# Hagen und Raum EN



## apoptygma (13. Dezember 2008)

Servus.

Damit wir mal nen Sammel-Fred hier haben für den Tour-Bereich Hagen / EN (Gevelsberg/Ennepetal/Wetter) 

Damit wir die aus Gevelsmountain, Hagen und auch Oer-Erkenschick, Herne und co., die Gastfahrer hier inner Gegend sind, zusammenbekommen 

Da wir (der Race_Kralle und ich) im Winter getz schwerpunktmässig nur hier in der Ecke zugegen sein werden, freuen wir uns über Begleitung, egal welcher Coleur (übermotivierte und ambitionierte CC- und Freeeride-Freaks bitte nicht, wir sind gemütliche Genußfahrer, es sei denn, sie fördern unseren Ehrgeiz *lach) . Alter egal, Männlein/Weiblein egal / Bike egal (wobei wir gern auch Bikes sehen möchten, die wir uns niiiiimals leisten können oder nen Speci Stumpi 2007/08er Exp. in schwarz, welches ich direkt abkauf ...Spass muss sein und wird erwartet


----------



## astral67 (13. Dezember 2008)

jo, gleich mal den fred gekrallt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (13. Dezember 2008)

astral67 schrieb:


> jo, gleich mal den fred gekrallt




Das ging ja schnell ;-)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Dezember 2008)

Wegen edit #1
Warum kann ich nicht einfach mal mein Maul halten???

Der Thread ist eine super Idee  *abonnier*

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (13. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wegen edit #1
> Warum kann ich nicht einfach mal mein Maul halten???




Weil Du weisst, das ich die Steilvorlagen gleich verwerte?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Weil Du weisst, das ich die Steilvorlagen gleich verwerte?


Ab jetzt ist von meiner Seite Maul halten angesagt. So kann es ja nicht weitergehen... 

Kai


----------



## astral67 (13. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ab jetzt ist von meiner Seite Maul halten angesagt. So kann es ja nicht weitergehen...
> 
> Kai



welcome to the real world. 

Das ganze nennt man Lernprozess...Würde sagen, Prüfung bestanden, 1! Setzen!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Dezember 2008)

astral67 schrieb:


> welcome to the real world.
> 
> Das ganze nennt man Lernprozess...Würde sagen, Prüfung bestanden, 1! Setzen!


Aber leider erst in der Nachprüfung...


----------



## apoptygma (13. Dezember 2008)

Na dasch doch fein, hamwa nen Guide morgen


----------



## bikechris38 (13. Dezember 2008)

Habe ihn dann auch im Abo!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Dezember 2008)

bikechris38 schrieb:


> Habe ihn dann auch im Abo!


Macht drei fuffzig, die Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (13. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Macht drei fuffzig, die Woche




Dafür gibbet dann aber auch noch dieses schwule Küken gratis dazu


----------



## apoptygma (14. Dezember 2008)

Lebenzeichen!

Nachdem es mich heute früh um ca. 7 mit einer üblen Migräne nach 4 Std. Schlaf aus dem Bett gezimmert hat, war bei mir nix mit biken 

Aber ich hoffe trotzdem, das Kai und Sebastian Spass hatten


----------



## barbarissima (14. Dezember 2008)

Würdet ihr auch Wahlschwaben mal auf ner Runde mitnehmen? Ich komme ursprünglich aus Hagen und bin immer mal wieder zu Besuch bei euch oben. Da würde ich nächstes Mal mein Bike mit einpacken.


----------



## apoptygma (14. Dezember 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Würdet ihr auch Wahlschwaben mal auf ner Runde mitnehmen? Ich komme ursprünglich aus Hagen und bin immer mal wieder zu Besuch bei euch oben. Da würde ich nächstes Mal mein Bike mit einpacken.






Klar  Auch wenn Du ausm Schwäbischen sicherlich einen eklatanten Bergvorteil hast


----------



## barbarissima (14. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Klar  Auch wenn Du ausm Schwäbischen sicherlich einen eklatanten Bergvorteil hast


 
Den gleiche ich mit meinem derzeitigen Konditionsmangel wieder aus


----------



## apoptygma (14. Dezember 2008)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Den gleiche ich mit meinem derzeitigen Konditionsmangel wieder aus






Ja ja, das sachste getz  Ich hoff mal, das über die Feiertage gutes Wetter is, dann ist auch für mich mal mehr Zeit, den Kondimangel aufzuarbeiten.

Wann bist Du denn umgesiedelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (14. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja ja, das sachste getz  Ich hoff mal, das über die Feiertage gutes Wetter is, dann ist auch für mich mal mehr Zeit, den Kondimangel aufzuarbeiten.
> 
> Wann bist Du denn umgesiedelt?


 
das ist jetzt schon einige Jahre her. Ich habe hier unten studiert und bin dann gleich da geblieben.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hmmmm, wie doof...

Na ja, ein ander mal wieder 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (21. Dezember 2008)

Einen gediegenen Sonntagmorgen wünsch ich.

Erkältung hält sich hartnäckig  Aber......20 Tage ohne Nikotin!!!! 

Das nächste Mal, wo ich aufs Rad steigen werde, wird wohl definitiv erst zu den Feiertagen bzw. danach sein. Also wenn Interesse an einer Christmas-Tour besteht (es soll ja angeblich zumindest am 2. Feiertag sonnig aber arsch kalt werden) dann nur wat ruhiges hier inner Ecke, ohne grosses Tam Tam, ohne große Höhenmetervernichterei. Gemütliches Einrollen so quasi. Mehr mute ich mir definitiv noch nicht zu 

So, und ich fahre getz ersma lecker brunchen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Einen gediegenen Sonntagmorgen wünsch ich.
> 
> Erkältung hält sich hartnäckig  Aber......20 Tage ohne Nikotin!!!!
> 
> ...


Guten Morgen 

Hmm, das mit der Erkältung ist natürlich nicht gut. 
Aber 20 Tage ohne Nikotin...


​
Was am 26.12. geschieht, kann ich so schwer sagen, ist auch nicht zu 100% von mir beeinflussbar... 
Werde also mal sehen, ob ich es an diesem Tag aufs Bike schaffe. Ansich habe ich aber gegen eine gemütliche Runde an diesem Tage nichts einzuwenden. 

Euch allen noch einen schönen 4. Advent. 
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (21. Dezember 2008)

Boah bin ich vollgefressen :-(

Ich hab mich überfressen würde ich sagen.

Aber, ich habe selten ein so geiles Brunch genossen und einfach bei kleinen Würstchen mit Rührei und Speck angefangen uhd später, 3,5 Stunden später , bei Tiramisu aufgehört.

Also...für alles Freunde des gediegenen Brunchgenusses in etwas gehobenem Ambiente....Dieckmann´s in Dortmund, Wittbräucker Str., 18,50  pro Nase und sich dann hinterher so fühlen wie ich getz.


----------



## barbarissima (21. Dezember 2008)

20 Tage ohne Glimmstängel, alle Achtung 
Da wirste, wenn deine Lunge mal so richtig freigepustet ist, wie ein Schmetterling die Berge hoch schweben  (spreche aus eigener Erfahrung )


----------



## astral67 (21. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Boah bin ich vollgefressen :-(
> 
> Ich hab mich Ã¼berfressen wÃ¼rde ich sagen.
> 
> ...



Ab aufs Bike! ...jetzt lohnts...

Ist bei Euch schon ne grobe Planung fÃ¼r die Tage zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr im Gange? Ich wÃ¼rd gerne mal mit Euch Biken gehen.

Und da ich auch mal wieder inner Haard (wie es ausschaut am 2. Weihnachtstag mit Chris und vielleicht ???) Biken mÃ¶chte, schau ich mal, ob hier schon ne Tendenz zu erkennen ist.

LG,
Jens


----------



## apoptygma (21. Dezember 2008)

Servus Jens!

Jo, die Tendenz ist, zumindest für mich, das ich auf jeden Fall hier bike , zum einen, weil ich meine Kondi nicht wirklich einschätzen kann derzeit und da eh lieber anner Homebase bleibe und zum anderen, weil ich eben auch langsam hier meine Gegend so gut wie möglich "erbiken" möchte. Ich habe heute auf dem Weg die Serpentinen zur Wittbräucke hoch ein paar Trails im Hang gehauen gesehen....


----------



## apoptygma (21. Dezember 2008)

astral67 schrieb:


> für die Tage zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr im Gange?



Da gibts aber auch nicht viel zu planen, da ich arbeiten werde 

Das WE 10/11.1. ist bei mir auch schon geblockt, da ich Inventur habe.

So ist es also zum einen wenig planbar, wann ich überhaupt fahre die nächsten 2 Wochen, aber zumindest schomma wo ich fahre .....nämlich "zu Hause"


----------



## apoptygma (23. Dezember 2008)

So, auch hier schomma schöne Feiertage für alle, die ich dazwischen nimmer sehe 

Ansonsten....gemütliche Kurztouren werd ich kurzfristig hier anberaumen, wer Bock hat, kommt mit, wer keinen Bock hat, lässt es, dann fahr ich ne IPod Runde , Anspruch niiiiiiedrig, ich muss ersma sehen, wo ich steh derzeit 

@Kai
Wir sollten uns langsam mal den Ruhrhöhen hier um Hagen widmen  und dem Muttental (Jens.....da wärst Du mal gefragt, Deinen Kollegen in Bommern zu interviewen) , bevor ich von Steffen da mal durchgeprügelt werde, würd ich das gern vorher mal gemütlich angucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen 


apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Wir sollten uns langsam mal den Ruhrhöhen hier um Hagen widmen  und dem Muttental (Jens.....da wärst Du mal gefragt, Deinen Kollegen in Bommern zu interviewen) , bevor ich von Steffen da mal durchgeprügelt werde, würd ich das gern vorher mal gemütlich angucken


Ja, hmmmm, also von mir aus gerne 
Also zu gegebener Zeit sicher gerne.

An den Feiertagen wird das wohl eher nix mehr...

Aber im nächsten Jahr- natürlich! 
Also von mir aus gerne...
Ist ja sicher auch eine super Vorbereitung auf Duisburg 

Mal sehen, was sich da machen lässt, wenn sich kurzfristig was ergibt.  Versprechen kann ich es nicht...

LG Kai


----------



## seppel82 (23. Dezember 2008)

über die feiertage wirds schwer aber grundsätzlich wär ich dabei. mal schauen wie ich das zeitlich eingebaut kriege


----------



## apoptygma (23. Dezember 2008)

seppel82 schrieb:


> über die feiertage wirds schwer aber grundsätzlich wär ich dabei. mal schauen wie ich das zeitlich eingebaut kriege



Ich sach dann einfach, für was auch immer, hier kurzfristig Bescheid.

Ggf. gehe ich aber morgen ersma Laufen, da ich um 13 Uhr Feierabend habe, damit ich langsam mal nen Anfang für die mittlerweile 6 Kilo mehr auffe Rippen finde, die mich das Nichtrauchen bis dato gekostet hat 







*scheisendreckdenk


----------



## bikechris38 (24. Dezember 2008)

Auch nach Hagen frohe Weihnachten.

*[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Helv]Kleines           Weihnachtsgedicht[/FONT]* 
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Helv]Lieber, guter Weihnachtsmann,
          schau mich kleinen Knirps hier an.
          Gib mir ´nen Apfel und ´ne Nuss,
          weil ich doch noch wachsen muss.[/FONT]​


----------



## astral67 (24. Dezember 2008)

Euch allen fröhliche Weihnachten und bleibt gesund und habt Spass... auf trailreichen und pannenfreien Touren 

Ich schau mal hier rein und häng mich an euch ran, wenn ihr zwischen den Jahren 'ne Tour plant 

Gruss,
Jens


----------



## apoptygma (24. Dezember 2008)

astral67 schrieb:


> Euch allen fröhliche Weihnachten und bleibt gesund und habt Spass... auf trailreichen und pannenfreien Touren
> 
> Ich schau mal hier rein und häng mich an euch ran, wenn ihr zwischen den Jahren 'ne Tour plant
> 
> ...




Jo, danke. Ich geh getz gleich ersma langsam ne Runde laufen


----------



## seppel82 (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen. Und lasst euch nicht stressen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo...

Mir hat das Christkind gestern eine Erkältung beschert. Na ja, Geschenke darf man ja nicht ablehnen... Mich hat es nicht voll erwischt, aber toll geht es mir auch nicht. Ich werde wohl für Touren in diesem Jahr, sofern noch welche anstehen, ausfallen. 

Es war auf jeden Fall nett mit euch 
Auf ein Neues in 2009...
Ich freu mich drauf 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Um zu verdeutlichen wie schlecht es mir geht: ich habe *KEINEN* Hunger! Mehr braucht man wohl nicht zu sagen. An Sport ist erstmal nicht zu denken... Na wenigstens nehme ich nicht zu...


----------



## Dark2308 (25. Dezember 2008)

wir werden gleich eine gemütliche runde dur den gevelsberger stadwald drehen über meininghausen usw
frohe weinachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (25. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo...
> 
> Mir hat das Christkind gestern eine Erkältung beschert. Na ja, Geschenke darf man ja nicht ablehnen... Mich hat es nicht voll erwischt, aber toll geht es mir auch nicht. Ich werde wohl für Touren in diesem Jahr, sofern noch welche anstehen, ausfallen.
> 
> ...



Moin Kai,
da ist der Beweis, wir haben dasselbe Christkind...
ich schliess mich an...Auskurieren ist angesagt...ich fahre erst wieder, wenn der Rotz wech ist!

Jens


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Dezember 2008)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> wir werden gleich eine gemütliche runde dur den gevelsberger stadwald drehen über meininghausen usw
> frohe weinachten


Frohe Weihnachten

Oh Meininghausen, meine Ecke* 
Na dann viel Spaß euch beiden.


astral67 schrieb:


> Moin Kai,
> da ist der Beweis, wir haben dasselbe Christkind...
> ich schliess mich an...Auskurieren ist angesagt...ich fahre erst wieder, wenn der Rotz wech ist!
> Jens


Moin Jens.
Ah, das ist ärgerlich.
Aber hey, wir sitzen ja in einem Boot 

Ich schlage ein Rennen vor, wer eher wieder fit ist 

Dir eine Gute Besserung,
Weihnachten ist dieses Jahr total für den A****, sach ich jetzt mal so... 

Euch allen trotzdem noch ein schönes Fest
Gruß Kai
P.S.: @ dark2308
* zumindest das Straßenstück


----------



## Janus1972 (25. Dezember 2008)

frohe weihnachten vom bösen marco.

wenn jemand samstag oder sonntag lust hat durch die 11schweiz zu radeln soll sich melden.

ach ja so böse bin ich / wir nicht.


----------



## apoptygma (25. Dezember 2008)

astral67 schrieb:


> Moin Kai,
> da ist der Beweis, wir haben dasselbe Christkind...
> ich schliess mich an...Auskurieren ist angesagt...ich fahre erst wieder, wenn der Rotz wech ist!
> 
> Jens



Och Hase , das tut mir leid, das es immer noch nicht besser ist. HIer gehts, auch wenn ichs gestern noch nicht gewagt habe, zu laufen.

Ich werde heute für Euch beiden einfach ne Runde in Gedanken mitlaufen, nur son bisschen. Denn hier ist Rotzfrei  endlich. Und auch, wenn ich mich gleich bis auf die Knochen blamieren werde.....ich muss getz raus, und wenns nur für die Psyche ist. Aber aufs Rad.....ich hadere noch, ob ich vorm WE überhaupt es wagen soll (schwitzen, Fahrtwind).

Aber Euch ersma Gute Besserung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apoptygma (25. Dezember 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> frohe weihnachten vom bösen marco.
> 
> wenn jemand samstag oder sonntag lust hat durch die 11schweiz zu radeln soll sich melden.
> 
> ach ja so böse bin ich / wir nicht.



Ich habe nie gesagt, das Du böse bist, ich find Dich nur von der Art her als Mensch sehr unangenehm. Wirklich böse sind wenige Menschen.

Dir noch schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Janus1972 (25. Dezember 2008)

ist witzig, ähnliches hat ein mädel vor ein paar monaten an gleicher stelle auch gesagt. ich bin froh dass ich sie eines besseren belehren konnte. also wie gesagt, wenn jemand lust hat, ja auch du apo, gebt ne info. wir fahren samstag definitiv und sonntag wenn sich noch jemand findet. start schulenburg bzw s bahn hattingen gegen 1030. wetter soll trocken bleiben aber popokalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Dezember 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> frohe weihnachten vom bösen marco.


 Dir auch schöne Weihnachten 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber Euch ersma Gute Besserung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Danke schööööönnnnn 
@ all
Bei uns fällt Weihnachten heuer scheinbar fast gänzlich ins Wasser. Vielleicht geschehen ja noch kleine Wunder *Hoffnungnieaufgeb*
Irgendwie werde ich dieses Jahr aller Illusionen beraubt. Das Christkind kommt, wie besprochen, am 24. Hat aber keine Geschenke, sondern nur einen Strauß Viren für mich dabei. Und auch am Tag drauf tut es sich schwer, mir die Geschenke zu überbringen. 
War ich so scheíße dieses Jahr? 

Na ja, nächstes Jahr wieder...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (25. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und auch am Tag drauf tut es sich schwer, mir die Geschenke zu überbringen.
> War ich so scheíße dieses Jahr?
> 
> Na ja, nächstes Jahr wieder...
> ...



Tröste Dich, man kann sich die Familie leider nicht aussuchen, ich weiss das seit gestern auch sehr sehr gut. Drauf geschissen 

So, hier reisst es getz auf, Tee is inne Kanne, nu Laufsachen an und Blamieren gehen...bis nachher mal


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Tröste Dich, man kann sich die Familie leider nicht aussuchen, ich weiss das seit gestern auch sehr sehr gut. Drauf geschissen
> 
> So, hier reisst es getz auf, Tee is inne Kanne, nu Laufsachen an und Blamieren gehen...bis nachher mal


Na wem sagste das. Familie ist echt eine Lotterie. Na ja, sooo schlimm ist hier (noch) nicht, aber es geht in die Richtung. "Drauf geschissen" sagt sich so leicht. Aber ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht ganz über Bord geworfen. Es ist ja schließlich Weihnachten... 
Boah bin ich naiv... 

Ach quatsch, das sieht sich nach ganz großem Laufsport aus. Aber selbst wenn nicht. Du warst krank und läufst noch nicht lange. Ich bin jetzt dabei, eine Stunde ohne Zuhilfenahme von Eiweißpulver laufen zu können. Hatte gestern keinen Apettit auf dieses Vanillezeug und habe heute nicht mehr Schmerzen als gestern auch schon 
Ein Gutes hat die Erkältung:
Meine Achillessehne und mein Knie können mal vollständig regenerieren 

Euch einen schönen Nachmittag/Abend,
werde vielleicht gelegentlich kurz reinschnein, weiß noch nicht...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (25. Dezember 2008)

Hm, interessant. Nochmal 2:10 schneller als das letzte Mal, trotz Erkältung. Pulsmesser hab ich getz ma durchlaufen lassen (D 153) und bin keine festen Intervalle mehr gelaufen. Einfach bei unter 130 los und Ende bei 175 (wenn so ne gute Minute nimmer drunter gegangen is). Dann gegangen, bis wieder unter 130 und dann wieder gelaufen. Hm, schein also mehr gelaufen zu sein als das letzte mal, oder schneller, oder schneller gegangen  Das weiss getz keiner so genau


----------



## Janus1972 (26. Dezember 2008)

hier noch mal mein aufruf, wer mag, morgen ab 1000 treffpunkt schulenburg hattingen. strecke ca 40km mit 800 - 1000hm. kälteabhängig.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Dezember 2008)

So, 56 km Radwege und nen gediegenen 16er Schnitt später bleibt festzustellen, das ich außer Form bin  (oder gestern das Laufen einfach für meine Muskeln zu anstregend war) 

Aber dafür wars Wetter einfach nur geil, wenn auch bei Wind übelst kalt!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, 56 km Radwege und nen gediegenen 16er Schnitt später bleibt festzustellen, das ich außer Form bin  (oder gestern das Laufen einfach für meine Muskeln zu anstregend war)
> 
> Aber dafür wars Wetter einfach nur geil, wenn auch bei Wind übelst kalt!!!


Du warst doch gestern beim Laufen 2:10 schneller als beim Lauf davor. Die Form sollte also da sein  -> Es lag am Lauf gestern 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (26. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Du warst doch gestern beim Laufen 2:10 schneller als beim Lauf davor. Die Form sollte also da sein  -> Es lag am Lauf gestern
> 
> Kai



Hm, liegt nahe ansich 

Aber es wäre eben sträflich gewesen, heute nicht raus zu fahren


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hm, liegt nahe ansich


Sag ich doch 



apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber es wäre eben sträflich gewesen, heute nicht raus zu fahren


  Ich bin gemein? ICH? Mag sein, aber es geht immer noch gemeiner, VIEL gemeiner...


----------



## apoptygma (26. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich bin gemein? ICH? Mag sein, aber es geht immer noch gemeiner, VIEL gemeiner...



Och Hase! Schau, der Jens ist viel schlimmer dran, dem hab ich vorhin 2 MMS geschickt, unten vom Anleger Wetter und unter der Hohensyburg. DAS ist gemein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Och Hase! Schau, der Jens ist viel schlimmer dran, dem hab ich vorhin 2 MMS geschickt, unten vom Anleger Wetter und unter der Hohensyburg. DAS ist gemein


Das baut mich grad auch iwie kein Stückchen auf...
Willst wohl nicht, dass ich gesund werde, wa? 
Jetzt habe ich dich durchschaut 

Kai


----------



## astral67 (26. Dezember 2008)

jo, geile hügel und viel feuchte Fläche bei strahlendem Sonnenschein...So schön kann es an der Ruhr sein


----------



## apoptygma (26. Dezember 2008)

astral67 schrieb:


> jo, geile hügel und viel feuchte Fläche bei strahlendem Sonnenschein...So schön kann es an der Ruhr sein



Ich war nicht anner Ruhr *grööööööl


----------



## apoptygma (26. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich war nicht anner Ruhr *grööööööl



Bin grad aufgeklärt worden......ich war doch anner Ruhr. Da kann man mal wieder sehen, Geografie war nunmal schon damals das Fach, wo ich entweder zuvor krank heim gegangen, oder erst nachem Ausschlafen danach aufgeschlagen bin 

Ich kenn halt nur die Lenne in Hagen


----------



## seppel82 (26. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Bin grad aufgeklärt worden......ich war doch anner Ruhr. Da kann man mal wieder sehen, Geografie war nunmal schon damals das Fach, wo ich entweder zuvor krank heim gegangen, oder erst nachem Ausschlafen danach aufgeschlagen bin
> 
> Ich kenn halt nur die Lenne in Hagen


 

Mäckinger Bach dürfte dir auch ein begriff sein


----------



## apoptygma (26. Dezember 2008)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Mäckinger Bach dürfte dir auch ein begriff sein





*Ditsch


----------



## apoptygma (26. Dezember 2008)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Mäckinger Bach dürfte dir auch ein begriff sein




Und noch was.....

Kalt is mir getz auch nen Begriff......über 3 Std. bei 0-knapp 2 Grad. Das nächstes mal muss ich doch wen zum mich wärmen mitnehmen. Also....?? 

Freiwillige zurücktreten


----------



## Dark2308 (27. Dezember 2008)

wir haben auch eine schöne tour gefahren gevelsberg ennepetalsperre dann nach breckerfeld runter zur haspertalsperre ab nach meininhausen ,dann zum ehrendenkmal in gevelsberg und nee runde durch den wald und ab nach hause
schöne 52 kilometer  mit netten steigungen
sonntag gehts weiter


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Dezember 2008)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> wir haben auch eine schöne tour gefahren gevelsberg ennepetalsperre dann nach breckerfeld runter zur haspertalsperre ab nach meininhausen ,dann zum ehrendenkmal in gevelsberg und nee runde durch den wald und ab nach hause
> schöne 52 kilometer  mit netten steigungen
> sonntag gehts weiter


Seit ihr zufällig vormittags (kurz nach 11Uhr) die Milsper Straße in Ennepetal hoch gefahren?

Die Tour klingt ja richtig nett. Ich will auch wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dark2308 (27. Dezember 2008)

nö wir sind  an der neustraße hergefahren und dann richtung platsch


----------



## apoptygma (27. Dezember 2008)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> nö wir sind  an der neustraße hergefahren und dann richtung platsch



Wo gehts denn wenn Sonntag her?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Dezember 2008)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> nö wir sind  an der neustraße hergefahren und dann richtung platsch


Danke


----------



## Dark2308 (28. Dezember 2008)

wo es am sonntag her geht ??????

keine ahnung

kommt auf die temperaturen an

wohl richtung ept dann ab in den wald


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (28. Dezember 2008)

werde morgen früh um 11:00 ab Baumarkt Klein (ende Radweg Hasslinghausen) mit zwei Freunden starten wer mit möcht kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## apoptygma (28. Dezember 2008)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> wo es am sonntag her geht ??????
> 
> keine ahnung
> 
> ...



Dasch mir nen bissken zu ungenau 

Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (28. Dezember 2008)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> werde morgen früh um 11:00 ab Baumarkt Klein (ende Radweg Hasslinghausen) mit zwei Freunden starten wer mit möcht kann sich gerne anschließen.



Ich hoff, es war nett und genauso kuschelig warm wie auf unserer Tour 

Ich hatte heute das Vergnügen, mit einem netten jugen Mann allein zu fahren, da der andere nette junge Mann ja krank ist 

Ich glaub, Du hast ihn auf Deiner Tour kaputt gemacht , mach ihn wieder heile


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich hoff, es war nett und genauso kuschelig warm wie auf unserer Tour
> 
> Ich hatte heute das Vergnügen, mit einem netten jugen Mann allein zu fahren, da der andere nette junge Mann ja krank ist
> 
> Ich glaub, Du hast ihn auf Deiner Tour kaputt gemacht , mach ihn wieder heile


Hast ja schnell Ersatz gefunden... 

Wegen Uwe bin ich nicht krank


----------



## apoptygma (28. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hast ja schnell Ersatz gefunden...
> 
> Wegen Uwe bin ich nicht krank




*Ditsch

Gut, dann werd aber trotzdem gesund Hase!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> *Ditsch
> 
> Gut, dann werd aber trotzdem gesund Hase!!


Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deinen neuen Freunden 

Danke schön, ich gebe mein Bestes


----------



## Janus1972 (28. Dezember 2008)

@apo, darf ich denn hier auch mal guten tag sagen oder biste auch im gottmodus?


----------



## apoptygma (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich sach heute einfach mal ga nix mehr


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Dezember 2008)

@ Janus
Wie war die Tour heute?


----------



## Janus1972 (28. Dezember 2008)

bin mit benny gefahren, kommt aus bochum. voll die bergziege. haben uns den ar... abgefroren. freut man sich auf die warme butze am bh und auf'n latte und was ist. bis 09.01.09 zu. ging echt die welt unter in dem moment. 
bin total platt. kommt wohl von der erkältung. konnte es aber heute nicht lassen. hoffe das wird nächstes jahr mal was.

schönen abend 

marco


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Dezember 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> bin mit benny gefahren, kommt aus bochum. voll die bergziege. haben uns den ar... abgefroren. freut man sich auf die warme butze am bh und auf'n latte und was ist. bis 09.01.09 zu. ging echt die welt unter in dem moment.
> bin total platt. kommt wohl von der erkältung. konnte es aber heute nicht lassen. hoffe das wird nächstes jahr mal was.
> 
> schönen abend
> ...


Stell dich mal nicht so an... 
Ich finde es schon arg grenzwertig, bei diesen Temperaturen zu fahren, aber ich bin ja auch eine... etwas empfindlich 
Bergziege klingt gut 
Dass mann nach der Tour seine Latte nicht kriegt (lag es an der Kälte? ), weil der Laden zu ist, ist natürlich ärgerlich. Hat wohl niemand mit Besuch gerechnet, warzum auch? Bei den Temperaturen... 
Ich würde wie gesagt derzeit fahren wie Absalon (bei der letzten WM) 

Was nächstes Jahr wird sehen wir dann...
Dir auch einen schönen Abend noch...
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Stell dich mal nicht so an...
> Ich finde es schon arg grenzwertig, bei diesen Temperaturen zu fahren, aber ich bin ja auch eine... etwas empfindlich
> Bergziege klingt gut
> Dass mann nach der Tour seine Latte nicht kriegt (lag es an der Kälte? ), weil der Laden zu ist, ist natürlich ärgerlich. Hat wohl niemand mit Besuch gerechnet, warzum auch? Bei den Temperaturen...
> ...



Jo, Jens sagte im anderen Fred ja ähnliches...es war max 5 cm kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (28. Dezember 2008)

vor allem weil ich diese dicken winterhandschuhe hasse, fahre meine schönen fox sommerhandschuhe. irgendwie sind mir da die daumen abgefroren. kai muss die korrigieren die latte wäre ja in der mitte der tour gewesen nicht am ende, das war ja das schlimme.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (28. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich hoff, es war nett und genauso kuschelig warm wie auf unserer Tour
> 
> Ich hatte heute das Vergnügen, mit einem netten jugen Mann allein zu fahren, da der andere nette junge Mann ja krank ist
> 
> Ich glaub, Du hast ihn auf Deiner Tour kaputt gemacht , mach ihn wieder heile



Hallo Apo,

war heute eine Nette Runde.
Silschede, Volmarstein, Cafe Halle von dar aus eine Nette Abfahrt zum Schützenheim nach Vorhalle hoch zum FH von Stein Turm nach Herdecke.
Ein wenig durch den Wald und auf einmal standen wir vor dem Downhill der von Harkortberg runter zum See geht (die sind Krank die Jungs). Zurück gings wieder hoch nach Volmarstein und ab nach haus (Gevelsberg).
Wetter war super und warm genug angezogen.

Und was den Kai angeht ich mach hier keinen kaputt höchsten die mich


----------



## apoptygma (29. Dezember 2008)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hallo Apo,
> 
> war heute eine Nette Runde.
> Silschede, Volmarstein, Cafe Halle von dar aus eine Nette Abfahrt zum Schützenheim nach Vorhalle hoch zum FH von Stein Turm nach Herdecke.
> ...




Ja, die Jungs sind krank  Hört sichn gut an die Tour 

Ihr wart aber nicht rein zufällig gegen 15? Uhr am Mopped-Platz unter der Syburg? Da standen kurzfristig 3 Biker, wir waren da grad auf dem Weg zur Pommes 


Und Moin zusammen.....ich wünsche allen, die auch zwischen den Tagen arbeiten müssen, so wie ich getz, die seit kurz nach 6 im Büro ist, ein stets geheiztes Büro (-10 Grad heute früh bei mir)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Dezember 2008)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Und was den Kai angeht ich mach hier keinen kaputt höchsten die mich


Bin ich so schlimm?


----------



## apoptygma (29. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Bin ich so schlimm?



Nein, er meint bestimmt nur, das er mit solchen Cracks zusammen fährt, die ihn platt machen 

2 Std. noch, dann Feierabend


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nein, er meint bestimmt nur, das er mit solchen Cracks zusammen fährt, die ihn platt machen


Glaube kaum... 
Uwe ist ein harter Hund, der ist nicht platt zu kriegen


----------



## Janus1972 (29. Dezember 2008)

mahlzeit. wir wollen 03.01.o 04.01. h-weg den ersten teil fahren. sind ca 26km mit 500hm. könnt ihr ja mal prüfen ob ihr lust habt. start wäre an der s bahnstation.

gruß marco


----------



## Dark2308 (29. Dezember 2008)

wir hoffen mal drauf das es am mittwoch net zu kalt ist
wenn es paßt werden wir wohl die mtb hagen fahren
( wenn ich am 31 12 frei habe )


----------



## apoptygma (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi Rainer!

Dieses Jar is bei mir "MTB-Ende" , zum einen, weil ich grad helmlos bin *gg nubnd zum anderen Arbeite ich die Woche bis auf Neujahr durch. Ggf. werd ich am 2.1. freinehmen, weiss ich aber noch nicht so genau.

Aber wenn die MTB dann aber die ganze oder?  inkl Kettelbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> inkl Kettelbach


Kettelbach kann man die beiden Kleinen vorne doch zu Hause lasssen... 

@ Dark2308
Wenn der Mi. nicht ein bissl zu früh käm', würde ich glatt ins Grübeln kommen... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Janus1972 (29. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hi Rainer!
> 
> Dieses Jar is bei mir "MTB-Ende" , zum einen, weil ich grad helmlos bin *gg nubnd zum anderen Arbeite ich die Woche bis auf Neujahr durch. Ggf. werd ich am 2.1. freinehmen, weiss ich aber noch nicht so genau.
> 
> Aber wenn die MTB dann aber die ganze oder?  inkl Kettelbach



hab noch nen specialized helm günstig abzugeben. ist nen m1 oder m3. 2 jahre alt nix dran keine stürze keine läuse. in nettem frauen rot. einer der leichtesten helme überhaupt. bin fox junki deshalb hab ich mir nen fox helm gekooft


----------



## apoptygma (29. Dezember 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> hab noch nen specialized helm günstig abzugeben. ist nen m1 oder m3. 2 jahre alt nix dran keine stürze keine läuse. in nettem frauen rot. einer der leichtesten helme überhaupt. bin fox junki deshalb hab ich mir nen fox helm gekooft




Rot geht gaaaaaaaaa nicht . 

Ich hatte vor, mir nen schwatten Speci zu kaufen, da ich mitterweile zu meinen Schuhen, auch alle meine Handschuhe von Speci fahre) aber solang es meiner noch tut....und derzeit tu ers in Dortmund  

Aber danke fürs Angebot.


----------



## apoptygma (29. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kettelbach kann man die beiden Kleinen vorne doch zu Hause lasssen...
> 
> @ Dark2308
> Wenn der Mi. nicht ein bissl zu früh käm', würde ich glatt ins Grübeln kommen...
> ...




Rentnerblätter wie Steffen so schön sagte ne? 

Nix kurier Du Dich bloß aus *droh


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Rentnerblätter wie Steffen so schön sagte ne?
> 
> Nix kurier Du Dich bloß aus *droh


Ja, Rentnerblätter, ich kam nicht drauf 
Das Große dann noch n 48er und dann kanns losgehen...

Mach dich mal locker... 
Habe ja gesagt, dass der Mi. noch zu früh kommt.
Steige dieses Jahr nicht mehr aufs Rad.
Da es mir heute aber echt gut geht, vom Husten mal abgesehen, denke ich, dass ich so den 3./4.1 rum wieder fahren kann vielleicht, bleibt aber abzuwarten...
Muss aber danach komplett neu aufbauen versteht sich 

Kai


----------



## Janus1972 (29. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Da es mir heute aber echt gut geht, vom Husten mal abgesehen, denke ich, dass ich so den 3./4.1 rum wieder fahren kann vielleicht, bleibt aber abzuwarten...
> Muss aber danach komplett neu aufbauen versteht sich
> 
> Kai



na dann kannste mit uns kondi loosern doch ne runde drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Dezember 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> na dann kannste mit uns kondi loosern doch ne runde drehen


Immer ruhig mitte jungen Pferde 
Haard und 11Schweiz gibt es eh nicht zu dieser Jahreszeit für mich.
Kannst aber gerne herkommen, hier ist auch schön 
Dann fahren wir hier ne Runde...
Aber wie gesagt, dieses Jahr nicht mehr...

Kai


----------



## Janus1972 (29. Dezember 2008)

nene wollen am 03.01. oder 04.01 fahren. lockere einroll runde. sind auch alle ziemlich ausser form


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Dezember 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> nene wollen am 03.01. oder 04.01 fahren. lockere einroll runde. sind auch alle ziemlich ausser form


Wo?


----------



## Janus1972 (29. Dezember 2008)

hattingen entlang der ruhr richtung burg blankenstein dann dem h-weg weiter folgend zurück zur schulenburg. 25km 500hm auf geilen trails.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Dezember 2008)

ZU früh dunkel und so. Lieber nicht...
Lohnt einfach nicht, die ganze Fahrerei.
Müssen mal sehen, ob eine gemeinsame Tour irgendwann mal hinhaut...


----------



## Janus1972 (29. Dezember 2008)

kommen auch gerne mal zu dir. wo ist das hagen oder haard? kannst es dir ja noch überlegen. wir wollen auf jeden fall fahren. nach dem elend gestern fängt meine saison diesmal seeeeehr früh an.


----------



## apoptygma (29. Dezember 2008)

Bei mistermoo und meiner bescheidenen Wenigkeit sind ein paar Bilder von gestern


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Dezember 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> kommen auch gerne mal zu dir. wo ist das hagen oder haard? kannst es dir ja noch überlegen. wir wollen auf jeden fall fahren. nach dem elend gestern fängt meine saison diesmal seeeeehr früh an.


Du willst mir dohen? 

Du kennst Ennneptal, den Nabel der Welt, nicht? 
Mit Haard hat die Metropole hier nix am Hut. Ennepetal liegt südwestlich von Hagen (s. Google Maps).
Von meiner Seite gibt es da fürs WE nix zu überlegen. Ich fahre NICHT in der Haard.

Für einen frühen Saisonstart ist es schon längst zu spät 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Janus1972 (29. Dezember 2008)

WIR WOHnEN IN BOCHUM GRENZE HATTINGEN UND WOLLEN IN DER 11 SCHWEIZ FAHREN. HALLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, habs jetzt erst gesehen dass du nen EN bist.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Dezember 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> WIR WOHnEN IN BOCHUM GRENZE HATTINGEN UND WOLLEN IN DER 11 SCHWEIZ FAHREN. HALLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, habs jetzt erst gesehen dass du nen EN bist.


Besser spät als nie 
Schrei doch nicht so.

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (29. Dezember 2008)

ok,


----------



## Tasher82 (30. Dezember 2008)

wollt nochmal fragen wo ihr denn genau her kommt?
hab den Thread ein wenig verfolgt und da es ja eien übersichtliche Anzahl von Usern hier ist, dachte ich frag mal...

wie gesagt ich komm aus Volmarstein ( Schmandbruch )

gruß Fabian


----------



## apoptygma (30. Dezember 2008)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> wollt nochmal fragen wo ihr denn genau her kommt?
> hab den Thread ein wenig verfolgt und da es ja eien übersichtliche Anzahl von Usern hier ist, dachte ich frag mal...
> 
> wie gesagt ich komm aus Volmarstein ( Schmandbruch )
> ...




Also.....meine Wenigkeit kommt aus Hagen-Eppenhausen, nähe Fachhochschule. Der Kai (Race_Kralle)....ich bin mal so frei, ist aus Ennepetal (is das Milspe?), der Kollege Dark ist aus Gevelsberg.


----------



## Tasher82 (30. Dezember 2008)

schönen dank schonmal für die infos..

wäre nett früher oder später mal den ein oder anderen bei ner Tour kennenzulernen..

aber dazu muss es zumindest ein bisschen wärmer werden mein bike endlich kommen und ich am besten noch ein wenig kondi aufbauen nach langer pause ))


----------



## Janus1972 (30. Dezember 2008)

ich will auch bzw. spreche mal für uns alle wir sind aus bochum bzw. hattingen


----------



## zzziege (30. Dezember 2008)

hallo zusammen 
wie ich gelesen habe fahrt ihr touren in der gegend von hohensyburg würde mich gerne mal bei euch anschließen 
fahrt ihr diese woche nochmal???


----------



## apoptygma (30. Dezember 2008)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> schönen dank schonmal für die infos..
> 
> wäre nett früher oder später mal den ein oder anderen bei ner Tour kennenzulernen..
> 
> aber dazu muss es zumindest ein bisschen wärmer werden mein bike endlich kommen und ich am besten noch ein wenig kondi aufbauen nach langer pause ))




Ach quatsch, Kondition is doch ersma wurscht . Wir fahren doch alle derzeit mehr als unregelmässig und vor allem, aus Spass. Und, wie meine Begleitung von vorgestern so schön feststellen konnte, meine Touren hier sind immer noch nahezu Single-Trail-Frei, weil ich mich einfach noch viel zu wenig in meiner eigenen Gegend auskenne


----------



## apoptygma (30. Dezember 2008)

zzziege schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> wie ich gelesen habe fahrt ihr touren in der gegend von hohensyburg würde mich gerne mal bei euch anschließen
> fahrt ihr diese woche nochmal???




Also wenn Du Dich Geländemässig gut da oben und drumherum auskennst, sprich . Ich fahre erst seit Mai und kenn  mich nur bedingt hier überall aus. Aber dieser Woche fahre ich zum Beispiel wohl nicht mehr. Ggf. Freitag.

Bin neidisch übrigens...auf Deine Rotwilds


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Der Kai (Race_Kralle)....ich bin mal so frei, ist aus Ennepetal (is das Milspe?)


 Milspe? 
Nee, meine Liebe, so geht es ja nicht... 

In Milspe wohnen "sehr nette" Leute. Bin ich sehr nett? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*A-L-T-E-N-V-O-E-R-D-E *
Schreib dir das hinter die Ohren, ich guck nach! 

Na klar, Kondition ist total überbewertet. Hauptsache das Bike sieht nach was aus 

Kai
P.S.: Ich bin heute eigentlich ganz gut aufgelegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzziege (30. Dezember 2008)

kenne mich schon ein wenig aus da 
bin jetzt aber lange nicht gefahren also nicht viel kondi


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Dezember 2008)

zzziege schrieb:


> kenne mich schon ein wenig aus da
> bin jetzt aber lange nicht gefahren also nicht viel kondi


Das ist auch immer eine Frage der Definition...


----------



## zzziege (30. Dezember 2008)

mit der kondi sieht es nicht gut aus habe lange knieprobleme gehabt und bin nur selten gefahren


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Dezember 2008)

zzziege schrieb:


> mit der kondi sieht es nicht gut aus habe lange knieprobleme gehabt und bin nur selten gefahren


Wenn du schon Knieprobleme hast, solltest du nicht mit mir fahren... 
"Lange" und "selten" sind immer Auslegungssache. Ist ja schon gut... 

Du hast ne PN

Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (30. Dezember 2008)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> wollt nochmal fragen wo ihr denn genau her kommt?
> hab den Thread ein wenig verfolgt und da es ja eien übersichtliche Anzahl von Usern hier ist, dachte ich frag mal...
> 
> 
> Hagen-Haspe


----------



## Tasher82 (30. Dezember 2008)

war rein zufällig jemand von euch sonntag mittag gegen 14 Uhr oben in Eilperfeld unterwegs ( zu dritt )?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (30. Dezember 2008)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> war rein zufällig jemand von euch sonntag mittag gegen 14 Uhr oben in Eilperfeld unterwegs ( zu dritt )?



Nöööööö, ich hab mich um die Zeit ungefähr in Holthausen aufgehalten


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Dezember 2008)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> wollt nochmal fragen wo ihr denn genau her kommt?
> hab den Thread ein wenig verfolgt und da es ja eien übersichtliche Anzahl von Usern hier ist, dachte ich frag mal...
> 
> wie gesagt ich komm aus Volmarstein ( Schmandbruch )
> ...



Gevelsberg Mitte


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Dezember 2008)

So das Jahr ist für mich beendet! Morgen ist Ruhetag und am Neujahrstag geht es weiter. Mal schauen was das nächste Jahr so bringt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Dezember 2008)

Uwe nimmt seinen Jahresurlaub und lässt die Scheiben mal abkühlen 

Erhol dich gut,
man sieht sich im nächsten Jahr, spätestens in Sundern 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Janus1972 (30. Dezember 2008)

von mir und den ruhrpott - mountainbikern einen guten rutsch. feiert schön.


 







wie gesagt samtstag 1000 ab hattingen steht.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> man sieht sich im nächsten Jahr, spätestens in Sundern
> 
> Gruß Kai



Jo, nächtes Jahr ist bis jetzt die NRW Trophy und Wetter Marathon geplant. Und wir werden uns auf jeden Fall im nächsten Jahr sehen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Dezember 2008)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Jo, nächtes Jahr ist bis jetzt die NRW Trophy und Wetter Marathon geplant. Und wir werden uns auf jeden Fall im nächsten Jahr sehen.


Müsste schon mit dem Teufel zugehen wenn nicht.
Was machste eigentlich am WE? 

Bei mir sieht es eher mau aus.
Wetter weiß ich noch nicht. Sundern ist ja immer ganz lustig, da bin ich dabei, aber Wetter? Vielleicht komme ich zum Anfeuern 
Muss ich mal noch mal mit ein paar Leuten bequatschen 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Müsste schon mit dem Teufel zugehen wenn nicht.
> Was machste eigentlich am WE?
> 
> Bei mir sieht es eher mau aus.
> ...



Wetter ist gut als Vorbereitung aufs 24h Event


----------



## apoptygma (30. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Muss ich mal noch mal mit ein paar Leuten bequatschen
> 
> Kai



Vergiss es


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Dezember 2008)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wetter ist gut als Vorbereitung aufs 24h Event


Bist du in Duisburg dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (30. Dezember 2008)

@Kai:

Wie gesagt, ich würd am WE schon gern fahren und ich geh auch davon aus, das ich meinen Helm bis dahin wieder bekomme (und ob der Herr mit mag/kann werd ich einfach mal fragen...der liest hier eh mit)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Bist du in Duisburg dabei?



Dieses Jahr leider nicht.
Anmeldung verpast


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai:
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich würd am WE schon gern fahren und ich geh auch davon aus, das ich meinen Helm bis dahin wieder bekomme (und ob der Herr mit mag/kann werd ich einfach mal fragen...der liest hier eh mit)


Grad erst gesehen:
Mit dir muss ich Wetter nicht bequatschen.  Du hast gesagt, du willst nicht und es ist okay  Schade, aber für mich nicht zu ändern.
Aber es ist eine gute Vorbereitung für Duisburg, wie Uwe schon sagt 

Wollte dich auch nicht übergehen, als ich Uwe gefragt habe. Aber Uwe will ja scheinbar nicht mir fahren... 
Was spricht eigentlich dagegen zusammen zu fahren? 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. Dezember 2008)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr leider nicht.
> Anmeldung verpast



Hast ne PN


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Dezember 2008)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr leider nicht.
> Anmeldung verpast


Schade 
Würdest du bei einem fremden Team ausm Forum einsteigen? Habe zwar keine konkrete Idee, aber es ergeben sich ja vorher immer noch Gelegenheiten...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Grad erst gesehen:
> Mit dir muss ich Wetter nicht bequatschen.  Du hast gesagt, du willst nicht und es ist okay  Schade, aber für mich nicht zu ändern.
> Aber es ist eine gute Vorbereitung für Duisburg, wie Uwe schon sagt
> 
> ...



Sabbel nicht rum, so hab ich das auch gar nicht verstanden . Da spräche ga nix gegen, außer meine allgemeine Performance im Vergleich zu dem MTB-Tier da


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sabbel nicht rum, so hab ich das auch gar nicht verstanden . Da spräche ga nix gegen, außer meine allgemeine Performance im Vergleich zu dem MTB-Tier da


Der hat doch gute Bremsen vorne und hinten. Außerdem sind wir in der Überzahl  Wenn er keine Lust hat zu warten, soll er gar nicht erst wegfahren 
Aber er äußert sich ja nicht... 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sabbel nicht rum, so hab ich das auch gar nicht verstanden . Da spräche ga nix gegen, außer meine allgemeine Performance im Vergleich zu dem MTB-Tier da



Wer ist hier ein Tier?!
Es kochen doch alle nur mit Wasser.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Dezember 2008)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wer ist hier ein Tier.
> Es kochen doch alle nur mit Wasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Dezember 2008)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wer ist hier ein Tier.
> Es kochen doch alle nur mit Wasser.


Immer der der fragt 
Dass alle nur mit Wasser kochen ist klar, aber in deinem muss irgendwas anderes noch drin sein... Muss ja nix verbotenes sein. Vielleicht sind es ja einfach nur ein paar mehr Jahreskilometer 

Was du am WE machst wissen wir immer noch nicht... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was du am WE machst wissen wir immer noch nicht...
> 
> Gruß Kai




Ja wahrscheinlich weiss er das noch nicht, also bohr getz ma hier nicht so rum 



Bist doch sonst so bescheiden zurückhaltend


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was du am WE machst wissen wir immer noch nicht...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ja was schon. Radeln natürlich! Ist was bei euch geplant.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Bist doch sonst so bescheiden zurückhaltend


Wenn ich mich hinter der Tastatur verstecken kann, mutier ich zum Monster...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Dezember 2008)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ja was schon. Radeln natürlich! Ist was bei euch geplant.


Nöö, deshalb habe ich mal ganz vorsichtig angefragt 
Mamdame ziert sich mangels Helm und Form noch etwas


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Dezember 2008)

Ne kleine Runde in Ennepetal ist immer drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Dezember 2008)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ne kleine Runde in Ennepetal ist immer drin.


Wenn es mein Gesundheitszustand zulässt gerne.
Was sagt Waltraudt dazu? 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Dezember 2008)

Dann schauen wir mal was geht.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Dezember 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn es mein Gesundheitszustand zulässt gerne.
> Was sagt Waltraudt dazu?
> 
> Kai



Du bist wieder gesund, ich merk dat schon 

Wie gesagt....kenns mich ja, heute is Dienstag.....bis Samstag is noch hin und bis Sonntag auch aber ich bin dabei, wenn alles hinhaut, ich den Helm wieder habe, fit bleibe, mir morgen beim Laufen nicht den Hals breche und mein Bike nicht in Flammen aufgeht, oder beide 

Nee kein Ding 

Heut ist wieder "B-Tabletten-Tag" bei mir , das heisst, ich bin endlich ruhiger und müde...ich zisch ab für heute, denn die letzten beiden Tage warens die Nacht nur jeweils 4 Std. Schlaf 

Bis morgen!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du bist wieder gesund, ich merk dat schon
> 
> Wie gesagt....kenns mich ja, heute is Dienstag.....bis Samstag is noch hin und bis Sonntag auch aber ich bin dabei, wenn alles hinhaut, ich den Helm wieder habe, fit bleibe, mir morgen beim Laufen nicht den Hals breche und mein Bike nicht in Flammen aufgeht, oder beide
> 
> ...


Na klar, bin fast wieder gesund.
Habe einiges nachzuholen wie man sieht 
Ja klar, bis zum WE ist noch was hin, aber es kommt, bestimmt 
Na ja, kannste ja mal sehen, was bis dahin ist.

Wünsche dir eine erholsame Nacht,
bis morgen
Gruß Kai


----------



## GS-Fahrer (31. Dezember 2008)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Dann schauen wir mal was geht.



Vielleicht läßt sich ja was abstimmen, ich fahre auf jeden Fall, bei dem Wetter um so lieber - kein Schlamm. Werde auch "gleich" noch 'ne Runde drehen, wahrscheinlich runter ins Ennepetal (über den Wahl, Oberbauer und Breckerfeld, Hasper Talsperre zurück). Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, meldet Euch. Ansonsten einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## apoptygma (31. Dezember 2008)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Vielleicht läßt sich ja was abstimmen, ich fahre auf jeden Fall, bei dem Wetter um so lieber - kein Schlamm. Werde auch "gleich" noch 'ne Runde drehen, wahrscheinlich runter ins Ennepetal (über den Wahl, Oberbauer und Breckerfeld, Hasper Talsperre zurück). Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, meldet Euch. Ansonsten einen guten Rutsch.



Ebenso.....  Allerdings mussich heute arbeiten  und werde max. heute Nachmittag dann Laufen gehen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## apoptygma (31. Dezember 2008)

So Ihr Lieben, ich wünsche schomma nen guten Rutsch an alle von meiner Homebase hier. Gleich werden wir hier im Büro noch lecker anstossen (wie jedes Jahr) , Wetterchen schaut ja zum Laufen super aus gleich. Falls ich einige hier nimmer lese.....kommt heile rein und auf ein schönes Neus Jahr mit viel neuer Kondition und schönen Touren.

Und wenn Ihr mir was wünschen wollt......nen besseres Jahr als 2008 bitte, danke


----------



## bikechris38 (31. Dezember 2008)

> Und wenn Ihr mir was wünschen wollt......nen besseres Jahr als 2008 bitte, danke



Das bessere Jahr habe ich Dir ja schon per sms gewünscht.

Wünsch Euch allen ein super tollen Rutsch ein noch besseres Jahr 2009 und was man noch so wünscht. Bleibt gesund und auf viele gemeinsame kilometers.

Chris


----------



## astral67 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo und auch aus Oer-Erkenschwick einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes und für die ambitionierten unter uns auch ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2009.

Ich wünsche uns allen eine trailreiche und pannenarme Saison.

Gruss,
Jens


----------



## Tasher82 (31. Dezember 2008)

wünsche auch schonmal allen nen guten Rutsch!!..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Und wenn Ihr mir was wünschen wollt......nen besseres Jahr als 2008 bitte, danke


Jetzt kennste mich ja... 

Dir, und selbstredend auch allen anderen Mitlesern/-fahrern schon mal einen guten Übergang in ein sportliches, erfolgreiches 2009 voller Höhen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Dark2308 (31. Dezember 2008)

so haben heute nee nette runde zum abschluß gedreht

euch allen einen guten rutsch und ein frohes neues


----------



## apoptygma (31. Dezember 2008)

Habter ggf. Lust, am WE mitzufahren?

Rutscht auch gut rein,


----------



## Janus1972 (31. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Habter ggf. Lust, am WE mitzufahren?
> 
> Rutscht auch gut rein,



kannst ja bei uns mitgurken. feiert schön und trinkt nicht zu viel


----------



## apoptygma (31. Dezember 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> kannst ja bei uns mitgurken. feiert schön und trinkt nicht zu viel




Ich wiederhols hier auch nochmal 

Der Weg ist mir zu weit! Für das Wetter, für die Temperaturen, für den Nutzen, dem der Aufwand entgegensteht (Zug etc. pp). Moi fährt am WE in EN Nahbereich bzw. um HA, wie auch den Rest des Winters 

Und gefeiert wird nicht ;-), ich bin genau das, was man ne Party-Bremse nennt . Ich hau mich vor die Glotze und schau den Raab und stoß um 12 mit Sohnie an. Feddich aus Mickey Maus


----------



## Janus1972 (31. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich wiederhols hier auch nochmal
> 
> Der Weg ist mir zu weit! Für das Wetter, für die Temperaturen, für den Nutzen, dem der Aufwand entgegensteht (Zug etc. pp). Moi fährt am WE in EN Nahbereich bzw. um HA, wie auch den Rest des Winters
> 
> Und gefeiert wird nicht ;-), ich bin genau das, was man ne Party-Bremse nennt . Ich hau mich vor die Glotze und schau den Raab und stoß um 12 mit Sohnie an. Feddich aus Mickey Maus



bei uns nicht anders nr.1 (fast 5) darf aufbleiben, nr. 2 (1) verschwindet gleich ins bett. gucken auch raab. was heisst der aufwand? du kannst mich kennenlernen ist es da nicht wert zu kommen.

wünsche dir ein frohes neues jahr.

hoffe wird bald wärmer. lassen uns auch gerne mal durch hagen guiden.

marco


----------



## apoptygma (31. Dezember 2008)

janus1972 schrieb:


> Was Heisst Der Aufwand? Du Kannst Mich Kennenlernen Ist Es Da Nicht Wert Zu Kommen:d:d:d:d:d.



Nö


----------



## Janus1972 (31. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nö


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Dezember 2008)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich wiederhols hier auch nochmal
> 
> Der Weg ist mir zu weit! Für das Wetter, für die Temperaturen, für den Nutzen, dem der Aufwand entgegensteht (Zug etc. pp). Moi fährt am WE in EN Nahbereich bzw. um HA, wie auch den Rest des Winters



Ich unterschreibe das einfach mal so 
Meine Beweggründe sind mit denen da oben nämlich deckungsgleich. So schön Ausflüge durchs Land auch sind, sie lohnen sich derzeit einfach definitiv NICHT!
Und hier die Ecke hat auch ein paar schöne Ecken 

Wenn die Tage wieder länger werden, kann man sich noch mal einen Tisch setzen und Touren ausknobeln, aber derzeit? Nein...

Schönen Abend noch,
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (31. Dezember 2008)

tisch setzen und knobeln klingt gut. könnt ja mal zu unserem stammtisch kommen. gehen essen, trinken und quatschen.


----------



## seppel82 (1. Januar 2009)

Ich schmeiss einfach mal ein Frohes Neues Jahr in die Runde...


----------



## apoptygma (1. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss einfach mal ein Frohes Neues Jahr in die Runde...




Jo...frohes Neues.

Samstag schon was vor?


----------



## seppel82 (1. Januar 2009)

nöö. eigentlich nicht. was liegt an??


----------



## zzziege (1. Januar 2009)

von mir auch ein frohes neues


----------



## zzziege (1. Januar 2009)

hat morgen einer lust eine runde zu drehen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. Januar 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> hat morgen einer lust eine runde zu drehen???



Also ich morgen nicht, aber frag den Kai mal


----------



## apoptygma (1. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> nöö. eigentlich nicht. was liegt an??



Kai und ich wollten ansich Samstag Piepenbrink ab Hohenlimburg mal abfahren, Wesselbach die Ecke, und mal gucken, was da so alles zu fahren gibt  Aber....wie ich immer so schön sage....Orientierungsfahrt , ohne Anspruch auf Nerve-würdige Trails


----------



## zzziege (1. Januar 2009)

Hohenlimburg kenne ich mich nicht aus Piepenbrink???


----------



## apoptygma (1. Januar 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> Hohenlimburg kenne ich mich nicht aus Piepenbrink???




Das is so in Höhe des Märchengartens rauf Richtung Nimmertal/Hobräck die Ecke. Ich kenn da derzeit nur die Strasse Kattenohl und Co. übern Piepenbrink sollte es aber durchn Wald gehen (mutmaßlich) 

Also um es genau zu sagen...wir fahren einfach drauf los und gucken, wo wir landen


----------



## zzziege (1. Januar 2009)

jetzt ja da bin ich letztes jahr mal hoch am märchenwald und dann durch die wiesen bis zum pr parkplatz an der a45 und da dann die straße weiter unter der a45 und wieder nach hagen rein


----------



## apoptygma (1. Januar 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> jetzt ja da bin ich letztes jahr mal hoch am märchenwald und dann durch die wiesen bis zum pr parkplatz an der a45 und da dann die straße weiter unter der a45 und wieder nach hagen rein




Jo, und wir wollen dann eher nicht wieder runner Richtung P&R, sonder links halten rauf.....so entlang des Nimmertals die Ecke.


----------



## zzziege (1. Januar 2009)

na ich werde morgen mal eine runde drehen dann mal schauen bin nicht das kondi wunder wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt würde ich mich anschließen samstag


----------



## seppel82 (1. Januar 2009)

war das letzte mal als kind in der ecke. 
grundsätzlich wär ich dabei. auch ohne nerve-trails 
wann und wo is treffen?


----------



## astral67 (1. Januar 2009)

Also ich sag mal unvorsichtigerweise auch für Samstag zu...
Wenn ich sterben muss, lasst mich am Wegesrand zurück und rettet die Herde 

Jens


----------



## apoptygma (1. Januar 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> na ich werde morgen mal eine runde drehen dann mal schauen bin nicht das kondi wunder wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt würde ich mich anschließen samstag



Wir auch nicht 

Haben uns auch schon ne Route rausgesucht......Start unterm Schloss, rauf zum Schloss und dann A3er Wanderweg weiter......danach hoffen, das wir alle Wegzeichen finden 

Wuerd uns freuen....Kai hat auch getz lang ausgesetzt. Sag einfach Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. Januar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Also ich sag mal unvorsichtigerweise auch für Samstag zu...
> Wenn ich sterben muss, lasst mich am Wegesrand zurück und rettet die Herde
> 
> Jens



Ja schoen 

Da freu ich mich dann aber 

Biste gut im Wanderzeichen lesen........

Wir lassen keinen sterben, und auf dem Weg soll ja auch ne Einkehr sein...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Kai hat auch getz lang ausgesetzt.


Letzte Ausfahrt Mitte Dezember
Letzter Lauf: 24.12.
Ich bin also wirklich alles andere als in Bestform gerade...
Aber Hummeln im A**** habe ich, das ist schon nicht mehr feierlich... 

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> war das letzte mal als kind in der ecke.
> grundsätzlich wär ich dabei. auch ohne nerve-trails
> wann und wo is treffen?



Also Samstag.....haha

Uhrzeit muss ich noch ueberlegen, ich hau das morgen hier rein, aber ich wuerde sagen, nicht vor 11 und Treffpunkt idealerweise Hohenlimburg Bahnhof. Wer noch was zum warm fahren braucht, sollte etwas weiter weg parken oder herkommen....denn der Weg zum Schloss rauf is ja ersma lang und hoch


----------



## mistermoo (1. Januar 2009)

Ein Frohes Neues allen!

Samstag bin ich wie gesagt arbeitstechnisch unterwegs. Sonntag, wenn das Wetter es möglich macht, wollte ich eine Runde in Dortmund fahren.
Wenn wer mag und das Wetter es ermöglicht könnten wir auch hier eine Runde fahren. (Trail und etwas Downhill dabei)!
Treffpunkt ist Auto günstig bzw. U-Bahn technisch super zu erreichen.

Grüße Jenz


----------



## apoptygma (1. Januar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Ein Frohes Neues allen!
> 
> Samstag bin ich wie gesagt arbeitstechnisch unterwegs. Sonntag, wenn das Wetter es möglich macht, wollte ich eine Runde in Dortmund fahren.
> Wenn wer mag und das Wetter es ermöglicht könnten wir auch hier eine Runde fahren. (Trail und etwas Downhill dabei)!
> ...



Arbeite doch Sonntag.....da solls Wetter eh sch... werden 

Je nachdem, wie meine Knochen Samstag durchhalten (das liebe Knie, du weisst) und das Wetter Sonntag is.....wär ich dabei


----------



## zzziege (1. Januar 2009)

mistermoo wann wolltest du den sonntag los und wohin 
dortmund wäre bei mir ideal


----------



## apoptygma (1. Januar 2009)

So, nach kurzer Beratungs- und Überlegungszeit haben wir uns für 12 Uhr als Treffzeit entschieden.

Wo genau....hängt getz maßgeblich damit zusammen, wer noch mit dem Auto anreist oder per Bike schon kommt. Das legen wir am besten erst fest, wenn Seppl und zzziege sich geäußert haben


----------



## seppel82 (1. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, nach kurzer Beratungs- und Überlegungszeit haben wir uns für 12 Uhr als Treffzeit entschieden.
> 
> Wo genau....hängt getz maßgeblich damit zusammen, wer noch mit dem Auto anreist oder per Bike schon kommt. Das legen wir am besten erst fest, wenn Seppl und zzziege sich geäußert haben


 

12 is gut. da kann ich ausschlafen. hab in hohenlimburg keine nennenswerten ortskenntnisse aber es gibt ja noch navis.... werd wohl mittem auto kommen


----------



## apoptygma (1. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> 12 is gut. da kann ich ausschlafen. hab in hohenlimburg keine nennenswerten ortskenntnisse aber es gibt ja noch navis.... werd wohl mittem auto kommen




Gut...da ich einfach mal blind davon ausgehe, das zzziege auch mippm Auto wenn kommt, da er wohl nicht aus Hagen stammt, würde ich sagen, wir treffen uns aufm Parkplatz vom Injoy Fitness Färberstr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzziege (1. Januar 2009)

haste recht,sage morgen bescheid ob ich am samstag dabei bin


----------



## apoptygma (1. Januar 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> haste recht,sage morgen bescheid ob ich am samstag dabei bin



Oki, und wie gesagt.....bitte keine falsche Scheu, wir sind alle alles, nur nicht mit großartiger Kondition ausgestattet


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Januar 2009)

hi, 
ich kann man sich euer gruppe am samstag noch anschließen, könnte den tourenguide machen, da ich mich in der ecke ein wenig auskenne.

lg
martin


----------



## apoptygma (1. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hi,
> ich kann man sich euer gruppe am samstag noch anschließen, könnte den tourenguide machen, da ich mich in der ecke ein wenig auskenne.
> 
> lg
> martin




Klar  Ich hab Dir mal den Link geschickt zu der Ecke, die wir uns so gedacht hatten.


----------



## mistermoo (1. Januar 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> mistermoo wann wolltest du den sonntag los und wohin
> dortmund wäre bei mir ideal



Wenn das Wetter mitspielt dann wollte ich so gegen 11 los, Richtung Bittermark oder Treffpunkt direkt an der Bittermark wie es lieber ist, wenn wer mit dem Auto anreisen wird. 
Dann über Trails Richtung Syburg und dann mal schauen was wird.


----------



## apoptygma (1. Januar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt dann wollte ich so gegen 11 los, Richtung Bittermark oder Treffpunkt direkt an der Bittermark wie es lieber ist, wenn wer mit dem Auto anreisen wird.
> Dann über Trails Richtung Syburg und dann mal schauen was wird.




Wo denn anner Bittermark?? 

Alles klar  Also ich bin dabei, wenns Wetter usw. passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (2. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn es heute noch nicht danach aussieht...es ist Sonne angesagt für morgen 

Also...denkt ga nicht dran


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Auch wenn es heute noch nicht danach aussieht...es ist Sonne angesagt für morgen
> 
> Also...denkt ga nicht dran


Na dann kann ja morgen nix schief gehen... 

Wie kommste drauf, dass ich an irgendwas ab(sagen)artiges denke? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (2. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Na dann kann ja morgen nix schief gehen...
> 
> Wie kommste drauf, dass ich an irgendwas ab(sagen)artiges denke?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Keine Ahnung *lach


----------



## seppel82 (2. Januar 2009)

bin heut nen stündchen gefahren und muss sagen: schnee macht laune !!!


----------



## apoptygma (2. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> bin heut nen stündchen gefahren und muss sagen: schnee macht laune !!!



Liegt denn viel rum auffe Höhen?


----------



## seppel82 (2. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Liegt denn viel rum auffe Höhen?


 
bin nur über die hestert richtung selbecke. also quasi waldautobahn... war problemlos fahrbar !


----------



## apoptygma (2. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> bin nur über die hestert richtung selbecke. also quasi waldautobahn... war problemlos fahrbar !



Super.....! Biste morgen mit dabei?


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Januar 2009)

hi zusammen, 
ich war heute auf dem eiper berg, ca. 2-3 cm pulverschnee, es macht wahnsinnigen spass zu fahren. bin auf jedenfall dabei. morgen 12 uhr???


----------



## apoptygma (2. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> ich war heute auf dem eiper berg, ca. 2-3 cm pulverschnee, es macht wahnsinnigen spass zu fahren. bin auf jedenfall dabei. morgen 12 uhr???




12 Uhr ja am Injoy. Ich mail Dir noch eben meine Handynummer, für den Fall der Fälle. Schön, wir freuen uns


----------



## zzziege (2. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen ich werde morgen nicht mitfahren 
wohl aber am sonntag ab der bittermark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (2. Januar 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ich werde morgen nicht mitfahren
> wohl aber am sonntag ab der bittermark



Schade....aber vieleicht lernen wir uns dann Sonntag kennen


----------



## Schattenseite (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo Apoptygma würde gerne mal zu euch stoßen,wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt.Sobald das Wetter wieder etwas wärmer ist melde ich mich mal hier.Seit ja so wie es aussieht ein recht lustiger Haufen.Im Moment habe ich wenig Zeit,neuer Hund,Kind und so weiter da muß das biken ein wenig hinten anstehen.LG


----------



## apoptygma (2. Januar 2009)

Prinzessin 88 schrieb:


> Hallo Apoptygma würde gerne mal zu euch stoßen,wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt.Sobald das Wetter wieder etwas wärmer ist melde ich mich mal hier.Seit ja so wie es aussieht ein recht lustiger Haufen.Im Moment habe ich wenig Zeit,neuer Hund,Kind und so weiter da muß das biken ein wenig hinten anstehen.LG




Aber sehr sehr gerne 

Weibliche Verstärkung wäre mal super hier zwischen den ganzen Kerlen


----------



## Schattenseite (2. Januar 2009)

Kann ich mir vorstellen.Aber ich werde mich demnächts mal einklinken.LG


----------



## apoptygma (3. Januar 2009)

So, was hat Tante Wencke versprochen? Es ist sonnig im schönen Hagen  

5 Herrschaften haben sich angemeldet, sehr fein das. 

Also dann, bis um 12 dick eingepackt beim Injoy


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Januar 2009)

hi,
ich fahre mit dem bike gegen 11:20 aus eilpe los, müßte so um 12 uhr da sein. bis gleich. 

p.s. es war die kälteste nacht seit langem -12 grad.


----------



## apoptygma (3. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hi,
> ich fahre mit dem bike gegen 11:20 aus eilpe los, müßte so um 12 uhr da sein. bis gleich.
> 
> p.s. es war die kälteste nacht seit langem -12 grad.



Kein Ding, wir "reisen" an *lach (auch wenn ich nur 4 km von HHlbg weg wohne) , aber die Donnerkuhle runner, bis dahin bin ich eingefroren 

Jo, is schattig noch , aber Wetterstation Sternwarte sagt, wir ham Südwind.....das lässt ja hoffen


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Januar 2009)

wir fahren uns warm, auf meine tour kann ich ein paar steigungen einbauen, je nachdem wie kalt es uns sein wird


----------



## apoptygma (3. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wir fahren uns warm, auf meine tour kann ich ein paar steigungen einbauen, je nachdem wie kalt es uns sein wird




Wie einbauen.....ich dachte, die ham wir auch so.....mach ma keine Rennrad Tour draus 

Ich hab die Beobachtung gemacht, das alles unter 20 km/h nicht kalt ist, bei vernünftiger Kleidung 

Und zur Not habbich Taschenwärmer immer dabei, für Notfälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (3. Januar 2009)

wohne bald in breckerfeld bzw. zurstarße. dann komm ich gerne mit.


----------



## apoptygma (3. Januar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> wohne bald in breckerfeld bzw. zurstarße. dann komm ich gerne mit.




Gerne 


So, Erste zu Hause 

Das war mal richtig schön.....

Kurze aber schöne Runde mit viel "Kennenlernmodus" zwischendurch auffe Höhen gehabt. Bodenmässig zum Teil mehr als brenzlich

Mächtig frisch (-3 Grad), super sonnig, überwiegend Schnee und Eis unter den Stollen, 16,37 km mit 430 hm auffer Uhr und Panorma für "zum Heulen" gehabt (Hagen rulez, so!) . 

Einen ganz besonderen Dank gilt zum einen dem Martin fürs guiden (da muss es halt irgendwo runter gehen ) und zum anderen an Thomas (hier stiller Mitleser), der sich spontan aus dem fernen Mühlheim? Duisburg? (Sorry dafür, ich habs mir nicht germerkt) in den Zug gestezt hat und einfach mal so am Treffpunkt aufgeschlagen ist. Geil 

Ich bedank mich einfach bei allen Männers (Kai, Jens, Sebastian, Martin und Thomas) für den schönen Nachmittag  Ich hoffe, wir wiederholen das....Photos folgen noch.

So, ich muss getz ersma Duschen


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Januar 2009)

das nächste mal können wir hier die eilper/hasper/zur straße berge mitnehmen, da lernt mal agness ihre neue umgebung kennen.


----------



## astral67 (3. Januar 2009)

So, bin auch daheim.

Schönen Dank an alle, war ne schöne Tour. Wenn nun noch die Kondi wiederkommt, bin ich ganz zufrieden. Die Temps waren ok, der Untergrund teils tückisch gefroren auf den Strassen, die einsam bergauf führten.

Ich hoffe Kai hat sich nix getan :-(

Ich hab ein einziges Bild (muss mir mal ne Tasche am Rucksackträger basteln, damit ich da schneller drankomme, dann werdens auch mal mehr Bilder) während der Tour gemacht. Das ist in meinem Album online.

Hoffe, alle hatten ihren Spass und sind anschliessend gut Heim gekommen.
Danke Martin, war ne coole Tour 

Gruss,
Jens

PS: Herzlich Wilkommen, Agnes!


----------



## apoptygma (3. Januar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Wenn nun noch die Kondi wiederkommt, bin ich ganz zufrieden. Die Temps waren ok, der Untergrund teils tückisch gefroren auf den Strassen, die einsam bergauf führten.




Wieso, war doch alles im grünen Bereich....bist weder kollabiert, noch blau angelaufen. Also alles schick 

Ich fand übrigens die knietiefe Laubabfahrt auch ganz groß, während Thomas hinter mir über die Wurzel "schoss"  Da wart ihr ja schon umme Ecke weg.


----------



## agnes (3. Januar 2009)

uuuufff die zurstraße von hagen unten geht ganz schön hoch^^

wie lange wart ihr für die km unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (3. Januar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> uuuufff die zurstraße von hagen unten geht ganz schön hoch^^
> 
> wie lange wart ihr für die km unterwegs?




Stunde 36....also ganz gemütlich


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Januar 2009)

das geht, meine feierabendrunde geht hinauf fast nach zur starße und dann wieder runter. 
hast du schon ne wohnung/haus oder schuchst du noch, weil du geschrieben hast breckerfeld bzw. zur straße, das liegt beides etwa 7 km voneinander entfernt ;-)

na und in der nähe von zur straße liegt ja auch kuhfeld, wo man im sommer gemütlich nach einer tour ein bierchen trinken kann.


----------



## seppel82 (3. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> das geht, meine feierabendrunde geht hinauf fast nach zur starße und dann wieder runter.
> hast du schon ne wohnung/haus oder schuchst du noch, weil du geschrieben hast breckerfeld bzw. zur straße, das liegt beides etwa 7 km voneinander entfernt ;-)
> 
> na und in der nähe von zur straße liegt ja auch kuhfeld, wo man im sommer gemütlich nach einer tour ein bierchen trinken kann.


 
ein Hoch auf Haus Kuhfeld


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend 

Wollte nur mal eben öffentlich machen, dass auch das "Crashkid" gut und in einem Stück zu Hause angekommen ist 

War eine  Tour, hat mir aber verdammig Spaß gemacht mit euch allen 
Ich kann euch beruhigen, meine Beine zwicken grad auch ein bisschen 
Gut 2 Wochen Pause merkt man halt doch...

Danke an Martin fürs Guiden  und nicht zuletzt auch an Jens für den 1a-Fahrdienst  So ne dreckige Möhre lädt sich nicht jeder hinten ans Auto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und nicht zuletzt an den Rest fürs Mitnehmen 

Ich freue mich schon auf die Neuauflage,
wünsche allen noch ein schönes Restwochenende,
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Und als "Leichtbauer" hat man es bergauf doch leichter


----------



## astral67 (3. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> So ne dreckige Möhre lädt sich nicht jeder hinten ans Auto



...ich schon, denn dann denken die anderen vielleicht, ich hätte das so dreckig gemacht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Januar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> ...ich schon, denn dann denken die anderen vielleicht, ich hätte das so dreckig gemacht


Okay.
Dumm nur, dass der Dreck schon trocken war, ne? 
War keine feine Aktion von mir, ich sehe es ein 
Irgendwie waren mir die Konsequenzen nicht ganz klar...

Ich gelobe Besserung, am und aufm Bike,
Gruß Kai


----------



## zzziege (3. Januar 2009)

nabend zusammen
schade das ich heute keine zeit hatte 
was ist den mit morgen bittermark???


----------



## mistermoo (3. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend!

Denke wenn das Wetter so bleibt (trockene Kälte) dann treffen so gegen 11.45- 12.00 Augustinum in Dortmund. Entsprechende Tour kann vor Ort ja nochmal abgestimmt werden.

Hoffe es finden sich ein paar Mitfahrer. Tour soll Spass machen und nicht zur totalen Erschöpfung führen.


----------



## astral67 (3. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Okay.
> Dumm nur, dass der Dreck schon trocken war, ne?
> War keine feine Aktion von mir, ich sehe es ein
> Irgendwie waren mir die Konsequenzen nicht ganz klar...
> ...



...eigentlich wollte ich mich nur mit falschen Federn schmücken. Ich wollte Dir kein schlechtes Gewissen machen, sorry dafür...ALLES GUT, Ehrenwort  Ich nehm Dich jederzeit wieder mit, auch mit dreckigem Bike 

...und das mit dem trockenen Lehm hätte bestimmt keiner gemerkt


----------



## zzziege (3. Januar 2009)

also wenn das wetter morgen ok ist wäre ich um 11:45 am eingang bittermark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (3. Januar 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> also wenn das wetter morgen ok ist wäre ich um 11:45 am eingang bittermark



jepp da am parkplatz ist ja sonst auch treffpunkt vom biketreff (wortspiel)

können ja einfach morgen früh nochmal hier posten wer lust und zeit hat ne runde zu drehen


----------



## zzziege (3. Januar 2009)

schaue morgen noch mal hier rein so um 10:00
wollen wir mal das beste hoffen mit dem wetter


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Januar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> ...und das mit dem trockenen Lehm hätte bestimmt keiner gemerkt


Ich kann den Dreck ja das nächste Mal vor der Tour anfeuchten


----------



## mistermoo (3. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich kann den Dreck ja das nächste Mal vor der Tour anfeuchten


ich bin mir fast sicher, im internet findest auch noch nen usa shop wo es schlamm aus der sprühdose zu kaufen gibt....


----------



## astral67 (3. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich kann den Dreck ja das nächste Mal vor der Tour anfeuchten



Ich seh, Du verstehst mich 

Zu der Bittermarktour morgen, schreibt ihr morgen früh auch was in den Fred, wenn ihr Wetterbedingt nicht startet?
Ich würd vielleicht spontan dazu stossen, wenns nicht schneit oder regnet und es euch recht ist.


----------



## mistermoo (3. Januar 2009)

Natürlich wird sich da Wetterbedingt noch abgestimmt.
Keine Sorge!


----------



## apoptygma (3. Januar 2009)

Prima Idee das


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Januar 2009)

Ich bin heute mit GS-Fahrer eine nette Runde in Ennepetal/Breckerfeld/Haspertalsperre gefahren. Wetter war perfekt und so bin ich auf 45km gekommen. Währe gern noch weiter gefahren hatte aber keine Zeit (schade) bist die Tage.


----------



## mistermoo (4. Januar 2009)

Sodele für die Runde in Dortmund siehts erstmal mau aus. Wenke ist im Tiefrausch. Somit bleibts wohl bei mir und vielleicht zzziege. Na mal schauen wie meine Kondi bei der Kälte mitmacht.

Wenn bis um 11 hier keine Rückmeldung kommt gehe ich davon aus, das ich von mir aus alleine losziehen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jenz,

ich melde mich für heute ab, sorry. meine Nase läuft wieder wie hulle...

Ich wünsch euch beiden ne geile Tour und viel Spass,

Jens


----------



## zzziege (4. Januar 2009)

morgen
war heute morgen laufen im wald ist ganz schön rutschig habe erst mal eine bodenprobe genommen 
es sieht auch sehr nach schnee aus ist ziemlich nass kalt 
ich bin für heute auch raus bleibe lieber im warmen
aber vielleicht nächstes wochenende


----------



## mistermoo (4. Januar 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> morgen
> war heute morgen laufen im wald ist ganz schön rutschig habe erst mal eine bodenprobe genommen
> es sieht auch sehr nach schnee aus ist ziemlich nass kalt
> ich bin für heute auch raus bleibe lieber im warmen
> aber vielleicht nächstes wochenende



ok dann fahre ich ne kleine runde von zu hause aus


----------



## apoptygma (4. Januar 2009)

*gähn

So, auch ma ausm Bett gekullert, nachdem ich nett tel. geweckt wurde , vor 2 Std. oder so?

Keine Ahnung 

Bei dem Wetter bleibt man doch echt lieber und besser auffer Couch oder setzt sich zum Käffchen innen Bistro, oder annen Kamin oder oder oder


----------



## apoptygma (4. Januar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Hallo Jenz,
> 
> ich melde mich für heute ab, sorry. meine Nase läuft wieder wie hulle...
> 
> ...




Das ja ma blöd


----------



## agnes (4. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> das geht, meine feierabendrunde geht hinauf fast nach zur starße und dann wieder runter.
> hast du schon ne wohnung/haus oder schuchst du noch, weil du geschrieben hast breckerfeld bzw. zur straße, das liegt beides etwa 7 km voneinander entfernt ;-)
> 
> na und in der nähe von zur straße liegt ja auch kuhfeld, wo man im sommer gemütlich nach einer tour ein bierchen trinken kann.



ich habe eine wohnung auf einem hof in rafflenbeu oder wie sich das schimpft. bloss zurstrasse kennt nicht jeder. deshalb sagte ich breckerfeld^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (4. Januar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> ich habe eine wohnung auf einem hof in rafflenbeu oder wie sich das schimpft. bloss zurstrasse kennt nicht jeder. deshalb sagte ich breckerfeld^^




Ich kenne sowohl Rafflenbeul als auch Zurstrasse  Idyllisch


----------



## agnes (4. Januar 2009)

deshalb habe ich auch da die wohnung genommen. mir geht das stadtleben aufn nerv.

werde ab april da wohnen. dann bin ich für jede tour zu haben^^


----------



## apoptygma (5. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen aus dem schnneeertrunkenen Hagen!

Für alle, die es nicht interessiert, ich bin HEILE im Büro angekommen, nach sage und schreibe 25 Minuten für 7 km mit vorherigem 15 Minuten Auto freischaufeln.

Also, falls jemand noch nicht rausgesehen hat, und mit dem Auto raus muss, lasst es. Fahrt einfach, wird schon gehen


----------



## Tasher82 (5. Januar 2009)

auch eine der glücklichen die schon los durften 

hatte das nette Vergnügen um fünf meine Freundin vom schmandbruch nach hagen zu fahren ...  also muss sagen bis zur Hagener STadtgrenze gings ganz gut   lol....

tja wird in Hagen immer ne Katastrophe bleiben..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Hatte heute Morgen schon das Vergnügen mit der Schneeschaufel. Die Aktion war aber ziemlich für den A**** wie es mir scheint. Macht aber einen starkes Kreuz, habe ich gehört  So wie es aussieht war das für heute nicht der letzte Flirt mit dem Schneebesen...

Na ja, dem Hund hats gefallen 

Euch noch einen unfallfreien Wochenstart 
Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (5. Januar 2009)

Eine unfallfreie Woche allen! Selbst hier in Dortmund herscht Chaos, ca. 15-20cm Schnee liegt hier vor der Tür. Na ich versuche mal zur Arbeit zu kommen. Wenns nicht klappt wird frei gemacht und vielleicht gibts dann noch Fotos aus dem Schnee mit dem Bike. *Grins*


----------



## apoptygma (5. Januar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Eine Unfallfreie Woche allen! Selbst hier in Dortmund herscht Chaos, ca. 15-20cm Schnee liegt hier vor der Tür. Na ich versuche mal zur Arbeit zu kommen. Wenns nicht klappt wird frei gemacht und vielleicht gibts dann noch Fotos aus dem Schnee mit dem Bike. *Grins*




Nu mach mal nicht die Pussy 

Problem wird getz der Berufsverkehr sein. Ich hatte das Glück, das zu halb 6 sehr wenig unterwegs waren, da kann so ne Schneedecke noch gut zu fahren sein 

Ich hätte gern den Schneeengel....Du weisst


----------



## apoptygma (5. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Hatte heute Morgen schon das Vergnügen mit der Schneeschaufel. Die Aktion war aber ziemlich für den A**** wie es mir scheint. Macht aber einen starkes Kreuz, habe ich gehört  So wie es aussieht war das für heute nicht der letzte Flirt mit dem Schneebesen...
> 
> ...




Du Fleismaus 

So, werd mal was tun hier...bis später in diesem Theater.


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Januar 2009)

ich habe schon frei, denn es ist ne frechheit bei dem wetter im büro zu sitzen, ich gehe gleich ne runde aufs bike, das wird ein mords spaß. 

@all

viel spaß noch im büro. im wald liegt herrlicher pulverschnee, und es wird immer kälter


----------



## apoptygma (5. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich habe schon frei, denn es ist ne frechheit bei dem wetter im büro zu sitzen, ich gehe gleich ne runde aufs bike, das wird ein mords spaß.
> 
> @all
> 
> viel spaß noch im büro. im wald liegt herrlicher pulverschnee, und es wird immer kälter





Also an und für sich gehörste getz erschlagen.... 

Aber ich werd auch pünktlich hier die Biege machen und noch ne Runde laufen gehen, wenns denn auffe Strassen mittlerweile besser aussieht. ICh hab hier leider ausm Fenster nur den Blick aufn Parkplatz 

Die Sonne jedenfalls is geil  Also muss Mutti raus 

Ergänzung: Sonne weg, es ist arschkalt......da bleib ich lieber im muckeligen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GS-Fahrer (5. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich habe schon frei, denn es ist ne frechheit bei dem wetter im büro zu sitzen, ich gehe gleich ne runde aufs bike, das wird ein mords spaß.
> 
> @all
> 
> viel spaß noch im büro. im wald liegt herrlicher pulverschnee, und es wird immer kälter



Na, wie war's?
Bei uns konnte man nicht fahren, da, wo's platt gelaufen oder gefahren war sackte man vorne immer so halb weg. Im unberührten Pulverschnee  ging's noch eher, aber die ganze Zeit gegen 30 - 40cm Schnee ankämpfen  Aber vielleicht sind ja Deine Fat Man besser?


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Januar 2009)

habe keine fat man mehr , noby nic hinten und vorne michelin dry²

war so wie bei dir, da es nur vereinzelt fußspuren gab, konnte man darauf nicht fahren, vorderrad sprang nur von links nach rechts, habe dann vorne und hinten die luft bis aufs äußerste abgelasen, damit konnte man einigermaßen auf dem pulverschnee fahren. die abfahrt war die hölle, da der schnee so flockig war, ist das vorderrad jeder im boden gefrohrenen autospur gefolgt. bin dann auf einer wiese runtergefahren wo die kiddies schlitten gefahren sind, dort ging es eigentlich, aber trotzdem war es nicht das wie vor ein paar tagen, als wir ca. 2-3cm schnee hatten


----------



## GS-Fahrer (5. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, bis gestern Vormittag konnte man noch super fahren, das hat bei mir auch gut geklappt.
Pappschnee wäre wahrscheinlich besser!


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Januar 2009)

jup, deshalb sind die ersten 2 meter von meinem haustrail schon gelb 

ich war mal vor 3 oder 4 jahren auf einer preparierten skipiste in winterberg, das war ein geiles fahren auf dem schnee, nur vom feinsten.


----------



## astral67 (5. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> jup, deshalb sind die ersten 2 meter von meinem haustrail schon gelb
> 
> ich war mal vor 3 oder 4 jahren auf einer preparierten skipiste in winterberg, das war ein geiles fahren auf dem schnee, nur vom feinsten.



Die sind nicht deswegen gelb, Martin


----------



## apoptygma (5. Januar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Die sind nicht deswegen gelb, Martin



:kotz:

Ich wills weder wissen, noch hören....

Ich bin heute Auskotzstation....telefonisch.....2 Kolleginnen hintereinander.....mag sonst noch wer was bei mir los werden? Hat wer Kummer, Sorgen...Stress? Immer her damit


----------



## apoptygma (9. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen aus dem schockgefrosteten Hagen 

Langsam gehts mir auf den Senkel mit dem Wetter.....

Meinereiner würde zwar gern am Sonntag ggf. ne Runden drehen, ich kann aber noch nicht sagen, wann ich hier ausser Inventur komme am Sonntagmorgen.


----------



## Tasher82 (9. Januar 2009)

ja das wetter geht einem echt auf den Senkel..
zumal mein Bike überraschender Weise am Mittwoch schon gekommen ist...
jetzt steht es hier und wartet auf ne Ausfahrt...

naja denk am We könnt es mal was werden...

vlt lernt man ja den ein oder anderen doch schon kennen..

gruß Fabian


----------



## apoptygma (9. Januar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ja das wetter geht einem echt auf den Senkel..
> zumal mein Bike überraschender Weise am Mittwoch schon gekommen ist...
> jetzt steht es hier und wartet auf ne Ausfahrt...
> 
> ...




Hi Fabian!

Es ist doch super sonnig, ich würd wer weiss was dafür geben, getz draussen zu sein 

Stattdessen hock ich hier im Büro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (9. Januar 2009)

wie freitag nachmittag arbeiten, wo gibt es denn sowas 

ich gehe jetzt ne runde auf den bike durch den stadtwald drehen


----------



## seppel82 (9. Januar 2009)

grad erst feierabend....
hab nach unserer samstagstour erstmal nen paar tage gelben urlaub gehabt; bin aber soweit wieder fit. wie siehts diesen samstag bei euch aus?


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Januar 2009)

ich würde schon gerne fahren, hast du lust morgen gegen 11 uhr oder so an der hinnenwiese treffen, und dann runter richtung hasper talsperre, aber nicht für lange, ne kurze tour???

wer sonst noch bock hat, hier melden.


----------



## apoptygma (9. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wie freitag nachmittag arbeiten, wo gibt es denn sowas
> 
> ich gehe jetzt ne runde auf den bike durch den stadtwald drehen






Ja, ansich ist bei mir Freitags auch um max. 14 Uhr Sabbat.....nur muss ich meinen Personalkram für morgen fertig haben, um 16 gehts für mich morgen weiter...dann open end 

Mein lieber Kollege hat sich vorhin auch schon zum biken hier verabschiedet mit hämischen Grinsen (der bekommt morgen vor mir ein extra beschiss..... Regal zum zählen) *hähä


----------



## apoptygma (9. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> grad erst feierabend....
> hab nach unserer samstagstour erstmal nen paar tage gelben urlaub gehabt; bin aber soweit wieder fit. wie siehts diesen samstag bei euch aus?



Oh je! Da biste aber in guter Gesellschaft gewesen, wenn ich mir hier meine Krankenstatistik in unserer Bude ansehe *seufz

Aber Du hast wenigstens Feierabend....ich seh hier noch kein Land. Mal sehen!

Habt nen bissken Spass für mich mit morgen ja?


----------



## GS-Fahrer (9. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich würde schon gerne fahren, hast du lust morgen gegen 11 uhr oder so an der hinnenwiese treffen, und dann runter richtung hasper talsperre, aber nicht für lange, ne kurze tour???
> 
> wer sonst noch bock hat, hier melden.



Ich werde sicherlich morgen auch mal wieder fahren, allerdings sitzte ich um 11:00 meist noch beim Frühstück 
Und es dürfte eher eine etwas größere Runde werden, da ich ziemlich nahe an der Hasper Talsperre wohne,  wäre das für mich etwas kurz. Hatte eher so an den Gevelsberger Südhang gedacht, z.B. an der Talsperre vorbei über die Hinnenberger Heide Richtung Haspe, dann am Wildgehege vorbei nach Meininghausen nach Voerde Nord und dann wieder irgendwo zurück. Aber vielleicht hättest Du ja Lust, mitzukommen, ich weiß ja nicht, wie weit Du es bis Hinnenwiese hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (9. Januar 2009)

wie wiet ist die hasper talsperre von autobahn süd entfernt?


----------



## GS-Fahrer (9. Januar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> wie wiet ist die hasper talsperre von autobahn süd entfernt?



Wie weit, weiß ich nicht. Mit dem Auto so ca. 20 - 25 Minuten zu fahren - wenn Du die Autobahnausfahrt Süd auf der A45 meinst.


----------



## agnes (9. Januar 2009)

sry...bin von der 45 ausgegangen. also 25min mit dem auto wären dann ca. 2 std mit dem bike wohl.´danke für die antwort.


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Januar 2009)

agness, willst du morgen fahren???
kannst auch in hagen eilpe parken, und wir radeln da hoch, ich wohne in eilpe.

ich brauche aus eilpe bis zur hasper talsperre etwa 45 min, mit dem bike.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (9. Januar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> sry...bin von der 45 ausgegangen. also 25min mit dem auto wären dann ca. 2 std mit dem bike wohl.´danke für die antwort.



Ich weiß ja nicht, wie fit Du bist aber Du braucht von der Ausfahrt höchstens 15 Minuten bis Eilpe, dann nochmal vielleicht 15min die Selbecke rauf bis zur Tankstelle, dann könntest Du Richtung Hinnenwiese fahren über Forstwege - nochmal vielleicht 30 - 45 Minuten. Da oben wollte Eminem ja stehen.

Ups, da war jemand schneller!


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Januar 2009)

aber ist schon jem. bei den bedingungen gefahren???
ich war am montag im wald, als alles noch frisch war, es war praktisch unfahrbar bei steigungen. 

aber wenn der schnee ein wenig durch wanderer bearbeitet worden ist, dann sieht es schon anders aus.


----------



## agnes (9. Januar 2009)

uff die selbecke hoch^^ aber nur bis zur tankstelle dann ist ja gut. fit...naja bin jetzt 2 monate wegen schmerzen im handgelenk nicht mehr soviel gefahren. das macht sich bei mir immer drastisch bemerkbar. zudem muss ich morgen auf meinen sohn aufpassen. frau muss arbeiten. sonst gerne. hoffe das mein neues bike auch nächste woche da ist. laut händler ja.

naja die 25min zu 2std beziehe ich immer auf die lüdenscheider alpen. bei uns geht es ja nur berg auf/ab.

edit:

@eminem7905 war gestern 2 std unterwegs. aber viel zuuuuuuuuuuu glatt. und kalt war es auch noch. -10grad. deshalb bei dem wetter noch mal...ne danke.


----------



## apoptygma (9. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie fit Du bist aber Du braucht von der Ausfahrt höchstens 15 Minuten bis Eilpe, dann nochmal vielleicht 15min die Selbecke rauf bis zur Tankstelle, dann könntest Du Richtung Hinnenwiese fahren über Forstwege - nochmal vielleicht 30 - 45 Minuten. Da oben wollte Eminem ja stehen.
> 
> Ups, da war jemand schneller!




Jo, und da wäre ich schon das erste Mal platt wien Brötchen


----------



## GS-Fahrer (9. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> aber ist schon jem. bei den bedingungen gefahren???
> ich war am montag im wald, als alles noch frisch war, es war praktisch unfahrbar bei steigungen.
> 
> aber wenn der schnee ein wenig durch wanderer bearbeitet worden ist, dann sieht es schon anders aus.



Ich hab's Montag auch versucht, konnte man vergessen.
War heute laufen, da wär's gegangen, der Rentnerschnellweg war geräumt, die anderen Pfade gut festgestampft. Wird man ja morgen sehen


----------



## GS-Fahrer (9. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Jo, und da wäre ich schon das erste Mal platt wien Brötchen



Was erwartest Du, wenn Du bis vor 3 Wochen noch geraucht hast 
Bei mir ist das schon eeetwas länger her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Und es dürfte eher eine etwas größere Runde werden


Und das heißt was?
Würde morgen gerne eine Runde mitdrehen.
Ich würde gerne morgen mal wieder fahren.
Bin seit November nur 500km gefahren und muss mal wieder aufs Bike. Auch auf die Gefahr, mich gänzlich zu verstümmeln 

Von wo fährst du denn morgen wann los und wie viele Kilometer sind geplant?
Würdet ihr mich im Fall der Fälle überhaupt mitnehmen? *liebguck*

Kannst ja mal die Infos rausgeben...
Danke 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (9. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du, wenn Du bis vor 3 Wochen noch geraucht hast
> Bei mir ist das schon eeetwas länger her



Ey, ey eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 



Es sind 40 Tage getz!!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Es sind 40 Tage getz!!!!!



   

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (9. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gruß Kai



Danke Sweety  Wenigstens einer der ein wenig stolz is auf mich *seufz

Wenn ich jetzt noch mehr zum Sport kommen würde


----------



## GS-Fahrer (9. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und das heißt was?
> Würde morgen gerne eine Runde mitdrehen.
> Ich würde gerne morgen mal wieder fahren.
> Bin seit November nur 500km gefahren und muss mal wieder aufs Bike. Auch auf die Gefahr, mich gänzlich zu verstümmeln
> ...



Da Du ja anscheinend 26 Jahr jünger bist als ich, steckst Du mich wahrscheinlich immer noch in die Tasche 
Wenn Du mit mir zusammen eine Runde drehen willst, könnten wir uns ja an der Gaststätte Zur Hinnenberger Heide treffen, ich würde bei uns in Hasperbach den Saust hochfahren und Du könntest von Altenvoerde kommend die Hinnenberger Str. hoch.
Die Tour ist nicht so lang, ohne Schnee vielleicht - reine Fahrzeit 1,5 Stunden. Wenn ich danach noch Lust und Zeit habe, fahre ich meistens noch eine Ehrenrunde über den Steherberg in Oberbauer zur Hasper, der ist allerdings im unteren Bereich tierisch vereist (vor dem Schnee), sodaß ich selbst mit Spikes letztens schieben mußte.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Da Du ja anscheinend 26 Jahr jünger bist als ich, steckst Du mich wahrscheinlich immer noch in die Tasche
> Wenn Du mit mir zusammen eine Runde drehen willst, könnten wir uns ja an der Gaststätte Zur Hinnenberger Heide treffen, ich würde bei uns in Hasperbach den Saust hochfahren und Du könntest von Altenvoerde kommend die Hinnenberger Str. hoch.
> Die Tour ist nicht so lang, ohne Schnee vielleicht - reine Fahrzeit 1,5 Stunden. Wenn ich danach noch Lust und Zeit habe, fahre ich meistens noch eine Ehrenrunde über den Steherberg in Oberbauer zur Hasper, der ist allerdings im unteren Bereich tierisch vereist (vor dem Schnee), sodaß ich selbst mit Spikes letztens schieben mußte.


Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, im GA-Bereich einfach mal son bissl mitzurollen. 

Bei aller Liebe, aber Hinnenberger Heide? Schon mal gehört, aber sonst? Ein Blick in Google Maps verrät, dass es nicht weit weg ist von Altenvoerde *schäm* Es ist dennoch Neuland 
Du schreibst von Spikes und trotzdem schieben. Hmmm... da komme ich ja wieder schwer ins Grübeln. Son harter Hund bin ich ja dann doch nicht und wenn du/ihr dann wegen mir immer warten müsstet, fände ich das auch doof. Aber das bezieht sich ja, wie ich grad sehe, auf die "Ehrenrunde". Von daher...

Wann soll es jetzt genau losgehen, wann soll ich an der Hinnenberger Heide sein? 

Vielleicht bis morgen 



apoptygma schrieb:


> Danke Sweety  Wenigstens einer der ein wenig stolz is auf mich *seufz
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt noch mehr zum Sport kommen würde


Na klar. Ich finde das klasse 

Und das mit dem Sport kriegen wir auch wieder hingebogen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## GS-Fahrer (9. Januar 2009)

@  Race-Kralle88
Ist ganz einfach: die Hinnenberger Str. durch bis oben auf den Kopf, da ist eine Gaststätte mit großem Parkplatz und im Sommer auch Außengastronomie.
Von da ist die Runde vielleicht 20km lang - ist nur eine kleine Runde, die Wege sind aber sicherlich ganz gut zu fahren bei den Bedingungen. Und die Gegend ist auch ganz nett.
Wann: so gegen 13:00 von mir aus, da ist es auch nicht mehr ganz so kalt - bei uns hat's schon wieder -10°C.
Die beiden anderen fahren ja wohl die Tour von Eilpe zur Hasper Talsperre.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (9. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt noch mehr zum Sport kommen würde



Mir hat da Seinerzeit eine Stirnlampe geholfen, seitdem habe ich im Dunkeln auch keine Ausrede mehr, nicht zu laufen. Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> @  Race-Kralle88
> Ist ganz einfach: die Hinnenberger Str. durch bis oben auf den Kopf, da ist eine Gaststätte mit großem Parkplatz und im Sommer auch Außengastronomie.
> Von da ist die Runde vielleicht 20km lang - ist nur eine kleine Runde, die Wege sind aber sicherlich ganz gut zu fahren bei den Bedingungen. Und die Gegend ist auch ganz nett.
> Wann: so gegen 13:00 von mir aus, da ist es auch nicht mehr ganz so kalt - bei uns hat's schon wieder -10°C.
> Die beiden anderen fahren ja wohl die Tour von Eilpe zur Hasper Talsperre.


Danke 
Ich werde mich morgen mal auf die Suche machen nach eben diesem Parkplatz. 
Also für 20km zieh ich mich nicht um! Kleiner Spaß  13Uhr klingt auch gut.

Stehe ich grad ganz neben mir oder kommen "die beiden anderen" morgen gar nicht mit uns mit?

Gruß Kai,
der heute wieder mit einer sehr langen Leitung zu glänzen weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (9. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Mir hat da Seinerzeit eine Stirnlampe geholfen, seitdem habe ich im Dunkeln auch keine Ausrede mehr, nicht zu laufen. Kann ich nur empfehlen




Weiss nicht, ich seh das nen bissken anders. Hier ist vor kurzem noch ne Frau am See unten Abends vergewaltigt worden. Das muss ich getz nicht zwingend haben


----------



## apoptygma (9. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Danke
> Ich werde mich morgen mal auf die Suche machen nach eben diesem Parkplatz.
> Also für 20km zieh ich mich nicht um! Kleiner Spaß  13Uhr klingt auch gut.
> 
> ...



Ich helf Dir ma....

Martin wollte nur ne kurze Runde....Sebastian war krank und wollte wohl auch nicht so weit raus. Ich will, aber kann nicht 

Und bin getz baden und schmollen!


----------



## GS-Fahrer (9. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, ich seh das nen bissken anders. Hier ist vor kurzem noch ne Frau am See unten Abends vergewaltigt worden. Das muss ich getz nicht zwingend haben



Das ist natürlich ein Argument, an sowas brauchen die Männer meist nicht denken - allerdings treibt sich bei uns im Dunkeln auch meist keiner mehr 'rum, allenfalls gehen noch ein paar Hundebesitzer mit Ihrem Hund spazieren, die erschrecken dann meistens, wenn sie *mich *sehen  Hat auch seine Vorteile, wenn man nicht in der Stadt wohnt.


----------



## agnes (9. Januar 2009)

mich hatte ein wildschwein erschreckt. da muss wohl taub gewesen sein, da meine bremse so ein klingeln hatte^^


----------



## seppel82 (9. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich würde schon gerne fahren, hast du lust morgen gegen 11 uhr oder so an der hinnenwiese treffen, und dann runter richtung hasper talsperre, aber nicht für lange, ne kurze tour???
> 
> wer sonst noch bock hat, hier melden.


 
alles klar. bin da !


----------



## seppel82 (10. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Oh je! Da biste aber in guter Gesellschaft gewesen, wenn ich mir hier meine Krankenstatistik in unserer Bude ansehe *seufz
> 
> Aber Du hast wenigstens Feierabend....ich seh hier noch kein Land. Mal sehen!
> 
> Habt nen bissken Spass für mich mit morgen ja?


 
werd mir mühe geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (10. Januar 2009)

wie gesagt, heute 11.30 an der hinnenwiese, gib mir +- 10 min. brauche normalerweise ca. 30 min. aus eilpe aus. 

bis gleich dann


----------



## apoptygma (10. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich würde schon gerne fahren, hast du lust morgen gegen 11 uhr oder so an der hinnenwiese treffen, und dann runter richtung hasper talsperre, aber nicht für lange, ne kurze tour???
> 
> wer sonst noch bock hat, hier melden.






11:00 Uhr....11:30 Uhr 

Ich hoffe, Du hast Sebastian wenigstens aufgewärmt, als Du dann um.....auf jeden Fall nach 11:22 da aufgeschlagen bist 

*gähn

Also ich bin ausgeschlafen, Nachtschicht kann also kommen (und ich könnte grad im Kreis kotzen, wenn ich raus sehe)


----------



## seppel82 (10. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> 11:00 Uhr....11:30 Uhr
> 
> Ich hoffe, Du hast Sebastian wenigstens aufgewärmt, als Du dann um.....auf jeden Fall nach 11:22 da aufgeschlagen bist
> 
> ...


 

wär ich heut morgen 5 minuten später online gewesen hät ich auch was von der verschiebung gewusst... naja. hat noch gepasst


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Januar 2009)

Bei diesen Temperaturen ist Pünktlichkeit angesagt! 
Na ja, meine Pünktlichkeit heute war auch mehr dem Zufall geschuldet. Aber ich war pünktlich, lt. meiner Uhr zumindest 
War heute eine  Tour, hat aber im zweiten Teil Spaß gemacht. Der erste Teil war einfach zu wenig fahrbar. Bei trockenen Verhältnissen macht diese Runde sicher richtig Laune, auch wenn mir dann die Anstiege fehlen würden... Aber bei den Bedingungen komm auch ich gänzlich ohne Anstiege aus 

Gerne wieder der Herr 
Gruß Kai


----------



## GS-Fahrer (10. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Bei trockenen Verhältnissen macht diese Runde sicher richtig Laune, auch wenn mir dann die Anstiege fehlen würden... Aber bei den Bedingungen komm auch ich gänzlich ohne Anstiege aus
> 
> Gerne wieder der Herr
> Gruß Kai



Anstiege hätte es noch einige gegeben, aber bei den  Untergrundverhältnissen mußten wir ja leider abbrechen. Das danach war ja nur eine Notlösung, momentan findet man ja leider nichts Vernünftiges. Ich hatte schon mal gedacht, eine gespurte Loipe müßte ganz gut zu fahren sein - in Zurstraße ist, so habe ich mal gehört, immer eine - aber die Leute mit den Stöcken werden dann bestimmt ziemlich böse 
Ich hoffe, Deine Füße sind noch dran! Du solltest Dir zumindest mal Überschuhe zulegen, besser noch die Shimano Winterschuhe, dann allerdings 1-2 Nummern größer.
Als ich dann endlich auch zurück war, mußte ich erstmal ein wenig auftauen. Habe heute 48km geschafft, in 3:26 Stunden  , das ist bei normalem Wetter schon fast Wandertempo. Gibt aber Kraft 

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, ob eminem und agnes mehr Glück mit den Wegen hatten?


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Januar 2009)

ich bin jetzt auch aufgetaut, 

wir sind von der hinnenwiese runter überm flügplatz an der haspertalsperre vorbei, hoch den kleine pfad richtung zur straße. na ja, haspertalsperre war fahrbar, aber sonst war schieben angesagt, na ja in zur straße haben wir uns dann getrennt, sebastian ist runter richtung selbecke und ich bin übers kuhfeld runter nach eilperfeld. 

ich sag mal so, die waldautobahnen sind top befahrbar, optimal ist es wenn vorher ein paar autos drübergefahren sind, dann ist der uphill gut zu meistern. 

hmmm, ich glaube ich werde heute nacht ein paar loipen mit dem auto im wald produzieren, so 2 mal mit dem autoreifen über den schnee, und man kann prima fahren


----------



## GS-Fahrer (10. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hmmm, ich glaube ich werde heute nacht ein paar loipen mit dem auto im wald produzieren, so 2 mal mit dem autoreifen über den schnee, und man kann prima fahren



Das ist die beste Idee, die ich seit langem gehört habe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Deine Füße sind noch dran!


Sind sie, Danke 

Oh wow, biste tatsächlich noch 1,5h länger gefahren als ich.  Bei mir war spätestens unten in Behlingen Feierabend *schnatter* 
Die Performance war auch sturzfrei irgendwie nicht ganz so toll. Der erste Teil der Tour ist mir untergrundtechnisch ziemlich auf den Keks gegangen. Abbremsen, ausklicken, neu anfahren, abbremsen, ausklicken, neu anfahren,... Ich will doch trockene Forstautobahn mit vielen Höhenmeter und nicht Schnee  
Hätte das Laufen vorher vielleicht doch sein lassen und lieber mal gescheit frühstücken sollen...

Na ja, beim nächsten Mal wieder 

Euch einen schönen Abend noch,
erholt euch gut 
Man sieht sich,
Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (10. Januar 2009)

ab montag solls wieder wärmer werden. dann wars das erstmal mit schnee. dafür gibbet dann reichlich matsch....


----------



## GS-Fahrer (10. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hätte das Laufen vorher vielleicht doch sein lassen und lieber mal gescheit frühstücken sollen...
> 
> Na ja, beim nächsten Mal wieder
> 
> ...



DAS habe ich sowieso nicht verstanden, vor der Tour noch laufen  Auf so eine Idee käme ich garnicht  Aber jedem das seine, wenn man mit seiner Kraft nicht weiß, wohin, warum nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Habe heute 48km geschafft, in 3:26 Stunden  , das ist bei normalem Wetter schon fast Wandertempo. Gibt aber Kraft
> 
> Mich würde ja mal interessieren, ob eminem und agnes mehr Glück mit den Wegen hatten?



Ich war heute auch erst am Buchenberg (nicht richtig fahrbar) hab dann Richtung Haspertalsperre abgedreht. Da war alles im Grünen Bereich.
Über Hagen Haspe zurück nach haus waren  29,65km in 1:49h mit dem 14,5kg Fully. Ich will wieder trockne schnelle Waldweg hoch und runter


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> DAS habe ich sowieso nicht verstanden, vor der Tour noch laufen  Auf so eine Idee käme ich garnicht  Aber jedem das seine, wenn man mit seiner Kraft nicht weiß, wohin, warum nicht


Ja, ich bin halt ein Verrückter 
Nee, war doch gar nicht so schlimm heute mit Laufen. Werte schreibe ich der Schamhalber nicht rein  War auf jeden Fall Schneckentempo und nicht sooo lange (48min).
War halt heute ein kleiner Duathlon-Tag, auch mal ganz nett 

Schließe mich Uwe's Wunsch nach trockenen schnellen Waldwegen rauf und runter übrigens absolut an. Will ich auch wieder haben. 

Schönen Abend noch,
Gruß Kai


----------



## agnes (10. Januar 2009)

ich war heute nicht. musste auf meinen sohn aufpassen.


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Januar 2009)

abend nochmal, 
da ich ja zum frühjahr sommer ein neues bike suche, habe ich über den kleinen teich nach england geschaut, bei dem momentanen kurs des pfunds finde ich die preise doch sehr interessant. 
vielleicht wird mich dieses bike den sommer begleiten ;-)
http://freeborn.co.uk/shop/bikes/full-suspension/768-specialized-2009-pitch-fsr-pro


----------



## apoptygma (11. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> abend nochmal,
> da ich ja zum frühjahr sommer ein neues bike suche, habe ich über den kleinen teich nach england geschaut, bei dem momentanen kurs des pfunds finde ich die preise doch sehr interessant.
> vielleicht wird mich dieses bike den sommer begleiten ;-)
> http://freeborn.co.uk/shop/bikes/full-suspension/768-specialized-2009-pitch-fsr-pro




Denk an Zoll und Co. 

Guten Morgen!

Gerade wieder zu Hause angekommen. Und auf eines habe ich sicherlich ersma morgen gar keinen Bock...Biken! Mein Knie zieht wie Hulle vom dämlichen Rumstehen seit 16 Uhr!! Ich hab den Kanal ersma voll, sehe aber wohl, das ich auch nicht viel verpassen werde, wenn ich mir die Bodenverhältnisse hier so durchlese 

Ich habe / bin fertig und werde ins Bett *gähn


----------



## GS-Fahrer (11. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Denk an Zoll und Co.



Zoll?? Äh, ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du es schon mitbekommen hast, aber GB gehört zur *EU*!


----------



## apoptygma (11. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Zoll?? Äh, ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du es schon mitbekommen hast, aber GB gehört zur *EU*!



Nee, ich bin ne recht blöde Blondine, also obacht 

Ja oder Steuern oder was weiss ich.....ist das nicht so?

Unabhängig davon, und da halte ich auch nicht mit hinterm Berg, ich haben kaum nen blassen Schimmer, wer alles zur EU gehört, weils mich auch einfach weder interessiert noch es mir irgendetwas bringt es zu wissen. Obendrein isses für mich auch nicht wirklich wichtig. Und wenn es die Kisten nun aus GB billger gibt, umso besser, da wird so ein Faupax für mich noch als praktische und wissenswerte Komponente eingepflegt in die HD Apop 4.2.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (11. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja oder Steuern oder was weiss ich.....ist das nicht so?



Einfuhrumsatzsteuer fällt an, da aber GB auch USt. erhebt, zahlt man die da entweder nicht und hier die 19%, oder hier in D die Differenz - wie das genau läuft, weiß ich nicht, aber der Zoll. Kurze Mail an den Zoll, die Antwort kommt dann recht zügig. Sollte man auf jeden Fall vor einem Kauf so handhaben, sonst kann es schonmal die eine oder andere Überraschung geben - da hast Du auf jeden Fall Recht !


----------



## apoptygma (11. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Einfuhrumsatzsteuer fällt an, da aber GB auch USt. erhebt, zahlt man die da entweder nicht und hier die 19%, oder hier in D die Differenz - wie das genau läuft, weiß ich nicht, aber der Zoll. Kurze Mail an den Zoll, die Antwort kommt dann recht zügig. Sollte man auf jeden Fall vor einem Kauf so handhaben, sonst kann es schonmal die eine oder andere Überraschung geben - da hast Du auf jeden Fall Recht !




Och, mir reichte getz auch nen Blick auf die Page, das nackte Umrechnen und die Feststellung, das England auch fast die gleiche MWSt hat wie wir, es son nur son paar Kröten weniger sind als in D. Dafür der Aufwand....nö  Und mal eben nach England düsen und so nen Händler falten, weil was schief gelaufen is....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (11. Januar 2009)

habe mich schon mit dem thema vor ein paar tagen hier befasst, als pfund euro dast 1:1 war. der händler verschickt das bike für 60 pfund nach D, es fällt nichts an, keine steurn kein zoll, da ja EU, spezialized muss lt. eu-recht eine europagarantie aussprechen, somit kann ich mich auch an holland wenden. 

ersparniss gegenüber kauf in D ca. 400-600 euro je nach kurs. 

damit wir nicht zu OT werden, war heute natürlich wieder biken, aber ne minirunde auf den eilper berg, top befahrbar, da die wege von autos befahren wurden, klasse piste zum hoch als auh runterfahren. und im eilper-park hat man komisch geschaut als ich mit dem bike die schlitten überholt habe


----------



## apoptygma (11. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> habe mich schon mit dem thema vor ein paar tagen hier befasst, als pfund euro dast 1:1 war. der händler verschickt das bike für 60 pfund nach D, es fällt nichts an, keine steurn kein zoll, da ja EU, spezialized muss lt. eu-recht eine europagarantie aussprechen, somit kann ich mich auch an holland wenden.
> 
> ersparniss gegenüber kauf in D ca. 400-600 euro je nach kurs.
> 
> damit wir nicht zu OT werden, war heute natürlich wieder biken, aber ne minirunde auf den eilper berg, top befahrbar, da die wege von autos befahren wurden, klasse piste zum hoch als auh runterfahren. und im eilper-park hat man komisch geschaut als ich mit dem bike die schlitten überholt habe



OT ist mir hier Latte, ich bin ja nicht im Haard-Fred, hier solls auch OT geben .

Also, nochmal zurück dazu.....ich habe da keinen Bock mich durchzusuchen....nen Stumpy Expert HT käme für mich also wie viel? Aber auf der Seite gabs die Kiste nur in schwarz, ich such da wohl eher nen weisses, da mit die Farbharmonie am weissen besser befällt 

Sind die Preise auf der Seite ja getz inkl. oder excl. Steuer? Und muss man denn dann nicht "freiwillig" , hier die 19% nachrichten?

Wo isn in Eilpe nen Park???


----------



## eminem7905 (11. Januar 2009)

lt. google ist der preis in uk ca. 1500-1600 pfund incl. mwst. 2009 modell.

oberhalb der gesamtschule ist ein park, bzw. felder, mit vielen gemachten wegen. ist ok da....zum spazieren. und jetzt halt zum schlittenfahren.


----------



## apoptygma (11. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> lt. google ist der preis in uk ca. 1500-1600 pfund incl. mwst. 2009 modell.
> 
> oberhalb der gesamtschule ist ein park, bzw. felder, mit vielen gemachten wegen. ist ok da....zum spazieren. und jetzt halt zum schlittenfahren.



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm danke


----------



## apoptygma (15. Januar 2009)

So Jungs (und mitlesende und sich endlich mal melden sollende Mädels  ) das Wochenende lacht....nur leider wohl nicht mit so dollem Wetter im Gepäck.

Gibts Vorschläge?

Lieb wärs mir Samstag, lieb wärs mir ruhig (is ja schon wieder 2 Wochen her)

Wobei ich ja schon immer noch gern die Bittermark kennenlernen will, ich mir aber nicht sicher bin, ob ich da auch nen wenig Höhenmeter bekomme, wenn ich mich Jenz bei einigermaßen vernünftigem Wetter anschließe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So Jungs (und mitlesende und sich endlich mal melden sollende Mädels  ) das Wochenende lacht....nur leider wohl nicht mit so dollem Wetter im Gepäck.
> 
> Gibts Vorschläge?
> 
> ...


Hallo zusammen 

Also ich warte das Wetter ab. Werde mich evtl. kurzfristig anschließen, denke aber eher nicht. Na ja mal sehen...

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (15. Januar 2009)

muss samstag bis elf oder so arbeiten. wenns passt und das wetter nicht allzu schlimm ist bin ich dabei...


----------



## apoptygma (17. Januar 2009)

Super, Regen wurde angesagt und es lacht immer noch die Sonne.

Gut, ich war ne Stunde laufen ummen Hengsteysee. Ich weiss ja nicht, wies im Wald so überall aussieht, aber mich wunderte schon beim "Einlauf" Richtung Freibad zurück in Höhe Moppedplatz, warum mir so wenig entgegenkamen. Später wusste ich es, sowohl Radweg als auch Fussweg war an den meisten Stücken flächendeckend gefroren und zwar sauglatt. So wurde der Laufweg zurück zum Eiertanz. Aber zumindest laufe ich langsam immer mehr als das ich gehe 

Nur brauch ich fürchte ich neue Schuhe, und dafür werd ich wohl gleich mal zu Runnerspoint oder so.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Super, Regen wurde angesagt und es lacht immer noch die Sonne.
> 
> Gut, ich war ne Stunde laufen ummen Hengsteysee. Ich weiss ja nicht, wies im Wald so überall aussieht, aber mich wunderte schon beim "Einlauf" Richtung Freibad zurück in Höhe Moppedplatz, warum mir so wenig entgegenkamen. Später wusste ich es, sowohl Radweg als auch Fussweg war an den meisten Stücken flächendeckend gefroren und zwar sauglatt. So wurde der Laufweg zurück zum Eiertanz. Aber zumindest laufe ich langsam immer mehr als das ich gehe
> 
> Nur brauch ich fürchte ich neue Schuhe, und dafür werd ich wohl gleich mal zu Runnerspoint oder so.


Ui, eine Stunde laufen... 
Das ist doch mal supi.
Ich hatte ja heute meinen langen Lauf: 13,2km; 1:34h
Na ja, muss halt an Sport reichen.
Mit dem Wetter haste sehr recht. Ich hatte die Vorhersage auch wesentlich schlechter in Erinnerung als das Wetter jetzt ist... Wundert mich, kann man aber nichts machen, sag ich jetzt mal.

Schönes Wochenende noch,
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (17. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ui, eine Stunde laufen...
> Das ist doch mal supi.



40 Minuten eher!

Denn es war wirklich übel zum Teil mit den eisglatten Wegen 

Du läufst aber schon schnell 

Nur muss ich wohl wirklich andere Laufschuhe habe, irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, das meine Knöchel da nen bissken Theater machen.


----------



## eminem7905 (17. Januar 2009)

hol dir schuhe bei laufsport tenne in eilpe, ggü. eilperstr 81, die machen auch ne laufbandanalyse. 

ich war heute auch 45 km unterwegs.......

















































































....... mit dem auto


----------



## seppel82 (17. Januar 2009)

bin heut nach der abend 2 stündchen gefahren. die wege warn kaum fahrbar weil gefroren... wird zeit das es taut !


----------



## apoptygma (17. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hol dir schuhe bei laufsport tenne in eilpe, ggü. eilperstr 81, die machen auch ne laufbandanalyse.
> 
> ich war heute auch 45 km unterwegs.......
> ....... mit dem auto






Zu spät 

Ich war bei Runnerspoint. Ebenfalls mit Laufbandanalyse.  Und hab getz schöne neue Schuhe mit der Feststellung im Gepäck, das meine alten zuviel des Guten gestützt waren, daher wohl auch die Schmerzen in den Fussgelenken.


----------



## apoptygma (17. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> bin heut nach der abend 2 stündchen gefahren. die wege warn kaum fahrbar weil gefroren... wird zeit das es taut !



Kanns mir gut vorstellen. Aber wie das aussieht, wenn das alles getaut is brauch ich ja wohl nicht erzählen


----------



## seppel82 (17. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Kanns mir gut vorstellen. Aber wie das aussieht, wenn das alles getaut is brauch ich ja wohl nicht erzählen


 

och so ne ordentliche schlammschlacht is auch mal was feines...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> och so ne ordentliche schlammschlacht is auch mal was feines...


Öööööhhhmmmm, nein! 

Aber macht ihr mal.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (17. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Öööööhhhmmmm, nein!
> 
> Aber macht ihr mal.
> 
> Gruß Kai


 

so ziemlich die einzige gelegenheit wo man wie ein schwein aussehen _muss _


----------



## apoptygma (17. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> so ziemlich die einzige gelegenheit wo man wie ein schwein aussehen _muss _



Ich könnt jetzt sagen "ich mags dreckig........."

*öhm


----------



## GS-Fahrer (17. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich könnt jetzt sagen "ich mags dreckig........."
> 
> *öhm



Bitte keine Einzelheiten -> Forumsregeln!


----------



## Janus1972 (17. Januar 2009)

moin moin. wenn ihr nix auf die beine stellen wollt / könnt, wir fahren morgen um 1000 ab hattingen, ausser bei starkregen. ich / wir mögen es auch dreckig


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> so ziemlich die einzige gelegenheit wo man wie ein schwein aussehen _muss _


Danke, ich bin *nicht* interessiert 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (17. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Bitte keine Einzelheiten -> Forumsregeln!



In MEINEM Fred *TM* gelten meine Regeln 



Dreckige junge Männer sind toll!

So, könnter getz interpretieren wie ihr wollt


----------



## apoptygma (17. Januar 2009)

Also wenn ich mir das genau überleg 

Ich glaube, ich teste morgen mal meinen neuen Schuhe, aufm Laufband  bei Mc D. öhm Mc Fit, noch bin ich ja da Mitglied (zumindesz bis Ende März, dann muss nen neues Studio gefunden sein)


----------



## GS-Fahrer (17. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dreckige junge Männer sind toll!



Naja, mein Geschmack ist das nicht


----------



## apoptygma (17. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Naja, mein Geschmack ist das nicht




Du bist ja auch nen Kerl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GS-Fahrer (17. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch nen Kerl



Jedenfalls könnte man das meinen, wenn man die Signatur liest 
Es gibt ja z.B. auch Männer, die suchen sich einen Nick aus, der auf Frau schließen läßt ...


----------



## apoptygma (17. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Jedenfalls könnte man das meinen, wenn man die Signatur liest
> Es gibt ja z.B. auch Männer, die suchen sich einen Nick aus, der auf Frau schließen läßt ...




Das war getz ne Anspielung auf Agnes woll?


----------



## eminem7905 (17. Januar 2009)

hier steht jem auf dreckige kerle


----------



## agnes (18. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Jedenfalls könnte man das meinen, wenn man die Signatur liest
> Es gibt ja z.B. auch Männer, die suchen sich einen Nick aus, der auf Frau schließen läßt ...



stimme ich dir zu^^


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen


eminem7905 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 153954


Was soll man dazu sagen? Wo ist der Flatscreen? Die Mädels? Dein Blingbling? 
Na ja, merk es dir einfach fürs nächste Mal 

Ich hätte in dieser Situation nicht die Lust auf ein Foto, aber ihr findet sone Schweinespiele ja offenbar toll 

Bleibt sauber Jungs und Mädels 
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hier steht jem auf dreckige kerle
> Anhang anzeigen 153953
> Anhang anzeigen 153954



Du hast Dich getz nicht ernsthaft von hinten im Spiegel geknipst????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. Januar 2009)

Ein stinksaures Guten Morgen! 



So, nachdem mich getz die dritte Erkältung seit Ende November heimgesucht hat, die noch nen bissken ätzender ist als die Letzte, bin ich getz schon mal wieder raus fürs Wochenende.  

Ich habe mittlerweile keine Ahnung mehr, wofür das Nichtrauchen gut sein soll , denn seither......ich könnt :kotz: und zudem habe ich keine Ahnung, wie zum Geier ich bis Sundern fit genug sein soll, wenns mich dauernd zurückschlägt 

Zuspruch, liebe Wort und Motivation bitte, denn hier im Büro bin ich getz mal wieder Aussätzige


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Januar 2009)

kennst du obst und gemüse??

ist so ein buntes zeug, meist direkt am eingang vom supermarkt, habe gehört das es essbar ist, soll sogar gesund sein. 

gruß martin, 
der glaube seit 5 jahren keine erkältung mehr hatte.


----------



## apoptygma (21. Januar 2009)

Gelöscht, weils keinen Sinn macht, Dinge zu dementieren, deren Beweiskraft man hier nicht erbringenkann! Dann wirds halt wohl so sein.

Wenn ich jemals körperlich wieder dazu in der Lage sein sollte, aufs Rad oder in meine Laufschuhe zu kommen, erfreue ich mich, das ich zwar getz Geld spare, aber das nicht wirklich der einzige für mich glaubhafte Grund sein kann, nicht mehr zu rauchen.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (21. Januar 2009)

Mein Beileid! Ich schlucke immer beim kleinsten Anzeichen Aspirin oder Paracetamol. Letzteres wirkt besser, belastet aber auch die Leber mehr. Zink und Vitamin C sollen auch ganz gut helfen. Ansonsten, wie schon erwähnt, viel Obst und Gemüse


----------



## apoptygma (21. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Mein Beileid! Ich schlucke immer beim kleinsten Anzeichen Aspirin oder Paracetamol. Letzteres wirkt besser, belastet aber auch die Leber mehr. Zink und Vitamin C sollen auch ganz gut helfen. Ansonsten, wie schon erwähnt, viel Obst und Gemüse




Gut, dann nochmal in Kürze 

Ich esse eh kaum och was andreres als fettfrei und Salate und und und, eben wegen dem fetten Hintern getz 

Tabletten (Ibuprofen) nehm ich nur wenns gar nicht mehr geht und auch nur, um auffer Arbeit durchzuhalten. Ansonsten nur rein pflanzliches Zeuchs.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (21. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, dann nochmal in Kürze
> 
> Ich esse eh kaum och was andreres als fettfrei und Salate und und und, eben wegen dem fetten Hintern getz
> 
> Tabletten (Ibuprofen) nehm ich nur wenns gar nicht mehr geht und auch nur, um auffer Arbeit durchzuhalten. Ansonsten nur rein pflanzliches Zeuchs.



Aspirin und Paracetamol haben beide eine entzündungshemmende Wirkung, daher nehme ich die und habe sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, viele meiner Bekannten übrigens auch. Es gibt sogar Studien, daß eine regelmäßige Einnahme von Aspirin die Gesundheit fördert, allerdings sollte man das kritisch sehen, Regelmäßigkeiten sind meiner Meinung nach auf Dauer nie gut. Ibuprofen ist meines Wissens ein reines Schmerzmittel, oder wirkt das auch entzündungshemmend?
Aber gut, jedem das seine, mir hilfts und ich war auch schon länger nicht mehr richtig krank, obwohl ich diesen Winter auch schon öfters das typische Kratzen im Hals hatte.
Übrigens ist eine Nasendusche auch nicht schlecht, beispielsweise von Emser. Die meisten Bakterien werden nämlich über die Schleimhäute übertragen, die spült man damit weg und die Schleimhäute trocknen - gerade jetzt bei der Heizungsluft - nicht aus. Trockene Schleimhäute sind nämlich super Angriffspunkte für Bakterien, u.a. deshalb gibt es im Winter auch mehr Erkältungen als im Sommer.
Wer viel in Kontakt mit anderen Menschen kommt. sollte sich übrigens öfters die Hände waschen, erschreckend viel wird durch Handschütteln übertragen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wenn ich jemals körperlich wieder dazu in der Lage sein sollte, aufs Rad oder in meine Laufschuhe zu kommen, erfreue ich mich, das ich zwar getz Geld spare, aber das nicht wirklich der einzige für mich glaubhafte Grund sein kann, nicht mehr zu rauchen.


Halloooo

Du sparst nicht nur Geld, sondern du erhältst auch deine Gesundheit... Klingt komisch, ist aber so, guckst du hier -> <<<klick>>>

Aber ein Wenig seltsam ist es schon, das lässt sich nicht abstreiten...






Gruß Kai
P.S.: Bevor du dir über Sundern Gedanken machst, würde ich lieber mal schauen, was im August auf dich wartet. Na ja, da simma ja zu Viert.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (21. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Halloooo
> 
> Du sparst nicht nur Geld, sondern du erhältst auch deine Gesundheit... Klingt komisch, ist aber so, guckst du hier -> <<<klick>>>



Ihh, so sieht's in apoptygmas Lunge aus?


----------



## apoptygma (21. Januar 2009)

Ibus auch. Paracetamol schlägt bei mir nicht an, nur wenn ich Fieber habe, was aber auch schion gute 6 Jahre her is.

Nasendusche????? *grusel Ich find dieses Meersalzspray, was ich dann meist nehme schon ekelig. 

Aspirin verdünnt ja in erster Linie auch das Blut, ich kann mir zwar vorstellen, das es wie ASS, das bei hohem Blutdruck etc. auch eingesetzt, im gewissen Maße hilfreich is, ich persönlich finds zu brutal fürn Magen auf Dauer 

Gut, das ich so ein unfreundliches Kind bin, und wenig das Patschehändchen schüttel 






GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Aspirin und Paracetamol haben beide eine entzündungshemmende Wirkung, daher nehme ich die und habe sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, viele meiner Bekannten übrigens auch. Es gibt sogar Studien, daß eine regelmäßige Einnahme von Aspirin die Gesundheit fördert, allerdings sollte man das kritisch sehen, Regelmäßigkeiten sind meiner Meinung nach auf Dauer nie gut. Ibuprofen ist meines Wissens ein reines Schmerzmittel, oder wirkt das auch entzündungshemmend?
> Aber gut, jedem das seine, mir hilfts und ich war auch schon länger nicht mehr richtig krank, obwohl ich diesen Winter auch schon öfters das typische Kratzen im Hals hatte.
> Übrigens ist eine Nasendusche auch nicht schlecht, beispielsweise von Emser. Die meisten Bakterien werden nämlich über die Schleimhäute übertragen, die spült man damit weg und die Schleimhäute trocknen - gerade jetzt bei der Heizungsluft - nicht aus. Trockene Schleimhäute sind nämlich super Angriffspunkte für Bakterien, u.a. deshalb gibt es im Winter auch mehr Erkältungen als im Sommer.
> Wer viel in Kontakt mit anderen Menschen kommt. sollte sich übrigens öfters die Hände waschen, erschreckend viel wird durch Handschütteln übertragen.


----------



## apoptygma (21. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Ihh, so sieht's in apoptygmas Lunge aus?



So ganz so arg wohl noch nicht, aber hinter mir liegen 22 Jahre Rauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Ihh, so sieht's in apoptygmas Lunge aus?


Ich hoffe nicht. 

Das Bild habe ich ja auch nicht von ihrem Rechner geklaut, sondern ist Ergebnis aus der Google - Bildersuche 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Januar 2009)

ok, 
hier mein genesungsplan

frühstück:
vollkornbrot mit frischkäse und gurke

mittags:
salat mit hähnchenbruststreifen

abends:
volkornbrot mit wurst, dazu paprikastreifen. 

zwischendurch viel trinken min. 2 liter am tag, aber nicht kaffee!!!!!

was mir hoilft knoblauch und zwiebeln, daraus verschiedene variationen mit fleisch, nudeln salat etc. 

aber wichtig TRINKEN!!!!!


----------



## apoptygma (21. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube, Du hältst mich grenzwertig für doof oder?? 

Das einzige Prob bei mir is wirklich das Trinken, wars aber schon immer.

Aber danke für die Tips, die ansich eh meine Grundnahrungsmittel ausmachen 






eminem7905 schrieb:


> ok,
> hier mein genesungsplan
> 
> frühstück:
> ...


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Januar 2009)

jetzt mal ohne scheiß, trinken kann man lernen. wenn ich im büro sitze, halte ich in der einen hand immer ne flasche, und da sie mich beim arbeiten hindert, versuche ich diese so schnell wie möglich aus zu trinken, schaffe so 3 flaschen wasser während meiner arbeitszeit. abends nochmal eine flasche.


----------



## apoptygma (21. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> jetzt mal ohne scheiß, trinken kann man lernen. wenn ich im büro sitze, halte ich in der einen hand immer ne flasche, und da sie mich beim arbeiten hindert, versuche ich diese so schnell wie möglich aus zu trinken, schaffe so 3 flaschen wasser während meiner arbeitszeit. abends nochmal eine flasche.



Erfreulich zu sehen, das Du so oft ne Hand frei hast, um ne Pulle zu halten  Geschweige denn soviel Zeit hast, aufs Klo zu rennen


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Januar 2009)

arbeiten mit SAP, da kann man fast alles mit der maus machen. 

desweiteren schaffe ich mittlerweile so ne flasche innerhalb weniger minuten zu trinken. 

und außerdem bin ich am arbeiten, und nicht auf der flucht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Januar 2009)

@ eminem7905
Du hängst an der Flasche? Wusst' ich nicht! 

Punkt 1: Wencke ist alt genug 
Punkt 2: Es ist nicht ihre erste Erkältung, sie wird schon wissen was sie braucht! 

Am WE ist aus persönlichen Gründen  bei mir eh wenig mit biken. Trockenheit hin, Trockenheit her.
Mal was anderes:
Ich war heute mit dem Bike unterwegs. Nach 40km noch eben Hasperbach rauf und meine Oberschnkel haben gebrannt wie sonst was!  Wie kann das sein? Die Race-Kralle verkáckt bergauf! Was'n los hier? 
Nee, war echt unschön...
Die gut einstündige Laufeinheit im Anschluss ging dann aber wieder ohne Probleme, zumindest im Oberschenkel. 

Und jetzt lasst mal Tipps sprießen. Sowas wie heute mit meinem Oberschenkel geht ja mal gar nicht...

Danke im Voraus,
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (21. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> arbeiten mit SAP, da kann man fast alles mit der maus machen.
> 
> desweiteren schaffe ich mittlerweile so ne flasche innerhalb weniger minuten zu trinken.
> 
> und außerdem bin ich am arbeiten, und nicht auf der flucht.




Da sind die ausm halb öffentichen Dienst


----------



## apoptygma (21. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit dem Bike unterwegs. Nach 40km noch eben Hasperbach rauf und meine Oberschnkel haben gebrannt wie sonst was!  Wie kann das sein? Die Race-Kralle verkáckt bergauf! Was'n los hier?
> Nee, war echt unschön...
> Die gut einstündige Laufeinheit im Anschluss ging dann aber wieder ohne Probleme, zumindest im Oberschenkel.



Wie war das Streckenprofil vorher? Eher flach? Wellig? Vielleicht vorher schon ein wenig übersäuert?

Warum zu Teufel geht mal nach 40/45 km Biken hinterher noch ne Stunde laufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie war das Streckenprofil vorher? Eher flach? Wellig? Vielleicht vorher schon ein wenig übersäuert?
> 
> Warum zu Teufel geht mal nach 40/45 km Biken hinterher noch ne Stunde laufen?


Wengeberg, Straßenrunde mit Ausweichen auf Gelände wo es geht. Zunächst bis Behlingen, dann die Mühle in Königsheide umfahren und dann über die Straße Richtung Wengeberg, L699 runter und weiter über B7 nach Hagen und Hasperbach rauf.
Also übern Wengeberg habe ich es nicht übermäßig fliegen lassen, halt ganz normal.
Das letzte Stück Hasperbach rauf war die totale Qual. So hatte ich das biken eigentlich nicht in Erinnerung... 

Warum leckt sich der Hund die Eier? Weil er's kann 
Mein Gott, wo ist das Problem, danach noch laufen zu gehen, fragen wir mal so?
Ich bin doch relativ langsam gelaufen. 7:00min/km -> 8,56km/h, 9,6km 1:07h

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (21. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wengeberg, Straßenrunde mit Ausweichen auf Gelände wo es geht. Zunächst bis Behlingen, dann die Mühle in Königsheide umfahren und dann über die Straße Richtung Wengeberg, L699 runter und weiter über B7 nach Hagen und Hasperbach rauf.
> Also übern Wengeberg habe ich es nicht übermäßig fliegen lassen, halt ganz normal.
> Das letzte Stück Hasperbach rauf war die totale Qual. So hatte ich das biken eigentlich nicht in Erinnerung...



Dann tippe ich auf Übersäuerung. Is ja schon nen bissken her die letzte längere "Bergtour" oder  bei Deiner geschätzten D-Geschiwndigkeit von 21??? auf der Strecke tippe ich sogar ganz dolle drauf 

Ich wär froh, wenn ich derzeit wenigstens atmen könnte


----------



## GS-Fahrer (21. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit dem Bike unterwegs. Nach 40km noch eben Hasperbach rauf und meine Oberschnkel haben gebrannt wie sonst was!  Wie kann das sein? Die Race-Kralle verkáckt bergauf! Was'n los hier?
> Nee, war echt unschön...
> Die gut einstündige Laufeinheit im Anschluss ging dann aber wieder ohne Probleme, zumindest im Oberschenkel.
> 
> ...



Zum Einen machst Du meiner Meinung nach etwas zuviel: vergiß die Regeneration nicht! Zum Anderen solltest Du vielleicht mehr im aeroben Bereich trainieren, zuviel im anaeroben könnte kontraproduktiv sein.


----------



## apoptygma (21. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Zum Einen machst Du meiner Meinung nach etwas zuviel: vergiß die Regeneration nicht! Zum Anderen solltest Du vielleicht mehr im aeroben Bereich trainieren, zuviel im anaeroben könnte kontraproduktiv sein.



Meine sehr veehrten Damen und Herren,
  liebe stillen Mitleser,
   liebe Kinder,

viel Spass bei der nun folgenden Diskussion zwischen GS und Race, aus der ich mich, aus gegebenem Anlass, den Kai kennt , raus halt.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (21. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Meine sehr veehrten Damen und Herren,
> liebe stillen Mitleser,
> liebe Kinder,
> 
> viel Spass bei der nun folgenden Diskussion zwischen GS und Race, aus der ich mich, aus gegebenem Anlass, den Kai kennt , raus halt.



Das wird aber plötzlich geheimnisvoll, was meinst Du denn damit


----------



## apoptygma (21. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Das wird aber plötzlich geheimnisvoll, was meinst Du denn damit




Pssssssssssssst..........ich habe mit Kai hier schon endlose Diskussionen über Trainingsintensitäten, Pulsbereiche, Regeneration, Kraft- und Grundlagenausdauer und und und geführt


Alles ist gut...versuchs du halt mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Januar 2009)

Ihr seid ja geil drauf! 
Ich dachte, ich kriege jetzt nur auf den Arsch und werd' dann ins Bett geschickt. Aber sind ja doch schon Tipps bei rumgekommen.
@ apoptygma
Boah, letzte Bergtour? Gute Frage. Also den Wengeberg habe ich richtig vermisst  Hätte fast ein Tränchen verdrückt vor Freude. 
Ja gut, 21,7er Schnitt, aber für'n Wengeberg ist das gar nicht soooo viel. Zumindest kommen dabei immer solche Werte raus. Selbst bei meiner "5x Wengeberg-Tour" hatte ich einen Schnitt von 21,9km/h.

Hab grad geguckt, war am 8.11. zuletzt aufm Wengeberg.

Wirklich harte Touren (körperlich), waren aber in den letzten Wochen(/Monaten?) Mangelware. Ist sicher mit ein Grund.

@ GS-Fahrer
Bei einer 7Stunden-Tour mit einem vergleichbaren Profil habe ich am Ende einen Schnitt von 21,9km/h. Jetzt habe ich einen Schnitt von 21,7km/h. Kann ich jetzt 7h anaerob fahren? Ist einfach mein Tacho Müll? Oder war die Tour evtl. doch gar nicht so anaerob wie sie scheint? Ich weiß es nicht. Ich habe meinen Puls nicht gemessen, kenne meine HFmax nicht und gar nix.
Ich fahr halt und passe die Intensität der geplanten Strecke an, ohne mich komplett zu verausgaben. Sonst hätte ich hinterher sicher nicht noch eine Stunde Laufen können, oder? 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ich habe übrigens einen SLR-Arsch.  Mein Sattel passt supi  Hat immer nur kurz weh getan. Ich glaube, wir werden richtig tolle Freunde werden...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Januar 2009)

Du bist ja gemein 


apoptygma schrieb:


> ...folgenden Diskussion zwischen GS und Race


Also ich seh nix...

Kai


----------



## GS-Fahrer (21. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja geil drauf!
> Ich dachte, ich kriege jetzt nur auf den Arsch und werd' dann ins Bett geschickt. Aber sind ja doch schon Tipps bei rumgekommen.
> @ apoptygma
> Boah, letzte Bergtour? Gute Frage. Also den Wengeberg habe ich richtig vermisst  Hätte fast ein Tränchen verdrückt vor Freude.
> ...



Hattest Du nicht erzählt, daß es Dich um die Weihnachtszeit ziemlich schlimm erwischt hatte? Das dürfte wohl ein Grund sein, mangelnde Trainigsmöglichkeiten wegen Wetter etc. der zweite. Laufen ist zwar gut für die Ausdauer usw., fordert aber andere Muskeln.
7 Stunden im anaeroben Bereich geht natürlich nicht! Es wird aber schon so sein, daß, wenn Du viel trainierst, die Muskeln auch mal einen Tag Ruhe brauchen, da zählt auch eine Ausgleichssportart wie Laufen, Schwimmen ..., da andere Muskelgruppen beansprucht werden - daher würde ich nicht unbedingt Radfahren und Laufen an einem Tag machen, eher abwechseln: 3 Tage Radfahren, einmal Laufen vielleicht.
Außerdem ist man im Winter eigentlich sowieso etwas langsamer als im Sommer, die Zeiten lassen sich nicht vergleichen. Faktoren sind da die Kleidung, Temperatur, Untergrund etc. Je nachdem, wie lange Du Volldampf machst hilft wahrscheinlich auch eine kleine Stärkung - Stichwort Glykogenspeicher auffüllen 
Übrigens, Leistungssportler nutzen den Winter oft zur Regeneration! D.h. natürlich nicht, daß die da garnichts machen, es gibt, je nach Alter, bestimmte Zyklen. Beim Laufen z.B. im Alter bis 30 (wenn ich das noch so richtig zusammen bekomme) 3 Tage Laufen, einen Ruhetag. 3 Wochen Laufen, eine Woche Ruhe. Dann gehts noch zu den Monaten und den Jahren, bekomme ich aber nicht mehr zusammen. Ruhe heißt hier übrigens nicht, keinen Sport, sondern kann auch eine Ausgleichssportart sein. Aber das alles weißt Du wahrscheinlich sowieso schon 
Eine Pulsuhr kann übrigens helfen, ein besseres Gefühl für den Körper und die aktuelle Belastung zu bekommen - sich besser einzuschätzen. Entsprechende Modelle optimieren dann auch Dein Training! 
Übrigens - nicht das Du meinst, ich wende das alles an  Ich bin seit unserer gemeinsamen Tour letztens nur 2mal laufen gewesen  - die Arbeit


----------



## GS-Fahrer (21. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also ich seh nix...
> 
> Kai



Laß mich doch erstmal überlegen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Hattest Du nicht erzählt, daß es Dich um die Weihnachtszeit ziemlich schlimm erwischt hatte? Das dürfte wohl ein Grund sein, mangelnde Trainigsmöglichkeiten wegen Wetter etc. der zweite. Laufen ist zwar gut für die Ausdauer usw., fordert aber andere Muskeln.
> 7 Stunden im anaeroben Bereich geht natürlich nicht! Es wird aber schon so sein, daß, wenn Du viel trainierst, die Muskeln auch mal einen Tag Ruhe brauchen, da zählt auch eine Ausgleichssportart wie Laufen, Schwimmen ..., da andere Muskelgruppen beansprucht werden - daher würde ich nicht unbedingt Radfahren und Laufen an einem Tag machen, eher abwechseln: 3 Tage Radfahren, einmal Laufen vielleicht.
> Außerdem ist man im Winter eigentlich sowieso etwas langsamer als im Sommer, die Zeiten lassen sich nicht vergleichen. Faktoren sind da die Kleidung, Temperatur, Untergrund etc. Je nachdem, wie lange Du Volldampf machst hilft wahrscheinlich auch eine kleine Stärkung - Stichwort Glykogenspeicher auffüllen
> Übrigens, Leistungssportler nutzen den Winter oft zur Regeneration! D.h. natürlich nicht, daß die da garnichts machen, es gibt, je nach Alter, bestimmte Zyklen. Beim Laufen z.B. im Alter bis 30 (wenn ich das noch so richtig zusammen bekomme) 3 Tage Laufen, einen Ruhetag. 3 Wochen Laufen, eine Woche Ruhe. Dann gehts noch zu den Monaten und den Jahren, bekomme ich aber nicht mehr zusammen. Ruhe heißt hier übrigens nicht, keinen Sport, sondern kann auch eine Ausgleichssportart sein. Aber das alles weißt Du wahrscheinlich sowieso schon
> ...



Japp, mich hat es Weihnachten ziemlich stark erwischt. Da war Pause angesagt und zwar bis Anfang Januar.

Mein Training dieses Jahr:
*Biken:*
03.01.  	1  	*03:05:15 h  	48,8 km*
10.01. 	1 	*02:00:43 h 	27,1 km*
21.01. 	1 	*02:22:17 h 	51,5 km*

*Laufen:*
04.01.  	1  	*01:31:28 h  	12,7 km*
08.01. 	1 	*01:11:05 h 	10,1 km*
10.01. 	1 	*00:48:30 h 	7,1 km*
11.01. 	1 	*00:38:28 h 	4,5 km*
13.01. 	1 	*01:01:40 h 	10,1 km*
15.01. 	1 	*00:45:56 h 	7,1 km*
17.01. 	1 	*01:34:00 h 	13,2 km*
19.01. 	1 	*01:02:08 h 	9,6 km*
21.01. 	1 	*01:07:19 h 	9,6 km*

Biken und laufen zusammen für 2009:
12  	 *17:08:49 h  	 211,34 km*

Ich laufe seit Anfang Oktober.
Also ganz im Ernst, erachte ich das da oben nicht unbedingt als zu viel. Aber, korrigiert mich, wenn ich was falsches sage...

Meinst du echt, ich bin immer noch von der Erkältung geschwächt?

Ich habe mich heute auf der Tour zu keinem Zeitpunkt schwach gefühlt. Meinst du trotzdem, ich hätte was essen sollen und es wäre anders gekommen dann?

Es geht hier nicht um Ruhetage. Ich laufe jeden zweiten Tag und bike derzeit unregelmäßig, sehr unregelmäßig. Es sind immer genug Pausen dazwischen. Zumindest derzeit, gezwungenermaßen sozusagen. In den Sommermonaten kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass ich etwas "pausenlos" werde. Derzeit sollte das aber nicht das Thema sein, weil ich genug Pausen habe.

Ist nicht das Gefühl (das Tempo kann ich über Stunden gehen, mir geht es super) wichtiger als die Anzeige auf der Pulsuhr? Und was bringt die Angabe, wenn ich die Möglichkeiten nach oben, sprich die HFmax, nicht kenne? 220-Lebensalter?  Habe mal mit einer anderen Formel 194 HFmax errechnet. Wenn es stimmt, ist es trotzdem Zufall 

Gute Nacht!
Kai
P.S.: Ja, ich lass dich ja schon überlegen.


----------



## GS-Fahrer (22. Januar 2009)

Nee, finde ich auch nicht zuviel. Ich würde nur nicht nach dem Radfahren noch laufen, warum machst Du das eigentlich?
Von der Erkältung geschwächt - jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, aber Dir fehlt für die Zeit das Training, das wieder aufzuholen dauert bestimmt seine Zeit, vor allem jetzt im Winter.
Was essen - Du hattest ja letztens Deinen Camelback dabei, da war so'n braunes Zeugs drin , war wahrscheinlich nicht nur Wasser - die Kohlenhydrate könnten schon reichen, weiß ich nicht.
Meine Polar ermittelt jedes Mal den Own Zone Bereich (so nennen die das) neu, das soll der Bereich sein, in dem man optimal im aeroben Bereich trainiert. Scheint bei mir ganz gut zu passen, der Algorithmus ermittelt das aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Pausen zwischen zwei Herzschlägen - Polar hat da ein Patent drauf. In diesem Bereich gibt es für mich keine brennenden Muskeln etc., da kann ich stundenlang fahren. Je nach Trainingszustand geht der sogar teilweise hoch bis 153, momentan liegt der allerdings 10 Schläge niedriger, zu wenig Sport  . Noch ganz interessant beim Sport mit Pulsuhr ist, daß man schon Tage bevor man z.B. eine Erkältung bekommt sieht, daß da was im Anmarsch ist. Bei gleichem Tempo ist der Puls signifikant höher! Oft ist es dann so, daß ich das zwei Tage später auch selbst merke.
Auch kann man da am Rechner ein Training zusammenstellen, beispielsweise Intervalltraining etc, rüberspielen und abfahren, ich wüßte nicht, wie das ohne Pulsuhr klappen sollte.
Die Hfmax finde ich auch gar nicht so wichtig, jedenfalls nicht für Freizeitsportler. Da bleibt man - ich zumindest mittlerweile - ziemlich weit drunter. Wenn man Wettkämpfe fährt oder läuft, ist die schon eher relevant, weil man da eher am Limit fährt/ läuft. Wenn man so'n Teil allerdings längere Zeit nutzt und beobachtet sieht man, wie lange man so weitermachen kann bzw. wenn man ruhig noch ein bißchen mehr Druck machen kann, ohne dann irgendwann vom Rad zu kippen.
Deine individuelle Hfmax kannst Du übrigens relativ einfach selbst ermitteln, die aktuelle Runner's World schreibt: 15 Minuten aufwärmen (lockeres Warmlaufen), 3 mal 3 Minuten in gesteigertem Tempo laufen (1. Minute locker, 2. Minute zügig, 3. Minute schnellstmöglich) mit Trabpausen von jeweils einer Minute. Nach der letzten Belastung den Puls messen = maximal Herzfrequenz. Für diesen Test sollte man übrigens kerngesund sein.
Sowas gibt es auch für's Radfahren, habe ich allerdings nicht parat.
Hier gibt es übrigens irgendwo so einen Trainigsbereich, ist vielleicht ganz interessant für Dich.
So, ich werd dann mal .. ...
- noch 'ne Flasche Bier aus dem Keller holen - den Glykogenspeicher auffüllen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Nee, finde ich auch nicht zuviel. Ich würde nur nicht nach dem Radfahren noch laufen, warum machst Du das eigentlich?
> Von der Erkältung geschwächt - jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, aber Dir fehlt für die Zeit das Training, das wieder aufzuholen dauert bestimmt seine Zeit, vor allem jetzt im Winter.
> Was essen - Du hattest ja letztens Deinen Camelback dabei, da war so'n braunes Zeugs drin , war wahrscheinlich nicht nur Wasser - die Kohlenhydrate könnten schon reichen, weiß ich nicht.
> Meine Polar ermittelt jedes Mal den Own Zone Bereich (so nennen die das) neu, das soll der Bereich sein, in dem man optimal im aeroben Bereich trainiert. Scheint bei mir ganz gut zu passen, der Algorithmus ermittelt das aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Pausen zwischen zwei Herzschlägen - Polar hat da ein Patent drauf. In diesem Bereich gibt es für mich keine brennenden Muskeln etc., da kann ich stundenlang fahren. Je nach Trainingszustand geht der sogar teilweise hoch bis 153, momentan liegt der allerdings 10 Schläge niedriger, zu wenig Sport  . Noch ganz interessant beim Sport mit Pulsuhr ist, daß man schon Tage bevor man z.B. eine Erkältung bekommt sieht, daß da was im Anmarsch ist. Bei gleichem Tempo ist der Puls signifikant höher! Oft ist es dann so, daß ich das zwei Tage später auch selbst merke.
> ...


Siehste, derzeit nicht zu viel. Bevor ich damit in eine Art Übertraining rausche, habe ich wieder eine Wampe!

Ich habe gefragt, ob ich deiner Meinung nach noch von der Erkältung geschwächt bin, weil du schriebst, dass ich a) erkältet war und b) nicht trainieren konnte. Machst also aus einem Argument praktisch zwei. Deshalb meine Nachfrage. Klar, mir fehlt das Training aus dieser Zeit, aber die Erkältung habe ich hinter mir.

Ich habe immer nur Wasser dabei, sollte aber vielleicht mal mein Mundstück erneuern... :kotz:

In Trainingsplänen ist die HF immer in Prozent angegeben, weil absolute Zahlen keinen Sinn machen. Diese Prozentwerte berechnen sich nach der HFmax. Das war mein Gedanke hinter der Aussage über die HFmax.
Klar ist man im alltäglichen Training selten bis gar nicht auch nur im Bereich dieser Zahl.
Auch beim Laufen ist die HFmax, für mich zumindest, irrelevant. Gefühlt ist meine Belastung nicht höher als beim Biken.

Warum ich gestern laufen und biken war:
Biken war ich, weil ich das schon laaaaaannnnnngggggeeeee nicht mehr gemacht habe und es trocken, ja sogar sonnig, war.
Laufen gehe ich jeden zweiten Tag und da ich vorgestern nicht laufen war, bin ich gestern gegangen. Über den Sinn oder Unsinn dieser Maßnahme lässt sich nun trefflich streiten. Ich gebe allerdings zu Bedenken, dass ich nicht mehr Schmerzen hatte als sonst auch (am Oberkörper, irgendwas innerliches, kA, und dazu irgendwas im Bereich der Knöchel, bei jedem Lauf etwas anders, nie so stark, dass man aufhören müsste, weshalb der Begriff Schmerz vielleicht auch unangebracht ist).
Warum sollte ich denn nach dem Biken nicht mehr laufen?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (22. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wirklich harte Touren (körperlich), waren aber in den letzten Wochen(/Monaten?) Mangelware.



Falls du mal welche machen möchtes ich kann dir helfen


----------



## apoptygma (22. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich gebe allerdings zu Bedenken, dass ich nicht mehr Schmerzen hatte als sonst auch (am Oberkörper, irgendwas innerliches, kA, und dazu irgendwas im Bereich der Knöchel, bei jedem Lauf etwas anders, nie so stark, dass man aufhören müsste, weshalb der Begriff Schmerz vielleicht auch unangebracht ist).
> Warum sollte ich denn nach dem Biken nicht mehr laufen?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Nicht mehr SCHMERZEN als sonst auch? Also wenn Du auf sowas stehst, ich bin Dir da gern behilflich, Du weisst ja, das ich in bestimmten Bereichen gern zur "schlagenden Zunft" tendiere. Das kannste einfacher haben und ruinierst Dir damit auch nicht die Knochen 

Wenns kein Schmert ist beim Laufen, ist es eher ne Überlastung eines Bereiches, falsche Schuhe, falsche Lauftechnik, keine Ahnung. Wenn ma soviel und auch schon so lange läuft wie Du, und das jetzt auch nicht in Monstereinheiten, sollte ansich keine Schmerzen oder Zipperlein haben, wenn man läuft, meine Meinung. Vielleict mal abklären lassen, was es sein könnte?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Januar 2009)

Na ja in der Regel dauert es bei Laufeinsteigern ca 5- 9 Monate bis sich die benötigten Stützmuskulaturen ausgebildet haben. Besonders die Sehnen Knie und Hüftgelenke gewöhnen sich nicht von heute auf morgen an diese "High impact" Sportart. Falsches Schuhwerk und oder ein "Ungünstiger"  Laufstiel sorgen für eine zusätzliche Belastung der Sehnen und Gelenke.

Hier noch n Zitat vom Alten Hottenrott:
"laufen ist für radsportler eher ungünstig, da die exzentrischen muskelbeanspruchungen während der stützphase muskuläre beschwerden (muskelkater) auslösen."

Seine Marathonzeit beträgt übrigens 2.36 H

Lg Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (22. Januar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> "laufen ist für radsportler eher ungünstig, da die exzentrischen muskelbeanspruchungen während der stützphase muskuläre beschwerden (muskelkater) auslösen."
> 
> Seine Marathonzeit beträgt übrigens 2.36 H
> 
> Lg Chris



@Chris: Wie wahr! Das habe ich bereits am eigenen Leib spüren dürfen.


Aber wie gesagt, lieber Kai (der wo bald Gebuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurtstaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag hat *flüster)

wenn Du auf Schmerzen stehst....*hähä

Man merkt.....es wird wieder Zeit fürn Mann, devote Herren bitte vor


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Januar 2009)

Darf ich fragen welche Distanz du dir in Sundern vorgenommen hast?


----------



## apoptygma (22. Januar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen welche Distanz du dir in Sundern vorgenommen hast?



Die kleine, mini, sooklein 30er Runde. Dann is wenigstens schnell vorbei, wenn ich nach 15 nimmer kann


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Januar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen welche Distanz du dir in Sundern vorgenommen hast?


Die kleine. Gibt eine Teamwertung, bietet sich also für mich an... Mit apo und astral67. Soweit bislang mein Standpunkt. 
Allerdings ist noch immer alles möglich. Wenn man mittlere und große zusammen meldet und das Wetter und die Vorbereitung gut ist und das Team doch nicht zustande kommt, ist sogar die große Runde nicht ausgeschlossen...

Wetter? Guck mal raus! Aber ist ja noch Zeit...
Vorbereitung? s. mein Post von gestern
Team? kA, letzter Stand s.o.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Januar 2009)

Wie funktioniert die Teamwertung denn?
-Die Schnellsten 5 Fahre/innen werden gewertet.
Hat dann das Team gewonnen das zusammen als erstes ins Ziel Fährt?
Dann würde ja ein 2. er Team quasi die besten Vorrausstezungen zum Sieg haben wenn es nach Zit geht. 
Traditionell eiern die Holländer da ja mit 10-15 Mann Teams rum.
Die haben gegen ein schnelles 2.er Team sicherlich Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## apoptygma (22. Januar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert die Teamwertung denn?
> -Die Schnellsten 5 Fahre/innen werden gewertet.
> Hat dann das Team gewonnen das zusammen als erstes ins Ziel Fährt?
> Dann würde ja ein 2. er Team quasi die besten Vorrausstezungen zum Sieg haben wenn es nach Zit geht.
> ...




Wärs nicht logischer, das die Zeiten jeweils addiert, durch die Anzahl der Fahrer geteilt und das Ergebnis als Team-Einlaufzeit gewertet wird? Macht doch Sinn oder?

Wenn von 10 Holländern mind. 1 schneller ist als ich, die anderen aber neben mir herdackeln, haben sie damit immer noch gewonnen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wärs nicht logischer, das die Zeiten jeweils addiert, durch die Anzahl der Fahrer geteilt und das Ergebnis als Team-Einlaufzeit gewertet wird? Macht doch Sinn oder?



Aso vielen dank für die Aufklärung. Fahrt ihr denn als Gruppe oder jeder sein eigenes Tempo?


----------



## apoptygma (22. Januar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Aso vielen dank für die Aufklärung. Fahrt ihr denn als Gruppe oder jeder sein eigenes Tempo?



Es wäre eine schiere Unverschämtheit, den Jungs das Tempo zu klauen, nur weil Blondie nicht so schnell kann/will  Die sollen mal alle so fahren wie sie wollen, und dann am Ende auf mich mit nem Kaffee oder wahlweise nem Bier warten


----------



## GS-Fahrer (22. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Siehste, derzeit nicht zu viel. Bevor ich damit in eine Art Übertraining rausche, habe ich wieder eine Wampe!


 
Wampe? Du??   Du scherzt, oder?



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich habe gefragt, ob ich deiner Meinung nach noch von der Erkältung geschwächt bin, weil du schriebst, dass ich a) erkältet war und b) nicht trainieren konnte. Machst also aus einem Argument praktisch zwei. Deshalb meine Nachfrage. Klar, mir fehlt das Training aus dieser Zeit, aber die Erkältung habe ich hinter mir.
> 
> Ich habe immer nur Wasser dabei, sollte aber vielleicht mal mein Mundstück erneuern... :kotz:



Sah aus wie Cola, aber klar, wenn's schon länger nicht mehr sauber gemacht wurde ... 



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> In Trainingsplänen ist die HF immer in Prozent angegeben, weil absolute Zahlen keinen Sinn machen. Diese Prozentwerte berechnen sich nach der HFmax. Das war mein Gedanke hinter der Aussage über die HFmax.


 
Kannst Du ja jetzt ermitteln - siehe Anleitung oben, viel Spaß - müßte ich eigentlich auch mal versuchen



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Klar ist man im alltäglichen Training selten bis gar nicht auch nur im Bereich dieser Zahl.
> Auch beim Laufen ist die HFmax, für mich zumindest, irrelevant. Gefühlt ist meine Belastung nicht höher als beim Biken.
> 
> Warum ich gestern laufen und biken war:
> ...



Manch einer hat so seine Prinzipien 



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Über den Sinn oder Unsinn dieser Maßnahme lässt sich nun trefflich streiten. Ich gebe allerdings zu Bedenken, dass ich nicht mehr Schmerzen hatte als sonst auch (am Oberkörper, irgendwas innerliches, kA, und dazu irgendwas im Bereich der Knöchel, bei jedem Lauf etwas anders, nie so stark, dass man aufhören müsste, weshalb der Begriff Schmerz vielleicht auch unangebracht ist).
> Warum sollte ich denn nach dem Biken nicht mehr laufen?


Eventuell, weil man sich vorher schon ausgepowert hat?

Ich habe mal nicht überall so Smileys hingemalt, ich hoffe, Du verstehst das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Januar 2009)

"Um etwas klauen zu können muss es vorhanden sein."

Duck und weg... 

Auf das Thema Blondine die nicht schnell kann, ist Kai besonders im zusammenspiel mit dem Wettermarathon nicht gut zu sprechen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> nur weil Blondie nicht so schnell will


Sollte ich im Ziel, sofern ich es vor dir schaffe, vor dir da sein und nicht auf ein menschliches, absolut energieloses Häufchen Elend (kurz: Wrack  ) treffen...


apoptygma schrieb:


> und dann am Ende auf mich mit nem Kaffee oder wahlweise nem Bier warten


... kannst du dir deinen Kaffee sonst wo hinstecken und das Bier sowieso... 

Kai


----------



## mistermoo (22. Januar 2009)

Hiho, sollte ich mit meiner Kondi und meiner Trainingsvorbereitung bis dahin gut dabei sein, würde ich mich rechtzeitig mit einklinken in ein Team. 

Mein Kollege Thomas wäre wohl auch dabei.


----------



## apoptygma (23. Januar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Hiho, sollte ich mit meiner Kondi und meiner Trainingsvorbereitung bis dahin gut dabei sein, würde ich mich rechtzeitig mit einklinken in ein Team.
> 
> Mein Kollege Thomas wäre wohl auch dabei.






Das wär nett. Denn wie ich gestern noch las, kommen in einem Team die 5 (falls vorhanden) schnellsten in die Wretung des Teams....also brauchen wir Thomas auf jeden Fall 

Es grüßt
Waltraudt


----------



## apoptygma (23. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sollte ich im Ziel, sofern ich es vor dir schaffe, vor dir da sein und nicht auf ein menschliches, absolut energieloses Häufchen Elend (kurz: Wrack  ) treffen...
> ... kannst du dir deinen Kaffee sonst wo hinstecken und das Bier sowieso...
> 
> Kai




Fiese Möp! 

Wünsch Euch alle nen schönen Tag...langsam werd ich auch wach getz... nach definitiv zu wenig Schlaf


----------



## apoptygma (23. Januar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> "Um etwas klauen zu können muss es vorhanden sein."
> 
> Duck und weg...
> 
> Auf das Thema Blondine die nicht schnell kann, ist Kai besonders im zusammenspiel mit dem Wettermarathon nicht gut zu sprechen.




In dem Zusammenhang, wo Du doch grad auch hier reinschaust, würd ich mal gern wissen, was Du meinst, wieviel ernsthafte Vorbereitung man haben sollte, um den Ruhrbike einigermaßen fahren zu können (nicht überleben als sabbernder Lappen am Schluss). Und ob man als Teampartner (-Leader) nicht auch ne gewisse Verantwortung seinen Kameraden gegenüber hat, was ausreichende und gute Vorbereitung angeht, um vielleicht auch von einem Marathon dieser Klasse abzuraten.....

Das aber nur als kleine Fragestellung, die Dich getz nicht persönlich angreifen soll (lieb Kind wie ich bin).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Januar 2009)

GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Wampe? Du??   Du scherzt, oder?


Nein, kein Scherz. Wie lange kennen wir uns? 3 Wochen? Könnte grob hinkommen, oder? Hab vor ein paar Wochen mal alte Fotos gefunden... Ich sach nix...



GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Kannst Du ja jetzt ermitteln - siehe Anleitung oben, viel Spaß - müßte ich eigentlich auch mal versuchen


Ja, aber die Werte brauche ich ja nicht, weil ich den Puls eh erstmal nicht unterwegs wissen will, weil mir gezieltes, aufeinander abgestimmtes Training am A**** vorbei geht.


GS-Fahrer schrieb:


> Eventuell, weil man sich vorher schon ausgepowert hat?


Also müde/kraftlos/wie auch immer habe ich mich nicht gefühlt...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nein, kein Scherz. Wie lange kennen wir uns? 3 Wochen? Könnte grob hinkommen, oder? Hab vor ein paar Wochen mal alte Fotos gefunden... Ich sach nix...



Also ichn kenn Dich gtz seit.....hm....Juli?

Ich hab auch in der Zeit eher nen dünnes Persönchen gesehen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also ichn kenn Dich gtz seit.....hm....Juli?
> Ich hab auch in der Zeit eher nen dünnes Persönchen gesehen


Wenn man mich in einem ungünstigen Winkel, bei ungünstigem Lichteinfall an einem auch eher ungünstigen Tag betrachtet, stellt man fest, dass da... was rede ich hier.
Die Fotos zeigen mich in Klasse 9 oder 10 (sollten also im Jahr 2002, 2003 rum gemacht worden sein). Da war der Fall anders gelagert als jetzt.
Aber lassen wir das... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn man mich in einem ungünstigen Winkel, bei ungünstigem Lichteinfall an einem auch eher ungünstigen Tag betrachtet, stellt man fest, dass da... was rede ich hier.
> Kai



Genau!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Genau!


Sowas bringt mich nicht weiter!

Um eine Begründung wird gebeten.
Danke 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sowas bringt mich nicht weiter!
> 
> Um eine Begründung wird gebeten.
> Danke
> ...




 Hör auf zu antworten, wenn ich auffer Couch bin 



Nix, ich red mir den Mund nimmer in Fransen darüber 

COUCH!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hör auf zu antworten, wenn ich auffer Couch bin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann lass mich halt dumm sterben


----------



## seppel82 (23. Januar 2009)

Hier hat man immer was zu lachen...


----------



## apoptygma (23. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Hier hat man immer was zu lachen...



Hey......

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ssm4BZFv9Zg

schön Dich zu lesen


----------



## seppel82 (24. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hey......
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ssm4BZFv9Zg


 
manche leute ham echt zu viel zeit 
kaffeemännchen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (24. Januar 2009)

moin zusammen,
zeit was ist das???? derzeit bräuchte ich einen 36 std. tag um alles unter einen hut zu bekommen. gott sei dank sind nur 3-4 mon. im jahr so stressig. 

ich glaube biken wird nichts in den nächsten tagen, im wald ist es ein wenig schlammig


----------



## seppel82 (24. Januar 2009)

der schlamm is ja nicht das problem. wenn die zeit nicht wär....
mit nem bisschen glück schaff ichs am mittwoch nen paar stündchen zu fahren


----------



## apoptygma (24. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> der schlamm is ja nicht das problem. wenn die zeit nicht wär....
> mit nem bisschen glück schaff ichs am mittwoch nen paar stündchen zu fahren



Also ich habe mir meine Zwangspause heute mit Shopping versüsst 

Ein paar nette Schnapps gemacht....


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Januar 2009)

schnaps?????


----------



## astral67 (24. Januar 2009)

Jimmy, Johnnie und der Rest der coolen Gang


----------



## apoptygma (24. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> schnaps?????




Schnäppchen


----------



## apoptygma (24. Januar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Jimmy, Johnnie und der Rest der coolen Gang




Nee eher Herr Emporio, Herr G aus Star und diverse andere schmückende Herren (fast noch bei Sören ne Lederjacke gekauft *seufz, dann wär der Monat aber im Eimer gewesen)


----------



## seppel82 (24. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir meine Zwangspause heute mit Shopping versüsst


 
ich brauch fürs shoppen nie länger als ne stunde....


----------



## apoptygma (24. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ich brauch fürs shoppen nie länger als ne stunde....




Na wenn man weiss, was man will 

Ich hatte heute meinen "weiss" Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ... wieviel ernsthafte Vorbereitung man haben sollte, um den Ruhrbike einigermaßen fahren zu können (nicht überleben als sabbernder Lappen am Schluss).



Hi für den Ruhrbike Marathon kann man eigentlich nie fit genug sein, immerhin handelt es sich hierbei um Die Technisch anspruchsvollste Marathonstrecke in NRW.

In 4-5 Stunden sollte diese aber für für den Durchschnittlichen MTB ler mit wenig Erfahrung zu meistern sein. Die Teilstücke mit erhöhten Fahrtechnischen nivau können langsam oder halt schiebend bezwungen werden.

Die steilen Rampen des Sägezahnprofils sind sehr kraftraubend können aber auch geschoben werden. Möchte man die Teile alle fahren sollte man eine Solide Kraftaudsauer (Sundern Kilometerlange Anstiege) in hohen Tretfrequenzen aufweisen um Übersäuerungen und Verkrampfungen zu vermeiden.

Auf den Singletrailpassagen wird das Bike möglichst Flowig über die diversen Hindernisse manövriert bzw sie werden  Übersprungen. Dazu wird viel Körperspannung Gelenkigkeit und Kraft im Oberkörper Benötigt. (Liegestütze Kniebeugen Situps & Supermänner )

Die Abfahrten fordern wiederum Arme Beine Rücken Nacken Konzentration und Bike Fahrwerk. 

Kurzum: Wenn du das Ding Just for fun fahren willst reichen sicher 2 Wochen intensiverer Vorbereitung mit 2- 3 Touren in der Woche und einer längeren am we um einigermaßen Durchzukommen. 
Weiterhin empfielt es sich steile Abfahrten, Treppen Würzelpassagen in seinen Fahrtechnischen spectrum inne zu haben. (Sorry kenne deinen FT Level nicht.) Fährt mann in Sundern eher Mitteltourig von der TF her ist es in wetter ziemlich hochtourig- Im Vorfeld Testen/Tranieren.
Hast du dir irgentwelche Ziele gesteck kanste halt nur jede Freie Minute ins Training investieren.
Neben einer Solidenden Grundlagen und Kraftausdauer sollten alle relevanten Muskelgruppen soweit austraniert wie möglich sein und Fortuna auf seiner Seite stehen.




> Und ob man als Teampartner (-Leader) nicht auch ne gewisse Verantwortung seinen Kameraden gegenüber hat, was ausreichende und gute Vorbereitung angeht, um vielleicht auch von einem Marathon dieser Klasse abzuraten.....



Verstehe ich nicht ganz, natürlich hat man als Teamleader Verantwortung für seine unterstrellten. 
Hat man als TL den Eindruck der anvertraute könnte aufgrund Körperlicher, Seelischer, Familärer, Konditioneller oder fahrtechnischer Faktoren den Anforderungen der Auschreibung bzw Wettkampfes nicht gerecht werden ist man gefordert und muss einschreiten.. Man möchte ja nicht seine Sorgfaltspflicht verletzen. 
Natürlich ist das auf freundschaftlicher ebene von anderen Konsequenzen geprägt als im Berufsleben/Profi team.




> Das aber nur als kleine Fragestellung, die Dich getz nicht persönlich angreifen soll (lieb Kind wie ich bin).


----------



## apoptygma (24. Januar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hi für den Ruhrbike Marathon kann man eigentlich nie fit genug sein, immerhin handelt es sich hierbei um Die Technisch anspruchsvollste Marathonstrecke in NRW.
> 
> In 4-5 Stunden sollte diese aber für für den Durchschnittlichen MTB ler mit wenig Erfahrung zu meistern sein. Die Teilstücke mit erhöhten Fahrtechnischen nivau können langsam oder halt schiebend bezwungen werden usw. usw. usw. usw. usw. usw. usw. usw. usw. usw. usw. usw.



Du hast mich definitiv falsch verstanden. 

Aber danke für Deine Mühe, das hier ao ausführlich runterzuschreiben


----------



## astral67 (25. Januar 2009)

Heby börsdei räskrale 

Alles Gute und viel Erfolg bei den Rennen in diesem Jahr,

Jens


----------



## apoptygma (25. Januar 2009)

Alles Liebe und Gute auch hier nochmal von mir lieber Kai 
Und....alles wird gut mein Lieblings-Hase! Gib Gas!!!

Auf viele lustige, sturzfreie Touren mit mir/uns


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Januar 2009)

auch von mir, 
alles gute zum geburtstag.

wünsche dir viele pannenfreie hm.

gruß
martin


----------



## seppel82 (25. Januar 2009)

Ich schliesse mich dem einfach mal an...
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (25. Januar 2009)

alles gute zum geburtstag aus dortmund wünscht der andere jenz 



auf weitere erfolgreiche radjahre die da kommen......


----------



## bikechris38 (25. Januar 2009)

Auch von meiner Seite Kai, alles alles gute zum Burzeltag.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Januar 2009)

@ astral67, apoptygma, eminem7905, seppel82, mistermoo, bikechris38
Vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche! 

Ja, auf eine sturzfreie, pannenarme und, im Rahmen meiner Möglichkleiten, erfolgreiche Rennsaison hoffe ich auch.

Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Wochenausklang. 

Man sieht sich 
LG Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. Januar 2009)

Es soll Sonne geben am WE 

Wie schauts?

Von mir sind keine Höchstleistungen zu erwarten derzeit, will mich da auch nicht stressen, ich preferiere ein schönes Cruisen ohne hohen Transpirationsfaktor 

Mutti will einfach nur mal wieder aufs Rad!!


----------



## eminem7905 (27. Januar 2009)

bin zu 78% dabei, wo solls hingehen?? 

mein vorschlag, ab eilpe (parkmöglichkeiten) gemütlich rauf richtung selbecke weiter zu hinnenwiese, ein wenig stadtwald, dann richtung zur straße richtung kuhfeld runter richtung eilperfeld. 

aber ich denke die wege im wald sind doch ein wenig schlammig.


----------



## apoptygma (27. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bin zu 78% dabei, wo solls hingehen??
> 
> mein vorschlag, ab eilpe (parkmöglichkeiten) gemütlich rauf richtung selbecke weiter zu hinnenwiese, ein wenig stadtwald, dann richtung zur straße richtung kuhfeld runter richtung eilperfeld.
> 
> aber ich denke die wege im wald sind doch ein wenig schlammig.



78% is ja schomma was 

Es soll bis zum WE trocken bleiben. 

Der Vorschlag hört sich super an 

Tendenziell bei Dir eher Samstag oder Sonntag? Ich kann beide Tage, würde davon dann aber einen ggf. zum "langsam wieder laufen" nutzen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Januar 2009)

Nabend zzusammen 
Tour am WE? Hmmm, lasst mich mal überlegen...
Wo fahren wir hin?  Na klar, wenn es wirklich trocken sein sollte, bin ich dabei, was für eine Frage... Wo es hin geht interessiert mich aber auch eigentlich nur wegen Treffpunkt und so  Von vielen Höhenmetern gehe ich mal nicht aus, ist vielleicht auch ganz gut so... 

Kurz was anderes:
Der Herr H. aus G. hatte am So. folgenden Vorschlag gemacht -> klick
Könnte ihr euch ja mal überlegen... 

Bis zum WE 
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Sa. oder So. ist mir auch egal. Für euch habe ich immer Zeit


----------



## apoptygma (27. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kurz was anderes:
> Der Herr H. aus G. hatte am So. folgenden Vorschlag gemacht -> klick
> Könnte ihr euch ja mal überlegen...
> 
> ...




Also dies Tour is wohl eher was für Freaks oder? Ich hab den Schnitt nur mal kurz überschlagen  Gut, bis Mai is noch was hin....

Und davon mal ab...du meinst das nicht ernst mit 2 10km WK an 2 aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen oder?????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also dies Tour is wohl eher was für Freaks oder? Ich hab den Schnitt nur mal kurz überschlagen  Gut, bis Mai is noch was hin....
> 
> Und davon mal ab...du meinst das nicht ernst mit 2 10km WK an 2 aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen oder?????


Bis Mai ist doch noch Zeit.  Muss man abwarten. Wenn man nur aufgewärmt zum Treffpunkt kommt und nicht schon 30km drin hat, ist die Tour schön zu fahren,, meine Meinung  Ist ja wie gesagt noch Zeit, kannst du dir ja noch gut überlegen 

Mit 2 10'er an 2 aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen macht man keine Scherze. Aber ich habe erkannt, dass auch ich keine Maschine bin, sodass ich den ersten 10'er auf Zeit laufe (55min, 50 wären total toll) und den zweiten praktisch zur Regeneration (1:15h, wenn nicht noch langsamer. Gehpausen denkbar, schaun mer mal). Möchte derzeit aber nicht ausschließen, dass der erste evtl. nicht gelaufen wird. Für den zweiten bin ich schon angemeldet. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (27. Januar 2009)

Wochenende bin ich dabei. muss nur samstag bis 11 arbeiten.... ab da stehe ich zur verfügung !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (27. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Wochenende bin ich dabei. muss nur samstag bis 11 arbeiten.... ab da stehe ich zur verfügung !!




Na das hört sich doch prima an . Auch mit der Uhrzeit.....auuuuuusschlafen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Samstag oder Sonntag?...ggf. zum "langsam wieder laufen" nutzen.


Kurze Zwischenfrage: Warum eigentlich oder?

Ich würde an einem Tag biken UND laufen. Aber du bist nicht ich. Und sicher ist das auch keine gute Idee...
Ich würde mich aber bei der Frage biken oder laufen, wenn es geht, immer fürs Biken entscheiden. Mach ich mittlerweile auch so. Werde nicht mehr an einem Tag biken und laufen. Biken wenn es geht. Laufen, wenn ich nicht biken kann, aber zwischen den Läufen immer mind. ein Tag Pause 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. Januar 2009)

Jo, dann sollten wir nur noch nen Tag festklöppeln 

Der Samstag wär mir, wie immer, vonner Tendenz her lieber , da ich nicht weiss, ob ich "terminlich" Sonntag nicht erst sehr viel später aus dem Bett komme.


----------



## seppel82 (28. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Jo, dann sollten wir nur noch nen Tag festklöppeln
> 
> Der Samstag wär mir, wie immer, vonner Tendenz her lieber , da ich nicht weiss, ob ich "terminlich" Sonntag nicht erst sehr viel später aus dem Bett komme.


 
sehe ich genauso


----------



## eminem7905 (28. Januar 2009)

jo, 

samstag ist ok, da sonntag ich arbeiten muss, und das wetter schlechter sein soll. 

da sebastian bis 11 uhr arbeitet, würde ich vorschlagen das wir uns gegen 12 oder 13 uhr treffen. 

vorschlag 1: parkplatz eilpe/kaufpark
vorschlag 2: stadtgarten, parkplatz am chinatempel
vorschlag 3: hinnenwiese

tour: vielleicht sollten wir mal die http://www.mtbinhagen.de/routen.html
routen mal antesten, und dann alternetiv varieren.


----------



## apoptygma (28. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> jo,
> 
> samstag ist ok, da sonntag ich arbeiten muss, und das wetter schlechter sein soll.
> 
> ...




Du bist die MTB noch nicht gefahren??? 

Ui, gut, das dürfte bei mir aber dann lustig werden, bzw. spannend.....aber von mir aus gerne....dann Parkplatz Chinamann und 13 Uhr find ich ok.

Ahsoooooooooo!

Morgen bestell ich mein neues Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiike 

Und ruinier mich.........aber ich WILLS HABEN!


----------



## eminem7905 (28. Januar 2009)

was für ein bike???

ich warte noch auf die steuerrückerstattung, und spekuliere auf einen weiter fallenden pfundkurs. 

derzeit meine top 3
1. http://freeborn.co.uk/shop/bikes/full-suspension/768-specialized-2009-pitch-fsr-pro

2. http://freeborn.co.uk/shop/bikes/full-suspension/388-specialized-2008-stumpjumper-fsr-elite
3. http://freeborn.co.uk/shop/bikes/full-suspension/758-specialized-2009-enduro-fsr-comp

ich denke es entscheidet sich zw. 1 und 2 


zum thema, ja parkplatz chinamann im stadtgarten um 13 uhr ist ok. 
mal schauen was sebastion sagt. kommt sonst noch wer mit????


----------



## apoptygma (28. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was für ein bike???
> 
> ich warte noch auf die steuerrückerstattung, und spekuliere auf einen weiter fallenden pfundkurs.
> 
> ...



Jo Kai wird wohl  und sonst....schauen wir mal 

Stumpjumper Expert 2009 HT in weiss


----------



## mistermoo (28. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was für ein bike???
> 
> ich warte noch auf die steuerrückerstattung, und spekuliere auf einen weiter fallenden pfundkurs.
> 
> ...



würde zwar aus eigenen erfahrungen bisher zum enduro raten oder zum epic, aber wenn das 2008er model beim enduro, pitch bin ich probe gefahren und ist auch super

würde vielleicht hier nochmal nachlesen falls noch nicht geschehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (28. Januar 2009)

du hast ja nen enduro, wie schaut es aus, lust mit uns samstag mit zu fahren???
könnte man ja gleich antesten das bike. vor allem bin ich mir bei der größe nicht so sicher, bin 187 cm ich denke es muss ein L sein, falls es nicht nen größeren gibt. derzeit habe ich einen ein wenig zu kleinen rahmen (geiz war mal geil  )


----------



## mistermoo (28. Januar 2009)

würde ich gerne, nur ist es zur inspektion und ich muss samstag arbeiten, können aber mal gerne ende nächster woche schauen, wenn ich es wieder habe, wenn es nicht so dringend ist bei dir


----------



## eminem7905 (28. Januar 2009)

ne ist nicht dringend, behalt einfach den thread im auge, wir werden bestimmt öfters fahren.


----------



## apoptygma (28. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne ist nicht dringend, behalt einfach den thread im auge, wir werden bestimmt öfters fahren.



Wird er 

Zur Not werd ich ihn anstupsen diesbzgl.


----------



## apoptygma (28. Januar 2009)

Also Kai is dabei!

Sebastian wird hier bestimmt auch noch reinsehen. Ich denk auch, 13 Uhr is ok...denn die MTB Route is ja nicht grad so "easy going" 

Irgendwas mit kurzer Einkehr geplant?


----------



## eminem7905 (28. Januar 2009)

keine ahnung, können spontan entscheiden, nimm geld halt mit. 

oder bring ne palette rad bull von r***o mit und ich bringe ne flasche 40%igen 

die tour ist recht locker, kurze anstiege lange abfahrten. <-- tourprofil für dich

die tour ist recht anspruchsvoll, lange anstiege und kurze abfahrten  <--- tourprofil für kai. 

der sebb kennt sich im stadtwald ja aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> denn die MTB Route is ja nicht grad so "easy going"
> 
> Irgendwas mit kurzer Einkehr geplant?


Nicht? 

Von meiner Seite nicht  Aber ich beuge mich natürlich der Mehrheit... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> tourprofil für kai


Ich kann auch nicht mehr so wie früher... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> keine ahnung, können spontan entscheiden, nimm geld halt mit.
> 
> oder bring ne palette rad bull von r***o mit und ich bringe ne flasche 40%igen
> 
> ...




Ich kenn beide Routen Du Nase  

Jo, ne Runde W/R auf Tour.....Mist das ich wohl auch mippem Auto kommen werde 

Aber Abends muss ich noch heile sein


----------



## eminem7905 (28. Januar 2009)

DU KOMMST AUS HALDEN MIT DEM AUTO??????

das sind doch nur 4 km von dir.


----------



## apoptygma (28. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> DU KOMMST AUS HALDEN MIT DEM AUTO??????
> 
> das sind doch nur 4 km von dir.




Es sind ansich sogar nur 2,8 meine ich 

Ach weiss noch nicht..... *lach

Nee, ich werd wohl den Kai aufpicken und dann mit ihm rauf kommen


----------



## seppel82 (28. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was für ein bike???
> 
> 
> derzeit meine top 3
> ...


 

also ich finds pitch ziemlich geil. die farbe hat was

1300 parkplatz chinamann is perfekt. fahr ich ne viertel stunde hin...
kurze anstiege --> lange abfahrten hört sich lustig an


----------



## apoptygma (29. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> also ich finds pitch ziemlich geil. die farbe hat was
> 
> 1300 parkplatz chinamann is perfekt. fahr ich ne viertel stunde hin...
> kurze anstiege --> lange abfahrten hört sich lustig an




Moin Männers!

Ich hab ne Nacht drüber geschlafen 

Ich hab getz seit unserer ab Holthausen nimmer aufm Bike gesessen, seit dem 3.1. Seit dem 17. habe ich auf gut Deutsch KEINEN Sport mehr gemacht. Mein Schnupfen ist immer noch leicht da, auch wenn ich mich prima fühl.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die MTB Route direkt zum Einstieg gut ist...für mich getz  Denn die ersten Anstiege sind DEFINITIV NICHT kurz, egal, wo man rum fährt 

Heute mal Pussy.....und nen bissken Angst vorm Rückschlag hat


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> 
> Ich hab ne Nacht drüber geschlafen
> 
> ...


Guten Morgen 

Also von mir aus können wir auch einfach irgendwo durch die Welt rollen. Hauptsache, alle Mann an Bord  Ich überlebe auch mal eine Tour mit ohne Höhenmetern, denke ich 
Sagt mir einfach wann ich wo sein soll und ich versuche dann, es zu finden 

Bald ist wieder Wochenende 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Dark2308 (29. Januar 2009)

wir werden wohl von gevelsberg richtung breckerfeld fahren dann den behlingerweg hoch zur haspersperre  richtung meininghausen -ehrenmal und zurück


----------



## apoptygma (29. Januar 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> wir werden wohl von gevelsberg richtung breckerfeld fahren dann den behlingerweg hoch zur haspersperre  richtung meininghausen -ehrenmal und zurück




Warum fährste eigentlich nimmer mit uns mit???? 


Wir werden uns schon irgendwie einig über die Strecke  und wenn ich merke, das es bei mir nimmer geht, kann ich immer noch aussteigen 

Rad ist bestellt *freu und angezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (29. Januar 2009)

na, ja, so schwirig ist die auffahrt eigentlich nicht, es gibt ein paar kurze steigungen, aber sonst hält es sich in grenzen. 

p.s. bin auch schon seit 3,5 wochen kein bike gefahren.


----------



## apoptygma (29. Januar 2009)

Allein schon das Gekletter zum Deerth 

Ahso....

POL-HA: Autofahrer erwischt Radfahrer 

Hagen (ots) - Beim Abbiegen von der Rembergstraße nach links in die Küferstraße erwischte der 67-jährige Fahrer eines Audis einen Radfahrer. Dieser war am Mittwochnachmittag gegen 17.00 Uhr auf dem Radweg unterwegs in Richtung Innenstadt und wollte gerade die Einmündung der Küferstraße passieren. Dem 40-jährigen Biker gelang es, sich über die Motorhaube des sofort abgebremsten Audis abzurollen und er fiel auf der linken Fahrzeugseite auf die Fahrbahn. Nach eigenen Angaben handelt es sich um einen routinierten Radfahrer, der einen Helm trug und sich bei einem Zwischenfall gut abrollen kann. Trotzdem zog er sich leichte Verletzungen zu, die er nach der Unfallaufnahme versorgen lassen wollte. Der entstandene Sachschaden liegt bei ca. 1000 Euro. 


Das war mein 4. Mann beim Duisburg-Team 

Da hatter mal wieder schwein gehabt......nur mit 1000 kommen die mit Sicherheit nicht hin


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Januar 2009)

soweit ich weiß ist der radweg nur in eine richtung befahrbar. nämlich nur von unten nach oben. bin mal gespannt wie es ausgeht.


----------



## apoptygma (29. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß ist der radweg nur in eine richtung befahrbar. nämlich nur von unten nach oben. bin mal gespannt wie es ausgeht.



Er war ja auf der Strasse weil er von oben kam. Ich auch...ich hab ihn nur wieder fassungslos angeglotzt vorhin im Büro, weil der sich irgednwie regelmässig zerlegt, das letzte mal wars beim Freeriden im Muttental inkl. Platzwunde Auge und wohl nen paar Minuten bewusstlos im Wald runliegen. Is halt nen Freak der Gute


----------



## seppel82 (29. Januar 2009)

können ja erstmal bei unserem startpunkt bleiben und uns durch die wälder richtung zurstrasse oder selbecke wühlen... irgendwie kriegen wir schon ne tour zustande !


----------



## apoptygma (29. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> können ja erstmal bei unserem startpunkt bleiben und uns durch die wälder richtung zurstrasse oder selbecke wühlen... irgendwie kriegen wir schon ne tour zustande !




Davon gehe ich aus......ach, ich werd das auch schon wuppen. Kai sagte mir grad, das sein Bruder auch mitkommt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Kai sagte mir grad, das sein Bruder auch mitkommt


Dann könnt ihr alle mal was erleben 

Nee, wird sicher supi werden
Also ick freu mir. Wochenende ist ja eh eine begrüßenswerte Institution. Und wenn dann noch eine Tour ansteht... Was gibt's geileres?

Jetzt muss ich meinem Bruder nur noch Pünktlichkeit beibringen.
Na ja, wird schon werden...

Bis dann,
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Hätte ich ja fast vergessen. Wünsche dem Verunfallten natürlich Gute Besserung und dergleichen...


----------



## apoptygma (29. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Dann könnt ihr alle mal was erleben
> 
> Nee, wird sicher supi werden
> Also ick freu mir. Wochenende ist ja eh eine begrüßenswerte Institution. Und wenn dann noch eine Tour ansteht... Was gibt's geileres?
> ...



Zuverlässigkeit würd schon reichen....also finde ich getz 

Boah bin ich zappelig.....am liebsten hätt ich das Bike schon zum Wochenende, aber da konnte Andreas K. aus H. nix machen *lach.

Ich habe Steffen ünbrigens heute noch gesagt, zieht er sonne Nummer mit über Autos fliegen, Gesicht aufreissen, Schienbein perforieren usw. VOR oder während Duisburg ab, wird er ner Saison 2010 nicht mehr erleben  und es waren dann seine letzten 110km in Sundern


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Zuverlässigkeit würd schon reichen....also finde ich getz
> 
> Boah bin ich zappelig.....am liebsten hätt ich das Bike schon zum Wochenende, aber da konnte Andreas K. aus H. nix machen *lach.
> 
> Ich habe Steffen ünbrigens heute noch gesagt, zieht er sonne Nummer mit über Autos fliegen, Gesicht aufreissen, Schienbein perforieren usw. VOR oder während Duisburg ab, wird er ner Saison 2010 nicht mehr erleben  und es waren dann seine letzten 110km in Sundern


Wird schon schief gehen. Zur Not machen wir ein kleines Mannschaftszeitfahren aus der Fahrt zum Treffpunkt 

Au ja, aufs Bike warten. Ist ne harte Zeit. Geht aber vorbei 

Noch hat Steffen ja Zeit, noch...
Während Duisburg wäre das natürlich schon eine Aktion...

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (29. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wird schon schief gehen. Zur Not machen wir ein kleines Mannschaftszeitfahren aus der Fahrt zum Treffpunkt
> 
> Au ja, aufs Bike warten. Ist ne harte Zeit. Geht aber vorbei
> 
> ...



Zur Not dreh ich ihm dann den Hals um wenn ich inne Kälte mir nen Ast friere 

Ich hab zu Steffen ganz klar gesagt....Du fährst, ob mit Gips, im Korsett, ohne Kopf.....und damit dann immer noch schneller als wir alle 

Hm..ein weisses Bike...ich brauch nen schwarzen Helm...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Zur Not dreh ich ihm dann den Hals um wenn ich inne Kälte mir nen Ast friere
> 
> Ich hab zu Steffen ganz klar gesagt....Du fährst, ob mit Gips, im Korsett, ohne Kopf.....und damit dann immer noch schneller als wir alle
> 
> Hm..ein weisses Bike...ich brauch nen schwarzen Helm...


Das kriegen wir schon gebacken 

Er macht sie mit einer Halskrause alle frisch 

Jetzt geht das schon wieder los...
Ich sach nix

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (29. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Jetzt geht das schon wieder los...
> Ich sach nix
> 
> Gruß Kai



Das kannse ja gut, das fällt Dir ja nicht schwer, denn fürs Gegenteil brauchst Du dann gleich die Krause 

Ja nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, endlich mal wieder nen Grund, Radklamotten zu kaufen


----------



## apoptygma (31. Januar 2009)

Sooooooooo...letzter Aufruf am Bahnsteig 

Treffpunkt 13 Uhr Kota Radja Parkplatz Stadtgartenallee Hagen.

So wies ausieht, werden wir zu 5 sein und Kai´s Bruder Sascha als weitere Messlatte zum Abkacken dabei haben 

Für alle *haha, die sich ggf. noch anschließen werden...aufgrund meiner Teilnahme wirds KEINE Umbringrunde  Schnecken (vor allem weibliche) sind immer gern willkommen, damit ich nich so allein hinterherfahre  Umfang der Tour steht noch nicht fest nud wird untergwegt entscheien, kann also nach Lust und Laune kurz und knackig oder was länger und gediegen werden. Von 20 km und 900 hm bis 40 km und 500hm oder was weiss ich ist da in dem Gebiet alles drin.


----------



## eminem7905 (31. Januar 2009)

jo, bis gleich, es können auch 30km werden und 1000hm


----------



## seppel82 (31. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> jo, bis gleich, es können auch 30km werden und 1000hm


 
wenn ich mal so drüber nachdenke.....
ich glaub an der glör war ich lange nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (31. Januar 2009)

ja stimmt, ich war auch nicht mehr lange da, und da kann man was trinken/essen


----------



## apoptygma (31. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> jo, bis gleich, es können auch 30km werden und 1000hm






Wir könnten uns auch einfach mit nem Grill anne Selbecke oben hinsetzen.....Sebastian....nimmste wieder Kaffee mit? ;-)


----------



## apoptygma (31. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> wenn ich mal so drüber nachdenke.....
> ich glaub an der glör war ich lange nicht mehr...




Da wil ich nur hin, wenns da so schön assieht wie auf Deinem einen Photo da.


----------



## seppel82 (31. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Da wil ich nur hin, wenns da so schön assieht wie auf Deinem einen Photo da.


 
dürfte heute bei dem wetter hinkommen.
von der helligkeit her allerdings auch....


----------



## apoptygma (31. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> dürfte heute bei dem wetter hinkommen.
> von der helligkeit her allerdings auch....



Ich find meinen Sigma nicht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Januar 2009)

Erster 

Also ich fand die Runde, von der umwegbehafteten Anfahrt (Wengeberg, Dahlerbrück, Rummenohl (das schreibe ich auch immer anders, kann mich mal einer über die korrekte Schreibweise aufklären )) mal abgesehen, wunderschön.
Schön noch mal ein paar Offroad-Höhenmeter in die Oberschenkel getreten, bergab ein bisschen was für die Fahrtechnik getan und sonst einfach einen tollen Tag aufm Bike verbracht.

Danke schön fürs Mitnehmen 
Bis hoffentlich bald 
Euch allen schon mal noch ein schönes Wochenede,
Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (31. Januar 2009)

Zweiter 

jo, ich fühle mich richtig gut, es hat total spaß gemacht, will im frühjahr viel öfter fahren. macht richtig laune in der gruppe.


----------



## seppel82 (31. Januar 2009)

macht echt spass in der gruppe. war ne nette tour heute! 
im frühjahr is man ja nicht nur aufs wochenende beschränkt. da kriegen wir das bestimmt mal häufiger zustande...


----------



## apoptygma (31. Januar 2009)

Ich sach getz nichts und ziehe mich beschämt in die Ecke zurück


----------



## apoptygma (31. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Schön noch mal ein paar Offroad-Höhenmeter in die Oberschenkel getreten




Ach sach an.......*jank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (31. Januar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach sach an.......*jank


 
stell dich mal nich so an. 
auf den kai mussten wir heut ja auch warten


----------



## apoptygma (31. Januar 2009)

3-fach-Post

Aber, um auch was nettes zu sagen....

Es macht wirklich einfach super Laune mit Euch, und auch Sascha passt da gut zu wie ich find.....

Auf ein baldiges Holunderblütendingens mit meinen Lieblingsbikemännern irgendwie.....ich habt mir diese Demütigung wenigstes versucht zu versüssen 

Euch allen nen dicken Schmatz!!!!


----------



## seppel82 (31. Januar 2009)

Holunderblütenschorle wenns recht is


----------



## apoptygma (31. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Holunderblütenschorle wenns recht is



Deine Worte waren "Holunderblütengeschichte"  oder so....

Ich geh baden getz (auch wenn leider ohne diese geilen Lampen im Boden wie bei Martin *ich miete mir das echt mal  geile Sache)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Holunderblütenschorle wenns recht is


Du meinst wohl Holunderblütengerät, oder?


----------



## apoptygma (31. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Holunderblütengerät, oder?



Genau....Gerät wars


----------



## seppel82 (31. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Holunderblütengerät, oder?


 
ich mach auch gern mal nen geräteteil raus....


----------



## apoptygma (31. Januar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ich mach auch gern mal nen geräteteil raus....



Wolltest Du nicht nach Herne?

Oder sind die Sachen mittlerweile verbrannt worden?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Januar 2009)

Aus einem Almdudler (was er ja anscheinend war) hätten wir sicher auch noch einen schnieken oder fluffigen (?)  Zweitnamen rausgequetscht... 
Aber Holunderblütengerät ist schon echt schwer zu toppen 

Mal sehen wann der Herr Rach-Zwegat mit seiner gnadenlosen Kritik wieder zuschlägt... 

Ich freue mich schon drauf 

Erholt euch gut...
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (31. Januar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aus einem Almdudler (was er ja anscheinend war) hätten wir sicher auch noch einen schnieken oder fluffigen (?)  Zweitnamen rausgequetscht...
> Aber Holunderblütengerät ist schon echt schwer zu toppen
> 
> Mal sehen wann der Herr Rach-Zwegat mit seiner gnadenlosen Kritik wieder zuschlägt...
> ...




 Ja, fluffig

@Sebastian: Also ansich haste mir getz mit dem Marmorkuchen den Mund wässerig gemacht (wieso hab ich eigentlich von Deinem Kaffee nicht bekommen *grübel) Ich bin ja sowieso ma für ne Kaffee und Kuchen Runde 

Aber wahrscheninlich werden die da anstatt dem Durchbruch eher Inliner empfohlen bekommen 

Aber das war schon grosses Kino 

Die Vorfreude ist ganz auf meiner Seite...langsam gehts mir besser, mit der Regeneration hinnerher klappts also schon nen bisschen


----------



## Unrest (31. Januar 2009)

Nabend zusammen! =)

Wie stehts: Hat jemand Lust auf ne regelmäßige Freitagstour im Bereich Hohenlimburg?
Startzeit gegen 14Uhr, Startpunkt ist flexibel und das Tempo locker, aber flott.


Wie stehts eigentlich mit dir und Sundern-Hagen, Apoptygma?


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## apoptygma (31. Januar 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen! =)
> 
> Wie stehts: Hat jemand Lust auf ne regelmäßige Freitagstour im Bereich Hohenlimburg?
> Startzeit gegen 14Uhr, Startpunkt ist flexibel und das Tempo locker, aber flott.
> ...



Hi Micha!

Weisst doch, Freitags isses bei mir schlecht, aber die Jungs vielleicht.

Also, nach dem Totalausfall von heute von mir auf der Tour (seit Dezember fast nur erkältet und ungefähr Kondition von 4 Monaten im Ar......) hadere ich mal wieder, ob ich bis Sundern fit bin . Aber vor hatte ich es schon, wie auch der Kai.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Januar 2009)

@ Unrest
Ein regelmäßiger Treff ist keine schlechte Idee, aber 14Uhr ist fr. eine besch*****e Zeit 

Und mit Sundern? Ich war zwar nicht gefargt, aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon  Ich bin zu 95% da, sag ich jetzt mal. Und ja, Wencke kommt auch  Sie ziert sich zwar noch ein wenig, aber das werde ich ihr schon noch austreiben bis dahin.

Hmmm, eine Kaffee und Kuchen-Runde? Also ich bin dabei.  In Verbindung mit biken sollte ein Stücksken Kuchen doch drin sein.  Den Kaffee könnt ihr euch sonst wo hinstecken. 

Die Idee mit den Inliner ist auch nicht schlecht... Wäre doch mal eine Attraktion mehr 

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (31. Januar 2009)

@Kai: Wieder wach?


----------



## eminem7905 (31. Januar 2009)

ich habe leider keine inliner mit offroad rollen.  und mit asphaltrollen im wald....hmmm wird schwirig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (31. Januar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich habe leider keine inliner mit offroad rollen.  und mit asphaltrollen im wald....hmmm wird schwirig.



 Mippem Kartoffelschäler selbst schnitzen?


----------



## seppel82 (1. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wolltest Du nicht nach Herne?
> 
> Oder sind die Sachen mittlerweile verbrannt worden?


 
verbrannt nicht. aber seine ex hatte keine zeit mehr. wurd aufs nächste wochenende vertagt....


----------



## apoptygma (1. Februar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> verbrannt nicht. aber seine ex hatte keine zeit mehr. wurd aufs nächste wochenende vertagt....




Dann aber Zeit fürs Biken blocken nicht vergessen 

Also wettermässig sprichts bis dato eher für Sonntag irgendwie.


----------



## apoptygma (1. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich habe leider keine inliner mit offroad rollen.  und mit asphaltrollen im wald....hmmm wird schwirig.




Du hast Inliner????? 

Hier schwelt grad nen lustiger Gedanke als Alternativ-Tour ohne Bike


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hier schwelt grad nen lustiger Gedanke als Alternativ-Tour ohne Bike


Da bin ich aber mangels Skillz  raus...

Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß dabei 
Schönen Sonntag noch,
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber mangels Skillz  raus...
> 
> Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß dabei
> Schönen Sonntag noch,
> Gruß Kai



Sie Skillz könnte ich Dir aber geben, ich hab noch welche im Kofferraum


----------



## seppel82 (1. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dann aber Zeit fürs Biken blocken nicht vergessen
> 
> Also wettermässig sprichts bis dato eher für Sonntag irgendwie.


 
samstag fall ich eh aus. bin in frankfurt bei meinem schwesterchen...


----------



## seppel82 (1. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber mangels Skillz  raus...


 
ich auch. inliner sind nix für mich. aber ich könnt dem kai meine geben


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Februar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ich auch. inliner sind nix für mich. aber ich könnt dem kai meine geben


Da trage ich lieber anderweitig zur Belustigung der Allgemeinheit bei. Aber Danke für das Angebot 

Wünsche einen ruhigen Wochenstart,
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Inwieweit ich am WE Zeit zum Biken habe, ist derzeit schwer zu sagen. Ich werde euch aber natürlich darüber aufklären...


----------



## apoptygma (1. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Inwieweit ich am WE Zeit zum Biken habe, ist derzeit schwer zu sagen. Ich werde euch aber natürlich darüber aufklären...




Stimmt......mir fiel da auch grad was ein wegen Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (1. Februar 2009)

wenn nächsten sonntag das wetter ok ist, bin ich auch gerne dabei
bike testen kann ich die woche im grunde nicht, leider keine zeit


----------



## apoptygma (1. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> wenn nächsten sonntag das wetter ok ist, bin ich auch gerne dabei
> bike testen kann ich die woche im grunde nicht, leider keine zeit




Wetter soll! tendenziell Sonntag besser werden als Samstag. Mir wär Sonntag auch insofern lieber, als das ich ma nach Olsberg müsste, da bietet sich der Samstag mit besserer Bahnverbindung etwas mehr an.

Der Hannes mag auch wohl gern mitkommen, sowie auch der Jens...vieleicht kanner den Hannes mitnehmen. Klären wir dann unter der Woche würde ich sagen.

Das könnte dann, sofern alle dabei wären (keine Ahnung ob Seb am Sonntag schon wieder aus FM zurück ist) echt ne grosse Truppe werden


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das könnte dann...echt ne grosse Truppe werden


Na toll. Und ich bin evtl. nicht dabei... 

Und kommt dann am So. Nachmittag/Abend ja nicht auf die Idee, mir was von ganzen tollen Uphills und 2.000hm zu erzählen... 
Dann raste ich aus 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (1. Februar 2009)

einen wünderschönen...

also je nachdem wie ich Zeit hab und das Wetter ist wäre iach auch gern mal dabei.
In der regen Hoffnung das es keine allzu wilde Tour wird   smile..
Fang gerad erst wieder an zu fahren... 

gruß Fabian


----------



## apoptygma (1. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Na toll. Und ich bin evtl. nicht dabei...
> 
> Und kommt dann am So. Nachmittag/Abend ja nicht auf die Idee, mir was von ganzen tollen Uphills und 2.000hm zu erzählen...
> Dann raste ich aus
> ...



Ich...2000hm.....ja klar 

Wolste getz nen Klatsch oder am WE für den Spruch....ich hab grad das Trauma von gestern verarbeitet....


----------



## apoptygma (1. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> einen wünderschönen...
> 
> also je nachdem wie ich Zeit hab und das Wetter ist wäre iach auch gern mal dabei.
> In der regen Hoffnung das es keine allzu wilde Tour wird   smile..
> ...




Ach, sehs ma so.....ich bin gestern auch fast gestorben und schlimm empfand ich die Uphills nicht.......nur für mich diesmal 

Das wäre super wenn du mitkämst.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wolste getz nen Klatsch oder am WE für den Spruch....ich hab grad das Trauma von gestern verarbeitet....


Mach jetzt, am WE kann ich ja evtl. nicht 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Februar 2009)

hi, 
ich muss mal sonntag gucken, denke aber schon das ich dabei wäre. 

wer hat lust heute ne runde zu fahren, so gegen 15 uhr am stadtpark???


EDIT: Falls es nicht schneit und nicht regnet, und trocken bleibt.


----------



## apoptygma (2. Februar 2009)

Also 15 Uhr.....haha. Du und Deine Arbeitszeiten 

Viel Spass 

Also wegen Sonntag....wenn Du mitkommst, machste dann wieder den Guide (ich find, Du machst das super!!!!) 

Wenn nicht....vieleicht fahre ich mit den auswärtigen Jungs die letzte Strecke nochmal ab (sofern ich das wiederfinde)  diesmal mit Richtung Zurstrasse.

Ahsoooooooooooo.............

Mein Bike ist schon da!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Nur leider warte ich noch auf einen Teil meiner Kohlen dafür 

Aber ich bin zuversichtlich, das ich es am Sonntag das erste Mal ausführen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Februar 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.  Was für eines ist es denn jetzt geworden?


----------



## apoptygma (2. Februar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.  Was für eines ist es denn jetzt geworden?



Guckst und liesst Du Profiltext...

Nen Stumpy Expert in weissssssssssssssss


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Februar 2009)

Aha, lol da achte ich garnichtmehr drauf.

Sehr nettes und taugliches Teil. Die dicke Sattelstütze ist erfahrungsgemäß knochenhart im vergleich zu einer schmalen die sich durchbiegt wie eine Blattfeder.

Gewicht?   (>11 Kg wäre schon fein


----------



## apoptygma (2. Februar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Aha, lol da achte ich garnichtmehr drauf.
> 
> Sehr nettes und taugliches Teil. Die dicke Sattelstütze ist erfahrungsgemäß knochenhart im vergleich zu einer schmalen die sich durchbiegt wie eine Blattfeder.
> 
> Gewicht?   (>11 Kg wäre schon fein



Du meinst sicher < 11kg 

Ich mags gern hart lieber Chris!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Februar 2009)

Dann soltest du mit deinen neuen *Hard*tail ja sehr zufrieden sein.

Die Masochisten schwören ja auf Karbonrahmen mit größer dimensionierten Rohrdurchmessern.

Ich hingegen bevorzuge eher ein Sänftenartiges Fahrwerk, dem Alter endsprechend.


----------



## apoptygma (2. Februar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Die Masochisten schwören ja auf Karbohnrahmen mit größer dimensionierten Rohrdurchmessern.



Also ich hätte Dich eigentlich eher dieser Kategorie zugeordnet :, so rein ausm Bauch raus, auch ohne Carbonrahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Februar 2009)

Hm da gibt es aber grundsätzlich 2 Typen von Bikern zu unterscheiden, 

-Jene die zb absichtlich ohne federgabel singlespeed carbohnrahmen etz fahren um größtmögliche Leiden zu erfahren und dadurch ihr wohlgefühl zu fossieren.

-Und dejenigen die sich aufgrund gesteckter Ziele darauf vorbereitet durch die quahlen sozusagen durchbeissen um ihre erfolge oder ziele zu realisieren.

Da gehöre ich devinitiv zur zweiteren Gruppe. Ohne Fleis kein Preis, Ohne Quahl kein Marathon. Trotzden ist dem Kompfort im Raum des möglichen maximale Priorität eingeräumt. (Nein ich meine keine medizinball-Sättel oder Ergon Griffe..]


----------



## apoptygma (2. Februar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hm da gibt es aber grundsätzlich 2 Typen von Bikern zu unterscheiden,
> 
> -Jene die zb absichtlich ohne federgabel singlespeed carbohnrahmen etz fahren um größtmögliche Leiden zu erfahren und dadurch ihr wohlgefühl zu fossieren.
> 
> ...




Schau, und manche Männer können froh sein, das sie zumindest ihr gutes Aussehen haben  Dem stimmst Du doch bestimmt zu......


Auf meine Ergon Griffe lass ich nix kommen!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Auf meine Ergon Griffe lass ich nix kommen!



Meinst du die Manta-Rochen mit den Hörnern dran? Das die gefährlich sind hat Steve Irvin doch unlängst gezeigt?


----------



## apoptygma (2. Februar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Meinst du die Manta-Rochen mit den Hörnern drann? Das die gefährlich sind hat Steve Irvin doch unlängst gezeigt?




Nein Schuckelchen...die Enduro-Griffe!

Aber unabhängig davon, ich will hier ja keinen doof sterben lassen, war das kein Mantarochen, der Irvine gekillt hat, sondern nen Stachelrochen. Die arme Fackel....


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Februar 2009)

Aha Braves Mädchen. Die sind wiederum sehr zu empfehlen.
Würde ich auch gerne fahren wenn sie nicht mit Blei aufgewogen wären.


----------



## apoptygma (2. Februar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Aha Braves Mädchen. Die sind wiederum sehr zu empfehlen.
> Würde ich auch gerne fahren wenn sie nicht mit Blei aufgewogen wären.



Dann mach Dir ne vernünftige Kurzhaarfrisur, wie sich das für Männer gehört, dann haste den Gewichtsunnerschied fast schon wieder raus. Vor ner Tour/Rennen kurz aufs Klo, dann hasses definitiv raus. Aber die Haare machen schon viel aus


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Februar 2009)

Leider hat mir meine Haarpflegeagentin wegen mangelnder Haardichte den Buissness-Look verweigert.

Wenn die teile kürzbar sind kommen die demnächst ans Giant..


----------



## apoptygma (2. Februar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Leider hat mir meine Haarpflegeagentin wegen mangelnder Haardichte den Buissness-Look verweigert.
> 
> Wenn die teile kürzbar sind kommen die demnächst ans Giant..



Gerade bei mangelnder Dichte sehen lange Haare ******** aus . Da sollten sie raspelkurz sein. Hat den Vorteil des niedrigeren Pflegeaufwandes ansich, als auch den Vorteil, das man nicht rumrennt wie Guildo Horn.

Davon ab haben Männer einfach keine langen Haare zu haben wien Heckenpenner. Ende der Durchsage!

Klar kannste die kürzen....mit ner Flex! Ich will die Dinger nimmer missen.


----------



## apoptygma (3. Februar 2009)

So, da gestern im ICQ-Rund zwischen Jenz und mir und Kai und mir nochmal das Thema "Meldung Sundern Marathon Hobby-Distanz" aufkam und die Frage "mit Team-Wertung ja/nein" und wenn ja, welcher Team Name im Raum stand, sind Jenz und ich (da Kai sich eh der Mehrheit anschließen will *haha auf den Teamnamen


*Mutti Waltrauds Jungs*


gekommen!

Insider wissen ja was mit anzufangen 

Wir gedenken, die Einzelmeldungen unter Angabe dieses Team-Namens (wichtig!) gemeinsam möglichst am Freitag durchzuziehen, damit wir in einen Startblock kommen. Wichtig heirbei ist, das das Startgeld möglichst Zeitnah dann auch da eingeht (19 Euronen)

Es ist erstmal davon auszugehen, das wir zu Fünft sind (Kai, Jenz, Jens, Thomas? und meine Wenigkeit) Weiteres wird sich zeigen.

Noch wer Interesse hier aus der Fraktion?


----------



## mistermoo (3. Februar 2009)

Habe vorhin mit Thomas gesprochen und er ist mit dabei. Würden dann Freitag morgen melden denk ich oder schon eher.

Wo noch drauf zu achten ist, zu prüfen ob wir in Block 7 oder 8 kommen, sprich: bisher sind 299 Personen (von 600 möglichen) für den Fun angemeldet. 
Somit sind wir schon jetzt im Block 7 angelangt. Von Sonntag bis Heute sind knapp 60 Anmeldungen erfolgt.

Freitag könnte also schon knapp werden.


Fun-Marathon 
Block 6:   Pl. 1-10 Herren/Damen Gesamtw. 08 Funmarathon 
Start-Nr. 1000  1199 
Block 7:  Start-Nr. 1200  1399 
Block 8:  Start-Nr. 1400  1599 ( Starterlimit) 

falls wer nen shirt machen lassen will ich hätte da schon nen passenden druck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli79 (3. Februar 2009)

Hi an Alle 
wollte mal hallo sagen
bin Olli und ein Kumpel von seppl82 habe gehört das ihr schon mehrmals zusammen biken gewesen seid
Ich wollt gern mit fahren aber habe bis April nur eingeschränkte Zeit. Mal schauen vielleicht irgendein WE 
naja grüsse Olli79


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Februar 2009)

Kurz zwei Zwischenfragen:
Warum melden wir nicht heute Abend schon? Warum sollten wir alle in einem Startblock stehen, obwohl wir eh alle ein eigenes Tempo fahren?

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (3. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kurz zwei Zwischenfragen:
> Warum melden wir nicht heute Abend schon? Warum sollten wir alle in einem Startblock stehen, obwohl wir eh alle ein eigenes Tempo fahren?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Hoi Kai, können wir gerne auch später schon erledigen, dann würden wir auch noch in Block 7 kommen.

Zum Start fände ich persönlich das schon schöner, aber ist im Grunde sicherlich nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Hoi Kai, können wir gerne auch später schon erledigen, dann würden wir auch noch in Block 7 kommen.
> 
> Zum Start fände ich persönlich das schon schöner, aber ist im Grunde sicherlich nicht so wichtig.


Also von meiner Seite aus spricht nix gegen eine heutige Anmeldung. Bezahlung ist ein kleines Problem, lässt sich aber lösen...

Na ja, wenn du das schöner findest, okay  Hast ja ansich recht. Aber mein Gedanke war einfach, dass eh jeder sein eigenes Tempo fährt. Die Zeit vorm Start z. B. hatte ich nicht bedacht 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Februar 2009)

hi olli,

herzlich willkommen, schau einfach regelmäßig in den thread hinein, und da wirst du schon sehen wann wir fahren, ich fahre nur wenn das wetter mitspielt. ansonsten, je mehr desto lustiger, und es sind eigentlich recht lockere runden. 

@sundernfahrer, 

d.h. ihr müsst jetzt richtig trainieren, also ich meine so richtig fahren, viel spaß dabei, ich bin so oft mit von der partie beim training, aber sundern ist nichts für mich, will die konkurenz nicht deklassieren, so das ich dann unter druck auch sundern 2010 fahren muss.


----------



## astral67 (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
les ich das nun so, dass wir uns für Sundern am besten heute schon anmelden?

Und als Teamnamen dann: Mutti Waltrauds Jungs

Oder wie jetzt? Sorry, hab nicht alles live mitverfolgen können, bin auch eben erst aus dem Büro raus 

Jens


----------



## mistermoo (3. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> les ich das nun so, dass wir uns für Sundern am besten heute schon anmelden?
> 
> Und als Teamnamen dann: Mutti Waltrauds Jungs
> ...



hoi jens, ja vermutlich wird das HEUTE schon nötig sein
gibts eigentlich ne beschränkung der team größe?
was ist mit hannes und sam?


----------



## astral67 (3. Februar 2009)

Beschränkung? Nicht, dass ich wüsste 
Es kommen halt nur die schnellsten 5 eines jeden Teams in die Wertung.

Hat sich schon jemand angemeldet? Ich wüsste grad nicht, wo der Teamname einzutragen ist. 

Hannes und Sam? Keine Ahnung, Hannes schreibt doch mit Apo, oder? Ich denke mal, Hannes ist informiert? Ich kann ihn ja mal anrufen.

Jens


----------



## mistermoo (3. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Beschränkung? Nicht, dass ich wüsste
> Es kommen halt nur die schnellsten 5 eines jeden Teams in die Wertung.
> 
> Hat sich schon jemand angemeldet? Ich wüsste grad nicht, wo der Teamname einzutragen ist.
> ...



gibt doch extra nen feld team name
sollte sich wer damit schon angemeldet haben kannste den aus ner liste auswählen
hannes schreibe ich gerade an über icq, hatte mit dir und chris wohl letztes we schon drüber gesprochen bzw. ihr habt es angeschnitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (3. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> gibt doch extra nen feld team name
> sollte sich wer damit schon angemeldet haben kannste den aus ner liste auswählen
> hannes schreibe ich gerade an über icq, hatte mit dir und chris wohl letztes we schon drüber gesprochen bzw. ihr habt es angeschnitten



Du meinst das Feld *Verein*? Dann hat sich mit dem Teamnamen wohl noch niemand angemeldet.

So! Bin angemeldet mit dem o. g. Teamnamen. Muss nur noch überweisen....Mach ich gleich...


----------



## acid-driver (3. Februar 2009)

so folks.

habe mich gerade mal hier durchgekämpft.

habe gerade das datum erfahren und muss leider feststellen, dass ich da schon anderweitig sportlich aktiv sein muss/möchte.

bei uns am see ist eine regatta (ja ich segel auch noch...), für die ich schon seit letzem jahr zur selben zeit gemeldet habe.

generell bin ich diesen rennen aber nicht abgeneigt und werde wohl ein anderes mal mit euch sowas bestreiten.

ich hoffe ihr nehmts mir nicht übel , aber letztes wochenende hatte ich nicht alle termine im kopf


----------



## apoptygma (3. Februar 2009)

Hey Jungs 

Na das klappt ja alles sehr ausgezeichnet mit uns .

Angemeldet bin ich, überwiesen wird morgen.....


----------



## apoptygma (3. Februar 2009)

olli79 schrieb:


> Hi an Alle
> wollte mal hallo sagen
> bin Olli und ein Kumpel von seppl82 habe gehört das ihr schon mehrmals zusammen biken gewesen seid
> Ich wollt gern mit fahren aber habe bis April nur eingeschränkte Zeit. Mal schauen vielleicht irgendein WE
> naja grüsse Olli79




Gerne . Die schöne Wetter Zeit kommt ja auch erst noch


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin schon seit dem 15.01 für die Wuppertaler (SUZ Wuppertal) gemeldet.
Fahre auch den FM da ich schnell ins Ziel will


----------



## apoptygma (3. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin schon seit dem 15.01 für die Wuppertaler (SUZ Wuppertal) gemeldet.
> Fahre auch den FM da ich schnell ins Ziel will




Das ist gut.....denn dann bisse nicht mehr in unserem Startblock, das heisst, Du kannst und wirst mich weder an- noch überfahren 

Oh mann.....das wird was werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das ist gut.....denn dann bisse nicht mehr in unserem Startblock, das heisst, Du kannst und wirst mich weder an- noch überfahren
> 
> Oh mann.....das wird was werden



Ich warte an der ersten Ecke bis du kommst und dann biste dran


----------



## apoptygma (3. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich warte an der ersten Ecke bis du kommst und dann biste dran



Dann biste aber ersma NICHT schnell im Ziel.....Du hast aber auch noch nix übers Profil oder?


----------



## mistermoo (3. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich warte an der ersten Ecke bis du kommst und dann biste dran



mm Uwe, mit ner ultra lustigen karnevals maske... geniale idee

wir fahren mit masken...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dann biste aber ersma NICHT schnell im Ziel.....Du hast aber auch noch nix übers Profil oder?



Nö noch nicht aber letztes Jahr ging es immer hoch und runter bis ins Ziel.
Frag mal Kai, denn hab ich am Start gesehen, der war auch da.


----------



## apoptygma (3. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Nö noch nicht aber letztes Jahr ging es immer hoch und runter bis ins Ziel.
> Frag mal Kai, denn hab ich am Start gesehen, der war auch da.




Nee weil da die Rede war, das die das Profil nen bissken abändern.....soll aber wohl noch auffer HP veröffentlicht werden. Is ja mein erster "Auftritt", da möcht ich schon auch vorher sogar mal die Strecke abfahren um zu sehen, was genau da auf mich zukommt. Letzte möcht ich nämlich nicht werden.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Februar 2009)

Könnt ihr euch hier mal alle ein bissl entspannen. 
Sundern ist was für Heizer! Technsich einfach, also einfach aufsitzen und Gas geben 
Gut, wenn es so matschig ist wie letztes Jahr, kann die Reifenwahl falsch sein, aber man kommt auch dann mit einem Ralph irgendwie durch 
Und gut, ich kenne jetzt die ach so neuen Streckenteile nicht, aber was soll da groß kommen?
Einfach eine gesunde Vorbereitung hinlegen, vorher ab und zu ein paar längere Touren fahren, an den Start gehen und sich fürs Team den A**** aufreißen und großen Spaß an der Qual finden 

Wir sehen uns in Sundern 
Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (3. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee weil da die Rede war, das die das Profil nen bissken abändern.....soll aber wohl noch auffer HP veröffentlicht werden. Is ja mein erster "Auftritt", da möcht ich schon auch vorher sogar mal die Strecke abfahren um zu sehen, was genau da auf mich zukommt. Letzte möcht ich nämlich nicht werden.....



geht ja nicht, werde ich ja schon, weil der letzte bekommt nen trostpreis...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sundern ist was für Heizer! Technsich einfach, also einfach aufsitzen und Gas geben



Richtig GAS geben und ab die Post
Reifen wahl wird überbewertet ich bin mit den Michelin Dry² gefahren das geht auch.


----------



## apoptygma (3. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Richtig GAS ich bin mit den Michelin Cry² gefahren das geht auch.



Warum weint der Reifen?


----------



## apoptygma (3. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> geht ja nicht, werde ich ja schon, weil der letzte bekommt nen trostpreis...



Ja? 

Ich  wüsste getz....ich könnte getz....ich mach es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Februar 2009)

Schon ist er nicht mehr traurig!


----------



## mistermoo (3. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Richtig GAS geben und ab die Post
> Reifen wahl wird überbewertet ich bin mit den Michelin Dry² gefahren das geht auch.



bin aber wirklich am überlegen mir noch nen satz reifen zuzulegen, irgendwas schmaleres, statt der 2.3 die im mom drauf sind


----------



## apoptygma (3. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Schon ist er nicht mehr traurig!



Das hätten wir auch nicht verantworten können


----------



## apoptygma (3. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> bin aber wirklich am überlegen mir noch nen satz reifen zuzulegen, irgendwas schmaleres, statt der 2.3 die im mom drauf sind



Ich hab noch nen paar 2.10er Smart Sams  und noch 2 Speci 2.0er/1.9er? CC Reifen.....


----------



## apoptygma (4. Februar 2009)

Wach werdeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen 

So, Sundern is gerade bezahlt  Meldeliste ist gecheckt, haben alle ja super hinbekommen. Wir haben ja ansich in allen Klassen wen drin....außer inner Senioren3 

Einen zauberhaften Tag Euch, welcher für mich nen wenig deprimiert angefangen hat, denn ich habe gestern beim Laufen (und auch danach) wohl wieder definitiv "Rückmeldung" vom Ischias-Nerv bekommen und kann heute kaum schmerzfrei sitzen. Also wirds wohl aus dem Ausgleich "Laufen" erstmal nix werden und ich muss umdenken


----------



## mistermoo (4. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wach werdeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen
> 
> So, Sundern is gerade bezahlt  Meldeliste ist gecheckt, haben alle ja super hinbekommen. Wir haben ja ansich in allen Klassen wen drin....außer inner Senioren3
> 
> Einen zauberhaften Tag Euch, welcher für mich nen wenig deprimiert angefangen hat, denn ich habe gestern beim Laufen (und auch danach) wohl wieder definitiv "Rückmeldung" vom Ischias-Nerv bekommen und kann heute kaum schmerzfrei sitzen. Also wirds wohl aus dem Ausgleich "Laufen" erstmal nix werden und ich muss umdenken




also gefühlt bin ich senioren 3 oder 4 und nicht senioren 1

ich hätte da noch so ne popo creme, ob das hilft???


----------



## acid-driver (4. Februar 2009)

habt ihr irgendwie keine arbeit oder so 

ich hab n krankenschein, ich darf im internet rumhängen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Warum ist das Wetter heute nur wieder so schlecht?
Na ja, so habe ich die Möglichkeit, meine Laufhandschuhe mal ausgiebig zu testen 
Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob es so eine gute Idee ist, wieder mit dem Laufen anzufangen, aber hey, wenn ich es nicht probiere werde ich es nie erfahren.
Für so Tage wie heute war das Laufen ja eigentlich meinerseits auch gedacht. 

Euch allen noch einen hoffentlich stressfreien Arbeitstag,
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. Februar 2009)

@Jenz:
Ich fürchte nicht . Ich werds erstmal jetzt mit Rückentraining und Stretching und Wärme versuchen innen Griff zu bekommen.

@Hannes:
Wichtige Menschen dürfen auch zwischendurch mal Surfen 

@Kai:
Jenz hat alles geregelt. Morgen sollten wir alle "grün" sein 
Und ja, großartiges Wetter, ich bekomm mich auch kaum noch ein . Vor allem solls wohl wieder Schnee nächste Woche geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (4. Februar 2009)

hast du nich gesagt, sonntag böte sich an, weil da die sonne scheinen soll?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai: Und ja, großartiges Wetter, ich bekomm mich auch kaum noch ein . Vor allem solls wohl wieder Schnee nächste Woche geben.


Hmmm, also zum laufen finde ich das Wetter sehr angenehm, eigentlich. Und das ist jetzt kein Scherz. Bin gerade eine lockere Straßenrunde über Meininghausen (7,1km) gelaufen und es war zwar nicht schön zum Gucken (scheíß Nebel), gab ja nix zum Gucken, aber so rein vom Läuferischen her... sehr schön 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Die Laufhandschuhe sind supi


----------



## astral67 (4. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Die Laufhandschuhe sind supi



...keine Blasen bekommen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> ...keine Blasen bekommen?


Ich bin doch nicht auf den Händen gelaufen... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hast du nich gesagt, sonntag böte sich an, weil da die sonne scheinen soll?




Nee, ich hab gesagt, Sonntag böte sich an, weil das das Wetter tendenziell besser sein soll. Von Sonne war keine Rede  Aber es soll trocken bleiben da wohl um die 1-2 Grad


----------



## apoptygma (4. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Die Laufhandschuhe sind supi




Wofür brauchst Du denn bei den Temperaturen Laufhandschuhe? *dummguck

Ich hab meine gestern sogar ausgezogen (meine Unterzieher vom Radhandschuh)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst Du denn bei den Temperaturen Laufhandschuhe? *dummguck
> 
> Ich hab meine gestern sogar ausgezogen (meine Unterzieher vom Radhandschuh)


Also so warm fand ich es nicht, fand die Handschuhe die ersten Minuten eher zu kalt.
Ich habe keine Lust auf kalte Hände beim Laufen und heute war es nach einigen Minuten sehr angenehm. 

Kai


----------



## astral67 (4. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nicht auf den Händen gelaufen...
> 
> Kai



Bin ja kein Läufer 
Dachte, weils ja *Lauf*handschuhe sind 

Zieht man zum Laufen schon spezielle Handschuhe an?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Bin ja kein Läufer
> Dachte, weils ja *Lauf*handschuhe sind
> 
> Zieht man zum Laufen schon spezielle Handschuhe an?


Ich auch nicht 
Ach so
Ich mittlerweile schon. Sind doch ganz andere Ansprüche als beim biken. Dünner, man braucht keine Verstärkungen an den Knöcheln, keinen wirklichen Schutz vor Stürzen,... Deshalb BRAUCHT man auch Laufhandschuhe 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (4. Februar 2009)

gibts auch handschuhe zum walken???? 

ist wie mit wenkes hosen, eine für den bereich 0- -10 eine andere nur für den bereich 0-7 grad, dann eine für den bereich von 7-16 grad usw.


----------



## astral67 (4. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Deshalb BRAUCHT man auch Laufhandschuhe



Ok! So gesehen hast Du vollkommen recht. Ich neige mein Haupt 

...denn ich hab ja sogar Eiskratzhandschuhe im Auto 

Wobei...früher waren diese meine normalen Handschuhe, wenns draussen mal kalt war...Ach, was kann Dekadenz geil sein 

Wer isn nu eigentlich alles in Sundern dabei? Und wer ist am WE hier dabei? Ich wär dann auch dabei....also hier....ok, in Sundern auch...



eminem7905 schrieb:


> gibts auch handschuhe zum walken????
> 
> ist wie mit wenkes hosen, eine für den bereich 0- -10 eine andere nur für den bereich 0-7 grad, dann eine für den bereich von 7-16 grad usw.



...vergiss nicht die für 17°C und die von 18 - 35°C


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Februar 2009)

Ja, die Verneigung scheint, ohne Übertreibung, angebracht zu sein...

Ja ja, macht ihr euch mal nur über mich lustig... 

Ich finde Laufhandschuhe voll toll und was ihr macht ist mir, tut mir leid, dass ich das so deutlich sagen muss, total egal  Euch muss es ja nicht gefallen 

Kai


----------



## astral67 (4. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, die Verneigung scheint, ohne Übertreibung, angebracht zu sein...
> 
> Ja ja, macht ihr euch mal nur über mich lustig...
> 
> ...



Ach herrlich, ich mags hier...und Du kannst am WE echt nicht? Schade eigentlich...

Gruss,
Jens


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Ach herrlich, ich mags hier...und Du kannst am WE echt nicht? Schade eigentlich...
> 
> Gruss,
> Jens


Ob ich am WE kann oder nicht, kann ich noch nicht sagen.
Hängt vom Wetter ab, vom Zeitpunkt des Treffs,...

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Alle ärgern mich


----------



## acid-driver (4. Februar 2009)

wie zeitpunkt des treffs?
ist hier etwa einer unflexibel? 

so gegen mittag wär doch gut oder nich?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wie zeitpunkt des treffs?
> ist hier etwa einer unflexibel?
> 
> so gegen mittag wär doch gut oder nich?


Na, wann ihr euch/wir uns treffen sollen zum Biken...
Ich bin total flexibel. Muss halt mal sehen wie ich So. aus den Federn komme...

Gegen Mittag ist super. Es war aber auch mal von 11 oder 12Uhr die Rede. Wollte nur wissen, ob sich außerhalb des Forums irgendwas ergeben hat...

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (4. Februar 2009)

jau 12 uhr wär top, dann hab ich noch genügend zeit, ein paar leute einzusammeln


----------



## Unrest (4. Februar 2009)

Hat einer von euch Bock auf ne 50-80km Tour am Samstag von Hohenlimburg über Wiblingwerde zurück nach Hohenlimburg? (Relativ zügig)
Oder 30+km rollen am Sonntag? (Relativ gemütlich)


Habe seit langem mal wieder nen WE zum Fahren frei. *g*


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> jau 12 uhr wär top, dann hab ich noch genügend zeit, ein paar leute einzusammeln


Um 12Uhr sollte ansich auch bei mir passen...
Schaun mer mal
Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (4. Februar 2009)

also wenn das Wetter einigermassen mitspielt, wollt ihr euch am Stadtgarten treffen gegen 12? hab ich das richtig mitbekommen?


----------



## apoptygma (4. Februar 2009)

Wie ich zu Jens, Kai und auch Hannes sagte....wenn mein sch.....drecks.....mist..... Ischias bis Samstag weiter tobt, is bei mir ga nix mitte Höhen, dann roll ich gemütlich ne Runde ummen See. Vor allem, weil ich wenn mippem Stupy Premierefahren wollte, das geht wohl erstmal sowieso innen Rücken. Dann habter aber Martin dabei zum Guiden und ich stoss später mal zu Euch oder so  Schauen wir einfach mal....

12 is aber schick soweit 

Soviel dann auch zur Frage vom Micha.....zügig ist bei mir derzeit eh nicht , wahrscheinlich eher auch nicht gemütlich für Eure Verhältnisse. 

Also Sundern ist bis dato Jenz, Kai, Thomas, Du Jens und ich . Hannes geht ja segeln


----------



## apoptygma (4. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> also wenn das Wetter einigermassen mitspielt, wollt ihr euch am Stadtgarten treffen gegen 12? hab ich das richtig mitbekommen?



Ich denk mal 12 ist legitim. Treffpunkt können wir ja noch festlegen, da die meisten eh mippem Auto kommen.


----------



## Unrest (4. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch in Sundern dabei. *anmerk*

Sag mal: Hattest du nicht letztes Jahr gesagt, dass du dieses Jahr mal ne Runde mit mir/uns drehen wolltest?
Wann bist du denn circa wieder fit?


Übrigens: Zu 99,999% wirds dieses Jahr wieder den NRW-Cup und das 3h-Rennen geben, allerdings auf ner anderen Strecke. Wie vom Vorstand durchgesickert ist, sind nur noch minimale Formalien zu klären.
Wer von euch wird mitfahren?


----------



## Tasher82 (4. Februar 2009)

> Zitat von apoptygma:
> Ich denk mal 12 ist legitim. Treffpunkt können wir ja noch festlegen, da die meisten eh mippem Auto kommen.


wie jetzt, ich denk es wird geradelt  smile....


----------



## acid-driver (4. Februar 2009)

70km für eine strecke is mir doch etwas zu viel, um zum biken zu biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (4. Februar 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ich bin auch in Sundern dabei. *anmerk*
> 
> Sag mal: Hattest du nicht letztes Jahr gesagt, dass du dieses Jahr mal ne Runde mit mir/uns drehen wolltest?
> Wann bist du denn circa wieder fit?
> ...




Welche Distanz fährst Du?

Also letzten Samstag sind nen paar Aylienz an uns vorbeigeschossen am Goldberg bergrauf...da hab ich an meine Zusage gedacht letztes Jahr und ich bekams mitter Angst . So fit werd ich wohl nie  Ich werd wohl in Sundern sehen, wo ich stehe, so rein "qualitäsmässig" 

Das 3-Std.-Rennen ist, dieses Jahr, für mich noch kein Thema.


----------



## Tasher82 (4. Februar 2009)

ok gewonnen, bei mir werdens ganze 7 bis 8km sein...

und davon vermutlich das meiste bergab  ...


----------



## apoptygma (4. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ok gewonnen, bei mir werdens ganze 7 bis 8km sein...
> 
> und davon vermutlich das meiste bergab  ...




Fährste Haspe runner dann? Denn sonst kommste mit 7km bis Wehringhausen nicht hin


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Februar 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wer von euch wird mitfahren?


Ich ich ich! 

Also, je nach dem, aber ansich, also...
Wenn mal mehr Infos zu mir durchdringen, dann kann ich mir das schon sehr gut vorstellen.
Evtl. gibt es auch noch einen weiteren Interessenten...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Evtl. gibt es auch noch einen weiteren Interessenten...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Sascha?

Auf Steffens Liste stehts ja auch......ich komm dann als Betreuer mit  und zum Anfeuern...


----------



## Tasher82 (4. Februar 2009)

fahr die vogelsanger runter bis zur b7 und dann über haspe bmw vorbei über die eugen-richter.  müßten ca 8km sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sascha?


Nee, an den habe ich nicht gedacht. Glaube auch derzeit nicht, dass er Lust drauf hat. Ich habe da an Maurice gedacht.

Sascha meinte heute morgen beim Frühstück, dass er sich nicht mal sicher ist, ob er sein Bike bis Duisburg fertig kriegt. Laufräder zentrieren, neue Gabel, neue Bremsbeläge, neue Shifter, neuer Umwerfer,...
Keine Ahnung was mit ihm abgeht.

Wenn du als Betreuer mitkommst, darfst aber nicht lachen, okay? 

Kai


----------



## acid-driver (4. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sascha meinte heute morgen beim Frühstück, dass er sich nicht mal sicher ist, ob er sein Bike bis Duisburg fertig kriegt. Laufräder zentrieren, neue Gabel, neue Bremsbeläge, neue Shifter, neuer Umwerfer,...
> Keine Ahnung was mit ihm abgeht.



gib mir das ding mal


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> gib mir das ding mal



Versteh ich nicht


----------



## apoptygma (4. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sascha meinte heute morgen beim Frühstück, dass er sich nicht mal sicher ist, ob er sein Bike bis Duisburg fertig kriegt. Laufräder zentrieren, neue Gabel, neue Bremsbeläge, neue Shifter, neuer Umwerfer,...
> Keine Ahnung was mit ihm abgeht.
> 
> Wenn du als Betreuer mitkommst, darfst aber nicht lachen, okay?
> ...



Diesen Schnick Schnack bräuchte er im Zweifelsfall doch gar nicht...also die Shifter vielleicht 

Ich würde niemals lachen


----------



## apoptygma (4. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht



Hannes schraubt doch, der klöppelt das Canyon schon wieder zusammen


----------



## Unrest (4. Februar 2009)

Ich werd die Kurzstrecke fahren. Nach nem Jahr Rennabstinenz back ich anfangs lieber kleine Brötchen und seh, wies läuft.

Nun lass dich mal nicht demoralisieren, nur weil ein paar ausm Verein an dir vorbeigezogen sind..! Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen, weißte doch. 

@Kai: Maurice ist der metzker?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich würde niemals lachen


Kannste gar nicht, ne? 

Kai


----------



## astral67 (4. Februar 2009)

600!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Februar 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> @Kai: Maurice ist der metzker?


Nein, Maurice ist mahaju, hier aus dem Forum. Er ist evtl. interessiert... Wenn ein Termin 100%ig steht, kannste ihn mir ja sagen udn ich leite es weiter.

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. Februar 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ich werd die Kurzstrecke fahren. Nach nem Jahr Rennabstinenz back ich anfangs lieber kleine Brötchen und seh, wies läuft.
> 
> Nun lass dich mal nicht demoralisieren, nur weil ein paar ausm Verein an dir vorbeigezogen sind..! Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen, weißte doch.
> 
> @Kai: Maurice ist der metzker?




Nee, das ist Chris 

Keine Ahnung, wer Maurice ist 

Ja, sehr mühsam muss es sich ernähren.....ich hoffe nur, das die Zeit vorher für mich reicht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (4. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nein, Maurice ist mahaju, hier aus dem Forum. Er ist evtl. interessiert... Wenn ein Termin 100%ig steht, kannste ihn mir ja sagen udn ich leite es weiter.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Dieses furchtbar gut erzogene "Kind" vonner Messe????? Der is doch noch nimmer inner "Männer " Wertung oder?

Oh schön!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dieses furchtbar gut erzogene "Kind" vonner Messe????? Der is doch noch nimmer inner "Männer " Wertung oder?
> Oh schön!


Und da sagst du du kennst ihn nicht...
Ja, genau der. Er will halt da fahren, sagt er.

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (4. Februar 2009)

meine voraussetzungen für biken am wochenende, entweder trocken, oder gefrohrener boden. dann wird man nicht dreckig. 

muss mir noch über die wahl der handschuhe gedanken machen... 

muss zwar am wochenende arbeiten, aber ich richte meine arbeitszeit nach dem biken ergo ist biken wichtiger als arbeiten.


----------



## apoptygma (4. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> meine voraussetzungen für biken am wochenende, entweder trocken, oder gefrohrener boden. dann wird man nicht dreckig.
> 
> muss mir noch über die wahl der handschuhe gedanken machen...
> 
> muss zwar am wochenende arbeiten, aber ich richte meine arbeitszeit nach dem biken ergo ist biken wichtiger als arbeiten.






Du bist doooooooooooooooooooooooooof


----------



## apoptygma (5. Februar 2009)

Mein Bike soll toll ausschauen....sagt mein Kollege, der gestern Abend in unserer Radbude war . Angepatscht hat ers auch schon sagt er   

Schön, denn ich werde wohl, wenn ich Pech habe, es nicht mal abholen können vor nächster Woche.....weil ich morgen als "Troubleshooter" inne NL nach Ratingen muss 

Und wenn ich ganz grosses Pech habe, häng ich auch noch Samstag dort 

@Hannes:
Steffen fährt komplett XTR am "zerstörten" Stumpy, legt sich aber die Teile auf Halde für sich selbst, da wirds wohl auf nen Rahmen-Neukauf rauslaufen. Also kein X0 Schaltwerk


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> inne NL nach Ratingen


Sind die Holländer schon bis nach Ratingen durchgedrungen 
Kriegerisch oder einfach die Flucht vorm steigenden Meeresspiegel? 

Nee, ist natürlich doof alles... 
Und wie schaut es körperlich aus?

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (5. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sind die Holländer schon bis nach Ratingen durchgedrungen
> Kriegerisch oder einfach die Flucht vorm steigenden Meeresspiegel?
> 
> Nee, ist natürlich doof alles...
> ...




Beschissen  Aber ich werds versuchen mippem Biken, also gestern kurz aufm Hof habe ich den Rücken nicht gemerkt. Nur gehen/laufen/aufstehen geht irgendwie gar nicht mehr schmerzfrei. Na ja....


----------



## acid-driver (5. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nur gehen/laufen/aufstehen geht irgendwie gar nicht mehr schmerzfrei. Na ja....



dafür wirst du ja auch nicht bezahlt


----------



## apoptygma (5. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> dafür wirst du ja auch nicht bezahlt



Ich lass meinen faulen Hintern aber nicht krank schreiben, weil ich pussymässig nen bissken Aua habe 


Mädchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. Februar 2009)

Wow hätte nicht gedacht das Schwimmen so viel für die Ausdauer bringt, heute mal nach 3 Wochen wieder auf dem Bike direkt ne 98 Strassenrunde mit 25 er Schnitt. gefahren.

Wenn die Woche in der Türkei noch fruchtet sollte ich ja in Sundern einigermasen Fit sein. 
Habe den Winter über im Hallenbad und auf den Stepper abgehangen und mir schon Sorgen um die Form gemacht. Bin mal gespannt wie das im Gelände funktioniert.

Habe den Rest der woche und nächste wegen Artbeitsmangel frei Wer sich mal anschliesen möchte ist gerne eingeladen.

Edit Falls der "Schlumpf" nicht mehr für MR fährt, möger er doch bitte den Stiker von der Gabel entfernen. Danke


----------



## agnes (6. Februar 2009)

wollte euch mal mein neues bike vorstellen. ist zwar nicht ganz der tourer geworden aber werden hoffentlich mit euch mithalten können^^
http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/gallery/index.php?cat=10471
ab april bin ich dabei.

@astral67 nette sig hast du da^^


----------



## astral67 (6. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> wollte euch mal mein neues bike vorstellen. ist zwar nicht ganz der tourer geworden aber werden hoffentlich mit euch mithalten können^^
> http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/gallery/index.php?cat=10471
> ab april bin ich dabei.
> 
> @astral67 nette sig hast du da^^



@Agnes: Danke!  ..scheinbar hilfts...hab den Fraggle nämlich nimmer gelesen 

...nettes Bike! Und noch einer mit nem Spezi Enduro...nich dat dat einreisst, wa?


----------



## agnes (6. Februar 2009)

hehe^^ ich mochte den fraggel.

naja die enduros von speci sind einfach genial. wie ich finde. die invasion hat begonnen......


----------



## acid-driver (6. Februar 2009)

ach jens, schöne schwarze viergelenker werden sich schon nicht unterkriegen lassen


----------



## astral67 (6. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> hehe^^ ich mochte den fraggel.



Mir fehlt er nich...BTW, Zeit, die Signatur wieder zu ändern 



agnes schrieb:


> naja die enduros von speci sind einfach genial. wie ich finde. die invasion hat begonnen......



Ich will nen Rotwild 



acid-driver schrieb:


> ach jens, schöne schwarze viergelenker werden sich schon nicht unterkriegen lassen



Ich will nen Rotwild 

Aber solange quäl ich mein Radon einfach weiter...dieses Jahr musses noch durchhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (6. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Ich will nen Rotwild



dann nehm ich auch eins. oder gleich zwei.

einmal R.C2 und einmal R.E1 bitte, beide in "edition" dürfte nur an die 14.000 kosten.

Jetzt, da Opel 30% mehr Absatz hat dürfte das doch kein problem darstellen, mal ne runde bikes lockerzumachen oder?


----------



## astral67 (6. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> dann nehm ich auch eins. oder gleich zwei.
> 
> einmal R.C2 und einmal R.E1 bitte, beide in "edition" dürfte nur an die 14.000 kosten.
> 
> Jetzt, da Opel 30% mehr Absatz hat dürfte das doch kein problem darstellen, mal ne runde bikes lockerzumachen oder?



Ich hätte gerne entweder das R.R1 HT oder das R.C1 FS

Du hast recht, ich geh gleich am Montag hin und frag mal nach


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich habe ein Giant, ich brauch kein Zweitbike, schon gar nicht von Rotwild 

Wenn die TE sieht, was ihr aus ihrem Thread hier gemacht habt, kann ich für nix mehr garantieren. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (6. Februar 2009)

so spontan jemand da, der Lust auf ne lockere Runde hat?
We soll es ja wettermässig eher schlecht aussehen


----------



## eminem7905 (6. Februar 2009)

ich leider nicht, muss meine wohnung putzen, leider.

@agness, wo hast du das bike gekauft?? 
ein paar seiten vorher habe ich schon ein paar modelle für mich ausgesucht, will mir mein bike in england holen, da spart man ne menge kohle. 

aber der enduro mit der gabel sieht hammer aus, so ein steht hier bei uns in hagen bei klein.


----------



## agnes (6. Februar 2009)

hehe und genau das habe ich gekauft^^ da hatte ich ja auch mein cube ams 125 the one betsellt. aber leider wurde dieser termin mitte januar von woche zu woche verzögert. deshalb stonierte ich das bike und nahm das speci. hatte mich eh in das speci vom ersten sehen direkt verliebt.

in england kaufen ist schön und gut. aber ich habe immer angst wenn mal was sein sollte....so fahr ich in 10min zu klein und stell ihnen das bike wieder hin. auch wenn es bei ihm ein wneig teurer war/ist als aus uk.

welches modell von speci willst du denn haben?


----------



## astral67 (6. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Giant, ich brauch kein Zweitbike, schon gar nicht von Rotwild
> 
> Wenn die TE sieht, was ihr aus ihrem Thread hier gemacht habt, kann ich für nix mehr garantieren.
> 
> Gruß Kai




Ach egal Kai 
...sie ist doch heute nich da 

PS: Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass im Ballungsraum RE/BO/GE kein kompetenter Radladen mit einem ansprechend grossen Sortiment vorhanden ist :-(

Weiss einer etwas, das ich (noch?) nicht weiss? Dann bitte...HILFE


----------



## agnes (6. Februar 2009)

http://www.cycle-klein.de/default.asp
kleiner laden...aber es stehen das sooo viele geile bikes drinne. zudem ist es ein netter familienbetrieb seid jahren. sowas ist ansich schon selten.
edit: sry ist ja nicht dein raum. aber kann doch nicht sein das ihr da nichts habt.

naja ein rotwild würde mich jetzt so direkt nicht ansprechen. sicher immer wieder nett zu sehn wenn mal eins auf der straße kreist.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Ach egal Kai
> ...sie ist doch heute nich da
> 
> PS: Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass im Ballungsraum RE/BO/GE kein kompetenter Radladen mit einem ansprechend grossen Sortiment vorhanden ist :-(
> ...


Sagt doch nicht immer alle "egal" 
Egal ist 88 

P.S.: Sachen gibt's? Ich mache hier keine Schleichwerbung, wüsste auch nicht für wen, davon ab...

Wer weiß was? Und worüber?

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (6. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> http://www.cycle-klein.de/default.asp
> kleiner laden...aber es stehen das sooo viele geile bikes drinne. zudem ist es ein netter familienbetrieb seid jahren. sowas ist ansich schon selten.




also ich weiß ja net, aber so recht begeistern kann mich der Laden echt net.
Apothekenpreise, meist noch unfreudliche Bedienung einzig die Auswahl ist soweit ganz gut..

aber kaufen würd ich dann doch lieber woanders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (6. Februar 2009)

naja die preise die sie ausgeschrieben haben, sind echt hoch. aber sie lassen mit sich gut handeln. mir ist es halt wichtig das der laden in der nähe ist und das mir die leute gut rüber kommen. bisher kann ich nicht meckern.


----------



## astral67 (6. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass im Ballungsraum RE/BO/GE kein kompetenter Radladen mit einem ansprechend grossen Sortiment vorhanden ist :-(
> 
> Weiss einer etwas, das ich (noch?) nicht weiss? Dann bitte...HILFE



Das Wissen, ob bezieht auf den direkt darüberstehenden Satz...
Entweder sind die Läden gross (um nicht zu sagen XXL) und mies sortiert mit hohen Preisen (nur zum Vergleich: LX Kurbel bei "riesengross" teurer als XT Kurbel bei H&S) oder klein und kompetent und "muss ich bestellen". Also auch nix mit Anfassen und "begreifen". Eigentlich kann ich damit wieder besser im I-Net bestellen, wo ich es wg. Fernabsatzgesetz sogar wieder zurückschicken kann.

Aber wenn einer einen Laden kennt, immer raus damit. Mir gehts um Zubehör und Verschleissteile, keine kompletten Bikes.


----------



## zzziege (6. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen,
hab gerade mit gelesen bikes haben sie ja aber die werkstatt was man da so hört!!!


----------



## zzziege (6. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Das Wissen, ob bezieht auf den direkt darüberstehenden Satz...
> Entweder sind die Läden gross (um nicht zu sagen XXL) und mies sortiert mit hohen Preisen (nur zum Vergleich: LX Kurbel bei "riesengross" teurer als XT Kurbel bei H&S) oder klein und kompetent und "muss ich bestellen". Also auch nix mit Anfassen und "begreifen". Eigentlich kann ich damit wieder besser im I-Net bestellen, wo ich es wg. Fernabsatzgesetz sogar wieder zurückschicken kann.
> 
> Aber wenn einer einen Laden kennt, immer raus damit. Mir gehts um Zubehör und Verschleissteile, keine kompletten Bikes.



wenn du was suchst ich fahre immer nach werdohl nach action sports wenn ich teile brauche


----------



## agnes (6. Februar 2009)

welche werksatt?

jo action sports gibt es ja auch noch in der nähe.


----------



## zzziege (6. Februar 2009)

na die bei klein!!!


----------



## astral67 (6. Februar 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> wenn du was suchst ich fahre immer nach werdohl nach action sports wenn ich teile brauche



Naja, wie bereits vorher geschrieben Raum RE/BO/GE (s. Profiltext an der linken Seite)

Werdohl ist mir zum Einkaufen schon was zu weit. Da fahr ich vermutlich direkt nach Bonn...Gibts denn in Dortmund nix vernünftiges? Oder von mir aus auch in Essen oder Bochum.


----------



## agnes (6. Februar 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> na die bei klein!!!



aso 
wieso was hört man denn so?


----------



## zzziege (6. Februar 2009)

Rockers in Bochum beratung wohl 1a,oder Rose in Bocholt
was suchst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (6. Februar 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> Rockers in Bochum beratung wohl 1a,oder Rose in Bocholt
> was suchst du denn?



In erster Linie Verschleissteile in XT, zuzüglich der benötigten Werkzeuge  und dann würd ich einfach mal gerne ein wenig stöbern gehen. Da kommen einem ja manchmal die besten Ideen  Ausserdem gucke ich mir die Sachen gerne in natura an oder nehm sie auch gern mal in die Hand. Ich weiss, für nen Händler ne schlimme Angewohnheit ...Kunden...und dann noch Waren angucken, anfassen...iiiehhh 

Wo in Bochum ist denn Rockers? Das klingt ja mal interessant.


----------



## bikechris38 (6. Februar 2009)

Rockers ist nur zu empfehlen! Beratung abzulutt top.
Parkplatz ist hinten auf dem Hof. Im unteren Ladenbereich stehen immer läcka Bikes. Das Obergeschoss ist mit Klamotten gefüllt und im Keller hat er seine Werkstatt.


----------



## zzziege (6. Februar 2009)

keine Ahnung ein Bekannter von mir war mal da und hat sich ein BMC da gekauft und war sehr begeistert von der fachkundigen beratung


----------



## zzziege (6. Februar 2009)

Wenn du schauen willst und stöbern dann fahr am besten mal bei Rose vorbei
bei xt Teilen die kauft man doch besser hier im Forum ist halt günstiger habe erst gerade noch eine komplette Schaltung erstanden für mein neues Projekt


----------



## agnes (6. Februar 2009)

brauchst du grad neue xt teile?


----------



## apoptygma (6. Februar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Edit Falls der "Schlumpf" nicht mehr für MR fährt, möger er doch bitte den Stiker von der Gabel entfernen. Danke



Bist Du nicht in der Lage, ihm das per PM mitzuteilen? Aber wenn Du da eher auf öffentliches Palaver abfährst....ich glaub, wenn Du ein wenig verlässlicher in einigen Dingen gewesen wärst, und bestimmten Leuten vieleicht nicht evtl. das Gefühl vermittelt hättest, Mittel zum Zweck zu sein, wäre einiges anders gelaufen. Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (6. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> wollte euch mal mein neues bike vorstellen. ist zwar nicht ganz der tourer geworden aber werden hoffentlich mit euch mithalten können^^
> http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/gallery/index.php?cat=10471
> quote]
> 
> haste dir aber was hübsches ausgesucht. stand bei Klein auch schon davor. der preis hat mich dann abgeschreckt


----------



## astral67 (6. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> brauchst du grad neue xt teile?



grad nicht, aber bald...haste was? pst...


----------



## apoptygma (6. Februar 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> hab gerade mit gelesen bikes haben sie ja aber die werkstatt was man da so hört!!!



Alos ich kenne einige, die da ihre Bikes machen lassen, bis dato ohne Probleme. Ich hab mein Stumpy auch dort gekauft, super Beratung, Andreas hat sich super viel Zeit genommen....davon ab sind sie in vielen Dingen kaum teurer als die Discount-Buden im Netz......


----------



## zzziege (6. Februar 2009)

also wenn ich bestimmte Teile dringen brauche bestelle ich immer in Haspe 
oder hole die Teile Action Sports da ist meistens alles da und im Preis sehr gut


----------



## eminem7905 (6. Februar 2009)

ich bleibe neutral was meine meinung über den fahrradladen betrifft, habe mein erstes bike dort gekauft, aber auch sicherlich mein letztes. 

wie schaut es mit biken am wochenende aus, falls es trocken oder frostig bleibt. 

muss morgen arbeiten, aber da bin ich je flexibel. 

ich gehe morgen, falls es die bedingungen zulassen so viel. gegen 11 uhr für ne runde raus. 

@sebastian
hast du schon den neuen vorbau???


----------



## acid-driver (6. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> brauchst du grad neue xt teile?



zufällig einer nen x.0 schaltwerk hier?, wenn wir schonmal basarstmosphäre haben


----------



## apoptygma (6. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich bleibe neutral was meine meinung über den fahrradladen betrifft, habe mein erstes bike dort gekauft, aber auch sicherlich mein letztes.
> 
> wie schaut es mit biken am wochenende aus, falls es trocken oder frostig bleibt.
> 
> ...



Jo...hatten ja gesagt...Sonntag um 12 Uhr oder so! Morgen bei mir eher nicht, da 1. das Wetter sehr gruselig werden soll und 2. ich ggf. nach Olsberg zur Omma wollte 

Motrgen um 11 werde ich mit Sicherheit noch im Bett liegen nach dem Tag heute


----------



## eminem7905 (6. Februar 2009)

ok,
sonntag ist auch ok, aber diesmal ein wenig mehr fahren und weniger kaffee trinken 

und falls wir hier schon am suchen sind, suche nen rahmen 20 zoll, bis max. 50 euro. egal welche bremsaufnahmen.


----------



## Tasher82 (6. Februar 2009)

also wenn das wetter sonntag fahren zuläßt wäre ich auch gern dabei..
aber hab ehrlich gesagt wenig Hoffnung. 

welcher Umfang der Tour wäre denn angedacht?


----------



## eminem7905 (6. Februar 2009)

ach nichts besonderes, hier ein wenig im stadtwald rum, rüber richtung selbecke rauf auf den eilperberg am kuhfeld vorbei und dann nen fluffigen trail runter richtung hasper talsperre, wir würden praktisch die talsperre von hinten nehmen.  so das man wieder in haspe rauskommt, und du richtung volmarstein radeln kannst, und wir weiter richtung hagen innenstadt.

nichts kräftezerrendes, leichte anstiege ruhiges tempo, so das alle mithalten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (6. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ok,
> sonntag ist auch ok, aber diesmal ein wenig mehr fahren und weniger kaffee trinken
> 
> und falls wir hier schon am suchen sind, suche nen rahmen 20 zoll, bis max. 50 euro. egal welche bremsaufnahmen.



Na an mir lag das nicht, das die Vögel da nen Staatsakt draus gemacht habe mippem Kaffee , also dem Bringen etc....


----------



## Tasher82 (6. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ... wir würden praktisch die talsperre von hinten nehmen.  ...




na das lob ich mir


----------



## apoptygma (6. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> leichte anstiege ruhiges tempo, so das alle mithalten können.




Hmmm, is klar , das "ruhge" Tempo zurück nach Hause durch Haspe merk ich getz noch inne Beine


----------



## apoptygma (6. Februar 2009)

So, da hier bei mir heute wohl nimmer viel passiert.....verabschiede ich mich inne Heia so quasi. Wir lesen uns sicher morgen hier nochmal, auc wegen Trepppunkt Sonntag.


----------



## agnes (7. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> grad nicht, aber bald...haste was? pst...



xt kurbel, casette xt, umwerfer xt. alles neu.

@seppel  habe den preis nicht gezahlt


----------



## astral67 (7. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> xt kurbel, casette xt, umwerfer xt. alles neu.
> 
> @seppel  habe den preis nicht gezahlt



@agnes:
Kurbel und Kassette übten schon eine nicht geringe Obsession auf mich aus, wenn Du verstehst.  Sind die Sachen aus der aktuellen XT-Reihe?
Du hast nicht auch noch die passende Kette und Shifter zum Verkauf?
Ich würd Dir ja gern ne PN schicken, aber...  ...geht garnich 
Schick mir bitte mal ne PN mit Deinen Preisvorstellungen.


----------



## agnes (7. Februar 2009)

also kurbel und kasette sind von meinem neuen speci bike. da diese teile gegen xtr gewechselt werden.

hmm kannst mir keine pm schicken?  hab ich wieder irgendwas in den einstellungen gemacht 

also ich habe nur kurbel, kasette und umwerfer.


edit: pm ist raus. ich ochse hatte kein häckchen bei nachrichten erhalten


----------



## apoptygma (7. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> also kurbel und kasette sind von meinem neuen speci bike. da diese teile gegen xtr gewechselt werden.



Poser


----------



## apoptygma (7. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> wollte euch mal mein neues bike vorstellen. ist zwar nicht ganz der tourer geworden aber werden hoffentlich mit euch mithalten können^^
> http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/gallery/index.php?cat=10471
> ab april bin ich dabei.
> 
> @astral67 nette sig hast du da^^




Nein, nicht ganz der Tourer 

Wenn das so weiter geht, können wir uns bald die specielle specialtruppe nennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (7. Februar 2009)

Für die Anfahrer fehlt noch ne Adresse und ganz wichtig, der Treffpunkt selbst 
Uhrzeit ist bei 12 geblieben?

Morgen früh nochmal im Forum abstimmen, obs wetterbedingt ausfällt? 
Am besten spätestens um 10, sonst kann es sein, dass wir schon auf dem Weg sind...


----------



## apoptygma (7. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Für die Anfahrer fehlt noch ne Adresse und ganz wichtig, der Treffpunkt selbst
> Uhrzeit ist bei 12 geblieben?
> 
> Morgen früh nochmal im Forum abstimmen, obs wetterbedingt ausfällt?
> Am besten spätestens um 10, sonst kann es sein, dass wir schon auf dem Weg sind...



Also bis 10 wirds hier festgeklöppelt sein, versprochen 

Also 12 meine ich sollte bleiben....Treffpunkt sollten wir bitte nochmal erörtern für die Fahrer und Parker....vieleicht wäre der Stadtgarten doch besser. Auch als Rückkehrpunkt irgendwie....


----------



## acid-driver (7. Februar 2009)

am besten irgendwo, wo man nix bezahlen muss


----------



## agnes (7. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Poser



nana...nur der aufschlag für xtr war so gering das ich nicht wiederstehen konnte^^

machen wir ein speci hagen club draus.


----------



## apoptygma (7. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> am besten irgendwo, wo man nix bezahlen muss



Da musse nix bezahlen (meine ich)


----------



## apoptygma (7. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> nana...nur der aufschlag für xtr war so gering das ich nicht wiederstehen konnte^^
> 
> machen wir ein speci hagen club draus.




Ja sowas wär wohl dann ab 50%-Quote an Specis auf Tour Anmach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (7. Februar 2009)

das kommt noch 

hast du schon bilder von deinem bike gepostet? wer hat dich den bei klein beraten? ich hatte es die ganze zeit mit martin zu tun.


----------



## apoptygma (7. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> das kommt noch
> 
> hast du schon bilder von deinem bike gepostet? wer hat dich den bei klein beraten? ich hatte es die ganze zeit mit martin zu tun.




Andreas! Ich habs noch nicht abgeholt . Weil meine Bank lahmt ein wenig....ich geh davon aus, das die Kohlen Montag da sind. Dann kommen auch Bilder


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Februar 2009)

so, hier melde ich mich mal, heute nacht soll es frost geben, also sind die wege befahbar, weil ja das wasser gefroren sein wir, so macht man sich nicht schmutzig. 

für die von außerhalb mit navi, stadtgartenallee eingeben, dort ist der treffpunkt um 12 uhr. sollte sich über nacht was ändern (2 meter schnee, kiryll reloadet etc. wird bis 10 uhr bescheid gesagt) 

tourdauer ca. 2-3 std. mit 2 alterntiv 3 bergen. aber sanften steigungen.


----------



## agnes (7. Februar 2009)

wo ist denn die gartenallee?


----------



## Tasher82 (7. Februar 2009)

stadtgartenallee...  

kennst du das akh?
die parallelstr dazu ist die christian-rolfs-str   die ganz hoch 
oder am akh hoch und die letzten Meter durch den sStadtgarten
oben am Chinamann....


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Februar 2009)

LESEN

stadtgartenallee die ist oberhalb vom allgemeinen krankenhaus, dort ist auch das chinarestaurant kota racia, dort gibt es auch kostenlose parkplätze.

kommst du auch, oder ist dir dein bike zu schade


----------



## apoptygma (7. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt, ihr dürft Euch morgen gern schlapp lachen, aber ich komm mippem Auto


----------



## apoptygma (7. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> LESEN
> 
> stadtgartenallee die ist oberhalb vom allgemeinen krankenhaus, dort ist auch das chinarestaurant kota racia, dort gibt es auch kostenlose parkplätze.
> 
> kommst du auch, oder ist dir dein bike zu schade




Kommt Sebastian mit? Weiss er Bescheid?


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Februar 2009)

ohhhhhhh, wie süß mit dem auto, ohhhhh sollen wir dir bei den steigungen auch einen lift bauen, oder willst du lieber mit dem auto hinter uns her fahren.


----------



## agnes (7. Februar 2009)

nene mein bike wird nur zur eisdiele gefahren. und dies auch nur bei 25 grad und keiner wolke am himmel^^

ne im ernst...mein bike steht noch bei klein. werden neue teile ans neue bike montiert. zudem bin ich grad im umzugslaune und muss viele sachen packen usw. wie schon gesagt...am april bin ich dabei. dann habe ich alles soweit erledigt. dann wird mein neues bike durch die hölle hagens gejagt 

stadtgartenallee...helft mir mal auf die sprünge. kenne mich nicht so aus in hagen. mercur hotel,cinnemax, mercedes jürgens, max moritz vw. das sind so sachen die ich kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (7. Februar 2009)

bei klein, bzw. hinter fahrrad klein, da ist so ein park und oben am park ist der parkplatz. habe ja verständnis, hast ja auch MK am auto drann 


@die die mit dem auto kommt, obwohl sie nur 500 meter weit weg wohnt

sebastian ist bei seiner schwester.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. Februar 2009)

Mal schauen vielleicht guck ich um 12:00 vorbei.
Und fahre ein Stückchen mit wenn ich darf!?
@ race-kralle88
was ist mit dir fährst du mit dem Radel hin ist doch gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## apoptygma (7. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ohhhhhhh, wie süß mit dem auto, ohhhhh sollen wir dir bei den steigungen auch einen lift bauen, oder willst du lieber mit dem auto hinter uns her fahren.




Ich sage es mal vorsichtig, nach dem ersten Anstieg kann ggf. für mich auch schon Sabbat sein, da bin ich dann froh, wenn die Kiste gleich wieder ins Auto geworfen werden kann. Sollte das der Fall sein, bin ich Montag eh beim Doc.


----------



## apoptygma (7. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @die die mit dem auto kommt, obwohl sie nur 500 meter weit weg wohnt
> 
> sebastian ist bei seiner schwester.



Ich dachte nur heute? Ok, dann keinen Knackarsch in Jeans vor mir


----------



## apoptygma (7. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Mal schauen vielleicht guck ich um 12:00 vorbei.
> Und fahre ein Stückchen mit wenn ich darf!?
> @ race-kralle88
> was ist mit dir fährst du mit dem Radel hin ist doch gleich um die Ecke.



Klar darfste, aber bei unserem Tempo wirst gerade Du Dich wohl nach 10 Minuten gähnend und gelangweilt verabschieden


----------



## agnes (7. Februar 2009)

MK  besser als EN 

danke dann weiß ich ja wo das ist. aso...seid ihr schon mal diese zwei touren gefahren die von hagen ausgeschildert sind. bei klein war mal so eine karte wo die zwei touren drinne waren.


----------



## apoptygma (7. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> MK  besser als EN
> 
> danke dann weiß ich ja wo das ist. aso...seid ihr schon mal diese zwei touren gefahren die von hagen ausgeschildert sind. bei klein war mal so eine karte wo die zwei touren drinne waren.



Jup, ich bin beide gefahren.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> MK  besser als EN



Vorsicht der Feind liest mit


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Februar 2009)

ich bin mal eine abgefahren sind nicht schlecht, leider teilweise auf der strasse., aber freu dich schon mal auf sommer/herbst, unweit von deinem neunen domizil wir eine kleiner bikepark errichtet, genauergesagt auf dem eilper berg. es werden parallel zu den wanderwegen ein paar schöne singletrail/ kleine sprünge etc. gebaut. LEGAL!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> @ race-kralle88
> was ist mit dir fährst du mit dem Radel hin ist doch gleich um die Ecke.


Gewisse Leute wollen mich nicht dabei haben... 

Habe Zahnschmerzen. Weiß auch noch nicht, ob mir zum biken nicht das Wetter mrogen zu schlecht ist. Wenn ich mitfahre, dann fahre ich natürlich mit dem Bike hin, was denn sonst? 
Ich würde über die B7 nach Hagen fahren. Alternativ auch Hasperbach runter.

Aber wie gesagt, erstmal schauen, wie es morgen aussieht und ob überhaupt gefahren wird...

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Wäre schon cool, wenn du dazustoßen würdest


----------



## agnes (7. Februar 2009)

@enimem geil...den trail werde ich mal testen^^

@uwe tarnmütze an 

@apoptygma wie waren die?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gewisse Leute wollen mich nicht dabei haben...
> 
> Habe Zahnschmerzen. Weiß auch noch nicht, ob mir zum biken nicht das Wetter mrogen zu schlecht ist. Wenn ich mitfahre, dann fahre ich natürlich mit dem Bike hin, was denn sonst?
> Ich würde über die B7 nach Hagen fahren. Alternativ auch Hasperbach runter.
> ...




Schauen wir mal morgen früh.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal morgen früh.


So machen wir es 
Ich melde mich ja morgen früh hier und gebe durch, wie es aussieht

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (7. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> Ansich gut zu fahren, wenn auch konditionell schon ne Anforderung. Teilweise über Asphalt, was mir getz weniger ausmacht, da ich kein Trailjunkey bin. Bei schlechtem Wetter extrem mockig durch die Forstfahrzeuge, die da ihr Unwesen treiben, bei schönem Wetter tolle Panoramen, jederzeit abzukürzen, wenn was ist, oder auch auszuweiten über Nebenstrecken.....also für mich hier in der Nähe ne schöne Alternative, wenns mal ne Stunden-Tour (die kurze Route) sein soll, die auch nen bissken HM hat.


----------



## agnes (7. Februar 2009)

danke für die info. freu mich schon mit euch mal eine runde zu drehen^^ aber bitte sachte angehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (7. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> danke für die info. freu mich schon mit euch mal eine runde zu drehen^^ aber bitte sachte angehen.




Ich kenn nix anderes als sachte  

Gut, im April soll/muss ich eigentlich was schneller dabei sein, denn Ende April blamier ich mich in Sundern


----------



## agnes (7. Februar 2009)

ach ja...für euer rennen. dann viel glück


----------



## apoptygma (7. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> ach ja...für euer rennen. dann viel glück



Ja, Glück triffts ansich ganz gut


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, Glück triffts ansich ganz gut


Ja. Ein Defekt wäre echt ärgerlich!

@ agnes
Danke schön* 

Kai
* fühle mich jetzt einfach mal frechweg mit angesprochen


----------



## agnes (7. Februar 2009)

ach ihr mit euerm mutti team  das wird schon....seid ja schon lange am üben. macht mal ein paar bilder von unterwegs^^
wäre es dann morgen nicht besser mit dem bike zum treffen zu fahren


----------



## apoptygma (7. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> ach ihr mit euerm mutti team  das wird schon....seid ja schon lange am üben. macht mal ein paar bilder von unterwegs^^
> wäre es dann morgen nicht besser mit dem bike zum treffen zu fahren



Ich kann derzeit vor allem nicht schmerzfrei laufen. Ich muss wohl nen Ischiasnerv entzündet/eingeklemmt/beides/weiss der Heizer haben. Daher weiss ich noch nicht, wie es sich mit dem Biken verhält. Aber allein schon in Hinsicht auf Sundern werd ich morgen, sollte sich herausstellen, das das Biken auch nicht geht, erstma nen paar Wochen pausieren müssen , denn Bock auf Spritzen und son Krims hab ich nicht.....


----------



## agnes (7. Februar 2009)

oha...dann gute besserung.


----------



## Schwarzwild (8. Februar 2009)

Oh, ich lese gerade was von Ischiasproblemen. 

@entsprechende Person: Ohne mich aufdrängen zu wollen 
(Du wirst Dich ja wahrscheinlich auch schon einschlägig medizinisch gecheckt haben, davon gehe ich aus)
schreib ich's trotzdem, weil auch hier im Forum immer wieder so viel diverser, sich z.T. widersprechender Müll dazu geschreiben wird: 
"Spritzen und son Krims" bringen nicht wirklich was; pausieren=nix tun eigentlich auch nichts. Wie wär's, wenn Du deinen Othopäden dazu bringst, Dir mal eine ordentliche Serie moderner physiotherapeutischer Behandlungen/Übungen zu verschreiben? Also nix Fango und Seniorenbäder, sondern manuelle Therapie mit gezielter Massage des LW-Bereiches und zugleich "Muckibude"-Übungen zur Stärkung von Bindegewebe und Stützapparat. Wenn der Schuppen gut ist, geben Sie Dir auch ein erläutertes Übungsprogramm für zu Hause mit. Das sind nur wenige Minuten, die Dich morgens schon besser hochbringen und abends entspannter und schmerzfreier schlafen lassen. 
Klar, dass ein Arzt da nicht so viel dran verdient wie an Spritzen, von daher muss man den Arzt/die Ärztin manchmal mit etwas Vehemenz zu deinem Glück drängen.
Lass Dich vor allem bei Ärzten in dieser Sache niemals auf normales Röntgen ein. Sie können auf den Bildern sowieso nichts erkennen, aber Du hast die Strahlendosis und Deine KK die Kosten. Das einzig Wahre ist die Röhre, also Tomografie.

Sorry, jetzt reichts aber auch, schreib' mich gerade in Rage (wenn Du das alles eh schon drei mal gehört hast, und hier nicht stehen haben willst, sag Bescheid, dann wird's gelöscht).

Danke für die Geduld, sich das alles durchzulesen. 

gute Besserung und allen viel Spaß beim beiken


----------



## seppel82 (8. Februar 2009)

okay. bin wieder da !
mit morgen is so ne sache. lust hätt ich ja... mal schaun wann ich wach werde. sollte ich um zwölf nich da sein penn ich noch.

@eminem7905 : vorbau dauert wohl noch. zur zeit nich lieferbar hieß es... können ja trotzdem schon mal tauschen...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Februar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> okay. bin wieder da !
> mit morgen is so ne sache. lust hätt ich ja... mal schaun wann ich wach werde. sollte ich um zwölf nich da sein penn ich noch.
> 
> @eminem7905 : vorbau dauert wohl noch. zur zeit nich lieferbar hieß es... können ja trotzdem schon mal tauschen...


Noch wach?
Ich auch und ich will evtl. mitfahren.
Also, hau dich hin und bis später 

Gute Nacht,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (8. Februar 2009)

einen wunderschönen...

also zumindest ist es die nacht schonmal trocken geblieben.
nur mit dem frost, hat es wohl nur bedingt hingehauen   ...


----------



## astral67 (8. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> einen wunderschönen...
> 
> also zumindest ist es die nacht schonmal trocken geblieben.
> nur mit dem frost, hat es wohl nur bedingt hingehauen   ...



Och Schade 

Dann wird der Maddin ja dreckig  und sein Bike ist für sowas ja eigentlich garnicht gemacht 

Nix für ungut, ich freu mich auf nachher,
Jens


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

Ich seh schon, aus der Nummer komm ich heute nicht raus oder? 

*gäääääääääääääähn

3 Std. Schlaf......


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> einen wunderschönen...
> 
> also zumindest ist es die nacht schonmal trocken geblieben.
> nur mit dem frost, hat es wohl nur bedingt hingehauen   ...




Luftdrucktendenz:
stark steigend 

Wettervorhersage (berechnet):
sonnig 

Nee, es ist wohl immer nur ganz knapp unter Null gewesen die Nacht....


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Danke für die Geduld, sich das alles durchzulesen.
> 
> gute Besserung und allen viel Spaß beim beiken



Danke Du 

Es ist das erste Mal, das ich damit Probleme habe. Nachher werd ich meine Wärmesalbe draufpacken und schauen, wie es so läuft. Es wär die Hölle für mich, wenn ich deshalb getz aussetzen müsste....so kurz vorm Frühling, der getz ganz bestimmt ganz bald kommt *festdranglaub


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Februar 2009)

moin, bin wach und bin um 12 uhr da. temp. am boden frost, in breckerfeld in 2 meter höhe frost, wege sollten eigentlich gut befahrbar sein. 

@schwarzwild

ich hatte auch schon mal ischias, und genau das was du geschrieben hast hat mir geholfen, die spritzen sind einfach nur dazu da damit der schmerz gelindert wird. ich hatte zuwar keine bestimmten übungen, aber viel bewegung hat mir geholfen.


----------



## acid-driver (8. Februar 2009)

sooo.

es bleibt bei stadtgartenallee in hagen?


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Februar 2009)

ja


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sooo.
> 
> es bleibt bei stadtgartenallee in hagen?




Sichi 


*ohgottohgott....... 

Na ja, wird schon werden 

Das dreckig gelbe Auto, was aussieht wie Schwein innendrin is meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

Juchuu, ich hab noch Batterien für meinen Photo-Klotz gefunden, dann gibbet heute ma wieder Bilder


----------



## astral67 (8. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sichi
> 
> 
> *ohgottohgott.......
> ...



Wie sieht denn ein Schwein innendrin aus? ...ahhh...lecker Kotelette und  Schnitzel...Grillparty?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> stadtgartenallee in hagen


Also wenn ichs finde, bin ich auch dabei 

Bis späder,
Kai
P.S.: Ob ich es bereuen werde? Schaun mer mal...


----------



## acid-driver (8. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Grillparty?




nachm biken bei wencke? ok, von mir aus


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn ein Schwein innendrin aus? ...ahhh...lecker Kotelette und  Schnitzel...Grillparty?



Du hast meinen Wagen ja schon gesehen und ich habe ihn seither NICHT sauber gemacht oder aufgeräumt oder oder


----------



## mistermoo (8. Februar 2009)

thomas und ich packen dann die grillsoße ein für waltraud nen salat....

mmm lecker frische brötchen erstmal einschmeissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also wenn ichs finde, bin ich auch dabei
> 
> Bis späder,
> Kai
> P.S.: Ob ich es bereuen werde? Schaun mer mal...



Hömma Kollege, das wär bereits das 3 oder 4 mal das wir da rauf fahren, langsam müsste dat klappen


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> thomas und ich packen dann die grillsoße ein für waltraud nen salat....
> 
> mmm lecker frische brötchen erstmal einschmeissen




Is vom Salat nochwas da???????????? 

Ich hatte auch meine Brötchen *pöh


----------



## mistermoo (8. Februar 2009)

muss jetzt nur noch schauen wo ich das sauerstoffzelt hinpacke

in den bollerwagen zum anhängen oder gebs einfach thomas mit, sein dad ist arzt der kann das also auch einsetzen


----------



## Tasher82 (8. Februar 2009)

bin mir noch unschlüssig ob ich euch wirklich ausbremsen soll....

glaub ich geh erstmal noch auf die WEIDE spielen..

naja weiß ja wenn wann und wo...


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Februar 2009)

zum ausbremsen haben wir ne frau 

heute werden wir wohl ziemlich viele sein, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hömma Kollege, das wär bereits das 3 oder 4 mal das wir da rauf fahren, langsam müsste dat klappen


Langsam, du sagst es, langsam 
Ich finde immerhin schon alleine nach Hagen und wieder zurück *vorStolzfastPlatz* 

Versprechen kann ich es nicht, aber ich werde es ver*suchen*

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

Ahso: Meldung!

Mein Sigma is wieder da....also heute MIT HM-Messung (das mich da nicht wieder nen Haufen Leute verarscht 

Ich freu mich auf Euch alle......wo is Fabian eigentlich???


----------



## Tasher82 (8. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> zum ausbremsen haben wir ne frau
> 
> heute werden wir wohl ziemlich viele sein, nicht schlecht.



ihr kennt mich noch net


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> bin mir noch unschlüssig ob ich euch wirklich ausbremsen soll....
> 
> glaub ich geh erstmal noch auf die WEIDE spielen..
> 
> naja weiß ja wenn wann und wo...




Nee bitte bitte komm mit......ja?

Ganz ehrlich, die Jungs hier posen alle rum, bis auf Kai haben wir da keinen  wirklich Bergstarken, die profilieren sich nur über meine fehlende Fitness!!!!!

Und wie gesagt, ich bin weit unter meiner Form vom letzten Jahr, das verspreche ich so wahr ich hier schon keuche, wenn ich nur in die Tasten haue....also komm mit, sonst kommen wir nach Volmarstein und holen Dich ab. Und glaub mir einfach....bis dato waren wir immer eine super lustige Truppe mit super lieben Menschen (ja, auch der Eminim ist nett, auch wenner immer so gemein rüber kommt)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ihr kennt mich noch net


Stimmt, aber im Zweifelsfall fahren wir einfach weg 
Mensch, min Jung'
Es ist noch niemand gestorben 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (8. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ahso: Meldung!
> 
> Mein Sigma is wieder da....also heute MIT HM-Messung (das mich da nicht wieder nen Haufen Leute verarscht
> 
> Ich freu mich auf Euch alle......wo is Fabian eigentlich???



Wieviele HM sind denn generell so inner Pipeline? Gibts da ne Planung zu? Ich will ein Konzept sehen, mit Machbarkeitsstudie und Businessplan


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> zum ausbremsen haben wir ne frau
> 
> heute werden wir wohl ziemlich viele sein, nicht schlecht.



Kleines Chauviear......... *lalalalala


----------



## Tasher82 (8. Februar 2009)

von welchem sprichst du?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> bis auf Kai haben wir da keinen  wirklich Bergstarken


Wer ist dieser Kai und kommt der heute auch?


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber im Zweifelsfall fahren wir einfach weg
> Mensch, min Jung'
> Es ist noch niemand gestorben
> 
> Kai



Doch ich, letzte Woche, aber das zählt nicht 


@Jens:
Über 400 sicherlich  *haha


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> von welchem sprichst du?



Vonner Gazelle Race_Kralle hier


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Februar 2009)

bisher ist noch keiner verloren gegangen. 

und da ich mich glaube ich wieder als guide mache, wird es nicht schnell gehen mit meinem 16 kg bike. 

und die bergziegen können auf dem berg ja immer warten.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Vonner Gazelle Race_Kralle hier


Derzeit eher blaue Hummel mit einem Flügel


----------



## Tasher82 (8. Februar 2009)

ah ok.. 

kenn ja hier noch keinen.. da kommt man mal durcheinander..

aber glaubich erhebe mich nun mal und änder da in 1 1/2 stunden mal was dran..

komm glaub ich auch mit dem auto  lach
oder fährt jemand über die b7 unten hin? würd ich mich dann anschliessen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und da ich mich glaube ich wieder als guide mache, wird es nicht schnell gehen mit meinem 16 kg bike.



Kauf Dich ne Tüte Deutsch.......  hat mich auch gehelft. Du bist halt der beste Guide 

Bin Duschen, bis gleich ma noch.....


----------



## mistermoo (8. Februar 2009)

das ausbremsen ist mein part, ich lasse da gerne meine weibliche seite raus.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> oder fährt jemand über die b7 unten hin? würd ich mich dann anschliessen..


B7 klingt gut 
Was meinste mit unten?


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ah ok..
> 
> kenn ja hier noch keinen.. da kommt man mal durcheinander..
> 
> ...



Kai fährt über die B7 (Race_Kralle) macht doch nen Treffpunkt aus wenn...


----------



## Tasher82 (8. Februar 2009)

also ich fahr entweder haus vogelsang zur b7 oder an der kohlenbahn..

bin auch eben nass machen..

wenn das bei dir passt mit treffen sag einfach wann du da bist..
bis dahin ghts nur bergrunter das schaff ich


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> also ich fahr entweder haus vogelsang zur b7 oder an der kohlenbahn..
> 
> bin auch eben nass machen..
> 
> ...


Zeitlich bin ich da flexibel, schwer zu sagen.
Haus Vogelsang? Kenne ich  Kennst du die Stadtgartenallee? Sonst würde ich sagen 11:30Uhr. Solte eigentlich genug Zeit zum Suchen ergeben... 
10min bis zum Hbf und 20min zu Suchen 

Also ich wäre dafür... 
Wenn in meiner Rechnung ein Fehler ist, klär mich auf 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (8. Februar 2009)

also ich mache mich jetzt mal auf den weg richtung jens


----------



## Tasher82 (8. Februar 2009)

die Rechnung ist insofern falsch, da ich weiß wo wir hin müssen, aber trotzdem gefällt sie mir ...  


gut 11.30 Uhr   wenn da nen Kerl mit Fahrrad steht der so aussieht als wenn er wartet hast mich gefunden...

gruß Fabian


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

Es reisst auf....die Sonne kommt....wat habbich gesacht


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. Februar 2009)

Erster!!!

40km 19km/h


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Februar 2009)

Zweiter

46,62km, 15,24km/h

Yibbie Großgruppe 
Für mich zu schlammig, aber ansonsten natürlich sehr schön. Den sturzreichen Uphill hätte man auch gut Ausklammern können  aber ansonsten war es mir wieder mal eine Freude, mit euch ein Ründchen zu drehen.

Erholt euch gut,
Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Februar 2009)

dritter

bin platt.


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

Vierte  

Völlig verdreckt zu Hause 

36 km, Schnitt 12,84, 712 HM, soviel zu den Daten.

Danke wieder einmal an Martin, meinen Guide-Gott , auch wenn er ans sadistsische grenzt. Ich hatte phasenweise schwer mit dem Rücken zu kämpfen, daher ist die nächsten 3-4 Wochen nur GA flach angesagt und ein wenig Kraftraining. War trotzdem super....und Kai....ich hab den Uphill geschoben, ich wusste schon warum .

Aber sonst.....geile Runde mit einer wieder mal geilen Truppe, bestehend aus Kai, Uwe (bis Hinnewiese), Martin, Jens, Jenz, Hannes, Thomas, wieder als unangekündigter Gastfahrer aus Mühlheim dabei nochn Thomas  und Fabian als Neuzugang (siehsu, war doch alles fein soweit oder). Großgruppenkampftag auf super Strecke mit Schneehagel  und lecker Fritten und Co  am Ende der Tour . 

Sebastian, Du hast was verpasst. Aber dafür hast Du von und allen wohl den meisten Schlaf abbekommen  Wir hatten einige Schlafdefizitler heute dabei, unter anderem mich, Jenz und Thomas. 

Ich kann wieder einmal nur sagen......ich bin stolz, solche Leute wie Euch heute zum Biken gefunden zu haben 

Und nu.....BADEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> lecker Fritten und Co  am Ende der Tour


Na super. Mich schickt ihr nach Hause und ihr geht Fritten essen 

Aber deshalb musste ich nicht oben am Berg warten, oder? 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Am Uphill schieben ist wie mit dem A**** zu Hause bleiben


----------



## agnes (8. Februar 2009)

wie bergauf schieben?


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Na super. Mich schickt ihr nach Hause und ihr geht Fritten essen
> 
> Aber deshalb musste ich nicht oben am Berg warten, oder?
> 
> ...



Du weisst warum Du Nase  Das war mir einfach vom Kraftaufwand bei dem Boden da zuviel.

Aber kannse mir ma sagen, wo Du auf dem einem Trail abgeblieben bist, also den ich mit Martin vorweg vorgefahren bin??? Wieder Schlammlochphobie oder wat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> wie bergauf schieben?



Jup, ich haben einen recht schlammigen und steinigen/wurzeligen Uphill geschoben, war mir sicherer  Weh tats später schon noch genug


----------



## Tasher82 (8. Februar 2009)

so auch wieder da...

hab 46km mit 15km/h und 710hm auf dem Computer ( da er ja paar Mal aussetzte.. ) 

Schnee hätten wir uns sparen können sonst super Runde gewesen..
können wir gern mal wiederholen..

bis denn mal...


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> Schnee hätten wir uns sparen können sonst super Runde gewesen..
> können wir gern mal wiederholen..
> 
> bis denn mal...




Ach was, das habn wir doch alle gut weggesteckt 

Das will ich aber auch schwer hoffen, daste mal wieder dabei bist!!!


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

Ahso....Bilder kommen, wenn ich ausgebadet habe


----------



## agnes (8. Februar 2009)

habt ihr auch ein paar bilder gemacht?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du weisst warum Du Nase  Das war mir einfach vom Kraftaufwand bei dem Boden da zuviel.
> 
> Aber kannse mir ma sagen, wo Du auf dem einem Trail abgeblieben bist, also den ich mit Martin vorweg vorgefahren bin??? Wieder Schlammlochphobie oder wat?


Ich hätte ihn mir auch gerne gespart 

Da waren diese Menschenmengen. Autogramm hier, Foto da. Aber als die da waren, wart ihr schon Voraus. 
Nee, ich hatte nach der Pause oben wieder vereinzelt technische Probleme mit der Schaltung. Dann habe ich den Anschluss verloren und mir dann gedacht: "Ach, wisst er wat, et is Sonntach und der nächste Uphill kommt bestimmt!

Kai


----------



## astral67 (8. Februar 2009)

So! Fahrrad im Keller, Waschmaschine läuft, Badewasser fertig. Ich bin dann mal weg. 

War eine nette Runde mit euch, hat mir Spass gemacht. Also bis zum nächsten Mal. Dann hoffentlich ohne Schnee, den hätts heute nicht gebraucht. 

Gruss,
Jens


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> So! Fahrrad im Keller, Waschmaschine läuft, Badewasser fertig. Ich bin dann mal weg.
> 
> War eine nette Runde mit euch, hat mir Spass gemacht. Also bis zum nächsten Mal. Dann hoffentlich ohne Schnee, den hätts heute nicht gebraucht.
> 
> ...




Also ich fand gerade den am Ende....der hatte was . Aber das lag wohl an meinem Endorphin-Überschuss, wie jedesmal nachm biken, das mir der Schnee echt sonstwo vorbeigegangen is.


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> habt ihr auch ein paar bilder gemacht?




Meine Bilder sind on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (8. Februar 2009)

vlt kommen die restlichen Bilder ja auch noch


----------



## tommi1223 (8. Februar 2009)

So nu Meld ich mich hier auch ma.Hat echt ne Menge Spaß gemacht, bis auf das Schnee-Peeling .Zu den Daten laut meinem Compi : 35,38km , 13,47km/h, knapp 700hm. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (8. Februar 2009)

so..letzter 

hab auch gerade erstmal mein rad in den keller geworfen. mach ich dann morgen sauber...

mir hats auch sehr viel spaß gemacht, jetzt kann ich aber erstmal nicht mehr.

naja ist ja auch schon wieder fast zeit für n bierchen


----------



## agnes (8. Februar 2009)

@tommi1223 was hast du für ein tacho?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Meine Bilder sind on


Yibbie


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> So nu Meld ich mich hier auch ma.Hat echt ne Menge Spaß gemacht, bis auf das Schnee-Peeling .Zu den Daten laut meinem Compi : 35,38km , 13,47km/h, knapp 700hm.
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Wow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> @tommi1223 was hast du für ein tacho?



Das müsste ein HAC von Ciclo sein!


----------



## tommi1223 (8. Februar 2009)

Der Mann hats raus, das ist der Batterievernichter 2000   von Ciclosport von denen auch HAC5 genannt. 



Gruß Thomas


----------



## agnes (8. Februar 2009)

wie lange hällt das ding denn?
bin jetzt auch auf der suche nach sowas. da ein tacho am bike wech fällt bei mir.

editapoptygma schöne bilder...aber den uphill hätte ich gerne auch bildern geshen^^

@tommi danke für die ganzen infos per pm


----------



## tommi1223 (8. Februar 2009)

So hatte gerade mal die Kamera in den Fingers , die Bilder sind nun Online.

@agnes kein Dingen, meine Infos haben ja scheinbar geholfen


Gruß Thomas


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Februar 2009)

so ich melde mich jetzt auch mal, schon heftig wie viele leute da zusammen gekommen sind, respekt, es hat total viel spaß gemacht, auch wenn das versprochene wetter in schnee umschlug. fühle mich eigentlich total gut nach so ner fahrt. ich hoffe im sommer wir es ein wenig trockener und man kann hier und da auf ein bierchen halten. 

na ja als guide möchte ich mich nicht bezeichnen, war ja nur so das ich glaube der einzige war der den weg kannte.  werde in der woche hier ein paar wege auskundschaften, so wir es hier nie langweilig falls wir uns wieder mal in hagen treffen, mir schwebt da so der alte postweg im hinterkopf 

mein bike steht in der wohung und trocknet vor sich hin, und die klamotten sind in der küche auf dem boden (ja ich wohne gott sei dank noch alleine  ) 

also allen eine gute nacht.

p.s. sebastian du hast ne geile tour verpasst. 

p.p.s. ich habe noch ein navi fürs bike, vielleicht konnen wir mal andere touren nachfahren, die gpx daten des örtlichen mtb-vereins sind ja online.


----------



## apoptygma (9. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> editapoptygma schöne bilder...aber den uphill hätte ich gerne auch bildern geshen^^



Du wirst lachen....aber wir sind ansich echt zum mountainbiking unterwegs und nicht zum Bilder machen  Und Uphills gabs da reichlich....aber extra absteigen, Rad weg stellen und rumknipsen ist nicht so meins mittem im "Fahrvorgang"


----------



## apoptygma (9. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> so ich melde mich jetzt auch mal, schon heftig wie viele leute da zusammen gekommen sind, respekt, es hat total viel spaß gemacht, auch wenn das versprochene wetter in schnee umschlug. fühle mich eigentlich total gut nach so ner fahrt. ich hoffe im sommer wir es ein wenig trockener und man kann hier und da auf ein bierchen halten.
> 
> na ja als guide möchte ich mich nicht bezeichnen, war ja nur so das ich glaube der einzige war der den weg kannte.  werde in der woche hier ein paar wege auskundschaften, so wir es hier nie langweilig falls wir uns wieder mal in hagen treffen, mir schwebt da so der alte postweg im hinterkopf
> 
> ...




Moin mein Guter!

Von meiner Kiste fällt noch der Dreck innen Flur ab . Ich hatte gestern keinen Bock mehr zum saubermachen, unabhängig davon war ich sowas von früh im Bett.

Mit dem Guide war von mir auch eher rational gedacht.....Du kurvst inner Woche häufiger mal auf blauen Dunst rum, das mache ich weniger. Da bietet es sich einfach mal an, vor allem eben auch WEIL Du nen GPS´ler  noch hast. Und Du machst das super.

Ein wenig Muskelkater zeigt sich im Oberkörper  Rücken ist unverändert (also zumindest auch nicht schlimmer geworden...das schomma gut)

So, nun da ich getz schon seit halb 6 fit wie´n Turnschuh bin......wünsch ich Euch allen nen schönen Tag.

*winke


----------



## seppel82 (9. Februar 2009)

Nächste Wochenende bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## Tasher82 (9. Februar 2009)

wie gestern schon gesagt fand es auch super.. echt fun gemacht..

bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei...

kann man nur hoffen das das Wetter schnell besser wird..


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. Februar 2009)

> Mit dem Guide war von mir auch eher rational gedacht.....Du kurvst inner Woche häufiger mal auf blauen Dunst rum, das mache ich weniger. Da bietet es sich einfach mal an, vor allem eben auch WEIL Du nen GPS´ler noch hast. Und Du machst das super



Super ist, jeder der ein Bike GPS vorweisen kann automatisch ein guter guide? Bei weiten nicht, da gehören auch andere Qualitäten dazu.
Mal ne frage, was macht denn der Guide wenn die wolkendichte zu stark ist oder die Stromversorgung versagt?  Kartenlesen ist da vorteilhaft wenn man den welche mithat.

Mein leichtfertiges Vertrauen in ein GPS Gerät mit Führer hat einmal fast damit geendet das ich auf einen berggrat 1700 meter höhe in einen Schneesturm erfrohren währe.

Bei der guiding geschichte sollte man sich im vorfeld genug gedanken machen was dort auf einen zukommen kann. Von den Rechtlichen folgen mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (9. Februar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Mal ne frage, was macht denn der Guide wenn die wolkendichte zu stark ist oder die Stromversorgung versagt?



..... dem atompilz zugucken und auf den tod warten 

die wahrscheinlichkeit die du ansprichst ist sehr gering. und hier reden wir nicht von extremspeditionen sondern von hagen und seiner umgebung.

und weißt du was einen guten guide auszeichnet, das er sich in seinem gebiet OHNE gps und OHNE karte auskennt, und das er so flexibel ist, das er eine tour an die kondition der teilnehmer anpassen kann, und ggf. auch die tour spontan so ändert das alle ohne problem das ziel erreichen.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ..... dem atompilz zugucken und auf den tod warten
> 
> die wahrscheinlichkeit die du ansprichst ist sehr gering. und hier reden wir nicht von extremspeditionen sondern von hagen und seiner umgebung.
> 
> und weißt du was einen guten guide auszeichnet, das er sich in seinem gebiet OHNE gps und OHNE karte auskennt, und das er so flexibel ist, das er eine tour an die kondition der teilnehmer anpassen kann, und ggf. auch die tour spontan so ändert das alle ohne problem das ziel erreichen.



Und als Vorbild fungiert und mit Helm fährt.
Bei allen touren die ich geführt habe ist Helm Pflicht.
Ohne  Helm keine Tour.
Aber vielleicht beim Nächsten mal.


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Februar 2009)

du hast es nicht gesehen, aber die mütze war mit gehärteten karbonfasern versehen, und dazwischen war schaumstoff eingenäht der sich bei druck verhärtet. 

ok, das nächste mal mit helm. wobei ich davon nicht so überzeugt bin, siehe diverse threads hier im forum für pro/contra. da finde ich protektoren schon viel sinnvoller.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> du hast es nicht gesehen, aber die mütze war mit gehärteten karbonfasern versehen, und dazwischen war schaumstoff eingenäht der sich bei druck verhärtet.
> 
> ok, das nächste mal mit helm. wobei ich davon nicht so überzeugt bin, siehe diverse threads hier im forum für pro/contra. da finde ich protektoren schon viel sinnvoller.



Ich habe selbst schon den einen oder anderen Abflug gemacht und wahr froh die Kappe aufgehabt zuhaben.
Einmal stand sogar ein LKW im weg der hat auch nicht nachgegeben


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Februar 2009)

du fährst ja soviel mit dem bike wie ich mit dem auto. 

ich hatte noch nie einen sturz, höhstens vom bike gefallen bei langsamen passagen. allerdings fahre ich bei weitem nicht so viel wie du. aber ich hoffe es wird sich jetzt ändern. es ist ja nicht so das ich mich vor dem helm wehre, aber im winter passt meine mütze nicht unter dem helm, und mein hausründchen ist von eilpe aus auf den eilper berg und wieder runter. das ich das einzige wozu ich derzeit (na ja seit 3 jahren oder so) zeit habe. 

aber ich hoffe das ich durch diesen thread, mehr km im jahr machen kann, da es in der gruppe einfach viel mehr spaß macht.


----------



## apoptygma (9. Februar 2009)

Du Chris, tu mir bitte bitte einen Gefallen. Du hast jetzt weiss Gott hier genug bewiesen, das Du ne andere Liga bist. Das ist auch legitim so, das soll auch gut so sein. 

Entschuldige bitte meinen Faupax, Martin meinen Lieblings-GUIDE!!!! zu nennen, ich nenne ihn so, wie es mir passt, Führer kommt so blöd rüber finde ich....

Was die Herabsetzung seiner Person hier getz soll, weiss ich nicht. Menschlich mag ich ihn super gern, er is nen toller Typ. Witzig, lieb, frech, und er "führt" derzeit hier mich und die anderen durchs Holz. Punkt und Feierabend. Und ich wehre mich, obwohl ich immer gesagt habe, das hier gern diskutiert werden kann, schon ein wenig dagegen, das Du Dich getz hier hinstellst, selbst in der Vergangenheit nicht wirklich immer als Guide nen guten Eindruck hinterlassen hast ud Dich aufplusterst. Ich denk, das muss nicht oder?

Deine, sorry, mitunter grenzwertig klug********rische Art und Weise in den Freds hier geht mir sowieso auf den Zeiger, bleibt Dir aber belassen, Du musst in erster Linie mit Dir klarkommen. Es definiert sich als Mann manchmal gut über Hobbys (und das Wissen darüber), Jobs, dicke Autos, teure Bikes (je nach Besitzstand)

Ich denke, ich habe nett und freundlich rüber gebracht, was ich damit sagen wollte. 







Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Super ist, jeder der ein Bike GPS vorweisen kann automatisch ein guter guide? Bei weiten nicht, da gehören auch andere Qualitäten dazu.
> Mal ne frage, was macht denn der Guide wenn die wolkendichte zu stark ist oder die Stromversorgung versagt?  Kartenlesen ist da vorteilhaft wenn man den welche mithat.
> 
> Mein leichtfertiges Vertrauen in ein GPS Gerät mit Führer hat einmal fast damit geendet das ich auf einen berggrat 1700 meter höhe in einen Schneesturm erfrohren währe.
> ...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> du fährst ja soviel mit dem bike wie ich mit dem auto.
> 
> ich hatte noch nie einen sturz, höhstens vom bike gefallen bei langsamen passagen. allerdings fahre ich bei weitem nicht so viel wie du. aber ich hoffe es wird sich jetzt ändern. es ist ja nicht so das ich mich vor dem helm wehre, aber im winter passt meine mütze nicht unter dem helm, und mein hausründchen ist von eilpe aus auf den eilper berg und wieder runter. das ich das einzige wozu ich derzeit (na ja seit 3 jahren oder so) zeit habe.
> 
> aber ich hoffe das ich durch diesen thread, mehr km im jahr machen kann, da es in der gruppe einfach viel mehr spaß macht.



Na dann hoffe ich das du auch in Zukunft nicht stürzt und wieder Spaß am radeln hast.
In diesem Sinne schönen Abend noch und bis bald.


----------



## apoptygma (9. Februar 2009)

Aber bevor ich es vergesse....

Ich klinke mich erstmal für 3-4 Wochen ausm Touren quasi raus.

Habe gestern, nachdem mein Bein dann taub wurde , beschlossen, die nächsten Wochen nur noch Grundlage zu eiern und nen bisschen was für den Oberkörper zu tun.

Es darf sich aber gern bei Bedarf an meine Gammel-Asphalt-Cruise-Runden Hagen-Wengern-Hagen, und ma gucken wohin noch, angeschlossen werden. Motto: Kein Puls über 130 und Langeweile rulez weil Schnitt 15 flach  , super ne? Aber ich versprech mir davon, das sich der Nerv, ders wohl wirklich is, langsam beruhigt.


----------



## acid-driver (9. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ...bisschen was für den Oberkörper tun.



das mit der brustvergrößerung hast du aber verschwiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (9. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das mit der brustvergrößerung hast du aber verschwiegen



Du Mädchen wolltest ins Bett


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Februar 2009)

wenns trocken ist, klinke ich mich mal ein, komme dann aber mit dem fahrrad nach halden, und nicht mit dem wagen 

aber ansonsten bin ich doch lieber im wald. vielleicht hat jem. mit mir lust neue wege aus zu kundschaften häää @ sebastian , habe gestern ein paar kleine wege gesehen die ich gerne mal abfahren wollte, damit der trailfaktor bei den touren steigt. 

so gehe pennen, schließlich muss ich morgen strom produzieren.


----------



## tommi1223 (10. Februar 2009)

Also je nachdem wie spontan du deine Weg-Suche Touren fährst wär ich dabei, brauch halt nur ein bisschen "Vorwarn"Zeit für den Weg von hier bis Hagen.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## seppel82 (10. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @ sebastian , habe gestern ein paar kleine wege gesehen die ich gerne mal abfahren wollte, damit der trailfaktor bei den touren steigt.


 hört sich doch gut an. mittwoch nachmittag hab ich frei. wenns bei dir passt können wir ja mal was runterradeln


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Februar 2009)

ne mittowhc nicht, das wetter ist nicht kompatibel mit mir, ich reagiere mit nassen klamotten drauf, und in verbindung mit der nassen erdoberfläche entsteht ein schmutzfilm auf meinen klamotten, den ich ungern wieder in meine wohnung tragen möchte.   

man wir müssen hier mal lüften......sauerstoffmangel


----------



## mistermoo (10. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne mittowhc nicht, das wetter ist nicht kompatibel mit mir, ich reagiere mit nassen klamotten drauf, und in verbindung mit der nassen erdoberfläche entsteht ein schmutzfilm auf meinen klamotten, den ich ungern wieder in meine wohnung tragen möchte.
> 
> man wir müssen hier mal lüften......sauerstoffmangel



ich hätte da noch nen total dichten abc anzug in  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 qietsch orange rumliegen, da kommt kein wasser durch, ob von innen nach außen oder umgekehrt....

entsprechende masken habe ich auch noch irgendwo ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Deine, sorry, mitunter grenzwertig klug********rische Art und Weise in den Freds hier geht mir sowieso auf den Zeiger, bleibt Dir aber belassen, bla bla bla



hi jeder hat in einem Forum recht auf seine freie meinung sofern sie nicht gegen irgentwelche regeln verstöst. Wenn dir das nicht passt bist du ja sicher in der lage mir der Ignorierfunkton umzugehen. 

desweiteren werde ich zukünftig anderweitig meine herablassenden belehrungen niederlassen, immer getreu dem motto lieber ein klugscheicer als ein dummkopf. 

Lg CHris


----------



## apoptygma (10. Februar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> hi jeder hat in einem Forum recht auf seine freie meinung sofern sie nicht gegen irgentwelche regeln verstöst. Wenn dir das nicht passt bist du ja sicher in der lage mir der Ignorierfunkton umzugehen.
> 
> desweiteren werde ich zukünftig anderweitig meine herablassenden belehrungen niederlassen, immer getreu dem motto lieber ein klugscheicer als ein dummkopf.
> 
> Lg CHris



Wie ich sehe, kannst Du mit Kritik gut umgehen!


----------



## apoptygma (10. Februar 2009)

Ich hoff, dat klappt.....mein neuer Schatz


----------



## mistermoo (10. Februar 2009)

sehr schön weissssssssssss überallllll

macht sich im sonnenlicht (hoffentlich gibts davon bald wieder welches) bestimmt noch grandioser


----------



## acid-driver (10. Februar 2009)

und noch nichtmal die kurbel will sie ausbauen zum wiegen


----------



## agnes (10. Februar 2009)

sehr schick  dann können wir ja doch ein speci club eröffnen 
grade mal mit großem schrecken aus dem fenster geschaut....alles weiß bäh. es liegen bestimmt wieder 10cm neuschnee.


----------



## apoptygma (10. Februar 2009)

So, ich habe aufgehört zu hyperventilieren 

Ich lasse aus Pietätsgründen diesen Traum in weiss heute noch so...morgen kommen meine Griffe und meine Pedalen dran


----------



## astral67 (10. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ich hätte da noch nen total dichten abc anzug in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boah Jenz!

...Hast Du seltsame Hobbies?


----------



## astral67 (10. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich hoff, dat klappt.....mein neuer Schatz





apoptygma schrieb:


> So, ich habe aufgehört zu hyperventilieren
> 
> Ich lasse aus Pietätsgründen diesen Traum in weiss heute noch so...morgen kommen meine Griffe und meine Pedalen dran



Ihr habt seltsame Hobbies 

Meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch, Apo 

Meine nicht benötigten Verschleissteile sind heute auch angekommen. Mal sehen, ob ich Freitag zum Anbau komme. Das Rad ist immer noch schmutzig...ist das nicht putzig?


----------



## apoptygma (10. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Ihr habt seltsame Hobbies
> 
> Meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch, Apo
> 
> Meine nicht benötigten Verschleissteile sind heute auch angekommen. Mal sehen, ob ich Freitag zum Anbau komme. Das Rad ist immer noch schmutzig...ist das nicht putzig?



Legste die alten aber wech oder???? Ich denk mal, es gibt genug, die die noch lange weiter fahren würden 

Meine Fully-Maus war grad inne Wanne ud trocknet getz im Flur vor sich hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Februar 2009)

@ apoptygma
Aha, ein Specialized 

Glückwunsch

Das nächste Mal bite von der anderen Seite fotografieren, damit man mehr vom Bike sieht. Auch kann man am Winkel zum Bike noch was machen, denke ich.
Aber sonst, schick! 
Ob es sich so toll fährt wie es aussieht, wird sich zeigen 

Viel Spaß damit.
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich das Bike ja erstmal gar nicht in Natura angucken kann, weil du tourenmäßig erstmal raus bist...  Das ist ja plöd


----------



## apoptygma (10. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ apoptygma
> Aha, ein Specialized
> 
> Glückwunsch
> ...



Aber sonst gehts? 

Schaltung is ne X0 mit Carbonkäfig 

Na dann rollste mit mir halt ma ne flache Runde. Die Schlappen sind auch eher für trockenes Gelände gedacht, vom Profil was zwischen Ralph und Fred


----------



## mistermoo (10. Februar 2009)

hallo???

bei den ganzen bescheuerten auf der welt musste wenigstens ein wenig vorsorgen....


----------



## mistermoo (10. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber sonst gehts?
> 
> Schaltung is ne X0 mit Carbonkäfig
> 
> Na dann rollste mit mir halt ma ne flache Runde. Die Schlappen sind auch eher für trockenes Gelände gedacht, vom Profil was zwischen Ralph und Fred



mm dann brauchst aber für den kai nen anhänger (bollerwagen) hinten dran voll mit fetten steinen, damit der nicht davon spurtet....


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Februar 2009)

oder die bremshebel mit nem gummiband am lenker fixieren


----------



## apoptygma (10. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> mm dann brauchst aber für den kai nen anhänger (bollerwagen) hinten dran voll mit fetten steinen, damit der nicht davon spurtet....



Nein, das machter nicht, ich bin mit Kai schon einige Asphaltrunden gefahren. Das geht schon


----------



## astral67 (10. Februar 2009)

Na, solange es Sonntag und draussen schmutzig ist gehts doch 

Kai kann sich doch benehmen


----------



## agnes (10. Februar 2009)

bei dem schnee d adraussen wird swohl schlecht werden am we... 
mein bike sollte ende der woche fertig sein...und jetzt seh ich nur schnee :kotz:


----------



## seppel82 (10. Februar 2009)

ich weiss gar nicht was ihr alle gegen schnee habt. 
solang er frisch is machts doch laune...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (10. Februar 2009)

naja keine wo du morgen noch schnee sehen wirst...eher matsche^^ und das macht keine laune...

zumal mein bike ja ein eisdielen bike ist


----------



## seppel82 (11. Februar 2009)

du kannst ein enduro dieser liga nich zum eisdielen-bike degradieren.
da gehört ordentlich matsch dran


----------



## agnes (11. Februar 2009)

war ansich auch nicht meine meinung^^
wird mir halt ständig nachgesagt.


----------



## eminem7905 (11. Februar 2009)

genau, 
es ist meine meinung 

aber das wird ja eh den cannondaile fahrern nachgesagt. 160mm federweg nur um den bordstein vor der eisdiele zu nehmen


----------



## agnes (11. Februar 2009)

hrhr...für den bordstein reicht 160mm? 
wo ich mein bike gekauft hatte, waren da auch ein paar biker grade dran. stand ja noch im raum zum verkauf...die meinte auch nur sowas wie eisdielen bike. hatte mich denen auch so ca.10 min drüber her gemacht über diese fahrer. dies sich dann auch noch ein möchtegern enduro mit carbon rahmen kaufen  dann kam mein händler hoch....fragte mich dann noch, ob ich was anderes am bike haben wollte^^ meinte ja aber das können wir mal in ruhe besprechen wenn ich wieder aus dem urlaub zurück bin...die beiden standen da und wussten wohl nicht mehr was los war^^


----------



## eminem7905 (11. Februar 2009)

da wo du wohnen wirst, gibts ne hammer abfahrt richtung hagen, nennt sich postweg, ist wie geschaffen für dein bike, und anstatt vor die eisdiele werden wir auf ein bierchen zum kuhfeld radeln 

man ich muss noch bis märz/april warten bis ich mir ein neues bike hole. und fast wöchentlich verwerfe ich meine pläne. aber eins ist sicher, es wird aus taiwan kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (11. Februar 2009)

es lassen doch so gut wie alle ihre rahmen dort herstellen. ka ob speci auch. beim stork adrenalin carbon wurde immer blöd geschaut. bei canyon spectral carbon wurd eich müde belächelt...naja und jetzt speci carbon=eisdiele 
postweg^^ da wo man die selbecke runter fährt?

welches bike wirst du dir holen?


----------



## apoptygma (11. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> es lassen doch so gut wie alle ihre rahmen dort herstellen. ka ob speci auch. beim stork adrenalin carbon wurde immer blöd geschaut. bei canyon spectral carbon wurd eich müde belächelt...naja und jetzt speci carbon=eisdiele
> postweg^^ da wo man die selbecke runter fährt?
> 
> welches bike wirst du dir holen?




Mahlzeit.....warum musses überhaupt Carbon sein? 

Aber weisste....Gelaber gibbet doch immer, egal, was man für ne Kiste fährt. Kaufse nen Versender, biste ne Pfeife, kaufse nen Speci, biste das auch, weil überteuert (Posingfaktor), kaufse nen Bulls (wie ich mein erste Lady-Bike) kann das auch nur ******** sein. Ich würde keinen Würfel fahren, weil ich die Kisten hässlich find, andere würden nie was anderes fahren. Ist doch ansich nix anderes als die liebe Autofrage 

Definition über Sachgegenstände....über meine Prada-Handtasche wurd sich auch genug aufgeregt


----------



## agnes (11. Februar 2009)

ich fahre nun seid über 4 jahren carbon rahmen und bin von dem material mehr als überzeugt. zumal klein ja auch nur carbon speci da hatte. und wraten wollte ich jetzt nicht mehr. zudem hat er mir ein sehr gutes angebot für mein enduro gemacht. da konnte ich nicht anders. ausserdem habe ich mich von anfang an in das speci verliebt^^ könnte man mit deiner prada tasche gleich stellen


----------



## eminem7905 (11. Februar 2009)

keine ahnung was ich mir holen werde, da ich im frührjahr in den urlaub will muss ich halt kompromisse eingehen. 
wollen tue ich so eins wie du hast , leisten kann ich mir derzeit ein bike bis 1500euro. 

mir kommt es nicht so auf die komponenten an, mir muss das bike gefallen. 
gut wären so um die 150mm federweg vorne und hinten mit sperren. 

mir gefallen kona rahmen eigentlich sehr gut. spezi ist halt von der optik top. jedoch muss einem klar sein das man dort nen haufen kohle für die optik hinblättert und noch mehr für den namen. und da ich für die letzten beiden sachen kein geld habe, muss ich tricksen, und entweder hier in deutschland ein bike von versendern kaufen (was ansich nichts schlechtes ist) oder halt in england einen spezi holen. 

das spezi pitch comp 2009 gibt es dort für umgerechnet 1100 euro, bei klein kostet es 1700 euro. noch fragen???

auf jedenfall freue ich mich schon auf den frühling und auf jedemenge neue leute mit denen man um hagen schöne touren machen kann. und egal ob mit bulls, cube, spezi, cannondaile, radon oder corratec.


----------



## philip1000 (11. Februar 2009)

fahren eig welche hier an der hohensyburg da gibs echt geile technische trails !!
und dort ist fasst für jeden was dabei


----------



## agnes (11. Februar 2009)

da war ich mal vor 2 jahren. aber wo ich genau überall da war...ka^^kenne mich da nicht so aus. einfach drauf los gefahren.

@enimem dann kauf in uk. besseren preis wirst du so schnell nirgend wo bekommen. und dann bleibt noch geld für dne urlaub


----------



## apoptygma (11. Februar 2009)

Urlaub? Kann ich mir getz nimmer leisten


----------



## agnes (11. Februar 2009)

hast ja auch ein speci geakuft...


----------



## astral67 (11. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Urlaub? Kann ich mir getz nimmer leisten



Du kannst Dir keinen Urlaub leisten? 
Du kannst doch mit Urlaub garnix anfangen 

Wie siehts mit Sonntag Biken aus?
Samstag ist Kindergeburtstag, da kann ich nciht


----------



## philip1000 (11. Februar 2009)

ehm der technische trail ist in der nähe von dem denkmal.Man muss einfach die naturtreppen runterfahren und dann c.a 200m in die linke richtung.der trail ist im moment in der mountain rider,und man kommt da auch locker mit der richtigen schnellichkeit  mit nen all mountain runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (11. Februar 2009)

@philip

kannst du mir die koordinaten von dem trail geben. 


@andre

am WE würde ich schon gerne fahren, jedoch stark wetterabhängig.


----------



## seppel82 (11. Februar 2009)

philip1000 schrieb:


> fahren eig welche hier an der hohensyburg da gibs echt geile technische trails !!
> und dort ist fasst für jeden was dabei


 
bisher noch nicht. aber wir sind grundsätzlich für alles offen !
technisch klingt schonmal interessant...


----------



## agnes (11. Februar 2009)

da oben gibt es schon schöne wege. besonders viel wald^^ war letztes jahr in dem us schnack haus...ka mehr wie das hies.


----------



## philip1000 (11. Februar 2009)

hier ein kleiner vorgeschmack leider sieht man nicht soo gut die hindernisse und dies ist ein anderer weg zum trail aber vllt soger ein bissel besser und übersichtlicher für die nicht einheimischen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEspqdF71Eo  (nein das bin nicht ich auf den video  das mit den sattel würde ich nie machen)


----------



## agnes (11. Februar 2009)

ist aber sehr viel gegenverkehr^^

@tommi hab meine bestellung stoniert und da bestellt^^
http://www.actionsports.de/Elektronik/Pulsmesser/Ciclo-Sport-HAC-5-digital-Chrom::10906.html


----------



## philip1000 (11. Februar 2009)

aber nur im sommer aber sonst gehtz eig


----------



## apoptygma (11. Februar 2009)

Nachgewogen mit neuer digitaler Waage (extra gekauft *haha).....10,6 kg.

Mein Fully wiegt übrigens 12,4 (für die die mal gefragt haben)


----------



## apoptygma (11. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> ist aber sehr viel gegenverkehr^^
> 
> @tommi hab meine bestellung stoniert und da bestellt^^
> http://www.actionsports.de/Elektronik/Pulsmesser/Ciclo-Sport-HAC-5-digital-Chrom::10906.html




Ich wollte grad sagen, das ist aber für die relativ ungeübten brandgefährlich find ich, nicht nur für die Fussgänger......


----------



## apoptygma (11. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> da oben gibt es schon schöne wege. besonders viel wald^^ war letztes jahr in dem us schnack haus...ka mehr wie das hies.



Road-Stop 

Sehr geile Hot-Chilli-Burger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (11. Februar 2009)

cool magst du den auch^^ werde im frühjahr mal wieder hin fahren.


----------



## eminem7905 (11. Februar 2009)

ok, frühjahrstour zum roadstop 

und wer mag fährt den trail runter, der rest nimmt die straße


----------



## agnes (11. Februar 2009)

gebongt^^ müssen dann aber für drausen tisch reservieren lassen.


----------



## apoptygma (11. Februar 2009)

Großartige Idee, den Trail muss man dann aber nach dem Essen runter, oder erst runner und dann rauf und dann wieder Straße runter, weil man vor "vollgefressen sein" sich eh nimmer konzentrieren kann 

@agnes
Ich  diesen Burger. In XXL und mit fried Potatoes, Sauerrahm und Bernaise *sabber


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Februar 2009)

Kurze Frage zu dem Trail:
Wir fahren den dann aber rauf, oder?

Gruß Kai


----------



## acid-driver (11. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zu dem Trail:
> Wir fahren den dann aber rauf, oder?
> 
> Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (11. Februar 2009)

race-kralle88 schrieb:


> kurze frage zu dem trail:
> Wir fahren den dann aber rauf, oder?
> 
> Gruß kai



*umfall


----------



## agnes (11. Februar 2009)

klar...ihr fahrt vor und nehmt mich ans abschleppseil^^ so fahr ich gerne bergauf


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. Februar 2009)

race-kralle88 schrieb:


> kurze frage zu dem trail:
> Wir fahren den dann aber rauf, oder?
> 
> Gruß kai



Bin ich schon!!!!!:d


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> ist aber sehr viel gegenverkehr^^
> 
> @tommi hab meine bestellung stoniert und da bestellt^^
> http://www.actionsports.de/Elektronik/Pulsmesser/Ciclo-Sport-HAC-5-digital-Chrom::10906.html



Bekommst du bei H&S für 169,90


----------



## timson1000 (11. Februar 2009)

Hi, kenne den Trail auch, ist super spaßig, echt ne Herausforderung alle Kurven zu kratzen, Hinterradversetzen wäre ne gute Vorraussetzung



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zu dem Trail:
> Wir fahren den dann aber rauf, oder?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Du kannst ja hochfahren, ich fahr lieber runter. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## apoptygma (11. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Sonntag Biken aus?



Weischt ja, hier bei mir nur Trullalla-Runde


----------



## agnes (11. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Bekommst du bei H&S fÃ¼r 169,90â¬



stimmt. aber actionsports ist 10 min von mir entfernt^^


----------



## apoptygma (11. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> stimmt. aber actionsports ist 10 min von mir entfernt^^




DAS ist gut zu wissen


----------



## zzziege (11. Februar 2009)

Nabend zusammen

Action sports hat  zu bis zum 1.4.09


----------



## agnes (11. Februar 2009)

wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzziege (11. Februar 2009)

bestimmt winterpause


----------



## agnes (11. Februar 2009)

hmmm...der onlineshop aber doch nciht oder?


----------



## zzziege (11. Februar 2009)

nein der nicht habe dann auch online bestellt 
war wie immer schnell und gut


----------



## Tasher82 (11. Februar 2009)

würd am We auch gern wieder fahren wenn es wettertechnisch irgendwie geht..

temps sind mir egal  .. also wenn trocken oder gefroren wäre ich dabei


----------



## seppel82 (11. Februar 2009)

nen paar leutz kriegen wir bestimmt zusammen. wenn ichs zeitlich gebacken kriege bin ich dabei....


----------



## seppel82 (12. Februar 2009)

kann nich zufällig jemand nen fahrradträger gebrauchen ?? 
isn heckträger. war mal an nem zweier golf, lässt sich aber einstellen....


----------



## apoptygma (12. Februar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> kann nich zufällig jemand nen fahrradträger gebrauchen ??
> isn heckträger. war mal an nem zweier golf, lässt sich aber einstellen....




Halt den ma fest 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Februar 2009)

moin, 

was haltet ihr von diesem angebot:
http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cannondale-Prophet-2-Mountain-Bike-2009-Full-Suspension-MTB_21229.htm

irgendwas hat schon der rahmen, gefällt mir. preis ca. 1300 euro incl. versand.


----------



## agnes (12. Februar 2009)

ein tag hat es gedauert...20cm schnee :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (12. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> was haltet ihr von diesem angebot:
> http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cannondale-Prophet-2-Mountain-Bike-2009-Full-Suspension-MTB_21229.htm
> ...



für den preis sollte das ok sein, wird vermutlich schwer etwas in der art für den preis hier zu bekommen

aber ich würde mich doch mal bei den orts üblichen händlern rumtreiben um zu schauen ob du nicht etwas in der art hier findest
gerade wenn es später um garantie etc geht, könntest mehr aufwand als nötig haben


----------



## apoptygma (12. Februar 2009)

So, mein Schätzchen hat die erste Ausfahrt hinter sich 

Das eklatanteste war der Unterschied zwischen Shimano XT und Sram x0Schaltung. 

Ich für meinen Fall würde beim nächsten nötigen Tausch des Schaltwerkes am Fully die Sram einbasteln lassen. Der Unterschied ist gravierend find ich.



Nee, schönes Dingen


----------



## seppel82 (12. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> was haltet ihr von diesem angebot:
> http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cannondale-Prophet-2-Mountain-Bike-2009-Full-Suspension-MTB_21229.htm
> ...


 
bin das prophet von 07 probe gefahren.war auch in weiss... isn echt ein nettes bike. bin gut mit klargekommen.
der rahmen sieht in natura noch viel geiler aus und weiss wirkt bei dem prophet wirklich edel


----------



## seppel82 (12. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> ein tag hat es gedauert...20cm schnee :kotz:


 
ich seh gar keine reifenspuren im schnee ?!


----------



## agnes (12. Februar 2009)

@apoptygma einmal sram x.0 und man will nie wieder was anderes. in sachen schaltwerk und trigger sind die top  hast du auch x.0 trigger?

@seppel82 ka wieso^^ weil es vielleicht zu kalt und nass ist?

@eminem7905 geile sbike vom rahmen her...sonst kenne ich das nicht. für den preis bestimmt mehr als ok.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> @apoptygma einmal sram x.0 und man will nie wieder was anderes. in sachen schaltwerk und trigger sind die top  hast du auch x.0 trigger?



Nee, x9 Trigger......aber es ist wirklich krass. Ich bin ausm Schalten nincht mehr rausgekommen, so geil war das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (12. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> was haltet ihr von diesem angebot:
> http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cannondale-Prophet-2-Mountain-Bike-2009-Full-Suspension-MTB_21229.htm
> ...




Der Rahmen ist geil, und, was mir gefällt...es ist keine Lefty oder dieser andere Krüppel (die sicherlich beide ganz ganz toll sind, für mich aber ausschaut wie Sack Dreck) verbaut


----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee, x9 Trigger..



ich hoffe, ich kann das an meinem neuen bike auch endlich mal testen.

hab n halbes rad als ersatzteile im regal liegen...ätzend


----------



## apoptygma (12. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich hoffe, ich kann das an meinem neuen bike auch endlich mal testen.
> 
> hab n halbes rad als ersatzteile im regal liegen...ätzend



Dir wird vor Wonne einer abgehen


----------



## agnes (12. Februar 2009)

es ist doch noch nicht nach 23uhr...tztz


----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dir wird vor Wonne einer abgehen



Mir wird ja schon ganz anders, wenn ich das teil (schaltwerk...) in der hand habe 

wiegt übrigens 213g mit alukäfig


----------



## seppel82 (12. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist geil, und, was mir gefällt...es ist keine Lefty oder dieser andere Krüppel (die sicherlich beide ganz ganz toll sind, für mich aber ausschaut wie Sack Dreck) verbaut


 
besser hätt ichs nicht sagen können


----------



## agnes (12. Februar 2009)

hast du das das 07er modell?


----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> hast du das das 07er modell?



ja, frisch und neu von hier aus dem forum erworben.


wencke, meinst du mit dem anderen krüppelteil die fatty?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Mir wird ja schon ganz anders, wenn ich das teil (schaltwerk...) in der hand habe
> 
> wiegt übrigens 213g mit alukäfig



XTR nur 196g und funktioniert mit den XTR Schalthebel 1A


----------



## agnes (12. Februar 2009)

funktionieren tun die alle^^ aber das schalten ist nunmal anders bei sram. obwohl in der neuen bike wieder so ein test war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> funktionieren tun die alle^^ aber das schalten ist nunmal anders bei sram. obwohl in der neuen bike wieder so ein test war...



Also ich denk das ist Geschmacksache ich fahre Sram und Shimano und meiner Meinung nach ist das XTR einen Tick besser.
Aber wie gesagt ist Geschmacksache.
Was bei mir überhaupt nicht geht ist der Drehgriff!
Damit ist Schalten und Bremsen gleichzeitig so ne Sache.


----------



## agnes (12. Februar 2009)

hehe stimmt....die machtmaker sind nicht jedem das seine^^

hab ja auch nicht gesagt das sram besser schaltet...nur anders halt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Februar 2009)

Habe nur eine Deore-Schaltung. Darf ich trotzdem weiter mitfahren?

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> hab ja auch nicht gesagt das sram besser schaltet...nur anders halt.



Da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt recht.


----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> XTR nur 196g und funktioniert mit den XTR Schalthebel 1A



ich hab ja noch nichtmal anfgefangen, das ding zu tunen 



agnes schrieb:


> hehe stimmt....die machtmaker sind nicht jedem das seine^^
> 
> hab ja auch nicht gesagt das sram besser schaltet...nur anders halt.



matchmaker sind aber was anderes als drehgriffe 

matchmaker sind die teile, die man anstelle der klemmschelle für die bremse schraubt. die haben dann ne extra aufnahme für die trigger.
dh du sparst dir wichtigen platz am lenker.

wenn einer welche überhat... -> her damit


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Habe nur eine Deore-Schaltung. Darf ich trotzdem weiter mitfahren?
> 
> Kai



Aber immer schön hinter mir damit ich mir das Ding nicht anschauen muss


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Aber immer schön hinter mir damit ich mir das Ding nicht anschauen muss


Also wie sonst auch...
Okay


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also wie sonst auch...
> Okay



Jetzt mal nicht so bescheiden mein junger Freund.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Jetzt mal nicht so bescheiden mein junger Freund.


Bescheiden? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Realistisch? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Bescheiden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deine Zeit wird kommen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Deine Zeit wird kommen.


Na ja, sehen wir dann


----------



## agnes (12. Februar 2009)

aso sind das dann keine machtmaker^^ man lernt nie aus.

naja deore lx ist schon hart an der grenze^^ fährst aber dann ganz weit hinten


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> naja deore lx ist schon hart an der grenze^^ fährst aber dann ganz weit hinten



HI HI HI


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> naja deore lx ist schon hart an der grenze^^ fährst aber dann ganz weit hinten


Ich mag mein Bike auch mit Deore-Sachen dran... 

Kai
P.S.: Ja, ich fahre in der Regel ganz weit hinten, ja


----------



## agnes (12. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich mag mein Bike auch mit Deore-Sachen dran...
> 
> Kai
> P.S.: Ja, ich fahre in der Regel ganz weit hinten, ja



also ich hör immer das du weit vorne fährst^^ also nicht schwindeln...das zeigt ja mal wieder...auch mit deore lx kann man vorne mit fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> also ich hör immer das du weit vorne fährst^^ also nicht schwindeln...das zeigt ja mal wieder...auch mit deore lx kann man vorne mit fahren


Ich, weit vorne? Ich fahre immer hinten (bei Kurzstrecken-Marathons etc.). Für Rennen braucht man ja auch XTR, habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen...  Sowas habe ich nur unter'm Schuh, sonst nicht. So werde ich nie ein ganz Großer...

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sowas habe ich nur unter'm Schuh, sonst nicht.



Das ist ja schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich, weit vorne?



zumindest bei uns langweilst du dich immer bergauf


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> zumindest bei uns langweilst du dich immer bergauf


Stimmt nicht


----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht



dann hast du sicher ne schöne beschäftigung, wenn du oben auf uns warten musst


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> dann hast du sicher ne schöne beschäftigung, wenn du oben auf uns warten musst


Und zwar? *aufmSchlauchsteh*

Kai


----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2009)

das musst du doch selbst wissen, was du treibst wenn wir noch im tal sind und du schon oben rumstehst. 

einmal hab ich dich gesehen, wie du mit m bike auf der stelle gestanden hast.

garnicht so einfach, versuch ich auch des öfteren


----------



## mistermoo (12. Februar 2009)

solange er für keinen überholten ne kerbe in den rahmen ritzt ist das ok,

beim marathon würde dann ja nichts vom rahmen übrig bleiben....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das musst du doch selbst wissen, was du treibst wenn wir noch im tal sind und du schon oben rumstehst.
> 
> einmal hab ich dich gesehen, wie du mit m bike auf der stelle gestanden hast.
> 
> garnicht so einfach, versuch ich auch des öfteren


Ich denke da, wo ist denn das verdammte Sauerstoffzelt, von dem immer alle sprechen 

Doch, ist ganz einfach. Sonst könnte ich das nicht. 
Dann musste mal mehr mit Klickies auffe Straße fahren. Da haste irgendwann keine Lust mehr, immer auszuklicken 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> solange er für keinen überholten ne kerbe in den rahmen ritzt ist das ok,
> 
> beim marathon würde dann ja nichts vom rahmen übrig bleiben....


Und wenn mir jeder, der mich überholt, einen Schlag in den Nacken verpasst, bin ich im Ziel ganz blutig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (12. Februar 2009)

naja bald kannst du noch länger oben warten^^ wenn ich dabei bin....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> naja bald kannst du noch länger oben warten^^ wenn ich dabei bin....


Vielleicht kann ich ja dann bald auch nen Wheelie 

Kai


----------



## agnes (12. Februar 2009)

wie meinen der herr?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> wie meinen der herr?


Na wenn ich oben bin, kann ich ihn üben...


----------



## agnes (12. Februar 2009)

aso 
aber erstmal oben gehts umso schneller bergab^^


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> aso
> aber erstmal oben gehts umso schneller bergab^^


Nee, leider nicht...

Kai


----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> aso
> aber erstmal oben gehts umso schneller bergab^^




da isser etwas hinterher, der sonntagsfahrer


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> da isser etwas hinterher, der sonntagsfahrer


Lag an meiner Schaltung...


----------



## Tasher82 (12. Februar 2009)

wollt mal kurz fragen, ob schon jemand was fürs we geplant hat...

gruß fabian..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (12. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> wollt mal kurz fragen, ob schon jemand was fürs we geplant hat...
> 
> gruß fabian..




Ja ich....Samstag ne Runde nach Wengern und zurück und Sonntag ausschlafen


----------



## Tasher82 (12. Februar 2009)

muss sa erstmal arbeiten.. 

hatte eher sonntag im sinn..
aber weiß auch noch net wie das wetter werden soll


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Februar 2009)

Sa. bin ich unnerwechs, So. könnte gehen.
Wie es Wetter wird? 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (12. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> muss sa erstmal arbeiten..
> 
> hatte eher sonntag im sinn..
> aber weiß auch noch net wie das wetter werden soll



Gruselig solls werden.....mich hat vorhin auch schon nen Schneesturm erwischt in Bathey


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gruselig solls werden...


So. hat sich also erledigt 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gruselig solls werden.....mich hat vorhin auch schon nen Schneesturm erwischt in Bathey



Schneesturm in Hagen!?
Als ich heute Nachmittag in Herdecke und Wetter war war da alles trocken und Schnee habe ich auch nicht wirklich gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (12. Februar 2009)

schneesturm in Hagen?   

ja nee is klar  ....

naja werd wohl kurzfristig entscheiden wie es sonntag aussieht..
vlt findet sich ja dann der ein oder andere spontane Weggefährte..


----------



## apoptygma (12. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Schneesturm in Hagen!?
> Als ich heute Nachmittag in Herdecke und Wetter war war da alles trocken und Schnee habe ich auch nicht wirklich gesehen.



Ca. 16:30 Bathey Motorradplatz / weisse Wand hinter mir /noch bis zum Moppedplatz gefahren, umgedreht, und blind zum Hengsteyer Parkplatz zurück.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> schneesturm in Hagen?
> 
> ja nee is klar  ....
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt.....meine Handschuhe sind immer noch auffer Heizung. Der Wind, der am See umme Ecke kam (natürlich Gegenwind) war ekelig, wie auch der Schnee, gute 10 Minuten später wars durch und ich schon wieder das Rad am zerlegen, als die Sonne scheisendreckfreudlich ums Ecke glotze


----------



## Tasher82 (12. Februar 2009)

mhh naja wetter ist hier oben meist schlimmer .. 
aber sag mal temps um den gefrierpunkt sind ja ok.. wenns doll schneit werd ich daheim bleiben ansonsten machts doch fun bei Wetter..

hab dann meine Brille auch mal wiedergefunden  *freu*


----------



## seppel82 (12. Februar 2009)

wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich am sonntag dabei... 
hätt mal lust auf trailsuche...!


----------



## eminem7905 (13. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> naja bald kannst du noch länger oben warten^^ wenn ich dabei bin....



das hat trasher82 auch von sich behauptet, das es ja so lahm ist. und was war, er war immer bei den außreißern dabei. also keine falsche bescheidenheit. 

@ die biker am WE

vielleicht bin ich auch dabei. aber der bodem müßte gefrohren sein. derzeit liegt mein fahrrad im wohnzimmer verteilt, weil ich die lager neu schmiere. habe da so ein wunderzeug auf der Fa. wippermann.


----------



## astral67 (13. Februar 2009)

Jo, die Understatementsprüche vom Trasher haben auch bereits stark abgenommen .

@alle Jungs von Mutti Waltraud:
Wir sind alle im ersten Viertel von Startblock7 und unsere Startnummern liegen alle im Rahmen von nur 8 Nummern. Das Höhenprofil wird immer noch nicht gezeigt 

@Hagenbiker:
Verabredet ihr euch bei den mauen Wetteraussichten kurzfristig hier im Forum, ob ihr fahrt?


----------



## eminem7905 (13. Februar 2009)

ja, also ich werde, falls ich fahre, morgens hier ein post hinterlassen, und falls jem. mit will, der kann dann hier posten. 
aber momentan sieht es nicht nach biken aus.


----------



## apoptygma (13. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Jo, die Understatementsprüche vom Trasher haben auch bereits stark abgenommen .
> 
> @alle Jungs von Mutti Waltraud:
> Wir sind alle im ersten Viertel von Startblock7 und unsere Startnummern liegen alle im Rahmen von nur 8 Nummern. Das Höhenprofil wird immer noch nicht gezeigt



Na super . Das heisst, das man die Heizer gleich im Nacken sitzen hat, die Drängelei ebenfalls...also anders herum wärs mir lieber gewesen, also hinten im Block zu sein.

Gestern bekam ich leise Befürchtungen, das ich wegen meinem Rücken gar nicht.....aber darüber denk ich einfach gar nicht nach.

Ich hab mir getz ersma meine Rolle bestellt, denn der Ergo im Studio geht ga nicht. Damit ich mitter Grundlage zu Hause wenigstens meinen Trainingsplan halbwegs erfüllen kann. Außerdem kann (muss) ich dann mein Bully behalten als Rollenbike


----------



## eminem7905 (13. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ca. 16:30 Bathey Motorradplatz / weisse Wand hinter mir /noch bis zum Moppedplatz gefahren, umgedreht, und blind zum Hengsteyer Parkplatz zurück.



also hast du mit dem auto mehr km gemacht, als mit dem bike???? 
*duckundwech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (13. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> also hast du mit dem auto mehr km gemacht, als mit dem bike????
> *duckundwech*



Nee, ansich nicht  Das Biken war schon nen bissken mehr 

Ach wisster was, ich mach getz Feierabend, das ist hier Geldverbrennerei was ich heute praktizier. Toter Bürotag, also Überstundenabbau....bis später


----------



## Dark2308 (13. Februar 2009)

wir werden wohl morgen eine runde von see zu see machen Gev- Hattingen-kemnade-Hengstey-Hagen-Gevelsberg


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> @alle Jungs von Mutti Waltraud:
> Wir sind alle im ersten Viertel von Startblock7 und unsere Startnummern liegen alle im Rahmen von nur 8 Nummern.



Gut das ich im Startblock 6 stehe dann brauch ich mir nich das Deore Schaltwerk anschau

Höhenprofil ist nicht notwendig es geht imer hoch und runter


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Gut das ich im Startblock 6 stehe dann brauch ich mir nich das Deore Schaltwerk anschau


Ey ja... 

Ich habe auch ein XT-Schaltwerk. Wenn auch ein älterer Jahrgang...
Und außerdem:
Beim biken kommt es nicht auf die Technik an.  Aber wem sage ich das, ne? 

Wir können in Sundern eh nicht zusammen fahren, weil ich dein Renntempo nicht lange mitgehen kann. Cool wäre es, wenn die Bedingungen so wären wie 2007. Aber ich rechne nicht damit... 

Schönes Wochenende euch allen schomma 
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (13. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Gut das ich im Startblock 6 stehe dann brauch ich mir nich das Deore Schaltwerk anschau
> 
> Höhenprofil ist nicht notwendig es geht imer hoch und runter



Da bin ich schomma beruhigt, dann fährst Du mich wenigstens nicht über Haufen


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wir können in Sundern eh nicht zusammen fahren, weil ich dein Renntempo nicht lange mitgehen kann.



Tiefstapler


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Tiefstapler


Realist!


----------



## Tasher82 (13. Februar 2009)

also wegen morgen fahren, muss erst bis 13 Uhr arbeiten..
kann also erst gegen halb zwei zwei ...

werd aber morgens schonmal mitlesen ob sich was ergibt..

p.s.   tiefstapeln?!?!?!?  mhh  ach was war doch ne gemütliche Runde.
        aber wer weiß wie ihr könnt wenn ihr wollt  

        sehen wir evtl ja in Sundern schon. hab mich gerad spontan doch
        noch angemeldet und Geld direkt überwiesen. Werd wohl nur 
        irgendwo weiter hinten starten.   


gruß Fabian


----------



## apoptygma (13. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> sehen wir evtl ja in Sundern schon. hab mich gerad spontan doch
> noch angemeldet und Geld direkt überwiesen. Werd wohl nur
> irgendwo weiter hinten starten.
> 
> ...




Haste Dich unter unserem Team-Namen angemeldet????

Schön daste mit dabei bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Februar 2009)

@ Tasher82
Da hat aber einer Blut geleckt, wa? 
Super daste mit dabei bist, freut mich 
Na ja, schaun mer mal wie es aussieht, wenn wir machen wie wir können. Bei mir endet es sicher wieder in der zweiten Hälfte des Feldes... 
Na ja, vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch mal in die erste Hälfte...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (13. Februar 2009)

teamname öhm nee hehe sorry  hab ich gepennt in der Eile..

aber wird sich schon irgendwie finden sehen etc


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> teamname öhm nee hehe sorry  hab ich gepennt in der Eile..
> aber wird sich schon irgendwie finden sehen etc


Davon ist auszugehen, aber darum gehts gar nicht 

Na ja, schade drum, aber... was soll man machen? 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. Februar 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> wir werden wohl morgen eine runde von see zu see machen Gev- Hattingen-kemnade-Hengstey-Hagen-Gevelsberg



Wann soll das den losgehen und was für ein Schnitt ist geplannt?


----------



## Dark2308 (14. Februar 2009)

muß erst noch arbeiten
deshalb steht noch keine zeit
eher nen gemütliches fahren ist angedacht


----------



## Tasher82 (14. Februar 2009)

morgen,

und weiß schon jemand ob er ne Runde drehen will?
trocken ist es ja.. 

könnt einem höchstens die ein oder andere Eisplatte begegnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> morgen,
> 
> und weiß schon jemand ob er ne Runde drehen will?
> trocken ist es ja..
> ...


Ich weiß, dass ich nicht ausrücken werde. Habe keine Zeit, werde aber heute eine Laufeinheit aufs Parkett legen 

Wünsche den Mutigen dieser Region aber schöne, sturzfreie Ausflüge durchs Umland 

Und natürlich VIEL Spaß

Schönen Samstag noch,
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (14. Februar 2009)

Morgähn zusammen.....hier is Hausputz angesacht heute und warten auf meine Rolle wenn.....und ausprobieren derer, falls sie noch kommt 

Bin eh grad ers ausm Bett gekugelt....und werd getz ersma Bügelwäsche töten


----------



## Tasher82 (14. Februar 2009)

hmm na dann dreh ich hier ne kleine Runde denk ich..
vlt läßt das Wetter morgen ja doch was zu..

würd mir zeitlich fast besser passen..

ansonsten allen noch ein schönes We


----------



## apoptygma (14. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> hmm na dann dreh ich hier ne kleine Runde denk ich..
> vlt läßt das Wetter morgen ja doch was zu..
> 
> würd mir zeitlich fast besser passen..
> ...




Moin Fabian....

jo, mach das. Fahr vorsichtig!!


----------



## apoptygma (14. Februar 2009)

P.S.
An alle "Männer" hier....es ist Valentinstag Herrschaften, ich hoff, es hat jeder dran gedacht....

Vor allem an Kai ist das gerichtet


----------



## astral67 (14. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> hmm na dann dreh ich hier ne kleine Runde denk ich..
> vlt läßt das Wetter morgen ja doch was zu..
> 
> würd mir zeitlich fast besser passen..
> ...



Falls sich jemand morgen aufs Bike schwingen möchte, möge er doch bitte so nett sein und ca. 2 Stunden vorher hier was Posten (natürlich nur, wenns geht). Ich würd dann eventuell auch aufschlagen. Falls ihr mich nochmal mitnehmt


----------



## acid-driver (14. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> P.S.
> An alle "Männer" hier....es ist Valentinstag Herrschaften, ich hoff, es hat jeder dran gedacht....



geh doch weg mit dem ami-scheiß...


----------



## Tasher82 (14. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Falls sich jemand morgen aufs Bike schwingen möchte, möge er doch bitte so nett sein und ca. 2 Stunden vorher hier was Posten (natürlich nur, wenns geht). Ich würd dann eventuell auch aufschlagen. Falls ihr mich nochmal mitnehmt


 

meld mich bis 10 Uhr wenn es wettermäßig hinhaut.
könnt sich ja wieder am Stadtgarten treffen wenns geht.

gruß Fabian


----------



## apoptygma (14. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> geh doch weg mit dem ami-scheiß...




Ja, das wird weiterhin ein Ausschlusskriterium von mir bei Männern sein 

Ja, ich steh dazu......


----------



## apoptygma (14. Februar 2009)

Juchuuuu, die Rolle steht (nach einigen Wutanfällen) 

Na ma gucken.....vielleicht gleich noch ne Stunde ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (14. Februar 2009)

hast du denn auch diesen coolen orangenen reifen von conti?


----------



## Tasher82 (14. Februar 2009)

falls net wird sich der Nachbar innerhalb der Std schon melden hehe


----------



## Tasher82 (14. Februar 2009)

@apoptygma

was hast denn für eine geholt?


----------



## eminem7905 (14. Februar 2009)

guten morgen zusammen. 

also ich habe meine "velentinsschei**" schuldigkeit getan. war heute spazieren an der glör. dort könnte man sonntags fahren gehen, ist zwar nur eine runde, aber es liegt viel schnee, der festgetreten ist. ansonsten ist es sehr bescheiden im wald.


----------



## apoptygma (14. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hast du denn auch diesen coolen orangenen reifen von conti?




Jup, hatse 

Das Dingen is echt leise.....

1,5 Std. Testfahrt bestanden


----------



## apoptygma (14. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @apoptygma
> 
> was hast denn für eine geholt?



Den Tacx Speedmatic T1810. 

War zwar ne irre Fummelei beim Aufbau aber für meine Ansprüche (ersma meine Grundlageneinheiten hier abspulen) langt es schomma ausßerodentlich gut. Was er so an Krafteinflüsse verpackt, werd ich sehen, wenn ich das wieder hinbekomme.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. Februar 2009)

So bin zurück von einer schönen lannnnngen Strassen Runde.


----------



## Schwarzwild (14. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hast du denn auch diesen coolen orangenen reifen von conti?





apoptygma schrieb:


> Jup, hatse
> 
> Das Dingen is echt leise.....
> 
> 1,5 Std. Testfahrt bestanden


Gibt's die Contis denn auch für MTBs, oder "hatse" 'nen Renner auf der Rolle?

Ich kenne die nur fürs Rennrad.


----------



## apoptygma (14. Februar 2009)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Gibt's die Contis denn auch für MTBs, oder "hatse" 'nen Renner auf der Rolle?
> 
> Ich kenne die nur fürs Rennrad.



Nee, die gibbet auch als MTB Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Vor allem an Kai ist das gerichtet


Aha, ist es das 
Hätteste mir mal früher gesagt, was heute fürn Tag ist... 

Ich war heute laufen. Genaue Werte werde ich mir zukommen lassen. Habe 2h auf der Uhr, bin diese aber nicht durchgelaufen. Und selbst wenn, war ja immer flach da wo ich war.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Wenn Mutti Waltraut was sagt, wird das auch gemacht- manchmal zumindest 
Ich hätte da aber auch selber dran geacht


----------



## apoptygma (14. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da aber auch selber dran geacht



Siehse......und ich sach noch.....wenn Frauen sagen "dat is mir nicht wichtig...vergiss es"


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Siehse......und ich sach noch.....wenn Frauen sagen "dat is mir nicht wichtig...vergiss es"


Hab halt gedacht, es reicht auch, wenn ich einfach vorbeikomme 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (14. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hab halt gedacht, es reicht auch, wenn ich einfach vorbeikomme
> 
> Kai



Hätt es ja auch bestimmt...aber...da es, wie man sieht, genügend "Stoffel" gibt, die nen sch.... auf diesen Tag geben, biste mit so ner Geste bei Frauen weiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit vorn, glaub mir


----------



## Tasher82 (14. Februar 2009)

wie siehts denn aus mit morgen Leutz?

wetter soll ja mittgas kippen.


----------



## Tasher82 (14. Februar 2009)

hey kai,

was hältst denn von ner kleinen Runde morgen vormittag. wer weiß wie lang es trocken bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> hey kai,
> was hältst denn von ner kleinen Runde morgen vormittag. wer weiß wie lang es trocken bleibt.


Hmmm, ansich eine super Idee, aber...ich weiß ja nicht...
Wollte morgen ausschlafen, ist doch der Tag des Herrn 
Auf dreckig werden habe ich keine Lust und Straße könnte u. U. glatt sein 
Ein ander Mal aber sehr gerne 

Dennoch morgen viel Spaß
und sorry noch mal, aber eher nicht...

Gruß Kai
P.S.: An wie viel Uhr hatteste gedacht? Bis wann muss ich hier im Thread abgesagt haben, falls ich nicht "ausrücke"? Vielleicht überkommt es mich ja morgen, glaube aber eher nicht


----------



## Tasher82 (14. Februar 2009)

im prinzip ist mir die Uhrzeit egal...
dachte eben nur eher nicht so spät wegen dem wetter ..

wenn es dich gegen mittag eher aus dem haus locken würde stört mich das auch net.. 

hab nur eben wenig lust allein zu fahren...  

schau morgen gegen zehn mal rein ob irgendwer dabei wäre..
länge tempo art etc ist mir gleich..

schönen abend noch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> im prinzip ist mir die Uhrzeit egal...
> dachte eben nur eher nicht so spät wegen dem wetter ..
> 
> wenn es dich gegen mittag eher aus dem haus locken würde stört mich das auch net..
> ...


Na ja, schaun mer mal...

Bis 10Uhr sollte eigentlich eine Entscheidung bei mir gefallen sein 

Aber meine Hoffnung ist gering...
Na ja, der Sommer kommt ja erst noch 

Gute Nacht,
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (15. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> im prinzip ist mir die Uhrzeit egal...
> dachte eben nur eher nicht so spät wegen dem wetter ..
> 
> wenn es dich gegen mittag eher aus dem haus locken würde stört mich das auch net..
> ...




Also ich werde morgen gegen 10 bei Mc Fit sein, das nützt Dir aber auch grad nicht so viel weiter oder???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Februar 2009)

Sorry Fabian,
aber das mit "gleich" wird nix. Kumma auffe Uhr. Morgen ist ausschlafen angesagt bei mir. Aber wie gesagt, ein ander Mal sehr gerne. Morgen mache ich nix oder kurz laufen oder so. Mein Bike steht aber morgen eher still...

Dennoch wünsche ich dir,
wie allen anderen auch,
viel Spaß und eine sturzfreie Ausfahrt 
Fahrt eine Runde für mich mit 

Guts Nächtle...
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Februar 2009)

hallo,
schiebe den thread mal hoch, na gehts gut allen???
zum ende der woche solls dauerfrost geben, juhu.


----------



## Dark2308 (16. Februar 2009)

das zum thema dauerfrost

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0003404


----------



## seppel82 (16. Februar 2009)

egal. hauptsache wir fahrn mal wieder. 
krieg schon entzugserscheinungen...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Februar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> egal. hauptsache wir fahrn mal wieder.
> krieg schon entzugserscheinungen...


Tja, wenn du die letzte Tour einfach verschläfst... 
Also was am WE ist, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Könnte sein, dass ich bis dahin erkältet bin, könnte sein, dass ich dann gar keine Lust habe zu fahren, alles ist möglich...

Schaun mer mal, würde ich sagen...
Aber die besten Tage des Jahres liegen ja noch vor uns 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Februar 2009)

jo, das stimmt. und darauf freue ich mich!!!!!

vielleicht fahre ich donnerstag gegen 14 uhr ne kleine runde, voraussetzung es ist frostig. 

ach ja ihr kennt meine neue idee noch nicht, ich habe ja mein corratec bike das mir eigentlich zu klein ist, habe jetzt ausgerechnet, das ich nur 300 euro ausgeben muss (vielleicht soagr weniger, wenn ich den corratec rahmen bei ebay verkaufe) um ein hardtail zu haben. will mir nen rahmen von poison holen, und die komponenten des corratec dort verbauen, damit ich auch auf längeren touren mithalten kann. und die aussattung wäre nichtmal von schlechten eltern, alles xt. na ja und im frühjahr wäre dann der pitch dran, wobei ich mit dem hardtail zu arbeit fahren könnte, und das pitch für den groben spaß zu haben wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (16. Februar 2009)

Hi Martin,
geile Idee!
Und an welche Gabel haste gedacht? Die würdest Du ja auch tauschen müssen. Aber wenn der Rest eh schon alles XT ist, sollte das ja passen. Hab letztens, mein ich jedenfalls, gesehen, dass Du ne dreifach Kurbel hast. Welche Bremse hast Du dran?
Und ausserdem ist das Corratec auch mehr für "heavy duty" als für "rauf auffen Berg und wieder runter hecheln" gemacht.

Und das Pitch dann für Spass machen ist doch ne coole Idee.


----------



## mistermoo (16. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend,

bin auch am überlegen mir nen hardtail (für die ausdauer bzw. die flachland tour zwischendurch) zuzulegen und mein erstlings-bike doch nicht zu verkaufen, ein paar teile davon kann ich für das hardtail sicherlich noch nutzen 

der fully rahmen würde dann erstmal zum freund gehen als grafitti objekt und dann möglicherweise für ein rollenprojekt genutzt.

wirsche ideen die mir seit ein paar tagen auch so durch den kopf schwirren

vielleicht verkaufe ich es doch und kaufe mir so nen schönes singlespeed bike


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Februar 2009)

Halloooo zusammen... 

Winterzeit, Bastelzeit 

Suche einen neuen LRS:
Möglichst leicht und max. 300 teuer.
Nix ebay!

Habt ihr eine Idee?
Nicht, dass ich zu faul (oder gar unfähig) wäre, selbst danach zu gucken, aber ich brauche ja euren Segen 

Was habt ihr so auffer Pfanne?

Danke 

Grüßle,
Kai


----------



## acid-driver (16. Februar 2009)

hm..xt-naben. DT-4.2D felgen. messerspeichen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hm..xt-naben. DT-4.2D felgen. messerspeichen.


Ist allemal besser als mein jetziger (Mavic XM317 und Shimano-Billignaben)...
werd mir noch mal intensiv Gedanken machen... 

Danke auf jeden Fall 

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## mistermoo (16. Februar 2009)

xt und vielleicht sogar der dt 5.1er muss mal sehen wie günstig du da dran kommst


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> suchst einen vollständig neuen und was für einen hast jetzt im moment verbaut?


Mavic XM317 und Shimano-Billignaben

Ja, einmal alles bitte 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Februar 2009)

Center Lock oder sechs Loch?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Center Lock oder sechs Loch?


 Sorry!
6Loch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> xt und vielleicht sogar der dt 5.1er muss mal sehen wie günstig du da dran kommst


Die 5.1er werden als Enduro-Felge bezeichnet.
Suche eher leicht als stabil. Wiege den größten Teil des Jahres ~ 75kg, angezogen 

Trotzdem Danke 

Kai


----------



## mistermoo (16. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Die 5.1er werden als Enduro-Felge bezeichnet.
> Suche eher leicht als stabil. Wiege den größten Teil des Jahres ~ 75kg, angezogen
> 
> Trotzdem Danke
> ...



ups jo, wie konnte ich von meiner fettleibigkeit ausgehen hrhr

hatte schon mal laufräder bei actionsports konfiguriert, muss du mal schauen ob das was für dich ist


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ups jo, wie konnte ich von meiner fettleibigkeit ausgehen hrhr
> 
> hatte schon mal laufrÃ¤der bei actionsports konfiguriert, muss du mal schauen ob das was fÃ¼r dich ist


XT-naben, dt swiss 4.2d und Sapim cx-ray Speichen (empfehlenswert oder nicht?) und Alu Nippel (1777g fÃ¼r 260,-â¬).
Mit XTR-Naben 390,-, aber auch 260g (?) leichter...
Kann mich nicht entscheiden und mir schon gar keinen Fehlkauf leisten 

Kai
P.S.: Fettleibigkeit sieht anders aus


----------



## mistermoo (16. Februar 2009)

naben felgen denke ich sind ok, zu den speichen kann ich nichts sagen, muss ich auch erst mal nachlesen wie gut die sind

bei den fertig bau sätzen war nichts dabei für dich?


----------



## zzziege (16. Februar 2009)

Hi,
habe vor zwei Wochen einen neuen Laufradsatz gekauft XT Naben DT 4.2 Felgen Weiß aber nicht mehr was für Speichen und Nippel Könnte ich aber Morgen mal nachschauen für einen Spottpreis
Was auch gut sein soll Kollegen von mir fahren den Systemlaufradsatz XT
leicht und gut


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> bei den fertig bau sätzen war nichts dabei für dich?


Nee, habe nix passendes gefunden...

P.S.: Bitte keine System-LRS 
Aber Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (16. Februar 2009)

mmm also nach einigen seiten im netz scheinen die speichen echt oft verbaut zu werden wenn sich wer nen lrs zusammenstellt

denke wird seine gründe haben, bezahlbar und gute quali

ansonsten findet man oft noch die dt aero speichen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> mmm also nach einigen seiten im netz scheinen die speichen echt oft verbaut zu werden wenn sich wer nen lrs zusammenstellt
> denke wird seine gründe haben, bezahlbar und gute quali


Danke für die Recherche 
Ich werde mir mal noch mal meine Gedanken machen und ggf. nach einem erneuten Kassensturz mal gucken, was möglich ist.
Die 4.2d mit XTR-Naben und leichten Speichen wären ja schon was feines. Ob sie mich und meinen Fahrstil dauerhaft tragen ist wieder eine andere Frage... 

Ich werde mir dann mal so meine Gedanken machen und bedanke mich für die hilfreiche Unterstützung 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (16. Februar 2009)

kleine Zwischenfrage in Sundern, wie werden die einzelnen Startgruppen dort aufgestellt. Doch net wirklich nach Nr oder?  bei der Teilnehmerzahl nciht vorstellbar.

habe die Nr 1346  und wäre damit ja auch in Block 7 gell...

gruß Fabian


----------



## acid-driver (16. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> XT-naben, dt swiss 4.2d und Sapim cx-ray Speichen (empfehlenswert oder nicht?) und Alu Nippel (1777g für 260,-).



genau daran dachte ich...

leternativ das gleiche mit 240s naben. kostet aber auch gleich mal wieder etwas mehr 


überlege auch, mir nen neuen LRS zuzulegen. in etwas gleiches budget...

werde mir aber was um die DT5.1 felgen zusammenbauen. evtl auch mit hope naben und ohne messerspeichen...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Februar 2009)

Klick
Habe grad mal bei ihm angefragt...
Schaun mer mal

Gruß Kai


----------



## acid-driver (16. Februar 2009)

ansonsten baut felixthewolf hier wohl unvergleichbar gute laufradsätze...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ansonsten baut felixthewolf hier wohl unvergleichbar gute laufradsätze...


Habe auch da schon angefragt.
1530g für 400 war sein Angebot.
Allerdings Centerlock und zu teuer. Seine Arbeit steht sich außer Frage, aber ist halt einfach zu teuer (gewesen?). Waren auch XTR-Naben mit DTswiss 4.2d-Felge, soweit ich weiß

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (17. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> kleine Zwischenfrage in Sundern, wie werden die einzelnen Startgruppen dort aufgestellt. Doch net wirklich nach Nr oder?  bei der Teilnehmerzahl nciht vorstellbar.
> 
> habe die Nr 1346  und wäre damit ja auch in Block 7 gell...
> 
> gruß Fabian



Da Dir hier ja wohl keiner der Herren antwortet .....ja, ist auch "unser" Block. Dürftest dann ungefähr da stehen, wo ich gern gestanden hätte, hinten im Block 

Na ja...


Morgen is ersma wieder Rolle angesagt, nachdem ich heute meinen nicht unerheblichen Muskelkater etwas auskurieren musste . Aber schön, ich hab noch sowas wie Muskeln 

An der LR Diskussion hier kann ich mich nicht gross beteiligen, Kai sucht ja ansich solang ich ihn kenne schon nen Neuen 

Ich kann sagen was meine neuen wiegen...wenig  Es interessiert mich aber auch wenig, hauptsache die Dinger halten nen bissken.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> An der LR Diskussion hier kann ich mich nicht gross beteiligen, Kai sucht ja ansich solang ich ihn kenne schon nen Neuen
> 
> Ich kann sagen was meine neuen wiegen...wenig  Es interessiert mich aber auch wenig, hauptsache die Dinger halten nen bissken.


Damals hat Kai aber noch ohne eigenes Geld gesucht, heute scheint Kai fündig geworden zu sein 
So wie es im Moment aussieht, werde ich wohl bald Besitzer des LRSes sein, den ich oben ausm Forum verlinkt habe. Na ja, schaun mer mal... 

Was dein LRS wiegt, interessiert mich nicht! Ich suche einen MTB-LRS und habe mit dem BMX-Sport wenig zu tun... 

Bin gleich im Bett...
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (17. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Damals hat Kai aber noch ohne eigenes Geld gesucht, heute scheint Kai fündig geworden zu sein
> So wie es im Moment aussieht, werde ich wohl bald Besitzer des LRSes sein, den ich oben ausm Forum verlinkt habe. Na ja, schaun mer mal...
> 
> Was dein LRS wiegt, interessiert mich nicht! Ich suche einen MTB-LRS und habe mit dem BMX-Sport wenig zu tun...
> ...




Wenn dieser LRS auch auf nem Enduro eingesetzt wird, würden diese Deinen Pussy-Downhill-Style aber mal locker mitmachen, auch mit 120 kg Lebendgewicht ...Du Vogel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wenn dieser LRS auch auf nem Enduro eingesetzt wird, würden diese Deinen Pussy-Downhill-Style aber mal locker mitmachen, auch mit 120 kg Lebendgewicht ...Du Vogel


Na ja, schaun mer mal...
Noch habe ich die Dingers nicht in meinen Händen und schon gar nicht am Bike 
Aber sone gewisse Vorfreude kann ich ja nicht verschweigen... 

Bin mal gespannt
Hauptsache die ollen Dingers wech vom Bike 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (17. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Na ja, schaun mer mal...
> Noch habe ich die Dingers nicht in meinen Händen und schon gar nicht am Bike
> Aber sone gewisse Vorfreude kann ich ja nicht verschweigen...
> 
> ...




Aber verwahr die mal bloss ne? 
Weil ansich haben die doch ganz gute Dienste geleistet.

So.....ich schleich mich wieder......

Schlaf gut Sweety......


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber verwahr die mal bloss ne?
> Weil ansich haben die doch ganz gute Dienste geleistet.
> 
> So.....ich schleich mich wieder......
> ...


Ich schmeiß doch nix wech... 
Die haben gute Dienste geleistet, ja. Allerdings sind die Naben, vor allem vorne, nicht mehr so ganz auffer Höhe. Man könnte sie im Allgemeinen vielleicht mal "servicen". Scheíß Denglisch :kotz:
Dann sollten sie für Schweinereien wieder taugen 

Jo, schlaf du auch gut
Ich mach dann hier mal Licht aus, ne. 
Gute Nacht

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (17. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß doch nix wech...
> Die haben gute Dienste geleistet, ja. Allerdings sind die Naben, vor allem vorne, nicht mehr so ganz auffer Höhe. Man könnte sie im Allgemeinen vielleicht mal "servicen". Scheíß Denglisch :kotz:
> Dann sollten sie für Schweinereien wieder taugen
> 
> ...




Nee lass ma Licht noch an...

Gut, was bei Dir "nicht mehr ganz auf der Höhe" heisst, wäre bei anderen wohl schon das zweite Mal augetauscht worden . Ich halts da aber auch eher mit "never touch a running system", wenn man von abgefahrenen Reifen mal absieht  

Man könnte bei nächster Gelegenheit eben auch ne neue/gebrauchte Nabe reinbasteln lassen und das Teil als Ersatzfelge dabei haben für Duisburg zum Bleistift , also falls Du Dir die neuen gleich da zersägst, an nem Baum, nen Strauch, durch nen Erdrutsch 

So, ich mach getz Licht aus 

*knips


----------



## eminem7905 (17. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Hi Martin,
> geile Idee!
> Und an welche Gabel haste gedacht? Die würdest Du ja auch tauschen müssen. Aber wenn der Rest eh schon alles XT ist, sollte das ja passen. Hab letztens, mein ich jedenfalls, gesehen, dass Du ne dreifach Kurbel hast. Welche Bremse hast Du dran?
> Und ausserdem ist das Corratec auch mehr für "heavy duty" als für "rauf auffen Berg und wieder runter hecheln" gemacht.
> ...



morgen,
gabel würde ich die alte nehmen, müßte passen, ist ne manitou minute 1:00 100-130mm bremsen sind die magura louise FR mit 180/180 scheiben. im kopf passt schon mal alles zusammen


----------



## apoptygma (17. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> morgen,
> gabel würde ich die alte nehmen, müßte passen, ist ne manitou minute 1:00 100-130mm bremsen sind die magura louise FR mit 180/180 scheiben. im kopf passt schon mal alles zusammen




Das hat so was von "Im Kopf hats grad noch Sinn gemacht" 

Schönen Tag Dir!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee lass ma Licht noch an...
> 
> Gut, was bei Dir "nicht mehr ganz auf der Höhe" heisst, wäre bei anderen wohl schon das zweite Mal augetauscht worden . Ich halts da aber auch eher mit "never touch a running system", wenn man von abgefahrenen Reifen mal absieht
> 
> ...


Boah, ist ja schon wieder hell hier... *Augenknibbel*

Ich würde meine beiden Ralphs auch heute noch als "running system" bezeichnen.  Habe aber keine Lust auf Diskussionen, wenn es in der Kurve (oder auch auf aufm Radweg  ) mal nicht mehr ganz reicht zum Weiterfahren...
Uwe meinte seinerzeit ja auch: "Oh, du hast ja neue Reifen... Deine Alten sind doch nicht mal 2 Jahre alt" 

Ja, neue Naben sind auch eine Überlegung für den alten LRS. Ist halt fraglich, ob es sich für diesen LRS noch lohnt...

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Samma, wie kommst du eigentlich darauf, dass ich mir meinen (neuen) LRS in Duisburg an einem Baum, Strauch oder was auch immer zersäge..?   

@ Martin
Ist ja nicht so, dass ich dich bei deiner Bike-Findung nicht unterstützen will, aber was sind denn 180/180 Scheiben? Ziehst du in die Alpen? 160/140 oder, wenn es nicht anders geht, 160/160.
Und 130mm Federweg klingen auch mehr nach Ausrede unten am Berg 
Na ja, passt schon


----------



## eminem7905 (17. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Boah, ist ja schon wieder hell hier...
> 
> @ Martin
> Ist ja nicht so, dass ich dich bei deiner Bike-Findung nicht unterstützen will, aber was sind denn 180/180 Scheiben? Ziehst du in die Alpen? 160/140 oder, wenn es nicht anders geht, 160/160.
> ...



na ja, schauen wir mal was das geld macht, ich will so wenig wie möglich ausgeben für das hardtail, somit verbaue ich die alen sachen. und bremse kann nie groß genug sein. die gabel kann auch mit 100mm gefahren werden. 
das was mir fehlt ist geld, also muss ich aus den gegebenen mittel das beste machen.


----------



## mistermoo (17. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen bzw. schon fast Mahlzeit!

Sagt mal, gibts irgendwo ne Liste oder Seite wo wirklich gute und günstige Rahmen zu bekommen sind die nicht gleich 2-2,5 kg wiegen! Bei Poison finde ich nichts zum Gewicht und diverse Angebote beim ebat sind mir nicht ganz schlüssig. Muss nichts besonderes sein, halt wenn es geht unter 2kg (so 1,6 - 1,8kg), weil genug Gewicht bekomme ich mit den alten Anbauteilen sicherlich noch auf die Waage. Mal sehen wann meine neuen Reifen kommen. LRS könnte auch noch ein neuer dran kommen, mal sehen.

Grüße Jenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (17. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Samma, wie kommst du eigentlich darauf, dass ich mir meinen (neuen) LRS in Duisburg an einem Baum, Strauch oder was auch immer zersäge..?
> 
> @ Martin
> ...




Eben weil Du mich auch fast auf Radwegen um die Ecke bringst, deshalb *gg

Na ja, wenn Martin seine alten Teile verbauen will, wirds halt überdimensioniert, aber immer noch günstiger, als sich nen Race- oder Touren-HT mit Minimum an Federweg (so wie mit meinen straffen Sid-90mm) zusammenzukaufen. Die Poison-Rahmen gefallen mir übrigens sehr gut....solls der E-Rahmen werden?


----------



## apoptygma (17. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und bremse kann nie groß genug sein.



Das kannste aber unserem Gewichtsfetischisten Kai nicht erzählen. Gut, Du bringst getz auch nen bissken mehr an Gewicht aufs Rad, da rechtfertigt es manchmal schon grössere Scheiben. Ich komm da mit meinen 160ern wohl ersma hin.


----------



## eminem7905 (17. Februar 2009)

ne den namen weiß ich nicht, ich weiß das es 200 öken kostet. 
und so schwer ist es ja nicht. 
mal abwarten, für die stadt, und unsere 50km touren im sommer muss es reichen.


----------



## mistermoo (17. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne den namen weiß ich nicht, ich weiß das es 200 öken kostet.
> und so schwer ist es ja nicht.
> mal abwarten, für die stadt, und unsere 50km touren im sommer muss es reichen.



dann wirds der Zyankali sein

ich versuche mal rauszufinden was der wiegt (antelen)
also der 42er wiegt 1.5kg, somit würde der 50er (meine größe) ca. 1.6-1.7 wiegen schätze ich mal, ist noch der 46er dazwischen
der E 605 den wencke vermutlich meinte soll um die 1.3-1,4 wiegen


----------



## eminem7905 (17. Februar 2009)

ja genau, 
diesen meine ich. ich denke auch das der rahmen unter 2kg wiegt, bei 50er größe.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Eben weil Du mich auch fast auf Radwegen um die Ecke bringst, deshalb *gg
> 
> Na ja, wenn Martin seine alten Teile verbauen will, wirds halt überdimensioniert, aber immer noch günstiger, als sich nen Race- oder Touren-HT mit Minimum an Federweg (so wie mit meinen straffen Sid-90mm) zusammenzukaufen. Die Poison-Rahmen gefallen mir übrigens sehr gut....solls der E-Rahmen werden?


Tut mir leid, dass es seinerzeit so kommen musste. Aber ich habe ja nicht unwesentlich mitgelitten zu dieser Zeit -> <<<klick>>>

Nee, ich will nur nicht, dass sich unser kleiner Freund (der Martin) am Berg wieder rausreden kann  Material zu schwer, blablablubb
Na ja, habe meinen Senf jetzt dazu abgegeben, reicht dann auch. Ich halte 180 vo./hi. für übertrieben, aber wenn er es so fahren will, bitte 
Ihm muss das Bike ja gefallen, und hässlicher als 160er Scheiben sind 180er ja auch nicht.
Für den Federweg gilt das selbe.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (17. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen bzw. schon fast Mahlzeit!
> 
> Sagt mal, gibts irgendwo ne Liste oder Seite wo wirklich gute und günstige Rahmen zu bekommen sind die nicht gleich 2-2,5 kg wiegen! Bei Poison finde ich nichts zum Gewicht und diverse Angebote beim ebat sind mir nicht ganz schlüssig. Muss nichts besonderes sein, halt wenn es geht unter 2kg (so 1,6 - 1,8kg), weil genug Gewicht bekomme ich mit den alten Anbauteilen sicherlich noch auf die Waage. Mal sehen wann meine neuen Reifen kommen. LRS könnte auch noch ein neuer dran kommen, mal sehen.
> 
> Grüße Jenz



sowas hier: 1480g?
...oder sowas hier?
...oder sowas?


----------



## mistermoo (17. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja genau,
> diesen meine ich. ich denke auch das der rahmen unter 2kg wiegt, bei 50er größe.



so hier die infos

der Zyankali mit Pulverung in RH:50 1700g
der E605 mit Pulverung in RH50 1530 g
 

bei den 46er Modellen ca. 60g abziehen


----------



## apoptygma (18. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> sowas hier: 1480g?
> ...oder sowas hier?
> ...oder sowas?




Dat Radon Teil is aber nur für ne 80er ausgerichtet, da bleibt kein Spielraum, wenns denn doch nen bissken komfortabler sein soll, was bei seiner (Jenz) Knieproblematik vielleicht nicht so falsch ist, ggf. auch nen HT mit 100mm zu fahren, um so nen bissken Brisanz aus dem einfachen Federweg zu nehmen.

Die adneren beiden kann ich grad nciht aufrufen, da die Bucht hier im Büro gesperrt ist  und mein Lap zu Hause ma wieder spinnt.

Wenns ichs Wetter grad draussen sehe, könnt ich heulen, Sonne, ich könnt ne schöne GA2 Einheit ma eben draussen abspulen.....so wartet zu Hause meine Rolle auf mich


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wenns ichs Wetter grad draussen sehe, könnt ich heulen, Sonne, ich könnt ne schöne GA2 Einheit ma eben draussen abspulen.....so wartet zu Hause meine Rolle auf mich


Ja ja, das liebe Training...
Der Februar ist voll schrecklich! 
Ich komme auf 30min "Training" pro Tag.
Mein "Anspruch" ist das Doppelte!
Außerdem habe ich diesen Monat, wenn meine TV stimmt, erst eine Bike-Einheit gemacht.
Ich bin diesen Monat mehr gelaufen als gefahren (km-technisch, zeitlich sowieso  ).
Aber ich will nicht klagen, sondern mich lediglich auf den Spott vorbereiten, der mich nach (der Ennttäuschung in) Sundern erwartet...

So, ich muss wieder los... 

Bis späder mal
Kai
P.S.: Die ebay-Links zeigen zum einen einen gebrauchten Radon ZR Litening Rahmen und zum Anderen einen neuen Cube Ltd Race Rahmen.


----------



## apoptygma (18. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Die ebay-Links zeigen zum einen einen gebrauchten Radon ZR Litening Rahmen und zum Anderen einen neuen Cube Ltd Race Rahmen.



Ahso....sind beide nicht mein Ding. Ich hab Jenz grad noch den Vorschlag gemacht, einmal die Familie Reising von Transalp anzurufen und nach nem Stoker Rahmen zu fragen, der is zum einen puristisch und zum anderen frei zu gestalten, was die Farbe angeht.

Wieso wieder los? Was hast Du eigentlich für Schulzeiten derzeit???


----------



## eminem7905 (18. Februar 2009)

man könnte auch nach taiwan zu kinesis anrufen, und die sollen mal ein paar testrahmen zur verfügung stellen, bzw. als musterbikes für unsere scheinfirma 

das poison zyankali in RH 50 wiegt genau 1742 gr. so hat es die bike ermittelt, wo 18 hardtails für 999 euro getestet wurden. testsieger war der mit der meisten werbung in der bike, verlierer hatte keine anzeige geschaltet


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Februar 2009)

Nicht Giant = nicht mein Ding! 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Wieso wieder los? Was hast Du eigentlich für Schulzeiten derzeit???


Flexible Schulzeiten 
Wir sind in einer "guten" Woche. In dieser habe ich 4Stunden weniger als in der "schlechten" Woche. Hmmm, und heute hatte ich die 3. und 4. Stunde frei und bin zwischendurch nach Hause gegangen. Ich hatte heute also von 8-9:30Uhr und von 11:40-13:10Uhr.

Für TA haste ja selbst schon toll Werbung gemacht. Holst ein Fully von denen und steigst kurze Zeit später wieder auf ein Hardtail um (oder ab?  )
Also Sachen gibt's... 
Seitdem das TA nicht mehr knackt, habe ich dich aber nicht drüber klagen hören...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Für TA haste ja selbst schon toll Werbung gemacht. Holst ein Fully von denen und steigst kurze Zeit später wieder auf ein Hardtail um (oder ab?  )
> Also Sachen gibt's...
> Seitdem das TA nicht mehr knackt, habe ich dich aber nicht drüber klagen hören...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Gibts ja auch nix drüber zu klagen  Außer, das nen Fully irgendwie echt nur was fürs Grobe is (wie ich find) 

Ich habe getz 1 Std. "Wegelagerei per SMS" wegen Matsch Tour mit Steffen hinter mir.....ich bin nen Weichei (sagt er) weil ich eben nicht so kann wie ich will (Ar......)  Wollst Du nicht mit ihm fahren lieber Kai *liebguck, dann leit ich das weiter....schön HM schrubben mit dem Bike-Psycho, gut, der Schlamm is dann obligatorisch. Seit 15 Minuten schweigt mein Handy.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gibts ja auch nix drüber zu klagen  Außer, das nen Fully irgendwie echt nur was fürs Grobe is (wie ich find)
> 
> Ich habe getz 1 Std. "Wegelagerei per SMS" wegen Matsch Tour mit Steffen hinter mir.....ich bin nen Weichei (sagt er) weil ich eben nicht so kann wie ich will (Ar......)  Wollst Du nicht mit ihm fahren lieber Kai *liebguck, dann leit ich das weiter....schön HM schrubben mit dem Bike-Psycho, gut, der Schlamm is dann obligatorisch. Seit 15 Minuten schweigt mein Handy.....


Ja klar, ich will das "Bike-Monster" treffen 
Aber nicht heute. Meine Sachen habe ich grad zur Wäsche getan und so. Alleine habe ich son bissl... Angst wäre jetzt hier das falsche Wort ... großen Respekt  Hatte auch eigentlich nicht vor, mich von ihm alleine durch die Wälder scheuchen zu lassen  (würde mich im Zweifelsfall lieber "verstecken" können)

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja klar, ich will das "Bike-Monster" treffen
> Aber nicht heute. Meine Sachen habe ich grad zur Wäsche getan und so. Alleine habe ich son bissl... Angst wäre jetzt hier das falsche Wort ... großen Respekt  Hatte auch eigentlich nicht vor, mich von ihm alleine durch die Wälder scheuchen zu lassen  (würde mich im Zweifelsfall lieber "verstecken" können)
> 
> Gruß Kai




Er fragte auch schon wieder nach ner Ausfahrt, lange können wir uns nimmer drücken....gut....hoffe einfach mal, das mein Rücken noch nen bissken Theater macht 

So, ich muss ma eben duschen nach meiner "Rolle" *langweil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Er fragte auch schon wieder nach ner Ausfahrt, lange können wir uns nimmer drücken....gut....hoffe einfach mal, das mein Rücken noch nen bissken Theater macht


Mach dir mal keinen Stress da
Ich habe nämlich einen Plan 
*flüsterAN* Der Herr fährt sich ja, wie man so hört, regelmäßig "inne Brötchen". Hier ist unsere Chance, hier können wir den Hebel ansetzen  *flüsterAUS*
So, jetzt iset raus 

Ach so, bevor ich es vergesse:
Wenn mein Bike fertig ist, könnt ihr alle mal was erleben, so! 
Jetzt ist auch das raus. Genauigkeiten werden natürlich nicht verraten  Wollte es nur eben ankündigen, damit ich auch ja keinen Rückzieher mehr machen kann 

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai
P.S.: Wieso eigentlich "uns"? Ich drücke mich doch gar nicht. Zumindest nicht so wirklich. Will nur nicht alleine mit ihm in den dunklen Wald 
Und bevor fragen kommen:
Nein, ich werde vor der Tour mit ihm bestimmt keine Laufeinheit einlegen.


----------



## acid-driver (18. Februar 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah hab jetzt in lünen angerufen, die meinten, dass mein rahmen doch nicht auf lager ist 

ist das zum kotzen...


----------



## astral67 (18. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah hab jetzt in lünen angerufen, die meinten, dass mein rahmen doch nicht auf lager ist
> 
> ist das zum kotzen...



Hey!
Ja, Du...
Brauchste was? 
Psssst....
Radon Rahmen? Psssst....

@alle: Wie siehts denn mit Biken aus? Hab schon ab Freitag frei und muss am Dienstag erst wieder ran


----------



## apoptygma (18. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mach dir mal keinen Stress da
> Ich habe nämlich einen Plan
> *flüsterAN* Der Herr fährt sich ja, wie man so hört, regelmäßig "inne Brötchen". Hier ist unsere Chance, hier können wir den Hebel ansetzen  *flüsterAUS*
> So, jetzt iset raus



Darüber macht man keine Witze.....find ich getz 

Aber du hast ja auch noch einen gut bei ihm....

"Du schaust ja gar nicht........."


----------



## acid-driver (18. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Brauchste was?



ja, einen CUBE AMS PRO rahmen von dem händler in lüdinghausen/lünen.

händlergebunden, da rahmentausch...

es sei denn du besorgst mir das rotwild zu dem preis...


----------



## astral67 (18. Februar 2009)

Könnte ich nen RW besorgen....ich hätte schon längst eins

...oder zwei


...oder drei


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Darüber macht man keine Witze.....find ich getz
> Aber du hast ja auch noch einen gut bei ihm....
> 
> "Du schaust ja gar nicht........."


Okay 
"Einen gut haben" hätte ich mir mal besser für die Tour(en) selbst aufgehoben...

Ich schaue gar nicht was?

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Okay
> "Einen gut haben" hätte ich mir mal besser für die Tour(en) selbst aufgehoben...
> 
> Ich schaue gar nicht was?
> ...



"Du schaust ja gar nicht aus wien Mountainbiker"


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> "Du schaust ja gar nicht aus wien Mountainbiker"


Ach so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (18. Februar 2009)

hmmmm, 

das wetter soll ja nicht besonders werden am freitag und samstag und sonntag. leider.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hmmmm,
> das wetter soll ja nicht besonders werden am freitag und samstag und sonntag. leider.


Hast recht...
Hier in EN auch... 

Kai


----------



## seppel82 (18. Februar 2009)

vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja zu ner schlechtwettertour durchringen.
sonntag wär gut....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Februar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja zu ner schlechtwettertour durchringen.
> sonntag wär gut....


Ich sach es mal vorsichtig:
Eher nicht 
Nee, so wie jetzt fahre ich mit dem Bike eh nicht! Hab da gewisse Probs, aber mit Fahren ist am WE eh nix. Und wenn es doch anders kommt als vorhergesagt, fahre ich eine kleine Runde in EN oder so.

Vielleicht ja das WE drauf wieder 
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ich werde am WE aber Laufen gehen. Wer also Lust hat...


----------



## apoptygma (18. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich werde am WE aber Laufen gehen. Wer also Lust hat...




Vielleicht sollten wir am Wochenende mal was trinken gehen alle Mann  Ne Runde innen Road Stop oder so.....Holunderblütengeräte trinken


----------



## eminem7905 (18. Februar 2009)

samstag abend habe ich klassentreffen, aber was ist mit morgen, freitag oder montag, was macht ihr so???

also ich schaue mir den rosenmontagszug aus meinem büro aus an, da habe ich nen top blick drauf  

ansonsten wäre ich morgen recht flexibel, kann aber muss nicht weggehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (18. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> samstag abend habe ich klassentreffen, aber was ist mit morgen, freitag oder montag, was macht ihr so???
> 
> also ich schaue mir den rosenmontagszug aus meinem büro aus an, da habe ich nen top blick drauf
> 
> ansonsten wäre ich morgen recht flexibel, kann aber muss nicht weggehen.



Auf Altweiber raus??? Biste irre???? 

Also Freitag steht bei mir nix an.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir am Wochenende mal was trinken gehen alle Mann  Ne Runde innen Road Stop oder so.....Holunderblütengeräte trinken


Kann man mal drüber nachdenken, ja 
Aber Rene mag mich ja nicht mehr. Von hassen will ich mal noch nicht reden. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kann man mal drüber nachdenken, ja
> Aber Rene mag mich ja nicht mehr. Von hassen will ich mal noch nicht reden.
> 
> Gruß Kai




Rene is nur zickig, weil er nen "Verbesserer" is...und wenn nen "Verbesserer" nicht zum "Verbessern" gelassen wird, wird er zickig 

Aber ich würde den dann auch auf jeden Mal fragen, ob er mit mag...dann können die "Downhiller" sich mal unterhalten *lach


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Rene is nur zickig, weil er nen "Verbesserer" is...und wenn nen "Verbesserer" nicht zum "Verbessern" gelassen wird, wird er zickig
> 
> Aber ich würde den dann auch auf jeden Mal fragen, ob er mit mag...dann können die "Downhiller" sich mal unterhalten *lach


Seit jenem Sa., wo ich es wagte, einen Vorschlag von ihm abzulehnen, ist Funkstille.

Welche "Downhiller" kom...erscheinen denn noch?

An was haste denn genau gedacht? Oder noch nüschts?

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Seit jenem Sa., wo ich es wagte, einen Vorschlag von ihm abzulehnen, ist Funkstille.
> 
> Welche "Downhiller" kom...erscheinen denn noch?
> 
> ...



An was ich gedacht habe...na siehe da grad oben....bissken klönen, bissken essen, bissken komische Sachen trinken


----------



## mistermoo (19. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Hey!
> Ja, Du...
> Brauchste was?
> Psssst....
> ...



am gestrigen mittwoch eine opa tour gemacht 50km ga irgendwas, am we muss ich mal schauen, wenn eher sonntag, obwohl mir da wieder eine krafteinheit im studio vorschwebte bisher
etwas übersäuerte oberschenkel hats mir gebracht, vorgestern schwimmen war doch nicht so der bringer, daher gehen wir später es ist jetzt 00:30, so gegen 6 Uhr zum früh schwimmen (oma schau mal: "AARSCHBOMBE")


----------



## apoptygma (19. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> am gestrigen mittwoch eine opa tour gemacht 50km ga irgendwas, am we muss ich mal schauen, wenn eher sonntag, obwohl mir da wieder eine krafteinheit im studio vorschwebte bisher
> etwas übersäuerte oberschenkel hats mir gebracht, vorgestern schwimmen war doch nicht so der bringer, daher gehen wir später es ist jetzt 00:30, so gegen 6 Uhr zum früh schwimmen (oma schau mal: "AARSCHBOMBE")




Bei etwas übersäuerten Oberschenkeln biste aber weit aus "GA Irgendwas" raus gefahren 

Bei mir is heute Radpause.....heut is wieder Mucki angesagt.

Aber ersma sowas wie arbeiten gleich.... *gähn und einen  großen Bogen um die ganzen Pappnasenmachen


----------



## eminem7905 (19. Februar 2009)

HELAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ja arbeiten ist geil, kein arsch hier. und ich habe hunger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

und ich will fahrrad fahren!!!!!!!!!!!!! JETZT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agnes (19. Februar 2009)

bin grad auf lanzarote^^ grade ein 4 tage tour hinter mir. bin noch eine woche hier...
feiert mir nicht zu dolle 

lg sven


----------



## seppel82 (19. Februar 2009)

also bis auf sonntag bin ich verplant; aber was trinken gehen is ansich ne gute idee...
wo war noch gleich das road-stop??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (19. Februar 2009)

bräucht mal ne meinung zu nem LRS http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraeder/Systemlaufraeder/Mavic-Crossline-2009-Laufradsatz::16906.html


----------



## apoptygma (19. Februar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> also bis auf sonntag bin ich verplant; aber was trinken gehen is ansich ne gute idee...
> wo war noch gleich das road-stop??




Oben anner Syburg


----------



## mistermoo (19. Februar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> bräucht mal ne meinung zu nem LRS http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraeder/Systemlaufraeder/Mavic-Crossline-2009-Laufradsatz::16906.html



denke wenn der deinen anforderungen entspricht bist vom preis doch ganz gut dabei

wollte mir für mein speci auch im laufe des jahres was neues zulegen, so ne art sommerlaufradsatz, stabiler (spank subrosa mit hope naben oder so) und wenn möglich ein wenig leichter als meiner

den alten hatte ich mir dann so für den winter gedacht (nächsten winter ist mal mit spike reifen fahren angesagt in winterberg z.b....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Februar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> bräucht mal ne meinung zu nem LRS http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraeder/Systemlaufraeder/Mavic-Crossline-2009-Laufradsatz::16906.html


Meine Meinung:
Lass sein 
Zu teuer (im Verhältnis zum Gewicht), zu unflexibel wenn mal was kaputt, zu schwer (im Verhältnis zum Preis),...
Bei AS kriegste zum selben Kurs einen LRS mit DT swiss 4.2d, XT-Naben und Sapim CX ray und Alu-Nippeln. Kostet insgesamt 256 und wiegt 1777g (mit Messing-Nippeln etwas über 1800, meine ich)

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (19. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> Lass sein
> Zu teuer (im Verhältnis zum Gewicht), zu unflexibel wenn mal was kaputt, zu schwer (im Verhältnis zum Preis),...
> Bei AS kriegste zum selben Kurs einen LRS mit DT swiss 4.2d, XT-Naben und Sapim CX ray und Alu-Nippeln. Kostet insgesamt 256 und wiegt 1777g (mit Messing-Nippeln etwas über 1800, meine ich)
> ...



ja wo der kai recht hat, hat er recht

sag mal kai, hast noch was zu den sapim cx ray speichen gefunden, bezüglich stabilität und so?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> sag mal kai, hast noch was zu den sapim cx ray speichen gefunden, bezüglich stabilität und so?


Nee, habe ich nicht. Aber ich habe auch nicht danach geguckt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich habe mein Bike für die Saison aber im Grunde fertig. Also, wenn demnächst hier ein Paket landet, bin ich pleite. Dann darf ich nicht mal einen Platten haben  Von daher...

Ich weiß auch gerade nicht, inwieweit die Sapims eine gute Idee sind. Vielleicht kann man ja bessere Naben nehmen und dafür stabilere Speichen nehmen oder so 
War ja auch nur eine este Idee. Kam mir in den Sinn, weil ich diesen LRS auch fast bestellt hätte 

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (19. Februar 2009)

na nen platten ist ja nicht so schlimm
besser als den mantel defekt, habe jetzt erstmal 4x 2,1 auf lager, günstiger als bei der rose aktion bekomme ich die sonst nie wieder glaub ich, 2x cc mit unterschiedlichem profil front/rear und 2x für regenwetter, sundern ist ja alles möglich, bis dahin hoffe ich mich doch für ein hardtail entschieden zu haben


----------



## apoptygma (20. Februar 2009)

Moin Männers....das WE lacht 

Nein, ich habe keine Drogen genommen (für alle, die sich getz wundern, wie ich UM DIESE ZEIT so gut drauf sein kann....keine Ahnung....der täglice Sport macht sich wohl langsam mit Endorphinen breit )

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich hab bei der Rose Aktion gar nicht nach Reifen geschaut....

Sollte ich vielleicht auch ma.....hab ich grad.....also an Reifen is ja ansich nur ******** Kram noch da....und die Marathon von Schwalbe sind mir dann doch zu Kiki........oder ich muss Lxkarl fragen *haha, die billigen Dinger mir zu unsicher, vor allem wenn ich mich drauf verlassen muss das nix durchhaut....na ja is ja nochn bissken Zeit 

So, ich werd gleich ins Büro los, damit ich nachher früh Feierabend machen kann....

Kommt gut raus heute......und *insider* für alle Schwimmer...ich warte


----------



## seppel82 (20. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> Lass sein
> Zu teuer (im Verhältnis zum Gewicht), zu unflexibel wenn mal was kaputt, zu schwer (im Verhältnis zum Preis),...
> Bei AS kriegste zum selben Kurs einen LRS mit DT swiss 4.2d, XT-Naben und Sapim CX ray und Alu-Nippeln. Kostet insgesamt 256 und wiegt 1777g (mit Messing-Nippeln etwas über 1800, meine ich)


 
sowas in der art lese/höre ich häufiger. hab nur leider überhaubt keine ahnung von laufrädern...
ich brauch welche die den spagat vom allmountain zum leichten downhill recht gut hinbekommen. sollten nicht allzu schwer sein, und ne optik richtung deetraks wär nich schlecht. wenn die dinger dann noch bezahlbar sind (so um die 300us), hab ich meine eierlegende wollmilchsau gefunden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (20. Februar 2009)

@Seppel: 
Das beste ist vielleicht, Du stellst die Frage direkt im Laufradunterforum. Ich les da manchmal und wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist Allmountain/Freeride nicht wirklich der richtige Einsatzzweck für die 4.2D von DT Swiss. Der wird von denen mit Race bzw. Touren angegeben.
Kannst Du Dir auf der HP von DT anschauen. Vielleicht ist eher die 5.1D was für Deinen Einsatzzweck? Ansonsten wirst Du in dem Unterforum sicher ne Menge Infos finden.

Gruss,
Jens


----------



## seppel82 (20. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> @Seppel:
> Ansonsten wirst Du in dem Unterforum sicher ne Menge Infos finden.
> 
> Gruss,
> Jens


 
Masse triffts wohl eher
aber danke. ich wühl mich mal durch...


----------



## acid-driver (20. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> @Seppel: Vielleicht ist eher die 5.1D was für Deinen Einsatzzweck?



den täte ich auch empfehlen. mit ner xt-nabe und stabilen speichen sicherlich recht preiswert. stabil ebenfalls. und leicht...richtig leicht ist richtig teuer


----------



## Tasher82 (20. Februar 2009)

bei dem wetter ist wohl nix mit draussen fahren...

sitzen wohl die ein oder anderen auf der rolle...

schönes we allen

gruß Fabian


----------



## apoptygma (20. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> bei dem wetter ist wohl nix mit draussen fahren...
> 
> sitzen wohl die ein oder anderen auf der rolle...
> 
> ...



Sollte es morgen trocken sein, roll ich ggf. ne Runde Richtung Wetter, mehr aber auch nicht 

Meine Rolleneinheit hab ich schon hinter mir heute


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Meine Rolleneinheit hab ich schon hinter mir heute


Ich auch, mal wieder.
45mins, danach hatte ich meinen Tee auf! ScheíßSchwitzereiDrecksgekurbelfícke, ehrlich mal. 

Mein Hobel steht derzeit im Stall 
Na ja, nach dem Facelift (hoffe mal, es klappt nächste Woche) treibt es mich sicher auch vermehrt nach draußen, zumindest mal testen 

Na ja, wird sicher bald alles wieder voll toll werden... 

Bis dahin alles Gute 
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. Februar 2009)

So, der Krüppel wird sich getz anziehen, sein Stumpy innen Kofferaum werfen und ne Runde (20-30 km) umme Seen cruisen. Wer sich anschließen will, wovon ich nicht ausgehe, kann sich ja auf der Ihnen bekannten Handynummer noch melden ...ich schätz mal, das ich gegen 1am Freibad Hengstey bin.

Oder in den nächsten 30 Minuten etwa hier noch....ansonsten.....lasst es Euch gut gehen heute


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Februar 2009)

wie verstehe ich das richtig, du fährst mit deinem WAGEN und dem Fahrrad im Kofferraum um den See???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wie verstehe ich das richtig, du fährst mit deinem WAGEN und dem Fahrrad im Kofferraum um den See???


Richtig!
Und am Ende des Tages rechnet sie die Tageskm x 2, sie war ja schließlich auf 4 Rädern unterwegs 

Gruß Kai


----------



## acid-driver (21. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Und am Ende des Tages rechnet sie die Tageskm x 2, sie war ja schließlich auf 4 Rädern unterwegs
> 
> Gruß Kai



und das auto will ja auch noch bewegt werden.

kannst gleich mal 100 nehmen, zwecks gewichtsausgleich und so...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> und das auto will ja auch noch bewegt werden.
> 
> kannst gleich mal 100 nehmen, zwecks gewichtsausgleich und so...



Ganz vergessen, sry 
Das stimmt natürlich

Gruß Kai


----------



## astral67 (21. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Anthem fahren ist wie wennze fliechst, nur schöner...



Nette Signatur  aber im original gefiel mir der Spruch noch besser


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Nette Signatur  aber im original gefiel mir der Spruch noch besser


Vielen Dank, Danke 
Und ich dachte schon, den gab es vorher noch nicht... 
So kann man sich irren
Öfter mal was Neues, auf der alten Signatur war schon eine ganz nette Staubschicht drauf *hust*

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (21. Februar 2009)

Lieg ich denn richtig in der Annahme, das KEINER von Euch faulen Säcke, die hier getz die Klappe aufgerissen haben wie nen paar kleine Vogelkinder bei der Fütterung, Ihren Arsch heute bewegt hat?


----------



## astral67 (21. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Lieg ich denn richtig in der Annahme, das KEINER von Euch faulen Säcke, die hier getz die Klappe aufgerissen haben wie nen paar kleine Vogelkinder bei der Fütterung, Ihren Arsch heute bewegt hat?



35km rund um die Haard in 1h40min...
...und morgen ne Funrunde mit Hannes...freu*


----------



## apoptygma (21. Februar 2009)

Also....10 km Auto....ruhige 28.18 km Rad Hengstey-Wengern-Retour mit spannende Ausweichmanövern, was blöde Köter angeht, in 1.37.

Ein paar neue Einstellung am Stumpy vorgenommen, ist fast perfekt würde ich sagen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (21. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Lieg ich denn richtig in der Annahme, das KEINER von Euch faulen Säcke, die hier getz die Klappe aufgerissen haben wie nen paar kleine Vogelkinder bei der Fütterung, Ihren Arsch heute bewegt hat?



das ist nicht ganz korrekt. ich war im keller, hab noch ein wenig rumgeschraubt. (das x.0 schaltet jetzt sauber durch )

und die meiste arbeit war, nen geeignetes ROTWILD zu finden...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Lieg ich denn richtig in der Annahme, das KEINER von Euch faulen Säcke, die hier getz die Klappe aufgerissen haben wie nen paar kleine Vogelkinder bei der Fütterung, Ihren Arsch heute bewegt hat?


Nein, damit liegst du granatenmäßig falsch!
Ich werde gleich abgeholt  Wir fahren mit dem Auto  zur Haspertalsperre und werden da laufen. Wie weit etc. ist schwer zu sagen, aber wir werden laufen!
Immer schön den Ball flach halten, woll? 
Danach geht es evtl. noch auf dem Homie ein paar Minuten sammeln, hängt aber von der Intensität und Länge des Laufes gleich ab...

Euch noch eine schöne Zeit 
Bis späder
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (21. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das ist nicht ganz korrekt. ich war im keller, hab noch ein wenig rumgeschraubt. (das x.0 schaltet jetzt sauber durch )
> 
> und die meiste arbeit war, nen geeignetes ROTWILD zu finden...




Du siehst mich beeindruckt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> geeignetes ROTWILD


Sowas gibt's?

Kai


----------



## acid-driver (21. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sowas gibt's?
> 
> Kai



eigentlich alle 

für mich geeignet heißt bezahlbar :/


----------



## apoptygma (21. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nein, damit liegst du granatenmäßig falsch!
> Ich werde gleich abgeholt  Wir fahren mit dem Auto  zur Haspertalsperre und werden da laufen. Wie weit etc. ist schwer zu sagen, aber wir werden laufen!
> Immer schön den Ball flach halten, woll?
> Danach geht es evtl. noch auf dem Homie ein paar Minuten sammeln, hängt aber von der Intensität und Länge des Laufes gleich ab...
> ...



Du beachtest den Tempus?

"......bewegt hat?"

"....bewege wird" davon war ja nicht die Rede 

Braves Tuc......ich will ja auch was sehen im Mai *gg


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du beachtest den Tempus?
> 
> "......bewegt hat?"
> 
> ...


Tempus? Am WE? Im Forum? Ohne mich!

Tuc?


----------



## astral67 (21. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also....10 km Auto....ruhige 28.18 km Rad Hengstey-Wengern-Retour mit spannende Ausweichmanövern, was blöde Köter angeht, in 1.37.
> 
> Ein paar neue Einstellung am Stumpy vorgenommen, ist fast perfekt würde ich sagen....



Hatte heute einen Musikhörenden Hundeausführer, der mit Leine die gesamte Breite des Kanalseitenwegs brauchte. Ich kam von hinten, hab zigmal geklingelt, um dann hinter ihm anzuhalten und zu warten, bis ich vorbei konnte. Erstaunt hat er festgestellt, dass er mich nicht GESEHEN hatte. Mir wurd nur klar, dass er mich auch nicht gehört hatte, als ich die Stöpsel aus den Ohren gucken sah.
Später nen Crossradfahrer, der fast stehend Bergauf (Repekt!) die gesamt Radwegbreite brauchte und vollkommen panisch zusammen zuckte, als ich hinter ihm zum stehen gekommen bin, ein Päärchen Papieraufsammler (Nordic), die danach wohl auch ne zeitlang hintereinander gegangen sein dürften und kurz vor zuhause eine Frau mit zwei Dackel, die direkt vor mir die Hauptstrasse querte (der Zebrastreifen war ja immerhin 250m weit weg) und dann auf meiner Fahrbahn "wachgeworden ist" - O-Ton: "Oh! Was machen Sie denn hier?"

Was man so alles in 100min Biken erleben kann.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> eigentlich alle
> 
> für mich geeignet heißt bezahlbar :/


Ja, zu irgendwas sind die Rotwilds sicher geeignet, keine Frage 

Ach so. Das ist doch mal eine Aussage 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (21. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> eigentlich alle
> 
> für mich geeignet heißt bezahlbar :/



Also für mich keins...seufz*


----------



## apoptygma (21. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Hatte heute einen Musikhörenden Hundeausführer, der mit Leine die gesamte Breite des Kanalseitenwegs brauchte. Ich kam von hinten, hab zigmal geklingelt, um dann hinter ihm anzuhalten und zu warten, bis ich vorbei konnte. Erstaunt hat er festgestellt, dass er mich nicht GESEHEN hatte. Mir wurd nur klar, dass er mich auch nicht gehört hatte, als ich die Stöpsel aus den Ohren gucken sah.
> Später nen Crossradfahrer, der fast stehend Bergauf (Repekt!) die gesamt Radwegbreite brauchte und vollkommen panisch zusammen zuckte, als ich hinter ihm zum stehen gekommen bin, ein Päärchen Papieraufsammler (Nordic), die danach wohl auch ne zeitlang hintereinander gegangen sein dürften und kurz vor zuhause eine Frau mit zwei Dackel, die direkt vor mir die Hauptstrasse querte (der Zebrastreifen war ja immerhin 250m weit weg) und dann auf meiner Fahrbahn "wachgeworden ist" - O-Ton: "Oh! Was machen Sie denn hier?"
> 
> Was man so alles in 100min Biken erleben kann.




Ich spar mir diese Art von Diskussionen mittlerweile.....ich fahr selbst mit Mucke auffe Ohren, Ende der Vorstellung. Irgendetwas deeskalierendes a´la Coldplay oder so....das passt schon. Das doofe ist nur, durch sloche Aktionen verlässt man seinen angepeilten Pulsbereich häufiger mal...mit 3 kurzen "Bergsprints" zum Testen des Rückens waren es heute 126 im Mittel, was ansich zu hoch war...na ja...!


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Februar 2009)

klar, habe heute ne tour gemacht, hagen glör, ennepetalsperre gevelsberg haspe eilpe. mit dem bike im auto


----------



## apoptygma (21. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> klar, habe heute ne tour gemacht, hagen glör, ennepetalsperre gevelsberg haspe eilpe. mit dem bike im auto




Erklärt Deinen etwas verschobenen BMI 

War Spass.....


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Februar 2009)

der ist nicht verschoben, die bmi skalla ist nur falsch.


----------



## apoptygma (21. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> der ist nicht verschoben, die bmi skalla ist nur falsch.






Das denk ich derzeit bei meiner, bestimmt absolut ungenauen, Waage auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (21. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich spar mir diese Art von Diskussionen mittlerweile.....ich fahr selbst mit Mucke auffe Ohren, Ende der Vorstellung. Irgendetwas deeskalierendes a´la Coldplay oder so....das passt schon. Das doofe ist nur, durch sloche Aktionen verlässt man seinen angepeilten Pulsbereich häufiger mal...mit 3 kurzen "Bergsprints" zum Testen des Rückens waren es heute 126 im Mittel, was ansich zu hoch war...na ja...!


 
versuchs mal mit lockerem rock. is recht angenehm zum tempohalten


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Lieg ich denn richtig in der Annahme, das KEINER von Euch faulen Säcke, die hier getz die Klappe aufgerissen haben wie nen paar kleine Vogelkinder bei der Fütterung, Ihren Arsch heute bewegt hat?



42,33km in 1:47:34


----------



## apoptygma (21. Februar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> versuchs mal mit lockerem rock. is recht angenehm zum tempohalten



Wenn ich auf Tempo fahre, is Oomph! und Linkin Park erste Wahl. Das deeskalieerende hatte schon Gründe


----------



## apoptygma (21. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> 42,33km in 1:47:34




Na Du hast ja hier heute auch nicht die Schnute aufgemacht zum Thema "mippem Bike im Auto zu nem Parkplatz fahren"


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na Du hast ja hier heute auch nicht die Schnute aufgemacht zum Thema "mippem Bike im Auto zu nem Parkplatz fahren"



Nö das nicht aber ich war auch an der Ruhr.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na Du hast ja hier heute auch nicht die Schnute aufgemacht zum Thema "mippem Bike im Auto zu nem Parkplatz fahren"


Wer macht denn sowas? 
Ich war laufen, auf den Homie werde ich heute nicht mehr...
1:11:43h; km weiß ich nicht, ist vielleicht auch besser so 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (21. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Nö das nicht aber ich war auch an der Ruhr.



Aber entgegengekommen oder überholt haste mich nicht, ich hab drauf geachtet


----------



## Tasher82 (21. Februar 2009)

wollt mal fragen ob einer von euch schonmal bei ner LD war?
und wenn ja wo und was es gekostet hat.

gibt hier in hagen ja zum beispiel medisport die das wohl ganz gut machen sollen.

gruß Fabian


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> auf den Homie werde ich heute nicht mehr...


Stimmte nicht
Aufgrund einer guten Idee (NWD8 gucken) und akuter Langeweile habe ich mich dazu entschieden, doch noch mal eine Runde zu fahren. Komme heute also auf ganze 2:11h Sport. Liest sich super, mehr aber auch nicht.
Morgen habe ich großes vor, will aber den Mund nicht zu voll nehmen... 
@ Tasher82
Also ich habe noch keine LD gemacht. Ich meine aber mal gehört zu haben, dass sie so um die 100 kostet. Ich kann aber keine Quelle nennen. Was man halt so liest. Ist sicher auch die Frage, wie umfangreich sie sein soll 

Gruß Kai


----------



## acid-driver (21. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch keine *LD* gemacht...



klärt mich einer auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> klärt mich einer auf?



Leistungsdiagnostik


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> klärt mich einer auf?


Klar
LD = Leistungsdiagnostik
Dient zur Bestimmung der HFmax (maximale Herzfrequenz), der IANS (Individuelle Anaerobe Schwelle),...
Die IANS ist der Punkt, an dem dein Körper eine Sauerstoffschuld eingeht und Laktat produziert, oder? Weiß grad nicht, ist auch schon spät 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Uwe war, mal wieder , schneller


----------



## acid-driver (21. Februar 2009)

danke ihr zwei 

wieder was gelernt zu später stunde...


----------



## Tasher82 (21. Februar 2009)

naja werd nächste Woche mal bei Medisport anfragen..

schönen abend noch euch allen..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> naja werd nächste Woche mal bei Medisport anfragen..
> schönen abend noch euch allen..


Das wäre super.
Kannst ja dann mal posten, was es ergeben hat. Sowohl die Anfrage als hinterher auch die Leistungsdiagnostik 

Dir auch noch einen schönen Abend,
Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (21. Februar 2009)

also was die Anfrage ergeben hat kein problem..
die LD selbst wart ich lieber erstmal ab   

fährt morgen eigentlich irgendwer ne kleine runde in der Umgebung?
sonst wird wohlwieder nur rolle gefahren


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> also was die Anfrage ergeben hat kein problem..
> die LD selbst wart ich lieber erstmal ab
> 
> fährt morgen eigentlich irgendwer ne kleine runde in der Umgebung?
> sonst wird wohlwieder nur rolle gefahren


Na komm, jetzt zier dich mal nicht so 

Also ich nicht.
Mein Plan für morgen ist ein Anderer. Vielleicht fahre ich das Radl so wie es jetzt ist ja gar nicht mehr. Aber das bleibt abzuwarten... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> naja werd nächste Woche mal bei Medisport anfragen..
> 
> schönen abend noch euch allen..




Super Idee....bitte posten!

Interessieren würde mich diese Angelegenheit nämlich auch mal


----------



## apoptygma (22. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> also was die Anfrage ergeben hat kein problem..
> die LD selbst wart ich lieber erstmal ab
> 
> fährt morgen eigentlich irgendwer ne kleine runde in der Umgebung?
> sonst wird wohlwieder nur rolle gefahren



Mein Lieber Fabian.....ich bin gestern draussen gewesen . Aber wollt ja keiner mit. 

Ja, heute ist definitiv nur Rolle angesagt, aber erst gegen Nachmittag, weil ich unglücklicherweise grad erst nach Hause gekommen bin und ein klitzekleinen Nachholbedarf na Schlaf habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (22. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mein Lieber Fabian.....ich bin gestern draussen gewesen . Aber wollt ja keiner mit.
> 
> Ja, heute ist definitiv nur Rolle angesagt, aber erst gegen Nachmittag, weil ich unglücklicherweise grad erst nach Hause gekommen bin und ein klitzekleinen Nachholbedarf na Schlaf habe



Hallo Fabian und others: heute sind Hannes und ich mal zur Abwechslung auf ner netten Funrunde mit viel Waldtrailanteil in der Haard unterwegs.

Allerdings müsstet ih Euch was sputen. Entweder um 11 bei Mutter Wehner in Oer-Erkenschwick oder um 11:30 am Parkplatz bei den Spportanlagen in Flaesheim. Präzisere Infos kann ich bei Interesse noch hier bekannt geben.


----------



## acid-driver (22. Februar 2009)

naja wenn wirklich wer interesse hat, könnte man das ganze ja von mir aus auch ein stündchen nach hinten verschieben. ab mittag soll das wetter auch besser werden...


----------



## apoptygma (22. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie bin ich immer noch nicht im Bett .....

Grad noch nen neuen Camalbak bestellt. Danke Hannes für die Unterstützung 

Und hier drauf gestossen

http://www.haardbiker.de/15.html

Ne nette CTF.....hat jemand Bock die zu fahren? Das Trauma Sundern liegt ja dann schon hinter uns 

Können wir ja mal ins Auge fassen......

 so, jetzt sollte ich aber 3-4 Std. Schlaf bekommen, sonst wir meine GA Einheit heute ein Desaster


----------



## Tasher82 (22. Februar 2009)

interesse wäre schon da gewesen aber hab leider kein Auto vor der Tür stehen heute...
und mit dem bike anreisen   öhm neee  

naja sobalds wetter besser wird, werden wir wohl auch öfter mal ne runde zusammen fahren...   

trotzdem viel spaß und bisschen glück mit dem Wetter


----------



## acid-driver (22. Februar 2009)

> Die drei größten Gruppen / Mannschaften werden mit Pokalen geehrt.


alle mann hin oder?


nur ich als abkürzungsnoob hätte da mal wieder na frage. CTF?


----------



## Tasher82 (22. Februar 2009)

Country-Tourenfahrten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (22. Februar 2009)

also da in ich sicherlich gerne dabei inne haard ctf'en und danach beim hannes oder jens auf nen bier oder grillen


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (22. Februar 2009)

So ich bin von meiner kleinen Sonntagsrunde zurück (Buchenberg Haspertalsperre)
Ganz schön nass im Wald aber hat trozdem Spaß gemacht.
32.27km in 1:28:40h


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Februar 2009)

Ja, ich auch.
2:27h, davon 2h im Regen  ; 21.1km
Warum so langsam? Na ja, ohne Bike geht es halt nicht schneller, ne 
Bin auch sporttechnisch erstmal gut ausgelastet bis hierhin. Sollte ich später noch unheimliche Lust auf eine Stunde Homie haben, kann man drüber nachdenken, sonst allerdings eher nicht.

Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag 
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. Februar 2009)

Aua Aua Aua....mein Ar.......



2 Std. Rolle, böse Pulsausreisser jenseits der 140 gehabt....gut.....wenig Schlaf....Rotweinreste , war irgendwie klar. TF halt runter und mit ner 
86er TF im Mittel dann doch nen 124er Pulsschnitt gehalten.

Stumpfe 48 km, kaum zu fassen, wie sehr man bei Polarkreis 18 und Muse aufm IPod abdriften kann, das die Zeit fast fliegt.


----------



## eminem7905 (22. Februar 2009)

respekt, 2 std. auf der rolle. ich halte noch nichtmal 40 min. auf meinem ergo. ich bekomme da voll die kriese, wenn nichts los ist, und nur tv schauen und radeln auf der stelle, da bekomme ich depressionen.


----------



## apoptygma (22. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> respekt, 2 std. auf der rolle. ich halte noch nichtmal 40 min. auf meinem ergo. ich bekomme da voll die kriese, wenn nichts los ist, und nur tv schauen und radeln auf der stelle, da bekomme ich depressionen.




Wie gesagt, ich habe vielleicht den Vorteil, egal, ob draussen oder drinnen, meine Rübe auf Null-Linie zu fahren, da is dann noch nicht mal mehr Platz für Depris . Wichtig hierfür is.....Musik auffe Ohren. Da bin ich dann weiiiiiiiit weiiiiiiiiiiiiiit wech mippem Kopp 

Muss aber auch sagen....das Ergo und Rolle Unterschied wie Tach und Nacht is irgendwie.


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Februar 2009)

schieb hoch. 
heute scheint es trocken zu bleiben, evtl. mache ich nachmittags ne lockere asphalt runde.

gruß an alle
martin


----------



## mistermoo (24. Februar 2009)

thomas und michse wollen versuchen heute 1 einheit im wald abzustrampeln, hoffe wetter ändert sich nicht und bleibt trocken, von unten nass werden ist net so unangenehm wie von oben


----------



## mistermoo (24. Februar 2009)

so war schön mit tollen matsch pfützen, noch nicht gefahrenen trails, nen über kopf sturz von thomas (filmreif und nein hat sich nichts getan zum glück), nen bike was 3kg mehr wog, was an der 5cm matschschicht gelegen haben könnte
ca. 2.5 std 38km ca. 350hm


----------



## acid-driver (24. Februar 2009)

ich war auch n stündchen unterwegs heute. fast 18 km. guter schnitt für mich 

war evtl die letze fahrt mit dem acid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Februar 2009)

Das ist doch supi. 

Wenigstens ihr seid fleißig unterwegs.
Na ja, ich war auch nicht untätig, aber halt nicht draußen biken... 47:45min laufen und eine Stunde aufm Hometrainer...
Ich weiß jetzt, dass ich mit dem Bike, so wie es jetzt ist, wohl nicht mehr fahren werde 
Überweisungen sind in Auftrag, ich warte 

Bin mal gespannt wann es hinhaut. Seht ihr dann daran, dass hier Fotos von meinem Bike auftauchen... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (24. Februar 2009)

Nachdem heute mal wieder nix nach Plan gelaufen is....ein für mich extrem wichitger Termin wegen Krankheit gecancelt wurde, ich nen entsprechenden Hals getz habe, werde ich gleich 2-3 Std. ins Fitness-Studio verschwinden und mir richtig weh tun...

Fuc..... life derzeit!


----------



## tommi1223 (25. Februar 2009)

So nachdem michse sich ja gestern gelegt hat, bin ich nun auch noch krank, Rechter Ellbogen schmerzt (vom Sturz) und im linken Knie hab ich dermaßen Schmerzen (überbelastet)das wohl erst ma nen besuch beim Doc ansteht.Toll gelaufen........


tommi


----------



## apoptygma (25. Februar 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> So nachdem michse sich ja gestern gelegt hat, bin ich nun auch noch krank, Rechter Ellbogen schmerzt (vom Sturz) und im linken Knie hab ich dermaßen Schmerzen (überbelastet)das wohl erst ma nen besuch beim Doc ansteht.Toll gelaufen........
> 
> 
> tommi




 Das tut mir leid. Gute Besserung!

Gut, das Thema "wir testen mal die Belastbarkeit von Muskel und Gelenkgruppen aus" hatte ich ja auch das letzte Mal, Fazit: "Sein lassen" Geländefahren hin oder her....ich bleib da konsequent getz, denn ich merke, mein Rücken wird von Tag zu Tag ein wenig besser, vor allem in Kombination mit dem Krafttraining fürn Rücken. Wie schaut es bei Dir mit separatem Training für die Beinmuskeln aus, was Dein lädiertes Knie angeht? Ich selbst bin ja Knorpelgeschädigt inne Knie, muss da also auch recht drauf aufpasen.

1,5 Std. Kraft gestern, 45 Minuten Rudergerät noch dran gehängt.....war ne schöne Einheit gestern (was da allerdings gestern fürn Pack bei Mc Fit rumlief trotzte jeder Beschreibung)

Habt nen schönen Tag!


----------



## seppel82 (25. Februar 2009)

jemand lust auf ne gemütliche runde heute?? 
wollt so gegen zwei oder drei los...


----------



## apoptygma (25. Februar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> wollt so gegen zwei oder drei los...






*ditsch



Unabhängig davon, das mich bei Dir/Euch keine ruhige Runde erwartet, hab ich nachher wieder nen Date mit meiner Rolle... 

Aber ich werd hier auch heute eher die Griffel fallen lassen.


----------



## seppel82 (25. Februar 2009)

mittwochs --> 13 uhr feierabend


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Februar 2009)

arbeiten.....wie uncool 

habe hier mitgelesen und spontan mal feierabend gemacht, treffen mit mit sebastian um 15 uhr am eilper denkmal. 
wer bock hat, kommt dahin 

tour, selbecker hoch, am freilichmuseum rauf richtung zur strasse, dann straße weiter richtung flugplatz hoch zum goldberg, und tour ende.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich nicht.
Ich mache heute wohl mal gar nichts. Will mal zusehen, dass ich die Sache mit meinem Steuersatz gemacht kriege  und mit ganz ganz viel Glück flattern am WE (ziemlich unwahrscheinlich derzeit) dann die neuen Teile hier ein. Mitte nächster Woche sollte es aber hinhauen.
Wie sieht es denn am WE allgemein so aus? Fände es zwar unschön mit dem aktuellen "Schrott" rumzugurken, aber für euch würde ich da eine Ausnahme machen... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (25. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Will mal zusehen, dass ich die Sache mit meinem Steuersatz gemacht kriege  und mit ganz ganz viel Glück flattern am WE (ziemlich unwahrscheinlich derzeit) dann die neuen Teile hier ein. Mitte nächster Woche sollte es aber hinhauen.


 
haste bei bike-mailorder bestellt??

wochenende müsste klappen. weiss ich aber noch nich 100%ig...


----------



## apoptygma (25. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Fände es zwar unschön mit dem aktuellen "Schrott" rumzugurken, aber für euch würde ich da eine Ausnahme machen...
> 
> Gruß Kai




Wieso, haste die alten Ralph´s wieder aufgezogen??? 

Wies bei mir am WE aussieht, ist bekannt 

Aber fahrt ihr mal die Wege schonmal schön trocken


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Februar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> haste bei bike-mailorder bestellt??
> wochenende müsste klappen. weiss ich aber noch nich 100%ig...


Nein, habe ich nicht...
Privat, Überweisung ist immer ein Akt, aber gerade in Arbeit 
Boah, hat das weh getan...
Und wie es aussieht geht es bald weiter... 
Aber das ist Zukunftsmusik. Ich bin arm wie eine Kirchenmaus...



apoptygma schrieb:


> Wieso, haste die alten Ralph´s wieder aufgezogen???
> 
> Wies bei mir am WE aussieht, ist bekannt
> 
> Aber fahrt ihr mal die Wege schonmal schön trocken


Ich habe keine alten Ralph's, nur angefahrene 
Aber nein, das meinte ich nicht 

Es ist bekannt wie es bei dir am WE ausieht? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## acid-driver (25. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Es ist bekannt wie es bei dir am WE ausieht?




sie hat doch schon 234564 mal gesagt, das sie die rolle vorzieht...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sie hat doch schon 234564 mal gesagt, das sie die rolle vorzieht...


Ja, das habe ich schon mitgekriegt. Aber ich kann mich auch schwach daran erinnern, dass sie in der Zwischenzeit doch mal mit dem Bike draußen unterwegs war, wenn auch nur zu Testzwecken.
Und ich wollte nicht wissen, ob wir am WE alle zusammen durchs Gelände heizen, sondern nur, was allgemein so angedacht ist.
Hätte auch nix gegen eine ganz ruhige Runde auf Asphalt. Hauptsache mit Wencke fahren und Bike angucken... Sagen wir es doch wie es ist 

Aber scheinbar geht diesbezüglich nix... 
Wollte es wenigstens nicht unversucht lassen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## acid-driver (25. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hauptsache mit Wencke fahren und Bike angucken



letzteres würde auch schon reichen  wenn wir schon dabei sind 

hoffe meins kommt auch nächste woche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (25. Februar 2009)

Wird das kommende WE noch was konkretisiert?

Würd ja auch nach Hagen kommen...

Weiss einer, ob der Klein nen Selle Italia SLR TT hat und was der da kostet?


----------



## apoptygma (25. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, das habe ich schon mitgekriegt. Aber ich kann mich auch schwach daran erinnern, dass sie in der Zwischenzeit doch mal mit dem Bike draußen unterwegs war, wenn auch nur zu Testzwecken.
> Und ich wollte nicht wissen, ob wir am WE alle zusammen durchs Gelände heizen, sondern nur, was allgemein so angedacht ist.
> Hätte auch nix gegen eine ganz ruhige Runde auf Asphalt. Hauptsache mit Wencke fahren und Bike angucken... Sagen wir es doch wie es ist
> 
> ...





Du kannst so süss sein (wenn Du willst) 



Ja, nix anderes meinte ich ansich auch....mehr wie Asphalt wirds bei mir nicht geben, natürlich mit dem Stumpy  und mehr als ruhig. Samstag solls ganz schön werden und recht warm....

Ich mag halt gern in meinem Trainingsplan bleiben irgendwie, aber da kann ich tauschen *lach, und Samstag ne Tour fahren, aber eben ne friedliche, einschieben. Muss ja auch meinen neuen Camelbak testen . Verschieb ich mein Krafttraining eben auf Sonntag.


----------



## apoptygma (25. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Wird das kommende WE noch was konkretisiert?
> 
> Würd ja auch nach Hagen kommen...
> 
> Weiss einer, ob der Klein nen Selle Italia SLR TT hat und was der da kostet?



Ruf doch da mal an


----------



## acid-driver (25. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ...Muss ja auch meinen neuen Camelbak testen...



isser schon da?


----------



## apoptygma (25. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> isser schon da?



Jup, liegt inner Pack-Station Strasse rauf, muss da nachher ma hoch


----------



## Tasher82 (25. Februar 2009)

also Sa wäre ich bei trockenem Wetter auch dabei.
muss allerdings bis 13 Uhr arbeiten..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du kannst so süss sein (wenn Du willst)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mehr wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht wissen.
Wann können wir los? 

Asphalt klingt supi übrigens. Bin ich ja eh ein Freund von. Ich werde auch nicht jammern, sollte ich nicht in den Genuss von Höhenmetern kommen, ehrlich 

Na dann freue ich mich mal aufs Wochenende und hoffe, dass es einigermaßen fahrbares Wetter gibt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (25. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mehr wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht wissen.
> Wann können wir los?
> 
> Asphalt klingt supi übrigens. Bin ich ja eh ein Freund von. Ich werde auch nicht jammern, sollte ich nicht in den Genuss von Höhenmetern kommen, ehrlich
> ...



Ich freu mich auch..... , mal sehen, wer sich unsere Langweilerrunde noch antun will


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch..... , mal sehen, wer sich unsere Langweilerrunde noch antun will


Langweilerrunde? 
Also wenn ich mir die bislang feststehende Besetzung ansehe (du und ich), dann kann ich eine Langweillerrunde schon mal ausschließen... 

Wann ist endlich Wochenende... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Februar 2009)

vielleicht ich, aber es muss trocken bleiben und diesmal lasse ich mich führen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (25. Februar 2009)

würd mich evtl auch anschliessen..


----------



## apoptygma (26. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> vielleicht ich, aber es muss trocken bleiben und diesmal lasse ich mich führen



Du, da ist nicht viel mit führen....ich dachte mal wieder an den Nordic Walker Kampfkurs Ruhrradweg nach Bochum  und Retour . Also immer der Schnur nach *lach nur diesmal, Kai kann sich da noch gut dran erinnern, ohne doof warten anner Fähre und schon vorher abbiegen 

Samma. An alle Hagener hier....is eigentlich keiner von Euch noch bei Mc Fit???


----------



## seppel82 (26. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Samma. An alle Hagener hier....is eigentlich keiner von Euch noch bei Mc Fit???


 ich war mal. aber bei dem puplikum machts mir dort keinen spass...


----------



## apoptygma (26. Februar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ich war mal. aber bei dem puplikum machts mir dort keinen spass...



Da haste wohl wahr , aber ich rechne da mittlerweile Kosten gegen Zustand der Leute da *lach und die anderen Billig Buden sind ansich auch nur getarnte Nut....Bunker, wenn ich mir die Weiber da angucke, die mehr oder weniger eh nur doof rumlabern anne Geräte und den Sauerstoff wegatmen . Dann lieber süd/osteuropäische wie auch deutsche Poser-Kinder, die kann man wenigstens im Ton mippem IPod ausblenden 

Daher fragte ich ja inne Runde....es soll ja manchmal doch noch nen paar deutschsprachige Normalos da geben  (hab ich zumdinest da schon gesehen )


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Februar 2009)

wie nach bochum, mit dem fahrrad, oder packen wir die räder ins auto???


----------



## apoptygma (26. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wie nach bochum, mit dem fahrrad, oder packen wir die räder ins auto???



Also ich pack mein Rad auf jeden Fall vorher ins Auto 

Wird Grillwetter Samstag?


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Februar 2009)

und wo ist start und ziel???


----------



## Tasher82 (26. Februar 2009)

und wann?


----------



## apoptygma (26. Februar 2009)

Ob Samstag oder Sonntag gucken wir mal (Sonntags könnte Jenz noch mit, weil er Samstags arbeiten muss, Kai sagt zudem, das es Sonntag noch nen Ticken wärmer werden soll).....wann...gegen später Vormittag natürlich , Treffpunkt wo? Gute Frage...wenn wir den Radweg nehmen wollen Richtung Bochum und Retour können wir am Mopped-Platz ansetzen in Bathey, oder in Hengstey oder in Herdecke...das ansich gleich.

Is ja erst Freitag morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (26. Februar 2009)

Sonntag wäre mir auch lieber..
müßte Samstag  erst bis 13Uhr arbeiten  :kotz:


----------



## apoptygma (26. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre mir auch lieber..
> müßte Samstag  erst bis 13Uhr arbeiten  :kotz:



Wir gesagt, mirs gleich....  Kai auch (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe). Sonntag ist zwar wohl mit Sicherheit "mehr Verkehr" auf dem Ruhrradweg, aber da ICH ja eh ruhig fahren wollte .

Vielleicht können wir dabei auch nen kleinen Abstecher zum Hohenstein machen, gucken wir einfach mal.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre mir auch lieber..
> müßte Samstag  erst bis 13Uhr arbeiten  :kotz:


Sonntag ist doch ein Tag, auf den man siceinigen könnte, oder? Also, mal so allgemein und so.
Dann kann *Wal*traut  ihren Trainingsplan durchzuziehen, ich habe einen Tag länger Zeit meinen Steuersatz zu richten, das arbeitende Volk kann seiner Arbeit nachgehen, es ist noch mal ein Ticken wärmer und überhaupt 
Dass ich dann einen Tag länger auf die lang erwartete Tour warten muss... mein Gott, ich komm schon klar


----------



## apoptygma (26. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sonntag ist doch ein Tag, auf den man siceinigen könnte, oder? Also, mal so allgemein und so.
> Dann kann *Wal*traut  ihren Trainingsplan durchzuziehen, ich habe einen Tag länger Zeit meinen Steuersatz zu richten, das arbeitende Volk kann seiner Arbeit nachgehen, es ist noch mal ein Ticken wärmer und überhaupt
> Dass ich dann einen Tag länger auf die lang erwartete Tour warten muss... mein Gott, ich komm schon klar



Waltraut haut Dir Sonntag eins auf die Moppe 

Ich hab noch ne Wanderkarte von Steffen hier, wo die Hohensteiner Ecke drauf is (Wanderweg was weiss ich) Vielleicht lass ich mich doch zu nem minibisschen Waldautobahn überreden.

Gut, der Trainingsplan müsste dann nochma umgestellt werden *gg*, dann mach ich heute nur lockere 60 Minuten GA, morgen meine lange GA Einheit, Samstagabend Kraft und Sonntag Tour. Passt schon. Dann halten wir doch als Tag den Sonntag feste. Punkt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Waltraut haut Dir Sonntag eins auf die Moppe
> 
> Ich hab noch ne Wanderkarte von Steffen hier, wo die Hohensteiner Ecke drauf is (Wanderweg was weiss ich) Vielleicht lass ich mich doch zu nem minibisschen Waldautobahn überreden.
> 
> Gut, der Trainingsplan müsste dann nochma umgestellt werden *gg*, dann mach ich heute nur lockere 60 Minuten GA, morgen meine lange GA Einheit, Samstagabend Kraft und Sonntag Tour. Passt schon. Dann halten wir doch als Tag den Sonntag feste. Punkt


Ich freue mich auch dich wieder zu sehen 

Wanderkarte? Wanderweg? Bist wohl auf Konfrontation aus, wa?  Also von mir aus müssen wir die asphaltierten Wege am So. nicht verlassen. Aber wer bin ich?  Können wir ja dann mal schauen 

Na super, dann wollte ich es dir einfach machen und dafür sorgen, dass du dir nicht die Mühe machen musst, dienen Plan umzustricken und dann sowas.
ICH habe mein Bestes gegeben, mehr geht echt nicht... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Februar 2009)

ne im wald ist es bääääääähhhhhhh.....
war gestern  mit seb. im wald, voll ekelig. 
also ich stelle mich auf windschatten  und gemütliche fahrt auf asphalt ein  

samstag sonntag ist mir egal, aber wenns regnet fahre ich nicht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne im wald ist es bääääääähhhhhhh.....
> war gestern  mit seb. im wald, voll ekelig.
> also ich stelle mich auf windschatten  und gemütliche fahrt auf asphalt ein
> 
> samstag sonntag ist mir egal, aber wenns regnet fahre ich nicht mit.


Genau, wenn wir genug Leute sind, machen wir ein Mannschaftszeitfahren. So richtig mit "Belgischem Kreisel" oder wie sich das Ding schimpft 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Nein Waltraut, machen wir natürlich nicht!


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Februar 2009)

jo prima idee, aber ich fahre keinen meter im wind


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Februar 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> jo prima idee, aber ich fahre keinen meter im wind


Die Vorzeichen sind ja schon mal super


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Februar 2009)

Ach so
Bei mir ist auch nix mehr mit schnell und so...
Warum?
*Radkm Monat Februar*: 46,62 (3:03h) *stolzsei* 
*Laufkm Monat Februar*: 97,04 (11:28h) 
Und was habt ihr diesen Monat so runtergerissen? 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Da kommen noch 3:45h auf dem Homie zu... Scheíß Februar


----------



## Dark2308 (26. Februar 2009)

richtung bochum ist doch langweilig
richtung arnsberg ist da schon besser
zumal in diese richtung nicht soviel betrieb auf dem weg ist


----------



## apoptygma (26. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ach so
> Bei mir ist auch nix mehr mit schnell und so...
> Warum?
> *Radkm Monat Februar*: 46,62 (3:03h) *stolzsei*
> ...




Also...

240 km Rolle (9,5 Std)
83 km Draussen Rad (5:29)
6,6 km Laufen (57 Minuten und Ischiasanfall danach )

Gesamtstd. Sport im Februar bis heute (inkl. Krafttraining im Studio 22 Std 11 Minuten )

Dazu kommen noch ca. 25 km Rolle 1 Std, gleich noch zu, morgen gute 1,5 Std. ca 38 km und Samstag 1,5 Std. Kraft dazu, dann ist der Februar rum.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gesamtstd. Sport im Februar bis heute (inkl. Krafttraining im Studio 22 Std 11 Minuten )


Boah, da ist ja eine fleißig 
Ich komme nur auf 18:16h 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (26. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Boah, da ist ja eine fleißig
> Ich komme nur auf 18:16h
> 
> Gruß Kai



Gut, aber Laufen is mit Sicherheit anstregender als ne GA-Einheit auffer Rolle 

Insofern....

Ahso...16 Sport-Tage seien da noch erwähnt, auf die sich die Einheiten aufteilen

So, genug doof rumgeprollt *haha

Der Camelbak ist super Tussi mässig in Magenta/pink was weiss ich gehalten, aber für 29 Euro drauf geschi......


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, aber Laufen is mit Sicherheit anstregender als ne GA-Einheit auffer Rolle
> 
> Insofern....
> 
> ...


Hmmm, geht es um Anstrengung oder geht es um Trainingseffekt? Was rede ICH eigentlich von Trainingseffekt? Ich mache doch eh, fern ab jeder Norm, was ich will... 
Na ja, einigen wir uns darauf, dass es ein Scheíßmonat war und gut is 

Im letztzen Jahr kam ich noch auf 843,7km- draußen!  Ich muss also diesen Monat noch knapp 800km machen...  Nehmt euch also für So. ruhig eine handvoll mehr zu Essen mit, wer weiß, wofür es gut ist 

Gruß Kai


----------



## acid-driver (26. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Der Camelbak ist super Tussi mässig in Magenta/pink was weiss ich gehalten...



sag ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (26. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sag ich doch




Ja nu, lass mich auch ma ne bissken Tussi sein 



So, Stunde Rolle hinter mir. Die Krafteinheit im Studio vorgestern hat mich wohl doch nen bissken "Substanz gekostet". Der Muskelkater is doch nen bissken auf den Puls geschlagen .


----------



## mistermoo (26. Februar 2009)

wenn das sonntag alles so hinhaut, überlege ich gerade wer von euch der stärkste ist (und nein mein bike hat keinen gepäckträger, auch wenn es dafür genug platz hat und stabil genug wäre), um sonntag mein sauerstoffzelt mitzunehmen

wenn ich hier eure zahlen lese wird mir schlecht, need besseres wetter und nen street taugliches bike, hätte doch mal in der garage von meinem dad schauen sollen, vielleicht steht da noch eins meiner alten rennräder rum, wenn er das nicht auch schon verkauft hat wie mein uraltes merida (schnieeef)

sundern überstehe ich da wohl echt nur mit flachmann
@kai denk an das seil um mich zu ziehen in sundern


----------



## acid-driver (26. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ... nen street taugliches bike



hätte evtl nächste woche nen cube acid rahmen in 20" über...


----------



## apoptygma (26. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> wenn das sonntag alles so hinhaut, überlege ich gerade wer von euch der stärkste ist (und nein mein bike hat keinen gepäckträger, auch wenn es dafür genug platz hat und stabil genug wäre), um sonntag mein sauerstoffzelt mitzunehmen
> 
> wenn ich hier eure zahlen lese wird mir schlecht, need besseres wetter und nen street taugliches bike, hätte doch mal in der garage von meinem dad schauen sollen, vielleicht steht da noch eins meiner alten rennräder rum, wenn er das nicht auch schon verkauft hat wie mein uraltes merida (schnieeef)
> 
> ...



Is Quatsch. Grundlagenausdauer zu fahren/laufen, heisst nicht zwangsläufig, vor allem nicht nach der kurzen Zeit, das man wie nen Geisteskranker heizen kann . Dafür brauchts nen wenig mehr. Und vor allem für mich, die einfach was die Kraftausdauer angeht, noch extrem viel tun muss. Aber um das zu erreichen, isses nunmal nötig, das abzuspulen. Wenns Wetter besser wird, wird die km-Leistung sicherlich noch nen Ticken höher ausfallen, sogar ausfallen müssen, vor allem im Gelände 

Und unabhängig davon.....ich hader ja immer noch mit meinem Rücken, bin da mehr als vorsichtig. Insofern wid man von mir die nächsten Wochen keine Heldentaten sehen.

Sundern is mir schon wichtig...da mit Rückenweh durchzupreschen muss nicht.


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Februar 2009)

meld, meld, wieviel, und machmal foddos, habe interesse, ERSTER!!!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> @kai denk an das seil um mich zu ziehen in sundern


Ich werde einen Teufel tun und mir zusätzlich noch einen Klotz ans Bein binden. Ist schon schwer genug alles 
Außerdem mache ich mir sicher kein Seil an meine superleichte Überfliegerfastnixwieg-Sattelstütze, vom Chinamann... 

Aber ich denke an das Geld, dass du noch von mir kriegst *schäm* *imBodenversink* *offgehe* *nichtmehrwiederkomm* *eineschöneZeitwünsch* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















Na wenn das kein Anreiz ist mitzukommen, dann weiß ich es auch nicht... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (26. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich werde einen Teufel tun und mir zusätzlich noch einen Klotz ans Bein binden. Ist schon schwer genug alles
> Außerdem mache ich mir sicher kein Seil an meine superleichte Überfliegerfastnixwieg-Sattelstütze, vom Chinamann...
> 
> Aber ich denke an das Geld, dass du noch von mir kriegst *schäm* *imBodenversink* *offgehe* *nichtmehrwiederkomm* *eineschöneZeitwünsch*
> ...



das seil kommt um deinen hüfte, fertig aus
ja ja das machen wir schon mite dollares

der anreiz ist eher mit euch zu fahren, dollares bekomme ich woanders auch hehe


----------



## apoptygma (26. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> das seil kommt um deinen hüfte, fertig aus
> ja ja das machen wir schon mite dollares



Mein Hase wird hier nicht als Zugpferd missbraucht, und außerdem musser mit nem Bier im Ziel auf mich warten...... 

Dazu ist es nötig, das er vor mir da ankommt, was er aber nur schafft, wenn er nicht noch Dich ziehen muss.

Du darfst Dich doch an meinen Popo hängen, hab ich doch gesagt, und ich peitsch Dich dann schon da durch..vesprochen *diabolischgrins


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Februar 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> das seil kommt um deinen hüfte, fertig aus
> ja ja das machen wir schon mite dollares
> 
> der anreiz ist eher mit euch zu fahren, dollares bekomme ich woanders auch hehe


Warte mal ab, bis Sundern passt kein Seil mehr um meine Hüften *BOOM*

Die Dollares sollten auch nur ein Anreiz sein, deinen A**** mal wieder aufs Bike zu schwingen...  sagt einer mit einer Km-Leistung von 46km diesen Monat... :kotz:

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und was habt ihr diesen Monat so runtergerissen?
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Da kommen noch 3:45h auf dem Homie zu... Scheíß Februar



Ein bischen mehr aber jetzt ist Schluß mit lüstig.
Mich hat heute Nachmittag eine nette junge Frau vom Radel geholt.
Rad ist nur noch Schrott und meine HWS ist auch im Ar§§§


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ein bischen mehr aber jetzt ist Schluß mit lüstig.
> Mich hat heute Nachmittag eine nette junge Frau vom Radel geholt.
> Rad ist nur noch Schrott und meine HWS ist auch im Ar§§§



Das darf doch nicht wahr sein!
Wie lange biste raus? Bike echt nicht zu retten?

Das ist doch große Scheíße...

Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall...

Gruß Kai
und Kppf hoch


----------



## apoptygma (26. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ein bischen mehr aber jetzt ist Schluß mit lüstig.
> Mich hat heute Nachmittag eine nette junge Frau vom Radel geholt.
> Rad ist nur noch Schrott und meine HWS ist auch im Ar§§§






Nee ne?

S C H EI SS E!

Oh weia....wie gehts Dir denn???? Sehr schlimmes weh? Oh Mann


----------



## astral67 (26. Februar 2009)

Von mir auch gute Besserung.

Kopf hoch, Uwe


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das darf doch nicht wahr sein!
> Wie lange biste raus? Bike echt nicht zu retten?
> 
> Das ist doch große Scheíße...
> ...



Vorderrad Schrott, Gabel eventuell auch und der Rahmen hat Dellen!
Ich hoff das die Prellungen schnell zurück gegen und ich wenigsten Strassen Runden mir dem Crosser machen kann.
Sundern wartet auf mich


----------



## acid-driver (26. Februar 2009)

sah die wenigstens gut aus und hatte auch noch schuld?

gute besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Vorderrad Schrott, Gabel eventuell auch und der Rahmen hat Dellen!
> Ich hoff das die Prellungen schnell zurück gegen und ich wenigsten Strassen Runden mir dem Crosser machen kann.
> Sundern wartet auf mich


Alle drei Sachen habe ich leider nicht in der Verlosung, auch wenn ich gerade großen Umbau mache...
Hmmmm Prellungen. Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen.
Sundern ohne Uwe ist ja wie Schalten mit Deore  Geht ja mal gar nicht...

Halte uns hier mal auf dem Laufenden, wie es dir geht und so 

Auch wenn es schlimm klingt, aber Sundern wartet nicht auf dich... 

Ich wünsche dir trotzdem Alles Gute und eine schnelle Genesung 
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (26. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Vorderrad Schrott, Gabel eventuell auch und der Rahmen hat Dellen!
> Ich hoff das die Prellungen schnell zurück gegen und ich wenigsten Strassen Runden mir dem Crosser machen kann.
> Sundern wartet auf mich




Drauf gesch.... werd ersma wieder heile *schimpf

Ich denke mal, Du wirst erst morgen oder übermorgen merken, was wirklich alles weh tut und geprellt is.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Februar 2009)

Danke schön für die guten Wünsche.
Ich denk auch das es morgen richtig lüstig wird mit den Schmerzen.
Da ich auf dem Radweg (ABC Gevelsberg) unterwegs war und die gute Frau aus einer Einfahrt kamm ist die Schuld frage geklärt. So und nun such ir mir ein schönes neues aus.


----------



## acid-driver (26. Februar 2009)

wenn du jetzt nen cube bestellst, kannst sundern aber knicken... kann ich nicht empfehlen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Danke schön für die guten Wünsche.
> Ich denk auch das es morgen richtig lüstig wird mit den Schmerzen.
> Da ich auf dem Radweg (ABC Gevelsberg) unterwegs war und die gute Frau aus einer Einfahrt kamm ist die Schuld frage geklärt. So und nun such ir mir ein schönes neues aus.


Schon was ins Auge gefasst?
Mach das besser heute noch, morgen haste sicher keine Lust... *duck*

Kai
P.S.: Kommste inne Zeitung?


----------



## apoptygma (26. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Danke schön für die guten Wünsche.
> Ich denk auch das es morgen richtig lüstig wird mit den Schmerzen.
> Da ich auf dem Radweg (ABC Gevelsberg) unterwegs war und die gute Frau aus einer Einfahrt kamm ist die Schuld frage geklärt. So und nun such ir mir ein schönes neues aus.



Ohweia!

Jo, das stimmt allerdings 

Ich wünsch Dir eine gute Nacht und vor allem, morgen ein nicht so traumatisches Aufstehen.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wenn du jetzt nen cube bestellst, kannst sundern aber knicken... kann ich nicht empfehlen


 
Da ich ja ein eingefleischer Canyon Fahrer bin wird es wohl auch ein AL 9 werden.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Da ich ja ein eingefleischer Canyon Fahrer bin wird es wohl auch ein AL 9 werden.


Und ich hatte gedacht, du könntest jetzt mal einen gescheiten Hobel fahren... 

Na ja, wird sicher gut werden. Und für mich in Sundern reicht es auch so locker. Aber es kommt der Tag, an dem... schaun mer mal. 

Werd erstmal wieder gesund 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und ich hatte gedacht, du könntest jetzt mal einen gescheiten Hobel fahren...
> 
> Na ja, wird sicher gut werden. Und für mich in Sundern reicht es auch so locker. Aber es kommt der Tag, an dem... schaun mer mal.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe das ich am WE die erste Strassenrunde machen kann.
Eventuell in Hagen an der Ruhr


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ich am WE die erste Strassenrunde machen kann.
> Eventuell in Hagen an der Ruhr


Ich sag es mal so:
1. Werd' morgen erstmal wach!  Danach sehen wir weiter
2. Wir machen am So. Mannschaftszeitfahren. Weiß grad nicht, ob du da mithalten kannst *belgischkreisel*

Würde mich freuen, dich da irgendwo zu treffen... 
Und Canyon ist voll super, bestimmt 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

Wochenende lacht uns entgegen.

Meinereiner hat für morgen nen Ruhetag geplant, dafür wird sie gleich, weil das Wetter ja so motivierend is, welch Überraschung, Ihre Rolle bemühen und heute Abend die fällige Krafteinheit, die für morgen geplant war, vorziehen. Dann hab ich morgen mal frei 

Weil irgednwie hab ich auch Bock, morgen mal nen langen Schlaf- und Lese- und Gammeltag einzulegen 

Ich wünsch Euch schomma ähnlich erzwungene Motivation 

P.S.
@Kai
Ich soll Dir, von dem Herren der komischen Sprüche hier ausrichten, gerade DU stehst doch jetzt erst am Anfang Deiner Leistungsmöglichkeiten, trainier so gut es geht und fahr Wetter wieder mit mit!!!! Als Nachsatz kam, wie sollte es anders sein "...oder isser nen Mädchen?"


----------



## seppel82 (27. Februar 2009)

ich meld mich hier einfach mal fürn sonntag an. 
ich pack nen bar mehr auf die reifen und versuch mich mit dem asphalt abzufinden..
oder hab ich da was von wanderwegen gelesen??
hätt ich persönlich nix gegen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Ich soll Dir, von dem Herren der komischen Sprüche hier ausrichten, gerade DU stehst doch jetzt erst am Anfang Deiner Leistungsmöglichkeiten, trainier so gut es geht und fahr Wetter wieder mit mit!!!! Als Nachsatz kam, wie sollte es anders sein "...oder isser nen Mädchen?"


Ja, ne, ich bin ja jetzt schon so toll und noch so jung und überhaupt. Um ehrlich zu sein, kann ich es nicht mehr hören 
Fehlende Körperbeherrschung mangels Bewegung in der Kindheit und das Ablehnen gewisser Trainingsgrundsätze werden schon verhindern, dass ich Dinge erreiche, die mir hier als "machbar" angepriesen werden...
Ja, es liegt an mir, aber es ist okay so 
Die Kindheit ist vorbei, aber vielleicht wandelt es sich ja doch noch zum Guten. Wer weiß...
Ich bin mir, auch wenn sich das für dich/euch evtl. komisch anhört, nicht sicher, ob ich in der Race-Fraktion richtig aufgehoben bin. Wirklich richtig fühle ich mich da aber auch nicht. 

Ein Start in Wetter ist sicher machbar, aber man muss sich auch einfach die Frage stellen, ob so ein Rennen das richtige für mich ist, sprich, ob es Sinn macht, dort anzutreten. Ich komme ja auch nicht auf die Idee, mich zur Megavalanche anzumelden, weil ich am Renntag evtl. eine gewisse Kondition haben könnte. Die Strecke in Wetter ist derzeit, sowohl vom fahrtechnischen Anspruch, als auch vom Profil her, einfach zu heftig.

Und bevor ich weiterhin nur Müll schreibe, schleiche ich mich wieder weg...

Euch allen ein angenehmes Wochenende 
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Bin kein Määäädschen


----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ich meld mich hier einfach mal fürn sonntag an.
> ich pack nen bar mehr auf die reifen und versuch mich mit dem asphalt abzufinden..
> oder hab ich da was von wanderwegen gelesen??
> hätt ich persönlich nix gegen



Hi Seb!

Ja, ich hatte so überlegt, so Richtung Hohenstein zu fahren. Müssen wir dann halt mal sehen wer wie so Bock hat.

Ich hab meine Rad-Einheit schon durch, gleich ersma nen Stündchen Heia machen


----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ein Start in Wetter ist sicher machbar, aber man muss sich auch einfach die Frage stellen, ob so ein Rennen das richtige für mich ist, sprich, ob es Sinn macht, dort anzutreten. Ich komme ja auch nicht auf die Idee, mich zur Megavalanche anzumelden, weil ich am Renntag evtl. eine gewisse Kondition haben könnte. Die Strecke in Wetter ist derzeit, sowohl vom fahrtechnischen Anspruch, als auch vom Profil her, einfach zu heftig.
> 
> Und bevor ich weiterhin nur Müll schreibe, schleiche ich mich wieder weg...
> 
> ...




Schau halt wies in Sundern läuft, Du hast doch die Wetter-Strecke quasi vor der Tür....da haste schon nen irren Vorteil gegenüber denen, die weiter anreisen. Du könntest doch gerade hier super dafür trainieren, aber ich hör getz auf zu quengeln


----------



## astral67 (27. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, ne, ich bin ja jetzt schon so toll und noch so jung und überhaupt...Blah... Strecke in Wetter ist derzeit, sowohl vom fahrtechnischen Anspruch...Blubb....als auch vom Profil her, einfach zu heftig...und bevor ich weiterhin nur Müll schreibe...
> 
> P.S.: Bin kein Määäädschen



Doch!


----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Doch!



Gut, bei dem Profil in Wetter kann und darf man auch Mädchen sein, das ist schon relativ brutal die Nummer, da Du da wohl keinen Minute zum ausruhen hast, nirgendwo. Mein Kollege ist die Nummer schon 2 mal meine ich gefahren, und selbst er sagt, das er nur mit Anschlag da überhaupt gut durchkam und danach schon sehr sehr platt war.

Ach und wenn.....fahren Kai und ich da zum Anfeuern unseres Team-Besten hin, und wenn Fabian da wohl auch fährt, feuern wir ihn gleich mit an und freuen uns, das wir uns nicht da quälen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Doch!


Da haste mir aber gut einen zum Denken mitgegeben 
Zum Glück ist Wochenende... *puuh*

Kai
P.S.: Also diskutieren wollte ich meinen Beitrag eigentlich nicht  Allerdings ist es so, dass der Februar einfach ein Scheíßmonat war, es derzeit trüb draußen ist und meine Kommentare derzeit entsprechend ausfallen, was die Selbstbetrachtung angeht 
Ich kann euch aber versichern. Es gibt keinen Anlass zur Sorge


----------



## astral67 (27. Februar 2009)

Tröste Dich, Kai...

Ich bin dann nämlich auchn Mädchen 

Ich bin auch nicht wirklich viel gefahren in diesem Monat und in Wetter werde ich definitiv auch nicht an den Start gehen 

Wenn ich das hier so richtig rauslese, wollt ihr lieber am Sonntag biken.
An sich kein Problem, aber ich möchte nicht auf der Strasse fahren. Habt ihr wirklich vor, ne vollkommen waldfreie Runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Tröste Dich, Kai...
> 
> Ich bin dann nämlich auchn Mädchen
> 
> ...


Nee, du bist kein Mädchen, das wüsste ich 
Aber meine Vorzeichen sind ganz andere, wie ich ja heute wieder lesen musste 

Was heißt nicht wirklich viel? 46km! Wer bietet weniger? 

Ja, wir wollen am Sonntag fahren. Und wenn es nach mir geht, verlassen wir die Straße nicht. Aber das lass ich andere entscheiden 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Da haste mir aber gut einen zum Denken mitgegeben
> Zum Glück ist Wochenende... *puuh*
> 
> Kai
> ...



Uns fehlt allen die Sonne Hase, das is nunma so. Sonntag mach ich Dir die Sonne, versprochen


----------



## Tasher82 (27. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach und wenn.....fahren Kai und ich da zum Anfeuern unseres Team-Besten hin, und wenn Fabian da wohl auch fährt, feuern wir ihn gleich mit an und freuen uns, das wir uns nicht da quälen



... ob das hilft beim durchkommen hehe 

hab ich eigentlich was überlesen oder steht noch kein genauer Treffpunkt für Sonntag fest?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Uns fehlt allen die Sonne Hase, das is nunma so. Sonntag mach ich Dir die Sonne, versprochen


Na dann sollte ja alles paletti sein nach dem So. 

Also von der Teile-Front gibt es leider noch nix neues.
Allerdings ist mein Bruder derzeit noch hier. Er hat mir heute meinen Steuersatz wieder gerichtet. Von dem her steht einer Tour am So. ansich nur noch wenig im Weg. Am ersten fällt mir hier die Frage ein, *wann *und *wo *genau treffen und *wie *hinkommen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Tröste Dich, Kai...
> 
> Ich bin dann nämlich auchn Mädchen
> 
> ...




Martin legte Veto ein gegen Wald, weils einfach jetzt zu mockig is, Kai ist ja sowieso eher der Asphalt-König, Strasse is ja auch relativ, es wird überwiegend Radweg sein. Ggf. wird nen kurzer Abstecher zum Hohenstein oder so gemacht, damit wir wenigsten nen paar HM haben, was aber überwiegend auch nur wenn Wanderweg und Asphalt is.

Alles in allem wollte ich meinen GA Bereich eben nicht verlassen, so einfach isses  (genau, ICH ICH ICH) .


----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ... ob das hilft beim durchkommen hehe
> 
> hab ich eigentlich was überlesen oder steht noch kein genauer Treffpunkt für Sonntag fest?




Nee, genauen haben wir noch nicht. Hast nix überlesen. Wie wäre es allgemein mit dem Mopped-Platz in Bathey? Da können die Anreiser mit Auto super parken (so wie ich *hihi).

Wie gesagt, wir versuchen dann, Dich in Wetter so gut es geht zu "betreuen" wenn Du magst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Martin legte Veto ein gegen Wald, weils einfach jetzt zu mockig is, Kai ist ja sowieso eher der Asphalt-König, Strasse is ja auch relativ, es wird überwiegend Radweg sein. Ggf. wird nen kurzer Abstecher zum Hohenstein oder so gemacht, damit wir wenigsten nen paar HM haben, was aber überwiegend auch nur wenn Wanderweg und Asphalt is.
> 
> Alles in allem wollte ich meinen GA Bereich eben nicht verlassen, so einfach isses  (genau, ICH ICH ICH) .


Radwege sind die Killertrails, wie man gestern hier lesen konnte...

Habe ich da wirklich grad was von "HM" gelesen? 
Kenne zwei Übersetzungen, wovon nur eine wirklich passt. Es soll wirklich mal merklich bergauf gehen? Bin ja ganz fasziniert... Aber man kann auch auf der Geraden gucken, wer den größten "Bums" hat. Aber das hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (27. Februar 2009)

mhh na das nehm ich doch gern an..
Moppedparkplatz ist ok.. kann ich locker hin radeln..

Uhrzeit wird noch entschieden denk ich..

wer ist denn definitiv dabei?


endlich wieder Gesellschaft beim biken


----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Radwege sind die Killertrails, wie man gestern hier lesen konnte...
> 
> Habe ich da wirklich grad was von "HM" gelesen?
> Kenne zwei Übersetzungen, wovon nur eine wirklich passt. Es soll wirklich mal merklich bergauf gehen? Bin ja ganz fasziniert... Aber man kann auch auf der Geraden gucken, wer den größten "Bums" hat. Aber das hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor...
> ...



Macht wasser wollt....ich "bumse" nicht *hahah Schenkelklopf 

Das Dir nur nicht wieder, wenn, kurz vor Hattingen der Schaltzug knallt ne?


----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> mhh na das nehm ich doch gern an..
> Moppedparkplatz ist ok.. kann ich locker hin radeln..
> 
> Uhrzeit wird noch entschieden denk ich..
> ...



Jup, das entscheiden wir noch, wenn wir wissen, wie wir Kai da hin bekommen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Jup, das entscheiden wir noch, wenn wir wissen, wie wir Kai da hin bekommen


Aber wenn der gute Fabian dahin radelt, sollte es doch ein leichtes sein, mich irgendwo aufzusammeln, oder sehe ich das falsch? 

Hier wird nicht gebumst oder geknallt... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (27. Februar 2009)

kleine Zwischfrage ..

..wieso rollt er sich net locker ein dahin  

könnt sich ja sogar wieder treffen, wie beim letzten Mal..


naja bin später nochmal on   muss jetzt nochmal zur Firma.  grrrr


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> kleine Zwischfrage ..
> 
> ..wieso rollt er sich net locker ein dahin
> 
> könnt sich ja sogar wieder treffen, wie beim letzten Mal..


Bin ich er?
Wenn ja, dann kann ich dir verraten, tue ich das. Aber wenn man nicht weiß, wie man hinkommt, wo man hinkommen soll, ist das mit dem Einrollen sone Sache 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Wenn du mich irgendwo einsammelst, wo ich kenne, habe ich kein Problem


----------



## eminem7905 (27. Februar 2009)

wie gesagt bin dabei, habe die beiträge schnell überflogen, wann und wo treffen wir uns sonntag, bin erst wieder sonntag morgen online, also bis dahin.


----------



## Dark2308 (27. Februar 2009)

wann seid ihr denn in wengern an dem schlauchautomaten von conti
so kann man von gevelsberg leicht zum ruhrtalweg kommen


----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> wann seid ihr denn in wengern an dem schlauchautomaten von conti
> so kann man von gevelsberg leicht zum ruhrtalweg kommen



Keine Ahnung, das kommt wohl schwer auf den Zeitpunkt des Treffs an. Ich denk mal gute 30-40 Minuten nach TP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (27. Februar 2009)

@Kai

naja B7 kennst du ja 
wollt eigentlich über Volmarstein dort hin.. dann müßtest allerdings den Berg zu mir hoch..

Alternative wäre treffen wie beim letzten Mal und dann durch die ganze City


----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> 
> naja B7 kennst du ja
> wollt eigentlich über Volmarstein dort hin.. dann müßtest allerdings den Berg zu mir hoch..
> ...




Kai und Berghoch????? Das macht der im Leben nicht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> 
> naja B7 kennst du ja
> wollt eigentlich über Volmarstein dort hin.. dann müßtest allerdings den Berg zu mir hoch..
> ...


Jo, B7 ist mir ein Begriff 

Also ich wäre ja, der Einfachheit halber, ohne zu wissen wo der Treffpunkt ist, für Vogelsang als Treffpunkt von uns 

So. durch die City ist doch voll toll, oder nicht?
Also wenn du mich irgendwo auf der B7 zwischen ABC und Hagen Hbf einsammeln würdest, fände ich das voll super 
Wo auf dieser Strecke, ist mir dann total egal...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (27. Februar 2009)

naja hab doch gesagt zum einrollen..
von der B7 hier hoch sind schlappe 100hm..

@Kai
danach gehts selbe wieder runter ;-)


----------



## Tasher82 (27. Februar 2009)

ok können uns auch haus vogelsang treffen und durch die city aber minimum 30min vorher..

würd ich jetzt so schätzen..  

oder bolzen wir da schon hin? ))))


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ok können uns auch haus vogelsang treffen und durch die city aber minimum 30min vorher..
> 
> würd ich jetzt so schätzen..
> 
> oder bolzen wir da schon hin? ))))


Sounds good 

Nee, ist doch So. 
Schön ruhig, kein Stress, keine Hektik 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sounds good
> 
> Nee, ist doch So.
> Schön ruhig, kein Stress, keine Hektik
> ...




Was mit Dir denn los????? Also ich hätt getz wetten können, Du bettelst um die Höhenmeter über Volmarstein????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Was mit Dir denn los????? Also ich hätt getz wetten können, Du bettelst um die Höhenmeter über Volmarstein????


Bin außer Form... 
Nee, weiß einfach nicht, wo es da lang geht. Diese "Spannung" klemme ich mir dann besser 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (27. Februar 2009)

gut dann wie gehabt..

nur mit 30min bin ich mir noch etwas unsicher..
erscheint mir recht eng bis zum Moppedparkplatz..

bitte um mithilfe, was meint der ortskundige Rest hier..


wetter soll ja top werden   *scheißdiewandanistdasschön*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> gut dann wie gehabt..
> 
> nur mit 30min bin ich mir noch etwas unsicher..
> erscheint mir recht eng bis zum Moppedparkplatz..
> ...


Zur Not machen wir das allseits beliebte Mannschaftszeitfahren dahin 
Wenn es wirklich so warm wird, macht es ja auch nichts, am Treffpunkt einen Moment zu warten... Was in erster Linie uns betrifft (zu früh am Treffpunkt), kann auch auf den Rest angewandt werden (zu spät am Treffpunkt). Aber soweit wird es schon nicht kommen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> gut dann wie gehabt..
> 
> nur mit 30min bin ich mir noch etwas unsicher..
> erscheint mir recht eng bis zum Moppedparkplatz..
> ...



Also....ich denke mal, das ihr 40-45 Minuten einplanen solltet wenn ihr komplett über die B7 über Eckesey rüber aufn Radweg Richtung Hengstey fahrt ohne Euch da schon die Beine dumpf zu gurken.


----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Zur Not machen wir das allseits beliebte Mannschaftszeitfahren dahin
> Wenn es wirklich so warm wird, macht es ja auch nichts, am Treffpunkt einen Moment zu warten... Was in erster Linie uns betrifft (zu früh am Treffpunkt), kann auch auf den Rest angewandt werden (zu spät am Treffpunkt). Aber soweit wird es schon nicht kommen
> 
> Gruß Kai



Wäre 11 Uhr fürn Treffpunkt ok?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also....ich denke mal, das ihr 40-45 Minuten einplanen solltet wenn ihr komplett über die B7 über Eckesey rüber aufn Radweg Richtung Hengstey fahrt ohne Euch da schon die Beine dumpf zu gurken.


Wir machen das in 20mins...
Ich spann ihn vorne ein, lehne mich zurück und komme tiefenentspannt an... 

Ja, 11Uhr ist von mir aus okay 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wir machen das in 20mins...
> Ich spann ihn vorne ein, lehne mich zurück und komme tiefenentspannt an...
> 
> Ja, 11Uhr ist von mir aus okay
> ...



Kannst Du Dich noch ungefähr dran erinnern, wieviele km das so ungefähr bis kurz vor Hattingen waren?


----------



## Tasher82 (27. Februar 2009)

alles klar..

10.30Uhr an der B7 ..
.. sprich 11Uhr ( +- 10min   je nachdem wie schnell ich Kai da hoch schieben kann )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Kannst Du Dich noch ungefähr dran erinnern, wieviele km das so ungefähr bis kurz vor Hattingen waren?


Kennst mich doch...
Ich weiß von nix, sorry 


Tasher82 schrieb:


> alles klar..
> 10.30Uhr an der B7 ..
> .. sprich 11Uhr ( +- 10min   je nachdem wie schnell ich Kai da hoch schieben kann )


Wir können auch 10:15Uhr sagen 
Will ja nicht, dass du dich schon beim "mich-ziehen" verausgabst 

Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (27. Februar 2009)

@Kai und Tasher 
wenn ihr euch am haus vogelsang trefft klink ich mich ein. 1030 klingt auch machbar...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> @Kai und Tasher
> wenn ihr euch am haus vogelsang trefft klink ich mich ein. 1030 klingt auch machbar...


Da wird sich der Fabian freuen.
Dann kann er sich mit dir abwechseln, wenn es darum geht, mich zum Treffpunkt windzuschatten... 

Ich höre ja schon auf... 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (27. Februar 2009)

kanns kaum erwarten ;-)

aber freut mich auch.. haben uns ja noch net kennengelernt..

p.s. eigentlich heut schon jemand was von Uwe gehört? wie es ihm nach der Nacht so geht?!?!?!?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> p.s. eigentlich heut schon jemand was von Uwe gehört? wie es ihm nach der Nacht so geht?!?!?!?


Also ich nicht... 

Ob er durchkommt? 
Ich hoffe mal auf ein baldiges Lebenszeichen von ihm.
Bin ja auch gespannt, wie es ihm geht...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> kanns kaum erwarten ;-)
> 
> aber freut mich auch.. haben uns ja noch net kennengelernt..
> 
> p.s. eigentlich heut schon jemand was von Uwe gehört? wie es ihm nach der Nacht so geht?!?!?!?



Ich lebe noch und wenn nix da zwischen kommt zieh ich euch Sonntagmorgen mit dem Crosser nach Hagen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich lebe noch und wenn nix da zwischen kommt zieh ich euch Sonntagmorgen mit dem Crosser nach Hagen


Der King lebt! 
Freut mich, dass es dir scheinbar einigermaßen geht... 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ist das mit So. dein Ernst?


----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2009)

Sag dem Bike-Tier da oben bitte mal, das wir keinen Schnitt von 30 planen 

Hey Uwe.....ich hoff, es geht Dir einigermaßen....ich verkrümel mich getz ins Studio...bis nachher.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Der King lebt!
> Freut mich, dass es dir scheinbar einigermaßen geht...
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Ist das mit So. dein Ernst?



Sind alles nur Prellungen (tut weh) ich hoffe das ich bis Sonntag ne Strassenrunde hin bekomme.
Ob ich da allerdings schon die komplette Runde mit halten kann weis ich nicht.
Zwei Tage Pause muss reichen um ein neues Radel zu besorgen!
Also wenn es  irgend wie geht komm ich Sonntag ein Stück mit wenn ich darf.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Sind alles nur Prellungen (tut weh) ich hoffe das ich bis Sonntag ne Strassenrunde hin bekomme.
> Ob ich da allerdings schon die komplette Runde mit halten kann weis ich nicht.
> Zwei Tage Pause muss reichen um ein neues Radel zu besorgen!
> Also wenn es  irgend wie geht komm ich Sonntag ein Stück mit wenn ich darf.


Bei dir sind 2 Tage ohne Training ja auch gleich locker 300km weniger in der Jahresbilanz... Kann schon verstehen, dass es dich aufs Rad zieht.
DU, nicht mithalten, mit uns?  Mit soner Aussage wäre ich vorsichtig 
Also von mir aus kannste gerne mitkommen, klar. Bist alt genug, kannst selbst entscheiden ob es geht 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (27. Februar 2009)

@Kai

siehst du wird das doch noch was mit dem belgischen Kreisel zum Treffpunkt 

@Uwe

schön zu hören das noch alles dran ist und sicher wenn du magst komm mit..  hab ich die Aussage richtig gedeutet, das du schon nene neuen Untersatz besorgt hast? RESPEKT !!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> 
> siehst du wird das doch noch was mit dem belgischen Kreisel zum Treffpunkt
> 
> ...


Yibbie, belgischer Kreisel 
Aber jetzt wo Uwe dabei ist, können wir uns das Kreiseln auch sparen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Uwe
> hab ich die Aussage richtig gedeutet, das du schon nene neuen Untersatz besorgt hast? RESPEKT !!!



Noch nicht ganz aber so gut wie guckst du hier 
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=805


----------



## Tasher82 (27. Februar 2009)

*smile* ja da wird mir jemand immer sympathischer


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> *smile* ja da wird mir jemand immer sympathischer



währe dann mein 3 aus koblenz


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

Ich sach es mal so:
Ganz nett 

Ist sicher nicht schlecht und hat bei Bedarf noch Luft nach unten (gewichtstechnisch, meine ich).  Aber ist halt auch die Frage, ob man das will... 

Abgebildet wird es mit dem XTR-Pedal, geliefert wird es ganz ohne. Ich sag nix... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (27. Februar 2009)

naja uwe ohne pedale ...

da könnten wir glatt ne reelle Chance haben


----------



## acid-driver (27. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz aber so gut wie guckst du hier
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=805



geile gabel 

@ alle anderen: ihr mit eurem understatement immer...das geht schon seit mindestens 8 seiten so...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Abgebildet wird es mit dem XTR-Pedal, geliefert wird es ganz ohne. Ich sag nix...
> 
> Gruß Kai



da hast du ja auch schon fast ein halbe Canyon

Und vom Gewicht her werde ich ein "S" ordern und am Fahrer kann man auch noch arbeiten.
So 1 bis 2 kilo sind noch drin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> understatement


Inwiefern?


Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> da hast du ja auch schon fast ein halbe Canyon


Nee, ich habe Deore- noch! 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Inwiefern?
> 
> Nee, ich habe Deore- noch!
> 
> Kai



XTR Pedale


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> XTR Pedale


Ach so.
Ja nee, is klar 

Kai


----------



## acid-driver (27. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Inwiefern?



ihr mit eurem: ach ich bin zu langsam, der andere könnte schneller sein, berge komm ich garnicht hoch...

ich dachte radfahren sollte spaßmachen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ihr mit eurem: ach ich bin zu langsam, der andere könnte schneller sein, berge komm ich garnicht hoch...
> 
> ich dachte radfahren sollte spaßmachen?


Was soll ich denn denken, bei meiner Km-Leistung?
*gespanntsei*

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ihr mit eurem: ach ich bin zu langsam, der andere könnte schneller sein, berge komm ich garnicht hoch...
> 
> ich dachte radfahren sollte spaßmachen?



Da fühle ich mal nicht angesprochen!
Allerdings hab ich manchmal das Gefühl wenn einer mal schnell unterwegs ist das das auch nicht gern gesehen ist. Vielleicht irre ich mich aber auch.
Aber wie du schon sagt die Hauptsache ist radfahren und Saß haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (27. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Da fühle ich mal nicht angesprochen!



deswegen mein ich ja auch alle anderen 


öhm, kai. du fährst doch recht passabel? ich versteh einfach nicht dein problem. bergauf bist du doch allen davongefahren (im durchaus positiv gemeinten sinne..).

gut bergrunter war halt sonntag


----------



## Tasher82 (27. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> gut bergrunter war halt sonntag


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> öhm, kai. du fährst doch recht passabel? ich versteh einfach nicht dein problem. bergauf bist du doch allen davongefahren (im durchaus positiv gemeinten sinne..).
> 
> gut bergrunter war halt sonntag


Im Rennen sieht das anders aus...
Genau hier liegt auch eines meiner Probleme.
Gut, bergrauf bin ich weg, wenn ich will. Aber sonst? Sonst ist da große Leere...

Und ja, bergrunter war Sonntag  So schlimm wie an angesprochener Stelle ist es aber selten. Da hat einfach meine Schaltung gehakt oben und ich habe den Anschluss verloren. Unten habe ich mir dann Zeit gelassen, es war ja Sonntag... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. Februar 2009)

@uwe

Schöööööönes weiss, schönes Canyon. Und zum Thema: "Schnlle Jungs" hatte ich ja schon was per PN abgelaicht....ich denk mal Du wirst zu schnell in eine Schhublade verfachtet, was ich schade finde.

Achso. Eben an alle.....vergesst Sonntag nicht meinen neuen Schatz zu huldigen, is sogar schon nen bissken Dreck dran 

@Hannes
Nu knütter ma nicht so rum hier....wir ham doch bis dato immer alle Spass gehabt, so mehr oder weniger *haha

@alle
So, mein Sport Tag ist beendet für heut....und wisster, was morgen is...Samstag...und wisster was ich da machen werde...???? Lesen! Bücher kaufen gehen.....laaaaaaaaange schlafen.

Aber nochma was anneres...wenn denn keiner ausser mir mit dem Wagen kommt, können wir uns auch weiter vorn treffen, z.B. in Herdecke. Gucken wir halt mal.


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2009)

Früüüüüühstück!

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Ich glaub, der Sonntag war bis getz ne gute Wahl 

Ich werd das trübe Wetterchen gleich ma zum einkaufen nutzen.


----------



## seppel82 (28. Februar 2009)

@ Kai & Tasher
ich komm aus haspe. macht eigentlich nicht viel sinn wenn ich erst noch richtung vogelsang gurke...
wär dankbar für ne alternative


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> @ Kai & Tasher
> ich komm aus haspe. macht eigentlich nicht viel sinn wenn ich erst noch richtung vogelsang gurke...
> wär dankbar für ne alternative



Die kommen doch dann an Haspe vorbei , das sollte doch nun nicht so das allergrösste Problem darstellen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

Morgen zusammen
@ seppel82
Son paar Extra-Kilometer tun dir auch mal ganz gut 

Na ja, macht das unter euch aus... 

Ich kann nicht versprechen, heute noch mal online zu kommen, PC macht Faxen (ich wars nicht, ehrlich!  ). 

@ apoptygma
Sag mir mal bitte per SMS Bescheid, wann ich wo sein soll, falls ich nicht mwehr on kann...

Danke! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2009)

@Kai: Jo, kein Ding. 

Angesichts der Tatsache, das wohl außer mir keiner mit dem Auto kommt, und man sich auch gut und gern fast in Herdecke treffen kann (denn dann fahren hier einige den Weg quasi nicht 2 mal, also hin nach Bathey und wieder zurück Richtung Hengstey/Herdecke) würde ich sagen 11 Uhr am Wehr in Hengstey (die Brücke da). Da wo im Sommer immer der Eiswagen steht und die Schienen sind, wo man sich immer so gepflegt auf die Schnauze legen kann


----------



## Tasher82 (28. Februar 2009)

ok dann werd ich mit Kai und co gegen 11 dort aufschlagen..

frag ich mich wie wir am dümmsten fahren hehe.. mal sehen
also würd aber vorschlagen 10.20Uhr für Kai ( Haus Vogelsang ),
seppel82 10.30Uhr ( irgendwo auf der Berliner Str. denk ich )

falls Uwe auch kommt der wird ja dann wie kai zum Haus Vogelsang kommen...

fahren dann übern Hbf und Eckesey zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (28. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ok dann werd ich mit Kai und co gegen 11 dort aufschlagen..
> 
> frag ich mich wie wir am dümmsten fahren hehe.. mal sehen
> also würd aber vorschlagen 10.20Uhr für Kai ( Haus Vogelsang ),
> ...


 
soweit okay. ich park mich dann bei mercedes jürgens. da können wir uns nicht verpassen...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> 10.20Uhr für Kai ( Haus Vogelsang )


Ist so notiert
Änderungen dann notfalls über Wencke, Danke schön.
Begründung s. o. 

Bis morgen *freu*

Gruß Kai


----------



## Dark2308 (28. Februar 2009)

von Uwe ist ein artikel in der wap  ( Unfall )


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> von Uwe ist ein artikel in der wap  ( Unfall )


In der Westfälischen Rundschau im Lokalteil für Gevelsberg auch 

@ Uwe H. aus G.
Bist ja ein echter Superstar. Ich habe es mit Radsport noch nicht in die Zeitung geschafft... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (28. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> In der Westfälischen Rundschau im Lokalteil für Gevelsberg auch
> 
> @ Uwe H. aus G.
> Bist ja ein echter Superstar. Ich habe es mit Radsport noch nicht in die Zeitung geschafft...
> ...



Ich schon 
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/sport/lokalsport/gevelsberg/2007/7/24/news-908455/detail.html 
auch ohne vollkontakt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich schon
> http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/sport/lokalsport/gevelsberg/2007/7/24/news-908455/detail.html
> auch ohne vollkontakt.


Coole Sache 


			
				Link s. o. schrieb:
			
		

> Uwe Hüsken, der selbst ein hochwertiges Mountainbike...benutzt









Kleiner Spaß, ne 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Coole Sache
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du bist frech 

Das soll morgen wirklich ca. 4 Std. Sonne geben, ich erwarte diese Sonne von 11-15:00 Uhr


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du bist frech
> 
> Das soll morgen wirklich ca. 4 Std. Sonne geben, ich erwarte diese Sonne von 11-15:00 Uhr


Ich schätze den Uwe so ein, dass er es ab kann... 
Ich nehme mir altersbedingt diese Freiheit auch jetzt einfach mal raus 

Na klar, wo ich bin scheint die Sonne 
Da kann man ja fast über "unten rum kurz" nachdenken, oder? *nachdenk*
Was sagen denn die Temperaturen?

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich schätze den Uwe so ein, dass er es ab kann...
> Ich nehme mir altersbedingt diese Freiheit auch jetzt einfach mal raus
> 
> Na klar, wo ich bin scheint die Sonne
> ...



12 Grad....also nicht wirklich die Temps für untenrum kurz. Jedenfalls für mich nicht 

Aber endlich wieder für Trikot kurz mit Jacke 

Irgendwie beschleicht mich grad nen Brand nach nem schönen Altbier-Cola.....ich glaub, ich muss ma eben zur Tanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> 12 Grad....also nicht wirklich die Temps für untenrum kurz. Jedenfalls für mich nicht
> 
> Aber endlich wieder für Trikot kurz mit Jacke
> 
> Irgendwie beschleicht mich grad nen Brand nach nem schönen Altbier-Cola.....ich glaub, ich muss ma eben zur Tanke


12 Grad? Ist doch mollig warm... 
Aber wenn dir das noch zu kalt ist, dann sollte das auch für mich Ober.m.uschi zu kalt sein.
Also wohl doch wieder lang. Die ramponierten Kreidestolzen lieber doch noch mal verdecken 

Ich schau dann morgen mal, was ich anziehe. "Unten rum kurz" ist aber erstmal wieder raus aus der Verlosung...

Kauft da eine etwa gerade eine Ausrede für morgen ein? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kauft da eine etwa gerade eine Ausrede für morgen ein?
> 
> Gruß Kai




Nee, ich hatte da den ganzen Tach schon Böcke drauf....is auch nur eine Flasche.

Meine Ausrede hab ich schon seit vorgestern, aber da mussich getz durch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee, ich hatte da den ganzen Tach schon Böcke drauf....is auch nur eine Flasche.
> 
> Meine Ausrede hab ich schon seit vorgestern, aber da mussich getz durch


In diesem Sinne...





Was für eine Ausrede?
Ich schiebe alles aufs Material, habe ich entschieden... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2009)

Ich sachs mal so......4 mal in der Woche stumpf in einer Sitzposition mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit und Reibung auf einem Sattel......muss ich deutlicher werden


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

Nee, das habe sogar ich verstanden, vielen Dank 

Kai


----------



## astral67 (28. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich sachs mal so......4 mal in der Woche *stumpf* in einer Sitzposition mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit und *Reibung auf einem Sattel*......muss ich *deutlicher werden *



Ja, ich bitte drum! Ist doch noch keine 23 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Ja, ich bitte drum! Ist doch noch keine 23 Uhr




Wenn Du regelmässig fahren würdest.....wüsstest Du was ich meine


----------



## astral67 (28. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> .....wüsstest Du was ich meine



Eben...Vorfreude ist doch die grösste Freude


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wenn Du regelmässig fahren würdest.....wüsstest Du was ich meine


Jetzt wird es dreckig- WIEITERMACHEN! *gespanntwart*


Kai


----------



## astral67 (28. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es dreckig- WIEITERMACHEN! *gespanntwart*
> 
> 
> Kai



Dreckig wars heute doch schon genug, Kai. Hab nämlich ein paar Bikeparts in meinem süssen kleinen Ultraschallbecken sauber gemacht


----------



## acid-driver (28. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Dreckig wars heute doch schon genug, Kai. Hab nämlich ein paar Bikeparts in meinem süssen kleinen Ultraschallbecken sauber gemacht



du schwein 


das rotwild ist heute übrigens nicht gekommen


----------



## astral67 (28. Februar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> du schwein
> 
> 
> das rotwild ist heute übrigens nicht gekommen



Mein Sattel auch nich...

Mit warmen Wasser und ein bischen Spüli geht das übrigens total gut. Musste hinterher nur gut trocken lassen und anschlissend ein wenig einölen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Mein Sattel auch nich...


Was für ein Sattel? *gespanntsei*
Mein Sattel ist auch noch leicht, habe ich in der PN glatt unterschlagen. 
Selle italia SLR mit realen 147g 

Gruß Kai


----------



## astral67 (28. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was für ein Sattel? *gespanntsei*
> Mein Sattel ist auch noch leicht, habe ich in der PN glatt unterschlagen.
> Selle italia SLR mit realen 147g
> 
> Gruß Kai



Isses auch der TT? Deiner hat 147g? Ich bin mal gespannt, wieviel meiner dann wiegt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Isses auch der TT? Deiner hat 147g? Ich bin mal gespannt, wieviel meiner dann wiegt








Meiner 

Wenn ich mich nicht vertue... 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Jo, hat 147g


----------



## Tasher82 (28. Februar 2009)

@Kai 

was manche Leute unter nicht mehr on gehen verstehen   *fg*

sag mal hat sich eigentlich schonmal jemand zum Umfang für morgen geäußert? oder ein bestimmtes Ziel was anvisiert wird?

sag schonmal bis morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> 
> was manche Leute unter nicht mehr on gehen verstehen   *fg*
> 
> ...


Manchmal kommt es a) anders und b) als man denkt 

Also ich habe zum Umfang noch nix gelesen. Wollte mir aber auch nicht die Blöße geben, danach zu fragen...
Nett dass du es mir abnimmst. 

Also?

Kai
P.S.: Wird ja irgendwann dunkel...


----------



## Tasher82 (28. Februar 2009)

ist glaub ich sonst keiner mehr on, der da was zu sagen könnt..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ist glaub ich sonst keiner mehr on, der da was zu sagen könnt..


Ich glaube auch...
Müder Haufen ey

Mach doch mal einen Vorschlag 

Kai


----------



## acid-driver (28. Februar 2009)

türlich bin ich da. 

aber ich kann euch ja auch nicht sagen, wohin ihr fahren sollt oder?


----------



## Tasher82 (28. Februar 2009)

gut erkannt 

hmm  naja im prinzip ist mir das echt gleich, auch ob asphalt oder waldautobahn etc.. hauptsache km reißen hehe..

wenns unter anderem zur kemnade geht könnts nen familientreff werden lol..


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2009)

War am Tel. Man verzeiht mir bitte meine temporäre Abwesenheit.

Umfang...also 70 km find ich sollten schon drin sein morgen 

Bis Bochum und zurück oder so.....


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> gut erkannt
> 
> hmm  naja im prinzip ist mir das echt gleich, auch ob asphalt oder waldautobahn etc.. hauptsache km reißen hehe..
> 
> wenns unter anderem zur kemnade geht könnts nen familientreff werden lol..



Jup, da kämen wir auf jeden Fall vorbei.....


----------



## Tasher82 (28. Februar 2009)

@Kai

heißt für uns 100km


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> War am Tel. Man verzeiht mir bitte meine temporäre Abwesenheit.
> 
> Umfang...also 70 km find ich sollten schon drin sein morgen
> 
> Bis Bochum und zurück oder so.....


Ich weiß nicht, ob mich mein Bike noch so weit trägt... 
Werde ich ja sehen... 
Ist ein guter Mechaniker mit am Start? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> 
> heißt für uns 100km


Kein Thema 

also körperlich


----------



## Tasher82 (28. Februar 2009)

Mechaniker mhh wie mans nimmt hehe..

aber ich hab net mal nen ersatzschlauch oder ähnliches dabei


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2009)

Nee im Ernst, wir gucken halt mal. Aber ich denke schon, das wir so gute 60km auf jeden Fall zusammenbekommen werden. Mechaniker wäre Martin doch da *gg.


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> Mechaniker mhh wie mans nimmt hehe..
> 
> aber ich hab net mal nen ersatzschlauch oder ähnliches dabei



 *pfui

Also Kai ist wieder "Pumpen" morgen, ich bin Schlauch und Flickzeug ;-) und zumindest die Imbus-Fraktion.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> *pfui
> 
> Also Kai ist wieder "Pumpen" morgen, ich bin Schlauch und Flickzeug ;-) und zumindest die Imbus-Fraktion.


Hat rigendwer ein Ersatzantrieb dabei? 
Also mind. ein Kettendingsbums, schon spät 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (28. Februar 2009)

werkzeug ist alles dabei.. könne dir das ganze Rad zerlegen hehe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> werkzeug ist alles dabei.. könne dir das ganze Rad zerlegen hehe..


Ich werde dich an der Aussage messen 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (28. Februar 2009)

öhmm wie wo was ??  *umguck*


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> öhmm wie wo was ??  *umguck*


Mach dir keine Sorgen
Ich erklär dir das morgen 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Aber ich habe wirklich etwas Angst ums Material. Ich weiß auch nicht...


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> öhmm wie wo was ??  *umguck*



Alles dabei? Dann lass ich meinen Imbuskram zu Hause 

Find eh das man sowas ruhig vorher abquatschen kann, damit nix doppelt mitgeschlörrt wird


----------



## Tasher82 (28. Februar 2009)

kein problem..
wird schon werden..

fahr dich schonmal warm morgen, trödeln können wir auf der anreise glaub ich net...

lach hab schon überlegt falls ich schlapp mache bieg ich in wetter einfach wieder links ab  lol....


und es darf wirklich mit sonne gerechnet werden morgen?!?!?! 
da bin ich mal gespannt

Fabian

also imbuss kettennieter etc hab ich dabei...
bei ner Pumpe hörts dank nicht vorhandenem Schlauch aber schon wieder auf   ..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> kein problem..
> wird schon werden..
> 
> fahr dich schonmal warm morgen, trödeln können wir auf der anreise glaub ich net...
> ...


Ich kann auch früher zum TP kommen... 

Ich brauche mich nicht warm fahren. Ich roll locker zum Vogelsang und da wartet Windschatten auf mich 

Gruß Kai
Pumpen und Schläuche haben wir...
Welches Ventil denn?


----------



## Tasher82 (28. Februar 2009)

vorne eins hinten eins silber mit gelben Kappen  

hoffe das passt auf die Pumpe die wir haben....

lass mal, alle anderen die evtl mit wollen gehen von den alten Zeiten aus ..
und hast es ja gut erkannt mit dem Wind.. dings bums da


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> vorne eins hinten eins silber mit gelben Kappen
> 
> hoffe das passt auf die Pumpe die wir haben....
> 
> ...


So einer bist du also. Sehen wir ja dann ob es passt 

Okay, dann lassen wir es so. Ich hänge mich Captainmäßig einfach nur hinten dran. Keine Lust mich so zu verausgaben 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> vorne eins hinten eins silber mit gelben Kappen
> 
> hoffe das passt auf die Pumpe die wir haben....
> 
> ...



So Männers, ich werd dann ma langsam ins Bett.

Ja, es soll Sonne geben (einfach mal voll drauf hoff) und mich entsprechend anziehen werde.

Vielleicht is der Eismann ja auch schon morgen da *freu


----------



## Tasher82 (28. Februar 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> So einer bist du also.




wie meinen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (28. Februar 2009)

alles klar bis morgen dann bin auch mal langsam weg..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

Na, so einer mit 





Tasher82 schrieb:


> vorne eins hinten eins silber mit gelben Kappen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

Na dann haut doch alle ab... 

Gute Nacht


----------



## apoptygma (28. Februar 2009)

Denkt nur bitte morgen früh an Seb, das der bei Jürgens wartet


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (28. Februar 2009)

Jetzt bin ich wieder da.
So wie es aus sieht bin ich morgen früh in Vogelsang dabei!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Februar 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich wieder da.
> So wie es aus sieht bin ich morgen früh in Vogelsang dabei!!!


Das finde ich super 

Bis morgen dann 
Kai


----------



## seppel82 (1. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch...
> Müder Haufen ey


 
ich schliesse mich einfach mal aus


----------



## eminem7905 (1. März 2009)

ich auch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ich schliesse mich einfach mal aus


Wo warste denn auf unserer Tour? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (1. März 2009)

hi @ all

ich warte um 10.40 am hauptbahnhof, würde mich in den belgischen kreisen mal mit einreihen. 
bis gleich.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hi @ all
> 
> ich warte um 10.40 am hauptbahnhof, würde mich in den belgischen kreisen mal mit einreihen.
> bis gleich.


Wenn der ICE dann nicht schon am Hbf vorbeigezogen ist, sehen wir uns ja gleich 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. März 2009)

Moin.....bringt gefälligst die Sonne mit 

Ersma nen Kaffee...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. März 2009)

Nichts leichter als das 




Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. März 2009)

P.S.
Und die Sonnenscheindauer hat der doofe Wetterdienst auch schon wieder nach unten korrigiert


----------



## apoptygma (1. März 2009)

Und da ein gewisser Herr "och ich weiss noch nicht genau....." gerade hier rumliest 

11 Uhr am Wehr, und wenn ich Dich am Moppedplatz aufpicken soll, gib Laut, dann komm ich eben rüber gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (1. März 2009)

so sag schonmal bis gleich....


----------



## apoptygma (1. März 2009)

Erste!!!!!

Endorphine satt, wenn auch aua Hintern.....

Schöne flache Runde Hagen-Hattingen-Blankenstein-Witten-Retour mit Kai, Uwe (dem leider schon direkt zu Anfang die Kette gerissen ist), Fabian Sebastian und (bis Bommern Hinweg) Martin gefahren.

Kai, Fabian und Seb werden wohl Ihre 100km auf der Uhr haben, wenn sie gleich Heim kommen, mein Tacho zeigt 68.37 km bei gefährlichen 300 HM und ner Fahrzeit von 3:28.

Es war mir eine Ehre, die leckere Krakauer anner Kemnade mit Euch zu verspeisen.


----------



## Dark2308 (1. März 2009)

jo wir waren von 12 -12 10 uhr am schlauchautomat
haben uns wohl verpaßt
was soll war trotzdem schön


----------



## seppel82 (1. März 2009)

Zweiter !!!
so.
pizza is bestellt, badewasser läuft und ich bin platt wien pfannkuchen...
hin war ja recht locker aber der rückweg hat sich gezogen wie kaugummi.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Erste!!!!!
> 
> Kai, Fabian und Seb werden wohl Ihre 100km auf der Uhr haben, wenn sie gleich Heim kommen, mein Tacho zeigt 68.37 km bei gefährlichen 300 HM und ner Fahrzeit von 3:28.



Na siehst du es geht doch!
Ist doch schon ne super Leistung, Sundern kann kommen


----------



## apoptygma (1. März 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> jo wir waren von 12 -12 10 uhr am schlauchautomat
> haben uns wohl verpaßt
> was soll war trotzdem schön



Um die Zeit waren wir dann doch schon kurz hinter Bommern würde ich sagen


----------



## apoptygma (1. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Na siehst du es geht doch!
> Ist doch schon ne super Leistung, Sundern kann kommen



Danke....und das Beste ansich ist....ich habe kein Rückenweh, trotz ein paar Mal "reintreten" das war mir ersma primär am wichtigsten.


----------



## apoptygma (1. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Zweiter !!!
> so.
> pizza is bestellt, badewasser läuft und ich bin platt wien pfannkuchen...
> hin war ja recht locker aber der rückweg hat sich gezogen wie kaugummi.






Respekt für Dich, ganz ehrlich.....auch wenn Du am Schluss wirklich etwas platt ausser Wäsche geschaut hast . Ich hoff, Dein Knie nimmt Dir das heute nicht allzu übel.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. März 2009)

Halloooo

Ich bin auch wieder gelandet.
Es war mir eine Freude,
a) euch (fast) alle wiederzutreffen,
b) die Kilometer des Februars schon am 1. MÃ¤rz mehr als zwei Mal gefahren zu sein
c) Steffen mal zeigen zu kÃ¶nnen, dass ich doch... Aber lassen wir das 
Eine Ehre war es mir, Wenckes Bike mal bestaunen zu dÃ¼rfen und vor Stolz geplatzt wÃ¤re ich fast, dieses Geschoss auch noch, wenn auch nur kurz, mal selbst unter'm Arsch fÃ¼hren zu kÃ¶nnen. Vor lauter Stolz habe ich es dann sogar verschwitzt, das Ding auch mal zu schalten...

Wieder zu Hause, habe ich dann festgestellt, dass mein Tacho fÃ¼r heute:
*110,34km in 5:25h*
ausspuckt.

"AnstÃ¤ndig", wÃ¼rde ich mal sagen. Fehlen nur noch etwa 2.700hm und die Langstrecke kann endgÃ¼ltig kommen 

Die Bezeichnung "Pfannkuchen" trifft es sehr gut 

Erholt euch gut
und auf Neues, hoffentlich schon bald.

GruÃ Kai
â¬dit: Leicht verwirrt... Jetzt sollte es passen


----------



## Tasher82 (1. März 2009)

bin auch noch angekommen  

auch wenn der letzte Anstieg zu mir rauf echt ne Qual war mit dem Knie..
aber Voltaren ist schon drauf und ich lieg auf der Couch 

mal wieder echt spaß gemacht heut..
meiner gibt mir 97,10km mit 480hm in genau 5 Std Fahrzeit an...

glaub ich verkürz die 2 std uffe Rolle heut mal ein wenig 

gruß Fabian..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> 97,10km


Na also da hätte ich die 2,9km aber noch dran gehängt... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## acid-driver (1. März 2009)

da sind wir mit unseren 50 km durch die haard (allerdings im gelände) ja richtig schwach gewesen


----------



## apoptygma (1. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> glaub ich verkürz die 2 std uffe Rolle heut mal ein wenig
> 
> gruß Fabian..



Ja genau, ich werde Steffens Vorschlag, doch noch 2 Std. auffe Rolle zu gehen dann doch eher nicht nachgehen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja genau, ich werde Steffens Vorschlag, doch noch 2 Std. auffe Rolle zu gehen dann doch eher nicht nachgehen


Ich habe mir das Laufen ja auch verkniffen 
Und das Schreiben sollte ich vielleicht auch mal einstellen, wie mein erster Post gezeigt hat... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. März 2009)

Bei mir leider nur 36km in 1:40h  mehr war heute nicht drin!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. März 2009)

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ich wollte doch nur auch mal auf dem ersten Platz sein...


----------



## eminem7905 (1. März 2009)

toll ihr dürftet im wingschatten nach hause fahren, ich muste das ganze stück alleine gegen den wind ankämpfen, ich war total fertig, aber es hat spaß gemacht, ab und zu können wir solch eine tour machen, macht spaß.


und dann gewinne ich die bergwertungen und die sprintwertungen


----------



## seppel82 (1. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Respekt für Dich, ganz ehrlich.....auch wenn Du am Schluss wirklich etwas platt ausser Wäsche geschaut hast . Ich hoff, Dein Knie nimmt Dir das heute nicht allzu übel.


 
werd am dienstag mal zum doc damit. is irgendwie dicker als das andere..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> toll ihr dürftet im wingschatten nach hause fahren, ich muste das ganze stück alleine gegen den wind ankämpfen, ich war total fertig, aber es hat spaß gemacht, ab und zu können wir solch eine tour machen, macht spaß.
> 
> 
> und dann gewinne ich die bergwertungen und die sprintwertungen


Sei ehrlich:
Du musstest niemanden am Flughafen abholen, sondern hast dich einfach an den Anstiegen "übernommen" und wolltest dich später nicht blamieren... 

Bitte schön 

Dass dir auch die Straßenrunde gefallen hat, freut mich. Kannste gerne mehr von kriegen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> werd am dienstag mal zum doc damit. is irgendwie dicker als das andere..


Dir, genauso wie Fabian, Gute Besserung 

Erholt euch gut,
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> toll ihr dürftet im wingschatten nach hause fahren, ich muste das ganze stück alleine gegen den wind ankämpfen, ich war total fertig, aber es hat spaß gemacht, ab und zu können wir solch eine tour machen, macht spaß.
> 
> 
> und dann gewinne ich die bergwertungen und die sprintwertungen




Wie gesagt......ich war Wendy Windschatten aufm Rückweg irgendwie....war aber auch okee. Reserven halt, war ja mippem Auto da .-)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie gesagt......ich war Wendy Windschatten aufm Rückweg irgendwie....war aber auch okee. Reserven halt, war ja mippem Auto da .-)


Ich konnte nicht
Und ich hatte auch keine Klingel... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> werd am dienstag mal zum doc damit. is irgendwie dicker als das andere..



Kann das sein, daste Wassereinlagerungen hast im Knie? Das hört sich fast so an...dann biste erster Kandidat für meine lockeren Seerunden mit hoher TF, denn mehr wirste dann ersma die nächste Wochen nicht machen dürfen, nachdem sie dir das Wasser mitter Spritze rausgezogen haben 

Oh Mann......hoff, das es nicht allzuschlimm is...


----------



## apoptygma (1. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht
> Und ich hatte auch keine Klingel...
> 
> Kai




Ja, sonne Klingel is schon fein 

Aber den Typen mit dem Kind hätt ich am liebsten


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, sonne Klingel is schon fein
> 
> Aber den Typen mit dem Kind hätt ich am liebsten


Eine Klingel? VIEL zu schwer... 

Die Aktion war schon grenzwertig, ja 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (1. März 2009)

werd glaub ich auch mal zum arzt müssen..
knie schmerzt schon sehr..
kann nicht mal mehr richtig gehen..

grrrr

werd mich die tage auch nochmal mit der schuhplattenposition etc beschäftigen, kein plan woran es liegt..


----------



## apoptygma (1. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> werd glaub ich auch mal zum arzt müssen..
> knie schmerzt schon sehr..
> kann nicht mal mehr richtig gehen..
> 
> ...




Also....ich kann da auch nur Tips geben. Mein Knie links schmerzt zum Beispiel, wenn der Sattel auch nur nen Tick zu niedrig ist und nen Tick zu weit vorn. Isser nen Tick zu hoch, schmerzt der hintere Oberschenkelmuskel....vielleicht an diesen Dingen einmal nen bisschen "spielen" Ich denk nicht, das es an den Cleats liegt.


----------



## mistermoo (1. März 2009)

schöne tour habt ihr da hingelegt

was ich noch anmerken kann bezüglich knie schmerzen (thomas hat jetzt wohl erstmal 2 wochen pause vom doc befohlen bekommen)

seit ich mir die speci einlagen geholt habe treten meine knie schmerzen nur noch bei extremer belastung auf

werde mich da bezüglich trittfr. und training in dem tollen buch (tip von waltraut) noch einlesen, früher gings ja auch ohne (ok am rennhobel war vorne auch nur ein großes kettenblatt drauf und auf straße gehen 30-40km/h dauertempe eh leichter mit slics)


----------



## eminem7905 (2. März 2009)

voll die invaliden hier. ich bin heute fit wie ein turnschuh, allerdings ein alter turnschuh  

@kai

warte ab bis ich ein hardtail habe, und die bedingungen perfekt sind. es war tatsächlich so, auf der einen steigung hatte ich auf meiner seite den totalen gegenwind.

ja so ne runde hat spaß gemacht, auch die sprints zwischendurch waren spaßig, auch wenn ich immer den kürzeren gezogen habe. 

@die die mit dem auto fährt

die männer sind hinter dir her gefahren, weil sie sich deinen arsch anschauen wollten, und wo ist es unauffälliger als auf einem bike 

@die kranken

gute besserung.


----------



## apoptygma (2. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> auf der einen steigung hatte ich auf meiner seite den totalen gegenwind..







eminem7905 schrieb:


> @die die mit dem auto fährt
> 
> die männer sind hinter dir her gefahren, weil sie sich deinen arsch anschauen wollten, und wo ist es unauffälliger als auf einem bike




Das ich nicht lache , wir fahren ja nicht das erste Mal zusammen und Kai müsste meinen Hintern ja wohl jetzt in- und auswendig kennen. Damit is getz Schluss....wobei ich auf dem Hinweg ja meist Sebastians netten Hintern.....aber lassen wir das


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen 
Na, alle gut erholt?
Also ich merke soweit nix mehr, außer dass mein Hals kratzt 


eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> warte ab bis ich ein hardtail habe, und die bedingungen perfekt sind. es war tatsächlich so, auf der einen steigung hatte ich auf meiner seite den totalen gegenwind.
> 
> ja so ne runde hat spaß gemacht, auch die sprints zwischendurch waren spaßig, auch wenn ich immer den kürzeren gezogen habe.


Kurze Nachfrage:
Okay okay, ich warte auf dein Hardtail. Und was kommt dann, wenn du dein Hardtail hast?  Na ja, sehe ich ja dann  Ich habe da aber schon eine Befürchtung... Wenn du dein Hardtail hast, sagst du auf einmal, du hattest kein Blut mehr inne Oberschenkel, ne? 
Hab da irgendwas missverstanden, glaube ich.
Was war mein Anthem noch gleich? *amKopfkratz* *ebennachguck*
...
Habs doch gewusst, auch ein Fully 

Bei der nächsten Runde dieser Art ist dann aber nix mit nach 20km abhauen, ne 

Mach(t)s gut,
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (2. März 2009)

So, nun haben wir den Kai noch mit Halsweh.....was is hier eigentlich los??? 

Das schaut ja alles schlecht aus für ne Tour am WE hm?

Oder mussich dann mit Martin, der ja fit ist, weil er ja nur 20 km gefahren is , allein düsen?? *grusel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. März 2009)

Guten Morgen 


apoptygma schrieb:


> So, nun haben wir den Kai noch mit Halsweh.....was is hier eigentlich los???
> 
> Das schaut ja alles schlecht aus für ne Tour am WE hm?
> 
> Oder mussich dann mit Martin, der ja fit ist, weil er ja nur 20 km gefahren is , allein düsen?? *grusel


Tu zu den Halsschmerzen mal noch ein bissl Schnupfen, dann passt das auch wieder 
Fühle mich aber schon wieder besser als gestern und habe das WE sportlich noch nicht ganz aufgegeben. Muss man halt sehen. Es ist doch erst Di. 

Mein Körper ist sicher einfach sauer. Lässt sich am Sonntag fast 5,5Stunden bis aufs Letzte ausquetschen und der Kopf sagt: Das war sch**** 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Sorry, dass ich gestern einfach weg war.  Ich habe wieder "*schwarz*" gesehen und hatte dann keine Lust mehr...


----------



## apoptygma (3. März 2009)

@Kai

Nicht schlimm Du 

So, hab dann bei Rose grad doch nochmal zugeschlagen und mir inner 50% Aktion noch nen 2.0er Fred gekauft (schomma für Duisburg*haha)  und ne neue kleine Pumpe zum annen Rahmen dran machen (Rucksack is doch arg klein wie festgestellt wurde)

Getz nochn bissken arbeiten und sich ärgern, das heute ansich keine Trainingseinheit Bike ansteht, sondern Kraft....na mal sehen....


----------



## apoptygma (3. März 2009)

P.S.

Oder es wird wieder ne kleine Doppeleinheit heute.....denn wer weiss, wann das nächste mal Sonne da ist *grübel allein hier rum

Dreck das es erst 11 Uhr und is....raus will hier....na ja. Monolog off. Wünsch Euch noch nen schönen Tach, seid schlau, raus mit Euch (das gilt vor allem für alle Sundern-Fahrer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (3. März 2009)

wie arbeiten, bei diesem wetter.... nicht mit mir. bin schon zu hause


----------



## apoptygma (3. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wie arbeiten, bei diesem wetter.... nicht mit mir. bin schon zu hause



Der Vertrag wir NICHT unterschrieben, soviel steht getz fest 

So, ich hab grad beschlossen, in einer guten halben Stunde is hier Sabbat...ab nach Hause...Klamotten an....Rad raus (nein, nicht ins Auto) und ab dafür.

Ich wär ja begast wenn ich das Wetter nicht ausnutzen würde.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. März 2009)

Na dann mal viel Spaß euch allen...






Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (3. März 2009)

hab auch endlich feierabend. knie is soweit wieder okay. die 90 km warn wohl nen bissl viel....
werd jetzt noch nen kleenes ründchen drehn.


----------



## apoptygma (3. März 2009)

Da wollte sie ansich nur nen bisschen raus.....ne kleine Runde drehen, dann bekam sie wieder nicht genug und kam auf

43 km bei 2:40 und sage und schreibe 602 Hm.

Bei mir gestartet Richtung Wetter Ruhrverband und dann meinen neuen Schatz auf schöner Strecke und völlig leerenTrails jenseits der Volmarsteiner Strasse gefahren, Gut Schöndingens rauf, irgendwann nach zig km Wald und Straßensteigungen und ner Schiebepassage an der Köhlerwaldstr. in Wetter Volmarstein gelandet (Kai da waren wir mit dem Aylien damals), dann noch nen Abstecher zur Burg Volmarstein gemacht und dort einen sehr netten jungen Mann namens Benny auf nem Würfel getroffen, der ebenfalls allein unnerwegs war und die richtige Auffahrt zur Burg suchte 

Ich hoffe, das er sich bald hier meldet....dann dürfen wir vielleicht bald nen neuen Mitfahrer begrüssen 

Mit ihm dann gemütlich zurück und noch die Niedernhof mitgenommen 

Sehr geil...getz hab ich Hunger 

P.S.
Das Stumpy klettert so toll, ich bin verliebt, jetzt richtig


----------



## eminem7905 (3. März 2009)

bist aber langsam gefahren, was verbraucht dein auto auf den 43km???


*duckundweg*


p.s. 90km auf dem ergo. bei ca. 200-250 watt.


----------



## mistermoo (3. März 2009)

kleine trail runde 19km in 1 std und nen toten mitfahrer heim gebracht...
ein freund (mit nem schönen Bergwerk Rahmen) das erste mal durch den wald gescheucht (sauerstoffzelt ist aufgebaut)


----------



## apoptygma (3. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bist aber langsam gefahren, was verbraucht dein auto auf den 43km???
> 
> 
> *duckundweg*
> ...




Wow, das is ordentlich...... 

Der Benny, von dem ich oben sprach, arbeitet ebenfalls da wo Du arbeitest , das nur am Rande!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> (Kai da waren wir mit dem Aylien damals)


Du meinst auf dieser Tour hier, ja?
Ich kann mich erinnern 

Freut mich, daste ein paar Kilometer auf dem Bike hast sammeln können. 

Sollte sich mein Zustand nicht deutlich verschlechtern, werde ich evtl. morgen auch eine Runde drehen. Noch einen Sonnentag in der Bude verbringen, halte ich nämlich nicht aus *Kopfschuss*

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (3. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Du meinst auf dieser Tour hier, ja?
> Ich kann mich erinnern
> 
> Freut mich, daste ein paar Kilometer auf dem Bike hast sammeln können.
> ...



Ich drück Dir die Daumen, das es besser wird 

Morgen is bei mir leider nix außer Rolle.....aber heute abend wollt ich noch ins Studio nen Stündchen, denn ansich war heute "Kraft"-Tag


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich drück Dir die Daumen, das es besser wird


Zur Not packe ich mir ein Tampon inne Nase 

Bedingung für eine Ausfahrt morgen ist natürlich, dass das Wetter mit dem heutigen Tag vergleichbar ist. Sonst wird das nix, dann ist nur gesund werden angesagt... 

Kai,
der ab morgen erstmal ohne PC auskommen muss und weiter auf Post wartet und das wohl auch noch ein paar Tage tun wird...


----------



## apoptygma (3. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Zur Not packe ich mir ein Tampon inne Nase
> 
> Bedingung für eine Ausfahrt morgen ist natürlich, dass das Wetter mit dem heutigen Tag vergleichbar ist. Sonst wird das nix, dann ist nur gesund werden angesagt...
> 
> ...



Übertreibs nur nicht hörst Du? Wenn Du erkältet bist, tret lieber leise...

So, Pizza inhaliert


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Übertreibs nur nicht hörst Du? Wenn Du erkältet bist, tret lieber leise...
> 
> So, Pizza inhaliert


Übertreiben? Ich? Kann ich gar nicht 

Haste dir verdient 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (3. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Übertreiben? Ich? Kann ich gar nicht
> 
> Haste dir verdient
> 
> Gruß Kai




Vorschusslorbeeren....weil ich ja gleich noch ins Studio wollte ..Danach fall ich dann wohl tot ins Bett


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Vorschusslorbeeren....weil ich ja gleich noch ins Studio wollte ..Danach fall ich dann wohl tot ins Bett


Mache ICH zwei Einheiten an einem Tag, gehen gleich alle an die Decke... 
Muss ich mich wohl mit abfinden...

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (3. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mache ICH zwei Einheiten an einem Tag, gehen gleich alle an die Decke...
> Muss ich mich wohl mit abfinden...
> 
> Kai



Mooooooooooment...DU läufst...mitte Beine und radelst..mitte Beine.

ICH mache gleich nur noch Oberkörper und nen bissken Popo


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mooooooooooment...DU läufst...mitte Beine und radelst..mitte Beine.
> 
> ICH mache gleich nur noch Oberkörper und nen bissken Popo


Ich laufe mit Köpfchen 
Ist'n Argument 

Aber dein "Popo" wurde doch heute auch schon beansprucht und der Oberkörper ist beim biken ja auch nicht untätig... 
Aber lassen wir das 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (3. März 2009)

hey kai wann würdest denn wenn ne runde drehen?
ich muss leider erstmal bis 16Uhr arbeiten..
..aber wenn das Wetter ok ist würd ich dann auch nochnen ründchen drehen ( mal sehen wie das noch leicht schmerzende Knie drauf reagiert   )

hab heut mal ein wenig an sattelhöhe -position etc rumgedoktort..
vlt hats ja was gebracht...

gruß Fabian


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. März 2009)

Halloooo 

Falls es jemand noch nicht mitgekriegt haben sollte:
Wollte nur eben sagen, dass ich die Tage kein Internet habe und somit nicht auf die Geschehnisse hier im Thread reagieren kann.

Wenn was ist, habt ihr halt Pech 
Wenn ich wieder on bin, seht ihr das ja hier 

Euch allen dennoch eine gute Nacht. 
Nehmt es nicht so schwer 

Gruß Kai,
der hofft, bald wieder on sein zu können...
*mitdenTränenkämpf*


----------



## apoptygma (4. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Halloooo
> 
> Falls es jemand noch nicht mitgekriegt haben sollte:
> Wollte nur eben sagen, dass ich die Tage kein Internet habe und somit nicht auf die Geschehnisse hier im Thread reagieren kann.
> ...






Wie gesagt, ruf mich ma an ;-) 

Wirst mir fehlen im ICQ Abends , mit wem soll ich denn getz lästern


----------



## apoptygma (4. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> hey kai wann würdest denn wenn ne runde drehen?
> ich muss leider erstmal bis 16Uhr arbeiten..
> ..aber wenn das Wetter ok ist würd ich dann auch nochnen ründchen drehen ( mal sehen wie das noch leicht schmerzende Knie drauf reagiert   )
> 
> ...



Also...solltest Du kein persönliches Problem mit mir haben , darfste mich auch ruhig ma fragen....nur so am Rande ins Plenum gezirkelt. Nur nicht heute


----------



## apoptygma (4. März 2009)

Kurzer Einwurf:

Am 21.03. haben die Aylienz hier in Hagen ihre Saisoneröffnung. Wie siehts aus? Isn Samstag. Bock drauf, eine der Touren mitzufahren? Is nen Rahmenprogramm drumherum. Notierts halt schomma.

Einwurf aus!


----------



## Tasher82 (4. März 2009)

lach  hab kein problem mit dir hehe..
aber man glaubt es kaum ich lass es heut aber auch..

bleib auf der rolle..
aber ansonsten immer gern

gruß Fabian


----------



## apoptygma (4. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> lach  hab kein problem mit dir hehe..
> aber man glaubt es kaum ich lass es heut aber auch..
> 
> bleib auf der rolle..
> ...



Dann ist ja gut  Ich weiss zwar, ich bin nen Mädchen, auch nicht so fix wie ihr....aber sooo langweilig zum fahre nu auch wieder nicht 

Dito......ich werd mich auch gleich auf meine Rolle schwingen...heute sind Speed Intervalle angesagt.


----------



## apoptygma (5. März 2009)

Komischer Tag heute. Entweder ich werde krank oder hätte vorher nicht 2 Std. schlafen sollen, oder mehr Essen, oder weniger.....jedenfalls hab ich meine GA Rollen Einheit für heute nach 30 Minuten abgebrochen. Besser ist. Kaum den Puls unter 130 bekommen, fast 8 Schläge über normal 

Krank ginge getz ma ga nicht.....ich will Sonntag fahren 

Also ma heute und morgen Fahrpause.



Ich soll ma lieb vom Kai grüßen...der Arme langweilt sich mutmaßlich zu Tode ohne Netz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (5. März 2009)

und meinem bike fehlt der umwerfer 

sonst isses fertig...


----------



## Tasher82 (5. März 2009)

ob das mit sonntag fahren so klappt bei den wettervorhersagen  grrr

na dann mach die nächsten tage bisschen ruhiger damit wir bei besserem wetter vor die tür können


----------



## apoptygma (5. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> na dann mach die nächsten tage bisschen ruhiger damit wir bei besserem wetter vor die tür können



 I promise!


----------



## eminem7905 (5. März 2009)

@ hannes

ich melde mich heute noch wegen des rahmens, sorry das ich bisher noch nicht bescheid gegeben habe STRESS


@all

ja ich mache gerade meine steuererklärung, mein ganzes wohnzimmer ist ein einziger ablageordner. und an wichtige unterlagen komme ich nicht ran, weil der beschissene server von der swf schlapp ist, ich könnt sooooooo kotzen.


----------



## Tasher82 (5. März 2009)

gut das ich das net machen muss   lach..

aber bei dem wetter hast ja die nächsten tage noch viel zeit


----------



## eminem7905 (5. März 2009)

ne, das wird HEUTE fertig. 

bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich alle konten in der schweiz angeben muss, und ich weiß es nicht wie es mit zuhälterei und 10 auf provision arbeitenden prostituieren steuerlich verhält, und muss ich straßenreinigungskosten für den straßenstrich zahlen, oder nicht?????

fragen über fragen


----------



## Tasher82 (5. März 2009)

tja alles net so einfach ...
mußt eigentlich auch maut für die mädels zahlen wenn sie auf der autobahn unterwegs sind


----------



## eminem7905 (5. März 2009)

ne, die werden immer von truckern mitgenommen. aber sie lassen sich die km bescheinigen-->km-geld 

toll, jetzt habe ich festgestellt das ich keinen toner mehr habe. 

zu biken:

hm,es muss trocken werden.


----------



## Tasher82 (5. März 2009)

@martin

schönwetterfahrer was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (5. März 2009)

klar  , wart ab wenn mein pitch da wird, da werde ich nicht weiter als zu eisdiele fahren


----------



## Tasher82 (5. März 2009)

weiß ja net zu welcher 

ja wetter ist ätzend und es reicht auch langsam ..
hoffen wir das beste...


----------



## eminem7905 (5. März 2009)

du kannst mir einen gefallen tun, schau mal ob du auf diese seiten kommst:

www.fh-swf.de/ 
oder auf diese
http://tbw.verbundstudium.de/

danke dir.


----------



## acid-driver (5. März 2009)

also bei mir gehts nicht


----------



## eminem7905 (5. März 2009)

danke. MIST

schreibe dir ne PN


----------



## apoptygma (5. März 2009)

Bei mir auch nicht 

Hilft Dir grad nicht weiter oder? 

Steuererklärung? Hat noch Zeit bei mir, kommt fürs letzte Jahr eh kaum was bei rum....wobei....ich könnt ja mal sehen, ob ich mein Bike absetzen kann...so quasi als "Gesunderhaltung und Anti-Amoklauf-Hilfe" oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (5. März 2009)

lach nette idee


----------



## eminem7905 (5. März 2009)

mache nur da steuererklärung wo ich weiß das dabei was rauskommt. und da kommt bei mir einiges raus. werbekosten weit über 3000 euro


----------



## apoptygma (5. März 2009)

@Fabi


@Martin
Du setzt wahrscheinlich auch jeden Bleistift fürs Studium ab ne??? 


Memo:
Meinen Mitfahrer von vorgestern habe ich wohl doch so erschreckt, das er sich hier hat doch nicht blicken lassen, sonst muss Martin mal inn Frankfurter Strasse inne IT da hin und einen Typen namens Benny hier reinzerren 

Oder haben wir hier wo über Würfel gelästert, das er sich nu nicht traut 

Ich geh schlafen, habt noch nen schönen Abend, ich verzieh mich halbwegs gefrustet ins Bettchen


----------



## eminem7905 (5. März 2009)

klar, 

bei mir ist der weg aus eilpe nach halden auch 25 km lang


----------



## seppel82 (6. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne, das wird HEUTE fertig.
> 
> bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich alle konten in der schweiz angeben muss, und ich weiß es nicht wie es mit zuhälterei und 10 auf provision arbeitenden prostituieren steuerlich verhält, und muss ich straßenreinigungskosten für den straßenstrich zahlen, oder nicht?????
> 
> fragen über fragen


 
wenn sich der strassenstrich direkt vor deinem puff befindet, bist du für die reinigung veranworlich (kannst ja die nutten in ihrer pause putzen schicken..). wenn nich is es nich dein problem...


----------



## apoptygma (6. März 2009)

Seid Ihr getz fertich??? 

Also...Sonntag solls mutmaßlich übel werden,. Wie schaut es morgen dann aus mit ner Nachmittagsrunde so ab 2?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. März 2009)

Halloooooo in die Runde 

Jetzt ist wieder vorbei it Langeweile. Ich weile wieder unter euch. Zunächst mal nur vorläufig, sollte ich morgen wieder permanent online sein, sag ich jetzt einfach mal.

War bislang zu faul, die Sachen hier durchzulesen und so, hole das aber nach, versprochen 

Euch alllen ein schönes Wochenende,
Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. März 2009)

So, habe jetzt allesgelesen. Was für eine Zeitverschwendung 
Jetzt ist hier mal wieder Ruhe im Puff, ne? 
Habe heute auch gehört, dass das Wetter So. nicht so ist, wie irgendwann, irgendwo mal gesehen 
Morgen soll der Regen dagegen abziehen, was auch immer das konkret bedeutet...

Die erste Lieferung ist heute angekommen. Sollten wir morgen fahren, wird es mit der Montage der Teile wohl nix werden, zumql ich noch auf das zweite Paket warte...

Aber es wird schon alles ganz super werden. Der LRS scheint schwerelos...  Zumindest im Vgl. zum Bulls-LRS 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: ICQ heute Abend wieder, bin mit einem Laptop online, hat kein ICQ


----------



## Tasher82 (6. März 2009)

ist die frage wenn es mal trocken sein sollte, wo einigermassen gefahren werden kann....

naja aber prinzipiell wäre ich wohl auch dabei...

schönen abend noch allen..

fabian


----------



## apoptygma (6. März 2009)

@all

Ich würde sagen, wir schauen mal, wie sich das Wetter morgen so verhält. Die Tour am Gut Dingenskirchen rauf is ja recht schotterig, da mach ich mir nicht so nen Kopf, da könnt max. nen minibisschen dreckig sein. Ich hab ja getz nen Dreck-Blech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. März 2009)

Ihr seid ja ein mutiger Haufen ey...
Also mich schreckt das Wetter ja eher ab, was natürlich an meiner noch immer leicht vorhandenen Erkältung liegt. Sonst bin ich ja der absolute Allwetterahrer, der sich auch bei Wind und Wetter nicht schont... 

Na ja, wie es morgen ist, bleibt abzuwarten...
Ich muss mal schauen, was das Wetter so bringt. Prinzipiell gerne, aber eher nicht, sage ich jetzt mal 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (6. März 2009)

wie lang braucht nen Händler circa um ne bremse zu entlüften???


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. März 2009)

10 Minuten


----------



## Tasher82 (7. März 2009)

bringst du dein bike schonmal weg oder machst eigentlich alles selber?

wollt nach den ersten Ausfahrten mal einmal entlüften lassen weil ja oft auch bei den neuen bikes bissel luft drin ist..
und evtl auch der hebelweg etwas verkürzt wird..


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. März 2009)

Ich mach eigentlich alles selbst!
Aber die Bremse brauchst du normaler Weise nicht entlüften.
Was ist den für'ne Bremse verbaut bei dir.


----------



## Tasher82 (7. März 2009)

oro k18..


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. März 2009)

Schau mal hier

http://www.frosthelm.de/maschinenraum/formula_oro_bianco


----------



## eminem7905 (7. März 2009)

ich habe am wochenende keine zeit, samstag uni von 9-16.30 und sonntag wirds nass. 

cu


----------



## Tasher82 (7. März 2009)

also wetter soll ja wohl wirklich mitspielen heute.. smile.. seh die sonne   

würd allerdings wenn nur ne kleinere runde drehen    
könnt ca bis 14uhr...

wie siehts mit dem rest hier aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> also wetter soll ja wohl wirklich mitspielen heute.. smile.. seh die sonne
> 
> würd allerdings wenn nur ne kleinere runde drehen
> könnt ca bis 14uhr...
> ...


Ja, der Sonnenschein lässt auch mich, nach dem ich einer heutigen Tour gestern noch eher skeptisch gegenüber stand, wieder grübeln.

Schade, dass meine Kurbel noch nicht da ist und so.
Na ja, die Montage der Sachen wird auch wieder einige Umwege mit sich bringen...

Also ich würde ansich, so je nach dem wann wohin und für wie lange, schon ganz gerne mitkommen, so ist nicht 

Gruß Kai
P.S.:Aber erstmal sollten alle Protagonisten wach werden, würde ich vorschlagen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ach so, mein icq geht auch wieder *freu*


----------



## Tasher82 (7. März 2009)

joa schau ma mal wann es den rest ins forum verschlägt..

werd jetzt erstmal hier was tun... 
und überleg ob ich die bremse nun entlüften lasse oder erstmal net..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> joa schau ma mal wann es den rest ins forum verschlägt..
> 
> werd jetzt erstmal hier was tun...
> und überleg ob ich die bremse nun entlüften lasse oder erstmal net..


Meine Erfahrung sagt, mit 14Uhr könnte knapp werden... 
Also nicht, dass sich bis dahin niemand gemeldet hat, aber du willst ja dann schon wieder zu Hause sein, richtig? Das ist halt schlecht, würde ich mal sagen... 

Was stimmt denn mit deiner Bremse nicht?

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (7. März 2009)

im großen und ganzen nix..
aber find den leerweg schon groß und da ich schon zig mal gelesen hab das ein großteil der bremsen von anfang an net richtig entlüftet sind, könnt man die paar kröten einfach mal "riskieren" vielleicht bringts ja was..

weiß kann man sich drüber streiten ob es so früh sinn macht aber naja..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2009)

Kannst meine Hayes Sole haben, dann ist entlüften dein geringstes Problem... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also meine Shimano am Giant wurde nicht entlüftet und tut seit vielen Kilometern ihren Dienst. Anfangs mit meinem Startgewicht und meiner gar nicht vorhandenen Bremstechnik etwas überfordert, aber mittlerweile 
Na ja, bringt dich ja auch nicht weiter.
Also ich würde sagen, dass man mit sowas wartet, bis man den Bremshebel bis *fast *zum Lenker ziehen kann und sie dann entlüftet...
Na ja, du kannst es ja machen wie du es magst 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Es gibt auch Leute, die kaufen sich bei dieser Gelegenheit ein neues Bike...


----------



## astral67 (7. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> im großen und ganzen nix..
> aber find den leerweg schon groß und da ich schon zig mal gelesen hab das ein großteil der bremsen von anfang an net richtig entlüftet sind, könnt man die paar kröten einfach mal "riskieren" vielleicht bringts ja was..
> 
> weiß kann man sich drüber streiten ob es so früh sinn macht aber naja..



@Fabian: Wie gross ist denn Dein Leerweg? Ich hab auch die K18 und bei mir sind es hinten ca 7mm und vorn ca. 11mm Leerweg. Mir macht das aber nicht viel aus, da ich den Druckpunkt eigentlich immer direkt finde. Bei meiner K18 stehen die Beläge auch geschätzt nen guten halben Millimeter von der Bremsscheibe weg. Das muss ja dann erstmal überwunden werden.

Luft im Bremssystem macht sich nicht im Leerweg bemerkbar, sondern erst, wenn das Medium (oder im Falle von Luft im System das Mediengemisch) in der Bremsleitung Bremskraft übertragen muss, sprich, wenn die Beläge schon an der Scheibe anliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2009)

So, gerade spontan einen Anruf erhalten:
Merin Plan für heute:
Mein Bruder macht sich jetzt auf den Weg zu mir, will mir dann schon das VR wechseln (VR, neben dem Gewicht, der Hauptgrund für den LRS-Wechsel an meinem Bike) und dann mit mir losziehen.

Solltet ihr uns irgendwie dabei haben wollen, so ruft/schreibt (vor allem an Wencke gerichtet  ) mich bitte an, wir werden dann zum TP hinkommen.Mein Bruder und ich könnten so ca. um 11:30Uhr hier fertig starten, würde ich jetzt mal sagen. 
Sollte das nicht passen, müsste die heutige Tour ohne mich stattfinden, was ja sicher auch kein Weltuntergang wäre 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (7. März 2009)

11.30Uhr   mhh wo und wie lang ist eure Tour angedacht?
und welche Art von Strecke?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> 11.30Uhr   mhh wo und wie lang ist eure Tour angedacht?
> und welche Art von Strecke?


11:30Uhr bedeutet, dass hier alles hinhaut, wovon man bei "Boehle" eher nicht ausgehen sollte, sag ich jetzt mal so.
Wo er mich wieder hinschleppt, keine Ahnung. Aber ich denke mal, dass wir eine Straßenrunde fahren werden. Kilometer und so, kA.
Wengeberg, bietet sich da immer an, evtl. ja mit Verlängerung nach Richtung Meinerzhagen (weiß nicht, wo man da genau rumfährt). Aber das ist alles noch Spekulation...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2009)

Moin zusammen *gähn
Hey..Sonne!

Shit, ich dachte bei Fabian ansich, er müsste BIS 13/14 rum arbeiten . Sonst wär ich mal eher aufgestanden. So wird das alles getz schwer knapp.

Raus will ich ansich auch, aber ich wollt ansich schon nen bissken ins Gelände wenn.

Thema Bremse.....wozu entlüften, ich finds grad überflüssig ;-)


----------



## eminem7905 (7. März 2009)

moin, bin seit 9 schon in der uni am schlafen 

@fabian

wer bremst verliert!!!!


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2009)

P.S.
Also 11:30 ist fast unmöglich bei mir, es sei denn, ich reise mit dem Wagen an 

Mein Gedanke war ja eher die Richtung Vorhalle Turm rauf, Trail da runner, und ca. die Strecke vom letzten WE. Wären so ca. 30 km rum.

Start/Trefpunkt könnte daher auch Wetter selbst sein oder sowas....nur wenns bei 11:30 rum landen soll, sollten wir das schnell entscheiden *gg, wobei ich das ja ansich nicht so abkann, gleich ausm Auto den ersten Uphill hoch.


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2009)

Hm...alles wech getz...was nu?


----------



## Tasher82 (7. März 2009)

naja macht euch mal wegen mir kein stress gell..

ich hab meine wohnung jetzt soweit und immer noch sonne   wow...
ich muss nur alle 2 wochen samstags arbeiten..  
heut is meine Freundin dran  lol..  die kommt aber dann gegen 14 14.30Uhr 
deswegen wäre ich dann gern wieder zurück..

drehe dann wohl hier ein wenig meine runde..
kai wird wohl auch noch am werkeln sein.. 

wünsch euch dennoch ne schöne runde   

gruß fabian


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2009)

Moment ein mal

Also:
11:30 ist der *FRÜHESTE *Start von meinem Bruder und mir, *hier* (also in EN)! D. h., wir wären so gegen etwa 12:15Uhr z. B. am Hagener Hbf, FRÜHESTENS! Später ist für uns kein Prob. Zur Not fahren wir vorher eine kleine Extra-Runde oder wie auch immer...

Stress ist ganz schlecht, kann eh nicht heizen und es ist WE 

Also?

Gruß kai
P.S.: Für Fabian ist das natürlich dann etwas blöd... 
Ich fände es zwar schade, aber mein Bruder und ich können auch alleine, also...


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> naja macht euch mal wegen mir kein stress gell..
> 
> ich hab meine wohnung jetzt soweit und immer noch sonne   wow...
> ich muss nur alle 2 wochen samstags arbeiten..
> ...




Du liest auch eher subjektiv oder? 

Ich hab doch nicht gesagt, das es nicht geht bis 14 Uhr *gg, nur müsste ich dann getz langsam los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (7. März 2009)

ja das hab ich schon verstanden aber dann fahr doch lieber ohne zeitdruck mit kai+bruder...

ich werd hier einfach mal schauen was ich so vor der haustür hab.  kenn mich nämlich bike technisch was wege etc angeht hier noch kein bisschen aus...


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ja das hab ich schon verstanden aber dann fahr doch lieber ohne zeitdruck mit kai+bruder...
> 
> ich werd hier einfach mal schauen was ich so vor der haustür hab.  kenn mich nämlich bike technisch was wege etc angeht hier noch kein bisschen aus...




So, ich sage das getz nochmal ganz ganz langsam....so für Jungs....DIE WOHL Nicht lesen!!!!!!  Oder zuhören (das kenn ich ansich bei Männern eher)

Ich habe sowieso vor bei Dir fast vor der Tür zu fahren, bzw. besteht die nackte Möglichkeit, das ich fast bei Dir anner Haustür vorbeifahre.....Kai und Sascha wird mir zum einen wohl zu spät....und zum anderen will Kai km bolzen, das ist heute nicht so mein Begehr. Wenn ich Dir getz also sagen, das Du um 14 Uhr bestimmt zu Hause bist, weil meine Fahrwege sich in um um Wetter/Vorhalle abspielen werden...WäR DAS DAS OK??????? Nur wenn wir hier noch länger rumerzählen, dann wirds immer später  und ich hab son bissi Anfahrtsweg noch bis Deine Ecke da.


----------



## Tasher82 (7. März 2009)

lach ok ..

wann und wo sollen wir uns treffen?
könnt in zehn min los hier..


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> lach ok ..
> 
> wann und wo sollen wir uns treffen?
> könnt in zehn min los hier..




Also, ich brauche ca. 30 Minuten. Komme so in ca. 10 Minuten los Könnte also zu 12:15 rum bei Ottensmann sein....ist das machbar?


----------



## Tasher82 (7. März 2009)

ja bekomm ich hin  ..
dann sag ich mal bis gleich..


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ja bekomm ich hin  ..
> dann sag ich mal bis gleich..




PN für den fall der fälle


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2009)

Ich fahr getz los.....kann 5 minuten später werden, ich geb mir mühe


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2009)

Erste 

Schöne Runde mit Fabian gedreht...es war schon quasi Langarmtrikoalleinwetter , wenn auch recht mockig-Überschuhe sei Dank.

Wegroute: Ottensmann-Brockhausen-Freiherr-v-Stein-Turm rauf und Trail wieder runner-Gut Schönefeld-Richtung Kohlenbahn-irgendwo da bei Fabian rum-Tüss gesagt-Kliniken Volmarstein-Ruhrradweg-Vorhalle-Bike abgespritzt-Heim 


42 km - 2:45 h - 685 Hm

Nu ersma die Klamotten inne Wäsche und Mutti unner die Dusche.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2009)

Zweiter

Mein Bike-Tag ist so ziemlich ausgefallen, zumindest habe ich mein Ziel, km-Bolzen, nicht erreichen können.
Ich komme am Ende des Tages auf 23,49km in 1:34h.
Na ja, war eine lockere Runde. Voerde, dann Radweg bis Behlingen, Behlingen runter, duzrchs Ennepetal zurück nach Milspe , die Kehr rauf, über Meiningahusen, da innen Wald eine kliene Runde gedreht und wieder nach Hause.

Na ja, die Kilometer gibt es dann halt ein anderes Mal. Mit den neuen Teilen, die heute zum Teil oder, evtl, mit Ausnahme des Steuersatzes, ganz montiert werden, habe ich ja vielleicht auch wieder mehr Lust auf Biken, bin wieder fit, das Wetter ist wieder besser,...
Je mehr man im Training schwitzt, desto weniger muss man im Wettkamppf bluten. Und wenn so weiter geht, werde ich in Sundern elendig verbluten 
Also: jetzt wieder mehr fahren 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2009)

Aber immerhin warste aufm Hobel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber immerhin warste aufm Hobel


Ja, aber das Wetter hätte man auch effizienter nutzen können.  Na ja, so ist das halt, wenn sich der Hobel noch im Aufbau befindet, man krank ist und dergleichen.

Heute Abend oder morgen sollte ein Großteil der Dinge angebracht sein, die hier jetzt noch inne Wohnung verstreut liegen. Zwei Sachen werden auf jeden Fall fehlen, aber das ist okay. Werde Bilder machen, wenn es soweit ist 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2009)

Warum fällt mir hier grad so der Spruch: "Schraubst Du noch oder fährst Du schon?" ein  Das war getz nicht allein für Dich 

Mein Knie links muckt.....tolle Kamelle!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Warum fällt mir hier grad so der Spruch: "Schraubst Du noch oder fährst Du schon?" ein  Das war getz nicht allein für Dich
> 
> Mein Knie links muckt.....tolle Kamelle!


Wat willz du denn von mir? 
Mein Bike ist jetzt leichter als jemals für möglich halten *INSIDER* 
Wenn der nicht nur für mich war, für wen dann noch? Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt...

Na ja, was kommt, geht auch wieder 
Gute Besserung

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Na ja, was kommt, geht auch wieder
> Gute Besserung
> 
> Gruß Kai




Jo, das ist mit vielen Dingen so...Geld....Sonne....Krankheiten....Männer.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Jo, das ist mit vielen Dingen so...Geld....Sonne....Krankheiten....Männer.....


Richtig.
Nix ist für die Ewigkeit 

Kai
P.S.: Ich wäre an dieser Stelle dafür, das Thema zu beenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (7. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn der nicht nur für mich war, für wen dann noch? Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt...



ichglaube sie meint mich


----------



## Tasher82 (7. März 2009)

also mein knie macht mir auch noch bzw wieder sorgen...
aber hab ich ja schon auf der anfahrt zu ottensmann gemerkt..
wenigstens net wirklich schlimmer geworden währedn des fahrens..

ja runde war ganz nett.. könnt ich öfter fahren


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ichglaube sie meint mich


Nach meiner Info war die Sache bei dir in verhältnismäßig kurzer Zeit abgehandelt...

Gruß Kai


----------



## acid-driver (7. März 2009)

nä, nich so

der rahem ist ja da, soweit auch zusammengebaut. nur warte ich jetzt auch noch auf nen laufradsatz.
hauptsächlich lässt aber der xtr-umwerfer auf sich warten...

ätzend...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> nä, nich so
> 
> der rahem ist ja da, soweit auch zusammengebaut. nur warte ich jetzt auch noch auf nen laufradsatz.
> hauptsächlich lässt aber der xtr-umwerfer auf sich warten...
> ...


Ja, die Warterei ist echt ätzend, wem sagste das? 

Was wird es denn für ein LRS, wenn ich fragen darf?
Was haste bei deinem Bike für ein Ziel?
XTR-Umwerfer klingt gut 
Da man sonst eher mit einem Schaltwerk "blendet", gehe ich mal von einem guten Bike aus.

Ich bin gespannt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> also mein knie macht mir auch noch bzw wieder sorgen...
> aber hab ich ja schon auf der anfahrt zu ottensmann gemerkt..
> wenigstens net wirklich schlimmer geworden währedn des fahrens..
> 
> ...





Musst Du so indiskret sein 

Wie ganz nett???????? Super war die!!!!!!! Ey!  Männer......!


----------



## Tasher82 (7. März 2009)

schon wieder weg  nur bei dir net  lol

ja die runde war echt super..
ist was angenehmes für unter der woche..


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> schon wieder weg  nur bei dir net  lol
> 
> ja die runde war echt super..
> ist was angenehmes für unter der woche..



Es war doch nur Spass....brauchteste doch nicht weg machen....lass Dich mal nicht so verunsichern von mir....ich kann das gut, weiss ich. Aber kein Ding 

Schöne Beine (und einen tollen Hintern) sollte man(n) eben nicht verstecken...  Ich fahr ja schließlich auch nicht mit nem Sack übern Hintern und nem schicken langen Rock *haha......*strunzrum

P.S.
Nein....es wird getz hier nicht mit Spekulatius geworfen danke....


----------



## eminem7905 (7. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich fahr ja schließlich auch nicht mit nem Sack übern Hintern und nem schicken langen Rock



und warum nicht, steht dir doch gut 



......aua aua nicht hauen.......

war gestern in dortmund beim specialised dealer, dort hatten sie jede menge pitches, man ist das ein hammer bike. nur leider 500 euro teurer als in uk. 
wärens nur 200 dann könne man noch überlegen das bike hier zu kaufen. 
D wirtschaft unterstützen und so...


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und warum nicht, steht dir doch gut
> 
> 
> 
> ......aua aua nicht hauen.......



Warum war mir das getz so klar, das DU auftauchst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (7. März 2009)

big brother ist watching you


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> big brother ist watching you



Ich merk das schon 

Uni gut überstanden heute und Steuererklärung feddich?


----------



## eminem7905 (7. März 2009)

ja, uni zum spielen und schlafen gut genutzt. 

ne steuererklärung ist noch nicht fertig, das fenster ist seit vorgestern minimiert, und wir morgen wieder aufgemacht. 

nichts los heute oder was???

gucke gerade wok-wm und bekomme lust auf 16 süß-sauer


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja, uni zum spielen und schlafen gut genutzt.
> 
> ne steuererklärung ist noch nicht fertig, das fenster ist seit vorgestern minimiert, und wir morgen wieder aufgemacht.
> 
> ...




Hör mir auf mit Essen....ich könnt heute Futtern ohne Ende :-(

Asia-Wok?


----------



## acid-driver (7. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was haste bei deinem Bike für ein Ziel?
> XTR-Umwerfer klingt gut
> Da man sonst eher mit einem Schaltwerk "blendet", gehe ich mal von einem guten Bike aus.



ansich möchte ich gerne die 9kg knacken.
schaltwerk ist x.0

lrs ist einer hier aussm bike markt. onyx naben dt comp speichen und ex 5.1 felge. für die richtig dicken schlappen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ansich möchte ich gerne die 9kg knacken.
> schaltwerk ist x.0
> 
> lrs ist einer hier aussm bike markt. onyx naben dt comp speichen und ex 5.1 felge. für die richtig dicken schlappen


9kg sind ja ziemlich ambitioniert, sag ich jetzt mal. Vor allem, wenn man den LRS für die "richtig dicken Schlappen" bedenkt.
Hast du gerade irgendwie eine ungefähre Teileliste griffbereit? Würde mir das gerne mal auf dem Papier ansehen 

Wenn ich meinen LRS mal an einem funktionierenden Bike habe, ist das sicher auch ganz toll alles. Im Moment ist alles eher... plöd, sag ich jetzt mal 

Meinst du nicht, der LRS ist an einem 9kg-Bike falsch aufgehoben? Verstehe ich es richtig, dass du unter 9kg bleiben wilst?
Also ich bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt, was du dir da zurecht brutzelst 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (7. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Asia-Wok?



hääääää???
kenne die namen nicht, esse überall wo es nach hund und katze riecht.


----------



## acid-driver (7. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> 9kg sind ja ziemlich ambitioniert, sag ich jetzt mal. Vor allem, wenn man den LRS für die "richtig dicken Schlappen" bedenkt.



naja ich hab ja immernoch nen anderen laufradsatz 

              Rahmen   Rotwild C1   1530g   incl lagerschalen   
      Gabel   RS REBA race   1782   incl sender, kralle und poplock       Poplock   Rockshox   s.o.   

Bremsen avid juicy 7   ca. 420g   

      Bremshebel   avid juicy 7   ca. 420g   

      Umwerfer    shimano XTR   


      Schaltwerk   Sram X.0   213,3g   

      Schalthebel   Sram X.9   


      Sattelstütze   Scape   268g   gekürzt   
Sattel   Fizik Aliante Delta   282g   

      Laufräder   DT Swiss X430   1011g/1222g   incl Scheibe 185/160   
Reifen Schwalbe RR evo   490gx2   

Schläuche Schwalbe      129gx2   

      Kassette   shimano XT    293g   

      Kurbel   Shimano XT HTII   874g   incl Lager   
      Innenlager   Shimano XT HTII   s.o.   

      Schnellspanner   shimano   57g/66g   

      Lenker   kcnc scandium flat   134g   

      Sattelklemme   Rotwild   


      Lenkergriffe   Ergon GX2   
  Magnesium Barends   
      Vorbau   Rotwild S120   129,6g   

      Züge   shimano 


      Kette   shimano HG 50   


      Pedale   eggbeater nxr   273g   

      Steuersatz   Acros AI - 22   


Flaschenhalter bbb Carbon   25g


----------



## apoptygma (7. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hääääää???
> kenne die namen nicht, esse überall wo es nach hund und katze riecht.




Frankfurter Str.  Liefern auch nach Hause!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2009)

@ acid-driver
Was sind denn das genau für Schnellspanner?

Soviel wie dein Sattel wiegt mein Sattel ja mit 400'er Stütze  Na ja, fast, wiegt ~320g zusammen.
Bei den Sachen geht also noch eine ganze Menge, für relativ kleines Geld.

Ansonsten sieht die Liste recht gut aus.  Wie es dann im Endeffekt aussieht, wird man sehen 
Ich bin mal gespannt.

Gruß kai


----------



## acid-driver (7. März 2009)

wegen der sattelstütze bin ich gerade auf der suche.

schwanke zwischen thomson elite, syntace p6 oder ner rotwild stütze.

der vordere schnellspanner ist einer von specalized, der hintere ist shimano deore.

sattel? naja erstmal den hier runterfahren. so wie der jetzt aussieht, dauerts wohl nicht mehr lange...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wegen der sattelstütze bin ich gerade auf der suche.
> 
> schwanke zwischen thomson elite, syntace p6 oder ner rotwild stütze.
> 
> ...


Was hast du denn für ein Maß bei der Sattelstütze?
Die Thomson Elite ist schön, aber doch auch relativ schwer, oder? Na ja, die P6 ist sicher auch nicht schlecht. Nicht wirklich leicht, aber halt solide.
Und zu den Rotwild-Stützen weiß ich nix.
Wie wäre es denn mit einer Thomson Masterpiece? Ich weiß grad nicht, was sie kostet, aber sie wäre halt vergleichbar mit der Elite, nur leichter 

Bei den Schnellspannern war ich leicht verwirrt. Hat sich erledigt, trotzdem Danke 

Na ja, ein neuer Sattel spart auch noch mal einiges an Gewicht 

Gruß Kai


----------



## acid-driver (7. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einer Thomson Masterpiece?



gerne. wenn du sie irgendwo siehtst, wo sie nicht 200 steine kostet --> nehm ich 

die rotwild dinger sind ähnlich der thomson, nur aus kohle.

ach ja, was war denn mit den schnellspannern?
bekomm ja nächste woche welche von DT-swiss...
und ne neue windcutter


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> gerne. wenn du sie irgendwo siehtst, wo sie nicht 200 steine kostet --> nehm ich
> 
> die rotwild dinger sind ähnlich der thomson, nur aus kohle.
> 
> ...


Ich kann ja mal die Augen aufhalten 

Ach so, das wusste ich nicht.

Mit den Schnellspannern hatte ich mich verguckt. Habe auch bald neue (KCNC), habe aber nicht bedacht, dass sich die Gewichte auf einen beziehen und nicht auf das Set. Da war die Angabe einfach schwer zu glauben 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (8. März 2009)

tach auch, 

habe nun einen neuen gebrauchten cube acid rahmen. 

bald heißt es bye bye fully und hallo hardtail, und noch balder heist es hardtail darf ich dir dein neues fully vorstellen namens pitch 
derzeitiger kurs euro-pfund 0,90....  
und das beste, alle kommen aus taiwan womöglich noch von gleichen schweißer geschweißt 

@hannes, 
was für einen durchmesser brauche ich für die sattelstütze???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @hannes,
> was für einen durchmesser brauche ich für die sattelstütze???


Ich bin nicht Hannes, tippe aber auf 31,6, also langweiliger Standard, Einheitsbrei halt 
Hast aber im Grunde die freie Auswahl, was die Stützen angeht 

Gruß Kai
P.S.:: Dann haste ja jetzt gar keine Ausreden mehr, oder? *dummfrag*


----------



## astral67 (8. März 2009)

Hallo Martin,

ich hab noch ne gebrauchte Sattelstütze von Wheeler in 31,6mm hier rumliegen. Ist zwar schon was sehr gebraucht aber die kann ich Dir für nen 10er geben, wenn wir uns mal wieder zum biken treffen (oder irgendwer kann sie Dir vielleicht danach geben?).


----------



## acid-driver (8. März 2009)

jau, 31,6 ist richtig.


----------



## apoptygma (8. März 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> ich hab noch ne gebrauchte Sattelstütze von Wheeler in 31,6mm hier rumliegen. Ist zwar schon was sehr gebraucht aber die kann ich Dir für nen 10er geben, wenn wir uns mal wieder zum biken treffen (oder irgendwer kann sie Dir vielleicht danach geben?).



Also ich würde keine gebrauchte Sattelstütze kaufen, denn wer weiss, was mit dem Teil schon passiert is


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also ich würde keine gebrauchte Sattelstütze kaufen, denn wer weiss, was mit dem Teil schon passiert is


Sicher richtig, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich bei der Wheeler nicht unbedingt um eine Leichtbau-Stütze handelt. 
Ich würde es riskieren, bin mit meiner aber voll zufrieden und habe außerdem einen Durchmesser von 30,9mm.

Aber der Martin ist ja schon groß und kann selbst entscheiden 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Martin, würdest du für eine günstige Stütze auch um die Welt fliegen?


----------



## mistermoo (8. März 2009)

Waltraut hat wohl ihren Teller leer gegessen, so konnte ich am heutigen Sonntag doch noch ne wilde sauige Runde im Wald drehen. Waldschraaat unterwegs...!!


----------



## astral67 (8. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sicher richtig, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich bei der Wheeler nicht unbedingt um eine Leichtbau-Stütze handelt.
> Ich würde es riskieren, bin mit meiner aber voll zufrieden und habe außerdem einen Durchmesser von 30,9mm.
> 
> Aber der Martin ist ja schon groß und kann selbst entscheiden
> ...



@Kai: das dürfte ein Insider sein, da ich heute im MSN postuliert habe, dass ich keinen gebrauchten Leichtbausattel mit Carbonunterteil aus dem Ibäh kaufen tät. Heavy duty Retro-Alu-Sattelstützen fallen da dann natürlich auch drunter


----------



## acid-driver (8. März 2009)

wiegt bestimmt n halbes kilo das teil


----------



## eminem7905 (8. März 2009)

@astral

ne, trotzdem danke für dein angebot. 

mittwoch kommt mein montageständer, den ich hier im bikemarkt günstig erworben habe, dann werde ich die alten teile des corratec in den neuen rahmen verpflanzen. 

was mir am meisten sorgen macht, ist die richtige verlegung der schaltzüge, aber das www ist groß und es gibt bestimmt ne seite wo es gezeigt ist. 

@kai

ne, jetzt wird es nichts mit den sprints, ist halt ein neues bike und es muss sachte gefahren werden


----------



## acid-driver (8. März 2009)

das mit den zügen ist recht einfach.
du brauchst vorne jeweils zwei für umwerfer und schaltwerk, die münden in die erste "basis". dann brauchst du wieder zwei, die die züge in richtung umwerfer und schaltwerk umlenken. der umwerferzug ist dann schon zu ende.
fürs schaltwerk muss dann noch eine hülse zum schaltwerk gezogen werden. istalles in allem max 2 m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (8. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wiegt bestimmt n halbes kilo das teil



neeee....

*KEIN Leichtbau*

ich geh mal in den Keller wiegen 

Edit sagt Ups: 
Unglaubliche 323g bei sagenhaften 275mm Länge...Da war die alte Ritchey am Radon ja sogar leichter bei 350mm Länge


----------



## apoptygma (8. März 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Waltraut hat wohl ihren Teller leer gegessen, so konnte ich am heutigen Sonntag doch noch ne wilde sauige Runde im Wald drehen. Waldschraaat unterwegs...!!



Mehrere Teller diverser Futtergeschichten 

Gut, die Größe eine Waldschraates.....


----------



## apoptygma (8. März 2009)

Möchte jemand mit mir inne Trainingsgruppe??

Ok...was frag ich


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2009)

@ eminem7905

Irgendwas ist ja immer... 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (8. März 2009)

wie meinst du das????

oder denke nur ich doppeldeutig???

@kai
ja sorry, aber du weißt doch neues bike und so


----------



## apoptygma (8. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wie meinst du das????
> 
> oder denke nur ich doppeldeutig???




Ja, denn Fabian is ja grad nicht da


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Edit sagt Ups:
> Unglaubliche 323g bei sagenhaften 275mm Länge...Da war die alte Ritchey am Radon ja sogar leichter bei 350mm Länge


Meine ehemalige Easton EA30 hatte ~330g, allerdings in 390mm Länge *LEICHTBAU* 

@ apoptygma
Nein, ich möchte nicht.
Aber nett daste fragst 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ eminem7905
> 
> Irgendwas ist ja immer...
> 
> Kai



Will hier einer Sprinten
Ich kann bald wieder


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> ja sorry, aber du weißt doch neues bike und so


Ja, verstehe ich natürlich.

Aber sorry, wir werden wohl NIE identische Bikes fahren und uns unter Laborbedingungen vergleichen können...

Dann halt nicht 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (8. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Will hier einer Sprinten
> Ich kann bald wieder



Bevor der Martin sprintet, wird der Kai Downhiller 


...duckundwech*


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Will hier einer Sprinten
> Ich kann bald wieder


Na ja, ob man das schon Sprint nennen kann, was wir da gemacht haben? Ich weiß ja nicht...

Dein normales Tempo ist unser Sprint 

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Bevor der Martin sprintet, wird der Kai Downhiller
> ...duckundwech*


Ey ja! 

Aber wo du Recht hast


----------



## acid-driver (8. März 2009)

hab mir gerade ne easton EA90 bestellt.

186g bei 350mm...

bin mal gespannt, wann die kommt


----------



## eminem7905 (8. März 2009)

ich würde gerne mal wieder so ne runde mit uwe drehen, so wie wir von bahnhof bis herdecke gefahren sind. hat echt spaß gemacht.


----------



## astral67 (8. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hab mir gerade ne easton EA90 bestellt.
> 
> 186g bei 350mm...
> 
> bin mal gespannt, wann die kommt



Bischen schwer und schmal für nen Lenker, was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (8. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Will hier einer Sprinten
> Ich kann bald wieder






Jo, bring die mal nen bissken auf Drehzahl hier die Jungs


----------



## acid-driver (8. März 2009)

wenns nen lenker wäre...

weiterraten bitte


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich würde gerne mal wieder so ne runde mit uwe drehen, so wie wir von bahnhof bis herdecke gefahren sind. hat echt spaß gemacht.



Aber immer schön mit Helm


----------



## eminem7905 (8. März 2009)

hohe drehzahlen, ich habe nen TDI. 

na, versteht du den??? FRAU

ach ja, alle gute zum weltfrauentag


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Jo, bring die mal nen bissken auf Drehzahl hier die Jungs


Aber mit/gegen Uwe macht die Sache wenig Sinn und demnach auch keinen Spaß...
Wenn der nicht von der Seite mitgenommen wird, kann sein Tempo doch eh keiner mitgehen... Zumindest von uns keiner 

Kai


----------



## acid-driver (8. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hohe drehzahlen, ich habe nen TDI.
> 
> na, versteht du den??? FRAU
> 
> ach ja, alle gute zum weltfrauentag


----------



## astral67 (8. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wenns nen lenker wäre...
> 
> weiterraten bitte



Hättest dem Martin ja auch gleich Deine alte Sattelstütze mitgeben können...

Machste dann den Rest auch in Carbon? Lenker und Vorbau?


----------



## apoptygma (8. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ach ja, alle gute zum weltfrauentag




Unglaublich, Du bist der Erste! 

Und das, wo ich grad festgestellt habe, das meine Beine immer "männlicher" werden....

Ich versteck die getz inne Wanne...bis später!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2009)

Zweiter 






Gruß Kai
P.S.: Martin, du warst schneller, Glückwunsch


----------



## acid-driver (8. März 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Hättest dem Martin ja auch gleich Deine alte Sattelstütze mitgeben können...
> 
> Machste dann den Rest auch in Carbon? Lenker und Vorbau?



hätte ich, aber ich will ja morgen fahren, wenn der umwerfer da ist.

und die stütze kommt evtl erst ende der woche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Und das, wo ich grad festgestellt habe, das meine Beine immer "männlicher" werden....



Muss du mal wieder rasieren


----------



## Tasher82 (8. März 2009)

was les ich hier vom sprinten hehe..

fahren doch eh meist sonntags  @Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> was les ich hier vom sprinten hehe..
> fahren doch eh meist sonntags  @Kai


Ja Sprints, du bist herzlich eingeladen 
*MASSENSPRINT* 

Gesprintet wird meist an leichten Anstiegen. Rauf komme ich auch sonntags ganz passabel 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (8. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Muss du mal wieder rasieren




EY! Bis getz fand ich Dich noch nett!!!!!!


----------



## Tasher82 (8. März 2009)

ansich immer gern .. aber momentan ist mit meinem knie berghoch net ganz so viel los...

aber bis das wetter wieder besser ist wirds schon gehen..


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> EY! Bis getz fand ich Dich noch nett!!!!!!



Rasierte Beine sind Pflicht!


----------



## Tasher82 (8. März 2009)

@Uwe 

dann achte ich beim nächsten Mal genau auf deine....


----------



## apoptygma (8. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> aber momentan ist mit meinem knie berghoch net ganz so viel los...



Das muss ich mir mal ansehen


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Uwe
> 
> dann achte ich beim nächsten Mal genau auf deine....



Kannst du ruhig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (8. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Rasierte Beine sind Pflicht!



Find ich bei Männern auch sehr schön *zugeb*


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Rasierte Beine sind Pflicht!


Ihr seid doch Mountainbiker!
Ja ja, ich weiß... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (8. März 2009)

frühestens nach dem ersten richtigen lang machen    smile..


----------



## apoptygma (8. März 2009)

Ich stelle gerade fest...hier werden bald viele einen ausgeben müssen 

Viele Geburtstagskinder in den Widder-Reihen!

Das aber nur am Rande....ich mag gern die leckere Schoko-Crossi-Torte (Kai übrigens auch) oder den klasse Erlenbacher Double Schoki Kuchen (1000 g Packung, den kann man prima für unterwegs einpacken weil in Portionen vorgeschnitten)

Bitte?
Nein, sonst habe ich keine Wünsche!

Danke!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Kai übrigens auch








Aber natürlich nur off-season... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (8. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aber natürlich nur off-season...
> 
> Kai









Ach was...da ist noch off-season


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach was...da ist noch off-season


Ja, wenn die Saison gestartet wäre, hätte ich das gemerkt 

Kai


----------



## acid-driver (8. März 2009)

wen meint ihr denn mit geburtstag-haber?


----------



## apoptygma (8. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wen meint ihr denn mit geburtstag-haber?



Dich und Jenz und Fabian und Uwe....widderlich das


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wen meint ihr denn mit geburtstag-haber?


Schon Angst?


----------



## mistermoo (8. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Rasierte Beine sind Pflicht!



bei frauen mag das vielleicht ok sein, doch wenn ich für mich spreche: NIEMALS werden die Beine rasiert!

War schon schlimm genug bei der letzten OP das die mir den ganzen Bauch rasiert habe und das obwohl die nur 3 Schnitte brauchten a 3cm.

Mann ohne Pelz ist ne Frau, basta.


----------



## mistermoo (8. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dich und Jenz und Fabian und Uwe....widderlich das



Geburtzeltag??? no way


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. März 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> bei frauen mag das vielleicht ok sein, doch wenn ich für mich spreche: NIEMALS werden die Beine rasiert!
> 
> War schon schlimm genug bei der letzten OP das die mir den ganzen Bauch rasiert habe und das obwohl die nur 3 Schnitte brauchten a 3cm.
> 
> Mann ohne Pelz ist ne Frau, basta.


Wurde die Sache nicht im Forum schon bis zum Erbrechen diskutiert???

Jeder wie er mag, würde ich sagen. 

Gruß kai


----------



## acid-driver (8. März 2009)

richtig.

ich werd an meinem geburtstag nicht zum biken kommen 

hab besuch da.


----------



## apoptygma (9. März 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Mann ohne Pelz ist ne Frau, basta.



Schwachsinn. 



Rasierte (muskulöse vorausgesetzt) Männerbeine, schauen zum einen  besser aus und zum anderen...ach, ich red mich hier eh um Kopf und Kragen. Ich fahr ins Büro


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. März 2009)

Mein AL 9.0 ist fertig und bereit zum abholen.
Jetzt dann gesprintet werden mein junger Freund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Mein AL 9.0 ist fertig und bereit zum abholen.
> Jetzt dann gesprintet werden mein junger Freund.


Was ist denn mit Canyon los? Eigentlich geht doch da vor 2010 nix, wenn man anfragt 
Oder biste Premiumkunde? 

Hier ist mein Flugzeug für 2009, wie es derzeit da steht... 





Ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig. Ich halte euch aber auf dem Laufenden. Gewicht sollte so bei 11,3-11,4kg liegen, ist aber nur geschätzt.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Weitere Bilder im Album


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Canyon los? Eigentlich geht doch da vor 2010 nix, wenn man anfragt
> Oder biste Premiumkunde?



Ab dem dritten Rad geht alles ein wenig schneller

PS. Sehr schön wird immer besser!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ab dem dritten Rad geht alles ein wenig schneller
> 
> PS. Sehr schön wird immer besser!!!


So so, Premiumkunde, hab ichs mir doch gedacht 

P.S.: Vielen Dank


----------



## astral67 (9. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gewicht sollte so bei 11,3-11,4kg liegen, ist aber nur geschätzt.



Wenn Du die Ganganzeigen abschraubst sparste nochmal sagenhafte 26g


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. März 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Ganganzeigen abschraubst sparste nochmal sagenhafte 26g


Ich muss doch sehen wo ich bin...


----------



## astral67 (9. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich muss doch sehen wo ich bin...



dafür machste dir nen navi dran 

...schönen sattel haste da


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. März 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> dafür machste dir nen navi dran
> 
> ...schönen sattel haste da


Und hole mir dann wieder die Pest an den Lenker (gewichtstechnisch) 

Kai


----------



## astral67 (9. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und hole mir dann wieder die Pest an den Lenker (gewichtstechnisch)
> 
> Kai



Na, wenn Du doch sonst orientierungslos bist 

aber wird sicher geil...mach mal ruhig weiter...ich meld mich schonmal als Resteverwerter an


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. März 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Na, wenn Du doch sonst orientierungslos bist
> 
> aber wird sicher geil...mach mal ruhig weiter...ich meld mich schonmal als Resteverwerter an


Das bezog sich mehr auf die Position der Kette 
Aber so wie es aussieht, hat es sich ja bald eh erledigt...
Abwarten, sag ich jetzt mal 

Na, i hope so 
Ich weiß nicht, wie verwertbar die Reste sind.
Der Antrieb landet wohl ungesehen im Müll. Kette ist zerschnibbelt, die Sachen waren einfach durch.
Die Griffe werden wohl, so wie der LRS auch, ans Zweitbike wandern, wenn der mal beim Service war. Und mehr ist ja bislang nicht passiert, eigentlich 

Und die Teile, die jetzt abkommen. Na ja, mal abwarten. Ich sag dir dann Bescheid. Kannste ja dann selbst entscheiden, ob du da noch was draus machen kannst 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (9. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Mein AL 9.0 ist fertig und bereit zum abholen.
> Jetzt dann gesprintet werden mein junger Freund.




Ich schließe mich da an...erzähl das ma nicht im "Wartezimmer", dafür wirse gelyncht.

So, nach ner kurzen Bukowski Lesepause werd ich getz noch nen Stündchen inne Heia weiterlesen. 

Tschö mit ö!


----------



## eminem7905 (9. März 2009)

@kai

die bilder sind ja von 2005


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> die bilder sind ja von 2005


Ja, wurde ich auch schon drauf hingewiesen. 
Habe heute eine Zeitreise gemacht. War auch mal ganz spannend...
Nee, ist einfach eine nicht eingestellte Kamera 

Sonst haste nix dazu zu sagen? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (10. März 2009)

okay. auf ein neues...
habe mir soeben ein weiteres mal helm und vorbau bestellt; diesmal bei actionsports.
drückt mir die daumen


----------



## acid-driver (10. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ...diesmal bei actionsports.


----------



## apoptygma (10. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


>



Zu Deinen Tauschdingern da.....

Was zum Geier willst Du mit ner 203er Bremsscheibe????? Doch wohl nicht ans Rote oder?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. März 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Doch wohl nicht ans Rote oder?????


Hätte doch Style 
Nach dieser Aussage:


acid-driver schrieb:


> Bremsen avid juicy 7   ca. 420g
> Bremshebel   avid juicy 7   ca. 420g


gehe ich aber nicht davon aus. Zumal er später noch schreibt, dass er sich eine Windcutter-Scheibe verbaut... Windcutter in 203mm? Wohl eher kaum 

Euch allen einen ruhigen Arbeitstag und dergleichen,
Sauwetter... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (10. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> Hätte doch Style
> Nach dieser Aussage:
> ...



 Mir würd dazu auch nichts mehr einfallen dann.... Ebenso wie zum Wetter! Mittwoch solls ganz nett werden. Ausgerechnet da mach ich ne halbe Spätschicht :-(


----------



## mistermoo (10. März 2009)

windcutter??? die dinger sollen vernünftig bremsen und nicht den wind streicheln geschweige denn schneiden 

beim speci ist ja vorne auch ne 203er drauf, aber auf dem ht wirds wenn eh nur max 180 vorne, vermutlich reichen auch je 160er, das wird ja nicht zum downhill genutzt wo extreme verzögerungswerte nötig sind


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mir würd dazu auch nichts mehr einfallen dann.... Ebenso wie zum Wetter! Mittwoch solls ganz nett werden. Ausgerechnet da mach ich ne halbe Spätschicht :-(


Es muss dem Fahrer gefalllen 
Aber diese Aktion (203er Windcutter) wäre schon... also... ich sach mal... grenzwertig. Hart am Limit und noch ein Stückchen weiter. 

Aber ich gehe ja mal davon aus, das wir damit aufm Holzweg sind.

Weil ich nicht weiß, was ich bald für Scheiben fahre, halte ich mich jetzt einfach mal mit Aussagen zur Windcutter zurück. Geplant ist aber in diese Richtung nix, weil- Pleite! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (10. März 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> beim speci ist ja vorne auch ne 203er drauf, aber auf dem ht wirds wenn eh nur max 180 vorne, vermutlich reichen auch je 160er, das wird ja nicht zum downhill genutzt wo extreme verzögerungswerte nötig sind



Wer von Euch mit 203er Scheiben fährt denn so Downhill hier???? 

Also ich meine getz nicht die normalen Abfahrten im Gelände, ich meine das, was die coolen gaskranken Jungs so schreddern? Das so mit Protectoren und ner Menge suizidaler Tendenz 

Keiner?

Doch so viele? 

Also sind 203er Scheiben für uns eh überdimensioniert


----------



## mistermoo (10. März 2009)

ich bezog das auch eher auf die last die mein esel abbremsen muss :kotz: da ist ne 203er vorne schon hilfreich und ich im sommer auch doch mal in diverse bikeparks mit dem speci will und in urlaub nach tirol z.b. trails jagen (hoffnung auf keine abschüsse den steilhang runter)

aber wie gesagt beim ht wirds max ne 180er vorne, für forstautobahnen völlig ausreichend, vielleicht bekomme ich mittwoch ne zusage für nen gebrauchten rahmen, so zum rumbasteln wenn den wer anders nicht nimmt (daumen drückt sich selbst)


----------



## eminem7905 (10. März 2009)

ich habe mir einen anker bestellt, der soll beim bremsen sehr gut sein. 

@mistermoo
bikepark, bin dabei. denke der sebastian auch. 

@kai
jo, was soll ich zum bike sagen, erstam will ich ihn live sehen. 
was ist da an deinem bike neu???? *schäm*


----------



## apoptygma (10. März 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt beim ht wirds max ne 180er vorne, für forstautobahnen völlig ausreichend, vielleicht bekomme ich mittwoch ne zusage für nen gebrauchten rahmen, so zum rumbasteln wenn den wer anders nicht nimmt (daumen drückt sich selbst)



Du wills mippem HT ernsthaft nur son einfachen Kram fahren??? Wie langweilig 

Ahso....ich warte ansich noch *insider* und mache um 14 Uhr Feierabend!


----------



## eminem7905 (10. März 2009)

um 14 uhr feierabend, bei dem wetter, no way, da sitze ich hier lieber bis 5 oder 6 uhr


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> jo, was soll ich zum bike sagen, erstam will ich ihn live sehen.
> was ist da an deinem bike neu???? *schäm*


Auch wenn das Wetter eher dagegen spricht, hoffe ich, dass das bald mal möglich ist, dass du es/ihn in Natura siehst 

Griffe, Felgen, Speichen, Naben, Nippel, Schläuche, Kette, Kassette, Kurbel, Teile des Steuersatzes.

Gruß Kai,
immer noch Sauwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (10. März 2009)

Daher gehe ich heute ne Stunde rudern 

Nachdem ich gleich ne Stunde geschlafen habe.

Habe grad mit unserem Team-Tier Duisburg telefoniert....Kai.....er wird wohl ggf. auch "nur" die 30er Runde Sundern fahren und meinte, er würde dann mit Dir fahren.....also....was meinste? Bissken von ihm ziehen und puschen lassen? Soll Dich schön grüssen....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Habe grad mit unserem Team-Tier Duisburg telefoniert....Kai.....er wird wohl ggf. auch "nur" die 30er Runde Sundern fahren und meinte, er würde dann mit Dir fahren.....also....was meinste? Bissken von ihm ziehen und puschen lassen? Soll Dich schön grüssen....


Jo, sehr gerne. 

Sag ihm, er soll sich ein Koffeinkonzentrat mitnehmen, mir schwebt evtl. auch eine intravenöse Versorgung vor. Allerdings kann ich die bei HFmax nicht übernehmen, daher müsste er im Fall der Fälle selbst, also... 

Ich wüsste zwar nicht, warum er für mich das Rennen in Sundern "wegschmeißen" sollte, aber wenn er das möchte, kann er das gerne tun 

Schönen Gruß zurück 
Kai
P.S.: *Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung:*
Kleine Runde Sundern, 2007: 01:38:50h Fahrzeit
Kleine Runde Sundern, 2008: 01:42:xxh Fahrzeit
Er sollte es sich also noch mal guuuuuuuuut überlegen...


----------



## apoptygma (10. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Jo, sehr gerne.
> 
> Sag ihm, er soll sich ein Koffeinkonzentrat mitnehmen, mir schwebt evtl. auch eine intravenöse Versorgung vor. Allerdings kann ich die bei HFmax nicht übernehmen, daher müsste er im Fall der Fälle selbst, also...
> 
> ...




Ja, der Herr fragte komischerweise direkt nach unserem Team Namen 

Edit: Hat aber wohl unter nem anderen Namen gebucht. Seine Zeit dazu gönnter uns dann wohl doch nicht 

Wirst lachen, ihm trau ich sogar zu, Dich soweit zu puschen, daste da ne super Zeit fährst . Er monierte auch das schlimme Wetter derzeit, versucht aber auch soviel wie nur geht, draussen zu sein....Sollst einfach soviel wie geht Sport machen, fahren, fit bleiben, dann klappt das schon "bei den Spaten, die da jedes Mal mitfahren" wie er sagt


----------



## mistermoo (10. März 2009)

welches zeitfenster ist für nen waldschraat wie mich als real anzusehen?
kai fährt mir sicherlich nach dem ersten auflösen der masse davon

@apoptygma
sendung kommt morgen hier an, laut statusmeldung


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, der Herr fragte komischerweise direkt nach unserem Team Namen
> 
> Edit: Hat aber wohl unter nem anderen Namen gebucht. Seine Zeit dazu gönnter uns dann wohl doch nicht
> 
> Wirst lachen, ihm trau ich sogar zu, Dich soweit zu puschen, daste da ne super Zeit fährst . Er monierte auch das schlimme Wetter derzeit, versucht aber auch soviel wie nur geht, draussen zu sein....Sollst einfach soviel wie geht Sport machen, fahren, fit bleiben, dann klappt das schon "bei den Spaten, die da jedes Mal mitfahren" wie er sagt


Also ich fände es super, aber scheinbar...
Na ja, ich werde es schon so irgendwie hinkriegen, mich nicht zu blamieren, wenn ich einen guten Tag erwische und die Sonne scheint 

Wenn er es getan hätte, hätte es mich aber ehrlich gesagt auch etwas gewundert.

In Anbetracht meiner aktuellen Trainingszeiten sage ich, gibt es allen Grund, sich vor Sundern, zumindest was die Platzierung/Zeit angeht, so seine Gedanken zu machen. Wäre doch gelacht, wenn es mir nicht gelingen würde, auch auf der kleinen Runde so zu überziehen, dass ich auf Sundern keine Lust mehr habe. Aber warten wir einfach mal ab... 

Gruß Kai,
der evtl. zum WE hin wieder mit Laufen/Hometrainer einsteigt...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. März 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> welches zeitfenster ist für nen waldschraat wie mich als real anzusehen?
> kai fährt mir sicherlich nach dem ersten auflösen der masse davon


Für mich schwer zu sagen...
Beim Ironman auf Hawaii gibt es immer das Ziel, vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit...  Aber Sundern ist nicht Hawaii 

Bei mir hängt es sehr stark von den Bedingungen ab. Letztlich gibt es für mich aber kein Zeitziel, sondern mehr den Wunsch, einfach mal in der ersten Hälfte des Gesamtfeldes anzukommen. Alles weitere ist Bonus, sag ich jetzt einfach mal.
Eine Zeit von unter 1:30h wäre nach derzeitigem Stand für mich gut. Aber das ist wie gesagt schwer zu sagen.
Irrtümer wie immer nicht ausgeschlossen... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (10. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> In Anbetracht meiner aktuellen Trainingszeiten sage ich, gibt es allen Grund, sich vor Sundern, zumindest was die Platzierung/Zeit angeht, so seine Gedanken zu machen. Wäre doch gelacht, wenn es mir nicht gelingen würde, auch auf der kleinen Runde so zu überziehen, dass ich auf Sundern keine Lust mehr habe. Aber warten wir einfach mal ab...
> 
> Gruß Kai,
> der evtl. zum WE hin wieder mit Laufen/Hometrainer einsteigt...



Weisste was ich immer noch nicht verstehe?? Du hast soviel Zeit....ich würde wer weiss was dafür geben, noch Deine Zeitfenster zum Training (welches Training auch immer) zu haben....wieso machst nicht wenigstens irgendwas, und wenns ersma nur Muskelaufbau is fürn Rücken/Bauch etc., wenn schon die Erkältung Dich vielleicht noch nen bissken einbremst.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich getz zuviel oder andere vielleicht zu wenig Ehrgeiz haben , aber ich würde die Krätze bekommen, in Sundern abzukacken und mich vielleicht zu fragen....hm.....hätteste mehr tun können/müssen? Alle landen mit ihren Zeiten auf Listen, die auf ewig im Internet mit dem Namen verewigt sind....aufzurufen über die Namenssuche bei google....neee...ich will mir die Frage eben nicht stellen wollen am Ende 

So, und da ich derzeit eh fast chronisch schlechte Stimmung habe....hilft mir das sogar gleich, mich mindestens (ich spekuliere getz schon auf 1,5 Std) mich inner Asi-Bude Mc Fit aufm Rudergerät zu schwingen und bis zum Tinitus Rammstein in mich reinzublasen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Weisste was ich immer noch nicht verstehe?? Du hast soviel Zeit....ich würde wer weiss was dafür geben, noch Deine Zeitfenster zum Training (welches Training auch immer) zu haben....wieso machst nicht wenigstens irgendwas, und wenns ersma nur Muskelaufbau is fürn Rücken/Bauch etc., wenn schon die Erkältung Dich vielleicht noch nen bissken einbremst.
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich getz zuviel oder andere vielleicht zu wenig Ehrgeiz haben , aber ich würde die Krätze bekommen, in Sundern abzukacken und mich vielleicht zu fragen....hm.....hätteste mehr tun können/müssen? Alle landen mit ihren Zeiten auf Listen, die auf ewig im Internet mit dem Namen verewigt sind....aufzurufen über die Namenssuche bei google....neee...ich will mir die Frage eben nicht stellen wollen am Ende


Problem ist, ich will biken, und zwar im Trockenen! Warum läuft es derzeit mies? Ich bin krank, zumindest krank genug, um besser keinen Sport (hier vor allem Laufen zu nennen) draußen zu machen.

Wie es in Sundern läuft, bleibt abzuwarten, ne. Wenn ich gesund bin, werde ich die Zeit bis Sundern auf jeden Fall nutzen, um zu retten, was noch zu retten ist. 

Wenn erstmal ein paar Jahre vergangen sind, wird mir schon eine Ausrede eingefallen sein, warum es lief, wie es lief... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (10. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Problem ist, ich will biken, und zwar im Trockenen! Warum läuft es derzeit mies? Ich bin krank, zumindest krank genug, um besser keinen Sport (hier vor allem Laufen zu nennen) draußen zu machen.




Is immer noch nicht besser?? 

Ich bin getz ersma los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Is immer noch nicht besser??
> 
> Ich bin getz ersma los...


Aktuell ist einfach nur meine Nase ein bissl zu. Sonst ist nix. Jetzt könnten man theoretisch evtl. laufen gehen, aber bei diesem Wetter will ich mir das einfach noch nicht antun.

Samstag soll wohl zeitweise besser werden das Wetter.  Da werde ich wohl, wenn das auch so kommt und hier nix spektakuläres verkündet wird, daheim alleine meine Runden drehen und nachholen, was ich letztes WE verpasst habe. 

Viel Spaß 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (10. März 2009)

aber ein wenig tiefstapeln tust du schon oder???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> aber ein wenig tiefstapeln tust du schon oder???


Ich?
Ich befürchte fast, aber ich spreche es gar nicht aus... 

Kai


----------



## acid-driver (10. März 2009)

also die 203mm bremsscheibe ist fürs rotwild. heute ist das actionsports paket gekommen, da war die unter anderem drin.
die andere bremsscheibe, die ich suche ist für meinen zweitlaufradsatz.

die windcutter wiegt doch nur 150g , weiß garnicht was ihr wollt. ausserdem bremst sie besser als die originalscheibe.
ausserdem fahre ich im gegensatz zu euch eher im richtigen gelände und nicht auf straßen...

der xtr umwerfer ist übrigens auch dabei gewesen, jetzt kann ich endlich wieder biken gehen...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> die windcutter wiegt doch nur 150g , weiß garnicht was ihr wollt. ausserdem bremst sie besser als die originalscheibe.
> ausserdem fahre ich im gegensatz zu euch eher im richtigen gelände und nicht auf straßen...
> 
> der xtr umwerfer ist übrigens auch dabei gewesen, jetzt kann ich endlich wieder biken gehen...


Es geht nicht ums Gewicht, sondern darum, dass sowas gegen jede Regel ist und optisch... na ja... es muss dem Fahrer gefallen 

Ja, wir fahren ab und zu auch Straße, das is richtig. Dennoch glaube ich nicht, dass du eine 180er oder 160er Scheibe an ihre Grenze gebracht hättest. Aber das ist reine Spekulation...

Dennoch viel Spaß mit dem Bike.
Um Bilder wird gebeten 

Gruß Kai


----------



## acid-driver (10. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> ...dass sowas gegen jede Regel ist und optisch.



kennst du andere regeln als ich?

ausserdem sahs vorher noch hässlicher aus, da 2 verschiedene bremsscheibenfirmen.

hätte eigentlich auch zur 180er tendiert, leider verbaut avid da 185mm scheiben, sodass die 180er nicht gepasst hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. März 2009)

Ich sag doch:
Es muss dem Fahrer gefallen 

Ist doch okay. Allerdings finde ich es ein wenig...unnötig. Aber wenn du meinst, es zu brauchen, kannst du es gerne tun.

Dass mit den 185mm-Scheiben ist ein Argument...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (10. März 2009)

Hannes...ernsthaft....Du möchtest doch getz nicht allen Ernstes das Haard Gebiet als "ernsthaftes" höhenmeterlastiges Gelände bezeichnen, wo 200er Scheiben auch nur im Ansatz nötig wären? Davon ab gesehen fahre ich/wir (ich sprech getz mal für Kai mit) lieber bei schlimmen Boden auf der Strasse, als mich mit 200er Scheiben im Wald auf Eis an den Baum zu hauen . Unabhängig davon sind die GA Einheiten auf der Strasse besser zu fahren, weil gleichmässiger. Und noch unabhängiger...ach was red ich 

Wie Kai schon sagte, wenn Man(n) das braucht, soll Man(n) sich den Kram dran bauen, feddich aus  Ist wie bei den Frauen und den Handtaschen, brauchen/haben wollen/Nutzen. Ich finds an einem HT Rahmen, und vor allem wie dem Rotwild, versauts das "Understatement".


----------



## acid-driver (10. März 2009)

gelände hat ja erstmal wenig mit höhenmetern zu tun.

es gibt hier durchaus ein paar trails, die ich runtergeschoben habe...aber warum rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich?
ich finds geil

ach ja, hier mein vorderrad mit den roten nippeln...


----------



## apoptygma (10. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> gelände hat ja erstmal wenig mit höhenmetern zu tun.
> 
> es gibt hier durchaus ein paar trails, die ich runtergeschoben habe...aber warum rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich?
> ich finds geil




Und Du meinst, mit ner 200er Scheibe und 90mm Federweg fährste die Trails dann runner???? Mippem HT? 

Nee brauchst Dich da auch nicht rechtfertigen, wie ich gesagt habe...is wie mippe Handtaschen.

Für mich hat Gelände schon was mit HM zu tun...nur durchn Wald heizen reizt mich dann eher nicht  Weh tun solls schon.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> gelände hat ja erstmal wenig mit höhenmetern zu tun.
> 
> es gibt hier durchaus ein paar trails, die ich runtergeschoben habe...aber warum rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich?
> ich finds geil
> ...


Du hast dir die 203er Scheibe also für die Flachetappen zugelegt, ja? Ist schon okay...

Und *warum* hast du geschoben? Glaube kaum, dass es daran lag, dass du eine Überhitzung der Scheibe vermutet hast... 
Warum du dich rechtfertigst, weiß ich auch nicht...

Von der Scheibe abgesehen, sieht das LR wirklich gut aus, keine Frage 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (10. März 2009)

...oder Schuhe!
...oder Parfüms!
...oder Ferkel!
...oder sonstiges Getier aus Plüsch!

Um die Liste ma zu erweitern


----------



## mistermoo (10. März 2009)

juhuuu pizza teller time....

sieht zwar etwas brachial aus, hauptsache genug spass und reserven auf den touren, egal wo


----------



## apoptygma (10. März 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> und reserven auf den touren, egal wo



Ich glaub, ich leg mir noch nen Gambler oder nen Demo zu, für meine Kraftausdauereinheiten, dann hab ich auch noch Reserven auf den Touren 

Ok, ich hör getz auf


----------



## acid-driver (10. März 2009)

ich weiß nicht, wo euer problem liegt...

es gab nunmal keine alternative.

und der durchmesser hat weniger mit fading zu tun als mit verzögerungswerten.


das nächste bike wird übrigens das rotwild E.1


----------



## apoptygma (10. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, wo euer problem liegt...
> 
> es gab nunmal keine alternative.
> 
> ...




Schlaf gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, wo euer problem liegt...
> 
> es gab nunmal keine alternative.
> 
> ...


Wir haben ein Problem? Also ich seh nix... *dummguck*

Wenn es keine Alternative gibt, ist das halt so 

Ach so, es geht um Verzögerungswerte... Fahrtechnik statt Federweg, sag ich da nur. Hier halt: Bremstechnik statt Schebendurchmessser! 
Aber ich halte ja schon meinen Mund. Erlaubt ist, was gefällt. Der Sicherheit ist es sicher im Allgemeinen dienlich, von daher passt es doch 

MfG Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (11. März 2009)

also ich finde große bremsscheiben geil, man kann nie genug davon haben, und 200 mm ist doch nicht viel, das sind gerade mal 20 cm. 

wenn man jetzt weiterdenkt, dann sind viele sachen am bike die wir verbaut haben unnötig, aber es ist ein hobby und da spielt vernunft keine rolle. spaß soll es machen.


----------



## seppel82 (11. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> also ich finde große bremsscheiben geil, man kann nie genug davon haben, und 200 mm ist doch nicht viel, das sind gerade mal 20 cm.
> 
> wenn man jetzt weiterdenkt, dann sind viele sachen am bike die wir verbaut haben unnötig, aber es ist ein hobby und da spielt vernunft keine rolle. spaß soll es machen.


 
stellt euch mal vor. da gibbet sogar leute mit ner klingel am rad...


----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> stellt euch mal vor. da gibbet sogar leute mit ner klingel am rad...



Jo, denn wenn die nicht wären, wär unser Schnitt aufm Rückweg im Eimer gewesen


----------



## eminem7905 (11. März 2009)

@ seppel

auf einem mountainbike ne klingel??? wie passt das zusammen????


----------



## mistermoo (11. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @ seppel
> 
> auf einem mountainbike ne klingel??? wie passt das zusammen????



bei monotonen stundenlangen touren sind klingeln durchaus als musik instrument zweckzuentfremden....

so husch die klamotten an und die sonnenstrahlen nutzen
neuen bike compi testen (Sigma 2006 MHR DTS)


----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @ seppel
> 
> auf einem mountainbike ne klingel??? wie passt das zusammen????



Das passt genauso zusammen, wie nen MTB zu haben und Mountains zu meiden


----------



## Roses (11. März 2009)

boa wenn ich so ein blödsinn wie hier lese kriege ich das kot.....
" hätte nicht jemand eine klingel gehabt wäre der schnitt im ar..gewesen"
rücksicht sollte man schon auf andere personen nehmen oder hat net auf öffentlichen radwegen fahren
aber was solls warum haben wir mtb-fahrer wohl zum teil so einen schlechten ruf
naja schuld sind ja immer die anderen


----------



## eminem7905 (11. März 2009)

@ roses

du mißverstehst da etwas.

wir waren ja auf der autobahn auf der linken spur, und so ein sonntagsfahrer wollte nicht rechts rüber, deshalb haben wir geklingelt wie die wilden. und für ne lichthuppe hatten wir keine beleuchtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2009)

Roses schrieb:


> boa wenn ich so ein blödsinn wie hier lese kriege ich das kot.....
> " hätte nicht jemand eine klingel gehabt wäre der schnitt im ar..gewesen"
> rücksicht sollte man schon auf andere personen nehmen oder hat net auf öffentlichen radwegen fahren
> aber was solls warum haben wir mtb-fahrer wohl zum teil so einen schlechten ruf
> naja schuld sind ja immer die anderen



Neu registiert heute. Fred direkt gefunden! Mit Eiern wär das nicht passiert!

PLONK!


----------



## Tasher82 (11. März 2009)

vlt brauchten wir die Klingel ja auch nur, weil jeder Idiot meint er müßte auf deutlich gekennzeichneten "RADWEGEN" rumstehen, -spazieren etc....

nur mal so zur Info...
und den schlechten Ruf bekommen wir sicher net durch rechtzeitiges klingeln, vielmehr durch Vollkörperkontakt weil vorher net geklingelt wurde..

nur ein Standpunkt von vielen...

gruß Fabian


----------



## Tasher82 (11. März 2009)

wer würd denn evtl sa bei einigermassen gutem wetter ne kleine bis mittlere runde drehen?


----------



## eminem7905 (11. März 2009)

evtl. ich, wenn bis dahin mein hardtail fertig wird. 
voraussetztung, trocken 

hey, pfundkurs bei 0,925


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen 


Tasher82 schrieb:


> wer würd denn evtl sa bei einigermassen gutem wetter ne kleine bis mittlere runde drehen?


Wenn trocken, dann ich daheim oder mit euch, je nachdem, was so geplant ist... 

Ich kann euch ja mal den Wengeberg zeigen... 
Auf Einsauen habe ich nämlich nur bedingt Lust, um nicht zu sagen gar nicht.

Aber erstmal ist ja MIttwoch, ne 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ich wollte unseren Neuling nicht übergehen, aber zu seinen Zeilen fällt mir einfach, also... da fehlen mir... mit Verlaub... ich kann es nicht!


----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> wer würd denn evtl sa bei einigermassen gutem wetter ne kleine bis mittlere runde drehen?




*aufzeig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (11. März 2009)

kann samstag leider nicht, doch würde ich gerne am sonntag (wenn das wetter mitspielt) gerne mit euch ne runde in hagen und umgebung drehen
waltraut hatte da so ne schöne runde die wir abfahren wollten (zudem möchte ich ihr ja noch was mitbringen)


ok einsauen ist bei dem wetter echt kaum zu vermeiden (fahrradwege mal ausgenommen) war mit thomas ne runde (32km 410 hm) unterwegs und sprichwörtlich matschparty, war mal wieder super lustig


----------



## astral67 (11. März 2009)

Roses schrieb:


> boa wenn ich so ein blödsinn wie hier lese kriege ich das kot.....
> " hätte nicht jemand eine klingel gehabt wäre der schnitt im ar..gewesen"
> rücksicht sollte man schon auf andere personen nehmen oder hat net auf öffentlichen radwegen fahren
> aber was solls warum haben wir mtb-fahrer wohl zum teil so einen schlechten ruf
> naja schuld sind ja immer die anderen



Auch Dir ein herzliches Willkommen in diesem Fred 

Ironie, ist wenn man trotzdem lacht. Dass sie *ohne *Smileys manchmal nicht verstanden wird, hab ich schon erlebt.

Aber jeder verdient ja eine zweite Chance


----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2009)

Ab Freitag solls ja vonner Tendenz her trocken bleiben. Bleibt die Frage, wo fahren und wann fahren.

Die Frage richtet sich getz in erster Linie an Fabian, der ja Samstag fahren will, was genau er gedenkt, zu fahren.....auch in Hinsicht auf sein Knie. Denn die Tour, die ich Jenz letzte Woche vorgeschlagen hatte, ist quasi die, mit "Zuschlag" Volmarsteiner Trails, die er in der ersten Instanz getz schon kennt . Die Frage ist auch....wie weit is dat alles noch halbwegs fahrbar nach tagelangem Regen (die Gelenke danken es einem ja nicht so, wenn man mippem HT im Schlamm rumrutscht, vom Kraftaufwand ganz zu schweigen ). Für meine Kraftausdauer nehm ich die Tour gern nochmal, so isses ja nicht . Ggf, werd ich aber noch nen Nobby ordern bis dahin für mein VR, wenn ich den noch bekomme bis Samstag.


----------



## Tasher82 (11. März 2009)

würd die Tour auch wieder so fahren kein ding..

muss bis 13 Uhr arbeiten am Samstag also vlt 14 Uhr Ottensmann?
Freitag muss ich bis halb sechs arbeiten..
Sonntag solls wieder regnen ...


----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> würd die Tour auch wieder so fahren kein ding..
> 
> muss bis 13 Uhr arbeiten am Samstag also vlt 14 Uhr Ottensmann?
> Freitag muss ich bis halb sechs arbeiten..
> Sonntag solls wieder regnen ...



Freitag hänge ich mutmaßlich auch lange im Büro, wollt dann Abends nur in Fitness-Studio....Samstag 14 Uhr hört sich fein an wenn 

Also in meinem Wetterbericht regnet es Sonntag nicht 

Dann nehmen wir aber die Trails anner Autobahn hinten mit und fahren noch zur Burg oder? Oder wir nehmen mal die steilste Innerortssrasse  und ich sicherheitshalber auch nen bissken Licht mit....so, Nobby is bestellt. Reicht, wenns hinten rutscht  oder ich zieh den Sam auf für hinten Samstag. Wär auch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## eminem7905 (11. März 2009)

so, heute beginne ich mit meinem umbau, hoffe auf ein wenig hilfe, womit muss ich beginnen, bzw. wie muss ich mich voranarbeiten, was muss als erstes drann und was zuletzt???

danke


----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2009)

Als erstes würde ich dieses potthässliche Tapeten-Dingen in Tuberkulose-Rosa vonner Wand reissen


----------



## Tasher82 (11. März 2009)

@martin

kannst ja mal versuchen mit dem Vorderrad anzufangen...
jetzt frag mich nur net wie du es befestigen sollst ohne Gabel..

du machst das schon.. 
bis samstag ist ja noch bissel Zeit ;-)

@Wencke

klar würd ich die Trails an der Bahn auch mitnehmen...


----------



## Tasher82 (11. März 2009)

@ alle

wer wars?????    

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/30835/1368024/polizei_hagen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. März 2009)

Wegen Tour am Sa.:
Weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich dabei bin... Würde gerne Kilometer sammeln und sauber bleiben (von Letzterem habe ich mich schon verabschiedet).
Jetzt redet Wencke von Beleuchtung... Hmmm, hab ich nicht  Und ich bin der Meinung, dass ich eine längere Abreise haben werde...
Hell ist es bis kurz nach 18Uhr, sage ich mal. Wie lange (in h) habt ihr denn für die Tour angedacht? Das wären ja immerhin 4h Zeit...

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (11. März 2009)

@ wencke

die tapete ist NICHT ROSA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
die sieht nur so aus. 

bis jetzt ist die schaltung ab, gleich kommt lenker die ganzen shifter bremshebel und der vorbau, dann müßte die gabel schon rausflutschen. 

neue schalthebel köcheln schon im neuem fett, es stinkt zwar, aber fenster sind ja auf.


----------



## Tasher82 (11. März 2009)

@Kai   

also beim letzten Mal wars ne 2 std Runde..
also brauchen wir uns um Beleuchtung glaub ich keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> 
> also beim letzten Mal wars ne 2 std Runde..
> also brauchen wir uns um Beleuchtung glaub ich keine Gedanken machen.


Ja, aber jetzt wollt ihr die Runde doch ausbauen oder hab ich das fakch mitgechnitten?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (11. März 2009)

die Trails an der Bahn und eben kurz zur Burg ja aber das ist alles hier auf einem Fleck..
und ab da würd ich auch wieder Richtung Heimat fahren ( was ebenso deine wäre )...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> die Trails an der Bahn und eben kurz zur Burg ja aber das ist alles hier auf einem Fleck..
> und ab da würd ich auch wieder Richtung Heimat fahren ( was ebenso deine wäre )...


Cool, ich kann bei dir einziehen? 

Und wo komm ich dann raus? Die Treffpunkt-Problematik besteht erneut...

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Hast du mal eine Adresse von diesem Ottensmann? Oder ist der Treffpunkt doch ein anderer?


----------



## Tasher82 (11. März 2009)

klar hab noch platz hier ..

also wenn wir zusammen fahren kommst du unten Haus Vogelsang raus also wie immer...

..wenn man den Hinweg auch zusammen bestreiten würde, müßtest du eben dort den Hügel zu mir hoch fahren wo ich sonst immer her komm..

oder ich bin so nobel und hol dich unten am Haus Vogelsang ab und fahren zusammen wieder hoch..


----------



## Tasher82 (11. März 2009)

Fa Ottensmann 
Weststr  Ecke  Volmarsteiner Str.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> klar hab noch platz hier ..
> 
> also wenn wir zusammen fahren kommst du unten Haus Vogelsang raus also wie immer...
> 
> ...


Ich bring dann Sa. schon mal erste Sachen mit, ne 

"zu mir hoch" ist super. Hat dieses Hoch auch einen Namen? Dann weiß ich, wo ich hin muss, weißt du? 
Will eigentlich vermeiden, dass du runter zum Vogelsang musst, das ist die Idee dahinter 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (11. März 2009)

also wo ich her komme weiß du ja..  du müßtest links abbiegen in die Vogelsanger Str. ..  und die dann eben hoch fahren.. 

vorsicht zwischendurch ist ne Blitze  

und wenn du dann das gefühl hast das es net mehr weiter hoch geht ( um genau zu sein an der Sparkasse auf der linken Seite ) wärst du bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> also wo ich her komme weiß du ja..  du müßtest links abbiegen in die Vogelsanger Str. ..  und die dann eben hoch fahren..
> 
> vorsicht zwischendurch ist ne Blitze
> 
> und wenn du dann das gefühl hast das es net mehr weiter hoch geht ( um genau zu sein an der Sparkasse auf der linken Seite ) wärst du bei mir.


Na, dann mach ich das doch 

Danke für den Hinweis mit der Blitze... 

Okay, bis zur Sparkasse *notier*

Gruß Kai


----------



## acid-driver (11. März 2009)

martin, ich täte mit der gabel anfangen.

alten konus ab, neuen konus drauf, vorbau drauf, schon haste das halbe rad zusammen.

dann den lenker, damit du das ganze bremsen-schaltgedöns da dranhängen kannst.
dann würde ich die bremse und die leitungen anbauen, im anschluss daran die schaltung und den umwerfer + züge.

laufräder als letztes.


----------



## eminem7905 (11. März 2009)

schon alles ab  , bis auf die verdammte gabel, die sitzt richtig fest, selbst mit holz und hammer bewegt sie sich keinen mm. 

aber habe schon hier ein paar threads durchgelesen, und es kommt schon vor das manche gabeln festsitzen.


----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2009)

Da isse wieder!


----------



## acid-driver (11. März 2009)

die gabel wird ja unten durch den konus mittig gehalten und oben durch noch einen konus, der aber durch den vorbau und die ahead-kappe festgezogen wird, sodass sich die gabel stets mittig befindet. das ist entweder nen plastikring oder nen aluring.
das mal vorsichtig mit nem schlitzschraubendreher drunterhebeln, dann müsste die gabel rausfallen (vorsicht mit dem parkett  )


----------



## eminem7905 (11. März 2009)

schon alles ab. 

morgen und übermorgen wird alles aufgebaut. 

boh mein alter rahmen wiegt ja ne geschätzte halbe tonne mit der tretkurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> schon alles ab.
> 
> morgen und übermorgen wird alles aufgebaut.
> 
> boh mein alter rahmen wiegt ja ne geschätzte halbe tonne mit der tretkurbel.




Hömma Du Vogel....lieste auchn ma Deine PN´s? 

Ich brauch ma dringenst nen paar Links von Dir *bettelrum (darauf warteste doch ne?????? )

*hinknie


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hömma Du Vogel....lieste auchn ma Deine PN´s?
> 
> Ich brauch ma dringenst nen paar Links von Dir *bettelrum (darauf warteste doch ne?????? )
> 
> *hinknie


Haste denn schon unterschrieben? 
*duckundwech*

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (11. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> *hinknie



und dann???? 


http://www.google.de/search?source=...=spezialised+co.uk&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=lr=

must halt bei google suche hinter dem suchbegriff co.uk hinzuschreiben. viel spaß beim suchen. 

meine links die ich gespeichert habe, haben nur bikes.


----------



## Dark2308 (11. März 2009)

frag mal vorsichtig nach ???? wo geht denn der trail an der autobahn her
führt der hoch zum spielbring am forsthaus vorbei


----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> frag mal vorsichtig nach ???? wo geht denn der trail an der autobahn her
> führt der hoch zum spielbring am forsthaus vorbei



Gute Frage, raus komme ich jedenfalls anner Köhlerwaldstr. Der geht auch nicht AN der Autobahn  her sondern hinter der Auffahrt rein, später an ner Art Steinbruch? entlang, inkl. kurzer Tragepassage.....


----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> meine links die ich gespeichert habe, haben nur bikes.



Kein Zubehör?? Wem willse dat denn erzählen??? 

Ok, dann such ich halt selbst *einschnapp


----------



## eminem7905 (11. März 2009)

http://freeborn.co.uk/

http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/category/336/Bikes


----------



## Dark2308 (11. März 2009)

wo ist die  Köhlerwaldstr. denn


----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> wo ist die  Köhlerwaldstr. denn



Wetter Volmarstein an der Sportanlage.


----------



## Dark2308 (11. März 2009)

an den alten rasenplatz  ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> an den alten rasenplatz  ????



Wat fürn Rasenplatz???? Da is alles Kunstrasen.....


----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> http://freeborn.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/category/336/Bikes




Siehse....geht doch  Sattel gefunden.

Aber ich vergass wieder mal, die liefern ja nicht nach Deutschland 

Egal....werd dann wohl den Hunni echt raushauen müssen für den Sattel... aber danke ersma


----------



## Dark2308 (11. März 2009)

ok  keine ahnung kenne ich net


----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> ok  keine ahnung kenne ich net



Du meinst wahrscheinlich den Brasberg Platz von Wetter selbst. Volmarstein oben ist vom S.U.S. Volmarstein.


----------



## eminem7905 (11. März 2009)

die liefern, must nur per mail kontaktieren


----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> die liefern, must nur per mail kontaktieren



Danke für den Tip ;-)


----------



## Dark2308 (11. März 2009)

ich weiß wo volmarstein ist wohne da ganz in der nähe


----------



## Tasher82 (11. März 2009)

die strasse liegt hinterm reitplatz totaltanke ...
sagt dir das was?


----------



## eminem7905 (11. März 2009)

habt ihr kein google earth, oder google maps???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> ich weiß wo volmarstein ist wohne da ganz in der nähe



Ja anscheinend ja nicht....sonst wüsstest Du ja, wo der Sportplatz da is


----------



## apoptygma (11. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> habt ihr kein google earth, oder google maps???



Geh Schrauben!


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> die strasse liegt hinterm reitplatz totaltanke ...
> sagt dir das was?



Wie geduldig 

Und aufmerksam 

*Insider*


----------



## tommi1223 (12. März 2009)

Ich ma wieder , gestern ja wie unser Mister schon sagte das gute Wetter genutzt , heut is ja wieder sch**** Wetter,mal schauen was das WE bringt.Wollten eventuell am So (Mister muss Sa ja worken).Noch fix die Daten der Tour gestern, nix besonderes , aber nach Krankheit und Verletzung besser ma leicht anfangen.

gruß tommi


----------



## Dark2308 (12. März 2009)

jo so manches sagt mir was
aber hauptsächlich ging es mir um den trail an der autobahn
da es ja am samstag wetter technisch gut werden soll


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2009)

Hallöle beieinander,

irre - finde ich einen Fred zu Hagen und Entenhausen (wo ich wohne).  und  ich bin meistens im Ennepetal unterwegs, und ab und an mit meiner Frau. 

Allerdings bin ich nicht soo oft hier im Forum, da mir viele Freds einfach auf den Zeiger gehen. Vieles ist halt zum 

Grüße,

Michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (12. März 2009)

hallo Michel,

na dann hätte Wencke doch glatt mal weibliche Begleitung smile..
schön das es dich zu uns verschlagen hat..

gruß Fabian


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> hallo Michel,
> 
> na dann hätte Wencke doch glatt mal weibliche Begleitung smile..
> schön das es dich zu uns verschlagen hat..
> ...



Hi Fabian,

den Fred finde ich auf jeden Fall klasse  auch wenn ich wenig Zeit habe, und ab und an auch keine Lust....ihr scheint das ja auch zu kennen. 

Aber wenn besagte Wencke mal Lust hat mit einer absoluten Anfängerin (meine Frau) und einem etwas gemütlichen Biker zu fahren...warum nicht?


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi Fabian,
> 
> den Fred finde ich auf jeden Fall klasse  auch wenn ich wenig Zeit habe, und ab und an auch keine Lust....ihr scheint das ja auch zu kennen.
> 
> Aber wenn besagte Wencke mal Lust hat mit einer absoluten Anfängerin (meine Frau) und einem etwas gemütlichen Biker zu fahren...warum nicht?



Besser, ich fahre mit Deiner Frau allein 

Nee kein Ding...wobei Männer (Partner) da oftmals sogar nen bisschen hinderlich sind (Frau schämt sich ja oft, wenn sie körperlich schwächer ist, ich kenn da was aus meiner Anfangszeit)

Halt uns einfach mal im Auge, wir fahren ansich so oft es geht an den Wochenende hier. Die Tour am Samstag würde ich allerdings Deinem Weibe nicht zumuten wollen als absolute Anfängerin, es sei dend, sie mag sich nen bisschen quälen wollen 

Aber wenn Sie ggf. auch einfach mal Lust hat, mit nem Mädel allein zu fahren....Bescheid schrei(b)en 

LG


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallöle beieinander,
> 
> irre - finde ich einen Fred zu Hagen und Entenhausen (wo ich wohne).  und  ich bin meistens im Ennepetal unterwegs, und ab und an mit meiner Frau.
> 
> ...


Halloooo....
Ja, hier ist der Ennepetaler Teil des Threads 

Wie schon gesagt, sind wir gerne bereit, unsere Runde um weitere Biker zu vergrößern.
Wenn du aus Ennepetal kommst, könnte man ja auch mal alleine eine Runde drehen.
Na ja, kannst ja einfach mal hier son bissl mitlesen oder dich per PN melden, wenn du fahren willst... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2009)

Super  und  ....ich werde wohl am Sonntag eine "kleine" (3-4 stunden) Runde mit meiner besseren Hälfte fahren. 

Plan ist mal wieder durch das Ennepetal, oder vielleicht mal in und um Beyenburg. Da habe ich letztens einen tollen Singletrail entdeckt. 

Was gibt es denn so in Hagen außer Forstautobahnen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. März 2009)

Nabend 

Also eine 3-4Stunden Tour klingt doch schon mal nach was 
"durch das Ennepetal"? Was verstehst du darunter?  L699 rauf? Das ist für mich "durch das Ennepetal". Allerdings ist da nix mit Singletrails, weil Asphalt.  Auch führt diese Runde nicht wirklich Richtung Beyenburg... *amKopfkratz*

Klär mich doch mal auf.

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (12. März 2009)

3-4 std. anfänger???? da passt irgendwas nicht zusammen. 

wie gesagt hier gibt es sehr viele die sehr sehr tief stapeln, nicht wahr kai???
  oder fabian 

aber im grunde haben wir alle sehr viel spaß auf den touren. zuletzt waren wir 10 leute die eine tour gedreht haben, und keiner ist auf der strecke geblieben, und keiner war unterfordert. den assen macht es nichts aus ein wenig auf die langsameren zu warten. wie gesagt der spaß steht bei uns sehr im vordergrund.


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> aber im grunde haben wir alle sehr viel spaß auf den touren. zuletzt waren wir 10 leute die eine tour gedreht haben, und keiner ist auf der strecke geblieben, und keiner war unterfordert. den assen macht es nichts aus ein wenig auf die langsameren zu warten. wie gesagt der spaß steht bei uns sehr im vordergrund.



10 Leute? Wo warn das?????


----------



## astral67 (12. März 2009)

Das war doch die Tour, wo jeder noch einen neben sich hatte


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Super  und  ....ich werde wohl am Sonntag eine "kleine" (3-4 stunden) Runde mit meiner besseren Hälfte fahren.
> 
> Plan ist mal wieder durch das Ennepetal, oder vielleicht mal in und um Beyenburg. Da habe ich letztens einen tollen Singletrail entdeckt.
> 
> Was gibt es denn so in Hagen außer Forstautobahnen?




Also klein is ne 3-4 Stunden Runde nur bedingt  Mit 1000 Hm auffer Uhr kann das ganz schön Aua tun, 90 km flach in der Zeit erfordert auch schon nen bissken Treterei 

Ich wunder mich nur immer über die Single-Trail-Geilheit . Was is so geil daran, sich die Beine von Dornen zerkratzen zu lassen und permanent aufzupassen, das man nicht mippm Pedal an Steinen und Bäumen hängenbleibt?

Hagen hat so ziemlich alles, nur bin ich kein ST-Fanatiker, mir langen die Trails, die man auch zu zweit fast nebeneinander noch fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (12. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> 10 Leute? Wo warn das?????



naja ich glaub es waren 8, am anfang noch 9


----------



## mistermoo (12. März 2009)

10 bis oben zur schenke dann ist der uwe (glaub er wars) davon geprescht

da warens nur noch 9 kleine mtbler...


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Das war doch die Tour, wo jeder noch einen neben sich hatte



Jo, ich und mein Rücken, wären da schon zwei gewesen. Ich und mein "Hals" auf Martin, weil er ne Tour ausgesucht hat, die aufgrund meiner Rückenschmerzen fast nicht fahrbar war. Wären dann 3. Dann waren wir 10


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> 3-4 std. anfänger???? da passt irgendwas nicht zusammen.
> 
> wie gesagt hier gibt es sehr viele die sehr sehr tief stapeln, nicht wahr kai???
> oder fabian
> ...


Anfänger = nach 3-4 Stunden *fängt *der Spaß erst richtig *an *

Wer stapelt denn hier tief? *umguck* 

Ja, Spaß machen die Touren definitiv 
Wo waren die Asse denn bislang? *grübel* Hätte da nämlich mal eine Frage, wie ich das Rennen in Sundern evtl. noch retten könnte... 

Gruß Kai
P.S:: War heute mal wieder laufen...
1:06h, 10,6km,... aber interessiert hier ja eh keinen


----------



## acid-driver (12. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> 1:06h, 10,6km,... aber interessiert hier ja eh keinen



richtig 


guckt euch lieber mein rad an, ist jetzt fertig:









stütze wiegt 185g


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Also eine 3-4Stunden Tour klingt doch schon mal nach was
> "durch das Ennepetal"? Was verstehst du darunter?  L699 rauf? Das ist für mich "durch das Ennepetal". Allerdings ist da nix mit Singletrails, weil Asphalt.  Auch führt diese Runde nicht wirklich Richtung Beyenburg... *amKopfkratz*
> ...



Also, hinter'm Rathaus oder an ähnlichen Orten quasi parallel zur Talstraße hoch und auf der anderen Talseite wieder zurück nach Hause. 

Beyenburg deshalb weil ich letztens da einen schönen Trail gefunden habe, und der zusammen nett sein kann.



eminem7905 schrieb:


> 3-4 std. anfänger???? da passt irgendwas nicht zusammen.



Anfängerin im Sinne von technisch, steil und schwierig runter zu fahren. Nicht Anfängerin im Sinne von Kondition und Motivation. Aber sobald es etwas mehr "runter" geht, macht der Kopf nicht mehr mit.


Fragen geklärt? 

Oh, und Singletrails, weil da das "surfen" mit dem Bike ersteinmal richtig Spaß macht. Mir kann es persönlich nicht schwer genug sein (runter..., nicht rauf). Und es gibt einfach nichts schöneres außer vielleicht *** wenn man über kleinere Bodenwellen surft, den Schwung mitnimmt und hier und da eine kleine Kurve hat, vorausschauend fahren, etc.


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gruß Kai
> P.S:: War heute mal wieder laufen...
> 1:06h, 10,6km,... aber interessiert hier ja eh keinen



Is doch klasse....ich hab heute außerplanmässig nen Ruhetag eingelegt wegen mal wieder Sitzprobleme, meine Rolle schaut mich böse an und verlangt Bewegung *dasarschdas 

Aber getz gibbet 3 Tage Radeln hinnereinander.....denn nächste Woche ist Ruuuuuheeeeeeeeeeeewoche! Da lass ich es getz ma drauf ankommen, wie die Knochen mitmachen.


----------



## mistermoo (12. März 2009)

@kai 
Lass von nem Super-Koch einfach nen grandioses Essen für Thomas zubereiten und sag ihm das so auf halber Strecke...

Ich werde mich aufmuntern indem ich statt Energyriegeln einfach kleine Tequilla Flaschen mitnehme!


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> richtig
> 
> 
> guckt euch lieber mein rad an, ist jetzt fertig:
> ...



Prima, dann schwing Deinen Hintern nach Hagen Samstag und teste es mal auf 700-800 Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> guckt euch lieber mein rad an


Habe ich, und nun?
Na ja, Rotwild halt, ne.
Gewicht der Stütze ist erstmal nicht schlecht, kommt aber noch auf den Druchmesser und die Länge an 
Zum Frontbereich haben wir uns ja schon lange genug ausgelassen...

Kai


----------



## mistermoo (12. März 2009)

egal kai, hauptsache der hannes schraubt nicht mehr dran rum, soll lieber wieder mit uns fahren

ich sehe da dreck am bike (er ist ohne uns gefahren )


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> egal kai, hauptsache der hannes schraubt nicht mehr dran rum, soll lieber wieder mit uns fahren
> 
> ich sehe da dreck am bike (er ist ohne uns gefahren )




*sinnier
*sonntag
*11 Uhr
*hach irgendwie......
*ach neee....
*wäsche muss gemacht werden


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Is doch klasse...


Kommt auf den Maßstab an...
War aber ganz okay.
Habe Schaltzüge und Außenhüllen eingekauft. Montag könnte es evtl. fertig werden...

@ mistermoo
Das mit dem Super-Koch und dergleichen verstehe ich grad nicht *grübel*

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (12. März 2009)

@martin

stimmt kai stapelt gern tief   .....
lach..

nicht zuletzt sondern bei meinem "1.Mal"     waren wir wohl um die 10 Leutz..


----------



## astral67 (12. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @martin
> 
> stimmt kai stapelt gern tief   .....
> lach..
> ...



gibts da nicht ein foto, nach dem anstieg links wo martin immer die steine aufschichtet? kann man doch zählen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @martin
> 
> stimmt kai stapelt gern tief   .....
> lach..


Alle wollen mir was... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @martin
> 
> stimmt kai stapelt gern tief   .....
> lach..
> ...



Und wie wàr´s, also mit 10 Leuten beim 1. Mal? 

Eng?

*manchmal einfach jeder blöde Steilvorlage.......


----------



## acid-driver (12. März 2009)

sonntag bin ich noch breit von samstag abend.

werde samstag hier in der haard mit jens fahren, denk ich mal.
und ja, du darfst deine lampe danach anbauen...



apoptygma schrieb:


> Und wie wàr´s, also mit 10 Leuten beim 1. Mal?
> 
> Eng?


----------



## eminem7905 (12. März 2009)

@ hannes

findes du die bremsen nicht ein wenig zu groß, ich meine wozu 203mm auf einem HT bike 

*duckundweg*


----------



## Tasher82 (12. März 2009)

@wencke 

sprechen wir ein anderes Mal drüber


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sonntag bin ich noch breit von samstag abend.
> 
> werde samstag hier in der haard mit jens fahren, denk ich mal.
> und ja, du darfst deine lampe danach anbauen...



Hätt ich getz auch gesagt....hätte die HM nicht erwähnen sollen ne?


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @wencke
> 
> sprechen wir ein anderes Mal drüber





Gelegentlich bei Gelegenheit!


----------



## Tasher82 (12. März 2009)

p.s. steilvorlage   genau so sollte es gedacht sein 

kenn doch meine Pappenheimer...


----------



## acid-driver (12. März 2009)

martin, passt eigentlich deine gabel?
mit den scheiben sehen wir uns noch auffm trail. besonders, wenn wencke mit ihren elixirs und 160mm vorm nächsten baum klebt 

wencke, das rotwild klettert richtig gut. alter falter. bin erstmal n paar mal den trail HOCHgefahren, den ich sonst immer RUNTERfahre


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> kenn doch meine Pappenheimer...



Das würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle vorher gut überlegen . Ich hab hier immer noch die anständige Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (12. März 2009)

ja die gabel passt, schaft ist genauso lang wie beim alten bike. 

so gehe jetzt schlafen, morgen uni (sql-datenbanken, oracle etc.)

muss noch meine biketeile aus der spühlmaschine auf die heizung legen. die sachen sehen aus wie neu. 

gute nacht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> gute nacht.


Jo, machs gut 
Dir auch eine Gute Nacht 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> martin, passt eigentlich deine gabel?
> mit den scheiben sehen wir uns noch auffm trail. besonders, wenn wencke mit ihren elixirs und 160mm vorm nächsten baum klebt
> 
> wencke, das rotwild klettert richtig gut. alter falter. bin erstmal n paar mal den trail HOCHgefahren, den ich sonst immer RUNTERfahre




Tut Sie nicht, denn Wencke hat Fahrtechnik 

Das das Rote klettert ist schon aufgrund der Geo klar  Nur würde ich die Gabel ansich runter machen, kannm an die nicht auf 90mm traveln?


----------



## acid-driver (12. März 2009)

ich hab den vorbau negativ eingestellt, die gabel ist auf 100mm, da der rahmen dafür gemacht ist. und warum federweg verschenken?

theoretisch sind 85mm und weniger durch rumspielen an den ventilen möglich...


----------



## mistermoo (12. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Maßstab an...
> War aber ganz okay.
> Habe Schaltzüge und Außenhüllen eingekauft. Montag könnte es evtl. fertig werden...
> 
> ...



thomas mobilisiert bei so ner nachricht nochmal 100 prozent nachbrenner


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich hab den vorbau negativ eingestellt, die gabel ist auf 100mm, da der rahmen dafür gemacht ist. und warum federweg verschenken?
> 
> theoretisch sind 85mm und weniger durch rumspielen an den ventilen möglich...



Er schaut halt nur vorn so hoch aus....mag aber an meiner Sichtperspektive liegen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. März 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> thomas mobilisiert bei so ner nachricht nochmal 100 prozent nachbrenner


Ach so 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (12. März 2009)

@Wencke

genau das ist es..

du musst hochschauen wenn du vor stehst da sieht alles groß aus  ;-)


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Wencke
> 
> genau das ist es..
> 
> du musst hochschauen wenn du vor stehst da sieht alles groß aus  ;-)



Wadde, für den muss ich fast noch nen Loch buddeln.....Nivea is hier echt in Danger 

Ich sollte ins Bettchen hm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (12. März 2009)

kannst bleiben ich beobachte für heut nur noch..

genug gesabbelt ...

schönen abend allen noch anwesenden..


----------



## acid-driver (12. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gewicht der Stütze ist erstmal nicht schlecht, kommt aber noch auf den Druchmesser und die Länge an



bevor ich vergesse.

31,6mm und 350mm


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> bevor ich vergesse.
> 
> 31,6mm und 350mm


Danke schön


----------



## apoptygma (12. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> kannst bleiben ich beobachte für heut nur noch..
> 
> genug gesabbelt ...
> 
> schönen abend allen noch anwesenden..




Wie gütig. 

Würd ich aber an Deiner Stelle auch machen, bevor ich mich um Kpof und Kragen reden


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> schönen abend allen noch anwesenden..


Danke, dir auch


----------



## tommi1223 (13. März 2009)

So der Jäger des verlorenen Essens  hat heut mal das gute Wetter genutzt und mal getestet was z.Z. maximal bei ihm geht.Zur Tour: Wetter gut teils wolking teils Sonnig, mäßiger bis starker Gegenwind, Waldböden kaum fahrbar, teilweise bis Bremscheibenunterkante versunken.Rest seht ihr unten. 

EDIT: Wie man sehen kann , am Anfang völlig überpowered und dieser Tatsache bereits ab der Hälfte! der Distanz ordentlich Tribut gezollt.
gruß tommi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (13. März 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> So der Jäger des verlorenen Essens  hat heut mal das gute Wetter genutzt und mal getestet was z.Z. maximal bei ihm geht.Zur Tour: Wetter gut teils wolking teils Sonnig, mäßiger bis starker Gegenwind, Waldböden kaum fahrbar, teilweise bis Bremscheibenunterkante versunken.Rest seht ihr unten.
> 
> EDIT: Wie man sehen kann , am Anfang völlig überpowered und dieser Tatsache bereits ab der Hälfte! der Distanz ordentlich Tribut gezollt.
> gruß tommi




Das muss man ersma entziffern können 

Kommst du denn morgen mit?


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

gut....etwas schwierig wirds getz schon...weil...Absprachen hier werden nun etwas schwierig, denn Fabian is wohl arbeiten (guckt hoffentlich nachher hier nochma rein, rechtzeitig, weil ich muss dann spätestens 13:30 hier weg sein), Kai is wohl auch nicht da..., der müsste aber noch eher los wegen Anreise...

Das mir hinterher keiner sagt "och menno"...ihr habt alle meine Handynummer 

Ahso....guten Mogen!

Ich geh ersma wieder ins Bett


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. März 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen 


apoptygma schrieb:


> gut....etwas schwierig wirds getz schon...weil...Absprachen hier werden nun etwas schwierig, denn Fabian is wohl arbeiten (guckt hoffentlich nachher hier nochma rein, rechtzeitig, weil ich muss dann spätestens 13:30 hier weg sein), Kai is wohl auch nicht da..., der müsste aber noch eher los wegen Anreise...
> 
> Das mir hinterher keiner sagt "och menno"...ihr habt alle meine Handynummer
> 
> ...


Hier mal erstmal mein Plan:
9:30Uhr: Treffpunkt zum Biken Nr. 1, dauert wohl so 2h, sage ich jetzt einfach mal. Mit Pausen, Verzögerungen und dergleichen ist es 12Uhr. Es sollte also ansich alles hinhauen... 
@ Fabian
Was ich jetzt noch gerne wüsste, ist, wie lange ich unten vom Haus Vogelsang bis zur Sparkasse brauche. Am besten du sagst einfach, wie viele Meter das Stück hat und wie steil ich mir das vorzustellen habe. Ich gucke das dann später an und werde es dann sehen 
Dann kann ich auch den Weg etwas besser planen. 

Erholt euch noch ein bissl 

Gruß und bis später
Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (14. März 2009)

morgen erstmal,

denk mal so 2km und vom anstieg her ungefähr wie die Aske  lach kleiner scherz..

also rechne mal 10min ein dann hast genug Zeit denk ich...

bliebt der rest so 14 uhr treffen bei ottensmann?
dann solltest so gegen 20-15 min vorher  bei mir sein..


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> morgen erstmal,
> 
> denk mal so 2km und vom anstieg her ungefähr wie die Aske  lach kleiner scherz..
> 
> ...




Ach da isser ja..... *gg

Ok, 14 Uhr. Ich werde gleich ersma nach Klein fahren....mal gucken, ob die nicht ne weisse Hose für mich haben :-(


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> Hier mal erstmal mein Plan:
> 9:30Uhr: Treffpunkt zum Biken Nr. 1, dauert wohl so 2h, sage ich jetzt einfach mal. Mit Pausen, Verzögerungen und dergleichen ist es 12Uhr. Es sollte also ansich alles hinhauen...



Wie Treffpunkt zum Biken Nr. 1? *dummguck 

Fährste gleich schon?

Damit Du nachher nicht unterfordert bist mit uns, was Deine Kräfte angeht? Vorher schomma nen bissken platt machen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie Treffpunkt zum Biken Nr. 1? *dummguck
> 
> Fährste gleich schon?
> 
> Damit Du nachher nicht unterfordert bist mit uns, was Deine Kräfte angeht? Vorher schomma nen bissken platt machen?


Ja, mache heute eine kleine Doppelschicht.
Habe den 30'er Schnitt heute knapp verpasst. Na ja, ein ander Mal... 
31,84km, 1:59h
Also nix wirklich Wildes. Nur eben Ennepetal rauf und übern Wengeberg.

Mein Bike ist, soweit ich das nach 2h sagen kann, schon mal sehr ordentlich geworden. Hier und da gibbet noch was zu meckern (vor allem an der Gabel ), aber der Rest ist soweit mehr als ordentlich 
Wenn ich mich jetzt noch an die Sram-Sachen gewöhne, wird sicher total super werden 

@ Fabian
Ich vertraue dir jetzt mal einfach mit deinen Angaben und rechne 10Min ein. Wenn es nicht passt, ich kannte den Weg ja nicht 

Dann sag ich mal bis gleich, ne 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (14. März 2009)

so werd dann jetzt mal Feierabend machen und mich nach Hause schwingen ...
merk irgendwie noch das die Nacht kurz war heut..


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> so werd dann jetzt mal Feierabend machen und mich nach Hause schwingen ...
> merk irgendwie noch das die Nacht kurz war heut..



Nachts sollst du ja auch schlafen *gg

Wir bekommen Zuwachs gleich..... 

His name is Sascha und er fährt ein böses Bulls . Kai weiss schon Bescheid, das ich den gleich ersma noch am Mopped Platz aufpicke...bis gleich dann....freu mich


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

Erste 

Spannende Tour zu Viert (Kai, Fabian, Sascha und me). Spannend insofern, als das es ein teurer Nachmittag für Fabian war (Totalschaden - Schaltung abgerissen und völlig verbogen) Daher noch schönen Spaziergang gehabt  und klasse innen Regen gekommen zum Schluss.

Daten:

2:45, 49.31 km, 556 HM

Fazit meinereiner: Super nette Runde, würd mich freuen, wenn Sascha sich hier und da mal wieder anschliesst und ich hab leider immer noch Kopfweh (vieleicht kommt getz echt der Frühling) .

So, nu ersma inne Wanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (14. März 2009)

ui, aber passiert ist dir nix, fabian?

ne x.9 sollte recht günstig hier in bikemarkt zu erstehen sein.

wir waren auch nett unterwegs.

2.4er reifen und 203mm bremsscheibe war echt geil.


----------



## Tasher82 (14. März 2009)

aloah ja super nachmittag  lol...

naja jetzt hast wenigstens bisschen beim schrauben zugesehen...
das wohl alle noch bisschen nass geworden sind tut mir leid ...

werd dann mal schauen wie schnell ich das auge irgendwo her bekomme..

geb später meldung..  


sonst echt nett gewesen..  wenigstens wars direkt hier ums eck..


----------



## Tasher82 (14. März 2009)

ne nix passiert ... danke..

hände sind auch schon wieder sauber ....
joa schaltwerk ist net das problem...

das auge werd ich bestimmt nur über canyon bekommen..
hoffe die kommen damit einigermassen aus der hufe..


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

Na ich schau halt gern Männern beim arbeiten zu 

Is halt echt doof gelaufen auf dem Trail da , aber stimmt, nur gut das es kurz vor Zivilisation war 

Ach, so schlimm is nass werden auch nicht....aber da ich ja noch keine weisse Hose und nen weisses Trikot habe


----------



## acid-driver (14. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Is halt echt doof gelaufen auf dem Trail da



wie??? ihr seid nicht nur straße gefahren???


*duckundweg


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wie??? ihr seid nicht nur straße gefahren???
> 
> 
> *duckundweg



Nee, aber wir trauen uns auch mit 2.10er Reifen und 160er Scheiben  Daher fahren wir auch nen höheren Schnitt, weil wir nicht so häufig bremsen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. März 2009)

Ich bin mal wieder das Letzte 

Ja, war mal wieder eine Gaudi mit euch ein Ründchen zu drehen  Das Nass werden hätte ich mir gerne...und auch wäre ich gerne saub... aber was rede ich hier... 

Ich habe stolze 78,17km auf der Uhr in 4:21:23h.
Mehr als Uwe, wie man so hört  Den habe ich nämlich kurz vor zu Hause auch noch getroffen. Sein neues Canyon hatte er auch schon unter'm A****. Ich darf ja offen reden, wir sind ja nicht im Canyon-Unterforum 

Ansonsten bitte ich noch für meine Nabenwahl vielmals um Verzeihung und freue mich schon auf viele weitere schöne Touren im scheinbar nahenden Frühling... 

In diesem Sinne,
erholt euch gut
und evtl. schon bis morgen 
Kai,
der mit der Knallnabe


----------



## astral67 (14. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Is halt echt doof gelaufen auf dem *Trail* da , aber stimmt, nur gut das es kurz vor *Zivilisation* war



Trail ist bei Wencke auch schon Bürgersteig mit Radweg


----------



## sonic3105 (14. März 2009)

So auch ich bin dann mal Zuhause angekommen. Habe insgesamt 64,7 km gemacht Höhenmeterkann ich leider nicht mit dienen,  jetzt ist erstmal Baden angesagt.....
Ja war echt ne Lustige Runde, gut der Defekt war nicht so Lustig, aber was will man machen.
ein bisschen Schwund ist immer. Hoffe du bekommst das Zeitig wieder hin.
Ichw erd mich sicherlich des öfteren mal sehen lassen. Hat jedenfalls Spass gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (14. März 2009)

kai, ist dein rad jetzt fertig?


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Trail ist bei Wencke auch schon Bürgersteig mit Radweg



Ja nu, hat eben nicht jeder Spass dran, auf der flachen Ebene um die Bäume zu fahren.

Edit: Denn wir fahren MOUNTAIN Bike! Mir der Betonung auf MOUNTAIN!


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So auch ich bin dann mal Zuhause angekommen. Habe insgesamt 64,7 km gemacht Höhenmeterkann ich leider nicht mit dienen,  jetzt ist erstmal Baden angesagt.....
> Ja war echt ne Lustige Runde, gut der Defekt war nicht so Lustig, aber was will man machen.
> ein bisschen Schwund ist immer. Hoffe du bekommst das Zeitig wieder hin.
> Ichw erd mich sicherlich des öfteren mal sehen lassen. Hat jedenfalls Spass gemacht



Dann gucken wir mal, ob die Kette da noch hängt . Wie gesagt, ich hätte sie zum peitschen mitnehmen sollen, bei den manchmal "gemeinen" Sprüchen ("ich bin handwerklich unbegabt" ) 

Und sobald es wieder nen bisschen trockener is, nehmen wir uns mal den Syburg Trail vor....RAUF!!!!!


----------



## acid-driver (14. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja nu, hat eben nicht jeder Spass dran, auf der flachen Ebene um die Bäume zu fahren.



waren immerhin 550 HM, auf die du immer so scharf bist. 

und alles trails...

wäre eigentlich mal was für jenz und sein enduro...


----------



## sonic3105 (14. März 2009)

ich fahr dann aber lieber aussen rum und komm euch dann Runter entgegen. LOL
Nein mal im Ernst glaub der ist rauf echt ne Nummer zu Krass.
Aber lass mich da gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> kai, ist dein rad jetzt fertig?


Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, ja 
Es fehlt noch ein kleines Detail, dann ist mein Bike für die Saison 2009 wirklich fertig, auch wenn meine Gabel eine Baustelle ist... 

Meine LR haben sich optisch im Grunde kaum geändert, wenn ich anrolle hört man den Unterschied aber und mein Lenker ist jetzt ziemlich nackich...
Vom Gewicht her ist es okay (~ 11,1kg), aber man merkt doch deutlich, dass der Mensch wichtiger ist als das Material.
Na ja, die Form wird schon wieder kommen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (14. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> waren immerhin 550 HM, auf die du immer so scharf bist.
> 
> und alles trails...
> 
> wäre eigentlich mal was für jenz und sein enduro...



joa das hört sich verdammt gut an und da der wettergott es irgendwie nicht so gut meint hat er jetzt regen gebracht ( ich könnte dem sowas von..), wenn der regen so weiterhin bleibt ist bei morgen früh 2-3 std studio inkl bike angesagt in der hoffnung, das wetter ändert sich noch in den morgen stunden grml


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich habe stolze 78,17km auf der Uhr in 4:21:23h.
> Mehr als Uwe, wie man so hört  Den habe ich nämlich kurz vor zu Hause auch noch getroffen. Sein neues Canyon hatte er auch schon unter'm A****. Ich darf ja offen reden, wir sind ja nicht im Canyon-Unterforum



Bei mir 58,65km in 2:35:40h und 600hm 
Das neue lauft ganz gut


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ich fahr dann aber lieber aussen rum und komm euch dann Runter entgegen. LOL
> Nein mal im Ernst glaub der ist rauf echt ne Nummer zu Krass.
> Aber lass mich da gern eines besseren belehren.



Versuch macht kluch.....ich find sowieso, das man sicch runnerfahren erst "verdienen" muss


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> aber man merkt doch deutlich, dass der Mensch wichtiger ist als das Material.
> Na ja, die Form wird schon wieder kommen
> 
> Gruß Kai



Die Beine? Warum peest Du denn auch die Uphills so hoch? Tu Dir doch ma die Ruhe an! Gut....dank Euch hab ich meinen Schnitt heute wieder mal getoppt...ich nehm mir zwar immer vor, mein Tempo zu fahren...aber so ganz auf mir sitzen lassen kann ich es ja dann doch nicht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Die Beine? Warum peest Du denn auch die Uphills so hoch? Tu Dir doch ma die Ruhe an! Gut....dank Euch hab ich meinen Schnitt heute wieder mal getoppt...ich nehm mir zwar immer vor, mein Tempo zu fahren...aber so ganz auf mir sitzen lassen kann ich es ja dann doch nicht


Ach Beine, schnick schnack. Die taten auch schon vor der Fahrerei gut weh  Es ist mehr so die Ausdauer, die mir irgendwie fehlt. Woher sollte sie auch kommen.  Na ja, ich komme ja auch so durch.

Wenn ich dir sage, dass ich eigentlich vor hatte, mir die Ruhe anzutun, glaubste mir das ja eh nicht. Aber du konntest ja auch nicht dein Tempo fahren 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (14. März 2009)

war doch ne gemütliche tour heut 
gegen ende etwas lahmend aber sonst ...

also bei den preisunterschieden werd ich denk ich wieder das x9 nehmen.
..vlt kann ja mittwoch oder donnerstag wieder ne runde gedreht werden.

wäre ja mal was....

gruß Fabian

p.s. Knie scheint langsam besser zu werden..


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ach Beine, schnick schnack. Die taten auch schon vor der Fahrerei gut weh  Es ist mehr so die Ausdauer, die mir irgendwie fehlt. Woher sollte sie auch kommen.  Na ja, ich komme ja auch so durch.
> 
> Wenn ich dir sage, dass ich eigentlich vor hatte, mir die Ruhe anzutun, glaubste mir das ja eh nicht. Aber du konntest ja auch nicht dein Tempo fahren
> 
> Kai



Nee, das konnte ich nicht, weil ihr.....aber lassen wir das  Aber ich denk mal, das wird echt meine Hausstrecke werden....ohne den letzten Trail, wos Materialschäden gab . Den Anstieg nach unserer Pause kann man prima als Trainingsberg nehmen find ich. ICh hab den heute mal unter 180 geschafft, und die 178 auch erst recht spät


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> war doch ne gemütliche tour heut
> gegen ende etwas lahmend aber sonst ...
> 
> also bei den preisunterschieden werd ich denk ich wieder das x9 nehmen.
> ...




Genau, Montag/Dienstag war bei mir nämlich irgendwie in Gedanken fast reserviert


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ..vlt kann ja mittwoch oder donnerstag wieder ne runde gedreht werden.


Optimist! 

Dass es deinem Knie wieder besser geht, klingt gut...

Nur soviel:
Ich weiß wo dein Haus wohnt! 
Man kann ja mal sehen, was sich ergibt. Die nächste Woche ist eigentlich zeitlich gesehen eine gute. Von daher sollte von meiner Seite eigentlich was gehen... 
Kann man ja dann immer noch sehen 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (14. März 2009)

jo wie gesagt kann sobald das bike wieder fertig ist so ab kurz nach vier..

freitag wohl auch shcon ab halb drei drei...

order morgen die Sachen fürs bike... 
Schaltauge wird montag morgen per tele bei canyon angefragt auf Verfügbarkeit, wenn es net da ist wird evtl ein passendes bei klein oder konsorten besorgt.. die vom radon etc sollen auch passen..
hab ja nen muster 

denk das ich dann spätestens mittwoch alles da haben müßte.

p.s.   bin kein Optimist, bin techn. Vertriebsberater da weiß man wie man schnell an Teile kommt  hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> p.s.   bin kein Optimist, bin techn. Vertriebsberater da weiß man wie man schnell an Teile kommt  hehe


Wenn du da mal nicht die Rechnung ohne den Wirt (in dem Fall Canyon) gemacht hast... 
Der Klein wird sicher begeistert sein, wenn du nach einem Schaltauge fürs Canyon fragst... Probieren kost ja nix, ne 

Kannst ja einfach mal laut geben, wie es aussieht. Dann wird man sich sicher auch mal unter der Woche zu einer kleinen Tour treffen können, wobei der Freitag allgemein eher nicht so toll ist, der Donnerstag dafür aber umso mehr...
Na ja, schauen wir einfach mal, würde ich sagen 

Gruß,
die Knalllnabe


----------



## zzziege (14. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ich fahr dann aber lieber aussen rum und komm euch dann Runter entgegen. LOL
> Nein mal im Ernst glaub der ist rauf echt ne Nummer zu Krass.
> Aber lass mich da gern eines besseren belehren.



Nabend
wenn das der Trail vom Denkmal runter zur DLRG Station ist Hut ab wer den hochfährt


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> Nabend
> wenn das der Trail vom Denkmal runter zur DLRG Station ist Hut ab wer den hochfährt



Ja nu, jeder fängt mal klein an  und alles ist bezwingbar....wenn man Zeit und Geduld hat und der Ehrgeiz dann pieckst. Die Kehren fährt wohl mal kaum einer von uns aber nen Versuch wird es wert sein, und wenns nicht funzt, wird umgedreht....und nochmal versucht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja nu, jeder fängt mal klein an  und alles ist bezwingbar....wenn man Zeit und Geduld hat und der Ehrgeiz dann pieckst. Die Kehren fährt wohl mal kaum einer von uns aber nen Versuch wird es wert sein, und wenns nicht funzt, wird umgedreht....und nochmal versucht


Wann geht es los?


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wann geht es los?



Osterferien  Wenns trocken is und wir uns mal ganz ganz früh treffen (damit da nicht son Verkehr is)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Osterferien  Wenns trocken is und wir uns mal ganz ganz früh treffen (damit da nicht son Verkehr is)


Was haben die Osterferien mit der Möglichkeit zu tun, sich früh zu treffen?  Aber egal, machen wir so. Kann ich noch trainieren gehen, tut nämlich Not 

Kai


----------



## zzziege (14. März 2009)

ich glaube die Kehren sind glaube ich das kleinste Problem beim "rauffahren"


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. März 2009)

Ich werde berichten! 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was haben die Osterferien mit der Möglichkeit zu tun, sich früh zu treffen?  Aber egal, machen wir so. Kann ich noch trainieren gehen, tut nämlich Not
> 
> Kai



Weil ich da Urlaub habe Hase!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Weil ich da Urlaub habe Hase!!!


Ja, sowas in der Art habe ich mir gedacht. Aber man kann sich ja auch an einem Sa./So. mal früh treffen.... 

Na ja, der Uphill läuft ja nicht wech 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> ich glaube die Kehren sind glaube ich das kleinste Problem beim "rauffahren"




Ich werd den Trail mal rauflaufen die Tage


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich werd den Trail mal rauflaufen die Tage


Das ist voll unfair! 
Das hat Martin auch bei dem einen Uphill gemacht. Ergebnis: Sturz meinerseits und, soweit ich mich erinnere, ein GAAAAAAANNNNNNZZZZZ langsamer Downhill im Anschluss. Willst du das? 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (14. März 2009)

aloah..

1. hab mir gerad das bike nochmal angeschaut und Leutz was soll ich sagen...  ich hab bald den eindruck das schaltwerk selbst hat kein abbekommen. alles noch gerad etc.. 

2. schaltauge ( das jetzt 2-teilige  ) gerad beidseitig abgebaut und als Muster vorliegend... 
p.s. steht nix druff und ist wohl mit anderen identisch.. also ab zu klein etc und auge und kette mitnehmen..
dann wird zusammengebaut und geprüft was das schaltwerk sagt

3. den trail packen wir schon..  geht nicht gibts net und osterferien ist super da hab ich auch urlaub    smile..  yeah...


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> 3. den trail packen wir schon..  geht nicht gibts net und osterferien ist super da hab ich auch urlaub    smile..  yeah...



Super....täglich um 6 Uhr....morgens *lach


----------



## zzziege (14. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich werd den Trail mal rauflaufen die Tage



habe ich heute gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (14. März 2009)

Also ich halte den Trail für Uphill echt für ne zu große Nummer, zumindest für mich. Den beim runterfahren kannst du shcon bei mehreren Spitkehren anhalten solange du nicht im Stand das Hinterrad umsetzen kannst. 
Dazu kommen eineige doch schon recht hohe Stufen. Also wer  da hoch Fährt RESPEKT

Achja und wenn du die Teile für dein Rad kaufst vergiss nicht ne Kette zu kaufen den die andere hängt am Zaun.   ;-)


----------



## Tasher82 (14. März 2009)

danke ...

werds versuchen.. ich hol montag schon alles  
( Auge und Kette ) und dann wollen wir doch mal sehen 

wenn die stufen zu hoch sind ok .. aber enge kehren wo man mal das rad umsetzen muss sollte net das problem sein oder jungs ( und Mädel ) 

wir üben dann morgens von 6 bis 8 jeden morgen und wenn wir es drauf haben mal mit gegenverkehr


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Achja und wenn du die Teile für dein Rad kaufst vergiss nicht ne Kette zu kaufen den die andere hängt am Zaun.   ;-)





Umweltverschmutzer!
Sch.... MTB´ler!
Immer die Selben!


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> :
> wir üben dann morgens von 6 bis 8 jeden morgen und wenn wir es drauf haben mal mit gegenverkehr



Ich nehm Dich beim Wort 

Da is noch ne PN offen fällt mir grad ein


----------



## Tasher82 (14. März 2009)

dachte die rostet mit der zeit und zersetzt sich dann von allein 

kann sie ja beim nächsten mal wieder mitnehmen


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

So, ich habs getan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich hab mir die Assos-3/4 bestellt


----------



## sonic3105 (14. März 2009)

Ja da sagste was und den ganzeBoden im Wald zerstören sie auch vorallem die mit den schmalen Reifen fahren immer so tiefe Rillen in den Boden LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOl.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. März 2009)

Die Kette taugt doch super als Mahnmal...
Lass mal besser hängen. 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja da sagste was und den ganzeBoden im Wald zerstören sie auch vorallem die mit den schmalen Reifen fahren immer so tiefe Rillen in den Boden LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOl.



Gerade Du, der NIIIIIIIE vorgefahren is, kann doch froh sein ob meiner schmalen Reifen und dem Blech...Du sahst doch noch putzig sauber aus 

P.S.
Sollte es Deine Weste auch in weiss geben, den Link bitte!!!!


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Die Kette taugt doch super als Mahnmal...
> Lass mal besser hängen.
> 
> Kai



Genau, als Mahnmal für "Wie erklär ich ner Ollen nen Kettennieter auch zu Ende!!!!???" Denn ich hab nur das Rausdrücken mitbekommen, dann musste sich ja Herr Snickers dazwischendrängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (14. März 2009)

Also ich weiss nicht ob es die in Weiss gibt, aber falls ich eine sehe werde ich es dich wissen lassen.

Und Vorfahren ist ja immer so ne Sache wenn man den Weg nicht kennt. Und nicht das ich dich PistenSau noch bremse wenn du in dein geschwindigkeits Wahn verfällst.


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Und nicht das ich dich PistenSau noch bremse wenn du in dein geschwindigkeits Wahn verfällst.



Wat?


----------



## sonic3105 (14. März 2009)

Ja man weiss ja nie ...


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja man weiss ja nie ...




Ich hab mich getz eher am "Geschwindigkeitswahn" aufgehangen  Gerade ich Finchen


----------



## Tasher82 (14. März 2009)

ja ja und ich bin immer so frech ja ne is klar


----------



## sonic3105 (14. März 2009)

War ich jetzt etwa Frech?? OhOh,


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ja ja und ich bin immer so frech ja ne is klar




Bisse ja auch....so oder so


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Bisse ja auch....so oder so


Sag doch sowas nicht...


----------



## Tasher82 (14. März 2009)

genau,  kai hab ich die tage erst nen neues heim angeboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (14. März 2009)

ich glaubs jetzt einfach mal so wenn dat frau das so sagt...

schuldig in allen punkten


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> genau,  kai hab ich die tage erst nen neues heim angeboten


Genau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kai


----------



## apoptygma (14. März 2009)

Ja genau.....der






der Fabian der


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja genau.....der
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, der Fabian würde nicht mal Blumen pflücken.
Das tut denen ja auch weh... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (15. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, der Fabian würde nicht mal Blumen pflücken.
> Das tut denen ja auch weh...
> 
> Kai



Ich glaube, der Fabian ist ansich schon kein Typ, der Blümchen pflücken würde 

Obwohl er *achtung: running gag alarm* sehr aufmerksam ist.


----------



## apoptygma (15. März 2009)

So Jungs....hunderte von Euronen heute für Bike-Sachen rausgehauen, ne tolle Tour gehabt , dann kann ich zufrieden in mein Bettchen eiern.

Wegen morgen gucken wir dann ma...wenn ich wach bin, schau ich ma hier rein 

Nacht zusammen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (15. März 2009)

Moin zusammen.....

So...wie schauts aus getz? Starten wir was? Ansich bin ich für alles offen, bissken noch durchn Wald, ne Ausdauerrunde auf bösem bösem Aspahlt....denn nächste Woche ist bei mir, trotz der guten Wetter-Vorhersagen nicht viel los (ja, sie hält sich immer noch nahezu an den Trainingsplan)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.....
> 
> So...wie schauts aus getz? Starten wir was? Ansich bin ich für alles offen, bissken noch durchn Wald, ne Ausdauerrunde auf bösem bösem Aspahlt....denn nächste Woche ist bei mir, trotz der guten Wetter-Vorhersagen nicht viel los (ja, sie hält sich immer noch nahezu an den Trainingsplan)


Morgääääähn
Nach dem mein Bruder gerade freundlicherweise den Weckdienst übernommen hat , bin ich auch schon wieder wach...

Wie allseits bekannt ist, ziehe ich bei dieser Großwetterlage Asphalt immer vor, allerdings bin ich mir nicht mal sicher, ob ich bei diesem Wetter überhaupt raus will...
Na ja, kannst ja mal einen Vorschlag einstreuen und ich schaue dann mal 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Die Nacht war zu kurz...


----------



## mistermoo (15. März 2009)

wie im icq gerade schon gesagt hats mich jetzt auch mit ner erkältung erwischt, werde schauen ob ich gleich trotzdem ne runde fahre, nur drin hocken kann ich nicht, ansonsten fahre ich im studio und lese ne runde dabei


----------



## apoptygma (15. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Morgääääähn
> Wie allseits bekannt ist, ziehe ich bei dieser Großwetterlage Asphalt immer vor, allerdings bin ich mir nicht mal sicher, ob ich bei diesem Wetter überhaupt raus will...
> Na ja, kannst ja mal einen Vorschlag einstreuen und ich schaue dann mal
> 
> ...



Ich wollte getz frühstücken und dann ansich auch bald los. Da wir wohl, wie befüchtet, allein auf weiter Flur sind heute, schwebt mir auch ne, für Dich dann sehr regenerative langsame , für mich GAGA-Runde Hagen-Bommern-Hagen vor. Musst halt schauen, ob Du es wagen willst bei dem Wetter.... 

Wie gesagt, angesichts der Wetterlage hab ich mich auch schon damit abgefunden, ggf. allein mit meinem IPod zu fahren.


----------



## zzziege (15. März 2009)

Morgen,
wenn ihr eine runde fahrt gerne mal anschließen


----------



## apoptygma (15. März 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> Morgen,
> wenn ihr eine runde fahrt ???? gerne mal anschließen



Der Mann der verlorenen Worte am frühen morgen???


----------



## zzziege (15. März 2009)

Ui noch nicht ganz wach


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. März 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> hats mich jetzt auch mit ner erkältung erwischt


Gute Besserung 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich wollte getz frühstücken und dann ansich auch bald los. Da wir wohl, wie befüchtet, allein auf weiter Flur sind heute, schwebt mir auch ne, für Dich dann sehr regenerative langsame , für mich GAGA-Runde Hagen-Bommern-Hagen vor. Musst halt schauen, ob Du es wagen willst bei dem Wetter....
> 
> Wie gesagt, angesichts der Wetterlage hab ich mich auch schon damit abgefunden, ggf. allein mit meinem IPod zu fahren.


Du hast es geschafft...
Es gibt kein Wir 
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß und stets eine trockene Furt 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Die Sonne kommt...


----------



## apoptygma (15. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung
> 
> Du hast es geschafft...
> Es gibt kein Wir
> ...



Wie gesagt, in Deinem Fall halte ich es für schlauer, nicht nochma nass zu werden......denk an Sundern!!!!! Und ich weiss genau, was abgeht, wenn Du wieder nicht trainieren kanns 

6 Wochen and counting.......


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, in Deinem Fall halte ich es für schlauer, nicht nochma nass zu werden......denk an Sundern!!!!! Und ich weiss genau, was abgeht, wenn Du wieder nicht trainieren kanns
> 
> 6 Wochen and counting.......


Wenn ich wieder nicht trainieren kann, geht die Post ab... 
Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich mal wieder keiner gesehen hat, ich könnte noch ein bissl abnehmen. Im Boxen würde man sagen, ich mache einen nicht ganz austrainierten Eindruck 

Och, 6 Wochen noch? Das reicht ja für 3 Erkältungen.
Ich schlüpfe dann mal in meine Laufsachen, ne...

Bis späder, 
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (15. März 2009)

Abnehmen??? 
eh das hab ich jetzt überlesen........


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Abnehmen???
> eh das hab ich jetzt überlesen........


Ja ja, hast schon richtig gelesen. 
Ist toll, wie so Radsachen alles einigermaßen zusammen halten, ne? 

@ all
War grad laufen. Hätte ich mir auch schenken können eigentlich. Viel lief nicht zusammen. Na ja, immerhin etwas: 7,1km; 49:30min 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (15. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja ja, hast schon richtig gelesen.
> Ist toll, wie so Radsachen alles einigermaßen zusammen halten, ne?
> 
> @ all
> ...



Bin gerade wieder rein gekommen (Ruhrrunde) 42,11km in 1:50h
Wenn es so weiter läuft kann Sundern kommen.


----------



## Tasher82 (15. März 2009)

@kai 

sag mal wenn ich recht drüber nachdenke..

7km in 50min      bist spazieren gegangen was 
obwohl mit dem laufen hab ich es ja auch net so..

kann mich schwach errinnern das ich früher 6,8km in 34min gelaufen bin
aber das ist bissel her...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @kai
> sag mal wenn ich recht drüber nachdenke..
> 
> 7km in 50min      bist spazieren gegangen was
> ...


Laufen und biken sind halt zwei Paar Stiefel ne 
Wobei ich mich ja auch aufm Bike schwer tue...

*49:30min *und 7*,1*, so viel Zeit muss sein 
Außerdem habe ich ja erwähnt, dass mein Lauf jetzt nicht der geilste war und so 

Ja ja, früher war alles besser 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (15. März 2009)

So ichbin dann auch Zuhause, die Sonntagsausfahrt mit Wencke und Jörg ist dann mal beendet.
Ich für meinen teil bin auf 35 Km in 2:16 gekommen.
Mann muss dabei sagen das wir viel Schlamm gesehen haben und ein kleiner Wurzel Trail dabei war.
War wieder ne schöne Runde und mein Rad ist sogar schon weider einigermassen vom gröbsten Schmutz befreit.


----------



## apoptygma (15. März 2009)

Zweite!

Jo, dreckig wars . Sascha hat mir dann einen Strich durch meine flache Ausdauerrunde gemacht  Dafür daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke, denn es war klasse  uuuuuuuuuuuuuuund, es war eine/meine Wurzelabfahrt dabei 

2:59, 48,08 km, 417 Hm

Rad noch bei meiner Ma abgeduscht, ich gleich ersma inne Wanne und danke doch ganz gutem D-Puls auch noch "kein Schwein am jagen" , ersma nen Käffchen.

P.S. @Kai

Du hättest uns gekillt, denn zum einen sind wir doch innen Regen gekommen und.........Photos kommen gleich


----------



## zzziege (15. März 2009)

war eine nette runde hat mir gut gefallen danke das ihr mich mitgenommen habt


----------



## apoptygma (15. März 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> war eine nette runde hat mir gut gefallen danke das ihr mich mitgenommen habt



Schön, das Du dabei warst 

So..Wanne is voll *sing

Das rundet einen halben Nachmittag mit zwei netten Männern doch echt ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (15. März 2009)

Solange du nicht mit zwei netten Männern Baden gehst ;-)
Denn dann passt das mit deinem Puls nicht mehr LOOOOOOOOOl

Ja war schön das du mit warst und man wird das sicher mal Wiederholen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Du hättest uns gekillt, denn zum einen sind wir doch innen Regen gekommen und.........Photos kommen gleich


Dreck ist etwas wunderbares- aber bitte nicht an mir oder meinem Bike 
Dann bin ich ja mal auf Fotos gespannt...

Wenn ich so rausgucke, stelle ich fest, dass ich heute Morgen eine schwere, aber sehr richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe, mein Bike daheim zu lassen... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (15. März 2009)

Naja es war Nass es war Schlammig und es hat Spass gemacht, aber jedem das seine...........

Die Strecke ist jedenfalls FUNNY


----------



## eminem7905 (15. März 2009)

ich hoffe das ich ab nächse woche dabei bin, 

vorbau sattelstütze und ne neue kette kommen diese woche, das steuersatzvieh ist noch nicht optimal, und ich durchsuche gerade meine wohnung nach einer 160mm scheibe, die ich noch irgendwo hier rumliegen haben muss. ansonsten mache ich später ein paar fotos von meinem kinesis


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich hoffe das ich ab nächse woche dabei bin


Wird auch Zeit, behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal im Namen Allahs äääähhh aller 

Sieh zu, daste feddich wirst...

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (15. März 2009)

ist es schlimm wenn man einen steuersatz optimiert, und ein paar teile wechläßt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ist es schlimm wenn man einen steuersatz optimiert, und ein paar teile wechläßt???


Nein, Hauptsache es wird leichter dadurch 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (15. März 2009)

lol  

dann könnt ich das schaltwerk ja einfach wieder dranschrauben ohne Auge...  zumindest aus gewichtsgründen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> lol
> 
> dann könnt ich das schaltwerk ja einfach wieder dranschrauben ohne Auge...  zumindest aus gewichtsgründen


Na klar...





Kai
P.S.: Aber nicht zu dick auftragen, ist alles wieder mehr Gewicht...


----------



## apoptygma (15. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ist es schlimm wenn man einen steuersatz optimiert, und ein paar teile wechläßt???



Die Frage wird dann beantwortet, wenn Du am Baum klebst.....

Wo ist Seb eigentlich abgeblieben???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Die Frage wird dann beantwortet, wenn Du am Baum klebst.....
> 
> Wo ist Seb eigentlich abgeblieben???




Wo Seb ist, wüsste ich auch mal gerne... 

Kai
P.S.: Danke für die PN!


----------



## seppel82 (15. März 2009)

Baum > ich.... irgendwie wird mir der zusammenhang nicht ganz klar

war die letzte woche ziemlich verplant....
montag oder dienstag dürfte ich endlich meinen neuen vorbau + helm in den händen halten. ne mittwochsrunde fänd ich nich schlecht (früh feierabend)


----------



## eminem7905 (15. März 2009)

so ein kurzer zwischenstand


----------



## acid-driver (15. März 2009)

sieht doch schonmal gut aus 

ist da jetzt ne 120mm gabel drin? oder mehr?


----------



## eminem7905 (15. März 2009)

manitou minute 1:00 mit 100-130 mm.

und halt die kette ist für ne 8er kassette, aber sitzt super.


----------



## apoptygma (15. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sieht doch schonmal gut aus
> 
> ist da jetzt ne 120mm gabel drin? oder mehr?




Hoffentlich nicht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (15. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> manitou minute 1:00 mit 100-130 mm.



das schwarze sind die buchstaben, wencke 

jetzt fehlt nur noch ne 203mm bremsscheibe und 2.4er reifen und schon kanner mit zu uns kommen


----------



## eminem7905 (15. März 2009)

ne, bei 203 mm scheiben, müßte ich die leitungen verlängern. hinten 160mm und vorne 180mm muss fürs erste reichen. nicht zu vergessen wird es mein zweitbike, mein erstbike kommt beim 1:1 kurs.


----------



## apoptygma (15. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das schwarze sind die buchstaben, wencke
> 
> jetzt fehlt nur noch ne 203mm bremsscheibe und 2.4er reifen und schon kanner mit zu uns kommen



Nix....Martin hat beste Anlagen zum Mountainbiker, der wird hier nicht zum Flachlandtiroler ausgebildet.....


----------



## eminem7905 (15. März 2009)

so gehe schlafen, will nächste woche massig plusstd. sammeln. 

die woche wird alles fertig, dann werde ich die bremsen zum entlüften geben.
gekauf habe ich vorhin eine 160mm scheibe, sattelstütze und ein 60 mm vorbau. 

@fabian

hier bei uns in eilpe in dem kleinen radladen kostet ne entlüftung 15 euro je bremse.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> so gehe schlafen


Gute Nacht


----------



## Tasher82 (15. März 2009)

gute nacht ..

..rsk meinst du gell?


----------



## sonic3105 (15. März 2009)

Ich weiss ja nicht wo ihr so fahrt aber ne 203 mm Bremsscheibe, ich kriege Angst. 

Oder wiegt ihr alle soviel ;-)
Duck und weg .............


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wo ihr so fahrt aber ne 203 mm Bremsscheibe, ich kriege Angst.


Angst ist unangebracht
Die, die du kennst, machen nicht viel anderes, als dass, was du kennen gelernt hast 

Kai


----------



## seppel82 (15. März 2009)

ich find gegen ne kleine sicherheitsreserve gibt es nix einzuwenden. im hochsommer kriegt man, auch hier, ne 180er heissgebremst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (15. März 2009)

Also ich hab es glaub bei meiner noch nicht geschafft, 
allerdings nervt mich meine Bremsleistung bei meiner Vorderradbremse schon ein wenig, ob es am dreck lag oder woran auch immer.....

Überlege gerade ob ich mir für Vorne eine Louise Carbon oder eine MArta kaufen soll.
Naja oder halt doch erstmal andere Beläge aber die frage habe ich heute schon in einem anderem thread gestellt, mal sehen was da so geantwortet wird.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ich find gegen ne kleine sicherheitsreserve gibt es nix einzuwenden. im hochsommer kriegt man, auch hier, ne 180er heissgebremst...


Na ja, gegen eine kleine Sicherheitsreserve ist nix zu sagen. Aber eine 160er Scheibe ist kein Modellbau 
Ich würde auch sagen, dass wir nicht mehr als 100mm Federweg brauchen. Aber ich habe an Bike-Teilen ja auch noch einen gewissen anderen Anspruch und zumindest bei großen Scheiben ist es so, dass für mich etwas gegen die Anschaffung solcher Geräte  spricht...
Jeder wie er es meint 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (15. März 2009)

@Sascha:

Na hat ja geklappt mippem Bild 

So, ich bin auch "vom Hof" getz....

Schlaft alle gut und habt nen schönen Wochenanfang


----------



## acid-driver (15. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ich find gegen ne kleine sicherheitsreserve gibt es nix einzuwenden. im hochsommer kriegt man, auch hier, ne 180er heissgebremst...



danke


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> oder eine MArta.


Aber eine Marta geht doch auch am Ziel vorbei, oder? Also für mich ist die Marta in erster Linie leicht und sonst nix 
Ich werde sie hoffentlich auch bald* fahren, aber ich will es ja auch leicht haben. Eine Louise klingt da schon besser für das, was du vorhast.
Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, fährst du derzeit eine Julie. Da solltest du eigentlich einen Unterschied merken, wenn du dir eine Louise zulegst. Hast du vorne eine 180'er Scheibe? Wenn nicht, würde ich erstmal so umrüsten. Gegen neue Beläge spricht aber auch nix. Soll auch einiges bewirken können. Kann dir da aber leider keine empfehlen, fahre selber die Shimano-Originalbeläge in meiner Deore (?).

Gruß Kai
* bald = in 1-2 Jahren...


----------



## acid-driver (15. März 2009)

laut dem bremsenfred hat die marta auch richtig an bremsleistung zugelegt...

ich würds aber trotzdem erstmal mit neuen belägen probieren.
wird unterschätzt, was die bringen.
vor allem organische. die sind allerdings schneller weggebremst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (15. März 2009)

ja ist ne 180er Scheibe drin, und die Marta und Louise mit 180er Scheibe haben laut Magura die hleiche Bremswirkung, kann daas leider nicht beurteilen und hab deshalb mal nachgefragt. auch das anwendungsgebiet ist gleich beschrieben.
Finde genau wie du schon richtig erwähnt hast nur den Unterscheid das die Marta ich glaub knapp 100 Gramm leichter ist.


----------



## apoptygma (15. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> allerdings nervt mich meine Bremsleistung bei meiner Vorderradbremse schon ein wenig, ob es am dreck lag oder woran auch immer.....
> 
> Überlege gerade ob ich mir für Vorne eine Louise Carbon oder eine MArta kaufen soll.
> Naja oder halt doch erstmal andere Beläge aber die frage habe ich heute schon in einem anderem thread gestellt, mal sehen was da so geantwortet wird.



Ich würde es ggf. auch ersma mit anderen Belägen probieren (wie schon vorhin im Separee erörtert ) Frag halt den Fabian mal wegen der Kool-Stop´s. 

So, nun bin ich aber auch definitiv wech.....


----------



## seppel82 (15. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> laut dem bremsenfred hat die marta auch richtig an bremsleistung zugelegt...
> 
> ich würds aber trotzdem erstmal mit neuen belägen probieren.
> wird unterschätzt, was die bringen.
> vor allem organische. die sind allerdings schneller weggebremst.


 
dafür machense nicht so nen krach bei nasser scheibe..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ja ist ne 180er Scheibe drin, und die Marta und Louise mit 180er Scheibe haben laut Magura die hleiche Bremswirkung, kann daas leider nicht beurteilen und hab deshalb mal nachgefragt. auch das anwendungsgebiet ist gleich beschrieben.
> Finde genau wie du schon richtig erwähnt hast nur den Unterscheid das die Marta ich glaub knapp 100 Gramm leichter ist.


Komm bloß nicht auf die Idee, eine 203er Scheibe vorne zu montieren... *duck*
Ich hatte leider bislang weder das Vergnügen eine Marta zu bremsen, noch die Louise mal zu probieren...
Die ganze Sache ist aber nicht zuletzt auch eine Preisfrage, oder? Es kommt aber auch nicht zuletzt auf das Angebot an, dass du erhältst 
Die Sache mit der gleichen Bremswirkung ist aber eine Herstellerangabe. Fällt mir etwas schwer, dass so zu glauben. Wobei... mehr als blockieren kann das Rad ja nicht, ne  Ich würde schon behaupten, dass sich die Bremsen nicht nur im Gewicht und Preis unterscheiden. Habe aber wie gesagt beide noch nicht ausprobiert...

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (15. März 2009)

Alos die Marta und die Louise Carbon unterscheiden sich um knappe 10 euro wenn man sie neu kauft. 
gut wenn man jetzt Magnesium oder Sl nimmt gehts natürlich rauf


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> gut wenn man jetzt Magnesium oder Sl nimmt gehts natürlich rauf


Eine normale Marta, wie langweilig 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (15. März 2009)

ich finds schön das hier so viele unterschiedliche meinungen vertreten sind, so machst das fachsimpeln spaß und trotzdem zieht man am gleichen strang, nämlich spaßige touren zu fahren. 

aber jetzt mal zurück zu den bremsen, für viele hier würde eine conti bremse vollkommend ausrechen sein, wozu die schweren scheibenbremsen verbauen, damals kannt man keine scheibenbremsen, und trotzdem ist keiner vor den baum gedonnert. 

und mir persönlich gefallen große scheibenbremsen besser als so kleine scheibchen. 

und im sommer/herbst wollte ich gerne mit meinem bike nach winterberg, oder nach frankreich, evtl. finde ich hier ein paar all mountain und enduro faher die bock haben, auto für mehrere bikes hätte ich, bräuchten nur benzin zahlen. und so sieht es dann aus.

auto   1.500 euro
bikes 12.000 euro
spaß unbezahlbar


----------



## acid-driver (15. März 2009)

jau, hätte auch mal bock richtig ins gelände zu fahren.

frankreich hört sich richtig gut an.

alternativ auch gerne in die alpen...

in winterberg kann man sich doch auch son paar brecher leihen oder?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. März 2009)

@ eminem
Na ja, Winterberg kann man von mir aus mal irgendwann irgendwie ins Auge fassen. In die Alpen oder das benachbarte Ausland zieht es mich dagegen weniger...

Eine Disc ist, gerade für so Allwetterfahrer wie mich  , die einzig richtige Wahl. Früher ging es auch noch mit wesentlich weniger Federweg zur Sache.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFxL8yQakrk"]YouTube - 1992 World Mountain Bike Downhill Championships[/ame] 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (15. März 2009)

ja kann man, 

mein cousen war in alp´d´huec, dort sind mehrere bikeparks mittels gondel erreichbar, die waren zu 6 dort, auf einem zeltplatz für 5 tage dort. und er war total begeistert. 

ich denke hier würden wir ein paar leute zusammenbekommen. kann in dem großen transporter 6-8 bikes incl. ausrüstung klamotten und 5 leute mitnehmen, so halten sich die kosten im rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (16. März 2009)

also ich bin dabei....
in winterberg kriegste nen Gambler für 45us am tag.


----------



## mistermoo (16. März 2009)

winterberg dabei
franzmannhausen nicht so gern, die reden so komisch

ein bekannter von mir ist diese woche nach graswang gezogen
da steht im sommer so oder so ein besuch an, 
unterkünfte gibts in dem dorf bzw. in der nähe wohl auch recht günstig
(da würde er sich bestimmt drum kümmern) und es gibt genügend berge zu erkunden (tirol halt)
zugspitze etc war meine ich auch nicht soooo weit wech 20km


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2009)

Moin!

Nee also extra nur fürn nen Bike-Park oder sowas ins Ausland.... , und dazu noch in nem Zelt???? Never!

Schöne höhenmeterlastige Touren inne Alpen etc. gern, hier innerdeutsch (wie Jens grad sagte), aber für mich nur ohne Zelt , ne Pension will ich da schon, mich bekommt man nur unter Protest in ein Zelt!


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> also ich bin dabei....
> in winterberg kriegste nen Gambler für 45us am tag.



Zum gucken gern , und zum "aufkratzen" der Herren


----------



## eminem7905 (16. März 2009)

moin, 
wie gesagt, großes auto habe ich. sprit und so wird geteilt. also kommt man recht günstig weg.


----------



## acid-driver (16. März 2009)

ist schon ein ganz schöner brecher


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2009)

Kollege Rene von Kai und mir (gut, von Kai getz nimmer ) fährt son Teilchen. Mit dem Teil isser schomma ne Tour mit uns gefahren


----------



## eminem7905 (16. März 2009)

respekt. 

ne, sowas ist nur gut wenn du nur berg ab must. 

als beispiel: du wohnst an der zugspitze mit schönen blick ins tal, deine arbeit liegt 2000hm weiter unten und zum feierabend gehts mit der gondel hoch. da könnte man sowas in betracht ziehen


----------



## mistermoo (16. März 2009)

guten morgen die zweite:

ja hatte überlegt mich zu gegebenen zeitpunkt mal schlau zu machen ob eine gondelnutzung und die kosten irgendwo genau in erfahrung zu bringen sind, werde das mal am mittwoch morgen in angriff nehmen, da habe ich etwas zeit, morgen ist leider schulungstag (würg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (16. März 2009)

das wäre ja super. 

toll mein arbeitskollege hat schon wieder das werzeug vergessen, muss ja noch länger waren bis mein bike fertig wird, kotz.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

Halloooo 

Wenn ich mir das recht überlege, sollten Ausflüge weiter als nach Winterberg an den Finanzen scheitern...  Wobei ich mir nicht mal sicher bin, ob ich mir einen Ausflug nach Winterberg leisten kann...
Schaun mer also mal

Wenn alles glatt läuft, kann ich mein Bike evtl. zum Wochenende hin final vollenden, zumindest, was die Saison 2009 angeht.
Es fehlt noch ein Mini-Detail. Zunächst sollte es dieses in schwarz sein, mittlerweile habe ich mich aber für andere entschieden...
Die KCNC-Schnellspanner waren mir mit ihren 44g pro Satz einfach zu schwer. Sowas kann ich nicht gebrauchen 

Man darf gespannt sein 
In diesem Sinne einen ruhigen Feierabend...
Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (16. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ist schon ein ganz schöner brecher


 
jaja. wenn das liebe geld nich wär....


----------



## seppel82 (16. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Halloooo
> 
> Wenn ich mir das recht überlege, sollten Ausflüge weiter als nach Winterberg an den Finanzen scheitern...  Wobei ich mir nicht mal sicher bin, ob ich mir einen Ausflug nach Winterberg leisten kann...
> Schaun mer also mal
> ...


 
danke auch so. 
würd mich mal interessieren was du, bis zur vollendung, in dein bike investierst..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> danke auch so.
> wÃ¼rd mich mal interessieren was du, bis zur vollendung, in dein bike investierst..


Bitte schÃ¶n 
*Neu *hat das Bike beim HÃ¤ndler *1.450,-â¬* gekostet.
Dann kam die *StÃ¼tze fÃ¼r 80,-*, *Lenker und Vorbau* zusammen fÃ¼r *100,-*, *Pedale und Sattel* auch noch mal *100,-*, der *LRS fÃ¼r 290*, der Antrieb *(Kette, Kassette, Kurbel) 105,-â¬*, die Sram-Sachen *(3-fach/9-fach Trigger und Schaltwerk) fÃ¼r 45,-*, *Griffe fÃ¼r 5,-â¬*, *Steuersatz fÃ¼r 28,-â¬* und jetzt sind noch *Schnellspanner* im Wert von *55,-â¬ *zu mir unterwegs. 
Die Bremse ist auch nicht original. Die Deore(?), die ich fahre, war vorher am Bulls.
Macht also zusammen *1450+808â¬=2258,-â¬*; allerdings muss man den Wert der alten Teile ja noch abziehen, ne 
Rausgekommen ist ein Racefully, das noch mit der 11kg-Marke kÃ¤mpft... 

GruÃ Kai
P.S.: Die aktuell verbauten *SchlÃ¤uche* waren ein Geburtstagsgeschenk -> *0,-*
Edit: Bevor ich es vergesse:
Gabel, DÃ¤mpfer und Bremse warten auch noch darauf, getauscht zu werden. Bei der Gabel und dem DÃ¤mpfer, weiÃ ich noch nicht, was ich nehmen soll, bei der Bremse sieht es stark nach einer Marta SL aus


----------



## seppel82 (16. März 2009)

fürs perfekte bike muss man halt ne weile schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> fürs perfekte bike muss man halt ne weile schrauben


Ja, seine Ansprüche zurück*schrauben* und sparen, du hast es erfasst 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Bitte schön
> *Neu *hat das Bike beim Händler *1.450,-* gekostet.
> Dann kam die *Stütze für 80,-*, *Lenker und Vorbau* zusammen für *100,-*, *Pedale und Sattel* auch noch mal *100,-*, der *LRS für 290*, der Antrieb *(Kette, Kassette, Kurbel) 105,-*, die Sram-Sachen *(3-fach/9-fach Trigger und Schaltwerk) für 45,-*, *Griffe für 5,-*, *Steuersatz für 28,-* und jetzt sind noch *Schnellspanner* im Wert von *55,- *zu mir unterwegs.
> Die Bremse ist auch nicht original. Die Deore(?), die ich fahre, war vorher am Bulls.
> ...



Dann such Dir nen Job


----------



## sonic3105 (16. März 2009)

So auch daheim, Muckibude und Arbeiten hintermir und jetzt gehts ab Baden....

Meld mich Später auch mal zu Wort und euch jetztschonmal nen netten ABend??

Stelle schonmal die frage nach einer Tour am We?? Geht da was? Vorzugsweise Sonntag?? Samstag weiss ich noch nicht ob ich es zeitlich schaffe, ...
gruss Sascha


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Stelle schonmal die frage nach einer Tour am We?? Geht da was? Vorzugsweise Sonntag?? Samstag weiss ich noch nicht ob ich es zeitlich schaffe, ...
> gruss Sascha




Jup, bei mir definitiv auch erst Sonntag wieder


----------



## Tasher82 (16. März 2009)

da wohl doch nur Canyon als Lieferant fürs neue Auge in Frage kommt, werd ich wohl erstmal die Beine ruhig halten "müssen"....

abwarten und Tee trinken..

schönen Abend noch allen...


----------



## sonic3105 (16. März 2009)

Oh man das natürlich blöde, obwohl die das Auge doch sicher vorrätig haben und somit dürfte das doch diese Woche noch kommen oder ???

Werde morgen noch ne kleine Ausdauer Runde drehen, hoffe ich zumindest.
Was soviel heisst wenn ich früh genug daheim bin und nix anderes dazwischen kommt.

@Wencke
sollen wir dann schonmal Sonntag für ne Tour festhalten sofern das Wetter mitspielt??
Alle anderen sind natürlich herzlich eingeladen mitzufahren ;-)
Negme an wir ladnen dann wider auf eurer so genannten haus strecke??


----------



## eminem7905 (16. März 2009)

bin evtl. auch dabei, sofern alle teile kommen, und das wetter es zuläßt.


schon mal ne idee zu tour??? vorschlag, an der a45 am pendeler-parkplatz treffen, und denn ne tour richtung schloss und wieder zurück. 

und was schlagt ihr vor???


----------



## sonic3105 (16. März 2009)

welchen pendler parkplatz an der a 45 meinst du??
mir ist es eigentlich völlig egal woher, muss es halt nur von Schwerte aus mit dem rad erreichen,


----------



## eminem7905 (16. März 2009)

hagen süd.


----------



## sonic3105 (16. März 2009)

Müsste mir dann nur ne nette Route raussuchen wie ich da am betsen hinkomme, Ottesmann kenne ich ja nun schon. Lach

Oder Wencke sammelt mich wieder irgendwo ein LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (16. März 2009)

wie gesagt erstmal abwarten. würde mal auch an der hohensyburg fahren wollen, nur da kenn ich mich nicht so aus.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dann such Dir nen Job


Sehr schön zusammengefasst 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (16. März 2009)

@ fabian

du könntest doch versuchen das schaltauge gerade zu biegen, rein von material müßte es gehen, ist zwar ne notlösung, aber es geht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @ fabian
> 
> du könntest doch versuchen das schaltauge gerade zu biegen, rein von material müßte es gehen, ist zwar ne notlösung, aber es geht.


Er hat es doch versucht.
Ergebnis: 2 halbe Schaltaugen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (16. März 2009)

das muss manja auch vorher warm machen,


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> welchen pendler parkplatz an der a 45 meinst du??
> mir ist es eigentlich völlig egal woher, muss es halt nur von Schwerte aus mit dem rad erreichen,




Dann hast ne nette Anreise 

Abfahrt Hagen Süd is das.


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Müsste mir dann nur ne nette Route raussuchen wie ich da am betsen hinkomme, Ottesmann kenne ich ja nun schon. Lach
> 
> Oder Wencke sammelt mich wieder irgendwo ein LOOOOOOOOL



Ich sammel Dich auch ein


----------



## sonic3105 (16. März 2009)

Ja dann bin ich ja beruhigt,
dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen, ihr zwei macht eure Räder bis zum We heile und dann schauen wir mal wie und wo wir uns treffen und dann ne Runde drehen.
Gutes wetter ist auch schon bestellt, also Kai du kannst dann auch mit    
DUCK Und wech


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Gutes wetter ist auch schon bestellt, also Kai du kannst dann auch mit
> DUCK Und wech


So ist das bei "Rennpferden". Wenn Regen aufzieht, suchen sie das weite. 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (16. März 2009)

und seppel und die anderen die hiier heimlich mitlesen!!!


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> So ist das bei "Rennpferden". Wenn Regen aufzieht, suchen sie das weite.
> 
> Kai






Sehr geil Hase


----------



## sonic3105 (16. März 2009)

Sag mal ist eigentlich schonmal jemand von euch den Xc Race in Werdohl mitgefahren??
2008 ist er im September gewesen soweit ich weiss, dieses jahr steht noch nix wann er stattfindet. hat da vielleicht jemand Lust mitzufahren??
Bis dahin dürfte ich auch einigermassen Fit sein......


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Xc Race in Werdohl


Nee, aber erzähl mir mehr darüber... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Sag mal ist eigentlich schonmal jemand von euch den Xc Race in Werdohl mitgefahren??
> 2008 ist er im September gewesen soweit ich weiss, dieses jahr steht noch nix wann er stattfindet. hat da vielleicht jemand Lust mitzufahren??
> Bis dahin dürfte ich auch einigermassen Fit sein......




Das Xc Race in nen reines CC Rennen. Und mit Rennen meinen ich Rennen.....Das geht ansich nur 15 km in dem Dreh mit 500 HM rum. Das heisst, da wird blind geballert 

Also wenn ist das was für unsere Turbomaus Kai, die am Anfang ja eh immer überpaced, denn dann is das Rennen vorbei, wenn er platt is *knuff


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

@ apoptygma
Mit deiner Einschätzung liegst du granatenmäßig falsch. Ansich fahre ich lieber etwas länger, dafür ruhiger. Diese Quälerei ist eigentlich nicht so meins. Aber mein Gott... probieren kann man es ja ansich mal.
Aber ich weiß noch nicht...
Ein normales XC-Race ist für die Profis 2h lang -> ich brauche also locker 4h, wenn nicht länger. Es sei denn, man wird nach einer Überrundung ausm Rennen genommen...

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ apoptygma
> Mit deiner Einschätzung liegst du granatenmäßig falsch. Ansich fahre ich lieber etwas länger, dafür ruhiger. Diese Quälerei ist eigentlich nicht so meins. Aber mein Gott... probieren kann man es ja ansich mal.
> Aber ich weiß noch nicht...
> Ein normales XC-Race ist für die Profis 2h lang -> ich brauche also locker 4h, wenn nicht länger. Es sei denn, man wird nach einer Überrundung ausm Rennen genommen...
> ...




War doch nur Spass  Nee für mich is dat auch nix....auch nich "erst" im September


----------



## sonic3105 (16. März 2009)

also für alle die es Interessiert schaut es euch mal an hier der passende Link .
http://www.actionsports-cc-race.de/index.php


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> War doch nur Spass


Wollte es nur gesagt haben 
Ich wollte ja auch eigentlich in Sundern mind. Mitteldistanz fahren. Aber was tut man nicht alles fürs Team 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wollte es nur gesagt haben
> Ich wollte ja auch eigentlich in Sundern mind. Mitteldistanz fahren. Aber was tut man nicht alles fürs Team
> 
> Kai




Du Nase 

Wegen mir hätteste nicht im Team fahren MÜSSEN!!! Wenn Du gern die mittlere gefahren wärst 

Ich habe eh so das Gefühl, das es das erste und letzte Mal war, das ich irgendein Team gemacht habe.....vor allem, ist Fabian gar nicht mit drin , der Doof....und Steffen auch nicht....ausgerechnet 2 die Ballern würden, wie ich denke. Na ja...es bleibt die Hoffnung für Duisburg


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du Nase
> 
> Wegen mir hätteste nicht im Team fahren MÜSSEN!!! Wenn Du gern die mittlere gefahren wärst
> 
> Ich habe eh so das Gefühl, das es das erste und letzte Mal war, das ich irgendein Team gemacht habe.....vor allem, ist Fabian gar nicht mit drin , der Doof....und Steffen auch nicht....ausgerechnet 2 die Ballern würden, wie ich denke. Na ja...es bleibt die Hoffnung für Duisburg



Mach dich mal logga 
1. Ich habe mir die Teilnahme am Team selbst ausgesucht!
2. Ich bin mit der Entscheidung *NICHT* (und zwar zu *KEINER* Zeit) unglücklich!

Ich kann dir versichern, dass Sundern nicht das LETZTE Team ist, wo du mit fährst. Aber dass Duisburg nach Sundern kommt, weißte ja selbst 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Sundern und Duisburg werden eine Gaudi, warte mal ab.
Fabian und Steffen sind nicht in Sundern dabei? Tja, dann musste dich wohl mit der Zweiten Liga (mir) zufrieden geben... *rumzick*


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2009)

So Ihr Nasen, nachdem ich heute wohl sowohl vergessen, als auch gestraft worden bin (mit bösem Bauchweh, ja genau das), werde ich mich getz mit der mir gerade im ICQ mit Liebe zubereiteten Wärmflasche nochmal ne Stunde auf die Couch zu meinem Bukowski krümeln und den zu Ende lesen...bis nachher


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88;5695950
P.S.: Sundern und Duisburg werden eine Gaudi schrieb:
			
		

> (mir)[/COLOR] zufrieden geben... *rumzick*





Du weisst, wie ichs meine....ich hoff nur, das Thomas auch mal wieder zu uns stösst


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du weisst, wie ichs meine....ich hoff nur, das Thomas auch mal wieder zu uns stösst


Ja, ich kann lesen
Traurig, dass du so denkst... 
Woher das kommt? 

Aber angeschlagene Boxer... ich halte ja schon mein Maul 

Kai
P.S.: Nee, habe schon verstanden


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Es sei denn, man wird nach einer Überrundung ausm Rennen genommen...
> 
> Kai



Genau so ist es bei CC Rennen!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Genau so ist es bei CC Rennen!


Nach meiner Info ist das nicht immer so... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nach meiner Info ist das nicht immer so...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Es gibt bestimmt auch CC Rennen wo es nicht so ist.
Die ich bis jetzt besucht habe hatten aber diese Regelung.
Also immer schaun das keiner von hintern kommt


----------



## Dark2308 (16. März 2009)

man könnte auch mal vom rathaus in ept starten
da sind auch schöne waldwege mit netten anstiegen richtung dorma 
von da aus ist es dann offen ( hasper sperre, ennepesperre, glör,priorei, usw)
und für biker die aus gev.und hagen kommen ,kann man zum treffpunkt schön durch den gevelsberger stadtwald über ept meinininghausen zum rathaus fahren


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt auch CC Rennen wo es nicht so ist.
> Die ich bis jetzt besucht habe hatten aber diese Regelung.
> Also immer schaun das keiner von hintern kommt


Bei den großen Rennen (DM, EM, WM, etc.) geht man nach einer Überrundung aus dem Rennen. Bei hundsgewöhnlichen Rennen aber manchmal auch nicht.
So ist zunmindest meine Info 


Dark2308 schrieb:


> man könnte auch mal vom rathaus in ept starten
> da sind auch schöne waldwege mit nette anstiegen richtung dorma
> von da aus ist es dann offen ( hasper sperre, ennepesperre, glör,priorei, usw)
> und für biker die aus gev.und hagen kommen ,kann man zum treffpunkt schön durch den gevelsberger stadtwald über ept meinininghausen zum rathaus fahren


Hört sich gut an. Das Rathaus in EN kenne ich sogar... 
Kann man von mir aus mal im Auge behalten 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (16. März 2009)

@dark das ist ne gute idee, und wenn wir das tourenende so am flugplatz beenden würden, müßte ich nur nach eilpe rollen. 

ich finde meinen vorschlag jetzt blöd, dieser ist besser. 

@die zicken

es gibt icq. und während der tage sollte man frauen aus prinzip nicht ansprechen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> tourenende ... beenden


Das musste mir jetzt aber mal erklären... 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (16. März 2009)

doppelt gemoppelt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> doppelt gemoppelt


Ach so.
Es ist auch für mich schon spät 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Aber die Idee (Treffpunkt Rathaus EN) hat Style. Dann habe ich mal eine kurze Anreise, ist ja schließlich nur einen Steinwurf entfernt...


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> Das ist mein sch***** Fred und hier kann ich zicken, soviel ich WILL
> 
> So!


----------



## acid-driver (16. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ...und während der tage sollte man frauen aus prinzip nicht ansprechen



recht hast du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @die zicken
> es gibt icq. und während der tage sollte man frauen aus prinzip nicht ansprechen


Wenn es dir hier nicht gefällt, da ist die Tür... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn es dir hier nicht gefällt, da ist die Tür...
> 
> Gruß Kai






Genau!

Oder ansonsten....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUSrJlo5u60"]YouTube - Schlauer Pinguin[/ame]

P.S.
Is doch alles Spass hier *fingerkreuz


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> P.S.
> Is doch alles Spass hier *fingerkreuz


Na auf jeden Fall...
Sollte Martin durch die Tür gehen, werde ich ihn am anderen Ende der Tür wieder einfangen! Er darf nicht gehen, auf keinen Fall! 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (16. März 2009)

http://piv.pivpiv.dk/


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2009)

Und ansonsten halte ich es heute nur noch hiermit:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bsXOcK9_Cw"]YouTube - Depeche Mode - "Wrong" (official music video)[/ame]

*isser nicht immer noch geil????


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> http://piv.pivpiv.dk/




Danke Du Ar....., nu sind mir die Ohren weggeflogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> http://piv.pivpiv.dk/


And you are gemeldet! 
Ein freundlicher Mod des Forums wird sich deiner sicher gerne annehmen 

Kai
P.S.: Natürlich nicht!


----------



## apoptygma (16. März 2009)

So, Feierabend für mich....

Schlaft gut!

P.S.
Irgendwann wird die Fred nochmal wegen stumpfem Irrsinn geschlossen, ich seh dat schon kommen.

P.P.S.
Morgen kommt mein neuer Helm und meine neue Assos 3/4. LMAA, wat freu ich mich!!!! 

Gute Nacht!

P.P.P.S.
DU, ja genau DU *Fingerzeig

Wer wollte sich denn heute melden??? "ich hab ja Deine Nummer, blafasel.....!"


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird die Fred nochmal wegen stumpfem Irrsinn geschlossen, ich seh dat schon kommen.


Du hast doch Kontakte zur Chefetage... 
Wobei man hier im Forum von einer gewissen "Löschfreudigkeit" dieser Person redet. Na ja, wird schon nicht so weit kommen. Und wenn doch, machen wir einen neuen Thread auf- und benehmen uns dort!   

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (17. März 2009)

Servus....

So, angesichts der Tatsache, das es wohl trocken bleibt heute, werde ich wohl gleich meinen neuen Helm abholen und ne kleine Feierabendrunde Low-Puls-Bereich fahren. Spazierfahrt unter Musikeinfluss nenn ich das


----------



## sonic3105 (17. März 2009)

Ja oich mach mich auch gleich auf das Rad, Iso getränke sind geholt und das Wetter speilt auch mit. Also ne Runde GA und dann mal sehen. Bis später.


----------



## seppel82 (17. März 2009)

hehe vorbau und helm sind da
eben fix dranschrauben und noch nen ründchen drehn


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin wieder da...
Sehr schöne Runde mit Sascha (keine Sorge Sonic, du bist nicht gemeint, du hast mich schon nicht übersehen auf deiner Runde  ) und zu guter Letzt noch einem kleinen Stück mit Uwe.
Gut 50km in gut 2:20h, genaues Auslesen der Ergebnisse dann später.

Sonne ist doch einfach was Feines...

@ Uwe
Samma, ging dir die Puste aus oder warum biste am Nirgena rechts weg? 
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du das schon mitgekriegt hast, aber man kann an einem Anstieg* auch ruhig mal ein bisschen Tempo rausnehmen :daumen

Gruß Kai
*den Anstieg kurze Zeit nach dem "Haus Vogelsang", wo oben die Tankstrelle ist, meine ich


----------



## Tasher82 (17. März 2009)

mahlzeit wollt mal ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben...

und fragen wie wo wer was evtl morgen nachmittag ne runde dreht? so ab 16.30Uhr...



Canyon liefert das Schaltauge übrigens am 3.April 
*lachhaft*

Zitat 
Canyon:  Das wäre das Schaltauge No.12, das wird bis auf 3 Modelle bei allen verbaut.
Ich: Schön dann hab ihr das ja sicher auf Lager.
Canyon: Nein im moment nicht sollen aber schon unterwegs sein. 

gruß Fabian


----------



## acid-driver (17. März 2009)

ui, das is schwach...

und was fährste bis dahin? dreirad?


----------



## eminem7905 (17. März 2009)

will dir die hoffnung nicht nehmen, aber rechne zu dem 3 april noch ein paar tage hinzu.

würde mir gleich mehrere bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (17. März 2009)

naja schaltaugen sollten nicht so ein großes problem sein, wie rahmen.

2-3 würd ich allerdings auch direkt nehmen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. März 2009)

@ Fabian
Mit dem Zweiten sieht man besser, sage ich da nur* 
Die Jungs von Canyon hätten dir auch den 01.04. als Datum nennen können... 
Na ja, wollen wir hoffen, dass es klappt 

Was willste denn morgen fahren oder bin ich da großer Ironie ins Netz gegangen? 
Gruß Kai
* Nimm zwei Schaltaugen, wollte ich damit sagen, aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon mal


----------



## apoptygma (17. März 2009)

So, bin von meiner kleinen Regenerationrunde zurück. Kurzfristig noch mit Sascha getroffen, den ne Runde in Hagen/Herdecke/Hagen mitgenommen und schnell wieder heim...neue Assos fährt sich schön, das Polster ist der Kracher. Licht geht auch 

Aber es war zu kalt , vielmehr zu kalt angezogen (kurze Hose, kruzes Trikot, Windjacke). Waren auch nur knapp 11 Grad trotz Sonne, was das täuscht 

26 km, 1:45, 250 hm, 14,87er Schnitt bei 114 Puls-Schnitt. Passt, aber ich bibber....ich muss getz ersma heiss duschen.


----------



## Tasher82 (17. März 2009)

hab 2 bei Canyon geordert...
zumal mein Bruder ja das selbe bike hat und man da sicher mal eins gebrauchen könnt...


@Kai

also ich sagte doch Vertriebsberater, ich weiß wie ich an Teile komme..
Bike wurde gerad zusammen gebaut getestet und für gut befunden.
Schaltauge, -zug und Kette sind erneuert worden...

aber mit morgen muss ich trotzdem mal schauen, hab das Gefühl ich kränkel ein wenig..  so richtung fieber


----------



## mistermoo (17. März 2009)

guten abend

thomas und ich sind auch eine schöne runde gefahren 46 km 2.35 std.(da komme ich gleich zu) 473 hm

tolle sonnentour mit 1 vollplatten bei thomas (sauber geschärfte mini glasscherbe) ca. 11km anhalten bei jedem km um beim ersatzschlau nachzupumpen da der auch spätestens nach 1km wieder leer war
ansonsten hätten wir sicherlich gut 20-30 min weniger gebraucht


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (17. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> Samma, ging dir die Puste aus oder warum biste am Nirgena rechts weg?
> Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du das schon mitgekriegt hast, aber man kann an einem Anstieg* auch ruhig mal ein bisschen Tempo rausnehmen :daumen
> 
> ...



Immer schön mit Schwung hoch und den dicken Gang duchtretten.
Mein junger Freund


----------



## apoptygma (17. März 2009)

Wie ich grad aus den Nachrichten erfuhr, hat es Sascha auch mippem Platten bereits kurz hinter der Hohensyburg erwischt....bis Wandhofen hat ers noch irgendwie geschafft, nur wartet er auf den ADAC


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Immer schön mit Schwung hoch und den dicken Gang duchtretten.
> Mein junger Freund


Ja, so wirds gemacht... 

Bislang kannte ich das aber immer so, dass man an Anstiegen Tempo verliert, aber scheinbar kannst du die Naturgesetze außer Kraft setzen  (s. auch dein neues Canyon ).

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (17. März 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ansonsten hätten wir sicherlich gut 20-30 min weniger gebraucht



Du, der Tacho bleibt aber beim "Stillstand" stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (17. März 2009)

Ja ich wurde dann auch einges<mmelt, ja der Platten hat mir die Luft genommen ;-)

naja was solls morgen nen neuen geholt und dann den alten flicken undd ann als reserve mitführen. 

Hab trotzdem meine 28, 89 km mit 19,38 km/H schnitt gemacht, wäre der Platten nicht gewesen dann wäre ich sicher noch nen paar Km/H schneller Unterwegs gewesen. 

Jetzt wird erstmal essen gemacht ......ich hab    HUNGER

Achja und zu dem Thema Canyon fällt mir echt nix mehr ein, so ne Lieferzeit ist ja wohl echt ma LÄCHERLICH. Das nen Schaltauge und die tun so als hätte man ein rahmen mit Sondergröße mit Airbrush bestellt,......


----------



## apoptygma (17. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> naja was solls morgen nen neuen geholt und dann den alten flicken undd ann als reserve mitführen.





Schön, das das trotz aneinander vorbei fahren noch kurz geklappt hat


----------



## sonic3105 (17. März 2009)

Ja da haste recht, einfach dran vorbei, oder besser gesagt falsche Route gewählt.
Aber das macht ja nix die paar Meter tun dir ja nicht Weh.


----------



## mistermoo (17. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du, der Tacho bleibt aber beim "Stillstand" stehen



das ist mir klar, doch wenn du so langsam fahren must damit thomas sich seine felge nicht auch noch ramponiert an jeder ach so kleinen kante bzw. so gut wie nur noch nach vorne gelehnt und im wiegetritt fährst, zählt der tacho trotzdem mit


----------



## apoptygma (17. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber das macht ja nix die paar Meter tun dir ja nicht Weh.



Doch, heute ja *bibber

Aber anstatt mir gentlemenlike Deine Jacke......


----------



## sonic3105 (17. März 2009)

Ja das wäre ne Nummer geworden, und ich dann mit Trikot ohne Ärmel .....
Weil es ja ach so Warm ist alles Garkein problem, ich reih mich dann direkt mit ein und hol den termin beim Arzt für Morgen schonmal ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (17. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja das wäre ne Nummer geworden, und ich dann mit Trikot ohne Ärmel .....
> Weil es ja ach so Warm ist alles Garkein problem, ich reih mich dann direkt mit ein und hol den termin beim Arzt für Morgen schonmal ab



Genau so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt *pöh



Früher war alles anders.....ja ja


----------



## Tasher82 (17. März 2009)

ich warte die Nacht mal ab und guck wie es mir morgen geht....

evtl bekäm man ja sonst hausrunde etc hin ..


gucken ob das bike wieder fit ist   lol..
kette besuchen fahren z.b.  

schönen abend noch allen...

fabian


----------



## sonic3105 (17. März 2009)

Wünsche euch allen noch nen Schönen Abend,
werd mir jetzt die Ruhe antun.
Bis morgen dann
gruss Sascha


----------



## apoptygma (17. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ich warte die Nacht mal ab und guck wie es mir morgen geht....
> 
> evtl bekäm man ja sonst hausrunde etc hin ..
> 
> ...



Also bei mir definitiv gar nichts mehr vor Freitag. Morgen nix, Donnerstagabens Studio, Freitag höchstens ne Runde wie heute. Also ruhig inner Gegend. Unterm Strich bin ich also eher raus


----------



## Tasher82 (18. März 2009)

naja also Freitag würd wohl auch gehen..

da kann ich sogar schon etwas eher


----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> naja also Freitag würd wohl auch gehen..
> 
> da kann ich sogar schon etwas eher




Na ich nicht (entscheidet sich nach Überstundenaufbau morgen), es würde bei mir wieder auf ne "Lichtfahrt" rauslaufen  Mondfahrt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> naja also Freitag würd wohl auch gehen..
> da kann ich sogar schon etwas eher


Ich nicht, ich könnte Fr. so ab 15Uhr hier starten... 
Morgen kann ich um kurz nach 12Uhr bei dir sein. Passt das zeitlich in deinen Plan? 
@ all
Habt ihr für Sa. schon was in Aussicht? Wenn nicht, krall ich mir meinen Bruder, der hatte da gestern sowas angedeutet...
Steht die Tour So. jetzt oder nicht? Wenn ja, wann wollt ihr los? Morgens oder mittags?

Fragen über Fragen...

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (18. März 2009)

hmm, 
ich würde schon gerne samstag und sonntag fahren, allerdings kann ich noch nicht zusagen, da mein fahrrad noch auf 70qm in der wohnung verteilt ist, und einige teile noch nicht gekommen sind.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. März 2009)

@ eminem
Es geht aber nicht, dass du schon wieder nicht dabei bist! 
Du brauchst ja fast länger als ich dafür 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (18. März 2009)

@Kai

Fr könnt ich auch so ab drei..
Wetter soll gut bleiben glaub ich..

morgen ab zwölf .....
ja könnt etwas schwierig werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (18. März 2009)

@kai

ich habe gestern eidlich das werkzeug bekommen, um die kurbel zu montieren, und da ich im hinterrad ein wenig spiel merkte, habe ich die kasette abgenommen, und die lager sauber gemacht. heute werde ich es zusammenbauen. aber ich habe immernoch das problem, das ich den steuersatz nicht richtig festbekomme, ich kriege den geschlitzen ring von oben nicht drauf. 

heute wird noch eine kette gekauft.


wenn heute alle teile kommen, dann wird freitag alles eingestellt. 

EDIT

Pfund derzeit auf 0,94 Euro


----------



## acid-driver (18. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ...ich kriege den geschlitzen ring von oben nicht drauf...




nutze doch einfach die tatsache, dass der geschlitzt ist und biege das ding ein wenig auf.
das da hinterher ein halber bis 2mm luft sind ist normal. es geht ja nur um die mittige führung der gabel. der kleine aluring sollte aber problemlos draufgehen.


----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich muss schauen, wie lange ich da morgen in dem Meeting in Münster festsitze, danach richtet sich mein Feierabend am Freitag. Aber ich denk mal, ihr Jungs wollt Freitag wenn richtig "heizen" und keine flache und langsame Sofa-Tour mit Mutti machen , die auf jeden Fall stattfindet

@Kai
Ja, Sonntag steht denk ich, ich denke mal, da es schön werden soll, so zeitig als möglich, 10/11 Uhr TP oder so. Für Samstag bin ich raus.


----------



## Tasher82 (18. März 2009)

was genau ist denn für So geplant?


----------



## eminem7905 (18. März 2009)

ließ mal ein paar seiten vorher. 

vorschläge machen.

1. mein vorschlag: tour rund ums schloss hohenlimburg
2. vorschlag von ??? tourtreff am EN rathaus und dann richtung dorma/ hasper talspere etc. 

weitere vorschläge????


----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ließ mal ein paar seiten vorher.
> 
> vorschläge machen.
> 
> ...




Ich bin für Vorschlag Nr. 1, ich denke vielleicht auch im Namen von Sascha, der mit dem Rad aus Schwerte anreisen muss. Da ist Hohenlimburg schon nen Stückchen, aber Ennepetal mal richtig weit wech.

Vielleicht sollten wir diesmal mal nen Stückchen weiter über die Höhen Richtung Iserlohn oder Lüdenscheid fahren?


----------



## Tasher82 (18. März 2009)

mmhhh..

wäre mir eigentlich egal..
hört sich beides nett an..


----------



## eminem7905 (18. März 2009)

@wencke

und was ist mit in namen der ennepetaller???? es sind auch menschen 

oh, oder wir treffen uns in der mitte EILPE


----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @wencke
> 
> und was ist mit in namen der ennepetaller???? es sind auch menschen
> 
> oh, oder wir treffen uns in der mitte EILPE



Kai quäkt doch immer nach km , soller sie doch auch haben . Dark hat nen Auto, der kann mippem Wagen anreisen, wenn er mit will.

War ja auch nur nen Vorschlag  Ich kann nur Sascha mippem Auto nicht bis nach Ennepetal mitnehmen, ich bekomm keine 2 Räder in meinen Arosa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

P.S.
Wenn ich mir die Anfahrt noch leisten kann (oder noch nen Lappen habe) weil ich im Auto meines Chefs, in Sprockhövel inne Blitze gekachelt bin ......denn die Geschwindigkeit wurde auf dem Bescheid noch nicht angegeben )*grusel


----------



## acid-driver (18. März 2009)

deswegen hab ich n tempomaten im auto 

wurde in meinen 3 jahren autofahrerei auch schon 2 mal geblitzt :/


----------



## eminem7905 (18. März 2009)

...und deswegen fahre ich vorne ohne kennzeichen rum.


----------



## mistermoo (18. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> deswegen hab ich n tempomaten im auto
> 
> wurde in meinen 3 jahren autofahrerei auch schon 2 mal geblitzt :/



trotz tempomat ts ts ts


----------



## acid-driver (18. März 2009)

gut, einmal wars nicht mein auto...

das erste mal zugegebenerweise schon :/


----------



## seppel82 (18. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Kai quäkt doch immer nach km , soller sie doch auch haben . Dark hat nen Auto, der kann mippem Wagen anreisen, wenn er mit will.
> 
> War ja auch nur nen Vorschlag  Ich kann nur Sascha mippem Auto nicht bis nach Ennepetal mitnehmen, ich bekomm keine 2 Räder in meinen Arosa


 
an dieser stelle möchte ich nochmal auf den heckträger hinweisen, der auf meinem dachboden lagert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> an dieser stelle möchte ich nochmal auf den heckträger hinweisen, der auf meinem dachboden lagert



Ja dann sach doch mal, wann Du Zeit für mich hast  dann komm ich mal rum


----------



## sonic3105 (18. März 2009)

Also wegen Sonntag , da wäre ich wohl dabei... egal wann treffpunkt ist. Sprecht euch einfach ab und woher lass ich mich mal Überraschen, aber diesmal pack ich mal von vorneherein nen     SNICKERS     ein.....

Ja ne nicht ganz so weiter Anreise wäre vielleicht von Vorteil, weil ins Auto dürfte ich wohl mein Rad nicht rein bekomen, und bis nach Ottesmann sind es 17 km das würd mir gut passen. 
Wie kommen da denn die anderen hin??
Ist das entfernungstechnisch okay?? Alles andere müsste ich dann ne Addy haben und dann schau ich mal in Routenplaner wie weit das so ist.

Rad ist übrigens nen neuer Schlauch drin und wieder Startklar. 
Werd mich dann jetzt erstmal ins Fitnesstudio bewegen und ne Runde  Trainieren bis heute Abend mal. 
Gruss Sascha


----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also wegen Sonntag , da wäre ich wohl dabei... egal wann treffpunkt ist. Sprecht euch einfach ab und woher lass ich mich mal Überraschen, aber diesmal pack ich mal von vorneherein nen     SNICKERS     ein.....
> 
> Ja ne nicht ganz so weiter Anreise wäre vielleicht von Vorteil, weil ins Auto dürfte ich wohl mein Rad nicht rein bekomen, und bis nach Ottesmann sind es 17 km das würd mir gut passen.
> Wie kommen da denn die anderen hin??
> ...



Wenn dann treffen wir uns, wenns bei Hohenlimburg bleibt, ja nicht bei Ottensmann 

Denn von Ottensmann bis nach Hohenlimburg ist es zwar getz nicht die Welt, aber man kann sich durchaus auch näher an Hohenlimburg treffen , was auch gleichzeitig näher von Dir aus is, entlang der Bundesstraße (Verbandsstr.) Wenn der Jenz ggf. allein aus Dortmund mitkommt, hat er mir gesagt, das er Dich dann auch gern mitnehmen kann. 2 Bikes passen gefaltet in seinen Wagen rein 

Gucken wir ma....sind ja nochn bisschen hin. Ersma steht ja noch der Freitag zur Disposition .


----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

Hach, ich bin und bleib doch ne kleine Romantiksau 

Hinten aus meinem Schlafzimmer-Fenster tanzt ein sehr sehr geiler Sonnenuntergang. Da bekommt man fast Tränchen inne Augen....was freu ich mich auf den Sommer und das Fahren in genau diesen Sonnenuntergang....*seufz


----------



## mistermoo (18. März 2009)

so nach ein wenig rumschrauben an den bikes sind wir dann doch noch ne kleine fixe haus runde gefahren, der sonne hinterher quasi

wird zeit für mehr fahrzeit bis zum sonnenuntergang


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. März 2009)

Nabend 

Ich habe heute auf meiner Tour doch tatsächlich 2 Leute getroffen (Uwe und Sebastian). Ja ja, die Welt ist klein...
War heute etwas zu lang unterwegs, denke ich (3:33h; 79km -> Straße).

@ apoptygma
Um deine Frage zu beantworten, was am Fr. stattfindet.
Also ich habe, nach dem heutigen Tag und der Aussicht auf morgen (11:20Uhr Schulschlzuss und schönes Wetter) für Fr. eine ggggaaaaaannnnnzzzz entspannte Wengeberg-Runde (30km) geplant. Einfach ein bisschen Sonne mitnehmen, ein bisschen was machen und gut ist.

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Ich habe heute auf meiner Tour doch tatsächlich 2 Leute getroffen (Uwe und Sebastian). Ja ja, die Welt ist klein...
> War heute etwas zu lang unterwegs, denke ich (3:33h; 79km -> Straße).
> ...




Gut, dann werd ich mir den Fabian greifen und "nötigen", denn bis ich bei Dir bin is fast dunkel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, dann werd ich mir den Fabian greifen und "nötigen", denn bis ich bei Dir bin is fast dunkel


Pläne sind veränderbar.
Also ich habe Fr. bis 14:50Uhr Schule, könnte so ~15:15Uhr aufm Bike sitzen und nach Hagen rollen, so ist ja nicht  Hell ist ja bis 18:30Uhr, bleibt also nach eine gewisse Fahrzeit über 
Dann werden aus den lockeren 30km zwar 30km mit Tour, aber wer will denn hier so kleinlich sein? 
Wo willste denn hin? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Pläne sind veränderbar.
> Also ich habe Fr. bis 14:50Uhr Schule, könnte so ~15:15Uhr aufm Bike sitzen und nach Hagen rollen, so ist ja nicht  Hell ist ja bis 18:30Uhr, bleibt also nach eine gewisse Fahrzeit über
> Dann werden aus den lockeren 30km zwar 30km mit Tour, aber wer will denn hier so kleinlich sein?
> Wo willste denn hin?
> ...



Also wenn dann auch nur Strasse oder nen bisschen Flachwald ...aber nicht Dein Tempo


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also wenn dann auch nur Strasse oder nen bisschen Flachwald ...aber nicht Dein Tempo


Sounds good
Was ist denn mein Tempo? 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sounds good
> Was ist denn mein Tempo?
> 
> Kai



Ich kann Dir sagen, was mein Tempo is....Puls 105-110


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir sagen, was mein Tempo is....Puls 105-110


Ist das nicht genau das, was ich am Freitag haben will? *amKopfkratz* Ich glaube schon. Wenn ich Lust hätte, könnte ich ja auch die An- und Abfahrt entsprechend so gestalten, dass es doch wieder was flotter war. Will ich aber gar nicht 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (18. März 2009)

Also Wencke ich erklär dir das mit dem TAcho nochmal...
Der Puls ist nicht die geschwindigkeit, du muss also keine Angst haben das du geblitzt wirst wenn du Puls 100-110 hast... Und darfst auch woanders fahren als Landstrasse.....
Also Km/H ist die geschwindigkeit....


----------



## eminem7905 (18. März 2009)

tach auch, mal so nebenbei, habe gerade in der zeitung gelesen, das max und moritz wieder ne fete am 28. märz macht, hätte jem. lust dahin zu gehen, karten kosten im VVK 12.50???

evtl. mit vortrinken bei mir


----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> tach auch, mal so nebenbei, habe gerade in der zeitung gelesen, das max und moritz wieder ne fete am 28. märz macht, hätte jem. lust dahin zu gehen, karten kosten im VVK 12.50???
> 
> evtl. mit vortrinken bei mir




Sind da getz auch Mädchen gefragt oder willse nen Männerabend?


----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also Wencke ich erklär dir das mit dem TAcho nochmal...
> Der Puls ist nicht die geschwindigkeit, du muss also keine Angst haben das du geblitzt wirst wenn du Puls 100-110 hast... Und darfst auch woanders fahren als Landstrasse.....
> Also Km/H ist die geschwindigkeit....



Höma zu zu Du Klugsc........ 

Berchhoch fahre ich dann aber nur 2 km/h, fall vom Rad und reg mich auf, dann ist der Puls auch wieder bei 160


----------



## eminem7905 (18. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sind da getz auch Mädchen gefragt oder willse nen Männerabend?



ALLE!!!!! mal alle ohne bike kennenlernen.


----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ALLE!!!!! mal alle ohne bike kennenlernen.




Ich bin dabei  Inkl. Vorglühen bei Dir!


----------



## sonic3105 (18. März 2009)

ich werd wohl nicht können, schade...
Aber mich würde dennoch Interessieren was MAx und Moritz ist????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> tach auch, mal so nebenbei, habe gerade in der zeitung gelesen, das max und moritz wieder ne fete am 28. märz macht, hätte jem. lust dahin zu gehen, karten kosten im VVK 12.50???
> 
> evtl. mit vortrinken bei mir


Mal ganz dumm gefragt:
Wo ist "max und moritz"? 

Ich meinte gerade schon zu Wencke:


			
				icq schrieb:
			
		

> *Race-Kralle:*
> voll laufen lassen ist wie unten mippm Bike am Berg
> nur anders rum



Macht euch also auf was gefasst...
Gruß Kai... raucht nicht, trinkt nicht!


----------



## eminem7905 (18. März 2009)

max und moriz ist das autohaus, die veranstalten 1 mal im jahr geile partys. diesmal kommt micky krause und der könig von mallorca.

gut nun sind wir schon 2, und was ist mit den anderen????

edit, ich entnehme, das kai auch dabei ist???

gruß 
martin, der trinkt und raucht wenn er voll ist


----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

@Sascha
An Max Moritz simmer schon 2 mal vorbei gefahren, das ist das große Autohaus inner Nähe wo ich arbeite 

@Kai
Coooooooooooool, wie gesagt, hier kann auch gepennt werden.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> gut nun sind wir schon 2, und was ist mit den anderen????


Dann halt nicht *rumzick* 

Kai... deprimiert


----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> max und moriz ist das autohaus, die veranstalten 1 mal im jahr geile partys. diesmal kommt micky krause und der könig von mallorca.
> 
> gut nun sind wir schon 2, und was ist mit den anderen????



3. Kai kommt auch mit.

Und Sascha soll dann eben zusehen, das er kann 

Die Typen (Mickey Krause und Co) kannse ansich eh nur betrunken ertragen


----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> edit, ich entnehme, das kai auch dabei ist???
> 
> gruß
> martin, der trinkt und raucht wenn er voll ist




*lach

Also da müsste ich mich wenn bitte auf einen oder zwei verlassen, das ich dann die Finger vonne Kippen lasse...und das meine ich bitter ernst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> edit, ich entnehme, das kai auch dabei ist???
> 
> gruß
> martin, der trinkt und raucht wenn er voll ist


Puuh, dachte schon, du magst mich nicht mehr... *erleichtertsei*

Gruß Kai,
der nix weiter zu sagen hat


----------



## Tasher82 (18. März 2009)

muss mal sehen vlt lass ich mich ja auch blicken..  

kann ich noch net genau sagen..


werd dann morgen wohl nur ne kleine Runde hier drehen..
wegen Fr kann man ja nochmal schauen..
blick da noch net so durch, was ihr da jetzt druff habt..

schönen abend noch leutz..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> blick da noch net so durch, was ihr da jetzt druff habt..


Also wir wollten ansich biken, hatten wir so gedacht. 
Soll eine kleine, langsame Runde werden, wie man so hört 
Und So. halt eine Tour, der Sa. ist, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, noch unbelegt...

Dir auch einen schönen Abend noch,
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> muss mal sehen vlt lass ich mich ja auch blicken..
> 
> kann ich noch net genau sagen..
> 
> ...


----------



## apoptygma (18. März 2009)

Also.....

Fassen wir nochmal zusammen:

Fix sind wir ersma 3. 

Hannes "hadert" noch, es ist sein Geburtstag, aber er hätte schon Bock und ich Schlafplätze genug , Jenz und Thomas hab ich grad per ICQ ins Off gefragt, frag Du Sebastian würd ich sagen....


----------



## seppel82 (19. März 2009)

der krause und das ding vom ballermann. das kann ja was werden...
aber ich bin bereit opfer zu bringen


----------



## eminem7905 (19. März 2009)

morgen, dann ist sebastian auch dabei. 

mache meine spezialle chilli´con´carne


----------



## seppel82 (19. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> morgen, dann ist sebastian auch dabei.
> 
> mache meine spezialle chilli´con´carne


 
chilli is klasse


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> chilli is klasse


Aber Chilli ist nicht süß 
Wobei ich mich auf sauer auch noch einlassen würde...
Aber ich will nicht meckern... 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: 91km in 4:10h heute


----------



## Dark2308 (19. März 2009)

hi kai
der dich heute um 14.50 im orange farbenen auto gegrüßt hat das war ich
du hast so verdutzt geschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. März 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> hi kai
> der dich heute um 14.50 im orange farbenen auto gegrüßt hat das war ich
> du hast so verdutzt geschaut


Huch... *schäm*
Dass ich aufm Bike sitze heißt nicht unbedingt, dass ich "da bin", sorry.
Aber ich kann mich immerhin noch an das Auto erinnern 
War keine böse Absicht, dass ich dich nicht zurück gegrüßt habe.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (19. März 2009)

net schlecht kai..

aber hast ja auch nen mordsstress hab ich so das gefühl..
wie siehts denn jetzt mit morgen aus?

hab hoffe ich um halb drei feierabend.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> net schlecht kai..
> aber hast ja auch nen mordsstress hab ich so das gefühl..
> wie siehts denn jetzt mit morgen aus?
> hab hoffe ich um halb drei feierabend.


Nabend Fabian 
Na ja, am Ende des Tages ist es wieder nur biken 
Ja, war schon nicht schlecht. Nee, also Mordsstress wäre jetzt zu viel gesagt...
Nach der Schule war ich diese Woche nie 15min zu Hause und saß schon auf dem Bike... 
Habe einiges aufzuholen, auch wenn es eigentlich nix bringt, wenn man dann den Trainingspunkt Regeneration auslässt...
Was mit morgen ist?  Also ich habe um kurz vor drei Schluss, könnte so um 15:20Uhr aufm Bike sitzen und rüber kommen. Mein Bike macht mittlerweile in jeder Lebenslage Geräusche. :kotz:
Druckvoll trampeln -> die Kurbel knarzt
Leise trampeln -> die Kette rasselt ohne Schiefstand
und ohne trampeln -> ihr wisst schon...

Hört ihr ja dann morgen 
Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (19. März 2009)

Hey kai, das kenne ich meine Kurbel knarzt auch... 
Konnten letztes mal leider nicht wirklich Lokalisieren wo das geräusch hergekommen ist.
Hoffe durch das ganze Schmieren udn fetten ist das nun weg.
Morgen wird früh aufgestanden und mit dem rad zur Arbeit, 
heute war somit Regenerieren angesagt. (War FAUL heute )


----------



## Tasher82 (19. März 2009)

@Kai

wann wärst denn dann hier oben?
könnten ja dann zusammen weiter und masl sehen wo man sich mit wencke trifft..

oder jemand was dagegen?
mhh hast ne ahnung wo die geräusche her kommen könnten?
hab gute Schmiermittel hier  


hab mal geschaut was ich bei mir so tauschen könnte..
wo ihr doch alle so aufs gewicht aus seit 

z.b.
Thomson Elite in 367er länge   221gr.
SLR TT  135gr
XT Kassette   ( 80gr leichter als sram ) 
naja Pedalen hab ich die XT noch hier liegen

wäre nur ein anfang..  meiste ginge eh bei LRS ist mir aber gerad zu teuer nur wegen dem gewichtsvorteil..  irgendwann mal..


----------



## apoptygma (19. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> morgen, dann ist sebastian auch dabei.
> 
> mache meine spezialle chilli´con´carne




Geil! Ich liebe Chilli!!!!


----------



## apoptygma (19. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nabend Fabian
> Na ja, am Ende des Tages ist es wieder nur biken
> Ja, war schon nicht schlecht. Nee, also Mordsstress wäre jetzt zu viel gesagt...
> Nach der Schule war ich diese Woche nie 15min zu Hause und saß schon auf dem Bike...
> ...



Du wirst Deine Regeneration morgen haben, glaub ma 

Also, ich bin grad ers vonner Arbeit rein.....also.....morgen ist um spätestens 14 Uhr Schluss, das heisst, das ich um spätestens 3 aufm Bike sitze!!!


----------



## mistermoo (19. März 2009)

hoi zusammen, muss am montag oder dienstag erstmal mein hinterrad zum nachjustieren/zentrieren bringen, 2-3 speichen sind doch arg locker nach den letzten harten trails die tage (heute nen schon technisch sehr anspruchsvollen trail gefahren), so langsam ist der lrs eingefahren 
denke aber sonntag wird das schon gehen, wird ja eher ne tour als ne bergabstürtzrunde so wie heute


----------



## apoptygma (19. März 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> denke aber sonntag wird das schon gehen, wird ja eher ne tour als ne bergabstürtzrunde so wie heute



Suchen wir jetzt schon Donnerstags ne Ausrede?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (19. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> 
> wann wärst denn dann hier oben?
> könnten ja dann zusammen weiter und masl sehen wo man sich mit wencke trifft..
> ...



Nix, fahr Du bitte wenigstens Rad und schraub nicht nur dran rum 

Ich klär das mit Kai dann noch wegen Abfangen wo....ich denk mal, ich komm dann direkt zu Dir zur Tanke rauf, dann können wir noch nen bisschen allein fahren *zwinker zwinker


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> wann wärst denn dann hier oben?
> könnten ja dann zusammen weiter und masl sehen wo man sich mit wencke trifft..
> ...
> ...



15:20Uhr Start EN: 15:42Uhr  Haus Vogelsang; kurz vor 16Uhr Sparkasse da oben.
So oder so ähnlich zumindest.

Als ich oben Thomson Elite gelesen habe, habe ich an einen Vorbau gedacht und mich gefragt, wer einen 367mm langen Vorbau haben will... Ja ja, ich bin ein bissl müde...

Was brauchst du für einen Durchmesser bei der Sattelstütze? Also die Thomson ist zwar recht schön, wollte sie auch lange Zeit haben, aber ja jetzt nicht so leicht und recht teuer...
Die KCNC ti pro lite ist bis 80kg meine ich fürs Gelände freigegeben. Meine wiegt bei 400er Länge in 30,9mm etwa 175g.
Wenn schon Thomson, dann doch bitte die Masterpiece. Die ist allerdings noch mal teurer als die Elite...
Bei relativ leicht und recht günstig fällt mir, neben KCNC, Smica ein.
Die XT-Kassette sollte eher 50g als 80g leichter sein. Aber ist ja dennoch nicht wenig...  *

Ich teste gerade, ungesehen von der Öffentlichkeit quasi, leichte Schläuche. Habe mit dem neuen LRS mal die xx light reingezogen. Also bislang halten sie. Wiegen real so um 100-105g. Je nachdem, was du für Schläuche hast, kannst du da auch richtig was einsparen. 

Krach macht bei mir neben dem Freilauf (wobei Krach immer Definitionssache ist, nennen wir es...Musik ), das Innenlager (denke ich zumindest) und eine schleifende Kette.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Sehe gerade, dass Wencke einen etwas anderen Plan verfolgt bzw. eingfach eher aufm Bike aufsitzt...
* zumindest für mich nicht


----------



## acid-driver (19. März 2009)

oder guck mal im leichtbauforum, da gibts manchmal richtig schnäppchen.

siehe meine sattelstütze


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. März 2009)

Ja, hier z. B. 
Einfach mal abonnieren.
Oder hier, ein ganzes Forum voll damit, inkl. Verkaufsbereich.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (19. März 2009)

ja schläuche geht auch noch einiges stimmt
dann klär mit wencke einfach wo wir uns treffen morgen..
fahren dann ja schon etwas eher los..

bis morgen denn


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ja schläuche geht auch noch einiges stimmt
> dann klär mit wencke einfach wo wir uns treffen morgen..
> fahren dann ja schon etwas eher los..
> 
> bis morgen denn


Machen wir 

Bis morgen dann...
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (19. März 2009)

geil, ein leichtbauforum

gleich mal anmelden


----------



## eminem7905 (19. März 2009)

langsam macht sich mein bike, einmal mit 130mm und einmal mit 100mm.


----------



## Tasher82 (19. März 2009)

lach bin ich schon angemeldet nur net reingeguck


----------



## Tasher82 (19. März 2009)

@martin

pro 100mm


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> geil, ein leichtbauforum



Ist schon heftig, was es da zu sehen gibt (s. Fotoalbum), Meine Bike wäre da auf der letzten Seite... Man kann nicht alles haben 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Es gibt kein Teil, was man nicht noch befeilen könnte...


----------



## apoptygma (19. März 2009)

@Martin

Definitiv PRO 100mm!!!!!!!! 

Das annere schaut ja grottendämlich aus da kannse ja Hollandrad fahren


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. März 2009)

@ Martin
Contra Lenker/Vorbau, auch pro 100mm 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (19. März 2009)

Lenker geb ich Kai recht...Vobau...kann ich aufgrund des Lenkers getz nicht so erkennen. 

Jetzt noch 2.1er Reifen drauf


----------



## eminem7905 (19. März 2009)

langsam langsam, ja 100 sieht besser aus. lenker vorbau<-- mein alter fully hatte ja nur diese teile. 

aber ein vorbau ist unterwegs und lenker mal schauen. ist ja nur mein übergangs rad, und mein zweitrad. 

p.s. an diesen samstag feiern die zee aylianz die saisson eröffnung.


zu fete: max moritz am 28. märz

es sind bisher angemeldet

sebastian, *KAI*, wencke und ich. hannes und fabian wissen es noch nicht  und wie schaut es mit den anderen aus, will morgen abend oder samstag die karten holen. bezahlung per überweisung oder bar am 28.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Vobau...kann ich aufgrund des Lenkers getz nicht so erkennen.


Na ja, macht halt sonen Eindruck als ob... na ja, ne. Ich würde nach einem anderengucken 
100mm und negativ montierbar, würde ich sagen.
@ Martin
Willst mir doch Paroli bieten am Berg... 
Also mit dem Vorbau wird das nix 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (19. März 2009)

der vorbau gilt als ausrede, also muss er bleiben 

zee aylianz saissoneröffnung incl. touren mit geilen trails


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> KAI


Ich sehe zwar etwas schlecht, aber ich kann die Schriftgröße vergrößern 
Fehlt nur noch, daste die anderen in Schriftgröße 1 setzt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Na ja, irgendwas habe ich immer zu meckern... 

Kai... wenigstens ehrlich


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (19. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Martin
> Willst mir doch Paroli bieten am Berg...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Für Paroli bin ich da


----------



## apoptygma (19. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> zu fete: max moritz am 28. märz
> 
> es sind bisher angemeldet
> 
> sebastian, *KAI*, wencke und ich. hannes und fabian wissen es noch nicht  und wie schaut es mit den anderen aus, will morgen abend oder samstag die karten holen. bezahlung per überweisung oder bar am 28.



Hannes will wohl doch nicht.

Ich zahl bar am 28 ....nee kanns auch überweisen, kein Ding.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Für Paroli bin ich da


Danke, ich verzichte!  *abhau*

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (19. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> der vorbau gilt als ausrede, also muss er bleiben
> 
> zee aylianz saissoneröffnung incl. touren mit geilen trails



Die Saisoneröffnung der Aylienz hab ich vor 1,5 Wochen, eher noch länger her, schomma hier eingestellt..hat nur keine Sau reagiert  Und nu bin ich raus für Samstag.....


----------



## acid-driver (19. März 2009)

was soll der arme mann denn nun noch mit 2.1er reifen???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> *KAI*


Ist das alles?
Warum nicht gleich:
KAI

Warum gibt es hier eigentlich keine blinkenden Farben? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (19. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> was soll der arme mann denn nun noch mit 2.1er reifen???



Weil 1.9er ansich zu dünn sind für den Rahmen find ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (19. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> langsam langsam, ja 100 sieht besser aus. lenker vorbau<-- mein alter fully hatte ja nur diese teile.
> 
> aber ein vorbau ist unterwegs und lenker mal schauen. ist ja nur mein übergangs rad, und mein zweitrad.
> 
> ...



thomas und ich sind am 28 auf jeden fall nicht da (soll ja nicht peinlich werden wenn ich den könig zum fussvolk runter zitiere) zudem bin ich auf ner anderen party (wo auch eher meine musik wahl getroffen wird)

@waltraut
ne keine ausrede, aber das vorhin war schon grenzwertig, wenn das ganze hinterrad am eiern bzw. die bremse ihre kraft am hang nicht umsetzen kann, ich schau mal vielleicht nehme ich eins von den anderen hinterrädern die da noch so rumstehen, muss mal sehen wegen cassette und bremsscheibe


----------



## apoptygma (20. März 2009)

Moin Moin!

Was ein geiles Wetter 

Daher werde ich meinen Feierabend noch um ne halbe Stunde vorverlegen (13:30) und werd dann Fabian in Volmarstein abholen (ächz die Grundschötteler langsam rauf)

Überlegung war, Kai, vielleicht Dich einfach in Ennepetal "abzuholen" und dann ne gemütliche Runde zu fahren. Du musst Dich dann nich so hetzen und wir können gemütlich hinrollen.


----------



## sonic3105 (20. März 2009)

Also ich werd jetzt bei dem schönen wetter mein Rad ne Runde pflegen gehen und es mal Ordentlich säubern.

Fahren werd ich erst Sonntag wieder.
heute ist noch schonen angesagt und morgen gehts in die Muckibude.

Also bin ich dann Sonntag weider mit von der partie, hat eigentlich jemadn was wegen dem wetter gehört??


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (20. März 2009)

Ich war heute mal an der Hohenlimburg, ganz nett da.
Bin dann über Hagen Dahl, Schalksmühle und der Glörtalsperre nach Haus.
Gesamt 80km 1000hm bei besten Wetter.
Ich hoffe ihr hattet auch einen schönen Tag.


----------



## sonic3105 (20. März 2009)

Ja das nenn ich dann mal ne Runde, 

Ja das Wetter ist echt schön Heute, obwohl hab nur ich das gefühl oder ist es wiklich so das es wärmer aussieht als es eigentlich ist??
mein RAd jedenfalls ist Sauber, hoffe nur das das Wetter auch so bleibt und es dann nicht gleich wedier in einer Schlammschlacht endet, obwohl das mag ich ja so gerne ....


----------



## zzziege (20. März 2009)

Hoffendlich bleibt das Wetter so aber nächste Woche soll es nicht so schön 
werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (20. März 2009)

Hey Jörg, ja die nächste Tour ist ja auch erst am Sonntag, und hoffe da ist es noch Warm.....
Obwohl vielleicht dreh ich ja auch noch ne gemütliche kleine Samstag Runde.


----------



## zzziege (20. März 2009)

Sonntag habe ich leider keine Zeit werde wohl morgen fahren so gegen Mittag
mal schauen


----------



## sonic3105 (20. März 2009)

Ich wollte ursprünglich morgen Nachmittag ins Studio und vielleicht danach ne kleine Runde drehen weiss es aber auch nicht genau.
Dir schonmal viel Spass bei deiner Runde am Samstag.


----------



## tommi1223 (20. März 2009)

So Leutz hab keine Guten Neuigkeiten, also ich Fall Sonntag definitiv aus.Mein Hang zur Selbstverstümmelung hat wieder zugeschlagen.Hab mein Knie zerstört, ist geschwollen wie sonstwas ,selbst laufen ist kaum noch drin.Und zu der , na Musik ist es wohl kaum? Veranstaltung kann ich nur sagen, Sorry weder Zeit noch Lust mir das anzutun.Wünsch allen noch ein schönes WE , bis die Tage.


gruß ein deprimierter tommi der 1Woche nich Biken kann und darf


----------



## sonic3105 (20. März 2009)

Oh man das hört sich nicht gut an, darf man fragen was du mit deinem Knie gemcht hast und oder weisst du schon was du für eine verletzung hast??
sag schonmal Gute besserung unbekannterweise, aber das wird sich ja hoffentlich bald mal ändern.
gruss sascha


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. März 2009)

So Erster, endlich mal 

Danke an Wencke für das Vertrauen, dass ich, gefühlt nach all den Jahren, auch mal eine Tour leiten durfte  Hoffe, ich konnte die Erwartungen halbwegs erfüllen 
Hat mir echt Spaß gemacht, mal mit euch dreien eine Runde zu drehen 

@ tommi
Gute Besserung

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (20. März 2009)

Regeneration?

Regeneration?????????

Danke Anke! 

Und Steffen und Kai und Fabian.....das ihr meinen Puls kaputt, meine km ins Maßlose und die HM hochgetrieben habt 

Also alles, was ich heute nicht wollte und sollte. 

72,34 km
3:45
1108 HM!!!!

D-Puls 151 (soviel dazu!)

ICH WILL GETZ INNE WANNE!!!!

Ich liebe Euch, echt , eben weil ihr mit immer wieder zeigt, das man es auch mal ausreizen sollte


----------



## Tasher82 (20. März 2009)

so auch zu Hause..

63km
900hm
3std.

20er schnitt

kein Wunder wenn man am Ende die Grundschöttler Str. auf dem großen Kettenblatt und ebenfalls 20er Schnitt hoch darf .....

danke nochmal dafür steffen


----------



## apoptygma (20. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> kein Wunder wenn man am Ende die Grundschöttler Str. auf dem großen Kettenblatt und ebenfalls 20er Schnitt hoch darf .....
> 
> danke nochmal dafür steffen



Na Hauptache, der Knallkopp hatte sich dann endlich warm gefahren .

Ich denk mal, er fröstelte doch arg.....ich bin getz wieder warm und werd getz noch ne Runde stretchen......


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> 72,34 km
> 3:45
> 1108 HM!!!!


Wenn man biken als Erholung ansieht, war heute doch ein super Tag 
Die Angaben sind natürlich schon eine Ansage, kann ich ja nicht anders sagen... 
Ich komme auf 31,5km in 1:33h
Auch vielleicht keine 100%ige Regeneration, aber immerhin keine weitere Großbelastung. War wohl ein bissl viel diese Woche...

Angenehme Erholung wünscht,
Kai
P.S.: Ich glaube, es war richtig, am "Platsch" nicht mehr rechts ins Gelände zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (20. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich glaube, es war richtig, am "Platsch" nicht mehr rechts ins Gelände zu fahren




Wie gesagt, ich denk, die Kraft am Schluss für mein Uphill-Trauma da hätte nimmer gereicht


----------



## Tasher82 (20. März 2009)

ja warm war ihm oben wieder ;-)

mir allerdings auch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich denk, die Kraft am Schluss für mein Uphill-Trauma da hätte nimmer gereicht


Ich hätte dir das zugetraut... 
Na ja, nächstes Mal 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (20. März 2009)

bin mal gespannt ob ich die Vibrationen im Hinterbau irgendwie wegbekomme..

was man so liest  scheint es ja meist ein hartnäckiges prob zu sein..
und Bremse komplett zu tauschen  nee danke..

morgen mal bisschen testen hier...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. März 2009)

@ Fabian
Das ist natürlich echt nicht gut.
Genauso wie mein Knacken... 
Na ja, aber wird sicher zu beheben sein alles...
@ all
Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass mit etwas Glück morgen noch mal Post für mich kommt? Das sollten dann meine Schnellspanner sein...
Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (20. März 2009)

im canyon forum steht einiges zu dem Thema aber leider keine Lösungen.

ausser bei denen die es zurückgeschickt haben  lol...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. März 2009)

Fabian, wär doch gelacht, wenn sich das nicht in den Griff kriegen lassen würde...
Du machst das schon, ich glaube fest an dich 

Ist echt verflixt mit meiner Kurbel. Kurbel ich, knackts, kurbel ich nicht... ihr wisst schon 
Na ja, werde die Geräusche bald abstellen, zumindest die beim Kurbeln 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (20. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich hätte dir das zugetraut...
> Na ja, nächstes Mal
> 
> Gruß Kai



Danke 

Langsam trau ich mir Sundern und ne akzeptable Platzierung auch zu


----------



## apoptygma (20. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt ob ich die Vibrationen im Hinterbau irgendwie wegbekomme..



Gib Sie mir 

Edit:
Schweinkram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Langsam trau ich mir Sundern und ne akzeptable Platzierung auch zu


Langsam habe ich Angst, in Sundern nach dir anzukommen(zu stranden), wie man's nimmt 

Na ja, hab die Woche gut trainiert, Sundern kann kommen... 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Es kommt der Tag, an dem biegen wir an jener Stelle


----------



## apoptygma (20. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Es kommt der Tag, an dem biegen wir an jener Stelle




..ich weiss, und mal sehen, vielleicht schaff ich das dann auch runter


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ..ich weiss, und mal sehen, vielleicht schaff ich das dann auch runter


Runter wollte ich dann gemäßigt, hatte ich gedacht 
Wenn dir danach nach noch mehr Uphill ist (ich könnte es verstehen, ehrlich  ), kann man das auch noch verlängern, aber da ist besagte Stelle, die ich selbst noch nicht "in einem Zug" hochgekommen bin.

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (20. März 2009)

@ Kai 

können doch mal an der bergstr. trainieren ;-)
hoch , Akse runter und wieder zurück 

fahren wir wenigstens mal Hm


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @ Kai
> 
> können doch mal an der bergstr. trainieren ;-)
> hoch , Akse runter und wieder zurück
> ...


Nee, nachher geht meine Kurbel noch gänzlich kaputt... 
Wencke sieht das übrigens genauso wie ich.
Das Knacken liegt, da bin ich mir, ach was rede ich, da sind WIR uns, mittlerweile zu mehr als 100% sicher, an meinen gewaltigen Schenkeln. Anders kann ich mir das echt nicht mehr erklären. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## acid-driver (20. März 2009)

tretlager fertig?
gewinde nicht plan?
tretlager nicht richtig fest?

oder sinds die pedale?

gibt so viele möglichkeinte für kurbelgequietsche :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (20. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @ Kai
> 
> können doch mal an der bergstr. trainieren ;-)
> hoch , Akse runter und wieder zurück
> ...


Dir brennt ja wohl die Mütze....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> tretlager fertig?
> gewinde nicht plan?
> tretlager nicht richtig fest?
> 
> ...


Die Kurbel samt Innenlager ist neu, Pedale auch, fast zumindest.
Es muss am Innenlager (dem in der Kurbel, nicht an dem im Bein ) liegen  Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären. Werde das beizeiten mal abstellen (lassen).

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (20. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nee, nachher geht meine Kurbel noch gänzlich kaputt...
> Wencke sieht das übrigens genauso wie ich.
> Das Knacken liegt, da bin ich mir, ach was rede ich, da sind WIR uns, mittlerweile zu mehr als 100% sicher, an meinen gewaltigen Schenkeln. Anders kann ich mir das echt nicht mehr erklären.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ey 

Das kann getz mißverstanden werden 

Die Bergstr. will ich auch *jajajajaja


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ey
> Das kann getz mißverstanden werden
> Die Bergstr. will ich auch *jajajajaja


Missverständnisse sind das Problem des Lesers 
Sonntag mal da rauf? Oder lieber erst von oben runtergucken? 

Kai
P.S.: Was ich gerade nicht verstehe:
Rede ich begeistert von einem Anstieg, fahren wir ihn nicht, will ich da nicht rauf, wollt ihr da rauf... *amKopfkratz*


----------



## apoptygma (20. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Rede ich begeistert von einem Anstieg, fahren wir ihn nicht, will ich da nicht rauf, wollt ihr da rauf... *amKopfkratz*




Ja, weil da kann man dann nur "gewinnen" 

Nee, Sonntag "müssen" wir wohl ma wieder ins Outback  BErgstr, läuft uns nicht weg


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, weil da kann man dann nur "gewinnen"
> 
> Nee, Sonntag "müssen" wir wohl ma wieder ins Outback  BErgstr, läuft uns nicht weg


Ich finde Anstiege, gleich welcher Art, sind im Allgemmeinen erst mal zu verurteilen. Die erste ist eine Scheibe, demnach ist eigentlich gar kein Platz für sie. Mir egal, ob ihr da hoch wollt oder nicht 

Ich habe nicht von einer Straßenrunde für So. geredet 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (21. März 2009)

moin zusammen, 

nachdem ich 13 std. geschlafen habe, bin ich immernoch sehr müde, werde jetzt 4 karten holen, schreibe euch ne pm mit meinen kontodaten, ihr könnt das selbst dann entscheiden ob ihr es mir überweist, oder am samstag bar gibt. 

ansonsten fahre ich in den garten, ein wenig bei der gartenarbeit helfen, und heute nachmittag werde ich mein bike fertigstellen. 

@kai für die kurbel hilft nur viel fetten, habe hier ein spezialfett, damit müßte man das knacken beseitigen. ansonsten hift eine teflondichtung, solche für gas/wasser/schei**ß rohre, das sieht aus wie tesafilm aber ist hauch dünn, damit werden auch wasserrohre abgedichtet, das sollte auch abhilfe schaffen.

@fabian

wo entstehen die vibrationen, an der bremse??? falls ja, dann experementier mal ein wenig mit unterlegscheiben, denn es vibriert nur wenn die scheibe nicht 100% paralell zu der bremse läuft.


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Jap, hol ma die Karten, Kai wirds schon noch früh genug bereuen, das er sich hat breitschlagen lassen, mitzukommen. Somit fällt auch ne Tour nächsten Sonntag sicherlich flach 

Ich für meinen Teil werde gleich nen Buch schnappen und zum Harkortsee runter tingeln, regenerativ spazieren gehen, Musik hören und nen bisschen lesen. Will wer mit?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Jap, hol ma die Karten, Kai wirds schon noch früh genug bereuen, das er sich hat breitschlagen lassen, mitzukommen. Somit fällt auch ne Tour nächsten Sonntag sicherlich flach
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil werde gleich nen Buch schnappen und zum Harkortsee runter tingeln, regenerativ spazieren gehen, Musik hören und nen bisschen lesen. Will wer mit?


Morgäähhhnnn...

Also eigentlich wollte ich schon längst wieder aufm Bike sitzen, aber irgendwie kriege ich grad den A**** nicht hoch 
Na ja, aber gleich 

Was schreibst du denn da oben?
Also bislang bereue ich es nicht, weiß aber jetzt, dass es gar nicht so schlimm ist, wenn ich am Tag danach oder wann auch immer, rumheule deswegen.. 

Ob ich mit will? Öööööhhhhmmm.... nee, aber nett daste fragst 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (21. März 2009)

@martin

ja kommt von der bremse und übertragt sich auf den ganzen hinterbau...
bremssattel ist eigentlich ganz ordentlich eingestellt..
hab aber gerad schonmal bisschen rumprobiert werd ich ja dann nach ein paar km sehen 

formula scheint sich auch net so richtig gut mit meinem rahmen zu verstehen...
aber wir werden sehen...

morgen wird ja wieder gefahren.. denk das ich auch dabei bin..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> formula scheint sich auch net so richtig gut mit meinem rahmen zu verstehen... aber wir werden sehen...


Könnte am Rahmen liegen... *duck*


Tasher82 schrieb:


> morgen wird ja wieder gefahren.. denk das ich auch dabei bin..



Wannn soll ich zu dir hochkommen? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Dark2308 (21. März 2009)

wir werden gleich nee schöne runde starten da  für morgen deutlich schlechteres wetter angesagt ist


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Morgäähhhnnn...
> 
> Also eigentlich wollte ich schon längst wieder aufm Bike sitzen, aber irgendwie kriege ich grad den A**** nicht hoch
> Na ja, aber gleich




Nur mal so ne Frage.....wieviele km hast du diese Woche getz inne Beine?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage.....wieviele km hast du diese Woche getz inne Beine?


20.03.2009 01:33:12 h 31,56 km
19.03.2009 04:09:39 h 91,42 km
18.03.2009 03:35:37 h 	79,20 km
17.03.2009 02:23:48 h 	53,08 km
16.03.2009 01:21:53 h 	31,03 km

Bitte schön! 

Kai
P.S.: 286,29


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> 20.03.2009 01:33:12 h 31,56 km
> 19.03.2009 04:09:39 h 91,42 km
> 18.03.2009 03:35:37 h 	79,20 km
> 17.03.2009 02:23:48 h 	53,08 km
> ...



Mein lieber Scholli. Das sind ja Steffen-Ausmaße....wollte der eigentlich morgen raus? *grübel

Meinse nicht, aber wen frag ich, das ma nen Tag Pause angebracht is bei Dir? Vor allen, wo wir morgen doch wieder rausfahren?

Aber wie gesagt...wen frag ich


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mein lieber Scholli. Das sind ja Steffen-Ausmaße....wollte der eigentlich morgen raus? *grübel
> 
> Meinse nicht, aber wen frag ich, das ma nen Tag Pause angebracht is bei Dir? Vor allen, wo wir morgen doch wieder rausfahren?
> 
> Aber wie gesagt...wen frag ich


Also eigentlich schon. Hatte ich ja auch gestern schon gesagt. Ich brauche ansich Regeneration, aber kumma raus...
Ich nutze heute den Tag für eine kleine Foto-Tour. Es geht ja bei unserem Sport auch darum, die Natur zu genießen, ne? 
Regeneration gibbet dann nächste Woche, wenn man das so sieht...
Und ja, auch die Tour morgen werde ich mitnehmen 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Stefen fährt diese Werte aber sicher auch im Gelände- und ich nicht!


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Stefen fährt diese Werte aber sicher auch im Gelände- und ich nicht!



Du, soviel Gelände fährt er ansich bei diesen Witterungen (Matsch im Wald etc.) auch nicht....er hängt sehr an seinem Carbon-Teilchen und an seinen XTR Sachen  Was heisst, er hat wenig Bock, den Dreck ausse Karre zu pfriemeln. Wenner km spulen will, dann fährt er, soviel ich weiss, fast nur Strasse/Wege.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du, soviel Gelände fährt er ansich bei diesen Witterungen (Matsch im Wald etc.) auch nicht....er hängt sehr an seinem Carbon-Teilchen und an seinen XTR Sachen  Was heisst, er hat wenig Bock, den Dreck ausse Karre zu pfriemeln. Wenner km spulen will, dann fährt er, soviel ich weiss, fast nur Strasse/Wege.


Ja, er hatte gestern sowas angedeutet...
Aber als ich ihn das erste Mal habe biken sehen, war er ganz schön eingesaut... 

Bin dann mal wech...
Bis späder...
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, er hatte gestern sowas angedeutet...
> Aber als ich ihn das erste Mal habe biken sehen, war er ganz schön eingesaut...
> 
> Bin dann mal wech...
> ...




Ja, das war ja nur ein Wald-Trail, aber hast ja auch gesehen, wie angepis... er deswegen war 

Bis später, ich bin gleich auch ersma los.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

Mein lieber Scholli....is recht kalt 
Also was der Balkon so sagt...

Egal....dicke Sachen an, Ipod auf...uuuuuuuuund wech....!

Habt nen schönen Vormittag/Nachmittag/was auch immer....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

Gegen Kälte hilft: -> BEWEGUNG! 
Aber hast schon Recht, ist recht frisch, trotz Bewegung...
Na ja, A****backen zusammen und los.
Teil I meiner Fototour ist beendet. Gleich geht es weiter. Ist aber recht nervig, immer wieder anzuhalten. Na ja, der Ärger verfliegt, der Anblick der Fotos bleibt 
Wenn die nix geworden sind, landet die Cam inne Ennepe... Ist ja eh nicht meine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bis späder mal,
Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (21. März 2009)

also bin dann gerad mal ganz gemütlich 20km hier gefahren ..
Änderung:  Scheibe getauscht, Luftdruck etwas erhöht....
Fazit:  zumindest bisher keine Vibrationen mehr..

mal abwarten wie es sich nach den nächsten 2 3 Touren verhält..

bis später mal 
Fabian


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

Halloooo...
Ne was war das ein herrlicher Tag... 
Heute habe ich mir mal einen ganz gemütlichen gemacht:
21.03.2009 03:27:38 h 72,70 km
Ich fühle mich ansich gut. Bin zwar recht froh, wieder daheim zu sein, könnte aber ansich rein vom Körper her noch eine Runde drehen. Aber da ja morgen auch noch mal was ansteht (wenn das Wetter mitspielt), habe ich heute mal nicht alles gegeben.

@ Uwe H. aus G.
In Gevelsberg die Stadt rauf ist 20 erlaubt, ne 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

11 Uhr Treffpunkt morgen? Das Wetter, soll, Gerüchten zu Folge, sehr wechselhaft werden mit der Tendenz zu etwas besser gegen Mittag


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Halloooo...
> Ne was war das ein herrlicher Tag...
> Heute habe ich mir mal einen ganz gemütlichen gemacht:
> 21.03.2009 03:27:38 h 72,70 km
> ...



War dat getz 2,5 mal Wengeberg oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> War dat getz 2,5 mal Wengeberg oder wie?


Nee, wo ich war, kann man später in meinem Album sehen 
Hab mir die Fotos gerade mal angesehen. Sind ansich gar nicht mal sooooo schlecht geworden, wenn man bedenkt, wer die gemacht hat... 

Das Wetter morgen bleibt abzuwarten, würde ich sagen. Muss mal schauen, evtl. lasse ich es mir doch entgehen, aber ich denke bislang nicht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (21. März 2009)

meld mich wegen morgen auch nochmal..

bin heut auf ner feier...

wer weiß wann ich wieder daheim bin etc..

schreib aber wenn morgen früh nochmal hier..
hab ja bis 10 zeit mich zu melden..

schönen abend leutz..


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

Also ich habe schon aus diverser zweiter Reihe die unterschwellige Bitte bekommen, es nicht so brutal werden zu lassen mit den HM  (als ob ich mir das ausgesucht hätte) 

Diverse Knie mucken wohl wieder, ich werde einfach mal sehen, wie der ruhige Tag heute sich auf morgen auswirkt....ach, wir werden schon was mittelmässig Hohes finden (oder vielmehr Martin....)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon aus diverser zweiter Reihe die unterschwellige Bitte bekommen, es nicht so brutal werden zu lassen mit den HM  (als ob ich mir das ausgesucht hätte)
> 
> Diverse Knie mucken wohl wieder, ich werde einfach mal sehen, wie der ruhige Tag heute sich auf morgen auswirkt....ach, wir werden schon was mittelmässig Hohes finden (oder vielmehr Martin....)


Na klar, Höhenmeter sind generell zu vermeiden.
Ich habe heute mal die Bergstr. gefahren. Also soooo schlimm war es jetzt heute nicht, aber Mitte/Mitte wird die Sache wirklich grenzwertig. Vielleicht hatte ich heute auch einfach keine Lust, mich zu quälen, soll es ja auch geben 

Was morgen wird, werden wir einfach sehen. Von mir aus kann es auch wieder hoch hinaus gehen, wenn einige ein Problem damit haben, machen wir das halt beim nächsten Mal wieder 

@ Fabian
Samma, wie soll ich morgen zum Treffpunkt finden, wenn du nicht mitkommst? *amKopfkratz*

Gruß Kai
Edit: Bilder sind online, aber erwartet nicht zu viel, ich übe noch!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Uwe H. aus G.
> In Gevelsberg die Stadt rauf ist 20 erlaubt, ne
> 
> Gruß Kai



Wie meint der Herr?!
Klar 20 ist erlaubt und gefordert.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wie meint der Herr?!
> Klar 20 ist erlaubt und gefordert.


Also wenn mich meine entzündeten Augen nicht betrogen haben, bist du heute Nachmittag schneller als erlaubt die Stadt raufgefahren. Mehr wollte ich nicht sagen eigentlich 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Fabian
> Samma, wie soll ich morgen zum Treffpunkt finden, wenn du nicht mitkommst? *amKopfkratz*
> 
> Gruß Kai
> Edit: Bilder sind online, aber erwartet nicht zu viel, ich übe noch!




Lern ma Karten lesen Du Nase, das wär schomma nen Anfang 

Schöne Bilder.....tolle Panoramen! Sowas sieht man meist auch nur, wenn man bösen Asphalt fährt , wennich nur Holz sehen will, guck ich mir nen Zaun an


----------



## eminem7905 (21. März 2009)

so @all
mein kinesis hardtail ist fertig!!! 

die erste probefahrt ist auch schon geschehen, und was soll ich sagen, fährt sich gut ist agil und jeder tritt aufs pedal wird in vortrieb umgewandelt (sieh dich vor kai  ) nebenbei wurde etwa 200 gramm spezialfett mit eingebaut, und es kanckt und vibriert nichts 

nun zum hardtail, ja es macht spaß aber dennoch wird es nur mein zweitbike hinter einem pitch. 

vorbau ist heute gekommen und wird später eigebaut, aber so gefällt es mir auch von der fahrdynamik her. da ist sie.






@ morgen 11 oder besser 12 uhr wäre toll, und bitte wenig HM, da ich 2-3 wochen nicht gefahren bin.


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

Was is mit dem Sattel passiert?

Von mir aus auch 12, kann ich länger schlafen *gg

Dann schlag ich doch einfach mal vor Martin...such Dir ne flache Runde für uns alle aus, das kommt wohl dem Großteil hier morgen echt entgegen.


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

P.S.
Ich würd ja meine Hausrunde wieder anbieten, aber da Sascha schon sagte: "Aber bitte nicht wieder sonnen Anstieg wie da nach der Pause" 
Wir könnten natürlich auch nach Schwerte und da die Ecken im Schwerter Wald unter Sascha´s Führung fahren, wie sähe das denn aus? Das ist da getz nicht so megamässig höhenmeterlastig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (21. März 2009)

Ja,
 mir wäre nur wichtig wo wir uns treffen und wie ich nun letzdenendes hinkomme.
Und bitte nicht nur Asphalt, hab zwar mein Rad frisch geputzt aber es ist ja nunmal nen Mtb und kein Rennrad  
@Kai, 
sehr schöne Fotos, toller Ausblick, ich glaub wir müssen garnicht in die Alpen, haben ja genug berge hier ;-)


----------



## sonic3105 (21. März 2009)

@wencke, wenn wir nur den Schwerter Wald nehmen wirds aber ne kurze Runde,
Die HAusrunde ist anscich auch okay, jetzt weiss ich ja was mich erwartet, und die Riegel sind schon eingepackt. LOLOOOOOOOL


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja,
> mir wäre nur wichtig wo wir uns treffen und wie ich nun letzdenendes hinkomme.
> Und bitte nicht nur Asphalt, hab zwar mein Rad frisch geputzt aber es ist ja nunmal nen Mtb und kein Rennrad
> @Kai,
> sehr schöne Fotos, toller Ausblick, ich glaub wir müssen garnicht in die Alpen, haben ja genug berge hier ;-)




Weissst Du Sascha, das ist je gerade das Problem hier inner Ecke (was einige aber aus den flacheren Gefilden des Potts nicht verstsehen) Wenn Du hier Gelände haben willst, bekommst nunmal HM gratis dazu!!!! Das hat manchmal so was von "Wasch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass"  Selbst hier im Fleyer Wald wurde ein CC Rennen gestartet.


----------



## eminem7905 (21. März 2009)

asphalt?? was ist das??? 
habe ich ein rennrad??? ich lebe nach der dewiese lieber 30km im wald als 70oder gar 80 auf asphalt. 

mir egal wo wir uns treffen, hier mein vorschlag,  da wo die vielen autos stehen um 12 uhr???

gib mal bei google maps 

Kattenohler Straße, Hagen 58091 Hagen, Hagen, Nordrhein-Westfalen


----------



## sonic3105 (21. März 2009)

Ich hab Pauschal nix gegen Höhenmeter, 
hauptsache ich komm dann da hoch... weisst ja wie es um meine Fitness bestellt ist.


----------



## eminem7905 (21. März 2009)

es werden zwar HM dabei sein, aber mit sanften steigungen und nicht so viele davon, bin ja 3 wochen nicht gebiked

@wencke

dicke eier, deshalb ist er so


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @wencke, wenn wir nur den Schwerter Wald nehmen wirds aber ne kurze Runde,
> Die HAusrunde ist anscich auch okay, jetzt weiss ich ja was mich erwartet, und die Riegel sind schon eingepackt. LOLOOOOOOOL



Gut, für die anderen wärs neu....Kai kennt die getz, Fabian auch, ob die Kette noch da hängt? 

Unabhängig davon fahren wir da aber auch so unsere 600 in der Ecke.

Ich hätte da kein Prob mit, weils eben alles beeinhaltet, von kurzer knackiger bis langer Anstieg (also inkl. Turm) Wenns nicht mehr regnen sollte bis morgen könnte das sogar mittlweile mit weniger Dreck ablaufen


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

Also Park&Ride anner 45 Süd!

Das is machbar....nur für Kai müssten wir dann mal sehen, mit wem er dahin kommt. Wäre Sebastian ne Alternative?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also wenn mich meine entzündeten Augen nicht betrogen haben, bist du heute Nachmittag schneller als erlaubt die Stadt raufgefahren. Mehr wollte ich nicht sagen eigentlich
> 
> Gruß Kai



Da war ich gerade auf dem Weg nach Haus.
War heute in Schwelm und W- Beyenburg wieder sehr schön.

Wenn mal jemand nach Beyenburg möchte gebt Laut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (21. März 2009)

sagmal martin, warum hast du eigentlich ein brotmesser neben dem rad liegen?


----------



## sonic3105 (21. März 2009)

Die Berge beid er Hausrunde, zumindest das was ich mitgefahren bin war okay.
ja gut der eine ist Knackig aber haben wir beim letzten mal ja auch bewältigt.
Also was machen wir denn nun??

@eminem7905 
den treffpunkt kenne ich zwar von der Adresse her nicht aber zur Not lass ich mich einsammeln  *****Schiel zu wencke rüber *****
oder guck halt mal in ein Routenplaner ... ;-)


----------



## eminem7905 (21. März 2009)

es ist eine metapher  --> die cube ist scharf 

oder es war feinjustage


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> asphalt?? was ist das???
> habe ich ein rennrad??? ich lebe nach der dewiese lieber 30km im wald als 70oder gar 80 auf asphalt.



Ja nu, aber manchmal muss man auch Kompromisse eingehen und Kai und ich müssen nunmal auch nen bissken km inne Beine bekommen für unsere "Saison"

Nächste Woche is eh wieder Trainingsplan angesagt, daher kanns mir morgen nochmal egal sein (Regeneration hab ich ja eh nur bis Freitag eingehalten)


----------



## eminem7905 (21. März 2009)

ach wencke wußte garnichtdas ist mit dem rennrad unterwegs sein werdet. 
 

dort wird es auch trails geben, so solltest du ein wenig technick üben (ist nicht bös gemeint)


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Die Berge beid er Hausrunde, zumindest das was ich mitgefahren bin war okay.
> ja gut der eine ist Knackig aber haben wir beim letzten mal ja auch bewältigt.
> Also was machen wir denn nun??
> 
> ...



Den einen Astieg nach dem Schaden haben wir ja geschoben , der is auch feinst zu fahren mit allem, was die Gewichtsbverlagerung so hergibt. 

Wie gesagt, Du hast ja nen Chauffeur wenn. Sollte der ausfallen, sammel ich Dich ein. Allerindings bekommste dann schon direkt nen paar HM inne Beine, weil wir ersma rauf müssen, is aber nicht dramatisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ach wencke wußte garnichtdas ist mit dem rennrad unterwegs sein werdet.
> 
> 
> dort wird es auch trails geben, so solltest du ein wenig technick üben (ist nicht bös gemeint)




Also bis getz haben wir/ich noch keine Trails erwischt, die übermässig Technik brauchten . Kommt da mal was spannendes?


----------



## astral67 (21. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> asphalt?? was ist das???
> habe ich ein rennrad??? ich lebe nach der dewiese lieber 30km im wald als 70oder gar 80 auf asphalt.



Auf der Wiese spiel ich gern mit Dir 

Dürfen gerne auch 40 oder 50km sein. Und vor HM hab ich auch keine Angst. OK, 1100 sind schon noch ne Herausforderung. Aber Sundern ist ja auch bewusst mein Saisoneinstieg!


----------



## eminem7905 (21. März 2009)

mal sehen. 

@kai und vielleicht fabian  @SEBASTIAN!!!!

wie kommt ihr zum treffpunkt?? wollt ihr aus eilpe aus mit mir hochfahren?? könnten uns so um 11.30 an der araltankstelle in eilpe treffen. 

@kai gib mal bei google maps
eilperstr., 58091 hagen ein. da könnten wir uns treffen (ecke selbeckerstr.)

@mülheimer

kommst du auch?? dann gib mal rauchzeichen damit wir beschied wissen


----------



## seppel82 (21. März 2009)

sorry. bin grad erst rein...
ob ich das mit morgen hinbekomme weiss ich leider noch nicht. sollte ich um 12 nich da sein, müsst ihr leider ohne mich los..


----------



## eminem7905 (21. März 2009)

meeeeepppppp

ihre antwort wurde nicht richtig vom system bearbeitet, bitte einfach mit JA ich komme antworten, so kann es das system verarbeiten.


----------



## seppel82 (21. März 2009)

werds auf jedenfall versuchen. bin heute kurzfristig auf ner fete eingeladen worden (mit übernachtungsmöglichkeit). könnte zeitlich etwas eng für mich werden... ich denk aber mal ich bin dann gegen 1130 in eilpe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

Nabend zusammen 

@ Martin
Ansich sollte sich das mit der Eilper Str. schon irgendwie hinkriegen lassen... Wann soll ich dann da sein und wie geht es dann weiter?

Mich mit dir zu messen ist mir zu doof. Bei Hardtail vs. Fully ist das ja auch gar nicht fair... 

[SchlaumeierModusAN]"Das Cube ist scharf" ist keine Metapher, sondern eine Allegorie[/SchlaumeierModusAUS]

@ Sascha
Nee, in die Alpen müssen wir wirklich nicht. Aber ich wollte ja auch nicht, sondern ihr... 

@ Uwe
Auch kurz vor daheim ist zu schnell zu schnell  Aber lassen wir das. Die Schilder gelten ja eh nur für Autos 
Beyenburg klingt ansich auch mal ganz nett. Können wir also gerne auch mal rumfahren. Zwecks Tempogestaltung würde ich mir aber einen Mitfahrer wünschen, sonst bin ich schon vor Schwelm "inne Brötchen" gefahren... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> Auch kurz vor daheim ist zu schnell zu schnell  Aber lassen wir das. Die Schilder gelten ja eh nur für Autos
> Beyenburg klingt ansich auch mal ganz nett. Können wir also gerne auch mal rumfahren. Zwecks Tempogestaltung würde ich mir aber einen Mitfahrer wünschen, sonst bin ich schon vor Schwelm "inne Brötchen" gefahren...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Wir können eine gemüdliche Runde Richtung Beyenburg machen! 
Es sind alle eingeladen keine Hetze ganz Easy.
Fahre dann mit dem 14kg Bomber.
Aber bitte alle die mitwollen mit HELM.


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wir können eine gemüdliche Runde Richtung Beyenburg machen!
> Es sind alle eingeladen keine Hetze ganz Easy.
> Fahre dann mit dem 14kg Bomber.
> Aber bitte alle die mitwollen mit HELM.




Aber nimmer morgen oder?

Nächstes Wochenende schaut, zumindest bei mir, auch schlecht aus, weil wir auf diese Ranba-Zamba-Party wollten. Aber sonst, wenn Du mir zusagen kannst, das ich nicht weinend hinterherfahren muss, gern


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wir können eine gemüdliche Runde Richtung Beyenburg machen!
> Es sind alle eingeladen keine Hetze ganz Easy.
> Fahre dann mit dem 14kg Bomber.
> Aber bitte alle die mitwollen mit HELM.


"Gemüdlich" ist immer auch eine Frage der Definition 
Aber klar, können wir anisch gerne mal machen.
Hast du Daten zu der Tour und eine ungefährere Fahrzeit, bei der eben angesprochenen Gemütlichkeit?
Was ist mit (d)einer Tour im Mai? Wie sieht es da mit einer Neuauflage aus? Also ich bin immer noch interessiert... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber sonst, wenn Du mir zusagen kannst, das ich nicht weinend hinterherfahren muss, gern


Ich bin doch auch noch da... 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber nimmer morgen oder?
> 
> Nächstes Wochenende schaut, zumindest bei mir, auch schlecht aus, weil wir auf diese Ranba-Zamba-Party wollten. Aber sonst, wenn Du mir zusagen kannst, das ich nicht weinend hinterherfahren muss, gern



Schauen wir mal wie das Wetter die nächsten Wochen wird und machen dann einen Termin klar.


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal wie das Wetter die nächtsen Wochen wird und machen dann einen Termin klar.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> "Gemüdlich" ist immer auch eine Frage der Definition
> Aber klar, können wir anisch gerne mal machen.
> Hast du Daten zu der Tour und eine ungefährere Fahrzeit, bei der eben angesprochenen Gemütlichkeit?
> Was ist mit (d)einer Tour im Mai? Wie sieht es da mit einer Neuauflage aus? Also ich bin immer noch interessiert...
> ...



Zur Tour im Mai, wann immer du/ihr wollt.
Daten zur Tour hab ich nicht können wir jederzeit der Gruppe (Kondition) anpassen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Zur Tour im Mai wann immer du/ihr wollt.
> Daten zur Tour hab ich nicht können wir jederzeit der Gruppe (Kondition) anpassen.


Ich habe 2 verschiedene Touren gemeint, ne 
Die Tour im Mai wäre eine Neuauflage vom Vorjahr. Fände es cool, wenn es eine Neuauflage geben würde.
Die Tour nach Beyenburg mache ich jetzt einfach mal vom Wetter abhängig.

Würde beide Touren sehr gerne mitmachen... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (21. März 2009)

Von was für einer Tour sprecht ihr und ist die mit meinem Stand der KOnditon zu fahren??
Ansonsten bin ich gern dabei....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 verschiedene Touren gemeint, ne
> Die Tour im Mai wäre eine Neuauflage vom Vorjahr. Fände es cool, wenn es eine Neuauflage geben würde.
> Die Tour nach Beyenburg mache ich jetzt einfach mal vom Wetter abhängig.
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch zwei Touren gemeint.
Die vom letzten Jahr war ca 60km und 1200hm.
Die Runde Richtung Beyenburg kann jederzeit angepasst werden bzw. was die Mitfahrer möchten (Uphill, Downhill, Singelstrails) kommt immer auf die Gruppe an. Es bringt nicht wenn wir zwei Gas geben und Wenke nach hintern wegfällt


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Von was für einer Tour sprecht ihr und ist die mit meinem Stand der KOnditon zu fahren??
> Ansonsten bin ich gern dabei....



Schau mal hier

http://rhein.ruhr.mtbvd.de/index.ph...richt-Uwes-Hausrunde-vom-1.-Mai.html#extended


----------



## sonic3105 (21. März 2009)

Ja,sofern ich zeit habe bin ich gern dabei. 
Und mit Helm fahre ich sowieso immer, also ist das auch schonmal kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich hab auch zwei Touren gemeint.
> Die vom letzten Jahr war ca 60km und 1200hm.
> Die Runde Richtung Beyenburg kann jederzeit angepasst werden bzw. was die Mitfahrer möchten (Uphill, Downhill, Singelstrails) kommt immer auf die Gruppe an. Es bringt nicht wenn wir zwei Gas geben und Wenke nach hintern wegfällt


Dann ist gut.
Das wir beide vorne wegziehen, habe ich auch nicht gemeint, als ich sagte, dass ich auch dabei bin 

@ Sascha
Kumma hier
Davon reden wir gerade 
Es geht halt nur um eine Neuaflage 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (21. März 2009)

ist ja ne Interessante sache, aber bis Mai ist ja noch hin....


----------



## eminem7905 (21. März 2009)

@ kai und seb und evtl. fabian

ich warte um 11.30 an der aral-tanke. die anderen treffen sich am pendelerparkplatz um 12 uhr. dort fahren wir alle samt HELM los. 

nimmt geld mit, evtl. kommen wir irgendwo an ne eis/bierdiele vorbei.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @ kai und seb und evtl. fabian
> 
> ich warte um 11.30 an der aral-tanke. die anderen treffen sich am pendelerparkplatz um 12 uhr. dort fahren wir alle samt HELM los.
> 
> nimmt geld mit, evtl. kommen wir irgendwo an ne eis/bierdiele vorbei.



Vorbildlich


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @ kai und seb und evtl. fabian
> 
> ich warte um 11.30 an der aral-tanke. die anderen treffen sich am pendelerparkplatz um 12 uhr. dort fahren wir alle samt HELM los.
> 
> nimmt geld mit, evtl. kommen wir irgendwo an ne eis/bierdiele vorbei.



Sascha kommt mit Jenz und ich mippem Rad direkt hin. 12 Uhr. Bierdiele wär schick


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @ kai und seb und evtl. fabian
> 
> ich warte um 11.30 an der aral-tanke. die anderen treffen sich am pendelerparkplatz um 12 uhr. dort fahren wir alle samt HELM los.
> 
> nimmt geld mit, evtl. kommen wir irgendwo an ne eis/bierdiele vorbei.


An der Ecke Eilper/Selbecker Str. ist eine Aral-Tanke, ja?

Dann will ich mal hoffen, dass ich sie morgen finde...

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> An der Ecke Eilper/Selbecker Str. ist eine Aral-Tanke, ja?
> 
> Dann will ich mal hoffen, dass ich sie morgen finde...
> 
> Kai



Wenn Du über Breckerfeld runner komms, fährst Du am Ende genau drauf zu auf die Aral.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wenn Du über Breckerfeld runner komms, fährst Du am Ende genau drauf zu auf die Aral.


Über Breckerfeld wäre doch ein Riesenumweg...


----------



## eminem7905 (21. März 2009)

@kai

stimmt, die ist ja so versteckt, die muss man suchen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> stimmt, die ist ja so versteckt, die muss man suchen


Nee, ich kenn mich einfach 

Kai


----------



## acid-driver (21. März 2009)

ich bin heute auch erstmal am mich noch grüßenden jens vorbeigefahren...


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich bin heute auch erstmal am mich noch grüßenden jens vorbeigefahren...







Bevor ich getz hier keinen mehr erkenne, werd ich auch vor die Glotze nud wohl beim Boxen einschlafen...

Nacht zusammen....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Bevor ich getz hier keinen mehr erkenne, werd ich auch vor die Glotze nud wohl beim Boxen einschlafen...
> 
> Nacht zusammen....



Ring frei Runde eins


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ring frei Runde eins


Nur mal so gefragt:
Kennen wir uns?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nur mal so gefragt:
> Kennen wir uns?



was wer bis du denn
was mach ich hier


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> was wer bis du denn
> was mach ich hier


Wo bin ich und was zur Hölle mache ich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wo bin ich und was zur Hölle mache ich hier?



Ende Runde zwei!
Und Ende für mich schüss.


----------



## apoptygma (21. März 2009)

Gute Nacht!

Wer bin ich??? Und wenn ja, wieviele????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. März 2009)

Was ist bloß aus diesem Thread geworden...


----------



## Tasher82 (22. März 2009)

frag ich mich auch gerad hehe.. 

mit morgen entscheid ich spontan...
wenn man sich am Pendlerparkplatz hagen süd trifft und aus volmarstein kommt...
..da kann was net stimmen wenn man sagt wenig hm....

..guck mal wie ich morgen raus komme undmich fühle..

gutz nächtle


----------



## sonic3105 (22. März 2009)

Guten morgen zusammen,
Ich bin schon auf und meditiere in der hoffnung den Wetter Gott doch noch zu erreichen. 
Nein Spass beiseite, bewölkt ABER NOCH KEIN REGEN IST DOCH sUPER::::

Ja ich weiss ein wenig Sonne wäre fein aber wollen wir mal nicht so verwöhnt sein.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. März 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen,
> Ich bin schon auf und meditiere in der hoffnung den Wetter Gott doch noch zu erreichen.
> Nein Spass beiseite, bewölkt ABER NOCH KEIN REGEN IST DOCH sUPER::::
> 
> Ja ich weiss ein wenig Sonne wäre fein aber wollen wir mal nicht so verwöhnt sein.


Frag mal Jenz, der wird von anderen Wetterlagen berichten können... 

Gruß
und wohl bis gleich 
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (22. März 2009)

laut niederschlagradar alles ok bis zum späten abend. 
http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> laut niederschlagradar alles ok bis zum späten abend.
> http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/


Dann kann ich meine Regenjacke ja zu Hause lassen 
Ne ne, ich glaube nicht dran...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. März 2009)

Moin!

Also Hagen meldet trocken. Und Niederschlagsradar max nen bisschen Niesel, wenn überhaupt.

Dafür habe ich nen bissken Kopfweh.....weiss der Heizer warum, aber ich denk mal, wenn ich mir meinen ersten Liter Kaffee innen Kopf geschraubt habe, geht das 

*gähn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (22. März 2009)

Also KAffee ist da gerade nen Liter nicht ganz richtig
Weil .... ach lassen wir das , 
Ich rate dir einfach mal dazu ein bis zwei liter wasser zu trinken....
damit dein flüssigkeitshauhalt ein wenig in schwung kommt.

Und  das Wetter wird schon werden, hab auch gelesen das es bis zum Abend trocken bleibt.
Naja ich bin mal mutig und lass die regenjacke Zuhause


----------



## apoptygma (22. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also KAffee ist da gerade nen Liter nicht ganz richtig
> Weil .... ach lassen wir das ,
> Ich rate dir einfach mal dazu ein bis zwei liter wasser zu trinken....
> damit dein flüssigkeitshauhalt ein wenig in schwung kommt.



Wasser öffnet aber gerade nicht meine Augen  Ansonsten trink ich ja nur Wasser übern Tag.

Ich weiss das ja 

Ich wüsste getz noch was, was den Kreislauf.....aber lassen wir das 

Ich hüpp ma eben unner die Dusche *doppelgähn


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. März 2009)

@ Wencke
Ich auch, biken.
"aber lassen wir das"? Du willst absagen? 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Wencke
> Ich auch, biken.
> "aber lassen wir das"? Du willst absagen?
> 
> Kai



Bis ja doch noch da 

Quark.....übern Berch hinten kämpft grad die Sonne hinter den Wolken...da sag ich doch nicht ab


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. März 2009)

Jo, aber ich mach mich dann jetzt nach Eilpe.
Dein "aber lassen wir das" klang nach Absage, weil ich bei kreislauffördernden Maßnahmen ans Biken denke...
Aber scheinbar bin ich damit aufm Holzweg... *dummguck*
So, ich mach mich jetzt nach Eilpe.
Man sieht sich... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Man sieht sich...
> 
> Kai



Lässt sich ja nicht vermeiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (22. März 2009)

11.30 warte ich an der araltanke

bis gleich.


----------



## seppel82 (22. März 2009)

hat gepasst > bin startklar 
noch fix nen kaffee schlürfen und ab dafür


----------



## apoptygma (22. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> hat gepasst > bin startklar
> noch fix nen kaffee schlürfen und ab dafür




Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr geil!!


----------



## seppel82 (22. März 2009)

ERSTER 
war mal ne richtig nette tour heute (zwischenfall ausgeschlossen).
unsere truppe gefällt mir immer besser


----------



## Tasher82 (22. März 2009)

hey was denn passiert? *neugierigbin*


----------



## sonic3105 (22. März 2009)

Zweiter 

Ja war ne richtig tolle Runde (ein wenig Kurz)
So 10-15Km wären noch drin gewesen,
Duck und wech....

Ja der Zwischenfall mus nicht sein aber passiert halt immer wiedermal, hoffe doch die NAse wird nicht zu dick.

jetzt erstmal essen machen und Duschen.

ja die truppe ist schon Lustig, hoffe es kommen noch ein paar Touren.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> hey was denn passiert? *neugierigbin*


Sturz Wencke im Downhill.
Jacke dreckig, Arm angeschürft, Schulter- und Brustschmerzen, Bike noch in Ordnung. Noch, weil... es ist wohl in Martins Händen... 

Ja, fand die Tour auch ganz gut. Hätte ein bissl sauberer sein dürfen, aber man kann nunmal nicht alles haben. Da waren ja mal richtige Anstiege drin...  Die Abfahrten waren auch okay, wie ich fand...

@ Martin
Du hast mein Tuch wohl noch im Auto. Tu ihm nicht weh. Kannste mir ja am Sa. mitbringen 

@ Uwe
Samma, haben wir dich getroffen unterwegs?
Wenn ja, sorry, habe dich nicht erkannt... Ich war zu sehr mit der Abfahrt beschäftigt...


----------



## Tasher82 (22. März 2009)

ups  na denn schonmal gute besserung...
was macht sie denn für sachen  

hatte heut morgen schon das gefühl sie wäre net richtig wach gewesen...

solang nix schlimmeres passiert ist..


----------



## sonic3105 (22. März 2009)

Nee ich glaub ganz so schlimm war es nicht zum Glück, denke es war mehr der Schreck.
Die Nase ist ja noch ganz nur ein wenig Blau, und solange es nur Schürfwunden und prellungen sind ist es ja noch im Rahmen.
Morgen sieht die welt schon weider besser aus


----------



## apoptygma (22. März 2009)

Huhu!

Ja, Zwischenstand:

Es wird schon blau, also Hüftknochen, Oberschenkel...Nase wird gekühlt, Abschürfung wars die einzige. Brust tut weh, Schädel brummt  Fühlt sich vom Hal abwärts nen bisschen links runter nach ner heftigen Überdehnung an. Lippe dick vom draufbeissen , Brille nen bissken verbogen.

Was genau passiert ist?

Das ist einfach erklärt...Downhill, Gewicht vorher noch verlagert, ne etwas langezogene Kurve kam, Gewicht kurz wieder zu mittig, Rille, rein, verrissen, übern Lenker, Sternchen, Feierabend. Die Kurzfassung.

Meine Sigma find ich grad auch nicht...daher noch keine Daten.

Edit: Gefunden:

32 km, 2:12 h, 585 Hm

Photos kommen gleich....

Doppel-Edit:
Danke an Sebastian fürs Taschentuch *gg und fürs Kette wieder drauf machen und den Jungs allgemein für die Fürsorge. Danke an Martin für die Inobhutnahme meines Bikes und das nach Hause fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. März 2009)

Werte:
52.57km
03:12:23h
Schnitt 16,39km/h

Gruß Kai
P.S.: @ Martin
Du schuldest mir auch noch ein Zitat *wart*


----------



## eminem7905 (22. März 2009)

letzter

war geil, 
ich denke normal wären tatsächlich so 10-15km mehr gewesen, 

@wencke
brust tut weh??? ich kann gut massieren 

@uwe

wart ihr das am schloss, zu dritt???


----------



## acid-driver (22. März 2009)

hey martin, wie fährt sich denn das acid?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich kann gut massieren


Oh, ganz schlechter Zeitpunkt grad, glaube ich...

Tuch gefunden? 

Ich warte immer noch auf dein Zitat...

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Wenn du so schnell biken würdest, wie du Auto fährst, dann... aber lassen wir das


----------



## eminem7905 (22. März 2009)

geil, muss noch die schaltung feinjustieren. aber ich fühle mich im downhill sicherer als auf meinem alten fully, das hardtail kann ich mittels technick besser kontrolieren weil ich weiß was das hinterrad macht. aber tritzdem fehlt die federung hinten. oder hast du schon mal ein auto gesehen das hinten keine federung hat???

@tourteilnehmen
hätten wir die letzte abfahrt direkt genommen, also den hügel runter richtung dahl, dann wäre wencke ganz geblieben.


ach ja, habe günstig nen weißen spezialised zu verkaufen, denke mal so 500 euro???


----------



## acid-driver (22. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ach ja, habe günstig nen weißen spezialised zu verkaufen, denke mal so 500 euro???



bei ebay bekommst mehr dafür


----------



## Tasher82 (22. März 2009)

@martin  ich nehms für 600...


----------



## eminem7905 (22. März 2009)

ok gebonkt, aber sag nichts wencke 

suche jetzt nen billigrahmen und spezialised aufkleber, den unterschied wird sie nicht merken.


----------



## acid-driver (22. März 2009)

tausch doch einfach gegens acid aus, hab gehört wencke steht besonders auf cube's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (22. März 2009)

ich könnte dir günstig nen bergamont rahmen geben, hört sich doch fast genauso an specimont und bergalized


----------



## acid-driver (22. März 2009)

hey jenz, ich hab gehört jens braucht noch nen rahmen.


----------



## apoptygma (22. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> geil, muss noch die schaltung feinjustieren. aber ich fühle mich im downhill sicherer als auf meinem alten fully, das hardtail kann ich mittels technick besser kontrolieren weil ich weiß was das hinterrad macht. aber tritzdem fehlt die federung hinten. oder hast du schon mal ein auto gesehen das hinten keine federung hat???
> 
> @tourteilnehmen
> hätten wir die letzte abfahrt direkt genommen, also den hügel runter richtung dahl, dann wäre wencke ganz geblieben.
> ...




Das ist ja das, was ich immer pro Hardtail verlauten lasse, man hat mehr Kontakt, und wenns Vollkontakt mippem Boden is . 

Ansonsten...untersteh Dich 

Und, wären wir nochmal RAUF gefahren, hätten wir die Abfahrt ncit genommen und......der Rest ist Geschichte!

So, ich bin erstmal wech getz....


----------



## apoptygma (22. März 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ich könnte dir günstig nen bergamont rahmen geben, hört sich doch fast genauso an specimont und bergalized




Wenn ich nachher wiederkomme...hört dat hier auf klaro???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. März 2009)

@ Martin
Das mit dem Tuch hat sich erledigt, hab es gefunden 

Aber auf das Zitat warte ich aber immer noch... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (22. März 2009)

ja, kai dauert noch, schau doch wie hier gespammt wird, da dauert die suche halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja, kai dauert noch, schau doch wie hier gespammt wird, da dauert die suche halt


Ich konnte trotz intensiver Suche keinen Spam erkennen... 
Du hast ja auch die Möglichkeit, nur meine Beiträge anzeigen zu lassen, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ne 
Gut, auch das sind nicht wenige, aber immerhin. Außerdem ist ja der Zeitraum, in dem ich das geschrieben haben könnte, auch recht begrenzt...
Aber ich weiß ja mittlerweile, dass du um keine Ausrede verlegen bist, von daher, ist es okay so

Wenn du was findest, kannst du es ja mal reinstellen, wenn nicht, hatte ich wohl doch Recht mit meiner Aussage...

Gruß Kai... raucht und trinkt immer noch nicht!


----------



## eminem7905 (22. März 2009)

hier das zitat
 Zitat von icq
Race-Kralle:
voll laufen lassen ist wie unten mippm Bike am Berg
nur anders rum 

für mich ist untem mit dem bike am berg *******, und andersrum so wie du schreibst ist also geil.


----------



## seppel82 (22. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hier das zitat
> Zitat von icq
> Race-Kralle:
> voll laufen lassen ist wie unten mippm Bike am Berg
> ...


 
dem stimme ich zu


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. März 2009)

Ah, ich kann mich schwach erinnern...


eminem7905 schrieb:


> hier das zitat
> Zitat von icq
> Race-Kralle:
> voll laufen lassen ist wie unten mippm Bike am Berg
> ...


Ich habe ja aus icq zitiert, meine also mich damit. Es gibt nix Geileres als mit dem Bike unten am Anstieg zu stehen. Beim Alk verhält es sich, für mich gesprochen, andersrum...
Wie das bei dir ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen... 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Und wie kommst du jetzt darauf, dass ich Alkohol trinke, aber kein Bier mag?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (22. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> Samma, haben wir dich getroffen unterwegs?
> Wenn ja, sorry, habe dich nicht erkannt... Ich war zu sehr mit der Abfahrt beschäftigt...



Nö war ich nicht! ich war wieder in der Beyenburger Ecke unterwegs.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Nö war ich nicht! ich war wieder in der Beyenburger Ecke unterwegs.


Ach so.
Na ja, da kamen halt so dunkle Gestalten den Anstieg rauf.
Wir kamen halt von oben und da war es mir nicht möglich, genau auf evtl. Biker von unten zu achten. 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Mal nur so interessehalber gefragt:
Wie sieht denn dein Training nächste Woche in etwa aus?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (22. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Na ja, da kamen halt so dunkle Gestalten den Anstieg rauf.
> Wir kamen halt von oben und da war es mir nicht möglich, genau auf evtl. Biker von unten zu achten.
> 
> ...



Was heißt denn hier dunkle Gestalten

Mein Training für nächste Woche ist schwer Wetter abhängig.
So wie es aussieht werde ich spontal abens noch ne Runde um die Hasper drehen.
Mal ganz nebenbei die 2000 sind auch schon voll


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Was heißt denn hier dunkle Gestalten
> 
> Mein Training für nächste Woche ist schwer Wetter abhängig.
> So wie es aussieht werde ich spontal abens noch ne Runde um die Hasper drehen.
> Mal ganz nebenbei die 2000 sind auch schon voll


Na, so mit dunklen Sachen an und so. Halt son bisschen wie Inkasso Moskau 

Und was machste, wenn das mit dem Fahren nix gibt?

Rechne mal deine Km-Leistung mal 4, teile sie durch 8 und du hast meine Jahresleistung 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Wobei die Km-Leistung nur eine von vielen Größen ist, ne


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (22. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Wobei die Km-Leistung nur eine von vielen Größen ist, ne



Die anderen Größen hab ich auch.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Die anderen Größen hab ich auch.


Behalte sie für dich
Reißt mich nur runter... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (22. März 2009)

Mein Trikot is nicht sauber geworden


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mein Trikot is nicht sauber geworden


Och nöö... 
Vielleicht ja bei einer der nächsten Wäschen *HoffnungNIEaufgeb*

Gute Nacht,
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. März 2009)

Ersma zusehen, das ich mein Bike morgen bei Martin abgeholt bekomme....dann vorher noch hoffen, das wenn ich morgen aufwach, der DH doch nicht die Spuren hinterlassen hat, die sich grad so andeuten *aua. 

Aber da ich vorhin noch sehr liebevoll mit warmen Worten, Heparin und Diclo Salbe eingedeckt wurde 

Nachtiii


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ersma zusehen, das ich mein Bike morgen bei Martin abgeholt bekomme....dann vorher noch hoffen, das wenn ich morgen aufwach, der DH doch nicht die Spuren hinterlassen hat, die sich grad so andeuten *aua.
> 
> Aber da ich vorhin noch sehr liebevoll mit warmen Worten, Heparin und Diclo Salbe eingedeckt wurde
> 
> Nachtiii


Wenn er sich nicht bis dahin damit abgesetzt hat.

Meist kommt der Schmerz über Nacht, ja 
Aber ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es in deinem Fall anders kommt...

Bis morgen mal...
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. März 2009)

Ich reib dat getz alles ma nochma ein.....und hoffe das beste....!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

Morgäääääähhhnnn 

Und, wie geht es dir am Tag danach?
Und was macht dein Trikot?

WÜnsche einen ruhigen Wochenstart allerseits,
Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (23. März 2009)

moin zusammen, wir wollen foddddoooooosssss sehen, von der nase und allen anderen körperteilen die farbig sind!!!!!


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

JAAAAAAAAAAA Kampfspuren wollen wir sehen ....

Guten Morgen alle zusammen, gut das ich heut Urlaub habe. Und dann so ein sch.. Wetter.


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

Ich werde nen Teufel tun! 

Also, nachdem ich heute morgen mit leichtem Schwindel aufgewacht bin, hab ich mich doch mal zum Doc geschwungen.

Leichte Gehirnerschütterung, leichtes Schleudertrauma, ansonsten alles ok. Nase ist nach Röntgenblid ok. Die Salben sind genau richtig . Krankschreiben is nich, hab ich keine Zeit für


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Morgäääääähhhnnn
> 
> Und, wie geht es dir am Tag danach?
> Und was macht dein Trikot?
> ...



Bescheiden. Trikot is nicht sauber geworden


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

Ja dann mal Gute Besserung, wird schon schief gehen.
Salben gegen entzündungen und prellungen sind immer gut, kannst du fast nix falsch machen.

Dann hoff ich doch mal das du nicht so starke Schmerzen hast.

Und mal im ernst scheiss auf Trikot hauptsache ist das du halbwegs heile bist.
Ausserdem sieht das so wenigstens aus als wäre es schonmal gefahren ;-)


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

So, jetzt erstmal ne Runde was Essen und dann mach ich mich mal auf den Weg ne GA Runde fahren.
Hoffe doch das Wetter bleibt und es fängt doch nicht an zu Regnen......
Wird wohl so eine eklige Asphalt Runde werden, aber was solls muss auch mal sein.
Alos drückt mir die DAumen für das Wetter und bis später dann.


----------



## eminem7905 (23. März 2009)

genau, das wichtigste ist, das das bike heile ist, für alles andere gibt es die krankenversicherung 

@wencke und fabian

wenn das wetter 1 woche vor ostern gut sein sollte, werde ich mir auch spontan ein paar urlaubstage gönnen  aber nur bei gutem wetter.


----------



## Tasher82 (23. März 2009)

hört sich gut an ..

Trail an der Syburg üben  ( rauf natürlich )!!!


----------



## eminem7905 (23. März 2009)

:kotz:

meine meinung. ich fahre von oben nach unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

@ Wencke
Das ist ja mal richtig doof... 

@ Martin
Ach Martin...
Wenn ich mit dir fertig bin, wirst du die Anstiege auch anhimmeln- von unten! *droh*

Ich habe mir die Tage noch mal das YouTube-Video von dem Trail angesehen und muss sagen, dass wir da nicht unbedingt rauf müssen. Nicht, dass ich die Lust verloren hätte, Berge rauf zu fahren, aber dieser Trail ist irgendwie... er sieht nicht so späßig aus.
Aber wir können es natürlich dennoch versuchen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

So bin von meiner Runde auch wieder da inklusive nassem ARSCH und jeder menge Wind habe ich dann meine Ausdauer Runde nach
 35,33 km 1:48:02 Durch. Km/h 19.62 
inklusive sehr viel Wind abgebrochen.
Runde beinhaltete: Schwerte-Rheinermark-Hennen.Drüpplingsen.Dellwig-Unna-Dellwig-Hengsen-Geisecke-Schwerte.
Eigentlich wollte ich danach noch den Ruhrradweg zum Hengsteysee aber das habe ich mir bei dem Wind geschenkt.
(Ichbin genervt)

Trail Hohensyburg sag ich einfach mal nix zu.... 
jetzt erstmal Baden und ein wenig aufwärmen, bis gleich dann mal.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Trail Hohensyburg sag ich einfach mal nix zu....


Och bitte... *liebguck*


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

Ach mir egal, wir fahren ihn hoch... 

wer es sich mal anschauen will hier ist der Link
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEspqdF71Eo&hl=de"]YouTube - MTB Hohensyburg Trail[/ame]

Also dann werd ich die Tage fleissig üben Balance, denn sonst wir das mit den Kurven und den Stufen definitiv nix.
ich bin mal gespannt wie weit wir kommen und wann die ersten Jammern das sie Umdrehen wollen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ach mir egal, wir fahren ihn hoch...
> 
> Also dann werd ich die Tage fleissig üben Balance, denn sonst wir das mit den Kurven und den Stufen definitiv nix.
> ich bin mal gespannt wie weit wir kommen und wann die ersten Jammern das sie Umdrehen wollen.


Das wollte ich hören 

Genau, übe mal noch ein bisschen Balance, dann klappt es auch aufm Trail 
Wann ich jammer und wieder umdrehen will?
Wenn ich oben war und ihn gerade wieder runter gefahren bin... 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: War doch super heute. Wetter war nicht so der Hit aber du warst fleißig. Mehr geht echt nicht  Und jetzt sieh zu, daste nicht krank wirst... *hopphopp*


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

der Regen war das kleinste Problem, der Wind war total fürn Arsch, nur Gegenwind  das hat mir den ganzen Schnitt versaut 

Aber was solls ist bei GA ja nicht so wichtig,


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> der Regen war das kleinste Problem, der Wind war total fürn Arsch, nur Gegenwind  das hat mir den ganzen Schnitt versaut
> 
> Aber was solls ist bei GA ja nicht so wichtig,





Also....ich find nen 19er GA Schnitt getz nicht so schlecht bei dem Wetter 

Aber nu, hopp inne Wanne *grins

"Ach nix..."


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

Aber ich glaube die Runde würde euch gefallen, können wir bei besserem Wetter mal fahren, jede menge berge mit drin und unheimlich viel Aspahlt 
ein wenig umändern und wir bekommen auch noch ein wenig wald mit rein.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> der Regen war das kleinste Problem, der Wind war total fürn Arsch, nur Gegenwind  das hat mir den ganzen Schnitt versaut
> 
> Aber was solls ist bei GA ja nicht so wichtig,


Wind macht nur langsam, von Regen wird man nass. So gibt es immer zwei Sichtweisen auf ein und dieselbe Sache.

Wollte auch eigentlich nur agen, dass du fleißig warst und ich nicht. 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (23. März 2009)

also Balance wäre glaub ich vorhanden...

berghoch geht auch einigermassen...

was spricht dann noch gegen Hohensyburg  

ich sag nur 2.Aprilwoche....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> was spricht dann noch gegen Hohensyburg


Für die allermeisten hier, dass wir rauf, und nicht runter, wollen 
Sonst ist alles okay.

Im geschätzt ersten Drittel (für uns das letzte Drittel, weil wir von unten kommen ) des Links von Sascha sieht der Trail recht schwer fahrbar aus, dass ist auch der Grund, warum mir etwas die Lust vergangen ist, da rauf zu fahren. Aber erstmal schauen, ob ich bis dahin überhaupt komme 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (23. März 2009)

ja du nicht auch noch, wollt ihr ne sammelbestellung für slicks machen oder was???


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

Wie schon gegsat er ist Stellen weise recht steil , was aber machbar wäre denke ich. Stufen in den kurven (Spitzkehren) eventuell aussen umfahrbar. Weiss ich aber nicht genau.
Glaub jedenfalls das es bis auf den Ausdauer teil, den man bei dem anstieg braucht auch noch dementsprechend technisch zur sache geht.
Ehrlich gegsta kann es nicht einschätzen ob das machbar ist, (für uns)
Aber probieren können wir es ansonsten wird es halt ne schiebe tour

@Martin,
Quatsch, ich fahr doch schon lieber im Wald aber ab und an ne Runde Strasse für die Ausdauer ist schon Okay.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

@ Martin
Ich wiederhole mich ungern und greife daher zum Mittel des Zitats:





Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn es dir hier nicht gefällt, da ist die Tür...


Aus Spaß an der Freude gebe ich dir aber vorher noch einen zweiten Link mit an die Hand-> <<<klick>>>
Was ist jetzt konkret verwerflich daran, auch mal auf der Straße eine Runde zu drehen? 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

Gut, was passiert, wenn man wenig Ausdauer, auch ebend ie gleichmässigen auf Strasse/Rolle fährt, sieht man dann, wenn man pustend am Berg zu kämpfen hat 

Was passiert, wenn man einen scheiss Moment wohl nicht aufpasst, oder zu schnell ist.....grummel...

Und was hier im Büro gleich passiert, wenn diese sche...... Word Tabelle für mein Protokoll nicht die Formatierungen und Tabs behält.....


----------



## acid-driver (23. März 2009)

tabelle? word?

macht man sowas nicht mir excel?

bin ja schon wieder weg


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

ja man kann auch mit word tabellen amchen oder eine exel tabelle bei word einfügen ;-)
@Wencke
Genau GA ist auf der Strasse einfach besser zufahren, da gibts nix dran zu rütteln.


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

Ich will einfach nur auffe Couch getz.......

Welche is fast egal, hauptsache Couch 

*seufz

Das Protokoll bleibt getz so wies war, Ende der Vorstellung 

Ich geh heim!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich geh heim!




Schönen Feierabend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (23. März 2009)

ok ok, ich bin schon ruhig 

oh, es regnet draußen 

auf jedenfall bin ich dabei mit dem trail da hoch, denke es ist machbar, so wie es auf dem video ausschaut *optimistischsei*


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ok ok, ich bin schon ruhig


Schwach... 
"Aber schön, dass du es doch noch einsiehst..." 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (23. März 2009)

ok, an den stufen wird es ein wenig herausfordernd 

habe mir einen rucksack gekauft


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ok ok, ich bin schon ruhig
> 
> oh, es regnet draußen
> 
> auf jedenfall bin ich dabei mit dem trail da hoch, denke es ist machbar, so wie es auf dem video ausschaut *optimistischsei*




Du Martin, geht das, das ich meinen Schatz morgen erst abhole? Darf es noch ne Nacht bei Dir bleiben *liebguck?


----------



## acid-driver (23. März 2009)

hey martin, da hätte man dann locker ne drei-tages auktion bei ebay machen können


----------



## eminem7905 (23. März 2009)

@wencke

klar geht das, willst du es ganz????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

Das stand als Sofortkauf drin und wird heut Abend um 19:30 am Parkplatz ,abfahrt HAgen Süd verkauft bzw abgeholt.


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ok, an den stufen wird es ein wenig herausfordernd
> 
> habe mir einen rucksack gekauft



Wow, der is gross


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Das stand als Sofortkauf drin und wird heut Abend um 19:30 am Parkplatz ,abfahrt HAgen Süd verkauft bzw abgeholt.



Ich weiss, wo Du schläfst.......


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @wencke
> 
> klar geht das, willst du es ganz????




Du kannt mir das VR gern schon demontieren.....und mir is was eingefallen....wenn Du gleich mal schauen könntest...ist ggf. die Bremsscheibe verzogen????


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

Ach da wird schon alles Okay sein.
aber gucken schadet ja nicht.
Solange nix schelift wir die auch nicht verzogen sein.
zwinker


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ist ggf. die Bremsscheibe verzogen?


Und wenn, wäre es deine Chance... *duck*

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

Für nen Fufi kauf ich es dir ab


----------



## eminem7905 (23. März 2009)

ok, wer braucht was, bitte mit preiangabe, jetzt fängt das basteln an


----------



## acid-driver (23. März 2009)

ich nehm die elixirs und das x.0

zusammen für n hunni?


----------



## eminem7905 (23. März 2009)

ok, 
incl. versand natürlich

der nächste bitte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ok, wer braucht was


Frag mal hier...*stichel*

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

Du hast mein Rad sauber gemacht??? Das is ja süss


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du hast mein Rad sauber gemacht??? Das is ja süss


Dreckig verkauft es sich halt schlechter :lol

Nee, war ein feiner Zug von ihm 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

Schleimer........


----------



## eminem7905 (23. März 2009)




----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


>





Beeindruckt auf die Couch schleich....bis später


----------



## seppel82 (23. März 2009)

weiss gar nicht was ihr alle so scharf auf den syburg-trail seit. nach 5 spitzkehren in 4 minuten is der spass vorbei. da gibts richtung priorei aber besseres... muss man halt nur suchen


----------



## eminem7905 (23. März 2009)

@seb

bist du sicher???
können mal bei schönem wetter ne "trail such tour" starten


----------



## acid-driver (23. März 2009)

bei ner trail-tour komm ich auch vorbei.

ich kenn einen mit nem radon, den nehm ich dann auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> weiss gar nicht was ihr alle so scharf auf den syburg-trail seit. nach 5 spitzkehren in 4 minuten is der spass vorbei. da gibts richtung priorei aber besseres... muss man halt nur suchen


"Besser" im Sinne von was?

Wir möchten/Ich möchte halt wissen, ob wir da raufkommen oder nicht. Und da bringt es ansich wenig, an der Priorei rumzufahren. Zumindest liefert es keine Antworten auf die oben angesprochene Frage, ob wir den Syburg-Trail hochkommen oder nicht.. 

Man muss nicht alles verstehen...
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> bei ner trail-tour komm ich auch vorbei.
> 
> ich kenn einen mit nem radon, den nehm ich dann auch mit




Trails sind aber, für Sebastian und Martin, keine Waldwege


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

Genau, und rauf braucht man bestimmt ein wenig länger LOOOOOOOOOOL
Und kann dann danch Runter.


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> "Besser" im Sinne von was?
> 
> Wir möchten/Ich möchte halt wissen, ob wir da raufkommen oder nicht. Und da bringt es ansich wenig, an der Priorei rumzufahren. Zumindest liefert es keine Antworten auf die oben angesprochene Frage, ob wir den Syburg-Trail hochkommen oder nicht..
> 
> ...





Da es für mich die nächsten Wochen sicherlich nach der Nummer sowieso ersma gern nur noch bergauf geht (und mippem Bus wieder runner) , und ich ersma wieder Vertrauen ins Material finden muss , werden wir DAS auf jeden Fall bald rausfinden. Weil Fakt is ja, runner kommt man IMMER!

Mit Fabian....der ja irgendwas von Morgens 6:00 Uhr gesagt hat


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Genau, und rauf braucht man bestimmt ein wenig länger LOOOOOOOOOOL
> Und kann dann danch Runter.





Aber ich muss mal eben nen Kompliment hier ablaichen....der Sascha wird/ist auch ne richtige Bergziege


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

@Wencke
Ja klar, du kannst dann auch dire Frauen Runde auf der Strasse runter fahren.
DUCK.
UND 
WECH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Da es für mich die nächsten Wochen sicherlich nach der Nummer sowieso ersma gern nur noch bergauf geht (und mippem Bus wieder runner) , und ich ersma wieder Vertrauen ins Material finden muss , werden wir DAS auf jeden Fall bald rausfinden. Weil Fakt is ja, runner kommt man IMMER!
> 
> Mit Fabian....der ja irgendwas von Morgens 6:00 Uhr gesagt hat


Quatsch, wir fahren die Tour beim nöchsten Mal gleich noch mal, diesmal sturz- und pannenfrei 

Aber das wir da rauf wollen, erfüllt mich natürlich zunächst mal mit großer Vorfreude, auch wenn ich am Tag der Tage eine große Ernüchterung befürchte...
Aber das bleibt abzuwarten...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke
> Ja klar, du kannst dann auch dire Frauen Runde auf der Strasse runter fahren.
> DUCK.
> UND
> WECH


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> der Sascha ist auch ne richtige Bergziege









Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kai




Vor allem passt gerade Ziege zu ihm sehr sehr gut, der zickt echt besser als manches Weib find ich

Duck und lauf (so schnell es grad noch geht.....)


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

Ich?? Bergziege??
Zicken??
Wovon redet ihr??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich?? Bergziege??
> Zicken??
> Wovon redet ihr??


Immer von dem, der wo fragen tut...
Von Zickereien habe ich aber nix berichtet 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich?? Bergziege??
> Zicken??
> Wovon redet ihr??


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (23. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @seb
> 
> bist du sicher???
> können mal bei schönem wetter ne "trail such tour" starten



Wenn ihr mal einen schönen Singeltrail surfen wollt kann ich euch das Eifgenbachtal empfehlen.
Der ist ca. 14 bis 15km lang und geht die ganze Zeit leicht bergab.


----------



## seppel82 (23. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @seb
> 
> bist du sicher???
> können mal bei schönem wetter ne "trail such tour" starten


 
bin die zum teil schon x-mal gefahren. frag mich nur nicht wie ich da hingekommen bin..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal einen schönen Singeltrail surfen wollt kann ich euch das Eifgenbachtal empfehlen.
> Der ist ca. 14 bis 15km lang und geht die ganze Zeit leicht bergab.


Vonn unten betrachtet (da wo ich bin  ) klingt das äußerst interessant... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (23. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal einen schönen Singeltrail surfen wollt kann ich euch das Eifgenbachtal empfehlen.
> Der ist ca. 14 bis 15km lang und geht die ganze Zeit leicht bergab.


 
jetzt verstehn wir uns


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

@Uwe
 ich fahr wohl gerne mit, ....
wer schliesst sich an???

@kai
Du bist aber glaub einwenig schneller Unterwegs so Bergauf, aber ich üb ja noch ;-)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (23. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Vonn unten betrachtet (da wo ich bin  ) klingt das äußerst interessant...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Wenn man untern angekommen ist ist das nächste Ziel natürlich oben.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai Du bist aber glaub einwenig schneller Unterwegs so Bergauf, aber ich üb ja noch ;-)


noch...


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> bin die zum teil schon x-mal gefahren. frag mich nur nicht wie ich da hingekommen bin..



Das is ja an und für sich immer da Prob....ich bin ja ähnlich orientierungslos, was das Wiederfinden angeht


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

@kai
 mach dich mal nicht schelchter als du bist, hätte gerne bei uns beiden nen Pulsmesser gesehen, da war meiner garantiert höher.

wie gesagt wir fahren ja keine rennen zumindets noch nicht 
obwohl das cc rennen hab ich dich ja schon gefragt....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wenn man untern angekommen ist ist das nächste Ziel natürlich oben.


aber man könnte den doch suicher auch einfach nur von unten...
Oder?

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

@Uwe, 
Wo liegt diese Tal und wann fahren wir??
Kann man doch sicher irgendwie so ne schöne Tagestour rausmachen
So an nem samstag oder Sonntag??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> mach dich mal nicht schelchter als du bist, hätte gerne bei uns beiden nen Pulsmesser gesehen, da war meiner garantiert höher.
> 
> wie gesagt wir fahren ja keine rennen zumindets noch nicht
> obwohl das cc rennen hab ich dich ja schon gefragt....


Glaube mir, das geht gar nicht...

Die absoluten Pulswerte sind ja gar nicht zu vergleichen 

Dass ich am Berg nicht immer, aber in letzter Zeit wieder öfter, pumpe, heißt nicht, dass ich noch gut was drauf legen kann an Tempo 

Ja, aber das CC-Rennen macht in meinen Augen einfach keinen Sinn. Auch nicht, wenn man als Überrundeter nicht herausgenommen wird.
Ich bin, auch in Hinblick auf Duisburg, eher langstreckenorientiert, was mir eh viel lieber ist als diese kurze Quälerei 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

Schade eigentlich, also ich habe nicht vor da Überrundet zu werden.
Bevor das passiert Fahre ich lieber erst garnicht mit.
ich mein man muss ja nicht gewinnen aber hinten rum fahren ist nicht meine Art.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (23. März 2009)

race-kralle88 schrieb:


> aber man könnte den doch suicher auch einfach nur von unten...
> Oder?
> 
> Kai



nö


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (23. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Uwe,
> Wo liegt diese Tal und wann fahren wir??
> Kann man doch sicher irgendwie so ne schöne Tagestour rausmachen
> So an nem samstag oder Sonntag??



Das Ding fäng in Wermelskirchen an.
Also von Gevelsberg in un zurück ca.150km


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

@Uwe
Das mit dem Rad ein wenig weit, aber mit dem Auto hin und dort ne Runde drehen fände ich schon gut. Müssten wir halt schauen wer sich alles betieligt. ich wäre jedenfalls dabei.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (23. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Uwe
> Das mit dem Rad ein wenig weit, aber mit dem Auto hin und dort ne Runde drehen fände ich schon gut. Müssten wir halt schauen wer sich alles betieligt. ich wäre jedenfalls dabei.



Ich denk auch dass mit den Auto ist schon besser.
Alles andere tut sehr weh (hab ich schon ausprobiert).


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich denk auch dass mit den Auto ist schon besser.
> Alles andere tut sehr weh (hab ich schon ausprobiert).


Je nach HM aber möglich, auch wenn es, wie du sagst, sicher weh tun würde...

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (23. März 2009)

also fazit, wir üben alle noch ein bisschen am berg...

...und dann fahren wir am 6. morgens um sechs  den Trail ruff...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (23. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Je nach HM aber möglich, auch wenn es, wie du sagst, sicher weh tun würde...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ist schon richtig aber ich bin über Schwelm, Beyenburg, Remscheid Wermelskirchen gefahren und das alles ohne richtige Strasse bzw. nur kurze Stücke.
Mann kann auch den Jakobsweg fahren von Beyenburg aus. Das Eifgenbachtal ist ein Teil davon und endet am Altenberger Dom.
Tu dir keine Zang an und leg los.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ...und dann fahren wir am 6. morgens um sechs  den Trail ruff...


Kannst ja dann mal erzählen, wie es dir ergangen ist, morgens um 6... 

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig aber ich bin über Schwelm, Beyenburg, Remscheid Wermelskirchen gefahren und das alles ohne richtige Strasse bzw. nur kurze Stücke.
> Mann kann auch den Jakobsweg fahren von Beyenburg aus das Eifgenbachtal ist ein Teil davon und endet am Altenberger Dom.
> Tu dir keine Zang an und leg los.


Derartige Km-Leistungen kommen wohl noch etwas zu früh...
Aber langfristig sollte das als Tagestour doch zu schaffen sein, ohne daran zu verenden, oder?

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> also fazit, wir üben alle noch ein bisschen am berg...
> 
> ...und dann fahren wir am 6. morgens um sechs  den Trail ruff...




Du weisst aber genau, das ich Dich getz genau auf dieses Datum und diese Uhrzeit nagel......äh festnagel.....


----------



## Tasher82 (23. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du weisst aber genau, das ich Dich getz genau auf dieses Datum und diese Uhrzeit nagel......äh festnagel.....




was denn nu   fg...

ja ist mri klar  aber ich bin so fertig und mach das auch noch hehe


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> was denn nu   fg...
> 
> ja ist mri klar  aber ich bin so fertig und mach das auch noch hehe



Nur nicht nervös werden.... 

Ja davo gehe ich auch, also das Du da ähnlich "fertig" bis wie ich 

Nur ICH zieh das auch durch


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

Nur als Tipp morgens um 6 uhr ist noch Dunkel das macht die sahce nicht einfacher
Also schön die dicken Strahler sigma evo bla und blubs vorne dran....


----------



## Tasher82 (23. März 2009)

ja ich ja auch sag ich doch.. bin die ruhe selbst..


im hellen kann jeder


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ja ich ja auch sag ich doch.. bin die ruhe selbst..
> 
> 
> im hellen kann jeder




Genau, machmal darf das Licht auch aus sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (23. März 2009)

nach nem kaffee z.b.


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

@Wencke Licht aus ???
Wie langweilig


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

CUT!!!

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (23. März 2009)

herrschaften..   niveau ..  ne ne ne


----------



## Tasher82 (23. März 2009)

schönen abend noch allen

bis morgen mal


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke Licht aus ???
> Wie langweilig



Du hast das Wort "manchmal" aber wohlweislich, und typisch männlich (lesen und hören was man lesen und hören will) überlesen nä?


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> nach nem kaffee z.b.



Auch bei nem Kaffee, was dem schwarzen Kaffee eine ganz neue Bedeutung gibt, wie ich finde......

Schwarz wie meine Seele


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

Niveu sieht nur von unten aus wie Arroganz.
ein bisschen Spass muss sein.


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> aus wie Arroganz.




Stimmt....da war doch noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Niveu sieht nur von unten aus wie Arroganz.


Hannes ist doch gar nicht hier...*duck*


----------



## sonic3105 (23. März 2009)

So ich bin mal ab ins Bett. Gute Nacht euch allen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So ich bin mal ab ins Bett. Gute Nacht euch allen.


Dir auch eine wunderschöne Nacht
Träum' was Süßes 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ?????



Auch darauf komme ich zurück


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

Demenz als Chance


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Demenz als Chance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (23. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hannes ist doch gar nicht hier...



?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


>


Alles eine Frage der Perspektive... *flitz*


----------



## eminem7905 (23. März 2009)

singletrail 15 km???? geilomat, gib mal die koordinaten durch, oder nen link. 

habe ja ein großes auto passen min. 20 bikes hinein, wann sollen wir fahren, ostern, wenn das wetter schön ist??? 

und ich habe ne idee ein gruppe nur runter fährt und eine gruppe nur hoch fährt.

also wir kommen OBEN an, die erste gruppe der runterfahrer steigt aus, wir fahren dann den trail runter, die andere gruppe fährt weiter mit dem auto runter und fährt den trail hoch, wir die mittlerweile unten angekommen sind, packen die bikes ins auto und fahren hoch, dann lassen wir das auto stehen, wenn die bergziegen oben sind, packen die ihre bikes ins auto und fahren wieder runter, damit sie den trail hochstrampeln können. usw.usw


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> singletrail 15 km???? geilomat, gib mal die koordinaten durch, oder nen link.
> 
> habe ja ein großes auto passen min. 20 bikes hinein, wann sollen wir fahren, ostern, wenn das wetter schön ist???
> 
> ...






Boah hast Du ne Macke


----------



## eminem7905 (23. März 2009)

aber jeder kommt auf seine kosten


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> aber jeder kommt auf seine kosten




Das stimmt  Is ja nicht so, dasse nicht mitdenken würdest


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Boah hast Du ne Macke


Interessant, was zu so vorgerückter Stunde noch in seinem Kopf vorgeht. Derartige Gebilde fahren bei mir nicht mal nachmittags durchn Kopf... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (23. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> singletrail 15 km???? geilomat, gib mal die koordinaten durch, oder nen link.
> 
> habe ja ein großes auto passen min. 20 bikes hinein, wann sollen wir fahren, ostern, wenn das wetter schön ist???
> 
> ...



Ab Wermelskirchen bis zum Altenberger Dom

Google Earth Link

http://www.fernwege.de/fileadmin/walk/GoogleEarth/intern/Link_TrailNetwork.kmz


----------



## acid-driver (23. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ?



wtf hab ich mit arroganz zu tun, verdammt?


----------



## eminem7905 (23. März 2009)

habs gefunden, danke. selbst der weg dahin ist ok, als 2 tages tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wtf hab ich mit arroganz zu tun, verdammt?



Also, was Kai gerade damit sagen wollte war, das er, im Gegensatz Dir, meist Höhenmetermässig unterwegs is und Du ja immer gesagt hast, Höhenmeter müssen nicht.

Und da Kai manchmal in die Gefahr läuft, als arroganter Pinsel zu wirken, weil er nunmal die Berge einfach eiskalt hochstocht....zog er grade diesen kleinen Spruch zu Rate und Hilfe.


----------



## acid-driver (23. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ...und Du ja *immer* gesagt hast, Höhenmeter müssen nicht.



ich habe einmal verlauten lassen, dass ich die haard mag, obwohl es keine hagener mini-alpen sind.

wir haben am wochenende um die 1100 höhenmeter gefahren. um trails RUNTER zu fahren, muss man eben erstmal irgendwo HOCH fahren.

lifte gibts halt in der haard (noch) nicht.

wer lieber berghoch fährt...bitte 

aber ich hab ja auch ne 203 bremsscheibe und fahre 2.4er reifen mit angemessenem reifendruck


----------



## eminem7905 (23. März 2009)

ja passt doch, wir fahren die trais runter und kai und co fahren die trais hoch. eine ausgewogene mischung würde ich sagen 

@uwe
kennst du in wiblingwerde den wixxberg??? dort gibt es auch nen schönen trail runter, der direkt an der klippe führt.


so gute nacht, muss morgen wieder den bürostuhl warmhalten


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich habe einmal verlauten lassen, dass ich die haard mag, obwohl es keine hagener mini-alpen sind.
> 
> wir haben am wochenende um die 1100 höhenmeter gefahren. um trails RUNTER zu fahren, muss man eben erstmal irgendwo HOCH fahren.
> 
> ...





Na siehste, da kann ich doch beruhigt Prinzessin bleiben


----------



## acid-driver (23. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na siehste, da kann ich doch beruhigt Prinzessin bleiben





*festeaufdenhinternhau*


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> *festeaufdenhinternhau*



Ich wusste, das Du nicht "unintellent" bist und den Wink mit dem Gartenzaun kapierst.

Auch wenn andere gewunken haben


----------



## acid-driver (23. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> "unintellent"



bitte was bin ich nicht?

und warum beziehst du immer meine person in deinen zaunpfahl mit ein 

ich glaub ich geh mal in den haard-fred und lobe die schöne, von den hagenern verachtete haard etwas


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> bitte was bin ich nicht?
> 
> und warum beziehst du immer meine person in deinen zaunpfahl mit ein
> 
> ich glaub ich geh mal in den haard-fred und lobe die schöne, von den hagenern verachtete haard etwas




Schlaf gut Großer


----------



## acid-driver (23. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Schlaf gut Großer



mach ich jetzt auch.

evlt check' ich deine/eure intention morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (23. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> singletrail 15 km???? geilomat, gib mal die koordinaten durch, oder nen link.
> 
> habe ja ein großes auto passen min. 20 bikes hinein, wann sollen wir fahren, ostern, wenn das wetter schön ist???
> 
> ...


 
Du bist genial


----------



## mistermoo (24. März 2009)

150km am stück mit übernachtung vielleicht dazwischen ok, wollte noch nicht abnippeln

hört sich aber wirklich gut an was der uwe da so angemerkt hat

vielleicht von wermelskirchen aus los, da durchs tal / trail entlang und bis leverkusen, von dort mit der bahn zurück

obwohl mir vermutlich lieber liegen würde erst den anstrengenden teil, sprich von unten den trail hoch und wieder zurück, wäre ja auch eine 30 km tour bzw. 40 vermutlich bis wermelskirchen in und zurück zum startpunkt, in der nähe ist auch ein wildpark, da könnte man ja parken


----------



## apoptygma (24. März 2009)

Alles Gute unserem ersten "widderlichen", dem Jenz, zum Geburtstag! 

In Deinem, nun auch fortgeschrittenen Alter, ja, wir sind getz genau GLEICHALT , vor allem Gesundheit.

Drück Dich und wünsche, und schicke Dir daher für heute auf jeden Fall Sonne!!!


----------



## mistermoo (24. März 2009)

Danke Sonne ist angekommen.

Jetzt wird das Training noch anstrengender weil ich muss mich auch seelisch auf die Rente vorbereiten.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen
Wer hat Geburtstag? *augenreib*
Ach, der Jenz,


der Jenz hat Geburtstag! 


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Alles Gute, viel Gesundheit
und vor allem weiterhin schnelle Beine auch von meiner Seite, ne 
Bitte schön





Feier schön und lass es dir gut gehen, so jung wirste nie wieder werden ​
Gruß Kai


----------



## acid-driver (24. März 2009)

auch von mir alles gute, Jenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (24. März 2009)

und auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen...

Das Wetter ist ja wieder mal vorzüglich... 
Aber immerhin kann ich jetzt mein Bike "fertig machen", denn... meine Schnellspanner sind heute eingetroffen *yibbie*
Und weil geteilte Freude doppelte Freude ist, gibt es auch gleich ein Bild vom Spektakel -> klick
Habe den Schnellspannern mal ein eigenes Album besorgt, man gönnt sich ja sonst nix. 
Ob sie halten, werde ich sehen... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## astral67 (24. März 2009)

Und auch der Jens wünscht dem Jenz alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## sonic3105 (24. März 2009)

Ich schliesse mich an und wünsche natürlich auch alles gute zum GEBURTSTAG.
Auf das du weiter alles tust um Fit zubleiben, man wird ja nicht mehr Jünger ;-)
Also dann amch dir nen schönen Tag. 
nette grüße aus schwerte.


----------



## apoptygma (24. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> nette grüße aus schwerte.



Nett ist doch der kleine Bruder von.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nett ist doch der kleine Bruder von.....


Auf jeden Fall! 
Wenn schon, dann "*Sehr nett*e Grüße aus Schwerte" *Insider*

Liebe Grüße aus dem derzeit sonnigen Ennepetal 
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (24. März 2009)

ey uschi,
wann willst dein bike holen???

von mir aus kann er noch hier bleiben, stört nicht.


----------



## apoptygma (24. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!
> Wenn schon, dann "*Sehr nett*e Grüße aus Schwerte" *Insider*
> 
> Liebe Grüße aus dem derzeit sonnigen Ennepetal
> Kai



*gg

Genau!


----------



## apoptygma (24. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ey uschi,
> wann willst dein bike holen???
> 
> von mir aus kann er noch hier bleiben, stört nicht.



Dich hätt ich getz eh angeschrieben....ich erinner mich leider nicht mehr 100% wo ich klingeln muss (7??? Etage, is alles etwas im Nebel *lach).....schreib mir das ma per PM. Bisste zu 6 rum zu Hause?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ey uschi,



Mehr sag ich nicht...

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (24. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mehr sag ich nicht...
> 
> Kai



Er darf das


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Er darf das


Ich würde mir sowas NIE rausnehmen...
So ist jeder anders

Kai...kleinlaut


----------



## apoptygma (24. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir sowas NIE rausnehmen...
> So ist jeder anders
> 
> Kai...kleinlaut



Na nen bissken mehr frech steht Dir aber nicht so schlecht denk ich....geh ma bei Maddin inne Lehre oder so


----------



## eminem7905 (24. März 2009)

die ausbildung dauert 3 harte jahre und kostet 249,99 euro pro monat.


----------



## sonic3105 (24. März 2009)

Frech??
Uschi fährt aber nicht Speci sondern MANTA...
Aber passt trotzdem der Film ist ja auch in HAgen gedreht
jetzt weiss ich auch was Wencke wirklich amcht HAARE schneiden


----------



## apoptygma (24. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Frech??
> Uschi fährt aber nicht Speci sondern MANTA...
> Aber passt trotzdem der Film ist ja auch in HAgen gedreht
> jetzt weiss ich auch was Wencke wirklich amcht HAARE schneiden



Ja, und Ganzkörperrasuren bei Jungs, die die Klappe dann zu weit aufreissen *bösegrinz

Mippem echten Rasiermesser.....sanft am Hals......

@Martin
Schwarz!


----------



## sonic3105 (24. März 2009)

nee ganz Körper ist pfui.

ja ich wollte euch mal been an meinem leid Teil haben lassen. habe eine riesen mörder Blase unter dem Fuss .... in der größe gab es noch nichtmals Blasen pflaster.
Ja auftreten ist kein geschenk,,,, es lebe der Fussball


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na nen bissken mehr frech steht Dir aber nicht so schlecht denk ich...


An anderer Stelle wird mir eben diese Eigenschaft vorgeworfen...
Halte mich lieber zurück und stichel ab und zu mal. 

Nachher ist noch jemand eingeschnappt oder so... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (24. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> nee ganz Körper ist pfui.
> 
> ja ich wollte euch mal been an meinem leid Teil haben lassen. habe eine riesen mörder Blase unter dem Fuss .... in der größe gab es noch nichtmals Blasen pflaster.
> Ja auftreten ist kein geschenk,,,, es lebe der Fussball



Du bist aber grad sicher, das die Blase unterm Fuss is oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (24. März 2009)

Ja ganz sicher, und auftreten ist mal garnicht mehr drin


----------



## eminem7905 (24. März 2009)

wenns weh tut muss jemand kräftig blase.....em....pusten WENCKE!!!!


----------



## apoptygma (24. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wenns weh tut muss jemand kräftig blase.....em....pusten WENCKE!!!!




xxxxxyyyyyxxxxxxx+++++++++xxxxxmmmmmmm

Das is alles zensiert getz 

Bis gleich.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wenns weh tut muss jemand kräftig blase.....em....pusten WENCKE!!!!


Bei "sowas" soll ich in die Lehre gehen? 

Ich verzichte!

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (24. März 2009)

@Kai 

ich auch


----------



## eminem7905 (24. März 2009)

so, somit wäre die dame jetzt auch befriedigt und glücklich......



















































































.....sie hat jetzt ihr bike wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (24. März 2009)

Wenn die wüssten, wie charmant Du eigentlich bist


----------



## eminem7905 (24. März 2009)

ich kann mich eben gut verstellen


----------



## apoptygma (24. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich kann mich eben gut verstellen



Ja, das is son "Männerding" 

So, ich fahr noch was Futtern getz....KFC hat HotWings Tag


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich kann mich eben gut verstellen


Schizophrenie kennt viele Gesichter...


----------



## eminem7905 (24. März 2009)

@kai

bin sternzeichen zwilling, das passt doch.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> bin sternzeichen zwilling, das passt doch.


Jo, passt super... 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (24. März 2009)

Ja ,noch nen Zwilling MELD


----------



## eminem7905 (24. März 2009)

@hannes

was für ein steuersatz habe ich intergriert, semi oder.....

@sascha

wie heißt deine gabel, und wieviel federweg hat sie???

danke schon mal für die antworten


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wie heißt deine gabel


Rock shox Reba
Federweg wohl 80 oder 100mm 

Aber das kann dir Sascha genauer sagen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## acid-driver (24. März 2009)

martin,
ja ist n semi-integrierter.

gibts probleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> gibts probleme?


Wenn ja, so einen sollte ich noch hier haben, mein Alter. Nachdem das Problem ja nicht am Steuersatz lag, sollte dieser noch okay sein...
Aber erstmal abwarten was Sache ist... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (24. März 2009)

Die Anmeldung fürs Hagen 2 und 3 Stundenrennen ist offen!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Die Anmeldung fürs Hagen 2 und 3 Stundenrennen ist offen!!!



Danke schön.
Hste auch einen Link zu bieten? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (24. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Danke schön.
> Hste auch einen Link zu bieten?
> 
> Gruß Kai



http://www.time-and-voice.com/anmeldung.php?tvID=22


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> http://www.time-and-voice.com/anmeldung.php?tvID=22


Danke schööööön 
Aber ich spekuliere nicht auf eine niedrige Startnummer und das Rennen ist erst Anfang September.
Es ist also noch was Zeit...

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Hat sonst noch wer Interesse an einer Teilnahme?


----------



## Tasher82 (24. März 2009)

evtl joa


----------



## apoptygma (24. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Rock shox Reba
> Federweg wohl 80 oder 100mm
> 
> Aber das kann dir Sascha genauer sagen
> ...




Er hat die 100er Reba SL meine ich.


----------



## apoptygma (24. März 2009)

race-kralle88 schrieb:


> gruß kai
> p.s.: Hat sonst noch wer interesse an einer teilnahme?



nö


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> nö


Ach komm schon...
Bitte bitte 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (24. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> nö



Jetzt stell dich mal nicht Mädchenhaft an ist ja schließlich dein Heimrennen


----------



## apoptygma (24. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ach komm schon...
> Bitte bitte
> 
> Kai




Nee, das ist dieses Jahr defintiv nicht mein Hausnummer.


----------



## apoptygma (24. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Jetzt stell dich mal nicht Mädchenhaft an ist ja schließlich dein Heimrennen



Ich trau es mir noch nicht zu.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee, das ist dieses Jahr defintiv nicht mein Hausnummer.


Aber ist doch, wie schon ganz richtig sagt, dein Heimrennen.
Und bis September ist noch jede Menge Zeit... 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (24. März 2009)

haben doch noch nen halbes jahr vorbereitung


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> haben doch noch nen halbes jahr vorbereitung


Ja, aber die Anmeldung ist auf 
Aber ich melde auch noch nicht sofort...

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (24. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich trau es mir noch nicht zu.



Zwei Stunden sind doch schnell um!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

Es geht ihr wohl mehr um die Strecke als um die Zeit... 
Nach 2h ist sie doch gerade erst warm 

Kai...ironiefrei


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (24. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Es geht ihr wohl mehr um die Strecke als um die Zeit...
> Nach 2h ist sie doch gerade erst warm
> 
> Kai...ironiefrei



Hagener Süden halt


----------



## apoptygma (24. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Es geht ihr wohl mehr um die Strecke als um die Zeit...
> Nach 2h ist sie doch gerade erst warm
> 
> Kai...ironiefrei






Exakt...aber ich supporte Euch alle sehr gern da.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Exakt...aber ich supporte Euch alle sehr gern da.


Haste ja letztes Jahr schon.
Auch wenn die Beachtung für mich etwas... auf der Strecke blieb 
Aber du warst da... 

Kai


----------



## mistermoo (24. März 2009)

danke für die glückwünsche

@kai
wenn ich bis zum sommer mein erwünschtes lv erreiche, dann und nur dann bin ich bei dem 2/3 std rennen dabei 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ich muss nur die anderen fahrer überzeugen ihre frauen stattdessen starten zu lassen und wencke fährt dann vor und schubst die alle weg (ich bin dann aus dem schneider und habe ne kleine chance)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. März 2009)

@ mistermoo
Gut, simma schon 3 *notier*

Noch wer willig? 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (25. März 2009)

hagener süden, quasi meine haus und hofrunde. bin dabei und 2/3 stunden das sind grad mal 40 min. sollte machbar sein. 


will ein neues steuersatz mit richtigem lager, also abgedichtetem oder wie alle sagen industrielager und ne gabel will ich vielleicht auch.


----------



## apoptygma (25. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hagener süden, quasi meine haus und hofrunde. bin dabei und 2/3 stunden das sind grad mal 40 min. sollte machbar sein.




Ich kratz Euch dann alle auf, versprochen!


----------



## apoptygma (25. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> haben doch noch nen halbes jahr vorbereitung




Ja...ich habe auch noch 4 Wochen auf Sundern  und habe diese Woche als Trainingswoche quasi zu den Akten gelegt :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (25. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ach komm schon...
> Bitte bitte
> 
> Kai




Und davon ab....auf der einen Seite "rätst Du mir ab" was eine bestimmte Unternehmung angeht....you know....und auf der anderen Seite will, das ich DA mitfahre??  

Is doof, merkste selber ne?


----------



## Tasher82 (25. März 2009)

hier noch was als kleine Alternative 



http://www.mtb-grafschaft.de/Marathon.html


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Und davon ab....auf der einen Seite "rätst Du mir ab" was eine bestimmte Unternehmung angeht....you know....und auf der anderen Seite will, das ich DA mitfahre??
> 
> Is doof, merkste selber ne?


Lesen, verstehen, antworten!
Hast recht, ich habe gesagt, du sollst  "vorsichtig sein", im *Mai* diese eine Tour zu machen. Das habe ich auch nicht vergessen.
*ABER:*
1. Rennerfahrung ist durch nichts zu ersetzen!
2. Bei einem Rennen bist du auf dich alleine angewiesen. Wenn du nicht mehr kannst, schleppst du dich durch oder steigst aus, fertig! Bei einer Tour "sprengst" du die Gruppe, was mMn unschöner ist, als sich einzugestehen, dass man sich bei einem Rennen etwas "verhoben" hat.
3. Das *Rennen* ist im *September*, die *Tour *im *Mai*! Klingelt's? 

Will nicht schon mein ganzes Pulver verschießen 
Jetzt bist du an der Reihe... Ich darf doch du sagen, ne? 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Komm "Uschi", gib dir n Ruck...


----------



## apoptygma (25. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Lesen, verstehen, antworten!
> Hast recht, ich habe gesagt, du sollst  "vorsichtig sein", im *Mai* diese eine Tour zu machen. Das habe ich auch nicht vergessen.
> *ABER:*
> 1. Rennerfahrung ist durch nichts zu ersetzen!
> ...




Hab ich grad kein Bock zu! Fakt is, ich fahr die Hagener Nummer nicht mit und aus!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. März 2009)




----------



## apoptygma (25. März 2009)

90 Flocken und nen Punkt für meine Raserei in Sprockhövel......*scheisendreckdenk


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> hier noch was als kleine Alternative
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-grafschaft.de/Marathon.html



Bin ich auch schon gemeldet.

Gehört alles zur NRW Maratohn Trophy.

Eins der schönsten Rennen ist auch der P-WEG

www.p-weg.de


----------



## sonic3105 (25. März 2009)

@All,
 ich überlege es mir ob ich dort mitfahre.aber denke 2 Std sollten reichen. Kommt auf meinen Trainingszustand an... Der P-Weg ist auch noch ne Nummer die man fahren könnte. Auch da werde ich eventuell dabei sein.
@martin
ja es ist eine reba SL mit 100 mm.... Warum fragst??
muss ich jetzt auf mein Rad aufpassen??
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k277/a12910/reba-sl-dualair-100mm-2009.html
Das wäre dann die Reba Sl von 2009.Glaub du kriegst aber die Sid RAce für 399 bei dem gleichen Händler. kommt halt drauf an was du willst und wieviel du investieren möchtest.

LAch

So da ich gerade aus dem Fitnesstudio komme ruft jetzt meine BAdewanne nach mir.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. März 2009)

Ich schmeiße in dem Zusammenhang mal die Manitou R7 in die Runde...
Nicht sooo teuer, aber leicht. Geht leider etwas zu ungunsten der Steifigkeit, aber sonst ein feines Teil, würde ich sagen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (25. März 2009)

wenn jetzt alle mit federgabeln um sich werfen mach ich mit.

magura durin. gibts im bikemarkt recht günstig


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. März 2009)

Nabend Hannes

Hast du mal einen Link zu einer günstigen Durin? Ich würde sie immer noch als recht teuer bezeichnen...

Was ist aus deiner Scheibe geworden? Laut Signatur suchst du ja weiter... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wenn jetzt alle mit federgabeln um sich werfen mach ich mit.
> 
> magura durin. gibts im bikemarkt recht günstig



Hab ich funktioniert super gut!!!


----------



## acid-driver (25. März 2009)

klar:

Nr.1 

Nr.2 ist wie ich sehe aus dem leichtbau-verkaufsfred schon entfernt worden.
war aber n echtes schnÃ¤ppchen fÃ¼r 300â¬ in schwarz. die hÃ¤tte ich auch gerne gehabt.

scheibe ist in arbeit, habe aber diesen monat kein geld mehr


----------



## astral67 (25. März 2009)

Gut, dass der Monat schon fast vorbei ist...

Ausserdem, was macht Dich so sicher, dass am Samstag keine Durin unterm "Weihnachsbaum" steht?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> klar:
> 
> Nr.1
> 
> ...


350,- sind mir zu happig, 120mm auch 
Vielleicht habe ich sie deshalb übersehen... 

Hat dir der Verkäufer zugesagt oder mussteste absagen? Er wollte doch auch mit dir tauschen...

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (25. März 2009)

ne, er wollte nur ne neue scheibe tauschen. meine ist halt nunmal gebraucht 

für 27,50 wollte er sie verkaufen, was ok ist. aber wie gesagt, erst nächsten monat.

@ jens

ich bin mir recht sicher, dass ich ein navi unterm "weihnachtsbaum" haben werde 

haste rahmen geholt?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ne, er wollte nur ne neue scheibe tauschen. meine ist halt nunmal gebraucht
> 
> für 27,50 wollte er sie verkaufen, was ok ist. aber wie gesagt, erst nächsten monat.


Hmmm... das ist ja doof... 

Na ja, dann halt nächsten Monat 

Kai


----------



## acid-driver (25. März 2009)

naja ist ja eh für den zweiten laufradsatz, fahren kann ich ja, das zählt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> naja ist ja eh für den zweiten laufradsatz, fahren kann ich ja, das zählt


Das wusste ich ja nicht...
Dann iset ja halb so wild 

Kai


----------



## acid-driver (25. März 2009)

guckst du:


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. März 2009)

@ Hannes
Was soll mir das Bild zeigen? *aufmSchlauchsteh*

Kai


----------



## acid-driver (25. März 2009)

mein erstlaufrad mit der dafür vorgesehenen "richtigen" bremsscheibe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> mein erstlaufrad mit der dafür vorgesehenen "richtigen" bremsscheibe


Ach so 
Und diese Scheibe suchst du jetzt auch für deinen Zweit-LRS, ja?

Gruß Kai


----------



## acid-driver (25. März 2009)

genau, nur halt nicht die windcutter, sondern die originalscheibe, da ich die 160mm scheibe für hinten ja schon habe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> genau, nur halt nicht die windcutter, sondern die originalscheibe, da ich die 160mm scheibe für hinten ja schon habe


Jetzt habe auch ich es verstanden, Danke schön 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (26. März 2009)

tach zusammen,

mein trinkrucksack ist gekommen. nicht schlecht der hobel. jetzt brige ich mein bike weg, zwecks bremsenentlüftung.


@wencke, kai und seb. 

am samstag ab 20 uhr bei mir. 
bier, weinbrandt wodka und alkoholfreie getränke habe ich besorgt, bei spezialwünschen bitte ne nachricht schicken, oder selbst mitbringen


----------



## apoptygma (26. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @wencke, kai und seb.
> 
> am samstag ab 20 uhr bei mir.
> bier, weinbrandt wodka und alkoholfreie getränke habe ich besorgt, bei spezialwünschen bitte ne nachricht schicken, oder selbst mitbringen




Sollte, daher kündige ich das besser jetzt schon an, mein Zustand sich hier nicht bis Samstagfrüh verbessern (bin heute vorzeitg ausm Büro raus und komm grad vom Doc und lieg getz hier mit Ibus bis unter die Haarwurzeln vollgestopft auf der Couch), werd ich Dir das Geld für Kai´s und meine Karte überweisen und nicht mitkommen. Wo Kai dann pennt....ich weiss es jetzt ehrlich gesagt grad nicht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sollte, daher kündige ich das besser jetzt schon an, mein Zustand sich hier nicht bis Samstagfrüh verbessern ...werd ich...nicht mitkommen.




Wünsche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und gebe die Hoffnung noch nicht ganz auf, auch wenn ich schlimmstes befürchte... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## acid-driver (26. März 2009)

Wencke, stell dich ma nich so an, ja?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Wencke, stell dich ma nich so an, ja?


Hannes, halt dein Maul! 
Wencke verlässt die Arbeit sicher nicht wegen Faulitis vorzeitig... 

Kai


----------



## seppel82 (26. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sollte, daher kündige ich das besser jetzt schon an, mein Zustand sich hier nicht bis Samstagfrüh verbessern (bin heute vorzeitg ausm Büro raus und komm grad vom Doc und lieg getz hier mit Ibus bis unter die Haarwurzeln vollgestopft auf der Couch), werd ich Dir das Geld für Kai´s und meine Karte überweisen und nicht mitkommen. Wo Kai dann pennt....ich weiss es jetzt ehrlich gesagt grad nicht


 
du hast doch nur angst uns betrunken zu erleben
keine panik. der kai bleibt ja nüchtern und kann auf dich aufpassen
ansonsten hab ich nix gesagt und wünsch einfach nur gute besserung...


----------



## acid-driver (26. März 2009)

was habt ihr eigentlich für ein problem?

austeilen aber nicht einstecken können?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> was habt ihr eigentlich für ein problem?
> austeilen aber nicht einstecken können?


Ich habe kein Problem, wieso?
Mit gewissen Dingen, wurde mir gestern Abend berechtigterweise noch mal deutlichst vor Augen geführt, macht man keine WITZE und seien sie noch so spaßig gemeint!

Wo steht geschrieben, dass ich nicht einstecken kann? 

Kai


----------



## acid-driver (26. März 2009)

ich konnte mir auch von gewissen leuten anhören, ich sei damals nur übern lenker gefallen, weil ich n stunt-video von mir haben wollte oder n krankenschein oder was weiß ich noch alles.
und gewisse leute müssen das auch abkönnen.

du bist da mal aussen vor, du hast gerade gewisse person verteidigt, was auch prinzipiell gut ist, nur sollte man die hintergrundgeschichte(n) kennen.

ich denke, ich werde einfach wieder in meinen haard-fred gehen und mich dort zum biken verabreden.
dort ist wenigstens die wortwahl der mitleser/schreiber dem angemessener.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (26. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Wencke, stell dich ma nich so an, ja?




Sach ma, hast du nen Arsch offen oder was???????????????ß


----------



## apoptygma (26. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich konnte mir auch von gewissen leuten anhören, ich sei damals nur übern lenker gefallen, weil ich n stunt-video von mir haben wollte oder n krankenschein oder was weiß ich noch alles.
> und gewisse leute müssen das auch abkönnen.
> 
> du bist da mal aussen vor, du hast gerade gewisse person verteidigt, was auch prinzipiell gut ist, nur sollte man die hintergrundgeschichte(n) kennen.
> ...




Wo bitte hab ICH das seinerzeit gemacht? Wo?????

Das is ja der Kracher!


----------



## apoptygma (26. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem, wieso?
> Mit gewissen Dingen, wurde mir gestern Abend berechtigterweise noch mal deutlichst vor Augen geführt, macht man keine WITZE und seien sie noch so spaßig gemeint!
> 
> Wo steht geschrieben, dass ich nicht einstecken kann?
> ...




Lass gut sein Kai! Ja? Ich zieh daraus meine Konsequenzen!


----------



## eminem7905 (26. März 2009)

auch wenns nicht mein thread ist KLÄRT ES PER ICQ, schließlich wollen wir das noch mehr mit uns hier mitfahren. und auch hier sollten gewisse regeln eingehalten werden, sprich die forumsregeln!!!!

bis samstag ist noch lang, also einfach mal abwarten!!!

kai kann natürlich ohne probleme bei mir auf der couch pennen, das ist kein problem. 

aber wie gesagt bis samstag ist noch lang, gute besserung und stell dich nicht so an wie ne uschi


----------



## apoptygma (26. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> du hast doch nur angst uns betrunken zu erleben
> keine panik. der kai bleibt ja nüchtern und kann auf dich aufpassen
> ansonsten hab ich nix gesagt und wünsch einfach nur gute besserung...



Danke! Derzeit ist mein Aktionsradius Kopf eher nur noch auf geradeausgucken ausgerichtet, alles andere......

Wie gesagt, ich wollt nur Martin wissen lassen, das das mit den Karten im "schlimmsten" Fall geregelt wird von mir.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> kai kann natürlich ohne probleme bei mir auf der couch pennen, das ist kein problem


Ich überlege noch...
Aber vielen Dank für das Angebot 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (26. März 2009)

P.S.
Ich warte dann mal auf meine Original-Zitate mit den Stunt-Video´s.


----------



## apoptygma (26. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> auch wenns nicht mein thread ist KLÄRT ES PER ICQ, schließlich wollen wir das noch mehr mit uns hier mitfahren. und auch hier sollten gewisse regeln eingehalten werden, sprich die forumsregeln!!!!
> 
> bis samstag ist noch lang, also einfach mal abwarten!!!
> 
> ...



Ich habe nix mehr zu klären Martin! Daher hier und auch sonstwo Ende der Angelegenheit.


----------



## sonic3105 (26. März 2009)

jetzt kommt man von der Arbeit und liest das....
Bleibt doch mal Locker, @wencke, versteh das du ein wenig angepisst bist.
Aber immer ganz ruhig durch die Hose Atmen, er hats bestimmt nicht so gemeint. 

Hoffe dir gehts bald wieder besser.Gefallen sind wir sicher alle mal und da muss man mit dem Spot einfach mal Leben, auch wenn es ind einer Situation gerade vielleicht sehr sehr Ärgerlich ist. Aber was uns nicht umbringt macht uns nur stärker. Und auch du wirst soweit nicht zurückfallen.


----------



## eminem7905 (26. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


>



kannst du was besorgen???? 

ganz deine meinung, das schöne wetter hat noch nichtmal angefangen und schon wir hier rumgezickt. tragt es im wald aus!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> das schöne wetter hat noch nichtmal angefangen und schon wir hier rumgezickt


Vielleicht liegt es daran...


----------



## apoptygma (26. März 2009)

das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. ich bin grad durch den haardfred, wo hannes seinen sturz auf video hatte. zum einen hat keiner von den hier anwesenden auch nur ein negatives wort im fred da verlauten lassen, vielmehr schreibe ich da seit monaten nimmer. das wort "stunt" kam von chris und von hannes selbst. wo die fabel des gewollten Krankenscheins herkam, erschliesst sich mir immer noch nicht.

eod


----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Nachdem mein Chiro-Hausarzt mir getz heute morgen nach gefühlten 4 Std. Schlaf noch 2 Halswirbel wieder an Ort und Stelle gerückt hat , hoffe ich getz das Beste für morgen. 

Das Thema Biken allerdings werd ich wohl auch nächste Woche noch sein lassen müssen  wenn ich nicht in Gefahr laufen will, mir diese Wirbel gleich wieder durch ne blöde Bewegung rauszuschiessen (außerdem denk ich auch nicht, das unter der Tabletten-Fresserei Biken so prickelnd is)

Also Kai....ich denk ma, es könnte schon klappen morgen, allerdings werd ich wohl durch die Schmerzmittel wenig Alkohol zum Abschiessen brauchen  und tanzen is auch nicht.

So, und nun nur noch den Arbeitstag halbwegs rumbekommen und dann heim *seufz

Habt ebenso netten selbigen!


----------



## eminem7905 (27. März 2009)

WIR HABEN EIN TAXI!!!!!!!!!!!


und wenn du arbeiten kannst, dann geht feiern allemal.


----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

Ich sagte "...wenig Alk zum Abschiessen...."  Das heisst, der Abend wird für mich günstig und ihr habt KEIN Taxi.

Außerdem hab ich jetzt erst recht nen Grund zum saufen :-( und komme hoffentlich irgendwie heile nach Hause.

Weisst....ich hab eine etwas altmodische Einstellung zum krank feiern....dazu wars nen Freizeitunfall, die Nummer bring ich nicht. Dazu ist mein letzter KRankenschein in 2007 meine ich gewesen, für ganze 2 Tage. 

Und außerdem gibts irgendwas immer, was erledigt werden kann, und sei es wie heute nur Telefon mit schickem Headset  14 Uhr mach ich Schluss hier und gut.


----------



## eminem7905 (27. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Weisst....ich hab eine etwas altmodische Einstellung zum krank feiern....



klar, jeder entsprechend seiner generation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (27. März 2009)

Zwei Wirbel raus, Halswirbel?? 
Die einzuränken wenn du doch so unter verspannung bist nenn ich mutig. Aber scheint ja alles gut geklappt zuhaben.
Dann dürfte es jetzt ja nur noch ne ne Muskuläre sache sein, ich würde and einer stelle einfach ne Halskrause ummahcen um die NAcken und Halsmuskulatur entlasten zu können und Zuhause auf der rolle vorsichtig fahren.
Sollte sicherlich gehen.

Euch allen schonmal ein nettes We und hoffentlich besseres Wetter.
Wenn es besser werden sollte werde ich morgen von Schwerte richtung Hengsteysee fahren Hohensyburg rauf, richtung Wiitten durch den Wald und dann über Holzen weider zurück nach schwerte mit einer abschliessenden Runde durch den Schwerter Wald.


----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Zwei Wirbel raus, Halswirbel??
> Die einzuränken wenn du doch so unter verspannung bist nenn ich mutig. Aber scheint ja alles gut geklappt zuhaben.
> Dann dürfte es jetzt ja nur noch ne ne Muskuläre sache sein, ich würde and einer stelle einfach ne Halskrause ummahcen um die NAcken und Halsmuskulatur entlasten zu können und Zuhause auf der rolle vorsichtig fahren.
> Sollte sicherlich gehen.



Im Leben nicht 

Ich hab mein Herz grad mit 2 Paar Schuhen und ner Sommerhose getröstet . Ansonsten bekomm ich ja genug Zuspruch und liebe Worte immer vorm Schlafengehen


----------



## sonic3105 (27. März 2009)

Naja ich finde das ganze jetzt nicht so dramatsich wenn du langsam vor dich hin trampelst (was immerhin besser wäre als garnichts.)
mit Halskrause natürlich nur für die zeit auf dem rad....
Aber denke du wirst selbst am besten wissen was du wann wie machen kannst.
Bleibt nur ne Gute besserung zu wünschen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2009)

Guten Tag zusammen


apoptygma schrieb:


> [...]hoffe ich getz das Beste für morgen[...]


Na das klingt doch schon ganz anders, was die Prognose für den morgigen Abend angeht... 

Euch allen einen schönen Start ins Wochende,
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen
> 
> Na das klingt doch schon ganz anders, was die Prognose für den morgigen Abend angeht...
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe nur, das DU den Abend überlebst 

Ganz toll, ich hätte heute noch auf die Gästeliste gesetzt werden können...na ja, hab ich nen Kollegen von mir gemeldet. Sowas muss man ma vorher wissen


----------



## seppel82 (27. März 2009)

hab mal nen bisschen gestöbert wegen dem rennen im september. startpunkt is kurz vor der priorlinde. nur aufm anderen berg.. wird wohl nen 7km rundkurs mit vollgasbergabzieleinfahrt und nem hohen trailanteil .
ich find wir sollten in zukunft mal nen paar touren in der ecke starten (den martin verpflichte ich jetzt einfach mal. is ja seine hausrunde)
der genaue streckenverlauf wird leider erst am renntag bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> hab mal nen bisschen gestöbert wegen dem rennen im september. startpunkt is kurz vor der priorlinde. nur aufm anderen berg.. wird wohl nen 7km rundkurs mit vollgasbergabzieleinfahrt und nem hohen trailanteil .
> ich find wir sollten in zukunft mal nen paar touren in der ecke starten (den martin verpflichte ich jetzt einfach mal. is ja seine hausrunde)
> der genaue streckenverlauf wird leider erst am renntag bekannt gegeben.


Was meinst du, warum ich Wencke zum Start "drängen" wollte? Kann ich dir sagen. Ich will auch mal Leute bei einem Rennen anfeuern... 
Aber mal im Ernst
Für einen Start beim 2 oder 3h-Rennen in Hagen gilt ähnliches wie für einen Start beim Ruhrbike-Festival in Wetter- ist eher unwahrscheinlich.
Ein paar Touren in der Ecke können wir natürlich dennoch machen, keine Frage 

@ Wencke
Ich gehe bislang stark davon, den morgigen Tag zu überleben... Aber vielleicht bin ich ja übermorgen schlauer... 


			
				apoptygma schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz toll, ich hätte heute noch auf die Gästeliste gesetzt werden können...na ja, hab ich nen Kollegen von mir gemeldet. Sowas muss man ma vorher wissen


Wie meinen? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

Wie gesagt....Rundkurs, knapp 300 HM oder so pro Runde.....geh mal vonner Rundenzeit von 25-30 Minuten aus (und damit bisse wahrscheinlich schon gut), auf 3 Std gezogen...biste bei ungefähr 40 km und 1700 HM mit hohem Trailanteil....einfach mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen . 

Die Nummer wird "eng" sein, und ein gediegenes Hauen und Stechen der Lizenz- und super Hobbyfahrer sein. Die STrecke letztes JAhr in Hagen, und das denk ichn mal, wird Kai mir zustimmen, war schon recht schnell, aber mit weitaus weniger HM und technich, wie einige sagten, noch recht einfach (was andere dann schon wieder anders sehen)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie gesagt....Rundkurs, knapp 300 HM oder so pro Runde.....geh mal vonner Rundenzeit von 25-30 Minuten aus (und damit bisse wahrscheinlich schon gut), auf 3 Std gezogen...biste bei ungefähr 40 km und 1700 HM mit hohem Trailanteil....einfach mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen .
> 
> Die Nummer wird "eng" sein, und ein gediegenes Hauen und Stechen der Lizenz- und super Hobbyfahrer sein. Die STrecke letztes JAhr in Hagen, und das denk ichn mal, wird Kai mir zustimmen, war schon recht schnell, aber mit weitaus weniger HM und technich, wie einige sagten, noch recht einfach (was andere dann schon wieder anders sehen)


Ich erweitere die Rechnung noch mal eben:
7km/Runde; 30min Fahrzeit -> 14km/h im Schnitt
Von einem hohen Trailanteil ausgehend muss man wohl sagen, dass das noch recht flott ist.
Diese Rechnung ist allerdings eher "teilnahmebegünstigend"
Denn:
Langsamer fahren, heißt weniger fahren, heißt weniger anstrengend.
Allerdings erreicht man irgendwann einen Punkt, an dem die Teilnahme keinen Sinn mehr macht, weil man die anderen eh nur aufhält... 

Ich werde mir eine Teilnahme GRÜNDLICH überlegen, soviel steht fest.

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Langsamer fahren, heißt weniger fahren, heißt weniger anstrengend.
> Allerdings erreicht man irgendwann einen Punkt, an dem die Teilnahme keinen Sinn mehr macht, weil man die anderen eh nur aufhält...
> 
> Ich werde mir eine Teilnahme GRÜNDLICH überlegen, soviel steht fest.
> ...




Mein Reden!

Aber wie gesagt....ich unterstütze jeden moralisch und sonstwie, der aus unserer Truppe da starten will


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt....ich unterstütze jeden moralisch und sonstwie, der aus unserer Truppe da starten will


Was sich natürlich bei einem Rundenrennen eher anbietet als bei einem Rennen wie dem Ruhrbike-Festival...
Aber da mir deinerseits keine ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird, kann ich auch daheim bleiben... 
Sone Rennen sind aber unterm Strich nix für mich. Aber vielleicht lasse ich mich da ja doch blicken, mal schauen was bis dahin ist...
Bislang sage ich eher nein. Aber vielleicht kann mich Martin mit seiner Anmeldung ja zu einer Teilnahme überreden *herausforder*


			
				Race-Kralle88 schrieb:
			
		

> apoptygma schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um kurze Aufklärung wird gebeten...
Danke 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (27. März 2009)

also das hausrennen würde ich gerne mitmachen, hänge mich einfach an uwe dran 

ich frage mal die allianz wie in etwa die runde aussehen wird. aber ich denke pro runde werden es max. 150hm und der start wird in/auf eilperfeld sich befinden.


----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Um kurze Aufklärung wird gebeten...
> Danke
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ich hätte umsonst reinkommen können, ohne Karte, eben über Liste!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich hätte umsonst reinkommen können, ohne Karte, eben über Liste!


Danke 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> also das hausrennen würde ich gerne mitmachen, hänge mich einfach an uwe dran
> 
> ich frage mal die allianz wie in etwa die runde aussehen wird. aber ich denke pro runde werden es max. 150hm und der start wird in/auf eilperfeld sich befinden.



Es steht doch schon auf der Seite der Veranstaltung, das es 270 HM sind meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Es steht doch schon auf der Seite der Veranstaltung, das es 270 HM sind meine ich.


Wer will denn hier so kleinlich sein...? 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (27. März 2009)

> Nach der Premiere 2008 im Fleyer Wald mit dem Clubheim des TSV 1860 als Zentrum soll es dieses Jahr am Eilper Feld und auf der Anlage des TSV Fichte Hagen rund gehen. Termin ist am 5. und 6. September. Das gaben die Biker vom Team "Zee Aylienz" auf ihrer Jahreshauptversammlung bekannt.



ich glaube ich kenne schon die strecke, es gibt ne mörderische steigung, die ich bisher mit 1 pause genommen habe. es geht von delstern(kuhweide) hinauf bis zum eilper berg. die steigung hat es insich, weil sie sehr unregelmäßig ist, mal flacher mal steiler. kann das nächstemal die tour dorthin anbieten.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich glaube ich kenne schon die strecke, es gibt ne mörderische steigung, die ich bisher mit 1 pause genommen habe. es geht von delstern(kuhweide) hinauf bis zum eilper berg. die steigung hat es insich, weil sie sehr unregelmäßig ist, mal flacher mal steiler. kann das nächstemal die tour dorthin anbieten.


Wenn du unbedingt möchtest, können wir das mal machen 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Machen wir den Anstieg von oben oder von unten kommend...


----------



## eminem7905 (27. März 2009)

so könnte möglicherweise die strecke beim rennen in hagen 2009 aussehen. streckenführung rot gekennzeichnet und im uhrzeigersinn.


----------



## eminem7905 (27. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Machen wir *den Anstieg* von *oben* oder von unten *kommend*...



wenn du mir zeigst wie es geht einen ANSTIEG von oben kommen zu meistern dann machen wir es.


----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wenn du mir zeigst wie es geht einen ANSTIEG von oben kommen zu meistern dann machen wir es.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wenn du mir zeigst wie es geht einen ANSTIEG von oben kommen zu meistern dann machen wir es.


Boah, seid ihr alle kleinlich heute... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Boah, seid ihr alle kleinlich heute...
> 
> Kai




Du bist doch normalerweise der Korinthenkacker hier 

*Nasedreh


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du bist doch normalerweise der Korinthenkacker hier
> *Nasedreh


Habe ich mir auch grad so gedacht...
Ich dachte die Rollen sind verteilt.
Revolution oder was?


----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Habe ich mir auch grad so gedacht...
> Ich dachte die Rollen sind verteilt.
> Revolution oder was?



Ach, Deine Strafe für Alles gibbet morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach, Deine Strafe für Alles gibbet morgen


Ich habe doch gar nix gemacht... 

Kai...in Angst


----------



## Tasher82 (27. März 2009)

ja und wer ist hier sonst noch kleinlich?


----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ja und wer noch?



Für ne Strafe anstehen?


----------



## Tasher82 (27. März 2009)

fühlen sich ja die richtigen angesprochen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2009)

Wer macht den Richter oder simma in Guantanamo hier?

Kai
P.S.: Fragen über Fragen... ohne Antwort


----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

Is Vollmond oder was?



und
@Fabian
Ich könnte getz was sagen....machich aber nicht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Is Vollmond oder was?


Hörst du Wölfe heulen oder warum?

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (27. März 2009)

ich petze mal, 

der sascha macht ernst mit dem rennen ende september in eilpe, d.h. ich muss meinen fettpölsterchen einbläuen das sie sich wie muskeln verhalten sollen 

und da an dem rennen viele zuschauer aus meinem hood sein werden, darf ich mich nicht blamieren. 

also sobald das wetter besser wird, wird viel mehr fahrrad gefahren, habe da nen trick aber ich weiß nicht obs funktioniert, bis zum rennen mit zusatzgewichten (ca. 4-5 kg) fahren, und im rennen dann halt ohne, ich denke das könnte was bringen, auch wenns komisch klingt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2009)

@ Martin
Petze, Petze *mitdemFingeraufdichzeig* 
Der Trick ist super  Kannst auch die Schaltung verstellen oder Luft aus deinen Reifen lassen... Letzteres ist aber nicht gut für das Material, denke ich.

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

Da wir hier grad von seltsamen Dingen sprechen....

Ich muss noch zum Haare schneiden fällt mir grad ein


----------



## eminem7905 (27. März 2009)

für ne rasur sind die haare schon zu lang????


----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> für ne rasur sind die haare schon zu lang????



Sei SOFORT wieder charmant


----------



## seppel82 (27. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> also sobald das wetter besser wird, wird viel mehr fahrrad gefahren, habe da nen trick aber ich weiß nicht obs funktioniert, bis zum rennen mit zusatzgewichten (ca. 4-5 kg) fahren, und im rennen dann halt ohne, ich denke das könnte was bringen, auch wenns komisch klingt.


 
is ne tolle idee. ich werd dich dabei auf jeden fall unterstützen. du bist ab sofort für unser gepäck zuständig


----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

@Martin:
Sagst aber noch was Du an Kostenbeteiligung fürs Bier bekommst ja? 

Weiss aber immer noch nicht, was ich anziehen soll 

Aber zumdindest, welche Tablettenkombi eingeworfen wird....gut ersatzweise könnte man auch.....nee , besser nicht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2009)

Um es mal auf mich zu übertragen:


apoptygma schrieb:


> Weiss aber immer noch nicht,


wie ich aus der Nummer wieder rauskommen soll...

Die Klamottenfrage kläre ich auf meine Art *wiederletztePennerrumlauf* 
Na ja, sollte sich ansich was finden lassen, auch wenn ich nicht mal im Ansatz weiß, in welche Richtung es gehen soll...
Warum zerbreche ich mir darüber eigentlich den Kopf?

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Um es mal auf mich zu übertragen:
> 
> wie ich aus der Nummer wieder rauskommen soll...
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, Jeans, Sneaker, T-Shirt und Hemd offen drübber geht immer


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Jeans, Sneaker, T-Shirt und Hemd offen drübber geht immer


Werd mal sehen, was sich noch retten lässt... 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (27. März 2009)

http://www.maxmoritz.de/

klamotten, schwer zu sagen, halt ein wenig winterlich??? kein plan. eher locker und lässig. 


so gehe schafen, denn ich muss um 6.45 wach sein, denn da beginnt das f1-quali und ich muss es sehen. 

gute nacht.


----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Werd mal sehen, was sich noch retten lässt...
> 
> Kai




Wie gesagt, es ist da eher mit  gediegener Kleidung zu rechnen und nem Altersdurchschnitt von 25-35 rum...würde ich getz ma sagen.


----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> http://www.maxmoritz.de/
> 
> klamotten, schwer zu sagen, halt ein wenig winterlich??? kein plan. eher locker und lässig.
> 
> ...



Schlaf gut! Winterlich??????

 Quatsch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> apoptygma schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Weiss aber immer noch nicht
> ...





apoptygma schrieb:


> Altersdurchschnitt von 25-35 rum


Gut, ich bin zu jung dafür, schon mal ein ganz guter Ansatz. Weitere Vorschläge?

Kai...sucht weiter


----------



## seppel82 (28. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gut, ich bin zu jung dafür, schon mal ein ganz guter Ansatz. Weitere Vorschläge?
> 
> Kai...sucht weiter


 
gekniffen wird nich. hab auch keinen bock auf die geisteskranken möchtegern-musiker... müssen wir halt durch. wird bestimmt trotzdem lustig


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2009)

Guten Miorgen


seppel82 schrieb:


> gekniffen wird nich. hab auch keinen bock auf die geisteskranken möchtegern-musiker... müssen wir halt durch. wird bestimmt trotzdem lustig


Na wenn es mal nur die "geisteskranken möchtegern-musiker" wären... Darüber hinaus hast du noch den Alkohol... 
Aber davon ab, gekniffen wird natürlich nicht. Wollte es aber wenigstens nicht unversucht lassen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (28. März 2009)

kannst ja auch alkohol haben, so ist es nicht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> kannst ja auch alkohol haben, so ist es nicht.


Ich weiß, aber verzichte dennoch. Wird auch so gehen, hoffentlich...

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (28. März 2009)

So melde mich dann auch mal wdier zu wort, 
habe gerade eine anfrage für Sundern gestellt und hoffe ich bekomme noch einen Platz für die Kurzstrecke. 
@Martin
keine Angst, weiss noch nicht ob ich in Hagen an den Start gehe, werde das eher Kurzfristig enscheiden und wenn wir vorher mal die Strecke sehen dann wäre das ein riesen vorteil, damit man so ungefähr weiss wo man steht.
Nette grüße an alle und nen schönen Samstag.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So melde mich dann auch mal wdier zu wort,
> habe gerade eine anfrage für Sundern gestellt und hoffe ich bekomme noch einen Platz für die Kurzstrecke.
> @Martin
> keine Angst, weiss noch nicht ob ich in Hagen an den Start gehe, werde das eher Kurzfristig enscheiden und wenn wir vorher mal die Strecke sehen dann wäre das ein riesen vorteil, damit man so ungefähr weiss wo man steht.
> Nette grüße an alle und nen schönen Samstag.


Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es mit dem Startplatz für Sundern noch klappt 

Aber nicht, daste für Hagen den Anmeldezeitpunkt auch verpasst, ne 
Sicher schadet es nicht, die Strecke zu kennen, aber du brauchst es nicht im Kopf, sondern in den Beinen. Aber das wirste schon hinkriegen... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (28. März 2009)

mein problem ist eher das ich mich so garnicht einschätzen kann wie es im renntempo mit meiner Fitness bestimmt ist.
deshalb warte ich auch noch mit der Anmeldung, weil das höhenprofil in hagen scheint doch schon ne dicke nummer zusein.
eventuell griefe ich dann eher auf den cc in werdhol zurück der bei weitem nicht siese ausmasse hat.
(falls er stattfindet)
dazu werde ich wohl 40 km P-weg an den Start gehen.

Wollte mich gerade auf der page für Sundernnachmelden aber auchd as ist nicht möglich da ich das feld rennen nicht mehr ausfüllen kann.


----------



## apoptygma (28. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wollte mich gerade auf der page für Sundernnachmelden aber auchd as ist nicht möglich da ich das feld rennen nicht mehr ausfüllen kann.



Guten Morgääääääääääääähn *rumstreck

Sundern wirste wenn nur noch vor Ort melden können. Da ich weiss, das Steffen aus der Hobby raus in die 100er will, würde ja nen Platz frei werden, wenn er vor Ort Ummeldet. Ist natürlich alles rein Spekulatius 

*gähn

Muss ersma wach werden...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> mein problem ist eher das ich mich so garnicht einschätzen kann wie es im renntempo mit meiner Fitness bestimmt ist.


Bergauf passt es gut. Allzu schlecht sollte es also nicht sein. Bergrunter entscheidet mehr die Fahrtechnik als die Fitness. Wie es da bei dir aussieht, kann ich gerade nicht beurteilen.


sonic3105 schrieb:


> deshalb warte ich auch noch mit der Anmeldung, weil das höhenprofil in hagen scheint doch schon ne dicke nummer zusein.


Du kannst ja die genaue Runde vorm Rennen abfahren und dann entscheiden, wie du fährst. Durch kommt man immer irgendwie 


sonic3105 schrieb:


> eventuell griefe ich dann eher auf den cc in werdhol zurück der bei weitem nicht siese ausmasse hat.
> (falls er stattfindet)


Bange machen gilt nicht. Hagen ist doch erst im September! 


sonic3105 schrieb:


> dazu werde ich wohl 40 km P-weg an den Start gehen.


Soll auch super sein, wie man so hört. Bin es noch nicht selbst gefahren. Allerdings ist das Rennen soweit ich weiß auch immer recht schnell ausgebucht. Überlege dir eine Anmeldung also am besten schon bevor die Anmeldung öffnet, wenn es nicht schon zu spät ist 


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wollte mich gerade auf der page für Sundernnachmelden aber auchd as ist nicht möglich da ich das feld rennen nicht mehr ausfüllen kann.


Probiere es einfach über die Ummeldung von einem anderen Fahrer. Vielleicht klappt es ja noch...

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (28. März 2009)

die mögliche strecke habe ich mal gepostet, können die mal abfahren, incl. der shice steigung.


----------



## sonic3105 (28. März 2009)

@kai, 
ja Probiere gerade den Herrn aus dem anderem Thread zu erreichen und hoffe das ich vielleicht den Startplatz haben kann.
danke dir schonmal vielmals dafür.

P-Weg ist die Anmeldung erst im April, soweit ich weiss
und dafür werde ich mich auch frühzeitig anmelden.
Hoffe noch immer das sich dort ein paar von euch beteiligen 

Ansonsten für das rennen in werdohl hab ich noch garnix gesehen.also was zeit und usw 2009 angeht...
vielleicht fidnet es ja auch garnicht statt wer weiss


----------



## apoptygma (28. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> die mögliche strecke habe ich mal gepostet, können die mal abfahren, incl. der shice steigung.



Meinste nicht, das das sehr spekulativ is?

Hier im Fleyer Wald wurde die Strecke mehr als Kreuz und quer durch Geholz abgeflattert, ich kann mir also nicht vorstellen, das die Aylienz da auf Wanderrouten bleiben  Selbst einen Wurzeltrail hier im FW habe ich über 3 Fahrten durch den Wald versucht, wiederzufinden 

Aber ihr Jungs seit ja Jäger und Sammler, als jagt und sammelt


----------



## apoptygma (28. März 2009)

Wichtiges zum Vormittag:

Schuhinventur: 25

Und es is nichtmal Sommer 

und die Sport- und Radschuhe und Sneaker sind auch nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai,
> ja Probiere gerade den Herrn aus dem anderem Thread zu erreichen und hoffe das ich vielleicht den Startplatz haben kann.
> danke dir schonmal vielmals dafür.


Na ja, letzte Info war, dass der Platz noch zu haben ist. Von daher sollte das eigentlich hinhauen. Ich finde es zumindest doof, einen Platz anzubieten und dann nicht Bescheid zu sagen, wenn der Platz vergeben ist...


sonic3105 schrieb:


> P-Weg ist die Anmeldung erst im April, soweit ich weiss
> und dafür werde ich mich auch frühzeitig anmelden.
> Hoffe noch immer das sich dort ein paar von euch beteiligen


Meine aktive Teilnahme hängt auch vom Renntermin, der Höhe des Startgelds,... ab. Wenn es passt, spricht wenig dagegen, ansich zumidnest.


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ansonsten für das rennen in werdohl hab ich noch garnix gesehen.also was zeit und usw 2009 angeht...
> vielleicht fidnet es ja auch garnicht statt wer weiss


Das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Habe nur die Info, dass es nach "Kyrill" mal ein Jahr nicht war. Aber ansich sollte sich das ja so langsam erledigt haben, denke ich. Wüsste sonst nicht, warum sie es nicht mehr machen sollten, weil das Rennen doch ansich recht beliebt war, wenn man sieht, wie schnell alle Plätze weg sind...

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (28. März 2009)

Start ist im Septmber 12-13 weiss jetzt nicht gneua wann die Bikder dort starten da dort ja auch MArathon gelaufen wird.
Also mich würds fruen wenn noch nen paar mitfhren. Link zum thema startgeld ist ja auch da.


----------



## apoptygma (28. März 2009)

So, nach 2-stündigen Überlegungen steht auch mein Outfit für heute Abend 

"Hölle Hölle Hölle"


----------



## eminem7905 (28. März 2009)

@wencke kai und sebastian

wenn ihr chips und so willt, dann KAUFEN, habe nur chili con carne und weißbrot


----------



## apoptygma (28. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @wencke kai und sebastian
> 
> wenn ihr chips und so willt, dann KAUFEN, habe nur chili con carne und weißbrot



Bleib mir wech mit dem fettigen Zeuch....wenn ich schon Trainingsverbot habe, dann mussich nicht noch fett werden 

Chilli is geiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil *freu!


----------



## seppel82 (28. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @wencke kai und sebastian
> 
> wenn ihr chips und so willt, dann KAUFEN, habe nur chili con carne und weißbrot


 
also mir reicht chili und bier. kann aber gerne noch irgendwas mitbringen. müsster nur sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (28. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> also mir reicht chili und bier. kann aber gerne noch irgendwas mitbringen. müsster nur sagen...



Mitbringen is auch kein Thema bei mir....ich hol Kai eh so zu 7 vom Bahnhof ab...da hat Penny noch auf....bringen dann nur seine Sachen eben nach mirf und kommen dann mippem Bus. Macht mehr Sinn als da Auto morgen ers wieder abholen zu müssen.

Ich schliesse mich meinem Vorredner an, Chilli und Bier langt auch mir völlig


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> wenn ihr chips und so willt, dann KAUFEN, habe nur chili con carne und weißbrot


Also ich brauche es ansich auch nicht. Zumal Chips eh nicht mein Fall sind. Wie schon mal gesagt: Wenn schon, dann bitte süß, wahlweise auch sauer. Scharf muss ich auch nicht haben, aber werden wir schon hinkriegen. 

Kai
@ Wencke
Hab meinen Perso gefunden. Auch wenn mein Zimmer vielleicht nicht so aussieht, ICH weiß wo die Sachen liegen!


----------



## seppel82 (28. März 2009)

@wencke & kai 
ich werd wohl mittem auto fahrn. keine lust auf bus... soll ich euch irgendwo auflesen?


----------



## apoptygma (28. März 2009)

Ahso....Sascha wird wohl den Startplatz haben in Sundern . Haben dann noch einen mit Ehrgeiz inne Teamwertung 

Na das wird nen Spässken....

So, ich werd getz ma ne Runde inne Wanne.....bis später.

P.S.
Kai sag mir bitte Bescheid, wann ich Dich abholen soll am BHF, also wann Du da ankomms....


----------



## apoptygma (28. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> @wencke & kai
> ich werd wohl mittem auto fahrn. keine lust auf bus... soll ich euch irgendwo auflesen?




....also wenn Du den Umweg fahren möchtest... 

PM kommt!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> P.S. Kai sag mir bitte Bescheid, wann ich Dich abholen soll am BHF, also wann Du da ankomms....


Wenn der Zug pünktlich ist, bin ich um 19:19 Uhr am Hagener Hbf. 18:55Uhr wäre ein Zug eher... Wenn ich nix anderes höre/lese, bin ich um 19:19Uhr am Hbf

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Jo, habe Sascha für Sundern schon fest als Windschattenspender eingeplant


----------



## apoptygma (28. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn der Zug pünktlich ist, bin ich um 19:19 Uhr am Hagener Hbf. 18:55Uhr wäre ein Zug eher... Wenn ich nix anderes höre/lese, bin ich um 19:19Uhr am Hbf
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Jo, habe Sascha für Sundern schon fest als Windschattenspender eingeplant




Sei 18:55 da, nur für den fall, das ich ma wieder nicht fertig werde...Seb holt uns um 20 Uhr hier bei mir ab


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> 18:55


*notier*

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> *notier*
> 
> Gruß Kai



Steh dann zu 19 Uhr anne Taxis rum


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Steh dann zu 19 Uhr anne Taxis rum


Jo, so machen wir es 
Hoffentlich werde ich das nicht bereuen... *aufdieFaustbeiß*
Nee, wird sicher super werden mit euch 

Bis gleich dann mal, ne
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (28. März 2009)

Und wehe Du bist nicht pünktlich 

So, ich habe auch meine Kernsanierung hinter mir  Auch wenn mein Arm xxxxxxx aussieht, aber wat solls.

Jetzt bin ich fit für Onkel Jürgen *gröööööl

Ohweia...


----------



## sonic3105 (28. März 2009)

wünsche euch nen schönen abend, 
ich werd jetzt erstmal essen machen, 
nach dem training habe ich mir das verdient. 
Und ja so wie es gerade aussieht sollte das mit sudner klappen
Warte nun auf weitere Infos bezüglich des Ummeldens.


----------



## apoptygma (28. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> wünsche euch nen schönen abend,
> ich werd jetzt erstmal essen machen,
> nach dem training habe ich mir das verdient.
> Und ja so wie es gerade aussieht sollte das mit sudner klappen
> Warte nun auf weitere Infos bezüglich des Ummeldens.




Ja, nach nem Training hab ich auch oft nen Bärenhunger 

Ich muss wech.....


----------



## sonic3105 (28. März 2009)

@martin, wäre das nicht was für dich??
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/178253/cat/18


----------



## eminem7905 (28. März 2009)

jo, 
nicht schlecht, ne ü´berlegung wert. ich glaube morgen kaufe ich sie.


----------



## sonic3105 (29. März 2009)

Los Los ich will die Schmutzigen Dinge wissen die gestern abgelaufen sind.....


----------



## eminem7905 (29. März 2009)

main, 

vettel der arsch schießt kubica raus, trottel!!!!!!!

ich hätte da ein paar interessante fotos zu bieten. gegen gebot!!!


----------



## sonic3105 (29. März 2009)

Ach der Kubcia hat jawohl auch nicht wirklich viel Platz gelassen.
Vettel war ja wohl doch schon fast auf dem rasen.
Denke Schuld hatten beide ein wenig, Aber vorbei gekommen wäre er eh noch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. März 2009)

Moin zusammen 

Fícken! *grööööööl*

Was ein Abend, was ne Nacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mein Dank gilt zunächst Wencke für die Einladung, dann Sebastian für die Fahrt zu Martin und Martin für die zur Verfügungstellung seiner sanitären Anlagen  Ich übertreibe nicht, wenn ich sage, es war ein kleiner Urlaub für mich 

Nee, war super mit euch, ehrlich. Ob ich das noch mal brauche, kann ich derzeit aber noch nicht sagen.  Den alten Krause hätten wir natürlich ansich mitnehmen *müssen*, aber der dumme Wendler oder wie der sich schimpft hat seine Sache auch nicht schlecht gemacht. 
Sie liebt den Dj und wir hassen dich! Oder wie war das? 

Erholt euch gut, es scheint vereinzelt Bedarf zu bestehen *schweig*

Angenehmen Sonntag noch,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (29. März 2009)

So , freut mich das ihr nen Schönen Abend hattet.

Ich für meinen teil war bis gerade fleissig und habe meine Kilometer aufgrund des wechselhaften Wetters mal ins 3Fitnesstudio aufs Fahrrad ergometer verlegt.
Daten:
30km/ Hügel/52Min /tritt fq 90-118/ Watt 80 bis 240/Hfq 140-173
PAuse 10 Min
35 km/ Flach 1std /tritt fq 90-100/ Hfq 110-120

Wem geht es den nachdem gestrigen Abend schlecht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wem geht es den nachdem gestrigen Abend schlecht


Also mir geht es super, Danke der Nachfrage 
Von Krawallski (Martin) und Smoking Seppel (Sebastian) habe ich noch nix gehört. Nach dem Ausschlussverfahren bleiben also nicht mehr viele Möglichkeiten über  Na ja, sie hatte halt Magenschmerzen und war nicht ganz so gut drauf. Was aber auch einfach an der Tageszeit in Relation zur "Aufstehzeit" liegen konnte 
Das kann sie dir selbst besser sagen, denke ich 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (29. März 2009)

Krawallski?? Smoking Seppel.... Wie sind die NAmen bloss Zustande gekommen??


----------



## eminem7905 (29. März 2009)

also mir geht es super, war ja schon um 8 uhr wach um formel 1 zu schauen, und im garten war ich auch schon. fahrrad fahren geht ja nicht, da mein bike bei fahrradhändler ist um die bremsen zu entlüften. denke aber das ich wieder ab dienstag fahren kann.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Krawallski?? Smoking Seppel.... Wie sind die NAmen bloss Zustande gekommen??


Krawallski ist eine Kreation von Sebastian. Wir kennen jetzt Martins Nachnamen und das ist die leicht abgewandelte Form. 
Smoking Seppel kam mir in den Sinn. Weiß auch nicht, wie ich darauf komme... *amKopfkratz* 

Gruß Kai,
dem gestern kein neuer Name zu teil wurde. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## seppel82 (29. März 2009)

so. ich leb wieder geht doch nix über ne ordentliche mütze schlaf..
war wirklich lustig gestern; schreit nach ner wiederholung (die beiden geisteskranken antimusiker lassen wir mal weg)
werd jetzt mal duschen und dann mittem bike richtung auto fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. März 2009)

Ach Sebastian, auch schon wieder wach? 

@ all
Mal eben eine Frage:
Waren die Fotos für den Heimgebrauch gedacht oder werden die veröffentlicht? *zitter*

Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (29. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ach Sebastian, auch schon wieder wach?
> 
> @ all
> Mal eben eine Frage:
> ...


 
Fotos ??? scheiss alk


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Fotos ??? scheiss alk


Ja, mit den Nutten, weißt du nicht mehr?

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (29. März 2009)

ich kann in der luft schweben


----------



## seppel82 (29. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, mit den Nutten, weißt du nicht mehr?
> 
> Kai


 
Ähmmm


----------



## seppel82 (29. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich kann in der luft schweben


 
Martin !
Drogen sind böse !!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich kann in der luft schweben


Was immer du genommen hast, nimm nächstes Mal weniger davon 


seppel82 schrieb:


> Ähmmm


Also ich weiß nix mehr davon und wollte einfach nur fragen, ob ich was verpasst habe...
Aber scheinbar ja nicht.
Danke 

Kai


----------



## seppel82 (29. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was immer du genommen hast, nimm nächstes Mal weniger davon
> 
> Also ich weiß nix mehr davon und wollte einfach nur fragen, ob ich was verpasst habe...
> Aber scheinbar ja nicht.
> ...


 
Dann bin ich beruhigt. wie haste das gestern nur mit uns ausgehalten ?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich beruhigt. wie haste das gestern nur mit uns ausgehalten ?


Als Pussy verschrien, bin ich tief in meinem Herzen doch ein harter Hund 

Kai
P.S.: Hast du ernsthaft geglaubt, du könntest mich aus der Ruhe bringen? Ich bitte dich


----------



## apoptygma (29. März 2009)

Guten Morgen....Tag.....wat weiss ich. 

Ich fange mal so an....

Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, die Magenprobleme von der Kombi Diclofenac und Bier kämen zeitnah, wenn überhaupt.....kamen sie nicht 

Ein absolut geiler Abend, das zu allererst, mit einem hervorragenden Gastgeber, einem sehr tapferen Kai, einem Sebastian, der, so glaube ich, einiges von mir ertragen musste (bevor Kai mich dann in ein Taxi gesetzt hat *gg, irgendwann so gegen 5 Uhr)

Sorry für alles und auch wieder nix....denn ich hatte Spass. Mir fehlt nur der Rückweg im Taxi irgendwie, aber ich weiss noch, was es gekostet hat 

Gut, der finsete Teil kam dann ab 11 Uhr heute morgen, auf welchen ich nicht näher eingehen will . Kopfschmerzen sind nur so lange schön, solange man die Tabletten auch drin behält und sich auf Ausgang der Sache freut. Ich bin, wie man gerade unschwer erkennen kann, gerade erst aus dem Bett gekommen und versuche grad, was zu essen  und bin wahrscheinlich dehydriert 

Aber.....das müssen und sollten wir wiederholen , aber diesmal bitte mit MUSIK!!! Sebastian und ich scheinen da ja eher so auf einer Wellenlänge zu liegen (auch wenn Status Quo nicht in den 50ern Erfolg hatten , sie liefen ja zumindest)

So, soviel zu mir......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (29. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> so. ich leb wieder geht doch nix über ne ordentliche mütze schlaf..
> war wirklich lustig gestern; schreit nach ner wiederholung (die beiden geisteskranken antimusiker lassen wir mal weg)
> werd jetzt mal duschen und dann mittem bike richtung auto fahren!




Danke nochmal 




P.S.
Ja ja, da möchten alle getz ma wissen wofür ne? Sag ich nicht, weiss er aber denk ich


----------



## apoptygma (29. März 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Fotos ??? scheiss alk



Ja Photos.....ich muss mal mein Handy anwerfen...!

Viel sehen dürfte man nicht....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Guten Morgen....Tag.....wat weiss ich.
> 
> Ich fange mal so an....
> 
> ...


Ich würde soweit gehen und sagen, dass du nicht mehr wusstest, was das Taxi gekostet hat...  Auch wusstest du nicht, wann du nach Hause gekommen bist. Aber lassen wir das! Mich hat gewundert, dass du noch wusstest, wo dein Haus wohnt. Stramme Leistung 

In Sachen Zusage für Wiederholung bin ich *GANZ* vorsichtig! Vielleicht ja nächstes Mal einfach bei Martin zu Hause...  Als Termin schlage ich den 25.4. vor 

Gruß kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja Photos.....ich muss mal mein Handy anwerfen...!
> 
> Viel sehen dürfte man nicht....


Lass mal besser 

Da bin ich ja beruhigt...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (29. März 2009)

Boah Krawallski....wo hattest Du die Hand bei der dunkelhaarigen Maus auf dem einen Bild....ich mein, man sieht ja nicht viel drauf, aber das.... 

Nee, jetzt wo langsam das Leben in meinen Körper zurück kommt....


----------



## apoptygma (29. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich würde soweit gehen und sagen, dass du nicht mehr wusstest, was das Taxi gekostet hat...  Auch wusstest du nicht, wann du nach Hause gekommen bist. Aber lassen wir das! Mich hat gewundert, dass du noch wusstest, wo dein Haus wohnt. Stramme Leistung
> 
> In Sachen Zusage für Wiederholung bin ich *GANZ* vorsichtig! Vielleicht ja nächstes Mal einfach bei Martin zu Hause...  Als Termin schlage ich den 25.4. vor
> 
> Gruß kai



Ey....mir hat keiner gesagt, wann wir abgehauen sind, woher sollte ich da wissen wie spät es war, als wir hier angekommen sind. Zum Taxi habe ich gesagt....dat hat so zwischen 10,20 und 10,70 gekostet  

Und außerdem, ha, ich detailverliebtes Ding. Hat uns der Taxifahrer noch gefragt: "Sie hatten doch angerufen?" Und ich geistesgegewärtig: "Natürlich"


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ey....mir hat keiner gesagt, wann wir abgehauen sind, woher sollte ich da wissen wie spät es war, als wir hier angekommen sind. Zum Taxi habe ich gesagt....dat hat so zwischen 10,20 und 10,70 gekostet
> 
> Und außerdem, ha, ich detailverliebtes Ding. Hat uns der Taxifahrer noch gefragt: "Sie hatten doch angerufen?" Und ich geistesgegewärtig: "Natürlich"


Mir hat auch keiner gesagt wie spät es war und ich wusste es 
Ich habe das Taxi nicht bezahlt und WUSSTE den GENAUEN Betrag.
Aber lassen wir das besser einfach 

Jo, dein "Natürlich" war genial.  Ich dachte einfach nur: "Fahr, min Jung, ich will hier wech!" 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (29. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mir hat auch keiner gesagt wie spät es war und ich wusste es
> Ich habe das Taxi nicht bezahlt und WUSSTE den GENAUEN Betrag.
> Aber lassen wir das besser einfach
> 
> ...



Lüch nicht, du dachtest wohl eher "Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahr Du Spast, die Olle muss nach Hause"


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Lüch nicht, du dachtest wohl eher "Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahr Du Spast, die Olle muss nach Hause"


Sag doch sowas nicht... 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (29. März 2009)

ihr seit zum schiessen


----------



## tommi1223 (29. März 2009)

Klingt ja nach ne Mords-Gaudi die ihr da Veranstaltet habt.Ich war gestern ned so lang weg,dafür heute fleißig unterwegs, KILO und meter sammeln .Ich hab jetzt auch das Perfekte Rezept für ne ordentliche Runde.
Man nehme eine Portion: 

Wetter der Sorte so lala (Sonne/Regen/Graupel),
 Sternenkrieger Reloaded-In Ungeklärter Richtung , 
****-wo-is-mein-Bremsdruck hin das in Kombination mit 50Sachen, garniere das ganze mit ner großen Portion Matsch und Wasser.

Und Tata, Fertig ist die Gaudi-Runde Deluxe.Bilder stell ich jetzt besser nicht rein, will ja das ihr euer essen behaltet .
Noch die Kurze Info zum Schluss : 50km, 750hm 2h20.

Wünsch euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntagabend und nen guten Start in die neue Woche.


gruß tommi


----------



## apoptygma (29. März 2009)

Dir ebenso großer....auf das Du bald mal wieder zu uns stößt 




tommi1223 schrieb:


> Klingt ja nach ne Mords-Gaudi die ihr da Veranstaltet habt.Ich war gestern ned so lang weg,dafür heute fleißig unterwegs, KILO und meter sammeln .Ich hab jetzt auch das Perfekte Rezept für ne ordentliche Runde.
> Man nehme eine Portion:
> 
> Wetter der Sorte so lala (Sonne/Regen/Graupel),
> ...


----------



## eminem7905 (30. März 2009)

morgäääään,

geil heute ohne prob. aus dem bett gekommen, heute und morgen wird lange gearbeitet, damit ich ab mittwoch zeit für touren haben werde. denke das ich mittwoch ab 15 uhr biken kann und donnerstag und freitag schon gegen 14 uhr biken werde.

also lets the tourenplannung start!!!! 

mittwoch gehts mit sebastian los, ich denke trefpunkt ist an der hinnenwiese, wir wollen richtung eilper berg, ein paar trails erkunden, wer kommt mit, wie schauen die nachfolgenden tage aus????


----------



## mistermoo (30. März 2009)

mittwoch könnte ich dabei sein, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt


----------



## eminem7905 (30. März 2009)

ist doch super, dann könnten wir uns hier in elpe treffen und würden dann richtung hinnenwiese zu seb. fahren. 

DAS WETTER IST SO GEILOMAT, HIER IM BÜRO HABEN ALLE VOLL DIE GEILE LAUNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



oder sebastian kommt auch nach eilpe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (30. März 2009)

Also ich sinnier über vorgezogenen Urlaub ab Freitag schon. Mittwoch werd ich das nicht schaffen , selbst wenn ich um 6 anfange, vor allem nicht, wenn ich Freitag schon in Urlaub gehe, da ist Vorarbeiten angesagt.

Ich werd aber versuchen, ab morgen direkt nach dem Büro noch 1-2 Std. raus zu kommen, also so quasi ab 17 Uhr rum los.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich werd aber versuchen, ab morgen direkt nach dem Büro noch 1-2 Std. raus zu kommen, also so quasi ab 17 Uhr rum los.


Interessant *mitwill* 

Also ich bin heute verdammich unsanft aus dem Bett gefallen...  Boah war/bin ich müde. Aber ich war nicht allein. Und gute Laune konnte ich auch nicht wirklich verspüren... Das Wetter war aber wirklich sehr schön heute. Der Vormittag gefühlt einen Ticken besser, aber das ist ja irgendwie immer so...

Ich war heute 50,51km in 2:13h unterwegs. Natürlich Straße, mit dem Ziel, Kilometer zu machen, wie so oft...

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (30. März 2009)

HAllo zusammen, ich 
hab heute Pause und frue mich dennoch über das gute WETTER

Für mich gehts erst Mittwoch aufs rad, wohin genau weiss ich noch nicht.
denke das ich GA auf der Strasse drehe und dann vielleicht ein kleinen abstecher in den Wald, aber nur ganz vielleicht.

Ansonsten geniesst das Wetter


----------



## eminem7905 (30. März 2009)

und man mag es kaum glauben, ich bin noch im büro, seit 7 uhr, versuche stunden zu machen, um zum ende der woche das wetter besser geniesen zu können. 

aloah!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> um zum ende der woche das wetter besser geniesen zu können.
> 
> aloah!


Klingt gut 
Da bereitet sich wohl einer ernsthaft auf das Rennen im September vor... 

Gruß Kai
.


----------



## apoptygma (30. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Interessant *mitwill*




Wie gesagt, wieder langsame abtasten des Materials. Ansich müsste ich auf die Rolle, werde aber eher versuchen, im GA2 Bereich nen Stündchen zu kurven...natürlich Asphalt


----------



## eminem7905 (30. März 2009)




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wieder langsame abtasten des Materials. Ansich müsste ich auf die Rolle, werde aber eher versuchen, im GA2 Bereich nen Stündchen zu kurven...natürlich Asphalt


Letzteres klingt super 
Wann also wo? Oder willste alleine fahren? 

Heute war ich voll schnell irgendwie, fühlte sich aber gar nicht so an... Vielleicht liegt es ja an den Höhenmetern, die ich heute nur reduziert gefressen habe... Und, aufgepasst: meine Kurbel war weitgehend leise 
Ich habe also doch ziemlich viel Muskelmasse am Oberschenkel verloren...  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. März 2009)

@ Martin
Was ist mit dem Bike? 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (30. März 2009)

an deiner stelle würde ich mir nochmal den start in sudern überlegen. bevor du dort total versagst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> an deiner stelle würde ich mir nochmal den start in sudern überlegen. bevor du dort total versagst.


Nein Martin, du kriegst meinen Startplatz nicht! 

Wobei das letztlich eine Frage des Geldes ist... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. März 2009)

Nee ich denk, das ich meine Runde morgen allein drehe. Zum einen weiss ich ja nicht, wann ich genau hier los komme, zum andere nicht, wie lange ich fahre. Wenn ich nach ner Stunde den Kanal, aus welchen Gründen auch immer voll habe, fahr ich eben heim.

Davon ab is GA fahren für mich fast auch immer nur allein möglich....hast ja gesehen, was aus der letzten GA/Renegerations Runde wurde...1100 HM


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee ich denk, das ich meine Runde morgen allein drehe. Zum einen weiss ich ja nicht, wann ich genau hier los komme, zum andere nicht, wie lange ich fahre. Wenn ich nach ner Stunde den Kanal, aus welchen Gründen auch immer voll habe, fahr ich eben heim.
> Davon ab is GA fahren für mich fast auch immer nur allein möglich....hast ja gesehen, was aus der letzten GA/Renegerations Runde wurde...1100 HM


*KissenzumReinheulensuch* 
Ich habe zu der Tour nur 240 (?) Höhenmeter und etwa 30km beigesteuert... 

Wer nicht will, der hat schon 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> *KissenzumReinheulensuch*
> Ich habe zu der Tour nur 240 (?) Höhenmeter und etwa 30km beigesteuert...
> 
> Wer nicht will, der hat schon
> ...




Nee lass mich morgen ersma ne Runde allein die Luft schnuppern .

Hab gestern schöne Musik geschickt bekommen, die mag ich dann in Ruhe durchhören, hier komm ich ja zu nix...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee lass mich morgen ersma ne Runde allein die Luft schnuppern .
> 
> Hab gestern schöne Musik geschickt bekommen, die mag ich dann in Ruhe durchhören, hier komm ich ja zu nix...


Ist schon okay für mich... 

Kai...eingeschnappt
[/IronieAUS]


----------



## apoptygma (30. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ist schon okay für mich...
> 
> Kai...eingeschnappt
> [/IronieAUS]



Schnapp doch wasse wills


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. März 2009)

Ist wie gesagt schon okay.
Ich würde mit mir auch nix zu tun haben wollen, wenn ich die Wahl hätte 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (30. März 2009)

:kotz:


----------



## apoptygma (30. März 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ist wie gesagt schon okay.
> Ich würde mit mir auch nix zu tun haben wollen, wenn ich die Wahl hätte
> 
> Kai



Siehse, da schließt sich der Kreis

*knuff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (30. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> :kotz:



Taschentuch?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Siehse, da schließt sich der Kreis
> 
> *knuff


Jo, ich sehs gerade, super 

Martin, beantworte lieber mal die aufkommenden Fragen:


Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Bike?



Vielen Dank!

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (30. März 2009)




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


>


Ist deine Tastatur kaputt oder warum kommen von dir keine Buchstaben mehr? 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


>


----------



## eminem7905 (30. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (30. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


>


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. März 2009)

Das ist mir zu behindert hier, ich bin weg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (30. März 2009)




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


>








Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. März 2009)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/8/6/1/9/_/large/S2300018.JPG

Damit entspannen wir getz wieder nen bissken


----------



## sonic3105 (30. März 2009)

ich helfe euch auf die Sprünge was er mit dem Bike meint.......
IHR FAHRT NUR STRASSE


----------



## eminem7905 (30. März 2009)

ding ding ding ding ding ding!!!!!!!! 

es gibt doch leute die die zusammenhänge verstehen!!!!!


----------



## sonic3105 (30. März 2009)

Ja hör mal aber sowas von....

Aber ehrlich gesagt für auf der Strasse ist so ein Rennrad oder zeitfahrrad bestimmt GEILO

Naja aber da nicht alle die Kohle haben für mehrere HI TECH bikes 
bleibt da nur  der Kompromiss und da ist man mit dem MTB besser bedient,
denn mit dem Mtb auf der Strasse fährt es sich besser als mit dem Rennrad im Wald


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. März 2009)

Seine Tastatur geht wieder... 

Ich glaub, das Thema hatten wir hier schon mal. 
Es bedarf also denke ich keiner weiteren Worte...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ich helfe euch auf die Sprünge was er mit dem Bike meint.......
> IHR FAHRT NUR STRASSE



Wieso Euch? Ich habs ja verstanden...

...und Martin keine Ausdauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (30. März 2009)

die hole ich mir auf touren im wald.


----------



## apoptygma (31. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> die hole ich mir auf touren im wald.



Ich lass mich überraschen..... 

Sonneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! Wo bist Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?

Nee wat freu ich mich schon auf nachher...mit Mando auffe Ohren AUF ASPHALT!!!! 

Habt nen schönen Tag!


----------



## eminem7905 (31. März 2009)

guten morgen hagen, sonne ist schon da, temperaturen kommen erst mittwoch 


@die die mittwoch eine erkundungstour fahren wollen

sollen wir uns in eilpe treffen, @jens gibts gute parkmöglichkeiten und @ sebastian treffen wäre dann an der aral. wie schaut es mit der uhrzeit aus, wann passt es euch????


----------



## Janus1972 (31. März 2009)

moin moin, muss mal bei euch wildern. in hagen soll es eine recht ekelige strecke geben mit "nur" 20km aber um die 800 - 900hm sagt die einem von euch was oder ist die schon jemand gefahren? gruß aus bochum


----------



## apoptygma (31. März 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> moin moin, muss mal bei euch wildern. in hagen soll es eine recht ekelige strecke geben mit "nur" 20km aber um die 800 - 900hm sagt die einem von euch was oder ist die schon jemand gefahren? gruß aus bochum



Moin!

22 km, 920 HM

Ja, Hab die schon durch. Ist die rote MTB Route. Zu empfehlen, wenn vorher die Karte ausm Netz gezogen wird. Denn die Beschilderungen sind zum Teil geklaut worden (dann besteht etwas die Gefahr, Teiltücke auszulassen). Ohne großartigen Trailanteil, das meiste Forstbahnen, fiese Anstiege zum Teil, Asphalt/Wald-Gemisch, tolle Panoramen.

Macht Sinn, wenn man sich mal nen bissken die Beine stumpf fahren will und nicht so viel Zeit hat 

Edit:
Ich würde mit dem Abfahren der Strecke auf jeden Fall noch ein paar Tage warten, da es dort zum Tei wirklich sehr schlammig sein kann durch die Forstfahrzeuge, die Ihre Spuren da hinterlassen. Und...vorsicht....Querrinnen fürn Wasserablauf sowie kleine "Ablauf-Rämpchen" auf den Downhills, die schlecht zu sehen waren letztes Jahr, da kann man schomma plötzlich nen wenig abheben


----------



## apoptygma (31. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> guten morgen hagen, sonne ist schon da, temperaturen kommen erst mittwoch
> 
> 
> @die die mittwoch eine erkundungstour fahren wollen
> ...



Also wenn ihr nach 17 Uhr auch noch kundet, stoß ich zu Euch. Wird aber eher unwahrscheinlich denk ich.


----------



## eminem7905 (31. März 2009)

@bochumer

hier die homepage http://www.mtbinhagen.de/


----------



## mistermoo (31. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> guten morgen hagen, sonne ist schon da, temperaturen kommen erst mittwoch
> 
> 
> @die die mittwoch eine erkundungstour fahren wollen
> ...



kann das erst am mittwoch mittag so sagen, denke ab 14-15 uhr wäre ok wenn nichts dazwischen kommt vielleicht auch früher (ich hasse verrechnungen mit krankenversicherungen, könnte die so würgen, haben irgendwas vom finanzamt scheiss papierkram)

@janus die strecke würde ich auch gerne sehen, 2x fahren sauerstoffzelt beantragen hehe


----------



## apoptygma (31. März 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> @janus die strecke würde ich auch gerne sehen, 2x fahren sauerstoffzelt beantragen hehe




Wir können uns die Strecke gern Sonntag vornehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (31. März 2009)

bin dabei,
habe die schon abgefahren. ist ne gemütliche runde. und in meinen neuen trinkrucksack passen 3 liter bier. dann brauchen wir noch würstchen/fleisch und nen grill


----------



## apoptygma (31. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bin dabei,
> habe die schon abgefahren. ist ne gemütliche runde. und in meinen neuen trinkrucksack passen 3 liter bier. dann brauchen wir noch würstchen/fleisch und nen grill





Du meinst aber schon die 22er oder? Inkl. der Anstiege, aller Anstiege?

Also mir brannten schon gut die Beine danach


----------



## Janus1972 (31. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 22 km, 920 HM
> 
> ...



steh auf schlamm querrinnen und geile downhills. bin bei uns eh die bergabsau 

habt ihr mal lust uns da zu guiden?


----------



## eminem7905 (31. März 2009)

vergiss das EDIT von apoptygma 

mittlerweile ist es recht top, halt wie für nen MTB geschaffen ist halt kein asphalt, aber wir fahren ja auch kein rennrad.   


klar könnten nen ründchen drehen am WE. wieviele seit ihr????


----------



## Janus1972 (31. März 2009)

sind denke ich wenn es dieses we klappt dann 5 denke aber eher nächstes we. wir guiden euch auch gerne mal in der 11 schweiz


----------



## apoptygma (31. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> vergiss das EDIT von apoptygma
> 
> mittlerweile ist es recht top, halt wie für nen MTB geschaffen ist halt kein asphalt, aber wir fahren ja auch kein rennrad.
> 
> ...



Ähm Martin....wenn Du die Route durchfährst, hast Du ne ganze Ecke Asphalt. Keine Ahnung, wie Du grad drauf kommst, das keine Asphaltteile da sind .

Daher fragte ich ja, ob Du die Route wirklich gefahren bist. Allein der Kettelbach sind km Asphalt, vonner Hestert ab rauf dahin, Hinnewiese, Selbecke runter.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (31. März 2009)

streitet euch nicht, fahren wollen wir da auf jeden fall mal


----------



## eminem7905 (31. März 2009)

das wetter wir von mal zu mal besser, meldet euch einfach wenn ihr hier in der nähe seit. im moment werden hier die letzen instandsetzungsarbeiten durchgeführt, die durch die forester verursacht wurden. 

@mittwoch tourer. 

melde mich abend hier nochmal zweck treffpunkt und uhrzeit.


----------



## Janus1972 (31. März 2009)

denke dass wir da nach ostern drauf zurück kommen werden. ostern bin ich eh raus. werde da papa.


----------



## eminem7905 (31. März 2009)

glückwunsch, schlaf schon mal vor!!!


----------



## Janus1972 (31. März 2009)

ist nicht so wild ist nr 3. man(n) gewöhnt sich an alles


----------



## apoptygma (31. März 2009)

So....Stunde 45 noch!

Dann *winke* und raus hier.



Ab in den Sonnenuntergang.....


----------



## eminem7905 (31. März 2009)

ich bleibe bis 17 uhr 

und in etwa 30 min. wir die sonne in unser büro ballern.


----------



## apoptygma (31. März 2009)

So, mein Pferdchen is gesattelt, gestriegelt, Frauchen isses auch, ich sage.....Tschöööööööööööööööööööööööööö in die Sonne


----------



## tommi1223 (31. März 2009)

Ja das Wetter ist echt geil , und ich könnt gerade Ko*****. Fully parkt und wartet auf ne neue Bremse, also fix den roten Renn-semmel gesattelt und los gefahren, auch knapp 5km weit gekommen.Bei Kilometer 5,1km haben sich Nummer 66 und 67 meiner HG-93 geschieden, auf gut Deutsch ich hab mir die XT-Kette zerrißen.Boah ich hät  können. Man ich hatte so .. im Bauch ich glaub ich hab die 5km laufend schneller hinter mich gebracht wie vorher mit Kette.Jetzt kann ich morgen erst ma ne neu Kette besorgen, bzw Nietstifte wird die Kette halt was kürzer.


gruß tommi jetzt auch mit ohne ersatzbike


----------



## eminem7905 (31. März 2009)

ich bin auch wieder zurück, mit dem neuen gebrauchten hardtail gehts gut bergauf. 

so ca. 15km und 600-700hm.


@tommi

hol dir lieber so ein kettenschloss von connex oder sram, 1000x besser als dieses nietzeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (31. März 2009)

@Martin
Hoffe das ich es bis 1500 nach Eilpe schaffe. Auf der Arbeit tobt die Seuche. Schwer zu sagen wann ich Feierabend hab...
Ich meld mich vorher auf jeden Fall nochmal !!


----------



## eminem7905 (31. März 2009)

wir können ja auch später starten. nur es wäre gut wenn du morgen mal beswcheid gibst wann du könntest. alternativ auch per sms. werde dann hier weiterorganisieren. denke es wäre gegen 16uhr auch kein problem, oder sieht es jens anders????


----------



## sonic3105 (31. März 2009)

Also ich werde das definitiv nicht schaffen, muss bis 16:15 Arbeiten und werd kaum vor 17 uhr zuhause sein. Werde morgen wohl richtung hohensyburg, dann die serpentinen hoch und richtung witten.
Tour am We bin ich aber bei. Wohin werden wir ja dann sehen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. März 2009)

Ich bin auch wieder zurück...
Ich war heute 3:20h unterwegs. "Nur" Straße, war aber trotzdem super anstrengend. Wo ich überall war, ka. Auf jeden Fall bin ich einmal in Hagen unten von Rumenohl (richtige Schreibweise weiterhin unbekannt  ) bis oben zum Kopf "In der Asmecke" gefahren. Vorne dran mein Bruder. War etwas zu schnell, die letzten Kilometer (Behlingen hoch) haben noch mal richtig weh getan...
Morgen werde ich es lockerer angehen lassen, damit ich auch übermorgen noch kraftvoll zubeiß...äääähhhhmmmm...reintreten kann 

Euch allen schon mal einen schönen Abend,
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Bei der Tour am WE bin ich auch dabei, wenn ich als "Asphaltcowboy" noch darf... *stichel*


----------



## apoptygma (31. März 2009)

@Martin
Wie misst man 600-700 HM  ?

Und auch das Weibchen is zurück und kann nichtmal duschen, da im Haus die Thermen aus sind *tolle Wurst

Ja, meine Aussfahrt war lustig. Begonnen leichtes Einrollen am Ruhrradweg, das der tretlagertief plötzlich unter Wasser stand, war ärgerlich, nass, aber dann nicht zu ändern. Weiter mit nassen Füssen.

Lennetal, Syburg Moppedplatz, Herdecke, Wetter, eins vor Gut Dingenskirchen rauf (ich wollte dann doch Höhenmeter verdammt  und einfach mal sehen, wo es da so rauf geht) Blind weiter, Knöcheltief im Modder gestanden, schöne Anstiege, nur leider noch nicht fahrbar, weil Reitweg und, wie gesagt, knöcheltief Mocke. Schiebepassagen ohne Ende, egal, war ne schöne Ecke, auch wenns den Schitt versaut hat. Rausgekomen bin ich Schlussendlich oberhalb des Spielbrinks, zurück nach Hagen rein, Klutertweg rauf (wer ist den Weg da schoma gefahren? Der, wo am Ende die Treppe zum Sportplatz ist??? Tolle Kehren, geil zum klettern, wenn auch nicht sehr lang) Weiter rauf zur Gartenanlage anner Klutert, wieder die Hörden runter, Heim.

Am Ende standen dann doch (nach ca. 28-30 km mehr oder weniger flach), mit noch mich stolz machenden GA Puls von 137 im Mittel 42 km, 2:31 h, bei 514 Hm.


----------



## apoptygma (31. März 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also ich werde das definitiv nicht schaffen, muss bis 16:15 Arbeiten und werd kaum vor 17 uhr zuhause sein. Werde morgen wohl richtung hohensyburg, dann die serpentinen hoch und richtung witten.
> Tour am We bin ich aber bei. Wohin werden wir ja dann sehen.




Vielleicht schließe ich mich Dir an...darf ich??? *liebguck


----------



## apoptygma (31. März 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> Ja das Wetter ist echt geil , und ich könnt gerade Ko*****. Fully parkt und wartet auf ne neue Bremse, also fix den roten Renn-semmel gesattelt und los gefahren, auch knapp 5km weit gekommen.Bei Kilometer 5,1km haben sich Nummer 66 und 67 meiner HG-93 geschieden, auf gut Deutsch ich hab mir die XT-Kette zerrißen.Boah ich hät  können. Man ich hatte so .. im Bauch ich glaub ich hab die 5km laufend schneller hinter mich gebracht wie vorher mit Kette.Jetzt kann ich morgen erst ma ne neu Kette besorgen, bzw Nietstifte wird die Kette halt was kürzer.
> 
> 
> gruß tommi jetzt auch mit ohne ersatzbike




Irgendwie ist Dein Karma s..c..h..e..i..s..s..e


----------



## eminem7905 (31. März 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Martin
> Wie misst man 600-700 HM  ?



in dem man weiß wie hoch hier die berge sind und die ausgangposition, und 4x rauf und runter entsprechen halt diese höhenangaben 

und du weißt sicherlich das auch deine höhenangaben nicht richtig sind, diese sind in etwa +-40/80 meter je nach wetterlage ungenau 

so bis morgen. 
werde jetzt dr. house gucken. ich liebe seinen charakter.....


----------



## Tasher82 (31. März 2009)

mahlzeit wollt nu mal nen Lebenszeichen abgeben 

ich werd frühestens am Fr nachmittag wieder fahren können..
hab Spät....

aber am We wäre ich gern mal wieder mit am Start...
habt ihr schon was in Planung?!?! 
hab die letzten Tage wenig mitbekommen hier..

gruß Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (31. März 2009)

hi fabian,
ja alle reden vom WE aber es gib noch nichts konkretes. wie schaut es bei allen so am samstag aus??? hätte lust auf ne tour richtung glör. treffpunkt 1. wäre eilpe/araltanke und treffpunkt 2. wäre hinnenwiese und dann alle zusammen richtung glör.

denn die die mit dem wagen kommen, würden in eilpe parken und wir würden dann richtung hinnenwiese fahren, wo die leute aus EN, haspe volmarstein ihren treffpunkt haben würden. 

dann würden wir über haspertalsperre richtung dorma weiter richtung glör fahren, dort müsste aber seb und kai die guidefunktion übernehmen weil mir die ecken unbekannt sind. 

wer hat andere vorschläge???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> dann würden wir über haspertalsperre richtung dorma weiter richtung glör fahren, dort müsste aber seb und kai die guidefunktion übernehmen weil mir die ecken unbekannt sind.
> 
> wer hat andere vorschläge???


Ich komme in Sachen Guide für diese Ecke leider nicht in Frage 
Ich kenne da oben eine Straße und sonst sehr wenig. Aber in den Trail von Voerde aus hinter Dorma könnte man sich ja z. B. einfach mal stürzen. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wo es da lang geht, aber wir werden schon irgendwann vom Wald wieder ausgespuckt, würde ich sagen 

Allerdings könnte es auch sein, dass wir am Sa. Zuwachs erhalten... Das muss ich aber mal noch bequatschen und dergleichen.

Ich selbst bin für all...vieles offen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (31. März 2009)

samstag kann ich leider nicht dabei sein 

150mm federweg sollte fürs runterstürzen reichen, da wäre ich dabei 

sonntag schauen wir mal was möglich ist, wenn der rausch wech ist


----------



## eminem7905 (31. März 2009)

je mehr desto besser, vorallem leute die trails richtung glör sind willkommen. 

und in meinem neuen trinkrucksack warten auf der tour 3 liter bier auf mich  alternativ wodka-redbull


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. März 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> je mehr desto besser, vorallem leute die trails richtung glör sind willkommen.
> 
> und in meinem neuen trinkrucksack warten auf der tour 3 liter bier auf mich  alternativ wodka-redbull


Inwieweit sie Trails kennen?  Ich denke aber, dass Trails auf der Tour mit den beiden eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielen sollten...
Aber ich werde das wie gesagt morgen noch mal näher bequatschen...
Danach sehen wir weiter. Vielleicht meldet sich der eine ja auch. Ich oute ihn jetzt mal einfach frechweg als stillen Mitleser 

Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (31. März 2009)

okay. für samstag muss ich definitiv absagen. geburtstagsfeier... zu touren richtung glör muss ich sagen: hingekommen bin ich immer irgendwie, aber meistens endete es in einer inetwadierichtungquerfeldeinorgie 
ne sollte karte auf jeden fall im gepäck sein..

@martin
ich steh morgen gegen drei anner tanke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. April 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Also ich denke nicht, das ich mich dieses Wochenende schon in unbekanntes Terrain wagen möchte. War doch gestern noch arg nervös unterwegs. Zudem hab ich schon die "Sommerschuhe" drauf  Und als ich sah, wie es gestern  noch Rund um den Tücking im Wald aussah 

Ggf. schließ ich mich nem Vorschlag an, oder fahre hier nur meine Hausrunde + irgendwas inkl. gucken ob die Kette noch da is 

Zur Debatte könnte auch noch eine kürzere "Einsteiger" Gelände-Tour mit Kai´s "Mitbringsel"  sein. Ich halte nix davon, wenn Neuzugänge dabei sind, die noch nicht so arg viel und lang fahren, diese dazu noch Mädel sind, diese dann gleich ins Gelände, wa man zudem dann nicht kennt, ins Nirvana zu schleppen. Da is nämlich dann schnell "Kein Bock mehr" angesagt. Wie gesagt, schauen wir mal.


----------



## eminem7905 (1. April 2009)

so sehe ich das auch wencke, allerdings ging nichts aus der info von kai heraus in welcher form der "zuwachs" ist. 
außerdem hat das WE ja 2 tage  

SO HEUTE 01.04.2009 um 15 UHR EINE TOUR AUS EILPE AUS.

Für die von außerhalb, wir treffen uns an der EILPER STR. 40 in 58091 HAGEN, parkplätze sind reichlich vorhanden.
WARTEN BIS ca. 15.15. 

Tourinfo: rauf zum eilper berg weiter richtung kuhfeld dann grobe richtung.... die teilnehmer entscheiden.  

P.S. sollte jem. die uhrzeit nicht passen, 16 uhr würde auch noch gehen, aber bitte hier vorher bescheid sagen.


----------



## eminem7905 (1. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ......diese dazu noch Mädel sind.....



ok, ich fahre mit euch mit sagt mir wann und wo und ich bin da.


----------



## apoptygma (1. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ok, ich fahre mit euch mit sagt mir wann und wo und ich bin da.




Mädel mit Freund....nur damit Du Dich nicht in ein schönes Höschen wirfst


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. April 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen 

Wencke hat die Zeichen der Zeit ansich richtig erkannt. Es ist für diese eine Tour vorsicht geboten, da die Teilnehmer derzeit nicht so in Form sind. Nicht in der Form, viele Kilometer oder Höhenmeter aufzunehmen. Daher sollte man sich dahingehend evtl. etwas zurücknehmen. Man könnte aus der einen Tour ja auch zwei machen  Sprich, danach noch eine Runde drehen.

In diesem Fall würden mich mal nähere Infos zu Wencke's "Einsteiger" Gelände-Tour interessieren. Vom Namen her klingt es sehr interessant 
Näheres erfahre ich wohl auf der Tour heute Mittag.
Wobei sich besagte Person ja auch mal hier melden könnte... 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Vergiss es Martin, ihr Freund ist dabei!


----------



## mistermoo (1. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> Wencke hat die Zeichen der Zeit ansich richtig erkannt. Es ist für diese eine Tour vorsicht geboten, da die Teilnehmer derzeit nicht so in Form sind. Nicht in der Form, viele Kilometer oder Höhenmeter aufzunehmen. Daher sollte man sich dahingehend evtl. etwas zurücknehmen. Man könnte aus der einen Tour ja auch zwei machen  Sprich, danach noch eine Runde drehen.
> 
> ...



@kai
sie kann ja für martin ihre beste freundin mitbringen, der martin fährt die auch auf seinem oberrohr spazieren, so nen oberrohrsattel findet sich bestimmt noch bzw. martin bastelt da schon was


----------



## mistermoo (1. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> so sehe ich das auch wencke, allerdings ging nichts aus der info von kai heraus in welcher form der "zuwachs" ist.
> außerdem hat das WE ja 2 tage
> 
> SO HEUTE 01.04.2009 um 15 UHR EINE TOUR AUS EILPE AUS.
> ...



@alle für die mittwoch tour (heute)
thomas und ich werden auch aufschlagen, könnten uns aber doch gleich wieder oben auf dem parkplatz treffen oder hast du ne andere tour richtung in planung

wer ist bis jetzt alles dabei?


----------



## apoptygma (1. April 2009)

@Kai

Ich grübel da noch ein wenig, vielleicht sollten wir da heute Abend mal ein wenig referieren (und vielleicht wärs mal möglich, einen von den beiden innen ICQ zu bekommen, das wir das nicht immer über 10 Ecken bequatschen müssen) ich werd schätzungsweise erst nach 20 Uhr vom Biken zu Hause sein. Heute ist ne untere GA angesagt, die ich mit Sascha in und um Schwerte fahren werde.

Am Samstag werde ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wohl nicht fahren (vielleicht ne Regenerationsrunde ummen See), da ich für Freitag jetzt aktuell ne lange Tour geplant habe, die ich bereits Vormittags beginnen werde, da brauch ich den Samstag Regeneration  (bin also sowohl für Freitag als auch für Samstag raus). Bliebe der Sonntags vakant, da dann aber für mich wenn die Tour mit Kai und Anhang. Ich muss halt den Rest der Woche meinen Trainingsplan zumindest ansatzweise einhalten, wenn auch nicht konsequent.


----------



## eminem7905 (1. April 2009)

@ jens

ist ne andere ecke geplannt, ausfahrt hagen süd nehmen richtung EILPE/FREILICHTMUSEUM und einfach die große brücke runterfahren, ist nicht weit und kaum verkehr. bist von der autobahn in 3 min. unten. 

richtung FREILICHTMUSEUM halten, und an der ersten ARAL tanke die du siehts, rechts auf dem einkaufszentrumparkplatz halten und natürlich parken.  


@ wencke

wie sieht deine tour freitag aus???? kann MANN die mitfahren oder ist nur asphalt????


----------



## apoptygma (1. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> Sie ist zu 95% Asphalt auf ne km Distanz von 80-100 im GA1/2 geplant, mit Schwerpunkt auf TF und Puls statt Geschwindigkeit  noch Fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (1. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> @kai
> sie kann ja für martin ihre beste freundin mitbringen, der martin fährt die auch auf seinem oberrohr spazieren, so nen oberrohrsattel findet sich bestimmt noch bzw. martin bastelt da schon was


 
HALLO 
(bin auch noch da)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. April 2009)

Halloooo...
@ Wencke
Hmmm, ich für meinen Teil hatte ansich schon den Sa. im Auge, zwecks Tour mit "Anhang" (ab jetzt Tobias und Sabrina  )
Mit Tobias schwing ich mich zwecks "Vorglühen" schon gleich um 2 aufs Bike. Wie das am WE mit den beiden aussieht, ist noch offen. Sabrina hat icq, werde dann heute Abend mal versuchen, eine Verbindung herzustellen. Sollte das mit meinem "Steinzeit-icq" nicht funktionieren, könnt ihr ja einfach alleine was ausmachen. Ich werde die Tour schon mitfahren können 

Ich bin somit für die Mittwochs-Tour raus...

An dem Fr. würde ich mich dir an- und fürsich schon gerne anschließen, allerdings habe ich vormittags anderes (nicht besseres) vor. Somit fällt das schon mal flach... 

Mein Plan sieht für heute eine ruhigere Runde vor, morgen dann nochmal mehr (11:20Uhr Schulschluss), Fr. dann sone Mittelrunde und Sa./So. entsprechend noch mal mehr. Mitfahrer aller Art können sich gerne anschließen 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Um Tobias und Sabrina die Anfahrt zu ersparen (theoretisch ist sie mit einem Auto möglich, aber optimal auch nicht) wäre es ja evtl. eine Option, die Tour in EN zu starten... 
P.S.: Bei der Tour gestern sind meine Saisonziele gewachsen.
Diese Woche eine 500km-Woche (machbar, mal sehen), mit 2000km nach Sundern (wird richtig knapp), 5.000km bis Duisburg (bis dahin ist noch Zeit), 10.000km bis Jahresende (schaun mer mal, ne).
Und ab jetzt werde ich daran gemessen, tolle Wurst...


----------



## eminem7905 (1. April 2009)

@kai

tour in EN wäre super. könnte man dann den treffpunkt in der näher der hasper talsperre einrichten????

@wencke

ich passe mit freitag, mein profil am reifen ist mir dafür zu schade


----------



## apoptygma (1. April 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> HALLO
> (bin auch noch da)




Hallo?

Ich bin auch nen Weib und kein Neutrum, also trampelt ma nicht auf meinen Gefühlen rum


----------



## apoptygma (1. April 2009)

So, und auch gleich raus hier...



@Kai
Gucken wir dann mal, keine Ahnung mit Samstag getz, mal sehen wie der Freitag so verläuft  Aber wenn ich meine 100km inne Beine hab von Freitag weiss ich nicht...na schauen wir mal 

Because......3 weeks to Sundern and counting oder so


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Gucken wir dann mal, keine Ahnung mit Samstag getz, mal sehen wie der Freitag so verläuft  Aber wenn ich meine 100km inne Beine hab von Freitag weiss ich nicht...na schauen wir mal
> 
> Because......3 weeks to Sundern and counting oder so


Ja, war heute mit Tobias eine Runde biken und bin danach (nach dem Eis *mjam*) noch eine Runde aufm Wengeberg.
Ich habe für So. eine Tour besprochen...
Da ist es aber zeitlich ein bisschen doof, sag ich mal, weil wir um 14Uhr definitiv fertig sein sollte mit allem. Was ja ein bissschen früh ist, für einen Sonntag.
Aber wenn du jetzt auch den Samstag wieder in Betracht ziehst, wäre das vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt. 
Alles weitere bequatschen wir dann einfach heute Abend, würde ich sagen.

Noch 3,5Wochen bis Sundern, ja 
Ach, wenn das Wetter doch bis dahin so bleiben würde wie heute... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. April 2009)

So, zurück.

Was soll ich sagen...ich habe Angst. Angst vor nahzu jedem sch..... DH, sei er noch so "wenig steil". So unsicher wie heute....wirft mich mal locker 6 Monate zurück. Meine Laune ist definitiv im Ar.....

Ein großes Lob an Sascha, der es gut gelaunt ertragen hat, wie ich entweder gar nicht gesprochen habe oder gehadert mit allem und jedem.

Aufm Zettel stehen 42,91 km bei 2:34 h, und 471 Hm, Puls wie gehabt noch im GA.

Aber Spass ist anders


----------



## sonic3105 (1. April 2009)

Also ich für meinen Teil habe Samstag erst das Fitnesstudio im program und könnte dann frühstens gegen Mittag aufs Bike und wenn dann nicht ganz so lang, da hört sich ne einsteiger runde ganz gut an. Mir würde also der sONNTAG besser für was längeres passen, zur Not fahre ich dann aber auch den Sonntag allein das wäre auch nicht weiter tragisch.

@WENCKE
och wencke KOPFHOCH, die Sicherheit kommt schnell wieder, gib dir zeit und sei nicht immer so kritisch.
Du machst das schon setz dich nur nicht selbst unter Druck.


----------



## apoptygma (1. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @WENCKE
> och wencke KOPFHOCH, die Sicherheit kommt schnell wieder, gib dir zeit und sei nicht immer so kritisch.
> Du machst das schon setz dich nur nicht selbst unter Druck.







Wer mich länger kennt...Kai kann da nen Lied von singen nach meinem Hinschlagen damals am Uphill.

Ich kann da so schlecht aus meiner Haut, is leider so. Daher danke ich dir ja, das Du "da warst" so gesehen 

Ich könnt grad nur heulen...ich geh ersma Duschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (1. April 2009)

Ach dafür brauchst nicht danken, das doch selbstverständlich.
ja so lange kenne ich dich nicht, da hast du wohl recht aber du wirst auch weider zu besserer form finden, was jetzt auf deine sicherheit gemünzt ist.
Auch wenn es ein wenig dauert nimm dir die zeit und mal es nicht so Schwarz, jeder Stürzt mal.
Also dann, bin auch mal Duschen undd ann Fussball schauen.
Euch nen netten Abend.


----------



## seppel82 (1. April 2009)

E R S T E R !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
kein scherz bin wirklich jetzt erst rein. haben uns gegen 3 in eilpe getroffen und sind dann mal eben durch die hagener weltgeschichte. (pannen, laaaange schiebepassagen + reibeplätzchen incl. )


----------



## eminem7905 (1. April 2009)

ZWEITER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wir haten gerade ein nightdrive, ohne licht und mit viel gesang damit uns wildschweine nicht kriegen. 

ab heute kenne ich den G1, G2, G3, G4, und den G5 bereich mit gefüllten 10000hm 

es war total geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wartet bis die bilder online sind.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wartet bis die bilder online sind.


Da bin ich ja mal gespannt 

Ich warte seit So. auf nix anderes...
Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (1. April 2009)

Ja ich bin auch mal gespannt was da zusehen ist.... Hoffe nur das das nicht weider so gefakte bilder sind wie du sie letztes mal gemcht hast ......Grins


----------



## eminem7905 (1. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (1. April 2009)

es war hammer, incl. 2 platten bei tommi


----------



## seppel82 (1. April 2009)




----------



## apoptygma (1. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> es war hammer, incl. 2 platten bei tommi




Also wenn der sein Plattenprob bis Sundern nicht innen Griff bekommt, seh ich schwarz fürs Podium


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also wenn der sein Plattenprob bis Sundern nicht innen Griff bekommt, seh ich schwarz fürs Podium


Alles kann ich auch nicht richten, das ist wohl wahr... 
Ich fahre wohl mit den xx-light-Schläuchen, die ich grundsätzlich mal gar nicht so verkehrt finde 

Gruß Kai


----------



## tommi1223 (1. April 2009)

Dritter!!!!!!!!!!!Ja ja ich und Platten , oder soll ich sagen ich und mein Karma ? Ach quatsch ich will euch doch auch ne Chance geben  So bin wech . Wünsch allen noch nen schönen abend.


gruß tommi


p.s war das ne geile Tour , schreit nach wiederholung nächsten Mittwoch!!


----------



## eminem7905 (1. April 2009)

auf jedenfall, her mit den daten!!!!!!!


----------



## mistermoo (1. April 2009)

vierter....

gut das ich dich gestern noch schläuche hab kaufen geschickt, aber das gute ist, es hat die laune noch mehr gehoben, wir haben soviel gelacht

neue trails erfahren/geschoben/bäume aus dem weg geräumt... für spätere touren, es war lang aber gut

leider nur 39km in 3std fahrzeit (mein max km/h 63,21) und 887 hm


----------



## seppel82 (1. April 2009)

war ne geile tour ohne tote. mehr interessiert nich...


----------



## eminem7905 (2. April 2009)

moin ihr alle, man gehts mir gut, und schaut euch wieder das wetter an. geil!!!


----------



## apoptygma (2. April 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Bei mir ist das Wetter heute eher doofes Beiwerk meines letzten Arbeitstages vor meinem Urlaub. Das heisst, ich seh es wohl fast bis Sonnenuntergang nur von drinnen.

Sollte ich es vor 20 Uhr hier raus schaffen , gehts noch zum Lesen und Musik hören annen Harkortsee runter. Biken hat heute Pause.

So, nun Gas geben, denn son bisschen Sonne wollte ich ansich noch abbekommen heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (2. April 2009)

so leute, wie schaut das WE aus, gibts ne tour ab EN, und wie wird sie in etwa ausehen??? 
wird es an beiden tagen touren geben, also ich kann beide tage, eine ruhigere und eine normale tour wären super. 

gruß martin, der jetzt die biege macht und auf ein bierchen in den garten fährt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> so leute, wie schaut das WE aus, gibts ne tour ab EN, und wie wird sie in etwa ausehen???
> wird es an beiden tagen touren geben, also ich kann beide tage, eine ruhigere und eine normale tour wären super.
> 
> gruß martin, der jetzt die biege macht und auf ein bierchen in den garten fährt.


So wie es derzeit aussieht, wird es am Sa. eine asphaltlastige Tour in EN geben. Tempo wird eher gemäßigt sein* 
Zunächst war eine Runde nach Beyenburg im Gespräch, die sich allerdings mangels Guide wohl nicht realisieren lässt...
So werden wir hier in Altenvoerde um 16Uhr starten, entweder Richtung Voerde bis Behlingen, dann dort runter, unten links Richtung Ennepetalsperre, da dran vorbei zu irgendeinem Flugplatz und ab da habe ich vergessen, wie es weitergeht... 
So. bin ich auch sehr an einer Tour interessiert. Evtl. ist mein Bruder auch am Start, lässt sich aber derzeit noch nicht genau sagen... Aber es ist ja auch erst Do. Also immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden 

Gruß Kai
*realistische Einschätzung und NICHT die Meinung des Autors


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> So wie es derzeit aussieht, wird es am Sa. eine asphaltlastige Tour in EN geben. Tempo wird eher gemäßigt sein*
> Zunächst war eine Runde nach Beyenburg im Gespräch, die sich allerdings mangels Guide wohl nicht realisieren lässt...
> So werden wir hier in Altenvoerde um 16Uhr starten, entweder Richtung Voerde bis Behlingen, dann dort runter, unten links Richtung Ennepetalsperre, da dran vorbei zu irgendeinem Flugplatz und ab da habe ich vergessen, wie es weitergeht...
> So. bin ich auch sehr an einer Tour interessiert. Evtl. ist mein Bruder auch am Start, lässt sich aber derzeit noch nicht genau sagen... Aber es ist ja auch erst Do. Also immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden
> ...



Wann woltes du den nach Beyenburg!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wann woltes du den nach Beyenburg!


Am Samstag. Solltest du vorhaben zu guiden, rate ich dir eher davon ab. Die Tour wird wie gesagt mit gemäßigtem Tempo gefahren. Du würdest dich da wohl eh nur langweilen, denke ich 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Aber wir fahren auch mal noch nach Beyenburg. Musst du nächste Woche arbeiten?  Evtl. kommt ja mein Bruder noch mit. Dann habe ich einen zum Ausheulen dabei, falls die Beine mal wieder brennen wie Feuer oder was weiß ich


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Am Samstag. Solltest du vorhaben zu guiden, rate ich dir eher davon ab. Die Tour wird wie gesagt mit gemäßigtem Tempo gefahren. Du würdest dich da wohl eh nur langweilen, denke ich
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Aber wir fahren auch mal noch nach Beyenburg. Musst du nächste Woche arbeiten?  Evtl. kommt ja mein Bruder noch mit. Dann habe ich einen zum Ausheulen dabei, falls die Beine mal wieder brennen wie Feuer oder was weiß ich



Ich muss Mo bis Mi arbeiten danach langes We.
Werden bestimmt noch ne Runde Beyenburg zusammen bekomen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich muss Mo bis Mi arbeiten danach langes We.Werden bestimmt noch ne Runde Beyenburg zusammen bekomen.


Dass du noch arbeiten musst, ist natürlich nicht sooo toll grad. Aber auch nicht zu ändern. Vielleicht geht ja nach Feierabend was, sonst halt dann ab Do., wenn das Wetter hält, zumindest annähernd, besser geht ja nicht mehr... 

Dass wir noch eine Runde nach Beyenburg zusammenbekommen, hoffe ich doch mal stark 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (2. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> So wie es derzeit aussieht, wird es am Sa. eine asphaltlastige Tour in EN geben. Tempo wird eher gemäßigt sein*
> Zunächst war eine Runde nach Beyenburg im Gespräch, die sich allerdings mangels Guide wohl nicht realisieren lässt...
> So werden wir hier in Altenvoerde um 16Uhr starten, entweder Richtung Voerde bis Behlingen, dann dort runter, unten links Richtung Ennepetalsperre, da dran vorbei zu irgendeinem Flugplatz und ab da habe ich vergessen, wie es weitergeht...
> So. bin ich auch sehr an einer Tour interessiert. Evtl. ist mein Bruder auch am Start, lässt sich aber derzeit noch nicht genau sagen... Aber es ist ja auch erst Do. Also immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden
> ...




Warum so übelst spät am Samstag? 

Also für eine asphaltlastige Angelegenheit im Regenerationstempo *g* bin ich Samstag auch noch zu haben. Würde dann mippem Wagen anreisen, da ich ja wenn noch vor Sonnenuntergang zu Hause sein müsste.


----------



## apoptygma (2. April 2009)

"Hallo Sonne" - "Hallo Wencki" 

"Ja, liebe Sonne, schaust geil aus aus meinem Bürofenster!!!!"

"Armes Wencki"




Nein, mein Zeugs bekommt ihr nicht 

Edit: Die Uhrzeit wird hier falsch angezeigt, es ist fast halb 6!!!!


----------



## tommi1223 (2. April 2009)

Wetter ist ja echt geil. Erst ma  Sonnenbrand geholt . Bin ne kleine Tour gefahren müssen so 850hm und 45km sein.Zeit? Keine Ahnung hab 50 Lieder gebraucht .

@Wencke wann wolltest du morgen deine GA Tour starten? Ich frag nur mal so da ich Zeit hab, aber morgen früh "etwas" Anlauf bräuchte , gleich gehts auf Party .



gruß tommi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (2. April 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> @Wencke wann wolltest du morgen deine GA Tour starten? Ich frag nur mal so da ich Zeit hab, aber morgen früh "etwas" Anlauf bräuchte , gleich gehts auf Party .
> 
> 
> 
> gruß tommi




Früh, ich denk ma schon zu 9 Uhr rum. Es ist auch nicht wirklich lustig mit mir GA1 fahren zu wollen, da ich schon jemanden bräuchte, der in meinem Tempo fährt, das für meinen Pulsbereich nötig ist *gg. Das ist immer nen Schnitt von 16/17 bei 125er Puls rum, auf Strasse, FLACH!!! da schläfst du junger Hüpfer ein , so oder so. GA fahre ich wirklich am liebsten allein.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. April 2009)

Halloooo...


apoptygma schrieb:


> Warum so übelst spät am Samstag?


Also ich bin am Samstag um 12Uhr mit Bruderherz und weiterem Mitfahrer zu einer etwa 2-2,5h Asphalttour verabredet. Da ist also um 14:30Uhr ca. Schluss. Zu dieser Zeit bin ich aber unten in Hagen im Tal, muss also noch einen der tollen Anstiege* (Priorei, Dahlerbrück,...  ) rauf und bin dann oben in Breckerfeld und kann dann noch nach Ennepetal zurück. Das sollte bis 16Uhr machbar sein, für einen früheren Zeitpunkt lassen sich leider keine verlässlichen Aussagen treffen. Sabrina hat entweder morgens oder nachmittags Zeit. Und da morgens nur sehr schlecht geht, bleibt der Nachmittag. 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Also für eine asphaltlastige Angelegenheit im Regenerationstempo *g* bin ich Samstag auch noch zu haben. Würde dann mippem Wagen anreisen, da ich ja wenn noch vor Sonnenuntergang zu Hause sein müsste.


Es ist doch bis 20Uhr sicher hell. Da würde ich mir jetzt nur bedingt einen Kopf drum machen...

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Heute 87,42km in 4:33h
*Ja, es geht berghoch und ja, ich hasse sie wirklich


----------



## apoptygma (2. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Es ist doch bis 20Uhr sicher hell. Da würde ich mir jetzt nur bedingt einen Kopf drum machen...
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Heute 87,42km in 4:33h
> *Ja, es geht berghoch und ja, ich hasse sie wirklich



Ja, aber es ist ggf. Regen zum Nachmittag/Abend hin angesagt am Samstag und Wolken, da wird es schon was eher düster. Daher komm ich mippem Wagen, weil ggf. noch 20 km durchn Regen zurück hab ich keinen Nerv 

Ich sach einfach Samstag Bescheid wies bei mir läuft dann... *gg, also ob ich rüber komme.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, aber es ist ggf. Regen zum Nachmittag/Abend hin angesagt am Samstag und Wolken, da wird es schon was eher düster. Daher komm ich mippem Wagen, weil ggf. noch 20 km durchn Regen zurück hab ich keinen Nerv


Gut, das ist ein Argument... 

Kai


----------



## tommi1223 (2. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Früh, ich denk ma schon zu 9 Uhr rum. Es ist auch nicht wirklich lustig mit mir GA1 fahren zu wollen, da ich schon jemanden bräuchte, der in meinem Tempo fährt, das für meinen Pulsbereich nötig ist *gg. Das ist immer nen Schnitt von 16/17 bei 125er Puls rum, auf Strasse, FLACH!!! da schläfst du junger Hüpfer ein , so oder so. GA fahre ich wirklich am liebsten allein.



Oha ne so früh schaff ich nicht, aber deine Bedingung mit dem Alter hät ich locker geschafft, bin morgen früh dann bestimmt wieder (gefühlt) 50 Jahre alt .Wünsch dir viel Spaß bei deiner Runde!


gruß tommi


----------



## Dark2308 (2. April 2009)

vor einiger zeit hatte ich mal was vorgeschlagen (treffpunkt EPT Rathaus)
wurde aber abgelehnt
nur net vom kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. April 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> vor einiger zeit hatte ich mal was vorgeschlagen (treffpunkt EPT Rathaus)
> wurde aber abgelehnt
> nur net vom kai


Und das tue ich auch immer noch nicht.
Sa. ist halt zeitlich schlecht (sowohl von der Zeit auf der Uhr, als auch von der aufm Tacho).
Was So. ist,bleibt abzuwarten, kA.
Nächste Woche könnte man ja je nach Wetter mal unter der Woche was starten, wenn du magst. Auch wenn meine Gabel allmählich etwas in die Knie zu gehen scheint... 

Man sieht sich, 
Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (2. April 2009)

So, ich hab noch den freitag vor mir und dann erstmal ne Woche urlaub... 
es steht auch noch der Syburg Trail zur debatte, rauf wie runter sagt wann und wir fahren los


----------



## Dark2308 (2. April 2009)

muß arbeiten urlaub nach ostern


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. April 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> muß arbeiten urlaub nach ostern


Ist ja kein Thema, schließt aber eine Tour unter der Woche auch nicht mehr wirklich aus. Leute es ist bis 19:30Uhr auf jeden Fall hell... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (2. April 2009)

Syburg Trail... 

Montag 6.4.  9Uhr am Mopedparkplatz?!?!?!?!?!   

gruß Fabian


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> 9Uhr


Leicht verdreht, oder? 

Kai


----------



## chris112 (2. April 2009)

Hallo apoptygma,

wo würdest du morgen fahren und was ist eine GA Tour?
Würde eventuell mitfahren wenn  interesse besteht?

Gruß Chris


----------



## eminem7905 (2. April 2009)

glaube viele können hier die beiträge nicht lesen, und posten drauf los 

ok, montag bin ich dabei, das wetter soll prima werden. reise mit dem bike auf eilpe, könnte auf dem weg wencke aufgabeln


----------



## Tasher82 (2. April 2009)

@Kai

ja hab es mal gedreht weilich sonst im dunkel hier los müßte 
hab kein Licht sonst gern 

alles klar Maddin und Wencke sind wohlauch dabei..
aber hoch is klar gell ;-)


----------



## eminem7905 (2. April 2009)

ja, aber nach einer tour durch den dortmunder forst auch aber runter, gell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (2. April 2009)

@Chris  

also GA Tour heißt das sie min 2std mit nem schätze bei ihr mal 125-135er Puls locker vor sich hin radelt  ( wohl nur Asphalt wenig Berge etc einfach Kondi-Training )


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> ja hab es mal gedreht weilich sonst im dunkel hier los müßte
> hab kein Licht sonst gern
> 
> ...


9Uhr ist natürlich arg früh, aber ansich... also... wenn mich jemand zum Treffpunkt bringt, könnte man, vorausgesetzt das Wetter lässt es zu, mal in dieser Richtung was starten.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: In Sachen Ausreden stehst du Martin ja in nichts nach...


----------



## eminem7905 (2. April 2009)

.....und sie dabei alleine mit ihrem ipod radelt


----------



## Tasher82 (2. April 2009)

Ausrede? ich  nee nee nee...

naja könntest ja hier hoch kommen und dann fahren wir zusammen hin..
ner der frühe Vogel   .....  ;-)

mußt mal zeitig ins bett dann schaffst das schon


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. April 2009)

Möche wer, am Samstag Mittag, mal einer eine flotte Runde in Ennepetal, Schwelm Beyenburg drehen.
So bis max 16.00 Uhr


----------



## Tasher82 (2. April 2009)

würd ich spontan sa vormittag entscheiden wenns reicht...


würd gern mal sehen was ich mir unter ner flotten Runde so vorstellen darf  )

P.S.  und bei der Gelegenheit dein neues Canyon anschauen ;-)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> würd ich spontan sa vormittag entscheiden wenns reicht...
> 
> 
> würd gern mal sehen was ich mir unter ner flotten Runde so vorstellen darf  )



Is OK!

Flotte Rund = Mit Schwung hoch und runter und nur kleine Pausen wenn nötig.

Ich fahr auf jeden Fall.


----------



## sonic3105 (2. April 2009)

Ich würd eventuell auch mitfahren, wenn flott nicht zu flott ist lach
Aber entscheide das dann auch erst morgen.

Achja und Montag bin ich dann dabei das Schauspiel darf ich nicht verpassen


----------



## Tasher82 (2. April 2009)

Schauspiel?   würd sagen ich weiß wer vorfährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich würd eventuell auch mitfahren, wenn flott nicht zu flott ist lach
> Aber entscheide das dann auch erst morgen.
> 
> Achja und Montag bin ich dann dabei das Schauspiel darf ich nicht verpassen



Wir können uns in Gevelsberg oder Ennepetal treffen wo ihr wollt!
Ganz grob so gegen 12:00 -12:30


----------



## apoptygma (2. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> Syburg Trail...
> 
> Montag 6.4.  9Uhr am Mopedparkplatz?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> gruß Fabian




Wir waren bei 6 Uhr, oder musste noch Kuchen backen vorher?


----------



## sonic3105 (2. April 2009)

@ FAbian, ja klar ich auch KAI.....


----------



## apoptygma (2. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Chris
> 
> also GA Tour heißt das sie min 2std mit nem schätze bei ihr mal 125-135er Puls locker vor sich hin radelt  ( wohl nur Asphalt wenig Berge etc einfach Kondi-Training )



Danke Großer 

Eher 125-130, die 90-100 TF nicht zu vergessen, oder wenn man es global umschreibt, langweilige Sche..... unter Zuhilfenahme von guter Musik.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> Ausrede? ich  nee nee nee...


Nee, wa, hast wirklich kein Licht... 


Tasher82 schrieb:


> naja könntest ja hier hoch kommen und dann fahren wir zusammen hin..
> ner der frühe Vogel   .....  ;-)


9Uhr ist eine super Zeit... um sich noch mal umzudrehen.
Na ja, was tut man nicht alles für einen Uphill...  Wann soll ich bei dir sein? So gegen 3? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (2. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> Schauspiel?   würd sagen ich weiß wer vorfährt



Gut, ich habe das ja gestern gesehen, also das erte Teilstück *gg. Ich weiss zumindest, wer das erstmal raufschiebt . Ich....ich brauch jetzt, glaub ich, ersma nen Psychater in Sachen "alles was nicht flach ist". Aber dabei bin ich.....so oder so....

Denn....

Fabi hat Geburtstag am Montag!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (2. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @ FAbian, ja klar ich auch KAI.....



Du kannst nochmal...wenn Du magst ;-)

(was ihr getz denkt......hihi...ich wills nicht wissen)


----------



## eminem7905 (2. April 2009)

cool,
dann gibts ne torte oben an der syburg!!!!!

hmmm überlege jetzt doch in meinem trinkrucksack bier für montag mitzunehmen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @ FAbian, ja klar ich auch KAI.....


Wie meinen? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (2. April 2009)

@ kai 
Du fährst vor 
nicht das wir dir im weg sind wenn du da hoch rasen möctest ist.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @ kai
> Du fährst vor
> nicht das wir dir im weg sind wenn du da hoch rasen möctest ist.


Auch nach der Erklärung ist es mir nicht möglich, eine Verbindung zu deinem gerade geschriebenen herzustellen. Aber passt schon. Mit irgendwo "hoch rasen" ist Montag nix, denke ich...
Bin völlig außer Form... 
Nee, aber wird wirklich nix *ischschwör*, würde Ali jetzt sagen 

Aber mitkommmen will ich ansich gerne, einer muss ja die Beweisfotos machen 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ist dein Start in Sundern jetzt fest?


----------



## chris112 (2. April 2009)

@ apoptygma,

dann werde ich mich euch ein anderes mal anschließen wenns
interessanter wird


----------



## Tasher82 (2. April 2009)

@Kai

also wenn Montag 9Uhr steht dann solltest du so gegen halb neun bei mir sein. 
Aber was tust net alles um Beweisfotos zu machen gell...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> 
> also wenn Montag 9Uhr steht dann solltest du so gegen halb neun bei mir sein.
> Aber was tust net alles um Beweisfotos zu machen gell...


Machen wir. 20:30Uhr solllte ich hinkriegen 
Wird zwar ganz schön happig, aber wie gesagt, was tut man nicht alles für Beweisfotos 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (2. April 2009)

*umguck

Keiner mehr da???



War leider etwas abkömmlich grad...oder so


----------



## tommi1223 (3. April 2009)

Doch jetzt ist wieder wer da.Und wieder erwarten nicht gefühlte 50Jahre älter, sondern 2-3 jünger . So bei dem herrlichen Wetter werd ich denn ma aufstehen.Wünsch allen ein schönes WE und viel Spaß beim radeln/sport oder was auch immer.



gruß tommi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (3. April 2009)

moin, 

heute 13 uhr feierabend, und montag und dienstag 2 tage frei. 

wie gefällt euch eigentlich das liteville 101, habe gestern noch viel drüber gelsen, und finde das teil schon sehr angenehm


----------



## apoptygma (3. April 2009)

Moin, so, ich werd mich getz fertich machen und schätzungsweise die Richtung Fröndenberg einschlagen. Noch nen bisschen an der Gabel gespielt gerade, was den Druck angeht (für meinen Geschmack, wieich dachte, zu wenig). Mal nen bissken drauf, Rebound nen minibisschen runter. Mal sehen. Ipod gefüttert, geladen...

Bis später mal.


----------



## Tasher82 (3. April 2009)

viel spaß..


----------



## sonic3105 (3. April 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
wer von euch hat eigentlich die nächste Woche frei???
Ausser mir versteht sich.
Hat vonenen jemand intresse einen Tag nach Winterbegr zufahren und dort ein wenig zufahren??
Und nein ich meine nicht den Bikepark, sondern eher die Strecken drumherum.
Wenn wir ein paar zusammen kriegen und nen Auto dabei ist wo mehr als ein RAd rein passt sollte das mit dem Sprit ja auch nicht alt so teuer sein.


----------



## eminem7905 (3. April 2009)

habe montag und dienstag frei. 

montag ist ja schon ausgebucht, und dienstag müssen wir nach dem wetter schauen. auto für 6 pers. und 8 bikes würde auch klappen.


----------



## apoptygma (3. April 2009)

So, kurz ma drinne zum umziehen, inner Sonne 27 Grad unnd ich bin schon 1x "durch".

Zwischenstand der GA1 Runde , die sich nach 20 km erledigt hatte, weil ich keinen Nerv mehr hatte.....

41.58 km, 3:02 h, 644 Hm

Hagen-Schwerte-Ergste-nach der JVA innen Wald bis irgendwann Tiefendorf (da sah ich schon wieder geküsst aus) weiter durchn Wald mit etlichen Schiebepassagen, weil Kleinholz ohne Ende bis Berchum-über den A10 Radweg Richtung Garenfeld, gelernt, das nicht jeder Forstweg auch wohin führt-durch Knöcheltiefe Treckerspuren und Mocke weiter, bis nur noch Kreuz und Quer Holz lag (Bilder kommen) Tragepassagen mit Beine aufritzen  Hagn runter, Hang wieder rauf, anders gings nicht. Das ist Mountainbiking  Aber zumindest hab ich mir in unwegsamen Gelände mal ein klein wenig die Rutschangst genommen, wenn auch langsam 

Getz nur umziehen und weiter im Text, ich werd es tapfer weiter probieren und bin heute wohl echt allein gut aufgehoben. Habt nen schönen Nachmittag, ich denk mal, ich melde mich mit Ü1000 zurück


----------



## sonic3105 (3. April 2009)

@martin
ja dann wäre doch der Dienstag nen guter Start für Winterberg....
Auto hätten wir dann ja schon, jetzt fehlen nur noch Teilnehmer.....
Dich zähle ich dann einfach mal dazu, meine wenigkeit fährt auch mit.
Also wer noch??


----------



## eminem7905 (3. April 2009)

wie gesagt, kein bikepark, nur ne schöne tour mit viel HM. 

bei 6 leuten müßte so 7-10 euro spritgeld mehr als genug sein. evtl. müßte man mit 5 euro auch auskommen können.


----------



## apoptygma (3. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @martin
> ja dann wäre doch der Dienstag nen guter Start für Winterberg....
> Auto hätten wir dann ja schon, jetzt fehlen nur noch Teilnehmer.....
> Dich zähle ich dann einfach mal dazu, meine wenigkeit fährt auch mit.
> Also wer noch??



*aufzeig

Wäre auch mit dabei.

Auch wenn das alles so gepflegt an meinem Trainingsplan vorbeigeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (3. April 2009)

gut sind wir schon drei, das läuft doch super.
wenn das so weiter geht istd er wagen zackig voll ;-)

@Wencke, 
Schön das du dich in das gelände wagst, dir später noch viel spass.


----------



## apoptygma (3. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> gut sind wir schon drei, das läuft doch super.
> wenn das so weiter geht istd er wagen zackig voll ;-)
> 
> @Wencke,
> Schön das du dich in das gelände wagst, dir später noch viel spass.



Es schreit sich eben manchmal am besten alleine "********" wenn mal was nicht auf Anhieb klappt. 

Ich bin auch weg getz wieder, mal fix noch Sonnencreme drauf und ab.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. April 2009)

*reinstolper*
Guten Tag zusammen 
Ich bin auch kurz eben auf einen Zwischenstopp daheim. Na ja, Winterberg könnte man schon mal ernsthaft drüber nachdenken. Bin dabei...wenn ich darf. An meinem nicht vorhandenen Trainingsplan geht dieser Tag zwar nicht vorbei, aber Regeneration sieht sicher auch anders aus... Na ja, egal.

@ Fabian
Ich bin dann am Montag um 8:15Uhr an der Sparkasse, ne  Dann brauchen wir uns nicht so zu beeilen. Natürlich nur, wenn es dir genehm ist 

Gruß kai


----------



## apoptygma (3. April 2009)

@Kai: Du siehst auch keinen ne? Auffer Wehringhauser Str. B7 Richtung Gevelsberg....ich kam grad aus Volmarstein 

So...feddich für heute, langsam wurden die Beine getz auch schwer.

Die 100 hab ich nicht ganz voll bekommen :-(, 80.21 km in 5:30 bei 1230 Hm.

Hab meine Haus-Geländerunde noch dran gehängt (die Kette ist noch da), lecker was in Volmarstein gegessen...

Jetzt freu ich mich ersma auf meine Wanne


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai: Du siehst auch keinen ne? Auffer Wehringhauser Str. B7 Richtung Gevelsberg....ich kam grad aus Volmarstein
> 
> So...feddich für heute, langsam wurden die Beine getz auch schwer.
> 
> ...


Doch, habe jede Menge Leute gesehen, dich aber leider nicht  Beim nächsten Mal dann umdrehen und hinterher fahren 

Mach dir nix draus mit den 100, dann probieren wir es halt morgen gleich noch mal  Ich habe die 100 heute aber auch nicht voll gekriegt*, war dafür aber recht schnell (24,2km/h)
Es stehen also heute 63,5km in 2:37h auf der Uhr. Das errechnete Tagespensum habe ich erwartungsgemäß nicht geschafft, aber ich hoffe doch mal sehr auf morgen und übermorgen. Wobei allmählich leicht Wolken aufziehen...

Erhol dich gut,
Gruß Kai
* war auch gar nicht mein Ziel


----------



## sonic3105 (3. April 2009)

Ich werde mich wohl morgen auf Krafttraining beschränken, und nicht Rad fahren. Vielleicht so ne kleine Spass Runde gegen Abend wenn das Wetter dann noch okay ist und ich Bock habe.

Was ist nun eigentlich für Sonntag geplant??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Was ist nun eigentlich für Sonntag geplant??


Das wüsste ich auch mal gerne... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (3. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mach dir nix draus mit den 100, dann probieren wir es halt morgen gleich noch mal  Ich habe die 100 heute aber auch nicht voll gekriegt*, war dafür aber recht schnell (24,2km/h)
> Es stehen also heute 63,5km in 2:37h auf der Uhr. Das errechnete Tagespensum habe ich erwartungsgemäß nicht geschafft, aber ich hoffe doch mal sehr auf morgen und übermorgen. Wobei allmählich leicht Wolken aufziehen...
> 
> Erhol dich gut,
> ...



Du, ich weiss noch gar nicht ob ich morgen überhaupt fahre. 24er Schnitt?? Jo, da war zu erwarten bei der TF, die Du auf der B7 gezeigt hast *reintret 

Ich halte mich auch für Sonntag wohlfein raus, wenn, schließe ich mich an. Den wenn ich überleg, das wir Montag unterwegs sind und Dienstag dann ggf. auch, sollte ich vielleicht Sonntag einfach nur ne Grundlage auf Rolle fahren ( da klappt das zumindest) und ansonsten die Füsse still halten


----------



## eminem7905 (3. April 2009)

bin auch wieder da. war nur 2 stunden unterwegs, und brauche nen neuen sattel, mein ar*** tut weh, bzw. der sattel druckt auf die prostata. 

ich würde gern mal wieder flach fahren so schwerte mäßig bzw. dortmund, das kann man ja mit montag prima verbinden. morgen gehe ich grillen, somit fahre ich nur hier bei mir rum. sonntag, was ruhiges BITTE


----------



## apoptygma (3. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bin auch wieder da. war nur 2 stunden unterwegs, und brauche nen neuen sattel, mein ar*** tut weh, bzw. der sattel druckt auf die prostata.
> 
> ich würde gern mal wieder flach fahren so schwerte mäßig bzw. dortmund, das kann man ja mit montag prima verbinden. morgen gehe ich grillen, somit fahre ich nur hier bei mir rum. sonntag, was ruhiges BITTE



Die Sattelfrage ist auch noch nicht 100% durch hier bei mir. Keine Ahnung, wohin das noch führen soll damit...mir tat der Hintern heute mal wieder schon nach 20 km weh....gut, das wird nicht gross schlimmer, aber is schon blöd.

Das kann man Montag wirklich gut damit verbinden find ich


----------



## sonic3105 (3. April 2009)

hmm, soso, ihr wollt euch richtung Schwerte wagen.
einfach nur flach oder ein wenig spassig . Wie weit ungefähr??


----------



## apoptygma (3. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> hmm, soso, ihr wollt euch richtung Schwerte wagen.
> einfach nur flach oder ein wenig spassig . Wie weit ungefähr??



Dein Handy liegt am falschen Ort


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du, ich weiss noch gar nicht ob ich morgen überhaupt fahre. 24er Schnitt?? Jo, da war zu erwarten bei der TF, die Du auf der B7 gezeigt hast *reintret
> 
> Ich halte mich auch für Sonntag wohlfein raus, wenn, schließe ich mich an. Den wenn ich überleg, das wir Montag unterwegs sind und Dienstag dann ggf. auch, sollte ich vielleicht Sonntag einfach nur ne Grundlage auf Rolle fahren ( da klappt das zumindest) und ansonsten die Füsse still halten


Ja, aber aber aber...
aber das geht doch nicht... 
Du kannst doch jetzt nicht einfach so abspringen.
Wir werden nicht viel fahren, und das in gemäßigtem Tempo und nicht mit einem 24er Schnitt *hochundheiligversprech*
TF sachste passt?  Ich kann sie ja nicht messen, deshalb muss mein Gefühl herhalten. Das heißt, doch, ich kann sie messen. Wenn es knarzt, ist sie zu niedrig...  Habe heute wieder vieles einfach hochgedrückt, was leider wieder nicht zu überhören war.

Und als wäre das mit Sa. nicht schon schlimm genug, ziehst du zur Feier des Tages auch noch für So. die Krallen ein?   
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o21qjPxA5XY"]YouTube - Das geht doch nicht[/ame] 

Kai... frustriert


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. April 2009)

@ Martin
Ich habe hier noch einen Selle Italia Signo Genuine Gel





rumfliegen...
*HINWEIS:* Der Sattel muss zum A*** passen und dafür ist vor allem die Form und weniger die Härte verantwortlich... 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Laut Hersteller wiegt der Sattel 220-225g


----------



## apoptygma (3. April 2009)

Hase, es war ne harte Woche für mich, nicht nur fahrtechnisch. Und ich muss meine Pausen haben und die nehm ich mir auch, ich habe nächste Woche ansich jeden Tag aufm Zettel, was Fahrerei angeht, inkl. nem Ruhetag. Die Woche drauf wird sich nur geqält, am Berg im Wald, Anschlag üben, danach das WE is Sundern und die Woche davor möchte ich nur noch Pille Palle fahren.


----------



## apoptygma (3. April 2009)

Ich hab nen Selle San Marco noch, schwerer und etwas weicher. Kannst ja gern ma probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. April 2009)

Schon länger gewusst, gibt es jetzt auch einen Link dazu. Der Downhill-, Fourcross- und Cross Country-Weltcup wird die ganze Saison über auf www.freecaster.tv zu sehen sein. Vielleicht hat ja wer Interesse... 
Hier der Thread dazu... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (3. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Schon länger gewusst, gibt es jetzt auch einen Link dazu. Der Downhill-, Fourcross- und Cross Country-Weltcup wird die ganze Saison über auf www.freecaster.tv zu sehen sein. Vielleicht hat ja wer Interesse...
> Hier der Thread dazu...
> 
> Kai



Mich juckt da max. der CC WC 

freecaster.tv  funzt aber schon nicht mehr *lach


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mich juckt da max. der CC WC
> freecaster.tv  funzt aber schon nicht mehr *lach


Zum Angucken sind DH und 4x aber auch sehr geeignet.
Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache... 
Dass die Seite nicht läuft, habe ich auch schon gemerkt. Finde ich grad nicht so toll... 

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. April 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil werde morgen mit meinem Bruder in und um Hagen unterwegs sein. Danach werde ich entweder aufhören mit Fahren für diesen Tag oder alleine (oder mit ihm) noch eine Runde dranhängen...
*Die Tour, die für morgen 16Uhr angesetzt ist, fällt mangels Mitfahrer aus!*

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich werde mich wohl morgen auf Krafttraining beschränken, und nicht Rad fahren. Vielleicht so ne kleine Spass Runde gegen Abend wenn das Wetter dann noch okay ist und ich Bock habe.
> 
> Was ist nun eigentlich für Sonntag geplant??



Was ist los! Kneifst du morgen bei der flotten Runde?


----------



## eminem7905 (3. April 2009)

@ wencke und kai, 

gibt mir mal beide sättel, werde die mal durchprobieren, und der der mir am besten zusagt, den kaufe ich dan denjenigen ab. ist es ok????

so gehe jetzt schlafen, nachdem ich gerade 2 std. mit der kleinen (1,5 jahre) von meinem kumpel gespielt habe. habe ihr das wort MÖWE beigebracht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @ wencke und kai,
> gibt mir mal beide sättel, werde die mal durchprobieren, und der der mir am besten zusagt, den kaufe ich dan denjenigen ab. ist es ok????
> 
> so gehe jetzt schlafen, nachdem ich gerade 2 std. mit der kleinen (1,5 jahre) von meinem kumpel gespielt habe. habe ihr das wort MÖWE beigebracht.


Du bist doch immer der Pfennigfuchser und Yen-Kurs-Kenner. Dann weißte ja sicher auch, dass so ein Sattel im Betrieb auch gewissem Verschleiß unterliegt.
Heißt im Umkehrschluss: Hier wird nicht verliehen, hier wird vermietet 
Kleiner Spaß, ne. 
Ich kann dir meinen Sattel am Mo.(?) mitbringen 

Gute Nacht
Kai
P.S.: Möwe, ja nee ist klar


----------



## mistermoo (4. April 2009)

dienstag hört sich gut an, da wäre ich gerne dabei, sonntag erstmal wach werden (nach der party heute abend) bzw. gesund, habe nen husten wie einer mit astma und kronischer bronchitits zusammen seit gestern  habe schon nen neuen spitznamen "röchelkönig"


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Guten Morgen *strahhhhhhhhhl

Geil, 12 Stunden gepennt....das is ewig her.

@Kai
Haben Sabrina und Tobi getz abgesagt oder wie? Das liegt doch getz nicht an mir oder??

@Martin
Ich bring die de Sattel auch Montag mit.

@Jenz
Was macht eigentlich mein Sattel??  

@Uwe
Es wurde ihm wahrscheinlich gesagt, das FLOTT auch richtig FLOTT is , da zieht er Krafttraining wohl dann doch vor

@Sascha
Wenn Du heute Abend noch ne kleine Runde drehen wills hier ums Eck (mit nem Bierchen an dem Dingen da wo wir die Tage hergefahren sind  ) (und bitte, ich meine diesmal wirklich "rollen"), sag Bescheid, ggf. komm ich noch mit, wenn ich nachher ausm Bett falle, wo ich getz ersma wieder hingehe mit meinem Kaffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (4. April 2009)

@Jens
Schön das du dabei bist am Dienstag. Dann hab ich ja nen Rad dabei mit dem wir dann alle doch mal in den Bikepark können HAHAHAHA

@Uwe
Sorry mir ist was dazwischen gekommen, aber kneifen würd ich das jetzt nicht nennen, aber wir holen das nach.


So dann mal guten morgen, hab gerade in die Teilnehmerliste von Sundern geschaut und siehe da mein Name taucht auf FREU.
Ummelden hat also geklappt.

@wencke
 also ich weiss nicht ob ich heut noch aufs Rad komme, aber wenn dann lasss ich dich das Wissen.


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> gesund, habe nen husten wie einer mit astma und kronischer bronchitits



Sowas kann ich weder hören noch lesen 

Asthma
Chronisch



Aber wenn ich grad so im Klug********r-Modus bin 

Plötzlich ausm Nix auftretender Husten, bei der Witterung....

1. nicht auskurierte Erkältung (da sagte ich Dir schon etliche mal was zu)
2. Pollen
3. Wenn Schleim geworfen wird, siehe 1., Infekt oder auch Asthma 

Definitiv solltest Du damit zum Arzt, nen alleiniger Husten is immer nen bissken seltsam. Aber wem sag ich das.....

Is aber eben mein Spezialgebiet hier durch Sohnie. An Medis kann ich Dir da empfehlen, wenn Du ersma nicht zum Arzt willst:

Prospan gegen Husten mit Schleim (gibs auch für Erwachsene)
Silomat wenns Reizhusten is
Sollte es bei der Witterung immer wieder auftreten, Morgens und vor allem Abends.....Citirizin (Allergietabletten) ausprobieren, sollte das dass dann plötzlich weniger werden, empfehl ich Dir mal nen Allergietest 

Klug********rmodus aus.



Denn...einer geht noch....aus einer unbehandelten Allergie kann Asthma werden. Meiner röchelt hier auch schon wieder rum.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen


apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Haben Sabrina und Tobi getz abgesagt oder wie?


Ja


apoptygma schrieb:


> Das liegt doch getz nicht an mir oder??


Nein. Zumindest hat man es mir gegenüber nicht so begründet.
Das immer heftiger auftretende Fluchtverhalten, wenn es darum geht, mit mir zu fahren, fällt mir aber in letzter Zeit vermehrt auf... 
Gibt mir natürlich Zeit, drüber nachzudenken warum...

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (4. April 2009)

moin, 

also für dienstag haben wir 5 leute dabei

SASCHA, WENCKE, KAI, JENZ, und ICH. 

werde heute das auto klarmachen. näheres kommt heute abend. 

mache heute einen ruhigen, höhstens was in der ebene machen, da ich heute nacht höllische krämpfe in der rechten wade hatte, so das ich mehrmals wach war.


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> also für dienstag haben wir 5 leute dabei
> 
> ...



Wir können uns ja heute Nachmittag, wenn, mal kurzschließen.

Krämpfe.....Guckst Du Magnesium  und viel Trinken, und machst Du auch ma Sattel nen bissken höher


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> also für dienstag haben wir 5 leute dabei
> 
> ...



Aber....ich sag das vorher...ich bin eine sehr unruhige Beifahrerein, also fahr bitte bitte vernünftig *fleh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (4. April 2009)

ja habe ich viel getrunken und magnesium war auch dabei. 

ich werde das auto auf händen nach winterberg tragen


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja habe ich viel getrunken und magnesium war auch dabei.
> 
> ich werde das auto auf händen nach winterberg tragen



Schau mal, das Magnesium als Kapseln bekommst und ne Zeit regelmässig nimmst (falls das häufiger auftritt). Ich "konsumier" dazu noch regelmässig Kalium. Gott sei dank habe ich bis dato ansich gar keine Probs mit Krämpfen.

Ja, das ist sehr nett.

Wer sucht denn die Tour aus?

Soll ich ma die Mountainbike durchforsten, ich meine, da waren letzten Touren in Winterberg drin mit unterschiedlichsten Ansprüchen.


----------



## eminem7905 (4. April 2009)

ja kannst du machen, alernativ das www durchsuchen, dort gibt es viele touren. und suche eine alternativtour für meschede aus, jenachdem was die bodenverhältnisse in winterberg machen. 

und bitte ne gemütliche tour. die berge sind da bekanntlich doch ein wenig höher.


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

@Sascha

Jo, gefunden!

Müsstest Dich getz nur noch in die Teamwertung bei uns melden. Bist ja einen Startblock vor uns.

Also weisste Bescheid, wenn ich Dich plötzlich überhole, biste definitiv zu langsam


----------



## sonic3105 (4. April 2009)

Schau auch mal auf die Winterberg seite, da stehen die auch aus geschrieben. Fand die Panorama Tour ganz gut das war ne mittlere mit irgendwas um die 40 Kilometer. wenn man dann noch lust hat könnte man noch ne kleine fahren oder so ähnlich.

Adresse wäre glaub Kurpark 6 damit wir das auch finden.

Aber wenn du ne zeitung hast wo die aufgelistet sind dann ist das ja auch schonmal Super.


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Stimmt....Bodenverhältnisse....gut, ich denk mal, das ich dann für Winterberg nochmal die Nobbys aufziehe. Sicher is sicher. Im Sauerlang dürfte es schätzungsweise noch sehr viel schlimmer aussehen als hier.

Ma gucken, vielleicht nötige ich meinem Stumpy auch die Fully-Reifen drauf (könnter mal sehe wieviel Angst ich derzeit habe)


----------



## sonic3105 (4. April 2009)

@Wencke
Oder du nimmst einfach das Fully.

Achja bevor ich das vergesse, wo hast du gesehen in welchem Startblock ich bin??

Und ich hab hier was für dich, da du ja ne weisse JAcke suchst.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Limited-LT...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So dann mal guten morgen, hab gerade in die Teilnehmerliste von Sundern geschaut und siehe da mein Name taucht auf FREU.
> Ummelden hat also geklappt.


Na dann...
Man sieht sich in Sundern... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich sehe grad, du startest vor mir. Na ja, wir sehen us ja sicher vorm Start 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke
> Oder du nimmst einfach das Fully.
> 
> Achja bevor ich das vergesse, wo hast du gesehen in welchem Startblock ich bin??
> ...



Ui danke ......aaaaaaaber, das is ja die gleiche Jacke wie Du sie mir schon gezeigt hast *gg, und Windstopper-Jacken hab ich weiss der Geier genug *gg

Das kannste an der Ausschreibung sehen, da sind die Blöcke aufgeführt.

Hm, oder ich nehm das Fully, stimmt...macht ja auch Sinn, da ich mir die Umbauerei spare *lach

Gut, auf das Naheliegenste komm ich ja nicht...ich Ummeeckendenker

Genau, ich geb Fullymaus mal wieder nen Tag


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das immer heftiger auftretende Fluchtverhalten, wenn es darum geht, mit mir zu fahren, fällt mir aber in letzter Zeit vermehrt auf...
> Gibt mir natürlich Zeit, drüber nachzudenken warum...
> 
> Kai



Hm, keine Ahnung. Vielleicht liegt es wirklich an den Leistungsunterschieden. Man will ja nicht gern bremsen, fühlt sich ggf. unter Druck, mehr reinzutreten, als man eigentlich will, ärgert sich dann darüber, weil mans nicht schafft...keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hm, keine Ahnung. Vielleicht liegt es wirklich an den Leistungsunterschieden. Man will ja nicht gern bremsen, fühlt sich ggf. unter Druck, mehr reinzutreten, als man eigentlich will, ärgert sich dann darüber, weil mans nicht schafft...keine Ahnung.


Ich weiß es auch nicht, nehme es aber im Zweifelsfall persönlich...

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (4. April 2009)

Ach kai, ich fahr mit dir. 
Wie wäre es mit morgen??


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Boah wat sieht mein Bad getz aus....Stumpy hat geduscht 

Und....

Die Lackquali ist unter aller Sau...ich hab 2 Abplatzer und nen Kratzer im Rahmen


----------



## sonic3105 (4. April 2009)

Das der Gruss von Schotter, und das ist denke ich recht normal.
wenn Steine irgendwo dran fliegen wird wohl kaum ein LAck halten 

Kratzer, hmm wo die herkommen ist schwer zusagen hast du es gekratzt?? LAch

nee mal im ernst, das doch der übliche verschleiss wenn man sein Rad auch gebraucht.


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Das der Gruss von Schotter, und das ist denke ich recht normal.
> wenn Steine irgendwo dran fliegen wird wohl kaum ein LAck halten
> 
> Kratzer, hmm wo die herkommen ist schwer zusagen hast du es gekratzt?? LAch
> ...



Ärgert mich trotzdem....so, nu is noch Kettenpflege angesagt.


----------



## eminem7905 (4. April 2009)

......und schließlich ist es kein eisdielen-fahrrad


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

So, feddich. Bilder der Home-Werk- und Waschanlage im Album *lach


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

Halloooo...
So, ich bin auch wieder daheim.
Da ich nicht weiß, wo ich war, folgen einfach nur kurz Zahlen:
Distanz: 89km
Fahrzeit: 3:28:20h
Durchschnitt: 25,6km/h
Höchstgeschwindigkeit: 81,27km/h 
Das Ganze nur auf Straße und im Hauptteil mit wenig Höhenmetern und 2 Rennradfahrern im Schlepptau 

Ich hab gerade richtig Lust auf Rennen fahren irgendwie... 
Sundern kann also kommen 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Habt ihr für morgen schon was geplant?


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Höchstgeschwindigkeit: 81,27km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


>


Ich habe doch gute Bremsen 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch gute Bremsen
> 
> Kai



Und Fullface, Lederkombi und Stiefel an?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Und Fullface, Lederkombi und Stiefel an?


Nee, das nicht...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nee, das nicht...
> 
> Kai



Zumindest nachdenken sollte man darüber 

Du bist auf Landstrasse nunmal, entgegen der Motorradfahrer, ohne Licht unterwegs, wirst also noch weniger gesehen, weil noch schmaler und vor allem lautlos. Du kannst gepflegt davon ausgehen, das selbiges mit Deinen passiert, wenn Dich mal einer übersieht. 

Das daher auch noch mit einem  zu untermalen finde ich nen bisschen....hm....grenzwertig.

Nimms nicht persönlich.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Zumindest nachdenken sollte man darüber
> 
> Du bist auf Landstrasse nunmal, entgegen der Motorradfahrer, ohne Licht unterwegs, wirst also noch weniger gesehen, weil noch schmaler und vor allem lautlos. Du kannst gepflegt davon ausgehen, das selbiges mit Deinen passiert, wenn Dich mal einer übersieht.
> 
> ...


Gut, der Smiley... da hatte ich schon bessere Ideen.
Auch ist diese Geschwindigkeit wahrscheinlich jener Punkt, an dem Leben und Tod (oder Rollstuhl,...) nicht zuletzt vom Glück abhängen. Aber ich bin ja auch nicht der Typ, der es jetzt bei jeder Tour darauf anlegen wird, die max. Geschwindigkeit herauszuholen. Mein Bike lief gut, das habe ich halt mal ausgenutzt... Jetzt weiß ich wie sich 80km/h aufm Bike anfühlen (was ansich NIE das Ziel war), muss das aber nicht zwingend noch mal erleben, zumal ich nicht so der Speedfreak bin.

Nein, ich nehme das nicht persönlich, warum auch? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gut, der Smiley... da hatte ich schon bessere Ideen.
> Auch ist diese Geschwindigkeit wahrscheinlich jener Punkt, an dem Leben und Tod (oder Rollstuhl,...) nicht zuletzt vom Glück abhängen. Aber ich bin ja auch nicht der Typ, der es jetzt bei jeder Tour darauf anlegen wird, die max. Geschwindigkeit herauszuholen. Mein Bike lief gut, das habe ich halt mal ausgenutzt... Jetzt weiß ich wie sich 80km/h aufm Bike anfühlen (was ansich NIE das Ziel war), muss das aber nicht zwingend noch mal erleben, zumal ich nicht so der Speedfreak bin.
> 
> Nein, ich nehme das nicht persönlich, warum auch?
> ...




Weisst, ich bin nicht scharf drauf, einen von Euch mal beerdigen zu müssen nur weil....keine Ahnung! Ich häng nämlich schon nen bisschen an Euch allen, auch wenns manchmal nicht so rüber kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Weisst, ich bin nicht scharf drauf, einen von Euch mal beerdigen zu müssen nur weil....keine Ahnung!


Ja, ist angekommen!


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

@Martin:

Du hast doch Deinen GPS´ler oder. Den sollten wir vielleicht nutzen...

Wie wäre es denn mit folgenden Touren:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-zur-tour-borberg-und-feuereiche.285225.2.htm

Das ma ganz gemütlich.

oder

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...aten-zur-tour-sieben-taeler-tour.285242.2.htm

Hier mit nen bisschen mehr an HM.

Ich würde Nr. 2 prefereieren, da haben auch unsere Single-Trail-Junks nen bisschen was.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. April 2009)

Fertich
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/319165
100km in 4h und 530hm


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Fertich
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/319165
> 100km in 4h und 530hm





Dein Durchschnittspuls beruhigt mich


----------



## sonic3105 (4. April 2009)

@kai
 ich glaub für Morgen ist nix geplant. 
Bisher nur Montag und Dienstag.
Aber wie schon gesgat würd morgen wohl auch ne Runde drehen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> ich glaub für Morgen ist nix geplant.
> Bisher nur Montag und Dienstag.
> Aber wie schon gesgat würd morgen wohl auch ne Runde drehen


Gut, wenn es Wetter passt, werde ich dann vielleicht in ähnlicher Besetzung wie heute fahren. Allerdings könnte man auch mit Uwe was ausmachen, wenn der auch noch nix geplant hat.  Allerdings würde es dann wieder ziemlich anstrengend werden. Das hatte ich morgen ansich nicht vor...
Wenn alle Stricke reißen, kann ich immer noch allein losziehen.
Gelände werde ich wohl erst nächste Woche wieder sehen...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dein Durchschnittspuls beruhigt mich



Ich bin eh etwas hochpulsiger schaffe zwischen 190 -195 beat.
Hatte letztes Jahr in Sundern eine Durchschnitt von 168


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich bin eh etwas hochpulsiger schaffe zwischen 190 -195 beat.
> Hatte letztes Jahr in Sundern eine Durchschnitt von 168



Das is hoch....ich glaub, bis dato warens 187 bei mir.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wo ich da am Ende liege, aber so ne 165-170 hatte ich mir ansich auch schon "gedacht" oder "spekuliert"

Darf ich fragen, wo da bei dir so die "Futtergrenzen" sind bei dem Puls in etwa?


----------



## eminem7905 (4. April 2009)

@uwe

wieviel % fährst du im gelände und wieviel auf der straße, mich würde mal dein wochenpensum interessieren, incl. der profile der einzelnen tage.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das is hoch....ich glaub, bis dato warens 187 bei mir.
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt, wo ich da am Ende liege, aber so ne 165-170 hatte ich mir ansich auch schon "gedacht" oder "spekuliert"
> 
> Darf ich fragen, wo da bei dir so die "Futtergrenzen" sind bei dem Puls in etwa?



Bis 160 kann ich mich noch recht gut unterhalten. Und das fahre ich auch ohne Problem eine ganze Zeit.
Ich wollte auch mal eine LD machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @uwe
> 
> wieviel % fährst du im gelände und wieviel auf der straße, mich würde mal dein wochenpensum interessieren, incl. der profile der einzelnen tage.



Das ist ganz unterschiedlich.
Gestern bin ich erst mal Strasse bis zum Wengeberg gefahren und dancj rein in den Busch Richtung Dahl.
Von da aus Richtung Hohenlimburg und Strasse wieder zurück.
Kuckst du da
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/318831
und da
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/319287
zum Ende musste ich mich beeilen das es zeitlich eng wurde.
Siehste am Plus


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Bis 160 kann ich mich noch recht gut unterhalten. Und das fahre ich auch ohne Problem eine ganze Zeit.
> Ich wollte auch mal eine LD machen!



Also unterhalten geht bei mir auch noch nen Ticken drüber...aber beantwortet grad nicht meine Frage....

Wann ist bei Dir "Kammer leer". Ich bin mir meines Körpers da noch nicht 100% sicher, wo besser is, nachzulegen. Du hast da durch Deine Marathonerfahrung doch sicherlich nen Anhaltspunkt, der sicherlich bei allen etwas unterschiedlich liegt, ich aber ungefähr die Erfahrung gemacht habe, bewege ich mich bei nem 160er inner Ecke sinds gute 45 Minuten bei nem durchschnittlichen Müsli-Frühstück


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also unterhalten geht bei mir auch noch nen Ticken drüber...aber beantwortet grad nicht meine Frage....
> 
> Wann ist bei Dir "Kammer leer". Ich bin mir meines Körpers da noch nicht 100% sicher, wo besser is, nachzulegen. Du hast da durch Deine Marathonerfahrung doch sicherlich nen Anhaltspunkt, der sicherlich bei allen etwas unterschiedlich liegt, ich aber ungefähr die Erfahrung gemacht habe, bewege ich mich bei nem 160er inner Ecke sinds gute 45 Minuten bei nem durchschnittlichen Müsli-Frühstück



Beim Marathon ist das regelmäßige Essen und Trinke enorm wichtig.
Ich Frühstücke ganz normal und während des Rennens immer an den VP's Riegel und Bananen und natürlich Trinken
Für zwei Stunden geht das ganz gut.
Außerdem versuche ich sowieso gut 3 Liter Wasser pro Tag zu trinken.


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Beim Marathon ist das regelmäßige Essen und Trinke enorm wichtig.
> Ich Frühstücke ganz normal und während des Rennens immer an den VP's Riegel und Bananen und natürlich Trinken
> Für zwei Stunden geht das ganz gut.
> Außerdem versuche ich sowieso gut 3 Liter Wasser pro Tag zu trinken.




Gut, das kommt dann auf die Anzahl der VP an  Und Bananen gehen bei mir leider gar nicht :-(

3 Liter am Tag bekomme ich nie hin....ich hab gestern noch so gedacht, die einzige Zeit, wo Du wirklich regelmässig trinkst ist, wenn Du nen Rucksack auf hast


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, das kommt dann auf die Anzahl der VP an  Und Bananen gehen bei mir leider gar nicht :-(
> 
> 3 Liter am Tag bekomme ich nie hin....ich hab gestern noch so gedacht, die einzige Zeit, wo Du wirklich regelmässig trinkst ist, wenn Du nen Rucksack auf hast



Ich hab früher öfters mal Probleme mit Krämpfen während des Rennens gehabt.
Du muss vorher immer genug Flüssigkeit zu dir nehmen nicht erst beim Rennen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

@ Uwe
Fährst du morgen auch? Wenn ja, was fährste (Untergrund, Kilometer, Geschwindigkeit). Würde ansich gerne noch mal eine Runde mit dir drehen, auch wenn es wohl recht anstrengend werden sollte. Also für mich jetzt 
Um zu fahren, muss das Wetter allerdings einigermaßen halten...
Wenn nicht, werde ich mich anderweitig umsehen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> Fährst du morgen auch? Wenn ja, was fährste (Untergrund, Kilometer, Geschwindigkeit). Würde ansich gerne noch mal eine Runde mit dir drehen, auch wenn es wohl recht anstrengend werden sollte. Also für mich jetzt
> Um zu fahren, muss das Wetter allerdings einigermaßen halten...
> Wenn nicht, werde ich mich anderweitig umsehen.
> ...




Du hattest aber Sascha´s Offerte gesehen oder??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du hattest aber Sascha´s Offerte gesehen oder??


Ja, aber unterschätzt, bzw. als nicht praktikabel angesehen. Ich werde nicht allein nach Schwerte fahren oder ihn nach EN lotsen, habe ich auch nicht für gut angesehen. Ich werde morgen eh wieder nur Straße fahren und dafür braucht er nicht herkommen. Gut, man hätte es auch schreiben können, aber habe ich nicht. 
Dass sich nicht mal Uwe meldet, erschüttert mich sehr...
Gib mir 2 Wochen und ich fahre immer entweder allein oder in Großgruppen 

Kai


----------



## mistermoo (4. April 2009)

so ich gehe jetzt meine erkältung (husten und der andere dreck) ersäufen
mal sehen wie fit ich morgen früh bin um ne runde drehen zu können...

horst schlämmer ist nen dreck gegen mich: schätzelein.....*röchel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> so ich gehe jetzt meine erkältung (husten und der andere dreck) ersäufen
> mal sehen wie fit ich morgen früh bin um ne runde drehen zu können...
> 
> horst schlämmer ist nen dreck gegen mich: schätzelein.....*röchel*


Meinst du nicht, da wäre eine Sport-Pause mal ganz angebracht? 

Wünsche dir dennoch einen schönen Abend 
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, da wäre eine Sport-Pause mal ganz angebracht?




Das gerade Du diese Frage.... 


@Jenz:
Ich hoff, Du hast da meinen Einwurf weiter oben gelesen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das gerade Du diese Frage....


Ich versteh nur Bahnhof... 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> Fährst du morgen auch? Wenn ja, was fährste (Untergrund, Kilometer, Geschwindigkeit). Würde ansich gerne noch mal eine Runde mit dir drehen, auch wenn es wohl recht anstrengend werden sollte. Also für mich jetzt
> Um zu fahren, muss das Wetter allerdings einigermaßen halten...
> Wenn nicht, werde ich mich anderweitig umsehen.
> ...



Ich werde morgen recht früh mal Richtung Schwelm bzw. Beyenburg fahren.
Wird aber nichts aufregendes da ich Mittags wieder derheim sein muss.
Hab halt auch noch Frau und Kind.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen recht früh mal Richtung Schwelm bzw. Beyenburg fahren.
> Wird aber nichts aufregendes da ich Mittags wieder derheim sein muss.
> Hab halt auch noch Frau und Kind.


Okay.
Danke für die Auskunft 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Okay.
> Danke für die Auskunft
> 
> Gruß Kai



Wenn du willst kanst ja mit kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> ....da ich Mittags wieder derheim sein muss. Hab halt auch noch Frau und Kind.




Das lass ich mir grad mal auf der Zunge zergehen


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @uwe
> 
> wieviel % fährst du im gelände und wieviel auf der straße, mich würde mal dein wochenpensum interessieren, incl. der profile der einzelnen tage.




Könnte der Herr sich mal zu den beiden Touren äußern?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das lass ich mir grad mal auf der Zunge zergehen



Ja, so ist das seit fast 20 Jahre verheiratet und eine Tochter die auch schon 20 ist


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ja, so ist das seit fast 20 Jahre verheiratet und eine Tochter die auch schon 20 ist



Es sind manchmal gerade die "freudsch´n Formulierungen" die ich so interessant sind.

"....muss"
"hab halt noch..."

Die Betrachtung der Worte aus der Entfernung lassen mich als Sprachfetischisten und Menschenbeobachter gruseln 

Manches ist oft gar nicht so unbewusst, wie die Wortwahl es vermuten lässt


----------



## eminem7905 (4. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ja, so ist das seit fast 20 Jahre verheiratet und eine Tochter die auch schon 20 ist



nimm sie doch mal mit zum biken 

@uwe
biken hält jung, wa, hätte dich so auf 35 geschätzt. 
@wencke

touren, welche, uwes tour habe ich schon komentiert. 
unsere touren am dienstag, da gefällt mir die zweite besser.


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> nimm sie doch mal mit zum biken
> 
> @wencke
> 
> ...



Damit wären wir dann 3, die die 2. Tour anregten. Wie gesagt, Du müsstest am besten Deinen GPS füttern.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Es sind manchmal gerade die "freudsch´n Formulierungen" die ich so interessant sind.
> 
> "....muss"
> "hab halt noch..."
> ...



Nö. Bin froh das ich meine Familie habe.
Ich wäre nicht da wo ich jetzt bin ohne meine Frau!!!!!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @uwe
> biken hält jung, wa, hätte dich so auf 35 geschätzt.



Bin fast 43 fahre Senioren "2".
MTB fahr ich auch schon gut 15 Jahre und davor Motocross bzw Enduro


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Nö. Bin froh das ich meine Familie habe.
> Ich wäre nicht da wo ich jetzt bin ohne meine Frau!!!!!



Aber hast gemerkt, was ich mein oder?? 

So entstehen zwischenmenschliche Mißverständnisse


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber hast gemerkt, was ich mein oder??
> 
> So entstehen zwischenmenschliche Mißverständnisse



Gut das wir darüber geredet haben.

P.S. Meine Tochter studiert Germanistik und Linguistik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (4. April 2009)

und was hält sie von biken???


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und was hält sie von biken???



Sportlich leider daneben


----------



## eminem7905 (4. April 2009)

habe mir gerade nen tacho gekauft
Ciclomaster CM 4.4 A für 65 oken. 

damit ich auch mal mit meinen tages-km und hm angeben kann, die oft an die 100km und 1500hm reichen


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Gut das wir darüber geredet haben.
> 
> P.S. Meine Tochter studiert Germanistik und Linguistik





Dann wüsste sie definitiv, was ich gerade meinte


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> habe mir gerade nen tacho gekauft
> Ciclomaster CM 4.4 A für 65 oken.
> 
> damit ich auch mal mit meinen tages-km und hm angeben kann, die oft an die 100km und 1500hm reichen



Wir können gern ne 100er mit 2000 hm am Dienstag fahren


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wir können gern ne 100er mit 2000 hm am Dienstag fahren


Bitte nicht... 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dann wüsste sie definitiv, was ich gerade meinte



drum


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

Wann soll es am Di. losgehen? Wo soll es losgehen? Und wie lange werden wir grob fahren? Ich meine in Winterberg selbst 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. April 2009)

Doppelt post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (4. April 2009)

@kai
ca. 10-11 uhr, hagen eilper str.,1-7 std.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ca. 10-11 uhr, hagen eilper str.,1-7 std.


Danke 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> ca. 10-11 uhr, hagen eilper str.,1-7 std.



So spät?????

OT:

Ach so......ich hab getz im Übrigen auch demn exakten Urheber der "Stunt-Sache" und "extra auffe Fresse fallen für nen Filmchen" in Sachen....genau!

Manchmal hasse ich meinen Gerechtigkeitssinn!

*vogelzeig (falls mitgelesen wird)

Wenn man nichtmal den Arsch in der Hose hat, ne falsche Aussage zurückzunehmen....werd erwachsen!

OT Aus!

So, zurück zum Thema:
Also ich finds recht spät, wir müssen ja schließlich noch hinfahren, und Kai...wenns die 2. Tour wird, steht die Zeit doch fest oder?? Also die Tourzeit.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So spät?????
> 
> So, zurück zum Thema:
> Also ich finds recht spät, wir müssen ja schließlich noch hinfahren, und Kai...wenns die 2. Tour wird, steht die Zeit doch fest oder?? Also die Tourzeit.


Ob es spät ist oder nicht, hängt z. B. davon ab, ob mir jemand mein Bike mit einem Auto nach Hause bringt. 
Es über Nacht woanders stehen zu haben, finde ich irgendwie nicht sooo toll... ZUmal sich dann der Rücktransport als eher schwierig erweist...

2. Tour? *dummguck*

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ich hätte auch gegen 9Uhr nix, um mal einen früheren Termin vorzuschlagen.


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> 2. Tour? *dummguck*
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Ich hätte auch gegen 9Uhr nix, um mal einen früheren Termin vorzuschlagen.



Ja Kai, ich hatte Touren vorgeschlagen, mit Link und so....


----------



## eminem7905 (4. April 2009)

nach hause kann ich dich bringen. ok, 9.30 das ist ein kompromis, und treffen in eilpe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja Kai, ich hatte Touren vorgeschlagen, mit Link und so....


Ja, sorry, ist mir entgangen.
Habe ich aber nachgeholt.
Jetzt bin ich im Bilde.
Weiterhin unklar ist, warum die Zeit bei Tour 2 feststeht.
Aber ich würde die zweite Tour auch bevorzugen, ja. 


eminem7905 schrieb:


> nach hause kann ich dich bringen. ok, 9.30 das ist ein kompromis, und treffen in eilpe.


Das wäre natürlich super 

Ja, 9:30Uhr ist für mich ein Kompromis 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, sorry, ist mir entgangen.
> Habe ich aber nachgeholt.
> Jetzt bin ich im Bilde.
> Weiterhin unklar ist, warum die Zeit bei Tour 2 feststeht.



Boah Kai....ich weiss zwar nicht, warum Du Manches mit aller Gewalt kompliziert machen musst...aber....die Strecke ist da, das Profil in etwa, die HM, da werden wir kaum 6 Std, für unterwegs sein oder???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Boah Kai....ich weiss zwar nicht, warum Du Manches mit aller Gewalt kompliziert machen musst...aber....die Strecke ist da, das Profil in etwa, die HM, da werden wir kaum 6 Std, für unterwegs sein oder???


Von einer 6std.-Tour ist in der Tat nicht auszugehen, nein...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Von einer 6std.-Tour ist in der Tat nicht auszugehen, nein...
> 
> Kai



Wo is dann das fu...... Problem????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wo is dann das fu...... Problem????


Wie so oft... vorm Rechner 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (4. April 2009)

na hier sind ja wieder welche in Topform 

wollt mich nur mal so melden..

@kai
du bist dann Mo so gegen 8.15 - 8.30Uhr bei mir? 

bin schon gespannt wie Sascha sichmacht beim vorfahren 

gruß Fabian


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

@ Fabian
Ja, bin ich 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> bin schon gespannt wie Sascha sichmacht beim vorfahren
> 
> gruß Fabian



Du wirst Dich so oder so wundern 

*hihi


----------



## Tasher82 (4. April 2009)

ach und erklär mir nochmal schnell wo du >80km/h drauf hattest...

nachgeholfen hast die letzten 10 sicher net mehr viel...
oder du hast verdammt flotte Beinchen...

bei mir waren es gestern 67km/h gut wäre mehr drin ( prinzipiell ) aber tut ja net not..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> oder du hast verdammt flotte Beinchen...


Hast du Zweifel daran? 

Kai
P.S.: Ich bin heute mal testweise mit einem 80'er Kettenblatt gefahren... Aber ich werde es wohl wieder demontieren. Macht sich bergauf jetzt nicht soooo toll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (4. April 2009)

hab da gerad ne andere Idee 

aber bevor Wencke sich sorgen macht, lassen wir dass mal...
denn die 67km/h Passage fahren wir dann montag morgen auch wieder.


----------



## eminem7905 (4. April 2009)

ich ja, deinen post der letzten wochen nach zu urteilen, wäre max. 40 km/h drinn.


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> hab da gerad ne andere Idee
> 
> aber bevor Wencke sich sorgen macht, lassen wir dass mal...
> denn die 67km/h Passage fahren wir dann montag morgen auch wieder.



Und auch hier:


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich ja, deinen post der letzten wochen nach zu urteilen, wäre max. 40 km/h drinn.



Also.....


----------



## Tasher82 (4. April 2009)

@Kai 

hör dir ihn an...  
...  naja warten wir mo mal den ersten Anstieg an der Syburg ab...

glaub Martin wollt auch vorfahren  oder Martin?


----------



## Tasher82 (4. April 2009)

@Wencke

wieso sag doch lassen wir das...


----------



## eminem7905 (4. April 2009)

wenn wir von oben fahren, dann möchte ich vorn fahren.  hoch muss nicht sein, aber ich werde mir morgen mal den trail genauer anschauen, besonders die spitzkehren und deren tücken. 

es geht morgen direkt nach formel 1 los.


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wenn wir von oben fahren, dann möchte ich vorn fahren.  hoch muss nicht sein, aber ich werde mir morgen mal den trail genauer anschauen, besonders die spitzkehren und deren tücken.
> 
> es geht morgen direkt nach formel 1 los.




Kollega....der Deal war, wir fahren ihn RAUF, auch wenn um die Kehren geschoben wird oder sonst wo. Primär RAUF! Runter is Belohnung (für Euch, nicht für mich, ich fahre außen rum um filme dann ) und oben haben wir ersma noch ne Mission zu erfüllen.


----------



## eminem7905 (4. April 2009)

ja, mit sascha noch ne tour durch den dortmunder wald, evtl. zoo besuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> hör dir ihn an...


Ja, Sachen gibt's...


----------



## apoptygma (4. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> evtl. zoo besuch


----------



## sonic3105 (5. April 2009)

So auch ich bin Zuhause, 
werde morgen bzw heute auch fahren, Formel eins werde ich auch noch gucken und dann gehts aufs Rad.
So ne gemütliche Spassige Runde.
Und ja Motag haben wir eine Mission......


----------



## mistermoo (5. April 2009)

so auch zu hause und fertisch wie .... egal
gute nacht, mal sehen wann ich wach für ne wenigstens kleine tour bin


----------



## seppel82 (5. April 2009)

werd am sonntag wohl ne lockere solorunde drehen. montag/dienstag falle ich aus arbeitstechnischen gründen leider aus


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

*gähn

Nach einer extrem unruhigen Nacht  grad mal ausm Bett gekullert.

Das Nachts zu 3 die Vögel draussen Radau machen, hyabe ich zwar nicht ganz verstanden, aber irgendwas war heute Nacht....jedenfalls kam ich bis fast 4 nicht wirklich innen Schlaf.

Wie ich sehe, waren wir alle nahezu zeitgleich noch wach 

Ich werd mal das Wetter beobachten, was heute fahren angeht. Ersma muss meine Bügelwäsche wech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

ich hätte da auch noch was zum bügeln da!!!! 

gehe nach formel 1 gegen 14.30 ne runde richtung syburg machen. 

ansonsten bis morgen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. April 2009)

Guten Morgen

Ich hatte auch eine unruhige Nacht  Wobei ich keine Vögel gehört habe...
Und für morgen wird auch eng, was das Ausschlafen angeht. Na ja, ein ander Mal vielleicht...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich hätte da auch noch was zum bügeln da!!!!
> 
> gehe nach formel 1 gegen 14.30 ne runde richtung syburg machen.
> 
> ansonsten bis morgen.



Ich bügel super gern, entspannt auch grad richtig. Keine Ahnung, was wieder mit mir los is


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Ich hatte auch eine unruhige Nacht  Wobei ich keine Vögel gehört habe...
> Und für morgen wird auch eng, was das Ausschlafen angeht. Na ja, ein ander Mal vielleicht...
> ...



Wie gesagt, es war nen Heidenradau draussen....nicht, das mich das gestört hätte, aber es war ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es war nen Heidenradau draussen....nicht, das mich das gestört hätte, aber es war ungewöhnlich.


Bei mir war kein Lärm oder sowas draußen, aber ich habe trotzdem schlecht geschlafen... 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (5. April 2009)

Guten morgen, bei mir war kein Lärm.
Und ichhabe SUPER geschlafen, wie ein Stein.
Jetzt ne Kaffee und dann mal schauen wie das Wetter nach Formel Eins ist.


----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

in malaysia regnet es


----------



## mistermoo (5. April 2009)

husten ist doof, ganz ganz doof.... grml


----------



## sonic3105 (5. April 2009)

@Jens 
Ja das Stimmt, mach dir mal ein halbes Glas Honig und Schnibbel dir eine zwiebel rein.
Das immer schön rühren und ziehen lassen und über den Tag verteilt immer schön ab und an mal ein Löffel von dem Honig. Glaub mir es hilft.


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

@J

Und lass Deinen Hintern zu Hause damit Du Dienstag einigermaßen fit bist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

ok, hausrezepte

heißes bier mit viel honig!!!!


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Guten morgen, bei mir war kein Lärm.



Wie gesagt, hab das ja auch nicht kapiert 

Der Honig und Zwiebel Geschichte kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ok, hausrezepte
> 
> heißes bier mit viel honig!!!!




Gut, das ist dann aber eher was zum weiterschlafen


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

Aber ma was anderes. Sollen wir uns heute statt radeln nicht lieber im Road-Stop aufn gesunden Salat treffen?


----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

dann müßte ich ja duschen 

man kann sich auch dort treffen, kann man draußen sitzen, dann kann ein teil dahinradeln (syburg trail inspizieren) und der hustende rest kommt mit dem auto.


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> dann müßte ich ja duschen
> 
> man kann sich auch dort treffen, kann man draußen sitzen, dann kann ein teil dahinradeln (syburg trail inspizieren) und der hustende rest kommt mit dem auto.



Ich würd auch mippem Auto kommen, da ich ungern zwischen vielen Leuten in Bike-Klamotten, am besten noch verschwitzt....is nicht so meins!

Is nur sonne Idee, könnter ja drüber nachdenken. Nur müsste ich wissen, ob draussen oder drinnen sitzen wegen Klamotten und ich würd wohl entssprechend getz nix mehr essen


----------



## sonic3105 (5. April 2009)

Joa das wäre ne Idee, ich komm vorbei.
Aber mit dem Rad und draussen sitzender weise.
Also wer kommt noch??


----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

komme geduscht, mit dem auto, aber wir können draußen sitzen. 

wann. gibt mir nach dem rennchaos in malaysia noch so ne std. zeit. also gegen 15 uhr????


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Joa das wäre ne Idee, ich komm vorbei.
> Aber mit dem Rad und draussen sitzender weise.
> Also wer kommt noch??



Is frisch draußen, also überlegt Euch das wenn gut 

Meinter, ich muss draußen was reservieren? Kann man das überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> komme geduscht, mit dem auto, aber wir können draußen sitzen.
> 
> wann. gibt mir nach dem rennchaos in malaysia noch so ne std. zeit. also gegen 15 uhr????



Um die Zeit brauchen wir noch keine Reservierung würd ich sagen


----------



## sonic3105 (5. April 2009)

ich werd jetzt erst was essen und dann guck ich mal was das rennchaos sagt.
Dann anziehen und losfahren.
Also nach Formel Eins  mein rad muss und will bewegt werden, hoffe ich störe dich dann Schwitzender weise nicht. LOL


----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

rennen geht max. bis 13 uhr. (2 std. regel)

sollen wir uns dann um 15 uhr im roadstop treffen??? 
dann kannst du radeln, und die mit faulen und hustenden kommen mit dem auto. 

ALSO 15 UHR ROADSTOP an der SYBURG. egal ob mit rad oder auto. 
ALLE SIND WILLKOMMEN!!!!! 



@wencke

bring bitte den sattel mit.


----------



## sonic3105 (5. April 2009)

Okay, werde so gegen 15 Uhr dort aufschlagen. 
Bis später dann


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

15:00 Uhr!

Ja, Sattel nehm ich mit.

Mit Jenz hab ich grad tel., dem geht wirklich nicht so super, der bleibt wohl daheim. Thomas is in Lüdenscheid, den hab ich grad ma eben per ICQ angetickert....was mit Seb?


----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

habe seine nummer nicht. aber es lesen doch hier alle mit. und jeder kann kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> habe seine nummer nicht. aber es lesen doch hier alle mit. und jeder kann kommen.



Ich hatte die mal im Telefonspeicher unter "empfangene", nach Akku-Tausch warse wech...ich hab ne mail geschrieben.

Also Alle....grusel....die das hier lesen können...weitergrusel....nee


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

Ich bin getz ersma duschen.....


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

Thomas lässt ganz lieb grüßen, er schafft das zeitlich leider nicht.

*auf den Burnout-Burger freu


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (5. April 2009)

Heute eine Runde im Beyenburg gewesen hat wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## el comandante (5. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also Alle....grusel....die das hier lesen können...weitergrusel....nee






Die Vögel sind aufgeregt und laut, halten gerade Hochzeit, wie ich beobachten konnte ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



))!

@Kai: Messe den Abrollumfang deines VR mit aufgesessenem Fahrer und 
stelle danach deinen Tacho neu ein, dann bleiben noch ~65km/h übrig  ...


----------



## seppel82 (5. April 2009)

ärgerlich... bin grad erst auferstanden 
hab jetzt nicht wirklich lust mich abzuhetzten...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. April 2009)

el comandante schrieb:


> @Kai:
> Messe den Abrollumfang deines VR mit aufgesessenem Fahrer und
> stelle danach deinen Tacho neu ein, dann bleiben noch ~65km/h übrig  ...


Grüß dich 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

el comandante schrieb:


> die vögel sind aufgeregt und laut, halten gerade hochzeit, wie ich beobachten konnte ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre eine Erklärung...ja


----------



## sonic3105 (5. April 2009)

So ich war dann heute mal bis zum Roadstop, 
hab mich dan weider richtung Schwerte (heimat) bewegt und dort noch ne schöne Runde durch den Schwerter Wald gedreht.
Jetzt bin ich dann nach knapp 2 Stunden und 40 Kilometern wieder Zuhause angekommen und muss sagen es war eine spassige Runde.
Obwohl ich ja alleine Unterwegs war.
Da trifft man sich am Roadstop und verabredet sich über ein MTB Forum und alle anderen kommen mit dem Auto. LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
Nein Spass beiseite war trotzdem Lustig.


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

Ich bekomm hier grad die Motten....mein Zugstufenrad am Dämpfer des Fullys bewegt sich nimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (5. April 2009)

ich sag schonmal bis morgen...

@Kai 
also morgen wieder an der Sparkasse..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> also morgen wieder an der Sparkasse..


Gehste schon ins Bett? 

Jo, morgen 8:15Uhr an der Sparkasse 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So ich war dann heute mal bis zum Roadstop,
> hab mich dan weider richtung Schwerte (heimat) bewegt und dort noch ne schöne Runde durch den Schwerter Wald gedreht.
> Jetzt bin ich dann nach knapp 2 Stunden und 40 Kilometern wieder Zuhause angekommen und muss sagen es war eine spassige Runde.
> Obwohl ich ja alleine Unterwegs war.
> ...




So, einen Schraubendrehereinsatz später, Zugtufe endlich gängig *nerv

Jo, war lustig. Ich find, solche Sachen gehören häufiger einfach mal so eingestreut, vielleicht werden wir alle ja mal ne richitge "Gruppe" *haha

Nee, Spass beseite, war nett mit Euch beiden, Essen wie immer , nach Ansicht des Trails nu auf Fully morgen umgeschwenkt, dieses auch schon klar gemacht hier....


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ich sag schonmal bis morgen...
> 
> @Kai
> also morgen wieder an der Sparkasse..



Sag doch erstma "Hallo" Du Nuss


----------



## sonic3105 (5. April 2009)

Ja wier machen da jetzt nen stammtisch raus, 
So einmal im Monat dort treffen ein wenig was essen sollte doch drin sein oder??
Was haltet ihr von der Idee??


----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)




----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja wier machen da jetzt nen stammtisch raus,
> So einmal im Monat dort treffen ein wenig was essen sollte doch drin sein oder??
> Was haltet ihr von der Idee??






Du kannst ja manchmal.......   


Brauchen wir nur noch nen Gruppen-Namen...Trümmertruppe


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

@Sascha:

Deine Team-Meldung ist auch schon drin


----------



## seppel82 (5. April 2009)

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. April 2009)

Wenn es zeitlich passt, bin ich auch dabei 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn es zeitlich passt, bin ich auch dabei
> 
> Kai



Wie muss es denn sein, das "zeitlich passen" bei Dir?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie muss es denn sein, das "zeitlich passen" bei Dir?


Nachmittags/Abends, aber auch nicht zu spät, weil ich ja noch nach Hause muss.
Da bin ich wohl auf den Zug angewiesen, da ich sonst mit dem Bike kommen müsste, was ich jetzt nicht sooo toll fänd.
Ach, ich weiß auch nicht. Der erste Fr. im Monat sollte aber mal grundsätzlich im Auge behalten werden 

Kai
P.S.: Wenn es nicht passt, finde der Stammtisch halt ohne mich statt...


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nachmittags/Abends, aber auch nicht zu spät, weil ich ja noch nach Hause muss.
> Da bin ich wohl auf den Zug angewiesen, da ich sonst mit dem Bike kommen müsste, was ich jetzt nicht sooo toll fänd.
> Ach, ich weiß auch nicht. Der erste Fr. im Monat sollte aber mal grundsätzlich im Auge behalten werden
> 
> ...



Schnubbelchen...Züge fahren an den Wochennenden locker bis 3:00 Uhr morgens


----------



## sonic3105 (5. April 2009)

Denke das das dann eher Abends sein sollte, erster Do oder Freitag im Monat sollte schon ne gute zeit sein so Ansatzweise.
@kai
nee mit dem Rad ist dann sicher Doof, aber es nimmt dich sicher jemand mit so netter Weise.

Aufjedenfall sollten wir da mal drüber nachdenken und das im Auge behalten ich fände es jedenfalls schön wenns klappt.

@Wencke
ja natürlich ist die teammeldung schon drin, meinst ich kümer mich um nix ;-)
Nee Spass beiseite die Jungs waren diesmal echt schnell mit dem eintragen.


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Denke das das dann eher Abends sein sollte, erster Do oder Freitag im Monat sollte schon ne gute zeit sein so Ansatzweise.



Also ich preferiere da den Freitag, weil Samstags, gut, bis auf Seb und Jenz, alle frei haben 

Sonst müssten wir den Samstag nehmen, wenn alle am nächsten Tag frei haben wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke
> ja natürlich ist die teammeldung schon drin, meinst ich kümer mich um nix ;-)
> Nee Spass beiseite die Jungs waren diesmal echt schnell mit dem eintragen.



*knutscha


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> nee mit dem Rad ist dann sicher Doof, aber es nimmt dich sicher jemand mit so netter Weise.


Das wäre natürlich super.

Gäbe es da jemanden? *liebfrag*

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (5. April 2009)

Gut, wenn man danach Frei haben will wäre Optional natürlich Freitag oder Samstag ne möglichkeit. 
Können ja Morgen mal drüber Quatschen und schauen was für Ideen
so bei rum kommen.


----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

@kai
das ergibt sich dann wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich super.
> 
> Gäbe es da jemanden? *liebfrag*
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ab/Bis zum Bahnhof bestimmt würd ich sagen 

Der Zug kommt doch regelmässig von Dir aus oder?


----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

habe auch kein problem meine wohnung zu verfügung zu stellen, mit anschließenden in die stadt gehen oder hier elektrogrillen oder oder oder.....

anmerkung:
ich wohne ja sehr zentral für alle, bin praktisch der mittelpunkt.


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Gut, wenn man danach Frei haben will wäre Optional natürlich Freitag oder Samstag ne möglichkeit.
> Können ja Morgen mal drüber Quatschen und schauen was für Ideen
> so bei rum kommen.




Wenns ähnliche komische Ideen wie heute sind ("hast Du den Fleck mit der Hand an meine Hose gemacht?"..... dann seh ich schwatt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> das ergibt sich dann wenn es soweit ist.




Kai


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> habe auch kein problem meine wohnung zu verfügung zu stellen, mit anschließenden in die stadt gehen oder hier elektrogrillen oder oder oder.....
> 
> anmerkung:
> ich wohne ja sehr zentral für alle, bin praktisch der mittelpunkt.


----------



## Tasher82 (5. April 2009)

@Kai 
wenn ich auch mal dabei sein sollte kann ich dich abholen..

@Wencke
hallo erstmal und schönenabend noch bis morgen 


und was meint ihr der Trail rauf machbar?
hat sich doch der ein oder ander sicher angeschaut heut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ab/Bis zum Bahnhof bestimmt würd ich sagen  Der Zug kommt doch regelmässig von Dir aus oder?


Soweit ich das sagen kann, ja. Später unregelmäßiger, aber er kommt. Wie lange, kann ich derzeit nicht sagen... 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

@ fabian

technik vorausgesetzt ist er fahrbar. mein auto passte leider nicht in den trail hinein 

@wencke
stehe morgen so um 8.20 vor deiner hütte, komst du dann raus.


----------



## sonic3105 (5. April 2009)

Also ich bleib bei meinr Meinung das der großteil von uns nicht mal ohne absetzen die erste Kurve schafft.
Aber Hauptsache wir haben Spass


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> wenn ich auch mal dabei sein sollte kann ich dich abholen..


Das wäre natürlich super 


Tasher82 schrieb:


> und was meint ihr der Trail rauf machbar?
> hat sich doch der ein oder ander sicher angeschaut heut


Ich werde das ganz entspannt abwarten.
Gewisse Leute halten ihn für nicht fahrbar und wir beide treten morgen am besten einfach den Gegenbeweis an... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wie lange, kann ich derzeit nicht sagen...
> 
> Kai



wie kommts???? warum kannst du es nicht sagen???


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> Nee, ich bleib drin


----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gewisse Leute halten ihn für nicht fahrbar und wir beide treten morgen am besten einfach den Gegenbeweis an...
> 
> Gruß Kai



wenn du den schaffst morgen raufzufahren, dann sehe ich dich in sundern nicht unter den letzten. solltest du es aber nicht schaffen, würde ich mir keine hoffnungen für sundern machen. "dabeisein ist alles"


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wie kommts???? warum kannst du es nicht sagen???


Ich kann es nicht sagen, weil ich es nicht im Kopf habe... 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht sagen, weil ich es nicht im Kopf habe...
> 
> Kai



aber wie kommst du an die annahme das er nicht mehr kommen wird, irgend einen grund muss es doch geben, wenn du es so schreibst, streichung der zugverbindung etc. 

EDIT: ah, jetzt habe ich es verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> wenn ich auch mal dabei sein sollte kann ich dich abholen..
> 
> @Wencke
> ...




Das würd uns allerdings maßlos freuen, wenn Du das einrichten könntest, uns 1x monatlich mit Deiner Anwesenheit bei einem Stammtisch zu betören 

Klar haben wir geschaut, ich nehms Fully mit, schraub den Sattel runter und versuch mein Glück, wobei in einem Zug wirds keiner packen, was aber nicht schlimm is. Wie Sascha sagte....wir werden viel zum Lachen haben denk ich


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> in einem Zug wirds keiner packen


Warum nicht?

Kai
P.S.: Warum machst du den Sattel runter?


----------



## Tasher82 (5. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das würd uns allerdings maßlos freuen, wenn Du das einrichten könntest, uns 1x monatlich mit Deiner Anwesenheit bei einem Stammtisch zu betören






na na net so ungehalten hehe


----------



## sonic3105 (5. April 2009)

Damit man mehr Spielraum zum absteigen hat.

Warum nicht machbar, Hmm schau selbst... 
Morgen biste schlauer, hehehehe

ich gehe sogar mit dem Wetteinsatz noch höher und sage s schafft keiner von uns in einem zug runter zufahren.
Also von der besetzung morgen.


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> 
> Kai
> P.S.: Warum machst du den Sattel runter?



1. Weil ich mir an den Schlüsselstellen sehr sicher bin, das keiner von uns die Kehren fährt 

2. Weil ich gern schnell am Boden mippem Bein sein will, wenn ich ausse Pedalen muss, da gibbet nämlich keinen Zaun sondern nur nen Draht


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> na na net so ungehalten hehe



Zickig heute??? 

Steht Dir gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ich gehe sogar mit dem Wetteinsatz noch höher und sage s schafft keiner von uns in einem zug runter zufahren.
> Also von der besetzung morgen.



was zahlst du, wenns einer runterschafft????


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was zahlst du, wenns einer runterschafft????



STOPP!!!!!

Und genau hier is Schicht!

Ich will nicht, das da einer nen Abflug macht ja?

Lasst uns Spass haben, aber nicht um irgendeinen Einsatz...

Danke schön!


----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

sorry, aber ich bin schon alt genug um zu wissen wo meine grenzen sind, und ich behaupte sogar das ich vorsichtiger fahre als es meine technik zulässt. 
alles andere laß mal meine sorge sein.


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich bin schon alt genug um zu wissen wo meine grenzen sind, und ich behaupte sogar das ich vorsichtiger fahre als es meine technik zulässt.
> alles andere laß mal meine sorge sein.




Gut, wenn ihr meint, da mit Einsätzen zu kommen, werde ich nach dem Uphill allein weiter. Ich find sowas albern!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. April 2009)

Aber mein Bike ist gar nicht DH-fähig...  Aber wenn es kein Zeitlimit gibt, würde ich es evtl. auch runter probieren... Rauf ist mir aber wichtiger 

Ich warte einfach mal den Tag morgen ab 
Wie lang ist der Trail etwa?

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (5. April 2009)

Ich lass das mal so im Raum stehen, das ich es nicht glaube.
ich jedenfalls weiss das ich es nicht schaffe.

wie lang?? Links Rum recht rum Links Rum rechts Rum ende.
nee mal im ernst hab keine ahnung wie lang der ist.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Weil ich gern schnell am Boden mippem Bein sein will, wenn ich ausse Pedalen muss, da gibbet nämlich keinen Zaun sondern nur nen Draht


Ach so, ich dachte gerade, es hätte den Grund, dass das Fahren ansich dann besser würde. Aber das mit dem Bein absetzen ist natürlich ein Argument.
Ich werde morgen auch versuchen, einem Abflug aus dem Weg zu gehen. Nicht zuletzt im Hinblick auf Sundern 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich lass das mal so im Raum stehen, das ich es nicht glaube.
> ich jedenfalls weiss das ich es nicht schaffe.




ich willl es auf jedenfall probieren, bis auf die spitzkehren ist ja nichts dabei, und oben üben wir ein wenig technik, dann geht es schon.


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich willl es auf jedenfall probieren, bis auf die spitzkehren ist ja nichts dabei, und oben üben wir ein wenig technik, dann geht es schon.





Um nix anderes gehts, nur nicht vor dem Hintergrund der Vergabe von Wetteinsätzen, darum gings mir.


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> wie lang?? Links Rum recht rum Links Rum rechts Rum ende.
> nee mal im ernst hab keine ahnung wie lang der ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Um nix anderes gehts, nur nicht vor dem Hintergrund der Vergabe von Wetteinsätzen, darum gings mir.



ja wenigstens muss ja ein essen dabei rausspringen, oder meinst du ich mache sowas umsonst. 

nenne es SCH***Z vergleich, aber das risiko muss mit dem wetteinsatzt übereinstimmen. risiko gering --> kleiner burgen in roadstop 

es ist genauso wie früher in der schule:

schaffst du die 10.000meter unter XX zeit bekommst du ne 1, bist du langsamer ne 2 usw. das war ein SCH***Z vergleich mit notenvergabe unter aufsicht von pädagogen.


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja wenigstens muss ja ein essen dabei rausspringen, oder meinst du ich mache sowas umsonst.
> 
> nenne es SCH***Z vergleich, aber das risiko muss mit dem wetteinsatzt übereinstimmen. risiko gering --> kleiner burgen in roadstop
> 
> ...



Da wir bereits kurz vor 10 haben, ich um diese Uhrzeit weder Lust noch Muße habe ne Grundsatzdiskussion über das für und Wider von Wetteinsätzen (zum Beispiel beim Saufen, Weiber flachlegen, Autorennen aufm Südwall) zu führen, hast du getz recht und ich meine Ruhe


----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> (zum Beispiel beim Saufen, Weiber flachlegen, Autorennen aufm Südwall) zu führen, hast du getz recht und ich meine Ruhe



das sind aber 2 paar schuhe deine beispiele, jeder weiß das die rennen im hafen oder im industriegebiet besser sind, weil die polizei das nicht so schnell mitbekommt.  (nur ein kleiner scherz)

P.S. bald ist CARfreitag 

EDIT:
so gehe ins bett, bis morgen um 8.20 bin ich bei dir. 
gute nacht euch allen.


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> P.S. bald ist CARfreitag



Wieso erwähnste das? Wollste dann ans Kreuz genagelt werden......mach so weiter, dann übernehm ich das . Auferstehung gibbet dann aber nicht mehr


----------



## eminem7905 (5. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wieso erwähnste das? Wollste ... genagelt werden......mach so weiter, dann übernehm ich das . Auferstehung gibbet dann aber nicht mehr


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


>




:d


----------



## seppel82 (5. April 2009)

ich denk dann morgen mal an euch, wenn ich mir meine zeit mit nervigen lieferanten totschlage


----------



## apoptygma (5. April 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ich denk dann morgen mal an euch, wenn ich mir meine zeit mit nervigen lieferanten totschlage



 Wär schön, wenn Du hättest dabei sein können!!!


----------



## eminem7905 (6. April 2009)

bin wach, bin wach,

so fahre hier um 8 los. es ist nicht mormal an einem urlaubstag sooooo früh aufzustehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (6. April 2009)

*gähn

Wem sachste das 

Also, bitte eine meditative Anfahrt nach Bathey 

*gähn

Kalt is draussen!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Ja, kalt ist wirklich. Wollte erst unten kurz fahren, habe es mir dann aber gekniffen 
Muss jetzt los. Bis gleich 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (6. April 2009)

Irgednwie find ich grad die Hälfte meiner Sachen nicht :-(

*verpeilt


----------



## sonic3105 (6. April 2009)

So ich bin auch schon fertig mit frühstücken.
 ich sag einfach mal bis später
ich hab ja noch nen moment Zeit


----------



## apoptygma (6. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So ich bin auch schon fertig mit frühstücken.
> ich sag einfach mal bis später
> ich hab ja noch nen moment Zeit



Schei.....Frühstsück 

*grml


----------



## sonic3105 (6. April 2009)

So damit werde ich gerade Wach
http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=mtb&hl=de&emb=0&aq=f#q=extreme+mountain+biking+red&hl=de&emb=0

Aber von wem ist bitte das Mega geile Lied???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (6. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So damit werde ich gerade Wach
> http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=mtb&hl=de&emb=0&aq=f#q=extreme+mountain+biking+red&hl=de&emb=0
> 
> Aber von wem ist bitte das Mega geile Lied???



Danke, nu is mir schlecht...

Keine Ahnung, das geht Millionen km an meiner Musik vorbei


----------



## apoptygma (6. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So damit werde ich gerade Wach
> http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=mtb&hl=de&emb=0&aq=f#q=extreme+mountain+biking+red&hl=de&emb=0
> 
> Aber von wem ist bitte das Mega geile Lied???



Huch, ich hab das falsche Video wohl erwischt....war das das Downhill-Video?


----------



## sonic3105 (6. April 2009)

ich meine das extrem Downhill Video von red Bull.
So jetzt muss ich aber Los sonst bin ich nicht Pünktlich, da ja die Böden Bauarbeiter da sind muss ich heute leider aussen Rum fahren


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. April 2009)

Hmmm, Erster? Was eine Ehre. 
War ein super Tag, der war zwar etwas früh los ging (7:40Uhr aufs Bike  ), aber dann noch richtig schön wurde. Gut, zum Ende hin war ich nicht mehr ganz optimal gekleidet *schwitz* aber mein Gott... Als ich Fabian heute Morgen aus dem Haus habe gehen sehen, dachte ich nur: "Okay, einer von uns ist definitiv mal falsch angezogen". Zu Hause angekommen, wusste ich dann auch wer.  Werde dann morgen wohl unten kurz fahren, wenn es zu ei8ner Tour kommen sollte.

Also ich fand es mal wieder super 

Gruß und bis später mal,
Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (6. April 2009)

@Kai 

hab das selbe gedacht heut morgen...
aber war mir erstmal sicher das ich es sein würde der falsch angezogen war....

heut nachmittag war ich ganz glücklich über die kurzen Sachen 

p.s.  ja war mal wieder ne super Runde...


----------



## tommi1223 (6. April 2009)

Na ihr Trail-Süchties, wie wars? Wer hat sich runter gestürzt?Ich hab heut Mangels fahrbereitem Radl mal eine Runde laufen gemacht.Hätte nich gedacht das des so anstrengend * is . 




gruß tommi , der sich da letztes Jahr schon ma runter gestürzt hat, ihr 
                  nachmachers ihr  


*Angesichts der Tatsache:

a.) T= fast schon zu viel (für mich) 
b.) Gestern am Limit gefahren     
c.) Das erste ma laufen/Joggen seid 8Jahren

bin ich mit 30min für 6,5km und 70hMeters mehr als zufrieden


----------



## apoptygma (6. April 2009)

Dritte *huhu 

Was ein geiler Tag mit unserem Geburtstagskind Fabian, sowie Kai, Sascha und Martin!!!!!! Das Trail-Desaster annre Syburg lassen wir unnern Tisch fallen 

Bilder der Kaffee- und Kuchenparty anner Syburg kommen gleich. 

Nach 68 km in 4:04 bei 920 Hm bei mir isses erstma Zeit für ne Dusche 

Nochmal anner Strasse umziehen ging ja nicht 

Wo wir waren....ach überall zwischen Volmarstein und Dortmund , Schwerter Wald, am Ende noch unseren Hausrundenanstieg Gut Schönefeld mitgenommen und lecker Frika Spezial mit Fritten gefuttert 

Ihr seid die Besten .


----------



## apoptygma (6. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> Ja, ich auch *hihi


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ihr seid die Besten .


_Sehr nett_ dass du es sagst, aber das wissen wir bereits 
Ich kann das Kompliment aber gut weiter geben... 

Die Frage, die mir nach meinem Frühstück, das ich gerade leicht verspätet zu mir genommen habe, am meisten unter den Nägeln brennt, ist die, welchen Kuchen es morgen geben wird... 
Ich lass' mich mal überraschen 

Gruß Kai
heute:
88,23km
4:37h


----------



## apoptygma (6. April 2009)

Gar keinen *nasezeig

Und.....um unsere anderen 3 nicht zu vergessen, Sebastian, Jenz und Thomas...schade das ihr nicht dabei wart. Wobei, noch mehr gemeine Sprüche...ich weiss ja nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gar keinen *nasezeig


Ich wollte es wenigstens nicht unversucht lassen. Ich meine, einen Versuch war es wert.
Wobei wir nachher noch unsere gute Linie einbüßen, wenn wir sowas jetzt immer veranstalten 

Was für gemeine Sprüche meinst du?   Aber ich spreche mich frei davon, würde NIEMALS etwas Böses sagen, kann ich gar nicht *liebguck*

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (6. April 2009)

So letzter, auch ich bin nach 85,25 Kilometern und nem 18 kmh Schnitt gut Zuhause angekommen.
jetzt bin ich im A....
Aber es hat Spass gemacht und war ne Super Runde.
Jetzt ist Chillen und Schlafen angesagt. Denn zu mehr bin ich heute definitiv nicht mehr in der lage.


----------



## apoptygma (6. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So letzter, auch ich bin nach 85,25 Kilometern und nem 18 kmh Schnitt gut Zuhause angekommen.
> jetzt bin ich im A....
> Aber es hat Spass gemacht und war ne Super Runde.
> Jetzt ist Chillen und Schlafen angesagt. Denn zu mehr bin ich heute definitiv nicht mehr in der lage.



Ich hau mich getz auch auffe Couch... und mach nen Stündchen die Augen zu....

Bis nachher mal alle!


----------



## astral67 (6. April 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Fabian...


----------



## seppel82 (6. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So damit werde ich gerade Wach
> http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=mtb&hl=de&emb=0&aq=f#q=extreme+mountain+biking+red&hl=de&emb=0
> 
> Aber von wem ist bitte das Mega geile Lied???


 
_Last Words von Thousand Foot Krutch_ wenn du das 4:30 redbull video meinst. klingt vernünftig


----------



## Tasher82 (6. April 2009)

daaaanke...


----------



## sonic3105 (6. April 2009)

@Sebastian 
Danke dir, genau das meine Ich 
jetzt aber ab in die Wanne, Beine entspannen


----------



## apoptygma (6. April 2009)

Ich hab schon wieder Hunger :-(

Ich glaub, nach einigen kranken Überlegungen werde ich nochn inne Ratio fahren und einkaufen....und mir nen Salat basteln...oder sowas...oder doch was ganz anderes....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> oder doch was ganz anderes....


Lieber was anderes! 
Und lass was für morgen über 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (6. April 2009)

Letzter!!!!!!

so, alle am pennen oder was???  muss sagen, das die "gemütliche" runden mich doch schon schlapp gemacht hat, habe nach 3 bierchen im garten fast 2 stunden geschlafen. 

wie schaut es nun mit morgen aus, sollen wir wegfahren, oder sollen wir hier in der nähe eine gemütliche runde drehen, und ne tour außerhalb von hagen irgendwann man am WE machen, wenn alle dabei sind????

so richtig bock auf die 11schweiz habe ich nicht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> Letzter!!!!!!
> 
> so, alle am pennen oder was???  muss sagen, das die "gemütliche" runden mich doch schon schlapp gemacht hat, habe nach 3 bierchen im garten fast 2 stunden geschlafen.
> 
> ...


Pennen kannste, wennde tot bist 

Wenn ich das richtig mitgeschnitten habe, haben wir uns auf die MTB Route geeinigt. Zumidnest, was den Tag morgen angeht. Winterberg ist ja erstmal raus aus der Verlosung und auch die 11Schweiz ist keine Option irgendwie. Ihc muss morgen nicht auf Reisen gehen, du hast auch nicht wirklich Lust, Wencke wollte, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe auch nach Hause, wenn sie keine Lust mehr hat und somit ist eine Reise in meinen Augen raus ausm Rennen. ICH brauche es morgen nicht


----------



## apoptygma (6. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> so richtig bock auf die 11schweiz habe ich nicht.



Ich hab da auch vorhin so drüber sinniert. Du hältst immer so tapfer durch auf den Touren, da würden wir Dir ggf. auch den Rest morgen geben. Ich finds toll, das Du doch nen Kämpfer am Berg bist 

Angesichts der Tatsache, das Jenz auch noch nicht richtig fit ist, sollten wir vielleicht wirklich mal sehen, hier in er Ecke was ruhiges zu fahren (und das auch echt mal tun....bremst uns da auch einfach, wenns zuviel wird)


----------



## apoptygma (6. April 2009)

Ahso....für die Sundern Starter 

Hallo,
das 1. Training auf der Marathonstrecke wird am Samstag, den 11.4. um 15 Uhr angeboten. Treffpunkt ist am Mega-Sports-Center in Sundern-Hagen.
Der nächste Termin ist am Sa. 18.4. um 15 Uhr.
Das Höhenprofil konnte bisher wg. schlechter Wegeverhältnisse ( hier lag bis vor kurzem noch etwas Weisses im Wald) nicht fertiggestellt werden.
Im Laufe dieser Woche wird's aber wohl was werden.
-- 
Freundliche Grüße
Martin Lehnert
Team Mega-Sports 2009

Also wissen wir was Anmach ist und sollten schauen, das wir auch hinkommen zum Strecke gucken!


----------



## eminem7905 (6. April 2009)

ach das geht schon, und ich komme noch mit, hatte heute einen durchschnittspuls von 130. nur ich finde das quälen ist so anstrengend 

ne im ernst, da ich morgen urlaub habe und die behörden und co. offen sind, würde ich wenn dann vormittags fahren (alleine oder mit euch) start auch so um 9. 

und es ist klar das ihr euch auf das rennen anders vorbereiten müßt als ich fahren möchte, da ist doch nichts auszusetzen, denn ihr wollt ja auch nen guten schnitt in sundern fahren, und keine angst wenns mir zu schnell geht sage ich bescheid. bin ja nicht so der schüchterne 

als tip an euch: (was ich so als leihe denke)
ich würde die letzten wochen/tage vor sundern bei sascha an euer stelle trainieren, sind zwar nicht so viele HM aber was ich an den bildern so gesehen habe braucht man da auch schon ein wenig technik in sundern. und bei sascha kann man prima so lange im kreis die trails abfahren (im renntempo) bis die 30km voll sind. denn was nützt es euch wenn ihr 70-80km touren macht, dann lieber 30km und schön knackig.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. April 2009)

@ Wencke
Willst du beide Termine hin oder nur an einem da fahren?
Ansich wäre das ja ein super "Außer-Hagen-Ausflug", oder?
Also wenn es passt, wäre ich ansich gerne dabei. Son bisschen Strecke gucken kann ja nicht schaden, gerade was die Bodenverhältnisse angeht. Aber ihr würdet ja auch sicher brühwarm berichten, wie ich euch kenne  Na ja, schaun mer mal...
Habe heute schon meinen alten 2008er Racing Ralph gesucht. Der Neue ist ja bald durch, dann muss ich wieder wechseln 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> adenn was nützt es euch wenn ihr 70-80km touren macht


Grundlagenausdauer bringt das im besten Fall  Wie der Name Grundlage schon sagt, baut darauf vieles auf. Aber letztlich kann man in Sundern auch schnell fahren, wenn man immer nur 2h fährt. Dagegen will ich nix sagen. Aber Sundern ist ja nur die Vorbereitung auf Duisburg, wo es dann wohl zu wenig ist, "nur" 30km zu fahren 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (6. April 2009)

ach ja stimmt ihr fahrt ja noch in DU. habe ist ja ganz vergessen.


----------



## apoptygma (6. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ach das geht schon, und ich komme noch mit, hatte heute einen durchschnittspuls von 130. nur ich finde das quälen ist so anstrengend
> 
> ne im ernst, da ich morgen urlaub habe und die behörden und co. offen sind, würde ich wenn dann vormittags fahren (alleine oder mit euch) start auch so um 9.
> 
> ...



Meine nächste Woche besteht so oder so nur aus Intervalltraining . Da wirds keine Ü50 Touren mehr geben. Zudem, wenn wir es hinbekommen, am Samstag in Sundern uns die Strecke anzusehen.....

Also morgen zu 9 bin ich raus, weil ich echt auspennen will  Sehts mir nach, ich bin heut schon so schlecht raus gekommen.


----------



## apoptygma (6. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Wencke
> Willst du beide Termine hin oder nur an einem da fahren?
> Ansich wäre das ja ein super "Außer-Hagen-Ausflug", oder?
> Also wenn es passt, wäre ich ansich gerne dabei. Son bisschen Strecke gucken kann ja nicht schaden, gerade was die Bodenverhältnisse angeht. Aber ihr würdet ja auch sicher brühwarm berichten, wie ich euch kenne  Na ja, schaun mer mal...
> ...



Nee, nur an einem Samstag...das Prob wird sein, das Jenz definitiv wohl dann nicht kann, weil er arbeiten muss, ich kein Auto habe, was ich bin dahin kurven will und wir so oder so unseren Martin fragen müssen, ob er uns.....unter reichlichem Spritgeld...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ach ja stimmt ihr fahrt ja noch in DU. habe ist ja ganz vergessen.


Dafür bin ich ja da 

@ Wencke
"zu 9" meint morgen Abend, ja?

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee, nur an einem Samstag...das Prob wird sein, das Jenz definitiv wohl dann nicht kann, weil er arbeiten muss, ich kein Auto habe, was ich bin dahin kurven will und wir so oder so unseren Martin fragen müssen, ob er uns.....unter reichlichem Spritgeld...


Dass mit den Autos ist natürlich doof, aber wenn Martin sich bereit erklären würde, wäre das schon... also... das wäre richtig super 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (6. April 2009)

dazu kann ich euch die tage was sagen, aber man könnte es ja mit einer tour verbinden. oder geht es da im renntempo ab???

denke mal das seb. und co auf fahren würden. 

so bin erst wieder ab 22.30 wieder hier, bis gleich.


----------



## apoptygma (6. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> dazu kann ich euch die tage was sagen, aber man könnte es ja mit einer tour verbinden. oder geht es da im renntempo ab???
> 
> denke mal das seb. und co auf fahren würden.
> 
> so bin erst wieder ab 22.30 wieder hier, bis gleich.



Nein, wir wollen nur die Strecke abfahren. Kein Renntempo


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> dazu kann ich euch die tage was sagen, aber man könnte es ja mit einer tour verbinden. oder geht es da im renntempo ab???
> 
> denke mal das seb. und co auf fahren würden.
> 
> so bin erst wieder ab 22.30 wieder hier, bis gleich.


Zum Tempo kann ich nix sagen. Aber ich gehe derzeit nicht von Renntempo aus. Wir wollen doch nicht von dir mitgenommen werden, um dich dann an Ort und Stelle zu grillen  Also ich gehe davon aus, dass wir einfach nur die Strecke angucken... 

Bis gleich,
Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (6. April 2009)

Ich würd gerne ein tag in Sundern Probe fahren zwei muss nicht wirklich sein.Welcher davon ist mir ziemlich wumpe obwohl am 11.04 mir fast lieber wäre.
So mit morgen, 9 uhr ist mir definitiv zu früh.
Später können wir gerne ne Runde drehen.
Aber ich Schwöre euch die wird sowas von Ruhig das glaubt ihr garnicht, und davon ab will ich nicht 1 m höhe fahren 

edit, nein ich will auch kein renn tempo gehen. Will ja nicht das die Konkurrenz sieht wie Schnell ich bin ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (6. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich würd gerne ein tag in Sundern Probe fahren zwei muss nicht wirklich sein.Welcher davon ist mir ziemlich wumpe obwohl am 11.04 mir fast lieber wäre.
> So mit morgen, 9 uhr ist mir definitiv zu früh.
> Später können wir gerne ne Runde drehen.
> Aber ich Schwöre euch die wird sowas von Ruhig das glaubt ihr garnicht, und davon ab will ich nicht 1 m höhe fahren
> ...



Wumpe? Man merkt, wir kommen aus dem gleichen Regal irgendwie 

Es wurde von Jenz mir grad der Vorschlag unterbreitet, morgen ggf. gegen Mittag zu Dir nach Schwerte zu kommen und ein wenig zu rollen. Er ist nicht wirklich fit und es käme ihm wohl wirklich sehr entgegen, wenn wir einfach nen wenig ruhigst durche Rabatten fahren


----------



## apoptygma (6. April 2009)

So, und nen halbes Kilo Tomaten, 2 Zwiebeln, 2 Dosen Thunfisch und nem Haufen Oliven später, das ganze mit Balsamico.....geh ich getz ins Bett 

Wir lesen uns dann morgen, oder ruft halt an (wehe vor 10!) und schauen dann mal wegen morgen Mittag!!

Nachti zusammen!


----------



## eminem7905 (6. April 2009)

bin da, schwerte morgen hört sich gut an, werde dann meine bank/uni/behörde/finanzamt gänge vormittags erledigen. 

schreibt hier hinein wenns was spruchreifes morgen stattfindet. 

wegen samstag, wie schaut es wettermäßig denn aus, werde morgen mal das mit dem auto abklären.

gute nacht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bin da, schwerte morgen hört sich gut an, werde dann meine bank/uni/behörde/finanzamt gänge vormittags erledigen.
> 
> schreibt hier hinein wenns was spruchreifes morgen stattfindet.
> 
> ...


Wegen Sa. klingt doch erstmal super 

Wetter.com sagt, dass es evtl. im Tagesverlauf/gegen Abend Regen gibt.
Aber bis dahn ist die Messe ja schon wieder gelesen 

Wegen Morgen muss ich mal schauen. Habe ansich nicht vor, viele Kilometer zu fahren. Evtl. fahre ich auch hier nur eine kleine Runde. Aber das sehen wir dann morgen. Mi. ist dann definitiv Ruhetag. So richtig mit gar nicht fahren und so. Ab Do. werde ich dann bewusst druckvoller fahren, dafür weniger lang.

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (6. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, und nen halbes Kilo Tomaten, 2 Zwiebeln, 2 Dosen Thunfisch und nem Haufen Oliven später, das ganze mit Balsamico.....




 iiiiiihhhhhhhhhhh oliven. rest ist ok, aber nicht in dieser zusammensetzung.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> iiiiiihhhhhhhhhhh oliven. rest ist ok, aber nicht in dieser zusammensetzung.


Ich hatte ja noch auf einen anderen Einkauf gehofft. Aber meine Gebete wurden scheinbar nicht erhört... 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (6. April 2009)

so auch wieder zurück.. voll gegessen und gemütlich uffe couch...
hmm morgen mittag?!?!?!? muss ich mal sehen...

wollt morgen nachmittag am Auto schrauben.....
morgens muss ich auch erst was erledigen... also evtl vomittags ne zeitlich begrenzte Runde oder selbiges am Spätnachmittag...

mal sehen


----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bin da, schwerte morgen hört sich gut an, werde dann meine bank/uni/behörde/finanzamt gänge vormittags erledigen.
> 
> schreibt hier hinein wenns was spruchreifes morgen stattfindet.
> 
> ...



Guten Morgäääääähn (Kopfweh leidig)

Wetter könnte eng werden, es sind bis jetzt noch Regenschauer angesagt. Nur...angucken sollten wir uns die Strecke trotzdem auch wenns schauern könnte. Ich habe keinen Nerv da am Renntag anzukommen und Knietiefen Schlamm mit falschen Reifen zu erwischen. Klar, alternativ is ja noch ne Woche später nen Tag.

Oliven sind übrigens super lecker, am liebsten die schwarzen, die futter ich auch so ausm Glas 

@Fabian....

Ich hätte da auch nochn Auto zum schrauben


----------



## Tasher82 (7. April 2009)

was hat den der Kleine? wenn ich einmal dabei bin 

wolltest net ausschlafen? *grübel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (7. April 2009)

So ich bin auch aufgestanden......
Wo wollt ihr denn die Runde drehen?? eher in den Ruhrwiesen einfach gerade aus??
Oder wie habt ihr euch das heute vorgestellt??


----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> was hat den der Kleine? wenn ich einmal dabei bin
> 
> wolltest net ausschlafen? *grübel*



Das wurde aufgrund akutem Kopfweh nix, und wenn ich dann nicht direkt inne Vertikale komme und ne Ibu reinhaue, wirds ne Migräne, darauf hatte ich keine Lust heute.

Wie mal erwähnt, er muss zum Tüv, die Öl-Lampe macht Musik, Bremsen dürften auch ganz langsam wieder dran sein (denk ich, geschaut hab ich noch nicht)

An meinem Opel Kadett damals hab ich einige selbst gemacht, aber da sahen die Autos irgendwie noch übersichtlicher aus und konnten Mc Gyver mässig noch heil improvisiert werden *gg


----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So ich bin auch aufgestanden......
> Wo wollt ihr denn die Runde drehen?? eher in den Ruhrwiesen einfach gerade aus??
> Oder wie habt ihr euch das heute vorgestellt??



Ja so in der Ecke...allerdings muss bei mir erstmal da Kopfweh weg 

Und ich denk einfach mal nicht vor Nammitach, Jenz hat sich dazu auch noch nicht gemeldet.....Mutti wartet ja drauf


----------



## Tasher82 (7. April 2009)

lach..
Mc Gyver...?!?!?!  
hast die Bremsscheiben mit dem Multikulti Überlebensmesser geschlitzt ))


----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> lach..
> Mc Gyver...?!?!?!
> hast die Bremsscheiben mit dem Multikulti Überlebensmesser geschlitzt ))



Ist das das Messer aus Büroklammer und Stöckchen?? 

Ich texte Jenz ma eben an....


----------



## sonic3105 (7. April 2009)

Und aus ihrem alten Schmuck hat sie sich dann ne neue Bremsscheibe gegossen. Und siehe da der Opel hat gebremstAB jetzt heisst sie
 MAC WENCKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2009)

Meine weibliche Intuition sagt mir, das J. grad antwortet hier *wie spannend 

Edit:
Na das muss getz aber ne Tapete werden 

Edit2:
Nu isser wieder augeloggt...Doof oder was???


----------



## mistermoo (7. April 2009)

kein stress am morgen...
bin wach aber noch völlig neben mir


----------



## sonic3105 (7. April 2009)

Ja da hat die weibliche .in.... Super geklappt LOL


----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2009)

So.....Vorschlag is, gegen 12:30 bei Sascha!


----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> kein stress am morgen...
> bin wach aber noch völlig neben mir




Du hast ja wohl einen an der


----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2009)

Der Witz ist ja ansich, wenn ihr alle mal Eure ICQ´s anmachen würdet, ginge das alles sowas von schneller hier....


----------



## sonic3105 (7. April 2009)

Naja schnell ist nicht immer gut


----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Naja schnell ist nicht immer gut



Na ja, ich hasse ansich diese Kommunikation um 3 Ecken hier im Forum, dafür gibts die ICQ-Dinger ja.


----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2009)

So...also 12:30 bei Sascha in Schwerte!

Mutti reist allerdings mit Auto an (wird kutschiert um genau zu sein)


----------



## sonic3105 (7. April 2009)

An alle die sich anschliessen wollen eine gemütliche Runde ohne geschwindigkeit zu drehen, schreibt einfach gebe euch dann die genaue Adresse per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (7. April 2009)

so bin da, werde aber heute auch am auto schrauben. 

@fabian

was schraubst du denn so, ich muss zahnriemen, wasserpumpe, bremsflüssigkeit, benzinfilter, ölwechsel, achsträger wechseln, servopumpe wechseln, und stoßdämpfer samt federn tauschen, weil es ende mai zum tüv geht. wie du siehst habe ich hier einiges vor. ach ja betterie und hintere boxen müssen auch getauscht werden. na ja, nach 11 jahren sollte man am auto was machen wenn man es ein wenig länger fähren mächte. 

ab september habe ich dann etwa 200 PS.  

viel spaß beim schrauben.


----------



## Tasher82 (7. April 2009)

Unfallschaden an unserem BMW Kotflügel, Stoßstange etc .. nix wildes..

schrauben tu ich ansich alles..   bzw hab ich.. ))

an was für nem Wagen denn?
hast du ne Bühne wo du drauf kannst?


----------



## eminem7905 (7. April 2009)

so ne garage mit ner hebebühne hast du nicht zufällig parat???

mache auch eigentlich alles selbst, macht spaß und man kann sich dabei prima entspannen.


----------



## Tasher82 (7. April 2009)

lach ne leider net...

ja spass machts..


----------



## eminem7905 (7. April 2009)

@kai

du bist berühmt und wirst zitiert
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=390595 von Metzkergiga4u beitrag 04.04.2009 18:13 uhr


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> du bist berühmt und wirst zitiert
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=390595


Ich weiß 
Auf diese Art Ruhm kann ich aber gut und gerne verzichten...

Gruß Kai,
der sich in Sachen Öffentlichmachung der ermittelten Trainingsdaten jetzt noch mehr zurückhält...


----------



## Tasher82 (7. April 2009)

lass dich net ärgern...


----------



## eminem7905 (7. April 2009)

....und steh einfach drüber.

fabian fährt ja schließlich auf mit RR triko


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> lass dich net ärgern...





eminem7905 schrieb:


> ....und steh einfach drüber.


Die Aussagen gewisser Leute gehen mir mittlerweile eh am A**** vorbei. Die Meinung dieses Herren gehört dazu!


eminem7905 schrieb:


> fabian fährt ja schließlich auf mit RR triko


Ich fand es mutiger, in der Situation kurz anzuziehen.
Darüber hinaus finde ich aber, er kann es tragen 

Durch dieses Zitat werde ich natürlich jetzt mit Rennradfahrern in Verbindung gebracht, ne? Na ganz toll... 

Na ja, man kann es nicht ändern,
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (7. April 2009)

machs einfach wie ich: was die anderen über mich sagen oder denken geht mir am AR*** vorbei. nur eine person kann über mich läster und das ist mein anderes ich


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> machs einfach wie ich: was die anderen über mich sagen oder denken geht mir am AR*** vorbei. nur eine person kann über mich läster und das ist mein anderes ich


Nur soviel:
Du und ich, wir sind unterschiedlich- und das ist auch gut so 
Und das war kein Selbstgespräch.

Haste meinen Sattel schon getestet? Würde mich mal interessieren, was der Experte dazu sagt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (7. April 2009)

ne habe noch nicht getestet. habe heute zu nichts bock. gucke gerade king of queens auf kabel 1.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne habe noch nicht getestet. habe heute zu nichts bock. gucke gerade king of queens auf kabel 1.


Keinen Bock zu nichts? Nicht biken bei dem Wetter? Das habe ich jetzt mal überlesen, ne 
Auch wenn es sich gerade vielleicht etwas anders angehört hat: Es eilt nicht, ehrlich. Will nur dann mal deine Meinung hören 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (7. April 2009)

was kann ich tragen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. April 2009)

Ein RR-Trikot aufm MTB

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (7. April 2009)

So vond er gemütlichen Runde wieder Zurück...
Und es ist auch bei einer gemütlichen entspannten Runde geblieben.

Nen Stop mit ein wenig was essen und Trinken war auch drin, nachdem wir das dann hinter uns hatten kam dann die Shopping Tour in unserem Bike laden. 
Da war die Wencke dann wieder ganz Frau und amcht bestimmt Zuhause ne After Shopping Revival Party.


----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2009)

*wink

Nee, Wencke macht getz ersma Ibuprofen Teil 3 und Heia Teil 1, wobei das Oberteil wirklich schön is (eine Frage, lieber Sascha, blieb aber offen! ) 

Nee war ganz schön, auch wenn ich mehr oder weniger mit "Nebel vor den Augen" gefahren bin....im Klamottenladen wars dann angenehm dunkel *gg

Nen neues Unterziehtrikot/Hemdchen in weiss (was auch immer das ist) und die Roeckl Solar in lang sinds geworden. Jenz hat ne Hose und...nen Trikot??


----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> lass dich net ärgern...



Eben! Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, von wem das kommt. Der gute Herr hat sich nämlich hier auch mit grenzwertig fremdenfeindlich anmutenden Äußerungen gestern? zum Nappel gemacht. Aber jeder so, wie ers kann.


----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus finde ich aber, er kann es tragen



 Eben.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Eben! Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, von wem das kommt. Der gute Herr hat sich nämlich hier auch mit grenzwertig fremdenfeindlichgen Äußerungen hier gestern? zum Nappel gemacht. Aber jeder so, wie ers kann.


Mir scheint, er kann nicht anders  Aber das ist natürlich reine Vermutung meinerseits. Es ist nur eine Vermutung, mögliche Beweise werden hier ja "zensiert"

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (7. April 2009)

frage ?? Offen geblieben??
Ich weiss gerade nicht was du meinst....
Kläre mich auf


----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> frage ?? Offen geblieben??
> Ich weiss gerade nicht was du meinst....
> Kläre mich auf



pn!


----------



## eminem7905 (7. April 2009)

hey nix pn, hier posten!!! 

und her mit den km und hm daten.


----------



## sonic3105 (7. April 2009)

Km waren glaub so um die 27 und Hm ca 500


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hey nix pn, hier posten!!!
> 
> und her mit den km und hm daten.


Habe ich grad auch so gedacht 

50,22km; 240hm, alles Straße, aber mich meinteste ja sicher gar nicht

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (7. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hey nix pn, hier posten!!!
> 
> und her mit den km und hm daten.



27km 532 Hm mit nem 12er Schnitt und nein, das bleibt inner Postbox 

So, Augen fallen zu! Bin zugedröhnt!


----------



## sonic3105 (7. April 2009)

Ach zugedrönnt, wir reden hier von ibuprofen und nicht von morphium.

man wencke den schnitt hättest du nicht sagen dürfen,     lach....


----------



## mistermoo (7. April 2009)

nix oberteil gekauft, 2 hosen, 1x bike 1x badeshort
also von der laune könnte ich nochmal fahren, werde das aber auf morgen verschieben müssen


----------



## Dark2308 (7. April 2009)

jo den Race-Kralle habe ich um ca 13uhr gesehen 
da wo der wanderweg auf den behlingerweg trifft


----------



## Tasher82 (7. April 2009)

habt ja ne richtige Kaffeefahrt hinter euch )  fg
aber ist ja auch mal ganz nett gell..

fährt morgen irgendwann irgendwer irgendwo?


----------



## apoptygma (8. April 2009)

Auch ma wieder da....nee ich fahre morgen keinen Meter, trotz eines neuen neckischen Oberteils  und schicker Handschuhe *gg


----------



## eminem7905 (8. April 2009)

moin,

also für samstag gibts ne schlecht nachricht. mein cousen fährt mit dem großen wagen über ostern nach polen, somit steht dieser nicht zu verfügung. sorry. 

darauf die woche muss ich schuen wie ich es mit der uni regeln kann. gebe hier aber noch bescheid.

lg
martin


----------



## apoptygma (8. April 2009)

Gut, dann werden wir einfach mal die Alternative Zug in Betracht ziehen. Ich werd mal gucken.


----------



## apoptygma (8. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> also für samstag gibts ne schlecht nachricht. mein cousen fährt mit dem großen wagen über ostern nach polen, somit steht dieser nicht zu verfügung. sorry.
> 
> ...



Oke! Wir haben dann den nächsten Samstag gestrichen und den 18. ins Auge gefasst. Bei JEDEM Wetter!!!!! Denn es könnte dann auch ggf. nen anderes Auto für 4 plus Bikes organisiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (8. April 2009)

stehen die daten schon drinn, ich meine wenn die strecke ausgeschildert ist, kann man dochi n der woche auf eigene faust fahren, ohne dieses trainingsangebot nutzen zu müssen, oder????


----------



## astral67 (8. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> stehen die daten schon drinn, ich meine wenn die strecke ausgeschildert ist, kann man dochi n der woche auf eigene faust fahren, ohne dieses trainingsangebot nutzen zu müssen, oder????



Leider nein...immer noch nicht...


----------



## apoptygma (8. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> stehen die daten schon drinn, ich meine wenn die strecke ausgeschildert ist, kann man dochi n der woche auf eigene faust fahren, ohne dieses trainingsangebot nutzen zu müssen, oder????



Nein, in der Regel wird da nix ausgeschildert. Eben um zu vermeiden, das da schon 2 Wochen vorher die Leuts durche Rabatten knallen. Oft wirds ja auch erst sehr kurzfristig abgeflattern, wie das Training da genau laufen wird, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Vielleicht mit groben Beschilderungen....keine Ahnung


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. April 2009)

Halloooooo....
Ich habe da leider auch keine Erfarungen zu, da ich so ein "Vorab-Training" bislang noch nicht gemacht habe.
Der 18. klingt aber als Termin grundsätzlich mal nicht schlecht. Na ja, ich muss aber nicht unbedingt dabei sein. Sollte es irgendwie Platzprobleme geben, werde ich halt zu Hause bleiben. Aber das kann man ja mal noch sehen dann 

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (8. April 2009)

hoi, hauptsache diejenigen nehmen das garmin von martin mit um die strecke zu tracken
vielleicht findet sich aber schon wer am samstag der das macht, dann könnte man am ostermontag vielleicht zu zweit schon mal hin


----------



## sonic3105 (8. April 2009)

Also ich für meinen Teil würde schon gerne einmal abfahren, wann ist mir relativ egal nur Lust mit dem zughabe ich nicht wirklich hehehehehe.

Also denke ich werden wir dann am 18ten dort mal hin düsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (8. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> hoi, hauptsache diejenigen nehmen das garmin von martin mit um die strecke zu tracken
> vielleicht findet sich aber schon wer am samstag der das macht, dann könnte man am ostermontag vielleicht zu zweit schon mal hin



Nee, ich denk mal, das hat sich vorhin an Mangel an passenden Fahrzeugen erledigt. Bzw. der Tatache, das da keiner allein am Samstag hin will


----------



## eminem7905 (8. April 2009)

hi, 
am 30.april gibt es wieder in der stadthalle ab 20 uhr die lägendäre "tanz in den mai" fete. hat jemand lust dahin zu gehen, keine ahnung was die karten kosten (denke so 10 euro) war die letzten jahre da und fand die fete super. 

falls jemand lust hat, sagt bitte bescheid, und ich würde karten kaufen. vorglühen würde dann bei mir stattfinden, denn man erreicht innerhalb von 10 min. zu fuß die stadthalle. 

also, meldet euch, die karten sind rar und es gibt KEINE abendkasse.


----------



## apoptygma (8. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hi,
> am 30.april gibt es wieder in der stadthalle ab 20 uhr die lägendäre "tanz in den mai" fete. hat jemand lust dahin zu gehen, keine ahnung was die karten kosten (denke so 10 euro) war die letzten jahre da und fand die fete super.
> 
> falls jemand lust hat, sagt bitte bescheid, und ich würde karten kaufen. vorglühen würde dann bei mir stattfinden, denn man erreicht innerhalb von 10 min. zu fuß die stadthalle.
> ...




Meld!!!!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. April 2009)

Was macht Mickie Krause eigentlich an dem Abend? 
Ohne zu wissen, worauf ich mich da konkret einlasse, bin ich nicht abgeneigt. Wenn ich mit den großen Jungs und Mädels noch mal mitdarf... *liebguck*

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (8. April 2009)

feier schon in den mai auf goldener hochzeit von meiner ach so geliebten tante , aber familie muss ja auch mal sein


----------



## sonic3105 (8. April 2009)

Also ich werds mir Überlegen, muss auch erstmal schauen ob ich da nicht vielleicht sogar Arbeiten muss.
Oh man ist das heut ein elendiger Langweiliger Tag.


----------



## eminem7905 (8. April 2009)

dann überlege nicht zu lange, die karten sind schnell vergriffen. wollte spätestens samstag die karten kaufen!!!!


----------



## apoptygma (8. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also ich werds mir Überlegen, muss auch erstmal schauen ob ich da nicht vielleicht sogar Arbeiten muss.
> Oh man ist das heut ein elendiger Langweiliger Tag.



Na Du willst mir doch nicht die Partypeitsche Sascha vorenthalten oder??


----------



## apoptygma (8. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> feier schon in den mai auf goldener hochzeit von meiner ach so geliebten tante , aber familie muss ja auch mal sein



Und Dir sage ich grad mal hier, damit es alle lesen, daste nen feiner Kerl bist....weisst warum


----------



## seppel82 (8. April 2009)

stadthalle muss ich leider passen. bin den tag schon auf nem geburtstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (9. April 2009)

nix los hier oder was?????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> nix los hier oder was?????


Schlafen alle noch oder fahren schon 

Guten Morgen erstmal 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (9. April 2009)

hey Guten Morgen alle zusammen, heute wird dann der zweite Bike freie tag. Obwohl jenachdem wie das Wetter ist könnte es sogar sein das mich mein rad zum FFl trägt. (FFl =Fit For Life /Fitnesstudio)
euch nen schönen Tag.
Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem We aus geht da am Sonntag was??So ne gemütlich Tour?? 
Was man dann als GA Training ausschmücken kann???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem We aus geht da am Sonntag was??


Wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen. 
Also so wie es aussieht, habe ich am Sonntag Zeit. Zumindest ist derzeit noch nix geplant.

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (9. April 2009)

*gähn

Moin!

Also ich denk, es läuft heute auf Ga-Rolle raus...das Wetter is ja nen bisschen unstetig hab ich das Gefühl.

Also wenn ich wach bin versteht ich...und das könnte noch dauern


----------



## sonic3105 (9. April 2009)

Also ich sage mal das ich Sonntag sicherlich dabei bin, hauptsache ne Tour und kein Rennen, !!
Was allerdings nicht heissen soll das es ne Kaffee fahrt sein muss.
gemütliches tempo, fragt sich halt nur wo und was wir fahren wollen.
Und überhaupt wer fährt mit hehehehehe.???

Freitag werde ich es wohl mit Intervallen nochmal ein wenig zügiger angehen lassen. Dann Samstag Pause oder ein wenig Ausrollen und Sonntag müssen wir dann mal schauen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. April 2009)

Ich kriege nach meinem tippi toppi-Ruhetag irgendwie den Arsch nicht hoch...  Aber ich werde mich heute wohl noch mal zu einer Runde unbekannter Größe aufschwingen, muss ja weiter gehen 

Na ja, schaun mer mal, aber das Wetter sieht doch ansich ganz brauchbar aus...

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (9. April 2009)

tja wenigstens einer muss arbeiten. und das schon ab 7 uhr!!!!!


----------



## apoptygma (9. April 2009)

So, wacher werd ich nimmer getz...daher verschwind ich getz ersma auf meine Rollen-Maus!

Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (9. April 2009)

Wencke macht uns jetzt den Hamster...


----------



## chris112 (9. April 2009)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

mal eine andere Frage da ich ja auch so in etwa aus eurer Ecke stamme.

Wo kauft ihr eure Klamotten?
Bräuchte mal eine Sommerausstattung und würde das Zeugs vorher
gerne anprobieren.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. April 2009)

chris112 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen,
> 
> mal eine andere Frage da ich ja auch so in etwa aus eurer Ecke stamme.
> 
> ...


Hallo.
Wenn du nicht online bestellen willst, würde mir für "unsere Ecke" hier Gehle einfallen und, wenn es ein bisschen mehr Auswahl seien darf, evtl. noch Klein.
Andere Läden fallen mir gerade sponatn nicht ein, sorry 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (9. April 2009)

chris112 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen,
> 
> mal eine andere Frage da ich ja auch so in etwa aus eurer Ecke stamme.
> 
> ...



Aus nem aktuellem Einkaufserlebnis raus....Kims (Dingens...fällt mir grad nicht ein) in Schwerte, bis dato der beste Laden, in dem ich hier inner Ecke war und noch Markgraf in Schwerte. Gehle ha ja, ich sags mal vorsichtig, mehr als wenig, und Klein zwar ausgewählte Klamotten, aber die Masse isses auch nicht. Da würd ich dann eher jederzeit wieder nach Schwerte fahren.


----------



## sonic3105 (9. April 2009)

Freut mich das dir der empfohlene Laden in schwerte gefällt.
Habe gerade das gleich geschrieben, allerdings per PN


----------



## apoptygma (9. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Freut mich das dir der empfohlene Laden in schwerte gefällt.
> Habe gerade das gleich geschrieben, allerdings per PN



Und ich bin eine sehr kritische Einkäuferin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (9. April 2009)

So, und nach 1 Std. (mehr habe ich echt nicht über Herz gebracht heute, bin wohl echt aus dem "Rollenbiken" nen bissken raus) werd ich getz mit Kaffee Nr. 3 unter die Dusche


----------



## chris112 (9. April 2009)

das hört sich schonmal sehr gut an, vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Werde wohl in nächster Zeit mal nach Schwerte Düsen

Gehle ist zwar nicht schlecht aber wie schon erwähnt etwas mager von der Auswahl und Preislich etwas Teurer als andere Läden
was sich dann aber mit den Spritkosten nach Schwerte wieder aufheben würde.

Könnt ihr mir eine kurze Hose und ein Trikot empfehlen?


----------



## apoptygma (9. April 2009)

chris112 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir eine kurze Hose und ein Trikot empfehlen?



Da sind die Männer gefragt 

Ich weiss nur, welche Trikots und Jacken ich nicht mehr kaufe....Gonso (das Unterhemdchen war getz ne Ausnhame).


----------



## chris112 (9. April 2009)

Tragt ihr Trägerhosen?
Habe eine lange für den Winter und bin voll zufrieden damit aber wie 
verhalten sich die Träger  im Sommer wenn man noch mehr schwitzt?


Fragen über Fragen......


----------



## sonic3105 (9. April 2009)

Ich bin glaub ein wenig Scott anghaucht und bisher mit dem Trikot sehr Zufrieden.

Hab mir sagen lassen das die Assos Hosen sehr Gut sein sollen hab es aber slebst noch nicht getestet und sind auch recht teuer, aber wenn die Qualität stimmt und der Stztkomfort es wegmachen wäre mir auch das egal.Gonso hab ich ne Kurze Hose von und bin mit preisleistung ebenfalls
Zufrieden.

Anonsten hab ich noch ne lange Hose von Movecs die ich auch für Gut befunden habe.Allerdings würde ich sagen ist da das Polster echt dünn.


----------



## sonic3105 (9. April 2009)

Hab im Sommer auch noch keine mit trägern gehabt, aber werd das wohl mit der nächsten ändern.
danach kann ich es dir dann sagen HEHE


----------



## apoptygma (9. April 2009)

chris112 schrieb:


> Tragt ihr Trägerhosen?
> Habe eine lange für den Winter und bin voll zufrieden damit aber wie
> verhalten sich die Träger  im Sommer wenn man noch mehr schwitzt?
> 
> ...




Da ich eh meist mit Rucksack fahre, is das mit den Trägern an der Hose nicht sso das Ding 

Meine Winterhose (Gore) hat ebenfalls Träger, mir stören sie nicht. Ich trage ansich nur 3/4 Hosen, aktuell jetzt eine von Assos, mit der ich bis dato höchst zufrieden bin, weil sie einfach super bequem is. Meine andere ist von Gore, allerdings sind da nun die ersten Abnutzungserscheinungen nach 1 Jahr zu erkennen. Von der Polstern her sind beide komplett unterschiedlich. Beide jeweils ohne Träger.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. April 2009)

@ Chris112
Nein, Trägerhosen sind kein Problem im Sommer. Habe zwar keine Erfahrungen mit Hosen ohne Trägern, aber sehe auch keinen Grund, welche ohne zu probieren  Beim Schwitzen ergibt sich auch kein großes Problem denke ich. Ich habe sowohl eine Winter- als auch eine Sommerträgerhose. Die für den Sommer ist ja nicht nur dünner vom Stoff her, sondern hat auch flächenmäßig weniger Stoff. Ich würde nur MIT Trägern fahren. Ich habe bislang zwei Trikots gehabt. Eins von Jeantex (da ist mittlerweile der Reißverschluss kaputt, sonst ist es eigentlich gut gewesen) und eines von Scott. Musste im Vergleich zum Jeantex mehr Stunden hinnehmen, schlägt sich soweit ganz gut, zeigt aber nach etwa einem Jahr Abrieb an den Stellen, wo ich meinen Rucksack am Körper festmache. Am Sitzpolster lösen sich die ersten Nähte. Mit dem Gonso-Kram (Hersteller meiner Winterhose) bin ich auch fertig!  Nach ein paar Fahrten ging der Reißverschluss (da habe ich es irgendwie mit ) unten am Bein ohne große Gewalteinwirkung kaputt ("Griffstück" abgerissen). Nach einiger Zeit löste sich dann die Aufschrift am Bein ab (im Nachhinein vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht ) und jetzt ist oben am Bein, durch den Sattel bedingt, ein Loch drin. Zum nächsten Winter hin werde ich mich wohl mal nach einer neuen Umschauen müssen  Diesmal keine Gonso!

Hoffe geholfen zu haben,
Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (9. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> tja wenigstens einer muss arbeiten. und das schon ab 7 uhr!!!!!


 
ich darf auch. incl. samstag... 
boah wat ich mich freue
aufgrund mangelnder tourenzeit hab ich meine bikeeinheiten mit meinem schlafdefizit kombiniert und bin die letzte woche immer nachts gefahren


----------



## seppel82 (9. April 2009)

chris112 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen,
> 
> mal eine andere Frage da ich ja auch so in etwa aus eurer Ecke stamme.
> 
> ...


 
wenns ein grösserer einkauf werden soll, würd ich mal nach bocholt (Biketown/Rose-Versand) fahren.  da hast du auf jeden fall ne ordentliche auswahl und sooo weit is das auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (9. April 2009)

Macht euch nix draus, bei mir werden die Trainingszeiten ab nächste Woche auch verlegt, und zwar auf den Weg zur Arbeit hin und wieder zurück.
Das heisst dann auch mindestens 1 1/2 Stunden eher aufstehen als sonst.
also 4:30 Uhr aufstehen und 5 Uhr losfahren.


----------



## chris112 (9. April 2009)

@sonic,

wie lang ist deine Strecke wenn du 1,5 stunden zur Arbeit fährst?
Hoffen wir mal das es Samstag morgen nicht regnet dann Dackel ich auch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit

Tja Samstag und Montag habe ich auch gebucht mit der Arbeiterei
Aber wie gesagt hoffen wir das es trocken bleibt..........


----------



## chris112 (9. April 2009)

@seppel82

An Bocholt/Rose hatte ich auch schon gedacht.
Wollte halt mal wissen was es hier so in der Ecke gibt.
Irgendwann wird es mich auch mal dahin verschlagen....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. April 2009)

Hat jemand lust Samstagmittag ne Runde Richtung Schwelm, Beyenburg zu drehen.
Treffpunkt kann irgendwo in Ennepetal Gevelsberg oder Schwelm sein ist mir wurscht.


----------



## chris112 (9. April 2009)

Wäre supergern dabei, muss aber leider Arbeiten...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hat jemand lust Samstagmittag ne Runde Richtung Schwelm, Beyenburg zu drehen.
> Treffpunkt kann irgendwo in Ennepetal Gevelsberg oder Schwelm sein ist mir wurscht.


Och du, also ansich... 
Je nachdem. Ich will mein Bike ws Geländeausritte angeht bis Sundern schonen. Meine Gabel scheint mächtig aufm Zahnfleisch zu gehen. Wenn es also diesbezüglich nicht allzu hart wird, sehr gerne  Flott oder mehr so gemütlich?
Erzähl doch mal... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (9. April 2009)

Strecke wären 25 Kilometer, aber mussja auch noch duschen.


----------



## chris112 (9. April 2009)

Wie lange brauchst du für die 25km?


----------



## Dark2308 (9. April 2009)

hat jemand zufällig bremsbeläge für eine shimano scheibenbremse da
kenne net die genaue bezeichnung
ist auf dem cube acid verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (9. April 2009)

@Chris
Ca ne Stunde.
@Uwe 
Ich sag dir mal nicht Direkt zu... Nicht das du sagst ich würde absagen, lach.
Falls ich mitfahre gebe ich morgen nochmal laut.
wie lang soll die runde denn werden??


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. April 2009)

Wir können ganz geschmeidig mal los radeln und schaun was so geht.
Start so gegen kurz vor 12:00 und max 4 Stunden.
Strecke und Schwierigkeit richtet sich nach den Mitfahrern.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wir können ganz geschmeidig mal los radeln und schaun was so geht.
> Start so gegen kurz vor 12:00 und max 4 Stunden.
> Strecke und Schwierigkeit richtet sich nach den Mitfahrern.


Hört sich ganz gut an. Mir persönlich wäre ein späterer Start lieber, hat aber Gründe, die man auch übergehen kann. Heißt: von mir aus kann es auch um kurz vor 12 losgehen 
Jetzt geht es noch um den Treffpunkt.
Wenn du eh Richtung Schwelm willst, könnte man sich doch irgendwo auf der B7 treffen, oder? Ich dachte da so in etwa an ABC z. B.
Aber kannst natürlich auch einen anderen Vorschlag machen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hört sich ganz gut an. Mir persönlich wäre ein späterer Start lieber, hat aber Gründe, die man auch übergehen kann. Heißt: von mir aus kann es auch um kurz vor 12 losgehen
> Jetzt geht es noch um den Treffpunkt.
> Wenn du eh Richtung Schwelm willst, könnte man sich doch irgendwo auf der B7 treffen, oder? Ich dachte da so in etwa an ABC z. B.
> Aber kannst natürlich auch einen anderen Vorschlag machen
> ...



Für mich OK! Falls noch jemand mit dem Auto anreist sollten wir möglicher Weise ein Parkplatz in der Nähe ausmachen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Für mich OK! Falls noch jemand mit dem Auto anreist sollten wir möglicher Weise ein Parkplatz in der Nähe ausmachen.


Hmmmm, da fällt mir spontan kein Ort ein. Allerdings rechne ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht damit, dass sich noch jemand anschließt... Aber gut, man sollte auf alles vorbereitet sein.
Hast du wegen eines Parkplatzes eine Idee?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hmmmm, da fällt mir spontan kein Ort ein. Allerdings rechne ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht damit, dass sich noch jemand anschließt... Aber gut, man sollte auf alles vorbereitet sein.
> Hast du wegen eines Parkplatzes eine Idee?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Eventuell der vom neuen Aldi (oder Lidl?)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Eventuell der vom neuen Aldi (oder Lidl?)!


Du meinst ein Stück weiter Richtung Schwelm? Wenn ja, wäre das durchaus eine Überlegung wert 
Dann könnte man sich natürlich auch gleich da treffen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Du meinst ein Stück weiter Richtung Schwelm? Wenn ja, wäre das durchaus eine Überlegung wert
> Dann könnte man sich natürlich auch gleich da treffen
> 
> Gruß Kai



Genau!
Also Treffpunkt am Supermarkt um 11:45 und dann Richtung Schwelm bzw Beyenburg irgendwie durch den Busch!


Wie sieht es mir dem Rest hier aus!!! Keine Lust?

ich will doch nur spielen!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. April 2009)

Können wir von mir aus so machen. Gemäßigt durch den Busch fänd ich super 

Schade, dass es hier keine blinkende Schrift gibt, wa 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Können wir von mir aus so machen. Gemäßigt durch den Busch fänd ich super
> 
> Schade, dass es hier keine blinkende Schrift gibt, wa
> 
> Gruß Kai



Genau!


----------



## Dark2308 (9. April 2009)

gerne nur brauch ich erst neue beläge für hinten


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. April 2009)

Nur keine ausreden!


----------



## Dark2308 (9. April 2009)

nix ausrede sind blank hinten


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. April 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> gerne nur brauch ich erst neue beläge für hinten


Hmmm...
Ich sage es mal so:
Wird knapp  Morgen sind die Läden zu und Samstag wollen wir vor 12 los. Aus Tempogründen wäre es aber sicher nicht verkehrt 
Kannst ja Samstag morgen vielleicht direkt zur Ladenöffnung mal so einen Radladen ansteuern und dir neue Beläge holen... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Dark2308 (9. April 2009)

wenn sie auf lager sind ginge das schon
nur blöd das nicht sowas wie nen rad notdienst gibt
wollte morgen eigendlich auch los


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. April 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> wenn sie auf lager sind ginge das schon
> nur blöd das nicht sowas wie nen rad notdienst gibt
> wollte morgen eigendlich auch los


So ein Bremsbelag hat ansich die Eigenschaft, nicht von heute auf morgen unfahrbar zu werden. Also meine zumindest  Wenn man die Zeichen der Zeit dann halt nicht versteht, hmuss man in den sauren Apfel beißen!
Aber ansich sollte es machbar sein, das bis Sa. um 12Uhr hinzukriegen, oder?

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (10. April 2009)

aufstehen ostern steht vor der tür
2 std. training im studio der tag kann kommen 

geht heute was?

werde mit michi (ein freund von mir) um 10 hier in dortmund ne kleine runde fahren, denke 1 std bis 1,5 std.

und dann mal schauen was noch geht oder am ht rumschrauben


----------



## eminem7905 (10. April 2009)

moin, du warst schon 2 stunden im studio, respekt. 

werde gegen mittag hier ab eilpe eine gemütliche runde drehen, eilpe hinnenwiese dann durch hasper tal zur talsperre den singletrail hoch richtung zur straße weiter richtung breckerfeld und zurück über kuhfeld (bierchen)richtung eilpe. hat wer lust???

EDIT: gemütlich


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. April 2009)

Guten Morgen


eminem7905 schrieb:


> singletrail hoch


Heimlich am Üben, oder wie? 
Martin, du machst mir Angst 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (10. April 2009)

Ich werd wohl allein los! Denn meine "Planung" war irgendwie ne andere.


----------



## eminem7905 (10. April 2009)

wie war deine plannung???

@kai
ne das nicht, aber ich möchte heute keine anstrengende tour machen, und so kommt man am leichtesten nach breckerfeld.


----------



## sonic3105 (10. April 2009)

Moin zusammen,
@jens
RESPEKT

@martin
Du willst freiwillig hochfahren was denn nun kaputt??


----------



## apoptygma (10. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wie war deine plannung???



Unterm Strich würde ich sagen, das ich heute allein wohl am besten aufgehoben bin.


----------



## sonic3105 (10. April 2009)

@wencke
Was denn los mit dir? 
gehts dir nicht gut?????


----------



## eminem7905 (10. April 2009)

@sascha
alle 4 wochen sind alle frauen komisch drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (10. April 2009)

Lol, meinst wirklich das es daran liegt?

Ich jedenfalls wed mich gleich mal aufs Rad bewegen, glaub mein Thermometer ist kaputt, 22 Grad im Schatten ob das so Stimmt


----------



## eminem7905 (10. April 2009)

keine ahnung, 

ich gehe jetzt auch raus, ja es sind 22 grad, na ja bei uns sind es ca. 20 grad. 

bis später mal. 
viel spaß euch allen.


----------



## sonic3105 (10. April 2009)

ich bin dann auch mal unterwegs
Bis später mal


----------



## Tasher82 (10. April 2009)

so ich bin schon wieder daheim..
hab heut ne Runde mit nem Arbeitskollegen gedreht..

Volmarstein-FreiherTurm-Herdecke-Wetter-Kemnade-BO-Stiepel-Hattingen-Sprockhövel-Volmarstein

77km, 22,5er Schnitt, 540hm in 3:25std...

dem rest noch viel Spaß heut..

gruß Fabian


----------



## mistermoo (10. April 2009)

so michis zweite tour und fertig zu hause abgeliefert, gut das er heute bekocht wird...

knapp 400hm, 32km in gemütlichen 1.45

so mal sehen was ich jetzt noch anstelle, vielleicht mal am ht rumschrauben


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> 77km, 22,5er Schnitt, 540hm in 3:25std...



76km, 23,7er Schnitt, ~450hm in 3:12std...
Gesehen habe ich dich aber nicht... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (10. April 2009)

So Cardio Runde beendet. 
25,65 Km. Hm ca 400-500 grob geschätzt mit nem 20,95 Schnitt.
1.13.28 
Boden :Wald und Strasse gemsicht.
eventuell Später nochmal ein wenig gemütlich ausrollen.

Ihr beide wart ja fast gleich schnell, sicher das ihr nicht zusammen gefahren seit??


----------



## apoptygma (10. April 2009)

Dauer  03:07:00 h  
Distanz  62,50 km  
km/h (Mittel)  20.05 km/h  
km/h (Maximum)  45.64 km/h  
Höhenmeter  572 hm  

GA 2 mit Cardio und Kraft-Intervallen. Hagen-Hohenlimburg-Schwerte-Bommern-Hagen

Und nein, daran liegt und lag es nicht Martin!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ihr beide wart ja fast gleich schnell, sicher das ihr nicht zusammen gefahren seit??


Also ich habe Fabian nicht gesehen, nein.
Aber wir hätten, spätestens im Nachhinein betrachtet, auch gut zusammen fahren können  Na ja, ein anderes Mal wieder  Ich wollte heute eigentlich an die 90km gehen, aber dann viel mir ein, dass da ja morgen auch noch was war... *schnellnachHauseflitz*

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (10. April 2009)

Morgen wird bei mir eng, werd wohl gleich nochmal ne Runde Los.

Wie siehts denn eigentlich mit Sonntag aus?? War da was geplant


----------



## eminem7905 (10. April 2009)

bin auch wieder da. 2,5 std. eilpe-hinnenwiese-flugplatz-haspertalsperre-dorma-breckerfeld-glörtalsperre-volmetal-eilpe.

so tour am sonntag oder montag. 

MEIN VORSCHLAG:

treffen in EILPE  , dann weiter richtung freilichtmuseum hoch zum eilper berg, am kuhfeld vorbei richtung breckerfeld (an der windmühle gemütlich bierchen/snack) weiter dann den fahrradweg richtung ennepetal und an der haspertalsperre vorbei, hoch zum flugplatz und an der hinnenwiese runter richtung eilpe. 
ca. 3-5 stunden je nach tempo

sonst noch wer ne idee????


----------



## mistermoo (10. April 2009)

hört sich doch schon mal gut an für sonntag


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> MEIN VORSCHLAG:
> 
> treffen in EILPE  , dann weiter richtung freilichtmuseum hoch zum eilper berg, am kuhfeld vorbei richtung breckerfeld (an der windmühle gemütlich bierchen/snack) weiter dann den fahrradweg richtung ennepetal und an der haspertalsperre vorbei, hoch zum flugplatz und an der hinnenwiese runter richtung eilpe.
> ca. 3-5 stunden je nach tempo


Hört sich doch nicht schlecht an 
Ich würde dann natürlich an der Haspertalsperre aussteigen.
Also von mir aus können wir das so machen 
Hauptsache locker, ich weiß ja nicht, was Uwe morgen mit mir anstellen wird... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hauptsache locker, ich weiß ja nicht, was Uwe morgen mit mir anstellen wird...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Nur keine Panik.
Wird morgen ganz locker und entspannt.
Wir radeln einfach mal los und schaun was so geht.
Startzeit muss ich leider auf 12.00 Uhr verschieben.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Nur keine Panik.
> Wird morgen ganz locker und entspannt.
> Wir radeln einfach mal los und schaun was so geht.
> Startzeit muss ich leider auf 12.00 Uhr verschieben.


Panik sowieso nicht. Was nicht geht, geht halt nicht, Ende aus 

Gut, 12Uhr also am Parkplatz des neuen Einkaufscenters oder was auch immer das da sein soll.

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (10. April 2009)

Für Sonntag bin ich dabei, morgen wirds mich wohl ins Fitnesstudio verschlagen und danach Geburtstag.
Aber ich werde es sicher nochmal zur Beyenburg Runde schaffen.versprochen

So habe mir dann nochmal ein wneig die beine ausgefahren und bin jetzt bei 45,90 Kilometern angekommen. dafür bin ich jetzt bei mir im Wald wieder um eineiges Schlauer..... 2:40 std und durchschnitt von 17,14kmh.

Ach war das herrlich bei dem wetter. jetzt hab ich mir die dusche verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. April 2009)

Was ist denn mit dem Rest keine Lust morgen!?


----------



## sonic3105 (10. April 2009)

Falls ich mich doch umentscheiden sollte, ne genaue Adresse für morgen wäre Super,da ich mich dort so garnicht auskenne und dann das NAvi benutzen muss


----------



## apoptygma (10. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bin auch wieder da. 2,5 std. eilpe-hinnenwiese-flugplatz-haspertalsperre-dorma-breckerfeld-glörtalsperre-volmetal-eilpe.
> 
> so tour am sonntag oder montag.
> 
> ...




Würde mich da anschließen.


----------



## mistermoo (10. April 2009)

bin leider morgen leuten das geld aus der tasche ziehen, somit haltet euch fern 

wann soll es sonntag starten, brauche wenn nen weckservice da ich am samstag auf party bin


----------



## sonic3105 (10. April 2009)

Richtig , ich ebenfalls.... Aberdas Sonntag wird schon klappen. Aber auch da brauche ich ne genaue Adresse wo wir uns treffen damit ich dann mit dem Auto anreisen kann. 
jens sollen wir weider zusammen fahren??


----------



## Tasher82 (10. April 2009)

@Kai

ja hätte man glatt zusammen machen können...
aber bin schon um neun los.. weil wir beide zeitig zurück sein wollten.

also morgen die Runde werd ich net schaffen...

Sonntag weiß ich noch net genau, evtl wollt ich ne Runde mit meinem Bruder drehen...
wann soll es denn in Eilpe losgehen?

gruß Fabian

p.s. Wencke, wieso hätte man da prinzipiell net mitfahren können??? SInd doch ordentliche Werte


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> 
> ja hätte man glatt zusammen machen können...
> aber bin schon um neun los.. weil wir beide zeitig zurück sein wollten.
> ...


Nee, hätten wir nicht zusammen machen können. Ich bin "erst" um 11Uhr los. 

Dass du morgen nicht dabei bist, ist natürlich schade... 

Für Sonntag gehe ich doch mal davon aus, dass ich zu bestens bekannter Aral-Tanke kommen kann. Das Hinkommen hat beim letzten Mal schon so großartig geklappt... 
Wann es losgehen soll wüsste ich auch mal gerne 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (10. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> Weil ich allein fahren wollte?! Es macht, erfahrungsgemäss, nicht übermäsig viel Freude, neben jemanden zu fahren, der Musik auf den Ohren hat und ein nachdenkliches Gesicht
> 
> Ich bin heute so quasi
> 
> ...


----------



## mistermoo (10. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Richtig , ich ebenfalls.... Aberdas Sonntag wird schon klappen. Aber auch da brauche ich ne genaue Adresse wo wir uns treffen damit ich dann mit dem Auto anreisen kann.
> jens sollen wir weider zusammen fahren??



ja könnte man einrichten, wenn es nicht zu früh los geht

also bitte keine 10 uhr, komme erst so gegen 7 nach hause wie ich mich kenne und 2-3 std brauch ich schon schlaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Falls ich mich doch umentscheiden sollte, ne genaue Adresse für morgen wäre Super,da ich mich dort so garnicht auskenne und dann das NAvi benutzen muss



Ist ganz einfach zu finden direkt an der B7
Adreasse würde ich die Kölnerstrasse 114 nehmen.
Da ist ein Lidl oder so mit großem Parkplatz.

Du wirst es nicht bereuen!!!


----------



## sonic3105 (10. April 2009)

Hab es mal gespeichert, und wenn ich morgen dann doch kein Bock auf Muckibude habe dann fahr ich wohl mal mit.
Wenn dann  bin ich um 12 Uhr da.

@jens 
Zeit müssen wir mal schauen was so geplant wird an mir liegts ja nicht


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Hab es mal gespeichert, und wenn ich morgen dann doch kein Bock auf Muckibude habe dann fahr ich wohl mal mit.
> Wenn dann  bin ich um 12 Uhr da.



Gut würde mich freuen


----------



## eminem7905 (10. April 2009)

tach, 

falls du blonde schönheit mitließt, der ich heute mit dem wagen in dahl richtung priorei mit dem silbernen passat 3x begegnet bin. würde es mich freuen wenn du dich hier meldest da du ja mtb fährst 

morgen, geht bei mir nicht viel, skripte für mathe I lesen und garten.

@sonntagstourer

wäre es gegen 13 uhr genehm????


----------



## mistermoo (10. April 2009)

13 wäre super
dann ist mein schlafmangel nicht so hoch...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. April 2009)

13Uhr hört sich erstmal ganz gut an 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (10. April 2009)

13 Uhr is ok!


----------



## sonic3105 (10. April 2009)

ich find 13 uhr auch Super.
Oh man hab mich gerade verliebt IBIS Mojo 
man ist das ein geiles Fahrrad


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. April 2009)

Das hier, ja? 





Und noch ein Filmchen für dich 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-4Gp_qSa8o"]YouTube - Ibis Mojo Carbon Test @ Bike TV[/ame]

Na ja, passt schon.
Ich habe eh das geilste Pferdchen im Stall 

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (10. April 2009)

6k sind aber auch ein geiler preis


----------



## sonic3105 (10. April 2009)

Kostet keine 6k
Ist ab knapp 3000 euro zuhaben. und nen ca 10 kg fully mit 140 mm federweg mit dem design schwärm


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Kostet keine 6k
> Ist ab knapp 3000 euro zuhaben. und nen ca 10 kg fully mit 140 mm federweg mit dem design schwärm


Dem Video habe ich andere Werte entnommen 
Da habe ich was von 11,5kg Fully für 6000 gehört...
Na was denn nu?
Google shopping kennt das Bike gar nicht. Habe es zumindest nicht gefunden...

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (10. April 2009)

www.mang*medical**one*.com
so da kannst du schauen.
da stehen die preise....

TriCycle verkauft die wohl auch und mehr Händler hab ich noch nicht gefunden.
Aber ich brauch ja auch erstmal kein neues rad aber wenn ist das ganz hoch im Kurs

6000 Kostet es nur in WTF ausstattung .


----------



## mistermoo (10. April 2009)

und nur in der wtf ist es so leicht daher auch der preis
*Frame w/ Fox RP23* 	$2,299.99   	

*with WTF Kit* 	$6,199.99   	Manitou Minute MRD Fork Upgrade 	+$135.00   	Fox Talas 32 15QR Upgrade 	+$225.00   	Fox Talas 36 RC2 Upgrade 	+$544.00   	DT Shock Upgrade 	+$229.99   	Fox DHX Air. 5.0 Shock Upgrade 	+$156.00   	

*with XT Kit* 	$4,529.99   	Manitou Minute MRD Fork Upgrade 	+$135.00   	Fox Talas 32 15QR Upgrade 	+$225.00   	Fox Talas 36 RC2 Upgrade 	+$544.00   	DT Shock Upgrade 	+$229.99   	Fox DHX Air. 5.0 Shock Upgrade 	$156.00   	

*with X9 Kit* 	$3,599.99   	Manitou Minute MRD Fork Upgrade 	+$230.00   	Fox Float RLC Fork Upgrade 	+$93.75   	Fox Talas 32 15QR Upgrade 	+$763.00   	Fox Talas 36 RC2 Upgrade 	+$950.00   	DT Shock Upgrade 	+$229.99   	Fox DHX Air. 5.0 Shock Upgrade 	+$156.00   	

*with SLX Kit* 	$3,299.99   	Manitou Minute MRD Fork Upgrade 	+$230.00   	Fox Float RLC Fork Upgrade 	+$93.75   	Fox Talas 32 15QR Upgrade 	+$763.00   	Fox Talas 36 RC2 Upgrade 	+$950.00   	DT Shock Upgrade 	+$229.99   	Fox DHX Air. 5.0 Shock Upgrade 	+$156.00   	Frame 	PRICE


----------



## apoptygma (10. April 2009)

So, hab mich kurzfristig auf Nachfrage noch dazu entschlossen, morgen schon nach Sundern zu fahren. Mir ist das sicherer, die Strecke schon zeitiger zu kennen. Ich versuch, die Eindrücke zu gut als geht aufzusaugen und wiederzugeben.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, hab mich kurzfristig auf Nachfrage noch dazu entschlossen, morgen schon nach Sundern zu fahren. Mir ist das sicherer, die Strecke schon zeitiger zu kennen. Ich versuch, die Eindrücke zu gut als geht aufzusaugen und wiederzugeben.


Na dann mal viel Spaß dort. Ist ansich eine wirklich schöne Strecke. Zumindest bislang immer gewesen...
Kannst ja dann morgen Abend mal ausführlich deine Eindrücke schildern 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (10. April 2009)

das ist super von dir, fährst mit der bahn oder wirst mitgenommen?

achso bezüglich des mojo

krass der lrs kostet ja schon so ca. 1000 ukken
* Stans ZTR 355 Rims w/ Chris King Hubs - Silver 

*

 		 					Reg: $949.99
 					Sale Price: $819.99


----------



## apoptygma (10. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> das ist super von dir, fährst mit der bahn oder wirst mitgenommen?



Wie gesagt, ich versuch, mir auch Notizen zu machen. Wobei....ansich kann ich mich auf meine Erinnerung, was Dinge im Speziellen angeht, immer gut verlassen. Konzentrier mich dann halt nur auf "Aufsaugen" scheiss auf die Landschaft 

Werde mitgenommen. Ich hoff einfach mal, das der Schnee da schon was länger weg is, sonst werd ich ins Schwimmen kommen mit meinen FastTraks vorn.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich versuch, mir auch Notizen zu machen. Werde mitgenommen. Ich hoff einfach mal, das der Schnee da schon was länger weg is, sonst werd ich ins Schwimmen kommen mit meinen FastTraks vorn.


Bei den Verhältnissen von 2008 (schlammig) war es mit meinem Racing Ralph schon... grenzwertig. Vorne gab es aber ansich jetzt nicht das Problem 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (10. April 2009)

hmm das wirft dann wohl die Planung etwas über den haufen, aber naja fahr ich halt am 18ten alleine
Bin ja schon groß


das Mojo SL ist auch vorher schon leicht


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> hmm das wirft dann wohl die Planung etwas über den haufen, aber naja fahr ich halt am 18ten alleine
> Bin ja schon groß



Wir hätten doch wohl eh beide Räder nicht in Deinen Wagen bekommen und wer weiss, ob ich das nervlich überstanden hätte als Beifahrer 

Zudem hatte sich doch Thomas angeboten, ebenfalls dorthin zu fahren und der hat jetzt quasi noch einen Platz mehr.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. April 2009)

Moin!!!

@Kai, wollen wir auch nach Sundern oder lieber hier bleibe?


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

uwe h. Aus g. schrieb:


> moin!!!
> 
> @kai, wollen wir auch nach sundern oder lieber hier bleibe?



:d


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Moin!!!
> 
> @Kai, wollen wir auch nach Sundern oder lieber hier bleibe?





Ihr könnt ja auch dann mal eben die 50 km fahren  In der Zeit sind wir dann auch auf den 30 tourmässig angekommen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 


Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Moin!!!
> @Kai, wollen wir auch nach Sundern oder lieber hier bleibe?


Also ich will dich da in deinem Tatendrang nicht bremsen und so, aber mich zieht es ansich nicht wirklich jetzt schon nach Sundern...
Aber wenn du da hin willst, kannst du das gerne tun, ist wirklich kein Thema.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (11. April 2009)

Klinke mich mal ein und frage wie weit die Tour heute gehen soll?
Würd gern mitfahren, Sundern werde ich mir dann nächstes We antun.
Also dann jenachdem wie ihr euch entscheidet, sag ich mal bis später

Oder wollen wir die 50 Km Sundern fahren???
Ach ich bin so unschlüssig gerade....

Fest steht nächstes We fahre ich 30 Km Sundern.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Oder wollen wir die 50 Km Sundern fahren???
> Ach ich bin so unschlüssig gerade....
> 
> Fest steht nächstes We fahre ich 30 Km Sundern.


Die Frage, ob wir dahin biiken ist mir auch gerade so in den Sinn gekommen. MIR wäre das aber zu heftig, nach Sundern zu fahren, da dann die Rennstrecke  abzufahren und wieder zurück zu fahren.Laut Google maps sind es 60km ein Weg. Das mal 2 + die 30km Rennstrecke macht 150km. Muss ich mit Uwe vorne dran ehrlich gesagt nicht unbedingt haben (nimms nicht persönlich  )

@ Sascha
Wir können natürlich auch alleine hier in EN fahren 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Fest steht, ich fahre übernächstes WE in Sundern


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

Wäre ja nicht so, als das ich die 50 km nicht mitfahren würde, nur führe ich dann mein Begehr, die 30er Strecke abzufahren ad absurdum . Und außerdem fällt dann für mich morgen definitiv ins Wasser, wenn ich mir nachher 1300 HM in die Beine blase.


----------



## sonic3105 (11. April 2009)

@Kai
das mit nach Sundern fahren hast du glaub falsch verstanden.
ich meinte wenn mit dem Auto,
Oder wie hat uwe gedacht da hinzukommen.

Ich würd dann heut auch lieber in En die Runde drehen, allerdings ist das ja gerade von unserem Guide abhängig.... mal zu Uwe SCHIEL.


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

Ich verfluch grad die Tatsache, das ich mir immer noch kein GPS´ler gekauft habe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Kai
> das mit nach Sundern fahren hast du glaub falsch verstanden.
> ich meinte wenn mit dem Auto,
> Oder wie hat uwe gedacht da hinzukommen.
> ...


Wir reden hier von Uwe...
Bevor ich da zu irgendwas zusage, frage ich lieber noch mal nach 
Für ihn sind 60km schon mal "umme Ecke", wie für uns Brötchen holen beim örtlichen Bäcker 
Ich weiß auch nicht, wie er es meinte, halte aber alles für möglich...

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. April 2009)

Alles klar wir fahr um 1200 ab Ennepetal Richtung Beyenburg ganz locker!
Länge und Tempo gibt die Gruppe vor also keine Bedenken immer mitkommen.


----------



## sonic3105 (11. April 2009)

Okay sehen uns dann um 12 Uhr .
Ich bin dabei

@Wencke
Das glaube ich dir gern aber das ist ja auch nicht ganz so günstig und die frage bleibt ja ach noch ob man es oft brauch.
Denke Sinn amcht das erst wenn man wirklich Touren ausserhalb fahren will


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

Ohmann, das wird warm draussen fürchte ich.....ich kann nur hoffen, das die da kein Tempo vorlegen, was mich bei den Temperaturen schon kirre macht. Kai kennt das ja schon von mir, über 25 Grad ist für mich schon quasi kein Wetter mehr zum raugehen  geschweige denn, um aufs Rad zu gehen.


----------



## sonic3105 (11. April 2009)

Oh Oh, also gestern hatten wir ja schon 24 im schatten.
Heute hab ich ehrlich gesgat noch nicht geschaut wie das Wetter werden soll.
Denke aber nicht das die bei den Hobbyleuten ein Riesen tempo anschlagen.
Nimm viel trinken mit, dann wirds schon.....


----------



## eminem7905 (11. April 2009)

tach, ich bin gleich im garten zum lernen verabredet. 

wencke hättest du mir vor ein paar tagen bescheid gesagt, dann hätte ich das gps vorbereitet. so auf die schnelle geht es leider nicht. 

weil ich die topo nur hier für hagen habe. habe mir vorhin die topo von sundern angeschaut, es sind zwar viele HM aber die sind  nicht so steil wie die berge hier in hagen. siehe google maps gelände.

wünsche euch viel spaß, und die meisten sehe ich ja morgen um 13 uhr an der aral tankstelle bzw. dem parkplatz dahinter.


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> tach, ich bin gleich im garten zum lernen verabredet.
> 
> wencke hättest du mir vor ein paar tagen bescheid gesagt, dann hätte ich das gps vorbereitet. so auf die schnelle geht es leider nicht.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, das hat sich erst gestern Abend sehr spontan entschieden. Aber danke trotzdem. 

Dann Dir erstmal nen erfolgreichen Lerntag, und immer schön eincremen inner Sonne


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Oh Oh, also gestern hatten wir ja schon 24 im schatten.
> Heute hab ich ehrlich gesgat noch nicht geschaut wie das Wetter werden soll.
> Denke aber nicht das die bei den Hobbyleuten ein Riesen tempo anschlagen.
> Nimm viel trinken mit, dann wirds schon.....



Klar, ich mach die Trinkblase von und wohl auch noch ne Flasche, wobei die wohl irgendwann pi......warm sein wird, wenn die Sonne drauf haut.

Na ich lass mich mal überraschen, wie viele da überhaupt aufschlagen und wie das abläuft, denn die werden ja kaum die Strassen für nen Training absperren  und die ersten 10, so hab ich zumindest gelesen, gehen fast nur über Aphalt.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Klar, ich mach die Trinkblase von und wohl auch noch ne Flasche, wobei die wohl irgendwann pi......warm sein wird, wenn die Sonne drauf haut.
> 
> Na ich lass mich mal überraschen, wie viele da überhaupt aufschlagen und wie das abläuft, denn die werden ja kaum die Strassen für nen Training absperren  und die ersten 10, so hab ich zumindest gelesen, gehen fast nur über Aphalt.



Aktuell 16 Grad in Sundern.
Im Wald ist es noch kühler solte also kein Problem heute werden.


----------



## eminem7905 (11. April 2009)

.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> und die ersten 10, so hab ich zumindest gelesen, gehen fast nur über Aphalt.


Lass dir nix erzählen, es sind die ersten 15 
Nee, aber das este Stück war bislang bei allen Teilnahmen Asphalt. Wie lang das Stück war, habe ich nicht gemessen, kann daher auch nix dazu sagen.
Bange machen gilt nicht.

Viel Spaß heute 
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. April 2009)

Ich komm gleich über die B7 gefahren falls ein paar Minuten später werden sollte.
Ich komm auf jeden Fall! Bis gleich.


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Aktuell 16 Grad in Sundern.
> Im Wald ist es noch kühler solte also kein Problem heute werden.




Oh, gut. Danke!


----------



## sonic3105 (11. April 2009)

So, wieder Zuhause angekommen.
War wirklich ne Super Runde, sehr schöne gegend tolle Strecke.
Hauptsächlich Waldwege und Trails, über die Steigungen sprechen wir besser nicht .
Alles im allen ne gelungene Ausfahrt. Ein dickes DANKE an unseren Guide UWE.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

Da kann ich mich ansich nur anschließen.
War eine super Runde, vielen Dank Uwe. 
Die gemütliche Runde können wir ja mal noch nachholen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich ansich nur anschließen.
> War eine super Runde, vielen Dank Uwe.
> Die gemütliche Runde können wir ja mal noch nachholen
> 
> Gruß Kai



Danke schön.
Ich hoffe es hat euch gefallen.
Haben die 1000hm nur knapp verpast.
Allerdings sind die Aufzeichnungen des Hac 4 nicht wirklich genau.
So jetzt noch das Profil
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/325088


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Danke schön.
> Ich hoffe es hat euch gefallen.
> Haben die 1000hm nur knapp verpast.
> Allerdings sind die Aufzeichnungen des Hac 4 nicht wirklich genau.
> ...


War super heute wieder, auch wenn ich eine etwas andere Vorstellung von einer "gemütlichen Runde" habe. Aber davon war ja auszugehen 
Wenn ich mir nicht weh tun will, dann sage ich ab, so einfach ist das 
Ich hätte der Runde 700hm zugeschrieben, so ist natürlich noch besser 

Bis demnächst mal,
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ist das nur die Tour oder auch deine An- und Abreise?


----------



## seppel82 (11. April 2009)

war leider ein wenig zu spät zu hause um mich euch anzuschliessen.
hab mich trotzdem für ne nette solorunde entschieden. 
klutert > hestert > hinnenwiese > flugplatz > hasper talsperre incl. extrarunde > hestert > heimat. 
km: keine ahnung
hm: keine ahnung
km/h: keine ahnung


----------



## eminem7905 (11. April 2009)

hi seb. und was ist mit morgen 13 uhr????


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Ist das nur die Tour oder auch deine An- und Abreise?



Sind vor und hinten ca 3 bis 4 km dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (11. April 2009)

morgen wird nix. bin bei meinen eltern zum osterfuttern eingeladen...


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

Huhu *wink

So, aus Sundern zurück. Wat wollter hören?


----------



## mistermoo (11. April 2009)

bist um 12 bei deinen eltern, 12.15 fertig, 12.25 drückst nochmal die oma und dann bist um 13 uhr dabei


----------



## mistermoo (11. April 2009)

alles alles alles und noch viel mehr


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

Halloooo 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Wat wollter hören?


Traust du mir das Überfahren der Ziellinie vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zu?
Mehr will ich gar nicht wissen...
Natürlich ALLES was ne Frage

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

Also, mein Eindruck:

Nach Km 17 teilt sich die Strecke an der ersten Verpflegungsstation. Da hat man, meiner Ansicht nach, das Gröbste bereits hinter sich (420 HM rum)

Fies:
Schotter ohne Ende, sowohl auf den Up- als auch auf den DH.  Stellt sich die Frage nach der Reifenwahl, die Fast Traks jedenfalls gehen gar nicht. Teilweise tiefe Rinnen von den Forstfahrzeugen. Sonst alles trocken.
Nach 3 Abfahrten meine ich gemeine Kehren zu nem Uphill, da möcht ich mal sehen, wie viele sich da mit der Geschwindigkeit vertun und sich lang machen. Schöne Zwischenpassagen zum Gas geben 

Abfahrt auf SKipiste fand ich grauenhaft und eine letzte Schlüsselstelle am Ende (Senken mit grossen Steinen) haben wir verpasst, weil unser Guide beim EInsammeln einer Damen uns verloren hat. Aber da müssen sich wohl 2 Leute schon direkt gelegt haben.

Jo, das so von mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

P.S.
Ach so...ich bin im Tourentempo bereits unter 2 Stunden geblieben.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

Das hört sich doch soweit ganz okay an...
Dann werde ich den Ralph jetzt noch ein bisschen rasieren und dann kann die erste Generation Ralph doch zu Hause bleiben 
Wenn fast alles trocken ist, ist das doch mehr als man erwarten kann. 

Es bedankt sich für diesen kurzen Einblick auf die Strecke,
Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nach 3 Abfahrten meine ich gemeine Kehren zu nem Uphill, da möcht ich mal sehen, wie viele sich da mit der Geschwindigkeit vertun und sich lang machen.



Kehren haben wir heute auch geübt
Berg runter und auch bergauf.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Kehren haben wir heute auch geübt
> Berg runter und auch bergauf.


Ja, es besteht noch Übungsbedarf... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, es besteht noch Übungsbedarf...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ja, aber du hast ja gesehen das es möglich ist sie zu fahren


----------



## sonic3105 (11. April 2009)

Also ich fahre lieber Linksrum als rechtsrum.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ja, aber du hast ja gesehen das es möglich ist sie zu fahren


Das stimmt, aber in Kehren sehe ich ansich nicht das Problem. Kommt man ohne Versetzen des Hinterrads rum, schaffe ich das auch. Und was an den Anstiegen los war...  Aber sone Sachen gibt es ja in Sundern zum Glück nicht... 

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre lieber Linksrum als rechtsrum.


 Ja, so ist das manchmal. Ich habe auch eine Seite lieber als die andere (weiß aber gerade nicht welche). Wird wohl jedem so gehen 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (11. April 2009)

wollt noch mal kurz nachhören...

morgen ist ne Tour um 13 Uhr ab Eilpe geplant? Dauer 3-5Std? hmm..
bin ich evtl. auch dabei, obwohl ich bei der Startzeit eher net soo lang unterwegs sein will...

gruß Fabian....


----------



## sonic3105 (11. April 2009)

da bleibt egentlich nur eins Über, schneller fahren ;-)
nee aber im ernst, morgen machen wir ne gemütliche Runde. oder??
ich mein heute war ja auch gemütlich, aber ich meine das andere gemütlich.
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> da bleibt egentlich nur eins Über, schneller fahren ;-)
> nee aber im ernst, morgen machen wir ne gemütliche Runde. oder??
> ich mein heute war ja auch gemütlich, aber ich meine das andere gemütlich.​


Ich hoffe doch einfach mal sehr, dass die Runde morgen nicht allzu schlimm wird. Denn der Tag heute war... also... ich mein... war schon nicht von schlechten Eltern...

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (11. April 2009)

Also ich denke Martin wird ein sehr entspannter Guide ,,,Stimmts Martin.....

Wie fahren wir eigentlich?? 
Wald Strasse??
Obwohl Martin Guided, die Frage war doof und überflüssig


----------



## Tasher82 (11. April 2009)

hmm naja dann überleg ich mir das wohl noch...
Treffpunkt ist 13Uhr an der Aral?  
dann bin ich entweder pünktlich da oder eben net


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> wollt noch mal kurz nachhören...
> 
> morgen ist ne Tour um 13 Uhr ab Eilpe geplant? Dauer 3-5Std? hmm..
> bin ich evtl. auch dabei, obwohl ich bei der Startzeit eher net soo lang unterwegs sein will...
> ...



Dito!

Ich bin noch zu Kaffee geladen bei Muttern......

Aber ich für meinen Teil tu mir gern noch nen bissken weh  Klettern will


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

Ja, aber aber aber... 
Ihr könnt doch jetzt nicht alle abspringen...

Wie wäre es mit einem früheren Treffpunkt?

Gruß kai


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> dann bin ich entweder pünktlich da



So schauts gut aus


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, aber aber aber...
> Ihr könnt doch jetzt nicht alle abspringen...
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einem früheren Treffpunkt?
> ...



Wir wollten doch auf die Partygänger Rücksicht nehmen. Und ich find das auch ok, es sei denn, Jenz sagt morgen ab, dann rappelt es


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist 13Uhr an der Aral?


Ja, 13Uhr an der ARAL.


Tasher82 schrieb:


> dann bin ich entweder pünktlich da oder eben net


Finde ich gut 

Bis morgen dann 
Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wir wollten doch auf die Partygänger Rücksicht nehmen. Und ich find das auch ok, es sei denn, Jenz sagt morgen ab, dann rappelt es


Ich rede ja auch nicht von 8Uhr an der Aral. 8:30Uhr reicht ja auch völlig aus 
Na ja, dann geht das halt nicht... 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (11. April 2009)

tach, 

13 uhr ist ok. tourendauer hängt von dem rast in breckerfeld ab. ich fahre die runde in etwa 2,5 std. ja und es wird gemütlich mit 1-2 bachdurchfahrten.  vorwiegend wald, wenig teer. 

an der talsperre können sich ja fabian und kai verabschieden. wir radeln weiter zum ausgangspunkt.


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> tach,
> 
> 13 uhr ist ok. tourendauer hängt von dem rast in breckerfeld ab. ich fahre die runde in etwa 2,5 std. ja und es wird gemütlich mit 1-2 bachdurchfahrten.  vorwiegend wald, wenig teer.
> 
> an der talsperre können sich ja fabian und kai verabschieden. wir radeln weiter zum ausgangspunkt.




12 wäre nicht möglich?

Ich wollte nämlich auch so zu 15-15:30 bei meiner Ma sein.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich fahre die runde in etwa 2,5 std.


Dann sollten doch alle um 15Uhr schon wieder zu Hause weilen... *duck*

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (11. April 2009)

Ich werde Jens morgen früh wecken und dann gehts pünktlich los, müssen ja morgen noch schnell Kais Rad reparieren.....


----------



## eminem7905 (11. April 2009)

also mir ist es egal, nur ich möchte jenz nicht vor kopf stoßen da wir 13 uhr abgemacht haben, wenn du wencke zu ihm per sms oder telefonat kontakt hast, dann sprich es ab,  mir ist die zeit egal. klärt es mit jenz ab.


----------



## sonic3105 (11. April 2009)

Ich glaube zufrüh wäre blöde weil Jens auf Party ist.

@Wencke, deine MAmA ist bestimmt ne Studne Später auch noch zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich werde Jens morgen früh wecken und dann gehts pünktlich los, müssen ja morgen noch schnell Kais Rad reparieren.....


Schnick schnack. Fährt doch super. Bremst nur irgendwie nicht sooo toll... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> also mir ist es egal, nur ich möchte jenz nicht vor kopf stoßen da wir 13 uhr abgemacht haben, wenn du wencke zu ihm per sms oder telefonat kontakt hast, dann sprich es ab,  mir ist die zeit egal. klärt es mit jenz ab.



Is schon längst geklärt, ich soll ihn wecken und gut is


----------



## eminem7905 (11. April 2009)

ok, 
und wann ist jetzt treffpunkt???


----------



## sonic3105 (11. April 2009)

mir egal hauptsache es sagt jetzt mal einer was


----------



## Tasher82 (11. April 2009)

wollt hier nix lostreten...
wenn ich mitfahre werd ich gegebenenfalls eher abhauen und gut..


----------



## sonic3105 (11. April 2009)

ach quatsch wencke hat doch auch noch termine ..............


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

Also O-Ton Jenz war: 12 is auch ok. Ich weck ihn dann halt zu 10, das sollte ihm reichen 

Wer feiern kann, kann auch.....oder so


----------



## sonic3105 (11. April 2009)

gut also treffpunkt 12 uhr??


----------



## eminem7905 (11. April 2009)

ich muss nur morgen nach 17 uhr im garten sein, denn da gibt es BEER BUT CHICKEN


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> wollt hier nix lostreten...
> wenn ich mitfahre werd ich gegebenenfalls eher abhauen und gut..



12 Hase  und wenns immer noch eng wird, machen wir frühzeitig die Biege *tuschel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber ich für meinen Teil tu mir gern noch nen bissken weh  Klettern will



Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir die Runde von heute nochmal vor Sundern anbieten. Tut bestimmt ein wenig weh


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir die Runde von heute nochmal vor Sundern anbieten. Tut bestimmt ein wenig weh




Nein danke  ich denk mal, ich spiel da lieber auf meinem Terrain


----------



## Tasher82 (11. April 2009)

naja sag mal schönen abend noch...
vlt sieht man sich ja morgen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> naja sag mal schönen abend noch...
> vlt sieht man sich ja morgen


Jo, bis morgen 
Und dir auch noch einen schönen Abend 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2009)

Ich bin auch ins Bettchen getz....habt ne gute Nacht!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ins Bettchen getz....habt ne gute Nacht!!


Gute Nacht 

Kai


----------



## seppel82 (11. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, so ist das manchmal. Ich habe auch eine Seite lieber als die andere (weiß aber gerade nicht welche). Wird wohl jedem so gehen
> 
> Kai


 
ich fahr auch lieber links herum


----------



## sonic3105 (12. April 2009)

So ich bin Wach.
Jetzt mal nen Kaffee trinken, und frühstücken.
euch Frohe Ostern und überhaupt, bis gleich


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

Morgähn!

Hm, also mit Jenz wird spannend . Weckdienst erfolgt, Aussage "egal ob 12 oder 13 Uhr, ich weiss irgendwie grad noch gar nicht so richtig......Kopfweh.....7 Uhr zu Hause....." Er will sich gleich nochmal melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (12. April 2009)

Ja das wird Lustig, 
weil das mein Fahrer ist........
Kann mir jemand schonmal die Adresse sagen damit ich zur Not auch allein hinfinde??


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja das wird Lustig,
> weil das mein Fahrer ist........
> Kann mir jemand schonmal die Adresse sagen damit ich zur Not auch allein hinfinde??



Eilper Str. 40 / Aral Tankstelle.

Ich werd aber auch irgendwie gar nicht wach.....hab die Augen auch erst nach dem Weckruf aufgemacht, hoffentlich hab ich alles mitbekommen


----------



## eminem7905 (12. April 2009)

morgäään, bin auch wach und mit restalkohol versehen, gestern war ja noch osterfeuer, war gegen 4 zu hause, aber da wir heute eine REGENERATIONS/TECHNIK runde drehen wird es schon klappen.


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> TECHNIK runde drehen wird es schon klappen.



Wie Technik???? Regeneration und Technik schließen sich gegenseitig aus....denn der Puls geht bei technischen Abschnitten eh hoch.


----------



## sonic3105 (12. April 2009)

naja ich werde jedenfalls kommen, warte dann ob jens kommt und falls nicht mach ich mich mit meinem Auto auf den weg.
Dann wartet aber auf mich falls ich paar Minuten Später komme.

dann könnt ihr schonmal anfangen Kais rad instandzusetzen


----------



## eminem7905 (12. April 2009)

keine technik??? ok. 

ne ich wollte extra für dich ein paar singletrails runter/rauf  evtl. damit du ein wenig sicherer für sundern bist, war lieb gemeint, aber wir können es auch auslassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (12. April 2009)

@sascha

du hast ja navi dann ist es kein problem. hinter der araltanke ist ein parkplatz wo du parken kannst, der ist frei und das ganze WE über offen.


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> keine technik??? ok.
> 
> ne ich wollte extra für dich ein paar singletrails runter/rauf  evtl. damit du ein wenig sicherer für sundern bist, war lieb gemeint, aber wir können es auch auslassen.



Ach sowas.....technisch is bei mir Stufen hüpfen, Rad versetzen, Up- und Downhills mit schwerem Geschütz 

Sundern hat nicht einen Single-Trail, nicht mal nen  Double 

Rauf is immer gut  Hauptsache heute keine Schotterabfahrten , die hatte ich gestern genug.....ich nehms Fully mit.


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

Hmmmm, 10:32.....ob ich ihn nochmal anrufen soll? Oder sollen wir ihn schlafen lassen??


----------



## eminem7905 (12. April 2009)

ANRUFEN!!!!

und einen fully wirst du heute nicht brauchen, die trails gehen vorwiegend langsam runter/hoch, nur halt ein wenig technisch mit wurzeln und so. aber nichts schwiriges.


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hmmmm, 10:32.....ob ich ihn nochmal anrufen soll? Oder sollen wir ihn schlafen lassen??





eminem7905 schrieb:


> ANRUFEN!!!!
> 
> und einen fully wirst du heute nicht brauchen, die trails gehen vorwiegend langsam runter/hoch, nur halt ein wenig technisch mit wurzeln und so. aber nichts schwiriges.



Ich wills hoffen, vor allem, das der Boden so gut wie trocken ist....denn ich hatte gestern echt "Spass" mit meinen Marathon-Staubtrocken-PlatterBoden-Reifen" vorn


----------



## eminem7905 (12. April 2009)

was soll ich sagen, ich habe NUR einen satz reifen, und die fahre ich bei trockenen/feuchten/nassen/asphalt/schotter/wurzel/wasser.   wir sind hier nicht im rennen nur zum fun fahren. 

da kannst du zu not mit abgefahrenen reifen fahren.


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was soll ich sagen, ich habe NUR einen satz reifen, und die fahre ich bei trockenen/feuchten/nassen/asphalt/schotter/wurzel/wasser.   wir sind hier nicht im rennen nur zum fun fahren.
> 
> da kannst du zu not mit abgefahrenen reifen fahren.



Ja, aber ich muss meine Gesundheit und meine Nerven nicht vorsätzlich auf die Probe stellen 

So, Jenz fällt raus heute, den hab ich grad mehr oder weniger wieder ins Bett geschickt


----------



## eminem7905 (12. April 2009)

ist kai schon wach??? und kommt fabian???
na toll wieder mit den ganzen racern unterwegs.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. April 2009)

Natürlich bin ich wach, seit 7:30Uhr schon, glaube ich... 


eminem7905 schrieb:


> da kannst du zu not mit abgefahrenen reifen fahren.


Das ist doch mal eine Ansage... *Reifenwechsel* 
Hab gerade gesehen, dass bei mir irgendwo noch so ein Satz Semislicks rumliegt 
Nee, wird schon so alles spannend genug.

Bis gleich,
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ich werde versuchen, die Tankstelle zu finden. Beim letzten Mal habe ich mich dieser "pendelartig" angenähert, wie es mir scheint... Zielobjekt angenähert und so lange umkreist, bis auch ich als größter Blindfisch im Ort das blaue Etwas nicht mehr übersehen konnte...  Ich fahre aber rechtzeitig los- und zwar jetzt!


----------



## sonic3105 (12. April 2009)

Also ich race heute nicht, obwohl wer weiss wenn die beine ein wenig Blut gesehn haben und wider voll gepumpt sind ... ne Spass beisete, heute gehts Ruhiger zur sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

Frage Kai beantwortet, Frage Fabi......also wach scheint er zu sein


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. April 2009)

Sach mal Martin, was für Racer meinst du?  Lerne ich die bald auch mal kennen? Kannst uns ja dann heute mal bekannt machen 

Ich fahr dann jetzt mal los, ne 

Bis gleich,
Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (12. April 2009)

ja auch seit halb acht  lol...
bin noch etwas unmotiviert...


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ja auch seit halb acht  lol...
> bin noch etwas unmotiviert...



Na komm...es wird gemütlich!!!!! Sonst simmer nur zu 4.


----------



## Tasher82 (12. April 2009)

kai bist schon weg?


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> wer weiss wenn die beine ein wenig Blut gesehn haben und wider voll gepumpt sind ...




Ja, so ist das mit vielen Dingen


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> kai bist schon weg?




Ich denke schon!


----------



## Tasher82 (12. April 2009)

naja bis gleich dann mal...


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> naja bis gleich dann mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. April 2009)

Erster! 


Tasher82 schrieb:


> kai bist schon weg?


Schon? War 11:05Uhr, da war ich weg... Ich brauch ja Zeit, den Treffpunkt dann auch wirklich zu treffen 
War diesmal wieder spannend. Wollte iegentlich anders fahren und stand auf einmal auf der B7 und habe dann Plan B realisiert. Ein bisschen die B54 suchen (warum zur Hölle fahre ich, am Hagener Hbf stehend und nach Eilpe wollend, in Richtung Vorhalle???  ). Habe ich dann auch recht schnell eingesehen. Wieder zurück, die richtige B54 suchen, die ich dann auch irgendwann fand. Dann ein Riesenschild mit -EILPE->. Was macht Kai? Er fährt geradeaus... 
Irgendwann habe ich es dann auch gefunden. Und weil ich mir eine ganze Stunde Zeit genommen habe, war ich sogar ein bisschen zu früh da... 

War doch ansich eine ganz nette Runde, auf jeden Fall entspannter als die "gemütliche Runde" von gestern. Trockene Abfahrten machen Spaß, Canyon-Fahrer eher weniger  Weder gestern, noch heute. Na ja, son Päuschen tut auch mal ganz gut und es ist sicher nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ich meine xx light-Schläuche platt mache. Bislang halten sie aber super, sogar bei Glasscherben wie z. B. gestern wieder auf der Tour.
Son Anthem ist schon unverwüstlich... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (12. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Erster!
> 
> 
> War doch ansich eine ganz nette Runde,
> ...



ZWEITER!!!

nett ist der kleine bruder von schei$$e. ich versteh schon.


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

Dritte 

Jo, tolle regenerative 41 Km bei 774 HM *ditsch in 2:40

Super Kuchen anner Mühle gegessen (1 Stück im Gegensatz zu F. aus V. in W.)

Der hat sowieso heute meine böse "Aura" kennenlernen dürfen, nachdem....ach egal...auf jeden Fall nen Snake vom Feinsten als Belohnung  (und ich sach noch..."..schluuuuuuuuuuuuß getz....auuuuuuuuuus....!" , aber er hörte nicht)

So, nu nach Mutti *seufz und nen bissken die Tochter spielen, die sie nie hatte 

Edit: Nein, tolle Runde Martin  Guidegott


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ZWEITER!!!
> 
> nett ist der kleine bruder von schei$$e. ich versteh schon.


Der Zweite ist der erste Verlierer! 
Hättest du es nicht zitiert, hätte ich es editiert. So ist mir das zu blöd... 
Ich bin für das verantwortlich, was ich schreibe und nicht für das, was du verstehst 
Man hätte aus dem "nett" natürlich auch ein "super" oder "toll" machen können, da hast du Recht.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Wencke, normalerweise regenerierst du ja nicht unter 1100hm und 70km, oder wie war das? *duck*


----------



## eminem7905 (12. April 2009)

ich fand es ja geil wie F aus V in W 3 teller hatte und sich dann von rechts nach links durchkämpfte.


----------



## Tasher82 (12. April 2009)

bei mir waren es dann 50km mit 840hm 17,5km/h in 2:50Std...

ja war mal wieder ne "nette" Runde..
und ich fand die Pause war genau richtig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (12. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich fand es ja geil wie F aus V in W 3 teller hatte und sich dann von rechts nach links durchkämpfte.



allein deswegen müüsen wir die Tour mal wiederholen ;-)
Mohn und Apfelstreusel hatte ich noch net...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. April 2009)

Der Kuchen scheint sehr gut gewesen zu sein und liegt nur einen Steinwurf von meiner Asphalthausrunde entfernt. Na Danke auch 
Zum Glück umfahre ich diese Stelle in aller Regel...
Sonst sähe es noch schlimmer um meine sowieso schon nicht vorhandene Linie aus...

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (12. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Der Kuchen scheint sehr gut gewesen zu sein und liegt nur einen Steinwurf von meiner Asphalthausrunde entfernt. Na Danke auch
> Zum Glück umfahre ich diese Stelle in aller Regel...
> Sonst sähe es noch schlimmer um meine sowieso schon nicht vorhandene Linie aus...
> 
> Gruß Kai



du hast noch mm, lassen sie mich überlegen, 160 liegestützen offen
also los husch nachholen, hier wird nicht geschludert

mein kopf fühlt sich noch immer nicht wirklich als meiner an, morgen bin ich aber auf jeden fall an der luft

ich will auch kuchen so 4-5 stücke mmm lecker


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> [...]lassen sie mich überlegen[...]


Bin ich so fett? 
Schulden ist sicher der falsche Ausdruck. Geschludert trifft es dagegen ziemlich genau. Ich tue mir nicht freiwillig weh, ehrlich nicht. Aber ich habe mir schon einen Plan zurecht gestrickt, mit dem es relativ schmerzfrei gehen könnte. Allerdings habe ich ihn bislang noch nicht begonnen. Deine WH/Satz-Vorschläge kannste dir auf jeden Fall sonst wo hinstecken 
Und jetzt hör auf mit diesem Mist, sonst bastel ich dir einen Trainingsplan für nächste Woche 

Schöne Feiertage,
Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. April 2009)

So heute mal eine schnelle Runde um die Haspertalsperre gemacht.
Viele Fußgänger an der Talsperre somit auch noch Slalom trainiert.
Sieht schon recht gut aus ab noch nicht unter 50 min!
So noch die Daten 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/325923

Und nun gehe ich esrt mal Grill und Bier trinken!


----------



## seppel82 (12. April 2009)

wollt noch fix frohe ostern und dicke eier wünschen (könnt ihr euch was drauf einbilden. bin kein freund christlicher feste)
geh mich jetzt dem uwe anschliessen und hock mich in nen biergarten


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

So, zurück vom Familien-Terror 

Nochmal Apfelkuchen und Kaffee.....aber langsam bekomme ich Hunger auf richtiges Essen, ich denk, ich fahr gleich ma eben bei meinem Chinesen vorbei 

Morgen ist, entgegen meines Vorhabens, die Füsse still zu halten, nochmal Hausrunde angesagt (max. 2 Std.). Jenz wollte sich anschließen, als Zeit war ca. 12 Uhr angedacht (auch wenn die Fika-Spez wohl aus Ermangelung an Öffnung in Volmarstein flach fällt)


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> allein deswegen müüsen wir die Tour mal wiederholen ;-)
> Mohn und Apfelstreusel hatte ich noch net...



Dazu fiel mir echt nix mehr ein


----------



## eminem7905 (12. April 2009)

kann man sich morgen noch anschließen???
falls ja, wo treffpunkt???

sascha ist glaube ich noch unterwegs, hat sich ja noch nicht gemeldet, war ihm wohl zu wenig.


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> kann man sich morgen noch anschließen???
> falls ja, wo treffpunkt???
> 
> sascha ist glaube ich noch unterwegs, hat sich ja noch nicht gemeldet, war ihm wohl zu wenig.





Nee, der wollte noch weg oder so.

Klar kannse Dich anschließen. Ich dachte an Treffpunkt am Moppedplatz wegen Jenz und Auto und so. Da bügeln wir gemütlich zum Turm, zum Kaisberg und rüber/raufklettern Richtung nach Volmarstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (12. April 2009)

Imbissbude wird erst unter der Woche wieder angefahren ;-)
hab frühschicht... könnte also mal nen Tag so halb fünf bei Ottensmann etc ..
wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> Imbissbude wird erst unter der Woche wieder angefahren ;-)
> hab frühschicht... könnte also mal nen Tag so halb fünf bei Ottensmann etc ..
> wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat



Ich mach auch früh die Woche, hab dann allerdings schon zu 14:30 Schluss


----------



## sonic3105 (12. April 2009)

So auch ich bin wieder Zuhause und melde mich zu wort.
Runde heute hat mir Super gefallen Super tempo tolle Strecke und so genannte Single trails.
Bitte mehr davon....
Ja Morgen halte ich mich wohl raus, werde mal nen Tag pause machen. euch aber Viel Spass , wenn ihr das ohne mich hinbekommt

Achja ich hab ganz Vergessen die rast war SUper, sehr gemütlich dort. Allerdings waren die Steine zum Anlenen etwas kalt LOOOOOOOOOL
Der Kuchen war Super, im übrigen hatte ich Apfel und Mohn.... kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen schmeckt toll


----------



## Tasher82 (12. April 2009)

lol  kann Deutschland ja nur bergab gehen  hehe....

um die Uhrzeit mach ich nur Fr Feierabend


----------



## sonic3105 (12. April 2009)

Hab ich mir auch gerade so gedacht, ich muss bis u 16 :15 Arbeiten... dafür freitags nur bis 12 Uhr.
da fall ich in der woche für die Hausrunde wohl flach.


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> lol  kann Deutschland ja nur bergab gehen  hehe....
> 
> um die Uhrzeit mach ich nur Fr Feierabend



Ich bin aber auch schon um 6 an meinem Schreibtisch zu Nase 



Und Du???


----------



## eminem7905 (12. April 2009)

ok, dann toppe ich wenckes arbeitszeit. je nach wetter gehe ich um 13- 14 uhr raus


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Der Kuchen war Super, im übrigen hatte ich Apfel und Mohn.... kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen schmeckt toll



Den O-Saft nicht vergessen 

Wie gesagt, wenn Du es Dir noch wieder anders überlegen solltest für morgen


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ok, dann toppe ich wenckes arbeitszeit. je nach wetter gehe ich um 13- 14 uhr raus



Eben, ich denk mal, das ich Dienstag ggf. 2-3 Std. länger machen werde, das heisst, den Rest der Woche dann jeweils um 1 raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (12. April 2009)

falsch wencke, zum ende der woche soll das wetter schlechter werden. werde dienstag bis 13 mittwoch bis 13 und donnerstag bis 15 und freitag bis 13 arbeiten, da für donnerstag regen angesaht wurde. ich richte meine arbeitszeit nach dem wetter


----------



## Tasher82 (12. April 2009)

ihr seit mir alles Vögel...

bleibt ihr zu Hause wenn es 2 Wochen geiles Wetter ist...

fang 7.30 an...


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ihr seit mir alles Vögel...
> 
> bleibt ihr zu Hause wenn es 2 Wochen geiles Wetter ist...




Also ich kann meinen Urlaub mehr oder weniger frei verschieben, wenns Wetter ******** wird.  Mein Urlaubsplan is nur provisorisch. Dies Jahr noch etwas an meinem Chef vorbei geplant, da wir unseren VKL noch nicht so ganz allein lassen wollen.

Dienstag brauch ich eh nen Tag Pause...daher kann ich da auch vorarbeiten.

Um 7:30 hab ich den ersten Schreibtisch schon leer


----------



## eminem7905 (12. April 2009)

ja das wird ein problem. denke werde minusstunden aufbauen und im winter diese abarbeiten.


----------



## sonic3105 (12. April 2009)

@wencke, du enttäuscht mich ... wo ist das Pannenalbum, und vorallem wo sind die restlichen Fotos von heute??


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @wencke, du enttäuscht mich ... wo ist das Pannenalbum, und vorallem wo sind die restlichen Fotos von heute??



Das waren nur 2 Du Ei 

Deins is drin und das Pannenbild auch 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/325959

Deins.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (12. April 2009)

chice Bilder


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> chice Bilder




Nicht wahr 

Knoff Hoff mit Fabi!


----------



## Tasher82 (12. April 2009)

ja ja..

also nächste tour mit schlauch und schaltauge wer weiß was man so brauchen kann..

bin gespant was das nächste ist


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ja ja..
> 
> also nächste tour mit schlauch und schaltauge wer weiß was man so brauchen kann..
> 
> bin gespant was das nächste ist




Hm....vielleicht zur Abwechslung mal nen gerissener Schaltzug?  Oder nen Übergeben, weil Du zuviel Kuchen gefuttert hast


----------



## Tasher82 (12. April 2009)

also morgen werd ich zeitlich nicht schaffen..

trotzdem allen anderen viel spaß..


----------



## Tasher82 (12. April 2009)

das wirst wegen zuviel essen bei mir wohl nie erleben  sorry ))


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> das wirst wegen zuviel essen bei mir wohl nie erleben  sorry ))



Unfassbar  Aber das letzte Stück hat ja echt gedauert


----------



## Tasher82 (12. April 2009)

weil gewisse Personen meinen ich esse zu schnell...

aber ist wohl nie richtig...


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> weil gewisse Personen meinen ich esse zu schnell...
> 
> aber ist wohl nie richtig...



Oh, Du hast wegen mir....wie süss 
Glaub Dir kein Wort. 

Hey, das ist ja grad hier die Fabi/Wencki Kuschelecke hier...keiner da *hähä


----------



## Tasher82 (12. April 2009)

dann ist es jetzt die Wencke Kuschelecke...

gutz nächtle..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. April 2009)

Nix da!
*reinstolper*


Tasher82 schrieb:


> also nächste tour mit schlauch und schaltauge wer weiß was man so brauchen kann..


Hat dein Rucksack eigentlich eine Rahmenhalterung? 
Jetzt haben wir lange genug darauf rumgeritten, finde ich.

@ Tourer von morgen
Ich bin morgen bei der Tour auch nicht dabei. Entweder fahre ich morgen alleine eine Runde oder ich fahre nur mit dem Bike zu einem Geburtstag oder ich fahre gar nicht. Muss mal schauen. Für die Tour falle ich aber definitiv aus.

Gruß Kai
P.S. Fabian
 Ja, wie mans macht, macht mans falsch...


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> dann ist es jetzt die Wencke Kuschelecke...
> 
> gutz nächtle..



Ach kumma, getz wird er schüchtern


----------



## apoptygma (12. April 2009)

So.....Treffpunkt morgen um 12 am Moppedplatz zu meiner Hausrunde!

Plan: Nach Vorhalle über Ruhrradweg rüber, K-F.Turm Trail, kurz Kaisberg, Ruhrradweg, Gut Schönefeld, Ruhrhöhenweg, Heiler Weg, Kohlenbahn, Trails zur Köhlerwaldstr., ggf. noch Burg Volmarstein und zurück.

30 km....knappe 600 auf 20 km und nen paar kaputte oder so....die aber quasi ohne die Asphaltanteile.

Wer mit will.....mitkommen.


----------



## Dark2308 (13. April 2009)

wir sind gestern den ruhrradweg bis duisburg und zurück gefahren 
201 kilomter
in essen nach dem baldeneyer stausee ist die beschilderung etwas schwierig mit der beschilderung wird
die strecke macht aber spaß auch wenns da net viele höhenmeter gibt


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. April 2009)

Wie lange seit ihr unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. April 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen 


Dark2308 schrieb:


> wir sind gestern den ruhrradweg bis duisburg und zurück gefahren
> 201 kilomter
> in essen nach dem baldeneyer stausee ist die beschilderung etwas schwierig mit der beschilderung wird
> die strecke macht aber spaß auch wenns da net viele höhenmeter gibt



Wäre mir seinerzeit nicht der Schaltzug in Hattingen gerissen, hätten wir (Wencke und ich) eine ähnliche Runde aufs Parkett gezaubert  Leider ist er mir gerissen und so hieß es nach gut 70km Bus fahren 
Bezeichnenderweise ein Bus mit Endstation Ennepetal...

@ Uwe
In Sachen Bremse waren es die Beläge. Angekündigt hat es sich nicht, zumindest nicht so wie beim letzten Mal. Auf einmal war der Belag weg... 
Na ja, jetzt ist vorne wieder ein Neuer drauf 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (13. April 2009)

Guten Morgen!

So gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam melden sich die Oberschenkel und mein linkes Knie bei mir. Ich denk ma, nach heute wird erstmal 2 Tage Pause eingelegt, ich muss mich auch ma langsam um die Kontaktlinsenlösung und ne Radbrille kümmern. AUto muss zum TÜV *grusel.....scheiss Dinge die man so aufschiebt


----------



## Dark2308 (13. April 2009)

wir waren 12 std unterwegs
klar ist das man das auch schneller haben kann
so ist es aber ein schönes erlebnis geworden
@ kai  warum habt ihr es später net nochmals versucht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. April 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> @ kai  warum habt ihr es später net nochmals versucht


Das war die nackte Angst dann 
Nee, weiß auch gerade nicht, warum wir es nicht wieder probiert haben...
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch mal einen neuen Anlauf *rüberschiel*

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (13. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das war die nackte Angst dann
> Nee, weiß auch gerade nicht, warum wir es nicht wieder probiert haben...
> Aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch mal einen neuen Anlauf *rüberschiel*
> 
> Gruß Kai



Dat kann man mal als "Vorbereitung" für Duisburg andenken


----------



## mistermoo (13. April 2009)

inkl. nachtfahrt dann aber...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dat kann man mal als "Vorbereitung" für Duisburg andenken


Jo, das hört sich doch gut an 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (13. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> inkl. nachtfahrt dann aber...



Ich bin nur auf Reserve Nachts , und hatte da eigentlich vor, zu schlafen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> inkl. nachtfahrt dann aber...


Nee, im Dunkeln habe ich Angst... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (13. April 2009)

Boah, es ist eine sowas von fiese Luftfeuchtigkeit draussen  Mal sehen, was ich gleich anziehe, denn es ist dazu auch noch recht frisch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (13. April 2009)

So, wie schauts denn getz....steh ich da gleich allein? 

Ich hab auch grad beschlossen, mir die 10 km Anfahrt zu schenken und mit dem Wagen zu kommen....ich denk, die 20 km weniger tun auch ganz gut *gg


----------



## sonic3105 (13. April 2009)

Also ich bleib bei meiner Pause heute. 
Juten Morgen euch allen und viel Spass beim fahren.

200km Radweg, puh  *Respekt*


----------



## apoptygma (13. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also ich bleib bei meiner Pause heute.
> Juten Morgen euch allen und viel Spass beim fahren.
> 
> 200km Radweg, puh  *Respekt*



Also, ich denk, das wird heute auch eher der Gnadenschuss für mich  Aber die nächsten 2 Tage is nur noch friedlich im Büro angesagt....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> 200km Radweg, puh  *Respekt*


Kann man so sagen *auchwill*
Die 12h sind natürlich auch eine Ansage... 
Mir tat schon nach 7h alles weh...

Kannst ja mitkommen, wenn Wencke und ich uns auf Duisburg vorbereiten.
Vielleicht schaffen wir die Runde ja in 11:30h 
@ dark2308
Ist nicht böse gemeint, ne 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Der heute auch keine 30km fährt, wenn überhaupt!


----------



## eminem7905 (13. April 2009)

200KM asphalt  , mega respekt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> 200KM asphalt  , mega respekt


Machs nach und wir sprechen uns wieder 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (13. April 2009)

habe doch gesagt mega respekt. aber ich finds öde, wegen dem asphalt und nicht wegen der leistung


----------



## apoptygma (13. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> habe doch gesagt mega respekt. aber ich finds öde, wegen dem asphalt und nicht wegen der leistung



Is aber nen schöner Ausflug und vonner Gegend her sehr schön.

Und...nach 200 km wäre mein Arsch reif für die Klapse


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> habe doch gesagt mega respekt. aber ich finds öde, wegen dem asphalt und nicht wegen der leistung


Jo, hast du...
Nach 5h hast du sicher andere Dinge zu tun als dich auf Asphalt zu langweilen  Kannst ja auch mitkommen, wenn wir sowas machen 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (13. April 2009)

wo ist der smily der dir den vogel zeigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (13. April 2009)

Das krasse ist da, da aufm Radweg haste wenigstens noch wechselnde Kulisse, in Duisburg fährste die Strecke im Kreis von 7 km länge....das ist im Vergleich Langeweile würd ich sagen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das krasse ist da, da aufm Radweg haste wenigstens noch wechselnde Kulisse, in Duisburg fährste die Strecke im Kreis von 7 km länge....das ist im Vergleich Langeweile würd ich sagen


Wer wollte denn da unbedingt fahren? 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (13. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wer wollte denn da unbedingt fahren?
> 
> Kai





Ach, das wird nen SPass 

Ich muss los....bis später!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach, das wird nen SPass
> Ich muss los....bis später!


Hoffen wir es 
2007 war es ansich, mit Ausnahme der Nacht und den Tagen danach, recht spaßig. Aber da hat das Wetter auch mitgespielt 

Viel Spaß,
Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (13. April 2009)

ja gut, ich glaub bei einem rennen wird einem nicht Langweilig, aber bei ner Tour mit nur Asphalt wird es sicherlich nachner zeit ein wneig eintönig, da bräuchte ich dann auch ein anderen reifen, heheheehe


----------



## Dark2308 (13. April 2009)

über den aller wertesten reden wir besser  net (grausam)
@ Kai die zeit ist locker zu toppen (ab essen Zurück spielte mein knie verückt)
denke ihr bekommt das in 9 Std.hin  
euer schnitt ist in der regel auch höher als bei uns beiden


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. April 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> über den aller wertesten reden wir besser  net (grausam)
> @ Kai die zeit ist locker zu toppen (ab essen Zurück spielte mein knie verückt)
> denke ihr bekommt das in 9 Std.hin
> euer schnitt ist in der regel auch höher als bei uns beiden



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/326634


----------



## Dark2308 (13. April 2009)

aber ich persönlich denke das die zeit eine nebensache ist
für mich zählt das man es gefahren ist
uwe das ist net abwertent repekt


----------



## sonic3105 (13. April 2009)

Ja da kann man sich drüber streiten, ob das Ziel ist es gemütlich Tourenmässig zufahren, oder es in einer bestimmten zeit zuschaffen.

Ich finds trotzdem Super, mein respekt habt ihr beide.

Vielleicht fahren wir die Runde bzw die Strecke ja auch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dark2308 (13. April 2009)

sonic wir wollen als nächstes von winterberg nach gevelsberg fahren

vielleicht besteht ja interesse das du und andere mitfahren möchten
nur net in diesen monat


----------



## sonic3105 (13. April 2009)

Ja diesen Monat dürfte eng werden, aber sonst bin ich für jeden scheiss zuhaben. Hauptsache es wird Lustig.
Ob noch jemand Lust auf so ne Tour hat, ich lass mich Überraschen. 
Ich für meinen teil würd sowieso gern mal in und um Winterberg ne Runde fahren.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. April 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> sonic wir wollen als nächstes von winterberg nach gevelsberg fahren
> 
> vielleicht besteht ja interesse das du und andere mitfahren möchten
> nur net in diesen monat



Bitte schön!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/326774


----------



## tommi1223 (13. April 2009)

Noch keiner zurück? Brav brav, ja immer das schöne Wetter nutzen! .Ich hab heut mal Asphalt geschrubbt . Ne lockere Runde im unteren GA Bereich am ende stehen gut 75km ,600hm in knapp 3h20min bei nem Puls von 115.


gruß tommi


p.s die ganz Mutigen  oder warns die Holländers? waren schon in der Lister schwimmen , hab da nur ma den Finger reingehalten, danach hat ich nen Eiszapfen


----------



## apoptygma (13. April 2009)

Zurück am Stück 

Nein, war ne sehr gemütliche Runde auf meiner Hausstrecke. Kamen alle mit, keiner ist verloren gegangen, alle sind heile (der Pi....... der auf dem ersten Trail runter anner Kohlenbahn nen dicken Ast quer über den Weg gelegt hat, der ist tot wenn ich ihn erwische...das hätte auch schief gehen können)

Daten: 42.25, 2:38, 560 Hm

P.S.
Die Kette ist immer noch da 

Und damit verabschiede ich mich nach 420 km in den Beinen bis dato diesen Monat in 9 Einheiten mal in ne 2-tägige Bike-Pause....son bissken stehts mir auch grad bis.....oben


----------



## sonic3105 (13. April 2009)

lach, Den Ast haben Chip und Chap da verloren als sie Nüsse gesucht haben...

pause?? 
ja das mach ich auch gerade, und Morgen ist endlich mal wieder Fitness angesagt.
Aufs Rad gehts für mich erst Mittwoch wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (13. April 2009)

den ast konnte man links umfahren, so schlimm war das nicht, eher ne herausforderung. 

boh geil gerade lachsbrötchen gefuttert. lecker. war ne schöne runde, schöne trails, mich kotzt nur der weg nach hause an, 7km durch die stadt, ampeln asphalt.... das geht nicht. 

habe aber jenz heiß auf die mühle und den kuchen gemacht, er möchte unbeding nächste woche dahin um den kuchen zu probieren. 

und wie wäre es mal diese woche tatsächlich mal mit einer ruhigen runde richtung windmühle, also nicht nur schreiben das sie ruhig wird, sondern wirklich ruhig fahren????


----------



## apoptygma (13. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> den ast konnte man links umfahren, so schlimm war das nicht, eher ne herausforderung.




Das soll bitte getz was heissen? Als wir davor standen, sah man das, das man links hätte rumbügeln sollen, nur leider siehst du die Stelle nicht, wenn Du von oben da ausm Knick der Kurve kommst Du Schlaubi 

Thema Mühle und ruhig....

Ja....was böte sich da an? Also wie gesagt, für mich nicht vor Donnerstag. Da sollte Jenz sogar frei haben denk ich einfach mal? *rüberschiel


----------



## apoptygma (13. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> war ne schöne runde, schöne trails, mich kotzt nur der weg nach hause an, 7km durch die stadt, ampeln asphalt.... das geht nicht.




Ja, aber den Weg haben andere auch, wenn wir uns bei Dir treffen 

Freut mich, das es Dir gefallen hat


----------



## sonic3105 (13. April 2009)

donnerstag ist für mich schlecht, da ich erst um 16 :15 schluss habe. und nicht vor 17 Uhr Zuhause bin.
Für mich würde sich dann eher freitag anbieten da könnte ich so ab 14 Uhr.


----------



## eminem7905 (13. April 2009)

aber tatsächlich ruhig fahren, mach ne zeit aus, ich richte meine arbeitszeit danach aus. 


@sascha @kai @ wencke
wie schaut es aus, seit ihr 1.mai dabei bei "tanz in den mai"""


----------



## sonic3105 (13. April 2009)

Wie gesgat ich kann da noch nix zusagen, wegen dem ersten Mai.
War noch nicht Arbeiten, und weiss nicht ob da eventuell was anliegt.


----------



## eminem7905 (13. April 2009)

zieht ihr in den krieg oder mußt du nach afghanistan, ihr seit doch die BW, die machen doch nichts außer die steuergelder zu verpulvern.


----------



## sonic3105 (13. April 2009)

LOL, ich äusser mich da jetzt nicht weiter zu, endet eh in einer Grundsatzdisskusion, du warst bestimmt so ein weichpup Zivi der die Bw noch nie von innen gesehen hat und genau weiss wie es dort zu geht


----------



## eminem7905 (13. April 2009)

jup war zivi im kinderheim. dort hatte ich meinen eigenen kriegschauplatz mit erziehern und kindern. meine waffen waren chemisch in form von RETALIN 

aber ich habe kein problem mit der BW, schließlich war mein cousen 3 jahre dort.


----------



## apoptygma (13. April 2009)

Zum Thema der Mai-Feier kann ich Dir auch erst Mitte/Ende der Woche was sagen fürchte ich, kann sein, das ich keinen "Baby-Sitter" habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (14. April 2009)

Guten Morgen :kotz:

Also ersten Tag morgens rauskommen ist die Pest...aber, ich hab mich ja für die Hardcore Variante 6 Uhr diese Woche entschieden, deswegen sitzt ich ja auch schon um 5:26 am Schreibtsich 

Egal 

Dir Sascha ebenfalls nen guten Neustart 

Allen anderen nen schönen Arbeitstag 

Wenns heute Nachmittag schön ist, werd ich wohl ne Runde spazieren gehen, wer sich anschließen will


----------



## apoptygma (14. April 2009)

Nochmal ich:

@Kai
So, ich habe mit Steffen wie folgt geklärt:

Er würde Dich am 26.04. in Ennepetal abholen für Sundern, und natürlich auch wieder heim fahren. Wir fahren dann beide bei ihm mit. Nur...sollte er ummelden können, das heisst von Hobby auf Langdistanz 100km, müssten wir dann natürlich auf ihn warten. Ich denk mal, das dürfte getz nicht so das Dingen sein oder? Solltest Du da nen Prob mit haben, müssteste gucken, das Du woanders unterkommst 

So, dies als kurze Vorabinfo.


----------



## eminem7905 (14. April 2009)

moin, 

wollte auch um 6 im büro sein, aber geschafft habe ich hier um 8 aufzuschlagen. 

muss heute endlich ein paar sachen zu hause erledigen. 


@wencke

weißst du wie ein gemütlicher spaziergang mit uns allen ausarten würde.... siehe gemütliche fahrrad tour 



aber noch @all

sollte das wetter halten, werde ich am MITTWOCH gegen 16-17 UHR eine ca. 2-3 STD. lange TOUR machen durch den HAGENER SÜDEN. wer lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.  (evtl. mit mühlen besuch  )


----------



## apoptygma (14. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @wencke
> 
> weißst du wie ein gemütlicher spaziergang mit uns allen ausarten würde.... siehe gemütliche fahrrad tour
> 
> ...




Ach quatsch, das glaub ich nicht mal *gg So bewegt man sich wenigstens nen bisschen . Aber sowas is nix für Männer, das weiss ich ja 

Nee, also meine Beine sind sehr platt heute, ich mach morgen definitiv noch Pause.


----------



## eminem7905 (14. April 2009)

ne also es geht, ne lockere runde ist immer drinn, ist so wie gehen mit mit dem rad. so ein 10-12er druchschnitt finde ich tut auch gut. 

hoffentlich bekomme ich endlich mein fahrradcomputer, warte schon 10 tage drauf!!!! 


ich hoffe mal auf sebastian das er sich mal für morgen meldet. der hat ja immer mittwoch früh feierabend.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. April 2009)

Guten Tag zusammen


apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> So, ich habe mit Steffen wie folgt geklärt:
> 
> Er würde Dich am 26.04. in Ennepetal abholen für Sundern, und natürlich auch wieder heim fahren. Wir fahren dann beide bei ihm mit. Nur...sollte er ummelden können, das heisst von Hobby auf Langdistanz 100km, müssten wir dann natürlich auf ihn warten. Ich denk mal, das dürfte getz nicht so das Dingen sein oder? Solltest Du da nen Prob mit haben, müssteste gucken, das Du woanders unterkommst
> ...


Aber er kommt schon mit dem Auto vorbei, oder? *schwitz* 
Nee du, ist doch super. Und das Warten auf die Langdistanzler, wenn ich überhaupt warten muss , ist für mich überhaupt gar kein Problem, dass kenne ich ja schon. Wobei ich diesmal ja wohl nicht soooo lange warten muss *stichel*
Solange das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt, ist das wirklich gar kein Thema  Und wenn nicht, habe ich halt Pech, Ende aus!

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Mit Uwe würde ich nicht spazieren gehen...


----------



## apoptygma (14. April 2009)

Steffen rät mir sogar, eher das Fully mitzunehmen, wenns denn Schottermässig so hoch her geht und ich mir unsicher bin. Na ja, ich schau mal...jedenfalls will er mit der Kombi RR/RR fahren der Bekloppte , sagt aber auch, das ich mit dem Albert vorn die beste Wahl treffen würde, wenn ich sicher und ohne Pahnnen durchkommen will, von der DH Perfomance ganz zu schweigen , er repariert ja ansich alles anner Strecke wie McGyver 

Ahso...Wettermässig ist tendenziell trocken angesagt für den Tag und um die 12 Grad , das wäre wohl als ideal zu bezeichnen (für mich)

So, noch eine Stunde hier, dann mach ich Feierabend, das langt mir hier für heute 

O-Ton Chef auf einer mail: "Kümmern Sie sich um das Zeuchs und bereiten das da unten vor...Fotos und so....."

Super ne? *lach. So sehen in etwa alle memos hier aus


----------



## mistermoo (14. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen
> 
> Aber er kommt schon mit dem Auto vorbei, oder? *schwitz*
> Nee du, ist doch super. Und das Warten auf die Langdistanzler, wenn ich überhaupt warten muss , ist für mich überhaupt gar kein Problem, dass kenne ich ja schon. Wobei ich diesmal ja wohl nicht soooo lange warten muss *stichel*
> ...



wieso hat der uwe den 26 im kopf
das rennen ist doch am 25ten mit abendlicher party...


----------



## eminem7905 (14. April 2009)

ich werde zwar nicht fahren, aber auf die fete hätte ich schon lust. bleibst du da jenz????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (14. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> wieso hat der uwe den 26 im kopf
> das rennen ist doch am 25ten mit abendlicher party...



Uwe war Steffi und ich hab mich vertan....es ist natürlich der 25. aber Party mach ich da nimmer , ist zumindest nicht geplant.


----------



## apoptygma (14. April 2009)

P.S.
Und da sich getz keiner drum gerissen hat , werd ich allein ne Runde inne Sonne gehen....


----------



## mistermoo (14. April 2009)

also ich denke thomas und ich werden vielleicht noch ein wenig bleiben, mal sehen wie fit wir danach noch sind und ob es ausreichend duschen gibt

nach spazieren war mir nicht heute, thomas und ich sind ne tour gefahren, da er die tage nicht hier sein kann und ich eh arbeiten muss


----------



## apoptygma (14. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> nach spazieren war mir nicht heute



Das ist ansich auch überhaupt nicht Deine Baustelle, das weiss ich ja 

Nee, also unabhängig davon, ob es da genügend Duschen gibt, hab ich da auch keine große Lust zu. Danach werde ich froh sein, das ich das Weite suchen kann, denn ich erinner mich da noch an frühere Handballspiele....wenns echt anstrengend war, will ich meine Ruhe. Das hat sich bis heute nicht geändert  Da wird eher auf eine 1-Stündiges "im Auto sitzen und den Nachgang dazu überdenken" rauslaufen, so wie es früher mit "Sitzen inner Umkleide bis zugesschlossen wurde" zelebriert wurde


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> wieso hat der uwe den 26 im kopf
> das rennen ist doch am 25ten mit abendlicher party...


Wie schon gesagt, ging es nicht um Uwe.
Ich habe das Datum einfach überlesen. Passt schon, dachte ich mir. Wobei es auch einen Vorteil hätte, wenn Steffen und ich da am 26. aufschlagen. Ich wäre im schlimmsten Fall Zweiter  Gut, das wäre auch die 2. Hälfte der Gesamtwertung und ich wäre obendrein auch noch Letzter, aber immerhin auch Zweiter 

@ Wencke
Interesant wäre jetzt noch zu erfahren, um wie viel Uhr er hier in etwa aufschlagen will. Nicht dass ich dann noch im Bett liege 

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (14. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das ist ansich auch überhaupt nicht Deine Baustelle, das weiss ich ja
> 
> Nee, also unabhängig davon, ob es da genügend Duschen gibt, hab ich da auch keine große Lust zu. Danach werde ich froh sein, das ich das Weite suchen kann, denn ich erinner mich da noch an frühere Handballspiele....wenns echt anstrengend war, will ich meine Ruhe. Das hat sich bis heute nicht geändert  Da wird eher auf eine 1-Stündiges "im Auto sitzen und den Nachgang dazu überdenken" rauslaufen, so wie es früher mit "Sitzen inner Umkleide bis zugesschlossen wurde" zelebriert wurde



hauptsache wir gewinnen die gruppenwertung, ich will nen trostpreis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (14. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Wencke
> Interesant wäre jetzt noch zu erfahren, um wie viel Uhr er hier in etwa aufschlagen will. Nicht dass ich dann noch im Bett liege
> 
> Gruß Kai



Wir haben dafür doch noch nen wenig Zeit oder?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wir haben dafür doch noch nen wenig Zeit oder?


Das stimmt natürlich. Dachte nur, das wäre evtl. auch schon Thema gewesen...

Kai


----------



## seppel82 (14. April 2009)

miittwoch gegen 1600 müsste passen. weiss nicht genau wann ich meine folterwerkstatt verlassen kann und muss noch nach naturana, aber das passt schon irgendwie...


----------



## eminem7905 (14. April 2009)

wo passt es dir besser, hinnenwiese oder eilpe??? mir egal. will man den trail zu kartbahn suchen, dann wieder rauf und im raffenbeul den alten postkutschenweg runter, und ein paar trails auf dem eilper berg anschauen bzw. den berg gegenüber. 

mal schauen ob sich noch jem. anschließen will.


----------



## apoptygma (14. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich. Dachte nur, das wäre evtl. auch schon Thema gewesen...
> 
> Kai




Monsignore lässt sich niemals auf 2 Dinge an einem Tag festnageln....you know.

Es bedarf da immer ein wenig Zeitraum zwischen, zumal er dann das Thema wechselte und mir wieder abenteuerliches aus dem Reich des aufgeschlitzten Reifens erzählte, den er wohl an seinem Freerider am Wochende zerlegte.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Monsignore lässt sich niemals auf 2 Dinge an einem Tag festnageln....you know.
> 
> Es bedarf da immer ein wenig Zeitraum zwischen, zumal er dann das Thema wechselte und mir wieder abenteuerliches aus dem Reich des aufgeschlitzten Reifens erzählte, den er wohl an seinem Freerider am Wochende zerlegte.


Hätte er mal gut eine Ausnahme machen können, finde ich 
Aber wir haben ja in der Tat noch ein wenig Zeit. Reicht ja auch am Abend vorher, damit ich weiß, wann ich den Wecker stellen muss *halb3befürcht* 

Gruß Kai


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (14. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wo passt es dir besser, hinnenwiese oder eilpe??? mir egal. will man den trail zu kartbahn suchen, dann wieder rauf und im raffenbeul den alten postkutschenweg runter, und ein paar trails auf dem eilper berg anschauen bzw. den berg gegenüber.
> 
> mal schauen ob sich noch jem. anschließen will.



Moin zusammen, haben heute ne Tour durch Euer Revier gedreht, nette Strecken bei Euch.
Leider haben wir nur die ausgewiesene, ich will sie mal vorsichtig MTB-Strecke nennen, befahren.

Kurze Info aus unserem Thread:

"Hallo zusammen, wir sind aus HAGEN wieder da!!!

Also kurz und bündig:

Strecke ist OK, aber ohne Anspruch, ausser die fiesen Uphills
Wenn wir noch mal nach Hagen kommen dann müssen wir die Wanderwege fahren, die sahen Streckenweise super aus, denke da steckt viel Potenzial drin.

So nun zu den Fakten laut Tacho:

22,57Km in 1:42h mit nem Schnitt von 13,26Kmh und das schick verpackt mit 655 Höhenmeter. 
Angegeben sind 920Hömis, die Frage ist wo sind sie hin?
Strecke war gut beschildert, denke nicht das wir was ausgelassen haben, da wir die 22Km gefahren sind. Oder mein Tacho spinnt....

Also liebe Hagener, bitte ladet uns ein, denn das was wir gesehen haben macht Lust auf mehr

Dennis 
__________________"

Leider fehlen uns da gute 230Hömis. Da Ihr/Du Dich da auskennst, kannst Du uns verraten wo sie hin sind?

Bestimmt hat der Osterhase sie versteckt!!!

Wir würden gerne mal ein paar Trails bei Euch surfen und erklimmen, vielleicht kann man sich in naher Zukunft mal treffen.

Wir zu Euch und dann Ihr mal bei uns in der Elf, rund um Velbert und Langenberg?!

LG Dennis


----------



## eminem7905 (14. April 2009)

klar seit herzlichst willkommen, 
das schöne wetter läuft nicht weg. ich denke mal die HM habt ihr in bereich hestert verloren. aber die strecke kann man mit einigen trails füttern und schwupps sind 300hm mehr auf deinem tacho 

wie gesagt schaut mal hier regelmäßig rein, wir machen oft touren, teils fortsautobahnen/asphalt/trails, leider gibt es keine tour die nur aus trails besteht   aber die zee-aylienz (örtlicher verein) bastelt daran. 

ansonsten kann ich dir noch diese seite empfehlen http://www.gps-tour.info/
dort gibt es viele touren für gps und ich denke nicht nur forstautobahnen. 

und schau mal hier regelmäßig hinein, dann bist du immer auf den laufenden.


----------



## sonic3105 (14. April 2009)

So ich für meine Teil bin auch endlich zuhause, ein langer Arbeitstag mit 2 Stunden Fussball und gerade eben nochmal Ins Fitnesstudio.
Für heute bin ich bedient und werd morgen früh aufstehen damit ich mit dem rad zur Arbeit komme und Morgens dann direkt ne Krafteinheit einschieben werde.
Auf dem Weg Zurück werde ich mich dann wohl im Ga bereich bewegen.

Naja allen nen Schönen Abend und bis demnächst. 

Achja bevor ich es vergesse, für Mittwoch falle ich wohl schonmal aus. Aber euch Viel Spass, wenn jemand möchte ich würde freitag wohl gern ne Rudne drehe. Wo und wann allerdings noch keine Ahnung.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (14. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> klar seit herzlichst willkommen,
> das schöne wetter läuft nicht weg. ich denke mal die HM habt ihr in bereich hestert verloren. aber die strecke kann man mit einigen trails füttern und schwupps sind 300hm mehr auf deinem tacho
> 
> wie gesagt schaut mal hier regelmäßig rein, wir machen oft touren, teils fortsautobahnen/asphalt/trails, leider gibt es keine tour die nur aus trails besteht   aber die zee-aylienz (örtlicher verein) bastelt daran.
> ...




Ja super danke für die Einladung, natürlich seid Ihr auch bei uns im Ruhrpott herzlich willkommen

Bei uns gibt es auch leider keine Strecken die zu 100% aus Trails bestehen, dafür sind aber weniger "Forstautobahnen" drin.
Das Wetter ist super zum biken und wir sind auch schon fleißig dabei.

Seid Ihr am 26.04.09 zufällig auch beim CTF in Essen Steele? Wir wollen dort mitfahren, vielleicht könnt Ihr ja auch?!

Danke für nichts und alles!!!

Ich/Wir kommen bestimmt noch dieses Jahr auf Euer Angebot zurück. Und lest bei uns mal ab und zu quer, wir treffen uns ja auch regelmäßig zum fahren, könnt Euch auch gerne mal anschließen.

LG Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (14. April 2009)

t-bob BlueAngel schrieb:


> Seid Ihr am 26.04.09 zufällig auch beim CTF in Essen Steele? Wir wollen dort mitfahren, vielleicht könnt Ihr ja auch?!



Der Großteil von uns ist an diesem Tag in Sundern am Start


----------



## sonic3105 (14. April 2009)

Sundern ist aber glaub noch immer am 25 ten oder??

Aber trotzdem werde ich wohl am 26ten kein Bike bewegen,....


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (14. April 2009)

Ach da bibt es auch ne Tour? Hm schade, na ja das Jahr ist noch jung und mein neues Rad eh noch nicht da.
Ab Juni kann es losgehen. Man kann halt nicht alles auf einmal....


----------



## apoptygma (14. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Sundern ist aber glaub noch immer am 25 ten oder??
> 
> Aber trotzdem werde ich wohl am 26ten kein Bike bewegen,....



Ach Mist....irgednwie bin ich nen bisschen durch den Wind 

Und nein, ganz sicher werde ich am 26. nix bewegen (sofern ich es überhaupt noch kann)

Vielmehr werd ich echt ne Woche ganz ganz ganz ganz Pause machen.....!


----------



## apoptygma (14. April 2009)

t-bob BlueAngel schrieb:


> Ach da bibt es auch ne Tour? Hm schade, na ja das Jahr ist noch jung und mein neues Rad eh noch nicht da.
> Ab Juni kann es losgehen. Man kann halt nicht alles auf einmal....



Nee, da starten wir beim Marathon.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. April 2009)

t-bob blueangel schrieb:


> ach da bibt es auch ne tour?


RENNEN


----------



## sonic3105 (14. April 2009)

Rennen?? Ich dachte wir fahren da    

Oh man, aber wenn Uwe rennt dann können wir mit dem fahrrad bestimmt doch vor ihm landen. LACH


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Rennen?? Ich dachte wir fahren da
> 
> Oh man, aber wenn Uwe rennt dann können wir mit dem fahrrad bestimmt doch vor ihm landen. LACH



Das ist wohl möglich


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (14. April 2009)

Ach ja der liebe Ausdruck RENNEN!!!

Das leidige Thema hatten wir auch schon mal. Weil CTF ist ja kein Rennen!!!

Ja dann viel Spaß und Glück dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. April 2009)

t-bob BlueAngel schrieb:


> Ach da bibt es auch ne Tour?


Nein, keine Tour! Eine Tour geht länger als eine gute Stunde... *KAMPFANSAGE* 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ich will zwar nicht ausschließen, dass ich am 26. wieder aufm Bike sitze, aber nach Essen verschlägt es mich an dem Tag nur bedingt. Na ja, ein anderes Mal an anderer Stelle vielleicht 
P.S.: Glück können wir auch immer gut gebrauchen. Glück gehört für mich zum Biken dazu, ohne geht es einfach nicht


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. April 2009)

t-bob BlueAngel schrieb:


> Ach ja der liebe Ausdruck RENNEN!!!
> 
> Das leidige Thema hatten wir auch schon mal. Weil CTF ist ja kein Rennen!!!
> 
> Ja dann viel Spaß und Glück dabei



Danke schön und euch eine schöne CTF vieleicht sieht man sich dort.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (14. April 2009)

Ja wer weiß, das Reich des Bikens ist nicht unendlich groß

Danke Euch, bis die Tage dann mal.

Dennis


----------



## seppel82 (14. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wo passt es dir besser, hinnenwiese oder eilpe??? mir egal. will man den trail zu kartbahn suchen, dann wieder rauf und im raffenbeul den alten postkutschenweg runter, und ein paar trails auf dem eilper berg anschauen bzw. den berg gegenüber.
> 
> mal schauen ob sich noch jem. anschließen will.


 
eilpe is gut. ich schreib morgen nochmal rein...


----------



## eminem7905 (15. April 2009)

morgääääännnnnnn,
so neuer tag neuers glück. 

seb, schreib wenn du dann kannst richte heute meine arbeitszeit nach dir, können allerdings nur bis 18 uhr fahren, aber ab 16 uhr wären es immernoch 2 stunden. 

@sascha
jenachdem wie du fährst bin ich freitag dabei, hängt natürlich aber vom wetter ab. 

so euch einen schönen letzten sonnigen ferien/arbeits/uralubs/gammeltag, ab morgen wir es feuchter und kälter.


----------



## apoptygma (15. April 2009)

Bei den Temperaturen wäre ich heute so oder so nicht mitgefahren, das is nimmer so meins 

Von mir aus kanns getz auch ersma sich so um die 16/18 Grad einpendeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. April 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen 
Also ich werde heute noch mal auf eigene Faust losziehen. Wie lang/weit weiß ich noch nicht. Aber die nächsten Tage sieht es jawohl eher nach Pause aus. Vielleicht gar nicht schlecht, wenn bis Sundern noch was runterkommt. Dann kann ich als Allwetterfahrer mit meinem Allwetterreifen ja vielleicht noch mehr reißen... 


eminem7905 schrieb:


> so euch einen schönen letzten sonnigen ferien/arbeits/uralubs/gammeltag,


Danke sehr, wünsche ich dir/euch auch.

Man sieht sich also spätestens in Sundern... 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Dark2308 (15. April 2009)

wir werden uns  gleich mal auf den weg nach beyenburg machen


----------



## seppel82 (15. April 2009)

so. alles erleditscht
bin dann um vier in eilpe anner tanke !!


----------



## eminem7905 (15. April 2009)

alles klar, bis dann


----------



## tommi1223 (15. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Bei den Temperaturen wäre ich heute so oder so nicht mitgefahren, das is nimmer so meins
> 
> Von mir aus kanns getz auch ersma sich so um die 16/18 Grad einpendeln



Meins isses auch ned so. Is scho wieder richtiges sch***** Klima.Also wenn das Sundern auch so wird braucht ihr auf meine Zeit in sachen Teamwertung nicht all zu viel zu geben.


gruß tommi der auch kühler bevorzugt (halt winterkind )


----------



## apoptygma (15. April 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> Meins isses auch ned so. Is scho wieder richtiges sch***** Klima.Also wenn das Sundern auch so wird braucht ihr auf meine Zeit in sachen Teamwertung nicht all zu viel zu geben.
> 
> 
> gruß tommi der auch kühler bevorzugt (halt winterkind )



Also Sundern dürfte unser Wetter werden


----------



## sonic3105 (15. April 2009)

Also ich fidne das wetter Super, allerdings dürfte die Feuchtigkeit wohl wegbleiben.
Ich hab dann für heute mein Soll erfüllt, Morgens um 4:50 Uhr aufs rad damit zur Arbeit, knapp über 51,23 Min für 20,74 Km.

Dann um 8:45 bis 11 Uhr Fussball.

Und gerade eben nochmal 24 Km in 1:12 std zurück.

Morgen mache ich definitiv Pause

@ Martin, dachte eventuell daran das wir ne Tour fahren wollten freitag, mal sehen wer sich anschliesst.


@All 
wollte eigentlich am Samstag noch wer nach Sundern?? Ich werde aufjedenfall fahren, und denke mit ein wenig Basteln und schieben bekomm ich zwei Räder ins Auto.


----------



## eminem7905 (15. April 2009)

so kurzer zwischenstand, war ebend mit sebastian auf traisuche, und was soll ich sagen, das grinsen geht nicht aus meinem gesicht, 3 neue sehr sehr geile und teils anspruchsvolle trails gefunden, werde diese in meine nächste tour einbauen, mittlerweile bin ich soweit das ich behaupten kann, das ca. 40% einer 2-3 stunden tour aus trails bestehen kann. 

wenn es soweit ist, werde ich eine trailtour anbieten. 

@sascha was ist das für ein job wo man fussball spielt???
und feitag schauen wir mal was für ein wetter ist, aber generel bin ich dabei. 

und samstag weiß ich noch nicht ob ich sundern mitfahre, da ich uni habe, evtl. kann ich mich da früher befreien.


----------



## apoptygma (15. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> so kurzer zwischenstand, war ebend mit sebastian auf traisuche, und was soll ich sagen, das grinsen geht nicht aus meinem gesicht, 3 neue sehr sehr geile und teils anspruchsvolle trails gefunden, werde diese in meine nächste tour einbauen, mittlerweile bin ich soweit das ich behaupten kann, das ca. 40% einer 2-3 stunden tour aus trails bestehen kann.
> 
> wenn es soweit ist, werde ich eine trailtour anbieten.
> 
> ...




Na dann weiss ich ja, das ich das nächste mal eher nicht mitfahre 

Da musste zum Bund Du.....da haben die Jungs Sport zur Pflicht meine ich (was ja auch irgendwo Sinn macht) denk ich


----------



## sonic3105 (15. April 2009)

Stimmt, zumindest in groben Zügen.
Allerdings sage ich einfach mal wer dort kein Sport macht macht es nirgendwo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (15. April 2009)

ich dachte da wird zielgeschossen mit ne panzerfaust, oder ne scharfe granate wir so lange untereinander zugeworfen bis es bum macht. 

@all
habt ihr mal bock auf go-kart???


@wencke

leider wurde der asphalt trail noch nicht erfunden 

UND JETZT BESTÄTIGT MAL MEINE FREUNDSCHAFT BEI MEINvZ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seppel82 (15. April 2009)

noch nen kurzes edit zur heutigen tour: 
da kämpft man sich stundenlang durchs wildeste terrain, ohne sein bike auch nur ansatzweise zu schonen..... und der reifen platzt kurz vor der heimat  

p.s. ...auf asphalt !


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> UND JETZT BESTÄTIGT MAL MEINE FREUNDSCHAFT BEI MEINvZ!!!!!!!!!


Mach dich mal logga 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (15. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @wencke
> 
> leider wurde der asphalt trail noch nicht erfunden
> 
> UND JETZT BESTÄTIGT MAL MEINE FREUNDSCHAFT BEI MEINvZ!!!!!!!!!




Trail....Übersetzung....Weg....Spur...Pfad. Da teht nix von Wald

UND SCHREI MICH NICHT SO AN......

Ich habs dich längst gesehen und nu wirste zur Strafe gegruschelt.


----------



## apoptygma (15. April 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> noch nen kurzes edit zur heutigen tour:
> da kämpft man sich stundenlang durchs wildeste terrain, ohne sein bike auch nur ansatzweise zu schonen..... und der reifen platzt kurz vor der heimat
> 
> p.s. ...auf asphalt !




Ich habe heute schon zu einem anderen Herren unserer Runde gesagt, ich bin "gerilke´d" heute, ich mag kein Stress heute


----------



## eminem7905 (15. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ich bin "gerilke´d" heute,


 was bedeutet das???

so von runde 2 zurück. und gerade ne mail bekommen das mein tacho verschickt wurde. und ich glaube ich werde mein gps mal anwerfen für die nächsten touren.


----------



## apoptygma (15. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was bedeutet das???




Ich lese Rilke gerade


----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2009)

Einen zauberhaften Guten Morgen mit einem noch viel zauberhafteren Sonnenaufgang vor meinem Bürofenster 

@Martin: Kart? Ja, schau ich gern zu  Fahren muss ich nicht, bzw. zieht mich mal so gar nix in son komisches Dingen. Hab ja eh derzeit eher nen Identitätsproblem "Frau" , ich muss mal wieder Mädchendinge machen.

@Kai: Das hört sich grad mal so an, als ob Du in der nächsten Woche Geheimtraining angesetzt hast


----------



## eminem7905 (16. April 2009)

@wencke

was los pinkelst du jetzt im stehen 
kai hat angst als letzter ins ziel zu kommen 

jup es gab nen clown zum frühstück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. April 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen 


apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai: Das hört sich grad mal so an, als ob Du in der nächsten Woche Geheimtraining angesetzt hast


Psst, geheim!  Nee, ich weiß einfach nicht, ob es tourentechnisch nächste Woche noch mal hinhaut. Geheimtraining gibbet nich, nein.
Aber irgendwann muss ich ja mal mit Training anfangen. Und wenn für das Ruhrbike-Festival zwei Wochen Vorbereitung reichen, habe ich gedacht, reicht für Sundern auch eine Woche 


eminem7905 schrieb:


> kai hat angst als letzter ins ziel zu kommen


Fänd ich in der Tat nicht so toll, ja. Bin aber relativ optimistisch, diese Situation verhindern zu können 


eminem7905 schrieb:


> jup es gab nen clown zum frühstück


Hauptsache er hat geschmeckt. Ich wette, sein Schuh passte auch quer in dein Maul, groß genug ist es ja 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (16. April 2009)




----------



## Tasher82 (16. April 2009)

wieder Bombenstimmung hier... 

naja 


@MArtin
KArt ist immer gut   .. überlegt euch mal Ort und Zeit und ich bin dabei..
aber immer schön rechts fahren danke ;-)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. April 2009)

Mir hat eine Kartbahn einfach zu wenig Höhenmeter 
Ich bin noch nie Kart gefahren und werde einen Teufel tun, die Premiere mit euch zu feiern... Nehmt es mir nicht krumm 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Vielleicht sollte ich beim nächsten Mal posten einfach vorher schon ein paar Stunden wach sein. War keine Absicht schlechte Stimmung zu verbreiten...


----------



## eminem7905 (16. April 2009)

bei dir ist immer das glass halb leer, oder????


@fabian

ja sprechen wir mal bei der nächsten tour drüber, denke mal wäre lustig mal mit 5 oder 6 leuten kart zu fahren. 

@all

gleich feierabend


----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> gleich feierabend



Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bei dir ist immer das glass halb leer, oder????


Falls ich gemeint bin. Nöö, wie kommste drauf?

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (16. April 2009)

Kart ist immer Lustig.
kommt drauf an wann, in nächster zeit ist der Terminplan sehr eng gestrickt.
Vielleicht nächsten Monat. Aber da wirds auch wieder eng weil ich vom 6 bis zum 20 nicht da bin.
Hmm, müssen wir mal schauen.
Eventuell kommt ja auch mal Paintball in betracht.


----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Eventuell kommt ja auch mal Paintball in betracht.



Ja da wäre ich dabei


----------



## eminem7905 (16. April 2009)

paintball ist auch nicht schlecht, aber dafür muß es kühl sein, damit man viele klamotten übereinander anziehen kann, sonst tut es ein wenig weh. 

an kart hatte ich so im frühsommer gedacht.


----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2009)

So...und zurück ausser Dusche nach 1,5 Std. GA auf Rolle


----------



## sonic3105 (16. April 2009)

Omg schon wieder hat die Dame Hamster gespielt.

@Wencke aber Paintball ist jetzt auch nicht gerade so der Mädchensport hehehehehehehe

Ich weiss nicht genau, ob die Halle in Iserlohn Klima hat.......


----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Omg schon wieder hat die Dame Hamster gespielt.
> 
> @Wencke aber Paintball ist jetzt auch nicht gerade so der Mädchensport hehehehehehehe
> 
> Ich weiss nicht genau, ob die Halle in Iserlohn Klima hat.......




Ja, und für meine Verhältnisse sogar recht gut heute....27er Schnitt. Sonst 25er bei gleichem Puls.

Aber bei Paintball kann ich meine versteckten Aggressionen, die ich so nie rauslassen kan.....aber lasse wir das


----------



## seppel82 (16. April 2009)

Paintball ??
HIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEERRRRRRR
ich bin dabei. gibts das nich auch irgendwo outdoor?


----------



## sonic3105 (16. April 2009)

Ich kann es dir nicht sagen, weil die soweit ich weiss nicht öffentlich werbung dafür machen dürfen.

Macht aufjedenfall ne menge Spass und gibt definitiv Adrenalin im Körper.

Aber solche Aktivitäten kann man doch zb prima auf dem Stammtisch Abend bei nem burger besprechen ;-)


----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber solche Aktivitäten kann man doch zb prima auf dem Stammtisch Abend bei nem burger besprechen ;-)



......dafür müsste man ansich......aber ich sage mal nix 

*Huger bekomm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (16. April 2009)

und wann ist der nächste stammtisch 

habe heute die erste zecke der saisson entfernt


----------



## sonic3105 (16. April 2009)

Also nach der Absprache letztens habe ich gedacht wir haben das auf das erste We im Monat gelegt.
Freitags war im gespräch.
Also um genau zusein der erste MAi.


----------



## seppel82 (16. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und wann ist der nächste stammtisch
> 
> habe heute die erste zecke der saisson entfernt


 
 ich gestern abend


----------



## tommi1223 (16. April 2009)

So an alle Sundern Starter. Ich werde wie hier bereits schon mal kurz angerissen wurde, an diesem  Sa (18.04) dahin fahren zum Training.Ich hätte 3 freie Plätze für Biker+ Bike+ Ausrüstung.Also Fingers hoch wer dann gerne mit möchte.Wir müssten dann noch einen Treffpunkt ausgucken und Zeit bequatschen etc.Also melden und am besten auch noch kurz ne PN schicken, ich schau öfters ins Postfach als hier in diesen Thread herrein.


gruß und einen schönen abend wünscht tommi


----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> So an alle Sundern Starter. Ich werde wie hier bereits schon mal kurz angerissen wurde, an diesem  Sa (18.04) dahin fahren zum Training.Ich hätte 3 freie Plätze für Biker+ Bike+ Ausrüstung.Also Fingers hoch wer dann gerne mit möchte.Wir müssten dann noch einen Treffpunkt ausgucken und Zeit bequatschen etc.Also melden und am besten auch noch kurz ne PN schicken, ich schau öfters ins Postfach als hier in diesen Thread herrein.
> 
> 
> gruß und einen schönen abend wünscht tommi



Ich hadere noch ein wenig....zum einen kommt morgen mein Albert, ich hätte die Möglichkeit, das Ganze nochmal mit anderem "Setup" am Bike auszuprobieren...und das ganze am Berg nochmal mit nem bissken mehr "Druck" auffe Kette zu fahren. Wie grad schon im iCQ gesagt, bis 15 bekommst definitiv Bescheid, also block für mich bitte schomma nen Platz


----------



## eminem7905 (16. April 2009)

ja auf so nen burger hätte ich schon bock.


----------



## sonic3105 (16. April 2009)

Okay dann sag ich einfach mal am 01.05  im Roadstop, genaue uhrzeit können wir ja noch festlegen. wer ist dabei??


----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Okay dann sag ich einfach mal am 01.05  im Roadstop, genaue uhrzeit können wir ja noch festlegen. wer ist dabei??



Hattest du da oben Thomas Aufruf gelesen??

Ich wär am 1.5. dabei!


----------



## sonic3105 (16. April 2009)

@wencke
ja hab ich gelesen und per PN geantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @wencke
> ja hab ich gelesen und per PN geantwortet.



Das heisst dann getz was? Fährste dann bei Thomas mit?


----------



## sonic3105 (16. April 2009)

Kommt drauf an, wäre ja blöd mit ZWEI Autos hin zufahren. 
Aber sage pauschal mal ja ,denke das ich mitfahren werde.


----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wäre ja blöd mit ZWEI Autos hin zufahren.
> Aber sage pauschal mal ja ,denke das ich mitfahren werde.



Gestrichen grad *lach


----------



## mistermoo (16. April 2009)

hoi leutz,
hat der schuppen am 1.5 überhaupt auf, wenn dann bin ich natürlich dabei


----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> hoi leutz,
> hat der schuppen am 1.5 überhaupt auf, wenn dann bin ich natürlich dabei



Klar...ist kein toter Feiertag


----------



## mistermoo (16. April 2009)

ist was für sonntag schon in planung, so ne trail tour, der maddin war ja mitde moofa unnawegs gewesa und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (16. April 2009)

jup sonntag konnen wir fahren, wer ist denn überhaupt dabei????

und 1 mai bin ich auch dabei.


und was ist mit TANZ IN DEN MAI??? karte kostet 6 euros.


----------



## mistermoo (16. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> jup sonntag konnen wir fahren, wer ist denn überhaupt dabei????
> 
> und 1 mai bin ich auch dabei.
> 
> ...



denke thomas ist am sonntag auch dabei und wie schon gesagt nix mit tanz in den mai, goldene hochzeit meiner tante (pflichttermin)


----------



## Tasher82 (16. April 2009)

sonntag wäre ich denk ich auch nochmal dabei


----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2009)

Wenn ich mich Samstag in Sundern dann nicht platt mache (wovon ich nicht ausgehe, ich nehm wieder die Kaffeerunde) bin ich Sonntag auch am Start


----------



## eminem7905 (16. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> sonntag wäre ich denk ich auch nochmal dabei



ja ja kuchen essen  
der jenz ist auch heiß drauf, deshalb wird die tour da vorbeiführen 

grobe plannung:

treffen in eilpe rauf bis in den eilper-park trail runter bis zu freilichtmuseum weiter hoch zu hinnenwiese, dort einen schnuckeligen trail runter richtung go-kart bahn rauf in richtung zur straße dann weiter den trail runter richtung hasper talsperre von dort aus hoch richtung dorma und gemütlich richtung windmühle hier bier und kuchen und dann geht es weiter grob richtung zur strasse und dort den alten postweg mit traumpanorama runter bis zum freilichtmuseum von dort aus hoch auf den eilper berg und dann einen weiteren trail runter richtung eiperfeld.


----------



## mistermoo (16. April 2009)

der maddin macht mir angst
bekommste nen t-shirt
bergfresser...

junge wo du alles hoch willst


----------



## eminem7905 (16. April 2009)

sind leichte steigungen, nix wildes. kennst mich doch.


----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2009)

Ich brauch km und HM Angaben in etwa und angedachte Geschwindigkeit 




eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja ja kuchen essen
> der jenz ist auch heiß drauf, deshalb wird die tour da vorbeiführen
> 
> grobe plannung:
> ...


----------



## eminem7905 (16. April 2009)

geschwindigkeit, ganz einfach wer mich überholt fährt zu schnell.


----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> geschwindigkeit, ganz einfach wer mich überholt fährt zu schnell.



Gut, dann sage ich noch nix fest zu, weil ich wie gesagt getz die letzten Tage vor Sundern auf Nummer sicher gehe was die muskuläre Seite angeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (16. April 2009)

ach die frage war vorhin ernstgemeint????


----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ach die frage war vorhin ernstgemeint????



Ja klar...sonne Nummer wie letzten Sonntag tut nicht mehr Not für mich, wenn ich Samstag in Sundern nochmal nen bissken mehr Gas gebe.


----------



## eminem7905 (16. April 2009)

wenn jetzt ne frage nach der reifenwahl kommt, melde ich mich hier ab. 

fährst du in sundern um die podiumsplazierung oder aus spaß weil du so gerne mit dem fahrrad in der natur bist???? 

man es ist sonntag nur ne lockere spaßige tour......weitere kommentare erspare ich mir.


----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wenn jetzt ne frage nach der reifenwahl kommt, melde ich mich hier ab.
> 
> fährst du in sundern um die podiumsplazierung oder aus spaß weil du so gerne mit dem fahrrad in der natur bist????
> 
> man es ist sonntag nur ne lockere spaßige tour......weitere kommentare erspare ich mir.




Wenn ich aus Spaß da fahren würde, hätt ich mir das Training gespart. Ich hab schon nen konkretes Ziel, welches ich gern auf ne Zeit von 1:45/1:50klöppeln würde, das könnte dann im Bereich der Plätze 15-20 der Frauen gesamt sein.

Allerdings...

http://www.mega-sports.de/files/ms_hoehenprofile_09.pdf

Ist das Höhenprofil getz on....das heisst, wir haben bei der 1. Fahrt da ganze 80 HM ausgelassen und 3 km.......daher muss ich definitiv da nochma hin.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> http://www.mega-sports.de/files/ms_hoehenprofile_09.pdf


Wie bereits erwähnt, ist das für meinen Geschmack hinten raus zu downhillastig... 
Na ja, mal schauen.
Vorletzter werden wäre schon toll... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (16. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wie bereits erwähnt, ist das für meinen Geschmack hinten raus zu downhillastig...
> Na ja, mal schauen.
> Vorletzter werden wäre schon toll...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Mir fehlt wohl nach dem DH bei KM 28 das letzte Teilstück, was wohl aber auch nicht die fehlenden HM auffer Uhr ausmachten. 730 erscheint mir grad auch recht hoch. Es würde mir satte 100 HM fehlen, nach dem Profil dürfte das fast nich sein.....gut, Samstag weiss ich hoffentlich mehr, ob der Typ und auch an ner anderen Stellen falsch geguidet hat. Bei echten 100 Hm korrigier ich meine Zeit definitiv wieder auf 2 Std 

Nacht zusammen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mir fehlt wohl nach dem DH bei KM 28 das letzte Teilstück, was wohl aber auch nicht die fehlenden HM auffer Uhr ausmachten. 730 erscheint mir grad auch recht hoch. Es würde mir satte 100 HM fehlen, nach dem Profil dürfte das fast nich sein.....gut, Samstag weiss ich hoffentlich mehr, ob der Typ und auch an ner anderen Stellen falsch geguidet hat. Bei echten 100 Hm korrigier ich meine Zeit definitiv wieder auf 2 Std
> 
> Nacht zusammen


Da könnten sie von mir aus noch ein paar Höhenmeter oben drauf packen. Und vor allem sollte das Rennen oben auf dem Berg enden, bzw. kurz vorher noch mal ein guter Anstieg kommen, so wie in Wetter, nur halt so, dass ich da nicht schon komplett abgeschossen unten steh sondern den Berg noch fahren kann  Aber nicht son Mist mit erst rauf, dann runter. Aber man kan es nicht ändern. Muss ich runter halt laufen lassen und auch da alles geben 
"All in" gehen und hoffe, dass ich nicht stürze 

Angenhme Nachruhe,
Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (17. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja ja kuchen essen
> der jenz ist auch heiß drauf, deshalb wird die tour da vorbeiführen
> 
> grobe plannung:
> ...


 
 wenn du die trails meinst, von denen ich glaube das du sie meinst, werd ich mir den sonntag freihalten


----------



## apoptygma (17. April 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> wenn du die trails meinst, von denen ich glaube das du sie meinst, werd ich mir den sonntag freihalten



Sei einfach so gut, und klär Du mich dann auf, wenn Martin das schon nicht tut , ich werde kein bereiftes Fully mehr haben am Sonntag und muss mit dem Stumpy los. Solltest Du also schon im Vorfeld wissen, das die Nummer für mich zum Debakel wird (alle warten auf Wencki etc.), sags mir bitte  Ich komm dann zum Kuchen Essen zur Mühle rauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (17. April 2009)

@Martin:
Nochma zum Thema Spaß:
Ich zahle aus Spass keine Moneten, um da rumzucruisen . Natur habe ich hier genug, oder hätte in Sundern auch einfach nur Touren können, ohne Renncharakter. Da würde ich dann CTF´s fahren  (gut, wer weiss, vielleicht sollte ich das dann auch besser nach dieser Saison tun )

Und da möchte ich dann auch selbstrredend kurz vor knapp mir keinen Bock reinschießen, was meinen Start da infrage stellt, seis Verletzungen oder übermüdete Beine.

@Kai
Du, mir passen die langen Abfahrten am Schluss auch nicht, wobei dir manchmal wirklich recht sachte sind. Aber ich rechne eben immer mit den begasten Runterbretterern, von denen ich hoffentlich auf den ersten 17 km schomma einige schlucke (meine lange Haare werden beim überholen in Erinnerung bleiben )


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 


apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Du, mir passen die langen Abfahrten am Schluss auch nicht, wobei dir manchmal wirklich recht sachte sind. Aber ich rechne eben immer mit den begasten Runterbretterern, von denen ich hoffentlich auf den ersten 17 km schomma einige schlucke (meine lange Haare werden beim überholen in Erinnerung bleiben )


Ich habe mich damit abgefunden und beschlossen, es bergab dann einfach, im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten, laufen zu lassen und zu versuchen, dort nicht allzu viel Zeit zu verlieren. Weder ich, noch mein Bike, sind darauf ausgelegt, schnell bergab zu fahren, aber es gehört halt nun mal zum Rennen dazu, sonst muss man Uphill-Rennen fahren 
Je nach Beschaffenheit der Abfahrt verliere ich ja auch nicht all zu viel Zeit auf die, gegen die ich dann fahre. Auch wenn manche hier im Thread anderes zu glauben scheinen, werde ich auch an einem Sahnetag nicht um den Sieg mitfahren...

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Meine Haare werden auch in Erinnerung bleiben...


----------



## mistermoo (17. April 2009)

gehst vorher nochmal zum glatzenschneider und auch die beine rasieren hehe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> gehst vorher nochmal zum glatzenschneider und auch die beine rasieren hehe


Sir yes, Sir!
Und jetzt mache ich weiter meine Liegestützen...
1223
1224
1225
...


Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (17. April 2009)

@Kai

So, Du wirst am 25.!!!! um ca. 07:30 von Steffi abgeholt, damit Du Bescheid weisst. Und sorg dafür das Dein Rad sauber is  Danach holt ihr mich ab.


----------



## apoptygma (17. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> auch die beine rasieren hehe



Ja mach doch mal....schaut bestimmt toll aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (17. April 2009)

warum war mir klar das eben jener ausspruch kommt...

und nein die haare bleiben dran, die werden extra in form gelegt vor dem ausritt in sundern


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> So, Du wirst am 25.!!!! um ca. 07:30 von Steffi abgeholt, damit Du Bescheid weisst. Und sorg dafür das Dein Rad sauber is  Danach holt ihr mich ab.


Hmmm, von Steffi? Warum sagt sie mir das nicht selbst?  Ach so, von Steffen, jetzt kapier ich es auch  7:30Uhr klingt ja sogar noch ganz human, wenn man es so nimmt.
Mein Rad wird blitzen dass dir die Augen rausbrennen, oder so ähnlich... 
Ich schau mal, was sich da machen lässt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (17. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hmmm, von Steffi? Warum sagt sie mir das nicht selbst?  Ach so, von Steffen, jetzt kapier ich es auch  7:30Uhr klingt ja sogar noch ganz human, wenn man es so nimmt.
> Mein Rad wird blitzen dass dir die Augen rausbrennen, oder so ähnlich...
> Ich schau mal, was sich da machen lässt
> 
> Gruß Kai




Denk dran, weniger Gewicht macht Meter 

So, ich muss noch was tun hier......

Frage von S.: Haste mal Brunox inne Gabel geballert? ;-)


----------



## apoptygma (17. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> warum war mir klar das eben jener ausspruch kommt...



Weil Du mich kennst?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Denk dran, weniger Gewicht macht Meter


Gut dass du es sagst. Ich werde mir vor Sundern auch noch die Augenbrauen zupfen... 
Aber hast schon Recht. Für einen Transport im Auto, von dem ich bis hierhin mal ausgehe, ist ein halbwegs sauberes Bike schon von Vorteil 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Frage von S.: Haste mal Brunox inne Gabel geballert? ;-)


Wäre mir persönlich jetzt viel zu schwer... Haste mal ein Küchentuch gewogen, danach mit Brunox eingesprüht und wieder gewogen? Geht ja mal gar nicht!
Nein, habe ich noch nicht. Was aber keine Gewichtsgründe hat, sondern einfach daran liegt, dass ich kein Brunox hier habe...

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (17. April 2009)

nimm einfach wd-40 oder irgendwas anderes was gut schmiert, hauptsache mineralisch oder vollsynthetisch. 

nochmal zu strecke am sonntag:

ich werde mit einem hardtail fahren weil ich nur dieses eine bike besitze, was eigentlich heißt das es für einen hardtail fahrbar ist. klar an manchen stellen ist technik gefragt, aber es schadet nicht wenn wir an diesen stellen anhalten und diese viel. ein wenig üben. da ich nur nobby nic hinten fahren und vorne irgend einen michelin marathon dry² weiß ich von daher nicht welcher reifen dort von vorteil ist, weil die untergründe ständig wechseln, aber selbst mit einem abgefahrenen reifen kann man die gesamte strecke ohne probleme meistern. 

Bodenbeschaffenheit: wald, wiese, schotter, spurrillen, asphalt, wurzel, blätter, humus, wasser, lehm von allem was dabei.


----------



## apoptygma (17. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> nimm einfach wd-40 oder irgendwas anderes was gut schmiert, hauptsache mineralisch oder vollsynthetisch.
> 
> nochmal zu strecke am sonntag:
> 
> ich werde mit einem hardtail fahren weil ich nur dieses eine bike besitze, was eigentlich heißt das es für einen hardtail fahrbar ist.



Weisst, was ich nen bisschen schade finde....Du gehst immer nur von Deinem Fahrstil aus. Ich fahre nunmal mit ner gewissen Vorsicht, die derzeit noch eher an Angst grenzt. Es macht keinen Sinn, wenn ich, wie letzte Woche, ganz einfach, mit wem auch immer (weil eben mal einer so lieb ist und mein Tempo dh mitfährt) mitten inner Pampa stehe, wir nicht wissen, wo ihr abgeblieben seid und wir uns sonstwo suchen müssen.

Daher frage ich ja, sollte abzusehen sein, das es für mich her nen Nervenkrieg wird, klink ich mich lieber vorher aus. Die Böden sind mir Latte, ich dürfte wenn dann eh mit dem FA und dem NN aufschlagen, die Uphills sind mir Latte, mir gehts um die Bergabpassagen, die mir beim letzten mal teilweise einfach zu schnell und an 1-2 Stellen auch zu schwer waren. Angesichts der Tatsache, das ich mich eben nicht verletzen will, käme es bei mir, je nach Schwirigkeit, auf ne Schieberunde raus, zumindest Dh.

Nix anderes meinte ich damit. Ihr Jungs habt fast alle naturgemäss mehr Mut, den ich nunmal nicht habe. Punkt.


----------



## eminem7905 (17. April 2009)

ja, aber wo liegt denn das problem, wir fahren gemeinsam und kommen gemeinsam zurück, ihr wartet doch auch alle am berg wenn ich mal nicht kann, solange der weg nur geradeaus geht, ist es ok berg runter verhält es sich genauso, (ok, beim letzten mal vor kuhfeld war es wirklich unglücklich, da ich ausging das der weg klar bis zum kuhfeld ist) 

desweiteren ist es aber tatsächlich so, das ich immer unten gewartet habe bis alle eingesammelt wurden, bzw. den uphillstarken gesagt habe wie weit sie vorausfahren können und welche abbiegung die nehmen können, damit sie ihr tempo hoch fahren können.

evtl. ist es viel sogar für dich besser das du in der gruppe mal ein wenig technik übst, denn ich glaube kaum das du in sundern alleine fahren wirst, du wirst jedemenge leute drumherum haben, die dich verunsichern, sei es durch starkes bremsen hinter dir oder gewagte aktionen vor dir(was garantiert keine absicht sein wird), da hilft kein topmaterial oder ein gewisser reifen, da hilft nur einen kühlen kopf bewahren und mittels guter technik, die dir auch sicherheit gibt solche situationen zu meinstern. man sollte sich lieber nicht auf material verlassen.

und gerade mit uns kannst du prima solche passagen über, weil wir nicht leistungsorientiert fahren, sondern aus purer lust am MTB, so verhällt es sich jedenfalls bei mir. 

und die letzten km in sundern werden schon ein wenig tricky sein, so wie die HM da fallen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. April 2009)

Sehe ich in großen Teilen wie Martin, was in letzter Zeit selten geworden ist 
Was ich aber auch sagen muss, ist, dass die Sundern-Starter gut eine Woche vor dem Wettkampf in einer solchen Abfahrt, bei der man einen Sturz nicht ausschließen kann (geht einfach nicht, ist zwar auch nicht die Regel, aber 100%ig ausschließen kann man es auch nicht), einiges "zu verlieren" haben. Ich habe schon mit einem "offenen" Knie in Sundern am Start gestanden. Es ging, aber schön ist anders.
Und die Frage ist dann einfach, ob es sich lohnt, dieses Risiko einzugehen. Natürlich kann man sich und sein Material nicht schon Ewigkeiten vorm Rennen in Watte packen und nur noch auf frisch gemachten Straßen (was auch gefährlich genug ist  ) fahren, aber so ein bisschen aufpassen ist vielleicht gar nicht unangebracht, oder?

Warte mal ab, nach Sundern sind wohl die meisten wieder offener für Schandtaten aller Art, denke ich zumindest 
Aber das ist nur meine Meinung...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (17. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und die letzten km in sundern werden schon ein wenig tricky sein, so wie die HM da fallen.




Da ist auf den letzten km nix mehr gross tricky, ich bin die Strecke, wie gesagt, schon einmal abgefahren. Das was wir letzte Woche gefahren sind, bergab, war weitaus "trickyger" .

Es geht mir auch getz nicht darum, diese Dinge nicht fahren zu wollen, sondern nicht jetzt am Sonntag noch, weil ich einfach möglichst risikolos fahren möchte. Das heisst, ohne offene Wunden, ohne Zerrungen, ohne Macken...das Material kann noch gerichtet werden bis Samstag, zur Not gibts Rad 2. Meine Planungen waren ansich die, das ich ab Samstag eigentlich nur noch meine Rolleneinheiten und Intervalle fahren wollte, eben ohne Verletzungsrisiken. Wie gesagt, mir is es egal, ich fahre gern mit, allerdings dann ohne Risikobereitschaft, ich sagte ja schomma....ich muss ja aufm DH nciht auf mich warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (17. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ohne offene Wunden,



frau......offene wunde, da kenne ich nen witz


----------



## apoptygma (17. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> frau......offene wunde, da kenne ich nen witz



Seit wann die vornehme Zurückhaltung???


----------



## eminem7905 (17. April 2009)

Feierabend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonic3105 (17. April 2009)

So ich melde mich auch mal zu Wort,
ich für meinen Teil werde heute einfach mal garnix tun und ein weiteren tag Pause einwerfen. Habe übel Rückenschmerzen und werde Sudnern morgen trotzdem aufjedenfall mitfahren.
zu Sonntag sag ich einfach mal noch nix weil das für mich davon abhängig ist wie ich, bzw mein Rücken sich fühlt.
Muskulär dürfte das weniger das poblem werden weil ja noch knapp ne Woche Pause ist bis Sundern.
Anfang der Woche wird eh nochmal ne Schnelle einheit gefahren.
Und Donnerstag aufjedenfall noch ne Gemütliche GA Runde.

Obwohl mir egrade einfällt das ich Sonntag eh schon verbredet bin, fällt also für mich die Spassige Trail Runde aus 
Aber beim nächsten mal bin ich dann wdier mit von der partie.


----------



## [email protected] (17. April 2009)

Habe in der neuen Bike gesehen, dass ein alter Ennepetaler dort im "Style Check" ist.


----------



## apoptygma (17. April 2009)

So, hier is auch gleich Schicht im Schlacht.

Mal sehen, ob ich heute noch ne kleine "Hamster-Runde" einlege . Aber tendenziell schaut es so aus, da ich ebenfalls am Sonntag wohl aussetzen werde, oder maximal hier ne kleine GA-Runde drehe. Ich schätze mal, das könnte morgen in Sundern ne matschige und anstregende Aktion werden, aber die geht vor.


----------



## sonic3105 (17. April 2009)

Eh matschig?? Du sagtest was von 80 Prozent Schotter und Steine werden nicht MAtschig hehehehe
Quasi wie Strasse in kleinen Stücken


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Quasi wie Strasse in kleinen Stücken



Sehr geil 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Und es kann in Sundern sehr wohl matschig werden...


----------



## apoptygma (17. April 2009)

So, zu Hause. Albert is da, meine Gels sind da, Buch Nr. 4 is da. Da kann ich getz beruhigt ersma auf meine Couch ne Stunde heiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (17. April 2009)

Da bin ich mal gespannt wie du den Albert im Schlaf auf der <Couch auf die Felge ziehst....
 Das wird bestimmt ein riesenspass
HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## apoptygma (17. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt wie du den Albert im Schlaf auf der <Couch auf die Felge ziehst....
> Das wird bestimmt ein riesenspass
> HAHAHAHAHAHA




Nee besser, ich setz mich gleich ins Auto mit den beiden LR und lass Dich die beiden Reifen aufziehen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee besser, ich setz mich gleich ins Auto mit den beiden LR und lass Dich die beiden Reifen aufziehen


Nimm noch eine Flasche Getriebeöl mit 
Habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass du jetzt mit dem Albert schläfst und währenddessen ein Buch liest? Meinste der Albert ist so standhaft, dass du zwischendurch Gels brauchst? Kannst ja mal berichten 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Boah, jetzt fang ich auch schon so an...


----------



## sonic3105 (17. April 2009)

@Kai 


der Albert muss schon nen Geiler Macker sein........

Also wir spinnen das jetzt mal weiter, wencke braucht nach 30 Kilometern ca Essen da die Kohlenhydratspeicher leer sind wohlbemerkt bei hoher belastung, 
beziehen wir das jetzt mal auf die gels die sie gekauft hat. Wie viele waren es noch gleich?? Dann auf die Zeit mit Albert. OMG 

30Km ca 2Stunden, mehrere gels gleich kmindestens 6 Stunden. Wencke der Arme lass ih nicht so leiden......

So genug Philosophiert. ich kümmer mich mal weiter um mein essen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. April 2009)

Das ist mir zu billig hier, ich bin noch mal eben bei TDi...

Kai
P.S.: Aber bin ja selbst Schuld. Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft...


----------



## sonic3105 (17. April 2009)

nein nein, Billig ist das ganz und garnicht... 
Du weisst doch wencke hat immer die teuren Power bar gels und die sind bei den mengen dann ganz und garnicht mehr billig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. April 2009)

Und wenn sich mein Post gar nicht auf den Preis der Gels bezog...

Kai,
der müde und schlecht gelaunt ist...


----------



## sonic3105 (17. April 2009)

Soso,
Kai der Moral apostel. ;-)


----------



## tommi1223 (17. April 2009)

So der Transporter hier . 1 Platz für kurz entschlossene für morgen Nachmittag nach Sundern wäre noch zu haben.Abholung wäre dann endweder so gegen 13.00 in Schwerte , oder so gegen 13.30 in Hagen.Danach is der Zug bzw das Auto wech.


gruß tommi


----------



## olli79 (17. April 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> wenn du die trails meinst, von denen ich glaube das du sie meinst, werd ich mir den sonntag freihalten


 
jau seppl bin sonntag dabei 

VERGEWALDIGUNG


----------



## mistermoo (17. April 2009)

so und der jenz hat nen neues rennen rausgesucht für nen urlaub im schwarzwald die12stunden

denke das ist zwar eher was für die riesenstrecken fahrer wie steffen/uwe/kai aber naja ist ja nach den 24std von duisburg, somit sind ja einige im training


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> steffen/uwe/kai


Welcher Name passt hier nicht rein?



































Richtig, Steffen, sein Name hat 7 Buchstaben... 
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Mich in den Satz einzubauen war ein bissl viel der Ehre, aber Danke für die Blumen


----------



## eminem7905 (17. April 2009)

bin wieder da, 

@SONNTAGSTOUR wann sollen wir losfahren, ich habe ab 11 uhr zeit, also wir können 12 uhr parkplatz in eilpe/hagen festhalten, oder hat jem. was dagegen????

bisher sind dabei

sebastian, oli, jenz und tommy und ich evtl. fabian. 

@JENS und HANNES habt ihr auch bock (ich weiß das ihr hier ab und zu mal vorbeischaut  )??? tourbeschreibung steht 1-2seiten vorher.


----------



## mistermoo (17. April 2009)

ich versuch mal michi auch noch zu überreden

der kollege von mir


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

Moin zusammen 

Wie gesagt, wenn ihr dann am Sonntag zur Mühle fahrt, können wir ja da ggf. nen Treffpunkt festmachen, ich käme dann mippm Bike über ne ruhigere Strecke von woanders her rauf. Ihr habt dann Eure Trailrunde und ich meine Ruhe


----------



## olli79 (18. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bin wieder da,
> 
> @SONNTAGSTOUR wann sollen wir losfahren, ich habe ab 11 uhr zeit, also wir können 12 uhr parkplatz in eilpe/hagen festhalten, oder hat jem. was dagegen????
> 
> ...


 
moin hoffe nur das es locker wird fahre morgen das erstemal 2009 bin also nicht im training habe leider über winter ein wenig an körpermasse zugelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (18. April 2009)

olli79 schrieb:


> moin hoffe nur das es locker wird fahre morgen das erstemal 2009 bin also nicht im training habe leider über winter ein wenig an körpermasse zugelegt


 
keine panik. wie ich martin kenne, wird das ne gaaaanz gemütliche asphaltrunde 
p.s. ^ das war ironisch


----------



## eminem7905 (18. April 2009)

keine sorge, es wird nicht schnell. es wird ne lockere spaßige runde

@wencke

wenn wir hier die startzeit festgelegt haben, dann brauchen wir so ca. 2std. bis zur mühle, allerdings sind diese 2 stunden nur geschätzt. wir können ja während der tour die ne sms schicken, denn ab dorma brauchen wir dann ca. 30 min bis zur mühle.


----------



## tommi1223 (18. April 2009)

Morgen Welt! So nach 4 mehr oder weniger nicht vorhandenen Stunden schlaf dope ich mich gerade mit Multi-Brause-Tabletten und Liter weise Wasser als Gegenmittel für den gestern abend nicht eingenommenen Alkohol . Also ich würd sagen Sundern kann gleich kommen.Ne bessere Vorbereitung gibts ja garnicht .



tommi der erst ma Frühstück reindrücken geht

p.s an meine Mitfahrers: Ich werd das abholen ein Paar Minuten vorverlegen, also sonic3105 wenn du dich so ab 13.00 bereit halten würdest und apoptygma ab so  13.15-13.20, Grund dafür: ich will ganz gemütlich fahren.


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

Moin zusammen:

Super, das Wetter is schomma klasse 

Nach einem wirklich schönen entspannten Abend gestern  kanns also gleich wieder losgehen.

@Thomas
Alles klar, werd dann fertig sein! Gemütlich fahren hört sich  an.

@Sebastian
Genau das habe ich nämlich, wenn, vor zu fahren Sonntag, ne genütliche Asphaltrunde. Ich denk mal, ich werde gemütlich die Böllinger Bergrunde nach Dahl/Priorei rauf Richtung Breckerfeld fahren und im Kopf schomma Sundern nochmal durchkaspern. Ggf. schließ ich mich dann dem Rückweg / der Weiterfahrt an, wenn ich vorher nicht schon zu viele km auffer Uhr habe 

@Martin
Können wir ja dann mal sehen, je nachdem, wie ich Bock habe, schau ich dann aufm Kuchen rum  Was aber auch von anderen Faktoren abhängt , die aber hier nix zu suchen haben.

@Kai
Du kannst Dir ja ggf. Sonntag überlegen, ob Du mich begleiten möchtest.

So.....Kaffee......


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. April 2009)

Moin zusammen,

ich denk ich fahre gleich auch mal nach Sundern (mit dem Auto).


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich denk ich fahre gleich auch mal nach Sundern (mit dem Auto).





Schön, dann sehen wir uns da ja (floskel rum)


----------



## sonic3105 (18. April 2009)

SO bin dann auch Wach......

Jetzt wird erstmal inruhe nen Kaffee getrunken und ein wenig was gefrühstückt.

@Tommi 
Ja kein problem, bin dann fertig.


----------



## eminem7905 (18. April 2009)

@uwe

du entäuscht mich, ich dachte du bist mit den bike unterwegs 

noch ne andere frage, als wir letztens diesen bikeexpress richtung herdecke gefahren sind, bist du mit so einem renn/crossrad gefahren, wie heißt das teil, und wie ist der unterschied zu einem rennrad/mbt. vorallem fahrverhalten und übersetzung.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @uwe
> 
> du entäuscht mich, ich dachte du bist mit den bike unterwegs
> 
> noch ne andere frage, als wir letztens diesen bikeexpress richtung herdecke gefahren sind, bist du mit so einem renn/crossrad gefahren, wie heißt das teil, und wie ist der unterschied zu einem rennrad/mbt. vorallem fahrverhalten und übersetzung.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclocross
und hier
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclocross_(Fahrrad)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (18. April 2009)

Jetzt weiss ich auch wie Uwe die schnellen Strassenzeiten auf dem Ruhrradweg hinlegt
Mit nem Zeitfahrrad fahr ich auch nen 24 er Schnitt ;-)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich auch wie Uwe die schnellen Strassenzeiten auf dem Ruhrradweg hinlegt
> Mit nem Zeitfahrrad fahr ich auch nen 24 er Schnitt ;-)



Auf den Ruhrradweg war ich mit dem MTB unterwegs mein Freund
mit dem Crosser sieht das so aus
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/330945


----------



## sonic3105 (18. April 2009)

HEHE, Schade hätte ja klappen können.

Aber den unterschied vom Renn bzw. Zeitfahrrad auf der Strasse hab ich eindrucksvoll gezeigt bekommen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen 


apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Du kannst Dir ja ggf. Sonntag überlegen, ob Du mich begleiten möchtest.


Also ansich gibt es da nicht viel zu überlegen. Außer vielleicht, was die geplante Strecke angeht. Böllinger Bergrunde? Mit anschließend Priorei rauf?  Und danach, gedanklich schon oben, steht noch der Anstieg an der Mühle (Königsheide) selbst dann an...
Na ja, du wirst schon wissen was du da tust 

Man sieht sich also 
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Oder willst du nur deine "Geheimtrainings"-Theorie überprüfen? 
Ach so, in gut 168 Stunden ist es soweit, ne


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> Also ansich gibt es da nicht viel zu überlegen. Außer vielleicht, was die geplante Strecke angeht. Böllinger Bergrunde? Mit anschließend Priorei rauf?  Und danach, gedanklich schon oben, steht noch der Anstieg an der Mühle (Königsheide) selbst dann an...
> Na ja, du wirst schon wissen was du da tust
> 
> ...



Nee, ansich wollte ich die Steigungen mal bewusst gleichmässig mit höherer TF in nem bestimmten Bereich fahren und gucken, wo da so meine Grenzen sind. Alles sollte aber im mittleren Bereich bleiben, ohne sich die Beine müde zu fahren. Ist also eher ne Testfahrt am Berg *lach

Quatschen wir dann noch würd ich sagen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee, ansich wollte ich die Steigungen mal bewusst gleichmässig mit höherer TF in nem bestimmten Bereich fahren und gucken, wo da so meine Grenzen sind. Alles sollte aber im mittleren Bereich bleiben, ohne sich die Beine müde zu fahren. Ist also eher ne Testfahrt am Berg *lach
> 
> Quatschen wir dann noch würd ich sagen


Ui, das klingt ja spannend, da bin ich dabei.
Ich kann dich ja mal die Berge hochziehen.
Aber mal sone Frage. Ist für sone Aktionen nicht der Anstieg in Dahlerbrück geeigneter? Sie liegen ja fast nebeneinander... 
Gut, "mittlerer Bereich" ist das schon eher nicht mehr, aber hey... die Runde klingt eh nicht danach 
Aber das kann man dann ja immer noch entscheiden.

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ui, das klingt ja spannend, da bin ich dabei.
> Ich kann dich ja mal die Berge hochziehen.
> Aber mal sone Frage. Ist für sone Aktionen nicht der Anstieg in Dahlerbrück geeigneter? Sie liegen ja fast nebeneinander...
> Gut, "mittlerer Bereich" ist das schon eher nicht mehr, aber hey... die Runde klingt eh nicht danach
> ...



Gucken wir halt mal....wer weiss, wie ich heute aus der Sundern-Runde rausgehe, vielleicht verkauf ich alle Räder morgen schon 

SO, ich muss noch Reifen wechseln...


----------



## seppel82 (18. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Auf den Ruhrradweg war ich mit dem MTB unterwegs mein Freund
> mit dem Crosser sieht das so aus
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/330945


 
der puls würde mir sorgen bereiten 
ansonsten  respekt !


----------



## eminem7905 (18. April 2009)

dort ist kein puls eingezeichnet, nur hm, km/h


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gucken wir halt mal....wer weiss, wie ich heute aus der Sundern-Runde rausgehe, vielleicht verkauf ich alle Räder morgen schon
> 
> SO, ich muss noch Reifen wechseln...


Na, wie schon? Nicht allzu erschöpft, mit allen nötigen Informationen versorgt 
Hier werden keine Räder verkauft...  

Kai


----------



## astral67 (18. April 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ich hab heute noch einen Platz im Auto für Bike und Fahrer zum Training in Sundern frei. Aufnahmepunkt sollte in der Nähe der A45 zwischen Castrop-Rauxel und Lüdenscheid liegen. Abfahrt in Oer-Erkenschwick hab ich für 13 Uhr geplant. Zeitpunkt beim "Rendevous" dementsprechend etwas später. Also, Kurzentschlossene, auf! 

Gruss,
Jens


----------



## eminem7905 (18. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @JENS und HANNES habt ihr auch bock (ich weiß das ihr hier ab und zu mal vorbeischaut  )??? tourbeschreibung steht 1-2seiten vorher.



hi jens

wie schaut es aus???? schau dir mal die tourbeschreibung einige seiten vorher an, evtl. kommt ihr morgen aug eine trailtour mit hier in hagen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich hab heute noch einen Platz im Auto für Bike und Fahrer zum Training in Sundern frei. Aufnahmepunkt sollte in der Nähe der A45 zwischen Castrop-Rauxel und Lüdenscheid liegen. Abfahrt in Oer-Erkenschwick hab ich für 13 Uhr geplant. Zeitpunkt beim "Rendevous" dementsprechend etwas später. Also, Kurzentschlossene, auf!
> 
> ...


Nee, aber Danke 
Ich spare lieber ein paar Körner für morgen 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Biste gut vorbereitet auf Sundern?


----------



## astral67 (18. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Biste gut vorbereitet auf Sundern?



Na, ich hoffe doch...
Mit Dir werde ich auf keinen Fall mithalten können und ob ich den Level der anderen hier hab, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Aber ich habe die letzten Wochen einiges geschafft und dabei den Tourenspass nicht zu kurz kommen lassen. Es sollte also für eine Zielankunft reichen 

@Martin: Kann ich für meinen Teil noch nicht genau sagen, da ich morgen Nachmittag zeitlich ein wenig limitiert bin. Wenn, würde ich hier morgen früh nochmal reinschauen. Deine 40%-Trailprognose ringt mir auf jeden Fall 100% Zustimmung und vor allem Respekt ab...klingt gut


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Na, ich hoffe doch...
> Mit Dir werde ich auf keinen Fall mithalten können und ob ich den Level der anderen hier hab, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Aber ich habe die letzten Wochen einiges geschafft und dabei den Tourenspass nicht zu kurz kommen lassen. Es sollte also für eine Zielankunft reichen


"Auf keinen Fall" würde ich so nicht sagen. Und bevor Martin hier wieder seinen "Glas halb voll/halb leer"-Spruch bringt, verrate ich euch, dass ich auf mögliche Defekte anspiele. Da wäre an erster Stelle ein Platten zu nennen. Hoffe zwar nicht, aber ausschließen kann ich es einfach nicht, mit meinen XX light-Schläuchen schon gar nicht 

Ansich sollte das aber rein körperlich auch bei mir einigermaßen hinhauen. Die Vorbereitungs-Kilometer habe ich wie geplant gesammelt, nächste Woche dann deutlich rausnehmen, kurz vorher noch mal schnelle Beine holen und hoffen, dass es zur Zufriedenheit reicht...

Und morgen trainiere ich noch mal, mich am Berg von meinen Kontrahent(inn)en zu lösen...   

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (18. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hoffe zwar nicht, aber ausschließen kann ich es einfach nicht, mit meinen XX light-Schläuchen schon gar nicht



Ich fahr die XX-Light Schläuche auch seit ca. 500km ebenso wie die Rocket Rons (Evo) in 2,25" und mit ca. 2 bar...Bis jetzt war alles im grünen Bereich, toitoitoi...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ey
> 
> Ich erwarte von Dir, daste Dich nächste Woche löst, und zwar zügig


Ich werde mich nächste Woche auch zügig lösen- und zwar von dem Traum einer guten Zeit/Platzierung. Ich weiß schon wie es läuft. In Version 1 defektfrei und in Version 2 mit Defekt.


apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber..wir haben, so denke ich, von 5 Wertungszeiten, wenn sie alle durchkommen mind. 4 Leute dabei, von denen ich denke, das sie unter 1,45rauskommen  und das sollte für ne einigermaßen nette Gesamt-Gruppen-Platzierung reichen, und das wäre schwer cool


Gut, das habe ich jetzt auch verstanden...  

Man sollte nicht immer alle meine Aussagen bierernst nehmen 

@Jens
Ja, bislang bin ich von den Schläuchen auch schwer angetan. Hoffe nicht, dass sich das nächste Woche ändert 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Auf freecaster.tv sind jetzt etwa 15minütige Zusammenfassungen der XC-Rennen aus Südafrika vom letzten WE


----------



## Tasher82 (18. April 2009)

@wencke 
welche 4 das wohl sind mhh..

@Kai 
xx-light   sag nur letzte Tour hehe ;-)))


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

Tasher82;[email protected] 
xx-light   sag nur letzte Tour hehe ;-)))[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Das hatte andere Gründe *bösegrinz


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @wencke
> welche 4 das wohl sind mhh..


Du, Sascha, Thomas und Wencke


Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai xx-light   sag nur letzte Tour hehe ;-)))


Und ich sag nur CANYON hihi

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (18. April 2009)

ja stimmt was für nen gefühl magst du nicht?? habs vergessen...


----------



## mistermoo (18. April 2009)

genau die hatte ich auch so im kopf hrhr,

die jenszens halten sich genüsslich mit nem bier inne hand im hintergrund und werden dann im ziel bejubelt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> genau die hatte ich auch so im kopf hrhr


Na siehste. Dann verstehen wir uns ja 
Hast du andere Leute im Kopf?

Gruß Kai,
der einfach die Strecke noch gar nicht kennt...


----------



## astral67 (18. April 2009)

Zumindest der eine Jens hat nen total gewellten Hals, da er sich vor der heutigen Abfahrt nach Sundern noch mal im Internet nach dem Wetter und den Temps schlau gemacht hat und dementsprechend AUSSCHLIESSLICH für 18°C und Sonne equipped war 

Dort angekommen direkt wieder umgekehrt. Wenckes Handy hatte scheinbar kein Netz und alle Biker hatten dicke JACKEN und die meisten lange Winterhosen an. Es hatte 6,5 °C im Tal und nieselte. Ein paar Witzbolde mit dicken mützen auf dem Kopf sprachen von Schneeregen auf den Gipfeln...

Das musste ich mir echt nicht antun...Sauerland ab sofort nur noch mit zusätzlicher, kompletter Winterausrüstung, auch wenn sonst überall Sommer ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (18. April 2009)

Also ,
wir sind zurück,und ich muss sagen eine schöne Strecke.
Aber ein bisschen viel loser schotter der die komplette Abfahrt belegt und echt zum Kotz.. ist.
naja ich lass mich Überraschen wie man dort mit Verkehr so durchkommt, und bin froh über eine 1:45.


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

Sooooo, zurück aus Sundern!

Ja. Das verpasste Teilstück war (nochmal gut 5 Km), gelinde gesagt, ne Katastrophe *gg

Heutige Zeit: 2:13 bei 30.62 km und exakt 730 HM. D-Puls 147. Mein avisierte Zeit von 1:45 ist somit geknickt . 2 Std. Und dafür muss ich mich auch schon umbringen würde ich sagen.

Verpasst letzte Woche haben wir u.a. ne ca. 1,5 km abschüssige Schotterstrecke mit Faustgrossen Steinen dazwischen :-( , ne technische Stelle, die ich nicht komplett durchfahren konnte und ne gute Modderstrecke. Zum Schluss Abschüssig, Wurzeln, Rinnen, Steine, ein wenig sandig, auch nur von mir in einer Geschwindigkeit zu fahren, die für Hass sorgen wird , inkl. Absteigen am Schluss.

Kopfmässig bin ich platt, die Konzentration auf den Schotterabfahrten ist für mich anstregender als das körperliche. Birne leer getz sozusagen.

Der Albert vorn ist super , der Nobby hinten....ich hatte stellenweise auf den Abfahrten auf Schotter das Gefühl, mich überholt mein HR 

P.S.
@Uwe
Gabel ist nicht durchgeschlagen, Rest Toleranzweg oben knapp 9 mm.


So, Wanne getz!!


----------



## sonic3105 (18. April 2009)

Ja, reifenwahl ist für mich recht eindeutig, der Nobby vorn bleibt aufjedenfall drauf, wenn ich guter dinge bin und dem Wetter traue lasse ich auch den Ralph hinten drauf.
Sollte es doch schlechter werden muss ich mir mindestens nen neuen Ralph hinten draufmachen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

Hmmmmm, wollte eigentlich meinem alten Ralph-Set die letzte Ehre erweisen, aber das scheint offenbar keine gute Idee zu sein...
Uwe sagte mal, als er meine damals neuen Reifen gesehen hat, dass die alten ja nicht mal 2 Jahre alt waren... Aber dieses Set scheint keinen Sinn zu machen...
Na ja, vielleicht ja im August noch mal 
Dann wird es ja scheinbar noch mal richtig spannend, was die Strecke, die Verhältnisse,... angeht... Na ganz toll... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (18. April 2009)

Also auf dem Schotter Downhill würde ich dir keinen Ralph am Vorderrad raten, schon garnicht abgefahren, frag mal den Tommi was mein Hinterrad gemacht hat.
Das hat echt verscuht Samba zu tanzen, aber hinten ist das nicht so tragisch, vorne mus ich das nicht wirklich haben


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also auf dem Schotter Downhill würde ich dir keinen Ralph am Vorderrad raten, schon garnicht abgefahren, frag mal den Tommi was mein Hinterrad gemacht hat.
> Das hat echt verscuht Samba zu tanzen, aber hinten ist das nicht so tragisch, vorne mus ich das nicht wirklich haben


Ich habe vorne ja den Nic. Den hätte ich letztes Jahr hinten gut gebrauchen können. Na ja, Reifenfrage ist geklärt. Vorne den aktuellen Nic, hinten den aktuellen (fast neuen  ) Ralph.
Das wird schon gehen, hoffe ich 
Den Rest regel ich mit meiner überragenden Fahrtechnik und der beinahe unbegrenzten Kraft in meinen Oberschenkeln 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ja stimmt was für nen gefühl magst du nicht?? habs vergessen...



Du kannst Dir direkt morgen, falls Du mitfährst, an der Mühle einen bei mir abholen Herzchen


----------



## sonic3105 (18. April 2009)

Ist nur blöd wenn du an Steileren schotter passsagen mit diener Überragenden Kraft dreimal ins leere Tritts weil du auf >Schotter kein grip ahst. LAch.
Nee im ernst mit dnem neuen ralph biste gut bedient.
Denke solange das Wetter nicht wirklich schlechter wird bleibt miener auch so drauf wie es ist.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ist nur blöd wenn du an Steileren schotter passsagen mit diener Überragenden Kraft dreimal ins leere Tritts weil du auf >Schotter kein grip ahst. LAch.
> Nee im ernst mit dnem neuen ralph biste gut bedient.
> Denke solange das Wetter nicht wirklich schlechter wird bleibt miener auch so drauf wie es ist.


Gut, neu heißt in meinem Fall, dass er erst 2000km gesehen hat  Er verträgt auch locker das dreifache, vierfache. Allerdings nimmt irgendwann einfach der öffentliche Druck derart stark zu, dass ich gerne verfrüht und völlig unnötig zu einem Reifenwechsel tendiere, aber so ist es halt  Meine "Sturzneigung" hat sicher einen gewissen Anteil an dem öffentlichen Druck...
Na ja, wird schon hinhauen alles 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (18. April 2009)

Naja ich fidne meinen nach 1000 schon Arg abgefahren.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Naja ich fidne meinen nach 1000 schon Arg abgefahren.


UNd wann willst du ihn wechseln?

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Uwe
> Gabel ist nicht durchgeschlagen, Rest Toleranzweg oben knapp 9 mm.
> 
> 
> So, Wanne getz!!



Ja dann brauchst du dir ja keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

@ Uwe
Wie war denn dein Eindruck von der Strecke, auch im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren (`07 und `08)?

Gruß und schomma ein dickes Danke schön,
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (18. April 2009)

hi, 

also ich denke ohne es genu zu wissen, aber was ich so immer gesehen habt, fahrt ihr nicht die falschen reifen, sondern ihr fahr mit zuviel luftdruck, je weniger luftdruck desto mehr fläche habt ihr zur verfügung so das der reifen besser greifen kann. habe schon etliche versuche durch, und am besten soviel luftdruck das der reifen gerade mal nicht durchschlägt. 

diesen tip habe ich von einem wettermarathon biker der ne 2:27 zeit geschafft hat 

SONNTAGSTOUR SONNTAGSTOUR SONNTAGSTOUR SONNTAGSTOUR

WIR TREFFEN UNS UM 12 UHR AUF DEM EILPERPARKPLATZ DIREKT NEBEN DER ARALTANKSTELLE.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> Wie war denn dein Eindruck von der Strecke, auch im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren (`07 und `08)?
> 
> Gruß und schomma ein dickes Danke schön,
> Kai



Viel Schotter Wege kannst immer den Dicken Gang durchtretten.
Werde mit gut 3000km nach Sundern gehen.
Wenn es trocken bleibt müsste es auch schneller gehen als letztes Jahr.
Was wichtig ist ist ein ersatz Schlauch hab selten so viele Reifenpannen gesehen wie heute.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> also ich denke ohne es genu zu wissen, aber was ich so immer gesehen habt, fahrt ihr nicht die falschen reifen, sondern ihr fahr mit zuviel luftdruck, je weniger luftdruck desto mehr fläche habt ihr zur verfügung so das der reifen besser greifen kann. habe schon etliche versuche durch, und am besten soviel luftdruck das der reifen gerade mal nicht durchschlägt.
> 
> diesen tip habe ich von einem wettermarathon biker der ne 2:27 zeit geschafft hat


Kann ich bestätigen, auch wenn ich es meist nicht umsetze.
Aber ich habe ja in Wetter auch mit der 4h-Marke zu kämpfen...
Am Luftdruck lag es aber nicht 

Gruß Kai
Edit: 3:58:54h- 4h-Marke also geknackt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> also ich denke ohne es genu zu wissen, aber was ich so immer gesehen habt, fahrt ihr nicht die falschen reifen, sondern ihr fahr mit zuviel luftdruck, je weniger luftdruck desto mehr fläche habt ihr zur verfügung so das der reifen besser greifen kann. habe schon etliche versuche durch, und am besten soviel luftdruck das der reifen gerade mal nicht durchschlägt.
> 
> diesen tip habe ich von einem wettermarathon biker der ne 2:27 zeit geschafft hat



Ist schon richtig das mit dem Reifendruck, es ist aber auch zu unterscheiden ob es ein Hardtail oder Fully ist.
Und es kommt auch sehr auf die Strecke an.
Heute wahren jede Menge Fullyfahrer mit wenig Luft unterwegs und bei den Schotter Abfahrten sind die einer nachdem anderen mit defekt ausgefallen.


----------



## eminem7905 (18. April 2009)

ich bin von unserer mannschaft ausgegangen, die fahren ja alle hardtail.

ich denke aber das du der ja mehr KM mit dem bike fährtst ruhig mit mehr luftdruck fahren kannst weil du diesen nachteil mit deiner technik wettmachen kannst. 


da du ja hier die meiste erfahrung hast, würde ich folgendes wissen 

vieviel min. verlust bringt ein schlechterer reifen bei so einem 30km marathon in sundern??? kann man da einen wert von dir hören????


also ich bin der meinung das es in der hobbyklasse so gut wie nichts bringt.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. April 2009)

race-kralle88 schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen, auch wenn ich es meist nicht umsetze.
> Aber ich habe ja in wetter auch mit der 4h-marke zu kämpfen...
> Am luftdruck lag es aber nicht
> 
> ...



2:51:d


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> 2:51:d


Ich durfte für das gleiche Startgeld länger fahren 
Nee, war einfach ein Scheíßtag 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich bin von unserer mannschaft ausgegangen, die fahren ja alle hardtail.
> 
> ich denke aber das du der ja mehr KM mit dem bike fährtst ruhig mit mehr luftdruck fahren kannst weil du diesen nachteil mit deiner technik wettmachen kannst.
> 
> ...



Da kann man keine Zeit nennen!
Du kommst auch mit abgefahrenen RR durch.
Das großte Problem was man hat sind die schnellen Schotterabfahrten wenn da die Reifen schei&&e sind bzw. die Fahrtechink nicht die beste ist kann es sehr eng werden.
Ich bin letztes Jahr mit Michelin X dry² bei Schlamm 1:30 gefahren also nicht das top Material für diese Verhätnisse.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich durfte für das gleiche Startgeld länger fahren
> Nee, war einfach ein Scheíßtag
> 
> Kai



Bei mir auch hatte am Ende Krämpfe


----------



## eminem7905 (18. April 2009)

schotter verhält sich so wie bei treppen runterfahren, je schneller desto mehr fahrstabilität, arsch nach hinten und ab geht die luzie


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> schotter verhält sich so wie bei treppen runterfahren, je schneller desto mehr fahrstabilität, arsch nach hinten und ab geht die luzie



Nur in den Kurven ist das ein wenig anders da brauchts du Druck auf dem Vorderrad.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Bei mir auch hatte am Ende Krämpfe


Ich habe aber eine gute Stunde länger gelitten... Und die Krämpfe am letzten Anstieg waren wahrlich nicht lustig, nein! 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (18. April 2009)

@Martin, das will ich sehen wie du langegezogene Kurven überhalb von 40 Km/H mit dem Arsch Hinten fährst, so das du am besten garkein druck auf dem Vorderrad hast 
Auf losem Groben Schotter versteht sich.

Was du mit der Zeit meinst bei verschiedener Reifen wahl ist denke ich nicht zu beantworten, aber was sicher in entscheidener faktor ist wieviel Grip man hat und vorallem brauch um sich sicher zu fühlen.
Und ein paar Sekunden sind ein paar Sekunden ob da nun ein Hochleistungssportler an der Grenze fährt und dadurch schneller ist oder ein Hobbysportler.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich bin von unserer mannschaft ausgegangen, die fahren ja alle hardtail.


Das Hardtail von mistermoo gefällt mir dabei ganz besonders. Aber Sebastians Hardtail ist auch nicht verkehrt. Am ehesten für mich in Frage käme aber wohl das Transalp-Hardtail von Wencke, weil es sich, zumindest rein optisch, von den genannten Hardtails am ehesten durch leichtes Gelände, wie ich es bevorzuge, bewegen lässt.
Oder reden wir von unterschiedlichen Mannschaften? 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Mein Giant-Hardtail würde ich gegen keins eintauschen wollen, auch nicht gegen eines der oben genannten.


----------



## eminem7905 (18. April 2009)

kai, 
du must im zusammenhängen denken, das thema ist hier gerade sunder, oder???  und bis auf dich und jenz evtl. wencke werden doch alle hardtail fahen. 

@sacha

langgezogen ist eine definizionssache, wobei ich sagen wurde wenn es richtig berg ab geht, kannst du ne langgezogene kurve gut mit gewichtsverlagerung meistern, ohne arg den lenker zu bewegen. 

hier auf unseren mtb routen war so einen stelle, als die die strecke neu gemacht habe, noch bevor der weg hardgekloppt wurde, gab es so eine stelle mit losen steinen (schotter ist was anderes für mich) etwa faustgroß, dort würde lenken kaum reaktionen hervorrufen, nur mit gewichtsverlagerung konnte man was reissen.


----------



## mistermoo (18. April 2009)

also 12 uhr ist ok morgen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> kai, du must im zusammenhängen denken, das thema ist hier gerade sunder, oder???  und bis auf dich und jenz evtl. wencke werden doch alle hardtail fahen.


Fällt mir schwer. Ja, das Thema ist Sundern.
Aber was ändert das? Gut, Sebastian fällt dadurch raus. Und was ist mit Jenz, Jens (hat wohl beides, weiß nicht genau), Wencke (hat beides) und mir? Ein bisschen viele Ausnahmen für die Aussage, dass ja "alle Hardtail" fahren, oder???

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (18. April 2009)

Also wer auf einem Fahrrad ne Kurve ohne Gewichtsverlagerung fährt macht definitiv was falsch.
Würde sogar fast sagen das es fast unmöglich ist bei hoher geschwindigkeit.
verstehe was du meinst nur dann geht es ab ner gewissen geschwindigkeit halt nur durch drücken und irgendwann rutscht das vorderrad nunmal, so wie ich es heute in einer Kurve auch hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Fällt mir schwer. Ja, das Thema ist Sundern.
> Aber was ändert das? Gut, Sebastian fällt dadurch raus. Und was ist mit Jenz, Jens (hat wohl beides, weiß nicht genau), Wencke (hat beides) und mir? Ein bisschen viele Ausnahmen für die Aussage, dass ja "alle Hardtail" fahren, oder???
> 
> Kai



Ich hab auch welche


----------



## eminem7905 (18. April 2009)

ok, nochmal  in sundern werden wohl die meisten von euch hardtail fahen um was zu reissen, sprich wenn dann fährst nur du mit fully.


----------



## eminem7905 (18. April 2009)

@sascha 

mit wieviel bar fährst du???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich hab auch welche


Du bist nicht Teil der Mannschaft*... 
Ist halt elitär hier, kann ich nix für 



eminem7905 schrieb:


> ok, nochmal  in sundern werden wohl die meisten von euch hardtail fahen um was zu reissen, sprich wenn dann fährst nur du mit fully.


Schade, dass Jenz nicht dabei ist. War heute extra im Baumarkt ein Seil holen...

Ich bin ja schon wieder ruhig...

Gruß Kai
* Du fährst unter anderem Teamnamen, bist aber trotzdem immer willkommen


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Du fährst unter anderem Teamnamen, bist aber trotzdem immer willkommen



Ich wollte den Altersdurchschnitt bei euch nicht so in die Höhe treiben deshalb fahr ich für die SUZler.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich wollte den Altersdurchschnitt bei euch nicht so in die Höhe treiben deshalb fahr ich für die SUZler.


Sollte kein Vorwurf werden 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sollte kein Vorwurf werden
> 
> Kai



Wir sehen uns in Sundern mein junger Freund


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns in Sundern mein junger Freund


Ich befürchte nicht.  Wenn ich eintrudele, bist du geduscht und umgezogen auf dem Weg nach Hause, mit sauberem Bike!

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ja dann brauchst du dir ja keine Sorgen machen.



Zumindest nicht auf der Strecke da, nein


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> kai,
> du must im zusammenhängen denken, das thema ist hier gerade sunder, oder???  und bis auf dich und jenz evtl. wencke werden doch alle hardtail fahen.



Nein, Wencke wird Hardtail fahren. So wie Sascha und Fabian auch. Alle anderen, also Jenz, Jens, Kai und Thomas fahren Fully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ok, nochmal  in sundern werden wohl die meisten von euch hardtail fahen um was zu reissen, sprich wenn dann fährst nur du mit fully.



Nein 4:3 für die Fullys


----------



## mistermoo (18. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ok, nochmal  in sundern werden wohl die meisten von euch hardtail fahen um was zu reissen, sprich wenn dann fährst nur du mit fully.



nö ich fahr auch fully obwohl ne is ja ne enduro feeeeederweg ist toll

ob helium in den schläuchen was bringt, damit mein bomber es bergauf nicht so schwer hat

@kai

super kai, aber habe auch schon an das seil gedacht


----------



## eminem7905 (18. April 2009)

seit ihr alle in einem team???


----------



## sonic3105 (18. April 2009)

@martin
Also du musst mir dann schon ein paar auskünfte geben, ob nach oder vor belastung welche geschwindigkeit und vorallem welche temperatur es ist denn alles beeinflusst den luftdruck enorm, weil hitze ausdehnung usw.
zwinker.
nein Spass beiseite, hab noch kein Manometer ans ventil geklemmt, ich mach das nach gefühl.
Also habe heute relativ wenig druck gefahren, aber mache ich im gelände eigentlich immer. 
Druck rauf mache ich nur wenn ich mal ne Asphalt Runde drehe.

ja wir sind alle im Team


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ob helium in den schläuchen was bringt, damit mein bomber es bergauf nicht so schwer hat


Wenn alle Stricke reißen, habe ich ja ein Seil dabei 

@ Martin
Wir meinen das nicht böse, aber es ist nun mal anders als von dir erzählt... Von einem 4:3 pro Fully bin ich aber auch nicht ausgegangen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (18. April 2009)

gernau, und die die kein Fully fahren machen das alle durch ihre Brillante technik wieder weg.........


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> seit ihr alle in einem team???



Ja! 

Und wenn Steffen mit im Team wäre, käme ggf. noch nen Fully dazu, falls seine Bremsen am Carboni nicht fertrig werden.


----------



## eminem7905 (18. April 2009)

ok, gehe jetzt ins bett, morgen formel 1 "vettel die daumen drucken" 

@wencke, wir fahren hier denke ich mal so um 12:15 los, wenn wir bei dorma sind, werde ich dich anrufen, von dorma aus brauchen wir etwa 20-30min. zur mühle. ok.


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> gernau, und die die kein Fully fahren machen das alle durch ihre Brillante technik wieder weg.........



Oder fahren einfach nur mit max. Tempo 30 den Berg runter  oder schieben den letzten Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> dann habt ihr auch uwe vergessen 4:4


Uwe ist nicht "inteam" mit uns... 

Gute Nacht,
Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Oder fahren einfach nur mit max. Tempo 30 den Berg runter  oder schieben den letzten Trail



Noch besser mit 30 Berg hoch


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ok, gehe jetzt ins bett, morgen formel 1 "vettel die daumen drucken"
> 
> @wencke, wir fahren hier denke ich mal so um 12:15 los, wenn wir bei dorma sind, werde ich dich anrufen, von dorma aus brauchen wir etwa 20-30min. zur mühle. ok.



Ich richte mich gedanklich auf 14 Uhr Kuchen ein, frisst mir einer das letzte Stück Apfelkuchen weg, isser Geschichte (das geht ma an Fabian *gg)

Ich komme mit dem Auto, meine Arme sind zu lahm zum fahren morgen


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Noch besser mit 30 Berg hoch




Das wird wohl meine einzige Chance sein, meine Zeit einigermaßen verträglich zu halten, am Berg mehr Gas zu geben, denn bergab hab ich keine Reserven mehr, definitiv....aber vielleicht schaut das nach dann 2 Jahren Fahrpraxis auch anders aus.

Im Mai gibts Kuchen für "Wencki fährt 1 Jahr Rad"


----------



## eminem7905 (18. April 2009)

wir kaufen gleich eine ganze platte, soll uns nen mengenrabatt geben. 

dann passt es, man braucht etwa 20 min. mit dem auto zur mühle.


----------



## mistermoo (18. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Oder fahren einfach nur mit max. Tempo 30 den Berg runter  oder schieben den letzten Trail



das kannste mal vergessen, mir am berg davon fahren und am hang den weg versperren wa.... ne nix da, ich kaufe gleich montag noch ne stadionhupe, wer bremst wird ausgehupt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> das kannste mal vergessen, mir am berg davon fahren und am hang den weg versperren wa.... ne nix da, ich kaufe gleich montag noch ne stadionhupe, wer bremst wird ausgehupt....



Und wer mich aushupt und mir im Ziel dann nicht ausm Weg geht und mich kennt, kriegt Haue!


----------



## sonic3105 (18. April 2009)

Wie geil...... so ne Fanfare vorne dran das mal ne Idee, man darf ja auf Landstrasen das Überholen durch Hupen ankündigen...ö.
Ob waldwege als landstrasse gelten???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> und mich kennt, kriegt Haue!


Und wer dich nicht kennt, wird dich kennen lernen 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und wer dich nicht kennt, wird dich kennen lernen
> 
> Kai






Wo ich doch so ein Lieb-Kind bin!!! Nett, freundlich, für alles und jeden aufgeschlossen, tolerant und loyal.

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, so ist das!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wo ich doch so ein Lieb-Kind bin!!! Nett, freundlich, für alles und jeden aufgeschlossen, tolerant und loyal.
> 
> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, so ist das!


Und wenn du Freunde hättest, könnten die das auch bestätigen, ja? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und wenn du Freunde hättest, könnten die das auch bestätigen, ja?
> 
> Gruß Kai




Genau


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Genau


War doch nicht so gemeint... *liebguck*

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> War doch nicht so gemeint... *liebguck*
> 
> Kai





Weiss ich doch...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Weiss ich doch...


War mir hinterher nocht mehr so sicher 
Als ernst gemeinte Aussage macht es aber auch keinen Sinn irgendwie...

Gute Nacht 
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (19. April 2009)

REGEN in SHANGHAI und SONNE in HAGEN, allen guten morgen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Ich sehe es auch gerade. In Ennepetal ist eher Hagener Wetter 

Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (19. April 2009)

guten morgen ! 
sind schon fleissig am schrauben...


----------



## sonic3105 (19. April 2009)

Juhu, bei uns ist auch wieder Sonne.
Allen nen guten Morgen.
euch viel Spass auf der Tour,


----------



## eminem7905 (19. April 2009)

ich habe gestern alles vorbereitet, versuche mit dem luftdruck in der gabel, fahre heute mit der minimalbefüllung und fast geschlossener zugstuffe. 

luftdruck vorne im reifen ca. 1,5 bar, das wir spannend heute.


----------



## sonic3105 (19. April 2009)

Meine Zugstufe ist auch recht weit zu, ist aber denke ich geschmacksache, zuweit zu dann könntest probleme bei zuvielen aufeinanderfolgenden Stößen Stößen bekommen.
1,5 Bar, ist das dein ernst?


----------



## eminem7905 (19. April 2009)

ja, die 1,5 bar sind mein ernst, bin sonst mit unter 2 bar gefahren, und ist nie durchgeschlagen, also versuche ich mich nach unten zu tasten. das hauptgewicht liegt ja auf dem hinterrad. 

hinten habe ich 2 bar drauf.


----------



## sonic3105 (19. April 2009)

Also mir würde es denke ich vorm Fahrverhalten ein wenig zu Schwammig wirken wenn der Reifen so wenig Druck hat. 
Aber da bastelt sich ja jeder sein eigenes Set Up


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

Morgähn!

Hab Muskelkater im Rücken und in den Unterarmen vom Feinsten *nerv

Nie wieder ne Race-Gabel oder so


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Meine Zugstufe ist auch recht weit zu, ist aber denke ich geschmacksache, zuweit zu dann könntest probleme bei zuvielen aufeinanderfolgenden Stößen Stößen bekommen.
> 1,5 Bar, ist das dein ernst?



Das haste aber wohl auch wenns genau andersrum is, federt das Dingen zu langsam aus, isses auch fürn Popo wenns hintereinander viele Schläge gibt . Ich habe meine getz ich meine zu 3 Umdrehungen stramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (19. April 2009)

@wencke, eben bei zuviel aufeinander folgenden Stößen ist das nämlich garnicht so pralle weil dann im schlimmsten Fall die Gabel immer tiefer Sackt.

ich mag es eigentlich recht straff deshalb auch der etwas höhrer Druck, Die Zugstufe zugedreht damit man vorne kein Rütteln bekommt denn wenn die Gabel zuschnell ausfedert finde ich das echt nervig.
Aber wie schon gesgat da hat jeder siene Vorlieben und muss man ein wenig ausprobieren.


----------



## eminem7905 (19. April 2009)

ja stimmt es gibt kein richtig, weil bei einer tour unterschiedliche bodenbeläge gefahren werden. 

auf ne reinen waldautobahn habe ich sie recht weit offen, weil die wege eigentlich sehr wenig waschbrett flächen haben.


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> auf ne reinen waldautobahn habe ich sie recht weit offen, weil die wege eigentlich sehr wenig waschbrett flächen haben.



Wie gesagt, ich habe bei meinen 68mm reinem Weg oder nicht so wahnsinnig viel Spielraum (nutzen tut sie vor Durchschlag knapp 60) und egal, wen ich bis dato ma im Forum gefragt habe, die Eintellung der Sid is wohl ne Angelegenheit für sich, vor allem bei der getravelten.

Memo: Nächstes mal wieder ne Reba


----------



## seppel82 (19. April 2009)

pro: hab festgestellt das ich, mit weniger luftruck, mehr haftung in den kurven habe. 
kontra: gibt schneller nen plattfuß  
muss man halt abwägen....


----------



## eminem7905 (19. April 2009)

@sascha

was macht deine schutzkappe vorne an der achse????


----------



## sonic3105 (19. April 2009)

@martin, du meinst die Staubschutzkappe ander Nabe?? 
da ist ne neue drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (19. April 2009)

VETTEL SIEGT!!!!!!!!!!! 







so @die meisten bis 12 uhr.


@sascha ja die meinte ich.


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

Vettel siegt......(ob in China nen Sack Reis ) ....Und Wencki duscht getz ersma...

Also....14 Uhr rum anner Mühle, sollte sich da irgendetwas ändern, bitte Bescheid sagen, bevor ich da auf doof ne Stunde allein sitze und einen Kuchen nach dem anderen vernichte...


----------



## eminem7905 (19. April 2009)




----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


>


----------



## eminem7905 (19. April 2009)




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. April 2009)




----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

*lach


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

@Kai

Kommste denn nachher dann noch evtl. aufn Stück Kuchen zur Mühle rauf?? Ich überleg grad, ob ich vielleicht noch woanders parke und dann nen wenig dorthin spazieren gehe....


----------



## Tasher82 (19. April 2009)

esst paar stücken für mich mit hehe..
kann heut leider net


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> 
> Kommste denn nachher dann noch evtl. aufn Stück Kuchen zur Mühle rauf?? Ich überleg grad, ob ich vielleicht noch woanders parke und dann nen wenig dorthin spazieren gehe....


Jo, wenn das Wetter hält, Tendenz sieht gut aus, nach dem die Sonne verschwand, kommt sie allmählich wieder, bin ich dabei, ja.
Wenn würde ich mit dem Bike vorbei schauen. Wäre ich weiter gelaufen, hätte ich auch laufen können, so würde es zur Qual verkommen, muss ich nicht haben. Mit spazieren gehen ist also eher nix.
Bin aber eh nicht so der Spaziergänger...

Evtl. also bis gleich,
wäre so kurz vor 14Uhr dann da 
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> esst paar stücken für mich mit hehe..
> kann heut leider net


Wenn jeder 2 Stücke isst, haben wir dein Fehlen ja in etwa ausgeglichen. Aber dann müssten wir schon mehr als 5 Leute sein 
Schade, daste nicht dabei bist...
Ein ander Mal wieder 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (19. April 2009)

klar wenn ihr jedes Mal meine mitessen müßtet wäre natürlich auch lustig  dann fahr ich demnächst allein die berge hoch hehe...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> klar wenn ihr jedes Mal meine mitessen müßtet wäre natürlich auch lustig  dann fahr ich demnächst allein die berge hoch hehe...


Ob es dafür unbedingt Kuchen braucht...


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> esst paar stücken für mich mit hehe..
> kann heut leider net



Schade das


----------



## sonic3105 (19. April 2009)

So ich bin schon weider Zuhause, heute mal ohne Fahrrad....
dafür bin ich kreativ am Arbeiten und baue gerade meine Rückwand im terrarium weiter.
und muss sagenbisher bin ich dann mal echt zufrieden mit meiner Idee.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. April 2009)

Super tolle Asphaltrunde mit mir selbst gedreht heute wieder... 
20,23km; 51:09min (können die ganzen Jugendlichen der späten 20'er Jahre nicht vormittags unter der Woche spazieren gehen? Warum ausgerechnet So. nachmittag? ). Der besagte Radweg macht aber auch so noch eine Menge Spaß 
Der Kuchen zwischendrin bedarf keiner weiteren Worte. Sollte aber nicht der letzte Kuchen gewesen sein, den ich da gegessen habe... 

Man sieht sich in Sundern 
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Regeneration ist für nächste Woche nicht besonders geplant übrigens. Wenn ich Lust habe, mache ich nächste Woche auch noch mal 200 oder mehr Kilometer, mal schauen. Am Fr. werde ich aber definitiv noch nmal eine gute Stunde fahren. Ob ich sie komplett schnell fahre, weiß ich noch nicht, aber ich werde definitiv noch mal schnellere Teilstücke einbauen.


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

Zweite 

Super Autorunde mit mir selbst gedreht, 25 km ca. nen paar Höhenmeter, 
2 Stücke geilsten Kuchen, 2 Kaffee und 1,5!!!!!!!!!!!!! Std. mit Kai und Thomas auf Martin, Jenz und Sebastian gewartet   Aber die Jungs waren schomma fleissig und haben ne Menge HM gesammelt 

Mein Rollen-Plan für den Rest der Woche....Morgen GA und Intervalle (mit Schwerpunkt allerdings auf den Intervallen in Anschlagsnähe. Dienstag GA, Mittwoch GA. Donnerstag Stunde ausrollen. Freitag viel schlafen und Essen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. April 2009)

@ Wencke
1. Was kann Martin dafür, dass wir 1,5 Stunden zu früh kommen? 
2. Bei entsprechender Begeleitung in entsprechender Atmosphäre ist das Warten doch kein Problem, oder? 

Alles eine Frage der Sichtweise... 
Es war/ist halt Sonntag.
Aber alles entschuldigt das auch nicht   

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Wencke
> 1. Was kann Martin dafür, dass wir 1,5 Stunden zu früh kommen?
> 2. Bei entsprechender Begeleitung in entsprechender Atmosphäre ist das Warten doch kein Problem, oder?
> 
> ...





Nee war doch ne entspannte Runde (bis Martin kam) 

Alles Spass....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (19. April 2009)

so 41,71km
auf 920HM in
mit 13,9 schnitt
durchschnittssteigungen 5%
durchschnittsgefälle  4% 

jetzt gibts lecker nudeln und simpsons


----------



## mistermoo (19. April 2009)

joa auch daheim

schöne trail runde mit doch etwas mehr hm als gedacht, aber die aussichten belohnten mehrmals


----------



## tommi1223 (19. April 2009)

Ohne groß weiter Worte zu verlierne Profil Sundern im Anhang.



gruß tommi

p.s der Kuchen war echt der Hammer , da muss ich nochma vorbei


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. April 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> p.s der Kuchen war echt der Hammer , da muss ich nochma vorbei


Nächsten So. 15:30Uhr? 
Martin, wenn du mit willst, sei so gegen 14Uhr da 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> Ohne groß weiter Worte zu verlierne Profil Sundern im Anhang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr gut...danke!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. April 2009)

Jo, der Anhang ist auch super 
Ich bastel mir gerade die Renntaktik zusammen. Wenn das alles so klappt, könnt ihr alle einpacken... 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (19. April 2009)

habe auch ne neue strategie für sundern,

kai bekommt nen poster mit nem mörder geilem babe auf den rücken geklebt und dann halten wir jungs schon sein tempo
in der hoffnung die wartet im ziel auf uns...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> kai bekommt nen poster mit nem mörder geilem babe auf den rücken geklebt und dann halten wir jungs schon sein tempo
> in der hoffnung die wartet im ziel auf uns...


Alles größer als Passfoto ist zu schwer. Dieses Format bietet sich auch an. Wenn es echtes Posterformat hätte, müsstet ihr ja nicht wirklich dran bleiben  von was für einem "mörder geilen Babe" redest du denn? Aber ich will dich hier zu nix anstiften, ne 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Vergiss den Gedanken ganz schnell wieder, ich fahre mit Rucksack


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> habe auch ne neue strategie für sundern,
> 
> kai bekommt nen poster mit nem mörder geilem babe auf den rücken geklebt und dann halten wir jungs schon sein tempo
> in der hoffnung die wartet im ziel auf uns...




Nein lieber Jenz, die wartet eher auf die durchtrainierten Typen , denn geile Babes können sich ihr Klientel aussuchen und gehe ich getz ma von meinem "Wunschposter" aus...... Aber wenn ihr damit trotzdem unsere Truppe unter die ersten 20 inner Wertung werft, mach dat Dingen dran. Männer sind manchmal so simpel


----------



## mistermoo (19. April 2009)

ich finde da schon nen weg das an deinem rucksack dran zu pappen, wo war noch der 2 comp kleber gleich *kram wühl* 















gefunden... 

jetzt nur noch nen babe foto


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ich finde da schon nen weg das an deinem rucksack dran zu pappen, wo war noch der 2 comp kleber gleich *kram wühl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.art-tv.ch/index.php?rex_resize=480w__wilbur.jpg

Da 

Aber gut einteilen


----------



## eminem7905 (19. April 2009)




----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


>




Wasn das für ne potthässliche Kunstledercouch da im Hintergrund *grusel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wasn das für ne potthässliche Kunstledercouch da im Hintergrund *grusel


Das Bild hat einen Hintergrund? *rumsuch*

Kai


----------



## mistermoo (19. April 2009)

hatte da eher an sowas gedacht 
http://www.v-mp.de/pics/babes/babe.550x654.jpg

brauch auch nicht so viel platz am rucksack


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. April 2009)

Hmmm, nee, doch nicht, zu jung, sry...

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (19. April 2009)

dachte im stadion warten die hier


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> dachte im stadion warten die hier



Samma....war nix im Fernsehen????


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

Aber wo wir gerade dabei sind.....den könnt ihr mir gern an den letzten DH legen....dann schaff ich das....ganz bestimmt, wenn ich den danach mitnehmen darf *g


----------



## olli79 (20. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> so 41,71km
> auf 920HM in
> mit 13,9 schnitt
> durchschnittssteigungen 5%
> ...


 
moin vielen dank für eure hilfe nach der panne gestern 
war sehr ärgerlich das ich abbrechen musste, ich konnte auf dem rückeweg nur noch rollen lassen die krämpfe verhinderten es in die pedale zu treten.
war aber trotz allem sehr geil auf den trails 
hoffe das ich mich fürs nächstemal fit kriege


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Dass war es aber auch schon...
Gleich geht es in der Schule wieder zur Sache :kotz:
Hier ist gerade voll toll Sonnenaufgang und ich muss gleich los 
Meine Hände sind kalt (wie auch schon einen Abend am WE) und meine Nase ist leicht zu...
Muss ich bis hierhin mehr sagen? Glaub kaum...

Euch allen einen entspannten Start in die WOche 
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Noch knapp 124 Stunden...


----------



## apoptygma (20. April 2009)

olli79 schrieb:


> moin vielen dank für eure hilfe nach der panne gestern
> war sehr ärgerlich das ich abbrechen musste, ich konnte auf dem rückeweg nur noch rollen lassen die krämpfe verhinderten es in die pedale zu treten.
> war aber trotz allem sehr geil auf den trails
> hoffe das ich mich fürs nächstemal fit kriege




Kopf hoch....und lass Dich da nicht unterkriegen. Krämpfe klingt so nach Flüssigkeits- bzw. Salzmangel aufgrund dessen. Wobei ich ja schon mit den Herren da nen wenig geschimpft habe, es gleich so angehen zu lassen, was die HM angeht. 

@Kai
Ich schlaf getz schon unruhig


----------



## eminem7905 (20. April 2009)

moin, 

FEIERABEND!!!!!!


----------



## olli79 (20. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Kopf hoch....und lass Dich da nicht unterkriegen. Krämpfe klingt so nach Flüssigkeits- bzw. Salzmangel aufgrund dessen. Wobei ich ja schon mit den Herren da nen wenig geschimpft habe, es gleich so angehen zu lassen, was die HM angeht.
> 
> @Kai
> Ich schlaf getz schon unruhig


 
war trotzdem ärgerlich


----------



## eminem7905 (20. April 2009)

wirst sehen, wenn du in den nächsten tagen regelmäßig fahren wirst, dann wir es von mal zu mal besser gehen. man muss erstmal ne grundkondition aufbauen, damit lassen sich schon die meisten touren ohne probleme bewältigen. 

@wencke

so viele HM waren es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (20. April 2009)

Krämpfe klingen mehr nach Magnesium Mangel.
oder halt einfach Überlastet.

Nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei und dann wird eh ruhiger gefahren.


----------



## eminem7905 (20. April 2009)




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Nächstes mal bin ich wieder dabei und dann wird eh ruhiger gefahren.


Ich wohl je nachdem auch. Wird also wie Urlaub werden 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (20. April 2009)

@kai
Sag mal musst du jetzt schon nach ner ausrede für deine Zeit in Sudern suchen??
oder warum simulierst du ne erkältung?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> Sag mal musst du jetzt schon nach ner ausrede für deine Zeit in Sudern suchen??
> oder warum simulierst du ne erkältung?


Ich suche nicht, ich habe längst gefunden 
Auch will ich keine Erkältung simulieren, aber ich habe da sone Vorahnung. Aber ich denke, ich bleibe erstmal verschont... *daumendrück*

Kai


----------



## seppel82 (20. April 2009)

@ alle dies noch nicht gesehn haben :
zieht euch mal das startseitenvideo rein. unglaublich was mit nem bike alles machbar ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (20. April 2009)

ach ja....
 FEIERABEND !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. April 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> @ alle dies noch nicht gesehn haben :
> zieht euch mal das startseitenvideo rein. unglaublich was mit nem bike alles machbar ist...


Mach ich jeden Morgen noch vorm Frühstück. Und dann kommt irgendson Clown um die Ecke und macht mich wach... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (20. April 2009)

Ich hab dann ma was richtig Wichtiges 

Ihr könnt Euch schomma von Mutti mit Brille verabschieden, ich war heute beim Optiker. Entweder ich brauch bald nen Hund und die Punkte aufm Arm oder mir bleibt nur noch die Alternative Kontaktlinse 

Vorteil is....ich kann mir dann bald zu jedem Trikot die passende Radbrille kaufen 

Kack Tag :-(


----------



## seppel82 (20. April 2009)

nen arbeitskollege hat sich vor nen paar jahren lasern lassen. 
is nich ganz billig (ich glaub 1500 pro auge), aber er brauch keine brille mehr.


----------



## apoptygma (20. April 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> nen arbeitskollege hat sich vor nen paar jahren lasern lassen.
> is nich ganz billig (ich glaub 1500 pro auge), aber er brauch keine brille mehr.



Niemals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Ich werd schon wahnsinnig, wenn jemand anders als ich selbst mir im Gesicht rumfingert  (es sei denn, er ist mir nett gestimmt)

Ja, nen Ex von mir hat da auch gut 3000 Steine für hingelegt.


----------



## eminem7905 (20. April 2009)

so mini hausrunde

11,01km
214HM
16,5 schnitt

sundern kann kommen.


----------



## apoptygma (20. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> so mini hausrunde
> 
> 11,01km
> 214HM
> ...



Also wenn Du bereit bist....wir wären es  Sach zu!!!


----------



## eminem7905 (20. April 2009)

nein, bin nicht dabei, 
glaub mir es ist besser so, sonst müßtet ihr euch das ganze jahr mein gelaber anhören wenn ich besser abschneiden würde als andere 

deshalb erspare ich es euch. aber ich bin dafinitiv hier in hagen im september am start....und dann werde ich mich aus der aktiven mtb-rennszene verabschieden, und das fahren als reines hobby betrachten. 

was ist so still hier, alle schon mental auf sundern gestimmt oder was????


----------



## apoptygma (20. April 2009)

Gut, dann offerier ich hier mal eben nen 30 km Startplatz.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was ist so still hier, alle schon mental auf sundern gestimmt oder was????


Was hier so still ist? Die Ruhe ist es  Nöö, also ich bin ansich noch die Ruhe selbst. Werde die Woche über vielleicht morgen noch mal ein bisschen mehr fahren und sonst einfach jeden Tag ein bisschen machen. Ohne Druck, hauptsache der Körper schaltet nicht komplett ab. Heute bin ich 1:41h gefahren. Habe mich langsam gefühlt, aber war auch okay. Bin sogar noch mal Behlingen "Mitte-Mitte" hochgefahren. Das mache ich aber vor Sundern nicht mehr. Morgen noch mal fahren, mi. noch mal fahren, Do. dann wohl Pause und Fr. noch mal eine gute Stunde aufs Bike. Das muss dann reichen, wofür auch immer .)

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2009)

So fühlte ich mich grad beim wach werden 

Boah, ich sollte mal eher ins Bett...

Guten Morgen und habt nen schönen Tag, ich benötige hierfür wohl ersma zwischen 5 und 10 Kaffee!


----------



## eminem7905 (21. April 2009)

kaffee macht langsam 

morgen


----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> kaffee macht langsam
> 
> morgen



Nicht mitfahren nicht schneller


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

Halloooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also bislang kann ich mich über den Tag noch nicht beklagen. Bin aber auch erst ausm Bett vor den PC gestolpert.
Nach der Schule geht es noch mal eine Runde länger aufs Bike.

Euch allen einen entspannten Sonnentag
Bis späder also,
Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nicht mitfahren nicht schneller


Er möchte uns halt nicht überstrahlen in Sundern. Finde ich sehr rücksichtsvoll von ihm 
Kai
P.S.: Im September in Hagen ist er dran!


----------



## eminem7905 (21. April 2009)

für hagen habe ich einen entscheidenen vorteil, ich kenne die strecke, und es wir keine tour entlang der strecke geben bis nach dem rennen


----------



## tommi1223 (21. April 2009)

So für alle die sich wundern , warum Wencke nen 30km Startplatz zu vergeben hat: Das ist meiner. Ich fall Krankheitsbedingt aus.Ob ich dennoch nach Sundern fahre und dann Leute mitnehme, werd ich bis morgen endscheiden.



gruß tommi


----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> So für alle die sich wundern , warum Wencke nen 30km Startplatz zu vergeben hat: Das ist meiner. Ich fall Krankheitsbedingt aus.Ob ich dennoch nach Sundern fahre und dann Leute mitnehme, werd ich bis morgen endscheiden.
> 
> 
> 
> gruß tommi




Du wirst Dich getz ersma erholen und schön leise treten hörst Du?? Das wird alles schon wieder....wenn Du getz mal nen Gang überall rausnimmst


----------



## eminem7905 (21. April 2009)

@tommy
gute besserung, 
ich fahre auch nach sundern, falls du vorhast mitzufahren um zuzuschauen, können wir ja zusammenfahren wenn du willst. 

@all
wie wäre es morgen mit einer reibekuchen-all-you-can-eat-tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> So für alle die sich wundern , warum Wencke nen 30km Startplatz zu vergeben hat: Das ist meiner. Ich fall Krankheitsbedingt aus.Ob ich dennoch nach Sundern fahre und dann Leute mitnehme, werd ich bis morgen endscheiden.
> gruß tommi


Ja, ich habe mich gewundert. Mit sowas habe ich aber nicht gerechnet... 






eminem7905 schrieb:


> @all
> wie wäre es morgen mit einer reibekuchen-all-you-can-eat-tour


Details! Wohin? Wie lang? Wann? Nur futtern, oder auch eine kleine Runde fahren? Wenn nicht nur futtern und es zeitlich hinhaut (habe wohl bis kurz vor 15Uhr Schule), kann man drüber nachdenken 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Du kannst dir deinen "ich kenn' die Strecke-"Vorteil sonstwo hinstecken! Oder anders gesagt: Was machst du in Runde 2?  Ein Rundenrennen wird nämlich nicht in Runde 1 gewonnen, glaub mal 
Soweit zur Theorie, für die Praxis musst du dich bis September gedulden...


----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Du kannst dir deinen "ich kenn' die Strecke-"Vorteil sonstwo hinstecken! Oder anders gesagt: Was machst du in Runde 2?  Ein Rundenrennen wird nämlich nicht in Runde 1 gewonnen, glaub mal
> Soweit zur Theorie, für die Praxis musst du dich bis September gedulden...



Vor allem...wenn das da so zur Sache geht wie im letzten Jahr, werden die Jungs ihm da zeigen wo der Frosch die Locken hat. Zum anderen, und da bin ich sehr sicher....es wird kaum einer den wirklichen Streckenverlauf rausrücken, wie das auch im Fleyerwald so war und wenn ich da an die dort stellenweise wohl arg schmalen Trails denke, werden es keine Wanderwege sein, wo gefahren wird


----------



## eminem7905 (21. April 2009)

ich kenne jeden meter dort in hagener süden, und ich habe mich im vorfeld als helfer angeboten 

kai ist schonmal dabei...los gibt euch nen ruck.

@wencke und die anderen 
wie schaut es aus, lust am mittwoch eine lockere waldaltobahnrunde zu drehen, fahrzeit max. 2 stunden und rest kohlenhydrate in form von reibekuchen füttern????


----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich kenne jeden meter dort in hagener süden, und ich habe mich im vorfeld als helfer angeboten
> 
> kai ist schonmal dabei...los gibt euch nen ruck.
> 
> ...




Nee, bei mir is nur noch Rolle angesagt die Woche. Ich kan eh frühestens zu 17:00 rum. Und außerdem bin ich ggf. auch schon anderweitig verplant.

Und nochmal, nein, ich werde Hagen immer noch nicht mitfahren.  Weils mit Sicherheit weder meinem Profil, noch meinen technischen Möglichkeiten, noch meinem Fahrstil entgegenkommt (relativ gleichmässig und so)


----------



## eminem7905 (21. April 2009)

das mit gib dir nen ruck bezog sich aufs reibekuchen


----------



## mistermoo (21. April 2009)

ich für meinen teil werde auch nicht dabei sein, die nudeltage sind eröffnet

zudem werde ich einen rollentag im studio einlegen heute spät abends 3-4 std. dann wenn es schön kühl ist und mal endlich richtig ausschlafen morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> das mit gib dir nen ruck bezog sich aufs reibekuchen




Nee, Fett is ansich tabu den Rest der Woche 

Auch bei mir is Nudeln futtern angesagt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich kenne jeden meter dort in hagener süden, und ich habe mich im vorfeld als helfer angeboten
> 
> kai ist schonmal dabei...los gibt euch nen ruck.
> 
> ...


Ööööhhhhmmmm, wo ist Kai dabei?
Ich bin mir weder für morgen sicher, noch für das Rennen in Hagen, ob ich dabei bin. Deine feste Zusage zur Teilnahme beim Rennen in Hagen ist allerdings für mich ein RIESEN Anreiz, keine Frage 
Sollte ich morgen dabei sein, wird es aber mehr eine Tour als ein "all you can eat-Reibekuchen", so viel ist sicher. Um nicht zu sagen, letzteres kannst du in meinem Fall aus der Planung streichen 
Du brauchst, was die Tour morgen angeht, keinerlei Rücksicht auf mich zu nehmen, weil ich morgen wohl eh eher darauf aus bin, mein "Geheimtraining" fortzusetzen 
Ist halt ein bisschen doof wegen Sundern alles, aber nächste Woche geht von meiner Seite aus wieder deutlich mehr 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Es wäre mir eine besonders große Ehre, dich in deinem eigenen Wohnzimmer zu schlagen *ganzfiesgrinz*


----------



## eminem7905 (21. April 2009)

abwarten hagen wird schwer für dich. 
selbst der unterlegen herr becker hat in seinem wohnzimmer gegen weitaus stärkere gegner gewonnen, ein michael schumacher hat mit einem langsameren benetton-ford die wm für sich entschieden, daher siehst du - kai das sich geschichte wiederholt  

wünsche euch viel spaß bei den nudeln. geil mit einer carbonara souce mit creme freche, ok, das gilt für mich, ihr müsst nudeln pur oder mit sehr wenig souce


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> abwarten hagen wird schwer für dich. selbst der unterlegen herr becker hat in seinem wohnzimmer gegen weitaus stärkere gegner gewonnen, ein michael schumacher hat mit einem unterlegenem benetton-fort die wm für sich entschieden, daher siehst du kai das sich geschichte wiederholt
> 
> wünsche euch viel spaß bei den nudeln. geil mit einer carbonara souce mit creme freche, ok, das gilt für mich, ihr müsst nudeln pur oder mit sehr wenig souce


Dass das Rennen in Hagen leicht wird, vor allem was den Streckenverlauf angeht, wollte ich nicht sagen 

Also bei mir gibt es heute keine Nudeln... 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (21. April 2009)

FRAGE:

  <--Wer ist das???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> FRAGE:
> <--Wer ist das???


Das ->  <- sollte eigentlich :kai: heißen, aber ich hatte da was gegen 

Kai
P.S.: Beantwortet das deine Frage?


----------



## sonic3105 (21. April 2009)

Also ich muss morgen ebenfalls zum HNO. (Verdacht auf Mittelohr entzündung)
Aber keine Bange ich fall definitiv in Sudnern nicht aus.
@Tommi
Schade das du nicht fahren kannst, aber gesundheit geht vor. Gute besserung meinerseits.
@martin
Also ich weiss definitiv nicht ob ich in HAgen and en Start gehe, wollte in dem Monat den P-Weg fahren und wenn sie wiederstattfinden sollte das CC Rennen in werdohl.

So gleich gehts nach 2 Stunden Fussball nun nochmal auf das rad und ne Runde Cardio mit Kraft fahren.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also ich muss morgen ebenfalls zum HNO. (Verdacht auf Mittelohr entzündung)
> Aber keine Bange ich fall definitiv in Sudnern nicht aus.


Gib es zu, du willst eigentlich nur ein Attest haben, falls du zur Dopingprobe geladen wirst... 
Ich hoffe, dass sich der Verdacht nicht bestätigt *daumendrück*
Würdest du auch mit Mittelohrentzündung starten?

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (21. April 2009)

Selbstverständlich starte ich mit Mittelohr entzündung,
Bisher kann ich auch alles machen. Und ob ich dann mit Antibiotikum vor oder nach dem Rennen anfange ist auch egal.
Das Rennen findet für mich aufjedenfall statt.
Dann kommt halt ne Tamponade ins Ohr und Gut.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich starte ich mit Mittelohr entzündung,
> Bisher kann ich auch alles machen. Und ob ich dann mit Antibiotikum vor oder nach dem Rennen anfange ist auch egal.
> Das Rennen findet für mich aufjedenfall statt.
> Dann kommt halt ne Tamponade ins Ohr und Gut.





sonic3105 schrieb:


> aber gesundheit geht vor


Siehst du den Widerspruch? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich starte ich mit Mittelohr entzündung,
> Bisher kann ich auch alles machen. Und ob ich dann mit Antibiotikum vor oder nach dem Rennen anfange ist auch egal.
> Das Rennen findet für mich aufjedenfall statt.
> Dann kommt halt ne Tamponade ins Ohr und Gut.



Ich werde weder zu Deinem Trainingsgebaren heute, noch zu Deinem Satz "ich fahre auch mit Mittelohrentzündung" in Verbindung mit dem Satz an Thomas "Gesundheit geht vor" irgendetwas sagen, und auch nichts zu der Aussgage "wann ich mit dem Antiobiotikum anfange bei einer Infektion des Körpers mit Bakterien, die auch auf jeden Fall nur im Ohr bleiben, weil Bakterien bei bestimmten Leuten so brav sind, das sie immer da bleiben, wo sie sind und vor allem auch der Eiter, der sich im Mittelohr bildet, sich definitiv auch länger halten kann, ohne das er zu Komplikationen führt...." 

Weil sonst brennt hier gleich die Hütte!

Ich bin auffe Rolle, sonst platz ich hier gleich


----------



## sonic3105 (21. April 2009)

Naja eine Mittelohr entzündung wird mich nicht massgeblich gesundheitlich gefährden.
Aber wenn jemand wegen anderer gesundheitlicher sachen nicht starten kann geht das natürlich vor und deshalb sehe ich da kein Wiederspruch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> und deshalb sehe ich da kein Wiederspruch.


Gut, dann ist da auch sicher keiner... 
Schuldige, dass ich dir deine wertvolle Zeit geraubt habe!

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (21. April 2009)

Ach Kai kein problem, die 2 Minuten konnte ich gerade so verschmerzen ;-)
Meine tTrtellini brauchen eh noch ein wenig
Aber macht euch mal keine Sorgen bin schon 27 Jahre alt geworden und ganz gut durchgekommen, da schaffe ich die nächsten Monate auch noch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ach Kai kein problem, die 2 Minuten konnte ich gerade so verschmerzen ;-)
> Meine tTrtellini brauchen eh noch ein wenig
> Aber macht euch mal keine Sorgen bin schon 27 Jahre alt geworden und ganz gut durchgekommen, da schaffe ich die nächsten Monate auch noch


Dafür viel Glück, kann nie schaden 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber macht euch mal keine Sorgen bin schon 27 Jahre alt geworden und ganz gut durchgekommen, da schaffe ich die nächsten Monate auch noch




Ach weisste was......

Ich klink mich heute besser komplett aus dieser Diskussion aus. 

Bis die Tage!

Wer was will, MSN.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wer was will, MSN.


Habe ich nicht, tolle Wurst! 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (21. April 2009)

Ich leider auch nicht, aber ehrlich gesagt werde ich darüber auch nicht Diskutieren.
Solange der Arzt da sein Okay drunter setzt gibt es da für mich keine bedenken.
Ende


----------



## seppel82 (21. April 2009)

für die lockere mittwochs-allyoucaneat reibekuchen-tour sag ich einfach mal zu. 
(sollte was dazwischen kommen sag ich halt wieder ab)
ich versuch mal noch den oli dafür zu gewinnen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (21. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich leider auch nicht, aber ehrlich gesagt werde ich darüber auch nicht Diskutieren.
> Solange der Arzt da sein Okay drunter setzt gibt es da für mich keine bedenken.
> Ende


 
is grundsätzlich auch kein grosses problem. solltest nur den zugwind vermeiden. vielleicht nen bandana drüber o.ä...


----------



## sonic3105 (21. April 2009)

@Sebastian, 
geau, das denke ich nämlich auch, Deshalb zur Not wenn es bis dahin nicht besser ist ne Tamponade rein und gut.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich leider auch nicht, aber ehrlich gesagt werde ich darüber auch nicht Diskutieren.
> Solange der Arzt da sein Okay drunter setzt gibt es da für mich keine bedenken.
> Ende


Worüber diskutieren? Da gibt es NIX zu diskutieren!


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber keine Bange ich fall definitiv in Sudnern nicht aus.





sonic3105 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich starte ich mit Mittelohr entzündung,





sonic3105 schrieb:


> Das Rennen findet für mich aufjedenfall statt.


Klingt FÜR MICH nicht so, als würde die Meinung des Arztes im Hinblick auf das Rennen eine Rolle spielen. Auch halte ich es für bedenklich, sich Tage vorm Rennen, am ersten Tag nach Auftreten gewisser Anzeichen einer "Erkrankung", grünes Licht holen zu wollen, was einen Start angeht. Bis dahin kann sich die Lage doch noch in viele Richtungen drehen und wenden... Aber ich bin kein Arzt.

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (21. April 2009)

erster Tag ist es nicht.(Schmerzen seit Samstag Abend)
Arzt hat sein okay heute schon gegeben, allerdings Allgemeinmediziner, 
Morgen schaut der HNO nochmal und der wird sicher auch nix anderes sagen.Falls doch muss ich sehn was er genau dazu zusagen hat, aber meine Selbsteinschätzung sagt mir erstmal das es nicht so schlimm ist das ich da irgendwas absagen müsste oder gefährde.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

Gut, für mich hat sich die Diskussion hier auch erledigt.
Mach was du willst, aber lass es besser sein...

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (21. April 2009)

nee bestimmt nicht, 
Aber wo du es sagst hast du nicht auch erkältungssympthome??
Eventuell Übertraining da zuhohes trainingspensum mit zu wenig regeneration??
Warst du schon beim Arzt ob es vielleicht doch was verschlepptes ist und du dich Arg gefährdest??
Wo liegt eigentlich das problem??

So für mich ist jetzt erstmal scghluss schwinge mich mal auf das rad und kümmer mich um das wesentliche bevor ich mich hier gleich noch wirklich aufrege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (21. April 2009)

@ seb. 

super, wo sollen wir uns treffen, viel. im stadtpark???

@sascha
sehe ich so wie du, wir sind alt genug um entscheidungen selbst zu treffen. egal in welcher hinsicht. 

aber ne gute ausrede falls es doch nicht so laufen sollte, meine ausrede für hagen wir eine magendarmgrippe.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber wo du es sagst hast du nicht auch erkältungssympthome??


Nee, mir geht es gut, Danke der Nachfrage 


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Eventuell Übertraining da zuhohes trainingspensum mit zu wenig regeneration??


Kennst du mein Trainingspensum? Kannst du das mit meinem aktuellen Leistungsstand in Verbindung bringen?


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Warst du schon beim Arzt ob es vielleicht doch was verschlepptes ist und du dich Arg gefährdest??


Nee, war ich nicht. Glaube ich auch nicht. Mir geht es gut, vielen Dank 


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wo liegt eigentlich das problem??


Noch liegt das Problem nirgendwo...

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> meine ausrede für hagen wir eine magendarmgrippe.


Oder Gegenwind auf deiner Spur... 

Kai


----------



## seppel82 (21. April 2009)

Stadtpark klingt gut. Ich tret gleich mal den oli. die reibeplätzchen sind bestimmt nen argument...


----------



## eminem7905 (21. April 2009)

wann, welche uhrzeit???


----------



## 4mate (21. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach weisste was......
> 
> Ich klink mich heute besser komplett aus dieser Diskussion aus.
> 
> ...


 Das ist aber schade (für mich) - wollte eben schon Kekse, Schokolade, Eis und CocaCola holen ...


----------



## seppel82 (21. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wann, welche uhrzeit???


 
drei?
oli is dabei !


----------



## sonic3105 (21. April 2009)

@kai
Meine Hände sind kalt (wie auch schon einen Abend am WE) und meine Nase ist leicht zu...
Muss ich bis hierhin mehr sagen? Glaub kaum...

ich glaube das hattest du gestern geschrieben, dachte da an erkältungs symptome.....
Aber freut mich umso mehr das es dir gut geht.

Und das zu deinem trainings pensum.... kann ich nicht beurteilen, weiss nur wieviel Kilometer du tagtäglich gefahren bist und das ohne pause da brauch man nicht viel mehr wissen.

War aber vielmehr ein Spass meinerseits, denn ich bin weder Arzt genausowenig wie du.
Und ich denke Martin hat mein einwand verstanden, sind alle alt genug und wissen was wir tun denke ich.


So meine Runde ist beendet und war somit die letzte hochpulsige fahrt vor Sundern, leider ab 10 Kilometer Tacho ausfall, aber da ich die Strecke so ungefähr öfter fahre würde ich auf knapp 23 Kilometer Tippen.

Meine Kräfte einteilung für Sundern habe ich somit gerade denke ich auch raus.


----------



## tommi1223 (21. April 2009)

So liebe Leute ich hab das jetzt ma kurz überflogen.

Zunächst möcht in in anlehnung an das was Martin sagte (Wir sind alle alt genung) sagen das ich hier keinem was vorschreiben will/möchte oder sonst wie einfluss auf die Endscheidungen und Gedankengänge Erwachsener Menschen einfluss nehmen will.



Wie inzwischen wohl alle mitbekommen haben, werde ich in Sundern Krankheitsbedingt NICHT antreten.

Und nun mal etwas zu meiner Erkrankung:

Angefangen halt alles mit dem kleinen Herrn Schnupfen der kam und ging scheinbar vor 5-6 Wochen wieder. > Indi-Jones kennt kein schmerz

Danach hat ich Probleme mit einem "Wasserschaden" im Ohr , d.h. ich hab ab und zu schlecht was gehört. > Indie-Jones kennt kein schmerz

Dazu gesellte sich dann vor 3Wochen gelegentlich mal schlecht Luft bekommen.> Indi-Jones kennt kein schmerz

Also weiter Trainiert.


Dann in Sundern die Runde am Samstag mitgefahren.

Danach gings mir eigentlich ganz gut.

Dann kam der Montag. Schmerzen , diese scheiss schmerzen , also doch mal zum Arzt.

Und jetzt kommts: Verschleppter Infekt inzwischen sogar leichte Endzündung des Herzmuskels.Sport mindestens für den nächsten Monat gestorben, naja lieber der Sport wie ich.




just a little bit to think about


gruß tommi


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> Meine Hände sind kalt (wie auch schon einen Abend am WE) und meine Nase ist leicht zu...
> Muss ich bis hierhin mehr sagen? Glaub kaum...
> 
> ...


Mir war am Samstag Abend/Nacht, leicht kühl, stimmt. Auch hatte ich gestern Morgen die von dir beschrieben Dinge (die ich als Anzeichen wertete). Aber eine MIttelohrentzündung ist in meinen Augen etwas anderes als eine leicht "dichte" Nase morgens oder kalte Hände abends.
Fakt ist aber, dass es mir derzeit gesundheitlich gut geht.

Martins Einwand war sehr richtig. Allerdings sollte man gewisse Randerscheinungen ((falschen?) Ehrgeiz,...) bei dieser Sache nicht außer Acht lassen. Dass du alt genug bist, Dinge selbst zu entscheiden, steht doch hier gar nicht in Frage.

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (21. April 2009)

@kai
angefangen hat es bei tommy-->

"Angefangen halt alles mit dem kleinen Herrn Schnupfen der kam und ging scheinbar vor 5-6 Wochen wieder. > Indi-Jones kennt kein schmerz"


nur wie gesagt, es ist schon ein druck der auf einen lastet wenn es kurz vor sundern ist. da hört die vernünft ja auf. man trainiert wochen auf ein rennen, und kurz davor wird man krank, klar das man die krankheit erstmal ignoriert. 

aber jeder ist sich selbst der nächste.  und ich werde hier keinem vorschreiben was er zu tun hat. außer vielleicht mit tips helfen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

@ Martin
Hörst du sofort auf zu fahren, wenn deine Hände mal kurz kalt sind oder du einfach mal an einem späten Abend vor dem PC sitzt und deine Haut leicht kühl ist? Ich denke nicht.

Von mir aus könnt ihr alle machen was ihr wollt.

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (21. April 2009)

ähmm, wenns mir nicht gut geht fahre ich nicht, weil ich es derzeit als ein hobby ansehe. 

wie gesagt es ist ne andere situation wenns um ein rennen geht. ich würde mir wahrscheinlich auch nicht die blöse geben wollen wenn ich 1 woche vor hagen schnupfen bekäme. allerdings bin ich nicht so verbissen das ich bis aufs letzte trainiere. 

ich sehe ein rennen so wie jenz. fun bei der sache haben ohne vorher zich von km zu fahren in bestimmten GA bereichen. 

denn biken soll mir in erster linie spaß machen, dashalb bin ich kein freund von monotonen fahren auf dem asphalt, denn das ist für mich training und ohne jeglichen funfaktor. ich respektiere zwar solche einheiten, aber ich glaube es kaum das sie so viel spaß machen. 

wie gesagt man bekommt keinen cent für ein gutes resultat beim rennen,  und mein ego ist groß genug auch ohne gute ergebnisse. 

es ist meine persönliche meinung.


----------



## sonic3105 (21. April 2009)

@kai
ich glaube so hat martin das nicht gemeint.


und naja mit verstand hat das glaub nicht viel zutun, an deiner stelle würde ich auch nicht aufhören zufahren. 
Genauso wenig wie ich es bei mir tun werde, hat aber weder was mit falschem ehrgeiz zutun noch mit verstand ausschalten. Wenn der Arzt mir abraten würde und gesundheitliche schäden zu erwarten wären dann würde ich nicht fahren. 
mache das allerdings von meinem gefühl abhängig und wiegesagt davon was der arzt sagt.
Noch ist es ja nicht diagnostiziert was es genau ist. Könnte auch nur der gehörgang sein. Deshalb der HNO.


----------



## eminem7905 (21. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wenn der Arzt mir abraten würde und gesundheitliche schäden zu erwarten wären dann würde ich nicht fahren.




ich würde mir nen anderen arzt suchen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ähmm, wenns mir nicht gut geht fahre ich nicht, weil ich es derzeit als ein hobby ansehe.
> 
> wie gesagt es ist ne andere situation wenns um ein rennen geht. ich würde mir wahrscheinlich auch nicht die blöse geben wollen wenn ich 1 woche vor hagen schnupfen bekäme. allerdings bin ich nicht so verbissen das ich bis aufs letzte trainiere.
> 
> ...


Wenn es mir nicht gut geht (gesundheitlich), dann fahre ich auch nicht. Das war zwar gar nicht meine Frage, aber ist schon okay 

Würde ich jetzt hier erkältet sitzen, würde ich das Rennen in Sundern abhaken- und zwar ohne Wenn und Aber! Bist du am Ende des Tages etwa ehrgeiziger als ich?

Auch ich habe mich (bislang) noch nicht an Pulswerten orientiert. Wie auch, ohne Pulsmesser am Handgelenk? Bei mir wird nicht mal die Trittfrequenz angezeigt.

Vielleicht gibt es, nur eine Vermutung meinerseits, auch Leute, die beim biken nicht auf den maximalen Adrenalinstoß aus sind, sondern aus anderen Gründen biken. Schon mal in so eine Richtung Überlegungen angestellt?

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (21. April 2009)

Also auf ein Rennen gehört für mich zumindest ein bisschen Vorbereitung dazu ,um für sich selbt und seinen Ehrgeiz einfach mal gerecht zu werden, denn der schönste Spruch den ich bisher gelesen habe ist 

EIN RENNEN FÄHRST DU IMMER GEGEN DICH SELBST

und wenn du für dich selber nunmal den Ehrgeiz hast dich zu verbessern, egal wie dann muss das jeder für sich entscheiden, ich mache beides gerne, mal Fun fahren und Training gehört für mich einfach dazu, denn ich kann mich bei so einem Rennen ganz schlecht unvorbereitet hinstellen dann kann ich es nämlich auch gleich lassen und ne Tour fahren gehen. Aber das mag jeder anders sehen.


----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> EIN RENNEN FÄHRST DU IMMER GEGEN DICH SELBST
> 
> und wenn du für dich selber nunmal den Ehrgeiz hast dich zu verbessern, egal wie dann muss das jeder für sich entscheiden, ich mache beides gerne, mal Fun fahren und Training gehört für mich einfach dazu, denn ich kann mich bei so einem Rennen ganz schlecht unvorbereitet hinstellen dann kann ich es nämlich auch gleich lassen und ne Tour fahren gehen. Aber das mag jeder anders sehen.


----------



## astral67 (21. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ähmm, wenns mir nicht gut geht fahre ich nicht, weil ich es derzeit als ein hobby ansehe.
> 
> wie gesagt es ist ne andere situation wenns um ein rennen geht. ich würde mir wahrscheinlich auch nicht die blöse geben wollen wenn ich 1 woche vor hagen schnupfen bekäme. allerdings bin ich nicht so verbissen das ich bis aufs letzte trainiere.
> 
> ...



unterschreib 

Gute Besserung, Thomas! Damit ist nicht zu spassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (21. April 2009)

@SEBASTIAN
laß uns um 16 UHR treffen...das ist besser, sonnst schaffe ich es nicht. 

also 16 uhr treffpunkt stadtgarten am parkplatz.


----------



## seppel82 (21. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @SEBASTIAN
> laß uns um 16 UHR treffen...das ist besser, sonnst schaffe ich es nicht.
> 
> also 16 uhr treffpunkt stadtgarten am parkplatz.


 
is gebongt !


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Also irgendwie geht die Woche ziemlich schnell rum...
Ich weiß auch nicht warum, aber ich empfinde das so.
Heute bei der Tour bin ich nicht dabei. 16Uhr ist ein bissl früh und alleine fahren ist sicher besser. Ein anderes Mal wieder
Sitz' heute bis kurz vor 15Uhr in der Schule- voll doof...
Aber kann man eh nix machen.

@ Wencke
Warum hast du dir am Fr. freigenommen? Da machst du dich doch nur noch mehr verrückt? Ich habe am Fr. "zum Glück" noch mal bis kurz vor 15Uhr. An dem Tag habe ich auch Sport- na super! 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ich habe heute Namenstag  Gratulationen nehme ich hiermit gerne entgegen


----------



## mistermoo (22. April 2009)

mm namenstag...

race-kralle taucht bei mir nicht auf

hast wohl so nen neumodischen kalender 

gz kaichen


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Wencke
> Warum hast du dir am Fr. freigenommen? Da machst du dich doch nur noch mehr verrückt? Ich habe am Fr. "zum Glück" noch mal bis kurz vor 15Uhr. An dem Tag habe ich auch Sport- na super!
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Ich habe heute Namenstag  Gratulationen nehme ich hiermit gerne entgegen



Glückwunsch 

Das kann ich Dir sagen, ich rechne damit, das ich die Nacht von Fr auf Sa schlecht schlafen werde, daher wollte ich den Freitag viel vorpennen und komplett relaxen  und zudem mein Rad fertig machen (sauber und so)

@Jenz
Wolltest Du nicht ausschlafen nach Deiner nächtlichen GA Tour im Studio? (falls Du überhaupt da warst *gg*)

Feinen Tag!


----------



## mistermoo (22. April 2009)

war um 12 da um 2.15 zu hause, dann die bullen angerufen, da irgendwo in den hintergärten wer meinte schlagzeug zu spielen und das nicht gerade leise (hat derjenige schon öfters die tage aber nie so spät in der nacht) dann noch bis um 4 vorm pc gesessen, da ich doch etwas zu lange geschlafen hatte

und seit 7 wieder auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> Das kann ich Dir sagen, ich rechne damit, das ich die Nacht von Fr auf Sa schlecht schlafen werde, daher wollte ich den Freitag viel vorpennen und komplett relaxen  und zudem mein Rad fertig machen (sauber und so)
> 
> Feinen Tag!


Danke schön, das ist ja lieb 

Ach so. Das ist natürlich ein Grund 
Na dann hoffe ich, dass das auch so hinhaut...

Dir auch noch einen feinen Tag,
Kai
P.S.: Zum Glück ist mein Rad nicht dreckig... 
@ Jenz
Ich habe auch noch einen anderen Namen als mein Nick im IBC


----------



## eminem7905 (22. April 2009)

boh habe ich kein bock zu arbeiten, ich glaube ich gehe gleich nach hause. 

komisches wetter heute.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> boh habe ich kein bock zu arbeiten, ich glaube ich gehe gleich nach hause.
> komisches wetter heute.


Da geht es dir ja wie mir 
Ich habe auch keine Lust mehr, muss aber noch bis kurz vor 15Uhr hier rumsitzen... :kotz:
Das Wetter ist auch ein bissl seltsam, stimmt wohl. Aber solange es trocken bleibt, ist das ja alles kein Thema.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Noch 70 Stunden  Ach nee, sollte ich ja nicht mehr schreiben, sorry, wollte niemanden verrückt machen


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2009)

Wir müssen usn ggf. heute Abend hier nochmal wegen der Fahrerei kurzschließen. Es kann sein, das Steffen ebenfalls nicht fährt :-( bzw. startet.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wir müssen usn ggf. heute Abend hier nochmal wegen der Fahrerei kurzschließen. Es kann sein, das Steffen ebenfalls nicht fährt :-( bzw. startet.


Klar, können wir machen.
Was hat Steffen denn? Viele Möglichkeiten habe ich aber nicht. Schon gar nicht, was den Biketransport angeht.
Aber werden wir ja dann sehen...

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (22. April 2009)

macht doch einfach ne liste hier drin wer wo wie fährt:

*wer:beiwemmitfährt*
jenz fährt sich selbst
sascha bei jenz
jens fährt sich selbst
wencke....
kai fährt bei uwe mit
fabian fährt wohl selbst
uwe fährt auch selbst
steffen.....

extra:

thomas fährt auch und hat 1 platz frei inkl. bike

ungeklärtes bitte aufführen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> kai fährt bei uwe mit[...]uwe fährt auch selbst


Ich würde es machen, aber woher hast du diese Informationen?

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (22. April 2009)

@thommas
kannst du mich mitnehemen nach sundern, bin nur zuschauer, oder ist der umweg zu groß für dich, spritkosten könnten wir uns teilen.


----------



## mistermoo (22. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @thommas
> kannst du mich mitnehemen nach sundern, bin nur zuschauer, oder ist der umweg zu groß für dich, spritkosten könnten wir uns teilen.



2 posts über dir lesen, thomas 1 platz frei wencke noch keinen platz somit wirds wohl dringlicher sein die fahrer inkl. gefährt nach sundern zu bekommen

@kai
hattest du doch letztes mal gesagt das uwe dich mitnimmt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> @kai
> hattest du doch letztes mal gesagt das uwe dich mitnimmt


Also ich kann mich daran nicht erinnern.  Würde es aber wie gesagt machen, kein Thema. Allerdings habe ich darüber nicht zu entscheiden...
Ich glaube aber kaum, dass es daran scheitern wird...

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2009)

Gut, wenn das so klappen könnte, wäre es lieb, wenn Thomas mich mitnehmen könnte!


----------



## tommi1223 (22. April 2009)

Also am besten ist, wie Jenz scho sagte so ne Liste, bzw das sich hier einfach ma jeder meldet und sagt wie er nach Sundern kommt oder auch nicht.

Die Listen würd ich mal so machen:

Fahrer:                          Anzahl Mitfahrer max.               Bikes max.

jenz                                 1  sascha                               1
tommi                               1   wencke                             2
Uwe ?                               ?                                          ?
Fabian?                             ?                                          ?
jens?                                 ?                                          ?

sprich jenz kann 1 Person und noch 1Bike mitnehmen, wobei das z.Z wohl Sascha sein wird?.Ich kann ebenfalls 1Person mitnehmen aber 2Bikes , da ich selbst ja keins bei hab.

Die zweite Liste wär dann , wer noch keine Mitfahrgelegenheit hat:

Kai
wencke

so und nu fröhlich schlachtfest , einwände werden eventuell angehört und ggaaaannnnzzz eventuell in betracht gezogen .

Ne jetz ma Spaß bei seite , alle melden und zwar pronto! Dann können wir das ma eben klären.


EDIT: hab wencke jetzt ma in mein Auto gepackt. Damit wären bei mir alle Sitzplätze vergeben, es gibt allerdings noch Platz für 1Bike bzw Aussrüstung  bei mir im Auto


gruß tommi


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. April 2009)

Gut, also ich habe derzeit noch keinen konkreten Plan nach Sundern zu kommen...

Kai... auf der Suche


----------



## mistermoo (22. April 2009)

bike bei thomas rein und du bei fabian oder bei jens rein bzw. wenn jens noch keinen zweiten mitnimmt könnte er ja vielleicht dich auch mit bike mitnehmen hoffe er meldet sich gleich noch


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> bike bei thomas rein und du bei fabian oder bei jens rein bzw. wenn jens noch keinen zweiten mitnimmt könnte er ja vielleicht dich auch mit bike mitnehmen hoffe er meldet sich gleich noch




Jens nimmt nur einen mit, der an der A45 inner Nähe ist und will zudem wohl schon um 8!!! da sein. Für mich also definitiv zu früh.

Status:
Um das mal aufzuklären:

Steffen hat derzeit noch seine Bremse vom Carboni inner Reparatur. Laut Aussage Klein (denk ich) soll die heute in die Post gegangen sein und spätestens Freitag da, was dann reichen würde. Ich würde trotzdem sagen, das wir sicherrheitsshalber Plan B zumindest planen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Status:
> Um das mal aufzuklären:
> 
> Steffen hat derzeit noch seine Bremse vom Carboni inner Reparatur. Laut Aussage Klein (denk ich) soll die heute in die Post gegangen sein und spätestens Freitag da, was dann reichen würde. Ich würde trotzdem sagen, das wir sicherrheitsshalber Plan B zumindest planen.


8 Uhr ist natürlich eine Ansage... 
Aber da er eh nur an der Autobahn abholt, ist das wohl keine Option...
Ich habe schon gedacht, Steffen würde aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht starten. Somit besteht natürlich die Hoffnung, dass er doch mitkommt *hoff*
Für den Fall das nicht, sollte allerdings ein Plan B in der Schublade, das ist richtig

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> 8 Uhr ist natürlich eine Ansage...
> Aber da er eh nur an der Autobahn abholt, ist das wohl keine Option...
> Ich habe schon gedacht, Steffen würde aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht starten. Somit besteht natürlich die Hoffnung, dass er doch mitkommt *hoff*
> Für den Fall das nicht, sollte allerdings ein Plan B in der Schublade, das ist richtig
> ...




Nee, der is fit. Zumindest kam ein "alles wird gut" grad per sms. Also stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt, ich habe ihm sogar meine Seven als Ersatz angeboten....

Plan B ist immer Anmach, gut, wenns hinterher anders läuft


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee, der is fit. Zumindest kam ein "alles wird gut" grad per sms. Also stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt, ich habe ihm sogar meine Seven als Ersatz angeboten....
> 
> Plan B ist immer Anmach, gut, wenns hinterher anders läuft


Na das klingt doch gut 
Kannst ihm ja schreiben, dass ich auch noch eine Hayes Sole hier rumliegen habe. Sole ist ein sehr treffender Name für diese Bremse. Man könnte nämlich auf diese Bremse auch gleich verzichten und mit der Sohle bremsen     

Ich hoffe, dass es anders läuft 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (22. April 2009)

@Kai

ich kann dich naturlich mit nehmen.
Nur mit dem Rad müsssen wir mal schaun, das past bei mir nicht mehr.
Ein Freund (Martin aus Ennepetal) von mir fährt auch noch mit dem Auto also irgendwie bekommen wir dich und dei Rad da schon hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (22. April 2009)

Guten tag zusammen, melde mich dann auch mal zu Wort, also jenz nimmt mich dann mit wenn ich das jetzt richtig geelsen habe.

So mein rad ist dann jetzt soweit Startklar, knarzende kurbel kam nicht von der kurbel, sondern sind meine Pedalen nach 1000 km die Lager im A....
Meine Kette wurde ein Glied enfernt weil sie sich ein wenig gelängt hat in sage und schreibe 500 Km.
dazu Lagerspiel eingestellt und ein defekten Sender vom Sigma tacho getauscht. Und das  fürfür 0 euro das nenn ich dann mal Service .

da hab ich den Jungs dann gleich mal was für die Kaffee kasse gegeben.
vorallem weil es so kurzfristig gemacht wurde.... 
Daumenhoch für ZEG


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> .
> 
> da hab ich den Jungs dann gleich mal was für die Kaffee kasse gegeben.
> vorallem weil es so kurzfristig gemacht wurde....
> Daumenhoch für ZEG



*gähn

1,5 Stunde Heia gemacht 

Ich nehm mal an, Du warst bei Markgraf 

Ja, die sind super!!!! 

Mein Baby kommt erst Freitag in die Wanne und auffe Decke im Flur zur "Checkung" und Pflege  

Toi Toi Toi, nach knapp 900km mit dem Stumpy noch keine Quengeleien bis getz, mal sehen...

So....Awz kommt ;-)


----------



## eminem7905 (22. April 2009)

hallo bin ich noch da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
1 platz frei und 1 bike kann bei mir mit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
danke das ich da oben ignoriert wurde 


so, kleine trail such tour hinter uns gebracht, und wieder 3 geile trails gefunden, der eine sogar mit einem eingebuten sprung, den man aber umfahren kann. 

38,32km
765HM
14er schnitt, mit olli, der macht sich also


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2009)

@Kai

Schöne Grüße vom Stolli  Er wünscht uns allen viel Erfolg in Sundern und erwartet, das wir heile wiederkommen. Ich hab ihm versprochen, mich nicht zu schrotten  und er hofft, bald mal her zu kommen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. April 2009)

So, ich war heute wie geplant noch mal kurz unterwegs. Rauf nach Voerde, wieder zurück nach Hause (zu kalt), langes Trikot an und über die L699 übern Wengeberg.
Ergebnis:
Ein "Cut" am Knie 
Bike ist noch heile, Trikot auch, nur die Haut hat ein bisschen was abgekriegt (am Arm auch minimal). Behindert mich aber nicht, ließ nur meinen Puls schlagartig und kurzzeitig in die Höhe schnellen, sonst geht's 


Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> @Kai
> ich kann dich naturlich mit nehmen.
> Nur mit dem Rad müsssen wir mal schaun, das past bei mir nicht mehr.
> Ein Freund (Martin aus Ennepetal) von mir fährt auch noch mit dem Auto also irgendwie bekommen wir dich und dei Rad da schon hin.



Das ist ja lieb.
Als ich fortging, war die Frage, ob ich nach Sundern komme, jetzt habe ich sogar Auswahl  Die Hauptsache ist für mich, dass ich in Sundern am Start stehen kann. Allerdings gebe ich offen und ehrlich zu, es lieber so zu machen, wie eigentlich geplant. Also mit Steffen und Wencke hinfahren. Sollte das allerdings nicht gehen, komme ich gerne auf das Angebot zurück 


apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Schöne Grüße vom Stolli  Er wünscht uns allen viel Erfolg in Sundern und erwartet, das wir heile wiederkommen. Ich hab ihm versprochen, mich nicht zu schrotten  und er hofft, bald mal her zu kommen.


Wer ist Stolli?  Kleiner Joke  Das ist ja lieb.

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ein "Cut" am Knie
> Bike ist noch heile, Trikot auch, nur die Haut hat ein bisschen was abgekriegt (am Arm auch minimal). Behindert mich aber nicht, ließ nur meinen Puls schlagartig und kurzzeitig in die Höhe schnellen, sonst geht's




 Boah Kai!

Siehse, genau aus dem Grund wollt ich nimmer aufs Bike die Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Boah Kai!
> 
> Siehse, genau aus dem Grund wollt ich nimmer aufs Bike die Woche


Es ist doch gar nix passiert 
Hab wieder einen für die Galerie rausgehauen, sonst nix. Mir geht es aber gut und ich sehe keinen Grund, auf einen Start in Sundern zu verzichten.
Es behindert mich ja nicht, ist nur ein kleiner Kratzer...
Sich deshalb dieses Superwetter entgehen zu lassen, sehe ich gar nicht ein 

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (23. April 2009)

guten morgäään

also wenn das weiterhin mit dem wetter so launisch bleibt könnte es wohl auch wieder auf ne sauparty am samstag hinauslaufen, klamottenwahl wird entsprechend schwierig


----------



## apoptygma (23. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> guten morgäään
> 
> also wenn das weiterhin mit dem wetter so launisch bleibt könnte es wohl auch wieder auf ne sauparty am samstag hinauslaufen, klamottenwahl wird entsprechend schwierig



Wieso launisch?

Hier hats heute morgen nen wenig genieselt bei gefühlten 5,5 Grad ohne Sonnenaufgang 

Für Samstag is super Wetter und ansich schon zu warm angesagt, also keine Panik 

@Jenz
8:00 Uhr bei mir....besser 7:50 Uhr, wenn Steffen schneller aus EN mit Kai da ist.


----------



## olli79 (23. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hallo bin ich noch da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 1 platz frei und 1 bike kann bei mir mit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> danke das ich da oben ignoriert wurde
> 
> ...


 
moin waren sehr geile trails die wir gefunden haben mal schauen wann ich wieder aufs bike komme


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> 8:00 Uhr bei mir....besser 7:50 Uhr, wenn Steffen schneller aus EN mit Kai da ist.


Du sagst es: *WENN* 
Wenn nicht, tue ich aber alles, es so aussehen zu lassen, als würde mich keine Schuld treffen...
Nee, ich werde das schon hinkriegen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (23. April 2009)

n'abend wollt mich nur mal wieder blicken lassen..

also ich kann leider niemanden mitnehmen.. bin aber selbst versorgt danke..
Bike gerad nochmal bisschen durchgeschaut weil ich sonst net mehr zu komme..
schaltauge ersatzschlauch und kettenschloss werden wol auch mitfahren  
noch jemand ne Idee was ich so einpacken könnte/sollte ( für mein CANYON ) KAI vlt?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> n'abend wollt mich nur mal wieder blicken lassen..
> 
> also ich kann leider niemanden mitnehmen.. bin aber selbst versorgt danke..
> Bike gerad nochmal bisschen durchgeschaut weil ich sonst net mehr zu komme..
> ...


Freut mich, daste in Sachen Sundern versorgst bist, finde ich gut, brauche ich mir ja keine Sorgen zu machen.

Hmmm, was könnteste für dein _*CANYON*_ noch mitnehmen? Für alle Fälle rate ich eindringlich dazu, einen Ersatzrahmen mitzunehmen (frag mal Uwe, der kennt bei Canyon den Trail an der Warteschlange vorbei, sonst wird das ja bis Sundern 2010 nix mehr...). Belastet wenig und kann nie schaden.
Wenn du einen Ersatzschlauch dabei hast, würde ich auch an eine Luftpumpe zu denken. In diesem Fall ist auf das passende Ventil zu achten. Da du ja schon ein Kettenschloss dabei hast, solltest du eigentlich für die gröbsten Sachen gerüstet sein. Man kann sich ja auch nicht auf Alles einstellen und bevor man zu viel mitschleppt und vollgepackt wie sone türkische Oma in Sundern aufschlägt, ist es besser, sich nur gegen die nötigsten Pannen, die bei einem _*CANYON *_ einfach hin und wieder passieren können, zu wappnen, um eine zu große Belastung einfach zu vermeiden- muss ja nicht sein 
Son Rahmenwechsel geht natürlich ein bisschen schneller, wenn die Ersatzgabel schon montiert ist. So kann man sich auch unnötige Arbeit sparen. Den LRS schon zu montieren, kann ich bei deinem _*CANYON*_ nicht empfehlen, weil du ja auch noch den Reifen wechseln musst, dafür musst du den LRS ja dann wieder ausbauen, wie doof  Von daher kannst dir den auch so "lose" auf den Rücken schnallen...

In diesem Sinne alles Gute für Sundern 
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2009)

Guten Morgäääähn 

Hatte ich erwähnt, das ich frei habe heute....natürlich is man da um 6 wach 

Egal.....ich werde nachher, wenn die Sonne rum is, noch ne kleine geschmeidige Runde draussen drehen, gucken, ob nix klappert


----------



## mistermoo (24. April 2009)

morgäään

denk dran mit die fett nich sparsam sein...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Die Sonne lacht vom Himmel, das Wochenende ist nah, die Nervosität hält langsam Einzug.
Ich muss jetzt erstmal noch inne Schule, wie doof... 
Aber na ja, geht auch vorbei, wobei sich der Freitag auch gerne mal in alle Ewigkeiten hinzieht... Heute steht mal wieder nur Müll auf dem Stundenplan. Aber na ja, mit mir kann man es ja machen.

Euch allen einen letzten schönen Tag 
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (24. April 2009)

morgen, 
ich habe heute nen kurzen, dann geht es bowlen 

wie schaut es jetzt mit morgen aus, würde gerne mitfahren, gibt es noch irgendwo plätze frei, oder muss ich mit eigenem auto anreisen???

wo trifft ihr euch bzw. wann fahrt ihr los????


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> morgen,
> ich habe heute nen kurzen, dann geht es bowlen
> 
> wie schaut es jetzt mit morgen aus, würde gerne mitfahren, gibt es noch irgendwo plätze frei, oder muss ich mit eigenem auto anreisen???
> ...



Wie es bis getz aussieht, hat Thomas noch nen Platz frei, da Steffens Bremse wohl spätestens heute kommt und angebaut wird.

Wir treffen uns (Steffen/Kai/Jenz/Sascha und ich) um ca. 8 Uhr hier bei mir, da es ja mehr oder minder inner Nähe der AB is. Steffen holt Kai zu halb8 ab, danach kommen sie her, Jenz holt Sascha ab und kommt hiernach auch her, wie Thomas das dann handhabt, müssteste ihn mal anschreiben.

Ich bin getz gleich ersma die Ruhe am See ausnutzen.


----------



## mistermoo (24. April 2009)

so der sommer kann kommen am letzten aller tage vor dem rennen

gestern mein cheffe so: rennt an mir vorbei... 

er "looser, looser"
ich "häh, wat!"
er "ja wat war los die tage keine verträge"
ich so zu ihm "äh ja hatte ich frei vielleicht, mal nachdenken und so??"
er "oh ja dann, vielleicht heute looser *läuft grinsend weiter*"
ich rufe ihm nach "na mal sehen wer heute abend der looser ist"

abends noch was anderes mit ihm geklärt und zum abschied noch einen gedrückt "bäm, meisten abschlüsse der region" "das wird wohl dann teuer für dich mit essen und so!"
er "shit ok aber nicht mehr als 50 euro pro person"
ich "also die suppe im art manche wäre da schon mal abgedeckt"
er "grml, ja ok"

so muss ein tag sein

PS: bremsen gereinigt und quietschen jetzt wie ne ganze horde mäuse in der microwelle (nicht bildlich vorstellen bitte)

somit brauch ich keine hupe/tröte mehr, ihr hört mich im windschatten anbremsen hrhr 

bremsenqietschen


----------



## eminem7905 (24. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> PS: bremsen gereinigt und quietschen jetzt wie ne ganze horde mäuse in der microwelle (nicht bildlich vorstellen bitte)



hmmmmmm.......   mäuse zerplatzen in der microwelle.


----------



## mistermoo (24. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hmmmmmm.......   mäuse zerplatzen in der microwelle.



vorher qietschen die aber wenns denen warm wird...

maniac manson (flugzeug teil um die stewardes abzulenken) ok war vor deiner zeit und war nen hamster


----------



## Flybooumi (24. April 2009)

Hey @ all

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern für Sunden viel Erfolg morgen.

@fabian 

Dir besonders Top 100 iss pflicht


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> maniac manson (flugzeug teil um die stewardes abzulenken) ok war vor deiner zeit und war nen hamster



 C64 rulez

So, von meiner letzten Ausfahrt zurück. Ich stelle fest, es wird warm :-( Mist. Na ja....schauen wir mal. Wenn ich Pech habe muss ich mir heute noch ne neue Sattelklemme organisieren :-(, entweder ist der sechskant dull oder die Klemme . Mussich glaich mal sehen.

Ja, wegen der Abfahrt morgen....Problem is, ichn muss mich da nach Steffen richten, was heisst, wenn der erst zu 8 hier los will, werd ich hier erst zu 8 loskommen. ICh mach mich ma schlau.


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2009)

Flybooumi schrieb:


> Hey @ all
> 
> Wünsche allen Teilnehmern für Sunden viel Erfolg morgen.
> 
> ...




Danke 

Ich hoff ja auch auf ne super Zeit von Fabian, so isses ja nicht 

Ach, ich hoff einfach mal, das wir a) alle ins Ziel und b) heile da ankommen, alles andere is "on top"


----------



## seppel82 (24. April 2009)

ich wünsche allen startern in sundern viel erfolg und ein unfall-/pannenfreies rennen. macht unserem treat keine schande 

p.s. ich hab URLAUB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ich wünsche allen startern in sundern viel erfolg und ein unfall-/pannenfreies rennen. macht unserem treat keine schande
> 
> p.s. ich hab URLAUB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Danke 

Mir geht der Arsch so auf Grundeis, das glaubst Du gar nicht 

Wir haben noch nen 30er Startplatz frei mein Guter


----------



## sonic3105 (24. April 2009)

Danke für die Glückwünsche.

Genau heile ankommen ist das erste und schnell das zweite, wir werden sehen wie es läuft.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach, ich hoff einfach mal, das wir a) alle ins Ziel und b) heile da ankommen, alles andere is "on top"


Na ja, ne... Also ein bisschen mehr als nur ankommen wäre schon was feines, so ist es ja nicht 


Flybooumi schrieb:


> Hey @ all
> Wünsche allen Teilnehmern für Sunden viel Erfolg morgen.


Das ist ja lieb, Danke schön 
Ob Glück besser gewesen wäre, weiß ich spätestens morgen gegen 13Uhr


seppel82 schrieb:


> ich wünsche allen startern in sundern viel erfolg und ein unfall-/pannenfreies rennen. macht unserem treat keine schande


Danke schön 
Wie oben schon erwähnt, ist aber Glück vielleicht auch gar nicht so verkehrt... Na ja, schauen wir einfach mal 
Ein unfall- und pannenfreies Rennen wünsche ich mir auch- und natürlich allen anderen Teilnehmer, vorrangig denen aus meinem Team.

Um es ganz ehrlich zu sagen, bin ich derzeit GAR NICHT in Rennstimmung  Irgendwie kommt Sundern dieses Jahr zu früh. Von mir aus könnte man das Rennen auch noch ein bissl nach hinten schieben. Genau erklären kann ich es nicht. Aber ändert ja alles nichts, morgen geht es zur Sache 

Gruß und allen schon mal ein wunderschönes, erstes Rennwochenende (zumindest für diese Saison, für einige aber auch in ihrem bisherigen Leben),
Kai


----------



## seppel82 (24. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Mir geht der Arsch so auf Grundeis, das glaubst Du gar nicht
> 
> Wir haben noch nen 30er Startplatz frei mein Guter


 
hab nur leider an diesem wochenende meinen fahrtechnik-kurs in witten...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2009)

Mail von Sundern-Veranstalter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wege sind größtenteils neu geschottert. Das bedeutet: Es gibt immer wieder mal spitze Steine. Bitte packt Euch Ersatzschläuche ein.


Hmmm okay...

Kai


----------



## Unrest (24. April 2009)

Wieso hast ud das per Mail gekriegt und ich nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wieso hast ud das per Mail gekriegt und ich nicht?


Da fragste den Falschen 
Nimm genug Ersatzschläuche mit, die haben große Teile neu geschottert...  Hast aber nix verpasst 
Kriegst gleich eine PN 

Gruß Kai


----------



## bikechris38 (24. April 2009)

Ich wünsche allen Sundern-Fahrern.....

......auf jeden Fall viel Spass in Sundern und das Ihr Eure Ziele erreicht. Keinen materiellen Schaden habt und gesund wieder nach Hause kommt.


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wieso hast ud das per Mail gekriegt und ich nicht?




Ich habs auch nicht bekommen, tröste Dich  und mir von Thomas schicken lassen.

Die mails sind wohl die Nacht rausgegangen, nur wohl nicht an uns 

Und..."neu gechottert (dummund dusselig geschottert)..nehmt Ersatzschläuche mit" is echt der Kracher *ggg 

Gut, wenn ich ich Glückhabe, kann das vielleicht für mich mit meinen Albert und dem Nic nen paar Plätze gut machen, wenn ich die "tauschenden" überhol *haha


----------



## sonic3105 (24. April 2009)

ich hab keine platz für nen schlauch ;-)
und vorallem das übermässige gewicht wo ich doch eh schon das SAU schwere Bulls die berge hochfahren muss.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ich hab keine platz für nen schlauch ;-)
> und vorallem das übermässige gewicht wo ich doch eh schon das SAU schwere Bulls die berge hochfahren muss.


Ah ärgerlich, aber son Schlauch wiegt doch nur ~100g  Aber ich verstehe schon die Ironie. Na ja, wenn du ganz lieb bitte bitte sagst schmeiß ich dir son Ding zu, wenn ich dich am Streckenrand stehen sehe 

Gruß Kai
P.S.. Ich seh grad, noch gut 18h, wa?


----------



## sonic3105 (24. April 2009)

Das war aber kein scherz, denke werde keinen mitnehmen.
weil die Pumpe bekomm ich nicht unter.
Naja es wird schon schief gehen, und ich bin mal ehrlich. wernn der Platzt ist das rennen eh gelaufen. Weil auf 30KM anfangen Schlauch zu Tauschen bringt bis auf ne angenehmere Rückreise wohl nixmehr.

@kai
 welch Ironie in meinem Beitrag, 
Zuschmeissen?? ???? dachte du wolltest vor mir fahren.


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Das war aber kein scherz, denke werde keinen mitnehmen.
> weil die Pumpe bekomm ich nicht unter.
> Naja es wird schon schief gehen, und ich bin mal ehrlich. wernn der Platzt ist das rennen eh gelaufen. Weil auf 30KM anfangen Schlauch zu Tauschen bringt bis auf ne angenehmere Rückreise wohl nixmehr.
> 
> ...



Die Pumpe geht innen Trinkrucksack oder hinten ins Trikot. Wie gesagt, ich mach das echt davon abhängig, wann es wenn passiert. Aber ich gehe erstmal von "gar nicht" aus *hoff


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Das war aber kein scherz, denke werde keinen mitnehmen.
> weil die Pumpe bekomm ich nicht unter.
> Naja es wird schon schief gehen, und ich bin mal ehrlich. wernn der Platzt ist das rennen eh gelaufen. Weil auf 30KM anfangen Schlauch zu Tauschen bringt bis auf ne angenehmere Rückreise wohl nixmehr.
> 
> ...


Mutig mutig, sag ich mal.
Klar, das Rennen ist ansich gelaufen, wenn der Schlauch kaputt geht, aber deshalb aufgeben? Ne ne, so geht es ja nicht...
Dass das bis auf eine angenehme Rückreise nix bringt, ist natürlich nicht falsch, aber trotzdem. Was willste da in der Pampa rumstehen? 
Ironie, weil dir ein Schlauch zu schwer ist.
Ja, zuschmeissen. Nach meinen Informationen startest du vor mir. Wie das alles morgen läuft, kann ich dir nicht sagen... Aber ich verrate ja nix Neues, wenn ich behaupte, dass ich auf eine "gute" Zeit aus bin, oder?

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Bin dann mal noch mal unnerwegs- ABSCHLUSSTRAINING 
Werde einfach noch eine kleine Runde drehen und vermehrt auf meine TF achten. Wirklich schnell wird es aufgrund der Temperaturen nicht werden, denke ich mal.
Bis späder


----------



## Unrest (24. April 2009)

Ich wünsch euch allen Hals und Beinbruch und mir natürlich viel Glück! 

Scherz bei Seite:
Mit ein wenig umsicht sollte auch spitzer Schotter kein Problem sein.
Und wenns mir meine 480g Ignitors durchsticht, ist nicht viel Gummi da, dass die Luft hält. Ich bin irgendwie doof mit Flyweight-Schläuchen zu fahren, aber es wird schon gutgehen. 

Wir sehen uns dann morgen!


Gruß,
Michael

PS: Bei dem Pech in der letzten Woche (dicker Sturz, Durschlag mit Beule hinten und heute ein Knutschen einer Laterne mitm Schlüsselbein), kann es morgen nur klappen! xD


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Mit ein wenig umsicht sollte auch spitzer Schotter kein Problem sein.
> Und wenns mir meine 480g Ignitors durchsticht, ist nicht viel Gummi da, dass die Luft hält. Ich bin irgendwie doof mit Flyweight-Schläuchen zu fahren, aber es wird schon gutgehen.
> 
> Wir sehen uns dann morgen!
> ...


Dass das irgendwie pannenfrei abläuft, hoffe ich doch sehr.
Ich habe wie gesagt xx light Schläuche und hoffe einfach das beste.

Wir sehen uns dann morgen (hoffentlich nicht am Streckenrand)

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Oh, das klingt ja mal gar nicht gut 
Ich habe vorgestern auch noch eine kleine Nachhilfestunde in der Botanik genommen. Aber ist nicht viel passiert, ein bissl Schwund ist halt immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2009)

@Kai
Abfahrtszeit ab 7:00 bei Dir. Wir haben vorverlegt! Also hab deine Kiste bitte zu 7 Uhr teilzerlegt (VR raus)


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> PS: Bei dem Pech in der letzten Woche (dicker Sturz, Durschlag mit Beule hinten und heute ein Knutschen einer Laterne mitm Schlüsselbein), kann es morgen nur klappen! xD



Ohweia!!!!

Dann vor allem Dir ein gesundes Durchkommen, halt die Hagener (sorry...Hohenlimburger ) Fahne oben 

Bis morgen!


----------



## Unrest (24. April 2009)

Latürnich! =)

Mit Mobilat und einem Hang zum Masochismus halt ich das Flammentrikot in Ehren! =)

Wie ich feststelle, fahren die meisten Leute gegen 7 los... Ihr, der Metzker, ich...


Wie waren eure Startnummern noch gleich?

<- 1222


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Latürnich! =)
> 
> Mit Mobilat und einem Hang zum Masochismus halt ich das Flammentrikot in Ehren! =)
> 
> ...




1252 ich
1279 Kai
1280 Jenz

Sascha weiss ich getz grad nicht , der is im ersten Block. Fabi hab ich grad auch nicht im Kopp....


----------



## sonic3105 (24. April 2009)

meine wenigkeit Startet mit 1066


Hoffe ebenfalls auf ein Pannenfreies Rennen, für mich und natürlich fairer weise für alle anderen auch. denn so will ja keiner gewinnen. LOL


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> meine wenigkeit Startet mit 1066
> 
> 
> Hoffe ebenfalls auf ein Pannenfreies Rennen, für mich und natürlich fairer weise für alle anderen auch. denn so will ja keiner gewinnen. LOL



Ich schätz ma, das Jenz Dir dann noch Bescheid sagt, wann er bei Dir is. Ich mutmaße mal so zu 7:10


----------



## sonic3105 (24. April 2009)

Ich werd mich mit ihm gleich mal eben kurz schliessen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Abfahrtszeit ab 7:00 bei Dir. Wir haben vorverlegt! Also hab deine Kiste bitte zu 7 Uhr teilzerlegt (VR raus)


*notier*
*WeckerschwerenHerzensnochmalzurückdrehunddenAbendsomitnochfrüheralseigentlichgeplantbeend*
Na ja, ist ja kein Problem. Muss ich meinen süßen A*** halt noch ein bissl eher aus dem Bett heben.
Ich fänd es total toll, wenn ich kurz angerufen werde, sollte ich morgen früh im Forum nicht online sein 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Heißt aber für mich, dass Steffens Bremse eingetroffen ist, was natürlich zu begrüßen ist


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> *Ich fänd es total toll, wenn ich kurz angerufen werde, sollte ich morgen früh im Forum nicht online sein
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Heißt aber für mich, dass Steffens Bremse eingetroffen ist, was natürlich zu begrüßen ist




Jup, mache ich 

Ja, die Bremse is seit gestern wohl schon drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Jup, mache ich
> 
> Ja, die Bremse is seit gestern wohl schon drauf.


Ich gebe mein Bestes, dass es nicht nötig ist, aber versichern kann ich es zu dieser "Tages"zeit nicht... 

Na das ist doch super  Dann kann Sundern ja jetzt kommen. Sind ja auch nur noch gut 15h... *UhrsehrgutimBlickhab*

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2009)

So, ich werde gleich versuchen, Heia zu machen 

*seufz 

Und ich hab noch keine Sachen zusammengesammelt für morgen. Aber da ich davon ausgehe, das ich eh um 5 aufstehe......

Habt ne gute Nacht....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, ich werde gleich versuchen, Heia zu machen
> 
> *seufz
> 
> ...


Du auch.
Mach dir keinen Kopp, das wird ganz toll morgen, ehrlich 
Und wenn nicht, wovon ICH nicht ausgehe- wir sind bei dir, alle, ok fast 
Ich war gerade noch eben beim "Familienfriseur", Leichtbau, wohin das Auge blickt. Ergebnisse seht ihr ja dann morgen, ne 

Gute Nacht,
Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (24. April 2009)

hoi ihrs, so abend runde gedreht um ein wenig die beine locker zu bekommen von den arbeitstagen, lecker nudeln gegessen

wollte hier um 7 los um dann gegen 7.20-7.30 bei sascha und ca. 7.50 bei wencke zu sein, nur keinen stress hier

wünsche jetzt schon allen die mitfahren viel glück und keine pannen (zudem thomas fährt selbst ja nicht, somit ist der plattenpapst im ruhestand für dieses rennen) werde aber sicherheitshalber noch 2 schläuche einpacken warum auch immer.......

achso quietschen ist weg, dafür bremswirkung am hinterrad 30 prozent, somit kann ich am hang eh nur runterballern, einfach auf die bremsen und gut ist


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2009)

Also ich wollte morgen nicht vor 11 los, habe aber wohl keine Wahl... 
Na ja, muss man wohl so hinnehmen dann.

Wir sehen uns ja morgen dann ganz früh...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

Erste......Morgääähn!

Boah is das früh 

Aufsteheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!

Oder muss ich tatsächlich wecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (25. April 2009)

ich glaub ich dreh mich nochmal um inne kiste

leichengeruch liegt in der luft....


----------



## tommi1223 (25. April 2009)

Morgen, also irgendwie ich weiss nicht, vie zu Früh. Hab irgendwie dat gefühl ich müsst mir selbst nen Vogel zeigen, freiwillig so früh aufstehen, und dat am Samstag , normal is das nich . Naja ich sach denn ma bis gleich, und leg mich noch ma nen bissken Pennen, hab ja nen fixes Auto .


tommi


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ich glaub ich dreh mich nochmal um inne kiste
> 
> leichengeruch liegt in der luft....



Kein Wort zum entzückenden Weckdienst, der Dir Deinen Liter Iso schon fertig gemacht hat......DU SACK????!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. April 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Muschis... 

RENNTAG! 
Früh aufstehen gehört dazu, wie Messer und Gabel zum Essen, wenn es nicht gerade Suppe gibt.

Erstmal weiter wach werden, ich zitter... 
Gruß Kai
P.S.: @ Wencke
Dass ich wach bin, sollte jetzt nicht heißen dass ich deine Stimme nicht hören will, ne 
Boah, Punkktlandung!


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: @ Wencke
> Dass ich wach bin, sollte jetzt nicht heißen dass ich deine Stimme nicht hören will, ne
> Boah, Punkktlandung!







Na Du bist ja getz wach und ich hol getz nicht das Handy aus meinem Schlafgemach...bei Dir ist jede Minute bares wert . Boah wehe Steffi is nicht pünktlich.

Status: Ich muss mal frühstücken langsam


----------



## tommi1223 (25. April 2009)

Ich bin da scho weiter :

Status: Der erste doppelte Espresso is drin , der zweite folgt gleich, und dat Müsli is auch scho fast verpuzt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na Du bist ja getz wach und ich hol getz nicht das Handy aus meinem Schlafgemach...bei Dir ist jede Minute bares wert . Boah wehe Steffi is nicht pünktlich.
> Status: Ich muss mal frühstücken langsam


Was soll das denn heißen? 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

9 Grad bereits in Sundern....ich fürchte...das wird warm heute.

Ich bin mal gespannt, die sagen ja Gewitterrisiko voraus, aber auf Einzelschicksale wird ja wohl keine Rücksicht genommen


----------



## eminem7905 (25. April 2009)

bin wach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bin wach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Schrei doch nicht so  

Dir auch einen wunderschönen guten Morgen 
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

Ui, meine Ma entwickelt mütterliche Gefühle:

O.Ton!

"Viel Erfolg - Kämpf - Aber das tust Du ja sowieso!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. April 2009)

Mir wünscht man in weiser Voraussicht einfach nur Glück... 

Bis gleich
Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (25. April 2009)

Hallo und Guten morgen zusammen.
ich werde mich mal rnter zu mienem Bulls bewegen und noch ne Runde beten.
#LAch
Wir sehen uns später.


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

Ich würd grad gern umfallen und sterben...na ja


----------



## astral67 (25. April 2009)

Erster back!

Auto ausgeladen, Waschmaschine angeschmissen und Wanne voll. 
Boah! War das mal geil...
Hat mir Spass gemacht mit Euch zu Fahren 
Bis zum nächsten Mal...

@Thomas: meine tarnfleckige Workouthose und blaue Fleecejacke hol ich mir beizeiten mal ab. Oder Jenz bringt die vielleicht zur CTF mit?

Gruss,
Jens


----------



## sonic3105 (25. April 2009)

zweiter
freue mich darüber das unsere Starter alle heile und gut ins Zie gekommen sind.
Ausser Uwe, echt blöde mit deinem Platten.

Mit dem Ergebniss können wir sicher alle Zufrieden sein.
Also dann euch allen noch nen schönen Abend.


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

Dritte 

Zurück sind wir, und was das wichtigste ist, alle heil, alle ohne Pannen und Verletzungen.

Die Jungs haben tolle Zeiten abgespult, Jenz war so nett und hat mich rote Laterne ins Ziel begleitet  Aber...ich habe noch nen paar hinter mir gelassen, das is die Hauptsache.

Ich bin zufrieden, vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, das ich bis Mai letzten Jahres fast 10 Jahre nicht mal im Ansatz Sport getrieben habe 

Dank auch an Sascha...das tat echt gut  und unsere Supporter Martin  und Thomas 

Ich bin stolz auf Euch alle, das war so geil!!!!! Jetzt knallen hier die Endorphine raus, hab Euch lieb  (ich hab die geilste Truppe der Welt gefunden)

So, ich will Wanne, geschlafen hab ich grad im Auto schon 

Bis später!!!!


----------



## sonic3105 (25. April 2009)

So, und ab in die Wanne gehe ich jetzt auch anchdem ich die Nudeln vertilgt habe.
jep so sehe ich das auch tolle Truppe tolle Stimmung und es macht immer wieder Spass mit euch zufahren.


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

Gut, wenn alle in meiner AK mitgefahren sind (was ich nicht glaube) bin ich 16 von 41 in meiner AK geworden. Aber auch 16 von 30 wär schon der Kracher für mich *lach. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. April 2009)

Ich will zum Rennen/meinem Ergebnis heute gar nicht mehr viele Worte verlieren. Ich muss das alles erstmal ein wenig sacken lassen, mir einen Überblick verschaffen und werde mich zu gegebener Zeit dann äußern 
Gut, "interne Teamwertung" ist gewonnen (als Jüngster aber auch sone Art "Pflicht", wa), auch wenn ich ein etwas schlechtes Gewissen habe. Erst bremse ich Fabian, dann, mittlerweile warm gefahren, setze ich mich von ihm ab. Das war natürlich nicht so sportlich von mir, sorry Fabian  Aber ich habe einfach auch den Überblick verloren. Ich habe dich irgendwann nicht mehr gesehen und mich dann gefragt, ob ich warten sollte oder ob ich vielleicht noch Druck nach vorne machen sollte. Irgendwann hat sich letzteres dann durchgesetzt. Ich dachte im Ziel auch, dass mich Sascha geschlagen hätte. Ich bin ja gegen Mitte des Rennens an ihn ran- und vorbeigefahren, wurde aber in einem der folgenden Downhills wieder kassiert und habe ihn ab da nicht mehr gesehen... Als Martin dann sagte, ich sei 2. vom Team war die Sache für mich klar... Verwundert stellte ich dann fest, dass Sascha kurze Zeit später im "Zielzelt" eintraf.
Im Nachhinein war es aber ansich wieder ein ganz gutes Rennen. Die Krafteinteilung ist mir gut gelungen, auf ein Warmfahren werde ich wohl so schnell nicht wieder verzichten und alles ist gut. 
Es freut mich ganz besonders, dass wir mit einer Ausnahme alle sturz- und defektfrei durchgekommen sind und ich würde sagen auf ein Neues in 2010 

Soviel erstmal von mir,
für obigen Text übernehme ich KEINE Gewähr!

Bis später mal,
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

Ich habe getz einen Pulsgurt zuviel....alle Sigma Besitzer bitte melden (könnte das Fabi´s sein????)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> zweiter
> freue mich darüber das unsere Starter alle heile und gut ins Zie gekommen sind.
> Ausser Uwe, echt blöde mit deinem Platten.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mal mein Tacho ausgewertet und der Defekt hat mir gut 5,5 min gekostet.


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich hab mal mein Tacho ausgewertet und der Defekt hat mir gut 5,5 min gekostet.



Ich hab schon gehört...schade das man sich nicht nochmal sprechen konnte. Doof das.

Deine 5,5 wegen Panne waren meine 5,5 auf den letzten beiden Abfahrten, die ich getragen habe


----------



## sonic3105 (25. April 2009)

sag mal wo habt ihr die ergebnisse gelesen?? 
Stehen die schon Online?? Konnte noch nix finden.
@kai du bist die Steile rechts Kurve innen gefahren und ich aussen, da zwei andere vor mir die kurve nicht geschafft haben dank des Schotters habe ich dann den berg ein gutes Stück geschoben.
Aber denke auchso wäre es schwer geworden dran zubleiben?? Obwohl dann wohl die Kopfsache mitgespielt hätte.
Aber mein fazit ist das ich erstmal Zufrieden bin mit dem geleisteten.


----------



## Tasher82 (25. April 2009)

@Wencke 

ja ist meiner.. wollt nur mal sehen ob ihr aufgepasst habt  hehe

@Kai

alles easy .. hast mich nicht gebremst am anfang.. hab auf dem strassenstück schon gemerkt das die Beien heut netdie besten waren..
war quasi nur ein antesten vor den Bergen..
hatte auf den zwieten Teil gehofft bei den abfahrten was zu reissen aber die waren so schlecht befahrbar das es so richtig schnell auch net ging leider..

56 max. Speed   naja .. aber zumindest erste Drittel  hehe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> sag mal wo habt ihr die ergebnisse gelesen??
> Stehen die schon Online?? Konnte noch nix finden.
> Aber mein fazit ist das ich erstmal Zufrieden bin mit dem geleisteten.



Nee, da is noch nix online  Das is immer noch vonner Liste geklöppelt.  Da war schon abzusehen, würde ich sagen, das keine 600 gestartet sind , denn soooo viele werden nicht mehr hinter mir gewesen sein.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> alles easy .. hast mich nicht gebremst am anfang.. hab auf dem strassenstück schon gemerkt das die Beien heut netdie besten waren..
> war quasi nur ein antesten vor den Bergen..
> hatte auf den zwieten Teil gehofft bei den abfahrten was zu reissen aber die waren so schlecht befahrbar das es so richtig schnell auch net ging leider..
> ...


War halt meine Sicht auf die Dinge 
Aber freut mich, daste mir das nicht übel nimmst. Na ja, ist halt sch**** wenn man in der Wettkampfwoche nix machen kann... Ist zwar nur eine Woche, aber gar nix machen und dann am Horn ziehen, dass ist ganz schwer bis unmöglich.
Wenn du mal unzufrieden bist, denk einfach an deinen Bruder. Der hat ja mal richtig in die Sch**** gegriffen... Aber hey, sowas gehört auch dazu. Ist doof, aber auch nicht zu ändern.
@ all
Am Streckenrand standen diesmal aber mal richtig viele Leute... 
Ich habe eigtnlich auch nur darauf gewartet, endlich meine verdiente Pause zu kriegen, aber blieb zum Glück verschont 

Noch 134Tage bis Duisburg 
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

So, ich werde mich getz gepflegt mit meinem Ipod auffe Ohren kurz zum See machen (zu Fuss), ich muss das doch nochmal alles in Ruhe Revue passieren lassen....richtige "Leerlaufphase" für mich hatte ich danach ja nicht


----------



## mistermoo (25. April 2009)

so jetzt erstmal zur ruhe kommen, könnte nochmal fahren weils mir doch arg viel spass gemacht hat, ich nehme mir aber beim nächsten mal nen sanitöter koffer mit da mein erster hilfe einsatz doch nur mit sprühpflaster ausreichen musste, hat mich ca. 8-10 min gekostet aber das war mir echt wichtiger, da doch einige spinner noch am meckern waren weil wir da standen (notier fürs nächste mal: mobilen baseballschläger einpacken)

die unfreundlichen waren durch die bank durch nur bei den 55 und 100km fahrern zu suchen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. April 2009)

@ mistermoo
Wie Martin schon angedeutet hat, ist sich bei einem Rennen halt einfach jeder selbst der Nächste. Ist zwar im Grunde asozial, aber so ist es nun mal 
Dass du da anders bist, ehrt dich natürlich, aber andere denken da auch anders.

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (25. April 2009)

solange ich kein team fahrer bin (lizenz oder sonstwas) werde ich immer fragen ob hilfe benötigt wird, weil auch ich mal in diese situation kommen könnten und dann auch froh wäre wenn wer mir zur seite steht und gerade bei jemanden der stürzt/gestürzt ist kann ich von jedem doch wenigstens das angebot der hilfe erwarten

und wie oben schon geschrieben nächstes mal ist nen mini bäsi dabei...
wollen wir doch mal sehen ob da noch mal einer so frech wird, den lasse ich mal so gründlich durch wie es der vater oder die mutter hätten schon lange mal tun sollen


----------



## sonic3105 (25. April 2009)

Naja ich bin ehrlich, fragen würde ich auch, aber solange nicht wirklich viel passiert ist werde ich auch nicht anhalten, denn dann ist die zeit definitiv im A...
Klar wenn es was ernsteres ist oder jemand wirklich Hilfe braucht ist sowas selbstverständlich.

Im übrigen P-Weg ist ausgebucht :-(


----------



## mistermoo (25. April 2009)

teamwertung platz 21 von 32 ist doch ok, dafür das wir ja doch wirklich neu als team sind und zusammen das erste mal gestartet sind, nächstes mal nen platz unter 20 wäre anzustreben

und nächstes jahr ist ne zeit unter 1.40 anzustreben für mich jedenfalls, ok wenn wir die 55 nehmen muss ich da umdenken

mm also der schlechteste bei der 55er hat 5 std gebraucht, das hätte ich dann auch noch unterboten, somit die 55er kann kommen


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> teamwertung platz 21 von 32 ist doch ok, dafür das wir ja doch wirklich neu als team sind und zusammen das erste mal gestartet sind, nächstes mal nen platz unter 20 wäre anzustreben



Wo haste das denn getz her?


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

Geil:

428 von 514
16 von 32 AK Sen1 Frauen
39 von 75 Gesamt Frauen



Fett inner Mitte der Mädels quasi wie ich es mir gewünscht habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. April 2009)

109. von 514 Gesamt
108. von 439 Gesamt männer
26. von 67 Altersklasse

Ziel (erste Hälfte) erreicht, war also gut 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

So....Wencki muss ins Bettchen.

Wünsche Euch allen ne schöne Nacht, ich werde sicherlich heute endlich mal wieder richtig gut schlafen können *freu


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. April 2009)

Ohne Panne knapp an den TOP 20 vorbei, so 37 gesamt 123 schade aber kann man nichts machen!


----------



## seppel82 (25. April 2009)

Glückwunsch euch allen. scheint ja mal richtig gut gelaufen zu sein 

mein fahrtechnikkurs is auch richtig lustig. hätte nicht gedacht das ich in basic 2 noch so viel nachzuholen habe... kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. teil 2 folgt morgen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. April 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch euch allen. scheint ja mal richtig gut gelaufen zu sein


Ja Danke, war ganz okay.
Haben die vielen Glückwünsche und dergleichen ja doch was gebracht 
Na ja, irgendwas habe ich ja immer auszusetzen, aber es lief schon ganz okay, wenn auch nicht so wie gedacht. 
Dass du einen spaßigen Tag hattest, ist schön zu lesen. Wir hatten auch unseren Spaß, glaube mal 

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (25. April 2009)

so lecker weizen noch gehabt und jetzt bereite ich mich auf ne ruhige nacht vor, vielleicht fahre ich zum frühstück noch ne tour, blöd das ich keine lampen hier habe, könnte jetzt noch fahren, bin noch viel zu fit


----------



## mistermoo (25. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja Danke, war ganz okay.
> Haben die vielen Glückwünsche und dergleichen ja doch was gebracht
> Na ja, irgendwas habe ich ja immer auszusetzen, aber es lief schon ganz okay, wenn auch nicht so wie gedacht.
> Dass du einen spaßigen Tag hattest, ist schön zu lesen. Wir hatten auch unseren Spaß, glaube mal
> ...



du hast deine zeit verbessert und nächstes jahr unter 1.30 bei der kleinen oder mal sehen was wir im team auf der 55 schaffen

da geht noch was....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> so lecker weizen noch gehabt und jetzt bereite ich mich auf ne ruhige nacht vor, vielleicht fahre ich zum frühstück noch ne tour, blöd das ich keine lampen hier habe, könnte jetzt noch fahren, bin noch viel zu fit


Noch oder wieder? 
Also ich werde wohl morgen irgendwann auch noch eine Runde drehen. Aber locker und wirklich nur so lange wie ich Lust habe. Aber ich weiß nicht mal, ob ich wirklich fahre...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> du hast deine zeit verbessert und nächstes jahr unter 1.30 bei der kleinen oder mal sehen was wir im team auf der 55 schaffen
> 
> da geht noch was....



Die Stecke war nicht die gleich wie letztes Jahr.
Diesmal war sie ca 2 bis 3 km länger also hat Kai seine Zeit mehr als getopt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> du hast deine zeit verbessert und nächstes jahr unter 1.30 bei der kleinen oder mal sehen was wir im team auf der 55 schaffen
> da geht noch was....


Immer ruhig mein Bester 
Was ich nächstes Jahr in Sundern fahre, kann ich derzeit nicht sagen. Alles ist möglich, mal schauen.
Gegen Teamtrikots habe ich mal grundsätzlich nix. Muss man halt mal schauen, ne 
Sowas kann man super an einem Stammtisch bequatschen. Erstmal warten was der Rest der Gang so von sich gibt, wenn er wieder erwacht ist 

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Die Stecke war nicht die gleich wie letztes Jahr.
> Diesmal war sie ca 2 bis 3 km länger also hat Kai seine Zeit mehr als getopt!!


Ja, war schon gut irgendwie. Bin auch ansich ganz zufrieden, so alles in allem. Muss meine Fehlerchen in der Vorbereitung mal noch abstellen (genug essen und trinken, vorm Rennen auf jeden Fall einrollen,...) und dann geht da noch was, denke ich 
Defekte sind scheíße, aber leider nicht immer vermeidbar, wie man das ganze Rennen über am Streckenrand gut bestaunen konnte.
War eine Lotterie...
Nächstes Jahr wieder 

Kopf hoch! 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kopf hoch!
> Gruß Kai



Ich hab mich schon ganz schön geärgert bei dem defekt!
Aber hat nicht sollen sein! Pech gehabt.


----------



## mistermoo (26. April 2009)

nen platten ist zu verschmerzen, gut das keiner von den uns bekannten leuten gestürzt ist

gabs für die 55er auch nen höhenprofil, will mir das mal ansehen, vielleicht kann man sowas in der art zusammenstellen für trainingseinheiten, gerade bei euch in der gegend gibts doch genügend strecken


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

Guten Morgääääääääääähn!

Ja, richtig gesehen, ich bin schon wieder wach, mit hervorragendem Muskelkater im Oberkörper (mal wieder) 

Ich hadere noch ein wenig mit mir, gleich aufs Rad zu steigen und lockerst auszurollen. Hadere deshalb, weil das Wetter seltsam grad ausschaut.

Nächste Woche ist erstma "semiwichtiges" angesagt, Auto checken, TÜV, Infos und Termin zur Leistungsdiagnostik holen....und dann, ja was dann...dann bereiten wir uns mal alle fein auf Duisburg vor ne? 

Ahso, und mich hat die Nummer gestern 2 Kilo auf der Skala gebracht, das dürfte sich aber wahrscheinlich in Kürze wieder erledigt haben *lach


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> nen platten ist zu verschmerzen, gut das keiner von den uns bekannten leuten gestürzt ist
> 
> gabs für die 55er auch nen höhenprofil, will mir das mal ansehen, vielleicht kann man sowas in der art zusammenstellen für trainingseinheiten, gerade bei euch in der gegend gibts doch genügend strecken



Ja, das Höhenprofil kannse auf der Seite da abrufen. Aber halt mal die Füsse still . Sundern is getz ersma "done", im Leben denk ich getz noch nicht an Sundern 2010. 

Wichtige Reihenfolge nun: Stammtisch am 1. Mai, vielleicht echt ne Überlegung lustiger Team-Trikots mit Team-Namen, den wir einfach mal bequatschen sollten, Vorbereitung Duisburg, Verbesserung von Wenckis DH Performance (es ärgert mich, ja)

Ich muss bitte noch ne Uhrzeit haben fürn 1.5. wäre 18 Uhr genehm? Da hat man ggf. noch fein Zeit, vorher ne Runde zu drehen. Sacht ja und ich guck mal das ich heute noch oder morgen nen Tisch klar mache für ca. 8 Mann einfach mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon ganz schön geärgert bei dem defekt!
> Aber hat nicht sollen sein! Pech gehabt.



Kopf hoch 

Hatte noch nach Dir Ausschau gehalten im Ziel, aber da warste sicherlich schon fast zu Hause...oder so


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

Und dann, Freunde des Mountainbikesports.....CTF Haard....wie schauts getz aus? 10.5.! 41er Runde?

http://www.haardbiker.de/15.html


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

Guten Morgen, liebes Rennvolk 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Und dann, Freunde des Mountainbikesports.....CTF Haard....wie schauts getz aus? 10.5.! 41er Runde?
> 
> http://www.haardbiker.de/15.html


Ist natürlich verdammich früh, aber ansich könnte ich mir das vorstellen. In Sachen Rundenwahl spreche ich mich natürlich für eine andere Runde aus, stehe damit aber wohl wieder, wie auch schon in Sachen Platzwahl in Duisburg z. B., alleine da...  Aber hey, das ist okay für mich. Man muss ja auch nicht immer die ganz bescheuerten Sachen mitmachen, ne 
Also soweit ich das bis hierhin sagen kann, bin ich dabei 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (26. April 2009)

Guten Morgen, leider muss ich Passen, bin da leider nicht verfügbar.
Ansonsten wäre ich sicher mitgefahren.

Wo stehen denn nun die Ergebnisse von Sudnern??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

Hmmm, das ist ja schade... 
Ergebnisse findest du hier

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wo stehen denn nun die Ergebnisse von Sudnern??



Wenn Du nicht gleich wieder panikartig den ICQ verlassen hättest, hättest den Link längst gefunden.


----------



## eminem7905 (26. April 2009)

morgen, 
jetzt mal ohne schei$$ ich habe muskelkater von dem stehen da gestern an der strecke. aber ich wurde durch gute plazierungen von euch allen belohnt und das wichtigste ist, das ich heute keinen im krankenhaus besuchen muss 



apoptygma schrieb:


> Verbesserung von Wenckis DH Performance (es ärgert mich, ja)


......ich habe da schon was vorbereitet  

so ich gehe jetzt für 2 stunden raus, dann formel 1 gucken. 
der 10.mai hört sich gut an, allerdings schreibe ich am 9.Mai meine mathe klausur, und da weiß ich nicht wie ich mich am 10 fühlen werde. 

@sebastian
da du jetzt dein training hast, kannst du uns dann das erlernte zeigen und ggf. uns tips geben, was man wo verbessern kann. 

@stammtisch, ja 18 uhr ist für mich ok.


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> morgen,
> jetzt mal ohne schei$$ ich habe muskelkater von dem stehen da gestern an der strecke. aber ich wurde durch gute plazierungen von euch allen belohnt und das wichtigste ist, das ich heute keinen im krankenhaus besuchen muss



 Wie gesagt, danke dafür 

Haste schon mein Rennbild gesehen????


----------



## eminem7905 (26. April 2009)

ne, wo gibts diese???


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne, wo gibts diese???



http://www.dorfinfo.de/fotostrecke-...ml_ohneTabelle/25.4.2009 (33)dorfinfo.de.html

hier is eins von Sascha, meins in inner Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> aber ich wurde durch gute plazierungen von euch allen belohnt


Ich habe mir auch verdammich noch mal den A**** aufgerissen, dich nicht zu enttäuschen 


eminem7905 schrieb:


> da du jetzt dein training hast, kannst du uns dann das erlernte zeigen und ggf. uns tips geben, was man wo verbessern kann.


WAS wir verbessern können? Alles! WO wir uns verbessern können? Überall! Das WIE wäre jetzt interessant. Hier kommt Sebastian dann ins Spiel 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

Mich knippst keiner. War ich jetzt zu schnell? Oder zu hässlich? 

Kai...geknickt


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> WAS wir verbessern können? Alles! WO wir uns verbessern können? Überall! Das WIE wäre jetzt interessant. Hier kommt Sebastian dann ins Spiel
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ich wollt sagen, wir machen Sebastian zu unserem Team-Fahrtechnik-Trainer 

Verbessern kann man sich immer und sollte man stetig.

So, ich werde getz gleich ne Runde raus, ein paar Spaziergämger ärgern draussen und mir die Beine nen bissken locker ausfahren.


----------



## sonic3105 (26. April 2009)

@wencke,
Fluchtartig?? bin gerade aufgestanden und mus ja hier auch noch nen wenig was machen.

@kai 
Danke für den link. 

Euch noch viel Spass bei was auch immer. Also meine Beine und Muskeln gehen schon, hab keinerlei schmerzen mehr ...
trotzdem werde ich heute nicht fahren, aber morgenw erde ich unter garantie ne Runde drehen.
damit das nächste mal ne bessere zeit raus kommt.
EHRGEIZ


----------



## CrossX (26. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Verbesserung von Wenckis DH Performance (es ärgert mich, ja)



Da könnte ich auch noch ein bisschen Nachhilfe geben. Immerhin war das gestern der einzige Bereich in dem ich ein paar Minuten gut machen konnte 
Ich arbeite da mal was aus und meld mich dann.


----------



## eminem7905 (26. April 2009)

@crossX
bist du der mit dem roten passat???


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Da könnte ich auch noch ein bisschen Nachhilfe geben. Immerhin war das gestern der einzige Bereich in dem ich ein paar Minuten gut machen konnte
> Ich arbeite da mal was aus und meld mich dann.



Ja bitte 

Schön daste vorbeischaust hier


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

Bergauf übernehme ich dann... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Bergauf übernehme ich dann...
> 
> Kai



Das übernimmt bei mir die Kraftausdauer ;-) oder meinste getz beim Dennis?  (CrossX)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das übernimmt bei mir die Kraftausdauer ;-) oder meinste getz beim Dennis?  (CrossX)


Ihr macht mich bergab schnell, ich euch bergauf...
So war mein Plan. Ausdauer sollte natürlich vorhanden sein 

Kai


----------



## CrossX (26. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @crossX
> bist du der mit dem roten passat???



Ja genau der bin ich.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

Na dann, willkommen im besten Thread wo die IBC zu bieten hat 

Freut mich, daste hergefunden hast 
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (26. April 2009)

dann bist du ja bestimmt im passatforum unterwegs, dein auto kam mir ja so bekannt vor. 
wo kommst du aus MK her????


----------



## CrossX (26. April 2009)

Ich komme aus Balve, aber vielleicht haste mich schon mal in Iserlohn gesehen. Ich studier da Maschinenbau.


----------



## Tasher82 (26. April 2009)

morgen mädels..

@ Kai

keine sorge von mir gibbet sicher auch kein bild hehe..
..und verbesserungen joa wären sicher genug drin damit wir alle ein wenig weiter vorfahren in den nächsten rennen 

ärgerlich Top 100 wären mit 1:35:00 drin gewesen und die wären ansich bestimmt auch drin gewesen.. sollt gestern net so sein..  trotzdem 1.Rennen wird als gut abgehakt.. mal sehen wie es so weitergeht...  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ärgerlich Top 100 wären mit 1:35:00 drin gewesen und die wären ansich bestimmt auch drin gewesen.. sollt gestern net so sein..  trotzdem 1.Rennen wird als gut abgehakt.. mal sehen wie es so weitergeht...  ;-)



Du bekommst für Wetter von uns jede Unterstützung, die Du brauchst!!!!! Ich denk, das sehen die anderen genauso. 

Wie heisst es noch so schön...."So macht man das in einer Herde"


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

Wencke hat ein neues Bildchen....

Sehr schön, finde ich gut   

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (26. April 2009)

so von meiner runde zurück, verdammt viele wanderer im wald, jetzt wird F1 geguckt
ach ja die daten:

30.13 km
640HM
17,2er schnitt.


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> so von meiner runde zurück, verdammt viele wanderer im wald, jetzt wird F1 geguckt
> ach ja die daten:
> 
> 30.13 km
> ...



Ich bin auch wieder da von meiner meditativen Runde ;-)

27.89 km, 240 HM, 15.94 

Mit einer kleinen Pause an einem lauschigen Plätzchen an der Lenne, das ich vorher noch gar nicht kannte, da aber auch keine Menschenseele sich hinverirrte. Ich dachte ma so, fahr ma da rein......


----------



## astral67 (26. April 2009)

Heute ohne Tacho, dafür mit meiner 8-jährigen Tochter 2,5h durch den Wald. Mit Halt am Spielplatz, am Cafe, an jedem Entenschwarm am Kanal 
Ich tippe mal, 12er Schnitt, HM weiss nicht, Hannes noch getroffen und geschnackt 

Nett, an so nem schönen Tag nach Sundern 

Aber ab morgen gehts wieder los...lach*...GA ich komme, seufz*


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

Wer sehen will wie es richtig geht:
Feste klicken

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

Sooooooooooo, nochmaaaaaaaaaaaaaal!!


Außer von Martin und Jenz habe ich von keinem nen Statement zum 1.5. 18 Uhr Roadstop.

Ich wollte langsam den Tisch bestellen....wat is nu?


----------



## Tasher82 (26. April 2009)

bin evtl auch dabei.. sag dir morgen bescheid...


----------



## Unrest (26. April 2009)

Ist einer von euch in Saalhausen dabei?
Beim regenerativen Tretbootfahren und Spazierengehen am/aufm Seilersee vertrat meine Freundin die Ansicht, dass ich alle 6 Marathons der Trophy fahren solle und Saalhausen nicht sausen lassen sollte.
Also werd ich wohl Saalhausen in 2 Wochen auch fahren.
Wird man eine/-n von euch dort zu Gesicht bekommen?

Wie siehts mit den anderen Trophy-Rennen aus?
(Nordenau, Grafschaft, Hagen, Langenberg)


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## eminem7905 (26. April 2009)

ich bin in hagen dabei, weil der start etwa 400 meter von meiner wohnug weg ist. und ich auf einen heimvorteil hoffe weil ich den eilper berg in und auswendig kenne 

und du bis ein aylien, kennst du etwa schon die strecke, bzw. kannst du was in erfahrung bringen???
gerne auch per PN oder email.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ist einer von euch in Saalhausen dabei?
> Beim regenerativen Tretbootfahren und Spazierengehen am/aufm Seilersee vertrat meine Freundin die Ansicht, dass ich alle 6 Marathons der Trophy fahren solle und Saalhausen nicht sausen lassen sollte.
> Also werd ich wohl Saalhausen in 2 Wochen auch fahren.
> Wird man eine/-n von euch dort zu Gesicht bekommen?
> ...



Hey Micha 

Nordenau überlegte auch schon wer (ich nicht), Hagen werden ggf. 1-2 Leute starten (ich nicht), Langenberg überleg ich nach gestern getz für mich als Saisonabschluss nach Duisburg. Das langt dann aber für meine Wenigkeit in der 1. Saison auch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

Martin, der verrät nix, vergiss es 
Kennst doch da eh jedes Steinchen, was willste mehr? 

@ Michael
Werde aus der Trophy evtl. noch Hagen fahren, sonst aber eher nichts mehr.
Je nach dem wie es kommt, mit einem großen ? auch noch Wetter, Duisburg ist ja schon fix.
Dass war es dann an Rennen, wie es bislang aussieht

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Martin, der verrät nix, vergiss es
> Kennst doch da eh jedes Steinchen, was willste mehr?
> 
> @ Michael
> ...



Du würdest mich nicht nach Langenberg begleiten??


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. April 2009)

Ich fahr die gesamte Trophy sowie Wetter und den P-Weg.
Und nach Duisburg radel ich um die Farer anzufeuern.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du würdest mich nicht nach Langenberg begleiten??


Doch, aber nur für Support. 
Weiß ich noch nicht, wird man dann sehen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (26. April 2009)

@Kai  

Wetter wäre ne Möglichkeit es nochmal zusammen zu versuchen hehe...
;-)

werd dann auch mal mitfahren am berg...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> Wetter wäre ne Möglichkeit es nochmal zusammen zu versuchen hehe...
> ;-)
> werd dann auch mal mitfahren am berg...


Gut, hat sich erledigt *ANGST*
Nee, ich warte erstmal noch.
Aber wenn, können wir das gerne machen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (26. April 2009)

Hmm.. Wencke, ich bin dann doch da.. 
Vielleicht schaffen wir zwei auch vorher noch mal ne gemeinsame Trainingsrunde.. 

Was das Rennen in Hagen angeht:
Ja, ich bin ein Aylien. Ich handle die Anmeldungen für das Rennen.
Was die Strecke angeht, wisst ihr aber (noch) genauso wenig, wie ich.
Die angedachte Strecke muss genehmigt werden, dann muss sie bebaut werden und dann dauerts nicht lange, dann ist das Rennen..

Ich werde mich mal mit Maik (Präsi) in Verbindung setzen, ob es ok ist, wenn ich auf der Strecke trainiere. 
Auch werd ich fragen, ob ich dann ner kleinen Zahl von Leuten die Strecke zeigen kann/darf.
Melde mich aber deswegen noch mal. Versprochen. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Hmm.. Wencke, ich bin dann doch da..
> Vielleicht schaffen wir zwei auch vorher noch mal ne gemeinsame Trainingsrunde..



Na Du kennst ja jetzt auch die nackten Fakten meiner Trainingsergebnisse in Form meiner 2:09er Zeit 

Gut, bis Langenberg dürfte ich ne Ecke weiter sein, so oder so....hoffe ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

UM welche Distanz geht es in Langenberg?
Vielleicht ist es ja doch was für mich... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (26. April 2009)

Ich fahr die Trophy auf Kurzstrecke.
Schau halt nach.. ;p


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ich fahr die Trophy auf Kurzstrecke.
> Schau halt nach.. ;p


Wollte nur ungefähr wissen. was ihr vorhabt 
Dass ihr Kurzstrecke fahren wollt, hätte ich mir genau genommen aber auch denken können...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> UM welche Distanz geht es in Langenberg?
> Vielleicht ist es ja doch was für mich...
> 
> Gruß Kai




Die 43er.

(mit Milch bitte *legga)


----------



## eminem7905 (26. April 2009)

@micha

ich habe schon mal mit maik gemailt, da ja was auf dem eilper berg dieses jahr gebaut werden soll, habe euch meine hilfe angeboten beim buddeln und so, da es praktisch ne ehrensache ist dortbei zu helfen.


@alle anderen, evtl, aber nur vielleicht und wenns in meinen klausurenplan passt werde ich ein rennen vorher zum testen mitnehmen.


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

Der liebe Jenz hatte sich streckenbaumässig wohl auch interessiert (ihr Jungs seid ja so gern anner Luft ne?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @alle anderen, evtl, aber nur vielleicht und wenns in meinen klausurenplan passt werde ich ein rennen vorher zum testen mitnehmen.


Ui, welches denn? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (26. April 2009)

keine ahnung, will nur antesten, damit ich mich in meinem hood nicht blamiere. wie gesagt halb eilpe kennt mich. 

werde aber keinen G1-G7 trainingsplan machen, werde nur anhand der touren trainieren, denn das rennen soll mir spaß machen, und 2 stunden asphalt halte ich seelischbedingt nicht durch 

@wencke

was gibt es besseres als geile trails vor der haustür. letztens haben wir schon ein paar wege von kleinholz befreit, da diese zwar von wanderern genutzt werden, aber die kleinen stöckchen haben schon genervt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> keine ahnung, will nur antesten, damit ich mich in meinem hood nicht blamiere. wie gesagt halb eilpe kennt mich.
> werde aber keinen G1-G7 trainingsplan machen, werde nur anhand der touren trainieren, denn das rennen soll mir spaß machen, und 2 stunden asphalt halte ich seelischbedingt nicht durch


Das kann ich verstehen. Du willst dich in deinem Hood nicht blamieren, ist gut.
Dass eine schließt das andere aber nicht aus. Sundern hat zwar weh getan stellenweise, aber in der Nachbetrachtung war es auch ein Riesenspaß 
Alles eine Frage der Definition 

Gruß Kai


----------



## astral67 (26. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das kann ich verstehen. Du willst dich in deinem Hood nicht blamieren, ist gut.
> Dass eine schließt das andere aber nicht aus. Sundern hat zwar weh getan stellenweise, aber in der Nachbetrachtung war es auch ein Riesenspaß
> Alles eine Frage der Definition
> 
> Gruß Kai



Hm, es soll ja auch Menschen geben, die Spass im Dominastudio haben und nicht die Domina sind 

Wie Du schon schriebst, alles Definitionssache


----------



## Tasher82 (26. April 2009)

was die Kurz Trophy angeht..
werd Saalhausen auslassen, da es bei mir samstag auch arbeitstechnisch net immer so hinhaut..
werde aber dafür am 10.05 die CTF Haardt mitnehmen, wollten ja glaub ich eh welche hin..

Hagen fahr ich auch, sowie Wetter... Bruchhausen wäre wohl wirklich ein netter Abschluss fürs erste Jahr..

somit wären dann 3 von 6 mitgenommen.. und wer weiß vlt nem ich mir nächstes Jahr die ganze Trophy vor.. 

soweit zu meiner Planung für dieses Jahr.. ( bleibt nur zu hoffen das die Form noch besser wird, wenn ich überleg das ich vor knapp 3 Monaten erste mal wieder auf dem bike saß...

gruß..


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> werde aber dafür am 10.05 die CTF Haardt mitnehmen, wollten ja glaub ich eh welche hin..
> 
> Bruchhausen wäre wohl wirklich ein netter Abschluss fürs erste Jahr..
> 
> ...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Hm, es soll ja auch Menschen geben, die Spass im Dominastudio haben und nicht die Domina sind
> Wie Du schon schriebst, alles Definitionssache


Möchstest du uns dein Herz ausschütten? 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

Und, damit ich das auch aktuell ankündige (und keiner hinterher sagt, wieso hat die das verschwiegen) ich werd mir morgen die Anmeldeunterlagen für die Aylienz einsacken und fertigmachen. 

Das hat aber nichts hier mit unserer Truppe zu tun.....es bleibt alles anders und so wies ist 

Mir gehts in erster Linie darum die Jungs da finanziell auch zu unterstützen, ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken (ansich hat Rene mich seinerzeit schonmal angeprochen) und ich finds wichtig, die Truppe hier in Hagen und auch darüber hinaus in den Nachbarorten bekannter zu machen (außerdem is das Trikot schick *lach)

Dies nur zur Info, los seid ihr mich damit aber nicht, also freut Euch nicht übermäsig darüber


----------



## Tasher82 (26. April 2009)

besorg mal noch ne Ausführung hehe...
thx


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> besorg mal nen ne Ausführung hehe...
> thx



Wat???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (26. April 2009)

so jetzt besser  sorry..


----------



## eminem7905 (26. April 2009)

ja mit den gedanken habe ich auch schon gespielt, und denke ich werde es dieses jahr auch in die tat umsetzen, mir gehts aber hauptsachlich auch drum, hier in hagen den MTB-sport/fun bekannter zu machen.

O-Ton einer freundin als wir im wald biken waren, und uns 4 aylienz entegenkamen mit ihren trikos "da kommen wieder die prototypen"


----------



## eminem7905 (26. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> so jetzt besser  sorry..



ach da wir noch einer ein aylien???


----------



## astral67 (26. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Möchstest du uns dein Herz ausschütten?
> 
> Kai



Nö! Wieso? Fand den Vergleich nur grad nicht ganz an den Haaren herbeigezogen  

Jens


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> besorg mal noch ne Ausführung hehe...
> thx



Jup, ich druck Dir morgen welche mit aus


----------



## mistermoo (26. April 2009)

Nordenau und Langenberg überlege ich bis Ende der Woche bzw. bis zum Stammtisch. Ebenso Haard CTF da ich an dem Sonntag bis jetzt verplant bin ist das noch nicht klar.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Nö! Wieso? Fand den Vergleich nur grad nicht ganz an den Haaren herbeigezogen


Klang gerade nur so, ist schon okay.
War doch nur Spaß 
Der Vergleich war wirklich nicht schlecht 
Jeder wie er's mag.

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Nordenau und Langenberg überlege ich bis Ende der Woche bzw. bis zum Stammtisch. Ebenso Haard CTF da ich an dem Sonntag bis jetzt verplant bin ist das noch nicht klar.



Wie gesagt, Nordenau wäre genau das richtige noch für mich, aber es ist mir zu kurz vor Duisburg und wenn ich als Pflicht-Frau da verletzt nicht teilnehmen kann, fliegt wohl die Kuh, denn nen Ersatz zu bekommen wird eher schwer denk ich (außerdem gibbet keinen ERSATZ für mich, nur ne billige Alternative *gg)

Wäre geil, wenn Du die CTF mitkämst und auch mir in Langenberg Gesellschaft leistest. Ich meld mich zumindest im Mai schomma an.


----------



## eminem7905 (26. April 2009)

was ist eine CFT????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (26. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was ist eine CFT????



christlicher frauen treff


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

Ein Rennen ohne Zeitnahme 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was ist eine CFT????



Ich machs ja schon heile


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> christlicher frauen treff




Kai
P.S.: Crasse Touren-Feranstaltung


----------



## eminem7905 (26. April 2009)

jenz variante würde ich bevorzugen, aber ich denke es ist das was kai sagt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> jenz variante würde ich bevorzugen, aber ich denke es ist das was kai sagt.


Was willste beim Christlichen Frauen Treff? 
Ja, ist ein Rennen ohne Zeitnahme, heißt aber CTF 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (26. April 2009)

die frauen bekehren


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

Aus den Aylienz einen christlichen Verein machen? 

Kai


----------



## Unrest (26. April 2009)

CTF = Country Touren Fahren
Ist _kein_ Rennen! 

Wir, ein christlicher Verein? Gemeinnützig reicht vollkommen... :]

Freut mich, dass es reges Interesse am Verein gibt! 
Solltet ihr Fragen haben, fragt ruhig mich. Sollte ich nicht helfen können, fragt am Besten Maik.


Habe mich übrigens grad für Saalhausen gemeldet und von meiner Freundin - eigentlich MTB-Muffel - nen Freifahrtschein für Unterstützung bei allen Trophy-Rennen erhalten. Das freut mich! =)


Gute Nacht zusammen,
Michael


PS: Sollte jemand mal ne Runde hier in Hohenlimburg drehen wollen, einfach mal Bescheid geben. Kann jede beliebige Länge und Quälstufe liefern, wie es euch beliebt..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ist _kein_ Rennen!


Stimmt natürlich. Es geht halt einfach ums Fahren. Ich sehe den einzigen Unterschied zu einem Rennen darin, dass keine Zeitnahme erfolgt, also auch beliebig pausiert werden darf und es einfach nicht um den Sieg geht.
In wenigen Worten:
Ein Rennen ohne Zeitnahme.
Aber egal, ist ja jetzt sicher jedem klar 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

Vielleicht interessiert es hier ja einen... 
Hier mal mein "Rennbericht":


			
				Rennbericht Sundern 2009 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, war verdammich frÃ¼h, kurz vor 6!!! um genau zu sein. Klingeling, sacht der Wecker und ich wage es, einen FuÃ auf den Boden zu setzen. Noch schwer wackelig, torkele ich ins Bad. Alles tut weh, als wÃ¤re ich schon am Vortag auf der Langstrecke unterwegs gewesen.
> Na das kann mir ja was gebenâ¦ Erstmal den PC hochfahren und sich als âerwachtâ anmelden. Kurz icq anschmeiÃen, wo eine hypernervÃ¶se Wencke scheinbar darauf wartet, dass ich endlich mal online komme. Gibt auch direkt mal die Frage, die ich in meinem Zustand am wenigsten gebrauchen kann. âRad schon fertig auseinandergebaut? Sachen gepackt?â. Meine Antwort: âNein, Rad ist noch nicht auseinander gebaut, Mutti, aber ich bin gerade dabei, meine Sachen zu packen! âDezente Antwort von ihr darauf: âGib Gasâ.  Zum Abschluss gab es von ihr noch ein âmirs schlechtâ.
> Letzteres las ich um etwa 6:50Uhr, an einem Samstag! Meines Wissens war der Rennstart um 11, aber scheinbar hatte ich das falsch verstanden, mein Rennen begann also schon vor 7Uhr!
> Sachen gepackt, runter gebracht, Rad rausgestellt, der Fahrer wartete schon. Alles fix rein ins Auto und ab nach Hagen. Um Punkt 7Uhr saÃen wir im Auto auf dem Weg dahin.
> ...


Die Zitate sind mehr GedÃ¤chtnisprotokolle  Sowie der ganze Text, konnte ja keine Notizen machen und war in der Nacht nach dem Rennen noch nicht wieder voll da.
Sollte sich jemand ungerecht behandelt fÃ¼hlen, kann er mich ja ansprechen 

GruÃ Kai


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Vielleicht interessiert es hier ja einen...
> Hier mal mein "Rennbericht":
> 
> Die Zitate sind mehr Gedächtnisprotokolle  Sowie der ganze Text, konnte ja keine Notizen machen und war in der Nacht nach dem Rennen noch nicht wieder voll da.
> ...



Sehr sehr geil!!!!!  

Ich finds toll, mal so die Gedanken vorher, dabei und danach zu lesen, ich werd das wohl auch schreiben


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil!!!!!
> 
> Ich finds toll, mal so die Gedanken vorher, dabei und danach zu lesen, ich werd das wohl auch schreiben


Danke schön 

Ja ja, so war mein Rennen 
90min mit Nachspielzeit, zusammengequetscht auf wenige Zeilen 

Freut mich, dass es dir gefallen hat 

Bin dann jetzt gleich mal raus,
morgen ist ja Mo. ... :kotz:
Na ja, 4.Tage-Woche 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (27. April 2009)

sehr geil!!!!!


----------



## seppel82 (27. April 2009)

@kai : schon mal über ne autorenkarriere nachgedacht??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. April 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> @kai : schon mal über ne autorenkarriere nachgedacht??


Eher Autoklau...  Nee, der Text ist schon von mir.  Ob das reicht, damit Geld zu verdienen, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber bedenkt man die Umstände (der Text ist in der Nacht nach dem Rennen entstanden), ist das da oben sehr gut, wie ich finde. Wollte dir halt die Chance geben, am Rennen teilzunehmen, wenn du schon nicht am Renntag selbst vor Ort sein konntest 

Freut mich, dass euch der Text gefällt. Es gab bislang keine Einwände, nur die Ankündigung einer Gegendarstellung, aber das ist okay 
Bin mal gespannt, was Wencke da noch für uns brutzelt 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ich komme zur Not auch ohne Smilies aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (27. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Eher Autoklau...  Nee, der Text ist schon von mir.  Ob das reicht, damit Geld zu verdienen, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber bedenkt man die Umstände (der Text ist in der Nacht nach dem Rennen entstanden), ist das da oben sehr gut, wie ich finde. Wollte dir halt die Chance geben, am Rennen teilzunehmen, wenn du schon nicht am Renntag selbst vor Ort sein konntest
> 
> Freut mich, dass euch der Text gefällt. Es gab bislang keine Einwände, nur die Ankündigung einer Gegendarstellung, aber das ist okay
> Bin mal gespannt, was Wencke da noch für uns brutzelt
> ...




Nee, ich möchte Deinen Text da doch so allein stehenlassen. Das is DEINS!!!! Ich hab in anderen Foren häufiger mal "Tatsachenberichte" geschrieben, welche die Länge Deines Textes noch übertrafen, ich kann mich da schwer kurz fassen  und bin auch aufgrund meines Sprachfetisches, wenn ich mir die Zeit dafür nehme, auch kaum auszuhalten in der Formulierung 

So, Freitag Reservierung is nicht. Das RS reserviert an Sonn-und Feiertagen nix, also müssten wir da auf blauen Dunst aufschlagen.

Zusagen hab ich getz von Jenz, Thomas, Martin, Sebastian und ggf. Fabian.

Kai wat mit Dir?

Hatte ich schon gesagt, das der Tag heute fürn Popo is? 

Arg strapazierend für die Nerven hier heute.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee, ich möchte Deinen Text da doch so allein stehenlassen. Das is DEINS!!!! Ich hab in anderen Foren häufiger mal "Tatsachenberichte" geschrieben, welche die Länge Deines Textes noch übertrafen, ich kann mich da schwer kurz fassen  und bin auch aufgrund meines Sprachfetisches, wenn ich mir die Zeit dafür nehme, auch kaum auszuhalten in der Formulierung
> So, Freitag Reservierung is nicht. Das RS reserviert an Sonn-und Feiertagen nix, also müssten wir da auf blauen Dunst aufschlagen.
> Zusagen hab ich getz von Jenz, Thomas, Martin, Sebastian und ggf. Fabian.
> Kai wat mit Dir?
> ...


Das mit der Gegendarstellung war nur als Scherz gedacht. 

Was mit mir ist? Ich weiß nicht, wie ich hinkommen soll, aber ansich bin ich gerne dabei. 18Uhr passt auch, soweit ich das sagen kann.
Bleibt es denn beim Treffpunkt?

Du bist, wenn du dir die Zeit nimmst, was deine Forumlierungen angeht "auch" kaum auszuhalten? Danke, das habe ich jetzt auch verstanden  

Also bei mir ist der Tag bislang eigentlich weder Freund noch Feind.

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (27. April 2009)

@sebastian

jetzt bitte einen bericht über dein wochenende mit technik üben etc.


@all

jupp der tag ist shice, wir zeit das ich mich auf dem weg nach hause mache, kein bock mehr. und ab heute fängt das richtig lernen an, also min. 2-3 stunden täglich. :kotz:


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @sebastian
> jetzt bitte einen bericht über dein wochenende mit technik üben etc.
> @all jupp der tag ist shice, wir zeit das ich mich auf dem weg nach hause mache, kein bock mehr. und ab heute fängt das richtig lernen an, also min. 2-3 stunden täglich. :kotz:


Ja, bin auch gespannt. Lass mal was hören Sebastian 

Gut, ihr habt mich überzeugt, der Tag ist scheíße 
Ich habe aber auch keinen Bock mehr, hier rumzusitzen.

Kai
P.S.: Wenn ihr den Bericht oben schon lang fandet, dann dürft ihr euch auf den von Duisburg freuen. Da fahr ich knapp 4x so lang und das Rennen geht über zwei Tage...


----------



## apoptygma (27. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @sebastian
> 
> jetzt bitte einen bericht über dein wochenende mit technik üben etc.
> 
> ...




Ich hau hier acuh um 15 Uhr ab....den Kanal hab ich schon seit 9 Uhr voll 

Aber da ich sturmfrei habe *geil, mal sehen wir ich meinen Nachmittag und Abend gestalte, ohne als Mutti zu Hause mal anwesend zu sein , wenn mir denn was einfällt.


----------



## Tasher82 (27. April 2009)

@kai

Freitag kann ich dich abholen ..
17.40Uhr bei dir..


----------



## seppel82 (27. April 2009)

okay. kursinhalte waren unter anderem ausgangsposition,gewichtsverlagerung, kurven fahren, bremsmethoden, stufen, bodenwellen, korrektes anheben von vorder-/hinterrad, nen hopp (das ganze kombiniert), gleichgewichtsschulung und und und. lässt sich alles schwer erklären. besser ist zeigen...
kann ja mal versuchen bei den nächsten touren ein wenig was zu vermitteln. ich hatte auf jeden fall so einige aha-momente^^


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. April 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> korrektes anheben von vorder[...]rad


Da kann man was falsch machen? 
@ Fabian
Das ist ja lieb, Danke schön
Da komme ich gerne drauf zurück 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Endlich daheim...


----------



## apoptygma (27. April 2009)

Boah, bloß getz wech hier ausser Bude  Hab meiner Kollegin grad noch die Bilder gezeigt, nu raus hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hab meiner Kollegin grad noch die Bilder gezeigt, nu raus hier


Sehen doch gut aus, kein Grund zur Flucht 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. April 2009)

Zuhause *puh

Irgendwie wars nen komischer unstrukturierter Tag, ich hasse sowas 

Ich brauch getz ersma ihn hier *seufz

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyeOv0gPF1g&feature=related"]YouTube - Clueso - Gewinner mit lyrics[/ame]


----------



## mistermoo (27. April 2009)

guten abend, also der tag war mal sowas von beschissen

war sagen wir es mit dem wort "ungenießbar", ******** gepennt, doof aufgestanden, nen bombenschäden den ganzen tag, migräne sei dank

hoffe das ich jetzt mal zur ruhe komme, werde jetzt erstmal online ganz viele leichen produzieren....grml und früh ins bett gehen


----------



## eminem7905 (27. April 2009)

wie schaut es am mittwoch mit einer tour aus??? nicht lang und schön gemütlich, vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht???

also so gegen 16 uhr, für max. 3 std.????


----------



## apoptygma (27. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wie schaut es am mittwoch mit einer tour aus??? nicht lang und schön gemütlich, vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht???
> 
> also so gegen 16 uhr, für max. 3 std.????



*aufzeig


----------



## eminem7905 (27. April 2009)

-../.-/...//..-./../-./-.././/../-.-./....//-/---/.-../.-..//../-.-./....//..../---/..-./..-././/./...//-.-/---/--/--/./-.//-./---/-.-./....//--/./..../.-.//.-.././..-/-/.//--../..-/.../.-/--/--/./-.//..-/--//--././--/./../-./.../.-/--//-../.././/-/.-./.-/../.-../...//--../..-//.../..-/.-./..-././-./

eine oder an Samuel F. B. Morse na wer kanns übersetzten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (27. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> -../.-/...//..-./../-./-.././/../-.-./....//-/---/.-../.-..//../-.-./....//..../---/..-./..-././/./...//-.-/---/--/--/./-.//-./---/-.-./....//--/./..../.-.//.-.././..-/-/.//--../..-/.../.-/--/--/./-.//..-/--//--././--/./../-./.../.-/--//-../.././/-/.-./.-/../.-../...//--../..-//.../..-/.-./..-././-./
> 
> eine oder an Samuel F. B. Morse na wer kanns übersetzten???



Fi.. Dich und fahr zur Hölle?

Keine Ahnung


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. April 2009)

Halloooo...
Mit mir gibt das am Mittwoch eher nix.
Habe gerade irgendwie keine Lust, mich aufs Rad zu schwingen. Meine Gabel regt mich mächtig auf und ich hatte bislang immer noch Schmerzen. Dazu habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl, ich werde krank, was aber abzuwarten bleibt.

Ich bin erstmal raus, was Touren fahren angeht...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Halloooo...
> Mit mir gibt das am Mittwoch eher nix.
> Habe gerade irgendwie keine Lust, mich aufs Rad zu schwingen. Meine Gabel regt mich mächtig auf und ich hatte bislang immer noch Schmerzen. Dazu habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl, ich werde krank, was aber abzuwarten bleibt.
> 
> ...




Du solltest die Ruhephase vor allem zum Pauken für die Prüfungen nutzen mein Guter  ja? Bitte!

Päppel Dich ma nen bisschen auf, ich ärger Martin am Mittwoch auch gern allein


----------



## Tasher82 (27. April 2009)

ich wäre denk ich dabei..
wetter kommt schneller als man denkt...


----------



## Tasher82 (27. April 2009)

kann aber erst gegen halb fünf viertel vor fünf..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du solltest die Ruhephase vor allem zum Pauken für die Prüfungen nutzen mein Guter  ja? Bitte!
> 
> Päppel Dich ma nen bisschen auf, ich ärger Martin am Mittwoch auch gern allein


Hast ansich recht, ja
Für Deutsch brauch ich ja nix zu machen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (27. April 2009)

von mir aus 5 uhr, aber dann must du auch kommen, ansonsten sag bescheid. treffpunkt wäre so entweder eilpe oder parkplatz am stadtgarten. mir egal, aber ich denke satdtgarten ist für alle die beste alternative. 

@ wencke
du mich auch, und gerne von hinten


----------



## apoptygma (27. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> von mir aus 5 uhr, aber dann must du auch kommen, ansonsten sag bescheid. treffpunkt wäre so entweder eilpe oder parkplatz am stadtgarten. mir egal, aber ich denke satdtgarten ist für alle die beste alternative.
> 
> @ wencke
> du mich auch, und gerne von hinten





Du stehst aber auf komische Spiele??!!
Da hab ich gar nicht das Equipment für *grübel


----------



## eminem7905 (27. April 2009)

können es mal andersherum versuchen 
habe gehort das es dann kompatibel sein soll


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> habe gehort das es dann kompatibel sein soll


Ich kann es nur noch mal betonen, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (27. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> können es mal andersherum versuchen
> habe gehort das es dann kompatibel sein soll



Ja, aber dann hiess es nicht Fi.....Dich sondern.......? Hm????? HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM?????



Und ja, da ist es dann kompatibel (hab ich aber auch nur so gehört)


----------



## apoptygma (27. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich kann es nur noch mal betonen, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, ich will nur, das es "politsich korrekt" hier is


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Kalt is gedorden draußen *bibber

Mir wäre natürlich nen bisschen später als 16 Uhr auch lieber, da ich erst gegen 3 denk ich zu Hause bin. Aber schauen wir einfach mal, wenn, komm ich ha eh mippem Auto *gg

Aber legt das mal feste und dann is gut...auch um 4, dann hau ich etwas eher ausm Büro ab. Ich muss nur sehen, das ich Sohnie hier vorher reinlassen kann, der kommt vonner Klassenfahrt am Mitwoch und hat keinen Hausschlüssel mit.

Bin recht durchn Wind, keine Ahnung warum (mal Horoskop gucken *haha), unruhig geschlafen, dauernd wach, wer fährt mit mir zum Abschalten nach Sylt? *lach 

Aber bitte nur Menschen, die von Natur aus wenig reden (Martin und Jenz scheiden also aus)  

Ich glaub, ich brauch mal wieder meinen Strand.


----------



## sonic3105 (28. April 2009)

Ich fahre nicht mit nach Sylt, aber eventuell am Mittwoch die Tour mit. 
Warte aber erstmal das Wetter ab und sage dann Kurzfristig zu.
Nette Grüße aus dem Verregnetem Schwerte.
Wünsche euch schonmal nen schönen Dienstag


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

Guten Morgen zuammen 


apoptygma schrieb:


> wer fährt mit mir zum Abschalten nach Sylt? *lach
> Aber bitte nur Menschen, die von Natur aus wenig reden (Martin und Jenz scheiden also aus)


Klingt verlockend, aber auf Sylt ist es mir zu kalt, zu windig und außerdem hat Sylt lagebedingt definitiv zu wenige Höhenmeter 

Sonst gerne 

Euch allen auch einen schönen, leider wolkigen, regnerischen Dienstag...
Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (28. April 2009)

Mittwoch halte ich auch noch offen, da das Wetter nicht wirklich zu irgendwas ermuntert. Wegen Roadstop schauen wir halt das wer etwas früher hinfährt, um Plätze zu organisieren. Kann das gerne übernehmen und setze mich da dann um 17 uhr schon hin.


----------



## mistermoo (28. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zuammen
> 
> Klingt verlockend, aber auf Sylt ist es mir zu kalt, zu windig und außerdem hat Sylt lagebedingt definitiv zu wenige Höhenmeter
> 
> ...



aber kai, da brauchst keine hm, wencke schickt dich 20 min quer durch die dünen und du bist sowas von platt, mehr als nach 1000 hm, im sand fahren kann so anstrengend sein..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> aber kai, da brauchst keine hm, wencke schickt dich 20 min quer durch die dünen und du bist sowas von platt, mehr als nach 1000 hm, im sand fahren kann so anstrengend sein..


Dass Sand anstrengend ist, brauchste mir nicht erzählen...
Feste klicken
Da war ich noch jung... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (28. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Dass Sand anstrengend ist, brauchste mir nicht erzählen...
> Feste klicken
> Da war ich noch jung...
> 
> Gruß Kai



ach da kommen erinnerungen an [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MN0_LRH06Q&feature=PlayList&p=17796A96B68431C0&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11"]YouTube - Parkzicht 1992 is 4 you[/ame] bei den niederländern auf wenn du schon von jung sprichst....  shit bin ich alt geworden

halt dir lieber die ohren zu, die jugend von heute ist ja nicht mehr belastbar

noch schöner war 3 tage party 92 direkt am strand am rotterdamer hafen, soviel sand kann man garnicht da haben wo er war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Kann das gerne übernehmen und setze mich da dann um 17 uhr schon hin.



Würde Dir da Gesellschaft leisten denk ich, da kann man dann ggf. auch schnell an nen anderen Tisch wechseln, der dann vielleicht größer is.


----------



## eminem7905 (28. April 2009)

ich dann auch. also 17 uhr roadstop 

und und viel reden 

ja mittwoch um 16 uhr, aber nur wenns nicht regnet und es einigermaßen trocken ist. können dann zum all you can eat reibekuchen fahren 

so hier ist heut um 12 uhr feierabend, denn ich habe jetzt schon kein bock mehr


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

Ich sehe Bilder auf der Sportografen-HP 
Aber wirklich toll sind sie auch nicht. Muss mich wohl damit abfinden, dass es von mir keine schönen Bilder gibt... 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Feste klicken


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich dann auch. also 17 uhr roadstop
> 
> und und viel reden




Gut, dann brauch ich ja erst um 18 Uhr erscheinen  Ich wollt nur Jenz da nicht allein hocken lassen.


----------



## mistermoo (28. April 2009)

sportograf ist sooo langsam, da willste mal sehen ob es downhill bilder gibt von dir und schläfst ein beim seite laden...


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2009)

Geil 

Ich kann echt nen Beweis liefern, das ich sooooooo viel Zeit am DH verloren habe, 4 Bilder vom Schieben 

Und eines von was weiss ich wo, das bestell ich mir dann mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (28. April 2009)

Juhu, also ich hab auch gerade zwei Bilder bestellt.
mal abwarten wann die Online gestellt werden, solange kann das ja nicht dauern.


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Juhu, also ich hab auch gerade zwei Bilder bestellt.
> mal abwarten wann die Online gestellt werden, solange kann das ja nicht dauern.



Hübsche Bilder von Dir


----------



## sonic3105 (28. April 2009)

Danke, 
und das aus deinem Munde.
Bin ich gleich weider 2 Cm größer, wenn das so weiter geht brauch ich bald nen neuen Rahmen


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Danke,
> und das aus deinem Munde.
> Bin ich gleich weider 2 Cm größer, wenn das so weiter geht brauch ich bald nen neuen Rahmen





Ja manchmal......


----------



## sonic3105 (28. April 2009)

So nach dem fazit das ich den P-Weg nicht fahren kann( Marathon)
Und bisher nix über das CC Rennen in Werdohl zu finden ist und ich somit nicht weiss ob es wieder stattfinden wird.
Überlege ich die Teilnahme in Hagen (2Stunden Rennen).
Wird aber sicher von meinem Trainingszustand abhängen ob ich dort an den Start gehe.
Steht da eigentlich nochjemand von uns am Start?? Ausser Martin der ja schon durch sein Geheim Training sowieso unereichbar sein wird??


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2009)

Feieraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabend!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So nach dem fazit das ich den P-Weg nicht fahren kann( Marathon)
> Und bisher nix über das CC Rennen in Werdohl zu finden ist und ich somit nicht weiss ob es wieder stattfinden wird.
> Überlege ich die Teilnahme in Hagen (2Stunden Rennen).
> Wird aber sicher von meinem Trainingszustand abhängen ob ich dort an den Start gehe.
> Steht da eigentlich nochjemand von uns am Start?? Ausser Martin der ja schon durch sein Geheim Training sowieso unereichbar sein wird??


Ich überlege noch, sagen wir es mal so 
Vielleicht kriegen wir da ja wieder ein kleines Team zusammen... Das wäre ja noch mal was. Warum willste "nur" das 2h-Rennen fahren?

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch, sagen wir es mal so
> Vielleicht kriegen wir da ja wieder ein kleines Team zusammen... Das wäre ja noch mal was. Warum willste "nur" das 2h-Rennen fahren?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Und Sportografenbilder schon gesichtet? 

Ich werde für Euch in Hagen den Betreuerstab machen *lach, und mir den Hintern aufreissen, Euch das Rennen da so gut wie möglich zu gestalten (Essen/Trinken/Zuspruch/Motivation/Trost) Isch schwör!!!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Und Sportografenbilder schon gesichtet?


Ja, aber ist doch in meinem Fall eher Zeitverschwendung, wie ich finde. Von den anderen muss ich mal noch sehen.... Vielleicht muss ich einfach einsehen, dass es keinen Sinn hat, ein Foto von mir zu machen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, aber ist doch in meinem Fall eher Zeitverschwendung, wie ich finde. Von den anderen muss ich mal noch sehen.... Vielleicht muss ich einfach einsehen, dass es keinen Sinn hat, ein Foto von mir zu machen
> 
> Gruß Kai




Also ich fand sie schön. Ich hab Dir auch eins bestellt, schicks Dir, wenns da ist.

Als kleines Dankeschön für den Empfang im Ziel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (28. April 2009)

So meine Bilder sind da , und bin ehrlich gesagt ganz Zufrieden.

@Kai, warum nur 3 Stunden, weil ich denke das ich bis dahin ein 2 Stunden Rennen eher in nem ordentlichem Tempo fahren kann als 3 Stunden.

Aber wer weiss wie weit man bis dahin ist, eventuell ändert sich das ja noch.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also ich fand sie schön. Ich hab Dir auch eins bestellt, schicks Dir, wenns da ist.
> 
> Als kleines Dankeschön für den Empfang im Ziel


Das ist ja lieb. 

Von welchem Empfang redest du? Hatte ja nicht mal ein B...Getränk dabei  Aber hey, war nicht bös' gemeint, hatte selber nix 
Die sollten sich mal nicht in der Mitte des Downhills, sondern am Gipfel eines Uphills positionieren. Mal sehen wer da schnell und gut aussieht. Am Downhill kann jeder grinsen und schnell aussehen 
Na ja, mein Fahrstil ist halt etwas anders als der anderer*. Das muss ich so akzeptieren.

@ Sascha
Gut, das ist natürlich ein Argument 
Ich würde allerdings eher die 3Stunden in Angriff nehmen, wenn überhaupt. Schauen wir einfach mal 

Kai
* Anders gesagt: Bin bergauf so schnell wie bergab


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2009)

e-mail addy her 





Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das ist ja lieb.
> 
> Von welchem Empfang redest du? Hatte ja nicht mal ein B...Getränk dabei  Aber hey, war nicht bös' gemeint, hatte selber nix
> Die sollten sich mal nicht in der Mitte des Downhills, sondern am Gipfel eines Uphills positionieren. Mal sehen wer da schnell und gut aussieht. Am Downhill kann jeder grinsen und schnell aussehen
> ...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

Ich muss ja schon sagen:
Bin doch ein geiler Typ 
Vielen Dank für das Bild 
Der Empfang im Ziel war aber Ehrensache 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich muss ja schon sagen:
> Bin doch ein geiler Typ
> Vielen Dank für das Bild
> Der Empfang im Ziel war aber Ehrensache
> ...



Bitte gerne! Sollte halt trotzdem ne kleine Freude sein, wie auch ich mich über Deinen Empfang gefreut habe.


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2009)

So, und getreu dem Motto dieses Liedes, welches auch in meiner Signatur grad verewigt ist, und welches ich beim warten auf den Start ungefähr auch 15 mal gehört habe (und muss wohl was gebracht haben in dem Fall *haha), verkrümel ich mich ne Stunde auf die Couch!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkFKubA6BtA"]YouTube - P:LOT (Pilot) Zeit Zu Leben[/ame]


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Bitte gerne! Sollte halt trotzdem ne kleine Freude sein, wie auch ich mich über Deinen Empfang gefreut habe.


Das ist dir auf jeden Fall gelungen 

Kai


----------



## mistermoo (28. April 2009)

grml, habe fast alle seiten durch und finde zu den 2 mit startnummer, welche sofort zu finden waren, keine weiteren in der downhill section

war wohl einfach zu schnell für die cams...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> war wohl einfach zu schnell für die cams...


Geht mir bergauf so... 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (28. April 2009)

die typen die staub hinter mir gefressen haben, sind drauf, das sind die mit den grimmigen gesichtern...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> die typen die staub hinter mir gefressen haben, sind drauf, das sind die mit den grimmigen gesichtern...


Oder es lag an den Problemen bei der Verdauung der Gels... *duck*

Kai


----------



## mistermoo (28. April 2009)

ne, dann hätte es mehr ausfälle im rennverlauf gegeben 

ok notiert fürs nächste mal: MEHR GEL ESSEN!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ne, dann hätte es mehr ausfälle im rennverlauf gegeben
> 
> ok notiert fürs nächste mal: MEHR GEL ESSEN!!!!


Wer weiß, was die nach dem Downhill gemacht haben?

Für nächste Mal? Schon in Hagen? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (28. April 2009)

im mom habe ich vielleicht ctf in der haard, wenn das zeitlich hinhaut im kopf, zusätzlich wollte ich am freitag nochmal rücksprache halten wegen nordenau und langenberg, möglicherweise noch den sauerland marathon (schmallenberg), da aber bei euch duisburg zwischen nordenau und schmallenberg liegt, wird nordenau vermutlich weg fallen bei euch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> im mom habe ich vielleicht ctf in der haard, wenn das zeitlich hinhaut im kopf, zusätzlich wollte ich am freitag nochmal rücksprache halten wegen nordenau und langenberg, möglicherweise noch den sauerland marathon (schmallenberg), da aber bei euch duisburg zwischen nordenau und schmallenberg liegt, wird nordenau vermutlich weg fallen bei euch


Derzeit scheitern Rennteilnahmen eher am geforderten Startgeld als an irgendetwas anderem. Das Rennen in Hagen ist erst im September! Wann die Rennen in Nordenau, Schmallenberg und Langenberg sind, weiß ich so jetzt nicht. Ansich bin ich für Rennteilnahmen aber immer offen, irgendwie werde ich schon das Geld zusammen kriegen. Hab da noch eine anzapfbare Quelle im Kopf...  Ist aber halt die Frage, ob ich die nicht besser in eine neue Gabel fließen lasse. Allgemein sollte der nächste Monat allerdings recht "finanzstark" werden. Schauen wir einfach mal, würde ich sagen.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Kann man ja am Fr. einfach mal bequatschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (28. April 2009)

Schmallenberg hatte ich auch noch auf der Liste, sind 47km mit 1.150 HM
Also denke ich machbar.
termin wäre 22.08.09
Wäre auch ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Schmallenberg hatte ich auch noch auf der Liste, sind 47km mit 1.150 HM
> Also denke ich machbar.
> termin wäre 22.08.09
> Wäre auch ne Überlegung wert.


Von den Zahlen her klingt es machbar, wenn auch wahrscheinlich nicht mit dem Schnitt von Sundern  Aber die anderen werden ja auch langsamer 
Ist ja zwischen Duisburg und Schmallenberg ein Wochenende Pause, sollte also machbar sein 
Mal schauen...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (28. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So nach dem fazit das ich den P-Weg nicht fahren kann( Marathon)
> Und bisher nix über das CC Rennen in Werdohl zu finden ist und ich somit nicht weiss ob es wieder stattfinden wird.
> Überlege ich die Teilnahme in Hagen (2Stunden Rennen).
> Wird aber sicher von meinem Trainingszustand abhängen ob ich dort an den Start gehe.
> Steht da eigentlich nochjemand von uns am Start?? Ausser Martin der ja schon durch sein Geheim Training sowieso unereichbar sein wird??



Ich


----------



## mistermoo (28. April 2009)

Samstag 1.August
Nordenau: 16â¬ Startgeld (10â¬ Startnummernpfand) Nachmeldung bis 1 Std. vor dem Start mÃ¶glich (zusÃ¤tzlich 3â¬)
WÃ¼rde ich als Trainingseinheit fÃ¼r Duisburg sehen (hehe)

Samstag 22.August
Schmallenberg: 27â¬ Startgeld (bin da noch unschlÃ¼ssig ob der wirklich sein muss/soll/kann)

Sonntag 4.Oktober 
Langenberg-Marathon 16â¬ Startgeld (Nachmeldung 20â¬) freie Streckenwahl was ich besonders cool finde


Ansonsten hier mal schauen was es noch an Rennen bzw. Terminen gibt.
http://www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Samstag 1.August
> Nordenau: 16 Startgeld (10 Startnummernpfand) Nachmeldung bis 1 Std. vor dem Start möglich (zusätzlich 3)
> Würde ich als Trainingseinheit für Duisburg sehen (hehe)
> 
> ...


Oh wow, Danke schön 

Nordenau ist ja gar nicht mal so teuer. Ist schon mal ein Plus 
Schmallenberg werde ich mir auch noch sehr gut überlegen, ist von den 3en da oben derzeit am unwahrscheinlichsten, zumindest was die AKTIVE Teilnahme angeht. Gegen Langenberg spricht derzeit erstmal, dass es recht spät im Jahr ist und ich als Schönwetterfahrer da evtl. meine Probleme kriegen KÖNNTE. Die freie Streckenwahl ist natürlich ein Plus, keine Frage.
Mal schauen, was sich am Freitag so ergibt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (28. April 2009)

also hagen werd ich auch fahren denk ich..
rest mal sehen langenberg auch damit gewisse leutz net allein fahren müssen..

neues bild on


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> also hagen werd ich auch fahren denk ich..


Über welche Zeit denn? 2 oder 3 Stunden?
Ein weiteres Argument, in Hagen an den Start zu gehen... 

Kai
P.S.: Auch wenn Martins Zusage für eine Teilnahme ansich eine Anmeldung meinerseits schon fast garantiert...


----------



## Tasher82 (28. April 2009)

dachte schon eher an 2h.. und ihr?


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Samstag 1.August
> Nordenau: 16â¬ Startgeld (10â¬ Startnummernpfand) Nachmeldung bis 1 Std. vor dem Start mÃ¶glich (zusÃ¤tzlich 3â¬)
> WÃ¼rde ich als Trainingseinheit fÃ¼r Duisburg sehen (hehe)
> 
> ...




Wenn ich berÃ¼cksichtige, das ich doch recht guten Muskelkater in den Waden habe und auch wieder mal im RÃ¼cken, und mir, so wie es sich anfÃ¼hlt, die linke Wade wohl doch an dem einen Schotterantieg beim Durchtreten noch gezerrt habe, gibts kein Marathon als Training fÃ¼r Duisburg . Zum einen, weil ich fÃ¼r Duisburg mich etwas anders vorbereiten mÃ¶chte die Wochen vorher und zum anderen, weil ich fÃ¼r Duisburg wirklich top fit sein mÃ¶chte, ohne wo Zipperlein zu haben.

Langenberg melde ich sobald die Liste auf ist 

CTF Haard wÃ¤r ich gern dabei, falls es ein PlÃ¤tzchen fÃ¼r mich und mein Bike gibt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> dachte schon eher an 2h.. und ihr?


Ich weiß ja noch nicht, ob überhaupt, aber ich hatte schon eher an das 3h Rennen gedacht. Aber Sascha wollte wohl auch die 2Stunden Runde fahren...
Uwe braucht man ansich eigentlich nicht zu fragen 
Und Martin will sich auch länger als 2Std. in seinem Hoood zeigen, denke ich mal 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (28. April 2009)

Kai überlege dir mal was mit dem hier ist:
Garmisch Bike Marathon ( Deutsche Meisterschaft ) 

 06.06.200936/650 60/1700 105/2600


----------



## Tasher82 (28. April 2009)

naja schliesse mich dann der mehrheit an denk ich..

schöne grüße..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Kai überlege dir mal was mit dem hier ist:
> Garmisch Bike Marathon ( Deutsche Meisterschaft )
> 06.06.200936/650 60/1700 105/2600


Was mit dem ist? Der ist zu weit weg  Zumindest, wenn es das Garmisch ist, dass ich kenne 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (28. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Uwe braucht man ansich eigentlich nicht zu fragen



Ich fahr die gesamte Trophy in der Kurzstrecke!
Dazu gehört auch das 2Std. Rennen in Hagen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich fahr die gesamte Trophy in der Kurzstrecke!
> Dazu gehört auch das 2Std. Rennen in Hagen


Sag ich doch 
Nee, hätte ich nicht gedacht...

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (28. April 2009)

naja geht so, in verbindung mit 3 tagen urlaub wäre das schon gut, zudem ein bekannter von mir 20km davon nur entfernt wohnt (graswang)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> naja geht so, in verbindung mit 3 tagen urlaub wäre das schon gut, zudem ein bekannter von mir 20km davon nur entfernt wohnt (graswang)


Cool, habe eh noch 15 hier und weiß nicht, wohin damit... 
Nee, wirklich nicht. Aber lieb daste an mich denkst 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Cool, habe eh noch 15 hier und weiß nicht, wohin damit...


----------



## agnes (28. April 2009)

so...nun melde ich mcih auch mal wieder zurück. mein umzug habe ich hinter mir. und ich muss sagen...es lebt sich sehr gut in rafflenbeul  leider habe ich noch viel auf der arbeit zu tun. werde wohl bald mich euch die runden ziehen. wenn ihr auf einen schlappen sag mit enduro warten könnt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (28. April 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> so...nun melde ich mcih auch mal wieder zurück. mein umzug habe ich hinter mir. und ich muss sagen...es lebt sich sehr gut in rafflenbeul  leider habe ich noch viel auf der arbeit zu tun. werde wohl bald mich euch die runden ziehen. wenn ihr auf einen schlappen sag mit enduro warten könnt^^



du hast min 2,5 kilo weniger zu schleppen am bike, somit schleppst du mich hehe


----------



## eminem7905 (28. April 2009)

hi,
morgen findet die erste tour statt. 16 uhr im stadtgarten von hagen 



@ die anderen
fahre in hagen das 2 stunden rennen


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hi,
> morgen findet die erste tour statt. 16 uhr im stadtgarten von hagen
> 
> 
> ...




Fabian wird aber wohl erst zu 16:30/45 rum können, wurde das berücksichtigt??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @ die anderen
> fahre in hagen das 2 stunden rennen


Ihr seid mir ja eine lustige Truppe...  
Gut, dann kann man sich eine Umfrage "Welche Runde fahrt ihr in Hagen?" auch schenken...

Na ja, mal schauen 
Kai


----------



## mistermoo (28. April 2009)

fahr einfach die 3std runde kai, bis martin nach dem rennen seinen grill an hat ist der wald abgefackelt (der haut da seinen spiritus rein wenn er bis dahin noch nicht seine kehle runter geflossen ist) und du bist dann im ziel zum löschen (durst)


----------



## eminem7905 (28. April 2009)

oder haben wir 17 uhr gesagt, weiß garnicht mehr, also es ist locker bis 20.45 hell, erst dann geht die sonne unter. also können wir um 17 uhr treffpunkt machen.

ALSO AN ALLE
AM MITTWOCH UM 17 UHR AM STADTGARTEN, TOUR UM DIE MAX. 3 STD. WENNS TROCKEN BLEIBT!!!!

ich hoffe sebastian meldet sich hier auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (28. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> fahr einfach die 3std runde kai, bis martin nach dem rennen seinen grill an hat ist der wald abgefackelt (der haut da seinen spiritus rein wenn er bis dahin noch nicht seine kehle runter geflossen ist) und du bist dann im ziel zum löschen (durst)



so siehts aus, nach dem rennen können alle zum grillen zu mir kommen, und gemeinesamen duschen


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> so siehts aus, nach dem rennen können alle zum grillen zu mir kommen, und gemeinesamen duschen



Klasse da freu ich mich, beim zugucken ....denn ich fahre Hagen ja nicht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> fahr einfach die 3std runde kai


Vorausgesetzt der Start erfolgt zeitgleich, müsstet ihr dann aber warten, wie unangenehm... 
Und nachher heißt es noch, ich würde mich vor der Konkurrenz drücken oder so... *vogelzeig*

Warten wir es einfach mal ab 
Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (28. April 2009)

moin. joa mit morgen mach ich mal wetter- bzw. zeitabhängig. ich schau auf jeden fall noch mal rein und sag bescheid...


----------



## mistermoo (28. April 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> moin. joa mit morgen mach ich mal wetter- bzw. zeitabhängig. ich schau auf jeden fall noch mal rein und sag bescheid...



dann frag auch gleich mal den oli, der hat ja im mom zeit gehabt für ga runden in masse...


----------



## Tasher82 (28. April 2009)

gut gut dann halten wir mal 17Uhr fest..
das müßte ich schon schaffen...
..ansonsten geb ich noch was von mir..


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ..ansonsten geb ich noch was von mir..



Dürfen wir uns die "Gabe" dann auswählen?


----------



## Tasher82 (28. April 2009)

was schwebt dir vor?


----------



## apoptygma (28. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> was schwebt dir vor?





Gute Nacht!


----------



## agnes (29. April 2009)

wenn ich das so lese...seid ihr ja richtig im rennwahn^^

ahhhh, guten morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (29. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dürfen wir uns die "Gabe" dann auswählen?



wencke möchte gern 12cm mit nüssen 

@agnes
morgen,
nicht wir, die sind rennwahnsinnig, wobei ich da keinen sinn sehe geld auszugeben um eine tour zu fahren, denn zu gewinnen gibts bei einem rennen rein garnichts. 

also habe ich da schon ne idee

heute um 17 uhr RENNEN ab Stadtgarten, es darf allerdings nicht überholt werden, kosten 20 Euro, Zeitnahme erfolgt anhand euer Tachos 

ich fahre nur Hagen im september, weil ich in Eilpe wohne und es für mich ne ehrensache ist.


----------



## agnes (29. April 2009)

ist ja nichts schlimes dran, rennen zu fahren^^

hmmm 20â¬ startgeld.hast du auch mehrere klassen? spricht cc, enduro usw. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271302&page=2 hier mal wieder ein link fÃ¼r die hall off...


----------



## mistermoo (29. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wencke möchte gern 12cm mit nüssen
> 
> @agnes
> morgen,
> ...



es geht bei den rennen auch nicht um gewinnen, sondern um dabei gewesen zu sein für sich selbst, jedenfalls gehts mir so,

äh martin was soll das für ein kleiner burger sein mit 12cm und was sollen die nüsse dabei... 

und gibt mal ne verdammte adresse für den stadtgarten zeugs, wenn wer von außerhalb aufschlagen will


----------



## eminem7905 (29. April 2009)

ok, 
hier die adresse

Stadtgartenallee 1
58089 Hagen


----------



## apoptygma (29. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wencke möchte gern 12cm mit nüssen




Hat das eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund, warum gerade Du bei mir häufig um negative Aufmerksamkeit buhlst? Bekommst Du zu wenig positive von mir?


----------



## apoptygma (29. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ...............



@jenz
UAWG bis 30.4. (hol ma Dein Handy)


----------



## eminem7905 (29. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hat das eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund, warum gerade Du bei mir häufig um negative Aufmerksamkeit buhlst? Bekommst Du zu wenig positive von mir?



zu A: ne, eigentlich nicht, bzw. so richtig verstehe ich den satz nicht. 

zu B: geht so


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. April 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> wenn ich das so lese...seid ihr ja richtig im rennwahn^^


Geht so, ne 
Der Renntag am Samstag hat auf jeden Fall Lust auf mehr gemacht, zumindest bei mir...
Aber ich bin deshalb jetzt nicht der Schnellste Mountainbiker auf dem Planeten oder was weiß ich 
Und wenn ich doch mal schneller bin als andere, ist für mich ein leichtes, oben am Berg zu warten. Ihr seid eingeladen, euch unten am Berg zu revanchieren... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (29. April 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

@Martin, 
Du hast bei nem Rennen ne Menge zu Gewinnen,
du fährst ja Quasi für dich selbst versucht für dich das bestmögliche rauszuholen und kannst für dich selbst eine passable Leistung bringen oder eben nicht. Wichtig ist eben das du selbst mit deiner Leistung Zufrieden sein kannst und alles gegeben hast.
Für mich jedenfalls ne erfahrung gewesen die sich gelohnt hat und es wird nicht das letzte gewesen sein.


Wegen heute werde ich schauen, aber denke schon das ich dabei bin.

@jens bist du auch dabei?? Wenn ja können wir uns ja nochmal kurzschliessen, zwecks Anreise .


ecuh allen nen guten Morgen und geniesst den Tag bis zum Rennen um 17 Uhr. 
P.S. Meine Startnummer lasse ich dann mal dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. April 2009)

Also ich muss auch mal schauen,ob ich mir das heute entgehen lassen kann...
Was ich mache, ist dann später hier im Thread zu lesen. Da ich eine längere Anfahrt habe als die Locals, werdet ihr schon früh genug Bescheid wissen, denke ich 

Vielleicht ja bis später,
Kai


----------



## mistermoo (29. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> @Martin,
> Du hast bei nem Rennen ne Menge zu Gewinnen,
> ...



jo sascha, denke das ich so gegen 14 bescheid geben kann ob es bei mir hinhaut


----------



## apoptygma (29. April 2009)

Ich werde standesgemäß mit dem Auto zu 17:00 Uhr rum aufschlagen. Ja, aus reinen Bequemlichkeitsgründen und weil ich keinen Bock habe, ggf, versifft durch die Stadt zu gurken.

Warum fährt man Rennen mit *philosophier...

Gut, machen wir uns ma nix vor, als Mann geht man bei Rennen schnell unter. Wir Weiber sind ja da wirklich noch die Exoten und ich habe schon gemerkt, das die Zuschauer sehr positiv auf bikende Frauen reagiere. Die Ansprache an Anstiegen etc. war schon deutlich  Das macht dann einfach Spass.

Zum anderen brauche ich Herausforderungen. Leben tut man nur, wenn man seinen Körper auch mal spüren kann. Und das klappte ganz hervorragend am Samstag . Grenzen austesten, beissen, weitermachen, schlußendlich mit dem Ziel, seine Erwartungen ansich selbst immer ein Stückchen höher zu setzen, je mehr Erfahnrungen man gesammelt hat...

Davon ab, habe ich eben jetzt gesehen, das ich bei den Frauen so schlecht nicht positioniert war, was meine Leistung angeht, konnte ich mich doch sonst nur immer an Euch Männern orientieren, was nun vielleicht doch als Vorteil betrachtet werden kann (auch wenns ab und an mal Nerven kostet)

So, genug zum Thema Rennphilosophie, ich sage schon mal bis um 17:00, heute mit Fully-Maus am Start


----------



## sonic3105 (29. April 2009)

Rennthema gut beschrieben, genauso sehe ich das auch. Es ist eine Herausforderung die man sich selber stellt.
das war dann die kurzfassung. LACH
ja dann sag ich mal bis später.


----------



## eminem7905 (29. April 2009)

@agness

es sollte dich aber nicht abschreckem mit uns mitzufahren, auf den touren steht der spaß im vordergrund, und das ist das wichtigste. 

schei$$e, wollte gerade feierabend machen, da sehe ich das ich um 13 uhr noch ein meeting habe,  , na ja, hoffe ich mal das es schnell vorbei ist. also bis später, spätestens bis um 17 uhr.


----------



## sonic3105 (29. April 2009)

Ja da gebe ich Martin recht, auf Touren ist das Tempo Zweitrangig, zur Not mus man dann halt mal ein wenig warten.Hauptsache ist der Spass.
Sind ja immer mehr als genug Leute dabei und es hat halt jeder seine Stärken und Schwächen.
Aber es wird garantiert keiner davon Rasen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (29. April 2009)

oder zurückbleiben


----------



## sonic3105 (29. April 2009)

nee zurück bleibt keiner, glaub ich zumindest.
Oder haben wir schonmal jemanden verloren????


----------



## apoptygma (29. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> nee zurück bleibt keiner, glaub ich zumindest.
> Oder haben wir schonmal jemanden verloren????




Ja, wir beide wurden mal vergessen, mitten im Wald, ängstlich zitternd und hilflos suchend.

Gemein war das!

@Martin
Jedem das, was er verdient ich hau hier in 8 Minuten ab 

Nach dem letzten Telefonat mit einer Krankenkasse hab ich die Faxen getz dicke. Schei..... inkompetentes Pack 

Morgen folgt die schriftliche Beschwerde an den Teamleiter dieser Trulla.


----------



## sonic3105 (29. April 2009)

Oh man merkt die Dame bringt gute Laune mit zum fahren. Vielleicht haben wir dann doch jemanden der heute davon rast. 
wer das wohl ist, kleiner Tipp hat Lange Haare und ist Weiblich.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. April 2009)

Soll ich mal über "Rennteilnahme ja oder nein" philosophieren? Nicht schlagen, nicht schlagen, ihr habt ja schon gewonnen, ich lass es sein, versprochen 

Bis später mal, denke ich 
Kai


----------



## mistermoo (29. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, wir beide wurden mal vergessen, mitten im Wald, ängstlich zitternd und hilflos suchend.
> 
> Gemein war das!
> 
> ...



was das denn für arbeitszeiten...
zuviel hier von abgeschaut bzw. übernommen

sinnvolle Ausnutzung des Arbeitstages

@sascha, bin gegen 16.30 bei dir denk ich


----------



## sonic3105 (29. April 2009)

@Jens
Okay, bin dann wie immer Startklar.


----------



## apoptygma (29. April 2009)

Und mein Sohn ist auch wieder zu Hause! 

Na ja......ich versuch, meine Laune extra für Euch in luftige Höhen zu bugsieren (mir Mühe geb), denn der Lütte regt mich getz schon wieder auf :-( und der ist noch keine 45 Minuten hier.

Egal.


----------



## apoptygma (29. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> was das denn für arbeitszeiten...



Sprach Mr.-3-Tage-Woche


----------



## sonic3105 (29. April 2009)

JaJa das liegt an den 12 cm mit den Nüssen LOL......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (29. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> JaJa das liegt an den 12 cm mit den Nüssen LOL......


----------



## sonic3105 (29. April 2009)

Du musst ihn einfach zum Arzt bringen und Kastrieren lassen. dann wird er Ruhiger


----------



## apoptygma (29. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Du musst ihn einfach zum Arzt bringen und Kastrieren lassen. dann wird er Ruhiger



Wenn ich das grundsätzlich mit jedem Kerl machen kann, der mir gerade mal auf den Zieger geht.....dann bin ich dabei  "Steffi" war heute auch wieder vorn dabei. Wofür hab ich eigentlich ein eigenes Büro *grml

Möchte sich jemand grad anbieten dafür?


----------



## mistermoo (29. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wenn ich das grundsätzlich mit jedem Kerl machen kann, der mir gerade mal auf den Zieger geht.....dann bin ich dabei  "Steffi" war heute auch wieder vorn dabei. Wofür hab ich eigentlich ein eigenes Büro *grml
> 
> Möchte sich jemand grad anbieten dafür?



häh wie äh jetzt, ähh nein


----------



## sonic3105 (29. April 2009)

So, jetzt die alles entscheidende Frage, wie fahren?? Lang -Kurz- Jacke- keine JAcke?? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## apoptygma (29. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So, jetzt die alles entscheidende Frage, wie fahren?? Lang -Kurz- Jacke- keine JAcke?? Fragen über Fragen.



*Handreich*

Die Frage stellte ich mir auch grad.

Ich werde erstmal kurz anfangen (Hose) und mir meine lange sowie ne Regenjacke mitnehmen. Obenrum kurz mit Jacke.


----------



## sonic3105 (29. April 2009)

Ich glaube Hose lang 
und trikot kurz
 und dazu das lange drüber an.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. April 2009)

Ich habe gehört, draußen sind Plusgerade -> kurz, kurz, mit Option auf oben ohne im Tourverlauf... 
Für den Fall dass es regnet, habe ich eine Jacke dabei, sonst hatte ich an kurz/lang gedacht. Der Kenner weiß jetzt, wie ich zur Tour komme 
Unten lang, oben kurz geht ja mal gar nicht... 

Meine Meinung 
Gruß und bis gleich dann mal 
Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (29. April 2009)

Wer möchte denn oben kurz und unten lang kommen??
nach ansicht meines thermometrs bin ich jetzt total erschrocken das draussen über 15 grad sind, schnell die lange hose wegpacken.
kurz kurz ist die devise,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wer möchte denn oben kurz und unten lang kommen??
> nach ansicht meines thermometrs bin ich jetzt total erschrocken das draussen über 15 grad sind, schnell die lange hose wegpacken.
> kurz kurz ist die devise,


Sowas überhaupt in Betracht ziehen, ist schon... also... ist schlimm sowas 
So kommt die *bike* nie zum Style-Check vorbei 

Bis gleich,
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (29. April 2009)

race-kralle88 schrieb:


> so kommt die *bike* nie zum style-check vorbei
> 
> Bis gleich,
> kai



du bist böse! :d


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. April 2009)

"Tuht mir leit", wäre jetzt die Antwort des... wie sagt man das? "Style-gecheckten"? "geStyle-Checkten"? Ich weiß es nicht, da bin ich überfragt, sorry.

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (29. April 2009)

Okay dann also alle den Fullface auf und schlabber sachen an dann haben wir den Style Checker Martin jedenfalls was das betrifft beeindruckt.


----------



## apoptygma (29. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Okay dann also alle den Fullface auf und schlabber sachen an dann haben wir den Style Checker Martin jedenfalls was das betrifft beeindruckt.



Ich trag Zopf und schwarze Wäsche, reicht das?


----------



## seppel82 (29. April 2009)

werd wohl obenrum mein dünnes schlabbriges O´Neal-Langarm und untenrum die nächst beste jeans anziehen. möchte euch den anblick meiner geschändeten bikerbeine ersparen .
(nebenbei sind meine kurzen alle in der wäsche...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Okay dann also alle den Fullface auf und schlabber sachen an dann haben wir den Style Checker Martin jedenfalls was das betrifft beeindruckt.


Sascha rafft wieder gar nix... 
Aber egal. Ich fahr ja eh rum wie die letzte Rennrad-Schwuchtel. Das ist von Style-Ehren soweit entfernt wie die Erde von der Sonne, von daher passt's 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (29. April 2009)

LOL, werd nicht frech.....
@kai
 hab eigentlich nur an deine Sicherheit gedacht wenn Martin gleich die Downhills vorstellt.


----------



## seppel82 (29. April 2009)

fullface kann ich auch noch mithalten. sogar in bikefarbe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. April 2009)

Sehr nett...
Ist ja schon gut, ich hör ja schon auf... 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (29. April 2009)

Hehe,
so jetzt zieh ich mich mal LAngsam an. damit der jensemann gleich nicht solange auf mich warten muss.


----------



## apoptygma (29. April 2009)

Wird wohl Dreckblech nötig sein nach dem Regen gestern?


----------



## seppel82 (29. April 2009)

Dreck is Deko


----------



## sonic3105 (29. April 2009)

Dreckblech TZTZTZTZ Sowas kommt an ein MTB nicht dran .....eher fahr ich garnicht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wird wohl Dreckblech nötig sein nach dem Regen gestern?


Wo warste die letzten 10min? 
Stichwort: STYLE 

So, muss los langsam...
Ich brauche ja evtl. noch Zeit zum Suchen...

Bis gleich,
Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. April 2009)

Ach so, bevor ich es vergesse:
Erwartet heute nicht zu viel von mir, ich habe seit Sundern nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen... 

Und wech...
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (29. April 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Dreckblech TZTZTZTZ Sowas kommt an ein MTB nicht dran .....eher fahr ich garnicht



Gut, das ich nicht Du bin und mir mein Ischias und ein trockener Hintern wichtiger sind.

Ich nehms mit und schaue vor Ort.


----------



## astral67 (29. April 2009)

Sagt mal, ich finde nix für den 1. Mai hier im Fred. Habt ihr das versteckt oder fahrt ihr nicht? Martins Einladung zu seiner Trailtourstrecke neulich klang sooo verlockend...


----------



## apoptygma (29. April 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ich finde nix für den 1. Mai hier im Fred. Habt ihr das versteckt oder fahrt ihr nicht? Martins Einladung zu seiner Trailtourstrecke neulich klang sooo verlockend...



Hm, keine Ahnung ob gefahren wird. Ich hatte, je nach Wetterlage wenn vor, morgens/vormittags zu fahren, da wir uns ja zu 18 Uhr zum Essen treffen wollten, da könnten ggf. diverse Leute noch im Koma liegen *lach

So, zurück von einer kleinen aber sehr schönen Tour (mit Martin, Kai, Sascha, Jenz, Sebastian und Fabi), die, natürlich, gern hätte mehr bergauf und weniger bergab sein können 

25 km, 642 Hm mit einem gediegenen Schnitt bei mir von 12,39 (das war fast mein Durchschnitt auf den Uphills, woran man sehen kann, das bergab immer noch nicht meins ist *hihi). Wade war erst nach etlichen km richtig zu gebrauchen, aber dann fings anne Uphills an Spass zu machen 

Danke Martin für die schöne Route und den anderen Jungs sowieso fürs mitfahren und mich aushalten


----------



## eminem7905 (29. April 2009)

am ersten mai, wird glaube ich nicht gefahren, bzw. ist noch nichts geplannt, wir sind aber ab 18 uhr im road stop in dortmund/syburg

so tour von heute, ach ja ERSTER!!!! 

710HM
13,7 schnitt
33,06km 

hat heute mal wieder viel spaß gemacht, mit einer größeren gruppe zu fahren.


----------



## apoptygma (29. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> am ersten mai, wird glaube ich nicht gefahren, bzw. ist noch nichts geplannt, wir sind aber ab 18 uhr im road stop in dortmund/syburg
> 
> so tour von heute, ach ja ERSTER!!!!
> 
> ...



Da bin ich ja froh, das mein Schnitt doch nicht so übel ist 

Und nein, DU bist ZWEITER!!!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. April 2009)

Ich bin auch wieder zurück.
Ja, war eine super Runde, wie ich finde. Ging ja z. T. richtig toll bergauf und bergab muss man dann halt einfach auf mich warten 

Ich habe mich auf dem Rückweg mit Fabian darauf geeinigt, dass Sundern von mir KEIN überzeugendes Rennen war. Allerdings hängt die ganze Sache von der Sichtweise ab...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ging ja z. T. richtig toll bergauf





Habt einen schönen Tag alle miteinander. Freu mich schon auf morgen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. April 2009)

Wenn ich mich richtig an die Tour gestern erinnere, so sind da Fotos entstanden. Wo sind die eigentlich? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Euch auch von mir einen schönen Tag 
Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (30. April 2009)

moin zusammen,

gääähn büro excel tapeten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (30. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig an die Tour gestern erinnere, so sind da Fotos entstanden. Wo sind die eigentlich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




morgään

kommen heute irgendwann online, da ich das kabel nicht gefunden habe und keine lust zu suchen hatte


----------



## Tasher82 (30. April 2009)

@Kai

warten wir mal diese Jahr ab und nächsten Jahr starten wir in Block1 in Sundern ;-)
dann wird das schon...

war sicher net optimal, aber wie gesagt alles ansichtssache.. zumindest kein Sturz keine Panne..

gruß Fabian..

zu gestern glaub 42km 800hm und knapp 15er Schnitt..


----------



## apoptygma (30. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> gääähn büro excel tapeten



Ähnliches bei mir. 

Grad sind die Quartalszahlen der Personalwirtschaft per e-mail aufgeschlagen *brechinsessen


----------



## eminem7905 (30. April 2009)

ich beschäftige mich mit diagramen, und zwar muss ich 2 tabellen in ein diagramm einbauen mit unterschiedlicher skalierung, und das macht probleme, weil die sekundärachse läßt sich nicht richtig darstellen


----------



## sonic3105 (30. April 2009)

Guten Morgen,
 Ja morgen wird gefuttert. 
Fahren werde ich Morgen nicht, 
 denke das ich gleich ne GA Runde drehe und für Morgen dann Pause mache.


----------



## eminem7905 (30. April 2009)

finde auch das du dich erholen sollst bist ja KZH oder wie es so schön heißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (30. April 2009)

das ganze nennt sich Aktive Regeneration.

@sebastian
Sag mal welchen Fahrtechnik Kurs hast du eigentlich belegt?? War das in Witten??
Wenn ja, welcher?? Basic1 oder Basic2??
Und Lohnt sich das für das Geld??


So dann werfe ich gleich mal die Frage in den Raum, wer hätte Lust auf Kurz oder lange sicht mal ein fahrtechnik Training zu besuchen??


----------



## seppel82 (30. April 2009)

ja war in witten auf schloss steinhausen bei bikeride. nen 2tageskurs für 168 uronen incl. grillabend...
hat sich meiner meinung nach gelohnt. die trainer sind wirklich gut drauf und können die sachen recht gut rüberbringen !
basic eins kannste dir klemmen. das is für die leute, die zum ersten mal auf nem richtigen bike sitzen 
ich werd auf jeden fall, in ein paar monaten, noch den basic 3 und eventuell den freeride-kurs in willingen machen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> warten wir mal diese Jahr ab und nächsten Jahr starten wir in Block1 in Sundern ;-)
> dann wird das schon...
> war sicher net optimal, aber wie gesagt alles ansichtssache.. zumindest kein Sturz keine Panne..
> ...


Nächstes Jahr Doppelsieg dann, Ehrensache 
Der Startplatz war schon okay soweit, aber wenn man schon da steht, wo wir gestanden haben, sollte man auf dem ersten Asphaltstück bis zum Gelände und dann im ersten Geländestück genug Druck machen können, um an dem ersten Bündel Sonntagsfahrer vorbeizuziehen und evtl. das Hinterrad von "schnellen" Leuten zu erwischen. Dann wird das auch was mit einem guten Ergebnis 
Aber vor allem sollte man sich an Absprachen halten und nicht einfach wegfahren, wenn man dann erwärmt ist... :kotz:

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Auch wenn dringende Notwendigkeit besteht, denke ich nicht, dass ich in näherer Zeit einen solchen Kurs belegen werde...


----------



## apoptygma (30. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> , um an dem ersten Bündel Sonntagsfahrer vorbeizuziehen




EY!


----------



## seppel82 (30. April 2009)

zu den sonntagsfahrern zählst du doch schon lange nicht mehr...


----------



## seppel82 (30. April 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-48k9eMpfc"]YouTube - Rock Shox Pike[/ame]


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> EY!


*tröst*
Der Begriff des Sonntagsfahrers schließt Frauen aus, die heißen Sonntagsfahrer*INNEN*. Von denen war aber bei mir gar nicht die Rede.
Es ist also alles in bester Ordnung 





Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. April 2009)

@ Sebastian
Möchtest du uns mit dem Video etwas bestimmtes mitteilen? 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. April 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> zu den sonntagsfahrern zählst du doch schon lange nicht mehr...



Hm...danke *nase schneuz


----------



## seppel82 (30. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Sebastian
> Möchtest du uns mit dem Video etwas bestimmtes mitteilen?
> 
> Kai


 
ne nicht wirklich. wollte es euch nur nicht vorenthalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (30. April 2009)

ja so ein kurs wie sebastian ihn gemacht hat hört sich nicht schlecht an. gibts ne homepage dazu????

@seb. wir haben gestern wieder einen neuen schönen trail entdeckt, direkt am fernsehturm, zwar geht es nicht berg ab, aber er ist schön zu fahren. hättest du morgen lust, für ne kleine mini runde, max. 2 stunden, mal dort neue wege zu suchen??? so vormittag rum, nichts wildes. denn auf den einen trail habe ich 1-2 abzweigungen gefunden, die recht vielversprechend ausgesehen haben


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. April 2009)

Ach so. Na dann geht es ja 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RX_Q4wTRVQ"]YouTube - Bike Test: Giant Anthem 2[/ame]

Kai
P.S.: Meins ist aber nicht "zuckerlrot"...


----------



## apoptygma (30. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> denn auf den einen trail habe ich 1-2 abzweigungen gefunden, die recht vielversprechend ausgesehen haben




Uphill....Uphill....Uphill???????



Fahrt bloss gucken


----------



## seppel82 (30. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja so ein kurs wie sebastian ihn gemacht hat hört sich nicht schlecht an. gibts ne homepage dazu????
> 
> @seb. wir haben gestern wieder einen neuen schönen trail entdeckt, direkt am fernsehturm, zwar geht es nicht berg ab, aber er ist schön zu fahren. hättest du morgen lust, für ne kleine mini runde, max. 2 stunden, mal dort neue wege zu suchen??? so vormittag rum, nichts wildes. denn auf den einen trail habe ich 1-2 abzweigungen gefunden, die recht vielversprechend ausgesehen haben


 
bin heut abend feiern. kommt also auf meinen zustand morgen an... sollte ich einigermaßen nüchtern nach hause kommen bin ich dabei. ich meld mich morgen !

homepage > http://www.bikeride.de/


----------



## eminem7905 (30. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Uphill....Uphill....Uphill???????




was ist das???? ist das der weg den man bezwingen muss um anschließend spaß zu haben????


----------



## seppel82 (30. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was ist das???? ist das der weg den man bezwingen muss um anschließend spaß zu haben????


 
so in etwa glaub ich. ich meine mal irgendwann etwas davon gehört zu haben...


----------



## eminem7905 (30. April 2009)

@seb. und sascha und alle anderen die sich angesprochen fühlen


hier zu hätte ich bock

http://www.bikeride.de/index.php?f_categoryId=5&aid=13&nh=1


----------



## seppel82 (30. April 2009)

will dich nicht enttäuschen aber für basic 3 sind wir noch nicht reif genug... (zumindest nicht nach dem was ich in witten gesehn habe)


----------



## apoptygma (30. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was ist das???? ist das der weg den man bezwingen muss um anschließend spaß zu haben????




Nein, das ist der Weg, der Blut, Schweiss, Schmerz und Tränen bedeutet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (30. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nein, das ist der Weg, der Blut, Schweiss, Schmerz und Tränen bedeutet


 
besser hätt ichs nicht formulieren können


----------



## sonic3105 (30. April 2009)

So, ich bin dann auch mal von meiner flachen GA Runde Zurück, und muss sagen es hat auch ohne Gelände mal wieder richtig Laune geamcht. Schön entspannt and er Ruhr lang geradelt.
41,42 Km
1:52:18 Fahrtzeit
22.13 Km/h Durchschnitt


Gut wenn Sebastian sagt das der Basic1 nicht nötig ist, wäre doch so ein Wochenende mit Basic 2 ganz Okay.
Wer würde sich denn dann bei sowas anschliessen??
Und vorallem wann??
Bei mir wird es wenn wohl vor Juni nix werden Zwecks Lehrgang.


----------



## apoptygma (30. April 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> besser hätt ichs nicht formulieren können






Ja ne?

Uphill rulez 

und Burger auch....ich hab getz schon Hunger....


----------



## seppel82 (30. April 2009)

meine pike lässt sich wieder knarzfrei heben und senken. kaum zu glauben das zwei sandkörner so einen krach machen können...


----------



## eminem7905 (30. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nein, das ist der Weg, der Blut, Schweiss, Schmerz und Tränen bedeutet



hmmm, ich dachte das wäre bei dir der downhill 

@sascha

ich bin dabei, aber erst im spätsommer, vorher keine wirkliche zeit.


----------



## apoptygma (30. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hmmm, ich dachte das wäre bei dir der downhill




Nee, das is nur Angst 

Und im Vergleich zum Uphill für nicht nicht fordernd im eigentlichen Sinne, vergleichs mit nem notwendigen Übel, um zum nächsten Uphill zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (30. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee, das is nur Angst
> 
> Und im Vergleich zum Uphill für nicht nicht fordernd im eigentlichen Sinne, vergleichs mit nem notwendigen Übel, um zum nächsten Uphill zu kommen



und jetzt mal das ganze auf deutsch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und jetzt mal das ganze auf deutsch


Was für dich der Uphill ist, ein notwendiges Übel, ist für sie der Downhill
Ach ne, auf Deutsch:
Beim Bergrad fahren ist für sie die Abfahrt das, was für dich der Anstieg ist- nämlich ein notwendiges Übel.
Jetzt klarer? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und jetzt mal das ganze auf deutsch



Samma, Du hast doch Abi oder????? Jetzt sag bitte nicht "ja" 

"Für mich" sollte es heissen , das hab ich selbst gar nicht gesehen, aber sonst wars doch klar


----------



## apoptygma (30. April 2009)

Oke, ich gebs zu, das könnte auch nur wer direkt verstehen, der meine Gedankengänge soweit kennt. Kai is da einer von wenigen .

Ich machs also einfacher. Downhill is Scheisendreck.


----------



## seppel82 (30. April 2009)

_Uphill vs. Downhill_ geht in die nächste Runde


----------



## apoptygma (30. April 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> _Uphill vs. Downhill_ geht in die nächste Runde




Ach was, bei mir stellt sich grad eher mal die Frage für morgen...Rock vs. Jeans oder GA-Tour vs. Hausrunde oder jetzt Couch vs. Bett oder oder


----------



## seppel82 (30. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach was, bei mir stellt sich grad eher mal die Frage für morgen...Rock vs. Jeans oder GA-Tour vs. Hausrunde oder jetzt Couch vs. Bett oder oder


 
Rock vs. Jeans würd ich von der örtlichen Bewaldung abhängig machen. Die Frage Hausrunde gegen GA-Tour stellt sich mir nicht und bei Couch vs. Bett tendiere ich zur Couch (wegen PS3, Fernseher, bequemer lesen und und und)


----------



## apoptygma (30. April 2009)

Na Couch vs. Bett war grad nur nen Thema für ne Stunde Heia 

Ich hab die Couch vorgezogen *gähn, da gehe ich auch gleich zum Lesen wieder hin 

Na dann hoffe ich mal, das Ihr Euch was Schönes zusammensucht morgen auf Eurer Erkundungstour 

Ich werd dann mal auf Jenz "Rückkehr-SMS" nach seiner Festivität warten, was dann ne Runde angeht oder mit Fabi, oder allein. Ich halt mich da mal flexibel (ist ja auch immer so ne Gemütssache) 

Wir sehen uns ja alle morgen Abend


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich werd dann mal auf Jenz "Rückkehr-SMS" nach seiner Festivität warten, was dann ne Runde angeht oder mit Fabi, oder allein. Ich halt mich da mal flexibel (ist ja auch immer so ne Gemütssache)









 ich bin auch noch da...
Aber wenn du natürlich nicht willst... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kai... den Tränen nah


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. April 2009)

Hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine entspannte Runde Beyenburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (30. April 2009)

@Kai

bleibts bei 17.40Uhr bei dir morgen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. April 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> @Kai
> bleibts bei 17.40Uhr bei dir morgen?


Ich richte mich da ganz nach dir 
Klar, können wir so machen 

Kai
@ Uwe
Nee, ich lieber nicht, Danke


----------



## Tasher82 (30. April 2009)

alles klar dann bis morgen


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich richte mich da ganz nach dir
> Klar, können wir so machen
> 
> Kai
> ...



Läuft morgen früh was bei euch irgendwo ne Tour


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Läuft morgen früh was bei euch irgendwo ne Tour


Wencke wollte wohl fahren, aber ohne mich wie es scheint. Ansonsten weiß ich von nix. Was ich morgen mache muss ich mal noch sehen. Aber auf große Anstrengung und so habe ich eigentlich keine Lust, ehrlich gesagt.
Und wie die letzte gemütliche Tour mit dir aussah, habe ich nicht vergessen 

Ein anderes Mal wieder 
Schönen Abend noch,
Kai
P:S.: Bei dem "Gespräch" oben ging es um den "Stammtisch" abends


----------



## eminem7905 (30. April 2009)

schnäppchen oder was???? 3,2,1 meins

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110379803490

jetzt werde ich versuchen eine andere farbe zu bekommen.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> schnäppchen oder was???? 3,2,1 meins
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110379803490
> 
> jetzt werde ich versuchen eine andere farbe zu bekommen.



Ich glaub ich hab noch so ein paar dinger im Keller.
Kannste habe.
Ich schau mal morgen nach und sag dir bescheid.


----------



## eminem7905 (30. April 2009)

aber nicht aus magnesium 

wenn du aber ein bike hast, für ca. max. 50 euro, für herren ca. 180cm größe, dann kannst dich ja mal melden, mein dad muss für 1 monat aufs auto verzichten.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. April 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> aber nicht aus magnesium
> 
> wenn du aber ein bike hast, für ca. max. 50 euro, für herren ca. 180cm größe, dann kannst dich ja mal melden, mein dad muss für 1 monat aufs auto verzichten.



Wenn du lieb bitte bitte machst kann ich im vieleicht eins leihen 

Wenn du so plattformdinger brauchst muste was sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (30. April 2009)

Allen An- und Abwesenden hier eine gute Nacht. Mein Leseverständnis ist dank Herrn Kafka grad überstrapaziert 

Wen ich nimmer sehe/lese/höre.......bis morgen Abend 

Gut möglich, das ich morgen schon recht früh für ne "Halb-Beginner-Runde" mit nem Kollegen unterwegs bin (auch um sein Bike mal nen bissken unter die Lupe zu nehmen was Gabelsetup und son Gelumpe etc. angeht), für diejenigen, die sich nochmal bei mir melden wollten, sollten dies dann am besten per SMS tun, wenn ich mich hier nicht rühre. Heisst ja nicht, das ich nicht nochmal gegen Nachmittag gurke


----------



## apoptygma (30. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wenn du lieb bitte bitte machst



Das hätte ich dann gern als Video, danke


----------



## tommi1223 (1. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgääähn, gerad aus der Zappel-Bude zurück, kann irgendwie nich schlafen.Ich werd heut abend nen tollen anblick geben .Bis dahin , hoffe ihr träumt alle was schönes.


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

Sonnigen Guten Morgen!

Genug Buchstaben vor Kaffee 1.


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Mai 2009)

morgen die zweite, 
bin auch wach. 

@uwe
ne leihen bringt nichts, es sieht so aus, mein dad hat schon ein fahrrad, so ein 0815 straßending das seit 10 jahren im keller liegt. ich muss es nur auf vordermann bringen, d.h. neue reifen, züge wechseln evtl. neue felgen, denn seine sind schon am rosten, und neue bremsen braucht er auch. halt nur ein bike wo er bei schönen wetter 4 km zum garten hin und zurück fahren kann. 

und wegen den plattformpedalen, was hast du denn für welche, evtl. nehme ich im sommer ein weiteres paar für meinen pitch. 

@alle 

wir siehen uns im roadstop. werde heute auch hier eine kleine runde drehen mit einem kleinen stopp im garten zum grillen und so.


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Mai 2009)

Juten Morgen, auch ich bin Wach.
Zumindest halb.
fahren werde ich heutenicht, hab mir schön Halsschmerzen geholt und muss es ja nicht unnötig Provozieren Krank zuwerden.

Heut Abend bin ich aber mit am Start, da wird ja nix wildes passieren was meine Gesundheit gefährdet.

Ab wann seit ihr denn nun da?? 17 und 18 Uhr waren im Gespräch wenn ich mich richtig erinner??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (1. Mai 2009)

17.30 

ihhhhhhhhh, schweinegrippe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Mai 2009)

Ja das kann sein , 
Eventuell hab ich mich bei dir angsteckt als ich dir die hand gegeben habe.


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Mai 2009)

auch viren haben ihren stolz, mich befallen sie nicht.


----------



## Tasher82 (1. Mai 2009)

ach jetzt 17.30? dachte 18Uhr naja dann werden kai und ich wohl ein paar minuten später kommen


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Mai 2009)

Macht ja nix, wurde ja gesagt das ein paar eher gehen wollten wegen der Patzwahl.
Hauptsache ihr kommt überhaupt.


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Mai 2009)

genau, es beginnt um 18 uhr, aber wegen den plätzen kommen einige früher, futter wird erst bestellt wenn alle da sind.


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Mai 2009)

Aber nen kleinen Snack kann man sich ja auch vorher schon gönnen.......


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber nen kleinen Snack kann man sich ja auch vorher schon gönnen.......



Nein! 

So, ich bin aufm Bike!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber nen kleinen Snack kann man sich ja auch vorher schon gönnen.......


Kannst ja heimlich ein Snickers reinfahren... 

Kai


----------



## tommi1223 (1. Mai 2009)

So nächster Statusbericht. Also irgendwie hat die Welt heut ein Problem mit der Rotation , und diese Helligkeit is doch auch nicht normal oder ? . Gleich erst ma Frühstücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Mai 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> So nächster Statusbericht. Also irgendwie hat die Welt heut ein Problem mit der Rotation , und diese Helligkeit is doch auch nicht normal oder ? . Gleich erst ma Frühstücken


Wenn man die ganze Nacht wach ist, kann es einem  gerade draußen schon mal hell vorkommen, ja 
Was machste auch für Sachen 

Lass es dir schmecken,
Gruß Kai


----------



## tommi1223 (1. Mai 2009)

Ich ma wieder , Spam dat heut hier ma zu . Wobei dafür seid ja eigentlich ihr zuständig *duck und wegrenn* .Also Frühstück is zu weit wech, keine Lust bis inne Küche zu laufen.Und ausruhen is auch nicht mehr , scheiss Polizei-Heli (ey wo is der Smiley mit der Kanone hin?) , Martin was hast wieder gemacht ?


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Mai 2009)

ich habe ein alibi


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Mai 2009)

Der klaut Kaminholz im Wald, damit fängt er immer im Sommer an damit er es im Winter schön Warm hat.
Alibi ist dann Sebastian der dann bestätigt das sie nur die trails freigeräumt haben....


----------



## tommi1223 (1. Mai 2009)

Aha , dann erzählen se ma *gespannt bin* . Boah geht mir der Heli gerade aufn Senkel.Wo hab ich bloss meinen RPG? Der muss hier doch noch irgendwo rumligen *unterm Bett kram* 


EDIT: Lol so hab ich die Sache noch garned betrachtet, das hats also mit der "Trail-suche" aufsich


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Mai 2009)

lerne gerade und gucke nebenbei vox.

p.s. schaut euch mal das neue add on für firefox an, siehe meine letzten posts hier im forum, geiles add on. der filtert in den bildern die post aus wo nur kommentare zu finden sind. geilomat!!!!

p.p.s du hast es erfasst, trailsuche im 21 jahrhundert. und anschließend mit der simson antesten


----------



## seppel82 (1. Mai 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> So nächster Statusbericht. Also irgendwie hat die Welt heut ein Problem mit der Rotation , und diese Helligkeit is doch auch nicht normal oder ? . Gleich erst ma Frühstücken


 
puh. dachte schon es geht nur mir so
werd mich jetzt der aktiven käterbekämpfung widmen und noch ne runde knacken. halb acht wars... glaub ich


----------



## tommi1223 (1. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> puh. dachte schon es geht nur mir so
> werd mich jetzt der aktiven käterbekämpfung widmen und noch ne runde knacken. halb acht wars... glaub ich



Schlafen? Wird überbewertet , geht auch ohne mal schauen wie lange.So jetzt wirds aber ma Zeit mitm Frühstück, das Zeugs von Würgerburg irgenwann heut morgen hat einfach keine Halbwertszeit


----------



## tommi1223 (1. Mai 2009)

So erstes essen ist drin. Wie gut das ich gestern in weiser vorraussicht um meine Faulheit heut morgen genug Pizza gemacht hab. Hmm wie das schmeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (1. Mai 2009)

bin wach. kater auch 
erstmal was futtern. ne scheibe toast oder so....


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Mai 2009)

und bick auf ne runde trailsurfen????


----------



## tommi1223 (1. Mai 2009)

Kater?Ne also Kater mäßig gehts , ok das schlechteste was ich machen könnt wär mich schlafen legen, drum hab ichs garnicht erst getan.Die Quittung wird dann wohl irgendwann heut abend kommen. Lass dir schmecken!


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Mai 2009)

Also Sebastian, Mineralwasser und Salz wäre da wohl die beste Lösung um den Körper wieder in Schwung zu bringen.


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Mai 2009)

oder weitersaufen!!!!!!


----------



## seppel82 (1. Mai 2009)

ich glaub biken, oder sonstige körperliche betätigung, is heut keine gute idee. keine lust vor nem baum zu enden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (1. Mai 2009)

weitersaufen geht schon mal gar nicht. will mir die scheibe toast nicht umsonst reingedrückt haben und muss es heut noch irgendwie zum roadstop schaffen.:kotz:
hühnerbrühe is ne idee (vonwegen salz und so...)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Mai 2009)

Wer feiern kann, der kann auch Trails surfen!!! 

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> kommen heute irgendwann online









Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

Huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!

Von einer unplanmäßigen Bergziegentour zurück.

Mein Ex is doch recht fit am Berch, da haben wirs dann höhenmetermässig krachen lassen.

Gucken ob ichs noch zusammenbekomme:

Stadtgarten (da noch auf Fabi mit Kollegen getroffen, gleicher Treffzeitpunkt), seitlich wie gehabt Goldberg rauf, den Trail, welchen ich bibbernd ob der Höhe am Mittwoch zum Teil ängstlich abgestottert bin, mitgenommen, Hinnenwiese, rüber Richtung Selbecke, Mäckinger Bach wieder rauf, dann verfahren (weil ich ja wenn immer nur die Trails rauf wollte, aber den einen DH-Trail, wo ich Martin noch so böse angefuchst habe von wegen Fully ja nein, vorher gefunden, da aber dan irgednwo die falsche Richtung eingechlagen) und bei Fichte am Stuckenberg rausgekommen, da wieder umgedreht und wieder den Berg hoch *lach, Richtung Kuhfeld und Zurstrasse, ab zur Mühle zum Kuchen Essen, da wieder Fabi und Kollegen getroffen, Kuchen gefuttert, zurück nach Zurstrasse Richtung Egge und über die MTB Strecke wieder zur Hinnewiese rauf und seitlichen Goldberg wieder zurück.

41,8 km, 14.16 Schnitt, 1123 HM, geile Sache


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Mai 2009)

ich hab voll den Hunger. Und das noch solange bis es die BUrger gibt :-(


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ich hab voll den Hunger. Und das noch solange bis es die BUrger gibt :-(




Ich hab mir getz ersma nen Eiweißshake geballert 

Präventiv an alle, die es vorhaben:

SCHNAUZE!


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Mai 2009)

so so, mein hood besucht, und wo bleibt die maut??? 

ich war in deinem hood, bin im flayer wald semtliche trails abgefahren, hammer strecken gibts da, na ja bin auf etwa 200hm 16schnitt unt 24km gekommen.


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich hab mir getz ersma nen Eiweißshake geballert
> 
> Präventiv an alle, die es vorhaben:




wencke schl***t


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Mai 2009)

Ich brauch was zu beissen.......... 
Und zwar Fleisch und kein pulver. LACH


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!
> 
> einen DH-Trail, wo ich Martin noch so böse angefuchst habe von wegen Fully ja nein, vorher



fauchst du mich nicht an jedem trail an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> so so, mein hood besucht, und wo bleibt die maut???
> 
> ich war in deinem hood, bin im flayer wald semtliche trails abgefahren, hammer strecken gibts da, na ja bin auf etwa 200hm 16schnitt unt 24km gekommen.



Fleyer Wald gibbet wirklich schöne, das stimmt. Ja, ich war in Deinem Hood, aber eher aus verfahrtechnischen Gründen 

Ihr wisst gar nicht, wieviele schönen Uphills es da gab 

Ich könnt grad...nee das sag ich getz nicht *lach sonst schimpft Kai gleich wieder. Muss mich ja gleich ersma für heute Abend restaurieren


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Mai 2009)

da!!!!!


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> fauchst du mich nicht an jedem trail an



DH ja ;-)

Aber diesmal bin ich den gefahren ohne abzusteigen, wobei das schon wieder nen bremstechnisches Abenteuer war und meine Begleitung auch ein wenig fluchte  

Aber der Apfelkuchen war wieder


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> sonst schimpft Kai gleich wieder


Quatsch, hau ihn raus!





Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Mai 2009)

Ja Martin so ein Burger bruach ich jetzt FREU

@Wencke restauriert man nicht nur Oldtimer oder Alte Möbel??


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich brauch was zu beissen..........
> Und zwar Fleisch und kein pulver. LACH




Ich brauch getz ersma ne Dusche und keine Männerquengelei nach Essen hier 

Fabian wollte mit seinem Kollegen (der sehr nett is und im Übrigen ein traumhaftes RW C1 Fully hat  ) nach dem Kuchen noch wo Essen gehen *lach und dann nachher die Burger.


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja Martin so ein Burger bruach ich jetzt FREU
> 
> @Wencke restauriert man nicht nur Oldtimer oder Alte Möbel??



Manchmal kommt das auf gleiche raus


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Quatsch, hau ihn raus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, ich könnt mich grad sinnlos vermehren  

Und daher ma eben fix unner die Dusche......


----------



## seppel82 (1. Mai 2009)

kurzer statusbericht: geht wieder. burger kann kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (1. Mai 2009)

Vermehren??
 Was meint sie Bloß???
zwei Wenckes?? unter der Dusche??


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ok, ich könnt mich grad sinnlos vermehren









 in der dusche???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Mai 2009)

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> in der dusche???



Die etwaigen Örtlichkeiten sind in diesen Fällen zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Mai 2009)

Naja, der ort macht die eigentliche Sache doch erst interessant. Ach ich hör jetzt einfach auf


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Naja, der ort macht die eigentliche Sache doch erst interessant. Ach ich hör jetzt einfach auf



Nahrungsmittel stillen nicht zwangsläufig den Hunger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (1. Mai 2009)

übersetzt nach dem F***** ist vor derm F***** oder so ähnlich, so gehe jetzt auch duschen!!!!


----------



## seppel82 (1. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nahrungsmittel stillen nicht zwangsläufig den Hunger!


 
sogesehen würd ich sagen die masse machts...


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> sogesehen würd ich sagen die masse machts...



Sogesehen haste das grad falsch verstanden *lach


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Mai 2009)

Wir Schweifen ab. 
So, macht sich nochjemand mit auf den Weg zum Roadstop??
hab Langeweile


----------



## seppel82 (1. Mai 2009)

dann les ich besser nur friedlich mit


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Mai 2009)

wenn füße schwitzen dann stinken die socken......und achselhaare kann man nicht flechten.........


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wir Schweifen ab.
> So, macht sich nochjemand mit auf den Weg zum Roadstop??
> hab Langeweile



*Vogelzeig

Ich brauch mind. noch ne Stunde. Tut Euch ma bitte die Ruhe an...ja? Wir hatten mal 18 Uhr gesagt, das is blöd für die, die nicht eher können, wenn die, die gleich da schon sind um 7 dann kein Bock mehr haben.


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Mai 2009)

war ja nur so ne Idee,hat ja keiner gesgat das ich dann um 19 uhr keine Lust mehr habe.
oder?????
Ausserdem war glaub für die die eher wollten schonmal 17 Uhr im gespräch.... 
da ich erst Tanken muss und sowieso noch die Anreise rechnen muss wäre das nicht viel eher 
Vogel zurück


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wir Schweifen ab.


Ich merks auch gerade...
Wovon überhaupt? Hat das Ding hier ein Thema? Ist die Eingangsfrage eigentlich beantwortet? Und überhaupt. Wo bin ich? Was mache ich hier?


seppel82 schrieb:


> sogesehen würd ich sagen die masse machts...


Du stehst also mehr auf "fülligere" Frauen? Gewichtheberinnen und Kugelstoßerinnen und so?

Gruß Kai... verwirrt


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> war ja nur so ne Idee,hat ja keiner gesgat das ich dann um 19 uhr keine Lust mehr habe.
> oder?????
> Ausserdem war glaub für die die eher wollten schonmal 17 Uhr im gespräch....
> da ich erst Tanken muss und sowieso noch die Anreise rechnen muss wäre das nicht viel eher
> Vogel zurück



Fününününününüh

Jenz rief grad an, er wirds wohl auch nicht vor halb 6 schaffen, kommen grad vonner Tour zurück.

Dann setz Dich halt allein da hin...aber drinne ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (1. Mai 2009)

Sei froh das ich dich mag sonst hätte ich jetzt ................ gesagt


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Sei froh das ich dich mag sonst hätte ich jetzt ................ gesagt



Sags doch, sags doch...feige feige!!!!



Ich mach mich getz extra schnell fertig für Dich, und nu??? *moser


----------



## seppel82 (1. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Du stehst also mehr auf "fülligere" Frauen? Gewichtheberinnen und Kugelstoßerinnen und so?
> 
> Gruß Kai... verwirrt


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Mai 2009)

Nee ich sage es NICHT. Mach mich jetzt langsam auf den Weg.


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Nee ich sage es NICHT. Mach mich jetzt langsam auf den Weg.



Damit der "Quengel" nicht allein da hockt, düs ich getz auch los. Bei mir is eh nichts mehr zu restaurieren


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


>


Was ist so schlimm daran?


----------



## tommi1223 (1. Mai 2009)

Erstööör!!!! War nen geiler abend!Ab sofort ist hiermit der Stammtisch festes Programm, schwänzen ist nicht 


gruß tommi


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> Erstööör!!!! War nen geiler abend!Ab sofort ist hiermit der Stammtisch festes Programm, schwänzen ist nicht
> 
> 
> gruß tommi




Zweiteeeeeeeeeeeee!



Endgeiler Abend das!!!!

Wat bin ich vollgefuttert!

Ich kann mich sehr glücklich schätzen, mit so vielen tollen Männern ein Hobby, einen Stammtisch und wahrscheinlich bald noch mehr geile Bike-Erfahrungen gemeinsam zu haben.

Ihr seid die Geilsten


----------



## seppel82 (1. Mai 2009)

Dritter !!!
kann oben genannte meinungen nur bestätigen. sollten wir wirklich regelmäßig machen. 

ps. nächste mal komme ich auch unverkatert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Dritter !!!
> kann oben genannte meinungen nur bestätigen. sollten wir wirklich regelmäßig machen.
> 
> ps. nächste mal komme ich auch unverkatert




Ach, das war schon ok


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Mai 2009)

Sebastian, du warst verkatert? 
Nee, ist super mit euch 
Danke an Fabian für die Fahrerei, Jenz für die letzte Cola und allen für den sehr geilen Abend.   
Da wir uns normalerweise hier immer penibelst genau an das Thema halten, war es gar nicht schlimm, dass der Abend an einem Stammtisch im eigentlichen Sinne etwas, also nur so minimal und kaum merklich, vorbei gegangen ist 
Aber wer will schon so kleinlich sein? Hauptsache der Abend war gelungen und das war er, ohne Frage!
@ Stille Mitleser
Die Fotos können dann jetzt on gehen, denn ich denke nicht, dass damit jemand der Stammtisch-Teilnehmer ein Problem damit hat 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Mai 2009)

boh bin ich voll, boh war die bedienung geil. 

jup der abend wird wiederholt, hat echt super spaß gemacht.


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> boh bin ich voll, boh war die bedienung geil.
> 
> jup der abend wird wiederholt, hat echt super spaß gemacht.




Ach deswegen biste getz erst daheim...AHA


----------



## tommi1223 (1. Mai 2009)

. Also ich werd da glaub ich des öfteren mal hin gehen.Jenz meinte was von Mi abends Cocktails + Music oder so. Und bei den aussichten dort...


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Mai 2009)

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> . Also ich werd da glaub ich des öfteren mal hin gehen.Jenz meinte was von Mi abends Cocktails + Music oder so. Und bei den aussichten dort...




Also ich habe, außer den Männern an meinem Tisch, sonst nur ne Menge Hammerwerfer gesehen . Dafür wars Essen mal wieder 

@Fabi
Ja, kaltes geht *fg


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Mai 2009)

Jenz, du hast eine PN!
Ich weiß wer gleich brechen muss... 

Kai


----------



## mistermoo (1. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Jenz, du hast eine PN!
> Ich weiß wer gleich brechen muss...
> 
> Kai



also kai ich wollte das essen drin behalten, wirklich übel ist mir jetzt....

achso bezüglich der vorhin so aus spass gemachten videos bei der kleinen tour mit thomas, 10 min sind ca. 180mb, quali ist natürlich nicht der bringer, da es halt ne alte digicam ist

ich muss mal sehen ob ich die hier ins video forum reinhaue und später löschen bzw. ersetzen kann durch bessere vielleicht geschnittene.


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> also kai ich wollte das essen drin behalten, wirklich übel ist mir jetzt....
> 
> achso bezüglich der vorhin so aus spass gemachten videos bei der kleinen tour mit thomas, 10 min sind ca. 180mb, quali ist natürlich nicht der bringer, da es halt ne alte digicam ist
> 
> ich muss mal sehen ob ich die hier ins video forum reinhaue und später löschen bzw. ersetzen kann durch bessere vielleicht geschnittene.




Video???

Wat is mit den Bildern von der Mittwochs-Tour???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> also kai ich wollte das essen drin behalten, wirklich übel ist mir jetzt....


Ich habe ja bereits in der PN selbst um Verzeihung gebeten. Das habe ich nicht aus Langeweile getan oder weil ich noch ein paar Buchstaben über hatte oder so 

Jetzt bin ich aber wieder friedlich, versprochen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wat is mit den Bildern von der Mittwochs-Tour???


Das wüsste ich allerdings auch mal gerne 

Kai
P.S.: Ich merk grad, hätte mir mit der PN wohl noch etwas Zeit lassen sollen...


----------



## tommi1223 (1. Mai 2009)

Oh ja , das hättest du Kai.Ich will Schmerzengeld!!!. Jenz so , komm ma guggn. Und ich nur noch so :kotz:. Man das ganze schöne essen ey.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Mai 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> Oh ja , das hättest du Kai.Ich will Schmerzengeld!!!. Jenz so , komm ma guggn. Und ich nur noch so :kotz:. Man das ganze schöne essen ey.


Ich habe dir doch gar keine PN geschickt.  Wenn überhaupt, ist also ein anderer Schuld. Habe die PN Wencke auch mal geschickt, seitdem habe ich nix mehr von ihr gehört/gelesen 

Kai,
der noch mal öffentlich um Verzeihung bei allen Leidtragenden bittet


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich habe dir doch gar keine PN geschickt.  Wenn überhaupt, ist also ein anderer Schuld. Habe die PN Wencke auch mal geschickt, seitdem habe ich nix mehr von ihr gehört/gelesen
> 
> Kai,
> der noch mal öffentlich um Verzeihung bei allen Leidtragenden bittet



Tscha nu, ich sagte ja bereits "übersichtlich" in vielen Dingen.

Und nu hört auf zu lästern, is auch doof


----------



## mistermoo (1. Mai 2009)

kümmer mich morgen mal um die bilder
sind zu dunkel geworden
muss ich aufhellen

lade gerade testvideos hoch, bitte nichts erwarten, sind im benutzeralbum, sobald ne andere cam da ist, kann mehr probiert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi1223 (1. Mai 2009)

. Scho klar nur gibbet hier eben nicht immer PN's.Der Inhalt war echt schocking.So werd mich nun langsam aber sicher Richtung Bett verziehen.Allen noch einen schönen abend und eine Gute Nacht. Und nochmals Danke für den geilen abend.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Und nu hört auf zu lästern, is auch doof


Hast recht, ist doof...
Haben jetzt lang genug unseren Spaß gehabt. Die einen mehr, die anderen weniger 

Kai


----------



## seppel82 (2. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> boh bin ich voll, boh war die bedienung geil.


 
hab ich mir auch so gedacht


----------



## mistermoo (2. Mai 2009)

morgään, ja war ein leckerer abend in jeder hinsicht  

wünsche allen einen schönen freien samstag, nutzt das wetter
ich werde den tag nutzen um willenlosen menschen etwas zu verkaufen...


----------



## Tasher82 (2. Mai 2009)

morgän,

also fand den abend auch echt gelungen..
lecker Red Bull den ganzen Abend   lol....

was geht kalt?!?!?!?!


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> was geht kalt?!?!?!?!



Du solltest Deine Konversationsanbahnungen doch schon im Gedächtnis haben mein Guter*lach


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2009)

Wie unhöflich von mir:

Guten Morgen zusammen 

Ich werd gleich erstmal die unangenehmen Dinge erledigen müssen. Endlich meinen arschteueren Bußbeldbescheid bezahlen, Paßfotos machen, auf dem Weg nen Sub-Sandwich mitnehmen  und, um mich über den herben Geldverlust hinweg zu trösten, mal in der Abteilung Damenoberbekleidung bei P&C stöbern 

Gut, wenn ich noch nach Garmisch will, sollte da alles gleich nicht ausufern.


----------



## sonic3105 (2. Mai 2009)

guten Morgen bin auch Wach ....

mein NAchbar meint um 9 UHR mit der Kettensäge rum zusägen, gleich geh ich darüber und huste dem was 
Echt mal bis 10Uhr kann man mit sowas wohl warten.

Ja der Abend war richtig Lustig, aber bitte von welcher Bedienung sprecht ihr?? 
So jetzt erstmal nen Kaffee zum beruhigen und dann gibts mal irgendwann Frühstück.


----------



## seppel82 (2. Mai 2009)

in erster linie wohl die nette dame, die uns abkassiert hat. die anderen waren aber auch nicht von schlechten eltern...

ach ja. guten morgen zusammen !!
ich lad mich jetzt zum frühstück ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (2. Mai 2009)

JA Nett war sie das stimmt. 

So cih werde jetzt erstmal zum Friseur, damit kann ich wedier ein paar Gramm Gewicht sparen da mein Böses Bulls ja kein Carbon Rahmen hat und so unheimlich Schwer ist. LACH


----------



## seppel82 (2. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> JA Nett war sie das stimmt.
> 
> So cih werde jetzt erstmal zum Friseur, damit kann ich wedier ein paar Gramm Gewicht sparen da mein Böses Bulls ja kein Carbon Rahmen hat und so unheimlich Schwer ist. LACH


 
den nachteil machst du doch schon mit deiner rahmengröße wett


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> den nachteil machst du doch schon mit deiner rahmengröße wett


Beine rasieren kann ich in dem Zusammenhang nur empfehlen, haut voll rein 

Kai
P.S.: Hat schon jemand Fotos von gestern Abend im Album entdeckt?


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2009)

So, gruselige Paßbilder, ein süsses Oberteil und, natürlich, wie sollte es anders sein, eine neue Jacke später (hatte ich mal erwähnt, das ich keinen Schuh- sondern einen Jackentick habe?) bin ich wieder zu Hause aufgeschlagen.

Nur noch die Aylienz-Anmeldung inne Post, dann ist mein Soll für heute erfüllt


----------



## tommi1223 (2. Mai 2009)

Dann mach ich auch ma ne To-Do-Liste auf :

-Frühstück //Check
-Bude aufräumen + saugen //Check
-Verpflichtende Gartenarbeit ausführen // Fail; Grund siehe vier
-Treffen mitm Netten Mädel zum Eis essen, "anfahrtsweg" 50m zu fuss // *gespannt ist*

allen noch nen sonnigen Samstag wünsch


gruß tommi


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> den nachteil machst du doch schon mit deiner rahmengröße wett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (2. Mai 2009)

na dann viel glück


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> na dann viel glück



Boah, Glück hört sich in diesen Zusammenhängen immer arg gemein an find ich. Als ob er Glück bräuchte, Glück hat ja wohl dat Mädel getz, Ende 

Hab nen schönen Nachmittag Thomas


----------



## sonic3105 (2. Mai 2009)

So ich bin auch wieder da, Haare sitzen und sind geschnitten, klärendes gespräch mit Radverkäufer geführt .
Dazu noch ne Assos Hose anprobiert, aber dann doch umentschieden und nen Trikot mit ner anderen Hose gekauft. 
Ihr werdet euch Wundern 
Sag nur Teamfahrer 

Achja und bevor ich es Vergesse wünsche ich dir (Tommi)
Viel Spass mit der Dame


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2009)

Boah is mir langweilig :-(

Ich glaub, ich fahr gleich doch noch ins Studio.....

Edit: Warum zum Geier sitzen wir eigentlich heute nicht aufm Rad?????


----------



## sonic3105 (2. Mai 2009)

Achja bevor ich es vergesse zu erwähnen meine Anmeldung für das 2 Stunden Rennen in Hagen ist getätigt
Wollen wir mal sehen ob der Martin diesmal nicht kneift

@wencke
Hmm, nicht auf dem Rad weil eh ........ weil keine Ahnung, ich für meinen Teil hätte vormittags zeit gehabt. jetzt ist es leider Zuspät.

@All
Was ist nun eigentlich mit Nordenau??
Anmelden??


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2009)

Ich bin raus getz, Fully abspritzen und ne Runde zum Schloss oder so rauf. Mal sehen.


----------



## sonic3105 (2. Mai 2009)

Dann wünsche ich dir schonmal viel Spass draussen.
Bin dann auch mal Weg.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe heute aufm Rad gesessen 
Etwa 60km und 2,5h, meine ich. Schlagt mich nicht, wenn es nicht ganz stimmt, Tacho liegt grad nicht in Reichweite 
Zum Einrollen nach Hagen (nicht ganz 30min bis Hbf ), zurück über Hasperbach, da dann diesen




Uphill versucht (es ist beim Versuch geblieben  ), über den Rad-/Wanderweg bis nach Behlingen, da über die Straße zurück Richtung Voerde, Milsper Str. runter und nach Rüggeberg rauf. Wegen des WR-Laufes ist die L699 gesperrt gewesen und ich durfte noch das kleine Waldstück unten bei Behlingen fahren und mus...durfte dann den Anstieg Behlingen rauf auch noch fahren. Zurück ging es dann wieder über den Rad-Wanderweg nach Hause.

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2009)

So, ich bin auch mal wieder zurück. 

Rüber nach Staplak rauf-runter Schloßberg, Holthausen, Märchenwald wieder rauf Rund ummen Schloßberg und über Haßley zurück (nen Trail für unsere "Freerider-Fraktion" gefunden, wo ich allerdings nicht weiss, wie der Schlussendlich verläuft, da er fast ganz oben an nem von Kyrill gerodeten Hang entlang geht). Viele Wege um den Schloßberg waren durch Forstfahrzeuge sowas von im Eimer und durch den Regen auf schattigen Stücken matschig ohne Ende. 2-3 Bilder pack ich gleich noch in die Galerie.

29 km, 2:20, 731 HM

...und schön einsam mit Megaherz auffe ohren "Ja genau, ich bin
dein lebenslanger Täuscher der dich verletzt und den du gerne hasst"


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Haare sitzen und sind geschnitten










Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. Mai 2009)

Ich bin heute die Hegestrasse in Volmarstein rauf. Auf einmal überholten mich jedemenge Rennradfahrer. Bin direkt in eine Trainingseinheit der NRWTV gekommen, waren gut drauf die Jungs (max 20 Jahre).
Bis Silschede dann mitgefahren und anschlißend tot umgefallen.


----------



## seppel82 (2. Mai 2009)

endlich mal welche die dein tempo halten können


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> endlich mal welche die dein tempo halten können



Ne!!! Die waren viel schneller


----------



## mistermoo (2. Mai 2009)

das lag alles nur am bike uwe...


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2009)

Ich frage dann der Form halber auch nochmal hier....keiner sonst Interesse/Zeit nach Garmisch zum Bike-Festival mit Rennteilnahme beim Zugspitzmarahon?

Dann fahren der Herr und ich allein (wenn denn terminlich alles klappt)



Ich muss auch ma raus hier, aus dem Familiending, aus der Stadt und überhaupt


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. Mai 2009)

Ich fahr morgen früh um 10.00 ab Gevelsberg.
Falls jemand mit möchte es wird eine wirklich ruhige Runde da ein Freund vom mir auch mitkommt und der nicht wirklich Fit ist.
Voraussichtlich fahr ich auch mit dem 14kg Bomber.


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen früh um 10.00 ab Gevelsberg.
> Falls jemand mit möchte es wird eine wirklich ruhige Runde da ein Freund vom mir auch mitkommt und der nicht wirklich Fit ist.
> Voraussichtlich fahr ich auch mit dem 14kg Bomber.




Ich habe so das Gefühl, das Bein nochmal aufn Boden zu bekommen, wird dauern 

Nur aber bitte nicht denke, das es mit Deiner Person zu tun hast (gut, Du hast Dich in Sundern nach dem Zieleinlauf nicht mehr blicken lassen und so...aber sonst *gg)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich habe so das Gefühl, das Bein nochmal aufn Boden zu bekommen, wird dauern
> 
> Nur aber bitte nicht denke, das es mit Deiner Person zu tun hast (gut, Du hast Dich in Sundern nach dem Zieleinlauf nicht mehr blicken lassen und so...aber sonst *gg)



Ich war mit einem Freund in Sundern und waren zeitlich sehr eingebunden!
Soll keine Ausrede sein.
Musten direkt zum Fußballtuniern nach Linderhausen.
Wäre sonst noch gern geblieben.
War fährt den nächstes WE in Saalhausen.
Da reisen wir schon am Freitag an.


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich war mit einem Freund in Sundern und waren zeitlich sehr eingebunden!
> Soll keine Ausrede sein.
> Musten direkt zum Fußballtuniern nach Linderhausen.
> Wäre sonst noch gern geblieben.
> ...



Ja, mit Deinen Kollegen, wenn das der mit den etwas längeren Haaren war, hab ich mich aufm ersten Anstieg noch kurz unterhalten 

Hey...war doch auch nur Spass, is doch ok. 

Da fährt keiner, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Da wäre erst Nordenau und Hagen wieder nen Thema und am Ende dann Langenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, mit Deinen Kollegen, wenn das der mit den etwas längeren Haaren war, hab ich mich aufm ersten Anstieg noch kurz unterhalten



Genau der Martin aus Ennepetal


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Genau der Martin aus Ennepetal



Hab ich doch richtig kombiniert 

So, ich bin Richtung Bett. Gute Nacht Du! Gute Nacht alle anderen auch. Gute Nacht John Boy und Jim Bob und Gute Nacht besonders an alle, deren Trend zum Zweit- und Dritthandy geht...oder was auch immer *lach

*winke


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hab ich doch richtig kombiniert
> 
> So, ich bin Richtung Bett. Gute Nacht Du! Gute Nacht alle anderen auch. Gute Nacht John Boy und Jim Bob und Gute Nacht besonders an alle, deren Trend zum Zweit- und Dritthandy geht...oder was auch immer *lach
> 
> *winke


----------



## tommi1223 (2. Mai 2009)

So gerade zurück von Punkt 4 meiner To-Do Liste.Jetzt ist gedult gefordert, noch solange warten 

ah bevor ichs vergesse , Gute Nacht an alle , und wegen Tour morgen haltet mich aufm laufenden , und ich halte euch morgen am laufen, könnte gerade einmal den Worldmarathon fahren 


EDIT: Leute WO seid ihr? Night-Bike alarmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT die zweite:**** mein Licht liegt uffm Dachboden, naja dann Night-Ride einandermal

EDIT die dritte: ich glaub ich hau mich dann jetzt doch mans hin

EDIT die vierte: boah bin ich müde gn8 allen die hier noch um 01.18 rumgeistern, und wehe mich weck morgen früh jemand, dann gibbet tote


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Mai 2009)

Was seid ihr denn für Muschis? 
Alle schon im Bett oder was?
Was ist nur aus dem geilsten IBC-Thread der letzten Zeit geworden? 

Morgen solles eine Tour geben? 
@ Uwe
Wirklich ruhige Runde in allen Ehren, aber ich werde das morgen von der Uhrzeit her einfach nicht packen, denke ich mal...


apoptygma schrieb:


> ...Kollegen...mit den etwas längeren Haaren war...unterhalten


So so 
Zeitlich könnte es sogar passen... 

Gruß und allen eine wunderschöne Nacht,
Kai


----------



## seppel82 (3. Mai 2009)

weiss jetzt nicht so recht, was ich schreiben soll aber komme nicht drum herum  zeitlich noch zu überbieten 
ich sach dann auch mal gute nacht !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi1223 (3. Mai 2009)

Muschis? Kai ich bin ja mal gespannt wann du hier heut Früh wieder aufschlägst und was du für ausreden hast .Der Verfasser dieses Textes hat nun inzwischen seid 3Tagen kaum geschlafen.Diese Nacht hat das auch nix gegeben, trotz Ankündigung. So bevor ichs vergesse, Guten Morgen.Und zum Thema Tour , werd wohl heut Vormittag ne kleine machen Syburg und co, heut Nachmittag solls ja bescheiden werden vom Wetter her.


gruß tommi


----------



## apoptygma (3. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgähn!

Du Thomas....Aber gerade Schlaf ist für den Körper relativ wichtig, um wieder fit zu werden. Ich sags ja nur so 

Ich schaffs irgendwie kaum noch, länger als 9 zu pennen , keine Ahnung warum. Gut, ich war auch zeitig im Bett gestern.

Blafasel, ich brauch ersma nen Kaffee....


----------



## tommi1223 (3. Mai 2009)

Danke Mammi das du dir so viele gedanken um mich machst , aber ich denk ich bin dann doch schon alt genug um auf mich selbst zu achten . So also Leute was geht ab heute?Von meiner/unserer Seite war ne Runde Syburg und so angedacht, wir würden aber auch nach Hagen kommen.



gruß tommi


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Mai 2009)

Bin da, zufrieden? 
Guten Morgen erstmal 
Es wurde gestern allerdings 3:30Uhr. Zumindest bekam ich zu dieser Zeit noch einen Anruf. Im Bett war ich so gegen 3 und bis zum Anruf habe ich also eine knappe halbe Stunde geschlafen.
Na ja, egal, ihr seid trotzdem alle Mu...nter, ist ja auch okay so 

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (3. Mai 2009)

ich frage jetzt nicht wer dich mitten in der nacht anruft kai...

so mal wat anderes, ausser das uwe schon unterwegs ist, hat noch wer lust ne runde zu fahren (wie thomas schon sagte, wir kommen auch gerne nach hagen rüber)??


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Mai 2009)

morgen, so ich bin auch unter den lebenden. 

ne diese woche halte ich mich vom radeln fern, ich schreibe am 9. mai die entscheidende matheklausur, und es ist die last chance. 

werde mir auch evtl. ein paar tage urlaub nehmen. obwohl für eine kleine tour mitte der woche hätte ich schon zeit, guttes wetter vorausgesetzt. 

heute no way.


----------



## apoptygma (3. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> morgen, so ich bin auch unter den lebenden.
> 
> ne diese woche halte ich mich vom radeln fern, ich schreibe am 9. mai die entscheidende matheklausur, und es ist die last chance.



 Du packst das schon....

Ich halte mir das auch erstma frei heute für mich und entscheide spontan ob ich noch aufs Rad gehe heute. Meine derzeitige Tageform lässt keine Planungen zu würde ich sagen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ich frage jetzt nicht wer dich mitten in der nacht anruft kai...


Gibt Leute, die dürfen das 
Prinzipiell habe ich damit kein Problem. Ich könnte mein Handy ja auch aus machen, weg legen, wie auch immer. Nöö, wenn jemand mit mir quatschen will, soll er das tun.
Wenn ich müde bin, schlafe ich danach schon wieder ein 

Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (3. Mai 2009)

biken is schlecht heute. hab noch 400km autobahn vor mir und ein schlafdefizit auszugleichen...


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Mai 2009)

mahlzeit zusammen, 
ich für mein teil werde das rad heute auch auch stehen lassen.
aber so wie es ausschaut morgen ne runde drehen.
allerdings wird sich das wohl im raum schwerte abspielen. 

euch allen nen schönen sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi1223 (3. Mai 2009)

Hab ich heute eigentlich schon ne To-Do-Liste gemacht? Hab ich? Hab ich nich ne?

Energie tanken (essen) //Check
Lernen irgendwann nur nicht jetzt //Check
Kleine Relax Tour //Check , Daten folgen wenn ich denn verf**** Compi außer Halterung bringe

So steht für heute noch folgendes aufm Plan:

Durchn Freundinnen-Tüv  // dat bekomm ich auch noch hin

allen einen schönen Rest Sonntag wünsch

gruß tommi


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Mai 2009)

Hier die ruhige Runde von heute morgen!


----------



## apoptygma (3. Mai 2009)

Gut, die wär ich wohl so auch mitgefahren, nur nicht ganz mit dem mittleren Puls *umfall, dieser wäre dann eher Dein Max-Puls gewesen


----------



## tommi1223 (3. Mai 2009)

@ Uwe : Respekt!!  . Hier mal die von mir heut Mittag versprochenen Daten, für optimale Vorbereitung (3Tage kaum schlaf, Alk ohne ende,trotzdem jeden Tag gefahren) immer noch sehr gut, wie ich finde.
Punkt 4 meiner To-Do-Liste ist jetzt ebenfalls erfolgreich abgehakt .


schönen abend und einen guten start in die neue woch wünscht


tommi


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hab da heute noch eine gemacht.
Etwas fotter!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich hab da heute noch eine gemacht.
> Etwas fotter!


Du warst der Blitz, der heute die Milsper Str. hochgezogen ist? 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Oder warst du es gar nicht?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Du warst der Blitz, der heute die Milsper Str. hochgezogen ist?
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Oder warst du es gar nicht?



Jo kurz vor 17:00 Uhr hoch Richtung Haspertalsperre einmal rum und dann hoch zur Hindenberger Heide und durch den Buchenberg nach Haus.


----------



## eminem7905 (4. Mai 2009)

morgen, 

was los hier, nix los????


----------



## seppel82 (4. Mai 2009)

schöne grüsse aus eutin (ostsee) !!
heute is hansapark angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. Mai 2009)

Bin die nächsten drei Tage in Karlsruhe!


----------



## apoptygma (4. Mai 2009)

@Kai
Ja, war nen 143er von Dir, hab mir getz beim Martin seinen alten San Marco mitgenommen, das is nen 130er. Mal sehen!


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend alle zusammen,
So endlich Zuhause. 
Nach 2 Stunden Fitnesstudio wärend der Arbeit
Und der angedachten GA Runde die ich heute ganz genüsslich nach Feierabend drehen wollte (hat nicht wirklich geklappt)
Da Hengsteysee Umrunden nicht möglich, hab ich dann mal ein neuen Weg probiert.
Dabei ist Raus gekommen das ich mindestens nen Viertel von diesem Anstieg (Trail) schieben konnte. Und ihn nach reichlich Fluchen festgestellt habe das ich ihn lieber andersherum gefahren wäre.
Hat mir meine GA Runde zwar versaut , aber der weg ist Genial mit nem Prima Sprung Hügel bergab. Einige etwas Steilere Passagen wirklich nen schöner Trail.

Naja die Daten sind dann 31,13 Km  in 1:24:25 .... 22,12 Durchs.Km/h 

Euch allen nen schönen Abend.


----------



## mistermoo (4. Mai 2009)

guten abend,

sascha du birne geh mal an dein handy ran.... ts ts ts

was ist eigentlich mit nordenau, buchen wir das jetzt mal so langsam...


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Mai 2009)

Nabend Jens, Sorry wollte dich eigentlich schon längst zurückgerufen haben....
hab es aber irgendwie verplant.

Hatte die Anmeldung für Nordenau schon fast Raus, und hab dann doch gewartet was ihr nun macht.

gemeldet bin ich nun definitiv für das 2 Stunden rennen in hagen
P-weg 43 Km , in der warteschleife und in der Hoffnung das genug Abspringen.
Ja und Nordenau würde ich auch gerne Fahren.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> gemeldet bin ich nun definitiv für das 2 Stunden rennen in hagen
> P-weg 43 Km , in der warteschleife und in der Hoffnung das genug Abspringen.
> Ja und Nordenau würde ich auch gerne Fahren.



Ja dann sehen wir uns ja voraussichtlich noch auf drei Rennen dieses 
Jahr. Was ist den mit Wetter hast du da keine Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (4. Mai 2009)

@Uwe
Also Wetter, hab ich noch nicht nach geschaut.
Eventuell kommt Schmalenberg noch infrage das wäre aufjedenfall auch noch Interessant für mich.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. Mai 2009)

Wobei Wetter von der Veranstaltung her schon eine besondere Nummer ist.
Sollte man mal mitfahren.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wobei Wetter von der Veranstaltung her schon eine besondere Nummer ist.
> Sollte man mal mitfahren.


Einmal reicht dann aber auch... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Einmal reicht dann aber auch...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ach was ich bin das schon 3 oder 4 mal geradelt.
Man darf nur keine Krämpfe am Ende bekommen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ach was ich bin das schon 3 oder 4 mal geradelt. Man darf nur keine Krämpfe am Ende bekommen


Du sagst es, du 

Kai
P.S.: Aber ich überlege ja auch noch...
Denke aber eher nicht..


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Du sagst es, du
> 
> Kai
> P.S.: Aber ich überlege ja auch noch...
> Denke aber eher nicht..



Komm gib dir einen Stoß.
Kann doch nur besser werden!


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Mai 2009)

Also wenn ich davon ausgehe das ich die nächsten Zwei Wochen nicht aufs Rad komme werde ich Wetter dieses Jahr wohl nicht fahren. Distanz ist mir für Renntempo ein wenig zu viel zumindest für Juni.
werde mich dieses Jahr wohl an die Kurzstrecken halten , denke ich zumindest.
Eventuell mal nen CC Race probieren.

Und dann mal sehen wie es nächstes Jahr so ausschaut


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Komm gib dir einen Stoß.
> Kann doch nur besser werden!


Das stimmt natürlich auch wieder... 

Kai


----------



## tommi1223 (5. Mai 2009)

Moin , wasn hier los? Sachtma seida alle krank oder schlechte Laune wegem dem scheiss Wetter?Noch nix geschrieben und auch gestern vornehm zurück gehalten.Naja ich werd mal was für die Uni machen und dabei nach Möglichkeit NICHT ausm Fenster schauen, ist ja nicht auszuhalten dieses Wetter.



gruß tommi


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Mai 2009)

moin, 

ich bin am lernen, somit nix mit schrieben bis samstag 17 uhr. und wetter, ich sachs mal so, ich hoffe das es bis samstag durchregnet, so komme ich nicht auf dumme gedanken und kann so in ruhe lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (5. Mai 2009)

Hier für die persönliche Rückblende Sundern

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrXxN8hc4FU"]YouTube - SKS Bikemarathon sorpetal 2009[/ame]

Da juckt es einen doch schon wieder in den Waden, schnell noch einen Marathon dran zu hängen.....


----------



## mistermoo (5. Mai 2009)

schönes video, muss ich mir mal runterladen, so ne helmcam brauch ich für den nächsten marathon auch, das hat ja echt mal was praktisches

habe mich nur gefragt warum das so leer war wo der ins ziel gekommen ist

achso mal noch ne frage in die runde: was ist mit sonntag ctf in der haard? wollte da hin auch wenn das wetter mal nicht so gut ausschaut, aber wer im winter fahren kann, wird auch das überleben


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Mai 2009)

das waren die 100km racer.


----------



## apoptygma (5. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> achso mal noch ne frage in die runde: was ist mit sonntag ctf in der haard? wollte da hin auch wenn das wetter mal nicht so gut ausschaut, aber wer im winter fahren kann, wird auch das überleben



Wie ich schon sagte, ich bin mit von der Partie, auch wenn Du so ars....früh los willst 







Muss halt die Regenjacke und das Blech mit, wenns allzu sehr weiter regnet auch das Fully, weil ich mein Stumpy ansich da nicht so einsauen mag und das auch schon die Sommer-Schuhe drauf hat


----------



## astral67 (5. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hier für die persönliche Rückblende Sundern
> 
> YouTube - SKS Bikemarathon sorpetal 2009
> 
> Da juckt es einen doch schon wieder in den Waden, schnell noch einen Marathon dran zu hängen.....



Sehr geil


----------



## apoptygma (5. Mai 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Sehr geil



Woll?

Da kommt gleich wieder Fieber auf


----------



## apoptygma (6. Mai 2009)

Statusabfrage:

Wie schaut es bei Euch eigentlich mit der Aylienz-Anmeldung aus?

(von Jenz und Thomas mal abgesehen, wo ich schon weiss, das noch die Bilder fehlen)

@Martin: Denk ganz dolle an Dich und schicke Dir in Gedanken die Geistesblitze die nötig sind. 

@Kai: Ich hoffe, Du bereitest Dich auch vernünftig auf Deine Abi-Prüfungen vor....

Ansonsten....mich wundert derzeit eher wenig  Bukowski hatte in vielen Dingen einfach Recht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Mai 2009)

Halloooo...


apoptygma schrieb:


> Statusabfrage:
> Wie schaut es bei Euch eigentlich mit der Aylienz-Anmeldung aus?


Schauen wir mal.
Erstmal allerdings nicht. Sollte ich mich PRO Aylienz entscheiden, werde ich dich aber umgehend informieren 


apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai: Ich hoffe, Du bereitest Dich auch vernünftig auf Deine Abi-Prüfungen vor....


Natürlich 
Nee, aber seit heute kann ich mir immerhin ziemlich sicher sein, zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden 
Übermorgen gibt es dann die Bestätigung oder eben nicht, aber bin da optimistisch, was die Zulassung angeht.
In Englisch war es aber... ich sag mal arschknapp.
Heute wurde uns der "aktuelle Leistungsstand" verraten*.
Ich werde aufgerufen, gehe nach vorne.
Sie (Lehrerin) sagt: "ganz schwach 4". Ich: "Das sehe ich anders" Sie: "Ja, ich weiß auch nicht wie ich da auf 4 gekommen bin". Da bin ich dann wieder fix auf meinen Sitzplatz zurück gekehrt.

Gruß Kai
* über endgültige Vornoten darf ja offiziell nicht gesprochen werden. Dann gibt man dem Kind einfach einen anderen Namen...


----------



## astral67 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich war heute nochmal auf der Website von Mega-Sports Sundern.
Es sind dort Bilder von Markus Breitkopf verlinkt. Dabei ist mir ein richtig gutes Bild von Steffen aufgefallen. Leider hab ich auf der Arbeit reingeschaut und mir nicht die Nummer merken können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (6. Mai 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Ich war heute nochmal auf der Website von Mega-Sports Sundern.
> Es sind dort Bilder von Markus Breitkopf verlinkt. Dabei ist mir ein richtig gutes Bild von Steffen aufgefallen. Leider hab ich auf der Arbeit reingeschaut und mir nicht die Nummer merken können.



Wenn das das Einzelbild von ihm ist



dann hab ich ihm das schon letzte Woche zukommen lassen


----------



## astral67 (6. Mai 2009)

Jo, das wars wohl. Wenns schon nen alter Hut ist, mea culpa


----------



## apoptygma (6. Mai 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Jo, das wars wohl. Wenns schon nen alter Hut ist, mea culpa



Na ich hab ja fast täglich nach Bildern gegooglet ;-)


----------



## shaun_baker (6. Mai 2009)

So mal nen Hallo nach HAGEN wurde ja freundlich auf euch verwiesen


----------



## apoptygma (6. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> So mal nen Hallo nach HAGEN wurde ja freundlich auf euch verwiesen




Ups? Was machst Du denn schon wieder am "Start" hier???? 

*umguck

War da nicht was mit Sport? 

Edit: Der, nach Blick in meinen MSN, ggf. auch gleich erst anfängt 

Zur Aufklärung der Truppe hier:

Das ist Christian aus Castrop  Seid lieb  (überflüssig das zu erwähnen, ich weiss)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> So mal nen Hallo nach HAGEN wurde ja freundlich auf euch verwiesen


Auch wenn das Hallo nicht bis in den "Raum EN" hineinragte, sage auch ich Hallo und heiße dich im wohl besten Thread des IBC herzlichst Willkommen.


apoptygma schrieb:


> Seid lieb


Seinem Profil nach zu urteilen, fährt er Giant. Somit genießt er absolute Narrenfreiheit. 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Auch "Nicht-Giant-Fahrer" sind herzlich willkommen, müssen sich aber u. U. mal einen "dummen Spruch drücken lassen"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (6. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Hallo nicht bis in den "Raum EN" hineinragte, sage auch ich Hallo und heiße dich im wohl besten Thread des IBC herzlichst Willkommen.
> 
> Seinem Profil nach zu urteilen, fährt er Giant. Somit genießt er absolute Narrenfreiheit.
> 
> ...



wenn ich mich recht erinnere, bist du der einzige giant-fahrer in diesem fred


----------



## apoptygma (6. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Hallo nicht bis in den "Raum EN" hineinragte, sage auch ich Hallo und heiße dich im wohl besten Thread des IBC herzlichst Willkommen.
> 
> Seinem Profil nach zu urteilen, fährt er Giant. Somit genießt er absolute Narrenfreiheit.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, das habe ich ihm gestern noch nicht gesagt . Also das er mit Giant gerade bei Dir weiiiiiiiiiiiit vorn ist 

Jetzt wären es 2 in diesem Fred


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Mai 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> wenn ich mich recht erinnere, bist du der einzige giant-fahrer in diesem fred


Seit heute nicht mehr 
Es sei denn, der gute Herr Baker hat in seinem Profil geflunkert 

Kai
P.S.: Fehlt jetzt nur noch, dass er es ungern sauber macht und bergab schiebt


----------



## astral67 (6. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Seit heute nicht mehr
> Es sei denn, der gute Herr Baker hat in seinem Profil geflunkert
> 
> Kai
> P.S.: Fehlt jetzt nur noch, dass er es ungern sauber macht und bergab schiebt



Was machste denn, wenn er gerne putzt, bergab knallt und bergauf schiebt? 

isser dann ausser art geschlagen?


----------



## apoptygma (6. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Seit heute nicht mehr
> Es sei denn, der gute Herr Baker hat in seinem Profil geflunkert
> 
> Kai
> P.S.: Fehlt jetzt nur noch, dass er es ungern sauber macht und bergab schiebt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Mai 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Was machste denn, wenn er gerne putzt, bergab knallt und bergauf schiebt?
> isser dann ausser art geschlagen?


Dann muss ich Erziehungsarbeit leisten 
Was soll ich dann machen? Dann ist das halt so.
Freue mich aber über jeden, der mit uns durchs Land zieht, so ist nicht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (6. Mai 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> bergab knallt und bergauf schiebt?
> 
> isser dann ausser art geschlagen?



Dann isser nen "Downhill-Lutscher"  und wird von Martin und Seppel betreut 

*nicht hauen


----------



## seppel82 (6. Mai 2009)




----------



## apoptygma (6. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


>






*liebguck?
*ganzliebguck?
*besser in die Wanne getz geht?


----------



## eminem7905 (6. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (6. Mai 2009)

Nachdem ich heute ne lockere Runde über Hengstey-/Harkortsee bis nach Volmarstein und Retour mitm Renner gemacht habe, frage ich mich:
Gibts hier ausser mir noch Asphaltpussys? 


Wen werde ich alles in Saalhausen sehen?
Bin da noch nie gestartet, kann mir jemand was zur Strecke und Organisation sagen?


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## apoptygma (6. Mai 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute ne lockere Runde über Hengstey-/Harkortsee bis nach Volmarstein und Retour mitm Renner gemacht habe, frage ich mich:
> Gibts hier ausser mir noch Asphaltpussys?



*aufzeig 
*und frech für Kai aufzeig 

Uwe fährt wohl nur in Saalhausen, der iss aber grad wohl noch ausserstädtisch unterwegs


----------



## Tasher82 (6. Mai 2009)

mahlzeit  wer ist denn eigentlich jetzt sonntag in marl?
werd wenn ich es schaf auch auflaufen..

gruß fabian


----------



## seppel82 (6. Mai 2009)

ich glaub meine suche hat ein ende 
http://www.rucksack.de/camelbak-havoc-art2274


----------



## eminem7905 (6. Mai 2009)

BIER und KUCHEN, ich lach mich schlapp, was für eine geile kombi


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Mai 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Gibts hier ausser mir noch Asphaltpussys?


*Wenckezustimm*
Allerdings ist deine "Pussy" bei mir ein Cowboy (s. Benutzertitel)  Unterm Strich kommt aber dasselbe raus  Auch habe ich nur ein fahrbares Pferdchen im Stall. Heißt: Ich fahre ALLES mit meinem *GIANT*  Inwieweit in diesem Fall eine gemeinsame Runde (ich unterstell dir jetzt einfach mal, dass war deine Absicht  ) Sinn macht, vermag ich nicht abzuschätzen. Aber wenn du Lust hast, können wir auch sowas gerne mal machen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## shaun_baker (6. Mai 2009)

1. Nein ich hab nicht geflunkert hab nen GIANT Bike. Zur Auswahl hab ich noch nen BAUMARKT Fully  
Mit welchem lieg ich denn dann so bei euch richtig???

2. Ich hoffe ihr fahrt besser Fahrrad als Auto. Siehst du vor dir nen Auto mit Kennzeichen EN muss du weichen oder schnell überholen.

3. Ja der Baker war beim Fußball und sogar erfolgreich!!!!

4. Wie lange geht des den am Sonntag in der Haard??? Weil ist ja Muttertag und ich bin da schon mit Mama Baker verabredet. Würde aber gern mal Nachmittags rumkommen


----------



## mistermoo (6. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dann isser nen "Downhill-Lutscher"  und wird von Martin und Seppel betreut
> 
> *nicht hauen



ich brauch dann aber auch betreu.. zeugs, muss ja nur noch uphill schneller werden, runna gehts guat fix


----------



## shaun_baker (6. Mai 2009)

wat ist nen downhilllutscher???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (6. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ich glaub meine suche hat ein ende
> http://www.rucksack.de/camelbak-havoc-art2274



der ist zu klein basti... da geht kein kuchen für mich und martin rein und nicht genug bier

mm könnten doch meinen rahmen mit bier füllen, alu hält schön kühl, ob ich 14 kilo rumfahre oder 16-18 ist dann auch egal


----------



## mistermoo (7. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen, so hier nochmal wie im CC Bilder Thread!

Mein kleines HT.

Geändert werden noch Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze/Sattel/Griffe und natürlich die *vordere Bremsleitung (Bremse günstig erworben und leider keine Leitung zu Hause um neu anzutüdeln)*. Gabel soll noch von ca. 125 auf 90-100 runter, mal sehen was da möglich ist.

Gewicht der Bremsscheiben und Adapter fehlt mir noch (vergessen zu wiegen). Im Moment sinds 11.5 kg, hoffe noch ca. 1kg bezahlbar abzuspecken. Der LRS bleibt erstmal, zu leicht will ich bei 88 kg Lebendgewicht nicht riskieren.  Und ja ich habe abgenommen! Wird noch mehr. Ich arbeite dran...

Wieviel kann man ca. beim Einsatz von Titanschrauben sparen?

Wie gehabt miese foto quali. Neue Cam nächsten Monat oder wenn die die anderen Parts ersetzt sind.


----------



## apoptygma (7. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, so hier nochmal wie im CC Bilder Thread!






Sehr geil!!!!!

Ja, Gabel runner, dann schauts harmonisch aus *find ich getz


----------



## apoptygma (7. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> wat ist nen downhilllutscher???



Hatte ich mal in dem anderen Fred nach Deiner Frage nach Bikern in Castrop erklärt.  Das is alles nicht bös gemeint 

Sontag starten (Jenz und ich wohl nur) schon recht früh in die Haard (ich würd ja auch lieber später...aaaaaaaaaber.... )

Meld mich heute Abend bei Dir. Dann erklär ich ggf. auch die DHL (ABkürzung)  nochmal.....

Wie gesagt, Du siehst, wir haben hier alle nen wenig nen Schlag schräg, daher passt es wohl auch so gut


----------



## mistermoo (7. Mai 2009)

Morgäään,

ja Gabel muss ich mich noch mal schlau machen, was da genau geht, sonst wird so gefahren bzw. mit der geänderten Bremse, das wird aber vermutlich nichts bis Sonntag (keine Zeit in nen Bikeladen zu kommen). Tommi schaut mal ob er es schafft.

Also bis jetzt von Leuten die ich kenne sind dabei, Wencke, ME (kenne ich mich wirklich), Jens und Hannes, Thomas und Fabian überlegen auch zu kommen wenn ich das so richtig gelesen habe. Kann noch nicht sagen wann Jens und Hannes da aufschlagen, da die ja fast aus dem Bett auf die Strecke fallen können. Hauptsache die haben zum Frühstück ne Bratwurst für mich mit schön scharf Senfffffff! Notiert: Senf einpacken!


----------



## Janus1972 (7. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sontag starten (Jenz und ich wohl nur) schon recht früh in die Haard (ich würd ja auch lieber später...aaaaaaaaaber.... )
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (7. Mai 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> apoptygma schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sontag starten (Jenz und ich wohl nur) schon recht früh in die Haard (ich würd ja auch lieber später...aaaaaaaaaber.... )
> ...


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Mai 2009)

um sich die erste reihe zu sichern


----------



## Janus1972 (7. Mai 2009)

je eher bin ich fertig. hab mich ja auch noch um drei kinder zu kümmern

Hinterher könnte es auch bei der anmeldung recht voll sein. start ist ab 0900. in essen war ab 0930 ne riesen schlange an der anmeldung. guckt mal ob ihr das schafft, dann können wir zusammen fahren, wenn ihr wollt und lust habt


----------



## Janus1972 (7. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> um sich die erste reihe zu sichern



eben eben ist ja nen RENNEN . ne im ernst haben das in essen erlebt da war teilweise riesen stau auf den trails. ok da waren auch mehr teilnehmer. mal gespannt wieviele da fahren werden.


----------



## apoptygma (7. Mai 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> je eher bin ich fertig. hab mich ja auch noch um drei kinder zu kümmern
> 
> Hinterher könnte es auch bei der anmeldung recht voll sein. start ist ab 0900. in essen war ab 0930 ne riesen schlange an der anmeldung. guckt mal ob ihr das schafft, dann können wir zusammen fahren, wenn ihr wollt und lust habt



Tscha, der Biber baut sein Haus ja auch mit dem Schwanz 

Nee , also ich denk und hoff mal eher, das wir da so zu halb 10 / 10 aufschlagen. Zum einen ist es dann wärmer und zum anderen bin ich dann auch wacher *haha (was für alle Beteiligten mehr als positiv zu bewerten ist)


----------



## Janus1972 (7. Mai 2009)

könnt euch das ja noch überlegen. wäre super. welche runde fahrt ihr?


----------



## apoptygma (7. Mai 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> könnt euch das ja noch überlegen. wäre super. welche runde fahrt ihr?




Die Mittlere wenn!


----------



## Janus1972 (7. Mai 2009)

wollen wir uns auf 0930 einigen. kannste wenigstens ne halbe stunde länger heia machen


----------



## apoptygma (7. Mai 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> wollen wir uns auf 0930 einigen. kannste wenigstens ne halbe stunde länger heia machen




Ich richte mich da nach meiner Begleitung.


----------



## Janus1972 (7. Mai 2009)

kannst dich ja melden wenn du was weisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (7. Mai 2009)

Sag nochma einer, das Asphaltrunden langweilig sind 

Auf der Verbandsstr. sah ich von weitem sowas wie nen Mückenschwarm (dachte ich) mitten auf dem Seitenstreifen, nen schwarzer Pulk halt. Dachte, ok.

So 25 Schleifen drauf gehabt.....komm näher....nix Mücken...BIENEN!!!! 

Ne Millisekunde überlegt, Bremsen oder durch. Ich bin durch. Ende vom Lied, Viecher anner Hose, nen Stich im Bein, 2-3 vom Trikot gewischt, Feuerwehr angerufen.

Aber nun zurück zum Wesentlichen:

37 km GA, 1:52, 260Hm


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. Mai 2009)

Werbung!!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396245


----------



## mistermoo (7. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Werbung!!!!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396245



Joa Uwe das hört sich gut an, wer fährt da dann mich hin (bin zwar kein Vater) aber kann da schon mal für den Fall vorsaufen, sollte mich so eine Nachricht mal ereilen. 2 Liter Bier bekomme ich in den Rucksack.


----------



## shaun_baker (7. Mai 2009)

hmm klingt verlockend


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. Mai 2009)

Das ist immer eine Super Veranstaltung. Ganz locker in Großer Runde Richtung Beyenburg.


----------



## shaun_baker (7. Mai 2009)

nur hab ich nen tag vorher nen fußballtunier mit grillen und bierchen denk mal werde nicht in der lage sein rad zu fahren


----------



## apoptygma (7. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Joa Uwe das hört sich gut an, wer fährt da dann mich hin (bin zwar kein Vater) aber kann da schon mal für den Fall vorsaufen, sollte mich so eine Nachricht mal ereilen. 2 Liter Bier bekomme ich in den Rucksack.



Dann würde eher ich mich vollaufen lassen, wenn ich mir überlege, das Du Dich reproduzierst und der Welt......


----------



## shaun_baker (7. Mai 2009)

> Joa Uwe das hört sich gut an, wer fährt da dann mich hin (bin zwar kein Vater) aber kann da schon mal für den Fall vorsaufen, sollte mich so eine Nachricht mal ereilen. 2 Liter Bier bekomme ich in den Rucksack.


 
spielst fußball??? wir spielen den mittwoch gegen die fiege brauerei die das bier wir das fleisch


----------



## mistermoo (7. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dann würde eher ich mich vollaufen lassen, wenn ich mir überlege, das Du Dich reproduzierst und der Welt......



noch mehr geniale menschen bringst...

stimmt da ist es besser wenn du dich volllaufen lässt, blonde kinder will ich ja nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (7. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> spielst fußball??? wir spielen den mittwoch gegen die fiege brauerei die das bier wir das fleisch



das spiel würde auch ohne alkohol zu schnell enden, treffe nie den ball aber immer die beine und nach schwalbe sieht das dann nicht mehr aus, glaub mir


----------



## apoptygma (8. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> noch mehr geniale menschen bringst...
> 
> stimmt da ist es besser wenn du dich volllaufen lässt, blonde kinder will ich ja nicht




Was anderes als blond kann jeder.  Insofern preferiere ich dann doch eher die Haarfarbe meines Sohnies (und meiner bescheidenen Wenigkeit), die eben nicht von 98% der Weltbevölkerung sein Eigen genannt werden kann. Gut, für alle anderen ist die Tür zur Wahllosigkeit damit offen 

Ich bin halt was Besonderes  (gewusst habe ich es es schon immer, gehasst haben es schon viele) 

Wo war denn das dicke Gewitter heute Nacht??? Die zwei Minidonner da.


----------



## tommi1223 (8. Mai 2009)

Hier , aber war nicht heut nacht sondern eher in der ziemlichen Frühe, naja brauchts keinen Wecker 


gruß tommi


----------



## apoptygma (8. Mai 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> Hier , aber war nicht heut nacht sondern eher in der ziemlichen Frühe, naja brauchts keinen Wecker
> 
> 
> gruß tommi




Na ich bin extra 2x ausm Bett gehüpft, weil ich Gewitter geil find. Aber kaum war ich am Fenster und wollte Position beziehen, kam da schon nix mehr außer ein paar unmotivierte Blitze.


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> geil find. Aber kaum war ich am Fenster und wollte Position beziehen, kam da schon nix mehr außer ein paar unmotivierte Blitze.


 man dann es doppeldeutig, man muss es aber nicht doppeldeutig sehen


----------



## apoptygma (8. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> man dann es doppeldeutig, man muss es aber nicht doppeldeutig sehen



Ähnliches schoss mir beim Schreiben auch in den Kopf 

Es lebe die ähnliche Denkstruktur von uns beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (9. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgähn 

Kopf dröhnt, beschis..... geschlafen.....egal!

So, ich würde mal sagen, wir denken getz alle ganz feste an Martin!!!!!!!



Hau rein Großer!!!!!!

Edit: Und drücken ebenfalls mal eben dem Uwe in Saalhausen die Daumen, der gerade schon auf der Strecke sein müsste!


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Mai 2009)

Moin, ich drücke einfach mal beiden die Daumen. 
Ihr werdet die sache schon schaukeln.

Euch allen ein nettes We und eine schöne CTF .
Hoffe für euch das wetter spielt ein wenig mit, und selbst wenn nicht ihr habt ja Mountainbikes damit kann man auch fahren wenn es Nass ist 

@jens
 hast du dich schon in Nordenau angemeldet??


----------



## seppel82 (9. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Guten Morgähn
> 
> Kopf dröhnt, beschis..... geschlafen.....egal!
> 
> ...


 
Ich schliesse mich dir in jedem punkt an. Kopf dröhnt, Daumen drücken


----------



## apoptygma (9. Mai 2009)

So, ich werd mich gleich auf ne kleine GA-Runde machen und hoffen, das es noch trocken bleibt. Da auch von den Nicht-Lernen und Abwesenden an der Homebase das Biken scheinbar derzeit fast eingetellt wurde , zieh ich wohl mal wieder allein los.


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Mai 2009)

moin, 
ich fahre jetzt um nicht zu bestehen. sorry, aber man muss der realität ins auge sehen. 
ich hoffe noch das ein ass neben mir sitzt.


----------



## apoptygma (9. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> moin,
> ich fahre jetzt um nicht zu bestehen. sorry, aber man muss der realität ins auge sehen.
> ich hoffe noch das ein ass neben mir sitzt.



Ich glaub trotzdem an Dich!!!!!!!


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Mai 2009)

ist auch besser so, denn mich gibt es wirklich, 
was man von gott nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Mai 2009)

Bin wieder da!
Diesmal ohne Panne durch gekommen.
Zeiten hab ich noch nicht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Mai 2009)

So, wieder zurück.
Normale Asphaltrunde war geplant.
Rüber übern Wengeberg, Richtung Hagen, gabel ich zwei so Knallltüten  auf und lasse mich von denen übern Kettelbach und die Priorei prügeln. Danach trennten sich unsere Wege wieder und ich bin unten in Königsheide links rein und über den Radweg nach Hause.

Tageskm: 82.42
Fahrzeit: 03:46:42h

Ziemlich flott, wenn man bedenkt, dass es meinem Hund nicht gut geht 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (9. Mai 2009)

So, ich bin auch wieder da:

Wetter war ja komisch, na ja. 

Knappe 40 km GA bei 2:02 und 267 HM, die letzten 3 km nochn bissken am Berg reingetreten.

Leute waren irgendwie aggro, muss wohl am Vollmond liegen (ich bin da immer besonders liebebedürftig, also jetzt entsprechend erschüttert  nach der Ausfahrt)

@Uwe
Na da bin ich getz aber auch neugierig. Mal sehen, wann Michael (Unrest) wieder auftaucht und seinen Eindruck berichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Uwe
> Na da bin ich getz aber auch neugierig. Mal sehen, wann Michael (Unrest) wieder auftaucht und seinen Eindruck berichtet.



Ich bin gestern mit meinem Kumpel angereist.
Lecker Currywurst Pommes Mayo und drei Pullen Bier am Vorabend und dann klappt das auch mit dem Rennen


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Mai 2009)

bin da, und jetzt weiß ich gewiß das ich nicht bestanden habe. 
so wer will heute noch biken, oder einen saufen gehen????

**** mathe. 3 aufgaben

1. 20pkt. 2. 30pkt. 3. 50 pkt. 
d.h. du must 1 und 2 aufgabe fehlerfrei lösen und gerademal zu bestehen. und was habe ich gelöst, von jedem etwas, aber dieses etwas reicht nicht für 50 punkte. so kann ich auf der FH keinen diplom mehr machen, muss jetzt wechseln zu dieser neumodernen bachalor/master shice. 


jemand hat mal gesagt, das ich nicht dumm bin, sondern faul. und trotz lernerei, denke ich das wenn ich mehr gelernt hätte das ich diese klausur geschaft hätte, nur leider feht mir das GEN das einen zum lernen zwingt. na ja und ein wenig ADS habe ich auch.....ohhhh ein vögelchen da draußen......


----------



## apoptygma (9. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bin da, und jetzt weiß ich gewiß das ich nicht bestanden habe.
> so wer will heute noch biken, oder einen saufen gehen????
> 
> **** mathe. 3 aufgaben
> ...




Och Mensch :-(

Ja, die ADS-Nummer is bei mir auch immer das Prob gewesen, na ja, früher wurden wir eben häufiger übers Knie gelegt, heute gibts dafür Pillen. Fakt ist, ich kann auch selten was länger als 30 Minuten am Stück (keine blöden Sprüche getz, danke) , dann muss ne Alternative her, was ganz anderes, nen anderer Eindruck. Ich kann weder lang lesen, noch fernsehen, noch zu hören.....na ja.

Ich komm grad rein vom Biken, sorry. Aber wennde heute noch Gesellschaft brauchst, ich bin heute lammfromm 

Tut mir leid Du


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bin da, und jetzt weiß ich gewiß das ich nicht bestanden habe.
> so wer will heute noch biken, oder einen saufen gehen????
> 
> **** mathe. 3 aufgaben
> ...



Kopft hoch!
Was willst du den Studieren?


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Mai 2009)

das gleiche wie was ich die letzten 6-8 semesert auch studiert habe. 

wirtschaftsing. nur halt jetzt als bachalor, kein diplom, da ich heute zum 3ten mal mathe verhauen habe.  aber ich kann mir alle bestandenen fächer anrechnen lassen, somit ist es halb so schlimm.



@wencke länger als 30 min, halte ich es auch nicht aus


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Mai 2009)

Ja richtig, Kopf hoch Martin, bist trotzdem ein ganz Großer! 
Biken war ich schon und fürs Saufen komme ich nicht in Frage. Sonst würde ich es echt machen...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> das gleiche wie was ich die letzten 6-8 semesert auch studiert habe.
> 
> wirtschaftsing. nur halt jetzt als bachalor, kein diplom, da ich heute zum 3ten mal mathe verhauen habe.  aber ich kann mir alle bestandenen fächer anrechnen lassen, somit ist es halb so schlimm.
> 
> ...



Sei froh das es kein Maschinebau geworden ist da ist Mathe nocht ne Nummer be.........


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Mai 2009)

ich weiß, deshalb habe ich was gewählt wo es viele laberfächer gibt, ohne groß mit einem formelbuch hantieren zu müssen. mal schauen was ich weitermache, erstmal drüber schlafen. 


@uwe

bist du maschinenbauer??? oder was ist dein beruf???


@kai

dann wirds mal zeit das du mal auf den geschmack des alkohols kommst


----------



## apoptygma (9. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @wencke länger als 30 min, halte ich es auch nicht aus




Für mich durchaus nachvollziehbar und vor allem, völlig in Ordnung *lach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> dann wirds mal zeit das du mal auf den geschmack des alkohols kommst


Nee du, lass mal sein du 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (9. Mai 2009)

So, da getz hier grad weiter passiert und mein Vorschlag der Gesellschaftsanbiederung geflissentlich ignoriert wurde , hau ich mich getz ersma auffe Couch 1-2 Std. Schlaf von heute Nacht nachholen.

*winke


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @uwe
> 
> bist du maschinenbauer??? oder was ist dein beruf???



Jo bin ich!


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
Wollte mich auch mal eben zu wort melden.
Durfte zum Glück über das We nachhause,
 und muss Montag wieder weg.
Naja was solls zumindest hatte ich dann ein wenig WE.

Falls jemand morgen Lust hat ein wenig zufahren. Ich werde mich morgen mit den Trailjunkz aus Menden einer kleinen Runde anschliessen.
Wenn jemand Intresse und Lust hat eine Gemütliche Runde zudrehen.
gestartet wird wohl in Menden Adresse müsste Bahnhofstr.1 sein. 
Achja um 11 Uhr gehts dann Los.
Die Internet Seite wäre dann www.Trailjunkz.de
Also dann eventuell wollen sie auch mit uns mal ne Runde in Hagen,Hohenlimburg oder wo auch immer drehen.Haben ja auch ein paar tolle Strecken zu Bieten. So mit Martin als Guide und nen Leckeren Kuchen zwischendurch , da brauchen wir uns nicht verstecken.
@Martin
Tut mir leid das es mit deiner Prüfung nicht geklappt hat, Kopfhoch das leben geht weiter.

@Uwe
Glückwunsch das du diesmal Pannenfrei durchgekommen bist.


----------



## apoptygma (9. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Jo bin ich!




10. in Deiner AK. und 43. Gesamt....Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Mai 2009)

@ Uwe
Da kann ich mich Wencke nur anschließen.
Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite, richtig gutes Ergebnis   
Wenn das Material Uwe machen lässt, ist schwer was gegen ihn auszurichten.

Erhol dich gut,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (9. Mai 2009)

Wow, das nenne ich jetzt mal ein gutes Ergebniss, Respekt Uwe.


----------



## Dark2308 (9. Mai 2009)

aha knalltüten  wer mag das denn wohl gewesen sein


----------



## mistermoo (9. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wow, das nenne ich jetzt mal ein gutes Ergebniss, Respekt Uwe.



hoi sascha, ne habe noch nicht in nordhausen  gemeldet, wollte das ja im grunde am dienstag besprechen, aber da hat wer nicht angerufen wie versprochen .... 

somit überlege ich mir das einfach noch die tage, andere dinge im kopf im moment


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Mai 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> aha knalltüten  wer mag das denn wohl gewesen sein


Konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass du mitliest 
Nee, war doch nur ein Scherz.
War doch eine super Runde 
Ich wollte euch ja die Priorei hoch Windschatten anbieten, aber das wolltet ihr ja auch nicht... 
Nächstes Mal bleibt ihr einfach an meinem Hinterrad und ihr kommt noch mal ein Stückchen leichter da hoch.
Seid ihr noch nach Rüggeberg rauf? Also ich war ziemlich froh, als ich dann zu Hause war. War etwas über dem Punkt, an dem das Fahren noch Spaß macht. Na ja, muss auch mal sein. Kommt aber irgendwie ein bisschen oft vor in der letzten Zeit... 

Schönen Abend noch,
Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Mai 2009)

@Jens
Eh upps, ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen das du dich melden wolltest.
Aber wie schon gesagt ich würde da wohl an den Start gehen.
Denke Anmeldezeitpunkt sollte egal sein so weit ich weiss ist dort Massenstart und keine Startblöcke.
Dann hoffe ich mal das dein kopf bald wieder Frei ist.
euch dann viel Spass Morgen in der Haard.
Und von den anderen will sich keiner Morgen in Menden anschliessen??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Und von den anderen will sich keiner Morgen in Menden anschliessen??


Das ist keine Frage des Wollens.
Also mir ist morgen das Wetter zu ungewiss. Auf Nass werden und dergleichen habe ich morgen, wie auch an anderen Tagen, keine Lust.
Auch spricht irgendwie der Startort ein bissl gegen meine Mitfahrt.
Ich hätte zwar noch ein Wörtchen mit dir zu reden  , aber morgen wird das nix leider 

Ein anderes Mal wieder 
Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Mai 2009)

@kai
Ich glaube dir wird das Morgen eh ein wenig Langsam.
Aber wir sehen uns sicher ende des Monats wieder wenn ich wieder Zurück bin.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> Ich glaube dir wird das Morgen eh ein wenig Langsam.
> Aber wir sehen uns sicher ende des Monats wieder wenn ich wieder Zurück bin.


Ach quatsch, ich habe doch gute Bremsen 
Nee, ist doch kein Problem, mal ein bisschen langsamer zu machen. Ist wahrscheinlich sogar ganz sinnvoll 
Aber morgen ist das einfach schlecht.
Ende des Monats? Habe ich was verpasst? Na ja, sehe ich ja dann 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Mai 2009)

Weiss nicht, bin doch von der Arbeit aus Weg.
Und normalerweise wäre ich dieses We auch nicht da. 
Komme also erst am 20ten wieder , und dann bin ich wohl auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Dark2308 (9. Mai 2009)

@ kai  habe es auch als scherz aufgefaßt
jepp sind nach rüggeberg hoch hülsenbeckertal runter,loherstr. hoch dann bergstr.hoch,ab nach meininghausen und übers ehrendenkmal nach hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Mai 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> loherstr. hoch dann bergstr.hoch


Mit dir fahre ich nicht mehr!
Du fährst ja nur berghoch  

Nee du, wir sollten uns mal öfter zu kleinen, aber feinen Runden treffen, mit dir kann man echt Spaß haben 
Und wie gesagt, das Tempo kommt dann schon von alleine rein.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Oben an der Priorei zu warten war auch nicht gerade die feine englische Art. Ich hätte ansich noch mal zurückfahren sollen um dann mit euch gemeinsam oben anzukommen. Aber ich wollte echt nicht noch mal zurück... Verzeihung!


----------



## apoptygma (10. Mai 2009)

*reinlug

Hm, keiner mehr da 

Dann sag ich mal gute Nacht und allen "Haardler´n" bis nachher (inkl. denen, die sich nen Wecker stellen wollen)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> *reinlug
> 
> Hm, keiner mehr da
> 
> Dann sag ich mal gute Nacht und allen "Haardler´n" bis nachher (inkl. denen, die sich nen Wecker stellen wollen)


Sag doch sowas nicht...

@ alle Mamas
Im Namen aller hier:






Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (10. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sag doch sowas nicht...
> 
> @ alle Mamas
> Im Namen aller hier:
> ...




Das is ja süss 

Obwohl das bestimmt nur Deine Idee war und Du aus Höflichkeitsgründen im Namen aller gesagt hast


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das is ja süss
> 
> Obwohl das bestimmt nur Deine Idee war und Du aus Höflichkeitsgründen im Namen aller gesagt hast


Aber aber aber du weinst ja... 
*tröst*

Son quatsch 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (10. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aber aber aber du weinst ja...
> *tröst*
> 
> Son quatsch
> ...




*seufz

Wenn xxxx mal echt wüsste, was sie an Dir verpasst mein Guter 

So, ich muss aber echt ins Bett getz, sonst muss Jenz mich morgen wecken (und dann gibts wieder Ärscher, weil ich nicht ausm Quark komme)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> *seufz
> 
> Wenn xxxx mal echt wüsste, was sie an Dir verpasst mein Guter
> 
> So, ich muss aber echt ins Bett getz, sonst muss Jenz mich morgen wecken (und dann gibts wieder Ärscher, weil ich nicht ausm Quark komme)


 

Gute Nacht 
Kai
P.S.: Du bist schneller als Jenz, der kann dir gar nix


----------



## mistermoo (10. Mai 2009)

schneller aufn baum ja, aber ansonsten hole ich auf, auch wenn nur langsam...


----------



## apoptygma (10. Mai 2009)

*gäääääääääääääääääääähn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (10. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> .S.: Du bist schneller als Jenz, der kann dir gar nix



Gut, da habe ich hier in eine Richtung noch Vorteile.....:berchrauf , runter..... *no chance


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgeeeeeeeeeeen 

Ui, die Sonne scheint 
Wenn ich so die Zeiten sehe, in denen ihr euch schon im Forum rumtreibt, dann glaube ich, ich habe alles richtig gemacht, als ich sagte, das ich lieber zu Hause bleibe 

Wünsche euch dennoch eine schöne Tour 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Jenz, du machst da einen großen Fehler, wenn du mich zu ernst nimmst


----------



## sonic3105 (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen, die Tour mit den Junkz war echt nett.
Strecke war echt toll ,nette leute,
Für jeden was dabei gewesen, Bergrauf wie Bergrunter.

Euch viel Spass bei der Tour und kommt alle Heile wieder.
einen schönen muttertag wünche ich natürlich ebenfalls, mal richtung wencke Schiel. Zwinker.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Mai 2009)

Ich habe heute Morgen nur mal wieder den Wengeberg mit meiner Anwesenheit beglückt.
Das untere Stück war extra für mich *eingebildet* für Autos gesperrt, allerdings von Fahranfängern verstopft. Gestern noch gesagt gekriegt, fiel es mir heute oben auf dem Wengeberg wieder ein 
Ach egal, ich hatte heute eh nicht wirklich Großes vor, von daher passt es schon.

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (10. Mai 2009)

So, wir sind wieder im Lande.

Der Grund, warum diese CTF für mich heute über weite Strecken zum :kotz: war:

Unfit weil Weiberscheiss erwischt, böses Bauchweh, Beine lahm, hinzu kam dann Kopfweh. Pollen.....ich bin nach 20 km fast krepiert, keine Ahnung, was da alles rumgeflogen ist. Strecke: Ganz ehrlich? Auch wenn ich dafür getz wieder in die Zickenecke geworfen werde....ich kam mir vor wie auffer Rolle, nur mit Trails, immer und immer und immer und immer und immer wieder das gleiche Bild. Bäume. Links wie rechts, überall nur Bäume, keine Aussicht, nix zum Geniessen, und wieder Bäume....

Das is nicht meins 

Sicherlich sorgte der hohe Trailanteil dafür, das man nicht direkt vor Langeweile vom Rad kippte. Aber ich MUSS zwingend Landschaft haben. 

Unabhängig davon habe ich im Vergleich zu Sundern unfassbar viele unfreundliche Mitbiker erlebt. Überholen ansagen? Fehlanzeige, da wird dann einfach runtergebrettert, ohne auch nur ein Dankeschön abzulaichen, wenn man mal Platz machte. Ein paar wenige hatten das drauf, aber der Großteil befand sich wohl auf ihrem eigenen RENNEN! Überflüssig auf ner CTF, aber nu hab ich das auch mal erlebt. Dafür war die Wurst und das Bier am Ende gut 

Dazu verabschiedet sich langsam meine Kette, aber das ist zu vernachlässigen. Kranke Haustiere hab ich derzeit auch nicht.


Die nackten Zahlen:

44.44 km, 3:03, 788 HM

Ich muss getz ersma Tabletten einwerfen


----------



## tommi1223 (10. Mai 2009)

So zurück von der CTF in der Haard, also was soll ich sagen, bin die Große Runde gefahren, teils Richtig geile Abschnitte (Jumps, Steilkurven, Enge Trails) quasi kein Asphalt , dafür von Schotter über Sand bis Matsch alles was es so gibt.Nen paar Deppen die das voll fürn Rennen  gehalten haben gabs auch, aber im großen und ganzen Nette Leutz getroffen, klingeln konnt ich mir dank Defekter Kurbel auch Sparen.


gruß tommi

p.s Daten im Anhang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (10. Mai 2009)

ich habe keine ausreden, ich fands geil, bis auf den klebrigen boden, aber trails waren erste sahne.


----------



## apoptygma (10. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich habe keine ausreden, ich fands geil, bis auf den klebrigen boden, aber trails waren erste sahne.




Da sag ich ja auch nix, nur muss ich dat nicht 3 Std, am Stück haben , da wirse ja rammdösig 

Wie gesagt, die HM waren das reizvollste. 

Die Orga ansich war ja auch recht gut, die Leute da sehr nett und sehr freundlich.

Aber ich ärger mich doch noch, das ich mir diese einen Fatzke nicht noch gegriffen habe, na ja, nen paar "warme Worte" gabs von mir ja eh hinterher . Ich finds nur schlimm, wenn ich überleg, das da ja auch wirklich viele Hobbybiker waren, wo man sah und merkte, das sie sich eben arg erschrocken haben, wenn einer von hinten angeballert kam.

Auf dem letzten Trail vorm letzten Checkpoint hab ich es dann auch drauf ankommen lassen und ne Schlange provoziert um mal zu sehen, obs da jemand wagt. Aber war den 2-3 Typen hinter mir dann wohl doch zu eng


----------



## mistermoo (10. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Da sag ich ja auch nix, nur muss ich dat nicht 3 Std, am Stück haben , da wirse ja rammdösig
> 
> Wie gesagt, die HM waren das reizvollste.
> 
> ...



eng ist nen dehnbarer begriff, obs am weg lag.... 





MAL was anderes, wie siehts bei euch am 21.05 (Feiertag) aus, da gibts vom Team SuZ Wuppertal (Uwe hatte das schon mal angemerkt) ne Bergische Vatertagstour. Ca. 40km und ca. 1000hm inkl. Pause am Beyenburger Eissalon oder Biergarten Stop.


----------



## apoptygma (10. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> eng ist nen dehnbarer begriff, obs am weg lag....
> 
> MAL was anderes, wie siehts bei euch am 21.05 (Feiertag) aus, da gibts vom Team SuZ Wuppertal (Uwe hatte das schon mal angemerkt) ne Bergische Vatertagstour. Ca. 40km und ca. 1000hm inkl. Pause am Beyenburger Eissalon oder Biergarten Stop.



Ich ja eh nicht, weil Vatertag und außerdem
bekomm ich doch hier Bike-Besuch aus C-R. Hatten wir sogar heute drüber gesprochen (soooooooooooooo hörst Du mir zuhuhuhuhuuuuuu )


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> inkl. Pause am Beyenburger Eissalon oder Biergarten Stop.


Glaube nicht alles, was du im Internet liest... 
Wie es da aussieht? Ist noch lang hin, schaun wir mal, würde ich sagen 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Inwiefern ist eng dehnbar?


----------



## mistermoo (10. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Glaube nicht alles, was du im Internet liest...
> Wie es da aussieht? Ist noch lang hin, schaun wir mal, würde ich sagen
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Inwiefern ist eng dehnbar?



dazu später mehr wennu gross bist....


@waltraut/waltraud
äh ja und bis dahin ist der christian fit, vielleicht schon 1 oder 2 mal mit uns gefahren, an dem tag könnte auch der olli/sebastian/fabian/martin etc. dazustoßen und andere die ich jetzt vergessen habe


----------



## apoptygma (10. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Inwiefern ist eng dehnbar?



Insofern, als das alles enge in gewissem Maße immer noch dehnbar ist, vorausgesetzt, es handelt sich um annähernd flexibles Material.

Enge Socken zum Beipiel 

Die Frage bleibt, ob der Komfort dann nicht leidet, was speziell von Männern in der Regel mit Nein beantwortet wird.


----------



## apoptygma (10. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> dazu später mehr wennu gross bist....
> 
> 
> @waltraut/waltraud
> äh ja und bis dahin ist der christian fit, vielleicht schon 1 oder 2 mal mit uns gefahren, an dem tag könnte auch der olli/sebastian/fabian/martin etc. dazustoßen und andere die ich jetzt vergessen habe



Ja klar, und was is mit mir?????

Ich sitzt dann doof zu Hause rum oder was??? 

Vatertag haben Weiber nix verloren.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Männern in der Regel


Sachen gibt's...

Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass ich die Frage oben nie gestellt habe? 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (10. Mai 2009)

Also ich weiss noch nicht ob und wo ich am 21 ten fahre da ich erst am 20ten wiederkomme.
Werde mich dann kurzfristig am 20ten dazu äussern.
Also dann euch viel Spass bis dahin

@JENS
ja du hast mich vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja klar, und was is mit mir?????
> 
> Ich sitzt dann doof zu Hause rum oder was???
> 
> Vatertag haben Weiber nix verloren.



Du bist herzlich eingeladen.
Es gehört auch eine Frau zum Team SUZ Wuppertal, Jana ist in den letzten Jahren immer mitgefahren.
Also kanns du gerne mitfahren. Die SUZler haben damit kein Problem.


----------



## mistermoo (10. Mai 2009)

ich sach mal der komfort leidet.....

es ist jetzt nur noch zu klären, wer hat nen bollerwagen für die bierfässer bzw. die mobile zapfanlage ???


----------



## mistermoo (10. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also ich weiss noch nicht ob und wo ich am 21 ten fahre da ich erst am 20ten wiederkomme.
> Werde mich dann kurzfristig am 20ten dazu äussern.
> Also dann euch viel Spass bis dahin
> 
> ...



du wirst eh aufgegabelt irgendwie...


----------



## shaun_baker (10. Mai 2009)

> Ich ja eh nicht, weil Vatertag und außerdem
> bekomm ich doch hier Bike-Besuch aus C-R. Hatten wir sogar heute drüber gesprochen (soooooooooooooo hörst Du mir zuhuhuhuhuuuuuu
> 
> 
> ...


 


BIn ich damit gemeint mal lieb in die runde frag


----------



## sonic3105 (10. Mai 2009)

@jens
danke, also fährst du dann obligatorisch einfach mal bei mir vorbei und guckst ob ich draussen stehe?? 
Du bist so gut zu mir.Wie ne Mutter nur ohne Brust


----------



## apoptygma (10. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> BIn ich damit gemeint mal lieb in die runde frag




*umguck

*überleg

*nochmal überleg, wieviele ich getz so aus Castrop....

*ja!


----------



## mistermoo (10. Mai 2009)

natürlich...

der martin hat bis dahin mit seiner simson noch ein paar trails abgefahren...


----------



## mistermoo (10. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @jens
> danke, also fährst du dann obligatorisch einfach mal bei mir vorbei und guckst ob ich draussen stehe??
> Du bist so gut zu mir.Wie ne Mutter nur ohne Brust



mmmm, macht mich das jetzt schlanker jaaaaa
ne sprich wieder 1 kg runter, noch 2 bis ende nächster woche will ich runter haben, dann noch am ht ein paar dinge erleichtern und schon wirds am berg hoch einfacher


----------



## shaun_baker (10. Mai 2009)

> *umguck
> 
> *überleg
> 
> ...


 

hmm ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (11. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgäääääähn 

Ich will wieder ins Bett (so gefühlte 10 Std. noch)

Wenn man spät rein kommt (halb 3 rum) und dann auch noch schon zu halb 6 wieder wach wird (weil man "Panikattacken" bekommt, zu verschlafen), hätte man ansich auch gleich wach bleiben können 
´
It´s Monday, lasst ihn uns bepöbeln 



Edit um 08:20 mitteleuropäischer Bürozeit

Hier schreien einige direkt wieder nach Schlägen...betet für sie mit


----------



## eminem7905 (11. Mai 2009)

monday morning monday morning, 

ja simpson fahren und trail suchen. mittlerweile ist ja auch wencke auf den geschmack gekommen, und findet meine touren ja berauschend.


----------



## apoptygma (11. Mai 2009)

Was ein komischer Tag heute:

Zum einen etwas skurill nach 0:00 Uhr begonnen , danach spät ins Bett, völlig platt früh raus, gruseliger Vormittag, mittags nen Anruf einer Kollegin....hömma, Dein Ex aus Hamburg kommt grad die Tür rein und will Dich überraschen (seit 3,5 Jahren getrennt, seit 1,5 Jahren nimmer gesehen), gefreut wien Schnitzel, netter Plausch bei ner Tassee Kaffee gehabt, weg war er wieder.....umguck *Kamera hier? Nö!

Und jetzt endlich heim


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend 

Sacht ma Jungs (und Mädel  ), wie schaut es am WE (Sonntag) mit einer kleinen Tour in Hagen aus? Samstag ist zeitlich erstmal schlecht, aber Sonntag sollte es eigentlich passen. Das Wetter soll, wie ich das sehe, ganz okay sein und so könnte man ja eigentlich noch mal eine kleine Tour in den heimischen Gefilden wagen, oder?
Also ich würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (12. Mai 2009)

sonntag sollte es möglich sein, wenn ich bis dahin mal mein knarzen am speci wech habe (so langsam nervts dann doch) oder am ht die bremse umbauen konnte (morgen erstmal schauen wo ich die hülsen und so bekomme für die juicy 7)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> sonntag sollte es möglich sein, wenn ich bis dahin mal mein knarzen am speci wech habe (so langsam nervts dann doch) oder am ht die bremse umbauen konnte (morgen erstmal schauen wo ich die hülsen und so bekomme für die juicy 7)


Hört sich doch schomma nicht schlecht an. Samstag wird bei mir nix, höchstens früh morgens eine kleine Runde. Aber ich denke nicht, dass da jemand ernsthaft dran interessiert ist.
Am So. mal dein Hardtail in natura bestaunen wäre schon, also... ich sach es mal vorsichtig... wäre schon... das könnte mir gefallen 
Vielleicht kriege ich bis dahin auch meine Gabel sauber geföhnt 

Gleich aber erstmal inne Heia
Gute Nacht,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (12. Mai 2009)

jo bin auch dabei, am sonntag

@DIE DIE ANDEREN ÜBLICHEN (SEB. OLLI, FABIAN, SASCHA,TOMMI, WENCKE........), wie schaut es aus, sonntag mittag ein kleiner tourstart richtung mühle???? sagt bescheid, weil dann muss ich mit meiner simson die route erstmal abfahren   

Dauer der Tour ca. 2-5 std. 
länge k.a.
HM ca. 1000
tempo gemütlich max. 15er schnitt
grobe richtung erstmal rauf, dann runter, links rauf, rechts runter (aber da sind wir ja flexibel.) 
treffpunkt EILPE/ARAL/Parkplatz?????
Treffzeit zw. 11 und 13 uhr?????




EDIT
HAARD BILDER
http://picasaweb.google.de/Martin.schulmann/Ctf2009Haardbiker?feat=directlink#


----------



## apoptygma (12. Mai 2009)

Bin dabei 

Sascha ist doch auf Übung, der wird nicht können (es sei denn, er wird, wie inner Jugendherberge wegen patzigem Verhalten vorher nach Hause geschickt )









eminem7905 schrieb:


> jo bin auch dabei, am sonntag
> 
> @DIE DIE ANDEREN ÜBLICHEN (SEB. OLLI, FABIAN, SASCHA,TOMMI, WENCKE........), wie schaut es aus, sonntag mittag ein kleiner tourstart richtung mühle???? sagt bescheid, weil dann muss ich mit meiner simson die route erstmal abfahren
> 
> ...


----------



## apoptygma (12. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> sonntag sollte es möglich sein, wenn ich bis dahin mal mein knarzen am speci wech habe (so langsam nervts dann doch) oder am ht die bremse umbauen konnte (morgen erstmal schauen wo ich die hülsen und so bekomme für die juicy 7)



Mir fällt da grad was ein...wenns wirklich vom Sattelrohr kommen sollte....wechsel auf doof mal die Klemme, denn seit ich die andere dran habe, isses bei mir weg (ich hatte am Stumpy ja auch nen latent kleines knarzen) Aber tu Dir nen Gefallen und lass bloß das Fett weg im Sattalrohr , you know.

So, ich habe mir heute mal meiner Ablage verschrieben :kotz:


----------



## Janus1972 (12. Mai 2009)

moin moin, kommt ihr am vatertag auch zu den suzlern?


----------



## mistermoo (12. Mai 2009)

ist noch alles in der schwebe, werden das vermutlich erst am abend vorher entscheiden, da wir ja doch meist etwas verstreut wohnen und anreisen müssen, ist dann transport-technisch umständlicher


----------



## apoptygma (12. Mai 2009)

Also ich nicht. Meine Planung fürn Vatertag steht.


----------



## shaun_baker (12. Mai 2009)

Morgääääääääääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhn. WE geht bei mir nciht bin in Minga ohne Bike.


----------



## mistermoo (12. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Morgääääääääääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhn. WE geht bei mir nciht bin in Minga ohne Bike.




in woooooo (Minga)


----------



## shaun_baker (12. Mai 2009)

*münchen*


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> jo bin auch dabei, am sonntag
> 
> @DIE DIE ANDEREN ÜBLICHEN (SEB. OLLI, FABIAN, SASCHA,TOMMI, WENCKE........), wie schaut es aus, sonntag mittag ein kleiner tourstart richtung mühle???? sagt bescheid, weil dann muss ich mit meiner simson die route erstmal abfahren
> 
> ...


Was eine Tour am Sontag angeht, bin ich dabei. Ich habe ja auch schließlich mit dem ganzen Quatsch angefangen 
Dieser komische Tourstart in Eilpe ist mir ja als Treffpunkt mittlerweile bekannt, auf die ca. 1000hm bin ich mal gespannt. Nullen kann man ja bekanntlich wegstreichen, wenn sie hinten stehen 
Kannst deine Simson also anschmeißen, wir kommen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi1223 (12. Mai 2009)

Was mich und Tour am Sonntag betrifft, da bin ich leider raus , hab keine Zeit. Muss mich vorm nächsten fahren eh erstma ums Tretlager kümmern, das geht garnicht mehr so wie da knarzt.


@jens: Danke für den Link, hab mich insgesamt auf 5Bildern gefunden.


gruß tommi


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Mai 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> @jens: Danke für den Link, hab mich insgesamt auf 5Bildern gefunden.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Mai 2009)

You know


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Mai 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> moin moin, kommt ihr am vatertag auch zu den suzlern?


Ach so, dich habe ich ja ganz vergessen heute Morgen...
Es war aber keine böse Absicht von mir 
*Nee, ich bin nicht dabei.*

Gruß Kai


----------



## Janus1972 (12. Mai 2009)

wie sieht es mit sonntag aus? wollen in der haard nochmals die mega geile ctf strecke rocken.


----------



## mistermoo (12. Mai 2009)

@janus

wünsche euch viel spass dabei, meine person kann das für sich gänzlich ausschließen, da ich im grunde eh immer nur im kreis dort fahre (monotoner wie in der haard gehts wohl nur noch in der wüste)

ist zwar lustig dort aber ich wollte nicht jeden busch noch mit namen kennen...


----------



## Janus1972 (12. Mai 2009)

war am letzten we das erste mal da und muss sagen solche trails sind in der 11 nicht, zumindest nicht so zentral auf einem haufen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Mai 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit sonntag aus? wollen in der haard nochmals die mega geile ctf strecke rocken.


Da auch nicht, da habe ich schon was vor.
Dennoch wünsche ich dir viel Spaß bei der Tour 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (12. Mai 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> war am letzten we das erste mal da und muss sagen solche trails sind in der 11 nicht, zumindest nicht so zentral auf einem haufen.




Meine Begründung gabs ja schon weiter oben. Haard is halt was für ne Tour um ne Stunde rum oder so, danach bekomme ich den Rappel . Da bin ich hier von der Ecke zu sehr Panorama- und Höhenmeterverwöhnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (12. Mai 2009)

also auf 45km 718hömmes mit bomben singletrails reichen mir. dazu nen 17er schnitt. sollte passen


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Mai 2009)

ansich finde ich die haard nicht schlecht, allerdings feht mir das auf und ab mit mehr als 100hm am stück. die trails sind dort super, aber wenn die trails bergab führen würden, wäre es doch ein wenig besser. 

und sonntag ist hier in hagen auch ne tour die ich führen werde.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Mai 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> also auf 45km 718hömmes mit bomben singletrails reichen mir. dazu nen 17er schnitt. sollte passen



Für die, die sich gern die Beinchen aufreissen an Ästen und Brennnesseln...ok 

Wie gesagt, so liegen die Vorlieben eben bei jedem anders. Single-Trails reizen mich eben nicht wirklich. Einzig einige richtig gute Wurzelanstiege etc. waren für mich freudig zu fahren  Nen 17er Schnitt liegt eh weit außerhalb dessen, was ich auf ner Tour fahren würde.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Mai 2009)

OT ansich 

Da sich vor 4 Minuten 30 jemand verplappert hat und ich hier einen stillen Mitleser habe....

Sei ihm nicht bös 

Für Dich, weils grad passt!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6ViHhax14g"]YouTube - Selig - Wir werden uns wiedersehen[/ame]

*drück

Und les ruhig weiter  Das wäre aber auch einfacher gegangen 

So, back to Thema!

Ich werde morgen zeitig Feierabend machen und ne Runde drehen. Wäre jemand ggf. dabei?


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Mai 2009)

evtl. ich.


----------



## mistermoo (12. Mai 2009)

evtl. ich, wenn mein knarzendes etwas wieder lüppt


war beim örtlichen hier im dorf und der hat mir mal eben ne große dope-tüte voll fett gehauen, da er keine fettspritze mehr da hatte

mache mich zeitig morgen früh mal ans ausbauen bzw. den knarz sein spiel vermiesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dark2308 (12. Mai 2009)

sonntag ist metallica time


----------



## mistermoo (12. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> evtl. ich, wenn mein knarzendes etwas wieder lüppt
> 
> 
> war beim örtlichen hier im dorf und der hat mir mal eben ne große dope-tüte voll fett gehauen, da er keine fettspritze mehr da hatte
> ...



so ausgebaut ist es jetzt schon alles (ein wenig dreck schon entfernt) leider ist die ausleuchtung des werkbereichs mies (dachboden) so dass ich erst am morgigen tag weiter machen kann und dem ominösen knarzgeräuschen zu leibe rücken werde (ich ersauf die in fett)


----------



## seppel82 (12. Mai 2009)

mit sonntag kann ich noch nicht sagen. bin das wochenende in frankfurt und weiß noch nicht wann ich wieder komme... wenns passt schliess ich mich an !! (oli werd ich mal wachrütteln)


----------



## apoptygma (13. Mai 2009)

Hoffentlich ärger ich mich nachher nicht wieder über das frühe aufstehen 

Wolken!

Morggähn!

Ahso, ja, wo solls hergehen heute. Gute Frage, ich dachte da ggf. an meine Hausrunde, weiss es aber noch nicht genau. Hätte mal wieder Bock auf die hervorragende Fika-Spez. in Volmarstein 

Aber ersma muss ich den Tag hier überleben......gähn


----------



## eminem7905 (13. Mai 2009)

hi, 
wann willst du denn starten??? ggf. schreib mal hier einen treffpunkt rein. bin auch schon ab 6 am worken.


----------



## apoptygma (13. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hi,
> wann willst du denn starten??? ggf. schreib mal hier einen treffpunkt rein. bin auch schon ab 6 am worken.



Also mutmaßlich nicht vor 15:30 / 16:00 Uhr. Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, obs nicht doch eher ne GA Asphaltrunde für mich wird, da ich irgendwie nen wenig angeschlagen bin.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen...

Ich suche jetzt hier seit ca. 30min meinen Tacho- und finde ihn nicht   
*ICH BRAUCHE EINEN TACHO ZUM ANRUFEN!!!*
Ich kriege hier noch zu viel... 

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Mai 2009)

Gefunden... 

Und weg!

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (13. Mai 2009)

Thomas hat am gestrigen Dienstag schon mal für das nächste Treffen geübt...

Je 1/2 Burger... die Größe ist schon ganz gut.


----------



## apoptygma (13. Mai 2009)

So, ich hau getz ab hier, könnt mich schon wieder so auf dioe Couch legen.

Also, ich werde gleich ne Asphaltrunde drehen. Ich hab so das Gefühl inne Knochen, das ich was ausbrüte, was wahrscheinlich wieder nicht durchschlägt (wie immer) Aber ich merke, wie irgendwie mein Körper kämpft. Und da ich am WE gern mit Euch zaubern würde, geh ich heute lieber auf Nummer sicher und mach gemach gemach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (13. Mai 2009)

Na hier is ja wieder der Teufel los 

Nach knapp 50 km GA in 2:34 von Hagen über Volmarstein, Wengern nach Witten-Bommern, dann über Wetter und Volmarstein wieder nach Hause. War wohl doch einfach nur müde, sonst gehts gut.


----------



## seppel82 (13. Mai 2009)

ich seh schon. hier steppt der bär 
war heute halbwegs spontan in bocholt (rose/biketown), weil ich in der ecke ausliefern musste.nach langen stöbern(2 stunden) hab ich dann endlich mal ne beleuchtung für mein schätzeken gefunden  
wo ich einmal dabei bin, hab ich mir auch gleich den rucksack meiner wahl bestellt. mit nen bisschen glück isser bis ende der woche da...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen
Ja, hier ist wirklich gut besucht derzeit...
Ein Blick in die Wettervorhersage verrät, dass es am WE eher durchwachsenes Wetter geben soll...
Zumindest ist das laut wetter.com ist das so 
Bleibt also abzuwarten, was am WE so los ist...

Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (13. Mai 2009)

ich bleib das wochenende über wohl in frankfurt. weiss noch nicht ob ich sonntag wieder da bin...


----------



## eminem7905 (13. Mai 2009)

tja kai, aber in hagen wird es zwar bewölkt sein, aber es wird nicht regenen. 

so mein geheimtraining.

13,42km
435hm
15,6 schnitt


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. Mai 2009)

Nochmal so ne Frage in die Runde.
Wer fährt den in Wetter dieses Jahr.
Ist ja nicht mehr so lang hin.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> tja kai, aber in hagen wird es zwar bewölkt sein, aber es wird nicht regenen.


Ich, als Rennpferd, muss aufpassen, wenn es zu regnen beginnt- erhöhte Erkältungsgefahr! 
Selbst wenn es in Hagen trocken bleibt, hilft mir das wenig. Ich muss ja auch wieder nach Ennepetal 

Na ja, mal schauen...
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (13. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Nochmal so ne Frage in die Runde.
> Wer fährt den in Wetter dieses Jahr.
> Ist ja nicht mehr so lang hin.



Bis jetzt nur Fabian wenn!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Bis jetzt nur Fabian wenn!



Ich hab da gerade was von "Rennpferd" gelesen!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (13. Mai 2009)

du meinst das empfindliche gaul


----------



## mheat (13. Mai 2009)

Sagtmal, hat jemand von euch die GPS-Daten der vergangenen Marathons in Wetter oder gar der aktuellen?
Habe mich dort angemeldet und würde daher gerne die Gegend schonmal etwas abfahren bevor ich starte, fahre sonst immer eher Richtung EN, Breckerfeld, Rade usw.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. Mai 2009)

mheat schrieb:


> Sagtmal, hat jemand von euch die GPS-Daten der vergangenen Marathons in Wetter oder gar der aktuellen?
> Habe mich dort angemeldet und würde daher gerne die Gegend schonmal etwas abfahren bevor ich starte, fahre sonst immer eher Richtung EN, Breckerfeld, Rade usw.



Kann ich dir leider nicht helfen!


----------



## apoptygma (13. Mai 2009)

mheat schrieb:


> Sagtmal, hat jemand von euch die GPS-Daten der vergangenen Marathons in Wetter oder gar der aktuellen?
> Habe mich dort angemeldet und würde daher gerne die Gegend schonmal etwas abfahren bevor ich starte, fahre sonst immer eher Richtung EN, Breckerfeld, Rade usw.




Nee, wüsste da getz auch leider keinen, sorry.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich hab da gerade was von "Rennpferd" gelesen!!!!!!


Hast dich nicht verlesen, war aber nur auf den Regen bezogen 

Kai
P.S.: Wobei ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin. Bislang aber eher nein


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hast dich nicht verlesen, war aber nur auf den Regen bezogen
> 
> Kai
> P.S.: Wobei ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin. Bislang aber eher nein



ist doch dein Heimrennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> ist doch dein Heimrennen


Hagen aber auch, und ich überlege noch...
Man muss sich einfach eingestehen, dass das Rennen in Wetter von seiner Schwierigkeit nix für mich ist. Allerdings hätte ich die Möglichkeit, mein Ergebnis stark zu verbessern 
Ich überlege es mir 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hagen aber auch, und ich überlege noch...
> Man muss sich einfach eingestehen, dass das Rennen in Wetter von seiner Schwierigkeit nix für mich ist. Allerdings hätte ich die Möglichkeit, mein Ergebnis stark zu verbessern
> Ich überlege es mir
> 
> Kai



3 Std sind bei dir drin.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> 3 Std sind bei dir drin.


Kann ich nicht wirklich was zu sagen.
Wenn ich die Fehler aus 2007 nicht wieder mache, sollte ich mich im Vgl. deutlich verbessern, ja. Eine Zeit kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht voraussagen. Aber 3h sollen doch schon ganz gut sein, hast du mal gesagt...
Na ja, mal sehen. Vielleicht bin ich doch dabei...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (14. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht wirklich was zu sagen.
> Wenn ich die Fehler aus 2007 nicht wieder mache, sollte ich mich im Vgl. deutlich verbessern, ja. Eine Zeit kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht voraussagen. Aber 3h sollen doch schon ganz gut sein, hast du mal gesagt...
> Na ja, mal sehen. Vielleicht bin ich doch dabei...
> 
> Kai



Guten Morgen Großer!

Ich wäre Dein größter Fan, weil ich weiss, wie sehr Dich das da ansich noch wurmt....

Mach das, Du hast die Fitness dafür, ich arbeite fürs nächste Jahr drauf hin, versprochen 

Machse????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Großer!
> 
> Ich wäre Dein größter Fan, weil ich weiss, wie sehr Dich das da ansich noch wurmt....
> 
> ...


Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen Kleine 

Du wärst ja auch mein einziger Fan, von daher heißt das mal gar nix 
Ich gehe zumindest bis hierhin davon aus, dass es so wäre.

Klar habe ich die Fitness, die hatte ich auch 2007. Allerdings habe ich nicht die Fahrtechnik, um dort schnell um den Kurs zu fahren. Und wie hast du vor Sundern noch so schön gesagt: "Also ich will nicht, dass mein Name ein Leben lang bei Google in der Ergebnisliste ganz weit hinten zu finden ist!" Zunmindest sinngemäß war es so. Bezogen war das auf Sundern (gesagt hast du das in einer eher schwachen Trainingsphase von mir). Soetwas erwarte ich aber in Wetter. Ich will auch nicht immer rumheulen wegen Geld und so, aber der Aufwand lohnt eher nicht. Ich bezahl Startgeld, riskiere mein Bike und habe mich am Ende des Tages nur gequält 
Aber ich überlege es mir und mache mir heute Nachmittag dazu abschließende Gedanken 
Ich lass es euch dann wissen 

Dir einen schönen Tag bis dahin,
ich habe heute Schule letzter Akt auf dem Plan stehen.
Bis später mal,
Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (14. Mai 2009)

guten morgen

@kai
also hast dann ab morgen zeit dich voll und ganz aufs training für dein weiteres leben einzustellen

@wencke
wenn das dein ernst ist für wetter nächstes jahr, bin ich nächstes jahr dabei, erstmal schaue ich mir martin/saschas streben in hagen an


PS: knarzen ist jetzt hoffentlich weg "mit die fett nicht sparsam sein" hat hoffentlich geholfen für ein paar wochen, werde das am sonntag dann genauer sehen


----------



## apoptygma (14. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen!

In eigener Sache, bzw. in Sache meiner BF Sandra:

Wohnung zum 01.10. in Haspe Preußerstr. zu vermieten:

Ca. 65 qm² (so gesehen mehr, Schrägen zählen ja nicht mit oder so), 3,5 Zi. 511  WM inkl. Garage, Küche kann bei Bedarf übernommen werden. Wohnung ist, wie ich das in Erinnerung habe, fast komplett hell durchgefließt und super gepflegt, da Sandra nen Putz- und Renovierungsteufel ist. Gas-Etagenheizung. Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein.

@Jenz:
Ich möchte mir in Wetter gern, sofern es möglich ist, an der Strecke die technischen Teile ansehen, um mir nen Bild zu machen, was alles auf mich zukommen würde nächstes Jahr wenn 

@Kai:
Ich weiss, das ich das gesagt habe, denk halt drüber nach. Aber ich denke schon, das Du Deine avisierte Zeit von 3 Std. da fahren kannst, überleg einfach, was alles schief gelaufen ist in 2007 und mach es diesmal halt schon im Vorfeld besser/anders. Wir jedenfalls sind für dich da und stehen hinter Dir!!!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Mai 2009)

Halloooo...


apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai:
> Ich weiss, das ich das gesagt habe, denk halt drüber nach. Aber ich denke schon, das Du Deine avisierte Zeit von 3 Std. da fahren kannst, überleg einfach, was alles schief gelaufen ist in 2007 und mach es diesmal halt schon im Vorfeld besser/anders. Wir jedenfalls sind für dich da und stehen hinter Dir!!!!!!


Es ist zwar noch nicht Nachmittag, aber so unwahrscheinlich ist ein Start mittlerweile nicht mehr. Bei dem Angebot ("Ich wäre Dein größter Fan", "Wir jedenfalls sind für dich da", "stehen hinter Dir!!!!!!") fällt es einem ja nicht schwer, eine Zusage zu geben 
Eine Zeit von 3h (bzw. 2:xxh, wenn schon, denn schon  ) wird dennoch richtig schwer.
Natürlich ist in Wetter 2007 viel/alles schief gelaufen, aber sich auf 48km in 2 Jahren um 59mins oder so zu verbessern ist auch so schwierig genug 
*Cool wäre es, wenn sich neben Fabian und mir dann noch einer finden würde, der in DIESEM Jahr am Start ist. Dann könnte man noch mal eine Teamwertung machen * Aber wenn sonst keiner mehr will, dann ist das halt so.

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (14. Mai 2009)

Als ob Du das nicht wüsstest Du Schlumpf. Ich könnte getz wieder mit dem Spruch kommen: "So macht man das in einer Herde" 

Ich denk mal, es wird auch für Fabian nicht einfach, tut Euch da zusammen, fahrt zusammen, zieht Euch, motiviert Euch, dann wird das schon. 







Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Halloooo...
> 
> Es ist zwar noch nicht Nachmittag, aber so unwahrscheinlich ist ein Start mittlerweile nicht mehr. Bei dem Angebot ("Ich wäre Dein größter Fan", "Wir jedenfalls sind für dich da", "stehen hinter Dir!!!!!!") fällt es einem ja nicht schwer, eine Zusage zu geben
> Eine Zeit von 3h (bzw. 2:xxh, wenn schon, denn schon  ) wird dennoch richtig schwer.
> ...


----------



## apoptygma (14. Mai 2009)

Ich bin gestern Abend so mit dem Gedanken eingeschlafen..."irgendwas muss anders werden" "irgendwie befindest du dich derzeit in einer ätzenden Gewohnheitsblase" "irgendwie brauchste nen Kick"

Daher mache ich heute eher Feierabend, und streich meinen Flur knalle grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Als ob Du das nicht wüsstest Du Schlumpf. Ich könnte getz wieder mit dem Spruch kommen: "So macht man das in einer Herde"
> 
> Ich denk mal, es wird auch für Fabian nicht einfach, tut Euch da zusammen, fahrt zusammen, zieht Euch, motiviert Euch, dann wird das schon.


Nenn mich doch nicht Schlumpf... 
Ich bin schomma ein Rennen mit Fabian gefahren. Hat nur bedingt funktioniert... Vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal besser 
Ich mache vorm Start aber gar nix mehr aus. Auf mich braucht dann niemand zu warten, wo er eigentlich schneller kann.

*@ all*
Na dann, nehmt euch für den Tag (Samstag, 27.Juni 2009) schon mal nix vor, ne *anmeld*

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (14. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> *@ all*
> Na dann, nehmt euch für den Tag (Samstag, 27.Juni 2009) schon mal nix vor, ne *anmeld*
> 
> Kai






Du bist der Geilste 

Dann würd ich doch mal sagen, nimm Dir den Martin und Seb schomma als Trail-Trainer , der macht Dich bestimmt fit wie Hulle darin.


----------



## eminem7905 (14. Mai 2009)

jo, 
mache dich fit. 

oben am berg vor einem trail werde ich dir die bremsschläuche durchschneiden  dann bist du der abfahrtsprofi


----------



## eminem7905 (14. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> *@ all*
> Na dann, nehmt euch für den Tag (Samstag, 27.Juni 2009) schon mal nix vor, ne *anmeld*
> 
> Kai



finde ich super, denn diesen speziellen tag habe ich mir gemerkt, weil ich da evtl. an der go-kart stadtmeisterschafen teilnehme


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du bist der Geilste
> Dann würd ich doch mal sagen, nimm Dir den Martin und Seb schomma als Trail-Trainer , der macht Dich bestimmt fit wie Hulle darin.


Na ja, ne. Anmelden kann jeder. Jetzt geht es an die Bezahlung. Wer will?  Bewerbungen bitte per PN 
Ja, son bissl bessere Fahrtechnik und so würde sicher nicht schaden...
Aber nicht nur Touren mit Martin und Seb wären hilfreich. Wo ist eigentlich Uwe, wenn man ihn mal braucht *umguck* 
Ist ja noch ein paar Tage hin bis zunm Ruhbike-Festival

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Uwe, wenn man ihn mal braucht *umguck*
> Ist ja noch ein paar Tage hin bis zunm Ruhbike-Festival
> 
> Gruß Kai



Schon da!
Angemeldet bin auch schon also es wird alles wieder gut.


----------



## mistermoo (14. Mai 2009)

@kai
wenn meine ausdauer und meine am berg kraft ähnlich deiner wären, würde ich für wetter zusagen, so kann ich mir das aber höchstens fürs nächste jahr festhalten, runter bin  ich schneller aber das rennen besteht leider nicht nur daraus.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Schon da!
> Angemeldet bin auch schon also es wird alles wieder gut.


Ja, das habe ich gesehen 
Cool, dann können wir uns ja zusammen warm fahren  Nach dem Startschuss ist ja kein Kraut mehr gegen dich gewachsen...
Wird sicher total toll alles. Die Unbekannte Wetter (also, das Wetter, das von oben und so) hatte ich bislang total außer Acht gelassen. Im Regenfall würde es natürlich noch mal lustiger. Na ja, ich habe ja letztes Jahr in Hagen Knieschoner gekriegt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> aber das rennen besteht leider nicht nur daraus.....


Mach aus dem "leider" ein "zum Glück" und es passt wieder 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Na ja, ne. Anmelden kann jeder. Jetzt geht es an die Bezahlung. Wer will?  Bewerbungen bitte per PN


Hat sich schon erledigt 

Kai


----------



## 4mate (14. Mai 2009)

mheat schrieb:


> Sagtmal, hat jemand von euch die GPS-Daten der vergangenen Marathons in Wetter oder gar der aktuellen?
> Habe mich dort angemeldet und würde daher gerne die Gegend schonmal etwas abfahren bevor ich starte, fahre sonst immer eher Richtung EN, Breckerfeld, Rade usw.


Schau mal hier Wenn ich die Höhenprofile vergleiche, scheint mir das identisch mit dem diesjährigen Marathon-Rennen.

-------------------------------------------------------------

@Kai: ...  ... Fahre! nicht! dort!! 

Gestern postest Du mit Sicherheit nicht zu zu fahren, heute, nach ein paar Streichel-Posts lässt Du Dich überreden, obwohl Dir Dein Bauchgefühl und die nüchterne Verstandesebene das Gegenteil sagen...

Wenn man, wie Du hier des öfteren gepostet hast, nicht unerhebliche Defizite in punkto Technik und im Besonderen beim Downhill hat sollte zuerst an deren Verbesserung gearbeitet werden! Eine gute Zeit in einem Rennen kommt zustande, wenn man Up- *und* Downhill "gleich gut" meistert. 

Es reicht nicht aus ein guter Klettermaxe zu sein, um bei jedem Downhill  mehr Zeit zu verlieren, als man zuvor gut gemacht hat. 

Zur Erinnerung (zähle die Abfahrten):







Bergab ist die Belohnung fürs Hochfahren. Da gibt es nur eine einzige, einfache Vorgabe : Bremsen auf und Gas stehen lassen!  
 Downhill *muss* Spaß machen; wenn das Adrenalin einschießt  love ändert sich die Wahrnehmung, alles läuft   in Zeitlupe ab  (Das wissen alle die ein Race-Gen haben ... ) ! 

Die Uphill-Leistung wird nicht voll abgerufen wenn man in Gedanken bereits beim folgenden Downhill ist, Stichwort Mentale äh, Dingens halt!

Investiere die 15 die Du "noch rumzuliegen hast" und die gesparte Summe für Wetter in ein Fahrtechniktrainig, Schwerpunkte Technik und Downhill, unter professioneller Leitung.

Erst wenn man keine "Manschetten" mehr vor Speed auf Trails und Tracks hat kann man ein Rennen "richtig" fahren.

SO!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Mai 2009)

@ 4mate
Finde ich ja süß, dass du dir Sorgen um mich machst, aber ich denke, das ist nicht nötig. Ich war 2007 schon am Start und habe es auch überlebt. Eine wunderschöne Gelegenheit, sich nun den Fortschritt anzusehen.
An welcher Stelle hab ich gestern gesagt, dass ich mit Sicherheit nicht in Wetter am Start stehe?
Dass eine gute Rennzeit eine Kombination aus Down- und Uphill ist, ist mir durchaus klar. Aber warum sollte man sich ein Rennen entgehen lassen, wenn man eine der beiden Dinge noch nicht ganz so kann wie die andere?

Kai


----------



## 4mate (14. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hagen aber auch, und ich überlege noch...
> Man muss sich einfach eingestehen, dass das Rennen in Wetter von seiner Schwierigkeit nix für mich ist. Allerdings hätte ich die Möglichkeit, mein Ergebnis stark zu verbessern
> Ich überlege es mir
> 
> Kai





Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht wirklich was zu sagen.
> Wenn ich die Fehler aus 2007 nicht wieder mache, sollte ich mich im Vgl. deutlich verbessern, ja. Eine Zeit kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht voraussagen. Aber 3h sollen doch schon ganz gut sein, hast du mal gesagt...
> Na ja, mal sehen. Vielleicht bin ich doch dabei...
> 
> Kai





Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ 4mate
> Finde ich ja *sau cool*, dass ...


Hab mal Deinen Fehler korrigiert ...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Mai 2009)

4mate schrieb:


> Hab mal Deinen Fehler korrigiert ...


Du bist so gut zu mir... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (14. Mai 2009)

So....zu Hause. Nun gehts ans ekelige Abkleben, was eh nie nie nie so hinhaut, das nicht Farbe irgendwo dran kommt, wo´s nicht dran soll....

Bis später!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (14. Mai 2009)

So, grad umdisponiert. Es wird zweifarbig, da ich leider wohl nochmal überrollen muss und die Farbe dann nicht mehr reicht. Hm, nun stellt sich die Frage, welche Farbe als Kontrast...ich denk mal Orange


----------



## apoptygma (14. Mai 2009)

@Kai:

Deine Sponsoren haben überwiesen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai:
> Deine Sponsoren haben überwiesen


Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich das bei der Anmeldung berücksichtigt... 
Danke schön trotzdem. Kriegst du dann bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (14. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich das bei der Anmeldung berücksichtigt...
> Danke schön trotzdem. Kriegst du dann bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder
> 
> Gruß Kai



Was sagt Dir der Begriff "Sponsor"?


----------



## mistermoo (14. Mai 2009)

@kai, ich stehe dann einfach an den downhills mit meiner enduro fährst runter unten steht wer mit dem nächsten ht und hoch gehts wieder, danach machen wir das am nächsten downhill auch wieder...

mm vielleicht hätte ich es beim knarzen lassen sollen, dann wüsste ich immer wann du unten angekommen bist....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Was sagt Dir der Begriff "Sponsor"?


In diesem Fall, dass sich mein Vorhaben, dir das Geld zur nächsten Tour mitzubringen, offenbar erledigt hat 





Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (14. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> In diesem Fall, dass sich mein Vorhaben, dir das Geld zur nächsten Tour mitzubringen, offenbar erledigt hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spar du mal auf ne neue Gabel 

Und....ich weiss, das is härter....versuch noch was für die Prüfungen zu tun...ja?????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> @kai, ich stehe dann einfach an den downhills mit meiner enduro fährst runter unten steht wer mit dem nächsten ht und hoch gehts wieder, danach machen wir das am nächsten downhill auch wieder...
> 
> mm vielleicht hätte ich es beim knarzen lassen sollen, dann wüsste ich immer wann du unten angekommen bist....


Nee, bis dahin bin ich voll der Downhiller, mit Race-Genen, die mich noch im Uphill schon vom nächsten Downhillen träumen lassen.
Da brauche ich dein Enduro nicht.
Trotzdem Danke schön 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Spar du mal auf ne neue Gabel
> Und....ich weiss, das is härter....versuch noch was für die Prüfungen zu tun...ja?????


Eine neue Hose brauche ich fast dringender... 
Prüfung oder Rennvorbereitung- ich kann mich nicht zwei teilen 
Nee klar, mach ich 

Gruß Kai


----------



## tommi1223 (15. Mai 2009)

So Morgen Leutz, ich bekomm gerade einen Kotzreiz :kotz:, da steh ich des frühes auf, um Pünktlich um achte inner Uni zu sein , und was is? Nix is. LA nich da, im Büro nachfragen ist auch nicht. wird es ab 9 gewerkelt (muss wohl erst noch die Fingernägel polieren) boah ich hab gerade so nen Halz , das geht garnicht . Nun sitz hier also im PC Raum rum und warte bis ich an Infos komme.Und das was ich hier gerade schon an wenigen Infos reinbekommen hat, lässt mich gerade daran Zweifeln, ob hier überhaupteiner Denkt beim arbeiten , schaut wohl so aus als hätte der LA die Veranstaltung einfach mal gestrichen, aber uns das Mitteilen?NEIN bloss nicht!!Boah . So nach dem schreiben gehts mir wieder was besser.


gruß tommi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (15. Mai 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> So Morgen Leutz, ich bekomm gerade einen Kotzreiz :kotz:, da steh ich des frühes auf, um Pünktlich um achte inner Uni zu sein , und was is? Nix is. LA nich da, im Büro nachfragen ist auch nicht. wird es ab 9 gewerkelt (muss wohl erst noch die Fingernägel polieren) boah ich hab gerade so nen Halz , das geht garnicht . Nun sitz hier also im PC Raum rum und warte bis ich an Infos komme.Und das was ich hier gerade schon an wenigen Infos reinbekommen hat, lässt mich gerade daran Zweifeln, ob hier überhaupteiner Denkt beim arbeiten , schaut wohl so aus als hätte der LA die Veranstaltung einfach mal gestrichen, aber uns das Mitteilen?NEIN bloss nicht!!Boah . So nach dem schreiben gehts mir wieder was besser.
> 
> 
> gruß tommi




Siehse....dann gehts doch!!!  Ich komm hier heute Früh rein und es ist kein KAFFEE da, das ist ungleich schlimmer


----------



## tommi1223 (15. Mai 2009)

Kein Kaffee? Oha das natürlich Richtig schlimm . Ist denn inzwischen welcher da? Ich werd jetzt mal gen Büro gehen und nachfragen.


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Mai 2009)

ist es nicht ein wiederspruch UNI und 8 UHR???? 


wer hat lust heute auf eine runde biken, so ab 16 uhr, nix wildes???


----------



## tommi1223 (15. Mai 2009)

Widerspruch? Ich weiss nicht kann sein. Inzwischen bin ich wieder zuhaus, da es dann heute wohl um 14.00 losgehen soll. O-Ton: " Das wurde aber auch so komuniziert". Aha so nennt man das also , wenn Uhrzeit und Ort, anhand eines Zettels in einem Ordner der im Büro liegt (zu den Zeiten hab ich ja schon was gesagt) und dort nur auf NACHFRAGE erhältlich ist, bekannt gegeben werden.Und dieser Zettel Tage NACHDEM man sich dort in Listen eingetragen hat dazu gelegt wurde.


tommi


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich komm hier heute Früh rein und es ist kein KAFFEE da, das ist ungleich schlimmer





tommi1223 schrieb:


> Kein Kaffee? Oha das natürlich Richtig schlimm


Das ist ungefähr so schlimm, wie etwas aufschreiben zu wollen, aber keinen Stift zu haben. Nur ungefähr 1.000.000x schlimmer.

Na ja, es ist ja schon wieder Freitag 
Gruß Kai


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Mai 2009)

> Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Morgen aha wie das Duftet frisch gekochter Kaffee und dazu noch ne Kippe man was will man mehr um wach zu werden


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Morgen aha wie das Duftet frisch gekochter Kaffee und dazu noch ne Kippe man was will man mehr um wach zu werden


Igitt, Kaffee...
Und Kippen? Nicht dein Ernst, oder? 
Wir sind hier ein MTB-Forum 

Gruß Kai


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Mai 2009)

> Igitt, Kaffee...
> Und Kippen? Nicht dein Ernst, oder?
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hmm wußte nicht das hier ne NICHTRAUCHERZONE ist. Außerdem ich teere nur die Lunge um mehr puste zu haben


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Hmm wußte nicht das hier ne NICHTRAUCHERZONE ist. Außerdem ich teere nur die Lunge um mehr puste zu haben


So geht es einigen hier 
Von daher biste in guter Gesellschaft 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (15. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Hmm wußte nicht das hier ne NICHTRAUCHERZONE ist. Außerdem ich teere nur die Lunge um mehr puste zu haben




Wie gesagt, ich bin ganz froh, dat getz los zu sein 

Jo, und der erste Liter Kaffee ist bereits vernichtet


----------



## apoptygma (15. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> So geht es einigen hier
> Von daher biste in guter Gesellschaft
> 
> Kai




*dummguck

Sind doch ansich nur Martin und Seb (wobei ich Martin auch nur ganz selten Rauchen sehe)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> *dummguck
> Sind doch ansich nur Martin und Seb (wobei ich Martin auch nur ganz selten Rauchen sehe)


Reicht doch! Sind 2 zu viel 
Nimmt man die Leute, die hier im Thread schon was geschrieben haben her, sieht die Sache ganz schnell anders aus.
Mit der Aussage "einigen" habe ich aber etwas weit ausm Fenster gelehnt, das ist richtig 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Mai 2009)

ich brauche kippen nur für steile uphills, sonnst kollabiert meine lunge. 


kaum zu glauben, aber es ist freitag und ich bin um diese uhrzeit immernoch in der firma


----------



## apoptygma (15. Mai 2009)

Also bei mir is heute mit Fahren nix. Auf mich wartet der 2. Anstrich des halben Flurs. Ein schickes Erika-Lila ist auch schon gekauft, das wird die 2. Hälfte des Flurs. Orange is ja langweilig.

Ich sinnier auch grad, ob ich jetzt die Biege mache. Nen paar Überstunden habe ich noch und nen halben Tag Urlaub dazu noch inne Rabatten stehen, der mal in meine Zeiterfassung müsste. Eins von beiden, denk ich, wird gleich drauf gehen. 

Wegen Sonntags sollten wir noch in Klausur gehen


----------



## seppel82 (15. Mai 2009)

Trinkrucksack ist heute eingetroffen  (Mittwoch bestellt. das nenn ich fix...)
Tu mir jetzt noch eine _*RAUCHEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_ 
.....und dann gehts ab nach Frankfurt. Bin wahrscheinlich Samstag, gegen Abend/Nacht, schon zu Hause.Der Tour am Sonntag steht also nix im wege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (15. Mai 2009)

Mein Motto fürs Wochenende 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc6u6KG8vT4"]YouTube - Otto "Sauflied"[/ame]


----------



## apoptygma (15. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Trinkrucksack ist heute eingetroffen  (Mittwoch bestellt. das nenn ich fix...)
> Tu mir jetzt noch eine _*RAUCHEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_
> .....und dann gehts ab nach Frankfurt. Bin wahrscheinlich Samstag, gegen Abend/Nacht, schon zu Hause.Der Tour am Sonntag steht also nix im wege






Fahr vorsichtig!


----------



## apoptygma (15. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Mein Motto fürs Wochenende
> 
> YouTube - Otto "Sauflied"



"Haben Sie ein Problem mit Alkohol?" - "Nein, aber ohne!"


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Mai 2009)

Wie in dem Lied geht es um Alkohol?????


----------



## apoptygma (15. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Wie in dem Lied geht es um Alkohol?????




Keine Ahnung, ich hab nicht reingehört


----------



## apoptygma (15. Mai 2009)

An meinen lieben Duisburger 

Wir können die Platzbedarf nach Sekroren melden.

Wir waren uns ja einig, etwas Abseits der Srecke unser Quartier zu beziehen (Fahrerlager 2 - Alles ab Buchstabe G). Hierbei ist getz die Frage, in welchen Sektor wir möchten (ich dachte an N/O/P oder Q). Meinungen? Wir bekommen 40 qm²

http://www.skyder.de/xfiles/bilder/24_Stunden_Duisburg/SKIZZE_Fahrerlager.pdf

Dann müsste ich getz wissen, wieviele Betreuer dabei sein werden, um diese bei der Pasta-Party am Samstag zu melden. Ich gehe weiter von 2 Betreuern aus (Jenz und Sascha, für beide übernehm ich die Kosten der Nudelparty, vorausgesetzt, sie "betreuen" uns auch *g). Beide würde ich dann auch offiziell akkredetieren lassen, damit sie in die Wechselzone kommen. Neue Meinungen zum Frühstück? Wer am Sonntag da Frühstücken möchte, müsste mir das mitteilen (6 Euro pro Nase), damit ich das melden kann.

So, soviel zu Duisbubrg aktuell 

Wäre schön, wenn Kai und Thomas + beide Betreuer sich hierzu nochmal äußern könnten, was den Stellplatz angeht und das Essen angeht, mir ist es wie gesagt egal, wenn ich am Ende des Platzes hause, je ruhiger und weniger Durchlauf von Leuten da, umso besser.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Mai 2009)

Ich werde ja eh bei allem überstimmt 
Das Frühstück brauche ich ansich nicht. Betreuer habe ich auch nicht dabei, zumindest müssen die nicht für die Pasta-Party gemeldet werden oder eine Akkreditierung für die Wechselzone (welchen Sinn hat eigentlich diese Aktion? Was sollen die "Betreuer da machen?") erhalten.
Ein Stellplatz in Streckennähe kann auch seine Vorteile haben, aber mir ist es mittlerweile nicht mehr wichtig.

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (16. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen, also der Bereich Q sollte schon ganz ok sein. Nicht weit von allem aber doch etwas ruhiger (hoffentlich).

Also bei mir bleibts bei der Zusage als HelferBiatch....


----------



## tommi1223 (16. Mai 2009)

Also ich wär auch für Q, die anderen sind mir zu dicht am Brackwasser inkl Mücken und Viehers von der Emscher ist das? nehm ich an.Also Madame please book Q, thx.



gruß tommi der mitte Kopfschmerzen jetzt gleich noch arbeiten darf (muss) und kaum nixe geschlafen hat


----------



## apoptygma (16. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich werde ja eh bei allem überstimmt
> Das Frühstück brauche ich ansich nicht. Betreuer habe ich auch nicht dabei, zumindest müssen die nicht für die Pasta-Party gemeldet werden oder eine Akkreditierung für die Wechselzone (welchen Sinn hat eigentlich diese Aktion? Was sollen die "Betreuer da machen?") erhalten.
> Ein Stellplatz in Streckennähe kann auch seine Vorteile haben, aber mir ist es mittlerweile nicht mehr wichtig.
> 
> Gruß Kai




Moin!

Ggf. Räder abnehmen, falls jemand Aua hat, Pflaster reichen, falls jemand verletzt ist und sonnen Kram.

So, ich habe getz Q gebucht, in Alternative mit O, da ich denke, das Q, aufgrund der Nähe zur Wechselzone gut frequentiert werden sein wird. Mal sehen, man wird wohl nicht umsonst sein Datum bei der Meldung angegeben haben. Platz werden wir ja 40 qm² bekommen, was bereits am Freitag aufgebaut werden kann. Ich denk, das sollten wir auch tun, da es in der Vergangenheit wohl häufiger vorkam, das nen paar Bratzen sich breit ohne Ende gemacht haben und man selbst dann doof aus der Wäsche guckte.  Ich möchte aber nochmal, nur damit es keine Mißverständnisse gibt, klar stellen, das der Platzbedarf für 6 Personen mehr oder weniger gedacht ist. Ich quetsche mich ganz sicher nicht mit "Externrn" in ein Zelt oder Bus oder sonstwo rein. Fans und Gönner sind gut und wichtig, aber sie sollten, wenn, woanders übernachten, wenn sie denn da bleiben wollen. Ja ja, sie zickt wieder, aber ich denk, ich sprech da ggf. für alle Fahrer, die auch so gut es geht, ihren Raum für sich haben müssen.

So, nach einer doch recht kurzen Nacht werd ich gleich ersma weiter streichen.

Ahso.....bitte noch die Meldung Betreuer und Pasta Party.....

Ich denk ma, ich darf lieb von Sascha grüßen, ihm gehts gut denk ich, er freut sich schon wieder auf uns Bekloppte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (16. Mai 2009)

wann ist es denn das rennen???

ich will bei der pastaparty dabei sein.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen


eminem7905 schrieb:


> wann ist es denn das rennen???
> 
> ich will bei der pastaparty dabei sein.


2. August-WE;  8. - 10. August oder so ähnlich

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (16. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wann ist es denn das rennen???
> 
> ich will bei der pastaparty dabei sein.




2. Augustwochenende. Wir wollten an der Samstags-Pasta-Party teilnehmen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2009)

Wofür schreibe ich Vollpfosten das eigentlich in meine Signatur? 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Mai 2009)

ja, aber ich nix betreuer nur will nudelparty und euch anfeuern. evtl. technische reparaturen vornehmen, weil ich kann kein blut sehen. 

muss ich was zahlen??? 

und ich muss mal gucken, weil im august bin ich auf einer hochzeit, nur weiß noch nicht wann die hochzeit ist. 

boh krasses deutsch von mir.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2009)

Fürs Anfeuern brauchste uns nicht bezahlen, nein 
Die Pastaparty-Teilnahme kostet sehr wohl Geld, ja

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (16. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja, aber ich nix betreuer nur will nudelparty und euch anfeuern. evtl. technische reparaturen vornehmen, weil ich kann kein blut sehen.
> 
> muss ich was zahlen???
> 
> ...




Pasta-Party kommt 6 Euro.


----------



## apoptygma (16. Mai 2009)

So, mein Retro-Flur nimmt langsam Gestalt an. Grün und Erika is geil  Nur hab ich langsam kein Bock mehr und wär dann doch lieber aufm Rad :-(


----------



## apoptygma (16. Mai 2009)

Aber noch was ganz anderes....

1. Was is mit morgen?
2. Was machen Eure Aylienz-Anmeldungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (16. Mai 2009)

ja morgen. 

so um 12 an der ARAL/PARKPLATZ/EILPE?????

tour 3-5 stunden. (wetterabhängig, bei regen fahren ich nicht, bei nässe schon   )

gehe gleich auch ne ne runde drehen auf der strasse


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> 1. Was is mit morgen?
> 2. Was machen Eure Aylienz-Anmeldungen?


1. eher nicht
2. erstmal auch nicht

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (16. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja morgen.
> 
> so um 12 an der ARAL/PARKPLATZ/EILPE?????
> 
> ...



Oki, halte ich mal so fest 

So, flur is fertig. Nun werd ich mal wieder nen wenig nach Deko stöbern fahren.....


----------



## Tasher82 (16. Mai 2009)

also ich kann morgen net....

family etc


----------



## mheat (16. Mai 2009)

4mate schrieb:


> schau mal hier wenn ich die höhenprofile vergleiche, scheint mir das identisch mit dem diesjährigen marathon-rennen.


Vielen Dank dafür! Schau ich mir gleich mal an, das ist sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2009)

Ich bin für morgen zu 98% raus aus der Verlosung.
Zu einem Beitritt bei den Aylienz melde ich mich, wenn ich wieder klar denken kann...

Ich wünsche den Tour-Teilnehmern morgen dennoch eine schöne Zeit und hoffe, dass ich bald mal wieder mit euch durch's Land ziehen kann 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (16. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich bin für morgen zu 98% raus aus der Verlosung.
> Zu einem Beitritt bei den Aylienz melde ich mich, wenn ich wieder klar denken kann...
> 
> Ich wünsche den Tour-Teilnehmern morgen dennoch eine schöne Zeit und hoffe, dass ich bald mal wieder mit euch durch's Land ziehen kann
> ...




Getz sach nicht, daste echt lernst morgen??!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Getz sach nicht, daste echt lernst morgen??!!!!


Ich weiß nicht, ob ich den Kopf dafür frei kriege. Aber wenn ja, dann natürlich...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (16. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich den Kopf dafür frei kriege. Aber wenn ja, dann natürlich...
> 
> Kai




Du weisst, ich hab nen offenes Ohr....und denk mir grad meinen Teil...wenn was is....weisste ne?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du weisst, ich hab nen offenes Ohr....und denk mir grad meinen Teil...wenn was is....weisste ne?


Ja, Danke. Es geht um den Hund und um seinen baldigen (heutigen?) Abschied...  Darüber kann man jetzt denken was man will, aber mich lässt es alles andere als kalt. Redebedarf besteht aktuell nicht, aber trotzdem Danke 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (16. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, Danke. Es geht um den Hund und um seinen baldigen (heutigen?) Abschied...  Darüber kann man jetzt denken was man will, aber mich lässt es alles andere als kalt. Redebedarf besteht aktuell nicht, aber trotzdem Danke
> 
> Kai




Gut, oder vielmehr...auch doof :-(

Aber....wenns Zeit is, is Zeit Kai. Das ist nunmal so. Auch wenn es wenig tröstend ist.

Machts ihr noch schön ja?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, oder vielmehr...auch doof :-(
> 
> Aber....wenns Zeit is, is Zeit Kai. Das ist nunmal so. Auch wenn es wenig tröstend ist.
> 
> Machts ihr noch schön ja?


Oder sehr doof...
Eine wirklich schöne Zeit kann man ihr auch nicht mehr machen. Sie kann weder essen noch trinken, bricht alles umgehend wieder aus, ist entsprechend schwach auf den Beinen- alles scheíße gerade.
Aber ja, jeder ist mal dran, so ist es halt.
Nach meiner Info trifft im Tagesverlauf noch ein Tierarzt ein. Wie es aussieht, wird dieser dann das Lebenslicht auslöschen... 
Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten!

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (16. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Oder sehr doof...
> Eine wirklich schöne Zeit kann man ihr auch nicht mehr machen. Sie kann weder essen noch trinken, bricht alles umgehend wieder aus, ist entsprechend schwach auf den Beinen- alles scheíße gerade.
> Aber ja, jeder ist mal dran, so ist es halt.
> Nach meiner Info trifft im Tagesverlauf noch ein Tierarzt ein. Wie es aussieht, wird dieser dann das Lebenslicht auslöschen...
> ...



Doch, könnt ihr, indem ihr da seit, soweit sie Euch ranlässt. Er löscht nicht aus Kai, er hilft ihr zu gehen!!!!! Sei dankbar dafür, das es bei Tieren möglich ist.


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht, wird dieser dann das Lebenslicht auslöschen...
> 
> Kai



vielleicht sogar besser so, dann quält sich der hund nicht so sehr. ist viel. ein komisches beispiel, aber als meine oma vor 5 jahren im KH starb, habe ich meine mutter angefleht das an meiner oma keine lebenserhaltenden massnahmen vorgenommen werden sollen. so bekam meine oma für die nacht ne ordentliche portion morphium uns sie schlief vollig schmerzfrei ein. alles andere hätte keinen sinn gemacht, und würde qualen bedeuten für uns als auch für meine oma. 

kopf hoch.


----------



## apoptygma (16. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> vielleicht sogar besser so, dann quält sich der hund nicht so sehr. ist viel. ein komisches beispiel, aber als meine oma vor 5 jahren im KH starb, habe ich meine mutter angefleht das an meiner oma keine lebenserhaltenden massnahmen vorgenommen werden sollen. so bekam meine oma für die nacht ne ordentliche portion morphium uns sie schlief vollig schmerzfrei ein. alles andere hätte keinen sinn gemacht, und würde qualen bedeuten für uns als auch für meine oma.
> 
> kopf hoch.


.


Nein, das Beispiel is alles andere als komisch.

Ich habe ne Verfügung, das ich keine lebenserhaltenen Maschinen haben will. Wenn es ginge, für ich, in meinem eigenen Falle, sogar die Möglichkeit der aktiven Sterbehilfe oder passiven preferieren. Entweder mit eigener Hand, oder durch einen mir lieben Menschen. Aber wie gesagt, ich spreche da nur für mich.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mich gerade von ihr verabschiedet  und weiß grad nicht,w as ich den Abend über noch machen werde. Bin aber über Handy erreichbar, denke ich, auch wenn ich mangels Guthaben nicht antworten kann...   

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (16. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gerade von ihr verabschiedet  und weiß grad nicht,w as ich den Abend über noch machen werde. Bin aber über Handy erreichbar, denke ich, auch wenn ich mangels Guthaben nicht antworten kann...
> 
> Kai



Drück Dich und hab Dich lieb Großer


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2009)

Ich werde dich nie vergessen... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (16. Mai 2009)

*schluck

Sie hats besser, glaub mir 



Ich kann mich noch gut an einen unserer ersten ICQ-Chats erinnern Süsser, wo Du mir erzähltest, das die Süsse dir an dem Abend (war da Gewitter? Ich meine ja) immer am Schlappen klebte und Du mir daraufhin nen Photo schicktest......und wie oft sie dich Nachts wachgemacht hat und Du sie vor die Tür gesetzt hast 

Im Herzen, Sweety, bleibt sie da!!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich denke auch!
Wie war das? Niemals geht man so ganz...
Sollte hinkommen.
Na ja, mit der Zeit wird es leichter! Vergessen werde ich sie nie, aber irgendwann, so hoffe ich, werde ich mich freuen können, wenn ich an sie erinnert werde 

Kai


----------



## Dark2308 (16. Mai 2009)

bitter ist das
habe das schon zweimal mitgemacht
kopf hoch und erinnere dich an die schönen jahre


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Mai 2009)

Danke euch 
Mir geht es nach einem bezaubernden Abend gleich viel besser als noch heute Nachmittag. Ich hatte sogar kurz überlegt, mich der Tour morgen/gleich noch anzuschließen, aber das lasse ich besser doch bleiben. So kann ich mich später vielleicht sogar noch ein bisschen auf die anstehenden Prüfungen vorbereiten 

In diesem Sinne allen eine gute Nacht,
Kai


----------



## tommi1223 (17. Mai 2009)

Tour heute? Nich mit mir, bin gerade von Party Nr.2an diesem Tagwechsel zurück hab ne Pulle Ouzo und eine Ramazotti intus die Liter Bier zähl ich besser nimmer , hab die letzen 2 Tage nicht geschlafen, und dieser blöde verschiss*** Schlam** meldetsich nicht und  kann mich mal am Arsch , und  wehe es weckt mich einer heute nochmal,  dann gibbet tote und zwar tot ernst!!!!!!!!!!!



tommi


----------



## mistermoo (17. Mai 2009)

morgäään, hier regnets und hat auch fast die ganze nacht geregnet, ich gehe wieder ins bett (migräne schaut schon um die ecke und hat mich als ziel für heute ausgesucht)

da bekommt heute keiner den alten mann vor die tür


----------



## eminem7905 (17. Mai 2009)

moin, 
momentan schaut es nicht so rosig aus 

http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/h.aspx?j=-3&srt=loop1stunde&regio=ess&c=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (17. Mai 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> Tour heute? Nich mit mir, bin gerade von Party Nr.2an diesem Tagwechsel zurück hab ne Pulle Ouzo und eine Ramazotti intus die Liter Bier zähl ich besser nimmer , hab die letzen 2 Tage nicht geschlafen, und dieser blöde verschiss*** Schlam** meldetsich nicht und  kann mich mal am Arsch , und  wehe es weckt mich einer heute nochmal,  dann gibbet tote und zwar tot ernst!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> tommi




Und ich sach noch......



Alles wird gut!


----------



## apoptygma (17. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> morgäään, hier regnets und hat auch fast die ganze nacht geregnet, ich gehe wieder ins bett (migräne schaut schon um die ecke und hat mich als ziel für heute ausgesucht)
> 
> da bekommt heute keiner den alten mann vor die tür



*handreich

Mir dröhnt auch die Birne und ich schätz mal, ich werde ne Rudereinheit im Studio einlegen, sobald der Kopp mitmacht.

Vielleicht hat ja heute Abend jemand Bock auf nen gepflegtes Bierchen wo....könnter ja drüber nachdenken, oder Vorschläge machen.


----------



## seppel82 (17. Mai 2009)

Na klasse. da zwinge ich meinen verkaterten körper ausm bett; nur um festzustellen das es regnet... 
ich sollte vielleicht mal nen blick ausm fenster werfen _bevor _ich mich unter die dusche stelle


----------



## tommi1223 (17. Mai 2009)

So ich noch mal, ich fühl mich gerade wie 2mal gemangelt, 3mal gewürgt und 5 mal ausgekotzt, liegt wohl an der Pulle Genever, die ich eben beim aufzählen vergessern hab.Und zum Partyraucher bin ich nun auch geworden.



tommi


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Mai 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> So ich noch mal, ich fühl mich gerade wie 2mal gemangelt, 3mal gewürgt und 5 mal ausgekotzt, liegt wohl an der Pulle Genever, die ich eben beim aufzählen vergessern hab.Und zum Partyraucher bin ich nun auch geworden.
> tommi


Ich hatte gestern auch ohne Alkohol einen schönen Abend.
Dass das für manche hier ein Widerspruch ist, ist mir dabei total egal 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (17. Mai 2009)

wieso, anstatt alkohol gibts doch noch drogen und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (17. Mai 2009)

so regengebit ist nun vorbei, wie schaut es mit einer tour am machmittag aus????

ansonsten zocke ich hier weiter far cry 2


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wieso, anstatt alkohol gibts doch noch drogen und so


Ich hatte gestern eine "Droge", aber mehr verrat ich nicht 

Kai
P.S.: Und sie hieß nicht Maria Huana


----------



## tommi1223 (17. Mai 2009)

Kein Alkohol ist auch keine Lösung, es würde gehn doch es geht nicht.......SING. So Madame ist gerade nach Wortwechsel im ICQ abgeschrieben, bleib ich doch lieber allein als mir son Quark anzuhören.




gruß tommi


----------



## apoptygma (17. Mai 2009)

So, 2. Runde Schlaf hinter mir, unter mir wurde grad die Ballermann-Saison eingeläutet (Wumm Wumm Mucke *Hass)

Kopf tut immer noch weh, schlecht is mir getz auch noch. 

@Thomas:
Nein, es gibt Dinge, die muss und sollte man sich auch nicht geben *drück 

@Martin:
Nee, ich denk nicht, also Tour heute. Irgendwie fühl ich mich grad wie Thomas, nur ohne Alk im Körper.


----------



## Schneckenheini (17. Mai 2009)

Moin...ein Bier geht immer...!!!!!!!!!

Wetter ist ehhh nicht so dolle!

Gute Nacht!


----------



## apoptygma (17. Mai 2009)

Schneckenheini schrieb:


> Moin...ein Bier geht immer...!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wetter ist ehhh nicht so dolle!
> 
> Gute Nacht!



Anscheinend hier heute nimmer *lach

Werd ich mein wohl allein trinken heute Abend 

Schlaf gut


----------



## tommi1223 (17. Mai 2009)

Schneckenheini schrieb:


> Moin...ein Bier geht immer...!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wetter ist ehhh nicht so dolle!
> 
> Gute Nacht!



Sachma wat bist du denn für nen Suppenkasper? Schlafen? Völlig überbewertet, kann man noch lang genug wenn man tot ist.Und Bier nehm ich nur noch zum Mundspülen 


gruß tommi

p.s. nicht alles so ernst nehmen hier  , lass dir dein Bier schmecken


----------



## eminem7905 (17. Mai 2009)

ich seit hier voll die muschis, erst groß palaber das sonntag ne tour sein soll, und jetzt jammern die meisten wegen irgendwelchen memmenausreden   die nächsten touren werden immer auf samstag verlegt. 


in hagen scheint praktisch die sonne.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich seit hier voll die muschis, erst groß palaber das sonntag ne tour sein soll, und jetzt jammern die meisten wegen irgendwelchen memmenausreden   die nächsten touren werden immer auf samstag verlegt.
> 
> 
> in hagen scheint praktisch die sonne.


Das ist ja schön für Hagen 
Hier ist es sehr wolkig, ich schaue gerade den DH-Weltcup auf freecaster (erstmal gucken wie man schnell bergab fährt  ) und mir steht gerade nicht der Sinn nach biken.
Ein anderes mal wieder, du hast ja noch Großes mit mir vor... 

Gruß und viel Spaß aufm Bike,
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (17. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> in hagen scheint praktisch die sonne.



Hör auf dat Zeuch zu rauchen, dann siehst auch keine Sonne draußen wo keine is 

Oder geb mir den Rest, ich kanns grad brauchen *haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (17. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön für Hagen
> Hier ist es sehr wolkig, ich schaue gerade den DH-Weltcup auf freecaster (erstmal gucken wie man schnell bergab fährt  ) und mir steht gerade nicht der Sinn nach biken.
> Ein anderes mal wieder, du hast ja noch Großes mit mir vor...
> 
> ...



dito schaue ich auch gerade, einfache strecke wie mir scheint, will auch sowas fahren jetzt mit sonne... grml


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Mai 2009)

Ja, es gibt sicher technischere Strecken, aber das Sam Hill in der Quali schnellster war (war er glaube ich), zeigt, dass die Strecke nicht sooo einfach ist.
Aber die Übertragung ist bei mir ziemlich wackelig.
Ja, das Wetter scheint da wirklich nicht schlecht zu sein. Die Sonne macht mich ziemlich neidisch ehrlich gesagt...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (17. Mai 2009)

So, ich werd mir getz ma nen bisschen weh tun, ich werde laufen gehen. Muss ja langsam mal wieder damit anfangen. Mal sehen, wie viele Minuten ich durchhalte


----------



## apoptygma (17. Mai 2009)

Hm, krass was die Ausdauereinheiten übern Winter gebracht haben.

37 Minuten netto getrabt in 3 Intervallen, immer so mit 3-4 Minuten gehen dazwischen.....mit nem D-Puls von 153 beim Laufen (ohne Gehanteil) und das ist für meine Lauferfahrung bis dato überraschend wenig.



Und da mir mein "fetter Hintern" im Moment auf den Zeiger geht, wird diese Woche mal ne Diätwoche eingelegt


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (17. Mai 2009)

Ich bin heute ne Runde um die Haspertalsperre.
Ich hab ausgesehen wie ein Schwein total mockig!
Aber hat spaß gemacht! Nur mein Weibchen fand das nicht so lustig als ich vor der Tür stand.
31,15km in 1:19min

@Kai, 
die Tage müssen wir mal ein paar schnelle Runden um die Hasper machen (training)!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> @Kai,
> die Tage müssen wir mal ein paar schnelle Runden um die Hasper machen (training)!


Das, was du oben geschrieben, schließt eine Zusage eigentlich schon aus. Na ja, können wir ja spontan dann mal sehen was möglich ist.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (17. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das, was du oben geschrieben, schließt eine Zusage eigentlich schon aus. Na ja, können wir ja spontan dann mal sehen was möglich ist.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ein paar schnelle Einheiten sind Pflicht für Wetter.
Der Puls muss Hoch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ein paar schnelle Einheiten sind Pflicht für Wetter.
> Der Puls muss Hoch


Ja, aber nächste Woche muss man halt mal schauen.
Dass wir vorher mal öfter fahren sollten, ist doch klar. 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (17. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, aber nächste Woche muss man halt mal schauen.
> Dass wir vorher mal öfter fahren sollten, ist doch klar.
> 
> Kai



Jut das machen wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (18. Mai 2009)

Sonnigen Wochenanfang allen!

Prima Muskelkater vom Laufen gestern, mir treibts grad trotzdem arg aufs Rad irgendwie wenn ich das Wetter hier so ausm Bürofenster überblicke, mal sehen, wann ich heute hier rauskomme für ne Asphaltrunde .

Fährt nicht zufällig am WE einer nach Winterberg zu den Dirt-Masters oder so? Fällt mir grad so ein. Soll ja immer ne Mords-Veranstaltung sein....


----------



## eminem7905 (18. Mai 2009)

ja, denke ich und sebastian. 

@seb. 
sollen wir nach winterberg fahren 



@all

was ist am donnerstag geplannt????

UHRZEIT,TREFFPUNKT,TOURVORSCHAU?????


----------



## apoptygma (18. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja, denke ich und sebastian.
> 
> @seb.
> sollen wir nach winterberg fahren
> ...



Je nachdem wann ihr da ggf. hinfahren wollt, würdet ihr mich mitnehmen. Is bestimmt die spassige Sache.

Du, noch keine Ahnung mit Donnerstag, da ich noch keine offizielle Rückmeldung aus C-R habe, ob der Christian nun schlußendlich hier her kommt oder nicht. Davon hängt ja nen bisschen das Profil ab


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja, denke ich und sebastian.


Der Esel mein Freund, der Esel... 


eminem7905 schrieb:


> @all
> was ist am donnerstag geplannt????
> UHRZEIT,TREFFPUNKT,TOURVORSCHAU?????


Also ich hatte für Donnerstag einen Kompromis aus Erholung von den zurückliegenden Prüfungen (Englisch (heute), BWL/Rechnungswesen (morgen) und Deutsch (übermorgen)) und der abschließenden Vorbereitung auf die anstehende Prüfung (Mathe, Fr.) vorgesehen.
*Höhenmeter*: 0
*Kilometer*: vom Schreibtisch in die Küche, ab und zu mal ins Bad zum Erleichtern. Die Wohnung hier ist nicht allzu groß, sollte sich also alles im Rahmen halten.
*Zusammenfassung:*
Das wird wohl eher nix am Do.!

Euch dennoch viel Spaß,
Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (18. Mai 2009)

@ wencke

klar, kannst du mit, brauchen ne tussi für schnittchen machen 


@kai

bei meiner aufzählung ging es nach wichtigkeit 


ACH JA, 

WAS Fängt mit F an und endet mit EIERABEND?????      das mache ich nämlich jetzt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> bei meiner aufzählung ging es nach wichtigkeit


Ach so, ja, jetzt macht es Sinn. Oder doch nicht? Will da keine Wertung reinbringen. Ihr seid beide wichtig, aber wenn du es übereinander geschrieben hättest, wäre es nicht lesbar gewesen 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (18. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @ wencke
> 
> klar, kannst du mit, brauchen ne tussi für schnittchen machen




Für den Liebreiz, mich nen Tag zu ertragen, mach ich Euch auch Schnittchen *zuckersüsslächel


----------



## tommi1223 (18. Mai 2009)

So ich mach jetzt dem Knarz jetzt das Leben zu Hölle und dann werd ich bei dem Super Wetter ne Runde drehen, kopf freispülen und so. Werd mir wohl mal die Syburg anfahren schauen und die Ruhr.



tommi


----------



## shaun_baker (18. Mai 2009)

wegen donnerstag würde bei mir gehen. müßt mir sagen wann und wo.

aber bitte nicht so früh hab mittwoch vatertags tunier und werd da anscheinend nicht nüchtern rausgehen. ach ja um 18:30 ist anpfiff die ersten zwei spiele bestreiten wir, da nach macht der rest platz 2 und 3 aus


----------



## eminem7905 (18. Mai 2009)

dachte an ein treffen gegen 15 uhr?????


----------



## shaun_baker (18. Mai 2009)

15 uhr ist voll ok


----------



## apoptygma (18. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> dachte an ein treffen gegen 15 uhr?????




Ungewöhnlich spät , aber angesichts meiner theoretischen Planungen Mittwochabend durchaus zu begrüßen


----------



## apoptygma (18. Mai 2009)

So, nun werd ich ma raus. Ne Runde die Beine "ausfahren"


----------



## tommi1223 (18. Mai 2009)

So Knarzen is nich mehr, dafür hör ich jetzt meinen rechten Schuh quitschen *grummel. Asö die Fakten, 60km 700hm 2.55 Fahrzeit, Avg.Puls 1*1 ,max Puls 196 bei 500W und Tacho 30 die Syburg rauf.Wobei * = 2mal Wurzel aus 3*3*3*3 oder für die wo es einfacher Mögen die Quersumme von 12, kleine Raterunde hier oder halt die Taschenrechner gezückt . Halt insgesamt ne gemütliche GA.

Was Do betrifft, da bin ich nicht dabei, bin schon wo anderst unterwegs (ohne Radl)

Wünsche allen noch einen schönen abend.

EDIT: Sehe gerade Max Puls war 202.


gruß tommi


----------



## eminem7905 (18. Mai 2009)

nur zur info,

Dienstag 19.05 um 17.30 
treffe ich mich mit sebastian im stadtgarten, gemütliche trailtour. 

wer bock hat, bitte hier melden.


----------



## CrossX (18. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Je nachdem wann ihr da ggf. hinfahren wollt, würdet ihr mich mitnehmen. Is bestimmt die spassige Sache.
> 
> Du, noch keine Ahnung mit Donnerstag, da ich noch keine offizielle Rückmeldung aus C-R habe, ob der Christian nun schlußendlich hier her kommt oder nicht. Davon hängt ja nen bisschen das Profil ab



Wenn du es nach Wibe schaffst, sag mir vorher Bescheid. Ich bin ja eh alle vier Tage da. Dann drehen wir da zusammen ne Runde drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (18. Mai 2009)

Zurück isse.

Spontan mit Christian getroffen und ne gemütliche Seerunde gedreht mit Einkehr Mäckes (nen Salat, damit da ma klar is) 

Kurz nach Start ab Moppedplatz den Martin getroffen  (auf einem RADWEG!!!! Auf ASPHALT!!!!!) 

Ende vom Lied:

43 km, 2:18, 238 HM

Mal eben duschen.....


----------



## tommi1223 (18. Mai 2009)

AHHHHH HILFE DIE WELT IS PUTT!!!!!!!! Martin aufm Radweg aus Asphalt???!! Was kommt als nächstes? Die Alieninvasion, der Untergang der Welt morgen früh pünktlich zum Sonnenaufgang? Wie soll ich denn jetzt jemals wieder ruhig schlafen??? Fragen über fragen


gruß tommi


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Mai 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> Die Aylienzinvasion


Durchaus denkbar... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Durchaus denkbar...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Jup, ich bin nun offiziell per e-mail Willkommen geheissen worden  Erstmal alles durchlesen.

Und an die anderen, gebt mal Gas da (speziell mal an Tommi und Jenz)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. Mai 2009)

Muss leider das Rennen in Wetter absagen

Diagnose heute beim Arzt Leistenbruch rechte Seite.
OP die Tage und min. 12 Wochen beim Wettkampf!
Frühstens nach 4 bis 6 Wochen Strassentraining.

Vieleicht sieht mann sich ja trozdem die tage mal.


----------



## apoptygma (18. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Muss leider das Rennen in Wetter absagen
> 
> Diagnose heute beim Arzt Leistenbruch rechte Seite.
> OP die Tage und min. 12 Wochen beim Wettkampf!
> ...




Nee ne????????

Schei ss e!

Gute Besserung....Mist.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Muss leider das Rennen in Wetter absagen
> Diagnose heute beim Arzt Leistenbruch rechte Seite.
> OP die Tage und min. 12 Wochen beim Wettkampf!
> Frühstens nach 4 bis 6 Wochen Strassentraining.
> Vieleicht sieht mann sich ja trozdem die tage mal.


Nee, oder? 
Langsam ist aber mal gut mit dir in diesem Jahr!!!  
Ich hätte in Wetter zwar eh nicht mit dir mitfahren können, aber ich hätte gerne am Start wenigstens neben dir gestanden und gehofft, dass du noch nicht geduscht wieder vorm TV sitzt, wenn ich ins Ziel komme...

Das tut mir leid für dich!
Wünsche dir dennoch gute Besserung 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nee, oder?
> Langsam ist aber mal gut mit dir in diesem Jahr!!!
> Ich hätte in Wetter zwar eh nicht mit dir mitfahren können, aber ich hätte gerne am Start wenigstens neben dir gestanden und gehofft, dass du noch nicht geduscht wieder vorm TV sitzt, wenn ich ins Ziel komme...
> 
> ...



Danke Kai,
hab ich mir auch anders vorgestellt.
Aber ich komm zum unterstützen nach Wetter versprochen!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Danke Kai,
> hab ich mir auch anders vorgestellt.
> Aber ich komm zum unterstützen nach Wetter versprochen!!


Das wäre geil 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Nimm einen Grill und Beleuchtung mit, könnte ein langer Abend werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (18. Mai 2009)

> Spontan mit Christian getroffen und ne gemütliche Seerunde gedreht mit Einkehr Mäckes (nen Salat, damit da ma klar is)


 
Salatesser essen meiner Nahrung das Essen wech, daher hatte ich nen BigMäc Menu und nen Hamburger für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das wäre geil
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Nimm einen Grill und Beleuchtung mit, könnte ein langer Abend werden...



Und Bier!
Bin besstens ausgerüstet!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Und Bier!
> Bin besstens ausgerüstet!


Vielleicht noch ein Zelt? Klappstuhl kann auch nicht schaden 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Und Bier!
> Bin besstens ausgerüstet!





Wir machen uns das da schon nett fürn Kai 

Bier is immer gut!!!!!

Nacht zusammen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nacht zusammen


Gute Nacht Mutti Waltraud 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Salatesser essen meiner Nahrung das Essen wech, daher hatte ich nen BigMäc Menu und nen Hamburger für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch



Tangiert mich nen Shice 

Nachtii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi1223 (18. Mai 2009)

Dann wünsch ich den hier noch anwesenden auch mal eine Gute nacht und dir Uwe Gute Besserung und das es fix wieder verheilt.


gruß tommi


----------



## apoptygma (19. Mai 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wenn du es nach Wibe schaffst, sag mir vorher Bescheid. Ich bin ja eh alle vier Tage da. Dann drehen wir da zusammen ne Runde drüber.



Mach ich, wobei ich denk, das wir nicht die Bikes mitnehmen. Aber vielleicht schickst mir einfach mal Deinen Handynummer rüber, damit ich Dich auch erwische.


----------



## apoptygma (19. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgähn 

Wenn dieser Tag so besch...... weitergeht, wie die Nacht verlaufen is, dann gute Nacht oder so


----------



## mistermoo (19. Mai 2009)

morgäään, frau migräne hat mich gestern sowas von erwischt und mich die ganze nacht ans bett gefesselt, so war das nicht geplant... grml

für heute hatte ich keinen termin mit ihr ausgemacht, hoffe sie hält sich dran


----------



## apoptygma (19. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> morgäään, frau migräne hat mich gestern sowas von erwischt und mich die ganze nacht ans bett gefesselt, so war das nicht geplant... grml
> 
> für heute hatte ich keinen termin mit ihr ausgemacht, hoffe sie hält sich dran



@Jenz
Is derzeit das Wetter! Aber bei der Häufigkeit würde ich mal Tagebuch drüber führen, was ggf, Auslöser sein könnten.

Ich bin einfach nur völlig unausgeschlafen und kann nicht einfach verstehen, wie manche Menschen (nein, ich spezifiziere getz nicht das Geschlecht )...ach egal. Ich sollte einfach meinen Kaffee hier trinken und die Schnauze halten  

@Kai
Toi toi toi für heute!!!

@Martin
Würd mich freuen, wenn ich nach WB mitkommen könnte. Will/muss ma hier raus, das wird immer offensichtlicher, vielleicht quartier ich mich da gleich 3 Tage ein *lach


----------



## eminem7905 (19. Mai 2009)

also ich fahre definitiv dahin, 
samstag oder so. oder sonntag mal schauen, evtl auch freitag.


----------



## mistermoo (19. Mai 2009)

sonntag wäre ich dabei, freitag samstag ist kohle scheffeln angesagt...


----------



## apoptygma (19. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> also ich fahre definitiv dahin,
> samstag oder so. oder sonntag mal schauen, evtl auch freitag.



Sag einfach Bescheid, ich bin dabei. Egal wann 

P.S.
Nur bitte nichts Kompliziertes in der Ansage  Davon hatte ich die Tage getz genug. Sagen wann, festlegen, ich mach Schnittchen *haha und auf und davon. 

Ich möchte es bitte die nächsten Tage NUR einfach einfach *g

Danke *müderumhäng


----------



## eminem7905 (19. Mai 2009)

ok, ich kläre es mit sebastian ab. 

dann sage ich hier bescheid. evtl. vielleicht sonntag, dann kommt auch jenz mit.


----------



## apoptygma (19. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ok, ich kläre es mit sebastian ab.
> 
> dann sage ich hier bescheid. evtl. vielleicht sonntag, dann kommt auch jenz mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Toi toi toi für heute!!!


Danke schön 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (19. Mai 2009)

F e i e r a b e n d!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apoptygma (19. Mai 2009)

So, ich werde meinen Kadaver mal nach Hause tragen getz und ne Runde schlafen *gähn

Danach Auto waschen :kotz:

Und wenn danach meine Laune nicht richtig im Sack is, bin ich vielleicht auch wieder zugänglich *grml


----------



## seppel82 (19. Mai 2009)

Feierabend  !!

@Martin : Klappspaten??


----------



## eminem7905 (19. Mai 2009)

wenn du platz hat, dann ja


----------



## seppel82 (19. Mai 2009)

platzprobleme hab ich nicht mehr


----------



## mistermoo (19. Mai 2009)

für morgen bin ich erstmal raus bei einer hagener runde, für donnerstag ist im moment noch wuppertal angesagt mit sascha, steht aber noch offen ob das alles so hinhaut

die runde am nachmittag ist mir für nen freien tag viel zu spät,
vielleicht bekommen wir ja ne runde so um 10/10.30 hin, da es nachmittags regnen soll/wird vermutlich


----------



## shaun_baker (19. Mai 2009)

ich schließe mich der mehrheit an wegen donnerstag. ist ja nur ne halbe stunde fahrt nach hagen, mit dem auto!!!


----------



## apoptygma (19. Mai 2009)

@Christian

Prima, denn mir wäre früher mittlerweile auch lieber.

@icq ignorer
Wie gesagt, es lohnt sich für mich kaum, erst weit nach 5 in Dortmund morge aufzuschlagen. Sorry.

Bist Du denn mit Sascha überhaupt da angemeldet für Wuppertal? Da war doch Anmeldung erwünscht meine ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (19. Mai 2009)

dachte du wolltest ins bettchen????

man muss mir nur sagen wann und wo und ich versuche zu erscheinen. mein trinken ist eh morgen nix da ich kein taxi fahrer habe  toll wir spielen gegen ne brauerei fußball die bringen freibier mit und darf nicht


----------



## apoptygma (19. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> dachte du wolltest ins bettchen????
> 
> man muss mir nur sagen wann und wo und ich versuche zu erscheinen. mein trinken ist eh morgen nix da ich kein taxi fahrer habe  toll wir spielen gegen ne brauerei fußball die bringen freibier mit und darf nicht



Saufen macht eh stumpf inner Birne 

Jo, bin auch quasi fast....Frau muss ja auch noch ins Bad und so (ich weiss, ihr Typen kennt dat nicht) 

So, auf Wiesegehen!


----------



## shaun_baker (19. Mai 2009)

ach ja frauen machen sich ja noch bettfertig. das heißt bei uns männern schuhe aus und frau steht noch stundenlang im bad


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> ach ja frauen machen sich ja noch bettfertig. das heißt bei uns männern schuhe aus und frau steht noch stundenlang im bad


Ich darf auch vorm ins Bett gehen noch ins Bad, ich rasier mir ja auch die Beine...

Gruß Kai


----------



## shaun_baker (19. Mai 2009)

> Ich darf auch vorm ins Bett gehen noch ins Bad, ich rasier mir ja auch die Beine...


 

ähm ähm ich sag mal nix mehr


----------



## mistermoo (19. Mai 2009)

ja der kai ist ja auch pfeil>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>schnell den berg hoch, geringste reibung kann er damit gerne für sich in anspruch nehmen

ahso, das ht fährt sich schon ganz gut, etwas ungewohnt ist es schon wieder so ohne hinterteildämpfung, war ich doch jetzt schon so gewohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ja der kai ist ja auch pfeil>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>schnell den berg hoch, geringste reibung kann er damit gerne für sich in anspruch nehmen
> 
> ahso, das ht fährt sich schon ganz gut, etwas ungewohnt ist es schon wieder so ohne hinterteildämpfung, war ich doch jetzt schon so gewohnt


Richtig! Ich ordne einer guten Aerodynamik und nicht zuletzt der Gewichtsoptimierung halt alles unter 

Kai


----------



## mistermoo (19. Mai 2009)

wiegst du die haare nach dem rasieren auch schön?
und immer schön in den becher...
sollten dann noch becher für duisburg besorgen und ein paar zeitschriften

@martin
hast da noch einige von den diversen blättern auf dem klo rumliegen, aktuelle bitte, nicht die klassiker


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> wiegst du die haare nach dem rasieren auch schön?
> und immer schön in den becher...
> sollten dann noch becher für duisburg besorgen und ein paar zeitschriften


Ironie ist hier gerade extrem unangebracht, findest du nicht auch? 

Kai


----------



## mistermoo (19. Mai 2009)

also nach meiner ersten glatze habe ich das mit den haaren aufgegeben, fallen eh von alleine aus, bzw. grau werdens ja schon


----------



## apoptygma (20. Mai 2009)

Morgähn!

Hier ziehen schon wieder alle am Zaun in der Bude . Egal...In ein paar Stunden is WE *freu

@Kai: 
Lass Dich nicht ärgern und rocke Deutsch heute 

@Christian:
Tscha nu....mir gefällt das ausgesprochen gut, also rasierte Sportlerbeine. Am besten noch nen Tatoo drauf...geil. *Insider* Das ist eins der Dinge, die Steffem ma richitg gemacht hat 

@Jenz:
Und graue Haare auch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen 


apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai:
> Lass Dich nicht ärgern und rocke Deutsch heute


Na, ich versuch's 

Gruß Kai
P:S.: Bei mir ist heute noch nix mit WE


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Mai 2009)

wow, die touren mit sebastian sind einfach der hammer, wieder neuen geilen trail entdeckt. 

ok, für DONNERSTAG um 11 UHR an der ARALTANKSTELLE/PARKPLATZ in EILPE!!!!!

@die von außerhalb. 
 A45 ausf. HAGEN-SÜD-->Freilichtmuseum-->EILPER STR.-->ARALTANKE, dahinter der parkplatz treffen.

@wencke @jenz
wir fahren sonntag um 10 uhr richtung winterberg. seb. kommt um 10 zu mir dann können wir dich abholen, wären so um 10.15 bei dir. und was ist mit dir jens. habe nur noch einen platz frei, fähre nämlich am sonntag nur einen 4 sitzer  

UND ICH VERPASSE SCHON WIEDER FORMEL 1 FÜR EUCH!!!!!!!!!!

@SASCHA

hat man dich erschossen?????


----------



## mistermoo (20. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wow, die touren mit sebastian sind einfach der hammer, wieder neuen geilen trail entdeckt.
> 
> ok, für DONNERSTAG um 11 UHR an der ARALTANKSTELLE/PARKPLATZ in EILPE!!!!!
> 
> ...



sonntag um 10 wird knapp werden, donnerstag hört sich schon mal gut an, texte später mit SASCHA

den hats nicht erschossen, aber da die quali der BW-Fahrzeuge so gut ist, hat er wohl genug zu schrauben auf der übung....


----------



## apoptygma (20. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ok, für DONNERSTAG um 11 UHR an der ARALTANKSTELLE/PARKPLATZ in EILPE!!!!!
> 
> @die von außerhalb.
> A45 ausf. HAGEN-SÜD-->Freilichtmuseum-->EILPER STR.-->ARALTANKE, dahinter der parkplatz treffen.
> ...




Jo, 11 Uhr halten wir dann mal fest würd ich sagen.

10:15 Sonntag ebenfalls. Ich denk mal, jenz möchte auch mit und wird dann wohl ebenfalls zu der Zeit bei mir aufschlagen.

Sascha gehts gut, aber er hat ja da keinen Netzzugang Du Nase  Ich denk mal, das er heute Abend wieder an Bord ist 

Nochmal kurz für die Duisburger:

Ich gehe jetzt davon aus, das:

Kein Frühstück gewünscht wird (Kai wollte sie selbst verpflegen, anch Rücksprache mit Steffen grad, er auch, ich ebenfalls)

Nudelparty für Sascha, Jenz und Martin (6 Euronen pro Nase, ich leg das aus) mit uns am Samstagabend (Fahrer waren frei). Ansonsten is die Verpflegung da anne Wurstbuden etc. ausreichend, um nicht zu verhungern 

Alles weitere (Werkzeug, Ersatzteile etc. werden wir alles noch absprechen, damit wir nicht alles doppelt und dreifach mitschleppen), auch was den Aufbau am Freitag angeht (wo ich bei sein könnte, weil ich Urlaub habe)


----------



## apoptygma (20. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> sonntag um 10 wird knapp werden, donnerstag hört sich schon mal gut an, texte später mit SASCHA



Wieso knapp??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (20. Mai 2009)

weil ich samstag nach der arbeit zu meinen eltern hoch muss und dann sicherlich erst früh am sonntag morgen zurück fahre, will ja wenigstens noch mit meinen eltern frühstücken, so oft sehe ich die ja auch nicht

das problem ist da einfach meinen dad morgens raus zu bekommen, seit er rentner ist muss er ja nicht mehr früh raus und hält das auch so 

achso wegen aufbau duisburg, thomas und ich könnten auch am freitag, werde mir extra frei nehmen um da früh aufzuschlagen und zelt aufzubauen, liegen positionieren, zapfanlage aufzubauen (*grins*)


----------



## shaun_baker (20. Mai 2009)

seit ihr bekloppt morgen um 11 uhr!!!!!!!!
hmm muss ich mal sehen wie ich des mit nem kissen auf dem lenker hinbekomme.


----------



## mistermoo (20. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> seit ihr bekloppt morgen um 11 uhr!!!!!!!!
> hmm muss ich mal sehen wie ich des mit nem kissen auf dem lenker hinbekomme.



windschatten fahren und geduckte fahrposition sollten reichen...
augen zu und durch


----------



## shaun_baker (20. Mai 2009)

> windschatten fahren und geduckte fahrposition sollten reichen...
> augen zu und durch


 
ok ok 

darf ich den auch in meinem winnie puh schlafanzug mitfahren


----------



## mistermoo (20. Mai 2009)

der is aber ma nich so gut mit aerodynamik und so you know...

oder sitzt der etwa hauteng, mm ok wenn der noch aus deiner jugendzeit ist, könnte das hinhauen, quasi massgeschneidert dann, bildershirts sind ja wieder in, wencke wollte mir so nen assie äh assos-shirt vorschlagen mit ner muh drauf....

also wirklich, mit ner mumu drauf wäre ja noch gut gewesen aber ner muh nääää


----------



## shaun_baker (20. Mai 2009)

ey was soll das heißen aus meiner jugendzeit werd mal nicht frech so alt bin ich auch noch nicht stehe quasi in der blüte meines lebens 

hmm hauteng??? wird des ne fetisch-party morgen???


----------



## mistermoo (20. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> ey was soll das heißen aus meiner jugendzeit werd mal nicht frech so alt bin ich auch noch nicht stehe quasi in der blüte meines lebens
> 
> hmm hauteng??? wird des ne fetisch-party morgen???



dauerblüte... hehe

ne keine sorge, martin hat seine baggyshort an, ich nehme vermutlich die lila leggins und mein rosa tütü , bei den anderen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher


----------



## shaun_baker (20. Mai 2009)

welche aral tanke meint ihr die eilper str oder eppenhauser str???? nicht das ich an der falschen stehe in meinem winnie puh schlafanzug


----------



## mistermoo (20. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> welche aral tanke meint ihr die eilper str oder eppenhauser str???? nicht das ich an der falschen stehe in meinem winnie puh schlafanzug



wenn du von der A45 hagen süd runter fährst, über die lange talbrücke, am ende links abbiegen, die erste abfahrt runter richtung freilichtmuseum (ist ausgeschildert), nach ca. 1km kommt rechts ne aral kurz nach ner ampel, an der ampel kannste direkt rechts auf nen parkplatz, aldi und co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (20. Mai 2009)

ja dann weiß ich wo. hab nur gerade mein navi fertig gemacht für morgen


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Mai 2009)

und morgen geld nicht vergessen, kuchenmampfen  .....mit bierchen  

@jenz

wo wohnen deine eltern, mein dad ist auch in rente, und der ist immer so zw. 6-7 uhr wach 


nun zu tour morgen:

es geht rauf dann runter, dann rauf mit einigen trails die für manche  sind, und wiederum für andere  sind. und zum ende wird es den megatrail schlechthin geben, langsam und mit viel technik. 

ach ja zwischenstopp an der windmühle, so mache hier auch pünktlich heute gegen 12 uhr feierabend, weil ich vorher mit meiner simson die strecke abfahren muss


----------



## shaun_baker (20. Mai 2009)

> nun zu tour morgen:
> 
> es geht rauf dann runter, dann rauf mit einigen trails die für manche
> 
> ...


 

Ihr macht mir Mut man rauf runter wieder rauf können wir uns auf flach einigen??? bin doch anfänger. Kommt man mit Stützrädern durchs Gelände???


----------



## apoptygma (20. Mai 2009)

Sascha is schon aufm Rückweg, er lebt, es geht ihm gut, er sei die Ruhe selbst  (genau)

Jo, ich freu mich ohne Ende auf den Kuchen 

Fully geht mit, Dreckblech kommt dran 

Beine sind rasiert *haha

Und ich will NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUR RAUF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apoptygma (20. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Ihr macht mir Mut man rauf runter wieder rauf können wir uns auf flach einigen??? bin doch anfänger. Kommt man mit Stützrädern durchs Gelände???




Ich hoff einfach, das Martin das mit dem technischen Trails eher aus Spass gemeint hat, er weiss ja ansich, das das noch Neuland für Dich ist. Ich möcht ja auch nicht, das es wo scheppert.

Aber hab ma keine Befürchtung, hoch kommen immer alle


----------



## shaun_baker (20. Mai 2009)

ach darüber mach ich mir keinen kopf nur hab ich ja noch nen fußball tunier heute abend. und wie ich meine alten mitspieler kenne darf der jungspund die ganze laufarbeit machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (20. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Beine sind rasiert *haha




moderne mädchen rasieren sich nicht NUR die beine


----------



## mistermoo (20. Mai 2009)

ich sag jetzt mal nichts maddin, also doch die enduro einpacken für morgen


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Mai 2009)

isch habe hardtail, somit sind alle strecken hardtail tauglich.


----------



## mistermoo (20. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> isch habe hardtail, somit sind alle strecken hardtail tauglich.



isch habe rücken und waldautobahnschmalspurminimalschluppen drupp 
na ich werde mal sehen


----------



## apoptygma (20. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> moderne mädchen rasieren sich nicht NUR die beine




Ach Martin


----------



## apoptygma (20. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> isch habe rücken und waldautobahnschmalspurminimalschluppen drupp
> na ich werde mal sehen




Du hast manchmal nicht nur Rücken Schatzi......

Ich will nach Hause :-(


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Mai 2009)

gibt mir ein F
gibt mir ein E
gibt mir ein I
gibt mir ein E
gibt mir ein R
gibt mir ein A
gibt mir ein B
gibt mir ein E
gibt mir ein N
gibt mir ein D



genau, habe FEIERABEND!!!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> genau, habe FEIERABEND!!!!!!


Lass mich raten: inkl. langem Wochenende, bevor es dann in einen 2, ach, was rede ich, 3-wöchigen Urlaub geht, stimmt's? 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (20. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: inkl. langem Wochenende, bevor es dann in einen 2, ach, was rede ich, 3-wöchigen Urlaub geht, stimmt's?
> 
> Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (20. Mai 2009)

So ich bin weider da, worum gehts hier?? Fahren morgen also in eilpe soweit ich das gesehen habe?? Was ist da mit Nudelparty??



Aber gehe mal davon aus das Wencke mich aufklären wird So wie es geschrieben wurde.

Ja bin Heile geblieben auch wenn ich vor lauter...... mindestens 5 Jahre gealtert bin,.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Mai 2009)

@ Sascha
Willkommen zurück im Lande 
Worauf soll sich die Nudelparty schon beziehen du Banane? Na, auf Duisburg 
Aber hey, mach dir nix draus, ich habe auch die Übersicht verloren. Morgen wird eine Tour aus Eilpe gestartet, ja. Uhrzeit habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf, sorry. Ebenso startet morgen irgendwann eine Tour, die Uwe hier in den Thread getragen hat. Hier weiß ich leider gerade gar nix zu.
Uwe kann an der Tour verletzungsbedingt leider nicht teilnehmen.
Nun zu mir:
Mein Hund wurde am Sa. eingeschläfert, ich bin gerade mitten in der Prüfungswoche und habe mich in der Zwischenzeit für das Ruhrbike-Festival angemeldet.

Jetzt bist du mehr oder weniger im Bilde,
zumindest fällt mir spontan nicht mehr ein 

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (20. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So ich bin weider da, worum gehts hier?? Fahren morgen also in eilpe soweit ich das gesehen habe?? Was ist da mit Nudelparty??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hoi schrauberling 
ja eilpe steht um 11 morgen mittag an, sprich ich werde dich dann am besten abholen so gegen ca. 10.15 Uhr

nix nudeln morgen, kuchen! da du eh keine zeit hattest ausser dienstbier zu vernichten, um deine dollares unters volk zu bringen, bist mit kuchen ausgeben dran


----------



## sonic3105 (20. Mai 2009)

Abholen klingt gut, dann weiss ich schonmal bescheid, aber es wird für mich ne ruhige Runde, weil leicht erkältet und wie ihr wisst 1 1/2 Wochen Pause, .....

Was hat Uwe denn gemacht das er verletzt ist?? Doch nix schlimmes ,oder??


----------



## apoptygma (20. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber gehe mal davon aus das Wencke mich aufklären wird So wie es geschrieben wurde.



Ja, wird/tut sie 

Am Freitag- und Samtagabend in Duisburg beim 24er Rennen ist Nudelparty. Wir hatten überlegt, nur die Samstagsnudeln mitzunehmen. Für die Fahrer ist das umsonst. Die Betreuer/Externen müssen 6 Euro berappen. Ich werde mich darum kümmern, da ich denk, das Du auch Nudeln haben willst (wie ich drauf komme......grübel )

Und da ich sagte, das ich die Nudeln für die Betreuer übernehme, zahl ich das auch. Also unterm Strich, Du brauchst auch gar nix zu wissen, is eh alles entschieden ;-)

So, ich muss getz mnal langsam hier los, da ich noch was erledigen muss. Sitze getz seit 6 im Büro, langsam langst und langsam bekomm ich die Motten hier.....

Bis nachher Mal anner Homebase


----------



## apoptygma (20. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Abholen klingt gut, dann weiss ich schonmal bescheid, aber es wird für mich ne ruhige Runde, weil leicht erkältet und wie ihr wisst 1 1/2 Wochen Pause, .....
> 
> Was hat Uwe denn gemacht das er verletzt ist?? Doch nix schlimmes ,oder??




Leistenbruch. Für ihn ist wohl bis mind. Grafschaft Dunkeltuten. Also auch nicht in Wetter am Start.

Es wird sowieso ne ruhige Runde, da wir Zuwachs aus Castrop dabei haben und ich noch Muskelkater vom laufen habe *aber Hallo . Habs Laufen wieder angefangen, so aus ner Art Frust raus (so bin ich auch an neue Flurfarben gekommen)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (20. Mai 2009)

So ich werde am 26.05 operiert und laut Artzt nach ca 14 Tagen wieder anfangen radzufahren


----------



## seppel82 (20. Mai 2009)

Na dann viel glück. 14 Tage sind schon hart....


----------



## apoptygma (20. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> So ich werde am 26.05 operiert und laut Artzt nach ca 14 Tagen wieder anfangen radzufahren



Radzufahren und Radzufahren sind aber, so glaube ich, für Uwe und einen Arzt zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe? 

Toi Toi Toi für Dich....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (20. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Radzufahren und Radzufahren sind aber, so glaube ich, für Uwe und einen Arzt zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe?
> 
> Toi Toi Toi für Dich....



´Ganz langsammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (20. Mai 2009)

na hoffentlich bist du nicht gesetzlich versichert  man man man, was da an operationen gespart wird, ich erzähle es dir lieber nicht.

aber hey, 26.05 ist ein top tag, es wir schon schief gehen. 

und wenn du dann wieder gaaaaannnnnzzzzzz langsam anfangen wirst fahrrad zu fahren, kannst du ja immer mit uns mitfahren


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (20. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> na hoffentlich bist du nicht gesetzlich versichert  man man man, was da an operationen gespart wird, ich erzähle es dir lieber nicht.
> 
> aber hey, 26.05 ist ein top tag, es wir schon schief gehen.
> 
> und wenn du dann wieder gaaaaannnnnzzzzzz langsam anfangen wirst fahrrad zu fahren, kannst du ja immer mit uns mitfahren



Das werd ich dann machen (mit dem 14kg Soffa)!
Ich lass die OP ambulant machen aufschneiden Netz rein zutackern fertig.


----------



## sonic3105 (20. Mai 2009)

@Uwe
Oh man das tut mir leid, dann hoffen wir mal das alles gut geht und du schnell die alte Form wieder findest.
gerade mitten in der Saison ist sowas immer besonders ärgerlich.
GUTE BESSERUNG von meiner Seite

@jens
Stehe dann morgen pünktlich zur gesagten Zeit (10:15 UHR) unten zur Abholung bereit.
 YEAHHH endlich wieder Biken


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Mai 2009)

Allen einen wunderschönen guten Morgen, ich bin dann mal erster heute.

Wetter draussen sieht ja schonmal vielversprechend aus.


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Mai 2009)

zweiter


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Mai 2009)

Na dann sind wir ja schon zu Zweit hier . Grüß dich Maddin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

*gähn


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Mai 2009)

Ja Supi die dritte, Guten morgen Wencke

Ich hab gerade ein Grönemeyer Tick, meine Nachbarin hört bestimmt auch mit LOOL
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ns9rtVBEc&hl=de"]YouTube - Herbert GrÃ¶nemeyer - Musik nur, wenn sie laut ist[/ame]


----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

Mein Nachbar oben hatte um 7 Uhr auch nen Tick, Viva oder MTV oder war weiss ich aufdrehen 

Da war ich schon wieder gut dabei 

Kaffee!!!

Und

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh1FcBJaNeI"]YouTube - Metro Station - Shake it[/ame]

das zum wach werden


----------



## shaun_baker (21. Mai 2009)

> Ja Supi die dritte, Guten morgen Wencke
> 
> Ich hab gerade ein Grönemeyer Tick, meine Nachbarin hört bestimmt auch mit LOOL


 
Morgen man hätt gestern doch nicht noch in die Kneipe gehen sollen, aber der Duft von frisch gezapften war stärker. Man da bringt mich wer auf ne Idee mit dem Onkel HERBERT. CD´s suchen 
Nacht war aber nach dem Spiel doch recht ruhig bis auf derbe Wadenkrämpfe.


----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

Ach so...

Guten Morgen


----------



## mistermoo (21. Mai 2009)

mm bin zwar seit 6:45 auf aber wach, mmm nöö

und was ich zum wach werden höre entspricht keiner eurer vorstellungen für einen schlimmen tag....


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Mai 2009)

Und hier für dich damit du runter kommst und Wach wirst. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VzUPZ0heAU"]YouTube - Jason Mraz - "God Moves Through You"[/ame]


----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

SO, und damit mien Blutdruck nach dem ersten Kaffee noch weiter runter geht

DIES

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQeGn-BmFWU"]YouTube - Selig - Traumfenster[/ame]

Ein grenzgeniales neues Album von denen übrigens, was ich wohl grad im Begriff bin, auswendig zu lernen


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju9W3OUxgG4"]YouTube - Donna Lewis - I Love You Always Forever[/ame]

das höre ich


----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Und hier für dich damit du runter kommst und Wach wirst.




*lächel

Na kommt ja dem was ich grad hör nah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (21. Mai 2009)

Donna Lewis, wie Geil ist das denn??
Sauber Martin das war dann der Gute Laune Track


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Mai 2009)

der mann hat geschmack


----------



## mistermoo (21. Mai 2009)

das nicht so mein ding
so mach mich dann mal langsam los
sascha geh dir noch nen kaffee holen...


----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, das ich mir gerade an der Nummer mehr als leid gehört habe 

Wat zieh ich an gleich *grübel


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Mai 2009)

hat jemand ein paar kurze vernünftige handschuhe bei mir ist einer Futsch und ich hab kein bock mit winterhandschuhe.... HEUL


----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> hat jemand ein paar kurze vernünftige handschuhe bei mir ist einer Futsch und ich hab kein bock mit winterhandschuhe.... HEUL



Ich fürchte, in meine kurzen Pearlis wirste nicht reinpassen


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Mai 2009)

Ja das befürchte ich auch, naja muss ich wohl lang finger fahren. Kotz


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. Mai 2009)

Morgen!!!

ich wünsch euch eine schön, trockne Tour heute.


----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

Ups, ich hab noch ga nix gegessen *nöhl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Morgen!!!
> 
> ich wünsch euch eine schön, trockne Tour heute.



Hey Uwe.....

Och Mensch n Wir denken an Dich (und daran, das wir getz ma min. 2Wochen schneller fahren als Du )

Kopf hoch und geniess den Tag...


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Mai 2009)

so wieder zurück, 

hier die daten
14,1er schnitt
39,48 km auf
900hm glatt.


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Mai 2009)

Ja wir sind zurück, war wieder ne Super Runde und das böse Bulls hat geweint vor Glück . LOOL  

Danke schonmal an Martin für die tolle Strecke.


----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

Auch zurück...ich wollt zum Verrecken die 1000 HM noch voll machen und komme daher auf:

44.62 km, in 3:11, 14.02er Schnitt, 1005 HM

Super geile Runde, dank Martin!!!!!!  Dem Christian mal gezeigt, was MTB so ist . Inkl. Wasser, Matsch, Kampf, natürlich HÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHENMETERN!!!!! und kniffeligen Stellen 

Respekt an ihn, er hat super mitgehalten , der Rest kommt mit der Zeit von ganz allein.

Besten Kuchen anner Mühle, was will Frau mehr, als nen Nachmittag vom Allerfeinsten


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Mai 2009)

ich weiss was Frau mehr will, aber das wird nicht verraten........


----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ich weiss was Frau mehr will, aber das wird nicht verraten........



Weissu ga nich 

Aber ich getz grad....duschen, nachdem ich 3 Bilder inne Galerie gepackt habe, damit Du Dein neues Team-Trikot bewundern kanns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (21. Mai 2009)

sodele, super frisch nach der dusche, lecker wat zu essen gemacht und jetzt auffe couch...

so darf ein feiertag sein


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Mai 2009)

Super in Szene gesetzt, schöner kann man das Trikot kaum fotografieren.


Frisch werd ich mich wohl auch gleich mal machen


----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

Tscha nu, wir sind eben die Geilsten 

Und nu auch wieder sauber  Bier steht kalt...Hunger hab ich langsam...hm, mal sehen!


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Mai 2009)

Ja Hunger hab ich auch nur Sauber bin ich noch nicht, kann mich nicht entscheiden ob Duschen oder BAden. jetzt hab ich mir bedenk Zeit gegönnt und werde erst Nudeln machen.


----------



## shaun_baker (21. Mai 2009)

sooooooooooooooo nach dem ich bei der bekannten rausgeworfen wurde weil ich auf der couch eingepennt bin, hab ich mich mal unter die brause geschleppt. sitz nun mit nem kaffee und ner kippe  auf dem balkon genieße noch das wetter und warte das meine cordon bleus fertig sind. 



> Super geile Runde, dank Martin!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ääääähmm muss ich jetzt was dazu sagen??? ok mach ich mal ja fand die tour echt genial, waren nen paar geile ausblicke dabei. gerne wieder


----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> sooooooooooooooo nach dem ich bei der bekannten rausgeworfen wurde weil ich auf der couch eingepennt bin






Wie geil ist das denn


----------



## shaun_baker (21. Mai 2009)

ja sorry das meine schlafbekannten, bin da bisher immer eingepennt


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Mai 2009)

Zu Geil, ich bin nach dem Sport immer erstmal Hellwach.
Aber Okay jedem dasseine.


----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> ja sorry das meine schlafbekannten, bin da bisher immer eingepennt



Spannende Leute kennste 

Nee schön, das es Dir gefallen hat...wie gesagt, bist jederzeit Willkommen


----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Zu Geil, ich bin nach dem Sport immer erstmal Hellwach.
> Aber Okay jedem dasseine.



Ja erst ja, aber wenn ich dann langsam zur Ruhe komme, brauch ich auch ersma ne Stunde Heia...

Hm, und ich glaub, ich brauch getz ersma noch ne Runde....keine Ahnung...Hot Wings? Leider sind meine Haare noch nicht trocken, ich bin im Bademantel.....hm, schwierige SItuation, nur wennich hier gleich auf die Couch gehe, mach ich auch ersma Heia und komm heute Abend wieder nicht innen SChlaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (21. Mai 2009)

> Spannende Leute kennste


Na dann wartet mal ab bis ich von den richtigen trantüten erzähl


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ich bin im Bademantel.....hm, ......gleich auf die Couch ........ komm heute Abend wieder nicht





baden und duschen wird überbewertet


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Mai 2009)

@Christian
Schau mal hier
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/187089/cat/34
das war die Bremse von der wir gesprochen hatten.


----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> baden und duschen wird überbewertet



Immer diese aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene..... *lach

Bis später ma, ich bin auffe Couch!


----------



## shaun_baker (21. Mai 2009)

ok schau mal aber muss ich ja andere schaltung dann haben oder????


----------



## shaun_baker (21. Mai 2009)

> baden und duschen wird überbewertet


 
genau dreck antrocknen lassen, abkloppen und ne dose deo druff fertig


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> ok schau mal aber muss ich ja andere schaltung dann haben oder????



so wie ich das gesehen habe, ja. bei dir ist bremse und schaltung eine einheit.


----------



## astral67 (21. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> ok schau mal aber muss ich ja andere schaltung dann haben oder????



Hast Du kombinierte Schaltbremshebel? Falls ja, dann brauchst Du neue Schalthebel. Hast Du hinten 7 oder 8 Zahnräder? Dazu muss dann der neue Schalthebel passen. Oder Du kaufst Dir auch ein neues Schaltwerk für 9-fach Schaltung hinten. Dann brauchst Du aber auch ne neue Kassette (also das Paket mit den Zahnrädern) hinten. Dann wird auch ne neue Hinterradnabe oder ein komplettes neues Hinterrad fällig.

Mit nem neuen Radsatz könnte ich dienen. Den Rest gibts günstig auch hier im Bikemarkt.


----------



## shaun_baker (21. Mai 2009)

ok danke für die infos!!!!!!! 
aber brauch des geld erstmal für ander dinge, z.b meinen bums instandsetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (21. Mai 2009)

Hattest Du denn Probs mit Deinen Bremsen heute bei der Tour?

Alternativ zu Deinen kannste Dir entweder KoolStop Bremsbeläge oder Avid Single Digit 5 V-Brakes holen, wenn Deine nicht kraftvoll genug sind. 

Beides kostet unter 25 euro und dürfte die Bremsleistung deutlich verbessern. Die Avid Bremsen kannst Du auch mit Deinen Kombihebeln fahren.


----------



## shaun_baker (21. Mai 2009)

nö nicht des ich wüßte des ich nen prob mit der bremse hatte. nur irgendwie kamm des thema das man die leicht ändern kann daher der hinweis zu der bremse


----------



## astral67 (21. Mai 2009)

Leider kann man die eben nicht leicht ändern, sondern das zieht an Deinem Bike schon ne Menge mit sich. Dann lieber bei V-Brake bleiben und die einfach nur gut einstellen. Dann gehts auch mit der solange Du keine fiesen Dinge im Schlamm oder Regen treibst. Aber das Problem hättest Du dann ja mit der HS von Magura auch, wie halt bei allen Felgenbremsen.


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Mai 2009)

Fahren kann man mit fast jedem Mountainbike, nur ob und wie Komfortabel es ist ist die frage.
Eine Gute Bremse mit reserven macht einem aufjedenfall das Fahren angenehmer.


----------



## astral67 (21. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Fahren kann man mit fast jedem Mountainbike, nur ob und wie Komfortabel es ist ist die frage.
> Eine Gute Bremse mit reserven macht einem aufjedenfall das Fahren angenehmer.



Da bin ich ganz bei Dir. Nur, vielleicht lohnt dann eher auf ein besseres Bike hin zu sparen. Denn alles, was er jetzt ins Rincon steckt, wird er nie wieder los.


----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

Ich tippe eher drauf, das er sich bald eher Gedanken um ne neue Schaltung machen muss 

Aber das wurde ja zum Ende hin nach 1-2 Anmerkungen besser 

Frei nach dem Motto: "Schalten - nicht töten"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (21. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich tippe eher drauf, das er sich bald eher Gedanken um ne neue Schaltung machen muss
> 
> Aber das wurde ja zum Ende hin nach 1-2 Anmerkungen besser
> 
> Frei nach dem Motto: "Schalten - nicht töten"



Kann man denn mit dem Ding auch leise Schalten?


----------



## shaun_baker (21. Mai 2009)

öy ich hab auch gefühle


----------



## mistermoo (21. Mai 2009)

sagt einer der bei ner freundin einschläft .....


----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> sagt einer der bei ner freundin einschläft .....




Is mir aber auch schon passiert, aber da wars nen Tacken später  (und mir wurde Gott sei Dank kein Teelöffel Wasser ins Ohr.......)


----------



## apoptygma (21. Mai 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Kann man denn mit dem Ding auch leise Schalten?



Jup, konnte man(n)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen 

Ob es ein guter Morgen wird, wird sich erst noch rausstellen, aber ich hoffe es einfach. Es wäre einfach doof, wenn ich mal wieder durch Mathe ausgebremst würde.

Na ja, hoffen wir das Beste 
Bis später mal,
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgääääääähn 

Super gepennt, zwar zu kurz, aber egal. Es scheint die Sonne, ein, hoffentlich, schöner freier Tag liegt vor mir.

Kai, ich drück Dir soooooo die Daumen ja?

Endspurt!!!!

So...Kaffee!!


----------



## mistermoo (22. Mai 2009)

MORGÄÄÄÄÄNNNN................


3x war der jenz schon wach und hat sich wieder umgedreht, jetzt muss er doch aufstehen 

alles gute kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> MORGÄÄÄÄÄNNNN................
> 
> 
> 3x war der jenz schon wach und hat sich wieder umgedreht, jetzt muss er doch aufstehen
> ...



*Käffchen?

*rüberschieb

Mein Speichenmagnet is hin :-( Musst grad ma 2 neue bestellen, dann muss ich nich immer umbasteln...


----------



## eminem7905 (22. Mai 2009)

morgen, 

ich bin im büro, alleine!!!!!!!

aber ich haue spätestens um 12 uhr ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (22. Mai 2009)

morgen zusammen so kaffee fertig frisch geduscht und irgendwie immer noch fertig mit der welt


----------



## apoptygma (22. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> morgen zusammen so kaffee fertig frisch geduscht und irgendwie immer noch fertig mit der welt




Kopp hoch, rinn inne Klamotten, rauf aufs Rad und nen bissken Regenerieren von gestern

Ich sitz hier grad nen bissken auf heissen Kohlen, weil ich raus will, noch auf ne Meldung warte, das Auto noch weg muss, die Sonne so geil scheint..... *zappel


----------



## shaun_baker (22. Mai 2009)

> Kopp hoch, rinn inne Klamotten, rauf aufs Rad und nen bissken Regenerieren von gestern


 
das sagst du so leicht


----------



## apoptygma (22. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> das sagst du so leicht



Nee, das is leicht.

Rinn inne Klamotten, rauf aufs Rad, raus!

Denn zu Hause ändert sich grad mal genauso wenig wie draussen und draussen machste noch was sinvolles


----------



## sonic3105 (22. Mai 2009)

recht hat die Wencke, ab aufs Radel Christian.

Guten Morgen alle zusammen, 
Kai natürlich heute besonders, schaffst du schon drück dir die Daumen.

So jetzt schnell nen Kaffee und evben nen Müsli schlürfen und dann ab GA Runde drehen.Hoffe es Regnet nicht.......


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Bin wieder da, aber fragt besser nicht.
Die Gründe für das wahrscheinliche Versagen liegen auf der Hand, jetzt heißt es warten und einfach hoffen- bis 15.6. um 8:30Uhr! 
Dann kriege ich die Ergebnisse um die Ohren gehauen...

Euch allen schon mal ein schönes Wochenende,
Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (22. Mai 2009)

Oh man,
meist klappt es ja besser als man gedacht hat.
Hoffe einfach ma das das nun in deinem Fall auchso ist.
Kopfhoch und abwarten, wird schon werden.,
So ich amch mich jetzt mal aufs Rad. bis später dann.


----------



## Danboo (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

verfolge Euren Fred jetzt seit Anfang des Monats immer mal wieder und es liest sich, als seid Ihr auch immer mal wieder in der Umgebung Breckerfeld unterwegs (mein Homespot). Da ich jetzt seit gut fünf Wochen Dank Mc David Kniebandage wieder leidenschaftlich gerne auf dem MTB unterwegs bin, hab ich mich dann am 02.05. für ein Cube AMS entschieden und seit dem auch wieder gute 400km in unseren Wäldern, Steinbrüchen etc. absolviert. 

Würde mich freuen mit euch mal gemeinsam ne Runde zu drehen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja was von Eurer Seite in Richtung B-Feld & Umgebung (Das Ennepetal, Krägeloher Berg, Rüggeberg, Halver etc.). Ansonsten sollte ich Mitte kommender Woche auch wieder ein wenig flexibler sein, da dann hoffentlich meine Halterung fürs Auto da sein wird...

Greez,
Daniel


----------



## eminem7905 (22. Mai 2009)

hi, 
oh man da hast du dir ja mächtig viel müll reingezogen, respekt. 

also da du weißt wo unsere touren anfangen bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen. unsere tourhalbzeit verbringen wir meistens an der mühle oben bei euch. ich denke aber es wäre für uns kein problem mal ne tour oben in breckerfeld starten zu lassen. 

wie lang sind denn deine ausfahrten und wieviele HM legst du so bei einer tour zurück???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danboo (22. Mai 2009)

Meine Touren haben meist so 30-50 km mit einem Durchschnitt zwischen 13 & 15 kmh. Zu den Höhenmetern kann ich Dir net all zu viel sagen, da ich mich mit dem Thema Höhenmesser und GPS fürs MTB erstmalig auseinandersetze und derzeit noch auf der Suche nach dem passenden Equipment bin...

Greez,
Daniel


----------



## seppel82 (22. Mai 2009)

dürften in der gegend so um die 1000 hm sein...


----------



## sonic3105 (22. Mai 2009)

Ja das hört sich doch schonmal gut an, Wenn du ein Auto hast kannst du dein Rad ja zur Not auch rein packen .
Ansonsten müssen wir sehen wo die Touren starten, neue Leute sind immer Willkommen, also schliess dich ruhig mal an.

Ja meine GA Runde für heute ist beendet.
Auf dem Tacho stehen 74,86 km / 3:39:55 /Durchschnitt 20,42/Hm ca.500

Strecke war größtenteils Asphalt. 
Schwerte -Westhofen-Hohensyburg-Westhofen-Schwerte-Geisecke-Dellwig-Langschede-Menden (Stop und Shopping Tour)-Halingen-langschede-Dellwig-Geisecke-Schwerte(Stop bzw. Nahrungsaufnahme und Shoppingtour)-Westhofen-Ergste-Villigst(Zuhause)

Ja war ein gelungener Freitag mit ner sehr netten Runde und am ende neuen Handschuhen einem sehr leckerem Schnitzel mit Soße Hollandaise und Bratkartoffeln(ja ich hab den Salat nicht aufgegessen).
Dazu kam das ich glaub die Wencke mit dieser Tour glücklich gemacht habe den es kam ein Kopftuch für sie dabei rum(wie kann man nur sein Helm vergessen).....
Achja und nen trikot hat sie auch noch 
Da strahlt sie über beide Ohren.


----------



## apoptygma (22. Mai 2009)

Huhuuuuuuuu!

Von einem geilen tag zurück 

Ersma die Daten meiner quasi GA1/2 Runde mit Sascha:

74,30 Km, 3:50 Std., 19.33er, 602 Hm, Puls 137

Es war eine Shopping Tour (ja, ich habe im Eifer des Gefechtes meines Helm zu Hause vergessen, als ich das Rad ins Auto packte, um die Karre zum Kollegen wegen TÜV zu bringen) Wurd auch direkt von einem der Trailjunkz aus Menden geschimpft . Is mir ja noch nie passiert.

Sonst hat Sascha alles gesagt. Er hat Shopping-Berater gespielt, so bin ich wieder an nen neues Trikot gekommen. Dazu kam heute mein geschossenes Ebay-Trikot, meine Protective Windjacke und die neuen Handschuhe, die ich günstig bei boc24 erstanden habe.

Und.......ich bekomme noch 60 Euro vonne Stadtwerke wieder 

Jetzt ersma duschen.....


----------



## apoptygma (22. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> einem sehr leckerem Schnitzel mit Soße Hollandaise und Bratkartoffeln(ja ich hab den Salat nicht aufgegessen).
> Dazu kam das ich glaub die Wencke mit dieser Tour glücklich gemacht habe den es kam ein Kopftuch für sie dabei rum(wie kann man nur sein Helm vergessen).....
> Achja und nen trikot hat sie auch noch
> Da strahlt sie über beide Ohren.




Mich hat in erster Linie meine bezaubernde Begleitung glücklich gemacht , das Shoppen hat halt nur meinen Puls hochgetrieben.

Ahso, ich hatte Schnitzel mit Spargel und Hollandaise und Salat, dazu Cajuns *yummie


----------



## apoptygma (22. Mai 2009)

Danboo schrieb:


> Meine Touren haben meist so 30-50 km mit einem Durchschnitt zwischen 13 & 15 kmh. Zu den Höhenmetern kann ich Dir net all zu viel sagen, da ich mich mit dem Thema Höhenmesser und GPS fürs MTB erstmalig auseinandersetze und derzeit noch auf der Suche nach dem passenden Equipment bin...
> 
> Greez,
> Daniel



Kein Ding....mitkommen 

Passt genau in unser Beuteschema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (22. Mai 2009)

find ich ja echt lustig. angefangen hats mit 3-4 leuten, glaub ich...


----------



## sonic3105 (22. Mai 2009)

Ja und mit der Zeit werden es garantiert noch mehr, es macht halt mehr Spass mit mehreren zu fahren und so lernt man auch nach und nach andere Strecken kennen.
Und da wir ja alle recht umgänglich sind und aus Spass fahren und eigentlich immer ne Lustige gute Stimmung herscht passt das doch alles recht gut zusammen.


----------



## mistermoo (22. Mai 2009)

ich glaub wir brauchen bald nen mannschaftsbus

martin dein part, schau mal bei deinem nächsten stadtbummel nach einem fahrschemmel in gewisser größe...


----------



## seppel82 (22. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja und mit der Zeit werden es garantiert noch mehr, es macht halt mehr Spass mit mehreren zu fahren und so lernt man auch nach und nach andere Strecken kennen.
> Und da wir ja alle recht umgänglich sind und aus Spass fahren und eigentlich immer ne Lustige gute Stimmung herscht passt das doch alles recht gut zusammen.


 
das unterschreibe ich


----------



## apoptygma (22. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> das unterschreibe ich



Ich auch 

Oder um es wieder mal zu sagen, ihr seid die Geilsten 

Und wenn alle bald mal aus ihren Termingechichten raus sind und mehr Zeit haben

Seb, Kai, Fabi.......

Ja, und wir haben ansich zu 4 angefangen 

Von Kai und mir, auf danach Kai und Seb, danach Kai, Seb, Martin und ich, dann kam der Jenz mir eines Tages zugelaufen, dann der Fabi uns allen und der Thomas wurd mitgebracht, dann fand ich den Sascha allein im Schwerter Fred (man..bin ich ne Sozialmaus) 

Is schon klasse, wie sich das so entwickelt hat, ne Kai???


----------



## eminem7905 (22. Mai 2009)

lol, sascha aus dem wald geholt 


wir brauchen aber noch mädels!!!!! so um die 25


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Is schon klasse, wie sich das so entwickelt hat, ne Kai???


Hast aber ein paar Leutchen vergessen, wa?  Aber der "harte Kern" taucht auf, das ist richtig
Aber ansich ist es wirklich klasse, wie schnell sich aus einem unscheinbaren Thread (ich/wir suche(n) für den Winter Mitfahrer aus der Gegend  ) der geilste Thread im weiten Rund entwickelt hat 
Dass es so kommen würde, konnte keiner ahnen 

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall großartig und ich freue mich schon darauf, wieder nicht mehr allein durchs Land ziehen zu müssen.

Sach mal Martin, wie machen wir das mit der Vorbereitung auf Wetter? Langsam wird es Zeit  Gibt ja noch eine Menge zu tun bis dahin 

Gruß Kai
P:S.: Das Rennen in Wetter entscheidet maßgeblich über eine aktive Rennteilnahme im September in Hagen...


----------



## apoptygma (22. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> lol, sascha aus dem wald geholt
> 
> 
> wir brauchen aber noch mädels!!!!! so um die 25




Solltest Du nicht besser ersma mit nem Haustier anfangen?? 

Und, Du wirst 30 mein Guter....was will ne 25-jährige mit son nem alten Sack ohne Haustier?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2009)

Martin, für wen suchst du eine Frau Mitte 20?  

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. Mai 2009)

Ahjo....Sonntag bleibt bei 10:15 bei mir?

@Kai:
Vielleicht, wenn du ja magst, frag Fabi mal, ob er ggf. Sonntag fahren will. Ich meine sowas gehört zu haben, das er am WE vielleicht gern raus wollte.

Wir sind ja getz ersma so verblieben, das Martin, Seb, Sascha und ich nach WB düsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai:
> Vielleicht, wenn du ja magst, frag Fabi mal, ob er ggf. Sonntag fahren will. Ich meine sowas gehört zu haben, das er am WE vielleicht gern raus wollte.


Schaun mer mal.
Aber ansich hatte ich vor, allein zu fahren.
Na ja, son Fabian kann man immer mal noch mitnehmen 
Muss mal schauen, was er so geplant hat für Sonntag 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Schaun mer mal.
> Aber ansich hatte ich vor, allein zu fahren.
> Na ja, son Fabian kann man immer mal noch mitnehmen
> Muss mal schauen, was er so geplant hat für Sonntag
> ...



Frag ihn halt mal, vielleicht würd er sich freuen. Er muss ja auch langsam für Wetter loslegen


----------



## sonic3105 (22. Mai 2009)

Wetter?? Startet martin da auch oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden??
Für Hagen bin ich wohl gemeldet, aber Wetter trau ich mich nicht ran.
denke ich bin auf über 50 Km mit dem profil einfach zu Langsam


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wetter?? Startet martin da auch oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden??
> Für Hagen bin ich wohl gemeldet, aber Wetter trau ich mich nicht ran.
> denke ich bin auf über 50 Km mit dem profil einfach zu Langsam


Nee, Martin startet meines Wissens nicht in Wetter.
Aber es sind in Wetter doch nur 48km 
Kommste zum Gucken? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (22. Mai 2009)

Kai das jawohl Ehrensache.

Eventuell melde ich mich ja auch noch, erstmal abwarten wie sich mein Trainingsstand so entwickelt.
Werde morgen erstmal den neuen Radcomputer kaufen und dann mal schauen wo meine Pulsbereiche so liegen *FREU*

Ja ein wenig Frauen anteil wäre sicher Super, aber das mit Mountainbiken ja immer sone sache viele gibt es da ja anscheinend nicht oder sie wollen wohl nicht mit uns fahren.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Kai das jawohl Ehrensache.
> 
> Eventuell melde ich mich ja auch noch, erstmal abwarten wie sich mein Trainingsstand so entwickelt.
> Werde morgen erstmal den neuen Radcomputer kaufen und dann mal schauen wo meine Pulsbereiche so liegen *FREU*
> ...


Das klingt supi 

Wenn du selbst mitfährst, wäre das natürlich noch viel besser 

Ich werde noch mal einen Versuch starten, den Frauenanteil zu erhöhen. Dann müsst ihr aber auch schön lieb sein, hört ihr? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (22. Mai 2009)

Sind wir doch immer, oder

Wencke sag doch auch mal was


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Sind wir doch immer, oder
> Wencke sag doch auch mal was


Natürlich! 
Ich weiß auch nicht, welche innere Stimme mich zu dieser Aussage hat hinreißen lassen. Es war dumm von mir und ich bitte Vielmals um Verzeihung 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Sind wir doch immer, oder
> 
> Wencke sag doch auch mal was



Wir sind was???

*dummguck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (22. Mai 2009)

Ach so....lieb!

Ja, ich bin lieb.


----------



## sonic3105 (22. Mai 2009)

Du warst heut garnicht Lieb du bist ohne Helm gefahren und dann ahst noch überholt trotz gegenverkehr. Ehh oder war ich das ????
ich bin aber auch ein Schlingel


----------



## apoptygma (22. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Du warst heut garnicht Lieb du bist ohne Helm gefahren und dann ahst noch überholt trotz gegenverkehr. Ehh oder war ich das ????
> ich bin aber auch ein Schlingel





Ja, einige da waren heute leicht


----------



## sonic3105 (22. Mai 2009)

Ja vorallem waren die Leute heute völlig unetspannt ob die noch alle voll waren vom vatertag??


----------



## Danboo (22. Mai 2009)

Na mal ganz herzlichen Dank für die vielen netten Worte zum Einstieg... 

Sobald mein neues Fahrradträgersystem am Start ist, bin ich erst mal so richtig flexibel. Mein fahrbarer Untersatz ist nicht unbedingt geeignet um ständig das demontierte Bike zu schlucken. Außerdem möchte dieses Jahr u.a. noch den Rothaarsteig abklappern und evtl. die Gegend um Füssen unsicher machen. Obendrein wird das Areal um den Homespot auch irgendwann einmal zu eintönig, also muss hin & wieder ein wenig Abwechslung her. 

Ein wenig Bange macht Ihr mir allerdings ja schon, denn wenn Ihr ständig auf Wettkämpfen unterwegs seid, dann müsst Ihr ja schon reichlich zügig auf Achse sein...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Mai 2009)

Danboo schrieb:


> Ein wenig Bange macht Ihr mir allerdings ja schon, denn wenn Ihr ständig auf Wettkämpfen unterwegs seid, dann müsst Ihr ja schon reichlich zügig auf Achse sein...


Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass ich nix schlimmer finde, als oben am Berg auf diese ganzen, elendigen Nachzügler zu warten 
Mach dir darüber mal keinen Kopp und schließ dich uns einfach mal an. Wirst schon auf deine Kosten komen, denke ich 

Willkommen also 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Warum nicht mit Bike zum Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (23. Mai 2009)

ach keine Bange,auf Touren wird das tempo nie so hoch angesetzt ausser Uwe.... aber lassen wir das LAch.
nee im Ernst es ist noch keiner verloren gegangen und frag mal den Christain der ist auch Super mitgekommen und fährt glaub auch noch nicht alt solange. 
Also wie schon erwähnt einfach mitkommen Spass haben und dann fährst du sicher öfter mit.
Und dann zeigt dir der Martin auch die Richtig tollen wege in deinem Home spot LAch


----------



## seppel82 (23. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Martin, für wen suchst du eine Frau Mitte 20?
> 
> Kai


  für mich


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> für mich


An dich habe ich sogar gedacht, als ich das schrieb 
Martin ist ja bald zu alt für solch "junges Gemüse"... *duck*

Gruß Kai


----------



## Danboo (23. Mai 2009)

Er war stets bemüht...  

Wird schon passen, Ihr scheint ja wirklich eine sehr lockere, spaßige und soziale Truppe zu sein. Sollte also dank meiner mittlerweile freigeblasenen ex- Raucherlunge, der Mc David Kniebandage, dem neuen Bike und der wöchentlich immer besser werdenden Kondition schon funzen...


----------



## mistermoo (23. Mai 2009)

junges gemüse mm lecker, wo wann jetzt will nicht warten...

bin ich zu alt für sowas *nachdenkt* nein

somit immer her damit 

warum bin ich eigentlich noch immer wach *2te nachdenk phase* egal

junges gemüse war schuld... ts ts ts sowas aber auch


----------



## apoptygma (23. Mai 2009)

@jenz:
Das nennt man ist in Deinem Alter senile Bettflucht 

@Daniel:
Ach was, für die meisten ist das die erste Wettkampfsaison jetzt. Keine Angst. Ich hätte auch nie gedacht, das man mit so wenig "intensivem" Training manchmal doch schon nicht mehr Letzter wird und keine von uns hat getz übermässig trainiert (nehmen wir Kai mal raus) 

@All
Guten Morgen! Hab Kopfau (ja Sascha, ich trink gerade schon genug uhd hab ne Pulle Wasser hier stehen )


----------



## tommi1223 (23. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen, naja so Gut ist der für mich zumindest nich . Schönes Wetter draußen und ich bin krank, die Frauen wo ich so kenn haben alle einen (ok mehr als einen) an der Waffel, bzw garkeinen Schrank wo Tassen fehlen könnten.Ich bin gerade mal sowas von demotiviert/lust und antriebslos das geht garnicht mehr.Naja immer hin hab ich die Fingers vom Alkohol gelassen, wenigstens einer der in der Lage ist sich zu ändern.Werd mich gleich mit Musik auffe Ohren irgendwo inne Sonne legen und versuchen die Denke mal abzuschalten.


gruß tommi


----------



## apoptygma (23. Mai 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> Naja immer hin hab ich die Fingers vom Alkohol gelassen, wenigstens einer der in der Lage ist sich zu ändern.Werd mich gleich mit Musik auffe Ohren irgendwo inne Sonne legen und versuchen die Denke mal abzuschalten.
> 
> 
> gruß tommi






So sollte das auch versucht werden.

Ich hau mich auch nochma hin, zu meinem Kopfweh ist noch Übelkeit zugekommen.....keine Ahnung, was grad los ist :-(

Bis später!


----------



## shaun_baker (23. Mai 2009)

> Ein wenig Bange macht Ihr mir allerdings ja schon, denn wenn Ihr ständig auf Wettkämpfen unterwegs seid, dann müsst Ihr ja schon reichlich zügig auf Achse sein...


 


> und frag mal den Christain der ist auch Super mitgekommen und fährt glaub auch noch nicht alt solange.


 

Aber nur weil die Lunge gut gepflastert war mit Teer  So Kaffee leer, Trikot an, Schal um und ab in die Kurve.

ZEIG MIR DEN PLATZ IN DER KURVE WO ALLLE SCHALKER ZUSAMMEN STEHEN


----------



## sonic3105 (23. Mai 2009)

Wieso der Platz wo die Schalker stehen? Der ist dort wo die riesen Wasser Pfütze ist, weil sie wieder geheult haben weil es doch nix mit dem Uefa Cup wird. LOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Guten Morgen zusammen,
och Wencki das aber blöde mit dem Kopf, 
dann mal gute Besserung und hoffe doch das es dir gleich wieder besser geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (23. Mai 2009)

So und dann gehen wir Musik mässig auch mal wieder in eine ganz andere Richtung.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap8_HIdJl8Q&hl=de"]YouTube - Ras Gabriel - Ich wÃ¼nsch euch GlÃ¼ck[/ame]


----------



## seppel82 (23. Mai 2009)

möcht auch was beitragen
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8gkcXwbHpA"]YouTube - Foo Fighters - Pretender[/ame]


----------



## apoptygma (23. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> möcht auch was beitragen[/url]



Der beste Beitrag bis getz 

Ich habe grad keine Ahnung was es ist, aber mir gehts mal sehr bescheiden :-(, und das wo ich eigentlich schon längst wieder raus sein wollte....


----------



## seppel82 (23. Mai 2009)

Der Frontmann war vorher bei Nirvana Schlagzeuger...


----------



## apoptygma (23. Mai 2009)

Und mein Beitrag für heute:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFkzRNyygfk&feature=related"]YouTube - Radiohead - Creep[/ame]


----------



## seppel82 (23. Mai 2009)

noch nen Klassiker 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuTVKO0RScI"]YouTube - Stiltskin-Inside (Original video)[/ame]


----------



## eminem7905 (23. Mai 2009)

morgen, jup sowas höre ich auch 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejxFeS47OZ8"]YouTube - Chris de Burgh - Lady in Red 1996[/ame]


----------



## nope 75 (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo an Alle, ich lese schon eine ganze weile bei Euch mit. Und wollte auch immer mal bei einer Tour mitfahren. Jetzt sieht es so aus als ob Heute keiner Unterwegs ist und da habe ich mir Überlegt eine Tour in Witten zu fahren die ich kenne, und wollte fragen ob jemand noch kurzfristig Zeit und Lust hat mit mir die Tour zu fahren. http://gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=xnmkrsrfzuvhfnrq
Ich wollte so um 14-14:15 auf dem Parkplatz vom Gästehaus der Uni Dortmund aufschlagen. 

Gruß nope75


----------



## sonic3105 (23. Mai 2009)

Sorry , zuspät gelesen.
Ein andermal sicher gern, oder du schliesst dich einfach mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (23. Mai 2009)

Meldung:

Ganz langsam kommt wieder leben in meinen Körper....zumindest nen wenig.

Ich merke, das ich Hunger bekomme, die Übelkeit is weg (danke MCP) und die Ibus sind drin geblieben.....nu hoff ich, das in ner Stunde ca. der Zauber hier vorbei is nud das Kopfweh langsam weg geht....ich würde sagen, es war ne 1a Migräne , das war lange her getz.....

Laufen kann ich mir zumindest heute abschminken


----------



## seppel82 (23. Mai 2009)

Wieder da !!
Nette kleine Solorunde...
Start am Stadtgarten (Kai weiß wo das ist) dann rauf Richtung Trail. Von dort aus zur Hinnenwiese mit kurzem Bierstop und dann weiter Richtung Flugplatz. Wieder Trail zur Talsperre und über Schleichwege gen Heimat  

zu den Daten: 
Kilometer: keine Ahnung (ca.15-20 schätz ich)
Km/h: Rauf-langsam
Runter-schnell^^
hm: gefühlte 50000 (wohl eher 800 oder so)
Puls: noch da


----------



## sonic3105 (23. Mai 2009)

So der Rox ist angebaut und mit den Funktionen hab ich mich im groben vertraut gemacht.
Muss sagen bisher sehr Zufrieden mit dem neuen Bikecomputer
Hoffe das bleibt nach den ersten Ausfahrten auch so.

Sebastian warum fährst denn du alleine?? keine Lust mehr auf uns??

So jetzt ab anch dortmund und dann heut Abend ins Kino.
Sehen uns Spätestens morgen.


----------



## apoptygma (23. Mai 2009)

Ich hoff ma, das bleibt so alles mit morgen um 10:15 Uhr hier?

Ich bin auch raus für heute ersma


----------



## nope 75 (23. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Sorry , zuspät gelesen.
> Ein andermal sicher gern, oder du schliesst dich einfach mal an.



Ich war ja auch spät dran, macht nichts. Auf jeden fall, muss nur alles passen ( zeit und so ).

Bin die Tour nur halb gefahren, aber ich habe zwei Wege wieder Erschliessen können die nach Kyrill nicht mehr zu gebrauchen waren.
DST:   27,61
HM:       613
TM:  1:33:00
Wahr richtig G**L alles schön Trocken mit fiel Grip.
Und das alleralleraller Beste, als ich nach Hause gekommen bin gab es leckeren noch lauwarmen Rhabarberkuchen ( so zwei Stückchen ).

Also bis die Tage, ich hoffe das ich es irgendwann zu Euch schaffe.

Gruß nope75


----------



## eminem7905 (23. Mai 2009)

so auch wieder da, 25 km mit 20er schnitt mit 324hm.

kino, welche film, hätte auch mal wieder bock aufs kino. 

ja es bleibt bei mirgen, seb. kommt um zehn zu mir und euch hole ich um 10.15 ab, bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (23. Mai 2009)

quatsch. war halt aus zeitlichen gründen das einzig mögliche. musste schon um 1600 in gevelsberg sein. das is bei touren mit euch immer so ne sache. für 2 stündchen lohnt sich ja nicht....


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

So, ma wieder am Start hier!

Nach ner neuen Laufhose und Illuminati (sehr geil der Film) wieder anner Homebase, freu mich auf morgen und trink getz noch nen Kaffee


----------



## sonic3105 (24. Mai 2009)

jep Film war Iluminati und ich muss sagen das freuen auf diesen Film hat sich gelohnt.
Ja ich habe über ein Jahr drauf gewartet.

ich werd jetzt schlafen damit ich gleich auch pünktlich bin.
Gutes Nächtle


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

Nach fast 2 Std. "rumdösen" im Bett stelle ich grad fest, ich kann nicht schlafen 

Es ist zu warm draussen, keine Ahnung.

Daher dachte ich, guck Dich ma kurz hier um, ob ggf, noch jemand schlaflos rumgeistert, is aber nich...also mach ich mir getz die Glotze an und hoff, das ich wenigstens noch 2-3 Std. Schlaf erwische.


----------



## sonic3105 (24. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen, 
so ich bin dann auch mal weider auf. jetzt schnell nen Kaffee und dann Duschen.
Juhu dann gehts nach Winterberg.


----------



## Danboo (24. Mai 2009)

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß in Winterberg 

Ich für meinen Teil werde heute ne VFR Auszeit einlegen. Bin gestern mit meiner besseren Hälfte (MTB Newbie) B-Feld  Ennepetal  Halver  Nye  Bever  Rade  Ennepetal  B-Feld. Demnach 45 gemächliche km aber mit herrlicher Landschaft, ein paar klasse neuen Trails und bestem Wetter, genial... 

Greez,
Daniel


----------



## sonic3105 (24. Mai 2009)

Das hört sich doch nach ner Super Runde an.
Dann dir viel Spass bei deinem Fahrrad freien Tag.
Geniess das wetter und den Sonntag.


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

*gääääääääääääääääähn

Duschen, Kaffee....Frühstück später!

Bis gleich


----------



## shaun_baker (24. Mai 2009)

Hmm ******* Bundesligalose Zeit  
SO Kaffee trinken, ne Kippe rauchen, Bike auf den Meri und ab nach Bochum einmal die Erzbahntrasse lang, Mittagessen bei den Eltern und dann ab auf den Balkon.


----------



## sonic3105 (24. Mai 2009)

Ab nach hagen und auf Maddin warten..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

Ab nach draussen und auf Sascha warten um auf Martin zu warten


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

Erste!!! 

Ein sehr geiler Tag neigt sich dem Ende zu. Durch die Hölle der testosterongeschwängerten Begleitung gehend verbrachte ich einen tollen Tag bei den Dirt-Masters in Winterberg.

Natürlich is nen neues Trikot bei rumgekommen 

Super Expo sei dank....und danke an meine netten Begleitungen Sascha, Seb und Martin. War ein schöner Tag!!! 

Hm, da ich den Rückweg nahezu verpennt habe...was mach ich getz? *grübel


----------



## shaun_baker (24. Mai 2009)

Toll 2. Liga nun auch vorbei  und keine WM oder EM diese Jahr auf die man sich freuen kann  
hmm schaun wir mal wie ich des sommerloch überstehe


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Toll 2. Liga nun auch vorbei  und keine WM oder EM diese Jahr auf die man sich freuen kann
> hmm schaun wir mal wie ich des sommerloch überstehe



Sport, Sport, Sport!

Jeden Tag aufs Bike und am Sommerende biste fit wie Hulle


----------



## shaun_baker (24. Mai 2009)

> Sport, Sport, Sport!
> 
> Jeden Tag aufs Bike und am Sommerende biste fit wie Hulle


 
Dachte eigentlich ich tue was für meine Figur, essen, essen, essen und den Bierbauch in die Sonne knallen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Mai 2009)

Halloooo...
Thema heute:
Alte Schinken, die mir wieder in den Sinn kamen... 


apoptygma schrieb:


> (nehmen wir Kai mal raus)


Wollte dir nur kurz eben mitteilen, dass ich die Dinge anders sehe als du 
Aber ich denke, dass du das weißt.

Nicht ganz grundlos verkünde ich im selben Atemzug, dass ich heute meinen 3.000. Kilometer dieses Jahr gefahren bin. Gebraucht habe ich dafür 141:44h

@ shaun baker
Die Frage, wie du das Sommerloch füllen kannst, ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder? 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Gibt es Fotos von heute?


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Halloooo...
> Thema heute:
> Alte Schinken, die mir wieder in den Sinn kamen...
> P.S.: Gibt es Fotos von heute?




Ja, aber lohnen bei mir nicht wirklich, ich pack die gleich eben on. Zwei Northshore-Jumper  und 2 Landschaftsbilder


----------



## shaun_baker (24. Mai 2009)

> @ shaun baker
> Die Frage, wie du das Sommerloch füllen kannst, ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?


 
willst ne ehrliche Antwort darauf??? 

Also 
1. ich such mal in meinem Handy die Nummer vom Kaiser Beckenbauer da muss doch was gehen mit ner WM oder EM und wenn es der Fritz Walter Gedächnis Cup ist.
2. ich fliege nach MALLE pack weiße socken und sandalen ein und mische die insel uff.
3. ich versuche sport zu machen.

wobei punkt 1 und 2 nicht so schweißtreibend sind


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> willst ne ehrliche Antwort darauf???
> Also
> 1. ich such mal in meinem Handy die Nummer vom Kaiser Beckenbauer da muss doch was gehen mit ner WM oder EM und wenn es der Fritz Walter Gedächnis Cup ist.
> 2. ich fliege nach MALLE pack weiße socken und sandalen ein und mische die insel uff.
> ...


Ehrliche Antwort? Nee, ich find es toll von vorne bis hinten verarscht zu werden! 
Zu 1: Ja, der Kaiser sollte das eigentlich hinkriegen, doch noch spontan eine EM oder WM auf die Beine zu stellen
Zu 2: Flug ist gestrichen, du hast ja ein Giant ("Anthem fahren ist wie wennze fliechst, nur schöner"; Sollte doch fürs Rincon auch gelten) 
Zu 3: hätte sich damit fürs Erste erledigt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (24. Mai 2009)

> Zu 2: Flug ist gestrichen, du hast ja ein Giant ("Anthem fahren ist wie wennze fliechst, nur schöner"; Sollte doch fürs Rincon auch gelten)


 
und ich kann übers wasser laufen


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Mai 2009)

ja es gibt lustige "wencke pennt im auto foddos" 

due tourdaten

246km auf ca. 4500hm mit etwa 98er schnitt  
topspeed während wencke geschlafen hat 235km/h 

hat echt spaß gemacht mit euch, und wir haben unsere fangemeinde getroffen. und boh die wege dort im bikepark, allererst sahne.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> und ich kann übers wasser laufen


Gut, ist ein Argument.
Aber auf der anderen Seite hast du auch viele Kilometer Zeit Schwung zu holen 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja es gibt lustige "wencke pennt im auto foddos"
> 
> due tourdaten
> 
> ...



Hallo?

Ich warne Dich 

Schlimm genug das.....

235??????????????????????????????????????

Haste ne Macke?????

*grml


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

P.S.
Du weisst genau wie allergisch ich auf Bilder reagier, die einfach so geschossen werden... :-(


----------



## seppel82 (24. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (24. Mai 2009)

ich bin gefahren , es bleiben noch 2 über


----------



## seppel82 (24. Mai 2009)

war echt nen geiler tag. nächstes jahr kommt die fortsetzung


----------



## seppel82 (24. Mai 2009)

schwein gehabt. mein bremshebel lässt sich relativ einfach austauschen. jetzt muss ich nur noch nen neuen finden...


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

*Sebastian böse anguck

Hm?????

Aber ich bin getz fit, noch ne Runde Biken heute???


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> war echt nen geiler tag. nächstes jahr kommt die fortsetzung



Ja, es war nen geiler Tag...also macht ihn getz nicht kaputt!!!! 

Hab Euch trotzdem lieb


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Mai 2009)

wir dich auch 

apropos schnell fahren, schau dir mal an wann sascha heute morgen gepostet hat, um 9:48 und ich war um 10:10 da, da hat er ein höllentempo hingelegt, fast unmöglich in dieser zeit


----------



## sonic3105 (24. Mai 2009)

Bin dann auch Zuhause....
Was meine Zeit war ganz Human und Locker gefahren, hab es ja nicht soweit.

Ja unsere Fan- Gemeinde kann sich hier mal zu Wort melden und ihre Namen preisgeben damit wir auch wissen wer wer ist.Und vorallem kann mand as dann auch mal zwecks gemeinsamer Touren besprechen.

Wencke hat sowas von gepennt im Auto.


----------



## seppel82 (24. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, es war nen geiler Tag...also macht ihn getz nicht kaputt!!!!
> 
> Hab Euch trotzdem lieb


 
will jetzt nicht behaupten, du würdest falsch liegen...aber warum kommste sofort auf mich??


----------



## sonic3105 (24. Mai 2009)

Ja wo sind denn nun die Fotos,,,,,
Wencke Schlaf fotos 
Northshore Fotos


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> will jetzt nicht behaupten, du würdest falsch liegen...aber warum kommste sofort auf mich??




Siehe Studi-Message-Log


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (24. Mai 2009)

da steht nichts von 

wegen dem kuchen, also 1x diesen dunkelen kuchen, gibt es sonst noch was was du empfehlen kannst????


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja wo sind denn nun die Fotos,,,,,
> Wencke Schlaf fotos
> Northshore Fotos


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> da steht nichts von
> 
> wegen dem kuchen, also 1x diesen dunkelen kuchen, gibt es sonst noch was was du empfehlen kannst????



Seb und ich haben unseren eigenen, der geht Euch nix an


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja wo sind denn nun die Fotos,,,,,
> Wencke Schlaf fotos
> Northshore Fotos



wir machen hier ne auktion, wer bittet von den "mitlesern" am meisten


----------



## seppel82 (24. Mai 2009)

lad ich die woche über hoch. dauert immer ewigkeiten mit dem handy...das schlaffoto halt ich erstmal, zwecks eventueller erpressung, zurück


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> lad ich die woche über hoch. dauert immer ewigkeiten mit dem handy...das schlaffoto halt ich erstmal, zwecks eventueller erpressung, zurück



Wir zwei, lieber Sebastian, sind ab heute die allerbesten Freunde 

Ich werde immer lieb zu Dir sein (was ich ja eh bin) weil Du mich am wenigstens ärgerst


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

@Martin:

http://www.doit24.de/fs_start2.jsp?...0-shoporakel&affmt=2&affmn=4&Artikel=35554377

Es sind 12 Stücke pro Kilo Kuchen!

7,99 rum meine ich!


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Mai 2009)




----------



## eminem7905 (24. Mai 2009)

auch lieb zu mir sein 

editk, dann hol 2 pack, du weißt ja wie das ist wenns umsonst ist, da wird gefressen bis zum geht nicht mehr. 
apropos fressen, @all bock zum indonesier nach iserlohn zu fahren???? all in. für 13 euro oder so, das restaurant heißt bali.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (24. Mai 2009)

LOOOOOOL wie geil ist das denn. Wencke ist ganz blass

ich will auch Kuchen, hab egrade nen Mords Hunger.

Hey das Unfair, dann kann sie ja nur noch auf mir Rumhaken


----------



## mistermoo (24. Mai 2009)

jungäää hab ich eine inne socken, mit thomas und michi inn instadt geradelt und jede bar abgeklappert bis zum ziel heimad(t)

immer nen weizen oder nen pilz mit kurzem dabei...

fotos gbts szum glück geine, boah hamma wat dat sicch drehta da

so jÄtuz setzen wirr udns noch an tomas presädi für die unii


----------



## nope 75 (24. Mai 2009)

@sonic3105
UMPF UMPF Hm lecker der besagte Rhabarberkuchen,etwas ist noch da.
Gruß nope75


----------



## sonic3105 (24. Mai 2009)

Omg, ich will ihn haben......
nee ich geh jetzt schalfen, bis morgen alle zusammen.

Achja jemand Lust gegen Nachmittag ne flache GA Runde zu drehen??
Wollte so gegen 17,30 Uhr Starten


----------



## seppel82 (24. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> jungäää hab ich eine inne socken, mit thomas und michi inn instadt geradelt und jede bar abgeklappert bis zum ziel heimad(t)
> 
> immer nen weizen oder nen pilz mit kurzem dabei...
> 
> ...


 
boah musst du voll sein


----------



## Danboo (24. Mai 2009)

Werde morgen ab Mittags ne Runde um B-Feld starten, da ich morgen noch einen freien Tag genießen darf (und das bei genau dem richtigen Wetter ) D.h. am Nachmittag wird der Akku bereits leer sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mareskan (24. Mai 2009)

Grüße aus dem Sauerland. Wir haben uns am Nachmittag ja kurz getroffen und eine kleine Runde auf dem Gelände per Pedes gedreht. Mal schaun, ob wir mal eine Runde mit unseren trailjunz zusammen auf die Beine gestellt bekommen, aber wir gehören ja nicht der Drückerkolonne an 

Freddy


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> auch lieb zu mir sein
> 
> editk, dann hol 2 pack, du weißt ja wie das ist wenns umsonst ist, da wird gefressen bis zum geht nicht mehr.
> apropos fressen, @all bock zum indonesier nach iserlohn zu fahren???? all in. für 13 euro oder so, das restaurant heißt bali.




Bin dabei!

Und ja, ich hol 2 Packs und 16:15 rum anner Ratio dann


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> boah musst du voll sein




Ach was, das Reden klappte weitaus besser, der Herr phonte noch hier an.


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Grüße aus dem Sauerland. Wir haben uns am Nachmittag ja kurz getroffen und eine kleine Runde auf dem Gelände per Pedes gedreht. Mal schaun, ob wir mal eine Runde mit unseren trailjunz zusammen auf die Beine gestellt bekommen, aber wir gehören ja nicht der Drückerkolonne an
> 
> Freddy





Jo, war schon ne feine Veranstaltung da!

Liebe Grüße rüber


----------



## shaun_baker (24. Mai 2009)

> @all bock zum indonesier nach iserlohn zu fahren???? all in. für 13 euro oder so, das restaurant heißt bali.


 

geile sache aber nicht mit dem rad 


ach ja zu meinem SOMMERLOCH- PROBLEM hab ja ganz vergessen Mittwoch Champinons League Finale Manu : Barca , Donnerstag Religations Spiel Cottbus : Nürnberg, Freitag D.E.F.B. Pokal OK geht auch zu Not, Samstag dann DFB POKAL FInale Werder gegen Bayer. *Hmm was mach ich Montag und Dienstag* 
 ach ja mit weißen socken bis zu den knien hochgezogen Adiletten den Ballermann unsicher


----------



## mistermoo (24. Mai 2009)

bian no da... hrhr

bäm, habe mich extra zrück genommen um wenke (hehe) nicht alzu sehr zu verägern *grins+


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> bian no da... hrhr
> 
> bäm, habe mich extra zrück genommen um wenke (hehe) nicht alzu sehr zu verägern *grins+




Laber Rhabarba oder so


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Omg, ich will ihn haben......
> nee ich geh jetzt schalfen, bis morgen alle zusammen.
> 
> Achja jemand Lust gegen Nachmittag ne flache GA Runde zu drehen??
> Wollte so gegen 17,30 Uhr Starten



Werd ich wohl nicht schaffen, da mein Auto gegen 19 Uhr gebracht wird. Ggf. wollt ich dann noch ne Stunde laufen annen See runter, vielleicht laufen/fahren wir uns da eh übern Weg 

Ahso...Memo schomma

5.6 Stammtisch Road-Stop. Ich mach die Tage den Tisch klar.


----------



## shaun_baker (24. Mai 2009)

> Ahso...Memo schomma
> 
> 5.6 Stammtisch Road-Stop. Ich mach die Tage den Tisch klar.


 
HMM ich hab an Stammtische schlechte erinnerungen. Knobbeln bei Nobi im ManHeim jeden 1.Donnerstag OHOHOHOHOHO

Aber was geht bei euch beim Stammtisch???


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> HMM ich hab an Stammtische schlechte erinnerungen. Knobbeln bei Nobi im ManHeim jeden 1.Donnerstag OHOHOHOHOHO



Nee, das is bei uns etwas anders gelagert. Wir lassen einfach furchtbar viel Geld für Essen dort, quatschen inner Hauptsache über Bikes und sonstige Bikethemen und nerven die Bedienungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (24. Mai 2009)

> Nee, das is bei uns etwas anders gelagert. Wir lassen einfach furchtbar viel Geld für Essen dort, quatschen inner Hauptsache über Bikes und sonstige Bikethemen und nerven die Bedienungen


 
Ist die Bedienung überwiegend weiblich, um die 25, gut gebaut, singel, leicht bekleidet und willig????

Kein knobbeln


----------



## apoptygma (24. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Ist die Bedienung überwiegend weiblich, um die 25, gut gebaut, singel, leicht bekleidet????
> 
> Kein knobbeln



Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, in welchen Einrichtungen Du so Deine Freizeit verbringt, aber nein


----------



## mistermoo (24. Mai 2009)

weiblich signed
um die 25 vermutlich signed
gut gebaut teils signed

der rest liegt im ermessen der bedienung 


und ja mutti ich bin ja schon wech ins bett. rausch ausschlafen, eben noch 2 oder 3 absackerl, ohne gehts nicht (grübel) mach ich den teuren tequilla noch auf.... nein


----------



## shaun_baker (24. Mai 2009)

> Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, in welchen Einrichtungen Du so Deine Freizeit verbringt, aber nein


 
Im HOOTERS in Bochum im Bermuda Dreieck


----------



## shaun_baker (24. Mai 2009)

> weiblich signed
> um die 25 vermutlich signed
> gut gebaut teils signed
> 
> der rest liegt im ermessen der bedienung


 

Oder am Trinkgeld


----------



## seppel82 (24. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Ist die Bedienung überwiegend weiblich, um die 25, gut gebaut, singel, leicht bekleidet und willig????
> 
> Kein knobbeln


 
jep. ist sie !! 
(zumindest die ersten 3 punkte...)


----------



## shaun_baker (24. Mai 2009)

> jep. ist sie !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
und was mit dem rest


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Mai 2009)

Aber hey, im Road Stop gibt es nix zu essen... 
Dazu wieder die übliche Problematik mit der Fahrerei...

Na ja, mal schauen,
Gruß und schomma gute Nacht, nicht dass ich das gleich vergesse 
Kai


----------



## shaun_baker (24. Mai 2009)

> Aber hey, im Road Stop gibt es nix zu essen...


 
Das ist ja viel schlimmer als das Problem mit der Bedienung, dem Knobbeln und mein Sommerloch Prob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Das ist ja viel schlimmer als das Problem mit der Bedienung, dem Knobbeln und mein Sommerloch Prob


Warte erstmal ab, was die anderen dazu sagen 
Das ^^ ist nur meine persönliche Meinung 

Kai


----------



## shaun_baker (25. Mai 2009)

Ich halt mich da als NEUER eh raus 

So ich werd nun mal ins Bettchen, Nacht @all.
Chris


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Ich halt mich da als NEUER eh raus
> 
> So ich werd nun mal ins Bettchen, Nacht @all.
> Chris


Mach wie du meinst 

Gute Nacht
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (25. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aber hey, im Road Stop gibt es nix zu essen...
> Dazu wieder die übliche Problematik mit der Fahrerei...
> 
> Na ja, mal schauen,
> ...




Ach Kai, das bekommen wir doch schon irgendwie wieder hin.

@Christian:
Wie ich schon gester im ICQ sagte, is halt kein prolliges Saufgelage das


----------



## shaun_baker (25. Mai 2009)

Morgen zusammen



> @Christian:
> Wie ich schon gester im ICQ sagte, is halt kein prolliges Saufgelage das


 
Du das ja nicht das Problem das es kein Saufgelage ist bzw wird. viel schlimmer fand ich diese Aussage



> Aber hey, im Road Stop gibt es nix zu essen...


 
Hey ich bin nen Mann, dachte die Maggi Tüten könnten an den Tag mal zu bleiben.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen


shaun_baker schrieb:


> viel schlimmer fand ich diese Aussage
> 
> 
> Race-Kralle88 schrieb:
> ...


Natürlich gibt es da etwas zu essen, nur halt nicht für mich! Deshalb ist es meine persönliche Meinung, dass es dort nichts zu essen gibt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (25. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Ich halt mich da als NEUER eh raus
> 
> Chris














 

genau, und wartest feudig unsere entscheidung ab, und dann bist du natürlich herzlich willkommen.


----------



## apoptygma (25. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


>



:d


----------



## apoptygma (25. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> Natürlich gibt es da etwas zu essen, nur halt nicht für mich! Deshalb ist es meine persönliche Meinung, dass es dort nichts zu essen gibt.
> 
> Gruß Kai




Bitte?

Die Karte ist doch wohl groß genug?????????


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> Natürlich gibt es da etwas zu essen, nur halt nicht für mich! Deshalb ist es meine persönliche Meinung, dass es dort nichts zu essen gibt.
> 
> Gruß Kai



dann sag uns deine essensvorlieben, wie sollen wir wissen was dir mundet????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Die Karte ist doch wohl groß genug?????????


Ja, das ist richtig.
Allerdings ist sie voller Sachen, die ich nicht esse. Was allerdings nicht schlimm ist.


eminem7905 schrieb:


> dann sag uns deine essensvorlieben, wie sollen wir wissen was dir mundet????


Könnt ihr nicht wissen, ist auch nicht wichtig.
Solange ein Großteil (die Mehrheit) dort immer wieder hin will, können wir das gerne machen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Mai 2009)

doch ich möche es wissen mich interessiert es.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> doch ich möche es wissen mich interessiert es.


Hmmm okay. Aber es tut nichts zur Sache. Schon garnicht möchte ich, dass ihr euch irgendwie nach mir richtet oder was weiß ich.
Eine gute Vorraussetzung ist, dass es nicht irgendwann mal im Wasser geschwommen hat oder zwischen zwei labbrigen Brötchen liegt 
Ansonsten bin ich für vieles offen. Asiatisch, mit Ausnahme von Chinesisch, muss auch nicht unbedingt sein.
Mir geht es an dem Abend auch nicht ums Essen. Haupütsache mal wieder zusammensitzen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Mai 2009)

das ist mir zu viel des denken , ich will wissen was du magst, liste mal so 4-8 gerichte auf


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> das ist mir zu viel des denken , ich will wissen was du magst, liste mal so 4-8 gerichte auf



Aber hey, weil du es bist 
Schnitzel sind super, Chinesisch ist okay, Pizza geht auch immer. Solange es Salat gibt, ist alles in Ordnung 
Ich habe nicht gegen den Roadstop, wenn ihr da alle hinwollt, passt es doch.

Kai


----------



## shaun_baker (25. Mai 2009)

> Die Karte ist doch wohl groß genug?????????


 
was bringt ne große karte wenn nur ein gericht drauf steht  lieber ein kleines handliches format und viele gerichte drauf 



> Eine gute Vorraussetzung ist, dass es nicht irgendwann mal im Wasser geschwommen hat


 
PFUI fisch geht ja mal gar nicht, außer ne forelle vierkant von iglu 



> genau, und wartest feudig unsere entscheidung ab, und dann bist du natürlich herzlich willkommen.


 
hört man gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (25. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> was bringt ne große karte wenn nur ein gericht drauf steht  lieber ein kleines handliches format und viele gerichte drauf
> 
> 
> 
> ...




An manchen Stellen ist es besser, den Mund zu halten. Ich tu dies hiermit.


----------



## apoptygma (25. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aber hey, weil du es bist
> Schnitzel sind super, Chinesisch ist okay, Pizza geht auch immer. Solange es Salat gibt, ist alles in Ordnung
> Ich habe nicht gegen den Roadstop, wenn ihr da alle hinwollt, passt es doch.
> 
> Kai




Ich würd sagen, dann gehen wir mal alle schön zum Chinesen ausser der Reihe 

So, nu muss ich aber ma was tun.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, dann gehen wir mal alle schön zum Chinesen ausser der Reihe


Auch wenn mich dein Smilie etwas verwirrt... Klar, können wir machen 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> An manchen Stellen ist es besser, den Mund zu halten. Ich tu dies hiermit.



ich werde gerade erst warm 
edit: @kai danke


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai danke


Bitte schön 

Bin dann mal wieder wech...
Bis später,
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> was bringt ne große karte wenn nur ein gericht drauf steht  lieber ein kleines handliches format und viele gerichte drauf
> 
> 
> 
> PFUI fisch geht ja mal gar nicht, außer ne forelle vierkant von iglu




was bringen die viele speisen, wenn du nur auf so ein "müllfrass" wie fischstäbchen stehst????  schon mal einen lecker zubereiteten fisch gegessen????

bei vielen gerichten auf einer karte besteht das risiko das es meist nur fertigprodukte sind, oder hast du nie rach den restauranttester gesehen????


lieber ne überschaubare karte, wo der koch noch alles selbst macht, und sich früh morgens am dortmunder großmarkt sehen läßt, also eine küche dir nur aus mikrowellen besteht.


----------



## shaun_baker (25. Mai 2009)

1. man darf nicht alles ernst nehmen was ich hier manchmal schreibe 
2. seh ich das auch so mit dem essen, lieber frisch als fertiggericht. kann übrigens nen sehr guten italiener in herne empfehlen. wer mal was außergewöhnliches essen mag ist da richtig. 
3. trotzdem mag ich keinen fisch.
4. so lange es tiramisu gibt bin ich glücklich


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Mai 2009)

ich glaube ich bin der letzte der jemanden ernst nimmt 

neee tiramisu gibts da glaube ich nicht. 

aber wenn du bei google "roadstop dortmund" eingibts, kannst du auch dir die speisekarte anschauen 



@uwe

morgen wird alles gut verlaufen!!!


----------



## apoptygma (25. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> 1. man darf nicht alles ernst nehmen was ich hier manchmal schreibe



Wenn Du allerdings ernst genommen werden möchtest, solltest Du dies auf jeden Fall überdenken. Is nen Tip für lau. Weil ich so ne Nette bin.

Herne? Da will ich weder tot übern Zaun hängen, geschweige denn Essen 

Allerdings hamse am Arbeitsamt ne gute Currywurstbude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @uwe
> 
> morgen wird alles gut verlaufen!!!



Danke schön!
Mal schaun wie es mir morgen Abend geht.
Werde dann noch ca. 2 Wochen Pause machen müssen.
Aber danach komme ich mit dem Dicken vorbei zum gemütlichen Radeln.
http://picasaweb.google.com/uwehuesken/ES5Umbau#


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Danke schön!
> Mal schaun wie es mir morgen Abend geht.
> Werde dann noch ca. 2 Wochen Pause machen müssen.
> Aber danach komm ich mit dem Dicken vorbei zu gemütlichen Radeln.
> http://picasaweb.google.com/uwehuesken/ES5Umbau#


Ich wünsche dir für morgen natürlich auch einen guten Verlauf, genauer gesagt für die nächsten ca. 2 Wochen.
Cool, dann lassen wir die Luft bis auf 0,5bar aus deinem Reifen raus und schon bist du nur noch doppelt so schnell wie wir 

Ich halte dir die Daumen,
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (25. Mai 2009)

@Uwe

Auch von mir nen Toi Toi Toi, denken an Dich!!! 

@Martin:
Sorry nochmal


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Martin:
> Sorry nochmal



häääääääääääää???????

hier mal ein paar inpressionen von duisburg 2008 (sind uwes foddos) 
http://picasaweb.google.com/uwehuesken/24hDuisburg2008#


----------



## apoptygma (25. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> häääääääääääää???????
> 
> hier mal ein paar inpressionen von duisburg 2008 (sind uwes foddos)
> http://picasaweb.google.com/uwehuesken/24hDuisburg2008#




Für das Versauen der nachmittäglichen Unterhaltung


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Mai 2009)

ach hattest du was anderes mir mir vor 
können es ja bei einer der nächsten touren wiederholen, indem wir uns für ein paar min. absetzten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> häääääääääääää???????
> 
> hier mal ein paar inpressionen von duisburg 2008 (sind uwes foddos)
> http://picasaweb.google.com/uwehuesken/24hDuisburg2008#



Ich hab gerade noch ein Album von Duisburg 2008 freigegeben.
http://picasaweb.google.com/uwehuesken/Sportograf#


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Mai 2009)

So, schön das sich einer der Sauerländer schonmal gemeldet hat.
Drückerkolone machen wir aber auf Touren nicht.
So ich werd jetzte rstmal eben den Salt für Später schneiden und dann mache ich mich aufs rad, mitfahren wollte wohl keiner.....

Roadstop am 5.06 find ich ne Klasse idee. 
@kai Salat gibts da, Steak gibt es da , Rippchen, Burger , Pommes eh eigentlich so ziemlich von jedem etwas. 

So ich bin dann erstmal für ne weile verschwudnen, eventuell Poste ich nachher mal nen Diagramm , aber nur falls es klappt. LACH

@Uwe 
ich drück auch mal die Daumen das alles gut verläuft und du schnell weider aufs rad kommst.
kannst dich uns gerne anschliessen wir machen dann auch extra für dich ne langsame gemütliche Runde.


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Mai 2009)

@sascha

lt. niederschlagsradar wir es in einer stunde heftig regenen
http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/h.aspx?j=-3&srt=loop1stunde&regio=ess&c=1


----------



## apoptygma (25. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ach hattest du was anderes mir mir vor
> können es ja bei einer der nächsten touren wiederholen, indem wir uns für ein paar min. absetzten




Häääääääääääääääääh????????? 

Du bist doooooof!


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Mai 2009)

4997


----------



## apoptygma (25. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @sascha
> 
> lt. niederschlagsradar wir es in einer stunde heftig regenen
> http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/h.aspx?j=-3&srt=loop1stunde&regio=ess&c=1



Oh Oh! Das schaut nicht gut aus......


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Mai 2009)

4999


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Mai 2009)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!5000 beiträge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Mai 2009)

ich werde so schnell sein das ich unter dem Regen durchfahre.
nee im ernst eventuell hab ich glück.
und falls nicht dann gibts ne Dusche ist ja nicht kalt.
Sind ja Biker keine Mädchen DUCK UND WECH


----------



## apoptygma (25. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ich werde so schnell sein das ich unter dem Regen durchfahre.
> nee im ernst eventuell hab ich glück.
> und falls nicht dann gibts ne Dusche ist ja nicht kalt.
> Sind ja Biker keine Mädchen DUCK UND WECH




"Also viel mehr sollte das jetzt aber nicht regnen!?!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (25. Mai 2009)

endlich feierabend


----------



## seppel82 (25. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!5000 beiträge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
bis jahresende knacken wir die 10.000


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Uwe
> ich drück auch mal die Daumen das alles gut verläuft und du schnell weider aufs rad kommst.
> kannst dich uns gerne anschliessen wir machen dann auch extra für dich ne langsame gemütliche Runde.



Da bin ich aber froh das ihr auf mich extra Rücksicht nehmt.


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Mai 2009)

So auch wieder daheim, kaum regen abbekommen . Und wenn war der echt angenehm. 
Die Daten versuche ich gleich  mal reinzusetzen.


----------



## apoptygma (25. Mai 2009)

Grummel......

Ja, der Wagen is tip top i.O. rostet nicht, is alles ganz toll.

Nur leuchtet die Öl-Lampe immer noch....

Die Kiste ist wegen nem ausgebrannten Remus nicht mehr durch die Asu gekommen, ergo nicht mehr durch den TÜV.

Fazit:
Dreckskiste, neuer Endtopf


----------



## shaun_baker (25. Mai 2009)

so ich geb auch mal meinen senf wieder ab. mein tag lief heute eher mit eisdielen anradeln ab, was aber auch sehr nett war. da ja mein baby im krankenhaus ist, musste ich ja per rad zu der wohnungsbesichtigung in bochum, also ne echt langsame tour gemacht, wollt da ja nicht derbe verschwitzt aufschlagen


----------



## Mareskan (25. Mai 2009)

Heute war es auch echt anstrengend im Bikeladen. Morgens die üblichen Pannenfahrer vom Wochenende, dann versucht die fehlende Ware zu bestellen und nachmittags wieder die altbekannte Rudelbildung an der Kasse.

Aber heute mittag konnte ich mir erstmal meine Bestellliste an neuen Teilen vervollständigen. Nun nochmal 2 Monate Überstunden und dann paar neue Parts fürs Bike bestellen.

Nach Feierabend noch ne schnelle Trail-Runde durchs alte Übungsgelände und dann total verschwitzt duschen.


Grüße und gratz zum 5.000


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Mai 2009)

Hey, war gerade auch fast bei euch am Laden.
Hab dann in Halingen die Wende gemacht um wieder richtung Heimat zu kommen.
So Daten :
48.89 Km /Fahrtzeit 2:03:36/Schnitt 23,73 Kmh/ Hm 214/ Durchs.Puls 133

Das war dann meine GA Runde.

leider bin ich mir noch nicht wirklich im kalren wie ich das Diagramm darstellen bzw. Posten kann. Aber das sollte sicher demnächst auch noch gehen. 
Nun erstmal essen und dann Duschen.


----------



## Mareskan (25. Mai 2009)

Was das erstellen, anzeigen und laden/speichern von Diagrammen geht kann ich dir im Laden zeigen. Ich hab auch den Rox 9.0. Wenn du die Software aufrufst findest du eine Help Datei wo alles erklärt wird. Es ist recht easy, wenn man weiss wie es geht 


Grüße

P.S: 133er Puls hab ich schon wenn ich auf dem Bike grad Platz genommen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (25. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So Daten :
> 48.89 Km /Fahrtzeit 2:03:36/Schnitt 23,73 Kmh/ Hm 214/ Durchs.Puls 133



Und brav die TF eingehalten?


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Mai 2009)

@Wencke
Trittfrequenz war immer so um 90-110.

@freddy
Runtergeladen und erstellt hab ich es schon die frage ist wie ich es aus dem programm hier ins Forum bekomme.


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Mai 2009)

frauen und technik 

screenshot machen, foddo hochladen und hier einfügen.


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Mai 2009)

Martin der Tip war so gut, wenn ich wüsste wie dann hätte ich es schon getan.


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Mai 2009)

firefox??? screenshot add on suchen per google und runterladen diagramm speichern, dann hier in dein fotoalbum hinein, icon bilderupload suchen, klicken, foto heraussuchen, halt da wo du es gespeichert hast, dann fotto hochladen, icon grafik einfügen klicken, und die foto adresse im www (ist ja irgendwo auf nem server hier, da du es hochgeladen hast) einfügen, und fertig ist das ding.


----------



## apoptygma (25. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke
> Trittfrequenz war immer so um 90-110.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> firefox??? screenshot add on suchen per google und runterladen diagramm speichern, dann hier in dein fotoalbum hinein, icon bilderupload suchen, klicken, foto heraussuchen, halt da wo du es gespeichert hast, dann fotto hochladen, icon grafik einfügen klicken, und die foto adresse im www (ist ja irgendwo auf nem server hier, da du es hochgeladen hast) einfügen, und fertig ist das ding.



Geht auch ohne Add On
einfach auf die Druck Taste bzw. Print drücken.
Screenshot ist dann in der Zwischenablage.


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Mai 2009)

das mit der Drcuk Taste hab ich gemacht, kann es auch bei Word einfügen. nur wie bekomm ich das dann ins forum kopiert , ich stelle mich gerade ein wenig blöde an.


----------



## mistermoo (25. Mai 2009)

@uwe

auch von mir alles gute für morgen

auf das du wieder fix aufs bike kommst

@alle und so
5.6 roadstop ist ok könnten auch früher, was mir im prinzip lieber wäre


----------



## mistermoo (25. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> das mit der Drcuk Taste hab ich gemacht, kann es auch bei Word einfügen. nur wie bekomm ich das dann ins forum kopiert , ich stelle mich gerade ein wenig blöde an.



mach nen screenshot (wie gehabt mit der druck taste) öffne paint, dann neue datei, einfügen (unter bearbeiten) den bereich den du uns zeigen willst eingrenzen und speichern unter (jpg format wählen), in deinem pers. fotoalbum hier das bild hochladen, dann hier beim neuen thread erstellen, oben in der leiste steht so nen bild icon (das mit hügeln drauf, warum auch immer) und da den link zum foto reinsetzten

dauer 1 min max....


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Mai 2009)

irgendwie will das nicht so wie ich. naja was solls ein andermal. jetzt erstmal frisch machen.
Trotzdem danke für die geduld.


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Mai 2009)

So mit ein wenig Ruhe hat auch das Funktioniert.


----------



## Mareskan (25. Mai 2009)

Na siehst geht doch. Wenn ich mir deine Pulskurve ansehe kann man nur neidisch schauen  Nunja Jungspund halt


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Mai 2009)

Ja hat dann doch geklappt, 
Muss mich damit erstmal ein wenig beschäftigen und rumspielen was man damit so alles machen kann, bzw. einstellen kann.


----------



## shaun_baker (25. Mai 2009)

hmm ich hab davon keine ahnung. schaut aber irgendwie interesant aus die kurven. hmm da bleib ich bei nem kompressions diagramm das leichter zu lesen


----------



## apoptygma (26. Mai 2009)

Alles Liebe und Gute Großer. Lass Dich heute gebührend feiern. Auf ein neues Lebensjahr ohne Stürze, Pannen und viele tolle Stunden mit dem "für ihr Alter ist der Hintern ok" Weib  Drück Dich ganz dolle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (26. Mai 2009)

auch von mir alles gute !!


----------



## Mareskan (26. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch zum Levelup und alles gute! 

Ich mach mich schnell auf, um fix 30km runterzuspulen. Soll heute bös Gewitter geben mit allem was dazugehört. 

Grüße


----------



## shaun_baker (26. Mai 2009)

schließe mich meinen vorrednern an alls gute zum geburtstag


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen!







 Weil doppelt bessser hält, beglückwünsche ich den Martin auch hier und wünsche ihm Alles Gute in seinem neuen Lebensjahr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Natürlich wünsche ich dir auch in diesem Lebensjahr weiterhin viel Spaß mit uns, der ja wohl mal geilsten Gruppe im IBC 

Bis die Tage mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Mai 2009)

Von mir auch alles jute!!!


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Mai 2009)

danke danke danke nun habe ich die 3 vorne stehen  

@uwe 

wie war es, olles gut gelaufen????


----------



## apoptygma (26. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> danke danke danke nun habe ich die 3 vorne stehen
> 
> @uwe
> 
> wie war es, olles gut gelaufen????




Willkommen im Club der coolen Leute ab 30 

Auf dem Höhepunkt der (weiblichen) Potenz, die männliche lässt ja getz langsam nach , dem Abgeklärtsein in vielen Dingen und dem gepflegten Zustand des "schlimmer kommt dat getz nimmer"


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> danke danke danke


Gern geschehen! 


eminem7905 schrieb:


> nun habe ich die 3 vorne stehen







Ich wil mich ja jetzt nicht einschleimen oder so, ne, aber danach siehste mal gar nicht aus, finde ich!
So kannste bei den Rennen dann jetzt bei den Senioren I fahren, hat doch auch was 


eminem7905 schrieb:


> @uwe wie war es, olles gut gelaufen????


Das wüsste ich allerdings auch mal gerne... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Mai 2009)

Muss erst um 13:00 Uhr im KH sein.
Mach mich gleich auf dem Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Muss erst um 13:00 Uhr im KH sein.
> Mach mich gleich auf dem Weg.


Wir sind bei dir 
Meld dich mal hier wegen Verlauf, sobald du kannst 

Gruß und bis bald,
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (26. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Muss erst um 13:00 Uhr im KH sein.
> Mach mich gleich auf dem Weg.



Machen die dat nicht vernünftig gibt 

Toi Toi Toi

@Martin:

Stimmt, Du bist getz Senior 1 wie Jenz


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Mai 2009)

@kai

ich weiß das ich nicht wie 30 aussehe, gehe locker für 25 durch. bis vor ein paar jahren mußte ich bei alkoholkauf immer meinen ausweiß vorzeigen.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> 
> ich weiß das ich nicht wie 30 aussehe, gehe locker für 25 durch.





OMG!


----------



## apoptygma (26. Mai 2009)

So, ich habe nun für den 05.06. um 19:30 (weil einige noch arbeiten müssen, nen Stammtisch-Tisch für 8 im Roadstop reserviert.

Notieren und Zeit haben 

Ich denk mal, nen Großteil wirds zu 19:30 schaffen, die anderen können ja dann nachkommen!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, ich habe nun für den 05.06. um 19:30 (weil einige noch arbeiten müssen, nen Stammtisch-Tisch für 8 im Roadstop reserviert.
> 
> Notieren und Zeit haben
> 
> Ich denk mal, nen Großteil wirds zu 19:30 schaffen, die anderen können ja dann nachkommen!



Wenn es mir möglich gemacht wird, bin ich da 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (26. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, ich habe nun für den 05.06. um 19:30 (weil einige noch arbeiten müssen, nen Stammtisch-Tisch für 8 im Roadstop reserviert.
> 
> Notieren und Zeit haben
> 
> Ich denk mal, nen Großteil wirds zu 19:30 schaffen, die anderen können ja dann nachkommen!



bin da


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, ich habe nun für den 05.06. um 19:30 (weil einige noch arbeiten müssen, nen Stammtisch-Tisch für 8 im Roadstop reserviert.
> 
> Notieren und Zeit haben
> 
> Ich denk mal, nen Großteil wirds zu 19:30 schaffen, die anderen können ja dann nachkommen!



fabian hat mir gerade auch zugesagt.


----------



## shaun_baker (26. Mai 2009)

so 5.6 ist im kalender notiert, falls ich kommen darf


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Mai 2009)

ich bin auch dabei am 05,06.2009 im Roadstop.

Und dir Martin natürlich alles gute zum geburtstag.
Bin ja auch fast in deiner Reichweite.

@All 
Wer ist nun eigentlich beid er CTF in Dortmund Aplerbeck dabei und welche Distanz shwebt euch vor zufahren??


----------



## seppel82 (26. Mai 2009)

bin dabei


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Mai 2009)

sebastian, wobei??? CTF oder Roadstop???


----------



## seppel82 (26. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> sebastian, wobei??? CTF oder Roadstop???


 
Roadstop. CTF is nix für mich...


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Mai 2009)

Hmm, das natürlich schade.
Aber so ne geführte Tour ist doch auch mal was feines. Naja dumusst ja nicht wenn du nicht willst. 
Wir wollen ja keinen zu seinem Glück zwingen.


----------



## shaun_baker (26. Mai 2009)

ich würde ja gerne sonntag 1. weiß ich aber nicht ob des nicht etwas früh wäre für mich 2. kann ich nicht da ich mit kollegen bowlen geh und abends noch nen date am kemnader see mit nem stöckelwild ha,schön romantisch feuerwerk schauen


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Mai 2009)

hmm, was heisst zufrüh, distanz kann man selber wählen. und inde r haard bist du ja auch gefahren. oder????
naja Zeitlich passt es ja sowieso nicht, vielleicht ein andermal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (26. Mai 2009)

ja in der haard bin ich gefahren aber nicht die ctf. 
aso wußt ich nicht des man distanz wählen kann. gut zu wissen.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Mai 2009)

Natürlich möchte ich Deinen Geburtstag mit Dir verbringen.....

Mag aber gern die kurze bis max. mittlere fahren.

Das freut mit dem Roadstop. Da wir das letzte mal 8 waren dachte ich auch, das ich einfach wieder nen Tisch für 8 reserviere.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn es mir möglich gemacht wird, bin ich da
> 
> Gruß Kai




Davon gehe ich doch aus, das bekommen wir doch hin Sweety!!


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Mai 2009)

ach wollt ihr alleine sein bei der ctf 

jetzt weiß ich warum sascha so gut tickt, sternzeichen zwilling. 

ok, ich überlege mir die ctf, falls wencke nichts gegen hat  , werde aber wenn nur die 40km distanz fahren.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ach wollt ihr alleine sein bei der ctf
> 
> jetzt weiß ich warum sascha so gut tickt, sternzeichen zwilling.
> 
> ok, ich überlege mir die ctf, falls wencke nichts gegen hat  , werde aber wenn nur die 40km distanz fahren.



Mein Aszendent ist Zwilling, getz weisste auch, warum Du mich so gern hast 

Zum Rest sage ich mal ga nix. 

Zur CTF, ich richte mich da nach der Mehrheit, keine Frage. Aber über 40 definitiv nicht.


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Mai 2009)

Im Mai 2009 steht in Dortmund zum siebenten Mal ein echtes Highlight für Mountainbiker auf dem Programm: Am Sonntag, 31.05.2009, steigt in Dortmund-Aplerbeck der 7. Ruhrgebiets-Mountainbike-Marathon.
Eingebettet ist die Veranstaltung in die 16. Aplerbecker-Country-Tourenfahrt. Dabei warten die drei traditionellen Strecken durch den südlichen Dortmunder Stadtwald (25 km, 36 km mit 560 Höhenmetern, 57 km mit 810 Höhenmetern)  und zum siebenten Mal eine Marathon-Distanz. 90 km gilt es dabei zu bewältigen; rund 1400 Höhenmeter sind zu überwinden.

So das dann mal das Profil, 36 km mit 560 Hm.
ich wäre wohl eher für die 57 mit 810Hm.
Aber mal schauen das kann man dann wärend der fahrt entscheiden.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Im Mai 2009 steht in Dortmund zum siebenten Mal ein echtes Highlight für Mountainbiker auf dem Programm: Am Sonntag, 31.05.2009, steigt in Dortmund-Aplerbeck der 7. Ruhrgebiets-Mountainbike-Marathon.
> Eingebettet ist die Veranstaltung in die 16. Aplerbecker-Country-Tourenfahrt. Dabei warten die drei traditionellen Strecken durch den südlichen Dortmunder Stadtwald (25 km, 36 km mit 560 Höhenmetern, 57 km mit 810 Höhenmetern)  und zum siebenten Mal eine Marathon-Distanz. 90 km gilt es dabei zu bewältigen; rund 1400 Höhenmeter sind zu überwinden.
> 
> So das dann mal das Profil, 36 km mit 560 Hm.
> ...



57 km Gelände ist recht anspruchsvoll......ich tendiere da dann eher zu den 36. Sorry!


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQJh-oU0M9Y&feature=related"]YouTube - You'll Be In My Heart-phil collins[/ame]

ganz groß 



Naja wenn wir am We fahren fahren wir mal eben 40km mit weitaus mehr Hm. Wir werden sehen


----------



## apoptygma (26. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> YouTube - You'll Be In My Heart-phil collins
> 
> ganz groß
> 
> ...




Ja, wirklich groß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (26. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyeOv0gPF1g&feature=related"]YouTube - Clueso - Gewinner mit lyrics[/ame]

Ja......


----------



## shaun_baker (26. Mai 2009)

respekt was manche mit nem hubwagen können
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKdi5tTcxcw"]YouTube - lifting cart drift -  Hubwagen kÃ¼nstler - Einmalig[/ame]


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Mai 2009)

mööööppppppp, 

du bist raus, du hast die interen youtube verlinkregeln gebrochen, nur duch songs werden hier einen emotion ausgedrückt 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF2mVpejzzo"]YouTube - Nominator Es ist geil ein Arschloch zu sein[/ame]


bin auch für die 36 km, sorry sascha ich weiß du willst die 57km. aber möööööppppp.


----------



## shaun_baker (26. Mai 2009)

für musikvideos hab ich viva und mtv ich schau eher nach sachen zum lachen bei youtube


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Mai 2009)

Ja muss ich mal schauen, hab ja auch am freitag noch nen marsch vielleicht will ich dann auch garnicht soweit fahren. LAch


----------



## shaun_baker (26. Mai 2009)

sag mal wo bist eigentlich stationiert???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (26. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja muss ich mal schauen, hab ja auch am freitag noch nen marsch vielleicht will ich dann auch garnicht soweit fahren. LAch



auch die BW muss sparen und auf autos verzichten


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Mai 2009)

Lol, deswegen fahr ich soviel Fahrrad.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> für musikvideos hab ich viva und mtv


Dein Viva und MTV hätte ich gerne...
NEXT! :kotz:

Gruß Kai


----------



## tommi1223 (26. Mai 2009)

Hmm CTF dieses WE?Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee, da München ja gestorben ist steht dem Vergnügen ja fast nichts mehr im Wege.Wäre nur noch zu überlegen welche Strecke, würde ja ganz gerne die Lange nehmen, aber das ist a. teuer und man muss vorher zahlen und b. weiss man ned wie das Wetter wird, außerdem ist Sa abend noch ne Burzeltagsfeier mit eventueller aussicht auf andere Aktivitäten . Würde dann wohl die "längste" der Kurzen Strecken nehmen, auch wenn das unter meinen Nivea  ist.

Fazit: Alles im allen werd ich meine Teilnahme spontan endscheiden, wenn die Party so wird wie letztens wirds wohl eher nix mit fahren 



gruß tommi


----------



## apoptygma (26. Mai 2009)

@Christian:

Leider läuft aber auf diesen Sendern selten richtig gute Mucke, wie zum Beispiel deratige Perlen 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-_eu0gKOGY"]YouTube - korn''did my time'' con angelina jolie[/ame]


----------



## shaun_baker (26. Mai 2009)

@wencke für gute musik gibt es radio 
sunshine live


----------



## apoptygma (26. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> @wencke für gute musik gibt es radio
> sunshine live




Aus der Ballerburg-Mucken-Zeit bin ich raus. Handmade sollte schon Anmach sein. Seinen IQ kann man auch anders halbieren als diese Techno-Mucke konsumieren.


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Mai 2009)

@wencke
 ich mach den Ton aus und guck nur die Jolie.
LAch....


----------



## apoptygma (26. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @wencke
> ich mach den Ton aus und guck nur die Jolie.
> LAch....



Die is heiss ne?

Also was ich mit der Jolie bei dieser Musik alles machen würde......grrrrrr.....gehört hier nicht hin 

So, ich bin raus....


----------



## shaun_baker (26. Mai 2009)

> Aus der Ballerburg-Mucken-Zeit bin ich raus. Handmade sollte schon Anmach sein. Seinen IQ kann man auch anders halbieren als diese Techno-Mucke konsumieren.


 
ok speedcore, hardcore, gabber usw sind auch nicht mein ding aber minimal, house, trance also das mit melodie ist ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (26. Mai 2009)

ich höre eigentlich von allem etwas.
Muss halt gefallen und der anlass sollte passen.


----------



## shaun_baker (26. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFhTIgtuQ1E"]YouTube - Die Ãrzte - Schlaflied[/ame]


----------



## tommi1223 (26. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTsFUr105iw"]YouTube - GrossstadtgeflÃ¼ster- Ich Muss Gar Nix[/ame]


----------



## mistermoo (26. Mai 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Martin auch von mir!

Jetzt kannst wenigstens zugeben das du 30 auch in echt bist und nicht nur so ausschaust !

CTF bin ich dabei, entscheide aber vor Ort wieviel ich mir zumute, vermutlich liegts zwischen der 36er und der 57er oder so....


----------



## tommi1223 (26. Mai 2009)

Hä, wer wie was wieso warum? Martin hat Burzeltag und keiner sacht mich des?Ne ne ne bin schwer endtäuscht von euch .


Also auch von mir Martin: ALLES JUTE ZUM GEBU!!!


feier schön,bleib Gesund und so weiter 



gruß tommi


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Die is heiss ne?
> 
> Also was ich mit der Jolie bei dieser Musik alles machen würde......grrrrrr.....gehört hier nicht hin
> 
> So, ich bin raus....



wenn ich mir vorstelle was du mit jolie alles machst, dann wird mir auch.......grrrrr......gehört aber auch nicht hierhin


----------



## Tasher82 (26. Mai 2009)

hey maddin  alles Gute zum Geburtstag..  
wann ist denn was angedacht am We? eher Sa oder So?

Stammtisch ist am 05. wieder?  gut ist notiert.  

gruß Fabian


----------



## mistermoo (26. Mai 2009)

äh hat schon wer was von uwe gehört?

 für ihn


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Mai 2009)

danke danke, 

@fabian

am 31. mai in dortmund ctf, schau mal 1 seite vorher, da hat sascha was zu geschrieben,wir fahren dort, komm einfach mal mit. 

und du seb. komm auch mit, ist ja kein rennen, voll locker. 
melde mich morgen oder donnerstag zwecks einer feierabendtrailsuchrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (26. Mai 2009)

mal schauen. wenn ihr alle dabei seit kann ich ja schlecht passen...

zum thema gewichtstuning: 24g durch entfernen der schaltanzeigen


----------



## apoptygma (27. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgäääääääääääääähn *ohgottohgottohgott

*gähn

Boah! Kann nicht sein, das schon wieder 6 Uhr und is......

Optimale Ausnutzung von Freizeit kann morgens um die Zeit weh tun 

Koffein!!! (ohne Gepansche) 

Damit verzichte ich getz gerade auf das Privileg, den besten Kaffee der Welt zu trinken 

*Insinder

Habt was auch immer, vor allem, nen schönen Tag.

Hier zum wach werden grad passend  Peter Fox is eh der Geilste....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zns973kgw68&feature=related"]YouTube - Seeed - Aufstehn[/ame]


----------



## apoptygma (27. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> danke danke,
> 
> @fabian
> 
> am 31. mai in dortmund ctf, schau mal 1 seite vorher, da hat sascha was zu geschrieben,wir fahren dort, komm einfach mal mit.



@Fabi:

Und außerdem hat Sascha an diesem Tag Geburtstag.....


----------



## apoptygma (27. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> mal schauen. wenn ihr alle dabei seit kann ich ja schlecht passen...
> 
> zum thema gewichtstuning: 24g durch entfernen der schaltanzeigen



1. Ich bitte drum!
2. *umfall


----------



## seppel82 (27. Mai 2009)

@martin :   bin ich hier richtig?? http://www.nrw-marathon-trophy.de/


----------



## eminem7905 (27. Mai 2009)

ja hier der direkte link 2std. rennen
http://www.time-and-voice.com/anmeldung.php?tvID=22


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (27. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ich höre eigentlich von allem etwas.
> Muss halt gefallen und der anlass sollte passen.



morgäään

und wenn du da so alles in dich reinziehst... was ist mit nordenau am 1. August? fahren wir zwo dat jetzt? wenn, dann mal fix heute noch melden und überweisen

im bereich senioren 1 ist das feld recht überschaubar was bisher gemeldet ist, denke das wird aber noch mehr werden


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Mai 2009)

ich bin nun wieder zuhaus und sterbe gerade!!! AUA


----------



## apoptygma (27. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> ich bin nun wieder zuhaus und sterbe gerade!!! AUA



Männer 


Nein, ich weiss es von einem Kollegen, das das schon arg weh tut. Aber das geht vorbei....halt durch und gute Besserung!!!!!!!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Männer
> 
> 
> Nein, ich weiss es von einem Kollegen, das das schon arg weh tut. Aber das geht vorbei....halt durch und gute Besserung!!!!!!!



8 cm Bauchschnitt


----------



## mistermoo (27. Mai 2009)

hatte 3x 4cm für nen blöden blinddarm, voll die schnippler im kh, super spass macht es auch wenn die den blut/wundwasser schlauf rausziehen, besonders wenn der bis unten in der bauchhöhle sitzt, hat vermutlich was von schwanger sein  

@uwe gute besserung


----------



## apoptygma (27. Mai 2009)

So, und nun will ich KEINEN Anruf mehr heute im Büro, es sei denn, es steht nen Atomkrieg bevor. Ich werd hier nicht fertig.


----------



## seppel82 (27. Mai 2009)

@uwe
gute besserung 

@wencke
FEIERABEND


----------



## apoptygma (27. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


>


----------



## seppel82 (27. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


>


----------



## seppel82 (27. Mai 2009)

hab mich grad fürs 2Stunden-Rennen angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> hab mich grad fürs 2Stunden-Rennen angemeldet


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> 8 cm Bauchschnitt



Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (27. Mai 2009)

bergauf absolut untauglich 

http://cgi.ebay.de/KONA-Stab-Primo-...ms=66:2|65:3|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## apoptygma (27. Mai 2009)

Und ich glänze getz mit Faulheit.....grad erst rein, was nen Horror-Tag, ich wollte Laufen gehen, doch lacht die Couch grad so glockenhell "Komm her, leg Dich drauf, schlaf ne Stunde"

Und ich glaube, ich werde gehorchen *gähn


----------



## sonic3105 (27. Mai 2009)

@jens,
Eh ja können wir gerne fahren. Werde mich dann anmelden.

@Uwe,
gute besserung und das wird schon werden, lass dirnur die zeit die du brauchst um wider aufs rad zukommen. Bloss nichts überstürzen.

@All
ja ich bin heute faul und hab kein bock mehr irgendwas zumachen, also ab auf die Couch und keine GA Runde.
(Obwohl mich das schelchte gewissen doch ein wenig......)


----------



## mistermoo (27. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> bergauf absolut untauglich
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/KONA-Stab-Primo-Monster-Downhill-Mountainbike-TOP-Teile_W0QQitemZ280349580967QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item4146231ea7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A3%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50



für hagener berge ja, in holland geht das ohne probs.... 

ahso seba, bei kona im online store habens bis zum 31ten keine liefergebühren, sind ein paar nette sachen dabei, vielleicht auch für dich, wenn du schon so nen kona bike postes 
https://shop.konaworld.com/eu/categories.php?category=Outlet-Clothing


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Ich werde dieses Jahr wohl nur noch Wetter, Duisburg und dann evtl. das 3-Stunden-Rennen in Hagen fahren (letzteres hängt entscheidend vom Verlauf in Wetter ab).

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (27. Mai 2009)

och mensch kai, dannw erden wir wohl dieses Jahr kein rennen mehr zusammen bestreiten. Schade.
naja nächstes jahr ist ja auch noch zeit.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> och mensch kai, dannw erden wir wohl dieses Jahr kein rennen mehr zusammen bestreiten. Schade.
> naja nächstes jahr ist ja auch noch zeit.


Ich machs in Hagen wie Martin, wenn ich dabei bin und erkläre offiziell meinen Rückzug aus dem Renngeschäft. Aber pssst! 
Nächstes Jahr wieder, klar 
Dann kannste auch Wetter mitfahren. Dieses Jahr kommste hin, um zu gucken wie mans nicht macht  und nächstes Jahr greifste dann an 

Schönen Abend noch,
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (27. Mai 2009)

ole ole, wir fahr´n in den puff nach barcelona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ole ole!!!!!!! 


@kai

genau on the top steige ich aus, jeden profivertrg verde ich ignorieren


----------



## apoptygma (27. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ole ole, wir fahr´n in den puff nach barcelona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ole ole!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> @kai
> ...




Wir sollten ggf, noch die Fahrsituation Sonntag klären?! 

Aber nimmer getz, ich muss ins Bett.....


----------



## eminem7905 (27. Mai 2009)

ich hänge mich an deinen aukleber am arsch und fahr so ins ziel,


----------



## mistermoo (27. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ole ole, wir fahr´n in den puff nach barcelona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ole ole!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> @kai
> ...



dann komm aber ja nicht auf den trichter wieder aufgenommen zu werden

ex profi bleibt exprofi....


----------



## apoptygma (27. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich hänge mich an deinen aukleber am arsch und fahr so ins ziel,









Mach doch wasse wills......


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> genau on the top steige ich aus, jeden profivertrg verde ich ignorieren


Genau, wenn es am schönsten ist, soll man aufhören  Und was besseres als das beste Rennergebniss deines Lebens kann dir ja in Hagen eigentlich gar nicht passieren. Ich habe damals den Fehler gemacht, nach Sundern 2007 ein zweites Rennen zu fahren. Ich häng jetzt drin im Strudel und habe den Salat.
Auch finde ich es gut, dass du die Profiverträge, die ja zwangsläufig nach einem ersten Rennen auf einen warten, ablehnen willst. Ich finde es charakterlich stark, dass du dich auch in dieser schweren Zeit steigernder Arbeitslosigkeit und fallender Aktienkurse nicht dem Kommerz hergibst und treu deinen Weg verfolgst, der steil am Hang verläuft, aber jede Menge Steine und Wurzeln enthält, an denen du deinen Spaß hast 
Das rechne ich dir hoch an 

Gute Nacht Wencke! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (27. Mai 2009)

ich werde aber vor dem rennen mich mal mit dem arzt von ulrich unterhalten, mal schauen was man da mache kann


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich werde aber vor dem rennen mich mal mit dem arzt von ulrich unterhalten, mal schauen was man da mache kann


Du könntest ja auch noch mal bei deinem Freund Eufemiano Fuentes durchklingeln. Der freut sich schon auf deinen Anruf. Auch haben mir die Jungs von der Uniklinik aus Freiburg gesagt, dass sie sich schon fragen, ob du nur noch arbeitest und Rad fährst oder sie auch noch mal mit einem Besuch beehrst. Sie freuen sich jedezeit auf dich  

Ich sage dir das, weil wir selbst im Fall einer Zusage von mir für Hagen verschiedene Rennen fahren 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (28. Mai 2009)

aber sei nicht enttäuscht wenn ich in den 2 std. mehr km fahre als du in 3 std


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> aber sei nicht enttäuscht wenn ich in den 2 std. mehr km fahre als du in 3 std


Nee, bin ich nicht. Da rechne ich ja mit 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. Mai 2009)

Irgendwann sperrt man uns alle ein...hierfür oder für anderen Dinge 

Guten Morgen und nen schönen Tag!


----------



## seppel82 (28. Mai 2009)

ich hab heut so überhaupt keinen bock 
...und das wetter is auch noch ********


----------



## mistermoo (28. Mai 2009)

gääään, jo da kenne ich noch wen der lieber weiter schlummern will

da will man um 6 fahren und es regnet, also wieder ab ins bett, aber heute abend und morgen früh, soll ja wieder besser werden das wetter *daumen drückt*


----------



## eminem7905 (28. Mai 2009)

moin, ich bin noch im bett  
mache heute abend so gegen 18 uhr mit sebastian eine tour, wer sich anschließen möchte, soll sich melden, treffpunkt wäre dann der stadtgarten.


----------



## Mareskan (28. Mai 2009)

Ich werde meine morgendliche Runde auch auf heute abend oder morgen früh legen. Hier im Sauerland regnet es grad, es ist mit 9 Grad recht frisch und der Wind bläst mal wieder mächtig.

Euch noch einen schönen Tag!

Freddy

P.S. Das Rennen in Wetter ist wann?


----------



## eminem7905 (28. Mai 2009)

es ist am 28.06 das ist ein sonntach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (28. Mai 2009)

Da heute mein Auto nochmal inne Pflege geht, weiss ich mal wieder nicht, wann ich überhaupt zu Hause bin. Also fällt Rad heute wieder aus. und ich werd nochmal nen Laufversich starten.

Hm, also ich bin ganz gut rausgekommen heute , so isses nicht. Nächste Woche steht ganz im Zeichen des Radsportes, da schieb ich nämlich auf jeden Fall Di und Mi Frühschicht und kann ab 2 aus die Kiste *freu.

Und mit 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op3x4P-Fj-w"]YouTube - Billy Talent - Rusted From The Rain (full song)[/ame]

gebt Gas.....


----------



## Mareskan (28. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> es ist am 28.06 das ist ein sonntach



Hast du evtl. einen offiziellen Link wo man sich informieren und ggf. anmelden kann? Sonntags brauch ich net arbeiten 

Grüße


----------



## shaun_baker (28. Mai 2009)

GUTEN MORGEN ZUSAMMEN 
Ach hab ich gut geschlafen und gleich aufs Rad mein Babyblauen abholen. Endlich wieder MOBIL


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen zuammmen 


Mareskan schrieb:


> Das Rennen in Wetter ist wann?


Marathon am Samstag, MTB-Bundesliga am Sonntag!


Mareskan schrieb:


> Hast du evtl. einen offiziellen Link wo man sich informieren und ggf. anmelden kann? Sonntags brauch ich net arbeiten


Na klar, weil du es bist: <<<klick>>>

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nächste Woche steht ganz im Zeichen des Radsportes, da schieb ich nämlich auf jeden Fall Di und Mi Frühschicht und kann ab 2 aus die Kiste *freu


Gut zu wissen 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (28. Mai 2009)

noch 45 min. und dann endlich feierabend, ich zerschieße gerade unser testsystem, ich glaube morgen muss neu gespiegelt werden.  aber dafür ist es ja da. 

das wetter sieht nicht besonders aus, mal schuen ob es klappt mit dem biken heute abend.


----------



## sonic3105 (28. Mai 2009)

So ich hab Feierabend sitze Zuhause und will gleich aufs Rad.
Werde dem Wetter trotzen und einfach fahren. Naja wohin und was ich fahre weiss ich noch nicht genau. Wird wohl im niedrigen Pulsbereich sein, weil morgen Marsch ist.

@Sebastian
Willst du nun nen Tacho haben?? 
Hätte da ein über und einig werden wir uns bestimmt. LAch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Willst du nun nen Tacho haben??
> Hätte da ein über und einig werden wir uns bestimmt. LAch


Falls nicht, von was für einem reden wir da?

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. Mai 2009)

So, ersma zu Hause. Meine Herren, mein Leihwagen, der Espace (der Tachostand sstimmt im Leben nicht ) meines Kollegen, is nen Schiff vor dem Herrn. Das schlimme is, die Kiste ist schon verkauft *haha, gut das er heil hier angekommen is.....

Nu warte ich auf meine Knutschkugel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (28. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nu warte ich auf meine Knutschkugel....


sascha?????


----------



## seppel82 (28. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Sebastian
> Willst du nun nen Tacho haben??
> Hätte da ein über und einig werden wir uns bestimmt. LAch


 
da sag ich nicht nein. meine trail-abwärtsgeschwindigkeit interessiert mich schon


----------



## sonic3105 (28. Mai 2009)

So, bin von meiner GA1B (Grundausdauer1 Berge) wieder da.
werte 41,93 Km/Zeit1:56:05/Schnitt21,68km/h / Hm 353
Diagramm füge ich auch mal bei.
@sebastian
Ja dann bring ich ihn beim nächsten mal mit.

Fahren wir eigentlich am Samstag und oder am Montag auch??

@Maddin
Knutschkugel??? Ich habe keinen Bauch.


----------



## eminem7905 (28. Mai 2009)

jeder mensch hat nen bauch 

sonntag fahren wir ja die ctf, und montag schauen wir mal, können es ja bei der cft besprechen, ne lockere irgendwo indenbiergartenhinfahrrunde, auf ein bierchen oder snack.

erklär mal bitte was die eintelnen diagramme aussagen, blicke da nicht so durch.


----------



## sonic3105 (28. Mai 2009)

grüne Linie /geschwindigkeit
Rote Linie/ herfrequenz 
Blau ist die Strecke
Und die Hintergrund Farben Sind die herzfrequenzbereiche/gelb GA1/grün GA2 /rot


----------



## apoptygma (28. Mai 2009)

Mein Auto is wieder da. Ich fahre getz ma ne Runde ummen Block, bis dato is die Öl-Lampe aus. Vielleicht bring ich mir noch nen Döner mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (28. Mai 2009)

wencke die haben dat ding bestimmt einfach nur abgeklemmt...


----------



## shaun_baker (28. Mai 2009)

nabend zusammen
also wenn ihr montag ne runde dreht wäre ich gern dabei. samstag würde zwar auch gehen aber dann nur ne kleine runde und denk des bringt dann nix wegen der strecke nach hagen


----------



## sonic3105 (28. Mai 2009)

ich für meinen teil werde wohl Samstag auch fahren. Aber wo ,wie weit und wann weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## mistermoo (28. Mai 2009)

samstag: work
sonntag: ctf
montag: noch offen


----------



## shaun_baker (28. Mai 2009)

morgen erstmal wieder ne voll geile bude anschauen


----------



## apoptygma (28. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> wencke die haben dat ding bestimmt einfach nur abgeklemmt...



Nee hatter nicht, ich hab mit meinem Kollegen ja gesprochen. Es war getz entweder das Öl selbst oder nochmal der Schalter oder ne Steckverbindung am Thermostat oder der Auspuff oder alles zusammen.

War getz nen bissken unterwegs...es rührt sich nix meht, außer das er sich nun wie ein 3 Zylinder Diesel anhört *lach


----------



## mistermoo (29. Mai 2009)

guten morgen

wencke fährt also jetzt trecker...


----------



## Mareskan (29. Mai 2009)

moin moin zusammen,

die Sonne schein, fast kein Wind, sieht nach einer guten GA1 Runde bis 10:00 aus!

Bis später und einen stressfreien Freitag


----------



## apoptygma (29. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> guten morgen
> 
> wencke fährt also jetzt trecker...




Nen kleiner Trecker...ja 

Geil, hier hat heute nen Bäcker in unserer Bude aufgemacht, ich hab schon ne Puddingbrezel und nen Donut intus *yummie


----------



## apoptygma (29. Mai 2009)

So, geiles Wetter, nen halber Tag Urlaub eiert hier noch im Orbit, das heisst.....um 12 is Sabbat heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (29. Mai 2009)

> Geil, hier hat heute nen Bäcker in unserer Bude aufgemacht, ich hab schon ne Puddingbrezel und nen Donut intus *yummie


 
Toll und meiner einer sitzt mit ner Tassa Kaffee @ home.


----------



## apoptygma (29. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Toll und meiner einer sitzt mit ner Tassa Kaffee @ home.



Bei dem Wetter wäre ich getz schon sowas von auf dem Bike.....


----------



## shaun_baker (29. Mai 2009)

> Bei dem Wetter wäre ich getz schon sowas von auf dem Bike.....


 
Der alte Mann muss erst noch wach werden was meinst warum ich das flüssige aromatische koffeinhaltige heiß Getränk trinke???


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Mai 2009)

@all

was haltet ihr von einer tour am montag??? die hasper talsperre läßt wegen einer sarnierung ein teil des wassers ab. mein vorschlag wäre dann, eine gemütliche runde ab  eilpe zu starten, ich würde mir dann eine schöne tour überlegen mit eher gemütlichen charakter. 
wie schauts aus??? start so gegen 11 uhr?????


----------



## shaun_baker (29. Mai 2009)

ich wäre dabei wenn du was planst


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Mai 2009)

Ich denke auch das ich mich anschliessen werde.
Aber erstmal Sonntag überleben.

Gleich ne ganz lockere regenerationsrunde drehen.

ENDLICH WOCHENENDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apoptygma (29. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> was haltet ihr von einer tour am montag??? die hasper talsperre läßt wegen einer sarnierung ein teil des wassers ab. mein vorschlag wäre dann, eine gemütliche runde ab  eilpe zu starten, ich würde mir dann eine schöne tour überlegen mit eher gemütlichen charakter.
> wie schauts aus??? start so gegen 11 uhr?????




Prima Idee!

So, in 10 Minuten is Bye Bye angesagt, dann eben noch inne Drogerie Iso holen und dann nach Hause und dann mein Pferdchen sattel und ggf. jemandem bei der Regeneration helfen


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Mai 2009)

So ich sitze schön Zuhause und habe einen starmmen Max vor mir mit schön gebratenem brot , Kochschinken käse und 3 Eiern.
Achja bevor ich es vergesse nen Lecker Glas Coke zero steht da auch noch HAHAHAHAHA

HAb ich mir verdient, bin ja auch schon 20 Km Marschiert


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Mai 2009)

Sehe gerade das die Trailjunkz am Montag auch ne Tour starten wollen.
Sollen wir uns da eventuell anschliessen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (29. Mai 2009)

Hm, nachdem ichn grad beim Nachpumpen nen Ventil gekillt habe, muss ich getz ersma den Schlauch wechseln  Komme wohlalos im Leben hier nicht vor 2 rum raus, dann zieh ich auch eben Fix noch die Reifen um


----------



## apoptygma (29. Mai 2009)

Und nachdem ich standesgemäss den Reifen falschrum aufgezogen habe, hab ich schon den ersten Anfall hinter mir. Davon ab muss ich eh noch hier warten, weil mien IPod leer war und erst nachgetankt werden muss


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Mai 2009)

oder die trailjunkiez kommen am montag zu uns, weil sie ja sonntag auch ne runde fahren, würde dann ein paar trails reinbasteln.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen...
Wie sieht das denn nun mit der CTF aus?
Gibt es da für mich evtl. die Möglichkeit, mich da noch anzuschließen?
Die Kilometer/Höhenmeter sind mir gelinde gesagt scheíßegal, Startzeit etc. auch, ich will einfach wieder mit euch fahren... 
Einer (kleinen) Tour morgen bin ich auch nicht abgeneigt und einer Tour am Montag auch nicht.
Also, wie schaut es aus? 

Euch allen einen schönen Start ins Wochenende,
Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Mai 2009)

Also Kai, denke da ist sicher jemand id er Lage dich mitzunehmen.
Martin? 
Fabian?

Mitkommen kannst du sicher, freut mich das du auch mal weider fährst. 
dachte schon das Giant wäre verkauft. LOL


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also Kai, denke da ist sicher jemand id er Lage dich mitzunehmen.
> Martin?
> Fabian?
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe einfach 
Ich fahre übrigens ab und zu auch ohne euch, ne 
Wenn auch meist weniger lange, mit VIEL weniger Gelände und noch viel weniger Freude...

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Bevor ich mein Anthem verkaufe, schnapp ich mir hier mein Bike und meine Matratze und zieh unter eine Brücke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (29. Mai 2009)

nen paar infos wegen sonntag wären nicht schlecht. wo, wann, wer etc..... vielleicht schließe ich mich an


----------



## seppel82 (29. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEtrls8twBc"]YouTube - Machine Head - Message in a bottle[/ame]


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> wo, wann, wer etc..... vielleicht schließe ich mich an


Dortmund, Sonntag, wenn es geht ich 
Das ist das, was ich bisher weiß.

Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (29. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Dortmund, Sonntag, wenn es geht ich
> Das ist das, was ich bisher weiß.
> 
> Gruß Kai


 
thx. das is schonmal ein anfang. jetzt noch ne adresse und die genaue uhrzeit und ich bin glücklich


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> thx. das is schonmal ein anfang. jetzt noch ne adresse und die genaue uhrzeit und ich bin glücklich


Schwerter Straße 238 in Dortmund
Startzeit der CTF ist von 10-11Uhr, wie ich das sehe.
Eine Startzeit in Hagen müsste man dann hier oder wo auch immer absprechen, mir ist die Startzeit wie gesagt total egal.

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (29. Mai 2009)

werde wohl sonntag mit dem bike direkt anreisen, damit ich mich danach noch ein wenig ausruhen kann auf dem nach hause weg, werde dann einfach mal dort um 10 aufschlagen so ca. jedenfalls, werde gleich noch so ne kleine runde drehen bei uns durch den wald, wenn ich zu hause bin.. hoffe um 20 Uhr.


----------



## nope 75 (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
ich würde Montag gern bei Euch mitfahren, wenn sich was Ergibt.
Ist doch noch nichts Konkretes geplant. Oder?
Ich fahre Morgen früh mit ein Kollegen diese Runde. http://gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=xnmkrsrfzuvhfnrq
Ich bin die Runde letzte Woche nur zur hälfte gefahren weil ich noch Wege die nach Kyrill nicht mehr befahrbar waren Getestet habe.
Morgen wird also die ganze Runde gefahren und dann könnten es so um die 40 km und ca 1000 hm werden. Wer mitfahren möchte kann sich gerne Uns anschließen, allerdings sind wir schon um 9:00 Uhr am Startpunkt.

Gruß nope75


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Mai 2009)

so ne super mega geile trail suchtour mit seppel gemacht, 
38,28km 671hm mit 14,6er schnitt wir haben natürlich wieder supergeile trail gefunden, der eine war der traum schlechthin, auf etwa 300metern länge 150hm runter, praktisch am abhang mit stehenden reifen.  und an der hasper talsperre haben wir evtl. 3 neue angetroffen und sofort angeworben 

@nope
wenn wir montag ne tour ab hagen starten sollten, so gegen 11 uhr, dann bist du herzlich willkommen, kann mir mal ein 301er in aktion betrachten. 

für dein navi, treffpunkt wäre eilper str. 40 (aral tankstelle) ausfahrt von der a45 hagen-süd-->dann rechts. 


@die üblichen, bock morgen abend irgendwo essen zu gehen, chinese in dortmund oder falls noch plätze frei sind in iserlohn in bali????


----------



## nope 75 (29. Mai 2009)

11:00 Uhr


----------



## mistermoo (29. Mai 2009)

so schöne runde geheizt, ca. 19 km (fixe hausrunde durch den wald) in 35 min, falle jetzt tod um, da meister vergessen hat was zu trinken einzupacken und nun völlig aus der puste ist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> so schöne runde geheizt, ca. 19 km (fixe hausrunde durch den wald) in 35 min, falle jetzt tod um, da meister vergessen hat was zu trinken einzupacken und nun völlig aus der puste ist.....



Wem bist du denn gefolgt? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Mai 2009)

eine der beiden zahlen muss du korrigeren.


----------



## mistermoo (29. Mai 2009)

nope ich war wohl vom teufel verfolgt,

ahso meine neue hose ist da.... vorgestern in uk bestellt, heute frisch aus monaco eingetroffen, ja fragt nicht, wirklich poststempel war monaco.... kona muss geld haben lol

hammer preis für ne schöne hose


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> eine der beiden zahlen muss du korrigeren.


Ich brauche auch eine Hose von KONA 
Sorry, Jenz 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> so schöne runde geheizt, ca. 19 km (fixe hausrunde durch den wald) in 35 min, falle jetzt tod um, da meister vergessen hat was zu trinken einzupacken und nun völlig aus der puste ist.....



das wäre dann ein schnitt von 32km/h, sprich du must min. 32km/h gefahren sein.  somit machst du uwe konkurenz 


schaut mal eine seite vorher, habe vorgeschlagen morgen abend essen zu gehen????


----------



## mistermoo (29. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> das wäre dann ein schnitt von 32km/h, sprich du must min. 32km/h gefahren sein.  somit machst du uwe konkurenz
> 
> 
> schaut mal eine seite vorher, habe vorgeschlagen morgen abend essen zu gehen????



kann ich erst morgen am spät nachmittag zusagen, kann sein das da noch was am abend geht, ist noch nicht ganz klar,

ich sag jetzt mal nicht das ich fast nen clk fahrer gelüncht hätte der mir beinahe die vorfahrt genommen hat, da ich da doch ein wenig fix angeknallt kam, höchster gang, voller tritt (hatte doch durst wie sau) und schön gebremst hat er, reifen gequietscht und seine trulla aufm beifahrersitz hat sich fast übergeben


----------



## shaun_baker (29. Mai 2009)

> so ne super mega geile trail suchtour mit seppel gemacht,
> 38,28km 671hm mit 14,6er schnitt wir haben natürlich wieder supergeile trail gefunden, der eine war der traum schlechthin, auf etwa 300metern länge 150hm runter, praktisch am abhang mit stehenden reifen. und an der hasper talsperre haben wir evtl. 3 neue angetroffen und sofort angeworben


 

Hmm ok ich schiebe dann mal  obwohl hab des mal heiute gemacht auf der kanalrunde mit dem arsch aufs hinterrad sag nur aua


----------



## apoptygma (29. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @die üblichen, bock morgen abend irgendwo essen zu gehen, chinese in dortmund oder falls noch plätze frei sind in iserlohn in bali????




Also ich wär dabei....


----------



## apoptygma (29. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> so schöne runde geheizt, ca. 19 km (fixe hausrunde durch den wald) in 35 min, falle jetzt tod um, da meister vergessen hat was zu trinken einzupacken und nun völlig aus der puste ist.....



Damit MUSST Du ins Duisburg Team.....definitiv, denn da knallst du dann locker fast 3 Runden in der Zeit.....was ma locker min eine Runde mehr ist als die Schnellsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (29. Mai 2009)

na supa und danach kannste mich dann wegschmeissen, das würde wohl nichts bringen....  weil mit 3 runden in 24std ist euch nicht geholfen

mir schmerzen jetzt die beine/die knie


----------



## apoptygma (29. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> na supa und danach kannste mich dann wegschmeissen, das würde wohl nichts bringen....  weil mit 3 runden in 24std ist euch nicht geholfen




Ach, das kann man auch ma 2-3 mal abrufen und nen super Puffer sein 

Und Bock mal nicht so rum im ICQ, was biste so unentspannt???


----------



## mistermoo (30. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach, das kann man auch ma 2-3 mal abrufen und nen super Puffer sein
> 
> Und Bock mal nicht so rum im ICQ, was biste so unentspannt???



ne das kann ich nicht so oft abrufen, das wäre schön

unentspannt, hat wohl nen grund warum ich so ne runde gefahren bin, sicherlich nicht weil mir nach guter laune ist


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ne das kann ich nicht so oft abrufen, das wäre schön
> 
> unentspannt, hat wohl nen grund warum ich so ne runde gefahren bin, sicherlich nicht weil mir nach guter laune ist




Ja, aber zum einen....egal!

Zum anderen brauchst mich ja nicht dafür bluten lassen, hm? Oke?


----------



## mistermoo (30. Mai 2009)

grml  morgäään,

scheiss tag scheiss nacht, mal sehen was jetzt kommt, warum bin ich wach und lieg mit lappi im bett


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

Moin, 
wie ich es geahnt hab bin ich leicht erkältet. 
Naja heute ist eh Pause angesagt und Morgen sieht die elt bestimmt schon weider besser aus.

Jetzt erstmal nen Käffchen schlürfen und Frühstücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

Morgen :-(

Fühl mich krank.....Hals tut weh.

Werd gleich ersma inne Apo meine prima Tropfen organisieren. Nun weiss ich auch, warum ich gestern so lurig war. 

Kaffee!


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

moin, knochen tun weh nach der gestrihen tour mit sebastian. gehe gleich mal entspannt ne runde fahren, noch mal der aufruf, wie schaut es aus, bock heute irgendwo wo es all you can eat gibt essen zu gehen????

melde mich später hier noch, wencke und ich hätten schon mal bock, jenz muss noch gucken, und was sagen die anderen????

P.S. Halsschmerzen habe ich auch


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

Ich kann es wegen heute Abend noch nicht sagen, muss das Kurzfristig enttscheiden weil ich nicht weiss wielange mein Besuch bleibt.
denke aber wenn es nicht alt so früh ist geht das Klar

Fahren werde ich Heute unter Garnatie nicht, meine beine sind einfach mal fertig und brauchen Pause.
Sie werden ja Morgen und Übermorgen gebraucht.

Werde am Sonntag wohl auch mit dem Rad anreisen und somit die 30 Km Runde fahren.

@Jens 
bist du für Nordenau nun schon gemeldet??
Wie ahst du denn Schnitt im Wlad gefahren???
Verrat es mir, nicht das ich in Nordenau nur noch Staub sehe und wenigstens nen hauch einer Chance habe


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

Hm, die 36er Runde is auf 43 gestreckt mit 717 HM...


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

wo steht das, ich lese immernoch 36km

edit. hat sich erledigt.

edit2 hier die stecke
http://gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=tedqxoqmucfxvwfa


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

Dann fahren wir die trotzdem oder?? 
Also ich bin jedenfalls am Start.
Und warm gefahren bin ich bis dahin auch.


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

ich werde wahrscheinlich die 25km runde fahren, weil ich heute, morgen und montag fahren werde.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich werde wahrscheinlich die 25km runde fahren, weil ich heute, morgen und montag fahren werde.



Das hört sich gut an, ggf. schließe ich mich Dir da an, je nachdem wie ich drauf bin morgen.


----------



## seppel82 (30. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich werde wahrscheinlich die 25km runde fahren, weil ich heute, morgen und montag fahren werde.


 
viel mehr würd ich mir jetzt auch nicht zumuten....
mit heut abend futtern gehn, wird bei mir nix


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen 
Für morgen bin ich raus. Heute Abend, das wird auch nix. Würde sich einfach nicht lohnen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

So, 
nach langem überlegen habe ich mich dazu durchgerungen meine Beine zwecks der ayrodynamik anzupassen.
Spass beiseite.
Jetzt mal ne Frage 
Was ist mit der Beinrasur??
Ja bzw. Nein bitte mit begründung??


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

willst du pömps dazu????


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

Ja!

Begründung:

Es schaut super schön aus bei schönen Beinen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So,
> nach langem überlegen habe ich mich dazu durchgerungen meine Beine zwecks der ayrodynamik anzupassen.
> Spass beiseite.
> Jetzt mal ne Frage
> ...


Wir brauchen neues Öl fürs Feuer, oder wie jetzt?
Ob mans macht oder nicht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
Aus einer möglichen öffentlichen Argumentation halte ich mich raus, soviel ist sicher 

Ihr macht das schon,
Martin's Einstieg war schon ganz gelungen finde ich 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: 
@ Wencke
Na dann kann ich es ja lassen...


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

nee, Kai kein Öl fürs feuer einfach mal eine kleine Diskussion um die Meinung anderer zu diesem Thema zu erfahren möglichst ernsthaft und mit begründung.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> möglichst ernsthaft



Ohne mich.
Da kann man bei der nächsten Tour in einer ruhigen Minute mal drüber quatschen 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Oder beim Stammtisch


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> nee, Kai kein Öl fürs feuer einfach mal eine kleine Diskussion um die Meinung anderer zu diesem Thema zu erfahren möglichst ernsthaft und mit begründung.




Da wirste ausser "Das machen nur Tucken" nicht viel hören 

Wie gesagt, ich kenne das seit meinem BF damals, da war ich 18+, der war Rennradler, ich kenne ihn nurmit rasierten Beinen und fand das damals schon super klasse. Lange Beine, schlanke aber muskulöse Beine hat er gehabt und eben rasiert. Sah toll aus 

@Kai
Ja nee is klar


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Ja nee is klar


Die Gründe für meine Aussage haben in der Öffentlichkeit nix verloren -> icq! 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Die Gründe für meine Aussage haben in der Öffentlichkeit nix verloren -> icq!
> 
> Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

gründe die dafür sprechen:
Optik
Hygiene
Viecher (zecken usw.)

dazu kommen sachen die ich noch nicht beurteilen kann, eventuell Jucken, Scheuern beim fahren??

Dagegen: ??????


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

Diskutiert ihr mal schön weiter, ich muss jetzt mein Autoradio haben. SOFORT!

Und noch eben inne Ratio was besorgen, bevor ichs vergesse!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


>


Schön, dass wir das so unkompliziert klären konnten 

Kai


----------



## seppel82 (30. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Dagegen: ??????


 
- hoher klingenverschleiss
- grosser zeitaufwand (glaub nicht das einmal die woche reicht... oder willste eppilieren??)
- blöde sprüche vonne kollegen (infragestellen der männlichkeit etc.)
- aerodynamik halt ich fürn gerücht. spielt vielleicht im profisport ne rolle aber nicht für unserein...


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

das mit der aerodynamik war ja auch mehr nen spass.
Infragestellen der männlickeit ist schwachsinn, denn wer seine männlichkeit mit haaren beweist... 
naja sprüche, steht man denke ich  drüber. Zumindest ist das bei mir der fall.
Klingen verschleiss ist ein ernst zunehmender faktor.vorallem bei dem riesen preis. denke aber das da eppilieren bzw ein haarschneider auch reichen dürften.


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

deine argumente sascha waren schon mal ok, den ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es aerodynamischer ist, evtl. hast du ein anderes gefüh aber bist nicht schneller, was mich nerven würde ist das rasieren, mich stört schon das normale rasieren, ein vorteil ist aber bei verletzungen, wovon ich nicht ausgehe, weil du eher ein passiver fahrer bist wie ich, in diesen bereichen kann man noch sein rad sehr gut kontrollieren. sowas wie zecken und so, finde ich auch nicht so das argument, weil man zecken prima auch durch die paar haare sehen kann. in der tat für mich persönlich ist beine rasieren im hobbybereich lächerlich, und optik ist ja bekanntlich geschmackssache, aber alleine schon das du hier fragst, sagt aus das du von deiner entscheidung nicht überzeigt bist, weil wenn du es wärest, dann würdest du es einfach tun. 

aber nach ein vorher/nacher foto und stell es hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

ne mit überzeugung hat das weniger zutun, für mich war es einfach mal ne frage wert was andere dazu sagen bzw denken. finde die reaktionen dazu immer sehr interessant, auch in anderen Threads.da hat es mich einfach mal interessiert was so die Mitfahr leute darüber denken bzw. was für eine meinung sie dazu haben.Beeinflussen wird mich dies trotzdem in keinsterweise, da ich schon immer selber für mich entscheiden konnte.
 Vorher Nachher Foto wird schwierig.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Mai 2009)

Beine rasieren mein Lieblingsthema.
Also ich Rasier mir schon seit einigen Jahren die Beine.
Vorteil ist einfach das die Mocke einfacher beim duschen weg ist.
Das gleiche gilt auch für Zecken.
Wenn man dann noch vor Rennen oder so mit Starteröl rumsaut ist es auch besser keine Harre zu haben.
Aber wie auch immer das muss jeder selber wiesen.


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Vorher Nachher Foto wird schwierig.



.....weil du sie dir schon abrasiert hast 

ein paar sprüche wirst du von mir ernten, aber ich hoffe du weiß wie ich das meine.


----------



## Danboo (30. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> was haltet ihr von einer tour am montag??? die hasper talsperre läßt wegen einer sarnierung ein teil des wassers ab. mein vorschlag wäre dann, eine gemütliche runde ab eilpe zu starten, ich würde mir dann eine schöne tour überlegen mit eher gemütlichen charakter.
> wie schauts aus??? start so gegen 11 uhr?????


 

Bei der Tour am Montag um 1100 wäre ich evtl. auch dabei Wie viel Std. sind denn für die Tour geplant?

Werde evtl. auch morgen am CTF teilnehmen, hängt allerdings auch ein wenig von dem heutigen Abend ab (Grillen & anschließend nach Dahlerbrück in Schalksmühle zu den Husaren.. . schön Musik, nen Bierchen  & töttern).

Würde mich jedenfalls freuen Euch mal persönlich kennen zu lernen und ne Runde mit euch drehen zu können 

Greez,
Daniel 


PS: Werde jetzt gleich erst mal ne schön entspannte Runde mit meiner besseren Hälfte in Richtung Halver  Bever starten und das herliche Wetter genießen


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

Mit Sprüchen kann ich leben, .....

@Uwe
hey schön das du dich auch mal wedier zu Wort meldest, wie geht es dir denn so??
Hoffe es ist soweit alles gut verlaufen.


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

@Daniel
Ich denke ich Spreche im NAmen aller wenn ich sage das du dich einfach malanschliessen sollst und mit uns fährst.
dann lernst du unseren Haufen schon kennen. 

Strecke weiss ich für Montag auch noch nicht, denke aber das es sich so wie immer verrhalten wird und dann wären es so 30-40 Km.

Morgen die Ctf fährst du auch mit, dann müssen wir mal schauen wie bzw. wo wir uns treffen.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Mit Sprüchen kann ich leben, .....
> 
> @Uwe
> hey schön das du dich auch mal wedier zu Wort meldest, wie geht es dir denn so??
> Hoffe es ist soweit alles gut verlaufen.



Wie es halt so einen alten Sack mit 6 bis 8cm Bauchschnitt geht schön beschi§§en!
Ich denk ich werde frühsten nächstes WE mal ganz langsam anfangen zu radeln.
Aber wenn ich fahre dann mit frisch rasierten Beinen


----------



## Danboo (30. Mai 2009)

Meine bessere Hälfte fährt den CTF morgen mit meinem alten Univega Gaul evtl. auch mit. Sie ist zwar nicht gerade der Radsportfan schlecht hin aber für solche Aktionen durchaus auch zu begeistern 

Wenn jemand von Euch den Startbereich in Dortmund kennen sollte, können wir ja einen konkreten Treffpunkt vereinbaren

Montag würde ich dann nach Hagen zur Aral kommen, entweder direkt mit dem MTB oder aber auch mit dem Auto, mal sehen 

Greez,
Daniel


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

Also ich kenne den Startbereich nicht, 

Morgen mit der Aral ist ja absolut leicht zufinden, denke da werden ausser uns nicht viele Mtber stehen.

@Uwe
 So alt bist du auch nicht ausserdem sind so alte kriegsverletzungen Bzw. Narben ja immer für ne Geschichte gut.....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Uwe
> So alt bist du auch nicht ausserdem sind so alte kriegsverletzungen Bzw. Narben ja immer für ne Geschichte gut.....



Ich denk mal das ich, zwar nicht der Dienstrang höchste, aber der Standort älteste hier bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

quasi der thread-opa


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> quasi der thread-opa


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

Eh ja okay das kann sein, 
aber auch der mit den schnellsten Beinen denke ich.
Woran das liegen mag??


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Woran das liegen mag??



er ist verheiratet hat kinder einen job etc. somit muss es sehr viele aktivitäten in 24std. reinbekommen, deshalb fährt er halt etwas schneller. um mehr zeit für die familie zu haben


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

Die begründung klingt Logisch betrachtet schonmal Plausibel.
oder man dreht das ganze mal ein wenig um.

Uwe Trainiert sehr viel und lange damit er nicht Zuhause sein muss....
daraus resultiert dann natürlich diese enorme geschwindigkeit.

Uwe bei dir Zuhause alles Okay??
 wenn du reden möchtest ich hab immer ein offenes Ohr.


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

na ja würde er zu hause nich sein wollen, würde er unser tempo fahren


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Mai 2009)

Da macht euch mal keine Sorgen bei mir zuhaus ist alles in Ordnung.
Ich bin jetzt bald 20 Jahre verheiratet mir ein und der gleichen Frau.


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

WoW, dzu schonmal Glückwunsch.
Ich sag mal manche halten es nichtmal 2 jahre aus. LALALALA

Aber war auch nur nen Spass, ............


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber war auch nur nen Spass, ............



Hatte ich auch als so einen verstanden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

wie mache ich hier meine signatur unten sichtbar, bzw. wo muss ich was reinschreiben???

edit: hat geklappt.


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

Ich sehe Uwe versteht uns .....

@martin
 Ich sehe du machst in der Signatur Werbung für uns... SEHR GUT


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

habe das gefühl das sehr viele neue dabei sein werden, und da hier nur die stammleser einen überblick haben, dachte ich das es so am besten für jeden lesbar ist. ich denke nope75 kommt mit seinem gps, so kann er auch die tour aufzeichnen, und unter gpsies einstellen, so wird die hagener mtb region papulärer. 

muss mich noch mit der windmühle in breckerfeld kurzschließen, will eine gewinnbeteiligung aushandeln 

edit: seit letztem sonntag über 10.000 besucher in unserem thread.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

Ich müsste bittte getz genau wissen, wieviele vom "harten Kern" von uns morgen dabei sind.

Sascha, Jenz, Martin, Sebastian, ich......plus 2-3 noch nicht schlüssige.

Also max 8 oder?


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

Also soweit ich weiss fällt Fabian aus und Kai auch.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

Für Sonntag bin ich definitiv raus, ja.
Umso größer ist natürlich die Freude, euch übermorgen ALLE unversehrt und bei bester Gesundheit zu einer kleinen Runde zu treffen 
Bis dahin mach ich mir mit Onkel Vorfreude eine schöne Zeit 

Euch allen natürlich auch ohne mich viel Spaß.
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ich habe mir heute das Ennepetaler Waldgebiet mal von innen angesehen. Ganz nett. Bald kann ich euch im Rahmen einer kleinen Tour vielleicht mal was zeigen...  Noch muss ich allersings die Teilstücke zusammenflicken, umdrehen (aus Anstieg mach Abfahrt),...
Wenn ich soweit bin, gebe ich laut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nope 75 (30. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> habe das gefühl das sehr viele neue dabei sein werden, und da hier nur die stammleser einen überblick haben, dachte ich das es so am besten für jeden lesbar ist. ich denke nope75 kommt mit seinem gps, so kann er auch die tour aufzeichnen, und unter gpsies einstellen, so wird die hagener mtb region papulärer.




Hallo,
ich muss Dich leider Enttäuschen die Tour wurde nicht von mir Aufgezeichnet sondern von einem Bekanntem mit dem ich die Tour in Muttental gefahren bin. Das wahr die Schlechte Nachricht, und nun die Gute da meine Frau so ne Liebe ist, und ich wohl auch  Manchmal. Bekomme ich von Ihr ende nächster Woche ein Garmin zum Geburtstag. Tchja und das Bedeutet für Euch!!!!!!! das ich dann noch mal zu Euch kommen muss. Also bis Montag, ich Freu mich auf Euch.

Und viel Spass Morgen in Dortmund, ich mach ne Pause. Heute in Muttental die Komplette Runde gefahren so wie sie vor Kyrill war.
 42 km
963 hm
16,7

Gruß nope75


----------



## shaun_baker (30. Mai 2009)

> Ich sag mal manche halten es nichtmal 2 jahre aus. LALALALA


 
ich sag dazu nix bei mir war es wesentlich kürzer der fehler vorm altar  
*aber bald feier ich die SCHEIDUNG!!! man soll die Feste fallen wie sie kommen!!!*


----------



## shaun_baker (30. Mai 2009)

ach ja mal zum thema rasur als biker kann ich dazu nix sagen, nur aus meinem langjährigen erfahrungen im fußball bereich. nach so ner schönen blutgrätsche auf nem ascheplatz können haare an den beinen sehr schmerhaft sein bei schürwunden, vorallem wenn die anfangen zu eitern usw. details erspar ich jetzt. aber ich steh auf schmerzen daher nie rasiert an den beinen.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> ach ja mal zum thema rasur als biker kann ich dazu nix sagen, nur aus meinem langjährigen erfahrungen im fußball bereich. nach so ner schönen blutgrätsche auf nem ascheplatz können haare an den beinen sehr schmerhaft sein bei schürwunden, vorallem wenn die anfangen zu eitern usw. details erspar ich jetzt. aber ich steh auf schmerzen daher nie rasiert an den beinen.



Gut, wer im Fußball auch meint, fehlende Technik und Kondi durch grätschen auszugleichen, der darf dafür auch gern tagelang rumeitern


----------



## shaun_baker (30. Mai 2009)

> Gut, wer im Fußball auch meint, fehlende Technik und Kondi durch grätschen auszugleichen, der darf dafür auch gern tagelang rumeitern


 
Technik hab ich echt wenig, aber denk Kondi hab ich, nur ab und an muss man zur Grätsche greifen. 

Ach ja Montag ich bin dabei


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Technik hab ich echt wenig, aber denk Kondi hab ich, nur ab und an muss man zur Grätsche greifen.
> 
> Ach ja Montag ich bin dabei



Man muss also einen Sportskameraden vorsätzlich verletzen? Oder, zumindest in Kauf nehmen, diesen verletzen zu können? 

Das find ich getz großen Sportsgeist.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> aber denk Kondi hab ich...
> Ach ja Montag ich bin dabei


Schaun mer mal, ich freu mich 
Aber nicht grätschen, ja? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## shaun_baker (30. Mai 2009)

> Man muss also einen Sportskameraden vorsätzlich verletzen? Oder, zumindest in Kauf nehmen, diesen verletzen zu können?


 
es gibt leutz die können des und es gibt holzfäller. denk nen augenmass sollte man haben ist es sinnvoll ja oder nein. klar achte ich auf die knochen meines gegners.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Schaun mer mal, ich freu mich
> Aber nicht grätschen, ja?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ich freu mich vor allem auf Dich Großer


----------



## shaun_baker (30. Mai 2009)

> Schaun mer mal, ich freu mich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hmm ist ja kein ball im spiel am montag 
hey das wäre doch mal was fahrradfußball. wenn der raab des schon auf eis macht mit bowlingschuhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich freu mich vor allem auf Dich Großer


Frag mich mal *vermiss* 

@ shaun Baker
Also nicht so
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzEGkmY-Vio"]YouTube - Roy keane cripples alf inge haaland[/ame]
ja?

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> es gibt leutz die können des und es gibt holzfäller. denk nen augenmass sollte man haben ist es sinnvoll ja oder nein. klar achte ich auf die knochen meines gegners.



Dann kennen wir da andere Begrifflichkeiten.

Ne Blutgrätsche ist ne Grätsche, bei dem der Gegner schon von den Beinen geholt wurde und vor allem ist es dem Spieler vorher schon wumpe, ob der den Ball überhaupt noch erreicht.

Nen Kollege ist dabei recht übel verletzt worden, sein Gegner mit ner Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung vorm Richter gelandet.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> fahrradfußball


Gibbet doch schon längst, nennt sich Radball. Finds aber eher... affig 

Kai


----------



## shaun_baker (30. Mai 2009)

@ race des sind inselaffen da fällt das unter gesundehärte  man die haben doch nen sockenschuss.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> @ race des sind inselaffen da fällt das unter gesundehärte  man die haben doch nen sockenschuss.


Kai reicht, Danke 
Also meiner Meinung nach kann man seine Zeit nicht viel sinnvoller verbringen als mit englischem Fussball 
Gut, es geht, aber es gibt auch viel weniger anschauliches.

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also nicht so
> Kai



Du kannst davon ausgehen, wenn mir jemals eine früher beim Handball so gekommen wäre, die wäre definitiv im Krankenhaus gelandet.

Ich habe nur eine grobe Unsportlichkeit jemals selbst miterlebt, als aktive Torwärtin damals, als mit so ne Olle den Ball vorsätzlich mit vollem Programm auf den Kopf gehämmert hat. Das nächste, was ich sah, nach den Sternen, war meine Faust in Ihrem Gesicht, nachdem ich sie durch die Halle gejagt habe. Gab 8 Wochen Sperre für mich.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, wen mir jemals eine früher beim Handball so gekommen wäre, die wäre definitiv im Krankenhaus gelandet.
> 
> Ich habe nur eine grobe Unsportlichkeit gemals selbst miterlebt, als aktive Torwärtin damals, als mit so ne Olle den Ball vorsätzlich mit vollem Programm auf den Kopf gehämmert hat. Das nächste, was ich sah, nach den Sternen, war meine Faust in Ihrem Gesicht, nachdem ich sie durch die Halle gejagt habe. Gab 8 Wochen Sperre für mich.


Die in dem Video gezeigte Aktion hat die Karriere des Gefoulten mehr oder weniger beendet, soweit ich weiß. Denk nicht, dass ihm nach der Aktion nach Rache war.

Bin ich froh, dass ich weiß, wie man sich benimmt... Würde ich zumindest sagen. Also, wissen tu ich es 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, wenn mir jemals eine früher beim Handball so gekommen wäre, die wäre definitiv im Krankenhaus gelandet.



ist für mich noch unsportlicher als ne blutgrätsche.


----------



## shaun_baker (30. Mai 2009)

hmm unsportlich finde ich es angespuckt zu werden. es gibt nix schlimmeres in meinen augen. schiedsrichter hat des spucken nicht gesehen. rest kann man sich ja denken wie ich reagiert hab. die dusche tat gut erstmal den rotz runter waschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ist für mich noch unsportlicher als ne blutgrätsche.




Nein, weil ich das nach dem Spiel geregelt hätte. Das hätte mir Sport nix mehr zu tun gehabt. Aber wenn Unfähigkeit eines Spielers dazu führt, einen anderen zu verletzten, so gibts für mich da wenig Toleranz.


----------



## schuh074 (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und habe gestern seppel und eminem kenngelernt.
 würde die tage gerne mal mit auf ne gemütliche runde.
am montag muß ich leider arbeiten!
aber werde hier jetzt öfters mal reinschauen!
viel spaß am montag!-


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

In erster Linie muss man da meiner Meinung nach entscheiden um was es in dem Spiel geht. 
Im Hobbybereich muss man nicht Zwangsläufig jemanden von den beinen holen der durch ist, aber wenn es um was geht muss ein taktisches Foul nunmal manchmal sein.

Unsportlichkeiten sind ja dann andere Dinge, sowas wie anspucken ,schlagen, Eierkneifen oder sonstige sachen gehören einfach nicht auf den Platz.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

schuh074 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin neu hier und habe gestern seppel und eminem kenngelernt.
> würde die tage gerne mal mit auf ne gemütliche runde.
> ...


Hallo schuh074

Das freut natürlich zu hören.
Gemütlich sind all unsere Runden.
Mit Montag ist schade, aber leider nicht zu ändern. Aber es wird zu 100% nicht die letzte Tour sein die wir machen. 

Ich freue mich, dich bald mal kennen zu lernen.
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

schuh074 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin neu hier und habe gestern seppel und eminem kenngelernt.
> würde die tage gerne mal mit auf ne gemütliche runde.
> ...



Hey Hallo Du! Willkommen ersma.

Egal, was die anderen über mich sagen, ich bin ganz anders


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

ja dann heisse ich dich mal Willkommen und freu mich drauf dich kennenzulernen.

Wann soll morgend er Treffpunkt sein?? Uhrzeit??

Ich werde mich so um 9 Uhr auf den Weg machen und dann mal schauen wie schnell ich so da bin. ca 11 Kilometer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ja dann heisse ich dich mal Willkommen und freu mich drauf dich kennenzulernen.
> 
> Wann soll morgend er Treffpunkt sein?? Uhrzeit??
> 
> Ich werde mich so um 9 Uhr auf den Weg machen und dann mal schauen wie schnell ich so da bin. ca 11 Kilometer.




Das ist mitten in der Nacht :-(


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt das du da auch schon losfahren muss. 

Manche müssen halt beim Schönheitsschlaf ein wenig länger Liegen bleiben.Jeder nimmt sich die zeit die er braucht.
LOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Duck und Wech


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

@sascha habe reingestellt, und der übersichtbarkethalber bitte dort eintragen, der link kommt gleich

edit http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8486

bitte alle eintragen die mitfahren


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

hallo schuh, freut uns das du diesen thread gefunden hast, wenn dir zeit und ort zusagt, komm dann einfach zum treffpunkt, die touren werden hier regelmäßig besprochen. 

@die anderen 

wie schaut es mit heute abend aus?? ggf. ein bierchen irgendwo zischen????

EDIT:
wie schaut es jetzt mit morgen aus, wann fährst du hier los wencke, denke mal das wir alle dahin gemiensam fahen werden.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> EDIT:
> wie schaut es jetzt mit morgen aus, wann fährst du hier los wencke, denke mal das wir alle dahin gemiensam fahen werden.



Da ich hier schwer befürchte, das ich super früh aufstehen muss...nö!

Wann wollen wir überhaupt los?


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

nach dem ausschlafen, bis wann muss man sich anmelden???

will nicht eher als um 9 uhr AUFSTEHEN!!


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> nach dem ausschlafen, bis wann muss man sich anmelden???
> 
> will nicht eher als um 9 uhr AUFSTEHEN!!



Zwischen 10 und 11 ist Start, also nen recht kleinen Zeitfenster :-(

Ich geh getz ersma Baden...bis gleich ma.


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

Also ich hätte heute abend noch zeit, gleich kurz einkaufen und dann bin ich recht flexibel


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

ja wie wäre es dann mit einem bierchen im roadstop oder sonst wo. nicht für allzulange. denke wencke würde auch mitkommen, gleich nachdem sie schön nach aloevera riechen wird


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

P.S.
Und außerdem ist mein Aufruf von vor 2 Wochen, vieleicht Abends noch wo was trinken zu gehen geflissentlich überlesen und ignoriert worden *pöh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> P.S.
> Und außerdem ist mein Aufruf von vor 2 Wochen, vieleicht Abends noch wo was trinken zu gehen geflissentlich überlesen und ignoriert worden *pöh


Aber du meinst nicht den Ausflug zum Chinamann, oder?

Kai... hat das nicht vergessen


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

butter bei de fische


21 uhr roadstop?, klingel mal bei jenz durch!!!


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

okay 21 uhr ich bin da. bis gleich


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

bin auch da. wencke fährst du alleine oder soll ich dich mitnehmen, oder du nimmst mich mit????
was ist mit den anderen????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was ist mit den anderen????


So gerne ich den Vorfreude-Modus für Montag vorzeitig verlassen und euch treffen würde, aber für mich "lohnt" es sich nicht.

Aber wir sehen uns ja übermorgen hoffentlich alle.
Euch dennoch einen schönen Abend,
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bin auch da. wencke fährst du alleine oder soll ich dich mitnehmen, oder du nimmst mich mit????
> was ist mit den anderen????



Ok, nimm mich bitte mit, dann kann ich wenigstens nen Bier oder zwei trinken *scheiss Gruppenzwang hier 

Dann mussich ja noch Haare waschen...grml


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

meinst du ich trinke dort wasser????   hold dich um 20.45 ab. lasse auf dein handy lingeln wenn ich losfahre.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> meinst du ich trinke dort wasser????   hold dich um 20.45 ab. lasse auf dein handy lingeln wenn ich losfahre.




 Ich werde fertig sein. Ich kann Dir ja ne Milch ausgeben!


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

P.S.
Ahso...Jenz kommt nich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

Euch trotzdem viel Spaß heute Abend 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Euch trotzdem viel Spaß heute Abend
> 
> Kai



Wird Zeit das Du ne Lappen machs und dann Mutters Auto nimmst


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das Du ne Lappen machs und dann Mutters Auto nimmst


Dann könnte ich aber auch keinen Alkohol trinken...   

Kai


----------



## Danboo (30. Mai 2009)

Wäre schön, wenn jemand von euch für morgen noch einen markanten Punkt am Start in Dortmund posten könnte, damit wir uns im Vorfeld mal treffen können .

Greez, 
Daniel


----------



## apoptygma (30. Mai 2009)

Also wir sind erstman so verblieben, das Martin und Seb morgen hier zu 10 aufschlagen und wir dann zusammen losfahren.

@Daniel:

Am besten schickst mir Deine Handynummer, dann bimmeln wir kurz vorher an bevor wir da sind.


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Mai 2009)

@daniel
ich werde wohl etwas eher dasein als die anderen, weises Bulls Copperhead3 
Und Bulls Team Outfit, denke nicht das viele in dieser Combo dasein werden. 
Also dann vielleicht sehen wir uns ja dort.
jetzt aber schnell ins Bett.
 Gute NAcht und bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Gute NAcht und bis morgen


Dir auch eine gute Nacht und bis ÜBERmorgen.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich noch selig schlummern, während ihr euch durchs Gelände arbeitet 

Euch morgen aber dennoch viel Spaß,
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Mai 2009)

jo, morgen 10 uhr bei wencke, wencke hat sich glaube ich an meinen fahrstill gewöhnt. 

und kai, mach deinen führerschein!!!!! du sollst ja nicht trinken, du sollst dann die die trinken fahren können


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

*




Sascha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Auch wenn du jetzt schon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
*




Ich wollte dir nur eben **herzlichen Glückwunsch sagen und dir alles 




Gute in deinem neuen Lebensjahr wünschen!*








Auf das dir sone Sachen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 erspart bleiben und du immer schnelle Beine hast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Kai​


----------



## apoptygma (31. Mai 2009)

​

Alles Liebe und Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag Großer ​


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und kai, mach deinen führerschein!!!!! du sollst ja nicht trinken, du sollst dann die die trinken fahren können


Ich sehe den Führerschein in weiter Ferne...
Aber mal sehen was die Zukunft so bringt! 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Dass ich dann als Fahrer herhalten muss war mir schon klar


----------



## eminem7905 (31. Mai 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ​
> 
> Alles Liebe und Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag *Großer* ​



du sollst ihn am geburtstag nicht beleidigen 

von mir natürlich aich alles gute zum B-Day


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

*-> Hier stand mal eine dumme Aussage <-*​


----------



## eminem7905 (31. Mai 2009)

aber smilys kannst du schon deuten kai, oder????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> aber smilys kannst du schon deuten kai, oder????


Ja, war dumm, entschuldigung *kleinlaut*

Kai


----------



## mistermoo (31. Mai 2009)

.....


so jetzt aber genug davon

bin wieder wech...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (31. Mai 2009)

ich danke euch für die Glückwünsche, ein teil von euch sehe ich ja gleich noch.
@kai 
wir uns ja leider erst morgen, aber es ist schon so lange her da kriegen wir den Tag auch noch rum.

irgendwie bin ich voll platt, erstmal ein wenig essen und nen Kaffee dann gehts bestimmt besser. Bis später dann


----------



## apoptygma (31. Mai 2009)

:-(

Ich bin raus für gleich zum fahren, ich bekomme die augen nicht auf und brauche dringend noch 2-3 std. schlaf. mein schädel fängt auch schon an zu brummen. geht ga nicht grad.

ich schick martin gleich eben die handynummer vom daniel, der ich ja mit euch treffen wollte.


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Mai 2009)

ich hab sie schon

Und dir gute besserung


----------



## eminem7905 (31. Mai 2009)

und hier die zweite absage, ich  fahre heute auch nicht mit. bin noch zu ko, und noch nicht 100% da.

EDIT: Sebastian kommt auch nicht, der ist noch am pennen


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Mai 2009)

wie geil seit ihr denn??
Hmm fahr ich gleich bestimmt ganz alleine wenn das so weitergeht.


----------



## mistermoo (31. Mai 2009)

nope, da sin wa dabaiiiii tadatada.....

bis gleich...


----------



## shaun_baker (31. Mai 2009)

MOrgen zusamm und alles Gute zum Geburtstag @ Sascha
Viel Spass gleich bei der Tour. 
Ich werd erstmal frühstücken und dann geht es ne Wohnung besichtigen. 
Schönen Tag bis MOrgen


----------



## apoptygma (31. Mai 2009)

*gähn

Langsam gehts! *gähn

Die Jungs müssten getz grad so losfahren und in ca. 3 Std. im Ziel sein. Ich wollte dann nachher, zumindest mit Sascha´s Stück Kuchen und Kerze nach Aplerbeck, ich hab nen super schlechtes Gewissen. Den Rest Kuchen bring ich dann morgen mit und hoffe, das er für alle Anwesenden dann reicht


----------



## eminem7905 (31. Mai 2009)

hätte ich auch an deiner stelle 

ach quatsch, must du nicht haben, ich liege noch im bett und spiele ego shotter, bin ein potentieller amokläufer 

habe immernoch leich hals aua.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Ja, irgendwie eine komische Nacht. Ich war um 2Uhr im Bett und habe bis gerade geschlafen, was absolut untypisch für mich ist. 9h Schlaf, welch Zeitverschwendung!
Na ja, so bin ich wenigstens fit für morgen und hoffe, euch dann endlich mal wieder zu sehen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (31. Mai 2009)

sorry hatte gestern/heute ausserplanmäßig die hütte voll... 
@Sascha erstmal


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Mai 2009)

So wir bzw. ich bin weider Zuhause, nach
68,31 Km mit an und abreise zur CTF.
Fahrzeit 3:59:43     Durchschnitt 17.10 Km/h   1198 Hm
Durchschnitt HF 140

So das waren im Groben die Daten, werde Später mal das Profil von der Ctf posten.
Im groben ne schöne Strecke, leider auf den Strassenstücken schlecht bis garnicht ausgeschildert so das es schon fast eine Orientierungsroute hätte sein können. 

Dennoch sind wir alle gut angekommen.

haben daniel und Pia getroffen und sind zusammen gefahren, hoffe ihr Zwei schliesst euch nun öfter an. 

Achja und ein zweites Pärchen habe ich auch noch angeworben die sich mal auf unserer seite umsehen werden und sich gegebenenfalls melden zwecks Touren.


----------



## seppel82 (31. Mai 2009)

joa es wird


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Mai 2009)

So hier ist  mal das profil von der Ctf.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

Super Werte Sascha 


sonic3105 schrieb:


> auf unserer seite


Unsere Seite? 
www.mtb-news.de ? 

Ich bin auch wieder da:
Kilometer: 41,82
Fahrzeit: 02:22:43h
Durchschnitt in km/h: 17,58
Höhenmeter: Ja, auch, aber dafür fehlen mir die Messgeräte...
Nicht überragend, aber ich war ja auch nur auf der Suche nach Wegen...

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mareskan (31. Mai 2009)

Die Sauerländer waren heute auch unterwegs. Die Runde war schon ein wenig heftig. Mit 8 Bikern sind wir um 11:00 in Menden gestartet. Wir sind über Hemer, den Balver Höhenweg gefahren. Wetter und Panorama waren mal richtig geil!

Strecke: 44,08km
Zeit: 2std 41min
Höhe: 1153hm
Schnitt: 15,98km/h
Bergauf: 13,75km
Bergab: 14,93km


Grüße


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Mai 2009)

Hey, da habt ihr aber auch ne gute Runde zusammen bekommen.

@kai
Und das aus deinem Mund, danke fürs Kompliment.

Deine Werte sind aber auch wie immer ordentlich


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> Und das aus deinem Mund, danke fürs Kompliment.
> Deine Werte sind aber auch wie immer ordentlich


Haste dir verdient, warst heute fleißig- und das an deinem Ehrentag 
Ich hoffe ja, wir fahren diese Runde (meine Runde) so oder so ähnlich demnächst mal alle gemeinsam...
Auch wenn ihr mich dann wahrscheinlich alle abwechselnd dafür hassen und nicht zuletzt steinigen werdet.
Aber das sehen wir ja dann, wenn es zu einer Tour in Ennepetal kommen sollte 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Mai 2009)

ich jedenfalls bin für jede Tour rauf wie runter dankbar, hauptsache ne schöne Route und nette Gesselschaft.


----------



## apoptygma (31. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Haste dir verdient, warst heute fleißig- und das an deinem Ehrentag
> Ich hoffe ja, wir fahren diese Runde (meine Runde) so oder so ähnlich demnächst mal alle gemeinsam...
> Auch wenn ihr mich dann wahrscheinlich alle abwechselnd dafür hassen und nicht zuletzt steinigen werdet.
> Aber das sehen wir ja dann, wenn es zu einer Tour in Ennepetal kommen sollte
> ...




Ich weiss getz schon, das ich die lieben werde


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Mai 2009)

ich auch den es geht bestimmt fast nur Runter und am ende kommt ein Lift um wieder rauf zu kommen LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## eminem7905 (31. Mai 2009)

und ich weiß jetzt schon das ich die hassen werde


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

Nee nee, Leute ihr vertut euch da.
Es geht rauf wie runter!
Es wird/soll für jeden was dabei sein.
Man kann ja als "Guide" nicht nur an sich selbst denken 
Noch brauche ich allerdings ein bisschen Zeit. Muss noch ein bisschen weiter gucken und die Sache dann zusammenflicken.
Höhenmeter weiß ich nicht, aber die Tour heute kommt der dann gefahrenen Tour ansich schon ziemlich nahe.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Wencke, du kennst ja die Gegend hier schon. Jener Uphill/Downhill von damals ist nur der kleine Bruder des eigentlichen Uphills/Downhills.
Hochfahren kann ich dieses Stück nicht  Habs jetzt 15-20x oder so versucht und bin auf der Hälfte gescheitert. Ab jetzt nur noch von oben. Ich weiß ja jetzt, wie man ohne schieben dahin kommt 
Aber ich bastel grad noch an einer Möglichkeit, diesen Downhill zu umfahren. Dann habt ihr die Wahl 
Soweit der Plan


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Mai 2009)

Wieso kann man da nicht rauf fahren??
Zu Steil? 
ich Jedenfalls freu mich drauf wenn du die Strecke zusammen hast sie begutachten zu dürfen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wieso kann man da nicht rauf fahren??
> Zu Steil?
> ich Jedenfalls freu mich drauf wenn du die Strecke zusammen hast sie begutachten zu dürfen.


Zu steil, zu lang, zu steinig, falsche Linienwahl, langsam, warm, doof, ab jetzt nur noch von oben 

Kai
P.S.: Ich sag dann Bescheid, wenn ich soweit bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (31. Mai 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Man kann ja als "Guide" nicht nur an sich selbst denken



 warum nicht, bei mir klappt es wunderbar. 
so gehe jetzt raus mit meiner simson die strecke für morgen auf meine bedürfnisse zusammen zu stellen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> warum nicht, bei mir klappt es wunderbar.
> so gehe jetzt raus mit meiner simson die strecke für morgen auf meine bedürfnisse zusammen zu stellen.


Das zeige ich dir dann bei einer nächsten Tour von mir.
Ich sage nur: Stundenlang steile Asphaltrampen. Klingelt's? 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Mai 2009)

Hmm, 
wenn du das sagst dann glaub ich es einfach mal, obwohl man sich da bestimmt mal dran probieren kann.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Hmm,
> wenn du das sagst dann glaub ich es einfach mal, obwohl man sich da bestimmt mal dran probieren kann.


Klar. Normal würde ich das Ding auch von unten ansteuern. Aber wenn das dann in soner Schiebeorgie endet, ist das ja auch nix. Wir können ja in der Zeit dann unten eine kleine Pause machen, während du dich da hochquälst 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Mai 2009)

Das schöne daran ist das ich danach dann auch wieder runter muss, obwohl ich doch so eine angst habe wenn es Bergrunter geht, hoffe meine bremse überhitzt nicht............


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Das schöne daran ist das ich danach dann auch wieder runter muss, obwohl ich doch so eine angst habe wenn es Bergrunter geht, hoffe meine bremse überhitzt nicht............


Oder dir der Rahmen bricht... 
Kannst ja bergab schieben 
Meine Fahrtechnik ist übrigens auch bergauf nicht die beste. Ich will also nicht ausschließen, dass jemand von euch da hoch kommt...
Auch wenn ich durch die Geometrie vom Bike da gewisse Vorteile habe.

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (31. Mai 2009)

Also zumindest habe ich den Sascha auf der letzten Tour an einer kleinen Wand streckenmässig geschlagen, wenn auch nur 1,5m war 

P.S.
Ohne Kletter-Stumpy


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

Nicht schlagen, nicht schlagen, bitte 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Mai 2009)

@wencke, auf diesen einwand habe ich gewartet.
ja das war ohne Stumpy,  das war dann dein HAndicap, 

meins waren die Reifen und die falsche Linien wahl, aber du warst vorne ich gebs ja zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (31. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @wencke, auf diesen einwand habe ich gewartet.




Mit dem "ohne Kletter-Stumpy"? 

Na hast halt ne doofe Linie erwischt und außerdem waren die anderen ja gar nicht erst zugegen


----------



## apoptygma (31. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @wencke, auf diesen einwand habe ich gewartet.
> ja das war ohne Stumpy,  das war dann dein HAndicap,
> 
> meins waren die Reifen und die falsche Linien wahl, aber du warst vorne ich gebs ja zu




Wir hatten die gleichen Reifen hinten


----------



## eminem7905 (31. Mai 2009)

so 7,15km 205hm 14,6km/h  so ich gehe noch auf eine kleine spontane grillfeier.

ach hier kommen jetzt meine lieblingsthemen, die reifenwahl


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> so 7,15km 205hm 14,6km/h  so ich gehe noch auf eine kleine spontane grillfeier.
> 
> ach hier kommen jetzt meine lieblingsthemen, die reifenwahl


Zum Glück ist eine kleine, spontane Grillfeier keine LAN-Party...

Also dann,
bis spätestens morgen früh in Eilpe 
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (31. Mai 2009)

dafür wir am start meine mama mir die daumen drücken 


das gefährliche an der grillparty ist, sind viele aus polen man da muss man sich mit dem alohol zurückhalten


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> dafür wir am start meine mama mir die daumen drücken
> das gefährliche an der grillparty ist, sind viele aus polen man da muss man sich mit dem alohol zurückhalten


Ach, lernen wir die auch mal kennen 
Seit stark, umso leichter hast du es morgen 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (31. Mai 2009)

race-kralle88 schrieb:


> zum glück ist eine kleine, spontane grillfeier keine lan-party...




Das  war  böse!!!!!​


----------



## eminem7905 (31. Mai 2009)

ich habe es aber verstanden. schade das es nicht mehr online ist seit nem monat


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich habe es aber verstanden. schade das es nicht mehr online ist seit nem monat


Warum das? 
Ist doch auch so lustig, oder?

Kai


----------



## seppel82 (31. Mai 2009)

sooo auch wieder da(konnte trotz schlafdefizit nicht auf ne kleine runde verzichten)...
irgendwie hats mich nach der tour mit martin wieder zur hasper talsperre gezogen .
hocke gemütlich auf der staumauer, lass die seele baumeln und geniesse, nach einer traillastigen tour, die letzten sonnenstrahlen... schau nach rechts und seh ne bildhübsche bikerin (MTB weisser würfel oder scott), mit dunklen haaren, auf mich zuradeln .

sag natürlich freundlichst guten abend und sie schaut weiter gradeaus.... 

soviel dazu. ich geh was trinken.... schönen abend noch bis morgen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> schau nach rechts und seh ne bildhübsche bikerin (MTB weisser würfel oder scott), mit dunklen haaren, auf mich zuradeln .
> 
> sag natürlich freundlichst guten abend und sie schaut weiter gradeaus....








Ihr war wohl nicht nach reden.
Vielleicht war sie ja auch Gedanken versunken, hatte Musik auf den Ohren,...
Auf jeden Fall nicht persönlich nehmen 

Bis morgen 
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ich habe gerade mal in meine Trainingsverwaltung geschaut (der Monat muss ja analysiert werden  ). Hat mir aber auch verraten, dass wir diesen Monat wohl *noch keine* Tour zusammen gemacht haben  Alles alleine gefahren, mit einer Ausnahme, wo ich Rainer und Sohn getroffen habe...


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Mai 2009)

Du musst das mal so sehen, Hübsch frau Hübsches Bike...
geh mal anch der Mathe regel + und + ergibt was?? richtig - 
HAHAHAHA ne Spass beiseite, vielleicht hat sie Musik gehört.

@kai 
ja viel zusammen sind wir nicht gefahren, aber Training fährt man ja eh besser alleine , Wärend einer Tour ist das meist etwas Schwierig


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

@ Sebastian
Dass sie einfach nicht interessiert war, kann natürlich auch sein.
Nicht jedes Mädel da draußen hat Ahnung 


sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> ja viel zusammen sind wir nicht gefahren, aber Training fährt man ja eh besser alleine , Wärend einer Tour ist das meist etwas Schwierig


Mir geht es nicht um den Trainingseffekt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Mai 2009)

Nee Kai du trainierst und fährst GA Touren zb nur so.
Lol, Training hat nunmal was mit effekt zutun.
Sonst könnte man ja auch Just for Fun fahren
Sowas ist dann bei Touren angesgat.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Nee Kai du trainierst und fährst GA Touren zb nur so.
> Lol, Training hat nunmal was mit effekt zutun.
> Sonst könnte man ja auch Just for Fun fahren
> Sowas ist dann bei Touren angesgat.


Ich habe meine Aussage oben auf gemeinsame Touren bezogen.
Ich möchte nicht wegen des Trainingseffekts mit euch fahren 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Mai 2009)

Ja dann gebe ich dir natürlich in vollem Umfang recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (31. Mai 2009)

ola, 
morgen wirds voll auf unserer tour, haben sich noch 2 weitere angekündigt, die sich über dieses last minute biken angemeldet haben, so gehe weiter grillen bzw. 1-2 kurze trinken, es lebe w-lan


----------



## nope 75 (1. Juni 2009)

Morgen @all, ich bin Bereit ich bin Bereit ich bin Bereit.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

Super geschlafen, super ausgeschlafen, super Laune.

Also wird das auch bitte KEINER heute ändern (sonst fahr ich allein hinten, so!) . Ich will nen geilen Bike-Tag haben 

Ggf. fahre ich mich gleich auch schon ne Runde ein, damit ich am ersten Anstieg nicht wieder die Grätsche mache 

Ich werde schauen, was ich an Kuchen noch im Rucksack unter bekommen, müsst Euch dann drum schlagen.

Primär bekommen Martin, Kai und Seb


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

nope 75 schrieb:


> Morgen @all, ich bin Bereit ich bin Bereit ich bin Bereit.
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Spongebob Fan????

Dann hätten wir nen Geprächsthema gleich


----------



## seppel82 (1. Juni 2009)

irgendwie wirds abends immer später als geplant....


----------



## nope 75 (1. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Spongebob Fan????
> 
> Dann hätten wir nen Geprächsthema gleich



Jeep!!!


----------



## Danboo (1. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So wir bzw. ich bin weider Zuhause, nach
> 68,31 Km mit an und abreise zur CTF.
> Fahrzeit 3:59:43 Durchschnitt 17.10 Km/h 1198 Hm
> Durchschnitt HF 140
> ...


 

War ne prima Sache die CTF Hat auf jeden Fall mächtig Frohsinn gemacht mit Jens & und Dir. Freue mich schon auf heute 

Pia wird sich dann evtl. die Tage auch noch ein etwas leichteres und vor allem ein passendes MTB zulegen, mal sehen, was der Markt so hergibt für einen Fisch auf dem Fahrrad


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

nope 75 schrieb:


> Jeep!!!



Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr geil 

Geeeeeeeeeegenteiltag


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

Danboo schrieb:


> War ne prima Sache die CTF Hat auf jeden Fall mächtig Frohsinn gemacht mit Jens & und Dir. Freue mich schon auf heute
> 
> Pia wird sich dann evtl. die Tage auch noch ein etwas leichteres und vor allem ein passendes MTB zulegen, mal sehen, was der Markt so hergibt für einen Fisch auf dem Fahrrad




Na dann lernen wir uns heute ja auch mal kennen. Ansich war für Euch gestern ebenfalls Kuchen mit dabei, aber aus nicht näher hier zum Thema gemachten Gründen ist das ja leider ausgefallen. Ich denk, Deins könnte noch klappen gleich (wenn ich das denn in den Rucksack bekomme)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen 
Gestern war doch etwas später als geplant, aber die Sonne lacht, Laune macht mir auch keinen Strich durch die Rechnung, gesund, munter, Beine sind rasiert, bereit! 
Warm fahren ist ja bei mir kein Thema 
Ich habe ja, wennn ich da aufschlage, immer schon die erste Tour in den Beinen 

Bis gleich,
ich freue mich,
Kai
P.S.: Erstmal was essen...


----------



## shaun_baker (1. Juni 2009)

Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuten Morgen

Nach dem ich aus dem Fenster gebrüllt habe das die Penner am Kiosk die Fresse halten sollen hab ich auch verdammt gut geschlafen. 

So mal eben nen genüßliches Frühstück reinschieben. 
Hmm warm fahren das ist doch wenn die Öltemperatur 80° Celsius hat und das Thermostat geöffnet ist, also A42 Auffahrt Bodelschwingh bei mir  ach verdammt falsches Forum


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2009)

Ist eigentlich unser Guide für heute schon schon wach?
Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaartiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn!!!! 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich unser Guide für heute schon schon wach?
> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaartiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn!!!!
> 
> Kai




Gleich ja, wenn er nicht von selbst wach wird. Aber er hat ja den kürzesten Anfahrtsweg.Letztes Lebenszeichen SMS um 22:49, da hab ich schon Heia gemacht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gleich ja, wenn er nicht von selbst wach wird. Aber er hat ja den kürzesten Anfahrtsweg.Letztes Lebenszeichen SMS um 22:49, da hab ich schon Heia gemacht.



Das mit dem Anfahrtsweg ist natürlich richtig.
Na ja, wird er schon hinkriegen 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juni 2009)

Moin, 
ja Laune ist wie bei mir fast immer Gut.

Fit bin ich soweit auch und warte primär nur noch darauf ob Jens nun mitfährt oder ob ich selber fahren muss.
Warmfahren werde ich heute den ganzen Tag, habe mich nämlich zu einer ganz lockeren Runde entschlossen ohne viel Druck am Berg, aber wer weiss wenn ich auf dem Rad sitze ob das dann wieder anders aussieht.

@Daniel
na der Fisch heut keine Lust??
wie gesagt wegen Räder gebt einfach mal bescheid eventuell kann ich euch ja auch da weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

So, meine Fully-Maus ist auch schon nen bissi sauber gemacht, die Kette geölt, die Dämpfer geschmiert....Frühstücken wär getz ma fein.

Was zieh ich an.....hm!

Bei sovielen Trikots getz wird das echt schwierig *haha


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Bei sovielen Trikots getz wird das echt schwierig *haha


Ein begehbarer Kleiderschrank mit Bike-trikots voller Nix-zum-Anziehen 

@ Sascha
Sag Jens, er muss mitkommen! Ich habe sein neues Bike noch nicht gesehen 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ein begehbarer Kleiderschrank mit Bike-trikots voller Nix-zum-Anziehen
> 
> @ Sascha
> Sag Jens, er muss mitkommen! Ich habe sein neues Bike noch nicht gesehen
> ...



Ja, daran dachte ich auch grad. Ich glaube, Frauen kaufen nur soviele Klamotten, damit sie klagen können, nicht zu wissen, was sie anziehen sollen.

Gut, bei der Hose gibts ja wenig Alternativen, bei den Schuhen auch nicht. Aber bei mittlweile xxx Trikots und xxx Jacken/Westen....*grübel


----------



## nope 75 (1. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr geil
> 
> Geeeeeeeeeegenteiltag


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juni 2009)

ich weiss welche Hose es wird Wencke.......
Fähnchen Fähnchen Fähnchen

nee Jens wusste noch nicht genau und deshalb warte ich , ansonsten fahre ich einfach selbst. Bin ja schon groß und bekomm das hin.

frühstück gibts nun auch, Kaffee Rührei und Vollkornbrot mit Käse dazu ein paar scheibn Gurke und das bikerfrühstück ist perfekt.
Leider fehlt mir der ausblick über den gardasee aber das kann ja noch kommen.


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Juni 2009)

morgeääään, könnt ihr mal aufhören das forum voll zu spamen???? 


bin wach, bis später.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> nee Jens wusste noch nicht genau und deshalb warte ich , ansonsten fahre ich einfach selbst. Bin ja schon groß und bekomm das hin.
> 
> Leider fehlt mir der ausblick über den gardasee aber das kann ja noch kommen.


Wenn er nicht mitkommt, weine ich 
Der soll mal die Rolläden hochmachen und rausgucken und sich dann fragen, ob er mit will oder nicht...

Man erzählt sich, dass das Meer immer näher kommt. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> morgeääään, könnt ihr mal aufhören das forum voll zu spamen????
> bin wach, bis später.



Wer spamt denn hier? 

Bis gleich 
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

*rumspam

Klamottenwahl geklärt

Es wird ein Arragement aus schwarz und weiss. Sonne soll ja da bleiben...


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juni 2009)

wencke bitte kein weisses trikot 

ich bekomm Angst

na leute wisst ihr was passiert wenn wencke ein weissses trikot trägt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> wencke bitte kein weisses trikot
> 
> ich bekomm Angst
> 
> na leute wisst ihr was passiert wenn wencke ein weissses trikot trägt??


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Juni 2009)

du spritzt sie voll???? 

ich glaube es wird evtl. eine wasserdurchfahrt geben.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2009)

Bevor ich mir ansehen muss, wie das Niveau immer weiter unter's Bett krabbelt, mach ich mich lieber auf den Weg...

Bis gleich,
Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juni 2009)

nein martin, wencke legt sich mit Weissen Klammotten immer aufs Maul.
kann natürlich auch sein das ihr Stumpy as einfach nicht mag, heut ist sie ja mit dem fully unterwegs.


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> nein martin, wencke legt sich mit Weissen Klammotten immer aufs Maul.
> kann natürlich auch sein das ihr Stumpy as einfach nicht mag, heut ist sie ja mit dem fully unterwegs.



Nimm das ma sofort zurück Du Sack 

*grml

Na warte ab.....


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> du spritzt sie voll????
> 
> ich glaube es wird evtl. eine wasserdurchfahrt geben.



Ich habs einkalkuliert und nen BH drunter gezogen *bätsch

*Nasezeig


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juni 2009)

Lol


----------



## seppel82 (1. Juni 2009)

ich seh schon. wird wieder lustig heute


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ich seh schon. wird wieder lustig heute




Wirds doch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. Juni 2009)

ich wünsch euch allen viel spaß!!!!


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Juni 2009)

so, 10 leute bei der tour gewesen, leider hat es kai auf den ersten km erwischt, sturz beim downhill, hier die daten
46,58km 
1006HM 
15,2er schnitt,
topspeed auf dem alten postweg richtung selbecke 50,7 km/h topspeed insgesammt 57,7km/h


EDIT: http://www.dubistterrorist.de./


----------



## seppel82 (1. Juni 2009)

bin auch schon zu hause. kollege war nich da. 
hab ich heut wirklich noch 50km geschafft ??? gibbet ja nicht....
ich lass mir jetzt ne wanne ein und warte drauf das sascha mir seine masseuse vorbeischickt


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> so, 10 leute bei der tour gewesen, leider hat es kai auf den ersten km erwischt, sturz beim downhill, hier die daten
> 46,58km
> 1006HM
> 15,2er schnitt,
> ...



Hallo Martin,

kannst du mir mal sagen wo der alte Postweg längs geht.
Denn habe ich auch schon mal gesucht muss da aber irgend wie falsch abebogen sein.
Damals kamm ich direkt an der Blitze Slbecke raus.


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Juni 2009)

ja mache ich aber später uwe, bin ko, ach ja sascha hat sich auf dem postweg auch lang gemacht. werde hier später ne grafik hochladen.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja mache ich aber später uwe, bin ko, ach ja sascha hat sich auf dem postweg auch lang gemacht. werde hier später ne grafik hochladen.



nur keine hektik, darf zur zeit eh nicht da runter.

@kai, bei dir alles ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

Dritte!

51.74, 3:33 14.56er, allerdings auf meiner "Uhr" 1340 HM, bin mit einem Unterschied von 30 HM Starthöhe zu Hause (176) und Rückkehr zu Hause (200) angekommen. Keine Ahnung, warum da solche gravierenden Unterschiede inner Höhenmessung sind.

Es ist mir ein Rätsel, wie man den Postweg mit 50 Sachen runterballern kann 

Leider zwei Stürze zu verzeichnen gehabt  und ich muss dringend mal zum Lungendoc wegen meinem Heuschnupfen, da war getz das insgesamt 
3. Mal, das ich auf einmal wenig bis gar keine Luft mehr bekommen habe


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Es ist mir ein Rätsel, wie man den Postweg mit 50 Sachen runterballern kann



masse x gefälle = geschwindigkeit 
ich find den postweg eingfach nur genial, er ist sehr technisch


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> masse x gefälle = geschwindigkeit
> ich find den postweg eingfach nur genial, er ist sehr technisch



Ja isser ja auch, aber doch nicht in der Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja isser ja auch, aber doch nicht in der Geschwindigkeit



Physikalische Grundregel Nr. 1 Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert


----------



## shaun_baker (1. Juni 2009)

so auch @ home frisch geduscht. martin sehr geil tour

und ich muss sagen hat spass gemacht, vorallem die letzte abfahrt


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja isser ja auch, aber doch nicht in der Geschwindigkeit



und das mit einem hardtail und michelin dry²  wie gesagt, reifen sind egal, der luftdruck muss stimmen(1,7 bar vorne, 1,9bar hinten).


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Physikalische Grundregel Nr. 1 Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert



Jaaaaaaaaaa, doch 

Wie gehts Dir denn Du???? Und ich kann bestätigen, wir haben heute an Dich gedacht auf der Tour.


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juni 2009)

So ich bin auch wieder Zuhause,
frisch geduscht und Daten von mir sind 
Strecke 45,29 Km / Zeit 3:08:47
Schnitt 14,39 Kmh
Max Km/h 60,04
Durchschn, Hfz 132
und Hm 962

Diagramm kommt auch sofort.

Der Sturz von mir war eigene Dummheit, schlechte Linien wahl musste dann in die Spurrinne und kam nicht mehr raus, da hat es mich dann auf die Seite gepackt, bis auf paar abschürfungen die auch nicht der rede wert sind ist aber alles ganz geblieben.


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> na leute wisst ihr was passiert wenn wencke ein weissses trikot trägt??



Ja, es legen sich zwei andere auf die Nase


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Juni 2009)

mein herz hat mit einem schnitt von 145 gepumpt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaa, doch
> 
> Wie gehts Dir denn Du???? Und ich kann bestätigen, wir haben heute an Dich gedacht auf der Tour.



So langsam geht es wieder.
Ich denk das ich am WE vieleicht mal ganz langsam anfange zu rollen irgendwo am Teich.
Und ich hab auch an euch gedacht


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juni 2009)




----------



## shaun_baker (1. Juni 2009)

so grillen nun angesagt noch wer lust???


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir wirds nix, treffe mich gleich noch mit ner Freundin.
Aber dir guten Hunger, bei mir wirds gerade Nudeln mit pesto und Salat


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> So langsam geht es wieder.
> Ich denk das ich am WE vieleicht mal ganz langsam anfange zu rollen irgendwo am Teich.
> Und ich hab auch an euch gedacht




Mach langsam (ja ja, ich weiss, Du bist gross)....und Kai gehts den Umständen entsprechend würd ich sagen, mit nem zermackten Gesicht (mein armer Hase ) und hoffenltich nicht so vielen Prellungen. Is doof gelaufen heute irgendwie.


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Juni 2009)

geiles dagramm, man kann sogar erkennen wo du gestürzt bist, da wo der puls ein wenig in die höhe geschossen ist


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juni 2009)

Hast recht das könnte ungefähr passen.

lach, nee gestürzt bin ich im letzten Downhill wo die grüne Linie auf Null steht.


----------



## shaun_baker (1. Juni 2009)

ach noch was bevor ich den grill anwerfe. hat irgendwer nen damenrad mit gepäckträger und kindersitz???? eine sehr gut aussehende junge alleinerziehende mama in meinem freundeskreis sucht eines.


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> ach noch was bevor ich den grill anwerfe. hat irgendwer nen damenrad mit gepäckträger und kindersitz???? eine sehr gut aussehende junge alleinerziehende mama in meinem freundeskreis sucht eines.




Hat die Alleinerziehende Mama keinen Job? Dann müsste sie auch nicht als jung und gutaussehend angepriesen werden, um nen Rad zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juni 2009)

wie alt ist die mama und wie gut sieht sie aus??


----------



## shaun_baker (1. Juni 2009)

30 blond blauäugig schlank


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juni 2009)

foto????


----------



## shaun_baker (1. Juni 2009)

bin ich nen kontaktmarkt???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2009)

So, ich bin auch wieder daheim.
Frisch geduscht, der Oma gerade noch einen Besuch im Altenheim gemacht.
Ja, Uwe, war eine sch**** Aktion da gleich zu Anfang. Na ja, bin ganz nett aufs Gesicht gefallen. Essensaufnahme aktuell nur unter Schmerzen möglich. Aber die Beine sind ganz geblieben somit gibt es wohl nur morgen einen Ruhetag und ich kann dann wieder einsteigen 
Ansonsten bin ich ganz geblieben, sieht halt nur recht bescheiden aus grad alles. Aber geht auch vorbei 

Ach so, Martin, ja, was soll ich zu der Tour sagen?
Bleibt mir eigentlich nicht mehr viel übrig... trotz Sturz wieder mal einfach nur geil! 
Du legst die Messlatte für mich ziemlich hoch, sag ich mal.
Aber ist nicht schlimm, so kann ich frisch und fröhlich drunter herspringen 
Hoffentlich klappt das am nächsten Wochenende dann. Ich bin bis dahin auf jeden Fall bereit 

Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (1. Juni 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> bin ich nen kontaktmarkt???


 
sollte doch in deinem interesse sein ne gute freundin in guten händen zu wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (1. Juni 2009)

> sollte doch in deinem interesse sein ne gute freundin in guten händen zu wissen


 
ja ne ist klar das ich zwischen den stühlen sitz nenenene. ach ja telefonnummer gegen fahrrad.

@wencke hab ja nicht gesagt des es umsonst sein sollte des rad, sollte nur so nen billiges gebrauchtes hollandrad sein


----------



## nope 75 (1. Juni 2009)

Tach, bin auch zu Hause und frisch Geduscht. Echt, war ein sehr schöner Tag für mich. Ich hab Glück gehabt das ich noch Pünktlich zum Kaffe gekommen bin. Auf der Rückfahrt ist auf der A2 ein Golf auf dem Seitenstreifen Ausgebrannt. Feuerwehr war noch nicht da, sonst hätten die bestimmt die Autobahn gesperrt. Aber das Wichtigste, keiner wurde Verletzt war auch kein Unfall. Der Golf stand einfach auf dem Seitenstreifen.

Dann schnell nach Hause zu Kaffe und Kuchen.


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juni 2009)

Nanana du vertraust uns dein leben an wenn du mit uns berge runter fährst aber deine freundin nicht.... TZTZTZTZ

Wir sind doch Super Umgang, bis auf Martin vielleicht. LOL


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juni 2009)

Ja Kaffee und Kuchen hatte ich auch gerade.
Aber bei mir war es nur Schwarzwälderkirsch torte aus der Packung.
lecker wars trotzdem


----------



## shaun_baker (1. Juni 2009)

GELD, AUTOS und FRAUEN verleiht man nicht. 

Hmm was zahlt ihr???
Such ja derzeit nen Job dann werd ich halt Zuhälter


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juni 2009)

Naja deine frau??
dachte wäre ne Freundin.


----------



## shaun_baker (1. Juni 2009)

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]





> Naja deine frau??


ach meine noch ehefrau kannst gerne haben und juckt mich auch nix mehr was die macht.




> dachte wäre ne Freundin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ich habe in der mehrzahl gesprochen!!!


----------



## seppel82 (1. Juni 2009)

dacht ich auch. wenn das so ist hab ich nix gesagt....


----------



## nope 75 (1. Juni 2009)

Ein paar Bilder.


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juni 2009)

uhi ein paar bilder von der tour.
ich steh auf dem gtruppen Foto wie ein kleiner Schuljunge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2009)

Meine Mutter macht mir hier heute wieder den Schildanwärter.
Ich komm nach Hause, sie sieht mich und sagt: "Ach du schande, was ist passiert?"
Ich wasch meine Bikesachen von Hand, stell in der Zwischenzeit einen Wäscheständer auf den Balkon. Sie fragt: "Kann der Wäscheständer weg?". Sie war etwa 10min vom Balkon weg. Und als wäre das nicht schon genug, fragt sie anschließend noch, was ich mit dem Wäscheständer vorhabe... 

Ihr seht also, hier geht es immer lustig zu 

Euch allen schon mal noch einen angenehmen Abend
Gruß Kai


----------



## shaun_baker (1. Juni 2009)

ach ja ich hasse es fotografiert zu werden!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> ach ja ich hasse es fotografiert zu werden!!!!


Ich auch wie man sieht 

Kai


----------



## shaun_baker (1. Juni 2009)

> Meine Mutter macht mir hier heute wieder den Schildanwärter.
> Ich komm nach Hause, sie sieht mich und sagt: "Ach du schande, was ist passiert?"
> Ich wasch meine Bikesachen von Hand, stell in der Zwischenzeit einen Wäscheständer auf den Balkon. Sie fragt: "Kann der Wäscheständer weg?". Sie war etwa 10min vom Balkon weg. Und als wäre das nicht schon genug, fragt sie anschließend noch, was ich mit dem Wäscheständer vorhabe...


 
An die Mama von Kai sein sie doch froh das sie so einen selbstständigen Jungen haben, der seine Wäsche selber wäscht und zum trocknen aufhängt. 

An Kai aus trotz würd ich des beim nächstenmal alles deine mutter machen lassen


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Juni 2009)

danke für die fotos, nur leider ohne 301er  habe gebadet, und eine zecke entdeckt.


----------



## nope 75 (1. Juni 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> ach ja ich hasse es fotografiert zu werden!!!!



Du hast dich doch dahingestellt? Jetzt willste nicht Fotografiert werden, nee nee nee.


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juni 2009)

martin, trotz unrasierten Beinen hast du die gefunden.
Ach stimmt bei deinem Pflaum ist das ja kein problem


----------



## nope 75 (1. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> danke für die fotos, nur leider ohne 301er  habe gebadet, und eine zecke entdeckt.


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juni 2009)

schönes Rad
 aber nix geht über das Ibis Mojo, jedenfalls meine meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (1. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> martin, trotz unrasierten Beinen hast du die gefunden.
> Ach stimmt bei deinem Pflaum ist das ja kein problem








oh, ein 301er foto


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2009)

Es ist an der Zeit, den Blick nach vorne schweifen zu lassen...
Tour in Ennepetal am nächsten Wochenende (?):
Wenn die Jungs von wetter.com richtig in die Glaskugel geschaut haben, soll es erst Sa. Abend wieder Regen geben.
Wenn dies so ist, würde ich vorschlagen, nächsten Samstag morgens eine kleine Tour hier zu starten. Ich könnte so ab 8 Uhr, denke ich 
Kleiner Scherz, aber wie wäre es so mit 11-11:30Uhr?
Wo soll die Tour starten?
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie ihr hier herkommen möchtet, aber solltet ihr nicht vorhaben, mit dem Auto zu kommen, könnte man sich auch irgendwo in Hagen treffen und gemeinam nach Ennepetal fahren.
Wenn ihr doch mit dem Auto kommen möchtet, so sollte die Tour sinnigerweise entweder direkt von mir aus (Parkplätze begrenzt vorhanden, würde ich sagen) oder am neuen "Einkaufscenter" in Milspe starten (Parkplätze ausreichend vorhanden).
Wie lang die Tour wird und wie lange wir zeitlich etwa unterwegs wären, kann ich derzeit noch nicht sagen, da ich noch keine komplette Runde habe derzeit. Diese Zahlen werde ich aber im Laufe der Woche dann nachreichen. Es ist aber davon auszugehen, dass die Tour von allen zu schaffen ist 

Bis hierhin irgendwelche Einwände eurerseits?

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juni 2009)

Nein, bis getz nicht.

Irgendwie is grad alles abf.......!

Man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben.

Grad nen bissken Mist gebaut

Das passt grad dazu

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3ORCb1JQ3s"]YouTube - Paradise Lost - One Second[/ame]

"And for one second I lost my head...."


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Juni 2009)

was hast du gemacht wencke????

@kai

wenn du die tour hast, rück dann mit ein paar daten raus, ich würde mit dem auto kommen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was hast du gemacht wencke????
> @kai
> wenn du die tour hast, rück dann mit ein paar daten raus, ich würde mit dem auto kommen.


Das wüsste ich allerdings auch mal gerne...

Ja, Mitte der Woche (evtl. schon morgen, mal schauen wie es mir dann geht körperlich) sollte ich die Tour wie gesagt einigermaßen zusammen haben und die Gesamtkm und eine evtl. Fahrzeit in etwa abschätzen können. Ich werde euch dann darüber informieren.
Sollte es ein paar Unentwegte geben, die sich ohne Auto hertrauen, so würde ich als Treffpunkt den Parkplatz in Milspe vorschlagen (Adresse reiche ich bei Bedarf dann nach). Für ausreichend Warmfahrzeit ist während der Tour gesorgt, es geht bei Bedarf vorerst nicht wirklich hart bergauf. Es gibt also keinen Grund zur Sorge 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Juni 2009)

|= hart berg auf
/= leicht berg auf. 
na toll ich möchte lieber so ---- ein berg auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> |= hart berg auf
> /= leicht berg auf.
> na toll ich möchte lieber so ---- ein berg auf


Entspann dich mal, guter Mann 
Es wird ein ständiges Auf *und *AB werden!
Hass mich lieber für die Asphaltstücke, die zwischendurch leider nicht vermeidbar sind... 

Siehste ja dann 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juni 2009)

So ich wünsche allen eine gute NAcht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So ich wünsche allen eine gute NAcht.


Ich dir natürlich auch
Erhol dich gut 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (2. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir gestern nach fast exakt nem halben Jahr wieder ne Kippe angemacht :-(

War nen Zusammenspiel von mehreren Faktoren, die mich da gestern Abend ausm Haus getrieben haben, man könnte getz blöde sagen, war halt keiner da, ich wusst nicht so recht, wohin....Auto, Musik....Laune noch ne Runde in den Keller getrieben. Na ja.

Bin  nach nem kurzen Gastspiel wieder zu Hause dann auch wieder schnell weg, weil irgendwie nen Kollege genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt anrief und mich direkt hier wegpickte zu Hause und bin auch grad erst heim :-(. Na ja, kann dann halt direkt ins Büro.....


----------



## apoptygma (2. Juni 2009)

@Kai:

Wie geht Dir denn heute???? 

@Sascha

Dir das Gleiche....ich hoff, das bei beiden heute nicht noch die Schmerzen der Prellungen auftauchen.

Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall wenn und so....


----------



## mistermoo (2. Juni 2009)

guten morgään, wat wie aufpicken und schon im büro.... ts ts ts

mein innerer wecker ging um punkt 6, warum wieso weshalb, keinen plan

allen ne schöne woche


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juni 2009)

moin, 

bin schon auch fleisig, bis die tage, spätestens aber bis freitag im roadstop.

gehe morgen biken, denke mal mit sebastian eine kleine trailrunde fahren, will wer mitkommen falls es trocken bleibt????


----------



## apoptygma (2. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> bin schon auch fleisig, bis die tage, spätestens aber bis freitag im roadstop.
> 
> gehe morgen biken, denke mal mit sebastian eine kleine trailrunde fahren, will wer mitkommen falls es trocken bleibt????




Hm, nee. Ich denk mal, ich werde meine Woche bikemässig allein gestalten.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juni 2009)

warum hast du geraucht???? 

rauchen ist bäääähhhhhh


----------



## shaun_baker (2. Juni 2009)

> rauchen ist bäääähhhhhh


 
ich sag dazu nix 


Morgen erstmal zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (2. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> warum hast du geraucht????
> 
> rauchen ist bäääähhhhhh



kann ich nur acquiesce/agree

bäääääähhhh 

@martin
signatur ändern....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen


apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern nach fast exakt nem halben Jahr wieder ne Kippe angemacht :-(
> 
> War nen Zusammenspiel von mehreren Faktoren, die mich da gestern Abend ausm Haus getrieben haben, man könnte getz blöde sagen, war halt keiner da, ich wusst nicht so recht, wohin....Auto, Musik....Laune noch ne Runde in den Keller getrieben. Na ja.
> 
> Bin  nach nem kurzen Gastspiel wieder zu Hause dann auch wieder schnell weg, weil irgendwie nen Kollege genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt anrief und mich direkt hier wegpickte zu Hause und bin auch grad erst heim :-(. Na ja, kann dann halt direkt ins Büro.....


Gut, ich weiß nicht, worum es geht und ich war nie Raucher.
Was ich mich allerdings frage, ist, wo ich gestern war. Dass irgendetwas ist, war hier zu lesen, wirklich reagiert habe ich nicht. Toller Freund... 
Kai
P.S.: Ob ich irgendwas hätte tun können, ist wieder eine ganz andere Frage...
Ach so, wie es mir geht: Na ja, seh halt scheíße aus, Nacken schmerzt etwas, aber sonst geht's, Danke.
Und bei dir Sascha, auch soweit okay?


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was ich mich allerdings frage, ist, wo ich gestern war. Dass irgendetwas ist, war hier zu lesen, wirklich reagiert habe ich nicht. Toller Freund...
> Kai
> QUOTE]
> 
> tja schöne schei$$e. wie kannst du das blos gutmachen????


----------



## apoptygma (2. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was ich mich allerdings frage, ist, wo ich gestern war. Dass irgendetwas ist, war hier zu lesen, wirklich reagiert habe ich nicht. Toller Freund...



Sowas möcht ich nicht hören Kai hörst Du?


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juni 2009)

test mit neuer sig.


----------



## apoptygma (2. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juni 2009)

besser????


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> besser????



Super


----------



## apoptygma (2. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> besser????




Du möchtest da nun nicht wirklich eine Antwort drauf.

Machs wieder so wie es war, ich nehm mein Post raus.

@Jenz: Verstehst Du jetzt was ich meinte gestern? :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2009)

Kaum ist die gute Seele dieses Threads auf dem Bike draußen, haut ihr euch hier die Köppe ein, oder wie? 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Sowas möcht ich nicht hören Kai hörst Du?


Gehört ja.

So, genug gezankt jetzt hier!!!
Ich bin heute mal die Runde gefahren, die ich zumindest bis hierhin für Samstag (oder auch einen anderen Tag, wie auch immer) ausgewählt habe.*
Etwas überrascht wurde ich von der doch recht hohen Asphaltlastigkeit der Runde  Das hatte ich SO nicht erwartet.
Jetzt, wo ich sie mal wie vorgesehen gefahren bin, muss ich sagen, dass sie körperlich recht anstrengend ist. Was nicht zuletzt einfach auch daran liegt/lag, dass viele Anstiege bei Sonnenschein wie heute in eben diesem liegen.
Hier die Daten:
*Inkl. Warmfahren**** kam ich heute auf:
Tageskilometer: 31,99
Fahrzeit in Stunden: 1:59:12
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit in km/h: 16,1*

Allerdings geht es nie wirklich so tief in den Wald, dass man nicht auch schnell rauskommen könnte, wenn jemandem die Puste ausgehen sollte.
Einkehrmöglichkeiten habe ich da nur bedingt entdeckt, ließen sich aber bei Bedarf sicherlich einbauen.
Wenn es bis hierhin Fragen gibt, immer her damit.
Ich gehe derzeit davon aus, dass wir ca. 2 1/2 - 3h fahren werden und die Tour insgesamt etwa 4Stunden dauert (4h vom Beginn bis zum Ende der Tour).

Kai

* "bis hierhin", weil ich, ohne zu wissen, worum es hier genau geht, das Gefühl nicht los werde, dass das Samstag nix wird. Aber ich lass mich mal überraschen.
** Warmfahren: 8,5km; 30min


----------



## apoptygma (2. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Etwas überrascht wurde ich von der doch recht hohen Asphaltlastigkeit der Runde  Das hatte ich SO nicht erwartet.
> Jetzt, wo ich sie mal wie vorgesehen gefahren bin, muss ich sagen, dass sie körperlich recht anstrengend ist. Was nicht zuletzt einfach auch daran liegt/lag, dass viele Anstiege bei Sonnenschein wie heute in eben diesem liegen.




Dann ist das halt so Kai, also mit der Asphaltlastigkeit . Es bleibt doch jedem überlassen, ob man mitfährt oder? Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei und ich nehm die Monsterasphaltanstiege gern 

Wenn Du die Startzeit ggf. noch auf 12 Uhr ausbauen könntest, wäre das natürlich super, da ich ja Freitag mutmaßlich erst spät zu Hause im Bett bin.


----------



## sonic3105 (2. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen, bis auf ein paar schrammen und nen paar Blauer felcken ist nicht viel übrig geblieben von dem sturz.
Also sonst keine Schmerzen.

Leider hab ich meine Hals schmerzen etwas unterschätzt und habe das gefühl ich bekomm ne grippe.
Daher weiss ich noch nicht ob das am We was wird. Hoffe und denke aber das ich bis dahin weider Fit bin.

Was ist den hier bitte Los??
Worum geht das gezänker??
hab ich was verpasst??


----------



## apoptygma (2. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Was ist den hier bitte Los??
> Worum geht das gezänker??
> hab ich was verpasst??



Hat sich erledigt und ich es per PM begründet. Ich habe nur versucht, meine Meinung zu sagen, is ne falsche Richtung eingeschlagen, also habe ich meine Meinung zurückgezogen, was nicht richtig ist, das weiss ich selbst, aber hier wohl besser. Und ich werde das hier im Forum nun auch so beibehalten. Unterm Strich: Es ist mir zu anstregend, hier ich selbst zu sein 

P.S.
Ich hoffe, Dir gehts bald besser!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dann ist das halt so Kai, also mit der Asphaltlastigkeit . Es bleibt doch jedem überlassen, ob man mitfährt oder? Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei und ich nehm die Monsterasphaltanstiege gern
> Wenn Du die Startzeit ggf. noch auf 12 Uhr ausbauen könntest, wäre das natürlich super, da ich ja Freitag mutmaßlich erst spät zu Hause im Bett bin.


Bei dir habe ich in Sachen Asphaltlastigkeit auch keine Bedenken, du wirst mich wegen anderer Dinge hassen, sag ich jetzt mal 
Und wie du schon richtig sagst: Wem das nicht passt, der soll mit seinem A**** zu Hause bleiben 
Ich würde die Tour gerne früh starten, weil es später wie gesagt regnen soll. Wie das Wetter allgemein wird, bleibt eh abzuwarten, weil bis dahin noch einiges passsieren kann...
Über eine Startzeit kann man immer noch in alle Richtungen (früher und später) diskutieren. Die Startzeit wollte ich, wenn es soweit ist, auch nicht allein bestimmen, sondern euch überlassen. Ich habe schließlich keine Anreise diesmal 

Meine Mutter sagt, die Wunden sehen bedeutend schlimmer aus als gestern. Ich werde total erstaunt angesehen, wenn ich jemandem auf einem Weg entgegen komme. Die Leute drehen sich an Ampeln etwa jetzt auch zwei Mal nach mir um. Nee, muss ich toll aussehen...
Die Umstände des Sturzes sind weiterhin für mich nicht erklärlich. Worüber bin ich gefallen? Warum hat der Rest meines Körpers (vor allem das linke Knie, meine Liebelingsstelle praktisch... ) nichts abbekommen? Ich verstehe es nicht... Allerdings bin ich über Letzteres nicht unglücklich.
Schmerzen verursacht es nicht großartig, aber es stört beim Essen etwas. Spannt son bisschen und wenn man es überspannt, reißt es auf. Klingt hart, tut dann auch weh, aber muss man halt langsam machen 
Ich hoffe, es gibt die nächste Zeit keine Suppe hier. Die Benutzung eines Löffels ist nämlich eine echte Qual... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juni 2009)

ich komme am samstag mit, muss ja jemand nörgeln.  und damit für mich leichter wird, kommen 4 bar rein. (fahre nur bei trockenem wetter) und zum sturz, evtl. ein wenig mehr im wald den leichen downhill trianieren, als nur asphalt fahren   hast ja ein full suspension mtb  

für die verletztungen würde ich mir ne wund und heilsalbe holen, die wirkt sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (2. Juni 2009)

Oh man, kai, dann mal gute besserung.
Es gibt schlimmeres als ein paar schrammen, gut das sonst alles heil geblieben ist Knochen usw.

So für das Thema meinung sagen halte ich mich einfach mal raus, hab ja schliesslich nix mitbekommen.

Nur wer verlangt das andere sich eine  meinung anhören, sollte auch darauf klar kommen das es andere meinungen gibt die ebenfalls ne bedeutung haben.
es ist nicht immer Zwangsläufig das man seine eigenen Intressen durchboxen sollte, ein gesunder Mittelweg ist in so einer vielfältigern gruppe immer nötig.
jedem kann man es nunmal nicht recht machen, und bei manchen ist es nunmal besodners schwer überhaupt was richtig zumachen.

ich bin auch lieber im wald unterwegs und werde einer Asphalt Tour trotzdem zustimmen, allein deswegen weil ich weiss das viele von uns gerne darauf unterwegs sind.
Also spricht für mich nix dagegen die Tour von kai mitzufahren (insofern ich gesund bin)


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juni 2009)

@sascha
100% agree


----------



## shaun_baker (2. Juni 2009)

Tag zusammen
Ich würde mich Samstag wenn auch anschließen.

@die Gestürzten & Kranken gute Besserung mal wünsch.

ach ja kleiner Tipp für Prellungen, bleibt länger kalt als nen Eisbeutel. Einfach ins Gefrierfach legen und mit nem Handtuch nachher kühlen, kommt eigentlich aus dem Kampfsport funktioniert aber auch bei Prellungen an anderen Körperteilen

http://www.boxhaus.de/product_info.php/products_id/93


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Oh man, kai, dann mal gute besserung.
> Es gibt schlimmeres als ein paar schrammen, gut das sonst alles heil geblieben ist Knochen usw.


Na ja, geht auch vorbei.
Ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt, wenn ich beim Essen mal einen Moment auf die Bremse trete... Mir gefällt es so nämlich nicht.


sonic3105 schrieb:


> ich bin auch lieber im wald unterwegs und werde einer Asphalt Tour trotzdem zustimmen, allein deswegen weil ich weiss das viele von uns gerne darauf unterwegs sind.
> Also spricht für mich nix dagegen die Tour von kai mitzufahren (insofern ich gesund bin)


Ich rede nicht von einer Asphalttour. Es geht lediglich darum, dass die Abschnitte im Wald immer wieder von teilweise etwas längeren Asphaltabschnitten unterbrochen werden, bei denen es auch ab und zu halt mal auf Asphalt hochgeht.
Schaut es euch bei Interesse einfach an,
wenn es euch nicht gefällt, könnt ihr mich immer noch zerreißen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (2. Juni 2009)

Nee ich bin nicht Aggro, 
ich verstehe nur nicht was nun schon wieder Los ist.
ein wenig verständniss und Rücksicht in einer gruppe ist doch nicht zuviel verlangt oder verstehe ich da was falsch??

hier gehts nunmal nicht darum seine meinung auf Teufel komm raus durch zuboxen.Sondern das wir gemeinsam was Unternehmen Radfahren und spass daran haben.... 

ich halt mich da auch einfach raus, wenn irgendjemand ne Frage zu meiner meinung  hat kann er mich gerne anschreiben.oder persönlich fragen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Nee ich bin nicht Aggro,
> ich verstehe nur nicht was nun schon wieder Los ist.
> ein wenig verständniss und Rücksicht in einer gruppe ist doch nicht zuviel verlangt oder verstehe ich da was falsch??
> 
> ...


Mit wem redest du? Und vor allem wovon?
Ich selbst habe nicht den blassesten Schimmer, weshalb es hier Diskussionen und Editierungen von Beiträgen gegeben hat, weil ich zu der Zeit unterwegs war...

Gruß Kai...


----------



## shaun_baker (2. Juni 2009)

ich hab auch keine ahnung, hab meiner traumwohnung gefunden  freu freu freu jetzt muss nur noch der vermieter ja sagen


----------



## apoptygma (2. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Bei dir habe ich in Sachen Asphaltlastigkeit auch keine Bedenken, du wirst mich wegen anderer Dinge hassen, sag ich jetzt mal




Und nein, ich fahre DEN Downhill auch immer noch nicht runter, glaub mir 

@Sascha
PM


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juni 2009)

@sascha
to agree
    abmachen
    zustimmen
    abstimmen
    beistimmen
    einwilligen


----------



## sonic3105 (2. Juni 2009)

ich habe nix bestimmtes angesprochen ...
weiss ja leider auch nicht worum es ging, nur muss sich ja wer auf den Schlips getreten fühlen wenn das hier so ausartet, ..........
meine meinung war mehr allgemein formuliert und die kann jeder so auffassen wie er will.
Die leute die sich angesprochen fühlen sollten wissen was ich meine

@martin 
entschuldige habe Aggro gelesen LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juni 2009)

ich habe auch keine problem, ok, muss mich seelisch auf die tour für samstag vorbereiten, aber damit habe ich ja kein problem. 
aber wovor ich angst habe, das ich die letzten km tot umfalle


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Und nein, ich fahre DEN Downhill auch immer noch nicht runter, glaub mir


Was mich etwas verwundert, ist das "DEN" in Verbindung mit "immer noch nicht". Als würdest du den DH, den ich meine, schon kennen. Tust du aber gar nicht 
In der heutigen Runde war er aber gar nicht drin. Weder von oben, noch von unten (Ja ja, DH von unten, ich weiß...). Allerdings war der "große Bruder" drin, den ich immer noch nicht hoch komme und es auch erstmal nicht wieder versuchen werde...
Aber bevor das Geschrei groß ist. Ich habe eine Möglichkeit gefunden, ihn bei Bedarf zu umfahren. So entsteht zwar ein Umweg, aber auch da habe ich mir was überlegt...
Für die zweite Stelle, für die du mich u. U. hassen wirst, gibt es leider keinen anderen Weg. Aber die kann man auch ohne große Probleme rausnehmen. Ich habe da schon eine Idee...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> aber wovor ich angst habe, das ich die letzten km tot umfalle


Quatsch, sind doch nur 30km 

Kai
P.S.: Okay, 32


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juni 2009)

in welche richtung werden wir denn so in etwa fahren??? (hoffentlich für uns was unbekanntes)

einen vorteil hat ja asphalt, der rollwiederstand berg hoch ist wesentlich geringer als im wald.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> in welche richtung werden wir denn so in etwa fahren??? (hoffentlich für uns was unbekanntes)
> 
> einen vorteil hat ja asphalt, der rollwiederstand berg hoch ist wesentlich geringer als im wald.


Die ersten 5km sind bekannt, danach eher nicht mehr, denke ich.

Das sagste jetzt... 
Die Anstiege werden auch auf Asphalt anstrengend genug werden, sag ich mal.
Aber wir fahren auch im Wald hoch, keine Angst 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (2. Juni 2009)

also  Leute Leute   ich lese hier Sachen..
ist man mal nen paar Tage verhindert, da gehts drunter und drüber hier.. 

2 Sachen mal kurz:

1. kann jeder so seine Meinung zu irgendwas haben, aber gerad in größeren Gruppen vlt net immer gleich kund tun..    und wenn trotzdem auf den Rest eingehen...  sollte jeder mal drüber nachdenken, wie er mit den Anderen hier umgeht  Amen!! 

2. sind wir wie Sascha schon gesagt hat hier um zusammen spaß zu haben und biken zu gehen...  

und jetzt kein wenn und aber..  

gruß Fabian..


----------



## seppel82 (2. Juni 2009)

hab endlich FEIERABEND !!!

@kai: gute besserung
@sascha : ich denk mal den tacho nehm ich. muss nur noch mal meinen reifen messen. 2,40 is nich inner tabelle... 
@all: muss samstag dummerweise arbeiten. bei der aktuellen auftragslage kanns passieren das ich nicht vor mittag rauskomme...


----------



## Tasher82 (2. Juni 2009)

p.s.  bin samstag auch bis min 13Uhr arbeiten und somit leider raus...

sorry Kai


----------



## seppel82 (2. Juni 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> also Leute Leute ich lese hier Sachen..
> ist man mal nen paar Tage verhindert, da gehts drunter und drüber hier..
> 
> 
> ...


 
oftmals is auch das _lesen_ nen problem. wenn wir aufeinander treffen kommt das alles irgendwie anders rüber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> p.s.  bin samstag auch bis min 13Uhr arbeiten und somit leider raus...
> sorry Kai


Hatten wir ja leider bereits.
Na ja, vielleicht ergibt sich ein anderes Mal die Gelegenheit. Vielleicht ja nur wir beide, als Vorbereitung auf Wetter vielleicht schon? Sonst halt so mal  Vielleicht kriege ich ja auch eine 2./3. Chance für eine "große" Tour... 

Kai


----------



## Tasher82 (2. Juni 2009)

wieso wie komm ich rüber hehe  smile..


@Kai  bekommst du ganz bestimmt...   und ja gern auch mal zu zweit...


----------



## seppel82 (2. Juni 2009)

du nicht. eher generell. ironie oder sarkasmus in schriftlicher form, kommt schnell falsch rüber. scherze werden auch gern mal falsch verstanden... obwohl ich bei unserer truppe da keine wirklichen probleme sehe...


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juni 2009)

jetzt bin ich ganz durcheinander, um wen es hier geht mich????  , oder doch nur allgemien, aber ich denke die passende gelegenheit ergibt sich am freitag.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juni 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> du nicht


Hier wird's spannend... 
Wer denn?

Kai
P.S.: Ist ja schon gut...


----------



## seppel82 (2. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich ganz durcheinander, um wen es hier geht mich????  , oder doch nur allgemien, aber ich denke die passende gelegenheit ergibt sich am freitag.


 
grundsatzdiskussion über pabst und konsorten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (2. Juni 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ...  sollte jeder mal drüber nachdenken, wie er mit den Anderen hier umgeht  Amen!!




habe die Allgemeinheit angesprochen..  meine keine bestimmte Person!!!


----------



## sonic3105 (2. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S7EffLrUvQ"]YouTube - Peter Maffay - Der Strom der Zeit (Tabaluga und Lilli)[/ame]


----------



## sonic3105 (2. Juni 2009)

Und hier weil es so schön war nochmal ein Link zu einem guten Video zum Dirtmasters.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=401178&highlight=dirtmasters

Also dann bis morgen leuts
ich bin raus


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juni 2009)

tommi1223 schrieb:


> Erstööör!!!! War nen geiler abend!Ab sofort ist hiermit der Stammtisch festes Programm, schwänzen ist nicht
> 
> 
> gruß tommi



tommi, bist du freitag auch da??? ist so still hier um dich.


----------



## mistermoo (2. Juni 2009)

freitag werden tommi und ich so gegen 20-20.15 auftauchen, tommi hat uni und ich arbeit....


----------



## apoptygma (2. Juni 2009)

So, recht entspannt gehts getz inne Heia. Mal sehen, wie ich morgen früh rauskomm nach 5 Std. Schlaf in 2 Tagen.


----------



## seppel82 (3. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Und hier weil es so schön war nochmal ein Link zu einem guten Video zum Dirtmasters.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=401178&highlight=dirtmasters
> 
> Also dann bis morgen leuts
> ich bin raus


 
geiles filmchen  
hab auch noch eins gefunden http://yeticycles.com/#/videovault/2009RaceFootage/2009DirtMasters/
nen bissl viel gelaber, aber der lauf is nich schlecht.

bin auch weg. nacht zusammen


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juni 2009)

hallo welt, 
bin wieder auf der bühne, 

die schafskälte kommt, und wir werden ziemlich kühle temperaturen bekommen. na ja hauptsache es wir nicht regnen bis samstag abend. und ich kann endlich am sonntag mal wieder formel 1 gucken.


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juni 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> freitag werden tommi und ich so gegen 20-20.15 auftauchen, tommi hat uni und ich arbeit....



wann fängt es denn generell an???? überlege später anzufangen und dann direkt von der arbeit aus dorthin zu fahren. 

gerne auch per pn, soll ja nicht jeder erfahren wann wir uns treffen


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wann fängt es denn generell an???? überlege später anzufangen und dann direkt von der arbeit aus dorthin zu fahren.
> 
> gerne auch per pn, soll ja nicht jeder erfahren wann wir uns treffen



Es ist recht bezeichnend, wie ich meine, das Du immer noch kein Ende findest.

19:30 und ich denk mal, es wird nen Platz frei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juni 2009)

wir sind doch 8 leute, und für 8 hast du reserviert. sollte also passen. evtl. bin ich schon früher da, mal schauen wie lange ich hier in der fa. aushalte.


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Es ist recht bezeichnend, wie ich meine, das Du immer noch kein Ende findest.



ich befolge nur deine vorschläge aus deinen PN. aber anscheinend ist es dir auch nicht so recht.


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juni 2009)

So auch ich bin Zuhause und da ich leider nicht fahren kann da es mir nicht wirklich besser geht.hab ich mir dann wenigstens ein paar Klamotten zum Biken geholt ein neues Trikot und ne Windjacke ist es geworden. 

Euch nen schönen Tag, auh ohne Sonne.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So auch ich bin Zuhause und da ich leider nicht fahren kann da es mir nicht wirklich besser geht.hab ich mir dann wenigstens ein paar Klamotten zum Biken geholt ein neues Trikot und ne Windjacke ist es geworden.
> Euch nen schönen Tag, auh ohne Sonne.


Halloooo...
Wieso neues Trikot? Ist dein Gonso-Zeug kaputt? 

Na ja, mal schauen was der Tag noch so hergibt, ohne Sonne 

Dir aber auch noch einen schönen Tag und gute Besserung!
Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juni 2009)

Nee, die Klamotten sind komplett heil geblieben.
Was mich trotz Schürfwunden unter dem Zeugs sehr gewundert hat.

Ja warum neue Klamotten? 
Also das war so, ich ging in den Laden und dachte mir ich brauch ne dünne Windjacke die ich bei wechselhaftem Wetter ( Wind und Regen) mitnehmen bzw. anziehen kann.
Sie sollte Atmungsaktiv sein und dennoch einigermassen Wasserdicht.
Siehe da passende Jacke mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln gefunden.

Und da mich das schöne Trikot die letzten male im Laden schon so nett angegrinst hat hab ich es nun das zweite mal anprobiert und dann letztendlich auch noch mitgenommen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juni 2009)

Aber wundern würde es mich bei Gonso nicht. Ist nicht böse gemeint, ist einfach meine Meinung. Hat ja auch nix mit dir zu tun. Gegen Bulls habe ich nix groß einzuwänden, aber bei Gonso hört bei mir der Spaß auf. Einmal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und diese mit der Meinung im Forum abgeglichen reicht mir, um mir ein Bild zu machen. Ich hoffe aber dennoch, dass die Sachen noch viele gemeinsame Touren überstehen 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juni 2009)

Nehm ich nicht persönlich, wenn du den marken fetisch mit deiner Signatur vergleichst dann siehst du auch direkt warum du gestürzt bist.... Iss wie wenze fliechss....
nee spass beiseite, meine erste Gonso Hose war für die Tonne, allerdings auch nur 15 euro gekostet, und mit der jetztigen bin ich bisher vollkommen Zufrieden. der Arsch tut nicht jehr weh , sie scheurt nicht und gehalten hat sie bisher auch.
Dazu ein recht guter preis.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Nehm ich nicht persönlich, wenn du den marken fetisch mit deiner Signatur vergleichst dann siehst du auch direkt warum du gestürzt bist.... Iss wie wenze fliechss....
> nee spass beiseite, meine erste Gonso Hose war für die Tonne, allerdings auch nur 15 euro gekostet, und mit der jetztigen bin ich bisher vollkommen Zufrieden. der Arsch tut nicht jehr weh , sie scheurt nicht und gehalten hat sie bisher auch.
> Dazu ein recht guter preis.


Bei meiner Winterhose ging nach den ersten paar Einheiten der Reißverschluss kaputt, danach löste sich oben die Aufschrift nach und nach ab und zu guter letzt gab es an der Oberschenkelinnenseite rechts ein Loch. Klar, das kommt von der Sattelspitze, aber wieso hat meine andere Hose das nicht? 
Alles kann mein Giant leider auch nicht verhindern... 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juni 2009)

hehe, 
ja die aufschrift hat sich bei meiner billigen auch anch 2 mal waschen verabschiedet.
Bei der anderen hält sie bisher.
Wie gegsat ich lass mich überraschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> hehe,
> ja die aufschrift hat sich bei meiner billigen auch anch 2 mal waschen verabschiedet.
> Bei der anderen hält sie bisher.
> Wie gegsat ich lass mich überraschen.


Ich drück dir die Daumen 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juni 2009)

Danke, 
Du bist so gut zu mir.


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juni 2009)

was hast du für nen kurzen arbeitstag sascha`???


ich gehe heute abend mit seb. auf trailsuche auf dem eilper berg, habe da am montag was gesehen, das man erforschen müßte


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juni 2009)

Zu Gonso bei Stürzen: Meine hat auch den damaligen Asphalt-Sturz mit Kai prima überstanden. Knie war offen, Hose heil, es war faszinierend.

Ich bin lediglich mit den Trikots und Jacken mehr als unzufrieden.

Tendenziell würde ich sagen, das meine Favorits mittlerweile in Richtung Protective bei den Oberteilen tendieren.


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juni 2009)

Ich kann bei Trikots das Design von Scott ganz gut leiden, wo ich bisher auch sagen kann das die Qualität recht gut ist.
Das neue ist übrigens das Scott Exel.

Jacken habe ich auch ne Protective und weiss auch nix negatives drüber zu berichten.
Die neue Windjacke ist Pearl Izumi und die muss sich nun erstmal bewähren.

Handschuhe bin ich von Roeckl recht angetan obwohl die Solar sich recht schnell auflösen, aber Grip haben sie und bequem sind sie auch.

Hosen die günstige Gonso war fürn A....
Die neue scheint recht gut zusein war dafür auch ein kleinwenig teurer

So jetzt aber rstmal gut mit Klamotten beratung.


----------



## mistermoo (3. Juni 2009)

ich sach einfach mal, öfter was neues, hoffe meine zurück geschickten shirts kommen bald in der passenden größe wieder (gerade bei boc angerufen, sind schon im versand)

vielleicht bin ich gerade bei bekleidung von den überteuerten dingen wech, habe mich zu oft geärgert über die bekannten marken, bally, joop, prada etc., sprich: lieber 3 shirts zum wechseln als 1 was inne wäsche ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juni 2009)

naja überteuert muss nicht sein, ich sage einfach mal ich gucke einfach aufs Aussehen und Qualität. wenn dann der preis noch stimmt dann ist das natürlich top.Falls nicht kann es auchs ein das der reiz der Optik überwiegt und ich es trotzdem kaufe.


----------



## mistermoo (3. Juni 2009)

also mit der kona hose bin ich echt super zufrieden bisher, besonders habe ich die echt günstig geschossen, habe mich schon geärgert nicht doch gleich 2 bestellt zu haben und nen shirt dazu

aber gerade bei shirts habe ich das problem das teils xl nötig ist teils l passt und bei t-shirts reicht mir m teils... beschugge sowas


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juni 2009)

Du wirst lachen das liegt an den verschidenen größen der hersteller und an dem evntuell anderem Schnitt.
Habe heute übrigens die Windjacke in S gekauft normal passt eigentlich immer M 
naja beid er protective Jacke ist es ein L geworden.

Due siehst da gehts nicht nur dir so.


----------



## seppel82 (3. Juni 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> aber gerade bei shirts habe ich das problem das teils xl nötig ist teils l passt und bei t-shirts reicht mir m teils... beschugge sowas


 
musst mal schauen ob die shirts für protektoren freigegeben sind. dann sind die immer etwas weiter geschnitten....


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juni 2009)

hi seb. schon zu hause, wann sollen wir los, bist du gegen 17.30 bei mir in eilpe???


was sagt ihr zu diesem bike???? falls link nicht geht es ist das V.XM 1.2
http://www.votec.de/votec/?rvn=1


----------



## seppel82 (3. Juni 2009)

sieht recht vernünftig aus. 
muss gleich nochmal los. ich schreib dich an wenn ich weiss wie lange es dauert...


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juni 2009)

ich finde es richtig schick, zu teuer scheint es mir von der ausstattng her auch nicht zusein. 
leider kann ich dir sonst so über votec nix sagen.

aber wäre dann nicht eher die sx variante was für dich??


----------



## mistermoo (3. Juni 2009)

ne waren keine shirts für protectoren, aber die fertigen ja scheinbar sonstwo und messen mit kinderhänden und die sind nun mal unterschiedlich groß.... 

schönes bike, würde da aber auch mal bei ktm schauen martin, wenn du schon richtung enduro gehst, ist das auch ne alternative


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juni 2009)

Die Kinderhände oder die gefertigten Produkte HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juni 2009)

sowas hatte ich ja als corratec, die xm variante hat um die 140-160mm federweg, ich denke das sollte reichen für bikepark und für hier. 
und es ist made in germany, werde während meines urlaubs mal das werk besuchen, es ist in der nähe von siegen, und dann ein paar bikes probefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (3. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Die Kinderhände oder die gefertigten Produkte HAHAHAHAHA




beides

aber vielleicht ist es auch so










  und dann gibts *



*


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juni 2009)

Also ich muss sagen da finde ich das Votec schöner als die Ktm Bikes.Ktm finde ich die Racer recht schick aber sowas sucht er ja nicht.


hatte nicht letztens wer nen günstiges paar Laufräder gesucht??
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/189777/cat/22/date/1202220176


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was sagt ihr zu diesem bike???? falls link nicht geht es ist das V.XM 1.2
> http://www.votec.de/votec/?rvn=1



Die Bikes sollen ganz gut sein.
Du kannst auch mal direkt ins Werk (Angebote und Vorführmodelle) fahren und dir die Dinger anschaunen.
Ich hatte Anfang des Jahres auch überlegt mir ein Votec zu zulegen.


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juni 2009)

ja schon interessant, aber das design ist nicht so das meine
wobei ich dieses hier schon sehr nett finde http://www.ktm-bikes.at/2009/at/detailBike.php?Bike=prowler20&kat=Enduro

abwarten, mein limit waren eigentlich 2000euro, bei 5 jahren nutzung sind es 400 euro jährlich + verschleißteile, somit kann ich diese summe noch vertreten. 

aber es feht noch das passende i-tüpfelchen, wo ich sage das ist das bike.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Juni 2009)

Bei Votec kannst du dir dein Bike individuell zusammenstellen.
Also nicht von der Stange!!


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juni 2009)

Also wenn ich mir das Ktm so anschaue finde ich die Gelenk technik hat nix individuelles, dagegn ist das Votec echt schöner.
Ist aber wohl geschmacksache, genauso wie ich mich in das ibis verliebt habe. SCHWÄRM


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juni 2009)

@Uwe
Mir fällt grad ein...ich hab letztens meine Hintern vermessen lassen  Ich brauch wohl wirklich nen 130er Sattel, gucken wir, wann wir dat hinbekommen, sonst komm ich ma nach Gevelsmountain rüber oder so.

LG


----------



## shaun_baker (3. Juni 2009)

Servus lebe auch noch deswegen nur mal kurz
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf73cRu55ag"]YouTube - official: Shaun Baker feat. Maloy - Hey Hi Hello[/ame]


----------



## mistermoo (3. Juni 2009)

brrrrrr......






 diese stimme... der klang..... grauslig

bügeleisen gefressen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (3. Juni 2009)

lach aber trotzdem hi hey hello


----------



## mistermoo (3. Juni 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> lach aber trotzdem hi hey hello



ja ne is kla....


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juni 2009)

mit acht attü kann man das bestimmt toll finde hehehehehe


----------



## mistermoo (3. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> mit acht attü kann man das bestimmt toll finde hehehehehe



bei musik die ich nicht mag, nützt kein attü was, egal wieviel man sich da reinschraubt... da wird sofort geflüchtet

daher bin ich wohl auch kein typ für ballermann oder sonst dergleichen unfug

<<<---- persönlicher Schlagerkiller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     egal welcher art dieser unmöglichen gattung


----------



## shaun_baker (3. Juni 2009)

na roy black mit schön ist es auf der welt zu sein hab ich bei youtube nicht gefunden


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juni 2009)

für votec sprechen, 
kurze lieferzeit, die auch eingehalten wird
direkte nähe zum hersteller
design

votec konfigurieren hmmmm ich habe da nicht so die ahnung von komponenten, deshalb kaufe ich ein von der "stange" 

@uwe
schick mir mal deine email per PN, habe was für dich, hier kann ich ja keine PN mit anhang schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Juni 2009)

@ Martin,
schau mal im Votec Outlet da is was fürs grobe drin V.FR


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juni 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Servus lebe auch noch deswegen nur mal kurz
> Shaun Baker feat. Maloy - Hey Hi Hello




Das ist grenzwertig brutal


----------



## seppel82 (3. Juni 2009)

soeben zurück von einer lockeren trailtour mit martin. 16 km (davon 3km fast senkrechte nach oben)
haben 3 absolute sahnetrails entdeckt, wovon einer schon recht grenzwertig war... im letzten trail jagte eine spitzkehre die nächste . müssen wir unbedingt mal nachfahren !!!


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juni 2009)

jup, war mal wieder ne top trailsuchtour, ich habe

7 zecken
19,93km
604HM
10,9 schnitt

3 sahnetrails, 
1 alternetive richtung eilper park
1 trail von ganz oben, technisch schwiriger trail richtung windmühle am fuss von freilichtmuseum
und einen von der sternwarte richtung wehringhausen, flowig und mit spitzkehren.


@uwe
ne das bike ist mir zu extrem
und zu email, 
klar können wir machen, bekommst du aber zusatzgewichte min. 15kg an deinem bike


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @uwe
> ne das bike ist mir zu extrem
> und zu email,
> klar können wir machen, bekommst du aber zusatzgewichte min. 15kg an deinem bike



Mach dir mal keine Sorgen bin seit fast drei Wochen raus.
Und zum trappern nehm ih das Sofa mit.


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juni 2009)

sascha und kai erzählen noch bis heute von deiner "lockeren" tour


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juni 2009)

Die  Tour mit Uwe war Super nicht das hier Missverständnisse aufkommen.

Was mir Angst gemacht hat war der Durchschnittspuls von Uwe.

So und jetzt geh ich ab in die falle.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> sascha und kai erzählen noch bis heute von deiner "lockeren" tour



Ich hab 1000 mal nachgefragt und es war immer alles i.O. mehr kann ich auch nicht machen.
Wenn es jemanden zu schnell oder technisch zu schwer wird muss er es sagen.

Siehe meine SIGNATUR


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Was mir Angst gemacht hat war der Durchschnittspuls von Uwe.



Aber in der Spitze lag ich auch bei 172


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juni 2009)

ich denke sie haben die herausforderung gesucht und gefunden, aber dein durchschnittspuls man oh man 

habe schon mal glaube ich gefragt, wie hoch ist dein ruhepuls???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Juni 2009)

Auf dem OP Tisch letzte Woche hatte ich einen von 56
Wenn ich zu Haus auf dem Sofa lieg, und ich mich entspanne, ist der so um die 45


----------



## mistermoo (3. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Auf dem OP Tisch letzte Woche hatte ich einen von 56
> Wenn ich zu Haus auf dem Sofa lieg, und ich mich entspanne, ist der so um die 45



also bei der letzten op warns locker 180 bei der narkose schwester, danach so unter 60 hab ich beim aufwachen mitbekommen, dann ging er schlagartig hoch, wo die mir sachten das ich erst mal nichts zu essen bekommen könnte (direkt mal den pizza dienst vom zimmer aus angerufen), hatte vor der op 2 tage nicht richtig essen können,  hallo abnehmen ja, aber nicht auf die tour...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich hab 1000 mal nachgefragt und es war immer alles i.O. mehr kann ich auch nicht machen.
> Wenn es jemanden zu schnell oder technisch zu schwer wird muss er es sagen.
> 
> Siehe meine SIGNATUR


Technisch war die Tour absolut okay und die Geschwindigkeit war auch nicht zu hoch. Trotzdem habe ich mich nach der Tour mal wieder wie ausgekotzt gefühlt. Das war ja das schlimme bei deiner Tour.
Allerdings würde ich es jederzeit wieder tun 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (4. Juni 2009)

moin zusammen, 

mittlerweile freue ich mich schon auf die tour am samstag, denn das wetter wird mitspielen und es wir nicht warm. 
reise mit dem auto an, und die startzeit können wir am freitag bei einem lecken snack im RS besprechen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> mittlerweile freue ich mich schon auf die tour am samstag, denn das wetter wird mitspielen und es wir nicht warm.
> reise mit dem auto an, und die startzeit können wir am freitag bei einem lecken snack im RS besprechen.


Schauen wir mal...

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
bei mir ist es heut ein wenig besser mit meinem Gesundheitszustand.

@Uwe
Nein die Tour war technisch nicht zuschwer, und die Geschwindigkeit war zumindest bei mir nicht die ruhige Runde aber das ist nicht weiter tragisch den man kann auch mit höherem Puls noch fahren.
Und sprechenden menschen kann geholfen werden, jep da Stimme ich zu

und wie kai schon gesagt hat mitfahren würde ich auch wieder, wir werden ja von der Kondi. auch nicht unbedingt schlechter.


wegen Samstag warte ich weiter erstmal ab.......


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juni 2009)

ja hier ist heut mal richtig was LOS.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ja hier ist heut mal richtig was LOS.


Da gebe ich dir Recht. Hier steppt der Bär im Moment. Mir persönlich ist derzeit allerdings nicht nach Reden, ganz und gar nicht...

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juni 2009)

Oh, der kai hat Stress....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Oh, der kai hat Stress....


Nee, nicht unbedingt.
Aber noch weniger habe ich großen, öffentlichen Redebedarf derzeit...

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juni 2009)

musst du ja nicht, wenn du nicht magst.


----------



## eminem7905 (4. Juni 2009)

ich hatte ausnahmsweise mal was zu tun auf der arbeit, werde morgen auch bis zum treffen arbeite müssen, ab wann seit ihr denn morgen da???


jetzt werde ich noch eine runde drehen und anschließend im garten eine runde holz hacken 

edit: ein arbeitskollege hat mir erzählt das immer im september in hagen einen trail-tour durch ihn veranschtaltet wird, wahrscheinlich wird sie dieses jahr auch stattfinden, können ja mitfahren falls wir bock haben werden.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ab wann seit ihr denn morgen da???


Fabian holt mich gegen 19Uhr hier ab, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juni 2009)

genau geh du mal Holzhacken wird auch weider kälter, nicht das du zuhause frieren musst. LACH

Wegen Morgen?? ja wann war den das?? Welche Zeit wurde den gesagt??
Sagt mir wann und ich bin da, muss mich ja um die nette bedienung kümmern


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Welche Zeit wurde den gesagt??


19:30Uhr, meine ich

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (4. Juni 2009)

so wie es aussieht wird sascha, schon ab 15 uhr langeweile haben, und hier nörgeln weil er nichts zu tun hat, und dann werden wir wahrscheinlich um 17 oder 18 uhr da aufschlagen 


@uwe

danke für den test, wo hat du ihn her, weil man aus der grafik fast nichts erkennen kann.


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> genau geh du mal Holzhacken wird auch weider kälter, nicht das du zuhause frieren musst. LACH
> 
> Wegen Morgen?? ja wann war den das?? Welche Zeit wurde den gesagt??
> Sagt mir wann und ich bin da, muss mich ja um die nette bedienung kümmern




Es wurde zu 19:30 reserviert auf meinen Namen, falls es da Schwierigkeiten geben sollte. Sollte es aus welchen Gründen auch immer da zu Theater kommen, bitte ne kurze SMS und ich regel das auf kurzem Dienstweg per Telefon. Bin zwar selbst unterwegs, aber das sollte nicht das Dingen sein.


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juni 2009)

Freut mich das du dich so kurzfristig doch schon anders orientiert hast und nicht Zuhause vor Langeweile eingehst.
19:30 wird dann auch so ungefähr die zeit sein wo ich dort aufschlagen werde, auf 10 bis 15 Minuten vor oder nachher lege ich mich mal nicht fest.


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Freut mich das du dich so kurzfristig doch schon anders orientiert hast und nicht Zuhause vor Langeweile eingehst.



Langeweile ist eher ein Fremdwort für mich und da ich noch nen Abendessen offen hatte, bot sich das nun an. Kurzfristig ist relativ, aber der Entschluss stand eben fest und da ich, was so etwas angeht, ein sehr gradliniger Mensch bin, stehe ich auch zu meiner Entscheidung.


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juni 2009)

Kein weiteres Kommentar von meiner Seite.


----------



## eminem7905 (4. Juni 2009)

dito


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @uwe
> 
> danke für den test, wo hat du ihn her, weil man aus der grafik fast nichts erkennen kann.



Ist schon in besserer Qualität unterwegs.


----------



## eminem7905 (4. Juni 2009)

danke habe es schon gelesen, und ich muss sagen solche test verunsichern mich, nun ja es gibt keine eierlegende vollmilch sau für ca. 2000 euro.

werde versuchen in meinem urlaub mal so ein bike zu testen, die fabrik ist ja nicht weit von hier, allerdings steht im votec thread das die dort kaum testbikes haben.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> danke habe es schon gelesen, und ich muss sagen solche test verunsichern mich, nun ja es gibt keine eierlegende vollmilch sau für ca. 2000 euro.
> 
> werde versuchen in meinem urlaub mal so ein bike zu testen, die fabrik ist ja nicht weit von hier, allerdings steht im votec thread das die dort kaum testbikes haben.



Das Rad ist für das Geld mehr als OK.
Den Vorteil den Votec gegenüber Canyon hat ist der das du noch Konfigurationen vornehmen kannst.


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juni 2009)

So, Brainstorming beendet. Ab Montag läute ich meine Vorbereitung für Duisburg ein. 

Viele viele viele, viele viele viele Asphaltrunden mit einem MTB liegen vor mir, um das MTB unpassende Profil in Duisburg einigermaßen annehmbar abzuspulen.

Mein Support für Nordenau fällt leider aus, da ich arbeiten muss am 1.8.

@Kai
Samstag bin ich raus, vielleicht klappts ja Sonntag nochmal

Ich denk mal, wir werden bis Duisburg noch einige km in EN abballern, und ich erwarte, das Du mich quälst, wenn wir zusammen die Autofahrer ärgern  Ich denke, in Duisburg zählt Sitzfleisch und auch ne vernünftige Kraftausdauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Samstag bin ich raus, vielleicht klappts ja Sonntag nochmal



Aber musste ich ja von ausgehen...


apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich denk mal, wir werden bis Duisburg noch einige km in EN abballern, und ich erwarte, das Du mich quälst, wenn wir zusammen die Autofahrer ärgern  Ich denke, in Duisburg zählt Sitzfleisch und auch ne vernünftige Kraftausdauer.


Wenn du das möchtest, können wir das gerne machen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn du das möchtest, können wir das gerne machen
> 
> Gruß Kai



Es ist mir ein Bedürfnis.....außerdem haben wir ja auch bald 1-jähriges


----------



## eminem7905 (4. Juni 2009)

so, da mich hier einige PN erreichten, werde ich wieder eine Trail-Runde am Donnerstag anbieten mit neuen trails die ich mit sebastian erkundet habe, den genauen termin werde ich erst ab montag sagen, da ich noch nicht weiß wie das wetter so sein wird.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Es ist mir ein Bedürfnis.....außerdem haben wir ja auch bald 1-jähriges


Solange halten es die wenigsten mit mir aus- Glückwunsch 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Solange halten es die wenigsten mit mir aus- Glückwunsch
> 
> Gruß Kai




Ich kann ansich nichts für Gemütsblinde  und die Unfähigkeit mancher Menschen, nicht hinter Fassaden schauen zu können *drück Ach, ich könnte Dir 100 Gründe nennen, warum


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach, ich könnte Dir 100 Gründe nennen, warum


Lass sein, nachher werde ich noch rot
Zu spät 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




In 32 Tagen ist es ein Jahr her übrigens 
Ja, son Forum vergisst nix... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Lass sein, nachher werde ich noch rot
> Zu spät
> 
> 
> ...









Ohne Deine Motivation manchmal wäre ich wohl auch Sundern nie gefahren dies Jahr schon!!!


----------



## eminem7905 (4. Juni 2009)

@sascha
frag mal die trailjunkiez ob die bock haben nach hagen zu kommen.


----------



## Mareskan (4. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @sascha
> frag mal die trailjunkiez ob die bock haben nach hagen zu kommen.



Meld!!

Was, wie, wo in Hagen? Gimme details pls 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (4. Juni 2009)

stasi 2.0 

also mich habe ein paar leute im studivz angeschrieben bzgl. meiner letzten trailtour, und ich dache mir, wenn interesse besteht würde ich donnerstag am 11.06 ab hagen eilpe wieder so eine tour veranstalten, mit etwa um die 40km und 900hm mit max. schnitt von 14 km/h, natürlich wetterabhängig und mit einer kurzen einkehr am kuhfeld mit lecker bierchen und so. werde aber montag genauere infos zu geben, weil man erst ab da das wetter genauer vorhersagen kann. 
seit ihr dabei????


----------



## Mareskan (4. Juni 2009)

Wann soll die Tour denn losgehen? Hört sich gut an


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> seit ihr dabei????


Erstmal nicht, nein

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (4. Juni 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Wann soll die Tour denn losgehen? Hört sich gut an



so vormittag rum gegen 11-12 uhr, so das man am nachmittag zu hause ist. 

letzte tour war start um 11 uhr und ende war um 16 uhr effektive fahrzeit war etwas um die 3 stunden. parkplätze sind hier massg vorhanden. schick mir mal per pn deine email, und ich schicke dir die letzte tour rüber incl. gpx. datei.


----------



## Mareskan (4. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ... schick mir mal per pn deine email, und ich schicke dir die letzte tour rüber incl. gpx. datei.



pn ist raus...


----------



## seppel82 (4. Juni 2009)

wenn mir nix dazwischen funkt bin ich dabei !! 
irgendwie musste die sternwarte mit rein bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juni 2009)

@martin
eh brauch ich wohl die trailjunkz nicht zu fragen.
Hat der Freddy ja schon mitbekommen ;-)



Ob ich dabei bin kommt ganz auf meinen Gesundheitszustand an.
ich hoffe es hat sich bis dahin alles eingeränkt, würd die Tour ungern verpassen. 
letze Tour war Super


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Erstmal nicht, nein
> 
> Kai




Wochenendaufgabe....mach Sonnentanz


----------



## mistermoo (5. Juni 2009)

guten morgäään, naja bis wetter hat er ja noch zeit, das sollte als wochen-/monatsaufgabe glatt durchgehen


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juni 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> guten morgäään, naja bis wetter hat er ja noch zeit, das sollte als wochen-/monatsaufgabe glatt durchgehen




*lach

Na aber Sonntag wäre schon nen guter Anfang


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> *lach
> 
> Na aber Sonntag wäre schon nen guter Anfang







 So okay?
Ich gebe mein Bestes, versprochen!

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (5. Juni 2009)

kai macht das schonr ichtig, der Trainiert nämlich für die ganze Saison.
Und für die kommende gleich mit.

Euch nen guten Morgen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> kai macht das schonr ichtig, der Trainiert nämlich für die ganze Saison.
> Und für die kommende gleich mit.
> Euch nen guten Morgen.


Jetzt, wo ich verstanden habe, was er damit sagen wollte, muss ich sagen, dass man tut, was man kann, ne 
Na ja, im Training steckt noch eine Menge Potenzial, aber... na ja, son bissl Spaß soll es ja auch machen. 
Wie weit mich diese Einstellung bringt, sehen wir ja Ende des Monats!

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (5. Juni 2009)

Ja da gebe ich dir recht der Spass sollte an erster Linie im Vordergrund stehen.
So manche Runde muss man sich dann doch aufraffen


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Juni 2009)

morgääään, 

man habe ich schon jetzt hunger!!!!!!


bin bis heute bis 17 uhr im büro, und dann gegen 18.30-19 uhr schlage ich dort auf. 


@seppel

ja sternwarte trail wird untergebracht sowie postweg, und der neue trail vom berg runter richtung windmühle. 

habe bis heute an die 10 zecken rausgepullt.


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> So okay?
> Ich gebe mein Bestes, versprochen!
> 
> Gruß Kai



Sehr geil!

Für mich gehts nachher nach der Arbeit erstmal laufen. Ich hoff nur, das es auch trocken bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sehr geil!
> 
> Für mich gehts nachher nach der Arbeit erstmal laufen. Ich hoff nur, das es auch trocken bleibt.



Laufen wäre evtl. auch noch etwas, das man in Betracht ziehen könnte heute. Allerdings würde ich diesmal wohl sehr langsam anfangen, was die Distanz angeht.
Vorteil: Weniger Schmerzen
Nachteil: kaum bis gar kein Trasiningseffekt in der ersten Zeit, Frustration denkbar!
Sowas wie Laufschuhe habe ich immer noch hier. Viel Mehr Klamotten hatte ich ja nie. Laufhandschuhe werde ich wohl nicht brauchen, denke ich 
Mal schauen, evtl. ziehe ich heute auch noch laufend los, die Welt zu erobern! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (5. Juni 2009)

Also ichw edre jetzt Counterstrike zockender weise die Welt von Zuhause erobern


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also ichw edre jetzt Counterstrike zockender weise die Welt von Zuhause erobern


Na dann mal viel Spaß großer Meister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ach nee, das ist ja ein Strategiespiel, 'tschuldige


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Spaß großer Meister
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nee, da wird schon geballert.

Ich kann auch noch nicht wirklich lang laufen, aber dafür hatte ich nach dem letzten Mal fast keinen Muskelkater mehr. Länger als 15 Minuten am Stück schaff ich ja in nem vernünftigen Pulsbereich (um/unter 160 rum) noch nicht, danach brauch ich erstma nen paar Minuten Gehzeit. Mal sehen, wies heute klappt. Meine neuen Laufschuhe jedenfalls sind Sahne, bin über die Investition echt dankbar.

@Jenz:
Steffen bringt die Tage mal die Lampe für Thomas mit zum mal drüber gucken...vielleicht hat er da ne zündende Idee 

@ all Duisburger inkl. Betreuer
Ich denk mal, ich werde im Juli spätestens mal nen Treffen organisieren, um die Rahmenbedingungen, das Mitnehmenzeug etc. zu erörtern. Wer hat was, wer kann was besorgen etc. bla bla. Wer fährt wann hin....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee, da wird schon geballert.
> 
> Ich kann auch noch nicht wirklich lang laufen, aber dafür hatte ich nach dem letzten Mal fast keinen Muskelkater mehr. Länger als 15 Minuten am Stück schaff ich ja in nem vernünftigen Pulsbereich (um/unter 160 rum) noch nicht, danach brauch ich erstma nen paar Minuten Gehzeit. Mal sehen, wies heute klappt. Meine neuen Laufschuhe jedenfalls sind Sahne, bin über die Investition echt dankbar.


Der Außenstehende würde wahrscheinlich sagen nur, nicht schon. Na ja, wer's mag. Ich bin allgemein kein Freund vom Spielen am PC. Aus dem Alter bin ich raus... 

Das Durchlaufen ist bei mir nicht das Problem. Problem ist eher der Muskelkater, der bei mir zwangsläufig entseht. Ich muss mal schauen, wie weit ich ohne Hilfsmittel schmerzfrei laufen kann.
Vielleicht lasse ich es doch ganz, weil der Muskelkater wahrlich nicht das einzige Problem für mich beim Laufen darstellt 


apoptygma schrieb:


> @ all Duisburger inkl. Betreuer
> Ich denk mal, ich werde im Juli spätestens mal nen Treffen organisieren, um die Rahmenbedingungen, das Mitnehmenzeug etc. zu erörtern. Wer hat was, wer kann was besorgen etc. bla bla. Wer fährt wann hin....


Ja, so machen wir es 
Wobei ich befürchte, nichts wesentliches beisteuern zu können... 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (5. Juni 2009)

Für mich ist beim Laufen die größte Hürde die Motivation. Laufen ist nämlich sowas von zum Kotzen.:kotz:
Es macht einfach keinen Spass aber Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden.laufen amcht nur Spass wenn ein ball im Spiel ist und dann heisst das Fussball


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Für mich ist beim Laufen die größte Hürde die Motivation. Laufen ist nämlich sowas von zum Kotzen.:kotz:
> Es macht einfach keinen Spass aber Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden.


Laufen ist schon okay, wenn es nicht gewisse Probleme ergeben würden (die in einem öffentlichen Forum NIX verloren haben  ).

Kai​


----------



## sonic3105 (5. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab dabei keine Probleme es macht mir schlichtweg keinen Spass.

Achja es wird geballert aber wenn mane s ganz sinnvoll betrachtet fördert es die reaktion und man kann es sehr wohl taktisch Spielen.

Zum Thema Alter für Videospiele sag ich einfach mal nix da ich der meinung bin das das nicht mit dem Alter zusammenhängt


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Juni 2009)

genau, spiele auch ab und zu noch auf der xbox360 far cry 2 und pure, top grafik und machen laune. 

wann war nochmal 24 v. duisburg, am 25 und 26 juli. bin mal gespannt wie es dort aussehen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (5. Juni 2009)

> Es macht einfach keinen Spass aber Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden.laufen amcht nur Spass wenn ein ball im Spiel ist und dann heisst das Fussball


 
Wenn du ne runde kicken willst freuen uns Mittwochs über jeden Mitspieler/in.

Thema spielen CS nicht mein Ding dann lieber schön ne eigene Welt aufbauen und Handel treiben bei ANNO1701


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juni 2009)

So, Samstag-Nudeln für Jenz und Sascha bestellt, Frühstück wollt ja keiner (es kam ja meine ich von Jenz der Vorschlag, ggf. Samstag Morgen, einfach Brötchen in Duisburg zu organisieren) bezahlen tu ich das wohl vor Ort, wenn ich den Stefan von skyder richtig verstanden habe. Müsli tec. kann man so auch locker mitnehmen, Milch auch....ich denk mal, da wird zwischen dem ganzen Equipment noch genug Platz inne Autos sein für genügend Essen


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Juni 2009)

ähhm, wo muss ich mich melden wenn ich an der nudel party teilnehmen will, bzw. ich glaube ich habe hie es schon erwähnt, kann mir mal einer nen link schicken, oder wird es dennoch zentral gemacht, will ja euch mit anfeuern, bzw. party machen mit sascha.


----------



## seppel82 (5. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> habe bis heute an die 10 zecken rausgepullt.


 
 nicht eine


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wann war nochmal 24 v. duisburg


Frag meine Signatur...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juni 2009)

P.S.
Thema war vorhin bei Steffen und mir auch die Betreuerfrage in der Nacht. Die Herren J. und S. sollten sich da dann vielleicht schonmal ausknobeln, wer ggf. Nachts die Stellung hält, um bei evtl. Vorkommnissen auch schnell vor Ort an der Strecke zu sein, nen anderen Fahrer zu wecken oder oder (da man ja auf der Strecke grad ggf. nicht ganz im Bilde ist, wer da wo sich grad aufhält. Da wir ja zwei Betreuer haben, ist das natürlich gut aufzuteilen  Nen Betreuer- und nen Fahrerhandy wird ja eingerichtet (hatte ich mit Jenz ja schonmal besprochen). Daher ist es mir auch sehr wichtig, das man sich auf die Leute auch verlassen kann, wovon ich aber ausgehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (5. Juni 2009)

ah, danke kai, solche signaturen sind sehr nützlich bei terminen, man muss hier dann nicht stundenlang den thread durchsuchen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ah, danke kai, solche signaturen sind sehr nützlich bei terminen, man muss hier dann nicht stundenlang den thread durchsuchen.


Ja. Mich zwingt die NADA/WADA zu diesem Schritt. Ich muss ja immer 3 Monate im Voraus angeben wo ich bin. Und was die NADA/WADA weiß, möchte ich der Öffentlichkeit nicht vorenthalten.
Aber bevor ich den Thread stundenlang durchsuche, widme ich mich lieber 30sek lang Google und komme auch zu meiner Information, zumindest was den Termin betrifft.
Jetzt liegt es an dir, diesen speziellen Service (praktisch von mir, für 's Volk  ) auch zu nutzen.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Bitte die Inhalte des Beitrags oben nicht zu ernst nehmen, Danke!


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Juni 2009)

ich nutze lieber den speziellen service von dir, man ist doch faul geworden.


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juni 2009)

So, Wochenenden, Feierabend, zu Hause, umgezogen, Sonne kämpft sogar nen bissken draussen. Nen Gel geworfen und dann gehts getz los (wenn ich denn meinen Ipod finde)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, Wochenenden, Feierabend, zu Hause, umgezigen, Sonne kämpft sogar nen bissken draussen. Nen Gel geworfen und dann gehts getz los (wenn ich denn meinen Ipod finde)


Ich war heute laufen.
Aber über Daten brauchen wir hier nicht zu reden, denke ich...

Dir aber dennoch viel Spaß,
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich war heute laufen.
> Aber über Daten brauchen wir hier nicht zu reden, denke ich...
> 
> Dir aber dennoch viel Spaß,
> Gruß Kai




Ich mache es auch ersma nicht an KM oder Geschwindigkeit fest. Ich chau mal, das ich heute ne Stunde zusammenbekomme und gucke dann morgen, wies den Knochen geht. Die 37 Minuten vom letzten mal merkte ich nämlich ansich gar nicht.

Da kommt die Sonne *winkeeeeeeeee


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich mache es auch ersma nicht an KM oder Geschwindigkeit fest. Ich chau mal, das ich heute ne Stunde zusammenbekomme und gucke dann morgen, wies den Knochen geht. Die 37 Minuten vom letzten mal merkte ich nämlich ansich gar nicht.
> 
> Da kommt die Sonne *winkeeeeeeeee


Mein Tempo ist okay. mein Puls war auch okay (gefühlt; ja ja, ich weiß). Meine Kilometer waren schlecht, lag an der sehr kurzen Laufzeit...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juni 2009)

So, zurück.

50 Minuten Nettolaufzeit plus 4 kurzen Gehpausen a´1-1,5 Minuten. D-Puls 147 (wird immer besser), max. Puls 158.


----------



## sonic3105 (5. Juni 2009)

So ich bin auch mal wieder daheim,
jetzt schnell Duschen und dann mach ich mich langsam aber sicehr auf den weg.

@Christian
Wo spielt ihr denn Fussball? Vielleicht spiele ich dann mal mit.
ich glaub ganz so schlecht spiel ich nicht, denke für ne Hobbygruppe sollte es gerade noch reichen ;-)


----------



## shaun_baker (5. Juni 2009)

wir spielen in bochum grenze lütgendortmund im schatten der brinkhoffs brauerei (nein nicht unser sponsor) und der jva bochum langendreer (auch nicht unser zu hause). ach ja die hobbygruppe schwächelt derzeit rippenprellung, mittelfußbruch, bänderriss, leisten probleme. hmm ne verletzung vergessen??? also ich würde mir des noch überlegen 

so ein ausgeschissener tag neigt sich dem ende magen grummelt noch aber auf klo muss ich immerhin nicht mehr so oft. 

wünsch mal ne gute nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (5. Juni 2009)

Wieder zurück anner Basis.

Ziemlich lecker beim Dieckmanns gegessen, die Spaghetti mit Gambas und Kirschtomaten waren zwar nicht übermässig reichlich, aber dafür übermässig lecker. Lecker Vitello Tonnato im Vorlauf *sabber

Und danach dann noch mit nem mehr oder minder schlechtem Gewissen noch eben in der Fitnessbude eingekehrt. Nu bin ich auch fast bettreif *gähn

P.S.
Es ist das Deep Red von Boss geworden *Insider*


----------



## sonic3105 (5. Juni 2009)

Freut mich das es dir geschmeckt hat,
aber bei uns bzw mir war es nicht minderwertiger.
red Hot Chilipoppers 
Curly Fries  mit Knoblauchsauce
Burnout Burger XXl

Dazu netter Small Talk und wie immer Super Bedienung.
Die gute Frau fährt tandem nimmt dabei ihren Hund mit und lässt sich von ihrer Stute ziehen oder hab ich nun irgendwas vergessen??


----------



## seppel82 (5. Juni 2009)

ne ich glaub das wars


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Juni 2009)

Yiiiiiiiha!  wer machen eine tour zum reiterhof, ein wenig reiten 

man war es geil, und sascha schon auf deiner seite gewesen you.... 

so gehe jetzt aber schlafen, 
ich glaube wir müssen mal die bedienung zum biken einladen


----------



## eminem7905 (6. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Die gute Frau fährt tandem nimmt dabei ihren Hund mit und lässt sich von ihrer Stute ziehen oder hab ich nun irgendwas vergessen??



sie kann aber nicht reiten, was wir ihr aber beibringen würden so 

 oder so


----------



## sonic3105 (6. Juni 2009)

Wie, wer, was auf welcher Seite??
reiten??
ich weiss garnicht was er meint


----------



## sonic3105 (6. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
euch allen nen tollen Samstag.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (6. Juni 2009)

Fahrt ihr heute ab Ennepetal?


----------



## sonic3105 (6. Juni 2009)

Ich weiss leider nix genaues.
Ich kann für mich jedenfalls sagen das mein Hals mir da nen dicken Strich durch macht und ich somit noch nicht fahren kann.

Gruss und hoffe bei dir ist alles wieder einigermassen ganz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (6. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Gruss und hoffe bei dir ist alles wieder einigermassen ganz.



Noch nicht so wirklich!
Muss wohl noch bis nächste Woche warten


----------



## sonic3105 (6. Juni 2009)

Ja dann amch das auch damit das alles ordentlich verheilt.
Dir mal Gute besserung


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

Moin Uwe!

Kopf hoch, das wird schon wieder.

Ich für meinen Teil fahr gleich ins Studio und ruder ne Stunde. Morgen fahre ich ggf. hier ne Runde durch die Rabatten, mache ich aber vom Wetter abhängig.


----------



## eminem7905 (6. Juni 2009)

morgen @all ne wir fahren nicht einer der gründe ist hier
http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/h.aspx?j=-3&srt=loop1stunde&regio=ess&c=1


werde wohl bis zum F1 training ein wenig xbox360 zocken


----------



## sonic3105 (6. Juni 2009)

@Fabian
du hattest doch tolle Fotos vom Stammtisch gemacht. Also wo sind die den geblieben??


----------



## sonic3105 (6. Juni 2009)

So das könnt ihr schonmal üben bevor wir in den Sauerlandstern fahren. LOL
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfGgndlCqGU&hl=de"]YouTube - Fliegerlied - Heut ist So ein schÃ¶ner Tag (Karneval 2009)[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (6. Juni 2009)

jo, stell mal rein. 

ÐÐ¸Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð¾ÑÑ Ð³Ð¾Ð»Ð¾ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ Ð½Ð° Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¾ÑÐ°Ñ Ð² ÐÐ²ÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ»Ð°Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ.


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

Ich werde mich dir Tage mal mit jedem der Duisburger inkl. der Betreuer kurzschließen, das wir mal nen Termin bei nem Gläschen was auch immer  zusammenbekommen, um die "Packliste" und das "Must have" und das "Habbich alles zu Hause" für Duisburg aufzulisten. To Do Liste und Co. Da kann dann ggf. auch schonmal über die Fahrtaktik gestritten werden 

Ich dachte da grob noch an diesen Monat, möglichst einen Freitag,  (der 26. fällt allerdings wegen Ruhrbike definitiv schonmal raus), und da Thomas am Wochenende ja doch recht häufig in Lüdenscheid verweilt und Steffen an Samstagabenden meist eh verplant ist. Abholung Kai is obligatorisch , Jenz und Thomas können ja eh zusammen kommen. Sascha hat ja nur den Katzensprung. Als Lokalität dachte ich an etwas ruhiges und nicht so überlaufendes, sonst is nen vernünftiger konstruktiver Austausch nicht möglich. Vielleicht den 19.6., klär ich aber noch.


----------



## seppel82 (6. Juni 2009)

Moggäääään !!


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Moggäääään !!



*Kaffee rüberschieb

Und weg bin, Rudergerät quälen, oder mich, je nach dem!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2009)

Nein, heute von mir aus nix in Ennepetal. Das Wetter hat sich leider gegen Wochenmitte zum schlechten verändert (s. andere Seite vom Fenster) und ich hatte heute auch keine Zeit mehr für eine Tour heute.
So habe ich dann gestern Abend beschlossen, die Tour zu streichen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2009)

Sehe ich gerade.
Sich mal wegen Duisburg treffen ist vielleicht keine schlechte Idee. Übernächste Woche Freitag hört sich auch grundsätzlich mal nicht schlecht an.
Solange ich mitgenommen werde, ist mir die Lokalität relativ schnuppe. 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Nächstes Mal lese ich den Thread wieder bis zum Ende, bevor ich mich dazu äußere, versprochen


----------



## shaun_baker (6. Juni 2009)

GUTEN MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORGEN

so mal meinen inneren schweinehund überwunden 2 1/2 Stunden raus mit dem rad über LÜDO, BO-Werne, Ümminger See, RUB, Kemnader See wieder zurück nach Castrop-Rauxel und des trocken!!! Fahr auf den Hof fängt es an zu regnen, bin halt nen Sonntagskind


----------



## Tasher82 (6. Juni 2009)

so Mädels Bilder sind im Album...
könnten aber besser sein..Licht war doch net so das beste gell.

oder es liegt an den Motiven   

kleiner Spaß


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> so Mädels Bilder sind im Album...
> könnten aber besser sein..Licht war doch net so das beste gell.
> oder es liegt an den Motiven
> kleiner Spaß


Habe ich doch schon längst gesehen 
Danke für's Hochladen 

Gruß Kai... Scheißwetter


----------



## eminem7905 (6. Juni 2009)

dauerregen 

xbox/pure und vettel rocken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (6. Juni 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> so Mädels Bilder sind im Album...
> könnten aber besser sein..Licht war doch net so das beste gell.
> 
> oder es liegt an den Motiven
> ...


 
hat vorteile neben dem fotografen zu sitzen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> hat vorteile neben dem fotografen zu sitzen


Frag mal Jenz... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

So, frisch körperlich ertüchtigt mit ner Stunde rudern und nen wenig Oberkörpertraining, geduscht und mit nem Salat belohnt, kann ich das Wochenende 19. direkt streichen, Mr.-Ich-kenn-ganz-Deutschland hat da schon feierliche Verpflichtungen in Ossiland.

Ich hab ihm getz gesagt, er möchte mir bitte nen Termin nennen, wo er kann.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2009)

Immer diese Wichtigtuerei hier, ist ja abartig! 
Dann halt an einem anderen Termin. Ich werde an dem Tag schon Zeit haben, was soll's denn?
Kannst ja Bescheid geben, wenn Mr. Ich-kenn-ganz-Deutschland sich zum Thema geäußert hat 

Erhol dich gut,
Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (6. Juni 2009)

wer ist den Mr ich kenn ganz deutschland?? 
hab ich was verpasst??

So Auto bremst wieder Sommerreifen sind drauf und Zündkerzen sind gewecheselt.

Dazu hab ich meinen Handschuh auch wieder
Aber Roeckl Solar bringen mir gerade herzlich wenig bei dem Sauwetter.
Und fahren kann ich ja eh nocht nicht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> wer ist den Mr ich kenn ganz deutschland??


Steffen Neitzel

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (6. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So Auto bremst wieder Sommerreifen sind drauf und Zündkerzen sind gewecheselt.



fotos!!!!!


----------



## sonic3105 (6. Juni 2009)

ich glaub ehrlich egsat ichhab nicht ein einziges von meinem Auto.
Aber warte ich schau mal eben und wenn da ladt ich es mal hoch.

edit.
hab kein foto , und im regen nicht Poliert und Nass werde ich ihn nicht ablichten.


----------



## eminem7905 (6. Juni 2009)

so ein licht braucht ihr für duisburg, tommy kannst du es besteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (6. Juni 2009)

Das der Hammer, 
Wo ich das gerade sehe ich brauch auch noch nen ordentliches Licht.


----------



## eminem7905 (6. Juni 2009)

schaue mir gerade diesen thread mal duch, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=40274&page=183  ab seite 180 wird es interessant, will dieses jahr hier mal in hagen night-trail-biken fahren. muss schon geil sein wenn 5 oder mehr biker mit sowas ausgestattet sind. hast ja gleich den ganzen wald hell erleuchtet.


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Das der Hammer,
> Wo ich das gerade sehe ich brauch auch noch nen ordentliches Licht.




Hm, wenn ich mir aber überlege, wie die Tiere im Wald da ggf. dann aufschrecken, ok.


----------



## sonic3105 (6. Juni 2009)

Joa selbstbau ist so ne sache, ich kauf dda lieber eine die ordentlich Licht macht.
Aber jedem dasseine


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Joa selbstbau ist so ne sache, ich kauf dda lieber eine die ordentlich Licht macht.
> Aber jedem dasseine




Na ich denk auch, das man es durchaus übertreiben kann mit der Leuchtkraft und einige auch ganz einfach vergessen, das man schon tagsüber den Wald "unsicher" macht, da sollte man vielleicht zumindest die Nacht den Waldtieren die Ruhe gönnen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2009)

Duisburg 2007 hat mich geheilt.
Son quatsch, im Dunklen durchs Gelände, mach ich freiwillig nicht mehr mit!
Ich finde zwar biken total toll, aber so geil bin ich auf biken auch nicht, dass es mich in der Nacht in den Wald treibt.
Aber jeder wie er mag, für mich ist das nichts...

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (6. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na ich denk auch, das man es durchaus übertreiben kann mit der Leuchtkraft und einige auch ganz einfach vergessen, das man schon tagsüber den Wald "unsicher" macht, da sollte man vielleicht zumindest die Nacht den Waldtieren die Ruhe gönnen.



hast durchaus recht, und stimme dir voll und ganz zu, deshalb würde ich im sommer (lange hell) von solchen touren absehen, aber im winter (früher dunkel) sehe ich da kein problem wenn man ab 17 uhr für ca. 2-3 stunden die wildtiere stört, sorern man es so nennen mag. schließlich fährt man auch im sommer durchaus bis nach 20-21 uhr.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (6. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Joa selbstbau ist so ne sache, ich kauf dda lieber eine die ordentlich Licht macht.
> Aber jedem dasseine



In den letzten Jahren konnte man als 24h-Starter immer vergünstigt bei Sigma Beleuchtung erwerben. Ich gehe mal davon aus das es auch dieses Jahr so sein wird.


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

Großer Liederabend auf MTV!!!


Grade schwerstes Abfeiern von mir bei KORN Rock am Ring!!!!!

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr GEIL!


----------



## degado (6. Juni 2009)

jemand mit geschmack!!!! 

gruß aus menden


----------



## Mareskan (6. Juni 2009)

Die Sauerländer werden am Donnerstag mit einigen Bikern anrollen. Mal schauen wieviel es genau werden, im Moment haben 5 ihr Interesse
bekundet.

Grüße


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

degado schrieb:


> jemand mit geschmack!!!!
> 
> gruß aus menden




Danke 

Es ist doch ein Traum oder? Hier jagt eine Gänsehaut die nächste *seufz

Und wenn ich mir das Line-Up noch ansehe heute Abend, wirds ne lange Nacht 

Slipknot, Mando Diao!!!! Gleich The Prodigy


----------



## degado (6. Juni 2009)

das line-up ist klasse ........hätte auch sehr gern mal wieder placebo gesehen....


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Die Sauerländer werden am Donnerstag mit einigen Bikern anrollen. Mal schauen wieviel es genau werden, im Moment haben 5 ihr Interesse
> bekundet.
> 
> Grüße




Na dann hoff ich, das ihr gutes Wetter habt!


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

degado schrieb:


> das line-up ist klasse ........hätte auch sehr gern mal wieder placebo gesehen....



Da hab ich vorhin nen Ausschnitt von gestern gesehen, der Knaller. Ich liebe Placebo. Ich meine, 1Live überträgt die Aufzeichnung die Tage im Kultkomplex. Aber MTV wiederholt auch ab und an die Auftritte nochma.


----------



## Mareskan (6. Juni 2009)

Ich hab eine nette Hagener Bikerunde per mail bekommen. Ist die Runde schon Jemand gefahren? Sie soll sehr traillastig sein, mit toller Aussicht.

http://gpsies.de/map.do;jsessionid=80E70E71C58FCC4B91A2C8CD93E172E0?fileId=tvaujjzyinrvoyhk


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Ich hab eine nette Hagener Bikerunde per mail bekommen. Ist die Runde schon Jemand gefahren? Sie soll sehr traillastig sein, mit toller Aussicht.
> 
> http://gpsies.de/map.do;jsessionid=80E70E71C58FCC4B91A2C8CD93E172E0?fileId=tvaujjzyinrvoyhk
> 
> ...




Nicht direkt und nicht in de Zusammensetzung  Ist immer schwer zu sagen, wo genau nun gefahren wurde  Ist auf jeden Fall nen Mini-Teil meiner Hausrunde dabei *lach 

Dürfte der Hohenstein in Witten mit bei sein, vorher die GEderner Ecke, die auch sehr klasse sein soll, Tücking die Ecke kenn ich auch nur bedingt, ich habe mir vorgenommen, diese Ecken nach Duisburg mal genau unter die Lupe zu nehmen, denn das ist quasi auch nur 6 km von meiner Homebase weg. Ist auf jeden Fall wenig Asphalt, inwiefern viele Single-Trails dabei sind, kann ich nicht sagen, aber traillastig in Form von WAnder und Waldwegen auf jeden Fall  HM auch nicht wenig. Aber das hat man hier in der Ecke halt auch schnell zusammen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> nach Duisburg


Warum nicht vorher?

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Warum nicht vorher?
> 
> Gruß Kai




Ja, ausführlich. Denn die Zeit getz bis dahin wollt ich soviel wie möglich km abspulen und Sitzfleisch anbauen *lach

Ich warte ja auch auf meinen neuen Sattel, ich probiere getz den vergötterten sqlab 611 (ja  ja ich weiss, zu schwer)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, ausführlich. Denn die Zeit getz bis dahin wollt ich soviel wie möglich km abspulen und Sitzfleisch anbauen *lach
> 
> Ich warte ja auch auf meinen neuen Sattel, ich probiere getz den vergötterten sqlab 611 (ja  ja ich weiss, zu schwer)


2Monate. Ob das wenig ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich finde nicht, aber okay.
Wenn das nicht zu deiner geplanten Vorbereitung passt, dann ist das völlig in Ordnung. Hatte mich gerade nur gefragt warum, jetzt weiß ich es 

Der Sattel klingt wirklich nicht nach einem Leichtbauwunder, aber wenn er passt, sind die 200g mehr ja auch kein Thema 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> 2Monate. Ob das wenig ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich finde nicht, aber okay.
> Wenn das nicht zu deiner geplanten Vorbereitung passt, dann ist das völlig in Ordnung. Hatte mich gerade nur gefragt warum, jetzt weiß ich es
> 
> Der Sattel klingt wirklich nicht nach einem Leichtbauwunder, aber wenn er passt, sind die 200g mehr ja auch kein Thema
> ...




Na ich kalkulier halt noch ne Erkältung und ne Null-Bock-Phase zwischendurch mit ein. Aber vielleicht können wir uns für die Ecke dann auch den Fabi mitnehmen (wenn er mal wieder mehr Zeit hat), liegt ja bei ihm vor der Tür.

Ja, alles schwärmt von diesem Sätteln, ich probier ihn getz, denn der Phenom in 143 geht nicht, das steht fest. Als Tourensattel im Gelände ja, aber für stumpfes Treten ohne großen Positionswechsel.......da mach ich mich kaputt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na ich kalkulier halt noch ne Erkältung und ne Null-Bock-Phase zwischendurch mit ein. Aber vielleicht können wir uns für die Ecke dann auch den Fabi mitnehmen (wenn er mal wieder mehr Zeit hat), liegt ja bei ihm vor der Tür.
> 
> Ja, alles schwärmt von diesem Sätteln, ich probier ihn getz, denn der Phenom in 143 geht nicht, das steht fest. Als Tourensattel im Gelände ja, aber für stumpfes Treten ohne großen Positionswechsel.......da mach ich mich kaputt


Gut, dann macht es etwas mehr Sinn 

Mein Sattel ist auch super. Allerdings bin ich 2007 in Duisburg das Sofa namens Signo Genuine Gel noch gefahren. Wie es dieses Jahr wird, sehe ich ja dann 
Aber bislang bin ich da optimistisch, die 6 Stunden 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gut, dann macht es etwas mehr Sinn
> 
> Mein Sattel ist auch super. Allerdings bin ich 2007 in Duisburg das Sofa namens Signo Genuine Gel noch gefahren. Wie es dieses Jahr wird, sehe ich ja dann
> Aber bislang bin ich da optimistisch, die 6 Stunden
> ...



Wie gesagt, ich hab getz auf doof den in 130 genommen, is nen Versuch, nen 50 Euro Versuch zwar und bald kann ich hier ne Sattel-Bude aufmachen, aber sonst....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich hab getz auf doof den in 130 genommen, is nen Versuch, nen 50 Euro Versuch zwar und bald kann ich hier ne Sattel-Bude aufmachen, aber sonst....


Eine Second-Hand-Radbude, hat doch was 
50 für einen Sattel geht doch noch 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (6. Juni 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Die Sauerländer werden am Donnerstag mit einigen Bikern anrollen. Mal schauen wieviel es genau werden, im Moment haben 5 ihr Interesse
> bekundet.
> 
> Grüße




das hört sich ja super an, es werden noch ein paar haard biker mit von der parie sein. denke mal es werden mal an die 10+ leute kommen, es wir in hagener süden gefahren, teilweilweise mit sehr unlogischer tourführung, aber dafür werde ich versuchen jeden trail von oben nach unten zu fahren. es wird alles dabei sein, technik trail, flowiger trail schneller trail, schneller technik trail etc. werde nächste woche mal was versuchen, einen trail etwa 300 meter lang nur im bach, d.h. langsam, technisch aber nass

montag abend werde ich die daten bekanntgeben, da kann man das wetter besser abschätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (6. Juni 2009)

@wencke bis vor 14 tagen hätte ich dir noch ne karte für rock am ring besorgen können zum normalen preis. nene kollege hatte eine übrig und ich steh nicht so auf diese art von festivals, dann lieber wieder bochum total das rückt ja auch näher


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> @wencke bis vor 14 tagen hätte ich dir noch ne karte für rock am ring besorgen können zum normalen preis. nene kollege hatte eine übrig und ich steh nicht so auf diese art von festivals, dann lieber wieder bochum total das rückt ja auch näher




Nee, ich würd da live auch nicht hin .-), ich mag diese Massenansammlungen nicht.


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Eine Second-Hand-Radbude, hat doch was
> 50 für einen Sattel geht doch noch
> 
> Kai



Die schmeissen mich dann bei Ebay als verkappter Power-Seller raus 

Ich sinnier auch mal wieder über nen GPS nach....ach mal gucken. Würd meinem wenig ausgeprägten Orietierungssinn mächtig entgegenkommen und bei der Erschließung der Stadtgrenze Wetter/Witten helfen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich sinnier auch mal wieder über nen GPS nach....ach mal gucken. Würd meinem wenig ausgeprägten Orietierungssinn mächtig entgegenkommen und bei der Erschließung der Stadtgrenze Wetter/Witten helfen


Ohne Orientierungssinn sieht man mehr von der Welt 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ohne Orientierungssinn sieht man mehr von der Welt
> 
> Kai



Ja, das wohl wahr 

Aber ich bin da wenig geduldig, was das angeht, gut, ich bin wohl auch die Einzige, die den Schlossberg hier 3 mal hochgefahren is, zum einen, weil die einen Weg immer verpasst hat und zu anderen, weil sie dann einfach HM kloppen wollte aus Frust 

Aber da ich getz hier die Ecke Eilpe/Delstern/Haspe/Breckerfeld und Co genug gesehen habe, wirds ma Zeit für den Westen Hagens


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, das wohl wahr
> 
> Aber ich bin da wenig geduldig, was das angeht, gut, ich bin wohl auch die Einzige, die den Schlossberg hier 3 mal hochgefahren is, zum einen, weil die einen Weg immer verpasst hat und zu anderen, weil sie dann einfach HM kloppen wollte aus Frust
> 
> Aber da ich getz hier die Ecke Eilpe/Delstern/Haspe/Breckerfeld und Co genug gesehen habe, wirds ma Zeit für den Westen Hagens


Ennepetal ist auch schön, sag ich jetzt mal 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ennepetal ist auch schön, sag ich jetzt mal
> 
> Kai




Und wäre noch schöner, wenn wir alles aufzeichnen könnten ne? 

Ich stehe gerade in Preisverhandlungen.

Aber 340 Flocken wird mich das Teil wohl kosten, mal sehen, ob die Bike-Discount-Bude auf den Preis eingeht.


----------



## wozibo (7. Juni 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Ich hab eine nette Hagener Bikerunde per mail bekommen. Ist die Runde schon Jemand gefahren? Sie soll sehr traillastig sein, mit toller Aussicht.
> 
> http://gpsies.de/map.do;jsessionid=80E70E71C58FCC4B91A2C8CD93E172E0?fileId=tvaujjzyinrvoyhk
> 
> ...


Bei dieser Runde ist jemand ziemlich sklavisch den Wanderwegen XR (östlich der Ruhr von Wetter nach Witten), X4 (westlich der Ruhr von Witten nach Wetter) und 'Raute' von Wetter nach Hagen gefolgt. Diese Runde kann man also auch ohne GPS fahren, wenn man den Markierungen der Wanderwege folgt 

Abgesehen davon, ist das eine ganz nette Mischung aus Asphalt, Forstwegen und Trails.


----------



## sonic3105 (7. Juni 2009)

Ja 340 euro  ist schon nen ordentlicher Kurs.

Achja bevor ich es vergesse erstmal guten Morgen. Oh oder Mittag?? 
Naja egal sagen wir einfach schönen Sonntag.


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2009)

*gähn

Mahlzeit!

Ich hab Muskelkater, zumindest merke ich, das ich noch Bauchmuskeln habe (zumindest, wenn ich mein Bauchtraining auf die komische Bauchmuskelmaschine verlege), und Wadenmuskeln auch *wimmer


----------



## sonic3105 (7. Juni 2009)

@Wencke
das liegt wohl an der doch ungewohnten bewegung von anderen Sportarten. zwinker.


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke
> das liegt wohl an der doch ungewohnten bewegung von anderen Sportarten. zwinker.



Na ja, das Rudern merk ich nicht, außer nen wenig inne Knie. Na ja, muss ers wieder vernünftig reinkommen, der Bruch nach Sundern war getz zu lang.


----------



## shaun_baker (7. Juni 2009)

Morgen 
So mal Gestern gerockt bis 6


----------



## sonic3105 (7. Juni 2009)

Oh das ist lang bzw früh.

Ich glaub ich hab in meinem Leben noch nie nen Rudergerät benutzt. Lach


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Oh das ist lang bzw früh.
> 
> Ich glaub ich hab in meinem Leben noch nie nen Rudergerät benutzt. Lach



Doch, macht Spass ansich. Hatte ich vorher auch noch nicht, Jenz brachte mich ansich drauf, als wir mal zusammen beim Training waren...."komm, rudern". Vorher blieb das Teil ansich immer schön unbeachtet stehen.


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juni 2009)

morgen zusammen,

ich bringe für den nächsten stammtisch mal prospekte vom gardasee mit, hätte mal bock ende september für eine woche runter zu fahren, evtl. könnten wir mit mehren runterfahren, habe gerade ein angebot gesehen in einem 2-4per. app. für 7 tage 130 euro. eigene anreise und verpflegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (7. Juni 2009)

Also ich glaub meins ist das nicht, aber das wohl Geschmacksache.
Ansich gehe ich eh nur ins Studio wenn ich ein wenig Gewichte bewegen möchte.

Gardasee stand auch auf meiner Wunschliste, wie und wann hab ich noch nicht wirklich Überlegt, hatte aber eher an nächstes Jahr gedacht zwecks Alpentour.
weiss nicht ob man das dann nicht eher geführt amchen sollte. Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich bringe für den nächsten stammtisch mal prospekte vom gardasee mit, hätte mal bock ende september für eine woche runter zu fahren, evtl. könnten wir mit mehren runterfahren, habe gerade ein angebot gesehen in einem 2-4per. app. für 7 tage 130 euro. eigene anreise und verpflegung.



Am Gardasee war ich vor zwei Jahren, muss man als Radler mal gesehen haben. Was wichtig ist das du eine Unterkunft im Norden (Ria oder noch besser Torble) hast.
Ist für jeden was dabei von Downhill über Freeriede bis zum Uphill.


----------



## sonic3105 (7. Juni 2009)

Ah da haben wir ja schonmal wenn mit erfahrung bezüglich Alpen. 
da können wir dann Uwe erstmal mit unseren Fragen über Fragen löchern wenn es mal soweit ist


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also ich glaub meins ist das nicht, aber das wohl Geschmacksache.
> Ansich gehe ich eh nur ins Studio wenn ich ein wenig Gewichte bewegen möchte.



Na ich denk mal, das das Rudern auch ganz gut fürn Rücken is. Daher bietet es sich an i Rahmen von der Stunde GA da drauf. Oh, da fällt mir ein, ich habs noch nicht in meine TV eingetragen....


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juni 2009)

aus hagen sind es ca. 1000km, 
je nachdem wieviele fahren wollen, könnte man zu viert mit einem auto, und die bikes aufs dach. 
erzähl mal ein wenig uwe über garda, wie lange warst du da, wann, hattet ihr einen guide oder gps was hat es pro person ca. gekostet, maut verpflegung benzin unterkunft futter etc.???


----------



## seppel82 (7. Juni 2009)

moin 
also gardasee wär ich dabei. muss nur möglichst früh bescheid wissen. sonst wird das nix mittem urlaub..


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juni 2009)

hi sebastian,

bringe zum nächsten stammtisch mal prospekte mit, bis dahin werden wir hier uwe ausquetschen, dann wissen wir mehr 

denke mal september wäre ne gute zeit, habe noch 10 tage urlaub, würde aber für ne woche fahren wollen, freitag nacht los und darauf den samstag nach wieder zurück. 

mal schauen was die anderen sagen, sascha ist so gut wie dabei


----------



## sonic3105 (7. Juni 2009)

septmber kann ich bei weitem noch nix zusagen, kommt auf soviel sachen an. Muss dieses jahr noch ein wenig was beruflich amchen praktika usw.
lege mich da noch nicht fest bezüglich urlaub.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juni 2009)

Gardasee klingt super (wird trotzdem nix bei mir).
Leider laufe ich seit heute Morgen ganz leicht verschnupft (Nase zu   ) durch's Land. Im Moment geht es mir allerdings gut.
Habe grad große Politik gemacht und warte jetzt auf den Start der Formel1.
Wie es die Tage mit biken aussieht, bleibt aber dennoch abzuwarten. Sollte da groß was im Anmarsch sein, werde ich dem Rennen in Wetter selbstredend alles unterordnen und mich tourentechnisch bis dahin raushalten...

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> . Sollte da groß was im Anmarsch sein, werde ich dem Rennen in Wetter selbstredend alles unterordnen und mich tourentechnisch bis dahin raushalten...
> 
> Gruß Kai





Wirst sehen, das wird großes Kino dies Jahr


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wirst sehen, das wird großes Kino dies Jahr


Fragt sich für wen? 
Den Sadisten wird's freuen... 

Oder meintest du, dass das Jahr noch viele Erkältungen für mich bereit hält... *dummguck*

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Fragt sich für wen?
> Den Sadisten wird's freuen...
> 
> Kai





jup jetzt gibts den start, aber da klein regen und eine retortenstrecke eines deutschen archtekten wird es seeehhhrrrrrr langweilig. 



p.s. letzter wirst du nicht werden in wetter, dafür werde ich höchst persönlich sorgen


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Fragt sich für wen?
> Den Sadisten wird's freuen...
> 
> Oder meintest du, dass das Jahr noch viele Erkältungen für mich bereit hält... *dummguck*
> ...




Nein, Dein Abschneiden in Wetter Du Nase!

So, meine Bügelwäsche is auch Geschichte. Was nun? *grübel

Aus in internen Kreisen wurde übrigens bekannt, das in diesem Jahr die Trails noch technischer sein sollen als im vorletzten. Das heisst, es wurd noch ne Schüppe drauf gelegt. Also guck, daste Dir nen paar Sauereien was das angeht noch vornimmst


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gardasee klingt super (wird trotzdem nix bei mir).
> 
> Gruß Kai



ferienjob?????


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nein, Dein Abschneiden in Wetter Du Nase!
> 
> So, meine Bügelwäsche is auch Geschichte. Was nun? *grübel
> 
> Aus in internen Kreisen wurde übrigens bekannt, das in diesem Jahr die Trails noch technischer sein sollen als im vorletzten. Das heisst, es wurd noch ne Schüppe drauf gelegt. Also guck, daste Dir nen paar Sauereien was das angeht noch vornimmst



donnerstag wäre ja ne prima tour für dich kai, sofern du gesund bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> und mich tourentechnisch bis dahin raushalten...
> 
> Gruß Kai




Kannst ja gucken....ich werde bis zum Feiertag mehr oder minder nur GA und laufen, aber vielleicht zeigste mit am Feiertag Deine EN-Tour?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ferienjob?????


  Arbeiten um "Uralub" machen zu können oder gar nicht erst arbeiten und keinen Urlaub zu brauchen, das ist hier die Frage.
  Möglich ist ein Ferienjob, keine Frage. Aber mich zieht es nicht sooooo extrem zum Gardasee, um ehrlich zu sein.


apoptygma schrieb:


> Nein, Dein Abschneiden in Wetter Du Nase!
> [...]
> Aus in internen Kreisen wurde übrigens bekannt, das in diesem Jahr die Trails noch technischer sein sollen als im vorletzten. Das heisst, es wurd noch ne Schüppe drauf gelegt. Also guck, daste Dir nen paar Sauereien was das angeht noch vornimmst


Ach so 

 Ich sehe ja dann, wie es ist, sach ich jetzt mal. Wenn es nicht geht, dann geht es halt nicht. Von meiner Seite aus habe ich in Wetter eh keine Chance, ein gutes Ergebnis zu erreichen, von daher ist es mir ziemlich egal, ob die Trails jetzt steinig 89° nach unten verlaufen oder wurzlig 91°. Ich sach ma, nimmt sich nicht viel.


eminem7905 schrieb:


> donnerstag wäre ja ne prima tour für dich kai, sofern du gesund bist


Schaun mer mal. Trockenheit ist an diesem Tag allerdings absolute Pflicht. Derzeit würde ich aber sagen, eher nicht.


apoptygma schrieb:


> Kannst ja gucken....ich werde bis zum Feiertag mehr oder minder nur GA und laufen, aber vielleicht zeigste mit am Feiertag Deine EN-Tour?


Ja, ich guck mal, sehe ich ja dann 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, ich guck mal, sehe ich ja dann
> 
> Kai




Ich mach nen Sonnentanz *lach

Dann können wir schomma nen bissken wegen Duisburg quatchen und ich will den Schotter-Uphill nochma rauf  (nein, ich gebe da nicht auf, 1 Jahr nachdenken drüber reicht)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich mach nen Sonnentanz *lach
> 
> Dann können wir schomma nen bissken wegen Duisburg quatchen und ich will den Schotter-Uphill nochma rauf  (nein, ich gebe da nicht auf, 1 Jahr nachdenken drüber reicht)


Dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen ansich 

Das können wir natürlich machen.
Der Schotter-Uphill ist bei der eigentlich geplanten Tour gar nicht dabei, lässt sich aber mit einer kleinen Schleife problemlos einbauen. 

Würde mich freuen 
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen ansich
> 
> Das können wir natürlich machen.
> Der Schotter-Uphill ist bei der eigentlich geplanten Tour gar nicht dabei, lässt sich aber mit einer kleinen Schleife problemlos einbauen.
> ...



Gucken, vielleicht bekommen wir Jenz und Fabian noch mit ins Boot, um die ausgefallene Tour heute nachzuholen  Voraussetzung natürlich einigermaßen vernünftiges Wetter.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gucken, vielleicht bekommen wir Jenz und Fabian noch mit ins Boot, um die ausgefallene Tour heute nachzuholen


Das wäre natürlich was. Aber läuft ja nicht weg 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. Juni 2009)

Thema Gardasee!
Es sind so ca. 1000km
war in 9 Stunden da. Bin über München und Österreich gefahren (mit Pickerl).
Zurück über die Schweiz da da mein Vater wohnt.
Zum See selbst sollte man in den Norden denn nur da sind die Berge im Süden ist alles flach. Ich war mit meinem Weibchen da im 4 Sterne Hotel was aber nicht dringend Pflicht sein sollte.
Der Norden ist ein Bikerparadies und alles auch auf Mountainbiker und Surfer ausgerichtet.


----------



## Mareskan (7. Juni 2009)

Sodele, die Mendener sind von ihrer Sonntäglichen Bikerunde zurück. Und das Wetter hat sich von ihrer tollen Seite gezeigt, sprich kein Regen.

- 36,35km Strecke
- 2h 19min reine Fahrtzeit
- 897 hm

Wir sehen uns am Donnerstag!


Grüße

P.S. Was Gardasee und Alpencross angeht. Ich hab 2 Alpencross hinter mir und Gardasee ist einfach nur geil!! Im nächsten Jahr möchte ich nochmal rüber. Bester Anbier ist m.E. Alps Tours. super Service, die Guides sind echt klasse, die Unterkünfte und vor allem das Essen erste Sahne. Es nutzt keinem was wenn er bei einem Cross bei dem einen Anbieter 100 Euro spart und man bekommt zum Pennen eine Schutzhütte und wenn einem der Magen in der Kniekehle hängt nur ein bischen Müsli.

http://www.alpsbiketours.de/frameset.php


----------



## sonic3105 (7. Juni 2009)

Freut mich das ihr vorbei kommt.

werde mich sicher die Tage bei euch mal weider anschliessen.
Wäre heute auch schon gern dabei gewesen aber leider geht es noch immer nicht.


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns am Donnerstag!
> 
> 
> Grüße



Wir uns nicht, aber Euch ne gute Anreise und viel Spass 

P.S.
Ich denk mal, das ich mit Sascha ma mit nach Menden komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wir uns nicht, aber Euch ne gute Anreise und viel Spass



bist aber trotzdem herzlich willkommen.



sonic3105 schrieb:


> Freut mich das ihr vorbei kommt.
> 
> werde mich sicher die Tage bei euch mal weider anschliessen.
> Wäre heute auch schon gern dabei gewesen aber leider geht es noch immer nicht.



sag dann bescheid.


----------



## shaun_baker (7. Juni 2009)

So ich bin auch mal wieder unter den Lebenden. Ich bin einfach zu alt dafür um ne Nacht zum Tag zu machen. Aber schon mal wieder nen nettes Gefühl aus nem Laden geworfen zuwerden wenn das Licht angeht. Ups Kreuz muss ich noch machen.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmgLrKWafZg"]YouTube - ATB - What About Us[/ame]


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2009)

Schonmal zur Einstimmung auf heute Abend 23:00 rum auf MTV Rock am Ring

*freu
*sabber
*mit das Schärfste, was an Männer inner Musikwelt rumrennt


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPD6YiBFG1Q&feature=related"]YouTube - Limp bizkit - take a look around[/ame]


----------



## Dark2308 (7. Juni 2009)

vor einigen wochen wurde mal drüber geschrieben den ruhrradweg  bis zur mündung zufahren
ist das noch aktuell ??????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juni 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> vor einigen wochen wurde mal drüber geschrieben den ruhrradweg  bis zur mündung zufahren
> ist das noch aktuell ??????


Mündung = Duisburg?
Wenn ja, dann sind zumindest bei mir die Pläne noch in der Schublade. Nach Duisburg fahren, eine Runde durch den Landschaftspark drehen *lach und wieder zurück. Also ich würde das an einem sonnigen Tag mal gerne noch mal machen, auch wenn ich eine solche Tour bislang noch nicht gemacht habe...
Vielleicht ja auch gerade deswegen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## shaun_baker (7. Juni 2009)

hört sich interessant an mit der tour an der ruhr vorallem der landschaftpark nord lohnt sich optisch mal echt. auf kohle und stahl halt geboren.  
würde gern mit fahren wenn das in die tat umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juni 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> hört sich interessant an mit der tour an der ruhr vorallem der landschaftpark nord lohnt sich optisch mal echt. auf kohle und stahl halt geboren.
> würde gern mit fahren wenn das in die tat umgesetzt wird.


Die Runde im LaPaDu war eigentlich mehr ein Scherz. Kann man ja dann sehen, ob es zustande kommt. Aber ich denke ansich, dass die 200km total ausreichen. Ob man da noch eine Runde im LaPaDu drehen muss, weiß ich nicht  Außerdem fahre ich da dieses Jahr noch genug Runden, denke ich 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mündung = Duisburg?
> Wenn ja, dann sind zumindest bei mir die Pläne noch in der Schublade. Nach Duisburg fahren, eine Runde durch den Landschaftspark drehen *lach und wieder zurück. Also ich würde das an einem sonnigen Tag mal gerne noch mal machen, auch wenn ich eine solche Tour bislang noch nicht gemacht habe...
> Vielleicht ja auch gerade deswegen
> 
> Gruß Kai



weswegen????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> weswegen????


Deswegen!
Die Frage ist die halbe Antwort. Nächster Versuch...

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (7. Juni 2009)

sagt doch nur des der optisch reizvoll ist 
ich wollt dem nächst mal von bochum aus zur zeche zollverein in essen, wenn man schon kulturhauptstadt 2010 ist und nen weltkulturerbe in der nähe hat muss man das auch gesehen haben. ach ja die längeste rolltreppe deutschlands nicht zuvergessen 
das essen im casino spar ich mir ist für meine verhälnisse zu günstig 

wer will hier der link zur speisekarte 
http://www.casino-zollverein.de/de/speisekarte/index.php?id=1


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> sagt doch nur des der optisch reizvoll ist
> ich wollt dem nächst mal von bochum aus zur zeche zollverein in essen, wenn man schon kulturhauptstadt 2010 ist und nen weltkulturerbe in der nähe hat muss man das auch gesehen haben. das essen im casino spar ich mir ist für meine verhälnisse zu günstig
> 
> wer will hier der link zur speisekarte
> http://www.casino-zollverein.de/de/speisekarte/index.php?id=1




Kai und ich werden noch genug im Landschaftspark Runden drehen, bis sie uns zu den Ohren rauskommen


----------



## Mareskan (7. Juni 2009)

Wir sind im Oktober den Ruhrtalweg von Winterberg nach Duisburg nonstop gefahren. Es war eine ziemliche Bolzerei, zumal es nach knapp der Hälfte anfing zu regnen und fieser Gegenwind mächtg an den Kräften gezehrt hat. Wir sind um 7:00 in Winterberg los und waren kurz nach 22:00 und 233km in den Beinen in Duisburg.


----------



## nope 75 (7. Juni 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Wir sind im Oktober den Ruhrtalweg von Winterberg nach Duisburg nonstop gefahren. Es war eine ziemliche Bolzerei, zumal es nach knapp der Hälfte anfing zu regnen und fieser Gegenwind mächtg an den Kräften gezehrt hat. Wir sind um 7:00 in Winterberg los und waren kurz nach 22:00 und 233km in den Beinen in Duisburg.


Respect


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2009)

nope 75 schrieb:


> Respect



Allerdings 


Hi Ralf......alles klar?

I hope so


----------



## nope 75 (7. Juni 2009)

Ich bin letztes Jahr von Recklinghausen ( Suderwich )- Opel Werk Bochum-Kemnader See-Ruhrtalradweg Richtung Duisburg und von Duisburg am Rein-Herne-Kanal wieder zurück nach RE gefahren. Waren so 150 km.

Gruß nope75


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nope 75 (7. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Allerdings
> 
> 
> Hi Ralf......alles klar?
> ...



Alles bestens Danke.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juni 2009)

Und was machst du nächste Woche Sonntag? 
Aber mal im Ernst:
Wie sieht es denn aus mit so einer Runde? Also ich hätte da schon mal Interesse dran. Solange es nicht groß berghoch geht, sollte die 200km-Marke doch zu machen sein, oder? Und bei Sonne satt sollte die Runde doch gut zu machen sein, oder nicht?

Also würde mich freuen 
Gruß Kai


----------



## nope 75 (7. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und was machst du nächste Woche Sonntag?
> Aber mal im Ernst:
> Wie sieht es denn aus mit so einer Runde? Also ich hätte da schon mal Interesse dran. Solange es nicht groß berghoch geht, sollte die 200km-Marke doch zu machen sein, oder? Und bei Sonne satt sollte die Runde doch gut zu machen sein, oder nicht?
> 
> ...



Wer, ich?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juni 2009)

Auch ja. War aber mehr so in die Runde gefragt 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und was machst du nächste Woche Sonntag?
> Aber mal im Ernst:
> Wie sieht es denn aus mit so einer Runde? Also ich hätte da schon mal Interesse dran. Solange es nicht groß berghoch geht, sollte die 200km-Marke doch zu machen sein, oder? Und bei Sonne satt sollte die Runde doch gut zu machen sein, oder nicht?
> 
> ...



Jo, am besten mit meinem neuen Sattel  Ich weiss es aber noch nicht, denn ich bin Samstag mutmaßlich auf dem Schultreffen in der Stadthalle, is aber noch nicht ganz raus. Mal sehen.

So, nu aber Limp Bizkit weiter abfeier!!!!!


----------



## Mareskan (7. Juni 2009)

Ich weiss nicht ob ihr diese Route schon kennt aber sie scheint auch sehr interessant zu sein. Diese Route geht weiter bis Brilon, dann kommen glaub nochmal 1500hm - 2000hm hinzu.

[schnipp]
Ruhrpott-Cross: Zwei Tage Trails und Kultur satt!
Mit dem Mountainbike durchs Ruhrgebiet  das mag für Außenstehende merkwürdig klingen, ist aber tatsächlich ein Riesen-Erlebnis! Denn die rund 130 Kilometer lange Route des Ruhrpott-Cross vom Wedaustadion in Duisburg zum Westfalenstadion in Dortmund hat sich in den vergangenen Jahren zum regelrechten Kult entwickelt.

Führt die Strecke doch durch eine der interessantesten Regionen Deutschlands, an zahlreichen Industriekultur-Denkmälern und historischen Bauten vorbei  und bietet Mountainbiken pur aufgrund der vielen Kilometer attraktiver Singletrails. Das Ruhrgebiet ist zwar dicht besiedelt, doch nördlich und südlich der Ruhr winden sich unzählige schmale Pfade durch Wiesen und Wälder.
Bike-Spaß pur wird somit geboten, allerdings sind die 130 Kilometer nicht ganz ohne: Rund 3000 Höhenmeter gilt es an diesem Wochenende zu bewältigen, und die vielen kleinen, aber mitunter giftigen Anstiege sollten auch erfahrene Alpencrosser nicht unterschätzen. Entwickelt wurde die Route von Thomas Schlecking, Ex-stellvertr. Chefredakteur des Magazins Mountain BIKE. Er stellte die Tour bereits im April 2004 in Mountain BIKE vor und führt an diesem Wochenende die Teilnehmer über die verschlungenen Trails des Ruhrgebiets und zu sehenswerten Kulturdenkmälern wie Schloss Landsberg bei Essen, der Henrichshütte in Hattingen oder der Ruine Hardenstein bei Witten.

Zur Strecke:

Los gehts am ersten Tag am Wedaustadion in Duisburg, dem Heimspielort des Zweitligisten MSV Duisburg. Nach einer Einrollphase durch den Duisburger Stadtwald warten bald die ersten anspruchsvolleren Trails zwischen Essen-Kettwig und Essen-Werden. Dort geht es zum ersten Mal über die Ruhr und an der Villa Hügel vorbei durch den Essener Stadtwald oberhalb des schönen Baldeneysees. Hinter Essen führt die Route dann auf etlichen Trails weiter bis Hattingen, das mit seiner beschaulichen Altstadt im bergischen Fachwerk-Stil lockt. Hier heißt es Kräfte auftanken für den zweiten Tag.

Etappe zwei beginnt mit einem kurzen Abstecher zur Henrichshütte in Hattingen, einem stillgelegten ehemaligen Stahlwerk. Oberhalb der Ruhr führt die Route zur Burg Blankenstein und dann südlich von Witten in ein Gebiet, in dem die Anfänge des Ruhrbergbaus liegen. Nach einem Zwischenstopp an der Zeche Nachtigall bei Witten wird die Ruhr zum letzten Mal überquert und es geht weiter auf den Harkortberg oberhalb von Wetter, Schauplatz der Mountainbike-DM 2007. Nach der Fahrt durch den Dortmunder Süden und etliche versteckte Singletrails endet die Tour direkt vor den Stadiontoren von Borussia Dortmund. Hier kann man die Tour bei einem Sportgetränk und einem Imbiss stilgerecht ausklingen lassen.

Eckdaten:

Gesamtlänge der Tour: ca. 130 km
Höhenmeter gesamt: rd. 3000 Hm

1. Etappe: Duisburg  Hattingen (ca. 65 km, rd. 1550 Hm)
2. Etappe: Hattingen  Dortmund (ca. 65 km, rd. 1400 Hm) 

[schnipp]

Es gibt auch einen gps track zum downloaden.

Grüße


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Jo, am besten mit meinem neuen Sattel  Ich weiss es aber noch nicht, denn ich bin Samstag mutmaßlich auf dem Schultreffen in der Stadthalle, is aber noch nicht ganz raus. Mal sehen.
> 
> So, nu aber Limp Bizkit weiter abfeier!!!!!


Dann kann der neue Sattel direkt zeigen, was er kann 
Na ja, erstmal abwarten. Im Moment fühle ich mich eher nicht fähig, solche Distanzen zu fahren. Aber dabei wäre ich trotzdem, wenn es die Tage so weit wäre. Mit euch an meiner Seite werde ich das schon hinkriegen. 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Eckdaten:
> 
> Gesamtlänge der Tour: ca. 130 km
> Höhenmeter gesamt: rd. 3000 Hm
> ...




DAS klingt mal sehr geil!!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> DAS klingt mal sehr geil!!!!!


Das finde ich auch.
Ist die schon mal jemand gefahren? Uwe?! 
Geht das auch an einem Tag? Oder ist das nur Helden vorbehalten? Also, für einen Tag ein ziemlich hartes Programm, aber ansich...
Aber auch für 2 Tage sicher keine schlechte Idee, man muss ja auch nicht immer gleich so übertreiben... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juni 2009)

Boah getz hab ich echt Pipi inne Augen!

"Behind blue eyes" stehend mitten inner Menschenmenge vom Platz. 



Wie geil war das denn?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (8. Juni 2009)

also ich glaub 200 km sind mir noch nen klitzekleinens bisschen zu viel. 
is mein bike auch nicht unbedingt passend mit dem dämpfer....
aber wers schafft 

schönen gruss an canyon bei der gelegenheit


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juni 2009)

Ob ich morgen ma schwer ausm Bett komm....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> is mein bike auch nicht unbedingt passend mit dem dämpfer....


So habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen.
Aber Danke, dass du mir eine Ausrede besorgt hast 

Kai


----------



## seppel82 (8. Juni 2009)

ernsthaft. fahr doch nur mit minimalen druck. is geil im gelände, aber auf der strasse halt ordentlich am wippen...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. Juni 2009)

@Kai
zur Ruhrquelle



Und zum Ruhrcross (so heist die zwei Tages Tour) bin ich die schon teilweiste gefahren und würde ich, hier zur Zeit, keinem in einem Tag zumuten.


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juni 2009)

So, Neues zum Termin Duisburg-Besprechung:

Nach Rücksprache und Überlegung mit Steffen haben wir uns auf einen Mittwoch (da Jenz da nicht arbeiten muss, Thomas in Dortmund unimässig weilt und es für Steffen besser passt) besprochen.

Vorschlag: Der 24.06. oder 01.07. 

Uhrzeit: ca. 19:00 Uhr

Lokalität: Gucken wir mal.

Soviel schomma dazu!


----------



## shaun_baker (8. Juni 2009)

das mit der 2 tages tour hab ich auch schon mal im netz gelesen. mich stört dabei das ziel in der verbotenen stadt 
wenn würd ich so ne tour nur bei leicht bedecktem himmel machen, hitzschlag usw ist ja auch nen risiko. 
@ ralf hallo herr nachbar wie lange hast für die strecke damals gebraucht????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ernsthaft. fahr doch nur mit minimalen druck. is geil im gelände, aber auf der strasse halt ordentlich am wippen...


Ja, glaube ich dir gerne.
Wenn ich allerdings so anfange, dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> zur Ruhrquelle
> [*Bild entfernt*]
> Und zum Ruhrcross (so heist die zwei Tages Tour) bin ich die schon teilweiste gefahren und würde ich, hier zur Zeit, keinem in einem Tag zumuten.


Danke schön für die Grafik 

Von dem Ruhrcross habe ich auch nicht für morgen gesprochen, sondern als Fernziel für irgendwann mal. Als Vorbereitung auf eine Marathonlangdistanz etwa. Ich selbst brauche derzeit nicht über eine solche Tour nachdenken- zumindest nicht an einem Tag. Das ist mir klar. Ich will ja nach der Tour wenigstens noch zucken können 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Der 24.06. oder 01.07.
> Uhrzeit: ca. 19:00 Uhr
> Lokalität: Gucken wir mal.


Hört sich gut an. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juni 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> das mit der 2 tages tour hab ich auch schon mal im netz gelesen. mich stört dabei das ziel in der verbotenen stadt
> wenn würd ich so ne tour nur bei leicht bedecktem himmel machen, hitzschlag usw ist ja auch nen risiko.
> @ ralf hallo herr nachbar wie lange hast für die strecke damals gebraucht????




Wat? Hitzschlag? Bei 20-25 Grad oder so????  Eher bekommen wir im Winter Frostbeulen, denn da wurden auch Touren bei weit unter 0 Grad gemacht

Also ich glaub, eher fallen uns die Beine ab. Nee, schönes Wetter sollte schon sein find ich. Einigermaßen warm, nicht zuviel, Sonne....zum einen bekommt Wencki dann wieder nen bissken mehr Farbe und zum anderen isses einfach schöner, wenn die Sonne da si, bevor ich in sonner Suppe fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (8. Juni 2009)

klar sollt sonne da sein  aber bei um die 30 grad hab ich kein bock zu radeln da brauch ich nen tanklastzug wasser hinter mir


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. Juni 2009)

Für den Ruhrcross ist ein GPS nicht schlecht.

@Kai
Ruhrcross an einem Tag. Ich bin dabei!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> @Kai
> Ruhrcross an einem Tag. Ich bin dabei!!


Jo, warum nicht?
Aber wie gesagt, ich will nach diesem Tag noch zucken können, ne 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Für den Ruhrcross ist ein GPS nicht schlecht.
> 
> @Kai
> Ruhrcross an einem Tag. Ich bin dabei!!



Ich nicht, aber ich bin im Begriff, mir nen 705er Garmin zuzulegen.


----------



## sonic3105 (8. Juni 2009)

Guten Tach auch, den Ruhr Cross über 2 tage hatte ich übrigens auch schonmal angesprochen.
und zwar zu der Zeit wo wir über den Fahrtechnik Kurs gesprochen hatten.
Lach, ja ja so hört ihr mir zu.
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Ich wäre jedenfalls bei beiden anliegen dabei ob es nun der Ruhr -Cross wird oder halt der Ruhrrad- weg.
Die geschichte mit dem Ruhrcross kann man übrigens auch geführt fahren, dann brauch man sich das strecken gesuche nicht antun, und um Unterkünfte kümmern etc.

Ja, ob es diese Woche für mich aufs Rad geht wage ich zu bezweifeln, Ab heute Antibiotikum.


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja, ob es diese Woche für mich aufs Rad geht wage ich zu bezweifeln, Ab heute Antibiotikum.




Wie vorhin schon gesagt....besser getz ein Mal durchziehen und auskurieren, als ggf. bakterienmässig weiter auszubrüten.

Wat ein bekloppter Tag hier heute....nervt Wencki wohl das Motto. Gut, das nimmer so lange is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (8. Juni 2009)

ist garnicht besser????

tja, dann wird für dich wohl donnerstag nichts.
werde heute abend allen bescheidgeben.

gute besserung. wenn du langeweile hast, dann kann ich dir mein auto vorbeibringen  da wären nooch ein paar sachen zu machen?? 

ansonsten gute besserung


----------



## sonic3105 (8. Juni 2009)

ja hab mich auch dazu entschlossen, bin schon dabei JAmmer


----------



## nope 75 (8. Juni 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> @ ralf hallo herr nachbar wie lange hast für die strecke damals gebraucht????



So genau weiss ich das nicht mehr, aber irgendwas um 7 Stunden reine Fahrzeit. Bin halt am 23. Oktober so um 8 Uhr los, wahr ein herrlicher Tag.
Morgens bei 5° Grad gestartet und es ging glaube ich bis fast 20° Grad hoch.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juni 2009)

Hach, wie nett!

Schaute doch grad der Kai hier bei mir auffer Arbeit vorbei 

Schonmal klitzekleine Duisburg-Vorbesprechung gehabt *lach und er ne kleine Pause nach.....???76??? km zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf der Uhr *Fleismaus*

So, halbe Stunde is Sabbat hier. Faxen dick.


----------



## sonic3105 (8. Juni 2009)

ach ja Radfahren, wie schön.........
ich will auch, verdammte ******** mit dem Hals. GRML


----------



## sonic3105 (8. Juni 2009)

Achja ich kündige es schonmal an  das ich nun definitiv nicht weiss ob ich Donnerstag mitfahre. Der grund dafür siehe Post weiter oben.
aber absagen brauchst deswegen doch nicht, eventuell werde ich noch gesund und schliesse mich an ansonsten sind ja auch genug andere dabei.

Dein Auto??
Dasmachst du mal schön selber gegen Hilfe spricht nix aber alleine TZTZTZTZ


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Achja ich kündige es schonmal an  das ich nun definitiv nicht weiss ob ich Donnerstag mitfahre. Der grund dafür siehe Post weiter oben.



Kannst ja mit ne Runde langsam laufen mitkommen (also du gehst zu Fuss ich laufe nebeher, schneller bin ich nicht ) denn Donnerstags solls eh sehr wechselhaft werden mippem Wetter.

Wie gesagt, besser jetzt auskurieren und dann für Nordenau in 1-2 Wochen ins Training (die Zeit reicht locker) als dat getz zu verschleppen.

Kopf hoch Sweety!


----------



## sonic3105 (8. Juni 2009)

ja das stimmt schon, hab nur in den 2 wochen pause locker 400-500 trainingskilometer verloren.
naja was solls es ist nicht zu ändern.

Überlege gerade ernsthaft mir fürs nächste jahr die Nrw Marathon trophy vorzunehmen und zusätzlich Wetter zufahren.

Drei Rennen dieser Trophy haben wir bzw. ich ja dann dieses Jahr eh schon gefahren.


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Überlege gerade ernsthaft mir fürs nächste jahr die Nrw Marathon trophy vorzunehmen und zusätzlich Wetter zufahren.
> 
> Drei Rennen dieser Trophy haben wir bzw. ich ja dann dieses Jahr eh schon gefahren.



Ich entscheide das für mich nach dem Winter recht spontan. Je nachdem, wie ich nachem Winter ausm Training bin. Sollten wir soviel Sonne bekommen wie in diesem Winter, schaut das ja schomma gut aus für viele km draussen. Ich grübel noch darüber nach, bei den Kurzdistanzen zu bleiben und die Trophy mehr oder minder komplett zu fahren, oder kopfmässig umzudenken, um mich im nächsten Jahr dann eher mal an die Mitteldistanzen zu machen, also 1-2 Kurz- und nen Mitteldistanzmnarathon zu fahren. Weil langfristig sehe ich mich eher auf den längeren Distanzen (oder anders gesagt, würde ich gern dahin)


----------



## sonic3105 (8. Juni 2009)

Also grob sehe ich mich nächstes jahr noch bei den kurzdistanzen aber abwarten wie das training so verläuft. eventuell sehe ich das anders wenn es soweit ist.
muss man sich eiegntlich dann für eine distanz entscheiden oder kann ich das bei verschidenn rennen dann frei wählen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2009)

Halloooo...
Was ein wettertechnisch feiner Tag heute 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Hach, wie nett!
> Schaute doch grad der Kai hier bei mir auffer Arbeit vorbei
> Schonmal klitzekleine Duisburg-Vorbesprechung gehabt *lach und er ne kleine Pause nach.....???76??? km zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf der Uhr *Fleismaus*
> So, halbe Stunde is Sabbat hier. Faxen dick.


Übern Wengeberg, rauf nach Rüggeberg, kam mir dann auf dem Weg zum Hagener Hbf die großartige Idee, dass ich Wencke ja eigentlich auch mal eben kurz vom Arbeiten abhalten kann 
Fix noch eben eine kleine Pause, kurz eine SMS geschickt und los.
Dusiburg ist soweit besprochen, das Rennen kann kommen 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Nee, es waren in Hagen 67km, jetzt sind es 86km in 3:39h. Es geht also doch noch über längere Distanzen.


----------



## seppel82 (8. Juni 2009)

ich gründe ne partei und ändere die zeitrechnung. erstmal kommt diese sommer/winterkacke wech. und die wochenenden sind auch zu kurz. mindestens 3 tage solltens sein. dann noch nen paar lifte (auf und ab) hier und da....
und wo ich einmal dabei bin zeig ich der EU den dicken finger und führ die DM wieder ein !!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ich gründe ne partei und ändere die zeitrechnung. erstmal kommt diese sommer/winterkacke wech. und die wochenenden sind auch zu kurz. mindestens 3 tage solltens sein. dann noch nen paar lifte (auf und ab) hier und da....
> und wo ich einmal dabei bin zeig ich der EU den dicken finger und führ die DM wieder ein !!


Wen hast du denn getroffen?

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juni 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ich gründe ne partei und ändere die zeitrechnung. erstmal kommt diese sommer/winterkacke wech. und die wochenenden sind auch zu kurz. mindestens 3 tage solltens sein. dann noch nen paar lifte (auf und ab) hier und da....
> und wo ich einmal dabei bin zeig ich der EU den dicken finger und führ die DM wieder ein !!



Du hattest einen prima Wochenanfang wie ich lese


----------



## sonic3105 (8. Juni 2009)

Also wenn ich hier de Kaiser wäre dann .........................
Super Sebastian.


----------



## seppel82 (8. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du hattest einen prima Wochenanfang wie ich lese


 
morgens fings mit ner bekloppten kaffeemaschine an. kurz darauf hatte ich ziemlich theater mit nem kunden und durft mir anschliessend noch nen anschiss vom cheffchen abholen (definitiv nicht in zimmerlautstärke).
überstunden gabs gratis oben drauf und ne gute freundin geht mir momentan derbe aufn keks !
anonsten alles bestens....
zumindest arbeite ich dran


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juni 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> morgens fings mit ner bekloppten kaffeemaschine an. kurz darauf hatte ich ziemlich theater mit nem kunden und durft mir anschliessend noch nen anschiss vom cheffchen abholen (definitiv nicht in zimmerlautstärke).
> überstunden gabs gratis oben drauf und ne gute freundin geht mir momentan derbe aufn keks !
> anonsten alles bestens....
> zumindest arbeite ich dran




Alles wird gut


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Juni 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> zumindest arbeite ich dran


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Juni 2009)

so tour für donnerstag ist online, wenns möglich bitte unter last minute biking sich eintragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (8. Juni 2009)

So! Done!

Ich bin schwanger, Entbindung is in ca. 4-7 Tagen.

Es wird ein Edge 705.


----------



## sonic3105 (8. Juni 2009)

ja Glückwunsch,
aber wer istd er Vater.
wer zahlt den unterhalt und Überhaupt.....
hoffentlich geht bei der geburt alles gut nicht das es zum kaiserschnitt und eventuellen komplikationen kommt.


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Juni 2009)

PDA PDA PDA!!!!!!!!


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ja Glückwunsch,
> aber wer istd er Vater.



DAS möchtest Du nicht wissen 



sonic3105 schrieb:


> wer zahlt den unterhalt und Überhaupt.....
> hoffentlich geht bei der geburt alles gut nicht das es zum kaiserschnitt und eventuellen komplikationen kommt.



Nein, ich bin doch nen gesundes, robustes Mädchen, ich habe auch meinen Erstgeborenen in 3 Std. 21 ohne Pille Palle und Schmerzmittel auf die Welt gebracht


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juni 2009)

@Duisburger.

Es wird der 24.6., 19 Uhr, Location schwanke ich grad noch nen bisschen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Duisburger.
> Es wird der 24.6., 19 Uhr, Location schwanke ich grad noch nen bisschen


Ja, ich bin dabei 
*notier

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (8. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin dabei
> *notier
> 
> Gruß Kai



Dann kannst Du Dich mit Steffen auch nen bissken auf Wetter einstimmen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du Dich mit Steffen auch nen bissken auf Wetter einstimmen


Survivaltipps, ja? Kann ich gut gebrauchen 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Survivaltipps, ja? Kann ich gut gebrauchen
> 
> Kai



Du kennt doch Steffen. Außer ein "Quäl Dich Du Sau" kommt doch da nix


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du kennt doch Steffen. Außer ein "Quäl Dich Du Sau" kommt doch da nix


Ich häng mich einfach an sein Hinterrad und dann fahren wir gemeinsam- zum Start 
Na ja, bin ja schon groß. Und dass ich nicht fahren kann, habe ich ja nun mehr als einmal gezeigt. Was soll also noch schief gehen? 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Na ja, bin ja schon groß. Und dass ich nicht fahren kann, habe ich ja nun mehr als einmal gezeigt. Was soll also noch schief gehen?
> 
> Kai



Es ist auch davon auszugehen, das Steffen sehr früh da ist und weit vorn Aufstellung nimmt, da er wohl direkt die ersten km fix raus will. Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wo er dies Jahr landet. Vor 2 Jahren hat er sich da ja das Schienbein aufgeschlitzt.


----------



## Mareskan (8. Juni 2009)

Ist jemand von euch am Samstag/Sonntag in Willingen beim Bikefestival? Vielleicht kann man sich ja dort treffen wie in Winterberg.


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juni 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch am Samstag/Sonntag in Willingen beim Bikefestival? Vielleicht kann man sich ja dort treffen wie in Winterberg.



Also ich nicht. Aber viel Spass dort.

@Kai
Da isser noch ne 2:42 gefahren und danach wohl mit 30 Stichen genäht worden  oder so, genau weiss ich das nimmer


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Es ist auch davon auszugehen, das Steffen sehr früh da ist und weit vorn Aufstellung nimmt, da er wohl direkt die ersten km fix raus will. Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wo er dies Jahr landet. Vor 2 Jahren hat er sich da ja das Schienbein aufgeschlitzt.


Wo ich mich aufstelle, kann ich derzeit noch gar nicht sagen. Ansich keine schlechte Idee, dem zu erwartenden großen Gedränge am Start aus dem Weg gehen zu wollen, aber wenn ich dann da alle aufhalte, ist das ja auch irgendwie nicht der Sinn der Sache. Muss mal sehen wie ich das hinkriege. Früh da zu sein, hat den Vorteil, dass man sich aussuchen kann, wo man stehen möchte.
Mal sehen welche Körperteile ich dieses Jahr auf der Strecke so lasse.... 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Alles, nur bitte kein Regen... *hoff


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch am Samstag/Sonntag in Willingen beim Bikefestival? Vielleicht kann man sich ja dort treffen wie in Winterberg.


Also ich würde, aber ich denke, das gibt nix. Bin also leider nicht dabei.


apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Da isser noch ne 2:42 gefahren und danach wohl mit 30 Stichen genäht worden  oder so, genau weiss ich das nimmer



Na wenigstens hat er sich beeilt, schnell medizinisch versorgt zu werden 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juni 2009)

@Kai

Wenn ich mir die Wetterprognosen für Donnerstag ansehe *grusel

Ich würde sagen, wenn wir EN unsicher machen wollen am Donnerstag (vielleicht kommt mein Garmin ja schneller als ich denk, obwohl....wird arg knapp bis morgen ) dann entscheiden wir das spontan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juni 2009)

GUten Morgen 


apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Wetterprognosen für Donnerstag ansehe *grusel
> 
> Ich würde sagen, wenn wir EN unsicher machen wollen am Donnerstag (vielleicht kommt mein Garmin ja schneller als ich denk, obwohl....wird arg knapp bis morgen ) dann entscheiden wir das spontan.


Also ich habe die Woche (heute -Fr.) biketechnisch schon abgeschrieben. Allerdings hoffe ich derzeit noch auf eine Änderung fürs WE. So könnte es lt. wetter.com Sa./So. (bis abends, meine ich) trocken bleiben.
So könnte man ja dann evtl. am So. eine Runde hier fahren. Inwieweit man dann im Gelände fahren kann, ohne bis zur Nabe im Dreck zu versinken, kann ich derzeit natürlich noch nicht sagen. Eine spontane Entscheidung klingt gut. Schauen wir also mal.

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juni 2009)

Nee es soll wohl in einer Tour regnen 

Gucken wir halt ma. Heute muss ich ma schauen, das ich zumindest ins Studio komme, wenns zum Laufen nícht reicht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee es soll wohl in einer Tour regnen
> 
> Gucken wir halt ma. Heute muss ich ma schauen, das ich zumindest ins Studio komme, wenns zum Laufen nícht reicht.


Ach, schauen wir einfach mal 
Viel planen kann man derzeit wohl eh nicht 

Ich komme gerade von einer kleinen Wengeberg-Runde wieder und bin von oben bis unten- trocken! 
Als ich die Haustür habe zu fallen lassen, finge es an, mittlerweile regnet es hier in Strömen...

Gruß Kai
Daten:
Tageskilometer: 30,57
Fahrzeit in Stunden: 01:08:51
Durchschnitt in km/h: 26,65
Bei einem 23er Schnitt wäre ich von oben bis unten nass geworden


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Juni 2009)

es ist echt shice, überall so kleine schauerwolken, man hat entweder glück oder pech, mal schauen wie es heute abend wird, soll aber stärker regnen. 

http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/h.aspx?j=-3&srt=loop1stunde&regio=ess&c=1


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juni 2009)

Guten Tag zusammen, 
ja das Wetter ist nicht wirklich toll obwohl bei uns bleibt es bisher recht trocken.einmal kurz paar tröpfchen aber mehr nicht.

@kai
Schöne Werte, Asphalt oder Wald??
Hast ja glück gehabt das es trocken geblieben ist.



Wie sieht es eigentlich nun am We aus??? Keiner bock nach Willingen??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> Schöne Werte, Asphalt oder Wald??
> Hast ja glück gehabt das es trocken geblieben ist.
> Wie sieht es eigentlich nun am We aus??? Keiner bock nach Willingen??


Mit klitzekleinen Ausnahmen Asphalt.
Ja, Glück habe ich gehabt, das kannste laut sagen.

Nun ja, nach Willingen würde ich schon gerne.
Aber irgendwie auch nicht. Wenn es trocken ist, will ich hier fahren und wenn es regnet, will ich nicht in Willingen rumstehen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nun ja, nach Willingen würde ich schon gerne.
> Aber irgendwie auch nicht. Wenn es trocken ist, will ich hier fahren und wenn es regnet, will ich nicht in Willingen rumstehen
> 
> Gruß Kai



also ja oder wie???

wie gesagt samstag kann ich nicht, und sonntag mal schauen wie es mir gehen wird, dort wird wieder der votec stand sein, evtl. mal ein votec probefahren, hmmmmm, melde mich evtl. sonntag früh, viel kann man da was spontan einrichten, formel 1 findet ja nicht statt.


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juni 2009)

Willingen? Nee eher nicht, zum einen soll das Wetter super werden, da will ich fahren und zum anderen scheitert es bei mir an der Bereitschaft selbst zu fahren und an adäquaten Mitfahrgelegenheiten 

Boah, ich muss raus hier, sonst knallts gleich im Gebälk der DAK *grml


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> also ja oder wie???


Nein!
Denn:


Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn es trocken ist, will ich hier fahren und wenn es regnet, will ich nicht in Willingen rumstehen


Erschwerend kommt dazu, dass ich lieber Samstag hin(ge)fahren (wollen) würde, weil mich der Marathon mehr interessiert als das DH-Rennen.

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juni 2009)

Also mich Intressiert dort mehr das Downhill rennen, bzw. der Enduro Ride weil ja auch ein paar aus Menden dort Starten die es wohl anzufeuern gilt.


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Juni 2009)

@sascha, können dann viel. spontan dahinfahren, aber wie gesagt, das werde ich erst sonntag morgens entscheiden, je nachdem wie ich mich füllen werde nach meiner feier. 

wie gehts dir denn überhaupt????


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juni 2009)

Es wird langsam.
Leider darf ich diese Woche noch kein Rad fahren.
ich weiss leider nicht inwiefern das mit Spontan was bringt da die Läufe glaub recht früh losgehen. 
Müssen wir dann mal scheun.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juni 2009)

> *Sonntag, 14. Juni 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juni 2009)

Danke Kai, 
siehste dann geht 10 30 schon die Final läufe los. besser Vorläufe auch gucken somit ist nix mit ausschlafen


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juni 2009)

So, nach dem bekloppten Arbeitstag und nem völlig überfüllten Wartezimmer beim Lungendoc endlich daheim. Ich bin ersma couchreif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (9. Juni 2009)

Niemand bemerkt es   (oder es wird aus Höflichkeit verschwiegen / handelt sich um einen freudschen Verschreiber) ...


Racing Kai schrieb:


> *<<<erledigt>>>*


  Da stimmt wat nicht ...





  So muss dat:

>> erledigt <<


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön, hab noch garnicht gesehen das es Urkunden gab.
Muss ich meine erstmal Speichern , Laden was auch immer. Lach


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juni 2009)

4mate schrieb:


> Niemand bemerkt es   (oder es wird aus Höflichkeit verschwiegen / handelt sich um einen freudschen Verschreiber)
> Da stimmt wat nicht ...
> So muss dat:
> >> erledigt <<


Hab's mal geändert, vielen Dank!

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juni 2009)

Wow, nen wirklich guter Platz Kai, neun Plätze vor mir.


----------



## mistermoo (9. Juni 2009)

also quasi in sichtweite....


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juni 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> also quasi in sichtweite....




Dat kommt aufs Terrain an....inner Wüste schon


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juni 2009)

naja wenn man Zeit mit geschwindigkeit rechnet war Kai ca 4 Minuten vor mir jetzt müsste man die durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wissen dann könnte man ca erfahren ob man soweit schauen kann LOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## seppel82 (9. Juni 2009)

habs geschafft !!
grad noch lang genug draussen gewesen um so richtig durchnässt zu werden...


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juni 2009)

Morgähn!

Nachdem ich mich dann gestern brav im Studio mich "halb tot" gemacht habe (und ich eigentlich schon reif fürs Bett war, änderte sich meine Abendgestaltung dann doch noch kurzfristig ein wenig 

Na ja, schlafen kann ich auch wenn ich tot bin...oder so 

Dafür heute wenig Muskelkater, was getz aber wohl eher nichts mit der Abendgestaltung zu tun hat 

Aber noch so 2 Std. Schlaf wären schon so schlecht getz nicht....


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juni 2009)

hier steppt ja der bär.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (10. Juni 2009)

Moin, nix steppt.
Wir werden ja auch Älter, da kann man nicht mehr soviel schreiben


----------



## shaun_baker (10. Juni 2009)

Bin ich Fred Astair oder wat??? Hmm ich übe dann mal Lord of the Dance und River Dance bei mir in der Wohnung.


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Moin, nix steppt.
> Wir werden ja auch Älter, da kann man nicht mehr soviel schreiben



bist du sicher das es daran liegt??? ich glaube eher nicht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bist du sicher das es daran liegt??? ich glaube eher nicht


Worüber möchtest du denn reden? Wo drückt der Schuh? Was liegt dir auf dem Herzen?
Ich habe derzeit, wie schonmal betont, keinen Redebedarf, bin ja eh nicht so der Wortführer. Von daher gibt es von meiner Seite her auch nicht viel Neues.
Das wechselhafte Wetter finde ich ätzend, wie ich mich so auf Wetter in 2 1/2 Wochen vorbereiten soll, weiß ich nicht. Dazu stelle ich mir auch immer noch die Frage, ob ich bis zum Rennen gesund bleibe, derzeit sieht es ganz gut aus.
Morgen soll das Wetter wohl nicht so super sein, weshalb ich wohl auch nicht bei der Tour dabei bin, zumal ich mir die Frage stelle, ob eine Tour bei meinem derzeitig etwas wackeligen Gesundheitszustand sinnvoll ist.
Ansonsten versuche ich mal wieder, etwas Geld zusammen zu sammeln, um mir demnächst mal eine neue Hose, Handschuhe und dann irgendwann vielleicht eine neue Gabel holen zu können. Alles etwas in der Schwebe derzeit, aber wird sich ja rausstellen, wie es wird.

Du siehst, ich habe wirklich nicht viele Neuigkeiten auf Lager...

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juni 2009)

ne es geht mir um die anderen, fabian tommy jenz etc.


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juni 2009)

hi,

ne es geht mir um die anderen fabian (sofern er noch lebt)  , jenz tommy, agnes etc.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne es geht mir um die anderen, fabian tommy jenz etc.


Ach so. Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung, mich angesprochen gefühlt und dich deiner kostbaren Zeit beraubt zu haben...

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (10. Juni 2009)

Ach immer dies gezicke im Thread ich liebe es.


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juni 2009)

na ja kai hätte doch erkennen müssen, das seit tagen nur kai sascha wencke und ich die hauptposter sind. aber es sein ihm verziehen, er ist ja noch jung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> na ja kai hätte doch erkennen müssen, das seit tagen nur kai sascha wencke und ich die hauptposter sind. aber es sein ihm verziehen, er ist ja noch jung


Ich muss erstmal gar nix.
Ich nehme aber voller Freude zur Kenntnis, dass meine geringe Lebenserfahrung anerkannt und mir zu Gute gehalten wird.

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin mit Fabi und Jenz in regelmässiger und täglicher Kommunikation auf verschiedenstem Wege. Mir fällt das nun weniger auf.

@Kai
Noch 2 Tage *Daumendrück


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Noch 2 Tage *Daumendrück


Schlag' mich dafür, aber ich weiß gerade leider nicht ganz genau was du meinst, ehrlich gesagt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (10. Juni 2009)

2 tage; es könnte sein das dann das Garmin kommt??

richtig die beteiligung im thread wird gerde etwas weniger was ja nicht Zwangsläufig schlimm ist, aber jedem dasseine.
Gibt halt Leute die nicht mit jedem Reden wollen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> 2 tage; es könnte sein das dann das Garmin kommt??


Das könnte natürlich sein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juni 2009)

reden tut man hier weniger 

hauptsache zum stammtisch am 3 juli sind alle da 

und so wie es aussieht hat sich jenz für die morgige tour angemeldet, hannes und jenz wollen auch kommen und von den trailjunkz kommt auch eine menge, sogar weibliche namen konnte ich erblicken 

aber, da das wetter morgen nicht besoners sein wird, wird bei regen die tour ausfallen, leider.   , sollte es nur nass sein, findet die tour statt.


EDITH sagt:

sollte die tour ausfallen, werde ich sie nächste woche samstag oder sonntag wieder anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (10. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das könnte natürlich sein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bekommste nich Freitag die Ergebnisse?? Oder war das der 19.? *dummguck


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Bekommste nich Freitag die Ergebnisse?? Oder war das der 19.? *dummguck


Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich von nix wusste *erleichtertsei
Die Ergebnisse gibt es am Montag.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Juni 2009)

So meine radelnde Freunde und dinnen,

ich komme gerade von meinen ersten 20min Radelversuch zurück. 
Und es tat auch gar nicht weh!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> So meine radelnde Freunde und dinnen,
> 
> ich komme gerade von meinen ersten 20min Radelversuch zurück.
> Und es tat auch gar nicht weh!


Das freut mich für dich 
Freue mich schon, bald wieder von dir aufm Bike gegrillt zu werden 

Gruß und weiterhin gute Besserung,
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> So meine radelnde Freunde und dinnen,
> 
> ich komme gerade von meinen ersten 20min Radelversuch zurück.
> Und es tat auch gar nicht weh!



hi, 

und mit was für einem schnitt, bestimmt über 25 km/h


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> und mit was für einem schnitt, bestimmt über 25 km/h



Ne Ne 

ganz langsam immer um den Block.
Bloß nix übertreiben das Netz ist ja noch nicht richtig fest.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Juni 2009)

doppel


----------



## schuh074 (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wie sieht es denn mal aus mit ner kleinen Runde unter der Woche,also 

nächste meine ich,morgen muß ich in Köln fußball spielen und am Freitag in 

Volmarstein und am Sonntag hat mein Sohn ein Turnier,ergo keine zeit zum

 biken!!!!!

Wie wärs event. am Donnerstagabend?

mfg Daniel


----------



## shaun_baker (10. Juni 2009)

ich sag mal für morgen ab. hab nen schwellkörper mit 4 buchstaben [H A L S] hab mir grade lustige lutschdinger bei der freundlichen PTA gekauft, mal sehen ob es hilft.


----------



## seppel82 (10. Juni 2009)

na klasse. kaum hab ich feierabend fägt es an zu schütten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## degado (10. Juni 2009)

hi zusammen , schon ein lustig-kranker nicht echtzeit chat, den ihr da führt... wenn ich in hagen nackt mit ner blume im haar über ne wiese laufe und dabei "jede farbe ist schön" von christian anders singe, würde dann " da ist einer nackt über ne wiese gelaufen" stehen? oder "da hat einer bei uns auf ner wiese gesungen" stehen ? oder beides ? lol 

greetz aus menden ...


----------



## sonic3105 (10. Juni 2009)

Nee da würde sogar nen Video oder zuminedst ein Foto von im Thread landen. jenachdem wie gut du singst.

@Uwe
Hey schön das du wieder Radeln kannst.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Trophy aus?? 
Hätte da mal ein paar fragen.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Nee da würde sogar nen Video oder zuminedst ein Foto von im Thread landen. jenachdem wie gut du singst.
> 
> @Uwe
> Hey schön das du wieder Radeln kannst.
> ...



Trophy!? Fahr ich


----------



## sonic3105 (10. Juni 2009)

ja hab da nen paar fragen zu weil ich sie wohl nächstes Jahr auch fahren will.
Muss ich mich seperat anmelden, oder ist man automatsich in der wertung wenn man mehrere Läufe mitfährt. 

oder muss ich mich vor dem ersten rennen für alle rennen melden??

geschiet das automatisch??


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ja hab da nen paar fragen zu weil ich sie wohl nächstes Jahr auch fahren will.
> Muss ich mich seperat anmelden, oder ist man automatsich in der wertung wenn man mehrere Läufe mitfährt.
> 
> oder muss ich mich vor dem ersten rennen für alle rennen melden??
> ...




Du braust dich nicht extra anmelden es ist nur Pflicht am letzten Rennen teil zunehmen.

Diese Jahr gibt es zwei Streichergebnisse (normal nur eins).

Du könntest dieses Jahr auch noch teilnehmen.

Zur Zeit lieg ich in meiner AK auf Platz 10!!!


----------



## 4mate (10. Juni 2009)

Ich mal wieder ... 





> 1.2. Um in der Trophy gewertet zu werden, muß man spätestens zum zweiten Rennen in Saalhausen gemeldet sein





> 2.3 Für jedes Rennen muss separat bei dem jeweiligen Veranstalter gemeldet werden. Um die Klasseneinteilung vornehmen zu können, ist bei der Anmeldung das Geburtsdatum, die Rennklasse, sowie die Nation anzugeben. Bei der Anmeldung zu den einzelnen Rennen ist auf eine identische Schreibung des Namens zu achten, um die Trophyauswertung  durch PC vornehmen zu können. Nichtbeachtung geht zu Lasten der Sportlerin bzw. des Sportlers.





> 3.1 Eine Gesamtwertung wird nur für die Kurzdistanz und die   Mitteldistanz der einzelnen Rennen getrennt ausgeschrieben.





> 3.2 Die Wertung setzt sich aus einem Punktesystem zusammen. In die Wertung kommen alle Fahrer jeder Klasse in der gestarteten Distanz. In die Gesamtwertung kommen jeweils die 5(4) besten Platzierungen (ein Streichergebniss). Sollten Läufe der Trophy ausfallen, behält sich die AG vor die Zahl der   Streichergebnisse von 1 auf 2 zu erhöhen.





> *Achtung:*
> Es empfiehlt sich die Trophy nur in einer Distanz zu fahren. Dabei ist die Teilnahme am Finale beim Langenberg-Marathon Pflicht, und zwar in der Distanz, in der die Gesamtwertung erfolgen soll. Die Teilnehmer, die beim Finale nicht starten, werden in der Gesamtwertung aufgeführt, erhalten aber keine Platzierung und haben keinen Anspruch auf Auszeichnung. Bei Punktgleichheit entscheidet das bessere Resultat im Finallauf. Sollte ein Teilnehmer an weniger als drei Veranstaltungen teilnehmen, fällt er automatisch aus der Wertung.


 ... weil ich permanenter Gastleser bin - wegen der Unterhaltung  ! 

Ach ja, schau mal hier


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juni 2009)

Mal eben ganz dumm gefragt (meine Spezialität):
Warum erhält das letzte Rennen eine so hohe Wertigkeit (Teilnahme Pflicht, wenn man in der Trophy gewertet werden will, dort legt man fest, in welcher Distanz man gewertet werden will, bei Punktgleichheit entscheidet das bessere Resultat im letzten Rennen)?
Gibt es ein speziellen Grund dafür oder liegt es einfach daran, dass es das letzte Rennen ist?

Gruß und vielen Dank im Vorraus,
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juni 2009)

Wichtiges zuerst, ich bin unter 100 Euro bei Ikea rausgekommen. Wohl weil ich echt da durchgehetzt wurde (obwohl es gar nicht meine Idee war, dahinzufahren und gar nichts einkaufen wollte, sondern ansich nur "Gastmiteinkäufer" war)  Sei´s drum.

Morgen steht wohl, wie es aussieht, Spät-Frühjahrsputz aufm Programm, dank der tollen Wetteraussichten. Sollte sich das Wetter bis Abends noch beruhigen, gehts laufen.

@Degado
Nackte Männer laufen hier in Hagen erstmal bei mir Schau, bevor Sie durch die Innenstadt gelassen werden.


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juni 2009)

@kai

wahrscheinlich muss man deshalb beim letzten rennen dabei sein, damit das computersystem dich dann als tropy fahrer ermitteln kann. orgend was in der richtung wird es schon sein. 


man, morgen wird es wahrscheinlich schütten wie aus einmern, leider, bei schönem wetter hätten wir die 20er marke an teilnehmern knacken können. 

an alle mitlerser hier, morgen kurz nach 8 werde ich entscheiden ob die tour stattfindet oder nicht. 

bis morgen dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (10. Juni 2009)

so dann klatsch ich mir mal noch fix zum abend auf,

bei der wetter dudelei halte ich morgen erstmal für fraglich, ich hätte da zwar noch so nen schicken abc anzug (garantiert dicht inkl. maske und stiefel mit zu vielen schnür löchern), doch möchte ich nicht als waldschreck gelten, 


da soooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ich doch arg gefährlich drein schauen könnten, zudem wirds dann nix mit streckensicht und wo soll der helm da noch drauf, als option steht noch der hier zur wahl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




habe gerade noch mal bei meinen alten jungs beim thw angefragt, die frau ist nicht im lieferumfang, somit fällt auch die option mit mehr sicht weg...

einfach mal sehen, was da morgen so geht


----------



## sonic3105 (11. Juni 2009)

Hmm, also ich bin das erste Rennen in Sundern gefahren und das zweite in Saalhausen nicht. In der Wertung tauche ich nicht auf.
Wenn ich jetzt die nächsten rennen fahren würde würd sich das dann ändern??
Fragen über Fragen.

@Uwe das du auf Platz 10 stehst hab ich wohl chon gesehen, muss ja gucken was in dem Fall die Konkurrenz so amcht ;-)


----------



## mistermoo (11. Juni 2009)

sodele, dauerregen schon bestimmt 3 std hier, somit ist das morgen für mich gestorben, da schwimmst ja sonstwo hin und bleibst nicht aufm trail,

dann gehts halt ins studio


----------



## Mareskan (11. Juni 2009)

Laut Niederschlagsradar geht der dicke Regen wohl an uns vorbei und um 11:00 sollte es besser werden. Schaun mer mal was der Guide dazu sagt. 

In Menden ist es windig aber es regnet im Moment nicht. Bis dato hat von den 11 Mitfahrern noch keiner abgesagt. OK die meisten schlafen noch 


Grüße


----------



## eminem7905 (11. Juni 2009)

morgen, 

TOUR FÄLLT AUS, es ist in der nacht mächtig was runter gekommen, derzeit regnet es nur vereinzelt ist aber sehr stürmisch, jedoch kommt heute noch was runter. deshalb ist es sicherer die tour nicht stattfinden zu lassen. 

konnten aber den 20 oder 21 juni festhalten.


----------



## Mareskan (11. Juni 2009)

Ok, schade aber der Sommer ist ja noch jung. Am 21. wollen wir einen Fahrtechnikkurs anbieten und da könnten nicht alle mit nach Hagen. Ich würd sagen, du planst die kommende Tour und wir schauen einfach. Bitte wenns geht Sonntags!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (11. Juni 2009)

schade. aber bei dem wetter machts wohl wirklich keinen spass.
naja. ich dreh mich nochmal um...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich bin das erste Rennen in Sundern gefahren und das zweite in Saalhausen nicht. In der Wertung tauche ich nicht auf.
> Wenn ich jetzt die nächsten rennen fahren würde würd sich das dann ändern??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## apoptygma (11. Juni 2009)

Morgäääähn.

Das war mal nötig.....fast 12 Std. gepennt.

Dann gucke ich mal, was ich mit diesem spannenden Wetter heute anfange.

Am besten erstma mit nem Kaffee 

Nee, auch meteoblue verspricht viel Regen heute. Also, Bude wienern und später ins Studio.


----------



## degado (11. Juni 2009)

huhu und guten morgen.... leider findet ja die hagener trail runde nicht statt...
wie freddy bereits erwähnt hatte, möchten wir, die trailjunkz in zusammen- arbeit mit dem riderstore ( dünnebacke), ein fahrtechnik und technikworkshop anbieten. Das ganze soll am sonntag den 21/06 ab 9uhr hier in menden stattfinden. bei diesem workshop ist sicher nicht nur der  ein oder andere tip für anfänger dabei, zumal wir auch sehr in die thematik technik gehen wollen, besonders auch auf einstellungen und ergonomie...

in der fahrtechnik ein paar basic´s sowie vor allem dh- techniken....und trailsurfen....da wird sich fast jeder noch wundern was dort raus zu holen ist(mit einem normalem mtb)...für futter und getränke ist gesorgt, und anschliessend ist ein kleines bbq geplant....

wer also int. hat bitte bei mir (per pm) oder auch auf www.trailjunkz.de 
melden,
big greetz, degado


----------



## CrossX (11. Juni 2009)

Ist ja gut das ich das auch mal erfahre. 
Aber besser spät als nie. Dann werd ich mal mein Radl putzen fürs Wochenende.


----------



## apoptygma (11. Juni 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ist ja gut das ich das auch mal erfahre.
> Aber besser spät als nie. Dann werd ich mal mein Radl putzen fürs Wochenende.



Du kannst hier rumkommen, mein Bike abholen, hier noch mit die Bude putzen um dann mein Bike noch......

Okeeee....bin schon wieder wech


----------



## CrossX (11. Juni 2009)

Dein Bike brauchst du doch nur einseifen und raus stellen. Das ist doch wie ne Waschanlage draußen.


----------



## apoptygma (11. Juni 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Dein Bike brauchst du doch nur einseifen und raus stellen. Das ist doch wie ne Waschanlage draußen.




 Hast auch wieder recht


----------



## sonic3105 (11. Juni 2009)

ja das Wetter das ist Super, wenn ich nicht eh schon Krank wäre würd ich draussen nen Regentanz machen.
Ecth schade für die Tour heute, aber andersrum sag ich einfach so kann ich wenigstens beim nächstenmal dabei sein .

@Uwe, stimmt jetzt habe ich mich auch gefunden.
Aber eine Frage bleibt da noch. was machen die mit den Streichergebnissen?? Werden da die beiden schlechtesten gestrichen??
Oder sind das dann festgelegte Rennen die rausgenommen werden??


----------



## Danboo (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

diese WE ist in Willingen MTB Festival & da würde ich gerne zwei Fliegen mit einer 

D.h. ich plane diese Tour (Diemelsee und St. Muffert) am Sonntag (Samstag findet der Marathon statt) rund um Willingen zu fahren (geleitet von meinem Edge) und das ganze dann noch mit einem Besuch auf dem Festival zu verbinden. Wetter soll Sonntag durchaus ganz nett werden

Also, wer hätte Lust, Laune und Zeit?!?

Greez,
Daniel 

PS: Werde jetzt erst mal ne Rund den Würfel durch die Schmocke scheuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Uwe, stimmt jetzt habe ich mich auch gefunden.
> Aber eine Frage bleibt da noch. was machen die mit den Streichergebnissen?? Werden da die beiden schlechtesten gestrichen??
> Oder sind das dann festgelegte Rennen die rausgenommen werden??



Richtig das schlechteste wird gestrichen!

Heute 45min in Ennepetal und das beste ich bin sogar trocken durchgekommen.


----------



## sonic3105 (11. Juni 2009)

Schön das du trocken durchgekommen bist.
Hast ja Schwein gehabt.

@daniel, 
Ansich würd ich gerne nach willingen allerdings nur zum festival und am liebsten Sonntag früh.
Fahren wird bei mir wohl noch nix werden.


----------



## CrossX (11. Juni 2009)

Wenn ihr nach Willingen kommt, könnt ihr noch ein bisschen anfeuern helfen. Mareskan und ich werden Sonntag Vormittag beim Specialized Enduro Race teilnehmen. Mal sehen was wir da so hinbekommen.


----------



## eminem7905 (11. Juni 2009)

wenn ich sonntag fit und früh auf bin würde ich gerne kommen, aber nicht alleine, da mein passat kurz vor ner großen op steht.


----------



## apoptygma (11. Juni 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nach Willingen kommt, könnt ihr noch ein bisschen anfeuern helfen. Mareskan und ich werden Sonntag Vormittag beim Specialized Enduro Race teilnehmen. Mal sehen was wir da so hinbekommen.



Dann drück ich Euch schomma die Daumen und kommt heile wieder ja?


----------



## Danboo (11. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wenn ich sonntag fit und früh auf bin würde ich gerne kommen, aber nicht alleine, da mein passat kurz vor ner großen op steht.


 
Ein Radträger auf meinem Dach ist noch frei...  Meine bessere Hälfte ist in Magdeburg bei der deutschen Schwimmmeisterschaft...  Aslo könntet Du nach B-Feld kommen und wir würden zusammen losdüsen...


----------



## eminem7905 (11. Juni 2009)

ich wollte wenn dann nur zugucken  ich glaube na ner grillfete am samstag bin ich nichtmal in der lage 10km zu fahren


----------



## CrossX (11. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dann drück ich Euch schomma die Daumen und kommt heile wieder ja?



Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Runter können wir besser als rauf. 
Und du weißt doch: Runter kommen sie alle. 
Wird schon schief gehen. Ich pack vorsichtshalber mal meine Downhillausrüstung ein. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
na geht doch die Sonne schaut so ab und an mal vorbei.
ich hab die ganze Zeit gewusst das es sie gibt


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juni 2009)

Ich werde heute auch noch ne kleine Runde probieren.
Aber erst einmal meine Tochter zur Uni bringen und ein wenig mit meinem Weibchen bummeln.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Guten morgen!!




Moin zusammen!

War schon auf Einkaufstour und werd getz hier weiter rödeln....


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juni 2009)

Bummeln=????
Was der Uwe jetzt wohl meint??

einkaufen??

So ich trink erstmal noch nenn Kaffee


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Bummeln=????
> Was der Uwe jetzt wohl meint??
> 
> einkaufen??
> ...




Ich bin grad quasi "Personal Shopper", damit ich den Urlaubstag rum bekomme


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juni 2009)

Urlaubstag??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (12. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Urlaubstag??



Yes!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Bummeln=????
> Was der Uwe jetzt wohl meint??
> 
> einkaufen??
> ...



Einkaufen genau!
Die deutsche Wirtschaft ankurbeln meiner Frau zu liebe.


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juni 2009)

Ja zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe, 
Wirtschaft angekurbelt !
Frau Glücklich
Und wenn du jetzt noch richtig Clever warst und es beim Einkaufen gut angestellt hast wird auch noch gebummeltHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juni 2009)

Tscha...was zieh ich an heuten Abend


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juni 2009)

Das kurze Schwarze mit dem Knappen Roten und nem Hauch....
Ach ne ist kalt draussen, also Jeans und Pullover


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Das kurze Schwarze mit dem Knappen Roten und nem Hauch....
> Ach ne ist kalt draussen, also Jeans und Pullover



Es ist warm draußen 

Nee, wat kurzes Schwarzes zieh ich nur zu besonderen Begebenheiten an, dies ist keiner *lach

Jeans, Schuhe, Oberteil, peng

Nur welches *grübel


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juni 2009)

moin, 

boh anstrengender tag, gleich mal salate für morgen vprbereiten  , habe mal etwas im aylienz forum aufgeschnappt über das wetter rennen.
zitat
"Mit Volker und Wido auf der Wetter-Strecke. Die ist auf jeden Fall ganz schön krass und nicht unbedingt für Anfänger ;-)" also kai und fabian, sieht euch vor und fahrt schnell aber mit gewisser vorsicht. 

@all

ein schönes wochenende.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juni 2009)

Heute mal an der Hasper gewesen.
Alles ganz ruhig Durchschnittspuls von 110.
Wird Zeit das die schei§§ Leiste wieder hält und ich mal Gas geben kann.

Und jetzt erst mal ein Stück Fleisch auf den Grill und das Bier auf.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> "Mit Volker und Wido auf der Wetter-Strecke. Die ist auf jeden Fall ganz schön krass und nicht unbedingt für Anfänger ;-)" also kai und fabian, sieht euch vor und fahrt schnell aber mit gewisser vorsicht.
> ein schönes wochenende.


Hast du mal den Link zum Zitat?
Ansich ist die Aussage von den beiden Jungs da oben ja nix Neues.Wird nicht ganz einfach in 2 Wochen, aber ist durchaus machbar, würde ich sagen. Muss ja irgendwie gehen. Von Zielen etc. brauch ich euch ja hier nix erzählen, glaubt mir ja eh keiner. Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, dass es besser läuft als 2007 und bin da auch recht optimistisch.
Auch wenn es in Sundern zu mehr gereicht hat, hoffe ich auch hier wieder auf einen Platz in der ersten Hälfte der Ergebnisliste. Wenn ich das erreicht habe, ohne groß Gesundheit und Material eingebüßt zu haben, bin ich nach heutigem Stand erst mal zufrieden 

Dir/ Euch auch ein schönes Wochenende,
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hast du mal den Link zum Zitat?
> ........hoffe ich auch hier wieder auf einen Platz in der ersten Hälfte der Ergebnisliste.
> 
> Dir/ Euch auch ein schönes Wochenende,
> Kai



na ja mit der ersten hälfte ist es relativ, es mussen nur genug starter vor ort sein, dann klappt es bestimmt, allerdings bei nur 4 startern, davon 2 profis wird es schwirig 

hier der link, ist aber nur nebenbei erwähnt. 
http://www.aylienz.de/zee/forum/ind...thread=510&z=2&sid=ab1k3vsfkdrit1jnjkip5fs534


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> na ja mit der ersten hälfte ist es relativ, es mussen nur genug starter vor ort sein, dann klappt es bestimmt, allerdings bei nur 4 startern, davon 2 profis wird es schwirig
> 
> hier der link, ist aber nur nebenbei erwähnt.
> http://www.aylienz.de/zee/forum/ind...thread=510&z=2&sid=ab1k3vsfkdrit1jnjkip5fs534


In Hagen hat es z. B. in der Altersklasse nicht gereicht. 3. von 4- ärgerlich! Ich gehe mal von einem ausreichend großen Feld aus, wo ein guter Querschnitt der Mountainbiker am Start ist. Da wäre die este Hälfte überall schon was feines.

In dem Beitrag oben war zu lesen, dass die drei Jungs Spaß hatten:


> Das war ein Spaß heute!


Von daher kann ja nicht mehr viel schief gehen, würde ich sagen 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juni 2009)

sebastian hat noch ein fullface-helm


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich brauch sowas nicht, ich kann fahren... *lach*

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juni 2009)

@Kai Guck mal!!

Zitat:
07.06.2009 | Um den Steilanstieg der Hegestraße in diesem Jahr in voller Länge von der untersten Stelle aus befahren zu können, hat sich Streckenbauer Volker "Kleini" Klein eine sehr kniffelige Lösung einfallen lassen:   
In einer kurzen, aber dennoch schwierigen Laufpassage geht es über eine steile Wiesenböschung, einen Mauersims, eine kleine Treppe und einen Hohlweg, der so eng ist, dass das Bike nur auf dem Hinterrad vor sich her geschoben werden kann, bis hinunter zur Straße. 
Auch wenn in diesem Bereich Sicherungszäune und Streckenposten stehen, sollte die vorab mehrfach zu lesende Aufforderung, diese Passage ausschließlich zu Fuß zu bewältigen, auf jeden Fall befolgt werden! 
Da Volker jetzt schon befürchtet, dass seine "Lösungsvariante" dem Einen oder der Anderen nicht ganz so gefallen wird, möchte er sich schon vorab hierfür entschuldigen! ;-)  
Naja - vielleicht traut sich "Kleini" nach dem Rennen noch in den Zielbereich...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> @Kai Guck mal!!
> 
> Zitat:
> 07.06.2009 | Um den Steilanstieg der Hegestraße in diesem Jahr in voller Länge von der untersten Stelle aus befahren zu können, hat sich Streckenbauer Volker "Kleini" Klein eine sehr kniffelige Lösung einfallen lassen:
> ...


Wenn ich im Ziel bin, hat "Kleini" schon längst das Rennen 2010 geplant!
Außerdem wurde das ganze Rennen gemacht, um mich zu ärgern. Da kann ich über eine Passage, wie auch immer geartet, nur müde Lächeln.
Ich werde es schon irgendwie überleben, hoffe ich 

Gruß Kai


----------



## seppel82 (12. Juni 2009)

komm auch grad von der Hasper wieder. ham ja schon ordentlich wasser abgelassen...
und meine dunkelhaarige schönheit, auf dem weissen cube/scott/ghost irgendwas, war auch nich da
die daten (jaaa ich hab nen tacho ):
20.20km
58:20min
20,79 durch. km/h

euch allen noch nen schönes wochenende !


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich werde es schon irgendwie überleben, hoffe ich
> 
> Gruß Kai



Das hoffe ich auch.


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juni 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> die daten (jaaa ich hab nen tacho ):
> 20.20km
> 58:20min
> 20,79 durch. km/h



ok, ist schon mal ein beeindruckender durchschnitt


----------



## apoptygma (13. Juni 2009)

Nüchtern zu Hause, also gehts morgen aufs Bike *freu

Also nachdem ich ausgeschlafen habe versteht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (13. Juni 2009)

Sehr geiles Wetter 

Guten Morgen!

Dann kann gleich der neue Sattel ausprobiert werden. Ich hoffe mal, das ichs überlebe


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juni 2009)

@wencke
Ja dann hoffe ich doch mal das du mit dem Sattel zurecht kommst.

Ich für meinen teil bin dann auch endlich Zuhause, war wohl gestern doch etwas länger.
Hmm bei dem Wetter sollte ich eventuell auch noch eine kleine Einstiegsrunde drehen.


----------



## seppel82 (13. Juni 2009)

@martin und wer bock hat:
morgen trail-tour? so ab mittag??


----------



## apoptygma (13. Juni 2009)

So, wieder drinnne. Kreislaufprobs, keine Ahnung, Kopfweh. Mehr oder minder flache GA Runde mit Zwischenstop in Herdecke bei nem Ex auf nen kurzen Plausch. 43,60 km in 2:20, 590 HM, Sattel....hm, is was anderes, mussich mal sehen.


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juni 2009)

Hey, ja das mit deinem Kreislauf ist natürlich nicht so pralle, liegt aber wahrscheinlich an den Wetter Schwankungen.
Ist ja schonr echt drückend gewesen heute.

Ja für morgen, ich werd mich wohl bei den Trailjunkz in Menden anschliessen.
Da geht die Tour um 10 Uhr Los. Hoffe ich bin dann schon aus dem Bett gefallen.

euch nen Schönen >Abend.


----------



## mistermoo (13. Juni 2009)

gun nabend....

ich werde morgen früh spontan entscheiden wozu es mir an tour gelüstet

ansonsten allen noch einen schönen abend und uwe gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend in die Runde 

Welche ein meteorologischer Sahnetag doch heute wieder war 
Biketechnisch war er allerdings nicht so prall, wie es einige hier vielleicht erwarten. Ich war heute erst um kurz nach 18Uhr erst zu Hause und komme gerade von einer schnellen, mittellangen Ausfahrt zurück.

Tageskm: 60,55
Fahrzeit in h: 2:19:37
Durchschnitt in km/h: 26,02
Untergrund: Asphalt, natürlich

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (13. Juni 2009)

moin.
@seb. hast ne sms
@jenz kannst mittags mit uns fahren
@sascha virl spaß in menden, und poste mal dann die daten der tour. 10 uhr ist mir leider zu drüh.


----------



## mistermoo (14. Juni 2009)

moin, wollte eigentlich mit sascha und den trailjunkz ne runde drehen, 
bin aber sooooo müde und platt das ich mich fürs ausschlafen entschieden habe....


----------



## sonic3105 (14. Juni 2009)

Ach Jenz,
kein problem.
Aber du kannst Ruhig sagen das du Lieber mit Wencki fahren möchtest.
Lach ne Spass beiseite, du bist ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste und schlaf muss dann nunmal sein.
Euch später Viel Spass
Hier schlafen anscheinend alle  noch Tief und fest.
schonmal ne Tasse Kaffee reich.


----------



## seppel82 (14. Juni 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> moin, wollte eigentlich mit sascha und den trailjunkz ne runde drehen,
> bin aber sooooo müde und platt das ich mich fürs ausschlafen entschieden habe....



perfekt. dann kannste dich ja gegen mittag/nachmittag nach hagen begeben und mit martin und mir ne runde drehn
zum thema trailjunkz... hat jemand lust aufs fahrtechniktraining???
würd mir das gerne mal anschauen...


----------



## eminem7905 (14. Juni 2009)

moin, 

ja ich werde evtl. das techniktraining mitmachen, kann ja nicht schaden. seb. lass uns so nach mittag treffen, so um 15 uhr??? start ab eilpe  und ende sternwartetrail??? 

in 2 std.wird es interessant, die wand kommt auf uns zu
http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/h.aspx?j=-3&srt=loop1stunde&regio=ess&c=1


----------



## seppel82 (14. Juni 2009)

15:00 is gut. bis dahin bin ich zuhause...


----------



## apoptygma (14. Juni 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> moin, wollte eigentlich mit sascha und den trailjunkz ne runde drehen,
> bin aber sooooo müde und platt das ich mich fürs ausschlafen entschieden habe....



Dito  Ich bin auch grad erst raus ausm Bett.

Und nu steht ersma Frühstück aufm Programm. Gucken wir dann ma nachher hm? 

Editor um 10:52:
Vielleicht erreicht ich den Fabian noch und den Kai und wir eiern nach EN? Oder hattest Du etwas anderes im Sinn? Ich find so gegen Mittag wär ne nette Zeit.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen

Frei nach dem Motto: "Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm" habe ich mich heute um 9Uhr aufs Radl geschwungen, um bei Sonneschein eine kleine Asphaltrunde zu drehen.
Allerdings war ich wohl entweder zu schnell am Anfang oder noch zu stark erschpft von gestern. So ging mir gegen Ende ziemlich die Puste aus.
Gefahren bin ich letztlich die Tour von gestern, nur bedeutend langsamer!
Ich glaube, es ist besser, wenn ich mich heute nicht erneut aufs Bike schmeiße...

Euch aber später natürlich dennoch eine schöne Tour im Tagesverlauf,
Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> Frei nach dem Motto: "Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm" habe ich mich heute um 9Uhr aufs Radl geschwungen, um bei Sonneschein eine kleine Asphaltrunde zu drehen.
> Allerdings war ich wohl entweder zu schnell am Anfang oder noch zu stark erschpft von gestern. So ging mir gegen Ende ziemlich die Puste aus.
> ...



Ich war um 10:00 am Tunnel!
Bin dann allein gefahren war wohl auch besser so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (14. Juni 2009)

Da es laut meteoblue ganz gut ausschaut, werd ich gleich einfach mal hier inner Nähe rumeiern. Es ist doch verdammt schwül, so das ich hoffe, das meine Rübe da mitmacht und ich nicht wieder Probs wie gestern bekomme. Mal an der Tückinger Ecke rumschauen. Vielleicht meldet sich Herr Volmarstein ja noch, dann pick ich den noch auf


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich war um 10:00 am Tunnel!
> Bin dann allein gefahren war wohl auch besser so.



War das irgendwie abgesprochen? Ich habe es nicht gesehen. Wenn ja, wo?

Sollte es angesprochen gewesen sein, so tut es mir leid, dass ich nicht da gewesen bin, aber ich habe da nix von gewusst, sorry!
Wäre sonst natürlich da gewesen!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> War das irgendwie abgesprochen? Ich habe es nicht gesehen. Wenn ja, wo?
> 
> Sollte es angesprochen gewesen sein, so tut es mir leid, dass ich nicht da gewesen bin, aber ich habe da nix von gewusst, sorry!
> Wäre sonst natürlich da gewesen!
> ...



Schau mal ins Skype.
Ist aber auch kein Prob


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Schau mal ins Skype.
> Ist aber auch kein Prob


Bei skype, ach so 
Kein Problem, sagt sich so leicht. Ich finde es ärgerlich, weil ich gerne mit dir gefahren wäre und du ja sicher davon ausgegangen bist, dass ich dann da bin...
Nächstes Mal bitte per PN, denn ins Forum gucke ich vorher meistens. Skype mache ich nicht an, wenn ich eh weiß, dass ich hier nur ein paar Minuten sitze...

Trotzdem noch einen schönen Sonntag,
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (14. Juni 2009)

So, auch ma wieder da.

Trocken geblieben, nen bissken genieselt hat es zwischendurch, aber das war angesichts der Schwüle sogar gut.

Homebase, Wolfskuhlerweg Wanderweg in Wald rein, Trails zum Tücking hoch, Tücking runner über die Gewecke zum Spielbrink rauf wieder in Wald, kreuz und quer bis Heiler Weg, dann meine Hausstrecke ab da mitgenommen, Trails Richtung Volmarstein bis Sportplatz, rüber über Golfplatz und Co. nach Gev-Berge, Silschede und B7 zurück

Macht: Knapp 39 km, bei 2:12 mit 548 HM


----------



## sonic3105 (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin dann von meiner Runde auch wieder da, von Anstiegen, über Trails bis Bachdurchfahrt und nachher ein lecker Kuchen bei ner kleinen Stube die fast aussah wie ne Puppenstube (Macht fast unserer Mühle Konkurrenz). Alles in allem eine sehr schöne Runde.
Steile Schotterabfahrt mit sogar bei mir Blauer bremsscheibe, uhi hab ich paar mal stark an der Bremse gerissen .
Naja alle heile angekommen. Mal die daten.
46,40 Km
3:07:32 Zeit
14,84 Durchschnitt/Kmh
917 Hm
148 Hfq/Durchschnitt

Soweit Trocken geblieben sind wir auch, ein paar Tropfen kamen Runte aber das war nicht der rede  wert.
Achja bevor ich es vergesse hänge ich mal eben das Profil an.
Gruss Sascha


----------



## seppel82 (14. Juni 2009)

auch wieder da. dank tacho folgen daten !
32,25 km
2,15 fahrzeit
14,32 km/h im schnitt
1,00 zecken
hm kommen vom martin


----------



## eminem7905 (14. Juni 2009)

so, ich habe,
28,98 km
684hm
mit 13,6er schnitt
@jenz und tommy sieht ihr wir wären trocken geblieben, eine gute alternative zum langweilerweg richtung eilpe gefunden, jetzt geht praktisch ab kuhweide schöne lange trails runter bis zur freilichtmusum, ok, der letzte ist technisch schräg.


----------



## mistermoo (14. Juni 2009)

du vergisst aber auch das wir immer nen anfahrtsweg haben, auch das nervt manchmal noch zusätzlich zum doch durchwachsenem wetter

manchmal habe ich keine lust auf die packerei etc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (14. Juni 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> du vergisst aber auch das wir immer nen anfahrtsweg haben, auch das nervt manchmal noch zusätzlich zum doch durchwachsenem wetter
> 
> manchmal habe ich keine lust auf die packerei etc...




Ahso  Aber Wetter war echt gut....unabhängig von dem Gefissel, was aber echt angenehm war.


----------



## sonic3105 (14. Juni 2009)

Ja dann habt ihr ja auch ne Ordentliche schöne Runde hingelegt.

So ich frage einfach mal grob in die Runde wer morgen bock hat ne GA Runde zufahren.
Ja es wird flach und ja es ist Asphalt, zumindest zum großteil.Natürlich nur wenn es nicht wie aus eimern schüttet.
Werde wohl so gegen 17:00 -17:30 los radeln.
Wenn wer mit will sagt einfach bescheid.


----------



## apoptygma (14. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja dann habt ihr ja auch ne Ordentliche schöne Runde hingelegt.
> 
> So ich frage einfach mal grob in die Runde wer morgen bock hat ne GA Runde zufahren.
> Ja es wird flach und ja es ist Asphalt, zumindest zum großteil.Natürlich nur wenn es nicht wie aus eimern schüttet.
> ...



Bei mir is Pause morgen, 2 Tage Biken, heute Abend noch Krafttraining gemacht, morgen is Ruuuuuuuhe


----------



## eminem7905 (14. Juni 2009)

mal schauen sascha, morgen solls gewittern, aber da ich jetzt eine woche URLAUB habe, beginnt morgen die operation passat.  und ich habe soooo kein bock drauf. 

aber mal was anderes, @all bock mittwoch abend mal AUSERPLANNMÄßIG abends ins roadstop, sebastian will sich nochmal den popo der bedienung genauer anschauen  

also wer hätte lust am mittwoch gegen 19 uhr auf 1 bierchen, für max. 2 stunden???


----------



## shaun_baker (14. Juni 2009)

nabend @all ich lebe auch noch 
so halzschmerzen auskuriert, lag evtl an der netten ruhigen radl tour gestern in netter begleitung zur eisdiele


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juni 2009)

97,5% im Revisionsbericht. Ich bin die Beste!!!! 

Ein Lichtblick am ansonsten finstersten Launenhimmel heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2009)

Kai
P.S.: War mir grad nach, ich bitte um Verzeihung!


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kai
> P.S.: War mir grad nach, ich bitte um Verzeihung!




Ergebnisse????


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (15. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kai
> P.S.: War mir grad nach, ich bitte um Verzeihung!



Und überall durch!!???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Und überall durch!!???


Mit einem Schönheitsfehler schon, ja 
Mathe ist und bleibt halt ein Arschlóch!
Aber ich habe, wenn auch knapp, bestanden!
Mein Zeugnis ist dennoch schlecht, auch wenn ich es noch nicht in den Händen halte...

Gruß Kai
P.S.. Ich glaube aber selbst noch nicht dran. Ein Zwicken hat aber schon einen Schmerz verursacht, wach bin ich also 
Edit: *entfernt


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (15. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mit einem Schönheitsfehler schon, ja
> Mathe ist und bleibt halt ein *********!
> Aber ich habe, wenn auch knapp, bestanden!
> Mein Zeugnis ist dennoch schlecht, auch wenn ich es noch nicht in den Händen halte...
> ...



Ja dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ja dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung


Vielen Dank! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Gruß Kai




Na das sollte ja dann fürn Studium reichen


----------



## Danboo (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern die angekündigte 50km Tour der Bike Arena absolviert. Eine sehr schöne Runde mit allem was das Bikerherz begehrt (Trails, Waldautobahn, ein wenig Asphalt zum entspannen, herrliche Landschaft), echt klasse. Werde dieses Jahr noch des Öfteren Strecken der Bike Arena nutzen. Die GPS Daten sind klasse und die Gegebenheiten nicht all zu schroff so wie Lenne- oder Volmetal...

Greez,
Daniel


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juni 2009)

Danboo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe gestern die angekündigte 50km Tour der Bike Arena absolviert. Eine sehr schöne Runde mit allem was das Bikerherz begehrt (Trails, Waldautobahn, ein wenig Asphalt zum entspannen, herrliche Landschaft), echt klasse. Werde dieses Jahr noch des Öfteren Strecken der Bike Arena nutzen. Die GPS Daten sind klasse und die Gegebenheiten nicht all zu schroff so wie Lenne- oder Volmetal...
> 
> ...




Die darfste mir dann Beizeiten mal geben, ich warte ja auf meinen Garmin


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juni 2009)

Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch Kai.
Hat ja dann doch geklappt. 


@Daniel, wenn du solche Touren machen möchtest bitte ankündigen, ich schliesse mich gern mal an.

@Martin
wegen Mittwoch Abend sag ich dann kurzfristig bescheid, fürs Roadstop bin ich immer zu begeistern. 

So da es beiuns egrade regnet werd ich meine Ga rudne auf morgen verschieben.

Also allen nen Schönen feierabend. Gruss Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (15. Juni 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Kai 
hat das zittern endlich ein ende


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juni 2009)

auch von mir glückwunsch, und glaub mir kein mensch schaut später auf die noten, wichtig ist was du später im job drauf hast. 

was hast du denn jetzt vor??? hast du schon pläne???


war heute beim tüv, war mir ja klar das der wagen nicht durchkommt, aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was sonst noch gemacht werden muss. ok, das mit den vergammelten bremsschläuchen wußte ich schon seit 2 jahren, aber jetzt werden sie garntiert keine 2 jahre mehr halten  na ja und vorne die achse, alle lenker hatten spiel <-- diese teile hatte ich schon sowieso gekauft, und ja der tüvler heute zeit hatte gabs das volle programm, verbandskasten abgelaufen seit 2003   und er hat mir nahegelegt eine motorwäsche zu machen, da man schlecht erkennen kann welche teile undicht sind.  hauptsache ich weiß was undicht ist, es ist das lankgetriebe. so deshalb weden nur die tüv-relevanten teile getauscht, und im august geht es eine woche nach polen, dort wird der rest gemacht, ist auch billiger. 

@sascha, ja mal abwarten was die anderen zum roadstop am mittwoch sagen.

@seb. habe es gekauft, gabs nur eine 2 modelle habe dir beide gekauft.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch Kai.
> Hat ja dann doch geklappt.





seppel82 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Kai
> hat das zittern endlich ein ende


Danke schön euch beiden!
Souverän ist anders, aber manchmal muss es auch so gehen.
Ich hatte selbst einen anderen Ausgang befürchtet und war innerlich schon auf den Fall des Scheiterns eingestellt. Manchmal kommt es a) anders und b) als man denkt.
Um ehrlich zu sein glaube ich auch immer noch nicth dran, fragt nicht warum...

Gruß und schönen Abend noch,
Kai
P.S.: @ Sascha
Dein Vorhaben, die GA-Runde morgen zu fahren in allen Ehren, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das Wetter morgen besser wird. Aber das wirste ja sehen. Ich wünsche dir dennoch trockenes Wetter und viel Spaß bei deiner Runde.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> auch von mir glückwunsch, und glaub mir kein mensch schaut später auf die noten, wichtig ist was du später im job drauf hast.
> was hast du denn jetzt vor??? hast du schon pläne???


Dass später keiner auf die Noten schaut, will ich auch stark hoffen!
Was ich jetzt vorhabe? Na, mich sinnlos besaufen! Macht man doch so, oder? Aber irgendwie, also, irgendwas mache ich falsch! Ich habe heute schon 2Liter Wasser weggezogen, aber... also ich merk nix...
Bitte um Aufklärung!

Kai
P.S.. Aber mal im Ernst! Leider weiß ich es noch nicht. Allerdings sitzen mir die Jungs vom Kreiswehrersatzamt schon im Nacken. Wenn ich meinen KDV-Antrag fertiggestellt und abgeschickt kriege, reicht es hoffentlich für den Zividienst, wenn nicht...


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juni 2009)

hast du schon nach einer zivi stelle geschaut??  
da es derzeit sowieso zivimangel gibt, kannst du dir eigentlich stellen aussuchen, evtl. kanst du es so kombinieren das die sich z.b. an deinem führerschein beteiligen, fragen kostet nichts. würde mal bei den üblichen verdächtigen anfragen malteser, caritas, drk etc. evtl. sogar thw.

und zum besaufen, must du das trinken, ist auch klar.   
P.S. schmeckt lecker mit karamelisiertem zuckerwasser.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hast du schon nach einer zivi stelle geschaut??
> da es derzeit sowieso zivimangel gibt, kannst du dir eigentlich stellen aussuchen, evtl. kanst du es so kombinieren das die sich z.b. an deinem führerschein beteiligen, fragen kostet nichts. würde mal bei den üblichen verdächtigen anfragen malteser, caritas, drk etc. evtl. sogar thw.
> 
> und zum besaufen, must du das trinken, ist auch klar.
> ...


Nein, habe ich noch nicht, muss dies aber dringend tun, *DRINGEND*! Ansich ist dies schon längst überfällig!
Solche Spielereien wie eine Beteiligung am Führerschein kann man dann immer noch mal überlegen.

Der Besauftipp ist super! Aber sowas habe ich nicht auf Lager und Wasser ist echt nicht so toll geeignet, bin gerade etwas enttäuscht davon... Irgendwelche Tipps?

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juni 2009)

hol dir hustensaft aus der apotheke, oder irgendwelche tropfen, da gibst meinst auch um die 50%. 

zum thema zivi-dienst
ich weiß nicht wie es jetzt ist, aber damals wollten die von mir ne kurze bewerbung, mit kleinem lebenslauf incl. foto und einem kleinen anschreiben.


----------



## Danboo (15. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Die darfste mir dann Beizeiten mal geben, ich warte ja auf meinen Garmin


 

s. bike-arena.de ... unter den jeweiligen Tourenbeschreibungen findest Du dann auch die GPS (gpx) Daten...


----------



## Danboo (15. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Daniel, wenn du solche Touren machen möchtest bitte ankündigen, ich schliesse mich gern mal an.


 
Wie bei der gestrigen, werde ich auch die nächsten Touren bei euch melden. Würd mich freuen wenn wir die ein oder andere mal zusammen fahren können, dann können wir auch an solchen Stellen wieder mal Gruppenphotos machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juni 2009)

wow, da ging doch bestimmt ein geiler trail runter 

sieht aus wie die hasper talsperre, nur ein wenig höher 

welche strecke bist du gefahren???


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juni 2009)

Danboo schrieb:


> Wie bei der gestrigen, werde ich auch die nächsten Touren bei euch melden. Würd mich freuen wenn wir die ein oder andere mal zusammen fahren können, dann können wir auch an solchen Stellen wieder mal Gruppenphotos machen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 165546




Das schaut schön aus, vor allem, wenn ich mir überleg, da mippem Stumpy hochzuklettern , vorausgesetzt, es ist breit genug da


----------



## Danboo (15. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wow, da ging doch bestimmt ein geiler trail runter
> 
> sieht aus wie die hasper talsperre, nur ein wenig höher
> 
> welche strecke bist du gefahren???


 

Genau so isses, auf der einen Seite eine seeeeeeeeehr lange Waldautobahn rauf *stöhn*, auf der anderen Seite einen irre geilen Singletrail runter, und das mit reichlich Ausblick wie man sehen kann 

Die Tour war diese hier Diemelsee und St. Muffert


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juni 2009)

hiermit resieviere ich schon mal bei dir 1 platz auf deinem radträger am auto 
erster!!!!

wir waren gestern am nachmittag mit sebastian in der näche von kuhfeld, und da hat uns ein cube überholt, es war genauso ein bike wie du es hast, aber du warst es ja nicht.

ich fahre ja schon länger hobbymäßig und zum spaß bike, aber man merkt schon das es immer mehr biker werden


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juni 2009)

@daniel, wie gesagt ich bin gern dabei.
Was amcht eigentlich deine besser Hälfte??
hat sie sich schon ein neues Fahrrad zugelegt oder eins im Auge??
Wird es auch ein Würfel :HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2009)

Danboo schrieb:


> auf der einen Seite eine seeeeeeeeehr lange Waldautobahn rauf


Sounds good 


Danboo schrieb:


> *stöhn*


Das mache ich schon unten am Anstieg (zugegeben, aus anderen Gründen, denke ich), wenn der Anstieg dann anfängt ist es eigentlich nur noch... darf man das so sagen... geil!

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danboo (15. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @daniel, wie gesagt ich bin gern dabei.
> Was amcht eigentlich deine besser Hälfte??
> hat sie sich schon ein neues Fahrrad zugelegt oder eins im Auge??
> Wird es auch ein Würfel :HEHEHEHEHE


 
Die schwimmt nach wie vor lieber... fahren aber in ein paar Wochen für ne Woche ins Zillertal und hoffe sie dann endgültig von dem Bikefieber anstecken zu können... Dann regelt sich der Rest von alleine. Aber wenn Ihr ein gutes Angebot habt (auch für ein gutes Gebrauchtes) immer her damit 

Greez,
Daniel


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juni 2009)

Puh, also mein Bulls geht noch nicht unter den HAmmer.
HEHE 

Aber wenn alles Gut geht hab ich die Tage neue Laufräder SChwärm


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juni 2009)

carbon???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber wenn alles Gut geht hab ich die Tage neue Laufräder SChwärm


Interessant, erzähl mir mehr davon!

Kai


----------



## Danboo (15. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wow, da ging doch bestimmt ein geiler trail runter
> 
> sieht aus wie die hasper talsperre, nur ein wenig höher
> 
> welche strecke bist du gefahren???


 

Nachtrag:

Nicht nur die Singletrails mit bis zu 20% Gefälle (vielleicht auch ein wenig mehr...) sondern auch die mit nur 3-4% ließen sich echt genial fahren 

eine wirklich gelungene, runde Sache und in Willingen kann man die Tour abends dann noch ein wenig begießen wenn man denn noch Lust und Laune hat


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juni 2009)

Eventuell werden es die Fulcrum Red Metal Zero.
Aber noch steht es nicht genau.
Da die billigeren Carbon mir fast noch zu teuer sind und ich dann lieber zu hochwertigen Alus tendiere glaube ich das es die oben genanten werden könnten.

@Daniel das mit dem in Willingen begiessen bin ich dabei
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vCZ6cVuZj4&hl=de"]YouTube - Fliegerlied - So ein schÃ¶ner Tag - Tim Toupet singt So a schÃ¶ner Tag von Donikkl - Der Flieger[/ame]


----------



## mistermoo (15. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kai
> P.S.: War mir grad nach, ich bitte um Verzeihung!




Glückwünsche auch von mir Kai! Wenn der Bund dich nicht bekommt, ist der Vorschlag mit Zivi inkl. Führerschein echt gut. Bei den Bewerbungen helfen sicherlich alle gerne, auch bei anderweitigen Bewerbungen.


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juni 2009)

naja obwohl kai beim Bund als Fwd ler wesentlich mehr verdienen würde.
Führerschein könnte dann auch Inklusive sein. Sport Gratis
und ne bezahlte Wohnung ebenfalls dabei. 
Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juni 2009)

@jenz, daniel tommy kai wencke???

am mittwoch um 19 uhr roadstop, für max. 2 stündchen
sebastian fabian sascha haben schon mal interesse bekundet. 

ach ja an alle hagenracer, der thread ist offen. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6023092&posted=1#post6023092

und saufen in winterberg da bin ich doch auch dabei.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Glückwünsche auch von mir Kai! Wenn der Bund dich nicht bekommt, ist der Vorschlag mit Zivi inkl. Führerschein echt gut. Bei den Bewerbungen helfen sicherlich alle gerne, auch bei anderweitigen Bewerbungen.


Danke Jenz!
Sollten sich bei den Bewerbungen Fragen ergeben, werde ich mich zu Wort melden, Danke für 's Angebot.
Hast du bei "anderweitigen Bewerbungen" an etwas bestimmtes gedacht? 
Ist ja schon gut, ist ja schon gut!

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> am mittwoch um 19 uhr roadstop, für max. 2 stündchen
> sebastian fabian sascha haben schon mal interesse bekundet.


Ohne mich, trotzdem Danke!


eminem7905 schrieb:


> ach ja an alle hagenracer, der thread ist offen.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6023092&posted=1#post6023092


Ja, habe ich auch schon gesehen. Nach Wetter kann ich mehr sagen.


eminem7905 schrieb:


> und saufen in winterberg da bin ich doch auch dabei.


Muss ich nix zu sagen, oder?

Kai


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juni 2009)

@ kai glückwunsch erst mal
musterbewerbungen kann ich dir gern mal zu kommen lassen, schreibe ja selber gerade eifrig bewerbungen


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juni 2009)

@eminem wenn ihr nach 22 uhr noch im roadstop seit würd ich auch gern mal rum kommen auf nen bierchen, hab vorher noch fußball


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> @ kai glückwunsch erst mal


Vielen Dank!

Rest -> PN!

Kai


----------



## mistermoo (15. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> naja obwohl kai beim Bund als Fwd ler wesentlich mehr verdienen würde.
> Führerschein könnte dann auch Inklusive sein. Sport Gratis
> und ne bezahlte Wohnung ebenfalls dabei.
> Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden




lol das mit der bezahlten wohnung ist super....

und notfalls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





obwohl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hat was....


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juni 2009)

@ kai ok


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juni 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> @ kai glückwunsch erst mal
> musterbewerbungen kann ich dir gern mal zu kommen lassen, schreibe ja selber gerade eifrig bewerbungen




Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, Musterbewerbungen!

Ich bin vom Fach, sorry, und ich kenne diese Art von MUSTER-Bewerbungen nur zu gut.


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juni 2009)

ich denke mit musterbewerbung, hat der halt seine bewerbung gemeint 

@shaun
ne so lange wollen wir da nicht bleiben.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, Musterbewerbungen!
> 
> Ich bin vom Fach, sorry, und ich kenne diese Art von MUSTER-Bewerbungen nur zu gut.


Auf sowas habe ich gewartet!
Ich werde sie mir zusenden lassen, ansehen und dann mal schauen...
Was damit passiert, lasse ich hier mal offen. Sie sich zusenden zu lassen kann in meinen Augen erstmal nicht schaden.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juni 2009)

ja es sind meine bewerbungen die der kai gemailt bekommt.


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juni 2009)

und selbst da muss man ja unterscheiden, eigentlich eignen sich unsere bewerbungen für ihn garnicht, da in unseren bewerbungen ja schon gehaltsvorstellungen etc. steht. 

und wie ne bewerbung "richtig" aussehen soll, das ist wiederum so ne sache, es gibt personalchefs die auf den neuesten stand sind, weil die firma diese weiterbildet, oder es gibt personalchefs die 20 jahre im beruf ohne jegliche weiterbildung sind, und da wirst du selbst mit der neuen din 5008 nicht punkten können, weil es denen halt nicht bekannt ist


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juni 2009)

na gehaltsvorstellung schreibe ich nicht rein in meine bewerbungen  wer des in ne stellenbeschreibung schreibt sucht eh nur den billigsten 

und der rest ist nasenfaktor leider, hab auch schon im v-gespräch gefragt ob der gegenüber mich verarschen will und mich für dumm verkaufen will.


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juni 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> wer des in ne stellenbeschreibung schreibt sucht eh nur den billigsten


man kann es zwar im bewerbungsschreiben umschreiben, aber ab ner gewissen position wird es verlangt. und wenn deine qualifikationen mit deinen gehaltsvorstellungen übereinstimmen, dann ist es ja kein problem.


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juni 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> na gehaltsvorstellung schreibe ich nicht rein in meine bewerbungen  wer des in ne stellenbeschreibung schreibt sucht eh nur den billigsten



Du kennst aber den Unterschied zwischen aussagekräftigen Bewerbungen und vollständigen Unterlagen oder? 

Denn das, was Du da gerade geschrieben hast, ist grenzwertig bekloppt, entschuldige. Es geht da mitnichten um "den billigsten", sondern in vielen Fällen um ganz andere Dinge.




shaun_baker schrieb:


> und der rest ist nasenfaktor leider, hab auch schon im v-gespräch gefragt ob der gegenüber mich verarschen will und mich für dumm verkaufen will.



Ein maßgeblicher "Rest" ist vor allem, sich selbst gut zu verkaufen und seinen Referenzen auch maßgeblich Ausdruck zu verleihen, das ein glaubwürdiger Auftritt bei rauskommt.


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du kennst aber den Unterschied zwischen aussagekräftigen Bewerbungen und vollständigen Unterlagen oder?



ja, es gibt  keinen. 

wichtig ist, das du infos von der fa. hast wo du dich bewirbst, und vorher am besten erfragst in welcher form die bewerbung zugestellt werden soll. kenne firmen die JEDE bewerbung per post grundsätzlich absagen, weil der aufwand zu groß ist. also immer auch eine elektronische bewerbung parat haben, anschreiben in der mail, alles andere als pdf, und nur lebenslauf einzeln, alle anderen zeugnisse in einer pdf zusammengefasst. 

ok, jetzt gehts aber zu weit, themenwechsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juni 2009)

LOL die Diskussionen sind weider masslos......
ich halte mich einfach Raus.
gruss und Gute NAcht


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> LOL die Diskussionen sind weider masslos......
> ich halte mich einfach Raus.
> gruss und Gute NAcht



Wo liegt da grad das Problem?


----------



## mistermoo (15. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wo liegt da grad das Problem?



bei der bundeswehr haben die dafür nen formblatt nach schema F7xY0815..... 

wo habens zuletzt gefaulenzt gefreiter schulz (you know who)


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juni 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> bei der bundeswehr haben die dafür nen formblatt nach schema F7xY0815.....
> 
> wo habens zuletzt gefaulenzt gefreiter schulz (you know who)



Du brauchst mehr Schlaf


----------



## Flybooumi (16. Juni 2009)

Moin moin

Ich würd dir den Bund empfehlen da gibt es die Sportschule der Bundeswehr da darfst du dann den halben Tag trainieren ( Biken quasi ) und die andere Hälfte ist dann grüner Dienst und den Führerschein gibts auch


----------



## Danboo (16. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @jenz, daniel tommy kai wencke???
> 
> am mittwoch um 19 uhr roadstop, für max. 2 stündchen
> sebastian fabian sascha haben schon mal interesse bekundet.


 

Grundsätzlich würden Pia und ich gerne an der geselligen Runde am Mittwoch Abend teilnehmen (überlegen noch das mit einer gemütlichen Asphalt- Feierabendrunde am See im Vorfeld zu verbinden, sofern am Mittwoch überhaupt Luft für Freizeitplanung bleibt...) Werden das wohl alles nur sehr kurzfristig planen können.

Greez,
Daniel


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juni 2009)

Nee wat freu ich mich auf das Wetter morgen.

Das heisst, arbeiten, pünktlich heim und dann ab aufs Rad. Ich denk auch, das es bei mir auf ne GA Seerunde rauslaufen wird. Mal sehen, vielleicht bis zur Kemnade und retour. Lang genug hell ist es ja.


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Juni 2009)

*6000!!!!!!!!*

glückwunsch an alle spammer   


und guten morgen allerseits, gehe jetzt mein auto zerlegen. man habe ich ein bock drauf.


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juni 2009)

@Wencke probleme gabs keine fand wie ich dir vorhin schon geschrieben habe die Diskussion unnötig weil es da nunmnmal keinen einstimmigen faden gibt.
@Jenz
Naja beid er Bundeswehr gibt es glaub mir definitiv mehr schreib kram als sonst überhaupt wo.

Ausserdem habe ich glaub vorher auch schon Zivil gearbeitet und weiss denke ich wie man eine Bewerbung schreibt.

Ja ich denke ichw erde michgleich noch aufs Rad schwingen und hoffen das ich trocken bleibe.
Morgen Abend muss ich mir noch überlegen wie es ausssieht , eventuell gehe ich auch mit Christian mit zum Fussball.
@Christain wie sieht es den bei euch aus?? Also mit dem Training??
und ist es Asche oder Rasen??


----------



## shaun_baker (16. Juni 2009)

@sascha kommt aufs wetter drauf an und wo der platzwart uns drauf läßt. aber ich geh mal stark von grün aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juni 2009)

Hi, ja ich Spiele eLieber Grün HEHEHEHE

Morgenw eiss ich wie gesgat noch nicht genau, werd mich aber Morgen bezüglich Roadstop und Fussball nochmal zu Wort melden. Denke aber eher das ich mich ins Roadstop setze und vorher auf dem rad lande.


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Juni 2009)

hi zusammen, 

so eine seite vom wagen ist fertig, man waren die gelenke hin, konnte man von hand bewegen. morgen geht es auf der anderen seite weiter, denke das ich schon mittags fertig werde ach ja und natürlich die bremsschläuche. und als abschluss dann ins roadstop düsen werde. 

also wie gesagt ich werde 100% dahin wollen (natürlich nicht alleine) aber da schon sascha so gut wie zugesagt hat, werde ich gleich an die üblichen verdächtigen ne pn schicken, weil hier kaum resonanz da war. 

@trailjunkz

natürlich seit ihr dort herzlich willkommen, ab 19 uhr für max. 2 stunden, länger will ich morgen auch nicht da sein.


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Juni 2009)

sebastian ist schon mal morgen dabei


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Juni 2009)

...


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja es gibt kompatible menschen, nur darf man nicht jedes wort bzw. jedes verhalten und jede situation auf die goldwaage legen



Es muss Dich ja extrem kratzen, das ich nicht mehr mit Dir rede oder?

Ich mein, wenn Du schon meine StudiVz Blogs hier mit einem Kommentar versiehst....

Du wirst lachen, Du bist nicht der Mittelpunkt des Universums und das, was bei Studi steht, ist kein automatischer Anrufbeantworter von Nummern, die Du wählst.

Wäre das dann damit geklärt Martin?


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Juni 2009)

...


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, Du bist nicht der Mittelpunkt des Universums



...


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne ich finds nur kontrapriduktiv dein verhalten, du hast ein problem mit mir und nicht umgekehrt. aber sehen uns ja spätenstens beim 24 std. rennen in duisburg



Für wen kontraproduktiv? Für Dich? Also für mich ansich nicht. Scheinbar stehen wir da gerade auf 2 verschiedenen Warten.

Was stört Dich jetzt? Das kaum einer auf Deinen Vorschlag eingegangen ist? Das ist nicht mein Problem und auch nicht mein Verschulden Martin. Denn, und das kannst Du eben glauben, oder eben lassen.

Und, ich kann auf ein Treffen bei 24-Stunden-Rennen gern verzichten, da wir beide uns einfach auch gar nix mehr zu sagen haben und wenns noch Unruhe bringen sollte, was ich im Team nicht haben will, dann sehe bitte davon ab. Punkt.

Und ich habe auch allen Beteiligten gesagt, sollte und wird Unruhe gestiftet, und glaub mir, meine Toleranz- und Geduldschwelle unter Wettkampfbedingungen ist da arg runtergeschraubt, wirds ein wenig schöne Wochenende.


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> willst du es sein, und bist deshalb böse/sauer/angezickt auf mich????



Die Gründe hiefür kennst du! Und es liegt mir grad auch sehr fern, die alle nochmal aufzubröseln. Was mich nur wundert ist, Du kannst keine Ruhe geben. Es gelingt Dir nicht, denk mal drüber nach, wer gerade hier die Plattform brauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (16. Juni 2009)

...


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> auf welchen vorschlag ist denn keiner eingegangen???
> 
> 
> und jetzt siehst du das du möchtest das sich die welt um dich dreht, denn  nach duisburg komme ich nicht wegen dir, es sind dort min. 3 weitere leute die ich anfeuern möchte (du fährst ja nicht alleine), bzw. bei dem event dabei sein möchte, du bist nur ein kleiner teil eines events. also nimms gelassen, noch dreht sich die welt nicht um dich.
> ich weiß nicht warum ich auf meinen spaß verzichten muss nur weil du dort zum austicken drohst.




Ich hab Dich ansich für pfiffiger gehalten. Aber ich werde mitnichten (wie schon bei den PN´s ein paar Mal versucht) meine Worte hier noch und nöcher anders kleiden, damit es auch beim Empfänger ankommt.

Du kannst das gern tun Martin, die Welt ist groß und das Gelände auch.


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> EDIT:
> bzgl. meiner plattform hier, schau mal wieviele postings du hier geschrieben hast und wieviele ich. dann weißt du wessen plattform es hier ist.



Das lasse ich mal "selbstredend" für Deine Argumentationsketten hier stehen!


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Juni 2009)

...


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> so ich gehe jetzt schlafen,
> 
> aber ich sagt nochmal ich habe kein problem mit dir, und ich werde keine veranstallung auslassen, nur weil es dir nicht passt, hast du ein problem mit mir, dann must du damit klar kommen, egal ob bei irgendwelchen touren oder in duisburg am platz, wo wir, denke ich, viel spaß haben werden. (und das meine ich nicht ironisch)



Es wird keine Touren mehr mit Dir und mir geben.

Und ich denke nicht, das alle viel Spass haben werden, wenn bestimmte Dinge....aber lassen wir das. Denn es lohnt nicht. 

Mach Du wie Du meinst, und sollte ich eben das Gefühl bekommen, das Du es auf ne Konfrontation mit mir in Duisburg bewusst ankommen lassen willst und Du Deine hier schon mehr als ein Mal an den Tag gelegte Provonummer abziehst, wird das Mixed-Team nen Problem bekommen, aber ich denk, jeder, der mit mir da ernsthaft fahren möchte, wird spätestens dann nen Ton dazu sagen.


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich sag nur LOL und verweise auf meine Signatur.
Werde mich auf keine Seite schlagen und mich auch nicht entscheiden zwischen einer Partei.
Entweder ihr kommt damit klar oder ihr lasst es dend er großteil ist denke ich hier um Spass ZUSAMMEN zuhaben und sich mit dem Bike auszutoben. wenn ihr beide soviel überschüßige Energie habt macht doch schnell noch nen Nightride und regt euch da ab.
So streiterein haben denke ich im öffentlichen nix zusuchen, erstens geht es keinen was an, wie ja auch sonst sollte  das leben nicht im öffentlichem nicht  breit getreten werden.
zweitens fände ich es schade wenn wegen solch einer Stimmung der Thread bzw die gruppe hier aus den Fugen gerät.
Gute NAcht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (16. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> wenn ihr beide soviel überschüßige Energie habt macht doch schnell noch nen Nightride und regt euch da ab.
> So streiterein haben denke ich im öffentlichen nix zusuchen, erstens geht es keinen was an, wie ja auch sonst sollte  das leben nicht im öffentlichem nicht  breit getreten werden.
> zweitens fände ich es schade wenn wegen solch einer Stimmung der Thread bzw die gruppe hier aus den Fugen gerät.
> Gute NAcht



Na ja, mein Ding ist es ja auch nicht, aber ich kann nunmal auch nicht alles an Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit hier so stehen lassen.


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Juni 2009)

da gebe ich dir recht sascha, ich werde meine posts hier wegeditieren, wers gelesen hat hats zu kenntniss genommen. 

und auch den einen oder den anderen zu bevorzugen, ich denke das haben wir damals in der schule gemacht, und ich gehe sowieso davon aus, das alle anderen neutral uns gegenüber sind.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (17. Juni 2009)

Nix mehr los hier? habe doch gerade ne Xl Packung Popcorn geholt..


----------



## apoptygma (17. Juni 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Nix mehr los hier? habe doch gerade ne Xl Packung Popcorn geholt..




Denk an Deine Wettkampffigur und Deine angeschlagene Gesundheit (aua Hals und so), Wetter steht vor der Tür !


----------



## mistermoo (17. Juni 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Nix mehr los hier? habe doch gerade ne Xl Packung Popcorn geholt..




endzeitstimmung omg die welt geht unter...  (da holt der sich ne fettpackung) obwohl besser er als ich, habe ja genug polster für nordenau

fragen über fragen ein teufelskreis sondergleichen

in der tat waren tommi und ich doch noch am gestrigen abend, bei teils regen, unterwegs und sind eine mini tour gefahren schön durchn modder


----------



## apoptygma (17. Juni 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> in der tat waren tommi und ich doch noch am gestrigen abend, bei teils regen, unterwegs und sind eine mini tour gefahren schön durchn modder



*gähn

Ob ich heute aufs Rad komme....ich weiss ich nicht. Im Moment bin ich einfach nur recht müde. Aber Duisburg rückt näher und nur mit Krafttraining komm ich nicht wirklich weiter. Vor allem habe ich huete festgestellt, das ich langsam nicht mehr richtig in Hemd/Blusengröße M passe


----------



## mistermoo (17. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> *gähn
> 
> Ob ich heute aufs Rad komme....ich weiss ich nicht. Im Moment bin ich einfach nur recht müde. Aber Duisburg rückt näher und nur mit Krafttraining komm ich nicht wirklich weiter. Vor allem habe ich huete festgestellt, das ich langsam nicht mehr richtig in Hemd/Blusengröße M passe



du verwechselst da aber nicht brusttraining mit pumpen (doppeldeutig)


----------



## apoptygma (17. Juni 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> du verwechselst da aber nicht brusttraining mit pumpen (doppeldeutig)





Da wo gestreut is, kannse rennen


----------



## mistermoo (17. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Da wo gestreut is, kannse rennen



<<<<---- spike unterschnallschuhe hat.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber Duisburg rückt näher


Das ist natürlich wahr...
Nachdem ich gestern irgendwie nicht so recht Lust hatte zu fahren und mir dann gedacht hab, fährste einfach mal eine schnelle Runde und tust dir mal noch ein bisschen weh. Heute habe ich mir dann richtig weh getanj:
151,11km
6:32:12h
23,11km/h

Jetzt erstmal Beine hoch legen...
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (17. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich wahr...
> Nachdem ich gestern irgendwie nicht so recht Lust hatte zu fahren und mir dann gedacht hab, fährste einfach mal eine schnelle Runde und tust dir mal noch ein bisschen weh. Heute habe ich mir dann richtig weh getanj:
> 151,11km
> 6:32:12h
> ...


 
Respekt


----------



## eminem7905 (17. Juni 2009)

krass, über 150km, wo warst du denn überall????


@ seb. kannst du mich um halb 7 abholen???
oder wie schaut es aus??
habe noch deine brillen hier. 
mein auto ist fast fertig, die bremsen sind zwar nicht entlüftet, und die spur noch nicht eingestellt, aber sonnst alles ok. gehe erstmal baden.


----------



## seppel82 (17. Juni 2009)

alles klar. ich komm dann gegen halb vorbei. bis später


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> krass, über 150km, wo warst du denn überall????


Ich muss nicht zwangsläufig viel sehen um viel zu fahren. Wenn ich sage, wo ich nur gewesen bin, zieht es dir die Schuhe aus -> und das kann keiner wollen 


eminem7905 schrieb:


> habe noch deine brillen hier.


Und meinen Sattel, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht!

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (17. Juni 2009)

bin in der wohnung, habe keine schuhe an, bin barfuss. 

ja sattel ist im auto, wann willst du deine tour machen???


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (17. Juni 2009)

Langsam geht es Berg auf!
46km in 2:10 123 Durchschnittspuls aber nur 300hm darf noch nicht so drücken.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja sattel ist im auto, wann willst du deine tour machen???


Schnapp dir den Schlüssel, geh runter. Meine Adresse hast du!

Bis gleich
P.S.. Kleiner Scherz! Wann ich meine Tour mache, weiß ich noch nicht. Vor Wetter eher nicht mehr...


----------



## sonic3105 (17. Juni 2009)

@Uwe
Hey Respekt das kann sich doch schonmal wieder sehen lassen.

Habe auch gerade eine GA1B gemacht Daten hab ich auf dem Rox, aber jetzt keine Zeit zum nachsehen.

@kai
Wow, Dafür gibts ein dickes RESPEKT
wirklich lange und finde auch richtig schnelle Runde, jetzt fände ich Puls und Hm Interessant.


----------



## apoptygma (17. Juni 2009)

@Kai 




So, komm grade von ner angenehmen GA-Runde mit Jenz und Thomas wieder. Wo wir waren, keinen Ahnung, muss Jenz aushelfen. Radwege, Wald, Freischütz, keine Ahnung 

38.67 km, 2:14, 383 HM 141er Puls

Danke Jungs. War genau richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai


Wie wahr, wie wahr!
Aber ich muss ja gucken, was bis Duisburg noch zu tun ist, ne.
Rein überlebenstechnisch kann es kommen, behaupte ich mal.

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (17. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wie wahr, wie wahr!
> Aber ich muss ja gucken, was bis Duisburg noch zu tun ist, ne.
> Rein überlebenstechnisch kann es kommen, behaupte ich mal.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Davon gehe ich aus


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Davon gehe ich aus


Jetzt gibt es nur noch zwei Möglichkeiten:
Entweder ich komme durch oder das Rennen nimmt für mich neben der Strecke ein jähes Ende. Aber auch davon gehe ich mal nicht aus!

Kai


----------



## mistermoo (17. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es nur noch zwei Möglichkeiten:
> Entweder ich komme durch oder das Rennen nimmt für mich neben der Strecke ein jähes Ende. Aber auch davon gehe ich mal nicht aus!
> 
> Kai



wie kai, willste dann mit uns mittrinken.... okay aber immer nur 1 pinchen nach dem anderen


----------



## eminem7905 (17. Juni 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> wie kai, willste dann mit uns mittrinken.... okay aber immer nur 1 pinchen nach dem anderen



das wird mein persönliches 24 std. rennen, jede runde die truppe zurücklegt, wird ein pinnchen gekippt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juni 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> wie kai, willste dann mit uns mittrinken.... okay aber immer nur 1 pinchen nach dem anderen


Nee, lass mal! Ich fahre schon nüchtern schlimmer als andere alkoholisiert...

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (17. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Vor Wetter eher nicht mehr...



dann bringe ich dir den sattel ins ziel, bin ja auch da um dir/fabian die daumen zu drücken und dafür zu sorgen das du nicht letzter wirst.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und dafür zu sorgen das du nicht letzter wirst.


Befürchtest du soetwas?

Kai


----------



## seppel82 (18. Juni 2009)

Juten Morgen zusammen.
Wer geht denn heut mal für mich arbeiten??
....Niemand?


----------



## apoptygma (18. Juni 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Juten Morgen zusammen.
> Wer geht denn heut mal für mich arbeiten??
> ....Niemand?




Das is grad mal ganz schlecht. 

Nach viel zu wenig Schlaf mal wieder heute Nacht häng ich hier selbst wie verkehrt auf meinem Bürostuhl rum 

Tagesfreizeit wär wat Feines 

*gähn


----------



## eminem7905 (18. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Befürchtest du soetwas?
> 
> Kai



hmmmmm, du hast ein paar seiten vorher solche befürchtungen gehabt. bzw. hast sowas in die richtung geäußert.


----------



## apoptygma (18. Juni 2009)

@Kai

Könntest Du Dich ggf. noch um Licht kümmern für Duisburg, Du hattest da doch was meine ich. 

Zum anderen habe ich mit Steffen gerade gesprochen, mach Dir auch schonmal nen wenig Gedanken über ne Wechseltaktik (das geht auch an Thomas), Steffen meinte für sich (aber das werden wir noch besprechen) das wir ihn vor 2 Std. gar nicht vom Rad holen brauchen, da er locker ne Std. zum warm werden braucht. Da sollte jeder sich mal Gedanken über ne Taktik machen (Thomas preferierte ja nen stündlichen Wechsel), vielleicht müssten wir dann nen bissken mixen, was die Pausenzeiten angeht. Bzw, auch nen wenig überlegen, wie der Tag zur Nacht aufgeteilt wird.

@Jenz/Thomas
Die Lampe von Steffen hab ich hier getz.

Ahso, ich wollte Langenberg die Tage melden, wie schaut es aus?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen!


eminem7905 schrieb:


> hmmmmm, du hast ein paar seiten vorher solche befürchtungen gehabt. bzw. hast sowas in die richtung geäußert.


Nöö, habe ich nicht! (Quelle?) Ich habe lediglich leichte Bedenken, ob dass Rennen so wird wie hier zum Teil von Anderen geäußert...





apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Könntest Du Dich ggf. noch um Licht kümmern für Duisburg, Du hattest da doch was meine ich.


Ja, habe ich, mache ich.


apoptygma schrieb:


> Zum anderen habe ich mit Steffen gerade gesprochen, mach Dir auch schonmal nen wenig Gedanken über ne Wechseltaktik (das geht auch an Thomas), Steffen meinte für sich (aber das werden wir noch besprechen) das wir ihn vor 2 Std. gar nicht vom Rad holen brauchen, da er locker ne Std. zum warm werden braucht. Da sollte jeder sich mal Gedanken über ne Taktik machen (Thomas preferierte ja nen stündlichen Wechsel), vielleicht müssten wir dann nen bissken mixen, was die Pausenzeiten angeht. Bzw, auch nen wenig überlegen, wie der Tag zur Nacht aufgeteilt wird.


Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt total egal, wie lange ich wie oft fahren soll (interessant wird es, wenn ich die 6h deutlich überschreiten sollte, dann muss ich die Kräfte anders einteilen). Ich würde bis hierhin sagen, dass ich etwa nach 15min einigermaßen auf Temperatur bin und mehr Intensität vertrage. Ich kann mich da täuschen, aber meist geht es mir so.
In Sachen Wechseltaktik kann ich mich für den Vorschlag von Thomas begeistern. So haben wir das 2007 gemacht und allzu schlecht fand ich dies nicht. Mit der Fahrzeit pro Schicht steigt auch die Wartezeit auf die nächste Fahrt und damit das Langeweilepotenzial! In den Nachtstunden sind wir 2stündige Einheiten gefahren, was sich auch bewährt hat.
Auf einen Nachteinsatz würde ich weiterhin gerne verzichten! Nicht, weil ich meinen Schönheitsschlaf brauche, sondern einfach, weil es mich fertig macht. Da ich es aber schon kommen sehe, sage ich, dass mein Licht, besagt gesagt der Akku dieses, etwa 2h hält.

Alles Weitere auf Nachfrage oder beim Treffen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. Juni 2009)

@Kai

Ihr tragt das alles einfach zusammen und wir frickeln uns dann was  , das klappt schon.

Sicherlich sollten wir beide wenn dann sehen, das wir nach Möglichkeit wirklich bis so spät wie geht und so früh wie wieder geht auf die Bahn kommen  Ich sagte ja, ich habe kein Prob damit, um 4 rum wieder auf den Hobel zu gehen, da geht die Sonne ja langsam wieder auf 

Gut, die Pausen dazwischen nutze ich zum Lesen, Musikhören, ausruhen, rumliegen, relaxen halt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Ihr tragt das alles einfach zusammen und wir frickeln uns dann was  , das klappt schon.


In einem 2er Team wäre das alles einfacher gewesen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






apoptygma schrieb:


> Sicherlich sollten wir beide wenn dann sehen, das wir nach Möglichkeit wirklich bis so spät wie geht und so früh wie wieder geht auf die Bahn kommen  Ich sagte ja, ich habe kein Prob damit, um 4 rum wieder auf den Hobel zu gehen, da geht die Sonne ja langsam wieder auf


Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war so zwischen 21:30Uhr und 5:30Uhr Beleuchtungspflicht. Kann mich aber auch vertun...


apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, die Pausen dazwischen nutze ich zum Lesen, Musikhören, ausruhen, rumliegen, relaxen halt


Ja, mal schauen. Werde ich schon irgendwie hinkriegen, denke ich mal.

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (18. Juni 2009)

Ihr werdet das Kind in Duisburg schon Schaukeln.
Ich werd jedenfalls Daumen drücken.

Bei mir steht als nächstes Nordenau auf dem Plan.
Hab mich jetzt für alle rennen die ich gern fahren würde angemeldet.
Hoffe einfach mal das mir da Arbeitstechnisch nix zwischen kommt.

Ja eventuell schiebe ich auch nochmal nen CC Rennen zwischen aber sicher bin ich mir da für dieses jahr noch nicht.

Erstmal muss jetzt meine Gabel zum Service, hab wohl nen Defekt, leider Öl verlust...
Aber denke mal das das anstandslos über Garantie laufen sollte, ist ja nichtmal nen Jahr alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (18. Juni 2009)

Notfalls könnt ich euch noch meine Sigma leihen. Is jetzt nicht die hellste, dürfte aber reichen. Voll geladen macht sie ca. 6 Stunden. Mit der Zweitleuchte in etwa die hälfte...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Juni 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Notfalls könnt ich euch noch meine Sigma leihen. Is jetzt nicht die hellste, dürfte aber reichen. Voll geladen macht sie ca. 6 Stunden. Mit der Zweitleuchte in etwa die hälfte...


Beleuchtung sollte eigentlich genügend vorhanden sein. Wir streiten noch drum, wer sie benutzen darf! 
Na ja, wir kommen, wenn es doch eng werden sollte, natürlich gerne darauf darauf zurück 

Danke schön für das Angebot,
Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (18. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Erstmal muss jetzt meine Gabel zum Service, hab wohl nen Defekt, leider Öl verlust...
> Aber denke mal das das anstandslos über Garantie laufen sollte, ist ja nichtmal nen Jahr alt.



ob das wohl an deinen dh fahrten liegt, dafür ist die klar nicht ausgelegt...


----------



## apoptygma (18. Juni 2009)

Hat einer für kleines Geld nen olles Notebook inner Ecken rumfliegen? Ich habe meines vorhin geschrottet :-(

Oder nen PC? Muss nicht viel draufhaben.


----------



## sonic3105 (18. Juni 2009)

@jenz,
Also das sollte sie abkönnen, mach ja nix wildes damit. Durchgeschlagen ist sie jedenfalls noch nie.

@wencke
Also ich wüsste egrade keinen, aber kann mich mal umhören, wieviel wilsst du ausgeben??


----------



## apoptygma (18. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @wencke
> Also ich wüsste egrade keinen, aber kann mich mal umhören, wieviel wilsst du ausgeben??



Sowenig wie geht  Unter 300!

Du, ich habs vorhin nicht gehört, und dann zurückgerufen....da biste dann nimmer ran


----------



## sonic3105 (18. Juni 2009)

@Wencke, 
bin gerade erst rein, und werdd mich auch jetzt gleich ins Bett packen, 
morgen wenn das Wetter mit Spielt mit dem rad zur Arbeit.

Sag mal hat jemand ne Ahnung ob die Mavic Crossmax SLR Laufräder was taugen??

So Preis Leistungstechnisch??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Sag mal hat jemand ne Ahnung ob die Mavic Crossmax SLR Laufräder was taugen??
> So Preis Leistungstechnisch??


Wenn du schon soviel Geld in die Hand nimmst, würde ich mir auch Gedanken über einen "Custom-Aufbau" machen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (18. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke,
> bin gerade erst rein, und werdd mich auch jetzt gleich ins Bett packen,
> morgen wenn das Wetter mit Spielt mit dem rad zur Arbeit.
> 
> ...



Ahso, dann wars nen mobiles Telefonat vonm unterwegs, dat wusste ich nicht 

Schlaf gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (18. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke,
> bin gerade erst rein, und werdd mich auch jetzt gleich ins Bett packen,
> morgen wenn das Wetter mit Spielt mit dem rad zur Arbeit.
> 
> ...



ob die was taugen, in der gewichtsklasse wohl die am meist verbauten lrs überhaupt

so langsam wirds aber zeit für nen leichten rahmen, richtung carbon oder so, wenn du schon auf leichtbau gehen willst...


----------



## eminem7905 (19. Juni 2009)

moin,
was wiegt dein bike zur zeit sascha???

@all

wie schaut es am WE mit biken aus??? bock auf eine kleine tour???


----------



## Danboo (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

wollte hier nun eine meiner Lieblingsrunden vorstellen, die ich recht häufig fahre da Sie landschaftlich echt genial ist und für jeden etwas zu bieten hat (Waldautobahn, Straße, Singletrails, Feld- Waldwege &&&). Da ich nun die Möglichkeit habe solche Tracks mit dem Edge aufzuzeichnen, wollte ich sie euch natürlich dann auch nicht vorenthalten 

Start & Ziel sind in dem kleinen Ortsteil Altenbreckerfeld in Breckerfeld. Von hier aus geht es erst einmal zur Ennepetalsperre, dann Richtung Nyetalsperre, von dort zur Bevertalsperre, wieder zurück Richtung Ennepetalsperre, dann ein wenig durchs Ennepetal und von dort dann retour nach Altenbreckerfeld 

Auf der Strecke gibt es allerhand zu sehen und zu erleben. Es gibt reichlich Seenlandschaft, Wald und Wiese, bezaubernde Tallandschaften, herrliche Bergrückenzüge mit phantastischem Ausblick und reichlich Einkehrmöglichkeiten. Wer sich die GPX Datei runter lädt, kann sich in Google Earth ja schon mal einen Einblick verschaffen (mit Geländedaten ein sehr schickes Spielzeug) 

Im Folgenden nun:

- Screenshot zwecks Kartenübersicht 

- Screenshot mit Höhenprofil 

- Zum Nachfahren (oder zum betrachten in Google Earth und MapSource) die GPX Daten: Anhang anzeigen 3Talsperren_course.zip


Greez,
Daniel 

PS: Habe die Runde erst gestern Abend das letzte Mal mit den folgenden Daten absolviert:

Gesamtfahrzeit: 3 Stunden 25 Min
Streckenlänge: 53,45 km
Höhenmeter bergan: 817m
Höhenmeter bergab: 848m
Durchschn. Puls: 134bpm
Durchschn. Tempo: 15,6km/h
Max. Tempo: 61,2 km/h
Kalorien: 2577


----------



## sonic3105 (19. Juni 2009)

@Jens ,
ich denke der Rahmen wartet ein wenig, aber die Luafräder können ja dann mit an den neuen Rahmen wenn der dann irgendwann mal fällig ist.

@Daniel,
ich schliesse mich sicherlich gerne mal an.
für neue Runden bin ich immer gern zuhaben.

@All
So endlich we und mal schauen wie das Wetter sich gleich so entwickelt.
Das Technik Training der Trailjunkz ist verschoben,bin also weiterhin offen für alles was am Sonntag mit Biken anstehen könnte.

Achja, bei meiner Reba hat sich wohl die Kartusche verabschiedet.
Wird dann demnächst getauscht.


----------



## eminem7905 (19. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWm_bfkxCwg"]YouTube - sex on the kitchentable[/ame]


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Sag mal hat jemand ne Ahnung ob die Mavic Crossmax SLR Laufräder was taugen??
> 
> So Preis Leistungstechnisch??



Nicht besonders leicht, Freilauf sehr pflegebedürftig, weich wie Sau.

Preisleistungsverhältniss: Katastrophal.

Wird dir kein Leichtbauer empfehlen. Empfehlung: XT XTR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (19. Juni 2009)

Danke schonmal für die Auskunft,
den Xtr Laufradsatz hatte ich auch schonmal ins Auge gefasst, werd mich dann mal weiter umschauen.

So ich hab mir dann mal eine GA2 Runde in die Beine geschraubt und bin auf
51,23 Km
2:10:26 Zeit
Schnitt 23,55 Km/h
Hfq Schnitt 149
Hm 449


----------



## shaun_baker (19. Juni 2009)

nabend @all
wie geil ist des denn da geht man sich ne wohnung anschauen, kommt etwas ins gespräch mit den vermietern so hobbys usw. stellte sich raus biker fahren in alpen touren. hab dann auch gleich mal ne neue trainingsstrecke erklärt bekommen. und die wohnung wie es ausschaut auch


----------



## sonic3105 (19. Juni 2009)

Ja da sag ich doch mal Glückwunsch.


----------



## apoptygma (19. Juni 2009)

Schööööööööööööööööööönes Teil mein Notebook


----------



## seppel82 (19. Juni 2009)

so komm grad von ner kleinen abendrunde zur hasper talsperre (abend weil laminat schleppen und klein weil platt). daten sind nix besonderes bis peinlich und meine bikerin auf dem weissen hardtail war auch nicht da....
topspeed kann sich mit 48,6 km/h allerdings sehen lassen 

wie siehts am wochenende mit ner (trail-)tour aus??
weiß leider nicht wann genau es bei mir passt, weil ich irgendwie beim umzug eingeplan wurde. keine ahnung wie das passieren konnte....


----------



## sonic3105 (19. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir sieht es mit Trail Tour ganz schlecht aus, werde mich erstmal auf der Strasse vergnügen bis meine Gabel wieder Okay ist.


----------



## eminem7905 (19. Juni 2009)

@ sebastian, meld dich dann am WE, würde gerne fahren wollen, allerdings nicht am samstag zw. 13-15 uhr und am sonntag zw. 13-16 uhr  ist formel1, und das möchte ich gerne schauen. 

@alle anderen, wer bock hat, bitte melden. 

@sascha
was für eine gabel hast du???
habe für rockshox eine wartungsmanual für alle dämpfer und gabeln als pdf.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @alle anderen, wer bock hat, bitte melden.


Bock ansich schon. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass das vor Wetter noch was wird. Erstmal brauch ich einen neuen Helm (irgendwelche Vorschläge aus dem weiten Rund?) 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Und am besten auch eine neue Hose...


----------



## eminem7905 (19. Juni 2009)

warum helm, ist was passiert???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> warum helm, ist was passiert???


Ja, aber nicht heute, oder gestern!
Er ist vorne gerissen und sollte mal umgetauscht werden. In Wetter starte ich mit einem anderen Helm.

Mir geht es gut, Danke der Nachfrage!

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (19. Juni 2009)

beim sturz auf der letzen tour, oder als du selbst deine runden gedreht hast???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> beim sturz auf der letzen tour, oder als du selbst deine runden gedreht hast???


Wahrscheinlich bei der letzten Tour oder als er mir die Tage hingefallen ist, also, der Helm. Aber dann hätte er auch vorher schon was abhaben müssen.

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Juni 2009)

morgen zusammen,

@daniel

habe mir deine tour mal genauer angesehen, und ich habe echt gedacht das da oben in breckerfeld sich viel mehr HM ansammeln lassen, aber anscheinend ist es nicht der fall, wahrscheinlich liegt es daran das man nie richtig ins tal fährt. 
wenn du mal ne tour organisierst, bin ich gern dabei.

und ich gehe jetzt eine runde biken bis zur formel 1.


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin!

@Kai: Das ma blöd. Ich denk ma, daste entweder am besten ma nach Karstadt Sport fährst oder hier nach Klein bzw. Markgraf Schwerte. Ich denk ma, bestellen is nicht so der Burner, ich hab mich mit einem Helm ja auch schon vertan, was das anging, der liegt getz hier rum 

Ich werd getz auch eben frühstücken und dann meinen Bock satteln und ne kleine Runde hier drehen (mal sehen, wie lange es trocken bleibt, derzeit schauts ja noch ganz gut aus)

Na ja und dann wohl den halben Tag hier an meinem neuen Spielzeug rumspielen


----------



## shaun_baker (20. Juni 2009)

morgen zusammen
so kaffee trinken, e mails schnell nachschauen und dann ab richtung kemnader see. wetter schaut hier gut aus.


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht heute, oder gestern!
> Er ist vorne gerissen und sollte mal umgetauscht werden. In Wetter starte ich mit einem anderen Helm.
> 
> Mir geht es gut, Danke der Nachfrage!
> ...




Apropos.....Du hast aber getz ne Fahrgelegenheit etc. für Wetter? Wenn nicht sag bitte Bescheid. Wegen Mittwoch sag ich noch Bescheid, wann ich Dich abhole.


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juni 2009)

Wir Zeit, das ich anne Luft komme 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD5aNma73lQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Die Ãrzte - Mach die Augen zu (1993)[/ame]

im Kontext mit diesem hier

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBe7Myna5Es"]YouTube - Silbermond - Durch die Nacht[/ame]

machen manche Tage zum *grml

Danke "*********" 

*aber sieht sich ja immer 2x

P.S.
Nein, es brauchen hier im Rund kein Spekulation über "hiesige" Protagonisten gemacht werden, die gibbet in diesem Falle nicht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen!


apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai: Das ma blöd. Ich denk ma, daste entweder am besten ma nach Karstadt Sport fährst oder hier nach Klein bzw. Markgraf Schwerte. Ich denk ma, bestellen is nicht so der Burner, ich hab mich mit einem Helm ja auch schon vertan, was das anging, der liegt getz hier rum


Klein hatte ich ansich schon in meinem Plan drin, aber die Nacht war irgendwie länger als zunächst geplant. Ich werde wohl am Montag, sofern es das Wetter zulässt, mal hinfahren um zu gucken. Gestern gab es ja noch einen leichten Geldregen, mal schauen, was sich tun lässt...


apoptygma schrieb:


> Apropos.....Du hast aber getz ne Fahrgelegenheit etc. für Wetter? Wenn nicht sag bitte Bescheid. Wegen Mittwoch sag ich noch Bescheid, wann ich Dich abhole.


Bzgl. Fahrgelegenheit werde ich heute noch mal fragen und dir später Bescheid sagen, wenn das okay für dich ist 
Wegen Mittwoch ist super!
Beleuchtung habe ich auch nach gefragt. Ist soweit geklärt, auch wenn es mich nicht 100%ig zufriedenstellt... Aber egal, bequatschen wir am Mittwoch, würde ich sagen.

Ob ich heute/dieses WE noch mal aufs Bike komme, ist derzeit schwer zu sagen... Mal sehen.

Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß beim Biken
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß beim Biken
> Gruß Kai




Hier is auch noch vertagt quasi, ich bekomme Kopfweh, daher warte ich besser noch nen wenig.

*grml


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (20. Juni 2009)

so @home
18,38km auf 474HM mit einem 15,0er schnitt


----------



## sonic3105 (20. Juni 2009)

Hi ho, ich werd mich heute auch ein wenig schonen . Diesbezüglich nur ein wenig schnellkraft training und Radeln lassen, eventuell heute NAchmittag ne 1-2 Studnen Runde. Morgen wirds dann etwas länger aber wohl nur Asphalt.
Ja mit meinen laufrädern bzw. und oder Bremse hab ich mich noch irgendwie zu nix entschlossen. jetzt kommt auch ner Gedanke zu einem zweitrad auf. Ach man ist das alles Schwierig


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Juni 2009)

@sascha
was hällst du von so einem crosser wie uwe den hat, damit kann man leichte waldwege fahren, und auf der strasse bist du schnell. 
und hast du hier schon geschaut, die besteln dir deine laufräder zurecht nach deinen wünschen
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraeder:::517.html


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Hi ho, ich werd mich heute auch ein wenig schonen . Diesbezüglich nur ein wenig schnellkraft training und Radeln lassen, eventuell heute NAchmittag ne 1-2 Studnen Runde. Morgen wirds dann etwas länger aber wohl nur Asphalt.
> Ja mit meinen laufrädern bzw. und oder Bremse hab ich mich noch irgendwie zu nix entschlossen. jetzt kommt auch ner Gedanke zu einem zweitrad auf. Ach man ist das alles Schwierig




Dann müssen wir und nur wegen morgen nochmal kurzschließen.


----------



## sonic3105 (20. Juni 2009)

@martin, 
nee.... nen Crosser tuts dann bei mir nicht wirklich, denn dadurch werden bei mir am Mtb die Räder nicht leichter und die Bremse auch nicht wirklich besser.
bei Actionsports hatte ich schon geschaut aber die haben die laufräder die ich haben will nicht im Sortiment, müsste man höchstens mal Anrufen.
Hab es ja nicht eilig und werd miche rstmal in aller Ruhe Informieren.


----------



## seppel82 (20. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzxMbfpAM-o&eurl=http://www.mtb-news.de/&feature=player_embedded


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (20. Juni 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzxMbfpAM-o&eurl=http://www.mtb-news.de/&feature=player_embedded




Großes Kino!


----------



## sonic3105 (20. Juni 2009)

Boah ist das ein ÖDER Tag,
ich glaub ich geh gleich mein rad Putzen aber selbstd as Lohnt nicht bei dem Sau Wetter


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juni 2009)

Jo, das is grenzwertig öde heute. Ich seh echt mal zu, das ich nachher noch ins Studio komm, das ich wenigstens getz die gefühlten 8000 Kalorien, die ich gerade in mich reinstopfe, wieder anssatzweise weg bekomme


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Jo, das is grenzwertig öde heute. Ich seh echt mal zu, das ich nachher noch ins Studio komm, das ich wenigstens getz die gefühlten 8000 Kalorien, die ich gerade in mich reinstopfe, wieder anssatzweise weg bekomme


Oh, du auch? Willkommen im Club! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Oh, du auch? Willkommen im Club!
> 
> Gruß Kai




Jup, Haribo Speckmäuse, Fritts......


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Jup, Haribo Speckmäuse, Fritts......


Doppelkekse (auch als "Prinzenrolle" bekannt), Eistee
Hat ja keiner gesehen, ne 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (20. Juni 2009)

Heute 37km in 1:55 inklusive komplett Wäsche.
So ganz nebenbei die 4000 sind auch schon voll


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Heute 37km in 1:55 inklusive komplett Wäsche.
> So ganz neben bei die 4000 sind auch schon voll


Cool geht ja wieder aufwärts bei dir!
Ja, an der 4000km-Marke bin ich auch dran (fehlen noch etwa 100km). Du fährst das in einer Saison, wo du vom Auto erwischt wirst und dir die Leiste brichst! Deprimierend... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (20. Juni 2009)

So und jetzt gehe ich mit meiner Frau und ein paar Freunde guten alten Roch n Roll Live hören. Bis morgen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> So und jetzt gehe ich mit meiner Frau und ein paar Freunde guten alten Roch n Roll Live hören. Bis morgen.


Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß dabei! 

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (20. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Cool geht ja wieder aufwärts bei dir!
> Ja, an der 4000km-Marke bin ich auch dran (fehlen noch etwa 100km). Du fährst das in einer Saison, wo du vom Auto erwischt wirst und dir die Leiste brichst! Deprimierend...
> 
> Gruß Kai




Hallo? Ich habe erst 2400 km rund....also bleib mal locker


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hallo? Ich habe erst 2400 km rund....also bleib mal locker


Ich habe in meinem gesamten ersten Jahr 1200km gemacht. Alles also  eine Frage der Sichtweise 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juni 2009)

So, und mit diesem grenzgenialen Song verabschiede ich mich ins Studio, hier bekomm ich getz die Krise langsam  Ich brauch Schmerz. Dazu passt das Lied grad ganz gut *haha

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icrNkmf9uyQ"]YouTube - Another Way to Die[/ame]


----------



## sonic3105 (20. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin bei 1800 ca.
Und freut michd as es bei dir woder so gut läuft.
Uwe läuft langsam wieder Rund.


----------



## Danboo (20. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> morgen zusammen,
> 
> @daniel
> 
> ...


 
Die Tour, die ich hier ins Forum gestellt habe ist ne ganz harmlose Variante ins Bergische, mal was zum entspannten Cruisen  Habe heute ne Runde mit 36km und dabei 894 HÃ¶henmetern gedreht. Es geht auch auf die âschmerzvolleâ Tour... Kannst Dir ja auch mal die Runde nach Altena & retour ansehen (Click mich)â¦ Wie gehabt, ich genieÃe den Vorteil in die eine Richtung ins entspannte Bergische zu radeln & in die andere Richtung ins Volme- Lennetal etc. Je nach dem wie âschmerzgeilâ ich denn nun gerade bin, habâ ich die Qual der Wahl


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also ich bin bei 1800 ca.
> Und freut michd as es bei dir woder so gut läuft.
> Uwe läuft langsam wieder Rund.


Bei mir schwanken die Monatsleistungen zwischen 46!!!km (im Februar) und 1.200km (im Mai).

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Juni 2009)

geil wieder schw**z vergleich wer mehr im jahr gefahren ist 

ok, ich auch mit 556km seit mitte april, allerdings auf 10865HM macht 19,54hm pro km. 

edith sagt.

jo ne schöne tour nach altena, allerdings werden dort die berge übler. alleine schon durch das volmetal hoch ist es ekelig je nachdem welchen weg man fährt.


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juni 2009)

Danboo schrieb:


> Die Tour, die ich hier ins Forum gestellt habe ist ne ganz harmlose Variante ins Bergische, mal was zum entspannten Cruisen  Habe heute ne Runde mit 36km und dabei 894 Höhenmetern gedreht. Es geht auch auf die scherzvolle Tour... Kannst Dir ja auch mal die Runde nach Altena & retour ansehen (Click mich) Wie gehabt, ich genieße den Vorteil in die eine Richtung ins entspannte Bergische zu Radeln & in die andere Richtung ins Volme- Lennetal etc. Je nach dem wie schmerzgeil ich denn nun gerade bin, hab ich die Qual der Wahl



Wat freu ich mich auf meinen Garmin  Die Tour schaut geil aus........


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juni 2009)

@ Martin
Angeber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (20. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Martin
> Angeber!




Ach was!


----------



## sonic3105 (20. Juni 2009)

@martin
nee nicht schwanzvergleich, nur mal schauen wieviel Kilometer man zurück gelegt hat

dein Cube kann eh nicht soweit fahren dann fällt das ausseinander


----------



## Danboo (20. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wat freu ich mich auf meinen Garmin  Die Tour schaut geil aus........


 
Die Spielerei mit dem Garmin ist echt genial, egal ob die Trackplanung, der extrem umfangreiche Radcomputer & was sonst noch alles an dem Ding dran ist. Für meinen Teil kann ich nur sagen 
Einziges Mako, das exorbitant teure Kartenmaterial


----------



## mistermoo (20. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @martin
> nee nicht schwanzvergleich, nur mal schauen wieviel Kilometer man zurück gelegt hat
> 
> dein Cube kann eh nicht soweit fahren dann fällt das ausseinander



weils zusammen gewürfelt ist???


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juni 2009)

Danboo schrieb:


> Die Spielerei mit dem Garmin ist echt genial, egal ob die Trackplanung, der extrem umfangreiche Radcomputer & was sonst noch alles an dem Ding dran ist. Für meinen Teil kann ich nur sagen
> Einziges Mako, das exorbitant teure Kartenmaterial




Gut, aber an das Kartenmaterial kommt man auch links- wie rechtsrum oder so ;-)

Welchen hast du genau?


----------



## Danboo (20. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @martin
> nee nicht schwanzvergleich, nur mal schauen wieviel Kilometer man zurück gelegt hat
> 
> dein Cube kann eh nicht soweit fahren dann fällt das ausseinander


 

Also ich kann über mein Cube nüscht negatives berichten. Im Gegenteil, ich bin bis jetzt voll auf zufrieden und würde mir das Bike auf jeden Fall noch einmal zulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danboo (20. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, aber an das Kartenmaterial kommt man auch links- wie rechtsrum oder so ;-)
> 
> Welchen hast du genau?


 

Das Garmin Edge 705


----------



## sonic3105 (20. Juni 2009)

Daniel das ist auch mehr nen Spass, mit dem rad.
Aber MArtin hatd s selbst zusammen gewürfelt LOL
Also Quasi gekniffelt HAHHAHAHA


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juni 2009)

Danboo schrieb:


> Das Garmin Edge 705




Dann bist Du "mein" Mann 

So, ich werd getz aber echt los, das ich zum Boxen pünktlich wieder da bih. ich hoff ma, das das ganze "MC Fit Pack" mittlerweile bei Ali inne Dönerbude auf Ihren BMW fahrenden Dissen-Kumpel wartet


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Juni 2009)

es wird so lange seine dienste tun, bis ein neues irgendwann mal kommt. 
noch habe ich nicht genug geld zusammen, und finanzierung kommt für mich nicht in frage. und ich habe mich noch nicht 100% entschieden. 
momentan bin lese ich mich in den trek remedy 7 oder 8 ein 

aber was ich sagen kann, meine manitou 1:00 hält seit 6 jahren komplett ohne wartung, ja damals wurde noch qualität gebaut. 

zu den garmin, schau mal über den großen teich, habe damals mir ne komplette topo für 60 euro incl. versand geholt. und jetzt steht der dollar auch schon ziemlich arm da. 

@daniel, schau mal in meine fotosammlung wie mein cube zusammengewürfelt wurde, dein weißt du was die spammer hier meinen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und ich habe mich noch nicht 100% entschieden.


Schau mal bei Giant unter "Anthem". Kann ich nur empfehlen!

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juni 2009)

So, pünktlich zu Klitschko wieder zu Hause.

Stunde gelaufen, knappe Stunde Kraft, nun bin ich aber auch platt.


----------



## mistermoo (21. Juni 2009)

morgäään, es hat die ganze nacht übelst geregnet, ich war zu spät zu hause, ich geh zurück ins bett


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Heute 37km in 1:55 inklusive komplett Wäsche.
> So ganz nebenbei die 4000 sind auch schon voll



Wow bei mir sind es bis Dato 2100 Km mit dem Mtb und ca 3000 km mit dem RR. Da ich meine Geschwindigkeit an steigungen erhöhen möchte bin ich bisher bei 120000 Hm plus die paar zerquetschten 8000 aus den letzten 4 Rennen angelangt.

Langfristig dient es dazu in ca 2/3 Jahren die Transalp Challenge sportlich fahren zu koennen, allerdings macht mir meine Gesundheit dieses jahr sehr zu schaffen.

Durch dem Vereinswechsel vom MBC Bochum zur Radsportabteilung des Koelner Triathlon Teams wird mir nun die Moeglichkeit eingeraumt in Duisburg zu starten. Ob als Einzelstarter oder im Schnellen 8. Team wird sich noch zeigen. Insgesamt ist der Vereinswechsel ein deutlicher Vorteil, aus regionaler sicht und die Tatsache das ich mit meiner Lebensgefaehrtin im selben verein bin haette auch nicht besser laufen koennen.


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Juni 2009)

So ich werd michmal aufs Rad schwingen und gucken was das Wetter so sagt.
Bis später mal


----------



## apoptygma (21. Juni 2009)

*gähn

Guten Morgen!

Erstmal wach werden is angesagt bei mir.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. Juni 2009)

Hm, so zu 14 Uhr schauts Reregradarmässig ganz gut aus

http://www.meteoblue.com/index.php?id=246&L=1&did=135&zf_f=51253&zf_c=de&zf_sday=Sun

Dann wirds wohl Richtung Kenmade gehen und zurück.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. Juni 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Durch dem Vereinswechsel vom MBC Bochum zur Radsportabteilung des Koelner Triathlon Teams .



Bist du jetzt Richtung Köln ausgewandert?


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Juni 2009)

morgen, 
boh habe ich nen kopf, gehe erstmal mein auto suchen, und was zu essen holen. 
biken heute.....no way


----------



## apoptygma (21. Juni 2009)

So, hier gehts gleich auf ne GA Runde mippm Sascha zur Kemnade....Sebastian, soll ich ne Krakauer vonner Bude mitbringen????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, hier gehts gleich auf ne GA Runde mippm Sascha zur Kemnade....Sebastian, soll ich ne Krakauer vonner Bude mitbringen????


Euch beiden dabei viel Spaß!

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (21. Juni 2009)

Wir sind die Geilsten!



Geschmeidige 92 Km in die Beine geschraubt. Homebase-Hattingen-über Blankenstein-Witten Herbede zurück (ein paar kennen die Strecke bereits)

140er Puls bei nem 19,4er Schnitt und 4:34 auffer Uhr.

Viel Glück mippem Wetter gehabt, nu is aber auch gut für die Beine nach der Laufeinheit auch gestern.


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Juni 2009)

HeyHo,
auch Zuhause angekommen.
Ja war eine angenehme GA Runde.
Daten und Diagramm stelle ich euch dann auch mal zur Verfügung.

113,55 Km
5:41:06 Zeit
19.97 Km/h Schnitt
122 Hfq Schnitt


----------



## apoptygma (21. Juni 2009)

Hab mir grad mal den Vergleich zur letzten Tour dieser Route geholt:

Nahezu gleicher Schnitt aber dafür 9 Schläge niedrigerer D-Puls bei fast 25 km mehr. Da sieht man dann langsam die Steigerungen 

@Sascha: Das war für Dich eher ne Recom Runde


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Juni 2009)

So jetzt aber ab in Bett.
Bis morgen mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. Juni 2009)

Könnt grad :kotz:

Da legste Dich ratzemüde ins Bett und wat is.....Dir spuken Dinge durch den Kopf wie "Duisburg-Orga-was mitnehmen-wie wer wann fahren-wieviele Räder-Verpflegung-Zelte-blafasel-blablubb"

Ganz toll


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Juni 2009)

Mach dir doch darum keinen Kopp!
Das ist erst im August und wir quatschen am Mittwoch drüber 

Gute Nacht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kai


----------



## apoptygma (21. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mach dir doch darum keinen Kopp!
> Das ist erst im August und wir quatschen am Mittwoch drüber
> 
> Gute Nacht!
> ...



Na ja, Du kenns ja dieser "Ausfälle" mittlerweile bei mir, spukt da ersma was oder wer in meiner Birne rum, ist die Nacht quasi im Ar.sch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na ja, Du kenns ja dieser "Ausfälle" mittlerweile bei mir, spukt da ersma was oder wer in meiner Birne rum, ist die Nacht quasi im Ar.sch


Diesmal wird alles besser, ich wünsche es dir! 

Gute Nacht!
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. Juni 2009)

*grml

Na das wird nen Tag heute.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Juni 2009)

Halloooo...

Ich habe heute mal meine Bremse zur Instandsetzung in Gevelsberg eingereicht. Beim gestrigen Versuch, die Beläge zu wechseln, haben wir, besser gesagt mein Bruder, der Bremse erstmal den Rest gegeben 
Nach erster Einschätzung habe ich sie morgen Nachmittag zurück.
Danach habe ich eben einen Abstecher zu Klein gemacht, mit dem Ziel, mir eine neue Hose, einen neuen Helm und neue Handschuhe zu holen.
Unter'm Strich geworden ist es dann ein neuer Helm und neue Handschuhe.
Handschuhe sind soweit okay, aber der Helm...also in den muss ich wohl erstmal noch verlieben. Ein Gutes hat es: Ich seh ihn beim Fahren nicht! 

Ich bin dann erstmal wieder unterwegs!
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (22. Juni 2009)

wär der nix für dich??? der hält zumindest was aus. belüftung dürfte allerdings nicht die beste sein...


----------



## eminem7905 (22. Juni 2009)

hi, 

toll, nach km 8 auf der abfahrt vom eilperberg, vorne einen platten bekommen. echt kein schönes gefühl bei ca. 40-50km/h im trail auf dem vorderrad keine luft zu haben. aber mittlerweile weiß ich ungefähr wie die runde im september aussehen wird, auch wenn die runde noch garnicht geplannt ist von den aylienz 

gut das ich hier jedemenge ersatzschläuche habe. 

@all
wer ist denn am samstag alles beim anfeuern in wetter dabei??? ein arbeitskollege ist sonntag die strecke mit dem streckenplanner abgefahren, und er meinte, das sie nicht ohne ist, er macht sich nur sorgen das er bergab aufgehalten wird, deshalb steht sein team schon um 10 uhr in der startaufstellung, denke das ich auch so kurz na 10 dort aufschlagen werde. 

seb. must du arbeiten am samstag???  und mittwoch ne runde drehen???


----------



## sonic3105 (22. Juni 2009)

@martin,
bei mir hängt das Stark vond er Arbeit ab ... kann sein das ich Arbeiten muss.
Falls nicht werd ich wohl vorbeischauen, wann und überhaupt weiss ich aber noch nicht wirklich, hund egdanken hab ich mir da auch noch nicht drum gemacht. 
das einzige was ich weiss ist das ich kommenw erde wenn die Zeit es zulässt.

So endlich Zuhause nach nem langen Arbeitstag.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wer ist denn am samstag alles beim anfeuern in wetter dabei???


Ich nicht, ich habe an dem Tag keine Zeit!

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (22. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich nicht, ich habe an dem Tag keine Zeit!
> 
> Kai



schade, wollte dir da den sattel vorbeibringen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> schade, wollte dir da den sattel vorbeibringen


Mach das, fänd' ich super!

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Juni 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


>


Nee, also Beschuss fürchte ich (noch) nicht, wenn ich Rad fahre.
Sehr ihr ja am Samstag. Falls ihr da nicht könnt oder nicht bis dahin warten wollt, schaut halt in mein Album

Kai


----------



## seppel82 (23. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> seb. must du arbeiten am samstag??? und mittwoch ne runde drehen???


 
samstag hab ich frei. hab allerdings keine ahnung, ob ich um zehn nicht erst nach hause komme. mittwochs geht auf jeden fall klar. so ab drei halb vier denk ich...


----------



## apoptygma (23. Juni 2009)

Hm, also wundern sollte es mich langsam nicht mehr, das ich morgens so schlecht raus komme 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## apoptygma (23. Juni 2009)

Obwohl......ging doch! 

*sterben will ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (23. Juni 2009)

sowas schreibt man wirklich nicht...


----------



## apoptygma (23. Juni 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> sowas schreibt man wirklich nicht...



Hast Recht.....sorry!

Erinner Thomas bitte an morgen 19 Uhr. Treffpunkt kommt.


----------



## eminem7905 (23. Juni 2009)

@kai

helm sieht doch ok aus, oder was gefällt dir daran nicht???
ok evtl. nicht passend zu deinem bike, aber man ist ja keine frau  die auf sowas achtet. und mit ein wenig dreck sieht es dann schon ganz anders aus. 

@seb. jo, lasst uns am mittwoch so um 17 uhr treffen, evtl. stadtgarten, und ende der tour in eilpe oder so.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen!


mistermoo schrieb:


> sowas schreibt man wirklich nicht...


Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen: "Sowas denkt man nicht mal"*!*


eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> helm sieht doch ok aus, oder was gefällt dir daran nicht???
> ok evtl. nicht passend zu deinem bike, aber man ist ja keine frau  die auf sowas achtet. und mit ein wenig dreck sieht es dann schon ganz anders aus.


Der Helm passt, aber das stört mich nicht die Bohne, wirklich nicht zum Bike. Manche behaupten sogar, dass täte mein Trikot/meine Hose auch nicht...
Mich stört einfach die Optik etwas, man glaubt es kaum. Im Laden hatte ich ihn in der Hand, da war mein zweiter Gedanke: "Weiberhelm!". Dass es keine gute Idee ist, den Verkäufer/die Verkäuferin im Laden darauf anzusprechen, hätte ich einfach wissen müssen...
Egal, gekauft. Wieder daheim hörte ich dann, zunächst von eine*r *Helmgegner*in*, zumindest sinngemäß: "Der ist voll toll, den würde ich auch nehmen". Etwas später hörte ich dann noch: "ders schön"!
Klingelt's?
Und dann, aber das wird sich noch rausstellen, ist der neue Helm etwas wärmer als der der alte. In Sachen Belüftung hat sich nichts verschlechtert, aber die Polster innen sind dicker/wärmer. Aber das wird sich noch rausstellen, kann mich auch täuschen.

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und dann, aber das wird sich noch rausstellen, ist der neue Helm etwas wärmer als der der alte. In Sachen Belüftung hat sich nichts verschlechtert, aber die Polster innen sind dicker/wärmer. Aber das wird sich noch rausstellen, kann mich auch täuschen.
> 
> Kai




Die Polsterung ist schon allein deswegen dicker, weil sie noch neu ist 

Ahso...ich habe grad kurzfristig beschlossen (und mit dem müde sein bin ich hier nicht allein.....Haustechniker 4 Std. verpennt, VKL 2 Std. verpennt , Mutti hier den 6. Becher Kaffee grad) heute und morgen je nen 1/2 Urlaub zu nehmen.

Dann kann ich morgen Mittag noch biken gehen.


----------



## eminem7905 (23. Juni 2009)

hier noch ein kleiner bericht zu wetter 2009
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/sport/lokalsport/hagen/2009/6/22/news-123445978/detail.html


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Die Polsterung ist schon allein deswegen dicker, weil sie noch neu ist


Das kann natürlich sein!
Einen neuen Helm kenne ich ja nicht. Der alte war mein erster und er war gebraucht :kotz:


apoptygma schrieb:


> Dann kann ich morgen Mittag noch biken gehen.


Yibbie! Wann? Wohin?
Oder willste allein los?

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich sein!
> Einen neuen Helm kenne ich ja nicht. Der alte war mein erster und er war gebraucht :kotz:
> Yibbie! Wann? Wohin?
> Oder willste allein los?
> ...




Da ich noch nicht weiss wann und vor allem auch wie lange (schon in Hinsicht auf Treff 19 Uhr und 18:30 bei Dir) werd ich allein los

Ich bin zu Hause getz...ersma ne Runde pennen


----------



## eminem7905 (23. Juni 2009)

@kai

ich werde am samstag nicht am start/ziel stehen, habe grade mit nem aylien gesprochen, und ich werde vor der verpflegungsstelle in volmerstein stehen, werde dort mit einer riesigen kuhglocke dich den steilen berg hochpushen (p.s. den mußt du 2 mal erklimen ab km 36
dort oben ist auch an dem tag das stadtfest, und bei weitem interessanter als im start ziel breich. 

aber ich denke mal zum ziel werde ich auch vorbeikommen, falls mich die ordner durchlassen.  

ich zitiere mal den einen aylien: 





> Kennst Du die Hegestraße? Dieses Jahr wird sie komplett gefahren... wenn die Fahrer schon 36 Rennkilometer in den Beinen haben! Die werden oben kotzen! Egal ob Profi oder Hobby...! Und dann komme ich ins Spiel: Mit Aylienztrikot und großer Kuhglocke in der Hand werde ich meine Jungs da hochprügeln... juhuuu!
> 
> Ich will Blut sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Da ich noch nicht weiss wann und vor allem auch wie lange (schon in Hinsicht auf Treff 19 Uhr und 18:30 bei Dir) werd ich allein los
> Ich bin zu Hause getz...ersma ne Runde pennen


Gut, Fehler meinerseits. Ich redete erstmal von heute, aber scheinbar gibt auch das nix. Ziehe ich halt gleich allein los...


eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich werde am samstag nicht am start/ziel stehen, habe grade mit nem aylien gesprochen, und ich werde vor der verpflegungsstelle in volmerstein stehen, werde dort mit einer riesigen kuhglocke dich den steilen berg hochpushen (p.s. den mußt du 2 mal erklimen ab km 36
> dort oben ist auch an dem tag das stadtfest, und bei weitem interessanter als im start ziel breich.
> aber ich denke mal zum ziel werde ich auch vorbeikommen, falls mich die ordner durchlassen.
> ich zitiere mal den einen aylien:
> ...


Aaaahhhh okay!
Kurze Info vorab: An der Stelle brauchste mir den Sattel nicht hinhalten.
Ihr immer alle mit eurer Hegestraße... Und km36 ist derzeit auch noch nicht das Thema. Ich gehe ja bislang von einer besseren Krafteinteilung aus und somit sollte das kein Thema sein.
Ziel ist es, den Schlussanstieg noch einigermaßen druckvoll fahren zu können.

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (23. Juni 2009)

ich bin da mal gespannt, drücke dir jedenfalls die daumen, derjenige der mir das geschrieben hat ist vor 2 jahren eine 2:25 STD. zeit gefahren. 
hat eigenlich auch nur für ein rennen trainiert. 

bin die tage dirt mit dem pkw gefahren, holla die waldfee, geht die straße ab. ist praktisch wie wenn du ne wand hochfährst, nur nicht so steil 

@uwe, 
wo wirst du denn stehen????


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (23. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich bin da mal gespannt, drücke dir jedenfalls die daumen, derjenige der mir das geschrieben hat ist vor 2 jahren eine 2:25 STD. zeit gefahren.
> hat eigenlich auch nur für ein rennen trainiert.
> 
> bin die tage dirt mit dem pkw gefahren, holla die waldfee, geht die straße ab. ist praktisch wie wenn du ne wand hochfährst, nur nicht so steil
> ...



Volmarstein hört sich gut an!
Ich denk die Ersten werden so nach ca 1:30 da sein.


----------



## apoptygma (23. Juni 2009)

@Kai
Solltest Du noch Reifenmässig was umstellen wollen (kann ja sein) Sag mir früh genug bescheid, son bissken was hab ich ja mittlerweile hier.


----------



## eminem7905 (23. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Volmarstein hört sich gut an!
> Ich denk die Ersten werden so nach ca 1:30 da sein.



ich glaube ich werde dort um 12 uhr aufschlagen, denke da dort auch ein dorffest stattfindet, wird es nicht langweilig. muss ein paar leuten die trinkflaschen anreichen.

kommst du dort mit muskelkraft, oder mit einer co2 schleuder???

ich werde mit einer co2 schleuder dort hin fahren. 

für samstag sind gewitter vorhergesagt, na hoffentlich kommen diese erst nach dem rennen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Solltest Du noch Reifenmässig was umstellen wollen (kann ja sein) Sag mir früh genug bescheid, son bissken was hab ich ja mittlerweile hier.


Ich habe doch noch fast neue Schlappen drauf 
Ausschließen will ich es noch nicht ganz, aber ich glaube, das ist mir zu stressig.
Trotzdem Danke für das Angebot! 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Morgen sehr wahrscheinlich Ruhetag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (23. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch noch fast neue Schlappen drauf
> Ausschließen will ich es noch nicht ganz, aber ich glaube, das ist mir zu stressig.
> Trotzdem Danke für das Angebot!
> 
> ...




Wie gesagt, tu Dir getz in Woche bitte echt mal etwas dir Ruhe an....nicht das ich hinterher wieder wie in Sundern höre "Hm, ansich hätte da mehr gehen können" ;-)

P.S.
Gucken wir denn Bundesliga Sonntag???? So quasi zu unserem fast 1-jährigen Hase??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, tu Dir getz in Woche bitte echt mal etwas dir Ruhe an....nicht das ich hinterher wieder wie in Sundern höre "Hm, ansich hätte da mehr gehen können" ;-)
> 
> P.S.
> Gucken wir denn Bundesliga Sonntag???? So quasi zu unserem fast 1-jährigen Hase??


Ich bin doch die Ruhe selbst. Morgen ist wohl Ruhetag, Donnerstag soll es, so Gott will, eine etwas längere Runde geben, Freitag dann noch mal kurz aufs Rad (Wengeberg, locker) und Samstag dann richtig weh tun 

Wieso wäre in Sundern mehr gegangen? War doch super. Schön weitergefahren, am Tag vorher schnelle Beine holen und im Rennen dann davon profitieren. Der Plan ist ziemlich gut aufgegangen. Wetter läuft da etwas anders...

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Wer spielt denn? 
Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass die eine oder andere sehenswerte Person da sein soll. Wenn ich an dem Tag laufen kann, würde ich mich sehr freuen, da dann BL zu gucken, ja


----------



## apoptygma (23. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass die eine oder andere sehenswerte Person da sein soll. Wenn ich an dem Tag laufen kann, würde ich mich sehr freuen, da dann BL zu gucken, ja



Sehr geil


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sehr geil


Heute bin ich optimistisch, was die Lauffähigkeiten für Sonntag angehen und freue mich dementsprechend auf Sonntag und morgen und bislang auch noch auf Samstag 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Heute bin ich optimistisch, was die Lauffähigkeiten für Sonntag angehen und freue mich dementsprechend auf Sonntag und morgen und bislang auch noch auf Samstag
> 
> Kai




Wie gesagt, ich supporte Dich, Du sagst mir, was ich tun soll und ich tu ;-) Irgendwo stehen, Flasche geben, Gels werfen, vom Baum kratzen egal ;-)

Das dürfen nicht viele


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (23. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich glaube ich werde dort um 12 uhr aufschlagen, denke da dort auch ein dorffest stattfindet, wird es nicht langweilig. muss ein paar leuten die trinkflaschen anreichen.
> 
> kommst du dort mit muskelkraft, oder mit einer co2 schleuder???
> 
> ...



Ich denk ich komm mit dem guten alten Diesel.
Muss noch Nachmittags für die Firma noch nach Elberfeld.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich supporte Dich, Du sagst mir, was ich tun soll und ich tu ;-) Irgendwo stehen, Flasche geben, Gels werfen, vom Baum kratzen egal ;-)
> Das dürfen nicht viele


Ich fühle mich geehrt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sooo schwer werde ich es dir schon nicht machen! Wenn mir jemand im Ziel mein Rad abnimmt, etwas zu trinken (einmal süß (Cola o. ä.) und einmal flüssig (Wasser)) bereit hält, bin ich zufrieden. Wenn jemand dann noch was zum Drüberziehen für mich hat, kann es eigentlich gar nicht besser laufen 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (23. Juni 2009)

ich würde dir sofort was reichen, aber leider muss ich Arbeiten, so ein Scheiss aber auch.
Mit sonem Mist kommen die aber immer an solchen Tagen.....

Ja meine GA Runde habe ich dann mal beendet und bin anch 41,67 Km nach 1:51:18 weider Zuhause eingetrudelt.
Schnitt war 22.47 Km/h mit 258 Hm.
Hfq Schnitt 130

Joa jetzt in Ruhe essen und Duschen und dann wirklich mal früh in die Falle.

Euch nen schönen Abend.


----------



## eminem7905 (23. Juni 2009)

so, war gerade auch auf dem rad, 

22,55km auf 694HM mit 14,5er schnitt. 

@seb. morgen schicke ich dir ne sms, wann und wo treffen. ok.


----------



## seppel82 (23. Juni 2009)

jo alles klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (24. Juni 2009)

morgen welt, 
was für ein herrlicher tag


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Juni 2009)

morgen, wow was für eine geile tour, 2 neue wege entdeckt, und den postweg ein wenig oben technisch optimiert. 
ach ja und unten an der blitze vor der schule hat es *KLICK* gemacht, bei etwa 43km/h 

daten:
28,18km 651HM mit einem 13,6er schnitt.


----------



## sonic3105 (24. Juni 2009)

Ja das hört sich doch gut an,
wenn meine Gabel weider heile ist werde ich mich sicher auch mal weider anschliessen.
Wahrscheinlich ist aber da eher ein We, da in der Woche erst Später NAchmittag geht.


----------



## apoptygma (24. Juni 2009)

So, Planungen Duisburg sind gefrühstückt 

Kurzes Fazit:
Wir brauchen furchtbar viel Platz für furchtbar viel Equipment  Man könnte meinen, wir reisen mind. für nen 8er an 

To Do Liste tippe ich morgen, ne Testmail, obs die erwähnte e-mail addy des Prinzen wirklich gibt *muhahaha, ist schon raus.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Prinzen


Wen wird er gemeint haben?
Prinz Eisenherz?






War schon ganz großes Kino heute wieder!

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ganz verschwitzt mal wieder: Vielen Dank für's Fahren heute!!!


----------



## apoptygma (24. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wen wird er gemeint haben?
> Prinz Eisenherz?
> War schon ganz großes Kino heute wieder!
> 
> ...



Kein Ding Du 

Keine Ahnung, das werde ich aber noch rausfinden ;-)


----------



## apoptygma (25. Juni 2009)

Moin!

@Kai
Hm, nimm ma dat Regenjäckchen mit Samstag 

http://www.meteoblue.com/index.php?id=246&L=1&did=135&zf_f=51253&zf_c=de

Doch vielleicht anderen Schlappen hinten?? ;-)


P.S.
Nach Sichtung der Mittelfeldergebnisse 2008 sollten die Herren einen Schnitt von 22/23 anpeilen auf die Distanz ;-), damit für mich der 20er reicht 

Kai, und Deine Rundenzeiten von 2007 willse doch nicht wirklich noch als Maßstab nehmen oder ;-)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen zuammen!


apoptygma schrieb:


> Moin!
> @Kai
> Hm, nimm ma dat Regenjäckchen mit Samstag
> http://www.meteoblue.com/index.php?id=246&L=1&did=135&zf_f=51253&zf_c=de
> ...


Ich befürchte auch, am Samstag das Regenjäckchen gebrauchen zu können...
Also derzeit denke ich noch nicht über einen Reifenwechsel nach, schreibe dir aber gleich noch mal eben eine PN!
"P.S.": Ich hoffe, du sprichst ab diesem Punkt von Duisburg. Ergebnisse vorher ausrechnen ist langweilig, Sache der Politik. Ich würde vorschlagen, wir warten, was die Ergebnisse angeht, einfach auf den Tag, an dem sie im Ziel aushängen/im Internet veröffentlicht werden.
Na ja, meine Rundenzeiten aus 2007 kann man schon hernehmen. Die Frage ist nur, was sie wert sind. Wenn mich meine mathematischen Fähigkeiten nicht im Stich lassen und meine Statistik nicht lügt, lagen sie im Mittel bei 22:30min. Interessant ist die Abweichung zwischen "offiziellem Rennergebnis" und Tachoanzeige. Lt. Tacho war ich nicht nur zeitlich weniger unterwegs als im offiziellen Rennergebnis, sondern bin auch noch mehr Kilometer gefahren- EINSPRUCH!
Na ja, egal.
Alles Weitere bzgl. Duisburg bitte ab Sonntag wieder, Danke!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also derzeit denke ich noch nicht über einen Reifenwechsel nach, schreibe dir aber gleich noch mal eben eine PN!



Falls du noch ein Rocket Ron, Racing Ralf oder Nobby benötigst die hab ich noch fast neu im Keller. Kannst du gern geliehen haben, bring ich dir auch vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Falls du noch ein Rocket Ron, Racing Ralf oder Nobby benötigst die hab ich noch fast neu im Keller. Kannst du gern geliehen haben, bring ich dir auch vorbei.


Das ist super nett von dir, Danke schön!
Aber ich bin schon versorgt. Trotzdem Danke, dass du an mich gedacht hast! 

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai
P.S.: Nobby Nic oder Smart Sam, beide 2.1: Wofür würdest du dich entscheiden? Zur Wahl steht auch noch der derzeit montierte 2.1er Ralph


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das ist super nett von dir, Danke schön!
> Aber ich bin schon versorgt. Trotzdem Danke, dass du an mich gedacht hast!
> 
> Schönen Abend noch,
> ...



Wenn es wirklich vorher schon regnen sollte vor NN hintern RR ansonsten fahr wie immer RR vor und hinten.


----------



## apoptygma (25. Juni 2009)

So, da isse wieder heim.

Ne schöne Mann/Frau-Quatschtour mit Fabian gedreht. Ruff übers Spielbrink nach Volmarstein den Herren abgeholt, gemütlich durch den Wetteraner und Hasper Forst, festgestellt, das die beste Frittenbude jenseits des Äquators umbaut, noch ne kleines Schleife gedreht und den Herrn, wie sich das für nen braves Weib gehört, nach Hause gebracht 

41 km, 2:32, 701 HM


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nach Sichtung der Mittelfeldergebnisse 2008 sollten die Herren einen Schnitt von 22/23 anpeilen auf die Distanz ;-), damit für mich der 20er reicht



20 schnitt ist ne Ansage

Heute gute 60km in 2:40min und 600hm so langsam kommt auch wieder der Druck aufs Pedal!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (25. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt Richtung Köln ausgewandert?



Nein dafür ist die Gegend da zu teuer zum wohnen (für mich zumindest ) 
Allerdings bin ich fast jedes We in Bergisch Gladbach unterwegs und da bietet es sich an dort Vereinsmässig zu tranieren. Zumal es dort immer ca 3°Celsius wärmer ist als in EN.
Vor allen interessiert mich der Einstieg in den Triathlonsport und die Jungs und Mädels vom KTT sind da schon sehr erfolgreich.
Wenn nur die 42 Km Laufen am ende nicht wären könnte ich mich schon sehr für diese Sportart begeistern.


----------



## apoptygma (25. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> 20 schnitt ist ne Ansage
> 
> Heute gute 60km in 2:40min und 600hm so langsam kommt auch wieder der Druck aufs Pedal!



Ja, davon träumt das Weibchen ersma Nachts.....aber ich muss mir zumindest ma nen Ziel stecken, damit ich mir auch weh tu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juni 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Nein dafür ist die Gegend da zu teuer zum wohnen (für mich zumindest )
> Allerdings bin ich fast jedes We in Bergisch Gladbach unterwegs und da bietet es sich an dort Vereinsmässig zu tranieren. Zumal es dort immer ca 3°Celsius wärmer ist als in EN.
> Vor allen interessiert mich der Einstieg in den Triathlonsport und die Jungs und Mädels vom KTT sind da schon sehr erfolgreich.
> Wenn nur die 42 Km Laufen am ende nicht wären könnte ich mich schon sehr für diese Sportart begeistern.



Warum sollte man auch Laufen wenn es doch Fahrräder gibt.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, davon träumt das Weibchen ersma Nachts.....aber ich muss mir zumindest ma nen Ziel stecken, damit ich mir auch weh tu.



Das tut schon weh glaub mir.
Vieleicht schaffst du ja mal ne 18 Runde


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Juni 2009)

abend zusammen, hier im forum gibts ein geiles 90er jahre downhill video, 
das waren damals zeiten, keine scheibenbremse, kein federweg...da wurde noch technik verlangt. 
aber erstaunlich wie weit die technik vorangeschritten ist.  ach ja da video
http://www.ghvideo.at/0080v1.htm


----------



## apoptygma (25. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Das tut schon weh glaub mir.
> Vieleicht schaffst du ja mal ne 18 Runde



Ich werd mein Bestes geben, alles andere wäre Kiki ;-)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> abend zusammen, hier im forum gibts ein geiles 90er jahre downhill video,
> das waren damals zeiten, keine scheibenbremse, kein federweg...da wurde noch technik verlangt.
> aber erstaunlich wie weit die technik vorangeschritten ist.  ach ja da video
> http://www.ghvideo.at/0080v1.htm



Ist ja Hammer hart das Video.
So ne bunte Buchse hatte ich auch war glaube ich von RIFF RAFF.


----------



## seppel82 (25. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> abend zusammen, hier im forum gibts ein geiles 90er jahre downhill video,
> das waren damals zeiten, keine scheibenbremse, kein federweg...da wurde noch technik verlangt.
> aber erstaunlich wie weit die technik vorangeschritten ist. ach ja da video
> http://www.ghvideo.at/0080v1.htm


 
das is ja mal geil 
da sieht man mal was ne federung so alles schluckt... 
sind die da teilweise wirklich mit motoradhelmen gefahren???
und die klamotten erst 
der typ, der die neonfarben erfunden hat, sollte nachträglich erschossen werden... naja. wenigstens wird man gesehn


----------



## seppel82 (25. Juni 2009)

ach ja. mir ist da was aufgefallen !
bin ja seit kurzen stolzer besitzer einer aldi-brille...
kann es sein das die mistigen fliegen, bei brillenträgern auf die nase(nlöcher) zielen ??


----------



## apoptygma (25. Juni 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ach ja. mir ist da was aufgefallen !
> bin ja seit kurzen stolzer besitzer einer aldi-brille...
> kann es sein das die mistigen fliegen, bei brillenträgern auf die nase(nlöcher) zielen ??



Nein!


----------



## mistermoo (25. Juni 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ach ja. mir ist da was aufgefallen !
> bin ja seit kurzen stolzer besitzer einer aldi-brille...
> kann es sein das die mistigen fliegen, bei brillenträgern auf die nase(nlöcher) zielen ??




ob das an deinen großen 






 löchern liegt.....


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Das tut schon weh glaub mir.
> Vieleicht schaffst du ja mal ne 18 Runde



ich glaube selbst ein 18er schnitt wird nicht möglich sein, es ist ja ein ständiges beschleunigen und bremsen ist, und das raubt kräfte, da muss man sich wirklich in die kurven legen können, um den schwung nicht zu verlieren. 

also jetzt will ich nicht gehässig sein, aber ich tippe auf ein 16er schnitt auf die gefahrene distanz. 

bin gerade noch die volmersteiner mauer abgefahren, es geht, habe es mir schwiriger vorgestellt. meine 150 pferde kamen ohne probleme rauf


wir suchen noch einen dreizack und ein rotes kostüm   


edit sagt:
seb. stell mal das foto rein von der aussicht von der neuen postweg variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich glaube selbst ein 18er schnitt wird nicht möglich sein, es ist ja ein ständiges beschleunigen und bremsen ist, und das raubt kräfte, da muss man sich wirklich in die kurven legen können, um den schwung nicht zu verlieren.
> 
> also jetzt will ich nicht gehässig sein, aber ich tippe auf ein 16er schnitt auf die gefahrene distanz.
> 
> ...



Die 18 er Runde war für Duisburg!
Durchschnitt 20 ist schon gut in Duisburg.


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Juni 2009)

ja das habe ich auch gemeint.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja das habe ich auch gemeint.



Ich bin 2007 eine Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 24,190 und Rundenzeit von 19.05,9 gefahren allerdiens war es da ein 8er.
2008 haben wir in der Nacht wegen Verletzung in 2er aufgegeben.
Da waren es nur 16 Runden in 5:20h oder so also auch 20 min im Schnitt.


----------



## schuh074 (25. Juni 2009)

Cooles Video !

Das wahren noch echte Kerle,


----------



## seppel82 (26. Juni 2009)

da isser 




... und nochmal mit gelb-filter


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juni 2009)

@uwe

Da ich Nachts nicht fahren werde, bleibt mir zumindest dieses "versauen" des Gesamtschnittes erspart 

Das ganze ist ansich eh nur ne "Zahl", die ganz schnell Geschichte ist, wenns Wetter umschlägt oder wat weiss ich. Und am Ende gehts um alle, die mit mir fahren und ich werde, wie gesagt, für die Männers in meinem Team soviel geben wie nur geht. Und ich behaupte, das wir wirklich gute Bolzer dabei haben, wenn alles gut läuft. Am Ende soll mind, das Mittelfeld im Mixed bei rumkommen, das halte ich definitiv für machbar.

Ich bin an und für sich ganz froh, das ich vom Typ her jemand bin, der zumindest dahingehend weit davon entfernt ist, sich zu Events anzumelden, die mich überfordern könnten. Daher ist eben zum Beispiel Hagen für mich (noch) kein Thema, wie auch Wetter. Denn unter ferner liefen mag ich eben nicht wo landen. Posen liegt mir nicht und beweisen muss ich mir auch nix, indem ich, nur so als Beispiel, mit evtl. mitelmässigen bis eher schlechten konditionellem Zustand nen CC Rennen fahre, anderen auf engen Trails im Weg stehe und ich mir mein Waterloo vor Zuschauern in der eigenen Stadt abhole. Bissken Stolz hab ich da ja auch.

Aber jeder so, wie ers für sein Ego dringend benötigt *lächel. Manche zahlen ja auch dafür, das sie sich Schläge wo abholen. 

So, aber nun steht ersma Wetter vor der Tür, ggf. werd ich mich nach dem Start an der Burg positionieren oder anner Hegel und Kai und Fabi zur Not nen Gyrosteller noch zuwerfen, wenns nötig is, um dann beide wieder im Ziel zu begrüßen, hoffentlich unversehrt. Ich glaub an Euch beide  Und auch mein 1. Mann für Duisburg scheint extrem gut drauf zu sein für Wetter....wir dürfen gespannt sein 

So, und nun ab ins Büro, damit ich noch genug Zeit für Heldenzeiten auf meinem Rad heute habe


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juni 2009)

P.S.
Jo, und da Michael Jackson nun auch "den Schirm zu gemacht hat", wird wohl den lieben langen Tag auf 1live die Mucke rauf und runter gedudelt *ich freu mich (CD sucht)


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Posen liegt mir nicht und beweisen muss ich mir auch nix, indem ich, nur so als Beispiel, mit evtl. mitelmässigen bis eher schlechten konditionellem Zustand nen CC Rennen fahre, anderen auf engen Trails im Weg stehe und ich mir mein Waterloo vor Zuschauern in der eigenen Stadt abhole.



das war das wort zum sonntag, allerdings erst am freitag 


R.I.P Michael


----------



## mistermoo (26. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> P.S.
> Jo, und da Michael Jackson nun auch "den Schirm zu gemacht hat", wird wohl den lieben langen Tag auf 1live die Mucke rauf und runter gedudelt *ich freu mich (CD sucht)



tja da kommen dann wieder viele fragen auf: wer bekommt die ganze schminke, was passiert mit dem rest vom zoo seiner eh schon verpfändeten ranch, wer nimmt die kinder jetzt in seine obhut (seine spielgefährten jeglicher art), wer nimmt jetzt für sich in anspruch als erbe aufzutreten und den schon fast leeren geldsack restlich zu plündern....

hat er eigentlich seine op's abbezahlt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juni 2009)

@jenz seit ihr am samstag in wetter????


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juni 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> tja da kommen dann wieder viele fragen auf: wer bekommt die ganze schminke, was passiert mit dem rest vom zoo seiner eh schon verpfändeten ranch, wer nimmt die kinder jetzt in seine obhut (seine spielgefährten jeglicher art), wer nimmt jetzt für sich in anspruch als erbe aufzutreten und den schon fast leeren geldsack restlich zu plündern....
> 
> hat er eigentlich seine op's abbezahlt???



Moin Herzchen!

Ja, Fragen über Fragen.

So, die Liste kommt gleich umme Ecke, ich habs mal eben nett zusammengefasst.

Wegen Sonntag quasseln wir dann nochmal?? Kai wäre auch dabei, wenn er noch laufen kann ;-)


----------



## mistermoo (26. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @jenz seit ihr am samstag in wetter????



nope samstag kann ich net, aber vielleicht wird das am sonntag was, da ist ja noch bundesliga rennen


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juni 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> nope samstag kann ich net, aber vielleicht wird das am sonntag was, da ist ja noch bundesliga rennen



Sonntag solls schön werden vom Wetter her. Würd mich freuen, die Expo ist auch recht gut und man kann auch nen bissken weitere Aylienz Kontakte knüpfen....


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juni 2009)

na mal schauen, vielleicht laß ich mich sonntag dort auch blicken.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Ist es noch Nervosität? Oder schon Angst?
Geschlafen habe ich ansich ganz gut, aber das wird mir in der nächsten Nacht wohl auch nicht mehr gelingen. Müde bin ich schon jetzt. Der Wetterwechsel von gestern auf heute trägt nicht gerade zur Beruhigung bei.
Hält die Gabel? Oder ist es doch der Steuersatz? Oder gar beides?
Durch die Fíckerei mit der Gabel rückt das Körperliche derzeit etwas in den Hintergrund, um ehrlich zu sein. Ansich bin ich fit, zumindest fitter als noch 2007. Und klüger. Nicht nur, was den Schulabschluss betrifft, sondern auch, was die Renntaktik (Krafteinteilung in erster Linie) angeht.

Eines ist aber jetzt schon klar, egal wie es morgen kommt:
Der Support hat es nicht verbockt! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (26. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ist es noch Nervosität? Oder schon Angst?
> Geschlafen habe ich ansich ganz gut, aber das wird mir in der nächsten Nacht wohl auch nicht mehr gelingen. Müde bin ich schon jetzt. Der Wetterwechsel von gestern auf heute trägt nicht gerade zur Beruhigung bei.
> ...



 Ich denk ma, das is normal. Du machst das schon *sicherbin

Schau, was soll Fabian machen, der geht quasi ohne Vorbereitung in die Nummer, quasi "blind und taub", was die Strecke angeht. 

Gut, gestern hatten wir ja ne kleine Vorbereitung  jedenfalls wissen wir jetzt, wo Mauern in Form von Brennnesseln sind, wo der Herr nicht durchwollte ;-), was nen Babywald ist und das die Frittenbude getz ne neue Terasse hat. Is doch auch schomma was 

Ach, das wird alles schon, müssen uns nur noch auf ne Uhrzeit festlegen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juni 2009)

Mit der nötigen Distanz kann man die Sache locker sehen, ja 
Ob es klappt, sehen wir ja morgen!
Dass es normal ist, würde ich so nicht sagen. Vor Sundern war es anders...

So, ich muss los- Abschlusstraining!
Bis später 
Gruß Kai
P.S.: Was Fabian sagen soll? Der hat es doch gut, er hat zumindest eine Ausrede!


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Juni 2009)

@Kai und Fabian
Hey ihr Zwei euch beiden Viel Glück für Morgen, hoffe ihr kommt gut durch ohne Pannen veletzungen oder ähnliches.
Wenn ihr dann noch ne gute zeit hinlegt dann ist doch alles in Butter.
ich jedenfalls drücke euch die Daumen, auch wenn ich wegen der Arbeit nicht dabei sein kann.


Meine Runde für heute hat sich gelohnt, GA2 mit ein wenig intervallen gefahren 34,40Km/1:41:06/Schnitt 20,43 Km/h 
Strecke war Wald und Strasse gemischt Trails waren auch dabei.

@Jens
Hey wir Zwei tauchen nun endlich in der Startliste für Nordenau auf. 

Ja mein neuer Sattel scheint ganz gut zu Funktionieren, zumindest hab ich keine Schmerzen, und der erste eindruck ist Gut.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Kai
> Hey ihr Zwei euch beiden Viel Glück für Morgen, hoffe ihr kommt gut durch ohne Pannen veletzungen oder ähnliches.
> Wenn ihr dann noch ne gute zeit hinlegt dann ist doch alles in Butter.
> ich jedenfalls drücke euch die Daumen, auch wenn ich wegen der Arbeit nicht dabei sein kann.
> ...


Danke schön!
Kann ich gut gebrauchen.
Na ja, werde ich schon irgendwie hinkriegen, denke ich mal. Hat ja 2007 schon super funktioniert.
Unterschied zu heute: Ich habe super Support hinter mir! 
Kann doch eigentlich gar nix mehr schief gehen, oder?

Neuer Sattel? Irgendetwas spannendes? Erzähl mir mehr davon 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Juni 2009)

@kai
habe mir heute den Allay race 2.1 gegönnt
und muss sagen nach den 34 Km macht er nen guten eindruck, mal schauen wie das nach den erstenn längeren ausfahrten ist.

jetzt noch schnell anch Pedalen und Schuhen schauen. Obwohl ich mich bei dem letzteren nicht wirklich entscheiden  kann


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> habe mir heute den Allay race 2.1 gegönnt
> und muss sagen nach den 34 Km macht er nen guten eindruck, mal schauen wie das nach den erstenn längeren ausfahrten ist.
> 
> jetzt noch schnell anch Pedalen und Schuhen schauen. Obwohl ich mich bei dem letzteren nicht wirklich entscheiden  kann


Da haste ja auch voll das Sofa erwischt, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe 

Bei den Schuhen kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, sorry

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Juni 2009)

Naja Sofa ist was anderes, als S Sattel ist er nicht sonderlich groß HEHE.
So pedale sind auch ebstellt und Schuhe werd ich erst nochmal nach dortmund düsen und Anprobieren.
Schwanke zwischen Sidi und Northwave Airlite.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Schwanke zwischen Sidi und Northwave Airlite.


Mein Tipp: Northwave Airlite mit sidi-Überschuhen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Juni 2009)

Ja da hast du Recht, das wäre ne Alternative.......
Werde in dortmund erstmal den Sidi Anprobieren, mit dem Airlite bin ich mir nicht sicehr, da ich den Live noch nie gesehen habe und auch keinen Laden kenne wo man sich den gegebenenfalls mal anschauen könnte.
ich denke es wird nen weisser Sidi werden


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juni 2009)

Nabeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeend!

So, Reifen für Kai liegt schon anne Tür!
Nochn Schlauch auch!
Futter geholt!
Getränke morgen früh!
Daumen zum Drücken ok!
Kamera done!
Wencki aber grad erst heim gekommen und kommt hoffentlich gut raus. 

Ich freu mich auf morgen, halb 10 bin ich spätestens da, ich hab mir für 7 den Wecker gestellt, damit ich in Ruhe wach werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (27. Juni 2009)

wurde morgen(heute) leider für nen umzug eingespannt 

auf jeden fall viel glück. ihr packt das schon


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juni 2009)

Das mit der Nacht lief schon mal wie befürchtet- schlecht. Etwas zu spät rein gestern, bin ich jetzt "wach" und mache ich kein Auge mehr zu 
Na ja, mir wird heute schon nicht langweilig werden. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juni 2009)

Ich bin grad irgendwie fast genauso aufgeregt wir nen Fahrer selbst irgendwie


----------



## mistermoo (27. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich bin grad irgendwie fast genauso aufgeregt wir nen Fahrer selbst irgendwie



lass die pillen ausm balg.... 

So auch hier nochmal! Alles Gute Kai für den heutigen Tag!

Petrus hatte noch was offen bei mir und somit hat er mal die Sonnenlampe rausgeholt, hoffen wir dass die Birne nicht durchhaut. Ein Licht leuchtet über genau dir lieber Kai!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juni 2009)

Danke Jenz!
Ja, dieses Licht kann ich gut brauchen, genauso wie die GLÜCKwünsche 
Na ja, mal schauen wie es läuft...
Ich werde heute Nachmittag berichten. Hoffe mal, dass es geht. Sonst gibt es ja auch genug Zeugen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juni 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> lass die pillen ausm balg....



Gehr arbeiten und die Volkswirtschaft ankurbeln Du Laberbacke


----------



## mistermoo (27. Juni 2009)

Auch dem Fabi, wenn er sich hier im letzter Zeit etwas rar gemacht hat alles alles GUTE!

Wünsche euch beiden PANNENFREIES Rennen und Podiumsplätze !!!!!


Achso mal die Frage in die Runde: Wann ist nächster Stammtisch geplant?


----------



## sonic3105 (27. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen, meine Glückwünsche für euch zwei hab ich ja gestern schon ausgesprochen.

@jens 
Stammtisch denke ich immer den ersten Freitag im Monat sofern nicht anders gewünscht oder viele verhindert sind und man es dann verschieben sollte.

So ich werd gleich mal zur Arbeit und mich da völlig bespassen lassen. KLASSE Samstag


----------



## eminem7905 (27. Juni 2009)

morgen, also stammtisch ist erster freitag im monat, also der 3. Juli 2009 19 Uhrich werde am montag nen tisch reservieren und natürlich unseren süßen bunny für freitag bestellen 


ich fahre auch gleich los, werde die fahrer oben im volmerstein an der hegerstr. anfeuern. 

derzeitige wetterlage, es sollte trocken bleiben, jedoch bilden sich langsam kleine gewitterquellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (27. Juni 2009)

Joa die reifenwahl sollte somit Schwierig werden.
Ich für meinen teil würde Rocket Ron beidseitig Versuchen.

Achja am 3ten wäre ich für verschieben oder ihr müsst leider ohne mich auskommen da ich Arbeitenmuss und somit erst Samstag wieder Zuhause bin.


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juni 2009)

So, alle heile im Ziel, einige andere Gesichter aus Sundern wiedergetroffen, nen bissken geklönt, schöner Nachmittag, auch wenn ich von hin- und helaufen nun platt wien Brötchen bin. Morgen gehts mippem Bike rauf, soviel steht fest.

Steffen mit ner gepflegten 2:50 rum, Fabis Bruder mit ner 3:02 oder so, Kai lag bei 3:22 in dem Dreh (da ging allerdings noch mehr, der sah noc zu fit aus )

Schön nen nen Starterpaket abgesahnt  So is dat fein


----------



## eminem7905 (27. Juni 2009)

so, zweiter.  , habe dort fabian getroffen, der an der hegerstr. NEBEN mir stand, uwe und wencke, und noch ein paar andere getroffen, muss sagen, die ersten waren nach ca.1 std. und 35 min. bei km 36 oben an der hegerstr. habe meinen arbeitskollegen mit neuem stoff versorgt, der etwa nach 2 std. oben war, wie kai gefahren ist, das weiß ich noch nicht, weil ich nicht ins ziel gefahren bin, aber oben in volmerstein hat er noch einen sehr guten eindruck gemacht. 

man hat aber in den gesichtern der fahrer oben am berg mergen können, das sie den berg zum kotzen finden  , na ja die zuschauer hatten spaß und haben alle hoch gejubelt. 


aber mein RESPEKT geht an die SINGLESPEED biker, mit nur einem gang so ein rennen antreten, verdient mehr als respekt. mtbiker können ja einen der 27 gänge wählen, aber die fahren selbst die hegestr. 25% steigung hoch. RESPEKT.

und was für mädels im rennen unterwegs waren, total die süßen und schnukeligen, warum haben wir hier sowas nicht????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juni 2009)

Hallooo...
Ich bin wieder daheim!
Zunächst mal möchte ich mich bei allen Helferinnen und Helfern bedanken! 
Da ist an allererster Stelle Wencke zu nennen, die ihr bestes und vielleicht sogar noch ein bisschen mehr gegeben hat, um mich maximal zu unterstützen.
An 2. Stelle dann sicher mein Bruder, der mein Bike transportiert hat und immer noch transportiert und auch sonst eine gute Hilfe war. Die Glückwünsche aller Beteiligter haben ihr übriges getan, dass das Rennen so wurde, wie es wurde.

Jetzt warte ich mal auf die Ergebnisliste und hoffe, die Enttäuschung wird nicht allzu groß werden 
Allen Helferinnen und Helfern eine gute Erholung,
ich geh erstmal duschen!

Bis später,
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Da ist an allererster Stelle Wencke zu nennen, die ihr bestes und vielleicht sogar noch ein bisschen mehr gegeben hat, um mich maximal zu unterstützen.



Och danke *rotwerd*
Wie gesagt, ich habs Dir und Fabian gesagt, das es so laufen wird. Das Fabi es abgeblasen hat war zwar schade, ich fand es aber in jedem Fall vernünftiger und er hat schon intensiv drüber gegrübelt würd ich sagen. Nur leider habe ich bei ihm gestern meine Klappe soweit aufgerissen, das ich nächstes Jahr.....also auch in Wetter...aber wer weiss was bis dahin ist .-)

Ich denk, es sind alle zufrieden mit ihrem Ergebnis gewesen, 

Und wie ich das merke inne Beine ;-) Heute echt...ich würde mal sagen, auf kurze Distanz 500 HM Zufuss gemacht ;-) Und, machen wir uns doch ma nix vor, es war wieder eine Beinparade deluxe für mich da, ich kann jeder Frau, egal, ob sie sich für den Sport interessiert oder nicht nur raten....schaut Euch Radsport an *sabber  Und wie leidend Männer einen anlächeln können, wenn sie im Wetkampf sind, großartig ;-)


----------



## eminem7905 (27. Juni 2009)

@sascha  hier was für dich
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a14146/zr-race-carbon-rahmenset-mit-reba-race.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (27. Juni 2009)

Hey Gratulation an euch, schön das ihr alle Heile und Munter durchgekommen seid.
Ich für meinen Teil bin nun endlich Zuhause!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juni 2009)

Danke schön!
Wenn ich so rausgucke, bin ich auch heilfroh, wieder zu Hause zu sein 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Hey Gratulation an euch, schön das ihr alle Heile und Munter durchgekommen seid.
> Ich für meinen Teil bin nun endlich Zuhause!!!!!!!!!!



Dat Gebimmel grad war ich 

Aber ich bin getz eben einkaufen.


----------



## sonic3105 (27. Juni 2009)

@kai
ja das kann ich nachvollziehen, meine Abend Runde die ich eigentlich drehen wollte klemme ich mir auch mal.

@wencke
Bin knapp Zuspät gewesen, war gerade mal kurz im keller.

@martin
nee, der rahmen sieht nicht toll aus.
Werde erst neue Laufräder und ne neue bremse montieren.


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> ja das kann ich nachvollziehen, meine Abend Runde die ich eigentlich drehen wollte klemme ich mir auch mal.
> 
> @wencke
> Bin knapp Zuspät gewesen, war gerade mal kurz im keller.




Neuer Versuch ;-)


----------



## eminem7905 (27. Juni 2009)

so, wie schaut es morgen mit der truppe aus, bin mit seb. evtl. ab 13 uhr in wetter, um 14 uhr starten dort die männer. kommt jem. auch vorbei auf ein bierchen oder sattel abholen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> so, wie schaut es morgen mit der truppe aus, bin mit seb. evtl. ab 13 uhr in wetter, um 14 uhr starten dort die männer. kommt jem. auch vorbei auf ein bierchen oder sattel abholen


Ich mache es von 2 Faktoren abhängig:
1. Beine!
2. Wetter (das von oben)

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juni 2009)

http://services.datasport.com/2009/mtb/bl/wetter/
Fahrzeit 03:23:20,2h
305. von 597 gesamt
298. von 562 Fun Herren
35. von 61 Altersklasse

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> http://services.datasport.com/2009/mtb/bl/wetter/
> Fahrzeit 03:23:20,2h
> 305. von 597 gesamt
> 298. von 562 Fun Herren
> ...


----------



## sonic3105 (27. Juni 2009)

Hört sich doch Super an, gut im Mittelfeld gelandet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


>


Ja, der Service ist wirklich super, aber die Ergebnisse... Na ja, ich weiß nicht. Du kennst ja ansich mein Ziel und wenn du mal den Rechenschieber anschmeißst wirst du ziemlich schnell fesststellen, dass es mich nicht zufrieden stellt. Aber egal. Der Boden war super, die Strecke selbst genau so wie ich es hasse, passt doch!

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Eine Anmeldung zum 3h-Rennen in Hagen ist damit wahrscheinlich. Werde mich die Tage noch mal genauer mit diesem Thema befassen.


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Der Boden war super, die Strecke selbst genau so wie ich es hasse, passt doch!





Sehr geil 

Ahso, Deine Regenjacke hab ich einfach mal mit inne Wäsche gehauen ;-)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> http://services.datasport.com/2009/mtb/bl/wetter/
> Fahrzeit 03:23:20,2h
> 305. von 597 gesamt
> 298. von 562 Fun Herren
> ...



Glückwunsch!!
Gut in der Mitte!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!!
> Gut in der Mitte!


Danke schön! Wäre gerne noch in die erste Häfte gefahren. Hat nicht sollen sein...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Danke schön! Wäre gerne noch in die erste Häfte gefahren. Hat nicht sollen sein...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Aber in Hagen!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Aber in Hagen!!


Über die Teilnahme entscheide ich Anfang nächster Woche.

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Über die Teilnahme entscheide ich Anfang nächster Woche.
> 
> Kai




Mach das!
Sonst fährst du mir mir die 2h.


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Mach das!
> Sonst fährst du mir mir die 2h.




Ich komm immer noch nicht über das Stück Netz weg 

Kerle!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich komm immer noch nicht über das Stück Netz weg
> 
> Kerle!



Is doch nur Plastik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (27. Juni 2009)

Danke an Wencke und Uwe fürs anfeiern, hat einen wirklich motiviert.
Habe mich heute morgen ziemlich schlecht gefühlt, aber es lief ganz gut. Irgentwann in der ersten Stunde bin ich auf Daniela Barghold vom Laktatexpress rangefahren und habe mich gefreut da sie immer eine gute Einteilung des Rennens hat. Allerdings konnte ich nach einer weile doch mehr Druck auf das Pedal bringen. (im Gegensatz zu 2007) Irgentwie war ich 6 minuten langsamer als vor 2 jahren aber ich hatte auch knapp 50 statt 47 Km auf dem Tacho.
Die bisherigen Rennen liefen bisher eher bescheiden und ich habe immer auf so einen Tag und Form gewartet. Endlich hat es mal hingehaun.


----------



## sonic3105 (27. Juni 2009)

@Uwe 
wir sehen uns am Start.
wenn wahrscheinlich auch nicht lange.

Obwohl ist ja ein Rundkurs LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Juni 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Danke an Wencke und Uwe fürs anfeiern, hat einen wirklich motiviert.



Bitte, Bitte so bin ich halt
Ich hab noch zwei oder Fotos von dir gemacht.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Uwe
> wir sehen uns am Start.
> wenn wahrscheinlich auch nicht lange.
> 
> Obwohl ist ja ein Rundkurs LOOOOOOOOL



Da mach dir mal keinen Kopf bin ja schon ein alter Mann.
Außerdem hab ich fast vier Wochen ausgesetzt und jetzt erst mal ganz langsam wieder anfangen.


----------



## sonic3105 (27. Juni 2009)

@Uwe
Ach da mach ich mir garkein kopf, 
du fährst eh in einer anderen liga.
Ausserdem sehe ich dich nicht als Konkurrent.


Wie sagt man so schön ein Rennen fährt man in erster Linie gegen sich selbst.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Uwe
> Ach da mach ich mir garkein kopf,
> du fährst eh in einer anderen liga.
> Ausserdem sehe ich dich nicht als Konkurrent.
> ...



Andere Liga ist Quatsch.
Aber wie du schon sagt man fährt gegen sich selbst.
Und vor allem um Spaß zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (27. Juni 2009)

Richtig, der Spass kommt zuerst ansonsten wäre es das falsche Hobby für mich.
Man kann so schön gegen sich selbst Kämpfen.

Ja und andere Liga denke ich soweit weil du nunmal einfach schneller bist.
Muss man nunmal sehen wie es ist und sich da zu messen würde für mich wahrscheinlich in einem desaster mit Bösen Krämpfen enden wenn ich das tempo mitgehen würde

Achja falls sich jemand anschliessen will, ich fahre Morgen um 8:30 uhr los richtung Menden um dann von da aus ne Tour richtung Balve zufahren und dort ne kleine Runde Zu drehen und danach natürlich zurück.So grob werden es 80 bis 90 Km werden Strecke Strasse und Wald gemischt


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Juni 2009)

Kommt wer morgen zum CC Rennen nach Wetter?


----------



## sonic3105 (27. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube wencke fährt hin ob da noch wer mitfährt weiss ich nicht.


----------



## eminem7905 (28. Juni 2009)

ja, ich bin wahrscheinlich gegen 13 uhr da. um 14 uhr starten ja die herren. 

@kai, 
da hast du aber nach der hegerstr. aber einen gang zugelegt, weil oben war mein arbeitskollege eswa 15 min. vor dir, aber in der endwertung ist er ca. 10 min. hinter dir gewesen, kann aber auch sein das er ne panne hatte 
 <--


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juni 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Danke an Wencke und Uwe fürs anfeiern, hat einen wirklich motiviert.



Ehrensache und Sportsgeist wie ich finde .


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Kommt wer morgen zum CC Rennen nach Wetter?



Jup, ich, ich warte nur noch auf Meldung 2er Herren, ob wir getz mippem Bike hochfahren, sonst tu ich das allein, den Berg LAUF ICH NICHT mehr hoch ;-)

Entschuldigung......guten morgen!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai,
> da hast du aber nach der hegerstr. aber einen gang zugelegt, weil oben war mein arbeitskollege eswa 15 min. vor dir, aber in der endwertung ist er ca. 10 min. hinter dir gewesen, kann aber auch sein das er ne panne hatte
> <--


Mir ging es, wie bereits festgestellt, an der Hegestraße noch ganz gut. Bei der Einfahrt in den Harkortberg konnte ich dann noch mal richtig fliegen lassen. Am Harkortberg selbst habe ich etwa 15-20 Leute überholt und danach wohl auch noch mal.
Ich hab vorher gebummelt, sagen wir es doch wie es ist... 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juni 2009)

So, schöner Bike-Tag mit Fabi und Kai liegt hinter mir.  Gemeinsam rauf, die Damen-Cracks gesehen, nen bissken die Herren noch und dann noch ne Runde Fabian nach Volmarstein heim gebracht (ohne Höhenmeter fahr ich nicht heim). Nur leider muss Kai wohl woanders hergefahren sein, denn der war auf einmal weg???!!!!!

Uwe dort oben am Harkortberg noch getroffen (Danke nochmal für die Hilfe beim Ketten kürzen) und nen Haufen RideShots für nen Euro eingesackt. Nun noch nen Mix-Bierchen und alles ist fein


----------



## eminem7905 (28. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Richtig, der Spass kommt zuerst ansonsten wäre es das falsche Hobby für mich.
> Man kann so schön gegen sich selbst Kämpfen.



RICHTIG, aber leider vergesen das zu viele, ich fahre dort auch nur zum spaß mit, klar ein wenig ambitionen dort für mich ein PERSÖNLICH gutes ergebniss zu landen, habe ich schon, allerdings wird es für mich kein waterloo wencke. 

heute war ich in wetter bei schöne ärsche rennen  nur leider kurz vor schluss gekommen, aber hammer geile strecke, so sieht für mich MTB fahren aus, auch wenn ich mich selbst mit kohlefaser dort nicht getraut hätte. na ja und das rennen der herren habe ich ganz gesehen, mit dem zieleinlauf, das war für mich Ehrensache und Sportsgeist wie ich finde


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nur leider muss Kai wohl woanders hergefahren sein, denn der war auf einmal weg???!!!!!


Das habe ich mir auch gedacht!
Ich bin runter Richtung Vogelsang gefahren. Ich habe gemerkt, dass du weg warst und bin dann noch mal zurück, aber da war von dir weit und breit nix mehr zu sehen 

Kurze Zeit später geriet ich dann noch an eine Straßensperrung und durfte mir noch eine höhenmeterreiche Umleitung in die Beine fahren 

Den Tag selbst fand ich im Übrigen auch super!

So komme ich heute auf 49,49km in 2:41:17h
Ich habe aber auch die ganze Zeit meinen Tacho am Bike...

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (28. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir auch gedacht!
> Ich bin runter Richtung Vogelsang gefahren. Ich habe gemerkt, dass du weg warst und bin dann noch mal zurück, aber da war von dir weit und breit nix mehr zu sehen
> 
> Kurze Zeit später geriet ich dann noch an eine Straßensperrung und durfte mir noch eine höhenmeterreiche Umleitung in die Beine fahren
> ...




Ich bin die Kohlenbahn dann nochmal bis kurz vor Fabian hoch gefahren, aber da warste auch weg ;-)

Nee bin froh, das wir danach doch noch biken waren, ich hatte schon noch nen bissken Bedarf *lach, kann aber auch verstehen, das Du keinen Bock mehr hattest, ich hatte kurz noch überlegt grad, noch nach Hohenlimburg zu fahren, häng ja son bissken km hinterher an meiner 500er Monatsmarke


----------



## eminem7905 (28. Juni 2009)

sowas macht man doch nicht in einer herde pfuiii


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich bin die Kohlenbahn dann nochmal bis kurz vor Fabian hoch gefahren, aber da warste auch weg ;-)
> 
> Nee bin froh, das wir danach doch noch biken waren, ich hatte schon noch nen bissken Bedarf *lach, kann aber auch verstehen, das Du keinen Bock mehr hattest, ich hatte kurz noch überlegt grad, noch nach Hohenlimburg zu fahren, häng ja son bissken km hinterher an meiner 500er Monatsmarke


Mir war danach, schnellstmöglich nach Hause zu kommen. Volmarstein rauf war doch nicht mehr einfach so zu fahren. Aber wenn ich mal wieder erholt bin können wir das gerne noch mal machen 

Anfangs fühlten sich die Beine noch gut an, hinterher schon nicht mehr...

Die Krönung war dann die Straßensperrung, wahrscheinlich wegen des Kirmeszugs... 
Wäre ich doch besser die Aske hochgefahren 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mir war danach, schnellstmöglich nach Hause zu kommen. Volmarstein rauf war doch nicht mehr einfach so zu fahren. Aber wenn ich mal wieder erholt bin können wir das gerne noch mal machen
> 
> Anfangs fühlten sich die Beine noch gut an, hinterher schon nicht mehr...
> 
> ...




Na na, Du hast mich nach Volmarstein aber am Ende wieder platt gemacht und recht locker wie mir schien. Aber das schon geil da hoch, wenn man den Richtigen Rythmus hat.

Ne war ja schon ok, aber ich bin komischerweise davon ausgegangen, das Du auch die Kohlenbahn runterfährst und bin deshalb einfach vor. Nur als ich dann merkte, Du bist weg, dachte ich noch "Shit, hinterher hatter nen Defekt, oder am Kreisel nen Sturz" also bin ich selbstverständlich, so wie Du wohl auch den Weg wieder zurück


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na na, Du hast mich nach Volmarstein aber am Ende wieder platt gemacht und recht locker wie mir schien. Aber das schon geil da hoch, wenn man den Richtigen Rythmus hat.
> 
> Ne war ja schon ok, aber ich bin komischerweise davon ausgegangen, das Du auch die Kohlenbahn runterfährst und bin deshalb einfach vor. Nur als ich dann merkte, Du bist weg, dachte ich noch "Shit, hinterher hatter nen Defekt, oder am Kreisel nen Sturz" also bin ich selbstverständlich, so wie Du wohl auch den Weg wieder zurück


Freut mich, dass es so aussah. Aber war es nicht. Wirklich Lust zu fahren hat ich nicht mehr und meine Beine waren wirklich nicht mehr die besten. Das waren sie spätestens dann schon nicht mehr, als wir unten am DEMAG-Drop standen und du rauf wollltest einen Crepes essen. Da stand mir schon nach heimfahren der Sinn. Und Volmarstein rauf war super, würde ich auch gerne noch mal machen, aber diesmal bitte nicht in dem Zustand den ich heute da hatte. Dann macht die Sache sicher noch mehr Laune.

Dass wir uns verpasst haben ist natürlich doof 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (28. Juni 2009)

So ich bin auch daheim, war ne Super Runde und gut das ich mir die Anfahrt mit dem Rad geschenkt habe,
denn auch so war es recht ordentlich.
Bin zwear ein wenig deprimiert das ich mir den großen Sport heute entgehen lassen habe...
Aber dafür war mein Training heute Produktiv.
Schöne Trailtour von Menden durchs Höhnetal über Balve und Kohlberg gedreht und natürlich zurück.


----------



## eminem7905 (28. Juni 2009)

hi, 
nicht schlecht die HM, in wetter hast du ne geile strecke verpasst, allerdings kann man die auch so nachfahren, zumindest den größten teil, mit sprüngen aus 70cm höhe, einer wurzeltreppe etc. recht geile strecke, praktisch ein langer singletrail.


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juni 2009)

Wär mir getz evtl ob der Länge etwas zu viel gewesen, aber die HM sind schon lecker


----------



## sonic3105 (28. Juni 2009)

@Martin
Joa das glaub ich wohl, aber was solls, war ja nicht das letzte mal ne Veranstaltung in wetter.

@Wencke
dafür hattest du die Mörder aussichten, wirklich sehr sehr schöne gegend mit nem Traum Panorama.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (28. Juni 2009)

Ich kann euch jede Menge Höhenmeter geben wenn ihr wollt.
Direkt vor der Tür!!!!


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Gut, das hätte mich entschädigt ;-)
> 
> Ahso, ich fahr getz nach KFC, Du hast ja gesagt, wenn ich das nächste mal HotWings kauf, soll ich Bescheid sagen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich kann euch jede Menge Höhenmeter geben wenn ihr wollt.
> Direkt vor der Tür!!!!



Müssen wir unbedingt mal wieder machen. Ich will mich nach einer Tour mit dir aber auch irgendwann mal noch gut fühlen und zumindest theoretisch noch eine Runde fahren können.
Aber wenn du wieder voll auif der Höhe bist, sollten wir das mal wieder angehen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Mareskan (28. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So ich bin auch daheim, war ne Super Runde und gut das ich mir die Anfahrt mit dem Rad geschenkt habe,
> denn auch so war es recht ordentlich.



Jopp war eine tolle Runde und ich bin auch mächtig platt! Jetzt ist nur noch Sofa und regenerieren angesagt 

Grüße


----------



## sonic3105 (28. Juni 2009)

@MAreskan
Wie Morgen nicht Biken??

HEHEHEHEHE

@uwe
ja wann fahren wir mal weider ne gemütliche Runde??

@Wencke
ich will auch HEUL


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (28. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @uwe
> ja wann fahren wir mal weider ne gemütliche Runde??



Lass mal noch ein bis zwei Wochen ins Land gehen dann bin ich wieder so weit!
Außerdem steht ja auch Nordenau vor der Tür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (28. Juni 2009)

@Sascha


Kinder, die was wollen.......


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Lass mal noch ein bis zwei Wochen ins Land gehen dann bin ich wieder so weit!




Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (28. Juni 2009)

@wencke
ja jetzt ist eh Zuspät, um die Uhrzeit esse ich ja so fettiges zeugs nicht mehr.

@uwe
Joa, aber so ne Runde zusammen fahren schadet ja nicht.
Fährst du Nordenau denn schon wieder??


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @wencke
> ja jetzt ist eh Zuspät, um die Uhrzeit esse ich ja so fettiges zeugs nicht mehr.



Na ich habe heute ein paar Beispiele gesehen, da bin ich froh, das ich mir sowat dann doch noch so spät reinziehen kann


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juni 2009)

Ebenfalls kann ich mir, wie gerade jetzt, um 2:55 :-( ein paar Duplos reinziehen, da ich mal wieder "Schlaflos in Hagen" bin.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Das ist ja doof 
Haben wir dich gestern wohl noch nicht hart genug rangenommen. Aber eins ist gewiss. Vor Duisburg wirst du einige Nächte gut schlafen 

Sportograf hat die Bilder aus Wetter online gestellt. Ich finde sie sogar relativ gelungen, weiß auch nicht warum...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Das ist ja doof
> Haben wir dich gestern wohl noch nicht hart genug rangenommen. Aber eins ist gewiss. Vor Duisburg wirst du einige Nächte gut schlafen
> ...



Wirst lachen, ich war gestern sogar noch ne halbe Stunde laufen. Aber irgendwie zeigte sich gestern Abend schon die Tendenz, das ich nicht ausgelastet war.

Und um den Schlaf vor Duisburg bitte ich aber drum . Wie gesagt, ich habe Urlaub die Woche davor


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juni 2009)

gibt mir ein F
gibt mir ein EIERABEND, heiß im büro


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie zeigte sich gestern Abend schon die Tendenz, das ich nicht ausgelastet war.
> 
> Und um den Schlaf vor Duisburg bitte ich aber drum . Wie gesagt, ich habe Urlaub die Woche davor


Ich sag oben auf dem Platz noch, dass du dich beeilen sollst. Da gab es den letzten Aufruf für die Startaufstellung.  Da wollteste nicht 

Gut, die Woche vor Duisburg wollte ich jetzt nicht mehr wirklich viel machen. Die Wochen bis dahin aber auf jeden Fall. Mein Plan bis dahin steht. Aber die Woche vorher mache ich nicht mehr viel.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (29. Juni 2009)

Gerade von meiner Haspertalsperren Runde zurück inklusive Vollwaschgang

29,73km in 1:11h AV-Puls 137P/min

es geht wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (29. Juni 2009)

respekt, die geschwindigkeit ist schonmal wieder da. 
Wichtiger ist aber das du ohne Schmerzen und probleme fahren kannst.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (29. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> respekt, die geschwindigkeit ist schonmal wieder da.
> Wichtiger ist aber das du ohne Schmerzen und probleme fahren kannst.



Natürlich mit Schmerzen! Nur nicht in der Leistengegend!!!


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juni 2009)

ok ok ich war auch auf einer GanzlAngweiligen-Runde, 
daten 28,1er schnitt 19,62km mit im schnitt 145 schlägen pro min.

wie es dazu kam, das ich auf asphalt fahren mußte, ich muste nach rummenohl einem kumpel einen schlüssel vorbeibringen. 

es geht aber nichts über das revier wo sich ein MTB wohl fühlt 

ach ja und ohne vollwaschgang


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Juni 2009)

@martin
die Strecke ging aber nur bergab oder??
Sonst glaub ich dir den schnitt nie und nimmer

@uwe
ja die anderen Schmerzen sind ja normal HEHEHEHE


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juni 2009)

ne es waren 12HM, ich weiß das mir es keiner glaubt, deshalb habe ich auch fotos von gemacht, lade sie gleich mal hoch


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Juni 2009)

Dann bitte auch den Radumfang, den hast du doch sicher manipuliert. 
oder Betablocker gefuttert.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend!

Ich habe heute nach dem bikeintensiven Wochenende nix gemacht! Gut, hoffentlich ein wenig regeneriert, aber sonst halt nix.

Ich weiÃ nicht, ob es jemanden interessiert, aber ich habe mal einen Rennbericht geschrieben!
Wen es nicht interessiert, der kann die folgenden Zeilen ja einfach Ã¼berlesen...


			
				Rennbericht Ruhrbike-Marathon 2009 schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor ich jetzt hier anfange und groÃ Worte verliere, mÃ¶chte ich DANKE sagen! Der Dank gilt in erster Linie Wencke fÃ¼r die super UnterstÃ¼tzung. Sei es vor dem Rennen, wÃ¤hrend des Rennens oder nach dem Rennen. Eine solche UnterstÃ¼tzung macht doch vieles leichter. Es gibt einem einfach eine gewisse Sicherheit (wenn mir das Wasser ausgeht, wartet bei Kilometer 36 frisches Wasser, um nur mal ein Beispiel anzufÃ¼hren).
> Dann gilt mein Dank Sascha, der mein Bike zum Rennen und nach dem Rennen wieder nach Hause gebracht hat und auch sonst helfend zur Hand ging.
> Meinem Dad habe ich zu danken, weil er mich zum Rennen hingebracht und auch von dort wieder abgeholt hat.
> Dann geht mein Dank noch an die Leute, die sich an der Strecke positioniert hatten, um mich auch dort noch mal nach vorne zu peitschen.
> ...


Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juni 2009)

ne nichtsdergleichen, ich wollte nur schnell nach hause. die 2 monate deadline für mein waterloo haben ja begonnen, ihr werdet euch noch wundern. nur sowas bleibt die ausnahme, mich zieht es eher in die berge, wo ich HM sammeln kann, renn das runterfahren macht ja ne menge spaß, deshalb will ich auch schnell hoch


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Juni 2009)

Ach Martin, wieso wundern??

@kai
Joa gut geschrieben, die Ausdrede mit dem ich konnte mehr gilt nicht.
Falsche taktik ist falsche taktik HEHEHEHE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juni 2009)

wieso wundern??? laß dich überraschen 

@kai
sauber, toller bericht. blos in den letzten zeilen hast du dein bike 2 mal abgegeben


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Juni 2009)

@martin
Okay dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> blos in den letzten zeilen hast du dein bike 2 mal abgegeben


Ja, einmal im Ziel (nach der Zieleinfahrt will ich es erstmal ganz kurz nicht sehen) und dann zum Abtransport nach Hause. Oder was meinst du?

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juni 2009)

diesen satz meine ich "Ich gab mein Bike ab und machte zunächst mal ein paar Minuten Pause. Nach einigen Minuten ging ich noch mal kurz über das Festivalgelände und gab nach einiger Zeit mein Bike ab"


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> diesen satz meine ich "Ich gab mein Bike ab und machte zunächst mal ein paar Minuten Pause. Nach einigen Minuten ging ich noch mal kurz über das Festivalgelände und gab nach einiger Zeit mein Bike ab"


Gut, der Satz passt zur Erklärung oben. Das erste abgeben nach Zieldurchfahrt, das zweite zum Abtransport nach Hause. Ändere es gleich...

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> Joa gut geschrieben, die Ausdrede mit dem ich konnte mehr gilt nicht.
> Falsche taktik ist falsche taktik HEHEHEHE.


Das sollte keine Ausrede sein! Habe aber im Hinterkopf, dass mehr drin gewesen wäre. Hätte, wenn und aber...
Vom Ergebnis mal abgesehen bin ich sehr zufrieden 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juni 2009)

was für eine zeit bist du damals gefahren????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was für eine zeit bist du damals gefahren????


3:58h rum etwa

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Juni 2009)

@kai
na siehste du wirst immer schneller und das die HAuptsache!
Nächstes JAhr stehe ich neben dir am Start


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juni 2009)

ich auch  und  ich verspreche euch das ich vor euch im ziel bin


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Juni 2009)

@martin
War das ein versprechen oder eine Herausforderung??


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juni 2009)

ein versprechen, den länger als 2 stunden halte ich es am bierstand nicht aus, so kann ich euch nach 2 stunden im ziel erwarten. 

ne im ernst, eigentlich wird hagen mein einziges rennen, was mich viel noch reizen würde ist ein fun 24std. rennen. also aus spaß an der freunde ohne irgend welchen plazierungsdruck.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> na siehste du wirst immer schneller und das die HAuptsache!
> Nächstes JAhr stehe ich neben dir am Start


Von dem Zeitunterschied bin ich jetzt nicht unbedingt begeistert, weil er nur zu einem geringen Anteil ein Zeichen für eine körperliche Verbesserung ist...

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Von dem Zeitunterschied bin ich jetzt nicht unbedingt begeistert, weil er nur zu einem geringen Anteil ein Zeichen für eine körperliche Verbesserung ist...
> 
> Kai



ich denke die ausdauer hast du, was du verbessern solltest ist die kraft und die technik.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was mich viel noch reizen würde ist ein fun 24std. rennen


Einzelstarter oder Teamfahrer?

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juni 2009)

einzelstarter  bist du verrückt, min. ein 4er team, damit man dazwischen ein paar bierchen zischen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (29. Juni 2009)

Kraft ist auch da sonst wäre er am Berg nicht so schnell

Naja ich fidne die zweit die du Rausgeholt hast schon nen Stück schneller, vorallem wenn du wie schon erwähnt vielleicht ein wenig falsh eingeteilt hast und am Anfang zu wenig Druck gefahren bist.


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Juni 2009)

Naja das sehe ich ein wenig Ehrgeiziger, wenn ein Rennen dann ist das auch ein Rennen.
Ansonsten fahre ich ne Tour oder halt nur gucken


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> einzelstarter  bist du verrückt, min. ein 4er team, damit man dazwischen ein paar bierchen zischen kann.


Nee, wieso? Dir traue ich auch eine Anmeldung zu einem Triathlonzu, wenn du nicht mal schwimmen kannst 

24h Rennen und besaufen gehören für mich nicht zusammen...

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Kraft ist auch da sonst wäre er am Berg nicht so schnell
> 
> Naja ich fidne die zweit die du Rausgeholt hast schon nen Stück schneller, vorallem wenn du wie schon erwähnt vielleicht ein wenig falsh eingeteilt hast und am Anfang zu wenig Druck gefahren bist.


Wer? Ich?

Na na na, "falsch eingeteilt". Welch schlimme Wortwahl. Sagen wir mal eher konservativ eingeteilt.

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nee, wieso? Dir traue ich auch eine Anmeldung zu einem Triathlonzu, wenn du nicht mal schwimmen kannst
> 
> 24h Rennen und besaufen gehören für mich nicht zusammen...
> 
> Kai



zum ersten satz 

und zum 24h und saufen, ne ne kai, ich meine nicht besaufen, aber halt mit fun dabei sein, ohne groß das leben 2 mon. vor so einem rennen umzustellen. halt mit 4 oder 8 mann/frau dahinfahren, schön alles aufbauen grill zapfanlage und dann einfach fahren, bei 8 mann fährt jeder 3 std. und ich denke das ist neben einer grillparty machbar.


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wer? Ich?
> 
> Na na na, "falsch eingeteilt". Welch schlimme Wortwahl. Sagen wir mal eher konservativ eingeteilt.
> 
> Kai



er hat sich auf 2 runden eingestellt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und zum 24h und saufen, ne ne kai, ich meine nicht besaufen, aber halt mit fun dabei sein, ohne groß das leben 2 mon. vor so einem rennen umzustellen. halt mit 4 oder 8 mann/frau dahinfahren, schön alles aufbauen grill zapfanlage und dann einfach fahren, bei 8 mann fährt jeder 3 std. und ich denke das ist neben einer grillparty machbar.


Gut, wenn trinken immer gleich betrinken ist, kann man da schon mal etwas durcheinander bringen.
Aber sone Grillparty inkl. Bierchen zwischendurch klingt jetzt für mich nicht nach Racing und schon allein durch das Bierchen nicht nach Fun. Aber da gehen unsere Ansichten einfach auseinander, was ja auch nicht weiter tragisch ist...

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aber da gehen unsere Ansichten einfach auseinander, was ja auch nicht weiter tragisch ist...
> 
> Kai



wäre ja tragisch wenn alle manschen die gleichen ansichten hätten, welch triste welt


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gut, wenn trinken immer gleich betrinken ist, kann man da schon mal etwas durcheinander bringen.
> Aber sone Grillparty inkl. Bierchen zwischendurch klingt jetzt für mich nicht nach Racing und schon allein durch das Bierchen nicht nach Fun. Aber da gehen unsere Ansichten einfach auseinander, was ja auch nicht weiter tragisch ist...
> 
> Kai




Wie ich Dir ja gestern schon sagte, ich plane für nächstes Jahr nen 8er Firmen-Team und hätte da natürlich ein paar von Euch gern dabei, wenn Lust und Laune vorhanden ist. Ich spreche hier natürlich von einem ambitionierten 8er, sonst meld ich wieder nen 4er.

Und mach Du Dir über Deine Kraft in den Beinen mal keinen Sorgen, solange du uns alle noch abartigst am Berg verbläst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (29. Juni 2009)

@kai 
ja dann ändere ich mal die Wortwahl und sage zu Gutmütig die Kraft eingeteilt ;-)


@MArtin
meine Meinung steht ja schon, und Leben in gewisser weise auf nen Sport einstellen ist denke ich ganz Normal geht ja nunmal auch nicht anders.

Ein bescheidenr Spruch nebenher.
Wer aufhört besser zu werden, hört irgendwann auf Gut zusein.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie ich Dir ja gestern schon sagte, ich plane für nächstes Jahr nen 8er Firmen-Team und hätte da natürlich ein paar von Euch gern dabei, wenn Lust und Laune vorhanden ist. Ich spreche hier natürlich von einem ambitionierten 8er, sonst meld ich wieder nen 4er.
> 
> Und mach Du Dir über Deine Kraft in den Beinen mal keinen Sorgen, solange du uns alle noch abartigst am Berg verbläst


Ääääähhhmmm, ja, Firmen-8er. Na ja, also ansich. Ich meine, bis dahin ist noch viel Zeit! Was bis dahin ist, wissen nur die Götter  Aber wenn ihr noch einen Platz frei habt, also. Sind da in der Grobplanung (für den 8er) mir bekannte Leute angedacht?


apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich spreche hier natürlich von einem ambitionierten 8er, sonst meld ich wieder nen 4er.


Wie habe ich das zu verstehen? Kann ich jetzt die Trainingsplanungen bis August über Bord werfen oder wollen wir auch da ernsthaft an den Start gehen?

"Abartigst am Berg verbläst" klingt super. Ich frage mich, wie lange das noch so bleibt...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ein bescheidenr Spruch nebenher.
> Wer aufhört besser zu werden, hört irgendwann auf Gut zusein.




Richtig, daher war ich grad bei 32 Grad Raumtemperatur ne Stunde aufm Laufband Walken und hab meinen Oberkörper nen wenig bearbeitet


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Juni 2009)

hehe, das hört sich nach Sauna Training an.
Aber tröste dich so hab ich mich heute beim hallnfussball auch gefühlt


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ääääähhhmmm, ja, Firmen-8er. Na ja, also ansich. Ich meine, bis dahin ist noch viel Zeit! Was bis dahin ist, wissen nur die Götter  Aber wenn ihr noch einen Platz frei habt, also. Sind da in der Grobplanung (für den 8er) mir bekannte Leute angedacht?
> Wie habe ich das zu verstehen? Kann ich jetzt die Trainingsplanungen bis August über Bord werfen oder wollen wir auch da ernsthaft an den Start gehen?
> 
> "Abartigst am Berg verbläst" klingt super. Ich frage mich, wie lange das noch so bleibt...
> ...




Quatsch, wir haben uns ja beim Treffen ansich drauf verständigt, das wir den 4er durchaus als ambitioniert einstufen dürfen 

Leider ist mit in meiner Trainingsplanung noch eine Hochzeit in Mainz dazwischen gekommen, wo ich leider vom 19-21.7 weg bin, ich überleg ernsthaft, das Bike ggf. mit ner Biketasche mitzunehmen (weil ich mit Zug anreise), nur kenn ich noch keinen mit Biketasche.

Den 8er stelle ich mir aus einem guten Mix vor, ambitioniert und Spass an der Freude. Steffen wäre vielleicht auch wieder mit dabei, ggf. Manuel, meine Wenigkeit, wenn Du magst, ich dachte an Sascha, Jenz und Thomas, Fabi, wenn er mag und Zeit hat. Wieviele Weiber müssen da eigentlich bei sein????? Damit wären es schon 8 wenn alle Bock hätten *lach und wenn ichn mir die Liste angucke, reden wir ansich schon fast wieder von nem ambitionierten 8er. Aber bis dahin is noch hin...schaun wir ma. Aber melden, so denk ich, werd ich, was auch immer


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Juni 2009)

ich werd mal schauen wie gerade schon im icq erwähnt hab ich noch keine Ahnung bezüglich nächstes Jahr.
Prinzipiel würde ich wohl mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juni 2009)

ich werde euer betreuer


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @MArtin
> meine Meinung steht ja schon, und Leben in gewisser weise auf nen Sport einstellen ist denke ich ganz Normal geht ja nunmal auch nicht anders.
> 
> Ein bescheidenr Spruch nebenher.
> Wer aufhört besser zu werden, hört irgendwann auf Gut zusein.



also meine meinung sollte man sein leben auf familie, freunde und beruf ausrichten, sport soll für mich in erster linie dazu dienen einen ausgleich vom alltag zu haben.


----------



## Mareskan (29. Juni 2009)

> Wie ich Dir ja gestern schon sagte, ich plane für nächstes Jahr nen 8er Firmen-Team und hätte da natürlich ein paar von Euch gern dabei, wenn Lust und Laune vorhanden ist.



Bei welchem Rennen möchtest du ein 8er Team melden? Ich würde mich gerne dem Team anschliessen

Grüße


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Juni 2009)

Jo Zeit für Freunde und Familie hat man auch wenn man ordentlich und geregelt Trainiert.
Wieviel Zeit man sich für sein Hobby einteilt um sich auf solche Sachen wie zb.(Alpencross, Rennen usw.)vorzubereiten bleibt ja jedem frei gestellt.
So hat jeder siene Ziele und wünsche die freunde und FAmilie im richtigen fall akzeptieren sollten und gegebenenfalls Unterstützen sollten.
Genauso wie es jedem frei gestellt ist sich dementsprechend vernünftig zu Ernähren oder halt auch nicht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Quatsch, wir haben uns ja beim Treffen ansich drauf verständigt, das wir den 4er durchaus als ambitioniert einstufen dürfen
> 
> Leider ist mit in meiner Trainingsplanung noch eine Hochzeit in Mainz dazwischen gekommen, wo ich leider vom 19-21.7 weg bin, ich überleg ernsthaft, das Bike ggf. mit ner Biketasche mitzunehmen (weil ich mit Zug anreise), nur kenn ich noch keinen mit Biketasche.
> 
> Den 8er stelle ich mir aus einem guten Mix vor, ambitioniert und Spass an der Freude. Steffen wäre vielleicht auch wieder mit dabei, ggf. Manuel, meine Wenigkeit, wenn Du magst, ich dachte an Sascha, Jenz und Thomas, Fabi, wenn er mag und Zeit hat. Wieviele Weiber müssen da eigentlich bei sein????? Damit wären es schon 8 wenn alle Bock hätten *lach und wenn ichn mir die Liste angucke, reden wir ansich schon fast wieder von nem ambitionierten 8er. Aber bis dahin is noch hin...schaun wir ma. Aber melden, so denk ich, werd ich, was auch immer


Okay. Dann kann ich meinen Plan ja doch durchziehen  Hatte schon gehofft ich könnte nächsten Monat die Beine mal hochlegen 

Gut, die Hochzeit ist natürlich nicht so der Kracher gerade, aber was soll man machen? Und soooo lang ist deine Abwesenheit ja auch nicht. Und wenn du dein Bike mitschleppst, umso besser 

Soooo langsam klingt der 8er, wenn er so zustande kommt, wirklich nicht. Aber wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, ist bis dahin noch eine ganzte Weile hin. Warten wir erstmal ab wie es dieses Jahr wird...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juni 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Bei welchem Rennen möchtest du ein 8er Team melden? Ich würde mich gerne dem Team anschliessen
> 
> Grüße



Na Duisburg  Ich behalts mir mal im Hinterkopf.


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gut, die Hochzeit ist natürlich nicht so der Kracher gerade, aber was soll man machen? Und soooo lang ist deine Abwesenheit ja auch nicht. Und wenn du dein Bike mitschleppst, umso besser
> 
> Soooo langsam klingt der 8er, wenn er so zustande kommt, wirklich nicht. Aber wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, ist bis dahin noch eine ganzte Weile hin. Warten wir erstmal ab wie es dieses Jahr wird...
> 
> Gruß Kai




Eben, bis dahin is noch Zeit. Ich muss mal schauen mit der Hochzeit, kommt ja nen bissken komisch, wenn ich Sonntag anreise, dann ersma aufs Rad gehe, Abends zum Brautpaar, nächten morgen sehr früh meine Runde drehe um um 11 am Standesamt..... ;-)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Eben, bis dahin is noch Zeit. Ich muss mal schauen mit der Hochzeit, kommt ja nen bissken komisch, wenn ich Sonntag anreise, dann ersma aufs Rad gehe, Abends zum Brautpaar, nächten morgen sehr früh meine Runde drehe um um 11 am Standesamt..... ;-)


Stimmt. Wenn schon, dann einhändig mit einem Wheelie reinfahren 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Wenn schon, dann einhändig mit einem Wheelie reinfahren
> 
> Kai




Der Weide, jau .-). Es gibt cool und es gibt lässig, das war lässig


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juni 2009)

morgen zusammen, 

seb. morgen (mittwoch) eine tour richtung glör??? also hinnewiese treffen, über hastpertalsperren trail richtung breckerfeld von oben die glör runter, den trail an der staumauer mitnehmen, unten dann richutng eilpe/hagen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (30. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Naja das sehe ich ein wenig Ehrgeiziger, wenn ein Rennen dann ist das auch ein Rennen.
> Ansonsten fahre ich ne Tour oder halt nur gucken





So schauts!

Ich kommt, was Duisburg angeht, eh nochmal im Vorfeld auf Dich zu....ich bitte auch Dich definitiv noch um 2-3 "Prügeltouren" flach nach Menden und Retour  Für mich natürlich im Wind, für Dich dann Windschattenfahren ;-). ich möchte nur eben einen dabei haben, wenn ich vom Rad kippe, da wer da ist


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen

Nachdem ich an der offiziellen Zeugnisvergabe am Samstag morgen wegen "anderweitiger terminlicher Verpflichtungen" nicht teilnehmen konnte, wollte ich das gestern nachholen. Zurück bin ich ohne Zeugnis! "Zeugnis nur gegen Bücher!", sagt sie. Ich denke nur so: "Boah, Schlampe ey!" und rückwärts wieder raus.
Heute wieder hin, diesmal mit Büchern. War ja schon schlimm genug, dass da gestern noch ein (früherer  ) Lehrer von mir mit im Raum war, aber heute gesellte sich dann der Schulleiter auf dem Flur noch dazu.  Artig "Guten Morgen" gesagt und vorbeigegangen. Da ruft mir der Typ von gestern noch die Frage hinterher, ob ich die Bücher dabei habe... (Natürlich nicht, aber ich wollte mal probieren, ob es heute auch ohne geht  ). Entweder ist die Stimmung in dem Laden miserabel oder sie sind nicht gut auf mich zu sprechen (ich habe doch gar nichts getan  ). Na ja, Zeugnis eingesteckt und abgerauscht.
Steht tatsächlich ABSCHLUSSzeugnis drauf und auf der nächsten Seite oben auch mein Name  Na wenn sie meinen...
Wer jetzt hier Zahlen hören will, sieht sich geschnitten. Dazu sag ich nix 


apoptygma schrieb:


> 2-3 "Prügeltouren"


Ich will auch!
YIBBIE, Leute quälen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juni 2009)

bestanden ist bestanden, zahlen sind nicht so wichtig. 

glaub mir die schöne zeit ist vorbei, auch wenns man jetzt nicht wahrhaben möchte.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bestanden ist bestanden, zahlen sind nicht so wichtig.


Na, hoffen wir es.


eminem7905 schrieb:


> glaub mir die schöne zeit ist vorbei, auch wenns man jetzt nicht wahrhaben möchte.


Nicht so viel Realität bitte, mir geht es gerade gut!

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juni 2009)

Mein Garmin ist versandt 

*zappel


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Juni 2009)

Wencke, die Runden kannst du gerne haben.
ich fahre ja eh oft genug flache runden.

So jetzt erstmal nen Kopf machen und scauen wie ich es dies Woche mache, 
scheiss Fussball gestern .......
naja jetzt ist der Gips am Arm und der Rechte daumen ruhig gestellt. jetzt muss ich entweder
#erstens Aussetzen,    geht auf garkeinen Fall

zweitens                   fahrradergometer im Fitnesstudio

drittens ich fahre flache Ga runden mit gips.

Naja hoffe das es nächste Woche wieder besser aussieht und ich dann wieder voll dabei bin.


----------



## mistermoo (30. Juni 2009)

hoi saschi, gerade von wencke gehört mit deinem däumchen..

gute besserung, denke flache ga runden gehen auch damit, tapen wir halt den gipsarm am lenker fest


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juni 2009)

@Sascha
Oder meine Rolle, wär auch kein Ding. 

Ich halte draussen fahren für fahrlässig, nicht nur in Hinsicht auf Deine Gesundheit sondern auch was andere angeht (Bremsen, Lenker festhalten etc.)

Also, brav sein, drinne fahren


----------



## mistermoo (30. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Sascha
> Oder meine Rolle, wär auch kein Ding.
> 
> Ich halte draussen fahren für fahrlässig, nicht nur in Hinsicht auf Deine Gesundheit sondern auch was andere angeht (Bremsen, Lenker festhalten etc.)
> ...



zudem fahrlässig sind jegliche anstrengungen bei den temps im mom... beschugge schon von 16 auf 29° hoch... in 2-3 tagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juni 2009)

@sascha
ich lenke, du trampelst


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juni 2009)

ach ja, dann kann ich ja doch für freitag den tisch im roadstop reservieren.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juni 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> zudem fahrlässig sind jegliche anstrengungen bei den temps im mom... beschugge schon von 16 auf 29° hoch... in 2-3 tagen



Ach Schnick Schnack, rein inne Klamotten und rauf aufs Rad gleich


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also, brav sein, drinne fahren


Das sollte ich besser auch machen, ein Leben lang 


mistermoo schrieb:


> zudem fahrlässig sind jegliche anstrengungen bei den temps im mom... beschugge schon von 16 auf 29° hoch... in 2-3 tagen


Heul doch nicht, das Wetter ist doch voll geil!

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das sollte ich besser auch machen, ein Leben lang




Wat los, hats gescheppert???

Hab grad ma pfiffigerweise meine Sattelstütze umgedreht und die Kröpfung damit umgekeht, mal sehen was die 2 cm  ca. getz bringen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wat los, hats gescheppert???


Ja, ein bisschen. Aber ich lebe noch!
Na ja, passt schon. Morgen kann es wie geplant weitergehen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (30. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> morgen zusammen,
> 
> seb. morgen (mittwoch) eine tour richtung glör??? also hinnewiese treffen, über hastpertalsperren trail richtung breckerfeld von oben die glör runter, den trail an der staumauer mitnehmen, unten dann richutng eilpe/hagen????


 
klingt gut 
ich kann so ab 3 halb vier. muss vorher noch fresschen kaufen..


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Juni 2009)

Joa ich denke ichw erde mich draussen zurückhalten, den so richtig greifen kann ich nicht und schalten geht garnicht wirklich, zuminest nicht ohne Lenker loslasen. Da sind dann wohl ga Runden auf rolle oder ergometer angesagt.

@martin
LOL, das ja mal nen Rad


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juni 2009)

so meine kleine feierabendrunde ist vorbei, 
17,1er schnitt auf 19,19km mit 434HM 


am Freitag bitte das eilperfeld richtung zur straße meiden. sowohl heute als auch am freitag wird dort gejagt.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juni 2009)

So, meine GA Runde für heute, bei abartigstem Wetter wie ich finde (aber dafür hab ich mich echt gut gehalten).....

34.53 km, 1:46 und 187 Hm bei 132er Puls


Aber mein Wetter is das nicht (und mein Sattel auch nicht ) Langsam hab ich die Schnauze gestrichen voll.


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Juni 2009)

@martin
Strasse oder gelände??

@wencke
ach für dein kleinen Süßen Arsch wird es doch wohl nen Sattel geben 
Zwinker.


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @martin
> Strasse oder gelände??



willst du mich verarschen??? 

vielleicht ca. 10%straße für den weg in den wald und wieder zurück.


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @wencke
> ach für dein kleinen Süßen Arsch wird es doch wohl nen Sattel geben
> Zwinker.




Schmeichler 

Ich werde getz folgendes machen, ich werde BLIND Sättel bei ebay für kleines Geld schiessen


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Juni 2009)

kannst ja meinen Bulls mal versuchen.

@martin nein ich will dich nicht verarschen frag mich nur wie du ein mindestens 3 KmH Sprung machst weil bei unseren Touren Stirbst du bei 14 Kmh.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2009)

Martin hat jetzt rausgefunden, wie man den Tacho einstellt *duck*

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juni 2009)

wie ich schon gestern gesagt habe, laß dich überraschen stichtag ist das rennen in hagen eilpe im september.  


und zu den touren, da ich angelblich show liebe, muß ich das tempo langsam halten um schei*e zu reden 

apropos tour, wird mal wieder zeit für eine tour. wann kannst du wieder richtig fahren???

ach ja einen neuen laufradsatz brauche ich auch, will max. 200 euro ausgeben, (gute gebrauchte oder halt neue) mit möglichst breiten felge großer als 30mm (falls es auf das außenmaß ankommt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (30. Juni 2009)

Damit kann ich nicht dienen,
eventuell bald mit ner reba aber das noch nicht Spruchreif.

fahren denke ich ab nächster woche.


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juni 2009)

habe dir letztens hier einen link reingestellt, den kohlefaser rahmen incl. gabel für 599 oder 699, wäre das nicht was für dich???


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juni 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Damit kann ich nicht dienen,
> eventuell bald mit ner reba aber das noch nicht Spruchreif.
> 
> fahren denke ich ab nächster woche.



Wirds denn dann auch ne weisse wie meine?? ;-)


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Martin hat jetzt rausgefunden, wie man den Tacho einstellt *duck*
> 
> Gruß Kai



ich glaube das tempo bergauf habe ich noch nicht, alledings habe ich festgestellt, das man mit weniger und sehr spätem bremsen einiges wett machen kann.


----------



## seppel82 (30. Juni 2009)

sooo auch wieder da. 30,71 km richtung talsperre und zurück. auf dem hinweg noch nen brutalen anstieg mitgenommen und anschliessend wieder runtergeflogen (63.4 km/h). dann weiter zur talsperre, drei mal rum und back to heimat. nen schnitt von 21.06 km/h und 1,30 stunden unterwegs.
auf dem rückweg noch von irgend nem vieh, in den arm gebissen worden. 
die stelle is rot und hat ca. uro-grösse. is auch ordentlich am pochen. hab dummerweise das vieh zermatscht bevor ichs gesehn hab 
mal beobachten...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich glaube das tempo bergauf habe ich noch nicht, alledings habe ich festgestellt, das man mit weniger und sehr spätem bremsen einiges wett machen kann.


Im Fussball habe ich mal gehört, dass man vorne (in der Offensive) Spiele und hinten (in der Defensive) Turniere gewinnt.
Auf den MTB-Bereich übertragen heißt das wohl, dass man bergauf Rennen gewinnt und sie bergab nur verlieren kann...

Denk mal drüber nach 
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Im Fussball habe ich mal gehört, dass man vorne (in der Offensive) Spiele und hinten (in der Defensive) Turniere gewinnt.
> Auf den MTB-Bereich übertragen heißt das wohl, dass man bergauf Rennen gewinnt und sie bergab nur verlieren kann...
> 
> Denk mal drüber nach
> Kai



100% agree, ich will nur bei einem spiel dabei sein


----------



## seppel82 (30. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Im Fussball habe ich mal gehört, dass man vorne (in der Offensive) Spiele und hinten (in der Defensive) Turniere gewinnt.


 
nix für ungut aber sag das mal dem podolski


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Im Fussball habe ich mal gehört, dass man vorne (in der Offensive) Spiele und hinten (in der Defensive) Turniere gewinnt.
> Auf den MTB-Bereich übertragen heißt das wohl, dass man bergauf Rennen gewinnt und sie bergab nur verlieren kann...
> 
> Denk mal drüber nach
> Kai




Das sagte Samstag meine ich auch einer beim Ruhrbike......zudem fehlt einem bergab, vor allem auf engen Passagen, schnell die nötigte Konzentration und vor allem die Kraft, wenn man sich bergauf tot macht. Zudem wird es auf engen CC Kursen auch eher so sein, das man bergab oftmals auf langsamere auffahren muss, die dann am Berg plötzlich wie ne Bergziege weg sind. Man verliert also am Berg weiter, um dann ggf. auffer Abfahrt wieder aufzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (30. Juni 2009)

@martin
ja hatte ich gesehen, und auch drauf geantwortet.
der rahmen gefällt mir Optisch nicht und ich denke ein Carbon rahmen ist nicht gleich Carbon rahmen.
dafür werde ich wohl ein wenig Sparen müssen


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Juni 2009)

Abendrunde hinter mir 24km in 0:58min.
Und am Monatsende wird zusammen gezählt.
Also im Juni 684km und 5741hm und 20,76km/h im Schnitt.
Der Juli wir wieder besser


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Abendrunde hinter mir 24km in 0:58min.
> Und am Monatsende wird zusammen gezählt.
> Also im Juni 684km und 5741hm und 20,76km/h im Schnitt.
> Der Juli wir wieder besser


Schäm dich!
Aber sonst geht es dir gut, ja? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Abendrunde hinter mir 24km in 0:58min.
> Und am Monatsende wird zusammen gezählt.
> Also im Juni 684km und 5741hm und 20,76km/h im Schnitt.
> Der Juli wir wieder besser




Meine km diesen Monat sag ich nicht *schäm


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2009)

Die Kilometerangaben sind ja nur eine Zahl 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Die Kilometerangaben sind ja nur eine Zahl
> 
> Gruß Kai



Genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2009)

Was ist an 684km schlecht?

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Und deinen Durchschnitt fahren andere in der Spitze nicht!


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Die Kilometerangaben sind ja nur eine Zahl
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ja, aber die ersten 3 Wochen getz im Juli müssen getz nen bissken besser werden, soviel steht fest


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Juni 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was ist an 684km schlecht?
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Und deinen Durchschnitt fahren andere in der Spitze nicht!



Im Vergleich zum April ist der Mai und Juni (Verletzung) nnicht wirklich gut.
Ich hatte mir Ziele gesetzt die ich nicht erreicht habe.
Jetzt muss ich am gesamt Ziel zum Jahres Ende hinarbeiten.
Und die Trophy wollte ich auch gut abschlissen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, aber die ersten 3 Wochen getz im Juli müssen getz nen bissken besser werden, soviel steht fest


Ich hoffe, da sind noch ein paar gemeinsame Kilometer bei 
Ich will nächsten Monat auch mehr machen als diesen, so ist nicht.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Gerne auch ein paar mehr gemeinsame Kilometer!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juni 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum April ist der Mai und Juni (Verletzung) nnicht wirklich gut.
> Ich hatte mir Ziele gesetzt die ich nicht erreicht habe.
> Jetzt muss ich am gesamt Ziel zum Jahres Ende hinarbeiten.
> Und die Trophy wollte ich auch gut abschlissen.


Ach so. Ich habe schon gedacht!
Sone Verletzung plant man aber meist nicht ein. Du bist trotzdem der Schnellste von uns 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (1. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 
so ich werd jetzt mal nen Kaffee trinken und dann ab zur Gips Kontrolle.... TZTZTZTZ als ob man nicht selber merkt ob er irgendwo drückt.
Euch nen schönen tag. gruss Sascha


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Juli 2009)

morgen, 
ich gammel schon ab 6.30 im büro, will früh feierabend machen, gehe am nachmittag mit sebastian radeln, so grob richtung glör. 

einen pannenfreien tag euch allen


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> so ich werd jetzt mal nen Kaffee trinken und dann ab zur Gips Kontrolle.... TZTZTZTZ als ob man nicht selber merkt ob er irgendwo drückt.
> Euch nen schönen tag. gruss Sascha



Tscha, bei Privatpatienten wird halt jede "Rotze" erledigt ;-)

Mein bester Duisburg-Mann teilte mir soeben mit, das er zur Vorbereitung noch einen 110er Marathon mit 3300 HM in der Eifel am 12.07. fährt. Vielleicht sollte ich den 38er da auch mitnehmen *grübel....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen!


apoptygma schrieb:


> Mein bester Duisburg-Mann teilte mir soeben mit, das er zur Vorbereitung noch einen 110er Marathon mit 3300 HM in der Eifel am 12.07. fährt. Vielleicht sollte ich den 38er da auch mitnehmen *grübel....


Ich würde vorher auch gerne noch ein paar Rennkilometer sammeln. Aber von dem Gedanken habe ich mich schon verabschiedet. So müssen viele, viele Trainingskilometer reichen. Mal schauen wo ich da am Ende rauskomme.

Gleich geht die Kilometerfresserei los...
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> Ich würde vorher auch gerne noch ein paar Rennkilometer sammeln. Aber von dem Gedanken habe ich mich schon verabschiedet. So müssen viele, viele Trainingskilometer reichen. Mal schauen wo ich da am Ende rauskomme.
> 
> Gleich geht die Kilometerfresserei los...
> Gruß Kai



Vergess nur zwischendurch bitte bitte das Regenerieren nicht Du Nase ;-)
Ich werd auch gucken, das ich nachher wieder aufs Rad komme, aber diesmal ohne GA-Zwang, da darfs heute ruhig mal nen bissken drüber gehen (es sei denn, mein Garmin is da, dann hab ich zu tun). Dann is morgen aber echt dann mal Pause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Vergess nur zwischendurch bitte bitte das Regenerieren nicht Du Nase ;-)


Nee du, ich denke dran.

Gruß Kai


----------



## nope 75 (1. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wirds denn dann auch ne weisse wie meine?? ;-)



Apropros Weiß, mein Up date und 331 gr. leichtere Gabel. Eine Schönheit wie ich finde. Ein Weißer Sattel kommt auch noch Dran.

Gruß nope75


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Juli 2009)

weiß ist ne modefarbe  

so von unserer tour zuende, ab eilpe den eilperbergrauf, quer über die berge mit schiebepasagen und geilen trails bis zur glör dann den trail (sahne) an der staumauer runter , anschießend noch einen berg genommen und dann über die b 54 nach eilpe zurück

daten
16,7er schnitt auf 39,33 km mit 703Hm und einem bum bum schlag von 129  max steigung 30% im schnitt aber 5% topspeed 50,5 km/h


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. Juli 2009)

Heute auch mal in Hagen gewesen (Hinnenwiese).
Und zurück über die Selbecke und Eilpe nach Haus.
Schön muckelig warm war es auch!
42km 510hm in knapp 2h und 63 topspeed


----------



## eminem7905 (1. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Heute auch mal in Hagen gewesen (Hinnenwiese).
> Und zurück über die Selbecke und Eilpe nach Haus.




...über eilpe, und weiter??? bist du durch die stadt gedüst???

warst praktisch in meinem hood


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ...über eilpe, und weiter??? bist du durch die stadt gedüst???
> 
> warst praktisch in meinem hood



Von Eilpe aus durch die Stadt.


----------



## apoptygma (1. Juli 2009)

So, und auch grad von meiner schnellen GA2 Runde zurück mippm paar Cardio-Intervallen dabei. Aber nu wurds auch dunkel.

35 km, 1:37, 21,44 Schnitt, 198 HM, Puls 146 und nassgeschwitz weil 2 Liter Wasser platt gemacht.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juli 2009)

morgen  zusammen,

@nope

was war vorher für eine gebel drinn??? das liteville 301 wird immer attraktiver für mich, schade das die so teuer sind  , aber qualität hat nun mal ihren preis. 


p.s. den profilfoto ist ja veraltert 

man heute wird wieder so ein schwüler tag, der taupunkt liegt jenseits von 15 grad. gestern war es zwar warm, aber man konnte es aushalten, heute gibts einen ruhetag


----------



## sonic3105 (2. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
joa heute wird auch wieder Warm, und ich könnt Kotzen so ohne Radfahren.....
Hoffe das wenigstens mein neues handy heute kommt, dann hab ich wenigstens was zum Spielen

Achja was ist nun eigentlich mitMorgen?? treffen wiruns oder nicht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (2. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Hoffe das wenigstens mein neues handy heute kommt, dann hab ich wenigstens was zum Spielen
> 
> Achja was ist nun eigentlich mitMorgen?? treffen wiruns oder nicht??




Das hoff ich von meinem Garmin auch 

Also ich habe morgen Abend nur ein Date, und das ist mit meinem Rad


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juli 2009)

von mir aus können wir uns treffen hätte sogar lust euch mal wieder alles zusammen zu sehen, habe aber nicht reserviert, weil ich nich dazu gekommen bin jedem ne PN zu schicken, aber ansonsten jeden den ich persönlich gefragt habe, hatte bock. es war ja auch geil vor einem monat. 

soll ich heute mal nen tisch reservieren, und du schreibst ne rund PN an kai, fabian jenz tommy sebastian dich und mich????  

p.s. was hast du für ein handy sascha????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

So, wieder da. Nach einer schlechten Nacht inkl. Albtraum (im ersten hat mich mein (leider muss ich sagen ehemaliger) Hund nach dem Heimkommen begrüßt und im zweiten wurde mir mein Vorderrad geklaut! Von Letzterem bin ich wach geworden!!! )saß ich heute seid kurz vor halb 8 auf dem Rad (da war es noch soooo schön ) und komme gerade heim. Daten sind natürlich streng geheim, aber können sich schon sehen lassen, denke ich. Für mich steht ja eh im Vordergrund, wieder in einem Stück zu Hause anzukommen- und das habe ich, soviel kann ich verraten, geschafft 
Getrunken habe ich in der Zeit annähernd 3 Liter, an der Kreuzung in Milspe ging mir das Wasser aus.

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Daten sind natürlich streng geheim,
> Gruß Kai


 

Warum???


----------



## sonic3105 (2. Juli 2009)

@martin

hab mir auch nen Omnia gegönnt weil die ......
nur scheiss verträge hat und das I Phone somit nicht infrage kam.

@Wencke
ach das wird heut kommen, genauso wie meine pedalen die am ersten rausgegangen sind, leider keine Nachricht für die Schuhe komisch das Geld wurde am gleichen tag überwiesen TZTZTZTZ


ich würde sagen wir gehen einfach ohne reservierung hin, oder??
Rund mail ist natürlich möglich, Uhrzeit??


----------



## sonic3105 (2. Juli 2009)

@kai
uhi der Kai macht geheim Training, da bin ich gespannt.
ich für meinen teil habe diese Saison Trainingstechnisch von der vorbereitung eh verpennt.
Aber mal sehn was zu retten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> Warum???


Nur so, aus Spaß 

Na gut:
Tageskilometer: 91,82
Fahrzeit: 03:36:05h
Durchschnitt: 25,49km/h
Höchstgeschweindigkeit: 57,43km/h

Sicher unnötig zu erwähnen, dass es sich hierbei um eine reine Asphalt/Radweg-Runde gehandelt hat

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> uhi der Kai macht geheim Training, da bin ich gespannt.
> ich für meinen teil habe diese Saison Trainingstechnisch von der vorbereitung eh verpennt.
> Aber mal sehn was zu retten ist.


Ja, ich wollte mal auf geheim machen. Aber irgendwie ist das ja auch großer Kappes! Jetzt ist es doch öffentlich...

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (2. Juli 2009)

Ja Respekt, ist dch mal ne ordentliche Runde.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja Respekt, ist dch mal ne ordentliche Runde.


Vielen Dank!
Ich will Rad fahren, alles andere geht mir am Arsch vorbei 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (2. Juli 2009)

HEHE, ich finde das Zitat toll.

Und richtig, ich will auch aufs Rad, aber leider leider.........
Und das bei dem wetter könnte kotzen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Und das bei dem wetter könnte kotzen


Ist doch viel zu heiß jetzt 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Ich will Rad fahren, alles andere geht mir am Arsch vorbei
> 
> Gruß Kai







@sascha ich dachte so an zw. 19 und 20 uhr????

schreib bitte in der mail das sie wenigstens bescheid geben sollen.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nur so, aus Spaß
> 
> Na gut:
> Tageskilometer: 91,82
> ...



hammer werte, wobei ich mich frage wo du so 90 km hinfährst??? machst du immer die gleiche runde, oder fährst du ohne ziel einfach drauf los????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hammer werte, wobei ich mich frage wo du so 90 km hinfährst??? machst du immer die gleiche runde, oder fährst du ohne ziel einfach drauf los????


Ich war im Keller, war eine lustige Runde...
Nee quatsch, hast eine PN 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (2. Juli 2009)

So die Pns sind raus, 
Stammtisch für Morgen angesetzt.
mal gespannt wer kommt. und wer eventuell noch kommen möchte bitte per PN.
gruss Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (2. Juli 2009)

Schreibe hier mal rein wer bei dem Stammtisch dabei ist.
Sascha -Ja
Kai- abgesagt
Wencke- abgesagt
Martin-Ja
Fabian-?
jens-Wahrscheinlich ja aber nen kleinwenig Später
Tommi-Wahrscheinlich ja aber nen kleinwenig Später
Sebastian-?

Falls sonst noch wer Intresse hat einfach bescheid geben.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juli 2009)

.


----------



## sonic3105 (2. Juli 2009)

Pn hat er aber, Lol
nee schon ausgebessert


----------



## apoptygma (2. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Schreibe hier mal rein wer bei dem Stammtisch dabei ist.
> Sascha -Ja
> Kai- abgesagt
> Wencke- abgesagt
> ...




Fabian ist, wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, nicht da.


----------



## nope 75 (2. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> morgen  zusammen,
> 
> @nope
> 
> was war vorher für eine gebel drinn??? das liteville 301 wird immer attraktiver für mich, schade das die so teuer sind  , aber qualität hat nun mal ihren preis.



Eine Marzocchi xc 600 Retro, 2007 gr. schwer.
Mir hat Liteville schon zweimal mit Zubehör für den Rahmen geholfen obwohl ich den auch nur Gebraucht gekauft habe, da hat keiner nach einer Kundennummer gefragt. Einmal waren es die Halter für die Leitungen auf dem Unterrohr und dann war es noch eine Lagerschale für die es noch gar kein Preis gab, die mir dann einfach so zugeschickt wurde.


Gruß nope75


----------



## apoptygma (2. Juli 2009)

So, eine Baustelle schomma geschlossen, ich hab nen Kleid für die Hochzeit eines Freundes geliehen bekommen , zum einen Kohle gespart, zum anderen passt es prima und ist über Knie lang, fehlt nur noch nen Jäckchen. Sandalen oder Pumps dazu, fertig.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juli 2009)

ich habe nen tisch reserviert ab 19.30


----------



## apoptygma (2. Juli 2009)

Geiiiiiiiiiiiil, der Garmin is da *freu


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Geiiiiiiiiiiiil, der Garmin is da *freu


    

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (2. Juli 2009)

@Wencke
Cool das freut mich für dich, hab mein Paket leider um 5 Minuten verpasstaber das war mir vorher klar das wenn ich mal eben das Handy abhole das dann meine pedalen kommen ....
Naja kommen se Morgen nochmal vorbei.

@Martin
Gut ich bin dann um die zeit da.
Bring eventuell ne Freundin mit.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Martin
> Gut ich bin dann um die zeit da.
> Bring eventuell ne Freundin mit.



deine oder eine???


----------



## sonic3105 (2. Juli 2009)

@martin
Eine, aber betrachte es einfach so al wäre es meine . 
Verstanden???


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @martin
> Eine, aber betrachte es einfach so al wäre es meine .
> Verstanden???







Und ein weiterer Tag mit Affenhitze wartet wohl heute. Ich kannnur hoffen, das es zum Nachmittag hin mippem Wetter hält, ansich wollte ich ja gegen Abend fahren, nu is mir aber dann doch wohl noch ggf was für die Abendstunden "dazwischengekommen" 

Jedenfalls MUSS der Garmin heute probiert werden. Nen paar Routen hier um Hagen hab ich schon drauf und ich werd zur Probe mal eine versuchen abzufahren.


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juli 2009)

das bekommst schon hin keine Panik.....
erstmal guten Morgen an alle.
Sehen uns ja Später  zumindest ein teil


----------



## mistermoo (3. Juli 2009)

wer hat dem wettergott das duschwasser abgedreht, ne kleine abkühlung wäre nett 

wencke, was sagt dein schlauer wetterradar für sonntag?
meiner sagt zu warm aber wenn früh los sollte es gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> wer hat dem wettergott das duschwasser abgedreht, ne kleine abkühlung wäre nett
> 
> wencke, was sagt dein schlauer wetterradar für sonntag?
> meiner sagt zu warm aber wenn früh los sollte es gehen




Sonnig und trocken, um die 25 Grad.

Allerdings, wie schon mitgeteilt, steht ausschlafen für mich ersma ganz oben auf der Prioliste, also ich werde nich mitten am frühen Morgen losfahren  Und vor allem nicht, solange Du nicht bei einer Aussage wie "ich fahre AUF JEDEN FALL OHNE AUSNAHME" bleibst . Dafür is mir frühes Aufstehen zu mühsam. 

Du verstehst sicher oder?


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juli 2009)

morgen @all

wie sonntag ne tour, ich bin dabei 

so noch ein paar stunden worken und dann frei, gewitter geniesen und dann gegen 19.30 roadstop burger futtern. na ich hoffe doch das es bis heute abend ein wenig angenehmer wird.


----------



## mistermoo (3. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sonnig und trocken, um die 25 Grad.
> 
> Allerdings, wie schon mitgeteilt, steht ausschlafen für mich ersma ganz oben auf der Prioliste, also ich werde nich mitten am frühen Morgen losfahren  Und vor allem nicht, solange Du nicht bei einer Aussage wie "ich fahre AUF JEDEN FALL OHNE AUSNAHME" bleibst . Dafür is mir frühes Aufstehen zu mühsam.
> 
> Du verstehst sicher oder?



ich fahre ohne ausnahme.... hrhr
wie gesagt wollte ganz früh los, bevor es zu warm wird, wenn du nicht ganz früh raus willst fahre ich halt allein

@martin keine tour, eher ne sonntagsausfahrt im ga bereich, km fressen, von hier (dortmund) aus


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe du nimmst dafür das Enduro nicht das du aufeinmal auch 30 Km/H schnitt fährst


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Gemeinde!


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du nimmst dafür das Enduro nicht das du aufeinmal auch 30 Km/H schnitt fährst


 Spinnst du! Ich habe gerade getrunken. Willst du, dass mir das aus der Nase wieder rauskommt?

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Kilometerfressen klingt gut, Dortmund eher weniger


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ich fahre ohne ausnahme.... hrhr
> wie gesagt wollte ganz früh los, bevor es zu warm wird, wenn du nicht ganz früh raus willst fahre ich halt allein
> 
> @martin keine tour, eher ne sonntagsausfahrt im ga bereich, km fressen, von hier (dortmund) aus



Wie gesagt, ich entscheide das wenn spontan, denn wenn ich noch nach Dortmund anreisen muss, muss ich ja noch eher raus, auch wenn GA Fressen Aspahlt gerade nötig ist für mich. 

Und wehe Du kommst dann nicht mind. mit nem 30er schnitt wieder


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du nimmst dafür das Enduro nicht das du aufeinmal auch 30 Km/H schnitt fährst



Wenn Du ggf. Bock hast Sonntag ne Erkundungs-Garmin-Tour zu machen (das geht auch an Kai) dann Bescheid sagen , vielleicht bekomm ich Fabi auch raus ausser Bude


----------



## mistermoo (3. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du nimmst dafür das Enduro nicht das du aufeinmal auch 30 Km/H schnitt fährst


ich glaube das ich mit der enduro fast den selben schnitt fahren kann wie mit dem ht, geo ist ja geändert am enduro, obwohl der schnitt mir völlig latte ist, ich will einfach mal ne längere runde fahren, das ist alles und halt sehr früh los, vielleicht lässt sich dann mittags/nachmittags noch ne runde schwimmbad einwerfen...


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ich glaube das ich mit der enduro fast den selben schnitt fahren kann wie mit dem ht, geo ist ja geändert am enduro, obwohl der schnitt mir völlig latte ist, ich will einfach mal ne längere runde fahren, das ist alles und halt sehr früh los, vielleicht lässt sich dann mittags/nachmittags noch ne runde schwimmbad einwerfen...




Nee, wenn Du Mittags noch ins Schwimmbad willst (was für mich eh nen "No go" vom Grundsatz her ist) falle ich eh raus, denn das bedeutet ja wirklich arg früh und lange Einheit heisst für mich ja Ü-3 Std. Für ne ruhige GA Runde sind die Temps ja eher nebensächlich, je langsamer umso Puls sag ich immer. Und je heisser umso langsamer umso Puls.


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> geo ist ja geändert am enduro



erzähl mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juli 2009)

er hat jetzt ne Sid Race mit 80 mm am Enduro somit sitzt er voll Rennradmässig im Wind. Dazu das 28 er Laufrad Hinten dran und schon hat der Bmw ach ne das Specialized keilfahrwerk. LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juli 2009)

@ Wencke
Wenn du noch ein paar mehr Daten zu der Runde weißt und mir das irgendwie auch nur ein bisschen in den Plan passt, bin ich gerne dabei. Ich habe ja schon vor einiger Zeit festgestellt, dass alleine fahren dumm macht 
Ich freue mich über jeden. der mir ein bisschen Windschatten spendet 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Wencke
> Wenn du noch ein paar mehr Daten zu der Runde weißt und mir das irgendwie auch nur ein bisschen in den Plan passt, bin ich gerne dabei. Ich habe ja schon vor einiger Zeit festgestellt, dass alleine fahren dumm macht
> Ich freue mich über jeden. der mir ein bisschen Windschatten spendet
> 
> Gruß Kai



meld, aber nur im wald und bergab. auf der geraden kannst du vorfahren


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> meld, aber nur im wald und bergab. Auf der geraden kannst du vorfahren :d:d


Nöö


eminem7905 schrieb:


> daten 28,1er schnitt 19,62km


Wir machen das wie bei der Tour de France- und du bist der Helfer! Vorteil für dich: Ich habe meine Verpflegung selbst dabei.

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wir machen das wie bei der Tour de France- und du bist der Helfer! Vorteil für dich: Ich habe meine Verpflegung selbst dabei.
> 
> Kai






bei lidl-online gibts rennräder für 799 euro. wobei ich einmal wirklich mit mehren windschattenfahren fahren würde, und ich denke wenns man es beherrscht geht es auch sehr gut und ist effektiv


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bei lidl-online gibts rennräder für 799 euro. wobei ich einmal wirklich mit mehren windschattenfahren fahren würde, und ich denke wenns man es beherrscht geht es auch sehr gut und ist effektiv


Cool Rennräder :kotz:

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Cool Rennräder :kotz:
> 
> Kai



ach komm, wo ist denn da der unterschied, zu dem wo du jetzt fährst???   und so, könntest du noch locker 5km/h im schnitt schneller sein.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ach komm, wo ist denn da der unterschied, zu dem wo du jetzt fährst???   und so, könntest du noch locker 5km/h im schnitt schneller sein.


Vorschlag: Du kaufst dir den Discount-Hobel und wir machen mal eine gemeinsame Tour.
Ist das ein Deal?

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Cool Rennräder :kotz:
> 
> Kai



*grusel

Jau. Vor allem, wenn man sich mal überlegt, das Du jetzt schon mehr oder minder auf Stolle manche Rennschwuppe knackst 

Ich werd in Ruhe mal schauen, was ich mir raussuche, allzu grobes Gelände, vor allem, wenn getz noch Regen runterkommen sollte, fällt für mich eh aus, ich hab die Duisburg-Sommerschuhe vorn und hinten drauf hab.

Sascha kann ja leider nicht (ich vergass, der Gips kommt ja erst nächste Wochen wenn runner) , wie gesagt, Fabian frag ich später noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> *grusel
> 
> Jau. Vor allem, wenn man sich mal überlegt, das Du jetzt schon mehr oder minder auf Stolle manche Rennschwuppe knackst
> 
> ...


Ja, die größten Pfeifen kann man schon mal stehen lassen  Hab ich sogar schon mal die Priorei hoch geschafft. Aber das sagte ich ja bereits, glaube ich.

Kilometer sind am Interessantesten, Höhenmeter nicht von allzu großer Bedeutung. Inwieweit der Startpunkt von Bedeutung ist, hängt auch von Fabian ab. Von der Uhrzeit her bin ich für alles zu haben was hell ist, sage ich jetzt mal.

Ich habe auch die Duisburg-Sommerschuhe drauf, allzu grobes Gelände fällt also auch für mich raus. Mit dem ersten Satz 2008er Ralph habe ich ja Fahrverbot. Da habe ich mir einfach einen zweiten Satz dieser Sorte zugelegt...

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juli 2009)

Naja ich finde rennräder teils echt schick.
Und ich denke bei reiner Strassen tour amchen die bestimmt auch jede Menge Fun.
Alo ich bin jedenfalls Pro rennrad eingestellt aber rennrad und Lidl das geht nun wirklich nicht.
kauf ja auch kein Mtb bei Askania....
obwohl Ghost Arbeitet mittlerweile ja auch mit Otto oder wars neckermann???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> kauf ja auch kein Mtb bei Askania....


Oder Wurst im Radladen!

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juli 2009)

Aber Müsli Power riegel HEHE


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Du kaufst dir den Discount-Hobel und wir machen mal eine gemeinsame Tour.
> Ist das ein Deal?
> 
> Kai



wenn ich genug geld überig hätte, würde ich mir gern so einen hobel kaufen wie uwe den hat. so ein cross bike. 

aber was anderes, als wir mit seb. vorgestern von der glör auf der straße zurückfuhren, hat uns ein roller mit einem rennrad im windschatten überholt, die beiden kannten sich wohl, weil der rollerfahrer ziemlich großen windschatten gegeben hat und der rennradfahren war direkt hinter ihm abstand weniger als 1 meter. die hatten ein tempo drauf, ich schätze weit mehr als 50km/h.


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juli 2009)

ich glaube ein durchschnitt von 35 Kmh auf der Strasse mit ordentlichen reifen ist ganz Locker drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> aber was anderes, als wir mit seb. vorgestern von der glör auf der straße zurückfuhren, hat uns ein roller mit einem rennrad im windschatten überholt, die beiden kannten sich wohl, weil der rollerfahrer ziemlich großen windschatten gegeben hat und der rennradfahren war direkt hinter ihm abstand weniger als 1 meter. die hatten ein tempo drauf, ich schätze weit mehr als 50km/h.


Ich habe heute auf leicht abschüssiger Straße einen Roller überholt. Der Windschatten war mir zu langsam!  Geschwindigkeit bei mir war etwa 35km/h

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juli 2009)

Juhu, meine Pedalen, Schuhe und Light Schläuche sind gekommen.
jetzt werde ich eins mit meinem Bulls. LAch


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auf leicht abschüssiger Straße einen Roller überholt. Der Windschatten war mir zu langsam!  Geschwindigkeit bei mir war etwa 35km/h
> 
> Kai




Mir erschließt sich der Trainingseffekt beim Windschattenfahren ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz 

In einer Wettkampfsituation oder auf ner Tour mag das ja Sinn machen, aber als Training isses doch eher Kontraproduktiv


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich der Trainingseffekt beim Windschattenfahren ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz
> In einer Wettkampfsituation oder auf ner Tour mag das ja Sinn machen, aber als Training isses doch eher Kontraproduktiv


Mir auch nicht. Das Einzige, was man vielleicht verbessert, ist die Möglichkeit, den Windschatten dann im Rennen auch auszunutzen. Ansonsten erhöht es nur den Schnitt, bzw. macht das Fahren bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit einfacher.
Ich bin bislang noch nicht merklich im Windschatten gefahren...

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Juli 2009)

Jetzt müsste man die leistung der beinkraft messen um zu wissen ob es was bringt oder nicht, ..
ich behaupte wenn du die gleiche geschwindigeit fährst wie ohne Windschatten dann bringst du weniger leistung, bei niedrigerem puls.
Fährst du dadurch aber schneller dürfte sich diese Theorie Relativieren.


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste man die leistung der beinkraft messen um zu wissen ob es was bringt oder nicht, ..
> ich behaupte wenn du die gleiche geschwindigeit fährst wie ohne Windschatten dann bringst du weniger leistung, bei niedrigerem puls.
> Fährst du dadurch aber schneller dürfte sich diese Theorie Relativieren.



Ja, aber da reden wir doch ansich vom Faktor Geschwindigkeit, und die ist ansich fürs Training zu vernachlässigen. Man fährt ja, in der Regel, eher mit wenig Windschatten im Marathon. Bergauf bei sehr niediriger Geschwindigkeit bringt Windschatten ja eher wenig. Was bringt mir das Fahren im Windschatten im Training mit höherer Geschwindigkeit bei gleichem Kraftaufwand, wenn ich im Rennen später ohne Windschatten den Puls nicht halten kann, wenn ich schneller sein muss/will?


Das relativiert sichn genausowenig wie mit 4 km/h bergaufzukriechen um dann mit 70 bergab zu ballern, das erhöht den Schnitt auch ;-), macht Dich aber noch nicht zum prima Bergzeitfahrer


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, aber da reden wir doch ansich vom Faktor Geschwindigkeit, und die ist ansich fürs Training zu vernachlässigen. Man fährt ja, in der Regel, eher mit wenig Windschatten im Marathon. Bergauf bei sehr niediriger Geschwindigkeit bringt Windschatten ja eher wenig. Was bringt mir das Fahren im Windschatten im Training mit höherer Geschwindigkeit bei gleichem Kraftaufwand, wenn ich im Rennen später ohne Windschatten den Puls nicht halten kann, wenn ich schneller sein muss/will?
> 
> 
> Das relativiert sichn genausowenig wie mit 4 km/h bergaufzukriechen um dann mit 70 bergab zu ballern, das erhöht den Schnitt auch ;-), macht Dich aber noch nicht zum prima Bergzeitfahrer



was bringt es mit einem MTB auf der strasse zu fahren???
was bringt es ständig ga zu fahren, ohne der sicherheit im gelände??
was bring es ein vorher sinnloses dasein jetzt 100% auf biken zu konzentrieren???
was bringt es hier indirekt jemanden zu provozieren???
was bringt es auf die provikation zu reagieren???

ich denke es macht einfach nur spaß. 
und das GA fahren, obs soviel bring sei mal dahingestellt, soweit ich weiß fahren die wenigsten aylienz GA runden, und trotzdem sind die im rennen sauschnell. doping??? glaube nicht, die fahren einfach nur, egal ob ga oder was weiß ich was.


ach ja kannst die mal hier großzügig verteilen


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

Wo wir grad bei Fragen sind.....

Was könnte eine kleinen Hund dazu bringen, sich an allerleuts Beinchen zu reiben?  Wahlweise an manche zu pinkeln? Aufmerksamkeitsdefizite? Langeweile, ein, trotz technischer Granatenleistungen außerhalb des Beinhebens, immer noch sinnfreies Dasein, weil der Applaus fehlt? Keine Ahnung, ich kenn mich mit Hunden nicht so aus.

Das Leben ist einfach.

Richtig, soweit DU weisst *lächel

So hat jeder so seinen Wissensstand.

Und einige würden hier tot umkippen  daher lächel ich gediegen in die Runde und widme mich, angesichts des blöden Wetters, erst einmal wieder meiner Bügelwäsche und beharre auf meinen Standpunkt "Jeder so wie er kann"








eminem7905 schrieb:


> was bringt es mit einem MTB auf der strasse zu fahren???
> was bringt es ständig ga zu fahren, ohne der sicherheit im gelände??
> was bring es ein vorher sinnloses dasein jetzt 100% auf biken zu konzentrieren???
> was bringt es hier indirekt jemanden zu provozieren???
> ...


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

P.S.
Aber, und das auch nur um Dir zu zeigen, das GA Training schon was bringt....Du fährst getz nach eigenen Angaben wie lange MTB?? Oder Rad??? 10 Jahre?

Mir reichte kein Jahr halbherziges GA-Training, um Dich am Berg stehen zu lassen kraftausdauermässig, denk mal drüber nach. 

Ahso...Kai fährt 3 Jahre.

Aber da ich mich nicht mit Männern messe, messe Dich, wie großaufgeblasen angekündigt, mit Sascha. Ihr seit auch in etwa eine Altersklasse.


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ahnung, ich kenn mich mit Hunden nicht so aus.


nach reichtlicher überlegung, glaube ich dir das nicht 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Das Leben ist einfach.
> 
> Richtig, soweit DU weisst *lächel



 da stimme ich dir zu, aber jeder bekommt das was er verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> da stimme ich dir zu, aber jeder bekommt das was er verdient



Richtig, so habe ich immer verfahren und immer Recht behalten.


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> P.S.
> Aber, und das auch nur um Dir zu zeigen, das GA Training schon was bringt....Du fährst getz nach eigenen Angaben wie lange MTB?? Oder Rad??? 10 Jahre?
> 
> Mir reichte kein Jahr halbherziges GA-Training, um Dich am Berg stehen zu lassen kraftausdauermässig, denk mal drüber nach.
> ...



um mal jetzt sachlich weiter zu diskutieren, ja ich fahre seit ich etwa 12-13 mtb, allerdings immer nur des spaßes willen, d.h. eigentlich immer ohne tacho, allerdings waren wir damals eher bergab geil. und wenn man 2 oder 3 jahren weniger fährt, da ausbildung studium renovierung etc. das leben bestimmt, verliert man schon die kondition. 

und nochwas zu dem waterloo hier in hagen, klar will ich mein bestes gebeben und ja ich orientiere mich an den zeiten die hier kai oder sascha fährt, allerdings ist es nicht so das ich jetzt 100km am tag ruterspuhle um etwas zu beweisen, ich fahre nur soviel, evtl. etwas mehr wie es mir spaß macht und die zeit es zulässt, und vorallem im gelände das mir spaß macht.


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> um mal jetzt sachlich weiter zu diskutieren, ja ich fahre seit ich etwa 12-13 mtb, allerdings immer nur des spaßes willen, d.h. eigentlich immer ohne tacho, allerdings waren wir damals eher bergab geil. und wenn man 2 oder 3 jahren weniger fährt, da ausbildung studium renovierung etc. das leben bestimmt, verliert man schon die kondition.
> 
> und nochwas zu dem waterloo hier in hagen, klar will ich mein bestes gebeben und ja ich orientiere mich an den zeiten die hier kai oder sascha fährt, allerdings ist es nicht so das ich jetzt 100km am tag ruterspuhle um etwas zu beweisen, ich fahre nur soviel, evtl. etwas mehr wie es mir spaß macht und die zeit es zulässt, und vorallem im gelände das mir spaß macht.



Du möchtest mir jetzt doch bitte nicht ernsthaft was zum Thema Zeitmanagement erzählen? Also mir als Vollzeit arbeitende alleinerziehende Mutter mit Kind?

Davon ab erklären Deine Ausführungen zum Thema GA die quasi fast Sinnlosigkeit dieser Einheiten nicht wirklich.


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und ja ich orientiere mich an den zeiten die hier kai oder sascha fährt, allerdings ist es nicht so das ich jetzt 100km am tag ruterspuhle um etwas zu beweisen, ich fahre nur soviel, evtl. etwas mehr wie es mir spaß macht und die zeit es zulässt, und vorallem im gelände das mir spaß macht.



Wenn wir von Orientierung an Zeiten anderer sprechen, kannst Du Dich weder an der einen, noch an der anderen Zeit orientieren, denn Kai fährt das 3-Std.-Rennen und Sascha fährt auch noch nicht so lange wie Du. Eher fährt er noch kürzer als ich. Wenn wir also mal von den nackten Erfahrungswerten in Sachen geländegängiges Fahren ausgehen, müsstest Du da mindestens vor den anderen liegen (selbst ob der Tatsache, das Kai CC Marathons schon gefahren ist)

Aber nun kommt der Knackpunkt.....

Kraft und Ausdauer und Training dessen.

Und daran denke ich, scheitert es dann spätestens ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo der Körper nicht mehr in der Lage ist, genügend Sauerstoff zu transportieren, um die Muskeln zu versorgen, welche man braucht, um Geschwindigkeiten konstant und konzentriert fahren zu können und auch technische Passagen, die vielleicht in der 1. Stunde noch locker zu fahren  waren, in der gleichen Art und Weise auch in der 2. Std. zu packen. Und da schließt sich der Kreis zum GA-Training, denn dafür ist es unter anderem da. Ausdauer über einen längeren Zeitraum zu halten und dem Körper und den Muskeln somit genügend Sauerstoff zu liefern, diese Art von Belastung aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du möchtest mir jetzt doch bitte nicht ernsthaft was zum Thema Zeitmanagement erzählen? Also mir als Vollzeit arbeitende alleinerziehende Mutter mit Kind?


dazu möchte ich mich hier nicht äußern, gehört nicht hierhin



apoptygma schrieb:


> Davon ab erklären Deine Ausführungen zum Thema GA die quasi fast Sinnlosigkeit dieser Einheiten nicht wirklich.



also, ich weiß z.b von einigen aylienz fahren, die eine wirklich gute zeit im rennen fahren, das diese auf sowas wie GA etc. überhaupt keine rücksicht nehmen, desweiteren habe ich auf der abreit 2 arbeitskollegen, der eine hat sich für den marathon in wetter 2007 akribisch vorbereiten, d.h. er ist erstaml nur Ga gefahren, teileweise mehr als 100km und hat die regenerationstage eingehalten, war vorher beim doc, damit der weiß mit welchem puls er trainieren soll. er hat sich mehr als 1 jahr auf das rennen in wetter vorbereitet (davor ist er aber auch schon viel bike gefahren) ein anderer arbeitskollege hält nichts von der ganzen geschichte, er fährt seine touren nach lust und laune, und ist wirklich ein top techniker (er fährt z.b. den glörtrail ohne abzusteigen hoch, bis natürlich auf die abgestürzten bäume) und er schaut nicht welchen reifen er drauf hat oder ob dieser für das gelände ok ist oder nicht (denke das bringt erst was wenn man wirklich top auf dem rad ist) und was hat es beim marathon 2007 gebracht, der der sich 1 jahr penibel auf den marathon vorbereitet hat, war ca. 6 minuten schneller, als der andere. 2:26 für der eine und der andere eine 2:30irgendwas.


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> dazu möchte ich mich hier nicht äußern, gehört nicht hierhin
> 
> 
> 
> also, ich weiß z.b von einigen aylienz fahren, die eine wirklich gute zeit im rennen fahren, das diese auf sowas wie GA etc. überhaupt keine rücksicht nehmen, desweiteren habe ich auf der abreit 2 arbeitskollegen, der eine hat sich für den marathon in wetter 2007 akribisch vorbereiten, d.h. er ist erstaml nur Ga gefahren, teileweise mehr als 100km und hat die regenerationstage eingehalten, war vorher beim doc, damit der weiß mit welchem puls er trainieren soll. er hat sich mehr als 1 jahr auf das rennen in wetter vorbereitet (davor ist er aber auch schon viel bike gefahren) ein anderer arbeitskollege hält nichts von der ganzen geschichte, er fährt seine touren nach lust und laune, und ist wirklich ein top techniker (er fährt z.b. den glörtrail ohne abzusteigen hoch, bis natürlich auf die abgestürzten bäume) und er schaut nicht welchen reifen er drauf hat oder ob dieser für das gelände ok ist oder nicht (denke das bringt erst was wenn man wirklich top auf dem rad ist) und was hat es beim marathon 2007 gebracht, der der sich 1 jahr penibel auf den marathon vorbereitet hat, war ca. 6 minuten schneller, als der andere. 2:26 für der eine und der andere eine 2:30irgendwas.




Das erklärt jetzt die Sinnlosigkeit von GA-Training?  Und stellt Training als solches als Vorbereitung infrage?


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juli 2009)

ja, exakt  selbst OHNE GA war der andere fahrer nur ca. 6 min. langsamer. 

genau wie bei den aylienz, die fahrer die ne topplazierung gefahren sind, fahren bis auf paar ausnahmen kein GA, die fahren einfach nur touren hier im bergischen, und das beweist mir, das das wichtigste ist, das man einfach viel fährt, optimal so, das man auch die technik und die sicherheit beim abfahrten trainiert.


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja, exakt  selbst OHNE GA war der andere fahrer nur ca. 6 min. langsamer.
> 
> genau wie bei den aylienz, die fahrer die ne topplazierung gefahren sind, fahren bis auf paar ausnahmen kein GA, die fahren einfach nur touren hier im bergischen, und das beweist mir, das das wichtigste ist, das man einfach viel fährt, optimal so, das man auch die technik und die sicherheit beim abfahrten trainiert.



Na ich werde bald reichlich Gelegenheit haben, die Top-Fahrer der Aylienz dazu mal zu befragen (also natürlich nur, wenn ich nicht aus Versehen nur die Ausnahmen erwische)


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na ich werde bald reichlich Gelegenheit haben, die Top-Fahrer der Aylienz dazu mal zu befragen (also natürlich nur, wenn ich nicht aus Versehen nur die Ausnahmen erwische)



ach glaube nicht, das du nur die ausnahmen dort hierausfischen wirst, evtl. wirst du mich sogar mal als guide haben, wenn du an den mittwochstouren teilnimmst.

ich zitiere:
"Über Guides im Verein freuen wir uns auf jeden Fall. Wir finanzieren u.a. auch die Ausbildung als Guide oder zumindest die C-Trainer Ausbildung (wenn Du Sie hinterher auch entsprechend im Verein anwendest!). 
Lass uns doch mal einen "Trailabgleich" machen. Hab da inzwischen geschätze 80 - 90 % Abdeckung im Hagener Süden...."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ach glaube nicht, das du nur die ausnahmen dort hierausfischen wirst, evtl. wirst du mich sogar mal als guide haben, wenn du an den mittwochstouren teilnimmst.
> 
> ich zitiere:
> "Über Guides im Verein freuen wir uns auf jeden Fall. Wir finanzieren u.a. auch die Ausbildung als Guide oder zumindest die C-Trainer Ausbildung (wenn Du Sie hinterher auch entsprechend im Verein anwendest!).
> Lass uns doch mal einen "Trailabgleich" machen. Hab da inzwischen geschätze 80 - 90 % Abdeckung im Hagener Süden...."




Na dieser Kelch geht naturgemäss schon an mir vorrüber, denn ich habe nicht vor, an den Mittwochtouren teilzunehmen. Hab ich aber auch schon auf Anfrage anderer Aylienz gesagt. 

Wozu brauchste nen Trailabgleich?


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juli 2009)

k.a wozu er den trailabgleich braucht, denke mal das maik viele trails kennt, aber wahrscheinlich nicht alle hier oben auf dem eilperberg. 

evtl. braucht er vielleicht alternativen für das rennwochenende in hagen, da ja die strecke noch nicht feststeht.


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> k.a wozu er den trailabgleich braucht, denke mal das maik viele trails kennt, aber wahrscheinlich nicht alle hier oben auf dem eilperberg.
> 
> evtl. braucht er vielleicht alternativen für das rennwochenende in hagen, da ja die strecke noch nicht feststeht.



Ja dann...Helden werde oft an einem Tag geboren.


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juli 2009)

kann schon sein 


bist du irgendwie bei hagener rennen eingespannt vom verein aus????


----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> kann schon sein
> 
> 
> bist du irgendwie bei hagener rennen eingespannt vom verein aus????




Warum?


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Juli 2009)

nur so, weil soweit ich es weiß wird das hagener rennen alleine von den aylienz veranstalltet, so das hilfe von außerhalb schwerer zu bekommen ist als beim ruhr marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (3. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> nur so, weil soweit ich es weiß wird das hagener rennen alleine von den aylienz veranstalltet, so das hilfe von außerhalb schwerer zu bekommen ist als beim ruhr marathon.




Keine Angst, das Tretlager Wetter hat ebenfalls aktive Hilfe wohl zugesagt. So wie die Aylienz eben auch in Wetter geholfen haben.


----------



## Acidman (3. Juli 2009)

wow wow wow, 
jetzt weiss ich endlich wie das bei euch unter den hagenern gemessen wird.
Hallo erst mal, bin der turan auch aus hagen ( nicht profirad fahrer)
habe seit einiger zeit diesen thread beobachtet um zu sehen was euer ziel eigentlich ist.
Die überlegung von mir war ja mal gewesen irgendwann mit euch fahren zu dürfen. So stellt sich heraus, dass ich euch wohl immer hinterher fahren müsste oder gar ganz verlieren würde unterwegs.
Schöne grüsse und viel spass zusammen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2009)

Acidman schrieb:


> wow wow wow,
> jetzt weiss ich endlich wie das bei euch unter den hagenern gemessen wird.
> Hallo erst mal, bin der turan auch aus hagen ( nicht profirad fahrer)
> habe seit einiger zeit diesen thread beobachtet um zu sehen was euer ziel eigentlich ist.
> ...


Son quatsch. Wir haben doch alle gute Bremsen. 
Wann können wir los?

Ich bin auch kein "profirad fahrer"!
Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (4. Juli 2009)

hi, acidman, geiles bike hast du da 

ach quatsch, wir machen hier doch nur spaß, und wer viel labert der kann doch nichts.   da du ja mitbekommen hast wie es hier abläuft, weißt du ja das es hier 2 lager gibt, die einen asphaltjubkiez und dann die asphaltalergieker. ich denke du bist bei allen willkommen. einchach nich alles allzu ernst nehmen. klar haben wir hier ambizionierte fahrer, die bei rennen teilnehmen, aber es gibt ein paar die halt keine rennen fahren, und am WE oder in der woche kleine feierabendrunden im hagener süden drehen. also wir haben bisher auf unseren touren noch keine verloren. es wird immer am berg und im tal gewartet.  

schreib mal etwas über dich, uns kennst du ja schon. wo wohnst du denn, und wo bzw. was fährst du so???


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2009)

Acidman schrieb:


> wow wow wow,
> jetzt weiss ich endlich wie das bei euch unter den hagenern gemessen wird.
> Hallo erst mal, bin der turan auch aus hagen ( nicht profirad fahrer)
> habe seit einiger zeit diesen thread beobachtet um zu sehen was euer ziel eigentlich ist.
> ...


. 

Das machen wir ganz einfach, Du sagst mir, was Du fahren magst, und wir fahren das genau so, wie Du das möchtest. Deal?  

Und hey...ich bin nen Mädchen  Und wenn Du nicht unbedingt zu ner anstregenden Spezies Mensch gehörst.... 

Mit den 2 Lagern hier ist Schwachsinn (wenn überhaupt gibt hier ne Bergauf- und Bergabfraktion), wird aber trotzdem gern als Totschlagsargument genommen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube, der Herr ist von unserer Freundlichkeit erschlagen 
Uns kennt er ja schon, jetzt ist er an der Reihe...

Ich gehe ins Bett,
gute Nacht!
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Herr ist von unserer Freundlichkeit erschlagen
> Uns kennt er ja schon, jetzt ist er an der Reihe...
> 
> Ich gehe ins Bett,
> ...




Nacht Hase


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nacht Hase


Dir später auch! 
Ein paar Minuten gebe ich dem Knaben noch 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Acidman (4. Juli 2009)

Also bin mit 2Jahren nach hagen gekommen und habe bis zu meinem 18 lebensjahr nur fahrrad gefahren, angefangen vom klapprad zum rennrad und bmx. Nach ca. 5 jähriger pause mir aus dem baumarkt für 200 DM. einen MTB gekauft der dem entsprechend nur 3 monate gahlten hatte.
Mein Traum war und ist eigentlich mal ein dickes motorrad zu fahren. Da das aber dann doch zu kostspielig sein würde ( inklusive führerschein),
hab ich mich entschieden zu meiner jugendlich bekannten drahtesel zurück zu kehren.
Ich habe zur zeit ca. 90km. hinter mir auf radwege, teils waldstücke.
Mit den fachausdrücken hab ich es auch noch nicht so drauf, aber ich glaub im wald macht es mir mehr spass. ich glaub cross country oder sowas.
Und wenn ich mein schwein überwinden kann und das rauchen ( bezogen auf kondizion) aufgebe, hat sich die investition für mich doppelt gelohnt.
Ich kenne leider keine gute lange und abwechslungreiche wald strecken und ausserdem denke ich mir mal dass es mit mehreren zusammen es mehr spass macht zu fahren.
Ach und meine rechtschreibfehler bitte nicht beachten,
( vorallem protestiere ich die grosschreibung)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2009)

Acidman schrieb:


> Also bin mit 2Jahren nach hagen gekommen und habe bis zu meinem 18 lebensjahr nur fahrrad gefahren, angefangen vom klapprad zum rennrad und bmx. Nach ca. 5 jähriger pause mir aus dem baumarkt für 200 DM. einen MTB gekauft der dem entsprechend nur 3 monate gahlten hatte.
> Mein Traum war und ist eigentlich mal ein dickes motorrad zu fahren. Da das aber dann doch zu kostspielig sein würde ( inklusive führerschein),
> hab ich mich entschieden zu meiner jugendlich bekannten drahtesel zurück zu kehren.
> Ich habe zur zeit ca. 90km. hinter mir auf radwege, teils waldstücke.
> ...


Wow, das ist mal ausführlich. Jetzt wissen wir Bescheid 
Vorschlag meinerseits: Ich breche morgen früh gegen kurz vor 8 zu einer gemütlichen Runde auf, Dabei könnte ich dir deine ersten Fragen bezüglich Fachausdrücken etc. schon beantworten 
Geplant ist ansich erstmal allerdings nur eine Asphaltrunde.

Kai
P.S.: Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein!
Ich verabschiede mich. 
Bis morgen/später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2009)

Setze ich mal bei wichitgsten an ;-). Das Rauchen. Ich habe fürs Biken das Rauchen dran gegeben. Das ging schneller, als ich dachte, als ich nämlich mit einem, der mir leistungsmässig universenmässig überlegen ist, unterwegs war und der mich lang geamcht hat (für letztjährige Verhältnisse)  Und ich habe es nicht bereuht bis heute. 

Gut und recht einfach zu fahrende Geländeabschnitte inkl. gediegener Steigungen (um mal zu gucken, wo so die eigenen Grenzen noch sind) gibts hier mehr als reichlich  Das alles ist dann bis zum Erbrechen auszudehnen.

Ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung nur sagen, es war damals eine gute Wahl, mich dem Race_Kralle Kai anzuschließen (1 Jahr getz Hase ), denn er hat mir gleich gezeigt, wies berghoch so funktioniert. Heute gehts bei mir tendenziell, wenn die Auswahl im Gelände zu finden ist, immer rauf.  Scheint aber auch in der Tendenz der Hobbyfahrer eher ne Seltenheit zu sein. 

Wie gesagt, meld Dich einfach, auch wenns nur erstmal was ganz kleines sein soll und wir fahren ma was ganz kleines ;-)







Acidman schrieb:


> Also bin mit 2Jahren nach hagen gekommen und habe bis zu meinem 18 lebensjahr nur fahrrad gefahren, angefangen vom klapprad zum rennrad und bmx. Nach ca. 5 jähriger pause mir aus dem baumarkt für 200 DM. einen MTB gekauft der dem entsprechend nur 3 monate gahlten hatte.
> Mein Traum war und ist eigentlich mal ein dickes motorrad zu fahren. Da das aber dann doch zu kostspielig sein würde ( inklusive führerschein),
> hab ich mich entschieden zu meiner jugendlich bekannten drahtesel zurück zu kehren.
> Ich habe zur zeit ca. 90km. hinter mir auf radwege, teils waldstücke.
> ...


----------



## Acidman (4. Juli 2009)

kralle ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich so früh auf dem rad sein kann.
Ich komme aus vorhalle, und wenn wo willst du denn starten?


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2009)

Acidman schrieb:


> kralle ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich so früh auf dem rad sein kann.
> Ich komme aus vorhalle, und wenn wo willst du denn starten?




Vorhalle is grad ma richtig praktisch, denn da führt meine Hausrunde vorbei , sowohl die Ausdauer Asphalt als auch meine Höhenmeter-Kurztour Geländemässig.

Und vor allem, Du hast den Tücking vor der Tür.....besser gehts doch gar nicht .-)


----------



## Acidman (4. Juli 2009)

Von mir aus an der shell tanke in vorhalle. 
Um wieviel Uhr?
bin zu erkennen mit dem blau weissen cube acid.


----------



## Acidman (4. Juli 2009)

sorry jetzt hab ich hier was verweschelt. die kralle wollte doch so früh, der ja nicht mehr antworten kann


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2009)

Acidman schrieb:


> Von mir aus an der shell tanke in vorhalle.
> Um wieviel Uhr?
> bin zu erkennen mit dem blau weissen cube acid.



Du, ich glaub der Kai is schon raus.....schreib ihm am besten ne PN, er liest die sicher noch, bevor er losfährt. Wann ich morgen losfahre weiss ich noch nicht, da ich erstma ausschlafen will


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung nur sagen, es war damals eine gute Wahl, mich dem Race_Kralle Kai anzuschließen









apoptygma schrieb:


> (1 Jahr getz Hase )


2 Tage musst du dich schon noch gedulden 


apoptygma schrieb:


> denn er hat mir gleich gezeigt, wies berghoch so funktioniert.


Wie es bergab funktioniert, muss ich selber mal noch rausfinden 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Heute gehts bei mir tendenziell, wenn die Auswahl im Gelände zu finden ist, immer rauf.  Scheint aber auch in der Tendenz der Hobbyfahrer eher ne Seltenheit zu sein.


So gehört sich das ja auch. Wenn man es kann, ist es berghoch VIIIIIEEEELLLLL schöner  Könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass ich bergab nicht kann, aber rein gefühlsmäßig ist es bei Rennen viel erfüllender, berghoch an Leuten vorbeizufahren, die an ihrem körperlichen Limit unterwegs sind als bergab, wo die geringere Geschwindigkeit auch ganz andere Gründe haben kann...

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juli 2009)

hallo und Guten Morgen zusammen.
Also gestern , würd ich sagen war wieder ein gelungener Abend.
Obwohl ich unser weibchen doch vermisst habe 

So dann erstmal zu dem neuen, herzlich willkommen in unserem Thread.
lass dich hier der geschwindigkeit halber nicht beirren, bei den Touren hat das nichts zusagen.
Da zählt nur das gemeinsame ankommen, da ist geschwindigkeit nebensache obwohl man trotzdem nicht vergessen sollte das es Sport ist und keine Kaffee fahrt HEHE.

Schliess dich einfach mal an und du wirst sehen das wir nen Bunt gemsichter haufen sind mit dem man ne meneg Spass haben kann.


Bevor ich es Vergesse Antworte ich mal auf die Berg auf und ab Fraktion, es gibt hier auch Leute denen beides Spass macht.
Und ich Zähle mich mal dazu .....

Wo es im rennen mehr Spass macht an einem Vorbei zufahren kann ich jetzt nicht so sagen,...... 
Aber die gründe für die geringe geschwindigkeit Bergab wüsste ich gerne, den gerade da könnte man doch so einfach zeit gut machen wenn man bergauf eh schon schnell Unterwegs ist.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber die gründe für die geringe geschwindigkeit Bergab wüsste ich gerne, den gerade da könnte man doch so einfach zeit gut machen wenn man bergauf eh schon schnell Unterwegs ist.


Material, Fahrtechnik, Bremstechnik,...
Wenn das nicht gut ist, wirste bergab nicht schnell. Es müssen immer mind. 2 Faktoren gut sein, würde ich sagen.

Kai
P.S.: Nur noch umziehen, dann kann es los gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juli 2009)

ich Argumentiere jetzt mal gegen, aber nur so zum Spass. Muss das bergauf nicht?? Sind auch Mindestens zwei,material möglichst leicht , bzw Ordentliche geometrie des rades und Kondition bzw kraft sollte dann auch dasein, Okay die bremse ist zu vernachlässigen .


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich auch, aber nur so zum Spaß


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Okay die bremse ist zu vernachlässigen


Wenn du gut bist nicht!

Ich bin weg, bis später,
Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juli 2009)

lol, Stimmt .
wenn man auf andere Auffährt muss man bergauf auch schonmal bremsen aber dann bringt dir die Kondi beim berguaf fahren genauso wenig wie bergab.
Weil wenn man nicht vorbei fahren kann ist das gehoppst wie gesprungen.
ich behaupte immernoch das der Komplettere fahrer das rennen gewinnt.
Da bei gleicher Kondi immer der gewinnt der bergab schneller ist.


----------



## Mareskan (4. Juli 2009)

Rennen werden bergab entschieden! Wenn man noch gute Klettereigenschaften besitzt, ist man ganz weit vorne dabei. 

Material und Gewicht bringen Sekunden, Muskeln Minuten! 

Unser Werkstattleiter fährt alles zu klump und prügelt immer als erster den Berg hoch, egal ob er auf einem 9kg Hardtail oder 15kg Enduro unterwergs ist. Resultiert aus jahrelangem Biken.

Grüße


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich unser weibchen doch vermisst habe



Guten Morgen...meinst Du mich getz ???

Hm....


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber die gründe für die geringe geschwindigkeit Bergab wüsste ich gerne, den gerade da könnte man doch so einfach zeit gut machen wenn man bergauf eh schon schnell Unterwegs ist.



Kopfsache, in meinem Fall ist es in erster Linie Kopfsache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (4. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Guten Morgen...meinst Du mich getz ???
> 
> Hm....



er meinte das bedienungsweibchen.


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> er meinte das bedienungsweibchen.



Dir scheint der andere Gedanke sehr abwegig zu sein oder?


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Rennen werden bergab entschieden! Wenn man noch gute Klettereigenschaften besitzt, ist man ganz weit vorne dabei.
> 
> Material und Gewicht bringen Sekunden, Muskeln Minuten!
> 
> ...




Das stimmt allerdings . Wenn icn mir überlege, das ich in Sundern bergab definitiv min. insg. 10 Minuten verloren habe und mir überleg, welche Platzierung dann ggf. möglich gewesen wäre 

Aber es war trotzdem immer, und da stimme ich Kai zu, nen prima Gefühl, auch Männer am Berg zu schlucken, bei mir ist das da eher nicht die Sprintkaft am Berg sondern eher die Konstanz, mit der ich Anstiege am liebsten hochfahre und dann nach und nach etwas schneller werde.


----------



## shaun_baker (4. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen!!! Ja ich lebe auch noch. Hatte nur nen paar private und gesundheitliche Probs die geregelt werden mussten. 
1. neue BUDE zum 1.10     
2. Jobtechnisch was in aussicht
3. Knie wieder voll einsatzfähig nach ner geringen Flüssigkeitsentnahme 

Wann macht ihr wieder ne Tour????


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> er meinte das bedienungsweibchen.



P.S.
Aber unabhängig davon sollte man grundsätzlich vorsichtig sein, das Wort für ander zu ergreifen, wenn man die Aussage als solches nur anhand von Mutmaßungenkommentieren kann.

So, und nun gehts aufs Rad.


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juli 2009)

@martin
Eh ich meinte eigentlich unsere Wencki.

@Christain
hey schön das du auch mal weider reinschaust,
ich fahre in letzter zeit Bunt gemsicht mal hier mal dort.
obwohl zur zeit ja garnicht, wegend em gips.
der kommt aber nächste woche ab und ich hoffe einfach mal das dann alles weider gut geht undd er daumen weider Funzt.


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juli 2009)

@wecnke 
Viel Spass auf dem rad und sag hinterher einfach mal wie der garmin so funktioniert.
Und verfahr dich nicht .......
Obwohl das sollte mit soviel Hightec wohl klappen....


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @martin
> Eh ich meinte eigentlich unsere Wencki.
> 
> @Christain
> ...




Ich such grad das Rotwerdsmiley....

@Christian:
Wohnung hab ich ja schon auffe Fotos sehen können. Schönes Dingen.

Also ich düse getz los, meinen neuen Garmin ausprobieren, mal sehen, was er so kann (und ich kapiere) 

Bis später.....mit Kurven oder so....wenn ich nicht alles wieder lösche


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @wecnke
> Viel Spass auf dem rad und sag hinterher einfach mal wie der garmin so funktioniert.
> Und verfahr dich nicht .......
> Obwohl das sollte mit soviel Hightec wohl klappen....



Ich bleib immer noch nen Weib


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juli 2009)

Also doch verfahren TZTZTZTZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (4. Juli 2009)

@wencke danke weiß ich mit der wohnung. sonst hätt ich die ja auch nicht genommen  mußte die mir 3 mal anschauen um den ersten eindruck zu bestätigen. aber echt ruhige lage, garage, garten, riesen badezimmer mit dusche und wanne, was will man mehr. 

rad technisch hab ich mir die tage mal mit nem kollegen gedanken gemacht ne tour von mir zum kemnader see, an der ruhr entlang zur henrichshütte in hattingen und über die bochum sundern (sternwarte) zur jahrhunderthalle in bochum.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. Juli 2009)

So, ich bin zurück!
Heute Morgen als ich los wollte, war es mir noch ein bisschen zu kalt ehrlich gesagt. Und so habe ich mich nicht stressen lassen und bin etwas später los. Mein Tagesziel an Kilometern habe ich nicht erreicht, aber der Monat ist ja auch noch lang.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Sollte sich jemand aus meinem Team für Duisburg Hoffnungen auf eine gute Platzierung machen, so kann er dies knicken! <<<klick mich>>>


----------



## eminem7905 (4. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @martin
> Eh ich meinte eigentlich unsere Wencki.



arsch


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also doch verfahren TZTZTZTZ




Jaaaaaaa, es war nicht einfach, ich habs dann auch eerstmal entnervt gelassen. Das Problem ist einfach, wenn Du 2-3 parallele Wege hast, was dann? .-) Das erkennt er ersma nicht, bettel um ne Abbiegung, die is natürlich auf nem Parallelweg und dann zeigt  er falsche Route an.

Egal...dafür heute den Trail an der Sternwarte gefunden und runtergezittert, abstiegen, weiter runtergefahren.....schönes Teil, mit anderen Reifen als den meinen heute sicherlich mal als Übungstrail für Kehren und Co mit vernünftigem Boden ohne grosse Steine und Stufen klasse 

Ich versuch dann ma gleich mein profil hier reinzukopieren, mal sehen ob dat klappt ;-)


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2009)

Hm....


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. Juli 2009)

Wow fast 4 km anstieg, wo soll das denn sein?


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Wow fast 4 km anstieg, wo soll das denn sein?



Also ich bin unten in Oberhagen an der Buntebachstr. eingestiegen und dann im Grunde nur rauf, bis ich oben am (wie heisst die Ami-Bude im Wald da.....grübel) Na an dem Lokal halt war. Dann allerdings auch wieder runter zum Stadtgarten und außenrum die MTB Route kreuz und quer rauf (die 4 km meinste du wahrscheinlich) nicht wirklich auf der Route geblieben sondern, wenns Auswahlmöglichkeiten gab, im Zweifelsfall halt rauf (so fahre ich übrigens fast immer)  Aber frag mich dann bitte ersma nicht nach dem genauen Weg ;-) Naturerlebnsipfad war dabei, Wildgehege, Wanderwege A wat weiss ich und so.....


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2009)

P.S.
Daher neige ich dazu, auch mal im Kreis zu fahren (natürlich aus Versehen)  Aber wenn man allein untewegs is, gibts ja auch kein Gemecker ;-)


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juli 2009)

@ Wencke, das Diagramm sieht ja schonmal schick aus 

Was mich aber wirklich stutzig macht ist eine meckernde Wencke wenn man ihr sagt das man über 60 KmH gefahren ist und nun sieht man einen 59,8 Km/H max Geschwindigkeit

Achja bevor ich es vergesse jemand bock heute Abend auf Schützenfest in Bösperde??
Ein paar  von den Trailjunkz sind auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acidman (4. Juli 2009)

Also das mit dem berg ab und der technik und so. Da bin ich letztens von boele die schwerterstr. runter gefahren und wie bekannt auf meinen smart sam. Also ich sage nur 
" einfach nicht bremsen beim down" dann klappts auch mit der zeit 
Mal nen spaaß am rande.


----------



## Acidman (4. Juli 2009)

Ach und wünsche noch gute genesungen.


----------



## shaun_baker (4. Juli 2009)

wo bitte schön liegt bösperde??? scheint ja der nabel der welt zu sein 

ich wart noch auf nen anruf wegen bochum total heute abend, auch wenn ich die musik da nicht so wirklich mag irgendwie muss man als bochumer dahin.


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juli 2009)

Bösperde liegt neben Menden.
treffen uns um 20 uhr, also wer hat Lust?ß kann doch nicht sein das ichd er einzige unserer Lustigen Runde bin.


----------



## shaun_baker (4. Juli 2009)

hmm also wäre bochum total und eine gewisse weibliche person die da unbedingt hin möchte nicht, wäre es ne echte alternative, ich glaub ich könnte da so einige bekannte gesichter über den weg laufen.


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juli 2009)

Kenn ich deine nette Weibliche Begleitung reinzufällig??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (4. Juli 2009)

nein kennst du zufälligerweise nicht. 
es sei den du kennst eine sandra aus bochum???


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. Juli 2009)

Heute eine Ruhrrunde
Gute 67km in 2:34h und 140Puls.
Wird morgen früh irgendwo gemütlich geradelt?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. Juli 2009)

Morgen Nachmittag BG-EN 52 Km 864 Hm ca 1.50 H.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. Juli 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Morgen Nachmittag BG-EN 52 Km 864 Hm ca 1.50 H.



Mit geraden oder krummen Lenker


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juli 2009)

@uwe
ja das kann sich doch schon wieder sehen lassen.
Fährst du in Nordenau auch wieder mit oder ist gelände noch Tabu??

@Christian
ja hätt ja sein können das dumit N.... dahin fährst.


@All
So den Schlauch auf meienn alten laufrädern getauscht, die neuen Laufräder mit Schläuchen und Mänteln bezogen.
Neue Pedalen angebracht.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die bestellte Bremse und dann kann ich das ganze auch mal testen, natürlich erst wenn der Gips ab ist.
Aber die Bremse kommt ja eh erst am Dienstag.
Aber insgesamt sollte das ganze dann ein wenig was gebracht haben.
grob gerechnet ca 1,2 Kilo.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @uwe
> ja das kann sich doch schon wieder sehen lassen.
> Fährst du in Nordenau auch wieder mit oder ist gelände noch Tabu??



Nordenau wird getestet ob das plastik Ding was kann.

Ab August wird wieder zum Angriff geblasen.


----------



## sonic3105 (4. Juli 2009)

@uwe
Achso, wenn du Nordenau langsam fährst dann fahren wir bestimmt zusammen


----------



## apoptygma (4. Juli 2009)

Na dann werd ich mir ma ganz crazy das Schützenfest in Bösperde ansehen 

Ich düs los getz.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Mit geraden oder krummen Lenker



Mit geraden, das "neue" Teil gibt mir meine frau noch nicht mit nach Hause.  Dabei hätte ich nach dem Einzelzeitfahren richtig Lust drauf.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. Juli 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Mit geraden, das "neue" Teil gibt mir meine frau noch nicht mit nach Hause.  Dabei hätte ich nach dem Einzelzeitfahren richtig Lust drauf.



Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Mit einem neuen macht es noch mehr spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (5. Juli 2009)

Gediegener Abend....aber getz auch Zeit fürs Bettchen  Danke auch an Freddy nebst Frauchen für die Kurzweil 

Aufm Land is irgendwie doch immer noch alles in Ordnung, Brauchtum is doch was Schönes.....

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Mareskan (5. Juli 2009)

Der Schützenfestbesuch war eine runde Sache. Danke nochmal fürs kommen! Nun anziehen, Navi ans Bike bauen und dann bereit für den Ho Chi Minh Trail.

Bis später!


----------



## mistermoo (5. Juli 2009)

So Sauerstoffzelt nicht gebraucht, ne Massage wäre jetzt net bzw. eher ultra nötig. Hab mich nicht ganz so früh aus dem Bett fallen lassen, erst um 8 und dann den Alt-Tacho am HT angebracht, damit ich überhaupt einschätzen kann wieweit es noch ist....

Strecke: Dortmund/Unna/Bönen/Hamm (Bockum-Hövel)/Werne (inkl. Einkehr bei nem guten Freund)/Selm/Brambauer/Dortmund

Daten: 88,29km / 24.55 Schnitt sagt der Compi / Fahrzeit 3.35:41 Max: 63,7km/h 

so und jetzt gibts erstmal Nahrung fassen.... FLEISCH...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> So Sauerstoffzelt nicht gebraucht, ne Massage wäre jetzt net bzw. eher ultra nötig. Hab mich nicht ganz so früh aus dem Bett fallen lassen, erst um 8 und dann den Alt-Tacho am HT angebracht, damit ich überhaupt einschätzen kann wieweit es noch ist....
> 
> Strecke: Dortmund/Unna/Bönen/Hamm (Bockum-Hövel)/Werne (inkl. Einkehr bei nem guten Freund)/Selm/Brambauer/Dortmund
> 
> ...


Nicht schlecht alter Mann hihi
Ich schmeiße mal noch 100km in 4:15h (23,66km/h) in die Runde. Getrunken habe ich dabei 4,5l, gestartet bin ich um kurz vor 8

Erhol dich gut und lass es dir schmecken!

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Juli 2009)

dann ich auch mal, 

gestertet um 9:10 aus dem bett aus, ca. 10 meter richtung couch, mein schnitt war etwa 4 km/h mit 0HM, jetzt wo es mir besser geht werde ich noch eine tour richtung küche veranstalten mit einer kurzen aber recht steilen zwischenabfahrt richtung auto und einem steilen anstieht richtung wohnung und küche mit gepäck. denke mal das ich etwa auf 120 meter mit 37hm und einem schnitt von 7km/h komme. 

ein schönes restwochenende euch allen.


----------



## sonic3105 (5. Juli 2009)

Hey freut mich das ihr alle so viele Kilometer abreisst.
Ich werd ab nächster Woche auch wieder angreifen.


----------



## sonic3105 (5. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3nK81XQsbA&feature=related"]YouTube - Roxette Joyride[/ame]


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Hey freut mich das ihr alle so viele Kilometer abreisst.
> Ich werd ab nächster Woche auch wieder angreifen.



Tröste Dich...ich komm auch nicht mehr aufs Rad heute. Zum einen ist mir das den ganzen Tag schon zu schwül und zum anderen war ma nen bissken Hausputz angesagt, da hab ich getz auch genug geschwitzt 

Aber ich verabschiede mich von dem Traum, jemals diese Schnitt im GA-Puls fahren zu können. Selbst 90 km in dem Schnitt, mit welchem Puls auch immer, als ich mit Sascha unterwegs war, wäre utopisch gewesen, bzw. wäre ich dann wohl nach 50 km langsam vom Rad gekippt.


----------



## Acidman (5. Juli 2009)

Schönen sonntag zusammen.
Ich mach erst mal einen downhill aus dem viertem stockwerk ( aber nur geistig mit dem rad) und toure erst mal in richtung trödelmark, vieleicht auch an dem alten chinesen und seinen geilen frühlingsrollen wenn er denn da sein sollte und dann mal sehen wo micht die räder hinführen. Es sei denn ich krieg noch nen hitzeschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (5. Juli 2009)

hey, leute, es ist doch nicht schwül oder so, der taupunkt liegt bei etwa 10 grad. also eher angenehme wärme. 

@wencke
vielleicht stellst du dein trainig mal um (nicht gehässig gemeint, nur ein rat.)


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hey, leute, es ist doch nicht schwül oder so, der taupunkt liegt bei etwa 10 grad. also eher angenehme wärme.
> 
> @wencke
> vielleicht stellst du dein trainig mal um (nicht gehässig gemeint, nur ein rat.)



Na da bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt, was Du mir für Vorschläge unterbreiten möchtest. Leg mal los.


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Juli 2009)

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=136168
rest googeln, findest sehr viel interessantes zu diesem thema. ich sage zwar nicht das es die einzige methode ist, aber schaden kann es ja nicht wenn man mit der üblichen mehtode nicht weiterkommt.


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=136168
> rest googeln, findest sehr viel interessantes zu diesem thema. ich sage zwar nicht das es die einzige methode ist, aber schaden kann es ja nicht wenn man mit der üblichen mehtode nicht weiterkommt.



Achso, ich dachte getz, Du könntest mir Tips geben, um meinen Trainingsplan, an den ich mich halte, der im Übrigen sehr weit verbreitet ist, umnzustellen.

Aber wenn ich mir genau überlege, es ist ansich auch nicht in meinem Sinne, Gewalteinheiten zu fahren und ich sehe auch niczht viel Sinn darin, meine Grundlageneinheiten in Bereichen zu fahren, die "hauptsache schneller Schnitt" bedeuten. Denn Grundlage  bedeutet....aber das hatten wir alles schonmal.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juli 2009)

@ Wencke
Mein Tipp:
Abwarten, Tee trinken, dran bleiben, Duisburg rocken, gut durch den Winter kommen und nächstes Jahr noch mal in die Ergebnislisten gucken! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Juli 2009)

ich dachte das wäre ein tip, denn anscheindend kommst du mit dem weitverbreiteten trainigsplan ja nicht weiter. na ja und weitverbreitet ist ja ne definitionssache, wenn du mal in den us foren lesen würdes, würdest du feststellen das dort das ga training nicht sehr oft angewendet wird. ich denke mal, da jeder körper ein individuum ist, so muss auch auf jeden orgsnismus ein trainingsplan zurechtgeschnitten werden, bzw. man muss so weltoffen sein, und mal was anderes ausprobieren um zu testen welche methode effektiv für den einzelnen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (5. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich dachte das wäre ein tip, denn anscheindend kommst du mit dem weitverbreiteten trainigsplan ja nicht weiter. na ja und weitverbreitet ist ja ne definitionssache, wenn du mal in den us foren lesen würdes, würdest du feststellen das dort das ga training nicht sehr oft angewendet wird. ich denke mal, da jeder körper ein individuum ist, so muss auch auf jeden orgsnismus ein trainingsplan zurechtgeschnitten werden, bzw. man muss so weltoffen sein, und mal was anderes ausprobieren um zu testen welche methode effektiv für den einzelnen ist.



Gut, dann klär ich mal eben auf. 

Mein Anmerkungen hierzu zuvor waren ironisch zu betrachten. 

Ich traniere ja auch nicht, um meinen Schnitt hier mit Männern zu messen, ich trainier für Wettkämpfe mit Fahrern meines Geschlechtes. Und ich bin mit meinen Leistungen zufrieden.


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juli 2009)

@Martin: Und weisste, was ich richtig klasse fände, wenn Du einfach hier Dein Ding machst, während ich weiter mein Ding hier mache. Wäre das nen Deal? Denn, und da verzeihe meine Direktheit, Deine "Klug********rei" ist auch eben mit ein Grund, warum.....ok? Ok! 

Dann bleibt auch im Forum alles gut und wir können prima ne Parallelexistenz hier führen.

P.S.
Wenn ich Tips brauche, frage ich Fahrer, die das schon Wettkampfmässig eine ganze Weile machen. Ich möchte damit getz nicht Deine Qualitäten als Sportler infrage stellen sondern lediglich dankend ablehnen, hier unaufgeforderte Tips zu erhalten um die ich nicht gebeten habe.

Denn 6 Minuten schneller sind immer noch 6 Minuten schneller.


----------



## sonic3105 (5. Juli 2009)

Oh ich liebe die Trainings Diskussion und Lese gespannt mit.

Ich für meinen teil halte mich da aber einfach mal mit Tipps gepflegt raus.
Weil ich wie ihr wisst schon lange zeit Sport betreibe und es im Fitnesstudio schon gehasst habe wenn Leute die meinen irgedwo was gelesen zuhaben und eigentlich null Plan haben von dem was Sie tun leuten Tipps geben die entweder auch nichts können oder halt einfach schon viel Länger dabei sind und wissen was sie tun.

Wie gegsat das ist ein Thema wo ich mich noch nicht wirklich gut auskenne zumindest nicht so viel erfahrung habe das ich mir zumute hier Tipps zugeben.

das einzige was sich nicht massgeblich unterscheiden dürfte ist das man mit zu hoher und stetiger leistung im Übertraining landet und somit eher schlechter als besser wird.

deshalb schliesst sich für mich daraus das ich ein gemässigtes tempo GA öfter und länger fahren kann ohne denn Muskel zu Überlasten und somit eine grund ausdauer aufbauen kann.
Dies ist wohl auchd er grund warum intervalle kürzer und Hohe Pulsbereiche im training auch nicht auf Lange dauer gefahren werden. 

Weil man dann die regenration des Körpers mit einbeziehen muss die sich dann wiederum auch auf das ganze Leben auswirkt, (ARbeit , Essen usw.) Was wohl alles faktoren sein dürften die mit ins training einbezogen werden müssen.

Wie gesagt ich werde mich mit Tipps diesbezüglich zurückhalten


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Martin: Und weisste, was ich richtig klasse fände, wenn Du einfach hier Dein Ding machst, während ich weiter mein Ding hier mache. Wäre das nen Deal? Denn, und da verzeihe meine Direktheit, Deine "Klug********rei" ist auch eben mit ein Grund, warum.....ok? Ok!


 ich mache so weiter wie bisher, sehe keinen grund mich hier zu ändern, werde wenn mir danach ist deine beiträge komentieren, allerdings werde ich die sticheleien auslassen (das könnte ein deal zwischen uns werden), wenn ich was zu schreben habe, dann mache ich es auch.denn das hier ist ein öffentliches forum.


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich mache so weiter wie bisher, sehe keinen grund mich hier zu ändern, werde wenn mir danach ist deine beiträge komentieren, allerdings werde ich die sticheleien auslassen (das könnte ein deal zwischen uns werden), wenn ich was zu schreben habe, dann mache ich es auch.denn das hier ist ein öffentliches forum.




Jedem das, was er braucht Martin. Das schließt auch Deine Sticheleien ein.


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Oh ich liebe die Trainings Diskussion und Lese gespannt mit.
> 
> Ich für meinen teil halte mich da aber einfach mal mit Tipps gepflegt raus.
> Weil ich wie ihr wisst schon lange zeit Sport betreibe und es im Fitnesstudio schon gehasst habe wenn Leute die meinen irgedwo was gelesen zuhaben und eigentlich null Plan haben von dem was Sie tun leuten Tipps geben die entweder auch nichts können oder halt einfach schon viel Länger dabei sind und wissen was sie tun.




deshalb habe ich auch keine konkreten tips gegeben, sondern halt lesestoff, und was man dann im endeffekt macht, bleibt jedem selbstüberlassen.


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich werde mich mit Tipps diesbezüglich zurückhalten



Ach weisst, solange Du mich zur Not dann doch noch zum Auto tragen kanns, wenns echt ma nötig is..... ;-)


----------



## sonic3105 (5. Juli 2009)

@martin
Mein Beitrag war nicht auf dich bezogen sondern auf mich.
nicht das das hier falsch rüberkommt.

@wencke tragen ?? ich dich zum Auto?? Wann?? Wieso und überhaupt was mach ich hier eigentlich TZTZTZTZ


----------



## shaun_baker (5. Juli 2009)

nabend @ all 

so auch mal von meiner gemütlichen tour zum kemnader see zurück hab mich da mit ner freundin aus wetter getroffen sie auf skates ich mit dem rad einmal rum lecker bratwurst und cocktail am see und wieder zurück nach hause.
so frisch geduscht noch nen salat beim italiener gegenüber geholt und nun ruft der balkon sonne genießen.


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Martin: Ich möchte damit getz nicht Deine Qualitäten als Sportler infrage stellen sondern lediglich dankend ablehnen, hier unaufgeforderte Tips zu erhalten um die ich nicht gebeten habe.




dein beitrag 6563:


> Na da bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt, was Du mir für Vorschläge unterbreiten möchtest. Leg mal los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (5. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @martin
> Mein Beitrag war nicht auf dich bezogen sondern auf mich.
> nicht das das hier falsch rüberkommt.
> 
> @wencke tragen ?? ich dich zum Auto?? Wann?? Wieso und überhaupt was mach ich hier eigentlich TZTZTZTZ





Dat weiss ich auch nicht wasse hier machs


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> dein beitrag 6563:




Du hast das mit der Ironie überlesen oder?


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Juli 2009)

eingetlich schon, denn anhand deines profils ist es ja nicht ersichtlich das du sowas wie spaß verstehts. und da habe ich halt gedacht, ehrlich direkt, dann leg mal los. 
Über mich
    - manchmal schwierig
    - immer ehrlich und sehr direkt
    - für viele daher schwer verdaulich
    - aber fast immer "nett" 
    - Skorpion und Spass dabei
    - gern Frauchen - trotzdem


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> eingetlich schon, denn anhand deines profils ist es ja nicht ersichtlich das du sowas wie spaß verstehts. und da habe ich halt gedacht, ehrlich direkt, dann leg mal los.
> Über mich
> - manchmal schwierig
> - immer ehrlich und sehr direkt
> ...




Also Ironie ist jetzt nicht zwingend in einen Kausalzusammenhang mit Spass zu bringen. Ironie ist in erster Linie ein Stilmittel, welches in den, wie ich meine, überwiegenden Situationen eher nen leichten negativen Touch, bzw. eine negative Aussagekraft hat.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (5. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> 100km in 4:15h (23,66km/h)



Bei mir heute nach einem kleinen Bautz (Handschuh im Ar...) und Abruch der Runde nur 47km in 1:50h Puls AV 135


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Bei mir heute nach einem kleinen Bautz (Handschuh im Ar...) und Abruch der Runde nur 47km in 1:50h Puls AV 135


Das "nur" habe ich mal dezent überlesen.
"Kleiner Bautz"? Wie kommt's? Ist es wirklich nur der Handschuh?

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (5. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Bei mir heute nach einem kleinen Bautz (Handschuh im Ar...) und Abruch der Runde nur 47km in 1:50h Puls AV 135




Solang es nur den Handschuh erwischt hat Uwe 

Aber sonst is alles heile?


----------



## sonic3105 (5. Juli 2009)

@Uwe 
sonst alles Okay??
Die Leiste??
So nen doofen Handschuh kann man ja verschmerzen


----------



## eminem7905 (5. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> (Handschuh im Ar...)



wie kommt er denn dahin????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (5. Juli 2009)

Ist nur der Handschuh!
Glücklicher Weise hab ich letzte Woche schon neue bestellt!
Gucks du hier https://www.maciag-offroad.de/shop/...andschuhe_Black_White_2009/789-47-;34;47.html

@Martin,

leicht gebückt und schwupp die wupp war er im .......


----------



## sonic3105 (5. Juli 2009)

@uwe
dann ist es ja soweit nochmal gut gegangen.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (5. Juli 2009)

Jo hab Gluck gehabt.
Ich lass dich in Nordenau nicht allein!
Bis zum Start


----------



## sonic3105 (5. Juli 2009)

Ach keine Bange, der Jens ist ja auch noch da.
Aber freut mich das du auch am Start stehst.
Dann hoffen wir nur das wir da gut durchkommen, damit wir wenisgtens ne einigermassen Platzierung in der Trophy bekommen.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (5. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> einigermassen Platzierung in der Trophy bekommen.



Das ist das Ziel!
Ich wollte dieses Jahr da einigermaßen gut abschneiden.
Falls es im August noch nicht wieder läuft haben wir ja noch zwei streich Ergebnisse.
Schauen wir mal wo wir am Ende der Trophy stehen.


----------



## sonic3105 (5. Juli 2009)

Ja ich hab aber Saalhausen und Grafschaft nicht gemeldet.
Demnch sollte ich schon alle rennen durchfahren.Weil miene Strecih ergebnisse ja schon weg sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen, hab mal ne Frage.
Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung ob die Nuss zum Centerlock Lösen die selbe ist wie die für die KAssette??
Und hat jemand sowas??


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (5. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hab mal ne Frage.
> Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung ob die Nuss zum Centerlock Lösen die selbe ist wie die für die KAssette??
> Und hat jemand sowas??



Kann ich dir nicht sagen aber ich hab eine für die Kassette wenn du die brauchst sag bescheid.


----------



## sonic3105 (5. Juli 2009)

brauch ich, krieg ja meine neue bremsenächste woch und da brauch ich so ein ding
könntest du mir eventuell mal leihen.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (5. Juli 2009)

Jeder Zeit!
Wann und Wo!


----------



## sonic3105 (5. Juli 2009)

Müssen wir mal bequatschen, so wie ich es bisher weiss bekomm ich die Dienstag.


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> brauch ich, krieg ja meine neue bremsenächste woch und da brauch ich so ein ding
> könntest du mir eventuell mal leihen.



*lach

Du Granate, und ich frag Samstag noch, hätt ich Dir doch mitbringen können 

P.S.
Für die SMS Vielschreiber....mein Handy liegt zu Hause ;-)


----------



## sonic3105 (6. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> *lach
> 
> Du Granate, und ich frag Samstag noch, hätt ich Dir doch mitbringen können
> 
> ...


Hey, wusste nicht das es wohl der gleiche ist und das du so eine Nuss hast.juhu  ich kann doch Mobil Antworten.


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Hey, wusste nicht das es wohl der gleiche ist und das du so eine Nuss hast.juhu  ich kann doch Mobil Antworten.



Nee hatte ich aber gesagt, das ich Kettenpeitsche und die Kasetten-Nuss usw. in meinem Köfferchen habe 

Feierabend und schon zu Hause


----------



## Acidman (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich weiss daß das hier nicht rein gehört, ich aber trotzdem gerne fragen will ob ihr auch mit diesen klickpedalen fährt. Hab von meiner wirtschaftsministerin die erlaubnis bekommen neue sportschuhe kaufen zu dürfen. Die überlegung von mir war ob ich eventuell gleich bike schuhe holen soll. Allerdings möchte ich gerne auch ganz normal damit gehen können ohne dass es sich wie steppschuhe anhört.
Ausserdem geh ich gleich nochmal aufs rad um auch mal mit seitenwind fahren zu können.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juli 2009)

Acidman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich weiss daß das hier nicht rein gehört, ich aber trotzdem gerne fragen will ob ihr auch mit diesen klickpedalen fährt. Hab von meiner wirtschaftsministerin die erlaubnis bekommen neue sportschuhe kaufen zu dürfen. Die überlegung von mir war ob ich eventuell gleich bike schuhe holen soll. Allerdings möchte ich gerne auch ganz normal damit gehen können ohne dass es sich wie steppschuhe anhört.
> Ausserdem geh ich gleich nochmal aufs rad um auch mal mit seitenwind fahren zu können.


Es gibt keine Fragen die hier nicht rein gehören. Ich habe an meinem Bike Klickpedale. Deine Frage erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht. Willst du jetzt Vor- und Nachteile hören? Willst du nur wissen, wer von uns mit "geklickt" unterwegs ist? Willst du eine Modellempfehlung erhalten? Willst du überhaupt irgendetwas wissen? Du siehst, du hast in mir einige Fragen aufgeworfen.
Bereut habe ich den Kauf der Klickpedale bislang nicht! Ich würde es immer wieder tun.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (6. Juli 2009)

Acidman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich weiss daß das hier nicht rein gehört, ich aber trotzdem gerne fragen will ob ihr auch mit diesen klickpedalen fährt. Hab von meiner wirtschaftsministerin die erlaubnis bekommen neue sportschuhe kaufen zu dürfen. Die überlegung von mir war ob ich eventuell gleich bike schuhe holen soll. Allerdings möchte ich gerne auch ganz normal damit gehen können ohne dass es sich wie steppschuhe anhört.
> Ausserdem geh ich gleich nochmal aufs rad um auch mal mit seitenwind fahren zu können.



Jo!!


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juli 2009)

Ich habe ebenfalls Klickpedalen. Und es gibt auch durchaus Schuhe, mit denen man sehr gut laufen kann. Klicken aufm Boden tun sie allerdings alle


----------



## Acidman (6. Juli 2009)

Also das mit dem radfahren hat sich erübrigt, bei dem nassen wetter;-)
Ja deine fragevermutungen waren schon richtig.
Ich sehe halt bei mir das problem, dass ich die komponente komplett vor dem kauf nicht alles haben kann und mir dann vieleicht sage, nee das ist doch nichts für mich.
1. Ich habe bedenken beim ausklinken z.B. ein auto nimmt mir die vorfahrt und ich muss ne vollbremsung machen ( genaus so wie im gelände balanzier probleme oder ausrutscher). Wie schnell ist man da aus dem system befreit?
2. Systemvarianten. Es gibt ja auch pedale die nur von einer seite einklinkbar sind ( so nach dem motto wahlweise), dann stell ich wiederum die fragen, da ich ja gleich klickschuhe kaufen will mit diesen schuhen auch gut auf flachen pedalen fahren kann?
3. Ich hab in einem anderen thread von einem schuh von *Shimano SH-MT 90* gelesen welches von unten her gut abgedichtet ist.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=158555&page=6
Nun sehen diese dinger wirklich aus wie wanderschuhe, sollen aber gut versenkbare cleatsfunktion haben.
Frage; ob es ander vergleichbare leichtere b.z.w. halbschuhe gibt mit diesen eigenschaften.


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juli 2009)

Zum einen....bevor Du Dir Kombipedalen kaufst, sprich mich bitte an, ich habe noch welche hier rumliegen, die kannste leihweise zum Testen haben 

Zum anderen....

Specialized Taho fahre ich und bin sehr zufrieden mit diesen Schuhen. Google halt mal und schau sie dir an. Ich fahre sie jetzt seit letztem Sommer.

Ja, man kommt schnell genug raus. Es ist, wie alles, ne Übungssache. Davon ab kann man die Auslösehärte bei den meisten Pedalen einstellen. Ich hatte Anfangs auchn meine Bedenken uhd auch einen Umkipper ;-), aber das geht schnell vorbei und vor allem im Gelände fühl ich mich eigeklickt sicherer irgendwie.








Acidman schrieb:


> Also das mit dem radfahren hat sich erübrigt, bei dem nassen wetter;-)
> Ja deine fragevermutungen waren schon richtig.
> Ich sehe halt bei mir das problem, dass ich die komponente komplett vor dem kauf nicht alles haben kann und mir dann vieleicht sage, nee das ist doch nichts für mich.
> 1. Ich habe bedenken beim ausklinken z.B. ein auto nimmt mir die vorfahrt und ich muss ne vollbremsung machen ( genaus so wie im gelände balanzier probleme oder ausrutscher). Wie schnell ist man da aus dem system befreit?
> ...


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juli 2009)

http://www.bikx.de/specialized-taho-mtb-blackgrey-p-27870.html

Hier sind die Taho´s


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juli 2009)

Acidman schrieb:


> Also das mit dem radfahren hat sich erübrigt, bei dem nassen wetter;-)
> Ja deine fragevermutungen waren schon richtig.
> Ich sehe halt bei mir das problem, dass ich die komponente komplett vor dem kauf nicht alles haben kann und mir dann vieleicht sage, nee das ist doch nichts für mich.
> 1. Ich habe bedenken beim ausklinken z.B. ein auto nimmt mir die vorfahrt und ich muss ne vollbremsung machen ( genaus so wie im gelände balanzier probleme oder ausrutscher). Wie schnell ist man da aus dem system befreit?
> ...


Bist du aus Zucker? 
Ich fahre heute nicht, was aber natürlich ausschließlich daran liegt, dass ich heute einen Ruhetag einlegen wollte.
"Dass ich die Komponente komplett vor dem Kauf nicht alles haben kann"?  Du meinst, dass das Geld nicht auf einmal reicht, um Schuhe und Pedale zu holen, oder wie? Zumindest zum Einstieg tun es doch günstige Schuhe und ein einfaches Klickpedal (solltest du dich für das SPD-System entscheiden z. B. die Shimano PD M520). Wie teuer die Schuhe werden ist für mich schwer zu sagen. Solltest du dich für ein Kombipedal entschieden, kann ich dir leider gerade auf die Schnelle auch nicht weiterhelfen.
Wie schnell aus dem System raus ist? Sorry, habe es noch nicht mitgestoppt, denke aber nicht, dass ich viel langsamer bin als ohne Klickpedale.
Mit Schuhe für Klickpedale auf einem "normalen" Pedal zu fahren halte ich für keine gute Idee, ehrlich gesagt. Und zu den Kombipedalen kann ich dir auch nix sagen.
Zu deiner letzten Frage kann ich dir auch nicht viel sagen leider.
Meine Schuhe sind von Shimano und haben seinerzeit 100 gekostet, meine ich. Ich kann nicht darüber klagen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo, auch ich habe noch ein Kombipedal in der Garage das ich dir Leihen oder halt für kleineres Geld als im Laden verkaufen könnte.

Fairer weise sage ich dir das duwenn du mit den Klickies Klar kommst und einmal auf den geschmackgekommen bist die andere Seite eh nicht mehr brauchst.
Deshalb liegen sie bei mir nun auch rum.

Schuhe ja ein race Schuh fällt für dich dann wohl aus du solltest dich dann eher im bereich All Mountain ansiedeln, die sind etwas weicher von der Sohle und besser zum Laufen.

Wobei sich bei mir der Sinn bei radschuhen mit dem LAufen nicht ganz erschliesst.

@Wencke
Hey du dann würde ich mir die besagte Nuss gerne mal ausleihen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juli 2009)

Wo wir gerade hier auf einem Basar zu sein scheinen:
Ich habe reine Klickpedale im Angebot. Es müsste sich dabei um die oben verlinkten PD M 520 von Shimano handeln. Es ist das silber-schwarze Modell.
Optischer Zustand: schlecht bis desolat, Funktion aber bis zuletzt voll vorhanden!
Würde sie schweren Herzens für eine Tasche voll Geld hergeben 

Kai


----------



## Acidman (6. Juli 2009)

Kai du konntest zwar nicht viel sagen, hast aber viel geschrieben
Also wenn schon zwei personen sagen, dass sie nach einer gewissen gewöhnungszeit keine gefahr darin sehen dieses zu benutzen, erübrigt sich ja dann die alternative mit den kombipedalen und oder flachpedale mit clickschuhen. Hey ich bin schnell lernfähig hab nen quadcore
Nein es ist keine frage des geldes gewesen, vorallem wenn ich den preis von PD-M520 pedalen sehe.
Und danke für die schnelle stellungnahme.
Es ist schon hilfreich gewesen von leuten wie euch die mir sofort sympatisch und vertraulich vorkommen diese aussagen zu bekommen,
denn preis hin oder preis her. Es sind nun mal sachen die man halt kaufen muss um zu wissen wie es ist wo man danach dem verkäufer nicht mehr sagen kann, nee das gefällt mir nicht nimm sie wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaufRunter (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen, da ich diese Runde hier jetzt schon ne Zeit lang beobachte und den ein oder anderen mit Fragen gelöchert habe.
Ich komme aus Breckerfeld (lt. einer Aussage hier dem "Flachland") bin Bj. 1963 und fahre jetzt seit Mitte April wieder vermehrt MTB. Eigentlich gehöre ich zur Motorrad-Fraktion, aber zu viele Kilos über den Winter und der Wunsch nach besserer Konditon haben mich auf`s Bike getrieben.

Ohne jetzt die GA Diskusion erneut zu entfachen, wie habt Ihr die HF max ermittelt?

Gruß aus Breckerfeld


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Juli 2009)

RaufRunter schrieb:


> wie habt Ihr die HF max ermittelt?


Gar nicht. Ich fahre ohne Pulsmesser!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (6. Juli 2009)

RaufRunter schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt die GA Diskusion erneut zu entfachen, wie habt Ihr die HF max ermittelt?
> 
> Gruß aus Breckerfeld



Bis zum erbrechen :kotz: feste in die Pedale getretten!


----------



## Ritzelfresse (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

habe jetzt hier auch mal durchgeblättert...und wollte auch mal etwas schreiben...habe eure Gruppe hier schon im Auge weil ihr in einer schönen Region unterwegs seit...und mich interessiert was ihr hier so schreibt...

Und zum Thema Klickies kann ich nur sagen....

Klickies sind auf jeden Fall der richtige Ansatz keine Frage...die bringen dir am Berg bedeutend mehr Power wirste merken wenn Du sie fährst...

Und wenn Du mich fragst kauf dir das SPD System...und die Einfachauslösenden Cleats....z.B SM-SH 51...dann eine reines Klickpedal (beidseitig)dann kommst Du besser rein als wenn Du eine Seite Plattform hast...

Mach dir die Spannung am Anfang Mittelstark,denn das einzige woran Du denken musst ist rechts rausklicken...um deine Zweifel zu eleminieren...beim sturz etc.pp kommst Du IMMER raus...und auf kurz oder lang wirst Du deine perfekte Spannung für das Pedal finden...wenn Du mich fragst...für meinen Geschmack sind die komplett zugedreht immer noch zu locker....

Tja und dann einklinken und Lock n´Loll los gehts...einfach machen nicht denken...

und als Vorschlag für nen smarten Schuh kann ich nur sagen...kauf Dir nen schönen Schuh fürs Gelände...SIDI,Adidas etc.pp...reine Geschmackssache...und Geldfrage....

Und wenn Du mal deine Elektrolyte in der nächsten Tankstelle deines Vertrauens auftanken möchtest...sprich deine Lieblingskneipe...Du weißt schon...hol Dir den Six Six One Filter....der kommt im Sneaker Style...und macht nen schlanken Fuß,kann man Prima im Alltag anziehen...
ist mein Arbeitsschuh,den kannst auch auf normalen Plattformpedalen etc.pp fahren...was für mich sehr hilfreich ist wenn ich die Kundenräder ohne SPD Pedale zur Probefahrt ausführe...

Ich hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben...

In diesem Sinne...auf die Elekrolyte...

Falls Du noch fragen hast meld dich einfach....


----------



## mistermoo (6. Juli 2009)

um das mal zu ergänzen, einige von uns (vermutlich 99%) nutzen irgendeine art von bike compi, welche in unterschiedlicher ausführung, mal mehr oder weniger funktionen haben, die theo max hf sollte im grunde ein leistungscheck ergeben, aber es gibt gewisse erfahrungen nach alter etc.

aber du kannst auch deine max hf feststellen wie schon geschrieben, feste inne pedale bis du umfällst, dann wars über max....

im grunde kann ich immer nur zu nem bike compi raten welcher funktionen wie höhenmeter/km/geschwindigkeit/puls erfasst, entsprechend schön sind dinge wie der von sascha oder thomas zum beispiel hat, diese in einer software auszuwerten bzw. auch grafisch darzustellen


----------



## eminem7905 (6. Juli 2009)

tach zusammen, gehe morgen biken, so ab 17-18 uhr, falls jemand bock hat, dann bitte melden. 
es geht grob richtung hinnenwiese und dann nach lust und laune. länge ach so bis so gegen 20-21 uhr. 
evtl. gehts zum harkotberg, da wo die expo des wettermarathons war, die strecke mal abfahren. 

ach ja voraussetzung ist, das es nicht regnet. 

@seb. du bist doch sicherlich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (6. Juli 2009)

RaufRunter schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt die GA Diskusion erneut zu entfachen, wie habt Ihr die HF max ermittelt?
> 
> Gruß aus Breckerfeld



es gibt welche die schwören auf den uwe test. eine tour mit ihm und du weißt garantiert was deine max. HF ist


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juli 2009)

RaufRunter schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen, da ich diese Runde hier jetzt schon ne Zeit lang beobachte und den ein oder anderen mit Fragen gelöchert habe.
> Ich komme aus Breckerfeld (lt. einer Aussage hier dem "Flachland") bin Bj. 1963 und fahre jetzt seit Mitte April wieder vermehrt MTB. Eigentlich gehöre ich zur Motorrad-Fraktion, aber zu viele Kilos über den Winter und der Wunsch nach besserer Konditon haben mich auf`s Bike getrieben.
> 
> ...



Ich bin nach Faustformel gegangen. Müsste auch in etwa hinkommen. Ne 192 laut Formel, ne 187 habe ich bis dato gefahren ohne das ich abgekippt bin oder es schwummerig wurde ;-)


----------



## sonic3105 (6. Juli 2009)

So ich bin dann auch mal wieder Zuhause,

mit dem Muls würde ich sagen bleibt um es genau rauszubekommen nur ne Leistungsdiagnostik oder man geht halt nach den allgemeinen Werten .


----------



## RaufRunter (6. Juli 2009)

Nach der Faustformel (220-Lebensalter), bei mir 174, müsste ich mich des öfteren erbrechen, erreiche bei langen schnell gefahrenen Anstiegen schnell mal 190, ohne vom Rad zu fallen.


----------



## Acidman (6. Juli 2009)

Guten abend zusammen und nochmal danke an die zusätzlichen infos zum thema klicken. Das wird ja immer ermutigender
Das mit der tanke, na da ist mir der groschen noch nicht gefallen.
Aber komme bestimmt noch dahinter.
hey eminem auf dein angebot komme morgen nochmal zurück.
Will morgen auch auf jeden fall ne schöne tour fahren evt. auch mit meinem cousen.
Zeit ist optimal. Ich hoffe dass das wetter auch mitspielt.
Melde mich morgen nochmal


----------



## sonic3105 (6. Juli 2009)

@Martin
Hey, ich glaube das iche s Morgen nicht schaffen werde.
falls es mit meinem daumen gehen sollte und ich es zeitlich doch schaffe melde ich mich nochmal.

Also dann bis Morgen


----------



## sonic3105 (7. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,
noch ne halbe Stunde dann weiss ich mehr bezüglich meinem Daumen, also drückt mal feste.


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

morgen, dann kannst du dir bald ordentlich einen von.........


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle zusammen,
> noch ne halbe Stunde dann weiss ich mehr bezüglich meinem Daumen, also drückt mal feste.




Wird gemacht, und gleichzeitig auch dafür, das das Wetter heute mal nen bissken hält, damit ich auf meine GA Runde heute komme. Das schaut bei mir heute wieder nach ner Doppeleinheit GA und Studio aus....


----------



## sonic3105 (7. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wird gemacht, und gleichzeitig auch dafür, das das Wetter heute mal nen bissken hält, damit ich auf meine GA Runde heute komme. Das schaut bei mir heute wieder nach ner Doppeleinheit GA und Studio aus....


@Martin,
ne ne Radfahren reicht [email protected],mit dem Wetter würde ich mich jedenfalls nicht drauf verlassen.Ich werde hier nun wahrscheinlich wieder ne ewigkeit im Warteraum verbringen .Aber das kann ich ja nicht beeinflussen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

wenn du mit deinem handy online gehst, was zahlst du an gebühren, oder hast du ne flat????

ich denke heute nachmittag und abend, sollten eigentlich die schlimmsten regenwolken nördlich über uns hinweggehen. aber abwarten.


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Martin,
> ne ne Radfahren reicht [email protected],mit dem Wetter würde ich mich jedenfalls nicht drauf verlassen.Ich werde hier nun wahrscheinlich wieder ne ewigkeit im Warteraum verbringen .Aber das kann ich ja nicht beeinflussen .



Siehse, ging doch


----------



## sonic3105 (7. Juli 2009)

@Martin
Ab 1 Gb traffic setzten sie die geschwindigkeit runter aber Gebühren habe ich keine mehr, ist ne Flat.

@Wencke
Hab gerade mal eben geschaut die Nuss passt.
jetzt muss nur noch die Bremse kommen........


Bezüglich meiner Hand, Gips ist ab..... aber Schmerzen hab ich bei gewissen Bewegungen immernoch, und bevor einer fragt ich miene damit nicht Rauf und Runter.

Joa heute Abend die Runde werde ich wohl nicht schaffen da ich erst auf meine bremse warte dannnch mit nem Kollegen beim Rad kaufen beraten muss und zu guter letzt Bremse montieren.. 
Joa und Kino steht heut Abend auch noch an.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Eigentlich hatte ich heute keine Lust zu fahren. Ich habe aber gemerkt, dass sich meine Beine heute Morgen gut angefühlt haben. Schmerzfrei, vor Kraft nur so strotzend praktisch 
Also Straße rauf und am ersten Messpunkt mal die Zeit anschauen und gucken, ob es sich nicht nur gut anfühlt, sondern auch gut ist.
Und die Zeit war gut: 5:11min für die ersten 1,66km die Straße rauf. Dann habe ich es drauf ankommen lassen und habe auf dem Weg zum Wengeberg den Rad-/Wanderweg, den ich sonst nehme, einfach mal links gelassen und mich nur auf eine gute Zeit für die Wengeberg-Runde konzentriert.
Tageskilometer:28.44
Fahrzeit in min: 56:45
Durchschnitt: 30,07km/h
Maximalgeschwindigkeit: 60,88km/h

Macht ja schon Spaß, auch wenn es hier und da verdammt weh tut...

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Nein, eigentlich stehe ich nicht auf Schmerzen


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juli 2009)

So, und ich bin getz auch  zu Hause und in ein paar Minuten aufm Rad....


----------



## sonic3105 (7. Juli 2009)

@kai 
 Daumen Hoch mehr sag ich jetzt einfach mal nicht.

@Wencke
Viel Spass auf dem RAd und hoffe mal du bleibst Trocken, hab dem wetter Gott noch angerufen aber er war sich nicht wirklich Schlüssig ob er noch nen paar tropfen runter lässt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, und ich bin getz auch  zu Hause und in ein paar Minuten aufm Rad....


Ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 damit dir der Regen erspart bleibt!

Viel Spaß,
Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Tageskilometer:28.44
> Fahrzeit in min: 56:45
> Durchschnitt: 30,07km/h
> Maximalgeschwindigkeit: 60,88km/h
> ...



gehts nicht ab wengeberg nur runter bis nach EN????  



@all

evtl. mache ich am sonntag oder samstag eine trailtour, werde aber allen noch spätestens am donnerstag bescheid geben.


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke
> Viel Spass auf dem RAd und hoffe mal du bleibst Trocken, hab dem wetter Gott noch angerufen aber er war sich nicht wirklich Schlüssig ob er noch nen paar tropfen runter lässt.



ne, regen sollte an uns vorbeigehen

http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/h.aspx?j=-3&srt=loop1stunde&regio=ess&c=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> gehts nicht ab wengeberg nur runter bis nach EN????


Komme mit, ich zeig's dir!
Vorschlag: Wir machen oben auf dem Wengeberg deine Kette ab. Ich würde wetten, du schaffst es nicht bis zum Schwimmbad unten auf der L699.

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (7. Juli 2009)

@martin
Also ich bin wohl nicht dabei, da ich Sonntag wenn es die Hand zulässt mit den Trailjunkz fahren werde.
Bin dann ein andermal wieder dabei,


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @martin
> Also ich bin wohl nicht dabei, da ich Sonntag wenn es die Hand zulässt mit den Trailjunkz fahren werde.
> Bin dann ein andermal wieder dabei,



ja wollte ja die trailjunkiez ja auch anschreiben, oder haben sie schon eine tour geplannt????
habe die www nicht hier zu hand um zu schuen. 

viel. schließe ich mich denen mal an am WE mit seb. an


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Komme mit, ich zeig's dir!
> Vorschlag: Wir machen oben auf dem Wengeberg deine Kette ab. Ich würde wetten, du schaffst es nicht bis zum Schwimmbad unten auf der L699.
> 
> Kai



ich weiß, kenne dort die strecke, zumindest mit dem auto.


----------



## sonic3105 (7. Juli 2009)

@martin
Ja die haben für Sonntag Morgen ne Tour geplant.
www.Trailjunkz.de
Da werden Sie geholfen.


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

die sind ja fleisig mit den touren erstellen, schon die nächsten 2 wochen verplannt.  finde ich aber gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (7. Juli 2009)

ICh stehe definitiv auf Kriegsfuss mit Imbusschlüsseln .-(

Nun habe ich mir von Sascha einen mitgenommen, weil meiner weg war, nu is dieser auch schon wieder verschwunden und ich kann meinen Sattel nciht einstellen...ich bekomm dran nen Kotzreiz,.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich weiß, kenne dort die strecke, zumindest mit dem auto.


Dann wirst du ja wissen, dass es nach einer kurzen Abfahrt hinter'm Wengeberg noch 3x kurz rauf geht und dann auf der "Hauptabfahrt" auch noch 2 kurze Anstiege (in Burg und Peddenöde) warten. Ich freue mich schon darauf, dir auf unserer Runde oben auf dem Wengeberg die Kette abzunehmen und dich schieben zu sehen. Ach nee, geht ja nur bergab 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Dann wirst du ja wissen, dass es nach einer kurzen Abfahrt hinter'm Wengeberg noch 3x kurz rauf geht und dann auf der "Hauptabfahrt" auch noch 2 kurze Anstiege (in Burg und Peddenöde) warten. Ich freue mich schon darauf, dir auf unserer Runde oben auf dem Wengeberg die Kette abzunehmen und dich schieben zu sehen. Ach nee, geht ja nur bergab
> 
> Kai



ja aber ohne kette kann ich dann keinen schwung nehmen, für die kleinen anstiegt. mit kette wäre es ja kein problem den anstig zu meistern, indem man vorher auf über 60 km/h beschläunigt.  (just a joke)


----------



## sonic3105 (7. Juli 2009)

@kai
ja die von dir geplante Tour war auch sehr schön, freu mich schon drauf sie in den nächsten 25 jahren mal zu fahren


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

so, HEUTE 18 UHR an der ARAL-TANKE in EILPE, wer lust hat, bitte melden, oder einfach vorbeischauen. evtl. wird der robert-kolb weg erkundet. bei regen wird nicht gefahren, sonnst zerfällt mein würfel.


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> ja die von dir geplante Tour war auch sehr schön, freu mich schon drauf sie in den nächsten 25 jahren mal zu fahren



ja habe da auch was von mal gehört. lang lang ist es her.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja habe da auch was von mal gehört. lang lang ist es her.





sonic3105 schrieb:


> ja die von dir geplante Tour war auch sehr schön, freu mich schon drauf sie in den nächsten 25 jahren mal zu fahren


Aber aber aber die läuft doch nicht weg...
Werde erstmal richtig fit Sascha!
Die kommt schon noch, aber irgendwas ist ja immer 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juli 2009)

.....und wech!


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aber aber aber die läuft doch nicht weg...
> Werde erstmal richtig fit Sascha!
> Die kommt schon noch, aber irgendwas ist ja immer
> 
> Kai



hey, das ist dann unfair, ihr 2 top fit, und ich kann hinterher dümpeln 

obwohl, gestern hatte ich nen hohen 17er schnitt auf rel. vielen HM.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hey, das ist dann unfair, ihr 2 top fit, und ich kann hinterher dümpeln
> obwohl, gestern hatte ich nen hohen 17er schnitt auf rel. vielen HM.


Als ich die Runde gefahren bin wie geplant hatte ich einen 16er Schnitt. War allerdings einfach gefahren, ohne großen Druck.
Müssen wir mal schauen wann es klappt, jetzt scheint ja erstmal Regenzeit angesagt zu sein 
Können wir ja als Vorbereitung auf Hagen fahren. Bin ja auch angemeldet, muss nur noch bezahlen...

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

ja, das ist ne gute idee, so 1 oder 2 wochen vor hagen. evtl. können wir dann in der letzten woche mal die runde abfahren, die dann im rennen gefahren wird. (hoff auf aylienz spitzel   )


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja, das ist ne gute idee, so 1 oder 2 wochen vor hagen. evtl. können wir dann in der letzten woche mal die runde abfahren, die dann im rennen gefahren wird. (hoff auf aylienz spitzel   )


So spät? Ich würde die Runde in erster Linie als Körperlich bezeichnen. Ich habe die 2h schon gemerkt, also so körperlich. Aber darum sollte es dir ja auch gehen, wenn du in Hagen nicht baden gehen willst!
Ich muss die Runde vorher ansich nicht sehen. Ist vielleicht sogar besser wenn nicht. Na schauen wir mal, würde ich sagen.

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (7. Juli 2009)

@Kai
Fit bin ich wohl,
Aber denke du meinst wohl den Daumen.

Werde mal schauen wie der sich die Tage entwickelt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Kai
> Fit bin ich wohl,
> Aber denke du meinst wohl den Daumen.
> 
> Werde mal schauen wie der sich die Tage entwickelt.


Ich meinte schon fit, deinem Daumen geht es doch gut 
Nee, hast mich schon richtig verstanden!

Gruß Kai
P.S.: In der Nase bohrt man ja auch mit dem Zeigefinger


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

was ich für hagen nocht verstehe, wie sie 270 HM auf ca. 7km fahren wollen, bin schon etliche varianten abgefahren, aber da bin ich auf max. 200HM gekommen. da wo wir starten befinden wir uns auf 150 HM eilperberg hat meine ich 320HM und bis dahin sinds etwa 3km.


----------



## sonic3105 (7. Juli 2009)

Da hast du recht,
muss denn aufjedenfall schonen, tut teils echt noch richtig weh gerade mal ausversehen paar blöde bewegungen gemacht und ......

Naja denke aber das das normal ist weil der Gips ist ja gerade erst ab.


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> tut teils echt noch richtig weh gerade mal ausversehen paar blöde bewegungen gemacht und ......


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

ok, wetter wird spannend, aber ich denke das schlimmste geht nördlich an uns vorbei

http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/h.aspx?j=-3&srt=loop1stunde&regio=ess&c=1


----------



## seppel82 (7. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was ich für hagen nocht verstehe, wie sie 270 HM auf ca. 7km fahren wollen, bin schon etliche varianten abgefahren, aber da bin ich auf max. 200HM gekommen. da wo wir starten befinden wir uns auf 150 HM eilperberg hat meine ich 320HM und bis dahin sinds etwa 3km.


 
muss ja nicht unbedingt an einem stück nach oben gehen. evtl. nur bis zur hälfte, dann wieder runter und anschliessend bis ganz nach oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (7. Juli 2009)

p.s. es rehschnet


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

in eilpe ist es trocken, und kein tropfen. schau auf niederschlagsradar, es geht vorbei.


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> muss ja nicht unbedingt an einem stück nach oben gehen. evtl. nur bis zur hälfte, dann wieder runter und anschliessend bis ganz nach oben



ja, aber dann kommt man auf mehr als 7km und auch nicht auf über 250HM


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juli 2009)

So, staubtrocken durch die Runde gekommen.

Und da ich getz auch ersma fein mitte Auswertungen spielen möchte wie Sascha...hier meine


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

wir sind auch trocken von einer gemütlichen feierabendrunde gekommen, allerdings waren die trails nass, aber trotzdem hammer neue abfahrten gefunden. 
so daten

43,38 km auf 1025HM mit einem 16er schnitt und puls 136 im schnitt, ach ja topspeed 63,1 km/h 

Ach ja noch interessant, meine max. herzschlag *205*


----------



## seppel82 (7. Juli 2009)

52.25 km mit nem 16,5er schnitt. pack mal noch 10hm drauf

hab so ne grobe ahnung wo du auf den 205er puls gekommen bist. dahl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (7. Juli 2009)

ich glaube auch in dahl, habe versucht das zu machen, was dieser dr. tabatu angewendet hat, nur in einer etwas anderen form. 

das nächstemal fahren wir 2 runden, mal an einem wochenende, denn die trails und abfahren waren echt


----------



## seppel82 (7. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCeZzW54a2o"]YouTube - Santigold - L.E.S. Artistes (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juli 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> YouTube - Santigold - L.E.S. Artistes (Official Music Video)




Das ist sehr geil....da braucht ich gar nicht reinhören


----------



## apoptygma (7. Juli 2009)

Zur Nacht....weil ich grad irgendwie massiv das Gefühl habe, das es ne kurze wird *grml

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsp3_a-PMTw&feature=channel"]YouTube - Supermassive Black Hole - Muse[/ame]


----------



## sonic3105 (7. Juli 2009)

ich wünsche allen eine Gute NAcht, 
gerade aus dem kino Heim.

meine bremse ist leider nicht gekommen, sow erde ich morgen früh mein rad mit der alten Spazieren fahren.


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ich wünsche allen eine Gute NAcht,
> gerade aus dem kino Heim.
> 
> meine bremse ist leider nicht gekommen, sow erde ich morgen früh mein rad mit der alten Spazieren fahren.




Also wenn ich grad ausm Bürofenster schau....das ist kein Bikewetter :-(

http://www.meteoblue.com/index.php?id=246&L=1&did=135&zf_f=51253&zf_c=de&zf_sday=Wed

Und wenn Du fahren willst, fahr am bestern JETZT!


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Juli 2009)

morgen, 
in welchem film warst du????


----------



## sonic3105 (8. Juli 2009)

Ice Age 3 ....
War echt Witizg.

Guten Morgen zusammen, da ich Lieber ausgeschlafen habe und Freddy wohl alleine fahren wollte , mach ich mich entweder Später auf den weg oder ich Starte Morgen das erste mal.


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Juli 2009)

schade das du nicht mit uns gefahren bist, war ne echt geile runde.


----------



## sonic3105 (8. Juli 2009)

Joa, gestern hatte ich es nicht geschafft, musste noch ein Kollegen beim Bike Kauf Beraten und hab ja verzweifelt auf die Bremse gewartet. Hoffe Sie kommt Heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen!


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Hoffe Sie kommt Heute.





sonic3105 schrieb:


> Morgen das erste mal.


So so.
Euch dann mal eine schöne Zeit 

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (8. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> 
> So so.
> Euch dann mal eine schöne Zeit
> ...



wie schöne zeit, du hast gestern nicht den teller leer gegessen und der petrus hats allen übel genommen und straft uns heute mit dauerübelmistwetterregengimpscheisszeugsundsooooo


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> wie schöne zeit


Sascha kriegt doch, wenn ich das oben richtig verstanden habe, heute Damenbesuch und morgen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dein Hüftschwung sorgt außerdem eher für Dürre, wie der Renntag in Wetter eindrucksvoll gezeigt hat. Also los... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> heute Damenbesuch und morgen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....Herrenbesuch?????


----------



## sonic3105 (8. Juli 2009)

JAJA, TZTZTZTZTZ


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> JAJA, TZTZTZTZTZ



Ich düs nachher ma nach Klein zum Anprobieren und werde Dir dann berichten


----------



## sonic3105 (8. Juli 2009)

@wencke
Sag einfach bescheid.


----------



## sonic3105 (8. Juli 2009)

So nur für euch ein Klassiker 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6LZMHkfVJg"]YouTube - Juliane Werding - Conny Kramer (Disco 1973)[/ame]


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Juli 2009)

@sascha

vielleicht sehen wir uns sonntag auf der tour. bis jetzt sieht alles gut aus, so das ich glaube ich zeit habe. viel. kommt seb. auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (8. Juli 2009)

@martin
Joa wäre ja mal was, bring dir dann auch dein Sattel mit.


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Juli 2009)

was für ein sattel????


----------



## sonic3105 (8. Juli 2009)

Ein Westernsattel für dein Pferd was du Samstags immer reitest.
Nee natürlich einen für dein Fahrrad.

Achja nimm dir für Sonntag genug proviant und Trinken mit die Tour wird etwas länger.


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Juli 2009)

habe schon gelesen, tour um die 70 km, oder wird es diesmal nicht so heftig???


----------



## Mareskan (8. Juli 2009)

Unser Guide meinte heute was von um die 50-60km und ca. 1500hm. Die Tour ist aber ziemlich variabel was Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter angehen. Das Sahnhäubchen kommt fast zum Schluss, da kehren wir in die gemütlichste Kaffeestube des Sauerlandes ein. Hoffentlich regnet es nicht so dolle, am besten gar nicht!!

Grüße


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Juli 2009)

das hört sich doch mal gut an, hauptsache in der mittw der tour findet keine pause statt, denn dann kann man mich wegschmeißen 

bin ein eisdielenbiker, also wenns nicht regnet bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (8. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hPo3inGU3Y"]YouTube - Matt Hunter 2010 Enduro Helmet Cam[/ame]


----------



## sonic3105 (8. Juli 2009)

Nettes Video,
so ich bin dann auch wedier Zuhause in meinen Vier Wänden.


----------



## Acidman (8. Juli 2009)

Guten abend zusammen. 
Meld mich auch mal wieder.
Eminem entschuldige das ich an deiner letzten tour nicht erscheinen konnte
( hab den artztermin vergessen).
Bin dann alleine nochmal gefahren und zwar ne strecke auf die mich wencke gebracht hat. Von vorhalle zum tücking rauf.
Nach dieser ernüchternden erfahrung hab ich mir gesagt, bevor ich das nicht schaffe werd ich erst mal keine eurer touren gar zu ende fahren können. 
Was mich wundert ist wie ich es vorher vom hengsteysee hoch bis zur hohensyburg damals geschaft habe.
Fakt ist ich muss noch viel trainieren.
Ach und wenke, mit welchem gerät misst und erstellst dieses diagramm?
hab nähmlich immer noch kein radcompi.


----------



## apoptygma (8. Juli 2009)

Das is nen Garmin Edge 705.

Lass Dich nicht entmutigen, was die Kondition angeht. Wie gesagt, wenn das Wetter die Tage nen bissken besser ist, treffen wir uns mal einfach und wir fahren ganz geschmeidig in aller Seelenruhe nen paar Strecken in Deiner Ecke ab. Ohne Hast, ohne irgendwas, nenns Kaffeefahrt 
Denn der Tücking ist kein Hexenwerk, weder die Straßenstrecke noch die Strecken im Wald....manchmal geht man es einfach zu schnell an, atmet falsch, regt sich innerlich auf...was das atmen noch schwieriger macht  Oft klappt es gerade zu zweit einfacher, weil man ein wenig abgelekt ist von den Strapazen, denen man sich gerade so aussetzt 










Acidman schrieb:


> Guten abend zusammen.
> Meld mich auch mal wieder.
> Eminem entschuldige das ich an deiner letzten tour nicht erscheinen konnte
> ( hab den artztermin vergessen).
> ...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juli 2009)

@ Acidman
Mach dir doch mal keinen Kopp...
Urteile nicht über eine Tour an der du nicht teilgenommen hast. Man urteilt ja auch nciht über Menschen, die man nicht kennt.
Und schließe dich einfach mal einer unserer Touren (wie auch immer geartet) an!

Kai


----------



## shaun_baker (8. Juli 2009)

nabend @acidman also auch ich bin noch nicht solange dabei und kann auch mithalten bei den touren, ok die anderen sind so freundlich und warten auf mich  also keine angst und einfach spass haben am biken.


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Juli 2009)

@acidman, 

keine angst, die tour würde anders verlaufen, wenn du dabei gewesen wärest, die war schon teilweise pervers.  
es gab keinen km der flach gefahren wurde, entweder nur rauf oder runter. und dan wir alle uns hier in hagen auskennen, kann man jederzeit die tour so varienen, das einen die laune nicht vergeht. und wie schon shaun_baker sagte, es wird auf jeden unten oder oben am berg gewartet. denn wie du schon gemerkt hast, hat jeder hier seine vorlieben. 


@all

gehe DONNERSTAG ab 17-18 UHR wieder biken, vorausgesetzt das wetter ist gut (kein regen) start wäre dann wieder ARAL TANKE, ich denke mal seb. kommt auch mit, auch wenn do. sein lager tag ist. ansonsten......geheimtraining.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> geheimtraining.


Wieso denn das? 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wieso denn das?
> 
> Kai



ich will uwe schlagen  , oder zumindest seinen windschatten im rennen nutzen. 

man ich habe heute morgen schon nen clown gefrühstückt. 

ne im ernst, falls keine mitwill, drehe ich halt alleine eine runden, schön die trails mit mienem defektem hinterrad surfen.


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juli 2009)

Leichtes Krankheitsgefühl heute morgen nach dem Kopfweh gestern...Nase bisschen zu. Pump mich hier grad mit allerlei pflanzlichem Abwehrkrams voll. Denn das kann ich im Moment mal so oder so gar nicht gebrauchen....

Vielleicht isses aber auch nur der Wetterumschwung grad, denn die Pulswerte von vorgestern waren unauffällig, das da was im Anmarsch sein könnte.....

Abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

@martin
Hätte nen Satz Felgen liegen falls du denn haben möchtest.
Mavic117 mit Xt Naben. 

@Wencke
Dann mal Gute Besserung und vielleicht ist es ja doch nur der Umschwung wie du schon sagtest.


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Juli 2009)

preis, und was wiegen die???

mit kassette???


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

kein Plan, kommt auf die Kassete an. Ist ja jetzt ne Deore drauf.
Reifen vorne Nobby und hinten Ralph (abgefahren)
Preis ... hab ich noch nicht drüber nachgedacht.

Aber gewicht und reifen ist ja eh nicht entscheidend, du fährst ja eh nur Runter.


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> kein Plan, kommt auf die Kassete an. Ist ja jetzt ne Deore drauf.
> Reifen vorne Nobby und hinten Ralph (abgefahren)
> Preis ... hab ich noch nicht drüber nachgedacht.
> 
> Aber gewicht und reifen ist ja eh nicht entscheidend, du fährst ja eh nur Runter.




Die werden knapp 2 Kilo ohne Reifen und Kasette wiegen.


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

Jep ohne Reifen und Kassette hab ich was mit 1980 gramm im Kopf aber mit all dem weiss ich es halt nicht.

Falls jemand Intresse hat einfach mal melden.


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

So und nun einer der genialsten Lieder wie ich finde.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbkG6Za6w5s"]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - November Rain (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

Halloooo...

Da sich ja hier die gesamte Elite der Mountainbiker versammelt hat, frage ich hier mal nach:
Bike gesucht, Einsteiger-Hardtail, fÃ¼r gute Freundin 
Dieses Bike fÃ¼r 559â¬
Nehmen oder nicht?
Einsatzgebiet: Drops bis etwa 5m, Downhill bis S4/S5 laut Singletrailskala
Nee, kleiner SpaÃ, natÃ¼rlich erstmal nur maximal leichtes GelÃ¤nde!

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Danke!
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Juli 2009)

@kai

ist ok, wichtig ist obs der freundin gefällt. 

ne freundin von mir habe ich einen ähnlichen mal gekauft, absolut keine probleme, selbst bei längeren abfahrten. 
habe ihr damals ein corratec gekauft, weil sie den rahmen so schön fand. 

EDIT sagt, rahmen hat scheibenbremsaufnahmen, sollte sie dann wirklich auf den geschmack gekommen sein, mehr zu fahren, kann man es immernoch umbauen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

Danke Martin!

Die Felge sollte, wie bei Mavic üblich, bei einer x17-Felge 17mm breit sein. Heißt 2.1er Reifen, max. 2,25 würde ich sagen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (9. Juli 2009)

ach so, die hintere zahl gibt die felgenbreite an, gut zu wissen. und was bedeutet die erste zahlt, gibts da irgendwo ne info zu??  


EDIT: was ich an dem bike noch ändern würde, dann evtl. einen verstellbaren vorbau kaufen, denn die position mochten meine beiden mädels überhaupt nicht, habe dann denen einen 5 euro vorbau drangebastelt, und denn höher gestellt, damit sie aufrecht sitzten. lenker ist top, sollte schon breit sein, so fülhen sich die mädels, die nur gelegentlich fahren sicherer.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ach so, die hintere zahl gibt die felgenbreite an, gut zu wissen. und was bedeutet die erste zahlt, gibts da irgendwo ne info zu??


1. Das ist mein Smilie!
2. Ja, ich denke schon. Je höher die erste Zahl, desto besser/leichter ist die Felge, würde ich sagen. Zumindest ist meine xm317 schwerer als meine aktuelle xc717. Allerdings ist da auch noch ein anderer Buchstabe zwischen... Genau wissen tue ich es nicht, aber ich vermute es.

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

@kai
wie schaut es denn aus wieviel will die dame denn ausgeben??
So maximal dann kann man mal nach dem maximum Bike für das geld ausschau halten.
Im übrigen würde ich mich beeilen nen rad zu kaufen den die preise steigen Gerade 
nur so als tip am rande.


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Halloooo...
> 
> Da sich ja hier die gesamte Elite der Mountainbiker versammelt hat, frage ich hier mal nach:
> Bike gesucht, Einsteiger-Hardtail, fÃ¼r gute Freundin
> ...




Da es gestern ja schon in Konferenz mit ihr Thema war ;-)

Schau Dir bitte mal die OberrohrlÃ¤nge an, ich meine eben, das das Ghost Ã¤hnlich dem Stumpy sehr lang ist....nen 62er Lenker finde ich fÃ¼rn MÃ¤del zu breit, ich merke ja schon bei meinem 60er, das ich permanent nach innen greifen will.  In Harmonie zu allem wÃ¼rd ich da als erstes nen kÃ¼rzeren Vorbau und nen schmaleren Lenker dranmachen (was bei meinem Stumpy in Sachen Lenker getz auch die tage passiert, da kommt der WCS dran) Den recht getreckt mit breitem Lenker schaut zum einen seltsam aus und zum anderen halt ich es fÃ¼r nicht sehr komfortabel.

Wie gesagt, soll die Kurze ma mit Dir zu mir kommen und meine alle Probegurken .-)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

Ach so, in Sachen Vorbau hatte ich ja einen negativ montierten 120mm Vorbau gedacht. Soll ja schon ein Sport werden  Nee, aber über sowas kann man sich dann später immer noch Gedanken machen, würde ich sagen

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

@ Wencke
Bei der Oberrohrlänge bin ich überfragt. Habe auch keine Ahnung, was man da so nehmen/haben sollte. Ich hatte bei meinen bisherigen Bikekäufen meinen Bruder an meiner Seite... 
Ich würde allerdings sagen, dass ein langes Oberrohr grundsätzlich mal total toll ist und, auch wenn ich hier jetzt vielleicht geschlagen werde, mit kurzem Vorbau und gerader Sattelstütze in Ansätzen kompensiert werden kann.

@ Sascha
Ja, Danke für den Tipp mit der Beeilung.
Maximum ist ansich 500 und es geht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, vor alem ums Aussehen (heißt vor allem: Rahmenfarbe weiss).

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

Ich denke noch immer das Radon, Canyon und Bulls das beste Preis leistungs verhältniss haben und das es in den preis regionen völlig egal ist was da drauf steht.
den die Rahmen tun sich alle nicht viel, und ohne hin ist es für den Hobby bereich ind er preisklasse ziemlich egal.

In betracht kommt für mich also bei den versendern canyon--- Lieferzeit
Und da ich als Anfänger lieber im laden kaufen würde , Bulls--
etwas weniger Austattung fürs Geld Cube
oder Stevens die beide auch schöne damen Modelle haben.


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

Ausserdem würde ich nicht zwingend auf ein damen rad zurück greifen.
Die haben meist kaum Unterschiede.
und wenn sie auf nem herren Rad zurecht kommt definitiv die größere Auswahl


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ausserdem würde ich nicht zwingend auf ein damen rad zurück greifen.
> Die haben meist kaum Unterschiede.
> und wenn sie auf nem herren Rad zurecht kommt definitiv die größere Auswahl


Sehe ich ganz genauso!
Ansich ging es aber einfach um die Frage, ob ihr bei dem Ghost SE3000 bei einem Preis von 559 zuschlagen würdet oder nicht. Wie man es für sie dann passend macht bzw. wie es ihr dann passt, kann man ja immer noch sehen, würde ich sagen

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

Ich sag mal das rad ist schon Gut für das geld.

Aber werfe mal das Canyon ein
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=867


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber werfe mal das Canyon ein
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=867


Nee. Sie will dieses Jahr noch fahren, außerdem will ich sie nicht verlieren  Ich halte ein Canyon für zu gefährlich 
Nee, aber eine sofortige Lieferung wäre schon super, genauso ein Ansprechpartner vor Ort.

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

das ahst du bei Ghost ja auch nicht oder kennst du ein Händler der das Ghost stehen hat??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

dummes Zeug, sorry
Erst denken, dann posten!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> das ahst du bei Ghost ja auch nicht oder kennst du ein Händler der das Ghost stehen hat??


2. Versuch:
Ghost ist doch ein Händler-Bike, oder nicht? Nun ja, der Laden ist, wie ich gehört habe, in Schwäbisch Hall. Also kein direkter Ansprechpartner vor Ort, schon richtig. Allerdings geht man trotzdem nicht mit einem Versenderbike zur Reperatur in einen Laden 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

So dummes zeug ist das nicht.
Denn nur weil es ein Händler ist, heisst das nicht das alle Räder die Ghost führt Lieferbar und in der passenden Rahmen größe verfügbar sind.
deshalb die frage ob er das Ghost stehen hat.

mein Tipp zum Händler fahren oder am besten zu mehreren und Räder - bzw.preise und Austattung vergleichen gegebenenfalls draufstezen und ne kleine Runde drehen und dann ne entscheidung fällen .


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So dummes zeug ist das nicht.
> Denn nur weil es ein Händler ist, heisst das nicht das alle Räder die Ghost führt Lieferbar und in der passenden Rahmen größe verfügbar sind.
> deshalb die frage ob er das Ghost stehen hat.
> 
> mein Tipp zum Händler fahren oder am besten zu mehreren und Räder - bzw.preise und Austattung vergleichen gegebenenfalls draufstezen und ne kleine Runde drehen und dann ne entscheidung fällen .


Ich meinte meinen Post damit! Da habe ich deine Frage falsch verstanden und die Antwort dann weg gemacht, weil sie dummes Zeug war.

Wir waren in der Zwischenzeit bei Bulls. Ansich auch nicht schlecht, zumal sie 3 ZEG-Händler in näherer Umgebung hat. Es ist also weiterhin völlig offen, wie es ausgeht!

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für eure Hilfe bis hierhin 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

Also ich empfehle dann einfach mal eine Anfahrt in Menden 

Würde euch dann begleiten und mittlerweile gehöre ich da eh fast zum Inventar.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also ich empfehle dann einfach mal eine Anfahrt in Menden
> Würde euch dann begleiten und mittlerweile gehöre ich da eh fast zum Inventar.


Wem empfiehlst du das? Also wir (Bikesucherin und ich) werden hoffentlich irgendwann mal fahren, aber sicher nicht mit den trailjunkies in Menden! Wir werden erstmal so (mit Wencke) eine kleine Runde fahren und dann mal schauen wohin die Entwicklung geht. War ja bei mir damals auch nicht absehbar 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Allerdings geht man trotzdem nicht mit einem Versenderbike zur Reperatur in einen Laden
> 
> Kai


warum nicht, bei uns der radladen macht es gerne, schließlich verdient er an den reparaturen.


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wem empfiehlst du das? Also wir (Bikesucherin und ich) werden hoffentlich irgendwann mal fahren, aber sicher nicht mit den trailjunkies in Menden! Wir werden erstmal so (mit Wencke) eine kleine Runde fahren und dann mal schauen wohin die Entwicklung geht. War ja bei mir damals auch nicht absehbar
> 
> Kai



er meint sicherlich den bikeladen, wo sascha schon zum inventar gehört


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> warum nicht, bei uns der radladen macht es gerne, schließlich verdient er an den reparaturen.


Klein auch und sie machen es, wie ich gehört habe, nicht. Natürlich verdienen sie daran, aber sie verdienen auch am Verkauf. Und dieses Geschäft wollen sie sich wohl nicht kaputt machen lassen.
Ich kann euch aber sagen, dass die Entscheidung wohl gefallen ist:






Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

@ Kai,

Drahtesel (mein Kumpel Achim) in Schwelm ist Ghost Händler!!


----------



## Snooselchen (9. Juli 2009)

Hallöle Ihr Lieben 

Jetzt melde ich mich auch mal  
ich bin die Bikesucherin... Japp, das ist mein zukünftiges Bike *freu*

Danke für eure vielen Ratschläge 

Liebe Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Hallöle Ihr Lieben
> 
> Jetzt melde ich mich auch mal
> ich bin die Bikesucherin... Japp, das ist mein zukünftiges Bike *freu*
> ...



Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß!


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juli 2009)

So, mein Baby ist Duisburgfein (zumindest Lenkerseitig) 

Endlich den WCS getz drauf, Hörner dran, gleich 300g schwerer (ggf. besorg ich mir noch die WCS Hörner, mal sehen) 

Photos gleich in Galerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (9. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Klein auch und sie machen es, wie ich gehört habe, nicht. Natürlich verdienen sie daran, aber sie verdienen auch am Verkauf.
> 
> Kai



klein ist ne apotheke was bikes und so angeht. aber selbst da meine ich hätten sie kein problem ein canyon von sebastian zu reparieren. was ich traurig aber fand, als sebastian sagte was für ein bike er hat, nämlich ein canyon, frage der händler was das für eins ist, da er canyon nicht kennt. aber wenn ein händler keine versenderbikes repariert, geht es ihm wohl zu gut, wenn man einen mercedes kauft, kann man ohne probleme das auto bei bmw vw etc. reparieren lassen, die nehmen einen mit kusshand. schließlich werden die AWs so kalkuliert das sie damit ja noch verdienen. 


@steffi

glückwunsch zum bike, schickes teil. jetzt aber marsch marsch aufs bike 


so gehe gleich biken, heute wird es eine.....wie sagt man bei der tour de france "königsetappe mit 5 bergkathegorien der höchsten stuffe" 

edit meint: oder auch nicht  
http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/h.aspx?j=-3&srt=loop1stunde&regio=ess&c=1


----------



## Snooselchen (9. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @steffi
> glückwunsch zum bike, schickes teil. jetzt aber marsch marsch aufs bike




Vielen Dank  
Eigentlich wollte ich ja das ghost miss 5500 (ist mir aber zu teuer) aber dieses finde ich auch chick 

Werde mir das Bike schnellstmöglich bestellen. Freu mich schon 

liebe grüße aus beckum


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juli 2009)

Klein repariert (oder wartet), so wie ich weiss, sogar auch die Bikes nicht mehr, die nicht dort gekauft wurden.

Mein Fully bring ich daher nach Markgraf nach Schwerte, die kein Prob mkit Versender haben.

@Steffi:
Na dann Glückwunsch.....  Is nen schönes Teilchen...


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Juli 2009)

@steffi

hast aber ne lange anfahrt aus beckum mit dem fahrrad zu uns, aber wie ich kai kenne, fährt er morgens mit dem fahhrad nach beckum, dreht dort mit dir eine gemütliche runde, und kommt dann mit dem fahrrad wieder zurück. 

weißt du schon die lieferzeit????


----------



## Snooselchen (9. Juli 2009)

Ne, Kai würd das nicht machen  hab ihn schonmal gefragt, hat aber dankend abgelehnt 

leider kann ich es NOCH nicht bestellen  warte noch auf eine Zahlung 
aber naja, um so mehr wächst die vorfreude 
Werde euch sofort Bescheid geben wenn ich weiss wann es kommt  Die Lieferzeiten liegen bei 3-5 Tagen ...


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

Erstmal Herzlich Willkommen Steffi.
Gut dann ist die Auswahl wohl gefallen.
Ein schönes Rad und Gut ausgestattet für den Preis ist es allemal.

Mein Rad ist nun auch soweit. Gerade fertig geworden.

Eben mal ne kleine Runde drehen und schauen ob alles zu miener Zufriedenheit läuft.

Bis später mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

Cool Frischfleisch 
Wobei, so neu ist mir das Häschen ja nicht 
Glückwunsch zum Bike!
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass du morgen Post kriegst und das Bike dann bestellen kannst. Ich freue mich riesig auf unsere erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt und hoffe, dass es bald dazu kommen wird. Kilometer habe ich nämlich DRINGEND nötig... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Lauren (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Hier schreibt eine etwas frustrierte mountain bikerin deren bike in England ist und die gerade ihre Eltern besucht.

Es wurmt mich mächtig hier so ein super Gelände zu haben und nicht biken zu können. Ich habe bis jetzt erfolglos versucht einen Bikeverleih zu finden der offroad bikes verleiht.

Hat da vielleicht einer einen Geheimtipp?

By the way - wir wohnen in Wetter.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!

Nicola


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

So auch wieder Zuhause, gerade noch Trocken.
Bisher läuft das Bulls Super.Freilauf der Nabe ist genau das gegenteil von kai.Oder besser seiner NAbe.
man hört nix.
Daten 
20.93 Km /47:59 min /26.19 Kmh Schnitt / 162 Hf Schnitt / 147 Hm


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juli 2009)

Lauren schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> Hier schreibt eine etwas frustrierte mountain bikerin deren bike in England ist und die gerade ihre Eltern besucht.
> 
> ...



Nee, leider nicht :-( Sorry :-(


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> man hört nix.


Wie langweilig...
Ein bisschen Krawall gehört dazu, finde ich 
Freut mich aber, dass die Kiste läuft.

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Juli 2009)

genau, es gibt nichts über einen freilauf der eine klingel ersetzt. 

@sascha

merkt man den unterschied bei den neuen laufrädern????


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So auch wieder Zuhause, gerade noch Trocken.
> Bisher läuft das Bulls Super.Freilauf der Nabe ist genau das gegenteil von kai.Oder besser seiner NAbe.
> man hört nix.
> Daten
> 20.93 Km /47:59 min /26.19 Kmh Schnitt / 162 Hf Schnitt / 147 Hm



Du bist zu langsam


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

Ja ich bilde mir ein es zu merken.
genaures sage ich aber erst wenn ich mal wieder ne Ga Runde gedreht habe. 

jedenfalls ist mein Rad jetzt nen gutes Kilo leichter als Vorher.

@wencke
Ja ich weiss ich schäme mich auch ein bischen und trau mich garnicht mehr mit den echten Cracks mit zufahren


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @wencke
> Ja ich weiss ich schäme mich auch ein bischen und trau mich garnicht mehr mit den echten Cracks mit zufahren



Das solltest Du auch


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, mein Baby ist Duisburgfein (zumindest Lenkerseitig)
> 
> Endlich den WCS getz drauf, Hörner dran, gleich 300g schwerer (ggf. besorg ich mir noch die WCS Hörner, mal sehen)
> 
> Photos gleich in Galerie.



Hat der Lenker noch die Original Breite?
Ich hab meinen noch auf beiden Seiten ca. 1,5cm gekürtzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (9. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hat der Lenker noch die Original Breite?
> Ich hab meinen noch auf beiden Seiten ca. 1,5cm gekürtzt.




Ja, der is noch 58. Ich hatte auch schonmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt,, als ich den noch auf dem Fully hatte, den auf 56 kurz zu machen. Der Speci war 60 und ich habe schnell gemerkt, das ich instinktiv immer mehr mittig gegriffen habe. Daher getz der Tausch...bleibt aber ne Option, den ggf. noch zu kürzen.

P.S.
Ja, die short WCS sind in der Spur.


----------



## seppel82 (9. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich halte ein Canyon für zu gefährlich
> 
> Gruß Kai


 
an dieser stelle fühle ich mich genötigt meine marke zu verteidigen.
lieferprobleme hamse ja. aber die bikes halten was aus !!
wenn ich überlege was ich mit meinem alles fahre....


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

Uhi hatte gerade auch nach nem Vorbau und nem lenker egschaut und dann rein intresse halber mal geschaut wie breit meiner ist. wenn der zum Vorjahr kein unterschied hat dann hat der 660 mm .
Wenn ich mir da nen Wcs mit 580mm dran amch kann ich bestimmt nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Uhi hatte gerade auch nach nem Vorbau und nem lenker egschaut und dann rein intresse halber mal geschaut wie breit meiner ist. wenn der zum Vorjahr kein unterschied hat dann hat der 660 mm .
> Wenn ich mir da nen Wcs mit 580mm dran amch kann ich bestimmt nicht mehr fahren.



Gut Du hast ja auch nen Rizer, da ergibt sich die Länge ja schon aus der Form . Ich mochte die Rizer von Anfang an nicht (am Bulls damals hatte ich ja auch einen), nen Flat fährt sich halt etwas anders.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, der is noch 58. Ich hatte auch schonmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt,, als ich den noch auf dem Fully hatte, den auf 56 kurz zu machen. Der Speci war 60 und ich habe schnell gemerkt, das ich instinktiv immer mehr mittig gegriffen habe. Daher getz der Tausch...bleibt aber ne Option, den ggf. noch zu kürzen.
> 
> P.S.
> Ja, die short WCS sind in der Spur.



Falls du mal den Lenker kurzen möchtes dann sag bescheid ich hab einen Rohrschneider.


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Falls du mal den Lenker kurzen möchtes dann sag bescheid ich hab einen Rohrschneider.



Mach ich, danke 

Seufz, der weisse Vorbau mit dem weissen wcs.......

Ich sollte das Internet abstellen oder so ;-)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mach ich, danke
> 
> Seufz, der weisse Vorbau mit dem weissen wcs.......
> 
> Ich sollte das Internet abstellen oder so ;-)



Genau die kommen als nächstes an Radel!
Ich seh du hast Geschmack.


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

Tja wencke da hab ich dich auf ne Idee gebracht..... 
Und ich bin weider Schuld wenn die Dame sich nuhn in Unkosten Stürzt.
denke werde demnächst einfach mal nen Flat probieren.


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Genau die kommen als nächstes an Radel!
> Ich seh du hast Geschmack.




Buhuhuhuhuhuhuuuuu und ich habe grad mich von dem Gedanken an den weissen Vorbau und den weissen Lenker...... *seufz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (9. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Tja wencke da hab ich dich auf ne Idee gebracht.....
> Und ich bin weider Schuld wenn die Dame sich nuhn in Unkosten Stürzt.
> denke werde demnächst einfach mal nen Flat probieren.



Du hast die Idee nur wieder aus den Untiefen meiner Shopping- und Ästhetik-Grube raufgeholt 

Hab ja auch noch Geburtstag *lach

Ich geh besser getz Baden, bevor ich doch noch meine Visa....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Buhuhuhuhuhuhuuuuu und ich habe grad mich von dem Gedanken an den weissen Vorbau und den weissen Lenker...... *seufz



Past so schön zur weißen Gabel


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

Ich hab gerade Überlegt nen Weissen Vorbau mit nem Schwarz glänzenden Lenker zu Montieren.


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Past so schön zur weißen Gabel






Ich sinnier da getz unter der Dusche drüber weiter...und wenn Sascha vielleicht morgen nach Actionsports fahren sollte........

Auch wenn meine Sid schwarz is ;-)


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

ich glaube nicht das ich fahre, werde wohl wenn bestellen. Morgen  ne Ga Runde drehen, da schaffe ich das zeitlich nicht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mir auch gerne ein neues Teil zulegen, habe da auch etwas in Aussicht, aber die Chancen sind derzeit gering, sag ich mal. Eine neue Gabel geht wohl vor! 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht es am Samstag mit einer gemütlichen Runde aus hat jemand interesse.
Ja Sacha wirklich gemütlich!!!
Samstag soll das Wetter ja nicht ganz so beschi.... werden.


----------



## nope 75 (9. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Past so schön zur weißen Gabel



Hallo @ all,
Apropros Weiß, ich habe mir noch den passenden Sattel zur Gabel geholt. Was dann noch mal 150g - gebracht hat.






[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wie sieht es am Samstag mit einer gemütlichen Runde aus hat jemand interesse.
> Ja Sacha wirklich gemütlich!!!
> Samstag soll das Wetter ja nicht ganz so beschi.... werden.


*meld*!!!
Wann? Wo? Wie lange etwa? Was hast du vor (Untergrund,...)?

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Juli 2009)

was schweb dir denn so vor uwe???
bist du noch mit plastik unterwegs???


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juli 2009)

Hi Ralf...

is das der Toupe oder der Phenom??


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

Also ich könnte dir anbieten am Sonntag ne Tour mit uns Zufahren,
geht in Balver Wald und gestartet wird in menden.
Länge ca 50-60 Km und ca 1500 Hm.

Samstag dann wohl ne GA Runde. Flach und Strasse da wäre ich eventuell dabei.


----------



## Snooselchen (9. Juli 2009)

Hey, würd ja mitkommen, aber hab mein bike noch nicht *lach*


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also ich könnte dir anbieten am Sonntag ne Tour mit uns Zufahren,
> geht in Balver Wald und gestartet wird in menden.
> Länge ca 50-60 Km und ca 1500 Hm.
> 
> Samstag dann wohl ne GA Runde. Flach und Strasse da wäre ich eventuell dabei.



die fahren dort bei jedem wetter, nicht war???


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

ich denke bei ein paar tröpfchen wird das wohl Stattfinden aber wenn es aus eimern schüttet fährt da denke ich auch keiner. Zumindest Klinke ich mich dann aus.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

Ist mir gerade so in den Sinn gekommen mal in Ruhe ein wenig am Samstag rumzugurken.
Ohne Hast und Eile.
Bin ja noch nicht so richtig wieder hergestellt.
Halt ein alter Mann
Die Wahl des Radels entscheidet sich nach den Mitfahrern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nope 75 (9. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hi Ralf...
> 
> is das der Toupe oder der Phenom??



Phenom


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Hey, würd ja mitkommen, aber hab mein bike noch nicht *lach*


Bald musst du dir eine neue Ausrede einfallen lassen 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

@ Kai,

wie weit ist das bis Beckum?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> @ Kai,
> wie weit ist das bis Beckum?


Knapp 90km!

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juli 2009)

nope 75 schrieb:


> Phenom


----------



## Snooselchen (9. Juli 2009)

@ kai

ich werde schon welche finden 
 bis jetzt hat es auch geklappt


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

@kai und Uwe
 das wäre 180 Km hin und Zurück
Hmm machbar oder findet ihr nicht??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai und Uwe
> das wäre 180 Km hin und Zurück
> Hmm machbar oder findet ihr nicht??


Öööööhhhmmm, ja, ich denke schon. Zumindest theoretisch. Wird ja im Mittelteil flach 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Snooselchen (9. Juli 2009)

ich würde ja auch sehr gerne mit euch fahren 

aaaah, ärgerlich, hab gar kein rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> ich würde ja auch sehr gerne mit euch fahren


Wieso glaube ich dir das gerade nicht? 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Knapp 90km!
> 
> Kai



Eine Strecke?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Eine Strecke?


Natürlich!

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Natürlich!
> 
> Kai



Geht doch.
Mal hinfahr und ne kleine Runde mit der netten Dame drehn.
Danach wieder zurück.
Sollte doch zu machen sein.


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

Natürlich alles ganz gemütlich......


----------



## shaun_baker (9. Juli 2009)

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> Hier schreibt eine etwas frustrierte mountain bikerin deren bike in England ist und die gerade ihre Eltern besucht.
> 
> ...


 
schau mal unter http://www.kanuteam-ruhr.de/page9.html steht auf anfrage mtb´s ist in hattingen essen und bochum. hört sich blöd an wegen dem kanu aber die bieten gemischte touren an paddeln und pedale. nen versuch ist es doch mal wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Natürlich alles ganz gemütlich......



Versprochen Indianer Ehrenwort!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Geht doch.
> Mal hinfahr und ne kleine Runde mit der netten Dame drehn.
> Danach wieder zurück.
> Sollte doch zu machen sein.


Also für dich sollte das kein Problem sein, zumindest für dich! Du musst aber bedenken, dass die 86km-Strecke lt. Google Maps die kürzeste Distanz ist und man mit dem Rad sicherlich hier und da noch einen kleinen Schlenker machen muss. Dazu dann die Runde bei ihr... Mir tut jetzt schon alles weh 
Mal schauen was sie von dem Vorhaben hält 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also für dich sollte das kein Problem sein, zumindest für dich! Du musst aber bedenken, dass die 86km-Strecke lt. Google Maps die kürzeste Distanz ist und man mit dem Rad sicherlich hier und da noch einen kleinen Schlenker machen muss. Dazu dann die Runde bei ihr... Mir tut jetzt schon alles weh
> Mal schauen was sie von dem Vorhaben hält
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ich hab das gerade mal in den TOM TOM eingegeben sind 80km Radroute!


----------



## apoptygma (9. Juli 2009)

Ich bin dem weissen Vorbau und dem Lenker nochmal zuvorgekommen, indem ichn mir grad ne neue Elite bei ebay geschossen habe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich hab das gerade mal in den TOM TOM eingegeben sind 80km Radroute!


Klingt ja richtig human! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

Es gibt auch eine weisse WCS Sattelstütze.
Hab nur noch keinen Dealer dafür gefunden!


----------



## schuh074 (9. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Halloooo...
> 
> Da sich ja hier die gesamte Elite der Mountainbiker versammelt hat, frage ich hier mal nach:
> Bike gesucht, Einsteiger-Hardtail, für gute Freundin
> ...




Hallo,


guck mal hier
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a12151/zr-team-50-fs-2009.html

vlt ist das was,ich habe selber gute erfahrung mit radon gemacht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

schuh074 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> guck mal hier
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a12151/zr-team-50-fs-2009.html
> vlt ist das was,ich habe selber gute erfahrung mit radon gemacht.


Die Suche hat sich erledigt, Danke!

Kai


----------



## Mareskan (9. Juli 2009)

> die fahren dort bei jedem wetter, nicht war???



...Die ... stehen auf dem Markt und verkaufen Kartoffeln 

Ne im Ernst, wenn es Backsteine regnet fahren wir nicht. Man kann für Sonntag noch nichts konkretes sagen, aber bei Nieselregen oder wenn es leicht regnet fahren wir. 

Es wird eine interessante Tour und wir freuen uns wenn ihr uns begleitet.

Grüße
Freddy

09.07
Strecke: 46,01km
Fahrzeit: 1:57´45std
Durchschnitt: 23,43km/h
Höhenmeter: 347hm


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Juli 2009)

mareskan schrieb:


> ...die ... Stehen auf dem markt und verkaufen kartoffeln
> 
> Ne im ernst, wenn es backsteine regnet fahren wir nicht. Man kann für sonntag noch nichts konkretes sagen, aber bei nieselregen oder wenn es leicht regnet fahren wir.
> 
> ...




danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> ...Die ... stehen auf dem Markt und verkaufen Kartoffeln
> 
> Ne im Ernst, wenn es Backsteine regnet fahren wir nicht. Man kann für Sonntag noch nichts konkretes sagen, aber bei Nieselregen oder wenn es leicht regnet fahren wir.
> 
> ...




Heute
45,79km
1:51:35
24,69km/h
500hm
AV Puls 127



Projekt 2009
Stand 09.07
4745,92km
47702hm
Ziel 10.000km


----------



## Snooselchen (9. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Heute
> 45,79km
> 1:51:35
> 24,69km/h
> ...




Hey,

dir ist es bewusst, das Du die Strecke 2 mal fahren wirst wenn ihr nach Beckum fahren möchtet?


----------



## Mareskan (9. Juli 2009)

> Projekt 2009
> Stand 09.07
> 4745,92km
> 47702hm
> Ziel 10.000km



Alter Vatter .. knapp 50k Höhenmeter ... das ist schon ne Nummer *respektzoll* Ich hab von Januar bis März kaum Berge erklommen. Das Wetter war einfach zu schlecht.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> dir ist es bewusst, das Du die Strecke 2 mal fahren wirst wenn ihr nach Beckum fahren möchtet?



Ja danm bin ich ja unter 4 Stunden mit niedriger HF da.
Wenn Kai Gas gibt kann ich im Windschatten fahren und mich ausruhen
Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen das kann schon gehn muss nur das Wetter mitspielen.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Alter Vatter .. knapp 50k Höhenmeter ... das ist schon ne Nummer *respektzoll* Ich hab von Januar bis März kaum Berge erklommen. Das Wetter war einfach zu schlecht.



Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter!
Januar 7897hm
Februar 6348hm
März 7247hm
und so weit weg von mir wohnst du ja auch nicht


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Juli 2009)

seit mitte april:

750km mit 14820HMmit einem 15er schnitt


----------



## Mareskan (9. Juli 2009)

@ Uwe, ich kann in der Zeit nur morgens fahren (10:00 - 19:00 Arbeitszeit) und da kachel ich um 7:00 in völliger Dunkelheit keine Berge hoch 

Grüße


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> seit mitte april:
> 
> 750km mit 14820HM



Das muss man erst mal nach machen Hut ab

Aber du musss auch mal schnell hoch nicht nur runter


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> @ Uwe, ich kann in der Zeit nur morgens fahren (10:00 - 19:00 Arbeitszeit) und da kachel ich um 7:00 in völliger Dunkelheit keine Berge hoch
> 
> Grüße



Ich fahr auch morgens um 6:00 ins Büro und im dunklen zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand Morgen frei??

Wollte Morgen ne GA Runde drehen


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Morgen frei??
> 
> Wollte Morgen ne GA Runde drehen



So wie es aus sieht kannst du morgen ne Runde schwimmen
Ansonsten hab ich morgen frei und meine Frau muss mittags arbeiten
Kitesurfing währe morgen auch eine möglichkeit.


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

Lol, ich werd Morgen mal früh aufstehen und dann mal schauen wie es ausschaut.
Eventuell hab ich ja Glück

So und jetzt erstmal Beine epillieren, ich hoffe ihr leidet für mich mit


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Lol, ich werd Morgen mal früh aufstehen und dann mal schauen wie es ausschaut.
> Eventuell hab ich ja Glück
> 
> So und jetzt erstmal Beine epillieren, ich hoffe ihr leidet für mich mit



Da ich für die Firma Wilkinson die Klingen stanze kommt epillieren für mich nicht in frgage.
Man gewöhnt sich an alles.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ja danm bin ich ja unter 4 Stunden mit niedriger HF da.
> Wenn Kai Gas gibt kann ich im Windschatten fahren und mich ausruhen
> Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen das kann schon gehn muss nur das Wetter mitspielen.


Ob wir das in 4Stunden schaffen will ich nicht weiter kommentieren aber wer wem Windschatten gibt sollte klar sein, denke ich.
Das Wetter muss auf jeden Fall mitspielen!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ob wir das in 4Stunden schaffen will ich nicht weiter kommentieren aber wer wem Windschatten gibt sollte klar sein, denke ich.
> Das Wetter muss auf jeden Fall mitspielen!
> 
> Gruß Kai



Genau! Da ich ja so klein bin lohn sich das nicht das ich vorfahre also bist du dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

Also ich sags mal so das erste mal war ne Qual das zweite mal ging deutlich besser und die nachgewachsenen Haare gehen schon recht gut. nur das erste mal ist schon echt Heavy.

Selbst wenn ich die Klingen umsonst bekommen würde hätte ich das problem mit hautreizung.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also ich sags mal so das erste mal war ne Qual das zweite mal ging deutlich besser und die nachgewachsenen Haare gehen schon recht gut. nur das erste mal ist schon echt Heavy.
> 
> Selbst wenn ich die Klingen umsonst bekommen würde hätte ich das problem mit hautreizung.



Gewöhnungssache glaub mir!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Genau! Da ich ja so klein bin lohn sich das nicht das ich vorfahre also bist du dran.


Dann musst du dich beim Fahren halt mal groß machen! "Bauch" rein, Brust raus oder wie war das? 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Dann musst du dich beim Fahren halt mal groß machen! "Bauch" rein, Brust raus oder wie war das?
> 
> Kai



Der ist gut da fällt mir nichts mehr ein!


----------



## sonic3105 (9. Juli 2009)

So, für heute ist genug. Ich lege mich ins Bett. Falls wer jemanden weiß der Laufräder oder ne Bremse braucht oder halt beides einfach mal melden.


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine weisse WCS Sattelstütze.
> Hab nur noch keinen Dealer dafür gefunden!




Jo, ich weiss, nur habe ich bis dato schon mehr als ein Mal über die grauseligen Sattelklemmungen klagen hören, bei allen WCS Stützen.....sonst hätte ich die schwarze wohl längst am Fully gehabt ;-)


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juli 2009)

Aber wo wir schomma bei Jahreswerten sind:

25685 HM bei 1975 km

(ohne Rolle selbstverständlich, mit Rolle simma bei knapp 2600)

Die Tageswerte nun wie folgt.....gleich ins Büro, dem Regen zusehen und ne Runde schämen, das ich es diese Woche erst ein Mal wirklich aufs Rad geschafft habe und vornehmen, das ich zumindest heute ins Studio fahre


----------



## mistermoo (10. Juli 2009)

morgäään, das wetter ist doof, ich will nicht arbeiten und mein schädel brummt nur so vor sich her

juhuuu, der tag kann kommen, mal sehen wen ich heute wieder glücklich machen kann

mich.....


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> mal sehen wen ich heute wieder glücklich machen kann
> 
> mich.....



Na mich nicht *haha

Aber da fällt mir grad ein.....ich muss ma eben ne SMS ablaichen. 

Mein Kopf brummt auch....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Jo, ich weiss, nur habe ich bis dato schon mehr als ein Mal über die grauseligen Sattelklemmungen klagen hören, bei allen WCS Stützen.....sonst hätte ich die schwarze wohl längst am Fully gehabt ;-)



Ich hab ja die WCS Stütze ins schwarz und die Klemmung ist OK!
Ansonstan bin ich mit dem ganzen WCS Zeugs recht zufrieden.

Ach ja guten morgen erst mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (10. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen an alle,
so jetzt frühstücken und dann hoffen das ich trocken bleibe.
Ein paar Kilometer würd ich mir ganz gern in die beine Schrauben.
Also laut Niederschlagsradar bleibt es bei uns die nächsten 2-3 Stunde einigermassen trocken, hoffe einfach mal das das so stimmt.

Aber Jens hat das Prinzip verstanden... Wenn ich alles so mache wie ich es will ist wenigstens einer Glücklich .... 

@Wencke , 
ab jetzt bist du mein Karpfen


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke ,
> ab jetzt bist du mein Karpfen



Wenn nicht Deiner ganz allein, wessen dann mein Schatz?


----------



## sonic3105 (10. Juli 2009)

Eh upss hab ich was verpasst??
Wencke hast du Hormon Schwankungen oder was möchtest du haben??
Ich kriege Angst


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Eh upss hab ich was verpasst??
> Wencke hast du Hormon Schwankungen oder was möchtest du haben??
> Ich kriege Angst



Das hat man nu davon, wenn man mal nett zu Kerlen is 

Wat ich will....hm....so konkret grad? Schicke neue Radschuhe....und vernünftiges Wetter.

Alles andere gehört hier nicht hin


----------



## Snooselchen (10. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Kann man doch noch sagen, oder 
Mir ist gerade mal richtig kalt  und das im Sommer 
Und einige wollten heute fahren? Hut ab 

Ganz Liebe Grüße aus dem 90km entfernten Beckum


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Kann man doch noch sagen, oder
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Snooselchen (10. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> you make my day!!!!!!!!  jetzt gehts mir wieder gut.




 das freut mich für dich 
Ich habe die steuererklärung auch letzte Woche gemacht. Die meinten zu mir, es gäbe ne Frist (30.5.09)... Hab aber ne Verlängerung bis zum 30.9. bekommmen *froi* Naja, jetzt ist sie ja fertig *schweiss abwisch*

Dann mal viel Spaß mit dem dummen Papierkram


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juli 2009)

ach die fristen sind nur für leute die was nachzahlen müssen  , dann wollen die amter das die steuererklärung schnell gemacht werden soll, bei mir Steuerklasse 1 gibts kohle wieder, dann sind sie froh das ich die noch nicht gemacht habe 

ist das dein hase, oder nur ein symbolfoto????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Was mir zum Wetter einfällt? Nicht viel, vielleicht noch :kotz:
Ich bin auch gleich wieder raus, wollte eigentlich nur meine E-Mails nachgucken, erwartete ich doch Informationen zwecks spektakulärer Neuanschaffung.  Ich habe da aber weiterhin so meine Zweifel...

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Jahreswerte:
4.719km in 218:21h; Gesamtzeit Sport (inkl. Laufen und Hometrainer; 247:10h)
Wochenwerte: 28,44km in 56:45min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snooselchen (10. Juli 2009)

Nix da... ich bekomme auch Geld wieder  war ja persönlich da und die haben es mir sofort ausgrechnet  deswegen warte ich jetzt jeden Tag auf meinen Brief   damit ich das nagelneue GHOST SE 3000 bestellen kann *ich sehe stündlich wie die vorfreude wächst*  aber heute war leider auch kein Brief da 

Ja, das ist mein kleiner Zwerg, aber sie nimmt das zwerg nicht ganz so ernst  habe 2 widder, voll süß


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juli 2009)

Wenn Martin Hasen sieht, kommt direkt der alte Rammler in ihm hervor!


Snooselchen schrieb:


> habe 2 widder, voll süß


Dein Wassermann ist aber auch nicht zu verachten, denke ich 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn Martin Hasen sieht, kommt direkt der alte Rammler in ihm hervor!
> 
> Dein Wassermann ist aber auch nicht zu verachten, denke ich
> 
> Kai




Um es mit den Worten von Jenz zu sagen...."Widder sind die geilsten" (und wenn er wüsste, wie recht er damit eigentlich hat )

Wassermänner......na Kai, Du kennst mein Problem mit einem gewissen nicht näher benannten Wassermann 

Ich mach getz Feierabend....bei dem Wetter ruft echt die Couch ;-)


----------



## sonic3105 (10. Juli 2009)

Na toll , Uwe hat recht behalten ich bin pitsch nass stehe zwischen alten und Iserlohn  und hab noch ein paar Kilometer vor mir. Aber das macht garnichts . Bis Später .


----------



## Snooselchen (10. Juli 2009)

oh mein gott, ich bin auch ein Widder, aber bekanntlich sind sie ganz lieb 

ja, hmm, genau, Wassermänner, was soll man dazu sagen? 
Aber Kai, du bist auch ganz große Klasse 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Aber Kai, du bist auch ganz große Klasse



Kai​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juli 2009)

meine kanninchen --->siehe studivz

sternzeichen zwilling 

@sascha


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @sascha


Im September in Hagen wird er dir schon den Spiegel vorhalten 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Im September in Hagen wird er dir schon den Spiegel vorhalten
> 
> Kai



laß dich überraschen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> laß dich überraschen.


Ich bin gespannt, ja!
Du fährst in Nordenau? Also nicht in Hagen, ja?

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juli 2009)

dum die dum, 

ne beides.(maybe) will ja das material und die konkurenz abchecken.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> dum die dum,
> 
> ne beides.(maybe) will ja das material und die konkurenz abchecken.


Jetzt heißt es schon "maybe"...
Meine Frage ging eher in die Richtung, dass du dir nach der Schmach von Nordenau sicher nicht noch ein Rennen antun wirst und eher dann Bike in die Bucht setzt als in Hagen noch mal an den Start zu gehen.
Aber ich soll mich ja überraschen lassen...
Material und Konkurrenz hast du doch in Sundern und Wetter gesehen... 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juli 2009)

abwarten kai, 
wer im vorraus rechnet muss 2x rechnen.


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt es schon "maybe"..
> 
> Kai



das bezog sich auf nordenau


----------



## seppel82 (10. Juli 2009)

bin auch wassermann 
sollte mich heute eigentlich in meinem element fühlen 
werds mal drauf ankommen lassen und richtung talsperre zuckeln. schwimmflügel hab ich schon eingepackt...


----------



## sonic3105 (10. Juli 2009)

So ich glaub nach der Tour bin ich auch Wassermann, Rad ist schon neu gefettet und geölt. Klamotten hängen zum trocknen und ich bin dann mal auf dem Weg in die Wanne.
@Martin 
Lach du nur, aber so schlimm war es nicht, wenn man einmal Nass ist ....
Daten
Hfq Schnitt 134
22.57 Km/h Schnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (10. Juli 2009)

Ich muss dann doch nochmal große Duettkunst in den Raum werfen.

Mainstream-Duette kann jeder 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icrNkmf9uyQ"]YouTube - Another Way to Die[/ame]

Sehr geile Kombi!


----------



## sonic3105 (10. Juli 2009)

Ach das wieder das Lied wo er eigentlich nur Stört


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ach das wieder das Lied wo er eigentlich nur Stört



Ich find, gerade er gibt dieser R&B Schnalle den richtigen Rahmen


----------



## belphegore (10. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich find, gerade er gibt dieser R&B Schnalle den richtigen Rahmen



Wenn ich mich mal da reinhängen darf: 
* Er* hat aber IMHO auch schon "bessere Musik" gemacht. Siehe erste zwei, drei Alben von The White Stripes und die Single Makers of High Grade Suites von den Uphlosterers...




sonic3105 schrieb:


> 22.57 Km/h Schnitt



BTW:
Fahrt ihr MTB oder heizt ihr?


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juli 2009)

belphegore schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich mal da reinhängen darf:
> * Er* hat aber IMHO auch schon "bessere Musik" gemacht. Siehe erste zwei, drei Alben von The White Stripes und die Single Makers of High Grade Suites von den Uphlosterers...



Na Du kannst das Duett von Jack da getz nicht in den direkten Ringkampf mit den alten Alben der Stripes schicken, dahingehend hast Du sicherlich Recht .-)


----------



## sonic3105 (10. Juli 2009)

@belphegore
Wo liegt jetzt der Unterschied zwischen Heizen und Mtb??

Nee mal im Ernst, das ne Frage die immer auf die gruppe bzw darauf ankommt was man gearde will, auf Touren wird eher gemächlich gefahren und sich der gruppe angepasst.
Aso keine Sorge es wird immer die geschwindigkeit gefahren die angebracht ist.


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juli 2009)

@belphegore

Du warst doch glaube ich auch son Höhenmeterfresser und Schönwetterfahrer oder?


----------



## belphegore (10. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na Du kannst das Duett von Jack da getz nicht in den direkten Ringkampf mit den alten Alben der Stripes schicken, dahingehend hast Du sicherlich Recht .-)



Doch muß man einfach, weil leider zuviele Künstler/Bands nach einer bestimmten Zeit leider immer in den Pop/Mainstream abgleiten  und viele Leute leider gar nicht wissen, was sie mal gemacht haben / womit sie mal angefangen hatten.
Siehe auch z.B. Nick Cave / The Birthday Party, oder der zu einem Möchtegern-Punker abgerutschte Billy Idol, siehe Generation X...
Aber schluß damit, hat nichts mehr mit MTB zu tun.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juli 2009)

belphegore schrieb:


> Aber schluß damit, hat nichts mehr mit MTB zu tun.


Na und? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belphegore (10. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @belphegore
> 
> Du warst doch glaube ich auch son Höhenmeterfresser und Schönwetterfahrer oder?



Auf erstes bestehe ich, bei zweitem würde ich Trockenfahrer sagen.
Ich kann mich da noch an einem Sonntag am Hengsteysee erinnern, da sind mir auch so zwei Heizer entgegen gekommen, einer davon warst Du


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juli 2009)

belphegore schrieb:


> Doch muß man einfach, weil leider zuviele Künstler/Bands nach einer bestimmten Zeit leider immer in den Pop/Mainstream abgleiten  und viele Leute leider gar nicht wissen, was sie mal gemacht haben / womit sie mal angefangen hatten.
> Siehe auch z.B. Nick Cave / The Birthday Party, oder der zu einem Möchtegern-Punker abgerutschte Billy Idol, siehe Generation X...
> Aber schluß damit, hat nichts mehr mit MTB zu tun.




Gut, aber dem White getz den Vorwurf zu machen, einen Filmsoundtrack zu machen, der eher "seinem" Stil als dem der Keys näher kommt. Bei allem anderen geb ich Dir recht. War grad komischerweise auch noch nen Gesprächsthema (hier gehts nicht immer nur ums biken )

Ein, für mich, gutes Beispiel ist hierbei Apoptygma Berzerk, die mit den letzten beiden Alben (ganz speziell mit Unicorn) ne mainstreammässige Oberschei...... ablieferten. Rocket Science danach ging getz so grade eben noch.

Daher hast Du, was das angeht, sehr recht.


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juli 2009)

belphegore schrieb:


> BTW:
> Fahrt ihr MTB oder heizt ihr?



eigentlich würden hier viele rennrad fahren, doch MTB´s sind cooler. *duckundwech*


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juli 2009)

belphegore schrieb:


> Auf erstes bestehe ich, bei zweitem würde ich Trockenfahrer sagen.
> Ich kann mich da noch an einem Sonntag am Hengsteysee erinnern, da sind mir auch so zwei Heizer entgegen gekommen, einer davon warst Du



Ummen Hengsteysee heiz ich nur wenn ichn Ausdauer fahre. Und warum hast nicht angehalten??? 

Zu zweit???

Hm....das wird wohl dann Sascha (sonic) gewesen sein.


Das nächste ma bremste ma und sachst "ey" oder so ;-)


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juli 2009)

belphegore schrieb:


> Auf erstes bestehe ich,




Aber doch wohl ordentlich rauf und nicht nur pussymässig runner oder? 

Entschuldige, ich habe Deine Profile grad erblickt......Respekt , auch ne Bergaufsau


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> eigentlich würden hier viele rennrad fahren, doch MTB´s sind cooler. *duckundwech*


Oh schade, bist schon weg, sonst hätte ich jetzt was dazu gesagt...

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belphegore (10. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ummen Hengsteysee heiz ich nur wenn ichn Ausdauer fahre. Und warum hast nicht angehalten???
> 
> Zu zweit???
> 
> ...



Ihr wart zu schnell 
und ich war bestimmt auch mit mindestens 20 unterwegs...



apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber doch wohl ordentlich rauf ...?



Na klar. Aber manchmal muß man auch wieder runter um wieder rauf zu fahren.
Hier zählen nur die bergauf gefahrenen Höhenmeter


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juli 2009)

belphegore schrieb:


> Na klar. Aber manchmal *muß* man auch wieder runter um wieder rauf zu fahren.



Du bist "mein" Mann , ich muss leider auch immer runter, um wieder rauf fahren zu dürfen


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Oh schade, bist schon weg, sonst hätte ich jetzt was dazu gesagt...
> 
> Kai



im forum geht nichts verloren. 


@all

gehe morgen um 11 uhr biken, jem. lust drauf. ca. 40-50km mit ca. 1000-1300HM BERG RAUF  die man aber schön sahnig die trails runterheizen darf.


----------



## sonic3105 (10. Juli 2009)

Naja so schnell waren wir am Hengsteysee aber nicht, denn dann war das Garantiert die Kemnader Runde.

@Martin, Ist schon Komisch das man ein Mtb auch auf der Strasse bewegen kann.
Cooler??
Naja ich würde sagen vielseitiger, denn ein Rennrad fährt nicht im Wald.

Ich denke nicht das sich hier irgendwer vor irgendwem Rechtfertigen muss wann er wo fährt.
jeder fährt SO und vorallem WO es ihm Spass macht.
Mehr werde ich zu dem Thema nicht sagen

Ich hab eventuell lust aber im Wald ist mir zu schmutzig, und warte auch noch auf Uwe ..... wüsste nämlich gern was er Morgen so vor hat


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich ...warte auch noch auf Uwe ..... wüsste nämlich gern was er Morgen so vor hat


Ich auch! Mal schauen was er so auftischen kann.

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Naja so schnell waren wir am Hengsteysee aber nicht, denn dann war das Garantiert die Kemnader Runde.



Müsste Belphegore sagen, wann das war 

Gut, aber hin zur Kemnade war unser Schnitt noch wesentlich höher als später in Hattingen rauf nach Witten 

Wald is für mich getz vor Duisburg auch eher "no go" außer mit Fully, weil eben Sommerschlappen auf Stumpy....ich guck ma, das ich ggf, morgen es nochmal Richtung Kemnade wage, allerdings nich die 90er Runde, sondern eher ne 60er GA2 Tour.


----------



## belphegore (10. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> gehe morgen um 11 uhr biken, jem. lust drauf. ca. 40-50km mit ca. 1000-1300HM BERG RAUF  die man aber schön sahnig die trails runterheizen darf.



1000-1300 hm hört sich gut an Aber ich befürchte, auch wenn es morgen mal trocken bleiben sollte, wird man das eine oder andere mal im Schlamm stecken bleiben.



apoptygma schrieb:


> Müsste Belphegore sagen, wann das war


Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube das war entweder am 21.6. oder 14.6. Iss ja schon so lange her...


----------



## sonic3105 (10. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt ich entscheide das Später bzw Morgen was ich fahre. ist ja dann auch Stark Wetter abhängig.


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juli 2009)

das glaube ich auch, aber ich will raus, also, wenn jem. bock hat, EILPE ARAL Tanke in Hagen, tour ist meist sehr traillastig.


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juli 2009)

So, ich veabschiede mich ins Studio zum Rundern und Muckis machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (10. Juli 2009)

belphegore schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube das war entweder am 21.6. oder 14.6. Iss ja schon so lange her...



Das war dann der 21. und unsere 90 km Kemnade Tour ,-). Denn am 14. war ich allein unterwegs...

Wie gesagt, dat nächste mal.....schreien ;-)


----------



## belphegore (10. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @belphegore
> Wo liegt jetzt der Unterschied zwischen Heizen und Mtb??



Bei *mir*:
Heizen
Möglichst viel km in kurzer Zeit zurücklegen.
MTB
Möglichst viel hm, egal in welcher Zeit, zurücklegen
Wobei Trails und die oder andere Abfahrt nicht fehlen darf/fehlen dürfen. 



apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, dat nächste mal.....schreien ;-)



Werd versuchen daran zu denken


----------



## sonic3105 (10. Juli 2009)

@belphegore
naja möglichst schnell ne srecke auf zeit zufahren mache ich nur im rennen, denn alles andere was Tour und Training angeht fährt man nicht mit maximum.

Aber verstehe schon was du meinst.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich auch! Mal schauen was er so auftischen kann.
> 
> Gruß Kai



So meine Damen und Herren wann möchten wir denn morgen los.
Strecke kann ich z.B. Ennepetal Beyenburg Schwelm anbieten.
Aber auch Gevelsberg Albringhausen 11 Schweiz.
Und aller art von Wegen vom DH bis UH und Singeltrails sind auch dabei.
Ihr müsst mir nur sagen was ihr haben möchtet ist alles möglich.


----------



## mistermoo (10. Juli 2009)

ich brauch mal wieder ne party, stelle mich gerade auf ne etwas längere nacht nächste woche ein, ab nach belgien in einen der besten clubs europas, klein alt und beats nach meinem geschmack 200 bpm aufwärts

nix für die ganzen mädels hier, ausser wencki die kennt dat noch.....

einstimmung quasi so in etwa  das beste war eh 1990 parkzicht rotterdammmmmmm [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkBWBBfVMZY"]YouTube - parkzicht - white line[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21ybvPuUH5I"]YouTube - EARLY RAVE MIX 2[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0MQrDj0q2M"]YouTube - Early Hardcore: DJ Dano @ EQ2 Germany, November 1994[/ame]



als nix für euch....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> So meine Damen und Herren wann möchten wir denn morgen los.
> Strecke kann ich z.B. Ennepetal Beyenburg Schwelm anbieten.
> Aber auch Gevelsberg Albringhausen 11 Schweiz.
> Und aller art von Wegen vom DH bis UH und Singeltrails sind auch dabei.
> Ihr müsst mir nur sagen was ihr haben möchtet ist alles möglich.


Also von mir aus können wir morgen direkt nach dem Aufstehen los 
Ich habe morgen nichts nennenswertes sonst auf dem Programm und würde einen Treffpunkt gegen Mittag vorschlagen (12Uhr/13Uhr?).
In Anbetracht der äußerst miesen Wetterlage der letzten Tage würde ich eine Asphaltrunde bevorzugen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also von mir aus können wir morgen direkt nach dem Aufstehen los
> Ich habe morgen nichts nennenswertes sonst auf dem Programm und würde einen Treffpunkt gegen Mittag vorschlagen (12Uhr/13Uhr?).
> In Anbetracht der äußerst miesen Wetterlage der letzten Tage würde ich eine Asphaltrunde bevorzugen.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Gegen Mittag ist schon mal nicht schlecht so gegen 11:30 -12:00uhr
Wir konnen eine Kombi an Asphalt und Waldautobahn machen.
Ennepetal Beyenburg Wuppertalsperre Wipperfürth Radevormwald Ennepetalsperre.
@ Sascha was ist mit dir kommst du mit?


----------



## apoptygma (10. Juli 2009)

So, zurück vom Ersatzsport 

Halbe Stunde rudern, halbe Stunde laufen/walken im Wechsel, Bauch, Rücken, Waden, Arme.....

Ich finde auch, ihr Jungs macht mal ne Jungen-Runde und das Mädchen schläft eh ersma aus und schaut dann, das es nache Kemnade kommt 

Hoffe, die Sattelstütze kommt bald, die Hörnchen sollten morgen einschlagen *freu


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, zurück vom Ersatzsport
> 
> Halbe Stunde rudern, halbe Stunde laufen/walken im Wechsel, Bauch, Rücken, Waden, Arme.....
> 
> ...



Komm mal ruhig mit wird schon ganz nett werden.
Bin auch ganz lieb und noch nicht richtig wieder hergestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Gegen Mittag ist schon mal nicht schlecht so gegen 11:30 -12:00uhr
> Wir konnen eine Kombi an Asphalt und Waldautobahn machen.
> Ennepetal Beyenburg Wuppertalsperre Wipperfürth Radevormwald Ennepetalsperre.


Solange ich nach der Tour nicht aussehe wie nach dem Schlammcatchen sollte das in Ordnung sein. Allerdings befürchte ich genau das  Aber das macht das Mountainbiken ja erst so richtig schön :kotz:
Jetzt geht es eigentlich nur noch um den Treffpunkt.
Sollte ich mich doch anders entscheiden, werde ich das so früh wie möglich hier reinschrieben.
Auf eine Gewalttour würde ich gerne verzichten morgen, weil ich mich nicht komplett abschießen will!

Bis morgen!
Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Solange ich nach der Tour nicht aussehe wie nach dem Schlammcatchen sollte das in Ordnung sein. Allerdings befürchte ich genau das  Aber das macht das Mountainbiken ja erst so richtig schön :kotz:
> Jetzt geht es eigentlich nur noch um den Treffpunkt.
> Sollte ich mich doch anders entscheiden, werde ich das so früh wie möglich hier reinschrieben.
> Auf eine Gewalttour würde ich gerne verzichten morgen, weil ich mich nicht komplett abschießen will!
> ...



Wir können uns wieder am Supermarkt treffen.
Gewalttour geht eh nicht! So ein Leistenbruch ist nicht zu unterschätzen.
Wenn ich es zu doll angehe gefährde ich die Rennen im August und September was ich nicht möchte!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juli 2009)

Das hört sich gut an!
Dass so ein Leistenbruch nicht zu unterschätzen ist, glaube ich dir gerne. Ich habe das allerdings nicht umsonst gesagt 

Wir sehen uns morgen, wenn es wettertechnisch so kommt wie vorhergesagt!

Gruß Kai


Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wir können uns wieder am Supermarkt treffen.
> Gewalttour geht eh nicht! So ein Leistenbruch ist nicht zu unterschätzen.
> Wenn ich es zu doll angehe gefährde ich die Rennen im August und September was ich nicht möchte!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Juli 2009)

Jut
und was ist mit dem Rest!
Kneifen gilt nicht.


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juli 2009)

hi, 
sage dir erst morgen bescheid, habe mich schon mit nem aylien um 11 uhr verabredet, warte noch auf die verbindliche zusage. 

aber wenn ihr hier die uhrzeit und den treffpunkt reinschreibt, dann kann ich ja ggf. nachkommen, was es hier mit der aylien dame nichts wird. 

ach ja, wünsche, bergauf asphalt, runter trails


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hi,
> sage dir erst morgen bescheid, habe mich schon mit nem aylien um 11 uhr verabredet, warte noch auf die verbindliche zusage.
> 
> aber wenn ihr hier die uhrzeit und den treffpunkt reinschreibt, dann kann ich ja ggf. nachkommen, was es hier mit der aylien dame nichts wird.
> ...



Wir wollten uns so zwischen 11:30 - 12:00uhr treffen.
Schaffst du das bis dahin nach Ennepetal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juli 2009)

klar, habe brauche ab eilpe bis fa. fuchs etwa 21 min. 

bin immer punktlich, also max. 5 min. warten. aber ich schaue morgen früh hier noch rein.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Juli 2009)

Dann sag ich mal bis morgen früh!
Gut nacht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> klar, habe brauche ab eilpe bis fa. fuchs etwa 21 min.


Du kommst mit dem Auto? 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Du kommst mit dem Auto?
> 
> Kai



quatsch, mit dem bike, habe doch gesagt das ich geheimtraining mache.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> quatsch, mit dem bike, habe doch gesagt das ich geheimtraining mache.


Ich brauche schon allein zum Hagener Hbf 30min- reine Fahrzeit! Bin ich froh für das 3h-Rennen gemeldet zu haben!

Kai


----------



## Mareskan (11. Juli 2009)

Echt unglaublich!!!!!

04.06.09, 00:39

Eines Tages fragt ein Sohn seinen Vater:
"Papa, läufst du mit mir einen Marathon?"
Der Vater antwortet "ja" und sie laufen zusammen ihren ersten Marathon.

Ein anderes mal fragt der Sohn seinen Vater wieder: "Papa, läufst du mit mir noch einen Marathon" und der Vater antwortet wieder "ja, mein Sohn".

Eines Tages fragt der Sohn seinen Vater: "Papa, willst du einen Ironman mit mir zusammen bestreiten?" (4 km schwimmen, 180 km rad fahren, 42 km laufen) und der Vater antwortet mit ja...

und jetzt das Video 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJMbk9dtpdY"]YouTube - My Redeemer Lives - Team Hoyt[/ame]

alles ist möglich................wenn man will !!!!!!!!

Lieber Sven ich hoffe du bist mir nicht böse das ich deinen Blog kopiert habe,aber ich finde es sollten viel mehr Menschen sehen!!!


----------



## apoptygma (11. Juli 2009)

So, ich mach mich ma raus. Allerdings nicht zur Kemnade, den da brauen sich hinter Witten um Bochum herum wohl Schauer zusammen. Da bleibe ich besser bei meiner "normalen" GA Runde wie gehabt, ggf. bis Bommern und über die 236? zurück, mal sehen.


----------



## sonic3105 (11. Juli 2009)

@Uwe
Also ich fall für heute aus, wollte gleich nochmal eben weg und werde es bis dahin nicht schaffen.
Aber beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei, Versprochen.

Denke werde meine Runde heute heimatnah ausrichten weil auf regen hab ich heut nicht so große Lust.


@Freddy
Zu dem Video fehlen mir die Worte    RESPEKT


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Also ich bin wach und frage mich ansich nur noch wann es losgehen kann.
-> Wann kann es losgehen?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Also ich bin wach und frage mich ansich nur noch wann es losgehen kann.
> -> Wann kann es losgehen?
> ...



Moin zusammen,

Hallo Martin was ist mit dir heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (11. Juli 2009)

ich fahre hier in eilpe rum, möchte ab 13 uhr F1 schauen. evtl. schlissen sich ein paar aylienz an. euch viel spaß.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. Juli 2009)

OK!

Kai wann sollen wir los!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich fahre hier in eilpe rum, möchte ab 13 uhr F1 schauen. evtl. schlissen sich ein paar aylienz an. euch viel spaß.









Mir wäre 12Uhr ansich lieber.

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mir wäre 12Uhr ansich lieber.
> 
> Kai



OK um 12 bei ABC (Ennepetal) an der Ecke!


----------



## schuh074 (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

ich habe da ein problem für euch......

war am Freitag vormittag im Gelände und mußte feststellen bzw habe gemerkt das meine hayes stroke ryde doch sehr schnell am ende sein kann(vlt auch nur gefühlt),wie kann bzw lohnt es sich überhaupt diese brems zu tunen? evtl andere beläge (noch original) oder größere scheiben (180/160 derzeit) oder gar solche Scheiben http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Bremsen/Bremsscheiben/Alligator-Wind-Cutter-Bremsscheiben-6-Loch::16180.html ?


Wäre für tricks und tipps dankbar!


----------



## apoptygma (11. Juli 2009)

So, bin auch wieder von meiner fixeren GA Runde zurück. Kurz noch nen Schauer abgeholt .....

48,69 km, 2:15, 21,6er Schnitt, 145er Puls, 243 HM


----------



## eminem7905 (11. Juli 2009)

auch back, 
beschissenes fahren im wald, alles nass und so, kein wetter für mich 

so habe ich mich dann mühsam gequalt, und dabei sind
25,2 km mit 590HM 17,4km/h mit einem 135 Puls. 

@schuh, 

wie groß sind denn deine scheiben, oft ist es bei scheibenbremsen das problem, das man neu bremsen lernen muss, also bergab, nicht auf dauerschleifen, sonern kurze bremsmanöver. ansonsten, bringen andere beläge schon was, allerdings sind sie dann nicht so haltbar.


----------



## sonic3105 (11. Juli 2009)

@Schuh
Soweit ich weiss ist deine Bremse für den CC Einsatz bestimmt, versuchen kannst du es natürlich mit anderen Belägen oder ner größeren Scheibe. Denk die Alligator sind dann eher richtung Leichtbau, genau sagen kann ich es dir aber nicht.Glaube aber nicht das du damit mehr Bremskraft bekommen wirst.

Was ist den Primär dein problem?? Wird die Bremse Heiss oder fehlt es dir allgemein an Bremsleistung??

@All
Ich bin dann mal von meiner Einkauf Runde zurück und daraus ist geworden
eine neue Bibshort, die neue Bike und was nicht fehlen durfte Aufwärmöl.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin auch von einer sehr schönen Runde mit dem Uwe zurück. Hat Spaß gemacht und irgendwie habe ich sogar den Vollwaschgang zwiaschendurch überlebt...  
Also ich fand die Runde die Ruhr entlang super und sogar Uwe fand sie nicht allzu langweilig, wie er hinterher sagte 
82,22km in 3:10h (25,9km/h).
Also ich fand es trotz zwischenzeitigem Regen super 
Immer wieder gerne!

Gruß Kai
P.S.. Nächstes Mal auch bitte flach bis zum Ende, Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (11. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So ist recht...
> 
> Wenn Du schon mittlerweile der lahmarschigste vom Schnitt her bist und zudem ja eh eher nen Rennrad haben müsstest (was Deinen Schnitt auch nicht viel besser macht) sollste wenigstens geil aussehen


----------



## apoptygma (11. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> 82,22km in 3:10h (25,9km/h).





Bevor ICH mir DAS antu, meine Lieben, kauf ich mir eher ne neue Hose und epilier mir die Beine , dann schau ich zumindest schnell aus


----------



## sonic3105 (11. Juli 2009)

@wencke
Da ich zur Zeit merke das ich die Geschwindigkeit der anderen hier eh nie fahren werde kommt für mich der Spruch wie beim vergleich Krafttraining und Bodybuilding gerade recht.
 Ich trainiere nämlich nur auf Optik.
Weil wie du schon bemerkt hast fahre ich solangsam das ich wenigstens eins machen muss und das ist Gut aussehen.

Werd ja bei meiner Geschwindigkeit länger gesehen als die anderen.


----------



## apoptygma (11. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @wencke
> Da ich zur Zeit merke das ich die Geschwindigkeit der anderen hier eh nie fahren werde kommt für mich der Spruch wie beim vergleich Krafttraining und Bodybuilding gerade recht.
> Ich trainiere nämlich nur auf Optik.
> Weil wie du schon bemerkt hast fahre ich solangsam das ich wenigstens eins machen muss und das ist Gut aussehen.




Und das gelang Dir bis dato ja auch immer sehr gut


----------



## sonic3105 (11. Juli 2009)

Irgendwas muss man ja können


----------



## apoptygma (11. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Irgendwas muss man ja können




*tröst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Bevor ICH mir DAS antu, meine Lieben, kauf ich mir eher ne neue Hose und epilier mir die Beine , dann schau ich zumindest schnell aus


Was denn? 
Also ich fand die Runde heute super und vom letzten Anstieg Hasperbach rauf mal abgesehen eigentlich auch nicht zu schnell 
Als der Herr Uwe unten unten am Kettelbach auf einmal nach links zeigte, wurde mir noch mal kurz schlecht, aber sonst fand ich es einfach nur super!  Was ich von nass werden halte, ist ja denke ich allgemein bekannt, aber davon mal abgesehen... 
Gut, auch der erste Anstieg musste nicht in dieser Geschwindigkeit sein (hab ja auch direkt gemeckert  ), aber davon mal abgesehen könnte ich mir jederzeit eine Wiederholung vorstellen und bitte richtig gehend darum!

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (11. Juli 2009)

Joa wie gesagt  ein anderes mal bin ich gern dabei


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich bin auch von einer sehr schönen Runde mit dem Uwe zurück. Hat Spaß gemacht und irgendwie habe ich sogar den Vollwaschgang zwiaschendurch überlebt...
> Also ich fand die Runde die Ruhr entlang super und sogar Uwe fand sie nicht allzu langweilig, wie er hinterher sagte
> 82,22km in 3:10h (25,9km/h).
> ...



Also mein lieber viel mehr war auch bei mir nicht drin (Geschwindigkeit)
allerdings hab ich die 100 km noch voll gemacht

Daten 100,4 km
4:09:30 h
24,14 km/h
650 hm
Puls AV 138 max 185 P/min

So und weil es so schön war auch direkt ein Tisch beim Pizzamann heute Abend bestellt.


----------



## sonic3105 (11. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yey3JWKMlcE&feature=related"]YouTube - Gigi D'Agostino -  I 'll fly with you - L'amour Toujours[/ame]


----------



## sonic3105 (11. Juli 2009)

Und wie uwe schon sagt weil es so Schön wahr bzw sich gerade draussen die Sonne scheint werde ich mich auch mal aufs rad bewegen um meine runde heute hoffentlich trocken rum zubekommen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Allso mein lieber viel mehr war auch bei mir nicht drin (Geschwindigkeit)


! 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Spätestens wenn er wieder beide Beine zum Fahren gebrauchen kann sieht das anders aus, machen wir uns doch mal nix vor


----------



## schuh074 (11. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Schuh
> Soweit ich weiss ist deine Bremse für den CC Einsatz bestimmt, versuchen kannst du es natürlich mit anderen Belägen oder ner größeren Scheibe. Denk die Alligator sind dann eher richtung Leichtbau, genau sagen kann ich es dir aber nicht.Glaube aber nicht das du damit mehr Bremskraft bekommen wirst.
> 
> Was ist den Primär dein problem?? Wird die Bremse Heiss oder fehlt es dir allgemein an Bremsleistung??
> ...



@ sonic
Also ich denke das mein problem bzw wenn es eins ist das ich supjektiv das gefühl hatte ,das ein bißchen mehr bremskraft durchaus hätte gebrauchen können. also ne größere scheibe ,nur vorne (jetzt 180 mm ) oder auch hinten(160 er).
@eminem
Andere beläge ist ne idee ,aber welcher hersteller taugt was?


----------



## sonic3105 (11. Juli 2009)

So aufgrund der doch sich bessernden wetterlage habe ich dann auch nochmal eine R8nde gewagt, leider nicht ganz trocken.
Aber fleissig war ich allemal, bin zwar nicht so schnell aber dafür hatte ich Style. LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
23,91 Km/h
138 Hfq Schnitt


----------



## seppel82 (11. Juli 2009)

sooo auch wieder da. 
nach über einem jahr mal wieder ne runde mit nem kumpel gedreht. leider war er nur auf nem trekkingrad unterwegs und ich hab mich seinem tempo angepasst.... 
haben trotz allem noch unsere 80km runtergestrampelt


----------



## seppel82 (11. Juli 2009)

@schuh: mit koolstops kannst du nie was verkehrt machen. solltest du zu grösseren scheiben tendieren, nimm auf jeden fall gelochte. die laufen nicht so schnell heiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (11. Juli 2009)

@seppel
 die Hayes haben so schon gelochte Scheiben ;-)

@Schuh
Die Kollstop die gerade erwähnt wurden haben nen ganz guten Ruf.
da ich selber gerade erst meine Bremse gewechselt habe könnte ich dir ne Julie vonn 2008 anbieten mit gelochten scheiben.
Ob die wiederum soviel oder Überhaupt besser ist als deine kann ich leider nicht sagen. 
Mein Tip kauf dir was gescheites, meine neue bremst uneingebremst schon besser als meine alte.


----------



## schuh074 (11. Juli 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> @schuh: mit koolstops kannst du nie was verkehrt machen. solltest du zu grösseren scheiben tendieren, nimm auf jeden fall gelochte. die laufen nicht so schnell heiss...



OK ,hast du vlt auch nen fav. dealer ?
kaufen und montieren kann ich dann selber
ich hoffe auch fahren?

Wie wärs denn mal mittwoch abend mit ner kleinen runde an der talsperre und so?


----------



## sonic3105 (11. Juli 2009)

@Schuh
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m257/k610/kool-stop.html?od=&ft=1

Bitte sehr.


----------



## sonic3105 (11. Juli 2009)

@Sebastian
Sag mal bist du Morgen eigentlich nun dabei??

Und wer hat noch Lust mitzukommen??


----------



## schuh074 (11. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Schuh
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m257/k610/kool-stop.html?od=&ft=1
> 
> Bitte sehr.





ok ,den kenn,ich glaube da habe ich mein bike gekauft
Danke


----------



## apoptygma (11. Juli 2009)

Ha.....getz gehts *freu

Und meine WCS auch dran, nu muss ich mich nur noch damit abfinden, das die ja leider nicht bündig mit der Verschraubung der Griffe abschließen und das getz irgendwie bräsig ausschaut und die Griffe dafür nochma nen cm nach Innen mussten (getz kann ich mir das absägen des Lenkers auch sparen )


----------



## 4mate (11. Juli 2009)

@schuh074:
 Die 2008er Stroker wird in 2 Versionen angeboten, der Ryde für den
 Crosscountry Einsatz und der Trail mit größerem Kolben für den All Mountain Bereich.

Von Kool Stop gibt es für die Stroker keine Beläge, von Swiss Stop diese. Kool/Swiss - Stop sind auf dem gleichen Level.

aber:
- hast du die Beläge richtig eingebremst?
- Lebendgewicht über 80kg?!


----------



## eminem7905 (11. Juli 2009)

da waren wohl alle sehr fleißig heute, so, @sascha, ich glaube seb. fährt morgen ab 11.30 ab denkmal mit den aylienz (strecke ausspionieren  ) 
wir sind 5, aber machen nur eine kleine runde, bzw. ICH mache morgen eine kleine runde, da morgen um 14 uhr formel 1 läuft, und das möchte ich mir gerne ansehen, ob die anderen 4 weiterfahren 

@schuh, können gerne machen, an welche uhrzeit hast du denn gedacht???
so zw. 17-18 am startgarten, soweit ich weiß macht sebastian mittwoch auch eher feierabend, evtl. schliessen sich noch ein paar andere leute an.


----------



## sonic3105 (11. Juli 2009)

Okay das es die beläge für die Bremse nicht gibt hab ich garnicht beachtet.


@Martin,
wiueso wusste ich das Bloss... Das Formel eins läuft wusstest du schon seit Mindestens 14 Tagen.
Für mich nicht mehr als ne Ausrede machen nicht nur labbern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> 14 uhr formel 1


Denkst ja an den September, ne? Um 6Uhr ist es hell, wieso also nur eine kleine Runde?

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (11. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Martin,
> wiueso wusste ich das Bloss... Das Formel eins läuft wusstest du schon seit Mindestens 14 Tagen.
> Für mich nicht mehr als ne Ausrede machen nicht nur labbern.



schaue eigentlich recht regelmäßig F1, allerdings ist morgen in der eifel regen angesagt, und das erhöht die spannung. und morgen ist für eine anfahrt mit dem auto zu den traijunkz zu bääähhhh. 

@kai
das ist menthales training, schnell sein beginnt im kopf  

und um 6 uhr ist die einzige tour die ich mache, mal kurz aufs klo. 


edit, da mir eure höhenprofile sehr gut gefallen, habe ich mal meine alten profile aus 2007 ausgegraben, muss sagen da war ist recht schnell 30 km mit 1100HM und einem 19er schnitt. kaum zu glauben


----------



## sonic3105 (11. Juli 2009)

@martin
Jojo,
musst du ja wissen. Wirst auf jedenfall großes Kino verpassen.
Ich überlege auch mit dem Auto anzureisen, dann wären es morgen aber gute 110 KM mit ca 2000Hm.
Weiss nicht ob ich das nach Drei Tagen Rad noch schaffe.
Aber warte erstmal das Wetter Morgen ab .
Ein Vorteil hätte das ja ich müsste mir nach der Tour das Auto nicht einsauen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> das ist menthales training, schnell sein beginnt im kopf
> und um 6 uhr ist die einzige tour die ich mache, mal kurz aufs klo.


Stimmt,   aber ärgerlich, wenn es in den Beinen dann aufhört...

Wie sagt man so schön: Leichtbau beginnt beim morgendlichen Gang auf die Toilette. Aber mit Leichtbau hast du es ja auch nicht so...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (11. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Stimmt,   aber ärgerlich, wenn es in den Beinen dann aufhört...
> 
> Wie sagt man so schön: Leichtbau beginnt beim morgendlichen Gang auf die Toilette. Aber mit Leichtbau hast du es ja auch nicht so...
> 
> Kai






Im Kopf hat es gerade noch Sinn gemacht.....oder so!


----------



## sonic3105 (11. Juli 2009)

Das ist wie mit dem Schwanz nur weil man glaubt das man 20 Cm hat ist das noch lange nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (11. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit dem Schwanz nur weil man glaubt das man 20 Cm hat ist das noch lange nicht so.



Wobei es immer auf den Betrachtungswinkel ankommt


----------



## sonic3105 (11. Juli 2009)

Also meinst du es könnten dann von unten betrachtet ...........LOOOOOOOOOOOL

So das gehört hier nicht hin.

Obwohl Niveau sieht von unten betrachtet auch aus wie Arroganz.


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
so ich bin dann mal aus dem bett gefallen,
und weiss nicht was ich machen soll reise ich mit dem Rad an oder fahre ich mit dem Auto, so wie ich mein Glück kenne regnet es dann ab Mittag Bindfäden, ist zumindest angesagt.
Hmm mal schauen ne Stunde hab ich ja noch zum Überlegen.


----------



## Mareskan (12. Juli 2009)

moin Sascha, reise mit dem Auto an. Nicht das es verschenkte Kilometer sind, aber man weiss ja im Moment nicht wie es um 10;00 aussieht. Wenn es am nieseln sein sollte weiss ich im Moment nicht, wer alles zum Rathaus kommt. Die meisten sind nicht wasserscheu, aber wenn unser Guide fehlt müss mer umdisponieren.

Bis gleich


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

Ah okay, denke das macht Sinn, vorallem da ich die letzten Drei tage schon gefahren bin.
Bis später dann


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

Moin *grml

Kopfweh....


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

Und wenn ich mir das Wetter so ansehe wird das mit meiner anvisierten Bergetappe Asphalt auch nix :-(

Dann wirds wohl Walken im Studio und nen bissken Kraft, sobald der Schädel inne Reihe is.....


----------



## schuh074 (12. Juli 2009)

4mate schrieb:


> @schuh074:
> Die 2008er Stroker wird in 2 Versionen angeboten, der Ryde für den
> Crosscountry Einsatz und der Trail mit größerem Kolben für den All Mountain Bereich.
> 
> ...



OPs,welche ich habe kann ich nicht sagen bzw erkennen?!
richtig eingebremst ,ich denke schon ,also habe jetzt das bike seit april und habe ca. 1100 km gemacht (gemischt str u. gelände)
im mom bringe ich 79 kg auf die waage.

@eminem

also mittwoch abend ca 1830 hatte ich gedacht, von wo aus ist mir egal


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juli 2009)

moin @all

http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/h.aspx?j=-3&srt=loop1stunde&regio=ess&c=1

es sieht gut aus, zumindest für später, hier ab eilpe startet jetzt doch ne großere aylienz gruppe als gedacht. 

@seb. bist du um 11.30 dabei????


euch allen viel spaß. 

@schuh

18.30 klingt auch gut. denke schon das man da ne runde fahren kann. 
also 18.30 stadtgarten. vielleicht schließen sich noch welche an.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen


schuh074 schrieb:


> richtig eingebremst ,ich denke schon ,also habe jetzt das bike seit april und habe ca. 1100 km gemacht (gemischt str u. gelände)


Bremse einfahren!

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snooselchen (12. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben 

hab mal wieder hier reingelinst *neugierigsei* und wollte sagen, hier lernt man ja noch was  
Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour...


P.s. hab immer noch keinen Brief im Kasten gehabt


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Lieben
> 
> hab mal wieder hier reingelinst *neugierigsei* und wollte sagen, hier lernt man ja noch was
> Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour...
> ...




Moin Steffi!

Meine Tour is heute aufm Laufband und anne Geräte ;-)


----------



## Snooselchen (12. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Moin Steffi!
> 
> Meine Tour is heute aufm Laufband und anne Geräte ;-)




Klingt ja sehr spannend 
Hab ich Dir schon erzählt, dass ich mir schon einen Helm ausgesucht habe? *lach*


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Klingt ja sehr spannend



Ach, mit Musik geht dat allet ;-)


----------



## Snooselchen (12. Juli 2009)

Genau, dass muss drücken im Gesicht, ääääh, in den Ohren


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Genau, dass muss drücken im Gesicht, ääääh, in den Ohren


----------



## Snooselchen (12. Juli 2009)

Möchtest mal n Bild sehen, von meinem Helm den ich mir kaufen werde? 


bestimmt voll kitschig, oder? 

http://www.radparts.de/catalog/images/Firebird-perlw-titan.jpg 

Kai meinte auch, er würde nicht mit mir fahren, wenn ich kein Helm tragen würde  Fühl mich damit voll lächerlich, aber was sein muss, muss sein


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Möchtest mal n Bild sehen, von meinem Helm den ich mir kaufen werde?
> 
> 
> bestimmt voll kitschig, oder?
> ...




Der is schön, wenn auch etwas verspielt, also wäre mir zu verspielt, aber da hat Kai schon recht....ohne Helm geht gar nicht. Frag ihn mal wie ich im Gesicht nach dem Sturz aussah und wie ich wohl ausgesehen hätte, wenn ich keinen getragen hätte.


----------



## Snooselchen (12. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Der is schön, wenn auch etwas verspielt, also wäre mir zu verspielt, aber da hat Kai schon recht....ohne Helm geht gar nicht. Frag ihn mal wie ich im Gesicht nach dem Sturz aussah und wie ich wohl ausgesehen hätte, wenn ich keinen getragen hätte.



jo, das glaub ich dir... ich habe ja auch kai mit seinen krusten gesehen  aber ist trotzdem komisch mit einem helm zu fahren, ... naja, ich werde mal abwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> da hat Kai schon recht....ohne Helm geht gar nicht


Kai hat immer... ich bin ja schon ruhig 

Ich will halt nicht dass ihr etwas zustößt... 
Der Satz: "Einen schönen Menschen kann nichts entstellen!" hat auch gewisse Grenzen. Und damit meine ich nicht den Helm...

Das war mein Wort zum Sonntag 
ich bin erstmal wieder wech!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Snooselchen (12. Juli 2009)

hallo? erst zu wort melden, und dann wieder verschwinen?


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

Ich bin aber auch ersma raus getz


----------



## Snooselchen (12. Juli 2009)

dann euch noch n schönen sonntag 

aber kai nehm ich das übel


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> aber kai nehm ich das übel


Mach wie du meinst! 

Kai


----------



## Snooselchen (12. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mach wie du meinst!
> 
> Kai




mach ich wie du siehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juli 2009)

so, püntlich zu F1 wieder zurück, waren 5 biker, haben ne runde über doverse trails gemacht, und über EN-Voerde runter die trails richtung Haspe, sauwetter, eigentlich nichts für mich den schönwetterfahrer 

Daten: 25,62 km mit 478 HM und 14,5 schnitt puls 138 im schnitt. 







jetzt gibt es erstmal seelachsbrötchen.


----------



## Snooselchen (12. Juli 2009)

oh mein gott, da freut man sich doch nur noch auf eine heiße dusche, oder?


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juli 2009)

ne auf ne heiße wanne


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> jo, das glaub ich dir... ich habe ja auch kai mit seinen krusten gesehen  aber ist trotzdem komisch mit einem helm zu fahren, ... naja, ich werde mal abwarten



keine angst vor dem helm, wenn dann bremst du mit dem gesicht  das habe ich schon bei mehren stürzen von anderen erleben dürfen 
also wird es dein helm überstehen


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

So, Stunde 10 Laufband abgerissen, bissken Oberkörper/Rücken/Bauch und aus anderem Anlass grad etwas schlecht gelaunt. Also....vorsicht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Möchtest mal n Bild sehen, von meinem Helm den ich mir kaufen *werde*?


Ich warte eigentlich nur noch auf Vollzug! 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

So ich bin auch daheim, und ich mag mich nicht mehr bewegen, auf 
gut Glück und dem wetter trotzendhab ich mich Heut Morgen dann doch mit dem Rad auf den weg gemacht undd as Auto Zuhause gelassen.

Tja kaum in menden ist mir als allererstes mal der Schaltzug gerissen.

Gut das es leute gibt die sowas im Rucksack haben.

ja mit 4 Leuten dann weiter durch den Wald und ich kann sagen es hat richtig Fun gemacht.
Eine riesen Sauerei, mit schönen Trails.Glatten Wurzeln und jeder menge gute Laune trotz des teils schlechten Wetters.

Daten:
Schnitt 16,92 Kmh
Hfq 132






Ausgesehen habe ich übrigens wie Martin, deshalb jetzt auch erstmal Duschen und danch will ich mich für heute nicht mehr Bewegen,
und für Morgen ist definitiv Sauna und Massage angesagt.


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

Ja und zum fahren ohne Helm kann ich nur sagen, 
ich werd es nie weider tun.
Es ist einfach zu gefährlich, wenn ich mich auf das Rad setze dann nur mit Helm.
Viele Leute werden dich bei Touren im wald auch ohne helm nicht mitnehmen, was auch Sinn macht denn man liegt schneller mal auf der NAse als einem lieb ist und passieren kann das jedem.


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juli 2009)

ach ja, nochwas, ich kenne jetzt die einige varianten des rennens auf eilperfeld. AUA sage ich nur, die sind bekloppt.

werde die tage mal die runde abfahren, und schauen was für ein schnitt dabei rauskommt. und falls regen kommt, braucht man auf manchen steigungen solche DH schlappen zum raufkommen.


----------



## nope 75 (12. Juli 2009)

Also ich mein mal gehört zu haben, das von allen Fahrradunfällen 80 Prozent mit Kopfverletzungen sind. Also bitte nur mit Helm auch auf dem Treckingrad es passiert schneller was als man Denkt. Ich habe im Bekanntenkreis jemand der mal vom rückwärts fahrendem Auto abgeschossen wurde, ( Helm in drei teile ) das war mit dem MTB, wen er aber mit dem normalem Rad und seinen Kindern fährt dann wird kein Helm aufgesetzt. Was für ein Vorbild. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

@ Martin
Überrascht dich das?

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juli 2009)

ja schon ein wenig, weil manche teile im regen echt saugefährlich werden könnten, mit ein paar mehr fahrern. einen teil konntest du ja schon kennenlernen, und das war harmlos zu dem was ich heute so gehört habe.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

@Kai
Vor der offiziellen Bekanntgabe der Strecke werden viele Leute, viele Infos zur Strecke haben


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juli 2009)

abwarten und tee trinken, bin ja mit dem planner gefahren, und hatte ja infos aus der ersten hand. habe nahezu alle varianten durchgesprochen. 

bin ja sundern nicht gefahren, aber es soll fast das gegenteil von der strecke her werden.


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

Also nur Strasse??


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also nur Strasse??


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

Aber Martin, wieso redest du von Dh Schlappen, Reifen sind doch völlig egal wenn man Technik hat kann man doch im Hobby bereich auch mit Rennradreifen den Berghochfahren zumindest wenn der Luftdruck stimmt.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also nur Strasse??



Ja, wäre fast überraschend ne? Genauso überraschend, das nen CC Kurs anders ausschaut als nen Marathon-Rundkurs 

Ich besorge da dann lieber viel subtiler meine Infos wenn ;-)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also nur Strasse??



Nee, die ersten Kilometer Trails, danach nur noch Straße! 

@ Martin
Willkommen im Rennzirkus!
Es war auch in Wetter so, dass gewisse Streckenteile bei Nässe halsbrecherisch gewesen wären. Aber es war trocken.
Es gab in Duisburg, so wie ich das gelesen habe, einen Streckenteil, der als zu gefählrich ungestuft wurde und in Folge dessen aus dem Rennen genommen wurde. Sowas KÖNNTE ich mir im Fall von Hagen auch vorstellen.
Allerdings ist bis dahin noch ein bisschen Zeit, sag ich mal. Also, mach dir mal keinen Kopp ums Wetter im September, sondern nimm lieber die Beine in die Hand/die Füße aus Pedal! 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juli 2009)

ich meinte eher die fahrer die nicht so technikorientiert sind, ich behalte die drauf die ich habe.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber Martin, wieso redest du von Dh Schlappen, Reifen sind doch völlig egal wenn man Technik hat kann man doch im Hobby bereich auch mit Rennradreifen den Berghochfahren zumindest wenn der Luftdruck stimmt.





Deshalb fahr ich ja nicht, ich habe kein Rennrad


----------



## Mareskan (12. Juli 2009)

Mountainbiken ohne Helm? 

Wir sind vor einigen Jahren unterwegs gewesen. Einer war noch ohne Helm mit und er meinte nur das ihm eh nichts passieren könne. Wurzel ausgerutscht, Kopf vor dem Baum, Deckel offen, Christopher 8 musste musste sich in der Nähe vom Trail einen Landeplatz suchen. Heute wird er gefüttert wenn gegessen wird. 

Biken ohne Helm ein absolutes No Go!!

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nee, die ersten Kilometer Trails, danach nur noch Straße!
> 
> Kai




ist aber ein rundkurs.  

ne wird schon auf jedenfall spaßig mit euch hier in hagen. hauptsache wir kommen alle heil durch, und das wetter zeigt sich von der besten seite. 


@schuh

können wir uns mittwochs früher treffen??? am klutopia??? um 18 Uhr??? dort startet einen aufsteigertour mit den aylienz, und alle sind willkommen, soweit ich gehört habe werden dort bestimmt bereiche auf trails trainiert.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ist aber ein rundkurs.


Na und? Um das Feld zu entzerren geht es erst auf Trails und wenn sich das Feld etwas in die Länge gezogen hat geht es dann auf Asphalt.


eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne wird schon auf jedenfall spaßig mit euch hier in hagen. hauptsache wir kommen alle heil durch, und das wetter zeigt sich von der besten seite.


Klang die Tage noch etwas anders. Hast du Zweifel?

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

@Sascha+Kai:

Wie schauts aus....nächste Woche solls ja sehr warm werden...Di-Mi-Do <(gegen Abends die Ecke) mal ne GA1/2 mit Speed-Intervallen starten?

Weil Sonntag/Montag/Dienstag die Woche drauf bin ich ja raus aus der Verlosung Rad. Da würd ich die nächste Woche es gern nen wenig krachen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juli 2009)

nö.


@sascha 

man merkt wo du die tour mit den trailsjunkz angefangen hast, und wo diese zu ende ist.   kann man auf der anderen seite der grafik noch die geschwindigkeit einfügen??? also links HM rechts geschwindigkeit????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Sascha+Kai:
> 
> Wie schauts aus....nächste Woche solls ja sehr warm werden...Di-Mi-Do <(gegen Abends die Ecke) mal ne GA1/2 mit Speed-Intervallen starten?


*Ja!*
Wann?

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Speed klingt gut


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> *Ja!*
> Wann?
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Speed klingt gut



Speed Intervalle Du Knaller ;-), nicht Dauerspeed. Muss ja noch nen bissken an meiner Überholperformance auf der gerade arbeiten (gut, das lief zwar in Sundern schon ganz gut, aber nach den Anstiegen in Duisburg gehts ja meist sofort wieder bergab, daher werd ich da meinen Bergaufvorteil nicht direkt auf der nächsten Geraden ausspielen können, indem ich gleich reintrete, während andere noch japsen ;-)

Also frühensten Dienstag, nach Wettervorhersage, was Gewitter angeht eher Mit und Do. Nach dem Laufen heute und der Krafteinheit wollt ich eh 1-2 Tage frei haben und morgen hab ich eh keine Zeit.


----------



## Snooselchen (12. Juli 2009)

Hey, ihr habt mich überzeugt und ich werde auf jeden fall einen helm tragen  (auch wenns plöd aussehen wird  )

liebe grüße aus dem verregneten beckum


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Hey, ihr habt mich überzeugt und ich werde auf jeden fall einen helm tragen  (auch wenns plöd aussehen wird  )
> 
> liebe grüße aus dem verregneten beckum




Tuts nicht Süsse, aber wie gesagt, ich habe bis dato Gott sei Danke erst 2 heftigere Stürze hinter mir. Und das eine Mal in Ennepetal, als ich aufm Uphill umgefallen bin (ne Kai??? ;-)) bin ich mit dem Kopf auch an nem Baum angeditscht.....das kann also auch schon ohne Geschwindigkeit passieren


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> (ne Kai??? ;-))/quote]Ja!
> 
> 
> apoptygma schrieb:
> ...


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> bin ich mit dem Kopf auch an nem Baum angeditscht.....



jetzt wir mir aber einiges klar 

so, bis später. 

@Snooselchen
such dir einen helm aus der dir gefällt. dann ist es viel leichter den immer aufzusetzten.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> jetzt wir mir aber einiges klar
> 
> so, bis später.




Welche Entschuldigung hast Du?

Die Gene?


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> apoptygma schrieb:
> 
> 
> > (ne Kai??? ;-))/quote]Ja!
> ...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Genau, und das wirste dann auch machen können, denn ich gebe die Geschwindigkeit der Intervalle an ;-), immer mal so 3 Minuten....danach könnter mich Windschatten ziehen. Wir als quasi Rennradler sollten das für Duisburg ansich noch perfektionieren. Sascha macht sich dann auch ganz groß oder so


Ich werd' dann versuchen, dass bisschen Windschatten, das mir dein graziler Körperbau bietet, maximal auszunutzen.
Ich würde mich im Gegenzug auch in den Pausen zwischen den Intervallen im Wind für euch beide aufreiben 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich werd' dann versuchen, dass bisschen Windschatten, das mir dein graziler Körperbau bietet, maximal auszunutzen.
> Ich würde mich im Gegenzug auch in den Pausen zwischen den Intervallen im Wind für euch beide aufreiben
> 
> Gruß Kai



L.... m.... a.... A....!!  

Die Damenwelt weiss gar nicht, was ihr entgeht


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

Wencke ich als Grazieles Playmobil Männchen kann mich garnicht Breit machen.
Nur so breit wie es mein Kunststoffkörper vorgibt.
Joa von mir aus können wir ne Ga Runde drehen,wann und wo schauen wir dann mal.

@Martin
Wieso sieht man das wo ich mit den Trailjunkz gefahren bin??
Achja vergessen, geschwindigkeit oder Hm sind möglich. Aber nicht ebides gleichzeitig.

Und das wir alle Heile durchkommen am Renntag da gehe ich doch erstmal von aus. Aber man weiss ja nie... Der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen.Aber wenn hab ich ja mein helm und die extra Haut Lycra die meinen Körper vor Schlimmerem Bewahren.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dir aus?? Was ziehst denn an?? Fährst mit Schlabberlook??
Und mit welchem rad Startest du?? Meinst dein Pitch ist bis dahin da?? Damit könntest du dann dein langsames berauf tempo entschuldigen und Berg ab wieder aufholen da wir technisch ja so schlecht sind sollte es ein leichtes sein uns dann zu Überholen.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wencke ich als Grazieles Playmobil Männchen kann mich garnicht Breit machen.
> Nur so breit wie es mein Kunststoffkörper vorgibt.
> Joa von mir aus können wir ne Ga Runde drehen,wann und wo schauen wir dann mal.



Für Intervalle im schnellen Bereich bietet sich immer ganz prima die Verbandsstr. Hohenlimbug-Kabel an 

Ok, aber ich musste ja was sinnvolles sagen, um ne Rechtfertigung zu haben, hinter Dir herfahren zu können, um Deinen auf Optik gestählten Körper zu beobachten


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

@wencke
wenn du ein Mann und ich ne Frau wäre hätte ich jetzt schleimer gesagt.
da ich aber nen Mann bin und du ne Frau, sag ich einfach nur Danke fürs Kompliment


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Sascha+Kai:
> 
> Wie schauts aus....nächste Woche solls ja sehr warm werden...Di-Mi-Do <(gegen Abends die Ecke) mal ne GA1/2 mit Speed-Intervallen starten?
> 
> Weil Sonntag/Montag/Dienstag die Woche drauf bin ich ja raus aus der Verlosung Rad. Da würd ich die nächste Woche es gern nen wenig krachen lassen.



Ich auch!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich auch!


Schrei doch nicht so


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juli 2009)

Ich will auch radeln.
Keiner nimmt mich mit


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

Doch Uwe, hab gefragt aber keiner wollte heute mit


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich will auch radeln.
> Keiner nimmt mich mit


Doch! Wann können wir los? Gerne wieder so wie gestern  Auf dreckig werden habe ich immer noch keine Lust... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juli 2009)

Ich bin heute erst nach der F1 los.
Ennepetal Belingerweg hoch (immer schön im dicken gang) Richtung Breckerfeld.
Dann am Schöpplenberg rein zur Haspertalsperre ab da richtig vollgesaut.
Im Eilgang einmal drumrum und über Haspe wieder nach Haus.
38,44km
1:34:29h
AV 141P/min


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Doch! Wann können wir los? Gerne wieder so wie gestern  Auf dreckig werden habe ich immer noch keine Lust...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Aber nächstes mal fährst du vor


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Aber nächstes mal fährst du vor


Vielleicht kriege ich Sascha noch dazu...
Natürlich! Sag mir den Weg an und geb den Speed vor, dann fahre ich im Wind 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Doch Uwe, hab gefragt aber keiner wollte heute mit



Wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe komm ich gerne mit.
Hab ja auch noch ne Familie dich mich braucht.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kriege ich Sascha noch dazu...
> Natürlich! Sag mir den Weg an und geb den Speed vor, dann fahre ich im Wind
> 
> Kai



Den Weg und Speed gibst du vor.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Den Weg...gibst du vor.


Dann wären wir jetzt immer noch nicht zu Hause...

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht es mit einer netten Tour im Sauerland (Willingen oder so) aus.
Ich kenn da eine junge, gut aussehende Frau die jetzt so ein GPS ding.
Könnten gemeinsam morgens dahin fahren und schön biken.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Dann wären wir jetzt immer noch nicht zu Hause...
> 
> Kai



immer der nase nach


----------



## Snooselchen (12. Juli 2009)

Die nette junge Frau wohnt aber in Beckum und hat eine Garmin gps uhr  nix mit willigen


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Die nette junge Frau wohnt aber in Beckum und hat eine Garmin gps uhr  nix mit willigen



Juhu dann kenn ich schon zwei!


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

HEHE nach beckum kommen wir bestimmt auch noch.

nett biste bestimmt auch...
aber die nette Junge Dame die der Uwe mein heisst glaube ich Wencke....


----------



## Snooselchen (12. Juli 2009)

wollt ihr alle hier auftauchen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> nett biste bestimmt auch...










Snooselchen schrieb:


> wollt ihr alle hier auftauchen?


Ja!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juli 2009)

snooselchen schrieb:


> Wollt ihr alle hier auftauchen?




jo


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

jep


----------



## Snooselchen (12. Juli 2009)

öhm, ähm, ja, wie soll ich das sagen? freut mich total  aber, aber, aber ... *sprachlossei*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

Eine lange Tour auf ner Strecke die keiner kennt, ich bin dabei


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Eine lange Tour auf ner Strecke die keiner kennt, ich bin dabei



Wie weit ab dir?


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

keine Ahnung hab noch nicht geschaut, gucke gerade erstmal anch reifen damit ihr mir nicht weg fahrt.
Hmm Kojak oder Furios Fred   LOOOOOOOOOOOL

Entfernung laut Google Maps und Fußweg 56 Km
das Ja fast um die ecke


----------



## Snooselchen (12. Juli 2009)

Omg, ihr meint es ja ernst *lach* dann lass uns in Hamm treffen, dann hab ich auch noch 20km ( 1 Weg) vor mir  Und ihr habt es glaube ich nicht so weit 
Und mein Bike muss auch ersteinmal ankommen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Eine lange Tour auf ner Strecke die keiner kennt, ich bin dabei


Ich kenne die, in Ansätzen. Der Mittelteil (der gesamten Tour) ist flach, da kann man schön laufen lassen! 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung hab noch nicht geschaut, gucke gerade erstmal anch reifen damit ihr mir nicht weg fahrt.
> Hmm Kojak oder Furios Fred   LOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> Entfernung laut Google Maps und Fußweg 56 Km
> das Ja fast um die ecke



Ich fahr mit dem Crosser da könnt ihr auch dran hängen.


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

Uwe weil du es bist fährst mit dem Fully.
Und zwar nicht irgendeins .... ich sollte doch irgendwo ein Demo herbekommen...

Joa das im Groben recht flach.
sollte also machbar sein.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit dem Crosser


Na großartig! 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Na großartig!
> 
> Kai



Jetzt kein gejammer hier sonst fährst du vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snooselchen (12. Juli 2009)

nehmt bitte ne cam mit, das will ich sehen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Jetzt kein gejammer hier sonst fährst du vor


Ich sag ja schon gar nix mehr 
Nur noch so viel: Alleine fahre ich dann nicht mit dir!

Kai
P.S.: Wobei, dann bestimmt ich ja das Tempo!


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

Ihr müsst eh immer zwischendurch Pause machen und auf mich warten 

Und zur Not täusche ich dann einfach nen Platten vor


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ihr müsst eh immer zwischendurch Pause machen und auf mich warten  Und zur Not täusche ich dann einfach nen Platten vor


Spätestens wenn ich meine Jacke anziehen muss, könnt ihr die Decke rausholen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

Auja Picknick ... 
wer den korb mit den Sachen mitnimmt sind wir uns doch einig oder KAi??

So ich werde mich nun ins bett ahuen und ein wenig regenerieren oder besser gesagt einfach ein wenig Fern schauen.
Bis morgen dann


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Auja Picknick ...
> wer den korb mit den Sachen mitnimmt sind wir uns doch einig oder KAi??



ja ne is klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Auja Picknick ...
> wer den korb mit den Sachen mitnimmt sind wir uns doch einig oder KAi??


Wir fahren stramm durch! Verpflegt wird, wenn nötig, wähend der Fahrt 

Dir schon mal eine gute Nacht
Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

Was lese ich denn da, Stramm?? Kai ich würde so eine Tour lieber nüchtern angehen.


----------



## Snooselchen (12. Juli 2009)

ich glaube ihr müsste euch abends nochmal zusammen setzen, und bequatschen wie ihr fahren wollt  ich sehe da ein paar unstimmigkeiten


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wir fahren stramm durch! Verpflegt wird, wenn nötig, wähend der Fahrt
> 
> Dir schon mal eine gute Nacht
> Kai



Genau trinken und essen kann man wähend der Fahr und im zweifel auch pinkeln


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Was lese ich denn da, Stramm?? Kai ich würde so eine Tour lieber nüchtern angehen.


"Stramm durch" nicht "Stramm los" 
Und jetzt hau schon hier ab 

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> ich glaube ihr müsste euch abends nochmal zusammen setzen, und bequatschen wie ihr fahren wollt  ich sehe da ein paar unstimmigkeiten


Quatsch!
Wir sind uns in der Hauptsache einig. Geht nur noch um Details 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

Ja die HAuptsache ist schon besprochen auf zwei Rädern durch die Beine angetrieben richtung Beckum.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja die HAuptsache ist schon besprochen auf zwei Rädern durch die Beine angetrieben richtung Beckum.


*Hamm*wa nicht! 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (12. Juli 2009)

Da merkt man es wieder... HAMM liegt doch Richtung Beckum TZTZTZTZ

Kai du fährst schonmal nicht vor


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, wäre fast überraschend ne? Genauso überraschend, das nen CC Kurs anders ausschaut als nen Marathon-Rundkurs
> 
> Ich besorge da dann lieber viel subtiler meine Infos wenn ;-)



es ist ein marathon kurs. 
SKS-NRW-Cup Strecke der 5. Lauf zur NRW-Marathon-Trophy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Da merkt man es wieder... HAMM liegt doch Richtung Beckum TZTZTZTZ
> 
> Kai du fährst schonmal nicht vor


Treffpunkt ist in Hamm, nicht in Beckum, mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Martin
> Wieso sieht man das wo ich mit den Trailjunkz gefahren bin??
> Achja vergessen, geschwindigkeit oder Hm sind möglich. Aber nicht ebides gleichzeitig.
> 
> ...



meinst du wenn ich was anderes anziehe, macht mich das schneller, es soll schon ambizioniert sein, allerdings hole ich mir dafür keine klamotten. 
rad vom arbeitskollegen, soll recht schnell sein   welches soll ich denn nehmen, habe ja derzeit nur eins, pitch ist schon lange gestorben, und wo habe ich geschrieben das IHR technisch so schlecht seit????


EDIT. man sieht es an der geschwindigkeit, und wo du längere pausen gemacht hast.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

Ihr habt alle ne Macke 

@Uwe
öhm danke 

Ich futter grad böse KH zur Nacht *mampf


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> meinst du wenn ich was anderes anziehe, macht mich das schneller, es soll schon ambizioniert sein, allerdings hole ich mir dafür keine klamotten.
> rad vom arbeitskollegen, soll recht schnell sein   welches soll ich denn nehmen, habe ja derzeit nur eins, pitch ist schon lange gestorben,


Nee, schneller nicht unbedingt, zumindest nicht merklich. Aber ein Rennen ist anders als eine Tour, was sich auch daran zeigt, dass man bei einem Rennen dieser Art mit "Schlabberlook" evtl. belächelt wird. Auf einer Tour ist es mit unter andersrum.

Dass das Pitch gestorben ist solltest du vielleicht auch links da mal andeuten...
Was wird es denn nun? Ein Scale? 

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle ne Macke


Wieso? 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle ne Macke
> 
> @Uwe
> öhm danke
> ...



wie gesagt immer das machen wozu man gerade lust hat.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> wie gesagt immer das machen wozu man gerade lust hat.





Da hab ich heute echt nochmal ne ganze Zeit drüber nachgedacht......


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Da hab ich heute echt nochmal ne ganze Zeit drüber nachgedacht......



War ne harte Nummer glaub mir.
Bin ich auch noch nicht mit fertig.


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nee, schneller nicht unbedingt, zumindest nicht merklich. Aber ein Rennen ist anders als eine Tour, was sich auch daran zeigt, dass man bei einem Rennen dieser Art mit "Schlabberlook" evtl. belächelt wird. Auf einer Tour ist es mit unter andersrum.
> 
> Dass das Pitch gestorben ist solltest du vielleicht auch links da mal andeuten...
> Was wird es denn nun? Ein Scale?
> ...




es wird igendwas in richtung pitch also um die 140mm ferderweg vorn und hinten. 

zum belächeln, also soviel selbstbewußtsein sollte man schon haben, das man da drüber steht oder???  
aber zu beruhigung, habe ja gesagt das ich ein OBERSCHLESIEN trikot habe, das wird angezogen.  ein wenig patriotismus muss sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (12. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> War ne harte Nummer glaub mir.
> Bin ich auch noch nicht mit fertig.



*festedrück


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> es wird igendwas in richtung pitch also um die 140mm ferderweg vorn und hinten.
> 
> zum belächeln, also soviel selbstbewußtsein sollte man schon haben, das man da drüber steht oder???
> aber zu beruhigung, habe ja gesagt das ich ein OBERSCHLESIEN trikot habe, das wird angezogen.  ein wenig patriotismus muss sein


Ach so. Ist sicher besser für dich geeignet als ein Scale, stimmt schon!

Ich würde schon sagen, dass ich die Klamotten die ich trage ganz allmählich her tragen kann. Und was andere darüber denken und sagen ist mir eh total egal.
Hätten wir das auch geklärt!

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Juli 2009)

wie kommst du auf scott scale , habe mal doch schon angedeutet, das mir scott überhaupt nicht gefällt.

edit

gute nacht, muss morgen früh raus und stunden kloppen, denn zum ende der woche solls schön werden.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wie kommst du auf scott scale


Das Scale ist für mich Racing! Da habe ich halt an dich gedacht 


eminem7905 schrieb:


> habe mal doch schon angedeutet, das mir scott überhaupt nicht gefällt.


Hast du das?

Kai


----------



## Snooselchen (12. Juli 2009)

Ich geh Richtung Bett 

Euch noch n schönen Abend und bis morgen 
Hoffe mit einem erfreulichen Brief im Briefkasten  Drückt mir die Daumen 


Tschööö


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Ich geh Richtung Bett
> 
> Euch noch n schönen Abend und bis morgen
> Hoffe mit einem erfreulichen Brief im Briefkasten  Drückt mir die Daumen
> ...



Tschüssi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Ich geh Richtung Bett
> Euch noch n schönen Abend und bis morgen
> Hoffe mit einem erfreulichen Brief im Briefkasten  Drückt mir die Daumen
> Tschööö


Das mach ich!
Und du siehst morgen so: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aus, hoffentlich!

Gute Nacht!
Kai


----------



## Snooselchen (13. Juli 2009)

Einen wunderschönen sonnigen guten Morgen


----------



## Mareskan (13. Juli 2009)

Dir und euch auch einen schönen guten Morgen. Nun aber fix anziehen und bei dem schönen Wetter viele Bikes verkaufen!

Einen schönen und entspannten Wochenbeginn!


----------



## shaun_baker (13. Juli 2009)

MorGÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHN 
Hab ich was verpaßt über Nacht???Wo ist der schöne Regen hin??? Macht dat leuchten da am Himmel weg


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen sonnigen guten Morgen


Wünsche ich dir auch, kleines Häschen!
Und? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder nicht? Das ist hier die Frage...

Dem Rest der hier schreibenden Zunft natürlich auch einen wunderschönen guten Morgen!


shaun_baker schrieb:


> MorGÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHN
> Hab ich was verpaßt über Nacht???Wo ist der schöne Regen hin??? Macht dat leuchten da am Himmel weg


Wen hast du denn getroffen?  Ist doof so ganz ohne Ausrede, ne?!

Gruß Kai


----------



## shaun_baker (13. Juli 2009)

> Wen hast du denn getroffen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hmm also wenn ich getroffen hab das bleibt mein geheimnis  
bin nur mit dem falschen fuß aus dem bett und der kaffee läuft gerade durch. trotzdem schönen tag @ all.


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich meinte eher die fahrer die nicht so technikorientiert sind, ich behalte die drauf die ich habe.



So und damit hast du glaub ich gemeint das es gefährlich werden könnte wenn ich nicht ganz blöde bin und mich richtig erinner.

Da du also Sebastian nicht meinen wirst da er ja mit dir im Gelände fährt und genauso Runter fixiert ist.

Bleiben also noch wer über?? Zweimal darfst du Raten wer noch mitfährt. DIE ZWEI war also ein TIPP.
Oder redest du über die technisch schlechteren Leute im gesamten Feld??und machts dir sorgen??



So genug der Worte.
Ich für meinen teil hab ja gesagt...... ich habe heute Pause, hoffe damit mach ich nichts falsch und versau mir das Training, Schau mal zu Trainer Martin rüber ob das so Okay ist.


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Achja ganz vergessen, GUTEN MORGEN an alle. 
das Wetter soll diese Woche wieder besser werden....
gut das ich pause hab und es bewundern kann LOL

Spätestens Morgen sitze ich zur Kompensations Runde auf dem rad falls meine beine sich noch so anfühlen sollten wie heute.
Aber Massage und eventuell Sauna sollten helfen.


----------



## apoptygma (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Achja ganz vergessen, GUTEN MORGEN an alle.
> das Wetter soll diese Woche wieder besser werden....
> gut das ich pause hab und es bewundern kann LOL
> 
> ...




Guten Morgen Sweety!

Dein Schnitt im Geländeteil muss doch ansich ob der An- und Abfahrt flach so niedrig gewesen sein....wat wollte Dir da bitte wehtun?????


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Ich kann dir ganz genau sagen was da so Weh tat Steigungen bis 14- 15 Prozent.
Nee im ernst der Schnitt ist schon schnell genug für ne MAtsch quäl Gelände Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snooselchen (13. Juli 2009)

Hallöle

Ich habe mal eine Frage. Wie mess ich die Rahmenhöhe von einem Fahrrad? Ich soll von der Unterkante des Tretlagers bis zum Ende des Sattelrohrs  Sorry für die blöde frage, aber ich weiss es echt nicht. Bitte ganz ausführlich für doofe erklären 

Ich danke euch jetzt schon im vorraus 
Die Steffi aus Beckum


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Möchtest du wissen welche Rahmenhöhe für dich die Richtige ist?
oder wie du das am Rad abmessen kannst?
http://www.fahrrad-gruber.de/technik/technik01c.htm

hier ist es glaub ganz gut erklärt.


----------



## Snooselchen (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> oder wie du das am Rad abmessen kannst?



ich möchte wissen, wie ich an meinem jetzigen Trekkingrad die Rahmenhöhe in cm messen kann. Möchte es verkaufen, und der evtl. zukünftiger Käufer möchte es vom Tretlager-Unterkante bis Ende Sattelrohr gemessen haben. Ich war mal kreativ und ahbe ein Bild bearbeitet. Ich hoffe es ist verständlich.


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

2 bis 3 wäre dann richtig.


----------



## Snooselchen (13. Juli 2009)

Cool, vielen Dank  

Hab mir auch viel Mühe gegeben es verstänlich zu verdeutlichen 
Es sind 43 cm, wenn ich mich nicht vermessen habe *lach*


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Nichts zu danken,


----------



## eminem7905 (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Bleiben also noch wer über?? Zweimal darfst du Raten wer noch mitfährt. DIE ZWEI war also ein TIPP.
> Oder redest du über die technisch schlechteren Leute im gesamten Feld??und machts dir sorgen??



ich bezog mich auf die allgemeinheinheit, wie in den post davor, wenn sich da einer mault, egal ob hoch oder runter, da ist erstmal kein vorbeikommen, so eng sind die abschnitte teilweise. 


@all

guten morgen, die woche fängt schon mal sonnig an, mal schauen wie es sich weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem Steffis Frage zu ihrer Zufriedenheit beantwortet wurde, bleibt mir derzeit nix anderes übrig als nach Bikeklamotten (schwerpunktmäßig einer neuen Bike-Hose!), Biketeilen (schwerpunktmäßig neue Federgabel, gerne auch Marta SL) und Trainingspartnern (schwerpunktmäßig Windschatten  ) für kurze bis "lange" und gemütliche bis "flotte" Runden ohne viele Höhenmeter zu suchen und die Suche durch Veröffentlichung der Tagesdaten zu erschweren:

Tageskm: 86.15
Fahrzeit in h: 3:07:45
Durchschnitt in km/h: 27,53
Max. Geschwindigkeit: 60.28km/h

Eigentlich wollte ich noch 30km dranhängen, habe aber dann davon Abstand genommen, weil die Tage ja wieder schöner werden sollen und ich es auch nicht übertreiben wollte 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

@Kai
Schöne Kilometer , gute Geschwindigkeit.
Radhose hab ich ein neuen Favoriten, und die nennt sich Sugoi Rc Bib Short. 
Leider etwas teuer aber es lohnt sich.

Achja die Marta Sl ist keine Gabel. 
Aber die 2009 er kann ich nur empfehlen, bin sehr Zufrieden damit.
Zumindest bisher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Kai
> Schöne Kilometer , gute Geschwindigkeit.
> Radhose hab ich ein neuen Favoriten, und die nennt sich Sugoi Rc Bib Short.
> Leider etwas teuer aber es lohnt sich.
> ...


Danke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich habe in Sachen Radhose auch einen Favoriten! Aber ich guck mal noch weiter...  Am liebsten wäre mir die Buchse die ich jetzt habe in neu. Aber das wird wohl nix... So muss ich mich mit dem Nachfolger zufrieden geben, der etwas anders ausschaut...

Aber aber aber Magura ist doch Gabelhersteller, wie kann denn sowas nur wieder sein?  Dass die Marta keine Gabel weiß ich selbst du Banane! Ich sag ja Federgabel (auch hier gibt es einen Favoriten, zumindest derzeit), aber ich würde mich auch in eine passende Marta verlieben können und mich FÜR eine Bremse und GEGEN eine neue Gabel entscheiden.

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Ich meine bei Karstadt Sport in Dortmund hatten die noch Sachen von Scott aus 2008... sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.
Auch bei Ebay sind ab und an welche drin gewesen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-RC-Pro-Bib...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1229|293:2|294:50
Nach welcher Gabel schaust du denn so??
Gebraucht oder Neu??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich meine bei Karstadt Sport in Dortmund hatten die noch Sachen von Scott aus 2008... sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.
> Auch bei Ebay sind ab und an welche drin gewesen.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-RC-Pro-BibShort-2008_W0QQitemZ390067611175QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Alle_Sportbekleidung?hash=item5ad1d76627&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1229|293%3A2|294%3A50
> Nach welcher Gabel schaust du denn so??
> Gebraucht oder Neu??


Muss ja nicht unbedingt eine 2008er sein. Mit der 2009er kann ich mich auch irgendwie noch anfreunden.

Die neue Gabel sollte zumindest neuwertig und nicht allzu schwer sein. Dazu bezahlbar (max. 200 derzeit)!

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Bitte sehr
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/197798/cat/18


----------



## apoptygma (13. Juli 2009)

So...Feierabend 

Gleich mal in die Wanne nen bissken relaxen und den Muskelkater entspannen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Bitte sehr
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/197798/cat/18


Ja, die habe ich auch schon gesehen. Das Gewicht ist auch gut, keine Frage. Aber die Farbe  Das ist ja furchtbar... Auch fällt es mir schwer, mich an Marzocchi zu gewöhnen. Eine schwarze, weisse und/oder vielleicht noch silberne/graue wäre mir viel lieber. Ich würde die neue Gabel zwar schon gerne in Duisburg fahren, aber ein Muss ist das nicht. Ich kann warten!
Danke aber auf jeden Fall für den Link! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

@Wencke
Joa entspann du dich mal, werd ich auch gleich tun.
Eine Runde Wärme im Solarium hab ich mir schon abgeholt.
und gleich gehts weiter.

@Kai
Joa fand das Gewicht nur ganz nett.
Ne neue Sid RAce kriegst mittlerweile für ich glaub 360 Euro ca.
ist ledier etwas mehr als 200 aber dann ahst was vernünftiges.


----------



## apoptygma (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Kai
> Joa fand das Gewicht nur ganz nett.
> Ne neue Sid RAce kriegst mittlerweile für ich glaub 360 Euro ca.
> ist ledier etwas mehr als 200 aber dann ahst was vernünftiges.



Wenn Du sie denn optimal "eingerichtet" bekommst ;-)

Meine Stütze ist schon als bezahlt markiert, also sollte sie übermorgen hier sein 

So.....ab inne wanne....und danach wird hier ne Selbstbräuner-Katastrophe angezettelt, muss doch Kleid tragen nächste Woche *seufz


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Dann lieber alle 2 tage ins Solarium bis es soweit ist nur so als Tipp.

Schaut mal ist es nicht Fein??
Wenn die nicht so Schweine Teuer wären dann hätte ich genau so ein rad für die Strasse


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Schaut mal ist es nicht Fein??


Ich seh nix!

Kai
P.S.: Bild entfernt!


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Oh hat nicht geklappt, neuer Versuch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juli 2009)

Die Antwort ist Nein!
Also mein Geschmack ist ein anderer, sagen wir es so...

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es Richtig schön, allerdings so für nebenbei zum Strasse fahren wie schon gesagt ein wenig TEUER


----------



## apoptygma (13. Juli 2009)

@Sascha:

Nee und nochmal nee, ich setze meinen Körper ansich im Sommer getz draussen schon genug der Sonne aus und ich möchte noch lange noch nicht so alt aussehen, wie ich bin ;-)


----------



## seppel82 (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Oh hat nicht geklappt, neuer Versuch


hat was. aber das ding sieht mir schon eher nach autobahn aus 
nen bissl agiler sollte es schon sein...


----------



## schuh074 (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die ganzen anregen der bremsen wegen!
habe mich mal umgesehen und bin auf folgendes gestossen
Beläge alligator
meine frage hat jemand damit erfahrung ?
taugen die was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (13. Juli 2009)

schuh074 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke erstmal für die ganzen anregen der bremsen wegen!
> habe mich mal umgesehen und bin auf folgendes gestossen
> ...


Nein, ich nicht.


schuh074 schrieb:


> taugen die was?


s.o.

Wow, der Kollege "napalmdeath" ist ein echter "Powerseller", hast du seine Bewertungen gesehen?!
 Soo günstig ist das nicht unbedingt: *Shopping-Ergebnisse für alligator hayes stroker ryde.
* Zu empfehlen sind die organischen Beläge, sintermetallic und ceramic haben eine geringfügig bessere Bremsleistung, lassen die Scheiben jedoch stark verschleißen.


Also ich würde gefühlsmäßig zu Swiss Stop (oder Original-Belägen greifen, diese Windcutter/Alligator - Teile sind mir ein wenig suspekt...

...obwohl: Alligator: Alternative Beläge für Formula Oro? ... XT '08 + Windcutter = Miese Bremsleistung? oder doch nicht


----------



## schuh074 (13. Juli 2009)

Hey ,

danke für die beiträge ,den den mit der xp variante hatte ich schon gelesen,wobei er meiner meinung nach den fehler macht und ne neue scheibe mit alten belägen fährt ,macht man beim auto auch nicht ,weil sich die beläge der scheibe anpassen und das können alte beläge nicht unbedingt.

werde woll die swiss stop nehmen ,wobei ich ja noch nen monent zeit habe ,aber DANKE !


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

@Wencke
ja danke, dann müsste ich ja schon verdammt Alt aussehen.... sag nix falsches, oder ich dreh es einfach mal um.
Wenn ich nicht schon solange ins Solarium gehen würde sehe ich wahrscheinlich aus wie Frisch geschlüpft.


----------



## apoptygma (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke
> ja danke, dann müsste ich ja schon verdammt Alt aussehen.... sag nix falsches, oder ich dreh es einfach mal um.
> Wenn ich nicht schon solange ins Solarium gehen würde sehe ich wahrscheinlich aus wie Frisch geschlüpft.






Wie gesagt, ich habe da immer diese getoasteten Weiber vor Augen, die schon mehr Fältchen umme Augen haben wie ich an meinem Ar....nach einem Kind und mit knapp über 30 

Bis dato seh ich keine Veränderungen...ich hab aber auch nur nen "Light Bräuner" genommen...vielleicht braucht der 3-4 TAge ,-) keine Ahnung.


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab noch kein slebstbräuner gefunden der keine Streifen bzw. Ränder gibt.
Aber vielleicht hast du ja glück.


----------



## apoptygma (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch kein slebstbräuner gefunden der keine Streifen bzw. Ränder gibt.
> Aber vielleicht hast du ja glück.




Na ja, ich hab allerdings auch akribisch gepeelt.....eingecremt und außerdem will ich ja auch nur die Beine für Montag was angeglichener...Arme etc. haben ja Farbe genug, Gesicht auch


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Lol, also nen Streifenhörnchen machen 
Das natürlich besser als gleichmässig Braun aus dem Solarium .... 
Aber wo wir schonmal dabei sind weiss du ob die ganzen Chemischen Zusätze in dem Selbstbräuner keine Hautschäden verursachen????


----------



## apoptygma (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Lol, also nen Streifenhörnchen machen
> Das natürlich besser als gleichmässig Braun aus dem Solarium ....
> Aber wo wir schonmal dabei sind weiss du ob die ganzen Chemischen Zusätze in dem Selbstbräuner keine Hautschäden verursachen????



Mein Guter, ich werde mich hier nicht über Vorzüge/Vergleiche des Assi-Toasters zu Selbstbräunern unterhalten (davon ab haben wir in Deutschland eine recht brutale Überwachungsinstanz was Lebensmittel wie auch Kosmetik angeht). Wenn Leute meinen, sich künstlicher Sonne aussetzen zu müssen, um irgendwelche angeblichen Idealen, was Aussehen oder sonstwas nahekommen zu müssen, dann sollen die das tun. Tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom sag ich immer


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Nee, da brauchen wir nicht drüber diskutieren. Allerdings verstehe ich diebegründung mit den Fischen und dem Strom nicht. Ich jedenfalls mache das weil mir eine Gesunde gleichmäßige Bräune gut gefällt. Aber eine frage hab ich noch wieso willstist du den mehr Farbe haben wenn das nur ein Ideal ist und alle mitschwimmen ? Vielleicht weil es gut aussieht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Nee, da brauchen wir nicht drüber diskutieren. Allerdings verstehe ich diebegründung mit den Fischen und dem Strom nicht. Ich jedenfalls mache das weil mir eine Gesunde gleichmäßige Bräune gut gefällt. Aber eine frage hab ich noch wieso willstist du den mehr Farbe haben wenn das nur ein Ideal ist und alle mitschwimmen ? Vielleicht weil es gut aussieht ?



Du hast mich falsch verstanden, ich möchte lediglich die Beine ab Fussknöchel gleichmässig haben, weil ich ansonsten geschlossene Schuhe tragen müsste, was widerum zum Kleid nicht passt. Wenn ich wat bekommen hätte, würde ich eh Hosen tragen, aber ich hab nur nen Kleid geliehen bekommen können. Dazu passen aber nur offene Schuhe (das Kleid ist über Knie lang, also quasi Schienbeinlang (mussich ma knipsen, kriegst dann Bild)


Der Rest des Körpers is mir Latte, weil da Klamotten drüber sind.


----------



## apoptygma (13. Juli 2009)

Ach so....Frage. Warum wird braun mit gesund asoziiert?

Wer hat dies für die Gesellschaft aufgestellt? Die Humanmedizin sicherlich nicht


----------



## eminem7905 (13. Juli 2009)

stimmt, im mittelalter galt weiss als modisch, da wirde gepudert und gepudert, bis man richtig weiß ausgesehen hat. 

ich denke solarium ist ok, solange man nicht übertreibt, ich kenne welche die als 20ig jährige ein zimmer im solarium angemietet haben, jetzt mit 30ig zeigt sich das resultat. auch ist der hauttyp verantwortlich, wie lange man die künstliche sonne nutzen kann. 

ich habe z.b. viele muttermale, einige wurden schon entfernt weil diese gefährlich wurden, und ihr aussehen verändert haben, schuld daran die wahrscheinlich die viellen sonnentage als ich noch klein war, und wir im sommer immer 4-5 wochen am balaton waren. 

deshalb, auch wenns es derzeit mode ist, sollte man ruhig an die zukunf denken, denn die haut merkt sich alles, leider. 

hier habe ich mal was rauskopiert:


> Habe gerade einen Artikel darüber gelesen (Hautarzt Tobias Forscher an der Uniklinik Charite in Berlin): Solariumnutzung ist wohl weniger gesund! Besonders in großen Mengen.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Also das weiss ich nicht du,


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Aber wieso sagt man den wenn man Krank ist ..man siehst du blass aus??


----------



## eminem7905 (13. Juli 2009)

sorry, aber kam so rüber als du von "gesunder gleichmäßiger bräune" geschrieben hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also das weiss ich nicht du,




Wir könnten das wirklich sozial- bzw gesellschaftswissenschaftlich auseinanderreissen, aber der Aufwand lohnt für 8 Euro Selbstbräuner nicht 

Und wenn ich wie vorhin beim anprobieren sehe, das meine Oberschenkel vom Bindegewebe her wie ne Frau und vom muskulären Umfang wie nen Kerl ausehen, werd ich wohl eh nie nie nie wieder Röcke anziehen 

Insofern.....stören die Streifen der Radhose und des Trikots eh keine Sau mehr ;-)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juli 2009)

Kleiner Einwurf:
Ich würde nicht behaupten, dass es meinem Unterarm besser geht als meiner Hand! Andersrum aber auch nicht...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber wieso sagt man den wenn man Krank ist ..man siehst du blass aus??



Weil kranke Blässe (fahl) immer noch anders aussieht als natürlich Blässe.


----------



## eminem7905 (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber wieso sagt man den wenn man Krank ist ..man siehst du blass aus??



vielleicht weil bei krankheit, die haut nicht so gut mit blut versorg wird. man wird ja auch blass wenn der blutdruck in den keller geht. 

und deine bräune ist ja noch ok, gibts schlimmere fälle, und wenn ich ehrlich bin, so leicht braun finde ich auch schöner als total weiß. sonne in maßen ist ja auch gesund.


----------



## eminem7905 (13. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kleiner Einwurf:
> Ich würde nicht behaupten, dass es meinem Unterarm besser geht als meiner Hand! Andersrum aber auch nicht...
> 
> Kai



W*** nicht so viel 


ne im ernst was hast du denn???


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Richtig habe ich geschrieben.

Aber wer das nun in Umlauf gebracht hat innerhalb unserer Gesselschaft??

Ich jedenfalls sehe Solarium nicht als tragisch solange man nicht übertreibt.
Mit Übertreiben meine ich Zustarke Bänke und zu lange Besonnungszeiten.
Und wenn mane s auch noch einbringen will zu häufige besuche.

Allerdings sollte man auch auf die Pflege vor und nach dem Solarium achten.
Wie man es eigentlich jederzeit tun sollte, 
Ich für meinen Teil gehe schon seit ich glaub gut 12 Jahren ins Solarium.
Und gut wenn ich dann 5 Jahre eher Falten bekomme dann ist das halt so.
Allerdings denke ich das die regelmässigen Sonnenurlauber die 2 wochen Dauerstrand liegen machen sich nicht eincremen und jedes jahr mindestens ein dicken Sonnenbrand abholen nicht besser dran sind.


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Joa müssen da ja jetzt auch keine Grundsatzdiskussion raus machen jeder wie er mag 
hat jeder seinen standpunkt.
Obwohl ich mit Streifen aller Radtrikot und Hose nicht wirklich gut Leben kann, vielleicht bin ich da ein wenig eitel aber ich mag es für mich selber schon nicht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne im ernst was hast du denn???


Ungleiche Bräune, sonst nix!
Ich persönlich gebe ehrlich gesagt aber nicht viel drum!

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Joa geben tue ich da auch nicht viel drum, aber schön finde ich es bei mir selbst nicht.


----------



## apoptygma (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wie man es eigentlich jederzeit tun sollte,
> Ich für meinen Teil gehe schon seit ich glaub gut 12 Jahren ins Solarium.
> Und gut wenn ich dann 5 Jahre eher Falten bekomme dann ist das halt so.
> Allerdings denke ich das die regelmässigen Sonnenurlauber die 2 wochen Dauerstrand liegen machen sich nicht eincremen und jedes jahr mindestens ein dicken Sonnenbrand abholen nicht besser dran sind.



Wenn man es Hautärztlich betrachtet, sollte ich als nordischer Typ ansich überhaupt wenig in die Sonne und ich achte schon fast extrem drauf, mich einzucremen, wenn ich in die Sonne gehe (auch im Winter aufm Bike) Wirkliche Sonnenbrände habe ich nie gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber wer das nun in Umlauf gebracht hat innerhalb unserer Gesselschaft??



damals als es noch keine solarien gab, galt es als ein zeichen von wohlstand, denn nich jeder konnte sich einen urlaub im süden leisten, so konnte man jedem zeigen das man im süden im urlaub war. 

warst du schon mal beim hautarzt,also ich meine gehst du regelmäßig hin???


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Wencke das war ja auch kein Einwand der auf dich zutreffen sollte sondern mehr ein kleiner Denkanstoß über das riesen Drama das zur zeit um das Thema Solarium gemacht wurde.

Aber Hauptsache die Kinder Spielen schön in der Mittagssonne.

Ich Creme mich auch ein mit Sonnenöl der Schutzstufe 2.


----------



## RaufRunter (13. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend alle zusammen!
Frage an die Fahrer aus Ennepetal, gibt es ne schöne Strecke vom Platsch rauf nach Dorma? Eventuell eine zweite von oben runter, komme auf meiner Feierabendrunde von der Hasper hoch über die alte Bahntrasse. Sonst Loherstrasse runter und Behlingerweg hoch, ist aber nicht so prickelnd.
Gruß aus Breckerfeld
Frank


----------



## apoptygma (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Joa müssen da ja jetzt auch keine Grundsatzdiskussion raus machen jeder wie er mag
> hat jeder seinen standpunkt.
> Obwohl ich mit Streifen aller Radtrikot und Hose nicht wirklich gut Leben kann, vielleicht bin ich da ein wenig eitel aber ich mag es für mich selber schon nicht.



Das is ja was anderes. Aber ich würde eben auch nen Scheisendreck tun, meine Gesundheit für nen Ding, was andere toll oder netter finden, zum Abschuss frei zu geben 

So, da ich grad im ICQ irgendwie wohl vergessen wurde , werd ich getz Heia machen gehen 

Nachtiiiiiii.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Allerdings denke ich das die regelmässigen Sonnenurlauber die 2 wochen Dauerstrand liegen machen sich nicht eincremen und jedes jahr mindestens ein dicken Sonnenbrand abholen nicht besser dran sind.


Und das macht den regelmäßigen Ausflug ins Solarium gesund? 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Nöö, gehe nicht regelmässig hin.
Aber wenn ich auffälligkeiten bzw. mir irgendwas auffalen würde dann wäre ich schon hingegangen.


----------



## apoptygma (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wencke das war ja auch kein Einwand der auf dich zutreffen sollte sondern mehr ein kleiner Denkanstoß über das riesen Drama das zur zeit um das Thema Solarium gemacht wurde.
> 
> Aber Hauptsache die Kinder Spielen schön in der Mittagssonne.
> 
> Ich Creme mich auch ein mit Sonnenöl der Schutzstufe 2.



Da kannse bei mir locker ne 0 dranhängen an die 2 

Ach, ich handhabe das einfach so....ich würde z. B. dann für nen Kerl ins Solarium gehen, wenn ich er sich im Gegenzug für mich großflächig piercen lässt  (Zunge/Brust/Augenbraue)


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

nee kai das macht in nicht gesünder, aber wenn man alles lassen würde was nicht gesund macht dann dürften wir nicht mehr viel tun.
Radfahren in unserem Mass dürfte sicher auch die gelenke mehr belasten als wenn man weniger und Ruhiger fahren würde.
Das Herz wächst bei Sportlern auch mit , hmm ob das so Gesund ist??

Und Überhaupt sind wir mal eghrlich was ist heut noch Gesund??
Schweine Grippe 
Rinderwahn
Was darf man heut noch ruhigen gewissens machen udn was nicht??
Man kann fast alles schlecht reden wenn man nur will.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juli 2009)

RaufRunter schrieb:


> gibt es ne schöne Strecke vom Platsch rauf nach Dorma?


Der Asphaltanstieg nach Behlingen rauf ist doch super  Oder gibt es noch einen anderen? Ja, es gibt einen Anstieg vom Platsch rauf zu Dorma. Aber wie soll ich dir das jetzt beschreiben?

Ich probier es gleich mal per PN...

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Gut wencke die Zunge und die Augenbraue hatte ich schon dann fehlt ja nur noch die Brust LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Nee ich tue das wenn überhaupt für mich selbst und weil ich selbst das Gut finde.
das ich irgendwas für wenn anderes mache was meine Optik angeht .... NO GO


----------



## eminem7905 (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich Creme mich auch ein mit Sonnenöl der Schutzstufe 2.



aber sonnenöl ist nicht mit sonnencreme zu vergleichen, hat einen viel geringeren lichtschutzfaktor. 

was viele denken, das man mit hohem lichtschutzfaktor langsamer braun wird, nach dem motto ich nehme lieber LSF 4 anstelle von LSF 20, dann werde ich schneller braun. blödsinn.


----------



## Snooselchen (13. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht, 

disskutiert nicht mehr all zu viel, Stress gibt Falten 


*gääääääähn*


----------



## apoptygma (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> nee kai das macht in nicht gesünder, aber wenn man alles lassen würde was nicht gesund macht dann dürften wir nicht mehr viel tun.
> Radfahren in unserem Mass dürfte sicher auch die gelenke mehr belasten als wenn man weniger und Ruhiger fahren würde.
> Das Herz wächst bei Sportlern auch mit , hmm ob das so Gesund ist??
> 
> ...



Wie schon angedeutet, man kann da ansich auch nur ne Grundsatzdiskussion raus machen. Ich kann eben auch für mich nur sagen, das ich so Sonnenbankpfosten eben zum kotzen find, es gefällt mir einfach nicht. Dazu gehörst Du ja nicht, weils bei Dir ja noch so grad eben geht. Aber Auslöser der Diskussion war ja Dein Einwand, warum ich nicht ins Sonnenstudio gehe und stattdessen kosmetisch eben beigehe.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Man kann fast alles schlecht reden wenn man nur will.


Da gebe ich dir absolut Recht!
Aber:
Man macht Dinge nicht gut (gesund), wenn man etwas findet, das noch schlechter (ungesünder) ist. Mehr wollte ich nicht sagen .

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Gut wencke die Zunge und die Augenbraue hatte ich schon dann fehlt ja nur noch die Brust LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> Nee ich tue das wenn überhaupt für mich selbst und weil ich selbst das Gut finde.
> das ich irgendwas für wenn anderes mache was meine Optik angeht .... NO GO



Zack Zack.....Photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*sabber

Geil!

Und bevor ich getz meine gute Kindestube vergesse...bin ich echt wech....

Es gibt nix geileres als Metall an einem Mann *gg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Ich fahre Rad weils besser für die Gelenke ist als LAufen macht es das Radfahren jetzt gesünder`??

Kommt aufs selbe raus ...

Ich für meinen teil mache das was mir Spass macht und gefällt.
Und wenn ich dadurch 3 Jahre eher unter die Erde komme dann ist das eben so.
Und ob ich mit 40 oder 45 falten bekomme ist mir da auch Herzlich egal.


----------



## sonic3105 (13. Juli 2009)

Oh Wencke die Fotos von Früher möchtest du nicht sehen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich fahre Rad weils besser für die Gelenke ist als LAufen macht es das Radfahren jetzt gesünder`??


Ja, aber eben nur  im Vergleich zum Laufen. Sonst nicht!

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (13. Juli 2009)

RaufRunter schrieb:


> Guten Abend alle zusammen!
> Frage an die Fahrer aus Ennepetal, gibt es ne schöne Strecke vom Platsch rauf nach Dorma? Eventuell eine zweite von oben runter, komme auf meiner Feierabendrunde von der Hasper hoch über die alte Bahntrasse. Sonst Loherstrasse runter und Behlingerweg hoch, ist aber nicht so prickelnd.
> Gruß aus Breckerfeld
> Frank



da must du am besten mit kai, oder dem uwe sprechen, ich denke mal uwe kennt jeden fleck dort in der ecke.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> da must du am besten mit kai, oder dem uwe sprechen, ich denke mal uwe kennt jeden fleck dort in der ecke.


Ich hoffe meine PN konnte ihm ein wenig weiterhelfen,,,

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (14. Juli 2009)

morgen @all

was für ein geniales wetter.


----------



## mistermoo (14. Juli 2009)

super wetter und super müde, ich dreh mich nochmal um..... tzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## apoptygma (14. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> super wetter und super müde, ich dreh mich nochmal um..... tzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz




Nordenau???

Also ich könnt dat nicht....also so quasi ohne Vorbereitung....da könnt ich ga nimmer liegenbleiben, wenn ich schon frei hätte 

Ich entscheide heute über ne Walking-Einheit im Studio, wenn ich nach meinem Nachmittagsschläfchen noch Bock habe , aber weniger, für Duisburg als vielmehr zur Unterstützung des "Bauch weg bekommens fürs Kleidchen" Biken is erst morgen wieder dran.


----------



## nope 75 (14. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Die neue Gabel sollte zumindest neuwertig und nicht allzu schwer sein. Dazu bezahlbar (max. 200â¬ derzeit)!
> 
> GruÃ Kai



Moin Kai,
vielleicht ist die auch was fÃ¼r Dich, kostet etwas mehr als Du Ausgeben wolltest aber ist nee gute Gabel. Marzocchi wÃ¼rde ich auch nicht mehr fahren wollen nach dem ich jetzt den Unterschied zur Reba erfahren durfte. Ich wÃ¼rde auch mehr darauf achten wie Steiff die Gabel ist als auf das Gewicht. Jetzt mit der neuen Gabel ( Reba ) merke ich erstmal warum ich bei den Abfahrten in Rinnen oder Steinigen GelÃ¤nde so Probleme hatte, die alte Gabel ( Marzocchi ) hat sich bei dem einlenken einfach Verdreht und es kam so ein Schwammiges und Ungenaues FahrgefÃ¼hl auf.
Ãbrigens habe ich meine 2009 Reba SL bei ebay fÃ¼hr 292â¬ ersteigert und die Gabel wiegt mit Poplock 1673g. 
Ich kann die Gabel nur Empfehlen. Was wiegt den Deine jetzige Gabel eigentlich, weist Du das?

GruÃ Ralf
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-REBA-R...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1229|293:1|294:50

Beim Kauf auf die SchaftlÃ¤nge achten!!!


----------



## mistermoo (14. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nordenau???
> 
> Also ich könnt dat nicht....also so quasi ohne Vorbereitung....da könnt ich ga nimmer liegenbleiben, wenn ich schon frei hätte
> 
> Ich entscheide heute über ne Walking-Einheit im Studio, wenn ich nach meinem Nachmittagsschläfchen noch Bock habe , aber weniger, für Duisburg als vielmehr zur Unterstützung des "Bauch weg bekommens fürs Kleidchen" Biken is erst morgen wieder dran.



für mich ist das dieses jahr antesten und probieren, nächstes jahr gehts mit ner etwas besseren planung an sundern/nordenau oder sonstwas

da meine motivation im mom nicht so hoch ist, warum soll ich mich zu etwas zwingen.....

nicht meine art


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (14. Juli 2009)

komm mal die tage mit deinem enduropanzer auf eine trailtour. 
werde versuchen irgendwas in der nächsten woche auf die beine zu stellen.


----------



## Mareskan (14. Juli 2009)

Sodele bin auch wieder von einer sehr sonnigen Tour aus dem Ruhrgebiet zurück.

Menden --> Hattingen --> Menden

126,79km
518hm
5h 04min Fahrzeit
25,02km/h Schnitt


----------



## sonic3105 (14. Juli 2009)

@Freddy
mit was für einem rad bist du gefahren??
Stumpy oder rennrad??
Schöne Werte und lange Strecke so soll es sein

Das Wetter ist Gut , mir gehts gerade beschissen.
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt also ab aufs Rad und für Morgen hoffen das alles nach Plan läuft.

@Kai
Ne Reba Race für das Geld da kann man kaum was faslch machen.


----------



## Mareskan (14. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ...mit was für einem rad bist du gefahren??
> Stumpy oder rennrad??



Ich war mit dem Fitnessbike unterwegs. 

Ich bin ab 14:30 wieder im Laden. Wenn du mal Zeit/Lust hast kannst dich bitte melden. Hab gestern mit dem Chef geredet und er hat einige interessante Ansichten kund getan.

Grüße


----------



## sonic3105 (14. Juli 2009)

Jetzt machst du mich Neugierig

So ich mahc mich mal auf das rad ,
muss mal den Kopf frei bekommen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ne Reba Race für das Geld da kann man kaum was faslch machen.





nope 75 schrieb:


> Moin Kai,
> vielleicht ist die auch was für Dich, kostet etwas mehr als Du Ausgeben wolltest aber ist nee gute Gabel. Marzocchi würde ich auch nicht mehr fahren wollen nach dem ich jetzt den Unterschied zur Reba erfahren durfte. Ich würde auch mehr darauf achten wie Steiff die Gabel ist als auf das Gewicht. Jetzt mit der neuen Gabel ( Reba ) merke ich erstmal warum ich bei den Abfahrten in Rinnen oder Steinigen Gelände so Probleme hatte, die alte Gabel ( Marzocchi ) hat sich bei dem einlenken einfach Verdreht und es kam so ein Schwammiges und Ungenaues Fahrgefühl auf.
> Übrigens habe ich meine 2009 Reba SL bei ebay führ 292 ersteigert und die Gabel wiegt mit Poplock 1673g.
> Ich kann die Gabel nur Empfehlen. Was wiegt den Deine jetzige Gabel eigentlich, weist Du das?
> ...


  Hallöchen Ralf!
  Etwas teurer ist immer so eine Sache. Mehr als 200 geht eigentlich wirklich nicht (selbst das muss man mal noch sehen). Dann habe ich gewisse Vorurteile gegen ebay.
  Was meine jetzige Gabel auf die Waage bringt, kann ich nicht sagen. Es ist aber eine R7 comp (80mm).
  Ich werde mich mal weiter umschauen und bei guten Angeboten (z. B. im bikemarkt) weiterhin zu spät kommen, wie 2x schon in den letzten Tagen 


mistermoo schrieb:


> für mich ist das dieses jahr antesten und probieren, nächstes jahr gehts mit ner etwas besseren planung an sundern/nordenau oder sonstwas
> da meine motivation im mom nicht so hoch ist, warum soll ich mich zu etwas zwingen.....
> nicht meine art









 Die Peitsche rausholen ist normal auch nicht meine Art, aber manchmal...
Und jetzt los -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Venga! Venga! Venga!

  Ich bin heute Morgen erst viel später als gehofft mit dem A**** aus dem Bett gekommen und komme nur auf 59,47km in 2:20:58h (25,3km/h). Morgen soll es mal wieder ein bisschen mehr werden...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (14. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Jetzt machst du mich Neugierig
> 
> So ich mahc mich mal auf das rad ,
> muss mal den Kopf frei bekommen




*drück


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. Juli 2009)

RaufRunter schrieb:


> Guten Abend alle zusammen!
> Frage an die Fahrer aus Ennepetal, gibt es ne schöne Strecke vom Platsch rauf nach Dorma? Eventuell eine zweite von oben runter, komme auf meiner Feierabendrunde von der Hasper hoch über die alte Bahntrasse. Sonst Loherstrasse runter und Behlingerweg hoch, ist aber nicht so prickelnd.
> Gruß aus Breckerfeld
> Frank



Jo gibt es!
Am besten abends mal treffen und ich zeige dir ein bis 12 Varianten


----------



## seppel82 (14. Juli 2009)

ich beneide euch um eure arbeitszeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (14. Juli 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> ich beneide euch um eure arbeitszeiten



Na ja, sich morgens vor 5 ausm Bett zu quälen ist auch nicht so der Burner manchmal


----------



## sonic3105 (14. Juli 2009)

So ich bin dann auch mal wieder Zuhause angekommen.
Was ein GElLES Wetter, genauso Liebe ich es.

Ja jetzt muss nur Morgen alles gut gehen dann bin ich erleichtert und alles ist Gut.

Meine GA Runde ist somit beendet 
24,58 Km/h Schnitt
130 Hfq Schnitt


----------



## Snooselchen (14. Juli 2009)

Ich grüße euch lieben


----------



## seppel82 (14. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Ich grüße euch lieben


----------



## seppel82 (14. Juli 2009)

ich rate euch einfach mal zu einem blick in die neue biker-bild. sind nen paar nette alte bildchen drin.
wusstet ihr das dass stumpjumper als erstes bike in serie gegangen ist?!?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Juli 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> wusstet ihr das dass stumpjumper als erstes bike in serie gegangen ist?!?


Ja! Aber auch nur, weil ich früher, als ich noch zur Schule ging (boah bin ich alt...) mal eine "Facharbeit" über die Anfänge unseres wunderbaren Sports geschrieben habe. Hat seinerzeit glaube ich knapp zu einer 4 gereicht, weshalb ich sie jetzt mal besser nicht hier hinein kopiere 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (14. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja! Aber auch nur, weil ich früher, als ich noch zur Schule ging (boah bin ich alt...) mal eine "Facharbeit" über die Anfänge unseres wunderbaren Sports geschrieben habe. Hat seinerzeit glaube ich knapp zu einer 4 gereicht, weshalb ich sie jetzt mal besser nicht hier hinein kopiere
> 
> Kai


 
mach mal ruhig 
man muss auch über sich selbst lachen können 
kann dir beizeiten mal meine verweigerung fürn wehrdienst präsentieren. die dürfte auch für lacher sorgen


----------



## Snooselchen (14. Juli 2009)

Kai, 

ich hätte nix dagegen wenn Du dich jetzt schon auf den Weg Richtung Beckum machen würdest   Hab ja eine Aufgabe für dich ... 

Bis gleich


----------



## sonic3105 (14. Juli 2009)

Das bis gleich hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## Snooselchen (14. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie muss ich ihn ja überzeugen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Juli 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> mach mal ruhig


Es ist es nicht wert, glaub mir!


seppel82 schrieb:


> man muss auch über sich selbst lachen können


Da gebe ich dir Recht! Aber ich lache in diesem Fall lieber für mich allein! 

Kai
P.S.: @ Steffi
Nächstes Mal wieder


----------



## eminem7905 (14. Juli 2009)

so back @home, 

eilperfeld trails kuhfeld trail dann rüber auf den stadtberg, trail hinter dem tor rüber richtung hasper talsperre, seppel gesucht, weiter richtung EN und dann die trails die uns maik gezeigt hat, runter und dann nach hause. 

daten:

38,25km mit 922HM und 17,6er schnitt. puls 143 AV


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> daten:
> 
> 38,25km mit 922HM und 17,6er schnitt. puls 143 AV


----------



## sonic3105 (14. Juli 2009)

@martin 
Ebenfalls Schöne Werte.


----------



## apoptygma (14. Juli 2009)

So, mich doch noch kurzfristig entschlossen, aufs Bike und nicht aufs Laufband zu gehen.

Meine übliche GA-Runde:

48 km, 2:19, 20,7er Schnitt (freu), 133er Puls

Knie links macht Probleme, muss ich mal beobachten.


----------



## eminem7905 (14. Juli 2009)

danke danke, aber da geht noch was, sind ja noch 50 tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> 20,7er Schnitt (freu)




Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (14. Juli 2009)

@Wencke
Gratulation

@Martin
Joa in 50 Tagen kann man noch ein wenig Trainieren


----------



## eminem7905 (14. Juli 2009)

allerdings ist mein hinterrad im eimer, die achse hat schon länger einen weg, muss mir neue laufräder im august holen, sebastian hat es gestern gesehen, wie die kassette am eiern war. 

habe auch heute einen neuen trail entdeckt, aber da mussen noch ein paar biker durch, damit sich ein schöner weg bildet.


----------



## sonic3105 (14. Juli 2009)

@Martin
Ich hätte da noch nen Laufradsatz. Falls du Intresse hast. Melden.


----------



## eminem7905 (14. Juli 2009)

du hast aber glaube ich ne schmale felge, ich will gerne eine breitere haben, so 21mm aufwärts. werde im august nach actionssports fahren, und schauen was die da haben, werde sofort mit einer neunen kassette den laufradsatz ordern.


----------



## sonic3105 (14. Juli 2009)

Da ist es aber nicht unbedingt möglich I-Net Preise im Laden zu bekommen. Falls du dir da schon was raus gesucht hast kläre das vorher Telefonisch ab. Bei meinem Laufrädern haben sie Online Preis gegeben und Bei der Bremse haben sie mich angeschrieben und meinten der Preis gilt nur Online . Arbeiten wohl getrennt voneinander .


----------



## eminem7905 (14. Juli 2009)

ok, danke gut zu wissen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Juli 2009)

Martin, was versprichst du dir von dem neuen LRS?
Ich habe zwei hier, sind aber beide nix für breite Reifen...

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (14. Juli 2009)

das ich einen heilen satz habe, wie gelesen hast, ist meiner ja in den nächsten wochen total im eimer, da wo die kassatte drauf sitzt ist ne unwucht, und so tanzt die kassette andauernd. und wegen der breite, will keine schmaleren als jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> das ich einen heilen satz habe, wie gelesen hast, ist meiner ja in den nächsten wochen total im eimer, da wo die kassatte drauf sitzt ist ne unwucht, und so tanzt die kassette andauernd. und wegen der breite, will keine schmaleren als jetzt.


Was hast du denn jetzt? Also, welche Breite?

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (14. Juli 2009)

keine ahnung. sind aber sehr breit, breiter als die von sebastian auf seinem bike.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. Juli 2009)

Da fällt mir nur die DT Swiss 5.1 ein. In Sachen Nabe und Speichen habe ich leider keine Ahnung. Mach doch mal ein eigenen Thread auf. Dann hast du die Kompetenz namens garbel, felixthewolf und Zentrator an deiner Seite!
Alle drei werden dir in 5Minuten alle Möglichkeiten aufzählen, brauchst dann nur noch auswählen.

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

oder ich benutze die suche des forums 

ich denke es gab schon massig solcher threads.


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

@Kai und die, die heute mit mit die Baller-Runde fahren wollten..

Ich lieg seit 4 die Früh mit Migräne der etwas übleren Sorte rum....bin auch nicht arbeiten und muss daher auch absagen für heut. Sorry.

Morgen werd ich es aller voraussicht nach auch nicht vor 18 Uhr schaffen, da ich noch Termine habe.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen!


apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Ich lieg seit 4 die Früh mit Migräne der etwas übleren Sorte rum....





apoptygma schrieb:


> bin auch nicht arbeiten und muss daher auch absagen für heut. Sorry.


 Mehr Worte braucht es deinerseits nicht, denke ich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






apoptygma schrieb:


> Morgen werd ich es aller voraussicht nach auch nicht vor 18 Uhr schaffen, da ich noch Termine habe.


Und danach?

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (15. Juli 2009)

jo dito, liege seit 5 wach rum, aber hoffe die mig ist gleich weg, da es um 11 los geht zum wasserski fahren, trotzdem werde ich versuchen im schatten zu bleiben


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2009)

Auch dir natürlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kai


----------



## Snooselchen (15. Juli 2009)

Hätte ich ein Rad, wäre ich mitgefahren  
Wünsche euch noch gute Besserung  
So, bin dann mal arbeiten. Tschööö


P.s. Hab immer noch kein Brief erhalten *heul*


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> Mehr Worte braucht es deinerseits nicht, denke ich!
> 
> 
> ...




Du weisst ja, wenn ich schon nicht arbeiten gehe.....

Ich denk mal durch den sch.....Entzug der KH, vor allem des Zuckers durch das "ich muss in dieses ****in´Kleid passen, hab ich mir dat selbst eingebrockt.

Nee um 3 hab ich Linsentermin morgen, sobald ich da raus bin (vorausgesetzt der Kopf is gut und mein Knie meckert nimmer) bin ich aufm Rad.....

Aber wie ich las, hats Jenz auch erwischt, da dürfte dann auch das sch... Wetter auch ne Rolle spielen, wenn das einfach mal konstant bleben würde 

Ahso....danke an Euch für die Besserungswünsche!


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

So, auch von mir gute besserung. In alle Richtungen. Ich hoffe das hier im Krankenhaus gleich das rauskommt was ich mir erhoffe . Drückt  mir die Daumen im warsten sinne des Wortes .


----------



## schuh074 (15. Juli 2009)

@ martin 

ich schaffe 18:00 heute nicht!
schade ,beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei.
mein sohn (6 jahre) hat sich für ne radtour im lennetal verabredet und da werde ich dann auch erwartet .


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du weisst ja, wenn ich schon nicht arbeiten gehe.....


Ja, weiß ich! 

Mein Tag ist es heute auch nicht. Brauch mal wieder eine Pause, glaube ich. Angefangen hat heute alles auf dem Rad an der B7. Pinkelpause, Radweg gesehen, Radweg gefahren, super langsam, störende Spaziergänger, 2 kurze aber harte Anstiege. Tempo im A****, wollte ich noch über'n Wengeberg. Wollte, weil ich da nicht angekommen bin. Auf dem Weg nach Königsheide hat es dann meinen Wunderschlauch (inkl. Reifen (?)) zerstört  und ich habe mich danach auf den Heimweg gemacht. Ich hatte meinen Tee wahrlich auf, es lief eh nicht gut.

Immerhin habe ich heute meinen 5.000. Kilometer gefahren dieses Jahr. Ist ja auch etwas...

Gruß Kai,
der dem Sascha natürlich heute die Daumen hält!


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

bin auch schon zu hause, gehe aber noch von 12-14 uhr arbeiten, irgend wie liegt es am scheiß wetter. nichts halbes nichts ganzes. und der taupunkt ist auch jenseits von 14, und dementsprechend fühle ich mich 


@schuh

ok, notiert. meld dich bei gelegenheit hier für eine kleine tour. 

@sascha
dauem drück


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo, genervt aus dem krankenhaus zurück, Gute Nachricht
kein gips.
Schlechte Nachricht Rennen in Nordenau ungewiss und wenn dann mitTape oder Bandage.
Zumindest ist dies die AUssage des Arztes.
ichw erde einfach abwarten was die nächsten 2 wochen mit dem daumen bzw dem Gelenk passiert und entscheide dann selbst was ich mache.

Jedenfalls wird gleiche rstmal gegessen und dann die Trainignsrunde gedreht. Leider ohne Wencki und KAi.
Somit stelle ich dann mein Training mal um und werde heute Ga im Bergigerem Terrain versuchen.
Die Kraft Intervalle kommen dann Morgen dran.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Leider ohne Wencki und KAi.


Aber aber aber aufgeschoben ist doch nicht aufgehoben 

Außerdem haben wir ja noch die *Hamm*er-Runde vor uns!
Und davon mal ganz abgesehen sind wir ja noch jung und können noch total oft geg... miteinander fahren 

Komm' erstmal wieder ganz auf die Beine 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

Ja da hast du recht, machen werden wir das aufjedenfall mal. 
Wäre ehute trotzdem gern in gesselschaft gefahren.
naja Training allein hat aber auch was für sich.

@All
Kennt jemand eine Gute günstige Adrese für eine Leistungsdiagnostik mit Laktat Messung mit der er vielleicht erfahrung gesammelt hat??

Würde gerne die genauen werte ermittelt haben , und wenn es geht sollte das ganze nicht alt soweit weg und teuer sein.


----------



## schuh074 (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja da hast du recht, machen werden wir das aufjedenfall mal.
> Wäre ehute trotzdem gern in gesselschaft gefahren.
> naja Training allein hat aber auch was für sich.
> 
> ...


 hey ,
ein arbeitskollege ,leider im monent im urlaub ,beschäftigt sich nebenberuflich mit solchen geschichten und hat kontakte in bochum für solche listungsdiagramm mit laktat und allem zip und zap!

bleibe da mal dran


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> naja Training allein hat aber auch was für sich.


Nein! Alleine fahren macht dumm, wie ich unlängst schon mal anmerkte!

Auf die Frage nach der LD habe ich leider keine Antwort- und auch keine Erfahrung!

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

in hagen ist so ein doc, ein ehemaliger sportdoc, dort gehen die meisten aylienz dahin. soll gut und günstig sein. 

boh, kein bock mehr gehabt auf der arbeit, schon zu hause. komisches klima heute.

edit da ist es sogar in deiner nähe 
http://www.miles-germany.de/home.html


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> boh, kein bock mehr gehabt auf der arbeit, schon zu hause.http://www.miles-germany.de/home.html


Gar nicht lange Pause machen!
Hopp hopp, rauf aufs Rad!

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

um 18 uhr, man sollte nicht in der mittagssonne fahren. heute wird aber eine leicht tour gemacht mit den aylienz


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

@Sascha:

Bei Miles meine ich biste normal mit nem Hunni dabei, was ne LD angeht. Steht bei mir ja auch noch aufm Zettel, werd mich aber noch mit dem zuständigen der Aylienz in Verbindung setzen, da die da ja Sonderkonditionen erhalten.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> um 18 uhr, man sollte nicht in der mittagssonne fahren. heute wird aber eine leicht tour gemacht mit den aylienz


Ach so! Na dann viel Spaß später!

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ursache für den Platten ist gefunden. Oh Wunder, ein Loch im Schlauch  Platt wäre aber auch jeder andere Schlauch gewesen!


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

Ah danke euch, 
Hab gerade mal reingeschaut und werde da die Tage mal Anrufen.
Möchte ganz gern mal die genauen daten haben, damit man mal weiss wo man so steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ah danke euch,
> Hab gerade mal reingeschaut und werde da die Tage mal Anrufen.
> Möchte ganz gern mal die genauen daten haben, damit man mal weiss wo man so steht.




Is ja auch das, was ich wissen mag. Wäre niczht so der Kracher, wenn ich übern nächsten Winter ggf. eben falsch oder am Bedarf vorbei trainiere


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia90j4OudbA&hl=de"]YouTube - If Tomorrow Never Comes[/nomedia]


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)




----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> YouTube - If Tomorrow Never Comes




Du machst mir Angst.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> YouTube - If Tomorrow Never Comes


Möchtest du drüber reden?

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

nee, ich mach meine geistlichen Blitze lieber mit mir Selber aus.
Aber das Lied ist ein Klassiker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

Warte es geht noch besser
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMfA2a31c64"]YouTube - Helene Fischer - Ich wollte nie erwachsen sein (Nessaja)[/ame]


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> nee, ich mach meine geistlichen Blitze lieber mit mir Selber aus.


Hat ja auch etwas!


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber das Lied ist ein Klassiker.


Woher sollte ich das wissen? 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_0UXRY_rY"]YouTube - Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing[/ame]


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Woher sollte ich das wissen?
> 
> Kai



allgemeinwissen 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiXGEgrLrjE"]YouTube - Berlin - Take My Breath Away TOP GUN SOUNDTRACK[/ame]


----------



## seppel82 (15. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWAx1wPfvMY"]YouTube - Schnappi - Schnappi Das Kleine Krokodil[/ame]


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

Oh Aerosmith ist auch ganz grosses Kino.


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hat ja auch etwas!
> Woher sollte ich das wissen?
> 
> Kai




Muss man nicht wissen


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> YouTube - Schnappi - Schnappi Das Kleine Krokodil


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

auch top 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f1cwycSWq0"]YouTube - AC DC Thunderstruck[/ame]


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

Schni Schna Schnapi..........
LOL wie Geil.
Ich amch gleich noch kleiner HAi rein..... und dann guckt nie wieder einer in unseren Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2009)

Der [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olhczmTbB4I"]YouTube - Kleiner Hai[/ame] darf in diesem Zusammenhang auch nicht fehlen, wie ich finde!

Kai
P.S.: Zu spät Sascha, ich hab schon...


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

und dann gehts direkt auf dem......

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQIxn7s3ym8"]YouTube - AC/DC Highway to Hell Live!![/ame]


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

@martin Acdc 
hab ich aber nen schöneres Video zu MOm

Für die Zartbeseitigten  nicht gucken





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVird3qpoxQ&feature=related"]YouTube - extreme fighting knockouts[/ame]


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

Ach wie Blöd das ich damit nie angefangen habe Kampfsport ist schon irgendwie ganz großes Kino


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ach wie Blöd das ich damit nie angefangen habe Kampfsport ist schon irgendwie ganz großes Kino




Ich habe etliche Jahr Handball gespielt, das war Kampfsport genug....


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

Ja HAndball ist auch nich gerade Zimperlich, aber mit Boxen oder Kickboxen nicht zuvergleichen


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja HAndball ist auch nich gerade Zimperlich, aber mit Boxen oder Kickboxen nicht zuvergleichen




Du hast noch keine Damenhandball auf Kreisebene geschaut ne? ;-)


----------



## seppel82 (15. Juli 2009)

bis auf ein paar ausnahmen, hat das video mit kampfsport nicht mehr viel zu tun. hirnlose prügelei trifft es eher. gegner liegt am boden und immer schön auf den kopp.... da mangelt es etwas an sportlicher fairness !


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

Habe glaube ich sehr oft Handball geschaut, Damen wie Herren.

Aber es sind nunmal nicht die gleichen Sportarten.
Und nicht der Kampfsport in dem Sinne wie ich ihn meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (15. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du hast noch keine Damenhandball auf Kreisebene geschaut ne? ;-)


 
ich sag nur eishockey


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> bis auf ein paar ausnahmen, hat das video mit kampfsport nicht mehr viel zu tun. hirnlose prügelei trifft es eher. gegner liegt am boden und immer schön auf den kopp.... da mangelt es etwas an sportlicher fairness !


*unterschreib* 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

ok, 
zum entspannen

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw"]YouTube - Extreme Sheep LED Art[/ame]


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

So ich bin auf dem Rad , bis Später mal


----------



## Snooselchen (15. Juli 2009)

Hey, ihr werdet es nicht glauben was ich heute in meinem Briefkasten gesehen habe  *Yeaaar* es kann losgehen


----------



## seppel82 (15. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Hey, ihr werdet es nicht glauben was ich heute in meinem Briefkasten gesehen habe  *Yeaaar* es kann losgehen


 
glückwunsch 
na dann bestell direkt mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snooselchen (15. Juli 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> glückwunsch
> na dann bestell direkt mal




Würde ich ja, muss ja ersteinmal überwiesen werden  ich schätze mal zum WE hin kann ich es bestellen


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

Es ging um die Lohnsteuer??
Also bei mir ist das schon immer auf dem konto sobald ich den bescheid im kasten habe. zumindest war es die letzten drei mal so.
Also dann Glückwunsch und freut mich das du nun auch bald aufs Bike kannst.
Glaub mir du wirst es nicht bereuen.

So meine Kraft Intervalle am Berg sind beendet. Ga1 mit 3 Intervallen je 10 Minuten mit Trittfrequenz 60-75 .
Werte
38,15 km/ Fahrtzeit 1:33:04 / Schnitt 24,60 Km/h / Hfq Schnitt 136/ 
383 Hm


So jetzt die Algemeine Frage wer fährt Morgen mit mir ne Flache GA1 Runde??


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So jetzt die Algemeine Frage wer fährt Morgen mit mir ne Flache GA1 Runde??



Ich eher nicht, ich werde wenn morgen genau das fahren, was ich heute nicht konnt :-(. Davon ab weiss ich aber eben auch noch nicht genau um wieviel Uhr das sein wird. Das alles eben auch nur wenns meinem Kopp besser geht


----------



## Snooselchen (15. Juli 2009)

@ sonic

ich hoffe dass ich es nicht bereuen werde 
Ich kenn es aus so, dass das Geld am gleich Tag schon auf dem Konto ist. Vielleicht ja morgen, würde mich dann zumindest freuen


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

Ach das wirst schon nicht, 
es gibt nichts schöneres als Biken an der Frsichen Luft. 

@Wencke
Schade, aber mal schauen vielleicht findet sich ja noch wer anders.
ich werde morgen keine Anschlag Intervalle fahren das macht nicht wirklich Sinn.
Aber vielleicht nächste Woche.


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juli 2009)

grüß gott @all

wollt nur mal hallo sagen und nen lebenszeichen von mir geben. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlBrlnd6R3I"]YouTube - Jasper - HDL Song (Offizielles Musik Video)[/ame]

zum kürzelwahn


----------



## seppel82 (15. Juli 2009)

der ist klasse
rettet den wortschatz !!!


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

Hi Christian du Lebst ja auch noch.


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juli 2009)

> Hi Christian du Lebst ja auch noch.


 
ja der ruhrpotta.... lebt *noch*


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

@Christian
Joa freut mich das du mal wieder schreibst.
Und fährst noch rad nebenbei??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juli 2009)

ja sicher fahr ich noch mit dem rad war die letzten zwei tage fleißig. km kann ich nicht sagen hab ja keinen tacho aber ne zeit kann ich sagen so 2-3 stunden. strecke ist von mir nach bladenhorst, hebewerk henrichenburg, lohburg, zeche waltrop und über dortmund mengede wieder nach castrop zurück. 
halt nur alles flach und keine trails. aber dafür teilweise nette reiterinen unterwegs


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

Joa ist ja auch mal ganz schön Flach zufahren.


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juli 2009)

einzige anstiege hab ich zu mir dann auf dem rückweg. naja wohne *auf* schwerin, halt der höchste punkt in castrop rauxel.

ach ja und ich fahr selbst einkaufen mit meinem baumarkt bike, auto steht meistens rum und vereinsamt unter der woche


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

Jemand Bock auf ne Apfelschorle im Roadstop oder sonstwo??


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juli 2009)

lust schon aber leider ruft der sportplatz und das runde leder.


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Jemand Bock auf ne Apfelschorle im Roadstop oder sonstwo??




Hm klar, warum nich.....


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

Na dann sind wir schon zu zweit.


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

jo bin dabei, da sich mein grillabend verschiebt, könnte allerdings bis max. 21 uhr.


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

wann 19 uhr??? ich klingel mal bei seppel durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

also ich wäre aller frühstens um 20:30 Uhr  da.
Muss noch duschen usw.


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> also ich wäre aller frühstens um 20:30 Uhr  da.
> Muss noch duschen usw.



Passt mir gut.


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

hmm, schreibt noch hier rein, kläre das gerade mit der grillfeier. du brauchst 2 stunden um zu duschen und so???


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

ja es kommt ja auch noch Alles was zählt und GZsZ


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ja es kommt ja auch noch Alles was zählt und GZsZ


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ja es kommt ja auch noch Alles was zählt und GZsZ



ok, dazu sage ich jetzt nichts. 

gehe jetzt grillen, aber habe mein n79 mit internet (w-lan dichte sehr hoch in eilpe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

Hm, dann hat sich das doch für mich ggf. erledigt.


----------



## seppel82 (15. Juli 2009)

@ eminem & apotygma
will mich ungern einmischen, aber ich finde ihr solltet euch mal in ruhe zusammensetzen und versuchen miteinander zu reden. dürfte die mehrheit hier freuen wenn ihr eure konflikte vergessen könntet.


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> @ eminem & apotygma
> will mich ungern einmischen, aber ich finde ihr solltet euch mal in ruhe zusammensetzen und versuchen miteinander zu reden. dürfte die mehrheit hier freuen wenn ihr eure konflikte vergessen könntet.




Hey Du!

Du, das ist mehr oder minder ganz einfach. Er entschuldigt sich hier für sein Auftreten im Messi seinerzeit und gut is. 

Mehr isses nicht.

Da er aber nicht im Geringsten weiss, wofür er sich entschuldigen soll....aber, hintenrum reinschlagen (vor allem auf Leute, die das bis heute nichtmal wissen) um dann hier noch im Nachgang relevante Passagen rauszulöschen, damit auch keiner....

Wie gesagt, siehe oben. Und so lange hab ich eben keinen Bock auf seine Anwesenheit. Was ich ihm zu sagen hatte, habe ich ihm gesagt.

Und seine Provokationen gehen ja nicht nur in meine Richtung, sondern auch unterschwellig in andere. Und, was ich ansich noch viel schlimmer finde, er hinterfragt Verhaltensweisen bei anderen, was ihr Verhalten in meine Richtung angeht, so nach dem Motto: "Du hast Dich ihr gegenüber aber mal so und so verhalten und jetzt so und so.....".


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

@Sebastian,
Ich bin jedenfalls gleich um 20:30 uhr da. wer kommt der kommt. Und wenn keiner kommt ich trinke meine Apfelschorle auch alleine. Lach.


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

Aber, um das auch nicht wieder hier ausarten zu lassen, es sind eben zwischenmenschliche Dinge, auf die die generell nicht kann und die ich mir eben auch generell dann vom Hals halte. Das weder Du, noch andere was dafür können, ist völlig klar, da ich aber schon immer eine sehr autarke Person war, stelle ich meine Person über eine etwaige Gruppendynamik, vor allem wenns für mich im Umkehrschluss bedeuten würde, das ich weiter meine Klappe halten müsste, wenn mir jemand massiv auf den Sack geht.


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

Großes Tennis 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N0LsXJvUdA"]YouTube - Muse Take a Bow Live[/ame]


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (15. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> jo bin dabei, da sich mein grillabend verschiebt, könnte allerdings bis max. 21 uhr.



Woltes du nicht um 18:00Uhr mit den Aylienz fahren?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Woltes du nicht um 18:00Uhr mit den Aylienz fahren?


Guten Abend!

Er hatte doch etwas von einer kurzen und gemütlichen Runde erzählt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Woltes du nicht um 18:00Uhr mit den Aylienz fahren?



Huhu Uwe 

Sorry, das ich das heute wieder abblasen musste, aber bei mir war ansich den ganzan Tag dieser hier:








angesagt


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (15. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Huhu Uwe
> 
> Sorry, das ich das heute wieder abblasen musste, aber bei mir war ansich den ganzan Tag dieser hier:
> 
> ...



Is schon OK.
Ab und zu haben Frauen ja schon mal Kopfschmerzen

Damit die Aylienz nicht alleine fahren mussten bin ich halt ein Stückel mit geradel.

P.S. ich hoffe es geht dir jetzt besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (15. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Is schon OK.
> Ab und zu haben Frauen ja schon mal Kopfschmerzen
> 
> Damit die Aylienz nicht alleine fahren mussten bin ich halt ein Stückel mit geradel.
> ...




Ja.....geht so einigermaßen wieder. Muss auch ins Büro morgen. da geht nix dran vorbei....






Davon wären Sie zwar wohl weg (das Klischee erfüllt das Blondie nämlich nicht ), aber irgendwas is ja immer


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (15. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja.....geht so einigermaßen wieder. Muss auch ins Büro morgen. da geht nix dran vorbei....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich platz gleich hab jetzt 2 Liter Wasser drin und muss:kotz:


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

Nabend, bin auch wedier Zuhause und werd mich nach Lecker meditteraen Hähnchen Sticks ins Bett gewegen.

Mit fahren will morgen wohl niemand dann mach ich mich alleine auf den Weg. Mal sehen wo ich Rauskomme. eventuell Kemnader See oder doch mal Richtung Sauerland???


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

jo bin auch da. ne ich hatte heute kein bock zu fahren uwe, und es gibt bei den aylienz 2 touren die mittwoch angeboten werden, 1 fortgeschrittenen tour, wo ich absolut keinen bock hatte, und eine aufbautour mit verstärktem technik training.


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juli 2009)

> eventuell Kemnader See oder doch mal Richtung Sauerland???


 
Kemnade würde ich ne runde mit drehen je nachdem wann du los willst.
Hab vorher evtl noch den Horror IKEA mit ner Frau vor mir. Naja Mann muss auch mal dahin wo es weh tut


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Mit fahren will morgen wohl niemand


Sag das nicht zu laut 
Vorstellbar ist das fütr mich, allerdings schwer realisierbar, wegen Entfernung... Wann wolltest du denn los?

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Kemnade würde ich ne runde mit drehen je nachdem wann du los willst.
> Hab vorher evtl noch den Horror IKEA mit ner Frau vor mir. Naja Mann muss auch mal dahin wo es weh tut



HOT DOGS HOT DOGS HOT DOGS


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juli 2009)

> HOT DOGS HOT DOGS HOT DOGS


 
ne IKEA und diese neumodische ernährung esse ich nicht. lieber ne ordentliche currywurst im bermuda drei eck in bochum und schön scharf machen

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjvpGVo00kg"]YouTube - Herbert Groenemeyer - Currywurst[/nomedia]


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

@kai
Los wollte ich wenn so gegen Vormittags, können uns unten am Hengsteysee treffen und dann schauen welche Richtung wir einschlagen. Mache das Pauschal erstmal vom morgigen befinden meiner Beine abhängig. Aber gefahren wird aufjedenfall.

@Christian
Currywurst ist der absolute Oberkracher Hit von Grönemeyer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

die 1 euro hotdogs wurden nur erfunden, damit wir mit den frauen zu ikea fahren. das ist ein verfluchtes lockmittel


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich kaufe bei Ikea immer Vanillekerzen.

Uwe machst du das eigentlich mit absicht oder überliest du meine Beiträge immer???


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juli 2009)

> @Christian
> Currywurst ist der absolute Oberkracher Hit von Grönemeyer.


 
Ok das Lied ist Kult und geht auch wirklich um die beste Currywurst in Bochum. Herbert hat es gesungen aber nicht selber geschrieben. Ist von Dieter Krebs (schon nen Wink des Schiksals das der an Krebs starb)


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe bei Ikea immer Vanillekerzen.



oh man, was geht in deinem kopf vor


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juli 2009)

Nehm ja mein TOMTOM mit damit ich da wieder rausfinde ich hasse diesen Laden hoffe nur das die dicke RTL Tante alles aufgekauft hat und ich schnell wieder raus bin da. Noch schlimmer ist es aber mit Frauen Schuhe kaufen gehen. Warum gibt es da eigentlich keine Bierbude bei Deichmann???


----------



## mistermoo (15. Juli 2009)

so bin auch zurück 45mio kilometer wasserski gefahren, 1000 blaue flecken und macken, muskelkater, aber so nen ultra spass inne backen, dass ich sogar meine migräne vergessen habe

höre auf dem rechten ohr nichts mehr, war wohl von der 3fach rolle seitwärts am ende von kurve 3.....

geniale sache

ich wollte am samstag ne schöne runde fahren, ganz früh morgens, wer sich anschließen will, einfach melden und hier früh auf der matte stehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

ich finde ikea recht interessant, da gibt es so viele junge familien die sich selbst nicht verwirklicht haben, und dann zu strafe den kindern komische finnische doppelnamen geben.


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

@jens
wenn du jetzt schon Muskelkater hast dann warte mal Morgen ab .

Aber wie kommt man dazu Wasserski zufahren??
Wakeboard macht Drei mal soviel Spass


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juli 2009)

> ich finde ikea recht interessant, da gibt es so viele junge familien die sich selbst nicht verwirklicht haben, und dann zu strafe den kindern komische finnische doppelnamen geben.


 
JA ok das der einzige Grund was mich dann dazu bewegt hat ja zu sagen das ich die dame begleite.
 NiclasEric möchte aus dem Ballparadies abgeholt werden


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

@Martin
Was in meinem kopf vorgeht.
Ja warum kauft man Vanille kerzen.?????
wahrscheinlich damit man ne kerze anmachen kann und es in der Wohnung gut riecht.Das wäre denke ich die Simpelste erklärung dafür.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> Los wollte ich wenn so gegen Vormittags, können uns unten am Hengsteysee treffen und dann schauen welche Richtung wir einschlagen. Mache das Pauschal erstmal vom morgigen befinden meiner Beine abhängig. Aber gefahren wird aufjedenfall.


Vormittags ist super, aber der Treffpunkt ist irgendwie nicht so der Brüller... Auf große Sucherei habe ich keine Lust!
Na ja, fahren wir halt ein anderes Mal wieder.
Wie meine Beine morgen sind kann ich jetzt auch noch nicht sagen.

Bis die Tage mal,
Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

Sucherei??
Also der Hengsteysee ist nun wirklich nicht so Winzig das man ihn nicht finden kann.


----------



## mistermoo (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @jens
> wenn du jetzt schon Muskelkater hast dann warte mal Morgen ab .
> 
> Aber wie kommt man dazu Wasserski zufahren??
> Wakeboard macht Drei mal soviel Spass



mono/wakeboard/kneeboard, alles gefahren hrhr dual hatten sie nicht da oder wollten die mir nicht geben und über die rampe durfte ich auch nicht weil ich keinen helm habe und so bla funxel müll


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> so bin auch zurück 45mio kilometer wasserski gefahren, 1000 blaue flecken und macken, muskelkater, aber so nen ultra spass inne backen, dass ich sogar meine migräne vergessen habe
> 
> höre auf dem rechten ohr nichts mehr, war wohl von der 3fach rolle seitwärts am ende von kurve 3.....
> 
> ...



jo, denke ich bin dabei, adresse bitte per PN


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juli 2009)

@ sascha wie gesagt Kemnade würde ich mit


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Sucherei??
> Also der Hengsteysee ist nun wirklich nicht so Winzig das man ihn nicht finden kann.


Da unterschätzt du mich... 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (15. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> jo, denke ich bin dabei, adresse bitte per PN



jo pm oder sms, wird aber ne flachrunde oder willste hügel?

mal sehen wie mein muskelkater morgen ausschaut, zieht bestimmt ne üble grimasse


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

egal, hauptsache irgendwo ein bierchen und kuchen oder so, aber flach wäre mal nicht schlecht, vielleicht komme ich auf den GA geschmack :kotz:


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Da unterschätzt du mich...
> 
> Kai



wenn du in hagen am bahnhof bist, fährst du solange dem schild HERDECKE nach bist du unter dir einen see findest. du kommst am bauhaus am bahr an kenntucky und am kreisel neben autohaus max moritz biegst du rechts ab, unter einer brücke duch, und nach 2 kilometern bist du in herdecke


----------



## seppel82 (15. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> mono/wakeboard/kneeboard, alles gefahren hrhr dual hatten sie nicht da oder wollten die mir nicht geben und über die rampe durfte ich auch nicht weil ich keinen helm habe und so bla funxel müll


 
wo bist du denn gefahren? hätt ich auch mal lust drauf. im wasser sind nicht so viele bäume zum knochen brechen


----------



## mistermoo (15. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> egal, hauptsache irgendwo ein bierchen und kuchen oder so, aber flach wäre mal nicht schlecht, vielleicht komme ich auf den GA geschmack :kotz:



das sollte machbar sein, km gewünscht ??


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Juli 2009)

@Jens
Joa das meist so das die dich mit den Leihwakeboards nicht auf die Rampe lassen.
Warst bestimmt in Hamm, oder??

@Christian
ich entscheide das wie gesagt dann Morgen vormittag.
meld mich dann aber nochmal im Forum.


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> das sollte machbar sein, km gewünscht ??



ach so für 2-3 stunden, geht auch 4 wenns flach ist.


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juli 2009)

wenn würd ich mich dann am kemnader see anschließen für ne runde


----------



## mistermoo (15. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ach so für 2-3 stunden, geht auch 4 wenns flach ist.




jo bekommen wir hin

@sascha
ne nix hamm, große anlage in langenfeld bei wuppertal/solingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juli 2009)

PUUUUUUUH morgen doch nicht nach IKEA


----------



## mistermoo (15. Juli 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> PUUUUUUUH morgen doch nicht nach IKEA



aber in den


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juli 2009)

> aber in den


 


nein auch dahin nicht und falls jetzt noch kommt zum frauenarzt nein auch das nicht


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

ach frauenarzt ist ok, man blickt tief in die seele der frau hinein


----------



## mistermoo (15. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ach frauenarzt ist ok, man blickt tief in die seele der frau hinein



es gibt dinge die willste garnicht sehen....


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

ich will nicht fotos aus deiner kindheit sehen 

edith sagt ich soll jetzt schlafen gehen, also gute nacht @all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (15. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich will nicht fotos aus deiner kindheit sehen



ne aber jetzt weiss ich warum du dich immer so dick einpackst.... bauch verstecken waaaaa...


----------



## shaun_baker (15. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiHgfHNCHMA"]YouTube - Atze SchrÃ¶der - Zieh den Hebel[/ame]


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Juli 2009)

hey wo hast du das foto her. das ist nur der kompressor für den kolben 

gute nacht @all


----------



## seppel82 (16. Juli 2009)

kennt man aus resident evil...


----------



## mistermoo (16. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hey wo hast du das foto her. das ist nur der kompressor für den kolben
> 
> gute nacht @all



hätte da aber auch an das hier gedacht bei dir....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> resident evil







Kai


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> so bin auch zurück 45mio kilometer wasserski gefahren, 1000 blaue flecken und macken, muskelkater, aber so nen ultra spass inne backen, dass ich sogar meine migräne vergessen habe
> 
> höre auf dem rechten ohr nichts mehr, war wohl von der 3fach rolle seitwärts am ende von kurve 3.....
> 
> ...




Moin!

Mit Treff in Dortmund? Nee, dann ich eher nicht, weil mir das dann definitiv zu früh ist. Treff hier könnten wir drüber reden, da Du ja eh so nen Frühaufsteher bist. 

Dann werd ich Samstag wohl allein hier los, ggf. dann die große Kemnader. Heute schaffe ich es auf jeden Fall nicht so zeitig, da ich um 3 noch den Linsentermin habe und  ich denk, das ich erst zu 17 Uhr zu Hause bin in dem Dreh.


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> hätte da aber auch an das hier gedacht bei dir....



link, wo gibts den zu kaufen?????


----------



## mistermoo (16. Juli 2009)

http://shop.strato.de/epages/61191284.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61191284/Products/00572


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juli 2009)

Und meine Sattelstütze is angekommen, also werde ich heute Abend sogar eher erst gegen 19 Uhr los und Licht mitnehmen für den Fall der Fälle. Denn die wird dann ersma noch eingebsatelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,
Samstag weiss ich noch nicht was ich fahre aber eventuell schliesse ich mich an wem weiss ich aber auch noch nicht.

Heute die Runde bin ich mir immer noch nicht schlüssig,  wo sie hingehen soll.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo!
Gestern:


Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg nach Königsheide hat es dann meinen Wunderschlauch (inkl. Reifen (?)) zerstört


Heute, den Wunderschlauch hatte ich geflickt als Ersatz im Rucksack, kam er dann wieder zum Einsatz. Km26, Luftverlust!  Anhalten, Mantel von außen begutachten, von innen abtasten, nix finden, neuen Schlauch rein, aufpumpen, weiterfahren, erneuten Luftverlust feststellen und mittelschwer bis total angepisst den Heimweg antreten.

Ob ich heute noch mal fahren werde ist bis hierhin ungewiss. Erstmal habe ich keinen Bock das HR wieder auszubauen,etc.

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

Eventuell an der Felge ne Kante??
Muss ja irgendwo was sein wenn du dir die Schläuche der reihe nach Plättest.
Echt ärgerlich.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Echt ärgerlich.


Sehr schön zusammengefasst 
Ja, irgendetwas muss da ja sein. Ein Schlauch geht ja nicht einfach so kaputt. Um genaueres zu erfahren müsste ich das alles auseinander bauen. Dazu habe ich gerade irgendwie keine Lust. Wenn ich näheres weiß, lasse ich es euch wissen.

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

Ja mach das mal,
irgendwie komm ich heut nicht aus dem Arsch, bin immernoch nicht Unterwegs.


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Gestern:
> 
> Heute, den Wunderschlauch hatte ich geflickt als Ersatz im Rucksack, kam er dann wieder zum Einsatz. Km26, Luftverlust!  Anhalten, Mantel von außen begutachten, von innen abtasten, nix finden, neuen Schlauch rein, aufpumpen, weiterfahren, erneuten Luftverlust feststellen und mittelschwer bis total angepisst den Heimweg antreten.
> ...




Kontrollier mal, ob sich ne Speiche durchgedrückt hat.....


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. Juli 2009)

Ach was bin ich froh das ich Tubeless fahre.^^



> Kontrollier mal, ob sich ne Speiche durchgedrückt hat.....



Wie meinst du das denn?


----------



## shaun_baker (16. Juli 2009)

tag zusammen


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juli 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ach was bin ich froh das ich Tubeless fahre.^^
> 
> 
> 
> Wie meinst du das denn?



Kann doch sein, das ne Speiche nen millimeter durchs Felgenband.....aus welchen Gründen auch immer? Oder ist das gänzlich auszuschließen? War nur ne Idee....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

Naja ob Tubelees soviel besser ist? Hab da auch kurz drüber nachgedacht.
aber dann doch erstmal weider Schläuche genommen.
Weil ein Gewichtsvorteil wird es Definitiv nicht, demnach erschliesst sich mir der Sinn nicht. Aber erklären lassen tue ich es mir gerne.


----------



## Snooselchen (16. Juli 2009)

hallöle Leutz 

Yeaaaar, es ist bestellt 
Jetzt heisst es nur noch warten


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja mach das mal,
> irgendwie komm ich heut nicht aus dem Arsch, bin immernoch nicht Unterwegs.



Wie sieht es mit ner Runde am See aus heute Abend.

P.S. bin jetzt mal kurz mit meinem Weibchen Eis essen schau gleich nochmal rein


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Yeaaaar, es ist bestellt


Glückwunsch Herr äääääähhhhmmmmm Frau Gundelach! 

Kai


----------



## Snooselchen (16. Juli 2009)

Sehr witzig Scho.... äääähmmm Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Sehr witzig Scho.... äääähmmm Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snooselchen (16. Juli 2009)

hab schon richtig angst


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> *[Bild entfernt]*
> hab schon richtig angst


Und womit?

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juli 2009)

@Kai

Ich kanns vervollständigen..... 

@Steffi und Kai
Was heisst das eigentlich???

Stütze is dran, sehr sehr geiles Teil 


Doof is nur, das sie keine Skala für die die Höhe hat. Nu gehts wieder ans rumfummeln und einstellen *seufz


----------



## Snooselchen (16. Juli 2009)

@ kai
 ich sage nix ohne meinen Anwalt


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Juli 2009)

So wie sieht es aus mit radeln heute.
Noch ist das Wetter OK ab morgen soll es schlechter werden.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @ Kai
> Was heisst das eigentlich???


Ich habe meinen Post geschrieben, weil ihre Bestellung mit den Worten "Sehr geehrter Herr Gundelach" bestätigt wurde.
Daraufhin sah sich der Herr, nee, die Dame gezwungen, Internes nach außen zu tragen!
Nicht ganz zu Unrecht hüllt sie sich ohne ihren Anwalt nun in Schweigen...

Aber um das noch aufzuklären:
Mit Scho... hat sie ihren "Spitznamen" für mich angedeutet.  Und der hat nun in der Öffentlichkeit rein gar nix verloren! 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: @ Uwe
Also ich fahre heute nicht mehr, sorry!


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Post geschrieben, weil ihre Bestellung mit den Worten "Sehr geehrter Herr Gundelach" bestätigt wurde.
> Daraufhin sah sich der Herr, nee, die Dame gezwungen, Internes nach außen zu tragen!
> Nicht ganz zu Unrecht hüllt sie sich ohne ihren Anwalt nun in Schweigen...
> 
> ...




Ich wollt ja auch nur. per PM wissen, was das bedeutet (ich weiss ja, wies ausgeschrieben heisst) 

@Uwe
Ich ja, aber erst sehr viel später den Abend, ich spekulier gerade um die 18:30 rum


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich wollt ja auch nur. per PM wissen, was das bedeutet (ich weiss ja, wies ausgeschrieben heisst)


Ja? 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja?
> 
> Kai




Ja Du Knaller, weil Du damit an anderer Stelle unterschreibst ;-)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Juli 2009)

Ich guck noch die Zieleinfahrt der Tour und dann mach ich mich langsam auf dem Weg.
Vieleicht sieht mann sich ja am See.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (16. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich guck noch die Zieleinfahrt der Tour und dann mach ich mich langsam auf dem Weg.
> Vieleicht sieht mann sich ja am See.




Wenns scheppert bin ich das *lach


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja Du Knaller, weil Du damit an anderer Stelle unterschreibst ;-)


Konnt' ja nicht ahnen, dass du darauf achtest, was ich den Kids auf ihre Autogrammkarten kritzel... 
Ich weiß warum und mir ist ein Wenig nach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 der Sinn!


apoptygma schrieb:


> Wenns scheppert bin ich das *lach



Dann mal viel Spaß!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Snooselchen (16. Juli 2009)

wo treibst du dich rum , kai


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

@Uwe
Sorry das ein wenig Spät bin gerade wieder daheim.

@Wencke 
Glückwunsch zur Stütze.

So GA Runde abgebrochen weil TRINKEN alle.
hat aber auch gereicht.
auf den Kopf genau 80 Km.
in 3:29:23 mit nem Schnitt von 22,93 Km/h
Hfq Schnitt 126
328 Hm.

Das Wetter ist echt der Hammer, ich steh total auf Sommer.


@Schnoosel
Glückwunsch zum Rad, dürfte dann ja auch nicht so lange Dauern bis das Gute Stück kommt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

Gute Werte der Herr! 
Ich war weit weniger fleißig, hatte aber auch mächtig die Schnauze voll...





sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Schnoosel
> Glückwunsch zum Rad, dürfte dann ja auch nicht so lange Dauern bis das Gute Stück kommt.


Und dann dauert es hoffentlich auch nicht mehr lange bis sich der erste Zug nach Hamm (?) aufmacht, der Steffi einen Besuch abzustatten! Wenn sie es sich heute nicht verscherzt hat...

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

Ach Quatsch, wieso verscherzt??
Nach Hamm halten wir mal im Auge ist denke ich recht leicht zu finden.
Wenn ich meine Radkarte wieder bekomme ist das eh noch einfacher.
Schauen wir mal wie wir da am besten Fahren.

Die Frage ist dann nur wann aber ne GA Runde kann man da allemal Raus machen.

Achja Kai, danke fürs Kompliment.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, wieso verscherzt??
> Nach Hamm halten wir mal im Auge ist denke ich recht leicht zu finden.
> Wenn ich meine Radkarte wieder bekomme ist das eh noch einfacher.
> Schauen wir mal wie wir da am besten Fahren.
> ...


Steffi weiß schon warum 

Also ich bin darauf eingestellt irgendwann in nächster Zeit mal mit dem Bike nach Hamm zu fahren und hoffe, die Runde kommt bald mal zustande.
So weit ist es ja nach Hamm nicht, für dich schon gar nicht! Wenn du mitkommst haben wir auch einen für vorne dran, du hast ja auch den kürzesten Weg 

Bitte bitte!
Ich kann mit meinen 31km in 1:17h heute nicht mithalten...

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

Ach wir machen das wie die Rennradfahrer Windschatten geben und alle 20 Sekunden wird gewechselt 
Klar bin ich dabei.

Kann dich ja nicht alleine lassen, du findest ja nicht mal den Hengsteysee. Wie willst du es dann nach Hamm schaffen??


----------



## schuh074 (16. Juli 2009)

coole videos

habe die seite im netz gefunden ,interessante trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ach wir machen das wie die Rennradfahrer Windschatten geben und alle 20 Sekunden wird gewechselt
> Klar bin ich dabei.
> 
> Kann dich ja nicht alleine lassen, du findest ja nicht mal den Hengsteysee. Wie willst du es dann nach Hamm schaffen??


Ja, wir machen das wie bei den Rennradfahrern, wie beim Team Astana! Die Kapitäne fahren die ganze Zeit im Windschatten und alle 1,5-2Stunden darf der Rest 1Minute nach hinten, Getränke holen! 
Von diesem ganzen Windschatten-Gedöhne halte ich eh nix. Dass es einen Vorteil bringt, möchte ich hier nicht bestreiten, aber mir ist es einfach zu doof Rad an Rad zu fahren. Auch am Samstag mit Uwe habe ich, wenn überhaupt, nicht viel Windschatten genommen. Dass ich solche Werte auch alleine fahren kann habe ich ja dann auch ein paar Tage später gezeigt.

Wieso sollte ich alleine sein/mich verfahren? Ich rechne doch stark mit Uwe als Mitfahrer...

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

Ja da hast du recht, allein fahren kann man da auch nur ist das dann ein anderer Kraftaufwand.

Joa denke Uwe schliesst sich an so hörte sich das zumindest letztes mal an.
Wer weiss vielleicht finden sich noch welche die mitfahren wollen


----------



## Snooselchen (16. Juli 2009)

Möchtet ihr echt alle nach hamm kommen


----------



## shaun_baker (16. Juli 2009)

Nabend @ all
was nen Tag ca. 3 Stunden durch die gegend geradelt mich derbe verfahren keine ahnung wo ich war musste mich per handy wieder nach hause leiten lassen. gott sei dank hab ich ne flat. aber die runde war landschaftlich echt nett, vorallem die nette weibliche begleitung am kanal für ne halbe stunde, leider keine telefon nummer bekommen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja da hast du recht, allein fahren kann man da auch nur ist das dann ein anderer Kraftaufwand.
> 
> Joa denke Uwe schliesst sich an so hörte sich das zumindest letztes mal an.
> Wer weiss vielleicht finden sich noch welche die mitfahren wollen


Ja, der Kraftaufwand ist höher, aber das ist es mir wert. Zumal man sich denke ich nicht so abschießt, dass das weniger an Kraftaufwand über ankommen oder verhungern entscheidet. Wer bei mir im Windschatten fahren möchte kann das gerne tun, mir ist es wie gesagt zu doof...

Dass sich Uwe anschließt hoffe ich doch einfach mal sehr.
Dass sich noch andere finden würde ich auch begrüßen. Fraglich was die "Gastgeberin" dazu sagt...

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, die haben wir noch garnicht gefragt, aber was solls Hamm gehört nicht ihr HAHAHAHAHA.

Ja klar kommen wir, aus dem Schuh kommste nicht mehr Raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Möchtet ihr echt alle nach hamm kommen


Du hast es erfasst 
Erst heiß machen und dann absagen, ja?
Nee nee, ich weiß wo dein Haus wohnt *droh*

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (16. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Möchtet ihr echt alle nach hamm kommen



ich war schon letzte woche in hamm, bzw. quasi vorbeigehuscht mit nem 24er schnitt oder so, richtung bockum-hövel und werne abgedreht...


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

Ja der Jens macht auch Geheimtraining und sagt nichts mehr.
Genau wie der Martin der ist auch ganz Undercover Unterwegs.Und dreht Heimlich GA Runden.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

Und im September gucken wir dann dumm aus der Wäsche...

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

Nöö, ich trainier ja nicht für ein rennen sondern für die nächste Saison, dieses Jahr ist ziel im Mittelfeld rauszukommen und Erfahrung zusammeln.
Nächstes jahr wird dann Intressanter.


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Juli 2009)

so ich bin von meiner geheimen ga irgendwas runde hauptsächlich waldautobahnen, 3x um die hasper sperre rauf richtung mühle dann quer richutng zur straße usw. diesmal one trails, weil ich nicht schmutzig werden wollte. 

macht ingestamt:

46,18 km mit 727HM und nem 20,3 schnitt und puls 131 AV


----------



## Snooselchen (16. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Erst heiß machen und dann absagen, ja?
> Nee nee, ich weiß wo dein Haus wohnt *droh*
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ich und Angst, das ich nicht -> 

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, hab ich schon muffensausen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, hab ich schon muffensausen


Wovor?  Ich bin doch bei dir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Juli 2009)

Klar komm ich mit.
Müssen nur einen termin finden wo alle können und das Wetter mitspielt.

Abendrunde zu Ende 
59,69km in 2:16h und 134AV-Puls
Ach ja und Wenke hab ich auch noch getroffen.

Heute gesamt

75,5km in 2:58


----------



## shaun_baker (16. Juli 2009)

sonnige grüße vom balkon mal hier lass

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=348dJaJAwhs"]YouTube - Edward Reekers - So schmeckt der Sommer[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snooselchen (16. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wovor?  Ich bin doch bei dir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja lieb von Dir 
Aber aber aber, ... eine menge anderer auch, und ich sehe nicht wirklich sportlich neben euch sportlichen Typen aus


----------



## Snooselchen (16. Juli 2009)

Ich kann jetzt schon im voraus nicht 


War n kleiner Joke


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juli 2009)

So...zurück und recht zufrieden für die Temperaturen *schwitz

An der Demag noch Uwe getroffen, nen kleinen Plausch gehalten ;-)

Nu ersma Duschen.......


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

@kai
wenn meint Steffi mit Sportlich wenn nimmst du denn bitte noch mit??
kommt MArtin (der blitz) auch mit??


----------



## Snooselchen (16. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich mir so eure Profilbilder anschaue, sieht (fast) jeder sportlich aus, sei froh das Du mich noch nicht gesehen hast


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> wenn meint Steffi mit Sportlich wenn nimmst du denn bitte noch mit??


Das frage ich mich auch gerade. Finde es aber interessant, dass sie sich von uns ein Bild macht, ohne uns (mit Ausnahme von mir  ) zu kennen. Spricht ja nicht gerade für sie 
Aber wen sie gemeint haben könnte kann ich auch nur erahnen...
Bei "sportlich" bin ich aus der Verlosung raus, aber die Diskussion habe ich mit ihr auch schon geführt 

Kai


----------



## Snooselchen (16. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube da haben wir schon ganz oft drübba  disskutiert 
Und ja Kai, dich mein ich auch mit SPORTLICH


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Ich glaube da haben wir schon ganz oft drübba  disskutiert
> Und ja Kai, dich mein ich auch mit SPORTLICH


Ich kann mich nur an einmal erinnern. Na ja, egal. Muss eine super Diskussion gewesen sein. Ich habe meine Meinung behalten, du scheinbar auch. Aber hier darf ich auf Saschas Signatur hinweisen: Ein Kompromiss ist erst dann vollkommen, wenn alle unzufrieden sind. Und das kann ja auch keiner wollen 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Das ist ja lieb von Dir
> Aber aber aber, ... eine menge anderer auch, und ich sehe nicht wirklich sportlich neben euch sportlichen Typen aus



Da bin ich ja raus aus der Verlosung da zu alt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (16. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> wenn meint Steffi mit Sportlich wenn nimmst du denn bitte noch mit??
> kommt MArtin (der blitz) auch mit??



klar komme ich mit, wer soll sonst den besenwagen spielen


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja raus aus der Verlosung da zu alt!!!



stimmt, aber mich wundert es das ihr im altenheim noch pc kurse bekommt


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

Uwe du hast da was Missverstanden, ALt schliesst nicht gleich Sportlich aus.

ne kurze Frage an alle, hat jemand erfahrungen mit der Ritchey WCS Carbon Sattelstütze??


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

Nein Martin du darfst nicht mit.....
 mit einem Mtb darf man nicht auf der Strasse fahren dafür braucht man ein Rennrad


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Juli 2009)

@Snooselchen

glückwunsch zum bike, weißt du schon wann es geliefert wird???


----------



## Snooselchen (16. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja raus aus der Verlosung da zu alt!!!



hmm, ich bin auch aus der Verlosung, da ich einen Freund habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (16. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Nein Martin du darfst nicht mit mit einem Mtb darf man nicht auf der Strasse fahren dafür braucht man ein Rennrad



habe ja geschrieben besenWAGEN


----------



## Snooselchen (16. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @Snooselchen
> 
> glückwunsch zum bike, weißt du schon wann es geliefert wird???




Vielen Dank 

Leider weiss ich es nicht  hoffe aber bald


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Uwe du hast da was Missverstanden, ALt schliesst nicht gleich Sportlich aus.
> 
> ne kurze Frage an alle, hat jemand erfahrungen mit der Ritchey WCS Carbon Sattelstütze??



Die Knarzen ganz gerne.


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

@steffi 
Für mich sehr unrelevant ob du ein Freund hast, will ja Fahrradfahren nicht Balzen.


----------



## seppel82 (16. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Uwe du hast da was Missverstanden, ALt schliesst nicht gleich Sportlich aus.
> 
> ne kurze Frage an alle, hat jemand erfahrungen mit der Ritchey WCS Carbon Sattelstütze??


 
Erfahrungen nicht direkt... Haben wohl nen recht guten Ruf, aber bei Carbon würd ich lieber nochmal nen paar Meinungen einholen.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> stimmt, aber mich wundert es das ihr im altenheim noch pc kurse bekommt



Denn hab ich schon vor 25 Jhren bekommen.


----------



## seppel82 (16. Juli 2009)

wie weit ist es eigentlich bis nach Hamm??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> hmm, ich bin auch aus der Verlosung, da ich einen Freund habe


Ist doch keine Singlebörse hier! 
Uwe ist solange verheiratet wie du alt bist!  Zumindest fast, glaube ich... Mein Oberkörper schmeißt mich aus der Verlosung- ärgerlich!


----------



## Snooselchen (16. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @steffi
> Für mich sehr unrelevant ob du ein Freund hast, will ja Fahrradfahren nicht Balzen.




Das schon klar, aber Du hast was von Alt geschrieben...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @steffi
> Für mich sehr unrelevant ob du ein Freund hast, will ja Fahrradfahren nicht Balzen.



Genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> wie weit ist es eigentlich bis nach Hamm??


65(?)km ab Ennepetal, ein Weg versteht sich

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Denn hab ich schon vor 25 Jhren bekommen.



ist bestimmt noch ein zuse z3.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ist doch keine Singlebörse hier!
> Uwe ist solange verheiratet wie du alt bist!  Zumindest fast, glaube ich... Mein Oberkörper schmeißt mich aus der Verlosung- ärgerlich!



Ich hab schon eine Tochter BJ 1988


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

@uwe 
wie sieht die aus?? 
eigentlich ist das ne Super Idee.
ich balz da mal ne Runde, dann kann ich Morgens mit Uwe Frühstücken und direkt aufs Rad 

LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## seppel82 (16. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @uwe wie sieht die aus??
> LOOOOOOOOOL


 
mist da war wer schneller


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Juli 2009)

gibts sogar ein foto von der tocher im internet. sieht  aus.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @uwe
> wie sieht die aus??
> eigentlich ist das ne Super Idee.
> ich balz da mal ne Runde, dann kann ich Morgens mit Uwe Frühstücken und direkt aufs Rad
> ...



Nix da erst wird schön fertig Studiert


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

@uwe
Wer jetzt Sie oder ich??
LOOOOOOOOL
Ausserdem schliesst das eine das andere ja nicht aus


----------



## Snooselchen (16. Juli 2009)

Doch ne Singlebörse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @uwe
> Wer jetzt Sie oder ich??
> LOOOOOOOOL
> Ausserdem schliesst das eine das andere ja nicht aus



Muss ich mich jetzt auch noch um dich kümmern.
Ich meinte natürliche meine Tochter.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Doch ne Singlebörse?


Ist ja hier der "Bike- und Singletreff"...

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

Nee ich mach nur Spass,
obwohl wer weiss.
Die Welt ist klein und Zufälle gibt es immer wieder.

Ich stell mir nur gerade das Gesciht von Uwe vor wenn man nach der Disco Morgens aufwacht und dann Steht Uwe im Flur LOOOOOOOOOOL
#Das Gesicht möchte ich sehen, oder vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

@Uwe
nee um mich brauchst dich nicht kümmern, bin ja schon Groß ... mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Nee ich mach nur Spass,
> obwohl wer weiss.
> Die Welt ist klein und Zufälle gibt es immer wieder.
> 
> ...



Mit "Die Welt ist klein" hast du recht.
Und ich kann mir erlich gesagt was schlimmeres vorstellen als einen Mountainbiker morgens im Flur.


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Mit "Die Welt ist klein" hast du recht.
> Und ich kann mir erlich gesagt was schlimmeres vorstellen als einen Mountainbiker morgens im Flur.



2 Mountainbiker??? 

Ja, Mountainbiker ham schon was....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

@uwe
Ich hab ja auch ne Tochter und ich kann mir Vorstellen was du mit schlimmer meinst.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> 2 Mountainbiker???
> 
> Ja, Mountainbiker ham schon was....



Der war gut!


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

@wencke
Zu Geil Das war für mich der Brüller des Tages.


----------



## apoptygma (16. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @wencke
> Zu Geil Das war für mich der Brüller des Tages.




Kommsu ma kurz ICQ?


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Juli 2009)

@Wencke
Aber klar,für dich immer.

Hier melde ich mich schonmal aus dem Funkkreis ab,
schlaft Später gut.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (17. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Naja ob Tubelees soviel besser ist? Hab da auch kurz drüber nachgedacht.
> aber dann doch erstmal weider Schläuche genommen.
> Weil ein Gewichtsvorteil wird es Definitiv nicht, demnach erschliesst sich mir der Sinn nicht. Aber erklären lassen tue ich es mir gerne.



Also wenn ich bisher einen Durchschlag gehabt habe dann wuste ich auch genau warum. Das war meistens der Fall wen ich über einen spitzen Stein oder Wurzeln geknallt bin. Typische Fahrfehler halt. Vor dem rüberfahren war mir schon bewusst das es gleich peng macht und siehe da hat das Ergebniss meist nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Mit Schlauchlos Reifen ist es mir oft passiert das ich bewusste Vorahnung hatte und die Luft im Reifen blieb. Falls man sich die Sauerei antun möchte kan man noch Dichtmilch verwenden die sehr effektiv gegen Dornen etz ist.Es ist unglaublich wo man mit dem RR Tubeless drüberbügeln kann wo der Kollege mit dem Schlauch längst den Geist aufgegeben hat. Zudem habe ich mit 2 Bar Luftdruck gefühlte 15% mehr Grip was im Grenzbereich echt ne Welt ist.


----------



## mistermoo (17. Juli 2009)

bisher 1x platten gehabt und das im letzten jahr 

ich nehme eher noch jeden stein oder sonstwas mit, muss wohl auch an der fahrweise liegen, wie man drüber bügelt bzw. einfach mehr glück haben dabei, wird sicherlich noch dieses jahr kommen, gerade wenn wir an der zugspitze die trails nehmen, kurz urlaub ist in vorbereitung


----------



## apoptygma (17. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> gerade wenn wir an der zugspitze die trails nehmen, kurz urlaub ist in vorbereitung


----------



## sonic3105 (17. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
ich danke erstmal für die Infos bezüglich Tubelles 

Jens du fährst in Urlaub und sagst vorher nichtmal was TZTZTZ
Schäm dich.
Somit bist du für meine Planung bezüglich .... gestorben


----------



## eminem7905 (17. Juli 2009)

wie zugspitze, wann gehts los????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (17. Juli 2009)

Na aber still hier..... 
KEINER sagt heut was.


----------



## eminem7905 (17. Juli 2009)

sagen wird hier nie jemand was, höhstens schreiben


----------



## schuh074 (17. Juli 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Erfahrungen nicht direkt... Haben wohl nen recht guten Ruf, aber bei Carbon würd ich lieber nochmal nen paar Meinungen einholen.



ich glaube das ist die stütze die in der aktuellen mtb gebrochen ist beim belastungstest.?!


----------



## apoptygma (17. Juli 2009)

schuh074 schrieb:


> ich glaube das ist die stütze die in der aktuellen mtb gebrochen ist beim belastungstest.?!




Richtig, die einzige der 4 getesteten. Insg. hat da die Syntace P6 am besten abgeschnitten. Die anderen 3 (FSA, Race Face Next und eben die WCS) haben zum einen den Schraubenüberlasttest nicht bestanden und die WCS dazu noch den Überlasttest der Stütze selbst ohne Resttragfähigkeit. Also quasi PLATT.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Na aber still hier.....
> KEINER sagt heut was.


Das ist nur die Ruhe vorm Sturm, warte mal ab!

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (17. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das ist nur die Ruhe vorm Sturm, warte mal ab!
> 
> Kai



Nachdem Du mich ja heute Vormittag am Telefon abgewürgt hast....stürme ich ma besser nicht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nachdem Du mich ja heute Vormittag am Telefon abgewürgt hast....stürme ich ma besser nicht


Ich hätte noch stundenlang mit dir weiter telefonieren können 
Hätte ich gewusst, dass mein Bruder gar nicht mit mir sprechen möchte, hätte ich ihn in der Leitung auch verrecken lassen können! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (17. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch stundenlang mit dir weiter telefonieren können
> Hätte ich gewusst, dass mein Bruder gar nicht mit mir sprechen möchte, hätte ich ihn in der Leitung auch verrecken lassen können!
> 
> Gruß Kai



Tscha.......


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Tscha.......


Chance vertan, merke ich gerade! 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (17. Juli 2009)

@Metzkergiga4u

was machst du wenn du unterwegs nen platten hast, weil ja mit dieser milch nicht die sauberste lösung ist. kann man wenn man unterwegs ist mal eben den reifen tauschen, oder was für eine lösung hast du????


----------



## sonic3105 (17. Juli 2009)

Ich Antworte erstmal was ich tun würde, Mantel Runter Ventil raus, Schlauch rein und gut .

Zu der Sache mit der Stütze danke erstmal für die Antworten, hab jetzt alles in Alu gekauft,
Glanz Schwarz sieht auch schick aus.


----------



## eminem7905 (17. Juli 2009)

ok, ist ne möglichkeit, kann man denn so einfach das ventil entfernen???


wo war der weltuntergang, der gestern in der wettervorhersage vorhergesagt wurde 

heute nur max. 2 std. leiten regen gehabt.

@jenz

schick mir mal die adresse, für morgen schaut es gut aus. 

@andere

bock morgen um 8 mit jenz und mir in dortmund eine lockere runde zu drehen, max. 2-3 stunden wenig HM????


----------



## sonic3105 (17. Juli 2009)

eh bock schon aber 8 Uhr finde ich Arg fies
Da ich gleich ein wenig feiern gehe.
 Ansonsten wäre ich dabei gewesen


Ja das ventil geht einfach raus, meine waren ja auch auf tubeless hab aber doch auf Schläuche Umgerüstet weil ich Tubeless irgendwie nicht für Nötig befand


----------



## eminem7905 (17. Juli 2009)

kannst es dir ja überlegen, und je nach befinden kannst dich morgen hier melden oder nicht, ich werde um 7 uhr hier reinschauen, und mit jenz noch klären ob gefahren wird oder nicht. bei regen fahren wir natürlich nicht. 

viel spaß auf der feier.


----------



## sonic3105 (17. Juli 2009)

Joa gut gehen wird es mir auf jedenfall da ich ja wie schon erwähnt keinen ALKOHOL trinke.
Die Frage ist nur wann ich im Bett bin.
Fahren werde ich morgen garantiert weiss aber noch nicht wann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (17. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @andere
> 
> bock morgen um 8 mit jenz und mir in dortmund eine lockere runde zu drehen, max. 2-3 stunden wenig HM????




Wann und Wo


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bock morgen um 8 mit jenz und mir in dortmund eine lockere runde zu drehen, max. 2-3 stunden wenig HM????


Nee, ich bin nicht dabei!
Vielleicht ein anderes Mal wieder...

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (18. Juli 2009)

Ich werde wie gesagt fahren weiss aber noch nicht wann und wo, 
da ich gerade erst rein bin wird mir morgen früh um 8 nicht zusagen.

Also dann meld mich Morgen bevor ich losfahre nochmal falls sichw er anschliessen will. 
habe auch heute mal drüber nachgedacht eine Strassentour zu Planen die etwas länger mit viel Hm werden wird. Mal schauen ob das was wird.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> habe auch heute mal drüber nachgedacht eine Strassentour zu Planen die etwas länger mit viel Hm werden wird. Mal schauen ob das was wird.


Klingt gut!
Wenn es passt bin ich dabei!

Gruß und gute Nacht,
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (18. Juli 2009)

bin wach, nach nur 5 std. schlaf.  regenradar sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## apoptygma (18. Juli 2009)

Moin!

Ich werde mich nacher auf den Weg auf meine Berg-Asphalt-Runde zum Bölling machen, die aber langsam ablaufen wird, da ich wie gesagt mit meinem Knie einfach gucken muss.....


----------



## mistermoo (18. Juli 2009)

so danke an martin das er mich geweckt hat, 2 std schlaf sind trotzdem zu wenig, mal sehen was ich gleich noch machen werde, aber erstmal noch ein wenig schlummern......


----------



## apoptygma (18. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> so danke an martin das er mich geweckt hat, 2 std schlaf sind trotzdem zu wenig, mal sehen was ich gleich noch machen werde, aber erstmal noch ein wenig schlummern......




 Siehst....da haste wieder den Grund, warum ich nicht mehr bei solchen Dingen zusage....


----------



## apoptygma (18. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich werde wie gesagt fahren weiss aber noch nicht wann und wo,
> da ich gerade erst rein bin wird mir morgen früh um 8 nicht zusagen.
> 
> Also dann meld mich Morgen bevor ich losfahre nochmal falls sichw er anschliessen will.
> habe auch heute mal drüber nachgedacht eine Strassentour zu Planen die etwas länger mit viel Hm werden wird. Mal schauen ob das was wird.



Ja, genau das werd ich gleich fahren, ich denk mal, das ich bis Bölling rüber nach Nachrodt, mal sehen, normalerweise fahr ich ja ihn Linscheid wieder nach Hohenlimburg runter, werd einfach mal sehen, wie mir mein Garmin da helfen kann, mal den richtigen Weg einzuschlagen. Aber da das Wetter tendenziell gegen Nachmittag schlechter werden soll, werd ich auch gleich schon los.


----------



## sonic3105 (18. Juli 2009)

So ausgeschlafen und irgendwie nicht gut drauf.
Naja erstmal was Essen und nen Kaffee trinken dann gehts bestimmt wieder.
Joa Wencke da war ich wohl Zuspät ansonsten wäre ich dabei gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (18. Juli 2009)

So, wieder zurück. Die meiste zeit im Niesel gefahren, was ich aber durchaus angenehm fand. Habs dann doch ausgedehnt, manchmal isses sehr produktiv, irgendwie nen bisschen angepisst zu sein (im warsten Sinne des Wortes) 

Herausgekommen sind: 46 km, 1032 HM, 15,2er Schnitt, Puls 155

Strecke Homebase-Hundsdieck-Bölling-Hobräck-Wiblingwerde-Veserde-Hohenlimburg-Holthausen-Staplak-Homebase, alles dabei an Terrain (Uphills bis 18% rum sehr geil), teilweise mit den Schlappen sehr schmierig, ich schau mir das gleich erstmal in Google Earth an, wo ich eigentlich war 

Gehts mir getz besser....keine Ahnung...überleg ich unter der Dusche.


----------



## sonic3105 (18. Juli 2009)

Joa schöne Runde, 
Hab ich ledier verpasst, mein Plan erst gegen Nachmittag zufahren ist wohl ein wenig in die Hose gegangen. zumindest sieht es draussen gerade nicht gut aus.


----------



## sonic3105 (18. Juli 2009)

Joa schöne Runde, 
Hab ich ledier verpasst, mein Plan erst gegen Nachmittag zufahren ist wohl ein wenig in die Hose gegangen. Zumindest sieht es Draussen gerade nicht gut aus.


----------



## apoptygma (18. Juli 2009)

@Sascha:

Danke schön! 

Ja, aber das war abzusehen, das der Nachmittag schlechter wird. Ich hatte ansich auch morgens mit besserem Wetter gerechnet. War leider nix. Aber round about wars für mich angenehmer zu fahren als diese sch.... Hitze. Von den Temperaturen her wäre genau DAS mein Favourite für Duisburg.

Nee war ne schöne Runde, können wir ja nochmal wiederholen, nur leider komm ich mit der Track Geschichte hier noch nicht recht klar. Irgendwas mach ich falsch


----------



## sonic3105 (18. Juli 2009)

Joa können wir gerne mal machen.
mit dem thema Gps bin ich Überfragt, hab da null plan von.


----------



## apoptygma (19. Juli 2009)

So, ich verabschiede mich für die nächsten 3 Tage . Habs Notebook zwar mit, weiss aber nicht genau, wie dat da aufm Land mit Wlan ausschaut.

3 Tage ohne Rad kotzen mich allerdings leicht an. Mal sehen, wenn ich Dienstag Abend wieder hier bin, werd ich mich wohl noch aufs Bike werfen.


----------



## shaun_baker (19. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuLmFenm4C0"]YouTube - Herbert GrÃ¶nemeyer - Alkohol (1984)[/ame]


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Juli 2009)

Halloooo...





apoptygma schrieb:


> So, ich verabschiede mich für die nächsten 3 Tage . Habs Notebook zwar mit, weiss aber nicht genau, wie dat da aufm Land mit Wlan ausschaut.
> 3 Tage ohne Rad kotzen mich allerdings leicht an. Mal sehen, wenn ich Dienstag Abend wieder hier bin, werd ich mich wohl noch aufs Bike werfen.


Da habe ich dich offensichtlich verpasst...
Na ja, hoffe ich halt ohne dass du es liest, dass du ein paar schöne, wenn auch radlose (ratlose?) "Feier"tage hast!

Und der Dienstag kommt schneller als man denkt...

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (19. Juli 2009)

morgen zusammen, hier geht ja die post ab  

@uwe, danke für die PN, aber dieses bike ist eine nummer zu heftig. willja auch touren damit fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (19. Juli 2009)

mahlzeit,
ja Christian das Lied passt.
und ich muss sagen ich TRINKE nie wieder Alkohol ich schwöre.....

Eigentlich wollte ich ja eh nichts trinken in der nächsten zeit aber wie sagt man so schön man kann ja nicht auf alles verzichten und mal muss man sich auch was gönnen.

@wencke
Winke Winke,
komm Heil zurück und lass dich nicht klauen.


----------



## shaun_baker (19. Juli 2009)

> und ich muss sagen ich TRINKE nie wieder Alkohol ich schwöre.....


 
wie das war *ALKOHOL*?????

Naja ich hab nur den Umsatz des Hauses Cramers gesteigert, frisches Felsquellwasser angereicht mit Hopfen und Malz. Und das ganze ist sogar noch weiblich und adelig
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAMQPiUcTyo"]YouTube - Warsteiner Werbespot "Joy" (die KÃ¶nigin unter den Bieren)[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoCVqQoiRvk"]YouTube - Warstein (der Film)[/ame]


----------



## eminem7905 (19. Juli 2009)

le tour de warsteiner. mit einer werksbesichtigung


----------



## shaun_baker (19. Juli 2009)

bin da bei


----------



## sonic3105 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich hab die besichtigung dort schonmal mitgemacht.
Aber wäre wenns Zeitlich passt trotzdem dabei.


----------



## shaun_baker (19. Juli 2009)

mit verköstigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (19. Juli 2009)

Kurzer Gruß aus Schwabenheim.....wie sich das für ein, zugegebenermaßen echt gutes, 3 Sterne Haus gehört, kostenloser wlan Zugang.

Ein wenig den Ar..... voll von leckerstem Eiswein und Kirschwasser und Baileys......muss ich morgen zu 8 raus, in mein Kleidchen zum Filmchen aufm Standesamt drehen.

Landschaftlich ein Traum hier  In Gedanken heute schon mit Stumpy die Weinberge rauf gefahren.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (20. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> .....kostenloser wlan Zugang.


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juli 2009)

sch..... Trinkerei  Mein Magen erzählt mir grad echt wat anderes, na ja 

Aber immerhin schon früh wach, was aufgrund von nur 4 Std. Schlaf (mein typisches Prob mit "woanders schlafen, zu weiche Matratze), wenn überhaupt getz auch kein Segen is. Na ja, zumindest schaut das Wetter hier grad ganz gut aus.

Mal gucken, was das Frühstück gleich hergibt....werd mir gleich aber ersma nen Kaffee hochholen hier, ohne geht ma grad gar nicht.


----------



## sonic3105 (20. Juli 2009)

Guten tag zusammen,
sag mal wer hat die Sonne weggeschickt....

ich muss Später aufs Rad also mach gefälligst das Sie wiederkommt.

So jetzt erstmal Physiotherapie und dann schau ich weiter,
bis Später mal


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Juli 2009)

tach zusammen, die sonne kommt heute nachmittag. will eine min. 1500HM runde drehen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> tach zusammen, die sonne kommt heute nachmittag. will eine min. 1500HM runde drehen.


Und bergauf?

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Juli 2009)

ne nur berg runter, rauf fahre ich mit dem bus. klar berg auf, habe hier eine runde die etwa 4-5 km lang ist, und nur einmal raud und einmal ruter führt, etwa 250HM pro runde.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne nur berg runter, rauf fahre ich mit dem bus. klar berg auf, habe hier eine runde die etwa 4-5 km lang ist, und nur einmal raud und einmal ruter führt, etwa 250HM pro runde.


Nimm Beleuchtung mit, wer weiß wofür es gut ist.

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nimm Beleuchtung mit, wer weiß wofür es gut ist.
> 
> Kai


 du scherzkeks.

wie schaut es bei dir aus, schon heute fleißig gewesen????

hast du jetzt eigentlich ferien, oder bist du jetzt komplett fertig mit der schule???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> du scherzkeks.
> 
> wie schaut es bei dir aus, schon heute fleißig gewesen????
> 
> hast du jetzt eigentlich ferien, oder bist du jetzt komplett fertig mit der schule???


Scherzkeks? Wer jetzt? Ich?

Ich bin immer fleißig, weißte doch. Gefahren bin ich heute noch nicht. Gestern war erstmal wieder Reifen flicken angesagt. Heute bin ich noch nicht gefahren, nein. So bleibt die Kilometer-Uhr bei 750km diesen Monat erstmal stehen. Die Jahresuhr steht bei 5000km. Und bei dir so?

Ja, habe Ferien.

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (20. Juli 2009)

ich glaube kurz vor 800 km mit etwa 17.000HM seit mitte april.


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gestern war erstmal wieder Reifen flicken angesagt.



na hoffentlich bekommst du im rennen keinen platten, wenn du schon einen ganzen sonntag mit reifenflicken verbrings. ich glaube das würde dir die zeit kaputt machen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> na hoffentlich bekommst du im rennen keinen platten, wenn du schon einen ganzen sonntag mit reifenflicken verbrings. ich glaube das würde dir die zeit kaputt machen.


Das hoffe ich auch. Wieso ganzen Sonntag damit verbringen?
Jetzt sollte aber ansich alles gut sein *hoff*

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Juli 2009)

ich werde mor nächsten monat nen laufradsatz holen incl. ne neuen kassette, meine felgenbreite ist 27,5mm, steht so auf der felge. 

evtl. ne neue gabel, weil meine irgendwie probleme macht, ich dann die nicht mehr runterdrehen, so fahre ich die ganze zeit mit 130mm. 

hier in bikemarkt ist ein "privater verkäufer" der ziemlich viele sachen anbietet, und das zu einem guten preis. der hat dort auch 100mm gabeln mit diesem teil zum blockieren vom lenker aus für 250 euro.


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juli 2009)

Little Zwischenmeldung 

Also hier dürfte ich definitiv nicht wohnen, soviel steht fest.

Nach einem extrem tollen  Mittagsmenü mit Sauerampfersuppe, Rinderfilet mit Pfifferlingen und einem Caramell-Eis und Tiramisu, gabs dazu noch leckersten RieslingSekt zum Anstossen aufs Brautpaar, nen Müller-Thurgau zum Essen und Beerenauslese nach dem Essen. Hier würde ich wohl zum Alki werden 

Schönes Wetter hier, Gott sei Dank, nur ne Stunde schlafen könnte ich getz *seufz


----------



## seppel82 (20. Juli 2009)

an alle, die noch keinen haben:
bei lidl gibbet heut nen montageständer für 19,99. 
grad eben aufgebaut und bike passt rein


----------



## sonic3105 (20. Juli 2009)

@Sebastian
Hört sich gut an. Da muss ich morgen glatt mal gucken gehen.

So wedier Zuhause und auf Grund dessen das ich mir gerade mal derbe den Kopf frei gemacht habe musste einfach mal ne Cardio Runde sein.

Werte:
Hm 181 die waren in den werten auf ein Bild nicht mehr drauf zu bekommen.


----------



## seppel82 (20. Juli 2009)

was haltet ihr von den laufrädern?? 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k735/a7314/hoops-pro-ii-laufradsatz-mit-dt-51d.html
sind 210 gramm leichter als meine alten... will irgendwie nicht aus der enduro-ecke raus


----------



## sonic3105 (20. Juli 2009)

Du hattest aber gesehen das die Ausverkauft sind??

Sonst kann ich dir da auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen,
Aber glaub die Xt bekommst auch für AM und glaub die waren sogar noch etwas leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nope 75 (20. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht eine Alternative? http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...s-3Way-Pro-Enduro-911-Laufradsatz::21783.html

Gruß nope75


----------



## seppel82 (20. Juli 2009)

nope 75 schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine Alternative? http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...s-3Way-Pro-Enduro-911-Laufradsatz::21783.html
> 
> Gruß nope75


  die sehen gut aus. haste erfahrungen damit?


----------



## nope 75 (20. Juli 2009)

Ich habe nur Erfahrung mit der Nope N75 Nabe. Denn LRS habe ich 2006 bei Actionsports gekauft. Felge ist die Mavic xc 717, hat Komplet 1680g Gewogen. Bin sehr Zufrieden mit den Naben, die drehen sich immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Mit meinen Durchschnittlich 85kg kann ich wohl behaupten das der LRS bei mir nicht Geschont wurde. Wie gut der LRS ist kann ich jetzt Natürlich nicht sagen. Ich finde vom der Preisleistung kann man es Versuchen. Wenn ich mir jetzt einen kaufen würde, würde ich den nehmen oder den und dann Schlauchlos. http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-black-red-Edition::21000.html

Gruß Ralf der Montag in einer Woche mit Frau Kind und 301 in den Vinschgau reist. http://www.obermoosburg.it/


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juli 2009)

@Sascha:

Is diese Aufstellung aus dem Rox? Oder nen externes Programm??


----------



## seppel82 (20. Juli 2009)

@ nope:
die enduro gefallen mir. werd mich da mal schlau machen.
danke für die mühe


----------



## nope 75 (20. Juli 2009)

nicht Dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (20. Juli 2009)

@wencke
ja die Auswertung ist aus dem Rox.
Sind noch ein paar andere Werte wie Hm usw aufrufbar aber dann passt es nicht mehr auf ein Bild.


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @wencke
> ja die Auswertung ist aus dem Rox.
> Sind noch ein paar andere Werte wie Hm usw aufrufbar aber dann passt es nicht mehr auf ein Bild.




Muss schon sagen, das schaut alles schicker aus als vom Garmin.....

Und, brummen getz raus ausm Ohr?


----------



## sonic3105 (20. Juli 2009)

@Wencke
findest du, dafür finde ich dein Diagramm schöner. 
Obwohl Wichtig ist ja nur das alles einigermassen Übersichtlich drauf ist.


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke
> findest du, dafür finde ich dein Diagramm schöner.
> Obwohl Wichtig ist ja nur das alles einigermassen Übersichtlich drauf ist.





Jo!

Das is schon fast zu idyllisch hier *lach


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Juli 2009)

swo back @home

ich glaube heute habe ich eins meiner 3 leben verloren, linker ellenbogen tut höllisch weh, dennoch die daten:

30,42km mit 1101 HM mit einem 14,5 er schnitt und puls 140 av. (@kai am WE werde ich die 1500HM + machen, heute ging es wegen der schmerzen nicht so optimal) 

strecke vorwiegend im wald, berg runter verwinkelte trails, av steigung 7% max. 21%

@seppel

morgen kann ich nicht, gehen mit der abteilung abends essen. aber mittwoch geht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> linker ellenbogen tut höllisch weh


Was ist mit deinem Ellbogen?

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Juli 2009)

wenn ich ihn bewege habe ich im gelenk so ein stechen, aber habe mir irgendeine salbe draufgetan, mal schauen. es wird warm, d.h. die salbe entfaltet ihre wirkung.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wenn ich ihn bewege habe ich im gelenk so ein stechen, aber habe mir irgendeine salbe draufgetan, mal schauen. es wird warm, d.h. die salbe entfaltet ihre wirkung.


Na wenn die Salbe wirkt geht es ja...

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Juli 2009)

nope 75 schrieb:


> Gruß Ralf der Montag in einer Woche mit Frau Kind und 301 in den Vinschgau reist. http://www.obermoosburg.it/



wünsche dir viel spaß, sowohl bei den HM als auch bei den schönen single trails.


----------



## apoptygma (21. Juli 2009)

Morgäääääähn.

So, heute gehts noch nach Mainz, nen paar Mainzekmännchen ansehen 

Ma gucken, wem ich und was ich fürn Tinnef als Mitbringsel mitreiss ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (21. Juli 2009)

So nachdem ich Heute mal einen Night Ride gemacht habe,
und somit nur 3 Szunden geschlafen habe .......
Werde ich mich mal zum Doc bewegen und mein Rezept abholen, hoffe ich hab heut nicht wieder so ewig Wartezeit


----------



## mistermoo (21. Juli 2009)

jo morgäään, doc ist ne gute wahl, mal sehen was der zu meinem auge sagt, bindehautentzündung so wies scheint, angeschwollen und nervt mich tierisch....


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Juli 2009)

moin, was geht denn hier ab, alle kränkeln, 

knieprob. ellenbogen, auge, der eine ist schon auch lange am daumen verletzt. 

na ja ich werde heute nicht biken, dafür morgen mal wieder ne runde drehen, und am wochenende 1500HM + mit ca. 50km drehen. 

oder ne lockere tour fahren.


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Juli 2009)

Joa mein daumen scheint auch noch ein wenig zu dauern.
Aber das hindert mich zumindest nicht am Strasse fahren.
Werde denke ich zumindest gleich ne GA1 Runde drehen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Juli 2009)

Guten "Morgen"!


eminem7905 schrieb:


> moin, was geht denn hier ab, alle kränkeln


Ich lass mir doch von dir hier nix einreden...
Ich habe ausreichend geschlafen und erfreue mich bis hierhin bester Gesundheit. Das Einzige was etwas kränkelt ist das Wetter!

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten "Morgen"!
> Ich lass mir doch von dir hier nix einreden...
> Ich habe ausreichend geschlafen und erfreue mich bis hierhin bester Gesundheit. Das Einzige was etwas kränkelt ist das Wetter!
> 
> Kai



ich weiß nicht wie es in EN aussieht, aber in hagen, leichte schleiderwolken. perfekt zum biken


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wie es in EN aussieht, aber in hagen, leichte schleiderwolken. perfekt zum biken


Das werde ich heute auch noch machen irgendwann, irgendwie.
Ich meinte ja auch mehr so in seiner Gesamtheit.
Allerdings ist das, so wie vieles, eine Frage der Sichtweise.
Vorschlag:
Lasse dir folgenden Satz vorlesen, schließe die Augen und schaue anschließend aus dem Fenster:
Wir sind mitten im Juli und heute ist der schönste Tag der Woche!
Na, klingelt's? Super Wetter, oder?
Nee, ein Scheíß, eben alles eine Frage der Sichtweise...

Kai
P.S.: Du kannst die Augen wieder aufmachen, Träumer!


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das werde ich heute auch noch machen irgendwann, irgendwie.
> Ich meinte ja auch mehr so in seiner Gesamtheit.
> Allerdings ist das, so wie vieles, eine Frage der Sichtweise.
> Vorschlag:
> ...



bei dir ist auch immer das glass halb leer, als halb voll??? nicht immer das negative sehen. freu dich es regnet nicht, es ist trocken, wir haben eine angenehme temperatur.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bei dir ist auch immer das glass halb leer, als halb voll??? nicht immer das negative sehen. freu dich es regnet nicht, es ist trocken, wir haben eine angenehme temperatur.


Okay. Wir haben ja für den Spätherbst wirklich angenehme Temperaturen!

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (21. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Spätherbst
> Kai



quelle??? 
auf welchen breitengrad bezieht sich deine aussage???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> quelle???
> auf welchen breitengrad bezieht sich deine aussage???





Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wir


Auch wenn du dich nicht angesprochen fühlen solltest, schließt das "wir" zumindest mich mit ein. Und da du dich räumlich, auf die ganze Welt gesehen, nicht weit von mir entfernt aufhältst, in gewisser Weise auch dich. Man könnte also von "unserem" Breitengrad sprechen.
Reicht dir das als Quelle?

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Juli 2009)

aber hier ist von spätherbst keine spur, ich schwitz mir gerade hier im büro den arsch ab, quasi sonne pur in hagen. und 27 grad im schatten.  und heute darf ich hier bis 17 uhr sitzen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> aber hier ist von spätherbst keine spur, ich schwitz mir gerade hier im büro den arsch ab, quasi sonne pur in hagen. und 27 grad im schatten.


Heute nicht, stimmt! Vielleicht morgen wieder oder halt nächste Woche oder erst im August...
Die letzten Tage hatten mit Sommer allerdings in etwa so viel zu tun wie das Scott Scale mit einem Downhill-Bike, um mal wieder etwas zurück zum Hauptthema dieses Forums zu kommen.


eminem7905 schrieb:


> und heute darf ich hier bis 17 uhr sitzen


Na na na, wer hat denn da ein halbvolles Glas vor sich stehen? Ist doch bis etwa 21Uhr hell...

Ride on!
ich bin gleich raus hier!
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> das Scott Scale mit einem Downhill-Bike, Kai



aber selbst damit kann man downhill fahren.


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Juli 2009)

Downhill- Bergrunter
Das geht auch mit einem Scott, denn bergrunter ist breit gefächert.
eine glatte rasenpiste kann auch bergrunter gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (21. Juli 2009)

genau, und selbst in winterberg bist du mit nem HT die downhillstrecke genau so schnell wie die 200mm federmonster. irgendwo gibts auch ein video zu. aber wo


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Juli 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=411943


NEIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seppel82 (21. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=411943
> 
> 
> NEIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Juli 2009)

es ist nicht witzig, am WE wir es eine moorhuhn jagt geben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







edit: es wir gleich pissen.


----------



## seppel82 (21. Juli 2009)

das ist der Übeltäter


----------



## apoptygma (21. Juli 2009)

Huhu 

So, die Sonne kommt grad raus, is auch klar, das Wencki is zurück 

@Kai:
Liebe Liebe Grüße vom Stolli.....der Typ is echt der Kracher, kommt für 8,5 Minuten, die ich noch hatte, zum Bahnhof und wartete da auch schon ne Stunde oder so auf mich.

Lecker Kerlchen, so bekloppt wie er am Telefon auch is und ich hab mich wien Schnitzel gefreut. Ich hoff, er kommt vielleicht doch bald mal her....

So, ersma Duschen getz und dann hab ich noch was vor.....später .-)


----------



## sonic3105 (21. Juli 2009)

@Wencke
WB sag ich mal.

Und was du noch vor hast frag ich besser nicht. 
dafür sag ich dir auch nicht was ich jetzt mache weil dann hälst mich für total bescheuert.


----------



## apoptygma (21. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke
> WB sag ich mal.
> 
> Und was du noch vor hast frag ich besser nicht.
> dafür sag ich dir auch nicht was ich jetzt mache weil dann hälst mich für total bescheuert.



Du bist total bescheuert Sweety!


----------



## apoptygma (21. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=411943
> 
> 
> NEIN!!!!!!!!!!




Ja, die Info hab ich schon was länger. 

Is schon blöde. Aber da wird dann getz umorgansiert und gut.


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Juli 2009)

wo gibt es die geld zurück garantie????

kein eilperfeld kein rennen. 

toll jetzt muss ich die extratribünen abbestellen, und den ganzen leuten bescheid sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wo gibt es die geld zurück garantie????
> 
> kein eilperfeld kein rennen.
> 
> toll jetzt muss ich die extratribünen abbestellen, und den ganzen leuten bescheid sagen




Die wirds schätzungsweise nicht geben. Aber da Kai die Strecke ja ansich kennt, kann er Dir da was zu sagen. Fakt is, sie ist definitiv schon eher was für Sprinter, die Rundenzeiten waren zum Teil recht schnell im letzten Jahr.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> NEIN!!!!!!!!!! ...


Hmmm... also wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe doch...
Besser als eine Absage, oder? Also ich finde schon.

Fazit der Tour heute:
Nicht ganz 30km, Platten, nach Hause schieben! Aber ich bin wieder guter Dinge die Ursache gefunden zu haben.
Ich werde berichten!

Kai
P.S.: Immer dran denken: Das Glas ist solange halb voll bis es ganz leer ist oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai:
> Liebe Liebe Grüße vom Stolli...


Vielen Dank! 
Ich gebe dann mal die Hoffnung nicht auf, ihn auch noch mal persönlich kennen zu lernen....

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (21. Juli 2009)

So, da das "Gebettel" so gross war...

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/8/6/1/9/_/large/MeimKleid.jpg

Und nein, damit würde ich nicht aufs Bike und nein, das zieh ich auch nicht zu einem anderen Anlass an wie Brötchen holen.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/8/6/1/9/_/large/MeimKleid.jpg



Das ziehst du nicht zum Biken an? Schade. Komm doch mit einem Fahrrad nach Duisburg! 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Juli 2009)

schon zwar seit mehr als 1,5 jahren bekannt, aber vielleicht wird was daraus, 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=407093


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Juli 2009)

gleich get die welt unter, das licht wurde ja schon draußen ausgemacht


----------



## mistermoo (21. Juli 2009)

die welt ist schon untergegangen, so viele blitze in so kurzer zeit habe ich noch nicht gesehen

besonders viele innerhalb der div. wolkenschichten

im grunde schön anzusehen aber doch sehr sehr fraglich

aber stimmt das klima ändert sich ja nicht in unseren breiten zum subtropischen klima, nein bestimmt nicht.....


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Juli 2009)

ach laber rabarber.....

klar Ã¤ndert sich das klima, aber es ist total natÃ¼rlich, es ist eben der lauf der zeit. oder weiÃt du woher grÃ¶nland dÃ¤nisch GrÃ¸nland [ËgÊÂnlanÊ] Â ÂGrÃ¼nlandÂ
seinen namen her hat??? 

und das vor 1000jahren groÃbritanien fÃ¼r seine weine berÃ¼hmt war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (21. Juli 2009)

was ist mal mit biken am sonntag, habt ihr bock auf eine runde von 50 oder so kilometern???

oder ist es hier die ruhe vor den rennen die demnächst kommen


----------



## apoptygma (22. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> die welt ist schon untergegangen, so viele blitze in so kurzer zeit habe ich noch nicht gesehen
> 
> besonders viele innerhalb der div. wolkenschichten
> 
> ...



Ja, das hatte was von Blitzlichtgewitter  

So, nun wirds aber Zeit fürs Bettchen....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, das hatte was von Blitzlichtgewitter
> 
> So, nun wirds aber Zeit fürs Bettchen....


Na dann, gute Nacht!

Der PLATTENspieler


----------



## Mareskan (22. Juli 2009)

moin zusammen,

wir wollen am Sonntag vielleicht diese Strecke fahren:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xkxhbwdkjzsgbqkb

Das Wetter soll auch besser werden und mal schauen ob Interesse besteht. Die Strecke ist um ca. 4km kürzer wenn Start- /Zielort Rathaus ist.
Treffpunkt ist beim neuen Rathaus in Menden unter dem Zeltdach am Sonntag 26.7. um 10:00.

Bei Interesse tragt euch bitte unter http://www.trailjunkz.de/distribution/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=169 ein!

Grüße


----------



## sonic3105 (22. Juli 2009)

mahlzeit zusammen, 
so ich bin ab aufs rad wer fährt mit??


----------



## seppel82 (22. Juli 2009)

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...s-3Way-Pro-Enduro-911-Laufradsatz::21783.html
 Die Suche hat ein Ende 
Jetzt hoff ich mal das die fix geliefert werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (22. Juli 2009)

alles klar, wetter top, also 17 uhr stadtgarten, wie immer an gleicher stelle. 
bis gleich


----------



## sonic3105 (22. Juli 2009)

@Sebastian, hättest mal angerufen und gefragt dann hättest du sie wahrscheinlich sofort abholen können.

So ich bin von miener Runde weider da. Ist irgendwie nicht mein tag heute.
Werte gibt es Später hab es gerade etwas eilig.


----------



## sonic3105 (22. Juli 2009)

So jetzt schnell Duschen....

Heute war aber auch der Wurm drin, erst Sticht mich so ne Drecks Biene in die Unterlippe....
Naja dann können Fussgänger nicht aufpassen und Rücksichtnahme ist ja sowieso ganz groß geschrieben ....

So rumgekommen sind 82.57 Km
in 3.39:20 min
Schnitt 22,59 Km/h
Hfq Schnitt 134
452 Hm


----------



## apoptygma (22. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So jetzt schnell Duschen....
> 
> Heute war aber auch der Wurm drin, erst Sticht mich so ne Drecks Biene in die Unterlippe....
> Naja dann können Fussgänger nicht aufpassen und Rücksichtnahme ist ja sowieso ganz groß geschrieben ....
> ...




Nächstes Mal wird besser


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Juli 2009)

Halloooo...


sonic3105 schrieb:


> So rumgekommen sind 82.57 Km
> in 3.39:20 min
> Schnitt 22,59 Km/h
> Hfq Schnitt 134
> 452 Hm


Gut, eine Biene hat mich heute nicht gestochen, auch hatte ich keinen Ärger mit Fußgängern, aber umhauen können mich meine Werte auch nicht:
Tageskm: 0
Fahrzeit in h: 00:00:00
Höhenmeter in Tausend: 0.000
Du siehst, es geht immer noch schlechter. Nimm es leicht, heute war es recht warm, einfach nicht dein Tag! Ein anderes Mal wieder.

Ich vergnüge mich dann mal weiter mit meinen Schläuchen, meinem Flickzeug und einer Hand voll Dinge, die meine Herzfrequenz in ungeahnte Höhen treiben 

So hat jeder sein Päckchen zu tragen...
Gruß Kai


----------



## nope 75 (22. Juli 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...s-3Way-Pro-Enduro-911-Laufradsatz::21783.html
> Die Suche hat ein Ende
> Jetzt hoff ich mal das die fix geliefert werden...



Und welche Version?


----------



## eminem7905 (22. Juli 2009)

@kai
ärger dich nicht mit schläuchen, kauf einfach neue. erstpart dir nerven 

so mit seb. eine trailsuchundfindtourmitradlerundstraßezurück-tour gefahren:

34,75km mit 757HM schnitt 14,8 mit av puls 120 

aber wege im wald waren bäääääähhhhhhhh.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> ärger dich nicht mit schläuchen, kauf einfach neue. erstpart dir nerven


So werde ich es jetzt auch machen.


eminem7905 schrieb:


> av puls 120


Wirst du krank oder hast du dich einfach vertippt?

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> So werde ich es jetzt auch machen.
> Wirst du krank oder hast du dich einfach vertippt?
> 
> Kai




Nen 120er Puls bei der Strecke würde mir allerdings auch zu denken geben, vor allem würde ich dann meinen Ruhepuls gegenchecken. Kann viele Ursachen haben, die erste wäre Übertraining, Glykogenverarmung (zu wenig KH Aufnahme, oder eben auch nen Infekt (wenn der Ruhepuls dann noch recht hoch liegt)

Vor allem, wenn ein wohl gemessener Maximalpuls von 202 bis dato dagegenstehen soll.

Da passt definitiv was im Körper grad nicht (meiner Meinung nach)

Ich werde jedenfalls immer etwas stutzig, wenn meine Pulswerte Schwankungen dieser Art unterliegen.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (22. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> aber wege im wald waren bäääääähhhhhhhh.



Gar nicht!
Super geil heute Mein Weibchen hat sich gefreut als ich vor der Tür  stand in grau braun.
Nur das Radel wiegt jetzt ca 1kg mehr.

Heute nur Wald.
Haspertalsperre Hinnenburgerheide Buchenberg
ca. 30km in 1:20h 
AV Puls 147 max 178P/min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (22. Juli 2009)

nope 75 schrieb:


> Und welche Version?


 
schwarz natürlich. was die weißen angeht war ich recht skeptisch, glaub das passt optisch nicht und die wiegen 40gramm mehr. warum auch immer... bunte naben brauch ich nich. sehn eh nicht lange so aus
denke mal nächste woche gibts nen praxis-test


----------



## apoptygma (22. Juli 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> schwarz natürlich. was die weißen angeht war ich recht skeptisch, glaub das passt optisch nicht und die wiegen 40gramm mehr. warum auch immer... bunte naben brauch ich nich. sehn eh nicht lange so aus
> denke mal nächste woche gibts nen praxis-test



Also ich fände gerade die weissen bei Deinem Nerve mit dem Braun und er weissen Schrift recht schick. Wäre dann natürlich zu überlegen gewesen, noch 1-2 andere Anbauteile weiss zu halten.

Aber da Du getz schwarz bestellt hast, stellt sich die Frage auch nimmer


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also ich fände gerade die weissen bei Deinem Nerve mit dem Braun und er weissen Schrift recht schick. Wäre dann natürlich zu überlegen gewesen, noch 1-2 andere Anbauteile weiss zu halten.
> Aber da Du getz schwarz bestellt hast, stellt sich die Frage auch nimmer


Die wären doch 40g schwerer gewesen 
Um sich hier nicht dem Hohn und Spott der gierigen Meute auszusetzen, hat er es dann mit der Optik begründet.

Ich begrüße dich im Club der Leichtbauer Sebastian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich begrüße dich im Club der Leichtbauer Sebastian
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leichtbau am MTB? Kauf Dirn Rennrad Du Pussy!


----------



## eminem7905 (22. Juli 2009)

mein ruhe puls liegt bei ca. 50-55 

und was ich merke das wenn ich ne kurze pause mache, mein puls sehr schnell ruter geht, innerhalb von 1-2 min. bin ich bei unter 90. 


so gehe erstmal autos tauschen, bei mir hat eine spannrolle den geist aufgegeben, @fabian falls du mitliest, morgen früh schicke ich dir mein fahrzeugschein per email, brauche vorne alle riemen und rollen, außer zahnriemen. 


@uwe
was meinst du wie meine wohnung mittlerweile aussieht jetzt wo meine putze im urlaub ist. und berg runter stand ich die ganze zeit auf der bremse, ich mag nicht wenn die reifen den nassen dreck aufwirbeln. darauf kann ich verzichten. 

ach ja, von meine cousine der freund war am WE in hagen, der hat ja den www.180kmh.de laden, und ich wollte das er mir was zum probieren bringt. habe so 2x500 gramm proteine bekommen, die als shake gemacht werden. (wie kann man nur sowas trinken, bäääähhhh) und dann habe ich noch 2x500 gramm so ein pulver bekommen zum auflösen im wasser, einmal powerbar und einmal bestbody mit coffein und taurin. ebenfalls nicht mein fall, aber man kann es trinken.


----------



## apoptygma (22. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @fabian falls du mitliest, morgen früh schicke ich dir mein fahrzeugschein per email, brauche vorne alle riemen und rollen, außer zahnriemen.




Ich denke mal nicht, ich kanns ihm aber eben ausrichten......


----------



## Tasher82 (22. Juli 2009)

mahlzeit...

so eben mitgelesen smile..
ist ok schick einfach rüber..
sag dir dann bescheid wann da und was kostet..

schönen abend noch an alle..

gruß fabian


----------



## seppel82 (22. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Leichtbau am MTB? Kauf Dirn Rennrad Du Pussy!


 
bei felgen für 300uronen kann ich nen paar vorteile erwarten...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Juli 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> schönen abend noch an alle..


Danke, dir auch! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (22. Juli 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> mahlzeit...
> 
> so eben mitgelesen smile..
> ist ok schick einfach rüber..
> ...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ed0dRmSUrJM"]YouTube - TV Total wat[/ame]

  bist du neu hier


----------



## eminem7905 (22. Juli 2009)

so, heute auch im eilper wald gewesen, und kein moorhuhn gesehen. und da das rennen nicht auf eilper feld stattfindet, wir in mein hardtail nicht mehr investiert, somit geht es am mittwoch nach 57482 Wenden um eine probefahrt zu machen. V.XM 1.2 rückt jetzt viel viel näher.


----------



## apoptygma (23. Juli 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> mahlzeit...
> 
> so eben mitgelesen smile..









eminem7905 schrieb:


> und da das rennen nicht auf eilper feld stattfindet, wir in mein hardtail nicht mehr investiert,





Das erschließt sich mir gerade nicht zu 100%.....


----------



## eminem7905 (23. Juli 2009)

guten morgen @all


ich werde wahrscheinlich am rennen nicht teilnehmen. es reizt mich nicht. eilperfeld war da schon was anderes, da es in meinem stadtteil stattfand. 

habe ja auch damals von gesprochen, das ich nur eilperfeld fahren möchte.


----------



## Snooselchen (23. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, ich wollte euch grad schreiben, dass ich es heute bekommen  Und dann klingelkt es und mein Rädchen steht vor der Tür 
Werde es nachher, nach der Arbeit mal versuchen zusammen zu bauen 

Bis später


----------



## apoptygma (23. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, ich wollte euch grad schreiben, dass ich es heute bekommen  Und dann klingelkt es und mein Rädchen steht vor der Tür
> Werde es nachher, nach der Arbeit mal versuchen zusammen zu bauen
> ...




Wenn Du Fernhilfe brauchst, meld Dich... 

Du hattest V-Brakes nicht? Dann brauchse das Gelumpe auch nicht ordentlich einbremden und kannst quasi gleich los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (23. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, ich wollte euch grad schreiben, dass ich es heute bekommen  Und dann klingelkt es und mein Rädchen steht vor der Tür
> Werde es nachher, nach der Arbeit mal versuchen zusammen zu bauen
> ...



wir wollen fottos sehen!!!!! 

glückwunsch zum bike.


----------



## sonic3105 (23. Juli 2009)

@Martin
LÄCHERLICH,
erst groß Tönen und jetzt nicht die Eier dich an Start zu stellen.

@Schnoosel
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Rad. 


Achja und natürlich erstmal einen guten Morgen an alle.


----------



## eminem7905 (23. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Martin
> LÄCHERLICH,
> erst groß Tönen und jetzt nicht die Eier dich an Start zu stellen.



ich glaube ich muss mich hier nicht rechfertigen, lese vor ca. 30-50 seiten geschrieben habe.   mir gings nur um Eilperfeld.


----------



## sonic3105 (23. Juli 2009)

@martin, 
nein du musst dich nicht rechtfertigen da hast du recht, aber das Rennen bleibt das gleiche es bleibt in hagen und das ist genauso deine Heimat.

Wie man deine absage bewertet darf aber jedem selbst überlassen bleiben und meine Meinung dazu ahst du nun gehört. Erst Wochenlang den Dicken machen und dann absagen.


----------



## apoptygma (23. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @martin,
> nein du musst dich nicht rechtfertigen da hast du recht, aber das Rennen bleibt das gleiche es bleibt in hagen und das ist genauso deine Heimat.
> 
> Wie man deine absage bewertet darf aber jedem selbst überlassen bleiben und meine Meinung dazu ahst du nun gehört. Erst Wochenlang den Dicken machen und dann absagen.




*Schulterzuck

P.S.
Und ich sag dazu mal gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa nix  Zumindest bleibt Material ganz *Insider*


----------



## eminem7905 (23. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @martin,
> nein du musst dich nicht rechtfertigen da hast du recht, aber das Rennen bleibt das gleiche es bleibt in hagen und das ist genauso deine Heimat.
> 
> Wie man deine absage bewertet darf aber jedem selbst überlassen bleiben und meine Meinung dazu ahst du nun gehört. Erst Wochenlang den Dicken machen und dann absagen.



so spielt das leben.....und nein für mich ist es nicht das gleiche, dort würde ich vor heimischen publikum fahren, ich meine nicht hagenern, sondern tatsächlich vor leuten die ich kenne. 

im moment schwirt mir gerade was anderes durch den kopf.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo!





Snooselchen schrieb:


> mein Rädchen steht vor der Tür





eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich werde wahrscheinlich am rennen nicht teilnehmen. es reizt mich nicht. eilperfeld war da schon was anderes, da es in meinem stadtteil stattfand.








So, neuer Schlauch ist gekauft und ich hoffe mal, ich komme mit dem wenigstens zu einem Radladen wo es vernünftige Schläuche gibt. Mit dem jetzigen möchte ich eigentlich nicht rumfahren.
Um mögliche und bislang, trotz gefühlt stundenlangem Absuchen und Abtasten, unentdeckte Fehlerquellen im Mantel auszuschließen, habe ich den gleich mitgetauscht. Da ein weiser Mann hier im Thread nicht müde wird zu propagieren, dass die Technik wichtiger ist als der Reifen bzw. sein Profil, fiel meine Wahl, zumindest vorübergehend, *trommelwirbel* auf den guten alten Vorgänger-Hinterreifen (ebenfalls 2.1er Racing Ralph).
Mal schauen wie es weitergeht...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Da ein weiser Mann hier im Thread nicht müde wird zu propagieren, dass die Technik wichtiger ist als der Reifen bzw. sein Profil, fiel meine Wahl, zumindest vorübergehend, *trommelwirbel* auf den guten alten Vorgänger-Hinterreifen (ebenfalls 2.1er Racing Ralph).
> Mal schauen wie es weitergeht...
> 
> Kai




Na jetzt gibts ja keinen "technischen" Kurs mehr  Jetzt brauchse ja nur noch heizen.....das kannse auch mippem Rennrad da....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na jetzt gibts ja keinen "technischen" Kurs mehr  Jetzt brauchse ja nur noch heizen.....das kannse auch mippem Rennrad da....


Stimmt eigentlich. Wobei... da war ja noch ein Rennen auf dem Eilp.... im Fleyer Wald. Aber bis dahin... Zur Not habe ich ja noch einen komplett neuen (?) Nobby Nic und einen nach meiner Definition neuen Rocket Ron hier. Allerdings beide in 2,25. Der Dank geht an dieser Stelle an Uwe! 

Ich will einfach mal wieder plattenfrei fahren im Moment!

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (23. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich will einfach mal wieder plattenfrei fahren im Moment!
> 
> Gruß Kai


 

dann würde ich nicht versuchen die  schläuche selbst zu flicken, seinst ein unglückliches händchen zu haben. 


so, das war eben der letzte schauer für heute.... mache feierabend und dann geht raus.   <-- ich weiß das smily passt hier nicht rein, sieht aber sau geil aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (23. Juli 2009)

Krasse Sache sonne Kontaktlinsen 

Jetzt seh ich erstmal, was ich für geile große blauen Augen habe, wenn die nicht hinter den verkleinernden Brillengläsern sind.

Nur das Schauen is noch nen bissken gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn man plötzlich überall gut sieht, nen bissken schwummerig


----------



## sonic3105 (23. Juli 2009)

Vorallem pass mal auf wie Hässlich wir dann alle sind.
Und wie steil die Trails sind die du so Runterfährst ....

@kai
ja dann hoffe ich das du dein platten problem in Griff bekommst.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Vorallem pass mal auf wie Hässlich wir dann alle sind.


 


sonic3105 schrieb:


> ja dann hoffe ich das du dein platten problem in Griff bekommst.


Und ich erst!

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Vorallem pass mal auf wie Hässlich wir dann alle sind.
> Und wie steil die Trails sind die du so Runterfährst ....
> 
> @kai
> ja dann hoffe ich das du dein platten problem in Griff bekommst.



Hör bloss auf


----------



## mistermoo (23. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und ich erst!
> 
> Kai



habe hier noch mäntel liegen, alles 2.1er 3 oder 4, somit wenn bedarf ist einfach was sagen kai...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> habe hier noch mäntel liegen, alles 2.1er 3 oder 4, somit wenn bedarf ist einfach was sagen kai...


Bedarf ist immer 
Was hast du denn in 2.1 da? Alles andere ist eher uninteressant. Bin ja eine Lycramuschi und keiner von den harten AllMountain- und Enduro-Jungs!

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (23. Juli 2009)

@kai
Lycra Muschi fand ich Gut.
ich glaub damit lass ich mir nen Trikot bedrucken......,


----------



## apoptygma (23. Juli 2009)

So, Orga-Meeting Aylienz erfolgreich (wie mans nimmt *g*) hinter uns gebracht....ich darf schon mal miteilen, das ich Euch verpflegen werde am Samstag, bzw. die Orga der Verpflegung der Fahrer inne Flossen habe, ergo, Euch alle mehrmals betüddeln darf, wenn ihr wollt ;-)

Dazu noch diverse 256 andere Aufgaben übernehme, aber das wird 

Boah und grad ma locker 10 Minuten gebraucht bis ich die Linsen raus hatte *grml


----------



## seppel82 (24. Juli 2009)

Laufräder sind da 

grad montiert. wenn die nur halb so gut sind, wie sie aussehen, bin ich happy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (24. Juli 2009)

und seb. wann ist die erste ausfahrt??? sag mir bescheid, per sms oder so, räume hier gerade die budde auf  

gerne auch heute.


----------



## seppel82 (24. Juli 2009)

heute wird nix. morgen so ab 12??

viel spass beim aufräumen


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Juli 2009)

sage dir noch wegen morgen bescheid, muss ja mein auto machen. schicke dir ne sms.


----------



## Snooselchen (24. Juli 2009)

Hallöle ihr lieben 

da habe ich gestern nur eben das rad ausprobiert, und heute so richtig durchstarten. und was musste ich dort sehen  habe am vorderrad einen platten. wie kann das nur sein? bin nur vor dem haus gefahren, und da lag KEIN glas rum...    voll doofer einstieg


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Juli 2009)

kai hat bestimmt nachts die schläuche vertauscht


----------



## Snooselchen (24. Juli 2009)

Genau, gute idee  ich werde ihm gleich mal alles an seinem abbauen 
aber alleine würde er den weg ja nicht hier her finden. oder war einer von euch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (24. Juli 2009)

wo bleiben die fotos vom fahrrad??? meinetwegen auch mit platten. 

zu dem platten: hattest du viel luft drinn, oder bist du über eine scharfe kante gefahren, bordstein oder so????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Juli 2009)

Ich habe erstmal gar nix, außer mich gerade ewig und 3 Tage mit dem Einbau des Hinterrades zu beschäftigen. Ansich sollte die Kiste jetzt dann hoffentlich wieder laufen. Ich hoffe es zumindest. Aber irgendwie habe ich derzeit gar keine Lust zu biken. Das unbeständige Wetter, die ganze Zeit alleine unterwegs, immer die gleiche Strecke, diese ganzen nervigen Geräusche, eine sich auflösende Hose,...
Heute wird es wohl auch nix mehr. Vielleicht wird ja alles total super wenn ich meinen neuen Tacho habe. Die Hoffnung stirbt zumindest zuletzt!

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (24. Juli 2009)

@Kai,
Hose könntest du gerade in dortmund zum Schlussverkauf Günstig schiessen. Radklamotten drastisch reduziert und ebenfalls noch 20 prozent drauf, also Runter.

@Steffi na das aber ärgerlich mit deinem rad, schau einfach mal nach ob du dir was eingefahren hast.
schlacuh ins wasser gucken aan welcher stelle die Luft rauskommt und dann die Stelle im mantel oder wo auch immer Untersuchen.




Joa gerade aus Dortmund zurück und gleich eventuell noch aufs Rad.


----------



## apoptygma (24. Juli 2009)

Nach einer entspannten Shopping-Tour mit dem Typen da über mir wieder zu Hause. Ganz viele neue Brillen , natürlich ein neues Trikot....


----------



## apoptygma (24. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Genau, gute idee  ich werde ihm gleich mal alles an seinem abbauen
> aber alleine würde er den weg ja nicht hier her finden. oder war einer von euch dabei?




Wie schon erwähnt, Schlauch raus und gucken, wos rauskommt 

Zuviel Luft is Blödsinn, damit holt man sich keinen Schleicher, dann fliegt Dir de Schlauch in der Regel direkt umme Ohren. Ich fahre derzeit mit 3 Bar lockerst Bordsteine rauf, runter und was weiss ich.

Lass Dich da nicht auf ne alberne Luftdruckdiskussion ein, eher schlägste oder fährste Dir was ein wenn Du zu wenig Druck drauf hast.

Wenn Den Schlauch aufpumost, horch als erstes am Ventil, und gehe dann mit dem Schlauch durchs Wasser.


----------



## seppel82 (24. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XakthjSJD4"]YouTube - Bmx Biker Breaks Camera, Then Breaks a Bums Head![/ame]


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das unbeständige Wetter, die ganze Zeit alleine unterwegs, immer die gleiche Strecke, diese ganzen nervigen Geräusche, eine sich auflösende Hose,...
> 
> Kai



zu 1. ja das wetter ist echt zum :kotz:  
zu 2. ist kacke kann ich verstehen, aber ab und zu tut es mal gut, oder mach wie wencke, kopfhörer drauf und du hast wenigstens   unterhaltung, muss ja keine musik sein, gibts auch e-books 
zu 3. bau mal ein paar alternativen ein, z.b. runter hasper bach, dann rauf richtung flugplatz, rüber über zur straße, dann runter richtung priorei, rauf an der glör, über breckerfeld wieder in deine base. 
zu 4. was für nervige geräusche, dein uzi freilauf  
zu 5. siehe tip von sascha.

grüße.


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Juli 2009)

ich habe jetzt auch ein bike ersteigert, für einen kumpel
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=160349734557


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> zu 1. ja das wetter ist echt zum :kotz:
> zu 2. ist kacke kann ich verstehen, aber ab und zu tut es mal gut, oder mach wie wencke, kopfhörer drauf und du hast wenigstens   unterhaltung, muss ja keine musik sein, gibts auch e-books
> zu 3. bau mal ein paar alternativen ein, z.b. runter hasper bach, dann rauf richtung flugplatz, rüber über zur straße, dann runter richtung priorei, rauf an der glör, über breckerfeld wieder in deine base.
> zu 4. was für nervige geräusche, dein uzi freilauf
> ...


Zu 1: Einsicht oder Ironie?
Zu 2: Bezieht sich das auf das alleine fahren? Ab und zu ist es wirklich super, immer macht es dumm! Mp3-Player etc. habe ich nicht, würde ich beim Biken wohl auch nicht benutzen.
Zu 3: Ich suche ansich zumindest was Asphalt angeht, große Runden, die gut rollen. Ich werde mich mal auf die Suche machen.
Zu 4: Nee, mein Freilauf ist Musik in meinen Ohren. Klingt super und macht weiterhin Spaß. Weniger Spaß macht da mein wieder knarzendes Innenlager und die nicht geräuschlose Verbindung von Vorbau und Lenker.
Zu 5: Ja, klingt verlockend. Wie ich hinkommen soll ist mir ein Rätsel. Außerdem muss ich vorher noch Geld besorgen...

Danke trotzdem für die gut gemeinten Ratschläge! 
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Zu 3: Ich suche ansich zumindest was Asphalt angeht, große Runden, die gut rollen. Ich werde mich mal auf die Suche machen.
> 
> 
> Danke trotzdem für die gut gemeinten Ratschläge!
> Kai




kann dir eine anbieten, aus en richtung hagen, quer richutung eilpe duch bis nach schalksmühle, dann richtung halver, weiter auf der B229 weiter richtung wellingrade  --> ebinghausen  --> wittenstein--> en  auf die distanz relativ wenig HM

zu 2: vielleicht läßt sich mal eine tour nach den rennen realisieren. so mit mühle, glör etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> kann dir eine anbieten, aus en richtung hagen, quer richutung eilpe duch bis nach schalksmühle, dann richtung halver, weiter auf der B229 weiter richtung wellingrade  --> ebinghausen  --> wittenstein--> en  auf die distanz relativ wenig HM


Cool, wann fahren wir sie? 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Juli 2009)




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


>


Was denn?

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Juli 2009)

für solche runden must du wencke, sascha oder uwe fragen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> für solche runden must du wencke, sascha oder uwe fragen.


Ich frage aber im Moment dich! Scheinbar willst du nicht... 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (24. Juli 2009)

Ich fahre die ganze zeit mal weider größere Runden auf Asphalt, aber mit will nie jemand...
Alleine fahren ist manchmal ein wenig blöde da gebe ich dir recht. Aber teils ist es auch echt angenehm einfach mal den kopf frei zubekommen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich fahre die ganze zeit mal weider größere Runden auf Asphalt, aber mit will nie jemand...
> Alleine fahren ist manchmal ein wenig blöde da gebe ich dir recht. Aber teils ist es auch echt angenehm einfach mal den kopf frei zubekommen.


Aber du weißt schon warum oder? 
Teilweise ist alleine fahren super, da sage ich nix gegen...

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Juli 2009)

gleich ist fussball, poldi wieder daheim auf ertyel. 

@sascha oder die anderen

hast du solche rampen, auf die man mit dem auto drauffahren kann???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> gleich ist fussball


Stimmt!
Vielleicht auch für mich eine Option...

Danke für den Hinweis  
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (24. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8a3ueb30fw"]YouTube - Lukas Podolski Tribute[/ame]


----------



## Snooselchen (24. Juli 2009)

Guten Abend

So, ich habe mal geprüft, wo das Loch war. Es war direkt an der Verdickung am Ventil. Aber ein sowas von kleines Loch  und voll ärgerlich  Aber hey, ich sage euch, ich habe es gerade geflickt  mal sehen, ob ich morgen auch noch Luft im Reifen habe  
Bilder werde ich auch gleich machen ...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Juli 2009)

wenn es hält, dann kannst du kai nachhilfe in flicken geben


----------



## Snooselchen (24. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wenn es hält, dann kannst du kai nachhilfe in flicken geben



 ich habe gar nicht geflickt, habe mir sofort n neuen Schlauch gekauft


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Juli 2009)

dann kann ja nichts schiefgehen


----------



## Snooselchen (24. Juli 2009)

Oooooh, da lege ich die Hand nicht für ins Feuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (24. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht es morgen mit radeln aus einer interesse!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wie sieht es morgen mit radeln aus einer interesse!


Was hast du vor? Was sagt das Wetter dazu? *nachguck*

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (24. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was hast du vor? Was sagt das Wetter dazu? *nachguck*
> 
> Gruß Kai



Mir egal einfach morgen mittag mal ne nette Runde Radeln.
Ob Strasse oder Mocke ich bin für alles zu haben.


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Juli 2009)

@uwe ich könnte dir Sonntag anbieten.
Start bei mir. einrollen bis Menden. Und von da aus ca 65 km mit 1500 Hm .. Joa und danch zurück
Also Unngefähr 110 Km.
na dabei??


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @uwe ich könnte dir Sonntag anbieten.
> Start bei mir. einrollen bis Menden. Und von da aus ca 65 km mit 1500 Hm .. Joa und danch zurück
> Also Unngefähr 110 Km.
> na dabei??



Wann willst du starten. Und von wo sind die 110 km.
Von Schwerte oder von Gevelsberg.


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Juli 2009)

Also von mir aus (Schwerte) bis menden ca 20 Km.. Strasse
Dnach dann runde durch die Mocke 65 km Balver Wlad usw.
Joa und  dann zurück


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ob Strasse oder Mocke ich bin für alles zu haben.


Mittags klingt gut!
Bei ersterem bin ich gerne dabei. Wenn man der Vorhersage glauben darf, könnten wir sogar Glück haben mit dem Wetter.
Was hältst du zusätzlich von So. mit Sascha. Können wir, wenn du dabei bist, irgendwie irgendwo einen gemeinsamen Treffpunkt ausmachen und zusammen hinradeln?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also von mir aus (Schwerte) bis menden ca 20 Km.. Strasse
> Dnach dann runde durch die Mocke 65 km Balver Wlad usw.
> Joa und  dann zurück



Hört sich gut an. Kläre ich morgen mit meiner Regierung!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mittags klingt gut!
> Bei ersterem bin ich gerne dabei. Wenn man der Vorhersage glauben darf, könnten wir sogar Glück haben mit dem Wetter.
> Was hältst du zusätzlich von So. mit Sascha. Können wir, wenn du dabei bist, irgendwie irgendwo einen gemeinsamen Treffpunkt ausmachen und zusammen hinradeln?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Oder mit dem Auto hin fahren! Schaun wir mal was die Reg sagt!


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Juli 2009)

Okay, jens wird sich eventuell auch anschliessen.
Aber der kommt eh weider nicht aus seinem bett.
Treffen ist 10 uhr mednen.
Werde wohl so gegen 9 Uhr hier in Schwerte Los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juli 2009)

@ Kai,

wie lange brauchen wir nach Schwert mit dem Rad?
Und weist du wo wir hin müssen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> @ Kai,
> wie lange brauchen wir nach Schwert mit dem Rad?
> Und weist du wo wir hin müssen.


Muss leider beides mit "Nein, weiß ich nicht" beantworten. 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Muss leider beides mit "Nein, weiß ich nicht" beantworten.
> 
> Kai



OK ein Treffpunkt werden wir schon finden.
Ich denk 90 min müsten reichen oder nicht!


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Juli 2009)

Ihr wollt von Gevelsberg mit dem Rad kommen.
Okay....nen treffpunkt werden wir wohl finden.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ihr wollt von Gevelsberg mit dem Rad kommen.
> Okay....nen treffpunkt werden wir wohl finden.


Das ist zumindest mal mein Plan, ja. Was spricht dagegen?

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ihr wollt von Gevelsberg mit dem Rad kommen.
> Okay....nen treffpunkt werden wir wohl finden.



Kommt ganz auf die Verfassung an.
Zur Zeit würde ich nicht mit dem Rad anreisen!
Bin gerade von Grillen zurück und vollgefressen sowie 6 bis 7 Flaschen Bier.
Bin ganz schön im Ar....


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Juli 2009)

@Kai,
eh die Entfernung, .......


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Juli 2009)

Na nu, alle schon im Bett? 
Die Uhrzeit verrät es ja: Die Nacht verlief bislang etwas anders als geplant, aber jetzt gehe ich ins Bett 
Wenn ich morgen wach bin, werde ich hier kurz laut geben.
@ Uwe
Kannst ja aufm Handy eben anrufen, wenn du zu deiner Runde aufbrichst und wir uns auf Asphalt beschränken.
@ Sascha
Ja, die Entferung könnte ein Kriterium seiin. Ich muss mal sehen wie ich mich morgen so auf dem Rad bewege...
Ich werde hier morgen deswegen noch mal Bescheid geben! 

Gruß und gute Nacht,
Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Juli 2009)

*gähn*
Nee, also das wird heute bei mir wohl nix mehr weden, denke ich 
Euch wünsche ich dennoch viel Spaß, was immer ihr heute wieder treiben werdet!

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (25. Juli 2009)

Joa Kai dir gehts wie mir,,,, ein wneig Lust los und ne lange NAcht....

Naja dennoch werde ich mal schauen ob ich es heute mal schaffe ne Runde zudrehen, bisher schüttet es ja mal wieder.


----------



## seppel82 (25. Juli 2009)

Ich hab da ein Problem. 
Die Felgen laufen absolut rund, nur der Mantel eiert wie blöde... glatte Ebene fühlt sich an wie Bodenwelle, Bodenwelle, Bodenwelle......
Kann es an den Schläuchen liegen, oder evtl. an den Felgenbändern ??


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Juli 2009)

hi seb. ja das hatte ich auch mal, reifen voll aufpumpen ein wenig stehen lassen, und erst dann auf den gewünschten luftdruck ablassen. ich habe das regelmäßig vorne, wenn ich einen platten habe. bei mir hilft diese methode.


----------



## seppel82 (25. Juli 2009)

Das blöde ist das ich es vorne und hinten hab. Fühlt sich an als hätt ich Eier montiert...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juli 2009)

Moin

das Wetter ist echt zum :kotz:


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juli 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Das blöde ist das ich es vorne und hinten hab. Fühlt sich an als hätt ich Eier montiert...



Dann ist der Reifen nicht richtig auf Felgenhorn gesprungen.
Lass mal ein wenig Luft raus und walk den Reifen hin und her.
Dann richtig Druck drauf machen, wenn du Glück hast spring er drauf.
Ansonsten musst du mal Seifenwasser vor dem Aufziehen auf dei Felge dann müsste es aber gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (25. Juli 2009)

Beitrag von uwe ist nichts hinzuzufügen, der Mantel wird einfach nicht richtig Sitzen.


----------



## seppel82 (25. Juli 2009)

Danke für die tips. Walzen hat nicht viel gebracht. Hab die ganze Geschichte nochmal auseinander gebaut und das Felgenband neu eingelegt. Jetzt läufts rund. Zumindest hinten....
Vorne mach ich morgen. 6 mal pumpen per Hand reicht fürn Tag


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Juli 2009)

Felgenband hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, okay, aber da lernt man nie aus. Gut das ich ohne fahre


----------



## apoptygma (25. Juli 2009)

Der Lidl Montageständer is klasse, kann ich nicht anders sagen. Das nur eben nebenher.


----------



## seppel82 (25. Juli 2009)

Für das Geld erst recht....


----------



## apoptygma (25. Juli 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Für das Geld erst recht....



Jap! Macht auf jeden Fall hier einiges leichter beim basteln. 

So, frustgeschwängert zu den neuen Linsen, den passenden Rad- und Sonnenbrillen nun noch ne neue Ersatzbrille geordert. Das war nen verdammt teurer Monat, wird Zeit das Geld reinkommt


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Juli 2009)

Joa so ein Montage ständer fehlt mir auch noch. Vielleicht sollte ich mir denn bei lidl auch mal näher anschauen.


SO,
wie sieht es denn nun mit den herrschaften morgen aus??
Fährt wer die Tour in menden mit, sollten dann ja mal langsm über Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit reden.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> SO,
> wie sieht es denn nun mit den herrschaften morgen aus??
> Fährt wer die Tour in menden mit, sollten dann ja mal langsm über Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit reden.


Auch wenn ich hier gerade etwas  zum Jenz mutiere:
Ich bin, was das angeht. für morgen raus und werde mich wohl in heimischen Gefilden alleine auf den Weg machen und im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten Kilometer fressen.

Sorry dafür!
Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (25. Juli 2009)

mich gibts nur 1x und das ist auch gut so

und meine laune im mom zum biken ist stark wetter abhängig, wenki kann ein lied davon singen, wenn einen 2-3x die woche migräne plagt

dieses ganze hin und her 3x-5x am tag von gut/schlecht/regen und der entsprechende luftdruck hickhack ist für mich eine qual

da ist nachts nicht so richtig mit durchschlafen, gerade wenn es dich am tage schon arg gebeutelt hat

lust habe ich sogar sehr nur wenn ich morgens nen schädel wie tausend russen (was für ein mondgesicht) habe, dann ist ein aufstehen kaum drin

heute hatte ich nichts bisher und bin ohne wecker um 5 wach gewesen und aufgestanden mit super laune

somit kann ich nur hoffen das ich mich morgen einfach fit fühle, die km machen mir zwar schon sorgen, aber naja sascha würde mich zur not ja ziehen, dann hat er seine krafteinheit auch gleich erledigt

sprich, ich lasse das einfach ganz früh morgen auf mich zukommen und bin dann, wenn ohne probleme, um 8.45-9 beim sascha aufe matte


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> SO,
> wie sieht es denn nun mit den herrschaften morgen aus??
> Fährt wer die Tour in menden mit, sollten dann ja mal langsm über Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit reden.



Wann werden wir den wieder in Schwerte zurück sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (25. Juli 2009)

@uwe, 
Puh schwer zusagen, denke gegen Nachmittag.
Weiss nicht wie lange die Tour dauern wird und wer so mitfährt.
Dementsprecehdn ist das tempo und die länge schwer vorraussehbar.
ist in der Konstelation auch nochkeiner gefahren, wird ne geführte Gps Tour.

@Kai
Schade


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @uwe,
> Puh schwer zusagen, denke gegen Nachmittag.
> Weiss nicht wie lange die Tour dauern wird und wer so mitfährt.
> Dementsprecehdn ist das tempo und die länge schwer vorraussehbar.
> ...



Damit es nicht so spät für mich wird schlag ich folgendes vor.

Ich fahr mit dem Rad nach Schwerte treffen uns dort irgendwo.
Dann ab nach Menden. Da kannst du dann mit den Junkies die GPS Runde fahren und ich fahre wieder heim.


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Juli 2009)

@Uwe
Können wir natürlich auch machen, kennst du denn irgendwas wo man sich treffen könnte in Schwerte??
Oder besser von wo aus kommst du??


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Uwe
> Können wir natürlich auch machen, kennst du denn irgendwas wo man sich treffen könnte in Schwerte??
> Oder besser von wo aus kommst du??



Fahrradhändler Mario an der Hagenerstrasse die komm ich hoch


----------



## Mareskan (26. Juli 2009)

moin zusammen,

ich hab die Route grad aufs Navi geladen, die Akkus sind (hoffentlich) voll, keine Wolke am Himmel, im Moment 18 Grad und es sieht nach einer geilen Biketour aus. 

Schön das ihr mit mehrern anrollt. Was die Tour angeht, sie ist beliebig verkürzbar. Bis dato haben (aus Menden) 7-8 Leute ihr kommen angekündigt. Ich überlege ob ich den Ho Chi Mingh Trail noch mit einbaue. Werden wir aber zusammen auf der Tour entscheiden.

@Sascha, es sind grob die selben Leute wie bei der großen Tour dabei. Das Mädel aus Hemer mit der Mörderkondition kommt wahrscheinlich auch mit (sie waren am Samstag auf einer Feier, nur wenn sie nicht versackt sind kommen sie zu Dritt mit). 

Bis gleich!!
Freddy


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

Moin zusammen....

Dann lasst es krachen 

Ich frühstücke auch gerade und werde mich dann auf ne stumpfe Runde ins Nirgendwo schlagen, Musik auffe Ohren, die erste Ausfahrt mit Linsen (ich hoff, das geht alles gut)  Muss nen bissken den Schädel freibekommen.

@Freddy:

Biste nächste Woche im Laden? Ggf. komm ich auf einer meiner Runden mal rein, hab ja Urlaub und Grundlagen-GAGA-Zeig nur noch. Da werd ich wohl nach Möglichkeit jeden Tag auf dem Rad sein.


----------



## Mareskan (26. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Freddy:
> 
> Biste nächste Woche im Laden? Ggf. komm ich auf einer meiner Runden mal rein, hab ja Urlaub und Grundlagen-GAGA-Zeig nur noch. Da werd ich wohl nach Möglichkeit jeden Tag auf dem Rad sein.



Ja ich bin jeden Tag von 9:30 - 19:00 im Laden, ausser Mittwoch, da fange ich erst um 14:30 an.

Grüße


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen, 
was für ein herrlicher tag, so bin vom biken zurück, jetzt essen und dann formel 1. wo ich war, also eigentlich so ne standart runde, 2 von 3 türmen, die trails grob richtung zur straße, hinterum auf kuhfeld vorbei an diesem pferdegestütt, und dann eilperfeld runter macht:

30,86km mit 642HM und 18,3 schnitt mit puls 144 AV.

ach ja ich weiß jetzt warum ich bei der letzten tour mit seb. so einen niedrigen puls hatte, das fahrrad stand in der nähe von unserem tisch, und anscheinend hat er den puls da mitgerechnet.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

So Sacha und Jenz nach Menden gebracht.
Und nun in Ruhe F1 schaun.

gemütliche 118km in 5:05h

Bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snooselchen (26. Juli 2009)

Hallöchen, 

jo, was soll ich sagen  wollte heute fahren, wetter schön, gute laune...
hab mich also umgezogen und los ging es, zum ersten Bordstein 

Mehr sagen bestimmt meine Bilder  AUAAAAAAAAA!!! Brauche wohl jetzt auch noch Stützräder *heul*

Ich habe noch nicht einmal meine Strasse verlassen, es waren genau 10 Meter die ich gefahren bin  Scheiss tag heute


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juli 2009)

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> jo, was soll ich sagen  wollte heute fahren, wetter schön, gute laune...
> hab mich also umgezogen und los ging es, zum ersten Bordstein
> ...



Man merkt, Du "verkehrst" viel mit Kai . Aber mach ihm doch nicht die Stürze nach.....alles wird gut. Passiert. So schnell als möglich wieder drauf 

So, auch wieder da. Komische Tour. Puls spielte irgendwie nen anders Spiel als ich heut, Runde über Rummenohl-Schalksmühle-Halver-Radevormwald-Beyenburg-Barmen-Schwelm-Ennepetal-Hagen gedreht. In Barmen nen Metallspan reingefahren, Zwangspause, keinen Reifenheber dabei gehabt, gewartet, bis nen Radler kam *schwitz, nach ner halben Stunde Pause fingen dann natürlich die Beine an zu mucken. Rest siehe unten. Der Anstieg nach Halver rauf ist übrigens klasse


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Man merkt, Du "verkehrst" viel mit Kai


Ich habe damit aber nix zu tun, ehrlich!
Ich frage mich, was sie mir nachmachen sollte...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> .  Runde über Rummenohl-Schalksmühle-Halver-Radevormwald-Beyenburg-Barmen-Schwelm-Ennepetal-Hagen gedreht.



Wie du warst in meinem Revier ohne mich!
Wo gibt es den so was
Das nächste mal sagst du bescheid dann brauchst du auch nicht eine halbe Stunde warten beim defekt.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wie du warst in meinem Revier ohne mich!
> Wo gibt es den so was
> Das nächste mal sagst du bescheid dann brauchst du auch nicht eine halbe Stunde warten beim defekt.



Wirst lachen....ich habe ne Millisekunde überlegt, ob ich bei Dir um Hilfe flehen sollte , dann fiel mir ein, das ich Deine Nummer nicht abgespeichert hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (26. Juli 2009)

Alter Schwede, die Taskleiste sieht ja aus wie ne Messi Wohnung.  Kommt der Rechner mit 20 min zum Booten hin? Obwohl Vista kommt einen da schon entgegen.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, die Taskleiste sieht ja aus wie ne Messi Wohnung.  Kommt der Rechner mit 20 min zum Booten hin?



Dat isn 3GB Porsche hier, also keine Angst


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Juli 2009)

So auch ich bin zurück , frisch geduscht und Verpflegt.

Runde war Super.
Wetter Top 
Leute Top


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Juli 2009)

Achja, kilometer stimmen nicht ganz, haben die Hundert geknack. hatte zwischenzeitlich Tacho ausfall. 
Wie man an dem Ausschlag auch sieht. Dürften so 102 gewesen sein.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Achja, kilometer stimmen nicht ganz, haben die Hundert geknack. hatte zwischenzeitlich Tacho ausfall.
> Wie man an dem Ausschlag auch sieht. Dürften so 102 gewesen sein.



Habt ihr nen anderen Rückweg genommen?? Oder hat der Tacho die HM dann gewürfelt....


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

Und vor allem, was zum Geier habt ihr die restlichen 4,5 Std. gemacht


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Juli 2009)

Was wir geamcht haben, ab und an mal Pause, warten bis man Los fährt an Ampeln getsanden Vorfahren Warten Vorfahren warten usw.

Ja anderer rückweg als Hinweg


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

Ich ab zwar nur 650hm aber auch nur 9 min Standzeit.
Und zum guten Schluß noch zwei Rennradfahrer am Berg geärgert HV max 186p/min


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Juli 2009)

Achja Schnitt war 17,86 Km/h

Joa ich hatte Relativ viel Standzeit.
Abr das lässt sich bei enr Tour mit 12 leuten nicht wirklich vermeiden... 
Zuindest nicht wenn man sien tempo fahren möchte


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Achja Schnitt war 17,86 Km/h
> 
> Joa ich hatte Relativ viel Standzeit.
> Abr das lässt sich bei enr Tour mit 12 leuten nicht wirklich vermeiden...
> Zuindest nicht wenn man sien tempo fahren möchte



Lass dich mal nicht hoch nehmen!
Ist schon OK man muss erstmal 100km machen egal in welcher Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich ab zwar nur 650hm aber auch nur 9 min Standzeit.
> Und zum guten Schluß noch zwei Rennradfahrer am Berg geärgert HV max 186p/min




Ja, um die 10 Minuten hätte ich auch nur gehabt, wenn nicht......*grml

Flick grad den Schlauch, waren sogar 2 Durchstiche. Grad mal die Reifenheber wieder eingepackt inne Satteltasche


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Juli 2009)

Ach Uwe ich lass mich nicht ärgern, hab ihr nur die Antwort auf die Frage gegeben wie sich das höfflicherweise gehört HEHE
Hab ja anstand.
davon ab so Lokceraus dem ärmel geschüttelt hab ich mir das heute auch nicht.
Da waren schon ein paar Böse berge drin, und dazu haben wir es auf der ein oder anderen Abfahrt mal ordentlich krachen lassen.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ach Uwe ich lass mich nicht ärgern, hab ihr nur die Antwort auf die Frage gegeben wie sich das höfflicherweise gehört HEHE
> Hab ja anstand.



Du fühltest Dich durch die Frage getz provoziert??? 

Du, wenn mir nur wer aus Anstand Antworten gibt, kann er´s auch gleich lassen. Soweit müsstest Du mich eigentlich kennen.

Entschuldige, das ich gefragt habe.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Flick grad den Schlauch, waren sogar 2 Durchstiche. Grad mal die Reifenheber wieder eingepackt inne Satteltasche


Cool, dann können wir ja morgen gemeinsam los...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

So jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder lieb!
Nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

Aber ne kleine Anekdote am Rande. 

Irgednwo bei Radevorrmwald, anderer MTB´ler vor mir: 

Er (nach ca. 2 Minuten Hinterherfahrt) umguck: "Was soll das?" Ich  "Öhm, was?"
Er: "Das das Du mir am HR klebst" 
Ich: "Ja, das nennt sich Windschatten fahren" 
Er: "Lass das" 
Ich so: "Wat?" 
Er: "Das Windschattenfahren oder haste keine eigene Kraft!"

Gut, da war dann Intervall angesagt und er dann weg....so ein Spinner! Wahrscheinlich die Nacht nicht rangedurft oder so


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Grad mal die Reifenheber wieder eingepackt inne Satteltasche



Sind die Reifen so stramm auf der Felge?
Ich habe auch keine Reifenheber mit die Schwalbe Reifen bekomme gut ohne runter.
Aber vieleicht liegt das auch an der Handkraft! Ist nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Cool, dann können wir ja morgen gemeinsam los...
> 
> Gruß Kai




Ich weiss nur noch nicht wann Hase....muss morgen ersma meine Werte bei Fielmann abholen, zur Konkurenz, die neue Brille bestellen, natürlich ersma ausschlafen, weil ich Uuuuuuurlaub habe 

ICh hatte ansich morgen allerdings auch nur meine GA-See-Runde vor, das heisst, für dich 6 km/h unter Schnitt


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Juli 2009)

Eh Wencke was wilst denn du jetzt egarde von mir ich habe dir geantwortet  auf deine Frage..
danch kam Uwes Post und dazu habe ich dann das erwähnte geschrieben um damit zuzeigen das ich das nicht als Ärgern aufgefasst aheb aber Zick du ruhig ne Runde rum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Sind die Reifen so stram auf der Felge?
> ICh habe auch keine Reifenheber mit die Schalbe Reifen bekomme gut ohne runter.
> Aber vieleicht liegt das auch an der Handkraft! Ist nicht böse gemeint.




Nee, hab ich versucht, ich bekomm dat nicht hin. 

Drauf gings wieder ohne, aber ab....außerdem bin ich so nen Typ von "Wenn rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten, dan krieg sie auch was kaputt, und zwar immer!"  Also geh ich da nicht ans äußerste der Gewalt


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Eh Wencke was wilst denn du jetzt egarde von mir ich habe dir geantwortet  auf deine Frage..
> danch kam Uwes Post und dazu habe ich dann das erwähnte geschrieben um damit zuzeigen das ich das nicht als Ärgern aufgefasst aheb aber Zick du ruhig ne Runde rum....




!

Wenns wieder geht, dann sag Bescheid


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber ne kleine Anekdote am Rande.
> 
> Irgednwo bei Radevorrmwald, anderer MTB´ler vor mir:
> 
> ...



Doofe sterben nie aus.


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

HEY!!!!!

zum abreagieren war ich doch hier eigentlich immer gedacht, ihr GA luschen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich weiss nur noch nicht wann Hase....muss morgen ersma meine Werte bei Fielmann abholen, zur Konkurenz, die neue Brille bestellen, natürlich ersma ausschlafen, weil ich Uuuuuuurlaub habe
> ICh hatte ansich morgen allerdings auch nur meine GA-See-Runde vor, das heisst, für dich 6 km/h unter Schnitt


Okay. Hält die eigene Verdummung durchs alleine fahren halt noch ein wenig an. Wollte es wenigstens nicht unversucht lassen...

Kai
P.S.: Mit 6km/h über Schnitt hätte ich mehr Probleme.
Ach so -> klick vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden...


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> .
> Ach so -> klick vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden...




Das nenn ich ma gruselige Bodenverhältnisse, die kämpfen da ja ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee, hab ich versucht, ich bekomm dat nicht hin.
> 
> Drauf gings wieder ohne, aber ab....außerdem bin ich so nen Typ von "Wenn rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten, dan krieg sie auch was kaputt, und zwar immer!"  Also geh ich da nicht ans äußerste der Gewalt



Da gibt es einen kleinen trick!
Erklär ich dir beim nächsten treffen.


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

@kai, danke, aber jetzt wird RTL geguckt. 

@sascha

so wie es aussieht hattet ihr einen geilen tag, ganzen tag am biken, was will man mehr. was macht eigentlich dein daumen???


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Da gibt es einen kleinen trick!
> Erklär ich dir beim nächsten treffen.




Von erfahrenen Männern....ähm Bikern bin ich für jeden Tip dankbar


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Da gibt es einen kleinen trick!
> Erklär ich dir beim nächsten treffen.



ja simsalbim 3x schwarzer kater


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Von erfahrenen Männern....ähm Bikern bin ich für jeden Tip dankbar



Ich zeigs dir


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Juli 2009)

@martin
Joa war ein geiler tag, Strecke war Super von Oben Schön Trocken.
Und der Boden schön Weich.hach ich steh drauf

@Wencke
DITO


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich zeigs dir



Ich freu mich


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

@kai

warst du heute überhaupt fleisig, schon länger keine daten gepostet


----------



## mistermoo (26. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> 
> warst du heute überhaupt fleisig, schon länger keine daten gepostet



kai macht geheim training für duisburg und hagen.... 

du kennst das ja


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai
> warst du heute überhaupt fleisig, schon länger keine daten gepostet


Ich bin immer fleißig!
Aber normalerweise halte ich meinen Mund, wenn ich wirklich nix zu sagen habe.
*Meine Trainingswoche:*
Mo: 30,5km in 63:19min
Di: 28,2km in 59:45min
So.: 19,5km in 41:22min
------------------------
78,2km in 164:26min
Manchmal ist es besser sein Maul zu halten...

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> kai macht geheim training für duisburg und hagen....
> 
> du kennst das ja



HI, Hi, Hi


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> kai macht geheim training für duisburg und hagen....
> du kennst das ja


Diese Woche hatte eher etwas von einer Vorbereitung auf die Zeit nach dem Biken...

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer fleißig!
> Aber normalerweise halte ich meinen Mund, wenn ich wirklich nix zu sagen habe.
> *Meine Trainingswoche:*
> Mo: 30,5km in 63:19min
> ...




warum, maul halten, weil du so wenig km für deine verhältnisse gemacht hast?? siehs positiv, du warst auf dem bike. das zählt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> warum, maul halten, weil du so wenig km für deine verhältnisse gemacht hast?? siehs positiv, du warst auf dem bike. das zählt.


Ja, genau aus dem Grund. "Für meine Verhältnisse" kann man auch noch ausklammern. Hat mit dem, wo mich manche Leute sehen, nix zu tun. Zumal die Woche so oder so total verkorkst war.
Immerhin hat der Schlauch heute seine Luft gehalten! Es geht also aufwärts. Und im Hinblick auf Duisburg bin ich in den nächsten etwa 1,5Wochen ja auch noch mal gefordert. Von daher...

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Der Speed stimmt trotzdem, sag ich mal. Auch wenn die Einheit heute ein Muster ohne Wert ist. Über 40min schnell sein ist weder Kunst noch Training.


----------



## sonic3105 (26. Juli 2009)

Hoffe nur kai macht nicht das was Martin anch dem gehimtraining geamcht hat.....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, genau aus dem Grund. "Für meine Verhältnisse" kann man auch noch ausklammern. Hat mit dem, wo mich manche Leute sehen, nix zu tun. Zumal die Woche so oder so total verkorkst war.
> Immerhin hat der Schlauch heute seine Luft gehalten! Es geht also aufwärts. Und im Hinblick auf Duisburg bin ich in den nächsten etwa 1,5Wochen ja auch noch mal gefordert. Von daher...
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Der Speed stimmt trotzdem, sag ich mal. Auch wenn die Einheit heute ein Muster ohne Wert ist. Über 40min schnell sein ist weder Kunst noch Training.



40 min richtig schnell hat schon was mit training zu tun.
Vorallem wenn du das mehrere Tage hintereinandern machst.


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

ja aber denk daran das das training auch spaß machen soll, und wenn man ein paar tage weniger bock frauf hat, sollte man sich dazu nicht zwingen, sonst vergeht einem der spaß. also, nur biken wenn man bock drauf hat, nicht weil man es muss.


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> 40 min richtig schnell hat schon was mit training zu tun.
> Vorallem wenn du das mehrere Tage hintereinandern machst.



gilt das auch für 10 min???? da schaffe ich ein 35er schnitt.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Hoffe nur kai macht nicht das was Martin anch dem gehimtraining geamcht hat.....




Da würde ich sämtliche Körperteile, zuzüglich beider Bikes, zuzüglich meines geliebten Bettes verschenken, wenn dem so wäre. Kai..never , von daher....tat dir viellicht auch ma ganz gut so ne Woche "doof gelaufen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Hoffe nur kai macht nicht das was Martin anch dem gehimtraining geamcht hat.....


Ich mache ja nicht mal Geheimtraining 


Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> 40 min richtig schnell hat schon was mit training zu tun.
> Vorallem wenn du das mehrere Tage hintereinandern machst.


In dem Moment wo es spannend wurde (das letzte Stück Hasperbach rauf) habe ich die Beine hochgelegt... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> gilt das auch für 10 min???? da schaffe ich ein 35er schnitt.



bei 25% Steigung


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Hoffe nur kai macht nicht das was Martin anch dem gehimtraining geamcht hat.....





bierchen sind doch gesund, so sagt man, da bekommst du wieder die verlorenen mineralstoffe zurück.


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> bei 25% Steigung



25% ist für mich keine steigung, sondern ein hügelchen 

ne ich meinte eher so im windschatten.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich mache ja nicht mal Geheimtraining
> 
> In dem Moment wo es spannend wurde (das letzte Stück Hasperbach rauf) habe ich die Beine hochgelegt...
> 
> Gruß Kai




Wie gesagt, haks halt ab und morgen geht ne neue Woche los


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> 25% ist für mich keine steigung, sondern ein hügelchen
> 
> ne ich meinte eher so im windschatten.



Ne Windschatten gilt nicht!

P.S. mit dem Bier hast du uneingeschrenkt recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

schaut mal auf rtl, geiler ami wagen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Da würde ich sämtliche Körperteile, zuzüglich beider Bikes, zuzüglich meines geliebten Bettes verschenken, wenn dem so wäre. Kai..never , von daher....tat dir viellicht auch ma ganz gut so ne Woche "doof gelaufen"


Schon wieder werde ich zu einem Rennen geprügelt (4mate, dein Einsatz!).
Ja, aber wenn es gegen Ende (gestern und heute) zusättzlich in Fresserei ausartet, hört der Spaß irgendwie auf. Auch hätte ich sehr gerne auf die Platten Anfang der Woche verzichtet...
Eine Pause in dieser Größenordnung war zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt ansich unnötig.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ist alles gesund. Alles was über diesen Punkt hinüber geht ist ungesund
Und ja, diese Woche ist abgehakt. Die kommt in den Schrank, falls ich mal wieder ein Rennen vergeige...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> 25% ist für mich keine steigung, sondern ein hügelchen


25% kannst du nicht mal hochgucken, vom Fahren brauche ich an dieser Stelle nix erzählen, oder? 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

Für ne schnelle Runde Haspertalsperre bin ich abens immer zu haben.
Also wenn einer nächste Woche lust hat!
Melden!!!!


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

25% und 25 grad, das gibt es unterschiede, @uwe, wieviel macht es in cm auf einen meter aus???

edit 25% sind 25meter steigung auf 100 meter.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> 25% und 25 grad, das gibt es unterschiede, @uwe, wieviel macht es in cm auf einen meter aus???



25% sind 25 cm auf einen Meter länge.


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> 25% und 25 grad, das gibt es unterschiede, @uwe, wieviel macht es in cm auf einen meter aus???
> 
> edit 25% sind 25meter steigung auf 100 meter.




Ja, gibt es, nur was hat das jetzt mit Deiner Aussage, 25% sei für Dich nen Hügelchen zu tun, das sind nur run 14 grad in der Ecke....25 Grad sind 50% Steigung. Hegestrasse hatte 25% also 14 Grad.


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

ironie, ich weiß nicht aber werden die smilys bei euch nicht angezeigt????


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es, nur was hat das jetzt mit Deiner Aussage, 25% sei für Dich nen Hügelchen zu tun, das sind nur run 14 grad in der Ecke....25 Grad sind 50% Steigung. Hegestrasse hatte 25% also 14 Grad.



45 Grad sind 100 % also 50% 22,5Grad
@Kai
das  ist jetzt nichts für dich.


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es, nur was hat das jetzt mit Deiner Aussage, 25% sei für Dich nen Hügelchen zu tun, das sind nur run 14 grad in der Ecke....25 Grad sind 50% Steigung. Hegestrasse hatte 25% also 14 Grad.



bist du dir da sicher, demnach müssen 50 grad 100% steigung sein??? ich weiß es wirklich nicht, dachte das 45 grad 100% steigung sind. das habe ich sowieso nie gerafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ironie, ich weiß nicht aber werden die smilys bei euch nicht angezeigt????


Soweit ich das sagen kann schon. Aber warst du nicht ursprünglich ein Gegner dieser bunten Bildchen, von denen manche Beiträge dieses Forums nur so überladen sind?


Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> @Kai
> das  ist jetzt nichts für dich.


Was meinst du?

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> 45 Grad sind 100 % also 50% 22,5Grad
> @Kai
> das  ist jetzt nichts für dich.




Na war für mich Mathe-Dauer-5er bis zur 12 doch nah dran


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> 45 Grad sind 100 % also 50% 22,5Grad



sind dann 45 grad und 100% eine senkrechte mauer, oder ist eine senkrechte mauer 90 grad und 200%  ???


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was meinst du?
> 
> Kai



Mathe!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Mathe!!!


Ich habe mit meinem Zeugnis gezeigt, dass ich rechnen kann 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sagen kann schon. Aber warst du nicht ursprünglich ein Gegner dieser bunten Bildchen, von denen manche Beiträge dieses Forums nur so überladen sind?
> 
> Kai




ne, war nicht ein gegner, der smilys, aber ich bin ein gegner wenn man in jedem satz und hinter jedem wort ein smily einfügt. aber um etwas zu verdeutlichen, sollte man sie schon benutzten. 
und wenn ich hier hinter hügelchen smilys setzte, dann wissen unbeteiligte was mit gemeint ist.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bist du dir da sicher, demnach müssen 50 grad 100% steigung sein??? ich weiß es wirklich nicht, dachte das 45 grad 100% steigung sind. das habe ich sowieso nie gerafft.



Genau 45Grad = 100% also 1 Meter vertikal und 1 Meter horizontal gleicht 45Grad 
Pythagoras


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne, war nicht ein gegner, der smilys, aber ich bin ein gegner wenn man in jedem satz und hinter jedem wort ein smily einfügt. aber um etwas zu verdeutlichen, sollte man sie schon benutzten.
> und wenn ich hier hinter hügelchen smilys setzte, dann wissen unbeteiligte was mit gemeint ist.


Dann hatte ich das falsch in Erinnerung. War keine böse Absicht. Ich versuch' diesmal es mir zu behalten.

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

so gute nacht @all, versuche morgen schon um 6 auf der arbeit zu sein. 

wahrscheinlich wird es erst acht uhr sein. und das beste, ein arbeitskollege kommt aus seinem spanienurlaub wieder zurück, oink, oink.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Dann hatte ich das falsch in Erinnerung. War keine böse Absicht. Ich versuch' diesmal es mir zu behalten.
> 
> Kai



kannst es hier mal im thread suchen, viel spaß bei 310 seiten. 
habe auch nach etwas gesucht, vergeblich.


----------



## eminem7905 (26. Juli 2009)

noch was, geile strecke, die die da bei freecaster tv fahren. vorallem das steinfeld.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> kannst es hier mal im thread suchen, viel spaß bei 310 seiten.
> habe auch nach etwas gesucht, vergeblich.


Ich komme auf 194Seiten  Sind wir hier in China? Sollte eher Einstellungssache sein. Aber hast schon Recht. Suche kann man hier super, finden ist da schon schwieriger...

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> noch was, geile strecke, die die da bei freecaster tv fahren. vorallem das steinfeld.



Unglaublich der Moped Fahrer ist gerade auf dei Fresse gefallen.


----------



## sonic3105 (27. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
Na dann schauen wir mal was der Doc zu meinem Daumen sagt.
Ich hoffe mal das beste. 
Wetter schaut gut aus also geht es aller voraussicht später  aufs  Bike .
Muss ja noch nach Markg. meinen gebrochenen Flaschenhalter reklamieren.
Konnte wohl die Abfahrten nicht mehr vertragen....
Denn irgendwann war die Flasche aufeinmal durchgerutscht.

Joa gerade vom Doc raus, freigabe fürs rennen erteilt bekommen aber mit tape und solange ich keine Schemrzen habe.
Ab jetzt noch ein wenig schonen und das tun was geht.


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juli 2009)

Großartig, erster Urlaubstag und direkt mit Kopfweh geschlagen :-(

Meine Alpina ist angekommemn, passt wie angegossen, der Praxistest bleibt noch abzuwarten. Nu gehts ersma zum Optiker, Brille bestellen, Schmerztabletten holen :-( und dann aufs Rad (wenn der Schädel denn kleiner wird)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (27. Juli 2009)

@wencke Gute Beserung,
Kopfweh ist natürlich Blöde, aber wem sage ich das.


----------



## eminem7905 (27. Juli 2009)

morgen zusammen, 
ja der tag beginnt herrlich, serverausfall  , d.h. ich bin hier mittag weg, für heute abend wurden gewitter vorhergesagt, hoffentlich schaffe ich es vorher noch aufs bike, obwohl ich noch zich andere sachebn erledigen müßte, wie z.b. endlich mal die steuererklärung zu ende zu bringen.


----------



## sonic3105 (27. Juli 2009)

Steuererklärung ist doch ratz fatz erledigt, alle Papiere zum Steuerberater und schon ist das fertig. dauer ca ne Stunde.

gewitter heute Abend??
Ich werde mich wohl auch erst gegen mittag aufs Rad machen.


----------



## eminem7905 (27. Juli 2009)

wenn ich geil Sch***en könnte, würde ich auch zum steuerberater hingehen, aber ich mache sie lieber selbst. 

ja hhaben heute in den nachrichten erzählt, gegen abend vom westen aufkommende starke gewitter.


----------



## sonic3105 (27. Juli 2009)

Naja wer so knapp bei kasse ist Tut mir echt leid tut mir leid das es dir finanziel so schelcht geht


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juli 2009)

Also meine Steuererklärung geht fix. Ich mach die selbst, setz einfach alles blind ein, was man einsetzen kann, bekomme ansich auch immer alles durchgewunken, und gut.....dafür nen Steuerberater einzsuchalten...ne 

Ansich bin ich mit meiner Steuererklärung in 1 Stunde durch.


----------



## sonic3105 (27. Juli 2009)

Ja gut,
Wencke Privat habe ich das damals auch nicht gemacht.
Aber bei uns von der Bw ist da teils viel was man absetzen kann 
und da lass ich das lieber von jemaden machen der da richtig Ahnung von hat.
Zumal man den Steuerberater ja gleich weider mit absetzen kann.
Somit Spar ich mir viel Sucherei für belege bezüglich bestimmter anrechenfaktoren usw.
Fängt an mit Wäsche waschen 
usw.
wenn man da die ganzezn Pauschalen wüsste und diesbezüglich bei nachfragen bestimmte belege wäre es allein auch machbar.


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juli 2009)

So, ich bin aufs Rad mal Richtung Kemnade, was es wirds weiss ich noch nicht, weil mein Kopp noch nen bissken rumort.


----------



## eminem7905 (27. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Naja wer so knapp bei kasse ist Tut mir echt leid tut mir leid das es dir finanziel so schelcht geht



knapp bei kasse ist relativ   aber sparen fängt bei nicht unnötig geld ausgeben an, und ich sehe es nicht ein den steuerberater zu bezahlen, wenn ich so ne steuererklärung selbst machen kann. 

ist das gleiche wie mit autoreparaturen, wenn du es kannst machst du es selbst, auch wenn du es nocht nötig hast. 

so bin raus, denn hinter aachen sind schon die ersten gewitter.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Juli 2009)

Ich bin wieder da, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!
Habe mich einfach aufs Bike geschwungen und mal geschaut wie sich die letzte Woche so bemerkbar gemacht hat. Und ich kann euch sagen, dass sie sich entgegen meiner Befürchtung eigentlich gar nicht ausgewirkt hat.
Tageskm: 89,47
Fahrzeit in h: 3:18:19
Durchschnitt in km/h: 27,06

Es scheint also von meiner Seite aus wenig Grund zur Sorge zu geben für Duisburg...

Euch viel Spaß beim Biken! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (27. Juli 2009)

Das war nen Satz mit X heute 

Viel zu warm, Kreislauf macht Spässken.....und....

....nach knapp 20 km Bauchkrämpfe bekommen, Turbo eingelegt, um inner Firma eben......na ihr wisst schon, Danach nur noch schwummerig unterwegs. Da war das Kopfweh heute Morgen wohl eher Hinweis auf wat anderes eingefangenes *grml.

So blieben es spannende 27,25 km, bei 1:28, 18.44er Schnitt und nem 131er Puls. Es ist also eher davon auszugehen, das ich das auch gestern schon in den Knochen hatte, oder mein Körper schon gestern mit was kämpfte.

Egal....mal sehen, wie es morgen so geht. Ich leg mich getz ersma hin 

P.S.
Die Alpina Twist Two is super


----------



## sonic3105 (27. Juli 2009)

@Wencke
na dann mal Gute Besserung, obwohl das bei zu Warm mit Kopfschmerzen ja schonmal so ist das es einem dann auf den Magen schlägt und einem dann übel wird.
Vielleicht hast du auch von gestern nen leichten Sonnenstich, war ja gestern auchnicht egarde wenig Sonne.

So ich bin von meiner Runde auch zurück, und muss sagen das ich die gestrige Tour doch merke.
Daten
37,62 km
1:41:15 fahrzeit.
22,30 Schnitt
291 Hm
Puls fällt aus weil ich mein gurt leigen gelassen habe....
Aber wollte heute eh nach Gefühl fashren demnach war das icht so schlimm.

jetzt fängt das große Nudeln fressen an.


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juli 2009)

Danke Du  Mir war ja nicht übel, ich habe Du........  Ich will hier nicht ins Detail gehen.




sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke
> na dann mal Gute Besserung, obwohl das bei zu Warm mit Kopfschmerzen ja schonmal so ist das es einem dann auf den Magen schlägt und einem dann übel wird.
> Vielleicht hast du auch von gestern nen leichten Sonnenstich, war ja gestern auchnicht egarde wenig Sonne.
> 
> ...


----------



## sonic3105 (27. Juli 2009)

Ah ich verstehe......


----------



## apoptygma (27. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ah ich verstehe......




Eben, ich hab dann ne Stunde inne Firma gesessen, nen Brötchen gemümmelt, gewartet, dann entschieden, komm...versuch noch nen Stündchen, aber nach 3 Minuten aufm Rad fings Grummeln wieder an, da bin ich dann nach haus.

Ich hau mich ersma mitt Wärmflasche ins Bett , das fehlt mir getz noch......


----------



## sonic3105 (28. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen. Hier tobt ja der Bär 
@all 
Wollte einfach mal Meinungen bezüglich Tubelles hören. Jetzt mal davon  abgesehen von wegen  Panne und Gewicht. Wie stark macht sich das auf den auf den Fahrkomfort  und auf den Rollwiedestand bemerkbar? Weiß bisher nicht ob es sich wirklich lohnt, umzrüsten . Meinungen und infos bezüglich des Fahrverhaltens wären  Super.


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen. Hier tobt ja der Bär
> @all
> Wollte einfach mal Meinungen bezüglich Tubelles hören. Jetzt mal davon  abgesehen von wegen  Panne und Gewicht. Wie stark macht sich das auf den auf den Fahrkomfort  und auf den Rollwiedestand bemerkbar? Weiß bisher nicht ob es sich wirklich lohnt, umzrüsten . Meinungen und infos bezüglich des Fahrverhaltens wären  Super.




Moin!

Ich würd den Ennepetaler "Profi" zum Thema "ich erklär die Welt" Metzker Chris anschreiben  Der fährt ja nach eigenen Angaben Tubeless.

Oder, Du wartest noch bis Duisburg und quatscht da mal mit Steffen drüber, der auch nur noch schlauchlos fährt wie ich meine.


----------



## eminem7905 (28. Juli 2009)

morgen, zusammen, 

hast du schon hier im forum gesucht, denk da findest du viele pro und contras zu tubeless.

ich fahre heute mit sebastian ab 18 uhr eine kleine tour, nix. wildes ein paar trails im stadtgarten, die trais in eilpe/dahl, rüber zur jhaspertalsperre und rauf auf aske dann die trails runter richutng haspe. 

wer bock hat, um 18 uhr stadtgarten. oder hier bescheid geben. 

bei regen wird nicht gefahren.


----------



## sonic3105 (28. Juli 2009)

Also allein die eingabe Tubeless bringt nicht viel ergebnisse und nicht zu dem besagten Thema das ich gearde gefragt hatte.
muss ich mal warten ob hier noch jemand mitliest der sich dazu äussern kann.
Oder in naher Zukunft einfach mal probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (28. Juli 2009)

das hört sich dog gut an

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=104111&highlight=tubeless+pro+contra


----------



## sonic3105 (28. Juli 2009)

naja der link führt dazu das ich es lassen werde umzurüsten. 
Obwohl er spezifisch auf mein Fragen keine Antwort liefert.


----------



## eminem7905 (28. Juli 2009)

hi @all  
habe herade ein apple macbook bei otto.de für nur 49,95 bestellt, 
artikel nr. 21046992  ist wohl ein fehler im system. 

hier die nachricht zu, 
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=778726

EDIT: jetzt ist der preis schon geändert worden, na hoffentlich habe ich glück 


edit die zweite: habe noch einen nachbestellt, aber diesmal sofort mit kreditkarte bestellt, da ist nämlich die rechtliche geschichte doch wieder anders.


----------



## mistermoo (28. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hi @all
> habe herade ein apple macbook bei otto.de für nur 49,95 bestellt,
> artikel nr. 21046992  ist wohl ein fehler im system.
> 
> ...




wie gut das man als händler entscheiden kann ob man einen vertrag mit einem kunden eingeht und so ein offensichtlicher fehler...

naja vielleicht hast ja glück


----------



## eminem7905 (28. Juli 2009)

es ist ja ein gültiger kaufvertrag zu stande gekommen. abwarten, und optimistisch bleiben. einen habe ich auf rg. bestellt und einen sofort mit der kreditkarte bezahlt. hoffentlich geht es gut aus, für die käufer 

EDIT
http://www.it-rechtsinfo.de/urteile...che-Preisangabe-Versandhaus-muss-liefern.html


----------



## apoptygma (28. Juli 2009)

So, auch wieder zu Hause von meiner GA Runde zur Kemnade.

67,87 km, 3:36, Schnitt 19,7 bei 132er Puls und 294 Hömmes

Also wenn in Duisburg so ein Wetter ist, ohweia , denn dann ist zu hoffen, das die Regeneration nach 1 Std. Dauerpower langt, um nach 3 Std. wieder loszulegen, bei mir ist zu beobachten, das nach Schlag 2 Std. mein Puls den Ausdauer 1 Bereich verlässt und nur noch auf Kosten von Geschwindigewkit und TF unten gedrückt werden kann.

Ma gucken was die Gesundheitsfraktion dazu sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (28. Juli 2009)

So, nachdem ich grad mal meine Duisburg-Taktik ausgeklöppelt habe (so grob halt) und auch morgen wohl recht zeitig aufs Rad wollte, werd ich mich auch schon ins Bett verabschieden, der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm oder so *lach


----------



## sonic3105 (28. Juli 2009)

Der frühe Vogel kann mich mal oder wie war das??

Nee morgen Arbeiten, ich werd mich auch mal ins Bett verabschieden


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juli 2009)

moin zusammen, das wetter beginnt vielversprechen, hoffentlich hält es sich bis heute abend


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen. 
Wollte mal eben fragen ob jemand nen vollmaterial lenker hat.
Brauche mehr gewicht auf der gabel. weil wenn ich feste in die pedale trete hebt sich immer dss vorderrad. loooool.


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> Wollte mal eben fragen ob jemand nen vollmaterial lenker hat.
> Brauche mehr gewicht auf der gabel. weil wenn ich feste in die pedale trete hebt sich immer dss vorderrad. loooool.



Kauf Dir ne Sid, dann passiert das nicht mehr


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> Wollte mal eben fragen ob jemand nen vollmaterial lenker hat.
> Brauche mehr gewicht auf der gabel. weil wenn ich feste in die pedale trete hebt sich immer dss vorderrad. loooool.



welches durchmesser???  31, oder 25, ???  was für material???


----------



## mistermoo (29. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> Wollte mal eben fragen ob jemand nen vollmaterial lenker hat.
> Brauche mehr gewicht auf der gabel. weil wenn ich feste in die pedale trete hebt sich immer dss vorderrad. loooool.




tja rippchen, das kommt wenn man keine masse aufe waage bringt... hrhr


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juli 2009)

Halloooo...

So bin wieder da
88,62km
03:20:50h
26,47km/h

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juli 2009)

So, zurück von meiner Sauna-Ga-Tour über Schwerte-Geisecke-Fröndenberg-Holzwickede-Aplerbeck-Schwerter Heide-Schwerte-Bathey-Wetter-City-Heim . Spassig is echt anders. Vor allem, wenn man sich das Höhenprofil mal ansieht wundert es mich fast, noch solche Werte zu haben:

75,48 km, 3:52, 19,4er Schnitt, Puls 134, 538 HM

Und wieder das Phänomen, ab Std. 2 ging kaum noch was im GA1 Bereich.

Morgen wird sich dann noch weh getan, dann is ma 2 Tage Pause.


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Juli 2009)

respekt
ihr wart schön fleissig....

ich für meinen teil war ne halbe Studne Laufen und stopf mal weiter Nudeln in mich rein.
Freitag gehts noch einmal aufs Rad und dann kann Nordenau kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (29. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> respekt
> ihr wart schön fleissig....
> 
> ich für meinen teil war ne halbe Studne Laufen und stopf mal weiter Nudeln in mich rein.
> Freitag gehts noch einmal aufs Rad und dann kann Nordenau kommen



Ja nu....Duisburg klopft immer lauter 

Morgen noch ne lange Einheit, die mal nen bissken mit Intervallen die Beine fordern, dann is der Juli mit 600 km rum gefrühstückt. Davon über die Hälfte wohl innerhalb der letzten 5 Tage *gg. Na ja....jedenfalls hatte ich vor, morgen nicht mehr die Treppe raufzukommen, Wetter soll ja super dafür werden.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (29. Juli 2009)

Heute ist Ruhetag angesagt morgen nochmal ein wenig und Freitag auch.
Juli schon über 1000 das muss für Nordenau reichen!


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Heute ist Ruhetag angesagt morgen nochmal ein wenig und Freitag auch.
> Juli schon über 1000 das muss für Nordenau reichen!



Ich bin in Gedanken bei Euch Dreien am Samstag , muss leider arbeiten , wobei, ich hab erst 3 Tage Urlaub und war schon 2 mal im Büro seitdem....na ja.

Und in Hagen für Euch da als "Bananenwurfmaus" an der Strecke


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Juli 2009)

Naja ich hab mir nach Sonntag und Montag dann erstmal drei Ruhe TAge gegönnt samt Massage.
Freitag gehts nochmal gut für 1 1/2 Stunden aufs rad ein wneig Intervalle fahren und dann nochmal Massage.
Joa und dann sollte in Nordenau alles Rund laufen.
Uwe wir sehen uns dann im Ziel. kannst sch0onmal nen Malzbier holen... ;-)


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Naja ich hab mir nach Sonntag und Montag dann erstmal drei Ruhe TAge gegönnt samt Massage.
> Freitag gehts nochmal gut für 1 1/2 Stunden aufs rad ein wneig Intervalle fahren und dann nochmal Massage.
> Joa und dann sollte in Nordenau alles Rund laufen.
> Uwe wir sehen uns dann im Ziel. kannst sch0onmal nen Malzbier holen... ;-)



Soll doch recht heiss werden Samstag....denk dran, das die erste Verpflegung in Nordenau wohl erst bei km 26 rum is....


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Juli 2009)

Ja Wencke 
in Hagen werd ich nur deine Bananen essen.....


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Juli 2009)

Ach um verpflegung mach ich mir bei 37 Km keine Sorgen.
Denek ne Flasche sollte reichen.
dazu 2 gels amMann und dann werd ich wie in Sundern auch ohne STopp durch Radeln.
Scheiss auf Verpflegungsstation das sind wertvolle Sekunden.... LOOOOOOL


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja Wencke
> in Hagen werd ich nur deine Bananen essen.....



Von mir handgeschält ;-) 

Mit Bananen kenn ich mich aus


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Von mir handgeschält ;-)


Auch handgeerntet?

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (29. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Auch handgeerntet?
> 
> Kai




So quasi....handvonneratiofrischamfreitagmitgenommen


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (29. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Soll doch recht heiss werden Samstag....denk dran, das die erste Verpflegung in Nordenau wohl erst bei km 26 rum is....



Gestop wird im Ziel. Eine Flasche und Gel musss reichen.


----------



## apoptygma (29. Juli 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Gestop wird im Ziel. Eine Flasche und Gel musss reichen.



Isch meinte dat ja auch eher mit der genügenden Mitnahme von Aggregatzustand flüssig....in Sundern hab ich auch nur nen Becher auffe Faust mitgerissen. Futtern würd ich da eh eher nicht


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (29. Juli 2009)

@ Nordenau Fahrer,

wann und wo fahrt ihr los?
Sollen wir uns irgendwo treffen!


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juli 2009)

32,16km755hm14erschnittpuls121av  neuen trail gesucht, leider den gesamten weg zurückgeschoben, versuch war es wert.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (29. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> 32,16km755hm14erschnittpuls121av  neuen trail gesucht, leider den gesamten weg zurückgeschoben, versuch war es wert.



Schumi kommt zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juli 2009)

wie geil ist das denn, hammer, wow, geil schumi wieder in der formel 1, klasse. ich glaube damit werden sie die zuschauerrekorde brechen, ob er was reissen wird, glaube eher nicht, aber es ist ne top pr-aktion.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (29. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wie geil ist das denn, hammer, wow, geil schumi wieder in der formel 1, klasse. ich glaube damit werden sie die zuschauerrekorde brechen, ob er was reissen wird, glaube eher nicht, aber es ist ne top pr-aktion.



Der ist noch regelmassig FI Test gefahren und auch immer noch Motorrad und Kartrennen auf höchsten Nivau.
Ich glaube es liegt ehr am Auto als am können des Fahrers.
Aber lassen wir uns in vier Woche überraschen.


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juli 2009)

der ist seit april 2008 in keinem formel 1 gesessen. und da man jetzt nicht zwischendurch testen kann, kann er das auto nicht kennenlernen, er kann nur einen 50km test fahren. 

bin mal gespannt auf den 23 august. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK_jIb05JpY"]YouTube - Michael Schumacher tribute[/ame]


----------



## mistermoo (29. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> der ist seit april 2008 in keinem formel 1 gesessen. und da man jetzt nicht zwischendurch testen kann, kann er das auto nicht kennenlernen, er kann nur einen 50km test fahren.
> 
> bin mal gespannt auf den 23 august.



so nen quatsch, der ist zwischendurch schon gefahren auf sf hausstrecke beim nicht öffentlichen training


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Juli 2009)

Halloooo...
Wie man gescheit zurück kommt, kann er ja mal bei Axel Schulz oder Ralf Waldmann erfragen! Lance Armstrong hat sich gut geschlagen, aber sein Wunsch, die Tour erneut zu gewinnen, ging nicht in Erfüllung. Hiervon will ich mal gar nicht anfangen. Sein Vorhaben wirklich erreicht hat eigentlich nur er hier.
Aber ich will nicht so verrückt sein, den Erfolg eines Comebacks vom sportlichen Ausgang abhängig zu machen- Hauptsache ist, die Kohle stimmt 
Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen:
Auch ich habe zu Schumis Zeiten regelmäßig Formel1 geschaut und das nicht aus einem Zwang heraus getan, sondern weil es mir große Freude bereitet hat ihn fahren zu sehen.
Ich bin nur skeptisch, was diese Comebacks angeht, wünsche ihm aber natürlich dennoch dass alles gut läuft und er es am Ende des Tages nicht bereuen wird!

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich bin nur skeptisch, was diese Comebacks angeht, wünsche ihm aber natürlich dennoch dass alles gut läuft und er es am Ende des Tages nicht bereuen wird!
> 
> Kai




Na ja, ich bin immer noch der Meinung, das man Schumi in jeden halbwegs funktionstüchtigen Rennhobel setzen könnte, er würde auch damit vorn mitfahren


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juli 2009)

na ja kai, bei lance a. war das problem, das die anderen fahrer ein besseres dopingmittel gehabt haben, und wahrscheinlich viel mehr GA einheiten gefahren sind, er hat bestimmt nur so touren gemacht die ihm spaß machen  (ja hier ist ironie versteckt)

aber zurück zu schumi, keine ahnung ob er was reissen wird, geil wäre es schon wenn er einsteigt, ne pole fährt und anschließend das rennen gewinnt.   allerdings am meisten profitiert davon die gesamte formel 1, und vorallem jetzt die folgenden rennen, die karten werden weggehen wie warme semmeln, von tv-einschaltquoten ganz zu schweigen.

so nun allen einen schönen tag


----------



## mistermoo (30. Juli 2009)

genau damit dat ekelstönnnnchen nochmehr kohle in seinen allerwertesten gepumpt bekommt


----------



## Snooselchen (30. Juli 2009)

Wollte euch nur mal einen wunderschönen guten Morgen wünschen


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> na ja kai, bei lance a. war das problem, das die anderen fahrer ein besseres dopingmittel gehabt haben, und wahrscheinlich viel mehr GA einheiten gefahren sind, er hat bestimmt nur so touren gemacht die ihm spaß machen  (ja hier ist ironie versteckt)



Wo genau? Schwerpunktmässig, nehme ich an, beim Dopingmittel der anderen Fahrer?

Da könntest Du sogar Recht mit haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snooselchen (30. Juli 2009)

Hab grad meinen neuen Schlauch zugeschickt bekommen. 
Echt toller Service... 
Obwohl ich denen mitgeteilt habe, dass ich mir schon einen besorgt habe, meinten die, kein Problem, einen Schlauch in Reserve zu haben, ist immer gut 

Naja, den werde ich jetzt gut verstauen 

Liebe Grüße aus dem verregneten Beckum


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juli 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Hab grad meinen neuen Schlauch zugeschickt bekommen.
> Echt toller Service...
> Obwohl ich denen mitgeteilt habe, dass ich mir schon einen besorgt habe, meinten die, kein Problem, einen Schlauch in Reserve zu haben, ist immer gut
> 
> ...




Moin Steffi!

Das Wetter legt sich wieder übern Tag.....

Ja, Ersatzschlauch isn Muss , oder eben Flickzeug, wer sich das antun will.

Bike-Discount.de is meines Erachtens bei Schläuchen immer noch mit der Günstigste.....nur so als Tip, ich kauf da sehr viel.


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juli 2009)

auch wenn ich weiß das die fahrer bei der tour de france dopen was das zeug hält, gucke ich mir die bergetappen gerne an, man sollte aber jetzt von rennrad übertragungen auf mtb rennen umsteigen, und diese dann im tv übertragen, auch wenn man auch dort nicht 100% sicher vor doping ist. 

ich verstehe nicht, bzw. kann es mir nicht vorstellen, das so ein doping konvoi interessanter anzuschauen ist als so ein cc, dh oder was weiß ich rennen. das rennen im internet (das was kai verlinkt hat) das war doch 1000x spannender als die fuzis in frankreich. 


@jenz

in der formel 1 finde ich die summen die die fahrer verdienen gerechtfertigter als beim golfen oder fussball, denn beide sportarten sind im vergleich zu formel 1 risikolos 


geil 23.August 2009  ich tippe auf einschaltquoten bei rtl auf über 11 mio.


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Juli 2009)

Hey, 
mahlzeit zusammen. 
Naja ob das Comeback von M.S zum richtigem Zeitpunkt  kommt ist natürlich  nicht so einfach einzuschätze. Ich für meinen teil glaube klar das es gute Pr. für die Formel 1 ist, aber für ihn ? Auchein Schumacher  kann keine Wunder vollbringen. Dafür ist der Ferrari  diese Jahr einfach nicht weit genug. Die nächste  Frage ist, wie geht das Team damit um. Insbesondere  der andere Fahrer  der garantiert auf platz2 der prioritäts Skala rutschen wird. 
Wir werden es erleben. Ich denke er tut sich damit selbst  kein gefallen . Meine  meinung einmal entschieden und daran festhalten .


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juli 2009)

So.....ich werd dann aufs Rad.....und den Jenz mitnehmen, damit er vor Nordenau wenigstens nich nen paar km inne Beine bekommt.  MAl gucken, ich denk ma, wir düsen nach Menden (wenn wir das wiederfinden)


----------



## Janus1972 (30. Juli 2009)

moin moin. wie schauts denn mal mit nem treffen aus? wir zeigen euch leckere sachen in der 11 bzw rund um essen und dann zeigt ihr uns mal hagen. denke wäre mal lustig mit ner großen gruppe ne runde zu drehen. haben da was schönes mit brake am baldeneysee. könnt ihr euch ja mal überlegen. gruß marco


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo, für guten Morgen ist es schon etwas spät 


eminem7905 schrieb:


> allerdings am meisten profitiert davon die gesamte formel 1, und vorallem jetzt die folgenden rennen, die karten werden weggehen wie warme semmeln, von tv-einschaltquoten ganz zu schweigen.


Man mag mich an dieser Stelle als Träumer hinstellen, aber wenn ich für die Formel1 den Fernseher anmache, dann möchte ich Motorsport geboten kriegen. Da geht es mir nicht ums Geld. Ob die Fahrer an diesem Wochenende 300.000, 750.000 oder 2.000.000  verdienen, ist mir egal. Ich möchte Sport sehen, unterhalten werden. Über die sportliche Wertigkeit eines Comebacks habe ich mich ja gestern schon ausgehen lassen. Aber hey, wir reden ja hier von Michael Schumacher. Michael Schumacher, der Rennlegende, keiner war öfter Formel1-Weltmeister als er.
Lance Armstrong war auch vielfacher Tour (de France)-Sieger und er hat sie nicht erneut gewonnen. Er konnte die Tour nicht gewinnen. Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass der sportliche Leiter von Astana (m. W. ist das Johann Bruyneel, jener Bruyneel, der Armstrong in seinen besten Jahren bei der Tour begleitet hat). Kaum auszudenken, dass er Contador hinter den Kulissen zum Tour-Sieger gemacht hat. In den wenigen Tagen, in denen sich die Tour de France 2009 entschieden hat, war es Contador, der oben am Gipfel noch am meisten zuzusetzen hatte (warum, lasse ich hier jetzt offen). Im Mannschaftszeitfahren ließ sich kein Unterschied herstellen und im Einzelzeitfahren fahr Contador auch der Schnellste. Wenn Contador und Armstrong beide in eher schwachen Teams gegeneinander gefahren wären, wäre der Unterschied sicherlich noch größer ausgefallen. Aber ja, das ist reine Spekulation...
Fakt ist aber nun mal, dass bisherige Comebacks nicht wirklich von Erfolg gekrönt waren (von Henry Maske vielleicht einmal abgesehen). Und es wäre doch Jammerschade, wenn die Schumachers weisse Weste viele Jahre nach seinem Rücktritt nun dunkle Flecken bekommen würde. Oder?
Dazu bin ich kein Freund davon, von einem Rücktritt zurück zu treten...
Aber vielleicht kommt ja auch alles ganz anders. Ferrari macht, angetrieben durch die Rückkehr des großen Meisters, einen ähnlichen Sprung wie die McLaren-Mercedes zuletzt, gewinnt das Rennen souverän, Massa fällt auch die nächsten Rennen noch aus, Ferrari kommt in die Erfolgsspur zurück und feiert am Ende des Jahres nicht nur den Fahrertitel mit Michael Schumacher (Massa wurde in der Zwischenzeit auf die Straße geschickt), sondern auch noch den Konstrukteurstitel, weil auch Kimi Räikkönen im wiedererstarkten Ferrari auf Platz 2 fährt.
Aber als Träumer wurde ich ja weiter oben bereits enttarnt...

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juli 2009)

vom arbeitskollegen ein kumpel, 

also immer schön vorsichtig fahren
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/iserlohn/2009/7/30/news-127652294/detail.html


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> vom arbeitskollegen ein kumpel,
> 
> also immer schön vorsichtig fahren
> http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/iserlohn/2009/7/30/news-127652294/detail.html


Das tut mir leid!

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (30. Juli 2009)

********, ob du es glaubst oder nicht. Wegen dem Unfall konnte ich gestern diese Strasse nicht befahren und musste Wenden.
Mein Beileid, sowas ist immer ............


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Juli 2009)

Achja zum Thema Doping wollte ich auch noch was sagen,
trotzdem sind die Jungs große Sportler den die Disziplin für Training ernährung und die leistung die diese fahrer aufscich nehmen kommen trotzdem nur vom Charakter das kann ihnen auch sämtliches Doping nicht abnehmen.

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, wir befinden uns hier im Leistungssport.
Glaubt hier allenernstes jemand das es bei anderen Sportarten anders aussieht??
Früher waren es dieBodybuilder weil mane s einfach gesehen hat.
jetzt sind es die radfahrer.

In anderen Hochleistungsbereichen sind GARANTIERT  alle Sauber.
IRONIE aus.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juli 2009)

@ Sascha
Ich würde meine Hand für die Allgemeinheit nicht ins Feuer legen, aber ich glaube auch nicht mehr an einen dopingfreien (Spitzen-)Sport. Dafür gab es in den letzten Jahren zu viele Dopingsperren. Auch verwundert mich persönlich die hohe Zahl der attestierten Asthmaerkrankten im (Rad-)Sport ein bisschen.
Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt...

Kai
P.S.: In Deutschland sind aber bestimmt alle "sauber"!


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juli 2009)

So, getz hab ich aber auch die Schnauze voll 

Mippem Jenz ne Runde nach Menden und retour, anner Radbude noch den Sascha getroffen.

GA1/2 Runde mit Intervallen unterschiedlichster Coleur (hauptsächlich am Berg).....nu is aber auch ersma 2 Tage sowas von gut *stöhn

69.13 km, 3:30, 19,7er Schnitt, 141 Puls, 425 HM und 85er TF


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juli 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> 69.13 km, 3:30, 19,7er Schnitt, 141 Puls, 425 HM und 85er TF



Da kann ich nicht mitgehen heute. Aber die Kilometer-Ziele für diesen Monat habe ich durch die Durststrecke mittendrin eh um Welten verpasst. Waren wohl doch noch etwas zu hoch angesetzt. So läuft es dann diesen Monat auf etwas über 1.100km hinaus, wenn ich es morgen noch mal aufs Bike schaffen sollte. Habe auf den ganzen Monat gesehen eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 25,8km/h. Ist ja auch schon mal etwas...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (30. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Da kann ich nicht mitgehen heute. Aber die Kilometer-Ziele für diesen Monat habe ich durch die Durststrecke mittendrin eh um Welten verpasst. Waren wohl doch noch etwas zu hoch angesetzt. So läuft es dann diesen Monat auf etwas über 1.100km hinaus, wenn ich es morgen noch mal aufs Bike schaffen sollte. Habe auf den ganzen Monat gesehen eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 25,8km/h. Ist ja auch schon mal etwas...
> 
> Kai



Ich hab die 600 knapp um 7 km verfehlt , bei 4.644 hm auf 15 Einheiten verteilt, 18,91er Schnitt (der höchste bis dato ohne Rolle gefahrene) 

Jetzt freu ich mich ersma auf meinen Shake, hol dann meine neue Sitzcreme ab (mal gucken, was die so kann) und leg die Beine hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juli 2009)

Ich habe heute meine Jubiläumsrunde gedreht, es war die 100. dieses Jahr.
Im Schnitt fahr ich 53,54km in nicht ganz 2:30h.
Diesen Monat komme ich auf 18 Einheiten, aber genug Statistik jetzt!

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juli 2009)

ich war auch kurz raus, aber nur ne mini runde gedreht, 13,99km mit 392hm und 16,1er schnitt puls 130 av. so jetzt grillen gehen. 

ich komme seit mitte april auf 891km mit 21232 HM


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich komme seit mitte april auf 891km mit 21232 HM


Was ist mit der Zeit vorher? Also, Januar - Mitte Mai? Woher hast du die Werte? Nutzt die forumseigene Trainingsverwaltung?

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juli 2009)

ne habe erst ab mitte april mein tacho


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juli 2009)

Ach so. Das könnte ein möglicher Grund sein.

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juli 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ach so. Das könnte ein möglicher Grund sein.
> 
> Kai



es ist ein möglich grund


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Juli 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> es ist ein möglich grund


Ich hahbe äs nix so mit dem deutschen Sprache, tue aber um Verzeihunk biten

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juli 2009)

der auf dem papier-deutsche 


EDIT:
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=779175

macht bei 40 bestellten laptops 4000 EURO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Juli 2009)

eigentlich total unlogisch das Martin ein trinkrucksack mitnimmt.
er hat doch den kanister eh immer auf dem hals......
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Juli 2009)

hÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (31. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> eigentlich total unlogisch das Martin ein trinkrucksack mitnimmt.
> er hat doch den kanister eh immer auf dem hals......
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA




insider..... muhahhahaha der war gut


Ahso, Unterkunft ist gebucht. Touren teils ausgearbeitet, der Garmisch/Mittenwald Urlaub kann kommen. Juheeee


----------



## eminem7905 (31. Juli 2009)

toll, und warum kenne ich den insider nicht?? 

wann fährst du in den urlaub???


----------



## apoptygma (31. Juli 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> insider..... muhahhahaha der war gut
> 
> 
> Ahso, Unterkunft ist gebucht. Touren teils ausgearbeitet, der Garmisch/Mittenwald Urlaub kann kommen. Juheeee




Guck nur, daste Dir den Thomas heute auf jeden mal greifst...das die Bike-Transport-Frage geklärt wird.....

Moin zusammen!

Beine müde, ich ebenfalls noch nicht wach....ich mach mir heute hier sowas von nen Ruhigen.....


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Juli 2009)

So Abschlusstraining wird gestartet.
mal schauen wie sich die Beine fühlen.
Bis später.


----------



## Unrest (31. Juli 2009)

75,2km, 1411hm, 18,2er Schnitt im Gelände.
(Hagen, Hasper Talsperre, Ennepe Talsperre, Glör Talsperre, Hagen)
Ich glaub ich hätte mich als Vorbereitung mal besser aufs Rennrad und Richtung Witten geschwungen... 
Man wird sehen. *g*

Wer ist  morgen alles dabei?


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## apoptygma (31. Juli 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> 75,2km, 1411hm, 18,2er Schnitt im Gelände.
> (Hagen, Hasper Talsperre, Ennepe Talsperre, Glör Talsperre, Hagen)
> Ich glaub ich hätte mich als Vorbereitung mal besser aufs Rennrad und Richtung Witten geschwungen...
> Man wird sehen. *g*
> ...




Hey Großer!

Der Uwe, der Sascha und der Jenz starten da morgen, mir bleibt nur Daumendrücken vom Schreibtisch aus, ich hoffe nur, das ich schnellstmöglich Bericht via SMS bekomme


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Juli 2009)

So ich bin zurück und hab mir mal ne Kurze knackige Runde mit ein paar kleinen Bergen und paar Intervallen im Wiegetritt angetan.

Beine fühlen sich gut an,
Nordenau kann kommen.

26:42 Km
1:04:40 
Schnitt 24:49 km/h
Hfq Schnitt 140
195 Hm
87 Trittfrequenz

Jetzt noch vernünftig Kohlenhydrate,
und dann Rad für morgen Fit und schick machen gehen.

Mir stellt sich gerade die frage ob ich meine reifen noch umziehe, beideseitig ralph fahren sollte iegtnlich auch gehen.
Den angefahrenen von Hinten anch vorbne machen und Hinten den abgefahrenen
aufziehen.
Ich werd mal Überlegen ob ich da gleich noch Lust drauf habe.


----------



## apoptygma (31. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So ich bin zurück und hab mir mal ne Kurze knackige Runde mit ein paar kleinen Bergen und paar Intervallen im Wiegetritt angetan.
> 
> Beine fühlen sich gut an,
> Nordenau kann kommen.
> ...



Hört sich doch gut an.....dann hoff ich für alle Beteiligten, das die Vorstellungen und Wünsche erfüllt werden, ob ankommen, TOP 10 Herren oder was auch immer *g

Du kannst Dich ja mit dem Herren über Dir in die Konkurenz werfen , könnter Euch gegenseitig dann nen bissken anstacheln


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Juli 2009)

Nee Konkurrenz bin ich doch ganz Still sonst muss ich hinterher für morgen doch noch absagen ... macht man doch so. Erst fordern und prallen und dann absagen... oder Martin??

nee, ich lass mich einfach überraschen und schau wie es ausgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Juli 2009)

Ich hasse Geburtstage, vor allem wenn ich nicht "begünstigter" bin 

So werde ich es heute nicht mehr aufs Rad schaffen, wie es aussieht... 
So bleibt die Uhr für diesen Monat also bei 1.068,47km stehen (41:17:52h). Na ja, kann man nix machen...

Den Rennfahrern von morgen drücke ich die Daumen und wünsche ihnen, dass sie ihre Ziele erreichen, wie auch immer sie aussehen. In erster Linie sollte ein "in einem Stück ankommen" das Ziel sein.

@ Sascha
Never change a running system!
Wie sagte ich schon vor Sundern irgendwann: "Der Ralph ist stark" oder so ähnlich. Ich weiß es nicht mehr.
Vor allem würde ich die Reifen nicht von vorne nach hinten und von hinten nach vorne wechseln...
Aber du machst das schon, ich glaube da ganz fest an dich, so wie auch an den Rest der hier vertretenen Mitschreiber 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Juli 2009)

Danke dir Kai, 
ich denke auch das ich das hinbekomme.
reifen habe ich jetzt gelassen, hatte kein Bock mehr die Umzuziehen.
Nobby vorn und Ralph hinten.
Rad ist frisch geölt geschmiert und einigermassen Sauber.
leider musste ich feststellen das ich wohl ganz dringend nen neues Mittleres kettenblatt benötige.........


----------



## apoptygma (31. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Danke dir Kai,
> ich denke auch das ich das hinbekomme.
> reifen habe ich jetzt gelassen, hatte kein Bock mehr die Umzuziehen.
> Nobby vorn und Ralph hinten.
> ...



Ich gehe mal davon aus, das auch meines nach Duisburg das zeitliche segnen darf ;-), wobei ich eigentlich nicht vor habe, das mittlere überhaupt zu benutzen


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (31. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> leider musste ich feststellen das ich wohl ganz dringend nen neues Mittleres kettenblatt benötige.........



Sag ich doch


----------



## eminem7905 (31. Juli 2009)

so, mit seb. eine gemütliche trailrunde, mit einem neuem sehr langen und technischen aber flachen trail da in richtung schloss, dann zum schloss, dann richtung dahl, den trail runter wo wir mal die fotos gemacht haben, rauf richtung zurstraße trails richtung talsperre rauf auf den asker berg und dann trails richtung haspe. 

55,5km1215hm15,0km/hpuls125av


----------



## eminem7905 (31. Juli 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Nee Konkurrenz bin ich doch ganz Still sonst muss ich hinterher für morgen doch noch absagen ... macht man doch so. Erst fordern und prallen und dann absagen... oder Martin??



ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. August 2009)

So. Noch ganz schnell auch hier ein dickes Toi Toi Toi an Uwe, Jenz, Sascha und Micha....ich denk an Euch


----------



## mistermoo (1. August 2009)

dankeeeeeee.....

gähn..... müde will bett grml

und dann noch so lange warten bis es los geht, alles viel zu spät


----------



## seppel82 (1. August 2009)

Viel Glück und keine Pannen


----------



## sonic3105 (1. August 2009)

So ich für meinen teil bin Wach und von Müde keine Spur,
erstmal nen Kaffee und ordentlich Frühstücken und dann kommt gleich der jens auch schon.

Danke für die Glückwünsche ihr seid die Besten.

Achja eine Frage stellt sich mir nun noch welche Hose zieh ich an LOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## eminem7905 (1. August 2009)

jo, auch von mir viel glück, ihr werdet das schon schaukeln.


----------



## mistermoo (1. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> jo, auch von mir viel glück, ihr werdet das schon schaukeln.



ja was schaukeln lassen habe ich, daher bin ich wohl auch so müde

und für ne massage hats auch gereicht 

kaffee gute ideeee.... 3fach espresso reinhaut erstmal 

danke euch, wir werden schon ankommen, manche schneller, manche langsamer


----------



## apoptygma (1. August 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> dankeeeeeee.....
> 
> gähn..... müde will bett grml
> 
> und dann noch so lange warten bis es los geht, alles viel zu spät




Na dafür hastest nächstes Wochende umso früger alles *lach, vor allem inner Nacht.

1 Woche Urlaub....Chaos hoch 10 hier *grml


----------



## sonic3105 (1. August 2009)

>ich werd heut als Letzter ins Ziel fahren.... 
soviel steht fest


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> >ich werd heut als Letzter ins Ziel fahren....
> soviel steht fest


Mindestens. Als Letzter, aber noch vor Uwe! Mach dir nicht ins Hemd! 
Tut euch nicht weh und macht dem Thread hier keine Schande! Denkt dran, die ganze IBC liest mit 

In erster Linie soll es ja Spaß machen...
Ich könnte da heute wohl nicht am Start stehen, aber ich habe ja auch noch eine Woche 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Noch knapp 5Stunden!
Es soll warm werden: GENUG trinken und trotz allem warm fahren nicht vergessen. In Sundern habe ich es ohne probiert, war eine scheíß Idee...


----------



## sonic3105 (1. August 2009)

Warm fahren sollte gehen, Aufwärmöl ist inde r Atsche. Und die ersten Kilometer sind neutralisiert.
wird aber mein erster Massenstart....

@Kai, 
genau als letzter aber vor Uwe LOOOOOOOOOOl

das wiederspricht sich, 
erstens vor Uwe gehtnicht
zweitens letzter kann keiner mehr dahinter sein
und drittens ...... ja das ist mir gerade entfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Kai,
> genau als letzter aber vor Uwe LOOOOOOOOOOl
> das wiederspricht sich,
> erstens vor Uwe gehtnicht
> ...


Ach, da ist ein Widerspruch? Sag an. Du und Letzter, da passt auch irgendetwas nicht! Außerdem ist das Tiefstapeln verdammt noch mal meine Aufgabe 

Am Start bis zur ersten Kurve Vollgas, da dann Kampflinie und dann kann ja schon nix mehr schief gehen 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (1. August 2009)

@kai 
danke, werden das Kind schon schaukeln.
jetzt noch schnell nen Milchreis und ne banane rein und dann wird gedrückt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> danke, werden das Kind schon schaukeln.


Daran habe ich keinen Zweifel! 

Enttäusch mich nicht!
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (1. August 2009)

so, kleine runde für heute, 
24,5km mit 559HM und 17,6 er schnitt mit puls 132av, hauptsächlich trails und waldautobahnen.


----------



## apoptygma (1. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Daran habe ich keinen Zweifel!
> 
> Enttäusch mich nicht!
> Kai




Wird er nicht, da bin ich sicher. Sascha ist, was das angeht, glaube ich, zum einen sehr realistisch was die Einschätzung seiner Möglichkeiten angeht, und zum anderen auch nach seinen Werten, die er bis dato gefahren ist, sicherlich in der Lage, auf der Distanz im guten Mittelfeld zu landen. Zumindest sind seine Trainingsergebnisse mehr als konstant mit kaum Schwankungen nach oben oder unten. Dat machter 

P.S.
Und wer denkt, das ich schon Feiebernad hätte...geschiss....! (da wirds echt mal wieder nen Taler-Gespräch im nächsten Jahr geben)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. August 2009)

Ich bin auch schon wieder da!

Tageskm 108,73
Fahrzeit in h: 4:10:44
Durchschnitt: 26,02km/h
Max. Geschwindigkeit: 71,12

Kaum auszudenken, wenn man bedenkt, was ich bei km20 in Hagen noch erzählt habe. Meine Beine waren heute irgendwie dennoch seltsam. Nie wirklich gut, wurden sie auch mit der Distanz nicht wirklich müde. Komisch, aber was soll man machen?
Ich denke mal, das war die letzte Ü100-Einheit vor Duisburg. Morgen werde ich wohl wetterbedingt pausieren und nächste Woche muss man dann mal schauen, was man noch so anstellen kann mit dem Radl.

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon wieder da!
> 
> Tageskm 108,73
> Fahrzeit in h: 4:10:44
> ...




Ich wollt grad sagen...das hörte sich vorhin noch anders an  Ich warte hier mit Spannung auf ne SMS aus Schmallenberg.....also nicht das einer denkt, das ich jetzt mal zu Hause wäre...nee nee 

Schlafsack habe ich getz, Grillkohle, das 4er Zelt von Steffen is auch saved, dies nur am Rande. Er hat auch nur 3 nette und eine böse SMS gerbaucht  um mir zu antworten der Spacko....


----------



## eminem7905 (1. August 2009)

ab wann seit ihr da in duisburg, schon am freitag, oder erst samstag früh???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich wollt grad sagen...das hörte sich vorhin noch anders an


Deswegen hatte ich es gesagt 
Aber ich auf dem Weg die B7 runter wirklich gezweifelt, ob das heute etwas wird. Es lief gut in meinem Tempo, aber mehr hat weh getan/ ging nicht. Allerdings wurde ich komischerweise auch nicht wirklich müde, auch wenn ich auf den letzten Metern froh war, dass es die letzten Meter gewesen sind. Na ja, Duisburg kann kommen würde ich sagen, wobei mir meine Griffe noch etwas Sorgen machen. Aber sollte kein Problem darstellen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. August 2009)

3 der 4 Fahrer am Samstag (weil Schlaf wichtig), 1 Fahrer und Betreuer am Freitag (zwecks Orga und Aufbau).

So....Ergebnnisse!

Da hat der böse Strassen-Ga-Trainierer mal den Jungs gezeigt, wo der Frosch die Locken hat:

1:42 und damit 13. seiner Altersklasse der gute Sascha


----------



## eminem7905 (1. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So....Ergebnnisse!
> 
> Da hat der böse Strassen-Ga-Trainierer mal den Jungs gezeigt, wo der Frosch die Locken hat:
> 
> 1:42 und damit 13. seiner Altersklasse der gute Sascha



wieviele starter in seiner klasse 

glückwunsch tolle leistung, und was ist mit den anderen??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> 1:42 und damit 13. seiner Altersklasse der gute Sascha



Das ist doch super! Glückwunsch!

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wieviele starter in seiner klasse
> 
> glückwunsch tolle leistung, und was ist mit den anderen??



Dürften um die 60 gewesen sein.

Micha 1:40, Uwe 1:47 meine ich, Jenz 2:20 rum inkl. Sturz leider, wo aber wohl nix passiert ist, Abflug übern Lenker.

Soviel is wohl getz sicher, da wird er Spass beim 2 Std-Rennen haben und sich bestimmt nen tollen Fight liefern können. Schade das Kai die 3 Std. fährt, wäre nen toller Kampf gewesen denk ich mal.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Soviel is wohl getz sicher, da wird er Spass beim 2 Std-Rennen haben und sich bestimmt nen tollen Fight liefern können. Schade das Kai die 3 Std. fährt, wäre nen toller Kampf gewesen denk ich mal.....


Wenn ich das so lese, finde ich das gar nicht mal so schade, ehrlich gesagt!

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, finde ich das gar nicht mal so schade, ehrlich gesagt!
> 
> Gruß Kai




 Ach quatsch.....allerdings find ich diese Zeit schon ne Ansage an gewisse Herausforderer, die jetzt auch nen Grund hätten, den Schw.... einzuziehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach quatsch.....allerdings find ich diese Zeit schon ne Ansage an gewisse Herausforderer, die jetzt auch nen Grund hätten, den Schw.... einzuziehen.....


Deshalb ziehe ich jetzt jeweils auf die großen Runden um! Da lande ich zwar in den Listen jenseits von gut und böse, aber immerhin bleibt mir dieser eine "Sieg" in Sundern.  Na ja, schauen wir mal, würde ich sagen!

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (1. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach quatsch.....allerdings find ich diese Zeit schon ne Ansage an gewisse Herausforderer, die jetzt auch nen Grund hätten, den Schw.... einzuziehen.....



ich glaube hier wird gegen mich geschossen 

wobei mich interessieren würde, wieviele km zur vorbereitung michael gefahren ist???

edit: so bin raus, party ruft.


----------



## apoptygma (1. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich glaube hier wird gegen mich geschossen
> 
> wobei mich interessieren würde, wieviele km zur vorbereitung michael gefahren ist???
> 
> edit: so bin raus, party ruft.




Kannst ihn ja mal fragen. Er ist zumindest vor Wetter wohl fast ausschließlich Rennrad gefahren.

Man darf allerdings auch nicht vergessen, das er fast 10 Jahre jünger als Sascha ist und auch bereits etwas länger im Marathon-Zirkus mitmischt. Schon aus dem Grund find ich Saschas Leistung super.


----------



## apoptygma (1. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Deshalb ziehe ich jetzt jeweils auf die großen Runden um! Da lande ich zwar in den Listen jenseits von gut und böse, aber immerhin bleibt mir dieser eine "Sieg" in Sundern.  Na ja, schauen wir mal, würde ich sagen!
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ahso....Thomas bekommt den Audi, das heisst, die Räder gehen defnitiv am Freitag nach Duisburg.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ahso....Thomas bekommt den Audi, das heisst, die Räder gehen defnitiv am Freitag nach Duisburg.


Okay!
Dann machen wir das so!

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (1. August 2009)

So ich meld  mich auch mal zu Wort . Platz16  war es. Und danke für die GGlückwünsche . JOA Rennen lief richtig gut. Sehr schöne Strecke teils sogar echt anspruchsvoll .  technisch  Schwieriger als Sundern. Dafür  weniger Schotter . Michael  und ich sind gleich alt. Hatten kurz gequatscht. Hiermit auch nochmal gratulation in diese richtung. 2 minuten schneller und platz15. Super Leistung und ein tolles  Rennen .


----------



## apoptygma (1. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So ich meld  mich auch mal zu Wort . Platz16  war es. Und danke für die GGlückwünsche . JOA Rennen lief richtig gut. Sehr schöne Strecke teils sogar echt anspruchsvoll .  technisch  Schwieriger als Sundern. Dafür  weniger Schotter . Michael  und ich sind gleich alt. Hatten kurz gequatscht. Hiermit auch nochmal gratulation in diese richtung. 2 minuten schneller und platz15. Super Leistung und ein tolles  Rennen .







Dann meinen wir nicht den gleichen Michael ;-)

Denn der Unrest ist gerade 19 meine ich (oder eben 20 geworden)


----------



## Mareskan (1. August 2009)

Gratz Sascha und natürlich allen Anderen auch! Hat ja auch was, als du immer versucht hast dem alten Mann mit seinem Speci wegzufahren 

Grüße


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. August 2009)

Respekt Sacha Respekt


----------



## apoptygma (1. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Respekt Sacha Respekt




Hey.....wie hat die Leiste mitgehalten????? Alles ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hey.....wie hat die Leiste mitgehalten????? Alles ok?



Alles heile nur die Beine waren schon die ganze Woche schei$$e


----------



## apoptygma (1. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Alles heile nur die Beine waren schon die ganze Woche schei$$e



Hm, auch unschön!


----------



## apoptygma (1. August 2009)

So...meinen Duisburg Soundtrack habe ich auch schon zusammen: Das wird in diesem Fall zum "wegschalten" nur noch diese Combo sein 

Völlig gefangen von der Truppe mittlerweile 

Mittlerweile alle Alben aufm Rad durchgehört.....nicht jedermanns Sache, also..... Als Einziger könnte mich ggf. Sebastian (mein Mann des gepflegten Musikgeschmacks ) noch verstehen, wie ich sowas gern hören tu 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC-u2yIsawM"]YouTube - Muse - Apocalypse Please - Live[/ame]


----------



## mistermoo (1. August 2009)

so sascha abgesetzt nach einer ausgiebigen trailsuchtour im anschluss des rennens, glaub platz 62 in meiner klasse von 126 vorgemeldeten, es sind ja noch nachmelder gewesen / fürs gesamte rennen ca. um die 100 mehr wie in der liste stehen laut sprecher

netter abflug im singlematschrutschwiedielumpetrail durch vordermann verursachtes bremsen, kopfüber geniale ninjarolle, das mädel hinter mir meinte nur "filmreif", linker daumen etwas lädiert und durch sturz rechte wade verkrampft, vielleicht hätte ich ohne das noch so 2-5 min rausholen können

mit 2 std schlaf, bin ich daher super zufrieden und hoffe im nächsten jahr auf eine 10-12 min schnellere zeit, wo sascha schon meinte da wäre vielleicht auch mehr drin, wenn ich mal mehr trainieren würde und vielleicht auch mit system

sprich: guter vorsatz fürs nächste jahr "mehr und geplanteres training bzw. überhaupt mal training"

zur strecke noch gesagt, viel viel schöner und besser wie es sundern für mich vorgemacht hat, ein paar tolle sprung oder segel einlagen waren drin

daten sind zwar etwas komisch aber lag vielleicht am 1x falsch nullen nach der einführungsrunde

969hm 35,73km 2:16std  15,75 schnitt maxpuls 186 mittel 161
für mich von den daten her ok 

ankommen war mein ziel im mittelfeld und ohne pannen, ich hätte noch stürze erwähnen sollen, dann wäre nix passiert

danke an alle für die glückwünsche


----------



## apoptygma (1. August 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> mit 2 std schlaf




Ja nu, das gilt als Ausrede ma gar nicht, das wusste man ja vorher, das heute nen Rennen ansteht 

Nen 161er D-Puls erscheint mir aber recht niedrig und sieht eher danach aus, als ob Du nicht wirklich reingelegt hast, kann das?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. August 2009)

AV Puls 169
Max 181
allerdings zeichnet mein HAC auch nur alle 20 sek auf.


----------



## sonic3105 (1. August 2009)

Schnitt war bei mir knappe 21 kmh.
Av Puls 174 und max 192

Daten Poste ich morgen. Werd jetzt ab in die heia.


----------



## apoptygma (1. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Schnitt war bei mir knappe 21 kmh.
> Av Puls 174 und max 192
> 
> Daten Poste ich morgen. Werd jetzt ab in die heia.




Gut, dann brauch ich auf Deinen angekündigten Anruf ja nimmer zu warten und kann auch ins Bett


----------



## eminem7905 (1. August 2009)

http://www.scootertuning.de/chit-chat/435997-scannen-koerperteilen-schaedlich.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (2. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So...meinen Duisburg Soundtrack habe ich auch schon zusammen: Das wird in diesem Fall zum "wegschalten" nur noch diese Combo sein
> 
> Völlig gefangen von der Truppe mittlerweile
> 
> ...


 
muse kannste mir beizeiten mal zukommen lassen


----------



## sonic3105 (2. August 2009)

So aufgestanden, mich in die Küche geschleppt und nen Kaffee geamcht....

nee im ernst meine Beine sind Fix und alle.
Mir ist das ein rätsel wie die bei der Tour de France ein rennen nach dem anderen fahren...
ich wollte heut nicht mal ne GA1 Fahren.

euch erstmal nen Guten Morgen...


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

morgen, kann auch nicht schlafen, bin seit 6 wach.

gestern war ich in bochum, habe mir u.a das hier angeschaut
http://www.sparkassen-giro.de/

dort war auch ein radrennen, wo jeder fahrer hinter einem motorrad gefahren ist, das sah spektakulärer aus alss alles andere was ich so im rennradsport gesehen habe, geschwindigkeiten teilweise locker über 70-80km/h. einfach nur klasse.


----------



## sonic3105 (2. August 2009)

Ja das nennt man Windschatten ...LAch
Ab nächstes mal will ich auch nen Motocrosser vor mir ....


----------



## mistermoo (2. August 2009)

morgääään

der martin hat ne simpson das reicht doch fürn anfang....


----------



## Mareskan (2. August 2009)

moin zusammen,

das Wetter ist mal wieder so lala  Ich werde mich um 9:30 zum Rathaus aufmachen und eine, hoffentlich relativ Regenfreie, gemütliche Runde drehen. Da du schwere Beine hast Sascha, werden wir schweren Herzen ohne dich biken gehen. Wann sollen wir Samstag los --> Duisburg?

Grüße
Freddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (2. August 2009)

Aber die Stinkt wie Sau wie soll ich dahinter bitte Atmen???


----------



## sonic3105 (2. August 2009)

Guten Morgen Freddy,
Ja da hast du recht heute ist bei mir sagen wir mal nicht wirklich gut mit fahren.

Ich werd nen Tag Pause machen.
Euch aber trotzdem Viel Spass und kommt Heile wieder, grüß mir alle...

Wegen Samstag Quatschen wir einfach nochmal.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

meine simpson hat einen ecotec motor der schon die euronorm 6 erfüllt  

samstag will ich auch nach duisburg, denke mal das sebastian und fabian auch mitkommen.


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

@Seb:

Gerne 

@Martin:
Ja, Fabian hatte mir ansich gesagt, das er kommen wollte.

@all
Moin

Es gehen schon wieder die MTB Träume los.....Rennen.....Rad......Stress....was vergesssen....was kaputt.....ich merk, langsam gehts ausm Kopp nimmer raus.

Also muss ich heute raus, Wetter egal. Ich merk, der Druck, für nen Team, zu fahren, also unmittelbar, ist schon hoch (also für mich) Ich hoff nur, das ich da nicht so nervös über die 24 Std. bin, das unser Lager einer explosionsgleichen Sperrzone gleicht


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgCdnbJCqRQ&feature=fvw"]YouTube - Call on me - Video (Very Sexy Verison)[/ame]


----------



## sonic3105 (2. August 2009)

Jetzt weiss ich wie MArtin sein Geheimtraining aussieht


----------



## mistermoo (2. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Seb:
> 
> Gerne
> 
> ...



"handschellen/maulkorb/knebel" notiert   für wenki einpacken


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich wie MArtin sein Geheimtraining aussieht



komisch, die rasierten körper haben mich an dich erinnert


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> "handschellen/maulkorb/knebel" notiert   für wenki einpacken




Handschellen wohl als Einziges (es sei denn ich bekomm nen Knautschball) reden tu ich in diesen Situationen dann doch eh nicht mehr.

Nimm ma nen Vorlesebuch mit, dann kannse mir wat vorlesen *lach

Wenn man Meteoblue Glauben schenken darf, hab ich wohl meine erste Einheit in Duisburg bei Regenschauer und Gewitterneigung


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. August 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen





apoptygma schrieb:


> Wenn man Meteoblue Glauben schenken darf, hab ich wohl meine erste Einheit in Duisburg bei Regenschauer und Gewitterneigung


Und das, wo es doch trocken bleiben soll... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kai


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammenUnd das, wo es doch trocken bleiben soll...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorgestern sah es auch noch danach aus....

Nu so....

http://www.meteoblue.com/index.php?id=246&L=1&did=135&zf_f=27513&zf_c=de&zf_sday=Sat

Na ja, warten wirs ab....ich bin ersma raus getz...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Vorgestern sah es auch noch danach aus....
> Nu so....
> http://www.meteoblue.com/index.php?id=246&L=1&did=135&zf_f=27513&zf_c=de&zf_sday=Sat
> Na ja, warten wirs ab....ich bin ersma raus getz...


Cool, wird es in der Nacht wenigstens nicht dunkel!  :kotz:
Dir viel Spaß und allzeit trockenes Wetter...

Kai


----------



## Unrest (2. August 2009)

@apoptygma: Nicht grad 20 geworden. Bin ein Februarkind.  Du musst bedenken, dass Sascha ein Bergfloh und ich ein 95kg Brecher bin.. *lach*
Abgesehen davon bin ich 07 3 Marathons gefahren, 08 gar keine (und sehr wenige Fahrradkilometer) und dieses Jahr dreh ich halt auf. *g*

@sonic: Du hättest mich nicht unbedingt "fressen" wollen müssen, dann wären dir die Krämpfe erspart geblieben.. 
Bist aber fürs zweite Rennen nen echt guten Reifen gefahren! *lob*
In Hagen wirds aber kein Duell zwischen uns geben - du kriegst einfach die Startnummer nicht. 

@Kai: Meine Rennvorbereitung für Nordenau wollteste wissenm hab ich das richtig verstanden? 
Samstag: 4h Spinning mit folgend kaputtem Knie. 
Mittwoch: 2h (46km) lockeres Radeln mit anschließenden 2,5l Schwarzbier
Freitag: 4 1/2h (75km) unentspanntes Radeln
Normalerweise hätte es so ausgesehen:
Mo/Di/Mi: 2-3h Tour mit steigender Intensität
Do: ruhetag/ganz lockeres Rollen
Fr: 2-3h Rennrad, locker


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

hi, 
ne ich wollte das wissen, hat mich halt nur interessiert. danke dir

gruß martin


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Meine Rennvorbereitung für Nordenau wollteste wissenm hab ich das richtig verstanden?
> Samstag: 4h Spinning mit folgend kaputtem Knie.
> Mittwoch: 2h (46km) lockeres Radeln mit anschließenden 2,5l Schwarzbier
> Freitag: 4 1/2h (75km) unentspanntes Radeln
> ...


Ich bin nicht Martin! 

Wie viele Jahreskilometer/Trainingsstunden haste denn dieses Jahr schon? MTB/RR wenngeht getrennt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (2. August 2009)

@Michael, 
nee das gleiche Problem hatte ich in Sundern auch. ab unfähr der gleichen Kilometer Zahl.
mal schauen wie ich das in den griff bekomme.
eventuell am Anfang ein bisschen weniger druck fahren.
mal schauen das wird schon werden....

bergfloh..... 
dafür hast du bergab mehr Schwung masse ....


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> @apoptygma:  Du musst bedenken, dass Sascha ein Bergfloh und ich ein 95kg Brecher bin.. *lach*



Wirklich nicht gegen Uwe und Sascha aber ich finde es immer sehr Respektabel wenn jemand sein Handicap durch Training und Vorbereitung kompensieren kann.

Ich muss im Rennen öfter schmunzeln wenn ich mit meinen Fahrbereiten 102 Kg und 12.5 Kg Fully an den 1,50 meter 55 Kg Typen auf seinem 9 Kg Hardtail vorbeigehen kann. 

Beim Ruhrbike Marathon war auch so ein Fahrertyp vom Laktatexpress vor mir. Nachdem ich überholt hatte ging der mir 20 min bei jeder Gelegenheit auf dem Zeiger. Bei einer Schiebepassage hat der sich auch noch unsportlich reingedrängt etz.. Ich sagte mir einfach: "Dir Pfeife werde ich noch zeigen wo der Hammer hängt"
Als bei Km 17 der technische Anstieg begann habe ich hart angetreten, und nach der folgenden Abfahrt ward er nicht mehr gesehen.
Klar das war ein Spezialfall allerdings hat mich der Typ auch echt abge****t.

In Grunde ist es für uns große und schwere Radsportler ja so als würde mann auf der Autobahn mit einem Sprinter einen Porsche überholen.
Und wenn man das mit Faiern und sportlichen Mitteln erreichen kann ist es sehr schön.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht Martin!
> 
> Wie viele Jahreskilometer/Trainingsstunden haste denn dieses Jahr schon? MTB/RR wenngeht getrennt
> 
> Gruß Kai



Was dich das wieder interessiert.. Siehe mal lieber zu das du auf deine 15000 Kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (2. August 2009)

@Metzker 
nein das ist ganz und garnicht das gleiche der vergleich mit dem Porsche Und Sprinter scheisst schwer daneben.

wenn jemand schwerer ist und im endeffekt größer hat das ja noch lange nichts mit der Körperverfassung zutun. dafür sollte man ja auch mehr beinkraft haben. nicht umsonst unterteilt man zb im kraftsport die Klassen anch gewicht.
demanch ist das ne gewöhnungsfrage.
Die sache mit dem rad wiederrum stimme ich zu. Nur geh doch einfach mal davon aus wenn du auf einem 9 Kilo rad unterwegs wärest wärst noch schneller.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

meistens sind die schweren leute auch sehr groß, und haben lange beine, ergo auch mehr hebelkraft können sie aufbringen, was das gewicht ein wenig wett macht, allergings steigt die kraft die man für das gewicht benötigt zum quadrat an. deshalb ist es optimal wenn man 1 meter lange beine hat, und nur 50kg wiegt


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

So, ich mit meine 1,68 und derzeit 61,3 Kilo bin wieder zurück. Mein Ga Runde mal nen bissken fixer gedreht.

48km, 2:07, Puls 153, 22,68er Schnitt. Definitiv aber zu zu wenig vernünftigen Schlaf die Nacht *grml. Den recht hohen Puls hab ich ansich nicht wirklich so empfunden, da war er trotzdem


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Metzker
> nein das ist ganz und garnicht das gleiche der vergleich mit dem Porsche Und Sprinter scheisst schwer daneben.



Hmm ich finde den Vergleich ziemlich Passend. Der Sprinter Ist größer, schwerer,und hat weniger Leistung als der Porsche.

Wenn du zb mit 300 Watt bei 70 Kg an der Schwelle bringst hast du ein Verhältniss von Leistung zu Körpergewicht von 4,2857 W/KG

Jetzt kann ich zb durch meine längeren Beine und das mehr an Muskelmasse... 350 Watt bei 95 Kg a.d.S. leisten. und habe ein Verhältniss von 3.6842 W/KG  also weniger Leistung zur Verfügung

Also was stimmt mit dem Vergleich dann nicht.


----------



## sonic3105 (2. August 2009)

Also an dem vergleich stimmt nicht das ein Sportwagen mit nem Nutzfahrzeug verglichen wird.

Wir vergleichen ja gerade zwei gleiche Klassen Radfahrer und Radfahrer.
Da du sagen wir es einfach mal so wenn es rein von der veranlagung her geht mehr gewicht hast und das auf deine größe zurück zuführen ist....
Solltest du es durch ein mehr an Beinkraft weg machen können.
Denn ich weiss wieviel jeder Kilo im bereich kraft ausmacht habe jahre lang Kraftsport betrieben.
trägst ja auch das gewicht schon ein Leben lang mit dir rum und muss somit genauso bewegt werden wie meine leichteren Kilos.
Sollte das Gewicht am Fett gehalt liegen , schliesst sich das für mich auf mangelnde disziplin bei der ernährung zurück.
Sagen wir mal im endeffekt fährt jeder das was er mag und wie er will. Und vorallem was er gewillt ist in das Training zu Investieren. Ob da der fall ernährung usw. mit einfliesst ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.

Ich kann ja auch ganz schlecht sagen das andere nur schneller fahren weil sie 5 Jahre mehr Training haben. Liegt ja an mir selbst das zu ändern. genau das selbe ist das Them rad wenn jemand Komfortabel  mit nem Fully bergabfahren will soll er sich nicht beschweren wenn er eventuell nen Kilo mehr bergauf fahren muss.
So ist das nunmal, somit sollte man ja auch Bergab mit dem Grandiosen Fully schneller sein.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also an dem vergleich stimmt nicht das ein Sportwagen mit nem Nutzfahrzeug verglichen wird.


Das ist doch kleinkariert. Wenn Mister Moo mit dir Fährt hat er auch ein "Nutzfahrzeug" und du einen "Sportwagen" also was soll das? 
In der Wertung wird er auch mit dir verglichen obwohl er ein Enduro fährt.





> Solltest du es durch ein mehr an Beinkraft weg machen können.


Ab Berg zählt aber nur das Gewicht und das kanst du nur zu einen gewissen grad mit Beinkraft kompensieren. Der Eminem hat das vorhin schon verdeutlicht.


> Denn ich weiss wieviel jedes Kilo im bereich kraft ausmacht habe jahre lang Kraftsport betrieben.


Im Kraftsport wie zb Gewichtheben, Kraftdreikampf oder Armdrücken kommt es doch auf die Maximalkraft an und wir sprechen hier von Ausdauerleistung bzw Kraftausdauer. 
(Vom Vergleich her ist es als ob man Judo mit Schwimmen vergleicht.)
Sag jetzt nicht du meinst mit Kraftsport Body Building...
Zumal es wie du gesehen hast  es in den Ergebnisslisten von Rennveranstaltungen keine "Gewichtsklassen" gibt.


> genau das selbe ist das Them rad wenn jemand Komfortabel  mit nem Fully bergabfahren will soll er sich nicht beschweren wenn er eventuell nen Kilo mehr bergauf fahren muss.


Wer beschwert sich denn? Ich freue mich wenn ich mit meinen Freerider bei ner Tour oder rennen die HT Piloten überholen kann.
Evtl. Ist die Bequemlichkeit des Fahrers nicht umbedingt auschlaggebend für die wahl eines Fullys., es gibt viele fahrer mit Rückenproblemen jenseiz der 30.(Sitzen ja nicht alle im Büro)


> So ist das nunmal, somit sollte man ja auch Bergab mit dem Grandiosen Fully schneller sein.


Klar im Gebirge bei einer technischen Abfahrt von 1000 Hm kanste schon 3-5 Min gutmachen. Aber auf dem 300 Meter Trail in Sundern sicher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> es gibt viele fahrer mit Rückenproblemen jenseiz der 30.(Sitzen ja nicht alle im Büro)



Uiiiiiiiii, da würde ich mich aber mal bei den Statistiken der Krankenkassen informieren, wie weit vorn vor allem Bürohocker bei Rückenleiden sind. Ich bin meine Rückenprobleme, vor allem im Nackenbereich erst seit ich aufm Rad sitze wirklich so gut wie los. Darüber bin ich mehr als froh.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. August 2009)

Hm ok. Freut mich sehr für dich.  Aber die Büroleute haben an sich weniger Bandscheibenvorfälle. 
Und zur unterstüzung der HWS gibt es spezielle Sitzmöbel für das Büro.
Mal den Sicherheitsbeauftragten oder Fachkraft für Arbeitssicherheit drauf anhauen.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

jo, hast recht, habe so einen sessel wo sich der sitzbereich um einige grad bewegen läßt, und auch allerhand verstellmöglichkeiten. halt ein männerspielzeug ohne strom  


dafür könnt ihr in der montagehalle grillen, was in einem büro unmöglich ist


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hm ok. Freut mich sehr für dich.  Aber die Büroleute haben an sich weniger Bandscheibenvorfälle.
> Und zur unterstüzung der HWS gibt es spezielle Sitzmöbel für das Büro.
> Mal den Sicherheitsbeauftragten oder Fachkraft für Arbeitssicherheit drauf anhauen.



Dafür hamwa ne Betriebsärztin, so isset ja nicht. Rückenleiden sind ja nicht per se nur Bandscheibenvorfälle (die sicherlich ohne Zwangshaltungen oder gewichtsmässige Belastungen im Job weniger vorkommen, das ist klar), aber durch permanente Verspannungen durch Maus-Arbeiten, die Tipperei, muss man schon drauf achten, das man zwischendurch sich echt mal nen wenig bewegt, vor allem als Bürohocker ;-)

So, ich werd getz aber meinen fetten Hintern mal noch nen bissken mit ner Pizza mästen und meinen Rücken auf der Couch betten ;-)


----------



## sonic3105 (2. August 2009)

Rücken leiden kommen in erster Linie bei den leuten vor die im Büro Arbeiten, Abgesehn mal von bandscheiben vorfaällen im Arbeiter bereich was man dann aber wnn man auf den betriebsarzt hinweist schon durch falsch heben usw  begründen kann.
Die meisetn Rückenleiden in unserer Gesselaschaft führe ich einfach mal auf zu schwache Bauchmuskel und Rückenmuskulatur zurück.
Und natürlich mangelnde Bewegung

So und nochmal auf das Thema Gewicht zurück zukommen Sicher kann man Maximal kraft nicht mit Kraftausdauer vergleichen aber das verhältniss bleibt das gleiche.
Ob die Muskeln dann schneller ermüden oder nicht ist letztendlich sache des Trainingsstandes. Und nicht ob wir hier von Maximalkraft oder von kraftausdauer sprechen.
Und das die Klasseneinteilung nicht in Gewicht unterteilt ist hat bestimmt auch garkein grund.
Denn wenn wir mal davon ausgehen das jemand trainiertes die normalerweise an sonem Wettkampf teilnehmen am Start stehen ist es relativ wurscht ob du jetzt 1:85 gross bist und trainierte 80 Kilo hast oder 170 groß bist und knappe 70 hast.
bergab müsste das dann doch auchs chneller sein wegen der erdanziehungskraft oder??
Ach nee jetzt kommst du bestimmt mit dem Dreh das du viel mehr Fläche und somit mehr Windwiederstand hast oder??

Mal im Ernst da gibts garnichts zu diskutieren wer es hier schwerer hat und wer nicht, letztendlich entscheidet die zeit und somit völlig egal wer wie gross und wieviel wiegt... Ob Ht oder Fully.

Achja und mit Kraftsport meinte ich Bodybuilding, hab aber ganz bewusst den Übergegriff Kraftsport gewählt weil der großteil noch nichtmal ansatzweise den unterschied beim Training sehen und es in eine der Klassen unterteilen könnte.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

> Sicher kann man Maximal kraft nicht mit Kraftausdauer vergleichen aber das verhältniss bleibt das gleiche.
> Ob die Muskeln dann schneller ermüden oder nicht ist letztendlich sache des Trainingsstandes. Und nicht ob wir hier von Maximalkraft oder von kraftausdauer sprechen.



da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, oder glaubst du das ein 100 meter läufer mit seiner muskelmasse einen marathon laufen könnte, oder ein marathonläufer aus seiner verhältnissmäßig mikrigen muskelmasse soviel maximalkraft aufbauen kann, das er erfolgreich einen 100 meter lauf gewinnt??



> Denn wenn wir mal davon ausgehen das jemand trainiertes die normalerweise an sonem Wettkampf teilnehmen am Start stehen ist es relativ wurscht ob du jetzt 1:85 gross bist und trainierte 80 Kilo hast oder 170 groß bist und knappe 70 hast.


  weil:  





> Wenn du zb mit 300 Watt bei 70 Kg an der Schwelle bringst hast du ein Verhältniss von Leistung zu Körpergewicht von 4,2857 W/KG
> 
> Jetzt kann ich zb durch meine längeren Beine und das mehr an Muskelmasse... 350 Watt bei 95 Kg a.d.S. leisten. und habe ein Verhältniss von 3.6842 W/KG





> Mal im Ernst da gibts garnichts zu diskutieren wer es hier schwerer hat und wer nicht, letztendlich entscheidet die zeit und somit völlig egal wer wie gross und wieviel wiegt... Ob Ht oder Fully.


  zwei fahrer fahren die gleiche zeit, der eine wiegt 95kg, der andere 75kg, wer muste mehr leistung aufbringen???


----------



## sonic3105 (2. August 2009)

richtig, zwei fahrer fahren die gleiche Zeit und wer musste mehr leistung aufbringen,
Wo kommt die leistung her?? 
Aus der Muskulatur... richtig
Wo die differenz zwischen dem Gewicht und Leistung liegt kann man denke ich schlecht Pauschal sagen.
Was ich jedoch behaupte ist das jemand mit 90 Kilo untrainiert und jemand mit 60 kilo untrainiert definitiv weniger kraft hat weil er sein ganzes lebenlang nunmal weniger gewicht auf seinem Muskel hatte.

Watt ist die leistung die erbracht wurde, was nicht ganz allein vom gewicht abhängt.Sondern vom Trainingsstand , und körperliche verfassung und was weiss ich nicht noch alles.

Es kann ja jetzt jeder der Schwerer ist weinen und sagen der musste weniger leistung bringen, bleibt dann nur eine wahl entweder man trainiert und fährt dann trotzdem schneller oder man lässt es und schiebt es auf seinen nicht geigneten Körper für den doch so 
Schönen Sport.

@Martin
Achja auf die sache mit dem Sprinter ist schwer zu Antworten denn die werden grundsätzlich anders Trainieren als ein Ausdauer Sportler, 
Nämlich wie??? Mister Klug********r??

davon ab hab nen bekannten bei uns im Studio der Bodybuilding Trainiert die Übelste Kraft hat und er läuft richtig schnell Marathon soviel zu der Frage, denke es ist immer schwer das zu beantworten.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Nämlich wie??? Mister Klug********r??



sie laufen lockere touren im bergischen land    bzw. wenn man wirklich fies sein will, die mussen kilometer laufen um ihre familien mit wasser zu versorgen. und ich glaube nicht das die so ausgearbeitete trainigspläne haben. 

zum rest anworte ich gleich, da mein futter anbrennt

TANTE EDITH meint:


> richtig, zwei fahrer fahren die gleiche Zeit und wer musste mehr leistung aufbringen,
> Wo kommt die leistung her??
> Aus der Muskulatur... richtig


 nicht nur, es geht auch über die größe und die daraus resultierenden hebelkräfte



> Was ich jedoch behaupte ist das jemand mit 90 Kilo untrainiert und jemand mit 60 kilo untrainiert definitiv weniger kraft hat weil er sein ganzes lebenlang nunmal weniger gewicht auf seinem Muskel hatte.


 jenachdem bei welchen belastungen, beim radfahren hat der schwerere wohl mehr muskeln in den beinen, da er sein lebenlang mehr gewicht schleppen muste, allerdings muss er auch mehr gewicht in die bewegung bringen, und die leistung muss zum quadrat erbracht werden, so das der leichtere nicht so viel energie brauchen wird wie der schwerere.  auch hier gute vergleiche mit autos und deren gewicht/ps zahl. 




> @Martin
> Achja auf die sache mit dem Sprinter ist schwer zu Antworten denn die werden grundsätzlich anders Trainieren als ein Ausdauer Sportler,
> Nämlich wie??? Mister Klug********r??
> 
> davon ab hab nen bekannten bei uns im Studio der Bodybuilding Trainiert die Übelste Kraft hat und er läuft richtig schnell Marathon soviel zu der Frage, denke es ist immer schwer das zu beantworten.


  ich denke über solche themen wurde schon sehr viel geschieben, und trotzdem gibt es keine RICHTIGE aussage zu. und ich denke die wissenschaft ist da noch nicht am ende, was heute richtig ist kann morgen schon total falsch sein. man erkennt es daran das ständig rekorde gebrochen werden.


----------



## sonic3105 (2. August 2009)

>Lol, jetzt kommts Sprinter laufen Lockere Touren im bergischen land meks du noch was??
Nen Sprinter Trainier max Kraft und Schnellkraft.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

ich behaupte mal sascha, das wenn du einfach nur fahren würdest, ohne puls trittfrquenz ga etc. wärest du geanuso schnell wie am samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> jo, hast recht, habe so einen sessel wo sich der sitzbereich um einige grad bewegen läßt, und auch allerhand verstellmöglichkeiten. halt ein männerspielzeug ohne strom
> 
> 
> dafür könnt ihr in der montagehalle grillen, was in einem büro unmöglich ist


 
mein stuhl ist älter als ich (letzten monat hab ich mal kurz drauf gesessen) und wenn ich in meiner halle anfange zu grillen, kann ich mir nen neuen job suchen.
ich glaub ich bin im falschen laden...


----------



## sonic3105 (2. August 2009)

Gut Martin für dich pflück ich es auch nochmal ausseinander.
Klar kann ich ohne diese Werte fahren.

Der Fall ist dann fängst du an zu Schätzen,
denn du kannst einfach nicht 3 tage vollgas fahren ein tag pause amchen und wieder drei tage vollgas.
ohne irgendein System.

entweder fährst du dann von der belastung zu tief und machst weniger fortschritte.
Und im schlimmsten fall fährst zuviel druck und geräts ins Übertraining.
Die Mischung machts.
Und wie du siehst fahr ich am We imernoch Touren wo ich auf all diese Werte nicht achte.Und baue die soweit ein das es einigermassen mit den anderen Runden passt.

Aber wir können es gerne Ausprobieren.
Du fährst so wie du meinst und ich fahr so wie ich meine und dann sehen wir in Hagen was bei rum gekommen ist oder von mir aus trainier bis nächstes Jahr damit dir die zeit noch reicht um das gewicht runter zubekommen nicht das du hinterher sagst ich wäre leichter gewsen als du.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

seb. wann wieder biken???


----------



## seppel82 (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> seb. wann wieder biken???


 
mal schauen. mittwoch fällt schonmal weg...
wie siehts dienstag aus?


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

ja geht klar, wann?? 17-18 uhr???

edit:
vielleicht schließen sich ein paar ga fahrer mit an???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Aber wir können es gerne Ausprobieren.
> Du fährst so wie du meinst und ich fahr so wie ich meine und dann sehen wir in Hagen was bei rum gekommen ist oder von mir aus trainier bis nächstes Jahr damit dir die zeit noch reicht um das gewicht runter zubekommen nicht das du hinterher sagst ich wäre leichter gewsen als du.


Aber du glaubst nicht im Ernst, dass er dann Ruhe gibt, oder?
Mal von dem Optimalfall, dass ihr beide sturz- und vor allem defektfrei durchgekommen seid, ausgehend, fällt Martin dann sicher ein weiterer "Grund" ein, warum du schneller warst.
Um Martin zu überzeugen, braucht man einen langfristigen Test (Zeitraum mindestens 1Jahr, mindestens alle 2 Wochen ein Test, am besten sogar täglich, um z. B. Tagesform, etc. ausschließen zu können). Dazu muss der Test, um äußere Einflüsse (hier ist vor allem Wind zu nennen, den er im 1 gegen 1 scheinbar magisch anzieht) ausschließen zu können, unter Laborbedingungen stattfinden, darf aber dennoch den fahrtechnischen Aspekt nicht ausschließen. Siehst du schon im Ansatz die Problematik an der Sache? Vergiss es also und nimm den Martin wie er ist 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (2. August 2009)

LOL Kai ganz große Kino 
fast von meinem Stuhl fall und Tränen in de Augenvor Lachen

Ja die ganzen Sport Wissenschaftler Trainer und langfristige Radsport Profis haben alle kein plan von Training, nur Touren muss man fahren dann geht das schon


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aber du glaubst nicht im Ernst, dass er dann Ruhe gibt, oder?
> Mal von dem Optimalfall, dass ihr beide sturz- und vor allem defektfrei durchgekommen seid, ausgehend, fällt Martin dann sicher ein weiterer "Grund" ein, warum du schneller warst.
> Um Martin zu überzeugen, braucht man einen langfristigen Test (Zeitraum mindestens 1Jahr, mindestens alle 2 Wochen ein Test, am besten sogar täglich, um z. B. Tagesform, etc. ausschließen zu können). Dazu muss der Test, um äußere Einflüsse (hier ist vor allem Wind zu nennen, den er im 1 gegen 1 scheinbar magisch anzieht) ausschließen zu können, unter Laborbedingungen stattfinden, darf aber dennoch den fahrtechnischen Aspekt nicht ausschließen. Siehst du schon im Ansatz die Problematik an der Sache? Vergiss es also und nimm den Martin wie er ist
> 
> Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

den spaß würde ich glatt mitmachen, aber was wäre wenn ich dann doch schneller wäre???  und glaub mir egal wieviel gewicht ich verliere auf 58kg werde ich wohl nie kommen 

optimal wären 2 gleiche fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. August 2009)

Hier kriegt man nicht nur großen Sport geboten, sondern hier können die Duisburg-Fahrer schon mal gucken wie es geht *befürcht*

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (2. August 2009)

Wenn meinst du mit 58 Kilo??
Wenn du es genau wissen willst habe ich seit der anfangszeit wo ich die ersten male mitgefahren bin 9 Kilo verloren.
Und ich behaupte mein fettgehalt war nahezu gleich


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> aber was wäre wenn ich dann doch schneller wäre???


Dann würdest du die gesamte Wissenschaft, die sich ums Thema Training kümmert, auf den Kopf stellen und müsstest als Multimilliardär nicht mehr selbst in die Pedale treten!

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> den spaß würde ich glatt mitmachen, aber was wäre wenn ich dann doch schneller wäre???  und glaub mir egal wieviel gewicht ich verliere auf 58kg werde ich wohl nie kommen
> 
> optimal wären 2 gleiche fahrer.




Also ohne Dir jetzt zu Nahe zu treten, ich denke, über diesen Fall braucht sich keiner der Anwesenden hier Gedanken zu machen. 

2 gleiche Fahrer, also eineiige Zwillinge.

Na dann schauen wir mal, wo wir die her bekommen, damit Du Deine, entschuldige, hanebüchenen Theorien bestätigen lassen kannst.


----------



## seppel82 (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja geht klar, wann?? 17-18 uhr???
> 
> edit:
> vielleicht schließen sich ein paar ga fahrer mit an???


 
18 uhr bei dir an der tanke. können ja grob richtung talsperre und dann wieder über aske nach haspe


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

ja ist ok, eilperfeld hoch, über kuhfeld trail rauf zu diesem reitstahl, dann runter richtung proiorei und dann richung hasper talsperre.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Dann würdest du die gesamte Wissenschaft, die sich ums Thema Training kümmert, auf den Kopf stellen und müsstest als Multimilliardär nicht mehr selbst in die Pedale treten!
> 
> Kai



die wissenschaft ist weder am anfang noch am ende, sie entwickelt sich ständig weiter, schau dir mal trainigspläne von vor 20 jahren an und jetzt, und genauso wird es sich auch weterentwickeln, weil der menschliche körper noch nicht volständig erforscht ist. 

selbst biobücher über den zellaufbau aus meiner schulzeit sind längst überholt.

wie gesagt, ließt mal in ausländischen foren, dort wird teilweise anders trainiert als hier in D, und so falsch kann es ja nicht sein.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. August 2009)

Okay. Wann gewinnst du erste Rennen?

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (2. August 2009)

Und du meinst die AUsländischen Kollegen trainieren ohne Pulsmesser und trittfrequenz und fahren rein zum Spass durch den Wald??
Martin ich bitte dich.
Klar ist technik nicht zu vernachlässigen bringt dir aber rein garnix.
Denn ein rennen bergab gewinnen kannst du nur wenn du ansatzweise gleichschnell den bergrauf kommst.
Wie bitte willst das machen??
Du kannst den gleichen trainingsumfang nunmal nicht bringen wenn du dauerhaft mit zuviel Puls und kraft trainierst.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Und du meinst die AUsländischen Kollegen trainieren ohne Pulsmesser und trittfrequenz und fahren rein zum Spass durch den Wald??
> Martin ich bitte dich.
> Klar ist technik nicht zu vernachlässigen bringt dir aber rein garnix.
> Denn ein rennen bergab gewinnen kannst du nur wenn du ansatzweise gleichschnell den bergrauf kommst.
> ...



nein ich miente, als ich sagte ohne puls trittfrquenz ga etc., das einfach gefahren wird, ohne das man sagt heute darf ich nicht schneller als ..... und aber dafür morgen fahre ich nur ..... und darauf den tag mache ich pause. und wie gesagt das beziehst sich auf den hobbybrech. wenn jemand im jahr 7000km fährt, der eine strikt nach einem plan, und der andere fährt diese 7000 just for fun, sprich touren. wir sich der unterschied kaum bemerkbar machen, und falls ja wäre dieser zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Du kannst den gleichen trainingsumfang nunmal nicht bringen wenn du dauerhaft mit zuviel Puls und kraft trainierst.



Oder eben, wenn man mit nem bereits gefahrenen Maximalpuls von über 200 sich auf Touren mit sehr sehr viel Höhenmetern und nem hohen Schnitt in Regenerationsbereichen aufhält.


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und der andere fährt diese 7000 just for fun, sprich touren. wir sich der unterschied kaum bemerkbar machen, und falls ja wäre dieser zu vernachlässigen.



Wenn wir jetzt einfach mal davon ausgehen, ich sei die mit den 7000 km und ich käme in etwa zeitglich mit einem Mann, der weniger gefahren ist und wenn auch nur Touren, bei einem Marathon ins Ziel, das seine Strategie ob der gefahrenen weniger Kilometer und der Tourlastigkeit die richtige ist?

Das Deine Strategie schonmal nicht aufgehen kann, und da bin ich mir sehr sicher, zeigt schon der Unterschied (der sich ja wohl in diese Jahr nicht mehr "beweisen" lässt, zwischen Dir und Sascha (auch eine ca. km leistung von 7000 in 09 würde ich mal sagen, hochgerechnet).

Oder überlegst Du Dir das doch noch einmal mit dem 2 Std. Rennen? Das ist doch ne einmalige Gelegenheit, uns allen hier zu beweisen, das Sascha überflüssig trainiert.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Oder eben, wenn man mit nem bereits gefahrenen Maximalpuls von über 200 sich auf Touren mit sehr sehr viel Höhenmetern und nem hohen Schnitt in Regenerationsbereichen aufhält.



was heißt das, muss ich jetzt mit einem höherem puls fahren, oder reicht es wenn ich spaß beim fahren habe, und mal mit den fahrer quatsche oder auch an technischen stellen mal angehalten wird??? 


wie gesagt ich fahre um spaß zu haben, und vor allem in der natur zu sein an der frischen luft, ferab vom straßenlärm und abgasen.


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was heißt das, muss ich jetzt mit einem höherem puls fahren, oder reicht es wenn ich spaß beim fahren habe, und mal mit den fahrer quatsche oder auch an technischen stellen mal angehalten wird???
> 
> 
> wie gesagt ich fahre um spaß zu haben, und vor allem in der natur zu sein an der frischen luft, ferab vom straßenlärm und abgasen.



Ach so, nur um noch kurz was zu fragen.....der Pulszähler zählt nur weiter wenn auch die zeit weiter läuft, ist das bei Dir der Fall oder hast Du Autostop?


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wenn wir jetzt einfach mal davon ausgehen, ich sei die mit den 7000 km und ich käme in etwa zeitglich mit einem Mann, der weniger gefahren ist und wenn auch nur Touren, bei einem Marathon ins Ziel, das seine Strategie ob der gefahrenen weniger Kilometer und der Tourlastigkeit die richtige ist?


das wäre so wahrscheinlich wie das sich die sonne um die erde dreht, sorry, aber es ist so. es sei denn der mann wiegt weit über 100kg und war vor dem rennen auf einer fete mit viel alk. ich weiß nicht auf was du hinaus willst, aber wir können gerne mal eine kleine runde fahren, ca. 40 km mit 1000hm, falls ich es falsch gedeutet habe, dann sorry.  EDIT: wieviel weniger???


apoptygma schrieb:


> Das Deine Strategie schonmal nicht aufgehen kann, und da bin ich mir sehr sicher, zeigt schon der Unterschied (der sich ja wohl in diese Jahr nicht mehr "beweisen" lässt, zwischen Dir und Sascha (auch eine ca. km leistung von 7000 in 09 würde ich mal sagen, hochgerechnet).
> 
> Oder überlegst Du Dir das doch noch einmal mit dem 2 Std. Rennen? Das ist doch ne einmalige Gelegenheit, uns allen hier zu beweisen, das Sascha überflüssig trainiert.


  habe dieses jahr etwa 1500km gemacht, mehr nicht. und ich weiß nicht wie intensiv ihr hier den thread alle ließt, aber ich habe von vorhinein gesagt das ich nur eilperfeld fahre, aus spaß an der freude, weil es hier in "meinem" stadtteil ist.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach so, nur um noch kurz was zu fragen.....der Pulszähler zählt nur weiter wenn auch die zeit weiter läuft, ist das bei Dir der Fall oder hast Du Autostop?



ich glaube puls wird weitergezählt, aber durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit und die gefahrene zeit stoppt.  ich glaube die unterschiede kann man sehen wenn ich alleine (keine pausen) und mit seb. fahre, alleine ist der puls immer so um die 135av, mit begleitung immer weit drunter, da gequatsche, trailsuche, oder aufräumaktion etc. also denke ich ich habe kein autostop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> das wäre so wahrscheinlich wie das sich die sonne um die erde dreht, sorry, aber es ist so. es sei denn der mann wiegt weit über 100kg und war vor dem rennen auf einer fete mit viel alk. ich weiß nicht auf was du hinaus willst, aber wir können gerne mal eine kleine runde fahren, ca. 40 km mit 1000hm, falls ich es falsch gedeutet habe, dann sorry.



Danke, dazu hätte ich keine Fragen mehr, denn das gleitet getz ins Groteske ab (und ich würde auch behaupten, das man Dich hier manchmal, was Deine Aussagen angeht, vor Dir selbst schützen sollte). Und ich frage mich vor allem ernsthaft, wie es dann kommt, das zum Beispiel weibliche Schwimmerinnen immer noch langsamer sind, als männliche, weibliche Läuferinnen langsamer als männliche.....bei gleichem Trainungsvolumen.




eminem7905 schrieb:


> habe dieses jahr etwa 1500km gemacht, mehr nicht. und ich weiß nicht wie intensiv ihr hier den thread alle ließt, aber ich habe von vorhinein gesagt das ich nur eilperfeld fahre, aus spaß an der freude, weil es hier in "meinem" stadtteil ist.



Und? Du hast Sascha doch herausgefordert, es in den Raum gestellt, das Du ihn schlagen kannst/und willst. Ich verstehe Deine Zurückhaltung hier nicht, Du weisst durch die Bank höhere Schnitte als Sascha auf, sehr viel mehr Höhenmeterleistung, scheinst ob Deines Tourenpulses sehr viel fitter. Ansich solltest Du ihn, auf dem Papier hier, locker in die Tasche stecken....


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich glaube puls wird weitergezählt, aber durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit und die gefahrene zeit stoppt.  ich glaube die unterschiede kann man sehen wenn ich alleine (keine pausen) und mit seb. fahre, alleine ist der puls immer so um die 135av, mit begleitung immer weit drunter, da gequatsche, trailsuche, oder aufräumaktion etc. also denke ich ich habe kein autostop.



Er nimmt also dann die Pausenzeit separat auf? Und weisst die auch aus?


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Danke, dazu hätte ich keine Fragen mehr, denn das gleitet getz ins Groteske ab (und ich würde auch behaupten, das man Dich hier manchmal, was Deine Aussagen angeht, vor Dir selbst schützen sollte). Und ich frage mich vor allem ernsthaft, wie es dann kommt, das zum Beispiel weibliche Schwimmerinnen immer noch langsamer sind, als männliche, weibliche Läuferinnen langsamer als männliche.....bei gleichem Trainungsvolumen.



auf was wolltest du oben hinaus, ich habe es so verstanden, das du besser sein willst mit deinen 7000km als ein mann mit weniger jahreskilometer und keinem trianigsplan???





apoptygma schrieb:


> Und? Du hast Sascha doch herausgefordert, es in den Raum gestellt, das Du ihn schlagen kannst/und willst. Ich verstehe Deine Zurückhaltung hier nicht, Du weisst durch die Bank höhere Schnitte als Sascha auf, sehr viel mehr Höhenmeterleistung, scheinst ob Deines Tourenpulses sehr viel fitter. Ansich solltest Du ihn, auf dem Papier hier, locker in die Tasche stecken....



wie schon Metzkergiga4u vorgerechnet hat, wäre ich bei gleicher zeit konditionel um einges besser. da. zw. mir und sacha etwa 20oder mehr kg unterschied liegen.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Er nimmt also dann die Pausenzeit separat auf? Und weisst die auch aus?





es ist ein normaler tacho, dort steht nur wieviel zeit ich im welchen bereich verbracht habe, der max. puls und der av puls, mehr nicht. und mann kann den nicht auslesen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> aber ich habe von vorhinein gesagt das ich nur eilperfeld fahre


Zeig doch mal eben, wo das steht...

Ich kann mich nur daran erinnern, dass du nach Bekanntgabe des Umzugs in den Fleyer Wald gesagt hast, dass du wahrscheinlich (?) nicht fährst. Jetzt redest du von "ich habe von vorn herein gesagt...". Aber ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch egal.

Kai
P.S.: Laut Profil kommst du übrigens aus "Hagen NRW"...


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal eben, wo das steht...
> 
> Ich kann mich nur daran erinnern, dass du nach Bekanntgabe des Umzugs in den Fleyer Wald gesagt hast, dass du wahrscheinlich (?) nicht fährst. Jetzt redest du von "ich habe von vorn herein gesagt...". Aber ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch egal.
> 
> ...



suchen könnt ihr selbst, da ihr mir was einreden wollt, aber um den zeitraum einzugrenzen, war es etwa um april/mai herum. kannst dir morgen nen netten vormittag mit suchen machen, ich muss leider arbeiten   und zuerst wollte ich mit seb. eine funrennen machen, mit  bierchen etc.


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> auf was wolltest du oben hinaus, ich habe es so verstanden, das du besser sein willst mit deinen 7000km als ein mann mit weniger jahreskilometer und keinem trianigsplan???



Also waren zum Beispiel in Sundern 11% der männlichen Fahrer definitiv über 100 Kilogramm oder noch mit Restalkohol versehen oder haben eben das ganze Jahr nicht auf dem Rad gesessen? Ahso! Wie gesagt, eben keine Fragen mehr.






eminem7905 schrieb:


> wie schon Metzkergiga4u vorgerechnet hat, wäre ich bei gleicher zeit konditionel um einges besser. da. zw. mir und sacha etwa 20oder mehr kg unterschied liegen.



Achso, Du relativierst das also schonmal im Vorfeld, das Du Dir, ich sage mal 20 Minuten Abstand nach hinten "einräumen" könntest, weil Du ja, gewichtsmässig schwerer und mit gleicher Kondition (die Du ja wohl hast, weil Toren fahren sinniger ist als GA/Interballe, Struktur und Co) gar keine reelle Chance hast?

Nee komm, bevor es echt albern wird Martin, bin ich hier raus.

Für mich bleibste nen Schwaller, mehr nicht. Nur langsam scheinen das mittlerweile auch noch 2-3 mehr Leute so zu sehen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> da ihr mir was einreden wollt


Ja?

Nöö, selber suchen finde ich doof...

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also waren zum Beispiel in Sundern 11% der männlichen Fahrer definitiv über 100 Kilogramm oder noch mit Restalkohol versehen oder haben eben das ganze Jahr nicht auf dem Rad gesessen? Ahso! Wie gesagt, eben keine Fragen mehr.



ne 11% der fahrer wahrscheinlich sogar mehr sind just für fun ins rennen gegangen, waren sehr viel älter und aus spaß an der freude dabei.hatten evtl technische probleme, sind gestürzt etc.   oder eben eben so der jenz typ 


wencke, brauchst du nicht beleidigend werden, man kann auch sachlich diskutieren. ich halte mich aus respekt zu dir auch mit meiner persönlichen meinung zurück, auch wenn diese nicht so schlecht ist, weil ich dich persönlich nicht so gut kenne, das ich mir eine meinug erlauben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne 11% der fahrer wahrscheinlich sogar mehr sind just für fun ins rennen gegangen, waren sehr viel älter und aus spaß an der freude dabei.hatten evtl technische probleme, sind gestürzt etc.   oder eben eben so der jenz typ .



Wieso, was ist den Jenz für ein Typ? Also ansich hätte er mich doch platt machen müssen, denn er fährt ebenfalls nur aus Spass.

Natürlich! Anders war mein Abschneiden definitiv nicht zu erklären, ich habe auc viele Frauen, also gut die Hälfte der startenden beim Picknicken überholt.



eminem7905 schrieb:


> wencke, brauchst du nicht beleidigend werden, man kann auch sachlich diskutieren. ich halte mich aus respekt zu dir auch mit meiner persönlichen meinung zurück, auch wenn diese nicht so schlecht ist, weil ich dich persönlich nicht so gut kenne, das ich mir eine meinug erlauben kann.





Wie gesagt ist es schade, ich hätte Dich gern in Eilperfeld untergehen sehen, es wäre mir eine Freude gewesen, glaub mir, denn gerade Menschen wie Dir mit einem überzogenen Aufmerksamkeitssyndrom muss einfach hier und da mal das Maul gestopft werden.

Du, ich bin immer noch sehr sachlich, wenn ich sage, das Du ein Schwaller bist. Ich könnte es auch einfach beim Namen nennen, aber dafür bin ich zu diplomatisch.


----------



## sonic3105 (2. August 2009)

Das >Problem liegt immernoch darin, auch wenn du es einfach nicht verstehen willszt das ein Muskel eine Nonstop belastung im zu hohen bereich mit Übertraining quitiert 
mit zu wenig keine großen vortschritte amcht.
das gleiche gilt für das Immunsystem, wenn du zu oft zulange Hohe Pulsbereiche fahren würdest wirst du sehen das es auf dauer nicht gut geht.
Deshalb vernünftige Puls und vernünftige trittfrequenz, ausserdem wer sagt das man Training nicht mit Spass verbinden kann??

Nur weil es Leute gibt die mit ner Gewissen Disziplin an die Sache ran gehen und sich dann mit training und solchen Sachen beschäftigen ist das noch lange nicht ohne Spass.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wieso, was ist den Jenz für ein Typ? Also ansich hätte er mich doch platt machen müssen, denn er fährt ebenfalls nur aus Spass.
> 
> Natürlich! Anders war mein Abschneiden definitiv nicht zu erklären, ich habe auc viele Frauen, also gut die Hälfte der startenden beim Picknicken überholt.
> 
> ...


oh, es geht wieder durch mit dir, aber was meinst du warum ich so gerne nach duisburg will, weil ich genau dein waterloo erleben werde, dort geht es schon ein wenig technisch zu mit vielen fahrern auf kleinem raum, und es wird defenetiv ein großes waterloo für dich, da bin ich mir sicher. mag sein das dann die üblichen ausreden kommen, wie falsche reifen(klar der bing einges), zwicken irgendwo im körper etc. aber sowas hilft ja um schlechte ergebnisse zu kaschieren. 

trotzdem aber wünsche ich dir ein unfallfreies rennen. und das meine ich ernsthaft.


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> oh, es geht wieder durch mit dir, aber was meinst du warum ich so gerne nach duisburg will, weil ich genau dein waterloo erleben werde, dort geht es schon ein wenig technisch zu mit vielen fahrern auf kleinem raum, und es wird defenetiv ein großes waterloo für dich, da bin ich mir sicher. mag sein das dann die üblichen ausreden kommen, wie falsche reifen(klar der bing einges), zwicken irgendwo im körper etc. aber sowas hilft ja um schlechte ergebnisse zu kaschieren.
> 
> trotzdem aber wünsche ich dir ein unfallfreies rennen. und das meine ich ernsthaft.




Ach, ich nutze übliche Ausreden? Die wären?

Der Weg wird umsonst für Dich sein, trust me. Zum einem, weil ich Dich zumindest bei mir im Fahrerlager nicht sehen will (und das auch durchsetzen werde), also eier mal schön auf dem Gelände rum, da solls mir egal sein und zum anderen präsentiere ich hier wenigstens reale Trainingswerte und keine Fabelwerte wie Du es tust, hab ich nämlich nicht nötig. Daher wirds auf der Strecke, die keine technischen Finessen hat, keine Überraschungen geben mein Bester 

Also wünsch ich Dir schonmal viel Spass beim zusehen und mir von der Pelle bleiben


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Das >Problem liegt immernoch darin, auch wenn du es einfach nicht verstehen willszt das ein Muskel eine Nonstop belastung im zu hohen bereich mit Übertraining quitiert
> mit zu wenig keine großen vortschritte amcht.


 wo habe ich das geschrieben, schau dir mal meine werte an, wenn ich alleine fahre, weil nur die eine aussagekraft haben, da ich durchfahre ohne pause, desweiteren ist es auch nur eine von vielen theorien, genau wie das hier http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=136168


sonic3105 schrieb:


> das gleiche gilt für das Immunsystem, wenn du zu oft zulange Hohe Pulsbereiche fahren würdest wirst du sehen das es auf dauer nicht gut geht.


 da gebe ich dir recht, aber bei touren werden sogut wie nie solche breiche gefahren, auch wenn ich alleine fahre, fahre ich so, das ich noch gut luft bekomme.





sonic3105 schrieb:


> Deshalb vernünftige Puls und vernünftige trittfrequenz, ausserdem wer sagt das man Training nicht mit Spass verbinden kann??


 das sagt keiner, ich behaupte es mal so. und ich denke es macht mehr spaß eine tour zu fahren im gleichen umfang wie dein training, als monton auf die trittfrequenz und den puls zu achen, und dabei noch an einer hauptverkehrsstraße zu fahren. 


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Nur weil es Leute gibt die mit ner Gewissen Disziplin an die Sache ran gehen und sich dann mit training und solchen Sachen beschäftigen ist das noch lange nicht ohne Spass.


 das kann schon stimmten, aber wenn man es hier in frage stellt und eine diskussion anzettelt, werden die leute agressiv und kommen mit dummen behauptungen als mit tatsachen. 
das ist nicht nur hier in dem thread, sondern allgemein hier im forum. gibts ja zahlreiche threads zum thema. muss man denn alles so persönlich nehmen??


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach, ich nutze übliche Ausreden? Die wären?
> 
> Der Weg wird umsonst für Dich sein, trust me. Zum einem, weil ich Dich zumindest bei mir im Fahrerlager nicht sehen will (und das auch durchsetzen werde), also eier mal schön auf dem Gelände rum, da solls mir egal sein und zum anderen präsentiere ich hier wenigstens reale Trainingswerte und keine Fabelwerte wie Du es tust, hab ich nämlich nicht nötig. Daher wirds auf der Strecke, die keine technischen Finessen hat, keine Überraschungen geben mein Bester
> 
> Also wünsch ich Dir schonmal viel Spass beim zusehen und mir von der Pelle bleiben




wencke, ihr seit ein team, eine herde da haben worte wie MEINS, MIR, ICH nichts zu suchen    und zum anderen lol fabelwerte, wenns dem so wäre, wäre der schnitt um 3-4km/h höher  ich muss mir ja nichts beweisen, mein ego ist groß genug, dir fehlt was im leben was du jetzt mit sport kompensieren wills und auch darinn deine bestätigung suchst  

und mit dem fahrerlager, denk mal darüber nach, du verhällst dich schlimmer als ein kind im kindergarten, traurig das es solche personen in diesem alter noch gibt     aber du bist ja hoffentlich mehr am fahren als am labern, dann geht es schon i.O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wencke, ihr seit ein team, eine herde da haben worte wie MEINS, MIR, ICH nichts zu suchen    und zum anderen lol fabelwerte, wenns dem so wäre, wäre der schnitt um 3-4km/h höher  ich muss mir ja nichts beweisen, mein ego ist groß genug, dir fehlt was im leben was du jetzt mit sport kompensieren wills und auch darinn deine bestätigung suchst




Du hast mich verstanden denk ich und ich halte es für überflüssig, dies nochmal zu wiederholen. Allerdings werde ich dies am Samstag gern nochmal vor versammelter Mannschaft tun um meinen Worten Nachdruck zu verleihen. Denn ein Veto wirst Du dann nicht hören. Daher sag ich Dir das bereits jetzt und erspar Dir damit den Auftritt Samstag.

Deine Egogröße ist gemessen, zum Beispiel an einem luftleeren Raum, eben auch da anzusiedeln, da hast Du recht. Allerdings sehe ich hier nicht den einzigen Vergleich.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du hast mich verstanden denk ich und ich halte es für überflüssig, dies nochmal zu wiederholen. Allerdings werde ich dies am Samstag gern nochmal vor versammelter Mannschaft tun um meinen Worten Nachdruck zu verleihen. Denn ein Veto wirst Du dann nicht hören. Daher sag ich Dir das bereits jetzt und erspar Dir damit den Auftritt Samstag.
> 
> Deine Egogröße ist gemessen, zum Beispiel an einem luftleeren Raum, eben auch da anzusiedeln, da hast Du recht. Allerdings sehe ich hier nicht den einzigen Vergleich.



dann lassen wir es drauf ankommen, ich werde mir den spaß nicht nehmen lassen 

und mit nachdruck, meinst du du wirst deine mannschaft erpressen, entweder ich soll verschwinden, oder du wirst nicht mehr antreten, das wird großes kino.


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und mit dem fahrerlager, denk mal darüber nach, du verhällst dich schlimmer als ein kind im kindergarten, traurig das es solche personen in diesem alter noch gibt     aber du bist ja hoffentlich mehr am fahren als am labern, dann geht es schon i.O.




Das ist viel einfacher als Du denkst Martin. Ich hab da keinen Bock auf Dich, da wo ich meine Ruhe haben will, schlafen will, in der Sonne liegen will, Spass haben will....das kollidiert mit Deinem sinnfreien Gequatsche, tut mir leid. Und da ich diesen Worst-Case-Fall bereits mit allen Fahrern und Betreuern abgequatscht habe, sehe ich da mein Dasein und mein Vorhaben der Entspannung in diesem Bereich mit den leuten die ich gern um mich habe, nicht gefährdet.

Wie gesagt, Du hast da genug Platz zum spielen.


----------



## sonic3105 (2. August 2009)

Also gleichmässig und mit leichter trittfrequenz über einen langen zeitraum mit viel Kilometern heisst nicht unbedingt Hauptverkehrsstrasse.

Und ja es amcht Spass, wenn du bei den werten siehst das es stetig langsam besser wird.
das quasi der sogenannte Kampf gegen sich selbst

Das man mangelnde Disziplin durch die Üblichen Ausreden wegzureden versucht ist in unserer gesselschaft nicht unüblich, 
Von ich hab für Sport keine Zeit bis auf ich fahre nur zum spass alles schon gehört.

Achja und zu deiner aussage bei touren fährst du nicht in den bereichen, du fährst auch weniger Kilometer an weniger TAgen mit also mehr Pause.
Wenn es so einfach wäre das man mit lockeren Touren trainieren könnte würden alle mit ner Milchschnitte im Picknickkorb durch den Wald fahren.

Klar sind wir im hobbybereich, aber auch da darf man ordentlich Trainieren und schneller werden, udn wenn ich durch enn verkackten reifen nur 2 Minuten schneller bin dann ist die zeit trotzdem besser.


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> dann lassen wir es drauf ankommen, ich werde mir den spaß nicht nehmen lassen
> 
> und mit nachdruck, meinst du du wirst deine mannschaft erpressen, entweder ich soll verschwinden, oder du wirst nicht mehr antreten, das wird großes kino.




Nö, das ist schon lang vorher geklärt worden. Und das Ergebnis fiel nicht pro Martin aus.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also gleichmässig und mit leichter trittfrequenz über einen langen zeitraum mit viel Kilometern heisst nicht unbedingt Hauptverkehrsstrasse.


 hast ja recht, allerdingst bist du schon auf eine gewisse art von untergrund und topograpie beschränkt. 


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Und ja es amcht Spass, wenn du bei den werten siehst das es stetig langsam besser wird.
> das quasi der sogenannte Kampf gegen sich selbst


  kann für einige zutreffen, allerdings nicht für mich, weil ich soviel zeit in mein hobby nicht investieren möchte


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Das man mangelnde Disziplin durch die Üblichen Ausreden wegzureden versucht ist in unserer gesselschaft nicht unüblich,
> Von ich hab für Sport keine Zeit bis auf ich fahre nur zum spass alles schon gehört.


  definier mal hierzu das wort disziplin genauer, ich bin so frei in meinen entscheidungen, das ich wenn ich auf was anderes lust habe, spontan weggehen, kino, freunde treffen etc. auch mein hobby gerne beiseite stelle, ohne das ich ein schlechtes gewissen oder disziplinlos bin. 


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Achja und zu deiner aussage bei touren fährst du nicht in den bereichen, du fährst auch weniger Kilometer an weniger TAgen mit also mehr Pause.
> Wenn es so einfach wäre das man mit lockeren Touren trainieren könnte würden alle mit ner Milchschnitte im Picknickkorb durch den Wald fahren.


  ließt ihr meine beiträge nicht, oder wollt ihr mir bewußt das wort im mund umdrehen um auf einem besseren standpunkt zu stehen??? ich habe von gleichen km gesprochen, d.h. 7000km monotones training nach schema A, oder 7000km ohne trainingsplan, einfach nur ne "feierabendrunde" drehen, mit steigungen trails, abfahrten, senken sprüngen treppen etc.


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Klar sind wir im hobbybereich, aber auch da darf man ordentlich Trainieren und schneller werden, udn wenn ich durch enn verkackten reifen nur 2 Minuten schneller bin dann ist die zeit trotzdem besser.


 und da sind wir an dem punkt wieviel man in das hobby investieren möchte, mit einem leichteren rahmen bist du wiederrum 2 min. schneller etc. aber nicht jeder will sein ganzes geld in ein hobby reinstecken, ich möchte mir vielleicht später was aufbauen, wo ich jetzt schon das geld zuseite lege, famile kleines häuschen etc. 

so gute nacht, heute kommt keine antwort mehr von mir. bis die tage. 
bist du noch krank geschrieben???


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> weil ich soviel zeit in mein hobby nicht opfern möchte



Hallo Martin,
seit wann opfert man Zeit für sein Hobby
Ich hoffe das du dich da vertippt hast.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> seit wann opfert man Zeit für sein Hobby
> Ich hoffe das du dich da vertippt hast.



ja schon spät, gute nacht.


----------



## mistermoo (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> oder eben eben so der jenz typ
> 
> .



ich bekomme hier beim lesen kopfschmerzen, wie ein forum mirgräne auslösen kann..... unbegreiflich

was für ein typ bin ich den? wenn man meinen namen schon so in den raum wirft, erwarte ich kritik/lob/gleichgültigkeit, aber grobe vermutungen zu meiner person erwarte ich persönlich zu klären, ich kann auch anders dann


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja schon spät, gute nacht.



Schon vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ich bekomme hier beim lesen kopfschmerzen, wie ein forum mirgräne auslösen kann..... unbegreiflich
> 
> was für ein typ bin ich den? wenn man meinen namen schon so in den raum wirft, erwarte ich kritik/lob/gleichgültigkeit, aber grobe vermutungen zu meiner person erwarte ich persönlich zu klären, ich kann auch anders dann



schreibe ich morgen, aber typ, locker flockig entspannt, ständig mit einem lächeln im gesicht, auch wenn es mal nicht so läuft.


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ich bekomme hier beim lesen kopfschmerzen, wie ein forum mirgräne auslösen kann..... unbegreiflich
> 
> was für ein typ bin ich den? wenn man meinen namen schon so in den raum wirft, erwarte ich kritik/lob/gleichgültigkeit, aber grobe vermutungen zu meiner person erwarte ich persönlich zu klären, ich kann auch anders dann




Es lebt?!

Na nen Versuch wars ma wert


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> was für ein typ bin ich den? wenn man meinen namen schon so in den raum wirft, erwarte ich kritik/lob/gleichgültigkeit, aber grobe vermutungen zu meiner person erwarte ich persönlich zu klären, ich kann auch anders dann



Also er meinte konkret, das alle Fahrer/innen, die noch hinter mir gelandet sind, ansich keine ambitionierten Biker sind. Also auch "Typen" wie Du, die, wie es ja nun trefflich erläutert wurde, immer lächelnd, ohne den Drang zu ner guten Platzierung und so....halt.


----------



## mistermoo (2. August 2009)

natürlich lebe ich, doch gehe ich jetzt mir den restschlaf holen, welchen mir das we gekostet hat

platzwerte stimmten: 62er in meiner klasse, habe nach dem sturz locker 10 min verloren durch nicht genügend power am letzten bergstück mit der doofen wade, da hatte ich ca. noch 32 min auf dem führenden laut einem zeitopa ma rande

somit könnten nächstes jahr 10-15 plätze oder halt 15-18 min weniger drin sein

ein kleines ziel fürs nächste jahr, nochmal untermauert


----------



## mistermoo (2. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also er meinte konkret, das alle Fahrer/innen, die noch hinter mir gelandet sind, ansich keine ambitionierten Biker sind. Also auch "Typen" wie Du, die, wie es ja nun trefflich erläutert wurde, immer lächelnd, ohne den Drang zu ner guten Platzierung und so....halt.



naja du fährst 1 jahr länger und hast mehr lust und engagement im trainingsbereich

ich will aber auch garnicht so sein, etwas besser ja, langsam und nicht mit hauruck, das verträgt sich nicht mit michse so....


----------



## 4mate (2. August 2009)

Dieses Thema durchsuchen schrieb:
			
		

> > Zeige Ergebnis 1 bis 22 von 22
> > Die Suche dauerte 0,04 Sekunden. Suchen: Schlüsselwörter: eilperfeld



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5735697&highlight=eilperfeld#post5735697


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> naja du fährst 1 jahr länger und hast mehr lust und engagement im trainingsbereich
> 
> ich will aber auch garnicht so sein, etwas besser ja, langsam und nicht mit hauruck, das verträgt sich nicht mit michse so....



Ich fahr nen Jahr länger?  Der war gut  Ich fahr getz 1 1/4 Jahre

Du hast, meine ich, auch nen paar Rennradjahre hinter Dir oder? Oder überhaupt Sport. Ausdauersport habe ich ja nie gemacht, auch im Handball war ich eher für das Grobe in der Aufbauarbeit zuständig. Ich glaub, so ne Kondi wie heute habe ich mein ganzes Leben nicht gehabt 

Ahso, und komm getz nicht mit 10 Minuten verloren ob Deiner Wade, wie wir oben alle lesen durften, sind das alles nur blöde Ausreden für scheiss Abschneiden.


----------



## shaun_baker (2. August 2009)

So ich wird mich mal aus dem Thread verabschieden, da ja wie es anscheint keine Touren mehr geben wird. Schade eigentlich da es landschaftlich echt zwei schöne Touren waren. 
Wenn ich so mal die letzten zwei drei Wochen nachlese ging es ja nur um Trainingsmethode. Mitdiskutieren kann ich nicht, da ich keine Ahnung von der Materie habe. Eins weiß ich nur wer aufhört gut zu sein macht Rückschritte und ohne Fleiß kein Preis. 
Ach eins kann ich mir nicht verkneifen ich spiele in ner Hobbymannschaft Fußball zum Spaß, also kein Training oder sonstiges, man könnte auch Thekentruppe sagen. Hmm wenn ich hier so lese frage ich mich warum REAL, BARCA, MANU, INTER, AC, CHELSEA usw. noch nicht bei mir nachgefragt haben ob ich bei denen Spielen will.

Ich wünsche den Leuten für Duisburg viel Glück und alles Gute, zieh meinen nicht vorhanden Hut davor 24Std zu fahren. Den die Gestern gefahren sind Glückwunsch zu deren Leistung.


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> So ich wird mich mal aus dem Thread verabschieden, da ja wie es den anscheint wird keine Touren mehr geben wird. Schade eigentlich da es landschaftlich echt zwei schöne Touren waren.
> Wenn ich so mal die letzten zwei drei Wochen nachlese ging es ja nur um Trainingsmethode. Mitdiskutieren kann ich nicht, da ich keine Ahnung von der Materie habe. Eins weiß ich nur wer aufhört gut zu sein macht Rückschritte und ohne Fleiß kein Preis.
> Ach eins kann ich mir nicht verkneifen ich spiele in ner Hobbymannschaft Fußball zum Spaß, also kein Training oder sonstiges, man könnte auch Thekentruppe sagen. Hmm wenn ich hier so lese frage ich mich warum REAL, BARCA, MANU, INTER, AC, CHELSEA usw. noch nicht bei mir nachgefragt haben ob ich bei denen Spielen will.
> 
> Ich wünsche den Leuten für Duisburg viel Glück und alles Gute, zieh meinen nicht vorhanden Hut davor 24Std zu fahren. Den die Gestern gefahren sind Glückwunsch zu deren Leistung.



 Danke Du! 

Und auf die Frage, warum die noch nicht bei Dir angefragt haben.....Du bist nen Schalker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (2. August 2009)

> Danke Du!
> 
> Und auf die Frage, warum die noch nicht bei Dir angefragt haben.....Du bist nen Schalker


 
Richtig die wissen für kein Geld der Welt würd ich meinen Verein hängen lassen. AUf Kohle und Stahl geboren um für Königsblau zu sterben. Einmal SCHALKER immer SCHALKER.
Schlepp auch eifrig Medizinbälle, ups schon wieder was zum Thema Training, dabei kann ich da doch nicht mitreden.

Wenn mir jetzt noch einer Sagen könnte wie ich meine Freundin von diesen Fehlfarben wech bekomm bin ich voll und ganz glücklich.  

Wenn ich es Zeitlich schaffe schau ich mal in D´burg rum. Aber es ist Bundesligastart und CRANGE fängt an STEINMEISTER ich komme.


----------



## eminem7905 (3. August 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> So ich wird mich mal aus dem Thread verabschieden, da ja wie es anscheint keine Touren mehr geben wird. Schade eigentlich da es landschaftlich echt zwei schöne Touren waren.
> Wenn ich so mal die letzten zwei drei Wochen nachlese ging es ja nur um Trainingsmethode.



ich glaube du hast den den nagel auf den kopf getroffen, anstatt hier touren zu organisieren, und gemeinsam zu fahren, geht es hier tatsächlich nur um trainingspläne etc. das ich auch der grund warum kein anderer hier mehr reinschreibt, oder sich hier mal zum fahren meldet.  ich glaube ein MOD mus hier, denn hier geht es um "bike- und single-treff" alles andere ist dann ot.


----------



## mistermoo (3. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ahso, und komm getz nicht mit 10 Minuten verloren ob Deiner Wade, wie wir oben alle lesen durften, sind das alles nur blöde Ausreden für scheiss Abschneiden.



genau du hattest das ja auch nicht in sundern, alles nur blöde ausreden


----------



## sonic3105 (3. August 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen. 
@Christian 
Schade das du dich zurück ziehst. Klar Diskutiert man hier über Traininsmethoden. Trotzdem finden sicher noch Touren statt. 
Training ist das eine und Touren das andere. Schau mal bei www.Trailjunkz.de vorbei. 
Mit der gruppe fahre ich zur Zeit recht viel und die Strecken sind immer wieder SUPER.


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich glaube du hast den den nagel auf den kopf getroffen, anstatt hier touren zu organisieren, und gemeinsam zu fahren, geht es hier tatsächlich nur um trainingspläne etc. das ich auch der grund warum kein anderer hier mehr reinschreibt, oder sich hier mal zum fahren meldet.  ich glaube ein MOD mus hier, denn hier geht es um "bike- und single-treff" alles andere ist dann ot.



Ersatzweise könnten gewissen Leute auch nen eigenen Fred aufmachen, da sich die Euphorie, mit o.g. zu fahren, sich eh seit einige Zeit extrem in Grenzen hält. Dann wären die Interessensdinge geklärt wie ich finde.

@all

Moin

@Kai
Du kannst dich doch noch an den Daniel erinnern ("Besenjunge" aus Wetter, mit dem wir gequatscht haben und Finisher Sundern mit Krämpfen....oh.....natürlich keine Krämpfe) Er überlegt diese Woche noch ne kleine Runde zu drehen, ich werds nicht mehr so schaffen, hast Du nicht ggf. Lust mit ihm noch ne Runde zu drehen? Er kommt aus Wetter und startet im 2er in Duisburg. Müssen wir auf jeden Fall mal sehen, das wir den da finden  Wir haben ja seit Sunder schon immer ganz lose Kontakt hierüber. Unter Raxxtor findeste den bei mir inner Liste, wenn Du Bock hast, schreib ihn doch einfach ma an.


@Jenz:
Nee, die hat Sascha mir hinterher proforma aus den Waden massiert.  Ich überleg schon ernsthaft, mir ne Blutblase aufzumalen oder so....

@
Christian

Es wird sich auch nicht so extrem viel änder denk ich, denn....es sind nunmal einige hier, die jetzt noch 1-3 Wettkämpfe vor der Brust haben, da bleibt für Touren in der Regel nur mal nen Wochenende (welche zudem in den letzten Zeit auch noch arg verregnet waren) Ich für meinen Teil werde erst nach Duisburg wieder ins Gelände, weil mir das Verletzungsrisiko einfach zu groß ist, bis zu meinem geplanten Saisonabschluss in Bruchhausen is dann noch nen wenig Zeit, da werden dann auch wieder Touren gefahren


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen.
> @Christian
> Schade das du dich zurück ziehst. Klar Diskutiert man hier über Traininsmethoden. Trotzdem finden sicher noch Touren statt.
> Training ist das eine und Touren das andere. Schau mal bei www.Trailjunkz.de vorbei.
> Mit der gruppe fahre ich zur Zeit recht viel und die Strecken sind immer wieder SUPER.




Wie gesagt....ich schließe mich da dem Sascha an. Ich wäre auch längst in Menden mal dabei gewesen, nur bin ikch ehrlich und wollte mir nicht vor Duisburg getz noch irgendwas an Verletzungen abholen. Und das das schnell geht, hab ich ja bereist erfahren dürfen und vor allem, wieviele Wochen es einen zurückwirft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (3. August 2009)

@Martin 
Also langsam schlägt es echt 13. Du schiesst in alle richtungen . Haust wagemutige  thesen  in Thread . Und sagst  dann WIR  Diskutieren  am Thema  vorbei. Merkst  du noch was?  Hab kein Problem damit wenn jemand nur Touren  fahren will. Muss jeder selber  Wissen, nur sollte an sich dann aus Sachen raus halten wo man keine eigenen erfahrungs werte  hat. Sorry aber langsam wird es echt arm was hier von sich gegeben  wird .


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Martin
> Also langsam schlägt es echt 13. Du schiesst in alle richtungen . Haust wagemutige  thesen  in Thread . Und sagst  dann WIR  Diskutieren  am Thema  vorbei. Merkst  du noch was?  Hab kein Problem damit wenn jemand nur Touren  fahren will. Muss jeder selber  Wissen, nur sollte an sich dann aus Sachen raus halten wo man keine eigenen erfahrungs werte  hat. Sorry aber langsam wird es echt arm was hier von sich gegeben  wird .


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. August 2009)

Halloooo...


apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Du kannst dich doch noch an den Daniel erinnern ("Besenjunge" aus Wetter, mit dem wir gequatscht haben und Finisher Sundern mit Krämpfen....oh.....natürlich keine Krämpfe) Er überlegt diese Woche noch ne kleine Runde zu drehen, ich werds nicht mehr so schaffen, hast Du nicht ggf. Lust mit ihm noch ne Runde zu drehen? Er kommt aus Wetter und startet im 2er in Duisburg. Müssen wir auf jeden Fall mal sehen, das wir den da finden  Wir haben ja seit Sunder schon immer ganz lose Kontakt hierüber. Unter Raxxtor findeste den bei mir inner Liste, wenn Du Bock hast, schreib ihn doch einfach ma an.


Ja, ich erinner mich. Ich muss in Duisburg mal sehen, dass ich sein Hinterrad finde  Er startet im 2er? Hervorragend, dann sollte das wenigstens für ein paar Meter möglich sein. Dass wir (er und ich) diese Woche noch fahren, halte ich aber für eher fraglich...

Aber Danke für die Info!
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2009)

So, ich werde am Samstag noch ne Transportkühlbox mit Eis inner Firma abholen, da packen wir dann unser Grillgut ein. Ich würde sagen, ob der Verträglichkeit nur Würstchen? Oder soll auch Fleisch mit? Würstchen würde ich dann mitbringen. Rest klär ich dann heute Abend mit Jenz und Thomas, ob wir ggf. auch noch Fleisch mitnehmen.


----------



## Unrest (3. August 2009)

Da ihr hier so elend viel spamt, antworte ich nur auf das, was ich gefragt wurde. 

@Kai: Trainingskilometer (gesamt) bleiben wohlgehütet. 

@Chris: 3,41W/kg an der AT. 5,27 beim VO2max warens im März bei 91kg und nem 600W Rampentest.
Ob ich nu nen Handicap durch mein Gewicht habe.. Ich würde mal fast sagen nein. Halbe Hemden haben zwar an steileren Stücken die Nase vorn, aber in Flachstellen und leichten Anstiegen keine Schnitte gegen "dicke" Beine mit guter Kraftausdauer. 
Von Downhills red ich gar nicht - da kann man eh nur verlieren, oder seinen Platz halten.
Der Vergleich Sprinter/Porsche hinkt aber mMn auch, weil wir im Prinzip alle Sportwagen sind und Trekkingradler Sprinter/Caddy/etc. 

@sonic: Schlechte Vorbereitung (spez. Nahrung) und überdreht, dann passiert das. Ist relativ fies, aber wenn man die Vorwochen ausgewogen isst und die letzte Woche vorm Rennen die KH hochschraubt, bleibt eigentlich nur das Problem des Überdrehens und das ist reine Selbstkenntnis/Psyche. Das kommt mit der Zeit. 

@wertebeklopptepulsausklamüserer: Ich "trainiere" ohne Pulsuhr nach Gefühl und dope mit Bier und Grillgut. 
Vielleicht kauf ich mir nächstes Jahr was Polar-artiges, aber das wird man noch sehen.


Sollte irgendwer zetern/was fragen wollen, bitte per ICQ oder Mail.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Trainingskilometer (gesamt) bleiben wohlgehütet.


Laaaangweilig! Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig!

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (3. August 2009)

Ich denke bei mir wird es eher die zu schnelle anfangsgeschwindigkeit gewesen sein.
obwohl ich glaub das tut sich nicht viel denn am anfang langsamer oder dann halt am ende macht den Kohl dann auch nicht mehr fett.
erfahrungswerte muss ich halt erst Sammeln.
ernährung schliesse ich aus, denke das klappt ganz gut bei mir.

eventuell zu wenig getrunken beim rennen das wäre ne möglichkeit.


----------



## shaun_baker (3. August 2009)

@ sascha 
danke fürs angebot, aber derzeit dreh ich lieber meine kanalrunden alleine mit zwei knöpfen im ohr und ordentlich bpm und verblöde etwas dabei, aber bekomm den kopf frei. 

@ wencke 
hab dafür verständnis das man sich für nen wettkampf vorbereitet. schließlich ist nen wettkampf was anderes als wie ne tour. das sind zwei paar schuhe, auch wenn einige das hier anscheinend nicht verstehen. 

@eminem
warum hat ferrari dir eigentlich nicht den platz von massa angeboten du fährst doch auch gerne auto und nen bissel gas geben kannst doch auch. wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe braucht man ja kein training, sondern es reicht einfach nen bissel "blöd" durch die gegend zu fahren.

sorry konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> eventuell zu wenig getrunken beim rennen das wäre ne möglichkeit.




Nicht, das ich das nicht gestern schon zu Dir gesagt hätte ne?


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> @ wencke
> hab dafür verständnis das man sich für nen wettkampf vorbereitet. schließlich ist nen wettkampf was anderes als wie ne tour. das sind zwei paar schuhe, auch wenn einige das hier anscheinend nicht verstehen.



Ach ich denk, wir bekommen das irgendwie bestimmt nochmal hin, der Winter kommt ja auch, da ist man für jede Tour, die man draussen bei schönem Winterwetter drehen kann glücklich. Da heizt man nicht mehr ohne viel Bewegung im Oberkörper zu schnell über Asphat, da friert man sich nämlich dull. Da werden die GA-Einheiten wieder so viel wie Lust zu Hause vorm Fernseher abgespult 

Aber das auch Vorhaben, trainingsseitung platzen können, sieht man doch ma wieder an mir heute, denn ichn kurier lieber noch das aus, was man gemeinhin "Wolf" nennt . Gut, aber auch nur bis morgen....das muss reichen *hoff ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. August 2009)

@ Sacha,

25 in der Gesamtwertung


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> @ Sacha,
> 
> 25 in der Gesamtwertung




Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## sonic3105 (3. August 2009)

Danke für die Glückwünsche. 

Joa ich lass mich Überraschen wie es am Ende der Trophy aussieht.

@uwe
Und wie gehts deinen Beinen?
Kommst eigentlich auch nach Duisburg??


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche.
> 
> Joa ich lass mich Überraschen wie es am Ende der Trophy aussieht.
> 
> ...



Sind immer noch irgendwie sehr schwer!
Bin heute auch nicht gefahren. Vieleicht war es einfach zuviel.
Ich fahr auf jeden fall nach Duisburg!
Nur das Verkehrsmittel seht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich fahr auf jeden fall nach Duisburg!




@ Sascha
Glückwunsch! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (3. August 2009)

Meine Beine frag garnicht erst.
Obwohl ich heute ganz gemütlich flach ne Runde drehen wollte.
Leider hatte ich was echt wichtiges zu erledigen und damit ich kein schlechtes Gewissen haben muss hab ich mir gleich noch ne Impfung abgeholt.
Somit darf ich ja auch kein Sport machen. LAch


----------



## eminem7905 (3. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Nur das Verkehrsmittel seht noch nicht fest.



fahrrad, auto, zug??

@sascha glückwunsch

@die anderen

wie schaut es eingetlich mit dem stammtisch aus, da ja der freitag ausfällt, darauf den freitag???


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> fahrrad, auto, zug??



Crosser, Hardtail oder Fully


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Meine Beine frag garnicht erst.
> Obwohl ich heute ganz gemütlich flach ne Runde drehen wollte.
> Leider hatte ich was echt wichtiges zu erledigen und damit ich kein schlechtes Gewissen haben muss hab ich mir gleich noch ne Impfung abgeholt.
> Somit darf ich ja auch kein Sport machen. LAch



Red Dich ma nicht raus hier..... 

War ne Bombenidee grad inne Firma zu fahren, mal eben ne halbe Stunde am Schreibtsich verbracht....und am geilsten. "Wann komms du wiedaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa????????????????" Ey ich bin erst faktisch 5 Tage wech :-(

@Kai: So, die Unterschrift von Steffen hab ich getz auch, brav isser 

@Uwe: Schön das Du kommst, da freu ich mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (3. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> fahrrad, auto, zug??
> 
> @sascha glückwunsch
> 
> ...



thomas und ich sind ja weit weit weit und noch weiter wech, ein rechtzeitiges eintreffen wird schwer, da wir am besagten freitag vielleicht noch den bikepark oberammergau besuchen werden, wenn das die zeitplanung zulässt, danach ist erst die heimreise angesagt


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> thomas und ich sind ja weit weit weit und noch weiter wech, ein rechtzeitiges eintreffen wird schwer, da wir am besagten freitag vielleicht noch den bikepark oberammergau besuchen werden, wenn das die zeitplanung zulässt, danach ist erst die heimreise angesagt




Jo, ich bin da auch eher nicht da (welch Überraschung).

Mitwill Du gemeiner Mensch


----------



## mistermoo (3. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Jo, ich bin da auch eher nicht da (welch Überraschung).
> 
> Mitwill Du gemeiner Mensch



nächstes jahr fahren wir den garmisch marathon oki....


----------



## apoptygma (4. August 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> nächstes jahr fahren wir den garmisch marathon oki....



Dat glaub ich erst wenn wir da sind 


Moin zusammen:

@Kai: Wieviele Stunden noch????? 

Oh Man......ich bin nen Nervenbündel....

Und überhaupt, laut Einsatzplan (den ich ja schlauerweise auch noch selbst ausgeklöppelt habe) hab ich, so wie es getz aussieht, das Glück, zum einen als erstes ggf. im Regen und früh Morgens bei schnuckeligen 7 Gard zu fahren. Also muss doch der Trikokoffer mit. 

Getz werden gleich die ersten 20 km bis die Beinen brennen gefahren. Noch is ja recht kühl.


----------



## sonic3105 (4. August 2009)

Guten Morgen,
das Wetter ist toll und ich muss Arbeiten.  Und auch heut  mittag  genug anderes zutun. Naja vielleicht schaffe ich es ja am  Am Spaten Abens mal aufs Rad.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai: Wieviele Stunden noch?????


Unter Hundert, 98Stunden und 3Minuten noch, um genau zu sein. Allerdings haben wir ja noch ein bisschen länger Zeit 
Oder was meinst du?

Son Flattermann hatte ich gestern auch im ICQ! Der freut sich aber auch auf die Nacht  und wird auch über etwa 14Stunden Rundenzeiten jenseits meiner Vorstellungskraft fahren...
Wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn jeder so rumschleichen würde wie ich. Dann gäbe es ja gar keine Überholmanover 

Gruß Kai,
der heute doch nochmal etwas länger fahren will/wird (?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (4. August 2009)

So, da isse erstmal wieder.

Zum einen, es DARF einfach nicht mehr viel wärmer werden, als es heute morgen war. Punkt!

Gesamtwerte inkl. Ein- und Ausrollen (Ausrollen am Berg, rauf....haha)

30,10 km, 1:18, 23.1er Schnitt, Puls 159, TF 85

Davon 20,05 km Gas (was man so Gas nennen kann)

Auseinandergerechnet (da ich 1 mal vergessen habe, meine Rundentaste zu drücken) macht das

20,05 km in knapp 44 Minuten, Schnitt knapp 27,5 in dem Dreh bei nem Puls von ungefähr 165 (das rauszurechnen war mit getz zu usselig).

Mal sehen was die 2. Runde heute Nachmittag noch reisst.


----------



## apoptygma (4. August 2009)

Soooooooooooooo, second round done *schwitz

Was stellen wir fest:

Nach 3,5 Std. Pause wieder aufs rad. Gleich Nummer, gleiche Strecke. 

30,04, diesmal in 1:16, Schnitt 23,5, Pulsmittel 159 (wie vorher) TF 83

Gas-Strecke: 20,09 in 45,24 Schnitt 26,5, Pulsmittel 168, TF 88

Ich resumiere:

Zum einen wird der D-Puls in der ersten Einheit bei den 20 km nicht gestimmt haben und korrigier den mal nach oben, denn auf dem Rückweg der 2. Runde war ich definitiv schneller den Berg hoch in höheren Bereichen. Ind er 2 Runde hatte ich bescheidenerweise noch einen sch....Trecker vor mir in nem Konvoi von nen paar Autos und 3 rote Ampeln mehr *lach....

Nee im Ernst, ohne Krämpfe, ohne Schmerzen, die ersten km der zweiten Runde taten zwar weh, ich denk auch, das es normal ist, im zweiten Durchlauf ein wenig an Schnitt zu verlieren, aber alles in allem bin ich zufrieden, vor allem ob der Temperaturen.


----------



## sonic3105 (4. August 2009)

Wie ich dir vorhin schon angekündigt hatte wird es später immer etwas langsamer.
Aber trotzdem Super Werte.


----------



## eminem7905 (4. August 2009)

so wir auch wieder da, schöne nette trails mit anschießendem radler, und nun die ungefaketen  werte, 25,8km 610hm auf 13,3er schnitt mit puls 120av. leider mit viel gegenwind, und stau und einem platten bei sebastian, und anschließendem rausch durch den gerstensaft, allerdings gehen dann die trails flowiger.


----------



## apoptygma (4. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wie ich dir vorhin schon angekündigt hatte wird es später immer etwas langsamer.
> Aber trotzdem Super Werte.




Danke 

Mal sehen, was die Beinchen morgen sagen. Ich linse grad nach ner Digi-Cam fürs Wochenende. Irgendwas günstiges. Mal sehen.

Ich hoff, Du warst auch noch draussen ....und mach das arme Bulls sauber, das war ja ein trauriger Anblick, schließlich hat es Dich fast in die Top 10 getragen, ein wenig mehr Ehrfurcht bitte der Herr


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ...Digi-Cam...


Gutes Stichwort! Habe ich eigentlich nur drauf gewartet 
Wie sieht es denn mit Fotos aus? Ich hoffe ja mal, es wird reichlich geben! Ich würde mich ja selbst drum kümmern, aber die Bilder sollen auch etwas werden, von daher sehe ich da eher schwarz, was von mir selbst gemachte Fotos angeht. Aber wie sieht es da so aus? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort! Habe ich eigentlich nur drauf gewartet
> Wie sieht es denn mit Fotos aus? Ich hoffe ja mal, es wird reichlich geben! Ich würde mich ja selbst drum kümmern, aber die Bilder sollen auch etwas werden, von daher sehe ich da eher schwarz, was von mir selbst gemachte Fotos angeht. Aber wie sieht es da so aus?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Hat Deine Ma oder Dein Dad ggf. ne Video-Cam?

Jenz kauft sich wohl noch ne neue Digi-Cam zum Wochenende.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hat Deine Ma oder Dein Dad ggf. ne Video-Cam?


Mit der Cam meiner Ma hast du schon ein Video gedreht  Allerdings ist die Quali miserabel!
Fotos macht sie aber in ordentlicher Qualität, wenn man das Gerät beherscht *find*
Wie es bei meinem Dad aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Allerdings würde er sie nicht hergeben. Von daher bringt es auch nix.

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (4. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mit der Cam meiner Ma hast du schon ein Video gedreht  Allerdings ist die Quali miserabel!
> Fotos macht sie aber in ordentlicher Qualität, wenn man das Gerät beherscht *find*
> Wie es bei meinem Dad aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Allerdings würde er sie nicht hergeben. Von daher bringt es auch nix.
> 
> Kai



Schade das....na ja, vielleicht leg ich mir noch eine zu.


----------



## sonic3105 (4. August 2009)

@Wencke 
aber natürlich war ich noch auf dem Rad,
kleine Kompensations Runde gedreht.
22.20 Km / 57 :28 min / 23.19 Schnitt / Hfq 120 / 123 Hm

Joa jetzt schnell Salat mit Thunfisch und dann ab unter die Dusche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (4. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke
> aber natürlich war ich noch auf dem Rad,
> kleine Kompensations Runde gedreht.
> 22.20 Km / 57 :28 min / 23.19 Schnitt / Hfq 120 / 123 Hm
> ...




Mir is nach Döner ;-) Den hol ich mir auch getz.....

Und ne SMS haste auch....musste da doch nochma was nachhaken


----------



## apoptygma (4. August 2009)

So...Fahrerlagereinteilung Duisburg ist auch da. Nun liegts an den beiden Fr-Süssen, uns nen schönes Nest dort zu zaubern. 

Morgen is schon Mittwoch *bibber


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (4. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Morgen is schon Mittwoch *bibber


Das Rennen ist doch erst am WE. Mach dich mal logga! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und jetzt auch hier noch mal eine gute Nacht!

Kai


----------



## Mareskan (5. August 2009)

moin zusammen,

ich werde am Samstag eine Cam mitnehmen. Auf dem Stick gehen knapp 1000 Fotos drauf, es sollte also genügend Bilder geschossen werden 

Grüße


----------



## mistermoo (5. August 2009)

moin,

freddi hoffe es geht dir wieder besser!

werde auch schauen, vielleicht lege ich mir morgen noch ne neue digi cam zu, dann bin ich für fotos auch gerüstet


----------



## Mareskan (5. August 2009)

Du weisst doch, wenn alte Leute fallen  3 Rippen stark geprellt, 2 Blutergüsse um die 10 cm im Durchmesser und reichlich Hautabschürfungen. Man kann ja im Urlaub alles auskurieren.

Grüße


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> ich werde am Samstag eine Cam mitnehmen. Auf dem Stick gehen knapp 1000 Fotos drauf, es sollte also genügend Bilder geschossen werden
> 
> Grüße




Photo-Regel Wencki 

Nie einfach so, vorher ankündigen, sonst werd ich mächtig fuchsig  Kein Scherz. Ich hab ein ganz besonderes Verhältnis zu seelenraubenden Knipsapperaten. 

Ahso....moin zusammen.

Es ist Mittwoch, meinen Beinen gehts gut. Heute Pause. Vielleichgt mal nen bissken inne Sonne legen irgednwo, oder shoppen, oder oder...ma sehen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. August 2009)

Guten Morgen





Mareskan schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> ich werde am Samstag eine Cam mitnehmen. Auf dem Stick gehen knapp 1000 Fotos drauf, es sollte also genügend Bilder geschossen werden
> Grüße


Foto-Regel Kai:
Halt einfach drauf! Egal wie groß das Leid ist, einfach draufhalten! Wenn ich mich für das Foto aufstelle, sieht es nämlich auch höchstens unwesentlich besser aus 

Gute Besserung!
Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten MorgenFoto-Regel Kai:
> Halt einfach drauf! Egal wie groß das Leid ist, einfach draufhalten! Wenn ich mich für das Foto aufstelle, sieht es nämlich auch höchstens unwesentlich besser aus
> 
> Gute Besserung!
> Gruß Kai





Abhol-Regel Samstag 

Stell Dich auf kurz vor 7 ein! Ich hol Dich dann ab und Steffen uns um halb 8 bei mir. Der Herr wollte erst um 9 los, als ich ihm aber sagte, das Trainigszeiten sind und es dann zu spät wird, lenkte er schnell auf halb 8 ein, da auch er noch auf die Strecke wollte.

Hier pennen macht für Dich wenig Sinn, weil Andre unten in deinen 16. feiert und es reicht, wenn eine hier keinen Schlaf bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Abhol-Regel Samstag
> Stell Dich auf kurz vor 7 ein! Ich hol Dich dann ab und Steffen uns um halb 8 bei mir. Der Herr wollte erst um 9 los, als ich ihm aber sagte, das Trainigszeiten sind und es dann zu spät wird, lenkte er schnell auf halb 8 ein, da auch er noch auf die Strecke wollte.
> Hier pennen macht für Dich wenig Sinn, weil Andre unten in deinen 16. feiert und es reicht, wenn eine hier keinen Schlaf bekommt.


Mal schauen ob ich dann schon wach bin... 
Also heute war es halb 10, als ich aufwachte, habe mich aber noch mal eine knappe Stunde umgedreht. Allerdings denke ich auch nicht, dass es in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag halb 3 wird...
Von daher sollte ich das irgendwie hinkriegen!
Ich schreibe mir das dann mal so hinter die Ohren...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich dann schon wach bin...
> Also heute war es halb 10, als ich aufwachte, habe mich aber noch mal eine knappe Stunde umgedreht. Allerdings denke ich auch nicht, dass es in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag halb 3 wird...
> Von daher sollte ich das irgendwie hinkriegen!
> Ich schreibe mir das dann mal so hinter die Ohren...
> ...




Genau....freitag 9:00 Uhr Bike, samstag kurz vor 7:00 Uhr du 

Bitte das Rad aber schon VR demontiert da liegen haben, danke ;-)

Der Photograph und der Physiotherapeut haben sich auch schon abgesprochen, wann sie starten


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Genau....freitag 9:00 Uhr Bike, samstag kurz vor 7:00 Uhr du
> Bitte das Rad aber schon VR demontiert da liegen haben, danke ;-)


Widerworte erscheinen an dieser Stelle sinnlos, so sinnlos! [/MonologAUS]
Ja, ist doch großartig. Dann kann ich am Freitag schon mal üben, was am Samstag dann reibunglos über die Bühne gehen kann! 
Ja, das Vorderrad wird am Freitag schon ausgebaut sein, die Sattelstütze auch...

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (5. August 2009)

tach zusammen, donnerstag um 18 uhr biken???
wer hat bock???
ab eilpe, 2,5 std.


----------



## mistermoo (5. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> tach zusammen, donnerstag um 18 uhr biken???
> wer hat bock???
> ab eilpe, 2,5 std.



arbeit ruft, duisburg packen ist abends noch angesagt und urlaubsvorbereitungen laufen auch noch... no way


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> arbeit ruft, duisburg packen ist abends noch angesagt und urlaubsvorbereitungen laufen auch noch... no way


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2009)

Morgääääääääääääääähn 

Langsam wirds ernst 

Heute nochmal ne Gagagagagagaga-Kuchen-Runde aufs Rad, danach Rad putzen, danach Rad nen bissken durchsehen, Kette machen, Züge schauen, lieb haben, gut zureden das alles heile bleibt und dann sollte der Tag auch endlich rum sein.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. August 2009)

Guten Morgen 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Langsam wirds ernst


Wie man es nimmt  Sind doch noch knapp 52Stunden, für uns sogar noch mehr, für mich am allermeisten!
Ich bin dann fast die Ruhe selbst 

Werden wir schon hinkriegen alles! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Wie man es nimmt  Sind doch noch knapp 52Stunden, für uns sogar noch mehr, für mich am allermeisten!
> Ich bin dann fast die Ruhe selbst
> ...




Da ich weiss, das ich mit den besten Buddys der Welt da bin (und ich zudem auch denke, das wir alle recht fit sind), mach ich mir auch nur nen halben Kopp. Und zur Not muss Uwe mich Nervenbündel dann zwischendurch mal erden, so mit väterlichem Zuspruch (wenn das ma getz später keine Haue gibt ob des "väterlichen")


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (6. August 2009)

ich hab das gelesen!


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> ich hab das gelesen!


----------



## schuh074 (6. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> tach zusammen, donnerstag um 18 uhr biken???
> wer hat bock???
> ab eilpe, 2,5 std.




sorry ,ich muß arbeiten!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> tach zusammen, donnerstag um 18 uhr


Muss leider auch absagen! Wäre mir heute zu viel, fahre heute gar nicht... Nächste Woche oder so aber gerne mal 

Euch dennoch viel Spaß!
Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (6. August 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
ich muss leider auch absagen.
Muss ein bis zwei Tage Pause haben Beine sind Matsche.
Da sind mir Berge gerade zu Stressig

@Wencke
mach dir mal kein Kopf ihr werdet das schon hinbekommen.


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2009)

Na dann sag ich doch auch mal ab, weil höflich, aber nicht weil ich keine Zeit, sondern kein Bock habe


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2009)

So, und meine letzte Runde mit dem Stumpy....

39,78 in 2:12, gemütlicher 18er Schnitt bei 122er Puls und gefühlten 45 Grad bei 258 HM

Dabei noch meine Pumpe gehimmelt und beim Sterben auf der Eckeseyer Str. zugesehen....mehrere LKW haben sie dem Erdboden gleich gemacht. Also noch kurz nach klein ne neue geholt und mal wieder nen Blondinen Rabatt auf ne neue Pumpe bekommen ;-)

Getz wirds Stumpy nur noch aufgesattelt hier und fein gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (6. August 2009)

So Sünde, erst Pizza Calzone und dann Tortellini Al Forno......


----------



## apoptygma (6. August 2009)

So...noch 2x schlafen.

Will aufn Arm........


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. August 2009)

Wünsche euch viel Erfolg und ein schones Erlebniss mit dem 4.er.
Ich selber kann nach 2 Wochen Migräne und keinen Meter auf dem Bike nichts großes erwarten aber brauche auch nur 3 Stunden zu fahren.
Eigentlich sollte das XC Rennen nächste Woche in Remscheid als Formtest für den Hagener Event dienen, so bleibt niur zu hoffen das die Form dann einigermassen stimmt und ich nicht alzu doll untergehe.
Vom gesundheitlichen Aspekt her ist die Session echt mies gelaufen, aber immerhin hatte ich dieses Jahr bislang keinen Sturz zu beklagen. Hoffe das das auch so bleibt.

Mal sehen ob die Dame mich nach dem Ding in Duisburg bezüglich der "Sportlichen Kameraden" die ich schon mal ansprach, ein wenig, gut oder total verstehen kann.

Lg CHris


----------



## Mareskan (7. August 2009)

moin zusammen,

für das Wochenende in Duisburg sieht es Wettertechnisch ja mal wieder reichlich bescheiden aus 

guggst du:

http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/duisburg/DE0002289.html


Wir sehen uns morgen!!
Freddy


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

.

Doppelpost


----------



## mistermoo (7. August 2009)

so lange es bei leichten sommergewittern bleibt ist das ja alles in ordnung

um die 22 grad sind doch hier schon richtig sommer hrhr


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

Morgäääääääääääähn!

Das wohl wahr, ändert sich aber scheinbar stündlich. Vonder Nieserei her fliegt noch genug an Pollen rum, als das das getz schlagartig....aber warten wirs mal ab 

@Chris:
Das sind mir zuviele Orakel um 7:18 

@Kai:
9:00 ist das Rad zerlegt draussen sonst Du zerlgt im Hof 

@all
Länger als 6 pennen ging nicht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. August 2009)

Morgen zusammen!


apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai:
> 9:00 ist das Rad zerlegt draussen sonst Du zerlgt im Hof



Tue nichts, was du schon morgen bereuen könntest...

Kai
P.S.: Oder übermorgen...


----------



## sonic3105 (7. August 2009)

Sag mal Martin, fährst du deine Touren jetzt eigentlich noch in deinem Hood?? Oder auch ein wenig wonaders??
Ich meine wegen dem Haselhuhn??
Nicht das es verschreckt wird.

habe mir gerade eine Theorie überlegt,
hast du eigentlich da angerufen und es gesichtet damit du dort nicht Starten kannst??
Und nutzt das als Ausrede das du in paar Kilometer weiter in dem Wald nicht mehr Starten kannst??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (7. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Sag mal Martin, fährst du deine Touren jetzt eigentlich noch in deinem Hood?? Oder auch ein wenig wonaders??
> Ich meine wegen dem Haselhuhn??


erklär mir mal den zusammenhang von einer privaten nutzung des waldes und dem haselhuhn?? ich glaube die paar privaten nutzer des waldes tut so einem huhn nichts. 



sonic3105 schrieb:


> habe mir gerade eine Theorie überlegt,


da sieht man mal wohin unsere steuern hinwandern, anstatt produktives zu leisten.......


sonic3105 schrieb:


> hast du eigentlich da angerufen und es gesichtet damit du dort nicht Starten kannst??


ne habe ne mail geschickt, weil foto per telefon???  


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Und nutzt das als Ausrede das du in paar Kilometer weiter in dem Wald nicht mehr Starten kannst??


 ja.


----------



## sonic3105 (7. August 2009)

Martin wohin wandern die Steuern denn??
Also ich habe meinen zweiten Tag Urlaub dieses jahr.


----------



## eminem7905 (7. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also ich habe meinen zweiten Tag Urlaub dieses jahr.



das muss man wohl so glauben 

wann seit ihr morgen dort in duisburg???


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

Abfahrt 

Der dicke Audi is bis unters Dach voll, der Hammer.....wat die alles mitnehmen


----------



## sonic3105 (7. August 2009)

@martin 
Das kannste ruhig so glauben.

Aber mach dir um deine Steuern keine Sorgen, so schlecht kann das ja nicht sein sonst wärst ja in dein Heimatland ausgewandert...

@Wencke
Dann hat es mit dem Shuttle Bike Service ja doch noch geklappt.


----------



## eminem7905 (7. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @martin
> Das kannste ruhig so glauben.
> 
> Aber mach dir um deine Steuern keine Sorgen, so schlecht kann das ja nicht sein sonst wärst ja in dein Heimatland ausgewandert...



irgendwie ergibt dein letzter satz keinen sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @martin
> Das kannste ruhig so glauben.
> 
> Aber mach dir um deine Steuern keine Sorgen, so schlecht kann das ja nicht sein sonst wärst ja in dein Heimatland ausgewandert...
> ...





Ich war mal so frei und habe den Micha, der getz solo startet, zum Abendgrillen eingeladen ;-) Ich denk, das is ok....

Und wir haben nen gut großen Platz , sind schon ob unseres Team-Namens gut angegrinst worden ;-)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. August 2009)

Hier tun sich gerade organisatorsche Abgründe an der Beleuchtungsfront auf, allerdings wird das bis morgen sicher alles fein sein.
Na ja, die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt...

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (7. August 2009)

@martin,
 doch der macht Sinn mann muss ihn nur verstehen.


----------



## sonic3105 (7. August 2009)

Wie grillen, der soll durchfahren
können ihm ne Wurst auf dem rad anreichen


----------



## eminem7905 (7. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @martin,
> doch der macht Sinn mann muss ihn nur verstehen.



definier dann mal heimatland???

lt. wiki
# Vaterland, das Land, aus dem man selbst bzw. die Vorfahren stammen
# Heimat, beschreibt die emotionale Bindung eines Menschen zu einer Gemeinde, einer Region, einem Land oder einem Staat

na ja, ist ja jetzt egal, ganz so viel von geschichte hast du wohl im leben noch nicht bekommen. 

aber nur zur info, ich zahle in bleiden ländern steuern. also kann ich diesbezgl. auch meine meinung haben.


----------



## sonic3105 (7. August 2009)

Da du dir das aus Wiki selbst rausssuchen musstest um das definieren zu können zeigt mal weider ausd welchem holz du geschnitzt bist fachwissen anderer auf dem Papier lesen zeugt von sehr großem Wissen.

Und wenn wir das nämlich mal ausseinander Klamüsern, wenn wir schon dabei sind hab ich Heimatland geschrieben.
Also wovon rede ich dann wohl???

Dann zu dem Thema Geschichte, ich denke nicht das du ansatzweise beurteilen kannst wie mein Wissen bezüglich Geschichte aussieht.
Vorallem ist der Bereich Geschichte sehr breit gefächert als das ich das mit dir hier Diskutieren werde.

Und zu dem letzten Satz... Es hat dir niemand deine Meinung bezüglich Steuern verboten oder hab ich was Überlesen???

Du schiesst wiedermal mit Pfeilen wo du nicht weisst wo sie treffen. Denn über Sachen zu reden und zu urteilen die man mal gelesen oder gehört hat ist natürlich ganz groß und zeugt von Wahnsinnig guter Kenntniss und geistiger beleuchtung.....


----------



## eminem7905 (7. August 2009)

hast du langeweile oder depressionen???


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Da du dir das aus Wiki selbst rausssuchen musstest um das definieren zu können zeigt mal weider ausd welchem holz du geschnitzt bist fachwissen anderer auf dem Papier lesen zeugt von sehr großem Wissen.


 was ist daran so verwerflich??? ich habe an der FH gelernt meine aussagen mittels quellenangaben zu stützen.



sonic3105 schrieb:


> Und wenn wir das nämlich mal ausseinander Klamüsern, wenn wir schon dabei sind hab ich Heimatland geschrieben.
> Also wovon rede ich dann wohl???


 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heimatland  da du geistiges genie


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Dann zu dem Thema Geschichte, ich denke nicht das du ansatzweise beurteilen kannst wie mein Wissen bezüglich Geschichte aussieht.
> Vorallem ist der Bereich Geschichte sehr breit gefächert als das ich das mit dir hier Diskutieren werde.


 nadem was du hier von dir gegeben hast, denke ich nicht das du dich damit intesiv auseinander gesetzt hast, sonst würdest du mit sprüchen wie: 





> so schlecht kann das ja nicht sein sonst wärst ja in dein Heimatland ausgewandert...





sonic3105 schrieb:


> Und zu dem letzten Satz... Es hat dir niemand deine Meinung bezüglich Steuern verboten oder hab ich was Überlesen???


 stimmt, hast recht 


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Du schiesst wiedermal mit Pfeilen wo du nicht weisst wo sie treffen. Denn über Sachen zu reden und zu urteilen die man mal gelesen oder gehört hat ist natürlich ganz groß und zeugt von Wahnsinnig guter Kenntniss und geistiger beleuchtung.....


 warte ich drehe mal deine aussage hier um  





sonic3105 schrieb:


> Und zu dem letzten Satz... Es hat dir niemand deine Meinung bezüglich Steuern verboten oder hab ich was Überlesen???


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hast du langeweile oder depressionen???



Merkst Du grad was Martin? 



eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich habe an der FH gelernt meine aussagen mittels quellenangaben zu stützen.



Aber ich hoffe doch mal nicht aus wiki oder??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hier tun sich gerade organisatorsche Abgründe an der Beleuchtungsfront auf, allerdings wird das bis morgen sicher alles fein sein.
> Na ja, die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt...
> Kai


Hat sich erledigt! Habe alles hier was ich brauche. Kann nur noch sein, dass es den Geist aufgibt. Dies ist bei technischen Geräten allerdings NIE auszuschließen.

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (7. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Merkst Du grad was Martin?


nö, aber du wirst es mir sicherlich auch nicht sagen, von daher 



apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber ich hoffe doch mal nicht aus wiki oder??



doch wiki,internet ist mittlerweile auch erlaubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> nö, aber du wirst es mir sicherlich auch nicht sagen, von daher
> 
> 
> 
> doch wiki,internet ist mittlerweile auch erlaubt.





O-Ton: "Haste Deine Tage oder was?" 

Was möchtest Du denn noch erläutert wissen von Deiner Problematik, sachlich zu diskutieren?

Zum Anderen:

Quellen, die durch Hinz und Kunz verändert werden können, weil freie Eingaben erlaubt sind, dürfen als Quellenangavben herangezogen werden?? Das halt ich für fahrlässig.


----------



## sonic3105 (7. August 2009)

Weder Langeweile noch Depressionen,

und die Sache mit den Quellenangaben kann ich sehr Gut nachvollziehen.

Das Problem ist, das hinter den Quellenangaben Wissen stecken sollte.

Alles andere wäre Blenden. 

Achja und zu deinem Satz gedrehe bezüglich meinung verboten...
Wenn jemand sagt du redest von sachen wovon du keine Ahnung hast heisst das nicht das dir jemand die meinung verbietet.


----------



## eminem7905 (7. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> O-Ton: "Haste Deine Tage oder was?"
> 
> Was möchtest Du denn noch erläutert wissen von Deiner Problematik, sachlich zu diskutieren?


 wie gesagt ich glaube mit uns ist es da was anderes, habe dir letztens per sms alles gesagt, und schreiben und reden empfinde ich schon als 2 verschieden sachen. 



apoptygma schrieb:


> Quellen, die durch Hinz und Kunz verändert werden können, weil freie Eingaben erlaubt sind, dürfen als Quellenangavben herangezogen werden?? Das halt ich für fahrlässig.



Internet-Quellen

    Name, Vorname (Jahreszahl):  Titel". URL: Angabe der URL [Stand Datum der Abfrage].

    Bemerkungen:

        * ist kein Autor benannt, muss die Institutionsbezeichnung genannt werden, 
        * lange URL-Bezeichnungen immer am Trennsymbol (Schrägstrich) umbrechen.

    Beispiele:

        Aigner, M. (2000): Facharbeiten". URL: http://exphys.bei.t-online.de/lk/fathemen.html [Stand: 12.06.2002].

        Dudenredaktion:  Konrad Duden  Ein Name wird zum Synonym". URL: http://www.duden.de/marke/Image_konrad.html [Stand: 20.12.1999].

quelle:http://www.tinohempel.de/info/info/facharbeit/fa_quellen.htm , 

ja die zeiten ändern sich, quelle muss man ausdrucken und auf dem stick haben, denn zu vielen aktiellen themen gibt es nicht viel in papierform.


----------



## sonic3105 (7. August 2009)

paragraph Absatz strich 15 martin du bist ne Voll Plinse


----------



## eminem7905 (7. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Weder Langeweile noch Depressionen,
> 
> und die Sache mit den Quellenangaben kann ich sehr Gut nachvollziehen.
> 
> Das Problem ist, das hinter den Quellenangaben Wissen stecken sollte.


 da gebe ich dir recht, aber du kannst dich davon ja selbst überzeigen, 99% aller wiki artikel sind zusammenfassungen aus anderen seriösen quellen, oder beziehen sich bei schwirigen themen auf mehrere quellen. 

Alles andere wäre Blenden. 


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Achja und zu deinem Satz gedrehe bezüglich meinung verboten...
> Wenn jemand sagt du redest von sachen wovon du keine Ahnung hast heisst das nicht das dir jemand die meinung verbietet.


 was wären das für sachen, und wie kommst du zu dieser aussage???


----------



## eminem7905 (7. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> paragraph Absatz strich 15 martin du bist ne Voll Plinse



das kompliment gebe ich gerne zurück


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich glaube mit uns ist es da was anderes, habe dir letztens per sms alles gesagt, und schreiben und reden empfinde ich schon als 2 verschieden sachen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nochmal...wikipedia ist, m.E. nach keine gesicherte Quelle, weil sie zu jederzeit zu ändern und zum anderen die Einträge nicht gegengeprüft werden.

Zum Ersten, nein, es ist nichts anderes. Ich würde einfach mal ein wenig Deine, ich nenns mal, Rhetorik überdenken. Deine Art und Weise, Diskussionen zu führen und an Menschen heranzutreten.


----------



## sonic3105 (7. August 2009)

Wissen ist das was man selber im Kopf hat nicht das was man irgendwo nachlesen kann.

Wissen anderer Nachzulesen ist schon schwer. Quellenangaben dahinter Zuhauen und dann zu meinen man hats zu was gebracht. TZTZTZTZ


----------



## eminem7905 (7. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nochmal...wikipedia ist, m.E. nach keine gesicherte Quelle, weil sie zu jederzeit zu ändern und zum anderen die Einträge nicht gegengeprüft werden.


du kannst jede seite im netz ändern, daher ist es ja wichtig das man die quellenangabe nachweisen kann, in form von einem ausdruck oder offline gespeichert. aber hier geht es ja primär um die definition heimatland, ich glaube es reicht wenn ich wiki als quelle nehmen


apoptygma schrieb:


> Zum Ersten, nein, es ist nichts anderes. Ich würde einfach mal ein wenig Deine, ich nenns mal, Rhetorik überdenken. Deine Art und Weise, Diskussionen zu führen und an Menschen heranzutreten.


 da könntest du sogar recht haben, es ist schwirig im www zu diskutieren, wenn man smilys etc. nich deuten kann oder will. oft ließt man das geschrieben ohne die gesten und mimik des anderen hierzu zu kennen. deshalb wurde das was ich dir geschrieben habe, evtl. anders von dir aufgenommen als ich es gemeint habe. muss gestehen das ich bis vor einem jahr sehr wenig im internet oder icq etc. geschrieben habe, so fällt es mir schwer, das wiederzugeben was ich vielleicht mit gesten und mimik hätte vermitteln können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (7. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wissen ist das was man selber im Kopf hat nicht das was man irgendwo nachlesen kann.


 oh sascha, ist es so schwer, bist du dann nach deiner aussage als intelligensbestie geboren worden, oder hast du dir das wissen angeeignet??? 
wofür brauche ich jede definition, jede formel im kopf zu haben, wenn ich innerhalb von min. diese aus fachbüchern oder internet heraussuchen kann???

jetzt habe wir oben ein gutes beispiel (sorry wencke) sie behauptet das man wiki nicht zitieren kann, nur weil sie es so meint heißt es ja nicht das es so ist, ich habe im frührjahr meine facharbeit abgegeben zum thema RFID-CHIP und ich habe wiki, internet und fachbücher benutzt, es war kein thema. soviel wurde ja zu diesem thema noch leider nicht aufs papier gebracht. 

ist es jetzt von mir ne unverschämtheit wenn ich behaupte das man es kann, ich kann es blegen, somit stärke ich mein argument mit der quelle, weil man es mir ja nicht glaubt. 



sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wissen anderer Nachzulesen ist schon schwer. Quellenangaben dahinter Zuhauen und dann zu meinen man hats zu was gebracht. TZTZTZTZ


 wie willst du dir denn wissen ohne zu lesen aneignen??? willst du nochmal den ersten weltkrieg nachspielen, oder die Relativitätstheorie selbst anhand von experimenten beweisen oder infragestellen???     und es ist seriöser wissen andere wiederzugeben mit quellenangaben, als etwas zu behaupten ohne das man es belegen kann, nur aus der meinung selbiger heraus das man es selbst mal erlebt hat, oder gemacht hat heißt es immernochnicht das es richtig ist.


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> du kannst jede seite im netz ändern, daher ist es ja wichtig das man die quellenangabe nachweisen kann, in form von einem ausdruck oder offline gespeichert. aber hier geht es ja primär um die definition heimatland, ich glaube es reicht wenn ich wiki als quelle nehmen
> da könntest du sogar recht haben, es ist schwirig im www zu diskutieren, wenn man smilys etc. nich deuten kann oder will. oft ließt man das geschrieben ohne die gesten und mimik des anderen hierzu zu kennen. deshalb wurde das was ich dir geschrieben habe, evtl. anders von dir aufgenommen als ich es gemeint habe. muss gestehen das ich bis vor einem jahr sehr wenig im internet oder icq etc. geschrieben habe, so fällt es mir schwer, das wiederzugeben was ich vielleicht mit gesten und mimik hätte vermitteln können.




Wo bitte ist denn dann noch der wissenschaftliche Ansatz beim Heranziehen von Infos aus wikipedia? 

Egal...ich persönlich halte es für zu wenig, zumindest stelle ichn mir so kein wissenschaftliches Arbeiten vor, wenn man sich allerdings manche Pfosten ansieht die mittlerweile mit Abi auf die Unis losgelassen werden, ist wiki wohl gerade diesem Anspruch noch gerecht.


----------



## eminem7905 (7. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist denn dann noch der wissenschaftliche Ansatz beim Heranziehen von Infos aus wikipedia?
> 
> Egal...ich persönlich halte es für zu wenig, zumindest stelle ichn mir so kein wissenschaftliches Arbeiten vor, wenn man sich allerdings manche Pfosten ansieht die mittlerweile mit Abi auf die Unis losgelassen werden, ist wiki wohl gerade diesem Anspruch noch gerecht.




willkommen im 21. jahrhundert, es ist aber nicht so, das man alles von wiki zitiert, und wenn man sich die wissenschaftlichen oder juristischen artikel von wiki anschaut, wird man feststellen das diese sich auf bücher, fachliteratur, etc. beziehen. also so ist es ja nicht, das jeder hinz und kunz wiki ohne korrektur bearbeiten kann. 

und das mit abi und unis, wem soll man da die schuld geben, den eltern die meinen das erziehung schulsache ist, oder den lehrern die erstaml die erziehungsarbeit der eltern übernehmen müssen, bevor sie den kindern wissen beibringen???  so ist eben unsere gesellschaft.


----------



## sonic3105 (7. August 2009)

naja ein Wissen bezüglich Geschichtlicher Hintergrund ist wohl besser Nachzulesen. Obwohl ich da dann ein gutes Buch vorziehen würde aber das soll ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Aber ein kleines gegen Argument bringe ich noch das das vielleicht auch ind einen Kopf rein geht. 
Es gibt bereiche da kann man einfach nicht lesen um es zu lernen, ich versuche es mal so auszudrücken damit es für dich vom Them Intressant wird meinst michael chumacher fährt so schenll weil er bei Wikipedia gelesen hat wo die ideallinie ist oder weil es gelernt hat eigene erfahrungen zumachen??

Aber das sind die üblichen studenten Schnösel die von praxis keien AHnung mehr haben hauptsache die Theorie stimmt dann wirds schon gehen....


----------



## shaun_baker (7. August 2009)

> Es gibt bereiche da kann man einfach nicht lesen um es zu lernen, ich versuche es mal so auszudrücken damit es für dich vom Them Intressant wird meinst michael chumacher fährt so schenll weil er bei Wikipedia gelesen hat wo die ideallinie ist oder weil es gelernt hat eigene erfahrungen zumachen??


 
nein der schumacher hat tipps von kai ebel bekommen und kai ebel der hat nikki lauda gefragt und der hat ne recht simple strategie:

*ist die strasse nass fuss vom gas
ist die strasse trocken hau drauf den socken*


----------



## sonic3105 (7. August 2009)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
Zu geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (7. August 2009)

@eminem: Könntest du uns allen einen riesigen Gefallen tun und uns dich ersparen? 
In anderen Worten:
Du nervst mit deinem dämlichen neunmalklugen Gefasel!


----------



## apoptygma (7. August 2009)

*bibber
*zitter
*nicht schlafen kann

Aber muss....irgendwie....wie is egal!


----------



## apoptygma (8. August 2009)

Warum is hier keiner auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuf???????



Hundemüde aber nicht pennen können.....Frühstück auf (Müsli mit Eiweispulver) Kaffee, Tortellini grad gekocht....Sachen alle gepackt....können wir bitte fahren? *ausflipp


----------



## Unrest (8. August 2009)

Tortellini??


----------



## apoptygma (8. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Tortellini??




Ja, klein, Mundgerecht, zum zwischendurch reinfuttern


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Warum is hier keiner auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuf???????








Kurz nach 5 aufstehen ist einfach zu früh! Halte ja 6Uhr schon für unmenschlich. Deswegen war ich noch nicht auf.
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja sonstwo die Gelegenheit noch ein bisschen Schlaf nachzuholen. Das frühe Aufstehen ist nicht meine Welt...

Kai


----------



## shaun_baker (8. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGw2y_EYVRE"]YouTube - bicycle (queen)[/ame]

*wünsche mal viel glück die a42 entlang in richtung duisburg zum landschaftspark nord. ihr macht dat schon.*

ach ja wenn ihr kein bock mehr habt ihr findet mich a42 abfahrt herne crange und dann ab ins bayern zelt


----------



## eminem7905 (9. August 2009)

so zurück von rose und 24h rennen, ich glaube mein neues bike wird ein rose chief, von der verarbeitung sehr durchdacht, und in meinem limit von 2000 euro. 

und in duisburg ist es staubig, ich glaube die fahrer haben nach dem rennen eine staublung. die treppe ist halb so schlimm, und auch die anderen teile sind easy zu fahren. was vielleicht negativ aufgefallen ist, das manche fahre das rennen viel zu ernst nehmen, und an stellen überholen wollen, wo es eigentlich unmöglich ist, und dann die anderen fahrer mit dummen sprüchen attakieren. aber die meisten fahrer scheinen ihren spaß zu haben, und fahren eher mit einem lächeln als mit ernster mine im gesicht. 

die singlefahrer konnte man sehr gut erkennen, es waren die verstaubten


----------



## nope 75 (9. August 2009)

Tach 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-
news.de/photos/view/433168][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/7/4/2/0/_/large/P1000722.JPG[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eminem7905 (9. August 2009)

wow, geil, strunzi der 2. 

wo ist das???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nope 75 (9. August 2009)

Im Vinschgau Südtirol


----------



## apoptygma (9. August 2009)

Ich bemühe mich, deutlich zu schreiben...

Zurück zu Hause. Ich fasse mich kurz. Super 20ster Platz für unser Team dank einer irren Aufholjagd ab 10 Uhr ca. von den Jungs. Mich hat es muskulär bereits nach der 4. Runde am Abend zerlegt, was zwar besser wurde (ich machte dann doch noch einige Nachteinsätze) der endgültige "no way gross weiter ohne grosse Einbußen bei der Zeit" kam nach der letzten Runde 11. um 9 Uhr rum. Ging nix mehr.  ******** das, aber wir wollten die Top 20.

Strecke ist schön, die Treppe war für mich kein Thema, da es mehrere ernsthafte Verletzungen dort, u.a. als erstes gleich nen Beckenbruch gab.  Ein Teilstück wurde später aufgrund zu vieler Stürze gesperrt. Ich für meinen Teil bin heile durchgekommen, Kai und Steffen haute es kurz weg.

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle absolut (und ich denke, das kam vorghin viel zu kurz) bei allen meinen Jungs bedanken, besodners auch bei Sascha und Freddy, Jenz natürlich auch klar, die uns super unterstützt haben, für uns aufgeblieben sind, uns geweckt haben und und und. Die Nerven lagen natürlich hier und da ein klein wenig blank ma, aber das bleibt nicht aus wenn wenig bis gar kein Schlaf es einem die Birne und die Beine wegbläst.

Ich hätte ger mehr für Euch geben wollen, es ging nicht, damit hab ich wohl am meisten ein Problem, na ja. Zufrieden bin ich mit den Zeiten (außer den Zeiten in der Nacht und der ersten 3 Runden vor dem Vollpfosten in der Kehre in Runde 4 nicht wirklich) 

Glückwunsch auch an Micha für seinen Soloauftritt und an die Magura-Aylienz-Jungs für das gute Abschneiden im 4er männlich.

HIer heisst es getz nur noch duschen und schlafen und Ende. Mehr ist nicht mehr drin.

Gute nacht erstmal.


----------



## sonic3105 (9. August 2009)

So ich für meinen teil habe gerade freddy zuhause abgeliefert und bin nun auch angekommen.

Erstmal von mir ein dickes Lob und ein riesen Respekt an die Fahrer aus unserem Team. 
Die Leistung die ihr gebracht habt kann sich sehen lassen, es hat jeder das gegeben was er konnte und gekämpft und das war es was ich als Betreuer von euch sehen wollte . 
Das jeder bis an seine Grenzen geht und am ende so eine Aufholjagd startet.
Ein riesesn Respekt von mir an euch. Hut ab ... weiter so und nächstes Jahr fahren wir zusammen.

@Micha
Sauber gebissen und Super gekämpft. Hoffe meine Unterstützumg in deine Richtung kam nicht zu kurz.


----------



## mistermoo (9. August 2009)

auch von meiner seite als hauptbetreuer, vielen dank noch an freddy und sascha die den mechaniker und info betreuer so perfekt gemacht haben und mir auch doch mal 1-2 std schlaf in den 2 schlaflosen nächten ermöglicht haben, irgendwann ist man da doch mit den kurzen wechselzeiten/reparaturen/wartung/essen etc. überfordert


tolle leistung vom ganzen team für nen erstes auflaufen in duisburg

nächstes jahr sind wir wieder dabei und mittendrin mit mehr raum für titel 

alles gute für micha, der sich allein durchgebissen hat wie ein zäher hund, hoffe unsere anfeuerungsschreie haben etwas dazu beigetragen, gelächelt hat er dann doch aus seinem mmmm, sagen wir etwas leicht gepulverten gesicht


----------



## apoptygma (9. August 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich kann nur nochmal sagen 



an alle drei von Euch! Drücke Euch super lieb!!!!!!

Man schaltet irgendwann sein Hirn einfach auf Sparflamme, ich meine auch, das während meiner 1 stündigen Schlafphase im Auto morgens früh hinterher jemand sagt......"freddy hat dem Stumpy die Kette fein gemacht" und ich noch nicht mal reagier habe, weil ich einfach nur dachte...ich wlll heim...sofort.....ich will nimmer fahren. Aber mein Flehen wurde ignoriert und ich wieder rauf auf meinen Liebling, auf den ich auch sehr stolz bin, auch wenn alles arg gelitten hat ob des Staubes da 

So, heia.....


----------



## Mareskan (9. August 2009)

Sodele, ich melde mich dann auch mal (ich habe bis vor 30 Minuten geschlafen  ). 

Fazit: Megegeiles Wochenende!!! Es hat mir sowas von gefallen, euch zu unterstützen und zum Start begleiten, Flaschen auffüllen usw. Ihr seit ne echt tolle Truppe gewesen und am Sonntag habt ihr bewiesen was Kampfgeist heißt. Meinen allergrößten Respekt. Auch wenn ich nur 1 Stunde geschlafen habe stand ich ständig unter Strom!

Ich habe bei den Trailjunkz einen Bericht mit Fotos reingesetzt. Ich hoffe er gefällt euch!

Guggst du:
http://www.trailjunkz.de/distribution/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=173

Auf 2010 freue ich mich jetzt schon da ich mit Steffen ein 2er Team bilden werde und ein 8er Team an den Start geht.

So nun ab ins Bett, Schlaf nachholen...
Freddy


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

Grad aus einem echt komatösem Schlaf erwacht.....das dürfte aber auch gleich nahtlos in die nächste Komaphase übergehen.....mur mal kurz was essen, trinken, Aspiorin....


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Sodele, ich melde mich dann auch mal (ich habe bis vor 30 Minuten geschlafen  ).
> 
> Fazit: Megegeiles Wochenende!!! Es hat mir sowas von gefallen, euch zu unterstützen und zum Start begleiten, Flaschen auffüllen usw. Ihr seit ne echt tolle Truppe gewesen und am Sonntag habt ihr bewiesen was Kampfgeist heißt. Meinen allergrößten Respekt. Auch wenn ich nur 1 Stunde geschlafen habe stand ich ständig unter Strom!
> 
> ...




Wir hätten die Bilder echt vorher machen sollen  Toller Bericht  Man merkt, Du warst echt mit Spass dabei. Und ich freue mich schon (wenn ich jemals wieder auf mein Rad steigen sollte vesteht sich) auf ne schöne Bergziegen Tour in Menden. Ich denk mal, in eni paar Tagen bin ich auch "drüber hinweg" das.....egal  Ich habe zumindest 11 Runden beigesteuert, davon 4 in der Nacht, also 4 vorher ansich schon gar nicht angedachte, aber ich hab gemerkt, außer des extrem hohen Konzentrationsfaktors macht nachts fahren echt Spass  Un die Aufholjagd, vor allem die Schmerzfreiheit von Thomas (also echt getz...) und Kai´s "Blutrausch" am Ende haben für diesen tollen 20. Platz den Ausschlag gegeben. Ich bin sehr stolz auf Euch.

Meine Zusagen haste, das ich mich schonmal um die Anmeldung kümmer. Vilelleicht, denk einfach drüber nach, sollten wir doch nen 8er-Firmenteam ins Rennen werfen. Es müssen ja nicht zwingend Firmenteilnemer sein (wäre es bei meinem Ratio-Team ja auch nich gewesen), nur is es da wie gesagt egal, ob und wieviele Frauen im Team sind. Und außerdem ist es da ob der geringeren Teilnehmerzahl noch einfach, das Podium zu knacken 

Aber so oder so bin ich im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei 

Boah ich bin grad so froh das ich noch frei habe den Tag.....


----------



## mistermoo (10. August 2009)

gähn guten morgen, boah lange gepennt aber jetzt wird sich frisch gemacht..... schön kalt duschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

*grml

Man sollte Aspirin auch nehmen, wenn man sich die um 1:00 neben sich hinlegt .

Morgähn....so nach fast 14 Std. Koma mal wieder wach....


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

Ich glaube Sascha fragte das gestern mal.....max. Prozent Aufstieg, das waren 15% und am Monte am Schluss. Das Höhenprofil schaut lustig aus von der Strecke


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

So, die Inventur sagt....ich hab ne Dämpferpumpe zuviel  Wer vermisst eine?


----------



## mistermoo (10. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, die Inventur sagt....ich hab ne Dämpferpumpe zuviel  Wer vermisst eine?



thomas oder steffen würde ich sagen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. August 2009)

Guten Morgen!
Ich bin heute richtig im Sack!
Muskelkater überall!!!Oberschenkel, Oberkörper, Bauch,...
Wie konnte ich gestern Mittag noch diese Rundenzeiten fahren? 
Ein riesen Dank geht an alle Betreuer, Teamfahrer, Zuschauer, ohne die dieses Rennen nicht so geworden wäre, wie es war -> supergeil!
Bei Thomas kann ich wirklich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, unfassbar, unfassbar! Steffen hat auch einen riesen Job gemacht!
Und wenn mein Kindermädchen dabei gewesen wäre, hätte ich es vielleicht auch alles hingekriegt  Und Wencke hatte an diesem Tag einfach die Seuche in den Beinen 
Aber sie hatte ja in Thomas und Stefen 2 starke Mitfahrer, die die Sache dann auf der Strecke ausgebügelt haben.

Ich habe gestern in den Untiefen dieser Kiste hier noch die Zeiten aus 2007 gefunden:
Laut Tacho 5:34:30 und 111,12km
Dieses Jahr laut Tacho: 124,43km in 5:34:45
Ob ich damit zufrieden sein kann, weiß ich nicht...

Kai
P.S.: Bin gestern eingeschlafen, WÄHREND ich eine SMS geschrieben habe!


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Ich bin heute richtig im Sack!
> Muskelkater überall!!!Oberschenkel, Oberkörper, Bauch,...
> Wie konnte ich gestern Mittag noch diese Rundenzeiten fahren?
> ...




Moin Du 

Ach ich denk, das waren 2-3 Faktoren bei mir. Zum einen ist mir im Nachblick aufgefallen, das ich ansich zwischen erster Nachtfahrt und erster Frühfahrt 2 Würstchen gegessen habe das wars, kaum Zeit zwischen Aufstehen und losfahren um kurz vor 8 hatte. Zum anderen denk ich, wie Sascha und Freddy sagten, das mir eben die Kraftausdauer noch fehlt, anders is es kaum zu erklären, das ich eben auf den letzten beiden Runden lediglich nen D-Puls von 158 hatte bei nem Max Puls von 169  So frei nach dem Motto....wenn die Beine nicht gewesen wären, wäre ich damit noch lustig pfeifend ins Ziel gerollt 

Wat solls, ich werd nachher ne lockere Runde drehen wenn ich hier durch bin.

Wie gesagt, nochmal ein  an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (10. August 2009)

morgen, 
auch glückwunsch von mir tolle zeit, hattet eine wirklich super strecke, und glück mit dem wetter.  jetzt warte ich nur auf den bericht von kai, denn diese lesen sich so schön.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> 2 Würstchen


Hauptsache bei meiner Ernährung erstmal auf mich einprügeln, ne? 
@ Martin
Ja, der Geist ist willig, doch das Fleisch ist schwach. Das, was ich in meinem Kopf so zusammengebrutzelt habe, liest sich super, aber ich kriege es derzeit noch nicht aufs Papier! Wollte eigentlich gestern noch dran, damit noch so ein bisschen Rennemotion drin ist, aber es ging nicht mehr. Anfang bis Mitte der Woche solte es soweit sein, denke ich.

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. August 2009)

Wencke, wie war das? Pro sub20-Runde ein Stück Kuchen? Ich komme auf 12! Ein Stück hatte ich schon 
Danke 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hauptsache bei meiner Ernährung erstmal auf mich einprügeln, ne?
> @




Du hast Recht, wird mir auch nicht mehr passieren getz .

Das schlimme war, ich hatte eben auch keine Lust zu essen um die Zeit, wer isst denn  normal nachts....lediglich viel getrunken habe ich, darauf habe ich nach den Wadenkrämpfen Sundern geachtet  

Gutes Zeichen ja auch, ich hatte keine Wadenkrämpfe 

Also Fazit...man lernt nach jedem Event dazu.


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wencke, wie war das? Pro sub20-Runde ein Stück Kuchen? Ich komme auf 12! Ein Stück hatte ich schon
> Danke
> 
> Gruß Kai



Wirst Du bekommen!!!!!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, wird mir auch nicht mehr passieren getz .


Ein Fehler ist erst dann schlimm, wenn man ihn wiederholt 


apoptygma schrieb:


> wer isst denn  normal nachts


Ich mache soetwas nicht von der Uhrzeit abhängig. Wenn es dazu noch lecker Käsetorte gibt, fällt es nir auch nicht schwer nachts etwas zu essen. Wäre mein Messer nicht auf einmal spurlos verschwunden, hätte ich vielleicht auch noch mehr gegessen 
In der Tortenverpackung war nix drin! Da hätte ich mir mal besser 2,3 von mitgenommen 
Als ich das letzte Stück deiner Torte gegessen habe, habe ich mich gefragt, warum ich da nicht vorher schon mal zugeschlagen habe... Aber egal, war mir teils wirklich nicht der Sinn nach.

Gruß Kai


----------



## mistermoo (10. August 2009)

es gab torte
mist der kelch ist an mir vorbeigegangen... grml

na dafür würstchen genug und das frühstück am samstag und sonntag war super


----------



## Mareskan (10. August 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> es gab torte
> mist der kelch ist an mir vorbeigegangen... grml



Nunja, warum ist wohl der Kelch an dir vorbei gegangen? Ich weiß es!!

Beweisfoto?


----------



## mistermoo (10. August 2009)

so we are on the way to garmisch/mittenwald cya.....


----------



## eminem7905 (10. August 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> so we are on the way to garmisch/mittenwald cya.....



 

mach mal den strunzi und berichte jeden abend!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

Ich darf wohl auch nochmal von Steffens Seite aus, den ich vorhin bei meiner Regenerations-Schleichrunde getroffen habe sagen, das wir ohne die hervorragende Betreuung niemals so gut gewesen wären, und wir werden uns auch, und ich denke, ich spreche da auch für Thomas und kai, uns alle nochmal dafür erkenntlich zeigen, das ihr uns zu jeder Sekunde den A.rsch nachgetragen habt.

Also Jenz, Sascha und Freddy.....wir überlegen uns da was, Essen gehen oder so.

Ich glaube, Steffen war anfangs etwas skeptisch ob der 24-Std-Sache. Aber das erste was er wohl heute früh dachte als er dann auch nach 10 Std. wach wurde war "War einfach nur geil" und er freut sich jetzt schon auf seinen Einsatz mit Freddy im 2er im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. August 2009)

Rennbericht Duisburg schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist mal wieder an der Zeit. Nicht nur fÃ¼r einen kleinen Rennbericht, sondern auch, um mal ein groÃes DANKE SCHÃN loszuwerden. Als allererstes mal an unsere Betreuer. Den Jenz, der sich schon am Tag vorher um den Aufbau und im Rennen selbst bis in die Nacht hinein um die Wechsel, die Fahrerversorgung,â¦ gekÃ¼mmert hat und nach einer kurzen Pause auch am Sonntag dann noch mal mit eingestiegen ist. Dann an Sascha, der auch immer prÃ¤sent, zum Teil an der Strecke zum Anfeuern war und stets ein Auge auf die Ergebnisliste hatte. Dann an Freddy, der den Jenz in der Nacht super abgelÃ¶st hat und mit SprÃ¼chen der allergeilsten Sorte mir und auch einigen anderen immer wieder ein Lachen abverlangt hat. Dazu immer wieder die RÃ¤der fertig gemacht und es uns Fahrern ermÃ¶glicht hat, immer mit funktionierendem Material unterwegs zu sein.
> Dazu geht mein Dank an die Zuschauer, die uns besuchten! Auch das hat mich sehr gefreut. Uwe, Fabian,â¦ Vielen Dank fÃ¼r das Vorbeischauen!
> Der Tag begann schrecklich. Etwas zu spÃ¤t ins Bett, ging es gnadenlos frÃ¼h los. Dazu immer dieser Stress. Habe ich alles? Habe ich vielleicht etwas Ã¼bersehen? Gerade in Sachen Duisburg habe ich da schlechte Erinnerungen, stand ich 2007 am Renntag doch ohne Tacho da. Die Fahrt zu unserem Fahrerlager war schon der Hammer. Man sah schon dem Ordner an, dass er SpaÃ hatte, uns bei unserem Teamnamen einzuweisen und uns den Weg zum Fahrerlager  zu erklÃ¤ren. Man kÃ¶nnte auch sagen, wir wurden schon erwartet. Dies wurde spÃ¤testens in dem Moment klar, als wir am Fahrerlager ankamen. Alles schon vorbereitet, ging es eigentlich nur noch darum, die Strecke zu besichtigen, sich zu verpflegen und dann auf das Rennen zu warten. Von Rennstimmung war bei mir noch nix zu spÃ¼ren. Mir ging es einfach nur mies. Hungrig, mÃ¼de, irgendwie unfit, doof, nur noch nach Hause! Aber hilft ja alles nix, ab auf die Strecke! Die Tage vorher habe ich mit Wencke noch drÃ¼ber gesprochen Klar war, wir wÃ¼rden die Strecke vorher gemÃ¼tlich abfahren. GemÃ¼tlich war fÃ¼r mich zu dem Zeitpunkt gar nichts. Meine Beine waren schwer, ich war mÃ¼de, hatte Hunger und wollte eigentlich einfach nur schlafen und vorher noch etwas gegessen haben. Aber ging nicht mehr, da musste ich jetzt durch. Ich war mir die Tage vorher noch nicht sicher, ob ich mir die Strecke ein- oder zweimal vorher ansehe. Nach der einen Runde war mir klar: Ich habe genug gesehen! Also ab ins Fahrerlager, noch mal etwas Essen, erholen und dann irgendwie dieses Rennen fahren. Steffen war als Startfahrer angedacht und fuhr 3Runden. Er kam gut gelaunt wieder und hatte die erste Duftmarke gesetzt. Dann ging Thomas auf die Strecke. ErwartungsgemÃ¤Ã etwas langsamer als Steffen. Alles andere wÃ¤re aber auch ein Wunder gewesen. Er kam wieder und meinte, dass er diese Rundenzeiten nicht in Serie hinbekommt. Seine groÃe Stunde schlug, zumindest laut Plan, ja auch erst in der Nacht. Noch war es hell, auch wenn sich die Sonne schwer tat. Aber das Wetter war zum Fahren sehr gut, wie ich am Tag nach dem Rennen doch einsehen muss. Viel besser hÃ¤tte es eigentlich nicht kommen kÃ¶nnen. Dann kam Wencke, die zwar die Rundenzeiten der beiden Kerle vor ihr nicht halten konnte, aber das wÃ¤re ja auch eine Frechheit gewesen. Sie fuhr aber Zeiten, die ich so auch nicht fÃ¼r mÃ¶glich gehalten habe. FÃ¼r mich ging es zu dieser Zeit darum, mich auf meine 3Runden vorzubereiten. Umziehen, verpflegen, fertig anziehen und los. Dann war es soweit. Ich befÃ¼rchtete das Schlimmste, war mein Eindruck von der Strecke doch nicht gerade der beste. Aber es half ja alles nix. Von der Vorbereitung her hatte ich mir wenig vorzuwerfen. Genug Kilometer drin, habe ich in der Woche vorher nicht mehr allzu viel gemacht, ohne dem KÃ¶rper zu viel Ruhe zu gÃ¶nnen. Ist ja auch nicht gut, in der Woche vor dem Rennen so ganz âraus zu nehmenâ und gar nichts mehr zu machen. Wencke kam in die Wechselzone, Ã¼bergab den Staffelstab und ich zog los. Jenz meinte noch, ich sollte es  nicht Ã¼bertreiben in der ersten Runde. Ich fuhr das, was in diesem Moment sinnvoll war und positionierte mich in der ersten Runde von den Zeiten her hinter den anderen beiden Jungs ein. Nun warm gefahren war ich in Runde 2 1:20min schneller und konnte die Rundenzeit auch in Runde 3 in etwa halten. Ich merkte, dass die Beine doch nicht so schlecht waren und mit ein bisschen Essen im Magen fÃ¤hrt es sich doch gleich besser als auf nÃ¼chternem Magen. Die Strecke empfand ich auch als gar nicht mehr so schlimm. Alles halb so wild also. Wir waren gut unterwegs, lagen schon nach kurzer Zeit weit Ã¼ber dem Plan und mussten diesen Ã¼ber den Haufen werfen. Mir wurde im Rennverlauf klar, dass ich meine komplette zweite Einheit noch ohne Licht wÃ¼rde fahren kÃ¶nnen. Es kam auch so. Allerdings wurde der Plan erneut durcheinander geschmissen, weil Wencke ihre Einheit mit KrÃ¤mpfen vorzeitig beenden musste. Ich war also etwas frÃ¼her als geplant in der Pflicht. Von den Rundenzeiten fuhr ich nun etwa auf dem Niveau von Steffen herum. War aber auch innerlich gepusht und hatte das GefÃ¼hl, dass wir etwas Zeit gut zu machen hatten. AuÃerdem war ich Ã¼ber die LichtverhÃ¤ltnisse sehr erfreut und dachte mir, dass ich in der Nacht nicht viel fahren mÃ¼sste und so lange Zeit hatte, mich zu erholen, bevor ich dann Sonntagmorgen wieder ins aktive Renngeschehen wÃ¼rde eingreifen kÃ¶nnen. Allerdings kam es anders. Steffen fragte mich, ob und wie viel ich in der Nacht rein zeitlich etwa fahren kÃ¶nnte. Mir ging es gut, ich war im Rennen angekommen und sagte, dass ich fahren kÃ¶nnte, aber rundenzeitentechnisch wohl jenseits von Gut und BÃ¶se unterwegs bin. Auch dies bewahrheitete sich nicht. Ich fuhr 20er Rundenzeiten, was mehr als ordentlich ist, wie ich finde. SpÃ¤testens jetzt war ich âon fireâ. Ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass das Rennen kurze Zeit spÃ¤ter eine Wendung nahm. Ich schreckte nun vor NachteinsÃ¤tzen nicht mehr zurÃ¼ck und fuhr im Feld, das in der Nacht zum grÃ¶Ãten Teil auch langsamer fuhr, gut mit. Es kam zu einem erneuten Nachteinsatz. Ein Einsatz, den ich noch lange Zeit bereuen wÃ¼rde. Ich stÃ¼rzte. Mein Licht, was im ersten Einsatz nahezu voll brannte, wurde schwÃ¤cher, die Konzentration wohl auch etwas. Ich merkte es in der Zufahrt auf eine S-Kurve, dass meine Linienwahl nicht optimal war. Also links rein in die Kurve, umlegen fÃ¼r die Rechtskurve. Hierbei habe ich am Vorderrad Traktion verloren und bin weggerutscht. Ich lag da, stand auf, und ging zur Seite. Kurz gucken, ob noch alles dran ist und weiter. Alles soweit okay, wieder rauf aufs Rad und siehe da, es ging nicht. Die Kurbel lieÃ sich nicht mehr drehen. Schlecht, wenn man doch weiterfahren will. Kettenklemmer! Alles versucht, nix ging. Also bin ich, aus purer Verzweifelung, erstmal losgelaufen. Stellte aber schnell fest, dass es keinen Sinn macht. An der nÃ¤chsten beleuchteten Stelle habe ich mir das Problem dann mal nÃ¤her angeschaut und wollte mir am Streckenrand Hilfe holen. Also einfach erstmal auf gut doof an einer gefÃ¤hrlichen Stelle anhalten, versuchen das Problem zu beheben, von einem Streckenposten von der Strecke nehmen lassen und einen Zuschauer um Hilfe bitten. Antwort: âIch habe keine Ahnung von sowasâ. Den Streckenposten hat mein Problem auch maximal bedingt interessiert. Irgendwann ging es wieder. Ich griff zum Handy, rief nach einem Wechsel und lieÃ mich dann auswechseln. Die Nacht war fÃ¼r mich gelaufen. Da war wieder diese Verunsicherung! Ich wurde langsam, mein Rad fuhr sich unruhig, ich hatte die Sicherheit komplett verloren. In dieser Runde brachte ich es fertig, die langsamste Runde unseres Teams im gesamten Rennen zu fahren. Es war eine 26:24min. Dies lag aber vor allem an dem Kettenklemmer, aber auch an der Verunsicherung. Ich war enttÃ¤uscht von mir selbst, niedergeschlagen. Wir hatten etwa 6min verloren und ich war Schuld. Am Tag noch so schÃ¶n gekÃ¤mpft, tolle Rundenzeiten gefahren und jetzt scheinbar wieder alles verloren! Aber es war nicht mehr zu Ã¤ndern und ich versuchte, etwas zur Ruhe zu kommen. In der Zwischenzeit wechselten sich Steffen und Thomas munter ab und fuhren, was zu diesem Zeitpunkt so an Rundenzeiten zu fahren war. Nicht mehr ganz so schnell wie am Tag, aber das waren auch, wenn Ã¼berhaupt, nur die Allerwenigsten. Wencke fuhr in der Nacht auch ein paar Runden auf gutem Niveau und so hatten unsere beiden Nachteulen auch immer mal wieder etwas lÃ¤nger Pause als nur die Fahrzeit des jeweils anderen. Die Optimisten sahen schon gegen halb vier die Sonne am Horizont, in der Tat war es aber auch zu meiner nÃ¤chsten Einheit noch so, dass man Licht brauchte. Nicht nur laut Reglement, sondern auch wirklich auf der Strecke. Die Waldpassage war noch ganz schÃ¶n dunkel und ohne Licht ziemlich gefÃ¤hrlich. Ich stieg in der DÃ¤mmerung wieder aufs Rad. Ich stand in der Wechselzone, wartete auf den Teamkollegen, lief los, hinter den BaumstÃ¤mmen am Ende der Wechselzone wieder rauf aufs Rad und stellte fest, dass irgendetwas nicht ganz stimmte. Mein rechtes Pedal, es machte schon vorher leichte Probleme, klickte irgendwie nicht ein. Auch links ging es nicht. Ein Blick nach unten verriet warum. Mit StraÃenschuhen ist nix mit einklicken! Wie kann das nur wieder passieren und warum eigentlich immer nur mir? Kurz Ã¼berlegt, was ich machen sollte und mich dann an die Absprache mit Jenz erinnert. Er meinte vorher, ich sollte mal schauen, wie aufgeladen der neue Akku ist und nach einer Runde wÃ¼rde, mal davon ausgehend, dass er es nicht genug ist, die AblÃ¶sung bereit stehen. Also wollte ich in dieser Runde das Beste daraus machen und fuhr sie mit StraÃenschuhen. Die Bremswellen waren so eine noch grÃ¶Ãere Herausforderung, war ich doch erst auf meiner ersten Runde nach der 26er-Sturzrunde und eh immer noch leicht verunsichert. Ich verlor auch einmal beidseitig den Kontakt zum Pedal und knallte auf meinen Sattel- autsch! Endlich kam es zum letzten Anstieg, noch einmal Ã¼ber Bremswellen, eine Kurve und unten an der Abfahrt noch einmal Bremswellen Ã¼berstehen und sich dann, zumindest fÃ¼r einen Schuhwechsel, ablÃ¶sen lassen. Voller Vorfreude rein in die Wechselzone. Umgeschaut, einmal im Kreis gedreht, niemand da! Den TrÃ¤nen nah dann eine weitere Runde mit StraÃenschuhen gedreht. Mit StraÃenschuhen fuhr ich 21er-Rundenzeiten. In der zweiten Runde lief aber alles glatt und ich rutschte nicht mehr vom Pedal. Es kam auch endlich zur AblÃ¶sung, wo mir der Spott meines Teams natÃ¼rlich sicher war. Mich kotzte meine eigene BlÃ¶dheit nur noch an. Auch regte es mich extrem auf, dass nach der einen Runde dort niemand stand. Aber egal, es war nicht mehr zu Ã¤ndern. Nach dem Sturz und dieser Aktion mit dem Schuhwerk schwor ich mir natÃ¼rlich Rache an mir selbst. Es brauchte nun sehr gute Rundenzeiten. Am besten viele hintereinander, immer und immer wieder. In jeder weiteren Runde kontrollierte ich das vorhandene Material immer sehr genau. Zu meiner nÃ¤chsten Einheit war die Lichtpflicht aufgehoben, es konnte also losgehen. Wieder mit meinen Radschuhen unterwegs, fuhr ich eine 18:34min in meiner ersten Runde dieser Einheit. In den folgenden 2Runden baute ich deutlich ab und fuhr nur noch Rundenzeiten von etwas Ã¼ber 20min.
> Nun kam unser Datenexperte Sascha ins Spiel. Das Rennen ging nur noch wenige Stunden und es galt, nochmals alle KrÃ¤fte zu mobilisieren. Er sagte uns, wie viel Vorsprung/RÃ¼ckstand wir auf die Leute um uns herum haben. Wir waren uns im Team sicher, da geht noch etwas! Wencke fiel leider aus, Steffen fuhr aber weiterhin gute Rundenzeiten. Nach kurzer Absprache mit dem Team wurde das Rennen zu Ende besprochen. Ich sollte noch zwei Runden fahren und erhielt vor meiner Einheit die Information, dass ein Anstieg und die dazugehÃ¶rige Abfahrt aus dem Rennen genommen wurde. Daraus hatte man eine lange Gerade gemacht, in der es galt, geeigneten Windschatten zu finden und so Kraft zu sparen. Ich bin von solchen Spielchen allerdings kein Freund, fuhr alleine auf der linken Spur und war von den Fahrern um mich herum der Schnellste auf dieser Geraden. Es waren ja laut Plan meine letzten beiden Runden. Ich gab noch mal alles. Wir hatten eine wunderbare Aufholjagd gestartet und fuhren uns am Sonntagmorgen in den Bereich der Top20 im 4er Mixed und schielten noch in Richtung Platz 19. Ich fuhr eine mittlere 16er Runde und wurde in der zweiten Runde dieser Einheit eine knappe Minute langsamer. In dieser Phase war das Rennen sehr hektisch und das Feld in zwei Lager aufgeteilt. Die einen, die nur noch ankommen wollten und die anderen, die noch mal nach vorne fahren wollten. Ich zÃ¤hlte mich mehr zur zweiten Gruppe. An der Treppe im Landschaftspark gab es nun oben einen Stau und die Treppe wurde gesperrt und musste hinunter getragen werden. Wieder im Fahrerlager angekommen, erfuhr ich dann, dass ich noch mal auf die Strecke sollte. Ãbergeben hatte ich an Thomas, der noch einmal drei sehr beachtliche Rundenzeiten im Bereich von mittleren 17-17:30Minuten fuhr und alles gab, um mitzuhelfen, dass wir noch auf Platz 19 fahren. Er fuhr auch in seiner letzten Runde noch einmal unter 17:30min. Was sensationell ist, bedenkt man seine Vorbereitung, die wohl nicht ganz so optimal war. FÃ¼r mich, der in der Wechselzone auf ihn wartete, ging es nun auch darum, unser Team vielleicht doch noch auf Platz19 zu fahren. Als Thomas in die Wechselzone fuhr, war klar, wie das Rennen Ende wÃ¼rde. Ich fahre 2 Runden, Ã¼bergebe an Steffen und er fÃ¤hrt das Rennen zu Ende und gibt noch mal alles. Ich selbst gab in meinen letzten beiden Runden noch einmal alles, mobilisierte die letzten Kraftreserven und fuhr Rundenzeiten von 16:32min und 16:06min. Diese Runden sind allerdings mit denen vom Samstag nicht zu vergleichen, weil die Strecke ja geÃ¤ndert wurde und ein paar HÃ¶henmeter fehlten. Steffen beendete das Rennen mit einer nicht minder beachtlichen Zeit von 16:13min. Es war schon wÃ¤hrend Steffens Runde klar, dass wir den erhofften Platz 19 verpassen wÃ¼rden. Wir haben allerdings dennoch eine gute Aufholjagd hingelegt, SpaÃ dabei gehabt und ein schÃ¶nes Wochenende erlebt, viele EindrÃ¼cke gesammelt und eine Stimmung seitens der Zuschauer erlebt, die das Rennen in Wetter noch mal in den Schatten stellt. Es war einfach phÃ¤nomenal, was in den letzten Rennstunden am gefÃ¼rchteten Schlussanstieg und in der letzten Stunde im Zielbereich los war. Schon alleine dafÃ¼r hat es sich gelohnt, herzukommen, wie ich finde. Das sind so Momente, an die man sich gerne zurÃ¼ckerinnert, wenn es im Training mal nicht so lÃ¤uft. Diese Momente sind es, die dieses Rennen zu etwas Besonderem machen. Eine sehr gelungene Organisation rundet diese Veranstaltung ab und ist eine ErklÃ¤rung dafÃ¼r, warum man sich mit der Anmeldung beeilen sollte, wenn man sich dazu entschlieÃt, sich diese Qualen anzutun. Es lohnt sich, kann ich nur sagen, auch wenn es am Tag darauf weh tut, sehr weh tutâ¦
> In Anbetracht der zum Schluss fehlenden 3Minuten kommen mir natÃ¼rlich wieder die Gedanken hoch. WÃ¤re ich jederzeit auf dem Rad sitzen geblieben,â¦ HÃ¤tte ich immer die richtigen Schuhe angehabt,â¦ Dazu kann ich allerdings nur eins sagen: HÃ¤tte hÃ¤tte Fahrradkette! Wir sind alle an unsere kÃ¶rperlichen Grenzen gegangen, haben alles gegeben und das letzte Ziel, Platz19 im 4er mixed haben wir leider verpasst. Wir wissen jetzt, wie sich die Jungs von Bayer Leverkusen am Ende der Saison gefÃ¼hlt haben mÃ¼ssen, aber ein GroÃteil der Fahrer wird wohl auch im nÃ¤chsten Jahr wieder am Start stehenâ¦


Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich darf wohl auch nochmal von Steffens Seite aus, den ich vorhin bei meiner Regenerations-Schleichrunde getroffen habe sagen, das wir ohne die hervorragende Betreuung niemals so gut gewesen wären, und wir werden uns auch, und ich denke, ich spreche da auch für Thomas und kai, uns alle nochmal dafür erkenntlich zeigen, das ihr uns zu jeder Sekunde den A.rsch nachgetragen habt.
> 
> Also Jenz, Sascha und Freddy.....wir überlegen uns da was, Essen gehen oder so.


Selbstverständlich!

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

Der rennbericht war wieder ein Traum 

Ja, hätte hätte Fahrradkette.

Steffen meinte vorhin auch zu mir, das nächste mal werde ich gezwungen zu Essen 

Die 3 Minuten, oder von mir aus auch eine Runde...auch Steffen meint, hätte er vorher gewusst, wie er sich das alles optimal einteilen muss, hätte er auch anders Vollgas geben können und dabei wären dann vieleicht auch 3 Minuten und im Ganzen ne Runde bei rumgekommen. 

Du sagst... Dein Sturz und die Schuhe...ich sage, hätte ich aufs Essen geachtet oder hätte nicht übermotiviert an dem Schlumpf in der Spitzkehre vorbei gewollt...., also mit mehr Obacht von mir wäre wir nen paar Plätze weiter vorn gewesen...


----------



## Mareskan (10. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich darf wohl auch nochmal von Steffens Seite aus, den ich vorhin bei meiner Regenerations-Schleichrunde getroffen habe sagen, das wir ohne die hervorragende Betreuung niemals so gut gewesen wären, und wir werden uns auch, und ich denke, ich spreche da auch für Thomas und kai, uns alle nochmal dafür erkenntlich zeigen, das ihr uns zu jeder Sekunde den A.rsch nachgetragen habt.
> 
> Also Jenz, Sascha und Freddy.....wir überlegen uns da was, Essen gehen oder so.



Mir hat es sehr viel Spaß bereitet euch zu helfen und der Erfolg spricht am Ende für uns. Jederzeit gerne wieder!!

Liebe Grüße
Freddy

@Wencke Wenn du mal Fragen betr. Training usw. hast ... wir reden mal in Ruhe drüber!


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> @Wencke Wenn du mal Fragen betr. Training usw. hast ... wir reden mal in Ruhe drüber!





Ich hatte ansich kaum nen Schimmer davon, wie die Belastung Duisburg wird. Wieviel Regenerationskräfte man überhaupt hat, ob die dafür reichen....es ist, so denke ich, mit nem Kurzdistanzmarathon wie in Sundern nicht vergleichbar. Die Fehler, die ich in Sundern gemacht habe (zu wenig die Woche davor getrunken, dafür dann nach 14 km schon beiseitig Wadenkrämpfe), hab ich jetzt nicht mehr gemacht, dafür andere und auch die Vorbereitung denk ich einfach, war, rückblickend betrachtet zu GA-Lastig und zu wenig auf Kraft ausgelegt. Vor Sundern habe ich weitaus mehr an Kraftausdauer vorher gemacht, für Duisburg, so dachte ich, brauchts nicht so viel davon . Nu bin ich schlauer 

Denn so gehts mir heute, muskelkatertechnisch gut, gefühlsmässig sogar viel zu gut irgendwie, da gings mir nach Sundern weitaus übler den Tag danach. Echt komisch alles


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

Also....für ein 8er im Firmenteam-Modus hätte ich bereits Zusagen von: Sascha, Jenz, Thomas und auch Kai  Damit wären wir schon 5.

So als Racingsteam Dünnebacke oder so  als 2er und 8er?


----------



## sonic3105 (10. August 2009)

Ich bin dabei und beweg mich nun zur vorbereitung aufs Rad


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (10. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also....für ein 8er im Firmenteam-Modus hätte ich bereits Zusagen von: Sascha, Jenz, Thomas und auch Kai  Damit wären wir schon 5.
> So als Racingsteam Dünnebacke oder so  als 2er und 8er?


Welcher Kai?
Ich überleg mal noch! Vielleicht sind wir dann schon 6  also 12 
Dann fahre ich aber nächstes Jahr noch nicht Langstrecke, muss ja nur 3h fahren, also Druck bis ich brechen muss 
Aber bislang ist vieles möglich! Lasst doch erstmal die Wunden heilen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mareskan (10. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also....für ein 8er im Firmenteam-Modus hätte ich bereits Zusagen von: Sascha, Jenz, Thomas und auch Kai  Damit wären wir schon 5.
> 
> So als Racingsteam Dünnebacke oder so  als 2er und 8er?



Ich frage am Wochenende mal 2 Kollegen, da sie auch Interesse haben an Duisburg und ihnen die 8er Regelung sehr entgegen kömmen würde. Ich für meinen Teil bin ja mit Steffen unterwegs.

Ich werde nach dem Urlaub mit Cheffe reden was den Bulli, das Zelt, das Equipment und Sponsoring angeht.

Nähere Infos in Kürze

Freddy


----------



## eminem7905 (10. August 2009)

so es ist vollbracht, nach langem hin und her, nach diversen modellen, nach diversen marken, angefangen bei spezi pitch über canyon zu votec, und diversen anderen all mountains in der 2k klasse, ist heute die bestellung rausgegangen, und the winner is:







Rahmen	Granite Chief M6
Rahmengrößen	L (19,5"") 
Federweg	140 mm
Dämpfer	FOX RP 23 190 mm
Gabel	Rock Shox Revelation 426 Air 140 mm
Steuersatz	FSA Orbit FSA Alloy Top Cap
Laufradsatz	Sunringle Charger
Zahnkranz	Shimano XT
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic Snakeskin 2.4
Tretlager	FSA Afterburner BB 30 44/32/22
Umwerfer	Shimano XT
Schaltwerk	SRAM X-9
Schalthebel	SRAM Trigger X-9
Bremsen Avid Juicy 7 203/185
Pedale	ohne
Sattelstütze	Easton EA70 350 mm 31.6 mm
Sattel	Selle Italia C2 Flow
Lenker	Easton Monkeybar EA70 685 mm 4.9 cm Rise
Vorbau	Easton EA70 31.8 mm
Farben	Anodized Black, Intense Brown/ Pearl White
Gewicht	ca. 13,3 kg

EDIT: ja ich weiss modefarbe weiss, aber schwarz hat mir noch weniger gefallen, und andere farben waren nicht möglich.


----------



## CrossX (10. August 2009)

Moin,

erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum hervorragenden Ergebniss bei den 24h.
Super Leistung.

Wenn ihr für nächstes Jahr ein 8er-Team plant und noch nen Fahrer braucht, würd ich mich auch noch anbieten. Dann hätte ich noch genügend Zeit zum Trainieren. Reißen würd mich der Marathon sehr. 

Aber bis dahin fließt ja noch viel Wasser die Ruhr runter. Müssen wir dann demnächst mal genauer besprechen, wenns euch recht ist. 

Bis denne

Dennis


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Ich frage am Wochenende mal 2 Kollegen, da sie auch Interesse haben an Duisburg und ihnen die 8er Regelung sehr entgegen kömmen würde. Ich für meinen Teil bin ja mit Steffen unterwegs.
> 
> Ich werde nach dem Urlaub mit Cheffe reden was den Bulli, das Zelt, das Equipment und Sponsoring angeht.
> 
> ...



Das wäre der Knaller


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum hervorragenden Ergebniss bei den 24h.
> Super Leistung.
> ...




Hey Dennis.....danke erstmal 

Wenn Freddy getz noch 2 Kollegen fragt und Du noch mit dabei wärst....dann wären wir 8 , was die Idealbesetzung einer Achters wäre


----------



## Mareskan (10. August 2009)

> Wenn Freddy getz noch 2 Kollegen fragt und Du noch mit dabei wärst....dann wären wir 8 , was die Idealbesetzung einer Achters wäre



Wir arbeiten dran Wencke ... wie ich dir am Wochenende immer gesagt hab .. vertrau dem alten Mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten dran Wencke ... wie ich dir am Wochenende immer gesagt hab .. vertrau dem alten Mann



Haste?

Irgendwie verschwand viel im Nebel (im Staub) der Strecke ;-)

Und ja, seit dem Wochenende vertrau ich Dir blind


----------



## sonic3105 (10. August 2009)

So damit verabscheide ich mich für heute

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNYjZWIZFHU&feature=related"]YouTube - Mono & Nikitaman - Fuer Immer[/ame]


----------



## apoptygma (10. August 2009)

Mir is grad eher so 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ0FhVZce2o"]YouTube - Beyonce - Halo Official Music Video[/ame]

Ich glaube, an dieses Lied kommt sie auch in 100 Jahren nicht mehr dran....


----------



## eminem7905 (10. August 2009)

@wencke
hast geschmack 

und ich sage hiermit gute nacht

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZz7b36GRxk"]YouTube - Magma - Aicha[/ame]


----------



## apoptygma (11. August 2009)

Guten Morgen....

Sportografen-Bilder sind on, und Kai....von Dir gibts weitaus mehr als von mir....man muss wohl nur böse genug in die Richtung schauen um um Bilder rumzukommen ;-)


----------



## eminem7905 (11. August 2009)

OT:

NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Schumi fährt doch keine F1.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. August 2009)

Guten Morgen


apoptygma schrieb:


> Guten Morgen....
> Sportografen-Bilder sind on, und Kai....von Dir gibts weitaus mehr als von mir....man muss wohl nur böse genug in die Richtung schauen um um Bilder rumzukommen ;-)


Danke für die Info, die habe ich gestern Nacht noch gesehen! 


eminem7905 schrieb:


> Schumi fährt doch keine F1.


Das ist ja hoch dramatisch! Wie kommt es? Ist das Rennen doch nicht in seiner Hood?
Und jetzt hör auf zu heulen!

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (11. August 2009)

hey das ich jetzt das topthema in den medien, klar ist es schlimm, als fan hätte es mich gefreut ihn im f1 wagen sitzen zu sehen, aber so.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hey das ich jetzt das topthema in den medien,


Stimmt, hast Recht. Traurig genug!


eminem7905 schrieb:


> klar ist es schlimm,


Ich sage es mal vorsichtig: Gibt Schlimmeres


eminem7905 schrieb:


> als fan hätte es mich gefreut ihn im f1 wagen sitzen zu sehen, aber so.


Dann will ich Martin mal eine Freude machen... 





Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (11. August 2009)

Tjoa schumi fährt doch nicht so ein jammer aber auch.
er hat siene beste zweit gehabt und ich für meinen teil bin froh das es so kommt. manchmal muss man halt auch mal einsehen wenn es vorbei ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (11. August 2009)

Is ja nicht so, das ich nicht seit kurz anch 6 im Büro sitze, oder schon Feierabend hätte oder sowas....ich kom grad erst zum Essen *seufz

Na ja, sobald hier irgendwann die Verwaltungsleiterstelle wieder vakant ist, weiss ich, was ich mache 

Meiner Kollegin, die dann meinen Platz einnehmen will, diesen ganzen Kram delegieren  zum Bleistift

Es grüßt aus dem Tempel des Terrors

Wencki.....


----------



## sonic3105 (11. August 2009)

So ich grüß dann mal aus dem Chaos (Zuhause) 

Bin nach meiner Ga2 /cardio runde aus dem wald zurück und siehe da ich bin garnicht gestürzt, Mensch we kann das bloss sein das die die auf der Strasse Trainieren ohne Sturz durch den Wald kommen. 
daten Später, jetzt erstmal Duschen.


@All 
wer fährt morgen mit mir ne Ga runde Kemnader See???


----------



## eminem7905 (11. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Bin nach meiner Ga2 /cardio runde aus dem wald zurück und siehe da ich bin garnicht gestürzt, Mensch we kann das bloss sein das die die auf der Strasse Trainieren ohne Sturz durch den Wald kommen.


----------



## apoptygma (11. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @All
> wer fährt morgen mit mir ne Ga runde Kemnader See???



Ich würde gerne, befürchte allerdings, das es ein ähnlich langer Tag morgen hier wird. Zu Erinnerung, ich schreibe immer noch ausm Büro


----------



## sonic3105 (11. August 2009)

@wencke hast du eigentlich nix zutun.... das du auf der Arbeit soviel schreiben kannst??
zwinker


----------



## sonic3105 (11. August 2009)

So hier mal die Daten von Heute.
Hfq Schnitt 149


----------



## apoptygma (11. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @wencke hast du eigentlich nix zutun.... das du auf der Arbeit soviel schreiben kannst??
> zwinker




Nein, ich blockiere einen Arbeitsplatz, der von jeder halbwegs minderbemittelten Plinse ;-) ausgefüllt werden könnt, die weitaus weniger verdient als ich 

Ahso...zu Hause bin  nachdem ich grad von nem netten jungen Mann abgeholt wurde und ich nen Grund hatte, endlich das Büro zu verlassen *gähn


----------



## eminem7905 (11. August 2009)

so wir auch von einer runde incl. radeln und radler 

17,34km mit 504HM und 12,3er schnitt

@sascha, um wieviel uhr morgen??? falls es nicht regnen sollte, dann komme ich mit.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. August 2009)

Bin auch wieder da: 19,13km, 1:29:21h, 12,84km/h
Ich hoffe mal, Steffi wacht morgen mit nicht allzu starkem Muskelkater auf und hatte heute wenigstens ein bisschen Spaß 
Ins Bergauffahren muss sie sich erst noch verlieben, aber bergab fehlt es nicht an Mut, wie der kurze Ausflug ins Gelände zeigte. 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ausfahrt ins Gelände wäre passender gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (11. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder da: 19,13km, 1:29:21h, 12,84km/h
> Ich hoffe mal, Steffi wacht morgen mit nicht allzu starkem Muskelkater auf und hatte heute wenigstens ein bisschen Spaß
> Ins Bergauffahren muss sie sich erst noch verlieben, aber bergab fehlt es nicht an Mut, wie der kurze Ausflug ins Gelände zeigte.
> 
> ...




Wie gesagt, Du hast ja gesehen, wann ich aufgeschlagen bin zu Hause . Dabei hätte ich Sie so gern kennengelernt und ne kleine Runde wäre auch nett gewesen. So war ich erst nach 7 raus ausm Büro....noch kurz einkaufen und dann hier mehr oder minder schon 2 mal auf der Couch eingeschlafen...na ja. Icn hoff, das wird ganz schnell nochmal wiederhol


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Icn hoff, das wird ganz schnell nochmal wiederhol


Hätte dich auch sehr gerne dabei gehabt... 
Ich hoffe auch auf eine baldige Wiederhoung. Wir sollten die Wiederholung schnell dingfest machen. Morgen könnte ihre Entscheidung schon anders ausfallen!
Mal schauen was Steffi in nächster Zeit so drauf hat... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Snooselchen (12. August 2009)

Hallöle 

Ich melde mich dann mal gaaaanz ko  
Bor, ihr habt voll die hohen Berge, mir tat alles weh  Ich weiss Kai, es sind nur "kleine" Hügelchen 
War aber suuuuuper genial, und müssen wir auf jeden Fall wiederholen. Beim  Downhill im Wald ging ich echt schon an meine Grenzen. ABER, beim 2ten mal fahren, hatte ich voll Spaß und wäre sie sogar nochmal gefahren, hätte ich nicht nocheinmal alles hoch fahren müssen  

Vielen lieben Dank Kai, war eine für MICH gelungene Tour 

Steffi


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. August 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Hallöle
> Ich melde mich dann mal gaaaanz ko
> Bor, ihr habt voll die hohen Berge, mir tat alles weh  Ich weiss Kai, es sind nur "kleine" Hügelchen
> War aber suuuuuper genial, und müssen wir auf jeden Fall wiederholen. Beim  Downhill im Wald ging ich echt schon an meine Grenzen. ABER, beim 2ten mal fahren, hatte ich voll Spaß und wäre sie sogar nochmal gefahren, hätte ich nicht nocheinmal alles hoch fahren müssen
> ...


Halloooo...




Das freut mich naürlich zu hören!
Ja, also ansich sind wir heute nix Wildes gefahren. Die langen Strecken und die steilen Stücke zeige ich dir dann beim nächsten Mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eine Wiederholung kannst du jederzeit gerne bekommen.
Mir ging es heute erstmal nur darum, zu zeigen, wie toll das ist, was du jetzt alles machen kannst. Das scheint mir gelungen zu sein. Ich hoffe, der große Muskelkater bleibt dir erspart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mir war es eine Freude, dich mal wieder bei mir zu haben... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kai,
der dir das Bergauffahren schon noch beibringen wird...


----------



## apoptygma (12. August 2009)

@Steffi:

Da helf ich mit, also beim bergauffahren *gg

Vielleicht bist Du sogar jetzt schon viel schneller bergab als ich und kannst mir dann noch was zeigen 

Toll, das es Die so viel Spass gemacht hat....das nächste Mal zeigen wir Dir dann mal, wie hoch man hier echt so treten kann  und wie schön dann auch runterschauen.....

Grad erst aus dem Bett geschafft und nun wieder zurück an meinen geliebsten Schreibtisch *gähn


----------



## eminem7905 (12. August 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Beim  Downhill im Wald ging ich echt schon an meine Grenzen. ABER, beim 2ten mal fahren, hatte ich voll Spaß und wäre sie sogar nochmal gefahren
> 
> Steffi



das hört man gerne, ein mädel das spaß im wald hat, wie gesagt, es gibt noch jedemenge schöne wege hier in der umgebung, frag mal uwe, der macht mit dir ne schöne runde, er kennt jeden stein in und um ennepetal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (12. August 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> hätte ich nicht nocheinmal alles hoch fahren müssen



Wie gesagt, durch Kai bin ich ja erst zur Bergziege mutiert . ODer anders gesagt, er hat mich direkt ins kalte Wasser der Anstiege geworfen. Und ja, es tat weh. Es ist einfach fordernder, wie ich finde, die Steigungen zu meistern, runter kommen sie alle sag ich mal, rauf dann eher nicht, was man in Duisburg gut sehen konnte. Selten so viele Männer am Anstieg vernascht  und selten soviele Männer schieben sehen.

Soll angeblich von unten teilweise krass ausgesehen haben  Ich freu mich auch schon drauf, jetzt auch wieder höhenmeterlastige Touren zu fahren, es ist einfach eine super Herausforderung an die eigenen Kräfte, an deren Rand man dann immer wieder geführt wird (siehe eben auch Duisburg, wo man dann noch mit fatalen und grenzdämlichen Fehlern sich nen ganzes Rennen kaputt machen kann) Das war für mich das erniedrigenste.....die Anstiege nicht mehr mit Druck fahren zu können.

Wie gesagt...es heisst "Mountain-Bike"  mit deer Betonung auf Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerg 

@Sascha:
Wie bereits geschrieben, Kaffee wär für Dich hier vorbereitet  Ich hoff, das ich vielleicht heute Abend nochmal ne Stund aufs Rad raus kommen.


----------



## sonic3105 (12. August 2009)

hallöle zusammen,
so ich werd mich in der nächsten halben Stunde auf den Weg machen.
Wencke<<<<<<<<Bergziege
es gibt auch Bergelefanten hier im Thread.


----------



## apoptygma (12. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> hallöle zusammen,
> so ich werd mich in der nächsten halben Stunde auf den Weg machen.
> Wencke<<<<<<<<Bergziege
> es gibt auch Bergelefanten hier im Thread.


----------



## sonic3105 (12. August 2009)

na ein kleines Lächeln hab ich der dame dann mal abgewonnen. So für mich gehts aufs rad. Wer mit will ca halbe Stunde am hengsteysee.


----------



## eminem7905 (12. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @All
> wer fährt morgen mit mir ne Ga runde Kemnader See???



was ist hiermit????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wer mit will ca halbe Stunde am hengsteysee.


Ich nicht, Danke. Die Tour gestern hat gezeigt, dass ich noch ein paar Tage brauche. Habe Steffi ja am Berg ständig aufgehalten und bergab hatte ich erst recht keine Chance!  Kann mich nicht erinnern, mich nach einem anderen Rennen sooooo schlecht gefühlt zu haben. Nach Wetter 2007 war ich am Tag drauf wieder am Festival, den Leuten zuschauen, die es können (kann also auch nicht so schlecht gewesen sein der Allgemeinzustand am Tag danach). Nach Duisburg 2007 ging es mir auch besser als dieses Jahr. Auch Hagen 2008 hat am Tag drauf weh getan, aber nicht so!
Na ja, vielleicht lässt sich am Wochenende mal noch etwas machen. Ich werde heute, wenn überhaupt, die Beine auf einer kleinen Runde noch mal locker fahren. Mehr wird nicht gehen. Ich habe es ja gestern versucht mal mit etwas Druck zu fahren, aber diese Schmerzen tue ich mir nicht an 

Ich wünsche dir dennoch viel Spaß und eine allzeit trockene Ausfahrt!
Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> sonic3105 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ga runde Kemnader See???
> ...


Was interessiert's dich? GA ist doch langweiliger, unnötiger Firlefanz! Zeitverschwendung obendrein! Oder habe ich etwas verpasst?

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (12. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was interessiert's dich? GA ist doch langweiliger, unnötiger Firlefanz! Zeitverschwendung obendrein! Oder habe ich etwas verpasst?
> 
> Kai



vielleicht komme ich auf den geschmack, du weißt ja ich fahre nur zum spaß  du bist doch auch früher die touren mitgefahren, obwohl du nicht so von überzeugt bist  

edit: hat sich erledigt
http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/h.aspx?j=-3&srt=loop1stunde&regio=ess&c=1


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> na ein kleines Lächeln hab ich der dame dann mal abgewonnen. So für mich gehts aufs rad. Wer mit will ca halbe Stunde am hengsteysee.



Bin leider noch im Büro!
Aber gestern ne schnelle gemacht!




Die Höhenmeter stimmen nicht der HAC 4 zeichnet leider nur alle 20 sek. auf.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> vielleicht komme ich auf den geschmack  du bist doch auch früher die touren mitgefahren, obwohl du nicht so von überzeugt bist


Von was für Touren redest du? Von unseren gemeinsamen? Die bin ich tatsächlich immer mit riesiger Freude gefahren. Mich kümmert mein Puls, der gar nicht gemessen wird, allerdings einen Dreck, um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Solange es für alljährliche Verbesserungen reicht, bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden. Natürlich sehe ich zu, dass er nicht zu hoch ist (zu niedrig wird er schon nicht gehen  ), aber wenn es dann mal so ist, dann ist das halt so. Auch wenn es vielleicht schwer zu glauben ist, bike ich in erster Linie immer noch aus Figurgründen! Was meinst du, wie ich ohne Bikerei heute aussehen würde, was ich wiegen würde. 110kg? 120kg? Die 100kg hätte ich auf jeden Fall!
Dass es dann noch reicht, mich bei Rennen nicht total zu blamieren ist natürlich ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt. 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (12. August 2009)

@Sascha:

Viel Spass anner Kemnade 

Na ja, manche sollten sich vielleicht doch in einer ganz stillen Stunde einmal Gedanken darüber machen, ob die Bereitschaft, mit ebenwelchen zu fahren, sich nicht in den letzten Wochen etwas minimiert hat.

Nur denk ich mal, das da manchmal auch mit ganze Zaunreihen gewunken werden könnte, unterschwellig....aber es würde nicht gemerkt werden.

P.S.
Hoffentlich kommen meine neuen Schuhe bald *zappel

P.P.S.
@Kai
Ich glaube Daniel wollte mal mit uns ne Tour fahren (oder uns hinrichten, passt wohl eher)

P.P.P.S.
@Micha
Wann bin ich getz fällig für ne Tour mit Dir?  

P.P.P.P.S.
Heute Abend wühl ich mich erstmal durch die Aylienz Trikot Bestellung *schwer überleg was alles


----------



## eminem7905 (12. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was meinst du, wie ich ohne Bikerei heute aussehen würde, was ich wiegen würde. 110kg? 120kg? Die 100kg hätte ich auf jeden Fall!
> Kai



wie kommst du zu der aussage, hast du so eine veranlagung, oder futterst du einfach nur gerne????


----------



## eminem7905 (12. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na ja, manche sollten sich vielleicht doch in einer ganz stillen Stunde einmal Gedanken darüber machen, ob die Bereitschaft, mit ebenwelchen zu fahren, sich nicht in den letzten Wochen etwas minimiert hat.


 warum nicht direkt ansprechen, kein mum oder was, man kann es auch per PN schreiben????  

von meiner seite her, führe ich disskusionen sehr gerne, was man hier auch ein paar mal mitbekommen hat, allerdings tut ich das völlig emotionslos, d.h. für mich ist nach einer disskussion alles gegessen, und ich habe kein persönliches problem mit der person, egal was sie mir während der disskussion an den kopf geworfen haben. das ist ja vielleicht das problem wenn man in foren disskutiert, man bekommt die mimik und gesten nicht mit, und eine disskussion in der realität würde warhscheinlich auch ganz anders enden. falls sich jemand auf den schlipps getreten füllt, so tut es mir wirklich leid.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wie kommst du zu der aussage, hast du so eine veranlagung, oder futterst du einfach nur gerne????


Veranlagung? Keine Ahnung! Futtern tue ich super gerne und ziemlich undiszipliniert, was mich dazu zwingt, mir gerade an der Süßigkeitenfront am besten alles zu verkneifen, weil es sonst einreißt. Wie son Süchtiger! Oder ein kleines Kind. Da kommt es schon mal vor, dass an einem Abend 800g Kuchen verschwinden oder auch Kekse in gleicher Menge oder was auch immer. Fragt mich nicht nach dem Grund dafür, ich weiß es nicht!
Mein Training findet im Schnitt sicherlich in höheren Pulsbereichen statt als bei vielen anderen (daraus resultiert ein höherer Kalorienumsatz, wenn ich mich nicht vertue). Ich bin in diesem Jahr etwa so viel gefahren wie Uwe (300km weniger, denke ich, vielleicht nicht ganz, ist aber auch egal). Und nun vergleiche man die Figuren von uns und stelle fest? Aha! Kann ja eigentlich nur an der Ernährung liegen... An die Veranlagungstheorie glaube ich da nicht, zumal er noch ein kleines bisschen ält... erfahrener ist als ich.  Ich lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil übberzeugen...
Zu der 100kg-Aussage komme ich, weil ich zu Beginn der Fahrerei vor 3,5Jahren 95kg hatte und die Tendenz nach oben ging!

Kai


----------



## Danimal (12. August 2009)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich zu wiederholen:

Am Sonntag (16.08.) findet wieder das 3h Rennen in Detmold statt. Nachdem wir 2007 eine ordentliche Aylienz-Beteiligung hatten wäre es schön, wenn sich das in diesem Jahr wiederholen könnte!

Attacke!

Dan


----------



## apoptygma (12. August 2009)

Danimal schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich zu wiederholen:
> 
> Am Sonntag (16.08.) findet wieder das 3h Rennen in Detmold statt. Nachdem wir 2007 eine ordentliche Aylienz-Beteiligung hatten wäre es schön, wenn sich das in diesem Jahr wiederholen könnte!
> 
> ...



Ich bin noch Aylienz-Küken und noch lange nicht reif für nen 3 Stunden Rennen


----------



## apoptygma (12. August 2009)

Ich denk mal, ich darf schön von Thomas und Jenz grüßen. Die beiden haben ihre erste beiden Touren hinter sich, gestern ganz gemütlich, heute nen Höhenmeterfresstour von 1150m auf 27 km mit teilweise Ü 20% Steigungen.

Grad hier eben Sascha etwas "trocken gelegt" im Büro....mit nem Kaffee und Trockentücher....das waren hart erarbeite GA-KM


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. August 2009)

@ Dan
Ich bin kein Aylien und für mich kommt eine Teilnahme an dem Rennen noch zu früh, befürchte ich.
Aber da ich nicht mal ein Aylien bin, ist es ja eh uninteressant...

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (12. August 2009)

So,
ich bin von meiner Runde zurück......
das erste was ich jetzt sage ist  Blödes ****ing scheiss Piss Wetter.
Nee ich hab ja anstand und sage das Wetter war nicht ganz so gut.

Jeder normale Mensch hätte wohl spätestens am Hengsteysee wo es langsam anfing zu Regnen umgedreht und wäre wieder Nachhause gefahren.
Ich hab mir dann gedacht, das Training heute lässt du dir nicht nehmen.
83.87 Km/ in 3:32:02 / Schnitt 23,73 Km/h...
Hfq Schnitt/133
Hm /334

@Martin
was damit war hast du in dem post vor deinem gesehn. Wo ganz klar und deutlich stand 30 Minuten ca am Hengsteysee.
Obwohl sich mir wirklich nicht ganz erschliesst wo der absolute Strassenverfechter jetzt ne Flache Runde zur kemnade möchte....
@Wencke
Danke nochmal für deine Gastfreundschaft und antürlich für Kaffee und Kuchen.

So von meiner Seite gehts jetzt gleich weiter zur Massage, die beine müssen ja regeneriert werden HEHEHEHEHEHE

Also dann bis Später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (12. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke
> Danke nochmal für deine Gastfreundschaft und antürlich für Kaffee und Kuchen.
> 
> So von meiner Seite gehts jetzt gleich weiter zur Massage, die beine müssen ja regeneriert werden HEHEHEHEHEHE
> ...




Selbstverständlich Sweety


----------



## Snooselchen (12. August 2009)

Hallöchen 

Hey, ich dachte eigentlich, ich könnte mich heute kein bisschen bewegen, nach der Tour gestern mit Kai  
Aber ich merke mal GAR NIX, freu mich voll Gestern dachte ich noch, au man, wie soll ich mich morgen bewegen, aber war anscheinend ein unnötiger Gedanke 


Wünsche euch noch einen schönen ruhigen Abend 

Steffi


----------



## sonic3105 (12. August 2009)

@Uwe
nette Runde, hab ich mich vorhin garnicht zu geäussert.
Hatte es ein wenig eilig.
hab mich vorher noch gefragt was der erfahrene mann wohl so macht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. August 2009)

Snooselchen schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> Hey, ich dachte eigentlich, ich könnte mich heute kein bisschen bewegen, nach der Tour gestern mit Kai
> Aber ich merke mal GAR NIX, freu mich voll Gestern dachte ich noch, au man, wie soll ich mich morgen bewegen, aber war anscheinend ein unnötiger Gedanke
> Wünsche euch noch einen schönen ruhigen Abend
> Steffi


Hat der Kai gut gemacht, ne? *selbstaufdieSchulterklopf,machtjasonstkeiner*

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ach so, ich habe auch keine Schmerzen am Tag danach. Na ja, zumindest fast nicht mehr  War genau die Art von Radtour, die ich gebraucht habe. In diesem Sinne,
vielen Dank!


----------



## sonic3105 (13. August 2009)

Hier ist ja richtig Stimmung ind er Bude.....
AUFSTEHEN Leuts die Sonne ist da......


----------



## eminem7905 (13. August 2009)

sonne???  es pisst ohne ende. 

morgen, zusammen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (13. August 2009)

Also regen hab ich nicht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also regen hab ich nicht.


Hier scheint auch die Sonne, sind aber dicke Wolken vor!
Gerade zieht es sich wieder zu...
Ich will Sonne ohne Wolken!!! 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (13. August 2009)

Also hier ist wie eggsat den ganzen Tag schon trocken,
wolken haben wir auch aber ab und an linst die sonne mal vor. denke wedrde später auch nochmal aufs rad


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, die Inventur sagt....ich hab ne Dämpferpumpe zuviel  Wer vermisst eine?


*meld*

Kai
P.S.: Allerdings bleibt nach Ausschlussverfahren nicht mehr viel übrig! Jenz lag auf jeden Fall mal granatenfalsch!


----------



## sonic3105 (13. August 2009)

So damit verabscheide ich mich ehute aus dem Forum, 
und wünsche allen nen Schönen Abend
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVUpIdkCPyI&feature=related"]YouTube - Doro- FÃ¼r Immer[/ame]


----------



## apoptygma (13. August 2009)

Obwohl ich den ganzen Tag schon müde bin, hab ich mich dann dochn noch auf ne kurze GA2 Runde geschmissen, das Wetter war einfach zu gut:

32 km, 1:27, 22er Schnitt, Puls 145, HM 195

Nur meldete sich mein linker Oberschenkel nach ner guten Stunde wieder...na ja, wird wohl noch ne zeit leiden schätz ich. Außerdem waren ne Menge Übernervöse aufm Weg, fast ne Joggerin umgefahren, die plötzlich meinte, einfach ohne ersichtlichen Grund nach links zu laufen, wo ich grad überholen wollte. Reisst auch noch die Klappe auf die dusselige Olle, das war ja wieder was für mich 

Und erstaunlich viele MTB´ler unterwegs gewesen....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. August 2009)

Wie sieht es mit Samstagmittag aus hat einer Lust ne Runde zu Radeln mit nem alten Mann?!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. August 2009)

Halloooo...

Nach der sehr geilen Einheit vorgestern, die gefühlt genau das war, was ich gebraucht habe, war ich heute mal wieder alleine unterwegs. 44,6km in 1:48h. War mehr ein Ausflug nach dem Motto "hauptsache etwas gemacht". Zu mehr hatte ich aber irgendwie keine Lust.
Körperlich läuft es wieder annähernd rund. Wirkliche Schmerzen konnte ich heute keine mehr verspüren, außer das mein linker Ellbogen schmerzte. Das muss ich mal beobachten.
Ich sehe gerade, dass der Samstag wettertechnisch richtig schön werden soll (durchgehend nur leicht bewölkt). Was ist allgemein so geplant?  Tour in Ennepetal? Besagte Tour, die seit Ewigkeiten in der Schwebe ist? Oder einfach eine längere Asphaltrunde? Oder doch etwas im Hagener Umland? Also ich bin ansich für vieles offen, wenn der Treffpunkt akzeptabel ist. Muss doch auch mal wieder Touren geben hier... 

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Samstagmittag aus hat einer Lust ne Runde zu Radeln mit nem alten Mann?!


Nee, mit einem alten Mann nicht! Sowas macht man sonntags. Mit dir sehr gerne auch am Samstag schon! 

Vorschlag deinerseits?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nee, mit einem alten Mann nicht! Sowas macht man sonntags. Mit dir sehr gerne auch am Samstag schon!
> 
> Vorschlag deinerseits?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Das ist Wurscht!
Ich kann jederzeit hier in der Umgebung ne Runde zusammen Zaubern.
Wir können in Ennepetal, Geveleberg, Wuppertal, Schwelm, Hasslinghausen, Elfer Schweiz oder sonst wo radeln.
Auch gern deine Runde! Hauptsache es kommen nette Leute mit.
Mein Weibchen muss arbeiten da ab ich Ausgang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Das ist Wurscht!
> Ich kann jederzeit hier in der Umgebung ne Runde zusammen Zaubern.
> Wir können in Ennepetal, Geveleberg, Wuppertal, Schwelm, Hasslinghausen, Elfer Schweiz oder sonst wo radeln.
> Auch gern deine Runde! Hauptsache es kommen nette Leute mit.
> Mein Weibchen muss arbeiten da ab ich Ausgang!


Wenn ich meine Runde noch zusammenkriege... 
Na ja, wir müssen nicht hier fahren. Mir geht es erstmal darum, dass wir überhaupt mal wieder mehr als 2Leute sind!
Mal schauen was der Rest der Meute hier noch so zum besten gibt. Heute ist ja auch erst Donnerstag 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Runde noch zusammenkriege...
> Na ja, wir müssen nicht hier fahren. Mir geht es erstmal darum, dass wir überhaupt mal wieder mehr als 2Leute sind!
> Mal schauen was der Rest der Meute hier noch so zum besten gibt. Heute ist ja auch erst Donnerstag
> 
> Kai



Das sehe ich genau so mal schaun!


----------



## eminem7905 (13. August 2009)

hi, samstag geht es bei mir, wie wäre es, wenn ich dir hier mal ein paar trails (schnickelige wege) zeige und du zeigst mir alternativen wie ich nach breckerfeld ab hasper talsperre komme, vzw. wege hinter dorma und so. dache an nicht mehr als so ca.50 km, start ende irgendwas in richtung hinnenwiese/flugplatz/talsperre. 

edit: interessante wege ab breckerfeld richtung ennepetalsperre.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hi, samstag geht es bei mir, wie wäre es, wenn ich dir hier mal ein paar trails (schnickelige wege) zeige und du zeigst mir alternativen wie ich nach breckerfeld ab hasper talsperre komme, vzw. wege hinter dorma und so. dache an nicht mehr als so ca.50 km, start ende irgendwas in richtung hinnenwiese/flugplatz/talsperre.
> 
> edit: interessante wege ab breckerfeld richtung ennepetalsperre.



Hallo Martin!
Ich so ne Trapper Tour solten wir lieber im kleinen Kreis machen!
Ich denk mal (hoffe) das es am Samstag was größeres wird.

Kannst du auch kurzfristig morgen Nachmittag bzw frühen Abend?


----------



## eminem7905 (13. August 2009)

ja, geht auch, allerdings muss ich vor anbruch der dunkelheit hier in der nähe von hagen sein, da ich kein licht habe. 

was hast du denn am samstag für ne tour vor???


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja, geht auch, allerdings muss ich vor anbruch der dunkelheit hier in der nähe von hagen sein, da ich kein licht habe.
> 
> was hast du denn am samstag für ne tour vor???



Licht nehme ich auch nit mit!
Ich denk wir fahren Freitagnachmitag mal ne Runde können uns ja an der Haspertalsperre (Staumauer) treffen und von da aus zeig ich dir mal was!


----------



## eminem7905 (13. August 2009)

sach mal ne uhrzeit.


----------



## apoptygma (13. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Das ist Wurscht!
> Ich kann jederzeit hier in der Umgebung ne Runde zusammen Zaubern.
> Wir können in Ennepetal, Geveleberg, Wuppertal, Schwelm, Hasslinghausen, Elfer Schweiz oder sonst wo radeln.
> Auch gern deine Runde! Hauptsache es kommen nette Leute mit.
> Mein Weibchen muss arbeiten da ab ich Ausgang!



Ich werd das kurzfristig entscheiden denk ich


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> sach mal ne uhrzeit.



Kurzfristig!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich werd das kurzfristig entscheiden denk ich



Sag ja! Würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## eminem7905 (13. August 2009)

ok, 

ich brauche ca. 45 min. zur staumauer, denke ich. werde morgen hier mal reinschauen, gute nacht


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Sag ja! Würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. August 2009)

@ Uwe
Ist 15Uhr für dich noch Mittag?
Hab da einen in der Hinterhand, der gerne mal mit würde, aber erst später kann, nämlich gegen 15Uhr ab Hagen Hbf. Da wir dann noch zumindest Richtung Gevelsberg müssten, wäre es dann entsprechend noch später...
Ginge das oder ist das ganz schlecht?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> Ist 15Uhr für dich noch Mittag?
> Hab da einen in der Hinterhand, der gerne mal mit würde, aber erst später kann, nämlich gegen 15Uhr ab Hagen Hbf. Da wir dann noch zumindest Richtung Gevelsberg müssten, wäre es dann entsprechend noch später...
> Ginge das oder ist das ganz schlecht?
> ...



Denn sollten wir dann auf dem Rückweg fertig machen!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Denn sollten wir dann auf dem Rückweg fertig machen!


Ich kann ihn nicht fertig machen, nein!
Wo soll die Tour starten? Also ist nachmittags okay?

gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (13. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> Ist 15Uhr für dich noch Mittag?
> Hab da einen in der Hinterhand, der gerne mal mit würde, aber erst später kann, nämlich gegen 15Uhr ab Hagen Hbf. Da wir dann noch zumindest Richtung Gevelsberg müssten, wäre es dann entsprechend noch später...
> Ginge das oder ist das ganz schlecht?
> ...




Also ich ahne ja fürchterliches.... Fängt mit D an und hört mit aniel auf???

Das wäre dann aber ne Zusammensetzung, die nen Schnitt von mind. 25-30 aufm Zettel hat wa?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also ich ahne ja fürchterliches.... Fängt mit D an und hört mit aniel auf???
> Das wäre dann aber ne Zusammensetzung, die nen Schnitt von mind. 25-30 aufm Zettel hat wa?


Ist son ganz junger Bursche, gerade mal 17!
Der kann nix. Will uns einfach mal kennen lernen 
Komm doch mit, wird lustig, hoffe ich 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (13. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ist son ganz junger Bursche, gerade mal 17!
> Der kann nix. Will uns einfach mal kennen lernen
> Komm doch mit, wird lustig, hoffe ich
> 
> Kai




Ja, und hinrichten....das is nen kleines Bike-Monster *so* 

Lustig wird dabei nur eines, mich Blut spucken zu sehen 

Der traut sich ab gleich bestimmt nimmer mich im ICQ anzuschreiben, nie wieder..... 

Nee aber ernsthaft, da hab ich nix verloren, ihr wollt das doch sportlich abspulen, da wär Sascha vielleicht noch Anmach, aber dann wars das auch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, und hinrichten....das is nen kleines Bike-Monster *so*
> 
> Lustig wird dabei nur eines, mich Blut spucken zu sehen
> 
> ...


Ist ein Sonntagsbiker, man nannte ihn Bierchen!
Er sagt, locker durch den Wald. Etwas befremdlich die Aussage, dass die Gesamtkilometer am Samstag egal sind, aber sonst ist alles okay 
Aber aber aber ich will dich dabei haben am Samstag, egal was ansteht *lächel*

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich kann ihn nicht fertig machen, nein!
> Wo soll die Tour starten? Also ist nachmittags okay?
> 
> gruß Kai



Also ich wollte so m 12:00 - 12:30 los ab Gevelsberg, da ja mein Weibchen arbeiten muss.
Wenn wir noch jemanden irgendwo einsammeln (Hallo Wenke)entsprechen später. Hab dann bis 17:00 Zeit was ja eigendlich weichen müsste.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Also ich wollte so m 12:00 - 12:30 los ab Gevelsberg, da ja mein Weibchen aebeiten muss.
> Wenn wir noch jemanden irgendwo einsammeln (Hallo Wenke)entsprechen später. Hab dann bis 17:00 Zeit was ja eigendlich weichen müsste.


Bierchen will auch mit!
Vorher fahren geht nicht, hat er keine Zeit. Aber von 15Uhr-17Uhr ist ja auch etwas. Boah, schwierig alles 

Kai


----------



## nope 75 (13. August 2009)

Ich könnte auch Samstag, aber 15 Uhr ist mir dann zu Spät. 
Wie gesagt Kai, sehr sehr schwierig.

Gruß Ralf der wieder in den Vinschgau möchte (will).


----------



## apoptygma (14. August 2009)

@Kai und Daniel

Wegen heute.....macht Ihr einfach mal was aus, ich wollte wie gesagt gegen Nachmittag in Kims Shop nach Schwerte wegen ner neuen Hose....nur wann genau, ich weiss es getz noch nicht. Ich versuch hier gegen 14 Uhr die Biege zu machen. Dann könnte ich gegen 15 Uhr aufs Rad. Wie gesagt, für ne Tötter-Tour bin ich heute zu haben, alles schwergängigere heute noch nicht.

Vielleicht hat Sascha ja auch noch Bock sich zum Nachmitag anzuschließen, wenn er nicht schon vorher raus will.

Jenz und Thomas müssten heute auch wieder kommen, aber die haben wahrscheinlich erstmal die Knochen müden von Garmisch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. August 2009)

Guten Morgen 


apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai und Daniel
> Wegen heute.....macht Ihr einfach mal was aus, ich wollte wie gesagt gegen Nachmittag in Kims Shop nach Schwerte wegen ner neuen Hose....nur wann genau, ich weiss es getz noch nicht. Ich versuch hier gegen 14 Uhr die Biege zu machen. Dann könnte ich gegen 15 Uhr aufs Rad. Wie gesagt, für ne Tötter-Tour bin ich heute zu haben, alles schwergängigere heute noch nicht.
> Vielleicht hat Sascha ja auch noch Bock sich zum Nachmitag anzuschließen, wenn er nicht schon vorher raus will.
> Jenz und Thomas müssten heute auch wieder kommen, aber die haben wahrscheinlich erstmal die Knochen müden von Garmisch


Wir haben das geklärt wie echte Männer 
Aber mal Spaß beiseite. Der Drops ist diesbezüglich schon längst gelutscht. Wir werden heute um 14Uhr zu unserer Runde aufbrechen und im Landeanflug dann wegen Tour nach Schwerte Bescheid geben und dich hoffentlich irgendwo auflesen. 15Uhr liest sich da schon ganz anders als 16/17Uhr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich rechne nicht vor 16:30Uhr mit einer Ankunft zurück in Hagen!

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (14. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Wir haben das geklärt wie echte Männer
> Aber mal Spaß beiseite. Der Drops ist diesbezüglich schon längst gelutscht. Wir werden heute um 14Uhr zu unserer Runde aufbrechen und im Landeanflug dann wegen Tour nach Schwerte Bescheid geben und dich hoffentlich irgendwo auflesen. 15Uhr liest sich da schon ganz anders als 16/17Uhr...
> ...




Das würde ja in etwa passen. Irgendwie niese ich mir den morgen schon recht gut einen zurecht (Steffen ist übrigens auch gut erkältet, hat getz aber Urlaub), wenn ich zu 15:00 15:30 aufs Rad komme, können wir uns ja dann irgendwo treffen und gemeinsam nach Schwerte rollen. Ich nehm aber sicherheitshalber auch mein Schloss mit wegen der Räder da vor der Tür, ich weiss nicht, ob wir die alle mit rein nehmen können. Sonst muss einer aufpassen . Ggf. düs ich noch bis nach Geisecke zum Markgraf, falls ich nicht fündig werde bei Kim. Also macht Euch bitte in der Zeit schon kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (14. August 2009)

Ich schliese mich heute bei einer etwas lockeren Runde an und werde Wencke dann in Hagen einsammeln und wieder zurück anch Schwerte Fahren jenachdem wie ihr dann Lust habt können wir dort auch noch beliebig verlängern.... in Wald ausschweifen oder oder oder.

Wegen Samstag schaue ich noch, denke aber ich komme mit.

Achja Guten Morgen an alle

@Wencke 
Räder mit rein sollte gehen ansonsten machen wir es ie du schon egsagt hast einer achtet drauf


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das würde ja in etwa passen. Irgendwie niese ich mir den morgen schon recht gut einen zurecht (Steffen ist übrigens auch gut erkältet, hat getz aber Urlaub), wenn ich zu 15:00 15:30 aufs Rad komme, können wir uns ja dann irgendwo treffen und gemeinsam nach Schwerte rollen. Ich nehm aber sicherheitshalber auch mein Schloss mit wegen der Räder da vor der Tür, ich weiss nicht, ob wir die alle mit rein nehmen können. Sonst muss einer aufpassen . Ggf. düs ich noch bis nach Geisecke zum Markgraf, falls ich nicht fündig werde bei Kim. Also macht Euch bitte in der Zeit schon kaputt


Was uns im Kopf an Organisationstalent noch fehlt, machen wir mit Beinarbeit wieder wett 
Grundsätzlich mal super, muss ich schauen, wie das heute Nachmittag alles zusammen passt. Vielleicht kann ich, in Hagen angekommen, nicht mal "Taxi!" schreien 
Vielleicht verkaufe ich mein Bike danach am Hagener Hauptbahnhof, fahr mit dem Zug nach Hause und hol mir von dem Erlös vorher noch ein großes Eis 
Vielleicht, aber auch nur vielleicht, überlebe ich den ersten Teil der heutigen Tour aber auch nahezu unbeschadet und habe danach sogar noch die Kraft um nach Schwerte zu rollen.


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wegen Samstag schaue ich noch, denke aber ich komme mit.


Aber nicht nur schauen, auch mitkommen, ne *freu*

Gruß Kai,
der heute morgen um 6Uhr irgendwie fitter war als jetzt gerade...


----------



## sonic3105 (14. August 2009)

Joa ich denke schon das ich Morgen dabei bin, frage ist wann es los geht und vorallem wo.....
Wie komme ich hin , wie weit wird die Tour usw.....

Komm wencke fahr morgen mit der erfahrenen Mann macht ne ruhige Tour.....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. August 2009)

Ich bin heute um 17:00 Uhr an der Staumauer der Haspertalsperre wer Lust hat kann dort hin kommen.
Martin schaffst du das?


----------



## eminem7905 (14. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich bin heute um 17:00 Uhr an der Staumauer der Haspertalsperre wer Lust hat kann dort hin kommen.
> Martin schaffst du das?



ne, schaffe ich nicht, schade erst jetzt wieder einen rechner in greifbarer nähe gehabt. haben uns kurz verpasst, nach 3 habe ich hier noch reingeschut. aber die wege hauen uns nicht ab


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne, schaffe ich nicht, schade erst jetzt wieder einen rechner in greifbarer nähe gehabt. haben uns kurz verpasst, nach 3 habe ich hier noch reingeschut. aber die wege hauen uns nicht ab



Erzähl doch keinen Scheiß!
Du warst um 16:00 online hab ich doch gesehen.


----------



## eminem7905 (14. August 2009)

laptop war an.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> laptop war an.



Klar und der geht auch von ganz alleine in unterschiedliche Themenbereiche.


----------



## sonic3105 (14. August 2009)

Sorry Uwe hätten wir das gewusst hättest dich einfach bei uns angeschlossen.
War ne Super Runde, für den einen mehr oder weniger Lang.
Danke nochmal für den netten Besuch vom Tretlager Wetter,
hoffe die Strecke hat euch einigermassen gefallen.

Dann schauen wir mal das das nicht die letzte Tour zusammen war und man sich gegebenenfalls mal weider irgendwo trifft.

So zu den Daten, 
60,81 Km/ 2:47:14 / Schnitt 21,82 Kmh / 485 Hm/ Hfq 138 Schnitt


@Uwe wie schauts mit Morgen aus??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Sorry Uwe hätten wir das gewusst hättest dich einfach bei uns angeschlossen.
> War ne Super Runde, für den einen mehr oder weniger Lang.
> Danke nochmal für den netten Besuch vom Tretlager Wetter,
> hoffe die Strecke hat euch einigermassen gefallen.
> ...



Ich wollte morgen Mittag so gegen 1200 hier los!
Wie gesagt wir könnnen irgendwo hin radeln Wald ist ja genügend da.
Schön locker weg, ne Wenke.


----------



## apoptygma (14. August 2009)

Auch ich bin wieder da 

Vielen Dank an eine super Truppe mit Sascha, kai, sowie Daniel und Georg vom Tretlager Wetter 

Auf meinem Score-Board thronen  (da ich ja nicht so geisteskrank wie Sascha zum Treff geballert bin )

59,19 km, in exakt 3 Std., 19,73er Schnitt, 539 HM bei nem HF-Mittel von 142.

Hat super viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch und langsam kommt auch wieder mehr kopfmässigs Vertrauen ins Rad im Gelände.

@Uwe
Ich sag nix.......nur soviel....wärste mal mit uns ne Runde gefahren 

Ich denke schon, das ich morgen dabei bin  auch wenns sehr warm werden soll


----------



## sonic3105 (14. August 2009)

Joa dann schliesse ich mich Morgen mal an.
Nen Treffpunkt, Adresse wäre Super am besten mit Parkplatz oder halt irgendwo mittig das man mit dem Rad anreisen kann.
Länge können wir ja dann noch ebstimmen ist ja garkein problem.

@wencke Geisteskrank...... ich wollte dich nur nicht warten lassen.
Ausserdem erstmal ein  an dich, wirst immer Schneller.
Gutes Tempo heute und das bei echt schönem Puls.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, das ich morgen dabei bin  auch wenns sehr warm werden soll



Ich suche extra für dich die schättigsten Wege im ganzen EN Kreis aus.


----------



## apoptygma (14. August 2009)

Das lustige Höhenprofil möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> irgendwo mittig das man mit dem Rad anreisen kann.



Mit dem Rad? Von Schwerte nach Gevelsberg und zurück gut 50km!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (14. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich suche extra für dich die schättigsten Wege im ganzen EN Kreis aus.




Boah 

Du kannst ja richtig charmant sein und so..... 

Also allzu mockig isses ja derzeit nicht denk ich, dann darfs Stumpy nochma raus.


----------



## apoptygma (14. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @wencke Geisteskrank...... ich wollte dich nur nicht warten lassen.
> Ausserdem erstmal ein  an dich, wirst immer Schneller.
> Gutes Tempo heute und das bei echt schönem Puls.



Danke  Nur hoffe ich, das meine Beine das morgen auch noch hinbekommen 

Also wenn wir uns in Gevelsberg treffen reise ich auch definitiv im Auto an. Hin ist zwar schön zum einrollen, aber zurück möchte ich ggf. nicht mehr so weit fahren


----------



## sonic3105 (14. August 2009)

Ich würd gern mit dem Rad kommen, aber ich weiss nicht wie ich nach Gevelsberg Komme
Ausserdem ist dann die frage wie weit die tour geht...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. August 2009)

Kommt ihr über die A1?


----------



## sonic3105 (14. August 2009)

mit dem auto ja, mit dem rad nein


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. August 2009)

So A1 Gevelsberg ab an der Ampel links.
An der zweiten Ampel rechts.
Immer der Vorfahrstarsse folgen den Berg runter Achtung 30 Schule und ab und an mal ein Blitzer.
An der Ampel nach der Schule ist ein kleiner Parkplatz Teichstrasse Ecke Heidestrasse da Treffen wir uns um 12:30. Alles klar?


----------



## apoptygma (14. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> So A1 Gevelsberg ab an der Ampel links.
> An der zweiten Ampel rechts.
> Immer der Vorfahrstarsse folgen den Berg runter Achtung 30 Schule und ab und an mal ein Blitzer.
> An der Ampel nach der Schule ist ein kleiner Parkplatz Teichstrasse Ecke Heidestrasse da Treffen wir uns um 12:30. Alles klar?




Ok!

Ich weiss wo das ist.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ok!
> 
> Ich weiss wo das ist.



jut


----------



## sonic3105 (14. August 2009)

okay bin dann da


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Teichstrasse Ecke Heidestrasse 12:30


*notier*
Alles wunderbar!
Ich bin da, wenn ich morgen noch zu Regung in der Lage bin. Aber bislang bin ich optimistisch.

129,48km in 5:38h übrigens.
Mein Dank gilt allen Teilnehmern, vor allem Daniel, der sich zum Teil ja wirklich zu Tode regeneriert haben muss. Die schlimmsten Befürchtungen, er würde nicht über seinen Ruhepuls hinaus kommen und unterwegs einschlafen, haben sich zum Glück nicht bestätigt.
Ich hatte ihm ja noch meine Jacke unterwegs angeboten, falls ihm kalt werden sollte. Wollte er ja auch nicht. Er meinte, solange ich nicht schwitze, friere ich auch nicht  Aber wer will es ihm verübeln? 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (14. August 2009)

Und lasst mich heile *bettel 

Sascha darf ruhig leiden, weil ers verdient hat (wie das auch immer aussehen soll)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sascha darf ruhig leiden, weil ers verdient hat


*zustimm* Ich sag nur: "Kai wäre bei dieser Aktion übern Lenker gegangen" Lasst ihn uns leiden lassen!

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (14. August 2009)

Und bevor ich auch gleich Haue bekomme.....  bin ich ins Bettchen, damit ich auch ausgeschlafen bin morgen 

Lieber stehend sterben als knieend leben 

Bis morgen.....


----------



## nope 75 (14. August 2009)

Hallo, ich würde mich Morgen gern bei Euch anschliessen. Ist da noch Platz oder ist schon alles voll. Wie lange werdet Ihr Unterwegs sein?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## sonic3105 (15. August 2009)

platz ist sicher genug, wie lange wir fahren kann ich leider auch nicht sagen.


----------



## apoptygma (15. August 2009)

nope 75 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde mich Morgen gern bei Euch anschliessen. Ist da noch Platz oder ist schon alles voll. Wie lange werdet Ihr Unterwegs sein?
> 
> Gruß Ralf




Guten Morgäääääääääääääähn! 

Gerne 

Also wenn ich Uwe richtig verstanden habe, muss er zu 17 Uhr wieder an der Homebase sein 

Aber ich denk, länger als 3 Std. wirds nicht werdem (werd ich nicht schaffen) 

Grad ausm Bett gekullert.....ersma nen Kaffee 

P.S.
Und gebe zu Bedenken, das ich meine Fast-Slicks hinten drauf lasse  Also macht mir bitte da keine Schlammlochtour draus, danke *gg


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. August 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Ich bin auf jeden Fall fit und bereit für neue Schandtaten am eigenen Leib!
Ich werde mich heute aber sehr dezent zurückhalten, was das Tempo angeht. Einfach nur mitrollen, der olympische Gedanke zählt 

Bis gleich!
Kai


----------



## nope 75 (15. August 2009)

Gut, dann bis Nachher!

Ralf


----------



## sonic3105 (15. August 2009)

Ich rolle auch nur immer hinter dem erfahrenem Mann her.
Aber das Tue ich ja eigentlich immer, Olympia ist weit weg von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich rolle auch nur immer hinter dem erfahrenem Mann her.
> Aber das Tue ich ja eigentlich immer, Olympia ist weit weg von mir


Ich rede vom Rollen am Ende des Feldes 
Olympia ist auch von mir weit weg, der Olympische Gedanke ist aber heute mal mein ständiger Begleiter.

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (15. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich rede vom Rollen am Ende des Feldes
> Olympia ist auch von mir weit weg, der Olympische Gedanke ist aber heute mal mein ständiger Begleiter.
> 
> Kai




Dabei ist alles


----------



## sonic3105 (15. August 2009)

So ich amch mich dann mal auf den weg bis gleich...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. August 2009)

So, Erster 
Abbruch der Tour aufgrund plötzlich eintretender Streckenkenntnis.
Dass ich nicht ganz fit bin, habe ich ja gewusst, aber das es so schlimm um mich bestellt ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht!
Sorry, dass ich es diesmal war, der euch aufgehalten hat. Ich hätte vielleicht doch besser alleine fahren sollen...
Ich gelobe für die nächste Tour Besserung, wenn ich noch mal mitfahren darf *liebguck*

Kai


----------



## Snooselchen (15. August 2009)

Hipp Hipp Hurra 

Hab hier ne geile Downhill - Strecke gefunden, der "Hohe Hagen"  Zwar nicht lang, aber super geil für mich. Als ich aus dem Waldstück kam, wusste ich nciht mehr wo ich war  Also wurde die Runde 8km länger als geplant  hat sich echt gelohnt. 30km liegen hinter mir *froi* 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## sonic3105 (15. August 2009)

@kai ist doch nicht schlimm... du bist egstern mehr als genug gefahren.
Da darf man auch mal einbrechen, gön dir nen tag ruhe Tank Kh auf undd ann gehts auch mit deinen beinen bergauf 
ich für meinen teil bin auch gut Zuhause angekommen und bedanke mich nochmal recht herzlich für die tolle Runde die nette begleitung und Überhaupt freut man sich anch solchen Touren immer wider über das doch so SUPER HOBBY was man da gefunden hat.

daten folgen Später jetzt erstmal Essen und ein wenig Duschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (15. August 2009)

so wir haben auch unsere tour überstanden, und zu anfang gings mir wahrscheinlich so wie dem kai, habe vor dem biken zu hause milch getrunken, in der ersten steigung übelkeit und mir war total schwindelig. aber dann ging es, allerdings mit gemütlichen tempo, auf diversen trails zw. kuhfeld, dahl und schloss in hohenlimburg. die daten:

42,24km mit 892HM und 14,3er schnitt puls 132av. 

@Snooselchen
wie wohnst du nicht da oben bei münster oder so??? 

wo warst du denn überall?? schicke strecken, die flowig berg runter gehen gibt es hier zw. EN und hagen dutzende. 

@die andere tour

und wo wart ihr so überall???


ein paar pics der tour


----------



## apoptygma (15. August 2009)

Wie geil war dieser Nachmittag 

Erstmal das versprochenen Höhenprofil in Farbe






41,25 in 2:58, HF-Mittel 151, 910 HM, 13,8er Schnitt

Danke Uwe , vor allem für die "Wand" die mir mal wieder zeigte, das auch bergauf noch echt was geht, dran zu arbeiten und zu fighten  Die hörte ja echt nicht auf 

Einige Schiebe- und Tragepassagen, einen Fast-Abflug bei mir in nem Schlammloch , Brennnessel-Terror bei Sascha und einen Guide, der zuvorkommender (viele Schattenplätze *gg) nicht hätte sein können.

Danke auch an Ralf, daste mal wieder dabei warst 

Und Kai...wat nicht geht, geht halt nicht, gönn Dir mal nen Tag Pause!!!!

P.S.
@Sascha
Laut Garmin war die größte Steigung 26%


----------



## seppel82 (15. August 2009)

Hab da grad nen recht Bildgewaltigen Treat entdeckt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6171145#post6171145
wollt ich euch nicht vorenthalten 
dürften auch recht saftige uphills dabei sein...


----------



## eminem7905 (15. August 2009)

sep. hier PDS 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=369708&highlight=pds


----------



## sonic3105 (15. August 2009)

26 % ist natürlich ne Marke.

Joa die Runde war Traumhaft.

Schau mal einer an der Martin hat beweis Fotos.....


----------



## eminem7905 (15. August 2009)

ja seb. neue handycam wurde getestet.


----------



## seppel82 (15. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ja seb. Neue handycam wurde getestet.


  :d


----------



## apoptygma (15. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> 26 % ist natürlich ne Marke.
> 
> Joa die Runde war Traumhaft.
> 
> Schau mal einer an der Martin hat beweis Fotos.....



Aber mit dem Anstieg bin ich noch nicht fertig...das nächste Mal gehört er MIR!!!!!


----------



## nope 75 (15. August 2009)

Mir hat es auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Ich habe die Tour bei gps.com mal Hochgeladen.
@wencke
wenn es sich einrichten lässt fahre ich immer gern bei euch mit.
http://gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=xvcatgczvvshehpw


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Und Kai...wat nicht geht, geht halt nicht, gönn Dir mal nen Tag Pause!!!!


Es war sinnlos und die Langsamkeit ging mir auf die Nerven. So habe ich mich dann dazu entschlossen, die Runde abzubrechen. Für alle Beteiligten doof, aber ich sah keine andere Möglichkeit. Das nächste Mal weiß ich Bescheid und komme entweder ausgeruhter oder gar nicht. Ich habe die Sache etwas unterschätzt...  ...und bitte dies zu entschuldigen!

@ Martin
Nöö, mir ging es nicht wie dir! Mir war nicht übel, mir war nicht schwindelig, es kam nur nix raus. Also ging es mir doch wie dir, aber halt nur nicht nur heute. Das nächste Mal geht es mir wieder besser als dir. Oder nennen wir es "anders", klingt nicht so ab...bewertend.

Morgen wird das Wetter gar nicht so schlecht wie zunächst befürchtet. Ich werde morgen also doch noch mal eine Runde fahren. Allerdings locker, ohne jeden Druck, einfach nur für mich durch die Gegend rollen. Und dann ist bald hoffentlich alles wieder gut 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel82 (15. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glG571WflLk"]YouTube - Freerider gegen Motocrosser[/ame]


----------



## Snooselchen (16. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @Snooselchen
> wie wohnst du nicht da oben bei münster oder so???
> 
> wo warst du denn überall?? schicke strecken, die flowig berg runter gehen gibt es hier zw. EN und hagen dutzende.



Hi Martin,

ja, ich wohne in Beckum. Und hier soll es auch tolle Strecken  geben, zwar nicht mit vielen HM aber trotzdem schön 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wollte eigentlich ne 46 km Strecke nehmen, aber dann hätte ich  heute nicht die geile  (leider viiiiel zu kurze) Strecke gefunden, Namens "Hoher  Hagen"  (so heisst ein Restaurant in der Nähe) also bin ich doch lieber die  kürzere gefahren. Als die Strecke dann leider zuende war, musste ich  feststellen, dass ich nicht mehr wusste wo ich war Naja, bin dann nach meiner  Intuition gefahren, und prompt in die falsche Richtung unterwegs gewesen  so habe  ich dann nochmal einen Umweg von 8km in Kauf nehmen müssen. Aber was uns nicht  umbringt .... Bin dann in Neubeckum rausgekommen und über die Landstrasse nach  Beckum. War ca. 1:50h unterwegs. Bilder habe ich leider nicht gemacht 


Liebe Grüße
Steffi


----------



## apoptygma (16. August 2009)

Morghähn......bin ich müde 

Heute steht bei mir nur flaches Rumrollen auf dem Plan. Wahlweise mit Musik oder mit nem Ex der mal wieder im Lande is.

Aber ersma nen Kaffee, sonst passiert hier ga nix *gähn


----------



## mistermoo (16. August 2009)

so bin auch zurück von einer testrunde für die waden

hausrunde reicht erstmal denke ich

1:28std 19,5schnitt max 45km 327hm 28,72km

link zu den fotos von garmisch und duisburg sind per pm zu erfragen


----------



## Mareskan (16. August 2009)

Sodele ich melde mich auch mal wieder zurück. Heute ein wenig den eigenen Grenzbereich mit dem Fitnessbike ausgetestet.

Daten:
Strecke: 150,75km (Menden/Ruhrtalweg --> Duisburg und nach 3 Stunden retour)
Zeit: 5h 55min
Höhe: 541m
Schnitt: 25,38km/h
Puls: 152 Schnitt

Mir tun mächtig die Oberschenkel weh  


Grüße und einen schönen, sonnigen Restsonntag.
Freddy


----------



## CrossX (16. August 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Sodele ich melde mich auch mal wieder zurück. Heute ein wenig den eigenen Grenzbereich mit dem Fitnessbike ausgetestet.
> 
> Daten:
> Strecke: 150,75km (Menden/Ruhrtalweg --> Duisburg und nach 3 Stunden retour)
> ...



Stell dich mal nicht so an. Bin am Freitag zu meiner Freundin gefahren.

Strecke: 141,2 km (Balve-Menden-Ruhrtalradweg bis Witten, dann quer durchs Ruhrgebiet bis hinter Dinslaken)
Zeit: 6h 28min
Höhe:684m
Schnitt:22,43km/h
Puls: 153 Schnitt

Und das ganze mit meinem ollen HT und 6kg Gepäck inkl. Geburtstagsgeschenk für Tessa im Rucksack. 

Allerdings ist mir danach auch erstmal aufgefallen, wie dringend ich mal nen guten Sattel brauche. Und morgen gehts dann die gleiche Strecke wieder nach hause. In diesem Sinne: Frohes radeln.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## eminem7905 (16. August 2009)

wow respekt  , strecken ab 70 km werde grundsätzlich bei mir mit dem pkw erledigt, dann stimmt der schnitt   

ne ich war heute auch auf einer kleinen runde, incl. einem neuen flachen trail, und dem postweg.

27,31km mit 714HM und einem 16,4er schnitt puls 148av


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wow, strecken ab 70 km werde grundsätzlich bei mir mit dem pkw erledigt, dann stimmt der schnitt


Manchmal ist es besser... nix zu sagen!

Ich bin von meiner Runde zurück:
30,45km in 1:24:32h (21,61km/h)
Na ja, nix dolles, ich weiß. Aber ich wollte mich heute nach der Enttäuschung von gestern und der anstrengenden Tour vom Freitag einfach mal erholen. Muss auch mal sein, finde ich.

Kai


----------



## Mareskan (16. August 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Stell dich mal nicht so an. Bin am Freitag zu meiner Freundin gefahren.



Dennis alte Kettensäge, du bist ja auch 20 Jahre jünger  Aber nach Dinsklaken und retour ist auch ne Nummer!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (16. August 2009)

Gut....Regenerationsrunde mal anders....trotz des grenzwertigen Wetters heute, aber ich wollt ansich den Tag rumbekommen, also doch länger als gedacht, dafür ruhig:

74,5 km, in 4:03, Puls-Mittel 124, 18,4er Schnitt, 440 HM

Homebase-Boele-Kemnade-Blankenstein-Herbede und Co-Homebase


----------



## nope 75 (16. August 2009)

Ich habe hier noch ein paar Fotos von der Tour mit Uwe.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/20722
@Wencke
So sehen die Waalwege im Vinschgau aus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]




Gruß Ralf


----------



## sonic3105 (16. August 2009)

Ich hab den Tag auch rum bekommen, mich masslos geärgert.....

dazu jetzt schön nen Taxi teller( Pommes Currywurst Gyros und MAjo)

Und nen ganz leckeres hefeweizen. 
Für heute meld ich mich ab Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. August 2009)

So ich hab mir auch mal die Beine ausgetretten.
42km in 1:48h und 125 Puls.
Es freut mich das es euch gestern gefallen hat.
Wir können die Tage auch mal Richtung Beyenburg und so falls jemend interesse hat.


----------



## sonic3105 (16. August 2009)

@Uwe 
ich bin dabei


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. August 2009)

Hi bin heute sopntan mal auf die Idee gekommen die gute 3 Talsperren Tour zu fahren. Die letzte Fahrt in die Regionen ist noch vor Kyrill gewesen, und so hab ich bestimmt eine halbe Stunde damit verbracht den Weg zu suchen und Äste wegzuräumen. Hatte die Tour ja Kaftraubend in Erinnerung aber heute hat sie mir den Zahn gezogen. Zuhause gerade noch vor dem Zuckeralarm ein Gel reingepfiffen, und danach die Käseschnitte die ich vor der Tour vergas zu essen. 2 Kurze Teilabschnitte mit schönen Wurzeln und Trails sind unpassierbar und allgemein
emein sind die Wege gut zugewuchert.

67 Km und ca 1600 hm sind es (kamen mir heute aber vor wie 4000 )
und 5 Stunden war ich unterwegs.

Welcher GPS Besitzer könnte die Runde mal mit Abfahren  zwecks genauerer Hm abfahren?

Lg Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (16. August 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Welcher GPS Besitzer könnte die Runde mal mit Abfahren  zwecks genauerer Hm abfahren?
> 
> Lg Chris




Klar, wenn ich die Woche mal suizidale Gedanken habe, gern 

Was soviel heisst wie.....nee eher nicht , trotz GPS


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. August 2009)

Kann ja auch ruhig 8-10 Stunden dauern geht ja nur um die Hm und nicht um Zeit. 
Uwe:Hast du so ein Teil? Sofern die Leiste hält.


----------



## apoptygma (16. August 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Kann ja auch ruhig 8-10 Stunden dauern geht ja nur um die Hm und nicht um Zeit.
> Uwe:Hast du so ein Teil? Sofern die Leiste hält.




Hast Du Kurzarbeit oder Urlaub? Ich nicht, also wären die 8-10 Std. nur des Nachts abzureissen 

Entschuldige, aber 8 Std. brauch selbst ich nicht dafür


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hast Du Kurzarbeit oder Urlaub? Ich nicht, also wären die 8-10 Std. nur des Nachts abzureissen



Nach nem Stressigen Arbeitstag drücke ich mir die Tour auch nicht aus dem Kreuz, ist schon was für das We.



> Entschuldige, aber 8 Std. brauch selbst ich nicht dafür



Beweis es  Nur spass. Von den 25 Leuten die ich im Rahmen meiner Guideausbildung zu Gast hatte sind 2 die ganze Tour gefahren.
Das waren zum einen Kai sein Bruder in seiner Aktiven Zeit, und Killor als er noch 30 kg weniger wog. (Sorry) Die Aktion hat mit Pausen ca 7.5 Stunden Gedauert. Wenn man gut die Anstiege hochdrückt und Bergab flowig laufen läst ist es für einen man in 5 Stunden gut zu machen. Bestzeit aus jungen Jahren 4.40 Stunden.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. August 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Kann ja auch ruhig 8-10 Stunden dauern geht ja nur um die Hm und nicht um Zeit.
> Uwe:Hast du so ein Teil? Sofern die Leiste hält.



Hi Chris,

die Leiste hält aber so ein GPS Ding hab ich nicht!
Außerdem verschandelt so ein Klotz das ganze Bike


----------



## apoptygma (17. August 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Beweis es  Nur spass. Bestzeit aus jungen Jahren 4.40 Stunden.



Damit kann man mir eh nicht kommen  Zeit ist bei mir Fahr/Schiebe/Bewegzeit, keine Rumsitz und Quassel- und Sichauffeschulterklopfzeit 

Gediegenen Tag allen....


----------



## Unrest (17. August 2009)

3-Talsperrem-Tour meint aber nicht Hasper TS - Ennepe TS und Glör TS oder?

Habe neulich dafür - mit Einkehr an der Glör und Rückweg nach Hohenlimburg über Straße - knappe 5h gebraucht. Waren insgesamt 75km und 18xxhm, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab..


@nope: Wo sind die Fotos geschossen? Schaut interessant aus..


----------



## nope 75 (17. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> @nope: Wo sind die Fotos geschossen? Schaut interessant aus..



Das ist im Vinschgau Südtirol bei Latsch. Sehr schönes Tal, super zum Wandern und Biken.

Gruß nope75


----------



## sonic3105 (17. August 2009)

@Nope
Ja die bilder sind Super.
Auchd as Tal sieht echt Schick aus...


So meine Mäntel für Hagen sind gekauft jetzt muss nur das Wetter mitspielen.


----------



## apoptygma (17. August 2009)

*verwundert auf die Uhr guck

Tatsache...ich hab pünktlich Feierabend machen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (17. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Nope
> Ja die bilder sind Super.
> Auchd as Tal sieht echt Schick aus...
> 
> ...



Wat für reifen!


----------



## apoptygma (17. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wat für reifen!



Ich tippe auf die RoRo


----------



## Unrest (17. August 2009)

Wenns trocken ist, ist man mit was fluffig rollendem gut bedient.
Wenns gepisst hat/im Rennen pisst, braucht man Schlammreifen.

Der RoRo ist also nicht unbedingt optimal, lieber Sascha..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. August 2009)

Wenn es trocken ist, habe ich die richtigen Reifen! Wenn es auch nur einer wagt auf die Strecke zu schwitzen, bin ich aufgeschmissen!

Kai


----------



## Unrest (17. August 2009)

Lass die Kojak oder XCR Road besser daheim, Kai..


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Lass die Kojak oder XCR Road besser daheim, Kai..


Nee, schlimmer 
Nic/Ralph (Nic vorne hat gut 6000km vorne gelaufen, der Ralph hinten hat noch mal 1000km mehr). Mal schauen was ich bis dahin noch so auftreiben kann... Zur Not habe ich aber auch noch einen 2.25 Nic und 2.25 Ron hier, wobei letzterer nach deiner Aussage eher ungeeignet ist und auch nicht mehr neu ist, im Gegensatz zum Nic.

Kai


----------



## Unrest (17. August 2009)

Ich hätte noch nen 3tkm alten 2.1er Nic hier rumliegen. Interesse?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch nen 3tkm alten 2.1er Nic hier rumliegen. Interesse?


Erstmal nicht, aber dennoch Danke!

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (17. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wenns trocken ist, ist man mit was fluffig rollendem gut bedient.
> Wenns gepisst hat/im Rennen pisst, braucht man Schlammreifen.
> 
> Der RoRo ist also nicht unbedingt optimal, lieber Sascha..



Wobei der RoRo eigendlich ganz gut rollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (17. August 2009)

ja wenn es trocken ist beidseitig roro


----------



## Dark2308 (17. August 2009)

hi

habe da mal eine frage

vor allem für die "Wand" die mir mal wieder zeigte, das auch bergauf noch echt was geht


wo findet man die wand


----------



## apoptygma (17. August 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> habe da mal eine frage
> 
> ...




Ohje, da frag ma den Uwe.....ich könnte getz über den Garmin in etwa, wenn ich das Programm ausreize, rausbekommen, wie man da hinkommt, aber vielleicht kann Uwe das konkretisieren.

Ich dachte echt, der mach Spass, als er meinte "Das sind getz gefühlte 1300 HM"


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (17. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> die Leiste hält aber so ein GPS Ding hab ich nicht!
> Außerdem verschandelt so ein Klotz das ganze Bike



 Da ist schon was dran, mir kommt so n Teil auch nicht ans Bike. Allerdings sollte ich nach 3 Jahren den Polarbär zum Batteriewechsel einsenden.. Dann klappt es auch mit den Hömes.



> 3-Talsperrem-Tour meint aber nicht Hasper TS - Ennepe TS und Glör TS oder?
> 
> Habe neulich dafür - mit Einkehr an der Glör und Rückweg nach Hohenlimburg über Straße - knappe 5h gebraucht. Waren insgesamt 75km und 18xxhm, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab..



http://www.metzkerracing.de/pageID_6433707.html
Heilenbecker-Enneper-Glör-Hasper.



> Wobei der RoRo eigendlich ganz gut rollt.


 Aber nicht so gut wie der Race King


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (17. August 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Aber nicht so gut wie der Race King



Dafür mehr Zähne (Biss)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (17. August 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> habe da mal eine frage
> 
> ...



Breite:  51°16'13.66"N
Länge:   7°24'27.67"E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (17. August 2009)




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (17. August 2009)

Ich fürchte nicht, besonders auf Schotter Wurzeln und im nassen ist der Grip des RK um Welten besser. 




> hi
> 
> habe da mal eine frage
> 
> ...



Also eine Wand findest du in Ennepetal und zwar den Ennepe-Hangweg.
Geht vom Minigolfplatz am Platsch  ca 500 Meter mit 17% schön verblockt auf Schotter hoch. ´Da weiste echt was du getan hast danach.


----------



## apoptygma (17. August 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ja danke, das war wohl da wo ich mich im letzten Jahr das erste mal gelegt habe.....ne Kai???


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (17. August 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ich fürchte nicht, besonders auf Schotter Wurzeln und im nassen ist der Grip des RK um Welten besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Über die Reifen wahl lass es sich streiten was nicht viel sinn macht.

Aber die Wand von der wir hier sprechen hat gut 26 bis 27% und ist auch Schott.

Gefühlte 1800hm mit Baumgrenze


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (17. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Breite:  51°16'13.66"N
> Länge:   7°24'27.67"E



Mit UTM aus der TK 25 Analysiert?



> Ja danke, das war wohl da wo ich mich im letzten Jahr das erste mal gelegt habe.....ne Kai???



Echt? also wenn du soweit hochgefahren bist das du zu ner Lichtung mit 2 Bänken kommst sage ich nur Hut Ab.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (17. August 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Mit UTM aus der TK 25 Analysiert?



Google Earth


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja danke, das war wohl da wo ich mich im letzten Jahr das erste mal gelegt habe.....ne Kai???


Das war im fahrbaren unteren Teil, ja!
Der obere Teil ist so steil, da habe ich keinen Bock drauf!  Ist der Uphill zu stark, bist du zu schwach, ich weiß... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (17. August 2009)

http://www.todaysbigthing.com/2009/08/05


----------



## apoptygma (17. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Über die Reifen wahl lass es sich streiten was nicht viel sinn macht.
> 
> Aber die Wand von der wir hier sprechen hat gut 26 bis 27% und ist auch Schott.
> 
> Gefühlte 1800hm mit Baumgrenze



 ja, vor allem war da bei mir ne "Geh in die Beine Du Sauerstoff-Grenze" 

26% bei sagte mein Garmin-Klotz 

So..Bettzeit....Nacht zusammen....!


----------



## apoptygma (17. August 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Mit UTM aus der TK 25 Analysiert?
> 
> 
> 
> Echt? also wenn du soweit hochgefahren bist das du zu ner Lichtung mit 2 Bänken kommst sage ich nur Hut Ab.




Nein, ich hab mich ja schon unten an nen Baum gelehnt 

Ich sagte ja auch nur, das ich den Uphill kenne 

Das war im Juli meine ich.....da hatte ich noch mein kleines erstes Rad unterm Popo und war meine 1. oder 2. längere Ausfahrt meine ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (17. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das war im Juli meine ich.....da hatte ich noch mein kleines erstes Rad unterm Popo und war meine 1. oder 2. längere Ausfahrt meine ich



Du brauchst dich hier nicht rechtfertigen!
Vor der Leisstung die du nach so kurzer Zeit brings ziehe ich meinen Hut.


----------



## apoptygma (18. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Du brauchst dich hier nicht rechtfertigen!
> Vor der Leisstung die du nach so kurzer Zeit brings ziehe ich meinen Hut.


----------



## Unrest (18. August 2009)

Da kann ich dem Uwe nur zustimmen.
Im ersten Jahr das 24h-Rennen in Angriff genommen. Wagen, glaub ich, nicht viele..! :=)


----------



## apoptygma (18. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Da kann ich dem Uwe nur zustimmen.
> Im ersten Jahr das 24h-Rennen in Angriff genommen. Wagen, glaub ich, nicht viele..! :=)



Schluss getz.....wir waren 4 und ich nach 20 Std. over and out.

Es ist der 18. heute mein Guter.....you know?? 

Wie gesagt, wäre toll, wenn wir die Zahlen heute Abend rausjagen.

So, ich bin ins Büro...


----------



## sonic3105 (18. August 2009)

Guten morgen Welt,
so ich mahc mich gleich mal auf den weg zur einschulung......


----------



## mistermoo (18. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Guten morgen Welt,
> so ich mahc mich gleich mal auf den weg zur einschulung......



aber nix ausse tüte klauen ja....


----------



## eminem7905 (18. August 2009)

er ist ja kein pole


----------



## apoptygma (18. August 2009)

Und ich geh getz Strecke bauen


----------



## Dark2308 (18. August 2009)

500 meter vom platsch geht es rechts nach ahlausen richtung rüggeberg hoch
wo ist denn da der schotterweg
auf dem bild von google schaut das auch fast so aus ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (18. August 2009)

So, zurück vom Dreck schüppen.....schomma nen bisschen die Hagener Strecke fein gemacht....viel gelacht


----------



## apoptygma (18. August 2009)

@Dark

Ja frag mich ma...ich habs Platsch nicht gesehen, was aber nix heisst....das Stück jedenfalls is jedenfalls elendslang.


----------



## apoptygma (18. August 2009)

Und noch was....es werden dringenst noch Streckenposten für das Renn-Wochenende gesucht, sowohl Samstag als auch am Sonntag beim NRW Cup.

Wenn also Interesse besteht, bitte bitte mal melden.


----------



## sonic3105 (18. August 2009)

Ich bin auch zurück .......
Ga2 /Kraftintervalle gefahren.
28,16 km / 1:00:01 min/ Schnitt steht ja dann da/hfq 154 schnitt/ Hm 224

So ich bin Raus


----------



## Dark2308 (18. August 2009)

schade Wenke

aber vielleicht hat ja jemand anderes genauere info zur anfahrt


----------



## RaufRunter (18. August 2009)

http://gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=xvcatgczvvshehpw

GPS-Daten eines Mitfahrers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (18. August 2009)

ich habe da ne frage zu den navi aufzeichnungen, warum sind auf wenckes gps ca. 910HM und bei nope nur 768HM?? wie wird die höhe gemessen, anhand der sateliten oder per barometer???


----------



## Unrest (18. August 2009)

*gähn*

Da bin ich glatt um 19 Uhr nachm Duschen eingepennt..
Waren doch nur lockere 69,24km in 2:26 - ein Mal Actionsports und Retour.
Irgendwas lief heute nicht gut..


@apoptygma: Die Zahlen hast du im ICQ. Weil ich Doof gepennt hab, musste ich das jetzt grad im müden Kopp noch machen..


@sonic: Samstag fahren, Sonntag helfen, wie stehts?

@eminem: Ein GPS trianguliert die Position und bei entsprechend vielen Satteliten auch die Höhe. Sofern Wenckes HighTech-Dingsi das nicht barometrisch ist, sind ihre Werte ungenauer als Nopes.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## apoptygma (19. August 2009)

Der 705 misst barometrisch. Saschas Werte auf dem Rox lagen aber nach meiner Erinnerung ebenfalls bei 900.

@Micha:

Ok, ich jag dann die mail eben noch raus

Warum Du eingepennt bist? War nen bissken warm oder? Ich war selbst nach dem bissken Strecke schüppen später platt und um halb 10 inne Falle


----------



## Unrest (19. August 2009)

3 Pullen Wasser gesoffen und irgendwann auf der Rückfahrt war mir schlecht, also Riegel gefuttert und in Nachrodt zwei Brötchen reingeschoben.
Wurde davon auch nur leidlich besser. 
Unter der Dusche kamen dann Kopfschmerzen und ich hab mich dann "nur mal eben" auf Bett gefläzt.. *lach*
Überhitzt und gehungerastet würd ich vermuten.


Wie schaut die Strecke denn aus? =)


----------



## apoptygma (19. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> 3 Pullen Wasser gesoffen und irgendwann auf der Rückfahrt war mir schlecht, also Riegel gefuttert und in Nachrodt zwei Brötchen reingeschoben.
> Wurde davon auch nur leidlich besser.
> Unter der Dusche kamen dann Kopfschmerzen und ich hab mich dann "nur mal eben" auf Bett gefläzt.. *lach*
> Überhitzt und gehungerastet würd ich vermuten.
> ...




Ganz toll, wir waren echt fleissig im Start/Ziel . Hoffen wir mal nur, das das durche "Kontrolle" geht und Markus Ambitionen "Da machen wir noch........" nicht wieder gechasst werden. Büsche gestutzt, das auch die Zuschauer alle Abflüge gut sehen können bei Bier und Wurst....danach noch bei Toto was getrunken, nee war sehr nett, Wir waren ganze 5 Leute.....


----------



## apoptygma (19. August 2009)

So, da das Wetter morgen schier unerträglich sein soll, werd ich hier heute zu 2 die Biege machen und dann ne Runde langsam aufs Rad. Mehr sollte man körperlich bei den Temperaturen auch eh nicht machen denk ich.

Außerdem is meine neue Sugoi da, und nach erstem Anprobieren ist die sowas von bequem und kaum zu spüren, das man ne Hose anhat  Die wird dann bei 30 Grad gleich ersma härtegetestet (und ich hol mir sicherlich dann an weissen Stellen anne Beine von der 3/4 direkt nen Brand...na ja


----------



## sonic3105 (19. August 2009)

@unrest
Sieht schlecht aus, bin so wie es aussschaut am We komplett verplant.
Wird wohl nichtmal was mit fahren.

ein andermal sicehr gern.

Allen schonmal nen Sonnigen tag und viel Spass bei dem tollen Wetter


----------



## apoptygma (19. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> aussschaut am We komplett verplant.
> Wird wohl nichtmal was mit fahren.






Wieso dat denn????


@Micha:
Ich habe aber für Sonntag noch verbindlich nen Streckenposten akquiriert


----------



## eminem7905 (19. August 2009)

edit: ganz interessanter bericht, lesenswert. 
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/.../alles-ueber-rollwiderstand.35972.2.htm?skip=


----------



## sonic3105 (19. August 2009)

Bevor hir missverständnise aufkommen, dachte Micha redet von dem Kommenden We.
Meine also nicht das rennwochenende. Dast steh ich ganz sicher am Start solange keine Höheren Kräfte walten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. August 2009)

Halloooo...
Sagt mal, habt ihr für das kommende Wochenende schon etwas geplant? Wie sieht es mit einer Runde nach Hamm aus, um Steffi mal zu besuchen? Gibt es da allgemein von irgendwem Interesse? Es sollte doch am Wochenende kühler werden.
Alleine fahren macht aufgrund akuter Orientierungslegasthenie leider keinen Sinn... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (19. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Halloooo...
> Sagt mal, habt ihr für das kommende Wochenende schon etwas geplant? Wie sieht es mit einer Runde nach Hamm aus, um Steffi mal zu besuchen? Gibt es da allgemein von irgendwem Interesse? Es sollte doch am Wochenende kühler werden.
> Alleine fahren macht aufgrund akuter Orientierungslegasthenie leider keinen Sinn...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Sollte man ggf. mal überlegen, ja  Von meiner Seite aber wirklich nur, wenns echt kühler wird, das heisst definitiv unter 25 Grad. Bei den Temperaturen bekommt mich keiner aufs Rad.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (19. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> edit: ganz interessanter bericht, lesenswert.
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/.../alles-ueber-rollwiderstand.35972.2.htm?skip=



Da bin ich mir 2.25 RoRo und 2,5bar  doch ganz gut dabei!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (19. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Halloooo...
> Sagt mal, habt ihr für das kommende Wochenende schon etwas geplant? Wie sieht es mit einer Runde nach Hamm aus, um Steffi mal zu besuchen? Gibt es da allgemein von irgendwem Interesse? Es sollte doch am Wochenende kühler werden.
> Alleine fahren macht aufgrund akuter Orientierungslegasthenie leider keinen Sinn...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Samstag = Rennen danach ab Richtung Hamburg und Sonntag erst wiederzurück.


----------



## shaun_baker (19. August 2009)




----------



## shaun_baker (19. August 2009)

Ich würd ja gern ne Tour mit machen am WE aber denke ich werd körperlich nicht in der Lage sein, da ich nen bissel was anderes geplant habe am WE

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0XhYb8pwqU"]YouTube - PETER WACKEL - Ã30[/ame]


----------



## apoptygma (19. August 2009)

*grusel

Also 2x muss man mir das nicht antun 

Peter wat? Wackel????

OMG


----------



## shaun_baker (19. August 2009)

hab es ja gelöscht  pc hing


----------



## apoptygma (19. August 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> hab es ja gelöscht  pc hing



Also wenn ich nen Kerl wäre, würd bei mir bei solchen Honks auch alles hängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (19. August 2009)

bist aber nicht


----------



## sonic3105 (19. August 2009)

So, heute mal noch ne ganz kurze Ga1 gedreht.
28,67 km /1:09:08 min/ Schnitt24,96 kmh / 132 Hfq /161 Hm

Durchschnitt Temperatur 32,5 Grad nur mal so nebenbei.
und nicht so nen Schattenwals fahrer, richtig inne Sonne gewesen LAch


----------



## apoptygma (19. August 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> bist aber nicht



So 1-2 Tage würd ich gern ma tauschen, aber nur wegen ein paar Erfahrungsdefiziten


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sollte man ggf. mal überlegen, ja  Von meiner Seite aber wirklich nur, wenns echt kühler wird, das heisst definitiv unter 25 Grad. Bei den Temperaturen bekommt mich keiner aufs Rad.


Also Samstag soll es, wird sind ja mittlerweile etwas an die hohen Temperaturen gewöhnt, deutlich kühler werden. Wetter.com spricht von 20/21° Höchsttemperatur. 


Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Samstag = Rennen danach ab Richtung Hamburg und Sonntag erst wiederzurück.


Schade  Aber ich wünsche dir dennoch viel Spaß und ein schönes Wochenende 

@ all
Hat sonst noch jemand Zeit und Lust am Samstag(?) nach Hamm zu fahren?

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (19. August 2009)

Ich hab das getz ma nachvollziehen wollen, warum der Garmin ne höhere HM Angabe anzeigt als gpsies später auf dem Track.

Ich hab dafür mal meine Wiblingwerder Runde mit etwas über 1000 Hm hochgeladen, laut Garmin Connect und Garmin Trainingscenter wird diese mit 1000 HM ausgewiesen, lade ich das Zeuch in gpies hoch, sinds nur noch 800 und nen paar kaputte, warum auch immer. Das ist mit anderen Strecken genauso, gpies zeigt weniger an, woran das auch immer liegt.

Edit:
Ein paar Foren geben an, das gpsies seine Berechnungsgrudlagen aus irgendwelchen Satelitenmessungen nimmt....daher wohl auch die Unterschiede, die teilweise sogar nach oben hin sich verändern können, also Angabe Garmin niedriger als gpsies ausweist. Auch die Geräte unterscheiden sich manchmal in der Aufzeichnung von unteschieden in der Aufzeichnung eines Höghenunterschieds, manche wohl erst ab 5m, manche jeden Hubbel....soviel technsiches Wau Wau nervt mich dann aber doch nen bissken an


----------



## apoptygma (20. August 2009)

url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Christian....am wohl heissesten Tag des Jahres *schwitz.

Lass Dich schön feiern, de A.rsch ist eh schon ab ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (20. August 2009)




----------



## shaun_baker (20. August 2009)

[big] DANKE aber das ist jedes Jahr der heisseste Tag des Jahres und das liegt nicht am Wetter[/big]


----------



## sonic3105 (20. August 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

.......
na dann will auch ich dir mal Gratulieren, alles alles gute wünsche ich dir.
Feier schön und geniess das tolle Wetter.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. August 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> [big] DANKE aber das ist jedes Jahr der heisseste Tag des Jahres und das liegt nicht am Wetter[/big]


Endlich mal einer, der seinen Geburtstag auch öffentlich zu feiern weiß! 
 Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute! 

Feier schön und lass dich reich beschenken!

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (20. August 2009)

@christian
alles gute zum geburtstag, laß es dir gut gehen 

@all

mein bike wird am Mittwoch zusammengebaut, und ende nächster woche (falls alle teile da sind, wovon ich ausgehe, ist ja kein canyon  ) sollte es lt. hotline schon bei mir sein. und weil das bike so schön ist, hier nochmal ein bild 






EDIT: Stuntzi ist am gardasee


----------



## mistermoo (20. August 2009)

warum hat deine zukünfigte den so dicke beine bekommen, also da würde ich nochmal über schmales fusswerk nachdenken 

gerade im bezug auf den fussdrucktest...


----------



## apoptygma (21. August 2009)

@Jenz:

Die Meldung für Thomas hat noch geklappt, ebenso 1.+2. Schicht Posten am Sonntag. Maik hat die mails noch abgerufen


----------



## apoptygma (21. August 2009)

@Kai:

Oder sollen wir wat ganz anderes machen?? 

Mippm Zug und Bike früh nach Lennestadt und dann 20 km rollen nach Grafschaft, da Uwe und Micha und Co. im Ziel entgegennehmen und dann am Nachmittag nach Lennestadt zurück?


----------



## apoptygma (21. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai:
> 
> Oder sollen wir wat ganz anderes machen??
> 
> Mippm Zug und Bike früh nach Lennestadt und dann 20 km rollen nach Grafschaft, da Uwe und Micha und Co. im Ziel entgegennehmen und dann am Nachmittag nach Lennestadt zurück?



Hat sich grad erledigt, Lennestadt gehört ja nimmer zum VRR, da wird das Zugtickes zu teuer, ich dachte, da kämen wir wieder mit Mutters Ticket hin.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. August 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen!


apoptygma schrieb:


> Hat sich grad erledigt, Lennestadt gehört ja nimmer zum VRR, da wird das Zugtickes zu teuer, ich dachte, da kämen wir wieder mit Mutters Ticket hin.


Also bleibt es bei Hamm und zurück mit evtl. kleiner Runde in Hamm? Oder stehe ich gerade voll auf dem Schlauch? Wenn nicht, wann soll es losgehen?

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> Also bleibt es bei Hamm und zurück mit evtl. kleiner Runde in Hamm? Oder stehe ich gerade voll auf dem Schlauch? Wenn nicht, wann soll es losgehen?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Du weiss ich noch nicht, ich habe mich ehrlich gesagt da noch nicht schlau gemacht ob des Weges. Dazu ist mir das auch morgen etwas unpassend von der Zeit her, da es ja schon den ganzen Tag schluckt
und ich ggf. noch was anderes vorhabe später.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Du weiss ich noch nicht, ich habe mich ehrlich gesagt da noch nicht schlau gemacht ob des Weges. Dazu ist mir das auch morgen etwas unpassend von der Zeit her, da es ja schon den ganzen Tag schluckt
> und ich ggf. noch was anderes vorhabe später.


----------



## apoptygma (21. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


>




Ja sorry, aber meine Woche war mehr als stressig mal wieder und ich habe wenig Lust, getz noch die Strecke auszutüfteln. Zudem würd ich morgen auch mal gern länger als 5 Uhr schlafen 

Oder Du setzt Dich mal dran und machst das  Welche Radweg geht da hin (müsste ansich ne Kombi Ruhrtalradweg und Emscherradweg sein......

Aber ernshaft habe ich da heute schon für morgen keine Lust drauf , meine Bude hats auch ma wieder nötig...und und und


----------



## eminem7905 (21. August 2009)

@seb. bike wieder fertig, oder wann kannst du es abholen???
WE fahren???

@all

natürlich wer lust hat, kann sich uns anschließen, tour hagener süden/schloss/talsperre, ca40/1000/15  KM/HM/schnitt


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mippm Zug und Bike früh nach Lennestadt und dann 20 km rollen nach Grafschaft, da Uwe und Micha und Co. im Ziel entgegennehmen und dann am Nachmittag nach Lennestadt zurück?


Würde ich ansich machen, wenn da nicht gewisse Dinge im Weg stehen würden...


apoptygma schrieb:


> ist mir das auch morgen etwas unpassend von der Zeit her, da es ja schon den ganzen Tag schluckt
> und ich ggf. noch was anderes vorhabe später.





apoptygma schrieb:


> Woche war mehr als stressig ...würd ich morgen auch mal gern länger als 5 Uhr schlafen...habe da heute schon für morgen keine Lust drauf , meine Bude hats auch ma wieder nötig...und und und


Vorschlag:
Nächstes Mal einfach direkt sagen dass du keine Lust hast. Das ist dann schon okay für mich.

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (21. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Würde ich ansich machen, wenn da nicht gewisse Dinge im Weg stehen würden...
> 
> 
> Vorschlag:
> ...




Tust Du mir bitte einen Gefallen? Komm mir nicht so getz  Is nur lieb gemeint.

Und ich brösel Dir getz auch nich auf, das ich für Grafschaft sicherlich um 15 Uhr ca. wieder zu Hause gewesen wäre (Zugfahren und 40 km rollen etwas unanstregender ist als 140 km Radweg), Hamm nen Himmelfahrtskommando ist, weil ich mich quasi eh um alles wie Wegfindung und so hätte kümmern müssen und und und....

Also sei so gut ja?


----------



## apoptygma (21. August 2009)

So, endlich zu Hause.

Wenn mich der Teufel reitet, werf ich mich morgen doch noch innen Zug und fahre nach Grafschaft.

Aber nu ersma ne Stunde auf die Couch!


----------



## apoptygma (21. August 2009)

Kleine Feierabendrunde mit dem Micha gedreht, dem ich dann doch morgen in Grafschaft vor Ort die Daumen drücken werde.

42.40 km, 2:10, 306 HM, durchblutungsfördernde Brennnesseln mitgenommen  ("Rechts oder geradeaus......nehmen wir gerade aus!".......ein Traum) mit Einkehr beim McDrive und einer Aussage/Vorhaben, die/das ich hier nicht wiedergeben werde


----------



## Unrest (21. August 2009)

Ich hab kein Problem damit zuzugeben, dass ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe die letzten 10km mit dem Zug abzukürzen... *lach*
Hab mir dann aber in der Donnerkuhle noch mal richtig die Kugel gegeben und nun die Speicher mit Nudeln gefüllt.
So werd ich sicherlich meine 16 Plätze Vorsprung (in der Trophy-Wertung) auf Sascha morgen ausweiten können.. xD


Gute Nacht und bis morgen,
das Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (21. August 2009)

der sascha hat bestimmt geheimtraining gemacht....


----------



## sonic3105 (21. August 2009)

Mein Geheim Training ist gerade Pause......
Aber ausweiten stimmt, da Grafschaft für mich ne Streichwertung wird.


----------



## mistermoo (21. August 2009)

schauen wir mal, wie fit du bist, denke da kommt noch einer so von hinten angeschossen, so nen kleiner auf nem kleinen bike im windschatten


----------



## apoptygma (21. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Problem damit zuzugeben, dass ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe die letzten 10km mit dem Zug abzukürzen... *lach*
> Hab mir dann aber in der Donnerkuhle noch mal richtig die Kugel gegeben und nun die Speicher mit Nudeln gefüllt.
> So werd ich sicherlich meine 16 Plätze Vorsprung (in der Trophy-Wertung) auf Sascha morgen ausweiten können.. xD
> 
> ...



Ich wollt ja nur das DU das erzählst ;-)

Bis morgen, ich geb mir Mühe zu Start rechtzeitig da zu sein um noch Toi Toi Toi zu sagen.....


----------



## Unrest (21. August 2009)

@mistermoo: Fährst du unter den Herren? Auf welchem Platz stehst du momentan? 


Gute Nacht zusammen! Und bis morgen.


----------



## mistermoo (22. August 2009)

morgen micha, drücke dir und den anderen fahrern die daumen, pannenfrei und mit einem pers. gutem ergebnis ins ziel zu kommen,

keine ahnung wo ich stehe, da ich die trophy aber nicht wirklich fahre, bin nur 2 rennen gefahren zum einstieg diese saison

vielleicht werde ich mir da mal mehr vornehmen nächstes jahr und meine bisherigen zeiten um je ca. 10-15 min zu verbessern, das ist mein ziel erstmal, es ist noch immer ein hobby für mich und kein wettkampf um mich mit wem anders gewissermaßen zu messen, geschweige auf irgendwelche hochtrabende plätze zu hoffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floki85 (22. August 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich wohne noch in Dortmund 44139 aber ziehe kommende Woche nach Hagen um. Fahre ein gutes MTB, bin jedoch noch Anfänger und kann nicht so anspruchsvolle Strecken fahren, da ich manchmal das Gefühl habe , das Rad nicht ganz unter Kontrolle zu haben (z.b. bei Sprüngen, richtig hohen Wurzeln, Steinen usw.). 

Ich möchte heute und morgen mit dem MTB fahren, vielleicht kommt jemand mit? 

Morgen würde ich z. B. nach Hagen fahren wollen und mein MTB dann im Elternhaus lassen und mit dem Auto zurück, da ich es ja fürn Umzug brauche *g* Aber für die Strecke Dortmund - Hagen wäre mir ein Mitfahrer lieb  

Demnächst fahr ich dann eher im Hohenlimburger Wald etc herum


----------



## eminem7905 (22. August 2009)

Hi floki,

wo ziehst du hin nach hagen???

ich fahre morgen vormittag gegen 10-11 uhr ne runde, bis max. 13 uhr, falls du lust hast, kannst du dich ja anschließen. kann dir ein paar schöne wege im wald zeigen.


----------



## sonic3105 (22. August 2009)

Wünsche allen Startern in Grafschaft ein Pannenfreies und Sturzfreies Rennen.
Ich drücke die Daumen für die guten Plätze.

Also dann gutes gelingen.


----------



## Floki85 (22. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> Hi floki,
> 
> wo ziehst du hin nach hagen???
> 
> ich fahre morgen vormittag gegen 10-11 uhr ne runde, bis max. 13 uhr, falls du lust hast, kannst du dich ja anschließen. kann dir ein paar schöne wege im wald zeigen.



Hi,

ich wohne dann in Holthausen bei Hohenlimburg. Welche Wälder meinst du denn? Eigentlich muss das Bike ja eh nach Hagen, von daher wollte ich die Tour nach Hagen machen. Mit dem Auto zurück, damit ich dann eben Möbel miteinpacken kann demnächst ...


----------



## eminem7905 (22. August 2009)

ach jatzt habe ich es verstanden, du fährst morgen mit dem mtb nach hagen  

kann dir hier die wege um das schloss und ein wenig den hagener süden zeigen. ansonsten sind hier ein paar fahrer die ein gps haben, und eher den hagener norden besser kennen. wie gesagt das hier ist ein bunter haufen. 

was fährst du denn für ein mtb???


----------



## Floki85 (22. August 2009)

Hi,

wir können dann aber gerne ums Schloss fahren demnächst. Ich kenne mich halt gut am Märchenwald und Richtung Haßley aus, da ich da aufgewachsen bin. Aber wir fahren dann demnächst auf jeden Fall mal öfter zusammen, versprochen 

Fahre ein Focus Raven, komplett SRAM X9/0, Fox F100 und Louise als Eckdaten  Habe es günstig gebraucht bekommen, wiegt keine 11kg mit Pedalen  Bin auch recht zufrieden damit, obwohl ich noch meine Sitzhaltung ändern müsste (d.h. Vorbau, Lenker, evtl Barends zulegen...).


----------



## apoptygma (22. August 2009)

Floki85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir können dann aber gerne ums Schloss fahren demnächst. Ich kenne mich halt gut am Märchenwald und Richtung Haßley aus, da ich da aufgewachsen bin. Aber wir fahren dann demnächst auf jeden Fall mal öfter zusammen, versprochen
> 
> Fahre ein Focus Raven, komplett SRAM X9/0, Fox F100 und Louise als Eckdaten  Habe es günstig gebraucht bekommen, wiegt keine 11kg mit Pedalen  Bin auch recht zufrieden damit, obwohl ich noch meine Sitzhaltung ändern müsste (d.h. Vorbau, Lenker, evtl Barends zulegen...).



Hi Flocki!

Erstmal Willkommen  Schööööönes Bike auf alle Fälle erstmal. 

Werde morgen ebenfalls wohl unterwegs sein, allerdings erst später, wollte meine Hausrunde in Vorhalle/Volmarstein fahren, wenns nicht allzu heiss wird. Tempo eher mässig, da mein Knie muckt, ich muss ma gucken, was es abkann im Moment. Wenn Dir später lieber ist, komm gern mit. Später heisst bei mit erst nach 15 Uhr denk ich.

@all
Aus Grafschaft zurück

Leider etwas unschön für Micha gelaufen, nach einer Pannenserie mit seinem Ersatzschlauch und ner Schaltung, die nicht mehr wollte wie sie sollte, hat er das Handtuch bei km was weiss ich geschmissen. Uwe ist, m.E. auf 17 rum seiner AK gelandet. Haben uns leider nur kurz nach der Einführungsrunde gegrüßt, danach ward er nicht mehr gesehen.

Grafschaft ist sehr klein vom Festival-Platz her, keine Expo, eher gemütlich bis später brechend voll und wenig Platz. Bin von Lennestadt aus mit dem Bike rüber gefahren und wurde noch von einerm P-Racer namens Sascha (falls er hier mal liest, lieben Gruß) aufm Rennrad begleitet.

In Grafschaft selbst nen wenig rumgerollt, aber nach 1:45 oder so waren die ersten schon wieder im Ziel.

So hab ich fahrmässig 35 km auf der Uhr bei 1:41 und 446 HM auf der Uhr gehabt.


----------



## apoptygma (23. August 2009)

Ich werde mich ein wenig hier aus dem Forum zurückziehen, das hat in erster Linie private Gründe.

Zum anderen werd ich mich wohl zukünftig ein wenig mehr bei den Aylienz orientieren, Tourenmöglichkeiten in Anspruch nehmen, Vereinsarbeit als solche, da ich spätestens in der nächsten Saison auch für die Aylienz an den Start gehen will.

Alle die wat wollen, haben ja meine Kontaktdaten, mit einigen bin ich ja bis heute täglich auch außerhalb des Forums in Kontakt. 

Bis denne!


----------



## sonic3105 (23. August 2009)

@Wencke
Alles gute


----------



## eminem7905 (23. August 2009)

so bin auch wieder von einer kleinen runde hier auf dem eilperfeld zurück, 
16,5km424hm mit einem 15,6er schnitt, anschließend ein bierchen im garten bei freunden  lecker!!!

@seb. diese woche biken??? falls ja schreib ne sms oder hier rein, will diese woche viele std. machen, da hoffentlich zum ende er woche mein neues bike kommt. und falls es freitag vormittag kommen sollte, gehe ich nicht arbeiten 

@kai
dein sattel dümpelt hier noch in meinem wohnug rum, bringe es dir zum rennen in hagen vorbei, wenn es ok für dich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> dein sattel dümpelt hier noch in meinem wohnug rum, bringe es dir zum rennen in hagen vorbei, wenn es ok für dich ist.


Ja, ansich schon. Kann aber auch sein, dass wir uns vorher noch treffen, muss man mal schauen. Aber wenn nicht, bring ihn mit, klar!

Heute:
104,44km in 4:11:45h (24,89km/h)
Für morgen ist eine lockere Runde geplant. 20er Schnitt, 2:30h, evtl. ein bissl schneller. Viel mehr als 50km mache ich morgen aber nicht.

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (23. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Uwe ist, m.E. auf 17 rum seiner AK gelandet. Haben uns leider nur kurz nach der Einführungsrunde gegrüßt, danach ward er nicht mehr gesehen.



So bin aus Hamburg zurück (echt geiles Städtchen).
Bin am Samstag auf dem 17 gelandet!
Hab mich kurz mit Michael unterhalten und dann gesehen das er eine Reifenschaden hatte.
Ab Sonntag bin ich in Berlin unterwegs und am darauf fogenden WE steht ja schon Hagen!


----------



## sonic3105 (24. August 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen seit ihr auch schon alle da habt ihr auch so gut geschlafen na dann ist ja alles klar.......


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (24. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen seit ihr auch schon alle da habt ihr auch so gut geschlafen na dann ist ja alles klar.......



Wat is los


----------



## mistermoo (24. August 2009)

scheiss tag kann ich nur sagen, 2 leute krank für keine ahnung wochen.... grml gut das ich rotieren kann, mal sehen wann ich platze...

need nen neuen job, aber daran wird gearbeitet, heute direkt mal kontakte geknüpft


----------



## sonic3105 (24. August 2009)

@uwe
 keine Sorge alles in bester Ordnung.

@jens
na das hört sich doch richtig nach ner Zufriedenen positiven einstellung zu deinem job an.


----------



## eminem7905 (24. August 2009)

guten abend zusammen, 

hast du urlaub sascha??? 
ich war ja jetzt bis auf gestern schon länger nicht fahren, irgendwie fehlt mir die lust zum biken mit dem alten cube, weil ich weiß das bald meine spaßmaschine kommt, mittwoch wird sie gebaut  

die woche nach dem rennen in hagen geht es mit seb. 1x nach winterberg und 1x nach willingen, vielleicht hat jemand bock mit zu kommen, allerdings in der woche.

bin mal gespannt wie das bike sich fährt, von der verarbeitung bin ich aber restlos begeistert, alle züge nach hinten, schaltung umwerfer bremse sind innen im rahmen verlegt, so sieht der rahmen richtug aufgeräumt aus.

außerdem verhöcker ich gerade meinen corratec rahmen, vielleicht hole ich mir ein neues gps, sind ja jetzt neue modelle von garmin rausgekommen, oder die guten magellan tritron serie, abwarten. 

@jenz

echt geile fotos von eurem ausflug in den bergen, schönes gebiet. wieviel km habt ihr denn in der woche gemacht, mit wievielen HM???


----------



## mistermoo (25. August 2009)

km warns ca. nur 70-90km, ging ja eher steil hoch wie weit. hm mit dem abstieg (auf deutscher seite nehmen die bahnen keine bikes mit hoch) ca. 3000hm werdens gewesen sein


----------



## apoptygma (25. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFZGzuP07Fg"]YouTube - Clueso - Gewinner (Official Video) HD[/ame]


Manchmal sind Lieder, die mit einem selbst in Verbindung gebracht werden, plötzlich Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (25. August 2009)

@martin
ja diese Woche hab ich noch Frei  bzw Samstag muss ich Arbeiten.

@Wencke
ja manchmal schon ....
doch manchmal kommt man sich nur vor wie der Gewinner obwohl man nichtmal weiss was man Verloren hat.


----------



## sonic3105 (25. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxREYJ5HOPI&feature=related"]YouTube - Wieder mal nen Tag verschenkt[/ame]


----------



## apoptygma (25. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke
> ja manchmal schon ....
> doch manchmal kommt man sich nur vor wie der Gewinner obwohl man nichtmal weiss was man Verloren hat.




Doppelt bitter, wenns auf Gegenseitigkeit beruht.


----------



## Unrest (25. August 2009)

Wer kommt aus Holthausen und wollte gerne gequält werden?
Ich biet mich da freiwillig an, sobald mein geordertes Laufrad hier und die Geheimzutat montiert ist..

Am Besten per PN anschreiben - Wencke, Sascha und Kai spammen zu viel.. 


Gruß,
Michael (aus dem Wesselbachtal)


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (26. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gyjTyvoz0E"]YouTube - Slipknot-Three Nil-Live In London[/ame]

"only reason that question why, today i say goodby"


----------



## eminem7905 (26. August 2009)

GEIL GEIL GEIL!!!!!

das glück ist mit den doofen 

da schaue ich heute auf der ROSE seite und bewundere mein biken, und was sehe ich da, anstatt 2199,- kostet es nur noch 1759,- ,sofort ein anruf zu rose, und ich bekomme selbstverständlich das bike zum niedrigeren preis!!!!  für den tollen service (eigentlich selbstverständlich) werden erstmal ein ein paar teile bei rose eingekauft. 

derzeitiger status, bike ist in der monatage, aber wird erst anfang der woche bei mir sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (26. August 2009)

@Martin
Dann hast ja nochmal Glück gehabt.


----------



## shaun_baker (26. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_pKWusBZYs"]YouTube - GrÃ¶nemeyer â« Ohne Dich â« (live 2007 in KÃ¶ln) âºHQ16:9â[/ame]



JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA es ist sooooooooooooooooooo gut ohne die EX. 

*GESCHIEDEN*


----------



## Mareskan (27. August 2009)

moin zusammen,

ich wollt euch nur mal kurz mitteilen, das mein PC letzte Woche abgeraucht ist und ich mich nur sporadisch über die Firma hier einloggen kann. Kommende Woche gibts ein neues Board und dann ist wieder alles beim alten 

Sonntag fahre ich in Wickede beim SKS MTB Rennen die mittlere (63km) Runde mit. Mal schaun wie es wird.

Liebe Grüße
Freddy


----------



## sonic3105 (27. August 2009)

Hi freddy, ich wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Glück mitfahren kann ich leider nicht da ich Von Samstag auf Sonntag Arbeiten muss.

Wie gesagt trotzdem gutes gelingen und ich bin mir sicher du packst das


----------



## apoptygma (27. August 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> ich wollt euch nur mal kurz mitteilen, das mein PC letzte Woche abgeraucht ist und ich mich nur sporadisch über die Firma hier einloggen kann. Kommende Woche gibts ein neues Board und dann ist wieder alles beim alten
> 
> ...




Jenz und ich schließen uns Dir kurzfristig an ;-)

Sind seit gestern gemeldet.....und werden auf Dich warten (wenn Du nicht eh schneller auf der Mittel bist als wir auf der kurz)


----------



## sonic3105 (27. August 2009)

Auch euch beiden gutes gelingen und ein Pannenfreies rennen


----------



## apoptygma (27. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Auch euch beiden gutes gelingen und ein Pannenfreies rennen



Danke! Ich werde zudem das erste Mal die Vereins-Flammen vertreten (bekomm sogar nen Trikot geliehen ). Mal sehen, wie das so ohne Vorbereitung, bzw. Notfall-Vorbereitung duch nen Notfall-Trainingsplan eines lieben Menschen so klappt


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Danke! Ich werde zudem das erste Mal die Vereins-Flammen vertreten (bekomm sogar nen Trikot geliehen ). Mal sehen, wie das so ohne Vorbereitung, bzw. Notfall-Vorbereitung duch nen Notfall-Trainingsplan eines lieben Menschen so klappt



Viel Erfolg ich drück dir die Daumen.
Kann leider am Sonntag nicht dabei sein bin da schon in Berlin


----------



## eminem7905 (28. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe endlich WE, und in meinem Email-Account ist die trecking NR. zu finden von ROSE, d.h. daumen drücken, das mein bike vielleicht morgen bei mir eintrifft.


----------



## mistermoo (28. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe endlich WE, und in meinem Email-Account ist die trecking NR. zu finden von ROSE, d.h. daumen drücken, das mein bike vielleicht morgen bei mir eintrifft.



das ist bestimmt die heimliche anzahl der teile die du zusammen puzzeln darfst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (28. August 2009)

he,he

kleines update, es hat die verladestation in düsseldorf verlassen, und ist auf dem weg nach hagen!!!!! 

also wenn alles gut geht, habe ich das bike morgen 

d.h. morgen abend setup testen/einstellen auf dem hausberg, und *sonntag tour!!!!!!*


----------



## apoptygma (28. August 2009)

Kurze Bitte an alle Mitlesenden:

Wer auch immer, wo auch immer, morgen zufällig in einer Radbude sonstwo sein sollte und einen SmartSam in 2.25 falt vorfinden sollte, möge mich bitte (vor Ladenschluß bitte) kontaktieren.

Danke


----------



## eminem7905 (29. August 2009)

toll bike ist in der umschlagsbasis, kommt dann wohl montag 

wenigstens habe ich heute mein auto winterfest gemacht, mit politur und wachs. 

was für eine stille hier, kaum einer am schreiben, ok, ein vorteil hat es ja, bekomme jetzt viel weniger emails


----------



## sonic3105 (30. August 2009)

Guten Morgen, Wünsche allen Fahrern alles Gute für das Rennen. Alles geben und Pannenfrei und vorallem Stürzen durchkommen ist die Devise . Ihr macht das schon, drücke euch die Daumen.


----------



## Mareskan (30. August 2009)

moin zusammen,

ich packe grad meine Sachen. Um 8 kommt Kollege vorbei und dann gehts --> Wickede. Schaun mer mal wie es wird und wie man sich nach 63 gefahrenen Kilometern fühlt. 27 Biker in der selben Altersklasse und knapp 200 Fahrer/-innen insgesamt angemeldet.

Bis später
Freddy


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. August 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Auch ich wünsche allen Startern *VIEL ERFOLG* und in erstes Linie mal ein sturz- und pannenfreies Rennen! Ihr macht das schon... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Mareskan (30. August 2009)

Sodele, frisch geduscht aber mit reichlich schwere Beine meld ich mich zurück! Das Rennen war für mich ziemlich anstrengend  (63km haben es echt in sich *g*)

Ja ich weiss, ihr wollt Ergebnisse sehen...

*Seniorinnen 1 31,5km*
4. Wencke Kaup 2:02:43h 
(Respekt!!!) Vor allem wenn man weiss das die 3. Plazierte auf die lange Strecke keine Lust mehr hatte und dir den Podiumsplatz weggenommen hat.

*Senioren 1, 31,5km*
30. Jens Bücking 2:13:03h

*Senioren 2, 63km*
19. Friedhelm Hinderks 3:45:42h


----------



## apoptygma (30. August 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Sodele, frisch geduscht aber mit reichlich schwere Beine meld ich mich zurück! Das Rennen war für mich ziemlich anstrengend  (63km haben es echt in sich *g*)
> 
> Ja ich weiss, ihr wollt Ergebnisse sehen...
> 
> ...




Da bin auchn ich zurück.

Mein Garmin spukte inner Auswertung getz doch 810 hm aus, was auch immer erst rechnet oder rumaddeirt, dann passt es wieder mit der Ausschreibung.

Ja, ein schöner Biketag, bin zufrieden, muss mir getz wohl nur mal angewöhnen, dem Garmin 60-70 m im Kopf drauf zu rechnen, keine Ahnung  Da ich dachte, da müssen noch min 100 HM kommen, hab ich auf den letzten 5 km (also so bei 26 rum) etwa (die Streckenlänge war leider nicht korrekt und mit 35,5 km 4 km länger) noch rausgenommen, um noch Reserven zu haben, für die 100 HM, die nicht mehr kamen ;-) Aber das sind Marginalien.

Stimmung ansich im Zielbereich super, Orga sehr verbesserungswürdig, Strecke unspektakulär, wenn auch konditionell fordernd. War ne tolle Idee, mich Freddy anzuschließen.....mehr HM, mehr km und 7 Minuten schneller als Sundern, was will ich mehr.

Und meinen Respekt geht eh an Freddy für diesen Gewaltakt . 

Wie gesagt, es war KAIS Strecke, oder wäre es gewesen, ne reine Tempo-Strecke, wo sogar ICH, ja ICH ne Geschw.Max von 43 hatte ...bergab


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. August 2009)

Glückwunsch allen Teilnehmern!





apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es war KAIS Strecke, oder wäre es gewesen, ne reine Tempo-Strecke, wo sogar ICH, ja ICH ne Geschw.Max von 43 hatte ...bergab


Also wie gesagt, wir sehen uns! Aber muss man halt schauen was nächstes Jahr ist.
Da kann mich auch der Verpflegungsstand bergab vor einer Kehre nicht dran hindern 

Schauen wir mal...
364Tage habe ich noch 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (30. August 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Da kann mich auch der Verpflegungsstand bergab vor einer Kehre nicht dran hindern



Hör bloß auf, das ging gar nicht.....

Wens interessiert....das Höhen- und Steigungsprofil....man beachte die Sauerei kurz vor Schluss ;-)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hör bloß auf, das ging gar nicht...


Codewort Banane! 
Wenn du dir an der Stelle eine BANANE geben lässt, gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu sagen!
Aber Kurzstrecke und Verpflegungsstation passt in meinen Augen genau so wenig zusammen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## AsB (30. August 2009)

Der Start hat zwar ein paar Minuten im Rennen gekostet, wenn man nicht vorne dabei war, aber interessant fand ich es  doch irgendwie  Schon mal einer mit seinem MTB durch einen Baumarkt gefahren ? So in etwa war das heute


----------



## apoptygma (30. August 2009)

AsB schrieb:


> Der Start hat zwar ein paar Minuten im Rennen gekostet, wenn man nicht vorne dabei war, aber interessant fand ich es  doch irgendwie  Schon mal einer mit seinem MTB durch einen Baumarkt gefahren ? So in etwa war das heute




Jo 

Nee war ne nette Nummer....aber einige Dinge gingen grenzwertig gar nicht...aber das wird nächstes Jahr bestimmt besser *hoff ich.

Auf dem Bild bin ich noch gar nicht da , ich stand dann vor dem dreier Trüppchen da .-)


----------



## mistermoo (30. August 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Sodele, frisch geduscht aber mit reichlich schwere Beine meld ich mich zurück! Das Rennen war für mich ziemlich anstrengend  (63km haben es echt in sich *g*)
> 
> Ja ich weiss, ihr wollt Ergebnisse sehen...
> 
> ...



muss freddi berichtigen, 30er wäre zwar super, bin aber nur 69er geworden; ein paar ausfälle gabs wohl auch, einige platten (ich sach ja immer spielzeugreifen wie rr oder ss gehören nicht auf grobschotter)

mein schmerzendes knie macht sich wirklich nicht gut auf so einer strecke, danke an wenki und ihre salbe und meiner bandage, sonst wäre ich nicht ins ziel gekommen, ohne wäre sicherlich viel mehr gegangen, da ich im grunde überhaupt nicht platt bin und meine beine nichtmal etwas spüre...


----------



## apoptygma (30. August 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> muss freddi berichtigen, 30er wäre zwar super, bin aber nur 69er geworden; ein paar ausfälle gabs wohl auch, einige platten (ich sach ja immer spielzeugreifen wie rr oder ss gehören nicht auf grobschotter)
> 
> mein schmerzendes knie macht sich wirklich nicht gut auf so einer strecke, danke an wenki und ihre salbe und meiner bandage, sonst wäre ich nicht ins ziel gekommen, ohne wäre sicherlich viel mehr gegangen, da ich im grunde überhaupt nicht platt bin und meine beine nichtmal etwas spüre...



Der 30. war wahrscheinlich auf die AK Wertung bezogen denk ich....


@Uwe und Sascha:
Wir sehen uns am 4.10. beim Langenberg-Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (30. August 2009)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu den Ergebnissen und das ihr gut ins Ziel gekommen seid ohne Panne und Sturz....

@wencke
Joa da sehen wir usn dann, aber erstmal sehen wir uns wohl in Hagen auch wenn du nur am Streckenrand stehst.


----------



## apoptygma (30. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch zu den Ergebnissen und das ihr gut ins Ziel gekommen seid ohne Panne und Sturz....
> 
> @wencke
> Joa da sehen wir usn dann, aber erstmal sehen wir uns wohl in Hagen auch wenn du nur am Streckenrand stehst.



Ja, das klar 

Da wäre ich wohl tot, wenn ich da getz einfach mal für melden würde, aber Hagen kommt noch nen Jahr zu früh für mich


----------



## Mareskan (30. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns am 4.10. beim Langenberg-Marathon



Wencke bitte nähere Infos! Link etc.



mistermoo schrieb:


> muss freddy berichtigen, 30er wäre zwar super, bin aber nur 69er geworden



Jens, die Gesamtwertung ist ok, aber da sind u.a. Lizensfahrer und Semipros vertreten. Die Auswertung der jeweiligen Altersklasse macht m.E. mehr Sinn!

Grüße
Freddy


----------



## apoptygma (30. August 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Wencke bitte nähere Infos! Link etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.langenberg-marathon.de/


----------



## mistermoo (30. August 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Jens, die Gesamtwertung ist ok, aber da sind u.a. Lizensfahrer und Semipros vertreten. Die Auswertung der jeweiligen Altersklasse macht m.E. mehr Sinn!


 

ok wenn man das so sieht und das der nrw meister so nen rennen mitnimmt und gewinnt, ebenso wie einige andere lizenz fahrer vertreten waren

im groben und ganzen kam ich mir vor wie auf einer wochenend tour....

na das baut mich dann doch etwas auf; wo ich fast zu hause war, hatte ich echt noch überlegt ne hausrunde zu fahren, doch die schmerzen im knie werden mehr, mal sehen ob ich da dienstag mal zum doc komme...


----------



## Mareskan (30. August 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> im groben und ganzen kam ich mir vor wie auf einer wochenend tour....



Ich kam mir irgendwie vor als wenn mir Jemand so nach 55 Kilometern Beton in die Beine gegossen hätte 

Einen schönen Abend noch @all

Freddy

P.S. Ich habe mich soeben für den Langenberg Marathon am 04.10 angemeldet. Als Strecke habe ich auch die 45 Kilometer gewählt!


----------



## apoptygma (30. August 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> P.S. Ich habe mich soeben für den Langenberg Marathon am 04.10 angemeldet. Als Strecke habe ich auch die 45 Kilometer gewählt!


----------



## mistermoo (30. August 2009)

falls ich am 4.10 morgen schon zu hause bin  geschweige noch auto fahren kann, komme ich anfeuern

wird aber wohl eher nix werden, am 3.10 grandiose party


----------



## eminem7905 (31. August 2009)

10:36 DHL wir haben da etwas für Sie, ES IST DA!!!!!!!


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> falls ich am 4.10 morgen schon zu hause bin  geschweige noch auto fahren kann, komme ich anfeuern
> 
> wird aber wohl eher nix werden, am 3.10 grandiose party




Das wäre super 

Denn neben Sascha, Freddy und mir startet ja auch Uwe da 

Das Trikot von gestern habe ich im Übrigen nunmehr geschenkt bekommen 

Aber nun steht erstmaldas nächste Wochenende an (vielleicht seh ich ja da den netten jungen Mann von gestern wieder..... , nur wo ich getz Curry-Wurst/Pommes für ihn für die Verpflegung herbekommen soll, weiss ich noch nicht )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (31. August 2009)

@martin Glückwunsch
jetzt haste noch ne Ausrede warum du bergauf so langsam bist. Das rad ist so SCHWER HEHEHEHEHE​


----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> 10:36 DHL wir haben da etwas für Sie, ES IST DA!!!!!!!




geil 

mach dir noch anständige reifen drauf, dann kanns richtig losgehen


----------



## sonic3105 (31. August 2009)

Was gibts denn an den Nobbys auszusetzen??


----------



## eminem7905 (31. August 2009)

die sind nicht mehr up to date. mittwoch gehts erstmal in den bikepark!!!
EDIT: so aufkleber alle von der gabel entfernt, jetzt sieht das fahrrad nicht mehr wie ein werbebanner aus  

EDIT2: Fully Rose 13,5 kg mein notaufbau Hardtail Cube 13,7 kg


----------



## sonic3105 (31. August 2009)

13,5 laut Rose??
dann kommst mit pedale bestimmt auf 14 kg


----------



## sonic3105 (31. August 2009)

Heute Abend das erste mal in meinem leben Spinning........ ich hoffe ich werde es Überleben


----------



## eminem7905 (31. August 2009)

ne, 13,5 lt. digitalwaage, pedale 300gr. magnesium halt.


----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Was gibts denn an den Nobbys auszusetzen??



die sollen angeblich alles können, meine erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass schwalbes reifen  nach den ersten 300km ein ganz anderes fahrverhalten erfordert aufgrund von nachlassendem grip.
liegt an den drei gummischichten übereinander.

andere hersteller wie conti oder maxxis verbauen im ganzen reifen eine gummimischung. da wird das fahrverhalten erst schlechter, wenn das profil deutlich runter ist...

leider musste ich die erfahrung auch selber machen, mittlerweile habe ich den maxxis getestet und fahre nie wieder schwalbe


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> die sollen angeblich alles können, meine erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass schwalbes reifen  nach den ersten 300km ein ganz anderes fahrverhalten erfordert aufgrund von nachlassendem grip.
> liegt an den drei gummischichten übereinander.
> 
> andere hersteller wie conti oder maxxis verbauen im ganzen reifen eine gummimischung. da wird das fahrverhalten erst schlechter, wenn das profil deutlich runter ist...
> ...




Sind das die gleichen Erfahrungen, mit denen Du erst die RoRo als Super-Duper-Reifen im Forum angepriesen hast, um die dann doch abzustoßen?

Und unabhägig davon weiss man aber auch, das die Nobbies diverse Schwächen z.B. auf nassem Wurzelwerk/Asphalt haben sowie auch auf Schotter, was der Grund ist, warum ich als Wettkampfreifen dem Nobby vorn keine Chance mehr gebe und auch bei überwiegend Schotter auf der gesamten Strecke den Nobby auch nicht mehr unbedingt als HR nehmen werde. Für Waldeinsätze, vor allem wenns mockig wird, halte ich ihn aber immer noch für einen guten Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (31. August 2009)

von jahr zu jahr werden neue mischungen hergestellt, die die alten in den schatten stellen, ist genauso wie bei dämpfern, bremsen etc. was heute gut ist, kann schon morgen der letzte schrott sein.


----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2009)

wie gesagt, die ersten 300km sind ok bis gut. 
da war auch der rocket ron für meine damaligen verhältnisse gut (leicht - relativ hoher grip). für AM bis enduro ist der rocket ron logischerweise etwas unterdimensioniert...

deshalb der schwenk auf maxxis. und dort konnte ich mit begeisterung feststellen, dass der reifen von der qualität her deutlich besser ist (gummimischung)

war aber irgendwie klar, dass du wieder irgendwas gegen mich anführen musst. 

eigentlich wollte ich nur einen kommentar zu martins geilem bike abgeben und nicht wieder von dir angemacht werden. 

mal ehrlich, weißt du noch warum du mich nicht mehr magst?


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wie gesagt, die ersten 300km sind ok bis gut.
> da war auch der rocket ron für meine damaligen verhältnisse gut (leicht - relativ hoher grip). für AM bis enduro ist der rocket ron logischerweise etwas unterdimensioniert...
> 
> deshalb der schwenk auf maxxis. und dort konnte ich mit begeisterung feststellen, dass der reifen von der qualität her deutlich besser ist (gummimischung)
> ...




Ich hab Dir doch nur ne simple Frage gestellt. Wo ist das Problem?

Weisst Du noch, warum Du auf mich immer wie ne kleine Zicke reagierst?


----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich hab Dir doch nur ne simple Frage gestellt. Wo ist das Problem?
> 
> Weisst Du noch, warum Du auf mich immer wie ne kleine Zicke reagierst?



jetzt wirds wieder interessant...

wollte ich zwar eigentlich vermeiden, aber gut 

ich roll das mal von hinten auf. 

du hast dich aufs maul gelegt und ich hab einen (für dich anscheinend unpassenden) kommentar abgegeben. 

darauf hin warst du böse, weil du zwar austeilen kannst aber anscheinend nicht einstecken. 

zudem hat dein schoßhündchen mir auch prompt beleidigungen ins gesicht geworfen (geschrieben...). hat auch keinen gestört 

und wo bin ICH jetzt zickig?

weil DU auf der haard-ctf kein wort mir mir geredet hast, als ich alle begrüßt habe?
weil DU mich im icq gesperrt hast?


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> jetzt wirds wieder interessant...
> 
> wollte ich zwar eigentlich vermeiden, aber gut
> 
> ...




Du, wenn ich sage, das ich mit jemanden nix mehr zu tun haben will, dann ist das so. Dazu gehört für mich auch, das ich Kommunikation in verbaler Form meide (wenn sichs nicht grad um lebensbedrohliche Zustände handelt) . Oder um es einfacher auszudrücken, ich schiebe die Leute in die Abteilung "mir s..cheiss egal". So einfach läuft das bei mir.

Mein "Schoßhündchen" wie Du ihn nennst (unabhängig davon zeigt sich hier grad wieder mal, welch Geistes Kind Du immer noch bist), ist hier grad kein Thema. Wenn Du ihn zum Thema machen möchtest, lad ihn eben hierher ein. Über Abwesende zu reden ist nämlich schäbig. 

Unanhängig davon....der Auslöser, mein Guter, war immer noch die Tatsache, das DU hier Thesen ins Forum geblasen hast, die weder von mir noch von meinem Schoßhündchen behauptet wurden (oder zum Thema gemacht wurden) sondern seinerzeit von jemand anderem in einem anderen Fred. Beweise hierfür, das Hündchen oder ich dieses in schriftlicher Form hier niedergelassen haben, konntest Du bis heute nicht bringen, ne Entschuldigung hierfür auch nicht, also.......finde den Fehler im Bild?! Da gings nämlich um Deinen Abflug damals, der weder von mir noch von Wau Wau in irgendeiner Art und Weise ins Lächerliche gezogen wurde.

Und, aber das durften auch schon andere feststellen, Leute, die blindlinks in den orbit ballern, ohne das Hirn einzuschalten, sind bei mir schneller als fix einfach so durch. Und da brauch ich weder grüßen (wozu auch) noch meinen ICQ für weiteres Gewöll geöffnet halten.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir nunmehr behilflich sein.


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> von jahr zu jahr werden neue mischungen hergestellt, die die alten in den schatten stellen, ist genauso wie bei dämpfern, bremsen etc. was heute gut ist, kann schon morgen der letzte schrott sein.




Schlußendlich entscheidet die persönliche Vorliebe (oder der Drang nach leichter/schneller/weiter) und das eigene Gefühl, was das Verhalten des Rades angeht (Gewicht auf der Kiste, Geometrie der Kiste). Daher wechsel ich nun, wenn man von einer Schotter-Piste wie gestern ausgeht, hinten auf den Smart-Sam, weil ich beim Nobby das Gefühl nicht los werde, das er zwar hinten gefällig in den Kurven rutscht, dies aber für meinen Geschmack zuviel. Vorn geht er wie gesagt gar nicht, da gibts nur Grip oder am Baum. Da ist in meinem Fall und für meine Fahrweise der Albert 1. Wahl. Beide Reifen sind aber noch aus 2008 von Jahrgang her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (31. August 2009)

wenn du das so denkst ist das ok. 

"blindlinks durch den orbit ballern" tut ja keiner. 

nur fahren manche halt mountainbike und manche hätten sich lieber ein rennrad gekauft. dann wären sie auch dem forum (oder zumindest mir) erspart geblieben...

darüber hinaus stelle ich keine thesen auf, die ich nicht begründen kann.
aber das habe ich schon in der grundschule gelernt: was ich nicht hören WILL, das höre ich auch nicht. und das trifft wohl bei dir zu ("ich schiebe die Leute in die Abteilung "mir s..cheiss egal"). 

ich sehe auch nicht, warum ich mich bei dir entschuldigen soll. wie schon oben geschreiben: 
austeilen und einstecken können manche menschen und manche nicht. 

nun wie dem auch sei. martins bike ist geil  und ich bin wieder im haard-thread und bespreche dort, wann ich das nächste mal "durch den orbit ballern" kann. 

ach, das geht ja bei uns nicht, wir haben ja keine berge , hab ich glatt nicht bemerkt die letzten 1,5 jahre...


----------



## eminem7905 (31. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ixl68QAhGw"]YouTube - "ICH BIN PIRAT!" V1.1 Wahlwerbespot Piratenpartei Bundestagswahl[/ame]


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wenn du das so denkst ist das ok.
> 
> "blindlinks durch den orbit ballern" tut ja keiner.
> 
> ...




Richtig, das mit dem Einstecken lernst Du aber noch, hab da keine Angst.

Du möchtest also maßregeln, wer sich Mountainbiker und wer nicht schimpfen darf? Das ist mutig (passiert hier aber häufiger).

Komischwerweise erreichten gerade die "Rennradler" wie Du sie so schön nennst zum Teil bereits nach 1 Jahr MTB-Erfahrung hier sehr gute Leistungen im Marathonbereich. Mit mehr Straßen- als Geländekilometer. Es liegt denen halt nicht so, einfach mit nem Spaßgerät durch die Wälder zu hüpfen, sie sehen das Biken als Sportart, vor allem im Ausdauerbereich angesiedelt.

Wenn Du mit manchem Klientel hier nicht leben kannst, steht es Dir doch immer noch frei zu gehen. So wie ich es damals im Haard-Fred getan habe. Wo ist das Problem?

Ich versuchs noch etwas einfacher:

Ansich sind mir alle Menschen erstmal schei..ss egal. Jeder kämpft seine Nummer erstmal allein. Dann kommen die Abstufungen:

Dann hängts entweder davon ab, welchen Nutzen ich aus diesen ziehen kann (wenn sie mir schon nicht sonderlich sympatisch sind) oder ob sie mir menschlich zusagen, das ich sagen kann, der Nutzen ist mir völlig egal. 

Wenig sympatisch+keinen Nutzen gleich "zurück zum Start"

Wenig sympatisch+Nutzen gleich "Co-Existenz"

Sympatisch und keinen Nutzen = Sympatisch und Nutzen gleich *Daumen hoch und da kann es auch mal scheppern


----------



## eminem7905 (31. August 2009)

so, 
die erste ausfahrt, und was soll ich sagen, ich muss mich erst daran gewöhnen, das das bike hinten eintaucht, berg hoch verhält es sich mit den ganzen sperren wie ein hardtail, kein wippen, nichts, nur die sitzposition läßt erahnen das es sich um ein fully handelt, hinteres setup ist perfekt, nur vorne ist es mir eindeutig zu unsensibel und hart, obwohl ich schon mit so wenig druck fahre wie ein 70kg mann. die fetten reifen sind im gelände perfekt, vorne mit 1,4 bar gleitet er wie auf schienen, obwohl ich ehrlichgesagt kaum oder keinen unterschied zu 2,25 sehe. 

mit dem freilauf mache ich kai konkurenz, ist genauso laut  , die sram schaltung ist der hammer klack klack sofort sitzen die gänge, nicht so sanft wie es die shimano getan haben, denke aber das es aber geschmackssache ist, obwohl ich mich auf die NUR daumen bedienung gewöhnen muss. 

die bremsen, sind auch so ne sache, man kann die sehr feinfüllig dosieren, ich hatte aber bisher der louise fr, und da war der druckpunkt sehr knackig, kurzes antippen der bremse, und sofort war die bremswirkung vorhanden, bei den jetzigen jucy?? 7 kommt der druckpunkt sehr sanft, und feinfühlig, aber ich denke das ist auch nur ne umstellungssache. 

ansonsten, die verarbeitung ist top, die schaltzüge nach hinten sind sehr durchdacht, und es klappert und knirscht nichts am rahmen oder teilen. jetzt nur noch auf die überarbeitete kindshock warten die mitte bis ende september kommt.

ach ja, es passt leider keine 0,7l flasche in den flaschenhalter, für kleine feierabendrunden ist mir ne flasche lieber.  

und steile rampen rauf, geht es komischerweise mit dem fully besser als vorher mit dem cube, da ging das vorderrad sehr schnell hoch, beim fully ist es nicht der fall, komisch. 

ach ja, lenker wird gleich um 2-3cm gekürzt, es fühl sich sonst wie eine harley an


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> nur vorne ist es mir eindeutig zu unsensibel und hart, obwohl ich schon mit so wenig druck fahre wie ein 70kg mann.
> 
> bei den jetzigen jucy?? 7 kommt der druckpunkt sehr sanft, und feinfühlig, aber ich denke das ist auch nur ne umstellungssache.
> 
> und steile rampen rauf, geht es komischerweise mit dem fully besser als vorher mit dem cube, da ging das vorderrad sehr schnell hoch, beim fully ist es nicht der fall, komisch.



Ist doch ne Reba oder? Kann ich grad bei der Reba fast gar nicht verstehen, denn die ist im Vergleich zu meiner Sid weich wie Butter (gut, 100 zu 60 *fg mm is auch nen ziemlicher Unterschied) und ich habe die am Fully mit weitaus mehr bar laufen als angegeben. Davon ab braucht die aber auch nen paar 100 km um optimal zu arbeiten. Also würde ich die erstmal mit dem empfohlenen Setup fahren (auch was den Rebound angeht), bevor sie Dir ggf. doch mal durchhämmert.

Das liegt  aber in erster Linie auch an der Geo des Rades, das es vorn nicht mehr abhebt. Die Gabel, die Du im Cube hast ist, versaut m. E. die Geo, da ist es nur logisch, das es vorn mal hoch geht.

Ahso, und auch die Bremse muss einfach mal eingefahren werden. Meine 7 veränderte ihre Bremswirkung auf den ersten 100-200 km noch mal enorm fand ich. Druckpunkt kannse doch da einstellen (das ist das was ich an der Elixier vermisse)


----------



## eminem7905 (31. August 2009)

im cube hatte ich 100 mm (auch serienmäßig wurden sie mit 100mm ausgeliefert), jetzt habe ich eine revolution mit 140mm, vom sitzwinkel und lenkwinkel, sollte der cube die berge einfacher meistern als das jetzige bike.  na ja theorie und praxis 

zu bremse, ich sach es mal so, der sensible bereich der seven ist breiter als der louise fr. aber auch alles gewöhnungsache.


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> im cube hatte ich 100 mm (auch serienmäßig wurden sie mit 100mm ausgeliefert), jetzt habe ich eine revolution mit 140mm, vom sitzwinkel und lenkwinkel, sollte der cube die berge einfacher meistern als das jetzige bike.  na ja theorie und praxis
> 
> zu bremse, ich sach es mal so, der sensible bereich der seven ist breiter als der louise fr. aber auch alles gewöhnungsache.




Ahso, so genau hab ich das nicht gesehen, also das es ne Revelation is, da kann ich nix zu sagen....die ist mir gänzlich unbekannt.

Dosierbarer zu bremsen hat auch seine Vorteile wie ich finde....


----------



## sonic3105 (31. August 2009)

So hier ist ja mal wieder viel passiert.

erstmal das thema reifen....
ichf idne den Nobby am Vorderrad gut, das einizige was er nicht kann sind Nasse wurzeln.
Okay auf Schotter hat er einen kleinen grenzbereich, was aebr nicht weiter schlimm ist wenn man weiss wo er liegt.
das zu den drei Gummimischugnen ist ein Argument, aber kein zutreffendes, denn es gibt die Reifen auch mit einer Gummimischung.Sind dann sogar billiger

Aus dem so genannten Streitgespräch halte ich mich mal raus


Und ja ich habe das Spinning Überlebt und ich muss sagen es macht Spass, ist aber Gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So hier ist ja mal wieder viel passiert.
> 
> erstmal das thema reifen....
> ichf idne den Nobby am Vorderrad gut, das einizige was er nicht kann sind Nasse wurzeln.
> ...




Wo Du grad mal hier bist, ich wollt mit dir wegen Deinem Start Samstag noch kurz refereieren. Aber nicht mehr heute. Meld mich morgen dazu mal kurz per Sms.


----------



## sonic3105 (31. August 2009)

@martin
 wenn du das gefühl hast die gabel ist vorne zu hart könnte ess ein das sie zu schnell ausfedert, probier mal die Zugstufe ein wenig ij richtung schildkröte bzw Minus zu verstellen.
hatte das gefühl damals bei meiner reba auch und es hat Wunder gewirkt.

@wencke
Joa machen wir dann Morgen, 
ne Gute NAhct euch allen.

@Fabian
Sag mal Liest du hier noch reinzufällig mit?? dann gib mir doch bitte mal deine Nummer per Pn, muss dich ein wenig was fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @martin
> wenn du das gefühl hast die gabel ist vorne zu hart könnte ess ein das sie zu schnell ausfedert, probier mal die Zugstufe ein wenig ij richtung schildkröte bzw Minus zu verstellen.
> hatte das gefühl damals bei meiner reba auch und es hat Wunder gewirkt.




Die dann aber nicht zu langsam, sonst passierts ihm auf der Abfahrt wie mir, die Gabel taucht dann nicht mehr schnell genug auf 


@Jenz:
Die Mail für Dich und Thommie was die Streckenposten angeht, sollte Maik die Tage raussenden (wie ich hoffe)  Solltet ihr bis Freitag noch nichts bekommen haben, sag mir nochmal bescheid, ich klär das dann auf kurzem Dienstwege.


----------



## sonic3105 (1. September 2009)

Joa das stimmt, zu langsam ist bei der Zugstufe besonders bei schnell folgenden Stößen nicht so pralle.
Aber das sicher auch ne Frage  wie man es lieber mag, ich selbst fahre lieber etwas zu wenig als zuviel weil man sonst immer das Gefühl hat das Vorderrad Springt. 
Dabei fahre ich tendenziel etwas höhreren Druck in der Gabel selbst.

Achja guten Morgen an alle


----------



## Acidman (1. September 2009)

*Wowww.* Eine super geile maschine hasste da. Gratuliere dir ( mit nem neidischen schielen). 
Also bei mir ist es nur einmal passiert, dass bei ner steigung mir das vorderrad hoch ging und das aber auch nur weil ich mehr kraftaufwand bringen musste als mein eigengewicht beim durchtreten ( sollte aber eine physikalisch logische folgerung sein) mit der dart3 80 mm..
Da ich auch smart sam fahre, wollte ich meine bisherigen erfahrungen mal mit euch teilen. Ich kann sagen dass ausgeschlossen sehr weichen und nassen unterboden, das "ich sag mal ungewollte driften" weitgehen ausgeschlossen ist und meine mit 1,7 bar gut in der spur bleiben zu können. Habe auch 2,5 probiert und feststellen müssen dass es dann nicht mehr multifunktionell ist und schon bei kleinen steinen das rad zur seite springt.
Übrigends hab ich den gleichen lenker vorbau und fühl mich damit irgendwie nicht wohl, weil ich einfach bei engen passagen und scharfen kurven das gewünschte händling nicht finden kann. Ob ich eventuell auch mit dem gedanken spielen sollte das lenkrad zu kürzen?
Oder könnt ihr mir sagen was ich ändern müsste?


----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

Acidman schrieb:


> *Wowww.* Eine super geile maschine hasste da. Gratuliere dir ( mit nem neidischen schielen).
> Also bei mir ist es nur einmal passiert, dass bei ner steigung mir das vorderrad hoch ging und das aber auch nur weil ich mehr kraftaufwand bringen musste als mein eigengewicht beim durchtreten ( sollte aber eine physikalisch logische folgerung sein) mit der dart3 80 mm..
> Da ich auch smart sam fahre, wollte ich meine bisherigen erfahrungen mal mit euch teilen. Ich kann sagen dass ausgeschlossen sehr weichen und nassen unterboden, das "ich sag mal ungewollte driften" weitgehen ausgeschlossen ist und meine mit 1,7 bar gut in der spur bleiben zu können. Habe auch 2,5 probiert und feststellen müssen dass es dann nicht mehr multifunktionell ist und schon bei kleinen steinen das rad zur seite springt.
> Übrigends hab ich den gleichen lenker vorbau und fühl mich damit irgendwie nicht wohl, weil ich einfach bei engen passagen und scharfen kurven das gewünschte händling nicht finden kann. Ob ich eventuell auch mit dem gedanken spielen sollte das lenkrad zu kürzen?
> Oder könnt ihr mir sagen was ich ändern müsste?




1,7 wäre mir definitv zu wenig  Allein schon ob der Durchschlagsgefahr. Aber da scheiden sich überall die Geister. Auf dem Rennen am Sonntag bin ich mit gut 2,2 bar gefahren und das passt nahezu perfekt. Der Sam is nen super Allrounder , fahre ihn mittlweile in 2.10 und demnächst auch in 2.25 hinten.

Thema Lenker. Ich bin ja nen Flat-Bar-Fan. Und zwar so schmal wie möglich. Fahre ja, wie Sascha auch, den WCS von Ritchey und ich liebe ihn  in 58er breite.

Thema Vorbau. Je kürzer je nervöser, dies vorab. Ich fahre 2 verschiedene Vorbaulängen, ein mal 75mm und 100mm (am Fully). Das Fully ist definitv gefälliger in der Lenkruhe, das Stumpy nervöser, ist aber ne Gewöhnungssache.

Wie schonmal gesagt, wir müssen getz ma sehen, das wir uns mal treffen, zum quatschen und zum radeln....  Die nächste Zeit wird zwar nochmal stressig bei mir, auch in Hinsicht auf die Vorbereitung für den letzten Marathon meiner ersten Saison, aber ich denk, das bekommen wir dochj mal hin.

LG


----------



## Acidman (1. September 2009)

Ach und sorry an kai, da wir ja mal fahren wollten. konnte noch nichtmal ne absagemeldung machen. Musste eine unerwartete hilfeleistung erbringen.


----------



## CrossX (1. September 2009)

Acidman schrieb:


> *Wowww.*
> Übrigends hab ich den gleichen lenker vorbau und fühl mich damit irgendwie nicht wohl, weil ich einfach bei engen passagen und scharfen kurven das gewünschte händling nicht finden kann. Ob ich eventuell auch mit dem gedanken spielen sollte das lenkrad zu kürzen?
> Oder könnt ihr mir sagen was ich ändern müsste?



Also ich fahr ja ziemlich selten Marathons, aber eigentlich bietet ein schmaler Lenker doch eher weniger Handling und Gefühl in engen Ecken als ein breiter. 
Ich fahre 680mm, allerdings am Enduro. 
Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein 580er die der von Wencke doch fast nur für gerade aus zu gebrauchen ist. 
Jedenfalls wäre ich mit kürzen vorsichtig. Was einmal ab ist, kommt nicht wieder dran wenns dir nicht gefällt.

@eminem7905 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Schönes Spassgerät haste dir da geholt. 
Viel Spass damit beim Trailsurfen. Mit so nem Bike ist es bergab doch gleich doppelt so schön (und  schnell)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2009)

Acidman schrieb:


> Ach und sorry an kai, da wir ja mal fahren wollten. konnte noch nichtmal ne absagemeldung machen. Musste eine unerwartete hilfeleistung erbringen.


Ich wollte gerade in bekannt charmanter Form auf dich einprügeln, nehme aber aufgrund des zitierten Beitrags zunächst mal Abstand davon.

Kann man wohl  nix machen... 

@ Martin
Auch von mir noch ein kurzes Feedback zu deinem Bike:
Schaut gut aus! Für mich wäre es nix, aber es sieht dennoch nach Spaß aus. Und den wünsche ich dir damit auch. Unsere Ansprüche an Mountainbikes gehen zwar (minimal  ) auseinander, aber ich kann auch über den Tellerrand hinaus schauen und mich am Anblick andersartiger Bikes erfreuen.
Verbesserungsvorschläge: derzeit keine!

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein 580er die der von Wencke doch fast nur für gerade aus zu gebrauchen ist.
> Jedenfalls wäre ich mit kürzen vorsichtig. Was einmal ab ist, kommt nicht wieder dran wenns dir nicht gefällt.




Nee, und
ich sage Dir auch warum (Uwe zum Beispiel fährt sogar nur 56?) aber auf jeden Fall nen 58er.

Schomal dran gedacht, das allein wegen meiner Schulterbreite nen 68er?????? Lenker zu irreparablen Schäden führen könnte? 

Nee im Ernst....ich hatte auf dem Stumpy vorher den Speci  Lenker, der war 60 und ich ertappte mich immer wieder dabei, wie ich instinktiv enger griff. Und glaub mal, ich komm sehr gut um enge Kurven rum ;-)

Du fährst mit den 68 nicht durch zwei sehr eng stehende Bäume , zumindest nimmer, wenn diese nur 68 cm auseinander stehen ;-)


----------



## mistermoo (1. September 2009)

schönes bike, gewicht kommt meiner enduro gleich, somit wird sich das vom handling nicht viel nehmen, den breiten lenker fahre ich an beiden bikes (ht/fully), 

wenn mein wcs kommt wird mal 580 probiert, wo ich aber denke das es eher nix für mich ist auf dem ht, wird erst spannend, wenn ich mein race fully anfange zu basteln oder kaufe, mal sehen, vielleicht wird das ht dann zum singlespeeder umgewandelt mit 1.5-1.9er reifen und ner stargabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> wenn mein wcs kommt wird mal 580 probiert, wo ich aber denke das es eher nix für mich ist auf dem ht, wird erst spannend, wenn ich mein race fully anfange zu basteln oder kaufe, mal sehen, vielleicht wird das ht dann zum singlespeeder umgewandelt mit 1.5-1.9er reifen und ner stargabel




Wie gesagt, wenn du meine Größe hättest, tät ich Dir mein Fully verkaufen


----------



## eminem7905 (1. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Unsere Ansprüche an Mountainbikes gehen zwar (minimal  ) auseinander
> Kai



ja, so minimal das kaum messbar 

gerade rein von einer um den stadteil tour, lenker wird definitiv gekürzt, um 3 cm, oder ich werde meinen alten benutzen, der hat auch nicht so viele werbebanner auf dem lenker. 

kindshock kommt wie gesagt mitte/ende september wenn die neue charge ausgeliefert wird. ne federung berg ab ist ja sehr komfprtabel, aber den besseren feedback in den pedalen hat man definitiv mit einem hardtail, da weiß man was das heck vorhat.

bremse ist jetzt deutlich besser geworden, vielleicht wird sie noch giftiger was das ansprechverhalten angeht. 

und zu schaltung brauche ich wohl nichts zu sagen, aber sie ist der hammer, machanik pur, klack, klack und die gänge sitzen. dagegen war das shimanozeug eher wie ein mercedes komfortabel, die sram ist ein bmw, sportlich und dynamisch


----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne federung berg ab ist ja sehr komfprtabel, aber den besseren feedback in den pedalen hat man definitiv mit einem hardtail, da weiß man was das heck vorhat.
> 
> bremse ist jetzt deutlich besser geworden, vielleicht wird sie noch giftiger was das ansprechverhalten angeht.
> 
> und zu schaltung brauche ich wohl nichts zu sagen, aber sie ist der hammer, machanik pur, klack, klack und die gänge sitzen. dagegen war das shimanozeug eher wie ein mercedes komfortabel, die sram ist ein bmw, sportlich und dynamisch




1. Genau das habe ich ja auch immer gesagt (und sage ich auch heute mit Nachdruck, ich brauch die Rückmeldung vom Boden)

2. Wird sie

3. Ich fahr ne X0, und möchte nie wieder eine andere.


----------



## mistermoo (1. September 2009)

also ich habe auf dem ht eher ein unruhiges gefühl, beim fully weiss ich eher was es macht, fühle mich da viel sicherer und bekomme genau die rückmeldung die ich brauche, daher auch das racefully, dieses unkontrollierte rumgehüpfe am hinterrad mag ich garnicht, das ht hat bisher seinen zweck erfüllt, aber ist nix für mich für die nächste saison


----------



## CrossX (1. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee, und
> ich sage Dir auch warum (Uwe zum Beispiel fährt sogar nur 56?) aber auf jeden Fall nen 58er.
> 
> Schomal dran gedacht, das allein wegen meiner Schulterbreite nen 68er?????? Lenker zu irreparablen Schäden führen könnte?
> ...



Liegt wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich an unseren doch recht unterschiedlichen Einsatzbereichen (und an meinen seeehhrr breiten Schultern ) das ich so nen breiten Lenker fahre. 
Jeder das womit er am besten klar kommt.

Aber lass uns das mit den 68cm auseinanderstehenden Bäumen mal ausprobieren.  Das will ich sehen 
Wir wollten ja eh demnächst mal ne Tour machen.


----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> also ich habe auf dem ht eher ein unruhiges gefühl, beim fully weiss ich eher was es macht, fühle mich da viel sicherer und bekomme genau die rückmeldung die ich brauche, daher auch das racefully, dieses unkontrollierte rumgehüpfe am hinterrad mag ich garnicht, das ht hat bisher seinen zweck erfüllt, aber ist nix für mich für die nächste saison



Wenns unkontrolliert hüpft arbeitest Du zu wenig mit dem Körper 

Gut, das ist ansich nen Problem vieler Männer.........

Ich könnte nun das Fahrverhalten eines MTB´lers auf nem HT mit dem Verhalten....aber das lasse ich jetzt besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (1. September 2009)

Ist doch auch egal was der Hinterbau macht, solange die Federung alles wegbügelt. Hauptsache es geht schnell voran


----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Liegt wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich an unseren doch recht unterschiedlichen Einsatzbereichen (und an meinen seeehhrr breiten Schultern ) das ich so nen breiten Lenker fahre.
> Jeder das womit er am besten klar kommt.
> 
> Aber lass uns das mit den 68cm auseinanderstehenden Bäumen mal ausprobieren.  Das will ich sehen
> Wir wollten ja eh demnächst mal ne Tour machen.




Ja....dieses Jahr sollte das noch sein ;-) Aber erstmal kommt getz noch Langenberg auf meinem Zettel....und dafür wirds getz bald wieder sehr bergauflastig bei mir ;-) Aber lass uns mal sehen ob wir das nicht die nächsten Wochen mal hinbekommen.....


----------



## CrossX (1. September 2009)

Kriegen wir schon hin. Steffi muss dann aber auch Zeit haben, damit ihr beiden euch gegenseitig coachen könnt.


----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Kriegen wir schon hin. Steffi muss dann aber auch Zeit haben, damit ihr beiden euch gegenseitig coachen könnt.



*lach

Ja, ich geb mir alle Mühe derzeit, es bergab mehr laufen zu lassen, die abartigen Schotterabfahrten in Wickede waren da schonmal nen Anfang, über 43 km/h *freu 

Aber....ich mache meine Trainingstage nicht von Steffi abhängig, das das ma klar is , ich habs leider nur noch kurz genug bis zum 4.10. und muss nehmen was an Zeit noch da is....Langenberg is nochmal nen Ticken härter vom konditionellen als Wickede, weil nochmal 10 km länger und 300 HM mehr und unterm Strich möchte ich mich nochmal nen wenig steigern. Dies wird diesmal wohl nur noch bergauf gehen, da ich davon ausgehen muss, das das Wetter nicht der Kracher wird und es bergab sicherlich bei mir wieder langsamer wird, je nach Boden.


----------



## CrossX (1. September 2009)

Bring du ruhig erstmal deinen Marathon hinter dich. Dann hast du auch den Kopf freier. Will dich nicht in deinem Training stören. 
Bergauf könnte ich im Moment eh nicht gegen dich bestehen.


----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Bring du ruhig erstmal deinen Marathon hinter dich. Dann hast du auch den Kopf freier. Will dich nicht in deinem Training stören.
> Bergauf könnte ich im Moment eh nicht gegen dich bestehen.




Das doch quatsch, alle stellen mich immer so als Bergaufmonster hin  

Training is gut, hier hamwa getz erstma das Hagener Rennen hinter uns zu bringen....kommt ihr mal rüber zum schauen am WE?????


----------



## CrossX (1. September 2009)

Am WE muss ich Möbel schleppen für die Schwester meiner Freundin. 
Außerdem muss ich erstmal warten, bis nächste Woche meine neuen Laufräder kommen. Im Moment knarzt es mir zuviel im Vorderrad.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das doch quatsch, alle stellen mich immer so als Bergaufmonster hin
> Training is gut, hier hamwa getz erstma das Hagener Rennen hinter uns zu bringen....kommt ihr mal rüber zum schauen am WE?????


Ja, nicht?
Sei froh, bei mir sagen sie, ich komme die Berge nicht runter!

Kai
P.S.: Gucken kann man in Hagen ja mal...


----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, nicht?
> Sei froh, bei mir sagen sie, ich komme die Berge nicht runter!
> 
> Kai
> P.S.: Gucken kann man in Hagen ja mal...






Hast Du getz mal wegen der Pace gefragt?


----------



## CrossX (1. September 2009)

Wäre Wencke bergab schneller gewesen, wären wir wahrscheinlich damals in Sundern überhaupt nicht ins Gespräch gekommen. 
Von daher hat doch alles was für sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wäre Wencke bergab schneller gewesen, wären wir wahrscheinlich damals in Sundern überhaupt nicht ins Gespräch gekommen.
> Von daher hat doch alles was für sich




Richtig


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hast Du getz mal wegen der Pace gefragt?


Nein, nicht interessiert! Ich habe etwas anderes im Auge und muss jetzt eigentlich nur noch Geld anhäufen...

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (1. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das doch quatsch, alle stellen mich immer so als Bergaufmonster hin



nicht alle


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee, und
> ich sage Dir auch warum (Uwe zum Beispiel fährt sogar nur 56?) aber auf jeden Fall nen 58er.



Genau! 56 und das schon seit Jahren und auch im Trail nicht langsam


----------



## CrossX (1. September 2009)

Ist wahrscheinlich echt alles Gewöhnungssache. 
Mir gehts beim Biken in erster Linie um perfekte Kontrolle. Da ist ein etwas breiterer Lenker besser. 
Dafür wirds bei langen technisch unanspruchsvollen Strecken auch schon mal unbequem. 
Man muss halt immer abwägen, was einem wichtiger ist. 
Wenn ich vielleicht mal irgendwann ein Racebike habe, wird der Lenker auch wieder schmaler.


----------



## eminem7905 (1. September 2009)

hmm ich habe jetzt lt. augenmaß 690er uwe hat 560er, da kann ich mich ein paar mal verschneiden beim sägen


----------



## CrossX (1. September 2009)

Ich würd dir echt raten, erstmal ein paar Touren mit dem breiten Lenker zu fahren. Man gewöhnt sich schnell dran, und dann fährt es sich echt super.
Bin vor kurzem von dem originalen 660er auf nen 680er umgestiegen. 
Ist nochmal ein zusätzlicher Kontrollgewinn auf den Trails. 
Wenns dir dann immer noch nicht gefällt, kannst du ja noch dran rumsägen.


----------



## eminem7905 (1. September 2009)

ich denke es ist bei allem eine gewöhnungssache, da gebe ich dir recht, ein paar touren werde ich sicherlich noch mit dem harley lenker machen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich denke es ist bei allem eine gewöhnungssache


An ein zu hohes Gewicht am Bike kann man sich nicht gewöhnen, nein!

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hmm ich habe jetzt lt. augenmaß 690er uwe hat 560er, da kann ich mich ein paar mal verschneiden beim sägen



Las denn mal an son Enduro Ding ruhig ungekürzt.
Ich hab an meinem ES auch ein 680er verbaut


----------



## Unrest (1. September 2009)

Kai und Steffen, schaut mal bitte in die Meldeliste und sagt mir, ob bei euch alles stimmt.


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Kai, schau mal bitte in die Meldeliste und sag mir, ob alles stimmt.l


Lt. Meldeliste hat Steffen (m. W. nicht hier im Forum aktiv) bezahlt, ich weiterhin nicht, obwohl die Überweisung getätigt wurde...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (1. September 2009)

Jou, dich konnte ich nicht als bezahlt markieren. (Systemfehler bei T&V)
Deswegen hab ich das an die weitergeleitet, damit die das händisch machen.

Und selbst wenn nicht:
Ich bin ja da und habe Kontoauszüge. 


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Jou, dich konnte ich nicht als bezahlt markieren. (Systemfehler bei T&V)
> Deswegen hab ich das an die weitergeleitet, damit die das händisch machen.
> Und selbst wenn nicht:
> Ich bin ja da und habe Kontoauszüge.
> ...


Keiner will mich dabei haben... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## schuh074 (1. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> 10:36 DHL wir haben da etwas für Sie, ES IST DA!!!!!!!



Herzlichen Glückwunsch ,sieht gut aus der Ofen!
Wann fahrt ihr denn mal wieder ne Feierabend tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2009)

Ich finde es ja schon grenzwertig so viele große Bilder hier hineinzustellen. Aber das Ganze dann noch zitieren setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf!

Nicht bös' gemeint,
Danke!

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Wann die nächste Tour ansteht weiß ich nicht. Ich sehe derzeit nur Regen...


----------



## schuh074 (1. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja schon grenzwertig so viele große Bilder hier hineinzustellen. Aber das Ganze dann noch zitieren setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf!
> 
> Nicht bös' gemeint,
> Danke!
> ...



Bitte,aber sie sind doch so schön


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2009)

schuh074 schrieb:


> Bitte,aber sie sind doch so schön


Da will ich ja auch gar nicht groß widersprechen. Aber ich finde es dennoch... na ja, es muss nicht. Aber egal!

Kai
P.S.: Denk mal an die Leute mit langsamer Internetverbindung oder an das arme Rädchen zwischen der linken und der rechten Maustaste


----------



## eminem7905 (1. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja schon grenzwertig so viele große Bilder hier hineinzustellen.



es lebe die demokratie!!! 

@schuh, 

keine ahnung, wenns wetter passt vielleicht sonntag, schau mal hier rein. oder nächsten mittwoch ab klutopia um 18 uhr.


----------



## zedriq (1. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Wann die nächste Tour ansteht weiß ich nicht. Ich sehe derzeit nur Regen...



Hi zusammen,

(Fragt mich nicht, warum ich diesen Thread in x Jahren Hagen noch nicht entdeckt habe...)

jo ätzend es scheint so, als wäre erstmal schicht mit heißen Temperaturen. Bis heute Mittag gings echt noch, aber aber 1500 is grau in grau und es splattert (teilweise aus Eimern).

Apropos Sonntag oder Kultopia nächsten MI: Was fahrt Ihr denn für Touren/Bikes. Nicht das ich dort mit dem falschen erscheine und etwas falsch aufgestellt bin. 

Gruß, Niels


----------



## schuh074 (1. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Da will ich ja auch gar nicht groß widersprechen. Aber ich finde es dennoch... na ja, es muss nicht. Aber egal!
> 
> Kai
> P.S.: Denk mal an die Leute mit langsamer Internetverbindung oder an das arme Rädchen zwischen der linken und der rechten Maustaste



ich dachte es gibt nur noch schnelle verbindungen 

ok ,kompromiss ich werde es nicht nochmal zitieren

@ eimnem 
jo ,mache ich!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2009)

Willkommen hier!


zedriq schrieb:


> Was fahrt Ihr denn für Touren/Bikes. Nicht das ich dort mit dem falschen erscheine und etwas falsch aufgestellt bin.


Um es kurz zu machen: Giant Anthem 3
Touren: Asphalt, leichte Touren (vom Untergrund her, körperlich sowieso), selten mit Trails!

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (1. September 2009)

wir fahren alles, aber mittlerweile eher gespalten, teils gibts touren mit wenig HM und vielen asphaltkm, oder das was ich eher bevorzuge viel trails im und um den hagener süden herum. kannst dir was ausuchen, ich starte oft ab hagen stadtgarten oder hagen-süd (Eilpe aral tanke)  


ich fahre just for fun, ohne das ich auf HM km etc. achte, hauptsache es macht spaß

und was bevorzugst du so zedriq??


----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> (Fragt mich nicht, warum ich diesen Thread in x Jahren Hagen noch nicht entdeckt habe...)
> 
> ...



Weil ich den Fred erst letztes Jar eröffnet habe 

Stumpjumper Expert HT und TA Firestorm Fully, bin aber eher die Hardtail-Maus mittlerweile.

Ich unterscheide klar zwischen Touren und Training:

Training: In erster Linie Asphalt, je nach Art mit viel HM oder gar keine (wenig), mittiges eher nicht, vor Marathons auch mal ne Gewalttour Gelände, um das Gefühl fürs Rennen wieder zu bekommen. Da auch km mässig gern jenseits der 50. Da aber auch teilweise recht strikt nach Puls etc. pp. Daher fahr ich diese Geschichten am liebsten allein

Touren: Viele HM nach Möglichkeit! Untergrund eher egal, da nehm ich alles mit. Keine Fahrten jenseits der 30 Grad .


----------



## zedriq (1. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wir fahren alles, aber mittlerweile eher gespalten, teils gibts touren mit wenig HM und vielen asphaltkm, oder das was ich eher bevorzuge viel trails im und um den hagener süden herum. kannst dir was ausuchen, ich starte oft ab hagen stadtgarten oder hagen-süd (Eilpe aral tanke)
> 
> ich fahre just for fun, ohne das ich auf HM km etc. achte, hauptsache es macht spaß



Klingt gut...da könnte man sich anschließen. 




eminem7905 schrieb:


> und was bevorzugst du so zedriq??



Bin die gesamte Saison weitestgehend alleine unterwegs gewesen. Meistens zwei Strecken: Hagen-Kemnader See rundrum-Hagen oder Hagen-Witten-Dortmund-Hagen.

Aber nicht zwingend. Weiche immer wieder, je nach Bock ab und verlasse Asphalt, um ab in den Wald zu hoschen. Bei der Ha-Wi-Do-Ha Tour münde ich in der "FR Strecke" am Hengstey, die dann nochmal ein kleiner A-Push am Ende ist. Fahre die meistens mit dem Helldancer momentan, um Muckis im O-Schenkel aufzubauen. Klappt gut. 

Bikes: siehe Fotoalbum, wobei das Banshee grad im Aufbau ist, da ich das Steppi wieder abgegeben habe. Ab kommender Woche wird das Helldancer eine 66 SL2 ATA bekommen, was die Tourenwahl einschränken dürfte. Muss aber sein, da die Z1 Light leider momentan etwas malad ist. Scheint als hätte sich irgendwas im linken Stand-/Tauchrohr verabschiedet. Hab's noch net aufgemacht, da ich momentan wenig Zeit/Budget für Ersatzteile hab. Die wird dann im Winter wieder fitgemacht und kommt an das Hardy.




Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja schon grenzwertig so viele große Bilder hier hineinzustellen. Aber das Ganze dann noch zitieren setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf!



Jo, Sources der Thumbs aus'm Fotoalbum hätten gereicht (mit Link zum jeweils großen). 

Aber ich kann's vollends nachvollziehen. Neues Bike (!!!) und das will man zeigen. 
Wer sowas zitiert macht sich entweder nicht die Arbeit, mal den DEL/Entf Button auf der Tastatur zu drücken oder schnallt den vB Aufbau nicht. Naja, ist eben ein Bike Forum. 

Egal, der Thread hat eh schon 42x Seiten und ist somit unübersichtlich wie die...


*EDIT*:



apoptygma schrieb:


> Weil ich den Fred erst letztes Jar eröffnet habe



Das erklärt einiges... 
Habe erst dieses Jahr wieder ambitioniert mit Biken angefangen und bin eigentlich jede freie Minute bei gutem Wetter auf dem Bike.



apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich unterscheide klar zwischen Touren und Training: ...



Sehe uch genauso, aber Bock/Laune/Fun stehen immer im Vordergrund...naja, fast immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Wer sowas zitiert macht sich entweder nicht die Arbeit, mal den DEL/Entf Button auf der Tastatur zu drücken oder schnallt den vB Aufbau nicht. Naja, ist eben ein Bike Forum.
> 
> Egal, der Thread hat eh schon 42x Seiten und ist somit unübersichtlich wie die...




Sei froh, er könnte durchaus schon 142 Seiten haben.


----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Sehe uch genauso, aber Bock/Laune/Fun stehen immer im Vordergrund...naja, fast immer.




Ja ja, aber wenn auch nur nen bissken Ehrgeiz dabei is.....

Ich bin da einfach nur ehrlich, wenn man was reissen will (und sich vor allem auch steigern), darf man manchmal auf Launen und Bock wenig Rücksicht nehmen  sonst wirds nix.

Ich fahre überhaupt erst seit 1 1/4 Jahr. Aber da ich noch nie ein "einfach so typ" war, muss da schon nen bissken Sinn hinterstehen, ansonsten kann ich meinen A.rsch auch auf der Couch lassen, da is bequemer


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ansonsten kann ich meinen A.rsch auch auf der Couch lassen, da is bequemer


Kommt auf den Sattel an, würde ich sagen. Kann ich also so nicht bestätigen 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. September 2009)

Hat mal einer die genaue Adresse für Samstag.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2009)

TSV Hagen 1860
Hoheleye 23
58093 Hagen

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hat mal einer die genaue Adresse für Samstag.



Hoheleye 23


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2009)

Ich war schneller! 

Kai


----------



## zedriq (1. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sei froh, er könnte durchaus schon 142 Seiten haben.



Äääh, schnall ich grad was nich? :?
Hat er nich 427 Seiten??




apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja ja, aber wenn auch nur nen bissken Ehrgeiz dabei is.....
> 
> Ich bin da einfach nur ehrlich, wenn man was reissen will (und sich vor allem auch steigern), darf man manchmal auf Launen und Bock wenig Rücksicht nehmen  sonst wirds nix.



Gebe Dir vollkommen recht, aber ohne Spaß an der Sache brauchste net losfahrn, aber wem sage ich das. 




Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Sattel an, würde ich sagen. Kann ich also so nicht bestätigen
> 
> Kai






Samstag: Was, wie, wann? Muss leider arbeiten (vormittags). Mal sehen ob's "Bockmäßig" dann noch passt.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. September 2009)

Danke euch beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Samstag: Was, wie, wann? Muss leider arbeiten (vormittags). Mal sehen ob's "Bockmäßig" dann noch passt.


Was? 2h-/3h-Rennen! Wie? So viele Kilometer wie möglich! Wann? 10Uhr/13Uhr!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Samstag: Was, wie, wann? Muss leider arbeiten (vormittags). Mal sehen ob's "Bockmäßig" dann noch passt.



Samstag ist in Hagen Rennen.

Edit: Mal wieder zu langsam oder Kai wie immer schneller.


----------



## zedriq (1. September 2009)

Hab ich eh kein adäquates Bike. Mit meiner 22kg Möhre (Helldancer) brauche ich bei sowas nicht antreten.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Hab ich eh kein adäquates Bike. Mit meiner 22kg Möhre (Helldancer) brauche ich bei sowas nicht antreten.



Jetzt mal keine Ausreden hier.
Ich bin schon mit einem 15kg Fully 24h Rennen gefahren.
Ausserdem kannst du mit der Keule die Hügel runter fliegen und im Schnitt kommt das wieder auf gleiche raus


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Hab ich eh kein adäquates Bike. Mit meiner 22kg Möhre (Helldancer) brauche ich bei sowas nicht antreten.


Alles Ausreden! 
Mein Bike wiegt etwa die Hälfte und ich nehm auch teil. Wenn man mich lässt...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Äääh, schnall ich grad was nich? :?
> Hat er nich 427 Seiten??




Es sollte 1427 heissen. Mea Culpa.....

Kommst Du aus Hagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedriq (1. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Jetzt mal keine Ausreden hier.
> Ich bin schon mit einem 15kg Fully 24h Rennen gefahren.
> Ausserdem kannst du mit der Keule die Hügel runter fliegen und im Schnitt kommt das wieder auf gleiche raus



Ähh..das Helldancer ist ein Hardtail... 
Und wiegt trotzdem 22kg...minimum. Sind halt die DWs. 

Ihr seid echt funny... 
Nee, echt den Stress zieh ich mir nicht, mit der Karre nen Rennen zu bestreiten, dass nicht nur bergab geht...und selbst dann würd ich mir das reiflich überlegen.

k, 1427 Seiten wären arg...


----------



## zedriq (1. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Nee, echt den Stress zieh ich mir nicht, mit der Karre nen Rennen zu bestreiten, dass nicht nur bergab geht...und selbst dann würd ich mir das reiflich überlegen.



Es geht nicht um Nichtkönnen, sondern eher den Aspekt dass ihr da mit 11kg Schlurren antretet. 
Die Schmach geb ich mir nicht. Zugucken maybe.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Es sollte 1427 heissen


Ich habe 214. Habe ich etwas verpasst? 

Kai
P.S.: Nee, ist Einstellungssache, aber letztlich auch ziemlich Schnuppe...


----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Nichtkönnen, sondern eher den Aspekt dass ihr da mit 11kg Schlurren antretet.
> Die Schmach geb ich mir nicht. Zugucken maybe.



Ja mach dat ma. Sind nen paar von uns am Start da.


----------



## zedriq (1. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja mach dat ma. Sind nen paar von uns am Start da.



Also Hohenleye? Wann/Wo is Finish? (Start schaffe ich net. Muss bestimmt bis 1300 arbeiten.)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Nichtkönnen, sondern eher den Aspekt dass ihr da mit 11kg Schlurren antretet.
> Die Schmach geb ich mir nicht. Zugucken maybe.



Wenn du mit der Keule mitfahren würdest hättest du auf jeden Fall den Respekt aller.
Aber war eigentlich auch nur ein Scherz.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Also Hohenleye? Wann/Wo is Finish? (Start schaffe ich net. Muss bestimmt bis 1300 arbeiten.)


Hoheleye 23, ja
Finish 2h-Rennen: 12Uhr
Finish 3h-Rennen: 16Uhr

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Also Hohenleye? Wann/Wo is Finish? (Start schaffe ich net. Muss bestimmt bis 1300 arbeiten.)



Finisch 3 Std. Rennen wird ca. 16:15 sein würde ich sagen, wenn der Zeitplan nen wenig hinkt. Komm halt mal vorbei. Die Doofe am Verpflegungsstand, die dann da schon nen paar Std. steht und friert bin dann wohl ich *haha


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Finisch 3 Std. Rennen wird ca. 16:15 sein würde ich sagen, wenn der Zeitplan nen wenig hinkt. Komm halt mal vorbei. Die Doofe am Verpflegungsstand, die dann da schon nen paar Std. steht und friert bin dann wohl ich *haha



Zieh die en warmen schlüpper an dann klappt das schon


----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Zieh die en warmen schlüpper an dann klappt das schon




Dafür müsste ich ja ersma shoppen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dafür müsste ich ja ersma shoppen.......



Ich brüll mich weg
Ich kann die ja einen leihen!


----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich brüll mich weg
> Ich kann die ja einen leihen!



Ich glaub, Dein Knackarsch is kleiner als meiner. Das könnte eng werden, hm.....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. September 2009)

Ich glaub an der Stelle hören wir jetzt lieber auf.
Sonst bekomme ich noch rote Ohren.


----------



## apoptygma (1. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich glaub an der Stelle hören wir jetzt lieber auf.
> Sonst bekomme ich noch rote Ohren.




Die Ohren gehen doch noch....

Gute Nacht


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Die Ohren gehen doch noch....
> 
> Gute Nacht



Guts Nächtle


----------



## zedriq (1. September 2009)

Jo, ich komme auf jeden Fall mal vorbei.

Das hier ist richtig, oder? Sry, wohne zwar seit Jahren hier, aber im Bereich Fley bin ich selten. 

*EDIT*: U2...


----------



## mtb46 (1. September 2009)

Hey ho 
Gibt es hier auch welche die öfter zwischen Ambrock bis Rummenohl unterwegs sind? Schließlich gibt es dort den höchsten Punkt von Hagen, Bölling/Rölvede. Zumindest sagt das Internet dieses


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Jo, ich komme auf jeden Fall mal vorbei.
> Das hier ist richtig, oder? Sry, wohne zwar seit Jahren hier, aber im Bereich Fley bin ich selten.
> *EDIT*: U2...


Wird schon stimmen. Im Zweifelsfall ist es auch großzügig ausgeschildert... Achtung, es folgt mein Lieblingssmiley, den ich entsprechend zelebrieren mlöchte: => 

Dann sieht man sich ja vielleicht! 

Kai


----------



## zedriq (1. September 2009)

mtb46 schrieb:


> Hey ho
> Gibt es hier auch welche die öfter zwischen Ambrock bis Rummenohl unterwegs sind? Schließlich gibt es dort den höchsten Punkt von Hagen, Bölling/Rölvede. Zumindest sagt das Internet dieses



Muss mich auch mal weiter in die Richtung orientieren. Eine Standardstreck von mir ist/war auch noch *Wehringhsn-durch den Stadtwald hoch nach Zurstraße-kurz vorher abbiegen Richtung Hasper Talsperre (Man kommt dann auf einen Trail oberhalb)-Haspe-Wehringhsn*.

Deine beschriebene Strecke würde mich aber auch interessieren. 
Muss mir das mal in Google Maps reinziehen.

Wie gesagt, bevor ich wieder ins Gelände (rough) gehe, muss aber erst die 66 da sein. Sollte evtl. schon kommendes WE sein, aber SA ersma Hohenleye. Ist schon festgehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedriq (1. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Dann sieht man sich ja vielleicht!
> 
> Kai



Hope so...wenn Dir ein weißes Dickschwein mit Helldancer Schriftzug auffällt...der Spacken, der draufsitzt bin ich. Einfach ansprechen.

Bis dahin, Niels


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Hope so...wenn Dir ein weißes Dickschwein mit Helldancer Schriftzug auffällt...der Spacken, der draufsitzt bin ich. Einfach ansprechen.
> 
> Bis dahin, Niels


Giant Anthem, Scott-Hose, blaue Regenjacke (wie es aussieht  ), weiss/schwarzer Helm! Einfach anquatschen. Man sieht sich! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## zedriq (1. September 2009)

mtb46 schrieb:


> Hey ho



Hab mir nochmal Deine Bikes und Bilder angesehen. Sehr geil. Man sollte sich mal zum Biken verabreden.


----------



## 4mate (2. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Hab mir nochmal Deine Bikes und Bilder angesehen.


 Er hat keine Bilder in seinem Fotoalbum, Du hast die Startseite gesehen...


----------



## zedriq (2. September 2009)

4mate schrieb:


> Er hat keine Bilder in seinem Fotoalbum, Du hast die Startseite gesehen...



ROFL...naja, ist halt schon spät... ^^
Und ich dachte schon...


----------



## apoptygma (2. September 2009)

mtb46 schrieb:


> Hey ho
> Gibt es hier auch welche die öfter zwischen Ambrock bis Rummenohl unterwegs sind? Schließlich gibt es dort den höchsten Punkt von Hagen, Bölling/Rölvede. Zumindest sagt das Internet dieses




Jo, is aber unspektakulär da oben ;-) Rölvede/Bölling liegt auf meiner Runde Richtung Wiblingwerde. Aber schön zum gucken 

Ich orientiere mich in dieser Richtung da oben auch geländenseitig immer wieder nen bissken mehr....geht halt alles gut hoch da drüben.  Und ist, zumindest abseits der Straßen da oben wenig bis gar nicht frequentiert. Auf gut German......man hat dort im Wald seinen Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (2. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Jo, ich komme auf jeden Fall mal vorbei.
> 
> Das hier ist richtig, oder? Sry, wohne zwar seit Jahren hier, aber im Bereich Fley bin ich selten.
> 
> *EDIT*: U2...





Genau da....mit dem Auto kommst da aber nicht mehr runter an dem Tag. Parkgelegeneheiten haste an der Polizei und an der Fernuni.

Kanns ja mal Hallo sagen an der Verpflegung im Start/Zielbereich, da dürfte ich nach 13 Uhr mit einem blonden jüngling und einem Mädel stehen.

So....muss ins Büro....


----------



## Unrest (2. September 2009)

Als kleine Kampfansage an Kai:

Du wirst hoffentlich so aussehen wie der Grüne..


----------



## mtb46 (2. September 2009)

> Jo, is aber unspektakulär da oben ;-) Rölvede/Bölling liegt auf meiner Runde Richtung Wiblingwerde. Aber schön zum gucken
> 
> Ich orientiere mich in dieser Richtung da oben auch geländenseitig immer wieder nen bissken mehr....geht halt alles gut hoch da drüben.  Und ist, zumindest abseits der Straßen da oben wenig bis gar nicht frequentiert. Auf gut German......man hat dort im Wald seinen Ruhe



Hm ich finde es da Klasse. Was will man mehr unzählige Waldwegauffahrten an beiden Seiten des Tals, ruhig und tolle Aussicht. Für Leute die ihre Fitness erhöhen wollen hab ich noch nichts vergleichbares gesehen?!
Oder hoppst ihr lieber "nur" Downhill die Berge runter?


----------



## apoptygma (2. September 2009)

mtb46 schrieb:


> Hm ich finde es da Klasse. Was will man mehr unzählige Waldwegauffahrten an beiden Seiten des Tals, ruhig und tolle Aussicht. Für Leute die ihre Fitness erhöhen wollen hab ich noch nichts vergleichbares gesehen?!
> Oder hoppst ihr lieber "nur" Downhill die Berge runter?






Da haste grad die Richtige....ich fahre diese Strecke ja in erster Linie zum Kraft/Konditionsaufbau 

Nee nee, ich bin da eher der Bergaufmensch, runter MUSS ich, rauf WILL ich  Runterhopsen is da absolut nicht meins. 

Aber ich dachte jetzt, ich stosse da mit meinen Vorlieben wieder auf Ablehung ;-), ich mag die Strecke super gern und man kann die ja auchn bis was weiss ich wo ausdehnen, nur leider fehlt oft die Zeit oder man erwischt auch mal im Nahmerwald oder so ne "Kreisfahrt" und schaut blöd, wenn man da plötzlich schonmal war.


----------



## sonic3105 (2. September 2009)

@Micha??? 
kampfansage an kai??
Fährst du etwa drei Stunden oder Kai jetzt doch 2 ??


Achkja das Thema mit dem lenker kann ich so nicht ganz bestätigen,
komme vom Handling her auf dem trail mit meinem Schmalen weit aus besser zurecht als mit dem breiten Rizer vorher.
Aber wie ihr schon sagtet geschmacksache .....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Kai jetzt doch 2?



You made my day!
Für 2h mache ich mir meine Schuhe nicht zu! 

Ich will erstmal starten dürfen. Wenn man mir das genehmigt, versuche ich besser zu sein als 2008 (7Runden in 3:24h). Mehr will ich doch gar nicht... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## zedriq (2. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Kanns ja mal Hallo sagen an der Verpflegung im Start/Zielbereich, da dürfte ich nach 13 Uhr mit einem blonden jüngling und einem Mädel stehen.



K, werde so gegen 1400 oder so aufschlagen, denke ich. Woran erkennt man Euch??

Mich wie gesagt am weißen Dickschw**n.




mtb46 schrieb:


> Oder hoppst ihr lieber "nur" Downhill die Berge runter?



Naja, von nix kommt nix. Also ich find's mehr als arm, wenn ich den Lift nehmen muss, um den Berg hochzukommen. Es sei denn das Bike ist nicht grad Uphill tauglich.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> K, werde so gegen 1400 oder so aufschlagen, denke ich. Woran erkennt man Euch??
> Mich wie gesagt am weißen Dickschw**n.


Folge dem Lichtstreifen... 
Nee, hatten wir ja gestern schon das Thema 

Kai


----------



## zedriq (2. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee nee, ich bin da eher der Bergaufmensch, runter MUSS ich, rauf WILL ich  Runterhopsen is da absolut nicht meins.
> 
> Aber ich dachte jetzt, ich stosse da mit meinen Vorlieben wieder auf Ablehung ;-)



Naja, Downhill ist halt der Adrenalin/Endorphin Kick...beim Uphill steht Kondition/Gesundheit im Vordergrund. Beides ist meins, aber Kick is natürlich geiler als alles.


----------



## apoptygma (2. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> K, werde so gegen 1400 oder so aufschlagen, denke ich. Woran erkennt man Euch??
> 
> Mich wie gesagt am weißen Dickschw**n.



Mich am Verpflegungsstand and er Strecke Aylienz Helfer Shirt, langen blonden Haaren, Kai auf der Strecke am dunkelgrauen Anthem und Sascha und Micha an den dreckigen Klamotten, weil die dann schon fertig sind mit ihrem Rennen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (2. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Naja, Downhill ist halt der Adrenalin/Endorphin Kick...beim Uphill steht Kondition/Gesundheit im Vordergrund. Beides ist meins, aber Kick is natürlich geiler als alles.



Also ich kann nur sagen, wenn ich nen fiesen Uphill geschafft habe, Gänsehauttechnisch in den oberen Pulsbereichen geacktert habe, sind das Endorphine pur 

"Kicks" hol ich mir dann doch lieber woanders ;-)


----------



## zedriq (2. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> "Kicks" hol ich mir dann doch lieber woanders ;-)



Wo denn...? 
(Bin interessiert...)

Oder meintest Du Tritte von Deiner besseren Hälfte, if u have one. 

BTW: Hast schon recht, aber wer mal zB. auf Ibiza nen supersteingen Mergeltrail direkt am Abgrund runtergenagelt is, wo's 50m+ direkt ins Meer geht, der weiss, was ich mein. Gibts auch woanders.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Gibts auch woanders.


Das stimmt! Z. B.  wenn man sich beim Ruhrbike-Festival unten an der Hegestraße nach einer kurzen Rast am persönlichen Verpflegungsstand  daran erinnert, dass diese Veranstaltung ja ein Rennen ist und man sich unten bei der Einfahrt rauf zum Harkortberg "noch ganz gut" fühlt und an allen vorbei fährt, ja beinahe fliegt!
Warum in die Ferne schweifen...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (2. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Wo denn...?
> (Bin interessiert...)
> 
> Oder meintest Du Tritte von Deiner besseren Hälfte, if u have one.
> ...




1. So was fragt man doch ein anständiges Mädchen nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum ;-)

2. Pfiffige Fragestellung? ,-)

3. Scheitert bereits an meiner Höhenangst ;-)


----------



## apoptygma (2. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das stimmt! Z. B.  wenn man sich beim Ruhrbike-Festival unten an der Hegestraße nach einer kurzen Rast am persönlichen Verpflegungsstand








Gut, nächstes Jahr wollt ichja ggf. selbst....aber das ist noch weiiiiiiiiiiit wech!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, nächstes Jahr wollt ichja ggf. selbst....aber das ist noch weiiiiiiiiiiit wech!


Gekniffen wird nicht! 

Kai


----------



## zedriq (2. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> 1. So was fragt man doch ein anständiges Mädchen nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum ;-)



Bin auch eher der "unanständige" Niels. 




apoptygma schrieb:


> 2. Pfiffige Fragestellung? ,-)



Maybe...should be... 




apoptygma schrieb:


> 3. Scheitert bereits an meiner Höhenangst ;-)



Glaub ich net. Der Adrenalin Push lässt so einiges vergessen/blendet so einiges aus.


----------



## Unrest (2. September 2009)

Ich war nicht wach.. Meinte natürlich dich, Sascha... *lach*


----------



## sonic3105 (2. September 2009)

@Micha 
mich darfst diesmal nicht als ernst zunehmenden gegner betrachten, warum verrate ich jetzt hier nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Micha
> mich darfst diesmal nicht als ernst zunehmenden gegner betrachten, warum verrate ich jetzt hier nicht .


Musst du nicht, ich bin mal gespannt auf deine PN 
Ich fahre auch, ich werde nicht müde zu betonen, "wenn man mich lässt", gegen mich selbst. Was angesichts des angekündigten Mistwetters schon schwer genug sein sollte. Außerdem... aber ist da eh nur Tiefstapelei und Schwarzmalerei. Das machen wir ja nicht!

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (2. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Musst du nicht, ich bin mal gespannt auf deine PN
> Ich fahre auch, ich werde nicht müde zu betonen, "wenn man mich lässt", gegen mich selbst. Was angesichts des angekündigten Mistwetters schon schwer genug sein sollte. Außerdem... aber ist da eh nur Tiefstapelei und Schwarzmalerei. Das machen wir ja nicht!
> 
> Kai



Wann wirste denn Samstag da sein?

Ich werd das vorher nicht mehr schaffen, das wir uns treffen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wann wirste denn Samstag da sein?


Also ansich würde ich mir das 2h-Rennen gerne ansehen. Aber wenn nicht, bin ich denke ich so um 12Uhr in Hagen, sag ich jetzt einfach mal so.


apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich werd das vorher nicht mehr schaffen, das wir uns treffen


Soetwas in der Art habe ich befürchtet. Na ja, gib einfach laut wenn du mal Zeit hast!

Kai


----------



## Unrest (2. September 2009)

@Kai: So oft, wie du hier rumnölst will ich dich gar nicht mehr starten lassen.. 

@Sascha: Ich bin auch keine Konkurrenz.. Vllt 200km seit Duisburg gefahren und nen Rennen verpatzt.. Man wird sehen. *g*
Warum bist du schlecht drauf zur Zeit?


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. September 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> @Kai: So oft, wie du hier rumnölst will ich dich gar nicht mehr starten lassen..


Ist schlimm, oder? Aber meine bisherigen Rennen willst du nicht als Erfolg bezeichnen, oder? Drittbester Fahrer im 4er mixed in Duisburg und eine 3:23h in Wetter. Sundern war überraschend "gut", aber sonst? Unter'm Strich hatte ich also bislang diese Saison Recht. Und diese Woche gab es eine gewisse "Erkältungsneigung"...
Aber ist ja schon gut, ich sag ja schon nix mehr  Nachher kommt Martin auch noch ums Eck, mit seinem halble ääääähhhhmmmm halbvollen Glas!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (2. September 2009)

@zedrik: Ich bin der kurzhaarige und bärtige lange Lulatsch, der in der Startnummernausgabe den Ton angibt. 
Alternativ auch der langsam kriechende Biker im Flammentrikot während des 2h-Rennens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dark2308 (2. September 2009)

wo findet das rennen denn statt


----------



## Unrest (2. September 2009)

Hoheleye 23 in Hagen.

Start/Ziel/Expo sind vorm Vereinsheim des TSV1860.


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## sonic3105 (3. September 2009)

@Micha schlecht drauf kann ich nicht sagen eher ein wenig Lustlos und deshlab mal ne zeit pause gemacht.


----------



## Unrest (3. September 2009)

Das gibt sich, wenn du neben mir im Startblock stehst und ich dich wahnsinnig mache.. 
Bist du die Strecke schon mal gefahren?


----------



## sonic3105 (3. September 2009)

Nöö bin sie noch nicht gefahren, aber mach mir da keine große Bange. Werde sie ja hoffentlich mehr als eine Runde sehen.....


----------



## apoptygma (3. September 2009)

Mal was zur Belustigung:

Ich, die super Hausfrau, habe zwei einfache Kuchen fürs Wochenende zugesagt. Kaufe stolz den komisches Fertigteig, und sogar Eier und Margarine.....

Wollte getz, voll stolz, den äußerst schweren Kuchen machen und stelle fest....wo isn das Pappzeuch, was Oma früher inne Aurora Fertigbackmischungen hatte (diese Back-Form zum zusammenfalten)

Nach tel. Rücksprache mit o.g. Oma sagte die mir, das es die Falt-Papp-Formen seit 100 Jahren schon nicht mehr gibt  Ich bräuchte ne Kastenform.....

Toll!

Also fahr ich getz ersma los und kauf ne Kastenform .-(


----------



## zedriq (3. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nach tel. Rücksprache mit o.g. Oma sagte die mir, das es die Falt-Papp-Formen seit 100 Jahren schon nicht mehr gibt  Ich bräuchte ne Kastenform.....
> 
> Toll!
> 
> Also fahr ich getz ersma los und kauf ne Kastenform .-(



Hehe, da hätteste auch mich fragen können...denn genauso doof hab ich auch schonmal geguckt, als ich das erfahren durfte...


----------



## apoptygma (3. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Hehe, da hätteste auch mich fragen können...denn genauso doof hab ich auch schonmal geguckt, als ich das erfahren durfte...



Hätte ich ja, aber Du warst grad ja noch nicht für mich greifbar 

Denn, wenn mir das einer hätte erklären können, dann bestimmt du ;-)


----------



## zedriq (3. September 2009)

Auch wenn's OT is und eher in ein "Oma backt Kuchen" Subforum gehört, aber ich war damals richtig genervt.

Hatte mich schön auf sonntäglichen Kuchen gefreut und durfte anstattdessen in die (leere) Röhre schauen.


----------



## apoptygma (3. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Auch wenn's OT is und eher in ein "Oma backt Kuchen" Subforum gehört, aber ich war damals richtig genervt.
> 
> Hatte mich schön auf sonntäglichen Kuchen gefreut und durfte anstattdessen in die (leere) Röhre schauen.



Hier gibts kein OT!

Wir unterhalten uns hier auch über Menstruationsprobleme.

Ich weiss nur, warum ich lieber Kuchen kaufe als selbst welchen mache. Wat ne Zeitverschwendung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (3. September 2009)

Ich hab auch mal zeit Investiert und mein Hinterrad bzw den Mantel für Samstag aufgezogen.
Vorne warte ich erstmal noch ab, denke aber bei den verhältnissen wird der Nobby vorne drauf bleiben.


----------



## zedriq (3. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hier gibts kein OT!
> 
> Wir unterhalten uns hier auch über Menstruationsprobleme.



Die bikemen hier haben Menstruationsprobleme?? 




apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich weiss nur, warum ich lieber Kuchen kaufe als selbst welchen mache. Wat ne Zeitverschwendung!



Da Du es ja so magst...
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal zeit Investiert und mein Hinterrad bzw den Mantel für Samstag aufgezogen.
> Vorne warte ich erstmal noch ab, denke aber bei den verhältnissen wird der Nobby vorne drauf bleiben.



Was haste den aufgezogen?


----------



## Unrest (3. September 2009)

Ich hab keine Probleme mit meiner Menstruation.. Du etwa?

@Uwe: Furious Fred


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. September 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> @Uwe: Furious Fred



Damit es gut flutscht


----------



## apoptygma (3. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Die bikemen hier haben Menstruationsprobleme??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hier sind in manchen Dingen mehr Pussies als Du glaubst ;-)

Da Du meine direkte Art ja so toll findest....f... y...!


----------



## apoptygma (3. September 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Probleme mit meiner Menstruation.. Du etwa?
> 
> @Uwe: Furious Fred



Nee, ich hätte eins, wenn sie mal wegbleiben würde plötzlich


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hier sind in manchen Dingen mehr Pussies als Du glaubst ;-)
> 
> Da Du meine direkte Art ja so toll findest....f... y...!



Wer ist hier ne Pussy


----------



## zedriq (3. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Da Du meine direkte Art ja so toll findest....f... y...!



Let the battle begin... 
You're welcome. 

Aber mal was zu Deiner Ausdrucksweise...hat Dir denn Deine Mum nicht beigebracht, dass man sich so nicht in der Öffentlichkeit gibt. Das ziemt sich doch nicht für (kleine) Mädchen.

...ach scheiss drauf. Hab das Kriegsbeil grad schon wieder vergraben. Null Bock druff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (3. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Let the battle begin...
> You're welcome.
> 
> Aber mal was zu Deiner Ausdrucksweise...hat Dir denn Deine Mum nicht beigebracht, dass man sich so nicht in der Öffentlichkeit gibt. Das ziemt sich doch nicht für (kleine) Mädchen.
> ...




Du wirst es schätzungsweise verkraften und auch überleben, wetten? ;-)

Ich steh drauf, wenn Männer "scheiss drauf" sagen! Rrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## apoptygma (3. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wer ist hier ne Pussy



Also zumindest schomma keiner, der sich Samstag da durchn Schlamm wälzt


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also zumindest schomma keiner, der sich Samstag da durchn Schlamm wälzt



Und das mit viel Spaß an den Backen. Juhu


----------



## apoptygma (3. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Und das mit viel Spaß an den Backen. Juhu



Werd mich am Anblick erfreuen!


----------



## sonic3105 (3. September 2009)

@Uwe 
hinten werde ich Rocket Ron fahren, jenachdem wie sich das Wetter entwickelt werd ich den Vorne auch noch draufmachen.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Uwe
> hinten werde ich Rocket Ron fahren, jenachdem wie sich das Wetter entwickelt werd ich den Vorne auch noch draufmachen.



Ich fahr vorn und hinten RoRo.
Hab zwar noch ein paar 1.9 matsche contis hier liegen ab ich glaub (hoffe) den brauchen wir nicht.

P.S. ich hab auch in der letzten Zeit einen kleinen durchhänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedriq (3. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also zumindest schomma keiner, der sich Samstag da durchn Schlamm wälzt



Shit, dann bin ich ja eine...


----------



## apoptygma (4. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich fahr vorn und hinten RoRo.
> Hab zwar noch ein paar 1.9 matsche contis hier liegen ab ich glaub (hoffe) den brauchen wir nicht.
> 
> P.S. ich hab auch in der letzten Zeit einen kleinen durchhänger.




Wer sich meine TV ansieht wird feststellen, das es mir da nicht anders geht seit Duisburg irgendwie. Ich glaube, unser aller Biorhytmus stellt sich einfach nen wenig auf HErbst/Winter um ;-)

Dazu kommt im Moment noch chronisch "keine Zeit", na ja, ich hab Wickede ohne Training überlebt, dann wird das bei Bruchhausen nicht anders sein 

Ich hoff, das nächste Woche der ganze Stress nachlässt und ich wieder aufs Rad komme.....


----------



## apoptygma (4. September 2009)

So, bevor ich heute nimmer zu komme und morgen vielleicht den ein oder anderen der 2-Std. Nummer erst nach dem Start sehe, weils doch nen irres Gewusel geben wird....

Ich wünsche Euch, Sascha, Uwe und auch Sebastian toi toi toi. 

Letz genannter hat meinen unglaublichen Respekt, gerade auf der Strecke zu starten (und damit sein Renndebut zu zelebrieren, wer weiss, vielleicht wirste ja infiziert)  

Dem Micha natürlich auch, aber bei dem geh ich davon aus, das ich ihn vorher da noch sehen werde, weil er vorher ja noch die Startnummern-Maus macht (wo ihr Euch alle Eure Nümmernchen abholen müsst) ;-)

Steffen und Kai starten ja später....die werd ich noch erwischen denk ich.

Wir sehen uns....spätestens anner Verpflegung 

@Niels:
Also lass Dich ma blicken beim komischen Skorpion


----------



## zedriq (4. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Niels:
> Also lass Dich ma blicken beim komischen Skorpion



Auf jeden...muss zwar ggf. mit meinem maladem Bike da oben antanzen, aber egal. Solange es noch ein wenig rollt/hüpft isses egal...

*EDIT*: Hat von Euch evtl. noch einer einen *Magura QM6* oder *Shimano SMMAF180PP* (PM +20 Adapter)?? RSK und Klein haben Eurobike bedingt dicht.


----------



## sonic3105 (4. September 2009)

Also ich hab leider keinen liegen.

@Wencke Danke dir, denke wir werden das Kind schon Schaukeln.
Sorgen amche ich mir bisher jedenfalls keine.

Für alle Intressierten schaut euch das mal an eventuell hat ja jemand Lust drauf.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=418975


----------



## apoptygma (4. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also ich hab leider keinen liegen.
> 
> @Wencke Danke dir, denke wir werden das Kind schon Schaukeln.
> Sorgen amche ich mir bisher jedenfalls keine.
> ...



Ich bin froh, wenn ich Bruchhausen überlebe , da muss ich mir das vorher nicht noch reinschrauben 

So....auf gehts zum fröhlichen Aufbauen.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Also ich hab leider keinen liegen.
> 
> @Wencke Danke dir, denke wir werden das Kind schon Schaukeln.
> Sorgen amche ich mir bisher jedenfalls keine.
> ...



Drei Wochen hintereinnader ist zuviel für einen alten Man.
5.9 Hagen
13.9 P-Weg
und 3.10 Langenberg Marathon muss reichen.
Aber wenn du startest komm ich vieleicht zum anfeuern vorbei.


----------



## apoptygma (4. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Drei Wochen hintereinnader ist zuviel für einen alten Man.
> 5.9 Hagen
> 13.9 P-Weg
> und 3.10 Langenberg Marathon muss reichen.
> Aber wenn du startest komm ich vieleicht zum anfeuern vorbei.




Ja, wenns Wetter passt kann man da wohl mal mippem Rad rüber fahren


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, wenns Wetter passt kann man da wohl mal mippem Rad rüber fahren



Genau!


----------



## sonic3105 (4. September 2009)

@uwe u. Wencke
Weiss noch nicht genau ob ich dort Starte, entscheide das kurzfristig denke ich.

Joa Streckenteil in hagen besichtigt und mich aufgrund der wetterlage dazu entschlossen beidseitg Rocket Ron zufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (4. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @uwe u. Wencke
> Weiss noch nicht genau ob ich dort Starte, entscheide das kurzfristig denke ich.
> 
> Joa Streckenteil in hagen besichtigt und mich aufgrund der wetterlage dazu entschlossen beidseitg Rocket Ron zufahren.




Welchen Streckenteil haste den besichtigt?


----------



## zedriq (4. September 2009)

So ein Mist! 
Habe das 3. Mal innerhalb von 4 Wochen nen Flat am HR. Die Schwalbe AV13F taugen die Wurst nix! Schlauch ist an einer Stelle nahezu perforiert worden. Da hilft kein Flicken mehr. Höchstens Auto...aber ich habe keinen mehr hier. Schlauch auch net. 

Versuche gerade verzweifelt, nen alten noch nich geflickten wieder fit zu machen. Was für eine undankbare Aufgabe. 

Mist, drückt die Daumen, dass das alles funzt. Will net per Pedes oder Straßengurke da oben erscheinen.


----------



## apoptygma (4. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> So ein Mist!
> Habe das 3. Mal innerhalb von 4 Wochen nen Flat am HR. Die Schwalbe AV13F taugen die Wurst nix! Schlauch ist an einer Stelle nahezu perforiert worden. Da hilft kein Flicken mehr. Höchstens Auto...aber ich habe keinen mehr hier. Schlauch auch net.
> 
> Versuche gerade verzweifelt, nen alten noch nich geflickten wieder fit zu machen. Was für eine undankbare Aufgabe.
> ...



Hast kein Auto? Zu Fuß geht aber auch.....is nen netter Spaziergang von Dir aus


----------



## zedriq (4. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hast kein Auto?



Nee, dafür ja drei Bikes... 
Scheiß auf Auto. Brauch eh keiner und verpestet nur die Umwelt.




apoptygma schrieb:


> Zu Fuß geht aber auch.....is nen netter Spaziergang von Dir aus



Hmm, genau. Ich laufe da hoch. Nee, nee, der Schlauch hält jetzt. Das weiß ich. 

Echt ne ominöse Geschichte. Hatte mit Nokian Gazza Schläuchen in 3 Jahren nicht einen Durchschläger/Plattfuß.


----------



## sonic3105 (4. September 2009)

Denn Wurzel Trail am Polizeipräsidium.
der Boden war zwar Weich aber das sollte alles gehen, ....


----------



## apoptygma (4. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Denn Wurzel Trail am Polizeipräsidium.
> der Boden war zwar Weich aber das sollte alles gehen, ....




Schau halt, daste morgen früh noch ne Runde vorher da drehst, vor allem mal die Expo abfahren, den Down-u. Uphill da, daste den nicht erst nach dem Start das erste mal hast 


Wann denkst biste da?


----------



## mistermoo (4. September 2009)

ich kauf nur decathlon billig schläuche, welche ja eh von tommi aufgebraucht werden, dem plattengott 
dieses jahr nicht einen platten gehabt geschweige den panne, scheiss aufs gewicht, pannensicherheit ist mir lieber


----------



## apoptygma (4. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ich kauf nur decathlon billig schläuche, welche ja eh von tommi aufgebraucht werden, dem plattengott
> dieses jahr nicht einen platten gehabt geschweige den panne, scheiss aufs gewicht, pannensicherheit ist mir lieber




Ich muss auch sagen, mit den SV 13 von Schwalbe fahr ich bis dato am besten. Conti hab ich schon ne Panne gehabt die sch....xx light waren schon nach dem Auspacken im Eimer.... ;-)


----------



## zedriq (5. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> scheiss aufs gewicht, pannensicherheit ist mir lieber



auf jeden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (5. September 2009)

Och.. Ich bin über nen Jahr mit 90g-Schläuchen bei 90kg gut gefahren - bis Grafschaft...
War teures Lehrgeld, aber wenigstens bin ich lernfähig.. *lach*

Irgendwie schmeckt der Cappucino fad und die Brote mit Putenbrust wollen auch nicht so recht munden..
Hoffentlich ist gleich (~6Uhr) jemand vor mir da, der schon Kaffee gemacht hat..

Bis später! Lasst euch mal blicken!
Micha


----------



## Unrest (5. September 2009)

@Sascha: Hoffentlich zahlste kein Lehrgeld in Form von Schmerzen. 
Der Expo-Trail ist locker im Vergleich zu dem, was noch auf der Strecke wartet..
Auf der anderen Seite würde sich meine Konkurrenz so minimieren.. *lach*


----------



## mistermoo (5. September 2009)

Alles Gute für die alle Fahrer! kette rechts etc... you know

@micha, wenki 
wir sehen uns morgen früh (doppelter espresso pls)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Alles Gute für die alle Fahrer! kette rechts etc... you know


Danke schön!
Hauptziel heute:
Blamage vermeiden! Und das wird schon schwer genug. Ich fühle mich nicht gut -> habe kein gutes Gefühl, war die Woche über immer mit leichter Krankheitstendenz, habe gestern wetterbedingt das "Abschlusstraining" gestrichen, die Woche über gefühlt wenig gemacht...
Wenn es nicht läuft, kann man immer noch auf eine gute Stimmung am Streckenrand hoffen und es einfach genießen oder was weiß ich.
Vielleicht wird ja auch ein Wunder geschehen, die Wolkendecke reißt gleich auf, es wird warm und trocken und das Meer teilt sich oder was auch immer!

Kai


----------



## Mareskan (5. September 2009)

moin zusammen,

allen Fahrern drücke ich heute die Daumen das sie heile und ohne Panne ins Ziel kommen. Ich würde euch gerne lautstark unterstützen, aber heute ist Arbeiten bis 16:00 angesagt und eine Nachbetrachtung der Eurobike steht an.

Die Anmeldung für Langenberg ist durch und darauf freue ich mich schon!

Einen schönen Samstag noch...
Freddy


----------



## zedriq (5. September 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Och.. Ich bin über nen Jahr mit 90g-Schläuchen bei 90kg gut gefahren...



gefahren...aber meine punctures entstehen auch zumeist durch Durchschläger aufgrund von Low Pressure Riding. 
Dafür taugen eben die AV13F nicht, obwohl das "F" für Freeride stehen soll. 




Unrest schrieb:


> Bis später! Lasst euch mal blicken!



Auf jeden. Aus geplanten 1400 könnte aber auch 1500 werden. Weil ich bis ca. 1400 arbeiten muss.

Bis peter, später...ähhh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (5. September 2009)

Wasn Scheiß.
Meine persönliche Bilanz vom Heimrennen:
80/101 Gesamt, 17/20 Herren.
1 zerfetzte Hose, 1 kaputtes Bein, 1 Paar schmerzende Hoden, nen vermacktes Oberrohr.... 
Und das in der Führungsgruppe in der ersten Runde.

Und dann hat mir der Tino Beskow nicht mal das versprochene Weizen ausgegeben.. 


Definitiv nicht mein Tag..


----------



## seppel82 (5. September 2009)

bin recht sauber durchgekommen ohne pannen oder stürze... echt ne geile strecke !!!! 
nur die uphills haben halt ziemlich geschlaucht
ich schiel schonmal auf nächstes jahr. ohne erkältung und mit nem bissl training


----------



## seppel82 (5. September 2009)

jemand ne ahnung wo ich die platzierungen finde??


----------



## Unrest (5. September 2009)

Aufm Tisch neben mir.. 

Müssten prinzipiell bei time-and-voice.de sein.


----------



## seppel82 (5. September 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Aufm Tisch neben mir..
> 
> Müssten prinzipiell bei time-and-voice.de sein.


 
thx. habs grad gefunden. sind noch nicht hochgeladen...


----------



## sonic3105 (5. September 2009)

An alle fahrer von Heute Glückwunsch zum Rennen, Witterung und Bodenverhältnisse aller Schmierseife und trotzdem ohne größere VBlessuren
durchgekommen, naja ausser Micha aber das Bein geht ja auch noch.

Eine durchaus gelungene Veranstaltung mit einer technisch Schwierigen Strecke wie ich finde.

@Micha 
Wie war das mit dem lehrgeld in Form von Schmerzen??
nee im ernst Gute besserung und im nächsten rennen Startest dann wieeder durch.

@Sebastian Klick dich mal durch die Ayliens Seite da dürftest die ergebnisse dann über Time and Voice finden.
Allerdings sind bisher noch keine drin.


----------



## seppel82 (5. September 2009)

die strecke war echt lustig. ne ordentliche schlammschlacht halt... war recht dankbar, mit frischen nobbys unterwegs zu sein. sooo schlecht sind die nicht für wurzeln. 
keine ahnung wie es mit meiner platzierung aussieht. is auch egal, ich hatte spass


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. September 2009)

Ich bin auch wieder da und habe das Rennen sturz- und defektfrei auf Platz 17 der Herren beendet (löaut. Zielauskunft). Alles weitere dann heute Abend, morgen oder Anfang nächster Woche im Rennbericht!

Euch allen  eine gute Erholung und Michael gute und rasche Besserung!

Gruß Kai


----------



## schuh074 (5. September 2009)

Hallo Glückwunsch an Alle Teilnehmer,hut ab!!!!


----------



## sonic3105 (5. September 2009)

@kai
Glückwunsch natürlich auch in deine Richtung, freut mich das du Sturz und Pannefrei durchgekommen bist.
Sorry das ich deinen Zieleinlauf nicht gesehen habe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @kai
> Glückwunsch natürlich auch in deine Richtung, freut mich das du Sturz und Pannefrei durchgekommen bist.
> Sorry das ich deinen Zieleinlauf nicht gesehen habe..


Danke schön!
Vor Blick in die Ergebnisliste bin ich erstmal unzufrieden mit meinem Rennen. Es lief in den ersten beiden Runden einfach gar nicht. Danach wurde es aber etwas besser. Nach dem Regenschauer gegen 15Uhr war das Rennen dann praktisch gelaufen weil die Strecke doof war. Das war ja schon vorher manchmal kritisch, aber danach halt noch schlimmer.
Dass du den Zieleinlauf nicht gesehen hast, kann ich verstehen. Danke schön, dass du noch ein bisschen zum Anfeuern da geblieben bist, kann ja sehr gut verstehen, dass du nach deinem Rennen nach Hause wolltest!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (5. September 2009)

@Sascha: Arsch. 

@Kai: Hey, dann haben wir ja den gleichen Platz bei den Herren belegt! *lach*
 Ich war echt froh nicht das 3er gefahren zu sein und mehr als froh nen Zelt gehabt zu haben..
 All zu schlimm ists Bein nicht. Musste nicht genäht und nicht exzessiv ausgewaschen werden. 
Was mich nur halt wurmt ist die Hose..


----------



## apoptygma (5. September 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> @Sascha: Arsch.
> 
> @Kai: Hey, dann haben wir ja den gleichen Platz bei den Herren belegt! *lach*



Apropos Arsch....

Ich bin ziemlich in diesem :-(


----------



## Unrest (5. September 2009)

Jou, ich auch. Wenn das Wochenende rum ist, brauch ich erstmal Wochenende...
Morgen wieder um 4:30Uhr aufstehen, Rennrad nehmen und hingurken..
Bwäääh...


----------



## apoptygma (5. September 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Jou, ich auch. Wenn das Wochenende rum ist, brauch ich erstmal Wochenende...
> Morgen wieder um 4:30Uhr aufstehen, Rennrad nehmen und hingurken..
> Bwäääh...



Ich darf morgen nen bisschen später da sein, um halb 7


----------



## seppel82 (5. September 2009)

zwölf


----------



## eminem7905 (5. September 2009)

und ich habe glaube ich h1n1, zumindest die simptome sind vorhanden  

war ne schöne veranstaltung, allerdings sollten für publikum interessante teile besser ausgewiesen werden. den drop fand ich sehr schön, auch wenn die meisten kohlefaser fahrer diesem umfahren haben. 

glückwunsch an alle, sowohl teilnehmer als auch veranstalter. 

wo bleiben die ergebnisse????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wo bleiben die ergebnisse????


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Aber vielleicht ist es besser so dass sie nicht online gestellt werden 

Kai


----------



## 4mate (5. September 2009)

Auf der letzten Seite stehen alle Infos wo die Ergebnisse zu finden sind 

http://www.time-and-voice.com/ergebnisse.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (5. September 2009)

@martin
naja ich glaube weniger das das am Rad liegt, das hat mehr was mit fahrtechnik zutun. wennd er bauer nicht Schwimmt sind auch nicht die Kühe schuld....
P.S aber die Kohlefaser fahrer standen am Start.......

Danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## apoptygma (5. September 2009)

@Seb

78ster von 104 gesamt. Sehr sehr geil mein Guter


----------



## Mareskan (5. September 2009)

Glückwunsch an alle Fahrer!!

@Kai siehst, nach dem Rennen wird abgerechnet. 

Grüße
Freddy


----------



## apoptygma (5. September 2009)

Und auch an Sascha und Uwe.....sehr sehr ordentliche Platzierung 

Und Micha......2010 wird Dein Jahr, das spüre ich 
Läuft alles irgendwie blöd, als Du da heute kurz nach Beginn schon ankamst mit der zerfetzten Hose dachte ich echt "Oh nee ne?"


----------



## eminem7905 (5. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Seb
> 
> 78ster von 104 gesamt. Sehr sehr geil mein Guter



und das mit einem 13,5kg fully, FETTEN RESPEKT!!!! 
und ohne spezielle rennvorbereitung, ohne die pausen die du eingelegt hast, zum plaudern und gemütlich wasser trinken, wärest du locker 11 min. schneller


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (5. September 2009)

Dass es nicht mein Rennen war, habe ich ja noch vor 14Uhr gesagt, aber das es so scheíße war, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Gesamt 69. von 83 (wobei die letzten 8 nicht ins Ziel kamen), 64. von 75 bei den Männern (7 kamen nicht ins Ziel) und 17. von 21 in meiner Altersklasse (wo 3 nicht ins Ziel kamen). Viel Luft nach unten war also nicht...

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (5. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> war ne schöne veranstaltung, allerdings sollten für publikum interessante teile besser ausgewiesen werden. den drop fand ich sehr schön, auch wenn die meisten kohlefaser fahrer diesem umfahren haben.



Hab zwar keine Kohlefaser bin aber den drop immer gefahren genauso den anschließenden Wurzeltrail!


----------



## mistermoo (5. September 2009)

na uwe, du hattest ja auch dein netzzzzzzz mit doppeltem boden dabei, da konnte nix schief gehen....


----------



## seppel82 (6. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und das mit einem 13,5kg fully, FETTEN RESPEKT!!!!


 
14,6kg


----------



## sonic3105 (6. September 2009)

Uwe das du denn fährst war mir klar, ich für meinen teil bin ihn auch ejdesmal gefahren, genauso wie den wurzelteppich.
Obwohl .... den teppich hab ich ind er ersten runde geschoben, weil da lagen mir zuviele im weg 

Joa Sebastian von mir aus auch ein RESPEKT
ein echt schweres Rennen für den einstieg, vielleicht war es ja auch nicht dein letztes.


----------



## seppel82 (6. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Uwe das du denn fährst war mir klar, ich für meinen teil bin ihn auch ejdesmal gefahren, genauso wie den wurzelteppich.
> Obwohl .... den teppich hab ich ind er ersten runde geschoben, weil da lagen mir zuviele im weg
> 
> Joa Sebastian von mir aus auch ein RESPEKT
> ein echt schweres Rennen für den einstieg, vielleicht war es ja auch nicht dein letztes.



thx. mal schauen. vielleicht nächstes jahr wieder hagen. die strecke hat mir auf jeden fall spass gemacht. aufwärts hab ich halt mein federungs-,erkältungs-,schlafmangel-,konditionsdefizit gemerkt... waren auch recht viele nette leute unterwegs. hätt vielleicht weniger schnacken sollen...


----------



## apoptygma (6. September 2009)

So.....done!

Nach einem sehr viel besseren Sonntag (was das Wetter angeht) und fast abegtrockneter Strecke ;-) kann man sagen, das 2. Hagener Rennwochenende war nen Erfolg. Die Resonanz war positiv, was will man mehr.

Nur bin ich getz auch platt  und zwar platter als platt.....

Gut nacht


----------



## Unrest (6. September 2009)

Leck mich fett..
So fertig war ich wirklich nicht mal nach Duisburg als Solist...

Jedenfalls kann ich rückblickend sagen, dass es wohl ein voller Erfolg war, ich aber sehr froh bin, dass es vorbei ist und ich ab Dienstagnachmittag ne Woche Urlaub hab.. 


Gute Nacht,
Michael


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (6. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hab zwar keine Kohlefaser bin aber den drop immer gefahren genauso den anschließenden Wurzeltrail!



In der ersten Runde bin ich den (Mit Kohlefaser Hauptrahmen) Drop auch gesprungen weil ich einfach nicht gecheked habe das der da schon kommt.
Als mir bei der Landung das Hinterrad so geeiert hat als wären 8 Speichen oder so aus der Felge gerissen .bin ich dann auch drumherum gefahren. Immerhin ist das laufrad bis 80 Kg zugelassen und ich wiege nackt schon 95.

Sonst war es eine konstante Leistung und hat viel Spass gemacht. Als der Regen einsetzte wurde es mit dem RK und RR ein wenig tricky aber da ich die strecke schon kannte blieb es bei Powerslides hinten und kleinen Rutschern vorne.

Durch die Zusammenlegung mit der Marathon Trophy waren Spitzenfahrer am Start und dadurch ist die Wertung nach vorne hin ein wenig gedehnt worden.  Somit bin ich mit meinen 26 Platz und 8 Runden ganz zufrieden.
Leider kam ich um 16:02 Uhr ins Ziel und somit konnte ich keine weitere Runde fahren obwohl ich das noch gerne gemacht hätte.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (6. September 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Durch die Zusammenlegung mit der Marathon Trophy waren Spitzenfahrer am Start und dadurch ist die Wertung nach vorne hin ein wenig gedehnt worden.  Somit bin ich mit meinen 26 Platz und 8 Runden ganz zufrieden.
> Leider kam ich um 16:02 Uhr ins Ziel und somit konnte ich keine weitere Runde fahren obwohl ich das noch gerne gemacht hätte.



Bei der Kurzstrecke waren auch zwei Lizenzfahrer vor mir!
Die haben ganz schön gas gegeben. Einer hat mich sogar überrundet
Der hat im 2h Stunderennen 7! Runden gemacht


----------



## seppel82 (6. September 2009)

viel krasser fand ich die junioren/-rinnen. die sind recht fix unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (6. September 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> viel krasser fand ich die junioren/-rinnen. die sind recht fix unterwegs gewesen...



du bist mit absicht langsamer gefahren, damit du mehr vom ausblick hast....  soooo weit über den lenker gelehnt...


----------



## seppel82 (6. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> du bist mit absicht langsamer gefahren, damit du mehr vom ausblick hast....  soooo weit über den lenker gelehnt...


 
mist. hast mich durchschaut.
ich hätt natürlich locker 2-3 runden mehr schaffen können...


----------



## mistermoo (6. September 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> mist. hast mich durchschaut.
> ich hätt natürlich locker 2-3 runden mehr schaffen können...



bei deiner kondi ohne probleme, habs mir gleich gedacht...

frag mich nur noch welches weibsbild vor kai gefahren ist.. muss sich ja irgendwie doch gelohnt haben


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (6. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> frag mich nur noch welches weibsbild vor kai gefahren ist.. muss sich ja irgendwie doch gelohnt haben




Edit: Entschuldigung Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> frag mich nur noch welches weibsbild vor kai gefahren ist.. muss sich ja irgendwie doch gelohnt haben


Hinter mir herfahren war scheinbar keine gute Option, sonst hätten dies mehr Leute getan!

Kein Problem Uwe!

Ich habe halt gedacht es wäre schon Sonntag, maaaaaaaaaaaaan ey!

Kai,
der von dem Rennen eigentlich gar nix mehr hören will...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (6. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hinter mir herfahren war scheinbar keine gute Option, sonst hätten dies mehr Leute getan!
> 
> Kein Problem Uwe!
> 
> ...



Gut werde kein Wort mehr drüber sprechen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Gut werde kein Wort mehr drüber sprechen.


Zu gut von dir 

Ich haue jetzt einen Rennbericht in die Tasten und dann geht das schon wieder 

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. September 2009)

Rennbericht 3Stunden-Rennen von Hagen schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor es untergeht, nehme ich mir die Zeit, noch einmal Danke zu sagen. Zunächst einmal möchte ich meinem Bruder danken, der mal wieder einen freien und kostbaren, weil einfach seltenen, freien Tag geopfert hat, um mich zu einem Mountainbike-Rennen zu transportieren und auch wieder von dort nach Hause zu bringen. Dann gilt mein Dank Sascha, ich merke gerade, den hatte ich gerade schon, natürlich nicht, ich meine den anderen Sascha, den 2h-Sascha. Der, der mich nach seinem Rennen noch eine ganze Zeit lang lauthals nach vorne schrie. Er konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass diese Worte bei einer lahmen Ente wie mir völlig  nutzlos sind. Dann Danke ich Fabian. Auch dieser hat seine rare Freizeit geopfert um an die Strecke zu kommen, was mich ebenfalls sehr gefreut hat. Wencke hat selbstredend auch einen guten Job gemacht, aber davon habe ich ja nur wenig Gebrauch gemacht. Weggeschmissen habe ich das Rennen im Grunde schon in der Woche vorm Rennen. Ich habe nicht zu viel gemacht, keineswegs. Auch nicht zu wenig, aber es war eine etwas seltsame Woche, in der ich jede Nacht befürchtete, erkältet aus ihr hervor zu gehen. Es waren insgesamt 114 Trainingskilometer, was nicht viel ist, da bin ich vor anderen Rennen schon mehr gefahren. Es kam mir eher sehr wenig vor. Aber ich dachte mir, dann bin ich wenigstens gut erholt. Der nächste Fehler war es dann, am Vortag noch mal einzukaufen. Da bin ich an so einem Regal vorbeigekommen, um das ich besser einen grooooooßen Bogen gemacht hätte. Habe ich aber nicht und so wurde es am Vortag noch mal 700g;  ja, 700g von einer Süßigkeit, deren Name mir nicht mal einfallen will. Aber allein die 700g sprechen sicherlich für sich, denke ich. Was ist dann noch zu nennen? Na ja, der Schlaf ist in der Nacht vorher arg zu kurz gekommen. Nur etwa sechs Stunden, die zwar auf dem Papier vielleicht reichen, mir aber effektiv zu wenig sind. Und dann waren da noch die nicht beeinflussbaren Faktoren Wetter und Strecke. Das Wetter war so gar nicht meins. Aber wie sagt man so schön: Das Wetter ist für alle gleich! Dass damit jeder anders umgeht steht dabei auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Mein Wetter war es wie gesagt nicht. Viel zu nass und mindestens 15° Celsius zu kalt. Dementsprechend bin im langen Trikot losgefahren, was ich auch nur zu Anfang des Rennens kurz bereut habe. Danach war ich glücklich über diese Entscheidung. Meine Stimmung verhagelt hatte schon mein Anruf an meinen Bruder am Vorabend. Er hatte doch glatt verdrängt, dass am Tag drauf das Rennen ist. Als er am Morgen drauf dann auch die Absprache nicht einhielt, rief ich ihn an und holte ihn aus dem Bett. Das war um halb 10,  3,5Stunden vor dem Start. Aber ich behielt die Ruhe, wurde mir doch klar, dass heute nicht mein Tag war und die Zeit noch ausreichte, da das Rennen ja wahrlich nicht weit weg war. Gut 45Minuten später stand er dann hier auf der Matte und wir verluden das Bike und zogen los. Da noch in der Hoffnung, wenige Stunden später den Fleyer Wald zu rocken. Vorher sind wir noch kurz bei  ihm rum und machten uns dann umgehend auf den Weg nach Hagen. Dort fiel mir ein, dass ich eigentlich mal etwas frühstücken könnte. Ich fragte meinen Bruder auf dem Weg zur Startnummernausgabe, ob er mir nicht noch etwas Essbares organisieren  könnte. 5min später hielt ich mein Frühstück in den Händen, was für ein Service. Bei der Startnummernausgabe ging dann alles glatt. Auf dem Weg dahin bin ich noch über die Verpflegung, besser gesagt über die Verpflegungsmaus an eben dieser, gestolpert. Kurz über das laufende 2Stunden-Rennen informiert, Steffen noch getroffen und dann gemeinsam zur Startnummernausgabe geschlendert. Der durfte sich auch erstmal noch anhören, was ich über das Wetter, die Strecke und vor allem die Verbindung aus Wetter und Strecke denke. Aber gut, war nicht zu ändern, also schon mal drauf einstellen und dann so gut wie möglich meistern! Startnummer angebracht und wieder zurück zur Verpflegung, um die letzte Zeit vorm Start dort zu verbringen. Noch mal ein bisschen Rennatmosphäre schnuppern, kurz sich noch mit Sascha über die Strecke austauschen (nach Ende des 2Stunden-Rennens) und dann auf den Bruder warten, der auch kurz vor dem Start dann wieder eintraf. Die Zeit verstrich und ich verschwitzte nicht nur das Frühstück am Morgen, sondern auch das Warmfahren vor dem Rennen. 3Minuten vor dem Start stand ich immer noch am Verpflegungsstand und machte mich nun auf den Weg zum Start. Dort warteten auch schon allerhand Fahrer und Fahrerinnen. Natürlich nicht auf mich, sondern auf den Startschuss. Noch ein kurzer Smalltalk über Reifen und dann fiel der Startschuss. Dieser fiel unten an einem Asphaltanstieg mittleren Härtegrades. Hier merkte ich recht deutlich, dass ich das Warmfahren verpasst habe. Aber auch dies war nun nicht mehr zu ändern. Ich startete fast von ganz hinten und hatte im Grunde das ganze Feld, dass sich schon auf den ersten Metern von mir absetzte, vor Augen. Nach ein paar Metern versuchte ich, etwas nach vorne zu fahren. Das gelang mir aber maximal bedingt, weil ich schon auf dem Asphaltstück mit Stau zu kämpfen hatte. Das Rennen lief und bei mir lief es gar nicht. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt dachte ich mir aber, dass es wohl besser laufen wird, wenn ich etwas warmgefahren bin.  Bei der ersten Vorbeifahrt an der Verpflegungsstation deutete ich schon an, dass dies wahrlich nicht mein Tag ist. Die Bedingungen waren einfach zu schlecht, die Strecke eindeutig zu matschig und technisch auch trocken schon nicht ohne. Aber es half ja alles nix, rein in Runde 2. Dort musste ich schon kurz nach der Einfahrt vor der Abfahrt zur Abfahrt an der Expo-Area absteigen. Dies erwies sich aber als gute Möglichkeit, diese Stelle, die ich im Trockenen wenige Tage vorher noch fuhr und die mir mit den größten Respekt abverlangt hat, zu schieben. Ich behielt diese Sicherheitsvariante bis zum Rennende bei. Ich stellte schon in Runde 1 fest, dass ich eine meiner Lieblingsstellen, den Anstieg nach dem Wurzeltrail, nicht fahren konnte. Dies war sehr ärgerlich, wäre es doch die Möglichkeit schlechthin gewesen, Zeit auf die Konkurrenten gut zu machen. So war schieben angesagt. Meine Sorgen wurden auch nach Beendigung von Runde2 nicht besser. Ganz allmählich fing ich aber an, mich an die schlechten Bedingungen zu gewöhnen, auch war ich mittlerweile warmgefahren und versuchte nun das Beste aus der Situation zu machen. Wesentlich besser oder gar gut lief es aber nicht. Ich entschloss mich nach etwa der Hälfte der Rennzeit zu einer kurzen Rast am Verpflegungsstand in der Hoffnung, ein wenig Energie zugeführt und noch einen ganzen Sack voll warmer Worte mit an die Hand zu bekommen. Es gingen immer wieder mehr oder weniger leichte Schauer herunter, die die Laune natürlich nicht gerade anhoben. Bei der Zieldurchfahrt nach 2Rennstunden wuchs in mir die Gewissheit, dass eine Anmeldung zum 2Stunden-Rennen mehr als gelangt hätte. Aber die letzte Stunde würde ich nun auch noch überleben, irgendwie. Ein relativ starker Regenschauer ließ mich daran wieder zweifeln. Dieser verschlechterte die schlechten Bedingungen ins Miserable. Meine Rundenzeiten wurden gefühlt sehr viel langsamer, meine Sicherheit verschwand im Hagener Matsch und ich fing an, neben der Abfahrt und dem folgenden Anstieg an der Expo-Area nun auch den Wurzeltrail und die Zufahrt dazu zu schieben/tragen. Nach 1Runde wagte ich jene Stelle noch mal fahrend, hatte mir Sascha doch vorm Rennen verraten wie man diese Stelle meistern könne. Dies ging wirklich gut so. Ich fuhr das Rennen zu Ende und traf auf der letzten Runde kurz vor Ziel noch Steffen, der auch zu so später Stunde noch einen flotten Spruch auf den Lippen hatte: Na, du alter Windschattenfahrer Er zog an mir vorbei, ich versuchte dran zu bleiben. Im Verlauf des letzten langen Anstiegs fuhr ich zunächst wieder an ihn heran und zog dann frecherweise noch einmal vorbei. Er hängte sich zunächst in meinen Windschatten und ich konnte ihm stellenweise sogar ein bisschen wegfahren, wie es mir schien. An der letzten Asphaltabfahrt zog er dann aber an mir vorbei und ich hängte mich nicht weiter herein, ging es doch für mich höchstens noch darum, mich zurückzurunden, was mir nicht mehr gelang. Das Rennen war gelaufen, ich hatte es bei schwierigen Bedingungen sturz- und defektfrei überstanden und wurde nach der Zieldurchfahrt als 17. meiner Klasse durchgesagt. Dass dies im bereinigten Ranking der vorletzte Platz ist, wurde mir am Abend beim Blick in die Ergebnisliste klar. Die Platzierungen in der Gesamt- und Geschlechterwertung waren auch nicht wesentlich besser. So bleibt unterm Strich die Erkenntnis, dass die Vorbereitung nicht nur aus Trainingskilometern besteht, sondern auch aus vermeintlich simplen Dingen wie Ernährung und Schlaf, Warmfahren und der richtigen Einstellung zum Rennen. An all diesen Dingen hat es mir an diesem Tag gemangelt und das Ergebnis sieht man dann noch am selben Abend in Listen im Internet.



Kai


----------



## Unrest (7. September 2009)

Will eigentlich jemand ne Hose stiften? *lach*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (7. September 2009)

@kai

mal wieder ein toller bericht, allein wegen der berichte solltest du an jedem rennen teilnehmen, ist schön zu lesen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. September 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Will eigentlich jemand ne Hose stiften? *lach*


Hätte ich am Samstag im Lotto gewonnen, würde ich es machen. Aber Samstag war eh nicht so mein Tag 


eminem7905 schrieb:


> mal wieder ein toller bericht, allein wegen der berichte solltest du an jedem rennen teilnehmen, ist schön zu lesen.


Danke schön! Freut mich, wenn er dir gefällt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (7. September 2009)

Die erste Berichte der Presse sind super  Und der Jenz getz auch offiziell nen Aylien 

Und....wie ich bereits lesen durfte.... auch bei der Pflanzaktion in Schwelm dabei 

Mir tut alles weh heute


----------



## zedriq (7. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mir tut alles weh heute



Why that? Bist doch gar net gefahren... 
...oder hab ich irgendwas verpasst?

BTW: Meinen Respekt nochmal an alle, die an der Schlammschlacht teilgenommen haben. 
Ich hätt' die Karre bestimmt in die Ecke gefeuert...


----------



## apoptygma (7. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Why that? Bist doch gar net gefahren...
> ...oder hab ich irgendwas verpasst?
> 
> BTW: Meinen Respekt nochmal an alle, die an der Schlammschlacht teilgenommen haben.
> Ich hätt' die Karre bestimmt in die Ecke gefeuert...



Ich war quasi von Freitag 16 Uhr bis gesterm 19 Uhr Non Stop vor ort, unterbrochen von jeweils ca. 5 Std. Schlaf jede Nacht.

Schön daste da warst, aber ic war überrascht....warum? Sag ich Dir später


----------



## zedriq (7. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich war quasi von Freitag 16 Uhr bis gesterm 19 Uhr Non Stop vor ort, unterbrochen von jeweils ca. 5 Std. Schlaf jede Nacht.



k...wollte dich ja nur ein wenig aus der reserve locken... 
hatte ja da schon bemerkt, dass dich der a-aufwand "etwas" geschlaucht hatte.



apoptygma schrieb:


> Schön daste da warst, aber ic war überrascht....warum? Sag ich Dir später



Wieso überrascht?? :?
Bin später bestimmt noch icq online. Aber könnte durchaus 2100 werden oder so, aufgrund von viel Arbeit... :kotz:

...trotz eigentlich freiem Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (7. September 2009)

hi @all,

seb. und ich fahren Donnerstag nach winterberg in den bikepark, hat vielleicht noch jemand lust mitzukommen??? allerdings dann mit eingenem auto oder so, weil unser wagen ist schon voll.


----------



## zedriq (7. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hi @all,
> 
> seb. und ich fahren Donnerstag nach winterberg in den bikepark, hat vielleicht noch jemand lust mitzukommen??? allerdings dann mit eingenem auto oder so, weil unser wagen ist schon voll.



Hätte sicherlich Bock...aber weder Zeit noch Car... 

Sag' wie lange haben die eigentlich noch offen??
Weist Du das?


----------



## eminem7905 (7. September 2009)

je nach wetterlage ende september/oktober. 

ach übergens dein bloq ist sehr interessant, falls ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist es so ein all you can do gerät für unter den tv und anstatt von stereoanlage, richtig??? hast du damit beruflich zu tun???


----------



## eminem7905 (7. September 2009)

hier noch ein paar bilder aus hagen, sascha, sebastian und kai:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/2/3/1/7/_/large/DSC_2601.JPG
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/2/3/1/7/_/large/DSC_2535.JPG
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/2/3/1/7/_/large/DSC_2490.JPG
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/2/3/1/7/_/large/DSC_2534.JPG

EDIT: wie sieht der code aus, wenn ich so minibilder einfügen möchte???


----------



## zedriq (7. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> je nach wetterlage ende september/oktober.



Jo, gut zu wissen...thx
Maybe findet man bis dahin nochmal zusammen den weg nach WiBe. 

Bis dahin ist vielleicht auch mein Banshee fertig...lechz.



eminem7905 schrieb:


> ach übergens dein bloq ist sehr interessant, falls ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist es so ein all you can do gerät für unter den tv und anstatt von stereoanlage, richtig???



Jepp, die Rechner, die Du im Blog gesehen hast, haben allesamt unterschiedliche Aufgabenbereiche. HTPC (Home Theater PC) ist dort noch nicht vertreten, aber kommt noch. Passend zum HTMS (Home Theater Media Server). 

http://zedsmitx.blogspot.com/2009/06/zeds-htms-vii.html

Ist komplett passiv dh. 0dB gekühlt. Das strebe ich beim HTPC auch an.




eminem7905 schrieb:


> hast du damit beruflich zu tun???



Ist eher Berufung denn Beruf. 
Aber ja, Du hast recht. Im Blog gehts aber überwiegend um private Projekte.

"ITX Vagabond" könnte mein Titel auch sein... 

Guck mal auf www.epiacenter.de (Erste Mini-ITX Community Deutschlands und eine der ersten weltweit). Dort bin ich Main (und derzeit auch einziger) Admin. Die Test dort sind (fast) alle von mir.


----------



## zedriq (7. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> EDIT: wie sieht der code aus, wenn ich so minibilder einfügen möchte???



Du kannst ganz unkompliziert einfach die Funktion hier im Editor benutzen und das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Symbol klicken. Im folgenden PopUp den Grafiklink absetzen. 

Hier dann das Ergebnis:



















Code ist doch von gestern...aber den erklär ich dir auch gerne...
Den siehst Du, wenn Du hier im Editor das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Symbol anklickst, wenn Du einen Post absetzt.


----------



## sonic3105 (7. September 2009)

Viel mehr Intressiert mich wo Martin die fotos gefunden hat....


----------



## apoptygma (7. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Viel mehr Intressiert mich wo Martin die fotos gefunden hat....



Die Zip-Datei hab ich hier. Sind die Bilder von Jan von den Aylienz.


----------



## 4mate (7. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> EDIT: wie sieht der code aus, wenn ich so minibilder einfügen möchte???


Minibilder = Thumbnail/Vorschaubild

Klick am linken Rand von dem Foto das Du einfügen möchtest darunter  auf  "BBCode ein-/ausblenden", mit Rechtsklick kopieren (Code wird blau) und in Beitrag einfügen:



> "BBCode für die Benutzung im Forum
> 
> Du kannst dieses Bild ganz einfach im Forum einfügen, wenn du einen der nachfolgenden Codes in den Beitrag kopierst.
> Du hast drei Möglichkeiten: Ein Vorschaubild, eine mittlere oder eine große Version des Bildes einzubinden:
> ...



Beispiel: 

 Es entsteht ein klickbarer Link ins Album.


----------



## Unrest (7. September 2009)

http://www.zee-aylienz.de/fileadmin/media/bilder/2009/MTB Tage Hagen/SKSHAGEN2009.zip
Biddeschön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedriq (7. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Die Zip-Datei hab ich hier. Sind die Bilder von Jan von den Aylienz.





Unrest schrieb:


> http://www.zee-aylienz.de/fileadmin/media/bilder/2009/MTB Tage Hagen/SKSHAGEN2009.zip
> Biddeschön.



Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich die gerne in meinem flickr pro Account hinterlegen.




4mate schrieb:


> Minibilder = Thumbnail/Vorschaubild
> 
> Klick am linken Rand von dem Foto das Du einfügen möchtest darunter  auf  "BBCode ein-/ausblenden", mit Rechtsklick kopieren (Code wird blau) und in Beitrag einfügen:



Hehe...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6310562&postcount=8698

Dh. dass Du nach meiner Anleitung das Bild markierst und das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Symbol klickst und dort die "große" Bildsrc einfügst. Zuvor dann demendsprechend die Thumbsrc.


----------



## apoptygma (7. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich die gerne in meinem flickr pro Account hinterlegen.



Da würd ich den Urheber fragen


----------



## zedriq (7. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Da würd ich den Urheber fragen



Das setze ich voraus...dass Du das als Aylien machst.


----------



## apoptygma (7. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Das setze ich voraus...dass Du das als Aylien machst.




Habe ich den Eindruck vermmittelt, das man bei mir irgednetwas einfach mal voraussetzen sollte? ;-)

So ganz ehrlich?

Was sagt Deine Menschenkenntnis??


----------



## zedriq (7. September 2009)

(was soll man dazu schreiben...)

So...Biken gehen ist angesagt. 

BTW: Wer's noch nicht mitbekommen hat...

http://twitter.com/zedriq/status/3797215287
http://twitter.com/zedriq/status/3798135429


----------



## 4mate (7. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6310562&postcount=8698
> 
> Dh. dass Du nach meiner Anleitung das Bild markierst und das
> 
> ...


Nein, eben nicht! Wenn man die Codes im Fotoalbum nutzt, braucht man kein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und kein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 !


----------



## apoptygma (7. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> (was soll man dazu schreiben...)
> 
> So...Biken gehen ist angesagt.
> 
> ...



Da kommt nix. 

Biken steht morgen wieder aufm Zettel, heute muss ich ersma meinen müden Kadaver schonen


----------



## 4mate (7. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Da kommt nix.


Doch! Kuck ma nach Deinem NoScript und/oder Adbloc Plus! 



> PEATY WINS THE WORLDS!!!
> 
> Congrats to @StevePeat,the new UCI World Champion 2009! -
> 
> ...


----------



## apoptygma (7. September 2009)

4mate schrieb:


> Doch! Kuck ma nach Deinem NoScript und/oder Adbloc Plus!



Mit solchen Ferkeleien fang ich erst gar nicht an 

Dann müssen hier, für alle, funktionierende Links rein.

Ich kann ja nichtmal backen, wie soll dat dann gehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (7. September 2009)

Die genannten Add-Ons sind Helferlein im Firefox.

Wenn Dein Browser der IE ist müssen die Parameter unter Extras -> Internetoptionen geändert werden 
(oder auch nicht, da die Links bei Deinem PC nicht funken hast Du eine "sichere" Einstellung ...).


----------



## zedriq (7. September 2009)

Meinste dat versteht apo? 

Naja, frei nach dem Motto wer nicht will... 




4mate schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht! Wenn man die Codes im Fotoalbum nutzt, braucht man kein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weiss ich doch...aber einem noob den Code zu erklären ist schwieriger als die Bildchenlinks zu erklären/zeigen... 


*EDIT*: Runde Kemnader See hat wieder richtig gut getan. Leider wirds schon wieder zu früh dunkel...


----------



## eminem7905 (7. September 2009)

@4mate
genau diese funktion habe ich gesucht. 

@zedriq
das einfügen mit den großen bilder kannte ich ja. 



> HTPC (Home Theater PC) ist dort noch nicht vertreten, aber kommt noch. Passend zum HTMS (Home Theater Media Server)


hast du ne gute seite bzw. eine übersicht über diese themen?? 

will mal sowas haben, anstelle von dvd-player, laptop, verstärker etc. 

@all
gute nacht


----------



## zedriq (7. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hast du ne gute seite bzw. eine übersicht über diese themen??
> 
> will mal sowas haben, anstelle von dvd-player, laptop, verstärker etc.



Wenn Du genug Geld hast...guck mal bei hfx. Ich benutze auch deren hfx mini Gehäuse. Hammer! Die bieten auch kleinere Serien wie die micro Serie. High End Verstärker im selben Design gibts auch.

Wie gesagt auf EPIAcenter gibts allerhand Technik Reviews zu Mini-ITX Mainboards und -Gehäusen ua. Foren gibts dort auch. Einfach mal umschauen. 




eminem7905 schrieb:


> @all
> gute nacht



gn8


----------



## apoptygma (8. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Meinste dat versteht apo?
> 
> Naja, frei nach dem Motto wer nicht will...




Das is ja das Schöne.....egal ob ichs kapier oder auch nicht, Klug********r und selbsternannte Erklärbären, die einem alles anschlauen wollen, gibts ja immer


----------



## zedriq (8. September 2009)

Hehe...
Wäre ja fast interessiert, noch eine Schippe draufzulegen... 
Wäre sehr interessant zu schauen, wo das endet.
Aber ist mir zu öffentlich hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (8. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Hehe...
> Wäre ja fast interessiert, noch eine Schippe draufzulegen...
> Wäre sehr interessant zu schauen, wo das endet.
> Aber ist mir zu öffentlich hier.





jaja....


----------



## zedriq (8. September 2009)

du weist schon, was "jaja" heisst oder?


----------



## apoptygma (8. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> du weist schon, was "jaja" heisst oder?




Ja, aber da hat derzeit jemand noch nen Vorrecht drauf , so quasi...

Also für Dich nur nen jaja ohne tiefschürfende Symbolik 

Hatte ich gesagt das ich gleich biken gehe?

Nicht?

ich geh gleich biken!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ich geh gleich biken!


Fahr eine Runde für mich mit! Mein Bike hat gerade ein Auswärtsspiel... 

Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (8. September 2009)

Hatte ich erwähnt das ich gleich Arbeiten gehe...
Achja und das getsren mein Cs Account gehackt wurde??
Nicht ?ß Dann hab ich es jetzt genervt und angepisst .......


----------



## Dark2308 (8. September 2009)

wir werden auch gleich die mtb hagen fahren


----------



## zedriq (8. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ich geh gleich biken!



Hast frei?
Wo wirsten fahren?


----------



## zedriq (8. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Achja und das getsren mein Cs Account gehackt wurde??



Hmm...sowas ist nie nett. (CS=CounterStrike? Selten gehört, dass so ein Account gehackt wird. Maybe you had a sniffer on your home system or elsewhere?  )


----------



## sonic3105 (8. September 2009)

Ja CS -- Counterstrike
Kein Plan, Virenprogramm zweimal drüberlaufen lassen findet nichts,
dazu noch System zurückgesetzt und mal schauen ob ich den Account wiederbekomme.


----------



## eminem7905 (8. September 2009)

vielleicht sollte ich auch ein virenprogramm bei mir drüber laufen lassen sollen, leider immernoch krank. 

geniest die letzten sommertage, bald wird es kühler, was nicht unbedingt zum nachteil beim biken sein soll. kann mich an touren bei -15 grad erinnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (8. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Hast frei?
> Wo wirsten fahren?



Weiss noch nicht genau....wollste mit?


----------



## apoptygma (8. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ja CS -- Counterstrike
> Kein Plan, Virenprogramm zweimal drüberlaufen lassen findet nichts,
> dazu noch System zurückgesetzt und mal schauen ob ich den Account wiederbekomme.



Nee, in der Regel wird da das Passwort ratz fatz geändert und weg isser.

Hatte Marvin schon etliche Male, was ärgerlich ist. Aber...mein Mitleid hält sich da massiv ion Grenzen, CS ist hier mittlerweile verboten.


----------



## sonic3105 (8. September 2009)

Ja das schöne ist das man sich dort melden kann und per Foto bezüglich der Serial Nummer und dem Account Name doch schon beweisen kann das es meiner ist bzw. war. Warte immernoch auf Antwort bezüglich dieser tollen Geschichte.
Wie die daran gekommen sind ist mir ein Rätsel, den ich schliesse einfach mal ein key generator aus weil dafür müsste ich das PAsswort eintippen das tue ich aber nicht.
Läuft also alles Automatisch..... naja mal schauen was bei rumkommt.


----------



## eminem7905 (8. September 2009)

PDS da will ich hin nächstes jahr, hammer video.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=420609


----------



## stonydeluxe (8. September 2009)

Mein Steam Account wurde auch gehijacked, die Änderung war um 16.30, ich habs um 17.00 gemeldet inkl. Fotos und um 22.00 war der Account wieder meins 

Ging also recht fix, hatte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## sonic3105 (8. September 2009)

Naja bisher passiert da mal garnichts, heisst wohl weiterhin abwarten.

Zuende gearbeitet und nun ein wenig CHILLEN.
Morgen früh gehts dann aufs Rad.


----------



## zedriq (9. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> CS ist hier mittlerweile verboten.



why that?

naja, is eh nich so meins. desert combat is geiler. 




eminem7905 schrieb:


> PDS da will ich hin nächstes jahr, hammer video.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=420609



Sehr nice...das muss man im Hinterkopf behalten.
Aber Kumpel und ich haben schon viel vor. Maybe is nächstes Jahr schon Kanada dran...Whistler ruft. Sonst Ibiza (endlich) wieder.


----------



## sonic3105 (9. September 2009)

Joa der Trail sieht schon sehr sehr schick aus.


----------



## sonic3105 (9. September 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
so jetzt gehts mal ab aufs Rad ne Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedriq (9. September 2009)

Morning. Viel Spaß dabei... 
Wetter ist Sahne wieder heute.


----------



## apoptygma (9. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Morning. Viel Spaß dabei...
> Wetter ist Sahne wieder heute.



Also ich werd gegen 15 Uhr hier die Biege machen. Wenn Du also mit willst, texte mir kurz. Bzw. hau mal eben ne SMS raus, das ich Deine Nummer habe


----------



## zedriq (9. September 2009)

Hehe, ich sende immer mit www Diensten. 

Nr. per PN.


----------



## sonic3105 (9. September 2009)

So, meine Runde ist beendet.
37,93 km/ Fahrtzeit 1:27:08 / Schnitt 26,12 Kmh / Hfq 140 / 238 Hm

Jetzt Schnell Essen und Duschen und danach gehts dann an die Arbeit.

Euch viel Spass wenn ihr Später ne runde dreht.


----------



## zedriq (9. September 2009)

Ätzend, apo... 

Mache grad Mittagspause und denke ich brauche so bis 1500, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich dann noch die Muße hab, von Bike zu Bike umzusteigen. Ich meld mich dann per SMS.

Mal was anderes. Ich muss für nen Kumpel nen Rockring abdrehen lassen, da der Gesamtdurchmesser zu groß ist, um bei seinem Double Setup zu passen.

Weiß einer, wo man so etwas in Hagen/Umgebung machen lassen kann?? :?


----------



## nope 75 (9. September 2009)

@all
Hallo, ich wollt mal fragen was Ihr für Sitzkrems verwendet wenn ein Marathon oder sonst ein langes Rennen gefahren wird. Wenn ja, habt Ihr eine Empfehlung? Ich bin am Montag nee Tour gefahren die 7:47:27 und 179 km lang wahr. (mein neuer Rekord)http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gmpomqurmzsodhkh Tour ist schon von mir Bereinigt deswegen 169 km ausser die Hm die stimmen auf keinen fall. Ich habe mir nun überlegt ob ich für solche Aktionen das Sitzpolster der Hose mit einer Creme einreibe.
Danke schon mal
Gruß nope75


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dark2308 (9. September 2009)

wir nehmen immer reichlich melkfett direkt auf die haut


----------



## eminem7905 (9. September 2009)

@nope 

es muss sich einer hornhaut bilden    

hammer tour, doch leider nicht mein fall


----------



## apoptygma (9. September 2009)

Von einer arschgeilen Runde wieder zurück....

Endlich mal die Ecke Gedern/Trallalla/Kohlensiepen kennengelernt.....was soll ich sagen, Geil . Wie man an dem zackigen Profil grad sehen kann.

Vorher noch ne GA Runde hingelegt, ein toller Bike-Nachmittag.


----------



## [email protected] (9. September 2009)

Wow. Respekt.... 

Ich habe jetzt wegen ermangelung an zeit mir ein cross bike zugelegt, steckschutzbleche und lampen dran - und fahre zur zeit drei mal die woche mit dem bike zur arbeit (Ennepetal - Wuppertal Ronsdorf).


----------



## sonic3105 (9. September 2009)

Juhu mein Account ist wieder meiner....
mal gespannt wie lange. 
Jemand morgen früh lust ne runde Kemnader See zu drehen??


----------



## stonydeluxe (9. September 2009)

Etwa der Kemnader See hier in Bochum? Warum nicht


----------



## zedriq (9. September 2009)

Muss arbeiten... 




zedriq schrieb:


> Weiß einer, wo man so etwas in Hagen/Umgebung machen lassen kann?? :?



Hat dazu keiner nen Einfall??


----------



## sonic3105 (9. September 2009)

ich werde mich morgen früh auf den weg amchen denke so um 9 uhr ungefähr. fahre dann von schwerte zum kemnader und dann zurück... Wer sich anschliessen will bescheid geben.
@Zedrig nee leider keine iddee


----------



## stonydeluxe (9. September 2009)

Hast Du eine Route, die Du abfährst?


----------



## apoptygma (10. September 2009)

stonydeluxe schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Route, die Du abfährst?



Ich glaub, da gibts nicht viele ;-) (da ich davon ausgehe das er ne GA Runde fährt) 

Ruhrtalradweg, Kemnade, Hattingen und wenn man richtig km schrubben will über Blankenstein und Herbede zurück nach Schwerte bzw Hagen. Da kann Sascha gut und gerne 120 km raus machen von ihm aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (10. September 2009)

@zedric

rockring alu wenn ich mich recht entsinne, somit fahr mal in hagen durch die industriegebiete, da wirds wohl nen metallbauer geben oder sowas in der art, die haben das nötige werkzeug um sowas machen zu können und für nen taschengeld in die kaffeekasse geht das auch meist so unter der hand


----------



## apoptygma (10. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> @zedric
> 
> rockring alu wenn ich mich recht entsinne, somit fahr mal in hagen durch die industriegebiete, da wirds wohl nen metallbauer geben oder sowas in der art, die haben das nötige werkzeug um sowas machen zu können und für nen taschengeld in die kaffeekasse geht das auch meist so unter der hand



Ahso...Alpina war hinter die Waschmaschine gefallen 

Mir tut alles weh heute , war wohl doch etwas mehr anstregend gestern für Rücken und Arme, und ich liebe mein Stumpy wieder ein Stückchen mehr


----------



## mistermoo (10. September 2009)

fully ftw....


----------



## apoptygma (10. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> fully ftw....




Schnick Schnack, sonne Dinger fährse auch mit 60mm 

Ist halt nur was ruppiger....


----------



## mistermoo (10. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ahso...Alpina war hinter die Waschmaschine gefallen
> 
> Mir tut alles weh heute , war wohl doch etwas mehr anstregend gestern für Rücken und Arme, und ich liebe mein Stumpy wieder ein Stückchen mehr



ja ne is klar.... 60mm am ar....


----------



## sonic3105 (10. September 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 
joa das wetter lässt echt mal zu Wünschen übrig bei uns regnet es und somit fällt für mich die Ga wie wencke schon sagte aus.

@Stony
Ja Wencke hats gut erklärt es wäre ne Asphaltrunde geworden, Schwerte Hagen Wetter Kemnader einmal rum und zurück.

Ein andermal fahren wir sicher mal zusammen wenn du magst.



@jens 
Fully wird völlig überbewertet....


----------



## mistermoo (10. September 2009)

wir sprechen uns sascha wenn du die ersten probleme mit dem rücken hast, ein ht ist da klar nicht förderlich

selbst die top leute von merida nehmen auf immer mehr strecken die fullys, weil die vom gewicht auch nun fast an die 10er marke kratzen und sicherlich weils besser ist... 

<<----- fully verfechter


----------



## eminem7905 (10. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @jens
> Fully wird völlig überbewertet....



 stimme dir bedenkenlos zu, mit guter technik hat man keine probleme mit HT, da kann man die stöße gut mit den beinen abfedern, allerdings hält ein fully länger den kontakt zum boden, was wiederum sicherheit und kontrolle bedeutet. 

bis dann, um 10 geht es richtung winterberg!!!!!


----------



## mistermoo (10. September 2009)

mag teils so sein, aber es wohl seine gründe warum die top hersteller an immer mehr der top hardtails flexende hinterbauten/sattelstützen bauen

flex hinterbau/flex stütze (hinterbau federweg ca. 20mm) da kann ich gleich ein fully fahren, was wie es martin es schon sagte, einfach mehr gefühl und sicherheit vermittelt, ein springender hinterbau ist jedenfalls nicht mein ding, daher wird das ht zum rollenbike umfunktioniert sobald ich nen race fully habe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (10. September 2009)

edit, 
was viel schlimmer ist, struntzi hat wieder rahmenbruch erlitten, und wartet sehnlichst auch ein neues bike von canyon.


----------



## stonydeluxe (10. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Stony
> Ja Wencke hats gut erklärt es wäre ne Asphaltrunde geworden, Schwerte Hagen Wetter Kemnader einmal rum und zurück.
> 
> Ein andermal fahren wir sicher mal zusammen wenn du magst.



Klar!


----------



## sonic3105 (10. September 2009)

@jens 
das liegt aber auch ein wenig am Fahrer ab wann der Hinterbau beim HT springt, mit ein wenig Körper Arbeit sehe ich bei vielen Strecken die wir fahren keinen großen Vorteil bezüglich Fully.wenn man mit dem körper mitarbeitet kriegt auch der Rücken nicht ganz soviel ab.

Das auf gewissen Strecken nen Fully sicher mehr Komfort und mehr Bodenkontakt gerade beim Bremsen auf Wurzeln wo es beim Hardtail dann nunmal springt sicher mehr Sicehrheit liefert stelle ich ausser Frage. 
Da stellt sich mir nur die frage was brauceh ich auf dem Strecken wo ich mich bewege und bisher komme ich mit dem Ht überall runter und ich denke auch nicht viel Langsamer als die Fully Fraktion.


----------



## apoptygma (10. September 2009)

Gut, ich bin da natürlich mit meiner 80mm Sid und der Thomson auf der ganz harten Seite (oder wie ein Kollege von gestern sagte "ansich fährt Du fast starr")

Ich merks heute nur inne Knie rechts aussen und nen wenig im oberen Rücken, was für mich aber auch ganz klar bedeutet, das ich im Winter auf jeden Fall viel viel Rückentraining machen werde. Man baut ja schon ne gewissen Körperspannung auf, um die Schläge zu schlucken, zudem wurde meine Armhaltung gestern auch ein wenig nach nem Tip korrigiert, das merke ich heute 

Ja, Wetter is bescheiden, aber da ich heute eh nen Tag Pause machen wollte und meine Bude es bitter nötig hat....


----------



## apoptygma (10. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Das auf gewissen Strecken nen Fully sicher mehr Komfort und mehr Bodenkontakt gerade beim Bremsen auf Wurzeln wo es beim Hardtail dann nunmal springt sicher mehr Sicehrheit liefert stelle ich ausser Frage.



Also Bremsen auf Wurzeln versuche ich ansich schomma ganz zu vermeiden , das wäre gestern an einiges Stellen auch ma blöd gewesen.


----------



## zedriq (10. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @jens
> das liegt aber auch ein wenig am Fahrer ab wann der Hinterbau beim HT springt, mit ein wenig Körper Arbeit sehe ich bei vielen Strecken die wir fahren keinen großen Vorteil bezüglich Fully.wenn man mit dem körper mitarbeitet kriegt auch der Rücken nicht ganz soviel ab.
> 
> Das auf gewissen Strecken nen Fully sicher mehr Komfort und mehr Bodenkontakt gerade beim Bremsen auf Wurzeln wo es beim Hardtail dann nunmal springt sicher mehr Sicehrheit liefert stelle ich ausser Frage.
> Da stellt sich mir nur die frage was brauceh ich auf dem Strecken wo ich mich bewege und bisher komme ich mit dem Ht überall runter und ich denke auch nicht viel Langsamer als die Fully Fraktion.



Kann ich nur zustimmen, sonic. 

Ansonsten vielleicht noch die Anmerkung, dass man beim HT auch noch Luft aus'm Reifen lassen kann, um per Low Pressure Riding ein wenig mehr Bodenkontakt zu haben, was sich ganz immens auswirkt. Also ich schwöre drauf.

BTW: wirklich überall...? 

Apropos *Fully mit springendem Hinterbau* = schlecht abgestimmtes Fahrwerk, dh. Dämpfersettings checken oder direkt nen Profi ranlassen. Ach noch was, ein Dämpfer ohne Piggy Bag oder einstellbare Druckstufe neigt dazu, genauso schnell wieder auszufedern, wie er eingefedert hat (Man möge mich korrigieren, wenn ich hier Driss von mir gebe.  ), dh. besseren Dämpfer kaufen. Gilt genauso für Gabeln.  




apoptygma schrieb:


> Also Bremsen auf Wurzeln versuche ich ansich schomma ganz zu vermeiden



Auf Wurzeln bremsen??  
Wer macht denn sowas. 
Jetzt im Herbst kommt sowas besonders gut, wenn das Wurzelwerk wieder glitschig/feucht wird und bemoost is. 




eminem7905 schrieb:


> edit,
> was viel schlimmer ist, struntzi hat wieder rahmenbruch erlitten, und wartet sehnlichst auch ein neues bike von canyon.



Hmm, irgendwie kein Wunder bei dem Hersteller finde ich. Da hätte er sich auch (wie ich) CMP (from "good old" Taiwan) kaufen können. 




mistermoo schrieb:


> rockring alu wenn ich mich recht entsinne, somit fahr mal in hagen durch die industriegebiete, da wirds wohl nen metallbauer geben oder sowas in der art, die haben das nötige werkzeug um sowas machen zu können und für nen taschengeld in die kaffeekasse geht das auch meist so unter der hand



Hmm, sehr zeitaufwendige Geschichte. Vor allem wenn man schon diverse Aussagen bekommen hat, dass es in Hagen (angeblich) keine Lohndrehereien mehr geben soll.
Echt keiner nen konkreteren Hint??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (10. September 2009)

Ja ich meinte mitBremsen auf Wurzeln schon wenn es trocken ist voraalem Vorne kommt das sonst besonders gut.
prinzipiel ging es mir ums chnell aufeinander folgende Schläge im Downhill da ist mann nunmal ein wneig benachteiligt was die bremsperformence angeht..

naja aber das meiste bekommt man eben mit nem Ht auch gefahren.

@wencke
 Rücken und gegenstück Bauch sollte man Trainieren da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Hmm, irgendwie kein Wunder bei dem Hersteller finde ich. Da hätte er sich auch (wie ich) CMP (from "good old" Taiwan) kaufen können.
> 
> Hmm, sehr zeitaufwendige Geschichte. Vor allem wenn man schon diverse Aussagen bekommen hat, dass es in Hagen (angeblich) keine Lohndrehereien mehr geben soll.
> Echt keiner nen konkreteren Hint??



Wieso bei dem Hersteller! Hast du schon ein Canyon gehabt und geschrottet?
Ich fahr seit 2004 mehreren Canyon und auch ein Enduro was bestimmt nicht vorsichtig von mir ran genommen wurde.
Also bitte keine Verallgemeinerung.

Zum abdrehen des Rockrings. Ja das kann ich machen lassen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Das auf gewissen Strecken nen Fully sicher mehr Komfort und mehr Bodenkontakt gerade beim Bremsen auf Wurzeln wo es beim Hardtail dann nunmal springt sicher mehr Sicehrheit liefert stelle ich ausser Frage.



Da 99% der Fullys die drausen so rumfahren keine Bremsmoment-Abstüzung haben stempelt das Hinterrad beim bremsen genauso wie beim Ht. Ist quasi ein Ammenmärchen vieler Ht Fahrer. So entstehen übrigens auch die Bremswellen in Duisburg an den Abfahrten.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. September 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> sonic3105 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das auf gewissen Strecken nen Fully sicher mehr Komfort und mehr Bodenkontakt gerade beim Bremsen auf Wurzeln wo es beim Hardtail dann nunmal springt sicher mehr Sicehrheit liefert stelle ich ausser Frage.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## eminem7905 (10. September 2009)

so back from winterberg, alle heil geblieben, anfangs echt respekt gehabt, aber später war es kein problem, bin sogar die downhill strecke gefahren boh war das geil. 

sehr wenig leute da gewesen, die meisten aus holland, oder weit außerhalb. unten am lift konnte man ohne warten einsteigen. die strecken sind der hammer, allerdings waren unsere bikes, die mit dem wenigsten federweg. 

die steilkurven mit den sprüngen zwischendurch sind der hammer, allerdings tun mir jetzt die hände und die schultern weh. jetzt zum ende der saissongibt es jedemenge bremswellen, das geht in die arme. 

größere sprünge haben wir uns leider nicht getraut, die höhe war ein wenig zu beeindruckend.  

auf jedenfall will ich dieses jahr nochmal hin, echt geil dort.


----------



## Mareskan (10. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> so back from winterberg, alle heil geblieben, anfangs echt respekt gehabt, aber später war es kein problem, bin sogar die downhill strecke gefahren boh war das geil.



Wenn du Winterberg schon magst, dann wirsr du Willingen lieben. Die Freeride Strecke ist megageil. Wir werden dieses Jahr noch 2 Mal nach Willingen fahren und den Freeride runterbügeln. Du brauchst dort keine 160mm+. Man kann es auch mit dem Hardtail packen. 

Ein Vorgeschmack: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkoMw0z7YLM"]YouTube - Liteville 901: Willingen Freeride[/ame]

Grüße
Freddy


----------



## apoptygma (10. September 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Wenn du Winterberg schon magst, dann wirsr du Willingen lieben. Die Freeride Strecke ist megageil. Wir werden dieses Jahr noch 2 Mal nach Willingen fahren und den Freeride runterbügeln. Du brauchst dort keine 160mm+. Man kann es auch mit dem Hardtail packen.
> 
> Ein Vorgeschmack:
> 
> ...




Ersma mussich getz wissen, von wem das Lied is und zum anderen schaut das an ein paar Stellen genau so aus wie da wo ich gestern im Halbdunkel gefahren bin , war wie Achterbahnfahren ohne Achterbahn


----------



## stonydeluxe (10. September 2009)

Müsste das Lied sein: The Sessions - 18 Candles


----------



## CrossX (10. September 2009)

Jup, ist von The Session. Auch zu hören bei der super genialen Sequenz von Matt Hunter auf der Seasons-DVD.

@Mareskan
Seid wann denn 2 Mal? Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## apoptygma (10. September 2009)

Danke schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (10. September 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Da 99% der Fullys die drausen so rumfahren keine Bremsmoment-Abstüzung haben stempelt das Hinterrad beim bremsen genauso wie beim Ht. Ist quasi ein Ammenmärchen vieler Ht Fahrer. So entstehen übrigens auch die Bremswellen in Duisburg an den Abfahrten.



da kannste mal den thomas fragen der duisburg die ganze zeit mit voll 140mm vorne wie hinten gefahren ist und die wellen quasi überflogen ist, hat sich fast scheckig gelacht weil die alle mit den ht am rumhopsen waren, die bremswellen sahen echt toll aus


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> da kannste mal den thomas fragen der duisburg die ganze zeit mit voll 140mm vorne wie hinten gefahren ist und die wellen quasi überflogen ist, hat sich fast scheckig gelacht weil die alle mit den ht am rumhopsen waren, die bremswellen sahen echt toll aus



Die hintere Federung verhärtet beim Bremsen wenn du keine Momentabstützung hast das ist halt Physik.
Es gibt nur wenige MTB Rahmen die eine Bremsmoment Abstützung haben (wie ein Motorrad halt).

Solang du nicht Bremst ist das mit den Bodenwellen beim Fully natürlich kein Problem.

Ich bin die ersten zweimal in Duisburg auch mit einem 130mm Fully gefahren!


----------



## apoptygma (10. September 2009)

Wie sagte ich grad schon zu unserem Vize-Bezirksmeister 

Das HT ist das ehrlichere MTB


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie sagte ich grad schon zu unserem Vize-Bezirksmeister
> 
> Das HT ist das ehrlichere MTB



Vize was! Hab ich was verpast


----------



## apoptygma (10. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Vize was! Hab ich was verpast



Der "lütte" Daniel aus Wetter ist doch Vize-Bezirksmeister am Sonntag geworden


----------



## eminem7905 (10. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Die hintere Federung verhärtet beim Bremsen wenn du keine Momentabstützung hast das ist halt Physik.



wie funktioniert das, erzähl mal mehr, kann mir das irgendwie bildlich nicht vorstellen, ist dann die bremse am hauptrahmen abgestützt??


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Der "lütte" Daniel aus Wetter ist doch Vize-Bezirksmeister am Sonntag geworden



Ach ja wahren ja auch gleichzeitig BZM am Sonntag.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wie funktioniert das, erzähl mal mehr, kann mir das irgendwie bildlich nicht vorstellen, ist dann die bremse am hauptrahmen abgestützt??



Genau wie beim Moped mit ner Stange nach vorn zum Hauptrahmen

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...z=1I7SUNA&sa=N&um=1&ei=tGGpSun6CIXDsAb-hZngBw

Ist dann auch noch vom virtuellen Schwingendrehpunkt abhängig wie stark sich der Hinterbau beim Bremsen verhärtet.


Edit: einen hab ich noch 

http://www.downhill-board.com/attachwin.php?aid=170&d=1008615089&ad=bt&adh=110


----------



## CrossX (10. September 2009)

Braucht man ne Bremsmomentabstützung nicht nur bei extrem langhubigen Hinterbauten? Ich kenn das nur von Downhillbikes. 
Und hab bei meinem ehrlich gesagt auch noch nie Probleme beim Bremsen gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (10. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ach ja wahren ja auch gleichzeitig BZM am Sonntag.



Genauuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!

So, ich hab getz auch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Langenberg, alles fein. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Braucht man ne Bremsmomentabstützung nicht nur bei extrem langhubigen Hinterbauten? Ich kenn das nur von Downhillbikes.
> Und hab bei meinem ehrlich gesagt auch noch nie Probleme beim Bremsen gehabt.



Ist schon richtig.
Es hängt alles vom Aufbau des Hinterbaus ab.
Beim Eingelenker mit viel Hub ist es am extremsten.


----------



## zedriq (10. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ..., allerdings waren unsere bikes, die mit dem wenigsten federweg.



Ich hatte mich eh schon gefragt, was Ihr für Bikes mitnehmen werdet.




eminem7905 schrieb:


> auf jedenfall will ich dieses jahr nochmal hin, echt geil dort.



Hoffe, ich bekomme mein Banshee bis dahin fertig, dann bin ich dabei!




Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Die hintere Federung verhärtet beim Bremsen wenn du keine Momentabstützung hast das ist halt Physik.
> Es gibt nur wenige MTB Rahmen die eine Bremsmoment Abstützung haben (wie ein Motorrad halt).



Jo, nen guter DH/FR Rahmen hat sowas...meiner leider nicht. 




Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/04/...annondale.com/bikes/04/ce/model-4AVGDHFR.html



Sehr geiles Monster btw. 




apoptygma schrieb:


> Das HT ist das ehrlichere MTB



Jo, egal auf welchem Terrain...
Deshalb muss ich auch unbedingt am WE mit meinem HT nach Witten (Burg Hartenstein oder Kohlensiepen).

War heute auch unterwegs, aber nur hüpfen/rollen. Tat mal ganz gut...bis aufs Abpacken...voll aufn Ar**h.


----------



## zedriq (10. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Beim Eingelenker mit viel Hub ist es am extremsten.



Naja, hatte das schon bei 38mm Hub an meinem alten FX-1.


----------



## CrossX (10. September 2009)

Da lob ich mir doch meinen schönen 4 Gelenker 
Da wippt nix und ruckelt auch nix beim Bremsen.


----------



## CrossX (10. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> allerdings waren unsere bikes, die mit dem wenigsten federweg.



Mit deinem neuen Bike kannste in Wibe doch super Spass haben. Was willste mit so nem 200mm Monster auf dem 4X oder der Funride.
Und das sind mM nach die spaßigsten Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (10. September 2009)

also 4x fand ich öde, wußte nicht wann ich springen und wann ich die wellen schlucken sollte. der funride ist genial, allerdings besteht er zu 70% aus bremswellen. 

ich muss öfter dorthin, um besser springen lernen zu können, konnte heute die geschwindigkeit nicht so abschätzen, das ich hinter einem table in der abfahrt lande (ich hoffe du weißt was ich meine) 

der contitrack mit der combination von northshore ist geil, allerdings, habe ich noch probleme mit dem springen, es wirkt so hoch. 

@uwe das cannondale bild mit der erklärung war am besten, ich dachte immer die bremse bleibst starr, aber die wandert um die bremsscheibe. 
danke


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @uwe das cannondale bild mit der erklärung war am besten, ich dachte immer die bremse bleibst starr, aber die wandert um die bremsscheibe.
> danke



Bitte!


----------



## CrossX (10. September 2009)

4x macht richtig Spass, wenn man mehrere etwa gleich gute Fahrer hat, und sich darunter richtige Rennen liefert. Dafür ist er ja gebaut. 

Das mit den Sprüngen hat bei mir auch ziemlich lange gedauert und bei einigen Northshoreelementen hab ich immer noch tierisch Respekt. Jedes mal wieder wenn ich davor stehe. 

Ich fahr wahrscheinlich am 29.09 wieder hin. Wird dann wohl das letzte Mal sein dieses Jahr. Dann nochmal nach Willingen und das wars dann für dieses Jahr. 

Ich hoffe das nächstes Jahr endlich ne neue Strecke kommt in Winterberg. Die Gerüchteküche brodelt ja schon wieder.


----------



## eminem7905 (10. September 2009)

heute war der untere teil der DH strecke gesperrt, und nach der metalltreppe an der bobbahn wurde die freie fläche von gestrüp und holz befreit, mag sein das dort was entstehen wird.  wenn die noch genug platz haben sollten, dann etwas in richtung flowiger freeride, der nicht zu steil ist, das wäre nicht schlecht. 

EDIT: wieviel mm hat das pitch, 140 oder 150mm???

ich muss mir erstmal andere griffe besorgen, mein kleiner und der ringfinger waren am ende total verkrampft vom lenker festhalten. 
brauche dickere griffe. mal schauen was man da so findet.


----------



## CrossX (10. September 2009)

Am DH haben die wohl im unteren Teil die Bremswellen weg gemacht. Ob die jetzt schon anfangen weiß ich nicht. Wäre  aber klasse. Eigentlich sollte ja dieses Jahr schon was neues kommen. Aber wegen dem langen Winter haben die nicht mehr mit angefangen. 
Angeblich soll wohl ne flowige Freeridestrecke entstehen. Fänd ich persönlich ja super. Sowas fehlt echt in Wibe.

Das Pitch hat vorne 140mm und hinten 150. 
Aber ich diskutiere schon seid längerem  mit mir selbst, ob ich nicht ne 160mm vorne reinbaue


----------



## zedriq (10. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Mit deinem neuen Bike kannste in Wibe doch super Spass haben. Was willste mit so nem 200mm Monster auf dem 4X oder der Funride.



Naja, man wird sehen, wo sich das Chaparral am wohlsten fühlt. Denke NS wird der liebste Spielplatz.

Für alles andere is eh das HT da. 
Und nen 2.HT (als leichtes Dirt geplant) ist im auch im Aufbau.


----------



## zedriq (10. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> 4x macht richtig Spass, wenn man mehrere etwa gleich gute Fahrer hat, und sich darunter richtige Rennen liefert. Dafür ist er ja gebaut.



my thoughts exactly...




CrossX schrieb:


> Das mit den Sprüngen hat bei mir auch ziemlich lange gedauert und bei einigen Northshoreelementen hab ich immer noch tierisch Respekt. Jedes mal wieder wenn ich davor stehe.



Kann ich voll nachvollziehen, Ist bei mir absolut Tagesform abhängig. Muss den Schalter umlegen können. 




CrossX schrieb:


> Ich fahr wahrscheinlich am 29.09 wieder hin. Wird dann wohl das letzte Mal sein dieses Jahr.



Hoffe ich kriege bis Saisonende dort mein Bike noch fertig.


----------



## CrossX (10. September 2009)

Da ist wohl irgendwas mit dem Zitieren falsch gelaufen.
Meinte eigentlich eminem7905 mit seinem neuen Bike.

Aber wenn du gut durch die Northshore durchkommst, kannste mir gerne mal ein paar Tipps geben.


----------



## eminem7905 (10. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Da ist wohl irgendwas mit dem Zitieren falsch gelaufen.
> Meinte eigentlich eminem7905 mit seinem neuen Bike.
> 
> Aber wenn du gut durch die Northshore durchkommst, kannste mir gerne mal ein paar Tipps geben.



spaß hatte ich auf jedenfall, sonst würde ich es nicht wiederholen wollen, schade das es so weit weg ist, bzw. das keine durchgehende autobahn dorthin führt. 

plannt ihr bei traijunkz auch mal nightrides??? will mir jetzt ne lampe in obama-country holen, da der kurs so verlockend ist.


----------



## CrossX (10. September 2009)

Nightrides stehen demnächst bestimmt mal auf dem Programm. Ausgestattet sind die meisten von uns jedenfalls. 
Letztes Jahr hab ich mit ner Freundin nen Nightride im Schnee gemacht. Das war echt mal ne super Tour. 
Wenn sowas ansteht, wird das aber in unserem Forum frühzeitig bekannt gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedriq (10. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Da ist wohl irgendwas mit dem Zitieren falsch gelaufen.
> Meinte eigentlich eminem7905 mit seinem neuen Bike.



Hehe, auch grad gesehen. Hatte gerade ??? im Gesicht.

@eminem: Welche Reifen hatteste denn in WiBe mit?




CrossX schrieb:


> Aber wenn du gut durch die Northshore durchkommst, kannste mir gerne mal ein paar Tipps geben.



Ich sehs jetzt schon vor meinem geistigen Auge: Neues Bike=demendsprechend unlocker=demendsprechend oft "Abwürfe"...naja, mal sehen. Vielleicht wirds beim ersten Mal auch schon was.

Leider steht an der Burg Hartenstein in Sachen NS nur dieser 3m Drop, oder hat da schon jemand was anderes gesehen? War noch nicht in jeder Ecke am Hang.




CrossX schrieb:


> Nightrides stehen demnächst bestimmt mal auf dem Programm. Ausgestattet sind die meisten von uns jedenfalls.
> Letztes Jahr hab ich mit ner Freundin nen Nightride im Schnee gemacht. Das war echt mal ne super Tour.
> Wenn sowas ansteht, wird das aber in unserem Forum frühzeitig bekannt gegeben.



...und ich hatte schon Angst, keinen Grund mehr zu haben, weiteres Geld auszugeben. 

Oder mom, ich hab ja noch meine schraddelige Sigma Sport mit 5W/20W Doppelscheinwerfer. Die muss eh mal wieder zum Einsatz kommen. Also Jungs, ich bin dabei.


----------



## CrossX (10. September 2009)

Bei den Northshores ist eigentlich alles ganz ok, bis der erste Drop ansteht. 
Da steh ich dann meistens mit etwas Schweiß auf der Stirn vor. 
Aber unterm Fullface sieht ja keiner das angstverzehrte Gesicht 

Und nach meinem letzten Abwurf in Willingen bin ich eh erstmal wieder etwas vorsichtiger.

Burg Hartenstein? Kenn ich nicht. Wo ist das?


----------



## eminem7905 (10. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> @eminem: Welche Reifen hatteste denn in WiBe mit?


darüber darfst du mit mir hier im thread nicht sprechen , so ehlich sehe ich da kaum unterschiede, bei den verschiedenen reifen, hatte aber nn2,4er. schlechter reifen wird mit mehr konzentration gefahren , oder umgekehrt. der funride ist in wibe so hart, das man den mit RacingRalph oder was ähnlichen fahren könnte. 

@crossX
so eine lampe ist doch nicht schlecht, lese mich gerade ins thema rein
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200351916622

was habt ihr denn so für lampen???


----------



## zedriq (10. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Da steh ich dann meistens mit etwas Schweiß auf der Stirn vor.
> Aber unterm Fullface sieht ja keiner das angstverzehrte Gesicht



kann dir wieder nur recht geben...rofl..



CrossX schrieb:


> Burg Hartenstein? Kenn ich nicht. Wo ist das?



_
[ Hab den Link wieder rausgenommen. Is schlauer. Wer's nicht weiss, kann sich ja per PN melden.  ]_

Heisst Har*d*enstein...sry


----------



## CrossX (10. September 2009)

Bei den Reifen scheiden sich auch echt die Geister. Jeder sagt was anderes. Ne vernünftige Antwort bekommt man fast nie. 
Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mit nem NN schon Marathon gefahren bin, und auch im Bikepark Spass hatte. 
Ich nehm das auch nicht so ernst. Im Moment geht meine Tendenz aber eher zu Reifen mit maximalem Grip anstatt irgendwelchen Gewichtsreduzierungen. 

Ich hab an meinem diese Sigma Mirage Evo dran. Hat mir gute Dienste geleistet, auch wenn Halogenlampen ja mitlerweile als veraltert gelten. 
Und diesen Winter will ich mir noch irgendwas als Helmlampe basteln. 
Ist auf Nightrides im Gelände echt besser, wenn eine Lampe am Lenker und eine auf dem Kopf ist.


----------



## zedriq (10. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn so für lampen???



irgendson billichdreck von sigma (sigma mirage dual beam), hab den schwulen akku in ein anderes case gepackt und jetzt passt er in eine große rixen/kaul tasche untern sattel.










CrossX schrieb:


> Ich nehm das auch nicht so ernst. Im Moment geht meine Tendenz aber eher zu Reifen mit maximalem Grip anstatt irgendwelchen Gewichtsreduzierungen.



Hast schon recht. frage nur deshalb, weil meine al mighty zb auf schotter/split passagen etwas semigeil sind, komme immer wieder ins rutschen, was bei argen schräglagen immer ein echter adrenalinkick ist...auf den ich aber auch gut verzichten kann. 



zedriq schrieb:


> _
> [ Hab den Link wieder rausgenommen. Is schlauer. Wer's nicht weiss, kann sich ja per PN melden.  ]_
> 
> Heisst Har*d*enstein...sry



Müsst Ihr Euch mal anschauen, dort am Hang (Hardensteiner Weg) sind kreuz und quer Strecken von der MTB Schule Witten (Bitte ganz lieb dort benehmen und nix mutwillig zerschranzen!).
Macht Laune. Weg dorthin dauert zwar, aber eigentlich isses nen Katzensprung.


----------



## CrossX (11. September 2009)

Hab im Moment noch vorne nen 2.4 NN und hinten den 2.35 FA drauf.
Der NN ist bald hinüber, dann werd ich mal den Muddy Mary ausprobieren. 
Sch.... doch auf die 150 Gramm, die die mehr wiegen. Da kommts bei meinem Panzer eh nicht mehr drauf an 

Aber mit dem FA bin ich bis jetzt echt zufrieden.


----------



## zedriq (11. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aber mit dem FA bin ich bis jetzt echt zufrieden.



Dann wirste den Muddy lieben!
Gibts in 2 Mischungen. Fahre die weichere.

Kumpel von mir hat die an seinem DaBomB Cherry Bomb als Gooey Gluey (die weiche). Konnte bei ihm schon testen. Die "kleben"...ohne Scheiss. Und scheiss auf Gewicht, oder nicht. 




CrossX schrieb:


> Da kommts bei meinem Panzer eh nicht mehr drauf an



Und muss dir schon wieder zustimmen.


----------



## CrossX (11. September 2009)

Gegen zu hohes Gewicht gibts ja Lifte (Morgen werde ich bestimmt hier gesteinigt)

Aber genug gefachsimpelt für heute. Bis morgen mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedriq (11. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aber genug gefachsimpelt für heute.



Jepp.

Guts Nächtle euch allen. Muss meinen maladen Po zu Bett tragen.^^


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hab im Moment noch vorne nen 2.4 NN und hinten den 2.35 FA drauf.


Ich fahre derzeit vorne Nobby Nic, hinten Rocket Ron, beide in 2,25. Werden aber zum Winter hin noch ausgetauscht, gegen was Gröberes, zum Frühling/Sommer hin läuft es dann auf vorne und hinten Racing Ralph hinaus. Vielleicht werde ich Schwalbe aber zu Testzwecken auch noch mal in Richtung Continental untreu, alles ist möglich, vieles ist denkbar 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (11. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich fahre derzeit vorne Nobby Nic, hinten Rocket Ron, beide in 2,25. Werden aber zum Winter hin noch ausgetauscht, gegen was Gröberes, zum Frühling/Sommer hin läuft es dann auf vorne und hinten Racing Ralph hinaus. Vielleicht werde ich Schwalbe aber zu Testzwecken auch noch mal in Richtung Continental untreu, alles ist möglich, vieles ist denkbar
> 
> Gruß Kai




Da würde mich der Mountain King im Vergleich interessieren ;-)

Ich hab mir getz ersma fürn Winter den Albert in 2.25 noch inner reaer Version geordert. Auch für den Falll, das Langenberg ne Schlammschlacht wird


----------



## apoptygma (11. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Gegen zu hohes Gewicht gibts ja Lifte (Morgen werde ich bestimmt hier gesteinigt)
> 
> Aber genug gefachsimpelt für heute. Bis morgen mal.



Oder dicke Beine ;-)

So, Büro ruft...


Moin aber ersma!


----------



## CrossX (11. September 2009)

Aber bei bergauf bleibt bei mir meistens der Spass etwas auf der Strecke. Ich weiß das wir da sehr unterschiedlicher Meinung sind.  
Hochgefahren wird bei mir nur, weils keine andere Möglichkeit in der Nähe gibt, um gute Abfahrten in Angriff zu nehmen. 

Zu den Reifen muss ich sagen, dass 2.4er einfach besser zu meinem Bike passen. Und laut Schwalbe z.B. sollen die 2.4 NN ja sogar weniger Rollwiderstand haben als die 2.25. Da kann man das Mehrgewicht guten Gewissens in Kauf nehmen. 
Aber wie schon gesagt, das ist ne Glaubensfrage. 
RR und die ganzen Vertreter sind halt eher Rennreifen und für meinen Fahrstil ungeeignet.


----------



## apoptygma (11. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aber bei bergauf bleibt bei mir meistens der Spass etwas auf der Strecke. Ich weiß das wir da sehr unterschiedlicher Meinung sind.
> Hochgefahren wird bei mir nur, weils keine andere Möglichkeit in der Nähe gibt, um gute Abfahrten in Angriff zu nehmen.
> 
> Zu den Reifen muss ich sagen, dass 2.4er einfach besser zu meinem Bike passen. Und laut Schwalbe z.B. sollen die 2.4 NN ja sogar weniger Rollwiderstand haben als die 2.25. Da kann man das Mehrgewicht guten Gewissens in Kauf nehmen.
> ...




Für die Abteilung "Spaß" ist wer anders zuständig...aber lassen wir das 

Ich werde morgen wohl ne reine Frauentruppe "fahren" und bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich mir dann eher Freunde oder Feinde mache . Denn da wird auch schon nach "schönen Abfahrten" gequengelt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedriq (11. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aber wie schon gesagt, das ist ne Glaubensfrage.



Sehe ich wiedermal genauso. 
Das muss jeder selber wissen, ob er an Schwalbe, Conti (Wie geht das?), Nokian, Maxxis oder den lieben Gott glaubt, aber da werden sich je nach Einsatzgebiet immer die Geister scheiden. 




CrossX schrieb:


> RR und die ganzen Vertreter sind halt eher Rennreifen und für meinen Fahrstil ungeeignet.



dito.


----------



## sonic3105 (11. September 2009)

Ich kann bisher nur von Schwalbe Reden, und muss sagen das ich bisher echt Zufrieden binNobby hat halt die übliche Schwäche auf Nassen Wurzeln und der Grenzbereich ist recht schmal, was aber kein problem ist wenn man ihn einigermassen kennt.

Der Racing Ralph ist meiner Meinung nach ein guter Reifen obwohl ich beim Rennen in hagen beidseitig Rocket Ron gefahren bin und der Vortrieb am Hinterrad gerade auf der Schlammstrecke war schon besser (Selbstreinigung )

Im Winter bin ich letztes Jahr Nobby Vorn und Ralph hinten gefahren und da ist der Ralph gerade wenn es in den Matsch geht doch etwas Unterdimensioniert.

Der Ron am Vorderrad ist mir in Hagen als sehr gutmütig aufgefallen grenzberecih doch deutlich besser als bei Nic. Wie es auf trokener Strecke aussieht kann ich leider noch nicht sagen.


Das war es erstmal von mir zum Thema Reifen bzw Mäntel.
Achja die XLight Schläuche von Schwalbe sind immernoch nicht Platt sowas aber auch


----------



## apoptygma (11. September 2009)

*grml

Ich werd mich morgen wohl der Mehrheit beugen ud mich durchs Unterholz schlagen (o-ton andere Bikerin: "sollten schon singletrails dabei sein, ich such dann ma was")...also wohl keine nennenswerten HM 

Also mein Lieblingsreifen ist und bleibt der Smart Sam , den der kann ansich alles gut und rollt super.


----------



## CrossX (11. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> *grml
> 
> Ich werd mich morgen wohl der Mehrheit beugen ud mich durchs Unterholz schlagen (o-ton andere Bikerin: "sollten schon singletrails dabei sein, ich such dann ma was")...also wohl keine nennenswerten HM
> 
> Also mein Lieblingsreifen ist und bleibt der Smart Sam , den der kann ansich alles gut und rollt super.



Das kann man doch trotzdem verbinden. Wenn deine Mitfahrerin nen Singletrail fahren will, muss sie doch auch erstmal den Berg hoch. 
Dann ist für jeden was dabei.


----------



## eminem7905 (11. September 2009)

die meisten singletrails gehen hier rund um hagen entweder nur rauf oder runter. der einzige der ein wenig eben ist, ist der obeb in brechtefeld der 50m hinterm windrad nach links abgeht. ansonsten kann man hier mittels singletrails auf 40km gut 1000hm machen, sowohl rauf oder runter. 

@crossX

meine runde steht auch noch auf dem plan, im frühjahr hat das wetter ja nicht mitgespielt, die leute von denn haardt-bikern haben auch schon angefragt. denke mal das ich es ende september verwirkliche.


----------



## CrossX (11. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @crossX
> 
> meine runde steht auch noch auf dem plan, im frühjahr hat das wetter ja nicht mitgespielt, die leute von denn haardt-bikern haben auch schon angefragt. denke mal das ich es ende september verwirkliche.



Wat? Welche Runde?


----------



## eminem7905 (11. September 2009)

im frühjahr wolltet ihr doch hier alle rüber nach hagen kommen, aber da hat das wetter nicht mitgespielt. praktisch auf 50km 70% Trails


----------



## CrossX (11. September 2009)

Ach so. 
Sag mal Bescheid wenn du die Tour machen willst. Wenns zeitlich hinhaut, bin ich auch jeden Fall dabei.

Dann kann ich mir mal genau angucken, was dein Granite Chief so kann


----------



## CrossX (11. September 2009)

Du kannst ja auch mal in Menden vorbei schauen. Sonntags sind die Touren immer etwas länger, aber auch mit Hauptaugenmerk auf Trails. 
Wir kommen zwar nicht auf 70% aber wir geben uns Mühe


----------



## apoptygma (11. September 2009)

Wie gesagt, mein Schwerpunkt liegt eben doch eher auf höhenmetermässige Ausdauerleistung als auf flockiges rumschlängeln 

Denn ich möchte eben langfristig mind. Mittelstrecken-Marathons fahren, und da muss ich eben schon schwerpunktmässig mein Augenmerk auf Ausdauer legen. Denn großartige Fahrtechnik fällt eben auf den Strecken der Trophy, wenn wir mal Hagen und vielleicht noch Saalhausen, wo wohl nen höherer Trailanteil ist, außen vor lassen, eben nicht an. Und immer nur kurz hoch um dann lang runter zu fahren (wie ich eben sagte...das schlängeln) geht halt ab und an mal für den Spaßfaktor und um mein Rad immer nen bissken besser zu handlen, aber grundsätzlich würde mich das nicht "befriedigen"  

Na mal schauen wo ich heute noch so lande, denn in einer Stunde mach ich mal Feierabend hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2009)

Heute morgen bin ich gegen 6:10 auf dem Weg zur Arbeit von zwei Fahrern überholt worden...die fahren schon was länger zur Arbeit. Und Beine wie Baumstämme. Wow... Von Entenhausen nach Wuppertal Katernberg. Beeindruckend!


----------



## apoptygma (11. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Heute morgen bin ich gegen 6:10 auf dem Weg zur Arbeit von zwei Fahrern überholt worden...die fahren schon was länger zur Arbeit. Und Beine wie Baumstämme. Wow... Von Entenhausen nach Wuppertal Katernberg. Beeindruckend!



 Das bleibt nicht aus


----------



## apoptygma (11. September 2009)

So, erstmal ne Warnung:

Wer in der nächsten Zeit vor hat, den Alten Postweg zu fahren, bitte seid vorsichtig! Irgendein Vollarsch hat im oberen Teil hinter ner Kurve einen alten Anhänger MITTEN AUF DEN WEG gestellt, mich hats leider gelegt. Ist nix passiert, alles heil, aber wer den Weg ja kennt weiss, da ist dicker Schotter, da brachte auch Bremsen nix mehr. Nicht auszudenken, wenn man mal schneller als die paar kmh fährt, die ich da unterwegs war 

So....hier meine "Arbeit" von heute:







40.27 km in 2:39, 891 HM, 15,er und 150 HF....es wird Herbst und windig.


----------



## sonic3105 (11. September 2009)

@wecnke 
gut das alles heil geblieben ist.
Das man da stürzen kann habe ich ja auchs chon festgestellt...

Wichtig ist ja erstmal das dir nix passiert ist.
Allen nen schönen Abend


----------



## eminem7905 (11. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, erstmal ne Warnung:
> 
> Wer in der nächsten Zeit vor hat, den Alten Postweg zu fahren, bitte seid vorsichtig! Irgendein Vollarsch hat im oberen Teil hinter ner Kurve einen alten Anhänger MITTEN AUF DEN WEG gestellt



danke, hatte vor dort morgen zu fahren.


----------



## Tasher82 (11. September 2009)

ja hauptsache nix passiert...



und ja mich gibbet noch, falls sich gerad jemand denkt den kenn ich doch irgendwoher...  

noch erstaunlicher ist übrigens das ich am Mittwoch doch glatt mal wieder auf dem Bike saß..
..und ich ja Langenberg den ein oder anderen hier net allein fahren  lassen will...

waren am Ende so ca 60km mit 850hm in 3:08 wenn ich mich recht errinnere...

bisschen Hausrunde Vorhalle,nach Volmarstein hoch, teile der Wettertrails runter zur Hegestrasse über Wetter zur Hohensyburg die CTF Dortmund-Trails hoch bis zum Casino.. hinterm Road STop wieder runter zum See und dann langsam wieder Richtung Heimat..


----------



## apoptygma (11. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> danke, hatte vor dort morgen zu fahren.



Wie gesagt, ist noch recht weit oben. War ne Linkskurve meine ich (ich hab mich so erschrocken, ich habs glatt vergessen)

Ich weiss nicht, wie man sowas machen kann.


----------



## apoptygma (11. September 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> ..und ich ja Langenberg den ein oder anderen hier net allein fahren  lassen will...




*lächel


----------



## Tasher82 (11. September 2009)

da fällt mir gerad ein wenn hat es denn eigentlich oben KUhfeld in die Volme gehauen????


hab ich heut gelesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (11. September 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> da fällt mir gerad ein wenn hat es denn eigentlich oben KUhfeld in die Volme gehauen????
> 
> 
> hab ich heut gelesen...



Dat war Kuhweide ;-) Aber keine Ahnung wer dat war


----------



## eminem7905 (11. September 2009)

da war ich dabei, war vorgestern abend, stand so 20 meter hinter der brücke, von oben kamen so tokio hotel verschnitte mit bmx und nem alten mtb, es waren 4 leute, der letztere mit dem mtb ist vors geländer gedonnert und samt fahhrad runter auf die steine gefallen. (echt das muss man erstam schaffen)

fazit: um diesen typen zu bergen, waren 3 krankenwagen, 1 notarzt, jedemenge feuerwehren incl. der freiwiligen und ca. 40 leute.


----------



## zedriq (11. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> mich hats leider gelegt.



Zum Glück is noch alles dran. Das ist die Hauptsache.




apoptygma schrieb:


> ...und windig.



Genau das waren meine Gedanken schon gestern. Frei nach dem Motto: Da kann ich ja auch auf der Insel biken... 




Tasher82 schrieb:


> da fällt mir gerad ein wenn hat es denn eigentlich oben KUhfeld in die Volme gehauen???



Jo, hab mich heute auch schon beeumelt. Aber so lustig soll's gar nicht gewesen sein. Hubschrauber war da oder so.


So, jetzt noch ein geiler Trailer den ich gefunden hab. Lil' bit funny...wie ich finde... 
Vimeo hat bessere Qualle...und kann FullScreen...dauert aber auch beim buffern. 

*EDIT 2*: Ist der Trailer zu einem Bike Movie, der gerade rauskommt/vorgestellt wurde.

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5604541"]Fat Bike Trailer on Vimeo[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC6bdT0nur4"]YouTube - Fat Bike[/ame]


*EDIT*:



eminem7905 schrieb:


> da war ich dabei, war vorgestern abend, stand so 20 meter hinter der brücke, von oben kamen so tokio hotel verschnitte mit bmx und nem alten mtb, es waren 4 leute, der letztere mit dem mtb ist vors geländer gedonnert und samt fahhrad runter auf die steine gefallen. (echt das muss man erstam schaffen)



Jo, dat stimmt...aber weist ja wie Jugendliche manchmal so sind...*hust*..."unvernünftig"... (Let the Battle begin, wencki...  )




eminem7905 schrieb:


> fazit: um diesen typen zu bergen, waren 3 krankenwagen, 1 notarzt, jedemenge feuerwehren incl. der freiwiligen und ca. 40 leute.



Dachte auch Heli?? Meinte zumindest irgendwer. War aber wahrscheinlich wieder Getratsche.


----------



## Tasher82 (11. September 2009)

nee nee nee


----------



## eminem7905 (11. September 2009)

ach ja und alle ohne helm, auch der klippenspringer nicht, aber nachdem sie ihn geborgen haben, hatte er keine sichtbaren brüche oder gar nen aufgeschlagenen kopf, war die ganze zeit ansprechbar. denke mal da hat er mehrere schutzengel gehabt, dort geht es ordentlich runter.


----------



## zedriq (11. September 2009)

auch da kann ich nur sagen...zum glück nix passiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (12. September 2009)

moin @all

na toll, murphys gesetz hat wieder zugeschlagen, seit wochen fahre ich mit flickzeug in der gegend rum, diesmal war das flickzeug nicht dabei, weil ich die satteltsche wegen winterberg abgemacht habe und was passiert heute kurz vor der schönsten abfahrt auf dem postweg......genau ein platten  hilft kein jammern, der postweg wurde diesmal runtergeschoben  
so kam ich auf eine etwa 2,75 std. tour. 

tolles bikerwetter und viele biker auch unterwegs


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. September 2009)

@ Martin
Ach, son Zufall!
Bei mir war es heute andersrum:
Ich hatte Flickzeug dabei, habe es aber nicht gebraucht. Den Nagel inkl. bierdeckelähnlichem Blechgebilde habe ich erst vor der Haustür aus dem Vorderreifen herausgezogen *zissssssssccccccchhhhh* 

Kai


----------



## zedriq (12. September 2009)

NEIN, mir passiert das heute nicht!  

So, Bike ist wieder zusammen (Was nen Monster mit der 66) und jetzt gehts auf "Erkundungstour".


----------



## sonic3105 (12. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ja ich wäre heute besser Zuhause geblieben.
nach 2 Kilometern auf nem trail gemerkt was passiert wenn man sich nicht Konzentriert und meint man kennt den Weg. Kurve falsch angefahren Hinten überbremst und die Kurve zuweit anch aussengedriftet und mitdem Vorderad auf Laub die Grätsche gemacht.

naja nix passiert alles dran, dachte ich mir fährste mal weiter.
Alles schön durch die heimischen Wälder,  tja neuen Weg gefunden der dann auch bei ca 10 Kilometern zuende war und ich mir gedacht habe läufst halt querfeldeinden den kleinen pfad weiter, ******** auch der endete dann vor nem nadelwald und es wurde etwas ungemütlich anchdem ich dann gut anch 20 Minuten wieder nen weg gefunden habe ging es dann weiter  richtung heimat.
Ja das Unwetter was sich da gerade zusammenzieht habe ich zum Glück noch nicht abbekommen, das wäre auch echt die Krönung gewesen.

Daten: 20:24 Km / 1:09:39  Zeit / 17:44 Km/h Schnitt /392 Hm

Hfq gibts heute nicht da ich mein Pulsgurt vergessen hatte und kein Bock hatte nochmal Hoch zulaufen.

Fährt eigentlich jemand von euch morgen früh mit in menden??
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt fahre ich bei mir so gegen 8:30 uhr Los.
Wersich anschliessen möchte einfach melden.


----------



## apoptygma (12. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ja ich wäre heute besser Zuhause geblieben.
> nach 2 Kilometern auf nem trail gemerkt was passiert wenn man sich nicht Konzentriert und meint man kennt den Weg. Kurve falsch angefahren Hinten überbremst und die Kurve zuweit anch aussengedriftet und mitdem Vorderad auf Laub die Grätsche gemacht.
> 
> naja nix passiert alles dran, dachte ich mir fährste mal weiter.
> ...



Da kommt nix an Unwetter  Keine Panik!

Ja, diese "ach guckse ma, wo´s da ihn geht kenn ich " Blöd, wenn man dann nur jnoch die Auswahl hat zwischen zig km zurück oder durch nen Dornenwald.

Also ich werde morgen hier fahren und auf gar keinen Fall um 8:30  

Ansich wolte ich mippem Jenz und Niels, wenn er denn mit seiner Kiste zu Rande kommt, morgen die Runde von Mittwoch nochmal abfahren.


----------



## mistermoo (12. September 2009)

jupp dat hört sich gut an...

da sinma dabei.... 8.35 wäre gut oder?


----------



## eminem7905 (12. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> jupp dat hört sich gut an...
> 
> da sinma dabei.... 8.35 wäre gut oder?



deine 8:35 kennen wir schon. 

ne menden fahre ich nicht, da F1, obwohl mich das bild dort im forum neugierig macht.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand von euch morgen früh mit in menden??
> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt fahre ich bei mir so gegen 8:30 uhr Los.
> Wersich anschliessen möchte einfach melden.



Fahr mogen den P-Weg!
Bin zwar verschnupft aber auch egal immer schön fest tretten


----------



## apoptygma (12. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Fahr mogen den P-Weg!
> Bin zwar verschnupft aber auch egal immer schön fest tretten




Häötte Dich eh heute noch angetextet. TOT TOI TOI!!!!!!!


----------



## sonic3105 (12. September 2009)

Drück dir die Daumen Uwe,
du amchst das schon.
Ein Pannenfreies und gutes rennen wünsche ich dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (12. September 2009)

kann ich dann nur ergänzend wünschen uwe

zeig denen mal wie nen hinterreifen anzuschauen ist....


----------



## zedriq (12. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, diese "ach guckse ma, wo´s da ihn geht kenn ich " Blöd, wenn man dann nur jnoch die Auswahl hat zwischen zig km zurück oder durch nen Dornenwald.



Jo, und ich dachte ich wäre da der einzige, der für so'ne Dinger prädestiniert is. 




apoptygma schrieb:


> Ansich wolte ich mippem Jenz und Niels, wenn er denn mit seiner Kiste zu Rande kommt, morgen die Runde von Mittwoch nochmal abfahren.



Jo, Kiste is jetz soweit iO. Bis auf Kleinigkeiten. Habe sogar eben nochmal einen maladen Steuersatz getauscht, der natürlich erst nach dem Gabeleinbau den Dienst quittieren musste. *gggrrr*

Die Gabel ist zwar noch nicht 100% eingestellt, aber für Tour reichts...wenn da nicht das kleine Manko wäre, dass ich mir schon wieder Schmerzen zufügen musste. Knie is hammerdick jetz. Schon Traumeel genommen und mal gucken wies morgen is. (Hab mir oberhalb der Hasper Talsperre auf dem schnellen Trail bei Vollstoff im Wiegetritt den Vorbau gegens Knie gehämmert. Sowas passiert natürlich nur dann, wenn man ohne Knie/Schienbeinschoner fährt. Typisch. )

Wird bestimmt morgen nur ne Kaffeefahrt, wenn überhaupt, Wencke.
Lass uns morgen mal simsen bzw. fonen. Wenn, wollte ich eh erst F1 glotzen.
Wie hattet Ihr das denn geplant/gedacht?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Häötte Dich eh heute noch angetextet. TOT TOI TOI!!!!!!!



Danke schön!
Aber ich werde das morgen mal ein wenig ruiger angehen.
Ich fahr mit einem Freund "zusammen" und wie gesagt bin ich ganz schön verschnupft.
Aber beim Langenberg Marathon wird zum Angriff geblasen


----------



## Mareskan (12. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Aber beim Langenberg Marathon wird zum Angriff geblasen



Da freu ich mich auch schon drauf. Den Langenberg-Marathon sehe ich als würdigen Saisonabschluss an.

Grüße und Pannen- und Sturzfreies Rennen!
Freddy


----------



## sonic3105 (12. September 2009)

Ja da kannst ein drauf lassen in Langenberg ist Attacke angesagt.

Obwohl für Uwe ist da sogar noch nen Podiumsplatz drin.

Ich Schraube da mein Ziel doch etwas Runter, aber das heisst nicht das ich nicht alles geben werde. 

@freddy
 wir sehen uns dann Morgen früh


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. September 2009)

Ja Uwe, alles wie besprochen!  Machs gut. Wie es geht weißt du ja: Einfach immer feste treten!  Du wirst es schon hinkriegen,

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (12. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> (Hab mir oberhalb der Hasper Talsperre auf dem schnellen Trail bei Vollstoff im Wiegetritt den Vorbau gegens Knie gehämmert. Sowas passiert natürlich nur dann, wenn man ohne Knie/Schienbeinschoner fährt. Typisch. )
> 
> Wird bestimmt morgen nur ne Kaffeefahrt, wenn überhaupt, Wencke.
> Lass uns morgen mal simsen bzw. fonen. Wenn, wollte ich eh erst F1 glotzen.
> Wie hattet Ihr das denn geplant/gedacht?




Hm, ich fahr ansich immer ohne Knie und Schienbeinschoner, und ich hämmer mir selten bis gar nicht das Knie gegen den Vorbau 

Wo wir uns treffen sag ich Dir morgen. Definitv ist 13 Anmach!


----------



## zedriq (12. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hm, ich fahr ansich immer ohne Knie und Schienbeinschoner, und ich hämmer mir selten bis gar nicht das Knie gegen den Vorbau



Nee, ich denke so'ne geschichten erlebt man auch eher selten als marathon hans...ähh..hansine. ach so, mit wiegetritt meinte ich net mit 15km/h den berg hoch klettern, sondern eher zwischenspurt. und dafür is bei losem untergrund/schotter, mein vr einfach schei**e.



apoptygma schrieb:


> Wo wir uns treffen sag ich Dir morgen. Definitv ist 13 Anmach!



Dann wird das eh nix morgen. Denn um 1400 kommt F1. 
So, ich jetz bubu machen. Guts Nächtle.


----------



## apoptygma (12. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Dann wird das eh nix morgen. Denn um 1400 kommt F1.
> So, ich jetz bubu machen. Guts Nächtle.





Das war mir auch schon vor Deinem F1 Einwurf klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (12. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Nee, ich denke so'ne geschichten erlebt man auch eher selten als marathon hans...ähh..hansine. ach so, mit wiegetritt meinte ich net mit 15km/h den berg hoch klettern, sondern eher zwischenspurt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrossX (12. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, ihr von der Freeride-Fraktion (es gab ma so ne nette Wortkreation namens "Downhill-Lutscher") seid schon harte Jungs  Manche gönne ich allerdings jeden selbstzugefügten Dachschaden



Freerider sind eigentlich eher die Jungs, die ein bisschen mehr fahren wollen als die Downhiller. Nix gegen dieses Lemminge-mäßige Runterstürzen, aber beim Freeriden steht nun mal mehr der Spass im Vordergrund und nicht die Zeit. 
Selbstzugefügte Dachschäden sind im Übrigen dazu da, den Horizont zu erweitern und sich neue spaßige Herausforderungen auszuhecken


----------



## schuh074 (13. September 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Heute morgen bin ich gegen 6:10 auf dem Weg zur Arbeit von zwei Fahrern überholt worden...die fahren schon was länger zur Arbeit. Und Beine wie Baumstämme. Wow... Von Entenhausen nach Wuppertal Katernberg. Beeindruckend!




Danke schön(sind aber dünne birkenstämme) ,wir haben dann zusammen gequascht .!!
von Hagen nach katernberg!

das mache ich jetzt fast drei jahre,im moment brauche ich ca. 1:07 h


----------



## schuh074 (13. September 2009)

Hallo,

wann und wo fahrt ihr denn gleich bzw nachher?

Hallo,

ich würde auch wollen!!!!!!


----------



## sonic3105 (13. September 2009)

Die Frage ist erstmal wenn du mit ihr meinst?ß Ich bzw wir mit den mendenern fahren um 10 Uhr ab Menden zeltdach.
Bzw ich ab 8:30 Uhr Schwerte.
Wo Wencke und die anderen die sich bei der Tour anschliessen werden sichtreffen keine Ahnung.


----------



## zedriq (13. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Freerider sind eigentlich eher die Jungs, die ein bisschen mehr fahren wollen als die Downhiller. Nix gegen dieses Lemminge-mäßige Runterstürzen, aber beim Freeriden steht nun mal mehr der Spass im Vordergrund und nicht die Zeit.
> 
> Selbstzugefügte Dachschäden sind im Übrigen dazu da, den Horizont zu erweitern und sich neue spaßige Herausforderungen auszuhecken



Dem kann ich absolut nichts mehr hinzufügen... 

(Konnte nicht pennen...  )




sonic3105 schrieb:


> Wo Wencke und die anderen die sich bei der Tour anschliessen werden sichtreffen keine Ahnung.



Noch haben wir - so glaube ich zumindest - nichts ausgemacht. Wencke meinte nur, dass gegen 1300 Anpfiff sein solle.


Ach ja, wen es interessiert. Von der Marathon Fraktion wahrscheinlich weniger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (13. September 2009)

Och doch komme zwar eher von der MArathon Fraktion, aber nen Schönes Rad ist es allemal.

Ausserdem heisst es ja nicht wenn man das eine mag das man mit dem anderem nichts Anfangen kann 
Bin quasi für alles offen und habe bergrunter genauso Fun wie bergrauf,
wenn es bei mir irgendwann mal ein Spass Gerät gibt wird es ein ibis Mojo


----------



## eminem7905 (13. September 2009)

geiles freeride-HT, weilch wunder in der modefarbe weiss  , da lobe ich mir die spezi Pitch fraktion, die kennen auch andere farben. meins gab es auch nur entweder in schwarz, oder in braun/WEISS 

@schuh, also ich fahre heute auch nicht, its F1 time.


----------



## apoptygma (13. September 2009)

Um mal für allgemeines Entsetzen zu sorgen (da man ja gemeinhein meinen Musikgeschmack soweit kennt *g)

Grad das erste mal gehört und ich bin immer noch der Meinung, das die Jungs früher oder später als beste Band aus Deutschland gelten werden, selbst wenn sie immer noch verlacht werden (ich aber der Meinung bin, das diese Lacher einigen schon im Halse stecken bleiben dürften) Sie sollten nur wirklich vielleicht beim englischen bleiben.....

Das jedenfalls ist, nach einer kreativen Pause wohl, in meinen Augen  großes Kino. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kexdy2mTLSQ"]YouTube - Tokio Hotel - New single  Automatic (full)[/ame]


----------



## stonydeluxe (13. September 2009)

Hast Du Schlag den Raab gesehen? 

Ich find die Jungs machen soliden Pop-Rock, allerdings sind sie durch ihr Image immer noch stark vorbelastet. Ernstzunehmenden Rock werden sie aber wohl nie spielen. Im Gegensatz zu Dir finde ich aber, dass sie weiter in Deutsch singen sollten. Ist mMn authentischer und vielleicht auch ein gutes Zeichen für die junge Generation, die die Band anschmachtet


----------



## zedriq (13. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> geiles freeride-HT





sonic3105 schrieb:


> Och doch komme zwar eher von der MArathon Fraktion, aber nen Schönes Rad ist es allemal.



thx.




eminem7905 schrieb:


> weilch wunder in der modefarbe weiss  , da lobe ich mir die spezi Pitch fraktion, die kennen auch andere farben. meins gab es auch nur entweder in schwarz, oder in braun/WEISS



Sry, aber ich gehe nicht nach Mode! 
Ich setze Trends! 

Nee, Spaß beiseite. Das Bike existiert (in Parts) schon seit 2003 (zB. der Double Wide LRS, denn die Felgen gibts gar nicht mehr! Siehe CMP Firestorm). Den Rahmen habe ich Anfang 2007 gekauft. Da war die Weißwelle doch noch gar nicht am Start, soweit ich weiß.

Diverse Teile wie zB. die Straitline Kettenschutzscheibe in (34Z./12sided/weiß) gibt/gab es in weiß nicht in DE. Musste in Kanada bei Straightline geordert werden und hat satte 2 Monde gedauert, bis die Scheibe in good old Europe angekommen ist. Damit will ich nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich nicht auf Bikes von der Stange stehe...und noch weniger darauf irgendetwas nachzuahmen. 




sonic3105 schrieb:


> wenn es bei mir irgendwann mal ein Spass Gerät gibt wird es ein ibis Mojo



Musste natürlich erstmal schauen, da ich schon lange nix mehr von Ibis gesehen hatte.

Sehr geile Modelle, der Mojo bzw. Mojo SL! 

Mit dem Teil ist man aber weniger im FR- als im Light FR Bereich zu Hause. Bei Enduro (Mojo)/Tour (Mojo SL) sollte sich das Bike absolut wohlfühlen, denke ich. Der DW-Link sieht interessant aus, was die Technik angeht. Erfahrungen würden mich da interessieren. Also mit dem Bike wär ich sofort bei ner Alpenquerung oä. dabei!

Ach ja, guck ma': Modefarbe weiss...


----------



## apoptygma (13. September 2009)

stonydeluxe schrieb:


> Hast Du Schlag den Raab gesehen?



Läuft hier grad und ich war im Bad, höre das so durch den Flur und denk mir.....hmmmmm....was dat Neues?  Ich staunte nicht schlecht. ICh finds vor allem im Rückblick interessant, das die ihren Stil immer mal wieder modifiziert haben.


----------



## apoptygma (13. September 2009)

stonydeluxe schrieb:


> Hast Du Schlag den Raab gesehen?
> 
> Ich find die Jungs machen soliden Pop-Rock, allerdings sind sie durch ihr Image immer noch stark vorbelastet. Ernstzunehmenden Rock werden sie aber wohl nie spielen. Im Gegensatz zu Dir finde ich aber, dass sie weiter in Deutsch singen sollten. Ist mMn authentischer und vielleicht auch ein gutes Zeichen für die junge Generation, die die Band anschmachtet



Ja, aber ich denk, im Laufe der Jahre werden auch die Jungs älter. Ich denk auch, für ersthaften Rock sind sie auch handwerklich nicht gedacht . Und die schmachtenden Teenies werden in 2-3 Jahren andere anschmachten  und was dann übrig bleibt muss international bestehen können. Und selbst Rammstein gingen schon dazu über, im Ausland zum Teil englisch zu singen.


----------



## zedriq (13. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das jedenfalls ist, nach einer kreativen Pause wohl, in meinen Augen  großes Kino.



Ich dachte Du haste es nicht so mit Filmen... 




stonydeluxe schrieb:


> Ernstzunehmenden Rock werden sie aber wohl nie spielen. Im Gegensatz zu Dir finde ich aber, dass sie weiter in Deutsch singen sollten. Ist ... authentischer.



Ersteres: My toughts exactly! Da stehe ich doch way more auf richtigen Rock/Metal und nicht so einen weichgespülten Mainstream Radiosound! Das können diverse Amibands wesentlich besser!




apoptygma schrieb:


> Läuft hier grad und ich war im Bad, höre das so durch den Flur und denk mir.....hmmmmm....was dat Neues?  Ich staunte nicht schlecht.



Du meinst Klo, weil mehr als besserer Toiletten- oder Supermarkt Sound isses definitiv net!




apoptygma schrieb:


> ICh finds vor allem im Rückblick interessant, das die ihren Stil immer mal wieder modifiziert haben.



Du, Wencke, das hat man nur aus einem einzigen Grund gemacht! KOHLE! Die hätten echt in Ihrem Probekeller in Dunkeldeutschland bleiben sollen. Nix gegen Leutz aus'm Osten, aber die beiden affektierten Brüder und ihre zwo Statistenaffen sind doch was für die Mülltonne! :kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## apoptygma (13. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Ich dachte Du haste es nicht so mit Filmen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mensch sei doch froh, das Du so ein aussergewöhnlicher Typ bis. Mit nem außergewöhnlichen Rad, nem außergewöhnlichen Job, immer schwer beschäftigt, nem außergewöhnlichen Musikgeschmack, nem außergewöhnlichen Spachstil, Bikestil, nem außergwöhnlichen Erklärbär-Syndrom.....und bitte auch nicht vergessen, dieses Fähnchen weiter hoch zu halten hier


----------



## zedriq (13. September 2009)

Haha, da fühlt sich aber wer angegriffen (*EDIT*: Warum eigentlich? Bist Du mit denen verwandt? Nee, oder?). Ohne Worte. So leicht kriegt man Dich also.  

Aber btw. persönlich werden ist out/hat grad Pause...wie "vernünftig" auch.
Ich kann mal anfangen, was hoch zu halten... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Werd ersma wach, lies deine Zeilen nochma und lach dann über dich selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (13. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Haha, da fühlt sich aber wer angegriffen. Ohne Worte. So leicht kriegt man Dich also.
> 
> Aber btw. persönlich werden ist out/hat grad Pause...wie "vernünftig" auch.
> Ich kann mal anfangen, was hoch zu halten...
> ...




Du, das war durchaus positiv behaftet das ganze. Es gibt nur noch wenige Unikate unter dem Menschenschlag. Trotzdem sollte man dann im Gegenzug den sog. Mainstream nicht abwertend ins Plenum zerren.

Angekommen?


----------



## zedriq (13. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Angekommen?



Hmm, naja...soll ich ehrlich sein? Nö! 

Es ging mir dabei eher um den Aspekt, dass die Leipziger den Mainstrean in den Dreck ziehen. Das hat er ganz und gar nicht verdient!


----------



## apoptygma (13. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Hmm, naja...soll ich ehrlich sein? Nö!
> 
> Es ging mir dabei eher um den Aspekt, dass die Leipziger den Mainstrean in den Dreck ziehen. Das hat er ganz und gar nicht verdient!



Kommen die nicht aus Magdeburg?

Davon ab....das is ne Glaubensfrage, beim alten Adolf hielt ich auch nicht den alten Adolf für gesamtschuldig, sondern wenn die Schergen und die Applaudierer, ohne Gerüst und Unterbau....kein ga nix. 

Was ich damit meine ich, wenn Du jemanden an den Pranger stellen willst, dann bitte die, die diese Jungs auf den Thron gehoben haben 

So, ich will getz biken!


----------



## eminem7905 (13. September 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwins_Gesetz


----------



## zedriq (13. September 2009)

Wow, wieviel Energie Du in so eine Nonsense Discussion legst. 

Whatever...genauso wie man dem "alten Adolf" nicht folgen musste, so muss ich auch Dir nicht folgen. Jeder auf seine Weise eben. 

Und vonwegen Magdeburg/Leipzig: Who knows, interessiert doch eh keinen.

*EDIT*:



eminem7905 schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwins_Gesetz



Danke für den Einwurf!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Danke für den Einwurf!


Bitte schön:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WO9yqlcHehg"]YouTube - A nice throw in[/ame]

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (13. September 2009)

interessant ab etwa 0:55

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRXwWbo_mX0&feature=related"]YouTube - Renault F1 Song[/ame]


----------



## apoptygma (13. September 2009)

So, da heute dann doch noch einige Bock hatten, dem schönen Radsport zu fröhnen....

Mippem Jenzi nochmal die Kohlensiepener-Runde abgefahren. Ich hoff, es hat ihm gefallen . Von seinem Kettenprob abgesehen wars ne sehr gemütliche Angelegenheit inkl. Passieren der Downhill-Kiddies und auch grösserer Schnuckel am Kohlensiepen.

Nach Regen haben die Single-Trails vorher nochmal ne andere Quali wie ich feststellen durfte, nasse Wurzelteppiche sind nicht weniger rutschig wie feuchte bemooste Steine und ich habe zudem festgestellt, ich falle/kippe, wenn tendenziell nach links und brauche auch dringend neue Beläge für die Bremsen ;-) 

Am Ende standen knapp 39 km in 2:31, 547 HM.

Danke Jenz für den netten Nachmittag


----------



## sonic3105 (13. September 2009)

Hey, schön das das ihr es auch aufs rad geschafft habt.
ich bin dann von meiner Runde auch zurück und hab es siehe da Sturzfrei überlebt, obwohl ne kleine Platzwunde am Schienbein von einem Stein den das Vorderrad wohl weiterleiten wollte. Bei gut 40 Kmh kann das schonmal weh tun.
Joa zud en daten Poste ich einfach mal ein Bild, obwohl die Kilometer angabe nicht ganz Stimmt da ich meine Log Funktion mal weider vergessen hatte.Sind ca 4 Km mehr. Durchschnitt Geschwindigkeit sind gute 18,99 Km/h bei ner Hfq von 140 Schnitt.
Joa ein gelungener Tag der echt anstrengend war, dazu noch nen nassen Arsch bekommen aber was solls  die Strecke hat alles entschädigt.

Achja was eigentlich mit Uwe lebt der noch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (13. September 2009)

@Sascha:
Das nenn ich fleissig. Wir hatten Glück mippem Wetter. Ich muss getz echt ersma zusehen das ich neue Beläge bekomme. Denn diese sind getz gigangtische 3020 km auf der Kiste  

Wir mussten ja aufgrund Jenzis Kette recht gediegen durch die Gegend, denn die steht kurz vorm Riss, da is irgednwas abgebrochen und der Gute war schon übel am fluchen


----------



## sonic3105 (13. September 2009)

Ja defekte sind immer ********,
aber was willste machen, machste nix guckste nur.....

Jetzt erstmal auftauen und ab in die Wanne.


----------



## Mareskan (13. September 2009)

Es war eine nette Runde mit Sascha und den Anderen. War ziemlich anstrengend aber hat mächtig Spaß gemacht.

@Wencke Wann kommst du mal Sonntags mit? Wie immer 10:00 Menden/Zeltdach. Sascha und Jens kennen ja den Weg.

Grüße und einen schönen Restsonntag
Freddy


----------



## apoptygma (13. September 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Es war eine nette Runde mit Sascha und den Anderen. War ziemlich anstrengend aber hat mächtig Spaß gemacht.
> 
> @Wencke Wann kommst du mal Sonntags mit? Wie immer 10:00 Menden/Zeltdach. Sascha und Jens kennen ja den Weg.
> 
> ...




Das wird wohl vor Bruchhausen nix mehr. Nächsten Samstag habe ich Betriebsfest, danach den Samstag Hausmesse, das heisst, das ich Sonntags eher nicht zeitig aus dem Bett komme. Da starte ich eher im Rahmen eines "Solltrainings" erst gegen Nachmittag (ich hoffe einfach, das mmir das Wetter die nächsten 2 Wochen keinen Strich durch die rechnung macht)


----------



## Mareskan (13. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Da starte ich eher im Rahmen eines "Solltrainings" erst gegen Nachmittag (ich hoffe einfach, das mmir das Wetter die nächsten 2 Wochen keinen Strich durch die rechnung macht)



Laut Wettertendez soll sich am Wochenende der Spätsommer von seiner besten Seite zeigen. Schaun mer mal....

Grüße


----------



## apoptygma (13. September 2009)

Ich habe die groÃe Ehre, einen Rennbericht zu verÃ¶ffentlichen 

Er ist von unserem "kleinen" groÃen Vize-Bezirksmeister Daniel 

Er ist ein geradezu Ã¼berirdisches Rennen in Plettenberg gefahren und hÃ¤lt wohl mal hier fÃ¼r unsere Region die Fahne ganz ganz hoch 

Marathon Plettenberg 13.09.2009

Los ging es am Samstagnachmittag ich bin noch locker von der Arbeit nach hause gefahren, dabei habe ich noch die Aylienz getroffen und mich ein wenig mit denen unterhalten. Als ich dann zuhause war, habe ich das Rad fertig gemacht(Geputzt, gewienert und poliert) es war ja schlieÃlich trocken drauÃenï. Dann rein geduscht die Tasche gepackt etwas zu essen gemacht und vor den Fernseher. Ich wollte ja schlieÃlich frÃ¼h schlafen, morgen ist ja der groÃe Tag. Leider wurde es dann doch wesentlich lÃ¤nger als geplant und ich bin um 2Uhr eingeschlafen. 4Stunden Schlaf das mÃ¼sste reichen, in Duisburg waren es wesentlich weniger Morgens ging dann um 6Uhr der Wecker. HÃ¶lle! Aber was solls muss man durch. Doch dann die Rollladen hoch gemacht und mit erschrecken festgestellt, das es geregnet hat. Ich dachte mir nur das, das gar nicht sein kann der Wetterbericht hat gesagt es regnet nicht. Dann eben schnell ein paar Kornflakes gegessen und ins Auto richtig Plettenberg. Auf der Hinfahrt kam es dann richtig dicke, Regen, Nebel und alles was man zum biken nicht brauchtï. Als wir dann in Plettenberg waren, war der Nebel weg aber es schauerte leicht. Ich wollte erst mit Regenjacke starten habe die dann aber doch nicht angezogen. Was sich auch als richtige Entscheidung rausstellte. Habe mich dann noch ein wenig warm gemacht und in den Startblock gestellt. Leider etwas zu spÃ¤t, stand ziemlich am Ende. Naja egal man hat ja 88km um sich wieder nach vorne zu fahren. Im Startblock unterhielt ich mich dann noch mit einem netten Schweizer der auch ein Symplon grafity hatte, er erklÃ¤rte mir dass er nur Rennrad fÃ¤hrt und dies sein erstes MTb Rennen ist. Die Sauerlandmarathons sind ja technisch nicht anspruchsvoll hatte man ihm erklÃ¤rt. Ich habe Ihm gesagt, das das im Prinzip auch so sei aber Plettenberg ein kleine Ausnahme ist. Ich die Strecke aber auch nicht kenne. Es stellte sich heraus das es eine besondere Ausnahme ist aber dazu spÃ¤ter mehr. Ich wollte ihn auch nicht verunsichern 10min vor dem Start. Dann kam die Durchsage das sich der Start verzÃ¶gert weil irgendwelche Idio*** Die Streckenmarkierung entfernt hatten, Ã¼ber eine LÃ¤nge vom 25km. Die Streckenbauer waren aber so schnell das es dann um 10 nach Neun fast pÃ¼nktlich losging. Der Start verlief glatt und ich konnte mich schnell nach vorne Arbeiten. Hatte aber leider kein Ãberblick wie weit vorne ich war. Ich habe mich dann an einen EnglÃ¤nder gehangen und bin mit Ihm zu Lila Milka Kuh den Startberg raufgefahren. Im anschlieÃendem Downhill blieb ich auch an Ihm Dran. Bei der ersten Rechtskurve stellte ich aber fest das meine Hinterradbremse nicht das tat was sie sollte. Ist wohl am Vortag ein bisschen Politur dran gekommen. Ich dachte mir nur schÃ¶ne ******* das Rad ist eh schon dreckig und die Bremse geht nicht, Super Nummer. Aber das beste draus machen. Im Downhill verlor ich dann ein paar hart erkÃ¤mpfte PlÃ¤tze. Dann ging es in den Wald und endlich wieder bergauf. Ich konnte mich gut nach vorne arbeiten und zur einer 3KÃ¶pfigen Gruppe aufschlieÃen. Â Fahrer trugen Trikos mit dem Aufdruck ÂFlying LegsÂ Ich dachte mir Super Fliegen ist toll also bleibste mal ein bisschen bei denen. Das Tempo war auch Hoch aber die Beine waren gut, alles hat gepasst Schnitt lag bei ca. 23km/h Ich kam schon ins grÃ¼beln ob er nicht ein wenig zu hoch war aber ich wollte nicht abreiÃen lassen, der Vorteil war das die Gruppe auf der geraden (auch wenn es nicht viele davon gab) auf 35-40Sachen beschleunigte und ich mich im Windschatten gut erholen konnte. Der Nachteil war das ich im Downhill immer Zeit verlor(Bremse wurde nicht besser) und mich dann am Berg immer wieder dran kÃ¤mpfen musste. Wir blieben bis km 30 zusammen. Dann setzte sich der Vierte Fahrer an einem langen steilem Berg ab und ich ging mit, ich fÃ¼hlte mich super und es lief alles nach Plan die Bremse wurde auch besser. Es gab keinen Wolkenbruch mehr. Als wieder einmal an einer Verpflegung vorbei kam (es kam gefÃ¼hlt alle 5km eine) sagte uns ein Ã¤lterer Herr das 19 Leute vor uns sind. Ich dachte wie 19 Leute, dann bin ich 20 damit hÃ¤tte ich nicht gerechnet ich wollte 5 Stunden knacken und nach MÃ¶glichkeit in die besten 50-70 fahren und jetzt bin ich 20!!! Ich habe es direkt wieder verworfen und gedacht, das der Ãltere Herr erst spÃ¤ter zur Strecke gekommen ist. Wir haben uns zu zweit gut abgewechselt und die Harmonie stimmte. Wir kamen gut voran und Die Flying Legs waren weit zurÃ¼ckgefallen. Wir haben uns auch ein wenig unterhalten, und es hat richtig SpaÃ gemacht. Wir konnten auch noch 2 Fahrer Ã¼berholen einer davon war sein Bekannter und er ist mit uns gefahren. Zu meinem GlÃ¼ck kannten beide die Strecke und sie gaben das richtige Tempo vor. Bei einer weiteren Verpflegung wurde uns wieder gesagt das wir in den Top 20 sind. Dann musste ich so langsam anfangen es zu glauben. Ein Blick auf den Schnitt (22,3Km/H) bestÃ¤tigte es zusÃ¤tzlich. Dann kamen wir zum schwersten Berg der Strecke eine unglaubliche Rampe gefÃ¼hlt 3km Lang und durchgÃ¤ngig Ã¼ber 20% steil. Auf der kamen wir aber gut in Rhythmus und konnten noch weitere Fahrer Ã¼berholen unter anderem auch den EnglÃ¤nder mit dem ich zu Beginn gefahren bin. Die Strecke verlief viel auf Forstwegen es gab aber auch richtig geile Trails dabei. An der Strecke waren vor der Teilung zwischen Kurz und Langstrecke bei 32km unmengen von Zuschauern das habe ich noch nicht erlebt absolut spitze, da standen an einem Berg mehr Leute als bei einem Marathon wie Grafschaft insgesamt. Und alle haben sich die Seele aus den Leib geschrienen, einfach Unglaublich! Damit wurde jeder Berg zum absoluten Highlight. Als wir dann die Rampe erklommen hatten sagten mir die beiden das jetzt ein richtig schwieriger trail kommt. Dem war auch so, steil, verblockt, nass, matschig; Wurzelig und Steine ohne Ende. Bei dem Downhill verlor ich gut 200m zu den beiden, ich gab alles um wieder aufzufahren so langsam merkte man aber doch was man gefahren hatte. Aber es klappte doch und kurze Zeit spÃ¤ter war ich wieder dran. Sie fragten mich noch was los war und ich sagte nur ÂDownhillÂ nicht mehr und nicht wenigerï Also ging es weiter Bis km 65 verlief alles ohne besondere Vorkommnisse. Dann ging es durch einen Ort durch, sie sagten mir noch, das es nur noch 2 Berge seien. Diese hatten es aber noch in sich. Wir fuhren zusammen rein doch dann bekam ich im rechten Oberschenkel einen ordentlichen Krampf und die beiden fuhren weiter sie haben es nicht mitbekommen. Leider musste ich feststellen das meine beiden Trinkflaschen leer waren und ich kein Gel mehr hatte, ich hatte nichts mehr zu essen, trinken oder sonstiges Es gab nur noch mein Bike und mich also bin ich erstmal locker weitergefahren als die beiden bemerkten das ich zurÃ¼ckgefallen bin nahmen sie auch ein wenig raus und ich konnte wieder aufschlieÃen. Ich erklÃ¤rte es Ihnen und prompt bekam ich eine neue volle Flasche und und ein gel Ã¤hnliches Zeug gegen KrÃ¤mpfe und ein bisschen Traubenzucker. Super Service ohne die beiden wÃ¤re ich spÃ¤testens dort total untergegangen wahrscheinlich aber schon viel frÃ¼her da sie das richtige Tempo fuhren nicht zu schnell und nicht zu langsam immer genau richtig. Als es dann in den letzten Berg ging war alles wieder Super sie meinten jetzt nur noch den Berg und dann kommt ein Sahneschnittentrail und du bist im Ziel. Als es dann in den Trail ging fÃ¼hren sie mir weg, da sie den in- und auswendig kannten. Machte aber nichts das Teil war der Hammer super flowig und einfach nur ein Traum. Jetzt nur noch eben durch die Stadt und man war im Ziel. Dort traf ich die beiden direkt und bedankte mich nochmal. Der Streckensprecher gab durch das ich 15 wÃ¤re. Ich war Ã¼berglÃ¼cklich 15.Gesamt auf der 88km Runde. Im Ziell ging es dann drunter und drÃ¼ber die ganze Stadt war voller Leute, Unglaublich. Dann gab es eine Medaille, ein Finisher T-Shirt und ein Weizen. Dann war die Welt wieder in Ordnung. Dann ab unter die Dusche und eine Hawaiipizza verschlungen. 
Dann in die Ergebnisliste geschaut:

Gesamt 15 von Ã¼ber 300
Ak 1 von 1
In der Herren Elite (19-29Jahre mit Lizenz) Wertung wÃ¤re ich aber 5 von 30 gewordenï
Fahrtzeit: 4Stunden 9Minuten!!!

Auf dem Tacho:

89km
4Std 9Minuten
Schnitt: 21,5Km/H
2631hm

Damit bin ich absolut zufrieden und wesentlich Besser als ich erwartet habe.

Dann noch auf die Siegerehrung gewartet auch die war wieder Spitze, da ich alleine in der Klasse war und eine weibliche U19 Fahrerin auch, standen wir dann zusammen auf dem Treppchen. Es gab noch einen SchÃ¶nen Pokal und Preisgeld, dann wieder auf die Reise nach Hause. Diese verlief auch grÃ¶Ãten teils problemfrei (A1 Stau den wir aber umfahren haben)
Soweit war es das von mir, Fazit:

Ein Marathon der Extraklasse Unmengen von Zuschauern und die geilste Marathonstrecke die ich kenne. Wetter natÃ¼rlich ausgenommen NÃ¤chstes Jahr fahre ich auf jeden fall wieder mit und dann werden neue Ziele gestecktï

GruÃ Bierchen


GlÃ¼ckwunsch GroÃer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mareskan (13. September 2009)

Gratulation und ein super Bericht!!!!

Grüße
Freddy


----------



## apoptygma (13. September 2009)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Gratulation und ein super Bericht!!!!
> 
> Grüße
> Freddy




Ahso....der junge Mann ist 17 Jahre alt!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. September 2009)

@ "Bierchen"

Junge, du bist der Hammer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Es ist mir eine Ehre dich persönlich kennen gelernt zu haben 

Gruß Kai


----------



## stonydeluxe (13. September 2009)

Glückwunsch! Und das in Plettenberg, da bin ich zur Schule gegangen


----------



## mistermoo (13. September 2009)

die haben da ne schule, mmm
merkwürdig, leute die ich von dort sonst getroffen habe, kannten nur wenige worte unserer sprache...


----------



## stonydeluxe (13. September 2009)

Da hast Du dann eindeutig die falschen Leute getroffen


----------



## apoptygma (14. September 2009)

Was fürn Tag...... 

Zumindest die Wetteraussichten lassen hoffen, daher, bevor ein einzelner Herr ggf. denkt, ich mag nimmer mit ihm fahren 

Ich habe diese Woche noch eine lange GA-Runde geplant, das heisst voraussichtlich die lange Kemnader über Blankenstein.

Und das wohl, wenn das Wetter hält, am Mittwoch, ggf. Donnerstag (da ist aber dann schon Licht mitnehmen anmach, da ich erst zu 17 Uhr Donnerstag los komme. Mittwoch schon eher, gegen 16 Uhr.)

Am Wochenende (Sonntag) wollen Jenz und ich ggf. die Wittener Trails mehr unter die Lupe nehmen. Voraussetzung hier, es regnet nicht mehr allzu arg, denn ansonsten wird mir das so kurz vor Langenberg zu heikel mit der Sturzgefahr (ich bin da am Sontag hier und da schon gut weggerutscht). Aber in der Hohensteiner Ecke gibts noch viel zu suchen und zu finden. Wird also eher ne Findetour als ne ernsthafte Tour (wahrscheinlich durch die Trailsucherei recht höhenmeterlastig, denn was wir runter gefunden haben, müssen wir ja hoch wieder neu ansetzen )


----------



## schuh074 (14. September 2009)

apropo wetteraussichten,

was habt ihr denn für regen hosen???

werde da nicht fündig???


----------



## zedriq (14. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ...daher, bevor ein einzelner Herr ggf. denkt, ich mag nimmer mit ihm fahren



...



apoptygma schrieb:


> Und das wohl, wenn das Wetter hält, am Mittwoch, ggf. Donnerstag (da ist aber dann schon Licht mitnehmen anmach, da ich erst zu 17 Uhr Donnerstag los komme. Mittwoch schon eher, gegen 16 Uhr.)



Hmm...Licht ist ein Prob. Der Akku von meiner Sigma Mirage lässt sich nicht mehr laden. Bin seit zwei Tagen dran, wo der Fehler liegt, aber muss mir wohl nen neuen kaufen. 




apoptygma schrieb:


> Am Wochenende (Sonntag) wollen Jenz und ich ggf. die Wittener Trails mehr unter die Lupe nehmen. Voraussetzung hier, es regnet nicht mehr allzu arg, denn ansonsten wird mir das so kurz vor Langenberg zu heikel mit der Sturzgefahr (ich bin da am Sontag hier und da schon gut weggerutscht).



Na das klingt doch gut. Da wäre ich ggf. dabei. (Ich merke mich selbst schonmal vor...  )


----------



## apoptygma (14. September 2009)

schuh074 schrieb:


> apropo wetteraussichten,
> 
> was habt ihr denn für regen hosen???
> 
> werde da nicht fündig???




Gar keine. Denn im Regen los fahre ich eher nicht und wenns unterwegs saut, Pech gehabt 

Gegen Mocke habe ich nen Blech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (14. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> ...




Dieser Gruß ging nach Schwerte


----------



## schuh074 (14. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gar keine. Denn im Regen los fahre ich eher nicht und wenns unterwegs saut, Pech gehabt
> 
> Gegen Mocke habe ich nen Blech.



gute mine,

und im winter ,wenn kalt und naß werden kann?!


----------



## apoptygma (14. September 2009)

schuh074 schrieb:


> gute mine,
> 
> und im winter ,wenn kalt und naß werden kann?!



Blech und Windstopperhose? 

Da nutzt ne Regenhose eher ga nix gegen Kälte  Im Winter achte ich schon recht genau drauf, wie das Wetter sich entwickelt, ich bin bis dato nur 1x bös innen Schneeregen gekommen, aber da muss man dann halt durch. Die Windstopper hält auch ersma Nässe nen wenig ab.

Aber wenn Du ne gute atmungsaktive Hose suchst, solltest Du bei der Spray von Vaude mal schauen. Wäre auch meine 1. Wahl, wenn auch in kurz.


----------



## schuh074 (14. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Blech und Windstopperhose?
> 
> Da nutzt ne Regenhose eher ga nix gegen Kälte  Im Winter achte ich schon recht genau drauf, wie das Wetter sich entwickelt, ich bin bis dato nur 1x bös innen Schneeregen gekommen, aber da muss man dann halt durch. Die Windstopper hält auch ersma Nässe nen wenig ab.
> 
> Aber wenn Du ne gute atmungsaktive Hose suchst, solltest Du bei der Spray von Vaude mal schauen. Wäre auch meine 1. Wahl, wenn auch in kurz.



Das hört sich gut an,da werde ich mal schauen,danke erstmal.


----------



## sonic3105 (14. September 2009)

auch ich fahre ohne regenhose.... Jacke gibts auch nur ne Windjacke.

@wencke mittwoch sollte bei mir gehen, muss aber erst schauen wie ich genau arbeiten muss.
kann sein das ich mittwoch frei habe....


----------



## CrossX (14. September 2009)

Wie viele KM wollt ihr Mittwoch denn machen? Vielleicht gesell ich mich mal zu euch. Bin im Moment im Prüfungsstress und muss zwischendurch den Kopf frei bekommen. Und wenn ihr eher leichtes Gelände und dafür etwas mehr Strecke machen wollt, komm ich gerne mit. 
Von wo fahrt ihr denn immer los?


----------



## apoptygma (14. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie viele KM wollt ihr Mittwoch denn machen? Vielleicht gesell ich mich mal zu euch. Bin im Moment im Prüfungsstress und muss zwischendurch den Kopf frei bekommen. Und wenn ihr eher leichtes Gelände und dafür etwas mehr Strecke machen wollt, komm ich gerne mit.
> Von wo fahrt ihr denn immer los?




Eher gar kein Gelände....ca. 80 km


----------



## apoptygma (14. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @wencke mittwoch sollte bei mir gehen, muss aber erst schauen wie ich genau arbeiten muss.
> kann sein das ich mittwoch frei habe....




Sach halt bescheid. Aber weisst, ja, für Dich wirds über lange Strecke eher ne Recom  Oder Du musst mich für ne adäquate Geschwindigkeit innen Windschatten packen....guck halt und sach Bescheid.


----------



## CrossX (14. September 2009)

Bei 80km mit durchschnittlichen Höhenmetern würd ich dann mein HT einpacken. 
Aber Lust hätte ich schon. Sag mir nochmal Bescheid wann und wo ihr los wollt. 
Da muss ich ja schon fast wieder meine Lampen rauskramen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (15. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Bei 80km mit durchschnittlichen Höhenmetern würd ich dann mein HT einpacken.
> Aber Lust hätte ich schon. Sag mir nochmal Bescheid wann und wo ihr los wollt.
> Da muss ich ja schon fast wieder meine Lampen rauskramen.




Sind max 400 meine ich. Reine Asphalt RAdweg und Bundesstraßenrunde  in, nach Puls, angepasster Geschwindigkeit . Wie gesagt, spannend ist anders und GA Runden mit mir auch grenzwertig "anstregend", weil ich viel moser (frag Sascha)


----------



## sonic3105 (15. September 2009)

da darf man einfach nicht hinhören, ausserdem war unsere ga runde um die kemander ganz entspannt, da haste nicht wirklich gemosert. ich glaub für Mosern im Ga runden bereich war der jens zuständig.


----------



## apoptygma (15. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> da darf man einfach nicht hinhören, ausserdem war unsere ga runde um die kemander ganz entspannt, da haste nicht wirklich gemosert. ich glaub für Mosern im Ga runden bereich war der jens zuständig.



Hm, oder so 

Hauptsache ich bekomm meine Krakauer (obwohl die Bude inner Woche, meine ich, nicht aufhat)


----------



## sonic3105 (15. September 2009)

ich meine auch die hat zu, war die letzten male auch immer zu wo ich daher gefahren bin.
Aber mal davon ab... wie du willst anhalten ???? LACH


----------



## apoptygma (15. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ich meine auch die hat zu, war die letzten male auch immer zu wo ich daher gefahren bin.
> Aber mal davon ab... wie du willst anhalten ???? LACH



Also für die Krakauer schon, ansonsten eher nicht


----------



## sonic3105 (15. September 2009)

Lol, 
wenn es ums esen geht kennt die wencki nix LAch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (15. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Lol,
> wenn es ums esen geht kennt die wencki nix LAch....




Komisch fürn Weib was??

Sehr geil, hab grad ne Löffler Colibri für 62 Euro neu geschossen inner Bucht. Zwar Herrengröße S (48) aber die sollte passen


----------



## zedriq (15. September 2009)

Wir hatten doch letztens das Thema Nightride...

Das neueste Foto der Woche im IBC ist ja wohl der Hammer, oder was meint Ihr?





Ich muss meine Mirage fit bekommen, oder muss Geld ausgeben und kaufe mir dann gleich ne Lupine.


----------



## eminem7905 (15. September 2009)

jup, das üssen wir mal tun, ein nightride, hole mir eine funzel erst nächsten monat, aber ein paar stufen niedriger als die lupine, möchte ja dem bären nicht in arsch leuchten


----------



## apoptygma (15. September 2009)

Also wie es derzeit bei mir aussieht, werde ich morgen gegen 15 Uhr zu Hause sein und dann schnellstmöglich los. Meine Bremsen mach ich morgen noch nicht.p

Wäre ganz gut zu wissen, wer getz mitwill, damit ich in etwa den Start/Treffpunkt entweder per Auto anfahre oder mippem Bike erst aussen rum über Hohenlimburg-Reh fahre. Denn wenn ich um 15:30 los komme hier kann ich die große über Reh noch fahren und wäre ca. um 16:15 Uhr in Bathey.


----------



## CrossX (15. September 2009)

Muss doch absagen. Meine neuen Laufräder sind da und die werden morgen im Laden abgeholt und danach sofort ausprobiert. Also nix mit GA-Training sondern ab ins schwerere Gelände. 
Euch viel Spass.


----------



## eminem7905 (15. September 2009)

was für welche hast du denn geholt???


----------



## Iceman79 (15. September 2009)

Hi,

Bin wahrscheinlich neu hier...
...noch bin ich fahrunfähig aber wollte demnächst wieder mit paar CC Touren anfangen, würd mich freuen wen ich mal mitfahren dürfte... bin aber nicht so für asphalt - ist nur Reifen verschwendung  hab aber nichts gegen, regen, kälte, schnee und dunkelheit - also falls mal sowas geplant werden sollte, dann gibt mir bescheid....

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## apoptygma (15. September 2009)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bin wahrscheinlich neu hier...
> ...noch bin ich fahrunfähig aber wollte demnächst wieder mit paar CC Touren anfangen, würd mich freuen wen ich mal mitfahren dürfte... bin aber nicht so für asphalt - ist nur Reifen verschwendung  hab aber nichts gegen, regen, kälte, schnee und dunkelheit - also falls mal sowas geplant werden sollte, dann gibt mir bescheid....
> ...




Aber wahrscheinlich auch was gegen Höhenmeter aufwärts oder?


----------



## eminem7905 (15. September 2009)

@iceman

jo so gehts mir auch, asphalt dann noch feinstaub und autos meter neben dir 

fahre hier ab Eilpe mit seppel82 alias sebastian in regelmäßigen abständen, so immer um 40km und ca. 1000HM, wenn du mal lust hast, kannst mal mitkommen, ist aber traillastig. 

@schuh
ich weiß nicht ob ich morgen dort bin, lt. forum kann es bis in die dunkelheit gefahren werden, und noch habe ich kein licht.   (licht kommt nächsten monat)


----------



## schuh074 (15. September 2009)

@eminem

ok,aber wir kriegen das hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (15. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was für welche hast du denn geholt???



Die sind es geworden:
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...Mack-disc-Laufradsatz-in-2-Farben::15782.html

War der beste Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Steifigkeit und Preis. 
Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich fahren und wie die weißen Felgen zu meinem gelben Pitch aussehen.


----------



## zedriq (15. September 2009)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bin wahrscheinlich neu hier...
> ...noch bin ich fahrunfähig aber wollte demnächst wieder mit paar CC Touren anfangen, würd mich freuen wen ich mal mitfahren dürfte...



Erstmal muss ich sagen, dass Dein Duncan fett ist. 

Was issen Dir passiert vonwegen "wieder anfangen"?

Touren kann man bestimmt die eine oder andere regeln, was fährste denn dann für'n Bike?




CrossX schrieb:


> Die sind es geworden:
> http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...Mack-disc-Laufradsatz-in-2-Farben::15782.html
> 
> War der beste Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Steifigkeit und Preis.



Bin auch gespannt auf Erfahrungsberichte. 




CrossX schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich fahren und wie die weißen Felgen zu meinem gelben Pitch aussehen.



Das wird dick aussehen, denke ich.


----------



## apoptygma (16. September 2009)

So, da ich heute jobmässig wohl weder groß am Rechner bin, noch tel. erreichbar, leg ich getz einfach meine Fahrzeiten fest. Ich werd hier zu Hause um 15:30 los. Wenn sich noch jemand anschließen will, müsste er sich dann eben dahingend getz nach dieser Zeit richten.


----------



## Iceman79 (16. September 2009)

Hi,

@- apoptygma

Hab auch nichts gegen höhenmeter...
Hier sind wir auf über 3000hm obwohl ich lieber runter fahre 





@- zedriq

Jo, danke - bin mit dem Bike auch voll zufrieden, nur leider hab ich mir ein paar Knochen gebrochen und Downhill ist in der nächsten Zeit nicht mehr drin. Die letzten Touren hab ich zwar mit dem DunCon gemach, deswegen ist der Sattel auch so will mir jetzt aber für den Winter noch einen Freerider zulegen - wie gesagt, bin ich noch ca. 6Wochen außer gewecht gesetzt und dann wollte ich erst wieder langsam anfangen aber 40km und ca. 1000HM sind glaub ich kein Ding, solange man nicht um die Wurst fähr, schaff ich es auch mit dem DunCon 

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## zedriq (16. September 2009)

@apo...also ich bin heut noch faul. mal sehn vielleicht roll ich später nen bissie fr rum, aber das weiss ich noch nicht. so gerne, es sei denn du fährst wirklich nicht mit leuten ohne helm.

@iceman...gute genesung noch die kommenden wochen. meld dich einfach dann.


----------



## sonic3105 (16. September 2009)

@Zedrig 
Du fährst ohne Helm??
Also ich glaube ich spreche nicht nur für mich das bei unseren Touren keiner Ohne Helm mitfährt


----------



## mistermoo (16. September 2009)

1x haben wir es doch getan, erste tour mit martin

ich denke seit dem fährt martin immer mit helm, allein nur um seinet willen und den kopf schonend

wie sascha schon sagte: ohne helm fahren wir alle nicht, gerade durch die schon passierten stürtze und in bezug auf die nicht teilnahme an irgendwelchen rennen

zudem kostet ein leichter helm ja auch nun wirklich im gegensatz zu bike und schädel....... sprich fast nix


----------



## apoptygma (16. September 2009)

Sascha hat es schon gesagt, ich fahre ebenfalls nicht freiwillig mit jemandem ohne Helm. Ich denke, wenn ich mit dem Vereinstrikot unterwegs bin, hab ich da, schon allein vorbildsmässig (auch wenn sich das blöd anhört) drauf zu achten, das alle nen Helm tragen. Wir haben schon den ein oder anderen Sturz bei Touren verzeichnen können (und auch auf Radwegen, ja.....) und ih persönlich durfte schon mitbekommen, wie gut es ist ne Helm zu tragen.


----------



## sonic3105 (16. September 2009)

Ob vereinstrikot oder nicht. es geht vielmehr um den Sport selbst man muss wenn man diesesn Sport einigermassen ersnthaft sieht ob Tourer durch den Wlad oder rennfhrer beim CC eben begreifen das das Ding auf die Rübe gehört weil alles andere Fahrlässig ist. 
Ich stimme ganz klar für eine helmpflicht auf dem RAD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (16. September 2009)

Bin auch schon genung mit und ohne Helm auf dem Kopf gefallen und ob Helm oder nicht, das muss jeder selber wissen - das ist nicht ein Thema was hier rein gehört, dafür gibt´s schon genug Umfragen und Threads hier im Forum! 
Ich fahr auch nicht mit einem Vereinstriko durch die Gegend!
Sowas zieh ich auch nur an, wen es sein soll...
Als ich den Thread hier gefunden hab, hab ich was von genütlichen Touren und so gelesen und jetzt kommen die schon die ersten mit Regeln wie beim einem Rennen oder so?
Nacher soll ich mir vielleich noch die Beine Rasieren und ne Legins anziehen - nee, ohne mich! Für mich ist das immer noch ein Hobby und ich fahr wie ich es für richtig finde....

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## shaun_baker (16. September 2009)

meld mich auch mal wieder 

zum thema helm: ich find das immer wieder lustig wenn eltern ihren kindern sagen kevin setz den helm auf, kevin setz den helm auf quasi sprung auf der schallplatte. aber selber ohne durch die gegend fahren. denk die eltern haben ne wichtigere vorbildfunktion als wie andere personen auf dem rad und das ist nicht nur beim fahrradfahren so.

andere sache mal nix mit zwei rädern. sucht wer ne couch????


----------



## eminem7905 (16. September 2009)

ja auch ich fahre mittlerweile mit helm, ohne fühlt es sich so komisch an, auch in einer gruppe wo einer ohne helm fährt, fährt es sich meinermeinung nach unsicherer. wobei ich nichts gegen habe, falls es irgendwo 1000hm nur berg rauf geht, wenn einer den helm auszieht, berg ab nur mit helm. 

ausnahmen gibt es bei mir allerdings auch, wenn ich mit den mädels aus dem freundeskreis fahre, da fahre ich auch ohne helm, denn schneller als 15km/h geht solbst berg runter nicht, und die runde ist auch so gelegt das man das risiko überblicken kann. 

viel schlimmer finde ich alleine im wald ohne handy.


----------



## apoptygma (16. September 2009)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> das ist nicht ein Thema was hier rein gehört, dafür gibt´s schon genug Umfragen und Threads hier im Forum!



Sagt wer? Also das es nicht HIER rein gehört.....ich machs hier weiter zum Thema, und nun?

Du, das Leben ist, wie vieles andere auch, einfach, jeder kann sich aussuchen, mit wem und wo er sich aufhält. Gott sei Dank! Und jeder kann seine gesundheit selbst aufs Spiel setzen, nur blöde, wenn einer mit nem kaputten Schädel dann der Allgemeinheit kostenmässig zur Last fällt, weil er denkt "...hey....guck ma Mama ohne Arme, guck ma Mama ohne Hände....guck ma Mama ohne Helm...." Die Vorbildfunktion für die Kids lass ich mal ganz aussen vor....

@Eminem:

Man kann auch ohne weiteres böse mippm Kopp an nem Baum berghoch umknallen. Du kennst die Geschichte mit Kai und mit in Ennepetal. Ich denke, das ich up- und downhillunabhängig, das der xxxx Helm nunmal aurf den Kopf gehört. Sicer knackt nen Schädel bei 50 Sachen an nem Baum ohne Helm schneller als mit 7 km/h hoch. Keine Frage.

So, bevor Sascha hier gleich noch schimpft, wenner noch nicht weg is, ich muss los.


----------



## zedriq (16. September 2009)

Muss echt grinsen, aber egal.  Dann werde ich mich wohl erstmal in die Ecke stellen, schämen und...zwangsläufig alleine fahren bzw. mit Leuten, die das nicht ganz eng sehen.



eminem7905 schrieb:


> viel schlimmer finde ich alleine im wald ohne handy.



Haha, kommt ihr eigentlich noch klar? Also ein Handy nehme ich auch nie mit. Ich will auch mal meine Ruhe haben.

Naja, auch wenn ich der einzige zu sein scheine. Ich fahre seit knapp 20 Jahren MTB ohne (nebenbei auf Holz klopfend) eine nenneswerte Blessur. Helm ist sicherlich ein Sicherheitsargument, aber wenn dann auf FR/DH Strecken (siehe FullFace). Aber das ist halt eine Frage der Einstellung. Bei Euch sicherlich phasenweise auch ein "Vorschwimmen", aber da muss sich ja nicht jeder nach richten. 

Sry, es gibt meines Erachtens nach wichtigeres...zB. gut gesehen zu werden bei Dunkelheit oä..

(So, soll keine Veranlassung zu erneuter seitenlanger Diskussion sein sondern ist nur meine Meinung.)


----------



## eminem7905 (16. September 2009)

@zedriq

ich habe kein problem damit, habe hier nur meine meinug gesagt, das mit dem handy kann jeder sehen wie er will, aber da ich mich niergends abmelde, wo ich fahre, finde ich es für mich persönlich sicherer, falls mir irgendwo auf einem trails mitten im wald was passieren sollte. 

aber wie gesagt, wir alles sind erwachsen, der eine macht sich im solarium krank, der andere raucht oder trinkt alkohol, der andere fährt mit einem kaputten auto, so das für mich der helm in so eine kathegorie fällt. 
und selbst mit helm hast du auf einen bundesstraße gegen einen 40ig tonner keine chance. also no risk no fun. ABER sollte im wald was passieren, ich kann keine erste hilfe, ABER dafür habe ich ja ein handy um hilfe zu holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (16. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Zedrig
> Du fährst ohne Helm??
> Also ich glaube ich spreche nicht nur für mich das bei unseren Touren keiner Ohne Helm mitfährt



ach komm, würden 2 heiße blondinen mit 75C und engen hotpants und nippeln so hart wie diamenten vor dir stehen, die gerne mit dir eine tour fahren würden, würdest du keinen gedanken an ein helm verschwenden


----------



## zedriq (16. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ach komm, würden 2 heiße blondinen mit 75C und engen hotpants und nippeln so hart wie diamenten vor dir stehen, die gerne mit dir eine tour fahren würden, würdest du keinen gedanken an ein helm verschwenden



Hehe, da möchte ich auch mal die Männerfrakion hier sehen...wobei ich sagen muss, dass das mit Sicherheit nicht der (Haupt-)Beweggrund ist.


----------



## mistermoo (16. September 2009)

ganz klar, die überlasse ich gerne martin... 

blondinen bähhh...

und wer zum teufel glaubt an sowas, das ist ja sowas von weit wech...

zum thema helm:
ich bleibe bei dem standpunkt, mit jemanden ohne helm fahre ich nicht, erstens habe ich kein panzertape dabei um den möglichen ausgelaufenen hirnsabber zuzutapen, zweitens hat das was mit unverständnis für mich

ich fahre auch über 20 jahre mit nem bike und der helm, welchen ich beim rennradfahren erst im verein brauchte, hat mir schon 2x meinen kopf gerettet


neue ergon griffe und toppeak werkzeug endlich eingetroffen, ebenso wie wcs lenker und vorbau, jetzt fehlt nur noch der race fully rahmen....


----------



## zedriq (16. September 2009)

Ja und so hat halt jeder seine Erfahrungen machen müssen...und btw. hat das nichts mit Unverständnis zu tun. 

Whatever...


----------



## Pleitegeier (16. September 2009)

Ich muss mich mal kurz in euren Chat einklinken...zum Thema Helm gibt es hier mit Sicherheit genug Threads und über Sinn und Unsinn muss man nicht mehr diskutieren, jeder weiss doch: mit Helm ist es sicherer.

Trotzdem denke ich, es ist jedem selbst überlassen und ich finds doof, wenn man jemanden ausschliesst, der ohne Helm fährt. Oder seid ihr ein Verein, der darauf achten muss?
Was würdet ihr denn machen, wenn ich ne Tour mit euch fahre und z.b. beim Uphill den Helm abziehe, weil es mir schlichtweg zu warm ist? Fahrt ihr dann vor und nehmt Abstand? 
Ist es nicht auch sinnvoller mit Fullface zu fahren? Die Frage ist ernst gemeint! Was ist, wenn man nen Baum frontal knuscht? Oder fahrt ihr wirklich nur Strasse?

Ich fahre meistens auch mit Helm und es ist auch vernünftig...aber ich weiss nicht wie es bei euch war, ich war als Kind oft mitm BMX im Wald unterwegs, ohne Helm, da hat noch kein Hahn nach gekräht...kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern, dass es früher Fahrradhelme im Laden gab. 
Ich bin früher viel geskatet und hatte ausschliesslich dafür Protektoren und die habe ich auch nur getragen, wenn ich Pipe gefahren bin. Und heute ist überall 'Helmpflicht' 

Also, nicht böse gemeint, ich hoffe die Msg ist klar...


----------



## mistermoo (16. September 2009)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Ich muss mich mal kurz in euren Chat einklinken...zum Thema Helm gibt es hier mit Sicherheit genug Threads und über Sinn und Unsinn muss man nicht mehr diskutieren, jeder weiss doch: mit Helm ist es sicherer.
> 
> das sollte reichen als aussage
> 
> ...


..


----------



## [email protected] (16. September 2009)




----------



## eminem7905 (16. September 2009)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> jeder weiss doch: mit Helm ist es sicherer.


 absolut deine meinung 


Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Trotzdem denke ich, es ist jedem selbst überlassen und ich finds doof, wenn man jemanden ausschliesst, der ohne Helm fährt. Oder seid ihr ein Verein, der darauf achten muss?


falls mal ne tour stattfindet, wird darauf hingewiesen, zumindest mache ich es so. 


Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr denn machen, wenn ich ne Tour mit euch fahre und z.b. beim Uphill den Helm abziehe, weil es mir schlichtweg zu warm ist? Fahrt ihr dann vor und nehmt Abstand?


wie gesagt, uphill kannst du auch nackig fahren, ich denke jeder weiß was er sich zumuten kann. und seie wir mal realistisch, vom blitz getroffen wirst du eher, als beim uphill so unglücklich zu fallen das du auf den kopf fällst 


und zu helm pro/kontra  ich bin noch nie in meinem fahrradleben so gefallen das ich mir genau den kopf gestoßen haben. und darüber könnte man jetzt stunden diskutieren, wieviele verletzungen sind denn tatsächlich kopfverletzungen??? (falls hier jemand argumentiert, die meisten, dann bitte auch eine quelle angeben)

die die ich kenne haben sich entweder die zähne rausgeschlagen, arm gebrochen, fuss gebrochen, schlüsselbein gebrochen und etliche verstauchungen zugefügt, bei allen verletzungen war der helm nicht dabei (vor 10-15 jahren als wir mit den ersten mtb im den wald unsicher gemacht haben) die helm-lobby ist halt gewachsen, und die wollen auch kohle verdienen


----------



## mistermoo (16. September 2009)

na dann wirds zeit das ich nen helm shop aufmache....

ahso hier für maddin

Vier von fünf schweren Kopfverletzungen wären mit Helm vermeidbar - Die Zahl der Fahrradunfälle ist erstmals seit zwei Jahren wieder gestiegen. Nach vorläufigen Angaben des Statistischen  Bundesamtes gab es 2007 rund 80.000 Unfälle von Fahrradfahrern - 2,6  Prozent mehr als 2006. Im Durchschnitt enden 85 Prozent aller  Fahrradunfälle mit Kopfverletzungen. Die steigenden Unfallzahlen  geben den Forderungen nach einem besseren Schutz von Radfahrern im  Straßenverkehr neuen Auftrieb. Mit einem Fahrradhelm könnten bis zu  80 Prozent der schweren Schädelverletzungen verhindert werden


----------



## zedriq (16. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Vier von fünf schweren Kopfverletzungen wären mit Helm vermeidbar - Die Zahl der Fahrradunfälle ist erstmals seit zwei Jahren wieder gestiegen. Nach vorläufigen Angaben des Statistischen  Bundesamtes gab es 2007 rund 80.000 Unfälle von Fahrradfahrern - 2,6  Prozent mehr als 2006. Im Durchschnitt enden 85 Prozent aller  Fahrradunfälle mit Kopfverletzungen. Die steigenden Unfallzahlen  geben den Forderungen nach einem besseren Schutz von Radfahrern im  Straßenverkehr neuen Auftrieb. Mit einem Fahrradhelm könnten bis zu  80 Prozent der schweren Schädelverletzungen verhindert werden



Haha, Staatistisches Bundesamt...man wen wollt Ihr/willst Du denn eigentlich bekehren/überzeugen? Dass Helme Leben retten können ist unbestreitbar...aber jetzt mit solchen Posts um die Ecke zu kommen...HöHö. 

@*Pleitegeier* / @*[email protected]* : thx...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (16. September 2009)

Ich möchte niemanden überzeugen/bekehren . Meine Msg war eigentlich nur:

Jeder so wie er es für richtig hält 

Irgendwer hatte es doch auch geschrieben, der Spass sollte im Vordergrund stehen. Wenn man für nen Verein fährt oder den repräsentiert, kann ich schon nachvollziehen, dass man sich dann ein bisschen 'anstellt'. Ich bin eh nicht so der Tourenfahrer, aber die XC Touren, die ich mal gefahren bin, gerade hier in der Gegend, halte ich für relativ harmlos und da finde ich ne Helmpflicht, Betonung liegt auf Pflicht, übertrieben. Auf der Strasse rumgurken halte ich für gefährlicher. In Österreich ist auf den Freeridestrecken auch 'nur' Helmpflicht, obwohl ich da mehr Protektorenpflicht befürworten würde.

Ohne jemand bekehren zu wollen, Statistiken sind immer öde...Miss Quax hat Bilder, die ich jetzt hier einfach mal verlinken muss 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/19968


----------



## eminem7905 (16. September 2009)

hier auch noch was von den akkuraten schweizern
http://www.suva.ch/home/suvaliv/kampagnen/kampagnen_helm_yourself/zahlen_und_fakten.htm

ich sag es mir immer so, ab und zu erreiche ich im gelände schon geschwindigkeiten über 50km/h, schneller also als ein normaler 50er roller, dort herrscht auch helmpflich, und mit 50 kann es schon weh tun. 
aber obwohl ich ein christ bin, will ich keinen hier bekehren und verurteilen


----------



## zedriq (16. September 2009)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Ich möchte niemanden überzeugen/bekehren . Meine Msg war eigentlich nur:
> 
> Jeder so wie er es für richtig hält



Deshalb ja auch thx (Danke)... 




Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Irgendwer hatte es doch auch geschrieben, der Spass sollte im Vordergrund stehen.



My thoughts exactly.




Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Wenn man für nen Verein fährt oder den repräsentiert, kann ich schon nachvollziehen, dass man sich dann ein bisschen 'anstellt'.



Auch das verstehe ich.




Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Ich bin eh nicht so der Tourenfahrer, aber die XC Touren, die ich mal gefahren bin, gerade hier in der Gegend, halte ich für relativ harmlos und da finde ich ne Helmpflicht, Betonung liegt auf Pflicht, übertrieben.



Auch hier ein, Jepp. In Bikeparks oder sonstigen FR/DH Terrains ist's klar. Da ist ein Helm eigentlich zwingend Pflicht (siehe FullFace). Gerade was North Shore Geschichten angeht, wäre man schön bescheuert, denke ich. 




Pleitegeier schrieb:


> In Österreich ist auf den Freeridestrecken auch 'nur' Helmpflicht, obwohl ich da mehr Protektorenpflicht befürworten würde.



Jo, sollte einher gehen...aber wie gesagt auf FR/DH Strecken.




Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Ohne jemand bekehren zu wollen, Statistiken sind immer öde...Miss Quax hat Bilder, die ich jetzt hier einfach mal verlinken muss



Das ist mal Überzeugungsarbeit...


----------



## apoptygma (16. September 2009)

So, Sascha und meine Wenigkeit haben dann eine behelmte GA Runde über Hattingen gedreht. Knapp 72 habbich auffer Uhr bei 3:26. Mussten uns nen bissken sputen, weils dunkel wurde. Ohne Krakauer .


----------



## apoptygma (16. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Muss echt grinsen, aber egal.  Dann werde ich mich wohl erstmal in die Ecke stellen, schämen und...zwangsläufig alleine fahren bzw. mit Leuten, die das nicht ganz eng sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, so wie ich hier auch meine Meinung habe, die ich im Übrigen auch zum Thema Handy mit Martin teile. Ich fahre niemals ohne Handy und ohne etwas Bargeld los. Und die Betonung liegt auch auf NIEMALS. Ein Kollege, der seit 20 Jahren fährt hats im Muttental zerscheuert, er lag mehrere Minuten bewusstlos im Wald, als er wach wurde rief er direkt nen Kollegen zu Hilfe, der im der Nähe wohnt, damit er mit seiner Platzwunde, die er sic zugezogen hat, ins Krankenhaus konnte. Ist nur 1 Beispiel. Mir sagt aber schon der gesunde Menscheverstand, das das Handy dabei sei sollte, um ggf schnell Hilfe zu holen, falls irgendwem was passiert. Gut, solche Gedanken kommen einem automatisch, vor allem, wenn man MIT anderen fährt.


----------



## Pleitegeier (16. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Deshalb ja auch thx (Danke)...


Hab dein Edit überlesen . Aber nix zu danken


----------



## sonic3105 (16. September 2009)

So ich bin auch zurück und jamein Licht war aus, und ja der radweg bzw Wald war Dunkel. 
Nein ich fahre normal nicht ohne Licht und Nein ich fahre NIE ohne Helm.

Auf der Uhr stehen 95.83 km / 4:26:22 Fahrtzeit / 21,58 Schnitt / Hfq 127 Schnitt/ 439 Hm

So war ne nette Runde mit dir Wencki gerne wieder.



So in die diskussion mit dem Helm klinke ich mich bewusst NICHT ein.
Mein Statement dazu steht oben.
Achja Beine sind rasiert und Radhose ziehe ich auch an, bin ich jetzt ein schlechter Mensch??
Oder langsamer bergrunter??

oh man hier läuft wieder ein Film..............


----------



## apoptygma (16. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> So ich bin auch zurück und jamein Licht war aus, und ja der radweg bzw Wald war Dunkel.
> Nein ich fahre normal nicht ohne Licht und Nein ich fahre NIE ohne Helm.
> 
> Auf der Uhr stehen 95.83 km / 4:26:22 Fahrtzeit / 21,58 Schnitt / Hfq 127 Schnitt/ 439 Hm
> ...




Dito


----------



## eminem7905 (16. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Achja Beine sind rasiert und Radhose ziehe ich auch an, bin ich jetzt ein schlechter Mensch??
> Oder langsamer bergrunter??
> 
> oh man hier läuft wieder ein Film..............



das problem ist, das ich das gefühl habe, das manche u.a du alles persönlich hier nehmen, man kann hier keine diskussion führen, ohne das einer als eine beleidigte leberwurst rausgeht. was bringst du jetzt für dummen kommentare, die mit dem thema nichts zu tun haben???


@all
MAN NIMMT DOCH NICHT ALLES SO PERSÖNLICH WAS HIER ABGEHT. dies war auch vor ein paar wochen der fall (training diskussion), man stellt thesen auf, begründet diese, der andere hat seine argumente, und auch wenns hitztig zu sache geht, hat es nichts mit einem persönlichen angriff zu tun.keiner muss hier an einer disskussion teilnehmen, jeder kann aber. nur weil ein paar hier auf ein helm verzichen, sehe ich sie nicht als schlechtere persönlichkeiten. MTB hat was mit spaß zu tun, zusammen oder alleine, es ist nicht der mittelpunk des lebens. hier hat man teilweise das gefühl das wenn man bestimmte kriterien nicht erfüllt, sofort als mensch 2ter klasse abgestempelt wird. klar auch ich mache mich hier lustig über manche sachen, aber dies tue ich nie auf persönlicher ebene, auch wenn es manchmal den anschein hat, aber geschriebenes hat leider keine mimik, emotionen oder gesten, die man in einem persönlichen gespräch hat. (das hier sollte neutral klingen, und soll auch so interpretiert werden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (16. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Nein ich fahre normal nicht ohne Licht und Nein ich fahre NIE ohne Helm.



ich fahre normal nicht ohne helm aber NIE ohne licht. wenn dann ausnahmslos, stell dir vor jemand übersieht dich, und hat dich auf dem gewissen, im dunkeln ohne lich, machst du sein ganzes leben kaputt evtl. auch von der familie, die mit im auto gesessen hat und sich jeden tag die frage stellen muss ob sie dich MIT lich gesehen hätten??? ist zwar unwahrscheinlich aber nicht unmöglich. (das ist meine feststellung, und kein persönlicher angriff gegen dich)


----------



## sonic3105 (16. September 2009)

@Martin

Wie du sicher gelesen hast gehe ich auf die Diskussion mit dem Helm nicht ein.
Warum, weil für MICH festseht ich fahre nicht ohne wie oben schon geschrieben, begründungen gibt es dafür genug.
Werde ich hier nun auch nicht weiter fortführen.

Angegriffen habe ich Persönlich niemanden und werde ich auch nicht, 
Angegriffen gefühlt habe ich mich auch nicht, 
was ich wie oben durch ein wenig Ironie angespielthabe ist die äusserst sinnfreien beiträge bezüglich rasierten beinen oder der Radhose.

Was meiner Meinung nach im zusammenhang mit dem Helm wenig zutun hat.
Berichtige mich wenn ich mich Irre

bezüglich des Lichtes Stimme ich dir zu, hast dir aber auch genau das rausgepickt was du Lesen bzw verstehen wolltest.

denn ich hatte licht dabei nur der Akku war Leer.
Und wie du sicehr ganz genau gelsen ahst habe ich egschrieben das ich auf dem radweg kein licht hatte, da fahren wie in deinem Beispiel erwähnt keine Autos.
Und ja ich bin hinterher auf dem Bürgersteig gefahren weil ich genauso wenig vor dem Auto landen will wie wahrscheinlich alle hier.

Ich denke das ich recht vernünftig Handel was die Sicherheit angeht.
Und natürlich steht der spass im vordergrund, und jeder soll fahren wie er will wo er will und wann er will.

Ob ich mit Lueten ohne Hlem ne Tour fahre bbleibt somit auch mir überlassen, 
ich kann mir kaum vorstellend as du es besonders Lustig und Spassig fidnest das wenn bei einer deiner Touren wo du als Guide fungierst jemand ohne Hlem blöde wegrutscht und mit dem kopf auf nem Stein landet.
Wo ist da dann der Spass??

Klar muss das nicht passieren, wäre aber vermeidabr gewesen.
Noch ein Blödes beispiel gefällig.
Nicth aus dem Klickie gekommen und mit dem Kopf auf dem Bordstein gelandet ganz ohne geschwindigkeit aber mit helm sicher angenehmer.

da du ja selbst im trailjunkz Forum liest wirst du sicehr gesehen haben das ein helm sinnvoll ist.

ich hab es mal ähnlich gesehn, nach dem Motto wenn ich mal langsam nur auf der Strasse fahre brauch ich ja kein helm.
und kurzer Wiegetritt kette gerissen und schon lag ich im Graben passieren kann also immer was also kommt das ding auf die Rübe und gut.

Nur weil man kein Auto Unfall hatte Schnallt man sich trotzdem an warum den bloss macht ja garkein Sinn, ist halt nur ein wenig sicherer.

Wenn man immer wüsste wann einem was passiert würde man es wohl nicht machen.



Und um nochmal auf die Diskussionen zurück zukommen, was du ja auf das training anspielst.
Ich finde es äusserst lächerlich ein Training zu beurteilen  oder darüber zu diskutieren wenn man selbst keine Erfahrung hat.
Nennt man glaub Theoretiker .....
Muss du ja auch nicht wenn man keine Intresse hat oder es nicht betreiben will.

Aber dann halte ich einfach den Mund und fordere nicht Leute, hau so sprüche raus wie ihr werdet schon sehen usw.
Und steh dann letzendlich als zuschauer da und nicht am Start.
mei  respekt geht da an sebastian der trotzdem am start stand und wie du es so schön gesagtthast zum Spass mit dabei war.
Den nur weil es nicht in deinem Hood war , macht das fahren sicher nicht weniger Spass.
Aber was solls wieso äusser ich mich überhaupt dazu, letzendlich wissen alle beteiligten die das Thema mitgekriegt haben genau das das vorher nur heisse Luft war die dann in einer Seifenblase zerplatzt ist.


Und bevor ich hier jetzt nen Buch schreibe gehe ich lieber ne Runde zocken und danach Schlafen








​


----------



## zedriq (17. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @all
> MAN NIMMT DOCH NICHT ALLES SO PERSÖNLICH WAS HIER ABGEHT



Sehe ich mal ganz klar genauso. Entspannt Euch mal ein wenig. 

Habe jetzt gelesen, dass ohne Helm schwerste Verletzungen möglich sind. Werde ab jetzt immer mit Helm fahren.


----------



## apoptygma (17. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


>




Manchmal frage ich mich, ob man jetzt besonders stumpf oder besonders humorvoll sein muss, um sich darüber schlapp lachen zu können.


----------



## apoptygma (17. September 2009)

@Jenz:
Micha wollte wissen, was mit der Rolle is....

So, ab ins Büro. Werde heute Nachmittag, so das Wetter gut wird, was es werde soll, ne kleine Bölling Bergrunde drehen. Bissken am Berg weh tun. Rest locker rollen. Irgendwie freu ich mich auf Langenberg, keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## mistermoo (17. September 2009)

moin wenki

ja sag ihm ich nehme die rolle und dat zeugs dazu...
schreibe ihm heute abend noch ne pm im forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (17. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> moin wenki
> 
> ja sag ihm ich nehme die rolle und dat zeugs dazu...
> schreibe ihm heute abend noch ne pm im forum



Ich hoff ma, das das noch klappt, denn im Forum hat er schon gestern nachgehört und als nix kam, meldete sich trailsufer noch und sagte zu. Keine Ahnung, ob die sich getz schon einig geworden sind. Ich hab ihm jedenfalls noch ne SMS geschickt.


----------



## mistermoo (17. September 2009)

na wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm...


----------



## sonic3105 (17. September 2009)

@jens
Du brauchst aber auch nen Alpen Simulator, du kannst ja unmöglich mit dem enduro geradeaus fahren LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Guten Morgen an alle


----------



## zedriq (17. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, ob man jetzt besonders stumpf oder besonders humorvoll sein muss, um sich darüber schlapp lachen zu können.



kA, Du kannst mir das sicher sagen...


----------



## apoptygma (17. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> kA, Du kannst mir das sicher sagen...



Nee, weil ich manche "Schaltvorgänge" aus purem Selbstschutz echt nicht nachvollziehen möchte.


----------



## apoptygma (17. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @jens
> Du brauchst aber auch nen Alpen Simulator, du kannst ja unmöglich mit dem enduro geradeaus fahren LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> Guten Morgen an alle



Hat sich eh erledigt für ihn mit der Rolle ("Franziska van Almsick war wieder zu langsam")

Dafür hatter ja auch sein Bergamont 

Ich muss meine Rolle auch langsam ma wieder klar machen fürn Winter....


----------



## sonic3105 (17. September 2009)

Meine Rolle bzw Bauch wird bis zum Winter weg sein LOOOOOOOOl

Und hier mal wider was fürs gehör 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVUpIdkCPyI&hl=de"]YouTube - Doro- FÃ¼r Immer[/ame]


----------



## zedriq (17. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Und hier mal wider was fürs gehör
> YouTube - Doro- FÃ¼r Immer



Du meinst für den gesunden Brechreiz... :kotz:  :kotz:

Wenn schon...denn schon...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjhnCM5gMiw"]YouTube - Black Label Society - Suicide Messiah[/ame]

 ...BLS rockt so dermaßen... 

(...und der Typ in dem Video spielt echt ne fette Rythmn Guitar...  )


----------



## sonic3105 (17. September 2009)

Naja das Lied trifft mal so garnicht meinen geschmack.

Rock okay aber das geht garnicht.

Mal noch was aus der regie Kult



Okay es lässt sich nicht ändern irgendwas hackt da gearde sollte eigentlich Eisblumen von Subway too Sally rein


----------



## Pleitegeier (17. September 2009)

Ihr solltet lieber mal ne Runde Bob Marley hören und ne Friedenstüte rauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (17. September 2009)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Ihr solltet lieber mal ne Runde Bob Marley hören und ne Friedenstüte rauchen





hier wurde schon einige rausgemobbt


----------



## apoptygma (17. September 2009)

Sollte einer kurzfristig Interesse an einer neuen Löffler Colibri Paclite Regenjacke Gr. 48 (Tags sind alle dran, inkl. altem Preisschild) haben (UVP 199) inner Bucht für 67 Euro geschossen (mir leider doch ne ganze Ecke zu groß) bitte melden. Sonst geht sie die Tage zurück. Knalle Blau isse. Wirklich supe schön, aber die Ärmel gehen mir mal eben über die Hände und vom Oberkörper her bollert sie doch ne Spur zuviel von der Breite.


----------



## apoptygma (17. September 2009)

Es gibt Cover :kotz:

und es gibt Cover 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KEEXyRL0qE"]YouTube - Placebo - Running Up That Hill[/ame]


----------



## apoptygma (17. September 2009)

Und da ich weiss, das Sascha gerade bei dem negative Gänsehaut bekommt, ich die aber grenzgenial seit Jahren find.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5roz5-wdjBg"]YouTube - The White Stripes - Icky Thump[/ame]


----------



## zedriq (17. September 2009)

Boah....i lay back, relax, join PleiteG and smoke a... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








kA, aber bei den "Musik" Ansagen klinkt ich mich aus...sonst wird mir wieder anders.

"BLS geht mal garnicht"... naja, Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden.  

Apropos "Rausgewas?": Das hab ich überlesen...Echt, das lässt gaaaanz tief blicken, but i am still smoking... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and it's not my prob anymore...  


*EDIT*: Der letzten Wencke Einwurf fällt nicht unter die oben genannte Rubrik...


----------



## mistermoo (17. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @jens
> Du brauchst aber auch nen Alpen Simulator, du kannst ja unmöglich mit dem enduro geradeaus fahren LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> Guten Morgen an alle



ach kein dingen, habe ja ausreichend bike videos die ich nacheinander ablaufen lassen kann hrhr....


----------



## zedriq (18. September 2009)

Hier noch was zum Thema "(kein FullFace) Helm"... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/277362#comment-392755


----------



## eminem7905 (18. September 2009)

die hatte auch kein fullface an


----------



## apoptygma (18. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sollte einer kurzfristig Interesse an einer neuen Löffler Colibri Paclite Regenjacke Gr. 48 (Tags sind alle dran, inkl. altem Preisschild) haben (UVP 199) inner Bucht für 67 Euro geschossen (mir leider doch ne ganze Ecke zu groß) bitte melden. Sonst geht sie die Tage zurück. Knalle Blau isse. Wirklich super schön, aber die Ärmel gehen mir mal eben über die Hände und vom Oberkörper her bollert sie doch ne Spur zuviel von der Breite.




Nochmal hochzieh!

Wenn der Rücksendeaufklaber da is, is zu spät.

@Jenz:
Druckpunkt is wieder da. Mir scheint es, die Nacht hat die Luft entweichen lassen  Also werd ich heute ersma die neuen Beläge nen wenig einbremsen . Ma gucken, was die taugen.

@Sascha:
Wie gesagt, wenn Du morgen in Werdohl startest, werde ich dabei sein  und mippem Rad rüberkommen. Das Wetter soll super klasse werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedriq (18. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> die hatte auch kein fullface an



...oder ne Spritze Botox zu viel...


----------



## schuh074 (18. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> die hatte auch kein fullface an
> 
> jup und jetzt passt keiner mehr


----------



## apoptygma (18. September 2009)

So, zurück von ner kleinen GA2 Runde mit Bergintervallen dabei kreuz und quer durch Hagen-Haspe-Tücking rauf-Wetter-Herdecke-Boele-Hause. Neue Beläge hinten eingebremst. Nette Dinger.

34,18 in 1:43 und 342 HM

Fast schon zu warm gewesen wieder. Mein Kadaver ist echt schon auf Herbst eingestellt *schwitz


----------



## zedriq (18. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Fast schon zu warm gewesen wieder. Mein Kadaver ist echt schon auf Herbst eingestellt *schwitz



Jo, stimmt. Zumindest vom Arbeiten in den letzten drei Tagen voll auf kalt eingestellt und bin heute dann durch'n Wald nach Breckerfeld (Endlich jemanden gefunden, der mir den Rockring abdreht. Jippie.) und hab mich ebenfalls tötgeölt.

Aber der Trail oberhalb der Hasper Talsperre hat mal wieder mächtig gerockt. Diesmal noch nen bissie schneller und ohne Blessuren oä. Hammerrad isses worn...i freu mi.


----------



## apoptygma (19. September 2009)

So....da es mit großen Schritten auf Meldung Duisburg 2010 zugeht, hier nochmal meine Nachfrage:

Es ist angedacht, und ich denke es wird auch klappen, das nunmehr am 10.10. ein 2er, ein 4er männlich und ein 8er Mixed gemeldet werden. Allesamt ambitioniert, natürlich 

Ich hoffe, das die Zusagen seitens Jenz, Thomas, Kai und Sascha noch stehen, den 8er zu besetzen, denn wie es ausschaut haben wir 3 Frauen schon beisammen, zur Not werd ich versuchen, nen Ayliene  zu bekommen. Nen 8. Mann werden wir auch bekommen, ich denke seitens der Junkz, da mach ich mir keinen Kopp. Mir wäre nur wichtig zu wissen, ob alle bei der Zusage 8er bleiben, sonst müssten wir umdisponieren (also wenn getz einer sagt.....näääääääääää, nen doofen 8er willich nicht, ich will 4er oder so) Gäbe ja auch ne Möglichkeit, statt dem 8er noch 2 4er (mixed/männlich) was auch immer. Aber auf 8er hätte ich schon sehr Bock muss ich sagen, damit immer gebug Zeit haben der Königsklasse Freddy/Steffen im 2er zuzujubeln


----------



## sonic3105 (19. September 2009)

Ich habe Lust und ich fahre AMBITIONIERT mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (19. September 2009)

Soooo, da isse wieder von einer gemütlichen GA Runde mit Mini-Intervallen drin .

Nach 3:57 und knapp 75 km, 388 HM, HF 129

Hab den Freddy in Menden besucht, nen bissken geklönt, zurück dann bei Muttern rum und meine Spray Event entgegengenommen. Sie passt, ist echt komisch geschnitten. Aber lässt sich echt winzig in die Trikottasche packen.

Gleich noch auf das doofe Betriebsfest *nöhl. Fängt zu 19 an.....wenn ich ma so auffe Uhr schau, vor 21 schlag ich da wohl nicht auf und da ich morgen mippem Jenzi Richtung Lüdenscheid wollte bikemässig wird wohl auch nichts getrunken.


----------



## mistermoo (19. September 2009)

sodele, also tommi ist natürlich beim 8er dabei, da komme was wolle o-ton von ihm gerade am tel 

so wie es scheint wird für ihn die nächsten wochen aber erstmal biken verboten sein, möglicher leistenbruch ist im anflug, genaueres nächste woche nach nem arzt besuch.....


----------



## apoptygma (20. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> sodele, also tommi ist natürlich beim 8er dabei, da komme was wolle o-ton von ihm gerade am tel
> 
> so wie es scheint wird für ihn die nächsten wochen aber erstmal biken verboten sein, möglicher leistenbruch ist im anflug, genaueres nächste woche nach nem arzt besuch.....




Zum Ersten: 

Zum Zweiten: Sch.... Gute Besserung an den Großen.


----------



## apoptygma (20. September 2009)

Es wurde Rad gefahren.....und zwar eine echte Sahnerunde mit dem Jenzi, auf den ich so stolz bin (weil er is ne verkappte Bergziege ), wo er mich bestimmt zum Ende hin das ein oder andere Mal am liebsten um die Ecke gebracht hätte






Daten für lau:

1178 HM, 52 km, in 3:43 bei mir HF-Mittel 146

Danke Jenz für den geilen Nachmittag


----------



## eminem7905 (20. September 2009)

hier steppt ja der bär.  
war auch am WE unterwegs, instegamt um die 70km mit jeweils fast echten 1000hm und diesmal pannenfrei


----------



## eminem7905 (20. September 2009)

geil fast 9000 sinnlose posts


----------



## eminem7905 (20. September 2009)

noch einer und dann gibts 9000


----------



## eminem7905 (20. September 2009)

genau JETZT!!!!


----------



## eminem7905 (20. September 2009)

hat jemand interesse an so einer funzel??
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
will 2 bestellen, aber ich denke eine wird es auch tun, würde die eine zum selbstkostenpreis abgeben.

alternativ will ich versuchen diese IBC-axe dose lampe mal bauen, nachdem ich sie in echt gesehen habe, kann ich nur sagen, der hammer!!!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. September 2009)

ÄÄäääähhhhhmmmm, Glückwunsch?
Wie auch immer! Da bist du ja ganze 70km mehr gefahren als ich dieses Wochenende.
Ich bin seit dem 3h-Rennen in Hagen 163km gefahren.

Na ja, Saison ist ja vorbei... *ganzentspanntundallmählichimmerrunderwerdendzurücklehn*

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (20. September 2009)

welch seltener besuch, hi kai

saisson hin oder her, es macht einfach spaß rumzuradeln einfach drauf los. aber ich habe irgendwo herausgelesen, das du jetzt ein neues hobby hast, kochst jetzt ganz schön oft  , was gibts denn so leckeres??? 

edit: hier gibt es lecker fleisch: http://www.otto-gourmet.de/


ach ja und bald mit neuer lampe, kann ich auch nach feierabend ne kleine runde drehen, machst bestimmt spaß, so im wald mit so ner leuchte.


----------



## CrossX (20. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hat jemand interesse an so einer funzel??
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
> will 2 bestellen, aber ich denke eine wird es auch tun, würde die eine zum selbstkostenpreis abgeben.
> 
> alternativ will ich versuchen diese IBC-axe dose lampe mal bauen, nachdem ich sie in echt gesehen habe, kann ich nur sagen, der hammer!!!!



Ich hab die Lampe auch schon seid längerem im Auge, aber hab doch Bedenken wegen der Dauerhaltbarkeit. 
Streng nach dem Motto: Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal.

Das kann doch einfach für 55 Euro nicht lange halten. Und wenns nach einer Saison auseinander fällt, ist es auch wieder viel Geld.

Wenn du aber wirklich 2 bestellst, sag mir mal Bescheid wenn sie da sind. Eine Freundin sucht noch was richtig helles für den Nightride. Wenn sie wider Erwarten doch gute Qualität hat, würde sie die bestimmt gerne nehmen.


----------



## stonydeluxe (20. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> 1178 HM, 52 km, in 3:43 bei mir HF-Mittel 146



Respekt! Wo bist Du / seid Ihr gefahren?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> welch seltener besuch, hi kai
> 
> saisson hin oder her, es macht einfach spaß rumzuradeln einfach drauf los. aber ich habe irgendwo herausgelesen, das du jetzt ein neues hobby hast, kochst jetzt ganz schön oft  , was gibts denn so leckeres???


Ja, meine Ausflüge hierher sind in letzter Zeit selten geworden. Aber mitgelesen habe ich jederzeit ganz artig. Mein Popcorn in den Zeiten der Helmdiskussion hat sehr gut geschmeckt, war aber gekauft, nicht selbst gemacht!

Nee, mein Hobby ist wieder eingeschlafen, Mutter ist zurück  Außerdem weiß ich ja jetzt, dass ich auch allein einigermaßen lebensfähig bin. Es gab Anfängerdinge, sag ich mal. Bratkartoffeln, Pfann-/Eierkuchen, TK-Fisch, TK-Schnitzel, Grünkohl, Nudeln Bolognese (das habe ich mal richtig verhauen!), Paprika-Reispfanne,...
Machte warm satt, anderen würde ich das nicht unbedingt servieren... Aber ich übe ja noch, ne!

Kai


----------



## zedriq (20. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich hab die Lampe auch schon seid längerem im Auge, aber hab doch Bedenken wegen der Dauerhaltbarkeit.
> Streng nach dem Motto: Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal.
> 
> Das kann doch einfach für 55 Euro nicht lange halten. Und wenns nach einer Saison auseinander fällt, ist es auch wieder viel Geld.



Jo, sehe ich ähnlich. Ich werds bei mir und meiner Mirage erstmal mit nem neuen Akku versuchen. Die gibts schon für unter 10 Euronen.

Beide Lampen funzen nämlich noch einwandfrei, nur der Akku scheint die Biege gemacht zu haben, denn auch nach 5h an der Dose kommt nix raus, obwohl ich mir jetzt ne direkte Leitung gebastelt hatte, an der der Akku direkt hängt.


----------



## eminem7905 (20. September 2009)

habe ich auch erstmal gedacht, aber nachdem ich hier und in diversen uk foren lesen konnte, ist diese funzel echt den preis wert, wobei sie hier für uns immer billiger wird, da der euro immer stärker wird. 

hier im elektronikbreich gibt es einen langen thread zu, und da jetzt unter der led genug kühlpaste (2te generation) ist, hält diese problemlos.

und zum vergleich schau dir mal die lupine an für 1000 euro, die kannst du für etwa 200 euro problemlos ähnlich aufbauen. oder diese axe-dose leuchten, die geben licht, da denkst du hinter dir fährt ein 5er bmw mit seiner xenonbeleichtung.


----------



## eminem7905 (20. September 2009)

stonydeluxe schrieb:


> Respekt! Wo bist Du / seid Ihr gefahren?



ich denke mal in lüdenscheid, steht paar post vorher. tja das ist sauerland, da kannst du auch auf 35km locker die 1000hm fahren


----------



## zedriq (20. September 2009)

Haste mal Links zu den Testberichten?


----------



## eminem7905 (20. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Grünkohl



:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz: aber die anderen sachen, waren sehr ausgewogen, und TK ist teilweise besser als ihr ruf. schockfostung erhält bei den lebensmitteln wenigstens die ganzen vitamine und mineralstoffe also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (20. September 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400020

aber am anfang ist von der minderwertigeren ersten generation die rede, die man aber problemlos beseitigen kann. dort gibt es auch verlinkungen zu anderen foren.


----------



## CrossX (20. September 2009)

@ zedriq 
Wo bekommst du denn nen vernünftigen Akku für die Mirage für 10 Euro her? Die einzigen die ich gefunden habe, kosten locker 40 Euro. 
Suche noch nen Ersatzakku für den Helm.

@ eminem7905

Wie gesagt, wenn du die Lampe da hast, schreib mir eben. Wenn sie das Geld wert ist, hab ich bestimmt nen Abnehmer. Entweder nehm ich sie noch als Helmlampe oder halt für die Freundin.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz: aber die anderen sachen, waren sehr ausgewogen, und TK ist teilweise besser als ihr ruf. schockfostung erhält bei den lebensmitteln wenigstens die ganzen vitamine und mineralstoffe also


Geschmackssache, würde ich sagen 
Ich wollte die TK-Sachen von ihren Inhaltsstoffen nicht schlecht machen, sondern lediglich verdeutlichen, dass man keinen Anspruch auf einen Stern hat, wenn man sie zubereitet hat.

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (20. September 2009)

@crossx

ja werde sie anfang oktober bestellen. 

aber falls du dich mit elektronik gut auskennst und gerne bestelst, würde ich diese ibc leuchte bauen, habe sie am samstag mal live erleben dürfen, mit den camcorder-akkus, der wahnsinn, und für etwa 70 euro und bastelzeit der absolute preisleistungs sieger. ich würde sagen, der passat 3b hat ne schlechtere ausleuchtung als diese ibc leuchte.


----------



## eminem7905 (20. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Geschmackssache, würde ich sagen
> Ich wollte die TK-Sachen von ihren Inhaltsstoffen nicht schlecht machen, sondern lediglich verdeutlichen, dass man keinen Anspruch auf einen Stern hat, wenn man sie zubereitet hat.
> 
> Kai



jeder hat mal klein angefangen auch der 3 sterne koch. das wichtigste ist, das es einem selbst schmeckt. (auch wenn man es sich manchmal einreden muss   )


so gute nacht @all.


----------



## CrossX (20. September 2009)

Schick mir mal nen Link zu dieser Lampe. 
Hab das Steuergerät inkl Verkabelung für meine Audi S6 Tagfahrleuchten im Passat selber gebaut. Da wird das wohl auch zu schaffen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> jeder hat mal klein angefangen auch der 3 sterne koch. das wichtigste ist, das es einem selbst schmeckt. (auch wenn man es sich manchmal einreden muss   )
> 
> so gute nacht @all.


Ja, das ist richtig! Von der Bolognese einmal abgesehen hat alles gut geschmeckt. Zumindest konnte ich es gut essen. Und da ich nur für mich gekocht habe, hat es allen geschmeckt 

Gute Nacht!
Kai


----------



## RaufRunter (20. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, könntest du mir den Link zur Lampe auch mal schicken?


----------



## zedriq (20. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> @ zedriq
> Wo bekommst du denn nen vernünftigen Akku für die Mirage für 10 Euro her? Die einzigen die ich gefunden habe, kosten locker 40 Euro.
> Suche noch nen Ersatzakku für den Helm.



Musst den Akku ausbauen (aus seinem Gehäuse). Bei mir ist ein scheiss Pb Akku drin (DiaMec DM6-3.2).

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=138347

Wenn Du nicht unbedingt an Maße gebunden bist, geht dann auch folgendes...

http://www.akkuangebote.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=69_141_380&products_id=729
http://www.google.de/products?q=panasonic+akku+6v+3.4Ah&hl=de


*EDIT*: Links stehen doch weiter oben... 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400020

*EDIT 2*: Habe mal ein wenig recherchiert. Zu der Lampe gibts auch nen passenden Helmadapter. 

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_41&products_id=142

Gibts den evtl. auch bei DX?


----------



## apoptygma (21. September 2009)

stonydeluxe schrieb:


> Respekt! Wo bist Du / seid Ihr gefahren?



Von Hagen-Süd Parkplatz aus rauf zum Bölling, von da aus innen Wald zur Brenscheider Mühle, Waldgebiet bei Wiblingwerde (hier meine ursprüngliche Route etwas modifiziert), Veserde und mehr oder minder über Obernahmer/oberhalb Oege (da wurden die SChotterbrocken plötzlich immer größer *grusel)? die Ecke durche Rabatten zurück nach Hohenlimburg-Märchenwald Richtung Staplak. Das wars im Groben ;-) Einfach nur flach gehts da ansich nie irgendwo  Komm halt mal mit das nächste Mal, Jenz und ich wollen da in absehbarer Zeit nochmal hin, um das Gebiet noch weiter auszuloten, wieviel da an Höhenmeter und Trails noch geht 

Irgendwie waren meine Beine gestern (wie Kai immer so nett sagt) richtig gut 

@Sascha:
Meldest Du Dich bitte mal kurz?


----------



## eminem7905 (21. September 2009)

moin zusammen, 

hier der link zu der ibc axe lampe
http://s218201387.online.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogsection&id=4&Itemid=32  falls einer vorhat diese zu bauen, hätte da vielleicht auch interesse.


----------



## CrossX (21. September 2009)

Das Dingen zu bauen ist ja mal ziemlich easy. 
Der Knackpunkt ist mal wieder der Akku. Ohne kostet die Lampe 10 Euro, mit guten Akkus mal locker 80. Dafür kann ich mir auch ne normale holen. Oder dieses Chinadingen. Da ist für 60 Euro alles komplett.
Und von Bleiakkus halt ich nix. Sauschwer und nach 2 Stunden leer. Entweder richtig oder garnicht.


----------



## eminem7905 (21. September 2009)

aber gleaub mir, die ibc lampe mit den camcorder akkus, ist der wahnsinn.  bei 4 bikern im wald kannst du den halben berg ausleuchten


----------



## apoptygma (21. September 2009)

Sollte jemand heute noch Bock auf ne mittellange Regenerationsrunde (2 Std. ca.) haben, also Runde mit symbolischem Kaffee und Kuchen  (denn mehr ist nach den Heldentaten gestern kein Anmach), möge sich melden. Ansonsten bin ich um 16:00 Uhr ca. unterwegs.


----------



## stonydeluxe (21. September 2009)

Ich würd ja gerne, aber 16 Uhr in Hagen schaffe ich nicht mehr. Viel Spaß trotzdem


----------



## apoptygma (21. September 2009)

stonydeluxe schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gerne, aber 16 Uhr in Hagen schaffe ich nicht mehr. Viel Spaß trotzdem



Macht ja nix 

Ich bin da emotionslos, mein Begleiter wäre dann heute 3 Alben der White Stripes  Hab ich nen bissken Ruhe zum Brainstorming (was grad ma wieder nötig is)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedriq (21. September 2009)

Ich bin auch net dabei. Bin grad erst aufgestanden...Biorythmus voll im Arsch. kA warum ich geschlafen hab wie'n Toter.


----------



## apoptygma (21. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Ich bin auch net dabei. Bin grad erst aufgestanden...Biorythmus voll im Arsch. kA warum ich geschlafen hab wie'n Toter.



Da Du doch eh ohne Helm fährst, is es doch fast irrelevant, wann Du aufstehst......


----------



## zedriq (21. September 2009)

Och nö, nich schon wieder die Leier...


----------



## apoptygma (21. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Och nö, nich schon wieder die Leier...




Du, das hiess nix anderes, als das Deine "Absage", daste nicht dabei ist, am Schluss nix mit einem sehr späten Aufstehen zu tun gehabt hätte.


----------



## zedriq (21. September 2009)

Kannste dat nochma für grad aufgestandene erklären.


----------



## apoptygma (21. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Kannste dat nochma für grad aufgestandene erklären.



Kein Problem (denn sie ist hilfreich und gut)

Selbst wenn du eher aufgestanden wärst, hätte ich Dich nciht mitgenommen, weil Du keinen Helm trägst.

(nicht nur hilfreich und gut sondern auch konsequent)

So, ich muss getz los (auch wenn mir das fast zu warm is wieder)


----------



## eminem7905 (21. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> 3 Alben der White Stripes  Hab ich nen bissken Ruhe zum Brainstorming



da ich mich ja liebend gerne einmische, finde ich mit musik auf den ohren nicht viel besser als ohne helm, denn es gibt autos, die du überhören kannst oder auch schnellere bzw andere radfahren, die du von hinten nicht hören kannst, und da du dich selbst über jogger aufregst die mit mukke auf den ohren joggen, finde ich es nicht gerade toll, auf der einen seite einen auf moralisch machen, und auf der anderen seite die regeln so zu legen wie sie dir passen.


----------



## apoptygma (21. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> da ich mich ja liebend gerne einmische, finde ich mit musik auf den ohren nicht viel besser als ohne helm, denn es gibt autos, die du überhören kannst oder auch schnellere bzw andere radfahren, die du von hinten nicht hören kannst, und da du dich selbst über jogger aufregst die mit mukke auf den ohren joggen, finde ich es nicht gerade toll, auf der einen seite einen auf moralisch machen, und auf der anderen seite die regeln so zu legen wie sie dir passen.



Dir ist aber schon klar, das ich Musik sehr leise höre (also schon allein wesentlich leiser als im Auto)? Dazu, wenn ich mich auf der Strasse bewege, auch nur einen Stöpsel im Ohr (rechtes Ohr auf Bürgersteigseite) habe (schon allein, um Rettungsfahrzeuge noch früher zu hören?)

War sonst noch was? Oder wolltest einfach nur was sagen?


----------



## apoptygma (21. September 2009)

P.S.
Welche Regeln (mal so blöd gefragt)?

Und selbst wenn ich sagen würde, ich fahre nicht mit Leuten, die grüne Haare haben, oder blaue Hosen tragen, dann ist das eben so. Ich fahre ja auch nicht (mehr) mit Leuten, die mir aufn Zeiger gehen.

Für alles weitere, siehe meine Signatur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedriq (21. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du eher aufgestanden wärst, hätte ich Dich nciht mitgenommen, weil Du keinen Helm trägst.



k, Mama... 

BTW: Das mit der Mucke kann ich vollends nachvollziehen, denn ich habe gestern so eine Situation gehabt. War zwar "nur" nen Roller, aber wenn das geknallt hätte, dann hätte es für beide überl ausgesehen. *uff*

(Auf jeden witzig, wie apo... auf derartiges reagiert...  )


----------



## apoptygma (21. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> k, Mama...
> 
> BTW: Das mit der Mucke kann ich vollends nachvollziehen, denn ich habe gestern so eine Situation gehabt. War zwar "nur" nen Roller, aber wenn das geknallt hätte, dann hätte es für beide überl ausgesehen. *uff*
> 
> (Auf jeden witzig, wie apo... auf derartiges reagiert...  )



Auf was reagiert? Auf eine normale Aktion/Reaktionskette? Bei Martin ist es leider hier und da nötig (und das geht nicht nur mir so) ins Plenum geworfenen Thesen kurz zu erläutern, damit das Bild auch gerade hängt.

Durchaus entspannt, denn mir liegt, im Gegensatz zu manch anderem hier, Opportunismus fern. Ich denke, das macht mich auch aus und für einige immer noch zu einem recht angenehmen Begleiter. Und darum geht es mir ansich. Denn dafür habe ich vom Gut "Zeit" auch einfach zu wenig, als das ich es mir leisten könnte, es mit den falschen Leuten zu verbringen oder eben mit Dingen, die an meiner Überzeugung schlicht und ergreifend eben vorbei gehen. 

So, nun zum wesentlichen:

Das war mal ne Runde Meditation würde ich sagen. Geschmeidige in 20.59 km 1:24 bei ner D-HF von fast auffer Couch liegenden 107. Morgen ist Pause und Mittwoch geht mit Jenz wieder los, danach werde ich voraussichtlich bis Sonntag nicht aufs rad kommen


----------



## zedriq (21. September 2009)

Musst Dich doch nicht rechtfertigen... 


*EDIT*:



eminem7905 schrieb:


> hat jemand interesse an so einer funzel??
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
> will 2 bestellen, aber ich denke eine wird es auch tun, würde die eine zum selbstkostenpreis abgeben.



Also ich bin fast überzeugt. 
Checke die Tage noch und würde wohl eine nehmen.


----------



## apoptygma (21. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Musst Dich doch nicht rechtfertigen...



Müssen muss ich das nicht, was aber nicht heisst, das ich es nicht gern tu. 

Ahso....kannste schießen? Am 24.10 ist Bike-Biathlon in Wetter


----------



## zedriq (21. September 2009)

Hmm...Schießen ja, aber unter Last... 
Weiss nich, ob ich da nicht sonst wohin ballere.


----------



## apoptygma (21. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Hmm...Schießen ja, aber unter Last...
> Weiss nich, ob ich da nicht sonst wohin ballere.



Sind so Laser/Licht/Dinger.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (21. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> *EDIT*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich werde morgen die bestellung tätigen, derzeit bestelle ich 5 stück. auch wenn man mir die dann nicht abnimmt, bei ebay gehen die weg wie warme semmeln. allerdingst könntest du dein bastelgeschick beweisen, und mir dann neue stärkere akkus bauen, sowas wie die camcorder-akkus like.


----------



## eminem7905 (21. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> P.S.
> Welche Regeln (mal so blöd gefragt)?


das du keinen mitnimmst der ohne helm fährt. es gab schon paar mal die situation, das leute die mit uns/dir gefahren sind, die keinen helm hatten.


----------



## apoptygma (21. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> das du keinen mitnimmst der ohne helm fährt. es gab schon paar mal die situation, das leute die mit uns/dir gefahren sind, keinen helm hatten.



Mir fallen da nur Du und Seb an auf der ersten Ausfahrt.


----------



## zedriq (21. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sind so Laser/Licht/Dinger.......



Geil...Star Wars...wir schreiben den 24.10.2009 irdischer Sternenzeit... 

Mal sehen...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> das du keinen mitnimmst der ohne helm fährt. es gab schon paar mal die situation, das leute die mit uns/dir gefahren sind, die keinen helm hatten.



Ich muss da noch was zu Thema ohne Helm los werden.
Wenn man eine Gruppe offiziel aus einem Forum führt ist man auch versicherungstechnisch mit drin. Schon allein aus diesem Grund werde und habe ich nie Mitfahrer ohne Helm mitgenommen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Mal sehen...


Ich habe mal etwas von einer Helmpflicht bei Wettkämpfen gehört.
Na ja, was man halt so hört...

Ohne handfesten Beweis wird einem ja nicht mehr geglaubt, daher:
5.1 Allgemeine Bestimmungen" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				Wettkampfbestimmung BDR Abs. 5.1 Allgemeine Bestimmungen schrieb:
			
		

> (6) Das Tragen eines Sturzhelms ist bei den Wettkämpfen [...] zwingend vorgeschrieben [...].


Quelle​
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (21. September 2009)

ähhhm, 
da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, stell dir mal vor, man fährt ne tour anstatt mit bikes, mit autos, man verabredet sich im forum, ein user organisiert diese fahrt, 2 auto krachen ineinander, da kann es ja nicht angehen, das der tourenveranstallter (ist ja nicht kommerziel und es gibt keinen finanziellen hintergrund) für dien unfall mithaftbar gemacht wird.


----------



## eminem7905 (21. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal etwas von einer Helmpflicht bei Wettkämpfen gehört.
> Na ja, was man halt so hört...
> 
> Ohne handfesten Beweis wird einem ja nicht mehr geglaubt, daher:
> ...



er hat niergendwo behauptet das er keinen helm hat, nur das wenn er feierabendrunden dreht, helmlos fährt. ach es ist nur ne vermutung, und was an dieser wahr ist steht ja in den sternen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> er hat niergendwo behauptet das er keinen helm hat, nur das wenn er feierabendrunden dreht, helmlos fährt. ach es ist nur ne vermutung, und was an dieser wahr ist steht ja in den sternen


Möglich!
Aber warum sollte er einen Helm zu Hause liegen haben, wenn Wettkämpfe bislang nicht auf dem Programm standen (Vermutung) und er bei Alltagstouren keinen aufsetzt?
Aber das ist alles Spekulation und kann nur vom Betroffenen selbst aufgeklärt werden.
Darum bitte ich!

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ähhhm,
> da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, stell dir mal vor, man fährt ne tour anstatt mit bikes, mit autos, man verabredet sich im forum, ein user organisiert diese fahrt, 2 auto krachen ineinander, da kann es ja nicht angehen, das der tourenveranstallter (ist ja nicht kommerziel und es gibt keinen finanziellen hintergrund) für dien unfall mithaftbar gemacht wird.



Das kannst du nicht vergleichen!
Wenn man sich mit den Auto trifft nimmt man am offentlichen Strassenverkehr teil und hat durch sein Führerschein nachgewiesen das man ein Auto führen darf.
Beim Biken hat man als Guide dafür sorge zutragen das alle Teilnehmern jederzeit die Strecken meistern können.
Es kann dir im Falle eine Unfalles so ausgelegt werden das du vor beginn der Tour die Teilnehmern erst einmal befragen müsstes wie Ihr Fahrkönnen ist. Einen Bekannten von mir, aus Duisburg, hat so ein Vorfall in die privat Insolvenz getrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedriq (21. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich werde morgen die bestellung tätigen, derzeit bestelle ich 5 stück.



also vielleicht nehme ich sogar 2, aber erstmal abwarten, ob was ankommt. 
wird aber schon. dauert aber bestimmt zwei Wochen, bis die ankommen.


Noch was zur never ending story...ääähh...Helm Geschichte: Kann es eigentlich sein, dass einige unter euch ein "gesteigertes Blockwartsyndrom" haben? Man, echt ich sage "Nö, bitte nich schon wieder!" und die komplette Leier fängt wieder von vorne an. Ist echt ohne Worte!

Als hätte man nix anderes, wesentlich sinnvolleres mit seinem Leben anzufangen, als ewig und drei Tage seine Mitmenschen darüber zu belehren, was man zu tun oder zu lassen hat!

Ich verstehe alles und jeden hier völlig, aber lasst es doch bitte mal! Wir wissen jetzt, dass ihr keinen OHNE Helm mitnehmt!




eminem7905 schrieb:


> er hat niergendwo behauptet das er keinen helm hat, nur das wenn er feierabendrunden dreht, helmlos fährt. ach es ist nur ne vermutung, und was an dieser wahr ist steht ja in den sternen



"er"? Meinste mich oder emergency room?? 
Falls dem so sein sollte, kann ich euch nur sagen: Niels lässt sich nicht belehren!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Wir wissen jetzt, dass ihr keinen OHNE Helm mitnehmt!


Meinst du wirklich wir kommen mit Verallgemeinerungen weiter?

Kai


----------



## zedriq (21. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich wir kommen mit Verallgemeinerungen weiter?



Kai, ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass man hier GAR NICHT weiterkommt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Kai, ich habe ehr das Gefühl, dass man hier GAR NICHT weiterkommt.


Och, das würde ich so nicht sagen. Kommt halt drauf an mit wem man sich über was unterhält.

Kai


----------



## zedriq (21. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an mit wem man sich über was unterhält.



Gut, dass ich das nichtmal als Unterhaltung ansehe, aber danke für die Blumen. Echt ohne Worte, was hier abgeht...und echt einladend muss ich gestehen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich das nichtmal als Unterhaltung ansehe, aber danke für die Blumen. Echt ohne Worte, was hier abgeht...und echt einladend muss ich gestehen.


Einen Großteil der Leute würde ich aus eigener Erfahrung als durchaus umgänglich bezeichnen.
Auch bin ich der Meinung, dass man eine klare Meinung und ihre Äußerung einfach hinnehmen und seine Konsequenzen daraus ziehen sollte. Wenn jemand also mit Fahrern ohne Helm nicht fahren will, ist es doch okay, zumal es eh nicht zu ändern ist.
Und ich bin grundsätzlich der Meinung, dass man andere so behandeln sollte wie man selbst behandelt werden will.
Will man also eine sachliche Diskussion, sollte man sachlich in eben diese einsteigen. Man kann doch über alles diskutieren. Ob man daraus seinen Horizont erweitert und sich vielleicht von den Argumenten der Gegenseite überzeugen lässt oder nicht, liegt doch letztendlich nur an einem selbst. Es gab doch bis zu einem gewissen Punkt eine sachliche Diskussion (ich erinnere da an Martins Statistik bzgl. Helm und Unfälle). Allerdings gibt es, wie auch die Suchfunktion zeigt, gewisse Themen, die hitzig diskutiert werden und die User hier in zwei Lager spaltet (da fallen mir spontan die Themen "Helm ja oder nein" und "Beine rasieren oder nicht" ein; nicht zu vergessen das Thema Training, was aber mehr diesen Thread hier betrifft). Einen kann man die User in dieser Hinsicht nicht, aber wenn dem so wäre, könnte man das Forum auch zu machen. Es lebt doch von Diskussionen.
Dass nicht alle Diskussionen immer sachlich vonstatten gehen, muss man einfach hinnehmen. Das ist einfach so.

Nimm es leicht! Nimm an der Diskussion teil und stelle deine Meinung als Diskussionsgrundlage zur Verfügung oder halte dich einfach raus, ist mir bei der Helmdiskussion im ersten Akt ja auch ganz gut gelungen.

Kai


----------



## zedriq (22. September 2009)

k, sehe ich (eigentlich bis auf diverse punkte) genauso, habe aber weder zeit noch muße, mich an so einer diskussion zu beteiligen, bei der man - wie du ganz richtig erwähnt hast - eh keine einigung erzielen kann.


----------



## apoptygma (22. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich das nichtmal als Unterhaltung ansehe, aber danke für die Blumen. Echt ohne Worte, was hier abgeht...und echt einladend muss ich gestehen.



Und ich dies nicht einmal als, eine für mich sinnvolle, Diskussion. Trotzdem führe ich diese, weil dies, wie Kai so schön ausformliert sagt, ein Forum ist. 

Was hat das mit "Blockwartsyndrom" zu tun? (ansich vermisse ich grad Martins erneuten Einwurf zum Thema "Godwins Gesetz", der in einem anderen Zusammenhang in meinem Fall ganz schnell auf den Tisch kam, aber das liegt, wie ich bereits sagte, an dem bei den meisten Menschen vorherrschenden Opportunismus)

Ich machs simpler, da Du Dich ja eben nicht belehren lässt.....was ja Dein gutes Recht ist:

Is wie inner Disse mit "Du komms hier net rein.....!" Oft hat man noch die Wahl, andere Schuhe, nen Hemd, dann klappts. Manchmal scheiterts an Dingen, die einem selbst nicht plausibel erscheinen "Mir passt Deine Nase nicht...." Letzteres find ich ebenfalls immer ein wenig arm und ich vermeide derartige Schubladenentscheidungen und liefer schlüssige Begründungen für meine eigenen Entscheidungen.


----------



## zedriq (22. September 2009)

Gut dass wir mal drüber gesprochen haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> (eigentlich bis auf diverse punkte)


Muss ich nicht verstehen oder? In meinem Kopf beißt sich das "eigentlich" mit dem "diverse". Ich bitte um Aufklärung!


apoptygma schrieb:


> wie Kai so schön ausformliert sagt


 Ich denke, das ist auch meine Stärke!


zedriq schrieb:


> Gut dass wir mal drüber gesprochen haben...


Zeigt mir, dass du an keiner sachlichen Diskussion interessiert bist, wodurch sich mein Interesse daran auch erheblich verringert, um nicht zu sagen es löst sich in Luft auf.

Kai


----------



## zedriq (22. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Zeigt mir, dass du an keiner sachlichen Diskussion interessiert bist, wodurch sich mein Interesse daran auch erheblich verringert, um nicht zu sagen es löst sich in Luft auf.



Tja, ist bei mir nicht erst seit eben so, was diese Helm Geschichte angeht. 
Hab' echt bei jeder erneuten Phrase diesbezgl. nur noch ein müdes Lächeln übrig....und/oder nen schnöden Spruch vielleicht.

*EDIT*: "Sachlich"... 


BTW: "Eigentlich" sollte ganz klar ausdrücken, was ich schon geschrieben hab. 



zedriq schrieb:


> ..., habe aber weder zeit noch muße, mich an so einer diskussion zu beteiligen, bei der man - wie du ganz richtig erwähnt hast - eh keine einigung erzielen kann.



*EDIT*:

Schlaft gut... 
...und träumt nicht von Stürzen ohne Helm...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Tja, ist bei mir nicht erst seit eben so, was diese Helm Geschichte angeht.


Schade!

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (22. September 2009)

na toll, wieder mal ne disskusion, und ich habe schon geschlafen. 

@uwe
wie kann ich mich denn da absichern, kann ich nicht einfach hinschreiben, das jede auf seine eigene verantwortung mitfährt??? denn es besteht ja in D keine helmpflicht, so kann ich ja von keinem verlangen das er einen helm mitführt. 

und auch mit dem MTB nimmt man am öffentlichen verkehr teil, man führt doch keine touren auf seinem privatgelände, und egal ob wald oder straße, es ist doch öffentlicher raum, oder nicht???

@alle anderen

ich finde hier wird zu sehr auf moralapostel gemacht, jeder soll handeln wie er will, jeder ist sich selbst der nächste, und es besteht nun mal in D keine helmpflicht. also was soll dieses vorverurteilen eigenltich???  und hier wirft keiner keinem was vor, wenn er ne tour anbietet, und sagt "NUR MIT HELM" es sind halt die regeln des tourveranstallters, und diese sind nun mal zu befolgen. 

@kai  23:51 uhr

 stimmt, allerdingst nehmen hier leute die diskussionen als zu persönlich an, nur weil sie ihr leben neu gestalten , denken sie das sie auf moralisch machen können., und das gilt hier im gesamten forum. 

so jetzt muss ich auch mal was für den BIP tun. bis dann.

ach ja fahre ne tour heute:

regeln: keine
max. anzahl der teilnehmer: 1


----------



## apoptygma (22. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @alle anderen
> 
> ich finde hier wird zu sehr auf moralapostel gemacht, jeder soll handeln wie er will, jeder ist sich selbst der nächste, und es besteht nun mal in D keine helmpflicht. also was soll dieses vorverurteilen eigenltich???  und hier wirft keiner keinem was vor, wenn er ne tour anbietet, und sagt "NUR MIT HELM" es sind halt die regeln des tourveranstallters, und diese sind nun mal zu befolgen.



Komisch, nix anderes hab ich doch gemacht...?!



eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai  23:51 uhr
> 
> stimmt, allerdingst nehmen hier leute die diskussionen als zu persönlich an, nur weil sie ihr leben neu gestalten , denken sie das sie auf moralisch machen können., und das gilt hier im gesamten forum.
> 
> so



Wer gestaltet sein Leben hier im Forum neu? 

Was mir nur auffällt, hier mache sich Leute zu "Sprachrohren" von anderen, bzw. meinen, das hier ein Einzelner nicht in der Lage ist, sich einer Disukussion allein zu stellen. Opportunisten halt. Sobald es die Möglichkeit gibt, gegen einen anderen zu scießen, obwohl ergerade nicht einmal ansatzweise im Thema oder Thema selbst ist, wirds gemacht, weils grad gut passt. Fragt sich nur, ob diese Leute denen wirklich einen Gefallen tun, wenn man sich schulterklopfend daneben stellt. Und das gilt hier auch im gesamten Forum.

Und werde jetzt was für meine Bügelwäsche tun.......


----------



## zedriq (22. September 2009)

Mit Helm wäre mir das sicherlich nicht passiert...  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/473267


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (22. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Mit Helm wäre mir das sicherlich nicht passiert...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/473267




Mit Klickies auf jeden Fall nicht.....aber is ja nur nen Kratzer. Heile Heile Gänschen sing.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/473267


*pust*
Musst du ein Pflaster drauf machen...

kai


----------



## zedriq (22. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mit Klickies auf jeden Fall nicht...



Klickies??! Hör ma auf, Selbst im DH Sport fährt keiner mehr Klickies...schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Bist einfach zu fixiert bei schnellen Lastwechseln (Bein raus, Knie raus, etc.). 
Da würde ich mich an jeder Ecke abpacken. 




Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> *pust*
> Musst du ein Pflaster drauf machen...



Nee, Kai! Da muss Luft dran! 

Platzt zwar ab und an wieder auf, aber wie schon als Kind gilt immer noch der Spruch: "Indianer kennt kein' Schmerz!"

...und hört auf mich zu "bemitleiden"! Komme mir schon blöd vor! Is doch nich mal nen Kratzer...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Selbst im DH Sport fährt keiner mehr Klickies


Sicher?


zedriq schrieb:


> Nee, Kai! Da muss Luft dran!


Mein Gedankengang war ein etwas anderer. (s. u.)


zedriq schrieb:


> "Indianer kennt kein' Schmerz!"


Dann kannst du ja auch ein Pflaster drauf machen...

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (22. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Mit Helm wäre mir das sicherlich nicht passiert...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/473267



Bei rasierten Beinen hätte man das ganz einfach abwischen können

Ist nur spaß!


----------



## zedriq (22. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Sicher?



Brendog (Schladming 09) = Nein
Gee Atherton (Schladming 09) = Nein
Ben Reid (Schladming 09) = Nein
Peaty (Schladming 09) = Nein
Sam Dale (Schladming 07) = Nein
Dan Atherton (Schladming 08) = Nein

...

Die komplette Top5 Riege (Schladming 09) hat keine Klickies an! 




Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Bei rasierten Beinen hätte man das ganz einfach abwischen können
> 
> Ist nur spaß!



Hehe, ja die Locken sind nicht wirklich förderlich.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (22. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @uwe
> wie kann ich mich denn da absichern, kann ich nicht einfach hinschreiben, das jede auf seine eigene verantwortung mitfährt??? denn es besteht ja in D keine helmpflicht, so kann ich ja von keinem verlangen das er einen helm mitführt.
> 
> und auch mit dem MTB nimmt man am öffentlichen verkehr teil, man führt doch keine touren auf seinem privatgelände, und egal ob wald oder straße, es ist doch öffentlicher raum, oder nicht???



Hi Martin, schaue mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243161

Ich bin die TOTP Touren immer als DIMB Mitglied (Guide) gefahren und es waren offizielle DIMB Touren.

Somit ausreichend Versichert


----------



## apoptygma (22. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hi Martin, schaue mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243161
> 
> Ich bin die TOTP Touren immer als DIMB Mitglied (Guide) gefahren und es waren offizielle DIMB Touren.
> 
> Somit ausreichend Versichert




Ab hier wirds ansich für den nicht ausgebildeten unorganisierten Freizeitguide interessant:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3083707&postcount=19


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2009)

@ zedriq
Ich wäre mir bei "keiner" dennoch nicht sicher. Auch fällt auf, dass die Bilder alle aus Schladming sind. Vielleicht ist Schladming einfach eine Strecke, die ohne Klickies besser zu fahren ist.
Aber beweisen kann ich es derzeit nicht.

Kai


----------



## CrossX (22. September 2009)

Also in Winterberg und Willingen sind schon einige Leute mit Klickies unterwegs. Auch im Downhill. 
Ist doch alles Gewöhnungssache. 
Ich meine mich aber auch an ein Foto von Sam Hill aus der letzten Saison zu erinnern, auf dem ich Klickpedale gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (22. September 2009)

@wenke und uwe

danke, werde es mal durchlesen, aber was ich da so auf die schnelle überflogen haben, gilt nicht für die private tour hier (last minute biking) werde dort meine frage posten, weil es mich doch schon interessiert. vorallem unter der premisse das es keine helmpflicht gibt. 


so, habe erstmal 2 leuchen bestellt, incl. adapter für 113 euro. das ist doch mal ein preis für diese beleuchtung






zum vergleich die ibc-axe-dose leuchte


----------



## apoptygma (22. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Also in Winterberg und Willingen sind schon einige Leute mit Klickies unterwegs. Auch im Downhill.
> Ist doch alles Gewöhnungssache.
> Ich meine mich aber auch an ein Foto von Sam Hill aus der letzten Saison zu erinnern, auf dem ich Klickpedale gesehen habe.




Hey Dennis....biste Freitag auch in Menden beim Treff zugegen Abends??


----------



## CrossX (22. September 2009)

Jup. Bin auf jeden Fall da.


----------



## apoptygma (22. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Jup. Bin auf jeden Fall da.





Prima....weil ich auch aufschlagen werden wegen Duisburg 2010


----------



## CrossX (22. September 2009)

Ja, hat Freddy schon angekündigt. Bringst du den Sascha auch mit?


----------



## zedriq (22. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ zedriq
> Vielleicht ist Schladming einfach eine Strecke, die ohne Klickies besser zu fahren ist.



La Bresse, Fort William, Maribor, Pietermartizburg, ...

Denke aber, dass es sicherlich auch noch Rider geben wird, die ab und an auf Klickies setzen. Ist sicherlich auch ein Gewohnheitsding.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Denke aber, dass es sicherlich auch noch Rider geben wird, die ab und an auf Klickies setzen.


Mehr wollte ich gar nicht sagen.

Kai


----------



## zedriq (22. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mehr wollte ich gar nicht sagen.



Jo, hatte Dennis ja eigentlich auch schon angedeutet. Hatte nur den Post noch nicht gesehen... ^^

*EDIT*: Sicherlich auch wetterabhängig...




eminem7905 schrieb:


> so, habe erstmal 2 leuchen bestellt, incl. adapter für 113 euro. das ist doch mal ein preis für diese beleuchtung



schade, dachte du wolltest mehr bestellen...


----------



## eminem7905 (22. September 2009)

ja werde ich auch, nur will ich nicht die katze im sack bestellen, so kann jeder sich mal die funzel live anschuen, und dann kann ich die kaufen, bzw. denke sogar das ich nächste woche noch mal welche bestelle. momentan zieht es ja den dollar in die knie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (22. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> La Bresse, Fort William, Maribor, Pietermartizburg, ...
> 
> Denke aber, dass es sicherlich auch noch Rider geben wird, die ab und an auf Klickies setzen. Ist sicherlich auch ein Gewohnheitsding.



Auf dem Bild aus Fort William hat der Fahrer den 661 Filter SPD Schuh an. Der kann auch mit Klicks gefahren werden. Das spricht ja eigentlich dafür, dass die Fahrer das auch nutzen. Nur so ne Vermutung


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2009)

Klickies?

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (22. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Klickies?
> 
> Kai



der fährt ja auch ein CC-Rennen


----------



## zedriq (22. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild aus Fort William hat der Fahrer den 661 Filter SPD Schuh an. Der kann auch mit Klicks gefahren werden. Das spricht ja eigentlich dafür, dass die Fahrer das auch nutzen. Nur so ne Vermutung



Hehe, Gegenargument: Habe Vans Bikeschuhe, die auch mit Cleats gefahren werden können, aber ich nutze sie ohne. 




Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Klickies?



Sieht sehr danach aus. Punkt geht an Dich.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Hehe, Gegenargument: Habe Vans Bikeschuhe, die auch mit Cleats gefahren werden können, aber ich nutze sie ohne.


Habe Shimano-Klickies und fahre auch gerne mal eins, zwei Runden im Rennen mit Straßenschuhen...

Kai


----------



## CrossX (22. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Hehe, Gegenargument: Habe Vans Bikeschuhe, die auch mit Cleats gefahren werden können, aber ich nutze sie ohne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War ja auch nur ne Vermutung, weil die Schuhe dafür geeignet sind. Ansonsten gibts eigentlich bessere Schuhe für Flats. 

Aber Kai hat ja jetzt den Beweis geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (22. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> der fährt ja auch ein CC-Rennen



Seh ich auch so. Wollte in Duisburg nächstes Jahr auch so starten


----------



## zedriq (22. September 2009)

Ich denke es kommt auch auf Untergründe an, wenn ich nochmal über meine These nachdenke. Wenn's arg "rappelig" zu fahren ist, dürften sich Klickies auszahlen.


----------



## eminem7905 (22. September 2009)

@crossx,

kannst du ein KSG so umbauen, das die S6 leuchen abwechseln an und ausgehen???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt auch auf Untergründe an, wenn ich nochmal über meine These nachdenke. Wenn's arg "rappelig" zu fahren ist, dürften sich Klickies auszahlen.


Was verstehst du unter "rappelig"? Ich würde sagen, dass Klickies dann in Frage kommen, wenn wenige Kurve und viele "Tretpassagen" drin sind.

Kai


----------



## zedriq (22. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass Klickies dann in Frage kommen, wenn wenige Kurve und viele "Tretpassagen" drin sind.



Jepp, gebe Dir recht.

Wie soll ich rappelig definieren? Mir fehlt momentan die geistige Fitness, sry.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Wie soll ich rappelig definieren? Mir fehlt momentan die geistige Fitness, sry.


Nicht schlimm.
Sind so Strecken wie Maribor und Schladming für dich rappelig? Oder die WM-Strecke von 2008 in Val di Sole?

Kai


----------



## Pleitegeier (22. September 2009)

Mit 'rappelig' meint er vermutlich die Bodenbedingungen...man wird halt schon mal gut durchgeschüttelt, auf sehr wurzeligem und felsigem DHs z.b., da fehlt es schon mal an Grip trotz guter Pins

@zedriq: schmeiss die 5050s weg, spätestens beim Lagerwechsel wird dir schlecht


----------



## CrossX (22. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @crossx,
> 
> kannst du ein KSG so umbauen, das die S6 leuchen abwechseln an und ausgehen???



Das Steuergerät für die S6-Lampen muss ja komplett gelötet werden, damit die Lampen abblenden wenn das normale Licht angeht. Das jetzt noch so zu modifizieren, dass du quasi ein Strobolicht hast, kann ich auch nicht. 
Die Pläne für das Steuergerät hab ich mir auch nur aus dem Netz gezogen.
Bei dem waren es aber schon so um die 20 Bauteile auf 3x3cm Platine.


----------



## zedriq (22. September 2009)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Mit 'rappelig' meint er vermutlich die Bodenbedingungen...man wird halt schon mal gut durchgeschüttelt, auf sehr wurzeligem und felsigem DHs z.b., da fehlt es schon mal an Grip trotz guter Pins



Danke für die adäquate Umschreibung. Trifft genau den Punkt.




Pleitegeier schrieb:


> spätestens beim Lagerwechsel wird dir schlecht



Echt??! Why that?
Irgendwas geschriebenes dazu mit Links?

Lese mich grad hier durch. Mich würde aber trotzdem interessieren, wie der Lagerwechsel abläuft bzw. was für welche Lager reinkommen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=316036

BTW: Habe seit 2 Jahren keinerlei Probleme. Pins und Halteschrauben der Platten sind mit Weicon mittelfest eingeklebt. Hält einwandfrei. Lagerspiel hält sich nach zwei Jahren auch in Grenzen.


----------



## Pleitegeier (22. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Echt??! Why that?
> Irgendwas geschriebenes dazu mit Links?
> 
> Lese mich grad hier durch. Mich würde aber trotzdem interessieren, wie der Lagerwechsel abläuft bzw. was für welche Lager reinkommen.
> ...


Nein, eigene Erfahrung. Ich hatte meine nen gutes Jahr, die 5050xx, sahen nur gut aus . Der Grip hatte mich von Anfang an nicht überzeugt, wenn es mal rappelig(! ) wurde z.b.. Lagerspiel hatte ich nicht, aber scheinbar waren die Pedalen undicht. Sie liessen sich fast gar nicht mehr drehen und ich wollte sie eigentlich wieder fit machen. Hab mir längere Pins gekauft und Ersatzlager. Als ich die Pedalen zerlegt hatte, hatte ich die Nase voll. Es sind zwei Lager enthalten, ein sehr kleines Industrieinnenlager, also diese staubgeschützen und nen Nadellager. Das Nadellager war von Rost zerfressen und an den Pedalen festgefressen. Ich musste gut feste kloppen, um sie überhaupt rauszubekommen. Da es absehbar war, dass das Problem wieder auftreten würde, habe ich mich entschlossen da nicht mehr zu investieren. Ich hab das Lagerset wieder zurückgeschickt und die Pins versuche ich gerade im Bikemarkt zu verkaufen 

Hab aber zuvor schon öfter gehört, dass es mit den Lagern oft Ärger gibt, Quellen habe ich sonst keine . Beim Bikefestival in Willingen soll man die Lager auch umsonst erhalten, habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen. Aber...ich bin fertig mit den Dingern. Fahre jetzt übrigens welche von NC17...die haben wesentlich mehr Grip. Mal gucken, ob ich es schaffe die Lager auch zu regeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedriq (22. September 2009)

Ja, man soll sie immer gut schmieren. Stand auch im Thread.
(Bin aber bisher selten bei Nässe unterwegs gewesen.)

Werde in den kommenden Tagen die Pedalen mal wieder fit machen/servicen. 

*EDIT*: Will bei meinem neuen (Muss erstmal gekauft werden/ankommen) Bike FUNN Soljam (in pink) einsetzen. Mal sehen wie die sind.

Ansonsten hatte ich noch NS Legeater in der engeren Auswahl. Hier liegen habe ich noch Primos, die ich wieder fit machen will. Eigentlich sowieso das Hammerpedal!


----------



## apoptygma (23. September 2009)

@Dennis:

Ja, ansich war so der Plan, allerdings macht er sich grad recht rar. Keine Ahnung, müsste er sich mal zu äußern 

Ich kann auch noch nicht zu 100% sagen das ich pünktlich bin, ich versuch zu 7 spätestens ausser Firma zu sein, das ich zu 20 Uhr in Menden bin.


----------



## apoptygma (23. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Hehe, Gegenargument: Habe Vans Bikeschuhe, die auch mit Cleats gefahren werden können, aber ich nutze sie ohne.



Ich hab Schuhe, die auch auf Flat benutzt werden können, aber nutze sie mit. 

I


----------



## sonic3105 (23. September 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RzKxH5nrog&feature=related"]YouTube - BÃ¶hse Onkelz - Nichts ist fÃ¼r immer da[/ame]


----------



## apoptygma (23. September 2009)

@Sascha: Also ne Aussage, ob ich Dich getz Freitag mitnehmen soll, wäre geiler gewesen ;-)


----------



## zedriq (23. September 2009)

Ey, wer linkt denn diese Naziwanker??!!

Sonic, gehts noch??!

Und jetzt erzähl mir bitte nicht, wie jeder Null-Hirn-Vollidiot, der die hört: "Ey, die sind nicht rechts!" Wer's glaubt...Ich sach nur Mexico!


----------



## apoptygma (23. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Ey, wer linkt denn diese Naziwanker??!!
> 
> Sonic, gehts noch??!
> 
> Und jetzt erzähl mir bitte nicht, wie jeder Null-Hirn-Vollidiot, der die hört: "Ey, die sind nicht rechts!" Wer's glaubt...Ich sach nur Mexico!




Hm, ich finde, das mutmaßt getz nen bisschen seltsam an, nachdem Du Drecksossis? (oder sowas in der Richtung) in Richtung Tokio Hotel gebrüllt hast.

Wie auch immer...

Ich bin biken!


----------



## shaun_baker (23. September 2009)

Man was geht den hier die letzten Tage ab
Diskusion über Diskusion und das über Themen die banal sind. 

Nennt man das beim biken Herbst/Winterloch trotzdem interessant mitzulesen teilweise 

Leute in München wird einer totgeschlagen, weil er Zivilcourage gezeigt hat. Opelaner bangen um ihren Job in Bochum. Deutsche Soldaten fallen in Afghanistan. Ein Linienbus stürzt in die Wupper.

Was ich damit sagen will ist das es wichtigere Dinge gibt als Helmpflicht (ok fahr auch nur mit Helm, wegen der Sicherheit, auch wenn bei mir nix ist was man beschädigen kann) und Musikgeschmack.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. September 2009)

Was hast du von Leuten erwartet, die ein





zedriq schrieb:


> gesteigertes Blockwartsyndrom


 haben?
Ich verweise an dieser Stelle noch mal darauf, dass ich die meisten hier im Thread persönlich kenne und als durchaus sympathisch einschätze. Aber vielleicht liegt der Fehler ja bei mir...

kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (23. September 2009)

@ kai hab auch keinen persönlich angesprochen. ist halt mein ablauf im netz erstmal kicker.de, dann derwesten.de, spiegelonline usw und zum schluss mal hier reinschauen. um nen bissel zu schmunseln nach den chaosmeldungen aus den tageszeitungen.


----------



## zedriq (23. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hm, ich finde, das mutmaßt getz nen bisschen seltsam an, nachdem Du Drecksossis? (oder sowas in der Richtung) in Richtung Tokio Hotel gebrüllt hast.



Was hab ich? Komm' mal klar...und lies Dir das ggf. nochmal durch.

Mir misfällt es halt, dass einige solche Threads nutzen, um anderen ihren Stil, Geschmack oder whatever aufzudrängen. Als nichts geringeres empfinde ich solche Videolinks in einem Bikeforum...und obendrein dann noch so einen Driss zu linken. Ohne Worte.


----------



## zedriq (23. September 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will ist das es wichtigere Dinge gibt als Helmpflicht (ok fahr auch nur mit Helm, wegen der Sicherheit, auch wenn bei mir nix ist was man beschädigen kann) und Musikgeschmack.



Haste vollkommen recht! Deshalb hatte ich mich aus dem Helm Thema schon (mehrfach) ausgeklinkt! 

Aber Onkelz hat bei mir nichts mit Musikgeschmack zu tun sondern mit Meinungsmache! (*EDIT*: Auch wenn das von sonic gar nicht so gedacht war.)




Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht liegt der Fehler ja bei mir...



Die Einstellung lob ick mer... 
Erstmal bei sich selbst suchen. Sollte ein jeder auf der Welt mal probieren.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. September 2009)

@shaun_baker
Du warst gar nicht gemeint. Ich meinte "zedriq". Du hast dich frecherweise  einfach dazwischengeschummelt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Race-Kralle88 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber vielleicht liegt der Fehler ja bei mir...
> ...


Mal angenommen, ich wäre trotz intensiver Suche bis in die letzte Hirnrinde hinein nicht fündig geworden, wäre dies ein Problem?

Kai


----------



## zedriq (23. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Du warst gar nicht gemeint. Ich meinte "zedriq". Du hast dich frecherweise  einfach dazwischengeschummelt.



Also ich habs geschnallt... 




Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, ich wäre trotz intensiver Suche bis in die letzte Hirnrinde hinein nicht fündig geworden, wäre dies ein Problem?



Den Kommentar spar ich mir jetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Also ich habs geschnallt...


Ich habe es ja auch Christan erklärt.


zedriq schrieb:


> Den Kommentar spar ich mir jetzt...


Und du meinst, so kommen wir weiter?

Kai


----------



## zedriq (23. September 2009)

Och, Kai. Ich retourniere doch nicht jeden Ball. 

Hab meinen Standpunkt klar dargelegt und denke das Thema ist meinerseits abhgehakt oder soll ich jetzt jedem meine Doktrin aufzwängen? 

Ist auch nicht Sinn der Sache, denke ich. Meine Einwürfe sollen provozieren und zum Nachdenken anregen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ersteres schaffe ich ja hier zumindest schon.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (23. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Ey, wer linkt denn diese Naziwanker??!!
> 
> Sonic, gehts noch??!
> 
> Und jetzt erzähl mir bitte nicht, wie jeder Null-Hirn-Vollidiot, der die hört: "Ey, die sind nicht rechts!" Wer's glaubt...Ich sach nur Mexico!



 Alter schwede Bildung wird bei den Kiddies immer mehr zur Mangelwahre. Na ja Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung.


----------



## zedriq (23. September 2009)

War das jetzt an mich gerichtet?? Kiddies?? 

Gehe mal davon aus, denn Du hast mich zitiert. Wenn ja, Kiddiealter ist seit 20 Jahren vorbei...

(Naja, wie auch immer...wenn's so ist, wundert's mich (fast) nicht mehr bei den ganzen Äußerungen der letzten Tage.     Man bin ich derzeit froh, dass ich keinen Helm hab!  )


----------



## schuh074 (23. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Ey, wer linkt denn diese Naziwanker??!!
> 
> Sonic, gehts noch??!
> 
> Und jetzt erzähl mir bitte nicht, wie jeder Null-Hirn-Vollidiot, der die hört: "Ey, die sind nicht rechts!" Wer's glaubt...Ich sach nur Mexico!



Musikgeschmäcker gehen nun mal in verschieden Richtungen.....und so prollhaft auf einen link zureagieren ,zeigt nicht von höheren ..... werten.
bei anderen videolinks wird nur gemeckert ,jetzt hat es hier nichts mehr zu suchen.......????
immer ne sache des betrachters und die onkelz sind nicht die rechte kombo schlecht hin und jugendsünden haben wir alle.....

denn wer im glashaus sitzt sollt im keller vö.....ln


----------



## eminem7905 (23. September 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGjKWJcyTYE"]YouTube - Die Wildecker Herzbuben - Herzilein[/ame]


----------



## zedriq (23. September 2009)

Haha, Prollhaft!

Ihr seid echt...

Wie gesagt: Meiner Meinung nach haben diese Typen nichts mit Musik zu tun!




schuh074 schrieb:


> denn wer im glashaus sitzt sollt im keller vö.....ln



...und das soll jetzt geistreich sein, oder was? 

Naja, whatever, ich scheine mich an der Klientel dieses Threads arg zu stoßen... 




eminem7905 schrieb:


> YouTube - Die Wildecker Herzbuben - Herzilein



Sehr geil, e !!!

...aber sind die nicht auch rechts...


----------



## schuh074 (23. September 2009)

zitat:...und das soll jetzt geistreich sein, oder was? 

Naja, whatever, ich scheine mich an der Klientel dieses Threads arg zu stoßen... 


geistreich nicht ,aber ich glaube passend

wer sich mit der materie auskennt und mal auf den indez schaut, der weiß....was los ist.
ne kombo die über 20 jahre bekannt war bzw ist,mehrere nr 1 plazierungen hatte. den weg über die miedien gesucht um sachen richtig zu stellen......

aber was solls ,zu deiner beruhigung, der w. macht ja solo weiter und der rest
auch aber unterfernerliefen....ergo keine neuen scheiben(zu deiner beruhigung)

und der w. hat mehrere fußballsongs gemacht,die zur wm 2006 bzw in mehreren fußballstadien  gespielt werden.


----------



## schuh074 (23. September 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKDJ7ffAxwk"]YouTube - Noren Antistars-Unser Stadion Unsre Regeln[/ame]


Guckst du,ich glaube sogar das der alte sänger kevin ,mit dabei ist.
comeback versuch nachdem er lange im koma lag....


----------



## schuh074 (23. September 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ_0Sub3rWw&feature=related"]YouTube - WM 2006 Deutschland-Italien - Gewinnen kann jeder[/ame]

noch so ein ding.......fair und unpolitisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (23. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> War das jetzt an mich gerichtet?? Kiddies??
> 
> Gehe mal davon aus, denn Du hast mich zitiert. Wenn ja, Kiddiealter ist seit 20 Jahren vorbei...



Ich kenne dein Alter ja gar nicht, aber nachdem was ich hier bisher so gelesen habe würde ich das geistige Alter so auf 14-16 beziffern.


----------



## apoptygma (23. September 2009)

Und es wurde auch Rad gefahren 

37 km, 795 HM, 2:36 kreuz und quer durche Trails zwischen Hohenlimburg und Wiblingwerde mit dem Jenzi, sovie Stevie und Flo vonne Aylienz und Olli.

Beine zerkratzt, nassen Ar.sch bekommen, egal....war klasse.


----------



## mistermoo (23. September 2009)

jo schöne tour, suchen und finden, so sollte es sein, war jedenfalls ganz nett, danke auch an alle mitfahrer


@onkelz_unwissenden
wie es schon geschrieben wurde, haben die onkelz da mal überhaupt nix rechtes groß verbreitet, aber naja, sind wir nicht alle in irgendeiner form rechts, ist ja nur die frage auf welche weise oder was wir damit verbinden....  

was ist überhaupt rechts/was ist überhaupt links....... bla blub egal, jeder wie er will, wird zeit für neue musik links hier im forum, könnte da mal was raussuchen

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhJN70L5k_M"]YouTube - PARRA PA PA PA PA PA PA PA PA (8) = )[/ame]


----------



## zedriq (23. September 2009)

LOOOL, Prust...genau dieses "die waren es mal, sinds aber nicht mehr...und das ist mir egal" Gelaber meinte ich. Whatever, die letzten Posts sagen alles über euren Geistesstand. 

Ja, ja und Metzgerbubi...Lass uns mal treffen, dann kann ich Dir mein Alter genauer mitteilen... 

Hatte diverse Zeilen vorhin wieder gelöscht, aber nun fühle ich mich echt bestätigt, dass ich diese nicht hätte löschen müssen. 


Aber ehrlich gesagt geht's mir auch wirklich am A***H vorbei, was hier über mich geschrieben wird... 
Ich KENNE Euch nicht, Ihr kennt MICH nicht...und das kann auch gerne/bitte so bleiben. 

Hört ma weida Onkelz. Macht intelligent! Steht bestimmt auch irgendwo geschrieben. *prust*


Hier guck ma...auch ne Combo, über die mal ähnliches gesagt wurde... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0AGUywHntw"]YouTube - Slayer - Angel of Death[/ame]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6_zsJ8KPP0"]YouTube - Slayer ~ Angel of Death (Lyrics)[/nomedia] (Hier sind die comments interessant.)


----------



## mistermoo (23. September 2009)

@zedriq

scheinbar geht es dir wirklich nur darum deine zeit mit geistigen ergüssen im prekariats stil zu verbringen, ich würde es sehr begrüssen wenn du diesen thread einfach meidest, leichte persönliche angriffe deiner art sind doch langsam von einigen hier für überflüssig empfunden


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (23. September 2009)

Sag mal haben sie dir 16 Milionen mal in Hirn geschissen? (Sodom Erwachet)

Ich bin bestimmt nicht dein Bubi und dein Alter geht mir am Arsch vorbei, wenn du hier Geistigen Bullshit ablässt brauchste dich nicht wundern das du solche koments erntest.

Alter du glaubst wohl auch noch erstens das ich mir von jeder Pfeife auf die Augen hauen lasse? 

Können mal zusammen Biken wenn du möchtest, allerdings solltest du dafür auch was draufhaben.


----------



## apoptygma (23. September 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Sag mal haben sie dir 16 Milionen mal in Hirn geschissen? (Sodom Erwachet)
> 
> Ich bin bestimmt nicht dein Bubi und dein Alter geht mir am Arsch vorbei, wenn du hier Geistigen Bullshit ablässt brauchste dich nicht wundern das du solche koments erntest.
> 
> ...




Gut getz!

Nee isso!


----------



## zedriq (23. September 2009)

Hättest Du wohl gerne...

Das Forum stellt eine Community dar und in solchen ist es eben gegeben, miteinander auszukommen, was euch scheinbar fernliegt.

Whatever, nehme mich einfach zurück und gut is.

Ist echt lachhaft, aber in den vergangenen Tagen wurde hier mal was geschrieben mit dem O-Ton, hier anderen Euren Stempel aufdrücken zu wollen. Bitte sehr weiterhin...aber nicht mit/bei mir. Nettes, erfülltes Leben Euch allen.


----------



## zedriq (23. September 2009)

Haha, das wird ja immer besser... 
Nee, sorry ich verbessere mich: Das MUSS so bleiben! Euch will gar keiner kennenlernen...und mit Dir biken, Metzgerwhatever? Geht nicht, hab keinen Helm. 

(Randnotiz: Threadabo gelöscht!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (23. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Haha, das wird ja immer besser...
> Nee, sorry ich verbessere mich: Das MUSS so bleiben! Euch will gar keiner kennenlernen...und mit Dir biken, Metzgerwhatever? Geht nicht, hab keinen Helm.
> 
> (Randnotiz: Threadabo gelöscht!)



Is denn gut getz?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (23. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Und es wurde auch Rad gefahren
> 
> 37 km, 795 HM, 2:36 kreuz und quer durche Trails zwischen Hohenlimburg und Wiblingwerde mit dem Jenzi, sovie Stevie und Flo vonne Aylienz und Olli.
> 
> Beine zerkratzt, nassen Ar.sch bekommen, egal....war klasse.



48,9km 654h 2:37:50h 21,63km/h und auch einen nassen Ar***


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (23. September 2009)

zedriq schrieb:


> Haha, das wird ja immer besser...
> Nee, sorry ich verbessere mich: Das MUSS so bleiben! Euch will gar keiner kennenlernen...und mit Dir biken, Metzgerwhatever? Geht nicht, hab keinen Helm.
> 
> (Randnotiz: Threadabo gelöscht!)



Kann dir einen leihen..... 

Keiner will oder kann mit mir Biken.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (23. September 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Kann dir einen leihen.....
> 
> Keiner will oder kann mit mir Biken.



Wenn meine Schulter wieder heile ist komm ich mit Helm vorbei zum radeln!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (23. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wenn meine Schulter wieder heile ist komm ich mit Helm vorbei zum radeln!


----------



## eminem7905 (23. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wenn meine Schulter wieder heile ist komm ich mit Helm vorbei zum radeln!



was ist passiert???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (23. September 2009)

Wenn einer von Euch Cracks noch nen Hilfe-Tip für nen überlastetes Knie hat (außer Finalgon) welches ich beim Langenberg Marathon aufs Knie knallen kann um einigermaßen schmerzfrei durchzukommen, dem wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## eminem7905 (23. September 2009)

schmerztabletten???
aber dadurch geht natürlich die ursache für den schmerz nicht weg.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (23. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> was ist passiert???



P-weg nach 20km auf Aspahlt (Nass) ausgerutscht und volle Pulle auf die Schulter.
So was von Blau das glaubst du nicht vom Ellenbogen bis hoch über die Schulter.
Zur Zeit nur leichtes Gelände oder Strasse bzw Radwege.
Aber trozdem ins Ziel!


----------



## eminem7905 (23. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> P-weg nach 20km auf Aspahlt (Nass) ausgerutscht und volle Pulle auf die Schulter.
> So was von Blau das glaubst du nicht vom Ellenbogen bis hoch über die Schulter.
> Zur Zeit nur leichtes Gelände oder Strasse bzw Radwege.



deshalb nur mit protektoren fahren, wenn schon denn schon  *duckundweg* 

hauptsache knochen heil.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (23. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wenn einer von Euch Cracks noch nen Hilfe-Tip für nen überlastetes Knie hat (außer Finalgon) welches ich beim Langenberg Marathon aufs Knie knallen kann um einigermaßen schmerzfrei durchzukommen, dem wäre ich sehr dankbar



Tramal


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (23. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hauptsache knochen heil.



Das weis ich noch nicht so genau.
War noch nicht beim Artz! Werde erst noch den Langenberg fahren.
Wenn es danach immer noch nicht wieder gut ist werde ich doch mal einen Artz dazu befragen.


----------



## mistermoo (23. September 2009)

uwe uwe uwe, mach kein mist sonst gibts noch ne protese

gute besserung dir und wenki natürlich


----------



## schuh074 (23. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wenn einer von Euch Cracks noch nen Hilfe-Tip für nen überlastetes Knie hat (außer Finalgon) welches ich beim Langenberg Marathon aufs Knie knallen kann um einigermaßen schmerzfrei durchzukommen, dem wäre ich sehr dankbar [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/3-x-120-ml-MUAY-THAI-BOXING-LINIMENT-OIL-SPORT-OL_W0QQitemZ260384674192QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Kampfsport_Kampfsport_Zubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item3ca022d190&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> ...


----------



## schuh074 (23. September 2009)

schuh074 schrieb:


> apoptygma schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn einer von Euch Cracks noch nen Hilfe-Tip für nen überlastetes Knie hat (außer Finalgon) welches ich beim Langenberg Marathon aufs Knie knallen kann um einigermaßen schmerzfrei durchzukommen, dem wäre ich sehr dankbar [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (23. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> P-weg nach 20km auf Aspahlt (Nass) ausgerutscht und volle Pulle auf die Schulter.
> So was von Blau das glaubst du nicht vom Ellenbogen bis hoch über die Schulter.
> Zur Zeit nur leichtes Gelände oder Strasse bzw Radwege.
> Aber trozdem ins Ziel!



Auweia das ist ja echt übel. Tut mir sehr leid für dich. Hättest mal ruhig früher damit rausrücken können.
Allen Respekt vor deiner Leidensfähigkeit.

Möchte nur nebenbei anmerken das du doch früher zum Dock gehen solltest. Siehe es mal so, wenn dir die Schulter am Langenberg Probleme macht hast du mit einer Therapie noch die Möglichkeit den Krankheitsprozess zu verkürzen. Abgesehen davon lassen sich mögliche Spätschäden ersehen und als Familienvater 20-30 Jahre vor der Rente ist das sicher auch keine schlechte Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (24. September 2009)

Moin!

@Uwe:
Ich glaube, Du meinst Traumeel nicht? ;-) Das hab ich noch hier in Tablettenform, die nehm ich seit gestern getz 3 mal täglich zum Voltarenverband.

@Schuh:
Danke  Wie gesagt, an Salbe fahr ich immer mit Finalgon, das is sone durchblutungsfördernde, die brennt recht ordentlich, wenn Du dich bewegst . Früher sagte man wohl Bienengift dazu. Damit bin ich in Wickede und Sundern gut durchgekommen.

@Martin:
Ja, das schon richtig. Ich mutmaße mal, das es jetzt zur feuchten Jahreszeit wieder meine sch.....Arthrose inne nie is. Meine Beiden schauen ja durchs jahrelange Handballspielen und diversen Stürzen hier etwas lädiert aus und glänzen mit Knorpelabbau.

Na ja, übern Langenberg werd ich das noch schaffen , dann werd ich trotzdem mal wieder meine Sitzpostition  modifizieren müssen und nen bissken rumtesten müssen. Denn der Schmerz kommt eben auch nur unter Belastung aufm Rad. Nicht brutal aber dauerhaft und das nervt nen bisken.

Also danke nochmal zusammen.....


----------



## schuh074 (24. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @Schuh:
> Danke  Wie gesagt, an Salbe fahr ich immer mit Finalgon, das is sone durchblutungsfördernde, die brennt recht ordentlich, wenn Du dich bewegst . Früher sagte man wohl Bienengift dazu. Damit bin ich in Wickede und Sundern gut durchgekommen.



DA hast du recht ,es ist immer noch bienengift bzw der wirkstoff wird verarbeitet oder so .
aber wie gesagt du kannst das zeug haben..


----------



## apoptygma (24. September 2009)

schuh074 schrieb:


> DA hast du recht ,es ist immer noch bienengift bzw der wirkstoff wird verarbeitet oder so .
> aber wie gesagt du kannst das zeug haben..



nem geschenkten Barsch.... 

Müssen wir dann ma nen Übergabezeitpunkt ausmachen


----------



## sonic3105 (24. September 2009)

@zedrig Pass mal auf du Vogel 
was die band für einen Hintergrund hat scheinst du wahrscheinlich genau zu wissen denn du kennst jeden einzelnen
persönlich......

Mir ist es ehrlich ziemlich egal was sie denken solange die Musik gut ist.
p.S 
Die älteren Stücke was ja nunmal auch Verboten ist höre ich auch nicht aber mir Latte was du über mich denkst.

@Wencke
Ach du meinst zwecks Trailjunkz, ich weiss noch nicht ob ich kommen werde.
Muss noch ein wenig was erledigen.


----------



## apoptygma (24. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke
> Ach du meinst zwecks Trailjunkz, ich weiss noch nicht ob ich kommen werde.
> Muss noch ein wenig was erledigen.




Um 20 Uhr Abends? ;-)

Nee im Ernst, ich fänds schon schön, wenn Du mit kämst. Schon allein, damit genug dabei sind, die über die Team-Gschichte nächstes Jahr miteintscheiden sag ich mal.

Ist eigentlich die Langenbergfahrerei bei Dir geklärt?

Fabi startet übrigens auch


----------



## apoptygma (24. September 2009)

Und wieder Zeit für gute Musik!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-8NeL4pge4"]YouTube - Uprising - Muse[/ame]

Gruß an Sebastian ;-)

Es gibt Combos, da wird "Niederknien" zur Dauereinrichtung.....und das seit Jahren, von Album zu Album!


----------



## zedriq (24. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @zedrig Pass mal auf du Vogel
> was die band für einen Hintergrund hat scheinst du wahrscheinlich genau zu wissen denn du kennst jeden einzelnen
> persönlich......



"_Pass ma auf Du Vogel..._"...ist ein sehr geistreiches Statement und lässt mal wieder tief in die Testosteronkiste blicken.

Aufpassen worauf...blah' hier irgendwen anders voll. Lern erstmal lesen und schreiben.


----------



## sonic3105 (24. September 2009)

@Zedrig
du ich kann lesen und schreiben,
aber dein geistreiches Gesülze ständige Provo....
und eigentlich nur gegengerede geht mir auffen sack
 und aufpassen, auf das geschriebene auf nichts anderes war es bezogen.

denn wir kennen uns weder Persönlich noch irgendwas adneres und nach deinem auftritt hier die letzten Tage bzw Wochen kann ich da auch gut und gerne drauf verzichten.

Und um meinen Testosteron Spiegel mach dir mal keine Sorgen.


----------



## zedriq (24. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Zedrig
> du ich kann lesen und schreiben,



Glaub' ich nicht, denn sonst könntest Du ein *g* von einem *q* unterscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (25. September 2009)

ich hatte doch recht in erinnerung das sich da wer hier nicht mehr zu wort melden wollte, leere versprechen wie auch sonst etwaiges als leer zu bezeichnen ist....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. September 2009)

Diskutiere nie mit Idioten. Sie ziehen dich auf Ihr Niveau herunter und schlagen dich dort mit Ihrer Erfahrung.

In diesem Sinne, 
gute Nacht,
Kai


----------



## apoptygma (25. September 2009)

Moin!

Kurzmeldung vor dem "Horrorwochenende" bei meinem Geldgeber.

@Sascha:
Ich habe Freddy für heute Abend abgesagt, ich schaff das alles zeitlich nicht, bzw. würde ich wichtigen Nachtschlaf opfern für meine Samstagstätigkeit als Tombola-Maus in meiner Bude. Die Aylienz Sitzung ging gestern schon so arg lang.....4 Std. Schlaf heute Nacht...na ja.

Ich habe ihm alles Wesentliche per PM mitgeteilt (habe u. U. noch ne gute Frau vonne Aylienz am Start, sie sagt mir die Woche ob ja oder nein, Jenz kennt sie, wir sind in Wickede mit ihr gefahren), also eben quasi, das der 8er mit uns steht, da mir alle ne Zusage für unseren (ich liebe dieses Wort) ambitionierten 8er erteilt haben  Vielleicht schaffst Du es ja doch noch heute Abend da hin.

@Jenz:
Spinning sind schon 15 Leute meine ich , das wird lustig.

So....ich muss los *nöhl


----------



## eminem7905 (25. September 2009)

WOCHENENDE!!!!!!! in 30 min. Feierabend!!!!!!


----------



## mistermoo (25. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> WOCHENENDE!!!!!!! in 30 min. Feierabend!!!!!!



immer diese praktikanten.....


----------



## eminem7905 (25. September 2009)

gehe um 16 uhr biken mit seb. , ab aral-tanke, wer bock hat, um 16 uhr araltanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic3105 (25. September 2009)

euch viel spass beim biken, ich bin später in duisburg also schonmal nicht dabei...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. September 2009)

@ Martin
Ich habe auch keine Zeit.
Ich werde gleich nach Dortmund fahren *freu*
Aber vielleicht klappt ja die Tage was...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (25. September 2009)

Schnell reinhüpf, Musik da lass....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WdDxfXhaDg&feature=related"]YouTube - Radiohead - Creep (live SummerSonic, MTV, 2003)[/ame]

raus und ins Bett.....

Sonntag Tour gegen Mittag, wohin, noch keine Ahnung (ggf. Uwes nochmal nachfahren), Teilnehmer noch unbekannt (Kai?) ggf. Jenz wenn ers schafft, ggf. Fabi. Gucken wir einfach mal. Angedacht waren so 40km rum mit rund 1000 HM in Spaziermanier, weil Mutti sich Montag in die Endphase der Langenbergvorbereitung wirft und ab Donnerstag regeneriert und nur noch Samstag ne kleine runde am See dreht.

Freu mich irgendwie echt total auf Bruchhausen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> (Kai?)


So. ist bei mir schlecht, weil ich mich heute schon für So. versprochen habe. Es sei denn du würdest die Tour recht früh ansetzen, wovon ich nicht ausgehe...
Früh bedeutet in Zahlen nicht weit nach 10Uhr.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Schnell reinhüpf, Musik da lass....
> 
> YouTube - Radiohead - Creep (live SummerSonic, MTV, 2003)
> 
> ...




Wann Sonnatg bin eventuell dabei!


----------



## apoptygma (26. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wann Sonnatg bin eventuell dabei!



Das müsste aber, und das meine ich ECHT ERNST , noch nen ticken ruhiger als das letzte mal werden, fahr ich mir schon am Sonntag mein Knie in die Fritten, wär das blöd ;-)

@Kai:
Wenn Du schon versprochen bist, dann ist das auch so 

Ggf. schwenk ich auch ganz um und guck mal, das ich den Neu-Aylien Flo nochmal "rekrutiere" für ner kleine Runde hier. Was ggf. auch Jenz nen bissken mehr entgegen kommt, da wir das auch am Nachmittag starten könnten, was mir derzeit wegen "soviel Schlagf wie nur möglich" auch sehr lieb wäre.

Ach schaun wir ma......


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon versprochen bist, dann ist das auch so


Das bleibt auch so, ja! Aber wäre doch gelacht wenn sich das nicht irgendwie kombinieren lassen würde. Aber das hat schon beim letzten Mal nicht geklappt 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach schaun wir ma......


Ja, sehen wir ja dann...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Dark2308 (26. September 2009)

wir starten gleich nee ept runde

start 13.30  kirchwinkelstr.


----------



## eminem7905 (26. September 2009)

so, ich bin auch von meine 2 touren zurück, 1x etwa 2,5 stunden auf den neuen trails aus hasley -->holthausen und über den berg wo die burg steht richtung dahl und dann obenrum richtung eilperfeld, nach dder F1 war ich noch auf einer kleinen hausrunde incl. diverser trails, man das bike zaubert mir jedesmal ein lächseln ins gesicht. 

morgen gehts zw. 10-11 uhr für etwa 2-3 stunden richtung talsperre und dann über zurstraße -->trail Dahl dann eilperfeld nach hause. wie gesagt wer bock hat, melden. 

ach ja, brauche ne starrgabel für mein zweitbike, wer kann mal was empfehlen, oder ein paar namen in die runde werfen, das ich mich mal informieren kann.


----------



## apoptygma (27. September 2009)

So, Tour für heute hat sich kurzfristig komplett anders "entschieden"

In Menden ist Kartoffelfest und im Rahmen des Kartoffelfestes hat Dünnebacke, die Bude wo Freddy arbeitet, geöffnet, mit Grillgut und Waffeln.....alsoooooo werde ich natürlich dahin fahren 

Wer Bock hat mitzukommen (Ruhrtalradweg ca. 80 km hin- und zurück), möge sich melden bzw. bis 12:30 rum anrufen. Ansonsten düse ich gegen 13 Uhr los. Denn im GA Tempo brauchts schon 1,75 Std. ungefähr hin.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So, Tour für heute hat sich kurzfristig komplett anders "entschieden"
> 
> In Menden ist Kartoffelfest und im Rahmen des Kartoffelfestes hat Dünnebacke, die Bude wo Freddy arbeitet, geöffnet, mit Grillgut und Waffeln.....alsoooooo werde ich natürlich dahin fahren
> 
> ...



Ich fahre heute so zwischen 13-13:30 mit meinem Kumpel in Gevelsberg ne Runde.


----------



## apoptygma (27. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute so zwischen 13-13:30 mit meinem Kumpel in Gevelsberg ne Runde.



Ich ess ne Wurst für Dich mit 

Viel Spass....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. September 2009)

So bin zurück.
Heute am dan der Hasper längs Richtung Priorei danach ab nach Hagen Dahl und Rauf zur Hohenlimburg. Anschlißend an der Ruhr lang bis Vorhalle und Über Cafe Halle (Tücking) wieder nach Haus.
Waren 63km 780hm in 3:10h bei super Wetter.


----------



## apoptygma (27. September 2009)

So...auch wieder zurück.

Da Jenzi ja an seinem neuen Race-Fully-Rahmen basteln musste, war ich mit Fabi allein unterwegs nach Bösperde zum Kartoffelfest *yummie, bissken Räder bei Dünnebacke geschaut, lecker Wurst und Reibekuchen verdrückt.

Score-Board:
79,53 km, 3:56, 388 HM, 20,2er Schnitt, Puls 136.

Auch bei allegeilstem Wetter 

Meiner Bürgerpflicht bin ich allerdings demzufolge heute nicht mehr nachgegangen, stelle aber für mich fest, passt schon.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. September 2009)

@ Martin,

wo hattes du den das Pitch in England gesehen!
Ich brauch ein neues Fully!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich brauch ein neues Fully!


Hat das einen speziellen Grund oder einfach nur nach dem Motto "Öfter mal was Neues"?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hat das einen speziellen Grund oder einfach nur nach dem Motto "Öfter mal was Neues"?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ich hab mein altes Hardtail in Einzelteile verkauft und das alte Fully hat mein Bruder.
Jetzt hab ich so viel Platz im Keller und brauch was neues
Für gemütliche Touren und Trailsurfen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich hab mein altes Hardtail in Einzelteile verkauft und das alte Fully hat mein Bruder.
> Jetzt hab ich so viel Platz im Keller und brauch was neues
> Für gemütliche Touren und Trailsurfen.


Ach so. Wenn ich mal wieder halbwegs der Alte bin und das Wetter bis dahin noch (oder wieder  ) gut ist würde ich mir das Ganze gerne aus der Nähe anschauen  Aber ohne neues Bike würde ich gerne mal wieder mit dir fahren. Gefühlsmäßig macht es aber derzeit wenig Sinn.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ach so. Wenn ich mal wieder halbwegs der Alte bin und das Wetter bis dahin noch (oder wieder  ) gut ist würde ich mir das Ganze gerne aus der Nähe anschauen  Aber ohne neues Bike würde ich gerne mal wieder mit dir fahren. Gefühlsmäßig macht es aber derzeit wenig Sinn.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Was ist den mit dir los?
Bist du Krank oder hast du einfach mal keinen Bock zum Radeln.
Wir können gern mal wieder eine Runde drehen bin für fast alles bereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Was ist den mit dir los?
> Bist du Krank oder hast du einfach mal keinen Bock zum Radeln.
> Wir können gern mal wieder eine Runde drehen bin für fast alles bereit.


Weiß ich nicht. Krank bin ich nicht, gesund irgendwie auch nicht. Einfach ein schlechter Monat (360km bislang). Nach Hagen habe ich 2,5Wochen annähernd gar nix gemacht und zeigte allergieähnliche Symptome (stundenweise laufende Nase, ab und zu Nieserei). Nachdem die sich wieder etwas gebessert haben, habe ich die Tage wieder mit biken angefangen und stelle keine Verschlechterung meines Zustandes fest, habe ihn aber weiter im Auge und fange ganz vorsichtig an wieder zu biken.
Dass ich mich noch nicht toll fühle könnte an der Pause liegen. Sollte das anhalten werde ich mal einen Arzt aufsuchen...

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Wenn ich mich wieder fit für Touren mit dir fühle sage ich Bescheid


----------



## eminem7905 (27. September 2009)

@uwe, 

alle pitches sind bis auf weiteres ausverkauft, ansonsten hier, vielleicht kommen bald die 2010 modelle. oder schau auf die rose bikes, die sind der hammer, vor allem mein 140mm fully, einfach nur geil (aber ich denke das behauptet jeder von seinem bike)

http://freeborn.co.uk/

sehe im ausverkauf ist noch ein pitch 970 pfund

hier waren auch mal welche

http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/category/336/Bikes


EDIT:

was sagt ihr zu dieser gabel, shice, gibts was besseres????
http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...d=673&osCsid=ff26ee0d59b0de2dac8a006f6cfad313

ich sags mal so, früher mit meinem alten GT, bin ich auch ohne federgabel gefahren, und wenn man nur waldautobahnen nutzt, dann brauch kein mensch bei 2,25 reifen eine federgalbel, und ich denke eine starrgabel ist auch nicht wirklich starr, die federt auch was. und incl. arme hat man auch ein wenig federweg.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. September 2009)

@ Martin
Was willst du mit der Starrgabel bezwecken? Was soll die Starrgabel an Eigenschaften mitbringen (Gewicht? Optik? ...?)

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kill[O]R (28. September 2009)

> ach ja, brauche ne starrgabel für mein zweitbike, wer kann mal was empfehlen, oder ein paar namen in die runde werfen, das ich mich mal informieren kann.



Schau mal hier, ist die Trigon, wiegt real ungeküzt 498g, und ist nahezu baugleich mit der Ritchey und deutlich günstiger...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Carbon-MTB-Gabel...eile?hash=item2ea8120c11&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Und schau mal hier im Post 390 ...

http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?p=102687&highlight=Starrgabel#post102687

Zu den Fahreigenschaften musst du den Beat mal anschreiben, der hat sich auch hier im Forum angemeldet: Beatit

Viel Erfolg...


----------



## sonic3105 (28. September 2009)

Moin zusammen .... 
Ich lebe noch 

Verfolge aber das gescheehen gerade hier nicht mehr so wirklich.
Wäre gestern gerne mitgefahren aber musste Arbeiten.

Also dann ein netten Tag wünsche ich euch
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SAZrROyBWI&hl=de"]YouTube - Guano Apes - Quietly[/ame]


----------



## eminem7905 (28. September 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Martin
> Was willst du mit der Starrgabel bezwecken? Was soll die Starrgabel an Eigenschaften mitbringen (Gewicht? Optik? ...?)
> 
> Gruß Kai



hmmm, ohne gabel kann ich ja schlecht fahren, also muss eine gabel schon von der technischen seite ans bike. desweiteren, habe ich ein bike mit 140mm und ich dache so eine edelstadtschlam** wäre doch mal sehr nett. die eine verlinkte gabel fand ich eigentlich super von der optik, und für mal eben zum garten/stadt/arbeit/waldautobahnen, brauche ich nicht zwingend eine federgabel. 

mochte mein altes cube über den winter ein wenig verändern, wie z.b. starrgebael, 28-11 kassette, andere felgen mit 2,35 reifen, anderen lenker etc. aber mit teilen (teils gebraucht) die von der preis leistung ok sind. und dieser thread ist genau der richtige http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=417597



die gabel die mir KILLOR in post 390 gezeigt hat, ist nicht das was ich suche. will eine mit geraden rohren. und auf den Ebay link komme ich nicht drauf, arbeitgeber hat was gegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (28. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen ....
> Ich lebe noch
> 
> Verfolge aber das gescheehen gerade hier nicht mehr so wirklich.


ist ja auch keine pflichlektüre, und 90% ist hier nur spam.


----------



## sonic3105 (28. September 2009)

90 Prozent bist aber Optimistisch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> 90 Prozent bist aber Optimistisch


Bei ihm ist das Glas ja auch imer halbvoll...

Kai


----------



## Kill[O]R (28. September 2009)

> die gabel die mir KILLOR in post 390 gezeigt hat, ist nicht das was ich suche. will eine mit geraden rohren. und auf den Ebay link komme ich nicht drauf, arbeitgeber hat was gegen



Dann meinst du wohl so nen Pace-Verschnitt, dann würde ich mal flott Kontakt zu dem Typen aus Post 60 dieses Threads aufnehmen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6379175


----------



## eminem7905 (28. September 2009)

obwohl kai, hast recht, man braucht keine gabel 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H72qrkLajC4"]YouTube - Discesa Passo Rolle con mtb senza ruota e forcella.[/ame]


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (28. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @uwe,
> 
> alle pitches sind bis auf weiteres ausverkauft, ansonsten hier, vielleicht kommen bald die 2010 modelle. oder schau auf die rose bikes, die sind der hammer, vor allem mein 140mm fully, einfach nur geil (aber ich denke das behauptet jeder von seinem bike)
> 
> ...



Das Pitch für 970 Pfund hatte ich auch schon gesehen und kurz gezuckt


----------



## eminem7905 (29. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Das Pitch für 970 Pfund hatte ich auch schon gesehen und kurz gezuckt



mit gezuckt meinst du die kreditkarte???


----------



## mistermoo (29. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> mit gezuckt meinst du die kreditkarte???



an was hattest du den gedacht

uwe ist ja in seinen besten jahren  


senioren3 wird dann erstmal richtig podiumsplätze abgeräumt      aber bis dahin hat er noch lange lange zeit


----------



## eminem7905 (29. September 2009)

jenz schau mal ins ayliez forum, am samstag gibts ne enduro tour ab herdecke.


----------



## apoptygma (29. September 2009)

Mein Einsatz Sonntag steht auf der Kippe, habe heute Nachmittag nen Termin bei dem Chriurgen meines Vertrauens 

Ich habe leider seit geraumer Zeit Schmerzen im Fuss, welche seit Sonntag schlimmer geworden sind. Mir hat das jetzf keine Ruhe gelassen und ich muss das vor Langenberg abgeklärt haben. Da ich zwar mit Schmerzen fahren würde, aber nicht, wenn ich das dann dadurch ggf. noch verschlimmere, will ichs ma röntgen lassen 

Und da ich verhältnismässig schmerzunempfindlich bin und ich auch vor guten 2 Jahren 7 Wochen mit nem Riss im Mittelhandknochen rumgelaufen bin (war nu son bissken Ziehen, wie jetzt auch im Fuss) werd ich lieber heute mal hin :kotz:

Bitte Daumendrücken, das es nur ne Entzündung oder ne Zerrung oder sowas ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (29. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> jenz schau mal ins ayliez forum, am samstag gibts ne enduro tour ab herdecke.



ja schon gestern gelesen, bin auch mit mir am hadern, das race fully ist eh noch nicht fertig, aber da ich abends übelst auf die piste gehe (party time)
überlege ich, ob es ratsam ist sich möglicherweise noch zu verletzen bzw. gut auszupowern

bin da aber noch dran....


----------



## apoptygma (29. September 2009)

:kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:

Meine Saison 2009 ist beendet 

Bänderdehnung, 1-2 Wochen Krücken, mind. 3 Wochen kein Rad


----------



## eminem7905 (29. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ja schon gestern gelesen, bin auch mit mir am hadern, das race fully ist eh noch nicht fertig, aber da ich abends übelst auf die piste gehe (party time)
> überlege ich, ob es ratsam ist sich möglicherweise noch zu verletzen bzw. gut auszupowern
> 
> bin da aber noch dran....



race fully??? es wird ne enduro tour, und ich glaube 1 bike trägt bei dir so einen namen. und 35km sind ja nicht die welt. und in wirklichkeit sind es ja nur ca. 17,5 km da der andere teil nur berg ab geht.


----------



## sonic3105 (29. September 2009)

@wencke

Auweia, das klingt nicht gut.
Von mir aus Gute besserung.
Kopfhoch das wird schon wedier dann startest du nächste Saison richtig durch.


----------



## apoptygma (29. September 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @wencke
> 
> Auweia, das klingt nicht gut.
> Von mir aus Gute besserung.
> Kopfhoch das wird schon wedier dann startest du nächste Saison richtig durch.



Danke!

Aber ich werde bei Euch sein! Und mich einfach betrinken . Ich war top fit verf...... sch......


----------



## schuh074 (29. September 2009)

oh,das tut mir leid ,gute besserung


----------



## apoptygma (29. September 2009)

schuh074 schrieb:


> oh,das tut mir leid ,gute besserung



Danke!

Wir zwei ham noch nen Date


----------



## schuh074 (29. September 2009)

Jeder Zeit


----------



## apoptygma (29. September 2009)

schuh074 schrieb:


> Jeder Zeit



Ja dann sach was und ich bin da...hab ja getz viel Zeit *brechinsessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (29. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:
> 
> Meine Saison 2009 ist beendet
> 
> Bänderdehnung, 1-2 Wochen Krücken, mind. 3 Wochen kein Rad



Och nö!
Für Verletzungen bin ich doch zuständig dieses Jahr


----------



## apoptygma (29. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Och nö!
> Für Verletzungen bin ich doch zuständig dieses Jahr



Ich dachte mir so, nimm dem Uwe mal die Last, damit er am Sonntag DAS Rennen seiner Saison fahren kann!!!!!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (29. September 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir so, nimm dem Uwe mal die Last, damit er am Sonntag DAS Rennen seiner Saison fahren kann!!!!!



Ich denk mal das wird nichts werden der Flügel ist immer noch sehr lahm.
Also muss ich berghoch alles geben um mich bergab ein wenig zuschonen. Mal schaun Ziel war es ja unter die ersten 20, nach dem Streichergebnissen, zu kommen.
Ich denk das wir schon hinkommen.
Nächstes Jahr wird kürzer getretten (Rennen) und mehr Touren gefahren.


----------



## eminem7905 (29. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr wird kürzer getretten (Rennen) und mehr Touren gefahren.



ein tourenbike schon bestellt??? 

@für leute die denmächst mit dem flieger verreisen

Wie ärgere ich den Sitznachbarn im Flugzeug:

1. den Laptop auspacken

2. langsam und bedächtig öffnen

3. einschalten

4. sich überzeugen ob der Sitznachbar zuschaut

5. Internet öffnen

6. Augen schließen und den Blick gegen den Himmel richten

7. tief einatmen und diesen Link öffnen

http://www.tinyurl.com/e8efm

8. den Gesichtsausdruck des Nachbarn beobachten


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (29. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ein tourenbike schon bestellt???



Ne noch nicht.
Aber ich denk es wird ein Pitch werden bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob 2009 oder 2010.
Ich hab einen Freund in England der mir behilflich ist beim Einkaufen


----------



## eminem7905 (29. September 2009)

den pitch thread im forum kennst du sicherlich. ich glaube ich würde das 2009er nehmen, bei mehr finanzilem feedback aber das 2010er bevorzugen. 

meine lampen haben china am 25.09.2009 verlassen, bin mal gespannt wie die so sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (29. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> den pitch thread im forum kennst du sicherlich. ich glaube ich würde das 2009er nehmen, bei mehr finanzilem feedback aber das 2010er bevorzugen.
> 
> meine lampen haben china am 25.09.2009 verlassen, bin mal gespannt wie die so sind.



Kucks du

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...e=awin&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=awin


----------



## eminem7905 (29. September 2009)

ok, das 2010 modell, die farbe ist geil. kettenführung 24/36 kettenplätter --> praktisch das was sich die 2008 und 2009er besitzer gewünscht haben. 

nicht lange fackeln kaufen!!!!!!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (29. September 2009)

@martin

hast du ein Gewicht von dem Bomber gefunden.
Ich denke in S wird es so 13 bis 13,5kg sein.


----------



## mistermoo (29. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> race fully??? es wird ne enduro tour, und ich glaube 1 bike trägt bei dir so einen namen. und 35km sind ja nicht die welt. und in wirklichkeit sind es ja nur ca. 17,5 km da der andere teil nur berg ab geht.



enduro tour ist mir klar, es ging darum das ich im grunde ne andere tour am samstag fahren wollte mit dem race fully was ich gerade neu aufbaue, da ich über den winter mit kein neues kaufen wollte baue ich halt eins auf, ein paar kleinigkeiten fehlen noch am gesamtkunstwerk  ich mags jetzt schon, bilder folgen sobald "ich habe fertig" ertönt

einen vollständigen neukauf mache ich von der beruflichen entwicklung abhängig oder ob beim autokauf noch genug übrig bleibt, um das geplante ktm zu kaufen bzw. habe mir vorhin bei action-sports nen scott spark angesehen, was auch seine anziehung auf mich wirken konnte.... was aber noch ohne erfolg  blieb


----------



## eminem7905 (29. September 2009)

@uwe, 
ne keine ahnung was es wiegt. kannst dir ja die mühe machen und alle einzelzeile aufaddieren 

@jenz

wat für ein auto???

ja ich habe auch einiges vor mit meinem cube, will es ein wenig umbauen, als edelhu*e  ein wenig carbon hier und da, starrgabel, x9 ausstattung, andere laufräder. aber halt alles gebrauchtteile, damit dich der finanzielle aufwand in grenzen hält.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (29. September 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @uwe,
> ne keine ahnung was es wiegt. kannst dir ja die mühe machen und alle einzelzeile aufaddieren



Ist auch nicht wirklich wichtig.
Wenn es schnell berg aufgehen muss hab ich ja auch noch ein anders.
Und für den Spaß wird es schon OK sein.

Bis morgen, muss früh raus.


----------



## eminem7905 (29. September 2009)

jo, bis morgen, mache morgen aber kurz nach 2x12 std. mo. und di. 

scheiß G685


----------



## apoptygma (29. September 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> habe mir vorhin bei action-sports nen scott spark angesehen, was auch seine anziehung auf mich wirken konnte.... was aber noch ohne erfolg  blieb





Also wenn Du mal nen Scale-Rahmen.......liebguck


----------



## CrossX (29. September 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Kucks du
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products...e=awin&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=awin



UrhÃ¤sslich in grau. Sieht aus als hÃ¤tten sie nach dem Grundieren einfach aufgehÃ¶rt und nur noch Aufkleber drauf gemacht. 

Bei DÃ¼nnebacke in Menden stehen noch 2 2009er Pitch Pro im Schlussverkauf. 1750 â¬ mit Garantie und allem drum und dran. Und die paar Verbesserungen am 2010er kosten auch nicht die Welt. 36KB und KeFÃ¼ bekommste fÃ¼r 50 Euro .
Und das wÃ¤re dann in schickem weiÃ-grÃ¼n

Ach zum Gewicht: meins wiegt in nem ziemlich soliden Aufbau mit KefÃ¼, TeleskopstÃ¼tze und 160er Gabel 15.7kg in RahmengrÃ¶Ãe M. Das gibt bergauf Kraft in den Beinen. Aber bergab gehts ab


----------



## apoptygma (29. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Urhässlich in grau. Sieht aus als hätten sie nach dem Grundieren einfach aufgehört und nur noch Aufkleber drauf gemacht.




Also ich find das matte grau richtig geil....aber das ist echt Geschmackssache.

Nacht zusammen.....zum besaufen fehlte mir hier heute der Alk *dreckmist :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> UrhÃ¤sslich in grau. Sieht aus als hÃ¤tten sie nach dem Grundieren einfach aufgehÃ¶rt und nur noch Aufkleber drauf gemacht.
> 
> Bei DÃ¼nnebacke in Menden stehen noch 2 2009er Pitch Pro im Schlussverkauf. 1750 â¬ mit Garantie und allem drum und dran. Und die paar Verbesserungen am 2010er kosten auch nicht die Welt. 36KB und KeFÃ¼ bekommste fÃ¼r 50 Euro .
> Und das wÃ¤re dann in schickem weiÃ-grÃ¼n
> ...



Na dann schau ich da doch mal vorbei und vieleicht lÃ¤st sich ja noch was machen.
Allerdings bekomme ich ein 2009 comp fÃ¼r unter 1100â¬ auf der Insel


----------



## sonic3105 (30. September 2009)

@Uwe 
sollen wir zusammen fahren??
wollte da auch vor dem We nochmal hin.


----------



## seppel82 (1. Oktober 2009)

Kennt jemand ne brauchbare Kettenführung für 3-fach?


----------



## mistermoo (1. Oktober 2009)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ne brauchbare Kettenführung für 3-fach?



hoi seba, es gibt diese hier von shaman die passt auch bei mir an die enduro, hatte ich auch schon im auge, da ich nicht ganz im kopf habe was du für ne kurbel hast (gehe mal von holo2 technik aus) dann funxt diese

bezugsquelle

beschreibung


----------



## apoptygma (1. Oktober 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> hoi seba, es gibt diese hier von shaman die passt auch bei mir an die enduro, hatte ich auch schon im auge, da ich nicht ganz im kopf habe was du für ne kurbel hast (gehe mal von holo2 technik aus) dann funxt diese
> 
> bezugsquelle
> 
> beschreibung



40 Steine für son Dingen??? Gut, wenn man überlegt, was nen Panzer kostet 

Mächtig schlechte Laune habe , wenn das so weiter geht, halte ich keine 2 Wochen ohne Biken durch und werde schon vorher jemanden exen.

*grml


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> 40 Steine für son Dingen??? Gut, wenn man überlegt, was nen Panzer kostet
> 
> Mächtig schlechte Laune habe , wenn das so weiter geht, halte ich keine 2 Wochen ohne Biken durch und werde schon vorher jemanden exen.
> 
> *grml



Bist du jetzt Krank geschrieben und hängst den ganzen Tag zu haus rum?


----------



## apoptygma (1. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt Krank geschrieben und hängst den ganzen Tag zu haus rum?




Nee um Gottes Willen, da würde ich depressiv werden (Arzt wollt mich mind. ne Woche ausm Verkehr ziehen)...ich bin im Büro, hätte eigentlich Urlaub gehabt bis heute, hab aber gestern schon wieder angefangen und Gott sei Dank den Ar..... so voll Arbeit das ich fast nicht ans Biken denk 

Aber ich werd Sonntag mitgenommen nach Olsberg und supporte alle im Start und im Ziel!!!


----------



## seppel82 (1. Oktober 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> hoi seba, es gibt diese hier von shaman die passt auch bei mir an die enduro, hatte ich auch schon im auge, da ich nicht ganz im kopf habe was du für ne kurbel hast (gehe mal von holo2 technik aus) dann funxt diese
> 
> bezugsquelle
> 
> beschreibung


 
thx .sieht gut aus. werds mir mal durch den kopf gehen lassen. 
bin noch am grübeln ob ich nicht eh auf 2-fach umrüste. das große blatt nutz ich kaum...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee um Gottes Willen, da würde ich depressiv werden (Arzt wollt mich mind. ne Woche ausm Verkehr ziehen)...ich bin im Büro, hätte eigentlich Urlaub gehabt bis heute, hab aber gestern schon wieder angefangen und Gott sei Dank den Ar..... so voll Arbeit das ich fast nicht ans Biken denk
> 
> Aber ich werd Sonntag mitgenommen nach Olsberg und supporte alle im Start und im Ziel!!!



Schön dann sehen wir uns am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (1. Oktober 2009)

ich werde mental irgendwo zwischen komakelle/wahnsinn und daumen drücken sein, eher aber wohl liegend wie stehend aplaudieren

so in der art denke ich wohl


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. Oktober 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ich werde mental irgendwo zwischen komakelle/wahnsinn und daumen drücken sein, eher aber wohl liegend wie stehend aplaudieren
> 
> so in der art denke ich wohl



Prost!


----------



## mistermoo (1. Oktober 2009)

danke uwe, werde versuchen dieses jahr keine insel gesöff zu mir zu nehmen, sprich whisky, letztes jahr hat doch glatt ein kollege ne imperial und ne halbe flasche bushmills organisiert, danach gings mir nicht soooo gut 

da am 3. Oktober die party ist, kann ich leider nicht mit euch am 4ten leiden, ein fahren wäre sicherlich nicht möglich ohne blessuren abzubekommen


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. Oktober 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> danke uwe, werde versuchen dieses jahr keine insel gesöff zu mir zu nehmen, sprich whisky, letztes jahr hat doch glatt ein kollege ne imperial und ne halbe flasche bushmills organisiert, danach gings mir nicht soooo gut
> 
> da am 3. Oktober die party ist, kann ich leider nicht mit euch am 4ten leiden, ein fahren wäre sicherlich nicht möglich ohne blessuren abzubekommen



Wir fahren dann die Tage mal ne Enduro Tour!
Viel Spaß am Samstag.


----------



## mistermoo (1. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wir fahren dann die Tage mal ne Enduro Tour!
> Viel Spaß am Samstag.



hrhr, meinst ich könnte das leiden dann bei einer tour mit dir nachholen....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. Oktober 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> hrhr, meinst ich könnte das leiden dann bei einer tour mit dir nachholen....



Jo! Aber die Trails machen alles wieder gut versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (1. Oktober 2009)

dann brauch ich ja nur noch nen übergroßen rucksack mit bleifüllung für dich...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (1. Oktober 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> dann brauch ich ja nur noch nen übergroßen rucksack mit bleifüllung für dich...



Ne brauchst du nicht ich nehm da einfach ein schweres Radel.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wir fahren dann die Tage mal ne Enduro Tour!
> Viel Spaß am Samstag.



hmmm, heißt das es ist schon bestellt?????


----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Schön dann sehen wir uns am Sonntag.



Davon gehe ich aus.  

Und ich mache auch brav derzeit nix mit dem fu...... Fuss außer Voltaren-Verbände, weil ich habe noch 4 Tage Urlaub und ich will noch biken diesen Monat....und ich schätze mal, so in 2 Wochen.....und Bike-Biathlon in Wetter ist auch noch am 24.10. da will ich dabei sein


----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> danke uwe, werde versuchen dieses jahr keine insel gesöff zu mir zu nehmen, sprich whisky, letztes jahr hat doch glatt ein kollege ne imperial und ne halbe flasche bushmills organisiert, danach gings mir nicht soooo gut
> 
> da am 3. Oktober die party ist, kann ich leider nicht mit euch am 4ten leiden, ein fahren wäre sicherlich nicht möglich ohne blessuren abzubekommen



Denk dran, am 10.10. is auch noch Party , einer muss mich dann nach Hause tragen


----------



## mistermoo (2. Oktober 2009)

bis dahin bin ich nüchtern....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hmmm, heißt das es ist schon bestellt?????



noch nicht


----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> bis dahin bin ich nüchtern....




I hope so .....die mail von Maik müsste bei Euch beiden angekommen sein. Ihr müsstet bitte wegen der Planung Essen der Karo zusagen bis zum 07.10. meine ich.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Oktober 2009)

ok, heute schreibe ich mal hier nicht hinein das ich jetzt feierabend mache 

evtl. sieht man den ein oder anderen morgen in herdecke, wenn es nicht regnet. sollte es aber nicht, zieht über dem norden hinweg. 

@uwe
wenn du das spezialised laufrad in blau/rosa für unter 100 Euro mitorganisieren könntest, würde ich 1 glatt mitbestellen. 
EDIT:

das hier http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/hotwalk-girls-2010-kids-bike-ec016047


----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2009)

So, alle Teams für Duisburg stehen. Unser 8er ist besetzt mit 3 Frauen fix und auch den 5. Mann haben wir.

Ich werde dann am 10. alles anmelden und mich dann bei "meinen" Herren hier zwecks der Kohle melden. Die Mendener übernimmt Freddy mit der Sammelei und die Überweisung erfolgt dann von  mir aus.

Somit starten wir wohl 2010 als "2-Rad-Dünnebacke Racing Team" als 2er, 4er und 8er mixed  und verneigen uns dann brav vor dem Sponsoren 

(und fahren alle in die TOP 10)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ok, heute schreibe ich mal hier nicht hinein das ich jetzt feierabend mache
> 
> evtl. sieht man den ein oder anderen morgen in herdecke, wenn es nicht regnet. sollte es aber nicht, zieht über dem norden hinweg.
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,

das Laufrad hab ich heute in Hattingen bei Bike&Service gesehen.

Und schau mal hier ich hab da noch was gefunden.

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=767


----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> das Laufrad hab ich heute in Hattingen bei Bike&Service gesehen.
> 
> ...





Was ne geile Farbe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Was ne geile Farbe!!!!!!!!!!



Ist doch sowie so immer dreckig!


----------



## apoptygma (2. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ist doch sowie so immer dreckig!



Da machts Putzen doch Spass....

Mist, sows bräuchte ich farbmässig für nen weiteren HT-Rahmen irgendwie.....sehr geil!


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> das Laufrad hab ich heute in Hattingen bei Bike&Service gesehen.
> 
> ...



ja das torque ist nicht schlecht, aber pitch ist eben ein tick exklusiver, finde ich. bzgl. des laufrades, dache ich das wenn du über england das pitch bestellst, könnte man was am preis für das laufrad machen, würde mich selbstverständlich an teil der versandkosten beteiligen. hier kostet das bike um die 150 euro, dache das man das in kombination mit deinem pitch etwas günstiger bekommen würde, so das für uns beide eine win/win situation entsteht. 

p.s. und 16kg ist schon ne hausnummer 

P.P.S anstatt von FR würde ich eher auf ES setzen, ist eher touren tauglicher.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> P.P.S anstatt von FR würde ich eher auf ES setzen, ist eher touren tauglicher.



Das günstigste Verfügbare ES Kostet 2500


----------



## eminem7905 (2. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Das gÃ¼nstigste VerfÃ¼gbare ES Kostet 2500â¬



aber glaube mir, mit dem FR wirst du hier bei uns nicht so viel spaÃ haben, war ja bei rose, und bin auch den jimbo 160mm probegefahren, finde es fÃ¼r unsere gefilde zu heftig.  hol dir das pitch incl. laufbike. 

ansonsten versuche deine regierung zu Ã¼berreden, ein wenig mehr taschengeld locker zu machen und das ES zu holen, oder Votec??? 

EDIT: ich glaube ich werde das bike ordern, sieht sau geil aus
http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/rothan/rothan-enlarge.html


----------



## mistermoo (3. Oktober 2009)

morgäään, so welchem wetterdienst schenken wir denn heute etwas glauben....


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Oktober 2009)

diesem hier, morgen
http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/

kein regen in nrw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (3. Oktober 2009)

mm, 11.30 wars ja oder?  meteo glaub ich eher, da siehts aber auch erstmal bescheiden aus, aber wat anziehen, wetter ist ja mal so mitten zwischen kalt/nass und erträglich/trocken     für die damen hier habe ich mit unterstützung noch die passenden bike stiefel gefunden muhhahahaha  http://static.zalando.de/media/cata...9c230972d/g/i/gi1-f40-0011-06__default__1.jpg


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

Kauf das Canyon Uwe.....zum einen isses nen super Spielzeug für Uwe´s, die es nächstes Jahr doch eh mehr außerhalb von Rennen krachen lassen wollen, und dafür gibt es, entgegen Martins Aussage genug, wo so ein Dingen wohl Spass macht. Das Pitch gefällt mir von der Geo schomma nich (wie auch fast ausnahmenslos die 2010er und auch fast alle 2009er Specis, hoffentlich ändern sich das nochmal) da find ich das Canyon grad wirklich ne ganze Spur geiler und wenn ich überhaupt jemals sowas wie ganze Bäume überfahren will , ich würds Canyon nehmen....und außerdem, wirds nen anderes, wirds von Deinen andenrn C.´s nur gemobbt


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> mm, 11.30 wars ja oder?  meteo glaub ich eher, da siehts aber auch erstmal bescheiden aus, aber wat anziehen, wetter ist ja mal so mitten zwischen kalt/nass und erträglich/trocken     für die damen hier habe ich mit unterstützung noch die passenden bike stiefel gefunden muhhahahaha  http://static.zalando.de/media/cata...9c230972d/g/i/gi1-f40-0011-06__default__1.jpg



Meteoblue zeigt auch trocken an. Also los. Sei froh daste biken kannstz, ich lauf hier die Wände rauf und das wird morgen wohl noch schlimmer sein wenn ich mit den anderen in Olsberg am Start stehe


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> und dafür gibt es, entgegen Martins Aussage genug, wo so ein Dingen wohl Spass macht.


wo??? 

ich denke uwe hat mit seinen 50 jahren bikeerfahrung  genug techik gesammelt. selbst mit meinen 140mm komme ich nicht an die grenzen, hier in und um hagen und nichtmal im bikepark (außer die DH strecke) waren die 140mm überfordert. 
die meisten trails sind hier eher sehr flowig, so das man sehr selten ins flat springen muss, wo sich meiner meinung nach viel federweg bezahlbar machen würde. 


das FR würde ich mir holen wenn ich in den alpen wohnen würde.


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Oktober 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> mm, 11.30 wars ja oder?  meteo glaub ich eher, da siehts aber auch erstmal bescheiden aus, aber wat anziehen, wetter ist ja mal so mitten zwischen kalt/nass und erträglich/trocken     für die damen hier habe ich mit unterstützung noch die passenden bike stiefel gefunden muhhahahaha  http://static.zalando.de/media/cata...9c230972d/g/i/gi1-f40-0011-06__default__1.jpg



ja 11.30. fahre hier um hmmmm 10.45 los. seb. kommt viel. mit, halt wenn er nüchtern ist. 

mache gerade mein trinkrucksack sauber, dort war noch trinken vom frühjahr drinn, bääääähhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich denke uwe hat mit seinen 50 jahren bikeerfahrung  genug techik gesammelt.



Genau Du sagst es, und vor allem genug, um seine Einsatzbereich klar zu definieren, wenn er sich kein Pitch kauft sondern das Canyon. Dafür braucht er sicherlich auch keine Ratschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (3. Oktober 2009)

dann halt dich einfach raus


----------



## mistermoo (3. Oktober 2009)

wie nüchtern hrhr der seba fährt doch egal wie sein zustand ist einfach mit, hrhr  dat bissle alk kann der ab hrhr hol ihn lieber ab


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> dann halt dich einfach raus



Warum sollte ich? Ich wollt doch nur nicht, daste hier allein so vor Dich hin argumentierst.


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich? Ich wollt doch nur nicht, daste hier allein so vor Dich hin argumentierst.


ach das geht schon. aber danke für deine fürsorge. 

@jenz

ja werde mal vorsichtig bei ihm anbimmeln


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Oktober 2009)

So ich meld mich auch mal zu Wort, und so wie es momentan ausschaut werde ich Morgen nicht am Start stehen wie einige vielleicht Wissen ging es mir die letzten wochen teils nicht so gut.
leider immernoch erkältet halsschmerzen und NAse zu.
mal sehen wie es Morgen ist.

@Uwe
Ehrlich gesgat sagt mir keins der beiden Räder richtig zu, das Canyon wirkt völlig Kantig.
Und meine Wahl würde dann wohl eher Richtung Pitch gehen.


@Martin
naja ob man die 140 mm oder 160mm bruach ist wohl geschmacksssache und ne frage wieman welche Strecke fahren will und kann.

Wie wir ja schon oft Diskutiert haben kann man fast alles mit nem hardtail fahren.

Ob man dann dieselbe geschwindigkeit fahren kann ist die andere Frage.




Mein favorisiertes rad wäre das Ibis Mojo 
Wo du vom Gewicht her sicher ein Tourentaugliches Rad hast 
Kurz und wendig scheint es auch zusein, und mit 140 mm vorne wie hinten ein richtiges Spass gerät.
Obendrein Schön und selten.
Also Kaufen


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

Mir liegen diese verschnörkelten Mädchenräder nicht so ;-) Daher bekomm ich ja auch einen Brechreiz, wenn ich die neuen Stumpy´s sehe. Nen Rad, finde ich, sollte wie nen Kerl, auch Kanten haben 

Das tut mir leid, das es immer noch nicht besser geht. langsam lichtet sich die Zahl derer, die da überhaupt an den Start gehen, derzeit fahre ich da für ganze 3 Leute mit hin  Ich drücke vor allem Fabi die Daumen, das sein erstes Rennen nach Sundern für ihn so läuf, wie er sich das wünscht, er war ja schon nen bisschen fleissiger mit der Fahrerei die letzten Tage!

Ich könnt immer noch , na ja, hole mir aber auf jeden Morgen da mein Starterpaket ab (schließlich hab ich bezahlt) 






sonic3105 schrieb:


> So ich meld mich auch mal zu Wort, und so wie es momentan ausschaut werde ich Morgen nicht am Start stehen wie einige vielleicht Wissen ging es mir die letzten wochen teils nicht so gut.
> leider immernoch erkältet halsschmerzen und NAse zu.
> mal sehen wie es Morgen ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich fahre dann lieber auf ner Frau und die sind meist schön Rund.


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Naja ich fahre dann lieber auf ner Frau und die sind meist schön Rund.



*hust


----------



## schuh074 (3. Oktober 2009)

Na recht hat sonic, es heißt doch die kurven einer frau oder....?????


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

schuh074 schrieb:


> Na recht hat sonic, es heißt doch die kurven einer frau oder....?????



Sonic is ja auch nen Kerl  Ich nicht (auch wenn manche was anderes behaupten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

Solche Tage gehören in die Tonne, und an solchen Tagen gehe ich fast immer "back to the past"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2-dWvzHqz0&feature=fvw"]YouTube - TRANCE - KAI TRACID - YOUR OWN REALITY[/ame]

Oh mann, wat ne Zeit, gut gefüttert mit allerlei......gesunden Dingen gabs ne Zeit lang nur "Hell-Dunkel-Hell-Dunkel-Montag" oder "Party-After Hour-Party-After Hour.-Montag" 

Ja, sie hörte auch mal lange sonne Musik.


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

Und da setze ich noch eines nach:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqIHVJX8HRU"]YouTube - Jones & Stephenson The First Rebirth[/ame]

Da kommt man grenzwertig wieder in Versuchung...mit allem


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden!

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a11027/fritzz-black-anodized-k18-2009.html


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden!
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a11027/fritzz-black-anodized-k18-2009.html



Neeeeeeee, aber doch keinen Würfel....... 

Nimms Canyon ;-)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Neeeeeeee, aber doch keinen Würfel.......
> 
> Nimms Canyon ;-)



Das schreck mich auch ein wenig ab.
Aber das Angebot ist verlockend.


----------



## mistermoo (3. Oktober 2009)

andere angebote sind auch verlockend und doch schlagen wir sie aus...  ansonsten war der tag bis jetzt mit einer tollen tour garniert, doch war wohl heute mein schlechtester tag, kreislaufproblem sondergleichen, keine ahnung, herzrasen, mein max war heute bei 196  daher jetzt erstmal ruhe, muss ja noch fett abfeiern heute abend


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> andere angebote sind auch verlockend und doch schlagen wir sie aus...  ansonsten war der tag bis jetzt mit einer tollen tour garniert, doch war wohl heute mein schlechtester tag, kreislaufproblem sondergleichen, keine ahnung, herzrasen, mein max war heute bei 196  daher jetzt erstmal ruhe, muss ja noch fett abfeiern heute abend




So Tage gibts einfach Großer *tröst

Dann viel Spass heute Abend


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden!
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a11027/fritzz-black-anodized-k18-2009.html



was für ein luxus, da hat man die kohle und kann sich nicht entscheiden. da lobe ich mir den komunismus der früheren DDR, da gab es keine auswahl, und auf dein neues bike müßtest du 15 jahre warten 

heute auf der enduro tour war ein torque dabei, sieht nicht schlecht aus, gibts aber schönere.



zu tour: endlich mal ne tour die den namen endurotour würdig ist, heftige trails, teils sehr techniklastig und wenig flow. genau das gegenteil vom hagener süden. gefahren wurde glaube ich um die 27km mit 800hm. ein trail etwa 400meter wurde fast durchgehend mit einem blockierendem hinterrad gefahren, also praktisch kontroliertes rutschen, geil. 


@uwe
hast du ne guide ausbildung???
wurde heute angesprochen ob ich das machen möchte, der verein würde es mir komplett bezahlen.


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ....um die 27km mit 800hm.



Na das ging ja dann noch.

Zum Thema Guide. Ja, die suchen händeringend wen, der sich das antut. Für mich wäre das nix, da es einfach mit zuviel Zeitaufwand einher geht und zum anderen auch ne undankbare Sache ist. 

Da würde ich für meinen Teil lieber mal nen Trainerschein vielleicht mal in Richtung Jugendarbeit machen, wenn ich mal zuviel Zeit habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @uwe
> hast du ne guide ausbildung???
> wurde heute angesprochen ob ich das machen möchte, der verein würde es mir komplett bezahlen.



Ne hab ich nicht!
Aber interessse besteht auf jeden Fall.
Ich bin ja DIMB Mitglied und hatte schon mal darüber nachgedacht.

Ich hab schon einige Touren für die DIMB geführt (TOTP bzw Uwes Hausrunde).
Da waren dann aber immernoch ausgebildete Guides der DIMB dabei.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ne hab ich nicht!
> Aber interessse besteht auf jeden Fall.
> Ich bin ja DIMB Mitglied und hatte schon mal darüber nachgedacht.


Guidest aber jetzt schon wie ein junger Gott! 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guidest aber jetzt schon wie ein junger Gott!
> 
> Gruß Kai



Huch...es lebt noch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Huch...es lebt noch


Noch trifft es ganz gut...


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Noch trifft es ganz gut...



Was los?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Was los?


Ich bin nicht unsterblich!
Aber ohne biken geht es mit mir bergab...
Und biken ist derzeit nicht. Stattdesssen steht wohl mal ein Arztbesuch an, so kann es ja gesundheitlich nicht weiter gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht unsterblich!
> Aber ohne biken geht es mit mir bergab...
> Und biken ist derzeit nicht. Stattdesssen steht wohl mal ein Arztbesuch an, so kann es ja gesundheitlich nicht weiter gehen!



Dann sieh mal zu Kai , aber das sage ich Dir ja auch nicht erst heute das erste Mal.

Mensch gute Besserung :-(


----------



## Tasher82 (3. Oktober 2009)

aloah..

@Kai   was denn los? bist auch net am biken momentan????

@Sascha   Arschbacken zusammen und durch da morgen    hehe

@alle anderen   ja ich lebe auch noch   lol

gruß Fabian


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dann sieh mal zu Kai , aber das sage ich Dir ja auch nicht erst heute das erste Mal.
> Mensch gute Besserung :-(


Am Ende der dritten Woche kotzt es mich am meisten an, ja.
Danke, dir auch.
@ Fa...Fab... Fabian?
Oh, welch hoher Besuch in diesem Thread.
Ja, krank, aber irgendwie auch nicht. Gesund auf keinen Fall! Stundenweise mit Erkältungsanzeichen bedacht, aber nicht allergisch wie es aussieht. Aber weil eben nicht gesund auch nicht bikend!

Wünsche allen Startern morgen viel Erfolg und einen schönen Saisonabschluss!


----------



## Tasher82 (3. Oktober 2009)

na Jung dann seh zu das wieder schnell dabei bist, wie alle anderen angeschlagenen auch...

will ja nächste Saison net allein die Trophy etc fahren   smile....

morgen nehmen wir mal als Spaßveranstaltung, nach den letzten Wochen hehe..

aber nächstes Jahr wird denn mal angegriffen 

gruß


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Oktober 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> aloah..
> 
> @Kai   was denn los? bist auch net am biken momentan????
> 
> ...



Wat wer bis du den!


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> will ja nächste Saison net allein die Trophy etc fahren   smile....



Dat wirste auch nicht, und das darf als Drohung verstanden werden ;-)

Freddy ist auch fix mit dabei bei der Trophy, ach und Uwe überreden wir einfach


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. Oktober 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> na Jung dann seh zu das wieder schnell dabei bist, wie alle anderen angeschlagenen auch...
> will ja nächste Saison net allein die Trophy etc fahren   smile....
> morgen nehmen wir mal als Spaßveranstaltung, nach den letzten Wochen hehe..
> aber nächstes Jahr wird denn mal angegriffen
> gruß


Ich gebe mein Bestes!
Ob ich die Trophy fahre, weiß ich nicht. Frag mich Ende nächsten Monats noch mal.
In der mountainbike (schlagt mich nicht, könnte auch die bike gewesen sein) stand drin, dass man sowas im November macht. Und das ist dann natürlich Gesetz für mich.
Nee, habe mir nur noch keine Gedanken darüber gemacht. Aber werde ich noch, keine Bange. Bzgl. Trophy glaube ich erstmal nein. Aber wer weiß was die Zeit bringt...

Gruß


----------



## Tasher82 (3. Oktober 2009)

werd euch dran erinnern im frühjahr  smile..

und ich hätte da auch noch ne Drohung hehe..
ähm oder ien Versprechen  )) 

bin def wieder regelmässiger dabei wenn es recht ist...


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

Tasher82 schrieb:


> bin def wieder regelmässiger dabei wenn es recht ist...



Nö!



Du bist getz MTBvD´ler, die sind raus 

Ähnlich wie in nem Messenger, der auf einmal zu geht


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Oktober 2009)

ach der fabian, grüß dich. habt ihr dort oben jetzt auch wieder internet??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tasher82 (3. Oktober 2009)

ja wenns soo windig ist wie heut dann zieht es schonmal etwas den berg rauf dann bekomm ich sogar ne verbindung... 


und selbst? auto wieder fit?


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

P.S.
Und wie es ausschaut, bekomm ich dies Jahr auch noch meine Leistungsdiagnostik 

Dann wird auch in den perfekten Bereichen trainiert und dann geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehts loooooooooooohooooooooooooos!

Ab Ende Oktober gehts mit Jenz zum Spinning vonne Aylienz. Dann müssen nur noch die Knochen durchhalten.


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Oktober 2009)

jup, geht wieder gut ab, jetzt noch das automaten-öl wechseln und dann zum tuner auf 200PS chippen. 

und bei dir, wohnung fertig eingerichtet, oder brauchst du noch was???


----------



## Tasher82 (3. Oktober 2009)

alles zum leben vorhanden  )

rest lüppt auch soweit...


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Oktober 2009)

@Fabian
Nee für mich hat sich das erledigt für Morgen, 
ganz oder gar icht sag ich mir da, und da ich mit den selben dingen sorge habe wie Kai werde ich für diese trophy lediergottes das Handtuch werfen.

Ärgert mich zwar ungemein aber denke es ist vernünftiger so.

Achja wolltest du dich nicht bei mir melden??
Luftmassen....
#


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Oktober 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Luftmassen....
> #



fährst du jetzt VW????


----------



## Tasher82 (3. Oktober 2009)

ja sorry geschaut hatte ich noch ist allerdings recht teuer neu...

aber können wir gern nochmal in angriff nehmen montag ..
musst nur sagen ob oder ob net..


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Oktober 2009)

@wetten dass rad-wette!!!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @wetten dass rad-wette!!!



Schweizer Rennmaschine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Oktober 2009)

Unglaublich!


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Unglaublich!



Jup, das war beeindruckend


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Oktober 2009)

hightech gegen 30kg kruppstahl.


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Oktober 2009)

Komisch das an dem 2009 ner rennrad keine klickpedalen sind und der arme Voigt mit Turnschuhen fahren muss.
Trotzdem Hut ab  das er gewinnt hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Komisch das an dem 2009 ner rennrad keine klickpedalen sind und der arme Voigt mit Turnschuhen fahren muss.
> Trotzdem Hut ab  das er gewinnt hätte ich nicht gedacht.



Gut, es muss ja vergleichbar von der Kraftübertragung sein find ich.


----------



## sonic3105 (3. Oktober 2009)

Naja renngerät von 2009 beinhaltet für mich Klickpedalen.
Aber ist ja auch Wurscht 
trotzdem gute Leistung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Naja renngerät von 2009 beinhaltet für mich Klickpedalen.
> Aber ist ja auch Wurscht
> trotzdem gute Leistung



Gut aber Alternative wäre gewesen, der Schweizer mit Klickies ;-) Und die können ja bekanntlich nichtmal richtig Deutsch


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Oktober 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Komisch das an dem 2009 ner rennrad keine klickpedalen sind und der arme Voigt mit Turnschuhen fahren muss.
> Trotzdem Hut ab  das er gewinnt hätte ich nicht gedacht.



ja und zudem war er bestimmt noch nichtmal gedopt, sonst würde es ja ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## schuh074 (4. Oktober 2009)

wahrscheinlich oder ich denke der hat keine klickies bekommen ,weil der schweizer sonst keine chance gehabt hätte .die versuchen während der proben das ganze so zu gestalten ,das der wettkampf auch interessant ist....
oder...????


----------



## Unrest (4. Oktober 2009)




----------



## apoptygma (4. Oktober 2009)

So, zurück aus Bruchhausen vom Langenberg-Marathon!

Es war ne Qual für mich, dafür nur liebe Menschen getroffen....Uwe zum Beispiel 

Es war Michas Tag würde ich sagen, bei weit über 900 Startern gesamt wurde er über die 45 Km Gesamt 68, Herren AK 16.! mit einer fantastischen Zeit von 2:14. Alle anderen sind auch heile ins Ziel gekommen und wurden von mir, soweit es ging, vorm Start und auch im Ziel gedrückt und geherzt für diese schlammige Angelegenheit.


----------



## Unrest (4. Oktober 2009)

Von "mein Tag" würd ich nicht reden, denn:
-kein Pulver
-kein Gel
-kein Einfahren
-kein guter Start (ganz(!) hinten)
-keine gute Laune

Nichtsdestotrotz hab ich dem Langenberg meinen fetten Hintern gezeigt und er konnte mich mal an selbigem lecken! *g*
Nächstes Mal wirds besser.


Gibts in den nächsten Tagen noch was marathonartiges?
Kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass jetzt bis März tote Hose ist..

@Uwe: Hoffe deine Schulter wird wieder! 


Grüße,
Michael


----------



## apoptygma (4. Oktober 2009)

Na wenn das langt um Dich nach vorn zu peitschen, da helf ich das nächste Mal gern aus, schlechte laune kann ich Dir machen und das andere Zeug wegnehmen und ohne Kenntnis durch halb NRW fahren.....kein Prob.

Ich wäre ausgetickt.....na ja 

"Wo ist Dein Schild?" 





Unrest schrieb:


> Von "mein Tag" würd ich nicht reden, denn:
> -kein Pulver
> -kein Gel
> -kein Einfahren
> ...


----------



## mistermoo (4. Oktober 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Von "mein Tag" würd ich nicht reden, denn:
> -kein Pulver
> -kein Gel
> -kein Einfahren
> ...



hoi micha, gz zur leistung ohne hilfsmittel 

leider sind nur noch ein paar marathons für dieses jahr möglich, alle diesen monat "guckst du hier"


----------



## CrossX (4. Oktober 2009)

@eminem7905

Wie macht sich eigentlich deine neue Bikelampe im Alltagseinsatz? Bin immer noch hin und her gerissen ob ich mir eine bestellen soll. 
Ist die Qualität in Ordnung? Hast du jetzt noch welche nachbestellt?


----------



## eminem7905 (4. Oktober 2009)

die ist noch nicht da, warte auch sehnlichst auf diese. 
hoffe das sie diese woche kommt. 

und dann wirst du es schon sehen, wenn du nachts richtung westen um 22uhr die sonne aufgehen sehen wirst, bin ich es dann mit der lampe im wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (4. Oktober 2009)

Sag mal Bescheid wenn sie da sind. Dann machen wir mal zusammen nen Nightride. 
Mal sehen ob du mehr Wurzeln findest mit deiner neuen Superfunzel.


----------



## mistermoo (5. Oktober 2009)

guten morgäään, jetzt bin ich mir sicher warum ich samstag so abgekackt bin

letzte woche war die erkältung so leicht am kommen und hatte sich am samstag durchs schwitzen so richtig wohl gefühlt und meint jetzt erstmal zu bleiben..... 

heute noch arbeiten und dann fix gesund werden


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (5. Oktober 2009)

Ziel erreicht in der Gesamtwertung!!!! Juhu


----------



## apoptygma (5. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ziel erreicht in der Gesamtwertung!!!! Juhu



Glückwunsch an Uwe für den 10. Platz und Micha für Platz 12. in der Gesamt-Trophy 

In meiner AK sind nur 5 überhaupt in die Gesamtwertung gekommen....hm, ich glaub, das spornt dann noch ne Runde an für nächstes Jahr 

Wer hat denn noch Bock am 24.10. zum Bike-Biathlon hm????? In Wetter. Ich habe mich heute dazu noch am gleichen Tag zum Cross-Duathlon gemeldet, weil ein Läufer noch nen Fahrer suchte


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (5. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Uwe für den 10. Platz und Micha für Platz 12. in der Gesamt-Trophy
> 
> In meiner AK sind nur 5 überhaupt in die Gesamtwertung gekommen....hm, ich glaub, das spornt dann noch ne Runde an für nächstes Jahr
> 
> Wer hat denn noch Bock am 24.10. zum Bike-Biathlon hm????? In Wetter. Ich habe mich heute dazu noch am gleichen Tag zum Cross-Duathlon gemeldet, weil ein Läufer noch nen Fahrer suchte



Schei§§e am 24 helfe ich einem Freund beim Umzug


----------



## apoptygma (6. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Schei§§e am 24 helfe ich einem Freund beim Umzug



Schlimm genug, das noch Leute Ende Oktober umziehen 

Schade, daste nicht dabei sein kannst....

So, damits auch so richtig auf den Sack geht...Tag 9 ohne Rad , ich habe für mich heute beschlossen, da es Donnerstag echt schön werden soll, am Donnerstag wieder auf mein Rad zu hüpfen. Nur mal so zum gucken, ganz langsam, auch nur flach, brav mit dem Auto hier runter zum See, Rad ausgepackt, rumgefahren, eingepackt, heim. Nur son minibisschen.....

Für die Herrschaften, die die Trophy mitfahren werden....die ersten Termine sind bereits on. Blöd: Duisburg und GRafschaft liegen nur 2 Wochen auseinander, dazwischen wurde Wetter gepackt. Was also für mich heisst, Wetter 2010 wirds für mich nicht geben. Ende April beginnts wie gehabt in Sundern und wie es ausschaut wird Hagen ggf. schon Ende Mai stattfinden, fix ist das aber noch nicht.:

@Jenz:
Gute Besserung ersma weiter. Daste bloss SAmsta zur Party wieder fit bis 

@Kai
Und bei Dir hoff ich, daste getz ma beim Doc warst


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @Kai
> Und bei Dir hoff ich, daste getz ma beim Doc warst


Nein, bislang nicht.

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (7. Oktober 2009)

man hier gehts ja rund im thread.  na ja bei dem wetter nichts neues. 

wer fährt zum "sommerschlussverkauf" am samstag nach action sports???


und was macht der bikekauf uwe????


allen kranken, gute besserung. und wie schaut es mal mit einem treffen im roadstop aus, interesse vorhanden????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wer fährt zum "sommerschlussverkauf" am samstag nach action sports???


Danke für die Info. Klingt nicht uninteressant. Mal schauen.


eminem7905 schrieb:


> wie schaut es mal mit einem treffen im roadstop aus, interesse vorhanden????


Grundsätzlich schon. Wobei das Roadstop sowohl von der Lage als auch von der Karte her für mich eher uninteressant ist.
Aber nein, ich habe im Moment keine Alternative anzubieten.

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (7. Oktober 2009)

danke martin

roadstop wäre schön, gerne nächste woche, diese woche werde ich mich aus fast allem raus halten, um fix zu genesen, da die erkältung mich jetzt voll erwischt hat und sicherlich nicht so leicht woanders hingeht ohne drohung von antibiotika .....


----------



## apoptygma (7. Oktober 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> diese woche werde ich mich aus fast allem raus halten, um fix zu genesen, da die erkältung mich jetzt voll erwischt hat und sicherlich nicht so leicht woanders hingeht ohne drohung von antibiotika .....




Genau...denk dran, Du hast die Ehre mich zu chauffieren. Sei dankbar


----------



## apoptygma (7. Oktober 2009)

Damit auch keiner hier vergisst, was gute Musik ist.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLL2jkD-RZE&feature=related"]YouTube - Muse - Time Is Running Out (Offical Music Video+Lyrics In Desc)[/ame]

Das wird sogar jemandem gewidmet. Meinem "Sargnagel" 2008. Viel Spaß beim Übersetzen ;-)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und was macht der bikekauf uwe????



Schwanke immer noch zwischen Pitch und Fritzz


----------



## apoptygma (7. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Schwanke immer noch zwischen Pitch und Fritzz



Also...bevor Würfel dann Speci 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also...bevor Würfel dann Speci
> 
> Gute Nacht



Was hast du gegen den Wurfel?
Schlechte Erfahrung?
Ich hab mir das Sereo angeschaut und das ist schon nicht schlecht.
Mit dem fritzz kann man es bestimmt auch richtig krachen lassen und die Ausstattung ist vom feinsten.


Heute Abend noch ne schnelle Runde den Hasperbach hoch und über Voerde und Milspe wieder Heim
24km in 55min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (8. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen den Wurfel?
> Schlechte Erfahrung?
> Ich hab mir das Sereo angeschaut und das ist schon nicht schlecht.
> Mit dem fritzz kann man es bestimmt auch richtig krachen lassen und die Ausstattung ist vom feinsten.
> ...



Weisst doch, die blonde Olle geht nur nach Optik 

Daher würd ich ja das Canyon nehmen ;-)


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen den Wurfel?
> Schlechte Erfahrung?
> Ich hab mir das Sereo angeschaut und das ist schon nicht schlecht.
> Mit dem fritzz kann man es bestimmt auch richtig krachen lassen und die Ausstattung ist vom feinsten.



morgen @ all

hast du nen bestimmten termin wann du dir das bike holst, oder wartest du bis du dich entschieden hast, und das perfekte angebot findest???

war jetzt mit einem torque 2007 auf einer endurotour, so vom aussehen sieht es nicht schlecht aus, allerdings ist da kein platz für eine trinkflasche, was ich z.b. auf kleinen feierabendrunden bevorzuge. 

meine lampen haben am 4.10 den flughafen von hong kong verlassen


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. Oktober 2009)

Es ist vollbracht!

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc...DIA/2010/bikes/9301-11_l.jpg&equipmodel=Pitch Pro

und noch die dazu

http://www.crankbrothers.com/acid_1.php#


----------



## eminem7905 (8. Oktober 2009)

glückwunsch, ein tolles bike, 
wünsche dir stehts pannenfreie fahrt. 

p.s. wo gekauft, zu welchem kurs und wann wird es geliefert???


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> glückwunsch, ein tolles bike,
> wünsche dir stehts pannenfreie fahrt.
> 
> p.s. wo gekauft, zu welchem kurs und wann wird es geliefert???



In Hattingen bei Bike&service guter kurs und wir nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch ausgeliefert


----------



## apoptygma (8. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> In Hattingen bei Bike&service guter kurs und wir nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch ausgeliefert





Na dann viel Spass damit ;-)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. Oktober 2009)

Somit gibt es die Tage eine schöne Enduro Tour Richtung Beyenburg.
Wer Lust und Laune hat darf gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Dark2308 (9. Oktober 2009)

so nun werden  wir das schöne wetter nochmal genießen und eine schöne tour starten


----------



## CrossX (9. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht!
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc...DIA/2010/bikes/9301-11_l.jpg&equipmodel=Pitch Pro
> 
> ...




Schönes Spielzeug haste dir da geholt. 
Dann viel Spass beim krachen lassen bergab. 
Schreib mal nach der ersten richtigen Endurotour deine Eindrücke. 
Also ich liebe dieses Bike. Das macht echt alles mit.


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Oktober 2009)

@crossiX

hier ein vergleich, 

DX-Clon gegen die Tesla


Siam schrieb:


> So, ier die Ausbeute von gestern:
> 
> 
> Und nun das Highlight:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (9. Oktober 2009)

interessant interesasant, 
so kann man die trophy 2010 ohne prob. gewinnen 

oder was für die endurofahrer zum berg rauf fahren 
http://www.gruberassist.com/produkt/produktbeschreibung/


----------



## CrossX (9. Oktober 2009)

Wäre jetzt mal interessant wie meine Evo X dagegen abschneidet.


----------



## CrossX (9. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> interessant interesasant,
> so kann man die trophy 2010 ohne prob. gewinnen
> 
> oder was für die endurofahrer zum berg rauf fahren
> http://www.gruberassist.com/produkt/produktbeschreibung/



Beschreibung auf der Seite:
"Der Antrieb eignet sich für jedes Fahrrad mit geradem Sattelrohr und einem Durchmesser ab 31,6mm."

Damit bleibt mir dann doch bei meinem Speci Pitch wieder nur die eigene Muskelkraft um die Berge zu bezwingen.  

Außerdem hört sich das Teil an wie ne Nähmaschine


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Oktober 2009)

hier die evo X, gleiche belichtung und kameraeinstellung




traildesaster schrieb:


> Sigma Mirage EvoX (der große Bruder)


----------



## CrossX (9. Oktober 2009)

Autsch. Das Ergebniss tut weh. Dachte nicht das der Unterschied so krass ausfällt. Da werd ich wohl doch demnächst mal bestellen müssen. Sag mir trotzdem bitte mal Bescheid, wenn du deine Lampen hast.


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Oktober 2009)

will evtl. am 13 mit euch nach willingen, falls es ok ist, habe in eurem forum gepostet.

hat ihr einen großen wagen, oder muss ich alleine hinfahren (was nicht schlimm wäre)


----------



## apoptygma (9. Oktober 2009)

Sehr geil wieder heute, ach, die ganze Woche:

Ziel war....4 Std. Abbauen
Fakt is, 6 Std. aufgebaut.

Grad rein, Bike-Nachmittag inne Wurst, tolle ebenso.

*grml

Morgen aber endlich Meldung für Duiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisburg *freu


----------



## CrossX (9. Oktober 2009)

Klar kannste mitfahren. Je mehr desdo besser. 
Ich rufe morgen Freddy mal an ob er mit dem 4er-Träger fahren kann. Dann könnten wir auch alle zusammen hinfahren. Schreibe dir morgen nochmal, falls er hier gerade nicht mitliest.


----------



## apoptygma (10. Oktober 2009)

So Herrschaften!

Die Anmeldeseite Duisburg platzt aus allen nähten, wenn ich richtig gesehen habe, sind die 1er, 2er und auch die 4er bereits ausgebucht. Das ist der Hammer.

Aber, um 9:06 hatte ich das gesamte "Team Dünnebacke 2er bis 8er" gemeldet, so das ich von meinen 8er Jungs bitte das Geld schnellstmöglich überwiesen oder gegeben haben muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaun_baker (10. Oktober 2009)

guten morgen zusammen 

dachte mal ich melde mich auch mal wieder hier mit nem lebenszeichen. nach einer woche renovierung hab ich kein bock mehr auf farben tapetten usw.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Oktober 2009)

Hier ist ja richtig der Bär los!!!
Alle in den Herbstferien?


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube die meisten sind krank, so wie ich schon wieder auch.


----------



## apoptygma (10. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hier ist ja richtig der Bär los!!!
> Alle in den Herbstferien?



Quatsch ;-)

Aber ich war den ganzen Tag unterwegs, nen paar von hier besucht ;-) gleich gehts mit Jenz auf Paddy...


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Oktober 2009)

eine interessantes spiel das ich heute entdeckt habe

http://www.ingenuitywelcome.com/game/

habe bisher 89% geschafft


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Quatsch ;-)
> 
> Aber ich war den ganzen Tag unterwegs, nen paar von hier besucht ;-) gleich gehts mit Jenz auf Paddy...



Ja dann viel spaß euch beiden.

Ich werde morgen früh mal ne Runde in die Mocke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (10. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ja dann viel spaß euch beiden.
> 
> Ich werde morgen früh mal ne Runde in die Mocke



Danke Danke 

Ich werd morgen früh wohl auch inner "Mocke" liegen..   wohl eher inne Fritten


----------



## eminem7905 (12. Oktober 2009)

hi @all

na toll, da hat man ne woche urlaub, und mit was wird man geweckt, mit einem anruf aus dem büro, urlaub wird verschoben, und ich muss ab morgen bis donnerstag worken gehen, zwar nur für ein paar stunden und nur fürs projekt, aber trotzdem kacke. 

was noch hinzukommt, das ich ne leufende nase habe, und noch jedemenge zu hause erledigen muss, putzfrau im urlaub, steuererklärung 2008, papierkramm etc. die woche kann mir echt gestohlen bleiben. 

P.S. der 11.10 war der erste tag im diesem thread wo nicht gepostet wurde, anscheinend wird sich langsam mit was anderem beschäftigt.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Oktober 2009)

So, Mutti hat das Sparschwein geplündert und 2 Teams bezahlt. Die Trikots können also bestellt werden Herr Sponsor 

Das 8er und das 2er sind "done"

Freu mcih getz schon wieder wie blöd auf Duisburg, vor allem mit professioneller Orga und Unterstützung, wenns denn alles so klappt.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Oktober 2009)

Wie sieht es am WE mit einer netten Runde Richtung Beyenburg aus.


----------



## apoptygma (12. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wie sieht es am WE mit einer netten Runde Richtung Beyenburg aus.



Deine Endurotour ne? ;-)

Nee ich habe wohl nen 2er Date am Samstag oder Sonntag fahrtechnisch ;-)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Deine Endurotour ne? ;-)
> 
> Nee ich habe wohl nen 2er Date am Samstag oder Sonntag fahrtechnisch ;-)



Noch ist das neue Spielzeug nicht da.
Beyenburg kann man auch prima mit dem Hartail fahren.
Aber ich verstehe schon du magst nicht mit mir radeln


----------



## apoptygma (12. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Noch ist das neue Spielzeug nicht da.
> Beyenburg kann man auch prima mit dem Hartail fahren.
> Aber ich verstehe schon du magst nicht mit mir radeln



Nein Hase, aber ich bin derzeit nen wenig auf "Akquise"


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (12. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nein Hase, aber ich bin derzeit nen wenig auf "Akquise"



Ja dann viel Spaß bei der Technik


----------



## apoptygma (12. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ja dann viel Spaß bei der Technik



Wir verstehen uns


----------



## Janus1972 (13. Oktober 2009)

hi wenke, hab dir per pm mal meine handynummer geschickt. hab ein paar orga fragen bezüglich 24 duisburg. gruß marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (14. Oktober 2009)

morgen @all

meine lampe ist in frankfurt gelandet, jetzt noch ein paar tage und ich habe sie bei mir


----------



## mistermoo (14. Oktober 2009)

meine elixier R in weiß für vorne und mein neuer umwerfer sind auf dem weg *wart* *wart* *wart* *ungeduld*.....  

will endlich das bike fertig stellen


----------



## eminem7905 (14. Oktober 2009)

stell mal schon ein paar fotos vorab rein. 

was machst du mit den anderen bikes, behälst du diese, oder werden einige verkauft???


----------



## apoptygma (14. Oktober 2009)

Es wurde Rad gefahren. Diesmal mit sehr sehr netter Begleitung , und hui.....sogar aus diesem Forum 

42 km, 2:48, 689 HM, 15er Schnitt

Fuss hält, Sehne oder was auch immer hinten oberhalb des Knies leider nicht...was auch immer da los ist.

Feiner Nachmittag und nun 2 tage urlaub *froi


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Feiner Nachmittag und nun 2 tage urlaub *froi



Ich hab auch zwei Tage Urlaub!
Nur ist leider mein neues noch nicht da.
muss ich halt mit dem ollen durch die Gegend eiern.


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Oktober 2009)

moin, 

meine lampe ist gekommen, der wahnsinn, total hell, top verarbeitet, und am zoll vorbeigefallen   , somit komm ich incl. adapter auf einen preis von ca. 56 euro. für das geld kann man nichts falsch machen. und da der dollar weiter schwächelt, werde ich wohl demnächst noch eine bestellung absenden. 
fotos reiche ich später nach.


----------



## Unrest (15. Oktober 2009)

Gleich werd ich Wencke mal quälen. 

Geplant sind 3h mit bis zu 50km/1300hm. 
Wir werden aber sicherlich variieren, da die kleine Bergziege ja "beschädigt" ist.


Will jemand nen Carbonrahmen? *lach*


----------



## apoptygma (15. Oktober 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Gleich werd ich Wencke mal quälen.
> 
> Geplant sind 3h mit bis zu 50km/1300hm.
> Wir werden aber sicherlich variieren, da die kleine Bergziege ja "beschädigt" ist.
> ...



1300HM? Am Arsch mein Guter!!!!


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Oktober 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> 1300hm.
> 
> Will jemand nen Carbonrahmen? *lach*



die 1300HM fährt wencke sonst in einem monat nicht zusammen. 

bzgl. carbon, hab ja schon bei den aylienz hineingeschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (15. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> die 1300HM fährt wencke sonst in einem monat nicht zusammen.
> 
> bzgl. carbon, hab ja schon bei den aylienz hineingeschrieben.



Wo warst Du eigentlich beim Hagern 2 Std.Rennen Martin?


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wo warst Du eigentlich beim Hagern 2 Std.Rennen Martin?



war doch da, hast du mich nicht gesehen, stand am start und zielberech, habe sogar mit seb. geredet. ach ja später war ich am drop, uwe kann es belegen.


----------



## Unrest (15. Oktober 2009)

Dann stimm auch in der Umfrage ab, damit ich weiß woran ich bin. Bitte mit richtigem Namen und Nicknamen!


----------



## apoptygma (15. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> war doch da, hast du mich nicht gesehen, stand am start und zielberech, habe sogar mit seb. geredet. ach ja später war ich am drop, uwe kann es belegen.



Ach so, ich habe Dich auf der Strecke gesucht.....


----------



## apoptygma (15. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> die 1300HM fährt wencke sonst in einem monat nicht zusammen.
> 
> :



Stimmt, es sind im Schnitt so um die 5000 HM, mal 4500, mal 8000...


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach so, ich habe Dich auf der Strecke gesucht.....



da darf man doch nicht drauf wenn man nicht fährt. hast du denn garnichts gelernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (15. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> da darf man doch nicht drauf wenn man nicht fährt. hast du denn garnichts gelernt



Stimmt, Du warst das.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Oktober 2009)

Halloooo...
Wieder zurück vom Zahnarzt kann ich, nicht ganz ohne Stolz, berichten, dass ich wieder aktiv aufm Rad sitze  Aller Anfang ist schwer, wird aber wieder besser.
Sieht in Zahlen dann so aus:
13.10.: 29.93km; 1:14:46h; 24.02km/h (erstmal gucken ob ich es nicht verlernt habe, ne  )
14.10.: 46.51km; 1:58:38h; 23.52km/h
15.10.: 46.47km; 1:57:26h; 23.74km/h

Und jetzt ihr... 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (15. Oktober 2009)

Heute 64,7km in 3:01h 21,37km/h und 500hm


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (15. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> werde ich wohl demnächst noch eine bestellung absenden.



sag da doch nochmal bescheid wenn du welche bestellst.
Brauch auch was neues die Mirage ist im Ars$$.


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Oktober 2009)

ja mache ich, heute eine weiter bestellung abgegeben, die kurze vom kumpel wird ihren spaß haben 







so, und wo kann man jetzt an diesem bike gewicht sparen


----------



## eminem7905 (15. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> die Mirage ist im Ars$$.



was du privat mit den lampen machst, geht mich nicht an, und ist mir auch total egal.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> so, und wo kann man jetzt an diesem bike gewicht sparen


Da fallen mir spontan diese Griffe, dieser Sattel und diese Sattelklemme ein 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (15. Oktober 2009)

3:03, 42 km, 912 HM, schlechter Puls, Schmerzen im Knie, nette Begleitung (die ich mehr oder minder damit kaum aus der Regeneration getrieben habe)

Hier Bild:






Muss mir getz langsam was einfallen lassen *seufz


----------



## apoptygma (15. Oktober 2009)

So als Beweis, wie schlecht dabei ich heute war...ICH, ICH!!!!!!! BIN AN EINEM ANSTIEG ABGESTIEGEN


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (15. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> So als Beweis, wie schlecht dabei ich heute war...ICH, ICH!!!!!!! BIN AN EINEM ANSTIEG ABGESTIEGEN



wie das geht doch gar nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (15. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> wie das geht doch gar nicht!



Gut, an der gefühlten 2000 HM Wand damals bei Dir bin ich auch kurz ab, aber nur weil mein Puls Amok lief...aber sonst....eben nein, das geht auch normalerweise nicht.

Morgen ruf ich den Schaaf hier in Hagen an, mal sehen, wann ich da mal vorsprechen kann.


----------



## sonic3105 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.
@Wencke 
Das kann doch mal passieren.
Guck lieber das alles wieder inordnung kommt.

bei mir ist alles heil geblieben ausser ein etwas geschwollenens Schienbein.
Blau ist es ja von Montag noch. LAch.


----------



## apoptygma (15. Oktober 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.
> @Wencke
> Das kann doch mal passieren.
> Guck lieber das alles wieder inordnung kommt.
> ...




*drück

Du Armes..... 

Warum machste auch son komisches Zeuch. Wir haben es gestern Abend gemütlich gehabt und sind (also Jenz, Fabi und ich, mit nem anderen Aylien) schön lecker essen gewesen. So quasi Elitenstammtisch  Aber da wir derzeit nicht so wissen, wie verfügbar Du bist, hatten wir nicht nachgefragt. Ich hoff das war getz nicht so schlimm.....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Oktober 2009)

Es ist daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## apoptygma (16. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Es ist daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!



Pünktlich zum Wochenende.

Dann viel Spass der Herr und bleib heile


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Pünktlich zum Wochenende.
> 
> Dann viel Spass der Herr und bleib heile



Danke schön ich gebe mir Mühe.


----------



## eminem7905 (16. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Es ist daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!



FOTOS!!!!!!!! von links von rechs von oben von hinten von vorne etc. etc. 

glückwunsch,


----------



## Unrest (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich meinte meine Frage bzgl. des Carbonrahmens übrigens ernst!

Momentan schauts danach aus, dass ich diesen Rahmen hier definitiv bestellen werde:






Dämpfermaß: 165
Umwerfermaß: 34,9
Sattelstützenmaß: 31,6

Ist verfügbar in 17/19/20,5 Zoll, komplett blank.
Der Preis sollte mit Zoll, Steuern und Versand (vom Hersteller zu mir) bei circa 350 liegen.
Ne Aufstellung mit den Rohrmaßen und Rahmengewichten sollte ich, zusammen mit genauen Preisen, heute Nacht bekommen.

Bei Interesse ne PN oder Mail an mich. 
Eventuell wärs gut sich deswegen auch mal im Aylienz-Forum blicken zu lassen:
http://www.aylienz.de/zee/forum/index.php?mode=viewthread&forum_id=9&thread=229&sid=9m8ld119qtocg2p5ol1g2jv7a0


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## sonic3105 (16. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch Uwe 
Viel Spass mit dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> FOTOS!!!!!!!! von links von rechs von oben von hinten von vorne etc. etc.
> 
> glückwunsch,



Gucks du hier

http://picasaweb.google.de/uwehuesken/Pitch#


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (16. Oktober 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Uwe
> Viel Spass mit dem Rad.



Ein IBIS Rahmen hänge in Hattingen auch noch an der Wand


----------



## sonic3105 (17. Oktober 2009)

Ja ein ibis wäre fein aber die Wirtschaftskrise .........
LACH
Ne immoment behalte ich erstmal mein radel das fährt ja Super....


----------



## eminem7905 (17. Oktober 2009)

und krass leicht, 


mother lode schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein kleines Update von meinem Mojo. Alle Upgrades außer Kettenblätter und Kassette sind bis jetzt umgesetzt. Neuen Sattel Gobi XM und Pedale von NC-17 hat´s bekommen, die Sattelstütze wurde um ein paar Zentimeter gekürzt und ein neuer Laufradsatz bestehend aus ZTR-Arch und Acros .74 mit DT-Aerolite ist nun auch neu in Verwendung. Die DT-Laufräder werde ich aber in Zukunft auch mit Sicherheit noch verwenden wenn es in alpines Gelände geht. Hier im Mittelgebirge fand ich sie zum Teil etwas überdimensioniert.
> Wiegt so wie abgebildet 11,65kg.



so war mit seb. auch auf einer kleinen runde auf dem mount tücking, aber nix wildes, da ich noch nicht richtig gesund bin. nach einer stunde hatten wir einen schnitt von 9km/h


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (17. Oktober 2009)

War heute auch mit dem neuen im Wald.
Haspertalsperre Peddenöde runter und über den Hohen Stein zurück.
Ganz gemüdlich mit nem 13,6 schnitt und 600 hm auf 30km mit richtig viel Mocke.


----------



## Dark2308 (18. Oktober 2009)

glückwunsch zum neuen bike

wir waren heute auch am tücking unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (18. Oktober 2009)

Und es wurde radgefahren.....wieder mit angenehmer Begleitung  *guckst Du....die Superlativen gehen nicht aus 

41 km, 903 HM, 2:59h

Knie sehr viel besser, danke Micha für den Höhentip...ich merks zwar noch aber nicht mehr so schlimm wie die Tage. Hier und da nen wenig mockig aber wie nen paar neue Ecken kennengelernt ("Weisst wo wir sind? Nö!") Danke für die Geduld mit mir" *fg

So, inne Wanne getz.


----------



## apoptygma (18. Oktober 2009)

So, ne Wanne und nen großer Salat später.....

Wär ich fast bereit für ne zweite Runde, aber ich glaube, ich übertreibs ma nicht mehr heute.....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (18. Oktober 2009)

So auch wieder da!
War heute in Beyenburg unterwegs sehr schön!!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, Hallo keiner zuhause?!
Was ist los mit euch hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## mistermoo (19. Oktober 2009)

ne uwe, gibt nur nicht gross was neues im mom, wenig zeit etc.

bike wird hoffentlich mittwoch fertig, na mal sehen, fotos wenn feddischhh


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hallo, Hallo keiner zuhause?!
> Was ist los mit euch hab ich was verpasst?


Halloooo...
Wir fahren den ganzen Tag und sind dann bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit zu erschöpft uns hier noch zu äußern.
Formtechnisch sieht es bei mir, vorsichtig gesagt, dunkel aus. Deshalb kommen Touren mit Anderen für mich derzeit nicht in Frage.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (19. Oktober 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Halloooo...
> Wir fahren den ganzen Tag und sind dann bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit zu erschöpft uns hier noch zu äußern.
> Formtechnisch sieht es bei mir, vorsichtig gesagt, dunkel aus. Deshalb kommen Touren mit Anderen für mich derzeit nicht in Frage.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Bin zur Zeit auch nur mit 15 bis 16km/h unterwegs


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit auch nur mit 15 bis 16km/h unterwegs


Dann würde ich den Reifen mal flicken! 

Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (19. Oktober 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich den Reifen mal flicken!
> 
> Kai



Brauch ich nicht ist sowieso so gut wie keine Luft drin!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht ist sowieso so gut wie keine Luft drin!


Dir kann aber geholfen werden -> Klick
Bei mir ist es mit einem einfachen Link nicht getan...
Um mal Licht ins Dunkle zu bringen. Es fährt sich derzeit langsam und geht einfach nicht wirklich schneller. Es reicht so für 50/60km-Asphaltrunden mit etwas mehr als 22km/h im Schnitt. Mehr geht nicht! 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nope 75 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo @all,
Wenn ihr Sonntag noch nichts vor habt und das Wetter stimmt. 
Es gibt noch eine CTF, bei schönem Wetter bestimmt mit einer super Aussicht von denn Halden. http://www.rad-club-buer.de/html/ctf_emscherbruch.html
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Unrest (20. Oktober 2009)

Wenn überhaupt, dann wird sich für Sonntag zur Zee Aylienz Geburtstagstour angemeldet!

Start 11:00Uhr am Eilper Denkmal.
Es geht zur Breckerfelder Mühle, zünftig Essen.
Externe (also Ihr) sind natürlich gern gesehen! 


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## apoptygma (20. Oktober 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt, dann wird sich für Sonntag zur Zee Aylienz Geburtstagstour angemeldet!



Sprachs und es schallte ein "Sir yes Sir" durch die Hallen


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Oktober 2009)

ich denke die aylienz tour werde ich auch fahren, 

@uwe kai ralf etc. wie schaut es aus, habt ihr bock???

anmelden bis 22.10 


heute geht es auch ne kleine runde in den wald oder so, mal ein wenig nightriden  

und morgen mache ich eine spazierfahrt mit 2 süßen blonden mädels


----------



## nope 75 (20. Oktober 2009)

Bock ja, aber keine Zeit. Viel Spaß am Sonntag!
Ralf


----------



## apoptygma (20. Oktober 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt, dann wird sich für Sonntag zur Zee Aylienz Geburtstagstour angemeldet!
> 
> Start 11:00Uhr am Eilper Denkmal.
> Es geht zur Breckerfelder Mühle, zünftig Essen.
> ...




Hier ist noch anzumerken, das sich zum einen bitte bei Karo angemeldet wird (siehe auch Aylienz-Forum), vor allem die Mitglieder wegen des Essens ;-) (hallo Jenz ) und die anderen vor allem wegen des Platzbedarfes in der Mühle.

Und...auf Nachfrage...es sind beide ;-)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> @kai wie schaut es aus?





Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> [...]Formtechnisch sieht es bei mir, vorsichtig gesagt, dunkel aus. *Deshalb kommen Touren mit Anderen für mich derzeit nicht in Frage*[...]



Kai


----------



## apoptygma (20. Oktober 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kai



Das Tempo wird, so wie ich es einschätze, aufgrund der zahlreichen Teilnehmer, die wohl seltener als wir auf dem Rad sitzen....moderat bis recht langsam sein. Es sind 2 Std. veranschlagt bis zur Mühle, das lässt nun nicht auf einen Mörderschnitt schließen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das Tempo wird, so wie ich es einschätze, aufgrund der zahlreichen Teilnehmer, die wohl seltener als wir auf dem Rad sitzen....moderat bis recht langsam sein. Es sind 2 Std. veranschlagt bis zur Mühle, das lässt nun nicht auf einen Mörderschnitt schließen.


Vielleicht. Aber ich mache mich, wenn es das Wetter zulässt, lieber alleine auf den Weg. Verbindliche Aussagen möchte ich auch nicht treffen. Vielleicht wird es ja doch noch etwas. Aber ich glaube eher nicht...

Schaun wir mal, sehen wir ja dann! 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (20. Oktober 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Vielleicht. Aber ich mache mich, wenn es das Wetter zulässt, lieber alleine auf den Weg. Verbindliche Aussagen möchte ich auch nicht treffen. Vielleicht wird es ja doch noch etwas. Aber ich glaube eher nicht...
> 
> Schaun wir mal, sehen wir ja dann!
> 
> Kai



Is ja auch in Ordnung  Nur wollt ich mit dem ggf. vorherrschenden Glauben aufräumen, das das da ne Rennteilnahme wird. Und wenn ich lese, das Du NUR auf nen 22er Schnitt auf die km kommst, entschuldige, da wärste dann immer noch mit einer der flinken da  Ich muss auch erstmal das Spinning heute Abend überleben .-)


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Oktober 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Vielleicht. Aber ich mache mich, wenn es das Wetter zulässt, lieber alleine auf den Weg. Verbindliche Aussagen möchte ich auch nicht treffen. Vielleicht wird es ja doch noch etwas. Aber ich glaube eher nicht...
> 
> Schaun wir mal, sehen wir ja dann!
> 
> Kai



kannst ja falls das wetter es zuläßt ne gr. runde drehen, und dann mit uns aus eilpe aus richtung breckerfeld radeln, anschließend kannst du richtung EN runterrollen. 

heute abend bitte in EN nicht erschrecken wenn du was sehr helles am horizont siehts, das ist seb. und ich mit meiner DX-Lampe


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Is ja auch in Ordnung  Nur wollt ich mit dem ggf. vorherrschenden Glauben aufräumen, das das da ne Rennteilnahme wird. Und wenn ich lese, das Du NUR auf nen 22er Schnitt auf die km kommst, entschuldige, da wärste dann immer noch mit einer der flinken da  Ich muss auch erstmal das Spinning heute Abend überleben .-)


Wenn du von meinem Schnitt redest, einfach traumhaft  Natürlich ist es grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, was da für Werte rauskamen, aber wenn man das mit den Werten von früher (oh man, ich werd' alt...) vergleicht, ist es schon frustrierend. Vor allem wenn man dazu noch bedenkt, dass ich mich nach den "langsamen" und nicht allzu langen Runden recht schlapp gefühlt habe.
Heute war es mal wieder recht flott. 24er Schnitt auf gut 46km. Aber es war immer noch nicht so wie früher, wobei es heute wirklich gut lief. Mal schauen was die nächste Zeit so bringt...
Zu Bedenken gilt es bei dem Schnitt, dass er auf einer weitesgehend asphaltierten Runde gefahren wird.
Wegen der Tour am WE werde ich mich noch mal melden.


eminem7905 schrieb:


> kannst ja falls das wetter es zuläßt ne gr. runde drehen, und dann mit uns aus eilpe aus richtung breckerfeld radeln, anschließend kannst du richtung EN runterrollen.


Werden wir dann sehen. Nach großen Runden steht mir bislang nicht der Sinn. Bin derzeit froh, nach 2, 2,5h wieder daheim zu sein. Aber schauen wir einfach mal. Morgen kann ich sicher schon mehr sagen.

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (20. Oktober 2009)

Ein wenig Musik:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EO_A-WVZzFM&feature=related"]YouTube - Oomph! & Nina Hagen- Fieber[/ame]


Irgendwie bin ich heute leicht.......hm........angepi....? Positiv aggro geladen....!

daher gleich DAS hinterher


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7R-TSqG7GI"]YouTube - 2. Rammstein - Ich Tu Dir Weh[/ame]


Es ist Herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrbst.........und die Tage dunkler.....! Und ich nicht ausgelastet *lach


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (20. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich denke die aylienz tour werde ich auch fahren,
> 
> @uwe kai ralf etc. wie schaut es aus, habt ihr bock???
> 
> ...



Ich wollte eventuell am Sonntag von Eilpe bis Breckerfeld mitfahren.
Da ich aber nicht mit in die Mühle gehe brauch ich mich auch nicht anmelden.

Wie sieht es mal die Tage mit ner ruhigen trailastigen Runde aus?


----------



## eminem7905 (20. Oktober 2009)

ich wäre dabei uwe

so, back @home  puky ist gekommen, man schade das ich nicht 2 jahre alt bin, richtig geiles bike für kleinkinder 

kleine runde in die nacht gedreht, an meiner seite seb. mit seiner kerze evo x, in der tat, die beiden leuchten der evo kann man im vergleich zu der DX als eine kerze bezeichnen. selbst mit sonnenbrille kann man gut auf den trails mit der dx-lampe fahren. einfach der hammer. ausleuchtung pur, und richtig weißes licht. nachdem seb. die evo ausmachen mußte, weil die batteriehalterung flöten ging, habe ich uns beiden den trail ausgeleuchtet. 

@ pn schreiber, du ließt hier ja auch mit. 
ich würde die lenker dx-lampe bestellen, und ne halterung für den helm kann man sich prima basteln. ließ am besten den thread im elektro forum hier bei mtb. dort steht alles.

p.s. die ersten seiten kannst du dir schenken, die letzten 10-15 seiten sein interessant. 

ich glaube ich werde mir noch eine bestellen, denn es fahlt scho eine helmlampe als kurvenlicht. 


so schönen abend noch, jetzt kommen die simpsons und dann dr. house.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (20. Oktober 2009)

So, zurück vom Spinning.....lustige Sache das 

Nu duschen und wat futtern und dann.....keine Ahnung.

Aber nächste Woche werden Jenzi und ich dann das Hardcore-Sportprogramm einläuten...erst Spinning dann noch ins Studio zum bissken Oberkörper pumpen


----------



## apoptygma (20. Oktober 2009)

Und da das grad irgendwie hervorragend passt....und dazu auch mein Lieblingslied der Herren!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doTBT46wMvA"]YouTube - Ramstein - Du Hast[/ame]

in Widmung für (er weiss schon wer)

Das nächste mal leihe ich nen Knopf meines Ipods aus, so lernt man ruhig nebeneinander und nicht hintereinander fahren ;-)...bevor das wieder auf die Mängelliste kommt.....



Gute Nacht!


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Oktober 2009)

hi, 

@kai
sorry das ich nicht angehalten habe, muste leider das quängelnde etwas auf dem kindersitz unterhalten, sie kann ihren helm absolut nicht ab, somit wurde das letzte stück zu fuss bewältigt. 

so die daten: schnitt ca. 4,5km/h mit 30hm und 10km 


aber freitag wir noch ein versuch gestartet, diesmal mit dem hier


----------



## mistermoo (21. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> @kai
> sorry das ich nicht angehalten habe, muste leider das quängelnde etwas auf dem kindersitz unterhalten, sie kann ihren helm absolut nicht ab, somit wurde das letzte stück zu fuss bewältigt.
> ...





ihhhh schmodder am hinterem bike und in der flasche.... LEBENDKULTUREN ftw.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> sorry das ich nicht angehalten habe


Ich dachte schon, du verachtest mich...
Nee, kein Thema! 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (21. Oktober 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon, du verachtest mich...
> Nee, kein Thema!
> 
> Kai



i wo, nur war halt ein wenig überfordert in dem moment,   sollte ich drehen, und zu dir radeln und die beiden ihren schicksal überlassen oder weiter radeln  

vielleicht siehts man sich am 25ten, evtl. kommst du mit uwe hier zum aylienz start, und dann radeln wir hoch. 

@jenz

bist du bei der aylienz tour dabei????


----------



## apoptygma (21. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich is Jenz mit dabei, als Aylien ist das ja auch quasi Pflichttermin. Außerdem hatter die Aufgabe, an meinem Hinterrad zu bleiben, damit seine Uphill-Performance fürs nächste Jahr besser als gut wird.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> i wo, nur war halt ein wenig überfordert in dem moment,   sollte ich drehen, und zu dir radeln und die beiden ihren schicksal überlassen oder weiter radeln


Lass es mich so formulieren:
Du hast die richtige Entscheidung getroffen 


eminem7905 schrieb:


> vielleicht siehts man sich am 25ten, evtl. kommst du mit uwe hier zum aylienz start, und dann radeln wir hoch.


Du sagst es, "vielleicht"...

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (22. Oktober 2009)

Zurück vonner flachen Asphaltrunde nach Geisecke und Retour mit kleiner Shopping-Einkehr.

Was habe ich heute gelernt?

1. Vorher kurz Temperatur antesten, bevor man seine Windstopper-Hose anzieht.

2. Vorher kurz Temperatur antesten, bevor man nen Winter-Langarm und ne Spray Event als Windjacke drüberzieht.

3. Vorher kurz Temperatur antesten, bevor man Windstopper-Herbsthandschuhe anzieht.

4. Auf die Kopfschmerzen hören, die einem eigentlich hätten sagen müssen, das es wärmer geworden ist.

So hab ich schön im eigenen Saft gebrutzelt und nen Mörder Schnitt von 17 geschafft bei nem hart erkämpften D-Puls von 129.

Dafür dem Jenz schöne Beinlinge bei Kim gekauft ;-) Knie nieder und danke mir!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (22. Oktober 2009)

fährt morgen jemand ne runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> fährt morgen jemand ne runde


Wenn das Wetter es zulässt, ja. Aber ich will dich nicht langweilen und würde lieber verzichten...

Schönen Abend noch,
Gruß Kai


----------



## sonic3105 (23. Oktober 2009)

ich war gestern auch mal auf dem Rad .......so für ne Knappe Stunde und es war TOLL.........
Netten gruss und Schönes We euch allen


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich war heute mal im Muttental und Vormholzer Wald.
Muss sagen da geht noch was.
Ein riesiger Spielplatz für Radelfahrer aller Art.


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Oktober 2009)

mion @all

so, erste kleine runde in meinem hood gedreht, total windig auf der zufahrt in den wald, aber im wald noch schön trocken und griffig. 

nachmittags gehts mit seppel in den stadtwald. 

@uwe, 

wie schaut es aus kommst du morgen nach eilpe, und fährts mit uns richtung mühle??? würd mir gerne mal dein bike anschauen. 
wer kommt sonst noch hier aus dem forum als nichtmitglied kai, sascha????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wer kommt sonst noch hier aus dem forum als nichtmitglied kai?


Stark abhängig von Wetter und Lust. Und nicht zuletzt vom Zustand der Beine...

Schauen wir also mal, sehen wir ja dann.
Solltest du meinen Sattel bei ebay noch nicht losgeworden sein, kannst du ihn ja auf Verdacht einfach mal einstecken, sooooo schwer ist ja nun auch wieder nicht 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2009)

So, Bike-Biathlon und Cross-Duathlon hinter mir.

Was gelernt?
Leg Dich auf nem Cross-Duathlon auf keinen Fall mit Triathleten an  Mein lieber Scholli. Fahrtechnisch war ich ansich grenzwertig zufrieden mit meiner Leistung, für ein Kräftemessen langt das in dem Bereich aber noch lange nicht. Aber mit nem 19er Schnitt bin ich ganz zufrieden auf 12,12 km bei 38 Minuten und 278 HM.

Bike-Biathlon macht Laune. Wenn allerdings nur 2 Frauen antreten, hat man kaum Vergleichsmöglickeiten (auch wenn ich das Duell für mich entschieden habe) Aber auf die kurze Distanz von sage und Schreibe knapp 5 km reiss ich auch keine Latten vom Zaun, da sind die Herren der Schöpfung mit entsprechender Schnellkraft, und irgednwie waren es fast nur Vereins-MTB´ler, ganz klar auf der besseren Seite.

Aber es hat Laune gemacht, auch wenn ich mich speziell auf den letzten 2 km des Duathlos echt gefragt habe, warum ich mir dieses noch geben musste 

Du freu ich mich auf ne schöne geschmeidige Tour morgen mit lecker vereinsgesposortem Essen und an dieser Stelle auch noch nen  lieben dank an den Vorstand für das Sponsoring des 3/4 Startgeldes beim Biathlon  Ich hoff, ich habs einigermaßen gut vertreten.


----------



## eminem7905 (24. Oktober 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Stark abhängig von Wetter und Lust. Und nicht zuletzt vom Zustand der Beine...
> 
> Schauen wir also mal, sehen wir ja dann.
> Solltest du meinen Sattel bei ebay noch nicht losgeworden sein, kannst du ihn ja auf Verdacht einfach mal einstecken, sooooo schwer ist ja nun auch wieder nicht
> ...



bei mir hängt es eigentlich auch nur von wetter ab, sattel wäre so ne sache, fahre ohne rucksack, wenn du morgen hier reinschreibst, das du kommst, nehme ich ihn selbstverständlich dann mit. 

so auch eben gerade von der zweiten tour mit seb zurück, kurz und knapp 2x berg hoch und 2x trails runter bis ins tal. was will man mehr.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> bei mir hängt es eigentlich auch nur von wetter ab, sattel wäre so ne sache, fahre ohne rucksack, wenn du morgen hier reinschreibst, das du kommst, nehme ich ihn selbstverständlich dann mit.


Okay. Du hast ja die minimal kürzere Anreise  Solltest ihn also auch noch mitnehmen können, wenn ich schon unterwegs bin. Ob ich dabei bin oder nicht, werde ich dann hier hinein schreiben.

Evtl. bis morgen,
Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Martin, du kannst meinen Sattel guten Gewissens neben deinen Helm legen, denke ich.

Bis gleich!
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (25. Oktober 2009)

ok, werde ich machen, denk daran das die zeit umgestellt wurde, wir haben jetzt kurz nach 9 uhr


----------



## apoptygma (25. Oktober 2009)

0% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit aktuell. Das sollte passen.

Wechsel- bzw. Überziehwäsche eingepackt (damit man nicht eingesifft beim Essen sitzt *grusel*), Dreckblech montiert....dann kann ansich nix mehr schief gehen heute.


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Oktober 2009)

im wald ist es trocken, habe es heute schon getestet.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ok, werde ich machen, denk daran das die zeit umgestellt wurde, wir haben jetzt kurz nach 9 uhr


Du Fuchs! 
Wird knapp, aber sollte gut passen. Ich komme über die Priorei (B54) zum Treffpunkt. Wird ja vom Tempo eine gaaaaaaannnnnzzzz gemütliche Runde, sollte also passen...

Bis gleich,
Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Oktober 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich komme über die Priorei (B54) zum Treffpunkt.
> 
> Bis gleich,
> Kai




hast südwind, also müßte bis eilpe dein schnitt bei etwa 30km/h liegen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Oktober 2009)

Öööööööhhhmmmmm.... Erster?


eminem7905 schrieb:


> hast südwind, also müßte bis eilpe dein schnitt bei etwa 30km/h liegen


23,5km/h bis dahin. Aber ich sage ja, die besten Jahre sind vorbei...

Zu den Werten:
83,16km
4:03:42h
20,47km/h

Vor der Tour nach Breckerfeld, Priorei runter und über die B54 zum Treffpunkt.
Nach der Tour übern Wengeberg, Dahlerbrück runter, B54/B7 zum Hagener Hauptbahnhof und über die B7 nach Hause.
Nach den 86km von gestern nicht ganz ohne, aber morgen ist Ruhetag 

Wünsche allen eine angenehme Erholung und hoffe, die Speisen und Getränke an der Mühle haben gemundet 

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Oktober 2009)

Hab heute ne Runde mit meinem kleinen Bruder gedreht.
Gute 60km in 3:20h.
Versuch am Do und Fr frei zumachen um zu radeln.
Wie sieht es aus hat einer interesse!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus hat einer interesse!


Donnerstag sieht eher schlecht aus, aber Freitag, wenn das Wetter mitmacht gar nicht so schlecht. Was hast du denn genau vor (Länge, ca. Zeit,...)?

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (25. Oktober 2009)

Servus!

Auch zurück von der Geburtstagstour 

War ne runde Sache, mit ner riesen Truppe gemütliche 34 km in 2:32 bei 739 HM. Lecker Pfannkuchen mit Nutella *sabber gehabt.

Schön wars!


----------



## sonic3105 (25. Oktober 2009)

Joa auch ne Stunde auf dem Rad gewesen, schön die Ruhrwiesen lang geradelt......

@wencke 
riesen gruppen sind doch garnicht dein Ding.

@Kai fleissig fleissig der herr.

@Uwe donnerstag oder freitag geht bei mir leider nicht.
trotzdem Viel Spass beid er Tour.


----------



## apoptygma (25. Oktober 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Joa auch ne Stunde auf dem Rad gewesen, schön die Ruhrwiesen lang geradelt......
> 
> @wencke
> riesen gruppen sind doch garnicht dein Ding.



Es war ne Vereins-Geburtstags-Tour. Da kann ich ja schlecht sagen "Ok, ich fahre getz mit 3 Leuten allein"


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Oktober 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Kai fleissig fleissig der herr.


Vielen Dank! 
Mittlerweile wieder, sag ich mal. Die Pause war lang genug und noch viel länger...

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (25. Oktober 2009)

jo ne netter runde, mit gesponserten essen  so muss dat sein. 


diese woche arbeite ich durch von 6:30 bis 18 uhr.


----------



## mistermoo (25. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> jo ne netter runde, mit gesponserten essen  so muss dat sein.
> 
> 
> diese woche arbeite ich durch von 6:30 bis 18 uhr.



red net daher, du gehst eh nur morgen arbeiten hrhr.....
immer diese wanderarbeiter


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Oktober 2009)

@ Jenz
Wo bleiben die Bilder? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (27. Oktober 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Jenz
> Wo bleiben die Bilder?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ich denk ma, da werden welche auf der Homepage sein, wenn der Bericht fertig ist 

Der Biathlon ist schon on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (28. Oktober 2009)

es wurde heute auch gebiked, 

36km mit 1100hm und einem 16,5er schnitt, schön ist es im herbst im wald nur ein wenig mockig.


----------



## apoptygma (29. Oktober 2009)

Morgen um diese Zeit weiss ich, obs Training der letzten quasi 10 Monate für die Katz oder irgendwo ansatzweise richtig war. Ich bin mal gespannt.

Mal was ruhiges für den schönen Herbstabend draussen:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAQOWViUm0I&feature=related"]YouTube - Snow Patrol - Run[/ame]

*seufz


----------



## sonic3105 (29. Oktober 2009)

Umsonst ist denke ich dafür der falsche ausdruck du ahst wenn überhaupt ein wenig nicht ganz den Optimal bereich eingehalten .. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Mal gespannt was bei raus kommt

achja radeln war ich auch und ich liebe den herbst ledier sehr spät und schon fast dunkel somit nur 13 km mit 278 Hm und 17,9 kmh schnitt bei 145 Hfq


----------



## apoptygma (29. Oktober 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Umsonst ist denke ich dafür der falsche ausdruck du ahst wenn überhaupt ein wenig nicht ganz den Optimal bereich eingehalten .. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Mal gespannt was bei raus kommt
> 
> achja radeln war ich auch und ich liebe den herbst ledier sehr spät und schon fast dunkel somit nur 13 km mit 278 Hm und 17,9 kmh schnitt bei 145 Hfq



Wie gesagt...und ich erst  

Na ja, rein gefühlsmässig würde ich fast sagen, ich hätte nen wenig "höher" trainieren können. Aber schauen wir erstmal.....


----------



## schuh074 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ach ,mach dir keinen kopf das wird schon,viel spaß


----------



## sonic3105 (30. Oktober 2009)

Juhu Morgen gehts anch Willingen Biken.
Schönan ABend euch allen.


----------



## eminem7905 (30. Oktober 2009)

bikepark saissonabschluss????


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Oktober 2009)

Wie sieht es morgen Nachmittag aus!?


----------



## apoptygma (31. Oktober 2009)

schuh074 schrieb:


> Ach ,mach dir keinen kopf das wird schon,viel spaß





War ne spannende Angelegenheit 

Und ich bin soweit fit, außer das ich meine GA-Einheiten zu niedrig angesetzt habe *grml. Optimaler GA1-Puls liegt bei mir bei 140 und damit locker 12 Schläge höher als ich bis dato trainiert habe, was dazu führte, das mein Fettstoffwechsel zwar ok is, ich aber von Anfang an immer noch KH mit verbrenne, was nicht sein soll, da der Körper ja in den unteren Bereichen  dann doch lieber und auch gern ans Fett soll  Es war somit also so, wie ich es schon im Gefühl hatte (was man mir dann auch sagte...das mein Körpergefühl wohl gut ausgeprägt ist und der ansich auch schon genau richtig interpretierte, indem er "mehr" wollte) Nun bekommt er mehr und soll auch mehr, dann verschiebt sich das auch in absehbarer Zeit nach oben und die Grundlagenausdauer wird besser.

Ansonsten "Sehr schöne Werte" war der O-Ton. In fast allen Bereichen weit über der Norm oder fast schon im "Elite-Bereich" (z.B. bei der Kraft, als W/kg Körpergewicht) für Weibers in meinem Alter *lach als Hobbysportler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (31. Oktober 2009)

hoi und guten abend

trotz erkältung habe ich das gestern gut überstanden
werte sind auch ok, ebenso wie bei wencke mag mein körper irgendwie viel mehr kh wie fett verspeisen

somit ist auch bei mir das ga training auf der uhr fürs winterhalbjahr
mein puls liegt aber doch weit unter dem wie ich gedacht hatte so bei ideal wert von 125 für ga1 einheiten und ca. 140 bei ga2 einheiten

mal sehen wie ich das wenigstens etwas planen kann in den wochenablauf zu integrieren

das kh reiche essen bzw. meine essgewohnheiten muss ich doch mal umstellen, wenn möglich halt (snieeeffff, ich schlemme doch so gern)

pulsuhr ist bestellt, da der bike compi da irgendwie blöd für ist, wenn ich im studio oder auf der rolle fahre

jedenfalls kann ich nur sagen das hat sich völlig gelohnt für mich, bin auf die werte im frühjahr gespannt, werde das da nochmal machen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Oktober 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> das kh reiche essen bzw. meine essgewohnheiten muss ich doch mal umstellen, wenn möglich halt (snieeeffff, ich schlemme doch so gern)


Dass du weißt wie es geht, zeigst du mir ja immer, wenn du mir meine ach so schlechte Ernährung vorhältst. Immer erst am eigenen Riechkolben rumfummeln mein Freundchen! 

@ all
Ach so, gefahren bin ich heute auch:
103,18 km
4:18:54 Stunden
23,91 km/h

Kraft war so bis km70 rum gut da, danach ließ sie etwas nach. Die letzten Kilometer waren wie immer schmerzhaft und anstrengend, aber alles in allem schön, mal wieder über 100km gefahren zu sein. Übrigens die erste Ü100-Einheit nach der Saisonpause. Die nachlassende Kraft wirkte sich aber nicht in den Rundenzeiten aus. Es waren 2 identische Runden (2:13h; 2:06h)

Schönen Abend noch,
Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (31. Oktober 2009)

heute nichts gemacht, sitze gerade auf der couch bei meinem cousin, und wir warten auf das gleile stück rinderfilet http://www.otto-gourmet.de/article75/hereford-prime-filet-tenderloin-chain-off.html (einweihungsgeschenk) das gerade im ofen bei 130 grad brutzelt, gleich noch stefan raab gucken und dann mal raus zu den nachbarn "süßes oder saueres" 

morgen, hmm mal schauen, evtl. klutopia um 11 uhr, ansonsten vielleicht ne kleine trail solorunde vor der F1.


EDIT: ab sonntag großer onlineausverkauf bei rose, klamotten etc. drastisch reduziert.


----------



## apoptygma (31. Oktober 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> hoi und guten abend
> 
> trotz erkältung habe ich das gestern gut überstanden
> werte sind auch ok, ebenso wie bei wencke mag mein körper irgendwie viel mehr kh wie fett verspeisen
> ...





Das stimmt, es war sehr aufschlussreich, kann ich auch jedem mal empfehlen, da nen Termin zu machen.

Wie gesagt, ich hätte nicht dran gedacht, das ich erst so spät die Schwelle habe und damit eben viel höher trainieren kann mit der Grundlage ohne das ich mir die Speicher vollends leerziehe. Das ganze geärger umsonst das Jahr 

GA1 bis 154, ein Traum *lach


----------



## eminem7905 (31. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> jedem mal empfehlen


und wozu wenn man nur just for fun fährt???


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und wozu wenn man nur just for fun fährt???


Mehr Grundlage= mehr fahren können =weniger bergauf quälen müssen= noch mehr Fun haben. Oder so ähnlich...

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (31. Oktober 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> und wozu wenn man nur just for fun fährt???



Ich rede ja auch von den ambitionierten Fahrern, die auch gern mal wissen möchten, wie der eigene Körper wo und wie genau reagiert und funktioniert und sich damit ne optimierte Trainingsgrundlage schaffen wollen.


----------



## apoptygma (31. Oktober 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Mehr Grundlage= mehr fahren können =weniger bergauf quälen müssen= noch mehr Fun haben. Oder so ähnlich...
> 
> Kai



Danke für die Kurzzusammenfassung


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Danke für die Kurzzusammenfassung


Gern geschehen


----------



## [email protected] (31. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich rede ja auch von den ambitionierten Fahrern, die auch gern mal wissen möchten, wie der eigene Körper wo und wie genau reagiert und funktioniert und sich damit ne optimierte Trainingsgrundlage schaffen wollen.



Allerdings muss man als "ambitionierter Fahrer", der fitter sein möchte als letzte Saison etc etc. nicht zwangsläufig Höhenmeter notieren und Laktat messen, oder? 

Ich denke, da geht es um zwei Dinge, die nicht miteinander vergleichbar sind, aber dass ist nur meine Meinung.  und


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Allerdings muss man als "ambitionierter Fahrer", der fitter sein möchte als letzte Saison etc etc. nicht zwangsläufig Höhenmeter notieren und Laktat messen, oder?


Stimmt. Aber es geht nicht nur um eine Verbesserung, sondern auch darum, die, in wenigen Fällen nicht unbegrenzte, Zeit so effektiv wie möglich zu nutzen und dabei auch den Punkt Regeneration zu beachten.

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (31. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Allerdings muss man als "ambitionierter Fahrer", der fitter sein möchte als letzte Saison etc etc. nicht zwangsläufig Höhenmeter notieren und Laktat messen, oder?
> 
> Ich denke, da geht es um zwei Dinge, die nicht miteinander vergleichbar sind, aber dass ist nur meine Meinung.  und



Daher sagte ich ja auch "auch" mal wissen möchte.

Ich bin nunmal jemand, ich mache nix sinnfrei, vor allem keinen Sport. Dafür mag ich meine Couch zu sehr  Ich habe ja nicht umsonst kein anderes Hobby  Ich bin von Natur aus faul, daher brauch ich nen Gerüst drumherum quasi.

 Und wenn ich getz nicht zu faul wäre, würd ichn mir noch nen Bierchen vonner tanke holen


----------



## mistermoo (1. November 2009)

so nach dem burtzeltag und tequillllllllaaaa und sambucaaaaaaaa und sonstiges gezeugs

@danke an das weibliche wesen welches mich mit nach hause gefahren hat oder so *ditsch* gibt schon ärger


hatte heute nach der arbeit noch mit nem freund gesprochen der auch min 1x im jahr so einen test (nicht so ne einfachen laktat mist) macht um allein zu sehen wo steht seine gesundheit etc. weil auch dafür kann das hilfreich sein, er trainiert zwar aber halt per se nur im hobby bereich, so wie die meisten von uns

seine gesundheit sollte so ein test vielleicht mal wert sein, daher heute bis ins neue jahr der letzte alk hrhr

*ditsch* ok ich bin wech


----------



## sonic3105 (1. November 2009)

JA gestern die Tour war sehr GEIL, Willingen ist von der Umgebung her einfach nur ein Traum.
 Der Freeride macht auch Richtig Spass.

Und heute weiss ich warum ich seit langem kein Alkohol mehr getrunken habe.


----------



## apoptygma (1. November 2009)

Zurück von meiner mittellangen Ga Runde. Diszipliniert das es fast weh tat *lach

64,64 km in 3:19 Puls AV 140 HM 395 TF 91

Spaziergänger ohne Ende unterwegs, und alle recht unentspannt (muss wohl am Vollmond liegen)

Is ma ne ganz andere "Belastung" als mit Puls unter 130, diesmal auch straight mal anne Steigungen versucht TF und GA-Puls einzuhalten, auch wenns albern aussah


----------



## mistermoo (1. November 2009)

so bin auch zurück von einer kleinen 21km runde, gemütlich aber zuviele hm dafür das ich ja im grunde den puls drücken wollte, naja ich arbeite dran

wünsche allen noch nen schönen abend und einen super start in den november...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (1. November 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> so bin auch zurück von einer kleinen 21km runde, gemütlich aber zuviele hm dafür das ich ja im grunde den puls drücken wollte, naja ich arbeite dran
> 
> wünsche allen noch nen schönen abend und einen super start in den november...



Immer dran denken, Rad fahren ist besser als nicht Rad fahren


----------



## apoptygma (2. November 2009)

Mein lieber Scholli was Laufen aus (mit einem)macht *jank

Da ist man mal ein Mal wieder aufm Laufband gewesen (Samstag) und den Löwenanteil auch nur schnell gewalked, und schon kannse kaum noch Laufen, son Muskelkater hab ich 

Wenn ich ans Spinning morgen denke *uiuiui

@Jenz:
Aber davon mal ab....Du hast doch getz ne Rolle, verlager Deine GA Einheiten ALLE auf die Rolle, schau, daste ne hohe TF einhältst, wähl die Übersetzung so, das Dein Puls nicht groß um die 125 springt und gut. Durch die Kontinuität langen da doch so 3x1 Std. Einheiten ersma....


----------



## apoptygma (4. November 2009)

Hier brennt ja die Luft  Die Quälfraktion Jenz und ich hatten gestern mal wieder Spinning (und gestern tats echt mal weh) 

Langsam trudeln alle meine Winter-Bike-Sachen ein (Zu Erinnerung: Rose hat 50% Aktion, wiggle.com aus GB super günstige Klamotten von Craft, terrific.de auch zum Teil höchst prima reduzt. Nun darfs ruhig ars....kalt, aber bitte einigermaßen trocken werden, damit ich endlich wieder aufs Rad raus komme (morgen solls ja angeblich nen bissken trockener werden)

Es grüßt (schon mit einem Auge aufn Feierabend)

Waltraudt


----------



## sonic3105 (4. November 2009)

Naja ich bräuchte eher Zeit zum radeln als das Wetter.

da finde ich regen schon fast gut, dann ists nicht so deprimierend


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. November 2009)

Hab heut das Radel zur Inspektion gebracht!
Ich hoff das ich es morgen wieder bekomme.

B&S in Hattingen hatte auch ein schönes in SW
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc...10/bikes/9303-43_l.jpg&equipmodel=Stumpjumper FSR Comp


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. November 2009)

Aus aktuellen Anlass: Wäre das nicht ein schicker Cityflitzer für unsere Apo? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6507830&postcount=370

Lg Chris


----------



## apoptygma (5. November 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Aus aktuellen Anlass: Wäre das nicht ein schicker Cityflitzer für unsere Apo?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6507830&postcount=370
> 
> Lg Chris




Das ja brutal 

Aber der Witz ist ja....ich nutz das Bike ja wirklich nur als Sportgerät, den km in die Stadt fahre ich mit dem Auto


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (5. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das ja brutal
> 
> Aber der Witz ist ja....ich nutz das Bike ja wirklich nur als Sportgerät, den km in die Stadt fahre ich mit dem Auto



Böse böse Wencke.

Abgesehen davon würde ich mit den Hobel schon durch die FUZU schleichen.


----------



## apoptygma (5. November 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Böse böse Wencke.
> 
> Abgesehen davon würde ich mit den Hobel schon durch die FUZU schleichen.



In Hagen sind die recht schmerzfrei, da fahr ich auch normal durch und hatte bis dato keine Probleme, in Milspe soll das marginal anders aussehen habe ich mir sagen lassen.

Aber wer weiss... werd gleich durch die Fuzo durch müssen mippem Bike, da ich gleich, so furchtbar das Wetter auch ist, versuchen will, 2 Std. zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (5. November 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Aus aktuellen Anlass:
> Lg Chris



Nö nur kostenlose erst Inspektion.

Die ersten 400km hinter sich gebracht


----------



## Dark2308 (5. November 2009)

in milspe darf man wieder durchfahren


----------



## apoptygma (5. November 2009)

2:25 hab ich dann doch durchgehalten draußen bei dem Niesel/Regen/mehr Regen/trocken Gedöns......

Vorteil.....es ist bei dem Wetter nix los draussen....nur Licht sollte ich mir das nächste mal dann doch mitnehmen


----------



## nope 75 (6. November 2009)

Hallo Kai, suchst Du noch eine Gabel? Bei Rose ist gerade Rabatschlacht. Da gibt es die Reba 09 schon fÃ¼r 149â¬. http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=24423
GruÃ Ralf


----------



## apoptygma (6. November 2009)

nope 75 schrieb:


> Hallo Kai, suchst Du noch eine Gabel? Bei Rose ist gerade Rabatschlacht. Da gibt es die Reba 09 schon für 149. http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=24423
> Gruß Ralf




Hallo Ralf 

Schön daste ma wieder vorbei schaust 

Alles fein bei Dir?

Grad vom 3-stündigen biken zurück....nu langst aber auch für diese Woche


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. November 2009)

nope 75 schrieb:


> Hallo Kai, suchst Du noch eine Gabel? Bei Rose ist gerade Rabatschlacht. Da gibt es die Reba 09 schon für 149. http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=24423
> Gruß Ralf


Guten Abend Ralf!
Ja, von der Rabattschlacht bei Rose habe ich gehört. Eine neue Gabel suche ich derzeit nicht.
Aber ich finde es super dass du dabei an mich gedacht hast 
Vielen Dank dafür und ein schönes Wochende wünscht,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nope 75 (6. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf
> 
> Schön daste ma wieder vorbei schaust
> 
> ...



Ja danke alles bestens bei mir. Habe letzte Woche einen neuen Helm bekommen. Ein SPECIALIZED S-WORKS 2 D, den habe ich hier aus dem Form gekauft. Federleichte 232 gr , geiles Teil.
Ich war Heute auch 2 stunden Unterwegs zum Schluss noch in ein Regenschauer geraten. 

Schön daste ma wieder vorbei schaust 
Mal wieder? Ich bin jeden Tag bei Euch. Ich muss doch gucken ob ich mich mal wieder bei Euch einklinke.
Also bis die Tage, ich hau mich noch nee Stunde aufs Ohr(aua). Muss nachher noch auf Nachtschicht. Bei dem wo die Mutter auf einmal zwei drei Autos mehr inne Woche verkauft hat und meint er könnte wieder mit uns machen was er will.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## apoptygma (6. November 2009)

Neuer Helm steht bei mir auch noch ganz oben auf der Liste  Glückwunsch dazu.

Bei mir ist getz eher Wintertraining eingeläutet, vielleicht noch 3-4 Touren dies Jahr, aber ansonsten muss ich was für die Grundlage tun.

Ich denk  ma, wenns mir mal ganz aufn Zeiger geht, dann werd ich mich ma wieder innen Wald werfem, aber primär gehts getz ersma auffe Straße und in die Laufschuhe 



nope 75 schrieb:


> Ja danke alles bestens bei mir. Habe letzte Woche einen neuen Helm bekommen. Ein SPECIALIZED S-WORKS 2 D, den habe ich hier aus dem Form gekauft. Federleichte 232 gr , geiles Teil.
> Ich war Heute auch 2 stunden Unterwegs zum Schluss noch in ein Regenschauer geraten.
> 
> Schön daste ma wieder vorbei schaust
> ...


----------



## sonic3105 (7. November 2009)

Guten Morgen,
@Wencke HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOO YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOO YOU,

Ich wünsch dir alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag, hoffe Du geniesst den Tag und feierst schön.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. November 2009)

Alles Jute WINKE WENKE


----------



## nope 75 (7. November 2009)

Na dann will ich auch mal.


Ich wünsch Dir alles gute zu Deinem Wiegefest und hab einen schönen Tag.


Ralf


----------



## apoptygma (7. November 2009)

Danke Ihr Lieben 

Für hier, für die Anrufe und auch für die bunten Grüße per Messi 

Ja, ich werde feiern, nur nicht meinen, sondern den 5. des RSC Tretlagers Wetter gleich


----------



## schuh074 (7. November 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!

Und wieder ein Jahr reifer


----------



## apoptygma (7. November 2009)

schuh074 schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!
> 
> Und wieder ein Jahr reifer



Oder schlauer (männermordender was?)


----------



## Acidman (7. November 2009)

*Happy Birthday Wencke*

For many years of your live and on your Bike
Gut dass ich heute mal reingeschaut habe, sonst hätte ich es ja noch verpasst, dass der alter sich geändert hat aber du die seslbe bist.


----------



## apoptygma (7. November 2009)

Acidman schrieb:


> *Happy Birthday Wencke*
> 
> For many years of your live and on your Bike
> Gut dass ich heute mal reingeschaut habe, sonst hätte ich es ja noch verpasst, dass der alter sich geändert hat aber du die seslbe bist.



Ich geb mir Mühe  Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (8. November 2009)

Acidman schrieb:


> *For many years of your live and on your Bike
> *


*

Apropos Bike......Kann dat sein, das Du mich heute mit noch wem 2x am See überholt hast? (ich laufenderweise)?

OHNE Helm?*


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. November 2009)

Heute schöhne 1500hm mit dem Fully bei bestem Wetter.
Est hoch zur Hasper und zum Flugplatz dann rüber in den Stadtwald.
Anschließend zum Cafe Halle und runter nach Vorhalle.
Über den Freiherr von Stein Turm nach Herdeke und hoch zum Sportplatz Wetter.
Danach nach Haus über Volmarstein und Gevelsberg Berge.


----------



## apoptygma (8. November 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Heute schöhne 1500hm mit dem Fully bei bestem Wetter.
> Est hoch zur Hasper und zum Flugplatz dann rüber in den Stadtwald.
> Anschließend zum Cafe Halle und runter nach Vorhalle.
> Über den Freiherr von Stein Turm nach Herdeke und hoch zum Sportplatz Wetter.
> Danach nach Haus über Volmarstein und Gevelsberg Berge.



Fleissig fleissig der Herr 

Ich hab wohl grad mein Fully verkauft


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Fleissig fleissig der Herr
> 
> Ich hab wohl grad mein Fully verkauft



Mann gibt sein bestes


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (8. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Fleissig fleissig der Herr
> 
> Ich hab wohl grad mein Fully verkauft



doppelt


----------



## apoptygma (9. November 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Mann gibt sein bestes



Da bin ich sicher


----------



## apoptygma (11. November 2009)

Sollten sich noch Interessierte für die alljährliche Grünkohltour der Aylienz einfinden (6.12. 11 Uhr ab Kultopia), so möge er sich bitte melden, damit der Grünkohlbedarf festgestellt werden kann. Meldung wie gehabt bei Karo von den Aylienz. Infos dazu auf der HP!


----------



## eminem7905 (13. November 2009)

interessant interessant

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,660328,00.html

ich fahre sowohl mit als auch ohne.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. November 2009)

Guten Tag!

Ich führe eh ein Leben auf der Rasierklinge. Da ist es nur konsequent, einen Helm aufzusetzen, finde ich... 

Schönes WE euch allen,
Kai
P.S.: Alternativ könnte ich auch sagen, dass ich mich so ungesund ernähre, dass ich auch gut einen Helm aufsetzen kann. Nicht wahr, Jenz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (13. November 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> Ich führe eh ein Leben auf der Rasierklinge. Da ist es nur konsequent, einen Helm aufzusetzen, finde ich...
> 
> ...



Ein typischer Spiegel-Artikel....

Unterm Strichn soll doch jeder ohne Helm fahren, solange die Krankenkassen diese Kopfverletzungen nicht bezahlen (und damit ich mit meinen horrenden Krankenkassenbeiträgen im Monat gleichn mit), wärs mir recht. Ich sehe es im Übrigen genauso mit der Gurtpflicht. Wer sich die Rübe mantscht, is mir ansich egal, bei einigen wäre sogar sowas wie überfällige Sterbehilfe quasi.....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. November 2009)

Ich fahr jezt gleich aber trozdem mit Helm los.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. November 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich fahr jezt gleich aber trozdem mit Helm los.


Mutig, mutig 

Viel Spaß!

Gruß Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (13. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ein typischer Spiegel-Artikel....
> 
> solange die Krankenkassen diese Kopfverletzungen nicht bezahlen (und damit ich mit meinen horrenden Krankenkassenbeiträgen im Monat gleichn mit), wärs mir recht.




ich glaube kaum das sich diese kosten auf den krankenkassenbeitrag auswirken.


----------



## apoptygma (13. November 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich glaube kaum das sich diese kosten auf den krankenkassenbeitrag auswirken.





Nein, das tun weder selbstverschuldete Dinge wie Verletzungen, Fettsucht, Alkoholismus, Krebs durchs Rauchen, Sonnenbank....


----------



## eminem7905 (13. November 2009)

so wieder back @home 

etwa 2,5 stunden in die nacht hinein mit meiner dx-funzel. man hätte nicht gedacht das abends noch so viele menschen im wald unterwegs sind, so ging die tour über stadtwald halb tücking flyer wald innenstadt rauf auf den eilper berg und dann runter nach hause. 

dreckig aber glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (13. November 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> Ich führe eh ein Leben auf der Rasierklinge. Da ist es nur konsequent, einen Helm aufzusetzen, finde ich...
> 
> ...



solange du deine bike schuhe dabei hast geht das alles.....


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. November 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> solange du deine bike schuhe dabei hast geht das alles.....


Ist lustig, kann ich nur empfehlen  Wäre ich du, würde ich es gleich in Sundern ausprobieren 

Kai


----------



## mistermoo (13. November 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ist lustig, kann ich nur empfehlen  Wäre ich du, würde ich es gleich in Sundern ausprobieren
> 
> Kai



mmmm.... neeeee
solche dinge überlasse ich der jugend 
ich muss da nix mehr probieren


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. November 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> jugend


 Und da hast du an mich gedacht... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kai...ergraut


----------



## apoptygma (13. November 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und da hast du an mich gedacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab Dir doch schomma gesagt....graue Haare bei Männern sind sexy ;-)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hab Dir doch schomma gesagt....graue Haare bei Männern sind sexy ;-)


Stimmt, sagtest du. Aber auch mit Anfang 20? 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (13. November 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Stimmt, sagtest du. Aber auch mit Anfang 20?
> 
> Kai



Auch Anfang 20. Und zur Not kannse immer noch tönen/Färben


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Auch Anfang 20. Und zur Not kannse immer noch tönen/Färben


Strähnchen, ne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kai


----------



## mistermoo (14. November 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Strähnchen, ne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sind die dafür nicht zu kurz im moment?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. November 2009)

Guten Morgen!


mistermoo schrieb:


> sind die dafür nicht zu kurz im moment?


Nee, sind sie nicht. Habe sie doch vor knapp 2 Monaten zuletzt geschnitten... 

Aber davon ab sehen Strähnchen einfach sch**** aus!

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuh074 (14. November 2009)

Glatze rasieren


----------



## apoptygma (14. November 2009)

schuh074 schrieb:


> Glatze rasieren




Das ihr immer so radikal sein müsst ;-)

Wie gesagt, ich finde es schön, wenn nen Kerl langsam grau wird ;-), gut, bei Dunkelhaairgen schaut das nochmal ne Spur besser aus...aber ich glaube, die Männer allgemein machen sie da völlig unbegründet ihre Gedanken...

Moin ersma!

In Überlegungen:
Regenerationsrunde aufm Rad draußen?
Walking auf Laufband mit Buch drinnen?
Wieder ins Bett?

Keine Ahnung


----------



## mistermoo (14. November 2009)

guten morgen, bin auch zurück von einer schönen gegenwind-waldrunde
an meinem freien samstag (ein glück), war super ruhig (vom wind mal abgesehen) da wohl alle noch schlafen, 1 biker, 3x mit hund, 2x2 mit stöckchen (da fehlte der hund der die ausführt)

29km 412hm 1:42h  max puls 176 schnitt 143

mal schauen, später die neuen reifen auf die enduro schnallen und morgen vielleicht zur syburg wenns zeitlich/wetter-technisch hinhaut


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. November 2009)

ich werd auch gleich mal noch ne runde drehn ist nur die frage ob schnell und hart oder langsam und weich.


----------



## apoptygma (14. November 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> ich werd auch gleich mal noch ne runde drehn ist nur die frage ob schnell und hart oder langsam und weich.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (14. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das ihr immer so radikal sein müsst ;-)
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich finde es schön, wenn nen Kerl langsam grau wird ;-), gut, bei Dunkelhaairgen schaut das nochmal ne Spur besser aus...aber ich glaube, die Männer allgemein machen sie da völlig unbegründet ihre Gedanken...


Dass ich irgendwann ergrauen würde, wundert mich jetzt nicht unbedingt  Aber mit Anfang 20 schon?  Ich bin zwar mehr so der temperamentvolle, südländische Typ, aber zu wirklich dunklen Haaren hat es nie gereicht. Aber dass es dann "gut" aussehen würde, würde ich auch nicht behaupten. Ich würde eher sagen, es sieht dann "nicht ganz so furchtbar" aus.

Gefahren wurde auch mal wieder:
~86,74km in ~3:42:16h; 23,42km/h
Alles "~", weil auf dem letzten Stück mein Tacho keine Lust mehr hatte (kann ich im Regen nachvollziehen, hatte ich auch nicht!).

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (14. November 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Dass ich irgendwann ergrauen würde, wundert mich jetzt nicht unbedingt  Aber mit Anfang 20 schon?  Ich bin zwar mehr so der temperamentvolle, südländische Typ, aber zu wirklich dunklen Haaren hat es nie gereicht. Aber dass es dann "gut" aussehen würde, würde ich auch nicht behaupten. Ich würde eher sagen, es sieht dann "nicht ganz so furchtbar" aus.
> 
> Gefahren wurde auch mal wieder:
> ~86,74km in ~3:42:16h; 23,42km/h
> ...




Mir ist das auch tendenziell zu nass grad draussen. War gestern unterwegs...55 km mit nem 20er Schnitt und komischweise nem schwer hochzupushenden Puls, da ging die TF stellenweise schon auf weit über 100. Langsam machen sich wohl auch die Laufeinheiten bemerkbar.


----------



## eminem7905 (14. November 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> mal schauen, später die neuen reifen auf die enduro schnallen und morgen vielleicht zur syburg wenns zeitlich/wetter-technisch hinhaut



dann sehen wir uns morgen vielleicht mal dort, evtl. fahre ich mit seb. die letzte endurotour ab. viel spaß mit den neuen schlappen.


----------



## apoptygma (14. November 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> mal schauen, später die neuen reifen auf die enduro schnallen und morgen vielleicht zur syburg wenns zeitlich/wetter-technisch hinhaut



Du kanns ja auch, falls meine gewünschte Radbegleitung morgen kneift >(und ich dann nicht mutmaßlich in den Untiefen vom Eilper Berg und Co vollsaue) , ne schöne laaaaaaaaaaaaange GA Tour mit der doofen Blonden fahren , Du wolls doch Deine Kurve pushen oderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (14. November 2009)

So heute schnell, hart und dreckig! War sehr schön Wenke

Haspertalsperre und zurück

23,56km in 00:58:50h


----------



## apoptygma (14. November 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> So heute schnell, hart und dreckig! War sehr schön Wenke




Ja *sinnier.......

*hehe


----------



## CrossX (15. November 2009)

Meine neue Waffe für das Wintertraining, wenns im Wald zu nass und ungemütlich wird. 
Bin gestern die erste Trainingsrunde gefahren und das Teil geht ab wie nix. Damit sollte es möglich sein, ein bisschen Kondition über den Winter zu retten.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (15. November 2009)

Hi Leute, ich grübel seit etlicher Zeit ob ich nächstes Jahr nicht eine Erlebnissfahrt in die Antarktis unternehmen soll.

Seit den Alpenx 2007 habe ich wieder ganz schönes Fernweh, und die Sehnsucht nach einen Abenteuer Mensch gegen Natur wird immer Größer.

Arbeit würde freistellen, Wohnung würde auch 2-3 Monate hinhauen. 

Wenn ich meine Kramkiste mitnehme kann ich die Japaner mit ihren eigenen Kram bewerfen.
Was sagt ihr denn dazu?

http://www.seashepherd.org/get-involved/crewing-at-sea.html

Lg CHris


----------



## apoptygma (15. November 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich grübel seit etlicher Zeit ob ich nächstes Jahr nicht eine Erlebnissfahrt in die Antarktis unternehmen soll.
> 
> Seit den Alpenx 2007 habe ich wieder ganz schönes Fernweh, und die Sehnsucht nach einen Abenteuer Mensch gegen Natur wird immer Größer.
> 
> ...




Ich sehe sowas immer recht pragmatisch.....wenn Du da Bock drauf hast, tu es. Es gibt nichts Schlimmeres als "liegengelassene" Möglich- und Gelegenheiten 

Und sonst?

3 Std. den Arsc. nassregnen lassen aufm Bike. So macht GA mal richtig Laune, mit Eisfüssen (weil Überzieher vergessen). Ersma Wanne


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (15. November 2009)

45km im Beyenburger Dreck gemacht.
Alles total versaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (15. November 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich grübel seit etlicher Zeit ob ich nächstes Jahr nicht eine Erlebnissfahrt in die Antarktis unternehmen soll.
> 
> Seit den Alpenx 2007 habe ich wieder ganz schönes Fernweh, und die Sehnsucht nach einen Abenteuer Mensch gegen Natur wird immer Größer.
> 
> ...



ich würde gerne mal sowas machen, aber mit dem auto. entweder die panamerikana einmal rauf oder runter fahren, oder von hier über die Ex-udssr staaten über mongolei china bis zum pazifik fahren. 

ein kumpel von mir, der pilot ist, die sind zu viert nach australien für 4 wochen geflogen, und haben dort mit 2 cessnas ganz australien erkundet (fotos bei studivz) fand ich auch ganz interessant, weil man sonst australien mit dem wagen durchreist. 


aber was ich mal ganz sicher machen werde ist das hier
http://www.porsche.com/germany/sportandevents/travelclub/porschecamps/camp4andcamp4sfinland/


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. November 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ich würde gerne mal sowas machen, aber mit dem auto. entweder die panamerikana einmal rauf oder runter fahren


In deinem Fall doch sicher eher runter, oder? 

Kai


----------



## eminem7905 (15. November 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> In deinem Fall doch sicher eher runter, oder?
> 
> Kai



der war gut 

klar, wenn dann nur runter


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. November 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> der war gut
> klar, wenn dann nur runter


Ich wollte schon sagen... 
Ich war ganz irritiert, habe minutenlang in etwa so ->  da gesehen und dabei etwa so  geschaut, also, schon richtig schlimm. Aber du hast es ja zum Glück aufgeklärt, jetzt geht es mir wieder einigermaßen 

Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (15. November 2009)

Das Animationsprogramm der Veranstaltung hat auch allerhand zu bieten:
-Beschuss und Bewurf durch Wasserkannonen, Blendgranaten und   Schiffsteilen
-Demonstration des LRAD Schallgerätes am Eigenversuch
-Demonstration der Sprengkopfharpune an Testobjekten

Zudem gibt es noch lustige Bootsfahrten zwischen Wal gedärmen und Blut, sowie anschauliche Manöver auf See. Langeweile kommt da wohl selten auf


----------



## apoptygma (15. November 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Das Animationsprogramm der Veranstaltung hat auch allerhand zu bieten:
> -Beschuss und Bewurf durch Wasserkannonen, Blendgranaten und   Schiffsteilen
> -Demonstration des LRAD Schallgerätes am Eigenversuch
> -Demonstration der Sprengkopfharpune an Testobjekten
> ...



Klingt doch spannend! 

Und Du wirst ja auch nich jünger.....


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (15. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Klingt doch spannend!
> 
> Und Du wirst ja auch nich jünger.....



Aber ich möchte auch nicht jung sterben, wenn ich mir die Dramatik der Routenbeschreibung so ansehe.

Ab den 50 Breitengrad Süd gibt es kein Gesetz

Ab den 60 Breitengrad Süd gibt es keine Hoffnung

Ab den 70 Breitengrad Süd gibt es keinen Gott


----------



## apoptygma (16. November 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte auch nicht jung sterben, wenn ich mir die Dramatik der Routenbeschreibung so ansehe.
> 
> Ab den 50 Breitengrad Süd gibt es kein Gesetz
> 
> ...


#

Spannung, Spiel und Schoki?

Nu werd ma nicht weinerlich.

Nachdem ich mir gestern morgen vorm Biken das Knie hervorragend an der Tischkante meines Couchttisches angeballert habe, schaut es heute traumhaft aus *grml.
Im Übrigen hat der Tag schon sch.... angefangen, er darf also gepflegt jetzt auch schon zu Ende gehen


----------



## apoptygma (18. November 2009)

Nachdem ich die Tage meine Sigma im alten Holz habe zerschellen lassen, warte ich nun, wie 7855 andere auch, auf diese Funzel aus Honkong, damit ich endlich meine Abendrunden drehen kann. Leihweise nun nen Katzenauge fürn Übergang bekommen. Wäre ja klasse, wenn die Temperaturen noch länger so blieben....


----------



## eminem7905 (18. November 2009)

so ab morgen fängt bei mir die weihnachtliche stimmung an, licherkette am bike, lametta am lenker tennenzweige zw. den speichen. 
und morgen pünktlich zu eröffnung des weihnachtsmarktes, gibt es erstmal glühwein und hotdog  
ich bin ja praktisch mit meinem arbeitsplatz direkt an der quelle 

und jetzt ein paar impressionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (19. November 2009)

Da das Wetter heute super werden soll (so wie morgen auch), sind heute, wie auch morgen 2 GA Einheiten eingeplant, Dauer zwischen 2,5 und 4 Std (je nach Wind und Nervenkostüm)

Wer also um 14 Uhr verfügbar ist darf sich gern anschließen (Richtung Menden bzw. Hattingen sind geplant)


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Da das Wetter heute super werden soll (so wie morgen auch), sind heute, wie auch morgen 2 GA Einheiten eingeplant, Dauer zwischen 2,5 und 4 Std (je nach Wind und Nervenkostüm)
> 
> Wer also um 14 Uhr verfügbar ist darf sich gern anschließen (Richtung Menden bzw. Hattingen sind geplant)


Heute wird das nicht hinhauen. Ich werde heute mit Dennis (CrossX) eine Runde fahren. Morgen würde ich mich dagegen evtl. anschließen, habe aber Bedenken wegen Dunkelheit.
Start 14Uhr + 4Stunden Fahrzeit + 45min vom Hbf (z. B.) nach Hause= 18:45Uhr= stockdunkel! Selbst bei 2,5Stunden würde es knapp, kurz nach 17Uhr ist es ja dunkel 

Wie sähe es Samstag ein wenig eher (11Uhr?) aus?

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (19. November 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Heute wird das nicht hinhauen. Ich werde heute mit Dennis (CrossX) eine Runde fahren. Morgen würde ich mich dagegen evtl. anschließen, habe aber Bedenken wegen Dunkelheit.
> Start 14Uhr + 4Stunden Fahrzeit + 45min vom Hbf (z. B.) nach Hause= 18:45Uhr= stockdunkel! Selbst bei 2,5Stunden würde es knapp, kurz nach 17Uhr ist es ja dunkel
> 
> Wie sähe es Samstag ein wenig eher (11Uhr?) aus?
> ...




Hey grüss ihn mal schön , probiert er seinen neuen Renner aus?

Ja, das könnte knapp werden mit Dunkelheit, da aber das Wetter morgen einfach super werden soll, will ich vor allem morgen so lange fahren wie meine Batterien in der "neuen" Lampe so halten 

Samstag bin ich ab 9 Uhr in Schwelm beim "Forsten" vom Verein, danach ist Zusammensitzen, Grillen und Co. angesagt, da werd ich wohl erst gegen spätem Nachmittag wieder da sein.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hey grüss ihn mal schön , probiert er seinen neuen Renner aus?
> 
> Ja, das könnte knapp werden mit Dunkelheit, da aber das Wetter morgen einfach super werden soll, will ich vor allem morgen so lange fahren wie meine Batterien in der "neuen" Lampe so halten
> 
> Samstag bin ich ab 9 Uhr in Schwelm beim "Forsten" vom Verein, danach ist Zusammensitzen, Grillen und Co. angesagt, da werd ich wohl erst gegen spätem Nachmittag wieder da sein.


Das mach ich 
Ausprobiert hat er ihn schon. 29,2er Schnitt auf 48km. Genau mein Mann  Na ja, werde ich ihn gut in den Schlaf fahren... Hat er sich ja selbst ausgesucht! 

Ja, das stimmt wohl mit dem Wetter. Hmmmm, Samstag keine Zeit, das ist schade. Na ja, vielleicht klappt es ja ein anderes Mal...
Viel Spaß beim "Forsten", gemütlichen Zusammensitzen und Grillen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Dark2308 (19. November 2009)

wir werden morgen auch das schöne wetter mit dem rad genießen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. November 2009)

Guten Tag! 


apoptygma schrieb:


> Hey grüss ihn mal schön ,


Sehr nett, sagt er 
Nee, schönen Gruß zurück 

Schöne Runde heute mit dem Herrn CrossX gedreht:
79,25km
3:01:07h
26.25km/h

Zum Hagener Hbf, treffen mit ihm, wieder nach Hause, Wengeberg, Dahlerbrück, zurück zum Hbf, dort Tourende und nach Hause.

Fazit: Kann man mal wiederholen! 

Wenn man schon mal so einen Exoten mit auf der Tour hat, muss man natürlich auch mal die Räder tauschen. Der schmale Lenker war eigentlich das Schlimmste. Sonst auf gut gemachten Straßen sicher ein feines Teil. Vor der Bremse hat ich irgendwie Angst und mit meinen dicken Handschuhen (ja, ich hatte tatsächlich meine Winterhandschuhe an) war an kontrolliertes Schalten nicht zu denken, aber sonst gut 
Der Wechsel auf die Straße kommt dennoch nicht in Frage!


Dark2308 schrieb:


> wir werden morgen auch das schöne wetter mit dem rad genießen


Ab wann? Wo geht es lang? Wollt ihr allein los oder könnte ich mich evtl. anschließen? Muss schauen ob ich morgen Zeit habe, würde mich aber gerne anschließen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (19. November 2009)

Auch zurück vom meiner GA-Runde und ehrlich gesagt auch absolut genug für heute 

Gleiche Distanz, nur ne Stunde länger 

78 km, 4:02, 88er TF, 139er Puls, 360 HM

Keine Winterhandschuhe ;-), aber dafür Beinlinge


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (19. November 2009)

Ich bin auch zurück!
Aber leider nicht vom radfahren.
War seit heute morgen um 4 auf ne Tour nach Mailand und zurück.
Hoffe das ich morgen aufs Rad komme


----------



## apoptygma (20. November 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich bin auch zurück!
> Aber leider nicht vom radfahren.
> War seit heute morgen um 4 auf ne Tour nach Mailand und zurück.
> Hoffe das ich morgen aufs Rad komme



Wetter schaut ja super aus bis getz  

Mal sehen, wann ich heute hier die Biege machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (20. November 2009)

Es kostete heute echt Überwindung nach den km gestern....daher heute  nur 43 in 2:11. Meine 23 Std. GA-Spocht für den Monat nun voll.

Das Wetter war einfach ein Traum zum fahren. Nur leider sagte meine "Weichteile" dann doch..."komm...heim"


----------



## CrossX (20. November 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das mach ich
> Ausprobiert hat er ihn schon. 29,2er Schnitt auf 48km. Genau mein Mann  Na ja, werde ich ihn gut in den Schlaf fahren... Hat er sich ja selbst ausgesucht!
> 
> 
> Gruß Kai



Da hab ich mir aber dann auch was ausgesucht. Trotz taktischem Vorteil meines Renners musste ich bei Kai ganz schön in die Pedale treten. Beieindruckende Leistung. 
Nach 114,5 km war ich dann wieder zuhause und so platt wie schon lange nicht mehr.
Rennräder sind echt die Hölle für die Nackenmuskeln. Aber das wird bestimmt noch. 
Ansonsten kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die Runde bin ich bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal gefahren. 

Jetzt gehts erstmal mit Freddy zum Spinning, da kann ich mich dann wieder quälen. Das WE mach ich dafür nix und lass meine müden Muskeln von meiner Freundin versorgen 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## apoptygma (20. November 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Da hab ich mir aber dann auch was ausgesucht. Trotz taktischem Vorteil meines Renners musste ich bei Kai ganz schön in die Pedale treten. Beieindruckende Leistung.
> Nach 114,5 km war ich dann wieder zuhause und so platt wie schon lange nicht mehr.
> Rennräder sind echt die Hölle für die Nackenmuskeln. Aber das wird bestimmt noch.
> Ansonsten kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die Runde bin ich bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal gefahren.
> ...




Hey Du 

Schau, daste die Nackenmuskeln trainierst (wie den Rücken eben auch) so gut es eben geht. Ich habe bis heute bei Einheiten über 3 Std. immer mal wieder Probs mippem Nacken, die jetzt endlich wieder weniger werdem seit dem ich speziell fürn Rücken/Nacken auch wieder Krafttraining mache.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. November 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Da hab ich mir aber dann auch was ausgesucht.


 Gib's zu, du wolltest es doch so 


CrossX schrieb:


> Trotz taktischem Vorteil meines Renners musste ich bei Kai ganz schön in die Pedale treten. Beieindruckende Leistung.









CrossX schrieb:


> Nach 114,5 km war ich dann wieder zuhause und so platt wie schon lange nicht mehr.
> Rennräder sind echt die Hölle für die Nackenmuskeln. Aber das wird bestimmt noch.
> Ansonsten kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die Runde bin ich bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal gefahren.


Du bist aber auch gut 34km mehr gefahren als ich  Die hätte ich nicht mehr hnbekommen, schon gar nicht in der Geschwindigkeit.

Ruf mich an, wenn du mal wieder Lust hast zu leiden 


CrossX schrieb:


> Das WE mach ich dafür nix und lass meine müden Muskeln von meiner Freundin versorgen


Was ein Leben ey...

@ all
Es müssen nicht immer Runden mit einem 26er Schnitt sein. Ich bin auch für "weniger schnell" zu begeistern.


dark2308 schrieb:


> wir werden morgen auch das schöne wetter mit dem rad genießen
> 
> 
> Race-Kralle88 schrieb:
> ...


Das war wohl nix...

So bin ich heute mal wieder allein los: 
61,40km
02:44:53h
22,34km/h

Der erste Kilometer tat weh, danach ging es bis etwa Km50 gut, danach dann nicht mehr richtig.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Dark2308 (20. November 2009)

wenke  warst du heute richtung kemnade unterwegs


----------



## apoptygma (20. November 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> wenke  warst du heute richtung kemnade unterwegs



Richtung ja, allerdings nur bis Wengern, dort über die Ostferldstr. wieder Richtung Hagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dark2308 (20. November 2009)

kann es sein ca 16 uhr am aldi nähe d mark


----------



## apoptygma (21. November 2009)

Dark2308 schrieb:


> kann es sein ca 16 uhr am aldi nähe d mark



Nähe wat?

Ich mutmaße getz ma Demag oder?

16 Uhr passt...weisses Rad, Vereinstrikot, dann würds passen ;-)


----------



## sonic3105 (21. November 2009)

Hallo und Guten Morgen zusammen,
JUHU ich fahre gleich mal ne ganz Schmusi Runde durch den Wald so zum Entspannen............
Also dann euch allen nen Schönes WE


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. November 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr da draußen!


sonic3105 schrieb:


> Hallo und Guten Morgen zusammen,
> JUHU ich fahre gleich mal ne ganz Schmusi Runde durch den Wald so zum Entspannen............
> Also dann euch allen nen Schönes WE


Viel Spaß dabei! 

Dir auch ein schönes Wochenende!

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (21. November 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> ne ganz Schmusi Runde



Hast Du beim Rumboxen Deinen Testosteronspiegel verloren????? 

*grusel



So, zurück vonner Lobbyarbeit im Wald bei Schwelm. Bin ma gespannt, ggf. bin ich inner Zeitung *lach 

Festgestellt, das die Schwelmer Downhill-Fraktion ein wenig eifriger ist als andere.


----------



## eminem7905 (21. November 2009)

@kai

dein tempo auf der B54 aus rummenohl --> hagen entsprach nicht deinen durchschnittswerten, die man hier so ließt 

ich war der im neuem auto der dich vor dahl entgegenkommend angehupt hat


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. November 2009)

Ich war heute bei einem Freund in Schmallenberg.
Sind ganz locker 35km mit 2407hm Berg rauf und 2500hm runter (Juhu) mit dem Pitch durch den Wald (Rothaarsteig) geradelt.


----------



## apoptygma (21. November 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei einem Freund in Schmallenberg.
> Sind ganz locker 35km mit 2407hm Berg rauf





Dat is ne Ansage!


----------



## eminem7905 (21. November 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei einem Freund in Schmallenberg.
> Sind ganz locker 35km mit 2407hm Berg rauf und 2500hm runter (Juhu) mit dem Pitch durch den Wald (Rothaarsteig) geradelt.



 dann sind es auf ca. 17,5km 2400hm??? in schmalenberg???


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. November 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> dann sind es auf ca. 17,5km 2400hm??? in schmalenberg???



Wenn das GPS Ding nicht gelogen hat





Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von sage und schreibe 9,4 km/h und max 50km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (21. November 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Wenn das GPS Ding nicht gelogen hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Auswertungsprogramm is ja mal geil.....danke


----------



## apoptygma (21. November 2009)

Dat kommt schon hin mit der HM Angabe. Das Programm zeigt zwar tendenziell etwas mehr an (ich habe mal nen paar Tracks von mir eingespielt da und jedesmal differierten die HM Angaben zwischen 20 und 70 HM) Aber das Phänomen hab ich ja in jedem Auswertungsproggi, keines zeigt exakt die HM an, welches der Garmin geschrieben hat.


----------



## sonic3105 (22. November 2009)

@Wencke glaub mein Spiegel ist ganz Okay.....,
eventuell sind deine Werte etwas höher als Normal 

Das Wort spieglte eigentlich nur wieder das ich ganz entspannt ohne jegliches Tempo ne lockere Runde fahren wollte....
So ganz ohne trainings Gedanke und Alltagsstress falls du verstehst was ich sagen möchte.......

Achja und es war ne kruze gemütliche Runde mit tollem Wetter und prima Entspannungsfaktor.


----------



## sonic3105 (22. November 2009)

Achja weiss jemand wenn der meine alten Laufräder gebrauchen kann??
Hätte dann noch ne Sattelstabnge und Pedalen also wenn wer wenn kennt der ein kennt .... BLA BLA dann einfach mal melden


----------



## apoptygma (22. November 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> @Wencke glaub mein Spiegel ist ganz Okay.....,
> eventuell sind deine Werte etwas höher als Normal
> 
> Das Wort spieglte eigentlich nur wieder das ich ganz entspannt ohne jegliches Tempo ne lockere Runde fahren wollte....
> ...



Das is ja nx Neues, das mein Testosteronspiegel mit Sicherheit höher liegt, als bei anderen Weibern 

Ja, Wetter is so ne Sache im Moment....wirft bei mir alles son bissken übern Haufen. Aber da ich die Woche schobn 180 km mein Eigen nennen durfte, werd ich getz ersma SCHMUSI Bügeln (das entspannt  Und dann zum See laufen (wo ichn hoffentlich keinen Nassen hintern bekommen werde)


----------



## apoptygma (22. November 2009)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Achja weiss jemand wenn der meine alten Laufräder gebrauchen kann??
> Hätte dann noch ne Sattelstabnge und Pedalen also wenn wer wenn kennt der ein kennt .... BLA BLA dann einfach mal melden



Ich hör mich ma um....


----------



## nope 75 (22. November 2009)

Gruss vonne Halde Hoheward. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halde_Hoheward
Heute bei Schönem aber recht Windigen Wetter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG


Zurück hatte ich aber Rückenwind.


----------



## apoptygma (23. November 2009)

@Ralf

Das 2. Bild ist super schön


----------



## mistermoo (23. November 2009)

jepp stimme wenki da zu

super foto und perfekt das wetter ausgenutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (23. November 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> dann sind es auf ca. 17,5km 2400hm??? in schmalenberg???



Hallo Martin,

ich hab mir nochmal die GPS Daten angeschaut und einem SRTM Datenabgleich der NASA gemacht.
Und siehe da du hast recht.
Waren nur knappe 1200hm auf den 17,5km.
Die normalen GPS Daten können nicht einfach 1 zu 1 übernommen werden.


----------



## apoptygma (24. November 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> ich hab mir nochmal die GPS Daten angeschaut und einem SRTM Datenabgleich der NASA gemacht.
> Und siehe da du hast recht.
> ...




Dann muss er aber falsch aufgezeichnet haben? Denn ich habe bestimmt 7 oder 8 Tracks da eingespielt (Marathon Wickede, die Duisburg Rubnde, unsere Tour dies Jahr *fg) und das passte alles bis auf die genannte Abweichungen.


----------



## eminem7905 (24. November 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> ich hab mir nochmal die GPS Daten angeschaut und einem SRTM Datenabgleich der NASA gemacht.
> Und siehe da du hast recht.
> ...




hi, 

ich glaube die 2400HM kammen dir auch spanisch vor, denn man kann schon in etwa abschätzen ob 500, 1000 oder 2500hm gefahren wurde. 

ich habe mir jetzt wieder neue padale bestellt, weil eine freundin unbedingt mitfahren möchte mit meinem alten cube mal schauen wie sie sich anstellt. ansonsten will ich über den winter alle züge kürzen, die sind eindeutig viel zu lang, mag vorne keinen kabelsalat haben.


----------



## apoptygma (24. November 2009)

P.S.
Sollten sich hier ambitionierte Läufer aufhalten, mögen sich diese bitte kurz bei mir melden, ich hätte da 1-2 Tips für übern Winter nötig. Irgendwie klappt das alles nicht so ganz, wie ich mir das vorstelle, aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu ungeduldig

Ansonsten....heute gehts wieder zum Spinning *freu


----------



## shaun_baker (24. November 2009)

servus

@ wencke was willst den wissen zum thema laufen kann es weiterleiten per mail an meinen bruder, der ist ambitionierter marathonläufer.


----------



## apoptygma (24. November 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> servus
> 
> @ wencke was willst den wissen zum thema laufen kann es weiterleiten per mail an meinen bruder, der ist ambitionierter marathonläufer.



Ich texte Dich heute Abend mal an. Geht ansich um grundsätzliche Fragen wie "einlaufen-auslaufen", Intervalle ja/nein, beste "Schrittgröße" für etwas mehr Schonung der Gelenke, Dauer für den Anfang etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. November 2009)

Hi, in der Bike-Sport-News ist ein kleiner Bericht über dem MTB-RheinBerg.

Lg CHris.

http://www.bikesportnews.de/home/detailansicht-home/artikel/das-mtb-team-im-bergischen-land-mtb-rheinberg.html


----------



## eminem7905 (24. November 2009)

es gibt auch sowas wie google
http://www.google.de/search?q=tips+zum+laufen


----------



## apoptygma (24. November 2009)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> es gibt auch sowas wie google
> http://www.google.de/search?q=tips+zum+laufen



Na dann schau doch da mal und berichte. Du bist doch da Experte im Anlesen von google-Ergebnissen.


----------



## apoptygma (24. November 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hi, in der Bike-Sport-News ist ein kleiner Bericht über dem MTB-RheinBerg.
> 
> Lg CHris.
> 
> http://www.bikesportnews.de/home/detailansicht-home/artikel/das-mtb-team-im-bergischen-land-mtb-rheinberg.html



Habr da auch so nen schönen Internetauftritt.


----------



## eminem7905 (24. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na dann schau doch da mal und berichte. Du bist doch da Experte im Anlesen von google-Ergebnissen.



nö


----------



## shaun_baker (24. November 2009)

@ wencke zum thema schonung der gelenke kann ich dir nur sagen zwei bis drei paar laufschuhe zu besitzen, dürfte für dich als frau ja kein ding sein. am besten schuhe mit unterschiedlicher dämpfung. hört sich blöd an aber wenn du immer nur in einem schuh läufst verformt sich der schuh und du belastest den fuß einseitig. ach ja und keine schuhe aus dem aldi oder deichmann. nein ich hab nix gegen diese läden aber nen fahrrad kauft man ja auch nicht im baumarkt. 

rest kannst mir per pn senden dann kopier ich des und sende das nach münchen.

ansonsten googel mal ob es nen extra laufshop in hagen oder umgebung gibt. die leute beraten auch sehr gut und sind meist läufer.


----------



## eminem7905 (24. November 2009)

http://www.laufsport-tenne.de/


----------



## apoptygma (24. November 2009)

shaun_baker schrieb:


> @ wencke zum thema schonung der gelenke kann ich dir nur sagen zwei bis drei paar laufschuhe zu besitzen, dürfte für dich als frau ja kein ding sein. am besten schuhe mit unterschiedlicher dämpfung. hört sich blöd an aber wenn du immer nur in einem schuh läufst verformt sich der schuh und du belastest den fuß einseitig. ach ja und keine schuhe aus dem aldi oder deichmann. nein ich hab nix gegen diese läden aber nen fahrrad kauft man ja auch nicht im baumarkt.
> 
> rest kannst mir per pn senden dann kopier ich des und sende das nach münchen.
> 
> ansonsten googel mal ob es nen extra laufshop in hagen oder umgebung gibt. die leute beraten auch sehr gut und sind meist läufer.



Laufschuhe habe ich ja bereits 2 Paar, inkl. vorheriger Laufanalyse etc. habe ich mir dies Jahr nen neues zugelegt. Hiernach verschwanden auch die Probleme in der Hüfte.

Rest kommt gleich per ICQ ;-)


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (25. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Habr da auch so nen schönen Internetauftritt.




Ja ist ansich wirklich nicht schlecht, nur die Ladezeiten nerven manchmal ein wenig.


----------



## apoptygma (25. November 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ja ist ansich wirklich nicht schlecht, nur die Ladezeiten nerven manchmal ein wenig.



Och ging ansich .-)

Unsere wird auch langsam aber sicher grad überarbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (26. November 2009)

Welche gruselige Vorstellung draussen, frisch, windig, dunkel, Regen, und Stumpy und ich mittendrin.....die Geduld und die Leidensfähigkeit (nachdem ich vorher zu Hause noch 2 kaputte Schläuche hatte) reichten für 40 km in einer inakzeptablen Zeit durch den fuc.... Wind 

Na ja...


----------



## apoptygma (30. November 2009)

Jap, und glatt danach 2 Tage aufm Ars... gelegen :-(.

Sonntags gehts das letzte Mal, wie es so derzeit aussieht, für dieses Jahr innen Wald auffe Grünkohltour. Der erste Monat Wintertraining is um (leider durch den Anflug von Grippchen letzte Woche nicht ganz meine 500 km geschafft), der Dezember wird durch die Feiertage noch mal intensiver in den Einheiten und dann hoffe ich, das unserem Einzelstarter sein Trainingsplan steht. Denn dann werde ich mal bei unserem Trainingsplangott vorsprechen und mich in seine beratenden Hände begeben


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

